# HILO REAL MADRID 2022-23: A por la Niña Bonita. Desde Di Stefano a Vinicius. La nueva generación



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Jul 2022)

HILO EN CONSTRUCCION







Di Stefano marcó el primer gol en una final de Copa de Europa/Champions para el Real Madrid. Vinicius hasta hoy el último.





Este año, a diferencia de otros, quiero que el post tenga un pelin mas de reivindicación y menos de festivo. A pesar de haberse ganado Liga y Champions, hay que empezar a mover los temas extraños que ocurren en la competición doméstica





https://mobile.twitter.com/_benito___













https://twitter.com/Hechi9248





https://twitter.com/Ice_Landic





https://twitter.com/HemerotecaRMCF













Análisis estadístico del Saldo Arbitral (desde 2004/05 hasta 2016/17). Por @juanpfrutos


[Foto: Tigo Sports]Como prometimos en las entregas anteriores sobre el Saldo Arbitral, y su actualización de marzo, seguimos actualizando los datos de saldo de tarjetas amarillas y rojas tanto en co




www.objetivocibeles.com
















Otros años






HILO REAL MADRID 2021-22: De DiStefano a Cristiano Ronaldo, pasando por Hugo Sanchez y la Quinta del Buitre,por Gento,Raúl y Zidane, y los que vendrán


Estrenamos temporada y estrenamos hilo. A diferencia de los anteriores, en este, aunque homenajearemos los 5 mejores goles de FINALES de Champions, quiero ser un poco más activo contra TheTinglao, y usaré aquellos mensajes de twitteros para darles publicidad en esa lucha a favor no solo del...




www.burbuja.info










HILO REAL MADRID: Temporada 2020-21 (El equipo con tantas copas de Europa como 2º y 3º sumadas)


Este post lo dedicaremos a los héroes principales que nos han dado las últimas Champions League. Ese 4 de 5 y 3 de 3 inolvidable CRISTIANO RONALDO El símbolo de este equipo. Nunca olvidaremos su golazo de Chilena en Turin, sus 3 goles para remontar al Wolfsburgo, sus 2 goles en la final contra...




www.burbuja.info











Hilo Oficial REAL MADRID (13 veces campeón de Europa). TEMPORADA 2019-20


Resumen del Madrid en Champions, resultado y alguna cosa a destacar (se pone el año en que acaba la competicion, si se pone 1998, es la 1997-98) 1956.-LA PRIMERA : Real Madrid-Stade Reims 4-3 en París (primer partido de Madrid en Europa, Servette 0-2 Real Madrid, Miguel Muñoz marca el primer...




www.burbuja.info





Edit1 13 julio



https://twitter.com/Mozartrm/status/1546869761182670848



Edit 29 julio



https://twitter.com/yipikayei7/status/1552935897561186305



Edit 22 agosto



https://twitter.com/Vinsmoke_Johan/status/1561448724798242816



Edit 26 agosto



https://twitter.com/_Benito___/status/1562849944289316864



Edit 28 agosto



https://twitter.com/AdriRM33/status/1563491648805302273



Edit 16 de septiembre



https://twitter.com/MORENOAYALA1/status/1570762171235315712



Edit 1 octubre (homenaje a la hindapandensia)









Ovrebo admite que se equivocó en el Chelsea-Barça de 2009


El árbitro ha reconocido que el Chelsea mereció un penalti a favor en las semifinales de la Champions en 2009. Y añade que las protestas del Barcelona le influyeron.




as.com





Edit: 12 noviembre CLASIFICACION LIGA ESPAÑOLA ANTES DEL PARON DEL MUNDIAL

1.-VAR$a 37 pts

2.-Real Madrid 35 pts

3.-FCBarcelona C de San Sebastian 26 pts

4.-FCBarcelona D de Bilbao 24 pts

5.-FCBarcelona B de Madrid 24 pts

6.-FCBarcelona E de Sevilla 24 pts

7.-FCBarcelona F de Pamplona 23 pts

8.-FCBarcelona G de Vallecas 22 pts

9.-FCBarcelona H de Villarreal 21 pts

10.-FCBarcelona I de Valencia 19 pts

11.-FCBarcelona J de Mallorca 19 pts

12.-FCBarcelona K de Valladolid 17 pts

13.-FCBarcelona L de Gerona 16 pts

14.-FCBarcelona M de Almería 16 pts

15.-FCBarcelona N de Getafe 14 pts

16.-Español 12 pts

17.-FCBarcelona Ñ de Vigo 12 pts

18.-FCBarcelona O de Sevilla 11 pts

19.-FCBarcelona P de Cadiz 11 pts

20.-FCBarcelona Q de Elche 4 pts


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Jul 2022)

OTRAAA POOOLE

Tremenda mi capacidad de remate esta temporada. Pole en dos hilos competidores sobre el Real Madrid 22-23...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Jul 2022)

@fachacine @ApoloCreed @euromelon @qbit @TIESTO4EVER @cebollo @Igualdad 7-2521 @Obiwanchernobil @filets


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (12 Jul 2022)

Volviendo al tema de los Mamadous...

Vete a tomar porculo, Floper!

Te has vendido y has vendido al club a la agenda 2030 como un Antonio Sánchez cualquiera.

Vete al asilo ya!

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Jul 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Volviendo al tema de los Mamadous...
> 
> Vete a tomar porculo, Floper!
> 
> ...



No creo que sea apropiado este tema, la verdad.

El Madrid busca tener a los mejores, sea en época de DiStefano, sea Hugo Sanchez, sean los jovenes Vinicius, Rodrigo y cia, y si fuera hubiera sido Mbappe. Sean de aqui, de allá, de arriba o de abajo


----------



## Woden (12 Jul 2022)

A mí tanto negrizal me cansa, por buenos que sean.


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Jul 2022)

Pillo sitio en first page


----------



## filets (12 Jul 2022)

pillo Mamadou


----------



## Glokta (12 Jul 2022)

Sitio


----------



## euromelon (12 Jul 2022)

Ausensio fuera hijodeputa


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Jul 2022)

En primera pagina,despues de tantos años de fracasos,que emocion 

te ha salido competencia para el hilo oficial este año


----------



## feps (12 Jul 2022)

Poco se habla de Don Antonio Pintus, al que el alineador francés echó para colocar a un enchufado. 









Camavinga le dio un consejo a Tchouaméni tras fichar por el Real Madrid


Eduardo Camavinga jugó un papel casi decisivo en el fichaje de Aurélien Tchouaméni por el Real Madrid. Cuando salieron los rumores en prensa quiso saber si eran ciertos y, en cuanto recibió respuesta afirmativa, no dudó en ofrecerle ayuda a su compatriota. Le motivó a dar el paso hablando...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## The Replicant (12 Jul 2022)

pillo sirio en el hilo del equipo negro

digo blanco

taluecs


----------



## xilebo (12 Jul 2022)

*El plan de mercado del Madrid cambia la idea de Asensio*

La ausencia de refuerzos para el ataque y las salidas de Isco, Bale y Jovic han hecho cambiar al mallorquín su idea de irse. En estos momentos, se ve con muchas opciones de ser titular.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El plan de mercado del Madrid cambia la idea de Asensio*
> 
> La ausencia de refuerzos para el ataque y las salidas de Isco, Bale y Jovic han hecho cambiar al mallorquín su idea de irse. En estos momentos, se ve con muchas opciones de ser titular.



Dime que es una broma de mal gusto, por favor.


----------



## JimTonic (12 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El plan de mercado del Madrid cambia la idea de Asensio*
> 
> La ausencia de refuerzos para el ataque y las salidas de Isco, Bale y Jovic han hecho cambiar al mallorquín su idea de irse. En estos momentos, se ve con muchas opciones de ser titular.



todo el cafe por la pantalla


joder no metais estos sustos a primera hora


----------



## feps (12 Jul 2022)

Asensio es del corte de Morata: jugadores muy sobrevalorados que al final nadie los quiere. Veo más futuro a Ausencio vendiendo trajes de Emidio Tucci para El Corte Inglés.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jul 2022)

Woden dijo:


> A mí tanto negrizal me cansa, por buenos que sean.



Lo digo desde hace meses: el Madrí se equivoca mucho negrizando al equipo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Jul 2022)

Dice marca que fichamos a Mamadou Isak. Para eso mucho mejor Sorloth.


----------



## spam (12 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El plan de mercado del Madrid cambia la idea de Asensio*
> 
> La ausencia de refuerzos para el ataque y las salidas de Isco, Bale y Jovic han hecho cambiar al mallorquín su idea de irse. En estos momentos, se ve con muchas opciones de ser titular.



Valiente saco de mierda, que se vaya a tirar de otro carro...


----------



## spam (12 Jul 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> OTRAAA POOOLE
> 
> Tremenda mi capacidad de remate esta temporada. Pole en dos hilos competidores sobre el Real Madrid 22-23...



Entonces ya tenemos 9 suplente para dar descansos a Benzema


----------



## Cicciolino (12 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> HILO EN CONSTRUCCION
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El protestonto posmonatsi de cesard saliendo al paso porque teme que le roben su preciado hilito de mandingos: Real Madrid Club de Fútbol 2022-2023: Reyes de Europa


----------



## fachacine (12 Jul 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> El protestonto posmonatsi de cesard saliendo al paso porque teme que le roben su preciado hilito de mandingos: Real Madrid Club de Fútbol 2022-2023: Reyes de Europa



Este va a ser el hilo oficial te guste o no


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Jul 2022)

spam dijo:


> Entonces ya tenemos 9 suplente para dar descansos a Benzema



Soy una joven promesa del madridismo...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En primera pagina,despues de tantos años de fracasos,que emocion
> 
> te ha salido competencia para el hilo oficial este año



Y para una vez que ocupas lugar de honor en el hilo, se te olvida utilizarlo para rajar de Benzema. Si es que...


----------



## Th89 (12 Jul 2022)

Pillo sitio en el hilo de la décimo quinta


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (12 Jul 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Pillo sitio en el hilo de la décimo quinta



A ver si @artemis os abre un hilo de la decadencia del Madric(creo que el de Nadal lo abrió cuando tenía 14GS) y hacíes 8 de 8 los próximos años.


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Jul 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Y para una vez que ocupas lugar de honor en el hilo, se te olvida utilizarlo para rajar de Benzema. Si es que...



No quería ser repetitivo...ya habrá oportunidades


----------



## Woden (12 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Asensio es del corte de Morata: jugadores muy sobrevalorados que al final nadie los quiere. Veo más futuro a Ausencio vendiendo trajes de Emidio Tucci para El Corte Inglés.



Al menos por Morata nos dieron una pasta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jul 2022)

Hola, me presento, me llamo @Obiwanchernobil y me gusta el fútbol y montar en bicicleta.

Creo sinceramente que lo más importante es tener asegurada nuestra bolsa escrotal.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Jul 2022)

Pillo palco.


----------



## xilebo (12 Jul 2022)

*Nacho, 'ascendido' y con otro reto*

Nunca parte como titular, pero este año ha subido a segundo capitán y tiene el reto de encontrar minutos tras la llegada de Rüdiger.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Pillo palco.



Que filtren el vídeo de los vestuarios con este desatado por dios.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Nacho, 'ascendido' y con otro reto*
> 
> Nunca parte como titular, pero este año ha subido a segundo capitán y tiene el reto de encontrar minutos tras la llegada de Rüdiger.



Lo han ascedido a capataz y le dejan dar latigazos? 
Badam, tsss!!! (redoble y platillos).

Ahora en serio, creo que si mantiene la concentracion y se esfuerza puede ser, junto con Ceballos y repuesto fiable. De momento pare e ser que salvo Curtua y el hombre gol vasi todos los puestos tienen cierta garamtia en sus recambios


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que filtren el vídeo de los vestuarios con este desatado por dios.



Luego llegó a casa y le pegó 20 latigazos a su esclavo sirviente bangladesí para desquitarse.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, me presento, me llamo @Obiwanchernobil y me gusta el fútbol y montar en bicicleta.
> 
> Creo sinceramente que lo más importante es tener asegurada nuestra bolsa escrotal.



#boicotaljaster


----------



## Billy Ray (12 Jul 2022)

¿Vinicius de morais?....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> #boicotaljaster



#Teamfox


----------



## spam (12 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Nacho, 'ascendido' y con otro reto*
> 
> Nunca parte como titular, pero este año ha subido a segundo capitán y tiene el reto de encontrar minutos tras la llegada de Rüdiger.



Quién es el capitán? Hay alguien más veterano que Nacho?


----------



## spam (12 Jul 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Soy una joven promesa del madridismo...



Solo un pequeño fleco antes de firmar, hamijo... doy por hecho que tienes certificado de negritud en vigor o que puedes acreditar pedigrí mamadou, verdad? Cuántos apellidos?


----------



## spam (12 Jul 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Al menos por Morata nos dieron una pasta



Con la albóndiga belga nos la devolvieron con intereses eh...


----------



## vurvujo (12 Jul 2022)

La temporada pasada mis expectativas eran ganar la liga y llegar a cuartos en la champions.

Este año no serían muy diferentes, ganar la liga y llegar a cuartos con buenas perspectivas de llegar a semis. Espero que este año sí peleen por la Copa del Rey.

Al menos 2 de los 3 títulos menores, supercopa de España y Europa + mundialito.


----------



## vurvujo (12 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, esta temporada aspiramos al sextete. De los de verdad, que el farsa no tiene realmente un sextete.


----------



## qbit (12 Jul 2022)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Scardanelli (12 Jul 2022)

spam dijo:


> Solo un pequeño fleco antes de firmar, hamijo... doy por hecho que tienes certificado de negritud en vigor o que puedes acreditar pedigrí mamadou, verdad? Cuántos apellidos?



Una vez me contactaron para lo del timo de las herencias de Ghana... no hay mejor credencial...


----------



## Andr3ws (12 Jul 2022)

Buenas tardes señoritas. 

Venimos de un hilo que ha resultado ser legendario cuando de primeras no parecía que fuese a serlo. 

Como siempre, esta temporada hay que volver a ir a por la Liga y hacerlo bien en la Champions. Sabemos que es muy complicado revalidar título en Europa. Además hay que llevarse las dos Supercopas y demás titulillos resaca de la 14ª. 

En mi opinión el balance de altas/bajas es muy positivo ya que nos hemos quitado de encima varias rémoras del pasado que sumaban 0 y se llevaban muchísimo y han llegado 2 fichajes que como salgan buenos, van a dar mucho. 

Cierto es que la expectativa con el equipo es máxima e igualar la temporada pasada difícil, pero ¡Somos el Real Madrid!

¡Hala Madrid! Y a disfrutar de la temporada.


----------



## xilebo (12 Jul 2022)

spam dijo:


> Quién es el capitán? Hay alguien más veterano que Nacho?



Pues benzema es el primer capitan del madrid


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Jul 2022)

Pillo sitio


----------



## Andr3ws (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jul 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


>



Y este quién es?? Un massai blanco o que??

Ya a todo el mundo le hacen despedidas en redes, joder el día que me vaya de aquí espero algo a la altura....


----------



## Andr3ws (12 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y este quién es?? Un massai blanco o que??
> 
> Ya a todo el mundo le hacen despedidas en redes, joder el día que me vaya de aquí espero algo a la altura....



Uno de la cantera que ha fichado el Lazio. 

Demasiado blanco para vestir de blanco.


----------



## Hermericus (12 Jul 2022)

Me estoy planteando seriamente dejar de ser del equipo negro.


----------



## fachacine (12 Jul 2022)

Bueno ¿qué va a pasar con Mendy? ¿Qué cara pondrá cuando llegue Rudiger a entrenar el primer día? ¿Y qué cara pondrá Casemiro cuando vea a Tchouameni? Espero que Carletto no deje en el banquillo a un tío que ha costado 100 millones, mirad que tito Floren para eso es muy sufrido y es capaz de ponerle la cruz a Chicletto pero por la vía rápida


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Jul 2022)

Jovic debuta con la Fiorentina... ¡con un 'póker' en 28 minutos!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Jul 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Uno de la cantera que ha fichado el Lazio.
> 
> Demasiado blanco para vestir de blanco.



Primero, fichó por el Madrid con 18 años procedente del Espanyol, así que es igual de canterano que Camavinga, Marcelo o Higuaín.

Segundo, cada vez que uno de estas medianías se va, siempre hay lloros, que si falta de oportunidades, que si es demasiado blanco, que si la abuela fuma... Pero te garantizo al 100% que no te vas a pasar por el hilo de dentro de cinco temporadas a contarnos que Gila ha fichado por el Castellón. De hecho, tampoco te vas a pasar dentro de 6 meses cuando Gila lleve 2 partidos de copa y 37 minutos en liga. 

Aquí hay mucho Maldini de baratillo: igual de calvo, pero sin haber visto ni un partido del jugador en cuestión (y lo entiendo, yo no me veo un partido de Segunda B ni aunque me paguen). Cuando el jugador es una incógnita, se raja lo más posible, pero cuando resulta que es un paquete aquí no se la envaina ni cristo.

He dicho.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Jul 2022)

Del Gila este se quejaban mucho porque Raúl era gilipollas y no ponía a Pablo Ramón. A saber si con motivo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Bueno ¿qué va a pasar con Mendy? ¿Qué cara pondrá cuando llegue Rudiger a entrenar el primer día? ¿Y qué cara pondrá Casemiro cuando vea a Tchouameni? Espero que Carletto no deje en el banquillo a un tío que ha costado 100 millones, mirad que tito Floren para eso es muy sufrido y es capaz de ponerle la cruz a Chicletto pero por la vía rápida



Esto a mi también me preocupa bastante. En la defensa va a haber siempre un tío, que sería titular en casi cualquier equipo, fuera. Y encima negros que tienen tendencia a liarla cuando no juegan.

Y en el centro del campo es que hay prácticamente 6 titulares.

Le temo más a que empiecen los malos rollos y reviente el vestuario que a una lesión de Benzema.

Eso sí, como aguanten la temporada sin liarse a palos... cuidado pues.


----------



## feps (12 Jul 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Jovic debuta con la Fiorentina... ¡con un 'póker' en 28 minutos!



Es un poco prematuro, pero pienso que a este jugador lo que le faltaba era confianza. Si le hubieran dado la mitad de los minutos que a Ausencio, me temo Jovic te marcaría 20 goles por temporada. Ojalá no la hayamos cagado.


----------



## feps (12 Jul 2022)

El Madrid aceptaría ofertas por Mendy en torno a 60 kilos. Me parece un disparate porque Mendy defensivamente es un cañón, y acaba de cumplir 27 años. El equipo necesita estar fuerte atrás porque ofensivamente este año va a estar demasiado justo.









Mendy ya tiene cartel de 'transferible': el Madrid lo tasa para dar el 'OK' a su venta


Las últimas horas han disparado todas las alertas del madridismo con respecto al futuro de Ferland Mendy, quien aún no tiene claro si formará parte de la plantilla blanca para la temporada 2022-2023, pese a que cuenta para Carlo Ancelotti.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid aceptaría ofertas por Mendy en torno a 60 kilos. Me parece un disparate porque Mendy defensivamente es un cañón, y acaba de cumplir 27 años. El equipo necesita estar fuerte atrás porque ofensivamente este año va a estar demasiado justo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mendy ha sido suplente de Marcelo y su barriga sin decir ni mú, pero resulta que ahora se está ofreciendo a ir a jugar de carrilero a la Juventus, en lugar de Alex Sandro, que Mendy y Alex Sandro se parecen jugando como Chendo a Roberto Carlos. O si no al PSG, que acaba de gastarse 40 kilazos en un lateral izquierdo que no se llama Mendy. Defensa Central se tiene que currar los troleos un poco más.

Mendy querrá renovar, y el club está mandando globos sonda para ver qué opina el pueblo. Tiene contrato hasta 2025, y me imagino que un sueldo relativamente bajo, así que no sale ni aunque lo pida de rodillas. Otra cosa es si dentro de un año no ha jugado una mierda, entonces sería más difícil negarle una salida. Pero ahora mismo no me creo ni que el club lo haya puesto en venta, ni que él haya pedido salir.


----------



## fachacine (12 Jul 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Esto a mi también me preocupa bastante. En la defensa va a haber siempre un tío, que sería titular en casi cualquier equipo, fuera. Y encima negros que tienen tendencia a liarla cuando no juegan.
> 
> Y en el centro del campo es que hay prácticamente 6 titulares.
> 
> ...



Yo sospecho que Carletto desde agosto hasta el parón del Mundial los va a rotar a todos, especialmente a brasileños y franceses para tenerlos a todos en forma y no chafarles las posibilidades de ir con la selección. Y después del mundial yo ya espero que la opción Modric Tchouameni Camavinga se imponga como titular en el centro del campo con Casemiro y Kroos chupando más banquillo que jugando. La juventud de los mamadous no se puede desaprovechar, es ley de vida.


----------



## Otrasvidas (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Es un poco prematuro, pero pienso que a este jugador lo que le faltaba era confianza. Si le hubieran dado la mitad de los minutos que a Ausencio, me temo Jovic te marcaría 20 goles por temporada. Ojalá no la hayamos cagado.



Ha metido los goles a un equipo de NO profesionales, son jugadores sin contrato que se promocionan jugando en ese equipo....


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (12 Jul 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Buenas tardes señoritas.
> 
> Venimos de un hilo que ha resultado ser legendario cuando de primeras no parecía que fuese a serlo.
> 
> ...



*Jovic arrasa con la Fiorentina*


Fue en un amistoso veraniego con un rival mucho más que asequible, pero *las primeras imágenes de Luka Jovic con la Fiorentina muestran lo que los tifosi se esperan de él: goles*. La Viola goleó 7-0 al Real Vicenza, conjunto que reúne a futbolistas sin contrato y en busca de un nuevo equipo, con cuatro tantos de su nueva estrella, que mostró un buen estado de forma nada más llegar.
Los de Italiano se adelantaron con González y Pierozzi en la primera parte, mientras que el show del serbio arrancó en la reanudación, cuando saltó al campo. *El punta forzó y materializó un penalti, empujó entre palos un pase de Duncan, cabeceó a la red un centro de Terzic y aprovechó también una asistencia de Venuti.* Ikoné completo la goleada de la Viola, cuyo entrenador, Vincenzo Italiano, habló con enorme ilusión de su recién fichado: “Jovic tiene un nivel enorme, hay que reactivarle porque lleva mucho tiempo sin jugar con continuidad”. Para el entrenador*, el orgullo herido del exmadridista puede marcar la diferencia: “Debemos sacar el fuego que lleva dentro, puede darnos mucho en cuanto recupere físicamente. Nos ayudará”.*
Jovic ha comenzado como un ciclón con la Fiorentina. *Tanto es así que ya ha marcado con la camiseta *_*viola *_*más goles que en toda su carrera con el Real Madrid. Con los blancos solamente anotó 3 en 51 partidos. *El serbio los marcó los tres tantos en LaLiga.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ha metido los goles a un equipo de NO profesionales, son jugadores sin contrato que se promocionan jugando en ese equipo....



Tú eres especialista en mamadús.

De blancos no sabes, y de japoneses menos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> *Jovic arrasa con la Fiorentina*
> 
> 
> Fue en un amistoso veraniego con un rival mucho más que asequible, pero *las primeras imágenes de Luka Jovic con la Fiorentina muestran lo que los tifosi se esperan de él: goles*. La Viola goleó 7-0 al Real Vicenza, conjunto que reúne a futbolistas sin contrato y en busca de un nuevo equipo, con cuatro tantos de su nueva estrella, que mostró un buen estado de forma nada más llegar.
> ...



Pero si te descubrí a fukuoka hombre !!


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Jul 2022)

A ver, que Jovic es un paquetazo lo sé yo, lo sabe el club, que lo ha regalado en julio porque no esperaba tener una oferta mejor, lo sabe la Fiorentina, que ha preferido no poner un duro y perder el 50% de una futura venta que poner algo y llevarse el 100%, y a estas alturas deberíais tenerlo claro también vosotros.

No os faltéis al respeto diciendo que es bueno por marcarle 4 goles a unos juveniles.


----------



## kdjdw (13 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo sospecho que Carletto desde agosto hasta el parón del Mundial los va a rotar a todos, especialmente a brasileños y franceses para tenerlos a todos en forma y no chafarles las posibilidades de ir con la selección. Y después del mundial yo ya espero que la opción Modric Tchouameni Camavinga se imponga como titular en el centro del campo con Casemiro y Kroos chupando más banquillo que jugando. La juventud de los mamadous no se puede desaprovechar, es ley de vida.



Carletto es del Milán y la Juve, esos equipos en que mantienen a los jugadores hasta los 40.

Seguirán Kroos Modric Casemiro de titulares hasta que la próstata o el cáncer de viejos les ataquen.


----------



## vurvujo (13 Jul 2022)

Este hilo es maravilloso... ahora resulta que hay viudas de Jovic.


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero si te descubrí a fukuoka hombre !!



Pues hay noticia con Fukuoka. 
Parece que el Bayern le tiene en el punto de mira para suplir a Levan si al final se pira al Barça. 

El Bayern se haria candidato a campeon de la Champions de inmediato.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jul 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Pues hay noticia con Fukuoka.
> Parece que el Bayern le tiene en el punto de mira para suplir a Levan si al final se pira al Barça.
> 
> El Bayern se haria candidato a campeon de la Champions de inmediato.



Pues no me cuadra, fukuoka sería más un media punta que un killer.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Este hilo es maravilloso... ahora resulta que hay viudas de Jovic.



Es evidente que no gano el balón de oro por culpa del Madrid


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (13 Jul 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> A ver, que Jovic es un paquetazo lo sé yo, lo sabe el club, que lo ha regalado en julio porque no esperaba tener una oferta mejor, lo sabe la Fiorentina, que ha preferido no poner un duro y perder el 50% de una futura venta que poner algo y llevarse el 100%, y a estas alturas deberíais tenerlo claro también vosotros.
> 
> No os faltéis al respeto diciendo que es bueno por marcarle 4 goles a unos juveniles.



Es por las risas.



vurvujo dijo:


> Este hilo es maravilloso... ahora resulta que hay viudas de Jovic.



Un poco de trolleo sano os viene bien.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es evidente que no gano el balón de oro por culpa del Madrid



Lo veis?


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues no me cuadra, fukuoka sería más un media punta que un killer.



Yo creo que el Bayern 2022/23 va a jugar con dos puntas arriba Manè y Fukuoka ¿? 
Creo que Muller ya les va a dar poco más, tiene mas años que mi abuela. 

Estoy por sacarme el canet de socio del Fukuoka Fan´s Club.


----------



## xilebo (13 Jul 2022)

*Mendy, en apuros*

El lateral, que solo ha cosechado dos derrotas en sus 63 partidos de Liga como titular, ve comprometido su estatus por la llegada de Rüdiger y el nuevo papel de Alaba.


----------



## xilebo (13 Jul 2022)

*¿Por qué ahora sí, Jovic?*


----------



## juantxxxo (13 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Mendy, en apuros*
> 
> El lateral, que solo ha cosechado dos derrotas en sus 63 partidos de Liga como titular, ve comprometido su estatus por la llegada de Rüdiger y el nuevo papel de Alaba.



Se habla que si ponen 60 kilos se larga. Ya veremos. No lo soltaba si queremos aspirar a todo con el mundial de por medio.


----------



## spam (13 Jul 2022)

Ojo que Carletto no acabe probando un muro mamadou con Militao y Mendy de laterales, y Alaba y Rudiger de centrales.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Jul 2022)

y volviendo al mercado estupido..como narices un tal darwin cuesta 100 millones?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Jul 2022)

Y el farsa fichando como si no hubiese un mañana.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y el farsa fichando como si no hubiese un mañana.



han fichado ya al araña? o era el tarántula.? yo ya me pierdo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jul 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> han fichado ya al araña? o era el tarántula.? yo ya me pierdo.



Por favor, la araña y el Cabrales.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y volviendo al mercado estupido..como narices un tal darwin cuesta 100 millones?



Hombre, delantero de rendimiento comprobado en Champions (5 y 6 goles las dos últimas temporadas), 30 y pico goles el año pasado, 23 años que acaba de cumplir... Y el precio base son 75, no 100, mejor no incluir los añadidos al hacer comparaciones porque algunos pueden ser en plan "15 kilos si gana 3 Balones de Oro", los pones ahí para impresionar pero no los vas a cobrar nunca. 75 no me parece tan descabellado.

Compáralo con pagar 60 de base por Raphinha, que igual luego es bueno, pero tiene 3 años más, no es un goleador (el gol se paga), y en su vida ha empatado con nadie, casi baja con el Leeds y de hecho ni ha debutado en Champions a su tierna edad.

No sé ni en qué página está el hilo del Barça y no me voy a poner a buscarlo, pero para mí que les han colado un pufo bastante gordo.


----------



## xilebo (13 Jul 2022)

*La incógnita Ceballos se despeja*

El centrocampista sevillano no tiene ofertas ‘serias’ y aspira a acudir al Mundial de Qatar. Ancelotti le ofrece más minutos en una temporada cargada.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y el farsa fichando como si no hubiese un mañana.



Ferran se folla al Dembo y al Rafi y lo van a poner de suplente por hacer el meme del borrego de los Simpsons.

Bueno para el Madrid.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La incógnita Ceballos se despeja*
> 
> El centrocampista sevillano no tiene ofertas ‘serias’ y aspira a acudir al Mundial de Qatar. Ancelotti le ofrece más minutos en una temporada cargada.



Va a dejar de poner a Valverde, Camavinga o Tchouameny para que Ceballos esté contento, sí. Seguro que Ancelotti le está ofreciendo eso.


----------



## feps (13 Jul 2022)

Si no pasan por caja y pagan lo que vale, que Ceballos se quede en el Madrid. Lo prefiero a Ausencio. Por lo menos el utrerano no va de divo y pelea por un puesto sin hacerse la víctima.


----------



## VYP de Álava (13 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y el farsa fichando como si no hubiese un mañana.



Ya pelearán durante el año con Tebas para que revise el límite salarial y poder seguir haciendo canalladas.


----------



## xilebo (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Jul 2022)

No creéis que en los partidos gordos el Madrid debe jugar con un 3-5-2?

Mili, Antonio, David

Dani, Edu, Tchoua, Fede y mendy

Benzema y vini


----------



## VYP de Álava (14 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No creéis que en los partidos gordos el Madrid debe jugar con un 3-5-2?
> 
> Mili, Antonio, David
> 
> ...



Esa me parece que la sacará contra el Gerona


----------



## Chichimango (14 Jul 2022)

Declaro oficialmente inaugurado este pantan... digo este hilo.

Hala Madrid por siempre y al que no le guste, que se joda.


----------



## mad2012 (14 Jul 2022)

pillo sitio en otro hilo mítico…


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No creéis que en los partidos gordos el Madrid debe jugar con un 3-5-2?
> 
> Mili, Antonio, David
> 
> ...



Antes de empezar la temporada, poner ese centro del campo sin nadie de la CMK, "para los partidos gordos" parece un sacrilegio y muy alejado de la realidad.
Una vez empezada la temporada, pues ya veremos como están los que serán protagonistas del mundial y quien jugará.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Jul 2022)

Pillo sitio

¡Hala Madrid hijoputas!


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Ya pelearán durante el año con Tebas para que revise el límite salarial y poder seguir haciendo canalladas.



ES un problema para Godman Sachs, digo para el Cagalona.


----------



## 11kjuan (14 Jul 2022)

Señores vengo de un futuro no muy lejano.

Fuerzas siniestras que escapan a nuestro entendimiento conspiran en la sombra.

Este año la copa de Europa se verá suspendida por un evento acaecido en tierras lejanas cuya magnitud será global.

No puedo decir más, me juego me la vida al avisaros.

Este año será en Octubre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## xilebo (14 Jul 2022)

*Hazard cumple su promesa*

El belga se ha tomado en serio el verano y ha regresado a Valdebebas sin problemas con la báscula. Ancelotti busca ahora cómo darle minutos.


----------



## vurvujo (15 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Hazard cumple su promesa*
> 
> El belga se ha tomado en serio el verano y ha regresado a Valdebebas sin problemas con la báscula. Ancelotti busca ahora cómo darle minutos.




Se le ve más delgado... pero esto es ridículo, es lo mínimo que se le puede exigir a un profesional que gana millones.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (15 Jul 2022)

Tchumino y Toño Rudi son dos fichajazos, aunque a Chumi el camelllero nos lo encarrció, pero Case necesitaba un relevo como el comer.
Con el tema Mendy, técnicamente es un tuercebotas y atrás genera peligro con el balón en los pies, defiende de puta madre, pero si pusieran pasta (45/50 kilotones) le daba bola, fichaba un suplente para Alaba de 10/20 millones y listo, el resto lo invertía en fichar algo para arriba, como suplente de Benzema (dice Carletto que no se ficha que sino está Bz pone a Hazard de falso 9….), sin él gran equipo, pero nos quedamos sin gol, y Chicletto no rota ni ganando 10-0, encima con mundial.
A ver como gestiona ir sentando a Kross y Case….esa es otra, Mendy igual, dará por culo, ojo no enmierde a Eduardo, y alguno más, tiene que rotar Chicletto


----------



## xilebo (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jul 2022)

Hoy es un día triste y para el recuerdo.

Es el tercer aniversario desde que nos dejó el legendario Freddy Rincón.

"El pele colombiano" como le llamaban sus amigos, el hombre que capitaneo al Madrid y que bajo su abrigo conseguimos innumerables éxitos, uno de esos futbolistas que alargan la leyenda del real Madrid, 3 meses sin Freddy,
3 meses sin la leyenda.
Freddy the White Legends.


#aniversariofredddy

#freddythewhitelegend


----------



## xilebo (15 Jul 2022)

*Real Madrid TV enseña de esta manera a Hazard sin camiseta en el reconocimiento*

El belga habría regresado en un mucho mejor aspecto físico que otras pretemporada y así lo ha mostrado la televisión del club.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jul 2022)

Mamadous!!! 
Os habla el gran massai blanco, de parte de todos los foreros de bien en burbuja!!

Queremos deciros que aquí estamos!!!
Esperando que os registréis!!
Los burbuja somos amigos del pueblo mamadou,
Nos avalan lazos culturales, por ello si me estáis leyendo quiero deciros que aquí estamos hermanos!!!.


----------



## Andr3ws (15 Jul 2022)

Parece que en las obras del Bernabeu se ha empezado a instalar lo que será la cubierta exterior del estadio. 
Se empieza a entrar en la etapa final de las obras del estadio.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No creéis que en los partidos gordos el Madrid debe jugar con un 3-5-2?
> 
> Mili, Antonio, David
> 
> ...



N O
te recuerdo la super cagada del 0-4 contra el farsa en el bernabeu
(aunque para mi en ese partido ahi hubo algun tipo de amaño acuerdo ... entre los clubs y quizas la liga misma)
pero en cualquier caso trae muy mal recuerdo

y jugar con 3 defensas contra equipos gordos como dices? : o sea todos los de las eliminatorias de copa europa? eso suena a suicidio


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Esos son auténticos ejemplares premium prístinos de Mamaduh.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jul 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Parece que en las obras del Bernabeu se ha empezado a instalar lo que será la cubierta exterior del estadio.
> Se empieza a entrar en la etapa final de las obras del estadio.




Yo creo que aún le quedan dos años más.


----------



## vurvujo (16 Jul 2022)

Chocolate Sexy dijo:


> Tchumino y Toño Rudi son dos fichajazos, aunque a Chumi el camelllero nos lo encarrció, pero Case necesitaba un relevo como el comer.
> Con el tema Mendy, técnicamente es un tuercebotas y atrás genera peligro con el balón en los pies, defiende de puta madre, pero si pusieran pasta (45/50 kilotones) le daba bola, fichaba un suplente para Alaba de 10/20 millones y listo, el resto lo invertía en fichar algo para arriba, como suplente de Benzema (dice Carletto que no se ficha que sino está Bz pone a Hazard de falso 9….), sin él gran equipo, pero nos quedamos sin gol, y Chicletto no rota ni ganando 10-0, encima con mundial.
> A ver como gestiona ir sentando a Kross y Case….esa es otra, Mendy igual, dará por culo, ojo no enmierde a Eduardo, y alguno más, tiene que rotar Chicletto



Buen análisis.

Para agregar un par de detalles, estaba leyendo el otro día que el jugador que perdió menos partidos fue precisamente Mendy (era una relación entre los jugadores que participaron en los partidos perdidos y el nombre que menos se repetía era Mendy).

Tenemos un problema pero bueno. No hay encaje para todos, Militao, Antonio, Alaba, Mendy, Carvajal, Aureliano, Casemiro, Kroos, Camavinga, Modric, Valverde; tienes que recurrentemente dejar a tres o cuatro de ellos fuera del titular.... y se podría pensar que alguno acusará falta de ritmo, que no hay una estructura clara, que casi todos cobran buenos salarios y es un despedicio tener a tantos en tan pocos puestos, etc. Pero es problema preferible al que se tiene delante que más bien falta al menos un buen efectivo, especialmente al lado derecho y un sustituo de Karim.

Volvieno a la defensa y la media, parece que para el otro año Mendy y Casemiro tienen las papeletas de que serán prescindibles si Antonio y Aureliano funcionan como se espera.


----------



## vurvujo (16 Jul 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Parece que en las obras del Bernabeu se ha empezado a instalar lo que será la cubierta exterior del estadio.
> Se empieza a entrar en la etapa final de las obras del estadio.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (16 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Buen análisis.
> 
> Para agregar un par de detalles, estaba leyendo el otro día que el jugador que perdió menos partidos fue precisamente Mendy (era una relación entre los jugadores que participaron en los partidos perdidos y el nombre que menos se repetía era Mendy).
> 
> ...



El fichaje arriba era Mane, 4 años de futbol a alto nivel le quedan, no se lesiona, tiene compromiso defensivo, no se arrugaría en el Madrid, tiene gol y puede jugar en las 3 posiciones de arriba, por menos de 50 kilos se lo ha llevado el Bayern, hubiera sido el complemento perfecto, pero no somos los mejores planificando…..


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



El vídeo que salió en la TV hacía parecer a chumino un Terminator rodeado de críos. El tío tiene una planta de animalazo.


----------



## vurvujo (16 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El vídeo que salió en la TV hacía parecer a chumino un Terminator rodeado de críos. El tío tiene una planta de animalazo.



Es de 1,87 y 82-83 kg. Es ligeramente más alto y más "magro" que Casemiro que tiene una planta brutal. 

La gente que le ha visto dicen que es fichajazo, yo solo he visto los "highlights" en lo que hasta Mariano o Jovic parecen buenos... y parece que impone mucho. Espero no se hayan equivocado, porque se ha pagado mucha pasta por él.


----------



## kdjdw (16 Jul 2022)

Madre mía los negros...

Ayer viendo el video del canal del Madrid donde llegan todos de vacaciones. Chuache y Antoño parecen recién bajados del árbol con un plátano. Y no es racismo, es que son de otro mundo. Van saludando al resto de la plantilla y dices... estos tíos tienen un CI de 40 pelao.

Llegan a la sala de masajes y está Kroos tumbado en la camilla dándose uno y es súper simpático con ellos (los alemanes siempre son demasiado buenazos) y los neandertales apenas balbuceando yes no cool cool yes no.

El mundo negro es otra cosa. Ni mejor ni peor sino puto horrible, da igual si son brasileños, africanos, franceses o alemanes. Tienen un coco muy suyo, aunque sean millonarios americanos hiper triunfadores le pueden soltar una hostia al presentador de los Oscars.


----------



## kdjdw (16 Jul 2022)

Los moros de Arabia Saudí le ofrecen 232 millones de libras x 2 años a Cristiano.

Lo que viene a ser 116 al año bruto o 58 netos, que traducido a euros serían 68 MILLONES LIMPIOS AL AÑO, el mejor pagado de la historia por encima del asqueroso del PSG.

Y parece que lo rechaza.









Cristiano Ronaldo: Manchester United forward to reject 2m-a-week deal to play in Saudi Arabia


Cristiano Ronaldo has been offered the chance to become the highest paid footballer in history after receiving a proposal from a Saudi Arabian club worth more t




www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (16 Jul 2022)

Y el farsa fichando como si no hubiera un mañana


----------



## Dr.Muller (16 Jul 2022)

Buenos dias
me abono a este hilo
yo si creo que hazard puede cubrir a Benzema y meter bastantes goles
siempre me ha gustado este jugador. Si vuelve a parecerse a lo que era acabara triunfando aqui
por cierto, en una hipotética eliminatoria Con el PSG con chuameni, camavinga Valverde y Casemiro en juego dudo que nos dominaran como hicieron este año


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y el farsa fichando como si no hubiera un mañana



Anda que Lewan, acabando su carrera en el Farca... En fin, Benzy siempre fue mejor. 


¿Por qué se pira Lewan del Bayern siendo una leyenda allí?. ¿Sólo por pasta?. El tipo se ve muy centrado como para tomar decisiones sólo por eso.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> El mundo negro es otra cosa. Ni mejor ni peor sino puto horrible, da igual si son brasileños, africanos, franceses o alemanes. Tienen un coco muy suyo, aunque sean millonarios americanos hiper triunfadores le pueden soltar una hostia al presentador de los Oscars.



Bueno, lo de los Óscars yo lo interpreté como una pantomima improvisada (y muy poco creíble) en la que un actor que se hacía pasar por un marido con principios (que no lo es) hacía como que defendía la dignidad en público de su mujer (que no la tiene). El rollo negro mamadú gangsta es mucho más básico que eso. Bang bang bang Nigga Fuck Nigga Bang Bang Bunga Bunga. Esto era todo demasiado impostado.

Por otra parte la mamadú-manía puede tener cosas buenas. Puede aportar un toque de técnica y calidad africana a nuestro fútbol, al que empieza a faltarle. Vean por ejemplo el penalty que decidió la Copa de Nigeria. Cosas así escasean en nuestro fútbol.


----------



## kdjdw (16 Jul 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> yo si creo que hazard puede cubrir a Benzema y meter bastantes goles
> siempre me ha gustado este jugador. Si vuelve a parecerse a lo que era acabara triunfando aqui



Más moral que el Alcoyano,.


----------



## kdjdw (16 Jul 2022)

Le pregunto a un amigo catalufo si no es mucha pasta 70 kilos por el desconocido Rafiña estando arruinados y me dice que es un crack y los vale.

Gastan como si pagara siempre España. No tienen puta vergüenza.

Ves las estadísticas de Rafiña y te partes. Un crack dice...


----------



## xilebo (16 Jul 2022)

*El saludo de Modric a Rüdiger que nadie se esperaba: el croata se queda con todos*

Rüdiger participó en su primer entrenamiento con el grupo. Al llegar, saludo a todos los compañeros y Modric le trató con especial confianza.


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, lo de los Óscars yo lo interpreté como una pantomima improvisada (y muy poco creíble) en la que un actor que se hacía pasar por un marido con principios (que no lo es) hacía como que defendía la dignidad en público de su mujer (que no la tiene). El rollo negro mamadú gangsta es mucho más básico que eso. Bang bang bang Nigga Fuck Nigga Bang Bang Bunga Bunga. Esto era todo demasiado impostado.
> 
> Por otra parte la mamadú-manía puede tener cosas buenas. Puede aportar un toque de técnica y calidad africana a nuestro fútbol, al que empieza a faltarle. Vean por ejemplo el penalty que decidió la Copa de Nigeria. Cosas así escasean en nuestro fútbol.



haha


----------



## xilebo (16 Jul 2022)

*Reinier, en la rampa de salida*

El brasileño y el Madrid están agilizando su marcha. El Valladolid y el Torino son las principales propuestas sobre la mesa, según pudo saber AS. La idea es que no se suba al avión para la gira blanca en EEUU.


----------



## ccc (16 Jul 2022)

Bueno, volviendo de vacaciones leo lo del BCN con Lewa, con Dembele y con el Rapinha y me quedo flipando en colores con la gente del BCN celebrandolo y la gente del madrid teniendo envidia. A ver :

- El Madrid ha ganado liga y champions: Y esta ultima provoca que Florentino no tenga necesidad de hacer fichajes. El BCN por contra, vende patrimonio, para mejorar su situacion deportiva actual e intentar ilusionar a la aficion. 

- El Madrid vuelve a fichar a largo plazo (tchouameni) y a aprovechar oportunidades de mercado (Rüdiger); el BCN por contra ficha a corto plazo a Lewa (34 anyos) por 45+5 y ficha caro a Rapinha por 60 kilotones 

- El Madrid se dehace de morralla: Marcelo, de Bale, de Isco y de Jovic; ademas le abre las puertas a Asensio y a Mariano. Todo esto sin hacer ruido, sin quejarse, sin poner a la aficion en contra de los jugadores; el BCN por contra se deshace de los jugadores de malas maneras (De jong, Memphis,...)

En mi opinion, laporta esta tirando la pelota (y la mierda) hacia adelante, pero en 2/3 anyos la situacion del club puede estar en entredicho:

- Este anyo han tenido perdidas (sin tener en cuenta las palancas); el anyo que viene las tendran aun mas gordas, pues con sus palancas han cedido ingresos a terceros. En mi opinion, la economia del BCN a dia de hoy no es sostenible y terminara siendo privatizado de alguna manera.

- El Madrid por contra, esta en una situacion envidiable: Nos hemos deshecho de fichas importantes (Bale, Marcelo, Isco), el club esta apostando por los jovenes (falta que Ancelotti lo confirme) y el estadio estara operativo para la proxima temporada. La guinda hubiera sido Mbappe, pues con el, hubieramos sido el equipo referencia de europa (tanto a nivel deportivo, como a nivel economico).

Este anyo, el BCN nos va a competir la liga, sin embargo, se va a comer los mocos en la champions; el anyo que viene, vamos a disponer de +125M a gastar en nuestros presupuestos anuales.

Lo mas importante es que terminemos nuestra transicion; este anyo se tienen que confirmar como crack mundiales en sus respectivas posiciones Vini, Valverde y Militao; por otra parte, Rodrygo, Camavinga y Tchouameni tienen que dar un pase adelante y demostrar que son jugadores para el real madrid.

A mi es lo que me da ilusion: Ver a los jovenes del madrid y ver que responden, como el anyo pasado hicieron: Vini, Militao y Valverde y en menor medida, aunque por los pocos minutos jugados, Rodrygo y Camavinga.


----------



## Ritalapollera (16 Jul 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno, volviendo de vacaciones leo lo del BCN con Lewa, con Dembele y con el Rapinha y me quedo flipando en colores con la gente del BCN celebrandolo y la gente del madrid teniendo envidia. A ver :
> 
> - El Madrid ha ganado liga y champions: Y esta ultima provoca que Florentino no tenga necesidad de hacer fichajes. El BCN por contra, vende patrimonio, para mejorar su situacion deportiva actual e intentar ilusionar a la aficion.
> 
> ...



En mi opinión, Camavinga ha demostrado ser un top del Real Madrid para las pocas oportunidades que ha tenido. Siempre le sacaban en el minuto 70 en eliminatorias de Champions imposibles y se conseguía dar la vuelta.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vurvujo (16 Jul 2022)

¿Os acordáis que hace cerca de una semana os traje un mensaje que leí en el hilo de farsa que decía que los del madrid nos autoengañábamos ganando champions mientras lo más importante eran los duelos directos?

Mirad lo que soltó ahora



Manero dijo:


> Pues por tu reacción parece que he dado en el centro de la diana. Pero ya te dije que todos los madridistas reaccionais igual a este tema, y entiendo que debe ser duro haber ganado 5 de las últimas 9 Champions y que en cambio los equipos recordados como grandes ganadores y cuyo juego ha dejado un legado en el mundo del fútbol hayan sido precisamente los otros 4 (Barça de Luís Enrique, Liverpool de Klopp, Bayern de Flick y Chelsea de Tuchel).
> 
> En eso el Madrid es como ese "pobre niño rico" que lo único que tiene es dinero, en el caso del Madrid solo tiene Champions.


----------



## fred (16 Jul 2022)

Me apunto al mejor hilo de Internet.


----------



## Raul83 (16 Jul 2022)

Joder que rabie el fichaje de Lewandowsky

El Barca arruinado y fichando al galáctico, al crack, al fichaje del verano en la liga española...Mientras, el Madrid, con Florentino que parece que le estuviera robando dinero al Madrid, todo para el estadio, que hasta Septiembre de 2023 no estará acabado como pronto.

El Barca arruinado, tal vez en 3 años se convierta en SAD, pero mientras, tan feliz, y con los jugadores queriendo ir a él aún por menos dinero (Lewandowsky).

Mientras, al Madrid lo rechazan Haaland y Mbappé, con humillación brutal del hijo de puta psicópata manipulador de Mbappé, humillando al viejo chocho de Florentino como un mena, como un trilero y un genio de las calles (como diría Slobulus)

Johan Cruyff dijo que los millones tenían que estar en el cesped, en el campo.

Mientras los barcelonistas disfrutan de un fichaje galáctico ilusionante, nosotros sin que fichar a ningún crack en años( salvo los fallidos Hazard y Jovic), los madridistas _nuestra mayor ilusión es las marchas de Bale, Marcelo e Isco_..

*Hay que partirle las piernas en Las Vegas*

A Lewandowsky, Ansu Fati, Pedri o Dembelé. Con 6 negros, 3 en defensa y 3 en el medio, podemos conseguirlo.
No creo que las rojas o entradas al ser amistoso repercutan en sanciones en competiciones.

*Y estaría bien que Bale, tuviera el detalle con el Madrid de ir a ver el partido*, pero lo dudo. Encima los 3 partidos los juega en California. Al menos el clásico.


----------



## Fiodor (16 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y el farsa fichando como si no hubiera un mañana



Llevan tres años sin ganar la Liga. Solamente han ganado una Copa del Rey, mientras el Madrid ha ganado dos Ligas y una Champions... Tienen que ir a por todas, incluso hipotecando su futuro... Esta temporada se juegan mucho, otro año sin ganar Liga o Champions puede ser muy jodido de afrontar...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (16 Jul 2022)

El Barcelona es el club más tramposo, corrupto y asqueroso del fútbol europeo. Juegan siempre con las cartas marcadas, se mueven en los despachos como nadie, hacen lo que les sale de los cojones porque saben que tienen carta blanca y que no van a desaparecer nunca. Me dan un asco y un desprecio infinitos...

...pero estoy hasta los huevos de comerme un año más con portadas tipo "Hazard está muy fino" y "los compañeros piden que Ceballos se quede". Tampoco creo que hubiera sido una locura poner 50 kilos y traernos a Gnabry, joder, aunque el pánfilo de Asensio no se haya querido ir. No sé, tíos, obviamente no me cambio por el modelo de club del Barça ni de coña...pero creo que la afición se merece un poquito más de Rock and Roll en los fichajes, francamente. 

El Madrid es como ese tío bien peinadito, elegante, con pasta, que lleva 20 años casado con una señora estupenda. El Barça es como ese tío que acaba de salir de la cárcel y que se presenta a la cena de Navidad con una escort brasileña y se la folla en el baño entre rallas de coca a medio consumir y una botella de whisky. No son un modelo para nada en nada...pero, coño, alguna juerga de vez en cuando nos podríamos correr, ¿no?.


----------



## kdjdw (16 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El Barcelona es el club más tramposo, corrupto y asqueroso del fútbol europeo. Juegan siempre con las cartas marcadas, se mueven en los despachos como nadie, hacen lo que les sale de los cojones porque saben que tienen carta blanca y que no van a desaparecer nunca. Me dan un asco y un desprecio infinitos...
> 
> ...pero estoy hasta los huevos de comerme un año más con portadas tipo "Hazard está muy fino" y "los compañeros piden que Ceballos se quede". Tampoco creo que hubiera sido una locura poner 50 kilos y traernos a Gnabry, joder, aunque el pánfilo de Asensio no se haya querido ir. No sé, tíos, obviamente no me cambio por el modelo de club del Barça ni de coña...pero creo que la afición se merece un poquito más de Rock and Roll en los fichajes, francamente.
> 
> El Madrid es como ese tío bien peinadito, elegante, con pasta, que lleva 20 años casado con una señora estupenda. El Barça es como ese tío que acaba de salir de la cárcel y que se presenta a la cena de Navidad con una escort brasileña y se la folla en el baño entre rallas de coca a medio consumir y una botella de whisky. No son un modelo para nada en nada...pero, coño, alguna juerga de vez en cuando nos podríamos correr, ¿no?.



It's complicated, ya lo sabes de sobra. El club considera que puede dar el año de colchón por el doblete a Rodrygo para que explote como Vini, por eso igual no traen a Gnabry u otros. Pagamos 45 por él y supongo que quieren aprovechar el año de colchón para ver si despega. Pero además es que Valverde ha sido un torpedo inesperado en la derecha.

Y traer a Lewandowski con la misma edad que Benzema siendo en estos momentos más completo Benzema... es un jugador de ficha altísima, y no quiere ser suplente ninguno, ni jugar la mitad, o quedarse en los partidos grandes en el banquillo como un don nadie.

Por otra parte, el mercado no parece ofrecer cracks claros ni menos aún fichables. Por ahí van los tiros. It's complicated.


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (16 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Reinier, en la rampa de salida*
> 
> El brasileño y el Madrid están agilizando su marcha. El Valladolid y el Torino son las principales propuestas sobre la mesa, según pudo saber AS. La idea es que no se suba al avión para la gira blanca en EEUU.



Vete al rayo, ten minutos y quédate en madrid


----------



## ironpipo (16 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Anda que Lewan, acabando su carrera en el Farca... En fin, Benzy siempre fue mejor.
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué se pira Lewan del Bayern siendo una leyenda allí?. ¿Sólo por pasta?. El tipo se ve muy centrado como para tomar decisiones sólo por eso.



Amen de que el farsa no ha tenido buena relación con sus 9 killers del área en los últimos años.ni Ibra, ni Suarez, ni Alexis ni Griezmann ni Aubameyang por nombrar los más conocidos se puede decir que hayan triunfado allí.


----------



## Gorrión (16 Jul 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Joder que rabie el fichaje de Lewandowsky
> 
> El Barca arruinado y fichando al galáctico, al crack, al fichaje del verano en la liga española...Mientras, el Madrid, con Florentino que parece que le estuviera robando dinero al Madrid, todo para el estadio, que hasta Septiembre de 2023 no estará acabado como pronto.
> 
> ...



Todavía no sois conscientes del fichaje que es Tchouameni, tenemos el mejor centro del campo del mundo, clave en el fútbol moderno para ganar títulos.


----------



## kdjdw (16 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> It's complicated, ya lo sabes de sobra. El club considera que puede dar el año de colchón por el doblete a Rodrygo para que explote como Vini, por eso igual no traen a Gnabry u otros. Pagamos 45 por él y supongo que quieren aprovechar el año de colchón para ver si despega. Pero además es que Valverde ha sido un torpedo inesperado en la derecha.
> 
> Y traer a Lewandowski con la misma edad que Benzema siendo en estos momentos más completo Benzema... es un jugador de ficha altísima, y no quiere ser suplente ninguno, ni jugar la mitad, o quedarse en los partidos grandes en el banquillo como un don nadie.
> 
> Por otra parte, el mercado no parece ofrecer cracks claros ni menos aún fichables. Por ahí van los tiros. It's complicated.



En cualquier caso, si Asensio se va, seguramente caerá otro delantero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> En cualquier caso, si Asensio se va, seguramente caerá otro delantero.




Si ausencio tenemos la suerte de que se va sería el momento ideal para peinar el mercado mamadou de fichajes, en especial el de centro África y África del Sur, gabon, Senegal y Zambia tiene perlas esperando a ser descubiertas por el equipo blanco.


----------



## kdjdw (16 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si ausencio tenemos la suerte de que se va sería el momento ideal para peinar el mercado mamadou de fichajes, en especial el de centro África y África del Sur, gabon, Senegal y Zambia tiene perlas esperando a ser descubiertas por el equipo blanco.



Nbongo Bwàná es la polla.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (16 Jul 2022)

Asensio no se va ni con salfumán. Le ofrecen media mierda en el mercado porque es el típico jugador caro, que piensa que es un crack y que no te hace ni el huevo. 

Menos mal que solo le queda un año de contrato.


----------



## vurvujo (16 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El Barcelona es el club más tramposo, corrupto y asqueroso del fútbol europeo. Juegan siempre con las cartas marcadas, se mueven en los despachos como nadie, hacen lo que les sale de los cojones porque saben que tienen carta blanca y que no van a desaparecer nunca. Me dan un asco y un desprecio infinitos...
> 
> ...pero estoy hasta los huevos de comerme un año más con portadas tipo "Hazard está muy fino" y "los compañeros piden que Ceballos se quede". Tampoco creo que hubiera sido una locura poner 50 kilos y traernos a Gnabry, joder, aunque el pánfilo de Asensio no se haya querido ir. No sé, tíos, obviamente no me cambio por el modelo de club del Barça ni de coña...pero creo que la afición se merece un poquito más de Rock and Roll en los fichajes, francamente.
> 
> El Madrid es como ese tío bien peinadito, elegante, con pasta, que lleva 20 años casado con una señora estupenda. El Barça es como ese tío que acaba de salir de la cárcel y que se presenta a la cena de Navidad con una escort brasileña y se la folla en el baño entre rallas de coca a medio consumir y una botella de whisky. No son un modelo para nada en nada...pero, coño, alguna juerga de vez en cuando nos podríamos correr, ¿no?.



Pues no se.... el problema es que una juerga hoy y otra el otro año y cuando te das cuenta estás arruinado.


Lo de Lewan es un gran fichaje, ya lo querría yo en el Madrid. Pero como dije creo en el hilo del farsa. No entiendo la estrategia. Los fichajes que han hecho apenas les permitirá luchar la liga y quizá llegar a cuartos de champions, que es poco premio para una inversión tan grande. No sería de extrañar que queden segundos en liga y se vayan en octavos de champions, exactamente igual si no hubiese fichado a todos esos... pero con 200 millones menos, otros 200 millones en compromisos salariares para los próximo 4 años y pagando todo a plazos por 25 años.

Parecía más razonable quedarse con sus ansus, gavis y pedris, dos años en Montjuic mientras reconstruyen el estadio, ir jubilando a los altos salarios y luego con todo el presupuesto equilibrado empezar a subir, porque ojo los ingresos del farsa dan para ser uno de los mejores del mundo... pero han decidido dar la patada histórica hacia adelante.

No seré yo quien les interrumpa mientras comenten errores tan visibles.


----------



## ccc (16 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> En cualquier caso, si Asensio se va, seguramente caerá otro delantero.



Pues tengo mis dudas: como bien has dicho antes, tienes en esa posicion a Rodrygo y a Valverde; por otra parte, no hay que olvidar, que para tapar agujeros esta Lucas Vazquez e incluso y si mi apuras, el madrid puede jugar con defensa de 3 (p.ej. Rüdiger, Militao y Alaba) y jugar sin extremo propiamente dicho y poner ahi a Carvajal u Odriozola si este termina quedandose.

El madrid ha dicho que la plantilla esta cerrada; eso lo hemos oido varias temporadas y asi ha sido. El Madrid solo fichara si se le pone a tiro jugadores interesantes, no los va a buscar. El problema lo tiene con jugadores que se quieren quedar y con los que Ancelotti no cuenta:

- *Mariano*: Ancelotti no cuenta con el y prefiere de suplente a Borja Mayoral. Uno de los 2 sobra.
- *Asensio*: No pinta nada, el club ha apostado por Rodrygo y posiblemente Ancelotti haga variantes tecnicas con Valverde en su posicion: No hay sitio para un tercer jugador medio-titular en esa posicion.
- *Mendy*: Por el club se venderia por 40-50M€ y poner en su posicion a Alaba, al chaval del rayo o a Miguel Gutierrez: Pasta fresca en caja y una ficha menos. Mejor lateral izquierdo defensivo del mundo, aunque mediocre en el ataque.
- *Ceballos*: Por 10M el club lo vende.

4 ventas, por los que el madrid ingresaria 70-80M€ y se ahorraria otros 35 millones en fichas (18-20 netos cobran en total). Por otra parte, el madrid si que tiene en mente, que uno de los cedidos pueda explotar y pueda volver para reforzar alguna posicion: Kubo, Brahin o Reinier, por lo que sobran jugadores.

Y para terminar con el rollazo, no creo que fichen delanteros: Benzema ha jugado en los ultimos anyos todo, se han gastado 65M en Jovic y para que? Al final te gastas un dinero, va al banquillo y terminas malvendiendolo: La estrategia de Florentino es la misma que en el pasado: Se hacen pocos cambios; si se hacen, que sean jovenes y solo se "echan" a los viejos que no tienen rendimiento o proyeccion.

A mi toda esta situacion del Madrid y el BCN, me suena a una version 2.0 despues de haber ganado las 3 champions seguidas: El BCN a lo loco fichando e hipotecando el club y el madrid inviertiendo en el largo plazo (nuevo estadio e inversion en jovenes, p.ej. Vini, Rodrygo, Militao,...)

Joder, que han gastado en Lewandoski 45M+5 y le van a pagar 15M netos por anyo durante 3 temporadas con otra opcional: Que Lewandoski acabara como minimo en el BCN con 37 anyos y cobrando mas que cualquier jugador del madrid.


----------



## Roedr (16 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Asensio no se va ni con salfumán. Le ofrecen media mierda en el mercado porque es el típico jugador caro, que piensa que es un crack y que no te hace ni el huevo.
> 
> Menos mal que solo le queda un año de contrato.



Nos los tragamos hasta el final.


----------



## Fiodor (16 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Pues no se.... el problema es que una juerga hoy y otra el otro año y cuando te das cuenta estás arruinado.
> 
> 
> Lo de Lewan es un gran fichaje, ya lo querría yo en el Madrid. Pero como dije creo en el hilo del farsa. No entiendo la estrategia. Los fichajes que han hecho apenas les permitirá luchar la liga y quizá llegar a cuartos de champions, que es poco premio para una inversión tan grande. No sería de extrañar que queden segundos en liga y se vayan en octavos de champions, exactamente igual si no hubiese fichado a todos esos... pero con 200 millones menos, otros 200 millones en compromisos salariares para los próximo 4 años y pagando todo a plazos por 25 años.
> ...



No se pueden permitir otro año más sin ganar un título importante... Se la tienen que jugar a esta temporada al todo o nada... Otra temporada sin Liga o Champions dejaría la marca muy devaluada...


----------



## ccc (16 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Nos los tragamos hasta el final.



No esteis tan seguros: A Asensio ya le habran dicho que no va a jugar si apura su anyo de contrato, que Rodrygo, Valverde y que Lucas estan por delante. Y el problema que tiene Asensio es que no es un crack y se va a ver en la misma situacion que p.ej. Isco: Con equipo de mierda que le van a regatear su sueldo; no me extranyaria que acabara en un sevilla o en un betis cobrando como mucho 3M€; a Asensio le interesa salir ahora, que tiene buen cartel y ademas podra pedir sus 6M€ en inglaterra. Si se queda, no los va a cobrar y ademas estar en un ultimo anyo de contrato puede costarte muy caro (p.ej. una lesion)

Lo que no entiendo del madrid, es porque pide 35-40M€. Yo pediria 30M y lo venderia por 20M y ademas lo consideraria como bien vendido: El chaval tiene nivel para ser suplente, pero en ningun caso para ser medio-titular.

Asensio, otra diferencia mas con el BCN: Acabamos de ganar la champions y el chaval pide una pasta en su renovacion y aqui, a diferencia de en el BCN, se le dice que 4M€ y que sino esta ahi la puerta; y el chaval, que iba muy gallito, pidiendo pasta y titularidad, pasa al ataque diciendo,....,que se queda (para quedarse en el banquillo  ). No tengo ni idea, pero mucho me temo, que el madrid ha pasado de quererlo renovar a la baja a mandarlo fuera directamente.

Veremos como acaba este tema, pero madre de dios,....quien decia que teniamos que fichar a jugadores espanyoles?


----------



## vurvujo (16 Jul 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> No se pueden permitir otro año más sin ganar un título importante... Se la tienen que jugar a esta temporada al todo o nada... Otra temporada sin Liga o Champions dejaría la marca muy devaluada...



Pues se tendrán que jugar la liga, porque la champions imposible: Liverpool y City máximos favoritos. PSG como tercer candidato. Luego viene Bayern, Madrid y Chelsea. El farsa sería como 7mo u 8vo favorito, vamos imposible de ganar.

La Liga sí no las pueden pelear y eso nos resta posibilidades en la champions, porque haber ganado La Liga con tanta solvencia nos permitió enfrentar la final con el equipo completo y descansado.


----------



## Mecanosfera (16 Jul 2022)

No he seguido el fichaje de Lewa pero en principio lo del barsa parecen unos movimiento desesperados e histéricos que recuerdan mucho a aquel infame *Plan E de Zapatero *que los más mayores recordaréis: con el país arruinado, no se le ocurrió otra cosa que gastar desmesuradamente para así incentivar el gasto. Laporta cree que invirtiendo lo que no tiene podrá hacer de la nada un equipo competitivo y recuperar imagen de marca. Es una jugada arriesgadísima que nunca hubiese podido hacer en otra empresa donde el accionariado tuviese los mínimos conocimientos de finanzas (eso no sucede con los accionistas del barsa), pero quizás le salga bien y resulte un jugada maestra. No lo creo. Si juegas una carta tan arriesgada como hipotecarte debes ir con pies de plomo y no cagarla ni un milímetro, pero esta plantilla descompensada que se está construyendo el barsa (con chorrocientos atacantes random fichados a lo loco de los que sobran la mitad, y sin una transición real y trabajada a la generación post-Busquets / Piqué) no creo que vaya a ser la máquina de hacer fútbol y dinero que tienen en sus cabezas. Veremos cómo acaba todo.


----------



## ccc (16 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> No he seguido el fichaje de Lewa pero en principio lo del barsa parecen unos movimiento desesperados e histéricos que recuerdan mucho a aquel infame *Plan E de Zapatero *que los más mayores recordaréis: con el país arruinado, no se le ocurrió otra cosa que gastar desmesuradamente para así incentivar el gasto. Laporta cree que invirtiendo lo que no tiene podrá hacer de la nada un equipo competitivo y recuperar imagen de marca. Es una jugada arriesgadísima que nunca hubiese podido hacer en otra empresa donde el accionariado tuviese los mínimos conocimientos de finanzas (eso no sucede con los accionistas del barsa), pero quizás le salga bien y resulte un jugada maestra. No lo creo. Si juegas una carta tan arriesgada como hipotecarte debes ir con pies de plomo y no cagarla ni un milímetro, pero esta plantilla descompensada que se está construyendo el barsa (con chorrocientos atacantes random fichados a lo loco de los que sobran la mitad, y sin una transición real y trabajada a la generación post-Busquets / Piqué) no creo que vaya a ser la máquina de hacer fútbol y dinero que tienen en sus cabezas. Veremos cómo acaba todo.



A ver, lo que tendria que hacer el BCN es tirar con lo que tiene 3/4 anyos y sanear sus cuentas: Con ello refuerzan su cantera y van a estar entre los 4 primeros en liga, sin ningun tipo de problema; en europa, sin embargo, su techo hubiera sido llegar a cuartos con sorteos favorables. Que nadie dude, que con 3/4 anyos, el BCN saldria del pozo: Desde la epoca Messi, tienen relevancia mundial, el mercado sudamericano es mas suyo que nuestro, tienen siempre a Catalonia detras y a todo el periodismo para contarnos la filosofia BCN.

Ahora, vuelven a hacer lo mismo que hizo Bartomeu con Griezman, Dembele, Coutinho y todas aquellas renovaciones desproporcionadas: Hipotecan el futuro del club, para volver a estar arriba.

Sin embargo, hay varias diferencias:

- El BCN no va a competir en europa; cuando armaron el equipo con Coutinho, Dembele, Griezman,...,aun tenian a Messi y estaban en ventana de ganar la champions: Esa oportunidad se ha cerrado. A lo maximo que aspiran es a la liga y ni siquiera la tienen ganada de antemano, pues el madrid la va a competir.

- El BCN esta a un paso de la quiebra tecnica. Y es que ya no le van a quedar muchas cosas a vender parcialmente; lo proximo es vender el club y de eso si que me preocuparia: El BCN, no es el PSG, o el City o el Chelsea. Un jeque puede venir, comprar el club por 6000M y prometer y hacer fichajes que esten fuera del mercado. Y eso seria un problema para todo el futbol actual.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Jul 2022)

Hola compañeros.

En los próximos dias volveré de mi retiro veraniego a soltar mis parrafadas. Decir que vengo a transmitir tranquilidad.

Se habla mucho del equipo que está montando el Barcelona. Mi opinión es que, aun haciendo una buena temporada los vecinos catalanes, están con todas las fichas constantemente en All-in. En el momento que fallen otra vez, se acabo el juego. Podría ser en la 22/23.

Solo imaginad otro nadaplete este año (O una Copita suelta como mucho) con un equipo de retales, un montón de cosas empeñadas, para volver a fallar. Y no es para tanto, el Liverpool este año se ha quedado con una Copita y para de contar.

Yo siempre quiero que el Real Madrid gane títulos. Creo que la 14° fue tan épica que no vamos a ver ni a vivir nada como eso nunca. No exijo la 15°, porque es irreal. Pero si en España al Barcelona no le damos ni agua, podemos estar varios años ganando muchos títulos nacionales, para soterrar de una vez la mentira que se han montado. "Es que tenemos un modelo...".

Ya volveré en un par de semanas. El día 10 tengo fiestuki con mis amigos y colegas del Eintracht. No pensé cuando vine a Alemania que viviría algo asi. Ya me han dicho que del bombo 2 quieren al Barcelona. Y eso. A ver si cae la Supercopa.


----------



## El chepa (16 Jul 2022)

Ni Lewandoski ni hostias, el Barsa está a años luz de Madrid, City, PSG, Liverpool y Bayern. Lo único que les mantiene a flote son el colchón de 8-10 puntos de regalo que tienen cada año en esta liga corrupta de mierda donde están trucadas hasta las audiencias.


----------



## Mecanosfera (16 Jul 2022)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, lo que tendria que hacer el BCN es tirar con lo que tiene 3/4 anyos y sanear sus cuentas: Con ello refuerzan su cantera y van a estar entre los 4 primeros en liga, sin ningun tipo de problema; en europa, sin embargo, su techo hubiera sido llegar a cuartos con sorteos favorables. Que nadie dude, que con 3/4 anyos, el BCN saldria del pozo: Desde la epoca Messi, tienen relevancia mundial, el mercado sudamericano es mas suyo que nuestro, tienen siempre a Catalonia detras y a todo el periodismo para contarnos la filosofia BCN.
> 
> Ahora, vuelven a hacer lo mismo que hizo Bartomeu con Griezman, Dembele, Coutinho y todas aquellas renovaciones desproporcionadas: Hipotecan el futuro del club, para volver a estar arriba.
> 
> ...



Pero es que además un movimiento tan arriesgado sólo lo puedes hacer si tienes a un entrenador realmente top. Si por ejemplo guardiola volviese a BCN, tendría sentido que el club hipotecase hasta las bragas como apuesta por un proyecto con mucho potencial... pero con todo el respeto a los barcelonistas, Xavi aún tiene todo por demostrar, hasta ahora lo mejor que ha mostrado es tikitaka viejuno muy inferior al esquema de Luis Enrique, por ejemplo, o de Valverde, que sí parecía que aspiraban a modernizar el cruiffismo. Pero Xavi ha demostrado como mucho ser correctito en su canon, sin nada nuevo que aportar y con una actitud en general bastante ceniza y tristona.

Conste que al barsa el anyo pasado lo veía como un equipo muy por debajo de su potencial, pues creo que Pedri, Ansu, Gavi o Araújo tienen una pintaza espectacular. Pero estos nuevos fichajes no parecen tener mucho sentido más allá de vender camisetas y portadas. No sé, yo si fuese el barsa no ficharía a Lewandowski en 2022. Es un tipo al que tienes que educar en la metodología del club y al que le puedes sacar como mucho 3 anyos de fútbol top, cuando por el mismo dinero te la podrías jugar con alguna promesa de Latam con vista a la próxima década. Lo que está claro es que si Laporta se la pega quedará como un Bartomeu 2.0 y el destino del club sea probablemente saldarse a dinero extranjero.


----------



## ccc (16 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Pero es que además un movimiento tan arriesgado sólo lo puedes hacer si tienes a un entrenador realmente top. Si por ejemplo guardiola volviese a BCN, tendría sentido que el club hipotecase hasta las bragas como apuesta por un proyecto con mucho potencial... pero con todo el respeto a los barcelonistas, Xavi aún tiene todo por demostrar, hasta ahora lo mejor que ha mostrado es tikitaka viejuno muy inferior al esquema de Luis Enrique, por ejemplo, o de Valverde, que sí parecía que aspiraban a modernizar el cruiffismo. Pero Xavi ha demostrado como mucho ser correctito en su canon, sin nada nuevo que aportar y con una actitud en general bastante ceniza y tristona.
> 
> Conste que al barsa el anyo pasado lo veía como un equipo muy por debajo de su potencial, pues creo que Pedri, Ansu, Gavi o Araújo tienen una pintaza espectacular. Pero estos nuevos fichajes no parecen tener mucho sentido más allá de vender camisetas y portadas. No sé, yo si fuese el barsa no ficharía a Lewandowski en 2022. Es un tipo al que tienes que educar en la metodología del club y al que le puedes sacar como mucho 3 anyos de fútbol top, cuando por el mismo dinero te la podrías jugar con alguna promesa de Latam con vista a la próxima década. Lo que está claro es que si Laporta se la pega quedará como un Bartomeu 2.0 y el destino del club sea probablemente saldarse a dinero extranjero.



Por partes, 

- Lewandoski puede hacerles ganar muchos partidos en su primera temporada; es un riesgo, pero con este tio, son aspirantes a la liga; sin el y sin lesion de Benzema po medio, no veia posibilidades al BCN; ahora si, siempre y cuando se integre bien y les garantice 25 goles en liga; otro fichaje que entenderia seria Kounde, pues no hay defensas, a excepcion de Araujo, que tiene nivel madrid; el resto de fichajes no los entiendo.

- Xavi no ha demostrada nada malo; es mas, durante un periodo de tiempo, el BCN jugo bastante bien y como les gusta a ellos: Jugando y presionando tras perdida, cosa que no veia desde hace tiempo.

Del resto de cosas, tengo la misma opinion que tu, pero lo repito, con Lewa pueden aspirar a la liga y Xavi, aun siendo parte de la propaganda, no ha demostrado por el momento ser mal entrenador.


----------



## Mecanosfera (16 Jul 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Por partes,
> 
> - Lewandoski puede hacerles ganar muchos partidos en su primera temporada; es un riesgo, pero con este tio, son aspirantes a la liga; sin el y sin lesion de Benzema po medio, no veia posibilidades al BCN; ahora si, siempre y cuando se integre bien y les garantice 25 goles en liga; otro fichaje que entenderia seria Kounde, pues no hay defensas, a excepcion de Araujo, que tiene nivel madrid; el resto de fichajes no los entiendo.
> 
> ...



Veremos cómo se adapta Lewandowski. En principio podemos decir que es un jugador maduro, pero también Benzema lo es, así que no deberíamos dudar de su potencial longevidad como cracks.... y mi tesis es que a esas edades puedes ser un enorme jugador, siempre y cuando no cambies de club. Quiero decir> Karim no sería ni la mitad de lo que es si jugase en cualquier otro equipo, el que sea, el City o el PSG o el Liverpool o el que quieras, porque una de las claves de su longevidad es seguir muchos anyos en el mismo club. A partir de los 32, un traspaso no suele funcionar bien, no funcionó en realidad CR ni Ibra ni otros que propongas. Quieras que no, cambiar de club es un shock que a ciertas edades se hace cuesta arriba, al menos a tenor de mi experiencia tras 30 anyos viendo fútbol. Es cierto que los jugadores cada vez duran más, pero no se me ocurren pocos casos de éxito de un traspaso pasados los 32-33.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Jul 2022)

Lewandoski ha hecho mucho en la Bundesliga.

Con Polonia y en partidos top de Shempions, muy poquito.

En España no se juega como en Alemania, y el Barcelona no es el Bayern. Lewandoski creo que va a hacer una temporada discretita [15 goles oasi], y seguramente mucho de su potencial sea a base de balones colgados a partir del minuto 80.


----------



## Mecanosfera (16 Jul 2022)

Respecto a Xavi, insisto que no le he visto nada que le haga indiscutible para entrenar un top 4 de La liga. He visto más cosas a Lopetegui o a Emery, mientras que Xavi por ahora parece un alumno aplicadito pero sin talento creativo. Un entrenador cuya metodología me encanta es Pochettino, y creo que al barsa le vendría bien alguien así, o a lo Mourinho, pero dándoles plenos poderes. En un vestuario donde Piqué, Busquets y Alba todavía imponen su ley necesitas un plot twist bien pensado. De veras creo que la temporada 2022-2023 hubiese sido la mejor para un regreso de Guardiola y que demostrase la medida de su talento. Xavi no es The Man.


----------



## ccc (16 Jul 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lewandoski ha hecho mucho en la Bundesliga.
> 
> Con Polonia y en partidos top de Shempions, muy poquito.
> 
> En España no se juega como en Alemania, y el Barcelona no es el Bayern. Lewandoski creo que va a hacer una temporada discretita [15 goles oasi], y seguramente mucho de su potencial sea a base de balones colgados a partir del minuto 80.



A ver, el Bayern ha jugado con los 2 ultimos entrenadores con presion muy elevada y Lewa no ha desentonado; Xavi quiere implantar algo asi en el BCN; veremos como le sale la apuesta; con Griezmann me equivoque, creia que el BCN aspiraria a todo y el equipo se termino de hundir. Y ahora en serio, Lewa no es un jugador de 15 goles para la liga ESP jugando en el BCN; aunque lo dicho, como han dicho por ahi arriba, estos jugadores mayores pueden sufrir, si cambian de club (vease incluso el caso Messi o Ronaldo)


----------



## ccc (16 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Respecto a Xavi, insisto que no le he visto nada que le haga indiscutible para entrenar un top 4 de La liga. He visto más cosas a Lopetegui o a Emery, mientras que Xavi por ahora parece un alumno aplicadito pero sin talento creativo. Un entrenador cuya metodología me encanta es Pochettino, y creo que al barsa le vendría bien alguien así, o a lo Mourinho, pero dándoles plenos poderes. en un vestuario donde Piqué, Busquets y Alba todavía imponen su ley. De veras creo que la temporada 2022-2023 hubiese sido la mejor para un regreso de Guardiola y que demostrase la medida de su talento. Xavi no es The Man.



Lo unico que he dicho, es que a mi Xavi, pese a lo mal que me cae, no me ha demostrado ser mal entrenador.

Y ojo, con Guardiola no estoy de acuerdo: Alli donde va se ha encontrado grandes jugadores y ha podido construir y reconstruir a base de dinero: Todo, para terminar jugando al estilo que el quiere; a mi, eso no me parece de gran entrenador. 

Puedo criticar a Ancelotti, pero lo que ha hecho el anyo pasado, no lo hace Guardiola ni en 100 anyos. Guardiola dice, necesito 2 defensas que jueguen a mi estilo: Pues nada, ahi van 150M; ahora necesito un delantero, pues ahi va Haaland (otros 150M) y asi seguimos, con despilfarros constantes. Lo repito, lo que ha hecho Carletto el anyo pasado o lo que hizo ZZ en su primera etapa con sus 3 Champions en 2,5 anyos (de la segunda mejor no hablamos) ha sido mas grande que toda la carrera de Guardiola.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Jul 2022)

Lo del mamadú que quería fichar tito floren para el tacón

En que ha quedado? 

Sólo le queda al madrid femenino la baza trans para intentar ganar al Barça?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Respecto a Xavi, insisto que no le he visto nada que le haga indiscutible para entrenar un top 4 de La liga. He visto más cosas a Lopetegui o a Emery, mientras que Xavi por ahora parece un alumno aplicadito pero sin talento creativo. Un entrenador cuya metodología me encanta es Pochettino, y creo que al barsa le vendría bien alguien así, o a lo Mourinho, pero dándoles plenos poderes. En un vestuario donde Piqué, Busquets y Alba todavía imponen su ley necesitas un plot twist bien pensado. De veras creo que la temporada 2022-2023 hubiese sido la mejor para un regreso de Guardiola y que demostrase la medida de su talento. Xavi no es The Man.



Primero, Pochettino no va a volver a entrenar un equipo top. Tuvo su oportunidad en el PSG y fue incapaz de poner los huevos en la mesa. Le encasquetaron a Ramos, le encasquetaron a Messi, Neymar titular siempre, y en octavos pa casita. Su equipo se vino abajo de manera vergonzosa y se pasó la rueda de prensa llorando del árbitro. Ya me inspiraba dudas en el Tottenham, ahora ni con un palo.

Xavi es un melón un poco sin abrir. Es un plasta de cuidado, pero nos hemos olvidado de cómo estaba el Barça cuando llegó, era un despelote, y le arregló la temporada bastante dignamente. 

Lopetegui es la foto que ponen en la enciclopedia al lado de la deficinión de la palabra "perdedor", y Emery es un cerocerista de cuidado. A lo mejor acaban teniendo mejor carrera que Xavi, no digo que no, pero a estas alturas está muy comprobado que el Madrid o el Barça tienen que aspirar a algo mejor que Lopetegui, Emery o Pochettino.


----------



## Mecanosfera (16 Jul 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Primero, Pochettino no va a volver a entrenar un equipo top. Tuvo su oportunidad en el PSG y fue incapaz de poner los huevos en la mesa. Le encasquetaron a Ramos, le encasquetaron a Messi, Neymar titular siempre, y en octavos pa casita. Su equipo se vino abajo de manera vergonzosa y se pasó la rueda de prensa llorando del árbitro. Ya me inspiraba dudas en el Tottenham, ahora ni con un palo.



La remontada en casa del Ajax con los Spurs fue una cosa loquísima a la altura del Real Madrid, y con un equipo cutrecillo se plantó en una final de champions que perdió por la mínima. Tengo en muy alta estima a Poch, tiene ese cinismo tan Real Madrid de basar su juego en las segundas partes, tras pasar el primer tiempo analizando al rivaal como si fuese un insecto. Obvio que en el PSG se habrá desquiciado en un contexto en el que tienes que encajar las necesidades deportivas con los caprichos de los moros, los caprichos de Messi, los caprichos de Mbappe...
Para mí Pochettino está en el mismo rango que Pellegrini o Emery, que pueden parecer unos panolis pero tienen un palmarés del carajo y una trayectoria muy top. 
Tampoco estamos debatiendo sobre algún potencial reemplazo para Ancelotti, y es un tema gordisimo que tendremos que discutir antes o después porque claramente es un entrenador que a 3 anyos vista todos lo vemos fuera. A mí Poche me encanta, lo traeríá de mil amores.


----------



## Fiodor (17 Jul 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lewandoski ha hecho mucho en la Bundesliga.
> 
> Con Polonia y en partidos top de Shempions, muy poquito.
> 
> En España no se juega como en Alemania, y el Barcelona no es el Bayern. Lewandoski creo que va a hacer una temporada discretita [15 goles oasi], y seguramente mucho de su potencial sea a base de balones colgados a partir del minuto 80.



Esta temporada con el Mundial en medio va a ser muy rara... Es posible que un equipo domine el inicio de la temporada y luego se hunda... Así que el unocerismo en el último minuto puede dar la Liga... Creo que la apuesta del Barcelona es ir a por todo a por la Liga, y si puede hacer un buen papel en Champions, mejor...


----------



## Silluzollope (17 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Respecto a Xavi, insisto que no le he visto nada que le haga indiscutible para entrenar un top 4 de La liga. He visto más cosas a Lopetegui o a Emery, mientras que Xavi por ahora parece un alumno aplicadito pero sin talento creativo. Un entrenador cuya metodología me encanta es Pochettino, y creo que al barsa le vendría bien alguien así, o a lo Mourinho, pero dándoles plenos poderes. En un vestuario donde Piqué, Busquets y Alba todavía imponen su ley necesitas un plot twist bien pensado. De veras creo que la temporada 2022-2023 hubiese sido la mejor para un regreso de Guardiola y que demostrase la medida de su talento. Xavi no es The Man.



Guardiola es demasiado listo y ve la hostia del Barça venir, jamás se le ocurriria volver. Además, pese a mucho estilo Barça, ADN y su Puta madre, si tienen que poner el autobús, dar patadas y perder tiempo al más puro estilo Simeone, lo hace. Que se lo digan al atleti.
Xavi no. Es un taliban, un paleto con ínfulas que se cree realmente lo del cruyffismo y la posesion y que no cambia el estilo aunque juegue con 11 troncos. Le veo más cerca de Paco Jemez que de Guardiola.


----------



## Gorrión (17 Jul 2022)

El Barça va tener un equipazo, estoy deseando que empiece la temporada y ver hasta donde llegan.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Jul 2022)

Casi no llego al mensaje 200 para pillar sitio


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jul 2022)

Y mientras tanto totenham y sevilla se lian a hostias en un amistoso


----------



## vurvujo (17 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Pero es que además un movimiento tan arriesgado sólo lo puedes hacer si tienes a un entrenador realmente top. Si por ejemplo guardiola volviese a BCN, tendría sentido que el club hipotecase hasta las bragas como apuesta por un proyecto con mucho potencial... pero con todo el respeto a los barcelonistas, Xavi aún tiene todo por demostrar, hasta ahora lo mejor que ha mostrado es tikitaka viejuno muy inferior al esquema de Luis Enrique, por ejemplo, o de Valverde, que sí parecía que aspiraban a modernizar el cruiffismo. Pero Xavi ha demostrado como mucho ser correctito en su canon, sin nada nuevo que aportar y con una actitud en general bastante ceniza y tristona.
> 
> Conste que al barsa el anyo pasado lo veía como un equipo muy por debajo de su potencial, pues creo que Pedri, Ansu, Gavi o Araújo tienen una pintaza espectacular. Pero estos nuevos fichajes no parecen tener mucho sentido más allá de vender camisetas y portadas. No sé, yo si fuese el barsa no ficharía a Lewandowski en 2022. Es un tipo al que tienes que educar en la metodología del club y al que le puedes sacar como mucho 3 anyos de fútbol top, cuando por el mismo dinero te la podrías jugar con alguna promesa de Latam con vista a la próxima década. Lo que está claro es que si Laporta se la pega quedará como un Bartomeu 2.0 y el destino del club sea probablemente saldarse a dinero extranjero.



Buen detalle, que pocos han reparado.

Existe una creencia mágica en Narnia que sigues un estilo y eso te garantiza el éxito. Tiene demasiadas fallas que no quieren aceptar, pero las más importantes son que para practicar de manera efectiva dicho estilo necesitas un tipo de jugadores de una calidad que casi nunca se tienen, que te pueden calar el estilo de manera más fácil si eres rígido con él y por tanto te vuelves sumamente vulnerable y si fuera EL estilo muchos lo copiarían y con que tengan mejores jugadores que tú pues te ganan.

De Xavi sabemos poco y no parece que vaya a ser una maravilla de entrenador. Tiene esta temporada para ver qué clase de técnico es.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Veremos cómo se adapta Lewandowski. En principio podemos decir que es un jugador maduro, pero también Benzema lo es, así que no deberíamos dudar de su potencial longevidad como cracks.... y mi tesis es que a esas edades puedes ser un enorme jugador, siempre y cuando no cambies de club. Quiero decir> Karim no sería ni la mitad de lo que es si jugase en cualquier otro equipo, el que sea, el City o el PSG o el Liverpool o el que quieras, porque una de las claves de su longevidad es seguir muchos anyos en el mismo club. A partir de los 32, un traspaso no suele funcionar bien, no funcionó en realidad CR ni Ibra ni otros que propongas. Quieras que no, cambiar de club es un shock que a ciertas edades se hace cuesta arriba, al menos a tenor de mi experiencia tras 30 anyos viendo fútbol. Es cierto que los jugadores cada vez duran más, pero no se me ocurren pocos casos de éxito de un traspaso pasados los 32-33.



VAn Nilsterroy no dio mal resultado para Madrid, pero claro, uno año, dos, es temporal, que bueno, es lo que le queda al Polaco, si le fichan en 4 años en verdad contarán con dos, tema para el pago, que no pueden de golpe. Para mi están rematando la faena de Barto, en unos años llegarán inversores y será un club SA, nada de socios ni nada por el estilo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Le pregunto a un amigo catalufo si no es mucha pasta 70 kilos por el desconocido Rafiña estando arruinados y me dice que es un crack y los vale.
> 
> Gastan como si pagara siempre España. No tienen puta vergüenza.
> 
> Ves las estadísticas de Rafiña y te partes. Un crack dice...




No pasa nada. Al farsa se le permite hacer de todo. Son intocables.

Ya lo eran con Franco


----------



## vurvujo (17 Jul 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> VAn Nilsterroy no dio mal resultado para Madrid, pero claro, uno año, dos, es temporal, que bueno, es lo que le queda al Polaco, si le fichan en 4 años en verdad contarán con dos, tema para el pago, que no pueden de golpe. *Para mi están rematando la faena de Barto, en unos años llegarán inversores y será un club SA, nada de socios ni nada por el estilo.*



Es la única explicación que yo encuentro razonable. Esta gente se está robando el club haciéndolo explotar desde adentro para que les sea barato adquirirlo.
La marca es muy potente, vale varios miles de millones de euros (Floren dijo que 4-6 mil millones). Una marca que genera 500 millones de ingreso solo por nombre y que si hacen bien las cosas ingresan 700-800 es un negocio muy goloso como para que esté en manos de unos ancianos que les gusta ver fútbol.


----------



## Bifaz23 (17 Jul 2022)

Nada de 45 kilos + 5 en variables. El polaco les ha salido por 70.

Trampeando los números de cara la galería para no perder sus costumbres.

Pillando sirio.


----------



## naburiano (17 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Anda que Lewan, acabando su carrera en el Farca... En fin, Benzy siempre fue mejor.
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué se pira Lewan del Bayern siendo una leyenda allí?. ¿Sólo por pasta?. El tipo se ve muy centrado como para tomar decisiones sólo por eso.



Por lo visto siempre ha querido jugar en la liga española, de hecho, quería jugar en el Real Madrid.


----------



## naburiano (17 Jul 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> N O
> te recuerdo la super cagada del 0-4 contra el farsa en el bernabeu
> (aunque para mi en ese partido ahi hubo algun tipo de amaño acuerdo ... entre los clubs y quizas la liga misma)
> pero en cualquier caso trae muy mal recuerdo
> ...



En el 3-5-2, en la práctica, se defiende con 5, los carrileros, en bloque bajo, defienden como laterales.


----------



## The Replicant (17 Jul 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Nada de 45 kilos + 5 en variables. El polaco les ha salido por 70.
> 
> Trampeando los números de cara la galería para no perder sus costumbres.
> 
> Pillando sirio.



joder el Pini Zahavi este se ha comido una palanca entera

valors

taluecs


----------



## NRW_Observer (17 Jul 2022)

Pillo sitio. 

Creo que nos falta sólo alguien arriba para completar la plantilla. A ver si se va Ausencio y se estiran.

Hala Madrid!


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Jul 2022)

De intentar colar mamadús en el femenino, no piensa hablar nadie?

Barbra Banda dice que se llama el maromo









Barbra Banda reforzará el ataque del Real Madrid


Barbra Banda será jugadora del Real Madrid a partir del 1 de julio. La futbolistas zambiana, de 22 años, llegará procedente del Shanghai Shengli chino al que se fue tras militar en




www.marca.com


----------



## Edu.R (17 Jul 2022)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, el Bayern ha jugado con los 2 ultimos entrenadores con presion muy elevada y Lewa no ha desentonado; Xavi quiere implantar algo asi en el BCN; veremos como le sale la apuesta; con Griezmann me equivoque, creia que el BCN aspiraria a todo y el equipo se termino de hundir. Y ahora en serio, Lewa no es un jugador de 15 goles para la liga ESP jugando en el BCN; aunque lo dicho, como han dicho por ahi arriba, estos jugadores mayores pueden sufrir, si cambian de club (vease incluso el caso Messi o Ronaldo)



Yo sigo la Bundesliga y esto es un coto privado del Bayern, donde los equipos "asumen" su rol inferior y "aceptan" el abuso. El Bayern es muy buen equipo, nadie lo duda, pero sus abusos en Alemania (consentidos por los demás) luego no cuajan en Europa.

Pensad que el Bayern lleva 25-30 años haciendo lo que quiere en Alemania, y ha ganado solo 3 Champions y muy separadas en el tiempo (2001, 2013 y 2020). Los españoles les hemos dado por el Arsch (Culo) muchas veces, el último el Villarreal.

Lewandoski va a meter sus goles, pero no va a meter 30-35. Parece un fichaje muy muy top, y me parece idéntico a lo de Cristiano con la Juventus,y ya veremos si llega.

Es más, lo de Lewandoski ha sido por despecho. El tio "se enteró" que el Bayern estaba buscando "competencia" arriba y dijo "oh, traidores, no me lo merezco, pues ahora me voy,". Tengo una compañera polaca y me ha contado muchas cosas de Lewa y su "divismo", y esta es una más.

Y lo que os digo, en Alemania los equipos no defienden tan bien como en España, no hay más que ver el número de goles que se marcan en ambas Ligas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Jul 2022)

el united se gasta 65 millons en un medio centro que no conozco ni oi hablar nunca...


----------



## Scardanelli (17 Jul 2022)

Lo que está haciendo el Barcelona es una puta locura. Creo que solo se explica sobre la base de que asumen que van a la SAD de cabeza. Han montado un equipo para competir la Liga (no la Champions, ni de broma les da...) vendiendo patrimonio a plazos.

Pero lo del Madrid de no fichar atacantes no deja de ser la misma locura. Nos podemos hacer todas las pajas que queramos sobre la reconversión de Hazard a falso 9 y la inmortalidad de Benzema, pero la realidad es que hay un déficit muy importante arriba en comparación con cualquier plantilla top de Europa.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Jul 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Lo que está haciendo el Barcelona es una puta locura. Creo que solo se explica sobre la base de que asumen que van a la SAD de cabeza. Han montado un equipo para competir la Liga (no la Champions, ni de broma les da...) vendiendo patrimonio a plazos.



Pero si miras el balance del Barça ves:
Que como no quiere dejar el club ni el tato, y encima ni gratis (el inmovilizado inmaterial vale cero)
El campo en las condiciones que está no vale 200 millones y después de gastarse 1500 millones en el espai barça no valdrá eso ni de coña
Que el circulante será cada vez menor cada palanca

Que el patrimonio neto de 500 millones en negativo se puede triplicar si se sigue vendiendo las fuentes de ingresos

Que hay mucho politiqueo y mucha inversión para aparentar, pero yo si fuera un fondo o inversor con pasta ilimitada, no compraba el barça, a día de hoy, ni a precio simbólico de un euro (y de aquí un par de años, si la línea económica es la misma, es que exigiría incluso que me pagaran 10 cifras por quedármelo)


----------



## kdjdw (17 Jul 2022)

A ver si Florentino es capaz de hacer que la plantilla del Madrid luche por la liga o nos vuelven a estafar y estamos fuera en octubre como suele ser lo habitual. 

La liga es un trofeo menor que no nos importa nada, salvo que la gane el Barsa y se acerque en títulos. Si la gana el Atleti o el Valencia hasta nos alegramos por ellos.

Pero la Champions son solo 13 partidos y no empieza hasta marzo, son 7 meses de aburrimiento viendo una liga que no nos interesa como trofeo, que está totalmente manipulada y corrompida por los vascos y catalanes contra España y el Madrid, y que los jugadores están a años luz de jugar al nivel que juegan en Champions porque no les interesa, para ellos es un dolor de huevos.

Igual el Madrid tiene que plantearse que la liga la jueguen los jóvenes motivados y la Champions los buenos o yo qué sé, tener dos equipos, pero tirar la liga cada año en octubre te deja 7 meses de aburrimiento que no quieres pagar el canal de fútbol.


----------



## kdjdw (17 Jul 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero si miras el balance del Barça ves:
> Que como no quiere dejar el club ni el tato, y encima ni gratis (el inmovilizado inmaterial vale cero)
> El campo en las condiciones que está no vale 200 millones y después de gastarse 1500 millones en el espai barça no valdrá eso ni de coña
> Que el circulante será cada vez menor cada palanca
> ...



Como sabes tanto de contabilidad, ¿qué crees que va a pasar con el Barsa entonces? ¿Aguantarán y remontarán y volverán a ser ricos sin límites o ves que acaban en manos del jeque de Bahrein?


----------



## Mecanosfera (17 Jul 2022)

Intuyo que el Madrid está esperando a ver si explota alguien interesante en el mundial, sobre todo de Latam, que es una cantera muy interesante, barata y que te trae mucho público latino (recuerdo el brutal crecimiendo del madridismo en Latam con el fichaje de James). El mercado europeo está saturado, enloquecido y burbujeado, y a los que son realmente top no los sacas de sus equipos más que pagando barbaridades.
Me parece bien que si no se ve un fichaje muy muy claro, no se fiche. No comprar a lo loco. Yo a veces necesito unos pantalones pero voy a la tienda y no encuentro ninguno bueno bonito y barato, y me vuelvo a casa tranquilamente sin comprar, y voy tirando con los pantalones que tengo hasta que vengan las rebajas o una nueva colección. Lo del Mundial es un poco así, siempre despunta alguien nuevo y si eres el primero en sacar la cartera te puede salir rentable esperar.


----------



## keko (17 Jul 2022)

La gestión del Real Madrid y la del Barça es como comparar a Dios con un gitano. Los catalufos van de cabeza a convertirse en S A, les van a robar el club a los socios y estos van a aplaudir a 2 manos. Se van a pulir 200 kilos en fichajes para nada. Y el Madrid lo esta haciendo bien este verano, ha fichado lo que necesitaba y como bien dice algun compañero, si algun delantero despunta en el mundial a la buchaca. Este año cae de nuevo la liga, y la champions habra que ver. Un Madrid rocoso y peleon es candidato a todo. Hala Madrid!!!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Jul 2022)

keko dijo:


> , si algun delantero despunta en el mundial a la buchaca.



Jamás, jamás, jamás fichar lo que despunta inesperadamente en un Mundial (o en una Eurocopa). Por cada jugador revelación que resulta que sí que es bueno (por ejemplo, Ronaldinho), hay 30 que parecen entre algo e infinitamente mejor de lo que son: Arshavin, Zhirkov, Maguire, James, Kleberson, Cannavaro, Asamoah, el senegalés aquel que violó analmente a la Francia de ZZ y fichó por el Liverpool...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Como sabes tanto de contabilidad, ¿qué crees que va a pasar con el Barsa entonces? ¿Aguantarán y remontarán y volverán a ser ricos sin límites o ves que acaban en manos del jeque de Bahrein?



Es que si miras las cuentas o hay pelotazo público o no hay salvación

Muy gilipollas o muy egocéntrico tiene que ser el jeque que compre el Barça de aquí dos años 

Porque comprar un club con 2000 millones de patrimonio negativo con los ingresos hipotecados por 25 años, eso no hay gestor que lo levante

Y claro, a los jew no les va interesar quedarse con un pufo de 2k si ya tienen los ingresos.

Así que, lo único que queda, es que los sociatas ganen el ayuntamiento y la Generalitat, Antonio aguante en el gobierno, y la fef pague las reformas del campo de cara al mundial 2030, o eso, o ganar una champions (en el campo y en los despachos) y con el socio eufórico porque hemos vuelto, meterle una estocada en forma de derrama (pero claro a ver qué socio va a poder hacer frente a una derrama de 20k, tal como está la economía y encima, sin asiento asegurado por estar jugando en Montjuic)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jul 2022)

Benzema en cuanto que le den el balón de oro se va a poner a estrellar coches y a irse de frutas como es habitual en el. 


La prensa celebrando que hazard no llega obeso en pretemporada....joder, y al galés le daban por todos los lados.

Repasemos los logros del senos belga:

Ser obeso, no solo en pretemporada si no además durante la temporada en un club de élite.

Cobrar 19 limpios al año.

Operarse para ir al mundial perdiéndose el tramo más importante de su equipo en la temporada.


Decir en la celebración de la champions, borracho y cerveza en mano que iba a volver para ser el mejor......


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jul 2022)

Por cierto esta noche terminan el plazo de la década de los 2000, mañana empezamos con los 80, si no as votado date prisa y vota joder!!!!







Miss ROCIADAS años 2000!!!!, Segunda Eliminatoria, vota!!! Exclusivas OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!


Tras la eliminatoria de los años 90, seguimos con la eliminatoria de los años 2000. Recordemos que se ya están clasificadas para octavos del torneo: 1-Jennifer conelly. 2-Jenifer LOVE hewitt. 3- Denisse richards como mejor tercera. Y va a la repesca Cristina aguilera. Aquí tenéis el enlace...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jul 2022)

Joder..

Lewan 50 

El rapaz 70 

Kounde 80 

El portugues del City 80.


El año que viene sociedad anónima.


----------



## VYP de Álava (17 Jul 2022)

Hablando de cifras no me fiaría nada de Alfredo Martínez, cuñado por excelencia


----------



## mixbuby (17 Jul 2022)

11 negros vestidos de.blanco

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El chepa (17 Jul 2022)

Creo que para la próxima temporada las comisiones de los agentes fifa (de la que pillan también los directivos y aquellos a los que deben favores) se van a limitar a un máximo del 10% del traspaso.

De ser cierto eso de 20 millones de comisión por un traspaso de 45 es porque de ahí va a mamar hasta el reparte las almohadillas en el Spotify.


----------



## _Suso_ (17 Jul 2022)

Yo alucino con que los barcelonistas estén contentos con esto, fichar a un tío de 34 tacos por cuatro temporadas por un pastón?

Que bueno es un rato, eso sí, pero no es lo mismo mantener a alguien de esa edad en la plantilla plan Modric, Benzema, mientras sigan rindiendo y sólo te cuesten el sueldo que pagar esa barbaridad por alguien de esa edad y al que sólo le quedaba un año de contrato, es una locura de operación.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## ccc (17 Jul 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Es que si miras las cuentas o hay pelotazo público o no hay salvación
> 
> Muy gilipollas o muy egocéntrico tiene que ser el jeque que compre el Barça de aquí dos años
> 
> ...



Para nada, el BCN vale mucho mas que 2000M y el madrid esta en otra dimension. Con otras palabras, si un magnate paga 5000M€ por una mierda como el Chelsea, imaginate lo que van a hacer por un equipo historico como el BCN.

Pon al madrid en el mercado y que puedes sacar? En mi opinion, un jeque te puede pagar 20.000M€ tranquilamente: Equipo con 14 copas de europa (el segundo tiene 7), con transcendencia mundial, estructura social y economica perfectas, estadio nuevo, instalaciones deportivas de las mejores del planeta,....

1500M€ de deuda a Largo plazo para el madrid o para el BCN no significan nada; el problema del BCN es que su deuda a corto plazo era desproporcionada, que tenia la masa salarial disparada, que los dirigentes eran unos populistas, que la prensa le callaba todas las tropelias economicas y con el covid todo estallo por los aires.

El BCN podia activar su primera palanca financiera (negociando una posible recompra en un futuro cercano) y con ello podia sanear el club en 3 anyos:

- Pagar todos los pufos que tiene abiertos: Deuda a Messi, a Pique y en general a todos los jugadores que tienen pagos pendientes (diferidos).
- Apostar por los jovenes: Pedri, Fatih, Araujo,....
- Tener Una politica coherente; como estara ahora p.ej. Araujo, Fatih y Pedri con sus renovaciones? Ellos negociaron a la baja y todo para que? Para que el BCN le pague esta pasta a Lewa; por eso ahora tienen problemas con De Jong, porque el se va, pero (1) quiere que le paguen pagos diferidos pendientes y (2) porque si se va al manchester se va ganando mas pasta.
- Tienen seguramente la masa social mas idiota del planeta tierra: Que si valores, que si manera de jugar,...Da igual lo que hagan, siempre cambian los terminos para quedar como los mejores; les podian contar que ahora el objetivo real es ganar con canteranos de la masia y si el madrid gana mas champions, eso da igual, lo mas importante es ganar con canteranos como "Pedri".

Es mas, creo que lo que esta haciendo Laporta BCN tiene menos sentido que Bartomeu, y aunque le salga todo mal, en 3 anyos estan activando sus nuevas palancas financieras (y de esas si que me espero que sean las ultimas antes de hacer una formula al estilo Bayern con Adidas como socio estrategico).


----------



## Edu.R (17 Jul 2022)

El Bayern le ha sacado a Lewa sus mejores años y ahora les dan una cantidad gostosa por él. Es una buena operación a todas luces.

El Bayern y el Real Madrid a nivel de gestión se parecen mucho, aunque aquí en Alemania la competencia sea nimia y "pactada" y la presión es algo menor, pero el Bayern no hace locuras. Conoce sus límites económicos y no se sale de ahi.

La diferencia con Narnia es evidente.


----------



## vurvujo (17 Jul 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Nada de 45 kilos + 5 en variables. El polaco les ha salido por 70.
> 
> Trampeando los números de cara la galería para no perder sus costumbres.
> 
> Pillando sirio.



Y Lothar Matthäus dice que el farsa le va a pagar el doble de lo que le ofrecía el Gayern con la extensión hasta 2024.









“Ahora entiendo a Lewandowski al ver que firmó cuatro años”


Lothar Matthäus, valoró el fichaje del polaco por el Barça y se sorprendió al enterarse de la duración del contrato. “Ganará más o menos el doble".




as.com





En teoría estaba ganando 12 limpios e imagino que le estaban ofreciendo una extensión a la baja de unos 9 lo que sería un 12+9=21.

Supuestamente el farsa le ofreció un 4x9=36, imagino que más una prima de fichaje para acerarse al doble. O uno de usos típicos y exitosos 9+10+11+12=42


----------



## vurvujo (17 Jul 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> De intentar colar mamadús en el femenino, no piensa hablar nadie?
> 
> Barbra Banda dice que se llama el maromo
> 
> ...



¿A alguien le importa?

La única atención que me daría el fútbol femenino es que las tías estén buenas porque por entretenimiento deportivo nadie lo vería.

Y para ver tías buenas tienes miles de deportes más.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

Si es verdad que en Abril le iban a ofrecer la carta de libertad, es para descojonarse.

45+5+20 brutos al año durante 4 años+10 de comisión.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Jul 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Y claro, a los jew no les va interesar quedarse con un pufo de 2k si ya tienen los ingresos.



Si el FCB desaparece no tendrán los ingresos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Si el FCB desaparece no tendrán los ingresos.



Ya reclamarán sus abogados el lucro cesante, o te crees que si el leeds ya ha puesto una cláusula de penalización, estos no lo habrán dejado todo bien atado


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Jul 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ya reclamarán sus abogados el lucro cesante



Pfff, lo dudo en caso de apocalipsis total. Una quiebra es una quiebra. Hay precedentes de siglos.

La única salvaguardia para los juden sería una cláusula de compra preferente del club.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Pfff, lo dudo en caso de apocalipsis total. Una quiebra es una quiebra. Hay precedentes de siglos.
> 
> La única salvaguardia para los juden sería una cláusula de compra preferente del club.



O de las plusvalías futuras del terreno

Porque es lo único tangible que tiene el club

Así que quien se quedase los terrenos del espai, la masia, can rigalt y el johan. Debería compensar cada año a los jew con parte de los ingresos de explotación, construcción o venta


----------



## vurvujo (17 Jul 2022)

mixbuby dijo:


> 11 negros vestidos de.blanco
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk



Tan temibles como unos hombre blancos vestidos de negro.


----------



## Cicciolino (17 Jul 2022)

Muere un mojón en la mojonera: Fallece un chaval de 17 años al cabecear un balón en una pachanga

@Obiwanchernobil, emite dictamen, plis.


----------



## vurvujo (17 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



La temporada pasada no estábamos entre el top10, por detrás de Farsa o Benfica.
Al menos este años parece más realista, somo el candidato 5-6.


----------



## vurvujo (17 Jul 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> O de las plusvalías futuras del terreno
> 
> Porque es lo único tangible que tiene el club
> 
> Así que quien se quedase los terrenos del espai, la masia, can rigalt y el johan. Debería compensar cada año a los jew con parte de los ingresos de explotación, construcción o venta



El mayor valor de farsa es intangible, es su valor de marca.

Si quiebran, refundan el club, ponen a 11 canteranos y tienes decenas de millones de espectadores cada fin de semana viendo sus partidos. Compran 2 buenos jugadores por año y en un parpadeo están otra vez luchando por la liga.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Jul 2022)

Ojito con las refundaciones porque hasta ahora sólo se han dado con clubes cuyo valor de marca y de derechos de imagen era nulo, digamos el Almería.

Los derechos de imagen del actual FCB si éste quiebra acabarán perteneciendo a uno de sus acreedores. Veremos si el fondo propietario de la camiseta azulgrana permitirá fácilmente que haya un equipo llamado Barcelona que venda camisetas parecidas.

Aparte de que si el FCB quiebra, con la enormidad de pagos diferidos que tiene, mucha gente se va a cabrear. Fondos no, jugadores, entrenadores: gente.


----------



## El chepa (17 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ojito con las refundaciones porque hasta ahora sólo se han dado con clubes cuyo valor de marca y de derechos de imagen era nulo, digamos el Almería.
> 
> Los derechos de imagen del actual FCB si éste quiebra acabarán perteneciendo a uno de sus acreedores. Veremos si el fondo propietario de la camiseta azulgrana permitirá fácilmente que haya un equipo llamado Barcelona que venda camisetas parecidas.
> 
> Aparte de que si el FCB quiebra, con la enormidad de pagos diferidos que tiene, mucha gente se va a cabrear. Fondos no, jugadores, entrenadores: gente.



Y ojo, que con la ley de hace unos años no es tan fácil eso de refundarse a lo Burgos o Almería:

_«III.- Las deudas contraídas, y vencidas a que hace méritos el artículo 192 del presente ordenamiento. Cuando un club desaparezca o deje de competir sin liquidar las deudas antedichas, la obligación en el pago recaerá sobre el club de nueva creación que con independencia de su denominación, comparta alguna de las siguientes circunstancias con el club desaparecido o que haya dejado de competir:

– Que dispute partidos en el mismo campo o terreno de juego, incluso en el supuesto de que variara su denominación.

– Que disponga del mismo domicilio social.

– Que alguno de los fundadores o directivos del nuevo club, lo fuera del club desaparecido.

– Que el club de nueva creación y el desaparecido tengan la misma estructura deportiva de base.

– Que utilice una equipación de juego igual o similar.

– Que utilice un escudo similar.

– En general, cualquier indicio que induzca a la confusión entre ambos clubes y cuando exista similitud o identidad objetiva y subjetiva entre ambos clubes._


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (17 Jul 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pues tengo mis dudas: como bien has dicho antes, tienes en esa posicion a Rodrygo y a Valverde; por otra parte, no hay que olvidar, que para tapar agujeros esta Lucas Vazquez e incluso y si mi apuras, el madrid puede jugar con defensa de 3 (p.ej. Rüdiger, Militao y Alaba) y jugar sin extremo propiamente dicho y poner ahi a Carvajal u Odriozola si este termina quedandose.
> 
> El madrid ha dicho que la plantilla esta cerrada; eso lo hemos oido varias temporadas y asi ha sido. El Madrid solo fichara si se le pone a tiro jugadores interesantes, no los va a buscar. El problema lo tiene con jugadores que se quieren quedar y con los que Ancelotti no cuenta:
> 
> ...



De rollo nada, da gusto leer tochos así.

Saludos


----------



## kdjdw (17 Jul 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Es que si miras las cuentas o hay pelotazo público o no hay salvación
> 
> Muy gilipollas o muy egocéntrico tiene que ser el jeque que compre el Barça de aquí dos años
> 
> ...



O sea que pagará España y lo saben?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (17 Jul 2022)

Por dinero y si el equipo queda bien balanceado yo lo vendería seguro para tener cash sano para cuando salga una buena oportunidad, pero yo soy del Español, y vendería al que corta el séspet si hiciera falta.


----------



## Th89 (17 Jul 2022)

Al Farsa no le dejan caer ni de coña, este verano han inventado las palancas, el próximo si hace falta se sacan otra argucia nueva y así _ad aeternum_.

Luego ya podemos entrar en lo lamentable que es vivir al día cuando van de súper cleb con el estil y los valors


----------



## ccc (17 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Por dinero y si el equipo queda bien balanceado yo lo vendería seguro para tener cash sano para cuando salga una buena oportunidad, pero yo soy del Español, y vendería al que corta el séspet si hiciera falta.



Los de arriba piensan igual: se quieren deshacer de el, porque confian en Alaba, el chaval del rayo les encanta y era de la cantera y ademas esta el Miguel Gutierrez que es la joya de los chavales. Sin embargo, el detonante habria sido que el jugador se acerco a los despachos para pedir una augmento de su ficha y al club no le gusto.

Yo, personalmente me lo quedaria y cederia al miguel gutierrez; pero el problema es de Ancelotti y su gestion del vestuario.

A Alaba por cierto lo hemos visto el 95% de las veces de defensa central; cuando el tio es valido para jugar en el medio y en el lateral (esta por ver si aguanta las subidas y bajadas con sus 30 tacos).

Lo dicho cientos de veces, nos hemos reforzado bien, pero ahora el italiano tiene que repartir minutos y ya sabemos que por el, estarian jugando los de siempre hasta el minuto 85. Por otra parte, es una lastima que la rata de Mbappe se quedara en el PSG, pues seriamos favoritos a todos los titulos. Pero bueno, si ganamos la liga y no hacemos el ridiculo en champions, el anyo seria buenisimo.


----------



## kdjdw (17 Jul 2022)

El problema de Mendy es que pide mucho dinero y no se considera que sea un gran lateral izquierdo ni remotamente porque no lo es. Defiende bien, es rápido, pero es nulo en ataque. Hasta Theo es mejor y ha triunfado totalmente en el Milán.

Se quedará si se conforma con menos, no le van a dar un pastizal porque no lo vale. Es un buen 3 pero hasta Coentrao era muchísimo mejor atacando y defendía igual de bien. Fue el mejor 3 del Mundial de Sudáfrica. Y fue maltratado y echado. Mendy tiene suerte de que no hay un gran 3 en el mercado. Tras 25 años con Roberto y Marcelo es una puta mierda Mendy.


----------



## kdjdw (17 Jul 2022)

*Alaba no va a jugar nunca más de 3.

Pero nunca, lo mismo que Bale.


----------



## kdjdw (17 Jul 2022)

En eso está el Madrid. Que si les dan 70 se va, pero no se los da nadie.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Jul 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Bayern le ha sacado a Lewa sus mejores años y ahora les dan una cantidad gostosa por él. Es una buena operación a todas luces.
> 
> El Bayern y el Real Madrid a nivel de gestión se parecen mucho, aunque aquí en Alemania la competencia sea nimia y "pactada" y la presión es algo menor, pero el Bayern no hace locuras. Conoce sus límites económicos y no se sale de ahi.
> 
> La diferencia con Narnia es evidente.



Lo ficha gratis, le ha sus 8 mejores años y lo vende por 45 millones más lo que pillen los amigazos comisionistas de la otra parte.

Es una pedazo operación.

A ver si fichan a De Ligt para compensar.


----------



## kdjdw (17 Jul 2022)

Ya te he dicho que el Madrid quiere que siga pero lleva desde que llegó pidiendo más dinero y le han dicho que lo toma o lo deja. 

Vuestro argumento de que solo ha perdido 10 partidos es penoso. Parece que no tengáis ojos. No tiene nivel suficiente como Lucas o Rodrygo pero de momento es lo que hay. No es indiscutible ni remotamente. Lo mismo pasó con Özil, Di Maria o Higuaín no tenían nivel para el Madrid pero la que liaron los piperos por venderlos.


----------



## Fiodor (17 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Pfff, lo dudo en caso de apocalipsis total. Una quiebra es una quiebra. Hay precedentes de siglos.
> 
> La única salvaguardia para los juden sería una cláusula de compra preferente del club.



En caso extremo, acabarán convirtiéndose en Sociedad Anónima Deportiva, y los socios tendrán que tragar...


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Es la única explicación que yo encuentro razonable. Esta gente se está robando el club haciéndolo explotar desde adentro para que les sea barato adquirirlo.
> La marca es muy potente, vale varios miles de millones de euros (Floren dijo que 4-6 mil millones). Una marca que genera 500 millones de ingreso solo por nombre y que si hacen bien las cosas ingresan 700-800 es un negocio muy goloso como para que esté en manos de unos ancianos que les gusta ver fútbol.



Lo malo , es que con la ley ahora mismo para ser SA solo pueden tener fútbol y baloncesto.


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> El mayor valor de farsa es intangible, es su valor de marca.
> 
> Si quiebran, refundan el club, ponen a 11 canteranos y tienes decenas de millones de espectadores cada fin de semana viendo sus partidos. Compran 2 buenos jugadores por año y en un parpadeo están otra vez luchando por la liga.



En cuanto no ganen nada será como el BArcelona de los 80, algunos no tienen memoria de que era el BArcelona antes de Messi y Guardiola, etc.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jul 2022)

Lo más normal que es que en dos años se convierta en SAM sociedad anonima mamadou.


----------



## kicorv (18 Jul 2022)

Varios puntos sobre la situación actual.

Sobre el MADRID:

1. Me dice alguien quién es, por ejemplo, el recambio de Carvajal??? Tito floren no gasta ni para comprar equipaciones.

2. Y el de Benzema? No me bodas que es Mariano. Habéis visto que Jovic ha marcado en 45 minutos en la Fiore más que en sus años en el Madrid?

3. Qué cojones hace Vallejo todavía ahí?

Sobre el BARÇA:

1. Tiene algún sentido lo que dijo Tebas?? El Barça se lo ha pasado por el forro. Lo de la palanca no es ninguna magia, ningún truco. Si no, lo harían todos los clubs.

2. No sé por qué me da a mí que el despilfarro del Barça, de alguna forma u otra, lo pagaremos entre todos los españoles, directa o indirectamente (por Cataluña). Imaginaos qué injusticia: seguidores del Madrid, atlético, Espanyol etc pagando por el despilfarro del Barça. 

3. Independientemente de esto, piensa Tito Floren ganar la liga este año habiéndose reforzado el Barça así y el Madrid habiendo fichado a un central y otro Camavinga (además de haber largado a Marcelo, Bale, Isco, Jovic y 2 más que aún quedan)???


----------



## xilebo (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Jul 2022)

Tengo mucha confianza este año en hazard


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Por dinero y si el equipo queda bien balanceado yo lo vendería seguro para tener cash sano para cuando salga una buena oportunidad, pero yo soy del Español, y vendería al que corta el séspet si hiciera falta.




Lo que tiene que hacer el Madrid este año es jugar con 3-5-2

Y mendy y Dani de laterales avanzados


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Jul 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Varios puntos sobre la situación actual.
> 
> Sobre el MADRID:
> 
> ...




El sustituto de Carvajal está en el filial. No puede estar en el primer equipo porque tiene plaza de extracomunitario.

Cuando se la den a vini, rodry o militao el chaval subirá.

Es muy bueno


----------



## Th89 (18 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Tengo mucha confianza este año en hazard



No te hagas muchas ilusiones, no ha venido en peso y aparente forma por compromiso, sino porque hay un Mundial en noviembre. Luego habrá que verle.

Espero entre 0 y nada de él.


----------



## Mecanosfera (18 Jul 2022)

El debate sobre Mendy no es urgente en absoluto. La banda izquierda ha funcionado de lujo, porque Mendy es un panzer defendiendo y a la hora de subir por esa banda ya tienes a Vini, que se entiende muy bien tanto con él como con Benzema para generar situaciones de contragolpe o de blitzkrieg fulminante.
Ojalá el flanco derecho funcionase tan bien como el izquierdo!!! Incluso cuando Carvajal juega sabrosón, Rodrygo no es capaz de meterse las carreras de Vini y para meter velocidad en la derecha necesitas a Valverde en modo martillo pilón. Deshacerse de Mendy es abrir un melón en el momento equivocado, y complicarse la vida buscando un sustituto de garantías. No es Marcelo atacando ni falta que hace, si analizamos lo que aporta a nivel colectivo me parece un jugador más que válido.


----------



## juantxxxo (18 Jul 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> 2. Y el de Benzema? No me bodas que es Mariano. Habéis visto que Jovic ha marcado en 45 minutos en la Fiore más que en sus años en el Madrid?



La idea es que Hazard haga de Benzema cuando no esté y si no, Rodrygo. El club ha apostado por él después de su rendimiento la pasada temporada.

Lo de Jovic es un enigma. Veremos qué temporada hace en la Fiore para poder valorar.


----------



## xilebo (18 Jul 2022)

*¡Deslumbrados por Hazard!*

Ha trabajado la resistencia física este verano con un preparador personal y ha vuelto en su peso. El dolor en el tobillo ha desaparecido. Sorprende en Valdebebas.


----------



## HDR (18 Jul 2022)

La 14 ha hecho un daño espantoso, los eternos segundones se han vuelto locos 

Y además se está demostrando que sí que había dinero para Messi, Laporta ha ido con todas las ganas de darle la patada jajajajaja, ah pero eso sí, antes de eso dándole abracitos a un maniquí...


En fin. Unos 200 millones se han gastado desde enero, que van a ser más. No venden a nadie. Todo a base de malvender patrimonio. Me parece muy bien. Sociedad Anónima en breves.


----------



## JimTonic (18 Jul 2022)

como el hazard este en forma tenemos equipo para campeonar otro año


----------



## Ritalapollera (18 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis que hace cerca de una semana os traje un mensaje que leí en el hilo de farsa que decía que los del madrid nos autoengañábamos ganando champions mientras lo más importante eran los duelos directos?
> 
> Mirad lo que soltó ahora
> 
> ...



Joder...pero cómo puede ser tan SUBNORMAL?????

Que pida cita para la cuarta dosis 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jul 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Varios puntos sobre la situación actual.
> 
> Sobre el MADRID:
> 
> ...



Sobre el Madrid.


1- Ahorrar es precisamente lo que le ha echo aguantar en una buena posición al club.

2- Jovic ha marcado los goles contra un equipo NO profesional, es un equipo donde se promocionan jugadores sin contrato para conseguir contratos profesionales.


3- Ganar copas de europa.



Sobre el Barcelona.

1- Se sobre endeuda, si sale bien conseguirá más contratos si no tendrán que vender el club.


2- El despilfarro de Barcelona, Madrid, Atlético, Valencia entre otros siempre lo hemos pagado los españoles. 


3- El Madrid es favorito para ganar la liga, los que dices que se han ido no han jugado en todo el año y los dos que vienen son refuerzos importantes en posiciones que se necesitaban.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Nada de 45 kilos + 5 en variables. El polaco les ha salido por 70.
> 
> Trampeando los números de cara la galería para no perder sus costumbres.
> 
> Pillando sirio.



Lo del far$a es de traca. El que venga después de Lapuerta va a flipar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sobre el Madrid.
> 
> 
> 1- Ahorrar es precisamente lo que le ha echo aguantar en una buena posición al club.
> ...



Deja de trolear joder. Fuera culers qatarlanes de este hilo.


----------



## xilebo (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

Alguien decía ayer que el gustaría escuchar al Cholo decir que esta liga está muy preparada para el far$a, porque sinó no se entiende todo lo que le están dejando hacer.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Jul 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Varios puntos sobre la situación actual.
> 
> Sobre el MADRID:
> 
> ...



Los sustitutos son Lucas Vázquez y Mayoral, que son unos suplentes decentes. Podríamos tener a Cafu y Van Basten resucitados para jugar 1 de cada 5 partidos, pero entonces estaríamos dando palancazos por ahí.


----------



## George A (18 Jul 2022)

Mendy es un valor de plantilla, pero entre nosotros, es un tuercebotas y el madridismo tiene un paladar para los laterales por mucho que repitan la mentira de que el Madrid no tiene estilo. Mendy no cumple el canon de lateral del Real Madrid y todo el mundo lo sabe.

Cierto es que no hace falta abrir ese melón porque tiene un virtud defensiva premium pero en según qué contextos no es tan imprescindible como años anteriores.

Si pones un centro del campo tipo Caraminga-Valverde, no nombro a Chumino porque aún no se ha visto su horma, Mendy pierde peso pues ya no es tan necesario un corrector que apague los fuegos de un centro del campo de babosas como Casemiro-Kroos. Es más, con una pareja de centrales como Toño Rudi y Militao y con jugadores hipervitaminados en el centro del campo, sería un desperdicio no tener un lateral de esos que saben ser algo más que un Chendo.

Esto es mera teoría por supuesto, pero seamos sinceros, Mendy tiene poco sabor, el Madrid está en plan agenda 2030 con tanto decrecimiento controlado y con tanto negro y eso a la larga lleva a la insatisfacción y a debates que no se van a cerrar nunca.


----------



## George A (18 Jul 2022)

Puede que sí, puede que no. habría que ver el escenario donde el centro del campo y los centrales son autosuficientes y llegan a apagar fuegos que hasta ahora no se podían apagar sin un especialista como Mendy.

El Madrid ha estado años con una estructura donde se podía corregir la alegría de Marcelo. Ahí estaba el Ramos más autosuficiente y si este no llegaba estaban Casemiro, Pepe o Varane. Nacho no tenía a nadie más.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Los sustitutos son Lucas Vázquez y Mayoral, que son unos suplentes decentes. Podríamos tener a Cafu y Van Basten resucitados para jugar 1 de cada 5 partidos, pero entonces estaríamos dando palancazos por ahí.



En el LD tenemos overbooking: Odri, Vini, Carva y Váter. Carva y Váter funcionan y no dan problemas, por lo que habría que vender a Odri y Vini, o cederlos. Y si se lesionara alguno tenemos al polivalente Nacho. Incluso Mendy puede jugar de LD.
En la delantera el suplente debería ser Mayoral, que es un Morata en potencia. Mariano a la puta calle, y llegado el caso tienes a Ause, Rodrigo o Grasard para poder ponerlos ahí.


----------



## Mecanosfera (18 Jul 2022)

Lo de Mendy tuercebotas ... Un tío que ha jugado prácticamente todo, que en Champions ha tenido que ser un dique ante los mejores del mundo, lateral en la mejor banda del Madrid... Pues vaya. El fútbol actual es demasiado exigente como para buscar un nuevo Marcelo, con ese punto anárquico y "mágico" que lo mismo te hace un golazo que una cagada de alevín. Nadie es perfecto, Militao no lo es, Valverde no lo es, Rodrygo no lo es. No sé, no creo que Mendy suponga ninguna insuficiencia para este equipo.


----------



## Andr3ws (18 Jul 2022)

Buenas tardes señoras.

Pues empieza a haber mono de ver al R Madrid. Tengo ganas de ver a Antonio y a Aurelio en acción.
Fijaros lo que os digo, está el mercado muy tranquilo pero creo que el Madrid va a pescar algo más, no sé el que, pero queda algun fichaje por hacer.

PD: ¡Ganas de Mamadus!


----------



## pepitoburbujas (18 Jul 2022)

Holissss,

me sumo al hilo nuevo tb. Os he estado leyendo todo este tiempo, aunque sin participar.

Llevo unos días de relax, donde uno de los mejores momentos del día es leer los comentarios del Sport sobre las andanzas del barcelona, ese querido equipo del noreste de España. 

Nosotros pues nada, a esperar a ver si alguno de los jugadores que no cuentan se van, y poco más. No espero fichaje alguno, salvo que se vayan todos, cosa improbable. El peligro que veo es en la delantera, donde un año más lo fiamos todo a Benzema. Una vez falló la tortuga y por su culpa Halaand, poco había que hacer en este sentido.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Ritalapollera (18 Jul 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


>



Bruuuuuuuuuutal 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## George A (18 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Lo de Mendy tuercebotas ... Un tío que ha jugado prácticamente todo, que en Champions ha tenido que ser un dique ante los mejores del mundo, lateral en la mejor banda del Madrid... Pues vaya. El fútbol actual es demasiado exigente como para buscar un nuevo Marcelo, con ese punto anárquico y "mágico" que lo mismo te hace un golazo que una cagada de alevín. Nadie es perfecto, Militao no lo es, Valverde no lo es, Rodrygo no lo es. No sé, no creo que Mendy suponga ninguna insuficiencia para este equipo.



En lo suyo es de lo mejor, es un especialista defensivo, en campo contrario es del montón bajo. Y se lesiona mucho.

Lo que trato de decir es que el equipo va a tener más sostenes y no va a haber tanta dependencia de su especialidad defensiva, se puede encontrar más crecimiento y potencial con un lateral más versátil. 

No se trata de buscar un Marcelo porque es irrepetible, tampoco se trata de buscar un nuevo genio loco, pero sí de dar más capacidades al equipo. Alaba mismamente.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1127056



joder hasta los contables del madrid ya son negrocs


----------



## Andr3ws (18 Jul 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


>



¿¿Se incluyen lo que le pagan a los representantes/familiares o solo lo que los clubes dicen que les costó el fichaje??


----------



## kicorv (18 Jul 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Buenas tardes señoras.
> 
> Pues empieza a haber mono de ver al R Madrid. Tengo ganas de ver a Antonio y a Aurelio en acción.
> Fijaros lo que os digo, está el mercado muy tranquilo pero creo que el Madrid va a pescar algo más, no sé el que, pero queda algun fichaje por hacer.
> ...



Pues yo te lo digo de otra forma:

Ni aunque lo ganara todo el Madrid pienso verlo. Y mucho menos reforzándose como lo han hecho el Barça, el PSG o el M.City o habiéndose ido ya Isco, Marcelo, Bale, Jovic y los que quedan.

El racaneo de T. Floren ya aburre y toca un poco los huevos. Que no le beneficie en nada el superávit del Madrid y/o inversiones como las del Bernabéu, no se lo cree ni él. Y encima coge y ficha a un temporary-bueno (como lo fueron James o Jovic) por 100M. Por cierto, venga a fichar mediocentros del centro del centro.

En definitiva, Floren acusaba la falta de interés en visionar a su R. Madrid a Netflix y el cambio de interés juvenil. No, perdona, Tito Floren. Como comprenderás no le motivará a mucha gente ver todos los años al abuelo canciller, al croata de 80 años, al Casemiro cuesta abajo, al paquete de Vallejo, a la estafa de Hazard, a Ausencio o al que tardó 10 años en ser bueno (Benzema).

Y es más, aunque quisieran verlos, ya os digo yo que este año no se nos aparece la virgen. Veo un nadaplete asegurado.


----------



## kicorv (18 Jul 2022)

Yo desde que veo el fútbol hace 30 años, hay años en que decido no seguir una competición si veo que mi equipo me va a aburrir y el enemigo va a ganar.

Este año puede ser uno de esos. No pienso seguir la Liga viendo arrastrándose a los veteranos (supervistos) Y YA SIN HAMBRE DE MÁS TÍTULOS del Madrid mientras Lewandowski y Aubameyang, entre otros, se hinchan a meter goles.

Laporta está siendo mucho más listo. No sólo está gastando y trayendo a jugadores gratis o medio gratis, sino que está potenciando la marca del Barcelona. Nooo ejjjj q Lewandowski tiene 34 años jojojojo. Vamos, que no se va a hinchar a meter goles este año otra vez, sabes??

Floren ha tenido tales cagadas puntuales en su paso por el Madrid (como cuando largo a Redondo, CR7 o Ramos o fichó a Kaká o Jovic, entre otros) que si este año, además de no dar espectáculo, no gana nada, por mucho que hayamos ganado este año se le deberían echar encima.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Jul 2022)

Os acordáis de Xabi Alonso VS hacienda de Madrid
..pues hoy han condenado a una inspectora que estado al sahim ese


----------



## Mecanosfera (18 Jul 2022)

La temporada puede estar divertidísima y no me pienso perder ni un partido, ni un titular del Marca ni una línea de este foro. El triunfo del Madrid en champions ha puesto el mundo del fútbol patas arriba y ha puesto en duda muchas inercias y modas de los últimos anyos: los entrenadores alemanes ya no parecen los mejores, la Premier no termina de imponerse como imperio futbolístico intratable, los jugadores negocian de otra manera, el Mundial le da un toque muy marciano e impredecible al calendario... Además tres equipos (PSG, City y Barsa) han llegado a un callejón sin salida que les ha obligado a lanzar órdagos brutales que pueden acabar con ellos. El Madrid en realidad no se juega demasiado si se queda en un nadaplete, pero.... y si el nadaplete es para el PSG tras la lluvia de millones a Mbappe??? y qué pasa con el proyecto Pep si su equipo se queda en blanco tras fichar a Halaand? No digamos ya la catástrofe universal que sería para el nuevo barsa no ganar nada tras lo que están haciendo....

El Madrid no tiene nada que perder pero sí mucho que ganar. Los nervios, miedos y tensiones están en otros vestuarios mucho más exigidos. Y ese tipo de entornos suelen ser propicios para que el Madrid (un equipo de una frialdad y cinismo históricos cuando se enfrenta a equipos "obligados a ganar"), con lo cual vamos a disfrutar como locos. La champions va a ser épica como siempre y la liga ofrece el contrapunto más serio, técnico y táctico, donde siempre hay sorpresas y algunos equipos que son un gustazo de ver.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Jul 2022)

@barullo podias abrir hilo oficial de torneos de verano y amistosos, ahora esta jugando el borussia D. con el Valencia


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Jul 2022)

Lo que no puede ser es que lo que hay en el mercado haya producido en todo el año 3 goles más que Rodrygo y estemos como locos con que hay que ficharlo. Para eso le damos una oportunidad al brasileño. 

Sané es lo único que es claramente mejor y no creo que el Bayern lo venda.

Y de delanteros a lo mejor nos hacía falta un segundo suplente nivel Mayoral, pero eso en todo caso será una operación de última hora tipo Chicharito, o un joven.


----------



## ccc (18 Jul 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


>



Para ser justos habria que publicar los saldos entre entradas y salidas:

Aqui las tablas de 5 anyos y de 10 anyos (hacer scroll hacia abajo): Y si, el madrid esta muy por debajo del BCN; por otra parte, la masa salarial del madrid estaba entre entre 100 y 150M mas baja que la del BCN (y esa diferencia era anual).

LaLiga - Balance de fichajes y comparación de cinco años | Transfermarkt

Nosotros en el 19/20 tb la cagamos con la compra de Hazard y de Jovic. Eso si, a diferencia del BCN no hemos arruinado el club e incluso hemos anyadido titulos.

No os creais tampoco lo que os cuenta la prensa:

1) El madrid tiene deudas, pero son a largo plazo --> No tenemos ningun problema financiero, pero hay deudas (por el estadio y anteriores).
2) El BCN tiene deudas, pero son a CP; en mi opinion tiene un problema de masa salarial respecto a la liga, pero en todo caso, tienen un problema de liquidez, no de solvencia (como asi demustran las "palancas" financieras, que no deja de ser una financiacion creativa para mejorar la liquidez actual).

El Madrid lo ha hecho mejor? Si, porque hemos ganado mas titulos, porque nos hemos ahorrado unos 1000M€ en comparacion al BCN y porque tenemos mejores cimientos que hace 5 anyos ( a diferencia del BCN que se esfuerza en arruinarse su propio futuro a medio/largo plazo)


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Jul 2022)

E


Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, lo de los Óscars yo lo interpreté como una pantomima improvisada (y muy poco creíble) en la que un actor que se hacía pasar por un marido con principios (que no lo es) hacía como que defendía la dignidad en público de su mujer (que no la tiene). El rollo negro mamadú gangsta es mucho más básico que eso. Bang bang bang Nigga Fuck Nigga Bang Bang Bunga Bunga. Esto era todo demasiado impostado.
> 
> Por otra parte la mamadú-manía puede tener cosas buenas. Puede aportar un toque de técnica y calidad africana a nuestro fútbol, al que empieza a faltarle. Vean por ejemplo el penalty que decidió la Copa de Nigeria. Cosas así escasean en nuestro fútbol.



Es un montaje, no? Solo es comparable al penalty de ivan rocha, mulato por cierto (Aunque lo supera con creces).

El futbol del futuro es de los negros y tal....


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El Barcelona es el club más tramposo, corrupto y asqueroso del fútbol europeo. Juegan siempre con las cartas marcadas, se mueven en los despachos como nadie, hacen lo que les sale de los cojones porque saben que tienen carta blanca y que no van a desaparecer nunca. Me dan un asco y un desprecio infinitos...
> 
> ...pero estoy hasta los huevos de comerme un año más con portadas tipo "Hazard está muy fino" y "los compañeros piden que Ceballos se quede". Tampoco creo que hubiera sido una locura poner 50 kilos y traernos a Gnabry, joder, aunque el pánfilo de Asensio no se haya querido ir. No sé, tíos, obviamente no me cambio por el modelo de club del Barça ni de coña...pero creo que la afición se merece un poquito más de Rock and Roll en los fichajes, francamente.
> 
> El Madrid es como ese tío bien peinadito, elegante, con pasta, que lleva 20 años casado con una señora estupenda. El Barça es como ese tío que acaba de salir de la cárcel y que se presenta a la cena de Navidad con una escort brasileña y se la folla en el baño entre rallas de coca a medio consumir y una botella de whisky. No son un modelo para nada en nada...pero, coño, alguna juerga de vez en cuando nos podríamos correr, ¿no?.



El problema es que todo el mundo esta deseando que el repeinadito se despendole para denunciarlo, multarlo, enchironarlo, fusilarlo, quemar su cadaver y de paso acusarle de hacerle un bombo a una gitana al mismo tiempo que a acusarlo de maricon.

Postdata. Nuestra juerga se llamo Hazard. La pasta recibida por el traspaso de CR se fue en esa basura con sobrepeso.


----------



## xilebo (18 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Os acordáis de Xabi Alonso VS hacienda de Madrid
> ..pues hoy han condenado a una inspectora que estado al sahim ese











Condenada una inspectora de Hacienda a pagar 18 millones de euros por estafar a futbolistas


La Audiencia Provincial de Madrid ha condenado a penas de hasta 8 años de cárcel a la trama que estafó más de 6 millones de euros a futbolistas extranjeros




as.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Condenada una inspectora de Hacienda a pagar 18 millones de euros por estafar a futbolistas
> 
> 
> La Audiencia Provincial de Madrid ha condenado a penas de hasta 8 años de cárcel a la trama que estafó más de 6 millones de euros a futbolistas extranjeros
> ...



Debió pelear cr7 en el tribunal y no llegar a ese acuerdo


----------



## tecnsecrt (18 Jul 2022)

¿Por qué no hablas de los sueldazos, de la financiación "para que vengan" (Y de dónde es su procedencia) y de la presión que ejercen a los medios de comunicación?


----------



## juantxxxo (18 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> pero, coño, alguna juerga de vez en cuando nos podríamos correr, ¿no?.



Recuerda la vuelta de Floren: xabi alonso, kaká, Cristiano........ en bcn, las cagaleras eran continuas, con culers histéricos pidiendo aumentar las claúsulas de rescisión de iniesta o messi porque se olían que que se podía repetir lo de figo.


----------



## JimTonic (18 Jul 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Para ser justos habria que publicar los saldos entre entradas y salidas:
> 
> Aqui las tablas de 5 anyos y de 10 anyos (hacer scroll hacia abajo): Y si, el madrid esta muy por debajo del BCN; por otra parte, la masa salarial del madrid estaba entre entre 100 y 150M mas baja que la del BCN (y esa diferencia era anual).
> 
> ...



es que eso no refleja que hemos ahorrado casi 500 millones para poder construir el estadio nuevo


----------



## Mecanosfera (18 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El Madrid es como ese tío bien peinadito, elegante, con pasta, que lleva 20 años casado con una señora estupenda. El Barça es como ese tío que acaba de salir de la cárcel y que se presenta a la cena de Navidad con una escort brasileña y se la folla en el baño entre rallas de coca a medio consumir y una botella de whisky.



Buena metáfora. El tema es que los polvos que echas con alguien con quien llevas 20 años, si hay química, son mucho mejores que los polvos que puedas echar en un baño cutre con un rollo de una noche por mucha droga que haya de por medio.
En esa comparación, el Barsa es una pareja de ninis que vive a golpe de VISA y con sexo rápido mal echado, mientras el Madrid es una pareja de personas de bien, solventes y aparentemente aburridas, que sin embargo seguramente sean tremendamente viciosas en la cama.
Yo he sido muy pobre en determinados momentos de la vida y valoro mucho quien sabe disfrutar la austeridad. Gastar no trae la felicidad, es algo que he aprendido tras vivir un amplio espectro de situaciones financieras diferentes. Si tengo un capricho y dudo entre si comprar o no comprar, mi opción es siempre no comprar, porque el momento adecuado para comprar es cuando no haya duda. Me encanta que Florentino sea un Tío Gilito avaro y agarrado. El dinero cuesta mucho ganarlo. Las juergas, se las regalo a cualquier otro club.


----------



## El amigo (18 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Tengo mucha confianza este año en hazard



Parece ser que ha adelgazado...


----------



## Mecanosfera (18 Jul 2022)

Hazard lo tiene complicado. A veces me pregunto cuál es su problema y creo que tiene que ver con el liderazgo: tiene toda la pinta de ser el perfil de quien necesita a todo el equipo jugando para él. Y eso en el Madrid nunca lo va a tener obviamente. Cuando ha jugado, siempre ha mostrado una especie de duda ansiosa entre actuar como superestrella egoísta o como hombre de equipo. No sabe ser ambas cosas, y seguramente por separado nunca vaya ni a brillar para un balón de oro, ni a funcionar como soldado de infantería a favor del colectivo. Es un perfil incómodo, le pasa como a Isco o en su día a Iago Aspas. Creo que a`Hazard le costaría asumir un rol parecido al que Silva tenía en el City, que es lo más parecido que se me ocurre. No creo que sus problemas sean tanto físicos como de actitud, de saber encajar en una plantilla donde eres uno más.


----------



## Andr3ws (18 Jul 2022)

Kubo ya es de la Real (al 50%)









Kubo ya está en San Sebastián y este martes será nuevo txuriurdin


Take Kubo firmará este martes su nuevo contrato como jugador de la Real Sociedad hasta 2027, después de pasar el necesario reconocimiento médico. El japonés, que aterrizó a última




www.marca.com


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Jul 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Parece ser que ha adelgazado...



Yo creo que simplemente han alejado el zoom de las fotos para que parezca mas delgado...


----------



## VYP de Álava (18 Jul 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Kubo ya es de la Real (al 50%)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kubo es 100% de la Real. El Madrid se queda con el 50% de la plusvalía de una futura venta y tiene derecho de tanteo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El Barça es como ese tío que acaba de salir de la cárcel y que se presenta a la cena de Navidad con una escort brasileña y se la folla en el baño entre rallas de coca a medio consumir y una botella de whisky. No son un modelo para nada en nada...pero, coño, alguna juerga de vez en cuando nos podríamos correr, ¿no?.



Hablando de "escort brasileña", me parece que no te has pasado por el hilo de la Moraleja y el Salmones ese.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Jul 2022)

hecho en falta algún fichaje mas arriba. un gnabry.


----------



## filets (19 Jul 2022)

Kubo es otro jugador que se va del Madrid sin tener una oportunidad
Todo por culpa de que los socios secesionistas del gobierno le exigen que paralice las nacionalizaciones de jugadores del Madrid
Las del Barça se hacen en 3 semanas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Jul 2022)

Titular del marca..
Miguel tiene que irse ..
Sino que se cambie el nombre a miguelinho da Souza...


----------



## xilebo (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## Harkkonen (19 Jul 2022)

Vallejo, Odriozola, Ceballos, Asensio y Marrano sobran

Hay que elegir entre Mayoral y Latasa

Hay que fichar a Dzeko


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (19 Jul 2022)

Es que Casemiro, aunque no sea titular, si se puede mantener en plantilla es muy buena opción. Además, vosotros no tenéis problemas de cash sano, como dices.

De todas maneras, no sé si al ser de un equipo pequeño, creo que las plantillas largas que tienen los grandes son una pérdida ingente de recursos, deberían ser más cortas, tirar de cantera y, sobre todo, tener unas líneas rojas, o sea, una lista de 12-14 jugadores imprescindibles, todo lo demás como si estuviera en venta.

De la misma manera, no creo que el entrenador tenga que ser el que decide cómo se juega, exclusivamente, debería ser un equipo de técnicos los que marcaran gran parte de las líneas y si hay que hacer, por ejemplo, rotaciones o no. Y no hablemos ya de los fichajes, cambias de entrenador tres veces y puedes fichar jugadores que no cuadran en dos de los tres sistemas propuestos, y eso no puede ser.

No sé, Florentino profesionalizó la parte no deportiva del Madric como si de un equipo NBA se tratara, ahora tendría que modernizar la parte deportiva y que dependa de una estructura, no de pocas personas contadas.

Lo de Lucas Vázquez ... los aficionados al júrgol son muy exagerados y a veces se ensalza o se pone a parir a jugadores por cuatro tonterías. En el Madric no hay un puto jugador malo, otra cosa es que no den la talla en un super-grande como el Madric. Es como lo de Jovic, que puse el artículo de AS en el que había marcado 4 goles a un equipo de tercera para tocar los huevos ... aunque marque 20 goles en el Calcio, o 30, aunque vuelva al Madric, puede seguir siendo un jugador no válido.



xilebo dijo:


> *¡Deslumbrados por Hazard!*
> 
> Ha trabajado la resistencia física este verano con un preparador personal y ha vuelto en su peso. El dolor en el tobillo ha desaparecido. Sorprende en Valdebebas.


----------



## Mecanosfera (19 Jul 2022)

Era una obviedad que Kubo nunca iba a triunfar en el Madrid ni en ningún grande. Con ese físico propio de las fotos de niños desnutridos del Vietnam, es imposible aspirar a nada ante la brutal exigencia física del fútbol actual, a no ser que seas Messi o Maradona. Tiene 21 años y parece un alumno tísico de primero de la ESO o un efebo viejoven de anime para niñas. Su contratación tuvo sentido como caramelo para un mercado tan enorme como el de la audiencia japonesa, pero deportivamente lo que no puede ser no puede ser y además es imposible. La broma de los "jugadores bajitos pero mágicos" fue una burbuja alimentada por la Narnia cruyffista, pero hoy en día ¿a dónde vas con ese cuerpecito ante tanques como De Lijt o Upamecano? Os reís de los mamadús, pero más graciosos resultan estos ninjas saltarines del extremo oriente. Que le vaya bien y a ver si gana alguna copita random.


----------



## cebollo (19 Jul 2022)

Hace mucho que no hago un mensaje friki - estadístico. He estado repasando el palmares de las últimas 40 temporadas desde mediados de 1982 hasta mediados de 2022, que son las que he vivido conscientemente y recuerdo.

El Madri ha ganado 15 ligas en fútbol y 15 en baloncesto en ese periodo. Y el Barcelona 17 en fútbol y 17 en baloncesto en el mismo periodo. En Copas de Europa el Madrid ha ganado 8 títulos europeos máximos en fútbol y 3 en baloncesto, 11 en total. El Barcelona 5 en fútbol y 2 en baloncesto, 7 en total.

La ventaja la hemos sacado en las finales de Copa de Europa. El Madrid, el brutal 8 de 8 en fútbol y 3 de 7 en baloncesto. 11 de 15. El Barcelona 5 de 7 fútbol y 2 de 8 en baloncesto. 7 de 15.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jul 2022)

Alguna novedad de nuevos mamadoua?.

Cómo va lo de massana?


----------



## TravellerLatam (19 Jul 2022)

spam dijo:


> Ojo que Carletto no acabe probando un muro mamadou con Militao y Mendy de laterales, y Alaba y Rudiger de centrales.



Eso mismo pensé yo, puede ser una opción muy viable cuando Carva no juegue o esté lesionado. (50% del tiempo).

Ese bloque no se si atacaría mucho pero sería casi infranqueable.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jul 2022)

TravellerLatam dijo:


> Eso mismo pensé yo, puede ser una opción muy viable cuando Carva no juegue o esté lesionado. (50% del tiempo).
> 
> Ese bloque no se si atacaría mucho pero sería casi infranqueable.



No le veo yo a militao muy habían con el balón en los pies para esa posición.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Jul 2022)

filets dijo:


> Kubo es otro jugador que se va del Madrid sin tener una oportunidad
> Todo por culpa de que los socios secesionistas del gobierno le exigen que paralice las nacionalizaciones de jugadores del Madrid
> Las del Barça se hacen en 3 semanas



Faltan aliens.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Jul 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Yo desde que veo el fútbol hace 30 años, hay años en que decido no seguir una competición si veo que mi equipo me va a aburrir y el enemigo va a ganar.
> 
> Este año puede ser uno de esos. No pienso seguir la Liga viendo arrastrándose a los veteranos (supervistos) Y YA SIN HAMBRE DE MÁS TÍTULOS del Madrid mientras Lewandowski y Aubameyang, entre otros, se hinchan a meter goles.
> 
> ...



Eres un cachondo, Lapuerta un genio, trae jugadores gratis,    kgs y kgs de traaspasos, comisiones que se desconocen, sueldazos del copón, una deuda brutal e hipotecar el club. Afortunadamente no diriges un club de fútbol, desaparecería en dos años.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Jul 2022)

Es que el muchacho es tipo RElaño y compañía, que el Madrid se gasta el dinero en gruas. Con BArtomeu todo empezó de vino y rosas, Messi el Dios y los últimos años que no ganaban una mierda mientras se arruinaban, otro tiro al pie y tan contentos, me recuerda a lo que es este foro, Burbuja inmobiliaria, Lapuerta es un pepito relámpago de manual, sus aficionados son las visilleras de turno.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Era una obviedad que Kubo nunca iba a triunfar en el Madrid ni en ningún grande. Con ese físico propio de las fotos de niños desnutridos del Vietnam, es imposible aspirar a nada ante la brutal exigencia física del fútbol actual, a no ser que seas Messi o Maradona. Tiene 21 años y parece un alumno tísico de primero de la ESO o un efebo viejoven de anime para niñas. Su contratación tuvo sentido como caramelo para un mercado tan enorme como el de la audiencia japonesa, pero deportivamente lo que no puede ser no puede ser y además es imposible. La broma de los "jugadores bajitos pero mágicos" fue una burbuja alimentada por la Narnia cruyffista, pero hoy en día ¿a dónde vas con ese cuerpecito ante tanques como De Lijt o Upamecano? Os reís de los mamadús, pero más graciosos resultan estos ninjas saltarines del extremo oriente. Que le vaya bien y a ver si gana alguna copita random.



Messi era bueno por el físico que tenía, cuando se le fue la arrancada se convirtió en gran jugador para equipos medianos, pero desaparecido con los grandes. De Kubo, lo veo igual que tu, me da la sensación que le faltaba para jugar en el Madrid.


----------



## filets (19 Jul 2022)

Con el lio que tiene montado en casa Militao es imposible que este centrado en el futbol
Por eso no podemos vender a Mendy, el que va a fallar es Eder

Por cierto ya nos hemos olvidado de Nkunku, pero sigue transferible


----------



## VYP de Álava (19 Jul 2022)

@inakiangulo


----------



## Raul83 (19 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Sí, ahí veo a Will Smith


----------



## cebollo (19 Jul 2022)

Frankroostirador, esnomanu, Fabián Piñero, Israel loranca, erzuru2000, sacy


----------



## vurvujo (19 Jul 2022)

Ice_Landic
MiguelSerranoTV


----------



## El chepa (19 Jul 2022)

Decimocornelio

Oierfano: es de la Real pero le va el Madrid.

Realseasonnt1: bastante troll y en la vida real debe ser insoportable, pero es divertido, los soplos se los inventa, pero de fútbol y baloncesto sabe.

Superninio

Un moro llamado ashish

Icelandic: de los mejores

Para basket me gustan Javirodespi y Esteban Gómez (el de cerca de las estrellas, y más de derechas que el grifo del agua fría)


----------



## Lomo Plateado (19 Jul 2022)

Soy en único aquí que tiene el presentimiento de que Tchouameni va a montar un lío en el vestuario? 


Nose pero tengo esa sensación de que va a haber movida con él y algún otro/s.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> La broma de los "jugadores bajitos pero mágicos" fue una burbuja alimentada por la Narnia cruyffista, pero hoy en día ¿a dónde vas con ese cuerpecito ante tanques como De Lijt o Upamecano?



Es que el famoso Barça de Guardiola tiene casi 15 años ya. Es como comparar el Madrid de finales de los 80 con el de los galácticos, 15 años dan para muchísimo. En su momento funcionó, evidentemente,en el Barça y en la selección, pero cuando sale un nuevo paradigma todo el mundo se acaba adaptando hasta que lo contrarrestan. Jugar como jugaba el Barça en 2008 ya es imposible.


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Jul 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Soy en único aquí que tiene el presentimiento de que Tchouameni va a montar un lío en el vestuario?
> 
> 
> Nose pero tengo esa sensación de que va a haber movida con él y algún otro/s.



Entre el Paris de jubilados y el Madrid, que seguro que el primero pagaba más eligió al Madrid, en el Madrid la hubiera armado Mbappe, este parece lo contrario.


----------



## arriondas (20 Jul 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Es que el famoso Barça de Guardiola tiene casi 15 años ya. Es como comparar el Madrid de finales de los 80 con el de los galácticos, 15 años dan para muchísimo. En su momento funcionó, evidentemente,en el Barça y en la selección, pero cuando sale un nuevo paradigma todo el mundo se acaba adaptando hasta que lo contrarrestan. Jugar como jugaba el Barça en 2008 ya es imposible.



El fútbol ha cambiado mucho en estos últimos 15-20 años. A nivel físico, táctico, de equipaciones, etc. Es algo que también ha sucedido en otros deportes.


----------



## fogbugz (20 Jul 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Vallejo, Odriozola, Ceballos, Asensio y Marrano sobran
> 
> Hay que elegir entre Mayoral y Latasa
> 
> Hay que fichar a Dzeko



Efectivamente. Todavia no me puedo creer que la posicion mas importante (9) sea la peor doblada. Las alternativas a Benzema son un canterano o el plan "secreto" (Hazard). Riesgo altisimo.

No es serio si quieres estar al maximo nivel si o si a final de temporada tener que rezar para que no se lesione Karim, que va a tener 35 anos y una barbaridad de minutos jugados en mayo.

Hazard era muy buen jugador, pero esta totalmente acabado y es improbable ver una recuperacion milagrosa. Ojala me trague mis palabras, pero por desgracia dudo que sea asi.

Habia que haber fichado a Haland. Pero todos sabemos que al presidente no hay quien le gane a cabezon. Se le metio entre ceja y ceja Mbappe...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Jul 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Efectivamente. Todavia no me puedo creer que la posicion mas importante (9) sea la peor doblada. Las alternativas a Benzema son un canterano o el plan "secreto" (Hazard). Riesgo altisimo.
> 
> No es serio si quieres estar al maximo nivel si o si a final de temporada tener que rezar para que no se lesione Karim, que va a tener 35 anos y una barbaridad de minutos jugados en mayo.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy convencido que hazard este año la va a romper


----------



## Andr3ws (20 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Yo estoy convencido que hazard este año la va a romper



A romper no sé, pero si las lesiones le respetan mejorará su aportación al equipo, lo cual no es nada complicado. 
Para mi ver a un Hazard del nivel Chelsea/Sel Belga del mundial antes de ficharle sería una sorpresa increíble, como que el Madrid ganara la 14 tras tres remontadas épicas…. 
Yo creo que ahora mismo tiene complicado entrar en el 11 titular.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El fútbol ha cambiado mucho en estos últimos 15-20 años. A nivel físico, táctico, de equipaciones, etc. Es algo que también ha sucedido en otros deportes.



Y todo para mal


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Jul 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A romper no sé, pero si las lesiones le respetan mejorará su aportación al equipo, lo cual no es nada complicado.
> Para mi ver a un Hazard del nivel Chelsea/Sel Belga del mundial antes de ficharle sería una sorpresa increíble, como que el Madrid ganara la 14 tras tres remontadas épicas….
> Yo creo que ahora mismo tiene complicado entrar en el 11 titular.



Hazard nunca antes de fichar por el Madrid era tenido como una estrella top, y ahora amenos claro.
Era un tipo con destellos, con cierta calidad, pero nunca al nivel de los grandes, ese es el primer error que se comete con el situarle un estatus que no tiene.

Aunque esta claro que debía haber sido mejor negocio de lo que ha sido, esto me recuerda a Kaká (mejor jugador que el belga por cierto), punto por punto, buen jugador técnico pero sobrevalorado que no encaja en el club, no aguanta la presión y decide operarse para ir con su selección en mitad de una temporada....

Eso sí bale es malo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (20 Jul 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Se ve que le dejan dormir por la noche.


----------



## artemis (20 Jul 2022)

Los culerdos dicen que os mean en la cara....

Raphinha: "Somos mejores que el Madrid"


----------



## artemis (20 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Yo estoy convencido que hazard este año se va a romper



Ya te lo he corregido


----------



## xilebo (20 Jul 2022)

*Vigilancia especial para Modric*

El Madrid cuidará con un plan especial al croata. A punto de cumplir 37 años, en las dos últimas temporadas acumuló 103 partidos en las piernas.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Jul 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Efectivamente. Todavia no me puedo creer que la posicion mas importante (9) sea la peor doblada. Las alternativas a Benzema son un canterano o el plan "secreto" (Hazard). Riesgo altisimo.
> 
> No es serio si quieres estar al maximo nivel si o si a final de temporada tener que rezar para que no se lesione Karim, que va a tener 35 anos y una barbaridad de minutos jugados en mayo.
> 
> ...



Yo es que creo que la alternativa a Benzema sera Rodrygo , si acaso una dupla Mayoral Rodrygo, pero creo que incluso para jugar de 9 Rodrygo estara antes.
Y si, todo son parches.


----------



## geremi (20 Jul 2022)

No tener un 9 suplente de garantías por segundo año consecutivo.... no es ni medio normal.


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Jul 2022)

geremi dijo:


> No tener un 9 suplente de garantías por segundo año consecutivo.... no es ni medio normal.



El Madrid tiene que fichar un jugador de banda derecha o un 9, según donde piense poner a Rodrygo. No hacer eso es sabotearse voluntariamente.


----------



## xilebo (20 Jul 2022)

*Seis titulares para tres puestos*

El centro del campo es la zona más caliente del once de Ancelotti, con seis jugadores con galones que compiten por estar en el equipo inicial.


----------



## Andr3ws (20 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Vigilancia especial para Modric*
> 
> El Madrid cuidará con un plan especial al croata. A punto de cumplir 37 años, en las dos últimas temporadas acumuló 103 partidos en las piernas.



Vaya piernas ¡Muchacho!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Jul 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El Madrid tiene que fichar un jugador de banda derecha o un 9, según donde piense poner a Rodrygo. No hacer eso es sabotearse voluntariamente.



Los minutos de Tchumino van a salir indirectamente de esa banda derecha, vía Valverde. Por ahora es un fichaje carísimo y nadie en su posición ha salido, así que su tiempo de juego tendrá que venir de algún lado.

Veamos donde está Asensio dentro de un mes, pero por ahora si vamos a jugar con un 4-3-3 que frecuentemente va a ser un 4-4-2 con Valverde en banda, el equipo tiene todas las posiciones bien dobladas. De hecho, con Odriozola/Vallejo y Ceballos todavía tenemos una plantilla de 24, que es demasiado. A Mariano no lo cuento, pero ocupa ficha así que estamos en 25 y a día de hoy no siquiera podemos inscribir fichajes. 

Lo que ha salido lo hemos reemplazado bien (Rüdiger como 8º defensa en lugar de Marcelo), o eran un cero a la izquierda que no necesitaba ser reemplazado (Isco, Bale, Jovic).


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Jul 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Los minutos de Tchumino van a salir indirectamente de esa banda derecha, vía Valverde. Por ahora es un fichaje carísimo y nadie en su posición ha salido, así que su tiempo de juego tendrá que venir de algún lado.
> 
> Veamos donde está Asensio dentro de un mes, pero por ahora si vamos a jugar con un 4-3-3 que frecuentemente va a ser un 4-4-2 con Valverde en banda, el equipo tiene todas las posiciones bien dobladas. De hecho, con Odriozola/Vallejo y Ceballos todavía tenemos una plantilla de 24, que es demasiado. A Mariano no lo cuento, pero ocupa ficha así que estamos en 25 y a día de hoy no siquiera podemos inscribir fichajes.
> 
> Lo que ha salido lo hemos reemplazado bien (Rüdiger como 8º defensa en lugar de Marcelo), o eran un cero a la izquierda que no necesitaba ser reemplazado (Isco, Bale, Jovic).



No solo hay que doblar número, sino perfiles y tener los adecuados. El Madrid tiene un 9 de 35 años y ya está. Tiene dos potenciales apuestas (Rodrygo y Panzard) de la cual una de ellas es una paja mental (Panzard está acabadísimo) y nada más. Y en la derecha tiene un parche, porque no es el sitio de Rodrygo (de hecho es su peor sitio). 

Para que eso nos dé para competir tienen que alinearse muchos astros.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Jul 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> No solo hay que doblar número, sino perfiles y tener los adecuados. El Madrid tiene un 9 de 35 años y ya está. Tiene dos potenciales apuestas (Rodrygo y Panzard) de la cual una de ellas es una paja mental (Panzard está acabadísimo) y nada más. Y en la derecha tiene un parche, porque no es el sitio de Rodrygo (de hecho es su peor sitio).
> 
> Para que eso nos dé para competir tienen que alinearse muchos astros.



No sé, si el club confía en Rodrygo, tiene que jugar más de 9, porque muchos minutos de banda derecha van a ser de Valverde. Aparte de que, como dices, Rodrygo en la derecha es un parche, tiene regate y capacidad de trabajo pero no tiene el perfil digamos de Asensio/Mahrez/Robben de poder liarla si recorta hacia adentro a pierna cambiada, ni tampoco sabe abrir el campo como Valverde, la pide demasiado al pie y se mete para adentro buscando combinar.

Yo hasta abril o así no pensaba gran cosa de Rodrygo, y todavía tengo dudas, pero si es una apuesta del club hay que ponerlo de no parche, ya es hora de abrir el melón y saber si puede ser un delantero de verdad y no una pieza complementaria que ponemos cuando no hay otra. Y si el melón sale pepino, pues nada, ya lo sabemos y éste es un año sin urgencias de todas maneras.

Rodrygo, Hazard y Asensio de suplentes para dos puestos y medio, más la posibilidad de parches tipo Lucas por ahora me parece correcto. Esta claro que lo que fichemos no va a sentar ni a Vinicius ni a Benzema, y si lo ponemos por la derecha creamos un atasco muy gordo en el medio campo quitándole esa opción a Valverde. Y en el medio campo ahora mismo hay muchos gallos, la inversión en Tchumino es muy importante, Camavinga tiene que jugar más que el año pasado, Alaba puede acabar jugando ahí si Rudiger se asienta...

No sé, no veo necesario un fichaje arriba a menos que se den tres condiciones: que salga Asensio para liberar minutos, que salgan Ceballos y un defensa (Vallejo, preferiblemente, o si no Odriozola) para que no haya overbooking con Lucas y el centro del campo, y que lo que fichemos sea un proyecto a medio plazo al que no le importe chupar banquillo un año o dos.

Si no se dan esas condiciones al pie de la letra, creo que lo mejor es tirar con lo que tenemos, subirle la exigencia a Rodrygo, y esperar tranquilamente a que Modric y Kroos pidan salir y alivien el exceso en el centro del campo. Al fin y al cabo, tenemos el lujo de estar bien económicamente y hagamos lo que hagamos esta temporada va a ser peor que la anterior, porque lo del año pasado fue insuperable.


----------



## Roedr (20 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Vigilancia especial para Modric*
> 
> El Madrid cuidará con un plan especial al croata. A punto de cumplir 37 años, en las dos últimas temporadas acumuló 103 partidos en las piernas.



Una foto con tres de los mejores centrocampistas de la historia.


----------



## Roedr (20 Jul 2022)

Carletto era muy top


----------



## Roedr (20 Jul 2022)

Es muy posible lo que dices, pero es Milán nos jodió a base de bien y Carletto era el que llevaba el centro del campo. Tampoco es que lo recuerde mucho.


----------



## Mecanosfera (20 Jul 2022)

No entiendo muy bien algunos mensajes algo confusos sobre que Valverde ocupe el lugar de Rodrygo. ¿Realmente le véis como extremo? Yo ni de broma, lo que he visto del Pajarito es un tipo de fútbol muy de motosierra más que de bisturí, y no me lo imagino como atacante de ninguna manera. Como extremo necesitas una diablura, una pausa y una ligereza de cintura que Valverde no tiene.

Rodrygo puede ser un grande. Es un brasileño que juega con la frialdad de un alemán y con un sentido de la responsabilidad y el orden opuestos a lo que se suele esperar de los cariocas. Es un futbolista muy comedido, muy cerebral. Si de algún modo conseguimos que active su chispa brasileña y añada algo de locura a su forma de jugar, puede romperla. Es un caso opuesto de Vini, al que le sobraba chispa pero le faltaba inteligencia táctica. Quizás tanto Vini como Rodrygo alcanzarán el peak cuando lleguen al mismo lugar, aunque desde puntos de partida antitéticos: Vini debe ir desde la anarquía y la alegría al orden táctico, y Rodrygo lo contrario.


----------



## Raul83 (21 Jul 2022)

No va a haber ningún fichaje en la delantera. No se fichó a Haaland porque no tenía sitio con Benzema, se va a fichar a Cristiano o a otro.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien algunos mensajes algo confusos sobre que Valverde ocupe el lugar de Rodrygo. ¿Realmente le véis como extremo? Yo ni de broma, lo que he visto del Pajarito es un tipo de fútbol muy de motosierra más que de bisturí, y no me lo imagino como atacante de ninguna manera. Como extremo necesitas una diablura, una pausa y una ligereza de cintura que Valverde no tiene..



Yo no digo que Valverde sea atacante, digo que el único puesto que baila en principio es suyo con un poco de ajuste táctico. Tirado a la derecha porque ese espacio hay que ocuparlo, pero más atrás que Asensio o Rodrygo. Es lo que hicimos en la final de Champions y en algunos partidos del final de temporada y no le fue mal ni al equipo ni a Valverde.

Es imposible tener a la CMK + Camavinga + Tchumino + Valverde para tres puestos solo. Con Mundial y racionamiento de minutos y todo lo que queráis, eso no hay por dónde cogerlo. La temporada pasada Camavinga, Valverde e incluso Ceballos ya jugaron menos de lo que merecieron, y acabamos de añadir un fichaje estratégico de 40-50 partidos al año sin dar ni una baja a los que ya estaban.

No digo que comparta la composición de la plantilla, pero siendo la que es y la que todos creemos que va a ser a 1 de septiembre, la forma más racional de utilizarla es 4 medios + Benz + Vini.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## artemis (22 Jul 2022)

Los catalanufos se han venido arriba.... os vacilan de malas maneras ya...


----------



## xilebo (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Bifaz23 (22 Jul 2022)

El Barça ata la segunda palanca: 400 millones de euros


La economía del Barcelona sigue subiendo. Al menos, a corto plazo. El club catalán ha activado la segunda palanca después de atar la venta del 15 por ciento de los derechos televis




www.marca.com





El FCB está cavando su propia tumba.

Próximamente (un par o tres de años) como las cosas no salen como esperan (yo creo que ni se lo creen) el FCB será comprado por algún jeque árabe o magnate extranjero.


----------



## JimTonic (22 Jul 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> El Barça ata la segunda palanca: 400 millones de euros
> 
> 
> La economía del Barcelona sigue subiendo. Al menos, a corto plazo. El club catalán ha activado la segunda palanca después de atar la venta del 15 por ciento de los derechos televis
> ...




o sea el barca dentro de poco va a jugar para un fondo de inversion


es que es muy fuerte, y lo que es mas brutal es que lo consideren como inversion, y el acuerdo de cvc , al resto de clubs les obliguen a invertir el 70% en infraestructuras


y lo que es todavia mas fuerte es que nadie denuncie eso


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Jul 2022)

Laporta es lo bastante listo como para darse cuenta de que la imagen internacional que todo el mundo tiene de él de timador, tramposo y putero sólo puede ser una ventaja en un sitio como Las Vegas...


----------



## Chichimango (22 Jul 2022)

Laporta es un publicista, y hace lo que mejor se le da: vender motos.

De momento la prensa deportiva española ya le ha comprado la moto de que el Barça va a ser favorito a ganarlo todo. La prensa ha colaborado en ello porque, desde Cruyff, está hipnotizada con el Barça, pero el hecho es que los culés se están viniendo arriba. Y el tanto hay que apuntárselo a esa albóndiga humana que tienen de presidente.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Jul 2022)

No recuerdo una temporada donde tuviésemos tan poco que perder, la verdad. Ni una en la que el eterno rival pudiese perder "tanto". 

Por las circustancias, el Barcelona está obligado a hacer una (muy) buena temporada, porque si no sería un desastre escatológico con la inversión tan cortoplacista (Otra vez, como en 2017) que están haciendo.

Ya les salió mal una vez apurando a Messi para intentar ganar alguna Champions, y repiten lo de traer recursos del futuro para competir en el presente. Pues nada, a ver que sucede. A medio plazo vendrán los lloros y la culpa será del Madrit y de Tebas.


----------



## filets (22 Jul 2022)

Acabamos de ganar la MEJOR CHAMPIONS de la HISTORIA
Le ganamos a los ricos de Catar, los ricos de Emiratos, los ricos de Rusia y a los progres woke arrodilladores del Liverpool.
Por cierto , que la 13 tmb se la ganamos al Pool. Les hemos ganado las dos ultimas finales que hemos jugado, pero para Klopp el mejor entrenador es Guardiola 

Me siento como si tuviera los güevos vacios despues de haberme follado a la mas buenorra de la facultad... junto a su hermana gemela y me viene el Barça to flipao porque una chavala de clase le ha contestado al whatsapp

Me descojono de ti betilla


----------



## spam (22 Jul 2022)

He leído que le han firmado a Lewandowski 4 añazos a 10 kilazos netos?
Lo del farsa es una huida desesperada hacia delante... donde solo hay un precipicio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2022)

Como vamos de fichajes en la casa blanca compañeros??

Se sabe algo de massana?


----------



## JimTonic (22 Jul 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No recuerdo una temporada donde tuviésemos tan poco que perder, la verdad. Ni una en la que el eterno rival pudiese perder "tanto".
> 
> Por las circustancias, el Barcelona está obligado a hacer una (muy) buena temporada, porque si no sería un desastre escatológico con la inversión tan cortoplacista (Otra vez, como en 2017) que están haciendo.
> 
> Ya les salió mal una vez apurando a Messi para intentar ganar alguna Champions, y repiten lo de traer recursos del futuro para competir en el presente. Pues nada, a ver que sucede. A medio plazo vendrán los lloros y la culpa será del Madrit y de Tebas.



y no se te olvide que si les ganamos 4 a cero en los derbys ellos van a empezar a decir que lo que importa es la clasificacion y donde esta cada uno al final de la temporada


----------



## pepitoburbujas (22 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Laporta es lo bastante listo como para darse cuenta de que la imagen internacional que todo el mundo tiene de él de timador, tramposo y putero en sólo puede ser una ventaja en un sitio como Las Vegas...



Es un bocachancla premium. Usando al Madrid para que se hable de él, igual que cuando puso la otra pancarta para salir elegido. Lo increíble es eso, que salió elegido, y parece que al sosi le gustan este tipo de astracanadas. No lo entiendo. 

Están gastando hoy en fichar futbolistas a costa de detraer ingresos en las próximas décadas...y les parece bien. Si me hablases de Halaand, La tortuga, que son jóvenes, pues podría medio entenderse (que tampoco). Pero se gastan una millonada en jugadores de nivel medio (siendo generosos) y en un crack que si bien es eso, un crack, no le puede quedar mucho recorrido al máximo nivel.

En verdad os digo , que antes de que el barsa gane tres títulos, estarán intentando deshacerse de más de la mitad de lo que ficharon en 2022. Son una máquina de ensalzar jugadores cuando vienen, y de hacerles mobbing para que se vayan.


Lo malo es que me temo que cuando las cosas les vayan aún peor en el terreno económico, algún político les salvará el culo, socializando las pérdidas. Putas cigarras.


----------



## VYP de Álava (22 Jul 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> o sea el barca dentro de poco va a jugar para un fondo de inversion
> 
> 
> es que es muy fuerte, y lo que es mas brutal es que lo consideren como inversion, y el acuerdo de cvc , al resto de clubs les obliguen a invertir el 70% en infraestructuras
> ...



Pero qué van a denunciar si la asamblea ha dado permiso para hacerlo?


----------



## Edu.R (22 Jul 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> y no se te olvide que si les ganamos 4 a cero en los derbys ellos van a empezar a decir que lo que importa es la clasificacion y donde esta cada uno al final de la temporada



El Real Madrid gana 4 Clásicos por 1 gol para ganar títulos (Año de la pandemia, Supercopa 2021...) y el Barcelona prefiere ganar un clásico por 4 goles para presumir.

Yo siempre digo lo mismo. Imaginaros un americano que quiere empezar a seguir el fútbol europeo. ¿Qué es lo primero que miraría en la wikipedia? Pues eso es lo relevante.

Que usen una goleada ocasional para consumo interno o para intentar picar a alguien es de ser un segundón. Lo que da lustre y estatus son las victorias finales. Y lo sabemos aquí y en cualquier ciudad del mundo.

FIjaros que para nosotros el partido de Las Vegas es irrelevante y ellos tienen que hacer una campaña publicitaria con él. De un amistoso de pretemporada. Eso te lo dice todo.


----------



## xilebo (22 Jul 2022)

*Asensio cambia de postura*

El balear fue uno de los mejores del Real Madrid en la pasada Liga, según la IA. Parecía que iba a buscar una salida, pero ahora Asensio quiere luchar por ser titular.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 Jul 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Es un bocachancla premium. Usando al Madrid para que se hable de él, igual que cuando puso la otra pancarta para salir elegido. Lo increíble es eso, que salió elegido, y parece que al sosi le gustan este tipo de astracanadas. No lo entiendo.
> 
> Están gastando hoy en fichar futbolistas a costa de detraer ingresos en las próximas décadas...y les parece bien. Si me hablases de Halaand, La tortuga, que son jóvenes, pues podría medio entenderse (que tampoco). Pero se gastan una millonada en jugadores de nivel medio (siendo generosos) y en un crack que si bien es eso, un crack, no le puede quedar mucho recorrido al máximo nivel.
> 
> ...




se llama madriditis


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Asensio cambia de postura*
> 
> El balear fue uno de los mejores del Real Madrid en la pasada Liga, según la IA. Parecía que iba a buscar una salida, pero ahora Asensio quiere luchar por ser titular.



Me cago en sus muertos.
Funcionario vete ya!!


----------



## Scardanelli (22 Jul 2022)

EL FALSO NUEVE









Susto de Hazard para el Clásico


El belga sufre una sobrecarga y es duda para el Clásico de este sábado. Carvajal también, por un ligero esguince de tobillo.




as.com


----------



## VYP de Álava (22 Jul 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> EL FALSO NUEVE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arriondas (22 Jul 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> EL FALSO NUEVE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con Hazard es lo que hay. No volverá a recuperarse del todo, y no de sólo de las lesiones. Habrá momentos en los que hasta juegue bien, pero el nivel qué tenía antes... eso no va a regresar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Con Hazard es lo que hay. No volverá a recuperarse del todo, y no de sólo de las lesiones. Habrá momentos en los que hasta juegue bien, pero el nivel qué tenía antes... eso no va a regresar



Pero si este nunca ha tenido nivel de nada


----------



## Edu.R (22 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> se llama madriditis



No es Madriditis.

El tio dijo que renovaría a Messi y que Xavi no sería su entrenador. Al final no renovó a Messi y trajo a Xavi. Vamos, todo lo contrario de lo que dijo, y la gente aplaudiendo con las orejas.

Es un trilero que maneja muy bien la política. Si su masa social se deja engañar, pues adelante. Pero vamos, "vende" siempre a corto plazo, la gente se lo compra y al final es todo patada hacia delante a base de marketing (falso). La otra vez le salvó una generación de canteranos maravillosa, ahora tiene las palancas. Veremos a ver.


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como vamos de fichajes en la casa blanca compañeros??
> 
> Se sabe algo de massana?



nah, ya nos entrenó un par de años en baloncesto pero no cuajó


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero si este nunca ha tenido nivel de nada



No me jodas hombre, Hazard en sus buenos tiempos era un jugador 100% top.


----------



## VYP de Álava (22 Jul 2022)

Que opinais del posible fichaje de Cristiano por el Atlético?
A mí es que me traería sin cuidado totalmente, pero el drama que están haciendo algunos piperos y cuñados da vergüenza ajena. Con que no vuelva...


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (22 Jul 2022)

Necesitamos un 9 suplente, Dzeko era lo ideal, lo de Hazard es una puta broma ahí, Chicletto va a reventar a Benzema (además del mundial), sin un recambio con un mínimo de gol estamos jodidos, y mira que el resto de posiciones está mejor compensada que probablemente nunca.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> hecho en falta algún fichaje mas arriba. un gnabry.



Yo *echo* en falta que no seas tan paleto.


----------



## xilebo (22 Jul 2022)

*Rüdiger y Tchouameni condicionan a Ancelotti*

Rüdiger y Tchouameni, futbolistas modernos de gran despliegue físico y energía, abren un abanico de posibilidades para el técnico italiano. Ahora el 3-5-2 es factible.


----------



## Mecanosfera (22 Jul 2022)

Repaso a los asuntos del hilo:

- Sobre el barsa: creo que implícitamente están dando por bueno convertirse en sociedad anónima, que les compre algún moro y que sea lo que dios quiera. Incluso si les va genial en lo deportivo, ese es el escenario. Laporta ha visto que su fandom no se pregunta cómo es posible tanta contratación si fue imposible mantener a Messi, y ha visto que tragan con todo. Por mal que le salgan las jugadas económicas ha constatado que se le perdona todo, así que está desatado y en política de tierra quemada.

- Sobre Asensio: Si no se va Mariano, se tiene que quedar. No es normal que un peso muerto como Mariano siga cobrando su millonada y para compensarlo vendamos a Asensio, que por malo que sea aporta mil veces más que Mariano. Tiene cosas y puede aportar. Yo no le vendería y le ofrecería un rol tipo Lucas Vázquez o Nacho.

- Sobre Cristiano: Que haga lo que quiera, no hay que enfadarse. Si va al Atlético sería divertidísimo y un puntazo tanto a nivel fútbol como a nivel circo futbolero. Ojalá le contratasen en el Wanda, por desgracia parece que no hay cash.

- Sobre el clásico: el resultado no importa demasiado, pero esperemos que el partido esté interesante viendo las novedades de uno y otro equipo. Hay ganas de ver a Rudiger y Tchouameni, el hipotético nuevo dibujo, y por supuesto al nuevo barsa que tiene una pinta fantástica. Hay ganas de volver a ver jugar a nuestros cabrones!


----------



## VYP de Álava (22 Jul 2022)

Hombre creo que alguien con dos dedos de frente en el Barça sabe lo que está pasando. Estaría bueno vender patrimonio para pagarle el sueldo a Messi ::


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Que opinais del posible fichaje de Cristiano por el Atlético?
> A mí es que me traería sin cuidado totalmente, pero el drama que están haciendo algunos piperos y cuñados da vergüenza ajena. Con que no vuelva...



Parece que se va al Bayern.

En todo caso, por mucho orgullo que le eche su decadencia futbolística ha sido impepinable desde que dejó el Madrid. Igual que hay mejores fichajes de la historia, debería haber mejores ventas de la historia, y la suya lo fue.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Parece que se va al Bayern.
> 
> En todo caso, por mucho orgullo que le eche su decadencia futbolística ha sido impepinable desde que dejó el Madrid. Igual que hay mejores fichajes de la historia, debería haber mejores ventas de la historia, y la suya lo fue.



Este año ha metido más de 20 goles en el united....

Está teniendo una buena vejez, es muy mayor, este es su último año en las grandes ligas, si se marcha al Bayer ya completaría haber estado en todos los grandes de cada pais.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Este año ha metido más de 20 goles en el united....
> 
> Está teniendo una buena vejez, es muy mayor, este es su último año en las grandes ligas, si se marcha al Bayer ya completaría haber estado en todos los grandes de cada pais.



No me acuerdo dónde, creo que en la prensa inglesa, pero alguien dio las estadísticas del Manchester con Ronaldo y pasaron de ser un equipo top5 presionando arriba al último de la liga con mucha diferencia o algo así. El problema cuando no presionas es que la alternativa es jugar con un bloque compacto (vulgo, bajar a defender, que es lo que hizo el Madrid en los partidos más chungos el año pasado, y aún así presionaba bastante más que el Manchester con Ronaldo). Ronaldo ya no hace ni lo uno ni lo otro, está un poco de palomero como si fuera Inzaghi hace 20 años y así ya no se puede jugar al fútbol. Sí, te mete 20 o 30 goles o los que sean, pero te condiciona tanto el juego del equipo que no te vale la pena. Por no hablar de que cobra muchísimo más de lo que merece su rendimiento, y ese dinero se podría emplear en otras cosas.

Lo de buena vejez ni de coña, tuvo una muy buena madurez hasta los 34 años o así, pero lleva siendo un lastre muy gordo para su equipo este año y probablemente su último año en la Juve también.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No me acuerdo dónde, creo que en la prensa inglesa, pero alguien dio las estadísticas del Manchester con Ronaldo y pasaron de ser un equipo top5 presionando arriba al último de la liga con mucha diferencia o algo así. El problema cuando no presionas es que la alternativa es jugar con un bloque compacto (vulgo, bajar a defender, que es lo que hizo el Madrid en los partidos más chungos el año pasado, y aún así presionaba bastante más que el Manchester con Ronaldo). Ronaldo ya no hace ni lo uno ni lo otro, está un poco de palomero como si fuera Inzaghi hace 20 años y así ya no se puede jugar al fútbol. Sí, te mete 20 o 30 goles o los que sean, pero te condiciona tanto el juego del equipo que no te vale la pena. Por no hablar de que cobra muchísimo más de lo que merece su rendimiento, y ese dinero se podría emplear en otras cosas.
> 
> Lo de buena vejez ni de coña, tuvo una muy buena madurez hasta los 34 años o así, pero lleva siendo un lastre muy gordo para su equipo este año y probablemente su último año en la Juve también.



Si, pero lo cierto es que él no ha presionado en su vida, tu en el Madrid le veías mucho presionar?, En la Juve si que lo hacía por ejemplo.


----------



## VYP de Álava (23 Jul 2022)

Si estuviera un paracaidista del Marca no lo dudes


----------



## Roedr (23 Jul 2022)

spam dijo:


> He leído que le han firmado a Lewandowski 4 añazos a 10 kilazos netos?
> Lo del farsa es una huida desesperada hacia delante... donde solo hay un precipicio.



¿Por qué se ha ido Lewan del Bayern al Farsa?.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, pero lo cierto es que él no ha presionado en su vida, tu en el Madrid le veías mucho presionar?, En la Juve si que lo hacía por ejemplo.



Si marcas 50 y pico goles al año, da un poco igual que no presiones, eres un elegido de Zeus y tus 10 compañeros deberían agradecerte el honor de correr por ti.

Si marcas 24 goles al año, es un problema, porque jugadores de 24 goles al año los hay a punta pala y, además de esos 24 goles, la mayoría corren el doble que CR7 y cobran la mitad .


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (23 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Por qué se ha ido Lewan del Bayern al Farsa?.



por los valors


----------



## Xequinfumfa (23 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Que opinais del posible fichaje de Cristiano por el Atlético?
> A mí es que me traería sin cuidado totalmente, pero el drama que están haciendo algunos piperos y cuñados da vergüenza ajena. Con que no vuelva...



Opino que es difícil de cojones ser el mejor futbolista de la historia del Real Madrid (por encima de Di Stefano, con números en la mano) y ser tan poco querido por el madridismo. Y opino que CR7 se ha ganado a pulso esa indiferencia y esa frialdad generalizada del madridismo.

Hay dos tipos de grandes futbolistas (grandes de verdad, de los que se recuerdan 50 años después de su retirada): los que asumen que están al servicio de la grandeza del Real Madrid y los que creen, equivocadamente, que están por encima del club. CR7 (y Sergio Ramos y Casillas) pertenecen a esta segunda categoría. Y por eso el madridismo los desprecia, a pesar de su grandeza futbolística. Y por eso el madridismo adora a gente como Modric o como Vini o como tantos otros.

Así que sí, efectivamente, me sudaría la polla ver a CR7 en el Atleti o en el Barça. Es un mercenario del fútbol. Glorioso, el mejor, pero un mercenario.


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Jul 2022)

Buenas muchachos (y alguna muchacha) por fin llegó el gran día. 

El Barça se juega su primer título importante y pondrá toda la carne en el asador para llevarse esta pachanga veraniega y frenar la temporada histórica de los blancos. 

Se prevee que salgan con su 11 titular y haga debutar a los deslumbrantes fichajes como Rapiña. 
Por otro lado el Madrid de pretemporada pondrá a los niños capitaneados por Vallejo. 

Ada Colacau ya ha vallado la fuente de Canaletas por lo que pueda pasar. 
Además en un partido así, no gana quien más goles marca, no, aquí gana quien diga Pedri, Gabi, Ricky y Xavi. El equipo con los nombres más ñoños de la historia del fútbol pero megaestrellas que lo han ganado…. ¿Que han ganado? 

¡¡¡Flopper haz fichajes que estos nos comen!!!
¡¡Activa las palancas!!!! ¡¡¡LAS PALANCASSSS!!!


----------



## Edu.R (23 Jul 2022)

Yo no voy a ver el partido. Mi primer partido será el del 10 de Agosto contra el Eintracht, y luego el del Almeria en Liga.

Me pueden ganar 1-7, que me importa tres cojones.


----------



## Roedr (23 Jul 2022)

¿Osea es sólo por dinero?. Yo no me imagino a Benzema, Marcelo, etc. largándose del club por dinero.

Lewan es una leyenda del Bayern. Quizás sea un Ramos, pero no parece tan subnormal.


----------



## Roedr (23 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Opino que es difícil de cojones ser el mejor futbolista de la historia del Real Madrid (por encima de Di Stefano, con números en la mano) y ser tan poco querido por el madridismo. Y opino que CR7 se ha ganado a pulso esa indiferencia y esa frialdad generalizada del madridismo.
> 
> Hay dos tipos de grandes futbolistas (grandes de verdad, de los que se recuerdan 50 años después de su retirada): los que asumen que están al servicio de la grandeza del Real Madrid y los que creen, equivocadamente, que están por encima del club. CR7 (y Sergio Ramos y Casillas) pertenecen a esta segunda categoría. Y por eso el madridismo los desprecia, a pesar de su grandeza futbolística. Y por eso el madridismo adora a gente como Modric o como Vini o como tantos otros.
> 
> Así que sí, efectivamente, me sudaría la polla ver a CR7 en el Atleti o en el Barça. Es un mercenario del fútbol. Glorioso, el mejor, pero un mercenario.



Para el show de la liga sería muy bueno CR7 en el Atleti. Al igual que es bueno Lewan en el Farsa. Es que sino, el único club con jugadores famosos vamos a ser nosotros, y tampoco es cuestión de tener una liga alemana.


----------



## Silluzollope (23 Jul 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo no voy a ver el partido. Mi primer partido será el del 10 de Agosto contra el Eintracht, y luego el del Almeria en Liga.
> 
> Me pueden ganar 1-7, que me importa tres cojones.



Es que lo de hoy está claro. Han llegado hace 3 días a Los Angeles, tienen un partido oficial en dos semanas y no van a meter la pierna.
Otros tienen que vender que empeñar las joyas de la abuela es lo mejor que hacer, demostrar que han vuelto y qeue vana ganar todo. Mañana tendremos otro 0-4 y luego campañita del As contra el Madrid y Florentino durante diez días. Es la historia de siempre. 
Joder, si Ayer me da por entrar en el As (error mío), y debe ser que la única foto que tenían de Lewandowski fue de 2013, del día que le hizo 4 goles al Madrid. Y que haya gente que piense que estos hijos de puta son madridistas…


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Jul 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Buenas muchachos (y alguna muchacha) por fin llegó el gran día.
> 
> El Barça se juega su primer título importante y pondrá toda la carne en el asador para llevarse esta pachanga veraniega y frenar la temporada histórica de los blancos.
> 
> ...



Palanca, qué gran madridista...


----------



## Roedr (23 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Opino que es difícil de cojones ser el mejor futbolista de la historia del Real Madrid (por encima de Di Stefano, con números en la mano) y ser tan poco querido por el madridismo. Y opino que CR7 se ha ganado a pulso esa indiferencia y esa frialdad generalizada del madridismo.
> 
> Hay dos tipos de grandes futbolistas (grandes de verdad, de los que se recuerdan 50 años después de su retirada): los que asumen que están al servicio de la grandeza del Real Madrid y los que creen, equivocadamente, que están por encima del club. CR7 (y Sergio Ramos y Casillas) pertenecen a esta segunda categoría. Y por eso el madridismo los desprecia, a pesar de su grandeza futbolística. Y por eso el madridismo adora a gente como Modric o como Vini o como tantos otros.
> 
> Así que sí, efectivamente, me sudaría la polla ver a CR7 en el Atleti o en el Barça. Es un mercenario del fútbol. Glorioso, el mejor, pero un mercenario.



Cristiano tiene que estar arrepentidísimo de haberse largado del Madrid.


----------



## Bifaz23 (23 Jul 2022)

Parece que ahora sí que sí finaliza el culebrón Kounde.

Si acaban haciéndolo oficial el FCB tendra Una pareja de centrales5 estrellas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Opino que es difícil de cojones ser el mejor futbolista de la historia del Real Madrid (por encima de Di Stefano, con números en la mano) y ser tan poco querido por el madridismo. Y opino que CR7 se ha ganado a pulso esa indiferencia y esa frialdad generalizada del madridismo.



Tengo la impresión de que a un obseso de los palmarés individuales como CR le tiene que haber sentado muy mal que media docena de sus excompañeros le hayan empatado a 5 Champions, Y ojo, que salvo que se vaya al Bayern, en los próximos dos años de carrera que le queden posiblemente tanto a CR como a Benzema, Casimiro y Modric, yo veo muchas más posibilidades de ganar una sexta Champions a los tres últimos que a Cristiano. No digo que sean grandes favoritos, pero puede caer. Eso al portugués le tiene que provocar sudores fríos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No digo que sean grandes favoritos, pero puede caer.



¿Recuerdan la última vez?


----------



## xilebo (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Jul 2022)

teníamos haber fichado a un extremo derecho


----------



## El amigo (23 Jul 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Es un bocachancla premium. Usando al Madrid para que se hable de él, igual que cuando puso la otra pancarta para salir elegido. Lo increíble es eso, que salió elegido, y parece que al sosi le gustan este tipo de astracanadas. No lo entiendo.
> 
> Están gastando hoy en fichar futbolistas a costa de detraer ingresos en las próximas décadas...y les parece bien. Si me hablases de Halaand, La tortuga, que son jóvenes, pues podría medio entenderse (que tampoco). Pero se gastan una millonada en jugadores de nivel medio (siendo generosos) y en un crack que si bien es eso, un crack, no le puede quedar mucho recorrido al máximo nivel.
> 
> ...



Tienes que contar que hay comisiones por medio. Y qué te apuestas que el presi y gente de la junta está cobrando una buena parte.


----------



## El amigo (23 Jul 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> por los valors



Sin duda. Por el valor de dinero.


----------



## filets (23 Jul 2022)

Dos semanas ha tardado Hazard en tener molestias y no poder jugar


----------



## El Juani (23 Jul 2022)

Ojalá me equivoque y me meta la lengua en el culo, pero me da a mi que Hazard no volverá ser el que era. Ya pasó su época y habrá que asumirlo.

Que es el partido a los 5 de la mañana?


----------



## VYP de Álava (23 Jul 2022)

Es que se ha encontrado con la última cocacola en el desierto. Qué clase de inconsciente le hace un contrato por 4 años y con sueldazo a un jugador de 34 años?


----------



## vurvujo (23 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Que opinais del posible fichaje de Cristiano por el Atlético?
> A mí es que me traería sin cuidado totalmente, pero el drama que están haciendo algunos piperos y cuñados da vergüenza ajena. Con que no vuelva...



Me jodería un poco... pero se me pasaría.

Eso sí, no creo que sea tan tonto. Cristiano tiene de aquí hasta que se muera un puesto como embajador del Madrid, eso implica reconocimiento, fama eterna y mucha pasta en publicidad. Pero todo eso se cae si se va al Pateti.

El pobre está obsesionado con retirarse como el máximo goleador de la champions, lleva 140 y Messi está a 15 con 125. Teme que el enano le pille y por eso está desesperado por ir a un club que juegue la champions.


----------



## VYP de Álava (23 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Me jodería un poco... pero se me pasaría.
> 
> Eso sí, no creo que sea tan tonto. Cristiano tiene de aquí hasta que se muera un puesto como embajador del Madrid, eso implica reconocimiento, fama eterna y mucha pasta en publicidad. Pero todo eso se cae si se va al Pateti.
> 
> El pobre está obsesionado con retirarse como el máximo goleador de la champions, lleva 140 y Messi está a 15 con 125. Teme que el enano le pille y por eso está desesperado por ir a un club que juegue la champions.



Pues la lleva clara si pretende que algún grande le pague sus caprichos


----------



## vurvujo (23 Jul 2022)

filets dijo:


> Dos semanas ha tardado Hazard en tener molestias y no poder jugar


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Jul 2022)

el partido de hoy es bastante importante. Si el farsa gana la mass mierda se va a volcar con el puto equipo de Franco hablando de los grandes fichajes que han hecho, que que bueno es el gordo de laporta, que que gusto da ver jugar al farsa,,,


----------



## vurvujo (23 Jul 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ojalá me equivoque y me meta la lengua en el culo, pero me da a mi que Hazard no volverá ser el que era. Ya pasó su época y habrá que asumirlo.
> 
> Que es el partido a los 5 de la mañana?



En el RM no lo será. La temporada pasada de Vini fue mejor que cualquier temporada de Hazard, así que por ahí no será. 

No veo que posición pueda tener en este equipo. Jugar como remplazo de Benzema, que Rodrygo no termine de cuajar en la derecha y le pongan de vez en cuando por ahí. Realmente no lo veo.


----------



## Drogoprofe (23 Jul 2022)

Cantera vs cartera


----------



## vurvujo (23 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Pues la lleva clara si pretende que algún grande le pague sus caprichos



Una parte de mi quisiera que vuelva al Madrid, eso sí ganando el mínimo y aceptando ser suplente.

Luego entro en razón y se que él no aceptaría ese rol y haría bronca por no jugar y se me pasa.


----------



## VYP de Álava (23 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Una parte de mi quisiera que vuelva al Madrid, eso sí ganando el mínimo y aceptando ser suplente.
> 
> Luego entro en razón y se que él no aceptaría ese rol y haría bronca por no jugar y se me pasa.



Yo la verdad prefiero que se vaya al Atlético. Su ciclo en el Madrid está más que cerrado.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Me jodería un poco... pero se me pasaría.
> 
> Eso sí, no creo que sea tan tonto. Cristiano tiene de aquí hasta que se muera un puesto como embajador del Madrid, eso implica reconocimiento, fama eterna y mucha pasta en publicidad. Pero todo eso se cae si se va al Pateti.
> 
> El pobre está obsesionado con retirarse como el máximo goleador de la champions, lleva 140 y Messi está a 15 con 125. Teme que el enano le pille y por eso está desesperado por ir a un club que juegue la champions.



15 goles en champions no los mete Messi aunque siga hasta 2025.
Lo que el portugues tiene es hambre de seguir haciendo historia en champions y como habeis dicho antes, tambien miedo de pensar que excompañeros puedan superarle en champions. Dudo que su destino sea un equipo como el atletico, el cual es en champions aun mas perdedor que la Juve. 
Yo creo que ira a Bayern ahora que Lewandoski se fue.


----------



## artemis (23 Jul 2022)

Los culerdos están creciditos y os están vacilando, primero el tranquilos merengues y ahora esto

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="es" dir="ltr">La última vez que nos enfrentamos... <a href="https://t.co/nLAeawp4uw">pic.twitter.com/nLAeawp4uw</a></p>&mdash; FC Barcelona (@FCBarcelona_es) <a href="">July 23, 2022</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Gorrión (23 Jul 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Los culerdos están creciditos y os están vacilando, primero el tranquilos merengues y ahora esto
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="es" dir="ltr">La última vez que nos enfrentamos... <a href="https://t.co/nLAeawp4uw">pic.twitter.com/nLAeawp4uw</a></p>&mdash; FC Barcelona (@FCBarcelona_es) <a href="">July 23, 2022</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



Debe ser cosa del seny y el valors.

Para los madridistas gasolina de alto octanaje para ponerlos en su sitio a final de la temporada.

Que sigan.


----------



## filets (23 Jul 2022)

CR7 se quiere ir del ManU porque sin jugar Champions palma pasta de sus contratos de imagen, por eso le vale cualquier cosa que juegue champions este año.


----------



## filets (23 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> En el RM no lo será. La temporada pasada de Vini fue mejor que cualquier temporada de Hazard, así que por ahí no será.
> 
> No veo que posición pueda tener en este equipo. Jugar como remplazo de Benzema, que Rodrygo no termine de cuajar en la derecha y le pongan de vez en cuando por ahí. Realmente no lo veo.



Carlo ya ha dicho que va a jugar de falso 9, sera el suplente de Ramadan Karim


----------



## filets (23 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el partido de hoy es bastante importante. Si el farsa gana la mass mierda se va a volcar con el puto equipo de Franco hablando de los grandes fichajes que han hecho, que que bueno es el gordo de laporta, que que gusto da ver jugar al farsa,,,



Es importante que este partido lo gane el G&S Barcelona para que se endiosen y vuelvan a entrenar jugando al corro de la patata
La clave es RL. A ver como esta dentro de 6 meses. Ahi sabremos la intensidad de los entrenos con Javier al-Irani Hernández


----------



## Fiodor (23 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Una parte de mi quisiera que vuelva al Madrid, eso sí ganando el mínimo y aceptando ser suplente.
> 
> Luego entro en razón y se que él no aceptaría ese rol y haría bronca por no jugar y se me pasa.



Cristiano es un jugador con hambre, que se mata hasta en los amistosos... Por buen precio y aceptando la suplencia, también me parecería bien la vuelta...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Jul 2022)

CR es ya un exjugador. No sirve para un equipo top


----------



## xilebo (23 Jul 2022)

*¡Benzema se cae del Clásico!*

Aunque el francés se incorporó el pasado miércoles al mismo ritmo que sus compañeros, finalmente Ancelotti le reserva. Se queda en Los Ángeles junto a Carvajal, que sufre un esguince.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Jul 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Cristiano es un jugador con hambre, que se mata hasta en los amistosos... Por buen precio y aceptando la suplencia...



Incompatible una cosa con la otra.

Recordemos las finales de Champions en las que, pese a estar a punto de conseguir la victoria, de haber jugado todo el equipo bien incluido CR y haber marcado CR muchos goles en eliminatorias y semifinales, los últimos minutos eran un poco incómodos porque CR no había metido su golito. Extiende eso a toda una temporada de liga saliendo él quince minutos o menos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Una parte de mi quisiera que vuelva al Madrid, eso sí ganando el mínimo y aceptando ser suplente.
> 
> Luego entro en razón y se que él no aceptaría ese rol y haría bronca por no jugar y se me pasa.



Yo a Cristiano no lo querria volver a ver en el Madrid ni haciendo de utillero.


----------



## Fiodor (23 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Incompatible una cosa con la otra.
> 
> Recordemos las finales de Champions en las que, pese a estar a punto de conseguir la victoria, de haber jugado todo el equipo bien incluido CR y haber marcado CR muchos goles en eliminatorias y semifinales, los últimos minutos eran un poco incómodos porque CR no había metido su golito. Extiende eso a toda una temporada de liga saliendo él quince minutos o menos.



Tenía sus defectos pero se mataba en cada partido... Salía con una rabia al campo que difícilmente puedes ver en otro crack... Esa ambición es la que da títulos y hace ganar partidos encerrados...


----------



## fachacine (23 Jul 2022)

Tengo ganas de ver a Tchouameni y Rudiger, ya veré si me pongo la alarma a las 5...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (23 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Tengo ganas de ver a Tchouameni y Rudiger, ya veré si me pongo la alarma a las 5...



Yo seguramente seguire despierto. Aunque no me parece bien que se jueguen clasicos de verano, me parece que tienden a desvirtuarlos.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (23 Jul 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ojalá me equivoque y me meta la lengua en el culo, pero me da a mi que Hazard no volverá ser el que era. Ya pasó su época y habrá que asumirlo.
> 
> Que es el partido a los 5 de la mañana?



Hazard está acabado para el fútbol de élite. Venía ya muy tocado del tobillo de Inglaterra y la entrada de Menier le acabó de joder. Cosas que pasan, el fútbol es así.

Pero que evidentemente Hazard no va a volver a nivel de hace siete y ocho años; eso es imposible. Yo, con que pueda aportar lo que buenamente pueda y no cree problemas en el vestuario, ya me doy por satisfecho. No está, ni va a volver a estar, ni al 30% de lo que fue.

Lo más honesto por su parte hubiera sido retirarse, aunque con la pasta que le paga el Madrid entiendo que no ha de ser una decisión nada fácil. Pero hubiera sido lo más honesto.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (23 Jul 2022)

Aquí en Estados Unidos el partido es a las 10 pm, así que me pillaré un par de cervezas y lo veré. A ver si hay bastante gente para comentarlo por el foro, estaría muy bien.


----------



## fachacine (23 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Aquí en Estados Unidos el partido es a las 10 pm, así que me pillaré un par de cervezas y lo veré. A ver si hay bastante gente para comentarlo por el foro, estaría muy bien.



¿Tú vives en USA??? La primera noticia que tengo..


----------



## qbit (23 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Aquí en Estados Unidos el partido es a las 10 pm, así que me pillaré un par de cervezas y lo veré. A ver si hay bastante gente para comentarlo por el foro, estaría muy bien.



Espero que si el Madrid juega mal o pierde no os pongáis histéricas como si hubieran perdido un partido importante oficial.


----------



## El Juani (23 Jul 2022)

Lo estaré viendo. Es mi mandril. Borracho pero lo veré.


----------



## El Juani (23 Jul 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Espero que si el Madrid juega mal o pierde no os pongáis histéricas como si hubieran perdido un partido importante oficial.



Máxima exigencia. Es el Madrid.


----------



## qbit (23 Jul 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Máxima exigencia. Es el Madrid.



La exigencia cuando toca, como hicieron la temporada pasada.


----------



## El Juani (23 Jul 2022)

qbit dijo:


> La exigencia cuando toca, como hicieron la temporada pasada.



Sí. Pero quieres que gane el Madrid hoy? Pues así es. Dramas 0 pero es así.


----------



## qbit (23 Jul 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Sí. Pero quieres que gane el Madrid hoy? Pues así es. Dramas 0 pero es así.



Me da igual. Lo que quiero es que ganen los títulos, y que el 0-4 en partido oficial se lo metamos a ellos y que no vuelvan a suceder las cosas raras que sucedieron en ese partido.


----------



## fachacine (23 Jul 2022)

Bueno señores para esta temporada y para seguir la tradición ¿otro año más siendo los sextos favoritos para ganar la Champions? Por supuesto el equipo de Pep el máximo aspirante, yo creo que deberían darle algún trofeo al "máximo favorito a la Champions durante 6 años seguidos" o algo así.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Bueno señores para esta temporada y para seguir la tradición ¿otro año más siendo los sextos favoritos para ganar la Champions? Por supuesto el equipo de Pep el máximo aspirante, yo creo que deberían darle algún trofeo al "máximo favorito a la Champions durante 6 años seguidos" o algo así.



EL madrid lleva como 15 o 16 orejonas de esas, ya perdí la cuenta y al menos desde la séptima en ninguna ha partido como favorito, pero ni entre la propia afición. 

Parte de la idiosincrasia del cluc. Y que siga así.

HALA MADRID, HOSTIAS


----------



## _Suso_ (23 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Aquí en Estados Unidos el partido es a las 10 pm, así que me pillaré un par de cervezas y lo veré. A ver si hay bastante gente para comentarlo por el foro, estaría muy bien.



Conmigo no cuentes, con lo cansado que ando del curro como para levantarme a las cuatro de la mañana, que sí, que soy canario, una hora menos


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Jul 2022)

pos yo si me levanto como todos los días la segunda parte sí la veo, igual te acompaño con el carajillo del desayuno, @Xequinfumfa


----------



## artemis (23 Jul 2022)

SI JODER SI @Obiwanchernobil THIS IS THE MANDRIL








Y no, no es una academia de fútbol de África o el patio de Alcalá Meco aunque lo parezca


----------



## Xequinfumfa (23 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Tú vives en USA??? La primera noticia que tengo..



¿Soy muy pesado diciéndolo?
Pues no es mi intención para nada, no creo que vivir aquí tenga más mérito que hacerlo en cualquier otro sitio. De hecho, con total franqyeza, estoy hasta los huevos de vivir aquí. El verano que viene me piro y solo vengo de vacaciones.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> ¿Soy muy pesado diciéndolo?
> Pues no es mi intención para nada, no creo que vivir aquí tenga más mérito que hacerlo en cualquier otro sitio. De hecho, con total franqyeza, estoy hasta los huevos de vivir aquí. El verano que viene me piro y solo vengo de vacaciones.



pues yo me acabo de enterar


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Jul 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> pues yo me acabo de enterar



Yo tampoco lo sabía.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jul 2022)

Vamos!!
Sólo quedan cinco horas!!!!!!


----------



## Roedr (24 Jul 2022)

artemis dijo:


> SI JODER SI @Obiwanchernobil THIS IS THE MANDRIL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es curioso, creo que cada uno pertenece a una raza negra distinta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jul 2022)

artemis dijo:


> SI JODER SI @Obiwanchernobil THIS IS THE MANDRIL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cacaolat para todos!!!!!!


----------



## fachacine (24 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> ¿Soy muy pesado diciéndolo?
> Pues no es mi intención para nada, no creo que vivir aquí tenga más mérito que hacerlo en cualquier otro sitio. De hecho, con total franqyeza, estoy hasta los huevos de vivir aquí. El verano que viene me piro y solo vengo de vacaciones.



No si no lo decía en sentido irónico, es que de verdad no sabía que vivías allí


----------



## Andr3ws (24 Jul 2022)

Han parado el Bayern Man City por lluvias intensas. 
En 11 min el rubio ya se había estrenado.


----------



## Andr3ws (24 Jul 2022)

El Madrid no juega a nada, el Madrid gana de suerte, el Madrid gana robando…..

El Real Madrid (2021-2022):


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> ¿Soy muy pesado diciéndolo?
> Pues no es mi intención para nada, no creo que vivir aquí tenga más mérito que hacerlo en cualquier otro sitio. De hecho, con total franqyeza, *estoy hasta los huevos de vivir aquí*. El verano que viene me piro y solo vengo de vacaciones.



por que motivos exactamente?


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (24 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡Benzema se cae del Clásico!*
> 
> Aunque el francés se incorporó el pasado miércoles al mismo ritmo que sus compañeros, finalmente Ancelotti le reserva. Se queda en Los Ángeles junto a Carvajal, que sufre un esguince.



joder pues llegan las risas, sin Benzema, a Chicletto le vale un acabado y tocado Hazard, o Latasa y Mayoral, de traca.
Joder Flo espabila mecagoentusputasgafas


----------



## Raul83 (24 Jul 2022)

artemis dijo:


> SI JODER SI @Obiwanchernobil THIS IS THE MANDRIL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tú vete comprando la camiseta del Atlético de Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> por que motivos exactamente?



Llevo 20 anyos por aqui y creo que mi etapa profesional y personal aqui ya esta llegando a su fin. Me apetecen otros aires y otros retos. Basicamente es eso.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 Jul 2022)

Me encanta el 11 titular del Madrid, por cierto. 
Ese centro del campo: Tchouameni, Valverde, Camavinga es mi favorito y creo que va a marcar una epoca en el club.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 Jul 2022)

Estáis todos sobando, cabrones!!!

Arriba, que juega el Madrid!!!!


----------



## pepitoburbujas (24 Jul 2022)

Yo lo estoy viendo. Ritmo intenso presionando mucho el barsa. Ha marcado rapiña. Hazard no está para jugar si toca correr.


----------



## petro6 (24 Jul 2022)

El partido está siendo bonito. Nuestros negros cuando estén en forma van a ser infranqueables,


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 Jul 2022)

Camavinga se está sacando el rabo. Rüdiger, muy bueno. A Tchouameni lo veo bastante perdido. El gol ha sido porque Militao se ha resbalado, pero el Madrid está jugando bien.


----------



## petro6 (24 Jul 2022)

Están rabiando las culerdas.


----------



## Gorrión (24 Jul 2022)

Que poca clase tienen, los cules son gente asquerosa.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 Jul 2022)

Rüdiger está como las putas maracas de Machín. Se ha ido directo a por Araújo en la tangana. Nos va a dar muchas tardes de gloria, ya os lo voy diciendo. 

P.S. Camavinga, hoy por hoy, es el mejor mediocentro de la plantilla del Real Madrid. Debería ser titular indiscutible.


----------



## Gorrión (24 Jul 2022)

La verdad es que si, Camavinga está dejando surcos en el campo ¿Por qué está Rüdiger en el lateral en vez de Alaba?


----------



## pepitoburbujas (24 Jul 2022)

Ahora que se ha lesionao limitao, supongo que pasará a central y saldrá Mendy


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> La verdad es que si, Camavinga está dejando surcos en el campo ¿Por qué está Rüdiger en el lateral en vez de Alaba?



Para frenar a Rapinha.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Estáis todos sobando, cabrones!!!
> 
> Arriba, que juega el Madrid!!!!




Estoy por aquí. Me he levantado a las 5 de la madrugada para ver nuevamente un clasico: la farsa presionando como locos a cada jugador del madrid, y el Madrid empeñado en sacar el balón desde su portería intentando regatear a los del farsa , y esa técnica de subnormales es regalarl un gol al contrario casi por cada fallo que se tenga al sacar el balón regateando a los rivales desde tu área ; y efectivamente, cagada de militao al sacar el balón y gol del farsa.

De hecho el madrid ya la cagó antes también al sacar el balon desde la misma porteria, esa vez fue camavinga, y no nos metieron ahí el primero de milagro.

El sacar el balón desde tu portería está bien cuando no te presionan. Pero cuando tienes a 5 o 6 rivales esperándote en la línea de tu área, sacar el balón regateandoles es regalarles un ataque de gol a ellos. (Quienes sean los contrarios, no sólo el farsa)
Esto que es evidente , pues cagueto no lo pilla.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Jul 2022)

Es mejor Ausencio que hazard y no es broma


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Jul 2022)

Tchoameni camavinga valverde buenos los tres pero les falta la creación de juego. 
Sale modric espero que se note 
Rudiger bien


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Jul 2022)

Nada más empezar la segunda parte y lo mismo : fallo al sacar el balón desde portería y peligro de gol a favor del farsa


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 Jul 2022)

Pues sí, macho, es desesperante.


----------



## petro6 (24 Jul 2022)

La que ha fallao Ausencio.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Jul 2022)

Fantástico Ausencio fallando un gol claro.

Y espero que no vendan a mendy


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jul 2022)

Buenas noches, cómo va esto.


----------



## petro6 (24 Jul 2022)

Sale Cabriozola.


----------



## petro6 (24 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches, cómo va esto.



Palmamos. Primera parte interesante, segunda ni fú ni fa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jul 2022)

Joder si son todos los suplentes
Espero que los americanos no hayan pagado mucho por esto.


----------



## petro6 (24 Jul 2022)

Qué malo es el Odriozola.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (24 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder si son todos los suplentes
> Espero que los americanos no hayan pagado mucho por esto.



Los americanos (hispanos todos) se les ve bastante ilusionados con el bolo. En la primera parte han salido en serio y ahí el barsa ha sido superior, con su presión adelantada. 

Por nuestra parte, destacar el fiasco de poner a Hazard de delantero. En realidad, el fiasco es no tener un delantero decente si falta Benzema. Así que recemos para que no se constipe.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Jul 2022)

Sin Benzema el Madrid prácticamente no tiene ataque


----------



## petro6 (24 Jul 2022)

Armariano.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jul 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Los americanos (hispanos todos) se les ve bastante ilusionados con el bolo. En la primera parte han salido en serio y ahí el barsa ha sido superior, con su presión adelantada.
> 
> Por nuestra parte, destacar el fiasco de poner a Hazard de delantero. En realidad, el fiasco es no tener un delantero decente si falta Benzema. Así que recemos para que no se constipe.



Ya me imaginaba, supongo que lo tendrían pactado los dos equipos eso de ir a tope en la primera parte y luego aflojar.


Ausencia le.veo en su línea al igual que Mariano.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Jul 2022)

Modric como si no jugase


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Jul 2022)

Con hazard jugábamos con uno menos
Con Ausencio y mariano jugamos con dos menos


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Jul 2022)

Final de esta mierda
Me voy a dormir un poco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jul 2022)

Joder me vuelvo a la cama, menuda tela.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 Jul 2022)

Bueeeeeeeeno, pues ya esta. 
La primera parte ha sido mucho mejor; en la segunda ha habido muchos cambios y se ha desdibujado mucho el equipo. 

Algunas conclusiones rapidas sobre el Madrid: 
1. Camavinga titular. 
2. Rudiger ha estado muy bien.
3. Tchouameni ha estado muy perdido, necesita mas partidos para que se le vea algo. 
4. Hazard es un ex-futbolista (nada que no supieramos ya)
5. Necesitamos fichar a un tio arriba como el comer. Espero que Benzema aguante, porque ver a Mariano como 9 del Madrid es descorazonador. Imagino que Mayoral lo hara algo mejor...pero hay que fichar algo medianamente decente arriba. No se...un Raul de Tomas, un Morata, un Lucas Boye...algun tio que no sea top mundial pero que sea un delantero de garantias y que sepa lo que hace. 

Algunas conclusiones rapidas sobre el Barcelona:
1. Se han reforzado de puta madre y van a ser mucho mas peligrosos que la temporada pasada. 
2. Kessie me parece un tronco de tres pares de narices, pero Rapinha (sin ser la ultima chupada del mango) es un tipo rapido y con calidad (mejora a Ferran Torres), Christensen es un buen central y Lewandowski se va a hinchar a meter goles. Conservan a Araujo (el mejor central del Barcelona y, para mi, top mundial en su posicion) y a Dembele. Ansu Fati les durara lo que les dure, pero tiene muchisimo gol y calidad. 

En general, el Madrid ha estado bastante bien, pero hay unas carencias evidentes que son las que vemos todos desde hace anyos. No creo que se fiche a nadie porque Florentino es como es, para lo bueno y para lo malo. Con todo y con eso, sigo viendo al Madrid un par de peldanyos por encima del Barcelona a poco que cojamos ritmo de competicion.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueeeeeeeeno, pues ya esta.
> La primera parte ha sido mucho mejor; en la segunda ha habido muchos cambios y se ha desdibujado mucho el equipo.
> 
> Algunas conclusiones rapidas sobre el Madrid:
> ...




Teníamos que haber fichado a alguien arriba.

Como benzema tenga una lesión grave este año nos comemos una mierda.


----------



## xilebo (24 Jul 2022)

*El Clásico se calienta por una patada a Vinicius*

Al filo del descanso en Las Vegas, estalló una tangana con Rodrygo, Busquets, Araújo y Rüdiger como protagonistas...


----------



## Th89 (24 Jul 2022)

Pues primer título de la farsa, ahora se montarán sus películas. 

Eso no quita que tenemos carencias en ataque y un resfriado de Benzema sería un drama.


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueeeeeeeeno, pues ya esta.
> La primera parte ha sido mucho mejor; en la segunda ha habido muchos cambios y se ha desdibujado mucho el equipo.
> 
> Algunas conclusiones rapidas sobre el Madrid:
> ...



Si el Madrid no ficha un delantero es que alguien pretende sabotear nuestra temporada.


----------



## ccc (24 Jul 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Si el Madrid no ficha un delantero es que alguien pretende sabotear nuestra temporada.



Seamos serios, el madrid tenia a Jovic y a Mariano y no habian ni jugado ni 500 minutos en toda la temporada.

Para que Benzema juegue todos los partidos, paso de fichar un delantero de andar por casa , gastarme 50 Kgs, que no termine haciendo nada y que despues se convierta en una lacra.

Nuestro problema es que pese a poder hacer 5 cambios por partido, Benzema se lo chupa todo: Pues nada, con el tiramos hasta que se lesione, es lo que hay.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Jul 2022)

Bueno, veo que se han sacado conclusiones, muchas positivas, no hay más lesionados y el resultado no es vendible porque es un resultado normal.

A seguir construyendo y a prepararse para la Supercopa de Europa y el 1° partido de Liga.

Gracias a los foreros que lo han seguido en directo (Sobretodo Xequinfumfa).


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Jul 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Seamos serios, el madrid tenia a Jovic y a Mariano y no habian ni jugado ni 500 minutos en toda la temporada.
> 
> Para que Benzema juegue todos los partidos, paso de fichar un delantero de andar por casa , gastarme 50 Kgs, que no termine haciendo nada y que despues se convierta en una lacra.
> 
> Nuestro problema es que pese a poder hacer 5 cambios por partido, Benzema se lo chupa todo: Pues nada, con el tiramos hasta que se lesione, es lo que hay.



Mariano y Jovic no jugaron la temporada pasada por Mariano y Jovic, no por Benzema. Si eres un jugador menor (aunque la gestión del Madrid de Jovic es de traca...) no te haces un hueco. 

Con solo un delantero centro y de 35 en un año de mundial, no fichar a nadie es suicida. Y si no encuentras a nadie decente por el que apostar, despide a tu equipo técnico. Y si apuestas por Rodrygo, ficha a un jugador de banda derecha, que había alguno en el mercado... pero jugarse la temporada a que Panzard resucite es una ridiculez.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Clásico se calienta por una patada a Vinicius*
> 
> Al filo del descanso en Las Vegas, estalló una tangana con Rodrygo, Busquets, Araújo y Rüdiger como protagonistas...



Pues en eso ya hemos mejorado al año pasado. Hace un año le daban una señora patada a alguno y nadie acudia al rescate, le faltaba sangre al once...


----------



## El chepa (24 Jul 2022)

Casemiro lentísimo y parece que con barriga veraniega. Lo poco que ha jugado Rodrygo de 9 no me ha parecido mal. Rudiger nos va a dar días de gloria. El puesto de 2 muy mal (Lucas, Odrio).


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Jul 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Casemiro lentísimo y parece que con barriga veraniega. Lo poco que ha jugado Rodrygo de 9 no me ha parecido mal. Rudiger nos va a dar días de gloria. El puesto de 2 muy mal (Lucas, Odrio).



Casemiro cada vez empieza más lento las pretemporadas. Le cuesta coger ritmo.


----------



## josemanuelb (24 Jul 2022)

Muy mal Cejotti.

No se puede quitar a la CMK de golpe porque los otros 3 juntos (salvo Camavinga) no son portentos técnicamente para sacar el balón. Uno de Modric, Kroos o Ceballos tienen que jugar siempre.

Hazard no es falso 9, ya lo hizo el año pasado con Modric y salió fatal. Si quieres poner a Hazard ponlo en la derecha y Rodrygo de 9.

Fichas a Rudiger para reforzar el juego aéreo en el centro de la defensa y lo mete de lateral diciendo que no quiere romper la pareja de centrales del año pasado. Puto necio, Rudiger central y Alaba lateral.

No me gusta nada este año. Sin un 9 suplente, ningún fichaje arriba y haciendo estas alineaciones pésimas muy pocas ganas de ver todos los partidos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Jul 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Muy mal Cejotti.
> 
> No se puede quitar a la CMK de golpe porque los otros 3 juntos (salvo Camavinga) no son portentos técnicamente para sacar el balón. Uno de Modric, Kroos o Ceballos tienen que jugar siempre.
> 
> ...




el madrid en este tipo de partidos tiene que jugar por lo menos con 4 centrocampistas

yo no vería mal a tchoua, edu, y valverde si despues pones tb a modric o a kross.


----------



## artemis (24 Jul 2022)

Gran asistencia de Limitao


----------



## ccc (24 Jul 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Mariano y Jovic no jugaron la temporada pasada por Mariano y Jovic, no por Benzema. Si eres un jugador menor (aunque la gestión del Madrid de Jovic es de traca...) no te haces un hueco.
> 
> Con solo un delantero centro y de 35 en un año de mundial, no fichar a nadie es suicida. Y si no encuentras a nadie decente por el que apostar, despide a tu equipo técnico. Y si apuestas por Rodrygo, ficha a un jugador de banda derecha, que había alguno en el mercado... pero jugarse la temporada a que Panzard resucite es una ridiculez.



Pues muy bien, falta un delantero, ahora dime a quien fichas, cuanta pasta le cuesta al madrid y tiene ganas de venir aqui, teniendo encuenta que Benzema se lo chupa todo. 

Venga nombres.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Jul 2022)

Hay que vender a Asensio Mariano y Mayoral para traer a CR


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Jul 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pues muy bien, falta un delantero, ahora dime a quien fichas, cuanta pasta le cuesta al madrid y tiene ganas de venir aqui, teniendo encuenta que Benzema se lo chupa todo.
> 
> Venga nombres.



No me pagan por ser el secretario técnico del Madrid (¿tenemos alguno?), qué se lo curre él y que busque un delantero. Yo hubiera ido a por un jugador de banda derecha, Dembelé o Gnabry. Había opciones que no hemos intentado. Si quieres un perfil más bajo y de futuro, podías haber intentado a Ketelaere o Antony si no fuera por los putos pasaportes. Para mí el perfil más urgente y que menos hay en plantilla es el extremo derecho... y Rodrygo al centro.

Pero yo no soy el responsable de fichar en el Madrid. Al que le paguen por eso que haga su puto trabajo.


----------



## fachacine (24 Jul 2022)

Esto de que Asensio falle un gol cantado "porque no le viene a su pierna buena" es una excusa de mierda de la que empiezo a estar harto.


----------



## filets (24 Jul 2022)

La mitad de los que jugaron en el Barça estan sin inscribir


----------



## filets (24 Jul 2022)

Primer partido de la temporada y la mitad de la peña haciendose SEPUKU
Sois un meme

VIVA EL MADRID, OSTIA PVTA
A POR LA 15


----------



## tururut12 (24 Jul 2022)

El Real necesita fichar urgentemente un 9 para esta temporada. Difícilmente Benzemá mantenga el nivel de la temporada pasada habiendo un Mundial por medio. En mi opinión apostaría por un jugador joven europeo de una liga de segunda fila que haya sido el máximo goleador de la misma.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Jul 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Hay que vender a Asensio Mariano y Mayoral para traer a CR



Y a Odriozola tb


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Jul 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> El Real necesita fichar urgentemente un 9 para esta temporada. Difícilmente Benzemá mantenga el nivel de la temporada pasada habiendo un Mundial por medio. En mi opinión apostaría por un jugador joven europeo de una liga de segunda fila que haya sido el máximo goleador de la misma.



CR


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Esto de que Asensio falle un gol cantado "porque no le viene a su pierna buena" es una excusa de mierda de la que empiezo a estar harto.



Odriozola Asensio Mariano y Mayoral fuera


----------



## Chichimango (24 Jul 2022)

El partido de anoche solo sirvió para hacer caja, pero esa caja la puedes hacer también contra el United o contra el Chelsea, no hay por qué jugar todas las putas pretemporadas con el Barça. Si pierdes, aunque sea un partido de mierda en Miami, se te suben a las barbas enseguida, la prensa empieza a buscar culpables, un sector del madridismo se pone nervioso y pide la luna...

En fin, paciencia que acabamos de empezar y de lo de anoche, en un mes, no se acuerda nadie.


----------



## filets (24 Jul 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> El partido de anoche solo sirvió para hacer caja, pero esa caja la puedes hacer también contra el United o contra el Chelsea, no hay por qué jugar todas las putas pretemporadas con el Barça. Si pierdes, aunque sea un partido de mierda en Miami, se te suben a las barbas enseguida, la prensa empieza a buscar culpables, un sector del madridismo se pone nervioso y pide la luna...
> 
> En fin, paciencia que acabamos de empezar y de lo de anoche, en un mes, no se acuerda nadie.



Tu no te has enterado que los 3 de la SuperLiga somos unos apestados que no podemos jugar contra nadie mas


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (24 Jul 2022)

Vosotros que tenéis mejor memoria, ¿os acordáis de si la temporada pasada estaba todo el mundo tan histérico con el delantero suplente?

Porque entonces sí era un drama con los dos inútiles. Ahora tenemos a un inútil y a Mayoral que marcará 8 o 10 goles.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (24 Jul 2022)

Vosotros que tenéis mejor memoria, ¿os acordáis de si la temporada pasada estaba todo el mundo tan histérico con el delantero suplente?

Porque entonces sí era un drama con los dos inútiles. Ahora tenemos a un inútil y a Mayoral que marcará 8 o 10 goles.


----------



## fred (24 Jul 2022)

filets dijo:


> Tu no te has enterado que los 3 de la SuperLiga somos unos apestados que no podemos jugar contra nadie mas



Ostras es verdad porque el siguiente europeo es contra la Juve,manda narices que no haya visto nada en la prensa.


----------



## _Suso_ (24 Jul 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Vosotros que tenéis mejor memoria, ¿os acordáis de si la temporada pasada estaba todo el mundo tan histérico con el delantero suplente?
> 
> Porque entonces sí era un drama con los dos inútiles. Ahora tenemos a un inútil y a Mayoral que marcará 8 o 10 goles.



El año pasado todos pensábamos que el Atlético se llevaba la liga de calle y nos comimos nuestras palabras.

Por cierto, vi el partido en diferido y vinicius tiene pinta de crack mundial, menuda jugada en la primera parte.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Jul 2022)

Qué os dije ayer? La prensa antimadrista encabezada por el marca y el as diciendo que bueno es el farsa y que crack es rafiña


----------



## Bimbo (24 Jul 2022)

Los negros del madrid son mas malos que el sebo como modric y benzéma se lesionen flipa


----------



## Edu.R (24 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> y que crack es rafiña



¿Os acordáis de la Supercopa 2017, con los golazos de Asensio y el famoso "Asensio balón de oro"?

Yo me acuerdo. Que el tal Rapinha haya caido de pie está muy bien, pero la temporada son 9 meses (Este año 10) y no vale empezar bien el primer mes y luego desaparecer. Al Barcelona el año pasado le pasó con varios jugadores.

Por lo tanto, yo sería cauto.

Lo que parece evidente es que el Barcelona está obligado a competir al máximo en Liga, Copa y Champions. Tanto deportiva como económicamente, porque han hecho una apuesta cortoplacista muy fuerte. Se han obligado ellos mismos. A partir de ahi, con una expectativa tan alta, es más probable fracasar que otra cosa. El Barcelona tiene nada más empezar dos salidas muy jodidas (San Sebastián y Sevilla). Ya veremos cual es el discurso a mediados de septiembre.


----------



## The Replicant (24 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> que crack es rafiña



pues mucho me temo que con Rapiña han acertado, he visto algun partido del Leeds y es un puto crack, esperemos que acabe siendo un Dembele de la vida pero mucho me temo...


----------



## Mecanosfera (24 Jul 2022)

Están reponiendo el partido en TVE1 acaba de empezar


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 Jul 2022)

El fichaje bueno del Barça sería Koundé. Si logran una defensa Araújo, Koundé, más Cristiansen y lo que pueda jugar Piqué, más la rata de Jordi Alba...es una linea defensiva muy seria. 

Su centro del campo me parece netamente inferior al nuestro. Entre Pedri, Gabi, Fofo, Miliki y Milikito no hacen un Camavinga. 

Y arriba...nosotros tenemos una delantera titular mejor (Rodrigo-Vinicius y Benzema), pero ellos tienen 427 jugadores de nivel medio-alto y alto que te pueden pegar un baile a poco que tengas que jugar con los Asensios y Marianos de la vida: Dembele, Rapinha, Ferran Torres, Ansu Fati, Aubameyang, Lewandowski...es mucha tralla, eh. Y esto quebrados y en la puta ruina porque en España se les permite todo a los del país pequeñito y tal. 

No ha sido un mal partido ni se puede vender el tema como que el Barcelona resurge de sus cenizas y juegan como los ángeles y el Madrid todo mal y bla bla bla. No. Pero el fichaje estaba clarísimo: 50 o 60 kilos y te traías a Gnabry. El problema es que se ha querido esperar a que saliera el hijo de mil #%@^$#!!^&## de Asensio y al final no ha salido porque toda Europa ve la mierda seca que es y no lo quiere ni el puto Arsenal (deben haber cambiado de director deportivo, joder!!!). 

Que sí, que somos mejores que ellos. Pero con Gnabry hubiéramos ido perfectos y ahora vamos a estar rezando para que a Benzema no le den ni unas cagaleras en una temporada con un Mundial a final de año. 

En fin.


----------



## El chepa (24 Jul 2022)

No le he visto nada a Rapiña, no se ha ido de Rudiger ni una vez, y eso que el alemán ha jugado con chanclas.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 Jul 2022)

No flipáis vosotros ni nada...te compro lo de Rapinha (¿Raphinha, Rapiña...?), básicamente porque habéis podido retener a Dembele y le va a meter presión y os compro lo de Lewandowski. Pero Gabi, Pedri y toda la basca que tenéis en el centro del campo no le llega a nuestros negros ni a la punta de la polla (que les hace cosquillas en los tobillos, como mandan los cánones).

Os habéis reforzado bien con las palancas de la ballena cocainómana esa que tenéis de presidente, pero la Liga se la va a seguir quedando papá. Y lo sabéis.


----------



## fachacine (24 Jul 2022)

Me da asquito ese tipo de aficionados del Madrid que hay en Estados Unidos, van al fútbol como el que va a ver la alfombra roja de los Oscars, encima se pasan el partido entero alegres, sonriendo y animando con independencia de que juguemos bien o mal, hasta se les veía riendo cuando ha marcado el Barsa. Y no señores, no, eso no es el Madrid. Aquí en el Bernabeu si juegas mal el público te pone las pilas, y eso hace que nadie se relaje, lo que es una de las grandes claves para mantener el nivel de exigencia y que lleguen los títulos. En cambio a los fans que tenemos en EEUU parece que les da igual. Que les den por culo, no son la auténtica y genuina afición del Madrid.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Jul 2022)

la verdad es que el barcelona tiene un monton de jugadores arriba de nivel alto,y el Madrid arriba alborota con el de siempre,Vinicius,y algo de Rodrygo…no es nada personal pero Benzema va a hacer 35 palos este año y le veo convertido en un empujador,pero desequilibrio poco…

el centro del campo valverde - chua - camavinga en apariencia es granitico,aunque jugando con un rival que presiona van a tener problemas porque ninguno es de toque de balon rapido y fluido,tendran que meter a Kroos o Modric bastantes veces.La defensa igual,mucho musculo,aunque veo mucho cabra loca ahi…

y luego un porterazo sin discusion.

lo de la liga este año no se,no se…


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Me da asquito ese tipo de aficionados del Madrid que hay en Estados Unidos, van al fútbol como el que va a ver la alfombra roja de los Oscars, encima se pasan el partido entero alegres, sonriendo y animando con independencia de que juguemos bien o mal, hasta se les veía riendo cuando ha marcado el Barsa. Y no señores, no, eso no es el Madrid. Aquí en el Bernabeu si juegas mal el público te pone las pilas, y eso hace que nadie se relaje, lo que es una de las grandes claves para mantener el nivel de exigencia y que lleguen los títulos. En cambio a los fans que tenemos en EEUU parece que les da igual. Que les den por culo, no son la auténtica y genuina afición del Madrid.



Hombre, si en 1984 se hubiera celebrado en España un amistoso entre Celtics y Lakers los aficionados españoles de uno y otro equipo habríamos dado un trozo de nuestro pene por poder verlo y habríamos estado tan contentos y tan flipados con el espectáculo que habríamos aplaudido hasta al chico de las botellas de agua.

Seamos tolerantes con los panchis. En cierto modo es un tipo de discapacidad.  son como nuestros hermanitos pequeños.


----------



## _Suso_ (24 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> la verdad es que el barcelona tiene un monton de jugadores arriba de nivel alto,y el Madrid arriba alborota con el de siempre,Vinicius,y algo de Rodrygo…no es nada personal pero Benzema va a hacer 35 palos este año y le veo convertido en un empujador,pero desequilibrio poco…
> 
> el centro del campo valverde - chua - camavinga en apariencia es granitico,aunque jugando con un rival que presiona van a tener problemas porque ninguno es de toque de balon rapido y fluido,tendran que meter a Kroos o Modric bastantes veces.La defensa igual,mucho musculo,aunque veo mucho cabra loca ahi…
> 
> ...



Yo me vengo arriba y digo que la ganamos de calle, la defensa del barza y el centro del campo es una puta mierda y no creo que tenga tan buen ataque como se dice.

Hace unos años en pretemporada Joao Feliz nos metió un chorro de goles en USA también, y?


----------



## Chispeante (24 Jul 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Vosotros que tenéis mejor memoria, ¿os acordáis de si la temporada pasada estaba todo el mundo tan histérico con el delantero suplente?
> 
> Porque entonces sí era un drama con los dos inútiles. Ahora tenemos a un inútil y a Mayoral que marcará 8 o 10 goles.



Para sustituir a Benzema no hay mejor opción que Mayoral. Porque ningún RdT o Morata de la vida va a cobrar menos ni va a aceptar que sus opciones reales de jugar son 10 minutos en Liga de tarde en tarde y algún partido en Copa del Rey. Esa era la función de Jovic,..cobrando mucho más. Estas condiciones no te las compra ningún jugador de nivel medio-alto y a buen precio. Los tres goles en tres temporadas también te los asegura Mayoral y seguramente te los mejora

¿Y si se lesiona Benzemá o baja de nivel? Pues entonces va a dar igual a quien fiches porque nadie puede sustituir al francés, ni Morata,ni Icardi, ni Griezmann,...salvo Mbappé o Haland. El delantero suplente del Madrid, tal y como gestiona la plantilla Ancelotti, tiene que ser alguien barato, obediente y resignado. Si Mayoral juega más o menos igual que en el Getafe o la Roma, la mejora con respecto a Jovic es enorme.


----------



## Harkkonen (24 Jul 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Para sustituir a Benzema no hay mejor opción que Mayoral. Porque ningún RdT o Morata de la vida va a cobrar menos ni va a aceptar que sus opciones reales de jugar son 10 minutos en Liga de tarde en tarde y algún partido en Copa del Rey. Esa era la función de Jovic,..cobrando mucho más. Estas condiciones no te las compra ningún jugador de nivel medio-alto y a buen precio. Los tres goles en tres temporadas también te los asegura Mayoral y seguramente te los mejora
> 
> ¿Y si se lesiona Benzemá o baja de nivel? Pues entonces va a dar igual a quien fiches porque nadie puede sustituir al francés, ni Morata,ni Icardi, ni Griezmann,...salvo Mbappé o Haland. El delantero suplente del Madrid, tal y como gestiona la plantilla Ancelotti, tiene que ser alguien barato, obediente y resignado. Si Mayoral juega más o menos igual que en el Getafe o la Roma, la mejora con respecto a Jovic es enorme.



Lo del pasaporte Covid de Mayoral es de despido...

Pero bueno, parece el único 9 suplente que tenemos ya que Latasa como se vio ayer no cuenta.

Si pone a Hazard por delante de Mayoral en el próximo partido sabremos que Ancelotti no cuenta tampoco con él y tenemos un problema


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (24 Jul 2022)

Tenéis que aprender un poco de los hamijos del Barça. Han ganado una copa del rey en 3 años, estando todo el tiempo flipadisimos con el equipazo que tenían y lo buenos que eran, y este año se gastan 6 años de derechos de TV para mejorar el equipazo con un pavo que luchaba por no descender en la Premier y otro que viene a veranear con su mujer a Mallorca... Y siguen contentísimos.

Que no os digo que seáis así de tontos, pero por lo menos no estad amargados, que acabamos de ganar la Champions y el problema más gordo que tenemos es como encajar a los dos fichajes nuevos sin que se líen a palos en el vestuario.


----------



## Harkkonen (24 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> la verdad es que el barcelona tiene un monton de jugadores arriba de nivel alto,y el Madrid arriba alborota con el de siempre,Vinicius,y algo de Rodrygo…no es nada personal pero Benzema va a hacer 35 palos este año y le veo convertido en un empujador,pero desequilibrio poco…
> 
> el centro del campo valverde - chua - camavinga en apariencia es granitico,aunque jugando con un rival que presiona van a tener problemas porque ninguno es de toque de balon rapido y fluido,tendran que meter a Kroos o Modric bastantes veces.La defensa igual,mucho musculo,aunque veo mucho cabra loca ahi…
> 
> ...



El Barsa tiene mucho más gol que nosotros.

Su centro del campo no da el nivel físico y hay q ver q fichan atrás...

Nosotros tenemos los mismos problemas del año pasado, salida del balón desde atrás y gol.

Hemos fichado a dos jugadores que no solucionan ninguna carencia


----------



## Harkkonen (24 Jul 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Vosotros que tenéis mejor memoria, ¿os acordáis de si la temporada pasada estaba todo el mundo tan histérico con el delantero suplente?
> 
> Porque entonces sí era un drama con los dos inútiles. Ahora tenemos a un inútil y a Mayoral que marcará 8 o 10 goles.



Si no vemos jugar a Mayoral y Latasa es normal que estemos histéricos...

Hazard de 9 es una inocentada de Angelotte, como la de Modric del año pasado contra el Barsa.

Lo del debut de Rudiger como lateral izquierdo otra buena inocentada tb


----------



## petro6 (24 Jul 2022)

Del centro del campo para atrás el Barcedrogas es un equipo muy normalito comparado con nosotros, En cuanto nuestros mamadous estén al máximo de su físico no va a haber color.

Ayer por lo menos no se vió tan claramente que su delantera sea para marcar una época o muy superior a la nuestra, que nos hace falta alguien más, por supuesto, pero yo no me preocuparía demasiado.


----------



## arriondas (24 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> la verdad es que el barcelona tiene un monton de jugadores arriba de nivel alto,y el Madrid arriba alborota con el de siempre,Vinicius,y algo de Rodrygo…no es nada personal pero Benzema va a hacer 35 palos este año y le veo convertido en un empujador,pero desequilibrio poco…
> 
> el centro del campo valverde - chua - camavinga en apariencia es granitico,aunque jugando con un rival que presiona van a tener problemas porque ninguno es de toque de balon rapido y fluido,tendran que meter a Kroos o Modric bastantes veces.La defensa igual,mucho musculo,aunque veo mucho cabra loca ahi…
> 
> ...



El Barcelona se ha reforzado mucho en ataque, arriba tiene al menos a tres jugadores con mucha pegada (Lewandowski, Fati y Aubameyang) Curiosamente ese es el talón de Aquiles de un equipo rocoso como es el Madrid. Benzema, a pesar de la magnífica temporada que hizo, no es un jugador tan desequilibrante como otros que han pasado por el club. La clave el año pasado fue la solidez defensiva y tener a un Courtois que está al nivel del mejor portero de la actualidad (o sea, él)

El Barcelona ha subido muchos enteros para la liga, ya que tiene mucho mejor equipo que la temporada pasada, mientras que el Madrid sigue más o menos igual, con fichajes que aportan músculo (como Tchouameni o Rüdiger) y ya sin Bale o Jovic. Cierto es que un equipo que ha ganado un doblete no tendría por qué llevar a cabo una revolución en la plantilla. Aunque...


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Jul 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Hazard de 9 es una inocentada de Angelotte, como la de Modric del año pasado contra el Barsa.



Si pones a un tío canijo de 9 tiene que tener otras virtudes para compensar,como arrancada,mucha velocidad punta y finura en el remate,se me viene a la cabeza el Griezmann de su primera etapa en el patético,a Hazard ya no le veo...

Hazard como interior,arropado por más jugadores...quizás,pero hoy día sin un mínimo de fuerza es muy complicado por bueno que seas.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Me da asquito ese tipo de aficionados del Madrid que hay en Estados Unidos, van al fútbol como el que va a ver la alfombra roja de los Oscars, encima se pasan el partido entero alegres, sonriendo y animando con independencia de que juguemos bien o mal, hasta se les veía riendo cuando ha marcado el Barsa. Y no señores, no, eso no es el Madrid. Aquí en el Bernabeu si juegas mal el público te pone las pilas, y eso hace que nadie se relaje, lo que es una de las grandes claves para mantener el nivel de exigencia y que lleguen los títulos. En cambio a los fans que tenemos en EEUU parece que les da igual. Que les den por culo, no son la auténtica y genuina afición del Madrid.



Pero tu viste la gente que estaba en el estadio? Eran todos hispanos de primera generacion o sus hijos menores de edad. Son gente que esta puteadisima en su vida, en su trabajos de mierda, viviendo en guettos con una criminalidad de la hostia...y de repente tener la posibilidad de ver un clasico en vivo es como si estuvieramos en 1965 y a las fiestas de Villaconejos de Abajo vinieran los Beatles, Los Rolling Stones, Janice Joplin, los Doors y Jimi Hendrix. 

No son ni madridistas ni cules; son aficionados al futbol y han flipado de tener a esos equipos delante. Y se lo han pasado fenomenal. Sin mas. Los madridistas en Estados Unidos (que los hay, y muchos) tienen otro perfil y son mucho mas parecidos a los madridistas que pueden ir al Bernabeu cada quince dias. Esta gente era otro rollo.


----------



## vurvujo (24 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el madrid en este tipo de partidos tiene que jugar por lo menos con 4 centrocampistas
> 
> yo no vería mal a tchoua, edu, y valverde si despues pones tb a modric o a kross.



Leyendo a otros foreros en su análisis creo que por ahí debe de andar. Aureliano, Eduardo y Valverde son muy buenos y todo lo que quieras pero en creación de juego quedan debiendo; así que será necesario a esos tres unirle a Modric (preferible) o Kross.


----------



## vurvujo (24 Jul 2022)

filets dijo:


> La mitad de los que jugaron en el Barça estan sin inscribir



joé... es cierto.

¿Quienes son? Que ya pierdo la cuenta.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Jul 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Que no os digo que seáis así de tontos, pero por lo menos no estad amargados, que acabamos de ganar la Champions y el problema más gordo que tenemos es como encajar a los dos fichajes nuevos sin que se líen a palos en el vestuario.



Pero entonces esto de que se trata? Nos cogemos todos de la mano y nos ponemos felices a cantar el himno? 

El año pasado fue un exitazo,de eso no hay duda,pero siempre hay que criticar lo que uno cree que está mal o es mejorable...

Pregúntale a Calopez que prefiere,gente amargada que te rellena 5 páginas de hilo cada día o gente feliz con su equipo que ya escribirá cuando llegue la Champions.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder me vuelvo a la cama, menuda tela.



¿Qué esperabas de un amistoso? A las 5 de la mañana no veo yo un partido ni que sea la final de la champions.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Qué esperabas de un amistoso? A las 5 de la mañana no veo yo un partido ni que sea la final de la champions.



Estaba en Movistar+ para verlo en diferido...lo que no sé muy bien por qué es que era la señal de TV3 y me lo he tragado entero en catalán


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Estaba en Movistar+ para verlo en diferido...lo que no sé muy bien por qué es que era la señal de TV3 y me lo he tragado entero en catalán



eso es un madridista! : entradas gratis al bernabeu hasta navidad para ti.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (24 Jul 2022)

Hemos perdido y el barsa ha ganado, de lo cual hasta me congratulo, que el palancas también tiene que celebrar algo.

Antes de que nadie se ponga histérica, recordemos que estos son bolos de verano. Antes jugabas un Carranza contra el Peñarol o un ciudad de Melilla contra el Botafogo y todos tan contentos. El hecho de andar por ahí jugando contra rivales grandes tiene estas cosas, que el que pierde ya empiezan los aficionados con el run run. 

Encore une fois: esto era un bolo para sacar unos cuartos y servir de rodaje, nada más. Lo que importa en el horizonte es el partido contra el Eintrach, título oficial. 

Me preocupa algo que dijo Ancelotti; que no quería romper la pareja de centrales Alaba-Limitao ¿Significa eso que va a poner a Rüdiger de lateral? ¿O que no lo va a poner? Yo pensaba que venía para ser central sí o sí. Por otra parte, Mendy me parece el mejor lateral izdo que tenemos, por mucho que se diga que en ataque no aporta demasiado. 

En defensa hemos vuelto a sufrir al inefable Vázquez, ya está todo dicho de este jugador cuando lo ponen de lateral sin serlo. Pero lo voy a volver a repetir: sale a por lo menos una cagada que provoca ocasión de gol por partido. Da igual cuando leas esto.

Los tres jóvenes de medio campo de la primera parte de ayer bien, pero los tres a la vez así de sopetón era un poco demasiado. Pero esos tres son muy válidos y van a dar buenos momentos. 

El drama está en la delantera. Necesitamos que Benzema esté como el año pasado, nada más y nada menos.

Dice Ancelotti que tenemos mejor plantilla que el año pasado, y se lo puedo comprar, habida cuenta que los que se han ido no aportaban una mierda. Pero si los rivales se refuerzan más que tú, pues al final aunque mejores la plantilla sales perdiendo.


----------



## _Suso_ (24 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Estaba en Movistar+ para verlo en diferido...lo que no sé muy bien por qué es que era la señal de TV3 y me lo he tragado entero en catalán



Yo me lo vi al levantarme en lo de últimos siete días de vodafone en tve, los comentaristas eran malos de cojones pero el menos hablaban en español.


----------



## fred (24 Jul 2022)

Acabo de ver lo de Mariano y tiene que ser incomodísimo jugar con eso en la cabeza. A ver si algun veterano le lee la cartilla a este tontin.


----------



## _Suso_ (24 Jul 2022)

fred dijo:


> Acabo de ver lo de Mariano y tiene que ser incomodísimo jugar con eso en la cabeza. A ver si algun veterano le lee la cartilla a este tontin.



Para lo que le queda en el convento, qué mas da?


----------



## fred (24 Jul 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Para lo que le queda en el convento, qué mas da?



Pozi,la verdad es que se propuso acabar su contrato aquí contra viento y marea y lo va a conseguir.Eso sí el año proximo veremos donde acaba.


----------



## filets (24 Jul 2022)

Hemos sido mejores que el Palancas, les hemos dominado todo el partido
Ellos han marcado de suerte y luego se han echado atras a jugar al contragolpe en plan equipo pequeño
Lewandosky no ha marcado confirmando que esta acabado y que el Bayern se la ha jugado a Mateo Alemany
Somos ganadores morales de la copa California, hemos ganado en posesion y valores.


----------



## filets (24 Jul 2022)

fred dijo:


> Pozi,la verdad es que se propuso acabar su contrato aquí contra viento y marea y lo va a conseguir.Eso sí el año proximo veremos donde acaba.



En el mismo sitio que Isco


----------



## Fiodor (24 Jul 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Para sustituir a Benzema no hay mejor opción que Mayoral. Porque ningún RdT o Morata de la vida va a cobrar menos ni va a aceptar que sus opciones reales de jugar son 10 minutos en Liga de tarde en tarde y algún partido en Copa del Rey. Esa era la función de Jovic,..cobrando mucho más. Estas condiciones no te las compra ningún jugador de nivel medio-alto y a buen precio. Los tres goles en tres temporadas también te los asegura Mayoral y seguramente te los mejora
> 
> ¿Y si se lesiona Benzemá o baja de nivel? Pues entonces va a dar igual a quien fiches porque nadie puede sustituir al francés, ni Morata,ni Icardi, ni Griezmann,...salvo Mbappé o Haland. El delantero suplente del Madrid, tal y como gestiona la plantilla Ancelotti, tiene que ser alguien barato, obediente y resignado. Si Mayoral juega más o menos igual que en el Getafe o la Roma, la mejora con respecto a Jovic es enorme.



Para sustituir a Benzema la mejor alternativa es Rodrygo... Tiene olfato de gol y es un jugador que combina bien. Haría lo mismo que Benzema, aunque con menos calidad... El problema del Madrid es que con su estilo de juego, cualquier delantero, que no sea Benzema, participa muy poco en el juego. Es un estilo que se acopla muy bien a Benzema, porque le permite jugar como a él le gusta, sacando continuamente a los centrales rivales de su posición y buscando el balón en el centro del campo... Eso lo hacen bien muy pocos delanteros y creo que Rodrygo se podría adaptar. Habría que verlo como algo temporal, como un parche, no como una alternativa real de futuro, pero para esta temporada, si no se lesiona mucho Benzema, podría valer...


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Jul 2022)

filets dijo:


> Primer partido de la temporada y la mitad de la peña haciendose SEPUKU
> Sois un meme
> 
> VIVA EL MADRID, OSTIA PVTA
> A POR LA 15





Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Vosotros que tenéis mejor memoria, ¿os acordáis de si la temporada pasada estaba todo el mundo tan histérico con el delantero suplente?
> 
> Porque entonces sí era un drama con los dos inútiles. Ahora tenemos a un inútil y a Mayoral que marcará 8 o 10 goles.



El Madrid lleva bastante tiempo necesitando refuerzos en ataque. Cristiano se fue del Madrid con 33 y Benzema tiene 35. Detrás de Cristiano estaba Benzema. Detrás de Benzema está MARIANO. Y LATASA. 

Le da una contractura a Benzema y el SEVILLA tiene más opciones en ataque. Es una cuestión objetiva. 

EL RECONTRAMEME.


----------



## Paobas (24 Jul 2022)

La gente anda quejándose (con razón) del déficit enorme en la delantera si no se ficha a nadie. Es evidente que Floren y Carlo son conscientes de ello. Pero puede ser por la razón de que son sabedores que en 1 o 2 temporadas máximo hay que buscar sustitutos a Kroos, Modric y Benzema. Y, si se quieren sustitutos de nivel TOP, no queda otra que tener la pasta en caja para poder acometer el coste de esas operaciones. Claro que, si nos ceñimos a esta temporada, la cosa es para echarse a temblar como se lesione Karim o le dé un bajón de rendimiento.


----------



## Paobas (24 Jul 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El Madrid lleva bastante tiempo necesitando refuerzos en ataque. Cristiano se fue del Madrid con 33 y Benzema tiene 35. Detrás de Cristiano estaba Benzema. Detrás de Benzema está MARIANO. Y LATASA.
> 
> Le da una contractura a Benzema y el SEVILLA tiene más opciones en ataque. Es una cuestión objetiva.
> 
> EL RECONTRAMEME.



Tiene 34. No cumple los 35 hasta diciembre. Qué putísima manía que echarle años de más tontamente a los jugadores. El otro día me decía uno que Modric a sus 38...!pero si aún no tiene los 37, anormal!


----------



## Paobas (24 Jul 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> El Real necesita fichar urgentemente un 9 para esta temporada. Difícilmente Benzemá mantenga el nivel de la temporada pasada habiendo un Mundial por medio. En mi opinión apostaría por un jugador joven europeo de una liga de segunda fila que haya sido el máximo goleador de la misma.



Posiblemente estén esperando al mundial para fichar en enero. En las copas del mundo siempre hay sorpresas muy agradables. Dudo horrores que de aquí a junio el Madrid no haga movimientos en la parte de arriba de la plantilla.


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Jul 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Hemos perdido y el barsa ha ganado, de lo cual hasta me congratulo, que el palancas también tiene que celebrar algo.
> 
> Antes de que nadie se ponga histérica, recordemos que estos son bolos de verano. Antes jugabas un Carranza contra el Peñarol o un ciudad de Melilla contra el Botafogo y todos tan contentos. El hecho de andar por ahí jugando contra rivales grandes tiene estas cosas, que el que pierde ya empiezan los aficionados con el run run.
> 
> ...



El Madrid con Rudiger puede plantearse muchas cosas. Puede plantearse una defensa con tres centrales o Alaba en el medio, que a estas alturas es mejor que lateral, porque ha perdido velocidad. Desde luego, meterlo de lateral no parece que sea la mejor idea y en el centro de la defensa nos falta altura por lo que es una opción clara de titularidad.


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Jul 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Tiene 34. No cumple los 35 hasta diciembre. Qué putísima manía que echarle años de más tontamente a los jugadores. El otro día me decía uno que Modric a sus 38...!pero si aún no tiene los 37, anormal!



Le he echado 4 meses de más. Vaya. Eso lo debe cambiar todo. Esta temporada no repite la anterior porque la anterior es irrepetible.


----------



## Scardanelli (24 Jul 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Posiblemente estén esperando al mundial para fichar en enero. En las copas del mundo siempre hay sorpresas muy agradables. Dudo horrores que de aquí a junio el Madrid no haga movimientos en la parte de arriba de la plantilla.



Espero que el plan no sea fichar a alguien que despunta en un mundial.


----------



## Raul83 (24 Jul 2022)

Espero que fiche a Nkunku o a quién sea. Mejor Nkunku que a CR7, salvo que cobre poco.


----------



## Raul83 (24 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Estaba en Movistar+ para verlo en diferido...lo que no sé muy bien por qué es que era la señal de TV3 y me lo he tragado entero en catalán



Yo lo grabé en diferido en TVE en Movistar+.


----------



## fachacine (24 Jul 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Hemos fichado a dos jugadores que no solucionan ninguna carencia



Eso no es verdad, el año pasado por alto en el centro de la defensa sufrimos mucho, Alaba y Militao son perfil de centrales rápidos y son buenos pero no tienen envergadura ni físico para ir contundentes despejando por alto y eso Rudiger sí lo tiene. Y respecto a Tchouameni por supuesto que hacía falta, el final de temporada pasada de Kroos y Casemiro fue lamentable.


----------



## Raul83 (24 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hombre, si en 1984 se hubiera celebrado en España un amistoso entre Celtics y Lakers los aficionados españoles de uno y otro equipo habríamos dado un trozo de nuestro pene por poder verlo y habríamos estado tan contentos y tan flipados con el espectáculo que habríamos aplaudido hasta al chico de las botellas de agua.
> 
> Seamos tolerantes con los panchis. En cierto modo es un tipo de discapacidad.  son como nuestros hermanitos pequeños.



Eso no se lo dices a Rodrygo en la cara


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 Jul 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Eso no se lo dices a Rodrygo en la cara



1.- Yo no considero a los brasileños "panchis". Tengo para ellos otros epítetos desagradables, pero no ése.

2.- Te he leído porque accidentalmente había puesto a @Paobas en el ignore y al anular el ignore también salías tú. Eres un usuario que no aporta nada y al ignore que te vuelves.


----------



## Raul83 (24 Jul 2022)

Florentino trabaja para el enemigo. Para empezar, dijo que no odia al Barça en el chiringuito cuando fue.
Segundo, no fichar a Haaland porque está Benzema, eso sólo lo hace alguien que trabaja para el ENEMIGO.
Tercero, fue un IDIOTA no obligando a firmar a Mbappé antes del 16 de Marzo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jul 2022)

Buenas tardes caballeros, ¿Hay algún nuevo fichaje en la casa blanca bajo el horizonte?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Qué esperabas de un amistoso? A las 5 de la mañana no veo yo un partido ni que sea la final de la champions.



Joder yo no esperaba nada, pero con la pasta que les habrá costado llevarlo alli.....digo yo que esperarían más.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (24 Jul 2022)

Casemiro desastroso, sobre todo con el balón en los pies, menos mal que fichamos a Chumino, y fenomenal Rudiger que nos da muchas variantes en defensa.
Pero es evidente que necesitamos un 9 suplente, no tiene porque ser top, necesitamos un suplente que tenga cierto nivel, el ideal es Djeko o alguien similar, sino estamos jodidos, porque el resto es una broma arriba de cara a gol.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (24 Jul 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Posiblemente estén esperando al mundial para fichar en enero. En las copas del mundo siempre hay sorpresas muy agradables. Dudo horrores que de aquí a junio el Madrid no haga movimientos en la parte de arriba de la plantilla.



No por Dios, un mundial solo hace encarecerte jugadores, o que Floren se encapriche de un paquete como James que hizo tres partidos buenos y le pagó más de lo que le negó a Di Maria.
Hay que fichar ya alguien para arriba y si hay que dejar sin ficha a Ausencio y sobre todo a Mariano, pues sin ficha


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder si son todos los suplentes
> Espero que los americanos no hayan pagado mucho por esto.



Yo he visto el inicio del partido, y el Madric parecía un gangbang de Blacked.

Te has perdido a Panzard de titular ....

Creo que para españolizar el equipo el Madric debería fichar a varios españoles:




Ansu Fatty.




Mamada Traoré.




Thiago.




A Iñaki Williams.



Y de entrenador a Engonga.


----------



## El chepa (24 Jul 2022)

La jugada que acaba con fallo de Asensio y que era un gol cantado viene de una jugada de Rodrygo bajando desde el 9 muy a lo Benzema.

Si no es para traer un pez gordo y mientras no haya lesiones, In Rodrygo de 9 I trust.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (24 Jul 2022)

Por cierto me encantan Chumi, Fede y Camavinga, pero si juegan necesitas que jueque otro medio creativo (Ceballos, Modric o Kross) y jugar con solo dos arriba para tener mejor salida del balón y más posesión


----------



## Paobas (24 Jul 2022)

Chocolate Sexy dijo:


> Por cierto me encantan Chumi, Fede y Camavinga, pero si juegan necesitas que jueque otro medio creativo (Ceballos, Modric o Kross) y jugar con solo dos arriba para tener mejor salida del balón y más posesión



Jugando un 4-4-2 en la temporada 14/15 con Ancelotti el Madrid volaba, era sólido y daba gusto verlo. Claro, jugaban Isco-Kroos-Modric-James-CR y Bale (Karim). Podría Carlo apostar por algo parecido este año. Pero, claro, la diferencia es que ahora no lo haría alineando a 4 jugones de nivel como entonces. Aquel Madrid jugaba que daba gusto. Aunque este año podría hacer un Tchouameni-Camavinga-Valverde-Modric-Vinicius-Karim rotando con Rodrigo, Kroos y Casemiro. Veremos. Aunque si pusiera a Adelgazard de sustituto de Vini y llegara un nueve suplente de garantías, la plantilla podría dar mucho más juego y versatilidad. Pero, no, Carlo prefiere poner al gordo de falso 9 a molestar y poco más.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Jul 2022)

Chocolate Sexy dijo:


> Por cierto me encantan Chumi, Fede y Camavinga, pero si juegan necesitas que jueque otro medio creativo (Ceballos, Modric o Kross) y jugar con solo dos arriba para tener mejor salida del balón y más posesión



Totalmente de acuerdo, era lo que venia a decir. Cuanto antes empiecen a jugar juntos Camavinga y Tchouameni, mejor, porque tienen que ser el motor del equipo, junto a Valverde, pero con alguien que mueva el balon en tareas creativas, y Ceballos parece la unica alternativa a Modric. Me gusto Ceballos en los minutos que jugo en la segunda parte tratando de ofrecerse constantemente para darle algo de ritmo al juego de ataque.

Por otra parte, una vez mas Hazard no aporto practicamente nada, ni jugando de falso nueve en un puto partido amistoso. Y me quede desconcertado al ver a Rudiger jugando de lateral izquierdo, espero que solo sea un experimento con gaseosa, porque por mucho que Militao y Alaba esten acostumbrados a hacer pareja en el centro de la defensa, no se puede desaprovechar a un central como Rudiger. Y si no, pues vuelvo a decir que tambien estaria la opcion de jugar con defensa de cinco.

De todos modos, creo que ayer Ancelotti no supo aprovechar debidamente la ocasion de hacer pruebas de verdad. Como por ejemplo precisamente con salir de inicio con Ceballos en linea de cuatro, y solo Rodrygo y Vinicius como pareja de ataque. Porque a mi el 4-3-3 sigue sin gustarme, y menos aun, sin contar con Benzema, que si puede jugar tanto de nueve como de falso nueve.

Por cierto, Courtois como siempre, imperial.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Jul 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Jugando un 4-4-2 en la temporada 14/15 con Ancelotti el Madrid volaba, era sólido y daba gusto verlo. Claro, jugaban Isco-Kroos-Modric-James-CR y Bale (Karim). Podría Carlo apostar por algo parecido este año. Pero, claro, la diferencia es que ahora no lo haría alineando a 4 jugones de nivel como entonces. Aquel Madrid jugaba que daba gusto. Aunque este año podría hacer un Tchouameni-Camavinga-Valverde-Modric-Vinicius-Karim rotando con Rodrigo, Kroos y Casemiro. Veremos. Aunque si pusiera a Adelgazard de sustituto de Vini y llegara un nueve suplente de garantías, la plantilla podría dar mucho más juego y versatilidad. Pero, no, Carlo prefiere poner al gordo de falso 9 a molestar y poco más.



Yo miraría también por algún creador de juego a futuro.

El problema del delantero es que no se va a encontrar ninguno como Benzema, tampoco hay paciencia. Si quieres que un tío como Benzema te juegue como ha jugado estos últimos años tiene que tener continuidad y años en el equipo. Que miren en la cantera y hagan jugar a alguno dándole confianza, en unos años, si no es un patán, te juega y te lo hace bien.

No es malo copiar, y el FAR$A saca jugadores por un tubo, no me creo que la cantera del Madric sea mucho peor.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Jul 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Jugando un 4-4-2 en la temporada 14/15 con Ancelotti el Madrid volaba, era sólido y daba gusto verlo. Claro, jugaban Isco-Kroos-Modric-James-CR y Bale (Karim). Podría Carlo apostar por algo parecido este año. Pero, claro, la diferencia es que ahora no lo haría alineando a 4 jugones de nivel como entonces. Aquel Madrid jugaba que daba gusto. Aunque este año podría hacer un Tchouameni-Camavinga-Valverde-Modric-Vinicius-Karim rotando con Rodrigo, Kroos y Casemiro. Veremos. Aunque si pusiera a Adelgazard de sustituto de Vini y llegara un nueve suplente de garantías, la plantilla podría dar mucho más juego y versatilidad. Pero, no, Carlo prefiere poner al gordo de falso 9 a molestar y poco más.



El gran error de Ancelotti, fue no contar con Casemiro en esa temporada 14/15 a pesar de la buena pretemporada que habia hecho y dejar que se fuese cedido al Oporto.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (24 Jul 2022)

Bueno va, lo que estamos todos pensando. Jugaran los mismos 11 cabrones siempre como el año pasado?


----------



## El chepa (24 Jul 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Bueno va, lo que estamos todos pensando. Jugaran los mismos 11 cabrones siempre como el año pasado?



Solo espero que este año, con una plantilla más larga y más física no seamos el equipo que menos cambios hace. Luego que se pongo caritas cuando me cambian y tal y cual. 
Y sobre todo con el mundial entre medias, lo de los 5 cambios hay que aprovecharlo mejor, al menos en liga. 

Solo un equipo de LaLiga hace los cambios más tarde que Barça y Real Madrid


----------



## seven up (24 Jul 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> El gran error de Ancelotti, fue no contar con Casemiro en esa temporada 14/15 a pesar de la buena pretemporada que habia hecho y dejar que se fuese cedido al Oporto.



Y al mismo tiempo dejar marchar a Xavi Alonso al Bayern.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Jul 2022)

Joder acabo de ver la que fallo ausencio anoche. La temporada va a ser larga...


----------



## El amigo (24 Jul 2022)

Es el primer partido de pretemporada y no vale para nada aunque sea el rival el Barca


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Jul 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joder acabo de ver la que fallo ausencio anoche. La temporada va a ser larga...



Si ficháis al de las inyustisias va a ser una risa.

Pinta de indio la verdac es que ya la tiene.


----------



## Edge2 (24 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Si ficháis al de las inyustisias va a ser una risa.
> 
> Pinta de indio la verdac es que ya la tiene.



No creo que venga, demasiado ego...


----------



## kdjdw (24 Jul 2022)

Ande se pue descagar el partido en buena calidat? 4GB minim


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Jul 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No creo que venga, demasiado ego...



Y siempre ha tenido muchas ganas de tocar los huevos.

Igual viene por eso.


----------



## Roedr (24 Jul 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joder acabo de ver la que fallo ausencio anoche. La temporada va a ser larga...



Nos lo tragamos hasta el final. Imagino que Carletto le dará pocos minutos.


----------



## feps (24 Jul 2022)

Mayoral, al 99%, se va al Getafe. Delantero suplente: Mariano. Carletto tiene que devolver urgentemente a Rodrygo a su posición natural, la de delantero centro. Por cierto, confío más en Latasa que en Mariano, que es un caradura.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Jul 2022)

Pues honestamente. Me he visto repetida la 1º parte de rebote en TDP, y el Barcelona, si le quitas los errores puntuales que hemos cometido en defensa, no ha generado prácticamente nada. Ha sido igualado, y si entra la de Valverde, pues vete a saber. Y eso ha sido cuando han "dominado". Pos fale. Puta prensa.

Vamos, que el partido vale para lo que vale. Paso de ver nada más hasta el día 10 de agosto. Ahi estaré a tope con mis colegas alemanes del Eintracht. Ya me han dicho que vamos a montar una fiestecilla en Mainz para verlo juntos, seré el único representante madridista. No será tan épico como la noche del 2-3 y los 30.000 alemanes en el Camp Nou, pero seguro que pasamos un buen rato.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Me da asquito ese tipo de aficionados del Madrid que hay en Estados Unidos, van al fútbol como el que va a ver la alfombra roja de los Oscars, encima se pasan el partido entero alegres, sonriendo y animando con independencia de que juguemos bien o mal, hasta se les veía riendo cuando ha marcado el Barsa. Y no señores, no, eso no es el Madrid. Aquí en el Bernabeu si juegas mal el público te pone las pilas, y eso hace que nadie se relaje, lo que es una de las grandes claves para mantener el nivel de exigencia y que lleguen los títulos. En cambio a los fans que tenemos en EEUU parece que les da igual. Que les den por culo, no son la auténtica y genuina afición del Madrid.



A mí me mola la NBA. Hace muchos años fui a un partido de pretemporada Seattle-Indiana creo recordar que en Sevilla. El partido fue una soberana mierda, no jugó ninguna de las estrellas del momento (Reggie Miller seguro que no, y no me acuerdo de si Payton y Kemp todavía estaban en Seattle). Que se pareció a un partido de verdad como un huevo a una castaña? Pues sí, pero para un adolescente de Madrid era lo máximo a lo que podía aspirar. Pues la gente que había ayer en Las Vegas son el equivalente de un españolito yendo a un partido de pretemporada de la NBA, no son aficionados "de verdad", pero les interesa el Madrid y pagan entrada, así que se merecen todo el respeto del mundo. Por cierto, Las Vegas está a tomar por culo y sólo se puede ir en avión, que eso también influye en el tipo de público que te vas a encontrar.

También digo que por circunstancias de la vida vi el Málaga-Madrid que decidió el doblete de ZZ con la Peña Madridista de Los Angeles (California, no San Rafael), que había alquilado un bar para lo ocasión, y aquello fue la hostia, mejor que verlo en un bar español.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Jul 2022)

borja mayoral se va al getafe..asi que os quedais con MARIANO otro año mas


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (25 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> borja mayoral se va al getafe..asi que os quedais con MARIANO otro año mas



Hostia pues sin ficha, por payaso, a ver el año que viene quien ficha a un tío que han dejado en la grada por inútil.
Asensio para partidos de mierda fáciles de liga y champions sirve.
Latasa hay que cederlo no le puedes meter el marrón.
Esto es el Madrid y con un equipo tan equilibrado hay que ir a ganarlo todo y arriba nos falta, al menos, un 9 suplente, vale que Chicletto vive en un mundo paralelo, pero hostia tiene que haber gente que le habra los ojos a Flo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Jul 2022)

Chocolate Sexy dijo:


> Esto es el Madrid y con un equipo tan equilibrado hay que ir a ganarlo todo y arriba nos falta, al menos, un 9 suplente, vale que Chicletto vive en un mundo paralelo, pero hostia tiene que haber gente que le habra los ojos a Flo



Que traigan a Braithwaite.


----------



## Raul83 (25 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> 1.- Yo no considero a los brasileños "panchis". Tengo para ellos otros epítetos desagradables, pero no ése.
> 
> 2.- Te he leído porque accidentalmente había puesto a @Paobas en el ignore y al anular el ignore también salías tú. Eres un usuario que no aporta nada y al ignore que te vuelves.



Perdona si te he asustado. Perfecto, así puedo citarte sin consecuencias, de que me regañes, analfabeto.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 Jul 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues honestamente. Me he visto repetida la 1º parte de rebote en TDP, y el Barcelona, si le quitas los errores puntuales que hemos cometido en defensa, no ha generado prácticamente nada. Ha sido igualado, y si entra la de Valverde, pues vete a saber. Y eso ha sido cuando han "dominado". Pos fale. Puta prensa.
> 
> Vamos, que el partido vale para lo que vale. Paso de ver nada más hasta el día 10 de agosto. Ahi estaré a tope con mis colegas alemanes del Eintracht. Ya me han dicho que vamos a montar una fiestecilla en Mainz para verlo juntos, seré el único representante madridista. No será tan épico como la noche del 2-3 y los 30.000 alemanes en el Camp Nou, pero seguro que pasamos un buen rato.




Y no te olvides que el barsa lleva bastante más pretemporada que el madrid


----------



## artemis (25 Jul 2022)

Ya habéis puesto los audios de RAC1…?


----------



## hijodepantera (25 Jul 2022)

Dependiendo de las salidas es probable que a la farsa le quede peor equipo que la pasada temporada.
Veremos.
Si retienen por arte de bibirloque a todos si tienen equipazo.
Depay y deJong son de lo mejorcito del farsa, no me importaría tenerlos en casa.
Lo de quitarle el 9 a Menphis ha sido brutalidad 100% cagalana.


----------



## hijodepantera (25 Jul 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Ya habéis puesto los audios de RAC1…?



No, pero si he visto videos de canaletas y creo que hoy es la recepción oficial. 
Para el farsa, la temporada ya es un exito.
Sana envidia. 
En eso vosotros tenéis más dignidad en vuestra medida de equipo mierder.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Jul 2022)

Chocolate Sexy dijo:


> Por cierto me encantan Chumi, Fede y Camavinga, pero si juegan necesitas que jueque otro medio creativo (Ceballos, Modric o Kross) y jugar con solo dos arriba para tener mejor salida del balón y más posesión



Cebolla creativo?

le pone ganas a diferencia de Ausencio
pero no tiene nivel al igual que Ausencio

puede valer como suplente para los ultimos minutos como refuerzo fisico pero poco mas

no hace ningun pase de gol , ni de peligro , etc , ni organiza el juego de ninguna manera , que todo eso es lo que un centrocampista debe hacer
tan solo le pasa el balon al que tiene al lado y cuando le llega de nuevo el balon vuelve a pasarsela a otro que tenga cercano


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Jul 2022)

Chocolate Sexy dijo:


> ...
> Esto es el Madrid y con un equipo tan equilibrado hay que ir a ganarlo todo y arriba nos falta, al menos, un 9 suplente, vale que Chicletto vive en un mundo paralelo, pero hostia tiene que haber gente que le *habra* los ojos a Flo



@Taliván Hortográfico


----------



## artemis (25 Jul 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> No, pero si he visto videos de canaletas y creo que hoy es la recepción oficial.
> Para el farsa, la temporada ya es un exito.
> Sana envidia.
> En eso vosotros tenéis más dignidad en vuestra medida de equipo mierder.



SI JODER SI, ERA @Obiwanchernobil celebrando el titulo de CAMPEON DE LA PRETEMPORADA...


----------



## Roedr (25 Jul 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No creo que venga, demasiado ego...



Molaría lo de CR7 en el Atleti, daría morbo a la liga.


----------



## Scardanelli (25 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Molaría lo de CR7 en el Atleti, daría morbo a la liga.



Goles iba a meter, pero el Cholo debería acostumbrarse a jugar con uno menos en defensa.


----------



## Roedr (25 Jul 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Goles iba a meter, pero el Cholo debería acostumbrarse a jugar con uno menos en defensa.



A lo mejor le serviría al Cholo para que eleve su nivel de entrenador, y deje de ser un entrenador constantemente cagao.


----------



## Paobas (25 Jul 2022)

Hay culés por esas RRSS de Dios subiendo collages con las 45 copas de Europa que acumulan !entre todas las secciones! añadiendo balonmano y hockey. Si eso no es clara prueba de que la 14 ha escocido más que echar sal a una herida abierta yo ya no sé.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (25 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y no te olvides que el barsa lleva bastante más pretemporada que el madrid



Este es un detalle importante que no se ha comentado. Cuando se está en pretemporada, unos días más de preparación influyen bastante. Además, imagino que el Madrid habrá preparado todo con vistas al partido contra el Eintrach, que es un título oficial. Lo demás son entrenamientos, incluido el partido contra el palancas.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (25 Jul 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Dependiendo de las salidas es probable que a la farsa le quede peor equipo que la pasada temporada.
> Veremos.
> Si retienen por arte de bibirloque a todos si tienen equipazo.
> Depay y deJong son de lo mejorcito del farsa, no me importaría tenerlos en casa.
> Lo de quitarle el 9 a Menphis ha sido brutalidad 100% cagalana.



A todos no los pueden retener, ni quieren. 
De hecho me da vergüenza ajena el acoso a los que tienen contrato, por ejemplo De Jong: ahora le dicen que se puede quedar, pero con la condición de que se baje el sueldo. Tócate los pies, María Inés. Si yo fuera futbolista profesional miraría mucho estos detalles de los clubs. Los contratos se cumplen, a no ser que ambas partes estén de acuerdo en modificarlos. Supongo que si no acepta "la oferta que no puede rechazar" empezarán las cabezas de caballo al pie de la cama en forma de artículos en los panfletos afines, o aficionados golpeándole el coche.

No sé qué tal le irá al barsa de las palancas este año. Ojalá que mal . Veo al sosi muy optimista y crecido. Y yo no acierto a encontrar motivos para tal euforia. Primero, porque ni ha comenzado la temporada. Segundo, porque la orgía de fichajes a la que estamos asistiendo es puntual de este año, y aún así está por ver el resultado. Yo lo comparo como cuando lanzas una bengala: da una luz muy intensa, pero de corta duración, tras la cual viene la oscuridad. Y estos linces han vendido un% de los ingresos durante 25 años, que se dice pronto. Ni siquiera es una cantidad fija; es que si los ingresos de TV suben mucho, mayor tajada les sacarán los chicos de la calle sexta, que probablemente querrán cobrarse su parte.


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Jul 2022)

No me creo que no haya ningún nigro que de vez en cuando meta goles fichable.
Me parece increíble que vayamos a afrontar la temporada con benzetrol de único 9. Falcao sigue en el rayo? Manolito Adebayor y el Chicharito siguen jugando?


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 Jul 2022)

Y si fichamos a Leo Memphis?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Jul 2022)

Venda. Herida.

Vamos a ver qué pasa de aquí a septiembre. De momento estamos a menos de tres semanas de la jornada 1 y no han inscrito ni a Sergi Roberto. El año pasado también le iban a dar manga ancha y mira dónde está Messi.

El tema de las reglas de la liga es que como te las saltes los otros 19 te llevan a juicio. Tus dos opciones son: o cambiar las reglas, que se puede hacer pero necesitas tiempo y un % de voto en una asamblea, o si no encontrar pasta.

Yo no lo veo tan claro, y sospecho que Laporta tampoco. Y te garantizo que todos los jugadores que han fichado tienen una cláusula liberatoria gratis total si no los inscriben.


----------



## vurvujo (25 Jul 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Venda. Herida.
> 
> Vamos a ver qué pasa de aquí a septiembre. De momento estamos a menos de tres semanas de la jornada 1 y no han inscrito ni a Sergi Roberto. El año pasado también le iban a dar manga ancha y mira dónde está Messi.
> 
> ...




Pero entiendo que con las famosas "palancas" ya entran en masa salarial positiva y por tanto pueden inscribir a todos los que han fichado sin hacer demasiados malabares.


----------



## panaderia (25 Jul 2022)

3:10 hablan de un jugador del Madrid? quiza estoy metiendo la gamba.


----------



## artemis (25 Jul 2022)

Que esta liga está peligrosamente preparada para que la gane el farsa es algo sabido por todos, ahora solo falta saber si es Hernández Hernández pitara todos los partidos de los culerdos o de su rival más cercano en la clasificación para amarrarlo todo bien y no dejar cabos sueltos


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Jul 2022)

Floren vende a Mariano Mayoral Odriozola y ficha a CR


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Jul 2022)

Cristiano debe retirarse en el Real Madrid


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 Jul 2022)

Qué pereza las viudas de Cipriano...


----------



## .⁝. (25 Jul 2022)

El Makélélérdo evangelista en busca de su decimoquinto Botijo marrónido celebrando su Nueva Generación de MENAs y negros cristianos. 
Parásitos MENA de mierda, hacen como los _titirituiero_s, v. gr. el Antifa subversivo Afro Landic, otra farsa ambulante que lleva años parasitando a los medios (sus medios) con su mafioso Penal Madrid.

Recién cumplidos los 22 años del „fichaje“ del gitano judío portugués Figo por el Real Madrid. José María García relató la corrupción del jeque Mongreltino Pére$, el judío-moro masón Aznar y el corrupto Miguel Blesa para ficharlo utilizando la entidad bancaria Caja Madrid. El jeque Pére$ intentó comprar al periodista y la entrevista fue censurada en TVE. 







*El equipo de los „Ganadores“, „Vencedores“, o de los „Buenos“. Los (((mass media))) os avalan, la far$a MauMaudridista continúa.*

























MAU-MAUDRIDISTAS Mantero Manteros ANTIFA LGBT BLM
HalaL Magreb HalaL Madrid Mena MENAS Moronegro Moronegros MauMaudrilerdos MauMaudridioten
Ultras Moronegros Ultras Gitanomoros Ultras Mau-Maudrid
ADN Madridista: padre negro homosexual mantero y madrilerdo
Far$a la tuya, Mau-Maudridista​


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 Jul 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Que esta liga está peligrosamente preparada para que la gane el farsa es algo sabido por todos, ahora solo falta saber si es Hernández Hernández pitara todos los partidos de los culerdos o de su rival más cercano en la clasificación para amarrarlo todo bien y no dejar cabos sueltos



Así será más divertido este hilo y el del Far$a.

Invoco a @Manero 

Manero! Que dicen que la liga está preparada para que la gane el Barça, ya se ponen la venda antes de la herida.


----------



## filets (25 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Pero entiendo que con las famosas "palancas" ya entran en masa salarial positiva y por tanto pueden inscribir a todos los que han fichado sin hacer demasiados malabares.



Tebas puede hacer lo que le de gana.
Si miras la normativa del FPF la definicion de "gasto" esta clarisima, pero la de "ingreso" es tan eterea que basicamente dice "lo que quiera control financiero". La Liga puede clasificar cualquier entada de dinero como ingreso al 100%, ingreso en el porcentaje que quiera, no ingreso, ingreso dividido en 3 años,....
Tebas estaba aprovechando la normativa para apretar a Laporta a que firmase la Liga Impulso, pero ahora que ya es imposible y teniendo de Ministro de Deportes a un secesionista catalan y el CSD lleno de catalanes (algunos exdirectivos del FC Barcelona) seguro que Tebas aceptara todo como "ingreso al 100%" para que le salgan las cuentas al Barça


----------



## Manero (25 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Así será más divertido este hilo y el del Far$a.
> 
> Invoco a @Manero
> 
> Manero! Que dicen que la liga está preparada para que la gane el Barça, ya se ponen la venda antes de la herida.



Pero esa frase la ha dicho mi amego @artemis que tiene tanta credibilidad hablando de fútbol como de tenis.

La temporada pasada desde la llegada de Xavi el Barcelona hizo más o menos los mismos puntos en Liga que el Madrid. A eso esta temporada hay que sumarle a Pedri y Ansu que se pasaron prácticamente en blanco la pasada, más los fichajes de Lewan, Raphinha, Kessié, Christensen y Kounde (que lo doy prácticamente por fichado). Con todo esto el favorito para ganar la Liga es el Barça, aunque Rudiger me parece un buen refuerzo para el Madrid no así el Tuchuminin que tiene toda la pinta de ser un bluff y no lo veo como titular esta temporada.

Y ahora solo falta que Cristiano fiche por el Atlético que las risas estarán aseguradas viendo como hunde al Atlético por el mal rollo que genera en todos los vestuarios la gitanilla de Madeira con su carácter de diva.


----------



## vurvujo (25 Jul 2022)

filets dijo:


> Tebas puede hacer lo que le de gana.
> Si miras la normativa del FPF la definicion de "gasto" esta clarisima, pero la de "ingreso" es tan eterea que basicamente dice "lo que quiera control financiero". La Liga puede clasificar cualquier entada de dinero como ingreso al 100%, ingreso en el porcentaje que quiera, no ingreso, ingreso dividido en 3 años,....
> Tebas estaba aprovechando la normativa para apretar a Laporta a que firmase la Liga Impulso, pero ahora que ya es imposible y teniendo de Ministro de Deportes a un secesionista catalan y el CSD lleno de catalanes (algunos exdirectivos del FC Barcelona) seguro que Tebas aceptara todo como "ingreso al 100%" para que le salgan las cuentas al Barça




Otro detalle es que todas las pérdidas de estas 2-3 temporadas de cobi, las puede prorratear en los próximos 5 años. Así que van a tener muchas menos pérdidas.

Sí les dará para inscribir a todos los fichajes. 

El farsa se está jugando las últimas fichas del casino en un allin, si les sale bien podrán seguir en juego por 3-5 años, en ese momento tendrán que volver a hacer otro all-in. A ver cómo salen.


----------



## filets (25 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Y ahora solo falta que Cristiano fiche por el Atlético que las risas estarán aseguradas viendo como hunde al Atlético por el mal rollo que genera en todos los vestuarios la gitanilla de Madeira con su carácter de diva.



El siglo pasado los jugadores tenian claro que el futbol es un juego de equipo, y que lo importante era el conjunto y no las infividualidades
Pero en algun momento del siglo actual la cosa se jodio y empezaron a pensar mas en lo individual que en el colectivo
Como que parece que prefeiren ganar la bota de oro o el balon de oro antes que la Champions
Supongo que sera por las redes sociales


----------



## filets (25 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Otro detalle es que todas las pérdidas de estas 2-3 temporadas de cobi, las puede prorratear en los próximos 5 años. Así que van a tener muchas menos pérdidas.
> 
> Sí les dará para inscribir a todos los fichajes.
> 
> El farsa se está jugando las últimas fichas del casino en un allin, si les sale bien podrán seguir en juego por 3-5 años, en ese momento tendrán que volver a hacer otro all-in. A ver cómo salen.



Lo que no les da son las fichas. Tienen 31 jugadores
Y la verdad es que no tengo ni idea que pasa si un jugador con contrato se queda sin ficha


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Manero (25 Jul 2022)

filets dijo:


> El siglo pasado los jugadores tenian claro que el futbol es un juego de equipo, y que lo importante era el conjunto y no las infividualidades
> Pero en algun momento del siglo actual la cosa se jodio y empezaron a pensar mas en lo individual que en el colectivo
> Como que parece que prefeiren ganar la bota de oro o el balon de oro antes que la Champions
> Supongo que sera por las redes sociales



Así es, y tu comentario se puede ampliar al resto de deportes y no solo el fútbol, y ya puestos a la sociedad en general donde el individualismo cada vez se impone más.

Pero el caso de Cristiano es ya extremo por el trastorno narcisista de personalidad que tiene. Que en vez de gastarse tanto dinero en coches y en inyectarse botox en los huevos, mejor le iría pagarse un buen psiquiatra que le enseñe a alegrarse cuando un compañero suyo marca un gol.


----------



## filets (25 Jul 2022)

Con Setien el Barça hizo una jugada maestra
El vaquero los demanda por no pagar. Pasa mas de un año y se celebra la primera vista. Loa abogados del Barça se acercan a Setien y le dicen:
Si aceptas 3 millones te los damos ya y nos olvidamos de juicios
Si no los aceptas iremos de juicios hasta el final y si ganas el dinero lo cobraran tus herederos porque esto se puede alargar muchos años

Y el Barça se ahorro la mitad del sueldo de Setien


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Jul 2022)

A Koeman le han hecho un diferimiento de su época de jugador. Se ha bajado 1 millón al año con efecto retroactivo y lo que le pagaron de más cuenta como pago de sueldo de entrenador. Le queda por cobrar la prima por infidelidad que le prometió Laporta cuando lo echaron. Son cosas muy técnicas que solo entiende Padremany.

Setién, no ha cobrado, pero cada vez que pedía el dinero se levantaba con 3-4 vacas menos. A lo mejor era casualidad, pero ahora mismo la única vaca que le queda es su mujer, y prefiere no arriesgarse a volver a pedirlo.


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 Jul 2022)

filets dijo:


> Con Setien el Barça hizo una jugada maestra
> El vaquero los demanda por no pagar. Pasa mas de un año y se celebra la primera vista. Loa abogados del Barça se acercan a Setien y le dicen:
> Si aceptas 3 millones te los damos ya y nos olvidamos de juicios
> Si no los aceptas iremos de juicios hasta el final y si ganas el dinero lo cobraran tus herederos porque esto se puede alargar muchos años
> ...



El club del seny y los valors


----------



## Paobas (25 Jul 2022)

.⁝. dijo:


> El Makélélérdo evangelista en busca de su decimoquinto Botijo marrónido celebrando su Nueva Generación de MENAs y negros cristianos.
> 
> Recién cumplidos los 22 años del „fichaje“ del gitano judío portugués Figo por el Real Madrid. José María García relató la corrupción del jeque Mongreltino Pére$, el judío-moro masón Aznar y el corrupto Miguel Blesa para ficharlo utilizando la entidad bancaria Caja Madrid. El jeque Pére$ intentó comprar al periodista y la entrevista fue censurada en TVE.
> 
> ...



De qué psiquiátrico te has escapado?


----------



## _Suso_ (25 Jul 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> De qué psiquiátrico te has escapado?



A saber, si le pones un techo al foro tienes el mayor manicomio de la historia.

Incluso a mí la gente de aquí me parece una rato rara.


----------



## fachacine (25 Jul 2022)

Os confieso una cosa: nadie del Barsa, ni siquiera Xavi o Piqué o Laporta, repito, NADIE del Barsa me da más asco del que me da el Cholo Simeone


----------



## Raul83 (25 Jul 2022)

Un día menos para que CR7 vuelva a Madrid


----------



## Paobas (25 Jul 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Un día menos para que CR7 vuelva a Madrid



Crees que va a acabar pasando?


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 Jul 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Crees que va a acabar pasando?



No joder no, confío en Floper


----------



## Paobas (25 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> No joder no, confío en Floper



Mejor Mariano, verdad?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Os confieso una cosa: nadie del Barsa, ni siquiera Xavi o Piqué o Laporta, repito, NADIE del Barsa me da más asco del que me da el Cholo Simeone



Busquets.


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 Jul 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Mejor Mariano, verdad?



Falsa dicotomía. Ronaldo que se vaya a su casa, ya está acabado


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Busquets.



Risto Estoicob y Carrasco (para muchos Lobo para oyros un simple perro)


----------



## feps (25 Jul 2022)

Bueno, bonito y muy barato. No tiene mala pinta. Benjamin Sesko. 










El Real Madrid tiene apuntado en rojo el nombre de Sesko: el caso es idéntico al de Haaland


En Defensa Central, este 25 de julio, hemos publicado que el Salzburgo le ha puesto precio a Benjamin Sesko. El nombre del delantero esloveno está marcado en rojo en la lista de posibles refuerzos de la entidad blanca... y recuerda mucho al caso de Haaland y su salida de Austria rumbo a Alemania...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## artemis (25 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pero esa frase la ha dicho mi amego @artemis que tiene tanta credibilidad hablando de fútbol como de tenis.
> 
> La temporada pasada desde la llegada de Xavi el Barcelona hizo más o menos los mismos puntos en Liga que el Madrid. A eso esta temporada hay que sumarle a Pedri y Ansu que se pasaron prácticamente en blanco la pasada, más los fichajes de Lewan, Raphinha, Kessié, Christensen y Kounde (que lo doy prácticamente por fichado). Con todo esto el favorito para ganar la Liga es el Barça, aunque Rudiger me parece un buen refuerzo para el Madrid no así el Tuchuminin que tiene toda la pinta de ser un bluff y no lo veo como titular esta temporada.
> 
> Y ahora solo falta que Cristiano fiche por el Atlético que las risas estarán aseguradas viendo como hunde al Atlético por el mal rollo que genera en todos los vestuarios la gitanilla de Madeira con su carácter de diva.



SI JODER SI... EL SEXTETE YA ESTA AQUI.... MES QUE UN CLUB NEN MES QUE UN CLUB ...


----------



## Paobas (25 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Falsa dicotomía. Ronaldo que se vaya a su casa, ya está acabado



Para 2 anos de transición sirve de sobras


----------



## xilebo (26 Jul 2022)

*Hasta seis cambios de Ancelotti*

El equipo blanco juega su segundo partido de pretemporada ante los mexicanos este miércoles a las 04:30 horas. En AS analizamos su potencial once.


----------



## VYP de Álava (26 Jul 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Para 2 anos de transición sirve de sobras



En el vestuario no hacen falta divas despechadas que reclaman ser el centro de atención. Ahora mismo hay un ambiente y equilibrio muy bueno que no se debe romper. Si nadie le quiere, que se vaya a Portugal.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> En el vestuario no hacen falta divas despechadas que reclaman ser el centro de atención. Ahora mismo hay un ambiente y equilibrio muy bueno que no se debe romper. Si nadie le quiere, que se vaya a Portugal.



Exactamente. CR como suplente podría serle beneficioso al Madrid si esto fuera el PCFútbol. En la vida real sería un cáncer.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (26 Jul 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Risto Estoicob y Carrasco (para muchos Lobo para oyros un simple perro)



un grande BOBO Carrasco


----------



## VYP de Álava (26 Jul 2022)

Chocolate Sexy dijo:


> un grande BOBO Carrasco



Sentando cátedra de entrenadores desde el Oviedo en Tercera


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Jul 2022)

Sin saber mucho de este tema en concreto, me imagino que es un tema de contabilidad, del valor presente en euros de cosas que están vendiendo a 25 años vista (si son 25, o si no los que sean). Creo que por aquí había algún contable que lo puede explicar mejor que yo, pero tampoco me parece particularmente sospechoso.

Al fin y al cabo lo que estás haciendo es apuntarte 267 millones hoy como ganancia, pero los 67 extras te los vas a tener que ir descontando (como asiento contable) cada año durante la vida del contrato, directa o indirectamente.

Pero vaya, que igual estoy metiendo yo la pata, encantado de que me corrijan.


----------



## VYP de Álava (26 Jul 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Sin saber mucho de este tema en concreto, me imagino que es un tema de contabilidad, del valor presente en euros de cosas que están vendiendo a 25 años vista (si son 25, o si no los que sean). Creo que por aquí había algún contable que lo puede explicar mejor que yo, pero tampoco me parece particularmente sospechoso.
> 
> Al fin y al cabo lo que estás haciendo es apuntarte 267 millones hoy como ganancia, pero los 67 extras te los vas a tener que ir descontando (como asiento contable) cada año durante la vida del contrato, directa o indirectamente.
> 
> Pero vaya, que igual estoy metiendo yo la pata, encantado de que me corrijan.



Y cual sería su contraparte si es una actualización del valor futuro? Consideran una inflación acumulada del 30% a 25 años?


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Jul 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> La jugada que acaba con fallo de Asensio y que era un gol cantado viene de una jugada de Rodrygo bajando desde el 9 muy a lo Benzema.
> 
> Si no es para traer un pez gordo y mientras no haya lesiones, In Rodrygo de 9 I trust.



Con diferencia, el mejor para j ugar ahí lógicamente después de Benzema es Rodrygo, tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Jul 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Sin saber mucho de este tema en concreto, me imagino que es un tema de contabilidad, del valor presente en euros de cosas que están vendiendo a 25 años vista (si son 25, o si no los que sean). Creo que por aquí había algún contable que lo puede explicar mejor que yo, pero tampoco me parece particularmente sospechoso.
> 
> Al fin y al cabo lo que estás haciendo es apuntarte 267 millones hoy como ganancia, pero los 67 extras te los vas a tener que ir descontando (como asiento contable) cada año durante la vida del contrato, directa o indirectamente.
> 
> Pero vaya, que igual estoy metiendo yo la pata, encantado de que me corrijan.



Eso que dices de la contabilidad es lo que dicen los expertos, se supone que la plusvalía es por la subida de los derechos, pero como dices, lo dicen los que entienden del tema es anual, pero claro, a estos les interesa meterla de golpe para tener en positivo y fichar a todo bicho viviente.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Jul 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo que no les da son las fichas. Tienen 31 jugadores
> Y la verdad es que no tengo ni idea que pasa si un jugador con contrato se queda sin ficha



PUes tendrán que pagarle pero no puede jugar en el primer equipo, que le expliquen a un juzgado que firman un contrato y ahora no le van a pagar, a ver que dice. Esa es otra de esta gente, pero silencio, que son unos fenómenos. Si esperáis que la mierda prensa diga algo vais apañados


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Jul 2022)

filets dijo:


> Con Setien el Barça hizo una jugada maestra
> El vaquero los demanda por no pagar. Pasa mas de un año y se celebra la primera vista. Loa abogados del Barça se acercan a Setien y le dicen:
> Si aceptas 3 millones te los damos ya y nos olvidamos de juicios
> Si no los aceptas iremos de juicios hasta el final y si ganas el dinero lo cobraran tus herederos porque esto se puede alargar muchos años
> ...



Lo dudo, hay juicios que no se pueden alargar, el juez dice que hay que pagarle el sueldo y punto, esto no es una peli americana de juicios.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Jul 2022)

SE lo mejoro, tengo a un jugador por 10 al año, cuando va a cobrar más de 20 le digo que se vaya a su casa y lanzo a la prensa contra el. 
Pero se lo puedo mejorar aún más, digo que soy el club de los valores, cuando llega la crisis mis jugadores son lo mejor y digo que se bajan el sueldo, cuando pasa el año se va sabiendo que es mentira, que solo difieren los pagos, como tengo la prensa en el bolsillo nadie dice nada. Que el de enfrente tiene jugadore que si se lo bajaron no pasa nada, yo soy el club pequeño del soci y el otro el del gobierno, aunque sea el gobierno el que le regale terrenos al otro equipo de la capital.
Mejórelo si puede.  
PD: estoy seguro que lo podrá hacer, esa gente tiene manga ancha.


----------



## Chichimango (26 Jul 2022)

A ver si alguien que haya visto jugar a Sesko tiene la bondad de decirnos que tipo de delantero es, más allá de que lo llamen el nuevo Haaland y tal (supongo que esto lo dicen porque Haaland salió también del Salzsburgo, y que en el campo se parecerán como un huevo a una castaña).

¿Tiene nivel de verdad o es el Mariano de los Balcanes?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (26 Jul 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> A ver si alguien que haya visto jugar a Sesko tiene la bondad de decirnos que tipo de delantero es, más allá de que lo llamen el nuevo Haaland y tal (supongo que esto lo dicen porque Haaland salió también del Salzsburgo, y que en el campo se parecerán como un huevo a una castaña).
> 
> ¿Tiene nivel de verdad o es el Mariano de los Balcanes?



Ha marcado 6 goles en la liga austriaca. Como mucho es un fichaje tribunero para que la gente deje de dar por culo con que si se lesiona Benzema no sé qué.


----------



## xilebo (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Jul 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> A ver si alguien que haya visto jugar a Sesko tiene la bondad de decirnos que tipo de delantero es, más allá de que lo llamen el nuevo Haaland y tal (supongo que esto lo dicen porque Haaland salió también del Salzsburgo, y que en el campo se parecerán como un huevo a una castaña).
> 
> ¿Tiene nivel de verdad o es el Mariano de los Balcanes?



Lo más importante que te podemos decir para saber si lo van a fichar o no es que *no *es *nigga*, tú verás.

*No *es *no*.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (26 Jul 2022)

El Borussia se ha gastado 30 millones en el sustituto de Haaland y a las dos semanas le ha dado cancer y a saber cuando vuelve.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## xilebo (26 Jul 2022)

*El ‘Real Madrid de México’ tiene un fuerte aroma a LaLiga*

El América tiene un nutrido grupo de jugadores con pasado en la competición española. ‘Memo’ Ocho no duda en comparar su equipo con los blancos.


----------



## VYP de Álava (26 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El ‘Real Madrid de México’ tiene un fuerte aroma a LaLiga*
> 
> El América tiene un nutrido grupo de jugadores con pasado en la competición española. ‘Memo’ Ocho no duda en comparar su equipo con los blancos.



Ahí sigue Álvaro Fidalgo también, se lo llevó Solari en su día


----------



## VYP de Álava (26 Jul 2022)

Vídeos de "Spanish Revolution" presentados por un batasuno. 

Anda vete por donde has venido.


----------



## The Replicant (26 Jul 2022)

usuario>ignorar>SI

taluecs


----------



## manutartufo (26 Jul 2022)

Lo gracioso es que se tienen que bajar el sueldo ,pero ellos venga a fichar. Eso es una sinvergonzoneria, que al final nadie querra ir al Bar- Celona.


----------



## VYP de Álava (26 Jul 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que se tienen que bajar el sueldo ,pero ellos venga a fichar. Eso es una sinvergonzoneria, que al final nadie querra ir al Bar- Celona.



Y la AFE para qué está? Es una vergüenza el mobbing a De Jong, por qué coño tiene que perdonar nada.


----------



## Mecanosfera (26 Jul 2022)

Solemos despreciar la gestión de La Liga, pero a tenor de lo que veo en medios extranjeros creo que hay algo que han sabido hacer bien: vendernos como un campeonato "de culto", donde todos los verdaderos cracks quieren estar.
Digo esto porque varios youtubers futboleros ingleses analizan los fichajes barcelonistas como consecuencia de la capacidad de seducción de una marca que ellos asocian a Maradona, Rivaldo, Ronaldo, Messi, Ronaldinho... La excelencia de los grandes jugadores de raza. Madrid y Barsa tienen muchísimo glamour entre los "entendidos" de fútbol internacionales, son marcas que suenan a exquisito. Los que conocemos bien la cloaca azulgrana sabemos la enorme chapuza que es actualmente ese club, pero por Europa se les sigue viendo como una especie de superclub salvaguarda de los valores del Gran Fútbol. Es algo que beneficia al Madrid también. El negocio del fútbol es bien curioso.
Hay que reconocer que los fichajes del barsa tienen algo de puñetazo en la mesa del campeonato español como hogar del buen fútbol. La Premier ofrece dinero pero España ofrece glamour y épica... y luego está lo del PSG que uno ya no sabe dónde encajarlo.


----------



## VYP de Álava (27 Jul 2022)

Exacto. Y ese glamour desde luego no es gracias a la labor de la Liga. A lo mejor habría que revisar el tema del límite salarial, porque no es de recibo que haya equipos haciendo tejemanejes para inscribir o dejar de inscribir jugadores, le resta competitividad a liga y reduce la capacidad de atraer talento, porque al final el jugador bueno que puedan traer significa la salida de un jugador clave de la plantilla, o a base de ampliaciones de capital cómo el Atlético, eso no es sostenible.


----------



## Raul83 (27 Jul 2022)

Esta noche jugamos


----------



## Raul83 (27 Jul 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo que no les da son las fichas. Tienen 31 jugadores
> Y la verdad es que no tengo ni idea que pasa si un jugador con contrato se queda sin ficha



Pues entrenará pero no jugará la liga. Tal vez sí copa, supercopa y europa league, digo champions.


----------



## Manero (27 Jul 2022)

Pues explicaselo a tus amigos para que salgan de dudas que no es tan dificil de entender.

Punto 1: Recolocación a largo plazo de la deuda a corto a un interés muy bajo gracias el crédito de Goldman Sachs.
Punto 2: Venta de futuros ingresos para disponer de ese dinero ahora.
Punto 3: Que el Barça sigue siendo un iman para atraer a los cracks mundiales.

Que tus amigos por muy belgas que sean lo entenderán si se lo explicas bien.


----------



## Manero (27 Jul 2022)

Les has contado también que al Madrid le aparecieron 200M en las Islas Caimán que llegaron allí desde una cuenta corriente en Luxemburgo a nombre de Providence que es una empresa con un capital social de tan solo 20.000 Euros?


----------



## Manero (27 Jul 2022)

Lo de las Islas Caiman tiene que ver con dejar también ojipláticos a los belgas.

Y entenderás que meterme en juicios contra el Real Madrid y la Hacienda española no es lo más recomendable. Con denunciarlo en un foro de internet me doy por contento.


----------



## Cormac (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## VYP de Álava (27 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pues explicaselo a tus amigos para que salgan de dudas que no es tan dificil de entender.
> 
> Punto 1: Recolocación a largo plazo de la deuda a corto a un interés muy bajo gracias el crédito de Goldman Sachs.
> Punto 2: Venta de futuros ingresos para disponer de ese dinero ahora.
> ...



Es cierto que no están haciendo nada ilegal, pero se están exponiendo al riesgo de una manera muy peligrosa. Y si no les sale bien, las consecuencias pueden ser nefastas.


----------



## qbit (27 Jul 2022)

Que alguien me explique el motivo de que el Madrid esté 6º en la clasificación UEFA.


----------



## qbit (27 Jul 2022)

El Real Madrid va a jugar hoy aquí:


----------



## feps (27 Jul 2022)

CEBALLOS RENOVACIÓN


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (27 Jul 2022)

Mariano Ausencio Odriozola deben salir


----------



## pepitoburbujas (27 Jul 2022)

He intentado ver el partido contra el América. 2-2. La segunda parte, más entretenida, la he visto casi toda, la primera a ratos.

Destacaría la buena actuación de Ceballos en ataque, tocando rápido y moviéndose bien, aunque ha perdido tres balones. Bien Eduardo y Aurelio. El segundo Vinicius ha salido por Vázquez y al principio ha estado tímido. Le han pitado un penalti riguroso, y luego se ha soltado a jugar. Me ha causado buena impresión.

Lo malo es que aún no jugando mal nos han metido 2 goles y no hemos sido capaces de ganar el partido, cosa no preocupante dado el nulo valor de estos bolos de verano. Sigo sin ver a Hazard como hombre más adelantado sustituyendo a Benzema.


----------



## xilebo (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Juani (27 Jul 2022)

El tema Camavinga va a ser algo importante de aquí a unos años, si todo va bien. La diferencia entre la primera parte y la segunda ha sido un absoluto abismo y es que Camavinga, Tchouameni, Fede y Ceballos le da otro aire mucho más dinámico a la zona media del equipo. Buenos detallitos de Vinicius Tobias.


----------



## feps (27 Jul 2022)

El único jugador de área con gol que tiene el Madrid, Benzema aparte, se llama Rodrygo. Todo lo demás son parches y mariconadas..


----------



## pepitoburbujas (27 Jul 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> El tema Camavinga va a ser algo importante de aquí a unos años, si todo va bien. La diferencia entre la primera parte y la segunda ha sido un absoluto abismo y es que Camavinga, Tchouameni, Fede y Ceballos le da otro aire mucho más dinámico a la zona media del equipo. Buenos detallitos de Vinicius Tobias.



Eso eso, le han dado un aire más dinámico al partido, tocando de primera muy bien por momentos. Lo malo es que no se ha traducido en ocasiones claras ni mucho menos en goles.


----------



## feps (27 Jul 2022)

Y el único sustituto real para el insustituible Modric en plantilla se llama Ceballos. Hazard sigue generando muchas dudas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Jul 2022)

No entiendo cómo ningún equipo ha ofrecido un sueldo potente a Dembele y lo ha sacado de Barcelona,si además traen un central bueno tienen un equipazo...temas de regularidad y lesiones al margen para mí es mejor que Vinicius (y Rodrygo)


----------



## xilebo (27 Jul 2022)

*Peter vale 50 millones*

El extremo del Castilla, perla de la Fábrica, ha prolongado un año más su contrato, hasta 2025, con una cláusula de 50 millones de euros. Espera contar para Ancelotti.


----------



## El Juani (27 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No entiendo cómo ningún equipo ha ofrecido un sueldo potente a Dembele y lo ha sacado de Barcelona,si además traen un central bueno tienen un equipazo...temas de regularidad y lesiones al margen para mí es mejor que Vinicius (y Rodrygo)



Puede ser porque a lo mejor no se fíen del jugador... quién sabe.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No entiendo cómo ningún equipo ha ofrecido un sueldo potente a Dembele y lo ha sacado de Barcelona,si además traen un central bueno tienen un equipazo...temas de regularidad y lesiones al margen para mí es mejor que Vinicius (y Rodrygo)



Me estoy imaginando a Dembelé en el Real Madrid en las eliminatorias contra el Chelsea y el City, en todos esos momentos cruciales en los que era marcar o la eliminación y no había tiempo para segundas oportunidades. En esos momentos cruciales Vinicius y Rodrygo las metieron dentro. Dembelé las hubiera mandado al tercer anfiteatro.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (27 Jul 2022)

El Madrid necesita un 9 suplente y que Chicletto se vaya a tomar por culo, Casemiro y Aunsencio no están para jugar, y Hazard no está para nada tampoco, pues aún así el primero titular y los otros dos por delante de Ceballos.
Este tío va a salir con la CMK por sus cojones, con bloque bajo y a tomar por culo, ni se va a fichar a nadie para arriba, si no se lesiona Benzema optaremos a todo pero de peor forma que con alguien coherente en el banquillo, si se lesiona debacle absoluta.
No rota, no aprovecha los 5 cambios nunca, y rara vez hace algún cambio antes del minuto 80 aún llevando 20´ pidiéndolo el equipo a gritos, vive en el pasado y es muy cabezón, ojo a esta temporada pese a tener un equipazo, que pena


----------



## El amigo (27 Jul 2022)

Vamos a ver. Son fanáticos del barca. No hay más . En todos los equipos existen.


----------



## Scardanelli (27 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No entiendo cómo ningún equipo ha ofrecido un sueldo potente a Dembele y lo ha sacado de Barcelona,si además traen un central bueno tienen un equipazo...temas de regularidad y lesiones al margen para mí es mejor que Vinicius (y Rodrygo)



Tengo escrito en este _jilo _que el Madrid debería haberlo intentado.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No entiendo cómo ningún equipo ha ofrecido un sueldo potente a Dembele y lo ha sacado de Barcelona,si además traen un central bueno tienen un equipazo...temas de regularidad y lesiones al margen para mí es mejor que Vinicius (y Rodrygo)



sigue con el ajedrez
el futbol no es lo tuyo
¿o si es lo tuyo y eres otro tapado del farsa?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Jul 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Son fanáticos del barca. No hay más . En todos los equipos existen.



el añadido es que ademas de fanaticos estan llenos de odio y rabia por ser unos segundones
y eso no lo digieren generacion tras generacion


----------



## feps (27 Jul 2022)

Si el Madrid fuese inteligente, haría una oferta seria de renovación a Dani Ceballos. Sin duda es de los centrocampistas españoles con más clase y técnica. Si jugara en el Farsa, le lloverían los elogios.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Jul 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> sigue con el ajedrez
> el futbol no es lo tuyo
> ¿o si es lo tuyo y eres otro tapado del farsa?



trabajara mas,se lesionara menos,sera mas guapo (no creo) pero por calidad pura y dura…dembele es mejor que Vinicius…

con tanta gente ya me lio,he jugado contigo al ajedrec? 



feps dijo:


> Si el Madrid fuese inteligente, haría una oferta seria de renovación a Dani Ceballos. Sin duda es de los centrocampistas españoles con más clase y técnica. Si jugara en el Farsa, le lloverían los elogios.



es un tio con calidad y buen trato de balon,quizas no destaque fisicamente…si hubiese un grande detras de el que le pagase la morterada igual entendia el no luchar,pero no renovarlo para que se lo lleve un equipo como el betis 

hombre,si el objetivo es tener 25 negros entonces si,es el camino.


----------



## El amigo (27 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> trabajara mas,se lesionara menos,sera mas guapo (no creo) pero por calidad pura y dura…dembele es mejor que Vinicius…
> 
> con tanta gente ya me lio,he jugado contigo al ajedrec?
> 
> ...



No estoy tan seguro de eso comparando estadísticas de ambos y más viendo la edad. Auqnie sean tres años. 








Comparación de jugadores: Vinicius Júnior vs. Ousmane Dembélé | FBref.com


Comparación de jugadores: Vinicius Júnior vs. Ousmane Dembélé




fbref.com


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> trabajara mas,se lesionara menos,sera mas guapo (no creo) pero por calidad pura y dura…dembele es mejor que Vinicius…
> 
> con tanta gente ya me lio,he jugado contigo al ajedrec?



dembele tiene ese revulsivo-arranque y el tirar a porteria (o a la grada) a ver que sale : eso es todo
lo de su pasotismo jeta y traicion (no solo se lo hizo al farsa , tambien al equipo del que venia) es ya el colmo

vinicius cada temporada es mejor , puede dejar a la rata de segundon : sus goles en copa de europa son increibles empezando por aquella carrera de medio campo hasta llegar al portero y meter gol al city , lo mismo sus asistencias normalmente a benzema

pero bueno tu sigue con dembele...

se que juegas al ajedrez , nada mas


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (27 Jul 2022)

Cuando estabais cansinos con Llorente, por lo menos era porque el Atlético puso 40 millones por él. Por el Ceballos este no pone nadie un duro.


----------



## feps (27 Jul 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Cuando estabais cansinos con Llorente, por lo menos era porque el Atlético puso 40 millones por él. Por el Ceballos este no pone nadie un duro.



Estupendo, así que se lo quede el Madrid. Ceballos es uno de los mejores centrocampistas españoles de esta década, como demuestra en cuanto tiene continuidad. Lo más inteligente que podrían hacer tanto él como el Madrid sería renovar hasta los 30 años. Modric va a tocar a su fin en breve y Ceballos puede suplirlo muy dignamente.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Jul 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Cuando estabais cansinos con Llorente, por lo menos era porque el Atlético puso 40 millones por él. Por el Ceballos este no pone nadie un duro.




estoy de acuerdo
llorente era otro sobrevalorado : su nivel es eso, un atletico de madrid como muuuucho.

ceballos le pone ganas eso hay que reconocerselo (a diferencia de ausencio adelghazard y alguno mas)
pero en mi opinion no tiene nivel para el madrid
es centrocampista pero no crea juego, no hace pases de gol , ni siquiera pases con peligro : tan solo le pasa el balon al que tiene al lado o algo por delante, y el tampoco mete goles

y el dato que apuntas es todavia mas evidente : nadie , ni er betis , da dinero por el : por algo será


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Estupendo, así que se lo quede el Madrid. Ceballos es uno de los mejores centrocampistas españoles de esta década, como demuestra en cuanto tiene continuidad. Lo más inteligente que podrían hacer tanto él como el Madrid sería renovar hasta los 30 años. Modric va a tocar a su fin en breve y Ceballos puede suplirlo muy dignamente.




suelo estar de acuerdo contigo
pero esto que has comentado es una herejia 
ceballos suplir muy dignamente a modric?? pfff....


y que supuestamente sea uno de los mejores centrocampistas españoles de esta década , no implica que tenga nivel para el madrid , que por supuesto no lo tiene
el madrid necesita otro modric , y desde luego no está en España : hay que buscar fuera


----------



## Edu.R (27 Jul 2022)

Chocolate Sexy dijo:


> El Madrid necesita un 9 suplente y que Chicletto se vaya a tomar por culo



Da igual cuando leas esto.


----------



## feps (27 Jul 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> suelo estar de acuerdo contigo
> pero esto que has comentado es una herejia
> ceballos suplir muy dignamente a modric?? pfff....
> 
> ...



No existe otro Modric y no será fácil que haya otro parecido en el futuro. Con estos bueyes tenemos que arar y Ceballos me parece un buen plan, sólo si le dan continuidad. Si estuviera en el Farsa, nos meterían a Ceballos por las orejas.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (27 Jul 2022)

Ceballos a lo mejor como titular en el Madrid no, pero para ser parte de un buen banquillo y tener sus minutos es perfecto.
Del medio ahora mismo los dos peores son kross porque físicamente va a menos, y sobre todo Casemiro que cada día está peor.
El año q viene me iría de cabeza a por Bernardo Silva.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> No existe otro Modric y no será fácil que haya otro parecido en el futuro. Con estos bueyes tenemos que arar y Ceballos me parece un buen plan, sólo si le dan continuidad. Si estuviera en el Farsa, nos meterían a Ceballos por las orejas.



igual a modric no hay nadie
pero que tienda a ese nivel si : pero estan por europa en otros equipos , no en España

y ceballos está muuuuuuuy............ por debajo de ese nivel al que tendria que tender
si ceballos son los bueyes con los que tenemos que arar vamos apañados : no crea juego de ningun tipo , y ya me diras que centrocampista es ese

en cuanto al farsa si : si estuviera en ese club politico lo tendriamos todos los dias a todas horas


----------



## feps (27 Jul 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> igual a modric no hay nadie
> pero que tienda a ese nivel si : pero estan por europa en otros equipos , no en España
> 
> y ceballos está muuuuuuuy............ por debajo de ese nivel al que tendria que tender
> ...



Tú dale a Ceballos cinco partidos seguidos. Es como a Jovic, todo el mundo poniéndolo a parir cuando al chaval lo condenaron a perpetuidad en el banquillo. Los jugadores necesitan confianza y continuidad, de lo contrario se marchitan.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Tú dale a Ceballos cinco partidos seguidos. Es como a Jovic, todo el mundo poniéndolo a parir cuando al chaval lo condenaron a perpetuidad en el banquillo. Los jugadores necesitan confianza y continuidad, de lo contrario se marchitan.



se los dio lopetegui 
y no : no destacó

pero bueno... podemos darle un margen de confianza , no digo que no
si mejorase... (y mucho) pues...

aunque... sigo diciendo que ceballos no me convence
el nivel de ceballos es un betis y gracias : no mas


----------



## feps (27 Jul 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> se los dio lopetegui
> y no : no destacó



Hace cuatro años, macho. Y en ese Madrid no funcionaba nada.


----------



## _Suso_ (27 Jul 2022)

Menudo crack:


----------



## JimTonic (27 Jul 2022)

El Valencia a tomar por culo 





__





El Valencia podría entrar en causa de disolución - Estadio Deportivo


Solicitan de manera urgente la administración judicial del Valencia CF debido al riesgo de quiebra económica y causa de disolución




www.estadiodeportivo.com


----------



## Silluzollope (27 Jul 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> El Valencia a tomar por culo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni de coña, y menos en año de elecciones. Chimo lo paga con sangre de virgenes si se tercia


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Jul 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> dembele tiene ese revulsivo-arranque y el tirar a porteria (o a la grada) a ver que sale : eso es todo



Donde tú ves "revulsivo-arranque" yo veo un dribling a una velocidad prodigiosa,y un tío que maneja y le pega con las dos piernas por igual...será cuestión de perspectiva.En que sea más o menos jeta ya no entro.

Tenemos un torneo de ajedrez en el foro el mes que viene si gustas


----------



## Roedr (27 Jul 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Menudo crack:



jeje

Sainz es muy madridista. Aunque no sé... él está en otro rollo, y quizás haya decepcionado sin necesidad al fan. Bien pensado, tal vez se ha equivocado.


----------



## qbit (27 Jul 2022)

¿De dónde ha salido este último retra obsesivo antimadridista? Tiene cuenta desde el 2011 y sin embargo ni le ubico de lo intrascendental que es. Si no llega a aparecer ahora obsesivamente en el hilo ni sabríamos de su existencia a pesar de acumular casi 15 mil mensajes.


----------



## VYP de Álava (28 Jul 2022)

Kubo en dos partidos con la Real ha demostrado más que la albondiguilla belga en 3 temporadas.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (28 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> trabajara mas,se lesionara menos,sera mas guapo (no creo) pero por calidad pura y dura…dembele es mejor que Vinicius…



Vaya por delante que a mí Dembélé me encanta y se lo hubiera birlado al Barça con los ojos cerrados... pero Vinicius metió el año pasado 22 goles y Dembélé 2 (ese 2 no es una errata, e incluye 0 goles en 3 partidos de Champions y 0 goles en 6 partidos de Europa Lig).

Que eso de la calidad "pura" y que si la belleza es verdad o la verdad es belleza está muy bien, pero ahora mismo Vinicius es un futbolista muchos escalones por encima de Dembélé. Pero muchos, muchos.


----------



## El chepa (28 Jul 2022)

Alaba de lateral en el bolo de ayer, ¿alguna opinión?


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> trabajara mas,se lesionara menos,sera mas guapo (no creo) pero por calidad pura y dura…dembele es mejor que Vinicius…
> 
> con tanta gente ya me lio,he jugado contigo al ajedrec?
> 
> ...



Si es mejor, pero no ha rendido una mierda y ya tiene unos años. Lo mismo con 30 años la rompe.


----------



## feps (28 Jul 2022)

A los subnormales ensuciahilos pasadlos al IGNORE. Muerto el perro, se acabó la rabia.


----------



## Chispeante (28 Jul 2022)

Parece ser que el Barcelona va a fichar a Kounde por 50 más 10 por objetivos. Y eso que están de mierda hasta el cuello...si llegan a estar sólo hasta la cintura estos te fichan de una tacada a Mbappé, a Halland y aún les sobra para reformar el estadio. Mis dieses, lisensiado Laporta.

p.d. Nos reímos pero las cosas que ocurren en la mente de los culés son "chulísimas". Según leo en el AS, se piensan que el 0-4 lo cambió todo y les convirtió en un equipo en el enrolarse. 
El 0-4 del Santiago Bernabéu fue clave en los fichajes


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Jul 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Parece ser que el Barcelona va a fichar a Kounde por 50 más 10 por objetivos. Y eso que están de mierda hasta el cuello...si llegan a estar sólo hasta la cintura estos te fichan de una tacada a Mbappé, a Halland y aún les sobra para reformar el estadio. Mis dieses, lisensiado Laporta.
> 
> p.d. Nos reímos pero las cosas que ocurren en la mente de los culés son "chulísimas". Según leo en el AS, se piensan que el 0-4 lo cambió todo y les convirtió en un equipo en el enrolarse.
> El 0-4 del Santiago Bernabéu fue clave en los fichajes



Y para poder inscribirlos frasquito de jon tiene que dejar de cobrar lo que le deben y largarse gratis, es el seny cagalán del que tanto presumen. Ahora sacan a los youtubers comprados para que hagan campaña, no les basta con el sports y el inmundo deportivos.


----------



## feps (28 Jul 2022)

Ausencio no engaña a nadie. Va camino de convertirse en otro Isco. 









Asensio da un paso atrás: su salida se complica al no llegar ofertas por encima de los 35 millones


Pasan las horas, días e incluso semanas con Asensio en la misma posición de salida. Su agente, Jorge Mendes, no ha presentado ninguna oferta formal por encima de los 35 millones que exige el Real Madrid para dar luz verde a su traspaso, tal y como ha podido conocer Defensa Central.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## seven up (28 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ausencio no engaña a nadie. Va camino de convertirse en otro Isco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*¡Ja me maaten...! *

*El único escenario que no contempla la entidad es que agote su contrato y se marche sin dejar un euro en 2023.*_ De ahí que, si Marco no encuentra salida y se compromete a seguir, haya que estudiar una renovación ventajosa para todas las partes._

¿Renovarlo?, Asensio ha dado todo lo que tenía que dar, le falta sangre y hambre, eso no se aprende con los años. Lo saben todos los clubs, nadie va a pagar en los tiempos que corren los 30 millones que piden, no creo que llegaran a los 10 millones por él. Es otro Isco de la vida, un envejecido prematuro que ni gratis lo quieren, hay pocos clubs que puedan pagar los 4 millones que cobra actualmente en el Real Madrid, como para renovarle al alza.


----------



## seven up (28 Jul 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> jeje
> 
> Sainz es muy madridista. Aunque no sé... él está en otro rollo, y quizás haya decepcionado sin necesidad al fan. Bien pensado, tal vez se ha equivocado.



Muy decepcionado el fan no parece a juzgar por las risas. Para mi era una provocación, una broma y Sainz ha salido muy bien con el "Forza Ferrari".


----------



## El Juani (28 Jul 2022)

Espero equivocarme al respecto, pero es lo que dices @seven up y @feps ; Ausencio va a ser prácticamente un caso muy parecido al de Isco, un futbolista con unas condiciones excelentes, que por lo que sea, su carácter, apatía o dios sabe qué, va a quedarse ahí en un perfil medianamente mediocre. Para mi incluso tenía más proyección que Isco, por su perfil de futbolista más polivalente, más jugador de llegada, de línea de 3/4, golpeo, etc. Isco pausaba demasiado el juego y aunque era un futbolista que me gustaba y aquí por Málaga lo hemos visto en una de sus mejores épocas, para mi gusto, ralentizaba el fútbol dinámico del Madrid. Ausencio sí que podía haber explotado de lo lindo. Una verdadera pena.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ausencio no engaña a nadie. Va camino de convertirse en otro Isco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lo he dicho muchas veces. El jugador mas sobrevalorado de la historia del fútbol


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Jul 2022)

y el farsa a punto de gastarse otras 60 kilos en koundé   

y no pasa nada.....ESPAÑA SE LO PERMITE, como ya hizo Franco.


----------



## artemis (28 Jul 2022)

jajajajaajaja Ijco sin equipo y haciendo el ridiculo en redes sociales...


----------



## El Juani (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 Jul 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>




Qué mundo este en el que se tiran 2 pavos a por un balón y el árbitro no sabe si ha sido deliberado.

Se pensaría que estaban buscando Gamusinos.


----------



## El Juani (28 Jul 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Qué mundo este en el que se tiran 2 pavos a por un balón y el árbitro no sabe si ha sido deliberado.
> 
> Se pensaría que estaban buscando Gamusinos.



Lo de esa jugada es algo que me produjo arcadas.


----------



## VYP de Álava (28 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> y el farsa a punto de gastarse otras 60 kilos en koundé
> 
> y no pasa nada.....ESPAÑA SE LO PERMITE, como ya hizo Franco.



Pero y por qué no se lo iban a permitir? No seas cuñado, no están incumpliendo nada todavía. Ya veremos si lo pueden inscribir y que consecuencias tiene todo esto a medio plazo.


----------



## feps (28 Jul 2022)

Los catalanes estarán encantados de pagar 100.000 millones de euros por el Farsa. Viva Jordi Pujol.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Jul 2022)

La verdad que el Barcelona ha montado [o está montando] un equipo muy potente. Es una apuesta cortoplacista muy muy gorda, terriblemente gorda, que si sale mal creo que puede tener consecuencias terroríficas para nuestros "estimados" rivales.

Es como coger el presupuesto de 5 temporadas y meterlo en una de golpe. Es decir, hipotecas todo lo que está por venir a cambio de que esta temporada te salga todo bien. Si sale mal, el Barcelona se habrá metido en un agujero que no sé donde tiene el límite. Veremos que sucede con las inscripciones...

Yo soy muy escéptico, porque hay equipos incluso mejores que el Barcelona (Por ejemplo el Liverpool), que el año pasado se tuvieron que conformar con la Copa y vale. Por mucho equipo que tengas, ganar títulos requiere cierto % que no puedes controlar.

A mi lo único que me jode del Barcelona es su hipocresía: critican lo que justamente hacen y venden como ciertas cosas que son falsas. Si fuesen un club honesto (Como el Atleti), pues fale. Pero es que son unos cínicos y encima van dando lecciones de moral. Toda la vida vendiendo un modelo y la única forma de salir a competir ahora es a base de endeudarse y fichajes de extranjeros... como en los 90s. Partidos ganados en el 90' con balones a la olla y "es que nosotros jugamos bien".

La Liga va a ser jodida de ganar, podemos hacer 85-90 pts, pero el Barcelona también los va a hacer. La Copa dependerá de las bolitas que toquen... lo que si que tengo claro es que desde agosto a noviembre, no se va a ganar ningún título, y que todo se jugará desde enero. Lo digo por no estar en Noviembre 10 pts por detrás.


----------



## feps (28 Jul 2022)

Apunten este nombre. Ya salió a colación hace pocos días. 









El 'scouting' madridista no lo perdió de vista: recital de Sesko ante el Liverpool


La derrota del Liverpool en el último amistoso de pretemporada tiene nombre y apellido. Benjamin Sesko fue la gran figura del RB Salzburgo en una actuación memorable que fue seguida de cerca por el Real Madrid. El esloveno justifica los elogios de la prensa en las últimas horas.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (28 Jul 2022)

Sesko tiene una pintaza de la hostia, pero no sería barato ni lo puedes poner de suplente, tienes que comprarlo y cederlo.
Lo del farsa ya molesta, tras Kounde pretender ir a por Bernardo Silva, así que Floren ya se puede poner las pilas con, al menos, un fichaje para arriba


----------



## feps (28 Jul 2022)

Sesko aseguran que saldría por menos de 30 kilos.


----------



## VYP de Álava (28 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Sesko aseguran que saldría por menos de 30 kilos.



Quien asegura eso? Me parece muy raro siendo una promesa de la estructura Red Bull


----------



## feps (28 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Quien asegura eso? Me parece muy raro siendo una promesa de la estructura Red Bull



Está publicado. Tengamos en cuenta que tiene 19 años recién cumplidos.


----------



## Manero (28 Jul 2022)

Chocolate Sexy dijo:


> Sesko tiene una pintaza de la hostia, pero no sería barato ni lo puedes poner de suplente, tienes que comprarlo y cederlo.
> Lo del farsa ya molesta, tras Kounde pretender ir a por Bernardo Silva, así que Floren ya se puede poner las pilas con, al menos, un fichaje para arriba



Pues tiene su gracia que justo el mercado de verano en el que el Madrid iba a fichar gratis a Mbappé y Pogba y por 70M a Haaland y dominar el fútbol mundial la próxima década, que sea el Barça quién esté montando una plantilla para ganarlo todo.

Y para poner en contexto el fichaje de Kounde, ha costado menos de la mitad del precio de Tuchuminin. El sobreprecio que ha pagado Florentino por el chumino es muy alto.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Jul 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Imaginad a todos los dementes que intentan justificar la última Champions como fruto de las influencias oscuras de Florentino si este gol se lo hubieran anulado al Liverpool.

O se lo hubieran concedido al Real Madrid pero para tener una confirmación clara de que era completamente legítimo hubiéramos tenido que esperar dos meses.


----------



## VYP de Álava (28 Jul 2022)

Yo no entiendo tanta euforia con los fichajes del Barcelona. Supongo que estará desatada tras años de bajón y del complejo de inferioridad que tienen, pero con lo que llevan hasta ahora, no me parece que tengan mejor equipo que el Madrid.


----------



## El Juani (28 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pues tiene su gracia que justo el mercado de verano en el que el Madrid iba a fichar gratis a Mbappé y Pogba y por 70M a Haaland y dominar el fútbol mundial la próxima década, que sea el Barça quién esté montando una plantilla para ganarlo todo.
> 
> Y para poner en contexto el fichaje de Kounde, ha costado menos de la mitad del precio de Tuchuminin. El sobreprecio que ha pagado Florentino por el chumino es muy alto.



También iba a ganar sobradamente la Champions el PSG con Messi, Mbappé y O Rei Neymar y se ha comido una buena polla blanca, como casi todos los grandes de Europa. 

El fútbol es para jugarlo, competirlo... puedes montar lo que montes en plantilla, y tener un equipo del copón, que si después no juegas ni compites te comes los mocos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (28 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Y para poner en contexto el fichaje de Kounde, ha costado menos de la mitad del precio de Tuchuminin. El sobreprecio que ha pagado Florentino por el chumino es muy alto.



Primero, meter los variables al calcular si éste es 2 veces más caro o lo que sea es hacerse trampa. Especialmente en estas circunstancias, el Barça está aceptando variables casi automáticas, mientras que en las variables de Tchumino se deben incluir algunas chunguísimas tipo balón de oro y tal. Hasta donde yo sé Tchumino ha costado 80 y Koundé 50. Eso no es "menos de la mitad".

De hecho, la única forma de que cueste "menos de la mitad" es si incluyes las variables de Tchumino porque sí y no incluyes las variables de Koundé porque no. Tú mismo.

Segundo, Koundé es un buen jugador, pero es dos anos mayor que Tchumino y juega en una posición más "barata". En el fútbol de hoy en día, el mejor centrocampista del mundo te cambia el percal mucho más que el mejor defensa del mundo, y eso se paga en consecuencia.

Tercero, y esto ya es personal, yo tengo muchas dudas de que Koundé sirva para un equipo top, yo no lo quería para el Madrid. Me parece demasiado retaquillo para ser un central top, es un buen futbolista para alternarlo entre central, lateral y banquillo y ya. Después de Lenglet, deberíais tener cuidado con lo que le compráis a Monchi.


----------



## filets (28 Jul 2022)

Ya estan en ello. Catalunya patrocinando al Barça



Ya lo hacian antes. TV3 patrocinando al Barça


Ni la Comunidad de Madrid ni TeleMadrid han patrocinado al Madrid


----------



## Manero (28 Jul 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> También iba a ganar sobradamente la Champions el PSG con Messi, Mbappé y O Rei Neymar y se ha comido una buena polla blanca, como casi todos los grandes de Europa.
> 
> El fútbol es para jugarlo, competirlo... puedes montar lo que montes en plantilla, y tener un equipo del copón, que si después no juegas ni compites te comes los mocos.



Que en el fútbol no siempre gana el mejor es algo que lleva ocurriendo desde sus inicios, y más en torneos cortos como la Champions donde un mal dia, un golpe de mala suerte o una decisión arbitral erronea te manda para casa.

Solo hay que mirar las estadísticas. De las últimas 9 Champions solo en 4 ocasiones ha ganado el mejor equipo de la competición (Barcelona, Liverpool, Bayern y Chelsea).


----------



## _Suso_ (28 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Que en el fútbol no siempre gana el mejor es algo que lleva ocurriendo desde sus inicios, y más en torneos cortos como la Champions donde un mal dia, un golpe de mala suerte o una decisión arbitral erronea te manda para casa.
> 
> Solo hay que mirar las estadísticas. De las últimas 9 Champions solo en 4 ocasiones ha ganado el mejor equipo de la competición (Barcelona, Liverpool, Bayern y Chelsea).



Claro, claro ganar cinco champions de nueve, algo que nunca ha pasado en la historia con el formato nuevo, ya no cinco, sino cuatro, sino tres, etc. es sólo suerte, si a vosotros con eso os vale.


----------



## manutartufo (28 Jul 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Claro, claro ganar cinco champions de nueve, algo que nunca ha pasado en la historia con el formato nuevo, ya no cinco, sino cuatro, sino tres, etc. es sólo suerte, si a vosotros con eso os vale.



O sea que el Madrid Todas las que ganó los últimos años ,las ganó sin ser el mejor... Pues vaya ,que peso me quitas de encima. 13 y tal....

Que raro es el fútbol que el que gana no es el mejor casi nunca.


----------



## filets (28 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Solo hay que mirar las estadísticas. De las últimas 9 Champions solo en 4 ocasiones ha ganado el mejor equipo de la competición (Barcelona, Liverpool, Bayern y Chelsea).



Todas las champions se han ganado justamente menos las del Madrid. Eso lo ve todo el mundo salvo que seas un sectario mesetario monolingüe casposo


----------



## El Juani (28 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Que en el fútbol no siempre gana el mejor es algo que lleva ocurriendo desde sus inicios, y más en torneos cortos como la Champions donde un mal dia, un golpe de mala suerte o una decisión arbitral erronea te manda para casa.
> 
> Solo hay que mirar las estadísticas. De las últimas 9 Champions solo en 4 ocasiones ha ganado el mejor equipo de la competición (Barcelona, Liverpool, Bayern y Chelsea).



Te corrijo, en el fútbol sí gana muchas veces el mejor, lo que has querido decir que en el fútbol no siempre gana el mejor equipo o la mejor plantilla (con los mejores jugadores). Gana el que mejor compite. Y ahí no hay color. Bueno... sí el blanco.


----------



## Manero (28 Jul 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Primero, meter los variables al calcular si éste es 2 veces más caro o lo que sea es hacerse trampa. Especialmente en estas circunstancias, el Barça está aceptando variables casi automáticas, mientras que en las variables de Tchumino se deben incluir algunas chunguísimas tipo balón de oro y tal. Hasta donde yo sé Tchumino ha costado 80 y Koundé 50. Eso no es "menos de la mitad".
> 
> De hecho, la única forma de que cueste "menos de la mitad" es si incluyes las variables de Tchumino porque sí y no incluyes las variables de Koundé porque no. Tú mismo.
> 
> ...



Tuchuminin: 80+20+16 (por ser Mónaco paraiso fiscal)= 116M si se cumplen las variables
Kounde: 50+5= 55M si se cumplen las variables

Al Chumino solo lo he visto en el partido del otro dia contra el Barça y entiendo que era su debut y tal, pero la sensación que me dió es que Caraminga será mucho más importante que él esta temporada y que Kroos y Modric estarán también por delante de suyo.

No tengo ninguna duda que Kounde-Araújo será la pareja de centrales titular del Barcelona. Solo lesiones o las rotaciones lo evitarán.


----------



## _Suso_ (28 Jul 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> O sea que el Madrid Todas las que ganó los últimos años ,las ganó sin ser el mejor... Pues vaya ,que peso me quitas de encima. 13 y tal....
> 
> Que raro es el fútbol que el que gana no es el mejor casi nunca.



Por qué me citas a mí, si yo he dicho lo contrario  , además que ya son 14


----------



## El Juani (28 Jul 2022)

Menos mal que los culés se han dado cuenta que una pareja de centrales como Koundé-Araujo sí. Hace semanas, todavía se comentaba que Eric García era top.


----------



## El Juani (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## NRW_Observer (28 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Que en el fútbol no siempre gana el mejor es algo que lleva ocurriendo desde sus inicios, y más en torneos cortos como la Champions donde un mal dia, un golpe de mala suerte o una decisión arbitral erronea te manda para casa.
> 
> Solo hay que mirar las estadísticas. De las últimas 9 Champions solo en 4 ocasiones ha ganado el mejor equipo de la competición (Barcelona, Liverpool, Bayern y Chelsea).



Jajajaja

Estás como una puta cabra. Cinco de nueve, CINCO.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Manero (28 Jul 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Te corrijo, en el fútbol sí gana muchas veces el mejor, lo que has querido decir que en el fútbol no siempre gana el mejor equipo o la mejor plantilla (con los mejores jugadores). Gana el que mejor compite. Y ahí no hay color. Bueno... sí el blanco.



Yo solo he dicho que esos 4 equipos ganadores fueron dominantes en juego y resultados sobre los demás y eran considerados los mejores de aquellas temporadas, además de ganar. Pero también se puede ganar al estilo Madrid y se es igual de justo ganador que los otros 4, a pesar de ni dominar los partidos ni ser superior, ni golear ni tener la mejor plantilla ni jugar mejor.

El dia que vea al Madrid ganar una Champions como equipo dominante goleando a sus rivales, ese dia me veréis jodido. Mientras gane al estilo Madrid me dejan frio esas victorias.


----------



## Manero (28 Jul 2022)

No te quejes, que os estoy animando un poco vuestro hilo que estos dias lo teníais algo soso por la falta de noticias del Madrid.

Pero ya os dejo tranquilos para que pueda volver a la soseria de estos dias hasta que empiece la liga y se vuelva a animar la cosa.


----------



## feps (28 Jul 2022)

Mayoral, al Getafe. El Madrid necesita otro 9 que supla a Benzema, además de Rodrygo, porque no tiene más delanteros (Mariano no existe). Veremos si Sesko interesa realmente o es otro globo sonda.


----------



## feps (28 Jul 2022)

Qué gran invento el IGNORE. A Dios gracias no puedo leer a tu interlocutor.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Qué gran invento el IGNORE. A Dios gracias no puedo leer a tu interlocutor.



Ya somos dos. Mira que me "jode" a veces tener 15 mensajes por página y leer solo 7-8.


----------



## El Juani (28 Jul 2022)

Según Rodrigo Faez





Hay un plan en el caso de que Mayoral y Ausencio estén out


----------



## VYP de Álava (28 Jul 2022)

Mendes está demasiado ocupado intentando colocar a Cipriano, o es que realmente no consigue engañar a nadie con Ausencio? Estará perdiendo facultades


----------



## El Juani (28 Jul 2022)

Sabéis que queda todo agosto no? Algún movimiento habrá...

Sobre el tema de la plantilla del Madrid, pues 

Para mi futbolistas que están ahí en el candelero: Hazard, Lucas Vázquez, Ausencio, Mariano, Odriozola y Vallejo no están ahora mismo para competir al nivel que se le espera en un equipo de la entidad de nuestro Madrid.

Quién puede salir de ahí? Pues Odriozola y Ausencio, el resto creo que se quedan anclados. Y lo cierto es que Lucas Water y Vallejo pueden cumplir tema de recambios, sustituciones, lesiones, etc.


----------



## feps (28 Jul 2022)

Olvidaos de que el Madrid se vaya a gastar ahora 40 kilos o más por fichar un delantero centro. Un fichaje tipo Sesko es a lo máximo que aspiran en Chamartín. Para gastar alocadamente ya está el club que inventó el fútbol.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (28 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Yo solo he dicho que esos 4 equipos ganadores fueron dominantes en juego y resultados sobre los demás y eran considerados los mejores de aquellas temporadas, además de ganar.



La prueba definitiva de que los culés son como niños y el Barcelona es un equipo infantiloide e infantilizante: las personas adultas se ponen metas objetivas y se juzgan a sí mismas en función de su consecución. Los culés quieren que los demás les digan que lo han hecho muy bien.


----------



## Th89 (28 Jul 2022)

Viuditas de Dembelé en un hilo del Madrid, lo que me faltaba por ver  

A ver si termina la summeriana y empieza a rodar el balón.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (28 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Tuchuminin: 80+20+16 (por ser Mónaco paraiso fiscal)= 116M si se cumplen las variables
> Kounde: 50+5= 55M si se cumplen las variables
> 
> Al Chumino solo lo he visto en el partido del otro dia contra el Barça y entiendo que era su debut y tal, pero la sensación que me dió es que Caraminga será mucho más importante que él esta temporada y que Kroos y Modric estarán también por delante de suyo.
> ...



Chumino es más joven, y el mejor medio defensivo joven que había en el mercado, el Madrid necesitaba ese fichaje como el comer y el Psg lo encareció.
Koundé es un buen central, pero el fichaje es absurdo porque tienes ya dos centrales que pueden jugar de lateral (Christiensen y Araujo), y no uno que juegue en la izquierda, ni medio defensivo que supla a Busquets (Kesie no lo es), y no tiene los laterales bien cubiertos, no entiendo ese fichaje.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 Jul 2022)

Si se va Mayoral sí hace falta un delantero. Esperemos que no traigan a un bulto sospechoso.


----------



## El Juani (28 Jul 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Si se va Mayoral sí hace falta un delantero. Esperemos que no traigan a un bulto sospechoso.



Se habla de Sesko. El tema es que parece que hay varios clubs detrás de él, entre ellos el United.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (28 Jul 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Se habla de Sesko. El tema es que parece que hay varios clubs detrás de él, entre ellos el United.



Y encima va y se sale contra el Liverpool, tontos son si piden menos de 45/50


----------



## pepitoburbujas (28 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Apunten este nombre. Ya salió a colación hace pocos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si repite esas jugadas continuamente es un delantero muy a tener en cuenta


----------



## Edu.R (28 Jul 2022)

la hemeroteca.


----------



## NRW_Observer (28 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Yo solo he dicho que esos 4 equipos ganadores fueron dominantes en juego y resultados sobre los demás y eran considerados los mejores de aquellas temporadas, además de ganar. Pero también se puede ganar al estilo Madrid y se es igual de justo ganador que los otros 4, a pesar de ni dominar los partidos ni ser superior, ni golear ni tener la mejor plantilla ni jugar mejor.
> 
> El dia que vea al Madrid ganar una Champions como equipo dominante goleando a sus rivales, ese dia me veréis jodido. Mientras gane al estilo Madrid me dejan frio esas victorias.



Estarás frío, pero el culo lo tienes en llamas


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pepitoburbujas (28 Jul 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> También iba a ganar sobradamente la Champions el PSG con Messi, Mbappé y O Rei Neymar y se ha comido una buena polla blanca, como casi todos los grandes de Europa.
> 
> El fútbol es para jugarlo, competirlo... puedes montar lo que montes en plantilla, y tener un equipo del copón, que si después no juegas ni compites te comes los mocos.



Es que me parto, parecemos nuevos. 

"montar una plantilla para ganarlo todo" lo llevan haciendo muchos equipos mucho tiempo. Por ejemplo los de los jeques. Fichando los mejores cromos del mercado. Este año ha sido un ejemplo claro: se han llevado a la tortuga y a Halaand cómo? Pues poniendo pasta.

Tener a los mejores cromos no te garantiza nada, si acaso hace que aumenten tus posibilidades. Luego te viene un Madrid fichando a Alaba y Camavinga, con los mismos jugadores de un montón de años atrás, y te gana la liga y la champions.

Pero es que el barsa está muy lejos de haber fichado a los mejores. Puedo admitir que el fichaje de Lewandowski es de primer nivel, y aún así habrá que ver cómo se acopla al equipo, etc. Los demás, vale, serán buenos jugadores, no digo que no, pero ahora hay que demostrarlo. Equipazo para ganarlo todo tenían cuando la MSN, Iniesta, Javi, etc. 

Pasa lo mismo todos los veranos. Siempre digo que es la época donde todos los aficionados son felices; todos sueñan con ganar y se creen que tienen la crème de la crème. Luego empieza la temporada y llegan las decepciones.

Pero entiendo la ilusión del aficionado culé. Muy mal lo han tenido que pasar esta temporada, pero que muy mal. Ahora necesitan CREER imperiosamente, y les da igual que se esté hipotecando el futuro del club a cambio de fichar un montón de jugadores nuevos. Lo que no entiendo es como los dirigentes, que se supone deberían pensar a medio y largo plazo por el bien de la institución, son capaces de vender ingresos futuros sólo por traer a estos jugadores. Luego está el tema de los que tienen contrato y estorban, pero eso da para un comentario aparte.


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Jul 2022)

PERO CAUNTOS JILOS AY DEL MADRIC??


----------



## El Juani (28 Jul 2022)

Chocolate Sexy dijo:


> Y encima va y se sale contra el Liverpool, tontos son si piden menos de 45/50



Tiene muchos clubs detrás de él.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 Jul 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Pero entiendo la ilusión del aficionado culé. Muy mal lo han tenido que pasar esta temporada, pero que muy mal. Ahora necesitan CREER imperiosamente, y les da igual que se esté hipotecando el futuro del club a cambio de fichar un montón de jugadores nuevos. Lo que no entiendo es como los dirigentes, que se supone deberían pensar a medio y largo plazo por el bien de la institución, son capaces de vender ingresos futuros sólo por traer a estos jugadores. Luego está el tema de los que tienen contrato y estorban, pero eso da para un comentario aparte.



Vosotros porque sois muy jóvenes y no os acordáis, pero se han pasado una temporada de puta madre. Os la resumo:

-En el verano que Depay era igual o mejor que Benzema y que ellos habían ganado la copa del rey, al contrario que nosotros que habíamos ganado un nadaplete. Eso lo decían todo el tiempo.

-En el Barça-Madrid de la primera vuelta que habíamos ganado de forma vergonzante pero ellos habían jugado mucho mejor y cuando estuvieran rodados ya nos íbamos a enterar.

-Al poco echaron al Moranco, porque era muy malo, pero ya nos enteraríamos porque iba a venir Xavi.

-Llegó Xavi y los mandaron a la Europa League entre el Benfica y una serie de negros no sindicados que le dio por sacar al Bayern en el último partido. Eso fue otra ventaja porque tenían la UEFA ganada y a nosotros nos iba a echar cualquier equipo que nos tocara en octavos.

-Esa sensación se confirmó la mañana del sorteo, con Cristobalín y JJordi, primero, llorando cuando nos tocó el Benfica, y luego abrazándose cuando vieron el emparejamiento con el PSG. El Barca iba a avanzar rondas y el Madrid ya estaba eliminado.

-Llegó la Supercopa, les volvimos a ganar, pero resultó ser otra victoria vergonzante. Hasta Laporta bajó al vestuario para celebrar lo cerca que habían estado.

-Para confirmar las buenas sensaciones de ese partido y darle confianza a los muchachos, ficharon a Traoré, Fabián, Alves y Aubameyang. Con eso la liga a lo mejor no, aunque estaba claro que nos la iba a remontar el Sevilla, pero Copa y UEFA la tenían ganada.

-A los dos días los echaron de la Copa, pero como seguían con la celebración de los fichajes y la derrota en la prórroga en el clásico, nadie le prestó atención.

-Luego unos meses de qué buenos eran todos y que nos iban a remontar la liga, ¿el motivo? que al Sevilla le dio por no ganar 2 partidos seguidos ni a tiros. Eran favoritísimos para el clásico.

-Y el 0-4 se lo confirmó. No fue que el Madrid no se preparara el partido porque estaba en otra cosa, ni que salieran a hacer el gilipollas. Fue que ellos eran mejores y, como iban a ganar todos los partidos que quedaban, prácticamente tenían ganada la liga. Unos doblete y otros segundo nadaplete consecutivo.

-De esa época son las declaraciones de Alves en las que decía que el Madrid había tenido suerte de que no llegasen antes. Un par de meses después estaba en la calle, pero por el camino lo disfrutaron un montón.

-También de esa época son las reflexiones imparciales de tipos que preferían la temporada del Barca que la del Madrid porque los del Barca lo disfrutaban más.

-Luego los echó de la UEFA una fábrica de salchichas pero, como iban a ser campeones de liga, tampoco les importó mucho.

-La liga la perdieron sin que nadie se enterase. Lo importante era decir todos los días que ganaron 0-4 y que, contando desde la fecha que mejor les venía, habían hecho 2 puntos más que un Madrid que estaba con la cabeza puesta en la Champions. La liga la ganaría otro, pero el mejor equipo eran ellos.

-Además, habíamos avanzado unas cuantas rondas de Champions a base de suerte, pero mamá, el Liverpool nos iba a ganar la final.

-No lo hizo, pero como Courtois se paró unos cuantos tiros, habíamos merecido perder. No como ellos, que los echaron de la UEFA mereciendo ganar. Y además, en 2009 ganaron no sé qué dominando mucho más, y ese es mucho mejor equipo que el Madrid. Cuando el Madrid la toque como la tocaban ellos en 2009, y ellos reconocieran este hecho, hablaríamos. De momento todo suerte.

-Además, como no vino Mbappé podían reirse tranquilos del campeón de Europa. Ellos estaban mucho mejor.
-Luego vino la jugada maestra de gastar 6 años de derechos de TV en un verano y empezaron a fichar. Muy contentos porque tienen el mejor tridente de no sé qué, o el mejor centro del campo o el mejor algo. Y el Madrid gastándose 80 millones en un negro y sin Mbappé, cómo vas a comparar una cosa con la otra. Mucho mejor el Barca.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Jul 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Vosotros porque sois muy jóvenes y no os acordáis, pero se han pasado una temporada de puta madre. Os la resumo:
> 
> -En el verano que Depay era igual o mejor que Benzema y que ellos habían ganado la copa del rey, al contrario que nosotros que habíamos ganado un nadaplete. Eso lo decían todo el tiempo.
> 
> ...



chincheta para este mensaje, por amor de Dios!


----------



## Th89 (29 Jul 2022)

Es que es para flipar, solo puede que nos superen en ataque y porque ha venido el polaco, en el resto de líneas son más flojos, y en mediocampo les faltan tíos con piernas y cojones. En un partido físico las pasarán putas.

Va a ser de risa verlos jugar a la contra, al pelotazo y a colgar balones a Lewandowski. Estilo ante todo.


----------



## vurvujo (29 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Que en el fútbol no siempre gana el mejor es algo que lleva ocurriendo desde sus inicios, y más en torneos cortos como la Champions donde un mal dia, un golpe de mala suerte o una decisión arbitral erronea te manda para casa.
> 
> Solo hay que mirar las estadísticas. De las últimas 9 Champions solo en 4 ocasiones ha ganado el mejor equipo de la competición (Barcelona, Liverpool, Bayern y Chelsea).



Las otras 5 las ganó el Madrid... jajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa y en ninguna fue el mejor equipo según tú


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Jul 2022)

Lo podían haber hecho a través de la Caixa, no lo han hecho, de hecho ha tenido que se un fondo de inversión el que le preste dinero, los bancos no se fiaban de ellos. Pasará a SA, lo venderán como un éxito y los Jorges de turno tan contentos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Jul 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La verdad que el Barcelona ha montado [o está montando] un equipo muy potente. Es una apuesta cortoplacista muy muy gorda, terriblemente gorda, que si sale mal creo que puede tener consecuencias terroríficas para nuestros "estimados" rivales.
> 
> Es como coger el presupuesto de 5 temporadas y meterlo en una de golpe. Es decir, hipotecas todo lo que está por venir a cambio de que esta temporada te salga todo bien. Si sale mal, el Barcelona se habrá metido en un agujero que no sé donde tiene el límite. Veremos que sucede con las inscripciones...
> 
> ...



ES el nazionalsocialismo cagalán, siempre han sido así, el club es el exponente de ello, lo dicen en su web, somos más que un club, somos un club político. Como dicen sus presidentes, para ser buen catalán hay que ser del Barcelona. Lo que ocurre es que estamos en un país que le da todo a dos regiiones desde la época de Franco, hasta el mismo Franco les hacía favores sobre el resto, y así nos va.


----------



## hijodepantera (29 Jul 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Es que es para flipar, solo puede que nos superen en ataque y porque ha venido el polaco, en el resto de líneas son más flojos, y en mediocampo les faltan tíos con piernas y cojones. En un partido físico las pasarán putas.
> 
> Va a ser de risa verlos jugar a la contra, al pelotazo y a colgar balones a Lewandowski. Estilo ante todo.



Lo que tú quieras pero a la hora de la verdad siempre nos dominan.
Como dijo Henri, todos temen al Madrid pero el Madrid teme al farsa.
Señores, por favor ¿cuándo cojones los vamos a destrozar de principio a fin?
Quiero al Madrid ganando posición y forzandolos al contragolpe, quiero apresarlos en el área...quiero una puta goleada ya!!!


----------



## Th89 (29 Jul 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Lo que tú quieras pero a la hora de la verdad siempre nos dominan.
> Como dijo Henri, todos temen al Madrid pero el Madrid teme al farsa.
> Señores, por favor ¿cuándo cojones los vamos a destrozar de principio a fin?
> Quiero al Madrid ganando posición y forzandolos al contragolpe, quiero apresarlos en el área...quiero una puta goleada ya!!!



Golearles es complicado porque para ellos es el partido del año y para el Madrld es uno más. 

Eso ha sido así incluso en su mejor época. El gen de segundón es dominante y aflora cuando tienes delante a papá.


----------



## feps (29 Jul 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Lo que tú quieras pero a la hora de la verdad siempre nos dominan.
> Como dijo Henri, todos temen al Madrid pero el Madrid teme al farsa.
> Señores, por favor ¿cuándo cojones los vamos a destrozar de principio a fin?
> Quiero al Madrid ganando posición y forzandolos al contragolpe, quiero apresarlos en el área...quiero una puta goleada ya!!!



Son tan provincianos que viven acomplejados, vendiéndose a sí mismos como los más grandes para ver si engañan a incautos. Ya lo dice el refranero mesetario: "Dime de qué presumes y te diré de qué careces."


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (29 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Que en el fútbol no siempre gana el mejor es algo que lleva ocurriendo desde sus inicios, y más en torneos cortos como la Champions donde un mal dia, un golpe de mala suerte o una decisión arbitral erronea te manda para casa.
> 
> Solo hay que mirar las estadísticas. De las últimas 9 Champions solo en 4 ocasiones ha ganado el mejor equipo de la competición (Barcelona, Liverpool, Bayern y Chelsea).



... como escuece...


----------



## Edu.R (29 Jul 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Vosotros porque sois muy jóvenes y no os acordáis, pero se han pasado una temporada de puta madre. Os la resumo:
> 
> -En el verano que Depay era igual o mejor que Benzema y que ellos habían ganado la copa del rey, al contrario que nosotros que habíamos ganado un nadaplete. Eso lo decían todo el tiempo.
> 
> ...



Es sencillo, se trataba de vender ILUSIÓ todo el rato. Si no fueran tan borregos, se darían cuenta de que el club les vende la burra, y que es todo propaganda. La 21/22 fue una de las peores temporadas (Si no la peor) que le recuerdo al Barcelona. Sin ganar nada, eliminados de la fase de grupos de la Champions, humillados en la EL y encima tu eterno rival hace doblete Liga y Champions (Además de ganarte en la Supercopa), pero aun asi no hacían más que lanzar mensajes "de optimismo"...

Laporta es muy buen político, te lees lo de la comparecencia de ayer y es que se nota. Son todo mensajes de propaganda. El discurso lo tienen ganado. Otra cosa es que yo esté aquí en Alemania y cuando hablo con mis amigos alemanes del Barcelona, nos riamos, y cuando hablamos del Real Madrid, agachen la cabeza y se pongan serios.

Las consecuencias de todo esto las veremos en 3-4 temporadas, no ahora. Igual que en la 21/22 vimos las consecuencias del 4-0 de Liverpool. Los porros y las borracheras que te pegas con 18-20 años, se te ven en la cara cuando tienes 40, no cuando tienes 22. Sed pacientes.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Jul 2022)

el farsa el equipo que mas ha gastado en fichajes. Mas de 1000 millones de deuda y siguen gastando como locos.


----------



## feps (29 Jul 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es sencillo, se trataba de vender ILUSIÓ todo el rato. Si no fueran tan borregos, se darían cuenta de que el club les vende la burra, y que es todo propaganda. La 21/22 fue una de las peores temporadas (Si no la peor) que le recuerdo al Barcelona. Sin ganar nada, eliminados de la fase de grupos de la Champions, humillados en la EL y encima tu eterno rival hace doblete Liga y Champions (Además de ganarte en la Supercopa), pero aun asi no hacían más que lanzar mensajes "de optimismo"...
> 
> Laporta es muy buen político, te lees lo de la comparecencia de ayer y es que se nota. Son todo mensajes de propaganda. El discurso lo tienen ganado. Otra cosa es que yo esté aquí en Alemania y cuando hablo con mis amigos alemanes del Barcelona, nos riamos, y cuando hablamos del Real Madrid, agachen la cabeza y se pongan serios.
> 
> Las consecuencias de todo esto las veremos en 3-4 temporadas, no ahora. Igual que en la 21/22 vimos las consecuencias del 4-0 de Liverpool. Los porros y las borracheras que te pegas con 18-20 años, se te ven en la cara cuando tienes 40, no cuando tienes 22. Sed pacientes.



El Farsa acabará en menos de un lustro siendo sociedad anónima. No le va a quedar otra.


----------



## El chepa (29 Jul 2022)

No se lo vendieron al Madrid por 80, el Chelsea ofrecía 55 millones de libras (65 M€) y finalmente se lo lleva el Barsa por 50+10 variables. El Sevilla está pagando "protección"...

No hay más que acordarse de los esperpénticos arbitrajes de los Real Madrid - Sevilla, ya decidieron la liga de 2021 y lo intentaron por todos los medios en la 2022.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (29 Jul 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Vosotros porque sois muy jóvenes y no os acordáis, pero se han pasado una temporada de puta madre. Os la resumo:
> 
> -En el verano que Depay era igual o mejor que Benzema y que ellos habían ganado la copa del rey, al contrario que nosotros que habíamos ganado un nadaplete. Eso lo decían todo el tiempo.
> 
> ...



Oiga, ustec no será notario o desmonta-relatos de profesión, no?


----------



## Xequinfumfa (29 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que Laporta ha hecho un all in de manual. Si le sale bien lo sacan a hombros en Canaletas y, si le sale mal, el Barça se convierte en SA, Laporta sigue de presidente y se forra vivo a base de comisiones, chanchullos y mediaciones varias. Es de un macarrismo cateto vergonzoso y lamentable, pero así es el Barça.

De hecho, si lo pensáis, el Barça (excepto en los años de los Galácticos, donde tampoco ganamos tanto) siempre ha tenido jugadores de más relumbrón que nosotros. Cruyff, Maradona, Rivaldo, Ronaldinho, Henry, Messi...han jugado en el Barça, no en el Madrid. Cuando el Barça tenía a Maradona, nosotros teníamos a Juanito y Santillana. Cuando el Barça tenía a Cruyff, nosotros teníamos a Del Bosque y Pirri. Cuando el Barça tenía a Rivaldo, nosotros teníamos a Raúl y Morientes. Y les hemos dado de mamar rabo blanco desde 1955. Y lo que te rondaré, morena.

Analicemos con serenidad la plantilla del Barça y comparémosla con la nuestra:
Ter Stegen contra Courtois (somos mejores)

Kounde, Araújo, Piqué, Alba contra Carvajal, Militão, Rüdiger, Alaba (muy igualadas)

Busquets, Gabi, Pedri contra Tchouameni, Camavinga, Valverde (somos mucho mejores)

Ansu Fati, Lewandowski, Dembelé contra Vini, Benzema y Rodrygo (somos mejores). 

Ellos nos ganan, de largo, en profundidad de plantilla y en variaciones ofensivas. Pero, equipo titular contra equipo titular, han empeñado las joyas de la abuela durante 25 años y seguimos siendo mejores. 

Dicho esto...el Madrid NECESITA un delantero suplente para ir más tranquilo y estoy seguro de que, a finales de agosto, se traerá a alguien solvente. Pero tranquilos, que esta película la llevo viendo desde hace muuuuuuuchos años y siempre gana el Madrid.


----------



## filets (29 Jul 2022)

Como ya han escrito ilustres foreros en los comentarios de arriba:

1. La directiva del Barça esta pillando cacho. Recordad que Pina Zahavi, el que se ha llevado 20M de comision, es socio de Laporta. Dos de los fichajes son representados por Deco, que trabaja para la secretaria tecnica del Barça. 

2. La diferencia de precio entre Chelsea y Barça la cobrara el Sevilla en especie, pero no van a perder dinero


----------



## manutartufo (29 Jul 2022)

Xf


Manero dijo:


> Yo solo he dicho que esos 4 equipos ganadores fueron dominantes en juego y resultados sobre los demás y eran considerados los mejores de aquellas temporadas, además de ganar. Pero también se puede ganar al estilo Madrid y se es igual de justo ganador que los otros 4, a pesar de ni dominar los partidos ni ser superior, ni golear ni tener la mejor plantilla ni jugar mejor.
> 
> El dia que vea al Madrid ganar una Champions como equipo dominante goleando a sus rivales, ese dia me veréis jodido. Mientras gane al estilo Madrid me dejan frio esas victorias.



Pues estarás helado porque parece que todas las ganafo de chiripa. 
Te recuerdo:
La 13. Tres uno al liperpool.
La 12, cuatro uno a la Juve.
La 10. Cuatro uno al Atleti.
Lo de la posesión para otros .


----------



## manutartufo (29 Jul 2022)

Esto del Barça es como si a mi ahora me adelanta del sueldo de cuando tenga 55 y 56 años y me dedico a ir a hoteles a restaurantes y de putas el problema lo voy a tener cuando tenga 55-56 años y vea que no hay sueldo


----------



## filets (29 Jul 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Esto del Barça es como si a mi ahora me adelanta del sueldo de cuando tenga 55 y 56 años y me dedico a ir a hoteles a restaurantes y de putas el problema lo voy a tener cuando tenga 55-56 años y vea que no hay sueldo



Acabas de describir a la España de la burbuja inmobiliaria de Aznar


----------



## Fiodor (29 Jul 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Esto del Barça es como si a mi ahora me adelanta del sueldo de cuando tenga 55 y 56 años y me dedico a ir a hoteles a restaurantes y de putas el problema lo voy a tener cuando tenga 55-56 años y vea que no hay sueldo



Aunque no lo digan, tienen la posibilidad de convertirse en SAD como as en la manga... Laporta sabe que llegado a un momento extremo los socios tragarán. Lo que no van a tragar es un cuarto año sin un título importante...


----------



## El chepa (29 Jul 2022)

Deportivamente puede salir bien o mal, pero institucionalmente yo creo que lo que está haciendo el Barsa no está pensada para que salga bien o mal, está claramente dirigida a ser SAD. 

Lo que están haciendo ahora es ordeñar la cabra hasta dejarla seca. Si Forbes valora al Barsa como empresa en unos 4.000 millones de dólares, con una deuda de 1.500 y (que pronto serán 2000) otros 1.500 que hay que meter para el nuevo Camp Nou y el Palau ese que da vergüenza ajena (que ya serán 2000), parece verde y con asas que la operación en 24-36 meses está preparada para que alguien meta esos 4.000 comprando la deuda: 3.000 los pondrán varios fondos (extranjeros y locales) y 1.000 entre TV3, la Generalitat y los Jordis Pérez de turno.


----------



## feps (29 Jul 2022)

Dedicado a quienes hace dos meses se cachondeaban de su fichaje.


----------



## Mecanosfera (29 Jul 2022)

Acabo de darme una vuelta por el diario Sport, y definitivamente el barsa se ha convertido en un manicomio. Todos los estamentos del club: el presidente, los fans, los periodistas. Han perdido completamente la cabeza, es pasmoso.

Vale que la jugada del barsa este verano es una apuesta muy arriesgada pero que pueda tener sentido si les saliese bien, pero si vas a vender parte de tus activos de las próximas décadas tienes que ser humilde, sincero e ir con la verdad por delante: explicar a toda su masa social los riesgos, el hecho de que era algo inevitable que tenían que hacer, dejar claro que el riesgo que se corre es enorme y una decisión tan bestia que te compromete a 25 años vista exige explicar lo que se está haciendo con valentía y madurez. Pero no: allí todo son pullitas al Madrid o al Bayern, comentarios del tipo "cuándo os viene Mbappe", ridículas exigencias de rebaja salarial a De Jong mientras se ficha a 5 ó 6 jugadores que cobrarán sueldazos, silencio sobre los efectos de la remodelación de su estadio, bravuconadas constantes... Es tremendo, es un frenopático. Están mal de la cabeza. Es como un regreso a la época en la que el fútbol estaba en manos de cuñadazos como Jesús Gil, Lendoiro o Del Nido, aquellos años de chanchullos, pelotazos y mafias.

El fútbol español ha madurado mucho y se ha puesto a la altura de las exigencias empresariales europeas, pero lo del barsa es como retroceder a la época en la que cualquier engañabobos populista llevaba a la ruina a un club a base de promesas imposibles y de pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.


----------



## vurvujo (29 Jul 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> la hemeroteca.



¿De verdad lo eliminaron?


----------



## Xequinfumfa (29 Jul 2022)

A mí con todo esto lo que me queda claro es que el nacionalismo es una milonga. La actitud de Laporta y del barcelonismo en este tema es más español que Paco Martínez Soria bebiendo tintorro de un botijo en un 600. Hecho diferencial mis _collons_.


----------



## The Replicant (29 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Vale que la jugada del barsa este verano es una apuesta muy arriesgada pero que pueda tener sentido si les saliese bien, pero si vas a vender parte de tus activos de las próximas décadas tienes que ser humilde, sincero e ir con la verdad por delante: explicar a toda su masa social los riesgos,



la "borregada" social del FC Palancas tiene asumido que el club se va a vender en un futuro no muy lejano a algún moro, fondo de inversión o lo que sea

son borregos pero no subnormales


----------



## vurvujo (29 Jul 2022)

El partido contra Juventus es esta noche o es en madrugada del domingo?


----------



## Manero (29 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Las otras 5 las ganó el Madrid... jajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa y en ninguna fue el mejor equipo según tú



-De la Champions del año pasado no hace falta ni decir nada, que ese Madrid la ganase es un misterio que ni Iker Jiménez.

-En las 3 seguidas de Zidane si en algo coincidiremos es que aquel equipo no jugaba a nada, y buenos jugadores tenía ya que los Cristiano, Bale, Modric, Kroos, Casemiro, Ramos, Carvajal y demás estaban en el mejor momento de sus carreras. Pero Zidane con aquella plantilla no supo crear un gran equipo por muchas Champions (que no Ligas) que ganase.

-Y de la Champions del Madrid del 2014 ni idea, así que imagina el recuerdo que dejó aquel equipo. Solo recuerdo que fué el año post Mourinho y que el Madrid quedó 3º en la liga tras el Atlético y el lamentable Barça del Tata Martino y de los vómitos de Messi.

Comparemos eso con:

-2015 Barça de Luís Enrique: El tridente Messi, Súarez, Neymar era una máquina de hacer goles, y eso sumado a que Luís Enrique logró formar un bloque compacto en defensa dió como resultado al último gran Barcelona. A partir de ahí empezó la cuesta abajo al dejar envejecer la plantilla y traer entrenadores mediocres como Valverde, Setién o Koeman. Ese Barça ganó el Triplete.

-2019 Liverpool de Kloop: La intensidad de aquel equipo era puro Rock and Roll trasladado al mundo del fútbol. La segunda vuelta de esa temporada y la primera de la siguiente en la que ganaron 18 de 19 partidos de la Premier les convirtieron en un equipo casi imbatible.

-2020 Bayern de Flick: Pilló el equipo a mitad de temporada y 3º en la Bundesliga y lo transformó en una máquina de golear a todo rival que se le pusiera por delante tanto en Alemania como en la Champions. Ese Bayern consiguió ganar el Sextete.

-2021 Chelsea de Touchel: Como Flick cogió al equipo a media temporada y lo convirtió en un bloque con tal poderío físico que arrollaba a sus rivales y era casi misión imposible hacerles un solo gol.


----------



## vurvujo (29 Jul 2022)

Garecito pasa a saludar a sus antiguos compañeros:


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> El partido contra Juventus es esta noche o es en madrugada del domingo?



Madrugada del sábado al domingo 4:00


----------



## vurvujo (29 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> -De la Champions del año pasado no hace falta ni decir nada, que ese Madrid la ganase es un misterio que ni Iker Jiménez.
> 
> -En las 3 seguidas de Zidane si en algo coincidiremos es que aquel equipo no jugaba a nada, y buenos jugadores tenía ya que los Cristiano, Bale, Modric, Kroos, Casemiro, Ramos, Carvajal y demás estaban en el mejor momento de sus carreras. Pero Zidane con aquella plantilla no supo crear un gran equipo por muchas Champions (que no Ligas) que ganase.
> 
> ...











Bien metidas tienes esas champions.


----------



## 4ken4t0n (29 Jul 2022)

Bonito hilo, hala Madrid


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Jul 2022)

la shakira se rebela contra hacienda,,y viendo la victoria de XABi alonso y esa inspectora que coaccionaba futblista pues no se que decir


----------



## El amigo (29 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> A mí con todo esto lo que me queda claro es que el nacionalismo es una milonga. La actitud de Laporta y del barcelonismo en este tema es más español que Paco Martínez Soria bebiendo tintorro de un botijo en un 600. Hecho diferencial mis _collons_.



Pues no sé de qué parte de España será. Por Castilla se ha caracterizado siempre por la austeridad.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (29 Jul 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Pues no sé de qué parte de España será. Por Castilla se ha caracterizado siempre por la austeridad.



Sí, en el siglo XVI. 

Me refiero a los pecados nacionales: la envidia, el aparentar, la fanfarronería, el eso lo pago yo, etc. Van de europeos y de civilizados y son más catetos que un paisano tirando a una cabra de un campanario.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Jul 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> la "borregada" social del FC Palancas tiene asumido que el club se va a vender en un futuro no muy lejano a algún moro, fondo de inversión o lo que sea
> 
> son borregos pero no subnormales



Jaja no. No tienen asumido nada. Viven en Narnia.


----------



## feps (29 Jul 2022)

"A un catalán cómpralo por lo que vale, pero véndelo por lo que él dice que vale."


----------



## Edu.R (29 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Acabo de darme una vuelta por el diario Sport, y definitivamente el barsa se ha convertido en un manicomio. Todos los estamentos del club: el presidente, los fans, los periodistas. Han perdido completamente la cabeza, es pasmoso.
> 
> Vale que la jugada del barsa este verano es una apuesta muy arriesgada pero que pueda tener sentido si les saliese bien, pero si vas a vender parte de tus activos de las próximas décadas tienes que ser humilde, sincero e ir con la verdad por delante: explicar a toda su masa social los riesgos, el hecho de que era algo inevitable que tenían que hacer, dejar claro que el riesgo que se corre es enorme y una decisión tan bestia que te compromete a 25 años vista exige explicar lo que se está haciendo con valentía y madurez. Pero no: allí todo son pullitas al Madrid o al Bayern, comentarios del tipo "cuándo os viene Mbappe", ridículas exigencias de rebaja salarial a De Jong mientras se ficha a 5 ó 6 jugadores que cobrarán sueldazos, silencio sobre los efectos de la remodelación de su estadio, bravuconadas constantes... Es tremendo, es un frenopático. Están mal de la cabeza. Es como un regreso a la época en la que el fútbol estaba en manos de cuñadazos como Jesús Gil, Lendoiro o Del Nido, aquellos años de chanchullos, pelotazos y mafias.
> 
> El fútbol español ha madurado mucho y se ha puesto a la altura de las exigencias empresariales europeas, pero lo del barsa es como retroceder a la época en la que cualquier engañabobos populista llevaba a la ruina a un club a base de promesas imposibles y de pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.



Hágame el amor sobre la mesa de la cocina.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Jul 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Los porros y las borracheras que te pegas con 18-20 años, se te ven en la cara cuando tienes 40, no cuando tienes 22. Sed pacientes.



Grandiosa metáfora.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Jul 2022)

filets dijo:


> Acabas de describir a la España de la burbuja inmobiliaria de Aznar



Echo de menos aquel foro tan bueno... ¿cómo se llamaba? 

Ah, sí. Burbuja.info.


----------



## fred (29 Jul 2022)

El relato: el Barsa le quita a Koundé al Chelsea.
La realidad contada por Monchito: el Chelsea se retira porque a Tuchel no le convence por ese precio el enanismo de Kounde.
Y así con todo,cada uno que se engañe como quiera.


----------



## Manero (29 Jul 2022)

Veo que justificas los triunfos del Madrid. Acaso te estas autodenominando sectario?


----------



## Chichimango (29 Jul 2022)

Noto cierta histeria en un sector del madridismo, y no entiendo la razón. A nosotros nos la tiene que sudar lo que fiche el Barça, lo importante es mejorar lo que tenemos. Y la verdad es que el Madrid ha fichado bien: Chumino es un pedazo de futbolista, Casemiro iba pidiendo a gritos un relevo y ahí está. Rudiger era una oportunidad de mercado que permite consolidar la defensa.

Por faltar, falta un recambio para Benzema (era Mbappé, pero no pudo ser) y otro para Modric. Ambos fichajes se afrontarán el próximo verano, supongo. Poco más se puede hacer, tenemos una plantilla más sólida que la temporada pasada, y oh casualidad, resulta que la temporada pasada lo ganamos casi todo.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (29 Jul 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Esto del Barça es como si a mi ahora me adelanta del sueldo de cuando tenga 55 y 56 años y me dedico a ir a hoteles a restaurantes y de putas el problema lo voy a tener cuando tenga 55-56 años y vea que no hay sueldo



Tienes 54 años, jeje? Porque tal y como han contado lo de las palancas, es a partir de ya que les empiezan a coger una porción de la tarta de los ingresos por TV, así cada año durante 25 años. No he leído en ninguna parte que haya años de carencia, por llamarlo de alguna manera, donde seguirían cobrando el 100 % de los ingresos de TV y luego más adelante empezarían a pagar.

Tampoco han dado detalles exactos, o por lo menos yo no me he enterado, pero es lo que se desprende de lo publicado.

Concuerdo totalmente con la analogía de irse de hoteles, restaurantes y putas: han comprado jugadores para el carpe diem (y aún encima no precisamente cracks premium), pero no han usado el dinero para sentar unas bases sólidas para el futuro.



La gracia es que los culés están todos contentos, como si hubiesen hecho una grandísima maniobra, propia de astuts sin parangón.


----------



## Manero (29 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Bien metidas tienes esas champions.



Yo pienso que quien la tiene bien metida es el madridismo porque nadie les reconoce como los mejores a pesar de sus 5 de 9 Champions.


----------



## feps (29 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Yo pienso que quien la tiene bien metida es el madridismo porque nadie les reconoce como los mejores a pesar de sus 5 de 9 Champions.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1139313



Creo que lo mejor es someterlo todo a votación en las redes sociales. Incluso yo sería partidario de que, democráticamente, se pudiesen mover las Champions entre clubes. Por ejemplo, si una mayoría votara que el mejor ha sido el Farsa, las cinco últimas Champions del Madrid deberían enviarlas por SEUR a la sala de trofeos del Camp Nou.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (29 Jul 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Noto cierta histeria en un sector del madridismo, y no entiendo la razón. A nosotros nos la tiene que sudar lo que fiche el Barça, lo importante es mejorar lo que tenemos. Y la verdad es que el Madrid ha fichado bien: Chumino es un pedazo de futbolista, Casemiro iba pidiendo a gritos un relevo y ahí está. Rudiger era una oportunidad de mercado que permite consolidar la defensa.
> 
> Por faltar, falta un recambio para Benzema (era Mbappé, pero no pudo ser) y otro para Modric. Ambos fichajes se afrontarán el próximo verano, supongo. Poco más se puede hacer, tenemos una plantilla más sólida que la temporada pasada, y oh casualidad, resulta que la temporada pasada lo ganamos casi todo.



A mi lo único que me preocupa es que luego haya que salvarles el culo con dinero público. O que los compre un jeque con dinero ilimitado y tengamos un QSG o City en España. Por los fichajes que están haciendo, preocupación cero patatero. Ya han tenido mucha mejor plantilla que la actual, por muy bien que les salga, que está por ver.

Sí que nos hace falta un delantero. Ese esloveno que han puesto tiene buena pinta. Si se va mayoral, habiendo salido ya Jovic, sería necesario. Por muy bien que esté Benzema, tiene una edad donde su declive tiene que empezar sí o sí. O mismamente una lesión muscular. Y aún estando bien, no tiene por qué jugar los 90 min. Es por esto que un delantero hace falta.


----------



## Mecanosfera (29 Jul 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Noto cierta histeria en un sector del madridismo, y no entiendo la razón. A nosotros nos la tiene que sudar lo que fiche el Barça, lo importante es mejorar lo que tenemos.



Estamos histéricos porque compartimos ecosistema con el Barsa, en muchos registros su destino tiene consecuencias sobre el nuestro, el mundo del fútbol es un tejido donde todo afecta a todos y las decisiones "macro" de deben tomar con responsabilidad pensando en toda la famila futbolística. No estamos histéricos por miedo a una próxima edad dorada culé ni nada parecido, estamos histéricos porque si cae el Barsa desaparecen los clásicos, el palo a nivel económico para la liga sería brutal, la imagen del fútbol español quedaría por los suelos y además lo más probable es que sus platos rotos los tengamos que pagar todos los demás.


----------



## vurvujo (29 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Veo que justificas los triunfos del Madrid. Acaso te estas autodenominando sectario?



Sectario de la realidad tal vez. Los triunfos son hechos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (29 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Yo pienso que quien la tiene bien metida es el madridismo porque nadie les reconoce como los mejores a pesar de sus 5 de 9 Champions.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1139313



Tan poco importa.... que bien os gastais el tiempo libre haciendo memes o celebrando el no-fichaje de Mbappé.

Estás como esa tía ansiosa y deprimida, que todos conocemos, que sube todos los días estados en el WhatApp diciendo lo feliz que es y el brillante porvenir que tiene con buena actitud, jijis y solecitos sonrientes.


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (29 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Yo pienso que quien la tiene bien metida es el madridismo porque nadie les reconoce como los mejores a pesar de sus 5 de 9 Champions.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1139313



Ea, ea, ea, ya pasó. Ahora dilo sin llorar.


----------



## feps (29 Jul 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> A mi lo único que me preocupa es que luego haya que salvarles el culo con dinero público. O que los compre un jeque con dinero ilimitado y tengamos un QSG o City en España. Por los fichajes que están haciendo, preocupación cero patatero. Ya han tenido mucha mejor plantilla que la actual, por muy bien que les salga, que está por ver.
> 
> Sí que nos hace falta un delantero. Ese esloveno que han puesto tiene buena pinta. Si se va mayoral, habiendo salido ya Jovic, sería necesario. Por muy bien que esté Benzema, tiene una edad donde su declive tiene que empezar sí o sí. O mismamente una lesión muscular. Y aún estando bien, no tiene por qué jugar los 90 min. Es por esto que un delantero hace falta.



El Farsa va de cabeza a convertirse en sociedad anónima. Laporta va a quemar todas las naves y luego su pretensión será quedarse de consejero delegado o algo así, porque don Joan realmente no tiene oficio ni beneficio. Es un vividor, un golfo, y hará el trabajo sucio para que otros se queden con el club y a cambio le agradezcan los servicios prestados.


----------



## feps (29 Jul 2022)

Oído, cocina. Sesko puede ser el 9 de emergencia, bueno, bonito y barato.









El Real Madrid, atento a Sesko: el Salzburgo vende cracks a precio de ganga


El Real Madrid mantiene a Benjamin Sesko en la agenda, aunque reiteran desde Valdebebas que no cometerán ninguna locura. Mariano Díaz sigue atascando la 'Operación Salida', pero se ve luz al final del túnel y eso ha activado el interés en reforzar el ataque. Los blancos deben saber que el...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (29 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Peter vale 50 millones*
> 
> El extremo del Castilla, perla de la Fábrica, ha prolongado un año más su contrato, hasta 2025, con una cláusula de 50 millones de euros. Espera contar para Ancelotti.



Este tiene posibilidades ...


----------



## hijodepantera (29 Jul 2022)

Caballero...lo ha explicado usted de cojones.
Mis respetos.


----------



## VYP de Álava (29 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Oído, cocina. Sesko puede ser el 9 de emergencia, bueno, bonito y barato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero que no sea otro Jovic de la vida


----------



## feps (29 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Espero que no sea otro Jovic de la vida



Espero que no lo dejen pudrirse en el banquillo.


----------



## Fiodor (29 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Espero que no lo dejen pudrirse en el banquillo.



Para jugar en el Madrid hay que ganárselo... Aunque salgas quince minutos, tienes que darlo todo y Jovic parecía una figura de futbolín... Hace unas décadas, un delantero centro de este estilo podía triunfar en el Madrid, pero a estas alturas, después de Benzema, al delantero centro se le pide una continua participación en el juego del equipo...


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (29 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Farsa va de cabeza a convertirse en sociedad anónima. Laporta va a quemar todas las naves y luego su pretensión será quedarse de consejero delegado o algo así, porque don Joan realmente no tiene oficio ni beneficio. Es un vividor, un golfo, y hará el trabajo sucio para que otros se queden con el club y a cambio le agradezcan los servicios prestados.



Qatar.
Pero es evidente que los culés te lo venderán como un éxito y darán palmas.

Mira los últimos fichajes del Madrid vs Barsa, el Madrid gente en edad media, de lo mejor en su puesto Alaba/Rudiger a coste 0, o gente de futuro donde necesitaba Tchuameni/Camavinga.

El Barsa con su película, el año pasado había hecho unos fichajes de la hostia Ferrán/Auba/Eric García, y resulta que este año ficha a gente en su mismo sitio jajaja.
Eric era la hostia, tan bueno que han fichado a 3 centrales.
Se están gastando el dinero del futuro y los tontos somos nosotros fichando a gente de 20 años o menos y ellos a gente de no menos de 26 años.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (29 Jul 2022)

De mano el Madrid con Sesko si al final sale puede hacer un 11 con al menos 7/ 8 tíos de como mucho 23 años, y con solo Rudiger y Courtois de 30.
Pero somos tontos y pagamos mucho por Chumi te dice la culerdada


----------



## Manero (29 Jul 2022)

Claro que en la aldea gala formada por el Madrid y sus millones de seguidores se valoran todos esos títulos, faltaría más. Y también se sigue al pie de la letra el relato que vende la caverna merengaria, tu eres un buen ejemplo de ello. 

Pero fuera de esa aldea, el resto del mundo futbolístico se pregunta por qué ellos para ganar una Champions deben de ser los mejores respecto al resto, mientras que el Madrid sin jugar a nada y siendo inferior las gana como churros.


----------



## Manero (29 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Tan poco importa.... que bien os gastais el tiempo libre haciendo memes o celebrando el no-fichaje de Mbappé.
> 
> Estás como esa tía ansiosa y deprimida, que todos conocemos, que sube todos los días estados en el WhatApp diciendo lo feliz que es y el brillante porvenir que tiene con buena actitud, jijis y solecitos sonrientes.



El simil de la tia deprimida lo habrías clavado en los años de Setién y Koeman, pero con la plantilla que estamos montando deja que nos ilusionemos a corto/medio plazo y con motivo.

Otra historia será el largo plazo si la situación económica del club no mejora, que ahí si se vislumbran negros nubarrones si la idea es mantenerlo como club social propiedad de sus socios.


----------



## El amigo (29 Jul 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Tienes 54 años, jeje? Porque tal y como han contado lo de las palancas, es a partir de ya que les empiezan a coger una porción de la tarta de los ingresos por TV, así cada año durante 25 años. No he leído en ninguna parte que haya años de carencia, por llamarlo de alguna manera, donde seguirían cobrando el 100 % de los ingresos de TV y luego más adelante empezarían a pagar.
> 
> Tampoco han dado detalles exactos, o por lo menos yo no me he enterado, pero es lo que se desprende de lo publicado.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver. A los culés les da igual eso . Ten en cuenta que la gente es aficionada y lo que quiere es ilusionarse y ver a su equipo ganar. Y Laporta sabe eso perfectamente. A la gente le da igual el tema financiero. Aparte que el Barca no desaparecerá. 
Por otro lado, a la liga, y al real Madrid también le interesa que el Barca tenga mejor equipo porque eso hará más interesante la liga y el dinero que entrara será mayor. Si el Madrid se lleva la liga de calle como el año pasado esto se convierte en una liga italiana 2.0 donde siempre ganaba la Juve.


----------



## El amigo (29 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Espero que no lo dejen pudrirse en el banquillo.



Que es lo que pasaría.


----------



## Manero (29 Jul 2022)

Por el color de sus jugadores yo más bien hablaría de mezcla del Imperio Songhay, de Ghana, de Gabú y del reino de Kush.


----------



## Th89 (29 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Por el color de sus jugadores yo más bien hablaría de mezcla del Imperio Songhay, de Ghana, de Gabú y del reino de Kush.



Raphinha, Koundé, Kessie y Dembelé (lo habéis fichado  ) deben ser noruegos de pura cepa.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (29 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Oído, cocina. Sesko puede ser el 9 de emergencia, bueno, bonito y barato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Barato parece que ya no...según dice en el enlace


----------



## pepitoburbujas (29 Jul 2022)

Ya lo dije; el barsa es una máquina de fagocitar jugadores. Cuando vienen van a ser la bomba, y al poco ya les están haciendo mobbing para que se piren o se bajen la ficha.

A mi me dio pena Adama Tractoré. Por donde pisaba dejaba surco, y seguro que no tiene ni una peña con su nombre.


----------



## feps (29 Jul 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Barato parece que ya no...según dice en el enlace



El Madrid no va a hacer ninguna locura. Si le piden un disparate, no le interesa. En el club tienen clarísimo que toca ser austeros mientras el eterno rival firma su condena. Florentino no va a tener su Ferrán Torres.


----------



## Silluzollope (29 Jul 2022)

No te preocupes por el, su suegro le tiene plaza para Qatar guardada aunque no juegue. Igual que a Eric Garcia.


----------



## HDR (30 Jul 2022)

Qué daño ha hecho la 14, han perdido la cabeza


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (30 Jul 2022)

Antes de enero le ha quitado el puesto al Fali y al repartidor de sandías este que dicen algunos que es buenísimo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Jul 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> No te preocupes por el, su suegro le tiene plaza para Qatar guardada aunque no juegue. Igual que a Eric Garcia.



Lo mejor del fichaje de Koundé para el aficionado neutral es que por fin Eric García se va a ir cedido al Valladolid.

Ferrán Torres es buenillo y arriba España tiene demasiado poco como para no convocarlo, pero cualquier central con pasaporte y 100 partidos en Primera es mejor que Eric García.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Jul 2022)

Ojito que el farsa se va a gastar 80 kilos por Bernardo silva


----------



## Woden (30 Jul 2022)

Están como cabras.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Jul 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Están como cabras.




es una puta vergüenza que se les permita hacer esto.

cualquier empresa del mundo con mas de 1000 millones de deuda ya habría quebrado.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (30 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> El simil de la tia deprimida lo habrías clavado en los años de Setién y Koeman, pero con la plantilla que estamos montando deja que nos ilusionemos a corto/medio plazo y con motivo.
> 
> Otra historia será el largo plazo si la situación económica del club no mejora, que ahí si se vislumbran negros nubarrones si la idea es mantenerlo como club social propiedad de sus socios.



Es que la liga española, si tuviera un par de millonarios, y no digo como el puto millonario PACO-WANG que tenemos en el Español, con el Atleti bien como ahora, sería la mejor liga de Europa sin discusión.

Por eso es tan importante que estéis bien, y Florentino lo entiende.

No deberían descartar juntarse con PACOGAL y hacer una liga ibérica.


----------



## feps (30 Jul 2022)

Si tuviera que apostar creo que en agosto el Madrid no va a fichar a nadie. La única posibilidad es que contraten a alguien como Sesko, pero sólo a un precio real de mercado. Floper sabe que lo gordo empieza en septiembre de 2023, con la inauguración del campo. Mientras, no molestemos al Barcelona mientras se lo sigue fundiendo todo para acabar en manos árabes.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Jul 2022)

la puta cacaluña como siempre robando


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Es que la liga española, si tuviera un par de millonarios, y no digo como el puto millonario PACO-WANG que tenemos en el Español, con el Atleti bien como ahora, sería la mejor liga de Europa sin discusión.
> 
> Por eso es tan importante que estéis bien, y Florentino lo entiende.
> 
> No deberían descartar juntarse con PACOGAL y hacer una liga ibérica.



si eso es la autentica salud,,,mira al RACING de santander,,al alaves..AL VALENCIA.. TENER MILLONARIOS MOros o rusos es la autentica salud...notese la ironia


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si eso es la autentica salud,,,mira al RACING de santander,,al alaves..AL VALENCIA.. TENER MILLONARIOS MOros o rusos es la autentica salud...notese la ironia




es que el supuesto millonario que compró el racing no era millonario. Fue una estafa en toda regla.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Jul 2022)

Compañero, aqui se gana la Liga 35, la 14º Champions/Copa de Europa, y al día siguiente ya estamos pensando en como ganar la 15º y la Liga 36.

No nos gusta nada la hipocresía del Barcelona. No nos gusta que vayan dando lecciones de moral, de grandeza o de jugar bien y que constantemente menosprecien todo lo que hacemos aunque objetivamente y con números en la mano sea bastante mejor que lo suyo (Excepto la posesión de balón). Que ganemos una Liga casi de paseo, una Champions eliminando a todo lo gordo (PSG, Chelsea, City y Liverpool) y nos digan que su temporada es mejor porque ganaron 0-4 en el Bernabeu.

Asi que observamos, casi con "humor", todo lo que hacen. Mira, el Atleti es casi tan rival como el Barcelona, pero aqui nadie ha acusado al Atleti de nada. Ellos hacen las cosas a su manera. No se esconden, no van dando lecciones de jugar bien/mal, con o sin estilo. Juegan lo que saben y callan.

Y para terminar, nos da "pena" que un rival histórico que engrandece al fútbol español, se esté envenenando económicamente de semejante manera. Que esté tirando a la basura años de trabajo y de patrimonio por pura envidia y porque no soporta la idea de estar unos años de segundón. Provaron el caviar que les regaló la vida, y ahora se piensan que se merecen el caviar y que no pueden vivir sin él.

Eso para la mayoría, que haya algún forofo que sea más antibarcelonista que madridista es más que probable, pero los demás estamos asi.


----------



## Th89 (30 Jul 2022)

Tanto con la mierda indepe, para convertirse en el mejor ejemplo de gestión a la española, gastar lo que no tienes para vivir al día, y ya el marrón lo arreglará otro. Spain style indepe edition.

Y además podemos tirar de hemeroteca, con el por culo que dieron con la Masía, el estil y los valors y demás chorradas, para volver a hacer lo que siempre hicieron, soltar morteradas por jugadores.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (30 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si eso es la autentica salud,,,mira al RACING de santander,,al alaves..AL VALENCIA.. TENER MILLONARIOS MOros o rusos es la autentica salud...notese la ironia



Eso son *PACOMILLONARIOS*.

Como aquel del Palamós que hacía de entrenador.



P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> es que el supuesto millonario que compró el racing no era millonario. Fue una estafa en toda regla.



Pues el del Español tiene una fortuna de mil millones de euros ... que es una puta mierda, ha comprado el Espanyol porque estaba de saldo y pensaba ganar dinero (que lo debe estar ganando).

Hay unas 25 personas en España que tienen más dinero que él.

Está bien porque aparte del Español invierte en otras cosas y genera gasto, pero no es un multimillonario que puede ir al Zaragoza y ponerlo en el TOP 3 de la liga como otros.

El Shahid Khan que es uno de los millonarios más PAKO (creo que es paki) de la premier tiene un patrimonio de 9000 millones (como el clan Roig en España).


----------



## Roedr (30 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Yo pienso que quien la tiene bien metida es el madridismo porque nadie les reconoce como los mejores a pesar de sus 5 de 9 Champions.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1139313



Cierto, el mundo reconoce la absoluta superioridad del Farsa.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Jul 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Tanto con la mierda indepe, para convertirse en el mejor ejemplo de gestión a la española, gastar lo que no tienes para vivir al día, y ya el marrón lo arreglará otro. Spain style indepe edition.
> 
> Y además podemos tirar de hemeroteca, con el por culo que dieron con la Masía, el estil y los valors y demás chorradas, para volver a hacer lo que siempre hicieron, soltar morteradas por jugadores.



Es que este es el problema. Que hacen A, van dando lecciones de que ellos hacen A, que A es lo mejor. Los demás hacen B y C, critican que B y C es peor que A y no está a su nivel... y cuando les va mal, se ponen a hacer B y C y lo venden como "que pasa, que os jode que hagamos B y C o que, estáis cagados...". Es que es alucinante.

No veo al Real Madrid, al Atleti, al Sevilla, al Betis, a la Real Sociedad o al Villarreal decirle a los demás lo que tienen que hacer o presumir de lo que ellos hacen. El Sevilla (Monchi) es un equipo que podría presumir de coger jugadores Paco, montar buenos equipos y luego vender esa mortadela a precio de caviar. El Athletic podría presumir de su modelo de "solo vascos", el Villarreal podría presumir de ser una ciudad de 50.000 con un equipo que puede ganar a cualquier en Europa, y podrían dar lecciones a los demás. No lo hacen. Trabajan y se callan.

A mi esos clubs me merecen un respeto deportivo. El Barcelona no, lo siento. Es como Guardiola, va vendiendo su estilo como "superior", critica el fútbol marrullero/otros estilos y el día que va al Cívitas (Antiguo Wanda) a jugar, se pone a hacer marrullerías made in Simeone... y encima pretende que tengamos que darle la razón, admirarle o algo.  Pues no.


----------



## Manero (30 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Es que la liga española, si tuviera un par de millonarios, y no digo como el puto millonario PACO-WANG que tenemos en el Español, con el Atleti bien como ahora, sería la mejor liga de Europa sin discusión.
> 
> Por eso es tan importante que estéis bien, y Florentino lo entiende.
> 
> No deberían descartar juntarse con PACOGAL y hacer una liga ibérica.



Es que ningún millonario de los de verdad quiere invertir en equipos de la Liga española de Tebas donde todo son trabas y problemas para fichar e inscribir jugadores por sus absurdas normas. Por eso los millonarios que vienen aquí son los de marca blanca del chino como el del Espanyol y el Valencia.

Y para Florentino el Barça es como cualquier otra empresa competidora de sus multinacionales, es decir si puede sacar ventajas colaborando con ellas las tolera, sino las intenta destruir. Y como con el Barça tiene el proyecto en común de la Superliga de ahí sus buenas palabras hacía el Barcelona, pero no hay que confundir eso con que Florentino esté ayudando al Barça porque no lo hace.


----------



## seven up (30 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si eso es la autentica salud,,,mira al RACING de santander,,al alaves..AL VALENCIA.. TENER MILLONARIOS MOros o rusos es la autentica salud...notese la ironia



Y el del Málaga, el del Almería, el del Oviedo, por cierto un tal Carlos Slim, 1 fortuna de Latinoamerica y 13 del mundo. Los millonarios son millonarios por que no malgastan su dinero, lo ganan. El Slim deja el Real Oviedo después de amortizar la inversión.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Es que ningún millonario de los de verdad quiere invertir en equipos de la Liga española de Tebas donde todo son trabas y problemas para fichar e inscribir jugadores por sus absurdas normas. Por eso los millonarios que vienen aquí son los de marca blanca del chino como el del Espanyol y el Valencia.



El mundo no gira alrededor de Tebas y sus límites con el FCB, ni gira alrededor del FCB en líneas generales. Si los millonarios rusos, árabes y chinos ven mucho más golosa la Premier que la Liga es por determinadas ventahas estratégicas del Reino Unido a la hora de ser multimillonario, a la hora de hacer negocios y a la hora de rentabilizar el "poder blando" que te brinda la posesión de un club de fútbol. Fíjate que con la excepción del PSG casi ningún otro país europeo ha sufrido un desembarco de ricachones comparable al de la Premier. ¿La falta de clubes petrolíferos en Alemania, Holanda o Italia también es por Tebas que no deja a los equivalentes alemanes o italianos del equipo de asesores de Laporta llevarse aún más comisiones de los fichajes de las que ya se están llevando?

Por otra parte yo alucino con la evolución emocional y de valors que los culés estáis atravesando a marchas forzadas. Hasta hace nada el culé medio se ufanaba de que su equipo era de los socios, que no llevaba publicidad en las camisetas, sólo Unicef y bla bla. Ahora estáis tan humedecidos vaginalmente con tres semanas de fichajes suicidas de Joan Latripaporta que clamáis por que Tebas le ponga todas las facilidades al morochino que ya dáis por hecho que se va a quedar con el club. Un club de más de 120 años de historia cuya ruina y enajenación dais por completo por buena mientras os traigan media docena de cromos nuevos cada verano, algunos de los cuales ni los conocíais.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Jul 2022)

a ver que haran los JEQUES caga oro cuando se acabe el petroleo o TESLA y elon musk dominen el mundo


----------



## petro6 (30 Jul 2022)

El tema de los fichajes del Palancas FC lo veo cómo lo de las vacunas: Ójala fichen todo lo que puedan y no puedan hasta reventar, que eso hará que nosotros simplemente con ir a lo nuestro sin que nos molesten, nos basta. A enemigo que se quiere tirar por un precipicio, camino de plata.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Jul 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> El tema de los fichajes del Palancas FC lo veo cómo lo de las vacunas: Ójala fichen todo lo que puedan y no puedan hasta reventar, que eso hará que nosotros simplemente con ir a lo nuestro sin que nos molesten, nos basta. A enemigo que se quiere tirar por un precipicio, camino de plata.



Por el precipicio del FCB nos podemos ir todos. Too big to fall, como los putos bancos.


----------



## feps (30 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Por el precipicio del FCB nos podemos ir todos. Too big to fall, como los putos bancos.



De ahí que algo parecido a la Superliga Europea deba empezar cuanto antes.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Jul 2022)

Se equivoca y no se lo voy a decir yo, le pongo un video de un tipo que sabe de esos temas:

Están consiguiendo financiación de la peor, porque no tienen "buena fama", están en el ranking de los que no pagarían.
Tiene más videos, lo que explica es que consiguen un préstamo a través d eun intermediario, sixth street le vend eun crédito que ellos han pedido a JP MOrgan y el Barcalona no lo pide a JP Morgan porque no se fían de ellos.
Una gran jugada de Laporta, se lleva unas comisiones, y en unos años que le den por culo al club que el ha hecho su negocio.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Jul 2022)

Es que lo de su estilo es una puta mentira, han estado jugando a cogar balones a Luk the YOng, etc, están montando un equipo de extremos y un rematador, no asociativos, )busque los vidoes de ( Ramón Alvarez de Mon y Marcos López), que los más veteranos nos acordamos de Cruyff y Alexando de delantero centro, otra cosa es lo que venden, se han pasado años con mpartidos de mierda donde el mort hormonal les sacaba las castañas del fuego, en los últimos solo le daba contra equipos pequeños, por eso en Europa cada vez se estrellaban más. Humo, es lo que venden humo, hace tres meses eran el equipo del futuro con cantera, en cuanto han tenido pasta aunque sea un tiro en el pide, ha fichado como si no hubiese un mañana, si fuese por Laporta se funde todo en traspasos, luego ya se verá como pagan las fichas. Un equipo de mierda que chantajea a unjugador como frenkie de Jong para que ellos pu edan seguir fichando a tutiplen. 
Siempre han sido una puta mentira, como el nazionanismo que representan.


----------



## feps (30 Jul 2022)

Los Gil se quedaron el Atleti sin poner un duro y se siguen forrando a manos llenas a costa del club. Algo muy parecido está preparando el golfo de Laporta para el Farsa. A los socios culés les van a dar por su citado apodo. 

Siempre quedará el Madrid.


----------



## Manero (30 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El mundo no gira alrededor de Tebas y sus límites con el FCB, ni gira alrededor del FCB en líneas generales. Si los millonarios rusos, árabes y chinos ven mucho más golosa la Premier que la Liga es por determinadas ventahas estratégicas del Reino Unido a la hora de ser multimillonario, a la hora de hacer negocios y a la hora de rentabilizar el "poder blando" que te brinda la posesión de un club de fútbol. Fíjate que con la excepción del PSG casi ningún otro país europeo ha sufrido un desembarco de ricachones comparable al de la Premier. ¿La falta de clubes petrolíferos en Alemania, Holanda o Italia también es por Tebas que no deja a los equivalentes alemanes o italianos del equipo de asesores de Laporta llevarse aún más comisiones de los fichajes de las que ya se están llevando?
> 
> Por otra parte yo alucino con la evolución emocional y de valors que los culés estáis atravesando a marchas forzadas. Hasta hace nada el culé medio se ufanaba de que su equipo era de los socios, que no llevaba publicidad en las camisetas, sólo Unicef y bla bla. Ahora estáis tan humedecidos vaginalmente con tres semanas de fichajes suicidas de Joan Latripaporta que clamáis por que Tebas le ponga todas las facilidades al morochino que ya dáis por hecho que se va a quedar con el club. Un club de más de 120 años de historia cuya ruina y enajenación dais por completo por buena mientras os traigan media docena de cromos nuevos cada verano, algunos de los cuales ni los conocíais.



Las grandes fortunas van hacia donde está el negocio, y desde hace unos años el negocio del fútbol está en la Premier. Y eso ha pasado en la época de CR y Messi en la Liga y cuando los equipos españoles acaparaban títulos europeos. Si España ha desaprovechado esa ventaja que tenía y se ha dejado comer el terreno por la Premier el culpable tiene nombre y apellidos, Javier Tebas Medrano.

Y el dibujo que has hecho del culé medio te ha quedado incompleto. Cierto que en el centro del imaginario barcelonista está seguir siendo un club social, junto a la Masía y el estilo de juego. Pero te ha faltado decir que para el culé medio también es imprescindible ganar, porque Madrid y Barça tienen en común que sus aficionados les obligan a ganar y no lograrlo es un fracaso. De ahí que si un dia el soci tiene que elegir entre mantener la propiedad social del club o venderlo para seguir ganando, elegiran vender.


----------



## _Suso_ (30 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El mundo no gira alrededor de Tebas y sus límites con el FCB, ni gira alrededor del FCB en líneas generales. Si los millonarios rusos, árabes y chinos ven mucho más golosa la Premier que la Liga *es por determinadas ventahas estratégicas del Reino Unido a la hora de ser multimillonario*, a la hora de hacer negocios y a la hora de rentabilizar el "poder blando" que te brinda la posesión de un club de fútbol. Fíjate que con la excepción del PSG casi ningún otro país europeo ha sufrido un desembarco de ricachones comparable al de la Premier. ¿La falta de clubes petrolíferos en Alemania, Holanda o Italia también es por Tebas que no deja a los equivalentes alemanes o italianos del equipo de asesores de Laporta llevarse aún más comisiones de los fichajes de las que ya se están llevando?



En primer lugar ventajas está mal escrito, parece mentira Taliván Hortográfico  

En segundo lugar, en cuanto a tu mensaje hay otro factor y yo que me dedico al sector fiscal conozco de buena mano y es que a los inspectores de hacienda en este país sólo les falta una pistola debajo del traje, cobran por levantar acta y si luego pierden en el juzgado se la suda porque no devuelven lo cobrado.

Eso unido a fiscales analfabetos y jueces que dictan sentencias penales sin saber una mierda del tema generan una inseguridad jurídica que como para invertir en España, un millonario sensato nunca invertiría en España.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jul 2022)

Suena massana


----------



## feps (30 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Suena massana



Tiene 53 años y se ha esponjado, si te refieres a Valentín.


----------



## Mecanosfera (30 Jul 2022)

Bueno, habrá que ver el Liverpool-City, que está bien interesante por ver a Haaland. Ambos equipos quedaron bien lubricados por el Madrid hace unos mesecitos, así que seguramente sea el encuentro perfecto para saber quién es el segundo mejor equipo de Europa en 2022.


----------



## Mecanosfera (30 Jul 2022)

Salah está on fire, y por ahora Haaland anulado por Van Dijk.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Jul 2022)

y equipos españoles encajando goleadas contra ingleses porque la liga inglesa EMPIEZA YA mientras la española sigue 2 semanas de retraso en AÑO DE mundial de invierno...


----------



## Mecanosfera (30 Jul 2022)

Van Dijk, Thiago y Salah son buenísimos, da gusto verlos. Además de técnica y visión de juego, tienen un liderazgo brutal cada uno en su linea.

Haaland en el City seguramente se hinche a meter goles contra equipos random, pero tiene toda la pinta de que se va a aburrir muchísimo en ese equipo. Me recuerda a cuando Diego Costa no encajaba en la selección pese a romperla en el Atleti. En el Madrid le podría ir mucho mejor, y no sorprendería que pida un transfer a final de temporada. A ver cómo va encontrándose en el esquema de Pep, tal vez se adapte algún día.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Jul 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> En primer lugar ventajas está mal escrito, parece mentira Taliván Hortográfico



Es un error de tecleado que entra dentro de la competencia del Tailbán Tiporgáfico, no de la mía. 

(Y sí, ese usuario lo creé yo hace muchos años, pero uno no da abasto y lo abandoné un verano en una gasolinera)


----------



## VYP de Álava (30 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y equipos españoles encajando goleadas contra ingleses porque la liga inglesa EMPIEZA YA mientras la española sigue 2 semanas de retraso en AÑO DE mundial de invierno...



Pues le acaba de ganar la Real al Bournemouth hoy


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es un error de tecleado que entra dentro de la competencia del Tailbán Tiporgáfico, no de la mía.
> 
> (Y sí, ese usuario lo creé yo hace muchos años, pero uno no da abasto y lo abandoné un verano en una gasolinera)



Has tenido suerte que el error viene de la "h" y la "j" que estan juntas.

Es mas peligroso, como me ocurrió a mí una vez, cuando das a la "v" en vez de la "b" que estan al lado o viceversa. Ahí no tienes escapatoria y la excusa no te la cree nadie


----------



## El chepa (30 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Van Dijk, Thiago y Salah son buenísimos, da gusto verlos. Además de técnica y visión de juego, tienen un liderazgo brutal cada uno en su linea.
> 
> Haaland en el City seguramente se hinche a meter goles contra equipos random, pero tiene toda la pinta de que se va a aburrir muchísimo en ese equipo. Me recuerda a cuando Diego Costa no encajaba en la selección pese a romperla en el Atleti. En el Madrid le podría ir mucho mejor, y no sorprendería que pida un transfer a final de temporada. A ver cómo va encontrándose en el esquema de Pep, tal vez se adapte algún día.



Segunda parte lamentable del City, el vikingo ni la ha rascado. 
3-1


----------



## Mecanosfera (30 Jul 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Segunda parte lamentable del City, el vikingo ni la ha rascado.
> 3-1



Haaland no pinta nada en el city. Pep no soporta a los goleadores puros, no soportó a Etoo ni a Ibra pero prefiere a petardos como Grealish o Bernardo Silva, que no es más que una versión cutre de Isco 2018. 

Hay que ir con todo por Haaland en 2023, antes de que se pudra de aburrimiento en la calculitis desesperante del tiki taka de Pep. El tipo de fútbol que practica el City no cuaja con el rollito del noruego, que en el Madrid sí que podríá desplegar todas sus virtudes.

Del partido me quedo con lo tremendos que son Van Dijk y Salah, y Thiago tiene una autoridad tremenda. De Bruyne es un animal futbolístico bestial, hace todo excelentemente... pero le falta temperamento. Es increible que alguien de su talento descomunal se vaya a jubilar sin un balón de oro, pero cuando se estresa en los partidos grandes se desquicia demasiado. Bien por el Liverpool, que confirma que es el segundo mejor equipo de Europa tras el Madrid.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Las grandes fortunas van hacia donde está el negocio, y desde hace unos años el negocio del fútbol está en la Premier. Y eso ha pasado en la época de CR y Messi en la Liga y cuando los equipos españoles acaparaban títulos europeos. Si España ha desaprovechado esa ventaja que tenía y se ha dejado comer el terreno por la Premier el culpable tiene nombre y apellidos, Javier Tebas Medrano.



Van a donde está el negocio, pero no el negocio del fútbol. Con la excepción de los hermanos Glazer, dueños del United, que incluso ahora tiene muchos más seguidores a escala global que los otros, ¿tú te crees de verdad que los dueños del Manchester City o el anterior dueño del Chelsea hacen negocios en el fútbol inglés en el sentido de obtener a través de las taquillas y los contratos de TV un retorno de su inversión de miles de millones de libras en fichajes? Esos ricos y sus billones de euros (10 elevado a 12, dinero de verdad) están allí al calor de la City y de la cercanía al centro del poder mediático mundial, que es angloparlante y usan sus inversiones a fondo perdido en futbolistas para darse publicidad y adquirir prestigio.

Eso no tiene nada que ver con Tebas, sino con la British Petroleum, los yacimientos del Mar del Norte, la tradición centenaria de la City como centro financiero, el poder blando angloamericano en Asia y África y la "relación especial" USA-UK. Los multimillonarios rusos, los judíos y los árabes van a eso y el fútbol es una manera más de hacerse notar. Les importa un pito el Tebas sí - Tebas no. El mundo con todo *lo que tiene importancia a escala mundial* gira alrededor de Arabia, India, Hong Kong, los barcos portacontenedores en los estrechos de Singapur, el eje aéreo Londres-Nueva York, el lobby judío de las telecomunicaciones y los gasoductos rusos del Báltico. No gira alrededor del FCB ni de sus supuestos enemigos, ni de las pancartas de Laporta enseñando barrigón en Las Vegas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Has tenido suerte que el error viene de la "h" y la "j" que estan juntas.
> 
> Es mas peligroso, como me ocurrió a mí una vez, cuando das a la "v" en vez de la "b" que estan al lado o viceversa. Ahí no tienes escapatoria y la excusa no te la cree nadie



Por eso mismo yo, cuando estoy en funciones, no suelo señalar ese error salvo que el post tenga otras muchas faltas. 

El Tali, duro pero justo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (30 Jul 2022)

El Liverpool tiene un nuevo portero con daños cerebrales.



Cuidado pues.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Por eso mismo yo, cuando estoy en funciones, no suelo señalar ese error salvo que el post tenga otras muchas faltas.
> 
> El Tali, duro pero justo.



Lo que usted quiera, pero si ese error tipografico en vez de "ventahas" hubiera puesto, por error de teclado, "bentajas", la hecatombe hubiera caído sobre usted


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Jul 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El Liverpool tiene un nuevo portero con daños cerebrales.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuidado pues.



La culpa es de Ramos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Jul 2022)

A mí el único partido que me importa de verano es la Supercopa. El resto me sobra todo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Pues le acaba de ganar la Real al Bournemouth hoy



Ya pero siempre empezamos tarde..y este año hay mundial de invierno


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La culpa es de Ramos.



Cuando se dice por aquí que Klopp para el Madrid, siempre me acuerdo de cómo trató a Karius. Ya al final del partido lo dejaron tirado para que sus aficionados la tomasen con él. Luego se pasó el verano mandándolo a hacerse resonancias a Boston, que digo yo que si tiene una conmoción cerebral lo mejor es que se quede en su casa tranquilito unas cuantas semanas, que yo he conocido a gente que venía a un curro de oficina después de una conmoción jugando en ligas domingueras y no es ninguna broma. En cuanto pudo fichó a un portero de verdad, y al pobre Karius lo ha tenido este año de quinto portero sin dorsal y sin entrenar.

En realidad, los delitos de Karius son, en este orden: venir del Mainz como coleguita de Klopp, y ser demasiado malo para ir por la vida jugando finales de Champions. En ambos casos el error (de ficharlo, y después de ponerlo) es de Klopp. 

Por esos detalles a mí Klopp me parece un falso de cuidado. Se puede ser un entrenador estricto, incluso un entrenador hijoputa, p.ej. Mourinho o Tuchel, pero yendo de frente.


----------



## El amigo (30 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid no va a hacer ninguna locura. Si le piden un disparate, no le interesa. En el club tienen clarísimo que toca ser austeros mientras el eterno rival firma su condena. Florentino no va a tener su Ferrán Torres.



El Madrid aunque no se diga, creo que aunque anda bien económicamente, el coste del estadio no le permite hacer dispendios.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Jul 2022)

Es que esto no es ninguna tontería. En el 2-6 de 2009? faltando media hora el partido iba 2-3. El Real Madrid se volvió loco para ir a empatar (Solo le valía ganar el partido), y le cayó el 2-4 y el 2-5 casi sin enterarse.

En el 5-1 del final de Lopetegui, faltando 15 minutos ibamos 2-1 y Modric había tirado una al palo. Nos pillaron, 3-1, se lesionó Marcelo y eso acabó como el rosario de la Aurora.

En el 0-4, al descanso 0-2, y el Real Madrid monta una defensa de 3 centrales nueva a lo loco, y en 10-15 minutos dos goles y otras dos clarísimas... 0-4, ahi Ancelotti rectificó el dibujo y ya la cosa no fue a mayores.

Muchas de las goleadas encajadas han sido más culpa nuestra que mérito suyo. Ojo, alguna nos hemos comido que si fue una paliza, pero muchas son partidos donde no sabemos tener un puntito de pausa cuando estamos por detrás y al abrirnos en canal nos desangramos. También es verdad que más de un Clásico lo hemos ganado/remontado precisamente por pisar el acelerador. Recuerdo muy poquitos donde fuesemos ganando por "poco" y acabásemos achicando agua para llevarnos la victoria.

Aunque el resultado al final es lo que importa, muchas veces los resultados son abultados porque uno de los equipos va a tumba abierta, no porque sea sistemáticamente superado durante 90 minutos. Las goleadas que le han caido el Barcelona en Europa, por ejemplo, han sido por arrasamiento, donde el rival iba marcando los goles poco a poco, no porque hubiese cierta "esperanza" para el Barcelona y le cayesen 3 goles al final producto de tener 8 jugadores atacando.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Jul 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> El Madrid aunque no se diga, creo que aunque anda bien económicamente, el coste del estadio no le permite hacer dispendios.



Es que el Real Madrid podría hacer lo mismo que el Barcelona. Cojo, vendo el 25% de mis derechos televisivos y me hago un estadio nuevo a tocateja... pero el estadio se hace con un préstamo que se va a pagar con ganancias y que cuesta 20-30 millones de € al año. Una cosa es pedir un préstamo y pagarlo de forma sostenible, y otra es empeñar las joyas de la abuela.

Yo creo que cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente elegiría el modelo de pago del Real Madrid, no el del Barcelona. Vender patrimonio es una cosa muy jodida.


----------



## _Suso_ (30 Jul 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> El Madrid aunque no se diga, creo que aunque anda bien económicamente, el coste del estadio no le permite hacer dispendios.



El Madrid no ha pagado ni un euro por el estadio de momento, porque sólo lo comienza a pagar cuando esté acabado y por cierto a muy bajo interés, en explotación y generando dinero, eso se llama inversión y de hecho ya ha firmado con Legends un contrato para que esa reforma no sólo no cueste un euro, sino que genere pasta a lo grande.

La reforma del Bernabeu es un ejemplo de gestión económica para sacar pasta de un estadio los 365 días al año sin contar el fútbol, un ejemplo de visón empresarial, convertir tu patrimonio en una fuente de ingresos externos para seguir manteniendo al club en lo más alto y pelear con los clubs estado. 

Luego están otros clubs segundones como el barza que se endeudan hasta el infinito y más allá por envidia de tanta champions del Madrid y que quebraran en breve por los votos a favor de sus socios mononeuronales.


----------



## Mecanosfera (31 Jul 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Por esos detalles a mí Klopp me parece un falso de cuidado. Se puede ser un entrenador estricto, incluso un entrenador hijoputa, p.ej. Mourinho o Tuchel, pero yendo de frente.



Klopp es más putifalso de lo que parece. Es el tipo de persona cuyo lado oscuro aparece en la derrota, que es incapaz de asumir y termina por enmierdar a los demás; no hay más que ver sus penosas declaraciones menospreciativas tras derrotas en champions contra Atleti o Real Madrid. Lo de Karius es ejemplo de lo habitual en él: ante cualquier derrota que le fastidie, suelta perlas del tipo "Fulanito pudo haber hecho más en esa jugada. No le estoy culpando de la derrota, oh no!! pero pudo haber hecho más". Rollo un poco sucio, y lo peor es que va por la vida en plan bonachón campechano.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La culpa es de Ramos.



no, ya no esta en el Madric, ahora sera Casemiro el sospechoso habitual favorito, y a juzgar por lo poco visto, Rudiger tiene papeletas de ser de los mas criticados por el antimadridismo.....


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Klopp es más putifalso de lo que parece. Es el tipo de persona cuyo lado oscuro aparece en la derrota, que es incapaz de asumir y termina por enmierdar a los demás; no hay más que ver sus penosas declaraciones menospreciativas tras derrotas en champions contra Atleti o Real Madrid. Lo de Karius es ejemplo de lo habitual en él: ante cualquier derrota que le fastidie, suelta perlas del tipo "Fulanito pudo haber hecho más en esa jugada. No le estoy culpando de la derrota, oh no!! pero pudo haber hecho más". Rollo un poco sucio, y lo peor es que va por la vida en plan bonachón campechano.



Klopp tuvo suerte de tener de rival en final de champions a un equipo segundon afeitado (tottenham sin kane), de no ser asi le arrebataria la fama de segundon perdedor al Cholo.

Por cierto, ya me gustaria a Klopp verlo entrenar a un villarreal o a un sevilla...


----------



## Manero (31 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Van a donde está el negocio, pero no el negocio del fútbol. Con la excepción de los hermanos Glazer, dueños del United, que incluso ahora tiene muchos más seguidores a escala global que los otros, ¿tú te crees de verdad que los dueños del Manchester City o el anterior dueño del Chelsea hacen negocios en el fútbol inglés en el sentido de obtener a través de las taquillas y los contratos de TV un retorno de su inversión de miles de millones de libras en fichajes? Esos ricos y sus billones de euros (10 elevado a 12, dinero de verdad) están allí al calor de la City y de la cercanía al centro del poder mediático mundial, que es angloparlante y usan sus inversiones a fondo perdido en futbolistas para darse publicidad y adquirir prestigio.
> 
> Eso no tiene nada que ver con Tebas, sino con la British Petroleum, los yacimientos del Mar del Norte, la tradición centenaria de la City como centro financiero, el poder blando angloamericano en Asia y África y la "relación especial" USA-UK. Los multimillonarios rusos, los judíos y los árabes van a eso y el fútbol es una manera más de hacerse notar. Les importa un pito el Tebas sí - Tebas no. El mundo con todo *lo que tiene importancia a escala mundial* gira alrededor de Arabia, India, Hong Kong, los barcos portacontenedores en los estrechos de Singapur, el eje aéreo Londres-Nueva York, el lobby judío de las telecomunicaciones y los gasoductos rusos del Báltico. No gira alrededor del FCB ni de sus supuestos enemigos, ni de las pancartas de Laporta enseñando barrigón en Las Vegas.



Buen análisis de la economía global felicidades. 

Entonces resulta que los billonarios compran equipos ingleses porque ahí está el centro de poder global del cual se quieren aprovechar. Es decir que la City es como el palco del Bernabéu pero a nivel global, interesante.


----------



## Th89 (31 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Klopp es más putifalso de lo que parece. Es el tipo de persona cuyo lado oscuro aparece en la derrota, que es incapaz de asumir y termina por enmierdar a los demás; no hay más que ver sus penosas declaraciones menospreciativas tras derrotas en champions contra Atleti o Real Madrid. Lo de Karius es ejemplo de lo habitual en él: ante cualquier derrota que le fastidie, suelta perlas del tipo "Fulanito pudo haber hecho más en esa jugada. No le estoy culpando de la derrota, oh no!! pero pudo haber hecho más". Rollo un poco sucio, y lo peor es que va por la vida en plan bonachón campechano.



Estoy de acuerdo. Me parece un súper entrenador, pero como persona me gusta entre 0 y nada.

Además es un rojeras declarado, demasiadas red flags.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Jul 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Klopp tuvo suerte de tener de rival en final de champions a un equipo segundon afeitado (tottenham sin kane), de no ser asi le arrebataria la fama de segundon perdedor al Cholo.
> 
> Por cierto, ya me gustaria a Klopp verlo entrenar a un villarreal o a un sevilla...



El Borussia...klopp inicio la nueva etapa del fútbol mundial..adiós al Tiki Taka del centro del campo..ahora es todo presión.presion y más presión.en inicio de jugada y hasta presionar al recogepelotas..y defensa individual como si esto fuera baloncesto...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Jul 2022)

Klopp se hizo famoso solo porque el Borussia marco un gol ilegal al Málaga...


----------



## Edu.R (31 Jul 2022)

Yo de Klopp me sé muchas historias. Obviamente, aquí en Mainz es venerado.

Era jugador del Mainz (2° división) y en medio de una crisis, a mitad de temporada, el equipo tuvo la idea de que fuese el entrenador. Si, es como si echan a Ancelotti en enero y Florentino decide que Kroos o Modric entrenen al Real Madrid.

Subió al Mainz a Primera. Decir que, al principio, cada 3-4 partidos le expulsaban por su intensidad en el banquillo. Pero logró que un equipo Paco como el Mainz empezase a tener cierto relumbrón en Primera. Luego se fue al Dortmund, aquí en Mainz nos quedamos con Tuchel (Otro que también triunfó aquí, estabilizó al Mainz en 1°, un año lo metió en la Europa League y llegamos a semis de Copa, también se fue al Dortmund).

Desde su etapa en Dortmund ya es más o menos conocido. Ojo, que logró que el Bayern no ganase 2 Bundesligas seguidas, hizo doblete una vez Liga-Copa y llevo al Dortmund a la final de Shempions. Solo él ha conseguido que el Bayern mordiese un poco el polvo en Alemania, y eso ya es llamativo.

Vale que como tipo es "sospechoso", pero deportivamente al Mainz, al Dortmund y al Liverpool los llevó bastante más arriba de donde estaban. Y los equipos los montó él, con resultados a medio plazo siempre jodidamente buenos.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (31 Jul 2022)

A mí Klopp me cae como una patada en los huevos, opino exactamente igual que Mecanosfera. Un falso y una rata de cloaca. No lo quiero en el Madrid.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (31 Jul 2022)

El Madrid juega a las 4 de la mañana en España, no sé si habrá algun loco por aquí, pero bueno...por aquí estaremos, a ver qué tal este partido contra la Juve.


----------



## Suprimo (31 Jul 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo de Klopp me sé muchas historias. Obviamente, aquí en Mainz es venerado.
> 
> Era jugador del Mainz (2° división) y en medio de una crisis, a mitad de temporada, el equipo tuvo la idea de que fuese el entrenador. Si, es como si echan a Ancelotti en enero y Florentino decide que Kroos o Modric entrenen al Real Madrid.
> 
> ...



Lo único que me jode del relato es que Mainz no es un ciudac paco, tratas el relato como si hvbiera entrenado a un Nvmancia de la vidac, más bien estaba entrenando a un Getafe ascendido


----------



## pepitoburbujas (31 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El Madrid juega a las 4 de la mañana en España, no sé si habrá algun loco por aquí, pero bueno...por aquí estaremos, a ver qué tal este partido contra la Juve.



Lo estoy viendo. Partido serio en la primera parte del equipo titular de sobra conocido.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (31 Jul 2022)

Bueno, chavales, pues descanso en Pasadena. El Madrid ha salido con el equipo de la final de la Champions (presumiblemente el que también jyegue de inicio en la Supercopa). 1-0 para el Madrid. Danilo le ha hecho penalti a Vini y ha marcado Benzema. 

Muy bien el Madrid. Buen ritmo, pases y solidez defensiva. Militão ya está a un nivel mucho más similar al del año pasado. Vini y Benzema, imprescindibles. El más flojo, de largo, Casemiro. En su línea de las últimas temporadas, lento e impreciso en el pase. 

La Juve es la sombra de lo que fue. Danilo ha estado desastroso y a Di María se le empiezan a notar seriamente los años. El mejor, Locatelli, con un buen Vlahovic y un voluntarioso Moise Kean. 

El Madrid es netamente superior. Imagino que cambiará a casi todo el equipo en la segunda parte.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (31 Jul 2022)

Bueno, chavales, 2-0 y muy buen partido del Madrid. Al descanso cambió a Militão por Rüdiger y en el 62 hizo 9 cambios. Solo Courtois jugó el partido entero. 

Tchouameni y Camavinga se salen, sobre todo Camavinga. La liga la va a empezar Casemiro, pero es metafísicamente imposible que la acabe como titular. Los dos chavales estos se lo van a comer por los pies. 

Me ha gustado mucho Hazard, por cierto. Eran condiciones muy favorables para él, con la defensa rival cansada y tocando mucho balón...pero hoy, porprimera vez desde que lo fichamos, creo que el belga puede ser bastante aprovechable. 

Muy buenas sensaciones para la Supercopa de Europa.


----------



## sintripulacion (31 Jul 2022)

Rudiger es un portento físico.
Pega unas zancadas que recupera posición y balones con facilidad pasmosa. 
Y efectivamente Hazard en la elaboración del segundo gol ha estado a gran nivel.
Igual cuando pase unos meses no nos parece tan descabellado esa posición de falso 9 porque puede generar mucho juego ofensivo desde ahí para los demás.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Jul 2022)

me temo que casemiro va a ser titular otro año mas habiendo sido sus dos últimas temporadas muy malas. Y me temo tb que tanto camavinga como tchoua estarán en el banquillo.

en fin....


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> me temo que casemiro va a ser titular otro año mas habiendo sido sus dos últimas temporadas muy malas. Y me temo tb que tanto camavinga como tchoua estarán en el banquillo.
> 
> en fin....



Aurelio y Cama están para ser titularísimos. El otro puesto es más discutible, pero estos dos son titulares claros.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (31 Jul 2022)

Ancelotti empezará con Casemiro de titular, pero ya te digo yo que ni de coña acaba la temporada así. Bueno...es que no llega ni a octubre de titular. Camavinga y Tchouameni se entienden fenomenal y se buscan constantemente en el campo. Es que es una diferencia abismal entre estos dos y Casemiro. Ancelotti es conservador y prefiere respetar jerarquías...pero no es gilipollas y se da cuenta de lo que hay.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (31 Jul 2022)

La CMK ofrece control del partido (menos en los partidos que les pasa por encima el mediocampo contrario), lo cual gusta a los entrenadores. Eduardo y Aurelio ofrecen más vivacidad y dinamismo, que el partido sea un toma y daca, y eso no siempre es lo deseado por el entrenador. Para el aficionado sin duda es más entretenido.

Camavinga llama la atención lo bien que está jugando. Rápido, da pases precisos y rasos, da gusto verlo. 

Hazard estuvo mejor de lo que nos tiene acostumbrados. Le favorece que salió poco tiempo y así aguanta mejor. Tiene la manía de ser un chupón con el balón en lugar de darlo de primeras, y así se lleva tarascadas y ralentiza la jugada. Pero bueno, que bien. A ver si fuera aprovechable.

Valverde me da la sensación de que no está especialmente cómodo en la derecha, pero alguien tiene que jugar ahí.

Al equipo lo he visto físicamente bien, cosa que no sé si es buena o mala a estas alturas de temporada. El que peor sensación me ha dado en este sentido, a pesar del gol, fue Asensio: lento y sin poder irse de nadie. Perdió un balón y se llevó una amarilla por la entrada que hizo para recuperarlo. 

La MaMaDa (Mariano & Mayoral Dalanteros) ni ha salido, señal de que se cuenta con ellos cero.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Jul 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo único que me jode del relato es que Mainz no es un ciudac paco, tratas el relato como si hvbiera entrenado a un Nvmancia de la vidac, más bien estaba entrenando a un Getafe ascendido



A ver, Mainz es una ciudad genial y el club ahora mismo mola: es el que más canteranos tiene de la Bundesliga (El otro día vi a Burkardt que le mencionaban como a Sesko en la prensa española. Nos le quitarán el año que viene seguro) y llevamos muchos años en Primera. 

Pero cuando empezó Klopp era un club que nunca había estado en Primera y si ves fotos, era Paco.

Foto prepandemia celebrando los 15 años del ascenso, en el mural está Klopp básicamente, como te digo aquí es muy recordado.


----------



## feps (31 Jul 2022)

A ver si Carletto se percata de que Rodrygo es el 9 que suplirá dignamente a Benzema, no Hazard. Si al belga lo alinean en su puesto natural, que sería el de Modric, podría ofrecer todavía un buen rendimiento porque físicamente parece que está recuperado.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Jul 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Rudiger es un portento físico.
> Pega unas zancadas que recupera posición y balones con facilidad pasmosa.
> Y efectivamente Hazard en la elaboración del segundo gol ha estado a gran nivel.
> Igual cuando pase unos meses no nos parece tan descabellado esa posición de falso 9 porque puede generar mucho juego ofensivo desde ahí para los demás.




rudiguer tiene que ser titular si o si. No existe un central en el madrí mejor que antonio


----------



## feps (31 Jul 2022)

Por eso mismo vas a llegar muy lejos hasta convertirte en una leyenda del Madrid, Fede.





__





Valverde: "Cada titularidad la agarro como si fuera la última oportunidad"


Fede Valverde fue el jugador del Real Madrid que habló tras el encuentro ante la Juventus. El futbolista uruguayo disfruta de un momento muy dulce en el equipo blanco, asentado en




www.marca.com


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Jul 2022)

Y lo ha dicho ya aqui en páginas anteriores. Confío en hazard


----------



## Mecanosfera (31 Jul 2022)

Valverde es muy bueno pero no sé si lo bastante como para ser titular en el RM. En Camavinga sí que se ve claro que más pronto que tarde será indiscutible en el 11 de gala, pero al pajarito... mmm veremos cómo evoluciona esta temporada. Es un perfil de jugador que en el Atleti por ejemplo multiplicaría por mil sus virtudes de la mano del Cholo, que necesita perfiles como el suyo. Ojalá siga progresando, por ahora lo pondría como jugador número 13 o 14 de la plantilla, ahí ahí con Rodrygo.


----------



## Mecanosfera (31 Jul 2022)

Dan en diferido el partido contra la Juve a las 13:15 en tve1... con una cervecita fresquita puede ser un buen entretenimiento para la hora vermut.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Dan en diferido el partido contra la Juve a las 13:15 en tve1... con una cervecita fresquita puede ser un buen entretenimiento para la hora vermut.



Y luego la F1.


----------



## feps (31 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Valverde es muy bueno pero no sé si lo bastante como para ser titular en el RM. En Camavinga sí que se ve claro que más pronto que tarde será indiscutible en el 11 de gala, pero al pajarito... mmm veremos cómo evoluciona esta temporada. Es un perfil de jugador que en el Atleti por ejemplo multiplicaría por mil sus virtudes de la mano del Cholo, que necesita perfiles como el suyo. Ojalá siga progresando, por ahora lo pondría como jugador número 13 o 14 de la plantilla, ahí ahí con Rodrygo.



Es que Valverde es un centrocampista total, pero Ancelotti lo pone de interior. 

Con más libertad para moverse por el centro y asociarse, me parece un jugador imprescindible por la casta y la fuerza que imprime al Madrid.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Dan en diferido el partido contra la Juve a las 13:15 en tve1... con una cervecita fresquita puede ser un buen entretenimiento para la hora vermut.



Espero que la página web de tve me deje verlo. No tengo antena de TV en mi casa.

Si no, ¿alguien sabe de un enlace?

Taliván edición "darmeeeee argo, un enlaceeeee, payoooo" como en las gloriosas eliminatorias de la primavera pasada.


----------



## feps (31 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Espero que la página web de tve me deje verlo. No tengo antena de TV en mi casa.
> 
> Si no, ¿alguien sabe de un enlace?
> 
> Taliván edición "darmeeeee argo, un enlaceeeee, payoooo" como en las gloriosas eliminatorias de la primavera pasada.



Propongo un crowfunding.


----------



## Chispeante (31 Jul 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Klopp es más putifalso de lo que parece. Es el tipo de persona cuyo lado oscuro aparece en la derrota, que es incapaz de asumir y termina por enmierdar a los demás; no hay más que ver sus penosas declaraciones menospreciativas tras derrotas en champions contra Atleti o Real Madrid. Lo de Karius es ejemplo de lo habitual en él: ante cualquier derrota que le fastidie, suelta perlas del tipo "Fulanito pudo haber hecho más en esa jugada. No le estoy culpando de la derrota, oh no!! pero pudo haber hecho más". Rollo un poco sucio, y lo peor es que va por la vida en plan bonachón campechano.



El Guardiola alemán le llamo yo...


----------



## feps (31 Jul 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> El Guardiola alemán le llamo yo...



Yo, de los entrenadores duros, me quedo de largo con Mourinho a quien tanto debemos. Mi mujer, siempre que ve a Klopp, dice que tiene algo muy siniestro.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Jul 2022)

Ya empezó en la 1


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Jul 2022)

1. La camiseta morada es muy chula.

2. Mendy lo mismo se siempre. Muy bueno defendiendo pero en ataque no aporta nada

3. Casemiro muy lento.

4. Kross lo mismo


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Jul 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> La CMK ofrece control del partido (menos en los partidos que les pasa por encima el mediocampo contrario), lo cual gusta a los entrenadores. Eduardo y Aurelio ofrecen más vivacidad y dinamismo, que el partido sea un toma y daca, y eso no siempre es lo deseado por el entrenador. Para el aficionado sin duda es más entretenido.
> 
> Camavinga llama la atención lo bien que está jugando. Rápido, da pases precisos y rasos, da gusto verlo.
> 
> ...



La CMK ofrece control, es cierto, y menos fallo no provocado. Aciertan más y controlan más el balón. Pero son más planos y tienen menos techo en mi opinión. Podríamos jugar con la CMK hasta los 40 si el equipo arriba fuera Vinicius, Cristiano con 29 años y Di María con 25 años. La CMK es bloque bajo sin complejos.

Las otras opciones te permiten presionar arriba, más versatilidad y juego menos plano.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> 1. La camiseta morada es muy chula.



Irene Montero aprueba este post...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Jul 2022)

Y en la 1 comentando el partido un catalufo. Jojojojo


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Es que Valverde es un centrocampista total, pero Ancelotti lo pone de interior.
> 
> Con más libertad para moverse por el centro y asociarse, me parece un jugador imprescindible por la casta y la fuerza que imprime al Madrid.



Lo pone de extremo-jugador de banda derecha pura, no de interior. Me gustaría ver Aurelio de mediocentro, Valverde de interior izquierda y Camavinga de interior derecha.


----------



## George A (31 Jul 2022)

¿Puede alguien explicarme la basura del dorsal que llevaban ayer? He buscado y hace referencia a igualdad e inclusividad, un proyecto llamado Common Goal en el que está implicado Blackrock, perdón, El Banco Satander, Juan Mata como impulsor, la pelolila loca esa que juega en la selección de mujeres con pene de EEUU la tienen de imagen en la web etcc El dorsal del Madrid, cómo no, llevaba impreso el ojo de masónico en los dibujitos.

¿Inclusividad de quién? ¿De los de la viruela del mono?

¿Pero hay algo más diverso, inclusivo y multicultural que el fútbol? ¿Acaso los futbolistas negros cobran menos por ser negros? Precisamente es un deporte que de momento, de momento, es meritocrático, puedes venir de Sierra Leona como Toño Rudiger que si eres bueno juegas y te adoran hasta racistas recalcitrantes con tal de que defiendas a su equipo.

De base es lo más antirracista que existe, me repatean las mierdas esas de campañas de racismo en el fútbol. Un deporte plagado de negros millonarios.

PD: Eh eh , que lo de los colorines es por la división Play Proud, es decir, propaganda sodomita. ¿Pero en serio esto es necesario?


----------



## pepitoburbujas (31 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> 1. La camiseta morada es muy chula.
> 
> 2. Mendy lo mismo se siempre. Muy bueno defendiendo pero en ataque no aporta nada
> 
> ...



Jeje, pues espera a ver como Mendy hace la típica suya de ceder el balón al centro...casi nos cuesta un penalty.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (31 Jul 2022)

George A dijo:


> ¿Puede alguien explicarme la basura del dorsal que llevaban ayer? He buscado y hace referencia a igualdad e inclusividad, un proyecto llamado Common Goal en el que está implicado Blackrock, perdón, El Banco Satander, Juan Mata como impulsor, la pelolila loca esa que juega en la selección de mujeres con pene de EEUU la tienen de imagen en la web etcc El dorsal del Madrid, cómo no, llevaba impreso el ojo de masónico en los dibujitos.
> 
> ¿Inclusividad de quién? ¿De los de la viruela del mono?
> 
> ...



Los números de los dorsales de ayer son una reputísima mierda. No se podía ver el número. Ya vale de usar el fútbol como escaparate de todas las ideas e iniciativas que se le van pasando por la cabeza a la gente.


----------



## feps (31 Jul 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Lo pone de extremo-jugador de banda derecha pura, no de interior. Me gustaría ver Aurelio de mediocentro, Valverde de interior izquierda y Camavinga de interior derecha.



Depende del partido. En la final jugó de extremo en el lugar de Rodrygo, pero su lugar natural es un box-to-box, que llaman. Cuanta mayor libertad de movimientos, mejor rinde. Lo bueno que tiene Valverde es que se entrega al máximo donde le pongan.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Jul 2022)

A casemiro se le ve totalmente fuera


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 Jul 2022)

Qué bonito es el Rose Bowl de Pasadena. Cumple 100 años en octubre.


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Depende del partido. En la final jugó de extremo en el lugar de Rodrygo, pero su lugar natural es un box-to-box, que llaman. Cuanta mayor libertad de movimientos, mejor rinde. Lo bueno que tiene Valverde es que se entrega al máximo donde le pongan.



Lo que quería decir es que es verdad que Ancelotti lo pone muy a la derecha, no tanto de interior. Lo hace porque tiene zancada y cojones y le da miedo tocar la CMK. Hasta la jubilación.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y en la 1 comentando el partido un catalufo. Jojojojo



Es la cuota de discapacitados...


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Jul 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> A casemiro se le ve totalmente fuera



Aurelio está muy por encima. Casemiro está para jugar de libre en una defensa de 5...


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Qué bonito es el Rose Bowl de Pasadena. Cumple 100 años en octubre.



A la gente le gustan mucho los estadios cuadrados ingleses, peor a mí el modelo del Rose Bowl es el que más me gusta estéticamente. El estadio inglés cuadrado y cercano es mejor para el ambiente.


----------



## George A (31 Jul 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Los números de los dorsales de ayer son una reputísima mierda. No se podía ver el número. Ya vale de usar el fútbol como escaparate de todas las ideas e iniciativas que se le van pasando por la cabeza a la gente.



Es para recaudar fondos para hacer propaganda sodomita. Señores, están ya también en el fútbol, que es ir a por los niños. Veremos con el mundial de Catar debates absurdos de si se pueden mostrar banderas LQTBMIERDA en las gradas o no, como si formaran parte del paisaje normal del fútbol. la última Eurocopa fue vomitiva, fue la primera vez que colaban propaganda sodimita degeneradora de niños en un deporte de masas. Están en todos y si no te postras no entras en el circuito de financiación, así funciona la Catedral Progre, woke o como quieras llamarla. Hasta el Madrid ya.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (31 Jul 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Klopp se hizo famoso solo porque el Borussia marco un gol ilegal al Málaga...



Como malagueño de adopción que soy, llevaba años sin acordarme de ese fuera de juego, y se me ha agravado la úlcera.

Creo recordar que le preguntaron en la rueda de prensa que qué opinaba del fuera de juego no pitado, que fue una obscenidad porque el portero estaba claramente por delante del balón, y fue incapaz de admitirlo con un mínimo de elegancia. No sigo que me está dando acidez.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Jul 2022)

30 minutos de partido y casemiro creo que no ha hecho nada bien


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Jul 2022)

he visto solo la segunda parte (la cmk la tenia muy vista ya) y la verdad es que coincido con algunas cosas dichas…

Tchouameni transmite muy buenas sensaciones,alto,fuerte y la toca bien,pero el que realmente llama la atencion es Camavinga,que esta electrico, deberia ser titularisimo este año.Y una sensacion parecida la de Rodrygo,muy vertical,muy rapido y encarando,cosa que no hacia hace un tiempo.

Como han dicho,Rudiger es seguramente el mejor central del equipo,y seguro que sale desde el banquillo por tema jerarquias…

Si Hazard se mantiene a buen nivel todo el año (que hoy lo ha estado) para mi el Madrid tiene un equipazo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Jul 2022)

Hay que sentar a mendy y pasar a Alaba al lateral. Antonio con militao de centrales.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Jul 2022)

del mundo no lo se,pero en el Madrid probablemente sea mejor que Alaba en esa posicion…


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> he visto solo la segunda parte (la cmk la tenia muy vista ya) y la verdad es que coincido con algunas cosas dichas…
> 
> Tchouameni transmite muy buenas sensaciones,alto,fuerte y la toca bien,pero el que realmente llama la atencion es Camavinga,que esta electrico, deberia ser titularisimo este año.Y una sensacion parecida la de Rodrygo,muy vertical,muy rapido y encarando,cosa que no hacia hace un tiempo.
> 
> ...



Camavinga y Rodrygo nos dieron varias eliminatorias en la última Copa de Europa.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Jul 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Camavinga y Rodrygo nos dieron varias eliminatorias en la última Copa de Europa.



Camavinga por momentos me recordaba a Edgar Davis,por la forma de moverse, aunque lo mismo ha sido solo por el efecto de las trenzas al aire…


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Jul 2022)

Sin duda. Es el lateral defensiva más solvente que he visto nunca.


----------



## vurvujo (31 Jul 2022)

No se si a los de la Juve les pasó como a nosotros hace una semana que estaban muy pesados por la pretemporada o qué.... pero la superioridad del Madrid fue insultante, parecían adultos contra niños. Es que por muchos tramos del partido no eran capaces de pasar de mitad de campo o hacer tres pases buenos seguidos.

Vini lo veo incluso mejor que la temporada pasada y Camavinga es sorprendendente como está mejorando.


----------



## vurvujo (31 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Camavinga por momentos me recordaba a Edgar Davis,por la forma de moverse, aunque lo mismo ha sido solo por el efecto de las trenzas al aire…



Lo mismo pensé, en una jugada en la banda izquierda recibió de espalda a la cámara hizo un movimiento y se giró ... era la viva imagen de Davids, solo le faltaba llevar las gafas.


----------



## feps (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## JimTonic (31 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Qué bonito es el Rose Bowl de Pasadena. Cumple 100 años en octubre.



se nota, parece un circo romano


----------



## JimTonic (31 Jul 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Camavinga y Rodrygo nos dieron varias eliminatorias en la última Copa de Europa.




recordais a guardiola, cuando ancelotii dejo a camavinga solo en el medio del campo, y puso a 5 delanteros. y el camavinga se comio a todos


"egggggggquuueeeeee han puesto a muchos delanterosssssssss, y claro assiiiii no se puedeeee"....entre lagrimas


----------



## loquehayqueoir (31 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Camavinga es sorprendendente como está mejorando.



El fichaje de Camavinga pasó un poco desapercibido porque fue el último día y venía de un equipo menor de una liga relativamente menor. Pero es un chaval que con 16 años era titular indiscutible en primera división y con 17 era internacional absoluto en la que era posiblemente la mejor selección del mundo. TODOS los equipos grandes lo tenían en la agenda.

Con esos niveles de precocidad lo más normal es que sea un megapepino de jugador en un par de temporadas o tres como mucho. Vale que hay jugadores que despuntan mucho muy jóvenes y luego nada, pero esto es otro nivel, la carrera de Camavinga con 19 años está al alcance de muy pocos elegidos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Jul 2022)

La cantidad de jugadores top que tiene Francia quita el sentido,es que casi se podian ahorrar ese pegote de mundial en invierno este año...


----------



## Tubiegah (31 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La cantidad de jugadores top que tiene Francia quita el sentido,es que casi se podian ahorrar ese pegote de mundial en invierno este año...



Jajaja, es verdad, que este año hay mundial, ni me acordaba


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Jul 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El fichaje de Camavinga pasó un poco desapercibido porque fue el último día y venía de un equipo menor de una liga relativamente menor. Pero es un chaval que con 16 años era titular indiscutible en primera división y con 17 era internacional absoluto en la que era posiblemente la mejor selección del mundo. TODOS los equipos grandes lo tenían en la agenda.
> 
> Con esos niveles de precocidad lo más normal es que sea un megapepino de jugador en un par de temporadas o tres como mucho. Vale que hay jugadores que despuntan mucho muy jóvenes y luego nada, pero esto es otro nivel, la carrera de Camavinga con 19 años está al alcance de muy pocos elegidos.



Camavinga es el mejor centrocampista joven del mundo. El problema es que retard ese de Pedri y el pandillero gitano de Gavi tienen a toda la prensa trabajando a su favor.

Si alguno de esos mierdas se hubiera sacado la chorra como Camavinga en la Copa de Europa los tendrías hasta (aún más) en la sopa.


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Jul 2022)

Están ofreciendo a Werner en préstamo con opción de compra. 

Pues ha sido un fracaso en el Chelsea, pero si no hay otra opción y es préstamo, pues tan poco es tan mala opción.


----------



## Roedr (31 Jul 2022)

Exacto.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (31 Jul 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Están ofreciendo a Werner en préstamo con opción de compra.



Werner es un buen delantero, le falta un punto de calidad para marcar los goles que se exigen a este nivel, pero tácticamente es top y tampoco es que sea un tronco de roble centenario en lo demás. Si él sabe a lo que viene, a mí me molaría ficharlo.



Scardanelli dijo:


> Camavinga es el mejor centrocampista joven del mundo.



Bueno, tampoco empecemos a chuparnos las pollas que dijo aquél, Camavinga es buenísimo pero todavía le falta pausa y cabeza para echarse a un equipo a la espalda 90 minutos, y eso se vio el año pasado cada vez que era titular y tenía que gestionar un 0-0.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Lo mismo pensé, en una jugada en la banda izquierda recibió de espalda a la cámara hizo un movimiento y se giró ... era la viva imagen de Davids, solo le faltaba llevar las gafas.


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Jul 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Werner es un buen delantero, le falta un punto de calidad para marcar los goles que se exigen a este nivel, pero tácticamente es top y tampoco es que sea un tronco de roble centenario en lo demás. Si él sabe a lo que viene, a mí me molaría ficharlo.



Perfecto si quiere ser un complemento y viene en préstamo porque puede jugar en todo el frente del ataque. Tampoco es mucho mejor que Asensio, OJO. Pero bueno, ya le hemos demasiadas oportunidades a Asensio...



loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bueno, tampoco empecemos a chuparnos las pollas que dijo aquél, Camavinga es buenísimo pero todavía le falta pausa y cabeza para echarse a un equipo a la espalda 90 minutos, y eso se vio el año pasado cada vez que era titular y tenía que gestionar un 0-0.



No veo a nadie con un techo más alto que él.


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


>



Yo le veo más techo que a Davis. Yo lo veo más como Seedorf que tenía más calidad.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 Jul 2022)

Bueno, pues me he quedado sopa y no he visto la segunda parte del partido contra la Juve, así que me lo he descargado de:









Champions Tour: Real Madrid - Juventus


Fútbol - Champions Tour: Real Madrid - Juventus.



www.rtve.es





Disponible hasta mañana.

(Me lo he descargado por si me vuelvo a dormir, que lo veo muy posible)


----------



## loquehayqueoir (31 Jul 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Perfecto si quiere ser un complemento y viene en préstamo porque puede jugar en todo el frente del ataque. Tampoco es mucho mejor que Asensio, OJO. Pero bueno, ya le hemos demasiadas oportunidades a Asensio...



Hombre, para mí son dos jugadores completamente distintos. Asensio puede tocarse los huevos todo el partido pero como le dejes medio segundo para perfilarse te la clava por la escuadra desde su casa.

Werner nunca tendrá esa calidad, pero curra como pocos y sabe leer bien el juego. A nosotros hace dos años nos dio una lección de cómo jugar al fútbol y otra de cómo fallar goles cantados en una semifinal de Champions, las dos a la vez.

Digamos que Asensio tiene más variabilidad entre el 0 y el 10, un día te tiras de los pelos y al siguiente sale a hombros. Mientras que Werner es más entre un 3 y un 7 todos los partidos, nunca va a hacer un partido horrible pero tampoco genialidades.


----------



## feps (31 Jul 2022)

El Madrid, salvo sorpresa el último día como con Camavinga, no va a fichar a nadie. Sobran fichas y Floper no va a traer descartes de otros clubes. Desgraciadamente, quien tiene muchas papeletas para salir es Odriozola, e intentarán que se vayan un par más.

Por cierto, quienes ponen a caldo a Mendy, no saben lo que dicen. Como defensor es de lo mejorcito de Europa.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Jul 2022)

Un jugador que se llama Timo no sé si es buena idea.

Además alguien que es titular en Alemania no va a venir a jugar de suplente.

Werner no es malo, para mi es un Morata de la vida, que "luce algo" porque hoy en día hay pocos delanteros centros que sean top top, pero no tiene pinta de pasar a la historia ni mucho menos.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Jul 2022)

Si Rodrygo o Hazard pueden hacer bien de 9 suplente (10-15 goles), no hay necesidad. Con un Mariano que te aportase de vez en cuando (Que realmente las otras temporadas, para lo poco que ha jugado, lo ha hecho), estaríamos cubiertos.

El tema es que tenemos un muy buen equipo, que combina veterania con juventud, que sabe defender en bloque bajo o que puede volver el partido un correcalles... obviamente siempre se puede mejorar, pero honestamente, creo que hemos alcanzado un equilibrio que a medio plazo nos debería dar muchas alegrías. Con nuestros petardazos y nuestros dramas, pero precisamente lo más difícil en el fútbol es tener estabilidad, y es algo que se ha conseguido. Deportiva, económica e institucional.

Es verdad que aquí casi siempre se ha vivido en el límite, en el cambio, en agitar las cosas, pero creo que desde la Quinta del Buitre no hemos tenido una plantilla tan "estable". Miras el Real Madrid de 2014 o 2016, y es que la mitad de los jugadores son los mismos. Honestamente, si coges a la Quinta del Buitre, al Madrid ye-ye y a este, tienes los 3 mejores de la historia. A este aun hay que ponerle un nombre, eso si.


----------



## feps (31 Jul 2022)

El Madrid de las 5 Champions es el Madrid de Modric. Bendita la hora en que fue fichado por Mourinho hace exactamente una década. Lukita es el único titular que queda de cuando entonces.


----------



## El amigo (31 Jul 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> El Madrid no ha pagado ni un euro por el estadio de momento, porque sólo lo comienza a pagar cuando esté acabado y por cierto a muy bajo interés, en explotación y generando dinero, eso se llama inversión y de hecho ya ha firmado con Legends un contrato para que esa reforma no sólo no cueste un euro, sino que genere pasta a lo grande.
> 
> La reforma del Bernabeu es un ejemplo de gestión económica para sacar pasta de un estadio los 365 días al año sin contar el fútbol, un ejemplo de visón empresarial, convertir tu patrimonio en una fuente de ingresos externos para seguir manteniendo al club en lo más alto y pelear con los clubs estado.
> 
> Luego están otros clubs segundones como el barza que se endeudan hasta el infinito y más allá por envidia de tanta champions del Madrid y que quebraran en breve por los votos a favor de sus socios mononeuronales.




Hombre, los préstamos solicitados y concedidos me parece a mí que gratis no son.


----------



## El amigo (31 Jul 2022)

Pero debo suponer que las obras se están pagando con el dinero dado del préstamo y aunque este se pague cuando finalicen las obras, HAY QUE PAGARLO, y los intereses también, no?
Me imagino que el Madrid tendrá eso en cuenta, partiendo de la base que el presupuesto inicial era de 200 millones u ahora se va por cerca de los 1.000 millones.
Así que no me cabe duda que es un dinero a tener en cuenta por el club y que tambien condiciona su política de fichajes.


----------



## vurvujo (31 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


>



Ese movimiento de pisar la pelota y driblar desde ahí se está convirtiendo en su movimiento característico. Lo hace mucho y le suele salir bien.


----------



## vurvujo (31 Jul 2022)

Como está el pobre Di María que ya no se puede ir ni de Kroos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Jul 2022)

Me sorprendio positivamente ayer Vinicius probando de falso nueve merodeando siempre al borde del area junto a Benzema. El Madrid jugo un partido muy completo en la circulacion de balon, y tambien muy seguro y compacto en defensa. Si lo de Vinicius funciona moviendose con mayor libertad en toda la zona de ataque, podria ser una interesante formula para compensar la falta de un nueve de garantias como suplente de Benzema. Y ademas, eso abriria la puerta a que Alaba jugase mas como lateral izquierdo incorporandose tambien al ataque.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (31 Jul 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Además alguien que es titular en Alemania no va a venir a jugar de suplente.



En el Chelsea no se va a comer un mojón, tampoco lo debe de ver muy claro.


----------



## vurvujo (31 Jul 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Pero debo suponer que las obras se están pagando con el dinero dado del préstamo y aunque este se pague cuando finalicen las obras, HAY QUE PAGARLO, y los intereses también, no?
> Me imagino que el Madrid tendrá eso en cuenta, partiendo de la base que el presupuesto inicial era de 200 millones u ahora se va por cerca de los 1.000 millones.
> Así que no me cabe duda que es un dinero a tener en cuenta por el club y que tambien condiciona su política de fichajes.



Correcto, hay que pagarlo.

De momento los estados financieros hacen la salvedad que no se incluye ni los activos ni pasivos del estadio. Se indica que el préstamo de 575 millones se pagará a 30 años a 29.5 millones anuales. Al parecer terminará siendo algo más caro, digamos que se pagará 35-40 milones al año.

Eso sí, cuando se incluya la remodelación entre los pasivos, el RM tendrá una deuda neta menor que el Farsa HOY sin estadio remodelado.

En ese aspecto no se ve mal, no parece imposible que el RM pueda sacar esos 40 millones extra cada año para pagar la remodelación, con lo que no se ve restringido en los otros aspectos del club (lo futbolístico).


----------



## Edu.R (31 Jul 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Pero debo suponer que las obras se están pagando con el dinero dado del préstamo y aunque este se pague cuando finalicen las obras, HAY QUE PAGARLO, y los intereses también, no?
> Me imagino que el Madrid tendrá eso en cuenta, partiendo de la base que el presupuesto inicial era de 200 millones u ahora se va por cerca de los 1.000 millones.
> Así que no me cabe duda que es un dinero a tener en cuenta por el club y que tambien condiciona su política de fichajes.



No es muy difícil de entender. Coges un crédito de 500 millones, haces el estadio entero, y cuando el estadio esté operativo, con los beneficios que produce el estadio, empiezas a pagar el crédito.

Esto es como el que teniendo ahorros se compra un piso, lo alquila, y con el alquiler paga la hipoteca. No gana, pero tampoco pierde, y una vez se acabe la hipoteca, son todo beneficios, mientras sus ahorros no se ven afectados. Incluso, dependiendo de las condiciones, puede ya ganar dinero porque el alquiler que cobra es mayor que la hipoteca que tiene que pagar.

Desde luego, entre pedir un crédito y empezar a pagarlo cuando te empiece a entrar dinero y lo que ha hecho el Barcelona de vender patrimonio para consumir todo ese dinero recibido en apenas un año, hay bastante diferencia.

El equivalente del Barcelona sería tener 4 pisos, vender 2 y con ese dinero comprarse un Ferrari, que nunca te va a dar beneficios y con el tiempo se va a devaluar. Eso si, en el momento de la compra estás muy feliz y todo el mundo te lame el culo.


----------



## bobochat (31 Jul 2022)

Los comentaristas de BarcaTV en el partido de Nueva York dicen que Busquets tiene un Mundial con el equipo de Vicente Del Bosque. ¿No son entrañables? Los de Dazn en el de la Community Shield se hacían pajitas cada vez que asomaba Pep. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (31 Jul 2022)

Un tío que solo juega en su propia área no puede ser lateral. A mí Mendy me gusta como defensor puro, para frenar a un extremo peligroso, renunciando al ataque por esa banda, pero para el 95% de partidos, Alaba te da mayor equilibrio. Mendy, si midiera 10 centrímetros más, sería un central espectacular. A mí me parece un excelente futbolista para un equipo uno o dos peldaños por debajo del Madrid, pero para la élito lo veo limitado.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (31 Jul 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Como está el pobre Di María que ya no se puede ir ni de Kroos.



A mí me dio penica. Es pretemporada y mejorará bastante...pero lo que tiene es que se le ha pasado el arroz, sencillamente. Está para volver a Argentina a retirarse.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (31 Jul 2022)

El Madrid necesita un delantero de calidad suplente, si se lesiona Benzema tenemos menos gol que el atletico (exageracion superlativa)


----------



## Xequinfumfa (31 Jul 2022)

Yo pertenezco a la Iglesia Camavinguera. Lo reconozco. 

Compararle con Davis o con Seedorf me parece insultante. La comparativa real de este bicharraco es más bien con Redondo, Francescoli o Zidane. Sí, sí, con Zidane. Tiene 19 años. Si sigue esta progresión, cuando tenga 26 no me quiero ni imaginar lo que va a hacer este tío en un campo de fútbol. Es espectacular. Tiene una técnica apabullante, grandísima visión de juego, pase corto y largo, movilidad, velocidad, descaro, arrancada y gol. Es la polla este chaval. La polla. Un pepinazo de futbolista como hacía años que no había visto. Se admiten feligreses a la Iglesia Camavinguera, hermanos. Venid y no pequéis más.


----------



## feps (31 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo pertenezco a la Iglesia Camavinguera. Lo reconozco.
> 
> Compararle con Davis o con Seedorf me parece insultante. La comparativa real de este bicharraco es más bien con Redondo, Francescoli o Zidane. Sí, sí, con Zidane. Tiene 19 años. Si sigue esta progresión, cuando tenga 26 no me quiero ni imaginar lo que va a hacer este tío en un campo de fútbol. Es espectacular. Tiene una técnica apabullante, grandísima visión de juego, pase corto y largo, movilidad, velocidad, descaro, arrancada y gol. Es la polla este chaval. La polla. Un pepinazo de futbolista como hacía años que no había visto. Se admiten feligreses a la Iglesia Camavinguera, hermanos. Venid y no pequéis más.



Lo mismo, pero como delantero, opino de Rodrygo Goes. En unos años este chaval puede hincharse a meter goles. Tiene más gol que Vinicius y parte de esta Champions es gracias a lo que le hizo al equipo del Pep. Para lo poco que ha jugado su rendimiento ha sido colosal. Futuro balón de oro.


----------



## feps (31 Jul 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Madrid necesita un delantero de calidad suplente, si se lesiona Benzema tenemos menos gol que el atletico (exageracion superlativa)



Rodrygo Goes.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (31 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> Rodrygo Goes.



Ese chaval no es delantero.


----------



## feps (31 Jul 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ese chaval no es delantero.



Jejejejeje. Pues para no serlo, según tú y el cabezón de Ancelotti, se anticipa a los defensas y remata de primeras como un auténtico crack.









El ejercicio de Rodrygo con las faltas que enloquece en TikTok: la cara de Ceballos lo dice todo


Rodrygo probó lanzamientos de falta en el entrenamiento y su extremado acierto llamó la atención en redes.




as.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Jul 2022)

Massana se lo sigue pensando....


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid, salvo sorpresa el último día como con Camavinga, no va a fichar a nadie. Sobran fichas y Floper no va a traer descartes de otros clubes. Desgraciadamente, quien tiene muchas papeletas para salir es Odriozola, e intentarán que se vayan un par más.
> 
> Por cierto, quienes ponen a caldo a Mendy, no saben lo que dicen. Como defensor es de lo mejorcito de Europa.




Y cómo atacante una puta mierda.


Un paralítico con el balón en los pies


----------



## Silluzollope (31 Jul 2022)

Ahora dilo sin llorar


----------



## _Suso_ (31 Jul 2022)

Me estoy dando cuenta de que en este hilo tengo a gente en el ignore por encima de mis posibilidades, a veces no entiendo nada


----------



## feps (31 Jul 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Me estoy dando cuenta de que en este hilo tengo a gente en el ignore por encima de mis posibilidades, a veces no entiendo nada



A mí no me tienes. Estás actuando correctamente entonces.


----------



## _Suso_ (31 Jul 2022)

feps dijo:


> A mí no me tienes. Estás actuando correctamente entonces.



No me tientes, que soy de gatillo fácil


----------



## Roedr (31 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


>



A mí me recuerda a Seedorf. Espero que el jodío Carletto lo deje ser titular.


----------



## Roedr (31 Jul 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo pertenezco a la Iglesia Camavinguera. Lo reconozco.
> 
> Compararle con Davis o con Seedorf me parece insultante. La comparativa real de este bicharraco es más bien con Redondo, Francescoli o Zidane. Sí, sí, con Zidane. Tiene 19 años. Si sigue esta progresión, cuando tenga 26 no me quiero ni imaginar lo que va a hacer este tío en un campo de fútbol. Es espectacular. Tiene una técnica apabullante, grandísima visión de juego, pase corto y largo, movilidad, velocidad, descaro, arrancada y gol. Es la polla este chaval. La polla. Un pepinazo de futbolista como hacía años que no había visto. Se admiten feligreses a la Iglesia Camavinguera, hermanos. Venid y no pequéis más.



A mí lo que más me gusta es que no la soba, la suelta a la primera. Eso último, se tiene o no se tiene, porque es rapidez mental que no se puede entrenar.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 Jul 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Me estoy dando cuenta de que en este hilo tengo a gente en el ignore por encima de mis posibilidades, a veces no entiendo nada



Resumen de lo que te has perdido: "pinches pendejos madridistas se nos robaron nuestro oro, a Di Stefano y catorce copas de Uropa con intrigas y mafias pero el brazo incorrupto, la barriga incorrupta y la gestión incorrupta de Laporta nos vengarán".


----------



## feps (31 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Resumen: "pinches pendejos madridistas se nos robaron nuestro oro y catorce copas de Uropa con intrigas y mafias pero el brazo incorrupto y la barriga incorrupta de Laporta nos vengarán".



Al Farsa se le empieza a poner cara de PSG. En tres años, Xavi se sentirá en su salsa cuando sea un mandado de los jeques, como hasta hace unos meses. Visca Catalunya lliure.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo pertenezco a la Iglesia Camavinguera. Lo reconozco.
> 
> Compararle con Davis o con Seedorf me parece insultante. La comparativa real de este bicharraco es más bien con Redondo, Francescoli o Zidane. Sí, sí, con Zidane. Tiene 19 años. Si sigue esta progresión, cuando tenga 26 no me quiero ni imaginar lo que va a hacer este tío en un campo de fútbol. Es espectacular. Tiene una técnica apabullante, grandísima visión de juego, pase corto y largo, movilidad, velocidad, descaro, arrancada y gol. Es la polla este chaval. La polla. Un pepinazo de futbolista como hacía años que no había visto. Se admiten feligreses a la Iglesia Camavinguera, hermanos. Venid y no pequéis más.



En ese panegírico te ha faltado decir que le llega la polla por las rodillas, eh.

Y cuidado con mezclar a Seedorf y a Davids por mucho que sean negratas con rastas que jugaban en el Ajax. Uno fue un jugador buenillo, al otro lo contemplan más de 500 partidos entre Milán y Madrid (cuando el Milán se plantaba en finales de Champions como si fuera aquello el Teresa Herrera) y tiene 4 Champions con 3 equipos diferentes en la vitrina del salón.


----------



## JimTonic (1 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Correcto, hay que pagarlo.
> 
> De momento los estados financieros hacen la salvedad que no se incluye ni los activos ni pasivos del estadio. Se indica que el préstamo de 575 millones se pagará a 30 años a 29.5 millones anuales. Al parecer terminará siendo algo más caro, digamos que se pagará 35-40 milones al año.
> 
> ...




El estadio por ahora cuesta 400 millones que tenían ahorrados porque no ficharon a nadie durante tres años. Era condición para poder acceder al préstamo. Supongo que para que no hicieran con el dinero lo que está haciendo el barca de gastarse lo en fichajes. 

Luego se pidió 700 millones 

Luego se pidió 125 millones para reforzar la estructura ya que tuvieron que reforzar no se que cosas porque pasaban muchos túneles por debajo

Y lueho creo que pidieron 200 millones más para hacer el agujero en condiciones ya que se tuvo que desarrollo llar una nueva tecnología para mantener el césped en el agujero


Como curiosidad parece que é echaron al jardinero que era el mejor del mundo porque quería gastarse no se si 5 o 10millones en el césped mismo


----------



## JimTonic (1 Ago 2022)

Como beneficios pasaría de ganar 150 a 400 millones


----------



## JimTonic (1 Ago 2022)

También poner que se ha estado tres años sin ingresar 150 millones. 

El estádio es una sangria qué se ha ido cerca de los 2000 millones, entre el préstamo y el lucro cesante. Es una barbaridad lo que cuesta y eso que el principal las materias primas no estaban muy caras, empezaron a subir a finales del año pasado. 

Mirad lo del barca solo van a apuntalar una parte del graderio norte y se les van una burrada de millones


----------



## Xequinfumfa (1 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> En ese panegírico te ha faltado decir que le llega la polla por las rodillas, eh.
> 
> Y cuidado con mezclar a Seedorf y a Davids por mucho que sean negratas con rastas que jugaban en el Ajax. Uno fue un jugador buenillo, al otro lo contemplan más de 500 partidos entre Milán y Madrid (cuando el Milán se plantaba en finales de Champions como si fuera aquello el Teresa Herrera) y tiene 4 Champions con 3 equipos diferentes en la vitrina del salón.



Y además, es verdad, tiene pinta de calzar un pollón de los de lanza en astillero, adarga antigua, rocín flaco y galgo corredor. Pero eso a los miembros de la iglesia camavinguera ni nos va ni nos viene, no homo y tal, aunque también aceptamos locas que se quieran arrimar al olor de rica miel. No lo compartimos, pero lo comprendemos perfectamente.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Y además, es verdad, tiene pinta de calzar un pollón de los de lanza en astillero, adarga antigua, rocín flaco y galgo corredor.



De toda la vida los trípodes han dado estabilidad al medio campo. Recuerden a Makelele.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí me recuerda a Seedorf. Espero que el jodío Carletto lo deje ser titular.




Sabes que no será asi


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ago 2022)

Mucho o poco, lo que quieran Godman Sachs que son los dueños del club, lo que si he oido que si pasan a SAD solo podrían tener las secciones de fútbol y baloncesto. EStá gente es como pepito relámpago y la visillera, es gastar todo lo que tengan y más, sin pensar en nada.


----------



## fred (1 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> De toda la vida los trípodes han dado estabilidad al medio campo. Recuerden a Makelele.



Y a Del Bosque.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ago 2022)

Lo vuelvo a decir, lo de su estilo es mentira, es decir, jugaron a lo que dicen que juegan siempre cuando tuvieron determinados jugadores de gran nivel, rozando lo extraordinario, pero el resto es todo mentira. Partidos y partidos muermo, que no hacían una mierda y terminaban centrando y centrando, este mismo año, cuando pasó la euforia del 0-4 y el plus de fuerza que tuvieron con los fichajes respecto al resto, se quedaron en colgar balones y poco más, hasta algunos reconocieron que hicieron partidos infumables. Lo del estilo es un montaje para ocultar sus pifias y como ya no hacen una mierda en Europa, con ese rollo le dan más importancia a lo que ganaron. Ves al Marcos López en los videos y que no cuenten milongas, si están fichando jugadores que no van con ese estilo que venden, si están con extremos y rematador puro, jugadores directos y sin asociaciones. Es un rollo montado para decir que son mejores que los demás porque son ellos, los catalanes están por encima del resto del mundo solo por eso, por ser catalanes.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Ancelotti empezará con Casemiro de titular, pero ya te digo yo que ni de coña acaba la temporada así. Bueno...es que no llega ni a octubre de titular. Camavinga y Tchouameni se entienden fenomenal y se buscan constantemente en el campo. Es que es una diferencia abismal entre estos dos y Casemiro. Ancelotti es conservador y prefiere respetar jerarquías...pero no es gilipollas y se da cuenta de lo que hay.



SEñores, que parece que nos olvidamos de un tema, el mundial, que este año la temporada va a ser muy diferente. A ver como llegan los jugadores después del mundial. Si quieren aguantar tendrán que jugar los jóvenes si o si, no hay otra. El que puede salir beneficiado es Kroos, que no juega mundial.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Irene Montero aprueba este post...



Y los dorsales no se ven una mierda.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


>



Nooooooooooooooooo, no diga eso, que los periolistos ciudadanos españoles ya h an dicho que es negro y por lo tanto no tiene técnica. HAbréis visto la jugada que pisa el balón y luego sale lanzado, juega al primer toque que es de escándalo, en 2-3 años puede tener una evolución brutal el chaval, cada vez se atreve más a pase largo, en corto, rápidez, etc, y si Modrid le enseña colocación, etc, menudo fichaje, pero para los ciudadanos periiolistos españoles siempre será un negro que corre mucho.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ago 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Hombre, los préstamos solicitados y concedidos me parece a mí que gratis no son.



NO, pero son de bajo interés y como ya dicho el forero, no se pagan hasta que terminen las obras, que no van a ser hasta finales del verano que viene, ya que el estadio estará quizás para abril-mayo 2023, pero el césped retráctil lo ponen en el verano, por temas de tiempo lógicamente. Encima el acuerdo con legends, (sixth street) es de un comisionista, lo mejor para estos casos, cuanto más clientes trae ,el comisionista gana más dinero pero el Madrid también, nada que ver con vender derechos de televisión a 25 años.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Correcto, hay que pagarlo.
> 
> De momento los estados financieros hacen la salvedad que no se incluye ni los activos ni pasivos del estadio. Se indica que el préstamo de 575 millones se pagará a 30 años a 29.5 millones anuales. Al parecer terminará siendo algo más caro, digamos que se pagará 35-40 milones al año.
> 
> ...



Según van las cuentas, el montante final se puede ir cerca de los 1000 millones, a pagar en 30 años como sabéis. Eso sale 35 al año más o menos, ya cuentan con eso, pero piensan que con la explotación del estadio les dará para pagar préstamo y como mínimo sacar 40-50 millones al año. Legends dice que más, pero ya se verá.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ago 2022)

Ya, pero a Salah en la final de champiñones lo controló bastante bien, de todas formas en ataque puede hacer algo más, tiene para más pero me da que prefieren que cubra, además es la banda de Vini, con lo cual es mejor guardar. Lo que tiene que dejar de hacer son las melonadas que se tira de vez en cuando en forma de pase que parecen que son directas para el rival.
En el tema del lateral piense en la final, en el otro lado el mejor lateral derecho del mundo en ataque ¿ Y que le pasó? le buscaban todo el rato la espalda y al final lo consiguieron, final perdida. Cierto que en el caso de Salah, la mejor que tuve por su lado se la paró Courtois. Ya sabemos que sería la caña que en ataque fuese la mitad de Marcelo, pero no todo es posible.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí lo que más me gusta es que no la soba, la suelta a la primera. Eso último, se tiene o no se tiene, porque es rapidez mental que no se puede entrenar.



ESo lo hizo el primer partido, yo al principio pensaba que también lo hacía para no complicarse, que Carletto le dijo que no se complicase y que jugara rápido, pero se ve que es que lo tiene ya metido en su repertorio, sabe donde están los compañeros y le da velocidad al juego. Comparto la opinión de que la pinta del tipo es muy buena para triunfar en el Madrid, encima no se acompleja y este año ha vivido una experiencia que muchos jugadores nunca tendrán, lo cual le puede venir muy bien.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> También poner que se ha estado tres años sin ingresar 150 millones.
> 
> El estádio es una sangria qué se ha ido cerca de los 2000 millones, entre el préstamo y el lucro cesante. Es una barbaridad lo que cuesta y eso que el principal las materias primas no estaban muy caras, empezaron a subir a finales del año pasado.
> 
> Mirad lo del barca solo van a apuntalar una parte del graderio norte y se les van una burrada de millones



Es que lo del precio del hierro y el acero es brutal. El año pasado monté una vaya en una tierra, los tubos subían por semanas. Cuando pregunté me dicen 8 euros tubos, cuando los compré al mes ya estaban a 12, y ojo, con escasez y subiendo. Al Cagalona le va a costar un huevo y si van a Montjuit perderán pasta por asientos, lo único bueno de la plandemia fue aprovechar para las obras.


----------



## feps (1 Ago 2022)

Ya piden 50 kilos por Sesko, y subiendo. Que se lo coman con patatas. El Madrid tendrá que tirar con lo que tiene para la delantera: Benzema, Rodrygo y Latasa. Para fichar a un parche como RdT, me apaño con lo que tengo. El Madrid no va a pagar ninguna burrada por un delantero del montón, afortunadamente. Parece que Floper ha aprendido la lección.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ya piden 50 kilos por Sesko, y subiendo. Que se lo coman con patatas. El Madrid tendrá que tirar con lo que tiene para la delantera: Benzema, Rodrygo y Latasa. Para fichar a un parche como RdT, me apaño con lo que tengo. El Madrid no va a pagar ninguna burrada por un delantero del montón, afortunadamente. Parece que Floper ha aprendido la lección.



Ahora por cualquier jugador del montón piden barbaridades


----------



## feps (1 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ahora por cualquier jugador del montón piden barbaridades



"Contra el vicio de pedir está la virtud de no dar."


----------



## arriondas (1 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ya piden 50 kilos por Sesko, y subiendo. Que se lo coman con patatas. El Madrid tendrá que tirar con lo que tiene para la delantera: Benzema, Rodrygo y Latasa. Para fichar a un parche como RdT, me apaño con lo que tengo. El Madrid no va a pagar ninguna burrada por un delantero del montón, afortunadamente. Parece que Floper ha aprendido la lección.



Es lo habitual. Si un grande llama a la puerta de otro equipo para fichar a uno de sus jugadores, inmediatamente le van a pedir más que a otros clubes. Sesko será bueno, pero no vale eso (según Transfermarkt, 10 kilos y ya)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> "Contra el vicio de pedir está la virtud de no dar."



pero luego estan los moros y judios rusos de la premier pagando burradas...mira el sevilla..el diego carlos prefiere irse a un equipo que no jugara en europa que el sevilla con su bonus de champions...


----------



## feps (1 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pero luego estan los moros y judios rusos de la premier pagando burradas...mira el sevilla..el diego carlos prefiere irse a un equipo que no jugara en europa que el sevilla con su bonus de champions...



Florentino ha aprendido mucho. No va a entrar en subastas ridículas con los clubes estado.


----------



## Silluzollope (1 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> SEñores, que parece que nos olvidamos de un tema, el mundial, que este año la temporada va a ser muy diferente. A ver como llegan los jugadores después del mundial. Si quieren aguantar tendrán que jugar los jóvenes si o si, no hay otra. El que puede salir beneficiado es Kroos, que no juega mundial.



En diciembre y enero el equipo lo tienen que sujetar los que no vayan al mundial o no jueguen mucho (Kroos, Ceballos, Nacho, Rodrygo, Alaba) y los negros jóvenes (Tchuameni, Camavinga). El resto a hacer pretemporada tras volver


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Ago 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> En diciembre y enero el equipo lo tienen que sujetar los que no vayan al mundial o no jueguen mucho (Kroos, Ceballos, Nacho, Rodrygo, Alaba) y los negros jóvenes (Tchuameni, Camavinga). El resto a hacer pretemporada tras volver



Yo creo que el Mundial afecta dos cosas: la primera y más importante es que los más veteranos/con galones tipo Modric, Casemiro, Carvajal y Benzema (pongamos una vela a la virgen) van a pedirle al abuelo que los dosifique, pero *antes* del Mundial. Nada de roturas fibrilares en noviembre por haber jugado 15 partidos seguidos.

La segunda es que no creo que vuelvan más cansados, va a ser un poco como los stages que hacen los clubes alemanes para no jugar en lo peor del invierno. Vas, entrenas un par de semanas, juegas 3 o 4 partidos, y pa casa. No se van a ir de vacaciones después (o no deberían, en todo caso, debería volver 2-3 días de su último partido, que no es para necesitar una pretemporada, y van a entrenar a diario aunque no jueguen). Sí que puede que nos corte el rollo si en octubre estamos muy bien, pero igual es como el COVID, que pausó la temporada cuando se iba por el retrete y rascamos una liga por la cara.


----------



## xilebo (1 Ago 2022)

*El Madrid hace caja con Mayoral*

El traspaso se ha cerrado en 10 millones; será azulón hasta 2027. Quería quedarse en el Madrid, pero no convenció a Ancelotti. Cero minutos en la gira.


----------



## feps (1 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Madrid hace caja con Mayoral*
> 
> El traspaso se ha cerrado en 10 millones; será azulón hasta 2027. Quería quedarse en el Madrid, pero no convenció a Ancelotti. Cero minutos en la gira.



Pues RdT se lleva poco con Mayoral. Que se vayan a robar a Sierra Morena. Ningún delantero español vale ni 30 kilos, salvo Ferrán Torres, claro.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (1 Ago 2022)

Mayoral vendido y la garrapata catalana haciendose multicuentas para reirse de los aficionados porque gana más dinero que ellos. Vaya semana llevamos.


----------



## feps (1 Ago 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Mayoral vendido y la garrapata catalana haciendose multicuentas para reirse de los aficionados porque gana más dinero que ellos. Vaya semana llevamos.



El club no quiere otro caso Mariano. Por eso ni RdT ni leches, que además somos los vigentes campeones de Europa. Tenemos como atacantes a Benzema, Rodrygo, Vinicius y Latasa, así como el mejor centro del campo del mundo. A robar, al Farsa.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (1 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> El club no quiere otro caso Mariano. Por eso ni RdT ni leches, que además somos los vigentes campeones de Europa. Tenemos como atacantes a Benzema, Rodrygo, Vinicius y Latasa, así como el mejor centro del campo del mundo. A robar, al Farsa.



No, si a mí me preocupa el antiguo caso Mariano.


----------



## xilebo (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## Scardanelli (1 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo pertenezco a la Iglesia Camavinguera. Lo reconozco.
> 
> Compararle con Davis o con Seedorf me parece insultante. La comparativa real de este bicharraco es más bien con Redondo, Francescoli o Zidane. Sí, sí, con Zidane. Tiene 19 años. Si sigue esta progresión, cuando tenga 26 no me quiero ni imaginar lo que va a hacer este tío en un campo de fútbol. Es espectacular. Tiene una técnica apabullante, grandísima visión de juego, pase corto y largo, movilidad, velocidad, descaro, arrancada y gol. Es la polla este chaval. La polla. Un pepinazo de futbolista como hacía años que no había visto. Se admiten feligreses a la Iglesia Camavinguera, hermanos. Venid y no pequéis más.



La comparativa hace un poco de menos a Seedorf, que ganó 4 Copas de Europa con 3 equipos y era un jugador espectacular a todos los niveles...


----------



## Scardanelli (1 Ago 2022)

Miguel Gutierrez al Girona... vaya chiste lo de las jerarquías del Padretto...


----------



## Scardanelli (1 Ago 2022)

Seedorf se sacó la chorra en el Milán...


----------



## xilebo (1 Ago 2022)

*Hazard es el fichaje*


----------



## Edu.R (1 Ago 2022)

En la 1° parte de la temporada no vas a ganar nada, basta con pasar el grupo de Champions y mantener intactas las opciones de Liga. Con no perder el título es suficiente.

Es como la 1° semana del Tour de Francia, que solo sirve para descartar rivales. Por lo tanto hay que ser listos y plantear la temporada sabiendo que hasta enero basta con no perder títulos.


----------



## feps (1 Ago 2022)

Jesús Vallejo se queda. Desde luego, buenos centrales no nos van a faltar.

Dani Ceballos también se queda porque gusta a Ancelotti y no lo van a regalar. 

Odriozola se marcha. Le están buscando equipo en Italia.

En cuanto a Mariano, lo dejan por imposible. Al menos sirve para que el club no vuelva a tirar el dinero fichando a un delantero de cuarta.

Si el Madrid ficha a alguien, será en enero. Este mes de agosto sólo salidas.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Ago 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


>



A cámara lenta se ve que el gol de Rodrygo de cabeza contra el City antes lo peina Asensio con Rodrygo ya en el aire a menos de 2 metros de Asensio y sin tiempo para rectificar. Si no llega a tocarla Asensio para levantarla un poco, Rodrygo remata con el hombro o con la tocha y eso no entra ni de coña. 

Ojo, que no lo doy ningún mérito a Asensio, pero en ese gol hubo una potra considerable, creo que nunca me había dado cuenta.


----------



## Scardanelli (1 Ago 2022)

Ganó dos Copas de Europa con el Milán... ese Milán sí era muy como nosotros.


----------



## Scardanelli (1 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Jesús Vallejo se queda. Desde luego, buenos centrales no nos van a faltar.
> 
> Dani Ceballos también se queda porque gusta a Ancelotti y no lo van a regalar.
> 
> ...



Yo a Ceballos lo veo muy aprovechable. Un perfil que necesitamos con la salida de Kroos y Modric en un futuro cercano. Lo renovaría.

El Madrid va sobradísimo de centrales este año. Dan ganas de jugar con un 3-5-2 ante la falta de delanteros y la bestialidad que hay en medio y defensa.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Ganó dos Copas de Europa con el Milán... ese Milán sí era muy como nosotros.



Entre otras cosas gano porque no tenia jugadores abribonados, como el lo fue en el Madrid tras ganar la septima , un bribon que dejo de presionar y de correr para ir de artista, si el balon no le iba cerquita nanai y bajar para defender o meter la pierna para recuperar mejor otro...


----------



## cebollo (1 Ago 2022)

Seedorf entre 1997 y 2010 (entre sus 21 y sus 34 años) ganó 1 liga. No era malo pero el trabajo diario nunca fue lo suyo.

Salvo lesiones, cocaina, putas o secuestros de Al Quaeda Camavinga va a ser mejor.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Ago 2022)

Partido de Copa del Eintracht: en 6 minutos han marcado un gol, han hecho un penalti que se ha parado el portero del Eintracht y en el rechace el Magdeburgo lo ha tirado al larguero.

Cuidado pues dentro de 10 dias, que la racha sigue.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (1 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Partido de Copa del Eintracht: en 6 minutos han marcado un gol, han hecho un penalti que se ha parado el portero del Eintracht y en el rechace el Magdeburgo lo ha tirado al larguero.
> 
> Cuidado pues dentro de 10 dias, que la racha sigue.



Después de todo lo que nos reimos de los de enfrente cuando los eliminó una empresa de salchichas, está claro que perdemos la Supercopa. 

Cuidado pues.


----------



## vurvujo (1 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> *Jesús Vallejo se queda*. Desde luego, buenos centrales no nos van a faltar.
> 
> Dani Ceballos también se queda porque gusta a Ancelotti y no lo van a regalar.
> 
> ...



Yo me pregunto si Vallejo es realmente tan malo como casi todos pensamos.


El rato que jugó contra el City fue perfecto. En dos partidos que le vi en esta pretemporada también lo vi muy bien.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (1 Ago 2022)

No quiero decir nada por si se gafa, pero la cuarta palanca de Laporta es que yo le de 50 euros porque jueguen el 10% de los partidos con un parche con forma de ñordo en el brazo. Las negociaciones están muy avanzadas.


----------



## feps (1 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Yo me pregunto si Vallejo es realmente tan malo como casi todos pensamos.
> 
> 
> El rato que jugó contra el City fue perfecto. En dos partidos que le vi en esta pretemporada también lo vi muy bien.



Vallejo le gusta a Ancelotti y por eso le permite que se quede, aunque sea como suplente. Vallejo y Ceballos se vacían en los entrenamientos, no son jugadores acomodados y además españolizan la plantilla.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Massana se lo sigue pensando....



Estoy en Madric, en el centro ... hace un calor de tres pares de cojones ...

Debe ser porque es agosto y todos los gatos deben estar en la costa, pero vamos, parece que estoy en América Latina ... sólo he visto un nigga y era cubano, creo, además mendigo, y no paraba de hablar diciendo chorradas, parecía @ATARAXIO en moreno.

Ya os contaré cuando vea el Cuernabeu, a ver qué tal lo están dejando, si no muero antes por el puto calor.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Ago 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Después de todo lo que nos reimos de los de enfrente cuando los eliminó una empresa de salchichas, está claro que perdemos la Supercopa.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



Al final 0-4. El Magdeburgo acaba de subir a 2º división.

El viernes juegan con el Bayern el inaugural de la Bundesliga, ese partido nos servirá de más referencia.


----------



## _Suso_ (1 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Estoy en Madric, en el centro ... hace un calor de tres pares de cojones ...
> 
> Debe ser porque es agosto y todos los gatos deben estar en la costa, pero vamos, parece que estoy en América Latina ... sólo he visto un nigga y era cubano, creo, además mendigo, y no paraba de hablar diciendo chorradas, parecía @ATARAXIO en moreno.
> 
> Ya os contaré cuando vea el Cuernabeu, a ver qué tal lo están dejando, si no muero antes por el puto calor.



Yo voy el último finde agosto, para el calor de Madrid en estas fechas cañas mandan


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Yo me pregunto si Vallejo es realmente tan malo como casi todos pensamos.
> 
> El rato que jugó contra el City fue perfecto. En dos partidos que le vi en esta pretemporada también lo vi muy bien.



Yo siempre he pensado que ahí hay central, pero ha tenido cesiones en equipos en los que lo tenía muy fácil para haber destacado (Granada y Wolves), y ha sido la mediocridad más absoluta. Me parece un poco como Eric García, que va de sobrado sin tener la calidad o el físico para ir de sobrado, y cuando la caga se nota mucho.

Lo del City está muy bien, pero salió con el City volcado colgando balones y así es relativamente fácil defender, no tienes que pensar mucho. Sobre todo porque no tenían un delantero centro físico.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (1 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La comparativa hace un poco de menos a Seedorf, que ganó 4 Copas de Europa con 3 equipos y era un jugador espectacular a todos los niveles...



Bueno, bueno...tu dale tiempo...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Yo voy el último finde agosto, para el calor de Madrid en estas fechas cañas mandan



3 cañas 10€ ,,,,, jijijiji

Varios sitios que tenía apuntados están chapados.


----------



## _Suso_ (1 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> 3 cañas 10€ ,,,,, jijijiji
> 
> Varios sitios que tenía apuntados están chapados.



Pero saben mucho más que otras cañas y lo sabes, con este calor eso baja como el agua


----------



## Mecanosfera (2 Ago 2022)

La tercera palanca huele a estiércol y humo que tira para atrás... Una empresa marymoderna y sin nombre en el mercado llamada "socios.com" (nombre más paco imposible) comprando derechos de NFT, blockchain, fan tokens... QUÉ??? Entrando en su web tiene toda la pinta de chorrada del tipo "_tu youtuber favorito te felicita por tu cumpleanyos_". Típica empresa absurda que nace cuando un hábil powerpointero convence a inversores viejunos de que "_el fututo del interné pasa por que los fans paguen por sentirse parte del equipo_". A ver a cuántos niñosratas incautos consiguen estafar. Tiene una pinta cutre cutre concebida por boomers que se creen que los chavales de ahora son gilipollas. A cualquiera medianamente puesto en temas de internet, eso de socios.com le huele a cuñatada premium, pero si alguien me puede explicar su modelo de negocio se lo agradecería.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Mecanosfera (2 Ago 2022)

Por lo que veo tienen ya en nómina a casi todos los grandes de Europa, del PSG al City pasando por el Atleti, pero por suerte no veo al Real Madrid. A lo mejor me equivoco y estas cosas son el futuro del fútbol: comprar "fan tokens" para tener poder de decisión en el club.... Hasta ahora para eso estaba la junta de accionistas.... Tal vez el Barsa ya está dando por hecho que van al modelo de S.A. como los demás clubs de la aplicación.


----------



## JimTonic (2 Ago 2022)

Est


xilebo dijo:


>



Esto significa que están acojonados que jueguen chochameni y camavavibga


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Ago 2022)

¿Goleadas dice? será enESpaña porque en Europa van de record, recuerda el 8-2 ( yo pensaba en 4-5 a uno) cosa normal ya que los alemanes corríany ellos estaban acostumbrados a jugar andando o al trote. Lo vuelvo a decir, es puro humo, muchas veces tocan porque no pueden hacer otra cosa, porque delante no tenían nada. En la liga, que sigan como en los viejos tiempos, salvando temporadas ganándole al Madrid y no oliendo ningún título.


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pues RdT se lleva poco con Mayoral. Que se vayan a robar a Sierra Morena. Ningún delantero español vale ni 30 kilos, salvo Ferrán Torres, claro.



TE lo subo a 50, por Ferrán, claro.


----------



## artemis (2 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Por lo que veo tienen ya en nómina a casi todos los grandes de Europa, del PSG al City pasando por el Atleti, pero por suerte no veo al Real Madrid. A lo mejor me equivoco y estas cosas son el futuro del fútbol: comprar "fan tokens" para tener poder de decisión en el club.... Hasta ahora para eso estaba la junta de accionistas.... Tal vez el Barsa ya está dando por hecho que van al modelo de S.A. como los demás clubs de la aplicación.



Se nota que no tienes ni puta idea, anda, preocúpate más en no pillar la viruela del mono que de los tokens....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ago 2022)

La decisión de massana


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Ago 2022)

Pues que sigan así y sin oler un título. También estaban varios partidos que los perdían todos.


----------



## xilebo (2 Ago 2022)

*Zidane marca la senda*

El francés logró el doblete en la 2016-17 gracias al brillo de su Unidad B, con Morata, James o Isco como ilustres secundarios. El reto de Ancelotti es engranar algo similar este curso.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Ago 2022)

Sospecha en el entorno del Espanyol: RDT podría estar esperando al Real Madrid | El Catalán


Tiene pinta que el asunto Raúl de Tomás será un auténtico 'dolor de muelas' para los aficionados del Espanyol este verano. Tal y como hemos ido contando, el




www.elcatalan.es


----------



## feps (2 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Sospecha en el entorno del Espanyol: RDT podría estar esperando al Real Madrid | El Catalán
> 
> 
> Tiene pinta que el asunto Raúl de Tomás será un auténtico 'dolor de muelas' para los aficionados del Espanyol este verano. Tal y como hemos ido contando, el
> ...



Va a esperar más que Penélope.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Va a esperar más que Penélope.



Yo no lo veo nada claro, pero en verano estas noticias ya se sabe que surgen...

Por cierto ¿alguien sabe algo de Isco?


----------



## feps (2 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo no lo veo nada claro, pero en verano estas noticias ya se sabe que surgen...
> 
> Por cierto ¿alguien sabe algo de Isco?



Isco creo que sigue con Sara Sálamo.


----------



## feps (2 Ago 2022)

Completamente de acuerdo con este artículo. Tiene toda la pinta de que lo que cuenta es lo que va a suceder con la delantera del Madrid este año.









Juanmi Latasa tiene sitio


Juanmi Latasa seguirá esta temporada en el Real Madrid asumiendo el rol de comodín para la delantera madridista.




okdiario.com


----------



## The Replicant (2 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Sospecha en el entorno del Espanyol: RDT podría estar esperando al Real Madrid | El Catalán
> 
> 
> Tiene pinta que el asunto Raúl de Tomás será un auténtico 'dolor de muelas' para los aficionados del Espanyol este verano. Tal y como hemos ido contando, el
> ...



Para mi seria un fichaje cojonudo


----------



## feps (2 Ago 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Para mi seria un fichaje cojonudo



El Madrid no pagaría ni 25 kilos por este jugador, porque sencillamente no los vale. No hace falta ser adivino para apostar que el Español pedirá unos 40. Que se lo coman con patatas.


----------



## The Replicant (2 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid no pagaría ni 25 kilos por este jugador, porque sencillamente no los vale. No hace falta ser adivino para apostar que el Español pedirá unos 40. Que se lo coman con patatas.



25 y les regalamos a Mariano e Ijco

taluecs


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Ago 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Para mi seria un fichaje cojonudo



A mí me gusta también, tiene un algo...

Creo que dijo en algún momento que tardó demasiado en tomarse el fútbol en serio, desde luego el año pasado fue de lo mejorcito de la liga y no sólo porque marcaba goles.


----------



## feps (2 Ago 2022)

Aquí el 9.









Rodrygo lanza un aviso tras su temporadón en el Real Madrid: "Voy a ser mejor esta temporada"


Rodrygo Goes es una de las grandes joyas del Real Madrid. El curso pasado dio un paso al frente de la mano de Carlo Ancelotti, técnico que le mostró confianza desde el primer momento. Le ha puesto por delante de Marco Asensio y sus actuaciones en Champions invitan al optimismo: "Será una estrella".




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ago 2022)

Sigo pensando que necesitaríamos apuntalar la del atleta, y considero que massana está claramente por delante de RDT


----------



## Mecanosfera (2 Ago 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Se nota que no tienes ni puta idea, anda, preocúpate más en no pillar la viruela del mono que de los tokens....



Retrasadito al ignore


----------



## artemis (2 Ago 2022)

Jajajajajaja el de la viruela del homo me ignora y se cree que me va a preocupar jajajajajajaja


----------



## Edu.R (2 Ago 2022)

El Real Madrid va a empezar y si ve que la cosa va regulera, fichará en enero. Y si va bien, hará como en la 21/22 y hasta donde llegue.

No va a venir nadie más antes de empezar la temporada.

Hasta el miércoles os podéis aburrir, luego ya hay partidos y esas cosas. Podéis jugar la Quiniela a ver si os lleváis el bote, poned siempre a perder al Barcelona que eso da dinero.


----------



## vurvujo (2 Ago 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Para mi seria un fichaje cojonudo



A 20 millones sí, a 40 o más como dicen no.


----------



## seven up (2 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Real Madrid va a empezar y si ve que la cosa va regulera, fichará en enero. Y si va bien, hará como en la 21/22 y hasta donde llegue.
> 
> No va a venir nadie más antes de empezar la temporada.
> 
> Hasta el miércoles os podéis aburrir, luego ya hay partidos y esas cosas. Podéis jugar la Quiniela a ver si os lleváis el bote, poned siempre a perder al Barcelona que eso da dinero.



El Real Madrid empezará así y seguirá con lo mismo el resto de la temporada como lleva pasando los últimos 15 años. Los que fichan son para el Castilla, así ha sido el fichaje de Reiner, Brahim, Odegaard, Lucas Silva o Casemiro. En caso de lesión gorda, un sustituto, como pasó con el caso de Diego López (lesión de Casillas) y del cedido Adebayor (por la lesión de Higuain). El Real Madrid tiene la plantilla cerrada desde hace tiempo, lo único que esperan son salidas, no entradas. Todo lo demás son las trolas estivales de los medios para rellenar huecos durante el verano.


----------



## feps (2 Ago 2022)

En cuanto a Isco, se está viendo venir que si algún club estuviera interesado por él, se esperará astutamente al último día de mercado y le ofrecerá un 40% menos de ficha que en el Madrid, donde cobraba más de 6 kilos netos. Si se queda sin equipo tendrá que bajarse del burro. En el fondo Isco es un exjugador por su falta de profesionalidad, lo contrario que Modric.


----------



## seven up (2 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> En cuanto a Isco, se está viendo venir que si algún club estuviera interesado por él, se esperará astutamente al último día de mercado y le ofrecerá un 40% menos de ficha que en el Madrid, donde cobraba más de 6 kilos netos. Si se queda sin equipo tendrá que bajarse del burro. En el fondo Isco es un exjugador por su falta de profesionalidad, lo contrario que Modric.



Isco, al igual que Marcelo no van a cobrar ni de coña lo que cobraban en el Real Madrid. Son salarios pre pandemia y el futbol tardará en volver a pagar esas fortunas por buenos jugadores, si alguien les ofrece 1/5 de lo que ganaban que se den con un canto en los dientes. En los retiros dorados no creo que paguen tanto como dicen por viejas glorias, como mucho les permitirán estirar la carrera unos años pero con un salario mucho más bajo. El más listo fue Bale que encontró acomodo rápidamente en los USA para esta temporada y opción para la siguiente, mientras la prensa lo denigraba con el Rayo y el Getafe.


----------



## keko (2 Ago 2022)

Esta gente vive en otro mundo, estan vendiendo los ingresos futuros para tapar agujeros. Que palancas ni que ostias. Aqui se tira de marketing para no decir la verdad y los socios que son gilipollas aplaudiendo con las orejas. Palomitas y a ver el show, que como vuelvan a hacer el ridiculo despues de pulirse los 300 kilos, va a ser gracioso ver cómo lo venden.....


----------



## JimTonic (2 Ago 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Isco, al igual que Marcelo no van a cobrar ni de coña lo que cobraban en el Real Madrid. Son salarios pre pandemia y el futbol tardará en volver a pagar esas fortunas por buenos jugadores, si alguien les ofrece 1/5 de lo que ganaban que se den con un canto en los dientes. En los retiros dorados no creo que paguen tanto como dicen por viejas glorias, como mucho les permitirán estirar la carrera unos años pero con un salario mucho más bajo. El más listo fue Bale que encontró acomodo rápidamente en los USA para esta temporada y opción para la siguiente, mientras la prensa lo denigraba con el Rayo y el Getafe.



isco se ha esperado al ultimo dia porque pensaba que podia cobrar bonus de fichaje, por eso no se fue hace dos temporadas. ahora se ha visto que nadie le quiere


----------



## feps (2 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> isco se ha esperado al ultimo dia porque pensaba que podia cobrar bonus de fichaje, por eso no se fue hace dos temporadas. ahora se ha visto que nadie le quiere



Isco, Marcelo y muchos otros, se abandonan antes de los 30, que es precisamente cuando más tiene que cuidarse un futbolista y más fibroso ha de estar. En el caso de Isco no creo que le ofrezcan más de dos temporadas, y por supuesto por varios kilos anuales menos que en el Madrid.

Creen que por haber estado en Chamartín engordando y tocándose los huevos durante años, después se los van a rifar. No dan para más.


----------



## ravenare (2 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, Mainz es una ciudad genial y el club ahora mismo mola: es el que más canteranos tiene de la Bundesliga (El otro día vi a Burkardt que le mencionaban como a Sesko en la prensa española. Nos le quitarán el año que viene seguro) y llevamos muchos años en Primera.
> 
> Pero cuando empezó Klopp era un club que nunca había estado en Primera y si ves fotos, era Paco.
> 
> ...



Te avergüenzas de tu cara?


----------



## JimTonic (2 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Isco, Marcelo y muchos otros, se abandonan antes de los 30, que es precisamente cuando más tiene que cuidarse un futbolista y más fibroso ha de estar. En el caso de Isco no creo que le ofrezcan más de dos temporadas, y por supuesto por varios kilos anuales menos que en el Madrid.
> 
> Creen que por haber estado en Chamartín engordando y tocándose los huevos durante años, después se los van a rifar. No dan para más.



y luego tienen otro problema, la mujer, no pueden cogerse un equipo de la liga turca o china, o en francia, porque la mujer quiere posturear, y quieren ser como la mujer de messi, que tienen una mansion de 50 millones en medio de paris


pasar de un fiat a un mercedez es facil, al reves muy dificil


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ago 2022)

Cucurella 50 kilos..


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Cucurella 50 kilos..



Pues a mí me encanta ese jugador. 24 años acaba de cumplir además. No entiendo qué coño hizo el Barça vendiéndolo y recomprándolo a Eibares y Getafes de la vida cuando hace ya varias temporadas que está al nivel de Jordi Alba, que además no tiene suplente (Alba ha sido muy, muy bueno, pero ya tiene una edad).

En el Chelsea no sé si le va a dar, pero por lo que pagó el Brighton (18 kilos, creo) yo lo hubiese fichado con los ojos cerrados, en el peor de los casos siempre se podía vender más caro. Por 50 kilos es verdad que ya empieza a dar vértigo.


----------



## JessRex (3 Ago 2022)

*EL REAL MADRID SE HA CONVERTIDO EN UNA EMPRESA DE HACER MILLONARIOS A MENAS Y NEGROS DE MIERDA DE 17 AÑOS QUE NO VALEN NI PARA TOMAR POR CULO COMO VINICIUS. UN EQUIPO QUE DE BLANCO SOLO TIENE LA CAMISETAS YA .FIN.*


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Ago 2022)

@JessRex _IGNORE.FIN._


----------



## feps (3 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Cucurella 50 kilos..



Florentino quiere la Superliga por cosas así. Los clubes estado están reventando el mercado. Bayern, Juve, Madrid, Farsa, etc., deberían plantarse o en pocos años no habrá quien compita con los clubes de multimillonarios.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Florentino quiere la Superliga por cosas así. Los clubes estado están reventando el mercado. Bayern, Juve, Madrid, Farsa, etc., deberían plantarse o en pocos años no habrá quien compita con los clubes de multimillonarios.



o simplemente esperar a que la inflacion y la pobreza haga el resto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ago 2022)

Parece que massana está cerca de comunicar su decisión, si renueva o ficha por el real Madrid.


----------



## filets (3 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Florentino quiere la Superliga por cosas así. Los clubes estado están reventando el mercado. Bayern, Juve, Madrid, Farsa, etc., deberían plantarse o en pocos años no habrá quien compita con los clubes de multimillonarios.



No se puede competir con los clubes estado: City, PSG y FC Barcelona
Solo hay dos opciones:
1. Aceptar que te follen
2. Revelarte y montar tu propia liga

Los unicos que se han revelado son Flo y Agnelli


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> No se puede competir con los clubes estado: City, PSG y FC Barcelona
> Solo hay dos opciones:
> 1. Aceptar que te follen
> 2. Revelarte y montar tu propia liga
> ...




Si el Madrid ficha a massana podrá competir contra quien sea.


----------



## feps (3 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> No se puede competir con los clubes estado: City, PSG y FC Barcelona
> Solo hay dos opciones:
> 1. Aceptar que te follen
> 2. Revelarte y montar tu propia liga
> ...



Pronto se rebelarán otros grandes equipos o el fútbol morirá fagocitado por cuatro clubes. La Euroliga de baloncesto nació con todo tipo de obstáculos, y ahí la tienes ahora. En el fondo esto es una guerra y es sólo cuestión de tiempo que estalle.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Ago 2022)

La idea de la Superliga no es mala, si la dejas abierta por méritos deportivos. Para mi su handicap era que fuese tan cerrada y tan elitista. Es más, yo soy de la opinión que podemos evolucionar hacia "Ligas europeas" y que las nacionales pasasen a ser como la regionales de hoy. Puedes hacer 2-3 divisiones europeas con sus ascensos y descensos.

La UEFA lo tiene muy fácil, basta con imponer ciertos mecanismos financieros y que se respeten. No es dar más dinero porque si, es que no haya abusos patrimoniales y jugar con dinero infinito. Algo hacen, pero para mi es insuficiente, si existe la opción de que haya sponsors "generosos", al final por mucho que digas "no puedes gastar más del 70% de tus ingresos en salarios", no sirve de nada. La Champions es un buen torneo y funciona deportivamente hablando, pero al final el dinero lo corrompe todo.

Este año a rezar porque otra vez la Shempions la gane un club "tradicional", que PSG y Shitty se vuelvan a quedar a dos velas. Lo del año pasado fue un milagro, nosotros la Shempions y el Eintracht la Europa League. Difícilmente va a volver a suceder.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> No se puede competir con los clubes estado: City, PSG y FC Barcelona
> Solo hay dos opciones:
> 1. Aceptar que te follen
> 2. Revelarte y montar tu propia liga
> ...



o darles una paliza en el campo


----------



## feps (3 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La idea de la Superliga no es mala, si la dejas abierta por méritos deportivos. Para mi su handicap era que fuese tan cerrada y tan elitista. Es más, yo soy de la opinión que podemos evolucionar hacia "Ligas europeas" y que las nacionales pasasen a ser como la regionales de hoy. Puedes hacer 2-3 divisiones europeas con sus ascensos y descensos.
> 
> La UEFA lo tiene muy fácil, basta con imponer ciertos mecanismos financieros y que se respeten. No es dar más dinero porque si, es que no haya abusos patrimoniales y jugar con dinero infinito. Algo hacen, pero para mi es insuficiente, si existe la opción de que haya sponsors "generosos", al final por mucho que digas "no puedes gastar más del 70% de tus ingresos en salarios", no sirve de nada. La Champions es un buen torneo y funciona deportivamente hablando, pero al final el dinero lo corrompe todo.
> 
> Este año a rezar porque otra vez la Shempions la gane un club "tradicional", que PSG y Shitty se vuelvan a quedar a dos velas. Lo del año pasado fue un milagro, nosotros la Shempions y el Eintracht la Europa League. Difícilmente va a volver a suceder.



La UEFA es parte imprescindible del problema, nunca de la solución, al menos mientras Ceferin siga al frente. La Superliga acabará llegando, de una manera o de otra, puliéndola, perfeccionándola, pero es inevitable.


----------



## xilebo (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## spam (3 Ago 2022)

Hoygan, que hay de lo de Havertz? Humazo de sison o podemos permitirnos soñar? A mí me parece un jugadorazo.


----------



## keko (3 Ago 2022)

Madura coño, no sabes asumir la realidad y te jode que os la expongan claramente? 4 periodistas y un golfo como Laporta os manejan facil. No dais ni pena


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Ago 2022)

spam dijo:


> Hoygan, que hay de lo de Havertz? Humazo de sison o podemos permitirnos soñar? A mí me parece un jugadorazo.



A mi me gusta pero le costó 80 millones al Chelsea y lleva dos años de titular. Encima el Chelsea ha vendido ya a medio equipo. Nos iba a a salir a precio de tortuga rata.


----------



## filets (3 Ago 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Encima el Chelsea ha vendido ya a medio equipo.



Lo del Chelsea este verano esta siendo lo mas putapenico de la historia de la premier
La marcha de Abramovich los ha dejado en la mierda. Negro futuro les veo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Ago 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> 25 y les regalamos a Mariano e Ijco
> 
> taluecs



Se lo quedan y les damos a Mariano.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo del Chelsea este verano esta siendo lo mas putapenico de la historia de la premier
> La marcha de Abramovich los ha dejado en la mierda. Negro futuro les veo



Que fichen a Zelensky, eso nos confundira....


----------



## cebollo (3 Ago 2022)

Recordemos que durante meses Lopetegui estuvo pidiendo los fichajes de Thiago y Rodrigo. Y para que se callara se fichó a Mariano y Odriozola.

Jugador español elogiado por periodistas españoles, solicitado por entrenador español y vendido por club español es estafa casi segura. El 4 de 5 se ganó con Keylor, Cristiano y Modric. De haber fichado a De Gea, Villa y Cazorla seríamos un Arsenal de la vida. Y con Kepa en vez de Courtois hubiéramos ganado la Decimocuarta en 2057.


----------



## Uomo82 (3 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si el Madrid ficha a massana podrá competir contra quien sea.



Quien es Massana?


----------



## Ulises 33 (3 Ago 2022)

JessRex dijo:


> *EL REAL MADRID SE HA CONVERTIDO EN UNA EMPRESA DE HACER MILLONARIOS A MENAS Y NEGROS DE MIERDA DE 17 AÑOS QUE NO VALEN NI PARA TOMAR POR CULO COMO VINICIUS. UN EQUIPO QUE DE BLANCO SOLO TIENE LA CAMISETAS YA .FIN.*



¿Vas a seguir con estos mensajes? lo digo por no gastar un ignore, es muchos imbéciles escribís cuatro mensajes y luego otra cuenta, no merece la pena gastar un ignore.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Ago 2022)

He leido que el Betis quiere usar la técnica de las palancas para cubrir 20 millones de €uros.

Se viene.


----------



## JessRex (3 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿Vas a seguir con estos mensajes? lo digo por no gastar un ignore, es muchos imbéciles escribís cuatro mensajes y luego otra cuenta, no merece la pena gastar un ignore.



*OFENDIDITO FOLLA MONAS SE SIENTE MAL POR MIS MENSAJES, NO SE NI QUIEN ERES Y ME SUDAS LA POLLA , ASIQUE EJERCE TU LIBRE DERECHO QUE MI VIDA SEGUIRÁ IGUAL*


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Ago 2022)

Buena palanca la de intentar sobornar directivos. Lo que no sé es cuántas veces la habrán utilizado.



P.D: Como es de la época de Barlolomeo no cuenta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (3 Ago 2022)

JessRex dijo:


> *OFENDIDITO FOLLA MONAS SE SIENTE MAL POR MIS MENSAJES, NO SE NI QUIEN ERES Y ME SUDAS LA POLLA , ASIQUE EJERCE TU LIBRE DERECHO QUE MI VIDA SEGUIRÁ IGUAL*



VAle, eres un tonto habitual que cambia el apodo, no te sulfures mucho que lo mismo te da algo, relájate, eres tan idiota que no mereces un ignore, eres de esas mierdas que hay por la calle, no te preocupes que no te piso, no te vaya a lastimar.


----------



## JimTonic (3 Ago 2022)

claro que si, han metido como ingresos todo lo que han venido 400 millones


----------



## Edu.R (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## filets (3 Ago 2022)

No entiendo los numeros del Barça
Si a los gastos 900M le quitas la masa salarial 600M se quedan 300M
Con ingresos de 1300M menos 300M de gastos el limite salarial deberia ser 1000M no 680M


----------



## Gorrión (3 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Est
> 
> Esto significa que están acojonados que jueguen chochameni y camavavibga



Como buenos anti madridistas que son.


----------



## vurvujo (3 Ago 2022)

spam dijo:


> Hoygan, que hay de lo de Havertz? Humazo de sison o podemos permitirnos soñar? A mí me parece un jugadorazo.



¿Qué rumores hay?.

Me parece un jugadorazo, no se como encajaría en este Madrid, pero yo si se pone a tiro buscaría como traerlo.


----------



## vurvujo (3 Ago 2022)

1300 millones de ingresos??????????

supongo que con las "palancas" . ¿Cuánto de esos ingresos son del tipo "ordinario"?


----------



## vurvujo (3 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> No entiendo los numeros del Barça
> Si a los gastos 900M le quitas la masa salarial 600M se quedan 300M
> Con ingresos de 1300M menos 300M de gastos el limite salarial deberia ser 1000M no 680M



La masa salarial y el límite salarial son dos cosas distintas. Porque en el límite aparte del salario anual se suma la depreciación del jugador.

No se si andará por ahí lo que te preguntas.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> 1300 millones de ingresos??????????
> 
> supongo que con las "palancas" . ¿Cuánto de esos ingresos son del tipo "ordinario"?



Pues ese es el truco. Todas las palancas son simplemente para que el ejercicio 21-22 cierre en positivo y entonces la cosa cambia respecto a inscripciones y límites salariales. Si quitas las palancas, el Barcelona habría vuelto a perder dinero. Lo que han hecho ha sido pedir un crédito "rápido" para que esa deuda no les coma y poder hacer inscripciones (Con la idea de que el equipo deportivamente les dará éxitos, lo que supuestamente equivale a más ingresos)

Este año cierran con 98 millones de €uros de ganancias computando TODOS los préstamos (Palancas) que han recibido en junio y julio. Te puedes imaginar el pedazo parche y engañabobos que es eso.


----------



## filets (3 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> La masa salarial y el límite salarial son dos cosas distintas. Porque en el límite aparte del salario anual se suma la depreciación del jugador.
> 
> No se si andará por ahí lo que te preguntas.



Esto ya lo he explicado varias veces

El Limite Salarial son INGRESOS - GASTOS (excluyendo salarios)
Masa Salarial son Sueldos Brutos + Amortizaciones

Si tienes 1300M ingresos y 300M gastos tu limite es 1000M. Si te salen 680M estas mintiendo en tus ingresos y/o en tus gastos


----------



## Gorrión (3 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Isco, Marcelo y muchos otros, se abandonan antes de los 30, que es precisamente cuando más tiene que cuidarse un futbolista y más fibroso ha de estar. En el caso de Isco no creo que le ofrezcan más de dos temporadas, y por supuesto por varios kilos anuales menos que en el Madrid.
> 
> Creen que por haber estado en Chamartín engordando y tocándose los huevos durante años, después se los van a rifar. No dan para más.



¿Qué esperabas de un vegano como Isco?


----------



## filets (3 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues ese es el truco. Todas las palancas son simplemente para que el ejercicio 21-22 cierre en positivo y entonces la cosa cambia respecto a inscripciones y límites salariales. Si quitas las palancas, el Barcelona habría vuelto a perder dinero. Lo que han hecho ha sido pedir un crédito "rápido" para que esa deuda no les coma y poder hacer inscripciones (Con la idea de que el equipo deportivamente les dará éxitos, lo que supuestamente equivale a más ingresos)
> 
> Este año cierran con 98 millones de €uros de ganancias computando TODOS los préstamos (Palancas) que han recibido en junio y julio. Te puedes imaginar el pedazo parche y engañabobos que es eso.



Laporta necesitaba tener beneficios la temp 21/22 para evitar líos
Dos temporadas seguidas con perdidas y hay que convocar elecciones
Por eso activo una palanca en Junio


----------



## feps (3 Ago 2022)

Valors y tal.


----------



## Andr3ws (3 Ago 2022)

Seguirán vendiendo pedacitos de derechos de imagen o explotación hasta que no quede nada. 
La locura de esta gente es que si no llega mínimo a semifinales de la Champions, la temporada no será rentable en absoluto, a menos que la Generalidad obligue a todo Catalán que por ley tenga que comprar camisetas de Rapiña. 
Es una locura y van de cabeza a ser un club estado propiedad de algún jeque/magnate. 
Se va a acabar el votar en ese club…


----------



## feps (3 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Es una locura y van de cabeza a ser un club estado propiedad de algún jeque/magnate.
> Se va a acabar el votar en ese club…



Laporta lo sabe perfectamente. Pronto empezará a negociar un cargazo para él con quienes acaben siendo los nuevos dueños del club. El Farsa va a convertirse en el Chelsea catalán antes de que se retire Alaba.


----------



## Andr3ws (3 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Laporta lo sabe perfectamente. Pronto empezará a negociar un cargazo para él con quienes acaben siendo los nuevos dueños del club. El Farsa va a convertirse en el Chelsea catalán antes de que se retire Alaba.



Imagínate que llega febrero y les cae el PSG, y después el Chelsea, y después el Man City y en la Final el Liverpool o el R Madrid. 
¿Tu ves a este “Súper Barça” acabando con esos equipos? Seamos serios….


----------



## feps (3 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Imagínate que llega febrero y les cae el PSG, y después el Chelsea, y después el Man City y en la Final el Liverpool o el R Madrid.
> ¿Tu ves a este “Súper Barça” acabando con esos equipos? Seamos serios….



El Farsa sólo engaña en España porque la práctica totalidad de los medios son proculés. Pero ojo con lo que están contando del Farsa fuera de nuestro país. 









El Barça, envuelto en un caso de corrupción en contra del PSG y el City


En un largo artículo dedicado a la crisis financiera que vive el FC Barcelona, The Athletic se basa en el libro "Barça" escrito por Simon ...




www.soloparisiens.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ago 2022)

ahora 68 millons POr cucurella


----------



## Silluzollope (3 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ahora 68 millons POr cucurella



¿El madrid?. Si no los paga el Madrid ( y no lo hace) no entiendo que pinta este mensaje aquí, la verdad.


----------



## vurvujo (4 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Esto ya lo he explicado varias veces
> 
> *El Limite Salarial son INGRESOS - GASTOS (excluyendo salarios)
> Masa Salarial son Sueldos Brutos + Amortizaciones*
> ...



Otro detalle es que en el límite salarial debes agregar las ganancias acumuladas, en este caso pérdidas acumuladas. De hecho el límite salarial que le habían impuesto era negativo precisamente porque habían acumulado pérdidas en ejercicios anteriores.

Y por cierto, recuerda que con la primera "palanca" habían dicho que tenían un ingreso de 267 millones pero que les ingresaba en efectivo 207. Esa diferencia de 60 millones nadie sabe cómo se computa, imagino que La Liga lo estará auditando para autorizar o no. Imagino que la segunda y tercera "palanca" tendrá el mismo truco.

Todo muy oscuro.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Ago 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Te avergüenzas de tu cara?



Quieres que deje su jeto sin disimular en vurvuga?????

Si eso pon tu foto para que veamos que tienes cojones.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Ago 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> ¿El madrid?. Si no los paga el Madrid ( y no lo hace) no entiendo que pinta este mensaje aquí, la verdad.



pues ver LA LOCURA del mercado...


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Ago 2022)

Lo de la masa salarial es normal, fichan y fichan, pagando muuuuy bien y no sale nadie. Solo saben acosar a De Jong. En los fichajes que no se olviden las comisiones que se llevarán calentitas muchos. Son todo un puto Fraude ,Lapuerta y Alemany son dos caras que viven a tope, Alemany decía que quería bajar la masa salarial al nivel del MAdrid, estaban en 560 y oh, falsa sorpresa, ahora dicen que 620, joder, pues si tienen 33 fichas, si van a tener un suplemente como aube cobrando lo mismo que el polaco. En el Madrid deseando quitarse a los tres tenores , Isco, Marcelo y Bale por las fichas, y estos hacen lo contrario, aumenta y aumentan. Tienen que tener algo sabiendo que Goldman Sachs venderá el club, los fondos de inversión no quieren clubs, quieren pasta y harán lo posible para obtener el máximo.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (4 Ago 2022)

FLORENTINO si me lees , ficha a Ferrán Torres antes de que lo devuelvan a Inglaterra, CORRE!


----------



## xilebo (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Xequinfumfa (4 Ago 2022)

Lo del Barça es de cajón: en menos de 5 años se convierten en SAD. 

Y la Liga les aprobará todo y podrán inscribir a todo quisqui y tener una plantilla de 324 futbolistas porque la Liga es la rivalidad Real Madrid-Barcelona y el Barça no podrá caer jamás porque si cae el Barça cae la Liga. Es así de sencillo. 

Esta gente ha jugado toda la vida con las cartas marcadas...y aún así son unos perdedores.


----------



## fachacine (4 Ago 2022)

El puto Barsa es como un ministerio de Irene Montero, un pozo sin fondo. Un pozo de mierda, quiero decir.


----------



## Andr3ws (4 Ago 2022)

¿Que os parece la introducción del nuevo sistema de verificación de "Fuera de Juego" que va a implementar la UEFA en la Supercopa de Europa y en la próxima CL?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Ago 2022)

*Florentino Pérez *está más cerca de traer partidos de la *NBA* a *Madrid*. Es uno de los grandes objetivos que persigue con el nuevo *Santiago Bernabéu*, 









El socio americano de Florentino Pérez le acerca a la NBA: ficha a su capo en España


Legends, la empresa que se ha hecho con el 30% del Bernabéu, contrata los servicios de Jesús Bueno, el máximo ejecutivo de la NBA en España. Fuentes consultadas dan cuenta de conversaciones pero incipientes




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## fachacine (4 Ago 2022)

Jijijiji se avecinan nubarrones, al noruego no le veo adaptándose al juego de mierda y a la disciplina absurda de Guardiola. Goles marcará, por supuesto, pero este va camino de terminar asqueado. 

Erling Haaland: "No me preocupa el tiempo que me lleve adaptarme al equipo"


----------



## fachacine (4 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Que os parece la introducción del nuevo sistema de verificación de "Fuera de Juego" que va a implementar la UEFA en la Supercopa de Europa y en la próxima CL?



Si es fiable y hace que se decida más rápido si es o no fuera de juego me parece perfecto. Por cierto, no se me ha olvidado el escandaloso fuera de juego de Mariano contra el Getafe que nos quitó la liga hace 2 años.


----------



## feps (4 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> *Florentino Pérez *está más cerca de traer partidos de la *NBA* a *Madrid*. Es uno de los grandes objetivos que persigue con el nuevo *Santiago Bernabéu*,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Partidos de la NBA con 60.000 espectadores, por ejemplo, serían una pasada. Palancazo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Jijijiji se avecinan nubarrones, al noruego no le veo adaptándose al juego de mierda y a la disciplina absurda de Guardiola. Goles marcará, por supuesto, pero este va camino de terminar asqueado.
> 
> Erling Haaland: "No me preocupa el tiempo que me lleve adaptarme al equipo"



Yo llevo un mes y pico pensando que su cláusula de salida a los dos años tiene un color blanco blanquísimo y no me extrañaría que Florentino haya arreglado en secreto otro de sus acuerdos verbales o en servilleta que hasta hace poco siempre le salían bien. El problema es que Dios sabe los salarios que va a pedir un jugador estrella en semilibertad dentro de dos años dada la inflación que estamos padeciendo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Partidos de la NBA con 60.000 espectadores, por ejemplo, serían una pasada. Palancazo.



Recordaba que el récord andaba por ahí y veo que es de 62.046 en el Georgia Dome, un estadio cubierto que fue un hito monumental en su tiempo y un fracaso monumental en todo lo demás.









The 10 most unbreakable records in NBA history


Yes, records are made to be broken. But these select few may never be touched again in the history of the NBA.




www.nbcsports.com


----------



## feps (4 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Recordaba que el récord andaba por ahí y veo que es de 62.046 en el Georgia Dome, un estadio cubierto que fue un hito monumental en su tiempo y un fracaso monumental en todo lo demás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gran dato. Se puede batir esa marca, aunque me imagino que a Florentino lo que le importa es hacer caja. El Bernabéu va a ser una mina de oro a partir de septiembre de 2023.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Gran dato. Se puede batir esa marca



Si a Florentino le interesan los récords que alguien le diga que el estadio cubierto más grande del mundo actualmente tiene una capacidad de 82.000 plazas y el Bernabeu se estima que va a tener una capacidad de 81.000.

Debería ir pensando en poner unos pocos asientos más como sea.


----------



## feps (4 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Si a Florentino le interesan los récords que alguien le diga que el estadio cubierto más grande del mundo actualmente tiene una capacidad de 82.000 plazas y el Bernabeu se estima que va a tener una capacidad de 81.000.
> 
> Debería ir pensando en poner unos pocos asientos más como sea.



Expulsando a los abonados talla Laporta.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Recordaba que el récord andaba por ahí y veo que es de 62.046 en el Georgia Dome, un estadio cubierto que fue un hito monumental en su tiempo y un fracaso monumental en todo lo demás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me he perdido por la Wikipedia y me asombra lo poco que duraron esos estadios. El Georgia Dome es de principios de los 90 y lo derruyeron en 2017. El Pontiac Silverdome, que era incluso mayor, era de 1975 y lo petaron en 2013, y antes de eso ya llevaba un tiempo en desuso. Cientos y cientos de millones cada uno.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (4 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Me he perdido por la Wikipedia y me asombra lo poco que duraron esos estadios. El Georgia Dome es de principios de los 90 y lo derruyeron en 2017. El Pontiac Silverdome, que era incluso mayor, era de 1975 y lo petaron en 2013, y antes de eso ya llevaba un tiempo en desuso. Cientos y cientos de millones cada uno.



En USA las cosas, para bien y para mal, siempre son al máximo exponente.


----------



## seven up (5 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Me he perdido por la Wikipedia y me asombra lo poco que duraron esos estadios. El Georgia Dome es de principios de los 90 y lo derruyeron en 2017. El Pontiac Silverdome, que era incluso mayor, era de 1975 y lo petaron en 2013, y antes de eso ya llevaba un tiempo en desuso. Cientos y cientos de millones cada uno.



Y eso que el Pontiac Silverdome fue la sede de los Detroit Pistons de la NBA, de los Detroit Lions de la NHL y de los Detroit Express de futbol. Los Pistons tuvieron el récord de asistencia de la NBA con 62.000 espectadores en un partido contra los Celtics en el año 88. Ese mismo año se mudaron a otro estadio más pequeño.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Ago 2022)

Pues massana todavía no ha tomado la decisión.

Parece que se estaría rodando un documental titulado "la decisión de massana".


----------



## feps (5 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues massana todavía no ha tomado la decisión.
> 
> Parece que se estaría rodando un documental titulado "la decisión de massana".



Ahora se habla de otro moro francés, como Benzema y Zidane, pero para el verano de 2023: *Amine Gouiri. *

Este mes de agosto el Madrid no pretende fichar a nadie, pero sí quitarse de encima a Mariano y Odriozola.


----------



## feps (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1146433



Jo, jo, jo...


----------



## feps (5 Ago 2022)

Dani Ceballos debería tener ya una oferta de renovación encima de la mesa. Si un tío con esta clase perteneciera al FC Palancona, lo tendrían en los altares.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> *Florentino Pérez *está más cerca de traer partidos de la *NBA* a *Madrid*. Es uno de los grandes objetivos que persigue con el nuevo *Santiago Bernabéu*,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojala sea asi como bien economico para el club, un negocio redondo. No obstante yo no gastare un minuto de mi vida en nba, me parece mucho mas individualista y pobre tacticamente que el baloncesto eurocuesco, al menos hasta 2011 que fuecuando deje de seguirlo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Dani Ceballos debería tener ya una oferta de renovación encima de la mesa. Si un tío con esta clase perteneciera al FC Palancona, lo tendrían en los altares.




El problema es que se niega a jugar partidos o calentar en ocasiones.


----------



## feps (5 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El problema es que se niega a jugar partidos o calentar en ocasiones.



Lo dudo mucho. Ceballos ha sido el único suplente elogiado públicamente por Ancelotti, tanto por su profesionalidad como por su implicación. Se nota que sabes mucho más de jugadores africanos.


----------



## xilebo (5 Ago 2022)

Ya se empieza a hablar del sextete


----------



## filets (5 Ago 2022)

Cebollas es un chupon lento
Necesitamos Massanas y N´Golos, no Cebollas


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Cebollas es un chupon lento
> Necesitamos Massanas y N´Golos, no Cebollas



@Obiwanchernobil Sigue atentamente a este jugador. Es el futuro:









Carney Chukwuemeka - Perfil del jugador 22/23


Carney Chukwuemeka, 19, Inglaterra ➤ Chelsea FC, desde 2022 ➤ Mediocentro ➤ Valor de mercado: 15,00 mill. € ➤ * 20/10/2003 en Eisenstadt, Austria.




www.transfermarkt.es


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya se empieza a hablar del sextete



A tomar por culo la temporada.
Necesitamos ejecutar el contragafe


----------



## Maestroscuroo (5 Ago 2022)

Que se deje de sextetes y empiece a pensar como meter más minutos a Cama y Tchoua.


----------



## feps (5 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Que se deje de sextetes y empiece a pensar como meter más minutos a Cama y Tchoua.



Lo tiene más fácil Camavinga. Kroos apostaría a que se marcha del Madrid en junio, igual que Modric. 

Más complicado lo va tener, por ahora, Tchouaméni con Casemiro.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo tiene más fácil Camavinga. Kroos apostaría a que se marcha del Madrid en junio, igual que Modric.
> 
> Más complicado lo va tener, por ahora, Tchouaméni con Casemiro.



A estos niveles nadie deja un puesto "libre". Si Kroos se va en junio es porque Camavinga (o Tchouameni, ojo) se lo va a haber comido por los pies. Si se viese mejor que esos dos ya te digo yo que sigue. Y Modric, vale que es muy mayor, pero al fin y al cabo es lo mismo, no se ve listo para jugar 90 minutos mejor que ellos (a estas edades completar 90 minutos ya es un logro).


----------



## VYP de Álava (5 Ago 2022)

El Barça está haciendo algún documental inside tipo el del Sunderland? Esto es rotodosiano.


----------



## feps (5 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A estos niveles nadie deja un puesto "libre". Si Kroos se va en junio es porque Camavinga (o Tchouameni, ojo) se lo va a haber comido por los pies. Si se viese mejor que esos dos ya te digo yo que sigue. Y Modric, vale que es muy mayor, pero al fin y al cabo es lo mismo, no se ve listo para jugar 90 minutos mejor que ellos (a estas edades completar 90 minutos ya es un logro).



Pero es que Camavinga, Tchouaméni y Valverde van a ir como tiros. Tienen ambición y físicamente están muy por encima de Kroos y Modric, que además va a disputar un Mundial con 37 años. Ancelotti llevará el relevo generacional con mucha mano izquierda, pero si los jóvenes tiran la puerta la CMK lo tendrá jodido.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> El Barça está haciendo algún documental inside tipo el del Sunderland? Esto es rotodosiano.



Como no ganen nada esta temporada, la situacion podria volverse totalmente dramatica.


----------



## VYP de Álava (5 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Como no ganen nada esta temporada, la situacion podria volverse totalmente dramatica.



Así terminó la serie del Sunderland. Pero por el camino dejó momentos épicos.



Imagínate a Javi en esta situación el día de su destitución.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (5 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo tiene más fácil Camavinga. Kroos apostaría a que se marcha del Madrid en junio, igual que Modric.
> 
> Más complicado lo va tener, por ahora, Tchouaméni con Casemiro.



Pues yo creo que para las necesidades del equipo está peor Case que Kroos aunque en la final el recital que dieron ambos fue curioso...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Como no ganen nada esta temporada, la situacion podria volverse totalmente dramatica.



Y como ganen Liga, Champions y Copa y tengan que pagar las primas e incentivos pactados en los traspasos, también.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Y como ganen Liga, Champions y Copa y tengan que pagar las primas e incentivos pactados en los traspasos, también.



Esa es otra, pero como no ganen la liga, cosa perfectamente posible, y fracasen en Champions cayendo por ejemplo en cuartos, no veria otra salida que la dimision inmediata de Laporta, y convocar asamblea extraordinaria para aprobar que el Barca se convierta en sociedad anonima deportiva.


----------



## feps (5 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pues yo creo que para las necesidades del equipo está peor Case que Kroos aunque en la final el recital que dieron ambos fue curioso...



Se nota la mano de Pintus. El burro de Zidane lo echó y fue una cagada. El equipo llega muy bien a la primavera, pero eso no quita para que sea ley de vida que jugadores diez años más jóvenes te vayan a quitar el puesto. Tchouaméni y Camavinga van a echar la puerta abajo.


----------



## filets (5 Ago 2022)

Miguel Gutierrez traspasado al Gerona


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> El Barça está haciendo algún documental inside tipo el del Sunderland? Esto es rotodosiano.



Al más puro estilo "Al loro". Amazon ya tarda en hacerle un especial a este tío...antes de que la palme de un infarto.

Thank you very much for your big efforce...10 millones de comisión.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Miguel Gutierrez traspasado al Gerona



¿Traspasado o cedido?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Ago 2022)

¿Laporta era taaaaaaan chusco y cateto en su primera presidencia o se ha estropeado con los años?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Miguel Gutierrez traspasado al Gerona



Ese chico tiene que tomar muchos colacaos antes poder ser considerado un defensa de Primera. Mucho toque y tal, pero blando como la mierda de pavo. Me imagino que va con recompra, a ver si hace una mili buena en ese equipo.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (5 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Laporta era taaaaaaan chusco y cateto en su primera presidencia o se ha estropeado con los años?



Siempre ha sido un vendeur de fumée. Le gusta más ser el protagonista que un lápiz a un tonto. Ahora ha echado panza y parece más cateto y menos playboy. Pero eso es lo que han votado los sosis, un charlatán de feria.


----------



## fachacine (5 Ago 2022)

A mí lo de Miguel Gutiérrez me toca los huevos, podríamos directamente desmantelar la cantera y acabamos antes y nos ahorramos lo que cueste mantenerla


----------



## Roedr (5 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> A mí lo de Miguel Gutiérrez me toca los huevos, podríamos directamente desmantelar la cantera y acabamos antes y nos ahorramos lo que cueste mantenerla



Encima se va a una ciudad de odiadores de Madrid y del Madrid. Me da pena el chico.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Encima se va a una ciudad de odiadores de Madrid y del Madrid. Me da pena el chico.



se va al rayo vallecano?


----------



## Maestroscuroo (6 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> A mí lo de Miguel Gutiérrez me toca los huevos, podríamos directamente desmantelar la cantera y acabamos antes y nos ahorramos lo que cueste mantenerla



Claro hombre, luego es cuando ves que en los últimos 10 años hemos sacado 300 millones de euros por canteranos y ganamos 5 Champions de 9 y ya despiertas del sueño. 

Miguel Gutiérrez a día de hoy tiene nivel justito para el Girona, mucho menos para el Madrid. 
De hecho, de la cantera a día de hoy los que más opciones tienen de jugar son Peter (de extremo derecho vamos cojos), Marvel - Rafa Marín (si se va Vallejo) y Vinicius (nada más que su tocayo obtenga la nacionalidad). 

Lo de la cantera está muy bien para el Athletic y para los sectarios, aunque estos últimos es mentira que sean un club de cantera. Nada más que hay dinero, bye bye cantera. 

No hay que ser talibanes de la cantera. Si hay un fenómeno que tira la puerta pues jugará. Directamente o tras cesión.
Del único que podemos arrepentirnos de que no esté aquí es de Hakimi, y ojo que si Carvajal está al 100%, no le supera en competitividad. 

Lo que no hay que hacer es que jueguen porque son canteranos sin más. Gente como Jesé, Morata, Negredo, Soldado... tuvieron sus oportunidades y al final por H o por B no se quedaron. Si nuestras temporadas fueran mierda entendería el cabreo pero esta última década es para estar en silencio y que siga todo así...


----------



## fachacine (6 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Claro hombre, luego es cuando ves que en los últimos 10 años hemos sacado 300 millones de euros por canteranos y ganamos 5 Champions de 9 y ya despiertas del sueño.
> 
> Miguel Gutiérrez a día de hoy tiene nivel justito para el Girona, mucho menos para el Madrid.
> De hecho, de la cantera a día de hoy los que más opciones tienen de jugar son Peter (de extremo derecho vamos cojos), Marvel - Rafa Marín (si se va Vallejo) y Vinicius (nada más que su tocayo obtenga la nacionalidad).
> ...



Bla Bla Bla. No dices nada de lo importante: si a un jugador no lo pones, tú no sabes si vale o no vale para el Madrid, se llame Miguel Gutiérrez, Odegaard, Ceballos, Brahim, Jovic o Perico el de los Palotes. Decir que Miguel Gutiérrez tiene nivel justito para el Girona no merece ni comentario. Y lo de los 300 millones vendiendo canteranos no se lo cree ni el que asó la manteca, a no ser que consideremos canterano a Odegaard. Pero es que además, incluso habiendo sacado ese dinero eso no significa que las ventas fueran buenas, lo de Marcos Llorente por ejemplo es regalar a un jugador perfectamente aprovechable, esa es una mala venta, la de Hakimi otra igual. A ti Camavinga te parecerá mejor que Antonio Blanco pero tu criterio está viciado por la sencilla razón de que a Camavinga le han dado minutos para demostrar si vale o no, y a Antonio Blanco no le han dado minutos. Cuando a Marcos Llorente le han dado minutos la consecuencia directa es no sólo que es prácticamente titular en el Atleti sino que lo tienes fijo en todas las convocatorias de la Selección.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (6 Ago 2022)

Antes de hablar hay que informarse bien hombre. Sí, el Madrid en 7 años (mientras ganaba 5 Champions) vendió canteranos por valor de 330 millones de euros. 

Por otra parte, Miguel Gutiérrez, no es nadie en el mundo del fútbol. Ha jugado 9 partidos con el primer equipo en 2 temporadas porque tiene gente mejor que él por delante. Además se pasó lesionado todo el año. 
Tiene una pierna izquierda de fábula al igual que un desorden táctico bastante importante. Le faltan muchísimas tablas para ser un jugador competitivo en primera como para ser titular indiscutible del Madrid. 

De Antonio Blanco estás en las mismas. Jugador de rotación y en primera ojalá le vaya bien en un Celta o Cádiz. No es mejor que Álex Fernández el hermano de Nacho que destacaba en la cantera bastante más que Antonio. Comparar a Antonio con Camavinga, flaco favor le estás haciendo... 

El resto de jugadores se quisieron ir ellos. Bien porque querían ser titulares, bien porque querían muchísimos más minutos... eso sólo lo saben ellos, pero en el club está quien quiere, el que no... puerta. 

Pd. El Madrid pone a los jugadores que pone mientras va ganando más títulos que los demás. Sería un problema si no ganara pero como lo hace, 0 preocupaciones al respecto. 

PD2. Es obvio que Odegaard es canterano. 16 años cuando llegó al Castilla. Que haya que pagar traspaso y que su caso fuera mediático, no implica que no sea canterano. Si tienes dudas te pego lo que dice la UEFA sobre qué es un canterano


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Bla Bla Bla. No dices nada de lo importante: si a un jugador no lo pones, tú no sabes si vale o no vale para el Madrid, se llame Miguel Gutiérrez, Odegaard, Ceballos, Brahim, Jovic o Perico el de los Palotes. Decir que Miguel Gutiérrez tiene nivel justito para el Girona no merece ni comentario. Y lo de los 300 millones vendiendo canteranos no se lo cree ni el que asó la manteca, a no ser que consideremos canterano a Odegaard. Pero es que además, incluso habiendo sacado ese dinero eso no significa que las ventas fueran buenas, lo de Marcos Llorente por ejemplo es regalar a un jugador perfectamente aprovechable, esa es una mala venta, la de Hakimi otra igual. A ti Camavinga te parecerá mejor que Antonio Blanco pero tu criterio está viciado por la sencilla razón de que a Camavinga le han dado minutos para demostrar si vale o no, y a Antonio Blanco no le han dado minutos. Cuando a Marcos Llorente le han dado minutos la consecuencia directa es no sólo que es prácticamente titular en el Atleti sino que lo tienes fijo en todas las convocatorias de la Selección.



Miguel Gutiérrez ha jugado 10 partidos con el primer equipo y en los 10 fue un agujero en defensa, incluyendo el célebre partido contra el Sheriff en casa. Cualquier equipo medio avispado lo buscaba y se lo comía con patatas.

Si lo pones 10 más va seguir siendo igual de malo, y si eso lo sé yo imagínate si lo sabrán en la secretaría técnica. Una cosa bien distinta es vender a Llorente o a Hakimi por millonadas porque ZZ les ha dicho que no van a jugar, en la millonada va implícito que son buenos jugadores.

En el Girona puede jugar más protegidito en un 3-5-2 y a lo mejor lucir mejor en ataque. Pero a día de hoy ha demostrado que no tiene nivel para el Madrid, y no me apostaría ni un euro, y mucho menos 4 millones, a que alguna vez dé para mucho más.

Reguilón por ejemplo jugó muchísimo mejor que Gutiérrez cuando tuvo minutos, y se ha quedado en suplente del Tottenham.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Encima se va a una ciudad de odiadores de Madrid y del Madrid. Me da pena el chico.



Te equivocas totalmente. Yo me crié en un barrio de forofos del Madrí y en toda Girona hay varios. No os dejéis llevar por el ruido de los indepes.


----------



## fachacine (6 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Antes de hablar hay que informarse bien hombre. Sí, el Madrid en 7 años (mientras ganaba 5 Champions) vendió canteranos por valor de 330 millones de euros.
> 
> Por otra parte, Miguel Gutiérrez, no es nadie en el mundo del fútbol. Ha jugado 9 partidos con el primer equipo en 2 temporadas porque tiene gente mejor que él por delante. Además se pasó lesionado todo el año.
> Tiene una pierna izquierda de fábula al igual que un desorden táctico bastante importante. Le faltan muchísimas tablas para ser un jugador competitivo en primera como para ser titular indiscutible del Madrid.
> ...



"Hay que informarse bien", dices. Qué cara más dura tienes, se nota que eres el típico *MIERDA* que quiere ganar una conversación a partir de abrumar con supuestos datos que, evidentemente, te sacas de la manga. Te centras en qué con Miguel Gutiérrez perdimos contra el Sheriff. Estadísticas oficiales del chaval:

TEMPORADA 2020-2021
Juega 6 partidos. 5 VICTORIAS Y 1 EMPATE. Los datos aquí, *PAYASO:*

https://fbref.com/es/jugadores/7e98...ary/Registros-de-partidos-de-Miguel-Gutierrez

TEMPORADA 2021-2022
Juega 4 partidos, 3 VICTORIAS Y 1 DERROTA CONTRA EL SHERIFF. Los datos aquí, *PAYASO:*

https://fbref.com/es/jugadores/7e98...ary/Registros-de-partidos-de-Miguel-Gutierrez

Y tu valoración del chaval la haces en base al único partido que pierde, un partido donde juega 61 minutos, lo sustituyen en el 66 y perdemos el partido en el 90:

https://fbref.com/es/partidos/13aec...-Tiraspol-Septiembre-28-2021-Champions-League

Y con esto criticas al chaval. Anda majete cómete el owned y vete a la cama calentito. Mañana si quieres te sigues haciendo pasar por madridista e intentas engañar a tu puta madre.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (6 Ago 2022)

Uy, parece que alguien se ha enfadado... Supuestos datos no, datos reales de varias webs. Si no te gustan o crees que son falsos, es otra cosa. 









La Fábrica, la cantera de los 350 millones de euros


La venta de Achraf al Inter se suma a otras muchas en la última década que han hecho de las categorías inferiores del Real Madrid una mina de oro



www.google.com













Real Madrid | Una rentable cantera de 365 M€


El cuadro blanco ha cimentado buena parte de sus recientes éxitos en su acierto con los fichajes, muchos de ellos jóvenes apuestas. Pero también (...) - Fichajes.com




www.google.com









__





Los equipos que más dinero ingresan por la venta de jugadores de su cantera: Benfica, Real Madrid, Mónaco, Atlético, Barcelona | Goal.com


El club que mejor vende a sus canteranos es el Benfica, seguido por el Madrid. El Atleti es decimoprimero y el Barça, decimosegundo




www.google.com





Que oye entiendo que no te lo creas pero no me los he sacado de la manga, es la realidad. 

Por otra parte, eres tan corto entendiendo fútbol, que te basas en datos de victorias-derrotas para valorar un jugador, ¡y encima jugador del Madrid! 

Lo raro de cualquier jugador del Madrid de cualquier época de la historia que escojas es que tenga un ratio de derrotas superior al de victorias (club grande, ¿lo pillas?). 

Si estás escocido, porque te han dicho lo mismo que yo te dije sobre que Miguel tiene 0 conceptos tácticos me lleva a 2 hipótesis:
A) Te apellidas Gutiérrez. 
B) Los 28 de junio tienes algo que celebrar. 

No sé cuál elegir... 

Por cierto, lo del owned y demás... debes de tener 15 años cuando se trata de opinar con realidades. No se puede esperar nada de quien compara a Camavinga con Antonio Blanco.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo tiene más fácil Camavinga. Kroos apostaría a que se marcha del Madrid en junio, igual que Modric.
> 
> Más complicado lo va tener, por ahora, Tchouaméni con Casemiro.



A mi me da que Modric se retira este año, con la edad que tiene y después del mundial, en cualquier momento puede tener ya un bajón físico, no creo que se quedará para ser suplente, cambiar el papel con los jovenes, de Kroos lo tengo claro, si el ve que ya no está para primer nivel, encima con la pubalgia, lo deja, aunque puede ser favorecido con el parón del mundial este año para descansar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Laporta era taaaaaaan chusco y cateto en su primera presidencia o se ha estropeado con los años?



Siempre ha sido igual, en la primera etapa tuvo la suerte que con los fichajes que no quería le salieron buenos, además era un momento de expansión en la generación de ingresos, ahora es cuando se ve todo su potencial.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Antes de hablar hay que informarse bien hombre. Sí, el Madrid en 7 años (mientras ganaba 5 Champions) vendió canteranos por valor de 330 millones de euros.
> 
> Por otra parte, Miguel Gutiérrez, no es nadie en el mundo del fútbol. Ha jugado 9 partidos con el primer equipo en 2 temporadas porque tiene gente mejor que él por delante. Además se pasó lesionado todo el año.
> Tiene una pierna izquierda de fábula al igual que un desorden táctico bastante importante. Le faltan muchísimas tablas para ser un jugador competitivo en primera como para ser titular indiscutible del Madrid.
> ...



Y ojo, esto de los tres años en tu equipo u en otro del mismo país o 6 de ese nivel de competición es importante por el tema de las fichas, que solo 17 fichas son senior, el Sevilla el año pasado perdió una, es un tema que nadie explica, nuestros periodistas no se molestan, solo recuerdo un artículo de Álvarez de Mon en la galerna.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Ago 2022)

Ayer el Eintracht fue violado por el Bayern (1-6, con 0-5 al descanso), pero es un equipo que lleva en sus genes la irregularidad. Son capaces de esto y luego de ganarnos.

Además el Bayern es lo de siempre, aquí en Alemania tiene su cortijo montado, pero luego Champions, lleva 3 ganadas en 40 años. Pero vamos, no van a echar de menos a Lewandoski y (personal opinion) se va a ver que era el Bayern el que hacía bueno al polaco, y no al revés.


----------



## cebollo (6 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Laporta era taaaaaaan chusco y cateto en su primera presidencia o se ha estropeado con los años?



Creo que siempre ha sido igual pero en 2003 los directivos futbolisticos de referencia eran Gil, Caneda, Lopera o Paco Roig. Parecía más presentable por comparación.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo dudo mucho. Ceballos ha sido el único suplente elogiado públicamente por Ancelotti, tanto por su profesionalidad como por su implicación. Se nota que sabes mucho más de jugadores africanos.




Pues no lo dudes, en el antepenúltimo partido de Copa del Rey Ancelotti le mando jugar y Ceballos le mando a tomar por culo.

Buscalo.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (6 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Esa es otra, pero como no ganen la liga, cosa perfectamente posible, y fracasen en Champions cayendo por ejemplo en cuartos, no veria otra salida que la dimision inmediata de Laporta, y convocar asamblea extraordinaria para aprobar que el Barca se convierta en sociedad anonima deportiva.



Cuartos?? Si pasan de octavos es un milagro. 

Y apuesto que quedan eliminados en la fase de grupos y van a la UEFA por 2 año consecutivo. 

Ahora ya no hay excusas: 

Xavi hizo la pretemporada.
Xavi hizo la planificación.
Xavi hizo los fichajes.
Xavi hizo los descartes. 

Si fracasan, la culpa será de Koeman? 

Franco? 

Putin?


----------



## The Replicant (6 Ago 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Cuartos?? Si pasan de octavos es un milagro.
> 
> Y apuesto que quedan eliminados en la fase de grupos y van a la UEFA por 2 año consecutivo.
> 
> ...



La culpa sera del cespet

taluecs


----------



## fachacine (6 Ago 2022)

El gilipollas coge las estadísticas de Miguel Gutiérrez, ve que ha jugado 10 partidos y escoge la parte de las estadísticas que le interesa (el partido perdido) para cargar contra el chaval ocultando la otra parte de las estadísticas que le desmontan la paraeta, esto es, que ha ganado 8 de los 10 partidos. Si esto no es tener mala fe que venga Dios y que lo vea. Gentuza pipera lo llaman en mi pueblo. Y para mayor escarnio la comparación con Camavinga, en la temporada 2021-2022 claro que ha demostrado más que Miguel Gutiérrez, como que Miguel ha jugado 4 partidos y Eduardo ha jugado 16. Patético el ridículo de este personaje que se hace pasar por madridista.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Ago 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> La culpa sera del cespet
> 
> taluecs



No, se equivocan, de Florentino y del PP.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (6 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> El gilipollas coge las estadísticas de Miguel Gutiérrez, ve que ha jugado 10 partidos y escoge la parte de las estadísticas que le interesa (el partido perdido) para cargar contra el chaval ocultando la otra parte de las estadísticas que le desmontan la paraeta, esto es, que ha ganado 8 de los 10 partidos. Si esto no es tener mala fe que venga Dios y que lo vea. Gentuza pipera lo llaman en mi pueblo. Y para mayor escarnio la comparación con Camavinga, en la temporada 2021-2022 claro que ha demostrado más que Miguel Gutiérrez, como que Miguel ha jugado 4 partidos y Eduardo ha jugado 16. Patético el ridículo de este personaje que se hace pasar por madridista.



Pero qué parte de las estadísticas compañero? 

Creo que debes releer todo y ver que te han contestado 2 personas. Vas ciego de ira compadre. 

Básicamente se te ha dicho que Miguel tiene conceptos defensivos muy flojos y que ha sido señalado en varias ocasiones por ese motivo. El número de partidos jugados/ganados resulta irrelevante viendo el nivel de los rivales y el volumen de minutos. 
Si tú crees que Miguel está preparado para jugar contra Dembelé, Salah o Gnabry; pues oye, hay de todo en la viña del Señor. 

Luego hablas de comparar a Miguel con Camavinga cuando lo estabas comparando con Antonio Blanco, se te va el oremus y te ciega la bilis. 

Es curioso esto del Madrid y los piperos, ya que por norma general son los propios piperos los que se lo llaman a otros para descalificarles cuando son ellos mismos quien lo son. 
Fijate que los más piperos son aquellos que están más preocupados por la cantera o por el número de jugadores que el Madrid lleva a la Selección... 

Oye, coincide justamente con tus mayores preocupaciones en los mensajes que escribes.... 

Ay pipero, pipero... dedícate a disfrutar del 5 de 9 y deja que los que entienden de fútbol que son los que están en la secretaría técnica decidan lo que debe de hacerse o no. 

PD. Ten cuidado con la bilis que vas ciego.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (6 Ago 2022)

Dicen que el Gerona juega con 3 centrales así que le vendrá bien a Miguel para asentarse mientras mejora defensivamente. Lo malo es que lo ideal es que la siguiente temporada jugara en defensa de 4 para ver si puede venir aquí, y siendo vendido no lo va a hacer a no ser que cambien el entrenador.

Anchelotti le echó el perro 2 veces en sala de prensa. La primera contra el Celta, que es verdad que se come un gol, pero luego en ataque da otro, así que las gallinas que entran por las que salen, y después contra el Sheriff por algo que solo vió él. Y encima cuando nos marcan el churrigol del 2-1, que fue toda la jugada por su banda, no estaba en el campo. Vamos, que la cagan todos y no los manda al Castilla. Además, teniendo la liga ganada en enero tendría que haber jugado algo más. Todos los minutos de Marcelo, por ejemplo.

Si juega todos los partidos y es de los 2-3 mejores jugadores del Gerona volverá. Está en su mano, que menos Militao todos nuestros defensas van teniendo ya una edad.

----

A principio de verano decían que si cedían a Miguel iban a fichar a Fran García por 5 minoyes, ¿se sabe algo de esto?


----------



## Mecanosfera (6 Ago 2022)

Junto al necesario relevo de Benzema como jugador franquicia del equipo hay otro asunto que el club tiene que empezar a sondear: el sucesor de Carletto. Recuerdo titulares tras la 14 diciendo que puede convertirse en "el Ferguson del Madrid", lo cual es una ida de olla total por edad y porque a este tío se le suelen desmoronar los equipos de un día para otro, por los motivos que sean. Y si el mercado de jugadores esrá competidísimo, el de entrenadores top ya ni te cuento: están todos atadísimos en la Premier con contratos millonarios y lo más probable es que, si por lo que sea hay recambio en el banquillo a mitad de temporada, Florentino saque su vena sentimentaloide (su mayor flaqueza) y traiga de nuevo a un Zidane del que hay poco que esperar.
Pochettino me encantó en el Tottenham pero su descalabro en el PSG ante los egos del vestuario no inspira confianza. Tenemos la suerte de que la plantilla del Madrid es bastante humilde y no hay casi ninguno que vaya de estrellona por la vida, con lo que quizás podría encajar, pero es una incógnita. Otra opción sería tirarse a la piscina con Raúl pero dudo que esté a la altura del altísimo nivel táctico actual. Supongo que la directiva ya tendrá su lista de potenciales entrenadores pero no filtran nada a prensa para no desestabilizar el trabajo de Ancelotti, pero sorprende que este asunto no de pie a filtraciones desde informadores indies de twitter o youtube. Cada vez que el Madrid cambia de entrenador entran sudores fríos, esperemos que Carletto aguante al menos hasta final de temporada pero hay que prepararse para cualquier escenario, teniendo en cuenta que el rendimiento del barsa es una incógnita y quién sabe cómo estarán las cosas de aquí a un par de meses. Si el barsa empieza como un tiro y nos ponemos en la típica desventaja de 9 puntos en diciembre, Flo se va a poner muy nervioso y en esas situaciones es cuando toma las peores decisiones.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Ago 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> La culpa sera del cespet
> 
> taluecs



este verano tan caluroso está afectando al cespet muy negativamente, la culpa es del cambio climatico, luego del capitalismo luego del pp luego de españa y finalmente de franco y los reyes catolicos.


----------



## El amigo (6 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Laporta necesitaba tener beneficios la temp 21/22 para evitar líos
> Dos temporadas seguidas con perdidas y hay que convocar elecciones
> Por eso activo una palanca en Junio




Y por qué tiene unos avales, que se pueden ejecutar....


----------



## _Suso_ (6 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Junto al necesario relevo de Benzema como jugador franquicia del equipo hay otro asunto que el club tiene que empezar a sondear: el sucesor de Carletto. Recuerdo titulares tras la 14 diciendo que puede convertirse en "el Ferguson del Madrid", lo cual es una ida de olla total por edad y porque a este tío se le suelen desmoronar los equipos de un día para otro, por los motivos que sean. Y si el mercado de jugadores esrá competidísimo, el de entrenadores top ya ni te cuento: están todos atadísimos en la Premier con contratos millonarios y lo más probable es que, si por lo que sea hay recambio en el banquillo a mitad de temporada, Florentino saque su vena sentimentaloide (su mayor flaqueza) y traiga de nuevo a un Zidane del que hay poco que esperar.
> Pochettino me encantó en el Tottenham pero su descalabro en el PSG ante los egos del vestuario no inspira confianza. Tenemos la suerte de que la plantilla del Madrid es bastante humilde y no hay casi ninguno que vaya de estrellona por la vida, con lo que quizás podría encajar, pero es una incógnita. Otra opción sería tirarse a la piscina con Raúl pero dudo que esté a la altura del altísimo nivel táctico actual. Supongo que la directiva ya tendrá su lista de potenciales entrenadores pero no filtran nada a prensa para no desestabilizar el trabajo de Ancelotti, pero sorprende que este asunto no de pie a filtraciones desde informadores indies de twitter o youtube. Cada vez que el Madrid cambia de entrenador entran sudores fríos, esperemos que Carletto aguante al menos hasta final de temporada pero hay que prepararse para cualquier escenario, teniendo en cuenta que el rendimiento del barsa es una incógnita y quién sabe cómo estarán las cosas de aquí a un par de meses. Si el barsa empieza como un tiro y nos ponemos en la típica desventaja de 9 puntos en diciembre, Flo se va a poner muy nervioso y en esas situaciones es cuando toma las peores decisiones.



Joe, Ancelotti tampoco es tan viejo, tiene 63 años y tiene pinta de ser de las pocas personas, porque no suele pasar, que aprenden con la edad, se vuelven más sosegados y más listos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> El gilipollas coge las estadísticas de Miguel Gutiérrez, ve que ha jugado 10 partidos y escoge la parte de las estadísticas que le interesa (el partido perdido) para cargar contra el chaval ocultando la otra parte de las estadísticas que le desmontan la paraeta, esto es, que ha ganado 8 de los 10 partidos. Si esto no es tener mala fe que venga Dios y que lo vea. Gentuza pipera lo llaman en mi pueblo. Y para mayor escarnio la comparación con Camavinga, en la temporada 2021-2022 claro que ha demostrado más que Miguel Gutiérrez, como que Miguel ha jugado 4 partidos y Eduardo ha jugado 16. Patético el ridículo de este personaje que se hace pasar por madridista.



Mi principal argumento, que no te has molestado en rebatir, es que Miguel defiende mal. Por supuesto que no estoy dando argumentos cuantitativos con 10 partidos, estoy dando argumentos cualitativos: ha jugado un número suficiente de partidos para que todos veamos lo que hay, y lo que hay ahora mismo no da el nivel. Está muy bien que gane el 80% de los partidos, pero el partido del Celta se ganó 5-2 y Miguel fue un desastre, una cosa no quita a la otra.

Y fíjate que soy capaz de argumentar sin insultar ni repartir carnés de madridista, inténtalo si quieres.


----------



## fachacine (6 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Mi principal argumento, que no te has molestado en rebatir, es que Miguel defiende mal. Por supuesto que no estoy dando argumentos cuantitativos con 10 partidos, estoy dando argumentos cualitativos: ha jugado un número suficiente de partidos para que todos veamos lo que hay, y lo que hay ahora mismo no da el nivel. Está muy bien que gane el 80% de los partidos, pero el partido del Celta se ganó 5-2 y Miguel fue un desastre, una cosa no quita a la otra.
> 
> Y fíjate que soy capaz de argumentar sin insultar ni repartir carnés de madridista, inténtalo si quieres.



Otro que tal, aquí en el foro de la temporada pasada estuvimos comentando lo que nos parecía el chaval y la mayoría pensábamos que había que darle más minutos porque tenía buena pinta. Eso lo dijimos la mayoría, que tú y el otro tengáis una opinión distinta me parece muy respetable pero no era la opinión mayoritaria (debates que tenemos aquí todos los partidos, donde nos conocemos todos y tú nick de usuario es la primera vez que lo veo hablando del Madrid) . Y yo sólo insulto al que va con mala fe, y echarle en cara al chaval lo del Sheriff es de ser un mal bicho y un mierda de madridista. Y no me vengas con que si carnets de madridista ni hostias porque sois vosotros precisamente los que habéis emplazado a repartir carnets de monosabio, y las estadísticas os dan una hostia pero bien dada.


----------



## fachacine (6 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pero qué parte de las estadísticas compañero?
> 
> Creo que debes releer todo y ver que te han contestado 2 personas. Vas ciego de ira compadre.
> 
> ...



Tira a mamarla con la bilis, lo del Sheriff te ha delatado. Bastante ridículo has hecho para que aún sigas por aquí.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (6 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Tira a mamarla con la bilis, lo del Sheriff te ha delatado. Bastante ridículo has hecho para que aún sigas por aquí.



Vaya, ahora veo que optas por la estrategia de hacer que el grupo se una a ti intentando salir airoso de la situación y además intentas cerrar el debate diciendo que a mamarla, a hacer el ridículo, que si owned... Es lo típico que hace aquel que sabe que no tiene argumentos y pretende salirse por peteneras. 

Por partes, en ningún mensaje mío habrás leído nada del Sheriff. Lo primero que te diría es que al menos mejores esa comprensión lectora, ya que decirle a alguien que ha puesto algo que no ha escrito es cuanto menos ridículo. 

Después te diría que no confundas tus filias con la realidad. Acusas de inventar que la cantera ha dado 300 millones de euros. Lo vendes como invenciones y después todavía vienes a soltar que Odegaard no es canterano. 
Puritito ridículo chico. 

Y ya por último sobre Miguel Gutiérrez, el chico tuvo minutos cuando estuvo disponible y la cagó defensivamente, de ahí que Carlo no lo pusiera más. Que tú creas que necesitaba más minutos me parece perfecto. Yo con verle lo que le he visto me sobra para saber que el chaval no es tan bueno alante como lo que penaliza atrás. 
Si no tuvieras 15 años y de verdad entendieras de fútbol, sabrías que ese jugador ya lo tuvimos aquí y no salió bien porque atrás son un coladero. Ese jugador es Robert Jarni, del que Miguel es un clon. 

Ojo, no tengo nada en contra del chaval pero no tiene nivel Real Madrid a día de hoy. Antes parcheo con Nacho un día grande que jugar con Miguel. 

Y por último, sería interesante que dejaras de repartir carnets de madridistas y de piperos así como de insultar ya que haciéndolo lo único que haces es ponerte en ridículo. 

Pd. Lee con calma siempre y no te alteres. Al final acabas mezclando lo que te dicen unos u otros y tergiversas jugadores de un post a otro.


----------



## fachacine (6 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Vaya, ahora veo que optas por la estrategia de hacer que el grupo se una a ti intentando salir airoso de la situación y además intentas cerrar el debate diciendo que a mamarla, a hacer el ridículo, que si owned... Es lo típico que hace aquel que sabe que no tiene argumentos y pretende salirse por peteneras.
> 
> Por partes, en ningún mensaje mío habrás leído nada del Sheriff. Lo primero que te diría es que al menos mejores esa comprensión lectora, ya que decirle a alguien que ha puesto algo que no ha escrito es cuanto menos ridículo.
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón, lo del Sheriff lo dijo loquehayqueoir y a él tiene que ir dirigido las estadísticas que he sacado. Pero has participado igualmente en denigrar al chaval diciendo que defiende mal cuando ni de coña era eso lo que se comentó aquí durante los partidos, defiende infinitamente peor Lucas Vázquez (ese sí que no es defensa y carece manifiestamente de fundamentos defensivos) pero Lucas Vazquez no lo enviaríais al Gerona, claro, cuando es un paquete sideral. Y mi post inicial era para reclamar desmantelar la cantera si no la usan, lo digo y lo reafirmo, si eso es repartir carnets de madridista pasad a recoger el vuestro. Y por cierto, te pongas como te pongas Odegaard NO ES CANTERANO, es un chaval que lo fichamos con 16 años cuando ya jugaba en el Stromsgodset de la primera división Noruega (el equipo que acababa de ganar la liga), era un jugador que ya jugaba en primera división de otro país, no tiene nada que ver con Raúl González que lo fichamos de las categorías inferiores del Atlético, no sabes ni lo que es un canterano.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> (debates que tenemos aquí todos los partidos, donde nos conocemos todos y tú nick de usuario es la primera vez que lo veo hablando del Madrid) . Y yo sólo insulto al que va con mala fe, y echarle en cara al chaval lo del Sheriff es de ser un mal bicho y un mierda de madridista. Y no me vengas con que si carnets de madridista ni hostias porque sois vosotros precisamente los que habéis emplazado a repartir carnets de monosabio, y las estadísticas os dan una hostia pero bien dada.



Primero, la estadística sólo es estadística si la muestra es representativa del todo. 10 partidos contra equipos no aleatorios no son estadística.

Segundo, de todo Burbuja yo sólo posteo en este hilo (y a lo mejor en otros de fútbol), y bastante, además, desde hace años. Posteo poco o nada en otros hilos precisamente porque este foro, y el discurso en internet en general, se ha degradado de tal manera que es imposible expresar una opinión distinta sin que el otro pase directamente al insulto.

Y te voy a explicar lo que es la mala fe, que ni lo has mirado en un diccionario de uso. Mala fe no es decir que Miguel Gutiérrez es muy malo; eso es una opinión como cualquier otra. Mala fe es argumentar tu posición en base a un hecho objetivamente falso y muy fácil de comprobar, visto que no te has molestado en comprobarlo. Por ejemplo, que yo no posteo en este hilo.

Ale, hasta otra.


----------



## Chispeante (6 Ago 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> este verano tan caluroso está afectando al cespet muy negativamente, la culpa es del cambio climatico, luego del capitalismo luego del pp luego de españa y finalmente de franco y los reyes catolicos.



Y Ayuso, siempre Ayuso,.. tan pizpi como malvada.


----------



## manutartufo (6 Ago 2022)

Joeque pesaos con el Gutiérrez!


----------



## Maestroscuroo (6 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón, lo del Sheriff lo dijo loquehayqueoir y a él tiene que ir dirigido las estadísticas que he sacado. Pero has participado igualmente en denigrar al chaval diciendo que defiende mal cuando ni de coña era eso lo que se comentó aquí durante los partidos, defiende infinitamente peor Lucas Vázquez (ese sí que no es defensa y carece manifiestamente de fundamentos defensivos) pero Lucas Vazquez no lo enviaríais al Gerona, claro, cuando es un paquete sideral. Y mi post inicial era para reclamar desmantelar la cantera si no la usan, lo digo y lo reafirmo, si eso es repartir carnets de madridista pasad a recoger el vuestro. Y por cierto, te pongas como te pongas Odegaard NO ES CANTERANO, es un chaval que lo fichamos con 16 años cuando ya jugaba en el Stromsgodset de la primera división Noruega (el equipo que acababa de ganar la liga), era un jugador que ya jugaba en primera división de otro país, no tiene nada que ver con Raúl González que lo fichamos de las categorías inferiores del Atlético, no sabes ni lo que es un canterano.



Yo no denigro a nadie. Doy mi opinión igual que tu das las tuya. 
En mi opinión ni Lucas Vázquez ni Miguel Gutiérrez tienen nivel Real Madrid. 
Uno porque sólo tiene su pierna izquierda y el otro porque sólo corre como si esto solo fuera correr. 

¿Para qué quieres desmantelar la cantera si te da réditos como casi ninguna de Europa? Que no estés de acuerdo en su gestión y en el reparto de minutos cuando llegan al primer equipo estoy hasta de acuerdo contigo, pero como no soy un talibán de la cantera ya te puse en un post anterior que el único que debería ser titular aquí es Hakimi y Llorente sería suplente de Casemiro el año pasado (este ya sería el tercer suplente). 

Respecto a qué es ser canterano, estás equivocado. Cualquier jugador que complete 3 años en el filial entre los 15 y los 21 lo es. No lo digo yo, lo dice la UEFA. Hay infinitos casos de jugadores fichados de todo el mundo entre esas edades que son canteranos. 

Fíjate lo que es el relato que el Barca considera a Jutglá o Abde como canteranos, el primero llego con 22 años y el segundo con 19 previo pago de 2 millones de euros. 
Mientras que tú, a Odegaard no lo consideras porque hubo que pagar y porque venía de Noruega. Lo que son las cosas y los relatos.... 
Y no es como me ponga yo, son las normas que rigen el fútbol.

Y no hace falta que sentencies con que no sé esto o no se lo otro. Igual el que estás equivocado eres tú. 

Raúl canterano, Odegaard también. Que juegue a los 16 años en primera División de no se qué liga y en no se club y haya costado un dinero, no exime de que sea canterano. 
¿Qué te crees que no hay chavales de la cantera por los que se paga traspaso, se da trabajo a sus padres y ya juegan a nivel profesional? La única diferencia con Odegaard fue el bombo que dio la prensa con ello porque al chaval lo quiso toda Europa, pero a efectos prácticos canterano. Otra cosa es que vayas a contracorriente de lo que dice la norma, entonces ahí ya no entro.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (6 Ago 2022)

No voy a meterme en la conversación de si el chaval sirve o no sirve para el júrgol, pero sí hay que decir que la cantera del Madric es de las que producen más rendimiento en el mundo.

Otra cosa es que hace años que no ha salido una figura a nivel mundial (habría que ver si Rodrigo y Vinicius son canteranos, que dependerá de la edad a la que llegaran). Hay dos diferencias entre la cantera del Barça y la del Madrid, la primera es que en la del Barça ha salido un Messi y alguno más con fama a nivel mundial, y la segunda es que al Farça le van a salir más jugadores para el primer equipo porque desde pequeños ya juegan con el esquema del primer equipo y se les da muchas más oportunidades.

De los 38 partidos que hay en la liga salen muchos minutos disponibles para la cantera, otra cosa es que no se les quiera dar y en otras épocas sí se hiciera, como con Guti, Raúl, el Topo ...


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

Eso que está haciendo ahora el Madrid, de la venta del 50% de los derechos de jugadores como Kubo o Gutiérrez, ¿qué os parece?. Antes se vendía con cláusula de recompra, ahora parece que el club ha cambiado de sistema. Desde lejos, da la impresión de que en la fórmula del 50% se confía menos en una futura recompra del jugador.


----------



## Fiodor (6 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> A mí lo de Miguel Gutiérrez me toca los huevos, podríamos directamente desmantelar la cantera y acabamos antes y nos ahorramos lo que cueste mantenerla



El problema es que el Castilla está en una división de solteros contra casados... No puedes pasar a un chaval de jugar ahí a enfrentarse al público del Bernabéu... Lo normal es que le tiemblen las piernas... Hasta que el Castilla no esté en Segunda, todos los jugadores deberán pasar por un tercer equipo para conocer su valía...


----------



## Maestroscuroo (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Eso que está haciendo ahora el Madrid, de la venta del 50% de los derechos de jugadores como Kubo o Gutiérrez, ¿qué os parece?. Antes se vendía con cláusula de recompra, ahora parece que el club ha cambiado de sistema. Desde lejos, da la impresión de que en la fórmula del 50% se confía menos en una futura recompra del jugador.



Pues a mí me parece que es mejor esa fórmula, piensa que así el club al que llega va a ponerlo a jugar porque le interesa que progrese bien para quedárselo bien para venderlo. 
Con la cesión, los clubs apenas tenían motivaciones para ponerlos a jugar, de esta manera tienen incentivos para que jueguen. 
Además al conservar el 50%, una futura venta que fuera vamos a suponer por 40 millones de euros (no sé cuál será su cláusula) al Madrid no le supone nada pagar 20 si el jugador le interesa


----------



## vurvujo (6 Ago 2022)

Lo típico en Alemania, todos violados por el Gayern.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> A mi me da que Modric se retira este año, con la edad que tiene y después del mundial, en cualquier momento puede tener ya un bajón físico, no creo que se quedará para ser suplente, cambiar el papel con los jovenes, de Kroos lo tengo claro, si el ve que ya no está para primer nivel, encima con la pubalgia, lo deja, aunque puede ser favorecido con el parón del mundial este año para descansar.



Yo imagino un escenario en que se queda hasta finales del 2024. Este año jugarían 60% del tiempo disponible y la siguiente menos del 40%. Si Eduardo, Aureliano, Fede y Ceballos son realmente bueno deberían haberlo demostrado ya para ese momento.


----------



## vurvujo (6 Ago 2022)

Esto me ha hecho gracia.

Para los que duden que el no-fichaje de Mbappé será de lo poco que pueden celebrar


----------



## filets (6 Ago 2022)

Los culerdos estan desatados. Son todos unos pequeños Laportas


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No voy a meterme en la conversación de si el chaval sirve o no sirve para el júrgol, pero sí hay que decir que la cantera del Madric es de las que producen más rendimiento en el mundo.
> 
> Otra cosa es que hace años que no ha salido una figura a nivel mundial (habría que ver si Rodrigo y Vinicius son canteranos, que dependerá de la edad a la que llegaran). Hay dos diferencias entre la cantera del Barça y la del Madrid, la primera es que en la del Barça ha salido un Messi y alguno más con fama a nivel mundial, y la segunda es que al Farça le van a salir más jugadores para el primer equipo porque desde pequeños ya juegan con el esquema del primer equipo y se les da muchas más oportunidades.
> 
> De los 38 partidos que hay en la liga salen muchos minutos disponibles para la cantera, otra cosa es que no se les quiera dar y en otras épocas sí se hiciera, como con Guti, Raúl, el Topo ...



Para mi el papel de la cantera ha cambiado en el futbol actual. Y en el caso del Madrid muy especialmente. Porque eso de tener mas o menos canteranos en el primer equipo da exactamente igual, ya que de lo que se trata es de ganar titulos. Los canteranos deben servir fundamentalmente para hacer caja, y si de pascuas a ramos sale algun fenomeno, cojonudo, pero la cantera al menos en un equipo grande, debe estar para sacar jugadores al mercado, no para subirlos al primer equipo. Y de hecho pienso que se les deberia dejar muy clarito desde que estan en juveniles. Que una cosa es soñar con llegar a jugar en el Madrid, pero su verdadero objetivo deberia ser basicamente el de llegar a convertirse en profesionales.

Asi por ejemplo se evitarian casos tan bochornosos o pateticos como el de Mariano.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pues a mí me parece que es mejor esa fórmula, piensa que así el club al que llega va a ponerlo a jugar porque le interesa que progrese bien para quedárselo bien para venderlo.
> Con la cesión, los clubs apenas tenían motivaciones para ponerlos a jugar, de esta manera tienen incentivos para que jueguen.
> Además al conservar el 50%, una futura venta que fuera vamos a suponer por 40 millones de euros (no sé cuál será su cláusula) al Madrid no le supone nada pagar 20 si el jugador le interesa



La segunda parte es la que no pillo. El 50% significa nada si quién tiene interés real en el jugador es el Madrid. El 50% sería igual a lo que el otro club quisiera cobrar. El producto se encarecería para el Madrid. Al Madrid sólo le sale a cuenta el 50% cuando el club destino lo vende a otro club.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La segunda parte es la que no pillo. El 50% significa nada si quién tiene interés real en el jugador es el Madrid. El 50% sería igual a lo que el otro club quisiera cobrar. El producto se encarecería para el Madrid. Al Madrid sólo le sale a cuenta el 50% cuando el club destino lo vende a otro club.



Tener el 50% de la ficha te garantiza tener un 50% del poder de decisión. 

Si mañana viene el Atleti y pone 30 millones por Miguel, el Madrid por 15 (si le interesa) se lo lleva. 
Si no le interesa, se lleva el 50% del traspaso. 

En el caso de Miguel se comentaque hay una cláusula de 35/40 millones de euros, si el Madrid lo quiere de vuelta, por 17.5/20 es suyo. Ahora se embolsa 5.

Al final por aproximadamente 12/15 millones, pone al jugador a coger una experiencia que en el Madrid no iba a adquirir. 

Por otra parte, aquí vuelve a demostrarse lo bien que emplea el Madrid su cantera. Mingueza por poner un ejemplo, ha sido vendido al 100% por 3 millones de euros. 
Miguel el 50% por 5. 

Es un win win se mire por donde se mire.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Tener el 50% de la ficha te garantiza tener un 50% del poder de decisión.
> 
> Si mañana viene el Atleti y pone 30 millones por Miguel, el Madrid por 15 (si le interesa) se lo lleva.
> Si no le interesa, se lleva el 50% del traspaso.
> ...



Pero el caso que te digo perjudica al Madrid. Si el Madrid es el único club con interés serio en Miguel, Kubo, o quién sea, el 50% no le va a servir para ahorrarse en euro en la recompra. Si el valor de mercado de esos jugadores es X, al Madrid le pedirán 2X.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (6 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero el caso que te digo perjudica al Madrid. Si el Madrid es el único club con interés serio en Miguel, Kubo, o quién sea, el 50% no le va a servir para ahorrarse en euro en la recompra. Si el valor de mercado de esos jugadores es X, al Madrid le pedirán 2X.



No, como máximo el Madrid pagará 15 millones (descuento los 5 que cobramos ahora por venderle). En ningún caso podrán pedirle al Madrid más de la cláusula. Ojalá se diera el caso de tener que recomprarle por 15 ya que entonces es que habrá despuntado y bien nos lo quedaremos o lo venderemos nosotros por 40/50 como se hizo con Odegaard, Reguilón o Hakimi. 

En este tipo de operaciones, al Girona no le interesa vender a un Celta o Real Sociedad por 20, ya que la mitad es para el Madrid y el pago de 5 millones ahora, hace que al final solo ganen 5. Descontando el salario, no le sale rentable. 

Al Madrid 20 millones no le suponen nada. Lo importante es no perder el poder de decisión sobre el jugador.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> No, como máximo el Madrid pagará 15 millones (descuento los 5 que cobramos ahora por venderle). En ningún caso podrán pedirle al Madrid más de la cláusula. Ojalá se diera el caso de tener que recomprarle por 15 ya que entonces es que habrá despuntado y bien nos lo quedaremos o lo venderemos nosotros por 40/50 como se hizo con Odegaard, Reguilón o Hakimi.
> 
> En este tipo de operaciones, al Girona no le interesa vender a un Celta o Real Sociedad por 20, ya que la mitad es para el Madrid y el pago de 5 millones ahora, hace que al final solo ganen 5. Descontando el salario, no le sale rentable.
> 
> Al Madrid 20 millones no le suponen nada. Lo importante es no perder el poder de decisión sobre el jugador.



Es verdad, la cláusula pone un tope a lo que pueden pedir.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Mingueza por poner un ejemplo, ha sido vendido al 100% por 3 millones de euros.
> Miguel el 50% por 5.



Miguel no me parece nada del otro mundo, pero es que Mingueza es más malo que la carne de pescuezo.

Yo lo de Laporta lo medio entiendo, porque las alineaciones que le tocaba hacer al Barça entre septiembre y diciembre del año pasado no daban ni para jugar la intertoto.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Ago 2022)

El Sevilla ha fichado a Isco.

Viene libre. La verdad, que les ha tocado el gordo.


----------



## xilebo (7 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Sevilla ha fichado a Isco.
> 
> Viene libre. La verdad, que les ha tocado el gordo.



Nunca mejor dicho


----------



## filets (7 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Sevilla ha fichado a Isco.
> 
> Viene libre. La verdad, que les ha tocado el gordo.



Se les va Diego Carlos y Kounde pero fichan a Isco
PadreMonchi padreando otra vez


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Sevilla ha fichado a Isco.
> 
> Viene libre. La verdad, que les ha tocado el gordo.



Gran fichaje del Villarreal. Les da media clasificación para la Champions.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Sevilla ha fichado a Isco.
> 
> Viene libre. La verdad, que les ha tocado el gordo.



Si logra Lopetegui recuperarlo será para ponerle una estatua ecuestre en la plaza mayor...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Ago 2022)

Un recuerdo para Varane. Jornada 1 de la Premier y es suplente de Maguire y de un argentino de 1'75m.


----------



## Roedr (7 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Un recuerdo para Varane. Jornada 1 de la Premier y es suplente de Maguire y de un argentino de 1'75m.



No sé que habrá pasado con él, pero el Varane del Madrid era buenísimo (y sí, me acuerdo de sus pifias).


----------



## Roedr (7 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Nunca mejor dicho



La verdad es que Benzema merece levantar su primer título como capitán.


----------



## filets (7 Ago 2022)

Hemos ganado la Copa Sentimiento y aqui nadie dice nada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Yo imagino un escenario en que se queda hasta finales del 2024. Este año jugarían 60% del tiempo disponible y la siguiente menos del 40%. Si Eduardo, Aureliano, Fede y Ceballos son realmente bueno deberían haberlo demostrado ya para ese momento.



Sip, como mucho forzará para la euro 24.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hemos ganado la Copa Sentimiento y aqui nadie dice nada



Este tipo de trofeos, sentimiento, valors, siempre han sido más del far$a.


----------



## vurvujo (7 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Los culerdos estan desatados. Son todos unos pequeños Laportas



¿campeón?.


Y eso que solo han ganado una copa del rey en las últimas tres temporadas. Cuando ganen algo van a volverse locos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Sevilla ha fichado a Isco.
> 
> Viene libre. La verdad, que les ha tocado el gordo.



Pues el cabrón se estaba poniendo en forma e igual hasta empieza bien. Su problema es la actitud y la continuidad.


----------



## vurvujo (7 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero el caso que te digo perjudica al Madrid. Si el Madrid es el único club con interés serio en Miguel, Kubo, o quién sea, el 50% no le va a servir para ahorrarse en euro en la recompra. Si el valor de mercado de esos jugadores es X, al Madrid le pedirán 2X.



¿Cuál es el valor de mercado de un jugador que solo le interesa al Madrid?.


----------



## vurvujo (7 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hemos ganado la Copa Sentimiento y aqui nadie dice nada



¿Copa Sentimiento?

Pero que puta mierda es esta.... yo me bajo de este mundo.


----------



## vurvujo (7 Ago 2022)

Para divertirnos un rato

Marca compara la "chilena" de Messi de ayer con grandes chilenas históricas de la Champions League.

Y uno dice que es mejor que la de Messi, los otros solo la empujaron y en su lugar Mensi se la acomodó con el pecho. Y no, no es troll, yo también lo pensé.


----------



## 1447 (7 Ago 2022)

Hasta el sugnormal de Season ha empezado a meter tuits del equipo femenino lesbiano, digo, masculino atrapado en cuerpos de mujer, perdón de género indefinido cambiante.

Qué asco dan. Y los gays que les dan publicidad más aún.


----------



## vurvujo (7 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé que habrá pasado con él, pero el Varane del Madrid era buenísimo (y sí, me acuerdo de sus pifias).



Incomprensible. Para mi Varane siempre fue un central top mundial. A mi en las últimas temporadas me pareció que era el que le daba estabilidad atrás al Madrid más que Ramos... y le defendí cuando las cagadas contra el City, además que me dolió que se fuera.

No entiendo como se puede caer tan bajo tan pronto. Como si fuese un niñito que lo sacan de casa (Madrid) y se siente desorientado y perdido.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Incomprensible. Para mi Varane siempre fue un central top mundial. A mi en las últimas temporadas me pareció que era el que le daba estabilidad atrás al Madrid más que Ramos... y le defendí cuando las cagadas contra el City, además que me dolió que se fuera.
> 
> No entiendo como se puede caer tan bajo tan pronto. Como si fuese un niñito que lo sacan de casa (Madrid) y se siente desorientado y perdido.



Encima al descanso iban perdiendo 0-2 en casa contra el todopoderoso Brighton, que además perdió a su mejor jugador hace 3 días. La momia de Ronaldo ha entrado en el minuto 53 a ver si rascan algo.

El Barça siempre puede contar con meterse en Champions a poco que lo hagan un poquito bien, pero en la Premier... Varane puede haber jugado ya su último partido de Champions perfectamente.


----------



## Roedr (7 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el valor de mercado de un jugador que solo le interesa al Madrid?.



El de Mariano fueron unos cuantos millonejos.


----------



## Mecanosfera (7 Ago 2022)

Acaba de perder el United en un partido increíblemente malo. Me he quedado flipando del espantoso nivel de juego, parecían pollos sin cabeza corriendo sin sentido, metiendo balones random a la cazuela, sin orden ni concierto... Muy heavy, a este United se lo merienda cualquier equipillo español de media tabla sin pestañear. Y CR ya no está ni para Europa League, las jugadas con algún peligro le pillaban a 30 metros de donde debería estar y estuvo todo el tiempo rígido, estático y con cara de no entender nada. Vaya fiasco.


----------



## filets (7 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Acaba de perder el United en un partido increíblemente malo. Me he quedado flipando del espantoso nivel de juego, parecían pollos sin cabeza corriendo sin sentido, metiendo balones random a la cazuela, sin orden ni concierto... Muy heavy, a este United se lo merienda cualquier equipillo español de media tabla sin pestañear. Y CR ya no está ni para Europa League, las jugadas con algún peligro le pillaban a 30 metros de donde debería estar y estuvo todo el tiempo rígido, estático y con cara de no entender nada. Vaya fiasco.



Milan Utd


----------



## artemis (7 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hemos ganado la Copa Sentimiento y aqui nadie dice nada




Jajajajaja copa sentimiento? Jajajajajaja


----------



## filets (7 Ago 2022)

Yo recuerdo las dos ultimas temporadas de Varane mala y muy mala
El Chelsea nos elimino por su culpa
Me alegre mucho cuando lo vendimos, ya era un paquete


----------



## vurvujo (7 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El de Mariano fueron unos cuantos millonejos.



No respondes la pregunta. Pero para no hacer mucho rodeos te lo digo, el precio será el que el Madrid ponga en la mesa.

Y además, en el caso de Mariano el Madrid no era el único interesado en Mariano. Hay que recordar que Mariano ya tenía un acuerdo con Sevilla y el Madrid tenía un derecho de tanteo









Aulas explica como el Real Madrid le ‘robó’ a Mariano al Sevilla


El presidente del Lyon asegura que llegó a un acuerdo con el Sevilla a petición de Mariano y que después el conjunto blanco usó su derecho de tanteo sin que lo esperaran.




www.mundodeportivo.com








> *El presidente del Lyon asegura que llegó a un acuerdo con el Sevilla a petición de Mariano y que después el conjunto blanco usó su derecho de tanteo sin que lo esperaran*





> “Mariano nos dijo que quería irse. La oferta del Sevilla llegó sin que nosotros la solicitáramos. Retener a un jugador en contra de su voluntad, es una mala preparación para una temporada saludable. Hemos dado el OK al Sevilla”.


----------



## vurvujo (7 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Yo recuerdo las dos ultimas temporadas de Varane mala y muy mala
> *El Chelsea nos elimino por su culpa*
> Me alegre mucho cuando lo vendimos, ya era un paquete




El Chelsea nos eliminó porque eran muy superiores a nosotros. Fue realmente un milagro que a falta de 10 minutos estábamos a un gol de no caer eliminados. 

Y Varane ni siquiera jugó el partido de vuelta.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> El Chelsea nos eliminó porque eran muy superiores a nosotros. Fue realmente un milagro que a falta de 10 minutos estábamos a un gol de no caer eliminados.
> 
> Y Varane ni siquiera jugó el partido de vuelta.



El Chelsea nunca tuvo Covid


----------



## Maestroscuroo (7 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Incomprensible. Para mi Varane siempre fue un central top mundial. A mi en las últimas temporadas me pareció que era el que le daba estabilidad atrás al Madrid más que Ramos... y le defendí cuando las cagadas contra el City, además que me dolió que se fuera.
> 
> No entiendo como se puede caer tan bajo tan pronto. Como si fuese un niñito que lo sacan de casa (Madrid) y se siente desorientado y perdido.



Es muy fácil, se llama hambre. Pasa tres cuartos de lo mismo con el gym, en el momento en el que llegas al objetivo marcado hay 2 opciones: seguir peleando y manteniendo lo que tanto te ha costado, o dejarte ir tras haberlo conseguido todo. 

El top de los top de clubs es el Madrid. La exigencia es máxima día a día y hay que estar concentrado cada minuto que pasas en el club. 

Cuando ya no te ves así, sólo te queda ir a atracar por otros lugares del mundo con menores exigencias como por ejemplo los clubs ingleses. 

No es de extrañar que en la Premier haya auténticos elefantes cobrando pastizales con el mínimo de exigencia. Es el paso previo a Qatar.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Ago 2022)

Hoy vuelve el chiringuito no?


----------



## Paobas (7 Ago 2022)

2 acaba de Marcar Haaland en el estreno liguero del City. Dedicado a los juntaletras de las RRSS y del periodismo que ya daban su periplo por el City como fracasado por un puto partido, por uno. Me recuerda a los tontos del Farza sacando pecho por ganarnos 1-0 en un partido insulso de pretemporada.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> 2 acaba de Marcar Haaland en el estreno liguero del City. Dedicado a los juntaletras de las RRSS y del periodismo que ya daban su periplo por el City como fracasado por un puto partido, por uno. Me recuerda a los tontos del Farza sacando pecho por ganarnos 1-0 en un partido insulso de pretemporada.



A ver hijo, a mi me parece que tu también estás juzgando por un partido.  Haaland es bueno, y en un equipo tan ofensivo como el Shitty, es normal que se hinche a meter goles.

Además a la prensa le encanta ensalzar artificialmente cosas, para que luego cuando la realidad golpee, hacer drama. Ayer por ejemplo, con 0-4, Messi mete un gol de Chilena al Clermont-Ferrand (Equipo mítico), y la prensa se pone a compararlo con la chilena de Ronaldo en Turin o la de Bale en la final de Champions. Hay que tener un CI de 70 para darle la misma relevancia. El año pasado, en un Bochum - Mainz, uno de los jugadores del Bochum se regateó a SEIS de los nuestros, del Mainz y metió gol. Fue elegido gol del año en Alemania, y en la prensa española ni se ha mencionado. Y es un puto gol "maradoniano" de tres pares de cojones:



Esto lo mete Messi, y están pidiendo el balón de oro desde que lo marca hasta 2 horas antes de la gala.

Lo que me jode es abrir la prensa deportiva española, y no ver más que noticias del Shitty, del PSG, del United y derivados. A buscar el morbo con el pasado...


----------



## Mecanosfera (7 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> 2 acaba de Marcar Haaland en el estreno liguero del City. Dedicado a los juntaletras de las RRSS y del periodismo que ya daban su periplo por el City como fracasado por un puto partido, por uno. Me recuerda a los tontos del Farza sacando pecho por ganarnos 1-0 en un partido insulso de pretemporada.



Goles nivel Morata. Cualquiera de esos goles los hubiese marcado incluso un Mariano, es más, probablemente el City hubiese metido muchos más goles si no tuviesen hoy su esquema supeditado al 9 puro que es Haaland.
La verdad que el City tiene un equipazo, y juegan muy bien. Parece un equipo de La Liga. Estos días he estado viendo muchos partidos Premier y la verdad es que Liverpool, City y Chelsea son los únicos que están a la altura del nivel de juego europeo. El resto de esa liga pueblerina es una mierda. El partido entre el United y el Brighton por ejemplo fue un esperpento absoluto, eso de la "exigencia física de la Premier" consiste en correr descontrolados y sin plan a ver si entra una da casualidad. De verdad que equipos como Celta, Villareal o Betis le dan mil vueltas a esos horrrorosos equipuchos tercermundistas de la Premier que supuestamente es la gran competición liguera del planeta. El West Ham hoy jugó como puede jugar un Espanyol o un Leganés, siendo muy generosos. Fútbol "físico" de hace 30 años que si los pilla cualquier espabilado de La Liga les mete 5.
A nivel champions, a Haaland no le queda otra que ser un comodín de De Bruyne, que es quien manda en ese equipo. Veremos cómo lo gestionan. Para mí, sin duda hay muchos otros equipos en los que el noruego podría brillar mucho más que en el City de Pep.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo que me jode es abrir la prensa deportiva española, y no ver más que noticias del Shitty, del PSG, del United y derivados. A buscar el morbo con el pasado...



Mi navegador Opera para android por alguna razón no para de ofrecerme mierda noticias del Spork y el Truño Deportivo en su página de inicio, y a veces, sobre todo últimamente que parece que estamos viviendo los últimos años del FCB como club deportivo y no como chiringuito de moros, pico en ellas. El tonillo de "aquest any sí" y "se vienen cositas de venganza" es constante y creciente ¡pero no con respecto al FCB sino al PSG!

Es evidente que estos medios, muy expertos y especializados en vender comida-basura informativa a una cuadrilla de subnormales han detectado que en el _zeitgeist_ del aficionado blaugrana el PSG es el archienemigo del odiado opresor madridista y, por tanto, un mesías secundario. 

En lo que no caen es que sólo la Superliga puede salvar al FCB, (y Laporta lo sabe, y por eso hace lo que está haciendo: reforzar su crédito político a largo plazo adulando y enardeciendo al aficionado porque ningún ajuste de cinturón a a tener efecto suficiente) y que los aficionados jaleando al mayor enemigo de la Superliga en lo deportivo y en lo político están jaleando la desaparición de su club. No del FCB, que ya es un meme (no sólo en el sentido obiwanchernobiano, sino también en el sentido original, dawkiniano, de la palabra), pero sí de un club llamado así.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Esto me ha hecho gracia.
> 
> Para los que duden que el no-fichaje de Mbappé será de lo poco que pueden celebrar



Lo del Barsa tiene pinta de que va a acabar muy mal, parece un puto circo de los horrores.


----------



## feps (7 Ago 2022)

Isco, de ficha fija, va a cobrar la cuarta parte que en el Madrid. La cuarta parte. Está claro que son nuevos tiempos y, excepto los cracks contrastados, no se puede pagar ya lo que hace cinco años. Por eso el Madrid hace muy bien en andarse con pies de plomo. 

Resulta un lastre pesadísimo, además de un nefasto ejemplo, tener jugadores como Bale, Isco o Mariano.


----------



## Andr3ws (7 Ago 2022)

¿Pero al final el Barça va a poder inscribir a todo lo que ha fichado?
Sería LOLeante que hubiese fichado y que no pudiera usar a esos jugadores.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Isco, de ficha fija, va a cobrar la cuarta parte que en el Madrid. La cuarta parte. Está claro que son nuevos tiempos y, excepto los cracks contrastados, no se puede pagar ya lo que hace cinco años. Por eso el Madrid hace muy bien en andarse con pies de plomo.
> 
> Resulta un lastre pesadísimo, además de un nefasto ejemplo, tener jugadores como Bale, Isco o Mariano.



Es que además en la Liga está pasando una cosa. El año pasado, a los equipos les entró lo de CVC, entonces de repente contaron con un ingreso extra y su límite salarial aumentó "artificialmente" por ese ingreso puntual.

Ese año, ese ingreso NO le tienen, además de que hay que descontar un 10% de ingresos de derechos de TV que no se llevan (Que pueden ser alomejor 5-6 millones de €uros, no es mucho pero algo es), y si quieren mantener plantillas con los mismos sueldos... pues no pueden. Hay muchos equipos que no han inscrito todavía precisamente por eso, porque están esperando a vender para poder cumplir los límites. El Barcelona es el peor de todos (Ya veremos como la hacen, porque los partidos son el fin de semana que viene), pero hay varios que todavía van "pillados".

Esto hace 20 años se consentía, de ahi los descensos administrativos, las quiebras y todas estas cosas, ahora si ingresas X, no te puedes gastar más de Y. El Barcelona este año muy bien, ha hecho un ingreso brutal con las palancas, pero es puralmente puntual y artificial. El que viene van a tener que descontar lo que han vendido... tendrán que vender si o si. Esto va a ser muy divertido .


----------



## Tubiegah (7 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Pero al final el Barça va a poder inscribir a todo lo que ha fichado?
> Sería LOLeante que hubiese fichado y que no pudiera usar a esos jugadores.



Se saltarán la ley una vez más.
Son mès qun cluc, no lo olvidemos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Ago 2022)

Baloncesto la sub 18 gana el europeo en turkia a pesar del ambiente en Estambul


----------



## fachacine (8 Ago 2022)

En una noticia de Marca han puesto estas foto de Su Florentineza durante la pretemporada en UCLA. La verdad es que se le ve cansado y mayor, ojalá nos dure muchos años.


----------



## Andr3ws (8 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> En una noticia de Marca han puesto estas foto de Su Florentineza durante la pretemporada en UCLA. La verdad es que se le ve cansado y mayor, ojalá nos dure muchos años.



Yo creo que Floren, cuando acabe la obra se echa a un lado. 
Más legado que ese no va a dejar ya.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé que habrá pasado con él, pero el Varane del Madrid era buenísimo (y sí, me acuerdo de sus pifias).



Ser suplen e Maguire es para retirarte del fútbol, claro que nadie sabe porque juega ese tipo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Para divertirnos un rato
> 
> Marca compara la "chilena" de Messi de ayer con grandes chilenas históricas de la Champions League.
> 
> Y uno dice que es mejor que la de Messi, los otros solo la empujaron y en su lugar Mensi se la acomodó con el pecho. Y no, no es troll, yo también lo pensé.



Eso no es lo que se llama una chilena, tiene los pies apoyados, lo de Messi y la prensa es mayor control que el gobierno de China en su país.


----------



## feps (8 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Yo creo que Floren, cuando acabe la obra se echa a un lado.
> Más legado que ese no va a dejar ya.



Yo creo que este hombre lleva demasiado estrés encima. Ser un tiburón de los negocios desde hace cuarenta años debe ser durísimo. También fue para él un palo muy duro la muerte de su mujer. Ojalá dure muchos años, pero lo inteligente sería tener un delfín preparado, rodeado del mejor equipo. Se ha llegado a filtrar el nombre de Carlos Sainz.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Yo creo que este hombre lleva demasiado estrés encima. Ser un tiburón de los negocios desde hace cuarenta años debe ser durísimo. También fue para él un palo muy duro la muerte de su mujer. Ojalá dure muchos años, pero lo inteligente sería tener un delfín preparado, rodeado del mejor equipo. Se ha llegado a filtrar el nombre de Carlos Sainz.



Pues los Sainz son hombres de bien, trabajadores y exitosos, aman los colores del club y además siempre hablan muy bien con la prensa. Tanto el padre como el hijo. Otra cosa son las habilidades "en el despacho". 

Yo me creo más que sea alguien del gabinete actual. También os digo, Florentino la primera parte fue bastante horribilis, se pasó de rosca y tomó decisiones muy Paco. Otra cosa es que nos quedemos con los últimos 10 años (Y aun asi lo de traer a Benitez fue una cagada).


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo me creo más que sea alguien del gabinete actual. También os digo, Florentino la primera parte fue bastante horribilis, se pasó de rosca y tomó decisiones muy Paco.



Hasta un tipo tan capaz en los negocios como Florentino tardó en aprender a ser presidente del Real Madrid. Yo personalmente espero que se retire de la misma manera en la que se retiró Bernabeu, directamente al hoyo. Los delfines suelen trabajar mejor siendo delfines.


----------



## Andr3ws (8 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que Carlos Sainz podría hacerlo bien. Además son gente muy querida y con pocos detractores. Madrileños, deportistas, carreras sin escándalos, parecen gente de bien… No se me ocurre nada en contra. 
Luego ya que su gestión de frutos o no, ya se vería…


----------



## Maestroscuroo (8 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Yo creo que Carlos Sainz podría hacerlo bien. Además son gente muy querida y con pocos detractores. Madrileños, deportistas, carreras sin escándalos, parecen gente de bien… No se me ocurre nada en contra.
> Luego ya que su gestión de frutos o no, ya se vería…



No jodáis, con los Sainz no ganamos ningún título más en la vida. Son sinónimo de desgracias deportivas. 
En Lisboa el corner del minuto 94, con Sainz de Presidente, se hubiera convertido en gol en contra fijo. 

El candidato ideal (no sé si cumple los parámetros) es Butragueño manteniendo a JAS con un grupo de técnicos encargados de las finanzas. 

Y el siguiente a Butragueño en 15/20 años serían Nadal/Arbeloa. Hágase.


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> El candidato ideal (no sé si cumple los parámetros) es Butragueño manteniendo a JAS con un grupo de técnicos encargados de las finanzas.
> 
> Y el siguiente a Butragueño en 15/20 años serían Nadal/Arbeloa. Hágase.



Después de muchos años de investigación aún se desconoce si Butragueño tiene alma o es un humanoide salido de la fábrica de Jordi Hurtado...


----------



## Maestroscuroo (8 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Después de muchos años de investigación aún se desconoce si Butragueño tiene alma o es un humanoide salido de la fábrica de Jordi Hurtado...



Es lo que necesita el Madrid, alguie que hable lo menos posible y que cuando lo haga no diga nada. 

Ya se vio con Calderón y ahora con Laporta, para lo que valen los presidentes protagonistas.


----------



## karrillo (8 Ago 2022)

Hola soy nuevo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Ago 2022)

karrillo dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo



Enséñanos las tetas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> No jodáis, con los Sainz no ganamos ningún título más en la vida. Son sinónimo de desgracias deportivas.
> En Lisboa el corner del minuto 94, con Sainz de Presidente, se hubiera convertido en gol en contra fijo.
> 
> El candidato ideal (no sé si cumple los parámetros) es Butragueño manteniendo a JAS con un grupo de técnicos encargados de las finanzas.
> ...





lo dices en serio??

el presidente del real madrid tiene que ser empresario exitoso de alguna multinacional

nadal, arbeloa, los sainz, butragueño....no tienen ni puta idea de finanzas.


----------



## Andr3ws (8 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> lo dices en serio??
> 
> el presidente del real madrid tiene que ser empresario exitoso de alguna multinacional
> 
> nadal, arbeloa, los sainz, butragueño....no tienen ni puta idea de finanzas.



C. Sainz y R. Nadal tienen empresas y negocios más allá de sus carreras deportivas. 

Sainz: 


https://www.superdeporte.es/motor/2022/01/15/son-negocios-elevan-fortuna-carlos-61597770.htmlhttps://www.superdeporte.es/motor/2022/01/15/son-negocios-elevan-fortuna-carlos-61597770.html



Nadal: 








Rafa Nadal: los millonarios negocios y los lujosos bienes de una leyenda


El manacorí, cuya carrera deportiva es legendaria, ha sabido diversificar sus inversiones para tener una potente cartera de negocios y un lujoso aptrimonio.




as.com





Eso de no tener ni puta idea de finanzas....


----------



## George A (8 Ago 2022)

El hombre clave es José Ángel Sánchez, si le dejan trabajar todo seguirá en orden.


----------



## fachacine (8 Ago 2022)

No sé de dónde sacáis lo de Carlos Sanz, antes prefiero a Rafa Nadal de presidente. Lo lógico sería Butragueno con José Angel Sánchez en la sombra.


----------



## Andr3ws (8 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No sé de dónde sacáis lo de Carlos Sanz, antes prefiero a Rafa Nadal de presidente. Lo lógico sería Butragueno con José Angel Sánchez en la sombra.



Pero macho, ¿como de que donde lo sacamos?
Carlos Sainz en 2006 ya iba como vicepresidente en la candidatura de Juan Miguel Villar Mir.





__





Carlos Sáinz: 'Las elecciones fueron una vergüenza' | elmundo.es


Carlos Sáinz: Las elecciones fueron una vergüenza Carlos Sáinz, doble campeón del mundo de rallys, que formó parte de la candidatura de Juan Miguel Villar Mir en las últimas elecciones a la presidencia del Real Madrid, reconoció sentirse muy desilusionado con lo que vivió en un proceso electoral...




www.elmundo.es













Carlos Sainz se descarta para las elecciones del Real Madrid de momento: "Ahora mismo no entra en mis planes"


El bicampeón del mundo de rallies y tricampeón del Dakar debuta este fin de semana con su equipo en el Extreme E.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Mecanosfera (8 Ago 2022)

Lo que está claro es que cuando nos falte Floren vamos a asistir a una lucha de poder que dejerá a Juego de Tronos a la altura de los teletubbies. Ahí hay mucha gente metiendo el hocico, y gente bastante oscura como Aznar o Carlos Sanz, incluso no sorprendería que Sanchís, Hierro o gente así montasen una candidatura populista-palillera. No hay nadie tan completo como Flo y probablemente lo ideal sería una directiva no tan personalista donde la responsabilidad se reparta entre varios pesos pesados: por ejemplo Nadal ayudado por algún alto cargo de Inditex. El mayor peligro es que caiga en manos de algún ex ministro o algo similar.


----------



## Andr3ws (8 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que cuando nos falte Floren vamos a asistir a una lucha de poder que dejerá a Juego de Tronos a la altura de los teletubbies. Ahí hay mucha gente metiendo el hocico, y gente bastante oscura como Aznar o Carlos Sanz, incluso no sorprendería que Sanchís, Hierro o gente así montasen una candidatura populista-palillera. No hay nadie tan completo como Flo y probablemente lo ideal sería una directiva no tan personalista donde la responsabilidad se reparta entre varios pesos pesados: por ejemplo Nadal ayudado por algún alto cargo de Inditex. El mayor peligro es que caiga en manos de algún ex ministro o algo similar.



¿Que tiene Carlos Sainz de oscuro?
Hace un tiempo cambiaron los requisitos para poder montar una candidatura, donde subian los años seguidos como socio, y subieron los millones de aval que hay que presentar. En aquel momento se vió como una medida anti-Aznar, que llevaba los años exigidos como socio, pero con un tiempo entre medias que no habia sido socio.
Pero a Carlos Sainz hace poco el R Madrid le ha nombrado socio de honor, junto con Luka Doncic. Poca gente tiene ese privilegio, segun wikipedia, 14 en la historia del Club. El último Alejandro Sanz ¿WTF?





__





Anexo:Socios del Real Madrid Club de Fútbol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Ago 2022)

Parece que estamos cerca de fichar a Iker Bravo.

Si hay algún panenkita que vea la liga juvenil alemana, que informe si es tan amable.

Yo solo sé que es un catalán en Leverkusen, cosa curiosa…


----------



## Andr3ws (8 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Parece que estamos cerca de fichar a Iker Bravo.
> 
> Si hay algún panenkita que vea la liga juvenil alemana, que informe si es tan amable.
> 
> Yo solo sé que es un catalán en Leverkusen, cosa curiosa…



Veamos al muchacho.


----------



## fachacine (8 Ago 2022)

NUTRICIÓN ABSOLUTA


----------



## Andr3ws (8 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> NUTRICIÓN ABSOLUTA



Lo de Cristiano, se entendia que pidiera salir por todo su problema con hacienda, y puso rumbo a un pais con una fiscalidad beneficiosa para un futbolista. Bien, es un buen motivo para darse el piro, aunque deportivamente le haya ido fatal. 
Pero lo de Varane, jamás lo entendí. El tipo acabó con su carrera voluntariamente. Dudo que juegue el mundial de Qatar.


----------



## Bifaz23 (8 Ago 2022)

Pues a menos de una semana de que comience la Liga el FCB sigue pensando en fichar mientras no pueden inscribir a los nuevos.

Va a ser interesante las trampas que nos van a vender como ingeniería financiera del mayor alto nivel y la prensa tapa la mierda con noticias hablando del Madrid


----------



## Andr3ws (8 Ago 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Pues a menos de una semana de que comience la Liga el FCB sigue pensando en fichar mientras no pueden inscribir a los nuevos.
> 
> Va a ser interesante las trampas que nos van a vender como ingeniería financiera del mayor alto nivel y la prensa tapa la mierda con noticias hablando del Madrid



Pero si Laporta esta muyyyyyy tranquilo. 









El Barça mete presión a LaLiga: no necesita más palancas ni ventas ni rebajas para las inscripciones


El Barcelona arranca LaLiga este próximo sábado en el Spotify Camp Nou contra el Rayo Vallecano, para entonces, espera tener confirmadas las inscripciones de sus cinco fichajes y




www.marca.com


----------



## fachacine (8 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Lo de Cristiano, se entendia que pidiera salir por todo su problema con hacienda, y puso rumbo a un pais con una fiscalidad beneficiosa para un futbolista. Bien, es un buen motivo para darse el piro, aunque deportivamente le haya ido fatal.
> Pero lo de Varane, jamás lo entendí. El tipo acabó con su carrera voluntariamente. Dudo que juegue el mundial de Qatar.



Vsrane quedó muy tocado de moral con las 2 cagadas que hizo en aquella eliminatoria con el City, se sintió señalado y poco defendido y parece que le dolió. Pero coño, al Madrid se viene llorado de casa, normal que se sintiera señalado, es que nos fuimos a la calle por su culpa.


----------



## fachacine (8 Ago 2022)

Bifaz23 dijo:


> Pues a menos de una semana de que comience la Liga el FCB sigue pensando en fichar mientras no pueden inscribir a los nuevos.
> 
> Va a ser interesante las trampas que nos van a vender como ingeniería financiera del mayor alto nivel y la prensa tapa la mierda con noticias hablando del Madrid



Todo el mundo flipa con el Barsa, que un club con una deuda de más de 1000 millones diga fichando es una broma para cualquiera.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Todo el mundo flipa con el Barsa, que un club con una deuda de más de 1000 millones diga fichando es una broma para cualquiera.



El Chelsea tiene como 700millones y ahí sigue


----------



## Maestroscuroo (8 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> lo dices en serio??
> 
> el presidente del real madrid tiene que ser empresario exitoso de alguna multinacional
> 
> nadal, arbeloa, los sainz, butragueño....no tienen ni puta idea de finanzas.



Lo primero que tiene que ser el presidente es ser madridista, luego ser socialmente reconocido y por último transmitir seguridad cuando hable. 
Por norma general, estos aspectos van unidos a gente con pasta que tiene negocios y no, va descalza. 
En el lado opuesto tienes a Calderón o Laporta, abogaduchos con más retórica que otra cosa y suficiente labia como para camelar a madridistas incautos. 

Yo mi apuesta sería un Butragueño rodeado de técnicos expertos en finanzas y JAS dirigiendo lo deportivo como hasta ahora. Florentino hace años que solo da el visto bueno a los fichajes en función de lo que JAS dice y lo que el departamento económico valide. 
Florentino no va con el excel echando números para cuadrar cosas, simplemente marca una línea de actuación y es la que se sigue. No creo que nadie a estas alturas crea que Tito va echando números con lápiz del 2 y goma de Milan.


----------



## Manero (8 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Es lo que necesita el Madrid, alguie que hable lo menos posible y que cuando lo haga no diga nada.
> 
> Ya se vio con Calderón y ahora con Laporta, para lo que valen los presidentes protagonistas.



Pues si, ya se vió con Laporta para que sirven los presidentes protagonistas, para crear el equipo que ganó el Sextete después de recibir una herencia lamentable de Gaspart. Y en esta segunda etapa va por el mismo camino, que ya ves el equipo que ha montado tras recoger de Bartomeu un club a un paso de la disolución y con una plantilla plagada de viejas glorias.

Que le tengas manía se entiende, que no reconozcas su labor solo te hace un fanático más.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Ago 2022)

Manero dijo:


> un fanático más.



Ejem...


----------



## Manero (8 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ejem...



Bueno pero yo nunca he negado serlo, que si me tienen/tengo en el ignore a la mitad de los que pululan por este hilo no es precisamente por mi tolerancia y saber estar.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Ago 2022)

Yo veo Butragueño + JAS. 
Seguramente el buitre esté recibiendo formación a marchas forzadas y supongo que busquen, durante un pr de temporadas, mantener un perfil bajo en cuanto a las intervenciones del presidente del club de cara a los medios hasta que la figura del Buitre se relacione con el cargo. El madrid tiene un equipo ejecutivo de tapados (no esa piara de viejos que están en la directiva) que tiene ya definido el devenir del club de hoy a 20 años vista. El nuevo estadio y su explotación es sólo el principio.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (8 Ago 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pues si, ya se vió con Laporta para que sirven los presidentes protagonistas, para crear el equipo que ganó el Sextete después de recibir una herencia lamentable de Gaspart. Y en esta segunda etapa va por el mismo camino, que ya ves el equipo que ha montado tras recoger de Bartomeu un club a un paso de la disolución y con una plantilla plagada de viejas glorias.
> 
> Que le tengas manía se entiende, que no reconozcas su labor solo te hace un fanático más.



Claro, a Xavi, Puyol, Piqué, Iniesta o Messi los fichó Laporta. 
Hacer tratos con uzbekos a raíz de los cuáles invierten 10 millones de euros en tu bufete suena fantástico. 
Bajarse los pantalones en un aeropuerto porque "vosotros no sabéis quién soy yo" también es espectacular. 
El crear ahora una sociedad aportando 150 millones de euros y teniendo que pagar casi 40 de impuestos sobre unos ingresos ficticios es también maravilloso. 

Que a estas alturas haya gente que crea que todo lo conseguido por el Barca no fue por obra y gracia de Messi, dice mucho de lo que entienden de fútbol. 

Por cierto, creo que Bartomeu también ganó otro de esos sextetes de los que tanto presumís y echáis pestes por la boca de él. 
Tan malo no sería si consiguió lo mismo que tu adorado Laporta. 

Pd. En 4/5 años cuando se destape todo y te cuenten lo que hizo tu adorado Jan, verás cómo le pones a caer de un burro. 
Estoy seguro que hasta hace 2 años, Bertomeu para tí era un fenómeno que fichó a de Jong sin importarte un pijo las finanzas. 

Mientras tanto por estos lares, sacábamos 300 millones de euros por jugadores de nuestra mierda de cantera. (Hola Marcos Alonso). 
Y a la vez nos marcábamos un 5 de 9 con un threepeat entre medias. 

Sé que no es un sextete y que prefieres uno de esos a 5 de 9. Aunque también los jugadores del Barca siempre son mejores que los del Madrid. El Madrid juega peor que su rival. Y por supuesto cualquier fichaje que haga el Barca siempre será mejor que cualquier jugador del Madrid. 

Nosotros a lo nuestro, siempre 5°/6° favoritos según los analistas de Relevo, Albert Sanya, Quintana, Maldini... con peores jugadores que nadie, sin estilo y sólo con suerte. Intentaremos un año más luchar sabiendo que somos peores que el resto.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ago 2022)

Me hace gracia que después de una temporada tan buena y gloriosa, prácticamente única, antes de empezar la siguiente, estemos hablando de relevo en el palco


----------



## Andr3ws (8 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Yo veo Butragueño + JAS.
> Seguramente el buitre esté recibiendo formación a marchas forzadas y supongo que busquen, durante un pr de temporadas, mantener un perfil bajo en cuanto a las intervenciones del presidente del club de cara a los medios hasta que la figura del Buitre se relacione con el cargo. El madrid tiene un equipo ejecutivo de tapados (no esa piara de viejos que están en la directiva) que tiene ya definido el devenir del club de hoy a 20 años vista. El nuevo estadio y su explotación es sólo el principio.



Y en el actual papel de Butragueño, ¿ves a Raúl?
Siempre he creido que Raúl esta llamado a estar en la directiva del Real Madrid, y no de entrenador.




Edu.R dijo:


> Me hace gracia que después de una temporada tan buena y gloriosa, prácticamente única, antes de empezar la siguiente, estemos hablando de relevo en el palco



La conversación viene de las imagenes de Florentino, que al hombre se le empieza a ver mayor. 
El primer mensaje decía, "ojala aún nos dure mucho".


----------



## Andr3ws (8 Ago 2022)

Declaraciones de FRODO: 









Vallejo: "Espero una final muy bonita con dos equipos jugando muy bien al fútbol"


Jesús Vallejo ha concedido una entrevista al programa "Im Herzen von Europa" de la televisión del Eintracht. El jugador del Real Madrid ha analizado la final de la Supercopa de Eur




www.marca.com


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (8 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Declaraciones de FRODO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si se lo volvemos a encasquetar.


----------



## Manero (8 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Claro, a Xavi, Puyol, Piqué, Iniesta o Messi los fichó Laporta.
> Hacer tratos con uzbekos a raíz de los cuáles invierten 10 millones de euros en tu bufete suena fantástico.
> Bajarse los pantalones en un aeropuerto porque "vosotros no sabéis quién soy yo" también es espectacular.
> El crear ahora una sociedad aportando 150 millones de euros y teniendo que pagar casi 40 de impuestos sobre unos ingresos ficticios es también maravilloso.
> ...



Esos Xavi, Puyol e Iniesta llevaban 3 o 4 años desde su debut pudriendose sin ganar ni un solo título, de no haber llegado Laporta y junto a él Rijkaard, Ronaldinho y los títulos a saber donde hubieran acabado. Messi subió al primer equipo ya con Rijkaard y Laporta, de haber estado un Serra Ferrar en el banquillo a saber también donde hubiera acabado Messi. 

Bartomeu no ganó un sextete sino el triplete de Luís Enrique, aunque su único mérito fué ocupar el sillón que dejó Rosell y no tocar nada de aquel equipo ganador. Y lo que devolvió 6 años después fueron los mismos jugadores envejecidos y con unos salarios infladisimos, y un club al borde de la quiebra que se salvó gracias a la moción de censura que le hicieron los socios.

Marcos Alonso es canterano blanco pero eso no quita que sea hijo de un ex barcelonista, que además con un gol suyo que aún se recuerda por su plasticidad os ganó una final de Copa.


----------



## Visilleras (8 Ago 2022)

Pillo sitio


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Ago 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Marcos Alonso es canterano blanco pero eso no quita que sea hijo de un ex barcelonista,



Aquí uno que cree que el ADN Barça existe, pero literalmente.


----------



## filets (8 Ago 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Marcos Alonso es canterano blanco pero eso no quita que sea hijo de un ex barcelonista, que además con un gol suyo que aún se recuerda por su plasticidad os ganó una final de Copa.



Hasta el año pasado era "Farruquito". Ahora es "hijo de un barcelonista"



> Una chavala que salió un día de fiesta por Madrid y conoció a Marcos Alonso. Él se ofreció a llevarla a casa
> Marcos Alonso dio casi el doble de lo permitido de alcohol (0,45) e iba a 112km/h en un tramo de 50km/h. La chavala llevaba el cinturón de seguridad.
> Es un anornal que le quitó la vida a una chica de 18 años. Le ha arruinado la vida a sus padres y a su familia. No deja de ser un homicida. Por mi le pueden dar por culo.



Los culés apoyando a un jugador que es monárquico y le gustan los toros.


----------



## fachacine (8 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Yo veo Butragueño + JAS.
> Seguramente el buitre esté recibiendo formación a marchas forzadas y supongo que busquen, durante un pr de temporadas, mantener un perfil bajo en cuanto a las intervenciones del presidente del club de cara a los medios hasta que la figura del Buitre se relacione con el cargo. El madrid tiene un equipo ejecutivo de tapados (no esa piara de viejos que están en la directiva) que tiene ya definido el devenir del club de hoy a 20 años vista. El nuevo estadio y su explotación es sólo el principio.



Coño a Butragueno no creo que le haga falta ninguna formación, es licenciado en ciencias económicas y empresariales y posee un master en gestión de entidades deportivas. Este era de los pocos en su época que compaginaron estudios universitarios con el fútbol (seamos sinceros, la mayoría de futbolistas son unos zoquetes rollo el Canelita). Si cuando digo que es mi favorito a suceder a Flo lo digo precisamente por su formación (y por haber sido futbolista, además).


----------



## filets (8 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Coño a Butragueno no creo que le haga falta ninguna formación, es licenciado en ciencias económicas y empresariales y posee un master en gestión de entidades deportivas. Este era de los pocos en su época que compaginaron estudios universitarios con el fútbol (seamos sinceros, la mayoría de futbolistas son unos zoquetes rollo el Canelita). Si cuando digo que es mi favorito a suceder a Flo lo digo precisamente por su formación (y por haber sido futbolista, además).



avalar con el patrimonio personal el 15% del presupuesto del club, lo que en la práctica reduce los aspirantes a las fortunas de más de 100 millones de euros


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Coño a Butragueno no creo que le haga falta ninguna formación, es licenciado en ciencias económicas y empresariales y posee un master en gestión de entidades deportivas. Este era de los pocos en su época que compaginaron estudios universitarios con el fútbol (seamos sinceros, la mayoría de futbolistas son unos zoquetes rollo el Canelita). Si cuando digo que es mi favorito a suceder a Flo lo digo precisamente por su formación (y por haber sido futbolista, además).



Me refiero a que no se le conoce por su faceta de gestor, ya sé que tiene preparación para el puesto, pero no lo es todo. Tiene los mimbres necesarios que ningún otro tiene y sí, Raúl, también completando su formación previa, sería un perfecto director institucional. 
tendrán que pulir esa figura de embajador que ya otorgaron a Roberto Carlos y que tras el silencio sepulcral que se ha originado tras la despedida de Marcelo, todo indica que algo están cavilando.
Lo prioritario es terminar en nuevo Bernabéu y es ahí cuando la
Imagen del Madrid se tendrá que disparar más aún porque querrán estar por delante de al menos el Reina Sofía dentro de los lugares de interés de madrid


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> avalar con el patrimonio personal el 15% del presupuesto del club, lo que en la práctica reduce los aspirantes a las fortunas de más de 100 millones de euros



La única opción sería enemiga de Florentino que es Villar Mir


----------



## filets (8 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> La única opción sería enemiga de Florentino que es Villar Mir



Tienes que ser ESPAÑOL, mas de 20 años como socio y avalar con patrimonio PERSONAL un 15% del presupuesto
No hay mucha gente que cumpla los requisitos


----------



## Mecanosfera (8 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me hace gracia que después de una temporada tan buena y gloriosa, prácticamente única, antes de empezar la siguiente, estemos hablando de relevo en el palco



Hombre, es que es precisamente en las épocas de bonanza cuando hay que prepararse para los inviernos inevitables. El relevo en presidencia va a llegar, sí o sí, antes o después, no es un debate que se pueda esquivar, y lo inteligente es planteárselo desde la calma, la racionalidad y la tranquilidad de una primavera deportiva. Cuando dejas esas cosas para última hora te expones a que triunfen los populistas, los vendehumos y los "sentimentales" palilleros que venden duros a cuatro pesetas.

Las decisiones graves, estructurales, de club, hay que planteárselas en tiempos de bonanza y tranquilidad, sin optimismos exagerados ni prudencias innecesarias. Cuando murió mi padre, sin haber arrglado papeles ni nada, en mi casa nos vimos durante meses y meses de papeleos y fregados que se hubiesen podido evitar si se hubiesen arreglado las cosas mientras aún estaba sano. Y gracias a que los hermanos nos llevamos todos bien pudimos solventar el entuerto. Pero si esas eventualidades te pillan en mal momento y con la casa sin barrer, o con alguien con demasiadas ansias de quedarse con las joyas de la abuela, acabas tomando decisiones precipitadas.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hasta un tipo tan capaz en los negocios como Florentino tardó en aprender a ser presidente del Real Madrid. Yo personalmente espero que se retire de la misma manera en la que se retiró Bernabeu, directamente al hoyo. Los delfines suelen trabajar mejor siendo delfines.



Yo también. Floren debe morir en la presidencia por el bien del Real Madrid.


----------



## Gorrión (8 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> No jodáis, con los Sainz no ganamos ningún título más en la vida. Son sinónimo de desgracias deportivas.
> En Lisboa el corner del minuto 94, con Sainz de Presidente, se hubiera convertido en gol en contra fijo.
> 
> El candidato ideal (no sé si cumple los parámetros) es Butragueño manteniendo a JAS con un grupo de técnicos encargados de las finanzas.
> ...



¿Butragueño? ¿Ese que sale en un vídeo diciendo que hay que vacunarse?

Nos mata al equipo en media temporada.

¿Eres culerdo, o lerdo a secas?

0:42


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo también. Floren debe morir en la presidencia por el bien del Real Madrid.



y nada de enterrarle, se le deja ahí momificado presidiendo los consejos. mirando fijamente a los asistentes con sus cuencas oculares vacias....


----------



## Roedr (8 Ago 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> y nada de enterrarle, se le deja ahí momificado presidiendo los consejos. mirando fijamente a los asistentes con sus cuencas oculares vacias....



nos hace falta una reliquia suya


----------



## vurvujo (8 Ago 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pues si, ya se vió con Laporta para que sirven los presidentes protagonistas, para crear el equipo que ganó el Sextete después de recibir una herencia lamentable de Gaspart. Y en esta segunda etapa va por el mismo camino, que ya ves el equipo que ha montado tras recoger de Bartomeu un club a un paso de la disolución y con una plantilla plagada de viejas glorias.
> 
> Que le tengas manía se entiende, que no reconozcas su labor solo te hace un fanático más.



¿Cuándo ganó el farsa un sextete?

Yo es que me pongo a revisar títulos por temporadas y lo más que han ganado es 4 títulos en la 2009-2010: Supercopa de Europa 2009, Supercopa de España 2009, Mundialito 2009 y Liga 2009-2010. La copa del Rey 2010 la ganó Sevlla y la Champions 2010 Inter de Milán.

La temporada previa (2008-2009) ganaron Copa del Rey, Liga y Champions.

O sea, en una temporada ganaron 3 títulos y la siguiente 4... ¿dónde está el sextete?.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (8 Ago 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Esos Xavi, Puyol e Iniesta llevaban 3 o 4 años desde su debut pudriendose sin ganar ni un solo título, de no haber llegado Laporta y junto a él Rijkaard, Ronaldinho y los títulos a saber donde hubieran acabado. Messi subió al primer equipo ya con Rijkaard y Laporta, de haber estado un Serra Ferrar en el banquillo a saber también donde hubiera acabado Messi.
> 
> Bartomeu no ganó un sextete sino el triplete de Luís Enrique, aunque su único mérito fué ocupar el sillón que dejó Rosell y no tocar nada de aquel equipo ganador. Y lo que devolvió 6 años después fueron los mismos jugadores envejecidos y con unos salarios infladisimos, y un club al borde de la quiebra que se salvó gracias a la moción de censura que le hicieron los socios.
> 
> ...



Eres un meme Manero.. 

Por cierto, ¿qué te parecen los 40 millones de impuesto de sociedades que tendreis que pagar al haber creado una sociedad con dinero propio? 
Es una jugada maestra.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (8 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Butragueño? ¿Ese que sale en un vídeo diciendo que hay que vacunarse?
> 
> Nos mata al equipo en media temporada.
> 
> ...



A mí el tema vacunas me la pela, aquí estamos a otra cosa. 

Cada cuál hace con su cuerpo lo que decida. 

El Real Madrid está por encima de todo eso.


----------



## Gorrión (8 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> A mí el tema vacunas me la pela, aquí estamos a otra cosa.
> 
> Cada cuál hace con su cuerpo lo que decida.
> 
> El Real Madrid está por encima de todo eso.



Pues a mi no me gustaría tener en el equipo a una persona que dice que hay que envenenarse.

Puro sentido común.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> La única opción sería enemiga de Florentino que es Villar Mir



Villar Mir tiene 90 tacos. A menos que sea el hijo o el nieto si me apuras.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ago 2022)

Massana sigue sin pronunciarse


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Villar Mir tiene 90 tacos. A menos que sea el hijo o el nieto si me apuras.



Hijo


----------



## artemis (8 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Tienes que ser ESPAÑOL, mas de 20 años como socio y avalar con patrimonio PERSONAL un 15% del presupuesto
> No hay mucha gente que cumpla los requisitos



El bobierno cambio la ley y redujo el porcentaje para ayudar a Lapuerta y que no tuviera que avalar tanto


----------



## filets (8 Ago 2022)

artemis dijo:


> El bobierno cambio la ley y redujo el porcentaje para ayudar a Lapuerta y que no tuviera que avalar tanto



El cambio es que los clubes ahora no estan obligadio a avalar por ley, si no por lo que digan sus estatutos
Lo que yo he puesto son los estatutos del REAL MADRID


----------



## Manero (8 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hasta el año pasado era "Farruquito". Ahora es "hijo de un barcelonista"



Marcos también es nieto de un ex madridista, de ahí vendrá su farruquitismo.


vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Cuándo ganó el farsa un sextete?
> 
> Yo es que me pongo a revisar títulos por temporadas y lo más que han ganado es 4 títulos en la 2009-2010: Supercopa de Europa 2009, Supercopa de España 2009, Mundialito 2009 y Liga 2009-2010. La copa del Rey 2010 la ganó Sevlla y la Champions 2010 Inter de Milán.
> 
> ...



Copa, Liga y Champions de la 2008/09, más las dos Supercopas y el Mundialito de la 2009/10. Recuerda que Supercopas y Mundial los disputas la temporada siguiente por los títulos ganados de la anterior. Por ejemplo el Madrid jugará la Supercopa de Europa contra el Eintracht en esta 2022/23 por ganar (robar) la Champions 2021/22.


----------



## fachacine (8 Ago 2022)

Pregunta: el Javier Caiceta este de la Nave del Madridismo con sus vídeos diarios de una hora cada día en YouTube sobre el avance de las obras del Bernabeu ¿no os empieza a cansar ya? Yo entro en YouTube y siempre está el video recomendado, pesao...


----------



## _Suso_ (8 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Pregunta: el Javier Caiceta este de la Nave del Madridismo con sus vídeos diarios de una hora cada día en YouTube sobre el avance de las obras del Bernabeu ¿no os empieza a cansar ya? Yo entro en YouTube y siempre está el video recomendado, pesao...



Se gana la vida de eso y se lo curra, yo lo veo bien y además el tío se lo curra creando unos diseños 3d muy chulos.

Al final te gustarán más sus vídeos o no, pero al que no le gusten con no verlos, ya.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Tienes que ser ESPAÑOL, mas de 20 años como socio y avalar con patrimonio PERSONAL un 15% del presupuesto
> No hay mucha gente que cumpla los requisitos



Si no recuerdo mal (o si no ha cambiado recientemente) tiene que avalar la junta candidata de forma colegiada, no el presidente a título individual. Laporta por ejemplo es un muerto de hambre que no puede avalar personalmente ni un 1% del presupuesto del Barça.

Estoy de acuerdo en que el requisito reduce las opciones, pero el 15% del presupuesto a repartir entre 15 o 20 pues ya no es lo mismo.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Cuándo ganó el farsa un sextete?
> 
> Yo es que me pongo a revisar títulos por temporadas y lo más que han ganado es 4 títulos en la 2009-2010: Supercopa de Europa 2009, Supercopa de España 2009, Mundialito 2009 y Liga 2009-2010. La copa del Rey 2010 la ganó Sevlla y la Champions 2010 Inter de Milán.
> 
> ...



En año natural.

De todas formas presumen de ello porque es lo único que tienen que pueda ser especialmente relevante. Esto es como el artista que presume de un hitazo mundial con una discografía aceptable, y pretende compararse con Los Beatles. Que alomejor su mayor éxito no alcanza al del otro artista, pero el 90% de la discografía si.

No son los únicos que han ganado un sextete en año natural, ni los primeros ni únicos que hicieron triplete. 

Es como si Inglaterra o España se ponen a presumir de Mundiales contra Brasil o Alemania. Que el de 1966 (o 2010) alomejor fue especial, pero que de "one-hit wonder" no se vive.


----------



## filets (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (8 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> No jodáis, con los Sainz no ganamos ningún título más en la vida. Son sinónimo de desgracias deportivas.
> En Lisboa el corner del minuto 94, con Sainz de Presidente, se hubiera convertido en gol en contra fijo.
> 
> El candidato ideal (no sé si cumple los parámetros) es Butragueño manteniendo a JAS con un grupo de técnicos encargados de las finanzas.
> ...



Arbeloa no era el *CONO*?




filets dijo:


> Hasta el año pasado era "Farruquito". Ahora es "hijo de un barcelonista"
> 
> 
> 
> Los culés apoyando a un jugador que es monárquico y le gustan los toros.



Creo que Barcelona era la única ciudad del mundo con tres plazas de toros. Afición había y mucha, antes de la inmigración, que no trajo afición por los toros, ya la había en la ciudad. Hay la misma afición por los toros en Barcelona que en Madrid, ninguna.



Manero dijo:


> Marcos también es nieto de un ex madridista, de ahí vendrá su farruquitismo.
> 
> Copa, Liga y Champions de la 2008/09, más las dos Supercopas y el Mundialito de la 2009/10. Recuerda que Supercopas y Mundial los disputas la temporada siguiente por los títulos ganados de la anterior. Por ejemplo el Madrid jugará la Supercopa de Europa contra el Eintracht en esta 2022/23 por ganar (robar) la Champions 2021/22.



Se te va la pinza, la champions que dices que han robado fue una vergüenza con el sorteo que le repitieron al Madric.


----------



## Th89 (8 Ago 2022)

Arbeloa tiene que ser el futuro portavoz, y jubilar a Butragueño.

No se puede ir por la vida con el bienquedismo, hay que ir a degüello contra el enemigo.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (8 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Pues a mi no me gustaría tener en el equipo a una persona que dice que hay que envenenarse.
> 
> Puro sentido común.



Puede decir misa. Mientras nadie me obligue a hacer algo que yo no quiera, filtro la información. 
Con tanta información disponible hoy en día es más necesario filtrarla que acceder a ella. 

Y como comprenderás, no me voy a vacunar porque me lo diga Butragueño o voy a poner la calefacción a 19° porque lo diga Pedro... faltaría más.


----------



## Roedr (8 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Arbeloa no era el *CONO*?



Así lo insultó el ex-shakiro.


----------



## Gorrión (8 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Puede decir misa. Mientras nadie me obligue a hacer algo que yo no quiera, filtro la información.
> Con tanta información disponible hoy en día es más necesario filtrarla que acceder a ella.
> 
> Y como comprenderás, no me voy a vacunar porque me lo diga Butragueño o voy a poner la calefacción a 19° porque lo diga Pedro... faltaría más.



No lo digo por ti, es que entiendo que un deficiente mental no puede llevar un club tan importante como el Real Madrid y jugar con la salud de sus activos. Este tipo de gentuza es muy peligrosa, cuanto mas lejos del Real Madrid mejor.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (8 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Arbeloa no era el *CONO*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El cono al final fue menos dañino de lo que es el gracioso de Piqué al que queréis largar a la MLS mientras el sigue cobrando 10 netos. 

En cuanto a títulos, el cono los ha ganado todos y lo más importante, es puro madridismo y un señor. 
De Piqué no sabemos hasta que punto puede escupir a gente o engañar a su mujer... 

Cantera vs Cantera.


----------



## _Suso_ (8 Ago 2022)

Son cosas mías o Manero necesita vacaciones sexuales, comer menos doritos y salir de su habitación.

En mi vida he visto una obsesión tan enfermiza con el fútbol y con el mejor club de la historia, el Real Madrid  

Mira que a mi me gusta el fútbol y mucho, pero hay que saber los límites de todo en esta vida, el fútbol es diversión y sólo eso, enfermedad mental, frustración y odio irracional no, para eso supongo que habrá buenos psicólogos, en fin.

No sé a vosotros, pero a mí me pagan lo mismo a final de mes, gane quien gane.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (8 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> El cono al final fue menos dañino de lo que es el gracioso de Piqué al que queréis largar a la MLS mientras el sigue cobrando 10 netos.
> 
> En cuanto a títulos, el cono los ha ganado todos y lo más importante, es puro madridismo y un señor.
> De Piqué no sabemos hasta que punto puede escupir a gente o engañar a su mujer...
> ...



Que yo no soy del FAR$A y, además, Arbeloa me parecía un buen jugador.

Lo que no sabía es que estaba en el organigrama del Madric. Si es que el Madric de Xabi Alonso, el cono y demás era un equipazo. Si tienes que criticar a alguien critica al piperío, que le ha hecho la vida imposible a jugadorazos, sin saber porqué.


----------



## vurvujo (8 Ago 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Marcos también es nieto de un ex madridista, de ahí vendrá su farruquitismo.
> 
> Copa, Liga y Champions de la 2008/09, más las dos Supercopas y el Mundialito de la 2009/10. Recuerda que Supercopas y Mundial los disputas la temporada siguiente por los títulos ganados de la anterior. Por ejemplo el Madrid jugará la Supercopa de Europa contra el Eintracht en esta 2022/23 por ganar (robar) la Champions 2021/22.



Tú mismo lo dices, son dos temporadas distintas, nunca han ganado un sextete.

El Madrid aspira a un sextete esta temporada como participante en la final de la supercopa de Europa, la supercopa de España y el mundialito. Esto por haber sido campeón de La Liga y la Champions League. Solo así se puede ganar un sextete.

El otro día Laporta decía que iban por el sextete, cuando en el mejor de los casos puede ganar 4 títulos y eso gracias a la corrupción de "Geri y Rubi" sino solo aspiran a ganar 3 títulos. Lo peor no es que Laporta prometa algo a lo que ni siquiera aspirais, el problema es que callais.

Por cierto, aún te arde la champions, hace unos días decías que fue por suerte, ahora que por robar. ¿En qué quedamos? ¿cómo fue que robamos la champions? es que ni un solo gol en posición dudosa o algún gol legal anulado... todo lo contrario, que nos robaron un gol en la final y nadie dice nada.

Pero aquí tienes algo para que te la comas: NUNCA HABÉIS GANADO UN SEXTETE.


----------



## vurvujo (8 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En año natural.
> 
> De todas formas presumen de ello porque es lo único que tienen que pueda ser especialmente relevante. Esto es como el artista que presume de un hitazo mundial con una discografía aceptable, y pretende compararse con Los Beatles. Que alomejor su mayor éxito no alcanza al del otro artista, pero el 90% de la discografía si.
> 
> ...



Ya. Pero los conjuntos de títulos no se miden por años naturales sino por temporadas y nunca han ganado 6 títulos en una temporada.
Además es la forma natural de contar, por temporadas, la razón son la plantillas; hay jugadores que participaron activimente en la consecución de algunos de esos títulos y sin embargo en los otros jugaban en oto equipo, sea porque llegaron o porque se fueron.

Es un hecho objetivo que ellos no aceptarán jamás: NUNCA HAN GANADO UN SEXTETE.


----------



## Euron G. (8 Ago 2022)

Señores madridistas, apelo a su conocimiento del mundo de internet para encontrar un libro en PDF, del ínclito Diego Torres, llamado "Prepárense para perder". Ya, ya sé que este periodista es un antimadridista evidente, pero me gustaría leer el episodio que ocurrió entre Mourinho y Ballesteros en el ciudad de Valencia.

Si alguien sabe cómo o dónde encontrarlo, se lo agradecería enormemente. Un saludo.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ago 2022)

Al parecer la Liga no acepta los números del Barcelona y necesitan más ingresos para hacer las inscripciones.

Osea, van a vender medio club para INSCRIBIR a los jugadores. El año que viene van a ser unas risas tremendas... no se obtienen 800 millones de €uros todos los años.

Este año toca ser pacientes y competir en el campo de igual a igual. Pero a medio plazo me huele que... buf, es que prefiero no decirlo.


----------



## Manero (8 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Tú mismo lo dices, son dos temporadas distintas, nunca han ganado un sextete.
> 
> El Madrid aspira a un sextete esta temporada como participante en la final de la supercopa de Europa, la supercopa de España y el mundialito. Esto por haber sido campeón de La Liga y la Champions League. Solo así se puede ganar un sextete.
> 
> ...



Para ganar el Sextete en la misma temporada (2022-23) el Madrid debe ganar las próximas 2 Supercopas y el Mundial además de la próxima Champions, Liga y Copa. Como ves eso solo es posible ganando 2 Champions consecutivas porque sino es imposible llegar a disputar los 6 torneos en la misma temporada. De ahí que se considera Sextete cuando ganas los 3 grandes títulos de la temporada más las Supercopas y Mundial de la siguiente. Y eso es lo que ganaron Barça y Bayern que son los 2 únicos clubes que tienen ese Sextete.

En su dia publiqué en el Hilo del Barça 2 videos (porque en uno solo no cabían) todos los errores arbitrales a favor que tuvo el Madrid en esta última Champions, cuando tenga tiempo los vuelvo a buscar para postearlo aquí para que entiendas a que me refiero con robar, aunque si no te gusta esa palabra llamala "ayudas arbitrales". Pero la suerte también influyó, además del acojone con el que salían a disputarle los partidos sus rivales imaginando que iban a ser remontados como los demás. Profecía autocumplida se le llama a eso.


----------



## Mecanosfera (8 Ago 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Señores madridistas, apelo a su conocimiento del mundo de internet para encontrar un libro en PDF, del ínclito Diego Torres, llamado "Prepárense para perder". Ya, ya sé que este periodista es un antimadridista evidente, pero me gustaría leer el episodio que ocurrió entre Mourinho y Ballesteros en el ciudad de Valencia.
> 
> Si alguien sabe cómo o dónde encontrarlo, se lo agradecería enormemente. Un saludo.







__





Library Genesis







libgen.gs




Descárgalo y conviértelo a PDF con cualquier aplicación online.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (8 Ago 2022)

Manero dijo:


> el acojone con el que salían a disputarle los partidos sus rivales



A esto se le llama HISTORIA y ser el número 1 de este deporte.


----------



## vurvujo (8 Ago 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Para ganar el Sextete en la misma temporada (2022-23) el Madrid debe ganar las próximas 2 Supercopas y el Mundial además de la próxima Champions, Liga y Copa. Como ves eso solo es posible ganando 2 Champions consecutivas porque sino es imposible llegar a disputar los 6 torneos en la misma temporada. De ahí que se considera Sextete cuando ganas los 3 grandes títulos de la temporada más las Supercopas y Mundial de la siguiente. Y eso es lo que ganaron Barça y Bayern que son los 2 únicos clubes que tienen ese Sextete.
> 
> En su dia publiqué en el Hilo del Barça 2 videos (porque en uno solo no cabían) todos los errores arbitrales a favor que tuvo el Madrid en esta última Champions, cuando tenga tiempo los vuelvo a buscar para postearlo aquí para que entiendas a que me refiero con robar, aunque si no te gusta esa palabra llamala "ayudas arbitrales". Pero la suerte también influyó, además del acojone con el que salían a disputarle los partidos sus rivales imaginando que iban a ser remontados como los demás. Profecía autocumplida se le llama a eso.




"ese" sextete.

Claro, lo defines como os da la gana. Pero realmente no habeis ganado nunca un sextete.

Efectivamente para ganar un sextete hay que ganar dos ligas y dos champions seguidas.

Ansioso de ver la recopilación de "ayudas arbitrales" jajaaaaaaaaa con la UEFA en franca guerra contra el Madrid (y contra el Farsa también) quiero ver eso.


----------



## Euron G. (8 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De lujo. Gracias amigo.


----------



## Manero (8 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> A esto se le llama HISTORIA y ser el número 1 de este deporte.



No te lo niego que 14 Champions pesan mucho, y contra clubes que no tienen ni una como City o PSG ese factor influye por mucho baño futbolístico que os dieran. Que nos lo digan a nosotros lo que nos costó ganar la primera, a partir de ahí te quitas un peso de encima y se hace más fácil acumular más.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (9 Ago 2022)

Manero dijo:


> No te lo niego que 14 Champions pesan mucho, y contra clubes que no tienen ni una como City o PSG ese factor influye por mucho baño futbolístico que os dieran. Que nos lo digan a nosotros lo que nos costó ganar la primera, a partir de ahí te quitas un peso de encima y se hace más fácil acumular más.



Uy pues no se porqué eso iba a ser así. Si supuestamente el Madrid no juega a nada, PSG y City tienen mejores jugadores, nos dieron ambos un baño, robos (maneristas = esos que no hay pero él dice que sí) en los cruces no hubo, y la suerte Pep dijo que no era (y Pep es el profeta)... 

pues ya no se me ocurre cómo hemos ganado esta Champions...


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Pregunta: el Javier Caiceta este de la Nave del Madridismo con sus vídeos diarios de una hora cada día en YouTube sobre el avance de las obras del Bernabeu ¿no os empieza a cansar ya? Yo entro en YouTube y siempre está el video recomendado, pesao...



el tio se lo curra mucho y trata de animar sus videos,vende grandes novedades cada dia y hace un poco el payaso,pero tiene un problema,y es que al menos para los ojos no profesionales el estadio esta siempre IGUAL o con avances microscopicos…para mi es una obra que esta siendo eterna,creo que levantar El Escorial de 0 llevaria menos tiempo 

y ojo que aun queda…


----------



## _Suso_ (9 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> el tio se lo curra mucho y trata de animar sus videos,vende grandes novedades cada dia y hace un poco el payaso,pero tiene un problema,y es que al menos para los ojos no profesionales el estadio esta siempre IGUAL o con avances microscopicos…para mi es una obra que esta siendo eterna,creo que levantar El Escorial de 0 llevaria menos tiempo
> 
> y ojo que aun queda…



Es que hacer vídeos de una obra día a día es más complicado que el carajo, tienen merito los yotubers que han triunfado en eso y este es uno de ellos.

A mí sí me parece que la obra avanza super rápido, yo pasé por allí en abril y en junio y en dos meses el cambio era brutal, lo que pasa es que la obra es tan enorme que lleva años y parece que no se va a acabar nunca.

Es que no es lo mismo ver una obra cada dos meses que cada día.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Ago 2022)

Ah Mariano menuda vidorra


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Ago 2022)

Manero dijo:


> No te lo niego que 14 Champions pesan mucho, y contra clubes que no tienen ni una como City o PSG ese factor influye por mucho baño futbolístico que os dieran.



Lección #1 del fino arte del troleo: hay que hacerlo en base a la desgracia ajena. Que vengas aquí a contarnos que el City nos dio un baño nos la pela, no hay más que señalarte la Champions en la vitrina. Y la otra, y la otra, y la anterior.

Para trolear, hazte la siguiente pregunta: si el Barça ganara una Champions como la ha ganado el Madrid, la celebrarías? Si la respuesta es "sí", estás troleando mal.

Te lo digo porque las respuestas que te encuentras en este hilo no son por tus mensajes en sí, sino por la ínfima calidad de tu troleo.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (9 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lección #1 del fino arte del troleo: hay que hacerlo en base a la desgracia ajena. Que vengas aquí a contarnos que el City nos dio un baño nos la pela, no hay más que señalarte la Champions en la vitrina. Y la otra, y la otra, y la anterior.
> 
> Para trolear, hazte la siguiente pregunta: si el Barça ganara una Champions como la ha ganado el Madrid, la celebrarías? Si la respuesta es "sí", estás troleando mal.
> 
> Te lo digo porque las respuestas que te encuentras en este hilo no son por tus mensajes en sí, sino por la ínfima calidad de tu troleo.



La primera la ganó con un gol guarro tras una no falta. 
La segunda la ganan con 2 punterazos de mala manera, contra 10 y el Arsenal perdonando. Ese día el estilo estaba de vacaciones. 
La del gol de Iniesta en Stanfird Bridge fue el 2° mayor escándalo arbitral que recuerdo haber visto tras el de Aytekin al PSG. Jamás Manero encontrará un partido del Madrid con tantos errores arbitrales siempre a favor del mismo. Esto es así aquí y en China. 
La de 2011 le meten un atraco primero al Arsenal expulsando a Van Persie por desplazar un balón y después expulsan a Pepe por no tocar a Alves. Escandalazo. 
En 2015 jugaban dopados financieramente como después se demostró declarándose culpables. 

En fin, ni una Champions limpia. Hay que joderse. Y encima viniendo a trolear al hilo del 14 veces campeón de Europa. . 

Pero ejque el Bayern de Flick y el Barca de Pep son reconocidos en no se dónde... 

@Manero, sinceramente, ¿qué sería de Pep sin Ovrebo? ¿Recuerdas semejante bochorno arbitral a favor del Madrid en Champions? 

Si es así por favor dínoslo que yo no recuerdo nada igual. Fueron como 4 penaltis y 2 rojas no pitadas. Ilustranos por favor.


----------



## vurvujo (9 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lección #1 del fino arte del troleo: hay que hacerlo en base a la desgracia ajena. Que vengas aquí a contarnos que el City nos dio un baño nos la pela, no hay más que señalarte la Champions en la vitrina. Y la otra, y la otra, y la anterior.
> 
> Para trolear, hazte la siguiente pregunta: si el Barça ganara una Champions como la ha ganado el Madrid, la celebrarías? Si la respuesta es "sí", estás troleando mal.
> 
> Te lo digo porque las respuestas que te encuentras en este hilo no son por tus mensajes en sí, sino por la ínfima calidad de tu troleo.




Sí la celebrarían.... de hecho ya lo han hecho; vaya que si celebraron pasar ante el Chelsea de aquella manera.

Pero este hace un par de semanas dijo que lo importante son los enfrentamientos directos y que nosotros nos conformamos con ganar champions  


Ellos dicen que quemarían las calles si ganaran la champions pero no haciéndolo como lo dice la biblia









"Si el Barça hubiera ganado esta Champions como el Madrid habría incendios..."


Esta reflexión del presentador de Rondeando Albert Lesan sobre cómo han ganado los blancos la Champions se ha hecho viral al instante en redes sociales.




as.com






No tienen remedio. Están enfermos. Solo queda reírnos.


----------



## feps (9 Ago 2022)

Dani Ceballos... pero también Camavinga, son lo más parecido que tenemos a Luka Modric, aunque sea irrepetible.









Ceballos encuentra puertas abiertas


La apuesta de Ancelotti por Valverde como '8' beneficia al utrerano. Además, según Olocip, es el futbolista más parecido a Modric de la plantilla blanca.




as.com


----------



## Woden (9 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Dani Ceballos... pero también Camavinga, son lo más parecido que tenemos a Luka Modric, aunque sea irrepetible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comparar a Cebollas con Modric es comparar a un gitano con Dios.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Dani Ceballos... pero también Camavinga, son lo más parecido que tenemos a Luka Modric, aunque sea irrepetible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ceballos se parece más a una cebolla inútil que a Modric. La calidad de Ceballos es dudosa para un Betis y se aproximaria más a un recién ascendido.


----------



## Dr.Muller (9 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lección #1 del fino arte del troleo: hay que hacerlo en base a la desgracia ajena. Que vengas aquí a contarnos que el City nos dio un baño nos la pela, no hay más que señalarte la Champions en la vitrina. Y la otra, y la otra, y la anterior.
> 
> Para trolear, hazte la siguiente pregunta: si el Barça ganara una Champions como la ha ganado el Madrid, la celebrarías? Si la respuesta es "sí", estás troleando mal.
> 
> Te lo digo porque las respuestas que te encuentras en este hilo no son por tus mensajes en sí, sino por la ínfima calidad de tu troleo.



Ponle esta foto a manero, seguro que la agradece


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Ago 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Comparar a Cebollas con Modric es comparar a un gitano con Dios.



No dicen que sea como Modric, dicen que es lo más parecido a Modric, de los centrocampistas del equipo.


----------



## feps (9 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> No dicen que sea como Modric, dicen que es lo más parecido a Modric, de los centrocampistas del equipo.



No les falta razón. Y cuidado con Camavinga porque ofensivamente también es una bestia.


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Ago 2022)

A mi del centro del campo, el que me tiene intrigado es Tchouameni.
De momento le veo como poco integrado al equipo y algo parado. En la pretemporada PACO que llevamos, poco ha mostrado.
Espero que no le pese el montante del traspaso.

Yo sigo defendiendo la CMK, con los suplentes de lujo que cada día iran jugando más. Hay que hacer el relevo de forma natural.
Creo que la función de mentores de esos 3 tipos puede ser más importante para el equipo que el rendimiento mejor o peor una temporada más.
Como Camavinga como siga bien centrado, sin distraerse fuera del campo y demás, puede ser un jugador legendario. El tiempo dirá.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> No dicen que sea como Modric, dicen que es lo más parecido a Modric, de los centrocampistas del equipo.



Ya se leer.

Por eso he dicho que Ceballos no tiene nivel Real Madrid.

Ceballos no hace ningún pase de gol, no hace pases con peligro, lo único que hace es sin mas pasar el balón al que tiene a su lado o algo por delante. De premio por supuesto no tiene gol.
Y quien niegue esto, que me ponga un video con sus pases de gol, sus pases de peligro para el rival, sus goles, ...

Ante esta realidad decir "es lo mas parecido a Modric de los centrocampistas del Madrid es una tomadura de pelo. Empezando porque Camavinga aunque esta lejos de Modric, sí hace pases de gol, pases con peligro para el rival, y tiene algo de gol: ver eliminatoria contra el City o partido de Liga contra Real Sociedad por ejemplo.

A Ceballos no lo quiere nadie: ni er Beti de donde vino. Es mejor Llorente del Atlético de Madrid que ya es decir, y del que también afortunadamente nos deshicimos. 

Lo único bueno que tiene Ceballos es que le pone interés. Si no fuese por esto sería otro Ausencio.


----------



## Silluzollope (9 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Al parecer la Liga no acepta los números del Barcelona y necesitan más ingresos para hacer las inscripciones.
> 
> Osea, van a vender medio club para INSCRIBIR a los jugadores. El año que viene van a ser unas risas tremendas... no se obtienen 800 millones de €uros todos los años.
> 
> Este año toca ser pacientes y competir en el campo de igual a igual. Pero a medio plazo me huele que... buf, es que prefiero no decirlo.



Aún les queda para caer, este año ganarán la copa del rey y competirán la liga. El trilero de Laporta el próximo verano va a vender que el equipo es competitivo y con retoques de la cantera les vale y a aguantar la temporada. Tras esto, elecciones y el que entre pues a vender el club o recortar como deberían haber hecho en los últimos dos años.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Ago 2022)

Quiero decir también que Ceballos no me cae mal. Es un buen tipo. Es solo que para mi al menos es evidente que no tiene nivel Real Madrid.


----------



## filets (9 Ago 2022)

Ceballos es el nuevo Isco


----------



## feps (9 Ago 2022)

¿Cuántos partidos enteros seguidos ha jugado Ceballos en el Madrid? Lo digo por quienes lo critican tan alegremente, pese a que se tiró medio año sin jugar por culpa de los servicios médicos de la Federación.

Yo para criticar a un jugador tengo que verlo con continuidad, con confianza de su técnico. Algo verá hoy el Madrid para que no esté dispuesto a malvenderlo, como sí ha hecho con otros.


----------



## Chispeante (9 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Quiero decir también que Ceballos no me cae mal. Es un buen tipo. Es solo que para mi al menos es evidente que no tiene nivel Real Madrid.



Pues a mí no me cae bien. Eso de llevar, igual que Ramos, amarrada la bandera de Andalucía en las celebraciones de la Copa de Europa...me chirría de cojones. El paletismo regionalista español es de asco-vergüenza. Me da igual si la ostentación del terruño la hace un catalán que un asturiano que un extremeño, me distancia enormemente de este tipo de gente.


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Ago 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Pues a mí no me cae bien. Eso de llevar, igual que Ramos, amarrada la bandera de Andalucía en las celebraciones de la Copa de Europa...me chirría de cojones. El paletismo regionalista español es de asco-vergüenza. Me da igual si la ostentación del terruño la hace un catalán que un asturiano que un extremeño, me distancia enormemente de este tipo de gente.



Osea que el único aspecto para valorar a Ceballos es que cuando el Madrid gana algo, ¿él se pone en la cintura una bandera de Andalucia?


----------



## xilebo (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Ago 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Pues a mí no me cae bien. Eso de llevar, igual que Ramos, amarrada la bandera de Andalucía en las celebraciones de la Copa de Europa...me chirría de cojones. El paletismo regionalista español es de asco-vergüenza.



A mí, que mi DNI da a entender que soy andaluz, la bandera andaluza, la definición territorial de Andalucía y el subnormal de Blas Infante me provocan tanta indiferencia-desdén como un resumen de la programación de Tele 5.

Dicho esto, me llama la atención que, en este país donde hay que pedir perdón por decir "España", le puedan causar a ningún español orgulloso de serlo rechazo los manierismos regionales de la única región periférica de España donde el porcentaje de gente que se siente orgullosa de ser española y lo exhibe con naturalidad debe de andar por el 90 por ciento o más. Semianalfabetos y cabestros mentales la mayoría de ellos, pero es que la masa es así.

Yo creo que ni Santander, como región periférica, tiene más españoles orgullosos de serlo que Andalucía. La izquierda de allí, un 50% o más de la población, odia a Madrid como no he visto nunca en sitios "sin idioma regional" y en toda su totalidad se hace pajas por las noches pensando que algún día podrían ser considerados dignos de llevarles el botijo a los vascos.

Mira, yo no soy anti-raulista como había tanta gente en estos hilos hace unos años (he sido muy raulista), ni soy antitaurino, y, desde luego, no soy antiespañol, pero te pongo un ejemplo de algo que me parece mucho más cateto:







Porque no hay nada más cateto que mezclar un símbolo nacional con folklorismos que nadie debe esperar que sean compartidos por todos. Con la bandera española habría que tener otro tratamiento. Con la bandera andaluza, madrileña o asturiana, me da igual que se la pongan de sujetador y calzoncillos porque para mí tienen la misma jerarquía que una camiseta de Spiderman.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Ago 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Pues a mí no me cae bien. Eso de llevar, igual que Ramos, amarrada la bandera de Andalucía en las celebraciones de la Copa de Europa...me chirría de cojones. El paletismo regionalista español es de asco-vergüenza. Me da igual si la ostentación del terruño la hace un catalán que un asturiano que un extremeño, me distancia enormemente de este tipo de gente.




Estoy de acuerdo.
Pero en el tema Real Madrid hay un matiz y es que desde hace unos años hay una orden de arriba de no llevar la bandera de España en las celebraciones , por eso el imbecil de Ramos pasó a llevar la andaluza hasta en competiciones internacionales. Y Ceballos sigue la misma lógica paleta.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> .....
> 
> Algo verá hoy el Madrid para que no esté dispuesto a malvenderlo, como sí ha hecho con otros.




Si : ve que NADIE oferta por Ceballos.

Así son las cosas y así se lo hemos contado.


----------



## Gorrión (9 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A mi del centro del campo, el que me tiene intrigado es Tchouameni.
> De momento le veo como poco integrado al equipo y algo parado. En la pretemporada PACO que llevamos, poco ha mostrado.
> Espero que no le pese el montante del traspaso.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo la misma sensación con Tchouameni, después de 3 años en el equipo, ya debería estar mas integrado.

Parecéis mujeres, buscando problemas donde no los hay, alucino.


----------



## feps (9 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Si : ve que NADIE oferta por Ceballos.
> 
> Así son las cosas y así se lo hemos contado.



Se te olvida contar que el mercado español está muerto, salvo por el FC Palancona. No hay dinero. ¿Cuántas operaciones se están cerrando dentro de España por más de 20 kilos, a excepción del Farsa?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Ago 2022)

El Madrid necesita un delantero, Mariano cobrara 5 kilos pero no va a jugar nada. Floren ha pasado de una epoca en que fichaba a todo dios, a no fichar un carajo. Se ha gastado 80 kilos en un suplente.


----------



## feps (9 Ago 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Madrid necesita un delantero, Mariano cobrara 5 kilos pero no va a jugar nada. Floren ha pasado de una epoca en que fichaba a todo dios, a no fichar un carajo. Se ha gastado 80 kilos en un suplente.



Ese suplente va a jugar mucho en el Madrid. Calma.

Por cierto, si no se ficha a ningún delantero, el 9 sustituto de Benzema se llama Rodrygo.


----------



## _Suso_ (9 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ese suplente va a jugar mucho en el Madrid. Calma.
> 
> Por cierto, si no se ficha a ningún delantero, el 9 sustituto de Benzema se llama Rodrygo.



Yo pienso lo mismo, aparte que el Madrid tiene gol más allá de Benzema, a veces se nos olvida que Vinicius fue el segundo máximo goleador de la liga, de hecho sin contar penalties sólo estaría a tres goles de Benzema.


----------



## Dr.Muller (9 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A mí, que mi DNI da a entender que soy andaluz, la bandera andaluza, la definición territorial de Andalucía y el subnormal de Blas Infante me provocan tanta indiferencia-desdén como un resumen de la programación de Tele 5.
> 
> Dicho esto, me llama la atención que, en este país donde hay que pedir perdón por decir "España", le puedan causar a ningún español orgulloso de serlo rechazo los manierismos regionales de la única región periférica de España donde el porcentaje de gente que se siente orgullosa de ser española y lo exhibe con naturalidad debe de andar por el 90 por ciento o más. Semianalfabetos y cabestros mentales la mayoría de ellos, pero es que la masa es así.
> 
> ...



- Temática………..6
- Ejemplos………..7
- Redacción………9


* puntuación sobre 10.


----------



## Paobas (9 Ago 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Pues a mí no me cae bien. Eso de llevar, igual que Ramos, amarrada la bandera de Andalucía en las celebraciones de la Copa de Europa...me chirría de cojones. El paletismo regionalista español es de asco-vergüenza. Me da igual si la ostentación del terruño la hace un catalán que un asturiano que un extremeño, me distancia enormemente de este tipo de gente.



Cuando España ganó el mundial y las Eurocopas en las celebraciones se podía ver no menos de 8 banderas diferentes. Cuando lo han ganado Alemania, Francia, Brasil o Italia eso no se ha visto. Alguien de, qué sé yo, Armenia mismo, que estuviera viendo eso sin saber nada del regionalismo español se quedaría a cuadros y preguntándose "Qué cojones estoy viendo?". A cainismo y nacionalismo regional a España no nos gana nadie.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (9 Ago 2022)

Poco se está hablando del partido contra el Eintracht, y es un título oficial el que está en juego.


----------



## Chispeante (9 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Cuando España ganó el mundial y las Eurocopas en las celebraciones se podía ver no menos de 8 banderas diferentes. Cuando lo han ganado Alemania, Francia, Brasil o Italia eso no se ha visto. Alguien de, qué sé yo, Armenia mismo, que estuviera viendo eso sin saber nada del regionalismo español se quedaría a cuadros y preguntándose "Qué cojones estoy viendo?". A cainismo y nacionalismo regional a España no nos gana nadie.



De hecho Ramos se convirtió en una celebridad en Nigeria por aquello de su semejanza con la bandera andaluza...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ago 2022)

Massana decide


----------



## Chispeante (9 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Osea que el único aspecto para valorar a Ceballos es que cuando el Madrid gana algo, ¿él se pone en la cintura una bandera de Andalucia?



Ni mucho menos. A mi Cristiano me parecía insoportable pero era un fenómeno único. No es el caso de Ceballos, que no me repele tanto, pero no llega al virtuosismo del portugués. Por mí, si aporta, a un precio razonable, que siga en la plantilla otro año


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Ago 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> De hecho Ramos se convirtió en una celebridad en Nigeria por aquello de su semejanza con la bandera andaluza...



Los andaluces _semos _mamadús honorarios.


----------



## Chispeante (9 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A mí, que mi DNI da a entender que soy andaluz, la bandera andaluza, la definición territorial de Andalucía y el subnormal de Blas Infante me provocan tanta indiferencia-desdén como un resumen de la programación de Tele 5.
> 
> Dicho esto, me llama la atención que, en este país donde hay que pedir perdón por decir "España", le puedan causar a ningún español orgulloso de serlo rechazo los manierismos regionales de la única región periférica de España donde el porcentaje de gente que se siente orgullosa de ser española y lo exhibe con naturalidad debe de andar por el 90 por ciento o más. Semianalfabetos y cabestros mentales la mayoría de ellos, pero es que la masa es así.
> 
> ...



No es ni mucho menos algo contra la bandera andaluza en particular. Si cuando Italia gana algo veo al cualquier azzurro con una bandeja de la Toscana, o un francés con la bandera bretona o a un alemán con la de Renania-Palatinado,..pues me daría el mismo repelús. Debo tener un gen jacobino por ahí.

Y a mí tampoco me parece necesaria la sobrexposicion de la bandera nacional. Cada símbolo tiene su momento,su uso y su lugar. Cualquier cosa que me recuerde al comportamiento desquiciado de los nacionalistas periféricos me pone en alerta.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Massana decide



la decisión de massana, pronto en sus mejores cines


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (9 Ago 2022)

El mensaje de Sara Sálamo a Isco en su llegada a Sevilla: "No te costará..."


La llegada de Isco a Sevilla es una de las grandes noticias del mercado de fichajes. Después de pasar mucho tiempo en la banca del Real Madrid, este verano el malagueño terminó su




www.marca.com





Va a abandonar el chaletazo que te ha pagado el Real Madrid ??


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> El mensaje de Sara Sálamo a Isco en su llegada a Sevilla: "No te costará..."
> 
> 
> La llegada de Isco a Sevilla es una de las grandes noticias del mercado de fichajes. Después de pasar mucho tiempo en la banca del Real Madrid, este verano el malagueño terminó su
> ...



Rociadas salamo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ago 2022)

Massana o nada


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Massana o nada



DE LOS CREADORES DE LA DECISIÓN DE MASSANA LLEGA.... NO SIN MI MASSANA


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> El mensaje de Sara Sálamo a Isco en su llegada a Sevilla: "No te costará..."
> 
> 
> La llegada de Isco a Sevilla es una de las grandes noticias del mercado de fichajes. Después de pasar mucho tiempo en la banca del Real Madrid, este verano el malagueño terminó su
> ...



*"No te costará volver a demostrar tu magia @iscoalarcon Te quiero"* 

¿Eso es un mensaje contundente al Real Madrid? Puto As, puto relañismo y puto clickbait.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Ago 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> DE LOS CREADORES DE LA DECISIÓN DE MASSANA LLEGA.... NO SIN MI MASSANA



Massana será la caída.


----------



## Andr3ws (9 Ago 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Poco se está hablando del partido contra el Eintracht, y es un título oficial el que está en juego.



En el video de Youtube de Ramón Alvarez de Mon junto con Marcos Lopez, este último daba sus claves para el encuentro.
Decía que ellos van a salir a un partido de toma y daca, intercambio de golpes a ver si enredan al Madrid.
El Madrid deberia salir a controlar el centro del campo y aprovechar las subidas de los extremos del Eintracht, que parece que suelen dejar autopistas en las bandas cuando van al ataque. Eso con el señor Vini JR puede ser una buena baza.
Ademas parece que ellos tienen alguna baja en sus titulares. 
No deja de ser un partido oficial en pretemporada, veremos como llega el Madrid. En este trofeo no tienen a efectividad de las finales de la CL.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Ago 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Poco se está hablando del partido contra el Eintracht, y es un título oficial el que está en juego.



Las supercopas son bolos de verano. Aunque se jueguen a 4 en Arabia en diciembre, valen lo mismo que un Teresa Herrera. Más allá de la celebración en el campo, no verás nunca a un jugador, ni un entrenador, fardar de que ha ganado una supercopa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Massana o nada



Massan me suena siempre a parada de metro. Próxima parada: Massana.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> *"No te costará volver a demostrar tu magia @iscoalarcon Te quiero"*
> 
> ¿Eso es un mensaje contundente al Real Madrid? Puto As, puto relañismo y puto clickbait.



A los perrolistos les interesa vender morbo continuamente para rellenar minutos y páginas. Asco tiene un problema muy grave de actitud y en el Cerdilla tarde o temprano volverá a aparecer.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (9 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> En el video de Youtube de Ramón Alvarez de Mon junto con Marcos Lopez, este último daba sus claves para el encuentro.
> Decía que ellos van a salir a un partido de toma y daca, intercambio de golpes a ver si enredan al Madrid.
> El Madrid deberia salir a controlar el centro del campo y aprovechar las subidas de los extremos del Eintracht, que parece que suelen dejar autopistas en las bandas cuando van al ataque. Eso con el señor Vini JR puede ser una buena baza.
> Ademas parece que ellos tienen alguna baja en sus titulares.
> No deja de ser un partido oficial en pretemporada, veremos como llega el Madrid. En este trofeo no tienen a efectividad de las finales de la CL.




Es de suponer que sacará a la CMK para controlar el centrocampo con jugadas elaboradas largas. Pero en muchos partidos de la liga pasada este centro del campo no era capaz de controlar al contrario. 

Por otra parte, un partido de ida y vuelta, con muchos ataques, tampoco iría mal al Madrid creo yo.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (9 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Las supercopas son bolos de verano. Aunque se jueguen a 4 en Arabia en diciembre, valen lo mismo que un Teresa Herrera. Más allá de la celebración en el campo, no verás nunca a un jugador, ni un entrenador, fardar de que ha ganado una supercopa.



Démosle el valor que merece. Para jugarlas hay que haber ganado algo en la temporada en Europa, cosa que sólo dos equipos pueden decir de entre todos los que empezaron la competición.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Ago 2022)

Yo pensaba que el partido contra el Eintracht iba a ser "durillo". Pero al final creo que, sin ser fácil, nos lo vamos a llevar. Lo veo 80-20, cuando lo veía 60-40.

Tienen 10 fichajes y acaban de vender a Kostic. Necesitan un poco de rodaje para coger su mejor nivel.

El partido con el Almería si que lo veo algo más tramposete.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (9 Ago 2022)

A ver, que me acabo de levantar y estoy un poco zombie...¿El Barça ha comprado a Bernardo Silva por 62 millones? ¿Es esto cierto?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El partido con el Almería si que lo veo algo más tramposete.



El Almería está en proceso de venta no ya de su mejor jugador, sino del mejor jugador de Segunda (Sadiq) por 30 kilazos, y ya han dicho que no lo van a poner no vaya a ser que se lesione.

Si no ganamos al Almería en estas condiciones...


----------



## Silluzollope (9 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> *"No te costará volver a demostrar tu magia @iscoalarcon Te quiero"*
> 
> ¿Eso es un mensaje contundente al Real Madrid? Puto As, puto relañismo y puto clickbait.



El As es cada día más asqueroso. Pero son aún peores sus vídeos tipo “Lo que hizo Fulanito, enfadará a merengues y culés por igual”, y es una gilipollez que no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## The Replicant (9 Ago 2022)

Lo mejor de todo es que si ganamos los culerdos no podran decir : es que el Eintrach es muy malo, cuando los eliminaron de la Europa League

taluecs


----------



## Harkkonen (9 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Osea que el único aspecto para valorar a Ceballos es que cuando el Madrid gana algo, ¿él se pone en la cintura una bandera de Andalucia?



No tiene nivel para el Madrid


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> A ver, que me acabo de levantar y estoy un poco zombie...¿El Barça ha comprado a Bernardo Silva por 62 millones? ¿Es esto cierto?



El Sport no dice nada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> El As es cada día más asqueroso. Pero son aún peores sus vídeos tipo “Lo que hizo Fulanito, enfadará a merengues y culés por igual”, y es una gilipollez que no tiene nada que ver.



Clickbaits. Viven de eso.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Ago 2022)

El nivel de la prensa española ha caido a niveles increibles. No ya el clickbait de "un saque nunca visto en el tenis" y es que la pega mal y alomejor da en el poste de la red o algo asi. Es en general las noticias y los artículos.

La prensa se ha vuelto muy "chiringuitera". Muy "Sálvame". Ya no es rigurosa, busca el morbo y la polémica facilona. Seguramente es lo que la gente quiere consumir... pero vaya que no merece la pena. Si viven de eso es porque la masa que les lee demanda eso.

Este año me he propuesto leer solo Kicker.de, que es como el Marca de Alemania. Pero ves noticias de TODOS los equipos bastante por igual (los alemanes, luego hay sección internacional obviamente), es neutral y tienes los resultados a una tirada.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, los duelos para las últimas 6 plazas de la Champions:

Copenhague - Trabzonspor
Maccabi Haifa - Estrella Roja
Qarabaj - Viktoria Plzen
Bodø Glimt - Dinamo Zagreb
Dinamo Kiev o Sturm Graz - Benfica
Real Union St. Gilloise o Glasgow Rangers - PSV o Monaco

El Bodø Glimt es un equipo que el año pasado hizo una Conference brutal (Le metió 6 goles a la Roma, por ejemplo), y es el típico que todo el mundo consideraría facilisimo y es un "Sheriff" en potencia. Que si, que es flojo, pero lo mismo le da para jugar la Europa League y joder a alguien. Os vais a reir, pero del bombo 4 preferiría que no me tocase (Teniendo en cuenta lo que hay en el bombo 4). Me encantaría que le tocase al Barcelona o al Atleti, podíamos pasar 1 o 2 noches gostosas.


----------



## Manero (9 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lección #1 del fino arte del troleo: hay que hacerlo en base a la desgracia ajena. Que vengas aquí a contarnos que el City nos dio un baño nos la pela, no hay más que señalarte la Champions en la vitrina. Y la otra, y la otra, y la anterior.
> 
> Para trolear, hazte la siguiente pregunta: si el Barça ganara una Champions como la ha ganado el Madrid, la celebrarías? Si la respuesta es "sí", estás troleando mal.
> 
> Te lo digo porque las respuestas que te encuentras en este hilo no son por tus mensajes en sí, sino por la ínfima calidad de tu troleo.



Mira que hago posts en este hilo troleando o para provocar, y este que iba en serio vas y piensas que era un troleo.

En fin para los próximos lo haré más evidente.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Ago 2022)

Buenas noches. Una pregunta, ¿es cierto que el Barsa se ha denunciado a si mismo?


----------



## VYP de Álava (9 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Las supercopas son bolos de verano. Aunque se jueguen a 4 en Arabia en diciembre, valen lo mismo que un Teresa Herrera. Más allá de la celebración en el campo, no verás nunca a un jugador, ni un entrenador, fardar de que ha ganado una supercopa.



Salvo que seas del Athletic :elrisas:
Al menos no tuvieron la desfachatez de sacar la gabarra.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, los duelos para las últimas 6 plazas de la Champions:
> 
> Copenhague - Trabzonspor
> Maccabi Haifa - Estrella Roja
> ...



Tampoco me gustaria que el Madrid tuviera que ir a Belgrado, la verdad.
Por cierto, Monaco y/o PSV se van a quedar sin Champions...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Buenas noches. Una pregunta, ¿es cierto que el Barsa se ha denunciado a si mismo?



Ojo, que el FCB tiene contratado un seguro de defensa jurídica y responsabilidad económica ante posibles querellas contra sus directivos. En este caso tiene argumentos para intentar cobrarlo. 

Desde luego Laporta le echa imaginación.


----------



## Th89 (9 Ago 2022)

Cuando se referían a la Far$a como un puticlub se quedaron cortos.

¿Lo de los contratos ilegales es el clímax o habrá más capítulos?


----------



## Edu.R (9 Ago 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Cuando se referían a la Far$a como un puticlub se quedaron cortos.
> 
> ¿Lo de los contratos ilegales es el clímax o habrá más capítulos?



Yo creo que estamos empezando la felación, honestamente.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ojo, que el FCB tiene contratado un seguro de defensa jurídica y responsabilidad económica ante posibles querellas contra sus directivos. En este caso tiene argumentos para intentar cobrarlo.
> 
> Desde luego Laporta le echa imaginación.



Esto es tremendo, cuando pienso que no pueden sorprenderme más, se vuelven a superar a si mismos. Lo mejor es que hablan de varios contratos, incluido el portero. Gran idea cabrear al guardameta. Vaya sainete...


----------



## Edu.R (9 Ago 2022)

Actualizo:

Copenhague - Trabzonspor
Maccabi Haifa - Estrella Roja
Qarabaj - Viktoria Plzen
Bodø Glimt - Dinamo Zagreb
Dinamo Kiev - Benfica
Glasgow Rangers - PSV

Y los bombos:

Bombo 1
Real Madrid (Ganador Champions League y campeón de España)
Eintracht Frankfurt (Ganador Europa League)
Manchester City (Campeón de Inglaterra)
Bayern Munich (Campeón Alemania)
Milan (Campeón Italia)
PSG (Campeón Francia)
Oporto (Campeón Portugal)
Ajax (Campeón Paises Bajos)

Bombo 2
Liverpool
Chelsea
Barcelona
Juventus
At. Madrid
Sevilla
Leipzig
Tottenham

Bombo 3
Borussia Dortmund
Salzburgo
Shakhtar Donetsk
Inter de Milán
Nápoles
Sporting de Lisboa
Bayer Leverkusen
Mejor coeficiente ronda previa (Benfica o PSV, en teoría, si se clasifican).

Bombo 4
O. Marsella
Brujas
Celtic
5 ganadores ronda previa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por cierto, los duelos para las últimas 6 plazas de la Champions:
> 
> Copenhague - Trabzonspor
> Maccabi Haifa - Estrella Roja
> ...



El Bodo (¿como se pone esa o?) es el campeón noruego. Creo que llegó hasta cuartos eliminado por la Roma que entonces se lo tomó en serio. El Dinamo es un buen equipo pero peor que otros años por lo que la eliminatoria está bastante pareja. Los únicos que veo claros ahí son el Viktoria Plzen, el Benfica y el que pase del PSV-Mónaco.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Esto es tremendo, cuando pienso que no pueden sorprenderme más, se vuelven a superar a si mismos. Lo mejor es que hablan de varios contratos, incluido el portero. Gran idea cabrear al guardameta. Vaya sainete...



Es otro de los que querían que se fuera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Actualizo:
> 
> Copenhague - Trabzonspor
> Maccabi Haifa - Estrella Roja
> ...



Me la voy a jugar:

Copenhague - *Trabzonspor*
Maccabi Haifa - *Estrella Roja*
Qarabaj - *Viktoria Plzen
Bodø Glimt* - Dinamo Zagreb
Dinamo Kiev - *Benfica*
Glasgow Rangers - *PSV

Pero el único que veo claro de verdad es el Viktoria Plzen.*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Tampoco me gustaria que el Madrid tuviera que ir a Belgrado, la verdad.
> Por cierto, Monaco y/o PSV se van a quedar sin Champions...



Pues mejor Belgrado que Estanbul o Noruega.


----------



## Lord Vader (9 Ago 2022)

¿Dónde se puede ver el partido?


----------



## El Juani (9 Ago 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿Dónde se puede ver el partido?



Movistar Liga de Campeones si no me equivoco.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Ago 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Cuando se referían a la Far$a como un puticlub se quedaron cortos.



La prensa inglesa dice que la cuarta palanca consiste en un contrato con la empresa propietaria del Circo del Sol.

Juro que no me lo he inventado yo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ago 2022)

Massana es el momento!!!!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La prensa inglesa dice que la cuarta palanca consiste en un contrato con la empresa propietaria del Circo del Sol.
> 
> Juro que no me lo he inventado yo.



Parecerá un chiste, pero el Circo del Sol es una empresa con marca e ingresos comparables a los del Madrid. Y el fundador, que luego vendió, es uno de los tíos más ricos de Canadá, el equivalente de un Roig o un Alberto.

Es verdad que la idea tiene gracia, pero la empresa propietaria del Circo del Sol debe tener pasta para aburrir.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (10 Ago 2022)

Sobre las palabras de Isco...


































....nah, que le den. Tampoco acabará jugando en el Sevilla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

Veo que es en Movistar liga de campeones...
Partido con equipo español en una final en cerrado?

En fin.


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Veo que es en Movistar liga de campeones...
> Partido con equipo español en una final en cerrado?
> 
> En fin.



Pues me cago en su puta madre. 
A tirar de Kodi.


----------



## The Replicant (10 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La prensa inglesa dice que la cuarta palanca consiste en un contrato con la empresa propietaria del Circo del Sol.
> 
> Juro que no me lo he inventado yo.



el Farsa es un circo en sí mismo

hace un número muy bueno con palancas

taluecs


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Pues me cago en su puta madre.
> A tirar de Kodi.



No tengo ganas ya de estar con trastos ni el pc, evidentemente no voy a pagar 20 euros de la suscripcion y menos son competiciones europeas.

A pastar.


----------



## feps (10 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No tengo ganas ya de estar con trastos ni el pc, evidentemente no voy a pagar 20 euros de la suscripcion y menos son competiciones europeas.
> 
> A pastar.



Con la depresión económica que padecemos, la inmensa mayoría de la población no puede ni plantearse pagar por ver fútbol. Yo me he quitado hasta Amazon Prime porque lo han subido a lo bestia, y Amazon no es ni la sombra de lo que fue. Baste decir que estoy mirando lavadoras y los mismos modelos están un 25% más caros en Amazon que en Carrefour (con instalación del nuevo y retirada del antiguo).

Habrá que volver a los transistores.


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Ago 2022)

Otro que ha entendido de qué va el problema…









Galliani, sí a la Superliga pero “sin los ingleses”


El director general del Monza ha declarado que una Superliga sin ingleses arreglaría la economía del fútbol.




as.com


----------



## Xequinfumfa (10 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Otro que ha entendido de qué va el problema…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cortita y al pie.
Una Superliga continental para competir con los putos piratas. Es que es de cajón. Se hará; se acabará haciendo por cojones. O eso o vendemos todos nuestra alma al diablo sarraceno y nos convertimos todos en SAD. Y eso está bien para gente como los ingleses, el PSG o el Barça...pero nosotros, los italianos, los alemanes y los franceses de bien somos los que hemos llevado este deporte a la gloria, ¿qué cojones?. Lo inventaron cuatro niños pijos ingleses, pero lo hemos hecho grande los europeos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Veo que es en Movistar liga de campeones...
> Partido con equipo español en una final en cerrado?
> 
> En fin.



El fútbol en abierto ya se acabó. O pagas o te jodes. Y es lo que acabará con el fútbol en España. Los jóvenes ya no tienen interés.


----------



## xilebo (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Mecanosfera (10 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El fútbol en abierto ya se acabó. O pagas o te jodes. Y es lo que acabará con el fútbol en España. Los jóvenes ya no tienen interés.



Lo que sostiene el interés por el fútbol entre la juventud (cada vez menos) es que es un deporte muy divertido de jugar, y si juegas a fútbol te gusta ver a los cracks y asombrarte de su talento. Lo veo en mis alumnos: el 100% de los que siguen la liga es porque ellos juegan. El resto ya se han pasado al mundo videojuegos, gameplays y esports, que es un entretenimiento mucho más moderno a nivel financiación, pues el dinero entra a través de publicidad, donaciones, joint ventures y suscripciones a la carta, mucho más personalizado y de tú a tú. Hay mucha gente capaz de pagar 20 euros a Ibai simplemente porque te salude en un chat durante 3 segundos. Los que gestionan la industria futbolística viven en el pleistoceno y gracias a Dios que se está creando una escena muy divertida de streamers y youtubers futboleros que sí tienen gancho entre los chavales, como el propio Ibai, Iñaki Angulo, Gerard Romero, Álvarez de Mon, Cortegana, Seitán, DJMariio... Gusten más o menos, de no ser por ellos los jóvenes habrían ya dejado el fútbol completamente.
La culpa es también de los padres, a quienes resulta más cómodo tener a su larva en casa jugando al Fortnite o viendo a Auronplay que tener que llevarlo a entrenar o a ver un partido. Se ha roto el vínculo emocional de antaño, cuando el fútbol era un fenómeno intergeneracional que unía a abuelos con nietos y la familia se reunía delante de la tele para verse un partidazo y vibrar en compañía. Ahora los padres juegan al fortnite con sus hijos, y al abuelo que le den.
La Premier sobrevive pujante gracias al tercer mundo aspiracional, pues hay mucho moreno que se siente más europeo y chic si sigue la liga inglesa. Es un modelo que durará un tiempo pero que también colapsará, porque en todas partes hay cada vez más gamers y otakus que hooligans. No creo que la superliga sea la solución. La solución es cambiar el modelo de espectáculo, retrasmitirlo de otra manera, apostar por retransmisiones con chats y con narradores que gusten a los chavales y no las viejas glorias de mierda que lo hacen hoy en día. De hecho casi mejor que el fútbol desaparezca de la tele convencional, que es un cacharro obsoleto y absurdo que a los chavales les resulta tan anacrónica como los teléfonos fijos o las máquinas de escribir. La tele es anti-glamour para ellos.
Yo creo que el fútbol sobrevivirá. Si ha sobrevivido a guerras mundiales, mil crisis y mil cambios de tendencias sociales, sabrá adaptarse a los nuevos tiempos. Pero en ese sentido confío más en el modelo Ibai que en el modelo Pedrerol.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Veo que es en Movistar liga de campeones...
> Partido con equipo español en una final en cerrado?
> 
> En fin.



EGG QEUE luego los jovenes no siguen los partidos o el futbol ..o el balomano


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Con la depresión económica que padecemos, la inmensa mayoría de la población no puede ni plantearse pagar por ver fútbol. Yo me he quitado hasta Amazon Prime porque lo han subido a lo bestia, y Amazon no es ni la sombra de lo que fue. Baste decir que estoy mirando lavadoras y los mismos modelos están un 25% más caros en Amazon que en Carrefour (con instalación del nuevo y retirada del antiguo).
> 
> Habrá que volver a los transistores.



nah mejor audiencias de 1000 personas ,que de 1,5 millones en abierto ,


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (10 Ago 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Cuando se referían a la Far$a como un puticlub se quedaron cortos.
> 
> ¿Lo de los contratos ilegales es el clímax o habrá más capítulos?



Bueno, el momento cumbre llegaria si cumplieran sus bravuconadas y rescindieran unilateralmente el contrato a algun jugador para poder pagar la inscripcion de Sergiroberto.


----------



## fachacine (10 Ago 2022)

Joder no televisan la Supercopa en abierto... Pues nada, Telegram es nuestro amigo


----------



## feps (10 Ago 2022)

Si un crack de los negocios como Florentino defiende la Superliga es porque sabe que, sin ella, se acabaron los títulos europeos para los grandes que no tengan un grupo multimillonario detrás. Solución: Superliga sin jeques ni demás mafiosos.


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder no televisan la Supercopa en abierto... Pues nada, Telegram es nuestro amigo



¡Pasa enlase primoooo!


----------



## El amigo (10 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> "ese" sextete.
> 
> Claro, lo defines como os da la gana. Pero realmente no habeis ganado nunca un sextete.
> 
> ...



En este caso y de manera excepcional Manero tiene razón.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¡Pasa enlase primoooo!



Y yo, y yo, y yo...



http://img0.joyreactor.com/pics/comment/gif-cat-shiba-inu-dog-1075661.gif


----------



## fachacine (10 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¡Pasa enlase primoooo!



Luego hablamos, aunque aquí en abierto no deberíamos poner enlaces porque puede haber espías, soy más partidario de crear conversación privada con los foreros habituales y conocidos (no pomperos sospechosos) y luego invitar a los que se nos olviden y pidan invitación


----------



## Hermericus (10 Ago 2022)

Me la suda el equipo negro.

Espero que gane el Eintrach


----------



## artemis (10 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Que yo no soy del FAR$A y, además, Arbeloa me parecía un buen jugador.
> 
> Lo que no sabía es que estaba en el organigrama del Madric. Si es que el Madric de Xabi Alonso, el cono y demás era un equipazo. Si tienes que criticar a alguien critica al piperío, que le ha, hecho la vida imposible a jugadorazos, sin saber porqué.



No mientas, tu eres culerdo....


----------



## Mecanosfera (10 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Me la suda el equipo negro.
> 
> Espero que gane el Eintrach



Pues suerte y que gane el mejor.


----------



## Harkkonen (10 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Me la suda el equipo negro.
> 
> Espero que gane el Eintrach



A nosotros nos la sudas tú, culerdo


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Me la suda el equipo negro.
> 
> Espero que gane el Eintrach



Según las alineaciones que da Marca tienen tantos morenos el R Madrid como el Eintracht. Asi que vas con el equipo negro tambien. 









Real Madrid - Eintracht: el desafío arranca en Helsinki


El Real Madrid enciende esta noche los motores de una temporada en la que él mismo se ha encargado de que la exigencia sea altísima. Cuando casi nadie esperaba que la pasada fuera




www.marca.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder no televisan la Supercopa en abierto... Pues nada, Telegram es nuestro amigo



Prefieren una audiencia de 1000000 de abonados que de 7 millones en TV pública


----------



## vurvujo (10 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Buenas noches. Una pregunta, ¿es cierto que el Barsa se ha denunciado a si mismo?



Pues sí... eso mismo pensé. Y lo más divertido fue cuando entré al YouTube y me encontré a Quillo Barrios haciendo un vídeo exactamente de eso.


----------



## vurvujo (10 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Actualizo:
> 
> Copenhague - Trabzonspor
> Maccabi Haifa - Estrella Roja
> ...



Me pido un grupo con un coco tipo Liverpool y dos flojitos para que haya suficiente tensión para luchar por quedar primero de grupo. 

Eso o un grupo de mierda fácil tipo Juventus, Salzburgo y uno del este con nombre impronunciable.... para ver los lloros de los de siempre.


----------



## vurvujo (10 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Parecerá un chiste, pero el Circo del Sol es una empresa con marca e ingresos comparables a los del Madrid. Y el fundador, que luego vendió, es uno de los tíos más ricos de Canadá, el equivalente de un Roig o un Alberto.
> 
> Es verdad que la idea tiene gracia, pero la empresa propietaria del Circo del Sol debe tener pasta para aburrir.



La verdad que tiene sentido asociarse con ese tipo de empresas. Saben como hacer mercadeo y tienen contactos a altos niveles para generar buen cash.


----------



## vurvujo (10 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El fútbol en abierto ya se acabó. O pagas o te jodes. Y es lo que acabará con el fútbol en España. Los jóvenes ya no tienen interés.



El precio del fútbol en España es completamente incomprensible. Estaba leyendo a otro forero que algo del un VPN a Perú y me di cuenta que allí por 10 €/mes









Star Plus: ¿qué ligas extranjeras de fútbol transmitirá y cuánto cuesta acceder al streaming?


Uno de los grandes atractivos con la llegada de Star Plus es el contenido deportivo, ya que el servicio incluye programación de la cadena ESPN




elcomercio.pe








> *Chile, Perú, Bolivia, Paraguay, Uruguay, Colombia, Ecuador y Venezuela:*
> 
> 
> UEFA Champions League
> ...




Es incomprensible por 10€ tienes las 5 ligas europeas, champions, NBA y todos los torneos ATP de tenis (no incluye los GS).....


----------



## vurvujo (10 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Me la suda el equipo negro.
> 
> Espero que gane el Eintrach



El Eintrach:


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> El mensaje de Sara Sálamo a Isco en su llegada a Sevilla: "No te costará..."
> 
> 
> La llegada de Isco a Sevilla es una de las grandes noticias del mercado de fichajes. Después de pasar mucho tiempo en la banca del Real Madrid, este verano el malagueño terminó su
> ...



DA la impresión que la inútil esa ha influenciado en el capullo de Isco, lo tenía todo y lo dejo tirar por la borda, en la mejor edad y se abandonó de una manera en el Madrid que es para haberle dado cuatro ostias a el y la imbécil de la mujer, otra ultraprogre pero si ponen el cazo del sueldo que le dio el Madrid.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ago 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> El As es cada día más asqueroso. Pero son aún peores sus vídeos tipo “Lo que hizo Fulanito, enfadará a merengues y culés por igual”, y es una gilipollez que no tiene nada que ver.



Y la superchilena del niño de las hormonas, cada vez que me dicen que el ASport y el Marsa son del Madrid es que me meo.


----------



## vurvujo (10 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> DA la impresión que la inútil esa ha influenciado en el capullo de Isco, lo tenía todo y lo dejo tirar por la borda, en la mejor edad y se abandonó de una manera en el Madrid que es para haberle dado cuatro ostias a el y la imbécil de la mujer, otra ultraprogre pero si ponen el cazo del sueldo que le dio el Madrid.




En grupos de veganos te cuentan historias de éxitos de deportistas veganos tipo Hamilton (y mienten con que Djokovic es vegano)... pero luego no dicen nada de los que se arruinaron por hacerse veganos que serán el 90%. 

Antes de la final de champions volví a ver la final de 2018 y me sorprendió Isco y eso que ya venía en caída, pero jugó muy bien la primera parte, casi me atrevería a decir que fue el mejor del Madrid los primeros 45 minutos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El fútbol en abierto ya se acabó. O pagas o te jodes. Y es lo que acabará con el fútbol en España. Los jóvenes ya no tienen interés.



ES que es aún peor, por ejemplo, ahora yo quiero ver ese partido , no lo puedo comprar, tienes que ser de movistar. Tienes que estar en una compañía y tener un pack para poder ver los partidos, es que se ponen puertas a ellos mismos, me recuerda al tema de la pirateria con los videojuegos, alguno no vieron venir que Steam triunfaría gracias a l a estupideces de otros, esto es igual. Y para la liga lo mismo, no puedes ver por internet ni nada unos partidos, o estas con los pack de movistar o nada que hacer.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> En grupos de veganos te cuentan historias de éxitos de deportistas veganos tipo Hamilton (y mienten con que Djokovic es vegano)... pero luego no dicen nada de los que se arruinaron por hacerse veganos que serán el 90%.
> 
> Antes de la final de champions volví a ver la final de 2018 y me sorprendió Isco y eso que ya venía en caída, pero jugó muy bien la primera parte, casi me atrevería a decir que fue el mejor del Madrid los primeros 45 minutos.



Era el momento cumbre de Isco en el Madrid y como fútbolista, a partir de la siguiente temporada, cuesta abajo y sin frenos, con partidos donde daba pena verle jugar al fútbol. Hay que tenerlos cuadrados para criticar al Madrid con el comportamiento de los últimos años. Jokovic que yo sepa dejo los hidratos y no es el único, lo han hecho muchos deportistas.


----------



## _Suso_ (10 Ago 2022)

Leed, han vuelto a trolear a la wikipedia  

Bernardo Silva - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

" *Bernardo Mota Veiga de Carvalho e Silva* (Lisboa, Portugal, 10 de agosto de 1994), deportivamente conocido como *Bernardo Silva*, es un futbolista profesional portugués. *Juega como centrocampista en el Real de Madrid C.F de la Asociación de Liga de florentino (árbitros) de **Inglaterra*. Es internacional absoluto con la selección de Portugal. "


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Era el momento cumbre de Isco en el Madrid y como fútbolista, a partir de la siguiente temporada, cuesta abajo y sin frenos, con partidos donde daba pena verle jugar al fútbol. Hay que tenerlos cuadrados para criticar al Madrid con el comportamiento de los últimos años. Jokovic que yo sepa dejo los hidratos y no es el único, lo han hecho muchos deportistas.



Isco era el líder de la selección... también..pero fue hacerse vegano...y sorpresa apendicitis fulminante..y todo cuesta abajo y sin frenos


----------



## vurvujo (10 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Era el momento cumbre de Isco en el Madrid y como fútbolista, a partir de la siguiente temporada, cuesta abajo y sin frenos, con partidos donde daba pena verle jugar al fútbol. Hay que tenerlos cuadrados para criticar al Madrid con el comportamiento de los últimos años. Jokovic que yo sepa dejo los hidratos y no es el único, lo han hecho muchos deportistas.




A mi gusto el mejor momento de Isco fue antes de eso, tal vez en el 2015-2016, ya en la 2016-2017 se veía claramente que ralentizaba el fútbol del Madrid y el equipo perdía equilibrio y velocidad por su culpa.

Lo de Djokovic lo digo porque algunos dicen que es vegano ... cuando lo que hizo fue dejar productos con gluten. A lo que iba es sobre que se habla demasiado de bondades y no se dice nada de los casos de fracaso que son muchos más.


----------



## Gorrión (10 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Luego hablamos, aunque aquí en abierto no deberíamos poner enlaces porque puede haber espías, soy más partidario de crear conversación privada con los foreros habituales y conocidos (no pomperos sospechosos) y luego invitar a los que se nos olviden y pidan invitación



Dale Manolo!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Ago 2022)

Si el farsa ficha a Bernardo será favorito para ganar Liga y champions.


----------



## vurvujo (10 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si el farsa ficha a Bernardo será favorito para ganar Liga y champions.



Pues al final les está quedando un equipo guapo.

Cuando empezaron con Kessié, Cristensen, Raphina y no se quién más... me parecía de risa y ridículo. Incluso con Lewandoski, que me parece un gran fichaje, sentía el equipo totalmente descompensado. Ya con Koundé me pareció un gran acierto y si traen al tal Marcos Alonso a Bernardo Silva les queda un equipo muy equilibrado y de mucho nivel competitivo.

Un all-in en toda regla


----------



## fachacine (10 Ago 2022)

A ver si es que tampoco podemos esperar otro año con el Barsa como el del año pasado que creo que llegó a estar a 18 puntos del Madrid, son cosas excepcionales. Parece que este año estará todo más igualado, sólo espero que Anceloti ponga a los mejores y no haga "homenajes" a quien les ha hecho ganar titulos, como hizo Del Bosque en el Mundial de Brasil 2014


----------



## Gorrión (10 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si el farsa ficha a Bernardo será favorito para ganar Liga y champions.



¿Tienen mejor equipo que el Madrid y City?

Yo veo al Madrid con mejor portero, defensa y sobre todo centro del campo. Ya si miramos la delantera no tienen a nadie mejor que Vinicius y Benzema. Lo mismo se puede decir del City.


----------



## josemanuelb (10 Ago 2022)

Aún no me he abonado este año a Orange ni Timofonica. Me da pereza. Por 50 pavos al mes el año pasado vi todo en Orange. Pero entre que la temporada pasada ya nos la sacamos en Champions y que el equipo no tiene apenas novedades (Rudiger y el Chumino parten como suplentes) muy pocas ganas. El único que mola ver es Camavinga (que también parte como suplente)...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Pues al final les está quedando un equipo guapo.
> 
> Cuando empezaron con Kessié, Cristensen, Raphina y no se quién más... me parecía de risa y ridículo. Incluso con Lewandoski, que me parece un gran fichaje, sentía el equipo totalmente descompensado. Ya con Koundé me pareció un gran acierto y si traen al tal Marcos Alonso a Bernardo Silva les queda un equipo muy equilibrado y de mucho nivel competitivo.
> 
> Un all-in en toda regla




El jugón es Silva. Es un pedazo de jugador. Espero que no consigan ficharlo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El fútbol en abierto ya se acabó. O pagas o te jodes. Y es lo que acabará con el fútbol en España. Los jóvenes ya no tienen interés.



O no tienen ganas de pagar una cantidad que ni merece la pena ni tienen.


----------



## fachacine (10 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> El precio del fútbol en España es completamente incomprensible. Estaba leyendo a otro forero que algo del un VPN a Perú y me di cuenta que allí por 10 €/mes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es flipante esta información, macho, esto tiene que rular para que a la gente se le meta en la puta cabeza cómo nos esquilman los bolsillos


----------



## feps (10 Ago 2022)

En el Madrid saben que tienen otro 9.









Rodrygo puede acabar en la Supercopa con los rumores sobre fichajes


A día de hoy, después de la espantada de Mbappé, parece cada vez más claro el hecho de que el Real Madrid no va a realizar ningún fichaje más en lo que resta de mercado.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

Joder, acabo de contratar la mierda del Movistar champions, pero es que pasó de bajar a un bar y gastarme lo mismo en cuatro cervezas mierdosas.

Por cierto el canal de Movistar de la liga a subido y ya vale 30 eurazos, mientras que danz más la liga son 20.

Me jode que sin champions a la vista este partido no sea en abierto teniendo en cuenta que es una final europea con un equipo español.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si el farsa ficha a Bernardo será favorito para ganar Liga y champions.



Yo no sé cómo os creéis esas cosas. Por ahora no ha podido inscribir a ningún fichaje, hoy sale que por contrato Kessié y Christensen se pueden ir gratis si no están inscritos el domingo (no el 1 de septiembre, no, sino dentro de cuatro días), el Leeds ya ha dicho que va a anular el transfer de Raphinha si cobra con un solo día de retraso, y la liga ya les ha rechazado las inscripciones una vez que se sepa. Se van a gastar 90 kilazos y un megasalario en esas condiciones?


----------



## filets (10 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder, acabo de contratar la mierda del Movistar champions, pero es que pasó de bajar a un bar y gastarme lo mismo en cuatro cervezas mierdosas.
> 
> Por cierto el canal de Movistar de la liga a subido y ya vale 30 eurazos, mientras que danz más la liga son 20.
> 
> Me jode que sin champions a la vista este partido no sea en abierto teniendo en cuenta que es una final europea con un equipo español.



¿Pero tu no te conectabas al Movistar de la vecina a cambio de darle mambo nº 6?


----------



## filets (10 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo no sé cómo os creéis esas cosas. Por ahora no ha podido inscribir a ningún fichaje, hoy sale que por contrato Kessié y Christensen se pueden ir gratis si no están inscritos el domingo (no el 1 de septiembre, no, sino dentro de cuatro días), el Leeds ya ha dicho que va a anular el transfer de Raphinha si cobra con un solo día de retraso, y la liga ya les ha rechazado las inscripciones una vez que se sepa. Se van a gastar 90 kilazos y un megasalario en esas condiciones?



Sí, porque van a vender a De Jong al Chelsea


----------



## Mecanosfera (10 Ago 2022)

Supongo que digo una boutade, pero Bernardo Silva me parece sobrevaloradísimo, en todo lo que le he visto. Es el típico tikitakero a lo Isco, David Silva o el propio Hazard, que para mí en su prime ni se acercaba al nivel de la bestia que es De Bruyne. Silva juega un tipo de fútbol de hace 5 años y para mi gusto un poco hortera. Y ya con su edad, me parece una compra nada ilusionante. Para el Madrid por ejemplo yo no lo querría.
Siempre que he visto al city me ha dado la sensación de que su juego depende total y absolutamente de De Bruyne, el resto son comparsas. Cuando falta Kevin es como cuando Benzema no juega en el Madrid, todo el sistema colapsa. De hecho la historia dirá si el ciclo ganador del City se debe a Pep o más bien a De bruyne, que ya digo que para mí es un animal. Es una pena que el belga no haya jugado nunca en el Madrid, se debió haber intentado en algún momento porque es un tío que de haber ganado las champions que ganamos nosotros, se hubiese hinchado a ganar balones de oro, pero que por haber apostado tan fuerte por el City probablemente se jubile sin balón de oro y ya veremos si es capaz de ganar una champions. Ese sí es un supercrack, seguramente el mejor jugador belga de la historia (con perdón de Curtois). Silva es un poco meh, y si Guardiola le deja salir con tanta indolencia es porque realmente no lo necesita.

EDITO: acabo de leer en la wikipedia que en 2014 la novia de De Bruyne le dejó por Curtois  no estoy nada enterado de las andanzas sentimentales de los futbolistas porque no me interesa, pero la anécdota me parece bien curiosa.


----------



## filets (10 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Supongo que digo una boutade, pero Bernardo Silva me parece sobrevaloradísimo, en todo lo que le he visto. Es el típico tikitakero a lo Isco, David Silva o el propio Hazard, que para mí en su prime ni se acercaba al nivel de la bestia que es De Bruyne. Silva juega un tipo de fútbol de hace 5 años y para mi gusto un poco hortera. Y ya con su edad, me parece una compra nada ilusionante. Para el Madrid por ejemplo yo no lo querría.
> Siempre que he visto al city me ha dado la sensación de que su juego depende total y absolutamente de De Bruyne, el resto son comparsas. Cuando falta Kevin es como cuando le Benzema no juega en el Madrid, todo el sistema colapsa. Es una pena que el belga no haya jugado nunca en el Madrid, se debió haber intentado en algún momento porque es un tío que de haber ganado las champions que ganamos nosotros, se hubiese hinchado a ganar balones de oro, pero que por haber apostado tan fuerte por el City probablemente se jubile sin balón de oro y ya veremos si es capaz de ganar una champions. Ese sí es un supercrack, seguramente el mejor jugador belga de la historia. Silva es un poco meh, y si Guardiola le deja salir con tanta indolencia es porque realmente no lo necesita.



Si el City lo vende muy bueno no será, porque pasta no necesitan


----------



## vurvujo (10 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo no sé cómo os creéis esas cosas. Por ahora no ha podido inscribir a ningún fichaje, hoy sale que por contrato Kessié y Christensen se pueden ir gratis si no están inscritos el domingo (no el 1 de septiembre, no, sino dentro de cuatro días), el Leeds ya ha dicho que va a anular el transfer de Raphinha si cobra con un solo día de retraso, y la liga ya les ha rechazado las inscripciones una vez que se sepa. Se van a gastar 90 kilazos y un megasalario en esas condiciones?



No puedo ni imaginarme el ridículo monumental que sería que cualquiera de esas cosas pasen... y eso que son tres matados. Con Lewandowski o Kondé, sería para no parar de reír por dos semanas seguidas.


----------



## fachacine (10 Ago 2022)

Decían que había una carambola a 3, Silva al Barsa, De Jonk al PSG y Verrati al City. De esa jugada para mí sale ganando el City, llevo diciendo mucho tiempo que el sustituto natural de Modric es Verrati, ese sí que es un puto crack playmaker.


----------



## Th89 (10 Ago 2022)

Djokovic dejó los hidratos porque descubrió que era celiaco. El resto es historia.

Por su parte, Gordisco descubrió el veganismo por pensar con la polla y se desperdició totalmente desde entonces, amén de elegir de entre todas las mujeres a la más tarada posible, y para colmo del patético y antimadridista. Meretriz cuyo papel más destacado fue hacer de sugar baby en la LQSA.

En cuanto al partido de hoy, estoy buscando formas de verlo... hasta he visto conjuntas de canales portugueses por una miseria para ver todo el fútbol por un año.


----------



## Gorrión (10 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Si el City lo vende muy bueno no será, porque pasta no necesitan



¿Y lo de Ferran Torres? 

Crack mundial, Guardiola está muy arrepentido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Pero tu no te conectabas al Movistar de la vecina a cambio de darle mambo nº 6?




Eso es con el Movistar la liga que ella lo tiene en su paquete contratado y tengo su contraseña, pero no tiene el de la Champions.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Sí, porque van a vender a De Jong al Chelsea



Eso como todo, cuando lo vea me lo creo. 

Y vender a De Jong al Chelsea es lo que necesitan para poder inscribir a los que ya están y liberar una ficha. Si te lo gastas en un jugador que vale lo mismo, cobra lo mismo y ocupa una ficha, pues no has avanzado nada. Lo de la ficha no es baladí, ahora mismo tienen 26 fichas con la de Gavi y al que dejes sin dorsal te mete un puro bien gordo.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (10 Ago 2022)

Algún add on de kodi para ver el partido? Cagüendios que no lo dan por la uno


----------



## Th89 (10 Ago 2022)

Pues nada, tiraré de acestream.

Que les den a todos, ni un puto duro pago este año.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> No puedo ni imaginarme el ridículo monumental que sería que cualquiera de esas cosas pasen... y eso que son tres matados. Con Lewandowski o Kondé, sería para no parar de reír por dos semanas seguidas.



A los otros dos no los he visto mucho, pero Christensen es un paquetazo importante. Vinicius le hizo un Cristo en Stamford Bridge este año, creo que Tuchel lo quitó al descanso. Ojo, que no hay ninguna indignidad en que Vinicius te retrate, pero que te quiten al descanso es mucha humillación por muy bueno que sea el otro.

No descarto que el Barça los haya visto entrenar un mes (a él y a Kessié) y haya llegado a la conclusión de que la mejor opción es que se vayan libres.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ago 2022)

La Supercopa de Europa es una mamarrachada que no deberia disputarse, me parece casi una falta de respeto que el campeon de Europa deba disputar un titulito de chichinabo contra un rival de tercera fila.


----------



## _Suso_ (10 Ago 2022)

Ya me he puesto la copita de vino para ver el primer partido oficial de la temporada, cuidado pues


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Pues al final les está quedando un equipo guapo.
> 
> Cuando empezaron con Kessié, Cristensen, Raphina y no se quién más... me parecía de risa y ridículo. Incluso con Lewandoski, que me parece un gran fichaje, sentía el equipo totalmente descompensado. Ya con Koundé me pareció un gran acierto y si traen al tal Marcos Alonso a Bernardo Silva les queda un equipo muy equilibrado y de mucho nivel competitivo.
> 
> Un all-in en toda regla



A este ritmo llegan a los 700 millones de fichas, salvo con el chanchullo que ahora montan para que se bajen los salrios algunos jugadores, con esa masa salarial llegarán al infiinito, más del 50% que la del Madrid.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ago 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Pues nada, tiraré de acestream.
> 
> Que les den a todos, ni un puto duro pago este año.



¿funciona? a mi hace meses que no funciona kodi


----------



## Th89 (10 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿funciona? a mi hace meses que no funciona kodi



De momento, sí. Igual es empezar el partido y se va todo al carajo, eso está por ver.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ago 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> De momento, sí. Igual es empezar el partido y se va todo al carajo, eso está por ver.



En cual?, cristal azul?
qué canal?


----------



## pepitoburbujas (10 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No descarto que el Barça los haya visto entrenar un mes (a él y a Kessié) y haya llegado a la conclusión de que la mejor opción es que se vayan libres.




Pues tratándose de quien se trata tiene sentido. Podrían hacerlo perfectamente, teniendo en cuenta el mobbing que les están haciendo a De Jong y Braithwhite, que ya han sido increpados por los aficionados convenientemente inducidos por los medios afines. 

Sería un poco como los que se compran ropa, no le quitan la etiqueta, la lucen un par de días, y la devuelven luego.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ago 2022)

Encontrao


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

Vamos equipo blanco!!!!
Si ganamos podremos tener opciones de fichar a massana


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

Vamos joder!!!!

Por Freddy Rincón!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

Vamos calentando la pizza de la casa Tarradellas 4 quesos mientras apuramos las cortezas de gorrino del grupo IFA por 1,25 euros de céntimo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

Joder no juega el balón de oro seboso belga?


----------



## HDR (10 Ago 2022)

FULVO!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder, acabo de contratar la mierda del Movistar champions, pero es que pasó de bajar a un bar y gastarme lo mismo en cuatro cervezas mierdosas.
> 
> Por cierto el canal de Movistar de la liga a subido y ya vale 30 eurazos, mientras que danz más la liga son 20.
> 
> Me jode que sin champions a la vista este partido no sea en abierto teniendo en cuenta que es una final europea con un equipo español.



¿Y la vecina?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eso es con el Movistar la liga que ella lo tiene en su paquete contratado y tengo su contraseña, pero no tiene el de la Champions.



Pues dile que sin champions no hay mambo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos calentando la pizza de la casa Tarradellas 4 quesos mientras apuramos las cortezas de gorrino del grupo IFA por 1,25 euros de céntimo.



Volvemos a los clásicos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Ago 2022)

Algún streaming pa los que no tenemos ná ni queremos de pagar?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Volvemos a los clásicos




Buenas tardes, cuanto tiempo, qué tal hombre.
En Madrid hace mucho calor?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Y la vecina?



La vecina solo tiene el canal de la liga en su paquete.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La vecina solo tiene el canal de la liga en *su paquete*.



¿Es shemale?


----------



## 4ken4t0n (10 Ago 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Algún streaming pa los que no tenemos ná ni queremos de pagar?



Prueba suerte aki
Hala Madrid vpn


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿Es shemale?



Para nada, es una buena jaca, ella me ve como un hombre serio, un neurocirujano destacado u reconocido.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Para nada, es una buena jaca, ella me ve como un hombre serio, un neurocirujano destacado u reconocido.



dile que eres el forero revelación 2021. Eso la confundirá-


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

Ya están los expertos..benitos cocainas y el calvo que decía que Modric no era para el Madrid.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Ago 2022)

Me está dejando verlo aquí (sin interrupciones) conectado a una IP (proton vpn) yanki:




__





» Real Madrid vs Eintracht Frankfurt En Vivo | Super Copa UEFA


Ver Real Madrid vs Eintracht Frankfurt en vivo y gratis por internet




www.rojadirectaenvivo.club


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

Bueno pues kroos sigue tan inmóvil como el año pasado, ahora metemos a ausencia y nos hacen una manita.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Ago 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil cómo ves al barsa para esta nueva temporada? 
Habrá skills?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil cómo ves al barsa para esta nueva temporada?
> Habrá skills?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

El kamada que hace en el equipo de mierda este que no ha salido este verano.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

Muy bien el encurtidos, con sus paradas habituales, le debe tener contento la rubia con las extracciones.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Ago 2022)

modric no esta fino , por no decir que no está

y casemiro? esta haciendo alguna labor que no veo o directamente no ha tocado el balon?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (10 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> En cual?, cristal azul?
> qué canal?



En winner2 hay seis enlaces acesyream pero a mi no se me abren


----------



## Mecanosfera (10 Ago 2022)

¿Por qué juegan tan acelerados? No lo entiendo, este tipo de juego no beneficia al Madrid. Hay que meter pausa coño.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Ago 2022)

si alguien quiere enlace para ver el partido que me mande privado para no ponerlo publico por aqui


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

Buah, veréis cuando salga el falso futbolista convertido a falso nueve...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

Bueno, vamos a sacar a los nuevos ejemplares de mamadous que necesitamos piernas.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Ago 2022)

Casimiro skills


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, vamos a sacar a los nuevos ejemplares de mamadous que necesitamos piernas.



Los Predators


----------



## ccc (10 Ago 2022)

Tiroalpalo chavales, tiroalpalo


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> modric no esta fino , por no decir que no está
> 
> y casemiro? esta haciendo alguna labor que no veo o directamente no ha tocado el balon?



Gane o pierda el equipo a mi me parece que Ancelotti es un imbécil,siempre con su respeto a las jerarquías y siempre con los mismos...

El Barcelona tendrá sus cosas pero no tiene tanta tontuna con eso,el que es bueno juega,mira Pedri con 17 años que en dos partidos estaba de titular.


----------



## qbit (10 Ago 2022)

Footybite.com - Official Footybite Reddit Soccer Streams


Footybite.com is back now, V2 and mobile friendly, Providing the best Soccer Streams for all major leagues including world cup football streams, NBA , NFL and more




soccer.footybite.cc


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Gane o pierda el equipo a mi me parece que Ancelotti es un imbécil,siempre con su respeto a las jerarquías y siempre con los mismos...



No perdamos las costumbres, primero hay que rajar de Benzema y luego ya si eso Ancelotti.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

Vamos por favor!!!
Saca al seboso belga!!!!


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Ago 2022)

Hola nenes....

Muy lentos todos... ¿ no ?... Me estoy sobando...


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No perdamos las constumbres, primero hay que rajar de Benzema y luego ya si eso Ancelotti.



Benzema hijo de p...!!!!

No me sale ya con la misma energía,lo di todo la temporada pasada


----------



## ccc (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Ago 2022)

otro cancerigeno presion adelantada germana


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Ago 2022)

El Bayern les cascó 5 en la primera parte el otro día, han salido claramente a que no les pase lo mismo. Empiezan la jugada con sus delanteros 10m en campo propio, así es muy difícil, para ellos y para nosotros.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Ago 2022)

Que aburrimiento, joder


----------



## qbit (10 Ago 2022)

Vaya falta a Benzema y el árbitro nada.


----------



## Mecanosfera (10 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hola nenes....
> 
> Muy lentos todos... ¿ no ?... Me estoy sobando...



Mejor así, que no te la lían. Contra equipos inferiores hay que jugar lento y montar la tela de araña. Ahora bien, sobra o bien Kroos o bien Case, no se puede jugar con dos marmotas en medio del campo.


----------



## fachacine (10 Ago 2022)

Seguimos como terminamos la temporada, Kroos y Casemiro lamentables. Chumi y Cama ya.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Bayern les cascó 5 en la primera parte el otro día, han salido claramente a que no les pase lo mismo. Empiezan la jugada con sus delanteros 10m en campo propio, así es muy difícil, para ellos y para nosotros.



Joder...

Que le den algo de espacio a los salchichas y pillarlos algo a la contra o ganando sus espaldas... Pero para eso tienen que bajar los de arriba y los de medio campo y luego CORRER.... El el RM sólo corre Valverde...


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Con la depresión económica que padecemos, la inmensa mayoría de la población no puede ni plantearse pagar por ver fútbol. Yo me he quitado hasta Amazon Prime porque lo han subido a lo bestia, y Amazon no es ni la sombra de lo que fue. Baste decir que estoy mirando lavadoras y los mismos modelos están un 25% más caros en Amazon que en Carrefour (con instalación del nuevo y retirada del antiguo).
> 
> Habrá que volver a los transistores.



Pues hace un par de meses me compré lavadora y frigorífico y tras mucho mirar las pillé en el corte inglés. 
Financiación sin intereses, un cholón de modelos a elegir, precio más menos como en otros sitios, con transporte y retirada de los antiguos incluido en el precio.
Ale, ya podéis seguir con la supercopa África.
Taluecxssss


----------



## qbit (10 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Bayern les cascó 5 en la primera parte el otro día, han salido claramente a que no les pase lo mismo. Empiezan la jugada con sus delanteros 10m en campo propio, así es muy difícil, para ellos y para nosotros.



En cambio un par de años antes:









Eintracht Fr. 5-1 Bayern: resultado, resumen y goles


Consulta las mejores jugadas y goles del partido entre Eintracht Fr. 5-1 Bayern de Bundesliga 2019/2020. Resultado, resumen y análisis pospartido



resultados.as.com





Estaría bien que Lewandosky no diera pie con bola esta temporada.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Ago 2022)

Gol del Madrik...


----------



## fachacine (10 Ago 2022)

Ese es mi Deivid


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Ago 2022)

Mendy haciendo lo de mendy


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gol del Madrik...


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Mendy haciendo lo de mendy



Ruletas en el área propia?


----------



## qbit (10 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


>



Qué asco de culerdo siempre trolleando.

Si no te gusta lee los hilos del foro por ahí y lárgate.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Ago 2022)

Vaya... Fallo del moraco....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

Los mejores minutos de los blancos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Qué asco de culerdo siempre trolleando.
> 
> Si no te gusta lee los hilos del foro por ahí y lárgate.



hay que reconocer que el partido está aburrido... parece el típico amistoso de pretemporada


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder...
> 
> Que le den algo de espacio a los salchichas y pillarlos algo a la contra o ganando sus espaldas... Pero para eso tienen que bajar los de arriba y los de medio campo y luego CORRER.... El el RM sólo corre Valverde...



Pa qué correr, son malísimos. La soledad de Alaba en ese remate roza lo criminal.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los mejores minutos de los blancos



Coño,Alaba tampoco está jugando mal,ha marcado


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Ago 2022)

El que más me está gustando el pajarito


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los mejores minutos de los blancos



¿ De los blancos ???... Dirás de los negros y de los moros... Jeejjejj, esperando el aporte de los Mamadous... Jejjejej


----------



## Mecanosfera (10 Ago 2022)

En cuanto Karim meta un golito para apuntalar el balón de oro, hay que sentarle y empezar a probar otras cosas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Ago 2022)

Para mí el interés de este partido estaba sobre todo en ver a chumino y camavinga,doy por hecho que el partido se gana con unos o con otros...


----------



## filets (10 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los mejores minutos de los blancos



Massana nos vendría muy bien


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> En cuanto Karim meta un golito para apuntalar el balón de oro, hay que sentarle y empezar a probar otras cosas.



El periodo que se tiene en cuenta para el Balón de Oro acabó el 30 de junio...


----------



## Mecanosfera (10 Ago 2022)

Valverde tirando abajo la puerta de la titularidad. Venga que meta un gol Benzema y a sacar caras nuevas.


----------



## Mecanosfera (10 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El periodo que se tiene en cuenta para el Balón de Oro acabó el 30 de junio...



ah gracias no lo sabía.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> En cuanto Karim meta un golito para apuntalar el balón de oro, hay que sentarle y empezar a probar otras cosas.



Benzema ya tiene el balón de oro haga lo que haga de aquí a fin de año salvo sorpreson,a quien se lo pueden dar si no?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Ago 2022)

Descanso en Helsinki... Una de las ciudades más aburridas del Mundo ...Se montan finales en auténticos cementerios, joder... No puedes ni tomarte unas cervezas en condiciones con los colegas...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Ago 2022)

Hpy es el tipico dia que los antis parece que esten en la madriguera, pero como quedemos 1-2 o 1-1 y perdamos por pens salen como si se hubiera caido en 1/8 de champions.

Si se gana, hoy no ha habido partido. ¿Qué partido?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (10 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Benzema ya tiene el balón de oro haga lo que haga de aquí a fin de año salvo sorpreson,a quien se lo pueden dar si no?



a Messi


----------



## qbit (10 Ago 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> hay que reconocer que el partido está aburrido... parece el típico amistoso de pretemporada



A ver, aunque es un partido ya oficial, es en la práctica un híbrido entre pretemporada y oficial. Eso lo sabe todo el mundo así que no tiene sentido quejarse.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Benzema ya tiene el balón de oro haga lo que haga de aquí a fin de año salvo sorpreson,a quien se lo pueden dar si no?



A Messi. No hacw falta que haga nada él, lo hacen los medios


----------



## qbit (10 Ago 2022)

Los mismos que se quejan porque el Madrid pierde algún partido de pretemporada luego a final de temporada no se acuerdan de que también ganamos la Supercopa (de España o de Europa).


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Ago 2022)

Laporta, ¡¡esto sí que es una buena palanca!!


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Ago 2022)

Bueno, pues hecha la gracia de sacar a los de la última final, no estaría de más sacar del campo a algunos de los ancianos ...


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Los mismos que se quejan porque el Madrid pierde algún partido de pretemporada luego a final de temporada no se acuerdan de que también ganamos la Supercopa (de España o de Europa).



O de España y Europa. No son excluyentes.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Ago 2022)

Coño... El Rubi en la tele.... ¿ Y el Geri ?????


----------



## filets (10 Ago 2022)

El Balon de Oro es un premio FRANCES. No creo que pierdan la oportunidad de darselo a un "francés"


----------



## Mecanosfera (10 Ago 2022)

Son cinco cambios, no? Cama y Chuache ya pueden entrar de inmediato, y si se mete algún golito más estarían bien Rodrygo e incluso Hazard. Que quede un centro del campo Cama-Chuache-Pajarito y arriba Vini, Rodry y Hazard. Pero para meterse en esa aventura hay que meter antes otro gol, mejor no jugársela.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> En winner2 hay seis enlaces acesyream pero a mi no se me abren



Winner no va hace meses, usa cristal azul o disco azul, que se me olvida el nombre.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, un bonus de Casemiro es que va de puta madre por alto, y mientras uno de nuestros centrales sea Alaba eso es muy, muy necesario.


----------



## JimTonic (10 Ago 2022)

El kross no se puede y quitarla posición a Casimiro Casimiro sube y quita la posición a modri, modri baja a la banda y estorba a valverde que no sube 


Y así todo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

Buah que sale el hasebe, un futbolista muy top


----------



## ccc (10 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Son cinco cambios, no? Cama y Chuache ya pueden entrar de inmediato, y si se mete algún golito más estarían bien Rodrygo e incluso Hazard. Que quede un centro del campo Cama-Chuache-Pajarito y arriba Vini, Rodry y Hazard. Pero para meterse en esa aventura hay que meter antes otro gol, mejor no jugársela.




Ja,ja,... ancelotti va a hacer los cambios en el 80


----------



## JimTonic (10 Ago 2022)

Pasaros por el Ali es press y pilláis unas claves para verlo por Internet 

Luego instaláis el Smarters player lite *y los intalais en cualquier dispositivo tablet o tele*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Massana nos vendría muy bien



Nos daría un salto de calidad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Pasaros por el Ali es press y pilláis unas claves para verlo por Internet
> 
> Luego instaláis el Smarters player lite *y los intalais en cualquier dispositivo tablet o tele*




Danos más datos....


----------



## filets (10 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Pasaros por el Ali es press y pilláis unas claves para verlo por Internet
> 
> Luego instaláis el Smarters player lite *y los intalais en cualquier dispositivo tablet o tele*



¿No se podia pillar una oferta en Portugal por 10€ todo el futbol europeo?


----------



## JimTonic (10 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿No se podia pillar una oferta en Portugal por 10€ todo el futbol europeo?



Sip y varios deportes


----------



## JimTonic (10 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Danos más datos....



Mira en Ali express ahora estoy de vacas la última semana de agosto que estoy delante del ordenador te pongo el precio de veedor de aliexpress por privado


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (10 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Winner no va hace meses, usa cristal azul o disco azul, que se me olvida el nombre.



Pues lo conseguí. Un addon llamado futbol torrent o algo así. En ajustes pones que el motor sea solo acestream sin horus. Además te logeas en acestream y se ve como dios en 720p porque tengo la tele lejos del router.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Pues lo conseguí. Un addon llamado futbol torrent o algo así. En ajustes pones que el motor sea solo acestream sin horus. Además te logeas en acestream y se ve como dios en 720p porque tengo la tele lejos del router.



Lo importante no debería ser lo lejos que estés tú de la tele?


----------



## Mecanosfera (10 Ago 2022)

Bueno ahora ya toca subir un poco las revoluciones y dare un poco de mambo al asunto. Los alemanos están atontados, mareados y aburridos y es momento de un toque de cornetas modo martillo pilón.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Ago 2022)

Vinicius haciendo de Vinicius...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Ago 2022)

joder primer partido oficial y el viejo cabezon comechicles sigue sin enterarse que camavinga y ahora tchouameni son los revulsivos que necesita el Madrid

a ver si hay suerte y los saca antes del minuto 78

pero este cabron es capaz de sacar antes a ausencio


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Ago 2022)

Si alguien necesita enlace que me mande un privi


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿No se podia pillar una oferta en Portugal por 10€ todo el futbol europeo?




Quiero un informe detallado de todo esto que habláis filetes


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Ago 2022)

cambios en el eintrach spotify : minuto 57

no podriamos traer a este entrenador al Madrid?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> cambios en el eintrach spotify : minuto 57
> 
> no podriamos traer a este entrenador al Madrid?



Viendo cómo defienden los corners, mejor no.


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> cambios en el eintrach spotify : minuto 57
> 
> no podriamos traer a este entrenador al Madrid?



Cuando tengamos nivel Europa League lo traemos.
El Yayo y sus “no cambios” que nos duren.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Ago 2022)

Al larguero de Jaimito Borromeo....


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Ago 2022)

Palanquita de Case al larguero.


----------



## Mecanosfera (10 Ago 2022)

Vinicius sigue de pretemporada. Si sigue así, al banquilo y que salga Rodrygo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Ago 2022)

Partidazo de Casemiro, y no es coña.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Ago 2022)

Mendy es un poco paquete... ¿ no ???


----------



## TravellerLatam (10 Ago 2022)

partido serio, salvo alguna cagadilla de mendy que parece que está más pasmao de lo habitual ninguno desentona del todo. Como siempre muy bien Courtois, Vini y Benzema. Mencion aparte


Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> joder primer partido oficial y el viejo cabezon comechicles sigue sin enterarse que camavinga y ahora tchouameni son los revulsivos que necesita el Madrid
> 
> a ver si hay suerte y los saca antes del minuto 78
> 
> pero este cabron es capaz de sacar antes a ausencio



correcto, además camavinga estuvo en las grandes remontadas el año pasado, merece jugrar ya


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Ago 2022)

Gol del moro....


----------



## Th89 (10 Ago 2022)

A ver si mete cambios.

Quiero ver a los chavales en mediocampo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gol del moro....



Lo ha hecho todo Vinicius,se la ha dejado para rematar a placer...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Mendy es un poco paquete... ¿ no ???



Pues le acaba de meter un pase a Vinicius que ha sido canela fina.

Lo del central suyo marcando a Benzema con la mirada, vaya telita que esta banda le metiera la del pulpo al Barça.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Ago 2022)

Un fichaje de 80 kilos y este cabron es capaz de no darle un minuto con el partido ganado...


----------



## qbit (10 Ago 2022)

Toma gol.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gol del moro....




llevo 2 minutos de retraso en la emision

me anticipaste el gol


----------



## fachacine (10 Ago 2022)

Hay bastante diferencia de nivel entre los equipos Champions y los equipos Europa League


----------



## Pericoburbujista (10 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pues le acaba de meter un pase a Vinicius que ha sido canela fina.
> 
> Lo del central suyo marcando a Benzema con la mirada, vaya telita que esta banda le metiera la del pulpo al Barça.



Hombre... Tiene calidac; pero a veces hace cosas muy raras... Controles de mierda... Melones sin sentido... Regates absurdos.... No sé... Es un jugador rarito para la calidad que se pide en un equipo top, teóricamente....


----------



## feps (10 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> llevo 2 minutos de retraso en la emision
> 
> me anticipaste el gol



Pues yo acabo de ver el gol de Vinicius contra el Liverpool. Qué media hora nos espera. No me digáis cómo acaba.


----------



## fachacine (10 Ago 2022)

Qué jugador total Valverde


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Ago 2022)

Vaya genialidad de Rodrygo...


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Ago 2022)

El Madrid es un equipazo cojones. 
No tiene el Barça trabajo por delante para acercarse a este nivel.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Ago 2022)

minuto 75
dije el 78
joder cagueto va mejorando


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Ago 2022)

No moleste ustec, estamos viendo al 14 veces campeón de Europa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> El Madrid es un equipazo cojones.
> No tiene el Barça trabajo por delante para acercarse a este nivel.



Y sin massana todavía, cuando le fichemos esto va a ser un escándalo.


----------



## feps (10 Ago 2022)

Rodrygo es un jugador muy poco valorado. Si Carletto le ayuda esta temporada dándole más confianza, va a a ser un crack mundial.


----------



## seven up (10 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Qué jugador total Valverde



Gran merito el de @euromelon que apostó por él desde el principio. Me acuerdo como lo defendía cuando los del Depor lo condenaban al banquillo el año que estuvo cedido allí.


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y sin massana todavía, cuando le fichemos esto va a ser un escándalo.



No creo que la UEFA permitiera el fichaje. Sería demasiado abuso para el resto de equipos.


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Ago 2022)

Coño, sale él Cebolla.


----------



## Chichimango (10 Ago 2022)

Buen partido del Madrid, a lo suyo, a ganar el titulíllo y pa casa.

A ver si esto sirve para tranquilizar a algunos madridistas, que poco menos ya que andaban lamentando el triplete del Barça (ese Barça que no puede inscribir jugadores y que intenta echar a otros con técnicas mafiosas).


----------



## feps (10 Ago 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Gran merito el de @euromelon que apostó por él desde el principio. Me acuerdo como lo defendía cuando los del Depor lo condenaban al banquillo el año que estuvo cedido allí.



Un par de sudamericanos con clase y casta, siempre en mi equipo. Valverde le va al Madrid como anillo al dedo.


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Ago 2022)

Por cierto K Fukuoka sigue sin renovar y empieza a medio estar en rebeldía. Yo no descarto nada, ahí lo dejo. 

Podemos están en el comienzo de la era de Fukuokas y Chuamenis.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Ago 2022)

sale ceballos
los mismos minutos que tchoameni
veremos a ambos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

El Rogelio a venido de vacaciones, ya me diréis que hace de lateral derecho.


----------



## Th89 (10 Ago 2022)

Poner a Rudiger de lateral es de las gilipolleces más grandes que he visto


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Ago 2022)

¿David Alaba no salía en Dos Policías Rebeldes con Will?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Ago 2022)

tchoameni está como descolocado desorientado atontado .....
y no ya hoy
espero que cagueto le esté poniendo en su puesto y no en sus inventos


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Ago 2022)

Ya sé que ha entrado tarde y tal, pero al Tchumino se le ve más perdido que a un hijoputa en el día del padre.


----------



## Woden (10 Ago 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Poner a Rudiger de lateral es de las gilipolleces más grandes que he visto



Cosas del viejo. Mejor que le den ahora que cuando nos juguemos algo más que el torneo de la galleta,


----------



## feps (10 Ago 2022)

Tchouaméni tiene 22 años y acaba de aterrizar en el mejor equipo de la historia. Todavía recuerdo los palos que se llevó Zidane en sus primeros cuatro meses de blanco, y eso que llegó con 29. No me sean cagaprisas.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> tchoameni está como descolocado desorientado atontado .....
> y no ya hoy
> espero que cagueto le esté poniendo en su puesto y no en sus inventos



A mí ese fichaje por ese precio me escama, y mucho.

En fin, espero equivocarme.


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Ago 2022)

Lo de Chuameni lo comenté esta mañana. 
Me preocupa. Algo le pasa a este tipo que no ha empezado bien. Vale que es pronto y que estamos empezando. 
Necesita jugar y sentirse cómodo. El Bernabéu tiene que hacer su trabajo y darle amor cuando empiece la liga.


----------



## HDR (10 Ago 2022)

Mañana, esa gente que juega entre ratas en el "Campo Nuevo Spotify", pegará otro despilfarro ("palanca" lo llaman ahora) de 80 o 100 millones para fichar a Ibrahimovic


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Tchouaméni tiene 22 años y acaba de aterrizar en el mejor equipo de la historia. Todavía recuerdo los palos que se llevó Zidane en sus primeros cuatro meses de blanco, y eso que llegó con 29. No me sean cagaprisas.




no no
si yo confianza 100% en tchouameni
yo lo que digo es que no sea que el viejo le esté poniendo fuera de su posicion
y si al final es problema de tchouameni por aun no adaptarse al Madrid pues entonces adelante y ya llegará mas pronto que tarde
porque el tio es bueno


----------



## Scardanelli (10 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> tchoameni está como descolocado desorientado atontado .....
> y no ya hoy
> espero que cagueto le esté poniendo en su puesto y no en sus inventos



No ayuda mucho que lo haya metido de interior izquierda a 5 minutos del final...


----------



## qbit (10 Ago 2022)

Han jugado muy bien en la segunda parte, en cuanto el rival ha bajado el empuje.


----------



## Fiodor (10 Ago 2022)

Partido muy serio y nuevo título... Empieza bien la temporada...


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Ago 2022)

Bueno, otro título para el Tour del Bernabéu. 

Nosotros a lo nuestro, que es ganar y ganar y ganar. Benzema y Vinicius siguen con su idilio particular. 

Otros a tirar de palancas y seguir vendiendo las joyas de la abuela antes de que se muera y denunciando a sus jugadores. 

Hala Madrid,


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Ago 2022)

A joderse, cuLERDOS!


----------



## feps (10 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no no
> si yo confianza 100% en tchouameni
> yo lo que digo es que no sea que el viejo le esté poniendo fuera de su posicion
> y si al final es problema de tchouameni por aun no adaptarse al Madrid pues entonces adelante y ya llegará mas pronto que tarde
> porque el tio es bueno



Tchouaméni es un 5, un Casemiro con un físico acojonante, que realmente no necesita jugar con doble pivote. Así ha deslumbrado en el Mónaco. 

Ha de tener paciencia porque en poco tiempo se comerá a Casemiro, si el mascachicles deja de pastelear con las vacas sagradas. De lo contrario, Floper le dará un toque al italiano.


----------



## Chichimango (10 Ago 2022)

Chumino es un pedazo de futbolista, ya lo veréis. Casemiro está echando los últimos cohetes y este tío es el relevo perfecto.

Sin prisas, hamijos. Carleto style.


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Rogelio a venido de vacaciones, ya me diréis que hace de lateral derecho.



Nunca he entendido ese fichaje. Me parece que, salvo lesión, son 10kilos al año por chupar banquillo.


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Gorrión (10 Ago 2022)

Pues nada, el primer título de la temporada.

Nada que destacar, partido controlado de principio a fin, se nota que estamos en pretemporada, a Vinicius le falta un punto de velocidad y Mendy un poco lento a la hora de decidir, es el que menos me ha gustado.


----------



## ccc (10 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> tchoameni está como descolocado desorientado atontado .....
> y no ya hoy
> espero que cagueto le esté poniendo en su puesto y no en sus inventos



A ver, el chaval va a necesitar tiempo; pero Carletto es un hijo de puta: deja a Casemiro y de repente no hay ningun jugador creando juego; o sea pasamos de 2 tios para crear juego a 0.

Creo que defensivamente somos muy buenos, en el medio deberiamos rotar y en la delantera andamos justos, pero con los titulares el TOP.

Acaba de decir que va a rotar: Espero que juegue de inicio Camavinga y que siga probando a Rüdiger de lateral derecho: Vazquez es un parche en esa posicion y creo que Rüdiger puede subir el nivel.

Y espero que Odriozola, Asensio, Vallejo, Ceballos y Mariano tomen nota y se vayan; y en otro caso, espero que no se quejen (p.ej. Asensio)


----------



## filets (10 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quiero un informe detallado de todo esto que habláis filetes



pregunta en consumo responsable


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Tchouaméni es un 5, un Casemiro con un físico acojonante, que realmente no necesita jugar con doble pivote. Así ha deslumbrado en el Mónaco.
> 
> Ha de tener paciencia porque en poco tiempo se comerá a Casemiro, si el mascachicles deja de pastelear con las vacas sagradas. De lo contrario, Floper le dará un toque al italiano.



Dudo, pero mucho, que Chumino siente a Case este año. Se juntan las jerarquías de Carletto y que Case sigue siendo top en los partidos cumbre.


----------



## HDR (10 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


>



Puto loco es la cuarta o quinta vez que hace algo así


----------



## feps (10 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Nunca he entendido ese fichaje. Me parece que, salvo lesión, son 10kilos al año por chupar banquillo.



Esperemos a noviembre, antes del Mundial. Rüdiger es central, mucho más expeditivo que Alaba. Los entrenamientos van a ser muy divertidos porque todos querrán jugar.


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Bueno, otro título para el Tour del Bernabéu.
> 
> Nosotros a lo nuestro, que es ganar y ganar y ganar. Benzema y Vinicius siguen con su idilio particular.
> 
> ...



Nosotros también necesitamos una buena palanca. Para apretar las copas en el Bernabéu.


----------



## qbit (10 Ago 2022)

A Ceferino se le van a agarrotar las manos de tanto dar trofeos al Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> A Ceferino se le van a agarrotar las manos de tanto dar trofeos al Madrid.



Se le ve contento


----------



## feps (10 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Dudo, pero mucho, que Chumino siente a Case este año. Se juntan las jerarquías de Carletto y que Case sigue siendo top en los partidos cumbre.



Temporada interminable con un Mundial a finales del otoño. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Esperemos a noviembre, antes del Mundial. Rüdiger es central, mucho más expeditivo que Alaba. Los entrenamientos van a ser muy divertidos porque todos querrán jugar.



Ni de coña sienta Rudiger a Alaba.


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se le ve contento



Coño, Luciferino dando la copa?! hahaha


----------



## El amigo (10 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Tchouaméni tiene 22 años y acaba de aterrizar en el mejor equipo de la historia. Todavía recuerdo los palos que se llevó Zidane en sus primeros cuatro meses de blanco, y eso que llegó con 29. No me sean cagaprisas.



Y encima no es titular. Paciencia.


----------



## feps (10 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ni de coña sienta Rudiger a Alaba.



Demos tiempo al tiempo, a ver cómo transcurren los acontecimientos. Bendito problema tener tanto bueno donde elegir sin necesidad de palancas.


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2022)

Primer título que levanta Benzy, y segundo goleador histórico del Madrid. Se merece todo eso y más.


----------



## Th89 (10 Ago 2022)

Como ha tragado rabo madridista el hijo de puta de Ceferino.

No te queda nada que tragar, escoria


----------



## Roedr (10 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Demos tiempo al tiempo, a ver cómo transcurren los acontecimientos. Bendito problema tener tanto bueno donde elegir sin necesidad de palancas.



No sé...pero no son raros los problemas de tener a más titulares de la cuenta por puesto.


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Ago 2022)

No sé si son ustedes conscientes, pero estamos ante una de las mejores plantillas que ha tenido el equipo en sus 120 años de historia. 
Disfrutemos de este equipo que nos va a seguir dando alegrías. 
A ver si empieza la liga y nos ponemos líderes, porque tiene pinta que como el Barça pierda dos o tres partidos, aquello va a saltar por los aires y va a ser incontrolable. 
Entiendo que les necesitamos fuertes para también serlo nosotros, pero me alegraría verles implosionar, más que nada por ir de listos y creerse mejores que nadie. Les falta humildad y respeto y me gustaría que lo pagaran.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Pues lo conseguí. Un addon llamado futbol torrent o algo así. En ajustes pones que el motor sea solo acestream sin horus. Además te logeas en acestream y se ve como dios en 720p porque tengo la tele lejos del router.



Con disco Azul, al final lo tengo en kodi, win sports no va desde hace meses, pero hoy disco azul se ha portado. Ojala lo vendieron por partidos en streamiing, pero como tienes que ser de vomistar, manda huevos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> No sé si son ustedes conscientes, pero estamos ante una de las mejores plantillas que ha tenido el equipo en sus 120 años de historia.
> Disfrutemos de este equipo que nos va a seguir dando alegrías.
> A ver si empieza la liga y nos ponemos líderes, porque tiene pinta que como el Barça pierda dos o tres partidos, aquello va a saltar por los aires y va a ser incontrolable.
> Entiendo que les necesitamos fuertes para también serlo nosotros, pero me alegraría verles implosionar, más que nada por ir de listos y creerse mejores que nadie. Les falta humildad y respeto y me gustaría que lo pagaran.



YO si lo soy, de niño siempre soñando ver ganar copa de Europa, recordando las de B/N y ver ahora que tienen 14 es la reostia, disfrutando muchísimo.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (10 Ago 2022)

Benzema es la alegria de la huerta, joder. Allahu akbar o algo, macho!


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ago 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Poner a Rudiger de lateral es de las gilipolleces más grandes que he visto



PUes no lo veo mala opción si no está Carvajal.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (10 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Con disco Azul, al final lo tengo en kodi, win sports no va desde hace meses, pero hoy disco azul se ha portado. Ojala lo vendieron por partidos en streamiing, pero como tienes que ser de vomistar, manda huevos.



Futboltream se llama el addon. Ya cortaron el stream


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Futboltream se llama el addon. Ya cortaron el stream



KOdi-disco-azul-horus, todo perfecto, tengo kodi con varios programas.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Dudo, pero mucho, que Chumino siente a Case este año. Se juntan las jerarquías de Carletto y que Case sigue siendo top en los partidos cumbre.



Casemiro hoy ha estado de lujo. No sé si es que le ha visto los dientes al lobo con TchuminoMinga, pero estos dos tienen que tomar muchos colacaos para poder sentarlo.


----------



## El Juani (10 Ago 2022)

Hoy en la playa con las putas olas, mientras salía del agua, una de las olas al romper, arrastró una serie de piedras con la mala suerte que me dio en el gemelo y me ha provocado una rotura fibrilar. 

Pensaba que este agosto no podía mejorar, pero ha sido ver el partido del Madrid curarme la puta rotura. El hielo, que está escaso y tal, en vez de aplicarmelo en el gemelo, me lo he echado en un vaso ancho y le he encasquetado ron Flor de Caña hasta medio vaso. 

Hala Madrid.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Ago 2022)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, el chaval va a necesitar tiempo; pero Carletto es un hijo de puta: deja a Casemiro y de repente no hay ningun jugador creando juego; o sea pasamos de 2 tios para crear juego a 0.
> 
> Creo que defensivamente somos muy buenos, en el medio deberiamos rotar y en la delantera andamos justos, pero con los titulares el TOP.
> 
> ...















di que si cagueto :

y tchouameni de interior izquierdo

y modric de delantero : que esto ya lo hiciste

puto viejo mascachicles!!


----------



## Maestroscuroo (10 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Con disco Azul, al final lo tengo en kodi, win sports no va desde hace meses, pero hoy disco azul se ha portado. Ojala lo vendieron por partidos en streamiing, pero como tienes que ser de vomistar, manda huevos.



Estáis desfasadiasimos


----------



## Gorrión (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## qbit (10 Ago 2022)

Yo es que tengo poco aguante.

La gentuza que critica al entrenador que lo gana todo y que se cree más lista que nadie que se vaya a tomar por culo.


----------



## REDDY (10 Ago 2022)

Otro título más para el club más grande de la historia del fútbol.

Hala Madrid!!!


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 Ago 2022)

Felicidades desde Burg0s.


----------



## qbit (10 Ago 2022)

Que el entrenador ha puesto a Rudiger de lateral. ¿Y ha pasado algo? ¿Nos han dominado, marcado un gol, ganado? Ha hecho un experimentillo. Él sabrá porqué. Como si los entrenadores no hicieran pruebas de todas clases, y aquí la gente alarmada. Panda de histéricas que sólo saben quejarse aún ganándolo todo.


----------



## El Juani (10 Ago 2022)

Me ha gustado mucho Casemiro hoy y Casemiro es de los que no empiezan muy bien las pretemporadas y las temporadas eh. 

Puede que sea como bien apuntáis que la cosa se está poniendo muy seria y competitiva en la zona media del Madrid.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Yo es que tengo poco aguante.
> 
> La gentuza que critica al entrenador que lo gana todo y que se cree más lista que nadie que se vaya a tomar por culo.




otro que se ha creido que ha sido el entrenador el que ha hecho posible que se ganase todo

a otro que hay que recordarle que las remontadas las hizo el EQUIPO : benzema, courtois, vinicius, camavinga, rodrygo, ... , no las hizo cagueto con su planteamiento de viejo cabezon rompiendo el equipo
sino que el equipo fue el que solucionó las cagadas del viejo mascachicles

ejemplo : ¿que tal el planteamiento de cagueto en paris a defender todo el rato , con resultado de perder 1-0 que pudo ser un 4-0 y eliminados de copa europa?

segun tu el 0-4 en el bernabeu contra el farsa tambien es otro exito de la tactica del cabezon no?
te recuerdo que puso a modric y kroos de delanteros , con un 1-4-1-4-1 de inicio ¿en que manicomio se ha visto esto? : bravo cagueto : tu lo has ganado todo 

vete a tomar por culo tu y tu cagueto


----------



## Th89 (10 Ago 2022)

Casemiro se ha puesto las pilas porque por primera vez en años tiene competencia real en su puesto.

Lo de Rudiger de lateral es una subnormalada lo vendáis como lo vendáis, que a ver si por ganar hay que tragar con todo. Como si te compras una R1 para no pasar de 50 en ciudad, un despilfarro.

Además de que le da 30 patadas a Alaba como central.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Ago 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Casemiro se ha puesto las pilas porque por primera vez en años tiene competencia real en su puesto.
> 
> Lo de Rudiger de lateral es una subnormalada lo vendáis como lo vendáis, que a ver si por ganar hay que tragar con todo. Como si te compras una R1 para no pasar de 50 en ciudad, un despilfarro.
> 
> Además de que le da 30 patadas a Alaba como central.



asi es
alaba de central hace aguas , empezando de cabeza
y poner a rudiger de lateral , cuando el tio es un buen central , es la clasica cabezonada de anormal que tiene el mascachicles jubilado , y que los gilipuertas le aplauden "porque lo ha ganado todo"


----------



## vurvujo (10 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Me ha gustado mucho Casemiro hoy y Casemiro es de los que no empiezan muy bien las pretemporadas y las temporadas eh.
> 
> Puede que sea como bien apuntáis que la cosa se está poniendo muy seria y competitiva en la zona media del Madrid.



Lo veo algo pesado... pero aún así jugó bien. Le viene bien la competencia. Es una temporada larga, nos jugamos varios títulos, hay mundial, Case siempre se pierde unos 4 partidos por tarjetas.... habrá rotaciones.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (10 Ago 2022)

Aquí lo que tenemos es una pedazo de plantilla.Siendo serios,nos paseamos en la Liga.Desconfio de la xavineta.Hay CMK para rato.Buscad la entrevista que le hacen a Casemiro post-partido.Avisa de que los nuevos vienen para sumar y aprender.Toca relevo,pero con acama


----------



## Gorrión (10 Ago 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Aquí lo que tenemos es una pedazo de plantilla.Siendo serios,nos paseamos en la Liga.Desconfio de la xavineta.Hay CMK para rato.Buscad la entrevista que le hacen a Casemiro post-partido.Avisa de que los nuevos vienen para sumar y aprender.Toca relevo,pero con acama



No nos vamos a pasear porque la mafia arbitral va estar dando alas al Barça para que no se arruine. Para ganar vamos a tener que pasar los 90 puntos como mínimo.


----------



## qbit (11 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> otro que se ha creido que ha sido el entrenador el que ha hecho posible que se ganase todo
> 
> a otro que hay que recordarle que las remontadas las hizo el EQUIPO : benzema, courtois, vinicius, camavinga, rodrygo, ... , no las hizo cagueto con su planteamiento de viejo cabezon rompiendo el equipo
> sino que el equipo fue el que solucionó las cagadas del viejo mascachicles
> ...



Los partidos contra el Farsa son especiales porque ahí interviene la mafia, pero qué se puede hacer si no sólo la gente se va de copas con Juan Rojínez y Luis Traidórez, sino que vota al PSOE que es como votar casi al presidente del Farsa.

Los entrenadores se equivocan, pero todos. No es cuestión de que Ancelotti sea mejor o peor, sino de que os gusta vivir en la amargura y en la queja. Cualquier entrenador que tengamos generará incontables quejas en vosotros, aún ganando más que nadie, porque sois gilipollas. He visto el partido, muy bien jugado y muy bien ganado, que está muy bien para ser 10 de agosto (y querréis que dentro de 9 meses sigan en perfecta forma física para ganar la liga y final de Copaeuropa, lo cual es poco menos que sobrehumano), y al entrar en el hilo no había más que quejas por memeces y gilipolleces. Iros a tomar por culo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los mejores minutos de los blancos



perdón? bueno voy a ponerme al dia con el hilo que he salido justo hoy de chervechas


----------



## xilebo (11 Ago 2022)

*Un Madrid pentacampeón*

El equipo de Ancelotti conquista su quinta Supercopa con una superioridad abrumadora sobre el Eintracht y goles de Alaba y Benzema, que superó a Raúl.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (11 Ago 2022)

Bueno, pues partido plácido donde el Madrid ha demostrado que es superior y ha ganado, una vez más. Otros no pudieron con el Eintracht no hace mucho.

Dejando a un lado el título conseguido, creo que lo más importante han sido los cambios que ha hecho Ancelotti, una especie de anuncio sobre cuales van a ser sus prioridades: En primer lugar, preferencia para los veteranos que lo han ganado todo, el equipo titular. Luego hay unos jugadores que van a ser tan importantes o más que los titulares: los que han salido en la segunda parte. Por último, los que no han jugado ni un solo minuto. Aquí haría especial mención a Hazard y a Asensio.

Antes de empezar a pedir que jueguen más Camavinga y Tchouaméni, que a mi me gustan, hay que ver cómo lo están haciendo los demás. Y lo están haciendo bien. Tranquilos todos; la temporada es muy larga y habrá muchos partidos. Estoy seguro de que los nuevos fichajes van a jugar muchos minutos.

Es importante que el equipo está en una buena dinámica, y así todos los jugadores parecen buenos. Este es principal el mérito que le doy a Ancelotti y su equipo, pues estos jugadores nos aburrían soberanamente antes de llegar el italiano. Recordemos que no ha habido grandes cambios desde entonces.

Un equipo hecho y conjuntado es muy importante. Ya se sabe que los aficionados queremos ver cromos nuevos continuamente. Eso lo tienen en el barsa este verano y están eufóricos con los fichajes, pero ahora habrá que ver como hacen un equipo con todos esos jugadores nuevos.

Yo estoy más contento que nunca con la marcha del equipo, aunque sean los mismos que no eran capaces de crear una ocasión de gol hace dos años. Vas incorporando poco a poco jugadores a la estructura principal. Es un grupo que pasará a la historia por lo que ha conseguido, pero esto se ve mejor siempre desde la perspectiva que da el paso del tiempo.


----------



## El Juani (11 Ago 2022)

Cuándo salen en youtube los canales de reaccionando a... de los culés viendo la final de la Supercopa? Es lo mejor después de otro título del Madrid, aunque sea un chupito.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Cuándo salen en youtube los canales de reaccionando a... de los culés viendo la final de la Supercopa? Es lo mejor después de otro título del Madrid, aunque sea un chupito.



Están diciendo que robo porque Benzema no se ha cortado la mano en un salto o no sé qué.


----------



## El Juani (11 Ago 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Están diciendo que robo porque Benzema no se ha cortado la mano en un salto o no sé qué.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1152260





Mira qué faltaza, era tarjeta naranja.


----------



## El Juani (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## _Suso_ (11 Ago 2022)

Estoy escuchando a Isco en la presentación en la cope y madre mía, el más listo de la clase desde luego nunca fue, normal que nunca saliera en ruedas de prensa en el Madrid


----------



## El Juani (11 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Estoy escuchando a Isco en la presentación en la cope y madre mía, el más listo de la clase desde luego nunca fue, normal que nunca saliera en ruedas de prensa en el Madrid



En Málaga por sus playas, no sé si por otros sitios de playas españolas es igual... hay siempre algún vendedor de dulces, al igual que de refrescos y latas de cerveza (ahora han desaparecido); pues bien el vendedor de dulces para reclamo, lanza voces a vuelo diciendo... "chocoo chocooooo".
Pues así le decimos mucho a Isco, el choco chocoooo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ago 2022)

Igual que tengo claro que camavinga es top, cada día tengo más claro que con touchamendi se la han metido doblada al Florencio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> pregunta en consumo responsable




Quiero más datos sobre el asunto filetes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas tardes, cuanto tiempo, qué tal hombre.
> En Madrid hace mucho calor?



Ni puta idea.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni puta idea.



Aquí en tarrassa hoy hace buen tiempo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Igual que tengo claro que camavinga es top, cada día tengo más claro que con touchamendi se la han metido doblada al Florencio.



yo no le he visto lo suficiente para juzgar pero si recuerdo mas de un post aqui diciendo que si era un jugador generacional y que habia que traerlo pagando lo que fuera y que habia no se cuantos equipos detras…

cuando el mascachicles le ponga un par de partidos seguidos ya opino.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Cuándo salen en youtube los canales de reaccionando a... de los culés viendo la final de la Supercopa? Es lo mejor después de otro título del Madrid, aunque sea un chupito.



Con este "titulito" no habrá grandes risas. Lo que fue un verdadero éxtasis fue en las semis contra el City, esos vídeos son oro.


----------



## fogbugz (11 Ago 2022)

Me preocupa el exito tan facil por la complacencia que trae consigo. Hace falta un segundo nueve, y el presi sigue erre que erre diciendo lo contrario. La temporada es larguisima, y solo con Benzema no basta.

Cualquier equipo, por bueno que sea, se desmorona sin un portero decente o sin un nueve de garantias.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Igual que tengo claro que camavinga es top, cada día tengo más claro que con touchamendi se la han metido doblada al Florencio.



Yo espero que no.

En todo caso, aquí tenemos a @P'tit Quinquin que te puede explicar por qué Aureliano es un gran fichaje, yo me fío de su cultura futbolística.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Ago 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Me preocupa el exito tan facil por la complacencia que trae consigo. Hace falta un segundo nueve, y el presi sigue erre que erre diciendo lo contrario. La temporada es larguisima, y solo con Benzema no basta.
> 
> Cualquier equipo, por bueno que sea, se desmorona sin un portero decente o sin un nueve de garantias.



El presi no va a decir lo obvio, porque si al Madrid le cobran el doble por cualquier delantero si el presi dice explícitamente que necesitamos un nueve, pues le pedirán no el doble sino el cuádruple del precio real.


----------



## fogbugz (11 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> El presi no va a decir lo obvio, porque si al Madrid le cobran el doble por cualquier delantero si el presi dice explícitamente que necesitamos un nueve, pues le pedirán no el doble sino el cuádruple del precio real.



Totalmente de acuerdo, pero empiezo a pensar por lo visto en anteriores temporadas que lo dice en serio y no de farol.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Ago 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, pero empiezo a pensar por lo visto en anteriores temporadas que lo dice en serio y no de farol.



Sí parece que sí va en serio. Si va de farol y no aparece una buena opción dirá que "aquí no ha pasado nada, si os lo dije desde el primer minuto".

Yo por mi parte espero que sea como con Eduardo, había un millón de rumores y nadie nombraba a Camavinga; calladito, rápido y barato, se le fichó; todo fuera del radar.


----------



## feps (11 Ago 2022)

Muchos lo sabemos. 









Rodrygo Goes: 'Sé que puedo jugar más'


El brasileño Rodrygo Goes, delantero del Real Madrid, disputó 25 minutos en la Supercopa de Europa de fútbol que ganó su equipo al Eintracht de Frankfurt (2-0) y




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Ago 2022)

que cuanto fue la audiencia por PPV?


----------



## El Juani (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Estáis desfasadiasimos



Iluminenos, yo no conocía Kodi hasta el año pasado y porque uno me lo dijo, era de ccam.
La cuestión es que ayer se vio sin problemas.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Ago 2022)

Pues fue un buen día.

Me fui a Mainz para encontrarme con mis compañeros del Eintracht. Fue un viaje accidentado, al parecer alguien se tiró a la vía y cortaron los trenes. Me tuve que juntar con 6 señoras no MILFs y coger un taxi. 

Nos lo pasamos bien, cuando Kamada falló ante Courtois les dije que "man vergibt, man verliert" y asi fue. Quitando los primeros 20 minutos reguleros, fue un buen partido. Atrás muy bien y delante con las rupturas de Vinicius y las llegadas en segunda linea. No olvidarse que el 1-0 viene de un jugadón de Vinicius, que provoca el corner.

Con el 2-0 ya se dieron todos cuenta que no somos el Barcelona y aceptaron la derrota. Simplemente que no hubiese que esperar otra vez 62 años y que nos vemos en Estambul, pero que antes gostasen con el Barcelona o con el Atleti.

Yo confío en el cuerpo técnico. El palillerismo/piperismo del madridista medio es endémico. Obviamente los jóvenes tienen que jugar, pero pretender que Cama o Chou sean indiscutibles frente a la CMK es de ser un palillero. El mejor centro del campo de la historia del club y lo queréis mandar al carrer de la noche a la mañana.

De la temporada ya hablaré antes del partido con el Almeria. Es imposible que sea como la anterior y el sextete es un invento de la prensa para luego tildar de fracaso si nos gana el Shitty por un gol en semifinales, mientras alaban al Barcelona por haber ganado jugando bien la final de Copa ante el Athletic por 3-2.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues fue un buen día.
> 
> Me fui a Mainz para encontrarme con mis compañeros del Eintracht. Fue un viaje accidentado, al parecer alguien se tiró a la vía y cortaron los trenes. Me tuve que juntar con 6 señoras no MILFs y coger un taxi.
> 
> ...



Me di la impresión que los alemanes sabían con quien se jugaban los cuartos, con 1-0 y seguían muy prudentes, con 2-0 ya se sabían perdedores.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Me di la impresión que los alemanes sabían con quien se jugaban los cuartos, con 1-0 y seguían muy prudentes, con 2-0 ya se sabían perdedores.



El Eintracht es un equipo que está cómodo cuando "no se le espera". No le gusta proponer. También te digo que están acoplando todo y que la de Kamada, con Kostic habría habido más opciones de gol.

Además el Real Madrid, a pesar de ser un grande, no es un equipo ofensivo per se, ni le pesa "tener que demostrar" lo bueno que es. Otros rivales quieren ir al ataque de salida y las puede la impaciencia y el Eintracht es un equipo que se aprovecha de eso.

Y la experiencia en finales es fundamental. Mira tu que al Real Madrid no le han remontado practicamente nunca una final. Como marque el 1°, pierdes.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> ........
> 
> Yo confío en el cuerpo técnico. El palillerismo/piperismo del madridista medio es endémico. Obviamente los jóvenes tienen que jugar, pero pretender que Cama o Chou sean indiscutibles frente a la CMK es de ser un palillero. El mejor centro del campo de la historia del club y lo queréis mandar al carrer de la noche a la mañana.
> 
> .........



ayer modric medio desaparecido
kroos pchss ... medio aceptable
casemiro partes del partido fallón y desaparecido hasta que despertó un rato y lo hizo bien

camavinga touchameni y valverde son 3 portentos fisicos y con calidad

lo de ser un pipero es decir que la CMK sigue siendo indiscutible de titular y que no pueden empezar partidos desde el banquillo , o irse al banquillo tras terminar la primera parte

no es mandar a la CMK al carrer de la noche a la mañana , es empezar a meter a la nueva CMK porque la vieja está ya eso : V I E J A

ser un pipero es querer esto :


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Eintracht es un equipo que está cómodo cuando "no se le espera". No le gusta proponer. También te digo que están acoplando todo y que la de Kamada, con Kostic habría habido más opciones de gol.
> 
> Además el Real Madrid, a pesar de ser un grande, no es un equipo ofensivo per se, ni le pesa "tener que demostrar" lo bueno que es. Otros rivales quieren ir al ataque de salida y las puede la impaciencia y el Eintracht es un equipo que se aprovecha de eso.
> 
> Y la experiencia en finales es fundamental. Mira tu que al Real Madrid no le han remontado practicamente nunca una final. Como marque el 1°, pierdes.



Pero eso que dice es por suerte, los árbitros, Franco, etc, el Madrid gana siempre por demérito del rival.
Me da que tienen una confianza brutal en las finales que asusta, por cierto, ayer Kroos me pareció que esta físicamente muy bien, este año puede hacer una gran temporada. 
Casemiro tienen 30,que ya lo quieren jubilar, creo que el chumino le apretará para que se ponga bien las pilas, pero el mundial va a ser la gran incertidumbre. Además, da gusto ver que hicieron en USA lo que tenían que hacer, pretemporada, como para hacerle caso a las imbecilidades de los periodistas, ya lo decía Marcos López, quieres lucir, pues entrenamientos ligeros y así luces más, quieres preparación, cargas más para luego obtener resultados aunque al principio tengas piernas pesadas.


----------



## Chichimango (11 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Estoy escuchando a Isco en la presentación en la cope y madre mía, el más listo de la clase desde luego nunca fue, normal que nunca saliera en ruedas de prensa en el Madrid



Isco es tonto de carrito y madridista por conveniencia, encima la prensa le alimentó tanto el ego (sin merecerlo) que ahora está resentido con el Madrid.

Algo sí como Ramos, pero peor. Ramos fue top durante una década, Panchisco hizo temporada y media a buen nivel y se acabó.


----------



## Roedr (11 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ayer modric medio desaparecido
> kroos pchss ... medio aceptable
> casemiro partes del partido fallón y desaparecido hasta que despertó un rato y lo hizo bien
> 
> ...



hehe buena foto, estos nos entierran.


----------



## Fiodor (11 Ago 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Me preocupa el exito tan facil por la complacencia que trae consigo. Hace falta un segundo nueve, y el presi sigue erre que erre diciendo lo contrario. La temporada es larguisima, y solo con Benzema no basta.
> 
> Cualquier equipo, por bueno que sea, se desmorona sin un portero decente o sin un nueve de garantias.



Habiendo ganado la Supercopa con tanta claridad de juego, dudo mucho que se fiche a nadie más... Así que tocará rezar para que no se lesione Benzema...


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Ago 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Me preocupa el exito tan facil por la complacencia que trae consigo. Hace falta un segundo nueve, y el presi sigue erre que erre diciendo lo contrario. La temporada es larguisima, y solo con Benzema no basta.
> 
> Cualquier equipo, por bueno que sea, se desmorona sin un portero decente o sin un nueve de garantias.





Fiodor dijo:


> Habiendo ganado la Supercopa con tanta claridad de juego, dudo mucho que se fiche a nadie más... Así que tocará rezar para que no se lesione Benzema...



El Madrid jugó ayer con la chorra fuera. Sin dar una carrera de más. Es el juego de la CMK. La CMK es sostenible por Valverde, Mendy y Militao, que defensivamente son abrasantes.

Personalmente lo de ayer me parece adecuado como plan para ciertos contextos, pero yo quiero ver mucho a Aurelio, Cama, Rodrygo y Ceballos. Tienes opciones para muchos tipos de partidos, pero hay que usarlas. Por ejemplo con Aurelio y Casemiro de doble pivote Modric te puede jugar hasta los 40 y tienes un ataque en el que incorporar a Rodrygo y todo esto presionando más arriba.

Que el Madrid jugara ayer así no implica que no sea necesario un atacante. Lo sería aunque hubiera marcado 10 goles por una mera cuestión de profunidad y coherencia de plantilla.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Ago 2022)

Pues parece que fichamos a Iker Bravo... me temo que aunque sea para el Castilla con esto Florentino va a dar por fichado al delantero...


----------



## feps (11 Ago 2022)

Ancelotti ya desliza que probablemente esta temporada mueva mucho más el banquillo. Rüdiger, Tchouaméni, Ceballos y Rodrygo van a jugar más partidos de lo que pensamos, ya lo veréis.









Hacia un Madrid coral


Ancelotti avisó que el Real Madrid va a rotar mucho más esta temporada, con el Mundial distorsionando el calendario.




as.com


----------



## Maestroscuroo (11 Ago 2022)

Todo lo que el sábado no sea salir con Camavinga + Tchoaumeni me parecería un desacierto.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pues parece que fichamos a Iker Bravo... me temo que aunque sea para el Castilla con esto Florentino va a dar por fichado al delantero...



Si se le ata en corto, ese chaval puede salir bueno. Si se le ata en corto y no es un gilipollas que pase frío en madrid


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pues parece que fichamos a Iker Bravo... me temo que aunque sea para el Castilla con esto Florentino va a dar por fichado al delantero...



Estaba claro, con la nueva posición de Valverde los suplentes para los 3 puestos de arriba son Rodrygo, Asensio y Hazard, con Mariano para emergencias (ya sé que está de moda reírse de Mariano, pero para ser el jugador nº 23 le da de sobra, el problema es que no cobra como un jugador nº 23).

Si quieres fichar a un delantero, uno de los 3 suplentes tiene que salir. No tiene sentido tampoco fichar por fichar.


----------



## The Replicant (11 Ago 2022)

*El FC Barcelona ha activado ya la cuarta palanca que tenía en la reserva según la cual el club vende una parte de Barça Studios* (la productora de contenidos audiovisuales de la entidad) al fondo de inversión *GDA Luma, propiedad de Gabriel de Alba, propietario del Cirque du Soleil. *Se trataría de la venta de otro* 24,5% de Barça Studios por cien millones de euros.*

ESta decisión llega a pocos días del inicio de LaLIga y después de que* la agencia de calificación Fitch haya colocado los 470 millones de deuda del club al borde del bono basura, según informaba ‘El Confidencial’. *La agencia mantiene para el Barça la calificación BBB, pero ha rebajado de estable a negativa la perspectiva azulgrana al preveeer una futura caída de ingresos de la entidad.









Nueva palanca ante la amenaza de bono basura


El Barça oficializa la venta de un 24,5% de Barça Studios a GDA LUma mientras la agencia FITCH rebaja la calificación de la entidad.




as.com


----------



## Xequinfumfa (11 Ago 2022)

Pues tiene muy buena pinta el chaval.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Si se le ata en corto, ese chaval puede salir bueno. Si se le ata en corto y no es un gilipollas que pase frío en madrid





Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Pues tiene muy buena pinta el chaval.



Tiene pinta y planta. Pero eso de que se fuera al Leverkusen me parece un movimiento raro. Veamos qué carácter tiene y si se cree ya Cristiano Ronaldo...


----------



## tolomeo (11 Ago 2022)

ay que me lol




biba er real negrid!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Tiene pinta y planta. Pero eso de que se fuera al Leverkusen me parece un movimiento raro. Veamos qué carácter tiene y si se cree ya Cristiano Ronaldo...



Hay jugadores que dejan canteras top y se van a equipos en teorÍa inferiores para entrar antes en el primer equipo. 

Dani Olmo se fue al Dinamo de Zagreb, por la puta cara, y no le ha ido mal en su carrera. El City acaba de pagar pasta por un excanterano del Barça que estaba en el Anderlecht.

Si sabes a lo que vas, es mejor que convertirte en un Riqui Puig de la vida. En el peor de los casos te puedes ganar la vida como profesional bastante dignamente en Bélgica o Croacia, mucho mejor que pululando por Segunda B o como se llame ahora. Y si te sale bien, es un acelerón para tu carrera.

Eso lo digo en general, de este chaval en concreto no sé absolutamente nada.


----------



## ccc (11 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> di que si cagueto :
> 
> y tchouameni de interior izquierdo
> 
> ...



No se de que te ries, mejora Rüdiger a Lucas Vazquez? Pues eso,...


----------



## ccc (11 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ancelotti ya desliza que probablemente esta temporada mueva mucho más el banquillo. Rüdiger, Tchouaméni, Ceballos y Rodrygo van a jugar más partidos de lo que pensamos, ya lo veréis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se, tengo que verlo.

Rüdiger, Camavinga, Tschoua y Rodrygo son apuestas de club: Espero que tomen parte de las alineaciones y que todos los jugadores que importan algo al club se vayan por encima de los 2500 minutos al final del anyo.

Y a Asensio y Ceballos, lo mismo que a Isco el anyo pasado: 0 minutos.


----------



## xilebo (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## ccc (11 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Todo lo que el sábado no sea salir con Camavinga + Tchoaumeni me parecería un desacierto.



De Tchoaumeni no voy a decir nada, porque Ancelotti a lo mejor le quiere conceder minutos gradualmente (es un recien llegado).

Pero a Camavinga le ha de dar minutos porque el chaval termino y comenzo la temporada en modo dios y tiene que dejar a Kroos o a Modric o incluso a Ceballos: Pero lo que no puede hacer es salir con Cama, Tchou y Casemiro y despues decir: os lo dije, Cama y Tchou no juegan mas porque no pueden crear juego.

A Rodrygo yo tb lo sacaba. Mi alineacion seria la misma que la del otro dia pero poniendo a Rüdiger en vez de Militao/Alaba, a Camavinga en vez Modric/Kroos y a Rodygo en vez de Valverde.

Y despues que haga lo que le salga de los cojones.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Ago 2022)

ccc dijo:


> No se de que te ries, mejora Rüdiger a Lucas Vazquez? Pues eso,...



no se de que te ries
vale, ponemos a modric de lateral derecho, que seguro que mejora a rudiger


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Ago 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Y a Asensio y Ceballos, lo mismo que a Isco el anyo pasado: 0 minutos.



Joder macho, Isco es un caradura, pero Ceballos por lo menos está implicado y en forma, y Asensio por mucho que nos cueste reconocerlo te puede arreglar un partido atascado y no desentona si lo pones contra el Espanyol o el Mallorca. Ninguno de los dos se va a mear a nadie en unos cuartos de Champions, pero no son un cero a la izquierda tampoco.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hay jugadores que dejan canteras top y se van a equipos en teorÍa inferiores para entrar antes en el primer equipo.
> 
> Dani Olmo se fue al Dinamo de Zagreb, por la puta cara, y no le ha ido mal en su carrera. El City acaba de pagar pasta por un excanterano del Barça que estaba en el Anderlecht.
> 
> ...



Es cierto, pero en otros casos se trata de demandas inadmisibles de niños que se creen Maradona. Iker pidió subir de categoría en el Barcelona. No es un movimiento que me guste mucho en un canterano.


----------



## Mecanosfera (11 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Joder macho, Isco es un caradura, pero Ceballos por lo menos está implicado y en forma, y Asensio por mucho que nos cueste reconocerlo te puede arreglar un partido atascado y no desentona si lo pones contra el Espanyol o el Mallorca. Ninguno de los dos se va a mear a nadie en unos cuartos de Champions, pero no son un cero a la izquierda tampoco.



Efectivamente. A los únicos jugadores que se debería "marginar" es a los que resulten tóxicos por algún motivo: por vagos, o conspiradores o malos compañeros o algo similar. Pero por nivel de juego, nadie debería ser marginado nunca.
Una de las lecciones que está dando el fútbol contemporaneo es que si un jugador se cuida, puede mantenerse en el top pasados los 35 años. Es un logro de los psicólogos y los preparadores físicos, que han sido capaces de alargar tanto la voracidad como el rendimiento físico de los deportistas. Y quizás el próximo desafío tanto de piscólogos como de preparadores sea el de recuperar a jugadores que parecen acabados o en cuesta abajo. Históricamente cuando un jugador, incluso joven, entra en decadencia es prácticamente seguro que no remontará. Hay muy muy pocos casos de "renacimiento", y creo que eso debería ser revertible porque en muchas otras profesiones hay gente que pasa malas rachas y luego recupera el vuelo. Imaginad que con un plan científico y serio se fuese capaz de recuperar al mejor Asensio, al mejor Hazard o al mejor Jovic. Tendemos a pensar que su decadencia se debe únicamente a ellos... pero quizás para sacarles del hoyo necesiten ayuda profesional sistemática. Estoy seguro que tanto Hazard como Asensio darían lo que sea por convertirse en las estrellas que prometían ser. Si yo fuese Florentino metería mucha pasta a investigar sistemáticamente ese tema, ya digo que tirando de técnicas psicológicas, físicas y lo que haga falta.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (11 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Esto me ha hecho gracia.
> 
> Para los que duden que el no-fichaje de Mbappé será de lo poco que pueden celebrar



Esto es oro. Cómo sufren los aficionados del barca ja ja jaa ja jas


----------



## filets (11 Ago 2022)

Me voy a esperar al 1 de septiembre para ver si canto

¿donde esta Kessie?
¿donde esta Cristensen?
¿donde esta Marcos Alonso?


----------



## Paobas (11 Ago 2022)

Opinión impopular: Si tengo que elegir entre supercopas de Europa o copas del rey, prefiero 10 veces ganar las supercopas. Por mucho que sea a 1 partido, es un TÍTULO INTERNACIONAL cuyo derecho a jugarlo se gana ganando la Champions si eres el Madrid. Llenar las vitrinas de Supercopas de Europa da mucho más prestigios y lustre al palmarés que hacerlo de copas nacionales. Cuántas copas locales tienen Juve, Pool, Bayern o PSG? Si tuvieran el mismo número de UEFA Supercups su palmarés histórico brillaría mucho más. Evidentemente, no las pongo por delante de ligas y ya no digamos Champions, como es obvio.


----------



## _Suso_ (11 Ago 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Esto es oro. Cómo sufren los aficionados del barca ja ja jaa ja jas



Yo mira que soy madridista, pero Roncero da una vergüenza ajena que pa que.

No sé a que periodista le leí que ahora Roncero hace y dice cosas en directo que antes sólo hacía borracho.

Lo de jugones da mucha vergüenza ajena, el sálvame del deporte actual.

Pedrerol se ha vendido cual puta por dinero y mira que fue mítico como entrevistador en los partidos del plus, toda esa buena imagen a tomar por culo por pasta.


----------



## Paobas (11 Ago 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Esto es oro. Cómo sufren los aficionados del barca ja ja jaa ja jas



"Brutal, brutal, brutal"...No se cansa alguna gente de usar ese adjetivo para ABSOLUTAMENTE TODO? Que si un baile brutal, un verano brutal, un pincho de tortilla brutal, una colonia con un olor brutal, etc, etc. Hay gente que con 50 años parece que no han leído otra cosa que la etiqueta de los productos que compran en su vida y no conocen más léxico que el de la Telebasura que ven y el Twitter que consumen.


----------



## petro6 (11 Ago 2022)

Con la marcha de panzIsco, nos hemos quitado de encima el último cáncer que quedaba en ese vestuario, el Sevilla este año no llega a Champions . Madridistas cómo el Roncerdo son muy dañinos.


----------



## Mecanosfera (11 Ago 2022)

De toda la chusma chiringuitera Roncero es lo menos tóxico, y no creo que haga daño al club. Todos los periodistas que han currado con él dicen que es un profesional super solidario y buena persona, se le quiere mucho en la profesión por su humanidad, y los circos y shows que montan al final son el típico vacile como cuando estás con los colegas de cañas. Mucho más oscurete y siniestro es el Pedrerol y sus acólitos como Edu Aguirre, que apestan a puro interés. El Roncero es el típico señorín un poco tolai que te encuentras en los bares viendo el fútbol y con el que te echas unas risas.
No veo el chiringuito ni sigo ese rollo, pero el rollo casposete de Roncero es muy inofensivo. Yo solía aborrecerlo pero tras leer a tantos y tantos compañeros suyos hablar maravillas de él como persona, te cambia la perspectiva, porque el periodismo deportivo tiene toda la pinta de ser un nido de cabronesy de puñales por la espalda.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> "Brutal, brutal, brutal"...No se cansa alguna gente de usar ese adjetivo para ABSOLUTAMENTE TODO? Que si un baile brutal, un verano brutal, un pincho de tortilla brutal, una colonia con un olor brutal, etc, etc. Hay gente que con 50 años parece que no han leído otra cosa que la etiqueta de los productos que compran en su vida y no conocen más léxico que el de la Telebasura que ven y el Twitter que consumen.



A buen foro has venido a decirlo. BRVTAL


----------



## vurvujo (11 Ago 2022)

Hamijos.

Este domingo inicia la liga y no quiero andar pidiendo enlaces para ver los partidos, algunos de los cuales no servirán y se colgarán a mitad del partido.

¿Alguien conoce algún servicio de IPTV decente? Estoy dispuesto a pagar unos 10eurapios al mes.
Mejor que mejor si funciona en el móvil, ordenador y lo pueda enviar, vía chromcast, a la pantalla del salón de estar.


----------



## ccc (11 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no se de que te ries
> vale, ponemos a modric de lateral derecho, que seguro que mejora a rudiger



De Ancelotti siempre he dicho que es un buen entrenador y es un tio que busca variantes, p.ej, el 4x3x3 que conocemos desde hace anyos lo probo el, a Di Maria lo puso de interior para que pudieran jugar el y Bale,...

Por eso, en principio, no lo voy a criticar porque pruebe cosas: en mi opinion, eso denota que es un buen entrenador y que prueba a jugadores en posiciones donde la gente no la haria. De momento no quiere cambiar la pareja de centrales y prefiere probar al nuevo en posiciones donde no hay un reserva claro: Pues ok; tranquilo, que si no funciona el experimento terminara probando tb con linea de con militao a la derecha, rüdiger en el centro y alaba a la derecha. Ancelotti nos da mil vueltas a ti y a mi en tacticas, por ahi no lo voy a discutir.

(Otra cosa es la gestion de banquillo, que es horrorosa y es que por el, solo jugarian 11 la temporada completa y serian los jugadores con mayor jerarquia en el vestuario).


----------



## Edu.R (11 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> De toda la chusma chiringuitera Roncero es lo menos tóxico, y no creo que haga daño al club. Todos los periodistas que han currado con él dicen que es un profesional super solidario y buena persona, se le quiere mucho en la profesión por su humanidad, y los circos y shows que montan al final son el típico vacile como cuando estás con los colegas de cañas. Mucho más oscurete y siniestro es el Pedrerol y sus acólitos como Edu Aguirre, que apestan a puro interés. El Roncero es el típico señorín un poco tolai que te encuentras en los bares viendo el fútbol y con el que te echas unas risas.
> No veo el chiringuito ni sigo ese rollo, pero el rollo casposete de Roncero es muy inofensivo. Yo solía aborrecerlo pero tras leer a tantos y tantos compañeros suyos hablar maravillas de él como persona, te cambia la perspectiva, porque el periodismo deportivo tiene toda la pinta de ser un nido de cabronesy de puñales por la espalda.



A ver, toda esa gente hace un papel. Roncero asume el suyo de bufón, y ya está. Como dices tu, no hace daño a nadie, simplemente da imagen al madridismo que, sin ser 100% Paco, se aleja mucho de estándares técnicos, pero que va sin mala intención y AMA al Real Madrid y lo que representa. Sus videos dejándose grabar durante los partidos del Real Madrid hacen gracia.

Alfredo Duro también hace buenos shows, pero es un papel. Yo el Chiringuito solo lo veo cuando pierde el Barcelona "de forma irrisoria", entonces son programas que te partes el culo de la risa. Las cosas como son, sin tomármelo en serio, pero la pancarta de Alfredo Duro de "Igual que Aytekin al PSG" por ejemplo, a mi me da la vida.

Y luego Jota y Soria son del Barcelona, pero básicamente es para que te rias de ellos. Se ponen a decir bravuconadas solo para que las saquen 4 meses después, no porque se las crean, si no precisamente para dar contenido.

Pedrerol es un interesado y un falso ("Si se van Messi y Ramos dimito", LOL), pero ha sabido crear un formato muy influyente por lo "básico que es" y porque a esa gente la da igual su crédito periodistico. Son personajes televisivos.


----------



## Gorrión (11 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Hamijos.
> 
> Este domingo inicia la liga y no quiero andar pidiendo enlaces para ver los partidos, algunos de los cuales no servirán y se colgarán a mitad del partido.
> 
> ...








Watch Football Online | Sopcast & Acestream Links | Highlights365


Watch football live stream, football online. Get latest sopcat & acestream links. Synthesize and share live stream , sopcast, acestream links major soccer tournaments of the day.




highlights365.com





Te descargas el acestream y a disfrutar en HD, eso sí, en otros idiomas, pero es fútbol, no necesitas mas.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Ago 2022)

ccc dijo:


> (Otra cosa es la gestion de banquillo, que es horrorosa y es que por el, solo jugarian 11 la temporada completa y serian los jugadores con mayor jerarquia en el vestuario).



A ver, no es por "defenderle", pero es un tipo de la vieja escuela. Lo de los 5 cambios no va con él... él tiene sus métodos de tener 13-14 jugadores y tirar.

Porque antes el fútbol NO era tan físico y el concepto de "jugador de refresco" no era tan relevante. Normalmente los cambios se hacían con la intención de cambiar el dibujo, lo de cambiar "hombre por hombre" se hacía poco, precisamente porque solo podías hacer 3 cambios y desaprovechar uno en un "hombre por hombre" era cavarte un poco más la tumba (Salvo que fueses ganando claramente los partidos). Ahora con 5 cambios el banquillo gana en importancia, tienes más opciones de revolver el partido y como el fútbol es más físico... pues eso que blanco y en botella. Aun asi tu comparas el Ancelotti de 2014 y 2015 con el actual, y es bastante más versátil y utiliza más gente. En la 2014-15 ganamos 21 o 22 partidos seguidos en noviembre-enero, pero siempre jugando con los mismos. Acabamos desfondados y fue un final poco agrdable. De hecho su Florentinaza le echó...


----------



## vurvujo (11 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Watch Football Online | Sopcast & Acestream Links | Highlights365
> 
> 
> Watch football live stream, football online. Get latest sopcat & acestream links. Synthesize and share live stream , sopcast, acestream links major soccer tournaments of the day.
> ...



Gracias. Me lo guardo y el sábado lo veo.
Entiendo que el "acestream" es un programa para el pc o una aplicación del móvil... ¿es así?.


----------



## Gorrión (11 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Gracias. Me lo guardo y el sábado lo veo.
> Entiendo que el "acestream" es un programa para el pc o una aplicación del móvil... ¿es así?.



Es un programa p2p para el pc, del movil no tengo ni idea. El día del partido entras en el enlace del encuentro y primero verás enlaces Flash, los puedes usar también, pero debajo verás una direcciones muy largas que sale el idioma, una dirección acestream y muchos números y letras.

Vi ayer el Madrid en HD sin un solo corte.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Me voy a esperar al 1 de septiembre para ver si canto
> 
> ¿donde esta Kessie?
> ¿donde esta Cristensen?
> ¿donde esta Marcos Alonso?



Lo están haciendo "mal" y le van a echar la culpa a la Liga. Ya lo veréis. A mi me da algo de tranquilidad que Tebas en ese aspecto es neutral: que alomejor sus métodos no son justo los que necesita la Liga española, pero no se casa con nadie y al final exige a todos lo mismo. Porque te llames Barcelona no va a abrir la mano.

De todas formas, que un club como el Barcelona cometa semejante errores "de cálculo" es jodidamente grave. Que hipoteques al club para NADA, es que tiene cojones. Lo peor de todo es que la gente allí encima aplaude o les parece bien. Como si no lo fueran a pagar a medio plazo...


----------



## vurvujo (12 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Es un programa p2p para el pc, del movil no tengo ni idea. El día del partido entras en el enlace del encuentro y primero verás enlaces Flash, los puedes usar también, pero debajo verás una direcciones muy largas que sale el idioma, una dirección acestream y muchos números y letras.
> 
> Vi ayer el Madrid en HD sin un solo corte.



Perfecto. Eso es lo que quiero.

Te debo unas cervezas.


----------



## Mecanosfera (12 Ago 2022)

Yo la verdad que para los partidos tiro de google, pongo rojadirecta o pirlotv en el buscador y voy probando hasta encontrar algo estable, no suele tardar más de 5 minutos en aparecer algo (reconozco que entro desde un viejo PC guarro podrido de virus, con lo cual me da igual que me metan troyanos rusos o mierdas similares). Pero si decís que ese sistema que aportáis es una especie de p2p, habrá que probarlo y así ir sobre seguro. Gracias!!!


----------



## Cuqui (12 Ago 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Esto es oro. Cómo sufren los aficionados del barca ja ja jaa ja jas



No esta mal, pero no hay corte ni habra que supere a este:


----------



## HDR (12 Ago 2022)

Lo que me voy a reír como esta gente tenga problemas para inscribir a alguno de sus recientes dispendios...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ancelotti ya desliza que probablemente esta temporada mueva mucho más el banquillo. Rüdiger, Tchouaméni, Ceballos y Rodrygo van a jugar más partidos de lo que pensamos, ya lo veréis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ceballos sale del Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ago 2022)

Vosotros creéis que sauron era socialista?


----------



## Gorrión (12 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Yo la verdad que para los partidos tiro de google, pongo rojadirecta o pirlotv en el buscador y voy probando hasta encontrar algo estable, no suele tardar más de 5 minutos en aparecer algo (reconozco que entro desde un viejo PC guarro podrido de virus, con lo cual me da igual que me metan troyanos rusos o mierdas similares). Pero si decís que ese sistema que aportáis es una especie de p2p, habrá que probarlo y así ir sobre seguro. Gracias!!!



Llevo años usándolo, no falla.


----------



## feps (12 Ago 2022)

No sé, Rick. Parece falso.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ceballos sale del Madrid.













Ancelotti elige su centro del campo: Ceballos tendrá un rol importante esta temporada


La entidad madridista comenzará a preparar desde el hoy partido ante el Almería, que se disputará el próximo domingo en el Power Horse Stadium, escenario donde empezará la defensa del último título liguero.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> No sé, Rick. Parece falso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La única razón del Madrid para que cebollas continúe es que puedan sacar dinero por el.

Casimiro tiene sustituto de 100 millones.
Kroos tiene a camavinga que es un crack.

Pero modric....¿Cebollas?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ago 2022)

echo en falta un fichaje en la zona de arriba. Delantero o extremo derecho. Nkunku era el jugador.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo están haciendo "mal" y le van a echar la culpa a la Liga. Ya lo veréis. A mi me da algo de tranquilidad que Tebas en ese aspecto es neutral: que alomejor sus métodos no son justo los que necesita la Liga española, pero no se casa con nadie y al final exige a todos lo mismo. Porque te llames Barcelona no va a abrir la mano.
> 
> De todas formas, que un club como el Barcelona cometa semejante errores "de cálculo" es jodidamente grave. Que hipoteques al club para NADA, es que tiene cojones. Lo peor de todo es que la gente allí encima aplaude o les parece bien. Como si no lo fueran a pagar a medio plazo...



El enano se llevaba 140 al año para mearse en los pantalones en Europa y meterlo goles a los últimos de la liga.


----------



## visaman (12 Ago 2022)

este año estáis jodidos según nostradamus van a haber 7 meses de guerra en Europa, con lo que el Madrid no podrá ganar la champions.


----------



## 4motion (12 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, toda esa gente hace un papel. Roncero asume el suyo de bufón, y ya está. Como dices tu, no hace daño a nadie, simplemente da imagen al madridismo que, sin ser 100% Paco, se aleja mucho de estándares técnicos, pero que va sin mala intención y AMA al Real Madrid y lo que representa. Sus videos dejándose grabar durante los partidos del Real Madrid hacen gracia.
> 
> Alfredo Duro también hace buenos shows, pero es un papel. Yo el Chiringuito solo lo veo cuando pierde el Barcelona "de forma irrisoria", entonces son programas que te partes el culo de la risa. Las cosas como son, sin tomármelo en serio, pero la pancarta de Alfredo Duro de "Igual que Aytekin al PSG" por ejemplo, a mi me da la vida.
> 
> ...



El chiringuito cansa mucho con sus palancas y el mono tema barca.

Cansa mucho, no se que Anunciará pedreTROLL pero o renuevan algo o esto cae.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (12 Ago 2022)

Pedrerol os agradece vuestra fidelidad. Es el periodista deportivo mejor pagado de España: cuatro millones de euros. Yo dejé de verlo hace por lo menos siete años, pero parece que tiene millones de seguidores.


----------



## filets (12 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Que hipoteques al club para NADA, es que tiene cojones.



No exageres
Para NADA no. Algun jugador podran inscribir. Seguramente 3

Pero si le podria hacer daño a Laporta porque vive de vender ilusion:
renovacion de Messi
fichaje de Haaland
Levandosky, Rafiña y la renovacion de la plantilla

Como no pueda inscribir a todos.... hasta ahora se ha escapado siempre pero en algun momento los cules se cansaran


----------



## Woden (12 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> A buen foro has venido a decirlo. BRVTAL



Y yo aun diría mas BROOTAL.


----------



## Woden (12 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vosotros creéis que sauron era socialista?



Sin duda. Mordor es una alegoría de la URSS.


----------



## The Replicant (12 Ago 2022)

Vini con los Antetokoumpo

BRVVVVVVVVTAL


----------



## Mecanosfera (12 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> El chiringuito cansa mucho con sus palancas y el mono tema barca.
> 
> Cansa mucho, no se que Anunciará pedreTROLL pero o renuevan algo o esto cae.
> 
> ...



Hace años que no veo el chiringo excepto la típica noche mítica de victoria legendaria, pero incluso esos días prefiero verme a youtubers, que son mucho más sanotes, auténticos y creativos.
El caso es que Pedrerol se huele la tostada y ha apostado fortísimo por el streaming, su canal de twitch emite prácticamente las 24 horas (al menos cada vez que entro a la plataforma, siempre están emitiendo) y tiene a la plantilla esclavizada inventando contenidos absurdos con los que rellenar tantas horas. He visto algún debate en el que otros youtubers se preguntaban por esa nueva estrategia, y se deduce que está intentando erosionar a los youtubers, que por supuesto son su mayor competencia. Pero no lo consigue. En un día malo Siro López tiene más visualizaciones, no te digo ya gente como Gerard Romero o DJMariiO que tienen audiencias tranquilamente 10 veces superiores. Las videoreacciones de XBuyer a las derrotas del barsa llegan a unas cifras desproporcionadas que Pedrerol no puede alcanzar ni de broma, por mucha leña que eche al fuego. Y eso que los youtubers hacen su trabajo sin apenas gastos.
El modelo chiringuitero se sostiene únicamente por la explotación a sus becarios y periodistas, la mayoría de los cuales están hasta los huevos de él y en cuanto reciben una oferta digna le dan la patada.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Hace años que no veo el chiringo excepto la típica noche mítica de victoria legendaria, pero incluso esos días prefiero verme a youtubers, que son mucho más sanotes, auténticos y creativos.
> El caso es que Pedrerol se huele la tostada y ha apostado fortísimo por el streaming, su canal de twitch emite prácticamente las 24 horas (al menos cada vez que entro a la plataforma, siempre están emitiendo) y tiene a la plantilla esclavizada inventando contenidos absurdos con los que rellenar tantas horas. He visto algún debate en el que otros youtubers se preguntaban por esa nueva estrategia, y se deduce que está intentando erosionar a los youtubers, que por supuesto son su mayor competencia. Pero no lo consigue. En un día malo Siro López tiene más visualizaciones, no te digo ya gente como Gerard Romero o DJMariiO que tienen audiencias tranquilamente 10 veces superiores. Las videoreacciones de XBuyer a las derrotas del barsa llegan a unas cifras desproporcionadas que Pedrerol no puede alcanzar ni de broma, por mucha leña que eche al fuego. Y eso que los youtubers hacen su trabajo sin apenas gastos.
> El modelo chiringuitero se sostiene únicamente por la explotación a sus becarios y periodistas, la mayoría de los cuales están hasta los huevos de él y en cuanto reciben una oferta digna le dan la patada.



El chiringuito es un programa de chorradas, algunos días que sabes que habrá mas de lo habitual y gracias a youtube, lo puedes ver en 20-30 minutos, pasándolo rápido quitando cosas que no me interesan. Para verlo en tv con lo que dura y a la hora que es, hay que estar loco.


----------



## chemag1 (12 Ago 2022)

la cuarta palanca era Roures, que no tiene un duro y les suelta 100 kilos...


----------



## Mecanosfera (12 Ago 2022)

Y ahora Roures, el que faltaba para completar el circo. Esto se ha ido de madre completamente. Ya sólo falta que se metan por ahí Stoichkov, Lluis Llach y Buenafuente para tener a la élite del culerismo actuando como salvadores. Ay mamita, es que ya no hay palabras para tanta caspa...


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Ago 2022)

Alguien se imagina en otro país que quien maneja las imágenes del VAR sea avalista e inversor de un club que participa en la competición?


----------



## JimTonic (12 Ago 2022)

chemag1 dijo:


> la cuarta palanca era Roures, que no tiene un duro y les suelta 100 kilos...



Además una empresa inmobiliaria que como todo el mundo sabe es la mejor para gestionar merchandising y derechos audiovisuales


----------



## Maestroscuroo (12 Ago 2022)

Bueno, yo me bajo de la Liga española. Espero que nadie en su sano juicio pague por ver semejante competición fraudulenta. Ansioso estoy por oír al cornudo del Cholo.


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Ago 2022)

Encima tiene pinta de simulación de contrato, esa empresa sólo tiene tres millones de capital social, firmas un contrato, generas una factura y contablemente aparecen en ingresos cien millones, pero no hay flujo monetario que pague esa factura.


----------



## JimTonic (12 Ago 2022)

Va a ser gracioso como van a transferir cien millones de euros desde las cuentas de una sociedad instrumental que se dedica a la compra vente de activos inmobiliarios y que no suelen n tener nada más que de circulante para pagar nóminas


----------



## El Juani (12 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Alguien se imagina en otro país que quien maneja las imágenes del VAR sea avalista e inversor de un club que participa en la competición?



Por lo pronto Hernández Hernández arbitra el Barça-Rayo


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Va a ser gracioso como van a transferir cien millones de euros desde las cuentas de una sociedad instrumental que se dedica a la compra vente de activos inmobiliarios y que no suelen n tener nada más que de circulante para pagar nóminas



Es que no lo van a transferir, con que el barza emita una factura ya figura como ingresos, aunque luego no te lo paguen ya cuadran cuentas.


----------



## filets (12 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Es que no lo van a transferir, con que el barza emita una factura ya figura como ingresos, aunque luego no te lo paguen ya cuadran cuentas.





JimTonic dijo:


> Va a ser gracioso como van a transferir cien millones de euros desde las cuentas de una sociedad instrumental que se dedica a la compra vente de activos inmobiliarios y que no suelen n tener nada más que de circulante para pagar nóminas



No hay dinero de verdad. Solo son papeles para cumplir las exigencias del FPF


----------



## fred (12 Ago 2022)

Recurrir al amigo mafioso para un prestamo que nadie te quiere dar porque ya no se fían,situación idílica la del barsa.Y luego tendran los santos cojones de hablar de valors,equipazo,estilo etc.Como se ha dicho antes esta Liga se va a atragantar poder verla.


----------



## manutartufo (12 Ago 2022)

Espero que hacienda este ojo avizor


----------



## feps (12 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Alguien se imagina en otro país que quien maneja las imágenes del VAR sea avalista e inversor de un club que participa en la competición?



Es un escándalo absoluto. Competición adulterada.


----------



## El Juani (12 Ago 2022)

Rourés no fue uno de los avalistas para que Laporta fuera presidente?

El quid de la cuestión es que una sociedad registrada por unos menesteres distintas a los de ahora, encima si nos fijamos en la fecha de la constitución. Después es cómo técnicamente se hace eso. Podrías tener un capital social de mierda y poder realizar dicha maniobra de desembolso por el tema de dividendos, etc, sin necesidad de ampliar capital, pero el origen de fondo? No sé; todo muy turbio y extraño.


----------



## filets (12 Ago 2022)

La temporada pasada el Sevilla incluyo en sus presupuestos que iban a llegar a semifinales de la Champions
¿Pensaba el Sevilla que iba a llegar a semifinales de la Champions? No, pero con esa suposicion sus ingresos previstos le daban para inscribir a todos los jugadores.

Pues el Barça lo mismo. ¿Va a recibir 100M de Roures? No, porque Roures no tiene 100M. Roures debe 700M. 
Pero al Barça le vale para anotar en su presupuesto 100M mas de ingresos y poder inscribir


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (12 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> En grupos de veganos te cuentan historias de éxitos de deportistas veganos tipo Hamilton (y mienten con que Djokovic es vegano)... pero luego no dicen nada de los que se arruinaron por hacerse veganos que serán el 90%.
> 
> Antes de la final de champions volví a ver la final de 2018 y me sorprendió Isco y eso que ya venía en caída, pero jugó muy bien la primera parte, casi me atrevería a decir que fue el mejor del Madrid los primeros 45 minutos.



Creo que no es ni celiaco, aunque sí tiene un problema con el gluten.




Ha estado alguna vez Jesulín de Ubrique de "corrida" por los balcanes?


----------



## vurvujo (12 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Rourés no fue uno de los avalistas para que Laporta fuera presidente?
> 
> El quid de la cuestión es que una sociedad registrada por unos menesteres distintas a los de ahora, encima si nos fijamos en la fecha de la constitución. Después es cómo técnicamente se hace eso. Podrías tener un capital social de mierda y poder realizar dicha maniobra de desembolso por el tema de dividendos, etc, sin necesidad de ampliar capital, pero el origen de fondo? No sé; todo muy turbio y extraño.



Hasta donde sé fue EL avalista.


----------



## Silluzollope (12 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Bueno, yo me bajo de la Liga española. Espero que nadie en su sano juicio pague por ver semejante competición fraudulenta. Ansioso estoy por oír al cornudo del Cholo.



El cholo como buen cornudo echará la culpa al Madrid.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (12 Ago 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1153662
> 
> 
> Vini con los Antetokoumpo
> ...



Joder, parece un hobit de los que van a salir en la nueva serie de Amazon del Señor de los Negrillos.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Ago 2022)

fred dijo:


> Recurrir al amigo mafioso para un prestamo que nadie te quiere dar porque ya no se fían,situación idílica la del barsa.Y luego tendran los santos cojones de hablar de valors,equipazo,estilo etc.Como se ha dicho antes esta Liga se va a atragantar poder verla.



Fem Barça, Fem Fundaçió


----------



## spam (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Silluzollope (12 Ago 2022)

spam dijo:


>



En otros países esto sería un escándalo, pero aquí pese a todo esto solo escuchas a podemitas y subnormales varios que si la T4, que si el palco del Bernabéu, que si los negocios de Florentino…


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Ago 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> En otros países esto sería un escándalo, pero aquí pese a todo esto solo escuchas a podemitas y subnormales varios* que si la T4*, que si el palco del Bernabéu, que si los negocios de Florentino…



el "extraño" atentado en Barajas que en el que justamente fallecieron dos sudamericanos?


----------



## feps (12 Ago 2022)

Tuit acerca del próximo campeón:


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Ago 2022)

chemag1 dijo:


> la cuarta palanca era Roures, que no tiene un duro y les suelta 100 kilos...



¿Roures está detrás del grupo que se supone que c ompraba otro % de Barca EStudios¿ ¿Cómo puede valer eso 400 millones de euros? ¿Dónde esta el timo?


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Alguien se imagina en otro país que quien maneja las imágenes del VAR sea avalista e inversor de un club que participa en la competición?



Y que el presidente de la federación haga negocio icon una empresa para la supercopa de unjugador que participa en uno de los clubs implicados? ¿Dónde está la prensa deportiva? dónde siempre, mintiendo y mirando para otro lado con la corrupción ctalana, como el resto de la prensa.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> No hay dinero de verdad. Solo son papeles para cumplir las exigencias del FPF
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153856



Cojonudo, ventas, menos de medio millón y compran por 100 kg,s ya decía yo que una de esas palancas sonaba a timo, la otra es de una empresa que se dedic a promocionar clubs con criptomonedas, para que asi tengan descuentos y tal, vamos, sacarles más pasta a los aficionados por productos de los clubs, que ya de por sí son carísimos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Ago 2022)

Lo mejor de todo es que quieran que se vaya De Jong, con acoso laboral y con ese dinero gastarlo en otro fichaje, con lo cual la masa salarial no disminuye y no hay plusvalías. Estos van a vender el club a una corporación, eso está claro, el club en manos de esa gente como está ahora no es viable, está muerto, la masa salarial que quieren meter es brutal, si con la anterior tenían perdidas, con estas más aún. 
Venderán el club y sabrán venderlo a los socios, espero que sean árabes, como City y PSG.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Ago 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> El cholo como buen cornudo echará la culpa al Madrid.



Al Cholo mientras le paguen la morterada el equipo del PP no le importa nada, a vivir la vida. Que le regalen otros terrenos Almeida, menudo personaje.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ago 2022)

Bueno, hoy empieza la Liga. Mi opinión:

- Fundamental. Antes del Mundial NO se gana nada. Antes del Mundial lo único que te puede pasar es que pierdas objetivos, pero no que los logres. Lo importante es ser competitivos de enero a junio, aunque en el tramo agosto-noviembre se flojee un poco, mientras no sea un desastre, no pasa nada.

- Para la Liga: Creo que Real Madrid-Barcelona está al 50%, no veo uno que vaya a estar por encima del otro. Al Atleti le doy alguna opción, no obstante. Los demás me parece que lo tienen muy difícil. De elegir un 4º candidato, metería al Villarreal. Creo que el Barcelona va a empezar muy fuerte, pero como digo, esto se decidirá al final.

- Europa: Mi top-4 son Barcelona, Real Madrid, At. Madrid y Villarreal. Creo que al Sevilla le va a costar mucho al principio y eso le va a pesar. Junto con Real Sociedad, Betis y Athletic, podrían ser la alternativa europea.

- Descenso: Para mi, el Cádiz, el Girona, el Rayo Vallecano y el Mallorca son los que peor lo tienen. En un 2º grupo, metería al Valladolid, al Elche, al Osasuna y al Almeria. El Almeria creo que lo va a hacer muy bien y puede terminar hasta tranquilo la temporada.

- Zona media: Celta, Getafe, Espanyol y Valencia. No los veo sufriendo, pero tampoco en Europa.

El Barcelona se está jugando muuuuucho. Una mala temporada... pensad que han hipotecado todo el futuro para tener resultados ya. Porque puedes estar 1-2 temporadas de barbecho con perfil bajo, hacerte tu top-4 en Liga, una Champions decente, luchar por la Copa y volver luego. Pero no. Los ingresos de esta temporada son excepcionales, y los que vengan en temporadas sucesivas van a estar reducidos, con lo que no podrán "volver a hacer un equipo". Estan todas las fichas en el tapete.

Nosotros porque somos unos impacientes y en cuanto no vayamos líderes con 8 pts de ventaja en la jornada 10 estremos poniendo a parir a todos. Creo que el Barcelona va a arrancar muy bien y nosotros iremos a remolque hasta que llegue el Mundial. Pero la gracia es que esto se decide en 2023. Se trata de, aunque cojan ventaja, estar en un rango de puntos remontable (5-7 pts máximo). No concibo que ellos empiecen peor con empates y derrotas Paco, porque entonces lo mismo estalla todo.

El Atleti no lo veo claro, puede que este ahi. Lo que si veo claro, es que este año al Sevilla le toca pencar. Veremos quien ocupa su lugar.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Ago 2022)

Bidentino echándole una mano a los palancos y llevándolos en la Superliga para que les regale 100 millones el tipo que controla los derechos de TV. SI es que no aprendemos.


----------



## ccc (12 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, hoy empieza la Liga. Mi opinión:
> 
> - Fundamental. Antes del Mundial NO se gana nada. Antes del Mundial lo único que te puede pasar es que pierdas objetivos, pero no que los logres. Lo importante es ser competitivos de enero a junio, aunque en el tramo agosto-noviembre se flojee un poco, mientras no sea un desastre, no pasa nada.
> 
> ...



Mas o menos lo veo igual, aunque no asi el tema con el BCN: El BCN va a tener perdidas en el proximo ejercicio si o si, pues va a dejar de percibir los ingresos que ha vendido: Ademas su masa salarial ha subido y siempre inflan los presupuestos con objetivos a cumplir. 

El BCN va de cajon en 2/3 anyos a sociedad anonima y la gestion de laporta ha sido claramente peor a la de Bartomeu: Que nos van a competir la liga? Pues vale, pero a costa de ser un club de los socios. Y si los fichajes no funcionan, cuidado, porque ya el anyo que viene el equipo se vende al mejor postor.

El "problema" es que con un buen socio tipo jeques como el City,..., te va a entrar pasta a diestro y siniestro y puede ser que ni podamos competir con ellos; por otra parte, si te toca un socio malo, apuntas a problemas eternos.


----------



## filets (12 Ago 2022)

Al Barça le dejan hacer estas cosas y a nosotros no nos nacionalizan a jugadores que llevan aqui más de 3 años
Por lo visto ayudar al Barça es fundamental para la competitivad de La Liga pero al Madrid no, al Madrid hay que perjudicarle


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ago 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Mas o menos lo veo igual, aunque no asi el tema con el BCN: El BCN va a tener perdidas en el proximo ejercicio si o si, pues va a dejar de percibir los ingresos que ha vendido: Ademas su masa salarial ha subido y siempre inflan los presupuestos con objetivos a cumplir.
> 
> El BCN va de cajon en 2/3 anyos a sociedad anonima y la gestion de laporta ha sido claramente peor a la de Bartomeu: Que nos van a competir la liga? Pues vale, pero a costa de ser un club de los socios. Y si los fichajes no funcionan, cuidado, porque ya el anyo que viene el equipo se vende al mejor postor.
> 
> El "problema" es que con un buen socio tipo jeques como el City,..., te va a entrar pasta a diestro y siniestro y puede ser que ni podamos competir con ellos; por otra parte, si te toca un socio malo, apuntas a problemas eternos.



Si la única solución viable para el club es pasar a ser SA... yo no creo que lo permitan. Veremos hasta donde llegan las tragaderas del "soci". Porque si tragan con eso...

Va a ser muy interesante y "paradigmático" ver que le sucede al Barcelona. Mi opinión es que se metieron en un nivel histórico que NO les correspondía y se pensaron que la excepción sería la norma futura. Y en vez de aceptar que son un club europeo de 2º linea (Bueno, pero de 2º linea), se siguen pensando que están en 1º linea, y quieren mantener esa estatus al precio que sea.

Ese es el precio que han pagado esta temporada.

También os digo, creo que el fútbol tal y como está hoy en día NO es sostenible. Y no sé si iremos a Superliga o que. Pero creo que pocas veces en su historia ha estado tan "mal". Y parece que no lo está, porque está entrando dinero "artificial" de fuentes externas con beneplácito de la UEFA. Pero las Ligas domésticas están muy descompensadas, cada vez son menos competitivas, la élite es menor y más rica... no sé. Veremos a ver que sucede.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Ago 2022)

Ya es oficialmente el FC Roures, jojojo, que escándalo. A As y Marca les parecerá bien.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Yo mira que soy madridista, pero Roncero da una vergüenza ajena que pa que.
> 
> No sé a que periodista le leí que ahora Roncero hace y dice cosas en directo que antes sólo hacía borracho.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo. Si yo fuese antimadridista desearia que Roncero sakiera mucho en tv. Es la imagen del madridismo mas destructiva hacia la imagen del propio club. RoncerDo, cabroooon


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, hoy empieza la Liga. Mi opinión:
> 
> - Fundamental. Antes del Mundial NO se gana nada. Antes del Mundial lo único que te puede pasar es que pierdas objetivos, pero no que los logres. Lo importante es ser competitivos de enero a junio, aunque en el tramo agosto-noviembre se flojee un poco, mientras no sea un desastre, no pasa nada.
> 
> ...



El Sevilla parece que empieza dandose un tiro en el pie. Pierde en Pamplona y su estrella Isco ni convocado....estara con su novia haciendo un video dando consejos woke tipo "no pongas la calefaccion ni tengas coche, ya lo hago yo por ti"


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> El Sevilla parece que empieza dandose un tiro en el pie. Pierde en Pamplona y su estrella Isco ni convocado....estara con su novia haciendo un video dando consejos woke tipo "no pongas la calefaccion ni tengas coche, ya lo hago yo por ti"



el partido un tanto coñazo con lo del pamplona pasandose a la moda de LA PRESION adelantada los 95 minutos del partido...y el sevilla sin centrales


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ago 2022)

a estan los sevillitas cortandose las venas,,cuando tiene un equipo de conference league...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Ago 2022)

mala señal que ahora la liga PITE PENAL a esto...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> En Málaga por sus playas, no sé si por otros sitios de playas españolas es igual... hay siempre algún vendedor de dulces, al igual que de refrescos y latas de cerveza (ahora han desaparecido); pues bien el vendedor de dulces para reclamo, lanza voces a vuelo diciendo... "chocoo chocooooo".
> Pues así le decimos mucho a Isco, el choco chocoooo.



¿Eres maricón de playa?


----------



## Edu.R (12 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> mala señal que ahora la liga PITE PENAL a esto...



"No se van a pitar penaltitos".

Eso es un penaltito. Avisados estamos. Se van a pitar.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Al Barça le dejan hacer estas cosas y a nosotros no nos nacionalizan a jugadores que llevan aqui más de 3 años
> Por lo visto ayudar al Barça es fundamental para la competitivad de La Liga pero al Madrid no, al Madrid hay que perjudicarle



SIEMPRE ha sido así, amic. 

Por eso somos los MÁS GRANDES.


----------



## El Juani (13 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Eres maricón de playa?



Ni de coñaaaaaa. 

Vivo al lado de la playa, salgo del portal y me caigo en la arena.




Tubiegah dijo:


> SIEMPRE ha sido así, amic.
> 
> Por eso somos los MÁS GRANDES.



La temporada pasada ya se demostró bien en Champions, contro todo y contra todos.


----------



## filets (13 Ago 2022)

El contrato se envio a La Liga a las 12:00 y para las 16:00 ya estaban todos inscritos
Y Tebas diciendo que iban a mirar los papeles del Barça en detalle y que iba a tardar tiempo


----------



## Maestroscuroo (13 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> "No se van a pitar penaltitos".
> 
> Eso es un penaltito. Avisados estamos. Se van a pitar.



La primera de Roures.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (13 Ago 2022)

Lo del Barcelona se veia venir. La Liga necesita a un Barcelona fuerte, competitivo y (a ser posible) ganador. Es asi: jugamos una competicion nacional abiertamente hostil. Da igual, somos el Madrid y somos los mas grandes, entre otras cosas, por esto. Igual si jugaramos en una Liga honrada y ecuanime donde la mayoria de las aficiones nos mostrara respeto y simpatia no tendriamos ese ADN competitivo tan bestia. Estamos acostumbrados a remar contra corriente y eso nos hace practicamente invencibles. Me la sudan los eternos chanchullos del Barcelona. Bring it on, motherfuckers!

Le estaba dando una vuelta a la plantilla y la verdad es que nos da para jugar al futbol rock and roll del bueno. No creo que Ancelotti se vuelva loco, pero no me digais que no molaria salir con esta alineacion (3-5-2):

Courtois
Alaba Rudiger Militao
Mendy y Rodrygo de carrileros
Tchouameni, Camavinga y Valverde
Vini (entrando por donde le salga de la polla) y Benzema

Seria Rock and Roll de 5-0 casi todos los partidos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Ago 2022)

Ayer estuve viendo el partido del Dortmund y bellinghan apunta a estrellaza. Jugadorazo.


----------



## feps (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ago 2022)

Cuenta atrás para masssana


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo del Barcelona se veia venir. La Liga necesita a un Barcelona fuerte, competitivo y (a ser posible) ganador. Es asi: jugamos una competicion nacional abiertamente hostil. Da igual, somos el Madrid y somos los mas grandes, entre otras cosas, por esto. Igual si jugaramos en una Liga honrada y ecuanime donde la mayoria de las aficiones nos mostrara respeto y simpatia no tendriamos ese ADN competitivo tan bestia. Estamos acostumbrados a remar contra corriente y eso nos hace practicamente invencibles. Me la sudan los eternos chanchullos del Barcelona. Bring it on, motherfuckers!
> 
> Le estaba dando una vuelta a la plantilla y la verdad es que nos da para jugar al futbol rock and roll del bueno. No creo que Ancelotti se vuelva loco, pero no me digais que no molaria salir con esta alineacion (3-5-2):
> 
> ...




me da igual lo que necesite la liga
quiero a la farsa del VARcelona hundido en la miseria y arruinado


----------



## Xequinfumfa (13 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> me da igual lo que necesite la liga
> quiero a la farsa del VARcelona hundido en la miseria y arruinado



Coño y yo también. 
Pero el sistema está montado así. Por mí, que el Madrid juegue la Superliga pasando de la Liga o que se inscriba en la Premier, directamente. Pero mientras estemos en la Liga, nos toca soportar estoicamente el tinglado mafioso del Barça. Es así.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (13 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Ayer estuve viendo el partido del Dortmund y bellinghan apunta a estrellaza. Jugadorazo.



Además, es *mitac *ADN *Madric,* es mulato.

Fuera bromas ... cuándo empieza La Liga? Es este fin de semana, no? Alguien me puede recomendar algún podcast de júrgol que no sea el chiringuito o mierdas similares?


----------



## The Replicant (13 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Fuera bromas ... cuándo empieza La Liga? Es este fin de semana, no?



emepezó ayer...

hoy Palancas - Rayo

taluecs


----------



## Maestroscuroo (13 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo del Barcelona se veia venir. La Liga necesita a un Barcelona fuerte, competitivo y (a ser posible) ganador. Es asi: jugamos una competicion nacional abiertamente hostil. Da igual, somos el Madrid y somos los mas grandes, entre otras cosas, por esto. Igual si jugaramos en una Liga honrada y ecuanime donde la mayoria de las aficiones nos mostrara respeto y simpatia no tendriamos ese ADN competitivo tan bestia. Estamos acostumbrados a remar contra corriente y eso nos hace practicamente invencibles. Me la sudan los eternos chanchullos del Barcelona. Bring it on, motherfuckers!
> 
> Le estaba dando una vuelta a la plantilla y la verdad es que nos da para jugar al futbol rock and roll del bueno. No creo que Ancelotti se vuelva loco, pero no me digais que no molaria salir con esta alineacion (3-5-2):
> 
> ...



Te sobra Rodrygo de carrilero (no tiene físico para tanto ida y vuelta), ahí iría Valverdr y donde Valverdr Modric.


----------



## 11kjuan (13 Ago 2022)

Es aquí donde los piperos se sientan a discutir que este año el Madrid no se come una mierda ?

Luego os ocurre como ese abonado pipero que se fue en el minuto 85 de la vuelta contra el City y en el 92 estaba llorando en la puerta porque no le dejaban entrar.

Y encima diciendo no sé qué mierdas de que era abonado desde hace mil años.


----------



## Chispeante (13 Ago 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Es aquí donde los piperos se sientan a discutir que este año el Madrid no se come una mierda ?
> 
> Luego os ocurre como ese abonado pipero que se fue en el minuto 85 de la vuelta contra el City y en el 92 estaba llorando en la puerta porque no le dejaban entrar.
> 
> Y encima diciendo no sé qué mierdas de que era abonado desde hace mil años.



Yo soy el primero entre los "lady drama" del foro. El año pasado por estas fechas, sin fichajes estelares, con Ancelotti como il capitano, la ilusión y las expectativas era del 0%. Cuando nos zurro el Barcelona el 4 a cero, ya iba llorando por las esquinas presagiando un humillación terrible. Pero luego pasa lo que pasa y tan feliz de mi histerismo y mi falta de coherencia.
Será que a los hombres nos han intoxicado de estrógenos,pero estos carruseles emocionales, tan femeninos, también tienen su gracia. De momento ilusionado, a lo mejor dentro de un mes estoy pidiendo la demolición del Bernabéu y la disolución del club.


----------



## El chepa (13 Ago 2022)

Vergüenza ajena, hasta sale Isco, ni idea de los demás, creo que uno es Fekir, el del Atleti no sé quién es. El espejo de La Liga no es la Premier ni la Superliga, es la ACB, corruptelas del Barsa y dos equipos a años luz de los demás. Esto no va a haber quien se lo trague.


----------



## Chichimango (13 Ago 2022)

En el As y en el Marca ni una palabra sobre la adulteración de libro que están cometiendo Roures, Laporta y Tebas. Ni una puta mención. 

Si esto lo hace el Madrid tendríamos hasta sesión extraordinaria en el congreso, con toda la izquierda y los nacionalistas a saco contra el secretario de estado para el deporte, el ministro y su puta madre.


----------



## The Replicant (13 Ago 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> En el As y en el Marca ni una palabra sobre la adulteración de libro que están cometiendo Roures, Laporta y Tebas. Ni una puta mención.



y esta es la prensa supuestamente "madridista"


----------



## filets (13 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuenta atrás para masssana



cada vez le pones mas eses


----------



## filets (13 Ago 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Vergüenza ajena, hasta sale Isco, ni idea de los demás, creo que uno es Fekir, el del Atleti no sé quién es. El espejo de La Liga no es la Premier ni la Superliga, es la ACB, corruptelas del Barsa y dos equipos a años luz de los demás. Esto no va a haber quien se lo trague.



Kubo, Morata e Isco
Ese es el nivel


----------



## filets (13 Ago 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> En el As y en el Marca ni una palabra sobre la adulteración de libro que están cometiendo Roures, Laporta y Tebas. Ni una puta mención.
> 
> Si esto lo hace el Madrid tendríamos hasta sesión extraordinaria en el congreso, con toda la izquierda y los nacionalistas a saco contra el secretario de estado para el deporte, el ministro y su puta madre.



El Ministro de Deportes es un secesionista qatalan, asi como la mitad del CSD
Por eso a Ansu Fati lo nacionalizan en 3 semanas y los nuestros llevan 3 años esperando


----------



## Chichimango (13 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Ministro de Deportes es un secesionista qatalan, asi como la mitad del CSD
> Por eso a Ansu Fati lo nacionalizan en 3 semanas y los nuestros llevan 3 años esperando



Lo sé. Pero aún así irían a saco a por él en el congreso, para meterle presión y para que tomase medidas. Y el Iceta, uno de los ministros más penosos que haya tenido España (y mira que te salen veinte o treinta penosísimos, a nada que mires atrás) se haría el digno y prometería investigar el caso por el bien de la democracia y de la justicia y bla, bla, bla. Y en el congreso todos callados como perraputas, no les vayan a llamar fascistas por defender al Madrid.


----------



## El chepa (13 Ago 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> En el As y en el Marca ni una palabra sobre la adulteración de libro que están cometiendo Roures, Laporta y Tebas. Ni una puta mención.
> 
> Si esto lo hace el Madrid tendríamos hasta sesión extraordinaria en el congreso, con toda la izquierda y los nacionalistas a saco contra el secretario de estado para el deporte, el ministro y su puta madre.



En la futura conversión en SAD del Barsa se capitalizarán los pasivos y los derechos sobre ingresos procedentes de las palancas. Con esta última Roures pasa a tener una posición preferente en el futuro capital social del Barsa a la altura de los Goldman y demás prestamistas. Roures mete 100 millones a través de una empresa fantasma a la que algún día sabremos quién ha prestado ese dinero.
A todo esto, a Piqué el Barsa le debe 80 millones a Piqué, no sería raro que Piqué fuese una futura palanca y así pasar a formar parte de ese grupo de acreedores preferentes en el que ha entrado Roures para quedarse con un trozo del club. 
Y de la mano de Piqué van Tebas y Rubiales, quienes ya son socios en otros negocios, y los grupos mediáticos que reciben fondos de La Liga. Están todos metidos en la demolición.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> me da igual lo que necesite la liga
> quiero a la farsa del VARcelona hundido en la miseria y arruinado



Yo como rival deportivo nunca le deseo mal a nadie. El problema es lo que el Barcelona ha representado y representa a nivel no deportivo. Por eso todo lo que sea que les vaya mal, me parece justo y karmático. Ha sido nuestro rival histórico (A veces, no siempre), pero si me tengo que jugar ligas con el Atleti, la Real Sociedad o el Sevilla, no me importa. 

Además el Barcelona ha hecho las cosas MAL y el MAL no merece ser premiado. No merece el premio el club que se endeuda y quiere vivir por encima de sus posibilidades solo porque se cree lo que no es. En la vida hay que premiar al que trabaja y hace las cosas bien. Sería una lección de vida para muchos ver como un club que lo tiene TODO (A nivel social y deportivo) acaba hundido en la mierda por su propia soberbia.

Este año al Barcelona nos lo vamos a tener que comer con patatas. Veo muy difícil que no ganen nada (La Copa por lo menos). Lo divertido empieza el año que viene cuando no puedan recurrir a esos ingresos extraordinarios y poco a poco vayan pagando los adelantos de la 22-23.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> cada vez le pones mas eses


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Ago 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Es aquí donde los piperos se sientan a discutir que este año el Madrid no se come una mierda ?
> 
> Luego os ocurre como ese abonado pipero que se fue en el minuto 85 de la vuelta contra el City y en el 92 estaba llorando en la puerta porque no le dejaban entrar.
> 
> Y encima diciendo no sé qué mierdas de que era abonado desde hace mil años.



pase pase, al fondo hay pipas


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Ago 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> y esta es la prensa supuestamente "madridista"




desgraciadamente ningún medio " de masas" en España es madridista. El marca desde que lo dejó Inda es antimadridista


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Ago 2022)

mañana tengo tarde de futbol

5 y media el racing, a las 10 el madrí.

Por supuesto ni que decir tiene que solo voy a ver a estos dos equipos, al resto paso de darles audiencia.


----------



## filets (13 Ago 2022)

La temporada pasada Pedri salio con muletas del Camp Nou. Dijeron que estaba lesionado para dos semanas, pero pudo jugar el miercoles en copa
Pedri simuló una lesion para no pasar el control antidoping (supongo que habria consumido drogas de fiesta)
En el Barça se sienten TAN IMPUNES que la farsa duro dos dias. El siguiente partido ya estaba jugando. Cuando los periodistas preguntaron como habia pasado de dos semanas de recuperacion a dos dias la respuesta fue "Un milagro. Hay cosas que no se pueden contar" y listo. Ahi murio el tema

El BARÇA es IMPUNE


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> La temporada pasada Pedri salio con muletas del Camp Nou. Dijeron que estaba lesionado para dos semanas, pero pudo jugar el miercoles en copa
> Pedri simuló una lesion para no pasar el control antidoping (supongo que habria consumido drogas de fiesta)
> En el Barça se sienten TAN IMPUNES que la farsa duro dos dias. El siguiente partido ya estaba jugando. Cuando los periodistas preguntaron como habia pasado de dos semanas de recuperacion a dos dias la respuesta fue "Un milagro. Hay cosas que no se pueden contar" y listo. Ahi murio el tema
> 
> El BARÇA es IMPUNE





lo que va a ser de risa este año en el Palancas es ver a ansu feto y a gavi el marrullero en el banquillo todos los partidos


----------



## filets (13 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> lo que va a ser de risa este año en el Palancas es ver a ansu feto y a gavi el marrullero en el banquillo todos los partidos



Ansu Fragil ya es oficialmente un lesionado cronico. Acabara como Jese o Álvaro Benito
Y Gaviria es retrasado mental, pero de verdad; de CI por debajo de 100. Por eso se creyo lo de "solo lleva dos meses jugando al futbol y ha quedado quinto en el Golden Boy". Nadie sabiamos que el Golden Boy existia hasta que se lo dieron a Pedri


----------



## El Juani (13 Ago 2022)

Rodrygo es baja contra el Almería por una sobrecarga. Sabéis eso lo que significa no?


----------



## Mecanosfera (13 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Rodrygo es baja contra el Almería por una sobrecarga. Sabéis eso lo que significa no?



no


----------



## El Juani (13 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> no



Pues veremos Ancelotti qué es lo que hace. En su posición a quién pone. Va a estar interesante el tema para saber qué expectativas tenemos en el inicio de temporada. 

Si Valverde juega en su posición, pues eso significa que Asensio es el señalado, una vez más. Diferente será el tema si Asesnsio sí juega en su posición. Y después el tema de Hazard. Hazard no creo que juegue por la derecha. Opino que se decantará en este caso, por el 4-4-2 y el cambio al final será Vini por Hazard.


----------



## Th89 (13 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Rodrygo es baja contra el Almería por una sobrecarga. Sabéis eso lo que significa no?



Que igual tenemos sesión de Grazard. A ver si este año hace algo más que hincharse a hamburguesas.

Ausencio espero que chupe banquillo como un campeón.

También puede que se ponga a hacer experimentos tipo Modric de 9 y me saque de quicio, me espero cualquier cosa.


----------



## Roedr (13 Ago 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> En la futura conversión en SAD del Barsa se capitalizarán los pasivos y los derechos sobre ingresos procedentes de las palancas. Con esta última Roures pasa a tener una posición preferente en el futuro capital social del Barsa a la altura de los Goldman y demás prestamistas. Roures mete 100 millones a través de una empresa fantasma a la que algún día sabremos quién ha prestado ese dinero.
> A todo esto, a Piqué el Barsa le debe 80 millones a Piqué, no sería raro que Piqué fuese una futura palanca y así pasar a formar parte de ese grupo de acreedores preferentes en el que ha entrado Roures para quedarse con un trozo del club.
> Y de la mano de Piqué van Tebas y Rubiales, quienes ya son socios en otros negocios, y los grupos mediáticos que reciben fondos de La Liga. Están todos metidos en la demolición.



Gran post, muy interesante.


----------



## El Juani (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Th89 (13 Ago 2022)

Yo no creo que Mraté lo diga a malas, es evidente que el Real Madrid es muy poderoso mediáticamente, siempre serás más candidato aunque estés cojo todo el año que en un equipo de follacabras sin historia.

Pero al cocas de Pedrerol le viene de cine, tiene que lavar mucho su imagen tras el ridiculazo.


----------



## Mecanosfera (13 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Pues veremos Ancelotti qué es lo que hace. En su posición a quién pone. Va a estar interesante el tema para saber qué expectativas tenemos en el inicio de temporada.
> 
> Si Valverde juega en su posición, pues eso significa que Asensio es el señalado, una vez más. Diferente será el tema si Asesnsio sí juega en su posición. Y después el tema de Hazard. Hazard no creo que juegue por la derecha. Opino que se decantará en este caso, por el 4-4-2 y el cambio al final será Vini por Hazard.



En un partido así, en principio plácido, habría que irse al 4-3-3, hacer un par de goles y cuando esté el pescado repartido probar cosas. Con cinco cambios, yo empezaría con Asensio, luego metería a Valverde reconfigurando a 4-4-2, y finalmente a Hazard por Modric por ejemplo, volviendo al 4-3-3. Y aún quedan dos cambios para Chuamení y Camavinga.


----------



## Mecanosfera (13 Ago 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Yo no creo que Mraté lo diga a malas, es evidente que el Real Madrid es muy poderoso mediáticamente, siempre serás más candidato aunque estés cojo todo el año que en un equipo de follacabras sin historia.
> 
> Pero al cocas de Pedrerol le viene de cine, tiene que lavar mucho su imagen tras el ridiculazo.



Mbppe puede decir misa y entrar en conspiranoias ridículas, pero cualquiera que tenga dos ojos sabe que Karim y Curtois tienen que ser el top 1 y 2 respectivamente, al margen de si juegan en el Madrid o en la Ponferradina.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Quién habrá engañó a este

Como no gane nada el año que viene en vez de portada del FIFA lo será de su casa.


----------



## El Juani (13 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién habrá engañó a este
> 
> Como no gane nada el año que viene en vez de portada del FIFA lo será de su casa.



Habrá que ver también cuáles son las palabras exactas, porque del Chirincirco no me fio ni un pelo.


----------



## El Juani (13 Ago 2022)

"Karim tiene 34 años, acaba de tener la temporada de su vida, ha ganado otra Champions en la que ha sido decisivo. Si no se lo lleva él, dejo de creer en el Balón de Oro para siempre".

"El Real Madrid es una máquina de Balones de Oro, hay que reconocerlo. Lo importante de todos modos es tener los pies en el suelo, pero sigo convencido de que algún día podré ganarlo en el PSG".

En twitter ponen que Mraté ha dicho eso... en France Football.









Mbappé: "El Real Madrid es una máquina de Balones de Oro, hay que reconocerlo"


Kylian Mbappé ha concedido hoy una entrevista al diario L'Equipe tras conocerse ayer la lista de 30 nominados al Balón de Oro, entre los que se encuentra él y donde hay sonadas aus




www.marca.com





*El Real Madrid y los Balones de Oro: * "El Real Madrid es una máquina de Balones de Oro, hay que reconocerlo. Lo importante de todos modos es tener los pies en el suelo, pero sigo convencido de que algún día podré ganarlo en el PSG".



> Si Karim no lo gana este año dejo de creer en el Balón de Oro
> Kylian Mbappé


----------



## filets (13 Ago 2022)

A Ausencio le queda un año de contrato. Jugar le conviene a él para encontrar equipo. 
El Madrid tiene otras prioridades. Mejor poner al gordo come hamburguesas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Habrá que ver también cuáles son las palabras exactas, porque del Chirincirco no me fio ni un pelo.




Está claro que en Madrid van a tirar por darle caña, eso es así.
Pero que él ha echo todo de su parte para parecer imbécil también es verdad.

Negocias con la institución más importante de tu deporte en el mundo.

Y para darte publicidad a ti y a un club menor decides montar un show a días de que el equipo que tenga que ficharte juegue una final de Champions.

Está claro que ahora durante toda su trayectoria deportiva hablara del Madrid en las entrevistas, porque sabe que así tendrá publicidad que es lo que tanto quiere.

Cuando pase el mundial de los Mohamed y las olimpiadas de Francia fichará por un grande, seguramente inglés, pero habrá dejado pasar su mejor momento deportivo y su impacto mediático cada día que pasa en el PSG es menor.

Su familia una semana después de firmar por el PSG hablando en Twitter de lo que ofrecía o no el Madrid simplemente para publicitar 48 horas después su renovación con el PSG.

Le han jodido su carrera deportiva, la económica seguro que es cojonuda, solo han actuado como paletos de pueblo.

No se trata de que diga no al Madrid, se trata de que se queda en el PSG, no jugará en el Barcelona, Liverpool, bayer, united, Juventus o Milán...


----------



## filets (13 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuando pase el mundial de los Mohamed y las olimpiadas de Francia fichará por un grande, seguramente inglés, pero habrá dejado pasar su mejor momento deportivo y su impacto mediático cada día que pasa en el PSG es menor.



Seguira en el PSG hasta que se le acabe el contrato. Nadie le va a pagar lo que gana.
Apurara el contrato hasta el final y luego intentara montar otro show de renovacion


----------



## feps (13 Ago 2022)

Mbappe, mientras Florentino sea presidente, no jugará en el Madrid. La imagen que dio Pérez por culpa del francés fue bochornosa. Un crío se cachondeó de él.


----------



## USA Empire (13 Ago 2022)

Vamos para una década de dominio PSG-City


----------



## USA Empire (13 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



De la que se ha librado el madridismo con este imbécil. Menudo saco de mierda es. De lo peor que hemos visto nunca.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Ago 2022)

Aquí se viene a hablar de futbol, no de zoología.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> A Ausencio le queda un año de contrato. Jugar le conviene a él para encontrar equipo.
> El Madrid tiene otras prioridades. Mejor poner al gordo come hamburguesas




es que hazard con 10 kilos de mas es mejor que ausencio


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Ago 2022)

lo del diario anti-madridista MARCA ES PATÉTICO


entras ahora en su versión digital y de las 5 primeras noticias 3 son del farsa, 1 de alonso y otra de Cristiano y Messi


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ago 2022)

Massana anuncia que tomara su decisión el último día de mercado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ago 2022)

Estoy viendo al nkuku ese en el Movistar y joder, que malo es el cabron


----------



## artemis (13 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> cada vez le pones mas eses



Depende del nivel de la borrachera de nuestro hamijo @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Ago 2022)

Ya queda menos para ver a Router y a Laporta en chirona. TIC tac tic tac


----------



## JimTonic (13 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Está claro que en Madrid van a tirar por darle caña, eso es así.
> Pero que él ha echo todo de su parte para parecer imbécil también es verdad.
> 
> Negocias con la institución más importante de tu deporte en el mundo.
> ...




viendo el comentario de la madre despues de que firmaran, me dio mucha pena por el hijo, le han jodido la carrera por una burrada de millones.

la madre vino a decir mas o menos, que eso del madrid y de la champion que se podia conseguir el mismo prestigio en el PSG en seis meses, la pobre no sabia nada de futbol


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Ago 2022)

USA Empire dijo:


> Vamos para una década de dominio PSG-City



Sí, eso decían el año pasado.


----------



## vurvujo (13 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Watch Football Online | Sopcast & Acestream Links | Highlights365
> 
> 
> Watch football live stream, football online. Get latest sopcat & acestream links. Synthesize and share live stream , sopcast, acestream links major soccer tournaments of the day.
> ...




He estado probando el software este y ha funcionado de maravilla en la primera parte del Celta - Español.

-Bajé el software Acestrema de la página oficial, lo instalé en el ordendor.
-Instala dos programas, abrí el que se que es cono como el de vlc, se llama "Ace Player".
-Fui al enlace de Watch Football Online | Sopcast & Acestream Links | Highlights365 y busqué el partido que quería.
-Copíe el "ID" de Acestream de ese partido en la sección de "Ace Stream Links".
-En el programa "Ace Player" fui a Medio>"Open Ace Stream Content ID", pegué en ID del paso anterior, le di a "Reproducir".
-Listo, en unos segundo tenía el partido en buena definición, en ruso, sin ningún corte.... ni los molestos popups esos de los enlaces web.

En el móvil hice algo similiar y funcionó igual de bien.

No he logrado hacer que transmita al Chromecast de la pantalla, pero sino iré a comprar un cable HDMI.


----------



## El Juani (13 Ago 2022)

Los partidos de Dazn se ven también en Movistar? Es que en la app Resultados de Fútbol he visto que el Barça es en Dazn y sólo tengo Vomistar


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Ago 2022)

En este canal de Telegram van poniendo enlaces 









Telegram: Contact @Live_Stream_Football_Free







t.me


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Los partidos de Dazn se ven también en Movistar? Es que en la app Resultados de Fútbol he visto que el Barça es en Dazn y sólo tengo Vomistar



En principio si. Los de Movistar en DAZN en principio no. Creo que es así vamos.


----------



## vurvujo (13 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> En este canal de Telegram van poniendo enlaces
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me lo guardo también.

Si hubiese un "Netflix de deportes" a un precio de 10-15 euros/mes lo pagaría gustoso.

Pero por ahora tengo un parche en el ojo.


----------



## The Replicant (13 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Los partidos de Dazn se ven también en Movistar? Es que en la app Resultados de Fútbol he visto que el Barça es en Dazn y sólo tengo Vomistar



tienes que abrirte cuenta en DAZN, yo lo he hecho pero la plataforma va como el culo, no se si solo me pasa a mi


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Lo del Barcelona se veia venir. La Liga necesita a un Barcelona fuerte, competitivo y (a ser posible) ganador. Es asi: jugamos una competicion nacional abiertamente hostil. Da igual, somos el Madrid y somos los mas grandes, entre otras cosas, por esto. Igual si jugaramos en una Liga honrada y ecuanime donde la mayoria de las aficiones nos mostrara respeto y simpatia no tendriamos ese ADN competitivo tan bestia. Estamos acostumbrados a remar contra corriente y eso nos hace practicamente invencibles. Me la sudan los eternos chanchullos del Barcelona. Bring it on, motherfuckers!
> 
> Le estaba dando una vuelta a la plantilla y la verdad es que nos da para jugar al futbol rock and roll del bueno. No creo que Ancelotti se vuelva loco, pero no me digais que no molaria salir con esta alineacion (3-5-2):
> 
> ...





Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Te sobra Rodrygo de carrilero (no tiene físico para tanto ida y vuelta), ahí iría Valverdr y donde Valverdr Modric.



Le he dado alguna vuelta a lo del 5-3-2 (o metiendo tres arriba).

El Madrid tiene centrales y atacantes que se beneficiarían, pero no tiene carrileros específicos, salvo Carvajal. Mendy no puede jugar de carrilero, es más central en una defensa de tres, Alaba ya no está para jugar de lateral.

Valverde y Lucas también podrían servir de carrileros, pero no es el puesto de ninguno.

El Madrid, para tener un carrilero en la izquierda medio solvente, aunque ningún jugador específico de ese puesto, debería poner a alguien a pierna cambiada.


----------



## Mecanosfera (13 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> He estado probando el software este y ha funcionado de maravilla en la primera parte del Celta - Español.
> 
> -Bajé el software Acestrema de la página oficial, lo instalé en el ordendor.
> -Instala dos programas, abrí el que se que es cono como el de vlc, se llama "Ace Player".
> ...



wow gracias!!! sabes si va con mucho lag? lo pregunto por si es posible ponerse una radio española como banda sonora sin que el desfase temporal sea muy grande. He probado con el Celta Español y es en un idioma incomprensible, mola tenerlo en un audio que al menos no duela a los oídos.


----------



## USA Empire (13 Ago 2022)

3-0 pierde el United... con un recién ascendido Brentford


----------



## USA Empire (13 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> He estado probando el software este y ha funcionado de maravilla en la primera parte del Celta - Español.
> 
> -Bajé el software Acestrema de la página oficial, lo instalé en el ordendor.
> -Instala dos programas, abrí el que se que es cono como el de vlc, se llama "Ace Player".
> ...



El Ace player no transmite a Chromecast, tienes que hacerlo con el SODA PLAYER. Muy estable yo estoy viendo al United así


----------



## USA Empire (13 Ago 2022)

4-0 madre mía el United... qué desastre


----------



## The Replicant (13 Ago 2022)

USA Empire dijo:


> 4-0 madre mía el United... qué desastre



el Manchester es todavía más circo que el Farça

y además no tiene palancas


----------



## vurvujo (13 Ago 2022)

USA Empire dijo:


> El Ace player no transmite a Chromecast, tienes que hacerlo con el SODA PLAYER. Muy estable yo estoy viendo al United así




Voy a probar eso del SODA PLAYER.

De momento estoy con el chromecast con el modo "espejo" y funciona bien. Pero con los problemas de ver notificaciones y eso.
Desde el ordenador con cable HDMI.


----------



## vurvujo (13 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> wow gracias!!! sabes si va con mucho lag? lo pregunto por si es posible ponerse una radio española como banda sonora sin que el desfase temporal sea muy grande. He probado con el Celta Español y es en un idioma incomprensible, mola tenerlo en un audio que al menos no duela a los oídos.



Ya te digo. 

Voy a probarlo con el Valladolid-Villareal y te digo si puedo sincronizar la señal del stream con la radio.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Ago 2022)

El United es un meme en gestión. Siempre se gastan una millonada y llevan 10-15 años fuera de la relevancia europea.

Que no nos toque.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Los partidos de Dazn se ven también en Movistar? Es que en la app Resultados de Fútbol he visto que el Barça es en Dazn y sólo tengo Vomistar



Te tienes que hacer una cuenta de DAZN y unirla con la de Movistar +. Es gratis, va incluido en el paquete de fútbol/deportes.

A mi casi me da un parraque al unirla, porque como vivo en Alemania me daba error. Hasta que he tenido que hacer un truco, pero ya me funciona.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (13 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> He estado probando el software este y ha funcionado de maravilla en la primera parte del Celta - Español.
> 
> -Bajé el software Acestrema de la página oficial, lo instalé en el ordendor.
> -Instala dos programas, abrí el que se que es cono como el de vlc, se llama "Ace Player".
> ...



Escribeme privado


----------



## vurvujo (13 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> wow gracias!!! sabes si va con mucho lag? lo pregunto por si es posible ponerse una radio española como banda sonora sin que el desfase temporal sea muy grande. He probado con el Celta Español y es en un idioma incomprensible, mola tenerlo en un audio que al menos no duela a los oídos.



Te actualizo del mensaje anterior.

En el Valladolid-Villareal hay un lag de más de un minuto.


----------



## El Juani (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Juani (13 Ago 2022)

De gea haciendo de las suyas.


----------



## USA Empire (13 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Voy a probar eso del SODA PLAYER.
> 
> De momento estoy con el chromecast con el modo "espejo" y funciona bien. Pero con los problemas de ver notificaciones y eso.
> Desde el ordenador con cable HDMI.



Espera que hacerlo con el SODA PLAYER igual es compiclado para los nuevos... si no consigues conectar te lo explico pero es el único con el que puedes usar Chromecast y además en HD y muy estable, pero hay que probar muchos streamings hasta que uno funciona bien.

Yo estoy viendo al United en una tele 42" 4K y se ve de lujo como si fuera de pago tope calidad.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>


----------



## filets (13 Ago 2022)

Aqui teneis la prueba de que las casas de apuestas son una estafa
Este señor hizo estas dos apuestas para el partido del ManUtd y ahora la casa de apuestas dice que no paga


----------



## filets (13 Ago 2022)

Por cierto no habia caido que en el ManUtd juega Eriksen, al que se le paro la patata


----------



## fachacine (13 Ago 2022)

Joder menudo negociazo hicimos vendiendo a Varane  , puto genio tito Flo


----------



## fachacine (13 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Para no volver a llamarlo nunca más a la selección. Lo que dijo uno aquí en el foro, el fax que se estropeó e impidió su fichaje debería estar expuesto en el museo del Madrid.


----------



## El Juani (13 Ago 2022)

Pero y lo de Harry Maguire??? Alguien se explica por qué cojones juega este tio? Tiene que ser una plantilla de mariconas y el Maguire se la está chupando a todos. O el notas sabe algo de la familia Glazer, porque es increíble vaya.


----------



## USA Empire (13 Ago 2022)

Creo que Maguire es el fichaje más caro de la historia del United?


----------



## USA Empire (13 Ago 2022)

Me alegro por fichar a un calvo con barba de entrenador que se quiere traer a sus holandeses como hacen todos trayendose a los de su puta tierra.


----------



## _Suso_ (13 Ago 2022)

Que desastre el Manchester United, cuatro les han cascado, es lo que digo yo, deben tener de director deportivo a Mr Bean, sino no se explica.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Para no volver a llamarlo nunca más a la selección. Lo que dijo uno aquí en el foro, el fax que se estropeó e impidió su fichaje debería estar expuesto en el museo del Madrid.



... junto a la silla de Alaba.


----------



## Gorrión (13 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> He estado probando el software este y ha funcionado de maravilla en la primera parte del Celta - Español.
> 
> -Bajé el software Acestrema de la página oficial, lo instalé en el ordendor.
> -Instala dos programas, abrí el que se que es cono como el de vlc, se llama "Ace Player".
> ...



Me alegro, yo no copio los links, a mi se abre el reproductor directamente cuando pincho el enlace.


----------



## filets (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Ago 2022)

USA Empire dijo:


> Creo que Maguire es el fichaje más caro de la historia del United?



si un tronco,,pero ey SON los derechos detv y tal..y demas farsas que dicen los talipremiers


----------



## Edu.R (13 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> si un tronco,,pero ey SON los derechos detv y tal..y demas farsas que dicen los talipremiers



Es verdad que el fútbol de la Premier alomejor es un poco más "visual" para el espectador medio, pero honestamente, para la cantidad de pasta que manejan... pues no.

Deberían dominar en Europa con claridad, y no es el caso.

Lo bueno que parte de ese dinero riega otras Ligas, y al final, de una forma u otra, acaba llegando. Pero vaya, que gente como Maguire o Grealish sean fichajes "de relumbrón", es que es de risa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Para no volver a llamarlo nunca más a la selección. Lo que dijo uno aquí en el foro, el fax que se estropeó e impidió su fichaje debería estar expuesto en el museo del Madrid.



no se ,hay dias que es un puto gato y lo para todo y otros que hace estas cagadas...


----------



## petro6 (13 Ago 2022)

Lo que es increible es que el Real Madrid siga compitiendo en una Liga en la que a su principal enemigo deportivo le está salvando el culo el independentista proetarra hijo de mil putas sidosas del Roures, que supongo que hará todo lo posible para que no pierda un duro de su inversión.

ESTO ES UNA PUTA VERGÜENZA, todos los años partimos con una desventaja de nueve puntos antes de comenzar la Liga, pero este año va a ser de 15 por lo menos.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Ago 2022)

Moneypé ha fallado un penalti.

Y prometo no volver a mentarle, salvo que el PSG sea nuestro rival.



petro6 dijo:


> Lo que es increible es que el Real Madrid siga compitiendo en una Liga en la que a su principal enemigo deportivo le está salvando el culo el independentista proetarra hijo de mil putas sidosas del Roures, que supongo que hará todo lo posible para que no pierda un duro de su inversión.
> 
> ESTO ES UNA PUTA VERGÜENZA, todos los años partimos con una desventaja de nueve puntos antes de comenzar la Liga, pero este año va a ser de 15 por lo menos.



De momento 30 minutos, 73% de posesión, pero 0-0 en Barcelona. Es que ganamos 6-0 a un equipo Paco de Mexico en el Gamper, hacemos nuevas inscripciones y ya nos pensamos que vamos a arrasar...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Moneypé ha fallado un penalti.
> 
> Y *prometo no volver a mentarle*, salvo que el PSG sea nuestro rival.
> 
> ...




por favor no hablar mas de


----------



## Edu.R (13 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> por favor no hablar mas de



Si, me lo he pensado antes de darle al botón... he caido en la tentación y pido perdón.

Por cierto, Almeria es un campo que no te creas tu que se nos ha dado muy allá, teniendo en cuenta el nivel que suele tener la UD Almeria. 6 visitas, con 3 victorias, 2 empates y 1 derrota.


----------



## El Juani (13 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Moneypé ha fallado un penalti.
> 
> Y prometo no volver a mentarle, salvo que el PSG sea nuestro rival.
> 
> ...



Y de refilón he visto que había un 2º penalti que él no ha tirado no?


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder menudo negociazo hicimos vendiendo a Varane  , puto genio tito Flo



Es la prueba de lo que digo siempre,salvo cuatro excepciones todos los jugadores son reemplazables sin problemas...


----------



## Mecanosfera (13 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Moneypé ha fallado un penalti.
> 
> Y prometo no volver a mentarle, salvo que el PSG sea nuestro rival.
> 
> ...



El barsa acabará ganando el partido por pura insistencia, pero cuanto más les veo jugar más tengo claro que Xavi y su staff técnico no están a nivel élite ni remotamente. Meterán goles por calidad individual (para eso se han dejado el pastizal en fichajes) pero a nivel táctico no tienen la potencia de la época de Valverde. El Rayo tuvo un par de contraataques muy claros que si llega a tener cracks europeos eran gol cantado. No aporta nada nuevo al dichoso "cruyffismo", como tampoco lo hicieron Setién ni Koeman. El tikitakismo necesita un nuevo entrendor top como el comer, porque desde Valverde (que tampoco inventó nada, pero jugaba rápido y sabía conjuntar las piezas para que funcionasen como un todo) todo parece un revival cutre del 2011. Antes o después aparecerá un entrenador Top dentro de ese estilo, pero o mucho cambian las cosas o por ahora Xavi no tiene pinta de que vaya a serlo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Ago 2022)

Cada vez que veo la imagen del enorme graderío del Spotify tengo la sensación de que habría que haber construido el estadio de 0 y a lo grande...

No me cabe duda de que gran parte de la percepción de gran club del Barcelona en el exterior,gane o pierda,se debe a su gigantesco estadio.


----------



## El Juani (13 Ago 2022)

La peña está teniendo problemas para ver el partido a través de Dazn.


----------



## feps (13 Ago 2022)

Cuenta oficial del Farsa. Acojonante.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Ago 2022)

Minuto 75 y aún 0-0 en el espoti,avasallando ya nada más empezar la liga


----------



## Edu.R (13 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Minuto 75 y aún 0-0 en el espoti,avasallando ya nada más empezar la liga



Pues te digo una cosa, el Rayo NO está achicando agua. Incluso de vez en cuando se estira y tira su centrito al área.

Vamos, que puede acabar 1-0, pero 0-1 no es imposible. Muy LOL, pero muy cierto.

El año pasado el Barcelona perdió 1-0 los dos partidos. 3 partidos sin marcarle un gol al Rayo Vallecano, exitazo oigan.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Ago 2022)

Que hijo de puta,justo al final...

Anulado


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> El barsa acabará ganando el partido por pura insistencia, pero cuanto más les veo jugar más tengo claro que Xavi y su staff técnico no están a nivel élite ni remotamente.



Yo tengo la teoría, y sólo es una teoría, de que a Xavi se le dio relativamente bien al principio porque era una hoja en blanco para los rivales: nadie le había visto plantear un partido en Qatar (y aunque le hubiesen visto, el nivel es tan bajo que no te dice nada) y entre lesionados y fichajes nadie había visto plantear un partido a ese Barça tampoco. 

Está claro que no puedes plantear el mismo partido si delante tienes a Jutglá y Abde que si son Ferrán y Auba, pero si nunca los has visto jugar, tampoco sabes muy bien qué hacer; hoy en día, con varios miembros de cualquier cuerpo técnico dedicados sobre todo a ver y analizar vídeos del rival, eso debió ser una ventaja gorda para Xavi, pero los rivales le pillaron el tranquillo en 10-15 partidos, si mal no recuerdo.

Luego está que como jugador Xavi era un llorón, los ejemplos los conocemos todos. En general, ser llorón demuestra falta de capacidad de análisis, que para un entrenador es preocupante.

En fin, ésa es mi teoría. Seguro que he gafado al Rayo y todo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Ago 2022)

8 minutazos de añadido...


----------



## Mecanosfera (13 Ago 2022)

8 minutos extra LOL


----------



## Edu.R (13 Ago 2022)

Busquets al carrer LOOOOOL


----------



## Edu.R (13 Ago 2022)

El Barcelona PIDIENDO LA HORA. Gol anulado al Rayo por fuera de juego. Es que me desorino


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Busquets al carrer LOOOOOL



Ha querido ir de canchero y meter el brazo haciendo como si fuera un forcejeo pero le han pillado...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Ago 2022)

quien cojones es ese kassie,, ES un puro tronco negro


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Ago 2022)

Joder,hasta que marque el barca...


----------



## Edu.R (13 Ago 2022)

Debut prometedor del Barcelona, la verdad. 0-0 contra el Rayo Vallecano, y pidiendo la hora.


----------



## Mecanosfera (13 Ago 2022)

Pinchazo estratosférico y muy palanquero. Sudores fríos en can barsa y no me extrañaría que a mitad de temporada Xavi se vaya al carrer, porque ha demostrado que no tiene el mambo que requiere ese puesto.


----------



## _Suso_ (13 Ago 2022)

Este barza no asusta, Vinicius está a años luz como jugador de Dembele y lo mejor Xavi no le llega ni a la suela de los talones al abuelo como entrenador, es un bluff


----------



## Gorrión (13 Ago 2022)

Menuda castaña de equipo, y suerte han tenido que los del Rayo son unos paquetazos de cuidado.

Xavi es una mentira, como me temía.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Pinchazo estratosférico y muy palanquero. Sudores fríos en can barsa y no me extrañaría que a mitad de temporada Xavi se vaya al carrer, porque ha demostrado que no tiene el mambo que requiere ese puesto.



Bueno, el año pasado perdieron los dos partidos, este año han logrado rascarle un empate al Rayo. Se ve la mejora.   

Obviamente han tenido ocasiones, pero el Rayo, por poder, hasta ha podido ganar. No es un partido que fallas 5 goles cantados y el rival no sale de su área.

Alomejor consideran que han jugado bien, y entonces no pasa nada. Pero vaya, que ya de salida poder meter 2 puntitos, es una oportunidad no esperada. Y la semana siguiente juegan en Anoeta, todo puede ser.


----------



## fachacine (13 Ago 2022)

Primera palanca gripada. Lo de Eric García es tremendo, se les ha metido en la cabeza que es un crack cuando es un petardo. Este es el que el dia del 0-4 se burlaba de Vini diciéndole "Balón de oro, que estás hecho un balón de oro", justo un par de meses antes de que Vini ganase liga y Champions. Menudo pedazo de mierda con patas.


----------



## Wasi (13 Ago 2022)

La palanquineta se dobló


----------



## Edu.R (13 Ago 2022)

Lo han dicho en DAZN. Desde 1955, el Barcelona no se quedaba 3 partidos seguidos sin marcarle a un mismo rival. En aquel entonces fue el Real Madrid, ahora es el Rayo Vallecano. La Xavineta rompiendo records de más de medio siglo.

Ahora es cuando habrá que leer que el año del triplete de Guardiola el primer partido lo perdieron contra el Numancia en Soria (1-0) y cosas asi. Que no hay que preocuparse, y eso.


----------



## Roedr (13 Ago 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> La palanquineta se dobló



He leído que se extendió 8 minutajos al final. No desestimemos el poder de la palanca mafiosa de La Liga.


----------



## Roedr (13 Ago 2022)

¿Cómo ha jugado Lewan?.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> He leído que se extendió 8 minutajos al final. No desestimemos el poder de la palanca mafiosa de La Liga.



Han sido 9. Es verdad que ha habido pausa de hidratación.

Por cierto, el Barcelona lleva 3 partidos y medio seguidos de Liga sin marcar gol. ¿Cuál es el récord? Contra el Celta (J36) estuvieron desde el 3' de la 2º parte sin marcar. Luego 0-0 en Getafe (J37), 0-2 contra el Villarreal (J38) y hoy 0-0. Podríamos asistir a otro récord. Somos unos privilegiados de poder vivir esta época.


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Ago 2022)

Bueno, al menos los culerdos habrán podido cantar “in-inda-indapandansiá” en el minuto 17:14


----------



## Maestroscuroo (13 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> El barsa acabará ganando el partido por pura insistencia, pero cuanto más les veo jugar más tengo claro que Xavi y su staff técnico no están a nivel élite ni remotamente. Meterán goles por calidad individual (para eso se han dejado el pastizal en fichajes) pero a nivel táctico no tienen la potencia de la época de Valverde. El Rayo tuvo un par de contraataques muy claros que si llega a tener cracks europeos eran gol cantado. No aporta nada nuevo al dichoso "cruyffismo", como tampoco lo hicieron Setién ni Koeman. El tikitakismo necesita un nuevo entrendor top como el comer, porque desde Valverde (que tampoco inventó nada, pero jugaba rápido y sabía conjuntar las piezas para que funcionasen como un todo) todo parece un revival cutre del 2011. Antes o después aparecerá un entrenador Top dentro de ese estilo, pero o mucho cambian las cosas o por ahora Xavi no tiene pinta de que vaya a serlo.



Lo que no tienen es a Messi.


----------



## filets (13 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo tengo la teoría, y sólo es una teoría, de que a Xavi se le dio relativamente bien al principio porque era una hoja en blanco para los rivales: nadie le había visto plantear un partido en Qatar (y aunque le hubiesen visto, el nivel es tan bajo que no te dice nada) y entre lesionados y fichajes nadie había visto plantear un partido a ese Barça tampoco.
> 
> Está claro que no puedes plantear el mismo partido si delante tienes a Jutglá y Abde que si son Ferrán y Auba, pero si nunca los has visto jugar, tampoco sabes muy bien qué hacer; hoy en día, con varios miembros de cualquier cuerpo técnico dedicados sobre todo a ver y analizar vídeos del rival, eso debió ser una ventaja gorda para Xavi, pero los rivales le pillaron el tranquillo en 10-15 partidos, si mal no recuerdo.
> 
> ...



Se te olvidan las ayudas arbitrales en los partidos atascados
Xavi deberia haber perdido la mitad de sus primeros 15 partidos, el CTA los salvó


----------



## HDR (13 Ago 2022)

Hay que ir solucionando esto de que no haya Chirinsírc después de las risiones del farsa


----------



## Edu.R (13 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Lo que no tienen es a Messi.



Efectivamente, este era el típico partido que Messi daba una buena asistencia y marcaba un gol, terminaba 2-0 y "no era un gran partido, pero". Desde hace muchas temporadas que el Barcelona no...

Desde el mítico 4-0 de Liverpool. Messi muchas veces le salvaba, sobretodo en el Camp Nou contra equipos de la zona de abajo. Pero ya no está, ni nadie que se le parezca. Y vale, alomejor lo de hoy puede ser un "accidente", pero que si el Rayo gana el partido tampoco se hubiese acabado el mundo. Luego tenemos que tragarnos lo de "jugar bien". Pues telita marinera.

Mañana a aprovechar el tropiezo. Que empezar la temporada con una Supercopa de Europa y 2 pts de ventaja es un botin bastante valioso.


----------



## USA Empire (13 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Hay que ir solucionando esto de que no haya Chirinsírc después de las risiones del farsa



Claro que hay si retransmiten los partidos por Twitch y comentan todo el tiempo


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Ago 2022)

El otro día decían en el Chiringuito que sí, mucho ganar 2-0, pero como el rival había tirado 1 vez eso no era buen partido. No como el Bayern que les marcó 6 o no sé qué. Eso y que el rival a batir era el Barça por alguna razón estrañísima.

Supongo que hoy serán igual de críticos con los palancanas.


----------



## JimTonic (14 Ago 2022)

alguien puede poner el gol anulado???


----------



## Ritalapollera (14 Ago 2022)

Veo que todo sigue igual, el far$a haciendo el ridículo hasta con los árbitros.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2022)

aqui nadie valora el epico rayo presionando hasta en el 96....


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Me lo guardo también.
> 
> Si hubiese un "Netflix de deportes" a un precio de 10-15 euros/mes lo pagaría gustoso.
> 
> Pero por ahora tengo un parche en el ojo.



IPTV Smarter Pro


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Me lo guardo también.
> 
> Si hubiese un "Netflix de deportes" a un precio de 10-15 euros/mes lo pagaría gustoso.
> 
> Pero por ahora tengo un parche en el ojo.



Realmente los servicios de Streaming van hacia eso. Deporte non-stop en una biblioteca, en streaming y para que lo consumas cuando quieras. Siempre teniendo la opción del directo, que es algo que le diferencia de las series/películas. Que "no hay directo" (Como mucho el estreno, si acaso).

DAZN es el que más se acerca de momento. Movistar + también porque ahora te guarda todo, y lo puedes ver cuando te dé la gana. Lo que pasa que Movistar + como te ponen el paquete básico tiene un precio "muy alto", DAZN es mucho más asequible.

Que tiempos aquellos de que cuando te lo perdías te tenías que joder y esperar a algún resumen Paco como mucho.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> aqui nadie valora el epico rayo presionando hasta en el 96....



El Rayo acabó en mitad de tabla con el presupuesto más bajo de Primera. Es un equipo muy bien montado y para nada duro ni sucio. Con los jugadores que tiene pues da para lo que da, 

Iraola como jugador me encantaba, y como entrenador no sé cuál es su techo, pero en breve va a estar entrenando a un Sevilla o un Villarreal o algo así seguro.


----------



## vurvujo (14 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Me alegro, yo no copio los links, a mi se abre el reproductor directamente cuando pincho el enlace.



Parezco un puto manco o un negado de la tecnología, no me di cuenta que era un enlace.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (14 Ago 2022)

Vengo a ver qué ha pasado, la ola de calor ha bajado la humedad del cespet? El tiempo efectivo de juego no ha sido el adecuado?


----------



## Raul83 (14 Ago 2022)

A golear hoy al Almierdas


----------



## qbit (14 Ago 2022)

La liga se la disputarán Real Madrid y Villarreal.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> quien cojones es ese kassie,, ES un puro tronco negro



Como se nos pudo escapar??


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Ago 2022)

Carvajal tampoco juega

Antonio de lateral?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Vengo a ver qué ha pasado, la ola de calor ha bajado la humedad del cespet? El tiempo efectivo de juego no ha sido el adecuado?



El dimitresky ese lo ha parado todo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Ago 2022)

muy importante empezar dando un puñetazo encima de la mesa y si conseguimos ganar los 3 primeros partidos que jugamos fuera de casa ya ni os cuento.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> muy importante empezar dando un puñetazo encima de la mesa y si conseguimos ganar los 3 primeros partidos que jugamos fuera de casa ya ni os cuento.




Espérate a jugar primero con el puto almeria que van a salir a jodernos y a jugar su final de champions particular.


----------



## El Juani (14 Ago 2022)

Venga que esta noche carricochessss


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Espérate a jugar primero con el puto almeria que van a salir a jodernos y a jugar su final de champions particular.



Me parece un equipo que no va a sufrir este año, le doy un puesto 12-14º. Obviamente somos mejores, pero hay que trabajar.


----------



## feps (14 Ago 2022)

Nuestro.


----------



## El Juani (14 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Nuestro.



Ese chaval es un crack. Lo conocemos bien por Málaga. Eso es en el minuto 70, pero es que el colega también participa en los otros dos goles aparte.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Nuestro.



na acabara como mayoral en el getafe..por no llamarse brahimiño...


----------



## feps (14 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ese chaval es un crack. Lo conocemos bien por Málaga. Eso es en el minuto 70, pero es que el colega también participa en los otros dos goles aparte.



El vídeo es un pequeño resumen de los 70 minutos que Brahim estuvo sobre el campo. Si no lo repesca el Madrid el próximo verano, que lo traspase, porque no se debe cortar las alas a un jugador así.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (14 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Me voy a esperar al 1 de septiembre para ver si canto
> 
> *¿donde esta Kessie?*
> ¿donde esta Cristensen?
> ¿donde esta Marcos Alonso?



Kessie tiene una cara de Umiti increíble!!!


----------



## _Suso_ (14 Ago 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Kessie tiene una cara de Umiti increíble!!!



Total, jurado, que ayer cuando estaba calentando pensé, coño que raro van a sacar a umtiti


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Luego está que como jugador Xavi era un llorón, los ejemplos los conocemos todos. En general, ser llorón demuestra falta de capacidad de análisis, que para un entrenador es preocupante.



Mi abuela me enseñó que está feo citarse, pero aquí está Xavi un día después de no poderle meter ni un gol al Rayo Vallecano, pidiendo, y con bastantes malos modos, que el mundo cambie las reglas por algo que le venga mejor a él:

"El otro día tuvimos una reunión con los árbitros. Me parece ridículo que no se aplique el tiempo efectivo en el fútbol. ¿Qué esperamos a tener tiempos efectivos? Creo que estamos haciendo el ridículo. ¿No pone la UEFA fair-play? Pues esto es fair-play"


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Mi abuela me enseñó que está feo citarse, pero aquí está Xavi un día después de no poderle meter ni un gol al Rayo Vallecano, pidiendo, y con bastantes malos modos, que el mundo cambie las reglas por algo que le venga mejor a él:
> 
> "El otro día tuvimos una reunión con los árbitros. Me parece ridículo que no se aplique el tiempo efectivo en el fútbol. ¿Qué esperamos a tener tiempos efectivos? Creo que estamos haciendo el ridículo. ¿No pone la UEFA fair-play? Pues esto es fair-play"



Ayer les añadieron 14 minutos (5 y 9). Pero claro, es que se pierde tiempo. 104 putos minutos para meter un gol. Gol que no marcaron. El año pasado me acuerdo que les añadieron en la segunda parte ONCE y luego nos fuimos hasta el 104'. Tampoco marcaron gol.

No vamos a decir que en los últimos 5-6 minutos, cuando echaron a Busquets, el que atacaba era el Rayo.

El Cespet y el tiempo añadido.

----

Yo haría como en el rugby. Tiempo corrido, salvo una lesión, revisión de jugada o formación especial, donde el árbitro puede parar el reloj si lo considera. Y luego se añade hasta que salga el balón del campo o se anoten puntos (Gol). Y no hay que complicarse más la vida.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (14 Ago 2022)

Un señor en un mundo de pillos


Jugaba en el Atlético y, como no le hacían profesional, se marchó al Madrid, donde ganó dos Copas de Europa. Dejó el fútbol por su puesto de delega...




www.eldebate.com





Curiosa la historia de este buen hombre que dejó el fútbol con 28 años porque aprobó una oposición. Nuestro Mariano se sacó las de registrador y ahí lo tenemos, agarrado al contrato que no hay quien lo ceda ni pagando nosotros la ficha. Y de venderlo ni hablamos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Ago 2022)

Van der vart ha llamado cabezón al gordolaporta


----------



## Mecanosfera (14 Ago 2022)

Si se confirman los augurios y el desquiciado barsa acaba viéndose obligado a saldarse y desmantelar su plantilla a precio de derribo, ¿ficharíais para el Madrid a alguien de su equipo? Se me ocurre esta pregunta porque hoy Dallessandro en su twitter sugería que Aubemayan podría ser un buen fichaje para el Madrid como suplente para Benzema.

En el caso de Aube no puedo opinar porque no he prestado demasiada atención a su juego, pero quizás haya algún jugador rescatable que podría venirnos bien como refuerzo. Siempre me ha gustado Dembele, es un tío con potencial, pero en 2022 no sé si está para ser algo que no sea una eterna promesa. Por 20 kilos o así lo ficharía, por más no.

Otro que me gusta es Ansu Fati, le veo detalles muy potentes a ese chico, tiene un algo de Rodrygo pero con más olfato para el gol. Por 30 kilos, quizás 40, podría ser una inversión interesante pese a que el tema lesiones crónicas habría que estudiarlo. De los demás la verdad que no querría a ninguno. Todos esos delanteros random que tienen (Memphis, Ferran Torres, Depay, incluso Lewan...) no me parece que sean nivel semis de champions, aunque no los controlo, Pedri nunca encajaría en el juego del Madrid (supongo que es muy bueno pero no es Modric ni Camavinga, en el Bernabéu estamos acostumbrados a centrocampistas demasiado top), a Gavi no le veo nada, y de los de atrás Araujo no creo que mejore lo que tenemos.

Ya digo que si se pusiese a tiro, yo iría por Ansu siempre y cuando se disipen las dudas sobre su físico.


----------



## Smurf (14 Ago 2022)

El Tottenham aparta a Reguilón a la espera de ser traspasado...

Los que decían que era muy bueno y que el madrid debería recomprarlo dónde se van a meter.

Del Barsa no fichaba a ninguno. Aube es muy viejo y caro. Ansu Fati no lo venden ni locos y de momento no es nadie. Humo como Pedri, Gavi, Rafiña, Dembele, humo, humo, humo, los catalufos venden humo sin parar por esa enfermedad mental suya por la que se consideran siempre la hostia siendo mierda.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Si se confirman los augurios y el desquiciado barsa acaba viéndose obligado a saldarse y desmantelar su plantilla a precio de derribo, ¿ficharíais para el Madrid a alguien de su equipo?



Xavi puede sernos útil ahora que el Bernabéu tiene un nuevo césped de muy especiales características.


----------



## feps (14 Ago 2022)

Camavinga va a ser el centrocampista total de esta década. Un Modric bronceado. Al tiempo. 









Camavinga, el comodín que bate récords de precocidad en el Real Madrid


Cambiar la dinámica para continuar progresando. En el inicio del nuevo curso, Carlo Ancelotti, que siempre ha insistido en que aquello que funciona no debe tocarse, altera el...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Camavinga va a ser el centrocampista total de esta década. Un Modric bronceado. Al tiempo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad es que ha sido un fichaje sorprendente para un Madrid que suele dar la impresión de que cuando va a fichar por ahí lo reciben todos los clubes con el cuchillo en la boca.

¿60 millones Camavinga y Cucurella 68?


----------



## Paobas (14 Ago 2022)

0-3 gana el Madrid hoy en Almería para compartir liderato con el Villarreal en esta jornada 1. Victoria solvente y sin florituras. Cuando el partido es oficial e importante, este Madrid rinde y es sólido.


----------



## Paobas (14 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La verdad es que ha sido un fichaje sorprendente para un Madrid que suele dar la impresión de que cuando va a fichar por ahí lo reciben todos los clubes con el cuchillo en la boca.
> 
> ¿60 millones Camavinga y Cucurella 68?



Camavinga costó 35 kilos


----------



## Paobas (14 Ago 2022)

2-0 gana el Bayern al filo del descanso. 1-6 el otro día...Han perdido a Lewansowsky, pero están como un tiro y van a ser un hueso durísimo en Champions de nuevo.


----------



## Smurf (14 Ago 2022)

Camavinga 25 leí yo.

El Madrid sale con los de siempre. Lo de ver a Tchouameni va a ser con cuentagotas, y es un centrocampista defensivo y lo único interesante para ver.

Cómo aburre ese equipo siempre igual, Ganará de potra al final, como siempre.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> 2-0 gana el Bayern al filo del descanso. 1-6 el otro día...Han perdido a Lewansowsky, pero están como un tiro y van a ser un hueso durísimo en Champions de nuevo.



El Bayern es un equipazo, pero una vez al mes o asi pega petardazo y la jode mucho.

Es rezar que te toque ese día.

Defensivamente son "vulnerables". Meten mucho, pero es raro que dejen la puerta a cero.


----------



## feps (14 Ago 2022)

Camavinga costó 45 kilos, bonus incluidos. Fichajazo.









El Madrid ficha a Camavinga, otro joven para renovar el centro del campo


Cuando toda la atención estaba puesta en Mbappé, que finalmente se queda en el PSG, el club blanco cierra la llegada del medio francés, de 18 años y procedente del Rennes




elpais.com





No conocía la historia de Camavinga. Las ha pasado muy putas. Me alegro de que vaya a triunfar en el mejor.


----------



## Smurf (14 Ago 2022)

30 + 15 en variables según todos los periódicos


----------



## VYP de Álava (14 Ago 2022)

Golazo de Kubo


----------



## Smurf (14 Ago 2022)

Movidón entre Conte y Tuchel en el Chelsea-Tottenham, se han picado a muerte.

Primero empata el Totte y Conte va a provocarle y se le encara agresivo (video 1)

Luego acaba el partido y se dan la mano al acabar empate 2-2 y Tuchel no le suelta la mano y le tira y Conte se revuelve. (Video 2)


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (14 Ago 2022)

Yo he visto un rato el Bayern y defienden como si tuvieran alguna especie de retraso mental. A ver si jugamos la final contra ellos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2022)

Hola, buenas tardes me llamo Jefferson Rodrigues, es aquí el foro para pedir la paga esa?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Camavinga costó 35 kilos



Sí, me refería a que en la noticia de elmundo.es citada aparecía una cotización actualizada de 60, para un jugador prácticamente consagrado y que tiene 19 años. No vale menos que Tchouameni.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (14 Ago 2022)

Juegan Chuta Mendys, Rudiger y Caranigra, que os estabais quejando de que no jugaban.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Sí, me refería a que en la noticia de elmundo.es citada aparecía una cotización actualizada de 60, para un jugador prácticamente consagrado y que tiene 19 años. No vale menos que Tchouameni.




Touchamendi es una cagada de fichaje, que Florencio a llevado a cabo para que no se lo llevará el PSG.

Camavinga si se le ve de lejos que es un crack.


----------



## Smurf (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## feps (14 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Touchamendi es una cagada de fichaje



Dentro de un año fingirás no haberlo escrito.


----------



## Smurf (14 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Dentro de un año fingirás no haberlo escrito.



Yo de momento en todo el tiempo que le he visto en la pretemporada me ha parecido un tronco como Diarra. Me da mala espina pero veamos hoy.


----------



## feps (14 Ago 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Yo de momento en todo el tiempo que le he visto en la pretemporada me ha parecido un tronco como Diarra. Me da mala espina pero veamos hoy.



Yo he visto cómo Tchouaméni se lució a lo bestia en la liga francesa, con un poderío impresionante. No condenemos tan precipitadamente, que eso es muy español.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Ago 2022)

pues si que hay rotaciones

tchoua es jugadorazo. Ya lo veréis.


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1156357



Equipo para presionar arriba y jugar de otra manera. Me da miedo la defensa, que es completamente nueva, demasiados cambios ahí…


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (14 Ago 2022)

Toda la verdad del fichaje de Iker Bravo


Ramón Álvarez de Mon desvela toda la verdad de la operación que ha llevado a Iker Bravo a fichar por el Real Madrid.




okdiario.com





Según el contable opusmón el Bayer pedía por Iker Bravo 1 millón de euros por la cesión, 14 de opción de compra y la mitad de una venta. Pero tras dos días de negociaciones nos lo han dejado en lo que llevaba Florentino en la cartera.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Ago 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Yo de momento en todo el tiempo que le he visto en la pretemporada me ha parecido un tronco como Diarra. Me da mala espina pero veamos hoy.




tchouameni es un gran jugador
pero para demostrarlo cagueto le tiene que poner en su posicion , no en sus invenciones de jubilado , y ademas como hoy que salga titular en algunos partidos : esto es justo lo que no le ha permitido hacer en pretemporada


----------



## JimTonic (14 Ago 2022)

Modric y Rodrigo a campeonar en el minuto 70


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Dentro de un año fingirás no haberlo escrito.




Me temo que dentro de un año lo repetiré más a menudo.


----------



## Smurf (14 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Yo he visto cómo Tchouaméni se lució a lo bestia en la liga francesa, con un poderío impresionante. No condenemos tan precipitadamente, que eso es muy español.



No condeno hombre, cuatro ratos en amistosos ha jugado, es comentario de aficionado ansioso por verle sin más, que a ver si va a ser otro Diarra, que también había tortas por él y fue muy caro y luego un troncazo que no veas.


----------



## Fiodor (14 Ago 2022)

Me parece demasiado pronto para hacer tantas rotaciones... Pero es lo de siempre, si funciona, Ancelotti será un genio y si sale mal, empezarán las críticas... Lo significativo es que rota la defensa y el centro del campo, pero no el ataque. En esa zona del campo se ha pasado de querer reforzarse con Mbappé a no fichar a nadie...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (14 Ago 2022)

Dicen que el United va a fichar a un paquete dominicano. Por desgracia es RDT y no Mariano.

Lo mismo si le pagamos la ficha y un 20% más por las molestias se quieren llevar también al nuestro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Ago 2022)

Bueno, not bad. Está bien dar minutos a Nacho y poner a Chumi donde Case. Modric hay que conservarlo si queremos que nos dure.


----------



## Gorrión (14 Ago 2022)

Me parece una locura tanto cambio de golpe, pero bueno, yo no soy nadie.


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Yo de momento en todo el tiempo que le he visto en la pretemporada me ha parecido un tronco como Diarra. Me da mala espina pero veamos hoy.



Me parece una bestia.


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Dicen que el United va a fichar a un paquete dominicano. Por desgracia es RDT y no Mariano.
> 
> Lo mismo si le pagamos la ficha y un 20% más por las molestias se quieren llevar también al nuestro.



Lo del United es triste. Vaya desastre de gestión. Ahora tener de RdT de 9 titular tiene narices. No me importaría tenerlo de suplente en el Madrid, pero ficharlo para ser titular…


----------



## El amigo (14 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Dentro de un año fingirás no haberlo escrito.



Un año? Demasiado tiempo le das...


----------



## ccc (14 Ago 2022)

Bueno, me gusta la propuesta de Ancelotti: 

Pone a Camavinga a thou, pero deja a Modric.
Prueba a Alaba de lateral y deja a Rüdiger.

Si va mal no me quejare (a no ser que a los 60 minutos se vea que el equipo no carbura y Ancelotti no hace nada)


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1156400
> 
> 
> Bueno, not bad. Está bien dar minutos a Nacho y poner a Chumi donde Case. Modric hay que conservarlo si queremos que nos dure.



Habrá que cambiarle el apodo provisionalmente dado que Chumi es el nombre del lateral derecho del Almería... 





__





Chumi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## filets (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2022)

Joder que golazo el del nigga del Almería...


----------



## barullo (14 Ago 2022)

Pero buenooo pero pero


----------



## qbit (14 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1156422



No nos humilles más.


----------



## HArtS (14 Ago 2022)

Gol del Almería...

Habrá que remontar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2022)

Váter y Rogelio....


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2022)

De todos modos el Madrid da la sensación de llegar arriba con cierta facilidad,yo creo que esto es remontable...

Si benzemalo no vuelve a ser benzemalo,claro


----------



## HArtS (14 Ago 2022)

La que falló Benzema...


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Ago 2022)

Estos tres puntos le van a hacer falta al Almería para quitarle la plaza intertoto al farsa.
Pierdase pues.


----------



## 4motion (14 Ago 2022)

El abuelo está ajustando la configuración, vamos a darle un voto de confianza.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2022)

Vaya pase que acaba de meter Aurelio... para los que dicen que es un tronco...


----------



## Mecanosfera (14 Ago 2022)

Tiene pinta de partido de muchos goles. O eso espero, que el primero sirva ante todo para hacerlo más divertido pero se quede en susto.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Ago 2022)

Ayer la palanca y hoy estos que no arrancan


----------



## HArtS (14 Ago 2022)

Chumeni intentó una chilena.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Ago 2022)

Pero si vais palmando 1-0


----------



## Edge2 (14 Ago 2022)

Joder con el chuameni jajajajajajaja


----------



## Octubrista (14 Ago 2022)

Parece que los morenos que compró el Almería curran más que los que le han colocado a Florentino.


----------



## 4motion (14 Ago 2022)

Tranquilos y dejad a chomino, es un gran jugador y lo demostrará.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## keko (14 Ago 2022)

Algun enlace???


----------



## Gorrión (14 Ago 2022)

EL chumino anda mucho y corre poco, no se donde cojones se cree que está, pero lo lleva jodido si sigue por ese camino.


----------



## 4motion (14 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> EL chumino anda mucho y corre poco, no se donde cojones se cree que está, pero lo lleva jodido si sigue por ese camino.



Tranquilo. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2022)

Por lo que sea luego la bola no termina dentro pero Valverde le pega a la bola que parece que va a explotar el balón...


----------



## barullo (14 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ayer la palanca y hoy estos que no arrancan



Vaya vaya bocadillo de caballa


----------



## HArtS (14 Ago 2022)

Que físico tiene Camavinga...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Ago 2022)

Almería!!!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Ago 2022)

El chumino este fue una recomendación directa a JAS de nuestro ojeteador estrella @Obiwanchernobil , no?


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2022)

Recuerda al comienzo del año pasado: muy ofensivos y generando mucho, pero la linea defensiva muy insegura.

Mucho correcalles. Esperemos poder revertir el 1-0.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2022)

Estadio "poder de caballo" se llama el del Almería?


----------



## 4motion (14 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Recuerda al comienzo del año pasado: muy ofensivos y generando mucho, pero la linea defensiva muy insegura.
> 
> Mucho correcalles. Esperemos poder revertir el 1-0.



Esta en rodaje, hay que tener paciencia, las piezas ajustarán.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (14 Ago 2022)

keko dijo:


> Algun enlace???


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil hace unos meses:

Rogelio y el chumeni ese son unos paquetes.

Burbuja info:

Pero que que dices premohjj son estrellas, el futuro!!!!


----------



## Gorrión (14 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Tranquilo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Tranquilo de que ¿Qué actitud es esa? Pierde la bola y se queda mirando.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Qué cabrón jajajaja
Enga, nos vemos en forobaneados


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil hace unos meses:
> 
> Rogelio y el chumeni ese son unos paquetes.
> 
> ...



Me subo a tu rueda


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Ago 2022)

Qué puta vergüenza ya he visto 2 penalties no pitados a favor del Almería

Y lo de reventar a un tío y el árbitro pasar como de la mierda del negro y dejar que el madrid siga jugando, ya es de juzgado de guardia


----------



## 4motion (14 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Tranquilo de que ¿Qué actitud es esa? Pierde la bola y se queda mirando.



Dale tiempo, el chaval todavía está flotando.

Se hará al puesto.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (14 Ago 2022)

keko dijo:


> Algun enlace???











Footybite.com - Original Reddit Soccer Streams


Footybite.com is the ultimate destination for soccer streams. Watch live football streams for all matches and get access to the latest soccer news and analysis. Don't miss a kick with Footybite.com




main.footybite.cc


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil hace unos meses:
> 
> Rogelio y el chumeni ese son unos paquetes.
> 
> ...



Debes de estar viendo el partido en tu Telefunken de 1983 y no distingues los colores. Aurelio se está saliendo.


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Ago 2022)

Echad a la rata, que es gafe...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Ago 2022)

Vinicious ese gran triatleta

Corre, hace la bicicleta y luego nada


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Recuerda al comienzo del año pasado: muy ofensivos y generando mucho, pero la linea defensiva muy insegura.
> 
> Mucho correcalles. Esperemos poder revertir el 1-0.



Dije antes del partido que había muchos cambios en defensa.

A mí lo que me preocupa es depender de Benzema arriba.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Ago 2022)

El de los fueras de juego va fumao, o ke ase?


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Qué puta vergüenza ya he visto 2 penalties no pitados a favor del Almería
> 
> Y lo de reventar a un tío y el árbitro pasar como de la mierda del negro y dejar que el madrid siga jugando, ya es de juzgado de guardia



Si hubieras subido el contraste del televisor habrías visto 4 penaltis a favor y el rabo de vayaminga, que se ha marcao un butragueño en el minuto 19


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Ago 2022)

El gol del Almería

Esa de Gea la para


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El gol del Almería
> 
> Esa de Gea la para



Era parable...si tienes reflejos de puma o te tiras antes tratando de adivinar,si no es complicado


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Ago 2022)

Al que gane le dan la copa invernadero, no?


----------



## Gorrión (14 Ago 2022)

Que salgan los blancos, que son los que saben de fútbol por Dios.


----------



## qbit (14 Ago 2022)

Como casi siempre, desaprovechando las ocasiones cuando pincha el Farsa.


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2022)

El retraso es poderoso en él...


----------



## Gorrión (14 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Como casi siempre, desaprovechando las ocasiones cuando pincha el Farsa.



A ver si te crees que no lo hacen a propósito.

No puede poner a Valverde en la posición de Modric, vaya ser que se salga, te pone a Camavinga que su posición es la de Kroos.

Es indignante el circo.


----------



## Mecanosfera (14 Ago 2022)

Seamos sinceros: hoy las novedades en el 11 están siendo un bluff, incluído camavinga. Ya tarda en salir Casemiro por Tchuameni. Si al Madrid de hoy le quitas a Vinicius se convierte en el barsa de ayer.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Ago 2022)

Está el señor Salmones en el palco controlando la plantación?


----------



## qbit (14 Ago 2022)

Lo de no sacar a Modric de titular. Que le quite cuando vayan ganando está bien, pero de inicio alterar así el equipo ha sido claramente perjudicial.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2022)

Joder, podría ir 0-3 perfectamente.   Como engaña el fútbol.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2022)

Rogelio, chumeni y váter....menuda tela


----------



## Mecanosfera (14 Ago 2022)

El Madrid tiene que estudiarse el tema corners, podemos tener 30 corners que no hacemos gol ni de casualidad.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2022)

Pues a mí el próximo balón de oro como delantero me parece meh meh...digan lo que digan,sobarla en el centro del campo y esperar a que se la pongan para ver si puede empujarla y salir en la foto,el desequilibrio de verdad tiene que ponerlo siempre Vinicius...

Camavinga y Chua no les veo mal en lo suyo,la verdad.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Ago 2022)

Voy medio cocido
Ha sido fuera de juego?


----------



## HArtS (14 Ago 2022)

Milimétrico el fuera de juego de Lucas...


----------



## Suprimo (14 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Voy medio cocido
> Ha sido fuera de juego?



No lo parece


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (14 Ago 2022)

Tocate la polla, ni lo revisan.


----------



## HArtS (14 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Ha sido fuera de juego?



A mi me pareció que sí pero milimétrico.


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Ago 2022)

Eso no es fuera de juego. 
Le han robado un golazo al Madriz.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rogelio, chumeni y váter....menuda tela



Quien es Rogelio? No caigo...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (14 Ago 2022)

Benzema ha perdido mojo


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Ago 2022)

Me acabo de dar cuenta de que cuando dicen Chumi es uno del Almería y no nuestro chumino


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Me acabo de dar cuenta de que cuando dicen Chumi es uno del Almería y no nuestro chumino



Hombre,llamarle Chumi lo mismo era tomarse demasiadas confianzas


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (14 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Me acabo de dar cuenta de que cuando dicen Chumi es uno del Almería y no nuestro chumino



En el segundo tiempo me imagino que lo cambiaran, a el o a Mamapingas. Menudos muertos.


----------



## Mecanosfera (14 Ago 2022)

Para mí no fue fuera de juego, y soy arquitecto. Quiero ver las lineas de fuga, luego si tengo tiempo lo calculo. Con la imagen que congelaron no era fuera de juego. EDITO: acaban de poner otra imagen que sí parece fuera de juego. Depende de la imagen que escojan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2022)

El ejemplar ese del Almería, el dadik ese o como se escriba que color hace el Florencio que no lo ficha? Mejor jovic y el mariano


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2022)

Si. Vamos perdiendo. Podríamos ir 0-4, pero va 1-0.


----------



## Mecanosfera (14 Ago 2022)

Vini y Kroos excelentes, el resto voluntariosos pero no a la altura del Madrid. Lo más preocupante Camavinga y Tchouameni, que no aportaron nada. Valverde tuvo sus arranques de furia pero con más ímpetu que cerebro. A cambiar cromos o esto no lo sacamos adelante.


----------



## ccc (14 Ago 2022)

Me ha gustado el madrid; espero que ganemos, porque ya me veo a Ancelotti diciendo: "por eso tengo que jugar con la CMK" y con mi militao y alaba.

Joder, hemos jugado bien, hemos hecho ocasiones; el problema es que Benzemalo esta fallon.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Lo de no sacar a Modric de titular. Que le quite cuando vayan ganando está bien, pero de inicio alterar así el equipo ha sido claramente perjudicial.




Es una de las tácticas del jubilado comechicles que "lo ha ganado todo" : así que no se discute y se sigue diciendo lo bueno que es.


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Joder, podría ir 0-3 perfectamente.   Como engaña el fútbol.



El Madrid no ha jugado mal. Le han marcado un gol en un error de Rudiger, pero ha dominado y tenido muchas ocasiones.

A mí lo que me preocupa es el ataque. Dependemos de Benzema, que está algo torpe y solo atacamos por donde está Vinicius. Y en el banquillo no hay nada. Si alguien piensa que no faltan jugadores en ataque ya lo pensará en dos semanas...


----------



## ccc (14 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Vini y Kroos excelentes, el resto voluntariosos pero no a la altura del Madrid. Lo más preocupante Camavinga y Tchouameni, que no aportaron nada. Valverde tuvo sus arranques de furia pero con más ímpetu que cerebro. A cambiar cromos o esto no lo sacamos adelante.



No se que partido has estado viendo con Camavinga, pero lo ha hecho todo bien. Tchou necesita partidos para adaptarse, al igual que Rüdiger.

Respecto a lo de Vini y Kroos, pienso de la misma forma, pero Kroos puede brillar porque tiene a 2 que le cubren las espaldas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2022)

Necesitamos a massana urgentemente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Habrá que cambiarle el apodo provisionalmente dado que Chumi es el nombre del lateral derecho del Almería...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es la abreviatura de Chumino.


----------



## Gorrión (14 Ago 2022)

Una vergüenza de planteamiento que tácticamente no tiene ningún sentido. Lo hace a posta Carleto, el Almería con un 4-4-2 está para que saques a 3 puntas, poner a Valverde en la posición de Modric y sacar Asensio o Rodrygo, pero es un hijo puta muy listo, lo hace todo mal para tener la escusa perfecta de no cambiar su once gala sin que nadie se le eche encima.

Es de ser hijos de puta, pero así demuestra a los nuevos que no merecen lo que el entorno dicta.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2022)

Me acuerdo, el día del Sheriff, tiramos 34 veces y solo marcamos un gol de penalty. Y ellos llegaron 3 veces, y 2 goles.

Alomejor hoy es el partido ese que la estadística se pone caprichosa y un 0-4 acaba siendo un 1-0.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El Madrid no ha jugado mal. Le han marcado un gol en un error de Rudiger, pero ha dominado y tenido muchas ocasiones.
> 
> A mí lo que me preocupa es el ataque. Dependemos de Benzema, que está algo torpe y solo atacamos por donde está Vinicius. Y en el banquillo no hay nada. Si alguien piensa que no faltan jugadores en ataque ya lo pensará en dos semanas...



Pero si Benzema juega como siempre,cuando se dice que ha estado bien es porque ha tenido acierto en el remate,pero desequilibrio no aporta ninguno...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Ago 2022)

Bueno, pues Modric al campo ya, Case, Alaba y Limitao. Fuera Minga, Chumino, Vater, Mendy.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Ago 2022)

Me jodería no sacarle ya ventaja a la Farsa del VARcelona habiendo empatado en casa


----------



## qbit (14 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Es una de las tácticas del jubilado comechicles que "lo ha ganado todo" : así que no se discute y se sigue diciendo lo bueno que es.



Hay que criticarle cuando lo que hace no funciona, pero criticarle como el otro día cuando se estaba ganando el partido con autoridad y comodidad no tiene sentido.


----------



## qbit (14 Ago 2022)

Tienen que entrar hoy.


----------



## Smurf (14 Ago 2022)

Camavinga y Chuameni al banquillo YA.

Son juveniles meritorios que tienen que salir a comerse al rival y buscar el 0-5 y pasan de todo, tienen menos interés que Isco.

Muy mal el Madrid, la misma mierda que el año pasado y la ultrapotra no ocurre cada año. Sin refuerzos reales, solo han fichado una promesa y al Rudi que se ha comido el gol como un novato y encima levantando el bracito en vez de correr como una puta a por el delantero. 

A ver si en la segunda mejoran o remontan en el 85 para variar.


----------



## Fiodor (14 Ago 2022)

Un error en defensa y los fallos en ataque nos han llevado a este resultado, pero creo que el juego del equipo no está siendo malo... Veremos la segunda parte, pero lo normal sería que Modric entrara pronto. Se necesita organización en el centro del campo...


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Ago 2022)

Confieso que los últimos 9 laics o así que os he dao no me he leído una mierda 
Pero somos el madric y este partido lo vamos a sacar
Con el pito nos los follamos, con el pito, hostal ya
Viva la guardia civil
Arriba España


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Hay que criticarle cuando lo que hace no funciona, pero criticarle como el otro día cuando se estaba ganando el partido con autoridad y comodidad no tiene sentido.



Tu mismo lo dices y no te das cuenta :

si se gana con autoridad a pesar de las cagadas del entrenador, es porque es merito del equipo y no del entrenador

Seguís igualando el ganar con que el entrenador lo hace bien , y no : se puede ganar y el entrenador ser un mediocre


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Muy mal el Madrid, la misma mierda que el año pasado



Yo con gente que no ve los partidos, no discuto.

Muy mal porque va 1-0. Si va 0-2 estamos diciendo que partidazo y esas cosas.

Generar 17 disparos en la 1º parte... por Dios. No jodamos.


----------



## ccc (14 Ago 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Camavinga y Chuameni al banquillo YA.
> 
> Son juveniles meritorios que tienen que salir a comerse al rival y buscar el 0-5 y pasan de todo, tienen menos interés que Isco.
> 
> ...



Tu si que sabes de futbol, al menos hay alguien que aporta valor.


----------



## qbit (14 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Tu mismo lo dices y no te das cuenta :
> 
> si se gana con autoridad a pesar de las cagadas del entrenador, es porque es merito del equipo y no del entrenador



Le criticábais por poner a Rudiger de lateral. ¿Lo hizo mal, nos dominaron? No, así que le criticábais por vicio no porque jugara mal.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2022)

Que brutal,aquí hablando de quitar a los dos morenos que no han dado el cante para nada y ni pío de la gran vaca sagrada...

Seguro que Casemiro al trote y Modric con casi 37 años te revolucionan esto...


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Confieso que los últimos 9 laics o así que os he dao no me he leído una mierda
> Pero somos el madric y este partido lo vamos a sacar
> Con el pito nos los follamos, con el pito, hostal ya
> Viva la guardia civil
> Arriba España



Grande.

Yo también soy del Madric, pero te digo una cosa: en el Atleti hay una afición muy muy facha. Incluso el que es facha en el Atleti, lo es más que en el Madric.

Me ha dado siempre esa sensación.


----------



## filets (14 Ago 2022)

Esas rayas tienen truco


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Confieso que los últimos 9 laics o así que os he dao no me he leído una mierda
> Pero somos el madric y este partido lo vamos a sacar
> Con el pito nos los follamos, con el pito, hostal ya
> Viva la guardia civil
> Arriba España


----------



## qbit (14 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo con gente que no ve los partidos, no discuto.
> 
> Muy mal porque va 1-0. Si va 0-2 estamos diciendo que partidazo y esas cosas.
> 
> Generar 17 disparos en la 1º parte... por Dios. No jodamos.



Por si no te has dado cuenta, los disparos a puerta no cuentan. Cuentan los goles a favor (ninguno) y en contra (1).

Puedes tener pocos disparos a puerta pero en contraataques con alta probabilidad de gol y meterlos, o ataques medio estáticos o estáticos con mucho ataque, mucha casi ocasión y ningún gol, que es lo que pasa cuando vas perdiendo, estás obligado a atacar y el rival se defiende.


----------



## Mecanosfera (14 Ago 2022)

ccc dijo:


> No se que partido has estado viendo con Camavinga, pero lo ha hecho todo bien. Tchou necesita partidos para adaptarse, al igual que Rüdiger.



No estoy de acuerdo. No han basculado nada, que es uno de los puntos fuertes del Madrid: cambiar de banda el ataque para hacer correr al contrario, y pillarles con un flanco sin cubrir, como en el gol de la final de champions. Las mejores ocasiones han sido cuando Kroos ha cruzado de banda para ponerla en la derecha por sorpresa. Camavinga ha estado "correcto" pero en este tipo de partidos con rivales cerrados necesitas un plus de creatividad y de basculación. Este partido no se gana con pases rasos sino aéreos, porque el suelo lo tiene muy bien cubierto el Almería. Para mí, masterclass de Kroos sobre cómo abordar tácticamente la contienda.


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2022)

Veo que el piperismo está matando ya a Aurelio. Les ha pasado a los más grandes, es buen signo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2022)

Y kroos por que tira de lejos si no ha metido una en su vida?


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2022)

ccc dijo:


> No se que partido has estado viendo con Camavinga, pero lo ha hecho todo bien. Tchou necesita partidos para adaptarse, al igual que Rüdiger.
> 
> Respecto a lo de Vini y Kroos, pienso de la misma forma, pero Kroos puede brillar porque tiene a 2 que le cubren las espaldas.



El funcionario ya se ha cargado a Edu. Vaya hijo de puta.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (14 Ago 2022)

Una pregunta, si Benzema se lesiona, a quien coño ponen de delantero? a Grazard? al chaval ese que este de vacaciones perpetuas Mariano creo que se llama? ahh, si, como dicen por aqui, al piojo de Rodrygo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Le criticábais por poner a Rudiger de lateral. ¿Lo hizo mal, nos dominaron? No, así que le criticábais por vicio no porque jugara mal.




Disculpa: rudiger no es lateral sino central.

Es como si pone a mendi de central.

Si no ves que son decisiones de un lunático o de un ludopata a buscar la suerte , pues nada tio: viva el comechicles y viva tu.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo con gente que no ve los partidos, no discuto.
> 
> Muy mal porque va 1-0. Si va 0-2 estamos diciendo que partidazo y esas cosas.
> 
> Generar 17 disparos en la 1º parte... por Dios. No jodamos.



Y te dejas la possessió?

Y cómo está el césped de Almería?

Merengues usando las mismas excusas que luego critican a Xavi


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Una pregunta, si Benzema se lesiona, a quien coño ponen de delantero? a Grazard? al chaval ese que este de vacaciones perpetuas Mariano creo que se llama? ahh, si, como dicen por aqui, al piojo de Rodrygo.



Así es. Nos jugamos la temporada a la resurección de Panzard. Parece una broma, pero no lo es...


----------



## fachacine (14 Ago 2022)

Con Lucas Vater jugamos con uno menos


----------



## qbit (14 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Disculpa: rudiger no es lateral sino central.
> 
> Es como si pone a mendi de central.
> 
> Si no ves que son decisiones de un lunático o de un ludopata a buscar la suerte , pues nada tio: viva el comechicles y viva tu.



Sergio Ramos y muchos otros eran centrales y podían jugar de laterales. ¿Qué hay de raro que un entrenador quiera saber o quiera que un defensa pueda adquirir experiencia y mejorar como lateral, porque así mejora su visión del juego? Están fichando jugadores con muchos años por delante con el objetivo de que vayan adquiriendo experiencia y mejorando.


----------



## Mecanosfera (14 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1156462
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1156463
> ...



No tengo el autocad instalado en este pc, pero sería fácil de comprobar. Es que de una imagen a otra el cuento cambioa de carallo.

Decir también que el Madrid necesita cabeceadores. Hoy se pudieron meter unos cuantos de cabeza pero no había nadie para rematar. Un CR hoy hubiese mojado de cabeza fijo, con tanto córner y centro volador. Por altura Valverde podría ser una opción, así que esperemos que entrene ese tipo de jugadas.


----------



## qbit (14 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Y te dejas la possessió?
> 
> Y cómo está el césped de Almería?
> 
> Merengues usando las mismas excusas que luego critican a Xavi



No uses el lenguaje basura de los periodistas. Somos madridistas, no "merengues".


----------



## Gorrión (14 Ago 2022)

Va entrar Hazard, entiendo que debe salir un centrocampista para pasar a Valverde a la posición de Modric.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (14 Ago 2022)

El madrid deberia probar a que los corners y faltas los saque otro, mucha posturita de Kroos y tal pero los saca de pena.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Ago 2022)

Argg me estoy cagando
Seguro que si voy a colgar Jordan del aro metemos un gol
Puta bida tt


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2022)

Compañeros, no entra y no quiere entrar.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (14 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Argg me estoy cagando
> Seguro que si voy a colgar Jordan del aro metemos un gol
> Puta bida tt



A este paso caga tranquilo


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Argg me estoy cagando
> Seguro que si voy a colgar Jordan del aro metemos un gol
> Puta bida tt



A ver hombre,en esta vida hay prioridades y cagar siempre está arriba del todo...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Puedes tener pocos disparos a puerta pero en contraataques con alta probabilidad de gol y meterlos, o ataques medio estáticos o estáticos con mucho ataque, mucha casi ocasión y ningún gol, que es lo que pasa cuando vas perdiendo, estás obligado a atacar y el rival se defiende.



Esto es cierto hasta cierto punto, pero a) el Almería (y otros 15 equipos) va a jugar atrás vaya ganando, perdiendo o empatando, o sea que el partido con contraataques mal ejecutados que estás usando para comparar es una ficción, y b) si tiras 20 y pico veces a puerta es lo que vulgarmente se llama "tenerlas de todos los colores".

Si jugamos la segunda parte como la primera y aun así palmamos, cero preocupaciones.


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2022)

El cambio era meter un delantero. Ni tiene sentido jugar con Valverde de extremo con un equipo cerrado. Es absurdo.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Ago 2022)

Bueno, pues aquí estoy, en el Pacobaño de la peña(cuadrilla pa los del norte
Espero no menos de un hacktri desos del grasard cuando salga


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2022)

Que tío el Ancelotti,quita a los dos que no tienen peso,para variar...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que tío el Ancelotti,quita a los dos que no tienen peso,para variar...



Con Hazard hemos ganado en peso, efectivamente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Ago 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DE VATER


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2022)

Gol a trompicones pero sirve igual...


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que tío el Ancelotti,quita a los dos que no tienen peso,para variar...



Solo hace cambios políticos. Es insoportable.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Ago 2022)

Joder lo sabía, y yo aquí sentao


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (14 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Bueno, pues aquí estoy, en el Pacobaño de la peña(cuadrilla pa los del norte
> Espero no menos de un hacktri desos del grasard cuando salga



Ha marcado el madrid. Dime que estas cagando.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2022)

Vamos el el balon de oro belga!!!!


----------



## HArtS (14 Ago 2022)

GOL!


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Con Hazard hemos ganado en peso, efectivamente.



Mide 1,70 aunque tuviese todas las lorzas del mundo muy pesado no puede ser...


----------



## Mecanosfera (14 Ago 2022)

Lucas en este tipo de caos no falla. Bien por él.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Ago 2022)

Gol de Vater, ya ha hecho más que toda la tribu


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Gol a trompicones pero sirve igual...



El gol se lo inventa Vinicius. Esa acelaración está al alcance de muy poco.


----------



## Gorrión (14 Ago 2022)

Muy bien Váter, a tragar caca haters.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Ago 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ha marcado el madrid. Dime que estas cagando.



Y en bañador, no pongo cartelito por motivos obvios
HALA MADRID, COJONES


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2022)

Se ha ido toda Almeria a rezar a la virgen.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2022)

Para mí es más gol de Vinicius que de Lucas,luego la estadística dirá lo que quiera...


----------



## HArtS (14 Ago 2022)

Vinicius muy bien en el gol. Sacó agua de una piedra.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mide 1,70 aunque tuviese todas las lorzas del mundo muy pesado no puede ser...



Tiene un tobillo de titanio, si a eso le sumas las lorzas...


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2022)

24 tiros para marcar un gol y luego dicen que tenemos suerte.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (14 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Y en bañador, no pongo cartelito por motivos obvios
> HALA MADRID, COJONES



Es un detalle que no tenga zurraspa


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos el el balon de oro belga!!!!



El Real Madrid ganará y ya a 2 puntos.


----------



## Mecanosfera (14 Ago 2022)

El partido está divertidísimo, independientemente del resultado. Muy vibrante y animado!


----------



## qbit (14 Ago 2022)

Que no se entere euromelón que el empate ha sido de Lucas Vázquez.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Tiene un tobillo de titanio, si a eso le sumas las lorzas...



No se lo habían quitado? El titanio,no el tobillo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (14 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> El partido está divertidísimo, independientemente del resultado. Muy vibrante y animado!



Menudo comentario de tia


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No se lo habían quitado? El titanio,no el tobillo



Eso es la versión oficial. La de verdad es que cuando decíamos que había pasado por quirófano en realidad lo habíamos mandado a un boot camp de esos donde un sargento de marines estadounidenses te grita para perder peso.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> El partido está divertidísimo, independientemente del resultado. Muy vibrante y animado!



Eres felpudosa?


----------



## Mecanosfera (14 Ago 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Menudo comentario de tia



Menudo comentario de tía (el tuyo)


----------



## barullo (14 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 24 tiros para marcar un gol y luego dicen que tenemos suerte.



La misma suerte de los que os tiraban eso en champions y luego vosotros con 2 que llegabais hala pa casa la elimi


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2022)

Yo juraría que el portero ha cantado la traviata ahí...

Edito: pues no,ha sido un tirazo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Ago 2022)

Uy qué golazo de Alaba


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2022)

A comer RABO.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (14 Ago 2022)

Menos mal que salio alaba, si no hubiera tirado posturitas.


----------



## HArtS (14 Ago 2022)

Golazo de Alaba!


----------



## Suprimo (14 Ago 2022)

Pues ahí están los 3 pvntos...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Ago 2022)

Golazo de Alaba... Joer....


----------



## fachacine (14 Ago 2022)

Qué fichajazo Alaba, adoro a este tio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2022)

La era del mamadou ha comenzado


----------



## Mecanosfera (14 Ago 2022)

Brutal Alaba, Chapó


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Ago 2022)

A seguir mamando, hala Madrid.


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo juraría que el portero ha cantado la traviata ahí...
> 
> Edito: pues no,ha sido un tirazo



No se puede tirar mejor una falta.


----------



## tralara (14 Ago 2022)

Que bueno el puto negro


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Ago 2022)

Comechicles jubilado cabron!! : 
Por que sacas a Adelghazard antes que a Rodrigo??,!!!


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (14 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La era del mamadou ha comenzado



Eso es lo que jode, el Madrid solo tenía 1 negro a lo sumo 2, hace 20 años


----------



## HArtS (14 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La era del mamadou ha comenzado



Lo mismo decías el año pasado.

Decídete cuando inició, si ahora o hace un año.


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2022)

25 tiros. Dos goles. De dos defensas. OJO.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Qué fichajazo Alaba, adoro a este tio



Lo increíble es que el Bayern lo dejara marchar por no pagarle un poco más.


----------



## Cui Bono (14 Ago 2022)

Bien tirado, pero el portero no lo ha intentado, como si creyera que iba fuera. 
Podría haberlo parado.


----------



## keko (14 Ago 2022)

Menudo chirlazo de Alaba


----------



## Gorrión (14 Ago 2022)

Golazo del chinegro.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Ago 2022)

Ojo, publicidac de estrella levante en las vallas
La mejor de España


----------



## HDR (14 Ago 2022)

Camavinga y Tchouaméni están verdes, necesitan cocción. Pero tenemos al mejor cocinero del mundo, el Chef Carletto. Tranquilos, los pondrá en su punto.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Camavinga y Tchouaméni están verdes, necesitan cocción. Pero tenemos al mejor cocinero del mundo, el Chef Carletto. Tranquilos, los pondrá en su punto.



Me parece que ya están muy hechos
No racist


----------



## HDR (14 Ago 2022)

Estaría preocupado si tuviésemos de entrenador a un Saes de la vida, que seguiría con Marcelo en plantilla y de titular en este partido y con Vinícius jugando en el Castilla. Estuvo a punto de arruinarlo. Pero para este momento crucial tenemos al mejor entrenador posible.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> 25 tiros. Dos goles. De dos defensas. OJO.



Hombre, un gol de falta directa tiene cero relación con la posición del tirador en el campo.


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2022)

Tras el gran partido de Panzard me siento más tranquilo sobre la profundidad de banquillo...


----------



## PERRO RABIOSO (14 Ago 2022)

el gol viene de una falta inventada . no os cansais de robar ? que patético lo de los merengues macho


----------



## ccc (14 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> 25 tiros. Dos goles. De dos defensas. OJO.



Hoy en la tele estan poniendo a Benzema por las nubes: Se equivoca, es error del otro; se vuelve a equivocar y dicen que la idea era buenisima,...

Hoy hemos visto al Benzemalo de siempre (al que no vimos desde hace 2 anyos), pero es que da igual, los periodistas no paran de pajearse con el.


----------



## el ruinas II (14 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Me parece que ya están muy hechos
> No racist



la verdad es que estan bastante churruscados


----------



## ccc (14 Ago 2022)

Al perro rabioso lo he mandao directo al ignore; menudo idiota.


----------



## seven up (14 Ago 2022)

PERRO RABIOSO dijo:


> el gol viene de una falta inventada . no os cansais de robar ? que patético lo de los merengues macho



Hala, pal ignore campeón.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (14 Ago 2022)

Del Madrid solo destaco a Vinicius y a Valverde.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Tras el gran partido de Panzard me siento más tranquilo sobre la profundidad de banquillo...



Pues yo a panzard no le veo mal,diría que está cumpliendo bien


----------



## Ritalapollera (14 Ago 2022)

PERRO RABIOSO dijo:


> el gol viene de una falta inventada . no os cansais de robar ? que patético lo de los merengues macho



Apriétate el bozal rata culerda

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (14 Ago 2022)

Hoy no le quitaría mérito al Almería y tambien ha tenido sus ocasiones


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hoy no le quitaría mérito al Almería y tambien ha tenido sus ocasiones



Ahí ponía demérito,que lo he visto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Ago 2022)

El Almería ha hecho lo que hacen estos equipos al empezar la temporada. En la segunda vuelta se suelen caer todos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Ago 2022)

Al final tras una semana de ir al hilo del Barça a llorar y denunciar que con el acuerdo con Roures la liga estaba amañada y el Barça iba a ganar de calle lo que hemos visto es que la vida sigue igual 

Que el Barça acabó con 10 y lo de Lewandoski fue un penaltito en el que el var no necesita perder el tiempo 

Que al Almería le han robado desde el minuto 1 con fuera de juegos inexistentes y con la permisividad del juego duro del Madrid

Un año más, más de lo mismo y Tito Floren teniéndolo todo atado y bien atado


----------



## HArtS (14 Ago 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Hoy hemos visto al Benzemalo de siempre (al que no vimos desde hace 2 anyos),



Benzema es el mismo de siempre pero Vini rompe las defensas y lo deja en buena posición de remate.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ahí ponía demérito,que lo he visto



Los disléxicos tambien somos persianas


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Ago 2022)

Rudiger tiene mucha presencia e intimida,encarar a ese tío no lo hace cualquiera...


----------



## Silluzollope (14 Ago 2022)

PERRO RABIOSO dijo:


> el gol viene de una falta inventada . no os cansais de robar ? que patético lo de los merengues macho



Ahora dilo sin llorar.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Ago 2022)

MAMEN


----------



## HArtS (14 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Al final tras una semana de ir al hilo del Barça a llorar y denunciar que con el acuerdo con Roures la liga estaba amañada y el Barça iba a ganar de calle lo que hemos visto es que la vida sigue igual



El amaño no se va a notar desde el principio, irán poco a poco.


----------



## Vanatico (14 Ago 2022)

Empezamos bien. El Madrid lider.
Papa encima de mama!


----------



## PERRO RABIOSO (14 Ago 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Ahora dilo sin llorar.



solo se os pide que ganeis limpiamente , sin trampas 
como el Atleti o el barsa


----------



## Suprimo (14 Ago 2022)

Felicidades al Madrit y a Carroña por el M1000 que ha ido a la vec


----------



## Hermericus (14 Ago 2022)

El Madrid estuvo jugando con 7 negros


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hombre, un gol de falta directa tiene cero relación con la posición del tirador en el campo.



Te dice que los delanteros no tienen mucho gol. Benzema no lo ha tenido mucho en su carrera. Jugárselo todo a que Karim imite esta temporada la pasada es como jugarse en el bingo la herencia de la abuela...


----------



## Edu.R (14 Ago 2022)

Muy buen partido. Salvo los primeros 5 minutos y un final con algo de incertidumbre provocada por querer conservar lo que tanto ha costado hoy. Lo demás hemos sido muy superiores y hemos generado muchísimo.

Pero vaya, buen nivel. Muy buen nivel.

El Almeria creo que no va a sufrir este año. Además no ha sido un equipo de ponerse a hacer faltas o perder tiempo, ha sido honesto y eso les honra.


----------



## Sr Julian (14 Ago 2022)

Buen fin de semana de fumbol. 
Real Madrid gana. 
Barca empata, no está ni en posiciones de uefa.
El Chirona pierde y está en posiciones de descenso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ago 2022)

La virgen menudo tostón...


----------



## ccc (15 Ago 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Benzema es el mismo de siempre pero Vini rompe las defensas y lo deja en buena posición de remate.



Seamos serios, benzemalo fallaba lo infallable, pero en las 2 ultimas temporadas ha llegado a meter dentro cosas imposibles y el anyo pasado ha estado al mejor nivel de Ronaldo o Messi: No he visto un balon de oro tan claro desde hace anyos.

Hoy ha sido el paquete de "siempre", me voy a asociar y no acierto un pase, lo mismo con los goles,...


----------



## Sr Julian (15 Ago 2022)

PERRO RABIOSO dijo:


> solo se os pide que ganeis limpiamente , sin trampas
> como el Atleti o el barsa



Ahora dilo sin llorar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ago 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Lo mismo decías el año pasado.
> 
> Decídete cuando inició, si ahora o hace un año.



La era del mamadou es continua y cíclica en España desde finales de ellos 90


----------



## HArtS (15 Ago 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Seamos serios, benzemalo fallaba lo infallable



Hoy falló dos muy claras, pero no lo crucifiquemos por eso, esperemos al menos hasta Septiembre.


----------



## Fiodor (15 Ago 2022)

Tres puntos y se ha sufrido más de lo normal... Esperemos que la falta de efectividad sea algo puntual... Parece que no es conveniente, por ahora, tantas rotaciones a la vez...


----------



## _Suso_ (15 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Al final tras una semana de ir al hilo del Barça a llorar y denunciar que con el acuerdo con Roures la liga estaba amañada y el Barça iba a ganar de calle lo que hemos visto es que la vida sigue igual
> 
> Que el Barça acabó con 10 y lo de Lewandoski fue un penaltito en el que el var no necesita perder el tiempo
> 
> ...



En serio ya estáis llorando y echando la culpa al resto en la primera jornada? Yo lo flipo


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La virgen menudo tostón...



Faltaba Massana


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (15 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Muy buen partido. Salvo los primeros 5 minutos y un final con algo de incertidumbre provocada por querer conservar lo que tanto ha costado hoy. Lo demás hemos sido muy superiores y hemos generado muchísimo.
> 
> Pero vaya, buen nivel. Muy buen nivel.
> 
> El Almeria creo que no va a sufrir este año. Además no ha sido un equipo de ponerse a hacer faltas o perder tiempo, ha sido honesto y eso les honra.



Pues hemos estado cenando y yo mirando de vez en cuando el relato del marca y parecía una tragedia griega


----------



## Sr Julian (15 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> En serio ya estáis llorando y echando la culpa al resto en la primera jornada? Yo lo flipo



Flurentino ens roba la Lliga.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> El Madrid estuvo jugando con 7 negros



Y?


----------



## Edu.R (15 Ago 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Tres puntos y se ha sufrido más de lo normal... Esperemos que la falta de efectividad sea algo puntual... Parece que no es conveniente, por ahora, tantas rotaciones a la vez...



Hombre, si tiras casi 30 veces, lo normal es no sufrir. Alguna vez pasa.

Ahora vamos para Vigo.


----------



## Smurf (15 Ago 2022)

Puta mierda de partido coño. Ver al Madrid es peor que ir al dentista. No gana sin sufrir como una perra ni a los peores.


----------



## Mecanosfera (15 Ago 2022)

Me ha llamado la atención el tema Hazard, y es que Carletto le está haciendo una gran putada: al ubicarlo en esa posición metafísica de "falso 9" lo está poniendo en todas partes y en ninguna, y así es imposible jugar. Es sacarlo del esquema y confiar en una especie de bendición gitana para que haga su magia. Eso no es serio. Hazard hoy no pudo hacer más porque el plan que se le asignó es el de "haz tu magia", como si fuese Maradona. Me ha dado un poco de pena, se le exigen cosas que no son serias. Si juegas a un 4 3 3 tienes que buscar un encaje para el belga dentro de ese orden, no puedes simplemente soltarlo al verde a ver si hace un milagro: banda izquierda, banda derecha, o centro, ubícalo en algún lado, pero no puedes simplemente sacarlo sin un plan confiando que haga la jugada del siglo.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (15 Ago 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Tres puntos y se ha sufrido más de lo normal... Esperemos que la falta de efectividad sea algo puntual... Parece que no es conveniente, por ahora, tantas rotaciones a la vez...



Es que ahora parece que el entrenador está para contentar a los putos jugadores llorones y no para hacer lo que mejor crea conveniente. 
si no juegas, te jodes. Qué vas a cobrar igual, vago!


----------



## Edu.R (15 Ago 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Puta mierda de partido coño. Ver al Madrid es peor que ir al dentista. No gana sin sufrir como una perra ni a los peores.



Al ignore.

Hasta siempre.


----------



## Chichimango (15 Ago 2022)

Este partido era para ganarlo 1-4, pero no entraba la puta pelotita. 

Tres puntos y palante, a estas alturas lo que importa es sumar.


----------



## El Juani (15 Ago 2022)

El Málaga ha perdido pero ha ganado el Madrid. Vaaamooossss. Viva la feria de Málaga.

El segundo tiempo del Madrid ha sido bastante notable.


----------



## Mecanosfera (15 Ago 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Puta mierda de partido coño. Ver al Madrid es peor que ir al dentista. No gana sin sufrir como una perra ni a los peores.



Mucho mejor ganar remontando y sufriendo hasta el final que ir 4 a 0 en el primer tiempo, Ha sido un encuentro divertidísimo y demuestra que en esta liga rocosa te crecen los enanos y hasta los equipos más cutres van con el cuchillo en la boca.


----------



## Smurf (15 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Al ignore.
> 
> Hasta siempre.



A ver si es verdad maricona positivita de los cojones, tonto del nabo.


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Ago 2022)

El Madrid tiene un problemón arriba. Solo tiene 3 atacantes de verdad, Vinicius, Benzema y Rodrygo. Lo demás (Asensio, Panzard y el dominicano) son cuentos de antoñita la fantástica…


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Ago 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Tres puntos y se ha sufrido más de lo normal... Esperemos que la falta de efectividad sea algo puntual... Parece que no es conveniente, por ahora, tantas rotaciones a la vez...



Pues acostúmbrate porque es el juego del Madrid 

Ceder la primera parte al rival y dejar que se desgaste, para luego, en la segunda aprovechar que está cansado para rematarlo 

Al Madrid le da igual, incluso encajar, sabe que sacará el rodillo cuando el rival esté cansado y confiado, y lo destrozará 

Si además, le sumas algo de ayuda arbitral, ya no hay opciones para los demás


----------



## qbit (15 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Me ha llamado la atención el tema Hazard, y es que Carletto le está haciendo una gran putada: al ubicarlo en esa posición metafísica de "falso 9" lo está poniendo en todas partes y en ninguna, y así es imposible jugar. Es sacarlo del esquema y confiar en una especie de bendición gitana para que haga su magia. Eso no es serio. Hazard hoy no pudo hacer más porque el plan que se le asignó es el de "haz tu magia", como si fuese Maradona. Me ha dado un poco de pena, se le exigen cosas que no son serias. Si juegas a un 4 3 3 tienes que buscar un encaje para el belga dentro de ese orden, no puedes simplemente soltarlo al verde a ver si hace un milagro: banda izquierda, banda derecha, o centro, ubícalo en algún lado, pero no puedes simplemente sacarlo sin un plan confiando que haga la jugada del siglo.



Con el rival defendiendo, habrá pensado que era bueno que tenga libertad de movimientos y movilidad para mover defensas, abrir huecos y generar imprevisibilidad en los jugadores contrarios.


----------



## El Juani (15 Ago 2022)

Hazard me ha obnuvilado


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si además, le sumas algo de ayuda arbitral, ya no hay opciones para los demás



No se puede ser más mamarracho ni intentándolo.


----------



## fachacine (15 Ago 2022)

PERRO RABIOSO dijo:


> el gol viene de una falta inventada . no os cansais de robar ? que patético lo de los merengues macho



Hombre, tenemos un nuevo mierda en el hilo


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## qbit (15 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si además, le sumas algo de ayuda arbitral, ya no hay opciones para los demás



Veo que los antis se estaban relamiendo tras el 1-0 y tras acabar la primera mitad así, y el disgusto está generando mucha bilis, sobre todo por lo que pasó el sábado.

La ayuda arbitral se la dan a otros en forma de penaltis a favor, no penaltis en contra, expulsiones a favor, etc., como se ve en las estadísticas.


----------



## Smurf (15 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El Madrid tiene un problemón arriba. Solo tiene 3 atacantes de verdad, Vinicius, Benzema y Rodrygo. Lo demás (Asensio, Panzard y el dominicano) son cuentos de antoñita la fantástica…



Si quitas a Vinicius y Rodrygo de esa lista tampoco pasa nada. Son más malos que la tos. Como el puto chuameni Diarra 2. Menuda mierda.

Ver al Madrid debería ser para disfrutar la mayoría de las veces y lo han convertido en una tortura desde hace muchos años. Me cago en los putos resultadistas que dicen que ha sido muy buen partido y su puta madre. Asquerosos, esos no son madridistas son conejos cobardes y maricones.


----------



## VYP de Álava (15 Ago 2022)

Fede tiene 4 pulmones?
Es impresionante el despliegue que tiene


----------



## Glokta (15 Ago 2022)

Increíble que Modric, Kroos y Casemiro sean tan ganadores de partidos, no estábamos mal pero ha sido sacarlos y llegar con mucha más claridad. La falta la provoca modric

Vaya fichajazo Alaba


----------



## Edu.R (15 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si además, le sumas algo de ayuda arbitral, ya no hay opciones para los demás



No me digas que hoy hay que hablar del árbitro.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Veo que los antis se estaban relamiendo tras el 1-0 y tras acabar la primera mitad así, y el disgusto está generando mucha bilis, sobre todo por lo que pasó el sábado.
> 
> La ayuda arbitral se la dan a otros en forma de penaltis a favor, no penaltis en contra, expulsiones a favor, etc., como se ve en las estadísticas.



Cuantos penaltis en contra y expulsiones tuvo el Madrid el año pasado?

No hay más preguntas señoría


----------



## qbit (15 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Cuantos penaltis en contra y expulsiones tuvo el Madrid el año pasado?
> 
> No hay más preguntas señoría



Aquí se han puesto las estadísticas innumerables veces demostrando lo que he escrito antes, no como tú que sólo vales para repetir propaganda falsa.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Ago 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Si quitas a Vinicius y Rodrygo de esa lista tampoco pasa nada. Son más malos que la tos. Como el puto chuameni Diarra 2. Menuda mierda.
> 
> Ver al Madrid debería ser para disfrutar la mayoría de las veces y lo han convertido en una tortura desde hace muchos años. Me cago en los putos resultadistas que dicen que ha sido muy buen partido y su puta madre. Asquerosos, esos no son madridistas son conejos cobardes y maricones.



No digas nada que luego se te tiran a la yugular porque no son capaces de ver la realidad


----------



## qbit (15 Ago 2022)

PERRO RABIOSO dijo:


> el gol viene de una falta inventada . no os cansais de robar ? que patético lo de los merengues macho



Tu nombre te queda bien. Habrá que darte venenito sano.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Cuantos penaltis en contra y expulsiones tuvo el Madrid el año pasado?
> 
> No hay más preguntas señoría



El equipo con más penalties a favor fue el Levante (13), y los que menos penalties en contra tuvieron fueron el Betis, el Athletic y el Barcelona (3).

El equipo que más goles anotó de penalti fue la Real Sociedad (9).

No hay más respuestas, señoría. Es que encima OS INVENTÁIS las cosas. Tiene cojones.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues yo a panzard no le veo mal,diría que está cumpliendo bien



cada dia se te nota mas tu culerada culo VARsa

disimula un poco lo de ir de infiltrado


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues acostúmbrate porque es el juego del Madrid
> 
> Ceder la primera parte al rival y dejar que se desgaste, para luego, en la segunda aprovechar que está cansado para rematarlo



De la escuela de "es que el céspet estaba alto" ahora llega "los partidos no deberían durar 90 minutos".


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Ago 2022)

me preocupa modric
en toda la pretemporada se le ha visto igual ,y lo mismo en la supercopa ,y lo mismo hoy : bajo fisicamente y mas preocupante aun : muy bajo tecnicamente : hasta perdiendo balones y dando malos pases


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Ago 2022)

benzema empieza en modo semi benzemalo
pero confio en que recupere el gol


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> De la escuela de "es que el céspet estaba alto" ahora llega "los partidos no deberían durar 90 minutos".



No estoy criticando el juego del Madrid, lo estoy describiendo 

O acaso es mentira que el Madrid ha ganado una liga y una champions jugando a desgastar al rival? 

Además es una táctica que funciona mejor, cuanto menos acostumbrado está el rival a llevar la iniciativa del juego


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Ago 2022)

seguir confiando en adelghazard es una puta tomadura de pelo
mas aun teniendo a rodrygo en el banquillo

es como decir que vamos a confiar en que ausencio haga una magnifica temporada y le ponemos de titular

si adelghazard resulta que no juega en su posicion y es por eso , que le pongan en su posicion y demuestre,
aunque yo sigo diciendo que es un antimadridista que ya desde que vino se le vio : asi que de explosion positiva ninguna


----------



## Edu.R (15 Ago 2022)

¿Prefeririáis pagar por ver el Almeria - Real Madrid, o el Barcelona - Rayo?

Digo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (15 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Prefeririáis pagar por ver el Almeria - Real Madrid, o el Barcelona - Rayo?
> 
> Digo.



Ninguno.


----------



## Gorrión (15 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No estoy criticando el juego del Madrid, lo estoy describiendo
> 
> O acaso es mentira que el Madrid ha ganado una liga y una champions jugando a desgastar al rival?
> 
> Además es una táctica que funciona mejor, cuanto menos acostumbrado está el rival a llevar la iniciativa del juego



Es lo que hizo todo el año pasado, dejar la posesión del balón al rival hasta que se cansa para así poder empezar a dominar y presionar en su propio campo. Por eso vemos muchos partidos en los que le crean muchas ocasiones, pero como tenemos un porterazo nos la podemos jugar.

A partir del 75 no hay quien nos pare, el rival está muerto y el madrid se puede permitir apretar a muerte hasta ganar.

Que aprenda la xavineta y su juego de mierda preciosista.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> No estoy criticando el juego del Madrid, lo estoy describiendo
> 
> O acaso es mentira que el Madrid ha ganado una liga y una champions jugando a desgastar al rival?



Ha ganado una Champions poniéndole velas a la virgen, y no me importa reconocerlo. Yo ahí no veo sistema ni táctica ni pollas, simplemente una fortaleza mental inigualable y una dosis muy razonable de potra.

La liga, y el partido de hoy, las gana porque la mayoría de los equipos le juegan como posesos hasta que les dan las piernas, y en el minuto 70 están caput. Dada la edad de Benzema, Modric y Kroos, que son los que mueven al Madrid, no es una mala táctica. Pero los que se desgastan son ellos solos, no el Madrid, lo que pasa es que el Madrid tiene suficiente experiencia para matar partidos si le regalas 20 minutos y la cabeza lo suficientemente fría para saber esperar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Me ha llamado la atención el tema Hazard, y es que Carletto le está haciendo una gran putada: al ubicarlo en esa posición metafísica de "falso 9" lo está poniendo en todas partes y en ninguna, y así es imposible jugar. Es sacarlo del esquema y confiar en una especie de bendición gitana para que haga su magia. Eso no es serio. Hazard hoy no pudo hacer más porque el plan que se le asignó es el de "haz tu magia", como si fuese Maradona. Me ha dado un poco de pena, se le exigen cosas que no son serias. Si juegas a un 4 3 3 tienes que buscar un encaje para el belga dentro de ese orden, no puedes simplemente soltarlo al verde a ver si hace un milagro: banda izquierda, banda derecha, o centro, ubícalo en algún lado, pero no puedes simplemente sacarlo sin un plan confiando que haga la jugada del siglo.




Te da pena un tío que cobra 19 millones de euros anuales y lleva tres presentándose gordo en pretemporada....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Hazard me ha obnuvilado


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Ago 2022)

lucas vazquez y nacho : buen partido.

no hace mucho algunos querian mandarlos a la jubilacion


----------



## Mecanosfera (15 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te da pena un tío que cobra 19 millones de euros anuales y lleva tres presentándose gordo en pretemporada....



A ver, es que a él siempre se le ha otorgado ese rol metafísico de "mago del fútbol", como si fuese alguien al que no hay que darle una posición clara y umas instrucciones claras sobre qué debe hacer, como si fuese un Gandalf de la vida que tiene que sacarse de la chistera jugadas de genio. Eso ya no funciona. Nunca he sido fan de Hazard y yo no lo hubiese comprado porque es un perfil superado por el fútbol contemporáneo, pero si hay alguna esperanza de recuperarle no puede consistir en esperar que sea Messi porque ni lo es, ni lo será, ni tiene sentido apostar por ese juego "mágico". No le pido que sea Maradona, Messi ni Benzema, pero igual si se le asigna un rol claro (tipo extremo izquierdo, o derecho, o 9) puede centrar sus energías en un tipo de fútbol. Es un tío que da la sensación de ir como pollo sin cabeza, porque el rol que le dan los entrenadores es el de ir como pollo sin cabeza. Y ojo, porque si el barsa ficha a Bernardo Silva se va a encontrar con exactamente el mismo problema, esa figura del "futbolista total" que al final es el que te hace caer en octavos de champions porque ningún futbolista es total en 2022.


----------



## El amigo (15 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Seamos sinceros: hoy las novedades en el 11 están siendo un bluff, incluído camavinga. Ya tarda en salir Casemiro por Tchuameni. Si al Madrid de hoy le quitas a Vinicius se convierte en el barsa de ayer.



No sé que partido has visto tu. El Madrid ha lanzado 30 veces a porteria. 17 en la primera parte.


----------



## feps (15 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Prefeririáis pagar por ver el Almeria - Real Madrid, o el Barcelona - Rayo?
> 
> Digo.



Las entradas en el fútbol español cuestan el triple que en Alemania, y los salarios no son los mismos.


----------



## feps (15 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La virgen menudo tostón...



¿Has visto el partido? Ha sido francamente entretenido.


----------



## feps (15 Ago 2022)

P-A-C-I-E-N-C-I-A









Ancelotti defendió a Camavinga y Tchouameni: "La camiseta pesa"


El técnico del Real Madrid, Carlo Ancelotti, fue muy claro al hablar de Camavinga y Tchouameni tras el partido en Almería. El italiano reconoció que ninguno de los dos jóvenes demostró su calidad e, incluso, habló de ello como "un precio que pagamos con gusto". Además, dejó en el aire la...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Ago 2022)

El mejor ayer vini

El Madrid me gustó en la primera y en la segunda parte

Muy superior al rival


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Ago 2022)

Y la camiseta morada del Madrid es una de las camisetas más bonitas que he visto en mi vida


----------



## Dr.Muller (15 Ago 2022)

El Almería es un equipo muy muy muy difícil de ganar
ya lo vereis


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Ago 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> El Almería es un equipo muy muy muy difícil de ganar
> ya lo vereis



Oh sufrirán el síndrome del matagigantes..y se dejarán puntos ante celta y españols y acabarán el final de liga pidiendo la hora


----------



## Dr.Muller (15 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Oh sufrirán el síndrome del matagigantes..y se dejarán puntos ante celta y españols y acabarán el final de liga pidiendo la hora



Puede, no digo que no
pero se enrocan perfectamente y salen como tiros
no creo que tengan problemas para mantener la categoría este año 
y hay petrodólares de sobra


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y la camiseta morada del Madrid es una de las camisetas más bonitas que he visto en mi vida




te ciegan los colores


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Ago 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> El Almería es un equipo muy muy muy difícil de ganar
> ya lo vereis




te tomo la palabra para cuando jueguen contra la Farsa del VARcelona

ahi puede que hagan como : valencia , villarreal , levante , mallorca , ...... y jueguen al trote suave , y su portero haga un recital de cantadas , si ese portero que ayer paraba todo contra el madrid : lo mismo que hizo el cabron del portero del osasuna : contra el madrid era un muro hasta le paró 2 penaltis a benzema , contra la farsa del VARcelona daba risa de como le toreaban


----------



## Dr.Muller (15 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> te tomo la palabra para cuando jueguen contra la Farsa del VARcelona



El rayo deja jugar mucho más que estos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ago 2022)

Madrileños no sois nada!!!
Ganáis gracias a Franco!!!
Ayer los pobres futbolistas del Almería tenían miedo de Franco por eso se dejaron ganar!!!!

Sin massana no sois nadie!!!


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madrileños no sois nada!!!
> Ganáis gracias a Franco!!!
> Ayer los pobres futbolistas del Almería tenían miedo de Franco por eso se dejaron ganar!!!!
> 
> Sin massana no sois nadie!!!



Yo soy del Madrid. Y, para todo lo demás, del Atleti.


----------



## Bifaz23 (15 Ago 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Yo soy del Madrid. Y, para todo lo demás, del Atleti.



A mi me pasaba igual (antes de vivir en Madrid).

Siempre me cayó bien el Atleti cuando viví en Barcelona, Granada o Murcia. Fue llegar a Madrid y toparme con un buen golpe de realidad. Afición resentida y paleta. Prefieren ver al Madrid perder o que el Barça se lleve las competiciones antes que ver a su equipo campeonar.

El ejemplo claro de un colchonero cualquiera lo vimos este verano durante el concierto de Dani Martín. No se puede ser más segundón. Y presumen de gran afición porque cantan bajo la lluvia mientras el Madrid levanta la Copa de Europa. Qué épica más bochornosa.
____________________________________________________

Sobre el partido de ayer.

El Madrid me gustó. No voy a decir mucho más de lo que ya habéis comentado.

El Almería se creció. Primer partido ante su afición y contra el campeón de todo. Partido de los que se ponen cuesta arriba, pero que el equipo supo solventar, jugando bien, dominando y finalmente llevándose los 3 puntos. Las caras nuevas todavía tienen que amasar minutos. Paciencia con los nigros, es todavía pronto para hacer evaluaciones.


----------



## feps (15 Ago 2022)

Davide en un par de años podría ser el sustituto de su padre. El gol de la victoria también lo marcó él.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Las entradas en el fútbol español cuestan el triple que en Alemania, y los salarios no son los mismos.



Ya. Yo pago en tribuna 650€ por todo el año. Regalao. Hay entradas por 11-13€ (Grada de pie). Un chollo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Davide en un par de años podría ser el sustituto de su padre. El gol de la victoria también lo marcó él.




en rueda de prensa el mascachicles jubilado confesó que dio la orden de que la falta la tirara benzema o kroos
pero que davide le dijo que no y que la tirara alaba

pero a estas alturas como se puede decir que tire una falta benzema cuando el tio es NEGADO tirando faltas???
y kroos todavia podria entenderse algo , pero lo mismo : no suele marcar casi nunca

teniendo a alaba como especialista precisamente en faltas ya desde que estaba en el bayern
en fin..... confirmacion 1 millon de que este viejo la mitad del tiempo esta en las nubes


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (15 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Al final tras una semana de ir al hilo del Barça a llorar y denunciar que con el acuerdo con Roures la liga estaba amañada y el Barça iba a ganar de calle lo que hemos visto es que la vida sigue igual
> 
> Que el Barça acabó con 10 y lo de Lewandoski fue un penaltito en el que el var no necesita perder el tiempo
> 
> ...



¿Lo dices por las patadas que le han dado a Vini durante todo el partido? o tal vez ¿por el gol anulado a Lucas?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Davide en un par de años podría ser el sustituto de su padre. El gol de la victoria también lo marcó él.




dicen que es un chaval que se lo curra mucho. Tiene el título de entrenador?

yo creo que tb puede ser un buen sustituto del viejo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> te ciegan los colores




no es guapísima??


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> no es guapísima??




Una de las camisetas más feas de la historia reciente del equipo.

La negra de toda la vida es con diferencia la más bonita.

Esto son camisetas chonis.

Las azules de la época de Zamorano, las teka también eran muy bonitas.


----------



## Andr3ws (15 Ago 2022)

Vengo a decirlo aprovechando que es fiesta. 

Vinicius es un escandalo de jugador. Tenemos a un puñal por la izquierda incansable que lo intenta una y otra vez. Es increible lo de este tio. 
Ahora mismo Top5 mundial sin dudas.
La de alegrias que nos va a dar este tipo....


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Una de las camisetas más feas de la historia reciente del equipo.
> 
> La negra de toda la vida es con diferencia la más bonita.
> 
> ...




la mas guapa de la historia


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Ago 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Movidón entre Conte y Tuchel en el Chelsea-Tottenham, se han picado a muerte.
> 
> Primero empata el Totte y Conte va a provocarle y se le encara agresivo (video 1)
> 
> Luego acaba el partido y se dan la mano al acabar empate 2-2 y Tuchel no le suelta la mano y le tira y Conte se revuelve. (Video 2)



Patéticos, y eso son entrenadores que querían en el MAdrid, meten un incendio que le dan un infarto a tito Floren.


----------



## Andr3ws (15 Ago 2022)

Hola 
¿Que ase?


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Qué puta vergüenza ya he visto 2 penalties no pitados a favor del Almería
> 
> Y lo de reventar a un tío y el árbitro pasar como de la mierda del negro y dejar que el madrid siga jugando, ya es de juzgado de guardia



¿Solo dos? estás mal de la vista, por lo menos diez.


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Ago 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Camavinga y Chuameni al banquillo YA.
> 
> Son juveniles meritorios que tienen que salir a comerse al rival y buscar el 0-5 y pasan de todo, tienen menos interés que Isco.
> 
> ...



Si, eres el pitufo gruñón, esto ya lo has dejado claro.


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Ago 2022)

PERRO RABIOSO dijo:


> el gol viene de una falta inventada . no os cansais de robar ? que patético lo de los merengues macho



¿lo hacéis intencionadamente, digo lo de imbécil? dices la chorrada habitual con el apodo adecuado, justitos de imaginación pero resultones.


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Al final tras una semana de ir al hilo del Barça a llorar y denunciar que con el acuerdo con Roures la liga estaba amañada y el Barça iba a ganar de calle lo que hemos visto es que la vida sigue igual
> 
> Que el Barça acabó con 10 y lo de Lewandoski fue un penaltito en el que el var no necesita perder el tiempo
> 
> ...



Que si, a joderse que tienes nivel de Jota Jordi, hay que crecer un poquito hombre.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Ago 2022)

ya están por aquí rabiando culerdos y patéticos??


----------



## Tawanchai (15 Ago 2022)

No ti preocupare


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues acostúmbrate porque es el juego del Madrid
> 
> Ceder la primera parte al rival y dejar que se desgaste, para luego, en la segunda aprovechar que está cansado para rematarlo
> 
> ...



Lo que tu digas Jota Jorge. Pídele un pañuelito al tito Jaime .


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya. Yo pago en tribuna 650€ por todo el año. Regalao. Hay entradas por 11-13€ (Grada de pie). Un chollo.



En Almería ,el bono anual en preferente 320 pavos, todos los partidos, sin día del club.


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> dicen que es un chaval que se lo curra mucho. Tiene el título de entrenador?
> 
> yo creo que tb puede ser un buen sustituto del viejo



No tiene el título, por eso lo del año pasado creo que recordar en Vigo, debería sacarlo, es más una cuestión burocrática, pero lo necesita por si a CArleto le pasa algo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Al final tras una semana de ir al hilo del Barça a llorar y denunciar que con el acuerdo con Roures la liga estaba amañada y el Barça iba a ganar de calle lo que hemos visto es que la vida sigue igual
> 
> Un año más, más de lo mismo y Tito Floren teniéndolo todo atado y bien atado



Ya, vale, de acuerdo, pero expongo para tu consideración el siguiente hecho:

Después de un verano de derroches y tejemanejes, el FCB ha podido inscribir a todos los jugadores que ha querido. Todos, todos. Y eso que está en quiebra técnica y que ha fichado por duplicado.

Clubes que no están en quiebra y casi no han fichado (el Betis por ejemplo) no han podido. Y como él tres cuartos de la liga. El Almería, que pertenece a un jeque saudí, está a la espera de vender a su mejor jugador para poder hacerlo. ¡Y ES SU 1ª TEMPORADA EN PRIMERA! La temporada en la que se supone que uno se tiene que reforzar.

El FCB no sólo compite con el Real Madrid. Compite con el Betis, con el Almería y el Rayo. Lo que los debilite le beneficia.

¿Es sólo Floren el que lo tiene todo atado y bien atado?


----------



## _Suso_ (15 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Vengo a decirlo aprovechando que es fiesta.
> 
> Vinicius es un escandalo de jugador. Tenemos a un puñal por la izquierda incansable que lo intenta una y otra vez. Es increible lo de este tio.
> Ahora mismo Top5 mundial sin dudas.
> La de alegrias que nos va a dar este tipo....



Según los del barza el bueno es Dembele


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Ago 2022)

Qué poco se está hablando de la aceleración de Vini en el primer gol. Solo se habla de mierdas y no de esa maravilla.

Jugada digna del mejor Romario.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Según los del barza el bueno es Dembele




El palancas antes de 5 años es una sad


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Vengo a decirlo aprovechando que es fiesta.
> 
> Vinicius es un escandalo de jugador. Tenemos a un puñal por la izquierda incansable que lo intenta una y otra vez. Es increible lo de este tio.
> Ahora mismo Top5 mundial sin dudas.
> La de alegrias que nos va a dar este tipo....



Es el mejor extremo izquierdo del mundo con muchísima diferencia del segundo.


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Ago 2022)

Aún hay esperanza…


----------



## Edu.R (15 Ago 2022)

A mi Asensio como suplente del Real Madrid me vale. Y más en una linea donde vamos pelados. Que tiene sus días de golazo. Y si se lesiona Vinicius y tienen que jugar Rodrygo y él...

Si tiene que ser un Nacho/Lucas Vázquez, tendrá que serlo. Pero como rol secundario cumple de sobra. Otra cosa es la expectativa que había hace 5 temporadas.

Hay una obsesión con tener 11 titulares que no es sana. Asensio como suplente tiene sitio.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El palancas antes de 5 años es una sad



puede que antes de 3 fijate lo que te digo
como vapuleen al farsa de nuevo en europa y la liga la gane el madrid... las palancas se convierten en mas deuda sobre la deuda de la deuda


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A mi Asensio como suplente del Real Madrid me vale. Y más en una linea donde vamos pelados. Que tiene sus días de golazo. Y si se lesiona Vinicius y tienen que jugar Rodrygo y él...
> 
> Si tiene que ser un Nacho/Lucas Vázquez, tendrá que serlo. Pero como rol secundario cumple de sobra. Otra cosa es la expectativa que había hace 5 temporadas.
> 
> Hay una obsesión con tener 11 titulares que no es sana. Asensio como suplente tiene sitio.




nacho y lucas vazquez si son jugadores para el madrid que pueden alternar su suplencia con titularidades : su nivel está muy por encima de ausencio el maestro del pase atras


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A mi Asensio como suplente del Real Madrid me vale. Y más en una linea donde vamos pelados. Que tiene sus días de golazo. Y si se lesiona Vinicius y tienen que jugar Rodrygo y él...
> 
> Si tiene que ser un Nacho/Lucas Vázquez, tendrá que serlo. Pero como rol secundario cumple de sobra. Otra cosa es la expectativa que había hace 5 temporadas.
> 
> Hay una obsesión con tener 11 titulares que no es sana. Asensio como suplente tiene sitio.



El único tema con Asensio es que acaba contrato, lo más seguro es que no renueve, y mientras se pueda cobrar algo se tiene que intentar. Asensio tiene valor como suplente en tanto que jugador amortizado con un salario razonable. Pero ese valor no es mayor que un traspaso de 20 millones para arriba, si se diera la posibilidad.

A Ancelotti claramente le han dicho que no lo ponga hasta el 1 de septiembre, por si las moscas; con cómo iba el partido ayer y Rodrygo ni convocado, en condiciones normales ayer habría jugado. Igual que Hazard ha tirado de los galones que le quedan para pedirle a Ancelotti de que por favor le dé minutos de aquí al Mundial, y después ya se verá si se ha ganado seguir teniéndolos. Por ahora vamos tirando, y dentro de un mes ya veremos dónde estamos.


----------



## Dr.Muller (15 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> la mas guapa de la historia



Tampoco te pases


----------



## pepitoburbujas (15 Ago 2022)

Bueno pues se empezó bien la liga, que es lo que vale. 3 puntos y pa casa. El Almería se encontró en la situación que todo equipo humilde cuando se enfrenta a un grande sueña: marcar primero para después poner el autobús y jugar a la contra. El Madrid jugó bastante bien durante todo el partido.
En el Streming donde vi el partido dieron el man of the match a Alaba por el gol, pero para mi el mejor fue Vinicius: todo el tiempo encarando al rival y siendo una pesadilla, una y otra vez. Creo que hasta lo buscan demasiado y lo acaban matando a correr. No estaría demás intentarlo por la otra banda, pero ni es la posición de Valverde ni Vázquez es un puñal precisamente, aunque ayer metió el gol y no tuvo demasiadas cantadas defensivas.

Rüdiger así así, retratado en el gol y en otra jugada donde el delantero remató sin oposición. Esperemos que los fichajes de verano mejoren.

Lo de Asensio creo que no lo ponen en espera de que pase algo de aquí a septiembre. No es un crack, pero no andamos sobrados de efectivos, por mucho que hablen de fondo de armario y tal.

El año pasado campeonamos como nunca gracias al triángulo Courtois, Benzema, Vinicius. Hay que rezar para que no se lesionen y lo más importante, para que sigan al mismo nivel. Porque gol no hemos fichado ni se le pinta de hacerlo.


----------



## Scardanelli (15 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A mi Asensio como suplente del Real Madrid me vale. Y más en una linea donde vamos pelados. Que tiene sus días de golazo. Y si se lesiona Vinicius y tienen que jugar Rodrygo y él...
> 
> Si tiene que ser un Nacho/Lucas Vázquez, tendrá que serlo. Pero como rol secundario cumple de sobra. Otra cosa es la expectativa que había hace 5 temporadas.
> 
> Hay una obsesión con tener 11 titulares que no es sana. Asensio como suplente tiene sitio.



Espero que si sale Ausencio venga un delantero con un techo más alto.

Por ese me vale su salida.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (15 Ago 2022)

Hay una campaña mediática contra Tchouameni que lo flipas. Ni puto caso, chavales. Ganamos, generamos muchísimas ocasiones de gol y jugamos razonablemente bien. El primer partido de Liga siempre es complicado y jugábamos fuera de casa.

Gustándome todos los fichajes, sí que me da la impresión de que, para Carletto, Rüdiger es suplente. Al italiano le gustan los centrales más sobrios y el alemán está como una regadera. A mí me divierte mucho verle jugar, pero creo que a Ancelotti le gusta lo justo. Veremos.

Ah, y tiene cojones hablar de Tchouameni después del partido imperial que se marcó Kessie en el Barça. Pero esta gente es así.

P.S. Y usad el ignore, coño.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (15 Ago 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El otro día decían en el Chiringuito que sí, mucho ganar 2-0, pero como el rival había tirado 1 vez eso no era buen partido. No como el Bayern que les marcó 6 o no sé qué. Eso y que el rival a batir era el Barça por alguna razón estrañísima.
> 
> Supongo que hoy serán igual de críticos con los palancanas.



No hubo el sábado por la noche. El domingo me lo puse para ver si decían lo mismo y le daban más palos al Madrid por ganar que al Barça por empatar. 

Lo normal en estos casos.


----------



## feps (15 Ago 2022)

Dicen que Asensio se marchará muy pronto porque sabe que va a chupar mucho banquillo, ganado a pulso. Aun así, tengo claro que el Madrid no va a fichar a nadie, y menos a lo loco. Si hay un tapado como Camavinga el año pasado, lo veremos. Pero que nadie espere que Floren vaya a dejarse timar.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Hay una campaña mediática contra Tchouameni que lo flipas.



Como contra Vinicius no hace tanto. Hagamos memoria.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A mi Asensio como suplente del Real Madrid me vale. Y más en una linea donde vamos pelados. Que tiene sus días de golazo. Y si se lesiona Vinicius y tienen que jugar Rodrygo y él...
> 
> Si tiene que ser un Nacho/Lucas Vázquez, tendrá que serlo. Pero como rol secundario cumple de sobra. Otra cosa es la expectativa que había hace 5 temporadas.
> 
> Hay una obsesión con tener 11 titulares que no es sana. Asensio como suplente tiene sitio.



Ausencia sobra.
Si se lesiona vinicius está Rodrigo que además es su posición natural, si no se le pone por la derecha aunque para eso debería lesionarse Valverde y si todo falla está el obeso belga para las bandas.

El Madrid lo que tiene que hacer es fichar un lateral y un delantero jugon.

Es vergonzoso ver ayer como el váter (que encima es extremo) no sabe ni acomodar el cuerpo para realizar un centro en condiciones. 
Suma a eso que Carvajal se perderá la mitad de la temporada.

Luego el tema no es fichar a un rematador que también, es fichar a alguien que pueda recibir, triangular y bajar al centro del campo si es necesario como hace Benzema, de eso no hay.

Ausencio a pastar que es vergonzoso verle en la banda recibir el balón y devolviendo el pase hacia su propia puerta todo el partido.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (15 Ago 2022)

Tiene que venir 1 fichaje más, 2 si se va Ausonio. Si además de él se van Odriozola, Vallejo, Ceballos y Hazard... seguirían haciendo falta 2 fichajes más.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Hay una campaña mediática contra Tchouameni que lo flipas. Ni puto caso, chavales. Ganamos, generamos muchísimas ocasiones de gol y jugamos razonablemente bien. El primer partido de Liga siempre es complicado y jugábamos fuera de casa.
> 
> Gustándome todos los fichajes, sí que me da la impresión de que, para Carletto, Rüdiger es suplente. Al italiano le gustan los centrales más sobrios y el alemán está como una regadera. A mí me divierte mucho verle jugar, pero creo que a Ancelotti le gusta lo justo. Veremos.



Militao es tan sobrio como yo un viernes a las 2 de la mañana cuando tenía 19 años, no jodamos.

Y si Tchouameni genera dudas, tampoco pasa nada por decirlo. Zidane (jugador) también generó dudas, y Vinicius, y míralos después, pero lo mismo se puede decir de Jovic o Illarramendi y el tema no acabó bien. Al Madrid se viene llorado y aprendido de casa, y si Tchouameni no puede adaptarse a eso que haya o no campaña mediática va a dar igual, el Madrid se lo va a comer vivito.


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Como contra Vinicius no hace tanto. Hagamos memoria.



Vinicius, Militao, Rudiger, Camavinga, Chumeni, etc, es siempre la misma mierda, el asport, el marsa están como siempre en su línea, por no hablar de los entrenadores. El Madrid primer partido,, dominga, oportunidades, muchos tiros a puertas, y parece que gana de lástima, el palancona hadce una mierda y se callan, y no hablemos de la amplicación de capital d eun equipo que no es sociedad anónima, pero miramos para otro lado, como van a criticar a Roures si están metido en el ajo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Militao es tan sobrio como yo un viernes a las 2 de la mañana cuando tenía 19 años, no jodamos.
> 
> Y si Tchouameni genera dudas, tampoco pasa nada por decirlo. Zidane (jugador) también generó dudas, y Vinicius, y míralos después, pero lo mismo se puede decir de Jovic o Illarramendi y el tema no acabó bien. Al Madrid se viene llorado y aprendido de casa, y si Tchouameni no puede adaptarse a eso que haya o no campaña mediática va a dar igual, el Madrid se lo va a comer vivito.



GEneran dudas en los demás, no en ellos, que eso es caer en las trampas de los periolistos, ellos escriben pero no tienen ni puta idea de lo que pasa por la ccabeza de los jugadores o por el vestuario.


----------



## feps (15 Ago 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Tiene que venir 1 fichaje más, 2 si se va Ausonio. Si además de él se van Odriozola, Vallejo, Ceballos y Hazard... seguirían haciendo falta 2 fichajes más.



Creo que Florentino te hará caso y fichará al menos a cuatro jugadores en los próximos quince días.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> GEneran dudas en los demás, no en ellos, que eso es caer en las trampas de los periolistos, ellos escriben pero no tienen ni puta idea de lo que pasa por la ccabeza de los jugadores o por el vestuario.



No sé macho, yo veo jugar a Tchouameni y a mí personalmente me genera dudas. No tiene que venir el Marca a decírmelo, tengo dos ojitos y muchas horas de partidos del Madrid en el cuentakilómetros, eso es todo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> lucas vazquez y nacho : buen partido.
> 
> no hace mucho algunos querian mandarlos a la jubilacion



Estos dos tienen un futuro "*muy negro*" en el equipo "*blanco*".


----------



## qbit (15 Ago 2022)

El estadio del Almería se llamaba antes "Estadio Mediterráneo" y ahora "Power Horse". Por lo tanto, espero que bajen a 2ª División.


----------



## Fiodor (15 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Luego el tema no es fichar a un rematador que también, es fichar a alguien que pueda recibir, triangular y bajar al centro del campo si es necesario como hace Benzema, de eso no hay.



El Madrid no va a fichar a un delantero, y menos un delantero rematador, para eso se hubiera quedado con Jovic, o tiene a Mariano, que no tiene pinta de querer marcharse... Creo que el plan de Ancelotti es tener a Hazard como alternativa a Benzema, jugando de falso nueve. Jugará igual que Benzema, pero sin gol... Ahora mismo en el mercado no hay ningún delantero centro a buen precio, con nivel Real Madrid y que esté dispuesto a conocerse todos los banquillos españoles y europeos...


----------



## qbit (15 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No sé macho, yo veo jugar a Tchouameni y a mí personalmente me genera dudas. No tiene que venir el Marca a decírmelo, tengo dos ojitos y muchas horas de partidos del Madrid en el cuentakilómetros, eso es todo.



Alguno tenía que salir malo, aunque es pronto para valorarlo.


----------



## qbit (15 Ago 2022)

No había visto este vídeo de abril:


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Alguno tenía que salir malo, aunque es pronto para valorarlo.



El Chuameni o como se llame es bueno, joder, que el campo del Almería es más difícil que el 80% de los campos de la "liga" francesa. Tiene que acostumbrarse que aquí hasta los porteros la tocan bien.

A ver si le dan un poco de cuartel, espero que no le quieran hacer un Iván Campo. Puto piperío, tener el mejor equipo de la historia para estas cosas.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El estadio del Almería se llamaba antes "Estadio Mediterráneo" y ahora "Power Horse". Por lo tanto, espero que bajen a 2ª División.




to second division

coño!
aprende a hablar!


----------



## qbit (15 Ago 2022)

Y este otro vídeo me ha gustado también. ¿Estaría pensando en Hazard?:


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Alguno tenía que salir malo, aunque es pronto para valorarlo.



yo lo valoro desde ahora : tchouameni es bueno ,
pero parece que ha entrado con nervios y cagado al madrid , y encima cagueto le cambia de posicion con lo que le caga aun mas y claro el tio de momento esta medio perdido


----------



## pepitoburbujas (15 Ago 2022)

Tranquilos con Tchouaméni, hombres de poca fe. Es muy joven todavía y ya está en el mejor equipo del mundo. Pensad dónde estaban la CMK a su edad. País nuevo, equipo nuevo, liga nueva...
Va a jugar muchos minutos, y espero que cada vez lo vaya haciendo mejor.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Ago 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> El Madrid no va a fichar a un delantero, y menos un delantero rematador, para eso se hubiera quedado con Jovic, o tiene a Mariano, que no tiene pinta de querer marcharse... Creo que el plan de Ancelotti es tener a Hazard como alternativa a Benzema, jugando de falso nueve. Jugará igual que Benzema, pero sin gol... Ahora mismo en el mercado no hay ningún delantero centro a buen precio, con nivel Real Madrid y que esté dispuesto a conocerse todos los banquillos españoles y europeos...



hay por ahi un tal rodrygo...

oye y parece que es bueno

¿habeis oido hablar de el?


----------



## qbit (15 Ago 2022)

Spotify Camp Nou. Otra web, Spotify, a boicotear.


----------



## USA Empire (15 Ago 2022)

¿Alguien sabe de dónde se pueden bajar los partidos del Madrid en alta calidad?

Conozco alguna web como este pero son archivos de pequeño tamaño que no se ven muy allá.









La Liga - Fixtures, results, standings and videos.


La Liga - All the latest fixtures, results, standings, statistics and videos. Spoiler free.




soccercatch.com


----------



## Fiodor (15 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> hay por ahi un tal rodrygo...
> 
> oye y parece que es bueno
> 
> ¿habeis oido hablar de el?



Como falso nueve creo que sería mejor que Hazard, pero no creo que Ancelotti lo saque del extremo, salvo que Hazard lo haga muy mal y tenga que buscar alternativa...


----------



## USA Empire (15 Ago 2022)

¿Pero Jazard sigue en el Madrid?

Madre mía qué jeta tiene ese cabrón. Nivel dios. Isco a su lado un principiante.


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Alguno tenía que salir malo, aunque es pronto para valorarlo.



como que es pronto para valorarlo, los piperos ya le han puesto la cruz desde el minuto 3 del partido de ayer, y luego de leer en el charca y en el ass que florentino ha comprado un paquete a precio de oro. Aqui en este hilo hay mega-piperos como el que se hace llamar apollo creed (francamente yo creo que es culerdo), que estan a 45 minutos de que benzema no marque para empezar a decir que es el peor delantero que ha llevado la camiseta del madrid. La psicologia del pipero tiene un funcionamiento super-elemental, estan esperando a que cualquier fichaje del madrid haga un mal partido y que el vomito-prensadeportiva de madrid (as y marca) o manolo lama empiecen a rajar de él para lanzarse como hienas para basurearlo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Ago 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Como falso nueve creo que sería mejor que Hazard, pero no creo que Ancelotti lo saque del extremo, salvo que Hazard lo haga muy mal y tenga que buscar alternativa...



ah pero que hazard lo hace bien?


----------



## Mecanosfera (15 Ago 2022)

Si un jugador del Madrid hace un partido por debajo de las expectativas, se dice y se le regaña, como debe ser, porque para jugar en este club debes demostrar no sólo calidad sino también resiliencia cuando la gente se te eche encima porque no has cumplido. Mirad todas las críticas que tuvieron que aguantar Benzema, Casemiro o Vini antes de convertirse en las estrellas que son. Ese bautizo es casi imprescindible en este club, porque de lo contrario te conviertes en el típico niño mimado que en cuando te meten un par de goles en champions acabas cayendo 2-8 en lugar de remontar, porque no tienes callo.

Si decimos que Tchouameni no hizo un buen partido, es casi el mejor favor que podemos hacerle. Que espabile y que tenga claro que en este club hay que ser una bestia para ganarse el puesto. Y ya estáis con el mantra de que quienes criticamos su partido somos haters encubiertos o piperos... Nada de eso. Desde el momento en que pasa a formar parte del club, toda la "calidad" que pueda haber demostrado antes se convierte en papel mojado. Me parece muy sana esa postura y creo que forma parte fundamental del dichoso ADN madridista. A los jugadores hay que darles oportunidades, pero cuando suspenden hay que decírselo sin paños calientes, no es el fin del mundo y nadie habla de "fichaje fallido" ni nada parecido.


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Si un jugador del Madrid hace un partido por debajo de las expectativas, se dice y se le regaña, como debe ser, porque para jugar en este club debes demostrar no sólo calidad sino también resiliencia cuando la gente se te eche encima porque no has cumplido. *Mirad todas las críticas que tuvieron que aguantar Benzema, Casemiro o Vini antes de convertirse en las estrellas que son*. Ese bautizo es casi imprescindible en este club, porque de lo contrario te conviertes en el típico niño mimado que en cuando te meten un par de goles en champions acabas cayendo 2-8 en lugar de remontar, porque no tienes callo.
> 
> Si decimos que Tchouameni no hizo un buen partido, es casi el mejor favor que podemos hacerle. Que espabile y que tenga claro que en este club hay que ser una bestia para ganarse el puesto. Y ya estáis con el mantra de que quienes criticamos su partido somos haters encubiertos o piperos... Nada de eso. Desde el momento en que pasa a formar parte del club, toda la "calidad" que pueda haber demostrado antes se convierte en papel mojado. Me parece muy sana esa postura y creo que forma parte fundamental del dichoso ADN madridista. A los jugadores hay que darles oportunidades, pero cuando suspenden hay que decírselo sin paños calientes, no es el fin del mundo y nadie habla de "fichaje fallido" ni nada parecido.



ahi has dado en el clavo, lo que han tenido que aguantar benzema o vinicius de abucheos, criticas y hate por parte de una hinchada de retrasados mentales no es normal, y no fue por ese linchamiento mediatico-pipero por lo que son ahora estrellas sino que lo son a pesar de eso. La aficion del cuernabeu es la peor aficion del mundo con gran diferencia, el mas paradigmatico de esa coleccion de hijos de puta es luis pipero (herrero) , un pedazo de cretino que decia que le dejaba su entrada a cualquiera que se prestara a ir al cuarnabeu a abuchear a cristiano ronaldo. Seguro que gracias a hijos de la grandisima puta como luis herrero cristiano hizo historia en el madrid y tenemos 14 champions league, todo muy coherente


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Ago 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> como que es pronto para valorarlo, los piperos ya le han puesto la cruz desde el minuto 3 del partido de ayer, y luego de leer en el charca y en el ass que florentino ha comprado un paquete a precio de oro. Aqui en este hilo hay mega-piperos como el que se hace llamar apollo creed (francamente yo creo que es culerdo), que estan a 45 minutos de que benzema no marque para empezar a decir que es el peor delantero que ha llevado la camiseta del madrid. La psicologia del pipero tiene un funcionamiento super-elemental, estan esperando a que cualquier fichaje del madrid haga un mal partido y que el vomito-prensadeportiva de madrid (as y marca) o manolo lama empiecen a rajar de él para lanzarse como hienas para basurearlo.



Yo espero a que no marque para rajar? tu problema es que eres tonto,precisamente he dicho muchas veces que independientemente de que este con acierto o no Benzema no aporta desequilibrio,y a mi es lo que me importa principalmente,el año pasado se dijo que habia jugado muy bien y bla bla pero fundamentalmente por eso,por haber estado muy acertado de cara a puerta (que no siempre lo estara) porque su juego es siempre el mismo,sobarla en el medio y tratar de empujar lo que le caiga cerca,no regatea a un cono…

Vinicius si genera como dios manda y de el no digo ni mu,de hecho como el se lesione si sera un problema y no el otro.


----------



## Mecanosfera (15 Ago 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> ahi has dado en el clavo, lo que han tenido que aguantar benzema o vinicius de abucheos, criticas y hate por parte de una hinchada de retrasados mentales no es normal, y no fue por ese linchamiento mediatico-pipero por lo que son ahora estrellas sino que lo son a pesar de eso. La aficion del cuernabeu es la peor aficion del mundo con gran diferencia, el mas paradigmatico de esa coleccion de hijos de puta es luis pipero (herrero) , un pedazo de cretino que decia que le dejaba su entrada a cualquiera que se prestara a ir al cuarnabeu a abuchear a cristiano ronaldo. Seguro que gracias a hijos de la grandisima puta como luis herrero cristiano hizo historia en el madrid y tenemos 14 champions league, todo muy coherente



Es un tema debatible, preo te pongo dos ejemplos de madridistas incapaces de encajar críticas: Morata y Asensio. En su "edad dorada" se les permitió todo, se confió en ellos más allá de toda duda, se les puso la alfombra roja por parte de la prensa... y ya vimos en qué han terminado.

Quizás mi punto de vista es sesgado porque, al trabajar como profesor, me enferma ver a tantos chavales con potencial que se quedan a medio gas porque tienen la piel de cristal y si les criticas algo se lo toman a la tremenda en vez de verlo como un aprendizaje. Hay que endurecerse y asumir los errores, las críticas tienen un punto constructivo. Los mejores jugadores tienen mucha personalidad, no sé eso que comentas de Herrero porque no sigo esas cosas, pero históricamente el barsa ha sido un club incapaz de hacer autocrítica mientras que al madrid las críticas furibundas le suelen servir de acicate. No creo que la afición del Madrid sea la peor del mundo ni de lejos, viví en UK y si por ejemplo conoces a fans del United comprendes mucho mejor por qué su club no levanta cabeza.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (15 Ago 2022)

Estáis partiendo de un concepto erróneo y es que dais por supuesto que toda la fauna atléticoblaugrana va a decir de un jugador del Madrid que es bueno o que es mejor que cualquiera de los suyos. 
A día de hoy sigue siendo Ficticius, Koundé mejor central que cualquiera de los del Madrid y Pedri es sin duda el mejor mediocampista del mundo. 

Con Tchouameni lo tienen muy fácil. Es un MC defensivo cuya misión es tapar carencias de otros, robar balones y dar equilibrio. 
Como los que critican a esta gente tienen menos luces que un submarino y van justos para respirar y no cagarse encima, jamás entenderán la relación precio-posición. 

Los que ya tenemos pelos en los huevos, sabemos lo que ocurre cuando desaparece Makelele, de ahí que veamos a Tchouameni como un proyecto de jugador top con unas aptitudes increíbles para cerrar al equipo como 5. Roba, va bien por alto, abarca terreno... 
Que necesita mejorar cosas está claro pero tiene todo el tiempo del mundo para aprender del mejor 5 defensivo del siglo XXI. 

Jamás meterá 10 goles por temporada ni saldrá en los highlights aunque por otra parte, Vinicius si lo hace y la gente sigue negándole el pan y la sal. 

Con esa gente yo ya he dicho basta. En cualquier debate de fútbol expongo primeramente que hay que partir de la base de que todo jugador del Madrid es inferior a su equivalente en el Barca. Eso les descoloca y ya no saben por dónde seguir. Probadlo. Mano de Santo. 

Si luego hablan de suerte, se les pone el vídeo de Pep diciendo que el Madrid no tiene suerte y ya no saben que decir. 

Al final la relación Madrid - Champions - Jugadores Top, la sacan ellos solos. 

Síganme para más consejos futboleros...


----------



## Maestroscuroo (15 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Es un tema debatible, preo te pongo dos ejemplos de madridistas incapaces de encajar críticas: Morata y Asensio. En su "edad dorada" se les permitió todo, se confió en ellos más allá de toda duda, se les puso la alfombra roja por parte de la prensa... y ya vimos en qué han terminado.
> 
> Quizás mi punto de vista es sesgado porque, al trabajar como profesor, me enferma ver a tantos chavales con potencial que se quedan a medio gas porque tienen la piel de cristal y si les criticas algo se lo toman a la tremenda en vez de verlo como un aprendizaje. Hay que endurecerse y asumir los errores, las críticas tienen un punto constructivo. Los mejores jugadores tienen mucha personalidad, no sé eso que comentas de Herrero porque no sigo esas cosas, pero históricamente el barsa ha sido un club incapaz de hacer autocrítica mientras que al madrid las críticas furibundas le suelen servir de acicate. No creo que la afición del Madrid sea la peor del mundo ni de lejos, viví en UK y si por ejemplo conoces a fans del United comprendes mucho mejor por qué su club no levanta cabeza.



Adoctrinador. Fascista.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ago 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Tranquilos con Tchouaméni, hombres de poca fe. Es muy joven todavía y ya está en el mejor equipo del mundo. Pensad dónde estaban la CMK a su edad. País nuevo, equipo nuevo, liga nueva...
> Va a jugar muchos minutos, y espero que cada vez lo vaya haciendo mejor.



A su edad la CMK:

Modric era el fichaje más caro de la historia del Tottenham y estrella de su país con esos años.

Kroos luchaba con Alemania por ganar un mundial y despuntaba en el Bayern.

Casimiro ni idea.

Touchamendi es un fichaje fallido, cualquiera que entienda de técnica futbolística lo sabe, ver cómo toca el balón o lo controla es suficiente, ahora lo que tiene que aprender es táctica (que por lo que le he visto esta falto de ella) y realizar despliegues fisicos.


El tapado era camavinga sí o sí.


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Es un tema debatible, preo te pongo dos ejemplos de madridistas incapaces de encajar críticas: Morata y Asensio. En su "edad dorada" se les permitió todo, se confió en ellos más allá de toda duda, se les puso la alfombra roja por parte de la prensa... y ya vimos en qué han terminado.
> 
> Quizás mi punto de vista es sesgado porque, al trabajar como profesor, me enferma ver a tantos chavales con potencial que se quedan a medio gas porque tienen la piel de cristal y si les criticas algo se lo toman a la tremenda en vez de verlo como un aprendizaje. Hay que endurecerse y asumir los errores, las críticas tienen un punto constructivo. Los mejores jugadores tienen mucha personalidad, no sé eso que comentas de Herrero porque no sigo esas cosas, pero históricamente *el barsa ha sido un club incapaz de hacer autocrítica *mientras que al madrid las críticas furibundas le suelen servir de acicate. No creo que la afición del Madrid sea la peor del mundo ni de lejos, viví en UK y si por ejemplo conoces a fans del United comprendes mucho mejor por qué su club no levanta cabeza.



para mi los aficionados del barça (lo digo totamente en serio) son enfermos mentales, es imposible encontrar autocritica de un zumbao


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Si un jugador del Madrid hace un partido por debajo de las expectativas, se dice y se le regaña, como debe ser, porque para jugar en este club debes demostrar no sólo calidad sino también resiliencia cuando la gente se te eche encima porque no has cumplido. Mirad todas las críticas que tuvieron que aguantar Benzema, Casemiro o Vini antes de convertirse en las estrellas que son. Ese bautizo es casi imprescindible en este club, porque de lo contrario te conviertes en el típico niño mimado que en cuando te meten un par de goles en champions acabas cayendo 2-8 en lugar de remontar, porque no tienes callo.
> 
> Si decimos que Tchouameni no hizo un buen partido, es casi el mejor favor que podemos hacerle. Que espabile y que tenga claro que en este club hay que ser una bestia para ganarse el puesto. Y ya estáis con el mantra de que quienes criticamos su partido somos haters encubiertos o piperos... Nada de eso. Desde el momento en que pasa a formar parte del club, toda la "calidad" que pueda haber demostrado antes se convierte en papel mojado. Me parece muy sana esa postura y creo que forma parte fundamental del dichoso ADN madridista. A los jugadores hay que darles oportunidades, pero cuando suspenden hay que decírselo sin paños calientes, no es el fin del mundo y nadie habla de "fichaje fallido" ni nada parecido.



Estoy 100% de acuerdo, nadie viene al Madrid a hacer el máster, o estás listo para caer de pie o la institución te engulle. "Caer de pie" tampoco quiere decir salirse desde el primer partido, pero el "es que está aprendiendo" no ha funcionado NUNCA en este club. Lo único que sí funciona es aceptar que no estás dando la talla y procurar darla la próxima vez que te pongan, si es que hay próxima vez. Tchouameni ha costado un pastón gordo y no es un niño como Rodrygo o Vinicius cuando llegaron, es un hombre de 22 años con varias temporadas de profesional.

Más allá de Vinicius, que llegó literalmente el día que cumplió 18 años, Casemiro y Militao son dos buenos ejemplos, Casemiro hasta jugó en el Castilla cuando era ya internacional absoluto con Brasil. En el Madrid te toca o agarrarte a la titularidad con uñas y dientes desde el primer día o comer mucha, mucha mierda para que llegue un segundo día. 

Y sí, con este método se nos pierden jugadores muy válidos, pero es la única forma de tener a una plantilla con la personalidad para hacer lo que hizo el año pasado en Champions.


----------



## Gorrión (15 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Si un jugador del Madrid hace un partido por debajo de las expectativas, se dice y se le regaña, como debe ser, porque para jugar en este club debes demostrar no sólo calidad sino también resiliencia cuando la gente se te eche encima porque no has cumplido. Mirad todas las críticas que tuvieron que aguantar Benzema, Casemiro o Vini antes de convertirse en las estrellas que son. Ese bautizo es casi imprescindible en este club, porque de lo contrario te conviertes en el típico niño mimado que en cuando te meten un par de goles en champions acabas cayendo 2-8 en lugar de remontar, porque no tienes callo.
> 
> Si decimos que Tchouameni no hizo un buen partido, es casi el mejor favor que podemos hacerle. Que espabile y que tenga claro que en este club hay que ser una bestia para ganarse el puesto. Y ya estáis con el mantra de que quienes criticamos su partido somos haters encubiertos o piperos... Nada de eso. Desde el momento en que pasa a formar parte del club, toda la "calidad" que pueda haber demostrado antes se convierte en papel mojado. Me parece muy sana esa postura y creo que forma parte fundamental del dichoso ADN madridista. A los jugadores hay que darles oportunidades, pero cuando suspenden hay que decírselo sin paños calientes, no es el fin del mundo y nadie habla de "fichaje fallido" ni nada parecido.



La gente diciendo que tranquilo que no se qué. A ver si me entiende esa gente, tu puedes jugar un partido bien o mal, lo que no puedes hacer en el Madrid es ir andando, sobre todo cuando acabas de perder un balón por tu torpeza.

Que no me toquen los cojones, que aquí estamos hablando de actitud.


----------



## Gorrión (15 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Adoctrinador. Fascista.



Esclavizador de mentes los llamo yo, encima en un sistema de mierda.

Que si un chaval no atiende en sus clases lo entiendo perfectamente, menuda puta mierda de educación.


----------



## sintripulacion (15 Ago 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Tranquilos con Tchouaméni, hombres de poca fe. Es muy joven todavía y ya está en el mejor equipo del mundo. Pensad dónde estaban la CMK a su edad. País nuevo, equipo nuevo, liga nueva...
> Va a jugar muchos minutos, y espero que cada vez lo vaya haciendo mejor.



Estos que critican Tchouameni que acaba de aterrizar y se está adaptando a un nuevo equipo, nuevos compañeros, nueva posición y nueva liga SON LOS MISMOS QUE CRITICABAN A VINICIUS hace un par de años y en similares circunstancias.
Ahora se tienen que meter la lengua en el culo con el chaval.... y es lo mismo que les pasará con Tchouameni.
Supongo que muchos de ellos son antimadridistas camuflados, fundamentalmente del barsa o Atlético, intentando poner nervioso al chaval y hartos de tragar tanta lefa madridista estos últimos años.
A algunos la 14 no les deja dormir y deliran.
Tomaroslo con calma que la 15 está en camino y seguro que Tchouameni os la dedicará con el mismo cariño que Vinicius os dedicó la 14 y se rió en vuestra jeta


----------



## Mecanosfera (15 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Y sí, con este método se nos pierden jugadores muy válidos, pero es la única forma de tener a una plantilla con la personalidad para hacer lo que hizo el año pasado en Champions.



Efectivamente, siempre nos quedará la duda de _qué hubiese sido de X si se hubiese quedado _en casos como Odegaard, Brahim, Theo.... jugadores que son muy buenos pero que no lograron superar ese bautismo a lo Esparta que necesitas para ser titular en el Madrid. Esa es una fuerza de los clubs que no son SAD: que tienen detrás a una masa social muy exigente que te va a hacer el paseillo a base de collejas para comprobar que no te achantas cuando vengan mal dadas. Eso no se aplica hoy en día al barsa, pero tengo entendido que en su día gente como Xavi o Iniesta tuvieron que tragar banquillo y amenazas de venta hasta que demostraron lo que eran. Yo creo que los tiros van un poco por ahí. Y de hecho lo que está demostrando Mbappe estos días, con esos divismos de primadonna consentida, a todos nos hacen sentir que no tiene genética Real Madrid.


----------



## Mecanosfera (15 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Esclavizador de mentes los llamo yo, encima en un sistema de mierda.
> 
> Que si un chaval no atiende en sus clases lo entiendo perfectamente, menuda puta mierda de educación.



Te equivocas: lo más difícil para un profesor es "desesclavizar" a los chavales, enseñarles autonomía y pensamiento propio. Si un alumno argumenta una postura opuesta a la mía, tiene un 10. Te sorprenderías hasta qué punto los alumnos odian dudar y aman a los profes que les dan recetas ya masticadas. Son asuntos que hay que vivir desde dentro y no creo que este hilo sea el parlamento más adecuado para esta discusión.


----------



## Gorrión (15 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Te equivocas: lo más difícil para un profesor es "desesclavizar" a los chavales, enseñarles autonomía y pensamiento propio. Si un alumno argumenta una postura opuesta a la mía, tiene un 10. Te sorprenderías hasta qué punto los alumnos odian dudar y aman a los profes que les dan recetas ya masticadas. Son asuntos que hay que vivir desde dentro y no creo que este hilo sea el parlamento más adecuado para esta discusión.



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!

Bueno mira, por lo menos eres un cachondo, ahora se va a la escuela a desprogramarse de la matrix.


----------



## USA Empire (15 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> viví en UK y si por ejemplo conoces a fans del United comprendes mucho mejor por qué su club no levanta cabeza.



Ellaborate plz


----------



## USA Empire (15 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Y de hecho lo que está demostrando Mbappe estos días, con esos divismos de primadonna consentida, a todos nos hacen sentir que no tiene genética Real Madrid.



El madridismo empieza a pensar que nos hemos librado de un marrón con este imbécil malparido por una tortuga y una serpiente.

Yo nunca había visto un tipo tan despreciable en el fútbol, ni Guardiola o Piquet o Xavi que son puta gentuza pero lo de Mbappé los supera.


----------



## Mecanosfera (15 Ago 2022)

USA Empire dijo:


> Ellaborate plz



Ufff es que el tema da para una tesis doctoral. Lo que me encontré allí es a seguidores que son MUY seguidores de sus clubs (hasta el punto de tener el cuerpo tatuado de los pies a la cabeza con el escudo, onomásticas, caras de jugadores... ese rollo) pero con nula capacidad crítica, porque si eres seguidor tienes que estar a tope con todas las decisiones de tu club, apoyarlo en todo, no hacerte preguntas pero sí cantar el himno muy fuerte cuando empiezan los partidos. Es un tipo de afición un tanto parecida a la de segunda división en España, o el atleti pre-Cholo, donde la tradición consiste en ir al estadio de tu ciudad, gritar mucho, mover mucho la bufanda y ya si tal prestar algo de atención al partido. No sé, es largo de explicar. El único equipo con una afición "moderna" y europea me pareció el chelsea.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (15 Ago 2022)

Qué vergüenza que expulsen a un tío por no hacer nada. Para eso que le hubiera dado un cabezazo de verdad.


----------



## USA Empire (15 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Ufff es que el tema da para una tesis doctoral. Lo que me encontré allí es a seguidores que son MUY seguidores de sus clubs (hasta el punto de tener el cuerpo tatuado de los pies a la cabeza con el escudo, onomásticas, caras de jugadores... ese rollo) pero con nula capacidad crítica, porque si eres seguidor tienes que estar a tope con todas las decisiones de tu club, apoyarlo en todo, no hacerte preguntas pero sí cantar el himno muy fuerte cuando empiezan los partidos. Es un tipo de afición un tanto parecida a la de segunda división en España, o el atleti pre-Cholo, donde la tradición consiste en ir al estadio de tu ciudad, gritar mucho, mover mucho la bufanda y ya si tal prestar algo de atención al partido. No sé, es largo de explicar. El único equipo con una afición "moderna" y europea me pareció el chelsea.



O sea su rollo es totalmente social, el qué diran, el postureo ante los demás hooligans de estar siempre a muerte con el club y siempre aplaudir y cantar y gritar y apoyar cuando esté peor el equipo, y etc, rollo Atleti y la gentuza obrera descerebrada de clase baja. Son asquerosos. Deben ser igual en Liverpool.

Chelsea es el barrio rico de Londres, no? Igual es por eso.


----------



## Mecanosfera (15 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!
> 
> Bueno mira, por lo menos eres un cachondo, ahora se va a la escuela a desprogramarse de la matrix.



La educación pública es una mierda efectivamente, pero tiene una virtud y es que excepto en segundo de bachillerato deja mucha manga ancha a cada profesor. Y los francotiradores existimos. Es cierto que abundan las charos perezosas que repiten como loros lo que pone el libro, pero también estamos los que remamos en otra dirección. Siempre va a haber profesores magistrales, yo he conocido a unos cuantos. Pero, como digo, es un tema muuuuuy largo de debatir.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Touchamendi es un fichaje fallido, cualquiera que entienda de técnica futbolística lo sabe, ver cómo toca el balón o lo controla es suficiente, ahora lo que tiene que aprender es táctica (que por lo que le he visto esta falto de ella) y realizar despliegues fisicos.
> 
> 
> El tapado era camavinga sí o sí.



Casemiro no creo que tenga más virtuosismo con la pelota y el tío ha hecho carrera...

A este lo trajeron sobre todo por el despliegue físico y la capacidad defensiva,otra cosa es si tiene sentido pagar 80 kilos por ese tipo de jugador.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (15 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Esclavizador de mentes los llamo yo, encima en un sistema de mierda.
> 
> Que si un chaval no atiende en sus clases lo entiendo perfectamente, menuda puta mierda de educación.



Yo soy también profesor. Si un chaval no atiende es porque entre Rosalía, Tiktok y demás mierda tienen el cerebro frito 
Hace 20 años sólo había la distracción del fútbol e igual si eras un poco espabilado a los 14/15 años empezabas a comer algún morro femenino. 
Si seguías distraído, tu padre te daba un buen guantazo y a los 20 años la vida ya te iba poniendo en tu sitio. 

Y la educación no es una puta mierda, en todo caso la sociedad y algunos padres de las Rosalías o KikosRiveras de turno. La educación es lo que todavía puede salvar a este país a poco que la dejen. 

Ánimo Mecanosfera, si alguno se te revuelve amenázalo con una buena hostia.


----------



## HArtS (15 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Modric era el fichaje más caro de la historia del Tottenham y estrella de su país con esos años.



Modric era buen jugador, pero su explosión ocurre en el Madrid, cuando ya tenía 29 años. En el Madrid es donde Modric pasó a ser el jugador legendario que hoy es.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Kroos luchaba con Alemania por ganar un mundial y despuntaba en el Bayern.



Cuando Kroos tenía 22 años (2012) era un jugador más en Alemania y en el Bayern, para la mayoría de la gente los buenos eran Muller, Ozil o Schweinsteiger. Años más tarde Antonio llegó al Madrid y comenzó a ganar más reconocimiento.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ago 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Modric era buen jugador, pero su explosión ocurre en el Madrid, cuando ya tenía 29 años. En el Madrid es donde Modric pasó a ser el jugador legendario que hoy es.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuando Kroos tenía 22 años (2012) era un jugador más en Alemania y en el Bayern, para la mayoría de la gente los buenos eran Muller, Ozil o Schweinsteiger. Años más tarde Antonio llegó al Madrid y comenzó a ganar más reconocimiento.




De verdad me estás diciendo que Modric hasta que no cumplió 29 años no era nadie?...

Joder pareces maldini


----------



## HArtS (15 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De verdad me estás diciendo que Modric hasta que no cumplió 29 años no era nadie?...
> 
> Joder pareces maldini



No dije que no fuera nadie, era buen jugador pero se convirtió en una leyenda en el Real Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ago 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> No dije que no fuera nadie, era buen jugador pero se convirtió en una leyenda en el Real Madrid.



Eso sí.


----------



## Glokta (15 Ago 2022)

Con Tsouameni me espero a verle que tal rinde toda esta temporada lo que le dejen jugar, a Militao cuando lo mataban me parecía que era bueno (la mayoría de fallos eran desajustes tácticos Varane que no sabia liderar). Déjen jugar, Modric su primera temporada fue relativamente intrascendente salvo algunos highlights, Camavinga mas de lo mismo, otros éxitos como Valverde/Casemiro hubo que cederlos un año

Dejen jugar antes de decir que nos han colado el Diarra malo (que a lo mejor). Otra cosa es el precio que hay que entenderlo en un contexto que el Madrid tenia dinero fresco tras el fail de Mbappe y que la oferta del Apu del peseye rondaría esa cantidad


----------



## Mecanosfera (16 Ago 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Con Tsouameni me espero a verle que tal rinde toda esta temporada lo que le dejen jugar, a Militao cuando lo mataban me parecía que era bueno (la mayoría de fallos eran desajustes tácticos Varane que no sabia liderar). Déjen jugar, Modric su primera temporada fue relativamente intrascendente salvo algunos highlights, Camavinga mas de lo mismo, otros éxitos como Valverde/Casemiro hubo que cederlos un año
> 
> Dejen jugar antes de decir que nos han colado el Diarra malo (que a lo mejor). Otra cosa es el precio que hay que entenderlo en un contexto que el Madrid tenia dinero fresco tras el fail de Mbappe y que la oferta del Apu del peseye rondaría esa cantidad



Tsouameni seguramente acabe siendo un titán, pero en un equipo como el Madrid ello implica demostrar una tolerancia brutal al fracaso, autocrítica, humildad y cierta travesía por el desierto calentando banquillo mientras no la rompa. Es tan absurdo dar por hecho que va a ser un nuevo fail tipo Diarra o Drenthe como que por gracia divina vaya a ser el nuevo Makelele. Ya hemos visto a unos cuantos Gagos y Kakas salir por la puerta de atrás cuando venían con cartel de cracks, así que la prudencia no equivale a piperismo.
Es más, ojalá tenga minutos en el próximo partido, la esperanza sigue siendo máxima, pero si en agosto de 2022 no está para ser titular de una final de champions se dice y no pasa absolutamente nada.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Ago 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Cuando Kroos tenía 22 años (2012) era un jugador más en Alemania y en el Bayern, para la mayoría de la gente los buenos eran Muller, Ozil o Schweinsteiger. Años más tarde Antonio llegó al Madrid y comenzó a ganar más reconocimiento.



Hombre, Kroos llegó al Madrid con un triplete con el Bayern en 2013 y un Mundial con Alemania en 2014, titular indiscutible en ambos (y posiblemente el mejor jugador en ese Mundial, al menos para mí).

Quicir, en el Madrid se ha hecho leyenda porque 4 Champions dan para eso, pero al llegar ya era uno de los 5 mejores de Europa en su puesto sin duda alguna.


----------



## Pelele VI (16 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hombre, Kroos llegó al Madrid con un triplete con el Bayern en 2013 y un Mundial con Alemania en 2014, titular indiscutible en ambos (y posiblemente el mejor jugador en ese Mundial, al menos para mí).
> 
> Quicir, en el Madrid se ha hecho leyenda porque 4 Champions dan para eso, pero al llegar ya era uno de los 5 mejores de Europa en su puesto sin duda alguna.



Kroos no aporta nada, no pierde el balón pero tampoco lo arriesga, no tiene buen regate, no es rápido, no defiende, no da asistencias, no tiene disparo ni llegada ni gol, no es un líder, no destacó en el Mundial ni el triplete, por eso el Bayern le dejó marchar, pero es elegante de movimientos y da el pego. Es un fraude.


----------



## HArtS (16 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hombre, Kroos llegó al Madrid con un triplete con el Bayern en 2013



En ese triplete las grandes figuras fueron Muller, Robben, Ribery y Schweinsteiger.

Luego Guardiola con _gran acierto _nos lo regaló.



loquehayqueoir dijo:


> un Mundial con Alemania en 2014, titular indiscutible en ambos (y posiblemente el mejor jugador en ese Mundial, al menos para mí)



Hizo un excelente mundial pero ni con eso convenció a Guardiola y al club de retenerlo.



loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Quicir, en el Madrid se ha hecho leyenda porque 4 Champions dan para eso



No sólo por las cuatro champions sino por como creció como jugador aquí.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Ago 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> No sólo por las cuatro champions sino por como creció como jugador aquí.



Creció porque tenía 24 años y estaba todavía en edad de crecer. La carrera de Kroos llevaba trayectoria de crack mundial desde bastante antes de fichar por el Madrid. Si miras la wikipedia en 2014 ya estaba en los equipos ideales de UEFA, FIFA, Bundesliga y Champions. 

Nuestro triunfo con Kroos fue que se hartó de Guardiola cuando le quedaba un año de contrato y lo pudimos comprar a precio de saldo.


----------



## Pelele VI (16 Ago 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> En ese triplete las grandes figuras fueron Muller, Robben, Ribery y Schweinsteiger.
> 
> Luego Guardiola con _gran acierto _nos lo regaló.
> 
> ...



Estaba fichado ya mucho antes, cuando el Madrid jugó contra el Bayern de Guardiola y le ganó 0-4 ya estaba fichado. 

Kroos ha sido un fraude absoluto nivel dios. El centrocampista que menos ha aportado de la historia del Madrid, pero a la cuñadesca le mola porque es alemán y rubio y se vino del bayern de Guardiola, que lo dejaron ir y se vino porque no le pagaban una mierda.


----------



## Dr.Muller (16 Ago 2022)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Kroos no aporta nada, no pierde el balón pero tampoco lo arriesga, no tiene buen regate, no es rápido, no defiende, no da asistencias, no tiene disparo ni llegada ni gol, no es un líder, no destacó en el Mundial ni el triplete, por eso el Bayern le dejó marchar, pero es elegante de movimientos y da el pego. Es un fraude.



No tira bien los corners ni centra bien las faltas
no pide el balón cuando nadie lo quiere
no se las ingenia para recibir sin marca
no sabe hacer desplazamientos lejanos 
se nota que muchos no habéis jugado al fútbol 
KROOS es uno de los mejores centrocampistas de la historia y el mejor de los alemanes de largo

por cierto, tuvimos a Xabi Alonso que era todavía mejor


----------



## Dr.Muller (16 Ago 2022)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Estaba fichado ya mucho antes, cuando el Madrid jugó contra el Bayern de Guardiola y le ganó 0-4 ya estaba fichado.
> 
> Kroos ha sido un fraude absoluto nivel dios. El centrocampista que menos ha aportado de la historia del Madrid, pero a la cuñadesca le mola porque es alemán y rubio y se vino del bayern de Guardiola, que lo dejaron ir y se vino porque no le pagaban una mierda.



Haces honor a tu nombre tío

deberias ver la goleada de Alemania a Brasil en su mundial y luego nos lo cuentas









Análisis de Toni Kroos: Cómo ser un buen centrocampista siendo lento


Análisis de Toni Kroos, el mejor ejemplo de cómo debes jugar siendo centrocampista y además, si te consideras un jugador lento, físicamente hablando.




www.living4football.club










Lothar Matthäus: Toni Kroos es el mejor centrocampista actualmente | Goal.com


El ídolo alemán de la década de los ochenta y noventa cree que "el Bayern nunca debió venderle al Real Madrid"




www.goal.com













Toni Kroos, el centrocampista más completo del mundo


Toni Kroos, el centrocampista más completo del mundo, ha sido elogiado por grandes entrenadores como Vicente del Bosque y Josep Guardiola.




www.everyfutbol.co


----------



## feps (16 Ago 2022)

"A Davide le falta obtener la licencia UEFA PRO, para poder ejercer en España como primer o segundo técnico."

Tiene que obtenerla cuanto antes. 









Davide Ancelotti manda mucho pero sigue sin ser oficialmente el segundo técnico del Madrid


La importancia de Davide Ancelotti es muy grande. Lo hemos visto durante la pasada temporada y esta, la 'prisa' por meter a Alaba a tirar el falta que dio el gol frente al Almería fue suya.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Hay una campaña mediática contra Tchouameni que lo flipas. Ni puto caso, chavales. Ganamos, generamos muchísimas ocasiones de gol y jugamos razonablemente bien. El primer partido de Liga siempre es complicado y jugábamos fuera de casa.
> 
> Gustándome todos los fichajes, sí que me da la impresión de que, para Carletto, Rüdiger es suplente. Al italiano le gustan los centrales más sobrios y el alemán está como una regadera. A mí me divierte mucho verle jugar, pero creo que a Ancelotti le gusta lo justo. Veremos.
> 
> ...



El grupo prisas con Relaño a la cabeza está dolido con Flo por que no les dejan vender su merchandaising de mierda ni mangonear en el club. El principal enemigo del Madrid no es el palancas, es el grupo prisas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (16 Ago 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Tampoco te pases
> Ver archivo adjunto 1157081




Que fea, joder


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No sé macho, yo veo jugar a Tchouameni y a mí personalmente me genera dudas. No tiene que venir el Marca a decírmelo, tengo dos ojitos y muchas horas de partidos del Madrid en el cuentakilómetros, eso es todo.



Lo has visto un ratito ene l fútbol, acaba de llegar, jugando de pivote, cosa que no suele hacer ya que jugaba en un sistema con doble, liga nueva, etc. Si ya lo hemos sentenciado hay que retirar a Modric, BEnzema, etc, un poquito de paciencia.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El grupo prisas con Relaño a la cabeza está dolido con Flo por que no les dejan vender su merchandaising de mierda ni mangonear en el club. El principal enemigo del Madrid no es el palancas, es el grupo prisas.



Se lo contaron a Richard Dees la cara que pusieron en As cuando le dijo el Madrid que se terminaba toda esa historia, desde entonces Relañito a muerte contra el Madrid.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Si un jugador del Madrid hace un partido por debajo de las expectativas, se dice y se le regaña, como debe ser, porque para jugar en este club debes demostrar no sólo calidad sino también resiliencia cuando la gente se te eche encima porque no has cumplido. Mirad todas las críticas que tuvieron que aguantar Benzema, Casemiro o Vini antes de convertirse en las estrellas que son. Ese bautizo es casi imprescindible en este club, porque de lo contrario te conviertes en el típico niño mimado que en cuando te meten un par de goles en champions acabas cayendo 2-8 en lugar de remontar, porque no tienes callo.
> 
> Si decimos que Tchouameni no hizo un buen partido, es casi el mejor favor que podemos hacerle. Que espabile y que tenga claro que en este club hay que ser una bestia para ganarse el puesto. Y ya estáis con el mantra de que quienes criticamos su partido somos haters encubiertos o piperos... Nada de eso. Desde el momento en que pasa a formar parte del club, toda la "calidad" que pueda haber demostrado antes se convierte en papel mojado. Me parece muy sana esa postura y creo que forma parte fundamental del dichoso ADN madridista. A los jugadores hay que darles oportunidades, pero cuando suspenden hay que decírselo sin paños calientes, no es el fin del mundo y nadie habla de "fichaje fallido" ni nada parecido.



MUy bien, gran pensamiento, si a uno lo putean, lo maltratan (caso Vinicius) al resto también, luego suspirar por jugadores que nunca llegarán, es muy lógico todo. Si hablamos de prensa no hay crítica, hay ataques negativos tremendos, hay jugadores a los que han criticado incluso antes de ficharlos, que ya tiene tela.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA!
> 
> Bueno mira, por lo menos eres un cachondo, ahora se va a la escuela a desprogramarse de la matrix.



ES imposible, la mayoría de los profesores son adoctrinadores. Cuando das en FP con mayores de edad cuesta unhuevo simplemente hacerlos autónomos, el primer día que les das unas pautas y les dices, ahora vosotros orientáis el trabajo según veáis, cada uno aportará su estilo propio, en ese momento te miran con cara de ver extraterrestre y los has dejado muertos, pero en la mayoría se consigue, el que quiere aprender en cuanto se ve con soltura disfruta mucho más, pero si es triste entrar en una guardia y decirles a chavales de 15-16 años que los gobiernos les mienten y la mayoría te miren hasta con odio.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Yo soy también profesor. Si un chaval no atiende es porque entre Rosalía, Tiktok y demás mierda tienen el cerebro frito
> Hace 20 años sólo había la distracción del fútbol e igual si eras un poco espabilado a los 14/15 años empezabas a comer algún morro femenino.
> Si seguías distraído, tu padre te daba un buen guantazo y a los 20 años la vida ya te iba poniendo en tu sitio.
> 
> ...



GRan idea, les amenazas con una guantada, imagino que lo dirás en broma, lo que tardaría la inspección en venir a joderte.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Ago 2022)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Kroos no aporta nada, no pierde el balón pero tampoco lo arriesga, no tiene buen regate, no es rápido, no defiende, no da asistencias, no tiene disparo ni llegada ni gol, no es un líder, no destacó en el Mundial ni el triplete, por eso el Bayern le dejó marchar, pero es elegante de movimientos y da el pego. Es un fraude.



       
Si, eres un pelele, pero por lo menos XXX.


----------



## Dr.Muller (16 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Que fea, joder



Follavacas tienes el gusto peío


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Ago 2022)

Un mensaje de gracias para el autor del canal RAFA RNMJ lo deja después de apoyar tanto el club en redes gracias a la mierda de gestión de esto por parte del Club, que le denuncia,* el único que es promocionado y le denuncia, o en el club no se enteran o algún miserable del mismo es un mierda.*
Dejo la carta de despedida de esta persona.


CARTA ABIERTA, MOTIVOS DE MI ALEJAMIENTO
Comencé por Twitter en el año 2010, tras llevar durante varios años un foro de fútbol y otros tantos un blog de moviola y jugadas polémicas. Elegí esta red por la posibilidad de usar clips de video, comunicar de manera más directa, denunciar y con la idea de poder cambiar algo la influencia de la prensa deportiva en el aficionado madridista. Meterle horas a esto y documentar en TW no me importó durante muchos años. En 2015 cuando el canal oficial no daba las ruedas de prensa y declaraciones abrí un canal en YT para dar ese servicio y se hizo evidente que había una fuerte demanda y un vacío no cubierto.
Después de tantos años de labor en RRSS en pro de Real Madrid, por decisión y convencimiento personal, me encuentro actualmente agotado y hastiado de la actitud de ninguneo del club con mi trabajo y también cansado de la censura en esta red social, de los múltiples cierres de cuentas por la liga, etc. Como algunos habéis notado me he alejado de todo esto y estoy haciendo otras cosas, otros proyectos y voy a seguir avanzando y formándome, al margen del fútbol, atendiendo otras actividades mías con las que me gano la vida. Una vez convencido de que este club no lo aprecia, ni deja hacer... no me sale ya de dentro el seguir con una, estéril e incomprendida, labor permanente en redes.
Y lo siento por toda la gente que me sigue y lo aprecia pero no puedo seguir así. Desde hace 3 años boicotean el canal de YT de las ruedas de prensa con reclamaciones manuales. Empezaron pre-pandemia y siguen a día de hoy. Estas reclamaciones provocan la desmonetización y la expulsión de partner de Youtube (cosa que muy rara vez he conseguido). No me ha importado trabajar meses y meses las redes, videos, TW, GAB, y perfiles que la liga me cierra... con el canal Youtube desmonetizado y dando el servicio igualmente, sin nada a cambio pero ha llegado un punto en que esta política de reclamaciones me ha hartado.
Cuando YT volvió a aceptar el canal como partner, en abril de este año (después de año y medio), provocaron nuevamente la expulsión en cuestión de un mes, y siempre a causa de estas reclamaciones MANUALES que interpone algún empleado del club, cada mañana a cada video que suba. Tenga o no monetizado el canal esto es lo que vienen haciendo desde hace años, repasar a diario para reclamar MANUALMENTE y monetizar ellos. Pasar el cepillo. Esta es la política que tienen con respecto las ruedas de prensa y las declaraciones. Todo lo demás parece importarles bien poco, el seguimiento que tenga el canal y la gran cantidad de aficionados que solo las ven por allí.
FUEGO AMIGO
He subido ruedas de prensa en esta edición pasada de Champions, por ejemplo, de los entrenadores del Man City, Chelsea y Liverpool sin ningún problema o reclamación. Por lo que sea a nadie en estos clubes se les ha pasado por la cabeza mandarme a un tío a poner una reclamación manual... Supongo que mucho menos lo harían si dicho canal actuara siempre y probadamente en pro de la difusión y el respaldo de su comunicación, de la expansión del mensaje de su entrenador por todo el mundo desde hace SIETE AÑOS. Este es mi punto de vista pero en el club funcionan así, pasan el rodillo y allá películas. No quieren saber nada.
Vista esta actitud y los constantes palos en las ruedas no le veo sentido a pelear en TW sin el menor respaldo y con el enemigo en casa. La tarea me ha llenado siempre por madridismo, por
el apoyo a gente de fuera, para combatir relato y demás porquerías de golfazos del fútbol como Tebas y Roures pero todo tiene un límite.
Tras la consecución de la 14 me alejé de esta labor en redes, radicalmente, para reflexionar, tomar distancia y valorar con amigos, familia el sentido de todo esto. Con la foto completa del escenario creo que nadie seguiría empeñado con todo esto. No vale la pena. Me cansé de sus reclamaciones, de hacer milagros con los videos en las redes, de sortear la censura del orondo corrupto de la Liga, de denunciar las golfadas de Movistar, de promover videos de RMTV en denuncia de los arbitrajes, de editar cortes, de jugarme cuentas pero sobre todo me cansé de darles mi tiempo, mi videoteca y mis capacidades para que lo desprecien y lo fagociten de esta manera.
Consideraba este mensaje como algo obligado, sobre todo, para todos aquellos que me habéis seguido durante estos años, para los que habéis preguntado este verano, para los que me conocéis y en algún momento habéis considerado útil esta locura de labor de trinchera en TW que, aclaro, nadie me encargó. De este manera sabéis por qué empecé con esto y por qué me alejo. Solo puedo daros los gracias, a vosotros y a los que conocí gracias a esta red social por el seguimiento y el feedback. Se hizo todo desde el corazón pero me harté de la persecución, del "fuego amigo". A partir de ahora estaré por aquí cuando lo considere pero sin una "autoimpuesta vocación de servicio" que carece de sentido. Es evidente que, esté o no esté por aquí, lo van a valorar igual. Seguramente alguno de dentro hasta se alegrará, supongo. Tendrá que trabajar, aún menos, dando clics por las mañanas...
Iré poniendo algo o leyendo, a mi ritmo y con la conciencia tranquila de que di el máximo, por convicción personal. Muy pocas personas saben cuan profundo era mi compromiso de trabajo "en favor de". Solo esas personas entenderán lo que me ha costado dar este paso este verano y lo cansado que estoy de todo este. Respecto al canal no se si seguiré subiendo más ruedas de prensa. Me sabe mal por la cantidad de gente que lo emplea pero en todo caso serán unos servicios mínimos si tengo posibilidad de grabarla que no siempre va a ser así
Un saludo a todos
RAFA


----------



## Maestroscuroo (16 Ago 2022)

Pelele VI dijo:


> Kroos no aporta nada, no pierde el balón pero tampoco lo arriesga, no tiene buen regate, no es rápido, no defiende, no da asistencias, no tiene disparo ni llegada ni gol, no es un líder, no destacó en el Mundial ni el triplete, por eso el Bayern le dejó marchar, pero es elegante de movimientos y da el pego. Es un fraude.



Comentario y Nick pegan totalmente.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (16 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> GRan idea, les amenazas con una guantada, imagino que lo dirás en broma, lo que tardaría la inspección en venir a joderte.



Conozco un caso que se marcó un Tuchel - Conte con un inspector y no sólo no le jodio sino que le dio vía libre para actuar como quisiera sin llegar a darles un hostia, eso sí. 

La cara de enajenación/mala hostia del tipo era una mezcla entre Rüdiger - Roy Keane. Desde ese día las clases con él eran balsas de aceite.


----------



## Andr3ws (16 Ago 2022)

Sobre Kroos.
Dudar de este tio..... es para daros de hostias.









El espectacular negocio del Madrid con Kroos: traspaso, rendimiento, títulos...


El 30 de junio de 2014 MARCA adelantaba una de las 'bombas' del verano: el fichaje de Kroos por el Real Madrid. En pleno Mundial de Brasil,...




www.marca.com





Articulo escrito en Mayo 2020. En Agosto 2022 ha añadido varios titulos más y sigue siendo titular. Además que renunciara a la Selección alemana fue muy positivo para el Madrid. Hay que valorarselo.

Sobre Tchouameni.
Su comienzo en el Real Madrid parece que está siendo dificil. Puede que por su caracter le esté costando la adaptación a un club muy distinto del que proviene. Pero más o menos era lo esperable. Es muy joven, su fichaje es con años vista, y teniendo claro que este año iba a chupar banquillo teniendo al "triangulo de las Bermudas" aún dando guerra. Tiene que tener paciencia, aprender de los mayores y poco a poco ganandose el hueco que está reservado para él siempre que se lo gane.
Esperemos que un traspaso tan elevado no le pese y pronto veamos a un Chumino más centrado y haciendo las cosas que se esperan de él.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ago 2022)

Tengo un compañero Bávaro, y me dijo que su padre odia a Guardiola "porque por su culpa el Bayern vendió a Kroos". Cuando me lo dijo, pues si. Me alegré.

Toni es un crack en la sombra, no le gusta nada ser la estrella ni las individualidades. Como CR7, pero al revés. Nunca sale en los highlights y esas cosas. 

El día de la final de Paris que le dijo al periodista que estaba haciendo preguntas de mierda, ese día ya me hice 100% fan. Encima cuando habla no se corta, tiene una personalidad brutal.

Es de esos jugadores que cuando está no se le valora, pero luego se va, y cuanto más tiempo pasa, más te acuerdas de él.


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tengo un compañero Bávaro, y me dijo que su padre odia a Guardiola "porque por su culpa el Bayern vendió a Kroos". Cuando me lo dijo, pues si. Me alegré.
> 
> Toni es un crack en la sombra, no le gusta nada ser la estrella ni las individualidades. Como CR7, pero al revés. Nunca sale en los highlights y esas cosas.
> 
> ...



Es el mejor interior posicional de la última década.


----------



## Silluzollope (16 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El grupo prisas con Relaño a la cabeza está dolido con Flo por que no les dejan vender su merchandaising de mierda ni mangonear en el club. El principal enemigo del Madrid no es el palancas, es el grupo prisas.



Ejemplo calentito de hoy:








Fútbol S.A.D.


No podría soportar un Real Madrid que fuera propiedad de un fondo de inversión.




as.com




El Barça hipotecándome a fuego y con 1500 millones de deuda y estos hijos de puta dejando caer que el Madrid será una SAD y es inevitable, que ya lo manejan en la T4.


----------



## Andr3ws (16 Ago 2022)

Con esto de las SAD, solo quedan junto Madrid y Barça el Bilbao y el Osasuna que no son SAD.
El problema que le veo a esto es que es un viaje sin retorno. En el momento que te conviertas en SAD ya jamás podrás volver a la situación actual.
En el caso del R Madrid, sin una crisis como la del Barça, podrian intentarlo, cambiado a cada socio su estatus de socio por accionista y repartir acciones. Tiempo más tarde con operaciones de bolsa ir haciendose con pequeñas cantidades de acciones para tener el control total y haber sacado a los socios de una manera "más o menos limpia".
Yo espero no llegar a ver como el Madrid deja de ser de sus socios, porque se perdería toda la identidad de la institución.


----------



## feps (16 Ago 2022)

Respecto a convertirse en Sociedad Anónima, espero que Florentino lo deje todo muy bien atado. Conociéndolo, estará en ello. De ahí por ejemplo que siga adelante con la Superliga.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Comentario y Nick pegan totalmente.



Yo creo que es intencionado, se da mucha un burbuja.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Conozco un caso que se marcó un Tuchel - Conte con un inspector y no sólo no le jodio sino que le dio vía libre para actuar como quisiera sin llegar a darles un hostia, eso sí.
> 
> La cara de enajenación/mala hostia del tipo era una mezcla entre Rüdiger - Roy Keane. Desde ese día las clases con él eran balsas de aceite.



Si tu lo dices, afortunadamente no estoy en la ESO pero lo que si se es que te pueden reclamar cualquier chorrada, llega inspección y aprueban al chaval por inútil que sea, no digo nada con el tema de tocarles, te tocaría Chuck Norris de inspector.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Con esto de las SAD, solo quedan junto Madrid y Barça el Bilbao y el Osasuna que no son SAD.
> El problema que le veo a esto es que es un viaje sin retorno. En el momento que te conviertas en SAD ya jamás podrás volver a la situación actual.
> En el caso del R Madrid, sin una crisis como la del Barça, podrian intentarlo, cambiado a cada socio su estatus de socio por accionista y repartir acciones. Tiempo más tarde con operaciones de bolsa ir haciendose con pequeñas cantidades de acciones para tener el control total y haber sacado a los socios de una manera "más o menos limpia".
> Yo espero no llegar a ver como el Madrid deja de ser de sus socios, porque se perdería toda la identidad de la institución.



Creo que l BAyern es así, con un 51 % de acciones que no se venden.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Creo que l BAyern es así, con un 51 % de acciones que no se venden.



Creo, además, que la Federación Alemana obliga a que todos los clubes tengan ese porcentaje mínimo de propiedad por sus socios. De toda la vida en Alemania ha habido fuerte presencia de empresas en clubes, como Bayer.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (16 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Con esto de las SAD, solo quedan junto Madrid y Barça el Bilbao y el Osasuna que no son SAD.
> El problema que le veo a esto es que es un viaje sin retorno. En el momento que te conviertas en SAD ya jamás podrás volver a la situación actual.
> En el caso del R Madrid, sin una crisis como la del Barça, podrian intentarlo, cambiado a cada socio su estatus de socio por accionista y repartir acciones. Tiempo más tarde con operaciones de bolsa ir haciendose con pequeñas cantidades de acciones para tener el control total y haber sacado a los socios de una manera "más o menos limpia".
> Yo espero no llegar a ver como el Madrid deja de ser de sus socios, porque se perdería toda la identidad de la institución.



Las únicas operaciones de bolsa que pueden hacer la mayoría de socios del Madrid son de bolsa de pipas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Creo, además, que la Federación Alemana obliga a que todos los clubes tengan ese porcentaje mínimo de propiedad por sus socios. De toda la vida en Alemania ha habido fuerte presencia de empresas en clubes, como Bayer.



En ESpaña lo venderán al primero que llegue de fuera, es como el Palancona, La Caixa no les deja un duro porque saben la ruina que son, encima le vende préstamos al Madrid, la pela es la pela. Godman Sachs es para ganar pasta y la manera es vender el club, si o si.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (16 Ago 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Ejemplo calentito de hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ejemplo de gente que cobra por escribir tonterías. Obviamente no le voy a calificar ni como periodista.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hombre, Kroos llegó al Madrid con un triplete con el Bayern en 2013 y un Mundial con Alemania en 2014, titular indiscutible en ambos (y posiblemente el mejor jugador en ese Mundial, al menos para mí).
> 
> Quicir, en el Madrid se ha hecho leyenda porque 4 Champions dan para eso, pero al llegar ya era uno de los 5 mejores de Europa en su puesto sin duda alguna.



Nada déjalo, Modric y kroos eran unos minundis


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Yo soy también profesor. Si un chaval no atiende es porque entre Rosalía, Tiktok y demás mierda tienen el cerebro frito
> Hace 20 años sólo había la distracción del fútbol e igual si eras un poco espabilado a los 14/15 años empezabas a comer algún morro femenino.
> Si seguías distraído, tu padre te daba un buen guantazo y a los 20 años la vida ya te iba poniendo en tu sitio.
> 
> ...



Godher, es que los padres son importantísimos, pero a la larga es un trabajo de cada día. Tienes que conocer en qué va bien tu hijo y en qué va mal, y apretar esos puntos débiles que tanto dan problemas. Una buena manera de quitarle estrés al niño es enseñarle inglés desde muy pequeño, también matemáticas. Y si lo puedes complementar con que lea todo lo que pueda, pues mucho mejor.

Aunque es jodido, porque para ayudar a tu hijo hasta muy lejos tienes que saber, o de cualquier otra manera sólo podrás ayudarle obligándole a estudiar, y eso no siempre funciona. Eso me lo dice una Charo: "Éjke tú sabes inglés y dabas clases de física, química y mates ...., ej injusto".

Yo tengo un amigo que lleva al niño al kids and us de los cojones y no se entera de una mierda porque no sabe inglés, hasta me pregunta cómo cojones me entero de lo que dicen los audios ... Solución? Le dije que le dijera claramente a su hijo que no tenía ni papa de inglés y que necesitaba estudiar con él. Mano de santo, el niño se pone con él y estudian los dos, aparte le da alguna vez algunos euros como si fuera un trabajo, si al final hay que motivarles como sea.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nada déjalo, Modric y kroos eran unos minundis



Supongo que hay que ir a *vurvuja *para leer que *Kroos *es malo, en cualquier otro lugar es prácticamente imposible. Te vas a cualquier FLORO de culés y ni se les ocurre, lo máximo que te dirán es que está viejo y decrépito, que lo está, y aún así es semi-titular en el Madric, recordemos, el equipo que ha ganado la última Champiñons.


----------



## George A (16 Ago 2022)

Chumino no hizo un desastre de partido, le están haciendo un Vinicius, que tenía cosas de crack pero en otras fallaba.

Cosas que Chumino hizo bien y son parte de su talento natural vista en sus jailai-ts de llutube: una recuperación en campo contrario por achique; adivinar una línea de pase y cortarla antes de llegar a destino.

Cosas que hizo bien que no son lo normal en los jailaits: Un pase a Vinicius desde campo propio que bate todas las líneas y le deja encarando al último defensor, incluso podría haberse quedado mano a mano con el portero.

Cosas que hizo mal: No tener ni pvuta idea de donde colocarse cuando su equipo tenía el balón o cuando Kroos recibía. Este es uno de los talentos de Casemiro, no molestar a Kroos y Modric.

El tío tiene buena pinta, esperemos que llegue al momento donde juegue sin presión, aunque también es un bautismo de fuego pasar por el momento de críticas y sobreponerse. Camavinga, que sabemos que hay ahí futbolista, también jugó terriblemente mal y se le deja en paz


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (16 Ago 2022)

George A dijo:


> *Chumino no hizo un desastre de partido, le están haciendo un Vinicius, que tenía cosas de crack pero en otras fallaba.*
> 
> Cosas que Chumino hizo bien y son parte de su talento natural vista en sus jailai-ts de llutube: una recuperación en campo contrario por achique; adivinar una línea de pase y cortarla antes de llegar a destino.
> 
> ...




y va a pasar lo mismo que con vini. Chumi tapará bocas.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Ago 2022)

Chumino hizo un partido de mierda, pero eso se lo va a perdonar Ancelotti porque no pasa nada por jugar mal. Otra cosa es que bajara andando y nos marcasen (como Militao contra el Donuts, lo que casi le cuesta irse cedido), que no le salga de los cojones presionar y encima quiera ser titular (Odegaard), que salga con mierda en las piernas (Jovic), o que sea malísimo (Mariano). Pero un partido de mierda lo hace cualquiera, Benzema hizo uno el otro día sin ir más lejos.


----------



## feps (16 Ago 2022)

Lo han calado. A Asensio no le va a pagar nadie ni 4 kilos por temporada. Otro encantado de haberse conocido. 









'COPE': El Real Madrid no ha recibido ofertas por Marco Asensio


El Real Madrid sigue trabajando en la 'operación salida', en la búsqueda de aligerar la plantilla y dar salida a los jugadores con los que no cuenta Carlo Ancelotti.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## feps (16 Ago 2022)

El United quiere a Casemiro. Por como mínimo 100 kilos yo le pondría un lacito sin dudarlo. Le quedan 3 años de contrato.


----------



## _Suso_ (16 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> El United quiere a Casemiro. Por como mínimo 100 kilos yo le pondría un lacito sin dudarlo. Le quedan 3 años de contrato.



Es el MU, llevan gastado más de mil millones en mierda, se les piden 200 y seguro que les parece barato.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> El United quiere a Casemiro. Por como mínimo 100 kilos yo le pondría un lacito sin dudarlo. Le quedan 3 años de contrato.



Ya nos pueden pagar 100.000 millones, Casemiro seguramente tiene cero interés en irse a un equipo de media tabla que no va a volver a jugar la Champions hasta dentro de varios años.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Creo, además, que la Federación Alemana obliga a que todos los clubes tengan ese porcentaje mínimo de propiedad por sus socios. De toda la vida en Alemania ha habido fuerte presencia de empresas en clubes, como Bayer.



No.

En Alemania, salvo algunas excepciones, nadie puede tener más del 49% de un club. Pero no tiene porque ser de los Mitglieder ni nada que se le parezca. Puede tener 3 dueños independientes, pero ninguno con más de un 49%.

Excepciones por ejemplo son el Hoffenheim, que es de un señor que compró el club de su pueblo cuando estaba en regional. El Leipzig, misma estrategia, cogieron un club Paco en Regionalliga y metieron cash.


----------



## filets (16 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ya nos pueden pagar 100.000 millones, Casemiro seguramente tiene cero interés en irse a un equipo de media tabla que no va a volver a jugar la Champions hasta dentro de varios años.



Si De Jong, que es un mindundi, no quiere ir al ManU porque lo considera por debajo de su caché imaginad CASEMIRO 5 CHAMPIONS


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> El United quiere a Casemiro. Por como mínimo 100 kilos yo le pondría un lacito sin dudarlo. Le quedan 3 años de contrato.



De los jugadores hay que deshacerse a cierta edad cuando están en su punto más alto,si luego rinde bien un par de años más pues mala suerte,pero te aseguras dinero para un recambio y no tener nunca rémoras en el equipo.

Caso de manual: CR7

Casemiro además ya no está en su punto más alto,con más razón sería una bendición si vinieran con pasta gansa...


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ago 2022)

Hombre, si me dan 150 millones se lo vendo.

Pero por un dinero Paco a la desesperada rollo 50 kilos pues no se lo vendo.

De todas formas hay que seguir rellenando páginas de fichajes, que todavía no hay contenido deportivo suficiente, se ve.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ya nos pueden pagar 100.000 millones, Casemiro seguramente tiene cero interés en irse a un equipo de media tabla que no va a volver a jugar la Champions hasta dentro de varios años.



Véase a Diego Carlos que se fue de jugar en un equipo champions a un media tabla....ah y se ha roto el talón de Aquiles


----------



## Woden (16 Ago 2022)

Las dos últimas temporadas de Casimiro han sido bastante truños, así que si pagan una morterada por él, VÉNDASE.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Véase a Diego Carlos que se fue de jugar en un equipo champions a un media tabla....ah y se ha roto el talón de Aquiles



Te tiene que gustar mucho, pero mucho, el mambo para ficharle a alguien a Monchi. Un canterano del Sevilla, pues vale, pero un tío que lleva un par de años en el equipo es desastre casi seguro.


----------



## vurvujo (16 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre, si me dan 150 millones se lo vendo.
> 
> Pero por un dinero Paco a la desesperada rollo 50 kilos pues no se lo vendo.
> 
> De todas formas hay que seguir rellenando páginas de fichajes, que todavía no hay contenido deportivo suficiente, se ve.




Para mi por 50 kilos es venta de manual.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Te tiene que gustar mucho, pero mucho, el mambo para ficharle a alguien a Monchi. Un canterano del Sevilla, pues vale, pero un tío que lleva un par de años en el equipo es desastre casi seguro.



No decía que cualquier equipo de la premier con propietario millonario ofrece más que uno que ha ganado 6 europa leagues y juega champions este año ..
Putos jeques


----------



## Mecanosfera (16 Ago 2022)

A Casemiro no le vendería ni de broma, no es el momento. Una de las virtudes de los recambios que hemos fichado es que pueden aprender mucho de entrenar con él (del mismo modo que en la maduración de Vini fue imprescindible su aprendizaje junto a Benzema, seguramente sin el francés no habríamos visto la explosión del brasileño). Si se necesitase el dinero urgentemente para fichar a algún supercrack arriba (cosa que no sucede, porque NO hay supercracks en el mercado) se podría plantear, de lo contrario ni de broma. A Casemiro le querría jubilándose en el Madrid, además por cómo comenta los partidos creo que sabe mucho de fútbol y probablemente vaya a ser un entrenador interesante si opta por esa vía. Es un tío inteligente, sobrio, elegante, maduro, que tiene que incorporarse a la marca Real Madrid en un rol técnico o de asesoría. Venderle sería una jugada innecesaria que no aporta nada. Mejor esperar este año con tranquilidad, ver si cómo evoluciona el mercado de cracks europeos, y si se necesita el dinero plantearse la venta, pero ahora mismo con todo el pescado ya repartido me parece un error mayúsculo.

Lo triste de este tema es que el hecho de que el Madrid esté dispuesto a escuchar ofertas le va a hacer daño y eso afectará a su cariño por el club y a su rendimiento. La postura debería haber sido un irrenunciable "Casemiro no se vende" por parte del club. Qué desastre. SI es que además todavía 30 años, eso hoy en día no es nada, tendrá temporadas mejores y peores pero por mal que juegue, te da 3 años de pivote ultra-top.


----------



## Mecanosfera (16 Ago 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Las dos últimas temporadas de Casimiro han sido bastante truños, así que si pagan una morterada por én, VÉNDASE.



Liga y champions, y se marcó partidazos en algunos días clave.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> A Casemiro no le vendería ni de broma, no es el momento. Una de las virtudes de los recambios que hemos fichado es que pueden aprender mucho de entrenar con él (del mismo modo que en la maduración de Vini fue imprescindible su aprendizaje junto a Benzema, seguramente sin él no habríamos visto la explosión del brasileño). Si se necesitase el dinero urgentemente para fichar a algún supercrack arriba (cosa que no sucede, porque NO hay supercracks en el mercado) se podría plantear, de lo contrario ni de broma. A Casemiro le querría jubilándose en el Madrid, además por cómo comenta los partidos creo que sabe mucho de fútbol y probablemente vaya a ser un entrenador interesante si opta por esa vía. Es un tío inteligente, sobrio, elegante, maduro, que tiene que incorporarse a la marca Real Madrid en un rol técnico o de asesoría. Venderle sería una jugada innecesaria que no aporta nada. Mejor esperar este año con tranquilidad, ver si cómo evoluciona el mercado de cracks europeos, y si se necesita el dinero plantearse la venta, pero ahora mismo con todo el pescado ya repartido me parece un error mayúsculo.
> 
> Lo triste de este tema es que el hecho de que el Madrid esté dispuesto a escuchar ofertas le va a hacer daño y eso afectará a su cariño por el club y a su rendimiento. La postura debería haber sido un irrenunciable "Casemiro no se vende" por parte del club. Qué desastre. SI es que además todavía 30 años, eso hoy en día no es nada, tendrá temporadas mejores y peores pero por mal que juegue, te da 3 años de pivote ultra-top.



Pero si es que os montáis unos peliculones... Casemiro no tiene ningún interés en ir al United, y ya está, y en el United no son tontos tampoco. No sé de dónde sacáis que el Madrid está dispuesto a escuchar ofertas. Si un representante del United, del Barça o del Escalerillas se planta en el Bernabéu, se le atiende, se le sirve un café, se le dice que no, y a otra cosa.

En eso sí que hace daño el Marca, y no en si Tchouameni juega bien o mal, que eso lo podemos observar todos, sale por la tele.


----------



## Andr3ws (16 Ago 2022)

Casemiro, Modric, Alaba y Benzema (antes también Marcelo) hacen labores importantísimas con los jóvenes. Durante los partidos están encima de ellos aleccionándolos y dándoles instrucciones. Sobretodo Casemiro. 
Para que el Real Madrid siga teniendo esa identidad que nos ha llevado a ser el mejor equipo del mundo, se necesita que los veteranos inculquen los valores de esfuerzo, exigencia y sacrificio a los jóvenes y recién llegados. 
En e fútbol como en la vida, el legado es importante.


----------



## Andr3ws (16 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pero si es que os montáis unos peliculones... Casemiro no tiene ningún interés en ir al United, y ya está, y en el United no son tontos tampoco. No sé de dónde sacáis que el Madrid está dispuesto a escuchar ofertas. Si un representante del United, del Barça o del Escalerillas se planta en el Bernabéu, se le atiende, se le sirve un café, se le dice que no, y a otra cosa.
> 
> En eso sí que hace daño el Marca, y no en si Tchouameni juega bien o mal, que eso lo podemos observar todos, sale por la tele.



Ahora mismo el Man U es un destino súper apetecible para ir a disfrutar. 
Ya te pueden pagar el doble o el triple para que te rente ir pa allá. 

Club hundido desde hace años, ciudad de mierda con clima de mierda, De Egea en la portería, McGuire de central, incendios todos los findes, jugar la Europa League.


----------



## Mecanosfera (16 Ago 2022)

Aquí Iñaki Angulo, que cada vez está más perdido, propone usar el dinero de Casemiro para traerse... a Bernardo Silva!!! Eso ya me parecería la ridiculez más absoluta. Silva es el típico "jugón" de highlights que no mejora a Isco, un tikitakero de 28 años infladísimo y que esperemos que llegue al barsa porque sería una confirmación de lo errático que es Mateu Alemany. Cambiar Casemiro por Silva sería como cambiar a Benzema por un Iago Aspas (que es bastante más jugador que Silva). Esperemos que todo quede en humareda del marca, pero que el fandom del Madrid se tome la venta en serio resulta preocupante.


----------



## Andr3ws (16 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Aquí Iñaki Angulo, que cada vez está más perdido, propone usar el dinero de Casemiro para traerse... a Bernardo Silva!!! Eso ya me parecería la ridiculez más absoluta. Silva es el típico "jugón" de highlights que no mejora a Isco, un tikitakero de 28 años infladísimo y que esperemos que llegue al barsa porque sería una confirmación de lo errático que es Mateu Alemany. Cambiar Casemiro por Silva sería como cambiar a Benzema por un Iago Aspas (que es bastante más jugador que Silva). Esperemos que todo quede en humareda del marca, pero que el fandom del Madrid se tome la venta en serio resulta preocupante.



Hay que hacerles la 13/14. Negociar esos 60 kilos por Casemiro, en el último momento mandar a Ausencio y a Hazard.


----------



## Woden (16 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Aquí Iñaki Angulo, que cada vez está más perdido, propone usar el dinero de Casemiro para traerse... a Bernardo Silva!!! Eso ya me parecería la ridiculez más absoluta. Silva es el típico "jugón" de highlights que no mejora a Isco, un tikitakero de 28 años infladísimo y que esperemos que llegue al barsa porque sería una confirmación de lo errático que es Mateu Alemany. Cambiar Casemiro por Silva sería como cambiar a Benzema por un Iago Aspas (que es bastante más jugador que Silva). Esperemos que todo quede en humareda del marca, pero que el fandom del Madrid se tome la venta en serio resulta preocupante.



Eso no se lo creen ni hartos de grifa. Yo solo entendería la operación si supusiera el fichaje de Bellingham o un morlaco similar, no otro Isco de la vida.


----------



## feps (16 Ago 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Eso no se lo creen ni hartos de grifa. Yo solo entendería la operación si supusiera el fichaje de Bellingham o un morlaco similar, no otro Isco de la vida.



Yo, a un jugador británico para el Madrid, no lo fichaba ni con tu dinero. Ni un solo futbolista británico ha triunfado en el fútbol español. En cambios los latinoamericanos, franceses, alemanes y de la antigua Yugoslavia se adaptan de maravilla.


----------



## Woden (16 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Yo, a un jugador británico para el Madrid, no lo fichaba ni con tu dinero. Ni un solo futbolista británico ha triunfado en el fútbol español. En cambios los latinoamericanos, franceses, alemanes y de la antigua Yugoslavia se adaptan de maravilla.



Yo también les tengo mucha prevención pero este juega en Alemania y mala pinta no tiene. Además, lo ponía a título de ejemplo de lo que convendría fichar.


----------



## feps (16 Ago 2022)

En el Madrid filtran que para que se marche Casemiro tienen que ocurrir dos cosas:

1° Que lo pida Casemiro.

2° Si él lo pidiera, el United tendría que pagar una cifra altísima al Madrid, al menos 100 kilos.


----------



## fran83 (16 Ago 2022)

La "noticia" de Casemiro al Manu la firma Pepe Félix Díaz, ese tío solo sabe mentir e inventar. 


Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Yo, a un jugador británico para el Madrid, no lo fichaba ni con tu dinero. Ni un solo futbolista británico ha triunfado en el fútbol español. En cambios los latinoamericanos, franceses, alemanes y de la antigua Yugoslavia se adaptan de maravilla.



Bellingham es un mega pepino de jugador. Si crees que el currículum de Camavinga asusta para su edad, el de Bellingham es bastante mejor y tiene un año menos. 

Además, como han dicho por ahí ya se ha comprobado que funciona fuera de Inglaterra, y venía de un club de segunda división, no es el caso típico de jugador inglés ni mucho menos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> El United quiere a Casemiro. Por como mínimo 100 kilos yo le pondría un lacito sin dudarlo. Le quedan 3 años de contrato.



El otro dia Ancelotti dijo algo con lo que estoy plenamente de acuerdo, Tchouameni tiene todavia que aprender de Casemiro. Y no hace falta recordar lo que paso tras la marcha de Makelele. Si Casemiro ante una gran oferta, pidiese una mejora de contrato o irse, entonces si me plantearia su venta, pero mientras siga rindiendo y quiera quedarse, no. Al menos esta temporada, para que Tchouameni vaya aprendiendo mientras coge experiencia.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Yo, a un jugador británico para el Madrid, no lo fichaba ni con tu dinero. Ni un solo futbolista británico ha triunfado en el fútbol español. En cambios los latinoamericanos, franceses, alemanes y de la antigua Yugoslavia se adaptan de maravilla.



Beckham siempre en mi equipo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ago 2022)

Ahora que hace menos calor, la bolsa escrotal se conserva a una temperatura más óptima.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ago 2022)

El agente y madre de massana:

"Mi hijo sueña con jugar en la casa blanca, pero no cederá los derechos de imagen".


----------



## _Suso_ (16 Ago 2022)

fran83 dijo:


> La "noticia" de Casemiro al Manu *la firma Pepe Félix Díaz*, ese tío solo sabe mentir e inventar.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk



Es el vende humos number one del periodismo, se lo inventa todo, sus artículos son surrealistas, parece mentira que aún exista gente que se tome en serio cualquier cosa que escriba.


----------



## feps (16 Ago 2022)

Por 60 kilos, que se lleven a Eric García. Casemiro vale muchísimo más. Qué cachondos estos piratas. 









Real Madrid | El United, dispuesto a ofrecer 60 'kilos' por Casemiro


El Manchester United va muy en serio a por Carlos Henrique Casemiro después de que las negociaciones para la incorporación de Adrien Rabiot se hayan ido al traste.




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Edu.R (16 Ago 2022)

Yo ofrezco 5 €uros a Heidi Klum para que se deje hacer anal, espero que acepte mi oferta.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ago 2022)

Por 60 kilos a Casemiro le ponia un lacito rosa y para Manchester…


----------



## Chispeante (17 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por 60 kilos, que se lleven a Eric García. Casemiro vale muchísimo más. Qué cachondos estos piratas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salvo que el propio jugador lo pidiera con desesperación, apelando a su entrega y los réditos de todos estos años, por ese precio ni me lo planteaba. Es una falta de respeto a un jugador al que hasta ahora no se le puede poner un pero y una aún más gorda a un club al que no le venden nada a precio de mercado, siempre tiran hacia arriba. Sería un precedente pésimo, a nivel de imagen y deportivo, vender a un titular indiscutible, al menos hasta hoy, por ese cantidad

Si vendes a Casemiro por 60 estás dando la imagen de un club de baratillo, que compra caro y venden barato.

p.d. Aprovecho para manifestar mi desesperación e incredulidad:
¿COMO ES POSIBLE QUE SIGAN METIENDO LOS PUTOS ANUNCIOS EN LA VENTANA DE ESCRITURA?​


----------



## fachacine (17 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A mi Asensio como suplente del Real Madrid me vale. Y más en una linea donde vamos pelados. Que tiene sus días de golazo. Y si se lesiona Vinicius y tienen que jugar Rodrygo y él...
> 
> Si tiene que ser un Nacho/Lucas Vázquez, tendrá que serlo. Pero como rol secundario cumple de sobra. Otra cosa es la expectativa que había hace 5 temporadas.
> 
> Hay una obsesión con tener 11 titulares que no es sana. Asensio como suplente tiene sitio.



Si no creo que sea cuestión de calidad, si decimos que Asensio tiene una de las mejores zurdas de Europa no creo que estemos exagerando, no es una cuestión de calidad, es una cuestión de carácter.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Ago 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> ......
> 
> p.d. Aprovecho para manifestar mi desesperación e incredulidad:
> ¿COMO ES POSIBLE QUE SIGAN METIENDO LOS PUTOS ANUNCIOS EN LA VENTANA DE ESCRITURA?​




PASO 1 : descargar + instalar

PASO 2: teclear Burbuja.info y ver que no hay anuncios en ningun sitio


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Ago 2022)

yo tampoco lo venderia
salvo que el lo pidiera y ademas pagasen 80-100 millones


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Ago 2022)

Al centro del campo del Madrid lo avasallaron durante la mayor parte del tiempo en las eliminatorias de la pasada champions,pero ahora por lo visto todos son imprescindibles e insustituibles 

bueno,mejor pensar eso que creer que con tios que son millonarios y privilegiados hay que moverse por "agradecimiento" y no por los puros intereses del club. Lo dicho,gente que se enamora de los jugadores...


----------



## fachacine (17 Ago 2022)

Yo por una oferta cercana a 100 millones vendo a Casemiro, ya el año pasado hizo una temporada mala, no lo tapeis aludiendo a la buena final de Champions que hizo. Eso sí, se le vende con honores y agradeciendo su trabajo y dedicación.


----------



## qbit (17 Ago 2022)

Bueno, pues en la primera jornada parece que han jugado los buenos contra los malos porque ha habido unos cuantos 3-0 y 0-3. Si el Farsa pierde puntos en los primeros partidos y estos equipos siguen ganando con claridad, los culerdos se van a distanciar mucho y podrían tener la liga perdida antes de tiempo, como la temporada pasada, aunque con los fichajes que han hecho se supone que la primera jornada ha sido sólo un tropiezo. Veremos, porque como fracasen sería su fin.


----------



## qbit (17 Ago 2022)

fran83 dijo:


> La "noticia" de Casemiro al Manu la firma Pepe Félix Díaz, ese tío solo sabe mentir e inventar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk



Es una noticia para desestabilizar y atraer visitas.


----------



## feps (17 Ago 2022)

Ni Casemiro quiere marcharse ni el Madrid va a aceptar una oferta ridícula. 

Sólo pueden salir Asensio y Odriozola.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Ago 2022)

No se si la noticia será cierta, si lo es, si me dan 80 kilos, yo lo vendo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Ago 2022)

Edu Aguirre que tiene buena informacion del Madrid ha dicho que la noticia es cierta. Que le consta


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pero si es que os montáis unos peliculones... Casemiro no tiene ningún interés en ir al United, y ya está, y en el United no son tontos tampoco. No sé de dónde sacáis que el Madrid está dispuesto a escuchar ofertas. Si un representante del United, del Barça o del Escalerillas se planta en el Bernabéu, se le atiende, se le sirve un café, se le dice que no, y a otra cosa.
> 
> En eso sí que hace daño el Marca, y no en si Tchouameni juega bien o mal, que eso lo podemos observar todos, sale por la tele.



José Feliz Diaz y su historieta, viendo como está el Manchester United que es un desastre , a nadie se le ocurre pensar que Casemiro cambia el Madrid por el Manchester.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Al centro del campo del Madrid lo avasallaron durante la mayor parte del tiempo en las eliminatorias de la pasada champions,pero ahora por lo visto todos son imprescindibles e insustituibles
> 
> bueno,mejor pensar eso que creer que con tios que son millonarios y privilegiados hay que moverse por "agradecimiento" y no por los puros intereses del club. Lo dicho,gente que se enamora de los jugadores...



HAces bien el papel, pero Jota Jordi llegó antes.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> José Feliz Diaz y su historieta, viendo como está el Manchester United que es un desastre , a nadie se le ocurre pensar que Casemiro cambia el Madrid por el Manchester.




Depende de lo que le ofrezcan.

Aquí ya ha ganado todo


----------



## feps (17 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Depende de lo que le ofrezcan.
> 
> Aquí ya ha ganado todo



No todo en la vida es dinero, especialmente para alguien que ya está forradísimo. Entre ser una leyenda del mejor equipo del mundo e irte por un poco más de pasta a un equipo destruido, yo al menos no tendría ninguna duda. 

Ni Casemiro quiere marcharse ni el Madrid aceptaría menos de 100 kilos por un jugador tan emblemático de 30 años y que tiene contrato hasta 2025.


----------



## Tubiegah (17 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> No todo en la vida es dinero, especialmente para alguien que ya está forradísimo. Entre ser una leyenda del mejor equipo del mundo e irte por un poco más de pasta a un equipo destruido, yo al menos no tendría ninguna duda.
> 
> Ni Casemiro quiere marcharse ni el Madrid aceptaría menos de 100 kilos por un jugador tan emblemático de 30 años y que tiene contrato hasta 2025.



Yo tampoco, pero muchos futbolistas no opinan lo mismo


----------



## Andr3ws (17 Ago 2022)

Pero vamos a ver ¿quien en su sano juicio iría ahora mismo al MAN U siendo titular en el Real Madrid?
El MAN U ahora mismo es un polvorin de donde no puede salir nada bueno. Mucho te tendrían que mejorar el sueldo para aceptar ir allí.

Os acordáis de ese que se fue del Madrid un tal.... como era... ah! un tal Varane. ¿Y el amigo CR7? ¿Como le va por allí? Es un disparate.









Así es el infierno del Manchester United


El Manchester United de Sir Alex Ferguson inauguró la Premier en agosto de 1992 con dos derrotas (2-1 frente al Sheffield United y 0-3 ante el Everton) que les condenaron al último




www.marca.com


----------



## feps (17 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Yo tampoco, pero muchos futbolistas no opinan lo mismo



Casemiro ya le ha comunicado al club que se queda, por tanto no hay caso. Pero si hubiera pedido marcharse, el Madrid no iba a traspasarlo como si valiera lo mismo que Gavi. Con un mercado con precios tan desorbitados el Madrid no habría aceptado ninguna oferta por debajo de 100 kilos, y menos aún de un club inglés, que tienen el dinero por castigo.


----------



## Andr3ws (17 Ago 2022)

Elon Musk, el hombre más rico del mundo, la lía: "Estoy comprando el Manchester United"


Elon Musk, la persona más rica del mundo con un patrimonio de 252 mil millones de dólares, ha revolucionado las redes sociales y el mundo del fútbol al publicar en Twitter que está




www.marca.com


----------



## Andr3ws (17 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Depende de lo que le ofrezcan.
> 
> Aquí ya ha ganado todo



Allí no va a ganar nada.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> No todo en la vida es dinero, especialmente para alguien que ya está forradísimo. Entre ser una leyenda del mejor equipo del mundo e irte por un poco más de pasta a un equipo destruido, yo al menos no tendría ninguna duda.
> 
> Ni Casemiro quiere marcharse ni el Madrid aceptaría menos de 100 kilos por un jugador tan emblemático de 30 años y que tiene contrato hasta 2025.




Si Casimiro le dice al Madrid que lo venda el Madrid lo vende.

Y de 100 kilos nada...por 70 el Madrid lo vende


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Allí no va a ganar nada.




Y qué más le da a Casimiro? Casimiro ya ha ganado 5 champions.

Si le doblan el sueldo ya te digo yo que acepta


----------



## feps (17 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si Casimiro le dice al Madrid que lo venda el Madrid lo vende.
> 
> Y de 100 kilos nada...por 70 el Madrid lo vende



Habló Blas, punto redondo. Afortunadamente el Madrid lo lleva Florentino, porque de lo contrario podríamos estar como el Farsa, o peor.



P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y qué más le da a Casimiro? Casimiro ya ha ganado 5 champions.
> 
> Si le doblan el sueldo ya te digo yo que acepta




¿Eres el representante de Casemiro o estás hablando sólo de ti mismo?


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Depende de lo que le ofrezcan.
> 
> Aquí ya ha ganado todo



Meterse ahora mismo en Manchester es sufrir, dudo que un futbolista quiere ir a ese lugar ahora mismo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Habló Blas, punto redondo. Afortunadamente el Madrid lo lleva Florentino, porque de lo contrario podríamos estar como el Farsa, o peor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tampoco el Madrid iba a negociar por Cristiano, por xabi o por varane y mira lo que pasó

Al Madrid le salió muy bien las ventas.

La temporada pasada de casemiro fue penosa.


----------



## feps (17 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y qué más le da a Casimiro? Casimiro ya ha ganado 5 champions.
> 
> Si le doblan el sueldo ya te digo yo que acepta





P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y qué más le da a Casimiro? Casimiro ya ha ganado 5 champions.
> 
> Si le doblan el sueldo ya te digo yo que acepta





P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Tampoco el Madrid iba a negociar por Cristiano, por xabi o por cara Me y mira lo que pasó
> 
> Al Madrid le salió muy bien las ventas.
> 
> La temporada pasada de casemiro fue penosa.



Mezclas churras con merinas. En primer lugar, Cristiano exigió marcharse (Casemiro no quiere) y ante eso a Florentino no le quedó más remedio que traspasarlo. Pero eso sí, Floren le dijo a Cristiano que "o me traes 100 millones de euros o de aquí no te mueves". Y Cristiano ya tenía 33 años.

Casemiro no quiere marcharse, cobra 9 kilos al año, y ni de coña le van a pagar 16 en Inglaterra. Otra cosa es lo que tú harías, que me parece muy respetable, pero no confundamos tus deseos personales con la realidad.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mezclas churras con merinas. En primer lugar, Cristiano exigió marcharse (Casemiro no quiere) y ante eso a Florentino no le quedó más remedio que traspasarlo. Pero eso sí, Floren le dijo a Cristiano que "o me traes 100 millones de euros o de aquí no te mueves". Y Cristiano ya tenía 33 años.
> 
> Casemiro no quiere marcharse, cobra 9 kilos al año, y ni de coña le van a pagar 16 en Inglaterra. Otra cosa es lo que tú harías, que me parece muy respetable, pero no confundamos tus deseos personales con la realidad.




has hablado con casemiro?? te ha dicho él que no quiere irse del madrid??


----------



## feps (17 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> has hablado con casemiro?? te ha dicho él que no quiere irse del madrid??



Déjalo ya, anda.









Casemiro, ni caso a los cantos de sirena


El Manchester United contempla seriamente la opción de fichar a Casemiro para reforzar al equipo de Erik Ten Hag, que ha firmado un desastroso arranque de Premier League




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Déjalo ya, anda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pones noticia de la mass mierda.

Ok ok


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Ago 2022)

al proximo que vuelva a hablar de ofertas y casemiro en uno u otro sentido , se la lleva


----------



## feps (17 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> al proximo que vuelva a hablar de ofertas y casemiro en uno u otro sentido , se la lleva


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y qué más le da a Casimiro? Casimiro ya ha ganado 5 champions.
> 
> Si le doblan el sueldo ya te digo yo que acepta



Casimiro, Modric, Kroos y algún otro, si siguen en el Madrid los próximos años, tienen una posibilidad apreciable de igualar el récord de Gento de seis Copas de Europa. Casimiro más que los otros dos porque sólo tiene 30 años.

Cristiano daría su escroto por tener tantas posibilidades.


----------



## feps (17 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Cristiano daría su escroto por tener tantas posibilidades.



Y Ramos. Y Varane. Si te quieres marchar, ahí está la puerta. Afortunadamente Casemiro tiene más cabeza.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Ago 2022)

De lo que no se dan cuenta en Manchester es de que son un equipo descendido. No de la Premier, que eso puede ocurrir si siguen por este camino, sino de la Champions. Que la participación en la Champions es ya, por sí misma, una categoría.

Casemiro es un jugador al que le quedan tres años con un buen contrato y que después tiene la perspectiva de acabar como Modric, renovando año a año, en el seno de un equipo Premium+++ en el que está muy bien considerado, en el que lleva casi toda una vida, en el que tiene perspectivas serias de alcanzar títulos importantes y en una ciudad en la que han nacido sus hijos y en la que se vive mil veces mejor que en Manchester. ¿Puede valerle la pena tres o cuatro años en el Purgatorio de un equipo en crisis para ganar un total de diez o quince millones más? Muchos jugadores de excesiva longevidad la han tenido porque su situación económica era mala por malas inversiones o derroches. Casemiro no parece el caso.

Aparte de que renovando año a año en el Madrid puede alcanzar una longevidad muy superior a la que alcanzaría dando vueltas por ahí. De Modric, hoy en día, el Madrid sabe que se puede permitir reservarlo para las grandes ocasiones. Pronto le pasará eso a Casemiro y Kroos. En un equipo como el Manchester Casemiro tendría muchas posibilidades de quemarse antes, física y psicológicamente.


----------



## feps (17 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> De lo que no se dan cuenta en Manchester es de que son un equipo descendido. No de la Premier, que eso puede ocurrir si siguen por este camino, sino de la Champions. Que la participación en la Champions es ya, por sí misma, una categoría.
> 
> Casemiro es un jugador al que le quedan tres años con un buen contrato y que después tiene la perspectiva de acabar como Modric, renovando año a año, en el seno de un equipo Premium+++ en el que está muy bien considerado, en el que lleva casi toda una vida, en el que tiene perspectivas serias de alcanzar títulos importantes y en una ciudad en la que han nacido sus hijos y en la que se vive mil veces mejor que en Manchester. ¿Puede valerle la pena tres o cuatro años en el Purgatorio de un equipo en crisis para ganar un total de diez o quince millones más? Muchos jugadores de excesiva longevidad la han tenido porque su situación económica era mala por malas inversiones o derroches. Casemiro no parece el caso.
> 
> Aparte de que renovando año a año en el Madrid puede alcanzar una longevidad muy superior a dando vueltas por ahí. De Modric, hoy en día, el Madrid sabe que se puede permitir reservarlo para las grandes ocasiones. Pronto le pasará eso a Casemiro y Kroos. En un equipo como el Manchester Casemiro tendría muchas posibilidades de quemarse antes, física y psicológicamente.



Se nota que no eres un chaval. Yo tampoco.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Se nota que no eres un chaval. Yo tampoco.



No sé si es la edad. Noto muchas veces en la mentalidad de la gente de este hilo la influencia del PCFútbol y sucesores.


----------



## filets (17 Ago 2022)

Todo depende de la oferta del ManU
Si le ofrecen 5 años a 15M por año se va sí o sí. Que es lo que pasó con Varane.
Y me parece bien. Yo lo vendería por 70M+variables 
Con esa pasta puedes fichar a Lucas Paquetá o a Massana o a un par de favelados random estilo Juni Calafat


----------



## Th89 (17 Ago 2022)

Cambiar el Real Madrid campeón de Europa por el MU en la mierda absoluta, Madrid por Manchester, España con su clima y sus gentes por la Pérfida Albión y sus alcohólicos y agrios lugareños, teniendo la vida resuelta, pero qué masoquismo sería ese  

Y siendo titular de momento aquí.

Yo soy el primero que le critica cuando está mal como el año pasado, pero es uno de los nuestros, si sigue la senda de Modric merece retirarse aquí.


----------



## keko (17 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que simplemente debe mirarse en el espejo de Varane, Ramos,... Cambiaron el Madrid por otro equipo solo para ganar mas, y han sido un fiasco. Casemiro puede quedarse en Madrid todavía varios años y seguir ganando títulos (y mucha pasta, que parece que aqui no ganan y eso no es así)


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (17 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Habló Blas, punto redondo. Afortunadamente el Madrid lo lleva Florentino, porque de lo contrario podríamos estar como el Farsa, o peor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver @feps ... Casemiro ya lo ha hecho todo en el júrgol, igual quiere priorizar un poco la pasta. Si le dice al Madric que quiere más dinero y no se lo da, porque no se lo puede dar, lo hablarán y le dejarán salir. Además, que yo creo el tío se lo merece.

Lo dicho, si dan algo aceptable para las dos partes creo que el Madrid le facilitará la salida y lo hará a lo grande, porque justo por detrás de los que ganaron las seis copas de Europa están estos, y ya veremos cuántas ganan los que quedan que llevan 5.

Yo creo que al Madrid le va bien renovarse continuamente.




Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No sé si es la edad. Noto muchas veces en la mentalidad de la gente de este hilo la influencia del PCFútbol y sucesores.



Si Florentino hubiera jugado al PC Fútbol ahora tendría de director técnico a Canabal ...


----------



## feps (17 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A ver @feps ... Casemiro ya lo ha hecho todo en el júrgol, igual quiere priorizar un poco la pasta. Si le dice al Madric que quiere más dinero y no se lo da, porque no se lo puede dar, lo hablarán y le dejarán salir. Además, que yo creo el tío se lo merece.
> 
> Lo dicho, si dan algo aceptable para las dos partes creo que el Madrid le facilitará la salida y lo hará a lo grande, porque justo por detrás de los que ganaron las seis copas de Europa están estos, y ya veremos cuántas ganan los que quedan que llevan 5.
> 
> Yo creo que al Madrid le va bien renovarse continuamente.



Pero es que Casemiro no ha pedido marcharse. De hecho le debieron renovar en plena pandemia, porque tiene contrato hasta 2025 y gana 9 kilos al año. Y para colmo no es irte al Liverpool o al City, sino marcharte al United, un equipo que está hecho trizas. Si a Casemiro sólo le importara el dinero como a Mariano, se iría con los ojos cerrados. Afortunadamente hay otra clase de futbolistas, que también valoran lo personal y lo deportivo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (17 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pero es que Casemiro no ha pedido marcharse. De hecho le debieron renovar en plena pandemia, porque tiene contrato hasta 2025 y gana 9 kilos al año. Y para colmo no es irte al Liverpool o al City, sino marcharte al United, un equipo que está hecho trizas. Si a Casemiro sólo le importara el dinero como a Mariano, se iría con los ojos cerrados. Afortunadamente hay otra clase de futbolistas, que también valoran lo personal y lo deportivo.



Pero el caso de Casemiro no es lo mismo, es un tío que ya ha demostrado todo, si ahora con 30 años quiere un poco más de dinero es entendible, vamos, que este tío no es Ausencio.


----------



## feps (17 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pero el caso de Casemiro no es lo mismo, es un tío que ya ha demostrado todo, si ahora con 30 años quiere un poco más de dinero es entendible, vamos, que este tío no es Ausencio.



¿Por 3 kilos más al año, estando Casemiro ya megaforrado, se va a ir a un club que se cae a pedazos? Que les pregunte a Varane o a Cristiano.


----------



## Mecanosfera (17 Ago 2022)

Aquí estamos hablando de que irse al United es casi lo mismo que irse a la MLS, Qatar o la liga turca, una especie de retiro dorado en el que hacer dinero y poco más, es irse a un equipo inofensivo que no va contra tus intereses.

La pregunta realmente dramática sería si la oferta por Casemiro fuese del City o el Bayern. Los que defendéis que estaría bien venderle por X dinero, ¿aceptaríais que se fuese a otros equipos que sí que compiten contra nosotros en lo gordo? Creo que en ese caso, muchos de los pro-venta os plantearíais la operación, porque todos sabemos que es perfectamente factible que Case vuelva a sus mejores momentos en otro superclub de champions. No estoy de acuerdo en que Case vaya por la vida en modo "Ya lo he demostrado todo". Seguro que quiere ganar algo con su selección, y que quizás sienta curiosidad por triunfar en otra liga potente europea. Es que os leo y parece que hablamos de venderle para que se vaya a rascarse las bolas al Shaktar o al Galaxy...


----------



## feps (17 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Aquí estamos hablando de que irse al United es casi lo mismo que irse a la MLS, Qatar o la liga turca, una especie de retiro dorado en el que hacer dinero y poco más, es irse a un equipo inofensivo que no va contra tus intereses.
> 
> La pregunta realmente dramática sería si la oferta por Casemiro fuese del City o el Bayern. Los que defendéis que estaría bien venderle por X dinero, ¿aceptaríais que se fuese a otros equipos que sí que compiten contra nosotros en lo gordo? Creo que en ese caso, muchos de los pro-venta os plantearíais la operación, porque todos sabemos que es perfectamente factible que Case vuelva a sus mejores momentos en otro superclub de champions. No estoy de acuerdo en que Case vaya por la vida en modo "Ya lo he demostrado todo". Seguro que quiere ganar algo con su selección, y que quizás sienta curiosidad por triunfar en otra liga potente europea. Es que os leo y parece que hablamos de venderle para que se vaya a rascarse las bolas al Shaktar o al Galaxy...



Pero si es que Casemiro no se quiere ir. Y si en un futuro pidiera marcharse a cualquier club, Florentino haría lo mismo que ya le hizo a Varane y Cristiano: traspasarlo a precio de mercado, y ni un euro menos.


----------



## Mecanosfera (17 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pero si es que Casemiro no se quiere ir. Y si en un futuro pidiera marcharse a cualquier club, Florentino haría lo mismo que ya le hizo a Varane y Cristiano: traspasarlo a precio de mercado, y ni un euro menos.



Ya... pero lo que digo es que si se va al ManU, que es un meme de club, un hazmerreir, los madridistas pensamos "_se lo ha ganado, gracias por todo, haces bien en intentar ganar dinero_".... Pero si Pep apuesta por él y se lo lleva al City, la lectura sería "_Pesetero, vendido, traición a la camiseta del Madrid!!_". Pero efectivamente son debates un tanto ociosos porque no se va a marchar, aunque son hipótesis que hay que tener siempre presentes. En 2022 diría que el único absolutamente intransferible de la plantilla es Vini, de los demás se escucharían ofertas por cualquiera. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Chichimango (17 Ago 2022)

El Madrid ahora mismo tiene una plantilla muy completa, sería un error empezar a desmontarla para quedarte solo con 15-16 tíos válidos. Las temporadas son muy largas, esta además va a ser muy rara, hay mucha tela que cortar. Vamos que ni Case, ni Ausencio, ni Cebollas deberían salir salvo catástrofe económica que los madridistas desconociéramos.


----------



## feps (17 Ago 2022)

Parece que Ceballos podría ser renovado. Mientras, a Asensio lo repudian.









Ancelotti pide la renovación de Ceballos y el club se lo piensa


La entidad madridista sigue enfocada en cerrar la plantilla de cara la temporada 2022-2023, que recién ha empezado, en la que los jugadores de Carlo Ancelotti deberán superar o igualar lo hecho en el último curso, en el que conquistaron tres importantes títulos.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Ago 2022)

pues la temporada pasada que hizo fue penosa.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (17 Ago 2022)

Aunque se fuera Case Su Florentineza no va a fichar nada bueno arriba. Ahora tenemos la mejor plantilla defensiva del mundo pero arriba poca profundidad y poco gol. Si se va Case no tendriamos ni lo uno ni lo otro. Con unocerismo y cerocerismo se puede ganar la 15 pero sin un tio con experiencia ahi en grandes partidos no, por muy bueno que sea Aurelio Mamadú


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> pues la temporada pasada que hizo fue penosa.



Y por eso no ganamos ningún título...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Y por eso no ganamos ningún título...




en segun que partidos , incluidos eliminatorias de chanpiohns , valverde y camavinga tuvieron que suplir sus cagadas y mal juego

hubo eliminatorias donde valverde tuvo LITERALMENTE que correr por kroos y casemiro juntos

eso no quita para que en mi opinion casemiro debe seguir en el madrid , pero alternando y dando paso a tchouameni y camavinga


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Ago 2022)

porque vi todos los putos partidos del madrid y casemiro solo jugó bien los últimos 35 minutos de la final de la champions

la temporada que hizo fue lamentable


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Y por eso no ganamos ningún título...




claro, ganamos la liga y la champions por casemiro


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Ago 2022)

el madrí el año pasado ganó lo que ganó por dos jugadores:

un brutalísimo Curtuá, que seguramente fue la mejor temporada de un portero de la historia..... y por un genial benzemá.


----------



## fachacine (17 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el madrí el año pasado ganó lo que ganó por dos jugadores:
> 
> un brutalísimo Curtuá, que seguramente fue la mejor temporada de un portero de la historia..... y por un genial benzemá.



No te olvides de Vini. Que por cierto, está pendiente la renovación de Vini y aún no la han cerrado, miedo me da.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (17 Ago 2022)

Si quiere salir, saldrá.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No te olvides de Vini. Que por cierto, está pendiente la renovación de Vini y aún no la han cerrado, miedo me da.




vini estuvo a otro nivel por debajo de estos dos.


----------



## fachacine (17 Ago 2022)

Para mí Vinicius y Benzemá al mismo nivel


----------



## Maestroscuroo (17 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Para mí Vinicius y Benzemá al mismo nivel



No sólo al mismo nivel sino que viniendo de donde veníamos, la temporada de Vini es superior.


----------



## Andr3ws (17 Ago 2022)

Leyendo este foro, parece que tenemos a un entrenador inutil, a un centro del campo de otro tiempo que tampoco vale para nada (CMK), a jugadores mediocres que habría que vender o despedir directamente (Asesion, Lucas, Ceballos...), delanteros que marcan de suerte, gente por encima de su nivel etc etc etc...
Luego te pones a mirar los números de esta gente, y no hay nadie ni que se les acerque.
Por lo tanto, o alguno por aquí se piensa que esto es el FIFA, el PC Fútbol o directamente es que no tiene ni puta idea de fútbol.

Venimos de una temporada de ganar Liga y CL (de la forma más épica que nadie la ganó), Supercopa EU, con el mejor portero, con el mejor delantero que seguramente se lleve el Balón de oro, el mejor joven, etc etc etc y aún así todo es una mierda.

Llegará un día donde se eche la vista atras y añoremos tener una plantilla como la que hay ahora, porque las vacas flacas llegarán, tarde o temprano acabaran llegando y ganar una CL parecerá un imposible.

Aqui un video con esta banda de "paquetes":


----------



## eloy_85 (17 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


>



es acojonante los momentos y sensaciones que dejó la temporada pasada. La mas intensa desde tiempos de Mou.

Hay varias jugadas, por no citar goles, como p.e. el despeje de Mendi, previo a la remontada, el penalty parado a Messi en Paris o el robo de Modric tambien a la rata hormonada en la vuelta, que encendió al estadio. 

El club consiguió mezclar veteranía y experiencia con juventud, ambición, calidad técnica con resistencia y explosividad física. 
El Madrid tiene una plantilla acojonante, todo el que se va sale perdiendo desde Makelele, Ozil, Di María, Alonso, topo, Pepe, Ramos, Varane, Cr7, etc.

solo espero que esta temporada sea igual o mejor


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Ago 2022)

Casemiro es una venta de manual. 

Ha perdido muchísimas facultades. Leyenda del Madrid y lo que queráis, pero está lento y muy fallón con el balón en los pies desde hace un par de años. El club (que lo sabe) ha hecho muy bien los deberes fichando a Camavinga y Tchouameni. Tenemos la posición muy bien cubierta. Por 60 kilos es venta clara; por más, lo llevo yo en brazos a Manchester. 

Y me da que Casemiro acabará aceptando; es un tipo muy inteligente. En el Madrid solo le espera declive hasta el 2025; en el United le van a pagar el doble de lo que cobra en Madrid.


----------



## Baconfino (17 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si a Casemiro sólo le importara el dinero como a Mariano, se iría con los ojos cerrados. Afortunadamente hay otra clase de futbolistas, que también valoran lo personal y lo deportivo.



Acabas de dar con la clave, hay que enviar al ManU a Mariano diciendo que es Casemiro, incluso para su mayor alegría les hacemos un buen descuento.


----------



## qbit (17 Ago 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> España con su clima y sus gentes por la Pérfida Albión y sus alcohólicos y agrios lugareños



Perdona que te diga pero el clima de España y sus gentes son una mierda. El Real Madrid es lo que es por lo de siempre, por una minoría tipo Santiago Bernabéu, Florentino Pérez, como lo fueron esos científicos o esos deportistas pioneros que triunfaron a pesar de la masa de gañanes que les rodeaba, no por tener un sistema orientado en su favor que les favoreciera.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Ago 2022)

No puedo estar más en desacuerdo contigo. 

Kanté, Fabinho y Kimmich son, hoy por hoy, bastante mejores que Casemiro. 

Rodri está un par de escalones por debajo. Vale. 

Tchouameni es ESPECTACULAR. Y tiene que jugar con Camavinga siempre.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Casemiro es una venta de manual.
> 
> Ha perdido muchísimas facultades. Leyenda del Madrid y lo que queráis, pero está lento y muy fallón con el balón en los pies desde hace un par de años. El club (que lo sabe) ha hecho muy bien los deberes fichando a Camavinga y Tchouameni. Tenemos la posición muy bien cubierta. Por 60 kilos es venta clara; por más, lo llevo yo en brazos a Manchester.
> 
> Y me da que Casemiro acabará aceptando; es un tipo muy inteligente. En el Madrid solo le espera declive hasta el 2025; en el United le van a pagar el doble de lo que cobra en Madrid.



Yo no lo vendía, y todavía no me creo que se vaya a ese equipo de mierda, y me extraña que se vaya a la Premier donde se juega a mil por hora cuando él es lentito y vive de tener los partidos controlados.

Ahora, si se quiere ir él pues tampoco se le van a poner cortapisas.

Hay plantilla para reemplazarlo, con su pasta se puede o fichar un medio top, o tirar con lo que hay en el medio, que no es poco aunque se vaya (nos quedan 6 centrocampistas + la opción de Alaba), y fichar a alguien de banda derecha.

Eso sí, con las tres fichas de extracomunitarios ocupadas tenemos pocas opciones. Si es para fichar un medio a mí me mola Rice del West Ham que parece que tiene pasaporte irlandés. Si es para fichar un extremo ni idea de qué podemos fichar a estas alturas de agosto.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Ago 2022)

Leyendo el foro, independientemente de la división de opiniones entre unos y otros, me doy cuenta enseguida de que hay mucha peña que comenta sin ver los partidos del Madrid. 

Solo un tío que no ha visto jugar todos los partidos del Madrid durante los últimos tres, cuatro años, puede decir cosas como que Casemiro es el mejor pivote defensivo del mundo o que Camavinga no tiene calidad técnica o que con Zidane el equipo jugaba bien. Son cosas que dice la prensa (por motivos interesados) y que cualquiera que vea al Madrid regularmente sabe que son mentira.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Solo un tío que no ha visto jugar todos los partidos del Madrid durante los últimos tres, cuatro años, puede decir cosas como que Casemiro es el mejor pivote defensivo del mundo o que Camavinga no tiene calidad técnica o que con Zidane el equipo jugaba bien. Son cosas que dice la prensa (por motivos interesados) y que cualquiera que vea al Madrid regularmente sabe que son mentira.



Hombre, el mejor del mundo igual es una exageración, pero tampoco hay muchos jugadores que los puedas poner igual que Casemiro y el equipo te funcione igual. Es verdad que hay otras maneras de jugar (a mí me pareció interesante dónde jugó Kroos un rato largo el otro día), pero tal y como juega el Madrid ahora Casemiro es muy difícil de susituir. ¿Kimmich es mejor que Casemiro? Seguramente, pero es otro tipo de jugador. ¿Kanté? A lo mejor (es más mayor que Casemiro, ojo con eso), pero por arriba es una nulidad y el Madrid necesita a alguien en ese puesto que pueda incrustarse entre los centrales y ser la tercera o cuarta opción por alto a balón parado (y eso que ya tenemos a Benzema defendiendo corners). El Madrid ahora mismo es un equipo muy idiosincrático por no decir rarillo, y adaptar a alguien a que encaje ahí es mucho más complicado de lo que parece.

Si vas a fichar a alguien con las mismas cualidades de Casemiro, OK, adelante. Pero tocar todo el esquema de juego con la temporada ya empezada, sin margen de extracomunitarios, y el mercado bastante seco es muy arriesgado. 

Dicho esto: ¿El Barça todavía tiene a De Jong en venta?


----------



## Maestroscuroo (17 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> No puedo estar más en desacuerdo contigo.
> 
> Kanté, Fabinho y Kimmich son, hoy por hoy, bastante mejores que Casemiro.
> 
> ...



Pues yo sólo veo a Kimmich por encima de Casemiro y son perfiles totalmente diferentes. 
Kanté hace 2 años si se marca una temporada TOP pero este año ha bajado el nivel considerablemente. Mismamente el gol de la remontada al Chelsea nace de una falta de intensidad suya muy obvia. 
Fabinho jamás ha pisado ni pisará el nivel que han alcanzado los otros 3. Jugador normalito que en el engranaje de presión de Klopp destaca pero que fuera de él no le veo condiciones para llegar donde los otros. 

De hecho creo que tanto Kanté como Casemiro ya van en una cuesta abajo irremediable que Fabinho por edad aún no ha alcanzado.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Ago 2022)

El que va a suplir a Casemiro, al menos al principio, va a ser Valverde.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver ¿quien en su sano juicio iría ahora mismo al MAN U siendo titular en el Real Madrid?
> El MAN U ahora mismo es un polvorin de donde no puede salir nada bueno. Mucho te tendrían que mejorar el sueldo para aceptar ir allí.
> 
> Os acordáis de ese que se fue del Madrid un tal.... como era... ah! un tal Varane. ¿Y el amigo CR7? ¿Como le va por allí? Es un disparate.
> ...



Yo nunca entendi por que quiso irse Varane, aunque fue una operacion cojonuda para el Madrid, se saco una buena pasta por un central que siempre ha estado sobrevalorado.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Ago 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El que va a suplir a Casemiro, al menos al principio, va a ser Valverde.



No tendria sentido, en casi de irse, Tchouameni deberia jugar si o si.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pues yo sólo veo a Kimmich por encima de Casemiro y son perfiles totalmente diferentes.
> Kanté hace 2 años si se marca una temporada TOP pero este año ha bajado el nivel considerablemente. Mismamente el gol de la remontada al Chelsea nace de una falta de intensidad suya muy obvia.
> Fabinho jamás ha pisado ni pisará el nivel que han alcanzado los otros 3. Jugador normalito que en el engranaje de presión de Klopp destaca pero que fuera de él no le veo condiciones para llegar donde los otros.
> 
> De hecho creo que tanto Kanté como Casemiro ya van en una cuesta abajo irremediable que Fabinho por edad aún no ha alcanzado.



El problema de Kante es que su juego se basa en correr y correr, y eso va pasando factura antes o despues. Posicinalmente Casemiro es mejor pivote que el, por eso todavia es titular en el Madrid y seria un error venderlo a menos que el pidiera dejarlo marchar.


----------



## Mecanosfera (17 Ago 2022)

El debate sobre quién es el mejor del mundo en cada posición es un poco papel mojado, porque un jugador depende en gran medida de su ecosistema, de su integración en un vestuario, en un sistema de juego, en una ciudad y en una cultura futbolística. Además que, hey, yo puedo opinar sobre Casemiro porque he visto quizás el 95% de sus partidos con el Madrid, pero a Kante o a Kimmich les he visto (y estoy seguro que la mayoría de vosotros también) en champions, algún super partidazo de sus ligas y con su selección, para de contar. ¡Yo qué sé quién es "el mejor", qué más da eso! No se trata de buscar al mejor en términos absolutos, sino el mejor para tu ecosistema, para el tinglado que ya tienes montado. Y si añadimos ese factor crucial (la adaptación a un medio) a la ecuación, claramente no hay otro como Casemiro para el Madrid.

El ecosistema que tiene montado el Madrid es brutal, como ha demostrado en champions. Por plantilla se le consideraba el underdog en todas las eliminatorias, pero demostró que ganar no consiste solo en tener una plantilla potente, porque los demás equipos conseguían con sus plantillas cumplir la regla 1+1=2, pero el Madrid tiene un equipo que consigue a veces que 1+1=3. Desde que veo fútbol, más de 30 años, no recuerdo una plantilla del Madrid tan bien avenida, sana, pacífica, humilde, trabajadora y buenrollera. Y por supuesto, tan exitosa. Por eso a mí y a muchos viejunos nos da tanto vértigo vender alegremente a pilares fundamentales de este ecosistema irrepetible y perfecto de gente que con 5 champions siguen jugando con la ilusión, alegría y valentía de un recién llegado. En fín, que sea lo que tenga que ser, pero a mí la marcha de Casemiro me huele a fín de ciclo por eso, porque es una estocada brutal a un equipo al que no podemos perdirle más de lo que nos han dado. En su día despedir a Di Maria, Redondo, Makelele o incluso Ozil fue un palo, pero que se vaya Case es otra cosa, quizás a nivel simbólico si queréis, pero es otra cosa.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Ago 2022)

Pero ese fin de ciclo es inevitable y es ley de vida. Se fue CR7 y se fue Ramos y si Casemiro no se va este verano se irá al acabar contrato y entiendo que Modric se retirará a final de temporada y que Kroos lo hará el año que viene.

Hay que normalizar irse del Madrid. Casemiro, Modric y Kroos son leyendas absolutas del club y deberían volver al Madrid en calidad de entrenadores, directivos, relaciones públicas o lo que ellos quieran. Madridismo en vena...pero hay tres chavales en el centro del campo (Camavinga, Tchouameni y Valverde) que tienen que jugar sí o sí y lo tienen que hacer ya.

Casemiro ha sido absolutamente maravilloso, dentro y fuera del campo, en su madridismo y le vamos a estar eternamente agradecidos. Solo digo que en el Madrid le quedan tres años de contrato donde lo que va a hacer es, básicamente, vivir su decadencia.

Y del Madrid hay que irse un par de años antes de lo debido. Es jodido, debe de ser jodidísimo asumir que es tu momento...pero es su momento. Y, en el fondo, lo sabe.


----------



## feps (17 Ago 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El que va a suplir a Casemiro, al menos al principio, va a ser Valverde.



Y Courtois a Asensio.


----------



## feps (17 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Pero ese fin de ciclo es inevitable y es ley de vida. Se fue CR7 y se fue Ramos y si Casemiro no se va este verano se irá al acabar contrato y entiendo que Modric se retirará a final de temporada y que Kroos lo hará el año que viene.
> 
> Hay que normalizar irse del Madrid. Casemiro, Modric y Kroos son leyendas absolutas del club y deberían volver al Madrid en calidad de entrenadores, directivos, relaciones públicas o lo que ellos quieran. Madridismo en vena...pero hay tres chavales en el centro del campo (Camavinga, Tchouameni y Valverde) que tienen que jugar sí o sí y lo tienen que hacer ya.
> 
> ...



Pues Casemiro tiene siete años menos que Modric, y ahí tienes a Lukita. Si son futbolistas consagrados a su profesión, pueden estirar mucho sus carreras deportivas en la élite, muy fácilmente hasta los 33. Pero si son como Isco o Marcelo, pues evidentemente no. 

Por cierto, Casemiro tiene 30 años. Zidane fue fichado con 29 y se marchó con 34 años como subcampeón mundial.

Si Modric y Kroos se retiran a final de temporada, cosa que parece probable, de un plumazo Florentino habría perdido al mejor centro del campo de la historia del Madrid. Me parece una locura.


----------



## Gorrión (17 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Pero ese fin de ciclo es inevitable y es ley de vida. Se fue CR7 y se fue Ramos y si Casemiro no se va este verano se irá al acabar contrato y entiendo que Modric se retirará a final de temporada y que Kroos lo hará el año que viene.
> 
> Hay que normalizar irse del Madrid. Casemiro, Modric y Kroos son leyendas absolutas del club y deberían volver al Madrid en calidad de entrenadores, directivos, relaciones públicas o lo que ellos quieran. Madridismo en vena...pero hay tres chavales en el centro del campo (Camavinga, Tchouameni y Valverde) que tienen que jugar sí o sí y lo tienen que hacer ya.
> 
> ...



¿De verdad? ¿Cuántas Champions tenemos gracias a Modric después de haber llegado su momento?

Esos 60 kilos ya no nos valen de nada.


----------



## Gorrión (17 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pues Casemiro tiene siete años menos que Modric, y ahí tienes a Lukita. Si son futbolistas consagrados a su profesión, pueden estirar mucho sus carreras deportivas en la élite, muy fácilmente hasta los 33. Pero si son como Isco o Marcelo, pues evidentemente no.
> 
> Por cierto, Casemiro tiene 30 años. Zidane fue fichado con 29 y se marchó con 34 años como subcampeón mundial.
> 
> Si Modric y Kroos se retiran a final de temporada, cosa que parece probable, de un plumazo Florentino habría perdido al mejor centro del campo de la historia del Madrid. Me parece una locura.



No tienen ni puñetera idea, les hablan de 60 kilos y les hacen los ojos chiribitas. Ahora dime tú a quien pones en ese puesto, pues Camavinga y Tchouameni aparte de estar muy verdes no son pivotes, son volantes con capacidades defensivas.

Pues nada, que no lo ven.


----------



## feps (17 Ago 2022)

Quienes se emocionan con 60 kilos, deberían pensar que el Farsa fichó al suplente Ferrán por 55. Un jugador tan consagrado como Casemiro, de sólo 30 años, titular del vigente campeón de la liga española y la Champions, vale tranquilamente el doble que Ferrán.


----------



## feps (17 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> No tienen ni puñetera idea, les hablan de 60 kilos y les hacen los ojos chiribitas. Ahora dime tú a quien pones en ese puesto, pues Camavinga y Tchouameni aparte de estar muy verdes no son pivotes, son volantes con capacidades defensivas.
> 
> Pues nada, que no lo ven.



Tchouaméni sí es un 5 como una catedral, un medio centro defensivo con un despliegue físico espectacular. En cambio Camavinga tiene mayor potencial ofensivo, más del corte de Modric. Tchouaméni como 5 y Camavinga como centrocampista total pueden marcar esta década en el fútbol europeo, pero son muy jóvenes todavía.


----------



## Chispeante (17 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Pero ese fin de ciclo es inevitable y es ley de vida. Se fue CR7 y se fue Ramos y si Casemiro no se va este verano se irá al acabar contrato y entiendo que Modric se retirará a final de temporada y que Kroos lo hará el año que viene.
> 
> Hay que normalizar irse del Madrid. Casemiro, Modric y Kroos son leyendas absolutas del club y deberían volver al Madrid en calidad de entrenadores, directivos, relaciones públicas o lo que ellos quieran. Madridismo en vena...pero hay tres chavales en el centro del campo (Camavinga, Tchouameni y Valverde) que tienen que jugar sí o sí y lo tienen que hacer ya.
> 
> ...



El caso tiene puntos en común con el de Cristiano. Un jugador en el último y aún aprovechable tramo final de su carrera, con una trayectoria impecable, que en un momento muy concreto convergen los intereses del club que ficha, el club que vende y el del jugador. 

Casemiro es muy válido para el club pero quizá dentro de un par de años ya no lo será...y tampoco tendrá mercado, como nos ha ocurrido en los casos de Isco, Marcelo y Asensio. En términos económicos tal vez sea rentable perder a corto plazo una buena temporada de un gran jugador e ingresar un buen pecunio evitando la posterior decadencia: el ejemplo de Cristiano es una referencia. Perdimos dos buenas temporadas del portugués pero ingresamos 100 millones y ganamos tranquilidad.

Los requisitos para la marcha de Case son innegociables y coincidentes: que el jugador quiera irse y que su precio no baje de los 80 millones.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Ago 2022)

No son muy jovenes: dales diez partidos seguidos, que es lo que necesitan.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Ago 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> El caso tiene puntos en común con el de Cristiano. Un jugador en el último y aún aprovechable tramo final de su carrera, con una trayectoria impecable, que en un momento muy concreto convergen los intereses del club que ficha, el club que vende y el del jugador.
> 
> Casemiro es muy válido para el club pero quizá dentro de un par de años ya no lo será...y tampoco tendrá mercado, como nos ha ocurrido en los casos de Isco, Marcelo y Asensio. En términos económicos tal vez sea rentable perder a corto plazo una buena temporada de un gran jugador e ingresar un buen pecunio evitando la posterior decadencia: el ejemplo de Cristiano es una referencia. Perdimos dos buenas temporadas del portugués pero ingresamos 100 millones y ganamos tranquilidad.
> 
> Los requisitos para la marcha de Case son innegociables y coincidentes: que el jugador quiera irse y que su precio no baje de los 80 millones.



Exactamente. Eso es.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (17 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Quienes se emocionan con 60 kilos, deberían pensar que el Farsa fichó al suplente Ferrán por 55. Un jugador tan consagrado como Casemiro, de sólo 30 años, titular del vigente campeón de la liga española y la Champions, vale tranquilamente el doble que Ferrán.



Bueno, tampoco nos flipemos, Ferrán costó lo que costó porque tenía 21 años y por lo tanto potencial de mejora y valor de reventa, además de un salario relativamente bajo. Si fichas a Casemiro por 60 kilos con 30 años no tienes ninguna de esas tres cosas.

Quicir, lo de "este jugador es el doble de bueno así que debería ser el doble de caro" pues como que no.


----------



## Chispeante (17 Ago 2022)

Yo soy un romántico, un sentimental, un sensiblero y todas las cursilerías que se os ocurran. Pero yo no mando ni en mi casa, yo no dirijo una multinacional ni el club más grande la historia del fútbol. Si el Madrid fuera el Betis, dicho con todos los respetos, a estas horas Marcelo, un jugador mítico-histórico, aún formaría parte de la plantilla, al estilo de Joaquín, siendo este último infinitamente menos importante para el Betis de lo que lo ha sido el brasileño para nosotros. Económicamente no nos hubiera costado nada renovarle a la baja y verle darse besitos en el escudo, pero no...homenaje, cariño, _uno di noi _y hasta siempre. Siempre en mi equipo pero sin nómina.

Si Casemiro se queda, aportando como aporta y aceptando lo que en los próximos años le va a tocar ceder su puesto, por mi parte todo en orden, nos ha tocado la lotería porque nos puede ayudar mucho. Pero imagino que mirando al horizonte, el brasileño ve por un lado mucho banquillo y cada vez menos relevancia en el Madrid y por otro el último gran contrato de su vida y una vida cómoda en un club que aún mantiene cierto nombre en Manchester. Ve los casos de Ramos, Varane y Cristiano, incluso el de Kovacic al que no le va nada mal, y también ve los de Isco, Bale o Marcelo, incluso en el mejor de los casos el de Lucas Vázquez o Nacho. Y entre estar el primer bando o en el segundo, pues se está pensando que quizá le conviene irse con su ex compañeros a Manchester, ganar sus buenos dineros y tener más minutos e importancia. 

No es tonto y está claro que es consciente de que su nivel no es el de hace 5 años, no tiene ni el talento ni la clase de Modric para ir tirando y los dos franceses y el Pajarito están apretando como los hunos a las puertas de Roma.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Ago 2022)

1.- Esta temporada y tal vez la que viene la CMK con Benzema en su punto y asistencias mamadús todavía puede darnos otra Orejona, como lo hizo la pasada. Yo los conservaría a los tres sólo por eso. Hay equipos por ahí que darían 300 millones por una posibilidad así y el Madrid no debería desperdiciar buena parte de sus oportunidades por sólo 70.

2.- Dicen en Inglaterra que el Chelsea se suma a la puja por Casemiro. El problema es que ahí estás reforzando a un rival directo.


----------



## feps (17 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bueno, tampoco nos flipemos, Ferrán costó lo que costó porque tenía 21 años y por lo tanto potencial de mejora y valor de reventa, además de un salario relativamente bajo. Si fichas a Casemiro por 60 kilos con 30 años no tienes ninguna de esas tres cosas.
> 
> Quicir, lo de "este jugador es el doble de bueno así que debería ser el doble de caro" pues como que no.



Nuestros rivales multimillonarios quieren desmantelarnos. Ha escocido mucho la 14. Yo lo tengo claro: si Casemiro pidiera marcharse, Florentino debe exigir un pastizal por el traspaso. El Madrid ha pagado 80 más bonus por un joven francés muy prometedor, ¿y nosotros vamos a malvender a uno de los mejores del mundo en su puesto, al que le pueden quedar tres años a gran nivel?


----------



## feps (17 Ago 2022)

El club vecino está haciéndolo muy bien. Para mí Joao vale cerca de 200 kilos. Si los piratas ingleses atracan en España para saquearnos como nuevos ricos, hay que sacarles hasta el último euro.





El Atlético rechaza 135 millones por Joao Félix


El Atlético de Madrid ha rechazado una importante oferta del Manchester United por su estrella: ni más ni menos que 135 millones. Cuando a Miguel Ángel Gil Marín le trasladaron la




www.marca.com


----------



## Chichimango (17 Ago 2022)

A Floper, por su trayectoria, yo creo que lo de Casemiro le pone. 60 kilos por un jugador ya amortizado, dejando sitio además a los toretes gabachos que vienen pisando fuerte... Para Floper, que en esos asuntos no se deja llevar por los sentimientos, es venta clara.

Ancelotti no creo que esté de acuerdo, pero es un hombre de club y aceptará lo que el Madrid decida.

Luego entiendo que la decisión es de Casemiro. Si quiere dar el último pelotazo de su carrera, después de haberlo ganado todo, pues se irá. Y espero que se marche con honores, además, porque ha sido un futbolista clave en esta racha maravillosa que llevamos disfrutando desde Lisboa.


----------



## fachacine (17 Ago 2022)

Hay una cosa de Casemiro que la gente no recuerda y conviene recordar: el Madrid sufrió muchísimo con el tiki-taka y los ronditos que nos hacía el gran Barcelona de sus mejores años con Puyol, Xavi, Iniesta, Busquets y Messi. Era un choteo en el centro del campo y Casemiro llegó como el jugador perfecto para cortocircuitar ese planteamiento culerdo, que Messi no recibiera entre líneas, que supiera que enseguida iba a tener a un perro de presa por delante de los defensas para encimarle y no dejarle pensar.

Para ese tipo de rivales chungos como aquel gran Barsa un jugador como Casemiro es fundamental, cualquier central del mundo firmaría tener por delante un tio como Casemiro. El problema es que lo hemos seguido usando también contra equipos pequeños que no te atacan y meten el autobús detrás, en partidos así Casemiro no pinta nada, le resta fantasía al equipo, eso se vio con Zidane, donde muchos partidos eran soporíficos. A veces en partidos de esos Casemiro ha sido una rémora y nadie lo ha dicho, lo que ha incidido en una sobrevaloración general de este jugador. Pero lo que es justo es justo, en partidos chungos contra rivales chungos que te atacan (contra aquel gran Barsa, contra los grandes de la Champions) ahí Casemiro nos ha dado mucho, muchísimo. Pero esta última temporada ha dado un bajón indiscutible, y creo que es el mejor momento para venderlo. Eso sí, con honores, y mínimo 80 kilos, qué cojones, han pagado en la Premier 65 por Cucurella, no me jodas...


----------



## Maestroscuroo (17 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> El problema de Kante es que su juego se basa en correr y correr, y eso va pasando factura antes o despues. Posicinalmente Casemiro es mejor pivote que el, por eso todavia es titular en el Madrid y seria un error venderlo a menos que el pidiera dejarlo marchar.



Bueno Kanté no es cojo eh, puede destacar en la faceta de correr pero con el balón es aceptable.
Es como decir que Xabi Alonso en su día no era top porque no corría. 
Hay que parchear debilidades con fortalezas y estamos hablando de gente muy muy top, que bajo mi punto de vista Fabinho no alcanzará nunca.


----------



## feps (17 Ago 2022)

Sigo apostando que, salvo oferta de al menos 100 kilos, Florentino no suelta a Casemiro ni harto de grifa. Que descanséis.


----------



## fachacine (17 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Sigo apostando que, salvo oferta de al menos 100 kilos, Florentino no suelta a Casemiro ni harto de grifa. Que descanséis.



No quiero pensar que el jugador esté usando esta presunta oferta del ManUtd para pedir un aumento de sueldo porque eso estaría muy feo, y sinceramente, Casemiro no parece de ese tipo de jugadores. Porque además es que en esos casos es precisamente cuando Florentino te dice "trae 100 kilos y ahí tienes la puerta"


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo nunca entendi por que quiso irse Varane, aunque fue una operacion cojonuda para el Madrid, se saco una buena pasta por un central que siempre ha estado sobrevalorado.



Creo que estaba cansado del peso del escudo, de la exigencia y de la presion.
Le hizo un favor al club.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Sigo apostando que, salvo oferta de al menos 100 kilos, Florentino no suelta a Casemiro ni harto de grifa. Que descanséis.



malegro


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Ago 2022)

pues parece que casemiro si quiere irse


----------



## Andr3ws (18 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> El debate sobre quién es el mejor del mundo en cada posición es un poco papel mojado, porque un jugador depende en gran medida de su ecosistema, de su integración en un vestuario, en un sistema de juego, en una ciudad y en una cultura futbolística. Además que, hey, yo puedo opinar sobre Casemiro porque he visto quizás el 95% de sus partidos con el Madrid, pero a Kante o a Kimmich les he visto (y estoy seguro que la mayoría de vosotros también) en champions, algún super partidazo de sus ligas y con su selección, para de contar. ¡Yo qué sé quién es "el mejor", qué más da eso! No se trata de buscar al mejor en términos absolutos, sino el mejor para tu ecosistema, para el tinglado que ya tienes montado. Y si añadimos ese factor crucial (la adaptación a un medio) a la ecuación, claramente no hay otro como Casemiro para el Madrid.
> 
> El ecosistema que tiene montado el Madrid es brutal, como ha demostrado en champions. Por plantilla se le consideraba el underdog en todas las eliminatorias, pero demostró que ganar no consiste solo en tener una plantilla potente, porque los demás equipos conseguían con sus plantillas cumplir la regla 1+1=2, pero el Madrid tiene un equipo que consigue a veces que 1+1=3. Desde que veo fútbol, más de 30 años, no recuerdo una plantilla del Madrid tan bien avenida, sana, pacífica, humilde, trabajadora y buenrollera. Y por supuesto, tan exitosa. Por eso a mí y a muchos viejunos nos da tanto vértigo vender alegremente a pilares fundamentales de este ecosistema irrepetible y perfecto de gente que con 5 champions siguen jugando con la ilusión, alegría y valentía de un recién llegado. En fín, que sea lo que tenga que ser, pero a mí la marcha de Casemiro me huele a fín de ciclo por eso, porque es una estocada brutal a un equipo al que no podemos perdirle más de lo que nos han dado. En su día despedir a Di Maria, Redondo, Makelele o incluso Ozil fue un palo, pero que se vaya Case es otra cosa, quizás a nivel simbólico si queréis, pero es otra cosa.



Por ese motivo yo defendía que Marcelo siguiera, aunque le hicieran contrato a la baja y apenas jugara. Era uno de los que unían la plantilla. Se vio en la despedida como todo el equipo estaban con él pidiendo la continuidad. 

Pienso que Casemiro es otro de ellos, aunque el tipo tiene cara de serio. Además durante los partidos es quien mandan en el campo y abronca a los jóvenes. Yo no lo vendería por los 60 M que piden. A este tío en el Madrid le queda cuerda para rato, y tiene la misión de instruir al sucesor. 
No creo que se pueda sustituir a Casemiro a corto plazo y estos años ha sido importantísimo.


----------



## feps (18 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Por ese motivo yo defendía que Marcelo siguiera, aunque le hicieran contrato a la baja y apenas jugara. Era uno de los que unían la plantilla. Se vio en la despedida como todo el equipo estaban con él pidiendo la continuidad.
> 
> Pienso que Casemiro es otro de ellos, aunque el tipo tiene cara de serio. Además durante los partidos es quien mandan en el campo y abronca a los jóvenes. Yo no lo vendería por los 60 M que piden. A este tío en el Madrid le queda cuerda para rato, y tiene la misión de instruir al sucesor.
> No creo que se pueda sustituir a Casemiro a corto plazo y estos años ha sido importantísimo.



Lo de 60 millones no se puede tomar en serio. Pero si han pagado más hasta por Cucurella, coño. Si al Madrid siempre le piden la luna por un traspaso, Florentino debe hacer lo mismo si quiere que le respeten.


----------



## Andr3ws (18 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo de 60 millones no se puede tomar en serio. Pero si han pagado más hasta por Cucurella, coño. Si al Madrid siempre le piden la luna por un traspaso, Florentino debe hacer lo mismo si quiere que le respeten.



Lo suyo sería pedir que paguen la clausula.
Si no, los 120 que ofrecian por Joao Felix y de hay bajar a 90-80 y que el Chumino haya salido gratis.

Info 2021: 

*Las cláusulas de rescisión del Real Madrid
*
*1.000 millones de euros*
Bale y Benzema
*850 millones de euros*
David Alaba
*750 millones de euros*
Vinicius, Modric, Brahim y Jovic
*700 millones de euros*
Camavinga, Valverde, Miguel Gutiérrez, Marco Asensio, Courtois e Isco
*500 millones de euros*
Casemiro, Carvajal, Kroos, Ceballos, Mariano
*300 millones de euros*
Hazard
*250 millones de euros*
Takefusa Kubo, Ferland Mendy, Militao, Lunin, Vallejo y Reinier
*222 millones de euros*
Antonio Blanco y Marvin
*200 millones de euros*
Nacho y Marcelo
*160 millones de euros*
Lucas Vázquez


----------



## Glokta (18 Ago 2022)

No lo vendería pero entiendo que se lo piense si le han puesto un contrato desorbitante por delante siendo que tiene 30 palos. Si se quiere ir se ha ganado ese derecho como cr, x.Alonso, varane, etc. Eso si, por lo menos que paguen los 80 machacantes que ha costado chumi


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> pues parece que casemiro si quiere irse




si esto es asi la CMK va a desaparecer del madrid en 1 año

porque kroos dijo que esta es su ultima temporada

y modric no puede seguir siendo el referente con 37 años!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ademas que si os fijais ha dado un bajonazo fisico y tecnico que no se si es temporal o ya definitivo

si a esto se le suma el supuesto querer irse de casemiro , pueeesss.......

y por una parte me alegro : la CMK lo ha sido todo durante años , pero ya no es lo mismo y se nota su fin de carrera : y eso implica que el madrid tiene que renovarse y formar otra nueva CMK igual de potente YA : valverde camavinga tchouameni son el presente


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Ago 2022)

Las conversaciones están muy bien, echas el ratito, pero vamos a ver ¿ES 100 % fiable la noticia y si lo es, las cantidades que se dicen, esas que dicen que le doblan el sueldo al jugador y 60 kg al Madrid? Con esas cantidades si Casemiro quiere irse, mañana está firmado, ya hay muchos precedentes, pero es que dudo que lo sean, aunque viendo como funciona el Manchester cualquier cosa es posible.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (18 Ago 2022)

Yo soy muy frío con los futbolistas y asumo con naturalidad su marcha....pero una cosa os digo: no estoy preparado para la retirada de Modric.


----------



## arriondas (18 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> si esto es asi la CMK va a desaparecer del madrid en 1 año
> 
> porque kroos dijo que esta es su ultima temporada
> 
> ...



A Modric le ocurre lo que la ha ocurrido a muchos otros deportistas veteranos en muchas disciplinas. Puede cuidarse mucho, entrenar bien, y estar todavía a un muy buen nivel con treinta y pico largos. Pero como ya no es un chavalete, de una temporada a otra puede tener un bajonazo (cosas de la biología), de repente ya no rinde como antes. El deporte de élite también tiene su muro. Es por eso que no pocos atletas se retiran cuando todavía están en la cresta de la ola, o bien se van a una competición con menor nivel de exigencia. Porque intuyen que ese muro está cercano, y no quieren manchar su trayectoria mostrando una decadencia notoria, arrastrándose por ahí.


----------



## Andr3ws (18 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Las conversaciones están muy bien, echas el ratito, pero vamos a ver ¿ES 100 % fiable la noticia y si lo es, las cantidades que se dicen, esas que dicen que le doblan el sueldo al jugador y 60 kg al Madrid? Con esas cantidades si Casemiro quiere irse, mañana está firmado, ya hay muchos precedentes, pero es que dudo que lo sean, aunque viendo como funciona el Manchester cualquier cosa es posible.



Se lo estará pensando porque es una decisión muy jodida. 
Si en lugar del Man U es el Liverpool o el Man C, equipos en CL, sin problemas deportivos y candidatos a todo no se lo pensaria.

Pero tiene que decirdir entre irse a un equipo en el que su carrera diractamente se vaya a la mierda, por una fortuna y posiblemente no pisar la CL ni levantar un trofeo en lo que le queda. Además de "joder" a su familia por sacarla de su entorno, de su ciudad, colegio de los niños, etc etc etc ....

¿Veís a Varane o a CR7 felices allí? 

Su decisión es la Felicidad o el dinero.



arriondas dijo:


> A Modric le ocurre lo que la ha ocurrido a muchos otros deportistas veteranos en muchas disciplinas. Puede cuidarse mucho, entrenar bien, y estar todavía a un muy buen nivel con treinta y pico largos. Pero como ya no es un chavalete, de una temporada a otra puede tener un bajonazo (cosas de la biología), de repente ya no rinde como antes. El deporte de élite también tiene su muro. Es por eso que no pocos atletas se retiran cuando todavía están en la cresta de la ola, o bien se van a una competición con menor nivel de exigencia. Porque intuyen que ese muro está cercano, y no quieren manchar su trayectoria mostrando una decadencia notoria, arrastrándose por ahí.



Pero para eso está el entrenador y los preparadores fisicos para hacerle plan especial de entrenamiento y administrarle los minutos de manera inteligente. Mantenerle activo sin forzarle. El tipo sigue siendo un toro. Está mejor que Hazard sin dudas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Se lo estará pensando porque es una decisión muy jodida.
> Si en lugar del Man U es el Liverpool o el Man C, equipos en CL, sin problemas deportivos y candidatos a todo no se lo pensaria.
> 
> Pero tiene que decirdir entre irse a un equipo en el que su carrera diractamente se vaya a la mierda, por una fortuna y posiblemente no pisar la CL ni levantar un trofeo en lo que le queda. Además de "joder" a su familia por sacarla de su entorno, de su ciudad, colegio de los niños, etc etc etc ....
> ...



Si no hablo por lo que decida el jugador, eso es cosa suya, hablo de la fiabilidad de la noticia, porque en estos tiempos no confía mucho por no decir nada del ciudadano periodista.


----------



## feps (18 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si no hablo por lo que decida el jugador, eso es cosa suya, hablo de la fiabilidad de la noticia, porque en estos tiempos no confía mucho por no decir nada del ciudadano periodista.



Yo tampoco me fío. La prensa en general y la deportiva en particular son puro detritus.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Si no creo que sea cuestión de calidad, si decimos que Asensio tiene una de las mejores zurdas de Europa no creo que estemos exagerando, no es una cuestión de calidad, es una cuestión de carácter.



No es carácter. Es actitud en el puesto de trabajo. Ese tío estaría fuera de cualquier empresa mínimamente seria


----------



## feps (18 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> No es carácter. Es actitud en el puesto de trabajo. Ese tío estaría fuera de cualquier empresa mínimamente seria



Asensio arrasaría en el Funcionarios F. C.


----------



## josemanuelb (18 Ago 2022)

Si Case se va (aunque ha bajado el nivel últimamente sigue siendo muy importante) vamos a sufrir como cuando se fueron Redondo o Makelele. El Chumino o Camavinga aún no son especialistas defensivos 100% ni saben meterse entre los centrales. Deberian completar la transición un par de temporadas. Podrían llegar a serlo, pero a día de hoy no lo son. No sé si Alaba podría jugar ahí, su mejor posición me parece lateral. Hasta que se ajuste el equipo (eso lleva tiempo) contra rivales top que ataquen mucho vamos a sufrir.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Asensio arrasaría en el Funcionarios F. C.



Molestias musculares y 4 meses de baja. Más no porque le mandan a inspección e igual le dan un pequeño tiron de orejas. Pequeño.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Ago 2022)

Casemiro se ha ganado el derecho a decidir. Es el purasangre del vestuario al que van a dejar elegir entre seguir compitiendo o irse a un retiro dorado cuál semental. 

Está cobrando en torno a 6 netos y el Manchester le ofrece sobre 9/10. A partir de ahí la decisión será suya. 

El club obviamente está loco por la música aunque nada va a decir. Si se queda, estupendo. Si se va, otro año con balance positivo en las cuentas (hola FC Barcelona). 

Pase lo que pase, el club actuará mal. Esta es la premisa principal que debéis tener en cuenta de cara a saber la que se avecina en los medios y RRSS. 

Síganme para más consejos madridistas...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ago 2022)

60 de Casimiro +40 de ausencio....

El real Madrid vendiendo su mierda a los ingleses desde tiempos inmemoriales 

Casi miro en dos años el único partido que ha jugado bien es el de la super copa del otro día y ausencio dos en cinco años.

Con 100 kilos fichamos a massana.


----------



## _Suso_ (18 Ago 2022)

El Madrid se ha convertido en un experto en fichar a jóvenes y vender a jugadores al final de su ciclo por millonadas, lo contrario que el barza, que ficha a jugadores al final de su ciclo por millonadas, los resultados deportivos y económicos de uno y de otro están ahí.


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Ago 2022)

Si pagan 80 kilos por Casemiro hay que venderlo. Por Ausencio debemos aceptaría cualquier cosa, pero no se lo digamos al Losernal.

Estas ventas, claro, sí vamos a fichar a algún crack en el ataque, sino no tienen sentido.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Ago 2022)

Una cosa seria presionar al jugador para que salga,que a alguien con la trayectoria de Casemiro no seria de recibo hacer,pero si es el jugador el que quiere salir y ademas deja dinero habria que ponerle la alfombra,es que de hecho esta haciendo un favor al club...si te lo pide hace 4 años pues igual toca mas los huevos.

Algun acto de despedida bonito y todos felices.


----------



## keko (18 Ago 2022)

Para el Madrid, esta situación es hasta buena. Si se queda, tiene contrato por los próximos 3 años, con lo que se puede hacer un relevo generacional tranquilo con Tchomeni, asi descansa partidos y no llega fundido. aparte, que las 2 ultimas temporadas de Casemiro han sido desastrosas. Si se quiere ir, el Madrid debe negociar su venta en clara posición de fuerza, por lo que puede pedir 80 kilos fácil, si realmente el Manchester quiere a Case, que lo pague. De siempre, las urgencias salen caras. Por una vez, el Madrid ha sido previsor en los fichajes, ha buscado justo lo que necesitaba, y se ha asegurado una defensa y un centro del campo nuevos, B R A V O. La guinda seria un deltantero top, pero es que para el Madrid es imposible, nadie va a venir para jugar 10 partidos al año.


----------



## feps (18 Ago 2022)

Lo que realmente gana Casemiro, actualizado hasta el año pasado. Yo, con su fortuna, no me marchaba del Madrid ni con la intervención de los GEOs. 









¿Cuánto gana Casemiro a la semana? | Salary Sport


¿Cuánto gana Casemiro al año? Averigua el total de ingresos profesionales, los contratos y el desglose del patrimonio neto de Casemiro. La base de datos de sueldos deportivos más completa.




salarysport.com


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 60 de Casimiro +40 de ausencio....
> 
> El real Madrid vendiendo su mierda a los ingleses desde tiempos inmemoriales
> 
> ...



La suma sería entonces 60.000.040 €


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Ago 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Si Case se va (aunque ha bajado el nivel últimamente sigue siendo muy importante) vamos a sufrir como cuando se fueron Redondo o Makelele. El Chumino o Camavinga aún no son especialistas defensivos 100% ni saben meterse entre los centrales. Deberian completar la transición un par de temporadas. Podrían llegar a serlo, pero a día de hoy no lo son. No sé si Alaba podría jugar ahí, su mejor posición me parece lateral. Hasta que se ajuste el equipo (eso lleva tiempo) contra rivales top que ataquen mucho vamos a sufrir.




chouameni si lo es


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Si pagan 80 kilos por Casemiro hay que venderlo. Por Ausencio debemos aceptaría cualquier cosa, pero no se lo digamos al Losernal.
> 
> Estas ventas, claro, sí vamos a fichar a algún crack en el ataque, sino no tienen sentido.




yo por 70 lo vendía


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo que realmente gana Casemiro, actualizado hasta el año pasado. Yo, con su fortuna, no me marchaba del Madrid ni con la intervención de los GEOs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La diferencia final entre lo que gana y lo que puede ganar andará por los 15-20 millones de euros, en el último contrato importante de su vida. La verdad es que es mucho dinero.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo que realmente gana Casemiro, actualizado hasta el año pasado. Yo, con su fortuna, no me marchaba del Madrid ni con la intervención de los GEOs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son brutos. Gana menos de la mitad que Frenkie de Jong para hacerse una idea.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 60 de Casimiro +40 de ausencio....
> 
> El real Madrid vendiendo su mierda a los ingleses desde tiempos inmemoriales
> 
> ...




por ausencio no creo que nos den mas de 15


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Son brutos. Gana menos de la mitad que Frenkie de Jong para hacerse una idea.




Casemiro está en los 7 millones al año. Si el iunaited le da 13 o 14...sería muy gilipollas en rechazar la oferta.

Tiene ya 30 tacos. Ha ganado 5 champions. Ya ha dado lo máximo como futbolista. Es muy probable que con el paso de los partidos tchoua le acabe quitando el puesto...

yo si fuera él aceptaría la oferta.


----------



## George A (18 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo que realmente gana Casemiro, actualizado hasta el año pasado. Yo, con su fortuna, no me marchaba del Madrid ni con la intervención de los GEOs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si ese es el historial salarial de Casemiro y le están ofreciendo más de 10 netos al año lo va a aceptar. No me puedo creer que estaba cobrando 2M brutos hasta el 2020, que es cuando pasa a cobrar los 12M brutos, unos 6 netos. El tío estaba ganando copas de Europa, metiendo un gol en la final a la Juventus por un 1 neto al año. Es su última oportunidad de ganar el dinero que no ha ganado en años anteriores precisamente en sus años pico. 

Ahora le queda una lenta pero inexorable cuesta abajo, con la poca agilidad y explosividad muscular que tiene ya se le ven las costuras. Mismamente a la CMK, para sobrevivir ha habido que colocarles el taca taca de Valverde porque Casemiro ya no llegaba. Y encima le traen un morlaco de 80M para competirle el puesto.

Precisamente el año pasado fue muy malo, excepto la segunda parte contra el Liverpool que fue apoteósico. Ancho le dio más responsabilidad en la salida y se le vieron las costuras, jugando con Kroos y Modric eso se mitiga mucho, pero a estos dos les quedan dos telediarios y la cuota de balón se va a repartir, ahí Casemiro pierde enteros, no es malo con balón pero necesita estar bien orientado y tener tiempo, si no lo tiene le cuesta girarse y es errático, no tiene el control orientado de Kroos, que es sublime. Teniendo en cuenta que está en declive físico por su tipo de cuerpo y que el Madrid es un club muy exigente, sería inteligente irse a ganar buenos dineros y dejar un recuerdo impecable, porque estoy convencido que es uno de los mejores y mayores profesionales de la plantilla, de los que estudian los partidos en Wyscout según me consta.

Ahora sólo nos queda quejarnos de él, que está lento, que llega tarde. En defensa posicional y bloque bajo es buenísimo, pero ya no está para apagar fuegos a campo abierto, necesita a un Valverde que se los apague. 

Si es verdad que sólo lleva tres años cobrando 6 netos veo bastante probable que se vaya a facturar y a asegurar la vida de su familia.


----------



## filets (18 Ago 2022)

En nuestra ultima champions en cada partido en el minuto 70 Carletto sentaba a Casimiro para poner a Camavinga a resolver lo que Casimiro no habia podido hacer
Venderlo por 70M es un regalo del cielo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> En nuestra ultima champions en cada partido en el minuto 70 Carletto sentaba a Casimiro para poner a Camavinga a resolver lo que Casimiro no habia podido hacer
> Venderlo por 70M es un regalo del cielo




a la gente se le olvida la temporada tan mala que hizo case el año pasado.


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Son brutos. Gana menos de la mitad que Frenkie de Jong para hacerse una idea.



Ese contrato es demencial.


----------



## filets (18 Ago 2022)

El United pretende que Casimiro nos haga lo que Levandosky al Bayern, ponerse a llorar en publico para que le dejemos ir por poco dinero
Estos no conocen ni a la aficion del Madrid ni a Florentino Perez Rodriguez, EMPRESARIO.


----------



## filets (18 Ago 2022)

Voy a ver el documental y luego os contare si dicen la verdad o mienten
Da la sensacion de que Florentino LO VA A SOLTAR TODO


----------



## Chispeante (18 Ago 2022)

Si al final Casemiro se va, insistiendo que la venta sea por un cantidad honorable y que el jugador lo pida, lo que no veo nada razonable es fichar a un jugador en su puesto. Que los expertos del hilo me corrijan, pero si hay un titular en el centro del campo para el que es asumible encontrar un repuesto en el banquillo, ese es el brasileño. Ni a Modric ni a Kroos se les ve un sustituto ideal, pero malo será que entre Tchoami, Camavinga, Valverde o incluso Alaba, no se pueda cubrir el enorme (cada vez menos) hueco que deja Casemiro. 

Acepto y estoy de acuerdo con la venta del brasileño con las condiciones ya establecidas, pero sería inaceptable fichar a otro en lugar cuando te acabas de gastar 125 millones en dos centrocampistas en los dos últimos años.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Ago 2022)

Yo no sé cómo la gente aún sigue poniendo a Alaba como sustituto para el 5.
Es algo que Iker Jiménez debería de explicar.


----------



## filets (18 Ago 2022)

Lo que saquemos por Ausencio y/o Casimiro se va a la reforma del Bernabeu
Se presupuestó en 600M y ya vamos por 1.000M. Nos va a salir mas caro que el Escorial


----------



## feps (18 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> El United pretende que Casimiro nos haga lo que Levandosky al Bayern, ponerse a llorar en publico para que le dejemos ir por poco dinero
> Estos no conocen ni a la aficion del Madrid ni ha Florentino Perez Rodriguez, EMPRESARIO.



Florentino: "¿Quieres marcharte con los piratas multimillonarios? Tráeme 100 millones."

Que al Madrid le exigen fortunas por jugadores del montón, señores. Cucurella 65 kilos. Es una oportunidad de oro para saquear al United.


----------



## Th89 (18 Ago 2022)

A mí me escama lo de siempre, le dejas ir, ok, es una buena operación. No fichas a nadie y te la juegas a Chumino, perfecto.

Pero te quedas otra vez con un solo tío en esa posición. Bastante nos la estamos jugando teniendo solo a Benzema arriba, para repetir jugada en el mediocampo.

Luego nos pondrá a Kroos de MCD algún día y a biliar.


----------



## fachacine (18 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, llamadme loco pero como segundo delantero yo fichaba a Aubameyang con los ojos cerrados. Sí vale parece una locura tener al delantero principal con 34 camino de 35 años y al sustituto con 33 recién cumplidos pero precisamente por eso, por su edad, Auba no puede ponerse exigente en cuanto a titularidad. Además ha sido siempre merengón y le prometió a su abuelo que jugaría en el Madrid. Por 20 millones el Barsa, que va pelao, nos lo vende, o se lo cambiamos por Asensio, me la suda. Abro debate y abro paraguas.


----------



## fachacine (18 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo que saquemos por Ausencio y/o Casimiro se va a la reforma del Bernabeu
> Se presupuestó en 600M y ya vamos por 1.000M. Nos va a salir mas caro que el Escorial



Esa es otra, subnormales como Roncero anoche diciendo que no hace falta vender a Casemiro porque "el Madrid no necesita el dinero", menudo pedazo de retrasado, como si la reforma del Bernabeu fuese gratis.


----------



## keko (18 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Por cierto, llamadme loco pero como segundo delantero yo fichaba a Aubameyang con los ojos cerrados. Sí vale parece una locura tener al delantero principal con 34 camino de 35 años y al sustituto con 33 recién cumplidos pero precisamente por eso, por su edad, Auba no puede ponerse exigente en cuanto a titularidad. Además ha sido siempre merengón y le prometió a su abuelo que jugaría en el Madrid. Por 20 millones el Barsa, que va pelao, nos lo vende, o se lo cambiamos por Asensio, me la suda. Abro debate y abro paraguas.



pues no está mal tirada esa jugada, no.


----------



## josemanuelb (18 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> chouameni si lo es



Todavía no está preparado para jugar como único hombre por delante de la defensa ni tiene los automatismos. En el Mónaco era doble pivote, con más libertad para irse arriba. Un pivote único pide más rigor táctico que aún le queda aprender.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> por ausencio no creo que nos den mas de 15




15 palmeras de chocolate


----------



## josemanuelb (18 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Yo no sé cómo la gente aún sigue poniendo a Alaba como sustituto para el 5.
> Es algo que Iker Jiménez debería de explicar.



Con su selección ha jugado varias veces en esa posición y lo hace bien. Aunque para mi su mejor posición es lateral.

Yo pondría a Camavinga a aprender la posición de 5, ha jugado más de 40 partidos ahí ya con el Rennes antes de que llegase Nzonzi, y también con la selección.

El Chumino siempre ha sido doble pivote y tiene peor salida de balón. Por 100M ni lo hubiese fichado: Camavinga + Blanco aprendiendo un par de temporadas de Case y listo. Esos 100M en un centrocampista creativo para ir sustituyendo a Modric y Kroos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> El Madrid se ha convertido en un experto en fichar a jóvenes y vender a jugadores al final de su ciclo por millonadas, lo contrario que el barza, que ficha a jugadores al final de su ciclo por millonadas, los resultados deportivos y económicos de uno y de otro están ahí.



Yo diria que gracias a los exitos deportivos se han podido hacer esas ventas, sin olvidar medianias vendidas a alto precio, odegard, morata o proximamente dios quiera que asensio


fachacine dijo:


> Esa es otra, subnormales como Roncero anoche diciendo que no hace falta vender a Casemiro porque "el Madrid no necesita el dinero", menudo pedazo de retrasado, como si la reforma del Bernabeu fuese gratis.



RoncerDo dira lo que el grupo prisa le ordene, y eso es lo que perjudique a Florencio, esto es, lo peor para el Madrid siempre revestido con la piel de madridista pipero.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Ago 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Con su selección ha jugado varias veces en esa posición y lo hace bien. Aunque para mi su mejor posición es lateral.
> 
> Yo pondría a Camavinga a aprender la posición de 5 (ha jugado más de 40 partidos ahí ya con el Rennes antes de que llegase Nzonzi, y también con la selección, y el Chumino siempre ha sido doble pivote y tiene peor salida de balón).



Sí y con el Bayern también, pero un día o dos, aquí estamos hablando de otra cosa.


----------



## _Suso_ (18 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo diria que gracias a los exitos deportivos se han podido hacer esas ventas, sin olvidar medianias vendidas a alto precio, odegard, morata o proximamente dios quiera que



Ya, pero yo creo que los éxitos deportivos no vienen solos, algo se habrá echo muy bien, son cinco champions de nueve, sin hacer locuras a nivel económico, podremos criticar todo lo que queramos la política de fichajes del madrid, pero en resultados deportivos y económicos no hay nada parecido ya no en el Madrid, sino en la historia del fútbol, ni creo que nunca vaya a pasar en la vida.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Por cierto, llamadme loco pero como segundo delantero yo fichaba a Aubameyang con los ojos cerrados. Sí vale parece una locura tener al delantero principal con 34 camino de 35 años y al sustituto con 33 recién cumplidos pero precisamente por eso, por su edad, Auba no puede ponerse exigente en cuanto a titularidad. Además ha sido siempre merengón y le prometió a su abuelo que jugaría en el Madrid. Por 20 millones el Barsa, que va pelao, nos lo vende, o se lo cambiamos por Asensio, me la suda. Abro debate y abro paraguas.



El Barca jamas en su historia ha sacado un jugador del Madrid pagando (que yo recuerde) y yo haría lo propio,nada de darles un duro,si viene gratis perfecto,es buen jugador...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Yo no sé cómo la gente aún sigue poniendo a Alaba como sustituto para el 5.
> Es algo que Iker Jiménez debería de explicar.



Nadie puede reemplazar a Casemiro de 5, ni siquiera Tchumino, tenemos que cambiar el esquema de todas maneras.

Pero si pones a Alaba por delante de la defensa, como hizo Kroos el otro día un rato, puede hacer sus cosillas. Está claro que un centro del campo Alaba-Kroos-Modric no funcionaría, pero por ejemplo un doble pivote Alaba-Tchumino igual sí.

Alaba ya ha jugado ahí, y bastante bien, con Guardiola, y es un tío listo, todavía rapidillo, y con salida de balón. El Madrid sin Casemiro no va a jugar igual que el Madrid con Casemiro sea quien sea su sustituto, pero el tema es que Alaba te da opciones en el medio campo siempre que no haga falta ponerlo de central, igual que te las da en el lateral izquierdo en caso de necesidad. La cuestión no es a quién compramos para reemplazar a Casemiro, es qué hacer con el dinero de su traspaso teniendo en cuenta que ya tenemos 6 medios puros (Kroos, Modric, Valverde, Tchumi, Camavinga y Ceballos) más la opción de Alaba si no encontramos 3 de esos 6 que funcionen.

Edito: Transfermarkt sigue las posiciones en las que se juega cada partido, y Alaba ha jugado 252 partidos de lateral, 160 de central, y 79 de centrocampista por el centro (más 20 y pico repartidos entre ambos extremos y media punta). 79 partidos son casi dos temporadas completas jugando en esa posición, no es una cosa de dos tardes.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Nadie puede reemplazar a Casemiro de 5, ni siquiera Tchumino, tenemos que cambiar el esquema de todas maneras.
> 
> Pero si pones a Alaba por delante de la defensa, como hizo Kroos el otro día un rato, puede hacer sus cosillas. Está claro que un centro del campo Alaba-Kroos-Modric no funcionaría, pero por ejemplo un doble pivote Alaba-Tchumino igual sí.
> 
> ...



Transfermarkt podrá poner lo que quiera y seguro que llevan razón, pero Alaba nunca ha jugado de Casemiro ya que el Bayern nunca ha jugado con Casemiros. 
Creo que es fácil de entender...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Transfermarkt podrá poner lo que quiera y seguro que llevan razón, pero Alaba nunca ha jugado de Casemiro ya que el Bayern nunca ha jugado con Casemiros.
> Creo que es fácil de entender...



Lo de jugar con un Casemiro se acaba si se va Casemiro. No hay nadie en la plantilla que lo pueda hacer, ni está claro que dejarse otro dineral en un proto-Casemiro vaya a funcionar, y eso saliendo bastante más caro que la posible venta de Casemiro y con la limitación de que no podemos fichar extracomunitarios.

Lo que habría que hacer es ver qué tenemos en plantilla, decidir si ese dinero se puede emplear en otras cosas, y reformar el centro del campo con lo que ya hay, que no es poco. Ahí Alaba, en condiciones muy específicas y poco probables (que no haga falta ponerlo de central, que no haga falta ponerlo de lateral, que los que jueguen en lugar de Casemiro no den la talla) puede jugar un rol si hace falta. Digamos que es un seguro de vida si nadie de los que están se hace con la posición y no fichamos a nadie.

Tampoco me parece difícil de entender.


----------



## feps (18 Ago 2022)

Tchouaméni es el Casemiro gabacho. Para esto fue fichado. Un mediocentro defensivo físicamente portentoso.


----------



## BBorg (18 Ago 2022)

Si de verdad le pagan el doble ya está fuera. Ya se ha ido. Y el Madrid no lo valora tanto y se acaba de gastar 80 en el sustituto o sea que le viene bien, caso idéntico a Varane, sacarse un amortizado en declive por otro mejor. 

Cazimiro titulá.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo de jugar con un Casemiro se acaba si se va Casemiro. No hay nadie en la plantilla que lo pueda hacer, ni está claro que dejarse otro dineral en un proto-Casemiro vaya a funcionar, y eso saliendo bastante más caro que la posible venta de Casemiro y con la limitación de que no podemos fichar extracomunitarios.
> 
> Lo que habría que hacer es ver qué tenemos en plantilla, decidir si ese dinero se puede emplear en otras cosas, y reformar el centro del campo con lo que ya hay, que no es poco. Ahí Alaba, en condiciones muy específicas y poco probables (que no haga falta ponerlo de central, que no haga falta ponerlo de lateral, que los que jueguen en lugar de Casemiro no den la talla) puede jugar un rol si hace falta. Digamos que es un seguro de vida si nadie de los que están se hace con la posición y no fichamos a nadie.
> 
> Tampoco me parece difícil de entender.



Bueno eso de que no hay un Casemiro... A día de hoy yo a Tchouameni no lo he visto con Kroos - Modric y aquí ha jugado 70 minutos en un partido oficial. Aventurarse a lo que pueda llegar a ser o no es precipitado pero las condiciones para ser un 5 las tiene todas. De hecho se le ficha como 5, de ahí que el club tenga 0 problemas en dejar marchar al brasileño. 

Si tú crees que Alaba jugará en el medio por delante de Tchouameni o Camavinga pues no seré yo quien te lleve la contraria pero creo que no sucederá ni una sola vez. De hecho sería ridículo poner a Alaba delante de cualquiera de los franceses ahí y además y volviendo otra vez más sobre ello, el austriaco sólo quiere jugar de central y así lo ha dicho Carlo. 

Corréis mucho en hacer valoraciones de los jugadores. Hace 8 años Casemiro no valía y se fue a hacer la mili a Oporto. 
Hoy el que no vale es Tchouameni y el año pasado Camavinga era un pollo sin cabeza. 
Hay que ir paso a paso...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Bueno eso de que no hay un Casemiro... A día de hoy yo a Tchouameni no lo he visto con Kroos - Modric y aquí ha jugado 70 minutos en un partido oficial. Aventurarse a lo que pueda llegar a ser o no es precipitado pero las condiciones para ser un 5 las tiene todas. De hecho se le ficha como 5, de ahí que el club tenga 0 problemas en dejar marchar al brasileño.
> 
> Si tú crees que Alaba jugará en el medio por delante de Tchouameni o Camavinga pues no seré yo quien te lleve la contraria pero creo que no sucederá ni una sola vez. De hecho sería ridículo poner a Alaba delante de cualquiera de los franceses ahí y además y volviendo otra vez más sobre ello, el austriaco sólo quiere jugar de central y así lo ha dicho Carlo.
> 
> ...



Yo es que no creo mucho en eso de soltar a un jugador a ponerse en una posición que no domina y que en 10 partidos aprenda. Sí creo en poner a un jugador de titular, que coja experiencia, y a base de inteligencia comprenda cómo adaptarse a una nueva posición. Modric es un buen ejemplo, a base de horas de fútbol supo pasar de ser mediapuntilla pintón a un centrocampista con todas las letras, pero si con la edad de Tchouameni lo pones a partir la pana en un centro del campo top, se estrella. Casemiro es un pivote nato, no hay más que verlo jugar, pero Tchouameni necesita bastante aprendizaje para jugar sólo en esa posición.

Y ya te digo yo que si los demás defensas están sanos y Tchouameni no se hace bien con el puesto, en unos cuartos de Champions Ancelotti pone a Alaba de titular por delante de Camavinga y Tchouameni sin dudarlo. Otra cosa es que esté de acuerdo, pero parece que no conocéis a Ancelotti.


----------



## Kantabron (18 Ago 2022)

keko dijo:


> pues no está mal tirada esa jugada, no.



Editado porque estaban los datos erróneos


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo es que no creo mucho en eso de soltar a un jugador a ponerse en una posición que no domina y que en 10 partidos aprenda. Sí creo en poner a un jugador de titular, que coja experiencia, y a base de inteligencia comprenda cómo adaptarse a una nueva posición. Modric es un buen ejemplo, a base de horas de fútbol supo pasar de ser mediapuntilla pintón a un centrocampista con todas las letras, pero si con la edad de Tchouameni lo pones a partir la pana en un centro del campo top, se estrella. Casemiro es un pivote nato, no hay más que verlo jugar, pero Tchouameni necesita bastante aprendizaje para jugar sólo en esa posición.
> 
> Y ya te digo yo que si los demás defensas están sanos y Tchouameni no se hace bien con el puesto, en unos cuartos de Champions Ancelotti pone a Alaba de titular por delante de Camavinga y Tchouameni sin dudarlo. Otra cosa es que esté de acuerdo, pero parece que no conocéis a Ancelotti.



Pero, ¿por qué dices que Tchouameni es una posición que no domina? Modric sí puede pero Tchouameni o Camavinga no. 
No hay quien lo entienda, sois unos ansiosos. 

Alaba cuando ha jugado en el medio ha sido de 6 o de 8, nunca de 5, pero ese sí vale; los franceses no... 

Respecto a Carlo, ya ha dicho que Alaba sólo sería central o LI salvo fuerza mayor. Hay 6 centrocampistas en plantilla. Antes de Alaba al 5 va Kroos y primero que Kroos los franceses.


----------



## feps (18 Ago 2022)

El Manchester United pagó por un pésimo defensa como Maguire 87 millones de euros. Y aquí los piperos madridistas conformándose con 70, por traspasarles un jugador mucho mejor. Si por un defensa tan vulgar como Maguire pagaron esa burrada, ¿cómo pretendéis que paguen menos por un mediocentro top mundial?


----------



## Xequinfumfa (18 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Por cierto, llamadme loco pero como segundo delantero yo fichaba a Aubameyang con los ojos cerrados. Sí vale parece una locura tener al delantero principal con 34 camino de 35 años y al sustituto con 33 recién cumplidos pero precisamente por eso, por su edad, Auba no puede ponerse exigente en cuanto a titularidad. Además ha sido siempre merengón y le prometió a su abuelo que jugaría en el Madrid. Por 20 millones el Barsa, que va pelao, nos lo vende, o se lo cambiamos por Asensio, me la suda. Abro debate y abro paraguas.



Pienso exactamente igual. 
Sería un sustituto cojonudo de Benzema.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Creo que estaba cansado del peso del escudo, de la exigencia y de la presion.
> Le hizo un favor al club.



Y Ramos, no se olvide del gran favor que tambien le hizo Ramos. De lo contrario, ya estaria otra vez llorando por una ampliacion de contrato.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Bueno Kanté no es cojo eh, puede destacar en la faceta de correr pero con el balón es aceptable.
> Es como decir que Xabi Alonso en su día no era top porque no corría.
> Hay que parchear debilidades con fortalezas y estamos hablando de gente muy muy top, que bajo mi punto de vista Fabinho no alcanzará nunca.



Me refiero a tacticamente, una cosa es ser una locomotora, y otra saber estar siempre en el lugar adecuado.


----------



## JimTonic (18 Ago 2022)

Casimiro se va, el presi le ha puesto una marca porque necesita dinero 


Un par de semanas con el pedrero machacando a Casimiro y lo tenemos a final de mes en Londres


----------



## ccc (18 Ago 2022)

Si se va, es la venta del anyo:

- Tiene 30 anyos.
- Ha dado sus mejores anyos (desde hace 2 anyos esta bajando el nivel).
- Deja mas de 50 millones seguramente (no me creo que nos den 70 anyos).
- La venta se produce porque el manchester no puede comprar a Frenky de Jong: Nuevas palancas del BCN aseguradas, mas cerca de SA.
- Apostamos por los jovenes dandoles partidos y no hay que olvidar que el anyo pasado todas las remontadas se las debemos a ellos, no a Casemiro y co.

Y para Casemiro es lo mejor:

- Se hace con un ultimo gran contrato mucho mejor del existente.
- Se va a un club donde se puede tocar los huevos despues del mundial: El ya tiene su porron de Champions.
- Nadie le va a competir su puesto.

Joder, es demasiado bueno para creerlo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Ago 2022)

Debe de estar calentito el tema Casemiro en Manchester,este hilo se abrio el martes y tiene nada mas y nada menos que 70 paginas ya…






Casemiro







www.redcafe.net


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Ago 2022)

Las últimas noticias dicen que por 70 kg al Madrid se va, que acepta Casemiro, si se va ausencio si no fichan ahora, en enero fichan uno o dos, no hay que ser un genio para verlo, eso si no fichan algo antes de terminar el mes.


----------



## juantxxxo (18 Ago 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Todavía no está preparado para jugar como único hombre por delante de la defensa ni tiene los automatismos. En el Mónaco era doble pivote, con más libertad para irse arriba. Un pivote único pide más rigor táctico que aún le queda aprender.



Concuerdo. Tchoua no es un stopper puro, tiene que adaptarse y un añito con Case le iría de perlas. En mi opinión, mala noticia si se va. Recordad esa noche de Champions en Alemania hace ya unos años cuánto lo echamos de menos mientras despuntaba en el Oporto.

Pensaba que la niña bonita, como se titula este hilo, podría ser factible este año que viene a pesar del puñetero mundial a mitad de temporada, pero todo esto no me gusta nada. Espero equivocarme!!!


----------



## Mecanosfera (18 Ago 2022)

Bueno, tiene toda la pinta de que se va a hacer. Este silencio de los implicados lo dice todo: estarán atando flecos de contrato y ya está.

Es lo que hay. Ojalá le vaya super bien y calle la boca a quienes creen que con 30 años uno ya está en la cuesta abajo. Ojalá gane la Premier y la Europa League, además de todas esas copas random inglesas, y que el año que viene le vaya muy bien en Champions. Lo único bueno que veo a todo este asunto es que ya tengo un equipo inglés al que animar.


----------



## tHE DOG. (18 Ago 2022)

Lo que no me entra en la cabeza es lo que están haciendo los Glazer con el United. Qué manera de fichar mal siendo el club más rico del mundo hasta hace nada. Varane, Cristiano y Casemiro, con habernos preguntado les hubiéramos dicho que estaban acabados y que no los ficharan. De Jong? ¿Por 80 millones? Pero si es un matao! Un don nadie mediocre. No entiendo qué hacen en ese club, siempre han fichado fatal, pero desde hace unos 10 años es increíble que solo compran basura a precio de oro.

Yo a Casemiro no lo vendería porque es un jugador muy bueno y a cambio solo tendremos dinero que no irá a mi bolsillo. Será debilitar al equipo aunque esté ya en declive. Si me dicen que con ese dinero van a comprar a uno igual de nivel pues vale, pero mientras tanto, preferiría que siguiera, aunque a partir de los 30 ya pocos mantienen el nivel y vender siempre es recomendable por si acaso.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Ago 2022)

Está hecho ya. 

55 + 20 o 60 + 15.

En ningún caso llegará a los 80 millones.


----------



## Dr.Muller (18 Ago 2022)

El madrid lo tiene a huevo para pillar 80 millones por case
se va siendo el mejor 5 del mundo y hay gente para por lo menos ir tirando
el chaval se merece el contrato de su vida
si el Manchester cree que su Casemiro va a ser como el del madrid se equivoca
adios con todos los honores y mil gracias por todo crack


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Ago 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Si se va, es la venta del anyo:
> 
> - Tiene 30 anyos.
> - Ha dado sus mejores anyos (desde hace 2 anyos esta bajando el nivel).
> ...



Económicamente es un negocio redondo. No se puede no hacer si estamos cerca de los 80 (que esta gente fichó a Maguire por más de 80…).

Deportivamente perdemos un jugador excepcional que para partidos top ahora mismo no es sustituible. No sabemos cómo Aurelio rendirá en esos contextos.

Para mí la operación es redonda si fichamos dónde falta, un atacante top. Si no hacemos eso la operación se quedaría coja.


----------



## feps (18 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Económicamente es un negocio redondo. No se puede no hacer si estamos cerca de los 80 (que esta gente fichó a Maguire por más de 80…).
> 
> Deportivamente perdemos un jugador excepcional que para partidos top ahora mismo no es sustituible. No sabemos cómo Aurelio rendirá en esos contextos.
> 
> Para mí la operación es redonda si fichamos dónde falta, un atacante top. Si no hacemos eso la operación se quedaría coja.



El nuevo campo está saliendo por un huevo y medio. El Madrid no va a fichar a ningún delantero, especialmente porque por un RdT le pedirán más que por Casemiro. Me parece un error perder a este jugador en la madurez de su carrera, y más todavía no exigir un pastizal. Su ausencia, a corto plazo, va a ser un problema gordo porque Tchouaméni está verde.


----------



## tHE DOG. (18 Ago 2022)




----------



## fogbugz (18 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> El nuevo campo está saliendo por un huevo y medio. El Madrid no va a fichar a ningún delantero, especialmente porque por un RdT le pedirán más que por Casemiro. Me parece un error perder a este jugador en la madurez de su carrera, y más todavía no exigir un pastizal. Su ausencia, a corto plazo, va a ser un problema gordo porque Tchouaméni está verde.



A mi tambien. Encima no hay donde gastar el dinero, y tampoco dan tanto.

Muchos fichajes del Madrid han dado su rendimiento optimo cerca de los 30 anos, precisamente donde esta Casemiro ahora mismo.

Error colosal en mi opinion.

Tampoco entiendo como le interesa al jugador, el United es una trituradora de carreras.

Yo le mejoraria un poco el contrato o le renovaria un ano mas.


----------



## feps (18 Ago 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


>



100 kilos y gracias por todo. Espero que Flopper no sea tonto y saque hasta el último euro.


----------



## _Suso_ (18 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> El nuevo campo está saliendo por un huevo y medio. El Madrid no va a fichar a ningún delantero, especialmente porque por un RdT le pedirán más que por Casemiro. Me parece un error perder a este jugador en la madurez de su carrera, y más todavía no exigir un pastizal. Su ausencia, a corto plazo, va a ser un problema gordo porque Tchouaméni está verde.



Por el campo no se paga ni un euro hasta que esté acabado y comience a generar ingresos, en eso FLO como en muchas otras cosas lo ha hecho perfecto.

Lo de no exigir un pastizal, aún no lo sabemos, pero por experiencia FLO suele vender caro no, lo siguiente, recordemos que vendió a Cristiano por lo mismo que costó y ya viejo, por Morata sacó una pasta, etc.


----------



## feps (18 Ago 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> A mi tambien. Encima no hay donde gastar el dinero, y tampoco dan tanto.
> 
> Muchos fichajes del Madrid han dado su rendimiento optimo cerca de los 30 anos, precisamente donde esta Casemiro ahora mismo.
> 
> ...



Si Casemiro desea irse estará firmando el contrato de su vida y el final de su carrera. Ahora toca que Florentino saque al tiburón de los negocios que lleva dentro. 

Ningún jugador por encima del club, ni siquiera Cristiano.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Ago 2022)

Yo estoy flipando  .

También os digo, si es el jugador el que ha "movido" ficha, "me siento" menos culpable. 

Es verdad que se han fichado jóvenes para cubrir esa posición a medio plazo. Pero me parece que esra venta en 2024 habría estado mejor.

La única motivación parece monetaria. La verdad. Veremos como acaba. Si me lo dicen hace 2 semanas me desorino entero.


----------



## tHE DOG. (18 Ago 2022)

Casemiro sabe que en el Madrid tampoco va a ganar nada y se va al foco mundial del fútbol que es la Premier.

Sabe que el Madrid, el Barcelona y la liga española están acabados, milagros aparte.

Por ese pastizal nadie lo rechaza en esas circunstancias. El Madrid ya estaba muerto varios años pero es que este que tiene dinero tampoco ha fichado a nadie que renueve de verdad al equipo con nivel alto. Lo raro será que pase de octavos.


----------



## Raul83 (18 Ago 2022)

Florentino es GILIPOLLAS. Sin Casemiro, ni Mbappé, ni Haaland, porque tengamos un vejestorio que después del balón de oro y el mundial va a pegar un bajón.


----------



## Raul83 (18 Ago 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Casemiro sabe que en el Madrid tampoco va a ganar nada y se va al foco mundial del fútbol que es la Premier.
> 
> Sabe que el Madrid, el Barcelona y la liga española están acabados, milagros aparte.
> 
> Por ese pastizal nadie lo rechaza en esas circunstancias. El Madrid ya estaba muerto varios años pero es que este que tiene dinero tampoco ha fichado a nadie que renueve de verdad al equipo con nivel alto. Lo raro será que pase de octavos.



¿No iba a ser un desastre el Brexit? Ya lo bemos. Nosotros mientras chupando pene judío de la UE.


----------



## tHE DOG. (18 Ago 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Florentino es GILIPOLLAS. Sin Casemiro, ni Mbappé, ni Haaland, porque tengamos un vejestorio que después del balón de oro y el mundial va a pegar un bajón.



Florentino dijo hace mucho tiempo que no iba a retener nunca a un jugador que se quisiera marchar, que no quería jugadores a disgusto, y les abriría a todos la puerta por una cantidad de mercado realista, sin favores.

Así que solo está aplicando la norma. No quiere subirle el sueldo a Casemiro porque no les interesa habiendo invertido una fortuna en Chuache y lo tiene que vender. Tampoco es una tragedia, los de 30 años ya son viejos y raramente compensa renovarlos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Ago 2022)

ya me lo veo,todos los cuñados y entendidos del hilo por lo menos durante el proximo año cada vez que se pierda un partido "ejjque con Case esto no hubiera ocurrido,porque el hubiera hecho esto y lo otro,porque su experiencia,porque fulanito es que esta verde y bla bla bla" 

no hace falta ser adivino,lo mismo que ocurrio cuando se fue CR7...


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

El fútbol es para los valientes, dejad de llorar. Tchouameni, es tu momento, sal y calla bocas, demuestra que ningún jugador de 100 kilos y 23 años es un paquete.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Al centro del campo del Madrid lo avasallaron durante la mayor parte del tiempo en las eliminatorias de la pasada champions,pero ahora por lo visto todos son imprescindibles e insustituibles
> 
> bueno,mejor pensar eso que creer que con tios que son millonarios y privilegiados hay que moverse por "agradecimiento" y no por los puros intereses del club. Lo dicho,gente que se enamora de los jugadores...




Más razón que un santo, la gente es un tanto extraña.

Por un lado todos hemos visto el año pasado como kroos y Casimiro la cagaban partido tras partido y no les daba para mas, Modric como es un semidiós con jugar un rato bien le vale.

Ofrecen 60 kilos por un tio de 30 años que en teoría tienes cubierto su puesto y liberas una ficha para traer gente necesaria y a todo el mundo le parece mal.

SOn esos mismo que renovaban a ramos o que abrían dejado jugar a Raúl hasta los 40 y a Casillas cantar hasta los 35.


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Más razón que un santo, la gente es un tanto extraña.
> 
> Por un lado todos hemos visto el año pasado como kroos y Casimiro la cagaban partido tras partido y no les daba para mas, Modric como es un semidiós con jugar un rato bien le vale.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy seguro de que ha sido el Madrid el que ha ido ofreciendo a Casemiro a ver si alguien picaba. Y alguien en Manchester se lleva un detallito por la gestión.

Salvo raras excepciones a los jugadores hay que largarlos a los 30 años ganando dinero por ellos. Anda que no se comió el Madrid acabados con contratos tremendos tipo Salgado, Raúl, Casillas, muchísimos que fueron ruinas andantes para el club.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Yo estoy seguro de que ha sido el Madrid el que ha ido ofreciendo a Casemiro a ver si alguien picaba. Y alguien en Manchester se lleva un detallito por la gestión.



Seguramente, lo cual nos hace ver lo inteligente que es el Florencio.


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Yo estoy seguro de que ha sido el Madrid el que ha ido ofreciendo a Casemiro a ver si alguien picaba. Y alguien en Manchester se lleva un detallito por la gestión.
> 
> Salvo raras excepciones a los jugadores hay que largarlos a los 30 años ganando dinero por ellos. Anda que no se comió el Madrid acabados con contratos tremendos tipo Salgado, Raúl, Casillas, muchísimos que fueron ruinas andantes para el club.



Pues menos mal que no vendimos con 30 a Modric, Benzema, Ramos y Kroos, genio


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Seguramente, lo cual nos hace ver lo inteligente que es el Florencio.



Si en algo ha mejorado el Madrid es en comprar y vender. Aún se come marrones y comete errores tipo el fichaje espantoso de Hazard o el de Jovic o el de Rodrygo que son 250 millones entre los tres por ejemplo, pero en general aprendieron a comprar y vender bien y a tiempo con Mou. Tener a Casemiro y Chuache a la vez es muy caro. Seguramente ya tengan a un suplente joven o barato para Case. La gestión económica de Florentino en general es espectacular.


----------



## VYP de Álava (19 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Está hecho ya.
> 
> 55 + 20 o 60 + 15.
> 
> En ningún caso llegará a los 80 millones.



Es un error venderlo a ese precio. Y Casemiro, está dispuesto a irse a ese equipo ridículo? Lo entendería si fuera el PSG, pero el United es un equipo lamentable.


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Pues menos mal que no vendimos con 30 a Modric, Benzema, Ramos y Kroos, genio



Los milagros a Lourdes, payaso. El Madrid lleva 4 años muerto dando pena y haciendo el ridículo hasta en la 14.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Los milagros a Lourdes, payaso. El Madrid lleva 4 años muerto dando pena y haciendo el ridículo hasta en la 14.



Ignore por subnormal o culerdo.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Es un error venderlo a ese precio. Y Casemiro, está dispuesto a irse a ese equipo ridículo? Lo entendería si fuera el PSG, pero el United es un equipo lamentable.



70 kilos por un tío de 30 años con recambio en el equipo y lo más importante es que se quiere ir él. 

El destino lo elige él, nosotros como equipo ni pinchamos ni cortamos. Es su decisión.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> El nuevo campo está saliendo por un huevo y medio. El Madrid no va a fichar a ningún delantero, especialmente porque por un RdT le pedirán más que por Casemiro. Me parece un error perder a este jugador en la madurez de su carrera, y más todavía no exigir un pastizal. Su ausencia, a corto plazo, va a ser un problema gordo porque Tchouaméni está verde.



Aurelio no está tan verde como Casemiro pasado. Lleva un par de años intuyendo un cierto declive, pero se agranda en los grandes partidos.

Personalmente pienso que Casemiro ya ha jugado su “mejor partido” y en esas condiciones se debe vender ante una buena oferta… en especial si vamos a suplir carencias arriba. Porque es donde falta gente, en el centro sobra un poco…

Dicho esto la transición no va a ser fácil porque Aurelio, pese a estar asentado con Francia y tener un techo altísimo (tanto o más que Casemiro) viene a un equipo nuevo y hay que tener personalidad. No se va a convertir en jerarca en un día.


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

Veremos a ver si esta vez el fax funciona y no se acaba jodiendo todo. XD. 
A mi me parece mala noticia para el Madrid deportivamente hablando. Económicamente no parece tan mala. 
Sobretodo me parece mal precedente que te quiten a un titular a golpe de talonario.


----------



## VYP de Álava (19 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> 70 kilos por un tío de 30 años con recambio en el equipo y lo más importante es que se quiere ir él.
> 
> El destino lo elige él, nosotros como equipo ni pinchamos ni cortamos. Es su decisión.



No lo entiendo, tan desesperado está por dinero para irse a semejante mierda de club disfuncional? Que me dices el PSG y aun lo entiendo, pero el United va a seguir haciendo el ridículo en la liga, el entrenador le va a exigir presión y despliegue físico que ya hemos visto que Casemiro ya está flojeando en eso. 

No sé me parece muy raro todo esto. Y ahora el relato de que hace falta pasta cuando para Tchouameni había de sobra y el año pasado había 200 para Mbappe y no se ha fichado otra cosa. Ahora ya no hay dinero. A otro perro con ese hueso.


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Veremos a ver si esta vez el fax funciona y no se acaba jodiendo todo. XD.
> A mi me parece mala noticia para el Madrid deportivamente hablando. Económicamente no parece tan mala.
> Sobretodo me parece mal precedente que te quiten a un titular a golpe de talonario.



Al Madrid no le quitan nada. Si el Madrid quisiera le doblaba el sueldo que está cobrando 7 netos de mierda. Lo está largando Florentino como largó a Robben, Sneijder, Özil o Di María para traer a Kaká o Bale que eran mucho mejores.

Deportivamente hablando nos debilitamos en teoría, pero decidiieron que no se podía dejar pasar la ocasión de fichar a Chuache y eso siginificaba vender a Case de ser posible por demasiada pasta y quizás malestar de Case en ser suplente o alternar. Todo muy normal y bien hecho. Florentino y JAS cometen pocos errores.


----------



## Mecanosfera (19 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> No lo entiendo, tan desesperado está por dinero para irse a semejante mierda de club disfuncional? Que me dices el PSG y aun lo entiendo, pero el United va a seguir haciendo el ridículo en la liga, el entrenador le va a exigir presión y despliegue físico que ya hemos visto que Casemiro ya está flojeando en eso.
> 
> No sé me parece muy raro todo esto. Y ahora el relato de que hace falta pasta cuando para Tchouameni había de sobra y el año pasado había 200 para Mbappe y no se ha fichado otra cosa. Ahora ya no hay dinero. A otro perro con ese hueso.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Lo descorazonador es que muchos grandes equipos de champions hubiesen tanteado la opción de comprarle de saber que estaba en el mercado, y seguramente podría haber encontrado un destino más digno para sus últimos años. Por eso muchos madridistas aplauden con las orejas por esta venta, dando por hecho que el ManU es un club de serie B que no te va a plantar cara en nada, pero para Case tiene un algo de humillante. El ManU es el hazmerreir de las grandes ligas y la postura de los pro-venta sería muy diferente si su destino fuese por ejemplo el City, algo que nos resultaría imperdonable.


----------



## Neiklot (19 Ago 2022)

Casemiro es un jugador forjado en las mas grandes batallas, un verdadero ganador de partidos. El Madrid no necesita 60 millones para nada. Esta venta es un error lo mires por donde lo mires, ni 30 años ni pollas.


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Ago 2022)

Neiklot dijo:


> Casemiro es un jugador forjado en las mas grandes batallas, un verdadero ganador de partidos. El Madrid no necesita 60 millones para nada. Esta venta es un error lo mires por donde lo mires, ni 30 años ni pollas.



Loser de mierda a babor. Esta gente es un puto cáncer social en todas las esferas. Matadle.


----------



## VYP de Álava (19 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Lo descorazonador es que muchos grandes equipos de champions hubiesen tanteado la opción de comprarle de saber que estaba en el mercado, y seguramente podría haber encontrado un destino más digno para sus últimos años. Por eso muchos madridistas aplauden con las orejas por esta venta, dando por hecho que el ManU es un club de serie B que no te va a plantar cara en nada, pero para Case tiene un algo de humillante. El ManU es el hazmerreir de las grandes ligas y la postura de los pro-venta sería muy diferente si su destino fuese por ejemplo el City, algo que nos resultaría imperdonable.



Aquí hay algo que se me escapa. Si damos por bueno que Casemiro no estaba en el mercado, y ha llegado una oferta del United y el Madrid ha decidido comunicárselo a Casemiro para ver qué le parece lo que le ofrecen y éste se quiera ir por dinero, cuando si el problema era ése, podría haberse puesto a buscar equipos desde mayo y no esperar a que viniera alguien sin haberse puesto en el mercado...

Acaso se ve amenazado por Tchouameni, miedo a quedar expuesto y se quiere ir antes de que eso pase? No debería tener ese miedo, debería verlo como alguien a quien entregar el testigo. El reconocimiento del club y la afición siempre lo va a tener. 

Huele muy raro todo esto, a Florentinada con relatos contradictorios.


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Aquí hay algo que se me escapa. Si damos por bueno que Casemiro no estaba en el mercado, y ha llegado una oferta del United y el Madrid ha decidido comunicárselo a Casemiro para ver qué le parece lo que le ofrecen y éste se quiera ir por dinero, cuando si el problema era ése, podría haberse puesto a buscar equipos desde mayo y no esperar a que viniera alguien sin haberse puesto en el mercado...
> 
> Acaso se ve amenazado por Tchouameni, miedo a quedar expuesto y se quiere ir antes de que eso pase? No debería tener ese miedo, debería verlo como alguien a quien entregar el testigo. El reconocimiento del club y la afición siempre lo va a tener.
> 
> Huele muy raro todo esto, a Florentinada con relatos contradictorios.



¿Eres tan rico que desprecias que se mueva por 56 millones netos vs 28?


----------



## Mecanosfera (19 Ago 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> ¿Eres tan rico que desprecias que se mueva por 56 millones netos vs 28?



Ahora mismo acaban de dar un dato interesante en el chiringuito: el ManU ha ido hasta por 5 jugadores del barsa, ofreciéndoles a todos ellos mucho más de lo que ganan ahora, y todos han rechazado la oferta. Da que pensar.


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Ahora mismo acaban de dar un dato interesante en el chiringuito: el ManU ha ido hasta por 5 jugadores del barsa, ofreciéndoles a todos ellos mucho más de lo que ganan ahora, y todos han rechazado la oferta. Da que pensar.



Es que eso es mentira.


----------



## Mecanosfera (19 Ago 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Es que eso es mentira.



Hasta donde sabemos, el caso De Jong es innegable, los otros 4 (no recuerdo los nombres, creo que mencionaron a Dest, Dembele, Aube y algún otro) es debatible. Pero lo que De Jong ha rechazado pese a las presiones inhumanas del barsa durante semanas, con Case se ha resuelto en horas.


----------



## VYP de Álava (19 Ago 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> ¿Eres tan rico que desprecias que se mueva por 56 millones netos vs 28?



1°. Esta situación no es real.
2°. Si lo que quiere es cobrar más, por qué no se lo pides al club? Se supone que estás a gusto. Y si el club dice que no, por qué no te pones en el mercado? El club no te va a retener contra tu voluntad. Pero eso se hace en junio y vas analizando las ofertas que te llegan, no lo haces así, a aferrarte a lo que pillas a dos semanas de cerrar el mercado y a un club que está muerto. Es muy raro todo esto.


----------



## VYP de Álava (19 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Ahora mismo acaban de dar un dato interesante en el chiringuito: el ManU ha ido hasta por 5 jugadores del barsa, ofreciéndoles a todos ellos mucho más de lo que ganan ahora, y todos han rechazado la oferta. Da que pensar.



Es muy sencillo. El United es una trituradora y cementerio de jugadores. Ya llevan 10 años así, motivo suficiente para desconfiar si lo que quieres es que al menos mantener tu reputación.


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Hasta donde sabemos, el caso De Jong es innegable, los otros 4 (no recuerdo los nombres, creo que mencionaron a Dest, Dembele, Aube y algún otro) es debatible. Pero lo que De Jong ha rechazado pese a las presiones inhumanas del barsa durante semanas, con Case se ha resuelto en horas.



De Jong no ha rechazado al United, ha rechazado perder un pastizal. Los otros son malísimos, todo eso es Ummo. 

Yo creo que el Madrid se debilita sin Case pero entiendo la operación. Me recuerda a las salidas de Casillas, Raúl, Sneijder, Robben, Ozil, DiMaría, Higuaín o Cristiano, que fue un coñazo aguantar a los pesaos de siempre. Son un cáncer.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> ya me lo veo,todos los cuñados y entendidos del hilo por lo menos durante el proximo año cada vez que se pierda un partido "ejjque con Case esto no hubiera ocurrido,porque el hubiera hecho esto y lo otro,porque su experiencia,porque fulanito es que esta verde y bla bla bla"
> 
> no hace falta ser adivino,lo mismo que ocurrio cuando se fue CR7...



Es una buena comparación porque el problema de CR7 no fue su venta, fue en qué de empleó el dinero de esa venta y de su monstruosa ficha. 

Vender a Casemiro por vender empeora a la plantilla. Que quiera irse o no, y por cuánto lo vendamos, es irrelevante. Me reservo el juicio hasta ver cómo está la plantilla el 1 de septiembre.

Por cierto, esto podía haber esperado una semana, porque el sábado hay un partido chunguete fuera de casa que Casemiro iba a jugar.


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> 1°. Esta situación no es real.
> 2°. Si lo que quiere es cobrar más, por qué no se lo pides al club? Se supone que estás a gusto. Y si el club dice que no, por qué no te pones en el mercado? El club no te va a retener contra tu voluntad. Pero eso se hace en junio y vas analizando las ofertas que te llegan, no lo haces así, a aferrarte a lo que pillas a dos semanas de cerrar el mercado y a un club que está muerto. Es muy raro todo esto.



Coño porque el club ya le ha dicho que ni de coña le da eso. Si esto es una operación de Florentino seguro. El Madrid hace mucho que no tiene dos fichas altas en el mismo puesto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Hasta donde sabemos, el caso De Jong es innegable, los otros 4 (no recuerdo los nombres, creo que mencionaron a Dest, Dembele, Aube y algún otro) es debatible. Pero lo que De Jong ha rechazado pese a las presiones inhumanas del barsa durante semanas, con Case se ha resuelto en horas.



Ninguno de esos jugadores ha ganado nada. Case ha ganado 5 champions. No necesita ya demostrar nada y tiene un equipo grande al que reflotar.


----------



## VYP de Álava (19 Ago 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Coño porque el club ya le ha dicho que ni de coña le da eso. Si esto es una operación de Florentino seguro. El Madrid hace mucho que no tiene dos fichas altas en el mismo puesto.



Pues si no le quieren pagar, muy bien lo vendes. Pero lo haces con tiempo, no a dos semanas de cerrar el mercado cuando casi todos han cerrado plantillas y solo llegan mamarrachadas como las del United y el Barça.


----------



## spam (19 Ago 2022)

Casemiro siempre será uno di noi, y ojalá no hubiera aparecido esa oferta y siga aquí. Pero si llega a marcharse, no veo motivos para sentir vértigo, porque Aurelio va a dejar el surco de su chorra por los campos de Españita y Uropa enteras, citen sin miedo.


----------



## Neiklot (19 Ago 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Loser de mierda a babor. Esta gente es un puto cáncer social en todas las esferas. Matadle.



Ostia y tu quien eres, el tonto de tu pueblo o que.


----------



## Glokta (19 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> No lo entiendo, tan desesperado está por dinero para irse a semejante mierda de club disfuncional? Que me dices el PSG y aun lo entiendo, pero el United va a seguir haciendo el ridículo en la liga, el entrenador le va a exigir presión y despliegue físico que ya hemos visto que Casemiro ya está flojeando en eso.
> 
> No sé me parece muy raro todo esto. Y ahora el relato de que hace falta pasta cuando para Tchouameni había de sobra y el año pasado había 200 para Mbappe y no se ha fichado otra cosa. Ahora ya no hay dinero. A otro perro con ese hueso.



Lo ha ganado todo ya a nivel de clubes, y el United por muy en la mierda q este es el United. Están tan desesperados por un 5 de garantías que le están ofreciendo una morterada de pasta y contrato largo a un tio que es top3 del mundo en lo suyo si pero tiene 30 palos y a priori debería decaer de su prime. Ademas que en el Madrid ya sabemos que pasa cuando empiezas a tener una edad por muy titular que seas, renovaciones anuales y a la baja

Pasta hay pero Floren no es gilipollas y si puede amortizar un tio con un traspaso inflado, siendo que el jugador quiere irse, ahora que igual en 2-3 años vale 5 kilos pues se hará


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> No lo entiendo, tan desesperado está por dinero para irse a semejante mierda de club disfuncional? Que me dices el PSG y aun lo entiendo, pero el United va a seguir haciendo el ridículo en la liga, el entrenador le va a exigir presión y despliegue físico que ya hemos visto que Casemiro ya está flojeando en eso.
> 
> No sé me parece muy raro todo esto. Y ahora el relato de que hace falta pasta cuando para Tchouameni había de sobra y el año pasado había 200 para Mbappe y no se ha fichado otra cosa. Ahora ya no hay dinero. A otro perro con ese hueso.



Yo no he oído nada sobre que el Madrid lo venda. El Madrid accede al pedirlo el futbolista. No es un problema de dinero. Y todo ello sumado a que se viene de ganar una Champions con lo cual hay 0 urgencias. 

Siendo sinceros, Casemiro ya ha jugado sus 25 mejores partidos en el mundo del fútbol. Ahora se avecina un declive paulatino que siendo una leyenda del club seguramente no quiera comerse como hizo Marcelo. 

Casemiro no ha ganado tanto dinero en el fútbol como Sergi Roberto, Alba, Piqué o Busquets por hacernos una idea. Y ahora se asegura unos 50 netos en los próximos 5 años cuando aquí cobraría 35. 

15 millones de euros no me parecen moco de pavo como para rechazarlos siendo además un jugador que en patrocinadores no debe de ingresar mucho. 

Haga lo que haga el club siempre estará mal. Os recomiendo a Richard Dees en ElRadio. Es alucinante escuchar a toda la prensa mamadora recitar lo malo que es y que lo hace siempre el club. Luego tienes que oir que si la central lechera, que si la caverna...


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Al Madrid no le quitan nada. Si el Madrid quisiera le doblaba el sueldo que está cobrando 7 netos de mierda. Lo está largando Florentino como largó a Robben, Sneijder, Özil o Di María para traer a Kaká o Bale que eran mucho mejores.
> 
> Deportivamente hablando nos debilitamos en teoría, pero decidiieron que no se podía dejar pasar la ocasión de fichar a Chuache y eso siginificaba vender a Case de ser posible por demasiada pasta y quizás malestar de Case en ser suplente o alternar. Todo muy normal y bien hecho. Florentino y JAS cometen pocos errores.



Bartomeu vete a otro hilo.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

Neiklot dijo:


> Casemiro es un jugador forjado en las mas grandes batallas, un verdadero ganador de partidos. El Madrid no necesita 60 millones para nada. Esta venta es un error lo mires por donde lo mires, ni 30 años ni pollas.



Se quiere ir él. El club no quiere venderle.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Aquí hay algo que se me escapa. Si damos por bueno que Casemiro no estaba en el mercado, y ha llegado una oferta del United y el Madrid ha decidido comunicárselo a Casemiro para ver qué le parece lo que le ofrecen y éste se quiera ir por dinero, cuando si el problema era ése, podría haberse puesto a buscar equipos desde mayo y no esperar a que viniera alguien sin haberse puesto en el mercado...
> 
> Acaso se ve amenazado por Tchouameni, miedo a quedar expuesto y se quiere ir antes de que eso pase? No debería tener ese miedo, debería verlo como alguien a quien entregar el testigo. El reconocimiento del club y la afición siempre lo va a tener.
> 
> Huele muy raro todo esto, a Florentinada con relatos contradictorios.



Huele a que Casemiro no quiere ser Marcelo.


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Se quiere ir él. El club no quiere venderle.



No quiere pollas. Han tardao.


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Bartomeu vete a otro hilo.



Vete tu puto palurdo canceroso


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Ahora mismo acaban de dar un dato interesante en el chiringuito: el ManU ha ido hasta por 5 jugadores del barsa, ofreciéndoles a todos ellos mucho más de lo que ganan ahora, y todos han rechazado la oferta. Da que pensar.



De Pedrerol hay que creerse el 1℅ de lo que cuenta...


----------



## VYP de Álava (19 Ago 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Lo ha ganado todo ya a nivel de clubes, y el United por muy en la mierda q este es el United. Están tan desesperados por un 5 de garantías que le están ofreciendo una morterada de pasta y contrato largo a un tio que es top3 del mundo en lo suyo si pero tiene 30 palos y a priori debería decaer de su prime. Ademas que en el Madrid ya sabemos que pasa cuando empiezas a tener una edad por muy titular que seas, renovaciones anuales y a la baja
> 
> Pasta hay pero Floren no es gilipollas y si puede amortizar un tio con un traspaso inflado, siendo que el jugador quiere irse, ahora que igual en 2-3 años vale 5 kilos pues se hará



La cuestión es que aún tiene contrato, y en lo que le queda puede rendir perfectamente, más ahora que está Tchouameni para que dosifique. La pasta que puedas ganar por el traspaso, en qué se va a invertir? Veníamos con el rollo de que Casemiro no tenía el puesto doblado, que cuando no jugaba se notaba el bajón, y se comía todos los partidos hasta con la Arandina de turno en copa, y ahora que tienes un sustituto y puedes preparar una transición suave y que Tchouameni aprenda de él, lo vendes? De una manera que no estaba planificada, y todo porque un club en ruinas con dinero ha pulsado el botón de pánico. 

Y no, el United es una porquería, ha arruinado toda su reputación, se ha metido en la Europa League de casualidad y el proyecto Ten Hag huele a que ha nacido muerto. Es que no le veo ningún sentido.


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Yo no he oído nada sobre que el Madrid lo venda. El Madrid accede al pedirlo el futbolista. No es un problema de dinero. Y todo ello sumado a que se viene de ganar una Champions con lo cual hay 0 urgencias.
> 
> Siendo sinceros, Casemiro ya ha jugado sus 25 mejores partidos en el mundo del fútbol. Ahora se avecina un declive paulatino que siendo una leyenda del club seguramente no quiera comerse como hizo Marcelo.
> 
> ...



Ostia un retrasado recomendando a Richard Dees en 2022. Así vas tú de enterao tontazo que erws tontísimo.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> No quiere pollas. Han tardao.



Repito lo dicho, el club no le ha puesto en el mercado. Casemiro ha sido quien ha traído la oferta y el club accede a su venta. Ni más ni menos.


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> De Pedrerol hay que creerse el 1℅ de lo que cuenta...



Claro porque es el que tiene la información más directa del Madrid pero eso a ti no te gusta prefieres creerte a Sison y Richard Dees viejo de mierda


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Osti un retrasado recomendando a Richard Dees en 2022. Así vas tú de enterao tontazo que erws tontísimo.



Claro que si hombre, claro que sí.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Claro porque es el que tiene la información más directa del Madrid pero eso a ti no te gusta prefieres creerte a Sison y Richard Dees viejo de mierda



Tic tac tic tac.


----------



## VYP de Álava (19 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Huele a que Casemiro no quiere ser Marcelo.



Te cito aquí pero he leído el anterior también. Por cierto soy oyente diario de Richard desde hace años 

Es cierto que ya ha dado lo mejor, y eso contando con que no ha tenido descanso apenas, y ahora va a tener a alguien que se vaya a comer los partidos que dan más pereza jugar mientras Tchouameni puede aprender de él y Casemiro dar lo mejor en las grandes citas. No está ni mucho menos acabado y al menos es un jugador perfectamente válido hasta terminar contrato. Realmente esta operación cunde más que la transición que puedas hacer en estos dos años? 

No va a ser un lastre para el club, eso por seguro. Y como decía antes, si el problema fuera el dinero, esta cuestión se habría planteado con tiempo y pactada con el club, no pillando lo primero que llega para irte a un club en descomposición.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Te cito aquí pero he leído el anterior también. Por cierto soy oyente diario de Richard desde hace años



Tontazo eres tontísimo.


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> La cuestión es que aún tiene contrato, y en lo que le queda puede rendir perfectamente, más ahora que está Tchouameni para que dosifique. La pasta que puedas ganar por el traspaso, en qué se va a invertir? Veníamos con el rollo de que Casemiro no tenía el puesto doblado, que cuando no jugaba se notaba el bajón, y se comía todos los partidos hasta con la Arandina de turno en copa, y ahora que tienes un sustituto y puedes preparar una transición suave y que Tchouameni aprenda de él, lo vendes? De una manera que no estaba planificada, y todo porque un club en ruinas con dinero ha pulsado el botón de pánico.
> 
> Y no, el United es una porquería, ha arruinado toda su reputación, se ha metido en la Europa League de casualidad y el proyecto Ten Hag huele a que ha nacido muerto. Es que no le veo ningún sentido.



Nunca se ha dado el caso de fichajes estelares de 80 millones y ese nivel que acepten suplencias, y tampoco Casemiro lo ha aceptado. Lo de ir metiéndole poco a poco es un wishful thinking. Camavinga vino con 18 y la cosa era diferente, pero Chua ya tiene 22 y es una estrella mundial titular con Francia casi al nivel de Mbappé con 18 cuando estalló.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Te cito aquí pero he leído el anterior también. Por cierto soy oyente diario de Richard desde hace años
> 
> Es cierto que ya ha dado lo mejor, y eso contando con que no ha tenido descanso apenas, y ahora va a tener a alguien que se vaya a comer los partidos que dan más pereza jugar mientras Tchouameni puede aprender de él y Casemiro dar lo mejor en las grandes citas. No está ni mucho menos acabado y al menos es un jugador perfectamente válido hasta terminar contrato. Realmente esta operación cunde más que la transición que puedas hacer en estos dos años?
> 
> No va a ser un lastre para el club, eso por seguro. Y como decía antes, si el problema fuera el dinero, esta cuestión se habría planteado con tiempo y pactada con el club, no pillando lo primero que llega para irte a un club en descomposición.



Para mí es un 75% dinero 25% Marcelo.


----------



## VYP de Álava (19 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Tontazo eres tontísimo.



Y esta faltada a qué viene?


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Y esta faltada a qué viene?



Nah, era una coña por la contestación del otro subnormal que igual no leíste.


----------



## VYP de Álava (19 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Nah, era una coña por la contestación del otro subnormal que igual no leíste.



Ah por lo de Richard? Si ni siquiera opina, solo pone negro sobre blanco las contradicciones y el doble rasero de la prensa. Lo de compararle con el trilero de Sison, en fin...


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Ah por lo de Richard? Si ni siquiera opina, solo pone negro sobre blanco las contradicciones y el doble rasero de la prensa. Lo de compararle con el trilero de Sison, en fin...



Cosas de subnormales...


----------



## Neiklot (19 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Se quiere ir él. El club no quiere venderle.



Si, ya se que se quiere ir el, pero Florentino tiene que aflojar un poco el puño con los sueldos porque cualquier don nadie del Barca cobra mas que titulares del Madrid y eso tamppco puede ser. Hay jugadores que tienen que cuidar especialmente y Casemiro es uno de ellos.


----------



## sintripulacion (19 Ago 2022)

Yo no entiendo del todo la postura de Casimiro de irse del Madrid en donde aún puede ganar un par de champions (en cuyo caso agrandaria su leyenda a niveles estratosfericos) para irse a un club de mierda por dinero en el que no parece que vaya a ganar ningún título relevante más.
Lo que deja de ganar económicamente en estos 4 años quedándose en el Madrid y no yéndose al Manchester creo que lo podría compensar más adelante por el pastizal que le pagarían desde la Liga Americana (o de Qatar por ejemplo) a un tío con 34 años y con muchas posibilidades de tener uno de los mejores palmares del mundo si se queda en el Madrid.
Si se va a Manchester creo que ya puede dar por concluido su palmares y seguramente a los 34 no sea tan atractivo para cualquier club de la MLS norteamericana.
Yo en su lugar, viendo la mierda que es el Manchester como club y la ciudad, probablemente me quedaría aquí.
La afición me idolatraria de por vida y para ganar dinero ya me iría después a EEUU con un palmares personal prácticamente inigualable.
Qué os parece?


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

Neiklot dijo:


> Si, ya se que se quiere ir el, pero Florentino tiene que aflojar un poco el puño con los sueldos porque cualquier don nadie del Barca cobra mas que titulares del Madrid y eso tamppco puede ser. Hay jugadores que tienen que cuidar especialmente y Casemiro es uno de ellos.



Tú mismo estas diciendo lo que no hay que hacer. No ser como el Barcelona.


----------



## Phoenician (19 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> El otro dia Ancelotti dijo algo con lo que estoy plenamente de acuerdo, Tchouameni tiene todavia que aprender de Casemiro. Y no hace falta recordar lo que paso tras la marcha de Makelele. Si Casemiro ante una gran oferta, pidiese una mejora de contrato o irse, entonces si me plantearia su venta, pero mientras siga rindiendo y quiera quedarse, no. Al menos esta temporada, para que Tchouameni vaya aprendiendo mientras coge experiencia.



Exacto. Qué aguante un año. Si se va ahora ya Casemiro va a hacer un Varane y Florentino hará un Makelele.


----------



## eloy_85 (19 Ago 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Yo soy un romántico, un sentimental, un sensiblero y todas las cursilerías que se os ocurran. Pero yo no mando ni en mi casa, yo no dirijo una multinacional ni el club más grande la historia del fútbol. Si el Madrid fuera el Betis, dicho con todos los respetos, a estas horas Marcelo, un jugador mítico-histórico, aún formaría parte de la plantilla, al estilo de Joaquín, siendo este último infinitamente menos importante para el Betis de lo que lo ha sido el brasileño para nosotros. Económicamente no nos hubiera costado nada renovarle a la baja y verle darse besitos en el escudo, pero no...homenaje, cariño, _uno di noi _y hasta siempre. Siempre en mi equipo pero sin nómina.
> 
> Si Casemiro se queda, aportando como aporta y aceptando lo que en los próximos años le va a tocar ceder su puesto, por mi parte todo en orden, nos ha tocado la lotería porque nos puede ayudar mucho. Pero imagino que mirando al horizonte, el brasileño ve por un lado mucho banquillo y cada vez menos relevancia en el Madrid y por otro el último gran contrato de su vida y una vida cómoda en un club que aún mantiene cierto nombre en Manchester. Ve los casos de Ramos, Varane y Cristiano, incluso el de Kovacic al que no le va nada mal, y también ve los de Isco, Bale o Marcelo, incluso en el mejor de los casos el de Lucas Vázquez o Nacho. Y entre estar el primer bando o en el segundo, pues se está pensando que quizá le conviene irse con su ex compañeros a Manchester, ganar sus buenos dineros y tener más minutos e importancia.
> 
> No es tonto y está claro que es consciente de que su nivel no es el de hace 5 años, no tiene ni el talento ni la clase de Modric para ir tirando y los dos franceses y el Pajarito están apretando como los hunos a las puertas de Roma.



si ve los casos de Ronaldo, Varane y Ramos, su opción debería ser quedarse, porque todos han fracasado.


----------



## sintripulacion (19 Ago 2022)

Añado a lo que he comentado anteriormente que en el caso de decidir quedarse y si el Madrid le paga actualmente 7 millones netos y el Manchester 13 sería razonable que se le mejorase a 9-10 anuales.
Con ello tito Floren se garantizaría un relevo tranquilo a Tchouameni dado que tendría tiempo de ir aprendiendo de Casimiro, uno de los mejores en el puesto de 5.
Con ello no debilitaria al equipo y Carleto estaría encantado de contar con Casimiro en la plantilla.
Por su parte creo que a Casimiro dejar de ganar 10-12 millones en 3-4 años no es tanto puesto que fácilmente los podría generar más adelante en la MLS y aspirar a conseguir un palmares casi inigualable a nivel mundial si se queda; si se va, repito, ya se puede ir olvidando de ganar nada relevante más.
Por otro lado, no creo que el Madrid necesite los 70 millones, lleva años invirtiendo relativamente poco en fichajes y está muy saneado.
Con tan pocos días para el cierre del mercado es difícil fichar a nadie importante y que no te metan un sablazo y más al Madrid, sabiendo los equipos que tiene dinero fresco.
En definitiva, en una balanza, creo que el tema económico no compensa en absoluto al Madrid.
El perjuicio de debilitar la plantilla creo que es más importante que esos putos 70 millones.
Tito Floren y Casimiro deberían llegar a un acuerdo intermedio para ambas partes por el bien de ambos y por el bien de la salud de Carleto, que precisamente el centro del campo es lo que más tranquilidad le generaba dada la amplitud de opciones.
El Madrid ha de comprar un suplente de garantías a Benzema y olvidarse de vender ninguna pieza relevante como es el caso de Casimiro si quiere optar a todo, que es lo que debe exigirsele al mejor Club del mundo y a su Presidente.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Ago 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Casemiro sabe que en el Madrid tampoco va a ganar nada



Como el año pasado, nada, nada... 



> se va al foco mundial del fútbol que es la Premier.



El foco mundial del fútbol son la Champions y el Mundial, y hace unos días la Supercopa de Europa, que ha tenido mucho que ver con el interés del United por Casemiro. Lo que no es el foco es un equipo acabado como el United.



> Lo raro será que el Madrid pase de octavos.



Jo, jo, jo. jo... ¿De quién eres multi?


----------



## feps (19 Ago 2022)

Cuidado con los multinicks que están proliferando en este hilo. Recomiendo el IGNORE.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Cuidado con los multinicks que están proliferando en este hilo. Recomiendo el IGNORE.



Es que al "Mbappé no viene" del año pasado y a la Copa Valors y al Gamper de éste también quieren añadir como título la Copa "Se va Casemiro".


----------



## hijodepantera (19 Ago 2022)

Hay que hacerse por traumático que sea y punto.
Costo el adiós a cr7 pero tenía que hacerse. 
Costo el adiós a Navas pero tenía que hacerse.
Se cambiaron los centrales.
En todo hemos ganado y ahí están las 2 ligas y la champions para demostrarlo.
El Madrid no puede vivir de sentimentalismos.
Eso solo se permite con Juan Gómez y por otros temas que no son futbolísticos. 
Toca cambiar la CMK y empezaremos por el eslabón débil y sin duda el nuevo centro será mejor. 
Es lo que hay, nada por encima del escudo ni siquiera la bandera española.


----------



## feps (19 Ago 2022)

Curioso este dato del tuit. A última hora perdimos tanto a Xabi como a Casemiro. Sigo pensando que el Madrid va a malvender al brasileño.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Ago 2022)

Se iba o no se iba? 

Me parece lógica la postura de case.

Por cierto, le deseo lo mejor. Ha sido uno de los pilares del Real Madrid de estos últimos 10 años.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Ago 2022)

Además es un tío inteligente. Él veía que iba a perder la titularidad esta temporada.


----------



## fieraverde (19 Ago 2022)

Allí hacer sus salvajadas le va a costar caro , se le ve a acabar el chollo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Ago 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Allí hacer sus salvajadas le va a costar caro , se le ve a acabar el chollo.




La premier deja jugar mucho más que la liga


----------



## Xequinfumfa (19 Ago 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Yo no entiendo del todo la postura de Casimiro de irse del Madrid en donde aún puede ganar un par de champions (en cuyo caso agrandaria su leyenda a niveles estratosfericos) para irse a un club de mierda por dinero en el que no parece que vaya a ganar ningún título relevante más.
> Lo que deja de ganar económicamente en estos 4 años quedándose en el Madrid y no yéndose al Manchester creo que lo podría compensar más adelante por el pastizal que le pagarían desde la Liga Americana (o de Qatar por ejemplo) a un tío con 34 años y con muchas posibilidades de tener uno de los mejores palmares del mundo si se queda en el Madrid.
> Si se va a Manchester creo que ya puede dar por concluido su palmares y seguramente a los 34 no sea tan atractivo para cualquier club de la MLS norteamericana.
> Yo en su lugar, viendo la mierda que es el Manchester como club y la ciudad, probablemente me quedaría aquí.
> ...



Pero si es que es de puro sentido común. Es una operación cojonuda para el club y para Casemiro. 

Para el club: Más de 70 kilos por un tío que ya le ha dado al Madrid sus mejores partidos y para el que has fichado al 5 más prometedor de Europa (Tchouameni) y a un bicharraco que te puede jugar de pivote también perfectamente (Camavinga). 

Para Case: Un año más de contrato del que tenía en Madrid, el doble de sueldo cada año, un equipo donde es titular indiscutible y donde no va a tener ni la mitad de la mitad de la exigencia y la presión que tiene aquí. Se va como un señor y una leyenda, con las puertas abiertas para cuando quiera volver de entrenador o lo que sea, se evita ver cómo los franceses le acaban quitando el puesto...

Es que es perfecto, de verdad.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Pero si es que es de puro sentido común. Es una operación cojonuda para el club y para Casemiro.
> 
> Para el club: Más de 70 kilos por un tío que ya le ha dado al Madrid sus mejores partidos y para el que has fichado al 5 más prometedor de Europa (Tchouameni) y a un bicharraco que te puede jugar de pivote también perfectamente (Camavinga).
> 
> ...



Pues si, y recordar que costó 6 kgs, si le pagan al Madrid 60 es tremendo, si es más ya es la leche. Como decía Marcos López ayer en un video, se vende cuando hay dinero, cuando no hay necesidad, es cuando se vende más caro, y gracias a esas ventas hay dinero.
Encima se va bien, porque el quiere, con entendimiento en ambas partes, cuatro años, gana una pasta, finaliza carrera y como dices puede volver al Madrid para otras historias.
Marcos López recordó el caso Rakitic, ofrecieron una pasta, no quisieron, al año siguiente prácticamente regalado, pero sin ir más lejos, caso Messi, le daban 80 millones más el pastón que te ahorrabas por su sueldazo, la operación suponía para el Barcelona un ahorro de 200 millones, no lo vendió, gastó 140 para ganar una mierda y luego irse sin ver un duro. ¿qué operación es mejor?
Como Cristiano, se fue casi por lo que costó, cuando había dado lo mejor, joder, pero si son negocios que ya los quisiera uno en su vida.


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

Por lo que están diciendo, parece que "el asunto Casemiro" se lleva fraguando desde finales de Mayo. Otra cosa es que no hubiese trascendido.
De ser así, cobra más sentido el fichaje Tchouameni.

Por otro lado, el destino de Manchester U para Casemiro es a todas luces una putisima mierda. Vamos a imaginar que el partido del lunes contra el Liverpool lo pierden (es lo esperable), la semana que viene ficha y debuta en la 4ª jornada ya a -9pts. Es que no es ya ir a un equipo que no juega Champions este año, es que parece que va a tener dificil quedar entre los 4 primeros. Deportivamente va a ser la muerte en vida para este tio.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Por lo que están diciendo, parece que "el asunto Casemiro" se lleva fraguando desde finales de Mayo. Otra cosa es que no hubiese trascendido.
> De ser así, cobra más sentido el fichaje Tchouameni.
> 
> Por otro lado, el destino de Manchester U para Casemiro es a todas luces una putisima mierda. Vamos a imaginar que el partido del lunes contra el Liverpool lo pierden (es lo esperable), la semana que viene ficha y debuta en la 4ª jornada ya a -9pts. Es que no es ya ir a un equipo que no juega Champions este año, es que parece que va a tener dificil quedar entre los 4 primeros. Deportivamente va a ser la muerte en vida para este tio.



Lo único que le quita a uno un poco las penas es que ahora tendrá un poco más de interés ver al ManU y que Cristiano, Varane y Case se lleven bien y hagan la piña de “los cuesta abajo”. 
Ahora entonces será la TMK? La KTM?


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Lo único que le quita a uno un poco las penas es que ahora tendrá un poco más de interés ver al ManU y que Cristiano, Varane y Case se lleven bien y hagan la piña de “los cuesta abajo”.
> Ahora entonces será la TMK? La KTM?



VMK. Parece que Valverde va a ser titularisimo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Ago 2022)

Ahora el madrid que no se vuelva loco.

De mediocentro defensivo tiene a tchoua y a Alaba. DAVID jugó muchas veces en el bayern de mediocentro defensivo.

El Madrid tiene que buscar dos sustitutos en el futuro.

Delantero y uno que sustituya a modric 

Y el sustituto del croata es bellinghan


----------



## pepitoburbujas (19 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Pero si es que es de puro sentido común. Es una operación cojonuda para el club y para Casemiro.
> 
> Para el club: Más de 70 kilos por un tío que ya le ha dado al Madrid sus mejores partidos y para el que has fichado al 5 más prometedor de Europa (Tchouameni) y a un bicharraco que te puede jugar de pivote también perfectamente (Camavinga).
> 
> ...




Bueno, estamos todos igual por lo que veo. 

Creo que hace mejor negocio el Madrid que Casemiro, y que el Madrid no hace un gran negocio con la operación:
- Sí, te dan 70 M€ por un jugador de 30 años. Pero no pensemos que con ese dinero vamos a comprar 7 jugadores de primer nivel. Por cualquier matado nos pedirán esa cantidad o más. Con 30 años Modric empezó a dar sus mejores partidos.
- Que la plantilla queda debilitada es innegable y en eso estaremos todos de acuerdo. De la CMK era al que más cuerda le quedaba. Los otros jóvenes son esperanzadores y superiores en lo físico, pero todavía verdes para según qué ciertos partidos y momentos del juego. En todo caso, Casemiro no era un Isco, un Asensio, que si se van no pasa absolutamente nada. Era una pieza importante.
- Me pregunto qué ha podido llevar al jugador a marcharse a un club de tercera categoría por muy histórico que sea. Lo único el dinero. Pero es que no va a ganar títulos nunca más. No va a jugar champions. El United es una jaula de grillos ahora mismo. La familia se irá con él supongo. Aquí le quedaban tres años de contrato, pero nadie dice que no le fuesen a seguir renovando como a Modric. A lo mejor ha influido el intuir que Tchouaméni le iba a quitar el puesto antes o después, ya que lo ve en los entrenamientos.

Yo lamento que se vaya. Es una pérdida importante, y además con la temporada ya empezada.La plantilla queda debilitada. En lo económico, es bueno para el club, que de vez en cuando saca estas cantidades por la venta de jugadores importantes.

Ahora a ver si viene alquien. No necesariamente para el mismo puesto, si no para esas posiciones que todos sabemos que están cojas. 



Para que nos fiemos de los dimes y diretes de la prensa: durante el verano han salido decenas de nombres, equipos, etc. Y a última hora se va uno de los titulares de una plantilla histórica y nadie lo había visto hasta que ha sido inminente.


----------



## feps (19 Ago 2022)

El único 5 puro, sustituto natural de Casemiro y por eso lo ficharon, se llama Tchouaméni. Los demás serían experimentos de dudosa eficacia.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> VMK. Parece que Valverde va a ser titularisimo.



Valverde mejor en el centro campo. Y fichar alguien bueno para la derecha, donde el uruguayo no está demasiado cómodo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Ago 2022)

FloPer es un cáncer. El peor presidente de la historia. Va a echar del RM y malvender al mejor medio centro del mundo:

- Tiene 30 años (le quedan 5 años al máximo nivel)
- Tiene contrato firmado hasta 2025 (¿para qué están los contratos?)
- Con la temporada ya iniciada (como un equipo pequeño y sin dinero... y evidenciando nula planificación deportiva)
- Con un niñato desconocido como supuesto sustituto (ojalá sea un crack pero, a día de hoy, no es más que un brindis al sol)

Por no hablar de los precios de compraventa: Entiendo que hubieran fichado al tal Tchouameni por 15-20 M EUR, que es lo que van a pedir al RM por una promesa... y que, llegado el caso, se vendiera al mejor medio centro del mundo por 120M EUR. Es todo delirante.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (19 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Ahora el madrid que no se vuelva loco.
> 
> De mediocentro defensivo tiene a tchoua y a Alaba. DAVID jugó muchas veces en el bayern de mediocentro defensivo.
> 
> ...



El Bellingham es inglés, no? Ocuparía por tanto plaza de extranjero. Además, los clubs ingleses lo querrán fichar, y tienen todo el dinero para ello.


----------



## feps (19 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> FloPer es un cáncer. El peor presidente de la historia. Va a echar del RM y malvender al mejor medio centro del mundo:
> 
> - Tiene 30 años (le quedan 5 años al máximo nivel)
> - Tiene contrato firmado hasta 2025 (¿para qué están los contratos?)
> ...



A Casemiro le pueden quedar todavía tres años a gran nivel. Tampoco tenemos que pensar que los del Manchester son imbéciles. Lo más sangrante es el irrisorio traspaso que va a recibir el Real Madrid por una baja de semejante calibre. Tiene sólo 30 años, mediocentro titular de Brasil y el Real Madrid, campeón de liga y Champions. Casi nada al aparato para las cifras tan bajas que se están barajando en un mercado tan inflacionado como el actual. Quien asegure que es un negocio fantástico para el Madrid no sabe lo que dice.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Ago 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> El Bellingham es inglés, no? Ocuparía por tanto plaza de extranjero. Además, los clubs ingleses lo querrán fichar, y tienen todo el dinero para ello.




El fichaje de bellinghan sería para el próximo año


----------



## pepitoburbujas (19 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> A Casemiro le pueden quedar todavía tres años a gran nivel. Tampoco tenemos que pensar que los del Manchester son imbéciles. Lo más sangrante es el irrisorio traspaso que va a recibir el Real Madrid por una baja de semejante calibre.



Irrisorio teniendo en cuenta las cantidades que se pagan en el fútbol inglés por auténticos tuercebotas, por ejemplo el melenas ese. 

Y nosotros pagamos un pastón por Hazard cuando le quedaba 1 año de contrato, en la peor operación de la historia mundial de los fichajes.

Por lo menos espero que no haya problemas de caja en el club. En años sólo hemos gastado gordo en Tchouaméni, y casi lo hemos recuperado con esta venta. Hemos aligerado fichas con las bajas de Bale, Isco, Marcelo.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (19 Ago 2022)

Tanto les pesa el dinero a esta gente? Tienen todas sus necesidades cubiertas y me refiero a necesidades de lujo. Va a vivir igual gane seis que doce, sobretodo si tiene una cabeza encima de los hombros y no un melón. No sé, tiene razón Roncerdo. Te vas a un sitio gris, feo, no vas a jugar por ningún trofeo más en tu vida, un equipo en decadencia… eso te tiene que corroer por dentro. Tienes hijos que son de aquí. No sé.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> A Casemiro le pueden quedar todavía tres años a gran nivel. Tampoco tenemos que pensar que los del Manchester son imbéciles. Lo más sangrante es el irrisorio traspaso que va a recibir el Real Madrid por una baja de semejante calibre. Tiene sólo 30 años, mediocentro titular de Brasil y el Real Madrid, campeón de liga y Champions. Casi nada al aparato para las cifras tan bajas que se están barajando en un mercado tan inflacionado como el actual. Quien asegure que es un negocio fantástico para el Madrid no sabe lo que dice.




A mi me parece una cantidad suficiente por él 

Recuerda las dos últimas temporadas de casemiro. El Madrid ya tiene sustituto


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Tanto les pesa el dinero a esta gente? Tienen todas sus necesidades cubiertas y me refiero a necesidades de lujo. Va a vivir igual gane seis que doce, sobretodo si tiene una cabeza encima de los hombros y no un melón. No sé, tiene ni adonde Roncerdo. Te vas a un sitio gris, feo, no vas a jugar por ningún trofeo más en tu vida, un equipo en decadencia… eso te tiene que corroer por dentro. Tienes hijos que son de aquí. No sé.




Qué le pagan el doble, coño!

Yo tb me iria


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

Vamos a ver una cosa, al Man U le debemos una muy grande por todo aquel asunto del FAX cuando quisieron traer a De Egea.

No sé si gracias a Dios, a Yaveh o a Pazuzu, pero aquello no salió y nos libramos del mayor paquete (con permiso de Karius) que se ha visto en una porteria en un equipo de elite. Desde que está por allí el muchacho, el Man U no levanta cabeza, y con su amigo Maguire tiene pinta que seguirá siendo así, por mucho Casemiro que fichen.

Por todo esto no podemos pedirles mucha pasta. Si aquel Fax acaba llegando a tiempo, no tendríamos las Champions que tenemos hoy día sin dudas.

Apoyo mi comentario con el resumen del último partido del Man U (En el min 17 ya ha cagado 2 bien gordas)


----------



## Phoenician (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Veremos a ver si esta vez el fax funciona y no se acaba jodiendo todo. XD.
> A mi me parece mala noticia para el Madrid deportivamente hablando. Económicamente no parece tan mala.
> Sobretodo me parece mal precedente que te quiten a un titular a golpe de talonario.



Exacto. 

Mañana vienen a por Vini ofreciéndole el doble y los mismos piperos o culerdos camuflados diciendo que le dejen salir por 30 kilos por los servicios prestados y el gol de la 14...

Si el ManU acaba de ofrecer 130 por Joao Félix al menos sacarle esos 130 por un tío con 4 champions como Casemiro.


----------



## feps (19 Ago 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Irrisorio teniendo en cuenta las cantidades que se pagan en el fútbol inglés por auténticos tuercebotas, por ejemplo el melenas ese.
> 
> Y nosotros pagamos un pastón por Hazard cuando le quedaba 1 año de contrato, en la peor operación de la historia mundial de los fichajes.
> 
> Por lo menos espero que no haya problemas de caja en el club. En años sólo hemos gastado gordo en Tchouaméni, y casi lo hemos recuperado con esta venta. Hemos aligerado fichas con las bajas de Bale, Isco, Marcelo.



160 millones por Hazard, con 29 años y restándole un año de contrato. Compra funesta, como la venta de Casemiro por las cifras que se manejan en el fútbol inglés. Como dije ayer, por Cucurella han pagado 65 kilos, ¡por Cucurella!


----------



## feps (19 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Qué le pagan el doble, coño!
> 
> Yo tb me iria



Que al Madrid entonces también le paguen el doble.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> FloPer es un cáncer. El peor presidente de la historia. Va a echar del RM y malvender al mejor medio centro del mundo:
> 
> - Tiene 30 años (le quedan 5 años al máximo nivel)
> - Tiene contrato firmado hasta 2025 (¿para qué están los contratos?)
> ...




a casemiro le quedan 5 años al MAXIMO NIVEL??!!

soy marty : vuelve del futuro al presente doc :
casemiro ya esta temporada ha estado flojo por no decir a un nivel medio malo , solo destacando en algunos partidos sueltos.
su decadencia ya ha empezado.

aun asi yo no soy partidario de venderlo : creo que aun le vendria bien al madrid,
pero si parte de el y quiere irse pues .... muito obrigado , y a sacar por el BUEN DINERO , no migajas : porque esto si seria una cagada

yo si confio en tchouameni : tiene calidad de sobra
le falla : que es joven , algo inexperto para aterrizar de golpe con responsabilidad en un madrid , viniendo de una liga de solteros contra casados , y que cagueto parece que no le pone donde el juega de verdad (esperemos que a partir de ahora si)


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> a casemiro le quedan 5 años al MAXIMO NIVEL??!!
> 
> soy marty : vuelve del futuro al presente doc :
> casemiro ya esta temporada ha estado flojo por no decir a un nivel medio malo , solo destacando en algunos partidos sueltos.
> ...




Tal cual

La temporada pasada de casemiro fue MALA

Era el momento de venderlo


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> Mañana vienen a por Vini ofreciéndole el doble y los mismos piperos o culerdos camuflados diciendo que le dejen salir por 30 kilos por los servicios prestados y el gol de la 14...
> 
> Si el ManU acaba de ofrecer 130 por Joao Félix al menos sacarle esos 130 por un tío con 4 champions como Casemiro.



A mí esto es lo que más me preocupa de todo esto, sinceramente. Que comience la sensación de que te pueden levantar a cualquiera, simplemente ofreciendole más salario. Si no, para que metes clausulas de 500-1000 M, si solo con darle mas al jugador lo vendes (malvendes) por lo que te ofrecen.
Vas a tener que aumentar salarios a Vinicius, Rodrigo, Camavinga, Valverde y demás, porque te viene el PSG, el City o el Brentford con sus super derechos de TV o el jeque de turno y adios.
Hasta ahora, como dice Ancelotti, en este equipo los jugadores se sienten Madridistas y parecía que podías tener a jugadores "mal pagados" porque saben que en ningun lado van a alcanzar la gloria como aquí. Pero con el caso Casemiro, esto se rompe porque él era el máximo exponente de todo eso.


----------



## feps (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A mí esto es lo que más me preocupa de todo esto, sinceramente. Que comience la sensación de que te pueden levantar a cualquiera, simplemente ofreciendole más salario. Si no, para que metes clausulas de 500-1000 M, si solo con darle mas al jugador lo vendes (malvendes) por lo que ofrece.
> Vas a tener que aumentar salarios a Vinicius, Rodrigo, Camavinga, Valverde y demás, porque te viene el PSG o el City y adios, o el Bredford son sus super derechos de TV o el jeque de turno.
> Hasta ahora, como dice Ancelotti, parecía que podías tener a jugadores "mal pagados" porque saben que en ningun lado van a alcanzar la gloria y se sienten Madridistas. Pero con el caso Casemiro, esto se rompe porque el era el máximo exponente de todo eso.



+10000 thanks

De ahí que sea un grave error dejarlo marchar por la quinta parte de su cláusula. Se sienta un gravísimo precedente para las jóvenes estrellas del club, está más claro que el agua.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A mí esto es lo que más me preocupa de todo esto, sinceramente. Que comience la sensación de que te pueden levantar a cualquiera, simplemente ofreciendole más salario. Si no, para que metes clausulas de 500-1000 M, si solo con darle mas al jugador lo vendes (malvendes) por lo que te ofrecen.
> Vas a tener que aumentar salarios a Vinicius, Rodrigo, Camavinga, Valverde y demás, porque te viene el PSG, el City o el Brentford con sus super derechos de TV o el jeque de turno y adios.
> Hasta ahora, como dice Ancelotti, parecía que podías tener a jugadores "mal pagados" porque saben que en ningun lado van a alcanzar la gloria como aquí y se sienten Madridistas. Pero con el caso Casemiro, esto se rompe porque él era el máximo exponente de todo eso.



aqui hay mas intereses y cosas detras que no vemos : tanto por parte del club como del jugador

la clausula que TIENE casemiro , el madrid creo que se la ha digamos quitado , para favorecer su venta

por que? why?

los casos de los demas jugadores : vinicius , rodrygo , valverde , .... , tienen sus clausulas de rescision correspondientes y esas el madrid si que no se las quita , y si que las tendrian que pagar los manchester united , city , etc.


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> +10000 thanks
> 
> De ahí que sea un grave error dejarlo marchar por la quinta parte de su cláusula. Se sienta un gravísimo precedente para las jóvenes estrellas del club, está más claro que el agua.



Es que si lo piensas, eso de "es que se lo ha ganado", en la plantilla se lo han ganado todos menos Hazard, Chumino y Rudiger.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A mí esto es lo que más me preocupa de todo esto, sinceramente. Que comience la sensación de que te pueden levantar a cualquiera, simplemente ofreciendole más salario. Si no, para que metes clausulas de 500-1000 M, si solo con darle mas al jugador lo vendes (malvendes) por lo que te ofrecen.
> Vas a tener que aumentar salarios a Vinicius, Rodrigo, Camavinga, Valverde y demás, porque te viene el PSG o el City y adios, o el Bredford con sus super derechos de TV o el jeque de turno.
> Hasta ahora, como dice Ancelotti, parecía que podías tener a jugadores "mal pagados" porque saben que en ningun lado van a alcanzar la gloria y se sienten Madridistas. Pero con el caso Casemiro, esto se rompe porque el era el máximo exponente de todo eso.




Yo tengo la sensación de que en el club el único que está preocupado es Ancelotti. En la directiva alguno hasta habrá esbozado una sonrisa de satisfacción por la venta, mirando friamente los números.
Los aficionados, pues vemos que se va una pieza importante en el equipo, que si bien es verdad lo que se dice que está en declive, que ha jugado muchos partidos lento y perdiendo balones, siempre ha estado a la altura en los partidos importantes.

Si en los próximos días aparece un Havertz (si Aubameyang va al Chelsea igual se avienen a negociar, pero no creo) o similar también te digo que esto se olvida en cero coma. Si no viene nadie y empezamos a hacer agua en el medio campo, nos acordaremos de este momento.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> El único 5 puro, sustituto natural de Casemiro y por eso lo ficharon, se llama Tchouaméni. Los demás serían experimentos de dudosa eficacia.



A día de hoy Cama es mejor 5 que interior, porque de interior se lía al posicionarse. Alaba puede ser 5 cualquier día. Lo puede ser hasta Valverde.

Por cierto, a Case lo ha elevado de categoría jugar al lado de Modric y sobre todo de Kroos. Jugar al lado de Kroos te hace subir de nivel porque tienes a un tipo que jugando en el interior recibe siempre como un 5 en su lado y lo hace mejor que nadie en el mundo. No nos olvidemos de eso… Case va a sufrir con los maulas del Man United…


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A mí esto es lo que más me preocupa de todo esto, sinceramente. Que comience la sensación de que te pueden levantar a cualquiera, simplemente ofreciendole más salario. Si no, para que metes clausulas de 500-1000 M, si solo con darle mas al jugador lo vendes (malvendes) por lo que te ofrecen.
> Vas a tener que aumentar salarios a Vinicius, Rodrigo, Camavinga, Valverde y demás, porque te viene el PSG, el City o el Brentford con sus super derechos de TV o el jeque de turno y adios.
> Hasta ahora, como dice Ancelotti, parecía que podías tener a jugadores "mal pagados" porque saben que en ningun lado van a alcanzar la gloria como aquí y se sienten Madridistas. Pero con el caso Casemiro, esto se rompe porque él era el máximo exponente de todo eso.




Pero vamos a ver...

Hay alguna salida del madrid estos últimos 10 años que no nos haya salido bien?

Di Maria, Alonso, ozil, Cristiano, varane..

El Madrid ha acertado en todas


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> FloPer es un cáncer. El peor presidente de la historia. Va a echar del RM y malvender al mejor medio centro del mundo:
> 
> - Tiene 30 años (le quedan 5 años al máximo nivel)
> - Tiene contrato firmado hasta 2025 (¿para qué están los contratos?)
> ...



AFortunadamente usted no dirige el club. Casemiro costó 6 millones, te dan un pastón cuando nadie daría nada, solo un desesperado como el Manchester, Casemiro lleva dos años regulares, con excelentes partidos en momentos importantes, pero no en todos. En ese puesto hay dos jugadores a cubrirlo, Camavinga y Chouameni. Aquí todo jugador es un niñato desconocido, aunque sea titular en su equipo y de la selección de Francia. El único problema para el jugador es que jugaba en doble pivote, se tendrá que adaptar, pero como cuando llegó Casemiro. Con 30 años has dado ya grandes partidos, no sabemos cuanto le aguantará el físico. Se nos olvida Marcelo, en un verano pasó de gran jugador a ser un peligro, a perder mucho nivel.


----------



## morritos perfectitos (19 Ago 2022)

¿A qué negro nuevo va a fichar el Madrid?


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> +10000 thanks
> 
> De ahí que sea un grave error dejarlo marchar por la quinta parte de su cláusula. Se sienta un gravísimo precedente para las jóvenes estrellas del club, está más claro que el agua.



Por favor, pensar un poquito, ¿ si vienen con 60 millones por Vinicius lo van a vender? Al contrario, es una cosa buena, cualquier jugador que quiera irse se podrá ir, siempre quela oferta le guste al club. Casemiro si ofrecen 15 millones no lo venden. Exactamente como CRistiano, le dijeron que si traia pasta de un equipo se podía ir, negocio redondo para el Madrid. No escarmentamos viendo los errores de hacer todo lo contrario por parte del BArcelona, además, que miedo van a tener lo sjovenes, joder, Casemiro se va porque quiere, los jovenes se irán porque quieren, siempre mandan ellos. Ahí esta De JOng, no se ha querido ir, y no se ha ido.


----------



## keko (19 Ago 2022)

Como han comentado antes, lo importante de toda esta historia es el precedente que se crea. Por eso, esta venta debe ser por un pastizal, 80 kilos+ 20 variables (asequibles) es la cifra para hablar, como mínimo. No es que Casemiro lo valga (tras los 2 años que lleva, no creo que su valor sea de mas de 60 kilos), es que tienes que vender muy caro para disuadir a los jeques u otros equipos fuertes de Europa, que si no, te desmantelan el equipo una vez iniciada la liga. Ojo con todo esto. La otra alternativa, que es mejorar el contrato de Casemiro, creo que ni se contempla por lo que parece.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> A día de hoy Cama es mejor 5 que interior, porque de interior se lía al posicionarse. Alaba puede ser 5 cualquier día. Lo puede ser hasta Valverde.
> 
> Por cierto, a Case lo ha elevado de categoría jugar al lado de Modric y sobre todo de Kroos. Jugar al lado de Kroos te hace subir de nivel porque tienes a un tipo que jugando en el interior recibe siempre como un 5 en su lado y lo hace mejor que nadie en el mundo. No nos olvidemos de eso… Case va a sufrir con los maulas del Man United…



No tengo dudas de que en el MU no va a destacar como en el Madrid, como otros que se han ido antes. Por eso no entiendo (bueno sí, por el dinero) por qué dejas el mejor club del mundo para irte a otro que está fatal. Yo hubiera preferido seguir en el Madrid cobrando menos y jugando menos, alternando partidos con los nuevos. Pero claro, yo soy un aficionado y no estoy en su lugar.

Lo que nos preocupa es que se va una pieza importante y por tanto el potencial de la plantilla baja, si no lo remedias con alguna incorporación que restituya el potencial perdido. La marcha no ocurre en mayo recién acabada la temporada sino cuando ha comenzado la siguiente, con poco tiempo para reaccionar. Yo tb creo que no va a venir nadie por lo menos hasta el mercado de enero.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> FloPer es un cáncer. El peor presidente de la historia. Va a echar del RM y malvender al mejor medio centro del mundo:
> 
> - Tiene 30 años (le quedan 5 años al máximo nivel)
> - Tiene contrato firmado hasta 2025 (¿para qué están los contratos?)
> ...




Si, un cáncer que ha ganado 7 copas de Eurupa

Que puto asco me dais los piperos


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Por favor, pensar un poquito, ¿ si vienen con 60 millones por Vinicius lo van a vender? Al contrario, es una cosa buena, cualquier jugador que quiera irse se podrá ir, siempre quela oferta le guste al club. Casemiro si ofrecen 15 millones no lo venden. Exactamente como CRistiano, le dijeron que si traia pasta de un equipo se podía ir, negocio redondo para el Madrid. No escarmentamos viendo los errores de hacer todo lo contrario por parte del BArcelona, además, que miedo van a tener lo sjovenes, joder, Casemiro se va porque quiere, los jovenes se irán porque quieren, siempre mandan ellos. Ahí esta De JOng, no se ha querido ir, y no se ha ido.



La cuestión es que te viene Vinicius con que el PSG le da 20 M limpios al año (aqui va a ganar 8M con el nuevo contrato) y que quiere irse.
El PSG ofrece 130 M por él, insuficientes para el club. EL Madrid se niega, le dice que tiene contrato y una clausula de 1000 M y que ese es el precio.
Ya tienes a Vinicius en rebeldia y tocandose las pelotas en el campo y metiendo mal ambiente en el vesturio. Justo lo que no pasó el año pasado con una plantilla unida que acabó como acabó la temporada.


----------



## feps (19 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver...
> 
> Hay alguna salida del madrid estos últimos 10 años que no nos haya salido bien?
> 
> ...



Traspasar a Di María fue una cagada COMO UN PIANO. Fue el MVP de la final de la Décima, que sólo nos acordamos del gol de Ramos. Si Di María hubiera seguido en el Madrid cinco años más, sólo cinco, se hubiese hinchado a regatear, dar asistencias y marcar goles. Un jugadorazo que, cómo no, trajo José Mourinho.


----------



## El chepa (19 Ago 2022)

Por 70 kilos, si ese avión despega y Casemiro no está en él, lo lamentaremos. Tal vez no ahora, tal vez ni hoy ni mañana contra el Celta, pero más tarde, toda su decadencia. 

Algún día lo comprenderéis. Vamos, Vamos. Ve al United, Casemiro.


----------



## feps (19 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Por favor, pensar un poquito, ¿ si vienen con 60 millones por Vinicius lo van a vender? Al contrario, es una cosa buena, cualquier jugador que quiera irse se podrá ir, siempre quela oferta le guste al club. Casemiro si ofrecen 15 millones no lo venden. Exactamente como CRistiano, le dijeron que si traia pasta de un equipo se podía ir, negocio redondo para el Madrid. No escarmentamos viendo los errores de hacer todo lo contrario por parte del BArcelona, además, que miedo van a tener lo sjovenes, joder, Casemiro se va porque quiere, los jovenes se irán porque quieren, siempre mandan ellos. Ahí esta De JOng, no se ha querido ir, y no se ha ido.



Suscribo lo que te acaba de contestar @Andr3ws


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> La cuestión es que te viene Vinicius con que el PSG le da 20 M limpios al año (aqui va a ganar 8M con el nuevo contrato) y que quiere irse.
> El PSG ofrece 130 M por él, insuficientes para el club. EL Madrid se niega, le dice que tiene contrato y una clausula de 1000 M y que ese es el precio.
> Ya tienes a Vinicius en rebeldia y tocandose las pelotas en el campo y metiendo mal ambiente en el vesturio. Justo lo que no pasó el año pasado con una plantilla unida que acabó como acabó la temporada.



no creo que ocurriese eso de que estaria tocandose las pelotas en el campo

en primer lugar porque al segundo partido que lo hiciera iria al banquillo de continuo o directamente a la grada
(esto puede no importarle a unos bale o adelghazard con jeta y de retirada , ¡¿pero a un joven con futuro?!)

y en segundo lugar porque al mismo jugador no le convendria : estaria asi años en el madrid hasta que alguien quisiera pagar los 1000 millones de clausula : que evidentemente NADIE pagaria.

y como el los demas jugadores


----------



## feps (19 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no creo que ocurriese eso de que estaria tocandose las pelotas en el campo
> 
> en primer lugar porque al segundo partido que lo hiciera iria al banquillo de continuo o directamente a la grada
> 
> ...



Discrepo. A un Vinicius no lo vas a tener en la grada. Sería un polvorín, un escándalo. El club más tarde o más temprano se vería obligado a malvenderlo. Si el PSG le ofreciera el doble a Vinicius, al Madrid no le quedaría más remedio que tragar, y visto lo que va a aceptar con Casemiro, los jeques pueden decir que con Vinicius se plantan en 130 kilos.

Insisto: gravísimo precedente que que pagaremos muy caro con los clubes multimillonarios.


----------



## arriondas (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A mí esto es lo que más me preocupa de todo esto, sinceramente. Que comience la sensación de que te pueden levantar a cualquiera, simplemente ofreciendole más salario. Si no, para que metes clausulas de 500-1000 M, si solo con darle mas al jugador lo vendes (malvendes) por lo que te ofrecen.
> Vas a tener que aumentar salarios a Vinicius, Rodrigo, Camavinga, Valverde y demás, porque te viene el PSG, el City o el Brentford con sus super derechos de TV o el jeque de turno y adios.
> Hasta ahora, como dice Ancelotti, en este equipo los jugadores se sienten Madridistas y parecía que podías tener a jugadores "mal pagados" porque saben que en ningun lado van a alcanzar la gloria como aquí. Pero con el caso Casemiro, esto se rompe porque él era el máximo exponente de todo eso.



Competir contra eso es muy difícil. Equipos de la Premier de media tabla o recién ascendidos están gastando más en fichajes que el Sevilla o el Atleti, y desde luego mucho más que el resto de clubes españoles de Betis para abajo. Te va a venir un City, un Arsenal, un PSG, un United, un Newcastle, etc, ofreciendo al Fede Valverde de turno el doble de lo que cobra.... ¿Y qué puedes hacer para impedir que se vaya? ¿Meterte en una carrera de armamentos donde ellos siempre juegan con ventaja? Sus propietarios están poniendo pasta encima de la mesa, lo que haga falta; _será por perres_, que dicen en Asturias...

Lo único con lo que podías contraatacar era que en un equipo como el Madrid iban a ganar más títulos, a llegar a un nivel en lo deportivo impensable en un PSG o en un Newcastle, qué importaba ganar algo menos si ibas a levantar trofeos de prestigio casi todos los años, y jugar siempre en la Champions... Pero viendo lo de Mbappe y ahora Casemiro.,. Fútbol moderno, donde el jugador importa más que el club.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Discrepo. A un Vinicius no lo vas a tener en la grada. Sería un polvorín, un escándalo. El club más tarde o más temprano se vería obligado a malvenderlo. *Si el PSG le ofreciera el doble a Vinicius, al Madrid no le quedaría más remedio que tragar*, y visto lo que va a aceptar con Casemiro, los jeques pueden decir que con Vinicius se plantan en 130 kilos.
> 
> Insisto: gravísimo precedente que podemos pagar carísimo con los clubes multimillonarios.



ya partes de una comparacion no acertada :
estas comparando la realidad de un casemiro de 30 años en decadencia , con un vinicius de 22 años en progresion ascendente

un jugador joven con talento y clara proyeccion de futuro no se tira voluntariamente al banquillo o a la grada indefinidamente porque en otro club le pagan mas , y la razon es porque arruina su carrera.

eso que has dicho en negrita : en absoluto tendria el madrid que tragar.
los que tendrian que tragar serian vinicius y el psg : el primero porque no juega durante años si se pone imbecil , y los segundos porque solo se acepta por vinicius una millonada a lo rata psg

si tu teoria fuera cierta , el madrid (y bayern , atletico , farsa , ....) estarian desmantelados en 3 años por los otros clubs-ilegales-estado


----------



## feps (19 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pero viendo lo de Mbappe y ahora Casemiro.,. Fútbol moderno, donde el jugador importa más que el club.



Por eso el único arma que tiene el Madrid para defenderse es exigir un pastizal por el traspaso, o de lo contrario dichos clubes le acabarán provocando a Florentino una rebelión a bordo.

Lo de menos es que se marche Casemiro. Lo verdaderamente grave es lo que va a ocurrir a partir de ahora con cualquiera de esos clubes que ofrezca el doble a nuestros jóvenes, que estarán tomando nota de lo fácilmente que se va a poder marchar un emblema del campeón de Europa.


----------



## feps (19 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> si tu teoria fuera cierta , el madrid (y bayern , atletico , farsa , ....) estarian desmantelados en 3 años por los otros clubs-ilegales-estado



Es exactamente lo que pretenden, y van por muy buen camino.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Competir contra eso es muy difícil. Equipos de la Premier de media tabla o recién ascendidos están gastando más en fichajes que el Sevilla o el Atleti, y desde luego mucho más que el resto de clubes españoles de Betis para abajo. Te va a venir un City, un Arsenal, un PSG, un United, un Newcastle, etc, ofreciendo al Fede Valverde de turno el doble de lo que cobra.... ¿Y qué puedes hacer para impedir que se vaya? ¿Meterte en una carrera de armamentos donde ellos siempre juegan con ventaja? Sus propietarios están poniendo pasta encima de la mesa, lo que haga falta; _será por perres_, que dicen en Asturias...
> 
> Lo único con lo que podías contraatacar era que en un equipo como el Madrid iban a ganar más títulos, a llegar a un nivel en lo deportivo impensable en un PSG o en un Newcastle, qué importaba ganar algo menos si ibas a levantar trofeos de prestigio casi todos los años, y jugar siempre en la Champions... Pero viendo lo de Mbappe y ahora Casemiro.,. Fútbol moderno, donde el jugador importa más que el club.




entonces para que se ponen clausulas de rescision?

y no me pongas el ejemplo de la de casemiro , porque ahi el mismo madrid es el que voluntariamente se la ha quitado para favorecer su venta : lo que confirma que el propio club queria venderlo


----------



## seven up (19 Ago 2022)

Ojo, no hablan de 80 o de 70 millones, hablan de 60 millones y para mi 60 millones es regalarlo.


El Real Madrid da el OK al Manchester United para la venta de Casemiro
*El Real Madrid da el OK al United para la venta de Casemiro por 60 millones*
El Real Madrid ha dado el OK al United para vender a Casemiro por 60 millones. El conjunto blanco no pondrá ninguna pega y accederá a traspasar al futbolista brasileño, que en estos momentos se decide entre seguir en el club en el que ha hecho historia o aceptar la propuesta inglesa que casi duplicaría su salario. La pelota está en el tejado del jugador que tendrá que dar una respuesta en las próximas horas.

En un principio, el club no quiere desprenderse de él. Sin embargo, comprenden que es una leyenda y que se ha ganado el derecho a decidir su futuro. Por tanto, si Casemiro acepta la propuesta que tiene encima de la mesa, estarán dispuestos a transferirle por la cantidad ofrecida por los ingleses.

Es la gran decisión a la que se enfrenta Casemiro. El Manchester United ha ido con todo a por el futbolista brasileño, al que está intentando agasajar con un contrato de cinco temporadas en el que percibiría anualmente una ficha que duplica a la del Real Madrid. Y esto está haciendo dudar al centrocampista, que a sus 30 años, y después de haber hecho historia en el Bernabéu, se enfrenta ante el gran contrato de su carrera.

Y el Real Madrid no le pondrá ninguna pega. Según puede confirmar OKDIARIO, la entidad madridista ha dado el visto bueno a una propuesta de 60 millones del United. En la entidad blanca catalogan a Casemiro como una leyenda del club y consideran que, después de haberlo ganado todo y haber sido un ejemplo de comportamiento, tiene derecho a una buena salida. Por ello han aceptado la primera propuesta realizada por el Manchester United.

Esperan a que Casemiro mueva ficha
Así que en el Real Madrid siguen esperando que Casemiro mueva ficha. Después de que las negociaciones se hayan intensificado en las últimas horas, el futbolista sigue deshojando la margarita y meditando la que será la gran decisión de su carrera. En su mano está seguir haciendo historia con el conjunto blanco o dar el visto bueno a una oferta que supondría su último gran contrato como jugador. La Premier siempre ha seducido al futbolista que en las próximas horas tendrá que dar una respuesta definitiva.

No será una decisión sencilla. El United ha puesto mucho dinero encima de la mesa. Una cantidad que, en condiciones normales sería irrechazable. Sin embargo, la situación deportiva de un equipo y otro equilibra la balanza. El proyecto madridista es uno de los más sólidos y en él el pivote es una pieza fundamental, mientras que en Old Trafford todo está aún por construir.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> La cuestión es que te viene Vinicius con que el PSG le da 20 M limpios al año (aqui va a ganar 8M con el nuevo contrato) y que quiere irse.
> El PSG ofrece 130 M por él, insuficientes para el club. EL Madrid se niega, le dice que tiene contrato y una clausula de 1000 M y que ese es el precio.
> Ya tienes a Vinicius en rebeldia y tocandose las pelotas en el campo y metiendo mal ambiente en el vesturio. Justo lo que no pasó el año pasado con una plantilla unida que acabó como acabó la temporada.



Las cosas no son tan categóricas y simples. 

No es lo mismo tener 21 años que 31. 
No es lo mismo haber ganado 5 Champions que ninguna. 
No es lo mismo ser titular que suplente. 
No es lo mismo tener mujer e hijos que estar soltero. 
No es lo mismo ser canterano que no serlo. 
No es lo mismo jugar en el Madrid que jugar en otro equipo. 

Y así todo. Si yo fuera Vinicius no me iba del Madrid ni aunque el PSG me pusiera una pistola en la cabeza. Sencillamente, no me merecería la pena. Pero si fuera un futbolista de más de treinta, mi rendimiento hubiera bajado, el club ha fichado a un chaval en mi misma posición que es la puta hostia...y de repente llega el PSG (o cualquier otro) y me ofrecen una pasta...lo lógico y lo inteligente es irse. 

No es todo pasta, hay 800.000 factores diferentes.Y Casemiro ha hecho lo que tenía que hacer. Ni más ni menos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por eso el único arma que tiene el Madrid para defenderse es exigir un pastizal por el traspaso, o de lo contrario dichos clubes le acabarán provocando a Florentino una rebelión a bordo.
> 
> Lo de menos es que se marche Casemiro. Lo verdaderamente grave es lo que va a ocurrir a partir de ahora con cualquiera de esos clubes que ofrezca el doble a nuestros jóvenes, que estarán tomando nota de* lo fácilmente que se va a poder marchar* un emblema del campeón de Europa.



no señor
sigues comparando realidades distintas:

el caso de casemiro es por lo visto que el club queria venderlo
y tal es asi que el propio madrid le ha quitado su clausula de rescision para favorecer la venta

¿me quieres decir que ahora viene otro club-ilegal-estado a comprar a vinicius y el madrid tambien le quita la clausula de rescision?

el unico argumento que te queda es decir que entonces vinicius crearia mal ambiente en el vestuario,
a lo que te he respondido que eso va contra el mismo : puesto que siendo joven con talento y proyeccion estaria sin jugar años


----------



## feps (19 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el unico argumento que te queda es decir que entonces vinicius crearia mal ambiente en el vestuario,
> a lo que te he respondido que eso va contra el mismo : puesto que siendo joven con talento y proyeccion estaria sin jugar años



Al final, los futbolistas siempre acaban teniendo la sartén por el mango. Esto no es la NBA. 

Si Vinicius o quien sea decide marcharse contra viento y marea, al final lo terminan consiguiendo. ¿Cuántos jugadores se han acabado quedando en un club manifiestamente contra su voluntad? Casi ninguno. La historia está ahí y estamos condenados a repetirla si no aprendemos de ella.


----------



## arriondas (19 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Es exactamente lo que pretenden, y van por muy buen camino.



Cuando ves que un Brentford se ha gastado 50 kilos en fichajes, el doble que el Atleti o el Sevilla, sí que te das cuenta de lo que está pasando.


----------



## arriondas (19 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> entonces para que se ponen clausulas de rescision?
> 
> y no me pongas el ejemplo de la de casemiro , porque ahi el mismo madrid es el que voluntariamente se la ha quitado para favorecer su venta : lo que confirma que el propio club queria venderlo



Sí. Pero como te han dicho, si un jugador se pone tonto, acaba saliendo. Con cláusula o sin ella.


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

Se habla de 60M + 15 en Variables.


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

Ojo a esto. Warcelona. 






ÚLTIMA HORA EN BARCELONA: Acaban de robarle el móvil a Lewandowski a la entrada del entrenamiento







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sí. Pero como te han dicho, si un jugador se pone tonto, acaba saliendo. Con cláusula o sin ella.



no estoy del todo de acuerdo , porque a ponerse tontos el club gana si quiere

pero vale , pon que sale : ¿pero ademas sale pagando el club-ilegal-estado que lo compra una cantidad minima de dinero? ¿y el madrid no puede sacar una millonada por el?

porque aqui varios tambien estan diciendo esto


----------



## arriondas (19 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no estoy del todo de acuerdo , porque a ponerse tontos el club gana si quiere
> 
> pero vale , pon que sale : ¿pero ademas sale pagando el club-ilegal-estado que lo compra una cantidad minima de dinero? ¿y el madrid no puede sacar una millonada por el?
> 
> porque aqui varios tambien estan diciendo esto



Pues no sé... Al final a Casemiro lo van a malvender, 60 más variables. Con contrato hasta el 2025, y con una cláusula de rescisión de 500 millones.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

Rodrygo no está convocado por lesión. Y todavía hay quien dice que no necesitamos fichar arriba. Contra el Celta tenemos de suplentes a Ausencio y Hazard. Ni el Milán tiene peores suplentes…


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Manchester United pagó por un pésimo defensa como Maguire 87 millones de euros. Y aquí los piperos madridistas conformándose con 70, por traspasarles un jugador mucho mejor. Si por un defensa tan vulgar como Maguire pagaron esa burrada, ¿cómo pretendéis que paguen menos por un mediocentro top mundial?



Dios que puto retrasado eres


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues no sé... Al final a Casemiro lo van a malvender, 60 más variables. Con contrato hasta el 2025, y con una cláusula de rescisión de 500 millones.




la clausula parece que se la ha quitado el propio madrid para favorecer la venta
y si esto es asi demuestra que es el club quien está interesado en venderlo :
quiero decir que esta situacion nada tiene que ver con un club-ilegal-estado que viniera a por : vinicius , valverde, camavinga , rodrygo .... , donde el madrid ya no actuaria igual que con casemiro

yo creo que no lo venderia ,
y en cuanto a malvenderlo... si: si fuera yo pediria 80 tranquilamente,
pero... el madrid lo tiene que tener todo valorado : edad de casemiro , el rendimiento ya medio bajo que está dando desde hace minimo 1 año, ...


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues no sé... Al final a Casemiro lo van a malvender, 60 más variables. Con contrato hasta el 2025, y con una cláusula de rescisión de 500 millones.



Malvender dice la puta rata rusa. 60 millones por un jugador decadente de 30 años IMBÉCIL de mierda que eres tonto puto follarrusas paleto asturiano comunista de mierda hijo de mala puta


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Dios que puto retrasado eres



El multi de siempre...


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El multi de siempre...



El GILIPOLLAS funcionario hijo de puta con mil multis entre ellos @eL PERRO eres puta escoria


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Malvender dice la puta rata rusa. 60 millones por un jugador decadente de 30 años IMBÉCIL de mierda que eres tonto puto follarrusas paleto asturiano comunista de mierda hijo de mala puta


----------



## mad2012 (19 Ago 2022)

Es una venta de manual, se va porque al jugador le interesa y al club también. Me voy hasta Madrid si hace falta y lo llevo a hombros al aeropuerto. Valverde puede jugar de 5 perfectamente, a Ancelotti no le va a quedar otra que jugar con los jóvenes y hacer probaturas hasta dar con la tecla. Si hace 2 años estábamos con Zidane hartos de la CMK lenta y previsible. Ahora es el momento de rejuvenecer la plantilla de una vez, joder que venimos de un ciclo ganador. Floper eres el puto amo!!!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)

mad2012 dijo:


> Es una venta de manual, se va porque al jugador le interesa y al club también. Me voy hasta Madrid si hace falta y lo llevo a hombros al aeropuerto. Valverde puede jugar de 5 perfectamente, *a Ancelotti no le va a quedar otra que jugar con los jóvenes* y hacer probaturas hasta dar con la tecla. Si hace 2 años estábamos con Zidane hartos de la CMK lenta y previsible. Ahora es el momento de rejuvenecer la plantilla de una vez, joder que venimos de un ciclo ganador. Floper eres el puto amo!!!



esto para mi es lo mejor de toda esta operacion


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> La cuestión es que te viene Vinicius con que el PSG le da 20 M limpios al año (aqui va a ganar 8M con el nuevo contrato) y que quiere irse.
> El PSG ofrece 130 M por él, insuficientes para el club. EL Madrid se niega, le dice que tiene contrato y una clausula de 1000 M y que ese es el precio.
> Ya tienes a Vinicius en rebeldia y tocandose las pelotas en el campo y metiendo mal ambiente en el vesturio. Justo lo que no pasó el año pasado con una plantilla unida que acabó como acabó la temporada.



Eso es un suponer, no se pueden comparar casos, uno esta empezando en su carrera, meterse en un caos de equipo no es lo que quiere, otro es al final de su carrera donde lo ha ganado todo y ahora es cuestión de pasta. Por cierto, lo han intentado y ya se ha visto la respuesta.
ES como Cristiano, a cierta edad es diferente.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Traspasar a Di María fue una cagada COMO UN PIANO. Fue el MVP de la final de la Décima, que sólo nos acordamos del gol de Ramos. Si Di María hubiera seguido en el Madrid cinco años más, sólo cinco, se hubiese hinchado a regatear, dar asistencias y marcar goles. Un jugadorazo que, cómo no, trajo José Mourinho.



Y fíjate, sin el también se ganaron títulos. Si aceptas a uno, aceptas a todos y te pasa como al cagalona, ruina económica.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Coño y yo también.
> Pero el sistema está montado así. Por mí, que el Madrid juegue la Superliga pasando de la Liga o que se inscriba en la Premier, directamente. Pero mientras estemos en la Liga, nos toca soportar estoicamente el tinglado mafioso del Barça. Es así.



¿Solo del Barça?


----------



## arriondas (19 Ago 2022)

mad2012 dijo:


> Es una venta de manual, se va porque al jugador le interesa y al club también. Me voy hasta Madrid si hace falta y lo llevo a hombros al aeropuerto. Valverde puede jugar de 5 perfectamente, a Ancelotti no le va a quedar otra que jugar con los jóvenes y hacer probaturas hasta dar con la tecla. Si hace 2 años estábamos con Zidane hartos de la CMK lenta y previsible. Ahora es el momento de rejuvenecer la plantilla de una vez, joder que venimos de un ciclo ganador. Floper eres el puto amo!!!



AL final, si el jugador se quiere ir, pues se le deja marchar y ya esta. Como nadie, salvo excepciones contadas, paga la cláusula de rescisión, se llega a un acuerdo y pista. Todos contentos. Lo que me llama la atención es que no quieran sacar más por él, que se puede; si un tronco como Maguire les costó 87 kilos, alguien como Casemiro debería valer cuanto menos lo mismo. Tal vez el ManU se plantó en 60 y el Madrid aceptó ya que también quería venderlo y lo vio como algo razonable.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Suscribo lo que te acaba de contestar @Andr3ws



Ya le he contestado, lo que dice ha pasado y no ha servido de nada. No todos los jugadores se mueven igual y no es lo mismo 22 que 30 años ganándolo todo. El Madrid siempre ha tenido esa política y la mantendrá, lo mejor para la salud del club. No hay nadie imprescindible.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> El BARÇA es IMPUNE



Mucho hilo del Madrid para acabar hablando del Barça, ¿eh?


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

Lo del Mancheste es una anormalidad, equipo desastre con mucha pasta y que tira el dinero, no sirve de ejemplo, pensar que lo pones en el mercado y dan 100 es mucho pensar, además de que están de acuerdo las dos partes. TAmpoco tenemos ni idea de las conversaciones, así que todo es pura especulación.


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Traspasar a Di María fue una cagada COMO UN PIANO. Fue el MVP de la final de la Décima, que sólo nos acordamos del gol de Ramos. Si Di María hubiera seguido en el Madrid cinco años más, sólo cinco, se hubiese hinchado a regatear, dar asistencias y marcar goles. Un jugadorazo que, cómo no, trajo José Mourinho.



Jajajaa piperazo premium di María ha sido un petardo en el Madrid el Manchester y el PSG. Lo mismo que Özil. Puta pipa descerebrada.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues no sé... Al final a Casemiro lo van a malvender, 60 más variables. Con contrato hasta el 2025, y con una cláusula de rescisión de 500 millones.



Lo que es gestionar bien es hacer montajes contables, acosar jugadores e inventarse operaciones/palancas…


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Mucho hilo del Madrid para acabar hablando del Barça, ¿eh?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Reportado.


----------



## arriondas (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Lo que es gestionar bien es hacer montajes contables, acosar jugadores e inventarse operaciones/palancas…



A algunos os puede el forofismo. ¿Qué tiene que ver el Barcelona con esto?


----------



## Roedr (19 Ago 2022)

No sé a vosotros, pero con independencia de la estrategia o conveniencia, Casemiro es una jugadorazo ejemplar que siempre se ha comportado de forma modélica y que ama el Madrid. A mí me duele verlo marchar.


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé a vosotros, pero con independencia de la estrategia o conveniencia, Casemiro es una jugadorazo ejemplar que siempre se ha comportado de forma modélica y que ama el Madrid. A mí me duele verlo marchar.



Ya pero se va a ganar el doble y me alegro mucho por él porque su madre era limpiadora muy pobre y todo dinero es poco para el que emigró siendo un niño para mantenerlos. Un buen hombre que espero que vuelva al Madrid a cualquier puesto porque es muy buena persona.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé a vosotros, pero con independencia de la estrategia o conveniencia, Casemiro es una jugadorazo ejemplar que siempre se ha comportado de forma modélica y que ama el Madrid. A mí me duele verlo marchar.



DA pena, pero se le ha presentado una oportunidad y las dos partes salen beneficiadas.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

mad2012 dijo:


> Es una venta de manual, se va porque al jugador le interesa y al club también. Me voy hasta Madrid si hace falta y lo llevo a hombros al aeropuerto. Valverde puede jugar de 5 perfectamente, a Ancelotti no le va a quedar otra que jugar con los jóvenes y hacer probaturas hasta dar con la tecla. Si hace 2 años estábamos con Zidane hartos de la CMK lenta y previsible. Ahora es el momento de rejuvenecer la plantilla de una vez, joder que venimos de un ciclo ganador. Floper eres el puto amo!!!



Como he dicho en algún momento, creo que a Ancelotti le gusta que Kroos reciba abajo. No es descartable que piense ponerlo de pivote o quasi-pivote con el apoyo defensivo de Valverde (que en esa posición abarca todo el campo) para que sea él el que reciba como 5. Lo estaba haciendo con Case aunque tirado a la izquierda...


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A algunos os puede el forofismo. ¿Qué tiene que ver el Barcelona con esto?



Los culerdos no os enteráis de nada. Así os va. El Madrid está como está por vender a jugadores en su cénit y por sacar pasta por canteranos. Si el Barcelona en lugar de creer que Gavi es Zidane entendiera que es más bien la reencarnación de Calderé, lo vendería como el Madrid hizo con Morata. Y así no estarías vendiendo el club por trozos y a las puertas de la SAD.


----------



## JimTonic (19 Ago 2022)

Seamos serios, Casimiro se va porque flope necesita dinero, si te Dan 70-80 puedes tirar otro año con el estadio cerrado.

Es otro año perdiendo 150 millones hasta que no se abra el estadio

Así que no es que sea caseiro quien se quiere ir, es que le han puesto en el mercado que es muy diferente.

Casimiro es un ejemplo a seguir, por eso no están diciendo cosas malas de el, sino mirad lo que ha pasado con ausencio, que se le ha dejado en el banquillo desde el minuto uno que ha dejado de remar en la dirección que quiere el club


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Seamos serios, Casimiro se va porque flope necesita dinero, si te Dan 70-80 puedes tirar otro año con el estadio cerrado.
> 
> Es otro año perdiendo 150 millones hasta que no se abra el estadio
> 
> ...



El estadio está abierto y el crédito se paga cuando empiecen las obras, los equipos venden para poder comprar.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El estadio está abierto y el crédito se paga cuando empiecen las obras, los equipos venden para poder comprar.



Crédito a 25 años. Muy bien financiado.


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

Pues parece que en el entrenamiento de hoy está Casemiro como si nada.



Tambien hablan de anoche una cena despedida. 

Si sabe que se va, ¿para que entrena? Yo le hacia jugar contra el Celta y lo vendía el Lunes.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> A mi me parece una cantidad suficiente por él
> 
> Recuerda las dos últimas temporadas de casemiro. El Madrid ya tiene sustituto



Tras Courtois fue el mejor en la final de París... y la temporada pasada el que más minutos jugó después del citado Courtois.

Es un error histórico dejarle marchar. Como lo fue Diarrá en su día.

FloPer es un inepto: CR7, Bale, Isco, Hazard, Mariano, James Rodríguez, Jovic...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> a casemiro le quedan 5 años al MAXIMO NIVEL??!!
> 
> soy marty : vuelve del futuro al presente doc :
> casemiro ya esta temporada ha estado flojo por no decir a un nivel medio malo , solo destacando en algunos partidos sueltos.
> ...



Déjalo en 3. Tras Courtois fue el mejor en la final de París... y la temporada pasada el que más minutos jugço después del citado Courtois. 

Es un error histórico dejarle marchar. Como lo fue Diarrá en su día.


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

Viendo el entrenamiento del video que puse arriba, yo creo que se pira.

Todo el que se acerca a Casemiro, le abraza o le da palmaditas. Este tio esta fuera al 100%.

Por cierto, Rudiguer con esas barbotas parece un jugador NBA 
Courtois anda como Andre el Gigante. LOL


----------



## JimTonic (19 Ago 2022)

el estadi


Ulises 33 dijo:


> El estadio está abierto y el crédito se paga cuando empiecen las obras, los equipos venden para poder comprar.



o esta abierto pero no estan llegando los 150 millones anuales que rentaba la esquina del bernabeu


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Crédito a 25 años. Muy bien financiado.



El estadio es una estafa. Un saco sin fondo para que FloPer saquée al RM.

¿Qué eventos se van a celabrar ahí que generen pasta para compensar los 2000 M de EUR que se van a tirar en reformar el estadio? ¿En cuantos años se supone que éso va a dar beneficios?


----------



## The Replicant (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Si el Barcelona en lugar de creer que Gavi es Zidane entendiera que es más bien la reencarnación de Calderé, lo vendería como el Madrid hizo con Morata.



jojojo


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> el estadi
> 
> o esta abierto pero no estan llegando los 150 millones anuales que rentaba la esquina del bernabeu



Normal, la obra no se puede terminar en dos días, de hecho, el cesped retractil se hará en verano 2023, pero es una inversión que segurá dara pasta.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si, un cáncer que ha ganado 7 copas de Eurupa
> 
> Que puto asco me dais los piperos



El RM ya ganaba Copas de Europ antes de este sinvergüenza de FloPer.

Te recuerdo que durante su presidencia el FCB ha ganado 4 Copas de Europa y el ATM 2 ó 3 Europa League. Es el mejor presidente de la historia de FCB y ATM.

Y sigue teniendo al Castilla en 2ªB.


----------



## JimTonic (19 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El estadio es una estafa. Un saco sin fondo para que FloPer saquée al RM.
> 
> ¿Qué eventos se van a celabrar ahí que generen pasta para compensar los 2000 M de EUR que se van a tirar en reformar el estadio? ¿En cuantos años se supone que éso va a dar beneficios?



ya se ha vendido anualmente la gestion y los beneficios que esta genera de toda la infraestructura del estadio a un fondo especializado, 400 millones anuales va a rentar


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El estadio es una estafa. Un saco sin fondo para que FloPer saquée al RM.
> 
> ¿Qué eventos se van a celabrar ahí que generen pasta para compensar los 2000 M de EUR que se van a tirar en reformar el estadio? ¿En cuantos años se supone que éso va a dar beneficios?



Se estima que la obra se vaya a los 1000M , por lo que al 3er año se amortizaria a razón de 400M al año que le dan por la cesión de la explotación a Legends.









El Real Madrid estudia pedir otros 200 millones para el Bernabéu por el alza de los sobrecostes


El conjunto blanco ha valorado en su junta directiva esta posibilidad a causa del alza del precio del precio de la cadena logística. El club se vio obligado a retrasar sus obras entre las que estaba la adjudicación de la licitación de los palcos VIP.




www.2playbook.com


----------



## arriondas (19 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Seamos serios, Casimiro se va porque flope necesita dinero, si te Dan 70-80 puedes tirar otro año con el estadio cerrado.
> 
> Es otro año perdiendo 150 millones hasta que no se abra el estadio
> 
> ...



. 

Esa es otra. Dada la situación actual, necesitaban soltar algo de lastre.


----------



## arriondas (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los culerdos no os enteráis de nada. Así os va. El Madrid está como está por vender a jugadores en su cénit y por sacar pasta por canteranos. Si el Barcelona en lugar de creer que Gavi es Zidane entendiera que es más bien la reencarnación de Calderé, lo vendería como el Madrid hizo con Morata. Y así no estarías vendiendo el club por trozos y a las puertas de la SAD.



Siempre acordándose del rival... ¿Por qué será?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Se estima que la obra se vaya a los 1000M , por lo que al 3er año se amortizaria a razón de 400M al año que le dan por la cesión de la explotación a Legends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo del estadio es la RUINA del RM. Es una estafa.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> ya se ha vendido anualmente la gestion y los beneficios que esta genera de toda la infraestructura del estadio a un fondo especializado, 400 millones anuales va a rentar



360 M *en 20 años*. 18 M al año. Es una tomadura de pelo.


----------



## JimTonic (19 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> 360 M *en 20 años*. 18 M al año. es una tomadura de pelo.




400 anuales


----------



## fogbugz (19 Ago 2022)

Mi opinion es que Casemiro es muy dificil de reemplazar. Una cosa es ser bueno sobre el papel, y otra salir ir darlas todas en partidos de maximo nivel.

Su posicion es muy dificil, porque por ahi salen muchos balones. Recuerdo bien uno de sus primeros partidos en Champions, cuando sustituyo a Ilarramendi, que hacia aguas. Y se salio.


----------



## JimTonic (19 Ago 2022)

aqui una opini+on el estadio personal, se han incrementado los creditos pedidos para la construccion del estadio, vamos el presupuesto, a raiz de la firma del convenio con el fondo de inversion, debe ser que han pedido muchas cosas que se pusieran, ahora que era posible


es decir, que me parece a mi que es la bomba lo que estan montando alli


----------



## JimTonic (19 Ago 2022)

otra cosa, y es una opinión o opiniones personales lo que viene a continuación señoría

1) florentino creo que tiene una agencia de marketing que controla todo lo que dice de el en internet y fuera. Con Pedrerol como su ojito derecho

2) creo que el queria dejar la presidencia y el estadio nuevo, con mbpee y haland a su hijo, pero parece que este ha salido bastante tonto y ladrón (comisiones de jugadores ya que hace de agente de jugadores), asi que el pobre de flope tiene ahora un dilema bastante fuerte. creo ha habido algún traspaso donde el pipiolo ha sacado bastante dinero cerca de 10 millones y no ha aparecido en ningún sitio


3) como venga villar mir va a robar a manos llenas


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> aqui una opini+on el estadio personal, se han incrementado los creditos pedidos para la construccion del estadio, vamos el presupuesto, a raiz de la firma del convenio con el fondo de inversion, debe ser que han pedido muchas cosas que se pusieran, ahora que era posible
> 
> 
> es decir, que me parece a mi que es la bomba lo que estan montando alli



Sólo el suelo fueron 200 millones extra. La opción de parcelar el campo por la mitad un, miércoles con una lona y que en una mitad haya partido de Euroliga y a la derecha un concierto de Metallica es insuperable. 

El día que falte Tito, será un drama de proporciones bíblicas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El RM ya ganaba Copas de Europ antes de este sinvergüenza de FloPer.
> 
> Te recuerdo que durante su presidencia el FCB ha ganado 4 Copas de Europa y el ATM 2 ó 3 Europa League. Es el mejor presidente de la historia de FCB y ATM.
> 
> Y sigue teniendo al Castilla en 2ªB.



Creo que te has equivocado de foro.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Ago 2022)

Pues nada Casemiro se va, lo acaba de confirmar Ancelotti en la rueda de prensa que está dando ahora en directo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Traspasar a Di María fue una cagada COMO UN PIANO. Fue el MVP de la final de la Décima, que sólo nos acordamos del gol de Ramos. Si Di María hubiera seguido en el Madrid cinco años más, sólo cinco, se hubiese hinchado a regatear, dar asistencias y marcar goles. Un jugadorazo que, cómo no, trajo José Mourinho.




Cagadas siguiendo ganando champions


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Normal, la obra no se puede terminar en dos días, de hecho, el cesped retractil se hará en verano 2023, pero es una inversión que segurá dara pasta.



¿El nuevo Bernabeu se llamará Alfredo di Stéfano?


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

Ancelotti en rueda de prensa confirma que se pira, aunque la negociación sigue abierta. Lo descarta para el partido contra el Celta, salvo que se rompan las negociaciones, que no parece muy probable.





__





Ancelotti: "He hablado con Casemiro y su voluntad de salir es clara"


Las miradas se dirigen a la salida de Casemiro, y de ello habló sobre todo en rueda de prensa Carlo Ancelotti. También comentó brevemente el partido ante el Celta (sábado, 22:00 ho




www.marca.com





Ya solo nos queda el FAX..... LOL


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Ancelotti en rueda de prensa confirma que se pira.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es lo normal. Yo si fuera él tb me iría 

Y para el club tampoco es una venta mala


----------



## Bimbo (19 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> 400 anuales



400 pollas


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> 360 M *en 20 años*. 18 M al año. Es una tomadura de pelo.







porque aquí huele a rabioso antimadridista envidioso


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> 400 pollas






porque aquí huele a rabioso antimadridista envidioso


----------



## keko (19 Ago 2022)

...pues si ya solo se trata de negociar precio, 80 + variables minimo. Joder, que luego por cualquier mindundi se pagan barbaridades


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Ago 2022)

Joder, ni sé cuántos multis llevo ya metidos en el ignore en este hilo, no hay límite, no?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El RM ya ganaba Copas de Europ antes de este sinvergüenza de FloPer.
> 
> Te recuerdo que durante su presidencia el FCB ha ganado 4 Copas de Europa y el ATM 2 ó 3 Europa League. Es el mejor presidente de la historia de FCB y ATM.
> 
> Y sigue teniendo al Castilla en 2ªB.




Te dejo que sigas leyendo el grupo PRISA


----------



## JimTonic (19 Ago 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> 400 pollas











Sixth Street promete un negocio de 400 millones anuales por el Santiago Bernabéu


El fondo americano ofrece al Real Madrid disparar los ingresos del Santiago Bernabéu hasta los 400-440 millones anuales a cambio de llevarse el 20%




www.vozpopuli.com






entre 400 y 440, y ellos se llevan 80, es decir pasan a ganar entre 320 y 360, antes se generaba 150, asi que pasariamos a volver a ser un club con presupuesto de 1000 millones y se podria competir con la premier


----------



## Bimbo (19 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1161251
> 
> 
> porque aquí huele a rabioso antimadridista envidioso



son 400 en 20 años no en 1


----------



## JimTonic (19 Ago 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> son 400 en 20 años no en 1



anda lee la noticia del fondo sixt streeh y mama un poco de polla blanca, la misma que se follo a la madre premier league el añoo pasado


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (19 Ago 2022)

Y Laporta quería vender a De Jong al Manchester, y no se acaba de darte cuenta del golpe de mando que le ha dado al Madrid. Ya que Casemiro se irá a la Premier.

Tienen que estar partiéndose de risa los culés que no votaron a Laporta.

Laporta tenía ganas de volver a ver a Casemiro en el Madrid. La suerte ha hecho el resto.


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Ago 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> son 400 en 20 años no en 1



400 son por la firma del contrato, a partir de ahí se quedan con el 20% de lo que se ingrese por explotación del estadio sin contar el fútbol cada año y el 80% restante va para el Madrid, cuanto más generen más ganan ambos año a año.

Esto es el Madrid, no el Barza, FLO sólo firma contratos para ganar pasta.

Florentino Pérez acuerda con Legends la cesión del 20% del Bernabéu por 25 años


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

Creo que no estamos poniendo bien los datos del acuerdo con Legends y 6th Street.

Pongo el enlace del anuncio del acuerdo en la web del Real Madrid.









Acuerdo estratégico entre el Real Madrid, Sixth Street y Legends | Real Madrid CF


Web Oficial del Real Madrid con las últimas noticias, fotos, videos y venta de entradas para los partidos.




www.realmadrid.com





"Este acuerdo estratégico a largo plazo supondrá para el *Real Madrid* una aportación de aproximadamente 360 millones de euros, que el club podrá destinar a cualquiera de sus actividades. A través de esta alianza, Sixth Street adquiere el derecho a participar en la explotación de *determinados* nuevos negocios del estadio *Santiago Bernabéu* durante un período de veinte años. "


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> son 400 en 20 años no en 1




Al ignore por subnormal o culerdo o patetico


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> 400 anuales



NO. Son 360 M en 20 años. En serio, es un timo de PM.

En cualquier caso demos por buenos los 400 M/año que cacarea la prensa a sueldo de FloPer.

- Hay 52 semanas en un año (temporada).
- El RM juega en el Bernabéu:
---*18 *de liga
--- *6* en Copa de Europa (3 grupo + octavos + cuartos + semi)
--- *3*, por decir algo, en Copa de España
Aprox.: 27 partidos/temporada. Algunos coinciden en la misma semana (martes/miércoles + finde)

Pongamos que, con la pataña del césped retráctil (mamarrachada que no va a funcionar porque no da tiempo a que los segmentos de césped se compacten en las uniones), se pueden organizar en el estadio 40 macroeventos en otras tantas semanas, 40 semanas de 52.

*Te pregunto; ¿qué 40 eventos anuales generarían tanto dinero de media para para ser entables tras pagar 10 M EUR sólo en concepto de alquiler del estadio?*


----------



## Bimbo (19 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> anda lee la noticia del fondo sixt streeh y mama un poco de polla blanca, la misma que se follo a la madre premier league el añoo pasado
> [/QU





_Suso_ dijo:


> 400 son por la firma del contrato, a partir de ahí se quedan con el 20% de lo que se ingrese por explotación del estadio sin contar el fútbol cada año y el 80% restante va para el Madrid, cuanto más generen más ganan ambos año a año.
> 
> Esto es el Madrid, no el Barza, FLO sólo firma contratos para ganar pasta.
> 
> Real Madrid firma con Legends un acuerdo para la explotación del Bernabéu



400 por la firma del contrato no son 400 al año como han dicho los deficientes mentales de arriba.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Creo que te has equivocado de foro.



No. A mí de duele que el FCB y el ATM ganen hasta en bolos veraniegos. FloPer es su mejor presidente.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> NO. Son 360 M en 20 años. En serio, es un timo de PM.
> 
> En cualquier caso demos por buenos los 400 M/año que cacarea la prensa a sueldo de FloPer.
> 
> ...



Al ignore por subnormal o culerdo o patetico


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Ago 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> 400 por la firma del contrato no son 400 al año como han dicho los deficientes mentales de arriba.



*"La empresa americana ha prometido una cifra global de ingresos que ronda los 400-440 millones de euros anuales a través de la comercialización del Bernabéu casi todos los días del año"

Fuente: Florentino Pérez acuerda con Legends la cesión del 20% del Bernabéu por 25 años*


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

Creo que al Madrid le dan 360 M solo por dejar a las dos empresas entrar en el negocio de explotación del estadio.
Como pone en la nota de prensa, solo en "determinados nuevos negocios".
Entiendo yo que lo que generen los partidos, tienda, tour, restaurantes etc, ira para el Real Madrid o la empresa que lo explote. Lo nuevo que se empiece a generar, es donde van a entrar estas dos empresas. El porcentaje que se levante cada uno, entiendo que nunca lo sabremos, pero se entiende que si va bien todos ganaran mucha pasta.






Home - LegendsInternational.net







www.legendsinternational.com


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> NO. Son 360 M en 20 años. En serio, es un timo de PM.
> 
> En cualquier caso demos por buenos los 400 M/año que cacarea la prensa a sueldo de FloPer.
> 
> ...



No solo son los eventos, son las esquinas, etc. Los eventos los busca el comisionista, el más interesada, más eventoas más dinero gana ya que se lleva el 20 %, una cosa que hace en estadios de otros equipos del mundo una idea de la NFL y que digo yo que habrán estudiado bien el mercado para eso. Solo con el dinero que dan de primeras paga 1/ 3 del préstamo. Creo que de negocios no sabes más que Floren por mucho odio que le tengas.
El cesped tarda unas horas en ponerse, pero como me imagino que usted es ingeniero ya sabe que no va a funcionar. Viendo fecha, número de mensajes, parece multicuenta, no merece la pena seguir.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Creo que al Madrid le dan 360 M solo por dejar a las dos empresas entrar en el negocio de explotación del estadio.
> Como pone en la nota de prensa, solo en "determinados nuevos negocios".
> Entiendo yo que lo que generen los partidos, tienda, tour, restaurantes etc, ira para el Real Madrid o la empresa que lo explote. Lo nuevo que se empiece a generar, es donde van a entrar estas dos empresas. El porcentaje que se levante cada uno, entiendo que nunca lo sabremos, pero se entiende que si va bien todos ganaran mucha pasta.



LEgends según dicen se lleva 20 % de comisión, es mejor así, el más interesado en traer eventos es el comisionista, más trae más gana. Que no han inventado nada, que esto ya lo está haciendo esa empresa, que se lo digo a un equipo de l NFL si le va bien el negocio o no.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Ago 2022)

Pues parece que se confirma. Yo habría esperado (deportivamente) un par de años.

Esperemos que no sea un Makelele II. También os digo, que ha sido más el jugador que el Club, por lo que "poca culpa".

Precio: los traspasos en la Premier están infladísimos. Pero a Courtois lo fichamos por 40 millones y es el mejor portero que hay a día de hoy. Depende la posición...

Futuro: El que está en el Real Madrid es porque quiere estar y esto es un valor añadido MUY importante. No contratamos peseteros / mercenarios. Los que están aquí quieren ser exitosos, aun ganando algo menos de dinero. Es cultura de club. El PSG o el Shitty podrán pagar el triple, pero sus jugadores son siempre unos mercenarios. Por eso acaban fracasando en Europa. A ver si creeis que es casualidad ver al Liverpool, al Bayern o al Real Madrid ganando la orejona con frecuencia, y al PSG / Shitty sin olerla teniendo mejores plantillas y más dinero...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (19 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> si esto es asi la CMK va a desaparecer del madrid en 1 año
> 
> porque kroos dijo que esta es su ultima temporada
> 
> ...



Modric debería quedarse en ese vestuario hasta que quiera, con más de 40 si hace falta.

He leído la entrevista a Ancheloti y cada día me cae mejor el tío, aunque no esté de acuerdo con las pocas rotaciones.

Casemiro se irá dejando un montón de dinero y un sueldo menos para esta temporada, se irá como un grande, que es lo que es. Y el Madric hace bien no fichando a nadie.



fachacine dijo:


> Por cierto, llamadme loco pero como segundo delantero yo fichaba a Aubameyang con los ojos cerrados. Sí vale parece una locura tener al delantero principal con 34 camino de 35 años y al sustituto con 33 recién cumplidos pero precisamente por eso, por su edad, Auba no puede ponerse exigente en cuanto a titularidad. Además ha sido siempre merengón y le prometió a su abuelo que jugaría en el Madrid. Por 20 millones el Barsa, que va pelao, nos lo vende, o se lo cambiamos por Asensio, me la suda. Abro debate y abro paraguas.



Suscribo, además, es medio español y habla perfectamente.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Más razón que un santo, la gente es un tanto extraña.
> 
> Por un lado todos hemos visto el año pasado como kroos y Casimiro la cagaban partido tras partido y no les daba para mas, Modric como es un semidiós con jugar un rato bien le vale.
> 
> ...


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues parece que se confirma. Yo habría esperado (deportivamente) un par de años.
> 
> Esperemos que no sea un Makelele II. También os digo, que ha sido más el jugador que el Club, por lo que "poca culpa".
> 
> ...



Más dinero sí, mejor plantilla el PSG ni de coña, son una colección de cromos totalmente desequilibrada a nivel de plantilla.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Modric debería quedarse en ese vestuario hasta que quiera, con más de 40 si hace falta.
> 
> He leído la entrevista a Ancheloti y cada día me cae mejor el tío, aunque no esté de acuerdo con las pocas rotaciones.
> 
> Casemiro se irá dejando un montón de dinero y un sueldo menos para esta temporada, se irá como un grande, que es lo que es. Y el Madric hace bien no fichando a nadie.



Con Valverde, Aurelio y Cama ganas otro año de Modric.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, José Félix Díaz lo ha clavado. No nos lo creíamos ninguno, y mira.

Casemiro, muy mal. Si te quieres ir, lo dices clarinete en mayo como Varane y te mueves para traer ofertas, que para eso tienes agente, que curre un poco. Hacer esto a 10 días del cierre del mercado es un putadón. Cualquier sobreprecio que saquemos por Casemiro lo vamos a pagar dos o tres veces para fichar a alguien ahora. Y si no, se nos queda el equipo cojo, sobre todo con Rodrygo lesionado y Asensio apartado en la práctica hasta el 1 de septiembre.

El estadio es la pirámide de Keops de Floren. Como proyecto, algo grandioso por el que se le recordará cada vez que alguien pase por delante. Como inversión, imposible de cuadrar 

He dicho.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Modric debería quedarse en ese vestuario hasta que quiera, con más de 40 si hace falta.
> 
> He leído la entrevista a Ancheloti y cada día me cae mejor el tío, aunque no esté de acuerdo con las pocas rotaciones.
> 
> Casemiro se irá dejando un montón de dinero y un sueldo menos para esta temporada, se irá como un grande, que es lo que es. Y el Madric hace bien no fichando a nadie.




Ya lo dije anteriormente..

Que el madrid no se vuelva loco


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Siempre acordándose del rival... ¿Por qué será?



En tu caso porque eres un pesado y solo dices chorradas.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No solo son los eventos, son las esquinas, etc. Los eventos los busca el comisionista, el más interesada, más eventoas más dinero gana ya que se lleva el 20 %, una cosa que hace en estadios de otros equipos del mundo una idea de la NFL y que digo yo que habrán estudiado bien el mercado para eso. Solo con el dinero que dan de primeras paga 1/ 3 del préstamo. Creo que de negocios no sabes más que Floren por mucho odio que le tengas.
> El cesped tarda unas horas en ponerse, pero como me imagino que usted es ingeniero ya sabe que no va a funcionar. Viendo fecha, número de mensajes, parece multicuenta, no merece la pena seguir.



¿Por qué coño personalizas? Ni me conoces, ni me conocerás, ni te conozco y no me interesa.

Argumenta y contrargumenta y déjate de bobadas.

Lo de los 400 M EUR al año NO ES CREÍBLE. No se sostiene. No aguanta ni el debate más básico.

¿Me vas a decir que los ingleses son gilipollas por no cubrir Wembley, Old Trafford, Anfield Road... Y los franceses con Saint Denis... y los alemanes con el Allianz Arena... etc, etc... en donde llueve más que en Madrid?

¿Me vas a decir que no se han celebrado conciertos en Madrid los últimos 30 años por no tener techo un estadio?

¿Van a venir Bruce y los Rolling Stones una semana sí y otra no para llenar el Bernabéu? ¿O va a quedar Rosalía como cantante residente?


----------



## arriondas (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> En tu caso porque eres un pesado y solo dices chorradas.



Sí, será eso... Porque tú lo digas.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Me vas a decir que los ingleses son gilipollas por no cubrir Wembley, Old Trafford, Anfield Road... Y los franceses con Saint Denis... y los alemanes con el Allianz Arena... etc, etc... en donde llueve más que en Madrid?



¿Tú has estado alguna vez en Manchester? ¿Sabes dónde cojones está el agujero de Saint Dennis? ¿Sabes el por culo que es llegar a Wembley?


----------



## Phoenician (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Pues parece que en el entrenamiento de hoy está Casemiro como si nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que sería del todo ridículo que Casemiro no jugara contra el Celta sabiendo que Kroos también es baja... Sólo nos falta que expulsen a Tchuameni y palmar con el Celta.


----------



## JimTonic (19 Ago 2022)

dejemos una cosa clara en este hilo, Casemiro no se ha querido ir, Flope lo ha vendido porque no quiere dar perdidas este año. Punto final y todos contentos, no malmetamos en un jugador espectacular y mejor persona que ha dado todo por el madrid sin decir nada en contra



*GRANDE CASEMIRO MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TODO AQUI ESTA TU CASA CUANDO QUIERAS*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Por qué coño personalizas? Ni me conoces, ni me conocerás, ni te conozco y no me interesa.
> 
> Argumenta y contrargumenta y déjate de bobadas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gorrión (19 Ago 2022)

Vender al mejor 5 del mundo con 31 años es cagarla a lo grande.

¿Vendemos a Benzema con 35?


----------



## JimTonic (19 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Por qué coño personalizas? Ni me conoces, ni me conocerás, ni te conozco y no me interesa.
> 
> Argumenta y contrargumenta y déjate de bobadas.
> 
> ...




antes de meterte al ignore, el estadio del Madrid esta en medio de una ciudad, solo con eso genera 4 veces mas de cualquiera que has dicho. Cuando digo en el centro es que ahora construir un estadio asi en cualquier ciudad del mundo costaria mas que colocar el hombre en marte (no es coña) . Por eso dijo el de PSg que asi no se se podia competir con el Madrid


El Madrid ha visto su posicion ganadora delante de todos y la va a apaorvechar, eso hace un presidente


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues parece que se confirma. Yo habría esperado (deportivamente) un par de años.
> 
> Esperemos que no sea un Makelele II. También os digo, que ha sido más el jugador que el Club, por lo que "poca culpa".
> 
> ...



Si esperas 2 años seguramente tengas a Casemiro en el banquillo rollo Marcelo y deseando que llegue 2025.

Hay determinadas posiciones del campo que son más físicas que otras, como laterales o mediocentros defensivos. No me sabéis decir un lateral o MC defensivo que sea ahora mismo TOP con 32 años. 

Hay que saber retirarse a tiempo y sobre todo, hay que no dejar que el relato nos lleve donde ellos quieren. Ha sido el jugador quien quiere irse. Al club no le estorba, le agradece los servicios prestados y a rey muerto, rey puesto. 

Se va un ídolo. De los más grandes de la época más gloriosa. Sólo queda levantarse, aplaudir a rabiar y darle las llaves del club para cuando quiera volver a transmitir su ADN ganador al vestuario. 

Carlos Henrique Casimiro, uno di noi per sempre.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Ago 2022)

60+10 para el Madrid, 12 netos para Casemiro y 4 años de contrato.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Ago 2022)

Bueno, pues se ha llenado el hilo de multis culés con ganas de celebrar el nuevo título: la Copa "Se va Casemiro".

Juntando el Gamper, la Copa Valors, las 4 Copas Palancas y la Copa "Mbappé no viene" es un octete. Espectacular.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> dejemos una cosa clara en este hilo, Casemiro no se ha querido ir, Flope lo ha vendido porque no quiere dar perdidas este año. Punto final y todos contentos, no malmetamos en un jugador espectacular y mejor persona que ha dado todo por el madrid sin decir nada en contra
> 
> 
> 
> *GRANDE CASEMIRO MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TODO AQUI ESTA TU CASA CUANDO QUIERAS*



¿Qué pérdidas ?


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, pues se ha llenado el hilo de multis culés con ganas de celebrar el nuevo título: la Copa "Se va Casemiro".
> 
> Juntando el Gamper, la Copa Valors, las 4 Copas Palancas y la Copa "Mbappé no viene" es un octete. Espectacular.



También tenemos unos cuantos Don Shelbies haciendo el bocachancla…


----------



## Chichimango (19 Ago 2022)

Ya os dije que por 60 kilos, y hablando de un jugador de 30 tacos, Floper lo vendía casi seguro. Es mentalidad empresarial, tienes un activo ya amortizado que se va a ir devaluando y al que tienes la oportunidad de sacarle todavía un ultimo rendimiento... 

Floper es muy frío para esas cosas, y más con la 14 todavía caliente en el Bernabéu (recordemos que la ansiedad en el Madrid se mide por los años pasados desde la última champions...) y con varias soluciones en la plantilla. 

Lo hizo con CR, cómo no lo iba a hacer con Casemiro...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)

ESPAÑOL




@tigrisdelagalia tu nick es tan segundón perdedor como lo es tu equipito


----------



## Gorrión (19 Ago 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Ya os dije que por 60 kilos, y hablando de un jugador de 30 tacos, Floper lo vendía casi seguro. Es mentalidad empresarial, tienes un activo ya amortizado que se va a ir devaluando y al que tienes la oportunidad de sacarle todavía un ultimo rendimiento...
> 
> Floper es muy frío para esas cosas, y más con la 14 todavía caliente en el Bernabéu (recordemos que la ansiedad en el Madrid se mide por los años pasados desde la última champions...) y con varias soluciones en la plantilla.
> 
> Lo hizo con CR, cómo no lo iba a hacer con Casemiro...



Luego llega Benzema y te hace el mejor rendimiento pasando los 30.

¿Es o no?


----------



## Chichimango (19 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Luego llega Benzema y te hace el mejor rendimiento pasando los 30.
> 
> ¿Es o no?



Cierto, pero Benzema no tiene recambio en la plantilla, y Casemiro (en principio) sí.

Yo tampoco lo hubiese vendido, me parece que es desmontar un plantillón. Solo explico las razones de la venta, conociendo un poco la forma de actuar y la mentalidad de Florentino.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Si esperas 2 años seguramente tengas a Casemiro en el banquillo rollo Marcelo y deseando que llegue 2025.
> 
> Hay determinadas posiciones del campo que son más físicas que otras, como laterales o mediocentros defensivos. No me sabéis decir un lateral o MC defensivo que sea ahora mismo TOP con 32 años.
> 
> ...




Eso por supuesto. Casemiro ha sido uno de los pilares del madrid en estos últimos 10 años. Se va un grande.

Le deseo suerte en su vida.


----------



## keko (19 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> 60+10 para el Madrid, 12 netos para Casemiro y 4 años de contrato.



esto esta confirmado ??? Me parece que el Madrid ha querido facilitar su salida, Case lo ha dado todo por el Madrid, sino les sacamos 15 mas jugando al fax escojorciado!!!


----------



## josemanuelb (19 Ago 2022)

Suerte a Case, ha dado todo y parece un buen tipo.

Mala espina me da Jamonetti. El Chumino aún está verde e insiste en Kroos de 5, que es un coladero ahí. No me gusta. Veremos.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Ago 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Cierto, pero Benzema no tiene recambio en la plantilla, y Casemiro (en principio) sí.
> 
> Yo tampoco lo hubiese vendido, me parece que es desmontar un plantillón. Solo explico las razones de la venta, conociendo un poco la forma de actuar y la mentalidad de Florentino.



No tiene recambio y lo sabes, el mejor del mundo en su posición nunca tiene recambio, es como hablar de recambio para Modric, no lo tiene.

Poner a Camavinga o Tchouameni en esa posición es jugársela, y lo vamos a ver, esos 2 no están preparados para rendir como Casemiro.

Cuando nos chuten de la Champions llegarán los madre mía y los no se podía saber, el movimiento a nivel deportivo es un desastre.


----------



## Mecanosfera (19 Ago 2022)

La rueda de prensa de Ancelotti parecía un funeral, se le veía muy tocado y poco le faltó para echarse a llorar. El peso de Case en el vestuario ha debido ser incluso mayor de lo que creemos porque la cara de Ancelotti era un poema.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Ago 2022)

keko dijo:


> esto esta confirmado ??? Me parece que el Madrid ha querido facilitar su salida, Case lo ha dado todo por el Madrid, sino les sacamos 15 mas jugando al fax escojorciado!!!



Se firma esta tarde en Estados Unidos.


----------



## Chichimango (19 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> No tiene recambio y lo sabes, el mejor del mundo en su posición nunca tiene recambio, es como hablar de recambio para Modric, no lo tiene.
> 
> Poner a Camavinga o Tchouameni en esa posición es jugársela, y lo vamos a ver, esos 2 no están preparados para rendir como Casemiro.
> 
> Cuando nos chuten de la Champions llegarán los madre mía y los no se podía saber, el movimiento a nivel deportivo es un desastre.



Chumi es un jugadorazo, ya lo veréis. ¿Qué necesitará tiempo para adaptarse? Como todos. Pero no es un don nadie, viene de ser el mejor jugador defensivo de la Liga francesa, que es la liga más física de Europa.

También parecía acabarse el mundo cuando se fue CR y aquí estamos, de nuevo arriba del todo.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (19 Ago 2022)

Lo de Casemiro huele a que falta cash. O sea venden un titular en 20 de agosto? sin comprar un sustituto? raro raro. Si el Manchester queria a Casimiro porque no lo ficho hace un mes? Esta claro que es una venta del club y punto.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Ago 2022)

josemanuelb dijo:


> Suerte a Case, ha dado todo y parece un buen tipo.
> 
> Mala espina me da Jamonetti. El Chumino aún está verde e insiste en Kroos de 5, que es un coladero ahí. No me gusta. Veremos.



El colega dijo que con Kroos en esa posición estuvieron 22 partidos sin perder, lo que no dice es que Kroos tenía 25 años, ahora tiene 32.

Como el Tchouameni juegue como el último partido que iba andando, verás que risas.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Ago 2022)

Respecto a la discusión de "cuanto da el estadio", decir que el Atleti ha sido pionero. Muchos conciertos y eventos se han hecho estos años en el Wanda.

Teniendo en cuenta que los bajos apenas tienen 4 cosas, que está al Este de la ciudad y que a nivel deportivo no es multiusos (Solo hierba), y aun asi hablan de 60 kilos al año... echad cuentas:

- En el centro de la ciudad
- 100% multiusos (También otros deportes)
- Tiendas, restaurantes, hotel

Primero fue lo de "ganar dinero por el nombre", ahora estamos en la fase de "estadio multiusos" y eso que el Wizink no es moco de pavo tampoco.

Ah, y Madrid se está poniendo de moda. Es una ciudad más pujante de lo que muchos se piensan.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Lo de Casemiro huele a que falta cash. O sea venden un titular en 20 de agosto? sin comprar un sustituto? raro raro. Si el Manchester queria a Casimiro porque no lo ficho hace un mes? Esta claro que es una venta del club y punto.



No hace falta cash, pero si te cae un extra...

El Real Madrid vende jugadores para generar patrimonio y que a largo plazo la cosa vaya como la seda, con cierto riesgo cortoplacista. Otros clubs venden patrimonio para comprar jugadores y funcionar a corto plazo, hipotecando todo el futuro.

Hablamos en 3-4 años. A mi deportivamente no me parece un acierto y a corto plazo me parece una mala decisión, pero aquí se piensa siempre a medio-largo plazo, y al final llevamos muchos años donde todo, por lo que sea, funciona. 

Casemiro será recordado y siempre será bien recibido, nadie le va a odiar por no querer seguir de blanco.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Lo de Casemiro huele a que falta cash. O sea venden un titular en 20 de agosto? sin comprar un sustituto? raro raro. Si el Manchester queria a Casimiro porque no lo ficho hace un mes? Esta claro que es una venta del club y punto.




El Madrid ya tiene sustituto de case. Le han fichado hace dos meses


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues parece que se confirma. Yo habría esperado (deportivamente) un par de años.
> 
> Esperemos que no sea un Makelele II. También os digo, que ha sido más el jugador que el Club, por lo que "poca culpa".
> 
> ...



claro maricona SUBNORMAL los del Madrid están en el Madrid ganando menos por hamor berdadero no son mercenarios

que puto tonto joder


----------



## Edu.R (19 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> claro maricona SUBNORMAL los del Madrid están en el Madrid ganando menos por hamor berdadero no son mercenarios
> 
> que puto tonto joder



Mira como Chu tenía una oferta mejor del PSG y vino al Real Madrid.

El Real Madrid paga bien, pero no es el que más paga. El extra lo pone la historia y el estatus queda ser jugador del Real Madrid.

Esto algunos no lo entienden. El Real Madrid tiene una marca, como otros (Bayern, Liverpool...), y el jugador que quiere estatus deportivo se va a esos clubs. El que quiere dinero se va al PSG o al Shitty.

Por supuesto que aquí nadie juega gratis. Pero mira lo que pasó con Ramos. El tio tenía el máximo estatus deportivo, y como quería dinero que hizo... irse al PSG. Donde es una puta rémora, por cierto.

Modric renueva año a año, ganando menos y nunca ha discutido las renovaciones. Adivina que es más importante para él.


----------



## Roedr (19 Ago 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Mi opinion es que Casemiro es muy dificil de reemplazar. Una cosa es ser bueno sobre el papel, y otra salir ir darlas todas en partidos de maximo nivel.
> 
> Su posicion es muy dificil, porque por ahi salen muchos balones. Recuerdo bien uno de sus primeros partidos en Champions, cuando sustituyo a Ilarramendi, que hacia aguas. Y se salio.



Yo también creo que a Casemiro no lo remplazamos en los partidos grandes ni de coña. Una cosa es ser bueno, y otra dar la talla en los partidos de mayor tensión. A ver cuanto nos cuesta deportivamente su baja.


----------



## Roedr (19 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> La rueda de prensa de Ancelotti parecía un funeral, se le veía muy tocado y poco le faltó para echarse a llorar. El peso de Case en el vestuario ha debido ser incluso mayor de lo que creemos porque la cara de Ancelotti era un poema.



Normal, es que es una baja tremenda.


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sí, será eso... Porque tú lo digas.



Ya solo te faltaba ser del Barsa puto saco de mierda kremlinita communista nauseabundo incel putero de rusas


----------



## Roedr (19 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El Madrid ya tiene sustituto de case. Le han fichado hace dos meses



No lo creo, ni remotamente. En condiciones normales Chumino necesitaría un par de temporadas para aprender el juego posicional de Case, y a saber como funciona en los partidos jodidos.

PD: fíjate en Valverde. Una zancada descomunal, que se ver a kms que es un mala bestia, y mira lo que le ha costado ser titular.


----------



## Roedr (19 Ago 2022)

Ah, por cierto, en el ManU van a alucinar ante el espectáculo de ver de nuevo un jugador de verdad. Alguno se pondrá a llorar.


----------



## George A (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## arriondas (19 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Ya solo te faltaba ser del Barsa puto saco de mierda kremlinita communista nauseabundo incel putero de rusas



Quali, calma...


----------



## perrasno (19 Ago 2022)

George A dijo:


>



Hay que decirlo todo: el Madrid aun renovando mucho un equipo ganador sigue ganando la Champions, el Farsa renovándolo pero menos sigue haciendo el ridículo en Europa.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (19 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No hace falta cash, pero si te cae un extra...
> 
> El Real Madrid vende jugadores para generar patrimonio y que a largo plazo la cosa vaya como la seda, con cierto riesgo cortoplacista. Otros clubs venden patrimonio para comprar jugadores y funcionar a corto plazo, hipotecando todo el futuro.
> 
> ...



no se a mi no me huele bien


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Lo de Casemiro huele a que falta cash. O sea venden un titular en 20 de agosto? sin comprar un sustituto? raro raro. Si el Manchester queria a Casimiro porque no lo ficho hace un mes? Esta claro que es una venta del club y punto.



Yo también lo veo muy raro y creo que puedes tener razón. Igual ganar esa Champions ha activado cláusulas para los equipos que traspasaron a Vinicius, Rodrygo Hazard... También nos hemos comido dos años de amortización de Jovic a la vez por dejarlo ir gratis.

Creo que el plan del club era sacar algo por Asensio y Ceballos y con eso igual daba, pero visto lo visto a 15 de agosto han tenido que activar el plan B. El siguiente que era más o menos prescindible sin tener que fichar sustituto era Casemiro, y ya puestos a venderlo se vende por más de lo que necesitamos.

Estoy especulando, pero vender a Casemiro sin fichar a alguien (no necesariamente en su puesto) no es una buena operación lo mires por donde lo mires, tiene que haber algo que lo explique mejor.


----------



## Chispeante (19 Ago 2022)

Pues ha sido un visto y no visto. Si nos dicen esto hace tres o cuatro días...
Si había que venderlo, que algo que sólo depende del club y del jugador, este el momento. Tal vez la próxima temporada te encuentras un caso como el de Asensio, Isco, Marcelo o Hazard y no hay donde colocarle. O lo mismo se convierte en el nuevo Modric y está de titular indiscutible un lustro más. Es un riesgo y al final se ha buscado lo mejor para todos.

Más que su aportación estrictamente futbolística, se va a echar en falta lo piscológico. Casemiro era ese tipo de jugador que en los momentos de tensión, cuando había que remontar o jugarse una final, no se arrugaba. A otros jugadores se les ve angustiados, inseguros, asustado, pero con Casemiro no, manteniendo el tipo como un campeón. Esta cualidad, a la hora de jugarse los títulos, es el 50% del valor de jugador, por encima de la calidad, la técnica o el físico.


----------



## arriondas (19 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Lo de Casemiro huele a que falta cash. O sea venden un titular en 20 de agosto? sin comprar un sustituto? raro raro. Si el Manchester queria a Casimiro porque no lo ficho hace un mes? Esta claro que es una venta del club y punto.



Pies empieza a tener pinta de eso, de que necesitan meter cash. Es muy raro, además todo sucede muy deprisa.


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Normal, es que es una baja tremenda.



Ancelotti pasó de él y lo mandó al Oporto. No lo llevó siquiera convocado a la final de 2014 y jugó con Khedira porque Xabi estaba lesionado e Illarra no le gustaba. Tenía ya 22 años y gustaba mucho al madridismo pero no lo quiso. En el Oporto triunfó y fue Benítez quién lo pidió porque estaba ya vendido por Carlo. Yo no entiendo los criterios de los entrenadores. Casemiro era espectacular casa vez que jugaba y pese a eso era suplente de Xabi e Illarra y se le vendió con recompra creo recordar.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pies empieza a tener pinta de eso, de que necesitan meter cash. Es muy raro, además todo sucede muy deprisa.




El Madrid sabía la venta de case desde mayo por eso se fichó a tchoua


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

Vamos a ver amegos.

Esto, como todo en el mundo del fútbol, tendrá más o menos repercusión en función de que la pelota entre o no entre.

Si el Madrid sigue dominando la Liga y haciendo buenas campañas en Europa (evidentemente no va a ganar todas, pero asegurar siempre cuartos/semis/final) Casemiro se olvidará y todo habrá quedado en un buen negocio. A él le irá mejor o peor, eso ya poco nos importa.
Si a partir de ese año, el equipo sufre, va mal en europa y el equipo no acaba de funcionar, pues habrá sido un desastre, y los 60M (75M) nos saldrán bastante más caros.
Ahora mismo la cuestión es si Tchouameni y Camavinga van a tomar el mando y o les va a pesar la ausencia de Case.

Por otro lado, desearle suerte a Casemiro, más que nada porque va a un equipo que está más cerca de linchar a los directivos/jugadores que de hacer algo bien. Aquello es un desastre a todos los niveles y no veo yo que con un Casemiro acaben plantando cara a Man C, Liverpool o Chelsea entre otros.

Siempre fue un ejemplo de jugador y lo dio todo por el equipo. No tengo dudas que le echaremos mucho de menos.


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pies empieza a tener pinta de eso, de que necesitan meter cash. Es muy raro, además todo sucede muy deprisa.



Ya se ha explicado rata de mierda que el club iba a vender a Casemiro o Mendy desde el principio. ESCORIA que eres ESCORIA te voy a meter un navajazo por cada ucraniano muerto y otro a la puta rusa a la que mantienes hijo de puta


----------



## arriondas (19 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Ya se ha explicado rata de mierda que el club iba a vender a Casemiro o Mendy desde el principio. ESCORIA que eres ESCORIA te voy a meter un navajazo por cada ucraniano muerto y otro a la puta rusa a la que mantienes hijo de puta



Lo que tienes que meterte es más tranquimazín...


----------



## Edu.R (19 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Ancelotti pasó de él y lo mandó al Oporto. No lo llevó siquiera convocado a la final de 2014 y jugó con Khedira porque Xabi estaba lesionado e Illarra no le gustaba. Tenía ya 22 años y gustaba mucho al madridismo pero no lo quiso. En el Oporto triunfó y fue Benítez quién lo pidió porque estaba ya vendido por Carlo. Yo no entiendo los criterios de los entrenadores. Casemiro era espectacular casa vez que jugaba y pese a eso era suplente de Xabi e Illarra y se le vendió con recompra creo recordar.



Tuvo un rollete con la hija de Ancelotti, quizás tuvo algo que ver.


----------



## VYP de Álava (19 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ah, por cierto, en el ManU van a alucinar ante el espectáculo de ver de nuevo un jugador de verdad. Alguno se pondrá a llorar.



Muchos años escuchando eso, hasta que terminan enterrados en el lodazal que es ese club.


----------



## Roedr (19 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Ancelotti pasó de él y lo mandó al Oporto. No lo llevó siquiera convocado a la final de 2014 y jugó con Khedira porque Xabi estaba lesionado e Illarra no le gustaba. Tenía ya 22 años y gustaba mucho al madridismo pero no lo quiso. En el Oporto triunfó y fue Benítez quién lo pidió porque estaba ya vendido por Carlo. Yo no entiendo los criterios de los entrenadores. Casemiro era espectacular casa vez que jugaba y pese a eso era suplente de Xabi e Illarra y se le vendió con recompra creo recordar.



Sí, Casemiro de jovencito ya impresionaba. Aquí se une que a Carletto no le van los jugadores sin acabar de formar, y que no es lo mismo el Case con 22 años que el Case de ahora, como pasa también con Benzema.


----------



## Roedr (19 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El Madrid sabía la venta de case desde mayo por eso se fichó a tchoua



¿De dónde sale eso?


----------



## Fiodor (19 Ago 2022)

Al Madrid le hubiera venido mejor la venta de Casemiro el año que viene, pero la oferta ha sido este año y económicamente es un exito aunque deportivamente perjudicial. Sobre todo este año con una temporada tan larga y un Mundial por medio... Era necesario tener un buen fondo de armario... Pero cuando llega tanto dinero después de un año de doblete, lo deportivo queda en segundo plano...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)

reinier cedido al gerona 1 año
aun no se como de bueno es este tio
centrocampista
lo que si recuerdo es su presentacion con el ya clasico de florentino : "bienvenido al real madrid , bienvenido a tu casa"
pero bueno el caso es que se va acercando al primer equipo
veremos...


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

¿Alguien sabe si en esta edición de Champions, estaba Casemiro en el campo en los minutos que el Madrid remontaba las eliminatorias?
Ese dato nos puede dar una idea del peso en el equipo del tipo.


----------



## Cicciolino (19 Ago 2022)

BENDO MVLATO JVGOSÓN HALTO CARAMBVSERO NO SAMBA NO BOSSA NOBA NO NÁ' CARA DE BEBITO LO DEGO VARATO 70 KG DE PVRO HORO NOMAMEH COVRA DOS VOCATAS DE NOSIYA A MEDIA TALDE NO ROJA DOVLE HAMARIYA MUI RESPONSAVLE HIMTERESADES COMTÁKCTEN CON MI AJENTE Y MVCAMA HECSPESIALISTA EN MAMADÚS ROJÍNEZ Y LADRÓNEZ @EJQUELOSPOSMONATSISSONEYOS PLIS MANDEM CVRRÍO CHVMINO A MI JOTMÉIL NO MADRVGA OJO DEP EN RMCF.


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Al Madrid le hubiera venido mejor la venta de Casemiro el año que viene, pero la oferta ha sido este año y económicamente es un exito aunque deportivamente perjudicial. Sobre todo este año con una temporada tan larga y un Mundial por medio... Era necesario tener un buen fondo de armario... Pero cuando llega tanto dinero después de un año de doblete, lo deportivo queda en segundo plano...



Creo que consideran que de 5 pueden jugar Chuache Fede Cama Alaba y Kroos o con doble pivote si no les da.


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

...ya queda lejana aquella gira por USA.... que bien lo pasemos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si en esta edición de Champions, estaba Casemiro en el campo en los minutos que el Madrid remontaba las eliminatorias?
> Ese dato nos puede dar una idea del peso en el equipo del tipo.




contra el city que posiblemente fue la mas epica : no


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Por cierto qué mediocentro creéis que ha sido mejor en el Madrid desde la 7° poner el orden.

Para mí:

Casemiro
Makelele
Xabi
Redondo
Helguera

Y luego ya el pelotón desastre con Guti Beckham Gravesen Pablo García Jaime Illarra Sahin Diarra 1 Diarra 2 Conceiçao Emerson Lucas Silva Gago y alguno más que me dejo.

Es muy difícil encontrar un buen mediocentro ojo que el riesgo es muy alto de entrar otra vez en esa rueda de fichajes fracasados


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Por cierto qué mediocentro creéis que ha sido mejor en el Madrid desde la 7° poner el orden.
> 
> Para mí:
> 
> ...



Casemiro no sé como será este Madrid sin él. Pero creo que el que dejó una huella imborrable en el madridismo fue "El Principe" Redondo.


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Casemiro no se como será este Madrid sin él. Pero creo que el que dejó una huella imborrable en el madridismo fue "El Principe" Redondo.



Igual es por mi edad, pero a mí Redondo siempre me ha parecido el mejor centrocampista defensivo y ofensivo que he visto en mi vida, lo tenía todo, tanto a nivel defensivo como ofensivo, pura clase.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Por cierto qué mediocentro creéis que ha sido mejor en el Madrid desde la 7° poner el orden.
> 
> Para mí:
> 
> ...



Redondo es el mejor de todos esos con mucha diferencia.


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> El GILIPOLLAS funcionario hijo de puta con mil multis entre ellos @eL PERRO eres puta escoria



Venga, al ignore rapidito


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Redondo es el mejor de todos esos con mucha diferencia.



Yo siento adoración por Redondo, pero honestamente Modric lo ha superado.


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si en esta edición de Champions, estaba Casemiro en el campo en los minutos que el Madrid remontaba las eliminatorias?
> Ese dato nos puede dar una idea del peso en el equipo del tipo.



City: Fuera en el 75' x Asensio
Chelsea: Fuera en el 78' x Rodrygo
PDF: No jugó

No estuvo en ninguna remontada.








Season 2021/22 | UEFA Champions League 2021/22


Official in-depth guide to UEFA Champions League 2021/22, including results, stats and video highlights.




www.uefa.com


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo siento adoración por Redondo, pero honestamente Modric lo ha superado.



Hablamos de _cincos_, y no estaba en la lista. Además de que Modric no lo es. Modric ha superado a Zidane en su carrera como futbolista del Madrid.


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo siento adoración por Redondo, pero honestamente Modric lo ha superado.



Modric a nivel defensivo está a años luz de Redondo, ese tío lo robaba todo y no se la quitaba ni dios.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (19 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Más razón que un santo, la gente es un tanto extraña.
> 
> Por un lado todos hemos visto el año pasado como kroos y Casimiro la cagaban partido tras partido y no les daba para mas, Modric como es un semidiós con jugar un rato bien le vale.
> 
> ...





Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, pues se ha llenado el hilo de multis culés con ganas de celebrar el nuevo título: la Copa "Se va Casemiro".
> 
> Juntando el Gamper, la Copa Valors, las 4 Copas Palancas y la Copa "Mbappé no viene" es un octete. Espectacular.



No os quejéis que en el hilo culé escriben 4, no varias decenas como por aquí, y tiene más páginas que este hilo xD


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Redondo es el mejor de todos esos con mucha diferencia.



Not my cup of tea. No me gustaba nada.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Not my cup of tea. No me gustaba nada.



Cuestión de gustos.


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Hasta Seedorf jugó de mediocentro de doble pivote con Redondo y era regular y luego de interior en el Milan de Ancelotti se salió.


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Dicho esto la transición no va a ser fácil porque Aurelio, pese a estar asentado con Francia y tener un techo altísimo (tanto o más que Casemiro) viene a un equipo nuevo y hay que tener personalidad. No se va a convertir en jerarca en un día.



Bueno pero eso no lo sabemos, no se va a convertir en jerarca en un dia...o sí. Alaba se convirtió en jefazo de la defensa desde el primer partido.


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Aquí hay algo que se me escapa. Si damos por bueno que Casemiro no estaba en el mercado, y ha llegado una oferta del United y el Madrid ha decidido comunicárselo a Casemiro para ver qué le parece lo que le ofrecen y éste se quiera ir por dinero, cuando si el problema era ése, podría haberse puesto a buscar equipos desde mayo y no esperar a que viniera alguien sin haberse puesto en el mercado...
> 
> Acaso se ve amenazado por Tchouameni, miedo a quedar expuesto y se quiere ir antes de que eso pase? No debería tener ese miedo, debería verlo como alguien a quien entregar el testigo. El reconocimiento del club y la afición siempre lo va a tener.
> 
> Huele muy raro todo esto, a Florentinada con relatos contradictorios.



Es que no descartemos que Tchouameni esté impresionando a sus compañeros en los entrenamientos y Casemiro lo haya visto y haya pensado "uy, este me come la tostada fijo".


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (19 Ago 2022)

En cuanto a la lista de mediocentros:

Yo creo que Redondo es lo más completo que ha pasado por el Madric. Lo hacía todo bien en ataque, aunque era conservador (por la posición), y además defendía muy bien, era inteligente ...

Beckham también me gustó mucho, siempre me pareció un jugador muy profesional.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Bueno pero eso no lo sabemos, no se va a convertir en jerarca en un dia...o sí. Alaba se convirtió en jefazo de la defensa desde el primer partido.



Viene de ser titular en el Bayern durante casi una década. No es lo mismo. El Bayern es casi lo más parecido al Madrid. En todo caso, ojalá me equivoque y Aurelio se convierta en jerarca en dos días. Dicho esto, para mí, por cualidades, el techo de Aurelio es más alto que el de Casemiro. Hablo del día de mañana, no de su carrera en el Madrid...


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (19 Ago 2022)

Casemiro > Redondo
No pollaviejeis, es asi.


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> A día de hoy Cama es mejor 5 que interior, porque de interior se lía al posicionarse. Alaba puede ser 5 cualquier día. Lo puede ser hasta Valverde.
> 
> Por cierto, a Case lo ha elevado de categoría jugar al lado de Modric y sobre todo de Kroos. Jugar al lado de Kroos te hace subir de nivel porque tienes a un tipo que jugando en el interior recibe siempre como un 5 en su lado y lo hace mejor que nadie en el mundo. No nos olvidemos de eso… Case va a sufrir con los maulas del Man United…



Totalmente de acuerdo, tengo ganas de ver a Case sin Modric y Kroos al lado, hay jugadores que no son sólo buenos por si mismos sino porque hacen más buenos a los que tiene alrededor. Es el caso de Busquets, un buen jugador pero parecía aún mejor cuando tenia al lado a Iniesta y Xavi. Lo mismo con Piqué, era mejor con Puyol al lado.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> En cuanto a la lista de mediocentros:
> 
> Yo creo que Redondo es lo más completo que ha pasado por el Madric. Lo hacía todo bien en ataque, aunque era conservador (por la posición), y además defendía muy bien, era inteligente ...
> 
> Beckham también me gustó mucho, siempre me pareció un jugador muy profesional.



Redondo era conservador cuando estaba en posición de 5. Y lo erá porque es lo que hay que hacer y porque venía de la escuela menottista de 5 argentinos. La primera función del 5 es que el balón no pare y siga rodando siempre... en otras posiciones se pueden hacer otras cosas...


----------



## Chichimango (19 Ago 2022)

A mí me costaría decidirme entre Redondo y Xabi Alonso, la verdad es que vaya máquinas que hemos podido disfrutar en el centro del campo.


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver...
> 
> Hay alguna salida del madrid estos últimos 10 años que no nos haya salido bien?
> 
> ...



Honestamente la salida de CR7 no fue buena deportivamente (sí económicamente), estuvimos 3 años ganando 0 Champions y sólo 1 liga.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, tengo ganas de ver a Case sin Modric y Kroos al lado, hay jugadores que no son sólo buenos por si mismos sino porque hacen más buenos a los que tiene alrededor. Es el caso de Busquets, un buen jugador pero parecía aún mejor cuando tenia al lado a Iniesta y Xavi. Lo mismo con Piqué, era mejor con Puyol al lado.



Casemiro ha brillado en bloque bajo con Modric y Kroos la lado. Ambos, probablemente, los mejores interiores de la última década, ambos con cualidades muy diferentes. En el Man United Casemiro va a ser mucho peor.


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si, un cáncer que ha ganado 7 copas de Eurupa
> 
> Que puto asco me dais los piperos



Florentino ha ganado 6, no 7. Lorenzo Sanz ganó 2.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Casemiro > Redondo
> No pollaviejeis, es asi.



En todo mejor que Casemiro. Será que has visto poco a Redondo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Redondo era conservador cuando estaba en posición de 5. Y lo erá porque es lo que hay que hacer y porque venía de la escuela menottista de 5 argentinos. La primera función del 5 es que el balón no pare y siga rodando siempre... en otras posiciones se pueden hacer otras cosas...



Sí sí, si lo he puesto entre parentésis, cuando jugaba en el tenerife sí hacía lo que le salía del rabo.

Por atrás nos dicen que somos unos pollavieja por decir que Redondo era bueno ....


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Lo de Casemiro huele a que falta cash. O sea venden un titular en 20 de agosto? sin comprar un sustituto? raro raro. Si el Manchester queria a Casimiro porque no lo ficho hace un mes? Esta claro que es una venta del club y punto.



Pues a ver si el cash va a ser para acometer la renovación de Vini que está pendiente, con evidente aumento de salario estando como está el PSG buitreando...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El RM ya ganaba Copas de Europ antes de este sinvergüenza de FloPer.
> 
> Te recuerdo que durante su presidencia el FCB ha ganado 4 Copas de Europa y el ATM 2 ó 3 Europa League. Es el mejor presidente de la historia de FCB y ATM.
> 
> Y sigue teniendo al Castilla en 2ªB.



Perez salvo al real madrid precisamente de acabar en la situacion financiera actual del barcelona, es decir arruinado y con la sombra de la sad merodeando. 

6 copas de uropa , y a la cabeza en cuanto a ingresos y status.

Tras la era Messi, el Real le saca al Bcn mas copas de Uropa que antes. Eso es gracias en parte a Florencio.

Achacable a el es la nefasta politica de comunicacion del club, que no ataca a sus difamadores y trata al atletico como un club amigo cuando no han dejado de odiar al Madrid. Pero a pesar de eso, es con diferencia el mejor presidente posible para el Madrid.

Solo un antimadridista o un pipero abducido opinarian diferente.


----------



## VYP de Álava (19 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Es que no descartemos que Tchouameni esté impresionando a sus compañeros en los entrenamientos y Casemiro lo haya visto y haya pensado "uy, este me come la tostada fijo".



Tiene el apoyo incondicional de Ancelotti y para él siempre va a estar por delante en los partidos importantes. Además le puede usar para ir preparando a Tchouameni a aprender de Casemiro sobre todo en posicionamiento, y hacer una transición sana. Yo creo que el Madrid no le ha fichado para enseñarle la puerta sino para que tome el relevo, Casemiro se equivoca si tiene ese temor.


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Honestamente la salida de CR7 no fue buena deportivamente (sí económicamente), estuvimos 3 años ganando 0 Champions y sólo 1 liga.



A ver, el problema es que no sabemos cual hubiese sido el resultado de esos 3 años con CR7. Si se hubiese ganado algo más, si que hubiese sido mala su salida, pero tambien se podía haber perdido esa liga y haber caido antes en CL, nunca sabremos. Así es imposible comparar.
El único dato objetivo es el de la pasta, que en ese caso se recuperó la inversión en el fichaje tras un rendimiento deportivo y comercial brutal.


----------



## Agente Coulson (19 Ago 2022)

Se comete más errores comprando que vendiendo.

El Madrid no se arrepiente de la venta de Navas, ni de la de Varane, ni Ramos, ni Cristiano... Y dudo mucho de que se arrepienta de la venta de Casemiro.


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Tiene el apoyo incondicional de Ancelotti y para él siempre va a estar por delante en los partidos importantes. Además le puede usar para ir preparando a Tchouameni a aprender de Casemiro sobre todo en posicionamiento, y hacer una transición sana. Yo creo que el Madrid no le ha fichado para enseñarle la puerta sino para que tome el relevo, Casemiro se equivoca si tiene ese temor.



Pero eso lo podría entender con un jugador que te cuesta 30 millones y aún no haya debutado con su Selección absoluta como era el caso de Camavinga cuando lo fichamos, pero es que este ha costado 80 y le ha quitado casi el puesto a Pogba en la Selección francesa, si fichas a un tio por 80 kilazos lo fichas para ser titular, joder.


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Se comete más errores comprando que vendiendo.
> 
> El Madrid no se arrepiente de la venta de Navas, ni de la de Varane, ni Ramos, ni Cristiano... Y dudo mucho de que se arrepienta de la venta de Casemiro.



Tienes razón. 
Creo que si Casemiro se va en Junio y a los 15 días se ficha a Chumino, la pelicula se sentiría distinta.


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A ver, el problema es que no sabemos cual hubiese sido el resultado de esos 3 años con CR7. Si se hubiese ganado algo más, si que hubiese sido mala su salida, pero tambien se podía haber perdido esa liga y haber caido antes en CL, nunca sabremos. Así es imposible comparar.
> El único dato objetivo es el de la pasta, que en ese caso se recuperó la inversión en el fichaje tras un rendimiento deportivo y comercial brutal.



No, hay otro dato objetivo aparte de la pasta, sin CR7 fueron 40 goles menos


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> En todo mejor que Casemiro. Será que has visto poco a Redondo.



cuantas copas de europa tiene redondo? no hay mas preguntas


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No, hay otro dato objetivo aparte de la pasta, sin CR7 fueron 40 goles menos



Ese impacto habria que estudiarlo a fondo. Los goles son muy relativos.
Un jugador puede meter 20 goles en una liga que le aporten 0 puntos al equipo por meterlos ya ganando, y otro metiendo 5 goles puede dar 15 puntos. Esto lo tendría que analizar Mr Chip o el Marcos Lopez. XD


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> cuantas copas de europa tiene redondo? no hay mas preguntas



La 7ª y la 8ª

Las CL de este tipo acababan con una sequia de 32 años y conseguian 3 en pocos años. Su importancia es altisima, desde luego.


----------



## Agente Coulson (19 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> cuantas copas de europa tiene redondo? no hay mas preguntas



Cuántos Mundiales tiene Messi? Pues Arbeloa es mejor.


----------



## VYP de Álava (19 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Pero eso lo podría entender con un jugador que te cuesta 30 millones y aún no haya debutado con su Selección absoluta como era el caso de Camavinga cuando lo fichamos, pero es que este ha costado 80 y le ha quitado casi el puesto a Pogba en la Selección francesa, si fichas a un tio por 80 kilazos lo fichas para ser titular, joder.



Pero se tendrá que adaptar, además que sustituye a uno de los pilares fundamentales, Casemiro tendrá muchas cosas que enseñarle porque es capitán general y lo ha ganado todo. Y ya el año que viene le vendes bien. A mi este no me parece que esté planificado, más bien es una improvisación, sino no te vas al United...


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> La 7ª y la 8ª



y Case? 5


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> cuantas copas de europa tiene redondo? no hay mas preguntas



¿Cuántos días ha jugado Redondo con Modric, Kroos, Bale, Cristiano y Benzema? Quod erat demonstrandum...


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> La 7ª y la 8ª
> 
> Las CL de este tipo acababan con una sequia de 32 años y conseguian 3 en pocos años. Su importancia es altisima, desde luego.



Fin del alegato señoría 

Es que algunos que escriben aquí tienen una pedrada, deben ser críos sino no se explica.


----------



## Woden (19 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Muchos años escuchando eso, hasta que terminan enterrados en el lodazal que es ese club.



Que Casemiro se va arrepentir, antes incluso de que lo hizo DiMaria, de irse a ese pozo de mierda inglesa ni cotiza.


----------



## Paobas (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ...ya queda lejana aquella gira por USA.... que bien lo pas*E*mos.



Me sangran los putos ojos


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Está hecho ya.
> 
> 55 + 20 o 60 + 15.
> 
> En ningún caso llegará a los 80 millones.





Mi fuente no me engañaba.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Sí sí, si lo he puesto entre parentésis, cuando jugaba en el tenerife sí hacía lo que le salía del rabo.
> 
> Por atrás nos dicen que somos unos pollavieja por decir que Redondo era bueno ....



Solo podemos hablar de jugadores que tienen tiktok, que sino los milennials se ofenden mucho, como con las letras de las canciones de Mecano...


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Cuántos días ha jugado Redondo con Modric, Kroos, Bale, Cristiano y Benzema? Quod erat demonstrandum...



se resulta que Redondo jugo con su seleccion 29 partidos, vaya y eso como lo explicais? porque no es gran cosa de hecho solo jugo un mundial 94 no se es poco bagage para lo que nos quieres vender como en top de todos los tiempos


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> se resulta que Redondo jugo con su seleccion 29 partidos, vaya y eso como lo explicais? porque no es gran cosa de hecho solo jugo un mundial 94 no se es poco bagage para lo que nos quieres vender como en top de todos los tiempos



A Redondo se la soplaba su selección. Renunció a jugar con ella mil veces y él y el seleccionador se odiaban.

No juega por el mismo motivo por el que Luis Enrique no llama a Fabián.


----------



## Woden (19 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> se resulta que Redondo jugo con su seleccion 29 partidos, vaya y eso como lo explicais? porque no es gran cosa de hecho solo jugo un mundial 94 no se es poco bagage para lo que nos quieres vender como en top de todos los tiempos



Porque no se quiso cortar el pelo.

Redondo manda. Compararlo con Casemiro no procede, ni a nivel técnico ni táctico.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, en esto de la salida de Casemiro me pregunto si tiene algo que ver que Fabián termina contrato el año que viene y aun no lo han vendido...


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> se resulta que Redondo jugo con su seleccion 29 partidos, vaya y eso como lo explicais? porque no es gran cosa de hecho solo jugo un mundial 94 no se es poco bagage para lo que nos quieres vender como en top de todos los tiempos



Ya te lo explico yo, que no soy un millenials, dejó de jugar en su selección de forma voluntaria porque el seleccionador Daniel Passarella le obligaba a cortarse el pelo y quitarse los pendientes para seleccionarlo, a él y todos los jugadores argentinos, algunos como Batistuta pasaron por el aro, otros como Redondo con más personalidad dijeron que ni de broma y así lo hicieron público.


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> se resulta que Redondo jugo con su seleccion 29 partidos, vaya y eso como lo explicais? porque no es gran cosa de hecho solo jugo un mundial 94 no se es poco bagage para lo que nos quieres vender como en top de todos los tiempos



Jugó sólo un Mundial porque Pasarella le quiso hacer cortarse el pelo y el tio puso sus cojones encima de la mesa y dijo "que te den"


----------



## VYP de Álava (19 Ago 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Que Casemiro se va arrepentir, antes incluso de que lo hizo DiMaria, de irse a ese pozo de mierda inglesa ni cotiza.



Yo es que no lo puedo entender, se va a lo primero que le han puesto delante solo por el dinero? Que si que ya sé que es el doble, pero ya lo dije ayer, si el problema era ese, no te buscas algo mejor?


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

Hablando de centrocampistas me parece un acierto total el fichaje de Renato Sanches por el PSG, ese chico podía ser el sustituto perfecto de Modric y se nos ha escapado, y no era caro. Es buenísimo ese chaval.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Hablando de centrocampistas me parece un acierto total el fichaje de Renato Sanches por el PSG, ese chico podía ser el sustituto perfecto de Modric y se nos ha escapado, y no era caro. Es buenísimo ese chaval.



Creo que Ancelotti quiere a Fabián gratis.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> dejemos una cosa clara en este hilo, Casemiro no se ha querido ir, Flope lo ha vendido porque no quiere dar perdidas este año. Punto final y todos contentos, no malmetamos en un jugador espectacular y mejor persona que ha dado todo por el madrid sin decir nada en contra
> 
> 
> 
> *GRANDE CASEMIRO MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TODO AQUI ESTA TU CASA CUANDO QUIERAS*



ESo te lo firma unciudadano periodista, fuentes: mis cojones morenos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Respecto a la discusión de "cuanto da el estadio", decir que el Atleti ha sido pionero. Muchos conciertos y eventos se han hecho estos años en el Wanda.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que los bajos apenas tienen 4 cosas, que está al Este de la ciudad y que a nivel deportivo no es multiusos (Solo hierba), y aun asi hablan de 60 kilos al año... echad cuentas:
> 
> ...



Hay una diferencia, la propiedad del mismo, al Madrid no le regalan nada.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Ya se ha explicado rata de mierda que el club iba a vender a Casemiro o Mendy desde el principio. ESCORIA que eres ESCORIA te voy a meter un navajazo por cada ucraniano muerto y otro a la puta rusa a la que mantienes hijo de puta



Imbécil.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿De dónde sale eso?



DE su mente. Como dice MARcos López, que sabe de fútbol mas que todo este foro, las prisas empiezan encuanto comienza la liga, hasta finales de este mes muchos clubs tendrán prisa, no digamos en enero. Lo que gusta son las conspiraciones, pillar 60 kgs por un jugador por el que lo normal es que no lo vendieras y no te darían nada es lo normal, claro, ya nadie curiosamente se acuerda de Marcelo. Si Casemiro este año hace un temporada regular los mismos que ahora dicenque es una locura dirían que habría que venderlo y claro, entonces seguro que dan 60, digo 60, lo menos 100.


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> En todo mejor que Casemiro. Será que has visto poco a Redondo.



Los redondistas erais muy fangirls por su pelito pero era tan limitado que Milla le quitó el puesto y cuando volvió de la lesión no lo recuperó y hubo debate mucho tiempo sobre quién era mejor. El paquete Milla o Redondo. Ese era su nivel. El de Milla. Con Casemiro Makeleke y Xabi ese debate nunca existió. Eran buenísimos y Florentino vendió al negro para meter a Beckham y el Madrid lo pagó tan caro que aún está groggy de la hostia que se llevó Floper que era un Jesús Gil de la vida por entonces. 

Pero bueno, no discutamos, era muy bueno también y tuvo mucho fan gay. El que jugaba dando pases de 5 metros y dando codazos y ostias como buen cerdo argentino. Casemiro Make y Xabi una limpieza espectacular y mil veces mejores en todo. Pero no eran gays.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Fin del alegato señoría
> 
> Es que algunos que escriben aquí tienen una pedrada, deben ser críos sino no se explica.



Aún recuerdo esa jugada viéndola en directo, nadie daba un duro porque el Madrid pasara esa eliminatoria.
Por cierto, el Madrid donde no tiene un jugador bueno de ataque es por la banda derecha, ahora hay que buscar un sustituto para un jugador que ya lo tiene.


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Imbécil.



Puta rata te rajo la puta garganta hijo de puta MARICÓN


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> DE su mente. Como dice MARcos López, que sabe de fútbol mas que todo este foro, las prisas empiezan encuanto comienza la liga, hasta finales de este mes muchos clubs tendrán prisa, no digamos en enero. Lo que gusta son las conspiraciones, pillar 60 kgs por un jugador por el que lo normal es que no lo vendieras y no te darían nada es lo normal, claro, ya nadie curiosamente se acuerda de Marcelo. Si Casemiro este año hace un temporada regular los mismos que ahora dicenque es una locura dirían que habría que venderlo y claro, entonces seguro que dan 60, digo 60, lo menos 100.



Aprende a escribir puto drogadicto comunista que no se te entiende una puta mierda escoria


----------



## Woden (19 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Aún recuerdo esa jugada viéndola en directo, nadie daba un duro porque el Madrid pasara esa eliminatoria.
> Por cierto, el Madrid donde no tiene un jugador bueno de ataque es por la banda derecha, ahora hay que buscar un sustituto para un jugador que ya lo tiene.



Entiendo que los que no lo hayan visto en directo duden. Pero esa jugada no te la hace Casemiro ni en mil vidas.


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Por cierto, en esto de la salida de Casemiro me pregunto si tiene algo que ver que Fabián termina contrato el año que viene y aun no lo han vendido...



Pues cuadra todo.


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Aún recuerdo esa jugada viéndola en directo, nadie daba un duro porque el Madrid pasara esa eliminatoria.
> Por cierto, el Madrid donde no tiene un jugador bueno de ataque es por la banda derecha, ahora hay que buscar un sustituto para un jugador que ya lo tiene.



Fue jodidamente mítica, sólo los que la vimos en directo sabemos lo que significaba.


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Entiendo que los que no lo hayan visto en directo duden. Pero esa jugada no te la hace Casemiro ni en mil vidas.



Porque Redondo era interior izquierda de ataque (el 10) antes de reconvertirse en 5. Creo que fue Valdaño el que lo puso de 5.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (19 Ago 2022)

Me meto en la jewwiki de Redondo:
Mundial del 90: Hubo rumores que decían que Carlos Bilardo lo quería llamar para que participara en la Copa Mundial de  pero Redondo rechazó la oferta para no abandonar sus estudios universitarios, que nunca concluyó
Mundial 98: Pasarrella instó a los jugadores argentinos a que se cortaran el pelo para ser seleccionados a lo que Redondo no accedió por ir en contra de sus principio
jajajaja pero quien se cree esta basura?? jajajajajja


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Perez salvo al real madrid precisamente de acabar en la situacion financiera actual del barcelona, es decir arruinado y con la sombra de la sad merodeando.
> 
> 6 copas de uropa , y a la cabeza en cuanto a ingresos y status.
> 
> ...



De hecho Florentino ya se ha convertido en el mejor o segundo mejor presidente de la historia del fútbol mundial solamente por títulos pero además por su gestión económica y aportación a la industria del fútbol e incluso a la economía española y europea.


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Me meto en la jewwiki de Redondo:
> Mundial del 90: Hubo rumores que decían que Carlos Bilardo lo quería llamar para que participara en la Copa Mundial de  pero Redondo rechazó la oferta para no abandonar sus estudios universitarios, que nunca concluyó
> Mundial 98: Pasarrella instó a los jugadores argentinos a que se cortaran el pelo para ser seleccionados a lo que Redondo no accedió por ir en contra de sus principio
> jajajaja pero quien se cree esta basura?? jajajajajja



Fue por movidas con la federación no por el pelo. El tema venía de largo como el caso de Schuster o de Cruyff.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (19 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Fue por movidas con la federación no por el pelo. El tema venía de largo como el caso de Schuster o de Cruyff.



joder y lo del 90 que dicen que no fue al mundial porque le coincidia con el examen de Macroeconomia LOL


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Casemiro ha brillado en bloque bajo con Modric y Kroos la lado. Ambos, probablemente, los mejores interiores de la última década, ambos con cualidades muy diferentes. En el Man United Casemiro va a ser mucho peor.



Casemiro es un medio defensivo puro con pulmones y piernas infatigables muy limpio que cubre un radio enorme. Redondo no era defensa era centrocampista de ataque muy técnico reconvertido y como defensa no tenía el nivel de Casemiro o Makeleke. Por eso metía codazos y faltas sin parar porque no era su posición. De hecho jugó siempre en doble pivote con un compañero porque él solo no daba.


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> joder y lo del 90 que dicen que no fue al mundial porque le coincidia con el examen de Macroeconomia LOL



Ya te digo que el tema era complicado e interno y creo que nunca se ha sabido la verdad de lo que pasó, como con Schuster y Cruyff.

Argentina tenía que jugar con Almeyda y otros paquetes que eran mucho peores que él.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Ago 2022)

Increíble la podredumbre que tenemos en España,un diputado nada menos se permite el lujo de escribir estas cosas...









El provocador tuit de Gabriel Rufián sobre la marcha de Casemiro al United


La salida de Casemiro del Real Madrid ha provocado numerosos comentarios, la mayoría de ellos destacando su excelente trayectoria en el conjunto blanco. También han motivado reflex




www.marca.com


----------



## VYP de Álava (19 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Increíble la podredumbre que tenemos en España,un diputado nada menos se permite el lujo de escribir estas cosas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Borja Escalona del congreso


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (19 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Ya te digo que el tema era complicado e interno y creo que nunca se ha sabido la verdad de lo que pasó, como con Schuster y Cruyff.
> 
> Argentina tenía que jugar con Almeyda y otros paquetes que eran mucho peores que él.



el almeyda ese me acuerdo que lo ficho el sevilla y era mas malo que el sebo


----------



## feps (19 Ago 2022)

El madridismo defendiendo a Casemiro de un periodista culerdo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> joder y lo del 90 que dicen que no fue al mundial porque le coincidia con el examen de Macroeconomia LOL



BUenos principios, un tipo decide su vida y para usted es basura, se nota que hay nivel. Me imagino que profesionalmente usted habrá alcanzado logros que Redondo no alcanzó.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> El Borja Escalona del congreso



Más o menos, trabajó en tienda de ropa y dicen que lo echaron, no me extraña, pero es culpa de la gente, un inútil profesional que cobra un pastón por hacer el inútil, ni una idea, ni una ley, nada aporta ese tio, un parásito auténtico dando lecciones de moral y buen trabajo.


----------



## feps (19 Ago 2022)

Homenaje madridista a Casemiro escrito por Manuel Jabois hace cinco años, autor de la letra de nuestro nuevo himno.









“A dónde vas, Casemiro”


“Dadme cinco partidos y demostraré que puedo ser titular”, dijo en 2013 ante la sorpresa del cuerpo técnico




elpais.com


----------



## vurvujo (19 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Tienes razón.
> Creo que si Casemiro se va en Junio y a los 15 días se ficha a Chumino, la pelicula se sentiría distinta.



Correcto. El orden de los factores no altera el producto, pero sí da la impresión que sí hay una alteración.
Vender a Case y al siguiente día con esa misma pasta comprar a Aureliano, todos estaríamos de acuerdo que fue un buen cambio.


----------



## Mecanosfera (19 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> De hecho Florentino ya se ha convertido en el mejor o segundo mejor presidente de la historia del fútbol mundial solamente por títulos pero además por su gestión económica y aportación a la industria del fútbol e incluso a la economía española y europea.



Es que lo que ha hecho Flo es descomunal. Fue el reinventor de la cultura futbolística hispanistaní desde el antiguo mundillo radiofónico de divos palilleros que se habían quedado en la España de los 70, y adaptar el ocio del fútbol a la era de la globalización, internet y una sociedad donde la gente ya no es analfabeta. Sobrevivió a Messi, a los clubes estado, al auge de la Premier como liga de referencia entre los BRICS, al PSOE, a twitter y a todos los desafíos mayúsculos a los que se ha enfrentado.
Es cierto que en muchos sentidos le vino el viento de cara: supo beneficiarse de la era Guardiola (el otro gran modernizador de la cultura futbolística, aunque nos joda), de un esplendor brutal de la selección nacional, de la revolución en los medios de comunicación deportivos y del auge de Madrid como ciudad atractivísima para los negocios y el turismo. Parece fácil, pero él supo moverse en ese contexto con una habilidad estratosférica. Por eso cuando planteáis dudas sobre lo caro que es el estadio y tal, paso de largo de esos posts. Flo sabe en qué cestas poner sus huevos. Me resultaría extremadamente raro que se equivocase en una jugada tan ambiciosa como la del estadio (aunque por supuesto me parece sanísimo que haya gente inquisitiva haciéndose preguntas sobre la viabilidad económica, es necesario que entre el madridismo haya siempre voces discordantes que no se comporten con la complacencia acrítica del culé medio).


----------



## Woden (19 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Correcto. El orden de los factores no altera el producto, pero sí da la impresión que sí hay una alteración.
> Vender a Case y al siguiente día con esa misma pasta comprar a Aureliano, todos estaríamos de acuerdo que fue un buen cambio.



Si se hubiera hecho así Chumino habría costado un pico más.


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

Y a todo esto ¿de verdad nos quitamos de encima a Casemiro y nos quedamos a Asensio? ¿No hay manera de empaquetar al pechofrío y endosárselo a alguien, el que sea?


----------



## Edu.R (19 Ago 2022)

Redondo es mucho Redondo. Joder, yo lo recuerdo cuando empecé a ver fútbol, y era el jugador favorito de mi padre. Tengo la imagen de un jugador del Oviedo lesionándolo con pisoton en el talón de aquiles, es la primera que tengo de él .

El partido ese del taconazo ante el United del 2000 no vimos la primera parte porque nos pilló de viaje y la radio no funcionaba, y recuerdo llegar al pueblo y mi padre entrar en casa de mis abuelos con intensidad y preguntar "como van", a lo que uno de mis tios respondió "de corto" (LOOOOL). Iban 0-1, lo cual era un botin muy valioso, y nos llegamos a poner hasta 0-3 (En casa del campeón de Europa y esas cosas).

Pero vamos, yo me quedo con Modric. Lo siento.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Ago 2022)

La marcha de Casemiro es una pesima noticia porque se va el que sigue siendo mejor pivote defensivo del mundo. Aunque es comprensible que Casemiro no quiera dejar escapar la oferta del Manchester, yo en su caso creo que probablemente haria lo mismo, y mas aun con la llegada de Tchouameni.

El caso es que Casemiro logro hacer olvidar con creces la marcha de Makelele, pero esta por ver que Tchouameni pueda ni tan siquiera llegar a igualar a Casemiro, no solo por lo que aporta en el campo, sino tambien dentro del vestuario. Un tipo que jamas ha dicho una frase fuera de tono, que siempre ha sabido estar en las duras y en las maduras, un profesional de los pies a la cabeza, y un futbolista que hacia mejores a sus compañeros sin necesidad de brillar, simplemente haciendo a la perfeccion aquello que sabe hacer. Robar balones, cortar pases, bloquear lanzamientos, hacer faltas cuando hay que saber hacerlas, jugar duro sin perder nunca la cabeza fria, un ejemplo de saber colocarse posicionalmente para aportar siempre sin estorbar jamas, una maestro del rigor tactico, del equilibrio entre lineas.

En cuanto llego al primer equipo, ya se dejo notar su presencia desde el minuto uno. Fue algo asi como el santo grial que el Madrid llevaba buscando desde hacia años, pieza fundamental de la ultima decada de triunfos del Madrid. Sin el, ni Modric ni Kroos se hubiesen podido lucir tanto, y quien sabe si ya ni tan siquiera seguirian todavia en el equipo.

De todos los que se han ido marchando, Xavi Alonso, Ozil, Di Maria, Cristiano, Varane, Ramos..., Casemiro es con diferencia al que mas se le deberia echar de menos y despedirle como se merece, por su caracter, su talante, su bravura y su humildad.


----------



## vurvujo (19 Ago 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Si se hubiera hecho así Chumino habría costado un pico más.




Sí hombre, y en realidad el United habría ido antes por Aureliano que por Case, ya que es el recambio más natural de Pogba.

Pero a lo que voy es que mucha gente está colpasando por el movimiento por el orden en que se ha dado: Primero llega Aureliano y luego se va Case.
De haber sido al revés, mucha menos gente estaría hiperventiliando.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Es que lo que ha hecho Flo es descomunal. Fue el reinventor de la cultura futbolística hispanistaní desde el antiguo mundillo radiofónico de divos palilleros que se habían quedado en la España de los 70, y adaptar el ocio del fútbol a la era de la globalización, internet y una sociedad donde la gente ya no es analfabeta. Sobrevivió a Messi, a los clubes estado, al auge de la Premier como liga de referencia entre los BRICS, al PSOE, a twitter y a todos los desafíos mayúsculos a los que se ha enfrentado.
> Es cierto que en muchos sentidos le vino el viento de cara: supo beneficiarse de la era Guardiola (el otro gran modernizador de la cultura futbolística, aunque nos joda), de un esplendor brutal de la selección nacional, de la revolución en los medios de comunicación deportivos y del auge de Madrid como ciudad atractivísima para los negocios y el turismo. Parece fácil, pero él supo moverse en ese contexto con una habilidad estratosférica. Por eso cuando planteáis dudas sobre lo caro que es el estadio y tal, paso de largo de esos posts. Flo sabe en qué cestas poner sus huevos. Me resultaría extremadamente raro que se equivocase en una jugada tan ambiciosa como la del estadio (aunque por supuesto me parece sanísimo que haya gente inquisitiva haciéndose preguntas sobre la viabilidad económica, es necesario que entre el madridismo haya siempre voces discordantes que no se comporten con la complacencia acrítica del culé medio).




El día que flo lo deje, ese día, si que habrá que estar preocupados.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El día que flo lo deje, ese día, si que habrá que estar preocupados.



Bastante, encontrar un tipo que lo lleve bien economicamente y deportivamente es un problema, aunque no me gusta la parte de relaciones públicas con temas como Pedretrol, ferreras, etc, además, no cuidan el tema de redes y de youtube, eso es lo peor, pero como aparezca un Calderón únden el club y pasa a SA, aunque es difícil que siga sin serlo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Sí hombre, y en realidad el City habría ido antes por Aureliano que por Case, ya que es el recambio más natural de Pogba.
> 
> Pero a lo que voy es que mucha gente está colpasando por el movimiento por el orden en que se ha dado: Primero llega Aureliano y luego se va Case.
> De haber sido al revés, mucha menos gente estaría hiperventiliando.



Es que no seria lo mismo. Si se hubiese ido primero Casemiro, Tchouameni seria la tabla de salvacion, pero ahora se ha perdido la posibilidad de seguir viendo a un Casemiro al maximo nivel gracias a la llegada de Tchouameni para darle descanso.

Lo cierto es que con la marcha de Casemiro, el Madrid pasa a tener peor plantilla que la temporada pasada.


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Es que lo que ha hecho Flo es descomunal. Fue el reinventor de la cultura futbolística hispanistaní desde el antiguo mundillo radiofónico de divos palilleros que se habían quedado en la España de los 70, y adaptar el ocio del fútbol a la era de la globalización, internet y una sociedad donde la gente ya no es analfabeta. Sobrevivió a Messi, a los clubes estado, al auge de la Premier como liga de referencia entre los BRICS, al PSOE, a twitter y a todos los desafíos mayúsculos a los que se ha enfrentado.
> Es cierto que en muchos sentidos le vino el viento de cara: supo beneficiarse de la era Guardiola (el otro gran modernizador de la cultura futbolística, aunque nos joda), de un esplendor brutal de la selección nacional, de la revolución en los medios de comunicación deportivos y del auge de Madrid como ciudad atractivísima para los negocios y el turismo. Parece fácil, pero él supo moverse en ese contexto con una habilidad estratosférica. Por eso cuando planteáis dudas sobre lo caro que es el estadio y tal, paso de largo de esos posts. Flo sabe en qué cestas poner sus huevos. Me resultaría extremadamente raro que se equivocase en una jugada tan ambiciosa como la del estadio (aunque por supuesto me parece sanísimo que haya gente inquisitiva haciéndose preguntas sobre la viabilidad económica, es necesario que entre el madridismo haya siempre voces discordantes que no se comporten con la complacencia acrítica del culé medio).



Tampoco hay que olvidar que Florentino se ha beneficiado muchísimo del interés del PP y en concreto de Aznar por ayudar al Madrid, en la venta de la ciudad deportiva que en definitiva nos sacó de cle pobres con Sanz a ricos comprando a galácticos récord tras récord de traspaso más caro de la historia. Eso fue MUY CANTOSO para el mundo entero, nivel el PSG o el City de repente gastando como si no hubiera mañana.

Y yo sí creo al Butano cuando cuenta sus batallitas con FP y Aznar pidiéndole que se callara y no desvelara sus tramas urbanísticas y pelotazos. Aznar pensaba que el Madrid era un enorme activo de España que había que intentar resucitar como imagen y como fuente de ingresos, y tenía toda la razón, ha traído mucho dinero, fans en todo el mundo, millones de turistas que vienen por el Madrid, dinero de las televisiones que acaba repartido por toda España, etc. 

Y al Barcelona lo ha ayudado el PSOE y sus partidos mierrderos regionales, CiU, ERC, PSC y sus bancos separatas por lo mismo que al Madrid, pero para su propio negocio de propaganda separatista a nivel mundial, que les ha salido de puta coña gracias a Messi.

Ha sido una guerra política española de la que se han beneficiado los dos clubes y las dos ciudades trayendo mucho turismo, trabajo y dinero a ambas.

Esto es curioso porque creo que no ha ocurrido en ningún otro país. No creo que en UK los partidos laborista o conservador hayan ayudado a sus clubes a conseguir préstamos y todo tipo de negocios, ni en Alemania ni en Italia. Pero en España ha sido descarao cómo PP y PSOE han permitido a los clubes endeudarse hasta el escándalo y han ayudado descaradamente a Madrid y Barsa.


----------



## ccc (19 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Y a todo esto ¿de verdad nos quitamos de encima a Casemiro y nos quedamos a Asensio? ¿No hay manera de empaquetar al pechofrío y endosárselo a alguien, el que sea?



Ese es el problema, Ausencio es tan bueno que nadie ofrece 20-30 millones por el; eso si, el muchacho amenazaba con largarse si no le daban minutos, despues queria irse si no le pagaban mas y por ultimo, amenaza con cumplir su contrato  

Con Ausencio, al igual que con Isco se debe marcar un precedente y no dejarle jugar, pues el club ha sido claro y le ha dicho que si no renueva se deberia ir; antes que poner a Ausencio, pongo ahi a Valverde, a Rodrygo o a Vazquez, pero Ausencio no vuelve a jugar.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (19 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Igual es por mi edad, pero a mí Redondo siempre me ha parecido el mejor centrocampista defensivo y ofensivo que he visto en mi vida, lo tenía todo, tanto a nivel defensivo como ofensivo, pura clase.



Ya somos dos pollaviejas suspirando por Redondo. 

¡Qué jugador!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> En todo mejor que Casemiro. Será que has visto poco a Redondo.



Yo he visto a Redondo pero Casemiro es bastante mejor futbolista:
- Redondo 14 goles en casi 20 años de profesional, que se dice pronto. Casemiro mete eso cada 2-3 temporadas.
- Casemiro es un peligro en ataque y un seguro en defensa a balón parado, Redondo era un maromo de casi metro noventa que nunca iba de cabeza.
- Redondo era de cristal. Vale que no es su culpa, pero un jugador que no puede jugar no puede ser mejor que uno que sí juega.
- A Redondo no se le recuerda un pase de más de cinco metros. Nunca la perdía, eso sí.
- Al fútbol se jugaba de otra manera entonces, pero para mí la capacidad de posicionamiento de Casemiro es increíble, siempre está donde tiene que estar, mientras que Redondo se iba más de aventuras. Pero bueno, como digo, eran otros tiempos.

Redondo tenía más regate y mejor control del balón, y tenía mucha personalidad, pero como futbolista era relativamente limitado para la fama que tiene.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (19 Ago 2022)

Venga, ya que nos hemos puesto pollaviejas, pollaviejeemos a tope. Ordenemos de mejor a peor estos centrocampistas legendarios del Madrid: Redondo, Zidane, Xabi Alonso, Casemiro, Kroos, Modric. 

1. Modric
2. Redondo
3. Kroos
4. Xabi Alonso
5. Casemiro
6. Zidane


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

Hablando de Redondo, si volvéis a ver la final de la Octava en París comprobaréis que Redondo fue el mejor del partido.


----------



## Nomeimporta (19 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Venga, ya que nos hemos puesto pollaviejas, pollaviejeemos a tope. Ordenemos de mejor a peor estos centrocampistas legendarios del Madrid: Redondo, Zidane, Xabi Alonso, Casemiro, Kroos, Modric.
> 
> 1. Modric
> 2. Redondo
> ...


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Venga, ya que nos hemos puesto pollaviejas, pollaviejeemos a tope. Ordenemos de mejor a peor estos centrocampistas legendarios del Madrid: Redondo, Zidane, Xabi Alonso, Casemiro, Kroos, Modric.
> 
> 1. Modric
> 2. Redondo
> ...



Redondo jamás podrá estar por encima de la CKM en una comparación de nada. 
No sabréis lo que hemos tenido con estos 3 hasta que pasen unos años. 
Redondo era muy bueno pero el ser unos imberbes y verlo todo con otros ojos, hace que suba la estima que se le tiene. 
Ni por títulos, ni por rendimiento, podrá estar el bueno de Fernando por delante de estos 3.

De hecho diría que van estos 3 (en el mismo escalón) y después el resto en las posiciones que queráis. 

Modric no sería Modric sin la CK y viceversa. 
Uno era el tempo, otro la magia y otro la armadura. Ninguno tan bueno como los 3 juntos. 

4 de 8 con ellos en el campo. Se han pasado el fútbol. Una pena pero todo se acaba.


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Venga, ya que nos hemos puesto pollaviejas, pollaviejeemos a tope. Ordenemos de mejor a peor estos centrocampistas legendarios del Madrid: Redondo, Zidane, Xabi Alonso, Casemiro, Kroos, Modric.
> 
> 1. Modric
> 2. Redondo
> ...



1-Modric
2-Redondo
3-Xabi Alonso
4-Casemiro
5-Kroos
6-Zidane

No has puesto a tanque alemán Stielike, hijoputa


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Redondo jamás podrá estar por encima de la CKM en una comparación de nada.
> No sabréis lo que hemos tenido con estos 3 hasta que pasen unos años.
> Redondo era muy bueno pero el ser unos imberbes y verlo todo con otros ojos, hace que suba la estima que se le tiene.
> Ni por títulos, ni por rendimiento, podrá estar el bueno de Fernando por delante de estos 3.
> ...



Lo mismo también es porque delante se han tenido unos bichos de cuidado, un tal Cristiano, Benzema, BAle, etc, además, es comparar un jugador con tres, no tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Redondo era conservador cuando estaba en posición de 5. Y lo erá porque es lo que hay que hacer y porque venía de la escuela menottista de 5 argentinos. La primera función del 5 es que el balón no pare y siga rodando siempre... en otras posiciones se pueden hacer otras cosas...



Redondo era el centrocampista total, potente fisicamente, tecnicamente dotado de muchisima clase, defensiva y ofensivamente hacia de todo, podia jugar de pivote, de mediocentro puro, de interior, incluso de media punta. Redondo era un caso aparte, estaria siempre en mi once ideal de la historia del Madrid. Y por si fuera poco hasta era atractivo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Redondo jamás podrá estar por encima de la CKM en una comparación de nada.
> No sabréis lo que hemos tenido con estos 3 hasta que pasen unos años.
> Redondo era muy bueno pero el ser unos imberbes y verlo todo con otros ojos, hace que suba la estima que se le tiene.
> Ni por títulos, ni por rendimiento, podrá estar el bueno de Fernando por delante de estos 3.
> ...



Si yo pudiera elegir un centro del campo ideal de la historia del Madrid, no incluiria ni a Casemiro, ni a Modric, ni a Kroos. Pero no podrian faltar Redondo, Zidane, Michel o Laudrup.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo he visto a Redondo pero Casemiro es bastante mejor futbolista:
> - Redondo 14 goles en casi 20 años de profesional, que se dice pronto. Casemiro mete eso cada 2-3 temporadas.
> - Casemiro es un peligro en ataque y un seguro en defensa a balón parado, Redondo era un maromo de casi metro noventa que nunca iba de cabeza.
> - Redondo era de cristal. Vale que no es su culpa, pero un jugador que no puede jugar no puede ser mejor que uno que sí juega.
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en dos cosas, que Redondo era proclive a las lesiones, basicamente musculares, y que antes se jugaba al futbol de otra manera.

Casemiro ha sido y es un mediocentro con mejor rendimiento. Pero si dejamos al margen eso, y nos ceñimos al futbol de muchos kilates, no se puede comparar a un obrero altamente cualificado como Casemiro, con un arquitecto del futbol como Redondo.

Para mi ver a Redondo manejando y controlando el balon y el ritmo de juego, era un espectaculo por si solo.


----------



## Hermericus (19 Ago 2022)

Negocio redondo para el equipo negro.

Casemiro se va, y deja sitio para la titularidad de Camavinga.


----------



## Hermericus (19 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si yo pudiera elegir un centro del campo ideal de la historia del Madrid, no incluiria ni a Casemiro, ni a Modric, ni a Kroos. Pero no podrian faltar Redondo, Zidane, Michel o Laudrup.



Pues yo creo que Modric es el mejor mediocentro que he visto en el Madrid

Ni Zidane ni gaitas


----------



## Gorrión (19 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pues yo creo que Modric es el mejor mediocentro que he visto en el Madrid
> 
> Ni Zidane ni gaitas



Sin lugar a dudas, lo mas bestia que ha pasado por el club.


----------



## Hermericus (19 Ago 2022)

Redondo era un jugador muy estetico, hacia buenos partidos, se lesionaba mucho y no pudo triunfar a lo grande, pero dejó buen recuerdo.

El taconazo en Old Traford fue de quitarse el sombrero.


----------



## ccc (19 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo he visto a Redondo pero Casemiro es bastante mejor futbolista:
> - Redondo 14 goles en casi 20 años de profesional, que se dice pronto. Casemiro mete eso cada 2-3 temporadas.
> - Casemiro es un peligro en ataque y un seguro en defensa a balón parado, Redondo era un maromo de casi metro noventa que nunca iba de cabeza.
> - Redondo era de cristal. Vale que no es su culpa, pero un jugador que no puede jugar no puede ser mejor que uno que sí juega.
> ...



Quizas Casemiro es bastante mejor futbolista que el redondo actual de 50 anyos, pero macho comparar a uno de los mejores medios de la historia del futbol con Casemiro es para ponerse a llorar; es como comparar a Modric con Casemiro, lo mismo o incluso peor, si las lesiones hubieran respetado al argentino.

La conversacion se acaba simplemente con: "Redondo ha llegado a sostener al real madrid siendo el unico centrocampista". Si, ahi donde pones a Modric, a Kroos y a Casemiro, ahi estaba Redondo y nadie mas. Y eso lo ha hecho ganado ligas y champions. Mirate una final de champions y veras que es el enganche que sostiene todo el equipo.


----------



## Hermericus (19 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1161653




Un descubrimiento del Celta.

En esa época, el Celta hacia unos fichajes cojonudos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> 1-Modric
> 2-Redondo
> 3-Xabi Alonso
> 4-Casemiro
> ...



Ni a Pirri, si me apuras.


----------



## brickworld (19 Ago 2022)

Solo paso para decir que que coñazo por todos lados Casemiro que se rompe toda la media y su puta madre
Los jodidos perrodistas deportivos no saben que el moreno alaba se puede meter de Medio centro como jugaba en el puto Bayern y santas pascuas y así se arregla el conflicto del otro moreno en la izquierda y de paso tienen al otro moreno de los 80 kilos

No se para que tanto drama joder, si al final lo mismo y hasta le han hecho un favor porque si ahora la caga kroos no se notará tanto y dirán que es por culpa de floren por dejar salir al Casemiro


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Redondo era el centrocampista total, potente fisicamente, tecnicamente dotado de muchisima clase, defensiva y ofensivamente hacia de todo, podia jugar de pivote, de mediocentro puro, de interior, incluso de media punta. Redondo era un caso aparte, estaria siempre en mi once ideal de la historia del Madrid. Y por si fuera poco hasta era atractivo.



Este tipo de comentarios en Burbuja siempre han de acabar con el "(no homo)"


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Solo paso para decir que que coñazo por todos lados Casemiro que se rompe toda la media y su puta madre
> Los jodidos perrodistas deportivos no saben que el moreno alaba se puede meter de Medio centro como jugaba en el puto Bayern y santas pascuas y así se arregla el conflicto del otro moreno en la izquierda y de paso tienen al otro moreno de los 80 kilos
> 
> No se para que tanto drama joder, si al final lo mismo y hasta le han hecho un favor porque si ahora la caga kroos no se notará tanto y dirán que es por culpa de floren por dejar salir al Casemiro



Yo veo hasta a Rudiger con dotes y caracter para ser reconvertido y hacer de Casemiro, el problema es que lo necesitamos en el centro de la defensa para recuperar contundencia por alto, que con Alaba y Militao flojeamos por alto


----------



## Hermericus (19 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Venga, ya que nos hemos puesto pollaviejas, pollaviejeemos a tope. Ordenemos de mejor a peor estos centrocampistas legendarios del Madrid: Redondo, Zidane, Xabi Alonso, Casemiro, Kroos, Modric.
> 
> 1. Modric
> 2. Redondo
> ...




Coincido bastante, incluiria a Makelele.

Modric , sin discusión, en el nº 1.

Yo pondría algo así:

1 Modric
2. Redondo o Kroos.
3. Makelele.
4. Alonso
5. Casemiro o Zidane, el primero como defensivo, y el segundo como creativo.

Creo que Zidane, aunque era bueno, esta sobrevalorado como jugador. Tenía muchos partidos en los que pasaba desapercibido.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo veo hasta a Rudiger con dotes y caracter para ser reconvertido y hacer de Casemiro, el problema es que lo necesitamos en el centro de la defensa para recuperar contundencia por alto, que con Alaba y Militao flojeamos por alto



Me convencería más en el medio campo. Recordemos uno de los goles que le metió Benzema al Chelsea, que hizo con Rudiger mangas y capirotes.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Me convencería más en el medio campo. Recordemos uno de los goles que le metió Benzema al Chelsea, que hizo con Rudiger mangas y capirotes.



Rudiger rinde mejor en una defensa de tres. Jugaba así también en la Roma, creo recordar.


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Coincido bastante, incluiria a Makelele.
> 
> Modric , sin discusión, en el nº 1.
> 
> ...



Los últimos años de Zidane fueron lamentables, increible cómo perreaba, sobre todo fuera de casa (en el Bernabeu no porque sabía la que le podía caer, aunque era un jugador hiperprotegido por el piperío). Y los periodistas nunca dijeron nada.


----------



## brickworld (19 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo veo hasta a Rudiger con dotes y caracter para ser reconvertido y hacer de Casemiro, el problema es que lo necesitamos en el centro de la defensa para recuperar contundencia por alto, que con Alaba y Militao flojeamos por alto



Va a terminar obligando a kroos a jugar cuando el chuameni la este cagando... Como sino la cagara ya bastante pero cómo le cubrian antes ahora se le verá más..

Por más que veo no veo a uno solo que ponga esa posibilidad sobre la mesa pero vamos ya podrían haber dejado a blanco y no regalarlo al Cádiz al menos habría algún español y blanco


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo mismo también es porque delante se han tenido unos bichos de cuidado, un tal Cristiano, Benzema, BAle, etc, además, es comparar un jugador con tres, no tiene mucho sentido.



Hablando de mediocampistas exclusivamente, estos 3 tienen que ir por delante. Cada uno lleva siendo top 3 mundial en lo suyo 10 años seguidos. Poca broma.


----------



## Raul83 (19 Ago 2022)

Casemiro, qué pena que te hayas ido. Siempre en nuestros corazones. Grande Casemiro.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si yo pudiera elegir un centro del campo ideal de la historia del Madrid, no incluiria ni a Casemiro, ni a Modric, ni a Kroos. Pero no podrian faltar Redondo, Zidane, Michel o Laudrup.



En el Fifa seguro que no. Ahora si fueras entrenador y por lo visto en nuestro equipo, no sé que pintan Michel, Redondo o Laudrup.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

Pues esto no es mala venta…


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Creo que Zidane, aunque era bueno, esta sobrevalorado como jugador. Tenía muchos partidos en los que pasaba desapercibido.



Era elegante y espectacular hasta extremos asombrosos pero, en mi opinión, no aportó al Madrid tanto como otros mediocampistas legendarios.

Lo llamativo es que a nivel global la imagen del Real Madrid está mucho más fuertemente asociada con ZZ a ojos de asiáticos, americanos del norte, árabes y gente así, que con otros galácticos como Figo o Ronaldo Nazario, pese a que no estuvo tanto tiempo y ya era una celebridad en la Juve. 

Y probablemente es bueno: las jugadas de ZZ sacadas de contexto y puestas en un video siguen siendo una maravilla y trasmiten una gracia extraña, etérea. CR7 ha sido el mejor jugador que ha pasado por el Real Madrid en sesenta años pero a efectos de imagen institucional Zidane es nuestro Messi.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Ago 2022)

ho debutara godisco


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

HA SALIDO


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ho debutara godisco



Mi no comprender...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Ago 2022)

ccc dijo:


> La conversacion se acaba simplemente con: "Redondo ha llegado a sostener al real madrid siendo el unico centrocampista". Si, ahi donde pones a Modric, a Kroos y a Casemiro, ahi estaba Redondo y nadie mas. Y eso lo ha hecho ganado ligas y champions. Mirate una final de champions y veras que es el enganche que sostiene todo el equipo.



Joder, claro, es que eran otros tiempos, se jugaba con rombo, o un 4-4-2 con extremos, el doble pivote era para cagones y equipos pequeños, y lo de salir con tres medios todavía le llamaban trivote para reírse de Mourinho cuando Redondo llevaba años retirado. Si mañana inventamos la máquina del tiempo, sacamos a Redondo en el cenit de su carrera, y sentamos a los otros dos medios, nos caen 5 goles antes del descanso.

Es como si me dices que donde hoy hacen falta 4 o incluso 5 defensas, Marquitos y Santamaría ganaban copas de Europa ellos dos solos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Ago 2022)

El mejor centro del campo de la historia del club queda oficialmente disuelto.

Es el fin de una era.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Ago 2022)

No lo veo creíble pero en redcafe dicen esto:


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en dos cosas, que Redondo era proclive a las lesiones, basicamente musculares, y que antes se jugaba al futbol de otra manera.
> 
> Casemiro ha sido y es un mediocentro con mejor rendimiento. Pero si dejamos al margen eso, y nos ceñimos al futbol de muchos kilates, no se puede comparar a un obrero altamente cualificado como Casemiro, con un arquitecto del futbol como Redondo.
> 
> Para mi ver a Redondo manejando y controlando el balon y el ritmo de juego, era un espectaculo por si solo.



Otro maricón. Arquitecto del fútbol Redondo dice jajaja si era un PUTO INÚTIL que solo daba pasecitos a 3 metros y nada más. 

Sois maricones que os gustaba su pelito y punto.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

Iraola


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No lo veo creíble pero en redcafe dicen esto:



No tiene sentido.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (19 Ago 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Entiendo que los que no lo hayan visto en directo duden. Pero esa jugada no te la hace Casemiro ni en mil vidas.



Vamos a ver, es que Redondo era mejor que Casemiro. Era algo muy bestia, no sé lo que valdría ahora mismo, pero era una jodida pasada.

Ahora han subido mucho los precios y el físico, pero la calidac ... no sé yo.



Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Venga, ya que nos hemos puesto pollaviejas, pollaviejeemos a tope. Ordenemos de mejor a peor estos centrocampistas legendarios del Madrid: Redondo, Zidane, Xabi Alonso, Casemiro, Kroos, Modric.
> 
> 1. Modric
> 2. Redondo
> ...



1. Zidane
2. Modric
3. Xabi Alonso

Lo demás me da igual.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

Casemiro jugó y ganó mucho más que perdió contra un tal Messi.


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pues yo creo que Modric es el mejor mediocentro que he visto en el Madrid
> 
> Ni Zidane ni gaitas



Nunca ha jugado como mediocentro defensivo.


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, es que Redondo era mejor que Casemiro. Era algo muy bestia, no sé lo que valdría ahora mismo, pero era una jodida pasada.
> 
> Ahora han subido mucho los precios y el físico, pero la calidac ... no sé yo.



Redondo no le llegaba a la suela del zapato ni a Casemiro ni a Makelele ni a Xabi.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> No tiene sentido.



Extraña mucho que no sea negro.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Venga, ya que nos hemos puesto pollaviejas, pollaviejeemos a tope. Ordenemos de mejor a peor estos centrocampistas legendarios del Madrid: Redondo, Zidane, Xabi Alonso, Casemiro, Kroos, Modric.
> 
> 1. Modric
> 2. Redondo
> ...



1. Modric
1. Modric
1. Modric
1. Modric
1. Modric
1. Modric


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

Ojo que Casemiro son 72 +13.

Puto Florentino.


----------



## vurvujo (19 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Es que no seria lo mismo. Si se hubiese ido primero Casemiro, Tchouameni seria la tabla de salvacion, pero ahora se ha perdido la posibilidad de seguir viendo a un Casemiro al maximo nivel gracias a la llegada de Tchouameni para darle descanso.
> 
> Lo cierto es que con la marcha de Casemiro, el Madrid pasa a tener peor plantilla que la temporada pasada.



Joeeeer no se con quién estoy hablando, que estamos en el hilo del Madrid y se supone que tiene más nivel que el hilo del equipillo con aires de grandeza.
Estoy diciendo que el orden de los factores no altera el producto, que estamos cambiando a Case por Aureliano... y que ahora la gente está hiperventilando por el orden en que se hizo.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Extraña mucho que no sea negro.



Si existiera, el Madrid trataría de fichar a Falcao (el bueno) …


----------



## vurvujo (19 Ago 2022)

Oficial:


----------



## HATE (19 Ago 2022)

Ya sólo queda Modric como jugador clave del Madrid que ganó 3 Champions seguidas.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> No tiene sentido.



Es un futbolista bueno, pero es mucho más interior que pivote. Y para sacar jugadores del Tottenham hay que pagar millonadas, un riñón, y la vida del primogénito, a menos que acabe contrato.


----------



## Chispeante (19 Ago 2022)

HATE dijo:


> Ya sólo queda Modric como jugador clave del Madrid que ganó 3 Champions seguidas.



Y Kroos y Benzema e incluso no está demás incluir a Carvajal..tal vez a Keylor. No seamos ingratos con los recuerdos, que si bien ahora Ramos y Varanne son cuasi exfutbolistas, en su momento fueron la mejor pareja de centrales del mundo y de están entre los mejores de nuestra historia.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (19 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ni a Pirri, si me apuras.



Me ha faltado el canto de un duro para poner a Del Bosque, pero era demasiado troleo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (19 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Oficial:



Y así es cómo se le dice adiós a la leyenda de un equipo, permitiéndole marcharse rápido y sin ponerle problemas (siempre que haya entendimiento económico en el traspaso) y dándole las gracias por todo lo que ha aportado.

Así sí da gusto.

La única pega es que los objetivos pactados en el traspaso me da que no se van a cumplir como incluyan objetivos de equipo ... pero es buen precio, se paga una gran parte de Chumino y se le quita presión al chaval sabiendo que va a ser titular. Que igual Casemiro se ha dado cuenta de lo bueno que es el chaval y el motor que tiene, y ha visto que era el momento de sacar un último contrato que se merece.


----------



## vurvujo (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Pues esto no es mala venta…



Igual preferiría que se quedase, pero entre todo y todo.... es una buena venta. Todos contentos, el Madrid, Case y ellos.... aunque creo que ellos estarán un poco dudosos si están haciendo un buen movimiento.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Ojo que Casemiro son 72 +13.
> 
> Puto Florentino.



Prácticamente nos ha salido gratis Tchouameni. La leche.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Ago 2022)

Gran venta


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Creo que Zidane, aunque era bueno, esta sobrevalorado como jugador. Tenía muchos partidos en los que pasaba desapercibido.



Zidane en la euro 2000 alcanzó un nivel superlativo al alcance de muy pocos jugadores,al Madrid ya llegó un pelín mayor...


----------



## vurvujo (19 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No lo veo creíble pero en redcafe dicen esto:



Y ese quién es????


Por cierto. El remplazo de Case ya lo tenemos y por duplicado. Además, esto hará jugar a Fede más por dentro y volvemos a tener problemas por el lado derecho.... poniéndo velas para que Rodrygo la rompa.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Igual preferiría que se quedase, pero entre todo y todo.... es una buena venta. Todos contentos, el Madrid, Case y ellos.... aunque creo que ellos estarán un poco dudosos si están haciendo un buen movimiento.



Cuando Casemiro mire a los lados y vea a Fred y McTominay en lugar de Kroos y Modric va a sentir lo que es el frío…


----------



## vurvujo (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Cuando Casemiro mire a los lados y vea a Fred y McTominay en lugar de Kroos y Modric va a sentir lo que es el frío…




Sin duda. El tío se va por pasta y la verdad que si es cierto lo que se dice que ganará, es lo natural haberlo hecho. No es un Valverde que tiene todo por demostrar, él ya es una leyenda del Madrid.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Cuando Casemiro mire a los lados y vea a Fred y McTominay en lugar de Kroos y Modric va a sentir lo que es el frío…



Con 50 millones de euros el frio se lleva mejor,puede encenderse un fueguecito con billetes si quiere...

A ver,el tío deportivamente ya ha logrado todo,va allí por dinero (aunque no dudo que tratará de darlo todo igualmente)


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Me descojono pensando en Cristiano, Varane y Casemiro en Manchester con cara de preguntarse cómo cojones han acabado ahí que me parto de risa. 

En plan... ¿capasao tíos, no estábamos en el madrid y éramos dioses? ¿nos ha abducido un onni?


----------



## Edu.R (19 Ago 2022)

72 mill € está muy bien. Obviamente todos sabemos que esta venta, con nocturnidad y alevosía, deportivamente a corto plazo es un problema, pero seguramente lo mejor a medio plazo.

Cama y Chu tendrán que poner mucho de su parte ya esta temporada.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Cuando Casemiro mire a los lados y vea a Fred y McTominay en lugar de Kroos y Modric va a sentir lo que es el frío…



Fred hace buena pareja en la selección de Brasil con Casemiro. Yo creo que esto puede haber influido.

A McTomiknocker no lo conozco casi, pero en redcafe lo consideran material de bromas.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Con 50 millones de euros el frio se lleva mejor,puede encenderse un fueguecito con billetes si quiere...
> 
> A ver,el tío deportivamente ya ha logrado todo,va allí por dinero (aunque no dudo que tratará de darlo todo igualmente)



El Manchester para la generación de Casemiro y Varane tiene un cierto romanticismo, era sin duda el equipo más famoso del mundo cuando eran niños, que además es cuando el fútbol internacional empezaba a poder verse en la tele sin antenas frikis, y eso siempre marca: la patada de Cantona, el mítico anuncio de Nike, la remontada en la final de Champions en Barcelona, la quinta de Bekcham, Giggs y Scholes... Está claro que le dan un pastón y así es más fácil, pero yo no entiendo la decisión de irse allí si no tiene una cierta dosis de querer revivir a un club al que le tiene cariño por lo que sea.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Ago 2022)

Si la marcha de Casemiro hasta te quita un problema,y es que Chumino sea suplente más de la cuenta con el mundial por delante y empiece a mosquearse,y más si le habían prometido el oro y el moro al fichar.

Los jugadores a cierta edad tienen que salir para no hacer de tapón a los jóvenes (y dejar pasta claro) salvo casos muy excepcionales como el de Modric...salir o aceptar una suplencia elegantemente,cosa que no quisieron otros en el pasado.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 72 mill € está muy bien. Obviamente todos sabemos que esta venta, con nocturnidad y alevosía, deportivamente a corto plazo es un problema, pero seguramente lo mejor a medio plazo.
> 
> Cama y Chu tendrán que poner mucho de su parte ya esta temporada.



Hay mucha temporada y un Mundial antes de los partidos definitivos de final de curso. Yo confío en que Cama y Chumi hayan ganado experiencia para entonces, aunque en una semifinal o final de Champions a cara de perro será difícil que hayan adquirido los trucos y el entendimiento casi telepático que le hemos visto muchas veces a la CMK+Benzema y que han marcado muchas veces la diferencia.

Pero bueno, tenemos dos centrocampistas con una media de edad de 20 años con una pinta impresionante que van a tener que dar un salto de calidad en unos meses, algo que todos vemos muy posible.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Manchester para la generación de Casemiro y Varane tiene un cierto romanticismo, era sin duda el equipo más famoso del mundo cuando eran niños, que además es cuando el fútbol internacional empezaba a poder verse en la tele sin antenas frikis, y eso siempre marca: la patada de Cantona, el mítico anuncio de Nike, la remontada en la final de Champions en Barcelona, la quinta de Bekcham, Giggs y Scholes... Está claro que le dan un pastón y así es más fácil, pero yo no entiendo la decisión de irse allí si no tiene una cierta dosis de querer revivir a un club al que le tiene cariño por lo que sea.



Cuando Casemiro era un niño en el Madrid jugaban Zidane,Ronaldo,Figo y Beckham,no creo que hubiese un club más popular entonces...


----------



## artemis (19 Ago 2022)

Quiero daros la enhorabuena, habéis conseguido que Casimiro deje el Madrid sin una roja directa.... Un puto logro que solo se entiende por las ayudas arbitrales... Esos si.... Perdéis una gran pegada, los tobillos rivales están de fiesta


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cuando Casemiro era un niño en el Madrid jugaban Zidane,Ronaldo,Figo y Beckham,no creo que hubiese un club más popular entonces...



Ver la liga española fuera era chungo de cojones, pero la Premier ya entonces la ponían en todas partes, yo viví fuera de España por primera vez en 2002 precisamente y era imposible encontrar partidos.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Ago 2022)

A ver, el United hace 15-25 años era el mejor club inglés que había. Es asi, el Manchester United era el mejor de los ingleses. El spanish Liverpool empezó a aparecer, y luego vinieron los de Londres con el Chelsea a la cabeza y el dinero del Shitty. Y ahora el United es un Milan de la vida, con historia, pero que está lejos de la primera linea europea.

La gestión del United es horrible, se han gastado muchísimo dinero muchas veces en jugadores Paco. Lo de Maguire fue ya la repanocha, pero llevan asi fácil 10 años. Por lo menos con Casemiro se llevan un buen jugador, otra cosa es que les sirva.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Ya te digo que el tema era complicado e interno y creo que nunca se ha sabido la verdad de lo que pasó, como con Schuster y Cruyff.
> 
> Argentina tenía que jugar con Almeyda y otros paquetes que eran mucho peores que él.



Creo recordar que escuche que Pasarella, seleccionador argentino por aquel entonces, estaba mosqueado con el.


----------



## Mecanosfera (19 Ago 2022)

Este fin de semana no hay nadie con más presión sobre sus hombros en el mundo del deporte que Tchouameni. Los focos van a estar más pendiente de él en Balaídos de lo que vayan a estar sobre Casemiro en su debut inglés. Es sin duda el madridista con más presión en muchos años. Casemiro nunca se vio expuesto de esa manera, pues cuando se le hizo titular muchas voces no confiaban en él, pero Tchouameni , recién llegado, se tiene que comer el marrón de disipar las dudas de los millones de madridistas que necesitamos victorias desde el minuto 1. No me gustaría estar en su piel ahora mismo, la verdad. La presión que tiene que estar sintiendo es equiparable a la de saberse titular de una final de champions sin haberla jugado nunca.


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Fred hace buena pareja en la selección de Brasil con Casemiro. Yo creo que esto puede haber influido.
> 
> A McTomiknocker no lo conozco casi, pero en redcafe lo consideran material de bromas.



Fred al lado de Kroos y Modric es la señora de 80 años que vive en la casa de la lado…


----------



## Scardanelli (19 Ago 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Quiero daros la enhorabuena, habéis conseguido que Casimiro deje el Madrid sin una roja directa.... Un puto logro que solo se entiende por las ayudas arbitrales... Esos si.... Perdéis una gran pegada, los tobillos rivales están de fiesta



A ti lo que te jode es que se han gastado los 50 millones de Cunha…


----------



## El chepa (19 Ago 2022)

Casemiro mil veces mejor qie Redondo. La famosa jugada de tacón es lo que menos define a Redondo como jugador, al menos en el Real Madrid. Nadie se imaginaba algo así, en el Madrid nunca habia hecho nada parecido y nunca lo volvió a hacer. Cualquier madridista se quedó más perplejo que Ferguson y que todo Old Trafford. Pasa lo mismo con la famosa pared con Maradona en el mundial de EEUU, en el Madrid no pisó área nunca de esa manera. Redondo era un jugador muy defensivo, un stopper, con habilidad para proteger su espacio y dar salida al balón en corto y muy atrás. En sus primeros años estuvo muy por debajo de lo que se esperaba de él, empezó a mejorar con Capello y con Seedorf cerca, cuando menos habilidades ofensivas se le pedían.


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Este fin de semana no hay nadie con más presión sobre sus hombros en el mundo del deporte que Tchouameni. Los focos van a estar más pendiente de él en Balaídos de lo que vayan a estar sobre Casemiro en su debut inglés. Es sin duda el madridista con más presión en muchos años. Casemiro nunca se vio expuesto de esa manera, pues cuando se le hizo titular muchas voces no confiaban en él, pero Tchouameni , recién llegado, se tiene que comer el marrón de disipar las dudas de los millones de madridistas que necesitamos victorias desde el minuto 1. No me gustaría estar en su piel ahora mismo, la verdad. La presión que tiene que estar sintiendo es equiparable a la de saberse titular de una final de champions sin haberla jugado nunca.



El puesto de mediocentro es sota caballo y rey. Probabilidades de cagarla, pocas. El puesto más cubierto que hay. Si tienes nivel no tiene misterio, si eres malo se ve enseguida. A Casemiro se le vio desde el minuto 1 que era bueno. A Chuache se le ha visto desde el minuto 1 que es una mierda, si lo vuelve a hacer lo lleva claro.


----------



## Th89 (19 Ago 2022)

Uno di noi Casemiro.

Que tengas mucha suerte y te vaya bien.


----------



## HDR (19 Ago 2022)

Lo de Casemiro fuera me da igual, es perfectamente libre de irse si quiere. Lo que me contraría es el precio por el que se va.

El United pagó 87 millones por Maguire.

Es más, cuando el Madrid quería fichar a Pogba hace un par de años, el United decía que 170 millones.

Es más aún, pues estos mismos del United hace 2 días le han ofrecido 130 al pateti por Joao Silva. Es decir, que dinero tienen de sobra.

Ahora vienen, al final del mercado, dicen que quieren un jugador decisivo del Madrid y se lo llevan por 70.

No entiendo a Florentino algunas veces, le falta mordiente, con razón era de la UCD, claro, un tibio peperoide. Yo el precio de salida lo habría puesto en 110-120 o nada, así de sencillo. Están desesperados, se los están follando en la Premier, y encima están podridos de dinero... Era la ocasión de pegar un sablazo. O eso, o el jugador se queda. Tres años de contrato le quedaban.

Por supuesto, no van a fichar a nadie para reforzar la posición, que ahora queda en manos de dos adolescentes.


----------



## Th89 (19 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Este fin de semana no hay nadie con más presión sobre sus hombros en el mundo del deporte que Tchouameni. Los focos van a estar más pendiente de él en Balaídos de lo que vayan a estar sobre Casemiro en su debut inglés. Es sin duda el madridista con más presión en muchos años. Casemiro nunca se vio expuesto de esa manera, pues cuando se le hizo titular muchas voces no confiaban en él, pero Tchouameni , recién llegado, se tiene que comer el marrón de disipar las dudas de los millones de madridistas que necesitamos victorias desde el minuto 1. No me gustaría estar en su piel ahora mismo, la verdad. La presión que tiene que estar sintiendo es equiparable a la de saberse titular de una final de champions sin haberla jugado nunca.



Mejor, así veremos pronto si tiene madera o no. Los grandes no se arrugan, aprovechan sus oportunidades.

Nadie fue más subestimado que Tom Brady, pero el día que tuvo la oportunidad... pues eso. Historia.


----------



## Mecanosfera (19 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> El puesto de mediocentro es sota caballo y rey. Probabilidades de cagarla, pocas. El puesto más cubierto que hay. Si tienes nivel no tiene misterio, si eres malo se ve enseguida. A Casemiro se le vio desde el minuto 1 que era bueno. A Chuache se le ha visto desde el minuto 1 que es una mierda, si lo vuelve a hacer lo lleva claro.



Jajaja cuánta maldad!!! No hombre, siempre positifos nunca negatifos!! Hay que estar confiantes. Seguro que Chuache ahora mismo está durmiendo como un bebé, sabedor de que va a marcarse un partidaco que nos haga olvidar a.... ¿cómo se llamaba? ¿casimiro o algo así?


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Hojbjerg el del Tottenham es muy bueno, a ver si no sale otro Gravesen que aquel era esperpéntico.

Hojbjerg es rodillo, aguanta kilómetros sin cansarse, pero el Madrid es otro nivel y hay que verlo.


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Jajaja cuánta maldad!!! No hombre, siempre positifos nunca negatifos!! Hay que estar confiantes. Seguro que Chuache ahora mismo está durmiendo como un bebé, sabedor de que va a marcarse un partidaco que nos haga olvidar a.... ¿cómo se llamaba? ¿casimiro o algo así?



Es broma pero asusta lo que ha mostrado hasta ahora el Terminator nigga.


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Lo de Casemiro fuera me da igual, es perfectamente libre de irse si quiere. Lo que me contraría es el precio por el que se va.
> 
> El United pagó 87 millones por Maguire.
> 
> ...



Vuélvete a la puta selva panchito comunista kremlinita hijo de la gran puta. ¿Quién cojones te ha dejado entrar a un foro de españoles saco de mierda marrón bolivariano de los cojones?


----------



## Silluzollope (19 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hay mucha temporada y un Mundial antes de los partidos definitivos de final de curso. Yo confío en que Cama y Chumi hayan ganado experiencia para entonces, aunque en una semifinal o final de Champions a cara de perro será difícil que hayan adquirido los trucos y el entendimiento casi telepático que le hemos visto muchas veces a la CMK+Benzema y que han marcado muchas veces la diferencia.
> 
> Pero bueno, tenemos dos centrocampistas con una media de edad de 20 años con una pinta impresionante que van a tener que dar un salto de calidad en unos meses, algo que todos vemos muy posible.



Bueno, pero este año van a tener un ensayo general en Noviembre. Francia tiene equipo para llegar a semis del mundial fijo, y a los chavales les va a venir muy bien la experiencia para cuando llegue Abril.


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Toda la puta panchitada que antes eran todos del Barsa ahora son del Madrid y comunistas prorrusos de mierda.


----------



## Mecanosfera (19 Ago 2022)

Es que hablamos de si un jugador "es bueno" o "no tiene el nivel" como si eso fuese una especie de don divino, independiente a las circunstancias... Con 22 palos eres ante todo potencial, tu futuro puede ser glorioso o calamitoso en función del tipo de desafíos al que te enfrentes y los apoyos que tengas en cada momento, Seguro que hubo partidos al inicio de su trayectoria madridista en los que Casemiro estaba cagado, pero supo y pudo ganar la bola de partido por muchas circunstancias.
Creo haber leído que Kroos no jugará ante el Celta con lo que a estas horas Tchouameni tiene que tener claro que al 100% va a jugar mañana y que todas las miradas estarán puestas sobre él. Ese tipo de exigencias tan brutales van mucho más allá de ser un buen o mal jugador, porque en esos casos el factor psicológico tiene un peso desomunal. A ver qué pasa. Sabemos que cuando Vini hacía partidos malos (hasta el punto de que Benzema le despreciaba delante de todo el mundo) puso sobreponerse gracias a la ayuda de, entre otros... Casemiro. Esperemos que el vestuario esté a la altura y le haga sentir que el desafío ante el Celta no es sólo de Tchouameni, sino de todo el equipo, y que si sale mal la cosa se repartan responsabilidades equitativamente. Eso es algo que Chuache tiene que sentir, de lo contrario estará ahora mismo como un puto flan y eso nunca trae nada bueno.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2022)

El Casimiro cuando llegue a Inglaterra y vea los mamadous corriendo todo el partido sale espantado


----------



## BBorg (19 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Es que hablamos de si un jugador "es bueno" o "no tiene el nivel" como si eso fuese una especie de don divino, independiente a las circunstancias... Con 22 palos eres ante todo potencial, tu futuro puede ser glorioso o calamitoso en función del tipo de desafíos al que te enfrentes y los apoyos que tengas en cada momento, Seguro que hubo partidos al inicio de su trayectoria madridista en los que Casemiro estaba cagado, pero supo y pudo ganar la bola de partido por muchas circunstancias.
> Creo haber leído que Kroos no jugará ante el Celta con lo que a estas horas Tchouameni tiene que tener claro que al 100% va a jugar mañana y que todas las miradas estarán puestas sobre él. Ese tipo de exigencias tan brutales van mucho más allá de ser un buen o mal jugador, porque en esos casos el factor psicológico tiene un peso desomunal. A ver qué pasa. Sabemos que cuando Vini hacía partidos malos (hasta el punto de que Benzema le despreciaba delante de todo el mundo) puso sobreponerse gracias a la ayuda de, entre otros... Casemiro. Esperemos que el vestuario esté a la altura y le haga sentir que el desafío ante el Celta no es sólo de Tchouameni, sino de todo el equipo, y que si sale mal la cosa se repartan responsabilidades equitativamente. Eso es algo que Chuache tiene que sentir, de lo contrario estará ahora mismo como un puto flan y eso nunca trae nada bueno.



Tienes más miedo tú que él. Lo machacaremos sin piedad si vuelve a cagarla aunque llores por el negrito cola-cao. Vete a recibirlos a las playas cuando llegan en pateras y los llevas al Bernabéu que están hiring BLM


----------



## Edu.R (19 Ago 2022)

Mañana juegan Camavinga, Modric, Valverde y Ceballos .

Vigo creo que es de las visitas más amables de toda la Liga para nosotros. En las últimas 15 visitas, solo 1 derrota, y ese partido fue cuando la Liga 13-14 estaba medio perdida (Jornada 37) y teníamos la final de Lisboa contra el Atleti. Y desde la 05-06, que el Celta nos ganó en el Bernabeu, solo esa derrota en 21 enfrentamientos (En Liga) contra los gallegos. Esperemos que siga la racha.


----------



## qbit (19 Ago 2022)

Me parece que la marcha de Casemiro es perjudicial para el equipo porque los nuevos no están conjuntados ni adaptados ni al país, el equipo, los automatismos con los demás futbolistas, la camaradería, etc., por lo que es una faena gorda y espero equivocarme.

Además, hay que hacer "algo" contra estos "ricos" de m. que fichan lo que quieren. Ya sé que el Madrid ha hecho lo mismo, pero ahora nos perjudica.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (19 Ago 2022)

Mucha suerte, Casemiro. A ver si entre Varane y tu ganáis la UEFA.


----------



## qbit (19 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Manchester para la generación de Casemiro y Varane tiene un cierto romanticismo, era sin duda el equipo más famoso del mundo cuando eran niños, que además es cuando el fútbol internacional empezaba a poder verse en la tele sin antenas frikis, y eso siempre marca: la patada de Cantona, el mítico anuncio de Nike, la remontada en la final de Champions en Barcelona, la quinta de Bekcham, Giggs y Scholes... Está claro que le dan un pastón y así es más fácil, pero yo no entiendo la decisión de irse allí si no tiene una cierta dosis de querer revivir a un club al que le tiene cariño por lo que sea.



Sí, el cariño por los billetes. 12 kilotones/año.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Me parece que la marcha de Casemiro es perjudicial para el equipo porque los nuevos no están conjuntados ni adaptados ni al país, el equipo, los automatismos con los demás futbolistas, la camaradería, etc., por lo que es una faena gorda y espero equivocarme.
> 
> Además, hay que hacer "algo" contra estos "ricos" de m. que fichan lo que quieren. Ya sé que el Madrid ha hecho lo mismod, pero ahora nos perjudica.



el Madrid nunca ha hecho lo mismo porque nunca ha sido un club-ilegal-estado


----------



## Hermericus (19 Ago 2022)

Casemiro se va porque esta Camavinga.

Si no, no se vendia.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (19 Ago 2022)

Pues hala, ya se ha consumado. Qué rápido se pueden hacer los fichajes si se quiere. Ahora me acuerdo del de Mraté: meses de "trabajo de campo", cultivar relación con la familia, bla bla, para al final nada.

Sensaciones encontradas: por un lado pena por la marcha de un jugador referente, profesional, querido, historia del club, con un palmarés impresionante, y que todavía tenia rendimiento que dar. Por otro lo que ya se ha dicho: si se quiere ir, pues se ha sacado una cantidad importante y además hay posibles sustitutos para el puesto. En esto lo ha hecho bien el Madrid. Nothing personal, only business.

El potencial del equipo ha bajado. Eso es indudable y es lo que nos debería de preocupar. Supongo que en algún momento se acometerá un fichaje gordo. He mirado lo de Havertz y aún le quedan 3 años de contrato, o sea que nada. 

De todas formas, la liga hay que pelelarla y ganarla. Europa es otro cantar.


----------



## qbit (19 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el Madrid nunca ha hecho lo mismo porque nunca ha sido un club-ilegal-estado



Me refería a fichar con talonario, pero sí, ciertos clubes nuevos ricos no se han hecho importantes como el Madrid por méritos propios, sino por lo que ya sabemos.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

Lopetegui este año no come turrón.


----------



## qbit (19 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Cuando Casemiro mire a los lados y vea a Fred y McTominay en lugar de Kroos y Modric va a sentir lo que es el frío…



Sí, pero luego mirará la cuenta bancaria para entrar en calor.


----------



## fachacine (19 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si yo pudiera elegir un centro del campo ideal de la historia del Madrid, no incluiria ni a Casemiro, ni a Modric, ni a Kroos. Pero no podrian faltar Redondo, Zidane, Michel o Laudrup.



¿Zidane antes que Modric? Abuelo la pastilla...


----------



## Woden (19 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Lopetegui este año no come turrón.



No, se lo va a comer Isco todo.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Ago 2022)

Madre mía Asenjo...


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Lo de Casemiro fuera me da igual, es perfectamente libre de irse si quiere. Lo que me contraría es el precio por el que se va.
> 
> El United pagó 87 millones por Maguire.
> 
> ...



Por dios, Florentino, en las últimas décadas es uno de los mayores tiburones a nivel empresarial ya no de España, sino del mundo, ha levantado un imperio a sus pies, lo que hay que leer.


----------



## Hermericus (19 Ago 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Casemiro mil veces mejor qie Redondo. La famosa jugada de tacón es lo que menos define a Redondo como jugador, al menos en el Real Madrid. Nadie se imaginaba algo así, en el Madrid nunca habia hecho nada parecido y nunca lo volvió a hacer. Cualquier madridista se quedó más perplejo que Ferguson y que todo Old Trafford. Pasa lo mismo con la famosa pared con Maradona en el mundial de EEUU, en el Madrid no pisó área nunca de esa manera. Redondo era un jugador muy defensivo, un stopper, con habilidad para proteger su espacio y dar salida al balón en corto y muy atrás. En sus primeros años estuvo muy por debajo de lo que se esperaba de él, empezó a mejorar con Capello y con Seedorf cerca, cuando menos habilidades ofensivas se le pedían.



Casemiro es un leñero , un gran mediocentro defensivo y poco mas.

Ver a Redondo jugar da para paja. Solo Maradona y el mejor Messi estarían a su altura en cuanto a estetica y regate de jugador tocado por los dioses.

Lastima de la leña que le daban y las lesiones que tuvo. A veces se le notaba que tenia miedo, porque tras unos regates sabía que irían a por el. Si los arbitros lo hubieran defendido como han hecho con el niño mimado Messi al que no se le podia ni pisar la sombra, otro gallo cantaria.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Sí, el cariño por los billetes. 12 kilotones/año.



Sí, pero igual el Chelsea le ofrece 11, pero Champions todos los años y una ciudad mejor para vivir. Para él es una decisión deportiva horrible, puede haber jugado su último partido de Champions perfectamente. 5 años de contrato, pero este año Europa League y el que viene Conference si tienen suerte.

Varane también pudo haber elegido cualquier equipo top, cualquiera, y se fue allí a jugar con Maguire.


----------



## fachacine (20 Ago 2022)

Hay una cosa que siempre agradeceré a Casemiro y que demuestra lo buen tipo que es: lo cariñoso que era siempre con Gareth Bale, era junto a Modric el mejor apoyo que tenía frente a los pitos del piperío. Además un tipo humilde, hay un video donde se pone a llorar recordando la pobreza que pasó en su infancia. Me da pena que se vaya por los valores que representa, y además, nada que ver con el típico brasileño festero, un superprofesional, y sospecho que es el culpable de la madurez de Vinicius el último año, Case ha sido como un padre para Vini dentro del campo.


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ver a Redondo jugar da para paja.



Ves como solo les gusta a los MARICONES. En serio, era un puto icono gay y se delatan solitos. Este es gallego y más maricón que @FuturoEuropeo


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (20 Ago 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Pues hala, ya se ha consumado. Qué rápido se pueden hacer los fichajes si se quiere. Ahora me acuerdo del de Mraté: meses de "trabajo de campo", cultivar relación con la familia, bla bla, para al final nada.
> 
> Sensaciones encontradas: por un lado pena por la marcha de un jugador referente, profesional, querido, historia del club, con un palmarés impresionante, y que todavía tenia rendimiento que dar. Por otro lo que ya se ha dicho: si se quiere ir, pues se ha sacado una cantidad importante y además hay posibles sustitutos para el puesto. En esto lo ha hecho bien el Madrid. Nothing personal, only business.
> 
> ...



Havertz ese es negro?

No se le ocurra al tito Floper fichar a un blanco, por Dios y por la Virgen!

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2022)

Como de costumbre @Obiwanchernobil ya os lo adelanto antes de verano.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2022)

Massana podría pasar reconocimiento médico la semana que viene.


----------



## fachacine (20 Ago 2022)

Hay cartas de despedida de Kroos y Modric en Marca. Estos cabrones me van a hacer llorar. Qué grande es el Madrid, joder. 

Exclusiva: Modric y Kroos se despiden de Casemiro en MARCA


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Massana cerrado presentación el martes.


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Havertz ese es negro?
> 
> No se le ocurra al tito Floper fichar a un blanco, por Dios y por la Virgen!
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk



Javertz es blanco y alemán de Alemania una vergüenza


----------



## Sanctis (20 Ago 2022)

Que suerte tenéis de que venga un mongolo a pagaros 70 kilos por una naranja exprimida de 30 años.

La madre que os parió.


----------



## fachacine (20 Ago 2022)

Tras ganar la 12


----------



## fachacine (20 Ago 2022)

Bueno aunque los madridistas le tenemos tirria a Maldini, esta vez acierta:


----------



## Kartoffeln (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Bueno aunque los madridistas le tenemos tirria a Maldini, esta vez acierta:



¿Puedes resumir en qué acierta? Por ahorrarme nueve minutos de video.

Bueno, para no parecer negativo antes de mandar este post he estado picoteando y sólo he visto desplegados datos estériles de coleccionismo polvoriento al inicio (muy Maldini, eso) y luego dos o tres cosas que sabemos todos, como que tiene 30 años y que su horizonte es perder la titularidad a corto plazo. Nueve minutos me dan para leer un texto de cuatro o cinco mil palabras con bastante más molla que eso.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Hablando de mediocampistas exclusivamente, estos 3 tienen que ir por delante. Cada uno lleva siendo top 3 mundial en lo suyo 10 años seguidos. Poca broma.



ES que son una época en el Madrid extraordinaria, de eso no tengo duda, de chaval siempre pensaba a ver si podía ver copas de Europa en color, ya llevo viendo 8. Una generación de 5 es la releche.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Han faltado las tres medallas de Franco.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Ago 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Quiero daros la enhorabuena, habéis conseguido que Casimiro deje el Madrid sin una roja directa.... Un puto logro que solo se entiende por las ayudas arbitrales... Esos si.... Perdéis una gran pegada, los tobillos rivales están de fiesta



Felicidades, has alcanzado nivel Rufían y de Jota Jordie, todo el mundo no puede decir lo mismo. HAbía una vez un club con dos temporadas sin un penalti en contra, no hablemos del saldo tarjetas rojas, y no empieza por R ni M.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Ago 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Casemiro mil veces mejor qie Redondo. La famosa jugada de tacón es lo que menos define a Redondo como jugador, al menos en el Real Madrid. Nadie se imaginaba algo así, en el Madrid nunca habia hecho nada parecido y nunca lo volvió a hacer. Cualquier madridista se quedó más perplejo que Ferguson y que todo Old Trafford. Pasa lo mismo con la famosa pared con Maradona en el mundial de EEUU, en el Madrid no pisó área nunca de esa manera. Redondo era un jugador muy defensivo, un stopper, con habilidad para proteger su espacio y dar salida al balón en corto y muy atrás. En sus primeros años estuvo muy por debajo de lo que se esperaba de él, empezó a mejorar con Capello y con Seedorf cerca, cuando menos habilidades ofensivas se le pedían.



En el TEnerife jugaba más en ataque, destacó más en eso que en el Madrid, en el Madrid le tocó jugar más defensivamente, a ver si ahora técnicamente REdondo era manco.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Lo de Casemiro fuera me da igual, es perfectamente libre de irse si quiere. Lo que me contraría es el precio por el que se va.
> 
> El United pagó 87 millones por Maguire.
> 
> ...



Siempre digo lo mismo, afortunadamente los aficionados no dirigimos el club. Si pagaron un pastón por un j ugador que no vale nada a partir de ahí valoramos, sin tener en cuenta las circunstancias, etc.


----------



## Dr.Muller (20 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Mi no comprender...



Aaaaaaarrrrg aaaaaaah vaya construcción de frase aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrhhh


----------



## Dr.Muller (20 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Cuando Casemiro mire a los lados y vea a Fred y McTominay en lugar de Kroos y Modric va a sentir lo que es el frío…



eso mismo les va a pasar a kroos y modric cuando vean a aureliano 
el primer día que juegue Casemiro en el united le cambia la cara al equipo, se admiten apuestas
por cierto, buen Momento para la venta de espinilleras con refuerzo en el tobillo para la premier


----------



## Dr.Muller (20 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Lo de Casemiro fuera me da igual, es perfectamente libre de irse si quiere. Lo que me contraría es el precio por el que se va.
> 
> El United pagó 87 millones por Maguire.
> 
> ...



Florentino ha facilitado la salida por que quería irse el jugador
ha sido una venta cojonuda
ahora tenia que traerse al 9 serbio ese grande que juega en Austria creo


----------



## Andr3ws (20 Ago 2022)

Buenos señores, la vida sigue. 

Casemiro ya no está y tenemos partido importante esta noche en Balaidos. 
Veremos que pone Carleto de inicio y como va la cosa. ¿Chumino titular?
Así que centrados y apoyando al equipo, como siempre. 

HALA MADRID!!!


----------



## Andr3ws (20 Ago 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> eso mismo les va a pasar a kroos y modric cuando vean a aureliano
> el primer día que juegue Casemiro en el united le cambia la cara al equipo, se admiten apuestas
> por cierto, buen Momento para la venta de espinilleras con refuerzo en el tobillo para la premier



Lo quieren poner ya el lunes contra el Liverpool. 
Partido jodido para ellos. Luego tienen varios fáciles hasta que les venga el Arsenal. Ya pueden espabilar y sentar a De Egea.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Buenos señores, la vida sigue.
> 
> Casemiro ya no está y tenemos partido importante esta noche en Balaidos.
> Veremos que pone Carleto de inicio y como va la cosa. ¿Chumino titular?
> ...




hoy aurelio hace partidazo y nos olvidamos de case


----------



## artemis (20 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Felicidades, has alcanzado nivel Rufían y de Jota Jordie, todo el mundo no puede decir lo mismo. HAbía una vez un club con dos temporadas sin un penalti en contra, no hablemos del saldo tarjetas rojas, y no empieza por R ni M.



El palancas, otros ladrones


----------



## pepitoburbujas (20 Ago 2022)

No tengo dudas con Tchouaméni. El problema es que se nos está quedando una plantilla demasiado corta para jugar todo lo que viene. Doy por hecho que no se cuenta ni con Mariano ni con Odriozola. Y que Asensio pues está o no está. Lo mismo se pueden ir algunos de estos antes de que se cierre el plazo de incorporaciones...

Creo que estos meses que quedan del año vamos a tirar con lo que hay, y luego ya se verá.
Esperemos que la cosa vaya más o menos bien, porque si no pueden entrar las urgencias como le ha pasado al MU o al barsa y precipitarse en los fichajes, que en algún momento habrá que acometer.


----------



## feps (20 Ago 2022)

Asensio, tan engreído él, ha visto cómo por Casemiro van a pagar más de 60 kilos, mientras que a él sólo quieren llevárselo como quería hacer el Betis con Ceballos: regalado.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (20 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Pon vídeos a color hombre. Robamos cada semana, no te hace falta buscar mucho... 

Ahora sólo te pido que me encuentres algo así... 

Tapatalk Cloud - Downlaoad File ZtqD0N.mp4


----------



## Paobas (20 Ago 2022)

Foreros, no creéis que el Madrid no va a ir a por nadie ahora porque se guarda la pasta para los sustitutos venideros de Kroos, Modric y Karim, ya que les queda poco en el Real y Florentino quiere fichar sustitutos de garantías que sabe que van a costar lo suyo?


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Ago 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> No tengo dudas con Tchouaméni. El problema es que se nos está quedando una plantilla demasiado corta para jugar todo lo que viene. Doy por hecho que no se cuenta ni con Mariano ni con Odriozola. Y que Asensio pues está o no está. Lo mismo se pueden ir algunos de estos antes de que se cierre el plazo de incorporaciones...
> 
> Creo que estos meses que quedan del año vamos a tirar con lo que hay, y luego ya se verá.
> Esperemos que la cosa vaya más o menos bien, porque si no pueden entrar las urgencias como le ha pasado al MU o al barsa y precipitarse en los fichajes, que en algún momento habrá que acometer.



Si no hay fichaje de verano, en invierno uno o dos, después del mundial es posible que si. Dependerá de como vaya el equipo, lesiones, etc.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pon vídeos a color hombre. Robamos cada semana, no te hace falta buscar mucho...
> 
> Ahora sólo te pido que me encuentres algo así...
> 
> Tapatalk Cloud - Downlaoad File ZtqD0N.mp4




buen video monchi


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pon vídeos a color hombre. Robamos cada semana, no te hace falta buscar mucho...
> 
> Ahora sólo te pido que me encuentres algo así...
> 
> Tapatalk Cloud - Downlaoad File ZtqD0N.mp4



Esa es buena, pero no hace falta irse tan lejos, supercopa de ESpaña, agresiones a Vinicius, una del estupendo Busquet, ah, y campaña de la prensa diciendo que se tira, como lo que le hicieron los cabrones del Villareal o del Mallorca.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Foreros, no creéis que el Madrid no va a ir a por nadie ahora porque se guarda la pasta para los sustitutos venideros de Kroos, Modric y Karim, ya que les queda poco en el Real y Florentino quiere fichar sustitutos de garantías que sabe que van a costar lo suyo?




el madrid no va a fichar a nadie ahora. Y hace bien, no hay que volverse loco.

el madrid necesita 3 jugadores para los proximos años: sustituto de benzema, sustituto de modric y sustituto de carvajal.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (20 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Casimiro cuando llegue a Inglaterra y vea los mamadous corriendo todo el partido sale espantado



Será que en el Madric no ha visto muchos.



qbit dijo:


> Me parece que la marcha de Casemiro es perjudicial para el equipo porque los nuevos no están conjuntados ni adaptados ni al país, el equipo, los automatismos con los demás futbolistas, la camaradería, etc., por lo que es una faena gorda y espero equivocarme.
> 
> Además, hay que hacer "algo" contra estos "ricos" de m. que fichan lo que quieren. Ya sé que el Madrid ha hecho lo mismo, pero ahora nos perjudica.



"*Los nuevos*" son Rudinguer y Chumi .... tampoco son tantos.


----------



## Chichimango (20 Ago 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> No tengo dudas con Tchouaméni. El problema es que se nos está quedando una plantilla demasiado corta para jugar todo lo que viene. Doy por hecho que no se cuenta ni con Mariano ni con Odriozola. Y que Asensio pues está o no está. Lo mismo se pueden ir algunos de estos antes de que se cierre el plazo de incorporaciones...
> 
> Creo que estos meses que quedan del año vamos a tirar con lo que hay, y luego ya se verá.
> Esperemos que la cosa vaya más o menos bien, porque si no pueden entrar las urgencias como le ha pasado al MU o al barsa y precipitarse en los fichajes, que en algún momento habrá que acometer.



No descartemos que después del mundial, y dependiendo de como le vaya al equipo, Floper no se traiga algún refuerzo. Lo hizo con James y le salió mal, pero si aparece un futbolista ofensivo y vistoso que no estaba en el radar y que la lía... ojo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (20 Ago 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> No descartemos que después del mundial, y dependiendo de como le vaya al equipo, Floper no se traiga algún refuerzo. Lo hizo con James y le salió mal, pero si aparece un futbolista ofensivo y vistoso que no estaba en el radar y que la lía... ojo.



Después de un mundial todo vale más ...

No sé, si ven una oportunidac como Largaminga lo veo bien, pero fichar a alguien por un mundial es riesgo seguro.


----------



## Mecanosfera (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Chichimango (20 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Después de un mundial todo vale más ...
> 
> No sé, si ven una oportunidac como Largaminga lo veo bien, pero fichar a alguien por un mundial es riesgo seguro.



Estoy de acuerdo, pero Floper sabe mejor que nadie que el madridismo necesita alpiste regularmente. No hace ni tres meses de la 14 y la peña (en el floro y fuera) ya está pidiendo 17 fichajes porque de lo contrario nos vamos a la B.


----------



## Paobas (20 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


>



Veamos, se ha ido exclusivamente por pasta. Por nada más. Queda bien hablar de nuevos retos y demás de cara a la galería. Pero la razón de su marcha es que ha pillado un pelotazo que en el Madrid no iba a dar ya.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (20 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> buen video monchi



Monchi es el del Sevilla, aquí tenemos a Florentino Pérez.


----------



## arriondas (20 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Me parece que la marcha de Casemiro es perjudicial para el equipo porque los nuevos no están conjuntados ni adaptados ni al país, el equipo, los automatismos con los demás futbolistas, la camaradería, etc., por lo que es una faena gorda y espero equivocarme.
> 
> Además, hay que hacer "algo" contra estos "ricos" de m. que fichan lo que quieren. Ya sé que el Madrid ha hecho lo mismo, pero ahora nos perjudica.



Equipos como el Madrid o el Barcelona han hecho eso en su día, pero no al nivel de esos equipos con dueños que son jeques, fondos de inversión, etc. El Tottenham, que hace la tira de años que no gana nada, acaba de construir un estadio de máxima categoría UEFA con capacidad para 62000 espectadores... Al Newcastle, gracias a sus nuevos dueños, le sale el dinero por las orejas y como tenga opciones de meterse en Europa va a comenzar a llamar a la puerta de muchos clubes, ofreciendo el oro y el moro (nunca mejor dicho) a las estrellas de esos equipos. 

Clubes como el Madrid, el Barcelona, el Bayern, etc, a pesar de lo que generan por si mismos como marcas bien asentadas, poco pueden hacer frente a la ambición de estos nuevos ricos del fútbol, que ponen encima de la mesa lo que haga falta, porque papá emirato o papá fondo ya se rascará el bolsillo. El Manchester United, sin un proyecto deportivo claro, que lleva varias temporadas yendo a la deriva, que ni siquiera va a disputar la Champions, se ha gastado 143 kilos en fichajes este verano. El año pasado, se fundió unos 140, el anterior unos 83, en la temporada 19-20... ¡234 millones! Contra eso, ¿qué puedes hacer?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Veamos, se ha ido exclusivamente por pasta. Por nada más. Queda bien hablar de nuevos retos y demás de cara a la galería. Pero la razón de su marcha es que ha pillado un pelotazo que en el Madrid no iba a dar ya.




y que tiene a choua detrás. Case sabía que iba a jugar menos este año


----------



## feps (20 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el madrid no va a fichar a nadie ahora. Y hace bien, no hay que volverse loco.
> 
> el madrid necesita 3 jugadores para los proximos años: sustituto de benzema, sustituto de modric y sustituto de carvajal.



Estoy de acuerdo en que no van a fichar a nadie, salvo que tengan un tapado como Camavinga el año pasado. Para Benzema, tenemos actualmente a Rodrygo. Para Modric tenemos a Camavinga/Ceballos. Para Carvajal está Lucas Vázquez.

Si el Madrid hiciera un otoño flojo, ficharía en enero. Para mí lo más delicado será encontrar un 9, porque a saber cómo va a volver Benzema del Mundial con 35 años recién cumplidos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Equipos como el Madrid o el Barcelona han hecho eso en su día, pero no al nivel de esos equipos con dueños que son jeques, fondos de inversión, etc. El Tottenham, que hace la tira de años que no gana nada, acaba de construir un estadio de máxima categoría UEFA con capacidad para 62000 espectadores... Al Newcastle, gracias a sus nuevos dueños, le sale el dinero por las orejas y como tenga opciones de meterse en Europa va a comenzar a llamar a la puerta de muchos clubes, ofreciendo el oro y el moro (nunca mejor dicho) a las estrellas de esos equipos.
> 
> Clubes como el Madrid, el Barcelona, el Bayern, etc, a pesar de lo que generan por si mismos como marcas bien asentadas, poco pueden hacer frente a la ambición de estos nuevos ricos del fútbol, que ponen encima de la mesa lo que haga falta, porque papá emirato o papá fondo ya se rascará el bolsillo. El Manchester United, sin un proyecto deportivo claro, que lleva varias temporadas yendo a la deriva, que ni siquiera va a disputar la Champions, se ha gastado 143 kilos en fichajes este verano. El año pasado, se fundió unos 140, el anterior unos 83, en la temporada 19-20... ¡234 millones! Contra eso, ¿qué puedes hacer?




por eso flo es un visionario y ha hecho un estadio con el que se igualará a nivel económico con los clubes de la pérfida albión


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Equipos como el Madrid o el Barcelona han hecho eso en su día, pero no al nivel de esos equipos con dueños que son jeques, fondos de inversión, etc. El Tottenham, que hace la tira de años que no gana nada, acaba de construir un estadio de máxima categoría UEFA con capacidad para 62000 espectadores... Al Newcastle, gracias a sus nuevos dueños, le sale el dinero por las orejas y como tenga opciones de meterse en Europa va a comenzar a llamar a la puerta de muchos clubes, ofreciendo el oro y el moro (nunca mejor dicho) a las estrellas de esos equipos.
> 
> Clubes como el Madrid, el Barcelona, el Bayern, etc, a pesar de lo que generan por si mismos como marcas bien asentadas, poco pueden hacer frente a la ambición de estos nuevos ricos del fútbol, que ponen encima de la mesa lo que haga falta, porque papá emirato o papá fondo ya se rascará el bolsillo. El Manchester United, sin un proyecto deportivo claro, que lleva varias temporadas yendo a la deriva, que ni siquiera va a disputar la Champions, se ha gastado 143 kilos en fichajes este verano. El año pasado, se fundió unos 140, el anterior unos 83, en la temporada 19-20... ¡234 millones! Contra eso, ¿qué puedes hacer?



Pues como el rayo vallecano ayer LIARTE A HOSTIAS..


----------



## feps (20 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> por eso flo es un visionario y ha hecho un estadio con el que se igualará a nivel económico con los clubes de la pérfida albión



Y la Superliga sin dopados financieros.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (20 Ago 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero Floper sabe mejor que nadie que el madridismo necesita alpiste regularmente. No hace ni tres meses de la 14 y la peña (en el floro y fuera) ya está pidiendo 17 fichajes porque de lo contrario nos vamos a la B.



A los piperos Dios les debería castigar un par de temporadas con ser del Espanyol, como soy yo, y se les pasaría la tontería que tienen. El Estadio que se está haciendo en el centro de la capital va a dar pasta por un tubo, es que ni los equipos de la NBA tienen emplazamientos por el estilo, eso va a ser una máquina de hacer dinero, y para eso, ahora hay que vigilar. Cuando se dirige algo hay que pensar a largo plazo.

Ahora mismo estoy llorando porque no renovaron a Diego López, que tiene 40 años, y llevamos un punto de cinco. Entiendo que cada club es diferente y tienen niveles distintos, pero vamos, destripar a jugadores, entrenadores como hace el piperío no lo hemos hecho nunca, con alguna excepción como con el mamón de Clemente y la UEFA que nos perdió. (*PERDIÓ *él, lo he dicho bien)



Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Monchi es el del Sevilla, aquí tenemos a Florentino Pérez.



Me gustaría ver a Monchi en un jhrande de verdac, igual lo pilláis y os pone al Castilla en ascenso en segunda cada año.
No entiendo como nadie lo ha fichado.


----------



## Mecanosfera (20 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Clubes como el Madrid, el Barcelona, el Bayern, etc, a pesar de lo que generan por si mismos como marcas bien asentadas, poco pueden hacer frente a la ambición de estos nuevos ricos del fútbol, que ponen encima de la mesa lo que haga falta, porque papá emirato o papá fondo ya se rascará el bolsillo. El Manchester United, sin un proyecto deportivo claro, que lleva varias temporadas yendo a la deriva, que ni siquiera va a disputar la Champions, se ha gastado 143 kilos en fichajes este verano. El año pasado, se fundió unos 140, el anterior unos 83, en la temporada 19-20... ¡234 millones! Contra eso, *¿qué puedes hacer?*



Lo que hay que hacer es capear el temporal como algo pasajero. Personalmente a la Premier le veo poco recorrido a medio plazo por las dinámicas sociológicas que hay detrás, y me explico:
En España, Italia o Alemania el fútbol ha sido históricamente un entretenimiento interclase, que atraía tanto a altos industriales como a currelas, a aristócratas e inmigrantes. Ha sido siempre un espacio bastante inclusivo y sin ninguna connotación de clase: cualquier millonario, artista o escritor puede decir que le gusta el fútbol y no pasa nada, se acepta como un fenómeno social del que todo el mundo puede participar (pese a cierto estigma cultureta por parte de la izquierda progre que, desde su elitismo, consideraba que el fútbol son "11 hombres en calzoncillos corriendo detrás de un balón", un show para analfabetos). En latinoamérica sucede lo mismo, y es habitual ver a políticos con camisetas de sus equipos favoritos o a estrellas de todo tipo llorando por la muerte de Maradona por ejemplo. Al 100% de los famosos argentinos les preguntarán antes o después si son de Boca o River... pero si preguntas a un famoso inglés si prefiere a United o Liverpool casi seguro que no tendrá una opinión formada.
En UK el fútbol ha sido en cambio un entretenimiento de clase trabajadora. Los aristócratas siguen el cricket o el tenis, quizás un poco el rugby, pero el fútbol se ve como algo de chavs embrutecidos que van al estadio al salir de la fábrica y luego a emborracharse. Hay muy pocos famosos ingleses que hablen de sus equipos favoritos (así en frío, se me ocurre Noel Gallagher y poco más) y aunque los Beckham le dieron un cierto glamour a este deporte, sigue siendo considerado algo burdo y vulgarote. De hecho el propio Beckham, ahora que se codea con la aristocracia, está bastante desentendido de este deporte y prefiere ser visto en fiestas de Kennsington que en partidos de la premier.
Entonces, ¿cómo nos explicamos su pujanza económica actual? Pues fácil: desde la globalización, la Premier ha sabido venderse en el tercer mundo como parte de la esencia británica, y eso fascina a rusos, chinos, indios o australianos, que sienten devoción por todo lo que parezca inglés. Básicamente viven de la audiencia de países que nunca han tenido tradición futbolística y que no entienden de fútbol. Es más: cuando viví en UK, lo que ví es que lo primero que hace el típico pakistaní que se va a Londres, es comprarse la camiseta de algún equipo de la ciudad para así sentirse "más inglés", que es algo a lo que todos los inmigrantes aspiran. Del mismo modo que en los 60 y 70 la liga inglesa era para chavs locales, en 2022 tiende a ser cada vez más un divertimento de inmigrantes que quieren sentirse ingleses... lo cual va apartando a la audiencia tradicional inglesa, que no quiere compartir aficiones con los inmigrantes porque la sociedad brritánica es profundamente clasista. De hecho no es casual que quienes invierten en la Premier sean multimillonarios tercermundistas, mientras los multimillonarios ingleses (que los hay, y muchos) prefieren invertir en otros asuntos. En la liga, Florentino es español, pero en la premier Abramovich era ruso.
Quizás mi teoría es demasiado especulativa, pero creo que los tiros van por ahí. La Premier es una burbuja que se sostiene en dinámicas sociales muy peliagudas que veremos cómo terminan, mientras que la cultura futbolera continental se asienta sobre una masa social más estable y resiliente, pese a los lógicos altibajos. Apuesto a que de aquí a diez años el juego de tronos entre las grandes ligas estará en otro escenario completamente nuevo: quizás resurja Italia, o reviva España, o explote Francia, o los países del este recuperen pujanza... No lo sabemos, pero lo de la Premier no va a durar para siempre.

Y perdón por el tocho.


----------



## Gorrión (20 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Y la Superliga sin dopados financieros.



¿Sin dopados? Pues que yo sepa el Palancas FC está en la lista para entrar.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Sin dopados? Pues que yo sepa el Palancas FC está en la lista para entrar.



Para cuando haya Superliga habrá un club llamado FCB que no será el que hay ahora, para despistar a los acreedores.


----------



## The Replicant (20 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


>



Esto se llama irse por la puerta grande

Case, uno di noi para siempre


----------



## Edu.R (20 Ago 2022)

Tengo la sensación de que la frase "tenemos que tirar con lo que hay" la llevo leyendo desde 2018.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Perez salvo al real madrid precisamente de acabar en la situacion financiera actual del barcelona, es decir arruinado y con la sombra de la sad merodeando.
> 
> 6 copas de uropa , y a la cabeza en cuanto a ingresos y status.
> 
> ...



*FloPer es un dios del antimadridismo. Ni Gaspar ni Jesús Gil de presidentes camuflados del RM habrían tenido cojones de echar de mala manera a CR7 ni de echar de mala manera a Casemiro.

Los antimadridistas deben de estar FLIPANDO de ver que el RM echa a Casemiro con la temporada iniciada, teniendo 30 tacos y por 60 M EUR en un mercado hiperinflado. Hasta por el petardo ese de Cucurella han pagado más.

FloPer ha arruinado al RM. FloPer ha hiperendeudado al RM. El RM está más endeudado que el FCB. La absurda reforma del estadio es la ruina del RM.*

¿Por qué te crees que ha tenido que malvender a Casemiro? No ha podido colocar a Asensio ni a Ceballos... Y nadie se ha interesado por los demás. Vinicius es un petardo. Rodrygo es una promesa. Hazard un inválido. Los negros de defensa no valen un chavo.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es capear el temporal como algo pasajero. Personalmente a la Premier le veo poco recorrido a medio plazo por las dinámicas sociológicas que hay detrás, y me explico:
> En España, Italia o Alemania el fútbol ha sido históricamente un entretenimiento interclase, que atraía tanto a altos industriales como a currelas, a aristócratas e inmigrantes. Ha sido siempre un espacio bastante inclusivo y sin ninguna connotación de clase: cualquier millonario, artista o escritor puede decir que le gusta el fútbol y no pasa nada, se acepta como un fenómeno social del que todo el mundo puede participar (pese a cierto estigma cultureta por parte de la izquierda progre que, desde su elitismo, consideraba que el fútbol son "11 hombres en calzoncillos corriendo detrás de un balón", un show para analfabetos). En latinoamérica sucede lo mismo, y es habitual ver a políticos con camisetas de sus equipos favoritos o a estrellas de todo tipo llorando por la muerte de Maradona por ejemplo. Al 100% de los famosos argentinos les preguntarán antes o después si son de Boca o River... pero si preguntas a un famoso inglés si prefiere a United o Liverpool casi seguro que no tendrá una opinión formada.
> En UK el fútbol ha sido en cambio un entretenimiento de clase trabajadora. Los aristócratas siguen el cricket o el tenis, quizás un poco el rugby, pero el fútbol se ve como algo de chavs embrutecidos que van al estadio al salir de la fábrica y luego a emborracharse. Hay muy pocos famosos ingleses que hablen de sus equipos favoritos (así en frío, se me ocurre Noel Gallagher y poco más) y aunque los Beckham le dieron un cierto glamour a este deporte, sigue siendo considerado algo burdo y vulgarote. De hecho el propio Beckham, ahora que se codea con la aristocracia, está bastante desentendido de este deporte y prefiere ser visto en fiestas de Kennsington que en partidos de la premier.
> Entonces, ¿cómo nos explicamos su pujanza económica actual? Pues fácil: desde la globalización, la Premier ha sabido venderse en el tercer mundo como parte de la esencia británica, y eso fascina a rusos, chinos, indios o australianos, que sienten devoción por todo lo que parezca inglés. Básicamente viven de la audiencia de países que nunca han tenido tradición futbolística y que no entienden de fútbol. Es más: cuando viví en UK, lo que ví es que lo primero que hace el típico pakistaní que se va a Londres, es comprarse la camiseta de algún equipo de la ciudad para así sentirse "más inglés", que es algo a lo que todos los inmigrantes aspiran. Del mismo modo que en los 60 y 70 la liga inglesa era para chavs locales, en 2022 tiende a ser cada vez más un divertimento de inmigrantes que quieren sentirse ingleses... lo cual va apartando a la audiencia tradicional inglesa, que no quiere compartir aficiones con los inmigrantes porque la sociedad brritánica es profundamente clasista. De hecho no es casual que quienes invierten en la Premier sean multimillonarios tercermundistas, mientras los multimillonarios ingleses (que los hay, y muchos) prefieren invertir en otros asuntos. En la liga, Florentino es español, pero en la premier Abramovich era ruso.
> ...



Tienes bastante razón. Aquí por ejemplo en Alemania la Bayernliga (Loool) es un tema que siguen muchos jóvenes. Acceder a los estadios es asequible y por los menos en Mainz el perfil de los que vamos al campo no es nada pollavieja.

Nos vendría genial que el Bayern pencase y hubiese más candidatos. Aun asi tengo mucha gente alemana de mi edad (30-35) que la sigue activamente, más que en España.

La Premier como que lleva siendo la mejor "Liga" desde hace 20 años, pero los resultados como que no la avalan. Y eso que económicamente es jodidamente pujante, PERO quien lo sostiene son los extranjeros. Tu mira de los equipos top cuantos entrenadores son ingleses (Guardiola, Klopp, Tüchel, Arteta, Ten Haag... practicamente ni uno) y mira en España/Alemania cuantos son nacionales.

Los ingleses son jodidamente buenos vendiendo sus productos, pero si rascas un poquito...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Monchi es el del Sevilla, aquí tenemos a Florentino Pérez.



si : monchi el del sevilla es un culo del farsa VARcelona

pero te dije monchi porque a donde lleva tu video parece que está subido por un tal monchixxx


----------



## Maestroscuroo (20 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> si : monchi el del sevilla es un culo del farsa VARcelona
> 
> pero te dije monchi porque a donde lleva tu video parece que está subido por un tal monchixxx



Ni idea, hice un copia y pega de una url externa.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> Me gustaría ver a Monchi en un jhrande de verdac, igual lo pilláis y os pone al Castilla en ascenso en segunda cada año.
> *No entiendo como nadie lo ha fichado*.




porque ese cabron es un antimadridista y culo de la farsa del VARcelona

en el Madrid seria un enemigo dentro


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Ni idea, hice un copia y pega de una url externa.




te jodes 

Maestroscuroo es muy largo

te has quedao con monchi


----------



## Maestroscuroo (20 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> te jodes
> 
> Maestroscuroo es muy largo
> 
> te has quedao con monchi



Ojalá vivir del fútbol como él...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A los piperos Dios les debería castigar un par de temporadas con ser del Espanyol, como soy yo, y se les pasaría la tontería que tienen. El Estadio que se está haciendo en el centro de la capital va a dar pasta por un tubo, es que ni los equipos de la NBA tienen emplazamientos por el estilo, eso va a ser una máquina de hacer dinero, y para eso, ahora hay que vigilar. Cuando se dirige algo hay que pensar a largo plazo.
> 
> Ahora mismo estoy llorando porque no renovaron a Diego López, que tiene 40 años, y llevamos un punto de cinco. Entiendo que cada club es diferente y tienen niveles distintos, pero vamos, destripar a jugadores, entrenadores como hace el piperío no lo hemos hecho nunca, con alguna excepción como con el mamón de Clemente y la UEFA que nos perdió. (*PERDIÓ *él, lo he dicho bien)
> 
> ...



Pasan los días... leo cientos de mensajes y nadie me da respuesta:

*¿Qué eventos se van a organizar que van a generar tanta pasta como para pagar, de media, 10 M EUR por el alquiler del Bernabéu? Unos 40 eventos para llegar a los 400 M EUR/año que insinua la prensa afín al gangster de FloPer*

Poned ejemplos, por favor.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Ago 2022)

¿En serio me tengo que creer que había que endeudar el club en 2.000 M EUR para que se pudieran organizar conciertos en el estadio?

¿En serio hay que poner un césped retráctil para organizar un concierto? ¿No bastaba con enrollar el césped y retirarlo... y luego desenrollarlo y replantarlo?

¿Cuántos conciertos hay que organizar para compensar la salvaje inversión?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Ago 2022)

¿En serio me tengo que creer que había que endeudar el club en 2.000 M EUR para que se pudieran organizar partidos de tenis en el estadio?

La Caja Mágica sólo se llena cuando juega Nadal. ¿Quién coño va a llenar un estadio para ver tenis? 

¿Va a ceder FloPer el estadio a Gerard Piqué para que monte su torneo?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Ago 2022)

¿En serio me tengo que creer que había que endeudar el club en 2.000 M EUR para que se pudieran organizar partidos de HOCKEY HIELO en el Bernabéu?

Repito: partidos de HOCKEY HIELO en el Bernabéu

A ver los sabiondos de los 400 M/año. ¿Qué partidos HOCKEY HIELO se van a organizar para llenar el estadio y generar ingresos estraordinarios para competir con los clubes estado?


----------



## George A (20 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es capear el temporal como algo pasajero. Personalmente a la Premier le veo poco recorrido a medio plazo por las dinámicas sociológicas que hay detrás, y me explico:
> En España, Italia o Alemania el fútbol ha sido históricamente un entretenimiento interclase, que atraía tanto a altos industriales como a currelas, a aristócratas e inmigrantes. Ha sido siempre un espacio bastante inclusivo y sin ninguna connotación de clase: cualquier millonario, artista o escritor puede decir que le gusta el fútbol y no pasa nada, se acepta como un fenómeno social del que todo el mundo puede participar (pese a cierto estigma cultureta por parte de la izquierda progre que, desde su elitismo, consideraba que el fútbol son "11 hombres en calzoncillos corriendo detrás de un balón", un show para analfabetos). En latinoamérica sucede lo mismo, y es habitual ver a políticos con camisetas de sus equipos favoritos o a estrellas de todo tipo llorando por la muerte de Maradona por ejemplo. Al 100% de los famosos argentinos les preguntarán antes o después si son de Boca o River... pero si preguntas a un famoso inglés si prefiere a United o Liverpool casi seguro que no tendrá una opinión formada.
> En UK el fútbol ha sido en cambio un entretenimiento de clase trabajadora. Los aristócratas siguen el cricket o el tenis, quizás un poco el rugby, pero el fútbol se ve como algo de chavs embrutecidos que van al estadio al salir de la fábrica y luego a emborracharse. Hay muy pocos famosos ingleses que hablen de sus equipos favoritos (así en frío, se me ocurre Noel Gallagher y poco más) y aunque los Beckham le dieron un cierto glamour a este deporte, sigue siendo considerado algo burdo y vulgarote. De hecho el propio Beckham, ahora que se codea con la aristocracia, está bastante desentendido de este deporte y prefiere ser visto en fiestas de Kennsington que en partidos de la premier.
> Entonces, ¿cómo nos explicamos su pujanza económica actual? Pues fácil: desde la globalización, la Premier ha sabido venderse en el tercer mundo como parte de la esencia británica, y eso fascina a rusos, chinos, indios o australianos, que sienten devoción por todo lo que parezca inglés. Básicamente viven de la audiencia de países que nunca han tenido tradición futbolística y que no entienden de fútbol. Es más: cuando viví en UK, lo que ví es que lo primero que hace el típico pakistaní que se va a Londres, es comprarse la camiseta de algún equipo de la ciudad para así sentirse "más inglés", que es algo a lo que todos los inmigrantes aspiran. Del mismo modo que en los 60 y 70 la liga inglesa era para chavs locales, en 2022 tiende a ser cada vez más un divertimento de inmigrantes que quieren sentirse ingleses... lo cual va apartando a la audiencia tradicional inglesa, que no quiere compartir aficiones con los inmigrantes porque la sociedad brritánica es profundamente clasista. De hecho no es casual que quienes invierten en la Premier sean multimillonarios tercermundistas, mientras los multimillonarios ingleses (que los hay, y muchos) prefieren invertir en otros asuntos. En la liga, Florentino es español, pero en la premier Abramovich era ruso.
> ...



Que los robacamellos se hayan metido a comprar equipos como juguetes es una cuestión política y económica más que sociológica, era la puerta de entrada a la City y a Okzidente. Caso igual con el Qatar Saint Germain, se convierten en negocios y política, llegando al punto de que cuando tocan los juguetes a los robacamellos con la propuesta de la Superliga, aparece Maricrón en Francia de prtavoz de los jeques por Mbappe, o el Gobierno británico para defender la liga de robacamellos multimillonarios, no vayan a dejar de recibir las mordidas de las satrapías. No defendían el fútbol inglés, que es popular (!populista!) y por lo tanto despreciable, sino los juguetes de los moros.

Una cosa es la entrada a la City o a un país corrupto y disuelto sin marcha atrás como Francia pero con mando en plaza en la UErss, y otra a la Liga, donde España no tiene influencia política, siendo un protectorado que bastante tiene con haber engendrado el extraño fenómeno del Real madrid, por eso aquí sólo entraron robacamellos Paco como el del Málaga, y no entró un Abramovich, sino aquel Dimitri Paco del Racing. Si se entra en España es por negocio deportivo, no con voluntad de comprar voluntades políticas y financieras como en el caso de Francia o Inglaterra, por eso crreo que la mecha que le queda es la del tráfico de intereses, no la supervivencia sociológica.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Ago 2022)

¿En serio me tengo que creer que había que endeudar el club en 2.000 M EUR para que se pudieran organizar partidos de la NBA en el Bernabéu?

El colmo de los colmos es, teniendo una división de baloncesto, poner a los New York Knicks en la infografía.

¿Va a competir FloPer con el WiZink center?

¿Va a competir FloPer con IFEMA?

¿Va a competir FloPer con la Caja Mágica?

FloPer, el inepto que hizo el RIDÍCULO a nivel mundial con el esperpento de la NO Superliga...

FloPer, el inepto que hizo el RIDÍCULO a nivel mundial con el esperpento del NO fichaje de Mbappé...

Es patético todo.


----------



## Paobas (20 Ago 2022)

Alguien sabe cuánto se estima que dé de beneficio NETO el estadio en cuanto esté acabado y funcionando a todo tren?


----------



## Paobas (20 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162130
> 
> 
> ¿En serio me tengo que creer que había que endeudar el club en 2.000 M EUR para que se pudieran organizar partidos de la NBA en el Bernabéu?
> ...



Está reunido con la junta gestora ahora mismo Floper para contratarte como asesor de explotación del estadio y puedas salvar al Madrid de la ruina que se le viene.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuánto se estima que dé de beneficio NETO el estadio en cuanto esté acabado y funcionando a todo tren?



320 millones al año









Así espera el Real Madrid facturar 320 millones al año gracias al nuevo estadio Santiago Bernabéu


Al descubierto los planes del club blanco para sacar el máximo rendimiento a su coliseo a partir de 2023. Desde restaurantes hasta un renovado Tour.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (20 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Traspasar a Di María fue una cagada COMO UN PIANO. Fue el MVP de la final de la Décima, que sólo nos acordamos del gol de Ramos. Si Di María hubiera seguido en el Madrid cinco años más, sólo cinco, se hubiese hinchado a regatear, dar asistencias y marcar goles. Un jugadorazo que, cómo no, trajo José Mourinho.



Se te olvida que quería una subida de sueldo inaceptable para el club (y que hubiese sentado un mal precedente); también olvidas que se "la acomodó " desafiando a todo el Bernabéu y que se saco una pasta por él ( 75 + 15 de la época).

Fue otra venta que decía a las claras que ningún jugador está por encima del club (Di María, Ramos, Cr7...)

Y tampoco lo echamos de menos tanto en lo deportivo teniendo a la BBC como teníamos.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (20 Ago 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> No descartemos que después del mundial, y dependiendo de como le vaya al equipo, Floper no se traiga algún refuerzo. Lo hizo con James y le salió mal, pero si aparece un futbolista ofensivo y vistoso que no estaba en el radar y que la lía... ojo.



Si traen alguien creo que no será alguien nuevo que no tengan mirado ya. Como dices, si se fijan en las actuaciones del mundial puedes caer en un Totó Schillachi, un desconocido que la rompió en el mundial de Italia y no se volvió a saber de él. 

Me parece que una de las cosas que miran es el contrato del jugador objetivo; que le quede poco para que el equipo se avenga a negociar. De lo contrario te piden el oro y el moro.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuánto se estima que dé de beneficio NETO el estadio en cuanto esté acabado y funcionando a todo tren?



No se puede saber lógicamente. LA empresa que lo va a gestionar si ha pagado por 20 años 360 millones más o menos y dicen que se lleva el 20%, eso son unos 18 millones por año, para ganar pasta multiplica eso por 5 y a partir de ahí, serían 90. SE hablaba de que podían facturar 150 al año, un 20 % para la empresa. Me imagino que son los cálculos mínimos de la misma para sacar rentabilidad. YA has visto noticas de más arriba que son mucho más optimistas, otros decían quelimpios para el Madrid podrían ser 150 al año, le quitas 30-35 del préstamo y es un pastón, 120 al año de extra respecto a lo que es ahora.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Ago 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Si traen alguien creo que no será alguien nuevo que no tengan mirado ya. Como dices, si se fijan en las actuaciones del mundial puedes caer en un Totó Schillachi, un desconocido que la rompió en el mundial de Italia y no se volvió a saber de él.
> 
> Me parece que una de las cosas que miran es el contrato del jugador objetivo; que le quede poco para que el equipo se avenga a negociar. De lo contrario te piden el oro y el moro.



Mirado tienen muchos, de jóvenes tenían lo menos 6, hay muchos videos de youtubers que son creibles, pero imagino que no dirán nada, esto no es como el palancas, que está jodido pasta y anuncia un fichaje a bombo y platillo, los fichajes como Camavinga, cuanto menos se sepa, mejor.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuánto se estima que dé de beneficio NETO el estadio en cuanto esté acabado y funcionando a todo tren?



Segun algunos culos del farsa VARcelona rabiosos envidiosos que aparecieron por aquí : unos 15 millones al año.

Si. No te rías de su retraso.


----------



## Paobas (20 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No se puede saber lógicamente. LA empresa que lo va a gestionar si ha pagado por 20 años 360 millones más o menos y dicen que se lleva el 20%, eso son unos 18 millones por año, para ganar pasta multiplica eso por 5 y a partir de ahí, serían 90. SE hablaba de que podían facturar 150 al año, un 20 % para la empresa. Me imagino que son los cálculos mínimos de la misma para sacar rentabilidad. YA has visto noticas de más arriba que son mucho más optimistas, otros decían quelimpios para el Madrid podrían ser 150 al año, le quitas 30-35 del préstamo y es un pastón, 120 al año de extra respecto a lo que es ahora.



Ya, pero se supone que ese es el beneficio estimado de los eventos que organice esa empresa exclusivamente, lo que no significa que sea la única que explote el Bernabéu. Me equivoco?


----------



## arriondas (20 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Los ingleses son jodidamente buenos vendiendo sus productos, pero si rascas un poquito...



Al final lo que les importa es venderlo. Y hay que reconocer que se les da de puta madre.

Quizá los resultados no acompañen, pero gracias esa promoción, atraen dinero. Se ve como una buena inversión, y debido a ello aterrizan dueños multimillonarios, y jugadores y entrenadores de casi toda Europa.

Por eso los saudíes han comprado al Newcastle y no al Valencia.


----------



## Mecanosfera (20 Ago 2022)

George A dijo:


> Que los robacamellos se hayan metido a comprar equipos como juguetes es una cuestión política y económica más que sociológica, era la puerta de entrada a la City y a Okzidente. Caso igual con el Qatar Saint Germain, se convierten en negocios y política, llegando al punto de que cuando tocan los juguetes a los robacamellos con la propuesta de la Superliga, aparece Maricrón en Francia de prtavoz de los jeques por Mbappe, o el Gobierno británico para defender la liga de robacamellos multimillonarios, no vayan a dejar de recibir las mordidas de las satrapías. No defendían el fútbol inglés, que es popular (!populista!) y por lo tanto despreciable, sino los juguetes de los moros.
> 
> Una cosa es la entrada a la City o a un país corrupto y disuelto sin marcha atrás como Francia pero con mando en plaza en la UErss, y otra a la Liga, donde España no tiene influencia política, siendo un protectorado que bastante tiene con haber engendrado el extraño fenómeno del Real madrid, por eso aquí sólo entraron robacamellos Paco como el del Málaga, y no entró un Abramovich, sino aquel Dimitri Paco del Racing. Si se entra en España es por negocio deportivo, no con voluntad de comprar voluntades políticas y financieras como en el caso de Francia o Inglaterra, por eso crreo que la mecha que le queda es la del tráfico de intereses, no la supervivencia sociológica.



A nivel marcoeconómico no me atrevo a especular, porque sé que los ingleses son extremadamente inteligentes, fríos y calculadores para todo lo que implique dinero, pero hay cosas que no termino de entender, como el hecho de que gran parte del suelo de Londres esté en manos de capital tercermundista. Si lo han permitido seguro que se debe a que tienen preparados y estudiados todos los escenarios posibles: los brutánicos no son tan tontos como para malvenderse al mejor postor ignorado los efectos a largo plazo. Los ingleses son unos negociantes muy retorcidos, y en el caso de la Premier habría que estudiar al detalle dónde termina finalmente todo ese dinero que les entra.
No son tan bobos como para dejar que cuatro moros les entren hasta la cocina política vía fútbol, en todo caso lo tendrán todo calculado para que la jugada sea una entrada fresca de cash y nada más, cero cesión de soberanía ni nada parecido. Lo que digo es que si ls grandes familias anglo de multimillonarios que gobiernan el mundo han permitido la entrada de petrodólares es porque no tienen ningún miedo a las posibles consecuencias. Lo tienen todo atado y bien atado, se trata de gente que lleva siglos pirateando al planeta y tienen un saber para los negocios mucho mas sofisticado que el de un moro cuyos abuelos estaban criando cabras en el desierto.


----------



## feps (20 Ago 2022)

El Madrid siempre estará en deuda con Mourinho. Con él empezó todo, también Casemiro.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Va a cerrar FloPer el pabellón Raimundo Saporta?



Se te nota un madridista muy al día de los acontecimientos del club. El pabellón Raimundo Saporta fue demolido hace casi veinte años. 

Cantar con música de "Clavelitos":







♩ ♪ Culerditooo ♬ ♭
♫ culerditoooo ♩
♬ culerdito tan pesado y troll ♬ ♭

♩ ♪ te disfrazas ♭ ♪
♬ culerditooo ♩ ♪
♩ ♪ de pipero con preocupación ♩ ♪

♩ ♪ te jodían ♭ ♪
♬ culerditooo ♩ ♪
♩ ♪ la catorce y la treinta y seis ♭ ♪

♬ no te hagas pasar por pipero ♭ ♪
♬ cuando eres un troll y un culé. ♩ ♪


----------



## George A (20 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> A nivel marcoeconómico no me atrevo a especular, porque sé que los ingleses son extremadamente inteligentes, fríos y calculadores para todo lo que implique dinero, pero hay cosas que no termino de entender, como el hecho de que gran parte del suelo de Londres esté en manos de capital tercermundista. Si lo han permitido seguro que se debe a que tienen preparados y estudiados todos los escenarios posibles: los brutánicos no son tan tontos como para malvenderse al mejor postor ignorado los efectos a largo plazo. Los ingleses son unos negociantes muy retorcidos, y en el caso de la Premier habría que estudiar al detalle dónde termina finalmente todo ese dinero que les entra.
> No son tan bobos como para dejar que cuatro moros les entren hasta la cocina política vía fútbol, en todo caso lo tendrán todo calculado para que la jugada sea una entrada fresca de cash y nada más, cero cesión de soberanía ni nada parecido. Lo que digo es que si ls grandes familias anglo de multimillonarios que gobiernan el mundo han permitido la entrada de petrodólares es porque no tienen ningún miedo a las posibles consecuencias. Lo tienen todo atado y bien atado, se trata de gente que lleva siglos pirateando al planeta y tienen un saber para los negocios mucho mas sofisticado que el de un moro cuyos abuelos estaban criando cabras en el desierto.



Muy de acuerdo con la mentalidad pirata inglesa, pero estás dando por hecho que son patriotas, las élites hace mucho que son apátridas, les da lo mismo explotar ganado de ocho apellidos ingleses que de ocho mojamés. Es la explicación del fenómeno político y económico que vemos contínuamente en los países europeos.

Se parte de la idea de la idea de Estado Nación y es un error que choca con la realidad, no hay estrategia de Estado Nación ni se tienen en cuenta las fronteras, hace mucho que las estructuras de Estado no están para servir ninguna estrategia nacional, sólo son representantes indirectos de otros poderes que quieren exprimir y piratear todos los territorios y todos los seres humanos,no hay ápice de patriotismo que es el supuesto del que partes.

Ni fútbol, ni terrenos urbanos ni agrícolas, ni futuro ni tradición, todo está pirateado, lo hicieron fuera de sus fronteras y lo hacen dentro indistintamente. Si cuatro robacamellos se quieren entretener jugando al PC Fútbol y las élites inglesas obtienen suculentas mordidas, ejercer influencia de capitales en la City, les de exactamente igual lo que pase con los Harry de mierda. El negocio es el negocio y da igual donde se haga.

Las élites occidentales no tienen patria, los hechos son muy elocuentes. Que entre ese capital moro vía la City es muy suculento, porque no sólo se queda en el fútbol y hay unos cuantos que están recogiendo todo eso. Lo que tienen bien atado es que los moros les meten el dinero y la City es el camino para muchas más cosas. Les dolería más perder la City que los clubes de fútbol.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (20 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> A nivel marcoeconómico no me atrevo a especular, porque sé que los ingleses son extremadamente inteligentes, fríos y calculadores para todo lo que implique dinero, pero hay cosas que no termino de entender, como el hecho de que gran parte del suelo de Londres esté en manos de capital tercermundista. Si lo han permitido seguro que se debe a que tienen preparados y estudiados todos los escenarios posibles: los brutánicos no son tan tontos como para malvenderse al mejor postor ignorado los efectos a largo plazo. Los ingleses son unos negociantes muy retorcidos, y en el caso de la Premier habría que estudiar al detalle dónde termina finalmente todo ese dinero que les entra.
> No son tan bobos como para dejar que cuatro moros les entren hasta la cocina política vía fútbol, en todo caso lo tendrán todo calculado para que la jugada sea una entrada fresca de cash y nada más, cero cesión de soberanía ni nada parecido. Lo que digo es que si ls grandes familias anglo de multimillonarios que gobiernan el mundo han permitido la entrada de petrodólares es porque no tienen ningún miedo a las posibles consecuencias. Lo tienen todo atado y bien atado, se trata de gente que lleva siglos pirateando al planeta y tienen un saber para los negocios mucho mas sofisticado que el de un moro cuyos abuelos estaban criando cabras en el desierto.



Tenian algun "plan" los politicos y famiglias de multimillonarios occidentales cuando permitieron la deslocalizacion de sus empresas hacia Asia hace 20 años y que ha terminado con los indios y chinos dominando la industria mundial?

Si; la de ganar mas rebajando los costes salariales.

Pues eso. Por mucho que creais que los canteros se reunen en la City de Londres junto con masones, judios y la Reina Elizabeth en pelotas para maquinar la dominacion mundial, la realidad es que por dinero venderian hasta la estatua de la Reina Victoria.

Y el que venga detras QUE ARREE.


----------



## fachacine (20 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> *FloPer es un dios del antimadridismo. Ni Gaspar ni Jesús Gil de presidentes camuflados del RM habrían tenido cojones de echar de mala manera a CR7 ni de echar de mala manera a Casemiro.
> 
> Los antimadridistas deben de estar FLIPANDO de ver que el RM echa a Casemiro con la temporada iniciada, teniendo 30 tacos y por 60 M EUR en un mercado hiperinflado. Hasta por el petardo ese de Cucurella han pagado más.
> 
> ...



Empieza a decir alguna verdad o te vas al ignore


----------



## fachacine (20 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tienes bastante razón. Aquí por ejemplo en Alemania la Bayernliga (Loool) es un tema que siguen muchos jóvenes. Acceder a los estadios es asequible y por los menos en Mainz el perfil de los que vamos al campo no es nada pollavieja.
> 
> Nos vendría genial que el Bayern pencase y hubiese más candidatos. Aun asi tengo mucha gente alemana de mi edad (30-35) que la sigue activamente, más que en España.
> 
> ...



A mí lo que me da miedo es que los precios del pay-per-view van a terminar cargándose la afición de la gente joven por el fútbol, es una puta locura. Yo tengo Jazztel con Orange TV incluida, hace 2 temporadas por 20 euros al mes tenías liga+Champions y yo lo pagaba. Esta temporada pasada lo subieron a 16+16 y decidí pagar solo la liga (la Champions seguía viéndola "por Internet" ).

Lo de este año es ya un disparate, no hay futbol en Jazztel, con lo que no puedo contratarlo, y en Movistar y Orange no hay paquetes separados de 16 euros la liga y otros 16 la Champions, por ejemplo, han hecho paquetes de "Todo el futbol" incluyendo liga, Champions, Premier...por 115 euros al mes, en un momento además en que la luz, el gas, la gasolina y los precios de todo en el supermercado están como están. Han perdido la puta cabeza.


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> A mí lo que me da miedo es que los precios del pay-per-view van a terminar cargándose la afición de la gente joven por el fútbol, es una puta locura. Yo tengo Jazztel con Orange TV incluida, hace 2 temporadas por 20 euros al mes tenías liga+Champions y yo lo pagaba. Esta temporada pasada lo subieron a 16+16 y decidí pagar solo la liga (la Champions seguía viéndola "por Internet" ).
> 
> Lo de este año es ya un disparate, no hay futbol en Jazztel, con lo que no puedo contratarlo, y en Movistar y Orange no hay paquetes separados de 16 euros la liga y otros 16 la Champions, por ejemplo, han hecho paquetes de "Todo el futbol" incluyendo liga, Champions, Premier...por 115 euros al mes. Han perdido la puta cabeza.



Son como los políticos, que piensan que el ciudadano puede pagar cualquier alza de impuestos sin que eso repercuta en la recaudación y en la economía, no son conscientes de que de donde no hay no se puede sacar.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (20 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> A mí lo que me da miedo es que los precios del pay-per-view van a terminar cargándose la afición de la gente joven por el fútbol, es una puta locura. Yo tengo Jazztel con Orange TV incluida, hace 2 temporadas por 20 euros al mes tenías liga+Champions y yo lo pagaba. Esta temporada pasada lo subieron a 16+16 y decidí pagar solo la liga (la Champions seguía viéndola "por Internet" ).
> 
> Lo de este año es ya un disparate, no hay futbol en Jazztel, con lo que no puedo contratarlo, y en Movistar y Orange no hay paquetes separados de 16 euros la liga y otros 16 la Champions, por ejemplo, han hecho paquetes de "Todo el futbol" incluyendo liga, Champions, Premier...por 115 euros al mes, en un momento además en que la luz, el gas, la gasolina y los precios de todo en el supermercado están como están. Han perdido la puta cabeza.



Es más fácil ver futbol pirata que hacerse una paja.


----------



## arriondas (20 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Es más fácil ver futbol pirata que hacerse una paja.



Y encima con una calidad más que aceptable. Con buscar un poco ya encuentras lo que desees ver.


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y encima con una calidad más que aceptable. Con buscar un poco ya encuentras lo que desees ver.



Con tener una antena satélite se ve con la misma calidad que los que pagan, y perdón señor agente que yo no sé nada de esto, sólo que me lo ha contado gente de mala vida y peor vivir, a los que yo nunca haría caso por supuesto.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Ago 2022)

volviendo a ver esta de vinicius  
en el pasado madrid celta en el bernabeu


----------



## qbit (20 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> el mamón de Clemente y la UEFA que nos perdió. (*PERDIÓ *él, lo he dicho bien)



Para quien no haya visto esa final de la Copa de la UEFA yo se lo cuento:

El Español llegó a la final de la Copa de la UEFA con Javier Clemente de entrenador (creo que fue antes de ser seleccionador español) jugando bien. La final fue a doble partido. En el partido de ida jugaron un partidazo y ganaron 3-0 a su rival que era un equipo alemán. Pues resulta que en el partido de vuelta, el muy gilipollas va y pone a todo el equipo a defender cerca del área. Pero no a defender bien teniendo el balón estilo italiano antiguo y haciendo contraataques, no, sino que en cuanto tenían el balón pegaban un patadón y se lo regalaban a la defensa contraria, y esto sin que los alemanes presionaran ni nada. Pues los alemanes, sin jugar gran cosa, simplemente hicieron lo único que podían hacer, que era atacar teniendo enfrente a todos los jugadores del Español defendiendo frente al área. Sin hacer gran cosa, les fueron metiendo un gol tras otro hasta empatar la eliminatoria, y luego ya no recuerdo si en la prórroga o en los penalties ganaron el título.

Hoy en día eso no lo hace ni el equipo más pequeño, que cuando coge el balón al menos intenta hacer un contraataque para joderte vivo, y si no puede, pues perder el tiempo con el balón, no regalárselo estúpidamente al rival. No digamos ya un finalista de la Copa de la UEFA que tenía grandes jugadores, que jugaba bien y que había ganado con merecimiento el partido de ida 3-0 demostrando que en el partido de vuelta jugando igual al menos podrían empatar tranquilamente o hasta volver a ganar. Es la más vergonzante mancha en el historial de Javier Clemente. Demostró ser un cagado y acomplejado de la hostia.


----------



## VYP de Álava (20 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> *FloPer es un dios del antimadridismo. Ni Gaspar ni Jesús Gil de presidentes camuflados del RM habrían tenido cojones de echar de mala manera a CR7 ni de echar de mala manera a Casemiro.
> 
> Los antimadridistas deben de estar FLIPANDO de ver que el RM echa a Casemiro con la temporada iniciada, teniendo 30 tacos y por 60 M EUR en un mercado hiperinflado. Hasta por el petardo ese de Cucurella han pagado más.
> 
> ...



Has sido capaz de escribir esto sin cagarte encima?


----------



## qbit (20 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es capear el temporal como algo pasajero. Personalmente a la Premier le veo poco recorrido a medio plazo por las dinámicas sociológicas que hay detrás, y me explico:
> En España, Italia o Alemania el fútbol ha sido históricamente un entretenimiento interclase, que atraía tanto a altos industriales como a currelas, a aristócratas e inmigrantes. Ha sido siempre un espacio bastante inclusivo y sin ninguna connotación de clase: cualquier millonario, artista o escritor puede decir que le gusta el fútbol y no pasa nada, se acepta como un fenómeno social del que todo el mundo puede participar (pese a cierto estigma cultureta por parte de la izquierda progre que, desde su elitismo, consideraba que el fútbol son "11 hombres en calzoncillos corriendo detrás de un balón", un show para analfabetos). En latinoamérica sucede lo mismo, y es habitual ver a políticos con camisetas de sus equipos favoritos o a estrellas de todo tipo llorando por la muerte de Maradona por ejemplo. Al 100% de los famosos argentinos les preguntarán antes o después si son de Boca o River... pero si preguntas a un famoso inglés si prefiere a United o Liverpool casi seguro que no tendrá una opinión formada.
> En UK el fútbol ha sido en cambio un entretenimiento de clase trabajadora. Los aristócratas siguen el cricket o el tenis, quizás un poco el rugby, pero el fútbol se ve como algo de chavs embrutecidos que van al estadio al salir de la fábrica y luego a emborracharse. Hay muy pocos famosos ingleses que hablen de sus equipos favoritos (así en frío, se me ocurre Noel Gallagher y poco más) y aunque los Beckham le dieron un cierto glamour a este deporte, sigue siendo considerado algo burdo y vulgarote. De hecho el propio Beckham, ahora que se codea con la aristocracia, está bastante desentendido de este deporte y prefiere ser visto en fiestas de Kennsington que en partidos de la premier.
> Entonces, ¿cómo nos explicamos su pujanza económica actual? Pues fácil: desde la globalización, la Premier ha sabido venderse en el tercer mundo como parte de la esencia británica, y eso fascina a rusos, chinos, indios o australianos, que sienten devoción por todo lo que parezca inglés. Básicamente viven de la audiencia de países que nunca han tenido tradición futbolística y que no entienden de fútbol. Es más: cuando viví en UK, lo que ví es que lo primero que hace el típico pakistaní que se va a Londres, es comprarse la camiseta de algún equipo de la ciudad para así sentirse "más inglés", que es algo a lo que todos los inmigrantes aspiran. Del mismo modo que en los 60 y 70 la liga inglesa era para chavs locales, en 2022 tiende a ser cada vez más un divertimento de inmigrantes que quieren sentirse ingleses... lo cual va apartando a la audiencia tradicional inglesa, que no quiere compartir aficiones con los inmigrantes porque la sociedad brritánica es profundamente clasista. De hecho no es casual que quienes invierten en la Premier sean multimillonarios tercermundistas, mientras los multimillonarios ingleses (que los hay, y muchos) prefieren invertir en otros asuntos. En la liga, Florentino es español, pero en la premier Abramovich era ruso.
> Quizás mi teoría es demasiado especulativa, pero creo que los tiros van por ahí. La Premier es una burbuja que se sostiene en dinámicas sociales muy peliagudas que veremos cómo terminan, mientras que la cultura futbolera continental se asienta sobre una masa social más estable y resiliente, pese a los lógicos altibajos. Apuesto a que de aquí a diez años el juego de tronos entre las grandes ligas estará en otro escenario completamente nuevo: quizás resurja Italia, o reviva España, o explote Francia, o los países del este recuperen pujanza... No lo sabemos, pero lo de la Premier no va a durar para siempre.



Pero no has explicado el motivo de que no vaya a durar.


----------



## feps (20 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> A mí lo que me da miedo es que los precios del pay-per-view van a terminar cargándose la afición de la gente joven por el fútbol, es una puta locura. Yo tengo Jazztel con Orange TV incluida, hace 2 temporadas por 20 euros al mes tenías liga+Champions y yo lo pagaba. Esta temporada pasada lo subieron a 16+16 y decidí pagar solo la liga (la Champions seguía viéndola "por Internet" ).
> 
> Lo de este año es ya un disparate, no hay futbol en Jazztel, con lo que no puedo contratarlo, y en Movistar y Orange no hay paquetes separados de 16 euros la liga y otros 16 la Champions, por ejemplo, han hecho paquetes de "Todo el futbol" incluyendo liga, Champions, Premier...por 115 euros al mes, en un momento además en que la luz, el gas, la gasolina y los precios de todo en el supermercado están como están. Han perdido la puta cabeza.



Yo no me gasto 1.300 euros anuales por ver el fútbol televisado ni jarto de vino. Y ojo con los precios de las entradas en los campos de primera. En la mayoría de ellos no alcanzan la mitad del aforo casi nunca.


----------



## qbit (20 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Por qué te crees que ha tenido que malvender a Casemiro? No ha podido colocar a Asensio ni a Ceballos... Y nadie se ha interesado por los demás. Vinicius es un petardo. Rodrygo es una promesa. Hazard un inválido. Los negros de defensa no valen un chavo.



Campeones de liga, supercopas, Liga de Campeones. Debe ser un misterio ganarlo todo con futbolistas malos. Llamemos a Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Ya, pero se supone que ese es el beneficio estimado de los eventos que organice esa empresa exclusivamente, lo que no significa que sea la única que explote el Bernabéu. Me equivoco?



EL tema de restaurantes, mejora del museo, etc creo que lo lleva el Madrid en exclusiva. Legends es por lo que organice en el campo, sobre el terreno de juego, tampoco han contado todo al 100%, eso tendrá que ser en una reunión de socios.


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Yo no me gasto 1.300 euros anuales por ver el fútbol televisado ni jarto de vino. Y ojo con los precios de las entradas en los campos de primera. En la mayoría de ellos no alcanzan la mitad del aforo casi nunca.



Joder, es que por esa pasta te pegas unas vacaciones nivel dios, a esta gente se le ha ido la pinza de verdad.


----------



## feps (20 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Joder, es que por esa pasta te pegas unas vacaciones nivel dios, a esta gente se le ha ido la pinza de verdad.



Por la puta inflación, yo diría que 1.300€ daría para unas vacaciones Paco de un matrimonio con dos hijos. Toca practicar economía de guerra para hacer honor al foro.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Yo no me gasto 1.300 euros anuales por ver el fútbol televisado ni jarto de vino. Y ojo con los precios de las entradas en los campos de primera. En la mayoría de ellos no alcanzan la mitad del aforo casi nunca.



Ese es el problema, a mi me recuerda la piratería de los videojuegos, Steam fue el pionero en cargarselo, reventando precios, hoy con las licencias digitales hay juegos tirados de precio, salvo las novedades, que al poco tiempo tienen grandes descuentos.
Si hicieron un tipo de venta por partido, no como ahora, tienes que ser de una compañía telefónica, tener un pack, etc. Simplemente vender partidos por ejemplo a 5 pavos, se vendería mucho más. TE interesan vamos a suponer 20 partidos al año, te gastas 100 euros, la opción que venden ahora es gastarse un pastón (creo que en Europa es mucho más barato) para ver a muchos equipos, cuando te interesa a lo mejor solo uno. Yo lo digo por ejemplo, por mi, no pienso pagar una pasta a movistar cuando me interesan unos partidos del Madrid, pero aquí venden telefonía, no fútbol.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Campeones de liga, supercopas, Liga de Campeones. Debe ser un misterio ganarlo todo con futbolistas malos. Llamemos a Sherlock Holmes.



No, cuidado, que se le olvida que el Madrid no tiene entrenador (alineador) ni preparador físico, ni director deportivo, ni na de na, ah, tampoco etilo de juego, van improvisando cada día. Antes del partido los coge el alineador y les dice, hoy chavales, a como os salga de los cojones, y la cosa es que ganan, nadie sabe como, es un misterio insondable, y lo mejor de todo, nadie lo ha podido copiar.  

PD: eso es el pan de cada día de los ciudadanos periodistas.


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por la puta inflación, yo diría que 1.300€ daría para unas vacaciones Paco de un matrimonio con dos hijos. Toca practicar economía de guerra para hacer honor al foro.



Si eres soltero y sin hijos, llegan para nivel dios, con el descuento de residente en Canarias incluso para volar en bussines catando zona vip, hazme caso


----------



## Maestroscuroo (20 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por la puta inflación, yo diría que 1.300€ daría para unas vacaciones Paco de un matrimonio con dos hijos. Toca practicar economía de guerra para hacer honor al foro.



No llega.


----------



## Kartoffeln (20 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pon vídeos a color hombre. Robamos cada semana, no te hace falta buscar mucho...
> 
> Ahora sólo te pido que me encuentres algo así...
> 
> Tapatalk Cloud - Downlaoad File ZtqD0N.mp4











Fotos | Casemiro, impune: Se va del Madrid sin haber visto una roja directa en 10 años pese a todo esto


Casemiro ficha por el Manchester United tras diez años sin haber sido expulsado por roja directa en LaLiga




www.sport.es


----------



## feps (20 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Fotos | Casemiro, impune: Se va del Madrid sin haber visto una roja directa en 10 años pese a todo esto
> 
> 
> Casemiro ficha por el Manchester United tras diez años sin haber sido expulsado por roja directa en LaLiga
> ...



Qué pena que Cataluña haya degenerado en un territorio tan hostil, hortera y mugriento.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (20 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Fotos | Casemiro, impune: Se va del Madrid sin haber visto una roja directa en 10 años pese a todo esto
> 
> 
> Casemiro ficha por el Manchester United tras diez años sin haber sido expulsado por roja directa en LaLiga
> ...


----------



## Maestroscuroo (20 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Fotos | Casemiro, impune: Se va del Madrid sin haber visto una roja directa en 10 años pese a todo esto
> 
> 
> Casemiro ficha por el Manchester United tras diez años sin haber sido expulsado por roja directa en LaLiga
> ...


----------



## Maestroscuroo (20 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Fotos | Casemiro, impune: Se va del Madrid sin haber visto una roja directa en 10 años pese a todo esto
> 
> 
> Casemiro ficha por el Manchester United tras diez años sin haber sido expulsado por roja directa en LaLiga
> ...



¿Quieres más?


----------



## JimTonic (20 Ago 2022)

Aqui una de las razones del fichaje









Casemiro abandona el Real Madrid para jugar en el Manchester United


El brasileño tenía una oferta económicamente irrechazable de un desesperado United, que le dobla el sueldo. Su salida también le interesa a Florentino... y a su agencia de representación.




www.elconfidencial.com






Hablando de Best of You, conocida es la estrecha relación de muchos de sus empleados con el club que preside Florentino Pérez. Desde su CEO,* Óscar Ribot*, al director de estrategias, *Esteban Granero*, pasando por otro exmadridista como *Miguel Pardeza*, asesor deportivo, y *Paco de Gracia*, al frente del departamento de fútbol,* todos ellos con pasado en el club de Concha Espina*, además de muy cercanos a* Álvaro Arbeloa* y *Chivo Pérez*, a saber, el hijo del presidente del Real Madrid.


---------
Como vemos la agencia de Casemiro es la que negoció los fichajes de Vinicius y Rodrygo (comisiones declaradas de 31 millones de euros) y que representa a Odriozola.Su CEO fue jefe de comunicación del Madrid (exPrisa con García Ferreras) y amigo íntimo de Chivo Pérez, como los hermanos Granero, también ejecutivos de la agencia...

El pobre Casemiro ha sido el tonto útil de todo esto


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


>



La guarra y el niño d elas hormonas, ¿protegidos en ESpaña? no hombre, que va, eso los youtubers culeros no dirán nada, se callarán como siempre, es Casemiro que lesiona jugadores, nuestros periodistas buscan a los jugadores que reciben las faltas, pero si es al revés ni los nombran, es lo que tiene ser un forofo de mierda y hacerse pasar por periodista.
Eso se lo podrían poner un día en el chirinmierda al Bobo Churrasco, a ver si deja de decir chorradas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Aqui una de las razones del fichaje
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PObrísimo, le han obligado a dejar el club y encima cobrando una mierda, que perra vida de fútbolista.
Ha descubierto las comisiones, pues como descubras las de Luis Enrique, la selección, periodistas y demás te da algo.


----------



## Mecanosfera (20 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pero no has explicado el motivo de que no vaya a durar.



Mi lógica es la misma que el filósofo Georg Simmel aplicaba a la moda. El proceso que él describía es el siguiente:
Imagina que hoy a los aristócratas les da por vestirse de color verde.
El próximo año, la clase trabajadora se empezará a vestir de color verde, para parecer aristócratas.
En consecuencia, al año siguiente los aristócratas se vestirán por ejemplo de azul, pues el verde es ya un color de clase trabajadora y ellos no quieren parecer clase trabajadora.
Y al año siguiente la clase trabajadora se vestirá de azul, y así hasta el infinito. Esa es la lógica de las "tendencias" en moda: gente pobre copiando la estética de los ricos, y los ricos cambiando rápidamente de estética a medida que van siendo copiados por los pobres. No sé si lo he explicado bien. Pierre Bordieu abordó este asunto en un libro muy ingenioso que se llama "La distinción", que habla de cómo los gustos de los pobres obligan a los ricos a cambiar rápidamente, y esa dinámica infinita sería el motor por el que cada temporada hay modas diferentes.

Con el fútbol el proceso es similar:
Los ingleses de toda la vida siguen la premier.
Los inmigrantes empiezan a seguir la premier para mimetizarse a los ingleses de toda la vida.
Por tanto los ingleses de toda la vida dejarán de seguir la premier para diferenciarse de los emigrantes.
Y en consecuencia los emigrantes dejarán de seguir la premier, y seguirán lo que sea que empiecen a seguir los ingleses de toda la vida (tenis, cricket, polo, La Liga o lo que sea).

Es una lógica muy delirante pero funciona si la aplicas a casi cualquier cosa: redes sociales que de un día para otro dejan de ser "cool", la ropa, los coches, los móviles.... Lo que propongo es que la premier, al ser la inglesa una sociedad tan clasista, se ha incorporado a esa dinámica de las modas y por tanto su auge será efímero. El fútbol continental, al ser interclase, no estaría amenazado por esa dialéctica social.
De todos modos acepto que mi planteamiento tiene algo de simplista porque cuando hablamos de inversiones milmillonarias las cosas adquieren otro matiz. La burbuja durará tanto como le interese a Nike o Adidas, es así de simple. Pero del mismo modo que los fondos pueden invertir millonadas de la noche a la mañana, también desinvierten con la misma rapidez. Y al final necesitas tener un suelo deportivo sólido, es decir, ganar constantemente la champions y el mundial. Está claro que si por ejemplo en los próximos 5 años el PSG no gana la champions, los jeques desinvestirán en el club porque las cosas caen por su propio peso e incluso los moros se dan cuenta de que están quedando como pringados absolutos. Pero es pura especulación, arriba han apuntado asuntos políticos de influencia en la City o en el gobierno francés y de esos asuntos ya sí que no me atrevo a decir nada porque son temas de lo más impredecibles y cargados de secretos que nunca sabremos.


----------



## Paobas (20 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> EL tema de restaurantes, mejora del museo, etc creo que lo lleva el Madrid en exclusiva. Legends es por lo que organice en el campo, sobre el terreno de juego, tampoco han contado todo al 100%, eso tendrá que ser en una reunión de socios.



No me refiero sólo a explotación de las partes internas del estadio, forero. Mi duda es saber si, Legends aparte, va a haber acuerdo con otras empresas para explotar la parte del estadio donde se organizan eventos gordos como los que organizará dicha empresa. Otro forero dice más arriba que pueden haber 360 kilos limpios al año de beneficios. De ser así, daría para traerse a un Halaand, Tchouameni y Bernardo Silva cada año y pagar sus fichas. Imagina!!


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No me refiero sólo a explotación de las partes internas del estadio, forero. Mi duda es saber si, Legends aparte, va a haber acuerdo con otras empresas para explotar la parte del estadio donde se organizan eventos gordos como los que organizará dicha empresa. Otro forero dice más arriba que pueden haber 360 kilos limpios al año de beneficios. De ser así, daría para traerse a un Halaand, Tchouameni y Bernardo Silva cada año y pagar sus fichas. Imagina!!



PUes ni idea, el único que ha dado alguna información en Youtube del tema ha sido el Ramón Alvarez, y está deseando contar cosas nuevas cuando sepa. La idea parece ser es intentar sacar al estadio como mínimo 150 kg limpios al año, no se si eso es muy optimista o no, ni idea. Hay que tener en cuenta también la situación económica del país, la cual es acojonadamente buena gracias a la gran gestión de Pedro Ken Sánchez el primero, traidor a España, con sus socios mierdosos, con el apoyo mayoritario de los ciudadanos, que se quejan pero les votan.


----------



## filets (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Mecanosfera (20 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No me refiero sólo a explotación de las partes internas del estadio, forero. Mi duda es saber si, Legends aparte, va a haber acuerdo con otras empresas para explotar la parte del estadio donde se organizan eventos gordos como los que organizará dicha empresa. Otro forero dice más arriba que pueden haber 360 kilos limpios al año de beneficios. De ser así, daría para traerse a un Halaand, Tchouameni y Bernardo Silva cada año y pagar sus fichas. Imagina!!



¿Alguien tiene los planos de cómo quedará el nuevo Bernabeu, y cómo puede ser compartimentado en zonas independientes? Lo pregunto porque si la apuesta es que vaya a haber únicamente grandes eventos tipo concierto de U2 o exibiciones de la NBA, eso no da para un uso sostenido a lo largo del año. Madrid es una ciudad atractiva para eventos gordos, pero es cuestionable que un lunes 12 de febrero por ejemplo vaya a haber contenido para semejante mamotreto.
Si han sido listos en el diseño del estadio, claramente deben apostar por una especie de "atomización" que permita que, por ejemplo, allí se celebren bodas, reuniones de empresa o presentaciones de producto, de modo que puedan darse 30 ó 40 eventos simultaneamente (no en el cesped obviamente, pero sí en las nuevas instalaciones que tengan previstas). Si la única posibilidad es dividir el cesped en 2 y que en una mitad esté el Circo del Sol y en la otra mitad Rosalía, eso no te da ni de broma para 300 noches al año.
Por glamour, ubicación y atractivo histórico, el Bernabeu debería apostar por una compartimentación extrema de modo que pueda haber infinidad de micro-eventos simultaneos en turnos de desayuno, comida, tarde, cena y noche. Si apuestan por eso sería la gallina de los huevos de oro, pero si lo que quieren es que toquen a la vez Springsteen y los Rolling, no creo que vaya a haber demasiado que rascar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162537



¿las de playboy ahora son travelos? pues si que han degenerado. ¿A la tortuga ahora le gustan los rabos capados? como está la peña.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene los planos de cómo quedará el nuevo Bernabeu, y cómo puede ser compartimentado en zonas independientes? Lo pregunto porque si la apuesta es que vaya a haber únicamente grandes eventos tipo concierto de U2 o exibiciones de la NBA, eso no da para un uso sostenido a lo largo del año. Madrid es una ciudad atractiva para eventos gordos, pero es cuestionable que un lunes 12 de febrero por ejemplo vaya a haber contenido para semejante mamotreto.
> Si han sido listos en el diseño del estadio, claramente deben apostar por una especie de "atomización" que permita que, por ejemplo, allí se celebren bodas, reuniones de empresa o presentaciones de producto, de modo que puedan darse 30 ó 40 eventos simultaneamente (no en el cesped obviamente, pero sí en las nuevas instalaciones que tengan previstas). Si la única posibilidad es dividir el cesped en 2 y que en una mitad esté el Circo del Sol y en la otra mitad Rosalía, eso no te da ni de broma para 300 noches al año.
> Por glamour, ubicación y atractivo histórico, el Bernabeu debería apostar por una compartimentación extrema de modo que pueda haber infinidad de micro-eventos simultaneos en turnos de desayuno, comida, tarde, cena y noche. Si apuestan por eso sería la gallina de los huevos de oro, pero si lo que quieren es que toquen a la vez Springsteen y los Rolling, no creo que vaya a haber demasiado que rascar.



POr lo que anuncian, puede ser muchas cosas, es aprovechar el espacio del campo para lo que quieras, lo modulas como quieras, está techado y puedes usar los metros que quieras. La empresa que lo gestiona conoce el tema y lo venderá para muchas cosas, es la más interesada, ya que va a comisión y ha soltado más de 300 millones por 20 años por tener ese 20 % de comisión.


----------



## Paobas (20 Ago 2022)

S


Ulises 33 dijo:


> PUes ni idea, el único que ha dado alguna información en Youtube del tema ha sido el Ramón Alvarez, y está deseando contar cosas nuevas cuando sepa. La idea parece ser es intentar sacar al estadio como mínimo 150 kg limpios al año, no se si eso es muy optimista o no, ni idea. Hay que tener en cuenta también la situación económica del país, la cual es acojonadamente buena gracias a la gran gestión de Pedro Ken Sánchez el primero, traidor a España, con sus socios mierdosos, con el apoyo mayoritario de los ciudadanos, que se quejan pero les votan.



Si fuera eso, ya sería un éxito. 150 kilos dan para dos buenos fichajes o un top. Y eso cada año. Aunque se supone que va a intentar aprovecharse al máximo la explotación del estadio. No necesariamente lo proyectado inicialmente ha de ser lo que se ejecute después. Es probable que se "enriquezca el menú" y se vayan implementando mejoras para una explotación total de Chamartín.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Ago 2022)

Una chorrada un poco off-topic que me ha hecho gracia. 

Sporting - Andorra. El Sporting iba 4-0 (Al final en el 94' ha marcado un gol el Andorra, ha sido 4-1) con un 25% de posesión de balón.

Lo de la posesión es una gran mentira, compañeros.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Zidane antes que Modric? Abuelo la pastilla...



Por supuesto que si. Quitele usted a Modric todas sus copas de Europa, y la unica que gano Zidane como jugador, al margen claro esta de un Mundial y una Eurocopa, y luego vuelva a preguntarse cual de los dos era mejor.


----------



## Paobas (20 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene los planos de cómo quedará el nuevo Bernabeu, y cómo puede ser compartimentado en zonas independientes? Lo pregunto porque si la apuesta es que vaya a haber únicamente grandes eventos tipo concierto de U2 o exibiciones de la NBA, eso no da para un uso sostenido a lo largo del año. Madrid es una ciudad atractiva para eventos gordos, pero es cuestionable que un lunes 12 de febrero por ejemplo vaya a haber contenido para semejante mamotreto.
> Si han sido listos en el diseño del estadio, claramente deben apostar por una especie de "atomización" que permita que, por ejemplo, allí se celebren bodas, reuniones de empresa o presentaciones de producto, de modo que puedan darse 30 ó 40 eventos simultaneamente (no en el cesped obviamente, pero sí en las nuevas instalaciones que tengan previstas). Si la única posibilidad es dividir el cesped en 2 y que en una mitad esté el Circo del Sol y en la otra mitad Rosalía, eso no te da ni de broma para 300 noches al año.
> Por glamour, ubicación y atractivo histórico, el Bernabeu debería apostar por una compartimentación extrema de modo que pueda haber infinidad de micro-eventos simultaneos en turnos de desayuno, comida, tarde, cena y noche. Si apuestan por eso sería la gallina de los huevos de oro, pero si lo que quieren es que toquen a la vez Springsteen y los Rolling, no creo que vaya a haber demasiado que rascar.



Se supone que esa parte está examinada de antemano. Evidentemente, para exprimirlo al máximo debe/debería tener hasta discotecas internas para que la explotación del estadio sea un 365x24. Sí, el Bernabéu como lugar para organizar cenas de Nochevieja puede ser algo acojonante, incluso en la parte del césped. Lo techas, calientas y puedes meter a centenares de personas a cenar allí una noche así. Como bien dices, exprimido al máximo en el espacio y el tiempo, puede ser una mina de oro sin precedentes.


----------



## Mecanosfera (20 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> POr lo que anuncian, puede ser muchas cosas, es aprovechar el espacio del campo para lo que quieras, lo modulas como quieras, está techado y puedes usar los metros que quieras. La empresa que lo gestiona conoce el tema y lo venderá para muchas cosas, es la más interesada, ya que va a comisión y ha soltado más de 300 millones por 20 años por tener ese 20 % de comisión.



Si consiguen buena acústica la rompen. Ese es otro problema, que los ingenieros y arquitectos suelen ser perezosos al gestionar la acústica y eso en ese tipo de espacios es fundamental.
Conozco mucha, mucha gente dispuesta a gastarse seis cifras en la boda de su hijo en el bernabeu, aunque sea sólo durante unas horas y luego le echen. Si realmente se puede compartimentar a la carta, eso sería una máquina de hacer dinero: vendiendo horarios específicos a lo largo del día y la noche, con los metros que quieras, eso es una barbaridad, tiene un atractivo descomunal, Esperemos que ese sea el plan!


----------



## Paobas (20 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Una chorrada un poco off-topic que me ha hecho gracia.
> 
> Sporting - Andorra. El Sporting iba 4-0 (Al final en el 94' ha marcado un gol el Andorra, ha sido 4-1) con un 25% de posesión de balón.
> 
> Lo de la posesión es una gran mentira, compañeros.



No necesariamente lo es. Una cosa es la cantidad y otra la cualidad de dicha posesión. Si la tienes en campo contrario y haces una presión efectiva tras pérdida y, a su vez, tienes colmillo ofensivo puede ser muy buen sistema de juego. Asimismo, saberla sobar para que pase el tiempo cuando toque, puede ser muy eficaz. O incluso para desgastar al rival tras correr detrás del balón si tienes especialistas para ello. La posesión es una gran mentira cuando lo haces por pura ortodoxia cuando no tienes los jugadores adecuados, ni el sistema ni la situación y, además, por cojones insistes en jugar a eso todos los minutos de todos los partidos porque sí y ya.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162537




la rata con un tranny : en su linea


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Joeeeer no se con quién estoy hablando, que estamos en el hilo del Madrid y se supone que tiene más nivel que el hilo del equipillo con aires de grandeza.
> Estoy diciendo que el orden de los factores no altera el producto, que estamos cambiando a Case por Aureliano... y que ahora la gente está hiperventilando por el orden en que se hizo.



Lo que se ha hecho en todo caso es cambiar a un medio centro defensivo con muy buenas expectativas de futuro, por un medio centro defensivo ya totalmente consolidado. Adaptarse al Madrid no es tan facil, Casemiro lo logro en cuanto volvio de su cesion al Oporto, pero esta por ver si Tchouameni lo lograra tan rapidamente. Yo no hubiese cambiado a dia de hoy a Casemiro por Tchouameni, porque lo que importa es el presente, y el Madrid tiene que defender su titulo de campeon de Europa. Por eso, hubiese preferido que siguiese Casemiro, antes incluso de fichar ya a Tchouameni, pero tampoco hubiese sido partidario de hacerle una mejora de contrato a Casemiro no estando todavia en su ultimo año.

Las cosas se han dado asi, Casemiro ha tomado a mi juicio una buena decision para el, y al Madrid afortunadamente no le han pillado en bragas como sucedio con Makelele.

Pero eso si, yo no veo al Madrid otra temporada mas jugando con solo tres en el centro del campo y cargando tanta responsabilidad sobre Tchouameni siendo al fin y al cabo un chaval que acaba de llegar.

Ancelotti deberia de una vez por todas pasarse al medio campo con linea de cuatro.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Otro maricón. Arquitecto del fútbol Redondo dice jajaja si era un PUTO INÚTIL que solo daba pasecitos a 3 metros y nada más.
> 
> Sois maricones que os gustaba su pelito y punto.



Decir que Redondo era un puto inutil, seria como decir que Miguel Angel era un pintor de brocha gorda.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Ago 2022)

Para los detractores de Redondo, imaginense por un momento un centro del campo con Redondo-Modric-Kroos, en lugar de Casemiro, Redondo-Casemiro-Modric, en lugar de Kroos, o Redondo-Casemiro-Kroos, en lugar de Modric.

No hay mas preguntas, señoria.


----------



## fran83 (20 Ago 2022)

Tuchumino y caraminga titulares


----------



## feps (20 Ago 2022)

Alineación lógica. Tchouaméni necesita coger confianza. Arropado por Camavinga, y con Modric y Valverde lo pueden hacer bien. El ataque va a estar un poco desangelado si Camavinga juega todo el partido como segundo pivote. Por naturaleza, es un centrocampista mucho más ofensivo que Casemiro.

Me preocupa la baja de Rodrygo. Creo que es un crack que acabará explotando.


----------



## qbit (20 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Mi lógica es la misma que el filósofo Georg Simmel aplicaba a la moda. El proceso que él describía es el siguiente:
> Imagina que hoy a los aristócratas les da por vestirse de color verde.
> El próximo año, la clase trabajadora se empezará a vestir de color verde, para parecer aristócratas.
> En consecuencia, al año siguiente los aristócratas se vestirán por ejemplo de azul, pues el verde es ya un color de clase trabajadora y ellos no quieren parecer clase trabajadora.
> ...



El fútbol no es una moda. Su interés radica en su intrínseca naturaleza. A la gente, especialmente hombres, les gusta la competencia física y ciertos deportes tienen más éxito porque aluden al instinto de la guerra, como el fútbol (muchos participantes, 11, en un campo de "batalla" grande, etc.), representando ciudades cada equipo y países, etc., ejerciendo de sucedáneo del instinto del territorio (aquí sí que se les puede fastidiar pues si el Madrid o la selección francesa dejan de representar a su ciudad o país podrían perder interés en los aficionados).


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Ago 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Eres gilipollas y das para lo que das pero bueno.
> 
> 
> Lo que sí es que ha llenado el equipo de negros mercenarios, desechando a jóvenes españoles de la cantera como Marcos Llorente y Theo Hernandez, normal que la gente pase cada vez más del puto fútbol y solo lo vean los cuñaos, si el tipo se estaba quejando de esto la otra vez con lo de la Superliga, que los jóvenes pasan del fútbol, pues normal, mira el origen del problema, hoy en día casi nadie menor de 45 años se come un partido entero.



Te molestan las verdades y sólo te queda el recurso del insulto.

Te respondo a tu nivel: rebota, rebota y en tu culo explota


----------



## qbit (20 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162537



Crece la propaganda para normalizar lo transgénero asociándolo a un futbolista famoso.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Has sido capaz de escribir esto sin cagarte encima?



¿Te molesta la verdad? ¿Qué tiene que ver la desastrosa gestión del sinvergüenza de FloPer con mi forma de hacer deyecciones?


----------



## fachacine (20 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Una chorrada un poco off-topic que me ha hecho gracia.
> 
> Sporting - Andorra. El Sporting iba 4-0 (Al final en el 94' ha marcado un gol el Andorra, ha sido 4-1) con un 25% de posesión de balón.
> 
> Lo de la posesión es una gran mentira, compañeros.



Pues flipa con el Dormund-Werder Bremen de esta tarde, minuto 88 y gana el Dormund 2-0. Y el Bremen ha marcado en el 89, 93 y 95. Resultado final 2-3. Dice un amigo que es una mafia de apuestas jajaja


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Alineación lógica. Tchouaméni necesita coger confianza. Arropado por Camavinga, y con Modric y Valverde lo pueden hacer bien. El ataque va a estar un poco desangelado si Camavinga juega todo el partido como segundo pivote. Por naturaleza, es un centrocampista mucho más ofensivo que Casemiro.
> 
> Me preocupa la baja de Rodrygo. Creo que es un crack que acabará explotando.



Pero Valverde deberia jugar mas atras, y no jugando adelantado. Sin Casemiro el Madrid no deberia jugar un 4-3-3, ademas pienso que Tchouameni se sentiria mas comodo en linea de cuatro formando un doble pivote.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero Valverde deberia jugar mas atras, y no jugando adelantado. Sin Casemiro el Madrid no deberia jugar un 4-3-3, ademas pienso que Tchouameni se sentiria mas comodo en linea de cuatro formando un doble pivote.



¿quién es Tchouameni?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2022)

Esta el guti con una jaca en el danzón y a la pava solo le falta hacerle una mamada en directo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Ago 2022)

Esta el guti con una jaca en el danzón y a la pava solo le falta hacerle una mamada en directo.
[/QUOTE]


Es Sandra. La del chiringuito.


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero Valverde deberia jugar mas atras, y no jugando adelantado. Sin Casemiro el Madrid no deberia jugar un 4-3-3, ademas pienso que Tchouameni se sentiria mas comodo en linea de cuatro formando un doble pivote.



El Madrid juega así porque no hay más delanteros o jugadores de banda derecha (Ausencio no lo es…)


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Esta el guti con una jaca en el danzón y a la pava solo le falta hacerle una mamada en directo.




Es Sandra. La del chiringuito.
[/QUOTE]


a ver ese enlace que no ta funcionau


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

No os metais con Sandra, higosdefruta


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> A nivel marcoeconómico no me atrevo a especular, porque sé que los ingleses son extremadamente inteligentes, fríos y calculadores para todo lo que implique dinero, pero hay cosas que no termino de entender, como el hecho de que gran parte del suelo de Londres esté en manos de capital tercermundista. Si lo han permitido seguro que se debe a que tienen preparados y estudiados todos los escenarios posibles: los brutánicos no son tan tontos como para malvenderse al mejor postor ignorado los efectos a largo plazo. Los ingleses son unos negociantes muy retorcidos, y en el caso de la Premier habría que estudiar al detalle dónde termina finalmente todo ese dinero que les entra.
> No son tan bobos como para dejar que cuatro moros les entren hasta la cocina política vía fútbol, en todo caso lo tendrán todo calculado para que la jugada sea una entrada fresca de cash y nada más, cero cesión de soberanía ni nada parecido. Lo que digo es que si ls grandes familias anglo de multimillonarios que gobiernan el mundo han permitido la entrada de petrodólares es porque no tienen ningún miedo a las posibles consecuencias. Lo tienen todo atado y bien atado, se trata de gente que lleva siglos pirateando al planeta y tienen un saber para los negocios mucho mas sofisticado que el de un moro cuyos abuelos estaban criando cabras en el desierto.



Anda que no sobrevaloras a los piratas. A Lady Di se la follaba un moro estando casada con el Príncipe de Gales y que era dueño del Corte Inglés de allí. Los moros son ya dueños de media Britain y hasta tienen al alcalde de Londres moro. UK y Francia son países conquistados por los moros pese a que te montes películas de que son muy listos y lo tienen todo controlao. No lo tienen y son retrasados mentales, parece que nunca hubieras conocido ingleses pese a vivir allí y follarte algunos. Son tan retrasados como alcohólicos y degenerados y esstán al borde de la desaparición como Francia.

Ningún club grande está ya en manos inglesas y apenas tienen ya jugadores ingleses, son todos moronegros. Si eso no te parece suficiente apaga y vámonos.

Las familias millonarias británicas ya no tienen su negocio en Britain salvo en la City. Su industria está muerta hace décadas. Ya no tienen nada, salvo que ahí viven y residen los moros y rusos petroleros que les petan el culo a los borrachos ingleses cada día.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Anda que no sobrevaloras a los piratas. A Lady Di se la follaba un moro estando casada con el Príncipe de Gales y que era dueño del Corte Inglés de allí. Los moros son ya dueños de media Britain y hasta tienen al alcalde de Londres moro. UK y Francia son países conquistados por los moros pese a que te montes películas de que son muy listos y lo tienen todo controlao. No lo tienen y son retrasados mentales, parece que nunca hubieras conocido ingleses pese a vivir allí y follarte algunos. Son tan retrasados como alcohólicos y degenerados y esstán al borde de la desaparición como Francia.
> 
> Ningún club grande está ya en manos inglesas y apenas tienen ya jugadores ingleses, son todos moronegros. Si eso no te parece suficiente apaga y vámonos.
> 
> Las familias millonarias británicas ya no tienen su negocio en Britain salvo en la City. Su industria está muerta hace décadas. Ya no tienen nada, salvo que ahí viven y residen los moros y rusos petroleros que les petan el culo a los borrachos ingleses cada día.



Eres felpudero?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2022)

Menuda ducha me acabo de dar, ahora tengo los pliegues testiculares porosos y la bolsa escrotal tiene una temperatura más acordé para proteger los huevos.


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Os dejo el enlace para ver el partido con Ace Stream.

Pegáis esto en el Soda Player y listo, partido en HD y si tenéis Chromecast, a la tele en grande. O por cable HDMI. gratis y para toda la familia, Todo ventajas. Si se corta te jodes y pruebas otros enlaces en livetv. sx

f7c4ff53b6f411097e11b96fa794a48d2f220e6e









Soda Player


Introducing the most feature-packed video player ever made.



www.sodaplayer.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2022)

No sabia ni que el celta estaba en primera.

Hoy vamos a poder seguir viendo cómo se la han clavado al Florencio con el touchamendi ese denigrante.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menuda ducha me acabo de dar, ahora tengo los pliegues testiculares porosos y la bolsa escrotal tiene una temperatura más acordé para proteger los huevos.



Te has revisado las @Black Pepas ?


----------



## VYP de Álava (20 Ago 2022)

Umtiti se va cedido al Lecce y la ficha la paga el Barcelona 
Gran gestión


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Me he comprado una lupa gigante para seguir todo lo que hace Chuchi el orangután alpha semental que hemos comprado y que @Mecanosfera tiene mucho miedo que machaquemos si no lo hace bien. 

Más le vale hacerlo bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2022)

Que denigrante Adidas, la equipación negra del Madrid es la reciclada del chelsea que tuvo 3 años seguidos.


----------



## pepetemete (20 Ago 2022)

Confirmado... el Real Madrid es un puto NEGRIZAL


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ago 2022)

https://main.footybite.cc/event/celta-de-vigo-real-madrid-live-stream/909155


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ago 2022)

Bvena manaza


----------



## filets (20 Ago 2022)

Gol del BALON DE DIAMANTE 
RAMADAN KARIM BENZEMA


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ago 2022)

Amegol


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ago 2022)

Una mano que interrumpe un balón que va a gol...esto SI es un penalti de verdad,y mira que yo soy anti penaltis...


----------



## Nomeimporta (20 Ago 2022)

Otros 3 penaltis este año? 
Este si era


----------



## VYP de Álava (20 Ago 2022)

Bastante top es que le quiera un equipo de primera de una liga seria para lo que ha demostrado


----------



## Edu.R (20 Ago 2022)

Hay que tenerlos cuadrados para preguntar porque es penalti una mano despegada del cuerpo que corta un tiro a puerta  .


----------



## qbit (20 Ago 2022)

Goooaaaaaauuuuulllllll.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ago 2022)

La verdad es que militao a veces tiene cosas de retrasado


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ago 2022)

Dvro pero jvsto

Limitao está todavía de vacaciones


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ago 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Nomeimporta (20 Ago 2022)

Se pone interesante la cosa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Ago 2022)

Limitado ..


----------



## Th89 (20 Ago 2022)

Limitao limiteando


----------



## pepetemete (20 Ago 2022)

Ese Iago!! màquina


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Esta regla de las manos involuntarias penalty se tiene que acabar.

Eso te destroza por accidente un partido y un mundial y lo que surja. Es imposible de controlar.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ago 2022)

Hay algun español jugando en el madrid?


----------



## qbit (20 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Fuera del hilo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ago 2022)

La diferencia es que la mano del celta evita un gol,en la de limitao había nada,pero supongo que hay que pintarlo por claro.


----------



## Woden (20 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hay algun español jugando en el madrid?



Carajal.


----------



## Tadeus (20 Ago 2022)

Como tira los penaltis el cabron de Aspas.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hay algun español jugando en el madrid?



Luego los saca Ancianotti a Vater y Ausencio, eso les confundirá


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hay algun español jugando en el madrid?



Al portero le contamos como canterano. Yo tampoco lo entiendo, pero son historias del Ceferino ese y de la uefa


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Ago 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Como tira los penaltis el cabron de Aspas.



Y el hijodeperra envidioso culerdo del Luis Enrique no lo lleva a la selección....


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

No sé cómo cojones tenéis el valor de culpar a Limitao de ese penalty. Esa regla es ridícula como que sea penalty si te dan un pelotazo en la espalda o algo así de ridículo.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ago 2022)

Se trasga la magedia...


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Y el hijodeperra envidioso culerdo del Luis Enrique no lo lleva a la selección....



Yo tendría mis dvdas de que se adaptara a lo que hay ahora


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Se trasga la magedia...



Están horrorosos en defensa


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

Llevo una merla cual piano teclas


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

El Mandril en su línea de siempre, se lo mea cualquiera. 

Habrá que esperar al 85 y a que se pongan ellos por delante para que remonten, que otra cosa olvídate. Menuda basura de equipo, que sea campeón de Europa esta puta mierda es una vergüenza.


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Y Chuameni juega peor que yo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Ago 2022)

El Celta está llegando con más solvencia que el RM... Buscan al Paciencia ese para que remate cómo sea....


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Odio al puto Vinicius es malísimo y feísimo el hijo de puta. Que se haga la estética coño que lo ven niños.


----------



## Tadeus (20 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Y el hijodeperra envidioso culerdo del Luis Enrique no lo lleva a la selección....



Es que lo tira otro y Courtois lo para.
Un cañonazo perfectamente colocado, y una confianza de la ostia en si mismo, que tranquilidad tener un tío así para tirar los penaltis


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Odio al puto Vinicius es malísimo y feísimo el hijo de puta. Que se haga la estética coño que lo ven niños.



No es feo joder, es que es otra especie...


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ago 2022)

Tremendo Modric,que anciano hijo de puta


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Ago 2022)

Golazo de Modric


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ago 2022)

que golazo...


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ago 2022)

Y el mejor gol de la jornada segvro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2022)

Touchamendi podemos hablar de paquete.

Modric es dios


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Toma Lukita el blanco tenía que ser. Bien por Austria-Hungría.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Touchamendi podemos hablar de paquete.
> 
> Modric es dios



El Chocomena no está siendo bvena idea que sea titvlar


----------



## qbit (20 Ago 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZZZOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Paobas (20 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> El Mandril en su línea de siempre, se lo mea cualquiera.
> 
> Habrá que esperar al 85 y a que se pongan ellos por delante para que remonten, que otra cosa olvídate. Menuda basura de equipo, que sea campeón de Europa esta puta mierda es una vergüenza.



Échate pomada en tu ano en carne viva, mamerto.


----------



## Nomeimporta (20 Ago 2022)

Gol de Sméagol


----------



## pepetemete (20 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Touchamendi podemos hablar de paquete.
> 
> Modric es dios



Modric es blanco


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ago 2022)

Si yo fuera del Celta estaría muy cabreado con la defensa.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Touchamendi podemos hablar de paquete.



Pero si es negro,yo creí que con eso te servia


----------



## Paobas (20 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Touchamendi podemos hablar de paquete.
> 
> Modric es dios



Hablar de paquete de un tío recién aterrizado no me parece muy prudente.


----------



## qbit (20 Ago 2022)

Toma eso, @Edge2


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ago 2022)

La pasividad defensiva del Celta en todas sus líneas es para hacérselo mirar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ago 2022)

Chumino es pegajoso y difícil de superar en defensa,aunque con el balón no parece un virtuoso...un Casemiro 2.0


----------



## Edu.R (20 Ago 2022)

Primera parte bastante peor que la de Almeria. 

Allí nos fuimos perdiendo 1-0, aquí vamos 1-2.


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Putos negros quiero DIVERTIRME hijos de puta que para eso pago el interné y me molesto en piratear el partido.

Basta de puto aburrimiento y negros incapaces de hacer nada que te emocione que Bale hacía con los ojos cerrados.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Hablar de paquete de un tío recién aterrizado no me parece muy prudente.



Sólo con ver los gestos técnicos ya te digo que no es un agraviado del fútbol, más le vale ser disciplinado tácticamente y que no bajé su físico.


----------



## pepetemete (20 Ago 2022)

Que bueno es Iago, pena que no tenga adaptación en otro sitio que no sea en el Celta.


----------



## Paobas (20 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sólo con ver los gestos técnicos ya te digo que no es un agraviado del fútbol, más le vale ser disciplinado tácticamente y que no bajé su físico.



Pero eso ya se sabía. No se fichó a este tío para darle magia al mediocampo.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Hablar de paquete de un tío recién aterrizado no me parece muy prudente.



La primeros meses de Zidane fueron ATROCES, una pedazo de cagarruta bigmac, salvó la temporada a partir de febrero que se puso las pilas, se acopló a la ciudad y a las fiestas de los pataliebres brasileños y acabó rindiendo bien culminando la temporada con el gol de la novena.

La siguiente temporada, la 02/03 fue GLORIA verle jugar. Impresionante, ante una real sociedad hasta arriba de chasca (presuntamente) cada partido era una exhibición.

Con esto qué quiero decir? Pues nada en concreto, porque a mí el chumino este me parece un bluff, pero también decían de Modric aquello de 40 millones para tapar vergüenzas.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Que bueno es Iago, pena que no tenga adaptación en otro sitio que no sea en el Celta.



Lo traía al Madrid con los ojos cerrados para este año o dos.


----------



## Gorrión (20 Ago 2022)

Pues a mi Tchouameni me está gustando, ya no va andando y tiene buena pinta.

Modricio como siempre, no es el 10 del Madrid por casualidad.

Valverde se cree mejor de lo que es, es un paquetazo en la precisión de pase, su posición es el centro del campo.


----------



## qbit (20 Ago 2022)

Ese ataque final de Vinicius entrando por la izquierda me ha recordado a Gareth Bale.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ago 2022)

Juegan de pena pero miras al banquillo y esta: el Grasas, Vater, Nacho, Mariano, Ausencio...

Veo mvcho dolor como falte flor


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Pero eso ya se sabía. No se fichó a este tío para darle magia al mediocampo.



Bla bla bla pipas cuñao de mierda que eres tonto.


----------



## Paobas (20 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Bla bla bla pipas cuñao de mierda que eres tonto.



Tu madre no te hace casito?


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

Oño, pocholo en la TV
Gloria y honor.
Grande malulo
Il due


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Ago 2022)

No sé si es bueno o malo, pero ver jugar al Madrid es lo más divertido del mundo, no creo que exista un equipo igual en el mundo en la actualidad.


----------



## Andr3ws (20 Ago 2022)

Esto va saliendo. 
Partido entretenido y minutos para Chumino. 
Este tío necesita tiempo y confianza. 

Si Benzema es el Balón de oro claro de este año, a Lukita había que darle un baloncito de oro pequeño. Vaya fenómeno. 
Vinicius bien, encarando y mareando a los defensas, aunque demasiada floritura. Alguien tiene que hacer para que el público se vaya contento y habiendo amortizado el precio de la entrada. 

Me voy a poner un cubata. Ya luec.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Umtiti se va cedido al Lecce y la ficha la paga el Barcelona
> Gran gestión



Normal, le diero ma´s temporadas para el chanchullo de las inscripciones, pero si se va el club nuevo no le puede pagar ni de coña el sueldo que tiene, así que tienen que palmar pasta por un jugador que no va a jugar, otra genialidad de Laporta y mamany.


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> La primeros meses de Zidane fueron ATROCES, una pedazo de cagarruta bigmac, salvó la temporada a partir de febrero que se puso las pilas, se acopló a la ciudad y a las fiestas de los pataliebres brasileños y acabó rindiendo bien culminando la temporada con el gol de la novena.
> 
> La siguiente temporada, la 02/03 fue GLORIA verle jugar. Impresionante, ante una real sociedad hasta arriba de chasca (presuntamente) cada partido era una exhibición.
> 
> ...



Yo le criticaré hasta que juegue bien, pero en las highlights de YouTube parece el puto Terminator dueño del campo y en el Madrid parece un mierdecilla asustao. Va a jugar todo sí o sí, no va a chupar banquillo así que lo veremos evolucionar, dudo que sea un paquete pero hostias más grandes nos hemos llevado.


----------



## ccc (20 Ago 2022)

Buena primera parte del celta; del madrid lo mejor el resultado.

El otro dia jugamos una primera parte excelente y salimos perdiendo y hoy jugamos mal, y salimos ganando.

De Chou mejor no quejarse, se tiene que integrar y lo que veo no me desagrada. Camavinga esta en todas partes, pero a veces no interpreta bien el juego (el otro dia por mucho que diga la gente, lo hizo muy bien).

Benzema esta fallando todos los pases,...,es el benzema de siempre; de Vini viene todo el peligro y a veces estan 3 tios del celta para pararle.

Creo que este partido nos los llevamos, porque el celta no va a aguantar el ritmo y Ancelloti puede cambiar el rumbo de partido con un par de cambios.

Por cierto, soy Ancelotti y pongo a Alaba de lateral y a Rüdiger de central: Mendy esta haciendo todo mal en ataque.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Ago 2022)

Somos O rei y 10 mas. Equipo fácil de defender. El amego en su línea de agradar a maldinis de la vida


----------



## Maestroscuroo (20 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Touchamendi podemos hablar de paquete.
> 
> Modric es dios



Has visto el robo final en la ocasión de Vinicius? 

El problema que tiene esta gente es Ancelotti. El año pasado era entendible estar metidos con el culo atrás porque teníamos 3 momias en mediocampo y era lo razonable. 

Hoy teniendo esta negritud, el equipo debería de ir a presionar al menos tras saque de puerta o banda, pero no, culo atrás y bloque bajo. 

Es un equipo que entrena 0 táctica. Se ve claramente cuando presiona Vinicius. Camavinga y Mendy siempre llegan tarde porque están perdidos. La consigna es otra. Benzema se pone enfermo dirigiendo con el brazo y sus compañeros no le siguen porque están aculados atrás. 

La broma de salir con 4 en medio en partidos random de Liga yo no la entiendo. Prefiero ver ahí a Hazard que a Valverde o a los franceses. Es de coña lo amarrategui que jugamos. 

Los equipos con poner 4 encima de Vinicius ya tienen medio partido hecho, y aún así sigue siendo el mejor del equipo. 

Volviendo a Tchouameni no hay que justificar nada porque para eso vino. Robar balones. Juego aéreo. Molestar al rival y combinar en corto. El bueno de los 2 es Camavinga y es al que hay que pedirle que juegue con balón y arriesgue más. 

0 dudas al respecto de que va a funcionar la cosa. Estamos en agosto y falta rodaje. Sacar puntos es vital en las 5 primeras jornadas. Ya habrá tiempo para la excelencia.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

También es importante ver el calendario
Este partido mejor jugarlo ahora que no en enero con lluvias frío, etc


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ago 2022)

Poco se habla del nefasto Valverde, por cierto


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Ago 2022)

Tchouameni esta como cuando llegó Vinicius: algo descolocado pero dando muestras de la calidad que tiene dentro.
En cuanto se adapte como hizo Vinicius , y yo creo que será más rápido que lo que tardó el , va a ser casemiro joven o más.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Poco se habla del nefasto Valverde, por cierto



A mi las ramas no me dejan ver el bosque
A buen entendedor....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ago 2022)

Qué buena está la de DAZN.


----------



## Gorrión (20 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Poco se habla del nefasto Valverde, por cierto



En realidad le falta mucha calidad con el balón en los pies y la toma de decisiones para jugar en el Real Madrid, no entiendo la obsesión con llamarlo crack, es un buen jugador con un físico privilegiado y ya.


----------



## Th89 (20 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué buena está la de DAZN.



Le luce más ahora que en el Chirincirco. Encima rodeada de cocainómanos y homos, normal que se fuera.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Poco se habla del nefasto Valverde, por cierto



Hoy esta horrible. Si. Desaparecido.
No me gusta Ceballos: no tiene nivel para un Madrid, pero hoy diría de sacar ya directo en la segunda parte a Ceballos y el pajarito que vuele al banquillo


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué buena está la de DAZN.



Quién? Sandra?


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ago 2022)

Valverde es un jugador de chispazos,de la arrancada puntual,tampoco es alguien clarividente con el balón en los pies...

Aunque pega más en el centro,en la derecha se le pone por poner...


----------



## Paobas (20 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Has visto el robo final en la ocasión de Vinicius?
> 
> El problema que tiene esta gente es Ancelotti. El año pasado era entendible estar metidos con el culo atrás porque teníamos 3 momias en mediocampo y era lo razonable.
> 
> ...



Poca excelencia aparenta este año. La realidad es que la plantilla es más corta y diría que peor que el año pasado. Ganar liga y Champions de poco ha servido para apuntalar el equipo. Otro año colgados de Benzema, Vini, Courtois y Vinicius. El equipo ha evolucionado 0 desde el año pasado. Luego, se darán o no los resultados. Repetir Champions sería un milagro porque no se ha dado salto de calidad alguno que permita ser dominadores. La gestión económica, de 10; la deportiva, bastante mejorable.


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Poco se habla del nefasto Valverde, por cierto



Bueno se le perdona porque se ha ganado nuestro amol y respeto. Pero no nos ha pasado desapercibiddo que ha salido resacoso hasta el culo de ribeiro y pulpo.

Y Camavinga... empezó siendo un crack el año pasado y se ha ido diluyendo y ya no sabemos cómo juega y de qué juega. Está perdiendo identidad y esto lo tiene que solucionar Carlettto. Es muy bueno y tiene una zurda de oro, es muy técnico y tiene mucho gol. Pero está jugando de interior alejado del gol y me parece que no está nada en su sitio mejor.


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Le luce más ahora que en el Chirincirco. Encima rodeada de cocainómanos y homos, normal que se fuera.



¿Quiénes son cocainómanos y homos en el Chiringuito?


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ago 2022)

A mi me sigue pareciendo ridículo ver continuamente a Benzema recibiendo en cualquier lado y nadie arriba...y es que si me dijeras que va a hacer magia ahí pues aún,pero todo es para dar un pasecito fácil...

Gol de negricius!!


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ago 2022)

gol de vini


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ago 2022)

Golazo de Vinicius para tapar *BOCAS*


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Golazo de Vinicius para tapar *BOCAS*



Esta noche tapará CARALLOS


----------



## HArtS (20 Ago 2022)

Se ponen a llorar los del Celta, Modric aprovecha la oportunidad, se la pasa a Vini y gol del Madrid.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Golazo de Vinicius para tapar *BOCAS*



Menuda forma de celebrar el gol, donde no hay...


----------



## Silluzollope (20 Ago 2022)

Joder, en mi streaming aún está atacando el celta y van 1-2


----------



## Gorrión (20 Ago 2022)

Muy bien Tchouameni de nuevo, Modricio dejando surcos y Vini destrozando vidas.

Todo en orden.


----------



## artemis (20 Ago 2022)

El farsa tiene a Hernández Hernández y el madris a Gil Manzano y resto de Árbitros...

Gil Manzano MVP del Celta Madris


----------



## Maestroscuroo (20 Ago 2022)

artemis dijo:


> El farsa tiene a Hernández Hernández y el madris a Gil Manzano y resto de Árbitros...
> 
> Gil Manzano MVP del Celta Madris



Exactamente en qué?


----------



## qbit (20 Ago 2022)

Los lloros de los antis son un buen termómetro. Cuanto más lloran, mejor lo hace el equipo.


----------



## HArtS (20 Ago 2022)

Que el árbitro suspenda el partido.

Es inaceptable que los simios de Vigo paren el partido arrojando objetos sólo porque el árbitro dio por válido un gol legal.


----------



## pepetemete (20 Ago 2022)

El portero del Celta es mongolo , el penalti no existe , y el milagro es que negricius haya marcado en un 1 contra 1 ...
Dicho esto, sus celebraciones dan asco.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ago 2022)

El celta jugando con paciencia hoy


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ago 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> El portero del Celta es mongolo , el penalti no existe , y el milagro es que negricius haya marcado en un 1 contra 1 ...
> Dicho esto, sus celebraciones dan asco.



Ha resuelto con claridad ese 1x1 aunque también tenía muchísima ventaja


----------



## Maestroscuroo (20 Ago 2022)

Mira que Mendy tiene que ser titular siempre pero lo de hoy está siendo esperpéntico


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Yo lo que estoy viendo es que Chewi parece brutalmente lento sobre todo cuando vuelve en un contraataque, parece lento como un tanque, tiene cuerpo de velocista jamaicano ciclado pero parece muy lento para volver y parar una contra.

Son solo impresiones no es oficial.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ago 2022)

otro gol...


----------



## HArtS (20 Ago 2022)

Golazo de Valverde...

No estaba haciendo su mejor partido pero esta vez le entró el remate.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ago 2022)

Pacogol de la jornada


----------



## Maestroscuroo (20 Ago 2022)

Tchouameni señores


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

GOLASOOOOO


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Ago 2022)

Jugada magistral del amego que se cae cuando va a rematar y deja pasar para el tiro de Valverde


----------



## pepetemete (20 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ha resuelto con claridad ese 1x1 aunque también tenía muchísima ventaja



Ya, pero de Vinicius, en esos casos no me fío una mierda


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Buena subida de Chewacca en la contra


----------



## Edu.R (20 Ago 2022)

Pues la verdad que hemos hecho un partido "correcto" a secas, pero hemos metido todo lo que fallamos en Almeria. Para mi los resultados deberían estar cambiados.

1-4 de momento y a ver como acaba.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ago 2022)

Sacan al español del madrid y meten otro negro...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Quién? Sandra?



No sé como se llama pero sí, creo que alguien dijo el otro día que se llamaba así.


----------



## Tadeus (20 Ago 2022)

Para eso han fichado al chumeni, esa carrera Casemiro no la hace en la actualidad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues la verdad que hemos hecho un partido "correcto" a secas, pero hemos metido todo lo que fallamos en Almeria. Para mi los resultados deberían estar cambiados.
> 
> 1-4 de momento y a ver como acaba.



Madrid, Far$a y Pateti tienen equipos muy superiores al resto y sin despeinarse.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ago 2022)

El chumenei ha salido a la contra como si huyera de un leon


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ago 2022)

Me da la impresión de que la dupla Cama Chumino cuando esté totalmente asentada va a ser un rodillo...o quizás confundo deseos y realidad,pero me parecen jugadores a medio gas ahora mismo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No sé como se llama pero sí, creo que alguien dijo el otro día que se llamaba así.



Sandra, estaba en el chiringuito la temporada pasada. Que malo es el árbitro, que falta a Camavinga y no se entera, encima en la siguiente tarjeta para Alaba.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Sandra, estaba en el chiringuito la temporada pasada. Que malo es el árbitro, que falta a Camavinga y no se entera, encima en la siguiente tarjeta para Alaba.



Ah coño, sí, la que estaba con los mensajes.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Madrid, Far$a y Pateti tienen equipos muy superiores al resto y sin despeinarse.



Habría que quitarle a Joao Felix al patético,si el precio son tumultos y calles ardiendo que así sea


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que la dupla Cama Chumino cuando esté totalmente asentada va a ser un rodillo...o quizás confundo deseos y realidad,pero me parecen jugadores a medio gas ahora mismo.



Lo que me está gustando es ver que Luka es el líder absoluto del ataque y los demás sus escuderos sin disimularlo. Es como que Luka está luciendo galones como nunca antes en este partido, quizás por la compañía de Kroos y estar ahora rodeado de jóvenes que quieren que lidere todo. Parece el típico 10 de toda la vida que llevaba todo el ataque tipo Maradona, Baggio, Platini, etc.


----------



## filets (20 Ago 2022)

Ha nacido la TCM


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

camavinga se empieza a soltar y a lucir su técnica exquisita

bueno para el madrid


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162738
> 
> 
> Ha nacido la TCM



La C de Chumino, la M de Minga, ¿y la T?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> camavinga se empieza a soltar y a lucir su técnica exquisita
> 
> bueno para el madrid



Los cabrones no se cansan.


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La C de Chumino, la M de Minga, ¿y la T?



T de Tchuwi M de Modric C de Camavinga


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La C de Chumino, la M de Minga, ¿y la T?



La T es de Chumino


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Habría que quitarle a Joao Felix al patético,si el precio son tumultos y calles ardiendo que así sea



Total, no va a ganar ningún título


----------



## HArtS (20 Ago 2022)

Es idea mía o aplaudieron a Modric??


----------



## pepetemete (20 Ago 2022)

el Celta está jugando fatal, necesitan cambiar de entrenador con urgencia.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ah coño, sí, la que estaba con los mensajes.



Es encantadora.
PERO ES MÍA
(En cuanto consiga el divorcio y la nulidad matrimonial)


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ago 2022)

Es cierto que el bueno ahí es Camavinga,tiene potencial a raudales ese tío...

Chua lo que tiene es que es un toro


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Habría que quitarle a Joao Felix al patético,si el precio son tumultos y calles ardiendo que así sea






Spoiler


----------



## eloy_85 (20 Ago 2022)

1 golazo de Modrić que desatasca el partido
2 muchos jugadores negros jóvenes con ganas y físico en el Madridz y los que no son tan jóvenes ( Alaba y Rudiger) tienen más fisico que la mayoría de su edad, aparte de calidad y pelotas

Es lo que hay


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Ago 2022)

Los cambios en el 80 llegan puntuales


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ago 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Es idea mía o aplaudieron a Modric??



A quien no aplauda a Modric hay que fusilarlo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (20 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162738
> 
> 
> Ha nacido la TCM


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2022)

Joder es que es ver a váter y sabes que cualquier cosa puede pasar en el campo, es la fantasía pura.

Entra el seboso belga


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Es encantadora.
> PERO ES MÍA
> (En cuanto consiga el divorcio y la nulidad matrimonial)



En el chiricirco no me parecía que estuviera tan buena. El otro día estaba con Villa y me la puso morcillona morcillona.


----------



## HArtS (20 Ago 2022)

Me da pena el irracional odio hacia Vinicius. No le perdonan que juegue en el Madrid.


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2022)

¿Que ha pasao? ¿que le han escamoteado un penalti al Celta hoy? qué raro ¿no?


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Anda si ha salido el sinvergüenza belga comegofres.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ago 2022)

Se va a ir el Selta con una manita


----------



## HArtS (20 Ago 2022)

Penal. Pateará Benzema supongo.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

Pfff en el 93 pitan penalti por los cojones
En 1993 digo, para los imberbes


----------



## Th89 (20 Ago 2022)

JAJAJAJA pero qué manera de correr Antoñito 

Más recto que un poste el tío.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ago 2022)

penalty...


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Total, no va a ganar ningún título



Lo has dejado a huevo para citarte


----------



## HArtS (20 Ago 2022)

Ah no, patea Hazard.


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Madre mía Rüdiger corre menos que mi abuela. Qué cantazo esa carrera, se le ha visto todo el cartón.


----------



## Silluzollope (20 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162738
> 
> 
> Ha nacido la TCM



Modric junto a dos negros de 20 años que corran como idems, puede seguir jugando hasta las 45.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ago 2022)

El penalti no estaba mal tirado pero cuando alguien tiene la negra...


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ago 2022)

jojojojo


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

Jajajajajajaja
Grasard
El salto de calidac de este año.
PERO QUÉ HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2022)

me parto como el come hamburguesas, no se sabía que lo fallaba


----------



## Salsa_rosa (20 Ago 2022)

Jajajaja


----------



## HArtS (20 Ago 2022)

Una vergüenza Hazard, no hace goles ni de penal.


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

¿Por qué lo tira el gordo y no Benzema?


----------



## Th89 (20 Ago 2022)

El funcionario belga en su línea, ni los penales ya.


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ago 2022)

Hoy toca la Beiconburguer eh grasas...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Ago 2022)

Lo podemos regalar en el avion rumbo manchester


----------



## filets (20 Ago 2022)

Gordo HIJO DE PVTA
Cuarta temporada ya


----------



## qbit (20 Ago 2022)

Madre mía Hazard.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (20 Ago 2022)

La explosión de Hazard...


Ha tirado el penalti como lo que es : un antimadridista


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> ¿Por qué lo tira el gordo y no Benzema?



Se lo ha cedido en aras del buen rollo


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Creo que tiene 5 hijos el gordito. Debe llevar vida de padre de familia numerosa en el McDonalds y el Burger todos los fines de semana


----------



## qbit (20 Ago 2022)

Ocasión ideal para que se reencuentre con el gol aunque sea de penalty y vaya integrándose en el equipo y la caga. Pero es que se veía que lo iba a fallar.


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Jajajajajajaja
> Grasard
> El salto de calidac de este año.
> PERO QUÉ HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA



Este es como Kaká: llega al mundial de puta madre y luego cuando acabe aqui en el mandril a arrascarse los cojones otra vez


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2022)

Hazard tiene las mismas posibilidades de ganar el balón de oro este año que @Pajarotto de quitale algún premio a @Obiwanchernobil en los prestigiosos premios de burbuja "Antonio risiones tercera dosis".


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

A ver, porque vamos 1-4 y jijijaja
Pero este cerdo seboso tira así el penalti con empate y si el cluc lo presidiera Don Santiago le habría mandado a freír gofres a Bruselas.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162750
> 
> 
> Gordo HIJO DE PVTA
> Cuarta temporada ya



Hostias, lleva ya CUATRO AÑOS el cerdo grasoso este? Roto2


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> A nivel marcoeconómico no me atrevo a especular, porque sé que los ingleses son extremadamente inteligentes, fríos y calculadores para todo lo que implique dinero, pero hay cosas que no termino de entender, como el hecho de que gran parte del suelo de Londres esté en manos de capital tercermundista. Si lo han permitido seguro que se debe a que tienen preparados y estudiados todos los escenarios posibles: los brutánicos no son tan tontos como para malvenderse al mejor postor ignorado los efectos a largo plazo. Los ingleses son unos negociantes muy retorcidos, y en el caso de la Premier habría que estudiar al detalle dónde termina finalmente todo ese dinero que les entra.
> No son tan bobos como para dejar que cuatro moros les entren hasta la cocina política vía fútbol, en todo caso lo tendrán todo calculado para que la jugada sea una entrada fresca de cash y nada más, cero cesión de soberanía ni nada parecido. Lo que digo es que si ls grandes familias anglo de multimillonarios que gobiernan el mundo han permitido la entrada de petrodólares es porque no tienen ningún miedo a las posibles consecuencias. Lo tienen todo atado y bien atado, se trata de gente que lleva siglos pirateando al planeta y tienen un saber para los negocios mucho mas sofisticado que el de un moro cuyos abuelos estaban criando cabras en el desierto.



Esa gente son unos piratas. En cuanto deje de convenirles expropian a quien sea y listo. recordemos que por arte de birli birloque le expropiaron el chelsi al ruso....


Th89 dijo:


> El funcionario belga en su línea, ni los penales ya.



se reserva los aciertos para Belgica el hijoputa.... tendra cojones el as de seguir haciendo campañita a favor de este bastardo??


----------



## eloy_85 (20 Ago 2022)

A hazard hay que soltarlo antes de que valga 0


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> A ver, porque vamos 1-4 y jijijaja
> Pero este cerdo seboso tira así el penalti con empate y si el cluc lo presidiera Don Santiago le habría mandado a freír gofres a Bruselas.



con d. santiago ese sujeto nunca hubiera vestido la camiseta blanca


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Bueno esto está finiquitado, lo importante es que los negritos vayan cogiendo rodaje y galones y frenar a la ultraderecha. 

De momento vamos bien pero Chuwi y Cam tienen que mejorar y tirar la puerta abajo porque el madridismo es implacable como debe ser. Los maricones piperos que les protegen son el cáncer débil de la afición.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2022)

Buah menuda skill acaba de hacer el belga


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Hostias, lleva ya CUATRO AÑOS el cerdo grasoso este? Roto2



Entró el mesmo año que Vinicius, ojo


----------



## Th89 (20 Ago 2022)

A la albóndiga belga habría que haberla colado en un 2x1 con Casemiro al United. Aunque fuera gratis.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ago 2022)

joder el ausencio...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2022)

Bueno ausencio que ha querido meter su típico gol contra equipo denigrante


----------



## ccc (20 Ago 2022)

Bueno,

segunda parte excelente de Camavinga y Chou: Camavinga, a diferencia de la primera parte, ha leido el partido, se ha desdoblado, ha continuado presionando,...,excelente; y Chou en la segunda parte estilo mariscal.

Y de Rüdiger que decir, ja,ja, nos vamos a reir c on su manera de correr al poner el turbo.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Este es como Kaká: llega al mundial de puta madre y luego cuando acabe aqui en el mandril a arrascarse los cojones otra vez



No es del todo cierto, compañero. En la Gloriosa Liga de los Récords kk tuvo un papel importante en varios partidos, especialmente en la VIOLACIÓN que el Madric perpetró en la pocilga valenciana


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buah menuda skill acaba de hacer el belga



Para skills las de Ausencio ahora...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2022)

Joder y el cebollas ese que malo es también, a ver si se lo metemos al Betis.


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Puto Asensio tanto follarse modelos 10/10 le ha destrozado la carrera prometedora que tenía. Llega sin puta energía al campo de tanto que se folla pibonazas.


----------



## Paobas (20 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buah menuda skill acaba de hacer el belga



De toda la vida a eso le hemos llamado habilidad en España. Parecemos tontos elevados al cubo con el inglés innecesario


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2022)

Joder Modric es muy bueno pero lleva 10 años en España y todavía no sabe hablar


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

Callarsus que habla DON LUKAS MODRIC


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno ausencio que ha querido meter su típico gol contra equipo denigrante



Aqui siempre decimos demigrante, pompero


----------



## Paobas (20 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder y el cebollas ese que malo es también, a ver si se lo metemos al Betis.



Y Asensio, Ceballos, Vallejo y Mariano. Total, como la plantilla es amplísima y se ha fichado tanto. Na' yo me quedaría con el 11 titular como plantilla y si hay lesiones o sanciones salimos con 10, 9, o 7 al campo.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> De toda la vida a eso le hemos llamado habilidad en España. Parecemos tontos elevados al cubo con el inglés innecesario



Con el jaster vas a discutir, que no tiene ni ventana en su celda


----------



## barullo (20 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> No es del todo cierto, compañero. En la Gloriosa Liga de los Récords kk tuvo un papel importante en varios partidos, especialmente en la VIOLACIÓN que el Madric perpetró en la pocilga valenciana



Si si...se descojonó de vosotros todo lo que quiso...

Y al volver del mundial pues va a ser que me opero hoyga


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Ago 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> A la albóndiga belga habría que haberla colado en un 2x1 con Casemiro al United. Aunque fuera gratis.



hubiese abaratado el traspaso....ademas los ingleses esta claro que aun no son gilipollas del todo...


----------



## Suprimo (20 Ago 2022)

Yo al Madrit le veo ganando la pacoliga y sin hacer palanca ni nada


----------



## Tadeus (20 Ago 2022)

Chuami me da la impresión que tiene potencial de ser un mariscal en el pivote y entre los centrales, con 10 o 15 partidos más creo que se puede asentar bien ahí.
A Minga creo que le va a costar más, demasiado alocado, tiene que centrarse.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder Modric es muy bueno pero lleva 10 años en España y todavía no sabe hablar



para hablar ya tenemos a butragueño, para probar la comida a hazard, dejemos el futbol para modric....


----------



## qbit (20 Ago 2022)

Este Hazard no debe saber dónde meterse, y el fallo de Asensio en ese contraataque final ha sido también impropio. Ese tiro se tira con fuerza a media altura mínimo, y te caes al suelo, pero para eso el suelo es de césped, para rodar por el suelo tras tirar bien, y no ese tirito ridículo que ha hecho.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si si...se descojonó de vosotros todo lo que quiso...
> 
> Y al volver del mundial pues va a ser que me opero hoyga



Tan cierta es su aseveración como la mía. Ojalá Panzard diera el rendimiento de KK.


----------



## BBorg (20 Ago 2022)

Por cierto que Valverde ha sido un puto tanque en la última jugada que se la ha puesto a huevo a Ausensio.

No era nada fácil pero ha hecho una jugada típica suya de fuerza, aguantar palos y zancada de la ostia para dar un pase perfecto al matao follamodelos.


----------



## Moss (20 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Aqui siempre decimos demigrante, pompero



Demigrancia millenial querido barullo


----------



## Fiodor (21 Ago 2022)

Muy buen partido. Una primera parte mejorable y una segunda parte con un juego por momentos brillante... El Madrid parece solvente contra este tipo de rivales. Veremos cuando lleguen los equipos de cierto nivel...


----------



## _Suso_ (21 Ago 2022)

Mucho pesimismo veo por aquí, que venimos de ganar la liga y champions y este equipo ha empezado ganando todo de momento, qué más queréis?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 Ago 2022)

soy el unico que cree que mañana le sacamos otro par mas al barcelona?


----------



## qbit (21 Ago 2022)

"Ejqueeee, mi futbolista odiado no lo ha hecho bien".

Porque para eso el entrenador rival hace una táctica, para que no lo haga bien. Hasta 3 contrarios le rodeaban cuando le iba el balón. Pero no pasa nada, porque si no las mee él, pues las mete otro aprovechando los huecos que deja, o las incorporaciones de los demás desde detrás.


----------



## qbit (21 Ago 2022)

El equipo está a un nivel muy alto.


----------



## Gorrión (21 Ago 2022)

Tchouameni muy buena pinta, ese hombre bien llevado es una animalada, esperemos que se adapte y saque todo su potencial, que es enorme.

Camavinga muy bien, me ha gustado mucho trabajando en su perfil, que es el izquierdo, enorme.

Modricio es de otro mundo, va ser el mejor hasta que se jubile.

Runigrer nos va dar muchas alegrías, una bestia parda.


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Ago 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Chuami me da la impresión que tiene potencial de ser un mariscal en el pivote y entre los centrales, con 10 o 15 partidos más creo que se puede asentar bien ahí.
> A Minga creo que le va a costar más, demasiado alocado, tiene que centrarse.



Apuesto por rapar al cero a todos nuestros nigros y sembrar el desconcierto entre los enemigos y la afición
La Decimoquinta no será la niña bonita
Será la Niña congoleña


----------



## Paobas (21 Ago 2022)

Quién haya visto el partido que cuente un poco cómo ha sido y qué tal los jugadores, sobre todo los fichajes.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

PInga y chumino tienenpinta de ser un rodillo en el futuro, los cabrones estos no se cansan o que. No querían equipo físico, toma dos tazas. La jugada de Rudiger m e ha dado la risa viendo como corre el mamon, creo recordar que el año pasado fue el más rápido en la Premier.
De Panzard mejor no decir nada, estaba convencido de que lo fallaba, ese tiene la negra en el Madrid y menos mal que es el último año si no me equivoco.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El equipo está a un nivel muy alto.



Para la pacoliga y para ganarle al cuasicolista de la Bundesliga pves a lo mejor..


----------



## BBorg (21 Ago 2022)

Bueno me bajo contento al puticub a tomar el DYC con alguna señorita, esta liga la tenemos ganada en Navidad.

Lo importante es volver a eliminar al PSG y el City, nuestra temporada tiene esos objetivos, lo demás es simple entrenamiento para ello. Con esta camada de negritos alpha dotados y el uruguayo no nos gana ni dios.


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El equipo está a un nivel muy alto.



La temporada está clara. 
Pillar todos los puntos que se pueda antes del parón por el mundial y luego ir a remolque . 
Me parece una estrategia adecuada a las características de esta temporada, pero las vamos a pasar putas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Quién haya visto el partido que cuente un poco cómo ha sido y qué tal los jugadores, sobre todo los fichajes.



VAlverde en el primer tiempo perdido, MEndi para que te de un infarto, ha hecho unos cuantas. Chumino ha ido a mejor, va a ser un tanqje defensivo, Vini bien, BEnzema ayudando mucho, Modric la calidad, Militao haciendo de RAmos con un penalti absurdo. Las oportunidadades del Celta en el primer tiempo por perdidas estúpidas. Modric ha desatascado con el golazo y en el segundo tiempo con los chumi -cama en el centro defendiendo y los tres de ataque ha sido más fácil. Vini va a dar pero que muchas alegrías.


----------



## eloy_85 (21 Ago 2022)

el gol de valverde es un gol de fe, de alguien con ambición que se mete un carrerón sabiendo que no se la van a pasar a él, esperando un fallo improbable o una segunda jugada. 
El fútbol le ha agradecido su esfuerzo con un gol.

Cuánta falta le hacía al Madrid gente currante como este chaval


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> La temporada está clara.
> Pillar todos los puntos que se pueda antes del parón por el mundial y luego ir a remolque .
> Me parece una estrategia adecuada a las características de esta temporada, pero las vamos a pasar putas.



Que no falte optimismo. El año pasado igual, en marzo parecía que el campeón de liga sería el Barcelona aunque estuviese con la tira e puntos detrás, es lo del Madrid, sus aficionados siempre tan optimistas.


----------



## qbit (21 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Quién haya visto el partido que cuente un poco cómo ha sido y qué tal los jugadores, sobre todo los fichajes.



El equipo está a un nivel muy alto. Se compenetran muy bien. Salen bien de la presión. Hacen buenos pases rompiendo las líneas del rival. Modric sigue avergonzando a los culerdos. Vinicius excelente. Benzema rodeado de contrarios.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

eloy_85 dijo:


> el gol de valverde es un gol de fe, de alguien con ambición que se mete un carrerón sabiendo que no se la van a pasar a él, esperando un fallo improbable o una segunda jugada.
> El fútbol le ha agradecido su esfuerzo con un gol.
> 
> Cuánta falta le hacía al Madrid gente currante como este chaval



Currar curran todos, es lo mejor de los últimos años, no hay estrellas tocándose los huevos, salvo algunos como panzar, ausencio, etc, que a veces parecen estar perdidos, pero en general defendiendo es un bloque y luchan, es lo principal para ganar la liga, no regalar nada, tienen que ganarte.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El equipo está a un nivel muy alto. Se compenetran muy bien. Salen bien de la presión. Hacen buenos pases rompiendo las líneas del rival. Modric sigue avergonzando a los culerdos.



Lo de MOdric es de hacer una tesis, con la edad que tiene y como juega, como han dicho los que saben, con tres fieras corriendo al lado, puede dar mucho resultado este año, a ver lo que pasa con el mundial.


----------



## BBorg (21 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Quién haya visto el partido que cuente un poco cómo ha sido y qué tal los jugadores, sobre todo los fichajes.



Pues otro partido ganado al contraataque básicamente. Negritos primera parte mal segunda bien, chuwi aprobado con dudas, camavinga se ha emepzado a soltar y ha dejado detalles de una técnica y nivel altos que es para lo que pagamos, Modric el puto 10 con galones para lucirse, Valverde una puta máquina de matar, Rüdiger en un sprint ha quedado en ridículo y señalado como copero, los demás aceptables, Mendy mal, Vini gol de crack con vacile al portero y sin ponerse nervioso paentro.


----------



## qbit (21 Ago 2022)

Ahora depende de los rivales. Si el Farsa sigue fallón, pierde la liga en diciembre. Villarreal, Pateti, Betis, si siguen bien, se repartirán los primeros puestos, detrás del campeón, que será el Madrid.


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Que no falte optimismo. El año pasado igual, en marzo parecía que el campeón de liga sería el Barcelona aunque estuviese con la tira e puntos detrás, es lo del Madrid, sus aficionados siempre tan optimistas.



No he entendido tu mensaje
O no has entendido el mío
En cualquier caso
Eres felpudero?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ago 2022)

Joer la Charo sigue en modo extractora con el guti


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> No he entendido tu mensaje
> O no has entendido el mío
> En cualquier caso
> Eres felpudero?



Has dicho que las van a pasar putas, por eso digo lo del optimismo. EN el Madrid siempre hay crisis todos los años, si no los hay ya las organizarán los periodistos.
No se que cojones quieres decir con felpudero.


----------



## qbit (21 Ago 2022)

Este es el presentador del canal de televisión en el que lo he visto:


----------



## _Suso_ (21 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Quién haya visto el partido que cuente un poco cómo ha sido y qué tal los jugadores, sobre todo los fichajes.



Camavinga genial y Tsunami en la segunda parte apuntó a pintaza bajo mi punto de vista, menudo pulmón el tío.

Y Vinicius ya es crack mundial.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Este es el presentador del canal de televisión en el que lo he visto:



Seguro que mejor que los de DAZN.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El penalti no estaba mal tirado pero cuando alguien tiene la negra...



como no , un culo del farsa disculpando al antimadridista adelghazard

a ver tio el penalti lo ha tirado: 
1. APATICO
2. sin carrerilla , 
3. cercano al balon , 
4. con una fuerza regular , 
5. y ha ido hacia el centro donde estaba el muñeco (ligeramente hacia su derecha)

deja de dartelas de madridista 
o no te das cuenta que varios te hemos pillado?

que te largues a tu ajedrez coño 
o a tu pagina de culerdos


----------



## Paobas (21 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Que no falte optimismo. El año pasado igual, en marzo parecía que el campeón de liga sería el Barcelona aunque estuviese con la tira e puntos detrás, es lo del Madrid, sus aficionados siempre tan optimistas.



Si los fichajes y los suplentes no están a la altura, el forero va a tener razón. Yo firmo ganaras dos supercopas, mundialito y liga. Temporadón.


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Has dicho que las van a pasar putas, por eso digo lo del optimismo. EN el Madrid siempre hay crisis todos los años, si no los hay ya las organizarán los periodistos.
> No se que cojones quieres decir con felpudero.



Entonces es que no pasas demasiado tiempo en el foro
Enhorabuena y hala Madrid


----------



## Paobas (21 Ago 2022)

Foreros, cómo habéis visto a Aurelio? Dicen en GolTV que ha sido el rey de todos las datos defensivos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Entonces es que no pasas demasiado tiempo en el foro
> Enhorabuena y hala Madrid



EN el del Madrid en los últimos meses,ahora que puedo ver el futgol. QUE si te refieres a la plantilal justa, pues si, a ver las lesiones, tengo mucha confianza en Rodrigo este año y creo que ficharan alguien tipo Modric o por banda derecha. No soy de los optimistas, pero después de ver ganas champipons con Anelka y la del año p asado, se que el Madrid puede hacer cosas que pocos pueden.


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Quién haya visto el partido que cuente un poco cómo ha sido y qué tal los jugadores, sobre todo los fichajes.



Me he bajao 3 tercios, un chupito licor café y un tanqueray limón
Tenemos un tal agzar o algo así que está con ganas y va muy bien a balón parado.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Foreros, cómo habéis visto a Aurelio? Dicen en GolTV que ha sido el rey de todos las datos defensivos.



En Defensa, que para eso lo han fichado bien, al p rincipio algo más torpe, luego mejor, en el segundo bastante bien, el cabrón es como minga, tienen pilas alcalinas de larga duración. ES un tanque y roba balones, su especialidad, tiene que ir soltándose con balón, dicen qu es muy profesional yu tiene gente que le analiza los fallos para ir mejorando.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Me he bajao 3 tercios, un chupito licor café y un tanqueray limón
> Tenemos un tal agzar o algo así que está con ganas y va muy bien a balón parado.



No seas cabroncete, que el pobre le dan un penalti pa lucirse y la caga.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (21 Ago 2022)

Muy bien el Madrid, sobre todo en la 2ª parte, que viene siendo lo normal porque es cuando se cansan los rivales de presionar. Te entretiene ver el partido porque el balón va de un lado a otro del campo rápido. No hay rondo aburreovejas.

Todos estos mensajes y nadie ha nombrado a Casemiro, lo cual es buena señal. Tchouaméni ha estado bien, dando la sensación de que es como un coche nuevo al salir del concesionario, que no lo quieres revolucionar pero sabes que da más. No se ha complicado, pero lo han complicado alguna vez Mendy y Vázquez con esos pases criminales que hacen a veces, sobre todo Mendy. 

Benzema algo fallón, y Vini muy bien como siempre, siendo el verdadero peligro conocido por todos. Modric dando tranquilidad y una clase de fútbol.

Para mi el mejor del partido ha sido Camavinga. Juega con velocidad, dinamismo, tiene visión de juego, se desmarca, se ofrece, toca de primera. Muy bien.

Los suplentes han demostrado por qué lo son: Asensio sale unos minutos y ya remata sin fuerza como si llevase partido y prórroga. 

Este equipo con partidos rotos de ida y vuelta es un espectáculo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> como no , un culo del farsa disculpando al antimadridista adelghazard
> 
> a ver tio el penalti lo ha tirado:
> 1. APATICO
> ...



Tú eres gilipollas...

Pero gilipollas integral


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Quién haya visto el partido que cuente un poco cómo ha sido y qué tal los jugadores, sobre todo los fichajes.




hazard ha jugado solo 15 minutos
pero se ha salido tio!
merece la pena que busques resumen del partido y veas sus jugadas
120 millones de su fichaje que saben a poco , hubieramos pagado 200 sin miedo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tú eres gilipollas...



tu respuesta me confirma mas en tu culo del farsa


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Muy bien el Madrid, sobre todo en la 2ª parte, que viene siendo lo normal porque es cuando se cansan los rivales de presionar. Te entretiene ver el partido porque el balón va de un lado a otro del campo rápido. No hay rondo aburreovejas.
> 
> Todos estos mensajes y nadie ha nombrado a Casemiro, lo cual es buena señal. Tchouaméni ha estado bien, dando la sensación de que es como un coche nuevo al salir del concesionario, que no lo quieres revolucionar pero sabes que da más. No se ha complicado, pero lo han complicado alguna vez Mendy y Vázquez con esos pases criminales que hacen a veces, sobre todo Mendy.
> 
> ...



Mendy ha tenido unos pases de infarto, la que ha liado el pollito.
Minga tiene que mejorar, es rápido pasando, pero claro, con esa edad es normal, se nos olvida que tiene 20 años, aunque reconozco que está muy lejos de Gavi y Pedri, eso son nivel galaxia Andromeda.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> tu respuesta me confirma mas en tu culo del farsa



Comeme la polla subnormal 

No homo


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tú eres gilipollas...
> 
> Pero gilipollas integral



NO veo a quien le contesta, pero tiene pinta que acerte poniendo en ignore al pollo al cual contesta.


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Ago 2022)

Irse a dormir yam, me carguensos, que no doy abasto con los likes


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> NO veo a quien le contesta, pero tiene pinta que acerte poniendo en ignore al pollo al cual contesta.



Al nativo de Torrelodones


----------



## Tadeus (21 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Apuesto por rapar al cero a todos nuestros nigros y sembrar el desconcierto entre los enemigos y la afición
> La Decimoquinta no será la niña bonita
> Será la Niña congoleña




Eso acojonaria a cualquiera.

Intuyo una cierta ilusión en el madridismo de la posibilidad de un embrión de equipazo ultrafisico de negrazos mazados diseñado para machacar a todos esos hijos de puta al más puro estilo de un Bayern puesto de speed hasta el culo.


----------



## Mecanosfera (21 Ago 2022)

Para mí, Vini es dios. Una bestia absoluta que te exige a 3 defensas dedicados exclusivamente a él. Top 3 mundial en 2022 sin duda. Los demás bien, o muy bien, o muy mal, yo qué sé. Si nada se tuerce esta será la década de Vinicius., es un jugador venido del futuro. Me ha encantado su partido.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Comeme la polla subnormal
> 
> No homo



ahi ahi .... rabiando el culordo









tu







de la farsa de tu VARcelona


----------



## keko (21 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Para mí, Vini es dios. Una bestia absoluta que te exige a 3 defensas dedicados exclusivamente a él. Top 3 mundial en 2022 sin duda. Los demás bien, o muy bien, o muy mal, yo qué sé. Si nada se tuerce esta será la década de Vinicius., es un jugador venido del futuro. Me ha encantado su partido.



Que velocidad la de Vinicius, los defensas en su gol no podian seguirle el ritmo, de hecho da la impresión que uno de ellos se rompe y pasa de correr. Camavinga junto con Tchoumeni pueden hacer que Modrid y Kross (hoy Valverde) jueguen a lo que quieran. Este equipo puede dar muchas alegrias este año


----------



## pepitoburbujas (21 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Mendy ha tenido unos pases de infarto, la que ha liado el pollito.
> Minga tiene que mejorar, es rápido pasando, pero claro, con esa edad es normal, se nos olvida que tiene 20 años, aunque reconozco que está muy lejos de Gavi y Pedri, eso son nivel galaxia Andromeda.



Mendy en cuanto el equipo se pone a tocar de primera y le toca a él, sabes que cuanto más tiempo dura esta situación, va aumentando la probabilidad de que cortocircuite y haga un pase al medio a un contrario.
Edu como siga progresando adecuadamente va a ser un crack de los gordos, pero no adelantemos acontecimientos. Hoy no ha hecho entradas de tarjeta cabra loca style, por ejemplo.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ago 2022)

Bueno, próxima visita a Cornellá, ante un Espanyol que ha empezado regular. Aun asi, el año pasado fue una de las 3 visitas donde perdimos.

Eso si, el Real Madrid - Betis de la jornada 4 no va a ser fácil. Además, que el Betis lleva la nada desdeñable cifra de 5 visitas seguidas al Bernabeu/Valdebebas sin perder y sin encajar un puto gol (3 veces 0-0, un 0-1 y un 0-2). Esto debe ser un récord, que un visitante logre 5 porterías a cero seguidas en el Bernabeu.


----------



## BBorg (21 Ago 2022)

Es que empieza a parecer una carrera de 100 metros de los JJOO con los negros sacando 20 metros a los blancos rivales.

Porque Valverde tiene un físico espectacular es el más bestia de todos en velocidad zancada y resistencia.

Ya veremos.


----------



## BBorg (21 Ago 2022)

En RealMadrid TV están analizando el partido y a los jugadores uno a uno.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hazard tiene las mismas posibilidades de ganar el balón de oro este año que @Pajarotto de quitale algún premio a @Obiwanchernobil en los prestigiosos premios de burbuja "Antonio risiones tercera dosis".



¿Qué opinas de los Mamaduhs? Parecen de buena calidad.


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Ago 2022)

Igual este año con el mundial por medio acabamos dependiendo de jugadores secundarios con los que no contamos ahora. 
Se dará el Efecto Vázquez. Lucas Vázquez, aclaro, no se me sulibeyen aún


----------



## fachacine (21 Ago 2022)

¿Habéis acabado ya de decir gilipolleces de Valverde? El pajarito es un gran jugador de equipo, y tiene una virtud muy jodida para los rivales: es un jugador indetectable, juega de falso extremo derecho pero a veces tira para el centro y descoloca al lateral izquierdo rival que le está marcando. Y en los contragolpes esas arrancadas con cambio de ritmo que tiene son bestiales para estirar al equipo cuando nos metemos atrás sin querer. Un gran jugador, dejad de decir gilipolleces los que las habéis dicho.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ahi ahi .... rabiando el culordo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reportado.


----------



## Glokta (21 Ago 2022)

me ha parecido el mejor Modric con diferencia sin ser un recital en control de juego como acostumbra porq el gol es una brutalidad y el pase para el de Vini lo da el. Además siempre ha movido rápido la bola, en eso Camavinga me ha disgustado un par de veces por ralentizar y don luka le ha hecho gestos de dala más rápido. Tiene 37 putos palos y sino supiera ese dato lo renovaba 5 temporadas sin duda. Tsouameni correcto como debe ser

El mamadou de antonio también se ha metido un buen esprint al final que provoca el penalti. Y Hazard me da que no lo vamos a recuperar en la vida, entre que no puso de su parte en su momento y que ahora que quiere tiene no se le da pues..


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Habéis acabado ya de decir gilipolleces de Valverde? El pajarito es un gran jugador de equipo, y tiene una virtud muy jodida para los rivales: es un jugador indetectable, juega de falso extremo derecho pero a veces tira para el centro y descoloca al lateral izquierdo rival que le está marcando. Y en los contragolpes esas arrancadas con cambio de ritmo que tiene son bestiales para estirar al equipo cuando nos metemos atrás sin querer. Un gran jugador, dejad de decir gilipolleces los que las habéis dicho.




soy fan de valverde

pero si has visto el partido no puedes defender como ha jugado en el primer tiempo : ha sido PE NO SO : su saque de falta tirando el balon fuera del campo a la banda contraria ha sido ya el colmo : memorable de nunca visto en un campo de futbol

luego eso si en la segunda parte ha cambiado y ha empezado a ser el , incluido el gol


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Para mí, Vini es dios. Una bestia absoluta que te exige a 3 defensas dedicados exclusivamente a él. Top 3 mundial en 2022 sin duda. Los demás bien, o muy bien, o muy mal, yo qué sé. Si nada se tuerce esta será la década de Vinicius., es un jugador venido del futuro. Me ha encantado su partido.



Desde el año pasado todos los rivales centran su táctica en defender a Vini. Incluso el far$a tuvo que sacar a Araújo del centro para meterle en la banda. Cuando pasa eso es porque los rivales le temen.


----------



## Scardanelli (21 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Para mí, Vini es dios. Una bestia absoluta que te exige a 3 defensas dedicados exclusivamente a él. Top 3 mundial en 2022 sin duda. Los demás bien, o muy bien, o muy mal, yo qué sé. Si nada se tuerce esta será la década de Vinicius., es un jugador venido del futuro. Me ha encantado su partido.



El jugador más desequilibrante del mundo, salvo que Neymar no esté borracho ese rato…


----------



## Scardanelli (21 Ago 2022)

Aurelio tiene un techo más alto que Casemiro… mucho más…


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Desde el año pasado todos los rivales centran su táctica en defender a Vini. Incluso el far$a tuvo que sacar a Araújo del centro para meterle en la banda. Cuando pasa eso es porque los rivales le temen.



Claro, y eso condiciona mucho. Porque al final, Vinicius te hace alguna (No puede hacer mucha si tiene a 3 tios encima), pero esa "atracción" genera otros desajustes y...

Es verdad que el Real Madrid en ataque es sota, caballo y rey, pero por algún motivo funciona . Y mira que las linea más delicada, porque si Vinicius o Benzema se constipan, el resto del equipo se coge una buena gripe. Pero eso, funciona.


----------



## HArtS (21 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Claro, y eso condiciona mucho. Porque al final, Vinicius te hace alguna (No puede hacer mucha si tiene a 3 tios encima), pero esa "atracción" genera otros desajustes y...



Es que logra hacer algunas hasta con tres encima, eso es lo que desespera a los defensas rivales.


----------



## vurvujo (21 Ago 2022)

Ahora tienen una bandera de Ucrania.


Fue curioso el otro día que estaba viendo no se cuál partido, cortesía de la piratería rusa, narrado en ruso y con la bandera esa de Ucrania ahí. Era un poco raro.


----------



## vurvujo (21 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Valverde es un jugador de chispazos,de la arrancada puntual,tampoco es alguien clarividente con el balón en los pies...
> 
> Aunque pega más en el centro,en la derecha se le pone por poner...



Con Case en plantilla había hasta 4 jugadores fuera de posición: Camavinga, Aureliano, Valverde y el que tenga que ir por la derecha (Rodrygo o Asensio).

He oído buenos análisis que van en la dirección de los que hablas. Valverde por la derecha era un parche, su posición más efectiva es más al centro. Fede tendrá que adaptarse de nuevo, es esperable que en su nueva posición rinda aún mejor. Esperemos que así sea.


----------



## vurvujo (21 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Exactamente en qué?



Supongo que la gorda quería que pitaran penal porque a Militao le pegó la pelota en el brazo, estando este de espaldas y sin tener ni idea de donde estaba la pelota.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joer la Charo sigue en modo extractora con el guti


----------



## BBorg (21 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Con Case en plantilla había hasta 4 jugadores fuera de posición: Camavinga, Aureliano, Valverde y el que tenga que ir por la derecha (Rodrygo o Asensio).
> 
> He oído buenos análisis que van en la dirección de los que hablas. Valverde por la derecha era un parche, su posición más efectiva es más al centro. Fede tendrá que adaptarse de nuevo, es esperable que en su nueva posición rinda aún mejor. Esperemos que así sea.



Yo no estoy de acuerdo. Fede es un puto titán superdotado en velocidad y resistencia que en el centro del campo no es tan bueno y no ha llegado nunca a titular porque no tiene tanta técnica para la batalla de regate en baldosas y posesión que es el centro del campo. Modric y Kroos, Xavi e Iniesta, técnica máxima, no la pierden. Pero Fede ahí no encaja ni siquiera de 5 defensivo como Casemiro.

En cambio por la derecha defiende como un titán y tiene espacio para sus galopadas sin llegar a ser extremo, pero la retiene por fuerza y chuta o pasa bien, hoy ha marcado y dado una asistencia y en la final de Liverpool lo mismo. Por el centro no es tan efectivo para lo esencial como los más habilidosos. Quizás un doble pivote con Chuwi podría funcionar siendo dos terminators pero faltaría técnica para saltarse la presión adelantada que todos nos hacen.

Con Zidane pasó algo parecido hasta que Del Bosque lo encajó en la izquierda. Atacaba desde la izquierda, como Cristiano, y ninguno de los dos defendía. En cambio Fede ataca bien por la derecha casi como un extremo pero defiende como una bestia. Veremos a ver por dónde acaba. Yo le veo quedándose con el carril derecho más que volviendo al centro cuando Kroos y Modric se vayan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> NO veo a quien le contesta, pero tiene pinta que acerte poniendo en ignore al pollo al cual contesta.



Pues ya somos dos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Qué opinas de los Mamaduhs? Parecen de buena calidad.



Pintan bien, defensivamente pueden ser la leche, en ataque el mayor talento es Minga, tiene que mejorar en la creación y aprovechar más su conducción, pero es ya se lo dirán quienes saben y lo estará trabajando. Lo tremendo que en el minuto 75 parecía que acababa de empezar el partido, esto lo va a aprovechar Modric este año a base de bien, eso espero.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> me ha parecido el mejor Modric con diferencia sin ser un recital en control de juego como acostumbra porq el gol es una brutalidad y el pase para el de Vini lo da el. Además siempre ha movido rápido la bola, en eso Camavinga me ha disgustado un par de veces por ralentizar y don luka le ha hecho gestos de dala más rápido. Tiene 37 putos palos y sino supiera ese dato lo renovaba 5 temporadas sin duda. Tsouameni correcto como debe ser
> 
> El mamadou de antonio también se ha metido un buen esprint al final que provoca el penalti. Y Hazard me da que no lo vamos a recuperar en la vida, entre que no puso de su parte en su momento y que ahora que quiere tiene no se le da pues..


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Foreros, cómo habéis visto a Aurelio? Dicen en GolTV que ha sido el rey de todos las datos defensivos.




Pues defensivamente bien, para eso va a ser el mejor en su posición los próximos 10 años.

Es una puta bestia de la naturaleza.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Ago 2022)

Os dije que nos olvidariamos de case pronto


----------



## Dr.Muller (21 Ago 2022)

Es esperanzador
el único que toca los cojones a base de bien es mendy 
no hay partido en que no la haga
quiza alaba de lateral y antonio de central con militao y tendríamos dos torres de cojones 
curtua saca mucho en corto a la izquierda, nos va a dar un pvto infarto
y vini 3 defensas para el solito…. Y les amarga la vida
aurelio nos hace olvidar al gran case en 5 partidos… al tiempo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Ago 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Es esperanzador
> el único que toca los cojones a base de bien es mendy
> no hay partido en que no la haga
> quiza alaba de lateral y antonio de central con militao y tendríamos dos torres de cojones
> ...




Mendy con el balón en los pies es un paraplejico. Defensivamente es muy bueno pero en ataque no da nada al equipo.

Alaba tiene que ser titular en el lateral.


----------



## juantxxxo (21 Ago 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> aurelio nos hace olvidar al gran case en 5 partidos… al tiempo



Buena impresión de Tchoua ayer, pero quiero verlo en un partido de solera para ver su nivel. Aptitud y actitud tiene, pero luego hay otros factores que también juegan y veremos su rendimiento.



P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Alaba tiene que ser titular en el lateral.



¿Él está por la labor? da la impresión que en la actualidad está más cómodo de central. Lo bueno de este equipo es la polivalencia que tiene.

Carletto tiene una papeleta pelín complicada por esto, teniendo que descartar del 11 jugadores de mucha calidad y nivel. Lo bueno es que la temporada es muy larga, el mundial ahí en medio y van a tener muchos minutos todos.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (21 Ago 2022)

Bueno, bueno, bueno, chavales...¡cómo está el Madrid!

Hacía tiempo (yo creo que desde que se fue Cristiano, quitando algún partido puntual) que no veía un Madrid rollo Hulk contra los siete enanitos. La segunda parte ha sido una cosa muy seria, eh. Poca broma.

El Chumi es un fenómeno generacional. Acaba de llegar y ya está cerrando bocas. Os dije que para octubre le habría quitado la titularidad a Casemiro...me han sobrado dos meses .

Camavinga fenomenal también. Más ofensivo y más elegante que el Chumi (más alocado también). Modric, joder, yo no sé explicar lo de este tío ya...es una cosa de locos completamente que tenga la edad que tiene y siga dando de mamar de esa manera. Habría que hacerle una estatua en el Bernabeu o algo o corear su nombre en el minuto 10...no sé..algo.

En fin...que queda un mundo, por supuesto, que esto no ha hecho más que empezar y que vendrán momentos de bajón...pero yo creo, honestamente, que el Madrid está a años luz de cualquier equipo de la Liga (incluido el Palancas FC).

Hala Madrid, bitches!!!


P.S. ¿Y la carrera de Rüdiger en la jugada del segundo penalty nuestro? Qué arte tiene el pavo...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Ago 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Buena impresión de Tchoua ayer, pero quiero verlo en un partido de solera para ver su nivel. Aptitud y actitud tiene, pero luego hay otros factores que también juegan y veremos su rendimiento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no se si estará por la labor pero es que mendy da el cantazo. 

Vale que para cuando tengamos un equipo en frente con puñales por las bandas pongamos al francés, pero en este tipo de partidos contra rivales inferiores necesitamos otra cosa.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (21 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Pues defensivamente bien, para eso va a ser el mejor en su posición los próximos 10 años.
> 
> Es una puta bestia de la naturaleza.



Patrick Vieira 25 años después.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (21 Ago 2022)

¿Puede ser Modric el mejor centrocampista de la historia?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> ¿Puede ser Modric el mejor centrocampista de la historia?



Eso sólo se puede discutir cuando se retire, o sea, en 2030 o por ahí.


----------



## juantxxxo (21 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> no se si estará por la labor pero es que mendy da el cantazo.
> 
> Vale que para cuando tengamos un equipo en frente con puñales por las bandas pongamos al francés, pero en este tipo de partidos contra rivales inferiores necesitamos otra cosa.



Recuerda que a Rüdiger en el primer partido de pretemporada, Carletto le puso de lateral izquierdo contra el Farsa. Es bastante delatador de por dónde van los tiros, salvo que haya una extrema necesidad (lesiones, expulsados durante un partido....).


----------



## juantxxxo (21 Ago 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> ¿Puede ser Modric el mejor centrocampista de la historia?



Ha habido grandes centrocampistas a lo largo de la historia y no sabría decir que sí con rotundidad. Lo que tengo claro es que cuando cuelgue las botas, las vamos a pasar un poco putas.


----------



## feps (21 Ago 2022)

Desgraciadamente me temo que tanto Kroos como Modric se retiren en junio. Modric es tan bueno que casi parece de La Masía. Lo que diferencia al croata del resto de excelsos centrocampistas históricos es su asombrosa longevidad futbolística.

Creo que estamos todos de acuerdo en que el Madrid lo que más necesita es un 9. Si pudieran fichar otro crack juvenil que la rompa como delantero centro sería la repera. No veo a Haaland en el Madrid, y del Judas mejor no hablar.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Ago 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Recuerda que a Rüdiger en el primer partido de pretemporada, Carletto le puso de lateral izquierdo contra el Farsa. Es bastante delatador de por dónde van los tiros, salvo que haya una extrema necesidad (lesiones, expulsados durante un partido....).





juantxxxo dijo:


> Ha habido grandes centrocampistas a lo largo de la historia y no sabría decir que sí con rotundidad. Lo que tengo claro es que cuando cuelgue las botas, las vamos a pasar un poco putas.



Buenos días.

No pude ni ver el partido, puesto que hubo una velada (importante) de boxeo. En otros tiempos, quizá me hubiera puesto el fútbol, pero ahora con tanta oferta y tantos encuentros, selecciono más.

¿Cómo veis al Madrid este año?, ¿Algún titulito tendrá que rascar, no?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> No pude ni ver el partido, puesto que hubo una velada (importante) de boxeo. En otros tiempos, quizá me hubiera puesto el fútbol, pero ahora con tanta oferta y tantos encuentros, selecciono más.
> 
> ¿Cómo veis al Madrid este año?, ¿Algún titulito tendrá que rascar, no?




ya ha rascado el primero

ve mas futbol y menos boxeo


----------



## juantxxxo (21 Ago 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> No pude ni ver el partido, puesto que hubo una velada (importante) de boxeo. En otros tiempos, quizá me hubiera puesto el fútbol, pero ahora con tanta oferta y tantos encuentros, selecciono más.
> 
> ¿Cómo veis al Madrid este año?, ¿Algún titulito tendrá que rascar, no?



Buenos días!! Andas despistado porque ya ganamos el primer título de la temporada, la Supercopa de Europa


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ya ha rascado el primero
> 
> ve mas futbol y menos boxeo



Dime también qué pelis ver...

Si hubiera sido un partido de Champions o una final, quizá sí lo hubiera visto. 

Ayer se vió uno de los que va a ser el combate del año, y no fue el estelar (Usyk- Joshua II), sino el anterior.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Ago 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Buenos días!! Andas despistado porque ya ganamos el primer título de la temporada, la Supercopa de Europa



Pero me refiero a Liga o Champions. Ni Copa del Rey.

El Madrid se viste por los pies, no puede caer en el error de considerar "título" cualquier cosa.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Ago 2022)

y de Edu que decir....va para centrocampista de época. En la segunda parte aurelio y edu se comieron al celta ellos solos. Son dos putas bestias.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (21 Ago 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> No pude ni ver el partido, puesto que hubo una velada (importante) de boxeo. En otros tiempos, quizá me hubiera puesto el fútbol, pero ahora con tanta oferta y tantos encuentros, selecciono más.
> 
> ¿Cómo veis al Madrid este año?, ¿Algún titulito tendrá que rascar, no?



Yo la Liga la doy, prácticamente, por hecha. La verdad. En Champions se competirá y se llegará a donde se tenga que llegar, pero en Liga yo creo que vamos muy sobrados.


----------



## Woden (21 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo la Liga la doy, prácticamente, por hecha. La verdad. En Champions se competirá y se llegará a donde se tenga que llegar, pero en Liga yo creo que vamos muy sobrados.



Que Dyeus Pter te oiga.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Ago 2022)

Que ayer nos pitaran los penaltis que nos hicieron es buena señal de que nos van a dejar competir en la liga. Las últimas veces que la hemos ganado se han encargado de sacarnos el año siguiente a fuerza de robos.


----------



## juantxxxo (21 Ago 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pero me refiero a Liga o Champions. Ni Copa del Rey.
> 
> El Madrid se viste por los pies, no puede caer en el error de considerar "título" cualquier cosa.



Para mí y creo que para todos los Madridistas de este hilo y los seguidores en general, cualquier título al que se opte es un must. A pesar de que algunos cuando lo gana el Madrid lo consideren un chupito y esas tonterías.

Es importante empezar la temporada con buen pie y así ha sido.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (21 Ago 2022)

Mal hecho, Benzema, mal hecho


Vamos a ver si tenemos las cosas claras. Lo que no puede ser, no puede ser y además es imposible, como dice un proverbio árabe o como decía el padre de Domingo Ortega. Vamos,...




amp.marca.com






Alguien ha podido leer este artículo? Es de pago


----------



## Maestroscuroo (21 Ago 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Que ayer nos pitaran los penaltis que nos hicieron es buena señal de que nos van a dejar competir en la liga. Las últimas veces que la hemos ganado se han encargado de sacarnos el año siguiente a fuerza de robos.



Hombre, es que si no los pitan creo que el colectivo arbitral no sabría en que cueva meterse.


----------



## Silluzollope (21 Ago 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pero me refiero a Liga o Champions. Ni Copa del Rey.
> 
> El Madrid se viste por los pies, no puede caer en el error de considerar "título" cualquier cosa.



Justo las Supercopas y esos titulitos son los que hay que ganar si o si. Si ganas no aportan mucho, pero si los pierdes son gasolina para los antis y la prensa patria.


----------



## Chichimango (21 Ago 2022)

Bueno, pues supongo que ya habrá menos tembleque respecto al Chumi. Ayer tampoco es que hiciera un partidazo, pero estuvo más que correcto, y recordemos que es su segundo partido en todo un Madrid campeón de Europa. Tiene pinta de que no vamos a echar de menos a Case más que lo justo: perdemos esa capacidad única que tenía el brasileño para sostener al equipo cuando llovía azufre, y ganamos el _rock and roll_ aquel del que hablaba Xabi Alonso (con el inestimable aporte de _Caballo Loco_ Camavinga). Lo del segundo tiempo, vamos, un martillo pilón: recuperación-ataque, recuperación-ataque, recuperación-ataque, hasta aburrir y/o machacar al rival.


----------



## feps (21 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Mal hecho, Benzema, mal hecho
> 
> 
> Vamos a ver si tenemos las cosas claras. Lo que no puede ser, no puede ser y además es imposible, como dice un proverbio árabe o como decía el padre de Domingo Ortega. Vamos,...
> ...



El caso es criticar e intentar mancillar como sea una gran victoria. La canallesca es así, son como buitres. 

Eso sí, Benzema está sin chispa y en tres meses hay un Mundial.


----------



## snafu (21 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No lo veo creíble pero en redcafe dicen esto:



Ojalá, ayer sin Kroos eché de menos un especialista en pase largo, contra el celta no hizo falta pero es un recurso necesario. 

Lo fichó Mou, fue si primer y más caro fichaje en el Tottenham, titular nada más llegar, y le dió el rol de Xabi Alonso de iniciar las contras, aunque no consta como asistente muchos goles de Kane empiezan por él. 

Como el Tottenham era una feria en defensa, ha tenido que hacer de pivote, posición poco brillante y apreciada por los panenkitas. 

Es el mejor en la selección danesa, que se quedó robada en semis por la anfitriona Inglaterra en la Eurocopa. En los partidos de este verano de Liga De Las Naciones, se ha enfrentado a Benzema, Alaba, y Modric, que le han puesto ojitos de "fichalo, presi" que lo vi yo. Su asistencia de gol en la victoria frente a Francia es pura magia, de levantar al Bernabeu como la CMK en sus buenos días. En el mundial se la va a sacar, y ya es un gran logro haber llegado ahí con su paisíto.

Lo tuvo que sacar Mou del campo porque no se daba cuenta de que estaba sangrando profusamente, ese día el vikingo nos terminó de ganar a muchos. 

Me temo que para ese rol Ancelotti quiere a Fabián, que termina contrato y lo ficho para el Nápoles, y que me parece un gran jugador, pero Hojberg me parece élite mundial, de los que no se puede dejar en el equipo rival, y es puro adn Real Madrid elegido por Mou como la CMK, hágase, yo traía a los dos. Mientras tanto, continúo mi campaña por su fichaje, me parece una joya infravalorada a punto de ser descubierta (27 años, joven para Mc). 

Saludos y ¡Hala Madrid!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ago 2022)

Parece que el Madrid se va a pasear por la liga.otro año más.


----------



## melf (21 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Mal hecho, Benzema, mal hecho
> 
> 
> Vamos a ver si tenemos las cosas claras. Lo que no puede ser, no puede ser y además es imposible, como dice un proverbio árabe o como decía el padre de Domingo Ortega. Vamos,...
> ...






> JOSÉ VICENTE HERNÁEZ
> 
> Actualizado 21/08/2022 *00:54 CEST*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

snafu dijo:


> Ojalá, ayer sin Kroos eché de menos un especialista en pase largo, contra el celta no hizo falta pero es un recurso necesario.
> 
> Lo fichó Mou, fue si primer y más caro fichaje en el Tottenham, titular nada más llegar, y le dió el rol de Xabi Alonso de iniciar las contras, aunque no consta como asistente muchos goles de Kane empiezan por él.
> 
> ...



El Madrid ya han fichado en el puesto de Casemiro, esto es aire y rollos de periodistas. No tienen a nadie de organizador ni por banda derecha, además del delantero centro. El Madrid irá por jovenes o si acaso por alguno contrastado que quede libre, no veo nada de Bernardos Silvas ni nada por el estilo, creo que Hazard le ha indicado al club el riesgo de esos fichajes.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Ago 2022)

Menos mal que el Barça había ya comprado la liga 

El Madrid ya está líder la segunda jornada


----------



## snafu (21 Ago 2022)

Para substituir a Case se fichó antes, Hojberg a quien sustituiría es a Kroos, que con la pubalgia que padece no está para jugarlo todo, como se ha visto. Parece que la relación con Conte, que tiene sus manías, no es la mejor, y incomprensiblemente para mí, lo he visto en quinielas de transferibles por el Tottenham. 

Sabemos que Mou habla con Floper, y en estas conversaciones su nombre ha salido seguro. Si hubiera podido se lo llevaba a la Roma, pero está a un nivel superior. Si no ahora, veremos a ver que mundial hace, que creo que será bueno, pues Dinamarca es un equipo a diferencia de otras selecciones, y si sigue siendo transferible por el Tottenham, pero viéndole jugar me parece evidente que ha nacido para jugar en el Real Madrid, y vi que Benzema, Modric y Alaba lo ven igual, vea los partidazos de este verano. Qué futbolista.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Ago 2022)

ojito a las estadísticas del partido de Aurelio

90% en pases acertados

3 pases clave

5 duelos ganados

4 despejes

3 intercepciones 3/3 regates completados

el jugador del real madrid con mas despejes (4), mas intercepciones (3) y *MAS RECUPERACIONES (9)


su fichaje dentro de 5 años nos parecerá que fue muy barato

p'tit Quinquin os avisó del potencial de este tio y p'tit quinquin tenía razón*


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Poca excelencia aparenta este año. La realidad es que la plantilla es más corta y diría que peor que el año pasado. Ganar liga y Champions de poco ha servido para apuntalar el equipo. Otro año colgados de Benzema, Vini, Courtois y Vinicius. El equipo ha evolucionado 0 desde el año pasado. Luego, se darán o no los resultados. Repetir Champions sería un milagro porque no se ha dado salto de calidad alguno que permita ser dominadores. La gestión económica, de 10; la deportiva, bastante mejorable.



¿Gestión económica de 10? Pero si el RM está endeudado hasta las cejas y han tenido que vender, con la Tª iniciada, a un titular para maquillar las cuentas.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Que ayer nos pitaran los penaltis que nos hicieron es buena señal de que nos van a dejar competir en la liga. Las últimas veces que la hemos ganado se han encargado de sacarnos el año siguiente a fuerza de robos.




El penalti CLARISIMO lo estuvo revisando el cabron un buen rato , cuando en la primera toma al segundo uno se ve que corta con la mano el balon que iba a gol.

Manotazo en la cara de uno del celta a carvajal y el arbitro sigan jugando. Tarjeta amarilla esperala sentado.

Unas 5 faltas seguidas a Vinicius y 0 tarjetas amarillas. Vinicius con los dedos indicandole a arbitro y los de celta el número de faltas que iban cada vez.

....

Si piensas que la mafia arbitral del farsa antiMadrid este año está de vacaciones vas dado.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Menos mal que el Barça había ya comprado la liga
> 
> El Madrid ya está líder la segunda jornada



Lo que tu Farsa VARcelona tiene comprados es a vuestra mafia arbitral empezando por el VARcelonista autoreconocido Hernández Hernández , y con el otros 5 o 6 mas: de Burgos Bengoechea , Munuera , Clos Gomez , ...De premio tenéis al VARcelonista Roures como inversor financiador del Farsa: si el que os ha comprado las palancas , si el mismo Roures del VAR.
Pero no pasa nada verdad?? Valooorsss


----------



## Th89 (21 Ago 2022)

Plañideras culerdas a razón del arbitraje, y llevamos dos jornadas. Son hasta entrañables 

Y eso que ya tenían ganada la liga hasta la semana pasada.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ojito a las estadísticas del partido de Aurelio
> 
> 90% en pases acertados
> 
> ...




Bueno pero no te apuntes el tanto tu solo que otros también lo decíamos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Mal hecho, Benzema, mal hecho
> 
> 
> Vamos a ver si tenemos las cosas claras. Lo que no puede ser, no puede ser y además es imposible, como dice un proverbio árabe o como decía el padre de Domingo Ortega. Vamos,...
> ...



Qué va a ser de pago...

"

Real Madrid
*Mal hecho, Benzema, mal hecho*
La opinión de José Vicente Hernáez





Benzema celebra el gol que marcó de penalti en Balaídos. CHEMA REY

JOSÉ VICENTE HERNÁEZ

Actualizado 21/08/2022 *00:54 CEST*

Compartir en Facebook
Compartir en Twitter
Compartir en Whatsapp

Real MadridModric alivia el luto del Madrid
Vamos a ver si tenemos las cosas claras. Lo que no puede ser, no puede ser y además es imposible, como dice un proverbio árabe o como decía el padre de *Domingo Ortega*. Vamos, que por muy elegante que fuese el detalle de *Karim Benzema* al dejar tirar el penalti a *Hazard* (posiblemente porque el marcador señalaba un 1-4), lo cierto es que metió la pata.
No por el hecho de que *Hazard* lo fallase (penalti fallado, penalti mal tirado, como decía el gran* Ferenc Puskas*), sino porque ese penalti podría haber supuesto un escalón más de *Benzema* hacia el *Pichichi* y quien sabe si hasta la *Bota de Oro*. ¿Acaso le habrían dejado *Cristiano Ronaldo o Sergio Ramos* tirar un penalti? Nasti de plasti. Pues eso, zapatero a tus zapatos.

Por lo demás, lo mejor del Madrid en este partido es que no necesitó a *Benzema* en absoluto para ganarlo, de donde se deduce que el equipo funcionó casi a la perfección, especialmente, una vez más, el prodigioso *Modric*, autor del gol (del golazo, mejor dicho) que desnivelaba el marcador, así como del impresionante pase a *Vinicius* que significó el 1-3 y rompía el partido por completo.

Ahí se acabó el partido. Pero, además de eso, *Camavinga y Tchouamémi* (infatigables ambos) se encargaron de demostrar que la marcha de Casemiro (al que nunca debería olvidar el madridismo, por cierto) no va a tener consecuencias.
El Celta apenas le creó problemas al Madrid. De hecho, todo el peligro le llegó a* Courtois* a través de los errores de *Mendy*, no demasiados graves en esta ocasión, pero sí en mayor número que otras veces. No pasó nada, pero resulta ya sospechoso que partido tras partido se confunda en el pase... y hasta en un saque de banda.
"


----------



## juantxxxo (21 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ojito a las estadísticas del partido de Aurelio
> 
> 90% en pases acertados
> 
> ...



Unos números brutales. Muy esperanzador estos datos.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (21 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué va a ser de pago...
> 
> "
> 
> ...



Gracias. 

La gente que escribe “cosas” así y cobra por ello, me parece fascinante. No valer nada y llamarlo trabajo.


----------



## The Replicant (21 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> El penalti CLARISIMO lo estuvo revisando el cabron un buen rato , cuando en la primera toma al segundo uno se ve que corta con la mano el balon que iba a gol.



en cambio el de Militao lo vio en milésimas de segundo


----------



## feps (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


>



Un tio que entiende de fútbol marcos lopez , frente a un cantamañanas como julio maldonado que se tiene que poner el apellido de un gran futbolista: Maldini , para darse credibilidad 

logico que un mierda así sea además del farsa


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ago 2022)

Veo demasiada euforia.

A ver, que está muy bien lucir ante un Celta que tiene medio equipo nuevo. Pero eso es una cosa, y otra es lucir en un partido top.

Si que soy de la opinión de que en España podemos conseguir varios títulos, pero la Champions es otra cosa. Y lo de la 14º NO se va a repetir. Si que creo que hasta Cuartos deberíamos llegar, pero luego ya entran demasiados factores en juego que no controlas.

La Liga si que la quiero, la Supercopa también. Y la Copa si no nos van tocando partidos fraticidas, podemos intentar ver que pasa.


----------



## Paobas (21 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Gestión económica de 10? Pero si el RM está endeudado hasta las cejas y han tenido que vender, con la Tª iniciada, a un titular para maquillar las cuentas.



Cuál es esa deuda, rey? La misma que la de tu Farza? Anda, dime las cifras, tanto que sabes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> La gente que escribe “cosas” así y cobra por ello, me parece fascinante. No valer nada y llamarlo trabajo.



No sé cuánto cobra un perrolisto por escribir un artículo, pero la mayoría escriben cosas que podría escribir cualquiera. Espero que les paguen más bien poquito.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Veo demasiada euforia.
> 
> A ver, que está muy bien lucir ante un Celta que tiene medio equipo nuevo. Pero eso es una cosa, y otra es lucir en un partido top.
> 
> ...



El celta es un equipo sparring. Ya dije que va a quedar del 10 para abajo y si no desciende será porque hay 5-6 equipos mucho peores (Girona, Celta, Cádiz,...). Tiene buena pinta el Paciencia que tienen arriba.

En España nuestros rivales ya sabemos quienes son: el Palancas FC y el Patético de Madrí, pero me parecen ambos equipos con muchas guerras internas. Nuestra disputa va a estar en Europa.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (21 Ago 2022)

Ver juntos en la ducha a Vini, Kamavinga, Touchameni, Rüdiger, Alaba y co tiene que ser flipante. Menudos rab0s deben tener. Recuerdo que decían que Makelele tenía una p0lla bestial.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Veo demasiada euforia.
> 
> A ver, que está muy bien lucir ante un Celta que tiene medio equipo nuevo. Pero eso es una cosa, y otra es lucir en un partido top.
> 
> ...



yo para la copa del traidor corrupto y calzonazos felpudo vi saldría con medio equipo suplente. Si se gana bien , si nos eliminan no pasa nada.
Y ahí los ceballos ausencios adelghazards etc que demuestren lo que dicen que valen.

para la copa europa a tope a ver que se consigue.

para la liga también a tope : somos candidatos , pero ojo con confiarse: empezando por la mafia arbitral del farsa que intentará echarnos fuera en cada partido


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (21 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162124
> 
> 
> ¿En serio me tengo que creer que había que endeudar el club en 2.000 M EUR para que se pudieran organizar partidos de tenis en el estadio?
> ...



Tío, eres un *pollavieja *de la hostia, metes un concierto de Metallica ahí, con los tíos con prácticamente 60 años y te vienen 50.000 personas a 100 euros la entrada de media.

20% para el club ya es un kilo .... y la intención será hacer unos 50-100 eventos al año. Lo de los 400 millones yo no lo veo y es imposible, pero lo que yo te digo sí. Pero claro, luego hay que quitar lo que te cuesta tener el chiringuito abierto.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (21 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Para quien no haya visto esa final de la Copa de la UEFA yo se lo cuento:
> 
> El Español llegó a la final de la Copa de la UEFA con Javier Clemente de entrenador (creo que fue antes de ser seleccionador español) jugando bien. La final fue a doble partido. En el partido de ida jugaron un partidazo y ganaron 3-0 a su rival que era un equipo alemán. Pues resulta que en el partido de vuelta, el muy gilipollas va y pone a todo el equipo a defender cerca del área. Pero no a defender bien teniendo el balón estilo italiano antiguo y haciendo contraataques, no, sino que en cuanto tenían el balón pegaban un patadón y se lo regalaban a la defensa contraria, y esto sin que los alemanes presionaran ni nada. Pues los alemanes, sin jugar gran cosa, simplemente hicieron lo único que podían hacer, que era atacar teniendo enfrente a todos los jugadores del Español defendiendo frente al área. Sin hacer gran cosa, les fueron metiendo un gol tras otro hasta empatar la eliminatoria, y luego ya no recuerdo si en la prórroga o en los penalties ganaron el título.
> 
> Hoy en día eso no lo hace ni el equipo más pequeño, que cuando coge el balón al menos intenta hacer un contraataque para joderte vivo, y si no puede, pues perder el tiempo con el balón, no regalárselo estúpidamente al rival. No digamos ya un finalista de la Copa de la UEFA que tenía grandes jugadores, que jugaba bien y que había ganado con merecimiento el partido de ida 3-0 demostrando que en el partido de vuelta jugando igual al menos podrían empatar tranquilamente o hasta volver a ganar. Es la más vergonzante mancha en el historial de Javier Clemente. Demostró ser un cagado y acomplejado de la hostia.



Recuerdo que yo era un niño y estaba viendo el partido con mi abuelo, pues nada, mi abuelo a los 30 minutos dijo que se iba a dormir que esto estaba perdido. Sin cabrearse ni nada, con cara de resignación.


----------



## arriondas (21 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Veo demasiada euforia.
> 
> A ver, que está muy bien lucir ante un Celta que tiene medio equipo nuevo. Pero eso es una cosa, y otra es lucir en un partido top.
> 
> ...



Sólo han transcurrido dos jornadas. Empezar con buen pie siempre es algo positivo, pero aún es pronto para pensar que este año el Madrid va a ganarlo todo. Y eso es algo aplicable a cualquier equipo, sean cuales sean sus objetivos.

El Sporting de Gijón comenzó con buen pie la temporada pasada, para luego ir a menos y acabar luchando por no bajar a Segunda B. Un ejemplo algo extremo, pero que vale para ilustrar que la temporada es larga. Y encima, con un Mundial justo en el medio, lo cual es bastante peligroso. en mi opinión.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Ver juntos en la ducha a Vini, Kamavinga, Touchameni, Rüdiger, Alaba y co tiene que ser flipante. Menudos rab0s deben tener. Recuerdo que decían que Makelele tenía una p0lla bestial.



Típico forero de burbuja.info/guardería.


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Veo demasiada euforia.
> 
> A ver, que está muy bien lucir ante un Celta que tiene medio equipo nuevo. Pero eso es una cosa, y otra es lucir en un partido top.
> 
> ...



Si con el equipazo que tiene este año el madrí no gana la champions entonces no la volvéis a ganar en la vida...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> yo para la copa del traidor corrupto y calzonazos felpudo vi saldría con medio equipo suplente.



Imagina una final de Copa Real Madrid-Betis:

1.- Se jugaría en el Bernabéu recién terminado, porque los mismos sevillanos preferirían un estadio grande y no excesivamente lejos de Sevilla.

2.- Cuando sonara el himno de España *nadie lo abuchearía.

Y toda la antiEspaña viendo eso por la tele.*


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ojito a las estadísticas del partido de Aurelio
> 
> 90% en pases acertados
> 
> ...



Tu has visto lo que dice Andrés Onrubia, que se traga todo el fútbol francés.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Eso sí, Benzema está sin chispa y en tres meses hay un Mundial.



El problema de la chispa a la edad de Benzema (o Lewandowski) es que un día se te va por cualquier cosa y ya no vuelve. 

A menos que seas Modric, claro. Alguien le llamó Smeagol durante el partido y creo que lo clavó: encontró el Anillo Único en el fondo del río, no se lo contó a nadie, y va a seguir a lo suyo hasta que tenga 110 años.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ago 2022)

Massana pide el transfer request


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sólo han transcurrido dos jornadas. Empezar con buen pie siempre es algo positivo, pero aún es pronto para pensar que este año el Madrid va a ganarlo todo. Y eso es algo aplicable a cualquier equipo, sean cuales sean sus objetivos.



Una buena parte de los foreros madridistas de por aquí andábamos preocupados por varios factores que podían fallarnos:

1.- La prolongación de la longevidad de jugadores esenciales y prácticamente insustituibles (Modric, Benzema, Kroos; insustituible sobre todo el primero) A los jugadores viejos cuando les llega el bajón suele ser brusco y suele ser después de las vacaciones.

2.- La integración de fichajes que son proyectos de futuro importantes y por los que se ha hecho una apuesta muy costosa: Camavinga, Chuminauer.

3.- La tendencia de los equipos de Ancelotti a disolverse como azucarillos pasado cierto tiempo debido a un exceso de buen rollito.

4.- Añádele a esto el impacto reciente y sorpresivo de la marcha de un jugador mítico y con una labor altamente estratégica dentro y fuera del campo.

Un par de partidos malos al inicio de la temporada no serían necesariamente para hacer sonar todas las alarmas ante estas amenazas potenciales pero hemos visto un par de partidos buenos, además saldados con victorias, y en los que se han visto detalles concretos que contribuyen a alejar todos estos miedos.

Naturalmente ponerse como objetivo ganarlo todo es un delirio y un feo indicio del pecado que los griegos llamaban _hybris,_ la soberbia e insensatez que se abate sobre los mortales para los que los dioses han decretado la ruina. Pero pensar que este equipo es favorito para ganar la Liga y que, Benzema mediante, está entre los cuatro u cinco favoritos para la Champions es una proyección razonable, no una fanfarronada.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Naturalmente ponerse como objetivo ganarlo todo es una insensatez y un feo indicio del pecado que los griegos llamaban _hybris,_ la soberbia e insensatez que se abate sobre los mortales para los que los dioses han decretado la ruina.



Me he acordado de Florentino y su primera etapa, con los galácticos, el Centenario, lo de Makelele...

Por cierto, Floren hace veinte años quería demoler el Bernabeu y sustituirlo por un estadio nuevo en Las Rozas o Comenar. Menos mal que no lo hizo. Como leí una vez, hay algo más dañino para una comunidad que un líder incompetente: un líder muy competente que avanza en la dirección equivocada.


----------



## zahara_ (21 Ago 2022)

INACEPTABLE que el mafioso gafudo admita casi medio 11 de raza aria

Resién entró la morterada de la venta del favelario y no entrarán más negratas porque la dinojunta no saca la chequera cuando desde esta cuenta se avanzó la necesidad de Bellingham, Nkunku y TAA/Reece James.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Resién entró la morterada de la venta del favelario...



Panchito nazi detectado. Acá le dejo mis dies, lisensiado muktinick.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Para quien no haya visto esa final de la Copa de la UEFA yo se lo cuento:
> 
> El Español llegó a la final de la Copa de la UEFA con Javier Clemente de entrenador (creo que fue antes de ser seleccionador español) jugando bien. La final fue a doble partido. En el partido de ida jugaron un partidazo y ganaron 3-0 a su rival que era un equipo alemán. Pues resulta que en el partido de vuelta, el muy gilipollas va y pone a todo el equipo a defender cerca del área. Pero no a defender bien teniendo el balón estilo italiano antiguo y haciendo contraataques, no, sino que en cuanto tenían el balón pegaban un patadón y se lo regalaban a la defensa contraria, y esto sin que los alemanes presionaran ni nada. Pues los alemanes, sin jugar gran cosa, simplemente hicieron lo único que podían hacer, que era atacar teniendo enfrente a todos los jugadores del Español defendiendo frente al área. Sin hacer gran cosa, les fueron metiendo un gol tras otro hasta empatar la eliminatoria, y luego ya no recuerdo si en la prórroga o en los penalties ganaron el título.
> 
> Hoy en día eso no lo hace ni el equipo más pequeño, que cuando coge el balón al menos intenta hacer un contraataque para joderte vivo, y si no puede, pues perder el tiempo con el balón, no regalárselo estúpidamente al rival. No digamos ya un finalista de la Copa de la UEFA que tenía grandes jugadores, que jugaba bien y que había ganado con merecimiento el partido de ida 3-0 demostrando que en el partido de vuelta jugando igual al menos podrían empatar tranquilamente o hasta volver a ganar. Es la más vergonzante mancha en el historial de Javier Clemente. Demostró ser un cagado y acomplejado de la hostia.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, que está muy bien lucir ante un Celta que tiene medio equipo nuevo. Pero eso es una cosa, y otra es lucir en un partido top.



Bueno, medio equipo nuevo tampoco, tenían al portero y a 3 jugadores de campo, creo.

Es una buena victoria fuera contra un equipo de cierto nivel. Si ganamos al Espanyol y empezamos con 9 puntos fuera de casa (por cierto, alguien sabe por qué volvemos a jugar tantos partidos fuera en las primeras jornadas?), es un comienzo cojonudo. Quiere decir que cuando la temporada se ponga cuesta arriba, que ya se pondrá, es más probable que nos toque un partido asequible en casa.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (21 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ojito a las estadísticas del partido de Aurelio
> 
> 90% en pases acertados
> 
> ...



Chumino


----------



## 4motion (21 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ojito a las estadísticas del partido de Aurelio
> 
> 90% en pases acertados
> 
> ...



Vale, pero yo también lo dije.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bueno, medio equipo nuevo tampoco, tenían al portero y a 3 jugadores de campo, creo.
> 
> Es una buena victoria fuera contra un equipo de cierto nivel. Si ganamos al Espanyol y empezamos con 9 puntos fuera de casa (por cierto, alguien sabe por qué volvemos a jugar tantos partidos fuera en las primeras jornadas?), es un comienzo cojonudo. Quiere decir que cuando la temporada se ponga cuesta arriba, que ya se pondrá, es más probable que nos toque un partido asequible en casa.



Porque de toda la vida es más fácil empezar mal la temporada con varias salidas consecutivas, y si se empieza mal, ya se puede dar paso a la campaña de prensa de "crisis en el Madrid". En esa tesitura si los árbitros empiezan a joderte a saco se les ve menos el plumero que si se ponen a joder a un equipo pujante-

Es un poco como los partidos de baloncesto del Real Madrid en los años 1980 en Yugoslavia: el entorno era tan corrupto y lo tenían todo tan en contra que para ganar tenían que dominar desde el principio-


----------



## Maestroscuroo (21 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Veo demasiada euforia.
> 
> A ver, que está muy bien lucir ante un Celta que tiene medio equipo nuevo. Pero eso es una cosa, y otra es lucir en un partido top.
> 
> ...



No es euforia, es ver que hace 4/5/6 años a estas alturas el Barca ya te sacaba 4/6 puntos y adiós a la Liga a finales de septiembre. 
Ahora somos un bloque y competimos. Podemos hacerlo mucho mejor que lo demostrado hasta ahora pero de momento el equipo está respondiendo. Es lo más importante para generar buen rollo en el vestuario y tener a todo el mundo enganchado.


----------



## Paobas (21 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bueno, medio equipo nuevo tampoco, tenían al portero y a 3 jugadores de campo, creo.
> 
> Es una buena victoria fuera contra un equipo de cierto nivel. Si ganamos al Espanyol y empezamos con 9 puntos fuera de casa (por cierto, alguien sabe por qué volvemos a jugar tantos partidos fuera en las primeras jornadas?), es un comienzo cojonudo. Quiere decir que cuando la temporada se ponga cuesta arriba, que ya se pondrá, es más probable que nos toque un partido asequible en casa.



Para que avancen las obras de la nave espacial


----------



## Paobas (21 Ago 2022)

Dónde anda el forero que dijo ayer antes del descanso que el Chumino era un paquete? Está por aquí aún?


----------



## fred (21 Ago 2022)

Ayer el trastornado de los numeros de la Cope dijo que la CKM había sido titular en Liga en 99 partidos,joer tenía la percepción de que habían jugado absolutamente todo y sale a menos de la mitad de partidos ligueros.El record lo tienen Pirri,Zoco y Velazquez con 168 partidos.


----------



## arriondas (21 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Una buena parte de los foreros madridistas de por aquí andábamos preocupados por varios factores que podían fallarnos:
> 
> 1.- La prolongación de la longevidad de jugadores esenciales y prácticamente insustituibles (Modric, Benzema, Kroos; insustituible sobre todo el primero) A los jugadores viejos cuando les llega el bajón suele ser brusco y suele ser después de las vacaciones.
> 
> ...



Hombre, el Madrid siempre está en la pomada de favoritos para las competiciones en las que juega, negarlo sería de necios. Otro tema es ver cómo llegan a final de temporada. Y el Mundial... ojito con eso, porque puede que veamos unas cuantas sorpresas. Cortar la temporada en dos puede afectar a muchos grandes (Madrid, Barça, los gordos de la Premier, el PSG, el Bayern...)


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Cuál es esa deuda, rey? La misma que la de tu Farza? Anda, dime las cifras, tanto que sabes.











El Real Madrid aprueba un nuevo préstamo de 225 millones para el césped retráctil del Bernabéu


En el orden del día de la Asamblea de socios compromisarios celebrada esta mañana ha quedado aprobada también la propuesta para la ampliación de la autorización a la Junta Directiv




www.marca.com





_remodelación del estadio Santiago Bernabéu, que ya se financia con un primer préstamo aprobado de *575 millones. *
_
_El Real Madrid aprueba un nuevo préstamo de *225 millones* para el césped retráctil del Bernabéu_

Con la timo-reforma del estadio reconocen 800 M EUR de deuda.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Cuál es esa deuda, rey? La misma que la de tu Farza? Anda, dime las cifras, tanto que sabes.











La deuda bruta del Real Madrid es de 901 millones de euros


El Real Madrid celebró su Asamblea para someter a la aprobación de los socios compromisarios las cuentas del ejercicio económico de la temporada 2019/20 y de la




www.mundodeportivo.com





Los amigos del Mundo Deportivo aportan más datos


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Ago 2022)

Gran homenaje a Casemiro. FloPer = dios del antimadridismo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Me he acordado de Florentino y su primera etapa, con los galácticos, el Centenario, lo de Makelele...
> 
> Por cierto, Floren hace veinte años quería demoler el Bernabeu y sustituirlo por un estadio nuevo en Las Rozas o Comenar. Menos mal que no lo hizo. Como leí una vez, hay algo más dañino para una comunidad que un líder incompetente: un líder muy competente que avanza en la dirección equivocada.



FloPer es un cáncer. Es un psicópata peligroso que odia al RM. Lo de la Superliga es el mayor ataque posible a la historia del RM:

- Quiere renegar de la UEFA, organizadora del campeonato que ha elevado al RM al nivel de leyenda, y montar un campeonato nuevo.
- Quiere tirar a la basura el palmarés del RM en la Copa de Europa y partir de cero.

Si atacas a la UEFA... atacas al palmarés del RM.

Si boicoteas a la UEFA... boicoteas al historial del RM.

Si desprestigias a la UEFA... desprestigias al RM.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Hombre, el Madrid siempre está en la pomada de favoritos para las competiciones en las que juega, negarlo sería de necios. Otro tema es ver cómo llegan a final de temporada. Y el Mundial... ojito con eso, porque puede que veamos unas cuantas sorpresas. Cortar la temporada en dos puede afectar a muchos grandes (Madrid, Barça, los gordos de la Premier, el PSG, el Bayern...)



No tenemos ni idea de lo que puede pasar, pero todos los grandes aportan jugadores al Mundial más o menos por igual y es de esperar que no sea un factor diferencial entre ellos en la Champions. Por mi parte, en Pintus yo confío, él es mi pastor, nada me falta.

En la Liga, tampoco sabemos si será mejor o peor que lo que les pasará a los equipos pequeños, que tendrán a sus jugadores en sus casas tocándose los c*jones.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> FloPer es un cáncer. Es un psicópata peligroso que odia al RM. Lo de la Superliga es el mayor ataque posible a la historia del RM:
> 
> - Quiere renegar de la UEFA, organizadora del campeonato que ha elevado al RM al nivel de leyenda, y montar un campeonato nuevo.
> - Quiere tirar a la basura el palmarés del RM en la Copa de Europa y partir de cero.
> ...



El Madrid ha ganado 14 veces el máximo trofeo continental,da igual como quieras llamarlo o quien lo organice...otra cosa son tus deseos.

Las copas de Europa del Madrid de baloncesto en los 70 han desaparecido porque ahora haya Euroliga?


----------



## Paobas (21 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El Real Madrid aprueba un nuevo préstamo de 225 millones para el césped retráctil del Bernabéu
> 
> 
> En el orden del día de la Asamblea de socios compromisarios celebrada esta mañana ha quedado aprobada también la propuesta para la ampliación de la autorización a la Junta Directiv
> ...



Supongo que esa deuda es la misma que la de tu Barsita, que debe 1400 kilos NO invertidos; es decir, deuda neta. Los 800 kilos que debe el Madrid es UNA INVERSIÓN en una máquina de generar dinero cuyos beneficios darán para pagar sus costes en pocos años y a partir de ahí ingresar en limpio. No ves la diferencia?


----------



## arriondas (21 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No tenemos ni idea de lo que puede pasar, pero todos los grandes aportan jugadores al Mundial más o menos por igual y es de esperar que no sea un factor diferencial entre ellos en la Champions. Por mi parte, en Pintus yo confío, él es mi pastor, nada me falta.
> 
> En la Liga, tampoco sabemos si será mejor o peor que lo que les pasará a los equipos pequeños, que tendrán a sus jugadores en sus casas tocándose los c*jones.



También está el hecho de que muchos jugadores van a tener un ojo puesto en su club, y otro en su selección. Por ejemplo, para Modric es su último Mundial, y quizá quiera llegar muy bien hasta final de año. Luego... ya se verá.

A ver que ocurre después del mundial, si pasa como en otros deportes después de unos Juegos de Invierno, con pruebas de Copa del Mundo aún pendientes pero con el lógico bajón en muchos. Dependerá que como se les de en Qatar (cuidado con Brasil...)

Para mí es muy mala idea colar el Mundial en medio de la temporada, puede trastocar todo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Tu has visto lo que dice Andrés Onrubia, que se traga todo el fútbol francés.




No se quien es


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Hombre, el Madrid siempre está en la pomada de favoritos para las competiciones en las que juega, negarlo sería de necios.



Tengo curiosidad por lo que dicen del RM este año las casas de apuestas que el año pasado no lo ponían ni entre los diez primeros favoritos para la Champions, empatado con el Atalanta, teniendo en cuenta que tiene casi la misma plantilla de la temporada anterior con los treintaañeros un poco más treintaañeros.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El Madrid ha ganado 14 veces el máximo trofeo continental,da igual como quieras llamarlo o quien lo organice...otra cosa son tus deseos.
> 
> Las copas de Europa del Madrid de baloncesto en los 70 han desaparecido porque ahora haya Euroliga?



A mí me parece que hay que ser o muy bobo o muy malo para anunciar el boicot a la *UEFA, *y la creación de un campeonato alternativo, con el RM en semifinales de la Champions League de la *UEFA*.

Si te lo tengo que explicar mal andamos.

FloPer fue como el tonto de clase en el colegio, al que los otros animan para que dé la cara a la hora de proponer al profesor una mamarrachada... Luego la peña se echa atrás y el tonto queda retratado.

Al RM le va bien con el actual formato de la CL de la UEFA, querer destruir el campeonato y montar un aberrante formato nuevo es una mongolada. 

Antes que mendigar por nuevos ingresos que deje de tirar el dinero con la timo-reforma del estadio.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Para mí es muy mala idea colar el Mundial en medio de la temporada, puede trastocar todo.



Es un signo evidente de corrupción. Si Rusia anduviera en el ajo los servicios secretos americanos ya habrían sacado alguna foto de la gente de la FIFA saliendo de las reuniones con el comité organizador cargados con sacos de dinero. Como no es el caso, tenemos todos que tragar con esta vergüenza que es un secreto a voces.


----------



## arriondas (21 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad por lo que dicen del RM este año las casas de apuestas que el año pasado no lo ponían ni entre los diez primeros favoritos para la Champions, empatado con el Atalanta, teniendo en cuenta que tiene casi la misma plantilla de la temporada anterior con los treintaañeros un poco más treintaañeros.



Como ganó, estará mucho más arriba. Creo yo, vamos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como ganó, estará mucho más arriba. Creo yo, vamos.



Quinto, acabo de leer, con 10 a 1. El año pasado andaba por los 30 a 1. Algo es algo.

Tiene sentido que pongan por delante a City, Liverpool, Bayern. ¡Pero al PSG! ¿Es que la gente no aprende?


----------



## arriondas (21 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Quinto, acabo de leer, con 10 a 1. El año pasado andaba por los 30 a 1. Algo es algo.
> 
> Tiene sentido que pongan por delante a City, Liverpool, Bayern. ¡Pero al PSG! ¿Es que la gente no aprende?



Negocio, vender la moto. Yo antes pensaba que el PSG era favorito a todo. Ahora ya no, al final es una casa de putas donde cada jugador hace la guerra por su cuenta. Les vale para ganar la liga francesa, pero en Europa volverán a fracasar.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Supongo que esa deuda es la misma que la de tu Barsita, que debe 1400 kilos NO invertidos; es decir, deuda neta. Los 800 kilos que debe el Madrid es UNA INVERSIÓN en una máquina de generar dinero cuyos beneficios darán para pagar sus costes en pocos años y a partir de ahí ingresar en limpio. No ves la diferencia?



Desarrolla un poco lo de la "máquina de generar dinero", por favor. 

Según la prensa afín, la explotación del estadio le va a reportar al RM *míseros 18 M / EUR / Temporada*. 

A mí me parece una minucia para un club como el RM. Éso lo tira FloPer el gili-fichajes cada año: Lucas Silva, Faubert, Gravesen, Diogo, Odegaard, Reinier, Brahim Díaz, Kubo, etc...


----------



## _Suso_ (21 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es un signo evidente de corrupción. Si Rusia anduviera en el ajo los servicios secretos americanos ya habrían sacado alguna foto de la gente de la FIFA saliendo de las reuniones con el comité organizador cargados con sacos de dinero. Como no es el caso, tenemos todos que tragar con esta vergüenza que es un secreto a voces.



Después de ver al presidente de Qatar visitar a España, una de las mayores dictaduras y más machistas y xenófobas del mundo, al que impusieron las más altas medallas en el congreso y en el ayuntamiento de Madrid, temas por los que ni podemos, ni psoe, mi pp, ni ningún medio de comunicación dijo ni mu, me quedó claro lo que es occidente y sus políticos, putas vendidas a los musulmanes.


----------



## zahara_ (21 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Desarrolla un poco lo de la "máquina de generar dinero", por favor.
> 
> Según la prensa afín, la explotación del estadio le va a reportar al RM *míseros 18 M / EUR / Temporada*.
> 
> A mí me parece una minucia para un club como el RM. Éso lo tira FloPer el gili-fichajes cada año: Lucas Silva, Faubert, Gravesen, Diogo, Odegaard, Reinier, Brahim Díaz, Kubo, etc...



*Florentino Pérez pacta con Legends la explotación del Bernabéu a cambio de 400 millones al año*
La empresa estadounidense se encargaría de la comercialización del estadio, que acogería todo tipo de eventos, durante 25 años y se llevaría el 20% de los beneficios.


Confirmamos que hemos encontrado al tonto del foro, recoge tu owned y cierra la puerta al salir cuñao.


----------



## Paobas (21 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Desarrolla un poco lo de la "máquina de generar dinero", por favor.
> 
> Según la prensa afín, la explotación del estadio le va a reportar al RM *míseros 18 M / EUR / Temporada*.
> 
> A mí me parece una minucia para un club como el RM. Éso lo tira FloPer el gili-fichajes cada año: Lucas Silva, Faubert, Gravesen, Diogo, Odegaard, Reinier, Brahim Díaz, Kubo, etc...



Espero que dentro de 3 años con las cuentas de la explotación del estadio auditadas y publicadas pidas perdón y borres todas tus cuentas en burbuja.info


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

estais respondiendo a @tigrisdelagalia un culo rabioso envidioso de la farsa del VARcelona que escupe sus mentiras y manipulaciones a ver si las puede colar como verdades

pero hombreee..... boton ignore...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

para los que como yo aun no habeis visto jugar a haland en el shity
acaba de empezar
nuevo castillo - mierda de manchester


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Espero que dentro de 3 años con las cuentas de la explotación del estadio auditadas y publicadas pidas perdón y borres todas tus cuentas en burbuja.info



Este tipo de multinicks nunca dura tanto. A mí se me da bien averiguar quién anda detrás de cada avatar pero no me parece bien usar medidas drásticas con un simple forofo peñazo. Yo te sugiero que lo ignores, aunque, claro, tú haz lo que veas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> nuevo castillo - mierda de manchester



¿Las traducciones son tuyas o son automáticas?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Las traducciones son tuyas o son automáticas?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

Chicos, os convoco a un hilo sobre fútbol en la Guardería.





__





Deportes - Futbolistas en activo que iban para cracks y que andan por ahí derroídos en vida.


Por veinticinco pesetas, empiezo yo: Bojan Kircic. El nuevo Messi de la Massía actualmente juega en Japón tras una deslumbrante carrera en el Stoke City de segunda división inglesa, el Alavés y la fscinante liga canadiense. Por favor, si podéis, enrollaros un poco con fotos, enlaces y...




www.burbuja.info





Yo he puesto un fracasado del FCB para que los culés os piquéis y aportéis contraejemplos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)

Hasta el imbécil este se rinde a la evidencia:


----------



## filets (21 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hasta el imbécil este se rinde a la evidencia:



Un MENA le ha robado el movil y esta tuiteando por el


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No se quien es



ES un colega del Iñaki Angulo, se ve todo el fútbol francés y hablaba maravillas del chumi, fue mejor jugador francés en algunos meses el añño pasado y un impacto en la liga al nivel de la ratatouille, lo que pasa es que siempre ha jugado en doble pivote. El año pasado el Mónaco se comió en un partido al PSG, el jugaba con otro veterano al lado.


----------



## feps (21 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ES un colega del Iñaki Angulo, se ve todo el fútbol francés y hablaba maravillas del chumi, fue mejor jugador francés en algunos meses el añño pasado y un impacto en la liga al nivel de la ratatouille, lo que pasa es que siempre ha jugado en doble pivote. El año pasado el Mónaco se comió en un partido al PSG, el jugaba con otro veterano al lado.



Si coge confianza, en enero Tchouaméni se bastará y se sobrará para jugar como único pivote defensivo. Camavinga necesita subir mucho al ataque, de hecho parece el sustituto natural de Modric y no sabe jugar muy atrás.


----------



## Paobas (21 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Massana pide el transfer request



Y tú has pedido perdón ya por llamar Paquete al Chumino en el 30' ayer tras la cerrada de horto?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (21 Ago 2022)

En Champions hay 4 equipos que están por delante: El Liverpool, el Shitty, el PSG y el Bayern. Luego creo que vendríamos nosotros con otro par de equipos.

Para mi esos 4 tendrían más opciones que nosotros, PERO son opciones. No quiere decir que a doble partido te ganen (Ya se vio el año pasado donde no eramos favoritos en ninguna eliminatoria, si acaso 50-50 en la del Chelsea, pasamos 3 eliminatorias y además la final).

Puede haber sorteos trampa o no. Pensad que el Liverpool se plantó en la final este año eliminando al Inter, al Benfica y al Villarreal. Puedes tener suerte con los sorteos y que no te toque ningún coco hasta la final. El año pasado nos tocaron 3, igual que en la 11º tuvimos suerte con los cruces (Roma, Wolfsburgo...).

Si eres el 5-6º en discordia estás obligado a competir, pero tienes que saber donde estás. Y la Champions tiene un componente de suerte que no se controla, que a veces te favorece y a veces no. Tienes que ser muy bueno y tener un puntito de suerte para acceder a ella. 

Expectante de ver a los vecinos y luego a los de las palancas a ver si suman 3 puntos o no.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

fin de la primera parte
gana el new castle 2-1 al shity!
se los han comido fisicamente

lo que mas importa : haland : esta DE SA PA RE CI DO : asi con mayusculas
si eso es un fichaje de no se cuantos trillones de euros...

no si al final habremos tenido toda la suerte del mundo no hipotecando el club por la rata antimadridista y por este otro


----------



## BBorg (21 Ago 2022)

2-1 pierde el City en Newcastle vamooossss urracasss 

Y el vikingo no ha mojao aún y no la huele a ver si sale pepino el melón


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Ago 2022)

mandriles os voy a llamar negriles, os mola más?







negrizal


----------



## BBorg (21 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> A mí me parece que hay que ser o muy bobo o muy malo para anunciar el boicot a la *UEFA, *y la creación de un campeonato alternativo, con el RM en semifinales de la Champions League de la *UEFA*.
> 
> Si te lo tengo que explicar mal andamos.
> 
> ...



A mí no me gusta el formato de la SuperLiga y me gusta mucho el de la Champions con participantes de todos los países y eliminatorias bestiales, aunque me sobra la liguilla, yo la quitaría.

Pero es lógico que los clubes grandes quieran hacerse con el control absoluto dell negocio que ellos mismos generan y no quieran que lo controlen unos burócratas ultracorruptos que no pintan absolutamente NADA positivo y les roban el dinero y los parrtidos como el ultracorrupto Barsa demostró durante 20 años de tener a todos los árbitros y UEFA a su favor pagados por los separatistas y sus bancos judíos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si coge confianza, en enero Tchouaméni se bastará y se sobrará para jugar como único pivote defensivo. Camavinga necesita subir mucho al ataque, de hecho parece el sustituto natural de Modric y no sabe jugar muy atrás.



Camavinga es un perfil diferente a Modric, es un conductor de balón, Modric atrae jugadores y suelta balón, esol o explica Marcos López muy bien. En la segunda parte estaba más arriba, me imagino que se lo diría Carletto, logicamente, en el primer tiempo estaba muy parejo con CHumi, necesita tiempo para adaptarse y definir un puesto, tendrá que mejorar mucho con el tema de la inventiva, o tener otro jugador tipo Modric. Es ver como evoluciona, desde luego buenos maestros le quedan en el club, para distintas cosas como son Kroos y Modric.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> fin de la primera parte
> gana el new castle 2-1 al shity!
> se los han comido fisicamente
> 
> ...



Yo esperaría varias jornadas, pero yo a mis amigos alemanes se lo he dicho ya: En Alemania los equipos son bastante "alegres" y se defiende "poco". Suelen jugar abiertos y hay bastantes goles de media por jornada. Por eso Lewandoski y Haaland se ponian las botas tanto. Como dato, en todo el año pasado en Alemania solo hubo 16 empates a cero (Apenas el 5% de los partidos). En España hubo 43 empates a cero (11% de los partidos)

1-0s en Alemania: 35 partidos (11%). 1-0s en Inglaterra: 65 partidos (17%). 1-0s en España: 74 partidos (19%) (Datos del año pasado, vale 1-0 o 0-1)

Ahora se han ido a dos Ligas diferentes. La española precisamente no es una en la que se juegue abierto, ahi tenéis los datos, pero la inglesa tampoco es la panacea, aunque los partidos sean más correcalles que aquí. Eso si, comparado con Alemania la diferencia es sustancial (En Alemania hay menos partidos: 380 en España e Inglaterra, en Alemania 306, pero en porcentaje está bastante por debajo)


----------



## feps (21 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Camavinga es un perfil diferente a Modric, es un conductor de balón, Modric atrae jugadores y suelta balón, esol o explica Marcos López muy bien. En la segunda parte estaba más arriba, me imagino que se lo diría Carletto, logicamente, en el primer tiempo estaba muy parejo con CHumi, necesita tiempo para adaptarse y definir un puesto, tendrá que mejorar mucho con el tema de la inventiva, o tener otro jugador tipo Modric. Es ver como evoluciona, desde luego buenos maestros le quedan en el club, para distintas cosas como son Kroos y Modric.



Camavinga y Modric son diferentes, pero digamos que los únicos que pueden en esta plantilla jugar dignamente en la posición del croata son él y Ceballos, porque Hazard me temo que es un exfutbolista.


----------



## BBorg (21 Ago 2022)

3-1 pierde la maricona catalana jejeje vamooosssss a quemarlo vivo al calvo hijo de perra


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Camavinga y Modric son diferentes, pero digamos que los únicos que pueden en esta plantilla jugar dignamente en la posición del croata son él y Ceballos, porque Hazard me temo que es un exfutbolista.



nuevamente te vuelvo a responder que ceballos siendo centrocampista : 
no hace pases con peligro para el rival
no hace pases de gol
no tiene gol
y solo se dedica a dar el balon a quien tiene a su lado o como mucho a alguien algo mas adelante

si no es cierto lo que digo , ponme un video donde esten las jugadas , asistencias , goles , ... de ceballos

dicho esto , te respondo nuevamente : decir que ceballos puede suplir dignamente a modric supera ya la tomadura de pelo!
es como si digo que asensio puede suplir dignamente a benzema o a vinicius.

lo unico que tiene ceballos es actitud , nada mas.
no tiene nivel Real Madrid ni de coña : es más , ya te dije que ni er betis puja por el

en fin... pero vosotros seguireis con ceballos que es la polla y una promesa
pues fale


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

3-1!!!!

el newcastle comiendose al shity

haland : despertó : una carrera y tiro al palo ,
pero no ha hecho nada mas : un fantasma en el campo --> de que no aparece , esta desaparecido

como sea este el futuro de su paso por la liga pirata... pfff


----------



## filets (21 Ago 2022)

Ceballos es el nuevo Isco


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> 3-1!!!!
> 
> el newcastle comiendose al shity
> 
> ...



Todavia gana la Liga el Arsenal .


----------



## BBorg (21 Ago 2022)

Mierda, gol del vikingo 3-2 y faltan 30 mins

Que asco me da el City es como si el Celta lo compran los narcos y lo convierten en el más rico de España

Buah 3-3 a tomar por culo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

gol de haland

pero joder es que le han dejado rematar : el portero y el defensa mirando


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

3-3 el new castle
joder se caen en 5 minutos


----------



## feps (21 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> nuevamente te vuelvo a responder que ceballos siendo centrocampista :
> no hace pases con peligro para el rival
> no hace pases de gol
> no tiene gol
> ...



Ha quedado claro que te encanta Ceballos. Si está en la plantilla habrá que utilizarlo cuando sea necesario. ¿Que no es un crack? De acuerdo, como tampoco Vallejo, pero puede jugar en la posición de Modric perfectamente.

Como no dosifiquen mucho a Modric, en febrero estará reventado. Espero que el cuerpo técnico lo tenga presente y juegue la mitad que la temporada pasada. Para eso están Camavinga y también Ceballos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

siguen 3-3

el new castle se ha venido abajo fisicamente

pero al city le han hecho lo mismo que le hizo el madrid : con rapidez marearles y les caen los goles : pierden la posicion y el orden


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

bueno el arbitro....
como aqui los arbitros del farsa arbitrando en contra del equipo pequeño que va empatando o ganando al farsa
era tarjeta amarilla y le saca roja directa a uno del new castle
en fin...
en piratalandia tambien tiene que ganar el shity sea como sea


corrije el arbitro porque el var le ha avisado
cambia la roja por amarilla
joder si es que era descaraooo....


----------



## Gorrión (21 Ago 2022)

Lleváis toda la tarde discutiendo con gente que tengo en ignorados, parece que lo de ayer no ha sentado nada bien.

Lo peor es que entréis al trapo, es una pérdida de tiempo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ha quedado claro que te encanta Ceballos. Si está en la plantilla habrá que utilizarlo cuando sea necesario. ¿Que no es un crack? De acuerdo, como tampoco Vallejo, pero puede jugar en la posición de Modric perfectamente.
> 
> Como no dosifiquen mucho a Modric, en febrero estará reventado. Espero que el cuerpo técnico lo tenga presente y juegue la mitad que la temporada pasada. Para eso están Camavinga y también Ceballos.




si a mi ceballos no me cae mal
solo digo que no tiene nivel para el Real Madrid

¿que puede jugar en la posicion de modric? claro , pero por necesidad de que casi no hay otro salvo camavinga el cual por cierto le da 1000000 de vueltas a ceballos en todos los sentidos : defensa y ataque

está claro que a modric hay que dosificarlo , y para eso sirve que salga ceballos , para que descanse modric , pero para nada mas


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

final 3-3
new castle - shity

el new castle le ha hecho al shity lo mismo que le hizo el madrid en la remontada de copa europa : al ataque con una determinacion y rapidez bestial y el shity se descoloca rapido : con lo que llegan goles


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ha quedado claro que te encanta Ceballos.
> 
> 
> ........




macho y cada dia queda mas claro que tu pareces su agente


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ago 2022)

El Bayern ha ganado 0-7 en Bochum. Igual Lewandoski hasta estorbaba


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Ago 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> *Florentino Pérez pacta con Legends la explotación del Bernabéu a cambio de 400 millones al año*
> La empresa estadounidense se encargaría de la comercialización del estadio, que acogería todo tipo de eventos, durante 25 años y se llevaría el 20% de los beneficios.
> 
> 
> Confirmamos que hemos encontrado al tonto del foro, recoge tu owned y cierra la puerta al salir cuñao.



Esa información no es cierta. De hecho lo que ha firmado el inepto y desleal FloPer es 360 M EUR en 20 años.









El Real Madrid sella un acuerdo de 360 millones para la explotación del Santiago Bernabéu


Firma con el fondo Sixth Street y la compañía Legends para convertir el recinto en un espacio de eventos y ocio




cincodias.elpais.com













El Real Madrid cierra un acuerdo por 360 millones para explotar el Santiago Bernabéu


El Real Madrid anunció el "acuerdo estratégico" con la firma de inversión Sixth Street y la compañía Legends, especializada en gestión de estadios y experiencias Premium en grandes eventos, "con el objetivo de convertir el estadio Santiago Bernabéu en un espacio único y a su vez referente...



www.eleconomista.es













El Real Madrid firma un acuerdo de 360 millones para la explotación de los derechos del Bernabéu


El Real Madrid anunció el "acuerdo estratégico" con la firma de inversión Sixth Street y la compañía Legends




www.eurosport.es













El Real Madrid ingresará 360 millones por ceder el Bernabéu para grandes eventos


Con el acuerdo alcanzado con Sixth Street y Legends, se organizarán todo tipo de eventos en el estadio durante 20 años. Consulta esta y otras noticias de Madrid en NIUS




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## t_chip (21 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Veamos, se ha ido exclusivamente por pasta. Por nada más. Queda bien hablar de nuevos retos y demás de cara a la galería. Pero la razón de su marcha es que ha pillado un pelotazo que en el Madrid no iba a dar ya.



Es un profesional, no un forofo. Va a lo que va.

Lo que pasa es que los mandriles os creéis lo de que los jugadores van al Madrid por amor a la camiseta, !por eso os la ha podido colar tan adentro M'bappe.

Al Madrid van, o mejor dicho, IBAN, porque era el que más pagaba. Ahora que ya están los ingleses y el PSG pagando más, al Madrid van los que no quieran esos.


Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Espero que dentro de 3 años con las cuentas de la explotación del estadio auditadas y publicadas pidas perdón y borres todas tus cuentas en burbuja.info



Pero si ha sido incapaz de fichar a Mbappé y a Haaland.

Si no ha sido capaz de sacar un EUR por James Rodríguez, Bale e Isco.

Si pagó 120 M EUR por Hazard que quedaba libre en 6 meses.

Si ha pagado por una promesa de 18 años 120 M EUR.

Si ha jodido 2.000 M EUR en poner un techo u un césped retráctil al estadio. Más valía tirar el estadio y hacerlo nuevo... O montar un pabellón en Valdebebas para los macroeventos que supuestamente va a organizar.

Es un estafador.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Y tú has pedido perdón ya por llamar Paquete al Chumino en el 30' ayer tras la cerrada de horto?



Sigo pensando que es un paquete, ayer roba un valor, corre 15 metros y da un pase de seguridad a otro compañero=balón de oro.
Que estuvo cargándola 45 minutos y luego sin hacer nada del otro mundo como no la cago ya es le dan el balón de oro tiene tela.

Ejjke es el jugador que menos balones pierde"

No ha podido es que es el jugador de campo que tiene la misión específica de no perder e interceptar balones....


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Camavinga es un perfil diferente a Modric, es un conductor de balón, Modric atrae jugadores y suelta balón, esol o explica Marcos López muy bien.



Camavinga me da la impresión de ser sobre todo un box to box clásico, pero un buen jugador puede acabar en cualquier sitio. Yo, cuando ficharon a Modric me dije: "Vaya, el enésimo media punta".


----------



## Gorrión (21 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sigo pensando que es un paquete, ayer roba un valor, corre 15 metros y da un pase de seguridad a otro compañero=balón de oro.
> Que estuvo cargándola 45 minutos y luego sin hacer nada del otro mundo como no la cago ya es le dan el balón de oro tiene tela.
> 
> Ejjke es el jugador que menos balones pierde"
> ...



También hay que tener en cuenta que eres de Terrassa como el jardinero blaugrana, y eso quieras que no puede hacerte decir cosas.

Sin mas, solo cosas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

Me encanta ver perder al patetico,uno de esos pequeños placeres que tiene la vida


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me encanta ver perder al patetico,uno de esos pequeños placeres que tiene la vida



Qué casualidad a mi me pasa lo mismo con el facha madrí, rascanalgas


----------



## Gorrión (21 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Qué casualidad a mi me pasa lo mismo con el facha madrí, rascanalgas



Disfrutas poco al año pues.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Este tipo de multinicks nunca dura tanto. A mí se me da bien averiguar quién anda detrás de cada avatar pero no me parece bien usar medidas drásticas con un simple forofo peñazo. Yo te sugiero que lo ignores, aunque, claro, tú haz lo que veas.



¿De qué hablas? Argumenta y contraargumenta. 

Me recordáis a los bufones del Chiricirco, haciendo la pelota al psicópata antimadridista de FloPer.


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Disfrutas poco al año pues.



Depende de qué año, cansaliebres  

Como en las cosechas de vino hay años cojonudos


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Camavinga y Modric son diferentes, pero digamos que los únicos que pueden en esta plantilla jugar dignamente en la posición del croata son él y Ceballos, porque Hazard me temo que es un exfutbolista.



HAzard, cuento los días para que termine su contrato.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Camavinga me da la impresión de ser sobre todo un box to box clásico, pero un buen jugador puede acabar en cualquier sitio. Yo, cuando ficharon a Modric me dije: "Vaya, el enésimo media punta".



Hay jugadores que evolucionan y se convierten en grandes, y otros que no avanzan, hemos visto muchísimos casos, el tiempo dirá. YO soy más aficionado al baloncesto y he visto jugadores que parecían mucho quedarse en nada y otros que con los años han mejorado y mejorado terminado siendo grnades y sobre todo, rentables para los clubs, competitivos y aportando mucho.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Qué casualidad a mi me pasa lo mismo con el facha madrí, rascanalgas



Gran nivel con lo de facha, te ha faltado franco pantano.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ago 2022)

Villarreal dando motivos para creer.

De Jong dando motivos de porque tiene que bajarse el sueldo.


----------



## Gorrión (21 Ago 2022)

¿Que te meto un codazo en la boca?

No pasa nada, sigan.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

La real jugando con dos tanques arriba como take kubo y David Silva,quieren ganar por fuerza bruta


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

GRan arbitraje en San Sebastián, se nota la mano Rubi-Geri.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Que te meto un codazo en la boca?
> 
> No pasa nada, sigan.



Que te piso al borde del area, levantate que es mentira, gran arbitraje, expulsiones, solo en el descuento. En el Marsa, tamibén conocido como Torino news, ese gran periódico madridista dicen los ejpertos, dicen que no ha sido nada, aunque la repetición muestre dos pisotones.


----------



## Gorrión (21 Ago 2022)

¿Que te piso el tobillo en la frontal del área?

No pasa nada! Sigan!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Villarreal dando motivos para creer.
> 
> De Jong dando motivos de porque tiene que bajarse el sueldo.



Cuánto cuesta el Yeremy ese?


----------



## Gorrión (21 Ago 2022)

¿Que hago un poco de teatro?

No pasa nada! Paga Roures!


----------



## qbit (21 Ago 2022)

El Villarreal es candidato a la liga.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

ahi esta la mafia arbitral del farsa VARcelona

CODAZO EN LA CARA de dembele a uno de la real sociedad , se ha VISTO REPETIDO en la television , y el VAR CALLADO , y el ARBITRO SIGAN JUGANDO

ESO ES ROJA EXPULSION


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

Kubo tiene calidad,conduce la bola fenomenal,no se cómo no tenía hueco en una plantilla de 25...


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El Villarreal es candidato a la liga.



Y yo a Mister España


----------



## qbit (21 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y yo a Mister España



Tú eres muy tonto. No ves las cosas ni aunque te las pongan delante de los morros.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

Anda, peri si es Munuera, el cacho mierda, que raro ese arbitraje, casi al nivel de los comentaristas de vomistar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Tú eres muy tonto. No ves las cosas ni aunque te las pongan delante de los morros.



Hablo el más indicado para llamar tonto a quien sea...


----------



## qbit (21 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hablo el más indicado para llamar tonto a quien sea...



Eres tan tonto que no sabemos si eres así del natural o culerdo fingiendo ser madridista.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Eres tan tonto que no sabemos si eres así del natural o culerdo fingiendo ser madridista.



Soy así de natural,fingir algo durante años tiene que ser agotador...


----------



## qbit (21 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Soy así de natural,fingir algo durante años tiene que ser agotador...



Lo siento.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

Joder lo que ha tenido la real...


----------



## Gorrión (21 Ago 2022)

Que malo Cubo, es increíble.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Kubo tiene calidad,conduce la bola fenomenal,no se cómo no tenía hueco en una plantilla de 25...



Es un petardo... vaya gol cantado que ha fallado...


----------



## Uchiha Madara (21 Ago 2022)

El Barca sigue teniendo terribles problemas defensivos, con muy poco le hacen gol.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Ago 2022)

Juanfran evitando el palo de Hermoso. Cuidado pues.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

Uchiha Madara dijo:


> El Barca sigue teniendo terribles problemas defensivos, con muy poco le hacen gol.



No hombre, ya verás enEuropa, este año arrasan, y Dembelé diez veces mejor que Vinicius, es un fenómeno, lo que pasa es que hay que darle tiempo, que no hay paciencia con el.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

El que ha perdido el mojo ha sido Dembele,ha sido renovar el contrato y no dar pie con bola...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Cuánto cuesta el Yeremy ese?



80 millones, para nosotros 85.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Juanfran evitando el palo de Hermoso. Cuidado pues.



El atlético de Madrid y la prensa tapando a un grupo de criminales, que mataron a dos personas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El que ha perdido el mojo ha sido Dembele,ha sido renovar el contrato y no dar pie con bola...



Claro, si os 5 años anteriores han sido todo un espectáculo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Ago 2022)

Uchiha Madara dijo:


> El Barca sigue teniendo terribles problemas defensivos, con muy poco le hacen gol.



El Barsa es una banda... Lo que pasa es que los rivales rara vez le compiten y tiene al colectivo arbitral en nómina... 

Debería estar el liquidación y descendido a 2ªB por la salvaje deuda que tienen pero el fútbol español, con FloPer a la cabeza, han hecho la vista gorda con el escándalo de las llamadas "palancas": un rescate camuflado de cientos de millones de EUR de dudosísima procedencia. Escandaloso.

Es una institución despreciable. Crimen organizado.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El atlético de Madrid y la prensa tapando a un grupo de criminales, que mataron a dos personas.



Yo alucino con este tema. Hasta un flipado como Laporta tenía clarísimo que este tipo de basura humana tenía que ser erradicada de los campos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo alucino con este tema. Hasta un flipado como Laporta tenía clarísimo que este tipo de basura humana tenía que ser erradicada de los campos.



ES que es tremendo, lo tapan todos los periodistas, un grupo de mierda, de criminales asesinos y les ríen las gracias, claro, que al patético y a Don cerezone le tapan todo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Claro, si os 5 años anteriores han sido todo un espectáculo.



Como decía Homer, Apollo estaba siendo sarcástico.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ES que es tremendo, lo tapan todos los periodistas, un grupo de mierda, de criminales asesinos y les ríen las gracias, claro, que al patético y a Don cerezone le tapan todo.



Cerezo está metido de pies y manos en uno de los mundillos más corruptos de los _mass media_ españoles, que es el cine y las subvenciones sobre taquillas ficticias. Supongo que tiene a media prensa madrileña recibiendo mordidas.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ago 2022)

Yo veo al Atleti y al Barcelona, y claro que pueden ganar los partidos... pero al rival le dejan demasiadas opciones como para que más de una vez no los ganen. El Real Madrid por ejemplo, si lo hace bien, deja pocas opciones al rival. Algún día no sale, obviamente, pero si el 90% de las veces.

La 1º parte de San Sebastián, la Real podría ir ganando. Hay días que las meten y días que no, pero si los partidos están 50-50, aunque tengas más calidad... muchas veces no vas a ganar.

Si esta es la tendencia, por lo menos hasta el Mundial pinta bien. Es pronto, pero es una tendencia.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

Toca dormir, después del impresionante espectáculo del palancas hay que replantearse el fútbol, hay que estudiar como parar a este equipo de la xavineta.
El negocio del City por Ferrán también es digno de estudio.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Como decía Homer, Apollo estaba siendo sarcástico.



Yo no soy sarcástico,es un jugador con un techo muy alto (más que Vinicius) pero necesita el estado mental adecuado,confianza y motivación...si es un jeta lo desconozco.

El mismo Vinicius hacia cosas increíbles hasta hace nada (para mal),en cuanto ha empezado a sentirse importante es otro jugador...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Cerezo está metido de pies y manos en uno de los mundillos más corruptos de los _mass media_ españoles, que es el cine y las subvenciones sobre taquillas ficticias. Supongo que tiene a media prensa madrileña recibiendo mordidas.



Y, evidentemente, tener paniaguados y protegidos a un grupillo de asesinos a un mafiosito de tercera como él o los Gil les puede venir muy bien cuando haga falta.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Cerezo está metido de pies y manos en uno de los mundillos más corruptos de los _mass media_ españoles, que es el cine y las subvenciones sobre taquillas ficticias. Supongo que tiene a media prensa madrileña recibiendo mordidas.



SE que es productot y tiene derechos de muchas pelis, contactos tiene que tener de mafioso porque le regalan al club terreno del ayuntamiento y no pasa nada, recuerdo la que liaran por la recalificacióni de las Torres del Madrid, las cuales beneficiaron al ayuntamiento con una pasta, y montaron una tremenda, ahora todos los mierdas de periolistos callados.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no soy sarcástico,es un jugador con un techo muy alto (más que Vinicius) pero necesita el estado mental adecuado,confianza y motivación...si es un jeta lo desconozco.
> 
> El mismo Vinicius hacia cosas increíbles hasta hace nada (para mal),en cuanto ha empezado a sentirse importante es otro jugador...



Vinicius llegó con 18 años, con una prensa en contra y no en las mejores condiciones del club, jugando incluso más de lo que le correspondería, ha demostrado que tiene calidad física, técnica y mental, con 21 ya demostró el año pasado muchas cosas. Dembelé es una eterna promesa del 1997, ya tiene 25 años, pero hay que darle paciencia, etc. Si ya con esa edad y los años en Barcelona no has despuntando, ya es hora de plantearse que le falta para ser un jugador, lo mismo con 34 despunta, visto que renuevan a gente lesionada y otros los fichan hasta los 38 años, tiene tiempo.


----------



## _Suso_ (21 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no soy sarcástico,es un jugador con un techo muy alto (más que Vinicius) pero necesita el estado mental adecuado,confianza y motivación...si es un jeta lo desconozco.
> 
> El mismo Vinicius hacia cosas increíbles hasta hace nada (para mal),en cuanto ha empezado a sentirse importante es otro jugador...



Dembelé no sabe ni posicionarse para tirar a puerta, es el enemigo número uno de las palomas, Vinicius está a años luz.


----------



## el ruinas II (21 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Como decía Homer, Apollo estaba siendo sarcástico.



apollo es culerdo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no soy sarcástico,es un jugador con un techo muy alto (más que Vinicius) pero necesita el estado mental adecuado,confianza y motivación...si es un jeta lo desconozco.
> 
> El mismo Vinicius hacia cosas increíbles hasta hace nada (para mal),en cuanto ha empezado a sentirse importante es otro jugador...



Hay que reconocer que eres persistente en tus amores y en tus odios...


----------



## el ruinas II (21 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Vinicius llegó con 18 años, con una prensa en contra y no en las mejores condiciones del club, jugando incluso más de lo que le correspondería, ha demostrado que tiene calidad física, técnica y mental, con 21 ya demostró el año pasado muchas cosas. Dembelé es una eterna promesa del 1997, ya tiene 25 años, pero hay que darle paciencia, etc. Si ya con esa edad y los años en Barcelona no has despuntando, ya es hora de plantearse que le falta para ser un jugador, lo mismo con 34 despunta, visto que renuevan a gente lesionada y otros los fichan hasta los 38 años, tiene tiempo.



no discutas con un barcelonista, para el cualquier jugador del barça es teoricamente infinitamente superior a cualquier jugador del madrid, para el benzema es un petardo , vinicius un zurullo y rodrygo una nulidad, pero pedri es la hostia en verso, dembele la tercera encarnacion de pele y riqui puig la quintaesencia de maradona


----------



## fachacine (21 Ago 2022)

Cuidado con este árbitro de Anoeta que tiene ganas de liársela a la Real, y Roures sin poner un primer plano del codazo de Dembele, qué puta mafia de mierda, joder


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> apollo es culerdo




eso lo hemos visto ya unos cuantos por aqui

pero el tio se empeña en intentar seguir ocultandolo


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que eres persistente en tus amores y en tus odios...



Yo no odio a nadie,solo a feministas,funcionarios y socialistas...el fútbol no me afecta a ese extremo.

Y de los jugadores me fío de lo que veo,equivocado o no...si nada me motiva a cambiar de opinión pues ahí sigue.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> eso lo hemos visto ya unos cuantos por aqui
> 
> pero el tio se empeña en intentar seguir ocultandolo



Torrelodones,tocame los cojones


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no odio a nadie,solo a feministas,funcionarios y socialistas...



Bueno, con Benzema no te falta mucho...


----------



## Chichimango (21 Ago 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> apollo es culerdo



Culerdo no, pero si es cierto que tiene una extraña querencia por los futbolistas del Barça, que casi siempre le parecen mejores que los del Madrid. Creo que es de esos a los que los años buenos de Messi les dejaron medio traumatizados, conozco a unos cuantos; ni 27 champions seguidas del Madrid les quitan el yuyu del cuerpo cuando ven una camiseta azulgrana...


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, con Benzema no te falta mucho...



Yo no le odio,ni me parece un paquete,me parece que está increíblemente sobrevalorado...

Un jugador bueno sin más vendido como superestrella,al punto de que fiches a quien fiches se da por hecho que viene como suplente....


----------



## el ruinas II (21 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no soy sarcástico*,es un jugador (dembele)con un techo muy alto (más que Vinicius*) pero necesita el estado mental adecuado,confianza y motivación...si es un jeta lo desconozco.
> 
> El mismo Vinicius hacia cosas increíbles hasta hace nada (para mal),en cuanto ha empezado a sentirse importante es otro jugador...



tu no es que seas culerdo, eres directamete subnormal


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Vinicius llegó con 18 años, con una prensa en contra y no en las mejores condiciones del club, jugando incluso más de lo que le correspondería, ha demostrado que tiene calidad física, técnica y mental, con 21 ya demostró el año pasado muchas cosas. Dembelé es una eterna promesa del 1997, ya tiene 25 años, pero hay que darle paciencia, etc. Si ya con esa edad y los años en Barcelona no has despuntando, ya es hora de plantearse que le falta para ser un jugador, lo mismo con 34 despunta, visto que renuevan a gente lesionada y otros los fichan hasta los 38 años, tiene tiempo.



Vinicius es un petardo. Como decía aquel: "_Los buenos jugadores tienen rachas malas... Los malos tienen rachas buenas_".

Vinicius es malo y ha tenido rachas buenas. Su inconsciencia le lleva a intentar cosas y por estadística alguna le sale bien, pero no sabe jugar al fútbol a nivel táctico y como parte de un equipo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

Yo soy del Madrid pero eso no me impide ver que entre los aficionados hay muchísimos retras (este hilo es la prueba), aunque esto es común a todos los equipos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Vinicius es un petardo. Como decía aquel: "_Los buenos jugadores tienen rachas malas... Los malos tienen rachas buenas_".
> 
> Vinicius es malo y ha tenido rachas buenas. Su inconsciencia le lleva a intentar cosas y por estadística alguna le sale bien, pero no sabe jugar al fútbol a nivel táctico y como parte de un equipo.



Vinicius vive de su exposividad y su físico,sin ser malo técnicamente pero no elite,un Neymar es mucho mejor que el en ese aspecto


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ago 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Culerdo no, pero si es cierto que tiene una extraña querencia por los futbolistas del Barça, que casi siempre le parecen mejores que los del Madrid. Creo que es de esos a los que los años buenos de Messi le dejaron medio traumatizado, conozco a unos cuantos; ni 27 champions seguidas de Madrid les quitan el yuyu del cuerpo cuando ven una camiseta azulgrana...



Impronta. Determinados estímulos recibidos a edades cruciales del proceso de desarrollo dejan una huella psicológica permanente, especialmente en la percepción de lo estético.

Cuando me empecé a aficionar al fútbol el FCB estaba entrenado por Helenio Herrera y entre sus atacantes se contaba el Lobo Carrasco. Incluso ahora no puedo evitar ver a ese club como un fanfarrón de pies de barro cutre, gitanillo y hasta cierto punto entrañable. No le tomé de verdad asco al Farsa hasta lo del Prusés en 2017.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> tu no es que seas culerdo, eres directamete subnormal



Meteme en el ignore,deja de sufrir


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

Gol ilegal concedido al VARcelona tras penalti a Kubo, Roja perdonada a Dembele, Roja perdonada a Christensen, Gol legal anulado a la Real... vaya tela, vaya liga nos espera para rescatar de la ruina a estos sinverguenzas


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Gol ilegal concedido al VARcelona tras penalti a Kubo, Roja perdonada a Dembele, Roja perdonada a Christensen, Gol legal anulado a la Real... vaya tela, vaya liga nos espera para rescatar de la ruina a estos sinverguenzas



Hablas como el típico seguidor del Atleti y por lo que no trago a ese club...


----------



## Gorrión (21 Ago 2022)

Cubo no vale ni para la Real, si nunca le han dado la oportunidad es por algo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hablas como el típico seguidor del Atleti y por lo que no trago a ese club...



normal que te moleste la verdad sobre tu farsa VARcelona


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Ago 2022)

Coño, me acabo de dar cuenta que sigue abierto este hilo!!  







Sigan.


----------



## JimTonic (21 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no odio a nadie,solo a feministas,funcionarios y socialistas...el fútbol no me afecta a ese extremo.
> 
> Y de los jugadores me fío de lo que veo,equivocado o no...si nada me motiva a cambiar de opinión pues ahí sigue.



Y taxistas se te olvidan los taxistas


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Coño, me acabo de dar cuenta que sigue abierto este hilo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eso es lo que la mafia arbitral del farsa VARcelona ha dicho que no es ni falta y que sigan jugando


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Ago 2022)

Lewandowski gana el pichichi con la polla.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ago 2022)

La Real no ha aprovechado su superioridad para hacer diferencia en el marcador, llega el minuto 60, bajas y te la pueden enchufar.

Es fútbol.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Ago 2022)

Qué asco da la Real Suciedad regalando los 3 puntos al FCB.

*Real Suciedad: club rescatado por el RM por obra y gracia de FloPer quien con la excusa del fichaje del petardo de Illarramierdi le inyectó 40 M EUR*

Para colmo FloPer impuso al tuercebotas de Illarramierdi en las alineaciones para que pareciera una operación limpia... Y largó a Casemiro a Oporto.

Un año después el susodicho tronco hizo el mayor de los ridículos en Dortmund en 2014... y fue cuando Dios Casemiro, que ya había vuelto, rescató al RM del desastre... allanando el camino a la 10ª


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La Real no ha aprovechado su superioridad para hacer diferencia en el marcador, llega el minuto 60, bajas y te la pueden enchufar.
> 
> Es fútbol.




robos de la mafia arbitral del farsa VARcelona aparte
la real suciedad siempre pone el culo ante sus amos el farsa
eso ya es historico

como es historico el odio que le tienen al madrid
y como cada vez que juegan en san sebastian contra el madrid es un ir a muerte TODO el partido


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> robos de la mafia arbitral del farsa VARcelona aparte
> la real suciedad siempre pone el culo ante sus amos el farsa
> eso ya es historico
> 
> ...



La Real podría haber estado 3-1 arriba. No lo ha aprovechado, estamos empezando la temporada, y no puedes presionar 90 minutos. Y el Barcelona, sin jugar excelso, tiene mucha dinamita a base de palancas.

Si el Barcelona tiene más partidos asi, varios no los ganará. Pero el rival hoy no ha aprovechado su momento.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Y taxistas se te olvidan los taxistas



Puede hacer perfectamente 10 años que no cojo un taxi,no sabría decirte...han hecho algo aparte de ser caros?


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Lewandowski gana el pichichi con la polla.



Diría que es un pedazo de delantero pero ya no me atrevo


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Qué asco da la Real Suciedad regalando los 3 puntos al FCB.
> 
> *Real Suciedad: club rescatado por el RM por obra y gracia de FloPer quien con la excusa del fichaje del petardo de Illarramierdi le inyectó 40 M EUR*
> 
> ...



esto si es cierto,a Illarramendi se le veia que era un jugador normalisimo desde el primer partido,fichaje totalmente incomprensible…


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (22 Ago 2022)

De momento el top-4 para Villarreal, Real Madrid, Osasuna y Betis.

Próxima jornada:

Espanyol - Real Madrid
Getafe - Villarreal
Betis - Osasuna

Interesante Valencia - At.Madrid, puede ser épico.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La Real podría haber estado 3-1 arriba. No lo ha aprovechado, estamos empezando la temporada, y no puedes presionar 90 minutos. Y el Barcelona, sin jugar excelso, tiene mucha dinamita a base de palancas.
> 
> Si el Barcelona tiene más partidos asi, varios no los ganará. Pero el rival hoy no ha aprovechado su momento.



Y si siguen sin expulsarle jugadores cuando agreden, caso Dembelé, pues mejor que mejor, o pisotones de amarillo en tu frontal de área, pues mira, todo sobre ruedas, pero no es ninguna novedad desde hace muchos años. Seguramente Marsa y Asport lo reflejarán.


----------



## feps (22 Ago 2022)

Mediapro es quien suministra las imágenes no sólo a las televisiones, sino también al VAR. Por tanto, los árbitros del VAR no pueden avisar a quien está en el campo si no tienen las imágenes buenas, no es culpa de los árbitros. Les ponemos inicialmente una toma malísima de Dembelé, y media hora más tarde les ponemos la toma nueva donde se aprecia claramente el codazo en el ojo a un rival. 

Ahora para colmo Roures ya va a calzón quitado, y ha metido un pastizal en el Farsa. Quien tiene el control de las imágenes, tiene el control de la competición. Quizá Medina Cantalejo debería decir algo al respecto.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 Ago 2022)

si queréis ver la escoria que es el MARCA entrad en su página digital


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mediapro es quien suministra las imágenes no sólo a las televisiones, sino también al VAR. Por tanto, los árbitros del VAR no pueden avisar a quien está en el campo si no tienen las imágenes buenas, no es culpa de los árbitros. Les ponemos inicialmente una toma malísima de Dembelé, y media hora más tarde les ponemos la toma nueva donde se aprecia claramente el codazo en el ojo a un rival.
> 
> Ahora para colmo Roures ya va a calzón quitado, y ha metido un pastizal en el Farsa. Quien tiene el control de las imágenes, tiene el control de la competición. Quizá Medina Cantalejo debería decir algo al respecto.



En vomistar, el comentarista culerdo diciendo que no había nada, sin querer el codazo, cuando estamos viendo expulsiones por codazos con el balón en juego al saltar e intentar darle de cabeza. Está podrida la liga, pero todos callan, es cuestión de pasta.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no le odio,ni me parece un paquete,me parece que está increíblemente sobrevalorado...
> 
> Un jugador bueno sin más vendido como superestrella,al punto de que fiches a quien fiches se da por hecho que viene como suplente....



Correcto. Benzemá es un paquete con el que se ha tenido infinita paciencia. Ha sido desesperante durante 13 temporadas. Mucha clase pero muy fallón.

Sorprendentemente en la Tª 2021/22 ha sido el mejor del mundo. Decisivo en Liga y, especialmente, en Copa de Europa.


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> si queréis ver la escoria que es el MARCA entrad en su página digital



Qué han puesto? Paso de darles visitas


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mediapro es quien suministra las imágenes no sólo a las televisiones, sino también al VAR. Por tanto, los árbitros del VAR no pueden avisar a quien está en el campo si no tienen las imágenes buenas, no es culpa de los árbitros. Les ponemos inicialmente una toma malísima de Dembelé, y media hora más tarde les ponemos la toma nueva donde se aprecia claramente el codazo en el ojo a un rival.
> 
> Ahora para colmo Roures ya va a calzón quitado, y ha metido un pastizal en el Farsa. Quien tiene el control de las imágenes, tiene el control de la competición. Quizá Medina Cantalejo debería decir algo al respecto.





despues de ser un fan del inutil ceballos y decir que es valido para el Madrid

¿ahora defiendes a los arbitros de la mafia arbitral del Farsa VARcelona?

empiezo a comprender tu desvario mental.

mira tio : no voy a entrar a discutir contigo lo evidente --> que hay una mafia arbitral del Farsa VARcelona controlada por Roures:
Hernandez Hernandez , de Burgos Bengoechea , Munuera , ........ .......

tan solo te diré que en rueda de prensa anoche le preguntaron a Ahien Muñoz sobre el codazo en la cara que le mete dembele : y salió a la luz que *la explicación que dieron los arbitros del VAR para no pitar ni falta es que el jugador de la real sociedad agacha la cabeza para dar con el codo de dembele. ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ !!!!!!*

y para decir esa mentira , tuvieron que ver las imagenes , ¿o dan su "explicacion" sin ver imagenes?

dime ahora que imagen falsa que Roures les haya pasado, pueden ver, donde ellos vean que el jugador de la real sociedad agacha la cabeza para ir a por el codo de dembele.

para tu informacion : las imagenes las tienen , lo que tambien tienen es corrupcion para arbitrar a favor del VARcelona y en contra de su rival

si ni aun asi lo ves, pues nada : tu a lo tuyo con ceballos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> si queréis ver la escoria que es el MARCA entrad en su página digital




he dejado de leerlo
no le doy ni una visita mas

ya van varias veces desde la temporada pasada , y ayer fue otra, donde ponen titulares engañosos para captar lectores

anoche cuando iban 1-1 real sociedad y VARcelona, pusieron 1-2 en el titular en grande de la portada , haciendo creer que el VARcelona ganaba ya , y habia que leer debajo en letra pequeña que no , que no ganaba , sino que casi metian gol.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> si queréis ver la escoria que es el MARCA entrad en su página digital



Tienen al mismo subiendo las noticias que en el Sport y se ha confundido el muchacho.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Qué han puesto? Paso de darles visitas




Antes las 4 primeras noticias del periódico del palancas. Ahora ya han cambiado


----------



## feps (22 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> despues de ser un fan del inutil ceballos y decir que es valido para el Madrid
> 
> ¿ahora defiendes a los arbitros de la mafia arbitral del Farsa VARcelona?
> 
> ...



En directo, cuando sucedió la jugada, lo único que se vio fue una toma malísima en la que apenas se podía apreciar nada. Las imágenes en tiempo real al VAR se las suministra Mediapro. Si la productora encargada de la realización quiere pasar por alto una jugada, los del VAR no pueden verla. Así de simple. 

Si yo estoy en la sala VAR y no me entregan la toma buena, no puedo indicarle al árbitro que vaya al monitor a revisar la jugada, porque yo soy el primero que no ha podido ver la imagen claramente.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> En directo, cuando sucedió la jugada, lo único que se vio fue una toma malísima en la que apenas se podía apreciar nada. Las imágenes en tiempo real al VAR se las suministra Mediapro. Si la productora encargada de la realización quiere pasar por alto una jugada, los del VAR no pueden verla. Así de simple.
> 
> Si yo estoy en la sala VAR y no me entregan la toma buena, no puedo indicarle al árbitro que vaya al monitor a revisar la jugada, porque yo soy el primero que no ha podido ver la imagen claramente.




¿tu sabes leer o ni eso?

te he dicho que *la explicación que dieron los arbitros del VAR para no pitar ni falta es que el jugador de la real sociedad agacha la cabeza para dar con el codo de dembele. ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ !!!!!!

dime ahora que imagen falseada segun tu le tuvo que pasar roures-mediapro a los arbitros del VAR , donde se vea que el jugador de la real sociedad agacha la cabeza para ir a por el codo de dembele.*

te estoy diciendo que los arbitros del VAR las imagenes las tienen.
pero lo que tienen tambien es su corrupcion al servicio de la mafia arbitral del farsa VARcelona de Roures , para arbitrar de forma corrupta

por cierto : yo vi el partido en directo , y el gif anterior que he puesto , es la imagen que pasaban en la repeticion a los pocos segundos : eso que dices de que no habia una toma buena es el colmo


venga , paso ya de argumentar lo evidente
como si encima no hubiera precedentes contra el Madrid desde hace varios años con esta mafia arbitral del VARcelona controlada por Roures ,

donde ademas --> de todos los arbitros de primera division : qué casualidad que al Madrid y VARcelona practicamente siempre le arbitran alguno de estos : Hernandez Hernandez , de Burgos Bengoechea , Munuera , ... : se van turnando entre ellos , que curiosamente son los que forman la mafia arbitral del VARcelona , empezando por Hernandez Hernandez el autodeclarado VARcelonista

te informo que Florentino pidió sorteo de arbitros para cada jornada , y la propuesta fue rechazada

un tio que dice que el inutil ceballos es apto para el madrid , es normal que luego defienda a los arbitros del VAR , es la misma logica

adeu eh? venga....


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (22 Ago 2022)

Amarilla para el de la Real Suciedad por darle, claramente, con la boca en el codo a Dembelé.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (22 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> eso es lo que la mafia arbitral del farsa VARcelona ha dicho que no es ni falta y que sigan jugando



He visto que lo ponías más atrás ... tan malo te parece Ceballos?

A mí no me desagrada, pero sí que intentaría renovarle por mucho menos, y que sea un jugador de refresco y lo tenga claro. No se pueden tener 22 estrellas mundiales.



Edu.R dijo:


> De momento el top-4 para Villarreal, Real Madrid, Osasuna y Betis.
> 
> Próxima jornada:
> 
> ...



Cago en la puta, la semana que viene contra el Madric?

En fin, mejor antes que después ...


----------



## fachacine (22 Ago 2022)

Casemiro en directo en RealMadrid Tv, nos va a hacer llorar


----------



## Gorrión (22 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Casemiro en directo en RealMadrid Tv, nos va a hacer llorar



Pues a mi pena ninguna, un tío que se le llena la boca de las calamidades que pasó su familia por ser pobres y ahora que tiene para vivir 20 vidas se va por avaricia.

Si fuera madridista se quedaría, pero no lo es, todo fachada.


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## fachacine (22 Ago 2022)

Sólo Valverde y Odriozola presentes de la primera plantilla, ni Kroos/Modric ni los brasileños. Estas cosas hay que cuidarlas, joder, menos vejestorios en las sillas y más jugadores de la primera plantilla, coño.


----------



## feps (22 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Florentino, tan frío e institucional como siempre. Casemiro, en cambio, ha hablado con el corazón. Grande, Carletto.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 Ago 2022)

me parece muy triste que solo hayan ido valverde y odriozola


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Ago 2022)

He encontrado al Roncerdo frances:


----------



## Gorrión (22 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> me parece muy triste que solo hayan ido valverde y odriozola



A la familia no se abandona, y menos para ganar 4 duros.


----------



## feps (22 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> me parece muy triste que solo hayan ido valverde y odriozola



Quizá tengan descanso hasta el martes y se hayan ido a Benidorm. Valverde y Odriozola han estado señoriales.


----------



## fachacine (22 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Quizá tengan descanso hasta el martes y se hayan ido a Benidorm. Valverde y Odriozola han estado señoriales.



No hay excusa, y ya pasó en la despedida de Marcelo, yo no lo entiendo


----------



## feps (22 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No hay excusa, y ya pasó en la despedida de Marcelo, yo no lo entiendo



Es sencillo. Hay gente que tiene clase y gente que sólo la aparenta.


----------



## JimTonic (22 Ago 2022)

bueno estos diez dias a ver como se resuleve lo de Kounde


1) Ya no pueden hacer otro Roures por una regla de no se qué, que pusieron en plena pandemia, para no descapitalizar a los equipos (vamos las palancas). Asi que evidentemente se saltaran la norma y vendra algun socialista a meter dinero a traves de prestamos ICO

2) SOlo pueden hacerlo a traves de bajadas de sueldo o venta de jugadores Y ya svamoe el amor que tienen al club las grandes vacas sagradas. este año tienen que pagar 24 brutos a De Jong, y 28 brutos a Busquets (supongo que jordi alba sera lo mismo). Pero es que parece que en 2023-2024 continua esto, a los dis jugadores dichos se le tienen que pagar en tres años cerca A CADA UNO entre 80 y 90 millones brutos de euros. JODERRRRR. Y no dicen lo que se tiene que pagar aun a Messi. Por eso la masa salarial no solo no se ha reducido sino que se ha incrementado peligrosamente


Es decir, a ver que se inventan ahora para salvarlo, que algo se inventaran


----------



## Andr3ws (22 Ago 2022)

Dicen en la prensa inglesa que Casemiro no podrá jugar esta noche contra el Liverpool por un problema con su visado. 









Man Utd blow as Casemiro suffers visa issues and will NOT play against Liverpool


MANCHESTER UNITED’S new signing Casemiro is experiencing visa issues and won’t arrive in time to face Liverpool. The midfielder is leaving Real Madrid, where he spent nine successful ye…




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 Ago 2022)

Acabo de ver repetida la despedida. Muy grande casemiro. Siempre serás uno de los nuestros y grande tb el viejo y esas lágrimas que se le han caído.

Me sigue pareciendo increíble que solo valverde y odriozola hayan estado . No lo entiendo.


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> He visto que lo ponías más atrás ... tan malo te parece Ceballos?



a mi ceballos no me cae mal , solo digo que en mi opinion no tiene nivel para el Real Madrid

es un centrocampista que:
-no sabe lo que es hacer pases largos de 20 , 30 , 40 metros
-no hace pases con peligro para el rival
-no hace pases de gol
-no tiene gol

su juego es pasar el balon a quien tiene al lado , o en el mejor de los casos a alguien que sin mas esté por delante de el : eso es todo

si estoy equivocado , que alguien me ponga aqui un video con un resumen de sus pases con peligro , pases de gol, goles...

ahora compara con modric , o incluso con camavinga :
mientras ceballos no tiene nada de lo anterior , modric e incluso camavinga sí lo tienen

para mi ceballos tiene un nivel betis como mucho (en realidad ni el betis esta interesado en volverlo a tener)
de la misma manera que ausencio tiene un nivel mallorca , osasuna , celta , ... , como mucho

lo unico bueno que le veo a ceballos es la actitud que tiene , y que sirve de refresco como suplente para los ultimos minutos
pero eso no puede ser un centrocampista para un Real Madrid


----------



## juantxxxo (22 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Es decir, a ver que se inventan ahora para salvarlo, que algo se inventaran



S.A.D o se sacarán de la chistera alguna nueva figura legal con la connivencia de los de siempre.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Acabo de ver repetida la despedida. Muy grande casemiro. Siempre serás uno de los nuestros y grande tb el viejo y esas lágrimas que se le han caído.
> 
> Me sigue pareciendo increíble que solo valverde y odriozola hayan estado . No lo entiendo.




en mi opinion (para que nadie se mosquee ni me tache de autoritario)

eso es orden de florentino :
desde que está el en el madrid no hay despedidas , hay salidas por la puerta de atras , sea quien sea el jugador
(aunque evidentemente algun minimo "acto de adios" tienen que hacer)


que es lo mismo que el que de repente desde hace unos años ningun jugador del madrid saca ya la bandera de España en celebraciones : ordenes de arriba , que en este caso van ligadas a la situacion politica antiEspaña generalizada.

por eso ahi teniais a ramos que antes sí sacaba la bandera de España , y luego el memo se puso solo con la bandera andaluza : celebrando la champions , liga , ... , y ceballos ahora igual : en una competicion internacional con la bandera de andalucia en paris!! que ridiculo!!

sin embargo ahi teneis a modric con su bandera croata en cada celebracion del madrid , o jovic con la serbia , etc
modric no lleva la bandera regional de zadar


----------



## Paobas (22 Ago 2022)

Vaya nivel con el que han empezado la temporada PSG y Bayern. Son bestias ofensivas. 17 y 15 goles respectivamente en 3 jornadas. Y no, no vengáis con la tontería de las ligas de granjeros. Equipos que marcan esa cantidad de goles en Francia o Alemania es porque son apisonadoras. En 2013 avisaba a un amigo culé previo a las semis que el Bayern estaba ganando 0-7 y 9-2 en la Bundesliga y que era un Terminator. Me dijo que eso lo lograba contra equipuchos alemanes. La historia de esas semis es bien conocida. Por eso es evidente que ambos equipos han empezado la temporada como aviones.


----------



## fachacine (22 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Vaya nivel con el que han empezado la temporada PSG y Bayern. Son bestias ofensivas. 17 y 15 goles respectivamente en 3 jornadas. Y no, no vengáis con la tontería de las ligas de granjeros. Equipos que marcan esa cantidad de goles en Francia o Alemania es porque son apisonadoras. En 2013 avisaba a un amigo culé previo a las semis que el Bayern estaba ganando 0-7 y 9-2 en la Bundesliga y que era un Terminator. Me dijo que eso lo lograba contra equipuchos alemanes. La historia de esas semis es bien conocida. Por eso es evidente que ambos equipos han empezado la temporada como aviones.



El Bayern ha sido una apisonadora siempre en la Bundesliga, pero luego llega el Villarreal y los elimina en Champions, con Lewandowski incluido.


----------



## el ruinas II (22 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Acabo de ver repetida la despedida. Muy grande casemiro. Siempre serás uno de los nuestros y grande tb el viejo y esas lágrimas que se le han caído.
> 
> Me sigue pareciendo increíble que solo valverde y odriozola hayan estado . No lo entiendo.



valverde y odriozola tienen lo que en argentina llaman "codigos" , el resto de jugadores del madrid los unicos codigos que conocen son los codigos CVV de sus tarjetas de credito


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (22 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Vaya nivel con el que han empezado la temporada PSG y Bayern. Son bestias ofensivas. 17 y 15 goles respectivamente en 3 jornadas. Y no, no vengáis con la tontería de las ligas de granjeros. Equipos que marcan esa cantidad de goles en Francia o Alemania es porque son apisonadoras. En 2013 avisaba a un amigo culé previo a las semis que el Bayern estaba ganando 0-7 y 9-2 en la Bundesliga y que era un Terminator. Me dijo que eso lo lograba contra equipuchos alemanes. La historia de esas semis es bien conocida. Por eso es evidente que ambos equipos han empezado la temporada como aviones.



Es que o terminan montando una superliga europea o los partidos ligueros los van a terminar viendo las madres de los jugadores.

Pero claro, la mafia UEFA y es mucha mafia


----------



## Gorrión (22 Ago 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> valverde y odriozola tienen lo que en argentina llaman "codigos" , el resto de jugadores del madrid los unicos codigos que conocen son los codigos CVV de sus tarjetas de credito



Muchos jugadores tienen compromisos marcados en la agenda en sus ratos libres y esto también hay que tenerlo en cuenta, si un jugador se va de un día para otro ellos no tienen culpa. Sus motivos tendrán para no ir.


----------



## Paobas (22 Ago 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Es que o terminan montando una superliga europea o los partidos ligueros los van a terminar viendo las madres de los jugadores.
> 
> Pero claro, la mafia UEFA es mucha UEFA.



Yo no quiero ninguna superliga. Si acaso una superChampions reformada.


----------



## Silluzollope (22 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Vaya nivel con el que han empezado la temporada PSG y Bayern. Son bestias ofensivas. 17 y 15 goles respectivamente en 3 jornadas. Y no, no vengáis con la tontería de las ligas de granjeros. Equipos que marcan esa cantidad de goles en Francia o Alemania es porque son apisonadoras. En 2013 avisaba a un amigo culé previo a las semis que el Bayern estaba ganando 0-7 y 9-2 en la Bundesliga y que era un Terminator. Me dijo que eso lo lograba contra equipuchos alemanes. La historia de esas semis es bien conocida. Por eso es evidente que ambos equipos han empezado la temporada como aviones.



También le puede pasar lo que les pasa estos ultimos años, ganan tan facil en su liga que pierden el gen competitivo y cuando les cae un hueso o un equipo que les planta cara en Champions se vienen abajo porque no están acostumbrados a tener que remar contracorriente.


----------



## Chichimango (22 Ago 2022)

A Marcelo sus compañeros pudieron despedirlo en el campo, por eso tiene un pase que no fueran a la despedida institucional. Pero con lo de Casemiro no hay excusa. Es un asunto menor, sin demasiado recorrido, pero concuerdo con que estos detalles hay que cuidarlos. 

En cuanto a Ceballos, yo tampoco creo que tenga nivel para ser titular en el Madrid, pero es el típico futbolista chupón, con gran manejo de pelota, que te puede hacer un buen servicio para mantener un resultado, que es para lo que lo usa Ancelotti, por cierto (para eso y para darle descanso a Modric).


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ago 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> También le puede pasar lo que les pasa estos ultimos años, ganan tan facil en su liga que pierden el gen competitivo y cuando les cae un hueso o un equipo que les planta cara en Champions se vienen abajo porque no están acostumbrados a tener que remar contracorriente.



quiero ver un psg vs RAYO en la zona yonkarra de vallecas a ver que opinan de un estadio donde no se pude correr


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Dicen en la prensa inglesa que Casemiro no podrá jugar esta noche contra el Liverpool por un problema con su visado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah votasteis BREXIT...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Vaya nivel con el que han empezado la temporada PSG y Bayern. Son bestias ofensivas. 17 y 15 goles respectivamente en 3 jornadas. Y no, no vengáis con la tontería de las ligas de granjeros. Equipos que marcan esa cantidad de goles en Francia o Alemania es porque son apisonadoras. En 2013 avisaba a un amigo culé previo a las semis que el Bayern estaba ganando 0-7 y 9-2 en la Bundesliga y que era un Terminator. Me dijo que eso lo lograba contra equipuchos alemanes. La historia de esas semis es bien conocida. Por eso es evidente que ambos equipos han empezado la temporada como aviones.



luego vemos los PINCHAZOS epicos del psg en europa


----------



## feps (22 Ago 2022)

En el fútbol, como en la vida, hay mucho postureo. Me quedo con las lágrimas de Carletto, así como con la clase de Odriozola y Valverde. 

Por cierto, al vasco le quieren echar por una miseria, sabiendo que Carvajal tiende a lesionarse y probablemente acabemos necesitando un lateral derecho puro, que Lucas ya tiene 31.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> En el fútbol, como en la vida, hay mucho postureo. Me quedo con las lágrimas de Carletto, así como con la clase de Odriozola y Valverde.
> 
> Por cierto, al vasco le quieren echar por una miseria, sabiendo que Carvajal tiende a lesionarse y probablemente acabemos necesitando un lateral derecho puro, que Lucas ya tiene 31.



A mí Odriozola me gusta, con sus limitaciones y tal es un lateral que conoce el oficio, y te da algunas variantes como poder poner a Lucas un poco más alante en caso de necesidad o poner a Carvajal de LI como contra el Sevilla el año pasado. Si se quedase yo creo que jugaría más de lo que creemos.

Si vas a echar a alguien, echa a Vallejo, que ya el año pasado jugó cuatro ratos y ahora le han traído a Rüdiger. No me cae mal el chaval, pero pinta menos en la plantilla que Mariano, que ya es decir.


----------



## Andr3ws (22 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Vaya nivel con el que han empezado la temporada PSG y Bayern. Son bestias ofensivas. 17 y 15 goles respectivamente en 3 jornadas. Y no, no vengáis con la tontería de las ligas de granjeros. Equipos que marcan esa cantidad de goles en Francia o Alemania es porque son apisonadoras. En 2013 avisaba a un amigo culé previo a las semis que el Bayern estaba ganando 0-7 y 9-2 en la Bundesliga y que era un Terminator. Me dijo que eso lo lograba contra equipuchos alemanes. La historia de esas semis es bien conocida. Por eso es evidente que ambos equipos han empezado la temporada como aviones.



Una liga con equipos tan ultradominantes dice muy poco de la calidad de la liga. 
Si hay 3 o 4 candidatos al titulo y al menos 10 para meterse en Europa la competitividad es buena.


----------



## _Suso_ (22 Ago 2022)

La liga francesa y alemana son el puto día de la marmota, no sé quién coño paga por ver futbol en la televisión de esos países cuando el el campeón se sabe desde la jornada uno.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ago 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> También le puede pasar lo que les pasa estos ultimos años, ganan tan facil en su liga que pierden el gen competitivo y cuando les cae un hueso o un equipo que les planta cara en Champions se vienen abajo porque no están acostumbrados a tener que remar contracorriente.



Efectivamente, cuando te sale todo, el día que tienes que gestionar problemas no sabes.

El PSG nos barrió del campo hasta el fallo de Donarumma. Y aun asi, ahi aun tenian ventaja. Pero a no estar acostumbrados a "estar bajo presión", se hundieron en la miseria. Un equipo campeón ahi respira, pone pausa y aguanta. 

El Bayern siempre marca muchos goles en Alemania, pero ha empezado por encima de la media. Si a eso le sumas que sus teóricos rivales no son capaces de ganar 2 partidos seguidos... pero este año al Bayern le veo mucho mejor. De momento, alomejor en abril no.

Lo bueno que tenemos nosotros es que "con frecuencia" encontramos problemas y hemos aprendido a saber respirar cuando vienen mal dadas. Vale que hubo remontadas épicas en el Bernabeu el año pasado, pero si no es por el aguante épico en Paris y Manchester, la 14° no habría llegado en 2022.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> La liga francesa y alemana son el puto día de la marmota, no sé quién coño paga por ver futbol en la televisión de esos países cuando el el campeón se sabe desde la jornada uno.



Ya he contado varias veces como funciona la Bundesliga y la complacencia de los "rivales". Copio y pego:

A ver, ya que ha salido el tema, aunque es el topic del Real Madrid y somos campeonísimos de España. Pero por dejarlo claro, ya que hoy nos hemos follado al Bayern en Mainz (Maguncia en castellano).

Como ya digo, esto es una "dictadura aceptada". Consiste en que el Bayern se crea bueno, y entonces el se porta bien con los demás.

- Es generoso con los fichajes. Puede pagarte 20, pero te paga 30 por un buen jugador, sobretodo si es alemán. El club que recibe el dinero se lo gasta en hacerse un estadio de la hostia, y asi la gente va más contenta a ver la Bundesliga.

- Casi todos los equipos, salvo 3 o 4, somos la cantera del Bayern. Si eres alemán, tu misión es jugar en Primera para que luego te fiche el Bayern. Esto puede hacerlo directamente o via Borussia de Dortmund: El Dortmund ficha mucho mejor que el Bayern, pero luego el Bayern le ficha los jugadores. Y cuando no le valen... se los devuelve. Lewandoski, Götze, Hummels... todos estos eran del Dortmund, por mencionar algunos. Fueron al Bayern. Götze y Hummels al final volverion al Dortmund. Sule lo ficharon del Hoffenheim, como no les vale, se lo dan al Dortmund. Pues todo asi.

- Los equipos que pueden plantarle cara al Bayern porque económicamente tienen potencial (Leverkusen, Leipzig, Hoffenheim y algún otro), ya se encarga la prensa de vender que son "ricos sin tradición" para crearles mala imagen. El Leipzig le cae mal a todo el mundo, y el Hoffenheim casi que también. La Europa League quieren los alemanes que la gane el Eintracht, y la Copa, el Freiburg. El Leipzig no, el Leipzig es malo. Y es una altenativa al Bayern, pero el propio Bayern se mete con ellos porque "tienen mucho dinero". Claro, el Bayern no lo tiene y no lo usa, tócate los cojones.

- Como nadie osa tocarle los cojones, el Bayern acepta un reparto equitativo de los derechos de TVs. Si el día de mañana, por un casual del destino, le plantan cara, ya veréis como empieza a decir que ellos deberían ingresar más dinero.

- El Bayern hace lo que le da la gana, y está bien. Ya he mencionado antes lo del Freiburg se hace un par de semanas. El Bayern se pone a jugar con DOCE jugadores por un error en los cambios, y al árbitro le llaman desde el VAR: Hay 12 jugadores del Bayern. Minuto 85 y el Bayern ganando 1-4. Alineación indebida... pues al final no porque total, el partido estaba ganado igualmente. "Die richtige Entscheidung" dice la prensa. Tócate los cojones. El Freiburg calladito, y eso que faltan 2 partidos y está a 2 pts de jugar la Champions, con esa victoria en los despachos, pues ahora mismo dependería de si mismo para ser incluso 3º...

- El seleccionador alemán (Low en su momento) dice que no tiene claro si Neuer debe ser titular, pues desde el Bayern le sueltan que "si juega Ter Stegen, Neuer no va con la selección alemana". Asi de claro, o pones a los mios de titulares, o no van a jugar. Y Ter Stegen hace 2-3 años estaba mejor que Neuer, pero como Neuer juega en el Bayern, pues tiene que ser titular. Y si no el Bayern se enfada. No, mejor que no se enfade.

- El Bayern gana la Bundesliga siempre (19 de 25 veces), pero luego la Champions la gana muy de vez en cuando... pero el Bayern es el puto amo de Europa. Luego viene un Villarreal, les elimina y no saben porque les han eliminado. No te jode... alomejor es que en Alemania te lamen todos el rabo, pero luego en Europa hay que competir...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> No hay excusa, y ya pasó en la despedida de Marcelo, yo no lo entiendo



Quedan retratados. Si te llevas mal con él se entiende, pero no crea que sea el caso. La mayoría han preferido quedarse en casa, irse de viaje o a ganar más dinero donde sea. Muy lamentable.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Quedan retratados. Si te llevas mal con él se entiende, pero no crea que sea el caso. La mayoría han preferido quedarse en casa, irse de viaje o a ganar más dinero donde sea. Muy lamentable.



Igual entienden que ese momento es más institucional y dentro de un tiempo hagan una cena todos para despedirse, como hizo marcelo.
Si llevas a la plantilla a ese acto, quitas protagonismo a Casemiro en este caso. No creo yo que el madrid permita estas cosas así a la ligera.

Quien sí que tendría que estar es Raúl, Roberto Carlos, Amancio… que quiero creer que hayan estado


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (22 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya he contado varias veces como funciona la Bundesliga y la complacencia de los "rivales". Copio y pego:
> 
> A ver, ya que ha salido el tema, aunque es el topic del Real Madrid y somos campeonísimos de España. Pero por dejarlo claro, ya que hoy nos hemos follado al Bayern en Mainz (Maguncia en castellano).
> 
> ...




vamos... el paralelismo con el farsa VARcelona aqui en España:

con su mafia arbitral + su inversor financiador Roures que es dueño del VAR + la liga que mira para otro lado con su deuda de 1500 millones

gracias a todo lo anterior aqui compiten cada año por ganar la liga (si no lo tuvieran competirian con suerte por estar entre los 4 primeros y entrar en champions )

pero claro luego llegan a europa donde no tienen todo lo anterior , y salvo alguna mafia puntual comprada algun año : ovrebo , aytekin , entonces tienen que competir sin ventajas y es cuando son vapuleados año tras año


----------



## filets (22 Ago 2022)

La santificacion de Casemiro ya me tiene harto
Vale que ha sido un gran jugador del Madrid durante 10 años pero se ha ido del Madrid POR DINERO
No es San Henrique Casimiro


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 Ago 2022)

Parece que el palancas nos va a ceder a Pablo torre. Falta le hace al racing alguien de calidad. Si no fichamos algo volvemos el año que viene a 2b


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Parece que el palancas nos va a ceder a Pablo torre. Falta le hace al racing alguien de calidad. Si no fichamos algo volvemos el año que viene a 2b



Menuda mierda de operación. El chaval ese ya no levanta cabeza.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Menuda mierda de operación. El chaval ese ya no levanta cabeza.




Lleva en el palancas solo 3 meses. No creo que les haya dado tiempo de joder su carrera.


----------



## feps (22 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Lleva en el palancas solo 3 meses. No creo que les haya dado tiempo de joder su carrera.



Un exorcismo por precaución no sobraría.


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> vamos... el paralelismo con el farsa VARcelona aqui en España:
> 
> con su mafia arbitral + su inversor financiador Roures que es dueño del VAR + la liga que mira para otro lado con su deuda de 1500 millones
> 
> ...



Más bien son el CSKA de la época de la URSS pero en pleno siglo XXI.


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## feps (22 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Recuerda a Río de Janeiro.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Recuerda a Río de Janeiro.



Yo flipo con eso. No sé, cualquier aficionado suyo medio informado sabrá que han fichado (y bien caro) a un centrocampista defensivo de 30 tacazos. Si creen que les va a arreglar el percal cuando llevan 0 puntos, 1 gol a favor y 6 en contra contra dos equipos de mierda, como para recibirlo así, es que están fatal de lo suyo. Casemiro es una pieza complementaria, de las mejores del mundo (por ahora), pero ni te va a crear juego ni te va a meter goles, y sin eso no se ganan partidos de forma consistente.

Es como cuando fichamos a Alaba o a Rudiger, buenos jugadores y gratis además, pero ya entraditos en años, nadie los perseguía por el parking.

En fin, quién ha visto a ese club y quién lo ve.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Más bien son el CSKA de la época de la URSS pero en pleno siglo XXI.



A ver, a mi me sorprende, pero es que llevo aquí "6 temporadas"... y yo flipo con la complacencia que hay. En vez de odiar al Bayern es un "déjale que gane para que no se enfade, si total, da lo mismo ". Todo lo que he escrito en la página anterior es verdad. Los mismos alemanes saben que va a ganar el Bayern, pero aun asi todos estamos con nuestros equipos. Porque si quitas al Bayern, es una Liga bastante divertida. Es jodidamente difícil de pronosticar, y soñar con una temporadita en Europa siempre se puede.

Aquí hay una especie de Quiniela, se llama Toto (Looool). Son 13 partidos (8 de primera, 4 de segunda y un partido internacional, va rotando Italia, Inglaterra, España, según les parezca). De momento en estas 3 jornadas nadie en toda Alemania ha acertado los 13 resultados. Esta jornada creo que hay como 1 millón de €uros de bote.

Pero es que luego en Europa pierden y no saben porque o ponen excusas. Poneros videos de la grada del Bayern - Villarreal con el 1-1, los caretos son de "va venga, cuando es el partido de verdad o cuando anulan el gol". Lo que pasa que como siempre ganan la Liga (Y casi siempre la Copa) pues "no tienen la presión" de sentirse unos perdedores. Es una cosa rarísima.

Yo estoy deseando que una temporada se queden en blanco (O dos) y entonces se enfaden y toda esa hipocresía Bávara salga a relucir. Lo que pasa que los rivales dan pena. El puto Dortmund el otro día ganando 2-0 en casa en el 88' y les remontan 2-3. El Leverkusen lleva 0 pts en 3 partidos y el Leipzig 2 pts de 2 empates Paco. Que los rivales del Bayern ahora mismo somos nosotros (Mainz), el Mönchengladbach y el Union de Berlin... en fin.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Ago 2022)

Me he puesto el United-Liverpool por curiosidad y vaya colección de paquetes para la fama del partido. El Liverpool tiene más nombre ahora mismo, pero lo miras friamente y salvo Salah, Van Dijk y el portero dan toda la impresión de ser jugadores del montón. Incluso los que son buenillos, como Robertson, se quedan en eso, en buenillos y ya. Y Van Dijk ha defendido el gol de United como si lo defiendo yo, ha sido para cambiarlo ahí mismo.

El Luis Díaz ese que nos daba miedo en la final no se va ni de un cono lleno de cemento, que tío más malo la virgen, debe de ser que Ramos le causó una conmoción cerebral a él también. Compararlo con Mané da penica.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Me he puesto el United-Liverpool por curiosidad y vaya colección de paquetes para la fama del partido. El Liverpool tiene más nombre ahora mismo, pero lo miras friamente y salvo Salah, Van Dijk y el portero dan toda la impresión de ser jugadores del montón. Incluso los que son buenillos, como Robertson, se quedan en eso, en buenillos y ya. Y Van Dijk ha defendido el gol de United como si lo defiendo yo, ha sido para cambiarlo ahí mismo.
> 
> El Luis Díaz ese que nos daba miedo en la final no se va ni de un cono lleno de cemento, que tío más malo la virgen, debe de ser que Ramos le causó una conmoción cerebral a él también. Compararlo con Mané da penica.



No hay rival de entidad en Europa. Es una pena que FloPer haya arruinado al RM y no dispusiera de dinero para fichar a Mbappé y/o Haaland... y haya tenido que malvender a Casemiro para maquillar las cuentas.

El RM está más endeudado que el FCB, pero este último tiene un estado detrás que lo sostiene, el estado español. Es un club estado como el City o el PSG.


----------



## BBorg (22 Ago 2022)

2-0 ha sido llegar Casemiro y el United resucitar

El Liverpool parece un equipo acabado. Fin de ciclo.


----------



## Mecanosfera (22 Ago 2022)

Hostia, derrota del Liverpool ante el demigrante United. Ha sido más demérito del pool que mérito de los diablos rojos. Tiene toda la pinta de que Klopp tiene los días contados en Anfield y cuando lo echen, si al Madrid le va mal, muchos van a pedirlo como nuevo entrenador. Yo no lo quiero ni en pintura, es un loser y ya todos le tienen pillada la medida. Es entrenador para un atlético, no para el Madrid.
Por lo demás, el United no es ninguna maravilla, típico juego inglés de patadón palante y Cristiano los 10 minutos que ha estado ha dado mucha pena. Debería consierar seriamente la retirada, es muy descorazonador ver a una leyenda como él arrastrarse por los campos.


----------



## Roedr (22 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Hostia, derrota del Liverpool ante el demigrante United. Ha sido más demérito del pool que mérito de los diablos rojos. Tiene toda la pinta de que Klopp tiene los días contados en Anfield y cuando lo echen, si al Madrid le va mal, muchos van a pedirlo como nuevo entrenador. Yo no lo quiero ni en pintura, es un loser y ya todos le tienen pillada la medida. Es entrenador para un atlético, no para el Madrid.
> Por lo demás, el United no es ninguna maravilla, típico juego inglés de patadón palante y Cristiano los 10 minutos que ha estado ha dado mucha pena. Debería consierar seriamente la retirada, es muy descorazonador ver a una leyenda como él arrastrarse por los campos.



Exacto, Klopp para sustituir a Simeone.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ago 2022)

Pues el Liverpool ya se ha dejado 5 pts con el Shitty. Lo del Arsenal me parece demasiado bonito para ser verdad, pero oye, mientras sigan sumando de 3 en 3...

Por lo menos en la Premier, como en España (Y ahora Italia) no sabemos quien puede ganar, y aunque sea miras los resultados.


----------



## BBorg (22 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Hostia, derrota del Liverpool ante el demigrante United. Ha sido más demérito del pool que mérito de los diablos rojos. Tiene toda la pinta de que Klopp tiene los días contados en Anfield y cuando lo echen, si al Madrid le va mal, muchos van a pedirlo como nuevo entrenador. Yo no lo quiero ni en pintura, es un loser y ya todos le tienen pillada la medida. Es entrenador para un atlético, no para el Madrid.
> Por lo demás, el United no es ninguna maravilla, típico juego inglés de patadón palante y Cristiano los 10 minutos que ha estado ha dado mucha pena. Debería consierar seriamente la retirada, es muy descorazonador ver a una leyenda como él arrastrarse por los campos.



Hemos visto partidos diferentes. Cristiano en 10 minutos a punto de marcar. Sigue siendo el mejor delantero que tienen. El United ha jugado bastante bien, con mentalidad ganadora y sin encerrarse como se encerró el Madrid en la final, de patadón parriba nada en absoluto, jugando como un igual. Klopp es el mejor entrenador del mundo por lo conseguido con dos equipos mediocres con plantillas medianas de presupuesto muy inferior a los grandes. Tú no has visto el partido más que de reojo.

Hoy un perodista decía que Casemiro no había llorado en la despedida y no lo había visto siquiera porque ha llorado más que nadie, hasta su hija se ha puesto a llorar por verle llorar... y va y dice que no ha llorado con dos cojones porque no lo había visto.


----------



## Mecanosfera (22 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Hemos visto partidos diferentes. Cristiano en 10 minutos a punto de marcar. Sigue siendo el mejor delantero que tienen. El United ha jugado bastante bien, con mentalidad ganadora y sin encerrarse como se encerró el Madrid en la final, de patadón parriba nada en absoluto, jugando como un igual. Klopp es el mejor entrenador del mundo por lo conseguido con dos equipos mediocres con plantillas medianas de presupuesto muy inferior a los grandes. Tú no has visto el partido más que de reojo.



¿A punto de marcar? ¿En serio? quizás en ese intante estaba foreado y me lo perdí, pero vamos, el gol que marcó Rashford hoy no lo hubiese marcadao CR ni de broma, ya no tiene esa electricidad, y mira que soy fan, pero se arrastra por el campo, es bastante evidente. Y lo de patadón palante lo digo porqu cuando se vieron 2-0 seguían sacando en largo, sin controlar el balón, sin sentido del tiempo ni del espacio, con una ansiedad impropia de un gran equipo... El United marcó sus goles y bien por ellos, bien hecho, pero es un equipo que tiene poco fútbol en mi opinion.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> ¿A punto de marcar? ¿En serio? quizás en ese intante estaba foreado y me lo perdí, pero vamos, el gol que marcó Rashford hoy no lo hubiese marcadao CR ni de broma, ya no tiene esa electricidad, y mira que soy fan, pero se arrastra por el campo, es bastante evidente. Y lo de patadón palante lo digo porqu cuando se vieron 2-0 seguían sacando en largo, sin controlar el balón, sin sentido del tiempo ni del espacio, con una ansiedad impropia de un gran equipo... El United marcó sus goles y bien por ellos, bien hecho, pero es un equipo que tiene poco fútbol en mi opinion.



Lo han sacado 10 minutos y ni presionaba al defensa cuando el Liverpool intentaba empezar la jugada. Y eso que iban 2-1 y estaban encerrados en su campo, los defensas subían hasta campo contrario y CR solo hubiese tenido que trotar 10m para por lo menos incomodar al defensa. Pues nada, iba andando el colega.

Messi todavía de cuando en cuando te la lía. CR7 no está ni para un Segunda, lo digo en serio.


----------



## eloy_85 (23 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo flipo con eso. No sé, cualquier aficionado suyo medio informado sabrá que han fichado (y bien caro) a un centrocampista defensivo de 30 tacazos. Si creen que les va a arreglar el percal cuando llevan 0 puntos, 1 gol a favor y 6 en contra contra dos equipos de mierda, como para recibirlo así, es que están fatal de lo suyo. Casemiro es una pieza complementaria, de las mejores del mundo (por ahora), pero ni te va a crear juego ni te va a meter goles, y sin eso no se ganan partidos de forma consistente.
> 
> Es como cuando fichamos a Alaba o a Rudiger, buenos jugadores y gratis además, pero ya entraditos en años, nadie los perseguía por el parking.
> 
> En fin, quién ha visto a ese club y quién lo ve.




hombre en primer lugar están en horss bajas, fueron los primeros en ser comprados y bien gestionados por un magnate y ahora que cada club de la premier es una franquicia están recibiendo de su medicina.

Por otra parte, si son un coladero en 2 partidos, normal que quieran una venda para taponar ña hemorragia.
Tengo muy claro qué dos jugadores del equipo han recomendado encarecidente, sino exigido, este fichaje. 

El brasuca ha sido listo, tiene 5 champions y 30 palos y le plantan 100 kilos que será lo que ha ganado hasta ahora si llega, es una oferta tentadora.


----------



## feps (23 Ago 2022)

Nadie quiere a Asensio si no es prácticamente gratis. Eso debería hacerle reflexionar, pero está muy endiosado. Es una lástima de jugador. Todo apunta a que se marchará en junio donde más le paguen.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Hostia, derrota del Liverpool ante el demigrante United. Ha sido más demérito del pool que mérito de los diablos rojos. Tiene toda la pinta de que Klopp tiene los días contados en Anfield y cuando lo echen, si al Madrid le va mal, muchos van a pedirlo como nuevo entrenador. Yo no lo quiero ni en pintura, es un loser y ya todos le tienen pillada la medida. Es entrenador para un atlético, no para el Madrid.
> Por lo demás, el United no es ninguna maravilla, típico juego inglés de patadón palante y Cristiano los 10 minutos que ha estado ha dado mucha pena. Debería consierar seriamente la retirada, es muy descorazonador ver a una leyenda como él arrastrarse por los campos.



Klopp es un payaso y un perdedor.

Tiene la Orejona de 2019 porque FloPer echó a CR7 del RM en 2018. Con gol habríamos encadenado la 4ª seguida en la cuadra del Wanda.

Esa final de chiste de 2019 no la ganó Klopp, la perdió otro payaso, el perdedor de Pochetino, muy del gusto de FloPer, por cierto.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Nadie quiere a Asensio si no es prácticamente gratis. Eso debería hacerle reflexionar, pero está muy endiosado. Es una lástima de jugador. Todo apunta a que se marchará en junio donde más le paguen.



Salvo a Casemiro, el mejor del mundo en su puesto y con tan sólo 30 años, nadie quiere a ningún jugador del RM. 

Además saben que FloPer regala los traspasos e, incluso, paga las fichas de los jugadores en otros equipos. Saben que el RM de FloPer es una ONG.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Ago 2022)

Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com





FloPer, dios del antimadridismo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Ago 2022)

El último favor de Florentino Pérez a Laporta en el mercado de fichajes


Barça y Madrid, de eternos rivales a aliados necesarios




www.culemania.com





FloPer, dios del antimadridismo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Ago 2022)

aqui tambien al arbitro no le llegaban bien las imagenes del VAR.......

no hay ninguna mafia arbitral de la farsa del VARsa , 

eso son imaginaciones de perturbados como puede verse


----------



## Silluzollope (23 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Nadie quiere a Asensio si no es prácticamente gratis. Eso debería hacerle reflexionar, pero está muy endiosado. Es una lástima de jugador. Todo apunta a que se marchará en junio donde más le paguen quieran.



Te lo corrijo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Ago 2022)

Coldplay actuará dos veces en el Estadi Olímpic Lluís Companys de Barcelona


La banda británica confirma dos fechas en la ciudad para la gira de su último álbum, 'Music of the spheres'




www.elperiodico.com





2 conciertos de Coldplay sin techo ni césped retráctil... 

FloPer, explícales que no deben organizarse conciertos en el exterior... si llueve se mojan... un riesgo letal... 

Lo suyo es tirar 2.000 M EUR, *arruinar al RM* y poner un techo


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Lleva en el palancas solo 3 meses. No creo que les haya dado tiempo de joder su carrera.



Jajajja y tanto. Todo lo que toca el barsa lo da un halo de asquerosismo que tira para atrás


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Me he puesto el United-Liverpool por curiosidad y vaya colección de paquetes para la fama del partido. El Liverpool tiene más nombre ahora mismo, pero lo miras friamente y salvo Salah, Van Dijk y el portero dan toda la impresión de ser jugadores del montón. Incluso los que son buenillos, como Robertson, se quedan en eso, en buenillos y ya. Y Van Dijk ha defendido el gol de United como si lo defiendo yo, ha sido para cambiarlo ahí mismo.
> 
> El Luis Díaz ese que nos daba miedo en la final no se va ni de un cono lleno de cemento, que tío más malo la virgen, debe de ser que Ramos le causó una conmoción cerebral a él también. Compararlo con Mané da penica.



Estuve viendo un trozo largo del partido(MC vs LI) , y son dos equipuchos que no juegan a nada. Joder con la Premier de los cojones.
Comparado con el partido del Madrid en Vigo del otro día, parecía el Brasil de Pelé la lado de estos dos.

Al Liverpool el perder CL y Liga en unos días les dejó destruidos. Me parece que Klopp no acaba la temporada allí.


----------



## filets (23 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Estuve viendo un trozo largo del partido(MC vs LI) , y son dos equipuchos que no juegan a nada. Joder con la Premier de los cojones.
> Comparado con el partido del Madrid en Vigo del otro día, parecía el Brasil de Pelé la lado de estos dos.
> 
> Al Liverpool el perder CL y Liga en unos días les dejó destruidos. Me parece que Klopp no acaba la temporada allí.



Klopp es un conformista
Quedar segundo de la premier o de la copa le parece bien porque "han perdido frente al mejor entrenador del mundo, Guardiola" (declaraciones suyas)


----------



## feps (23 Ago 2022)

Sería maravilloso que Florentino y Mourinho se despidieran juntos del Real Madrid.


----------



## iconoclasta (23 Ago 2022)

Lo de que Flore quería librarse de Casemiro por un buen dinero me parece una obviedad. Un entrenador como Carletto prefiere una transición tranquila entre Casimiro y su nuevo fichaje, con uno formando y el otro incitando desde el banquillo. Un empresario-presidente como Floren quiere otra cosa: acaba de pagar 80 millones por un jugador joven y quiere rentabilizarlo lo antes posible. No pagas ese pastizal por un refuerzo en el banquillo, donde además perdería valor. Así que venta de Casemiro al Manchester United, hecha de una forma tan discreta que parece que viene forzada por el jugador brasileño.


----------



## Gorrión (23 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> La santificacion de Casemiro ya me tiene harto
> Vale que ha sido un gran jugador del Madrid durante 10 años pero se ha ido del Madrid POR DINERO
> No es San Henrique Casimiro



Yo es lo que digo, si fuera madridista no se habría largado.

Esto no se lo verás a Modric o Carvajal.


----------



## feps (23 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Yo es lo que digo, si fuera madridista no se habría largado.
> 
> Esto no se lo verás a Modric o Carvajal.



Si a ti en el final de tu carrera profesional te pagaran en otro sitio 15 millones de euros más, ¿renunciarías a ellos?


----------



## Gorrión (23 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si a ti en el final de tu carrera profesional te pagaran en otro sitio 15 millones de euros más, ¿renunciarías a ellos?



Yo personalmente si, porque si eres madridista de verdad no quieres ir a otro sitio, y dinero no me faltaría para llegar a final de mes.

Pero claro, yo soy yo y valoro mas otras cosas que el dinero, dinero que a Casemiro le sale por las orejas y que podría vivir 20 vidas con lo que ya tiene.

Ya se le ha olvidado de donde viene y las calamidades que ha pasado.


----------



## feps (23 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Ya se le ha olvidado de donde viene y las calamidades que ha pasado.



Yo creo que es exactamente al contrario, porque no se la olvidado. 

Cuando se retire, Casemiro en el mejor de los casos tendrá que pasar el resto de su vida ganando anualmente un 4% de lo que gana ahora.


----------



## Gorrión (23 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Yo creo que es exactamente al contrario, porque no se la olvidado.
> 
> Cuando se retire, Casemiro en el mejor de los casos tendrá que pasar el resto de su vida ganando anualmente un 4% de lo que gana ahora.



Que me parece bien que se vaya y gane todo lo que pueda como profesional que es, pero ser madridista es otra cosa, un madridista de verdad no se va de su equipo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Que me parece bien que se vaya y gane todo lo que pueda como profesional que es, pero ser madridista es otra cosa, un madridista de verdad no se va de su equipo.



Ah, pues entonces el Barcelona está mucho más lleno que nosotros de aficionados de verdad, porque no se quiere ir nadie.


----------



## Paobas (23 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Yo creo que es exactamente al contrario, porque no se la olvidado.
> 
> Cuando se retire, Casemiro en el mejor de los casos tendrá que pasar el resto de su vida ganando anualmente un 4% de lo que gana ahora.



Cuando se retire, no necesita ganar un sólo € más para vivir A CUERPO DE REY el resto de su vida.


----------



## filets (23 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si a ti en el final de tu carrera profesional te pagaran en otro sitio 15 millones de euros más, ¿renunciarías a ellos?



Pero no me despediria de mi empresa actual diciendo que "sois los mejores y siempre os llevare en mi corazon"
Les diria que me voy porque me pagan más.
Nada de llorar como una nenaza


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Pero no me despediria de mi empresa actual diciendo que "sois los mejores y siempre os llevare en mi corazon"
> Les diria que me voy porque me pagan más.
> Nada de llorar como una nenaza



El primero que se ha prestado a ese ceremonial es Florentino, seguramente porque el traspaso conviene desde un punto de vista económico y quiere dejar claro que los jugadores que contribuyen a estos objetivos del club también tienen derecho a su minuto de gloria, tanto como los que contribuyen a los objetivos deportivos.

Yo lo veo un discurso muy sensato.


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Sería maravilloso que Florentino y Mourinho se despidieran juntos del Real Madrid.




Es el origen de todo lo que estamos viviendo estos 10 años.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Ago 2022)

ramos en su linea de dar el cante


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> La santificacion de Casemiro ya me tiene harto
> Vale que ha sido un gran jugador del Madrid durante 10 años pero se ha ido del Madrid POR DINERO
> No es San Henrique Casimiro



Si dándole un buen dinero al Madrid, otros han estado tocándose los cojones cobrando.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Pero no me despediria de mi empresa actual diciendo que "sois los mejores y siempre os llevare en mi corazon"
> Les diria que me voy porque me pagan más.
> Nada de llorar como una nenaza



No sé macho, la carrera del futbolista es rarita por muchas razones: es muy corta, lo que los demás hacemos en 40 años ellos lo comprimen en 15; son gente objetivamente joven o muy joven por mucho que digamos que son veteranos o están acabados; en general no han tenido infancia ni juventud, a estos niveles desde cadete eres cuasi-profesional aunque no te paguen; y además ser futbolista tiene un elemento de vocación que la mayoría de curros no tienen. 

Yo lo único que cuestiono de Casemiro es que se ha ido a un equipo un poco mierdoso. Aparte de eso, me parece muy legítimo querer hacer otras cosas en la vida y a la vez estar triste de irte.


----------



## feps (23 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Es el origen de todo lo que estamos viviendo estos 10 años.



Sin Mourinho no habría habido cinco Champions. Él rompió la hegemonía del Farsa.


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Yo es lo que digo, si fuera madridista no se habría largado.
> 
> Esto no se lo verás a Modric o Carvajal.



¿En serio? quita un problema al Madrid, sabe que irá a menos, le dan una pasta al club, tenía que haber sido tan madridista como Casillas o Raúl, cobrando en otros equipos del Madrid.


----------



## feps (23 Ago 2022)

Ni por 190. 

Quieren desmantelar al Madrid como sea. Lo de Casemiro ha sido sólo el preámbulo de lo que se avecina. Cuidado especialmente con Militao, Camavinga, Valverde, Vinicius y Rodrygo.









No está en venta: el Real Madrid rechaza ofertas de 90 millones por Valverde


Federico Valverde no está en venta. El Real Madrid ha tenido que dar portazo en las últimas semanas a varios equipos de la Premier League que han intentado hacerse con el centrocampista. 90 millones de euros no han sido suficientes para la entidad presidida por Florentino Pérez, que se remite a...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Gorrión (23 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿En serio? quita un problema al Madrid, sabe que irá a menos, le dan una pasta al club, tenía que haber sido tan madridista como Casillas o Raúl, cobrando en otros equipos del Madrid.



A mi Casillas y Raúl no me parecen madridistas, mas bien parásitos.

Tanto Casemiro como Floren están encantados con la operación, Floren financia el fichaje de Tchouameni y Casemiro se va llevar 20 millones mas cuando acabe su contrato, sin competencia y sin la exigencia que supone jugar en Real Madrid, pero a mi que no me vendan lo del madridismo porque no cuela.

Se vende por pasta y se va por pasta, se le agradece lo buen profesional que ha sido y ya.


----------



## _Suso_ (23 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ni por 190.
> 
> Quieren desmantelar al Madrid como sea. Lo de Casemiro ha sido sólo el preámbulo de lo que se avecina. Cuidado especialmente con Militao, Camavinga, Valverde, Vinicius y Rodrygo.
> 
> ...



Lo de Vinicius sí puede estar complicado, le van a ofrecer autenticas burradas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No sé macho, la carrera del futbolista es rarita por muchas razones: es muy corta, lo que los demás hacemos en 40 años ellos lo comprimen en 15; son gente objetivamente joven o muy joven por mucho que digamos que son veteranos o están acabados; en general no han tenido infancia ni juventud, a estos niveles desde cadete eres cuasi-profesional aunque no te paguen; y además ser futbolista tiene un elemento de vocación que la mayoría de curros no tienen.
> 
> Yo lo único que cuestiono de Casemiro es que se ha ido a un equipo un poco mierdoso. Aparte de eso, me parece muy legítimo querer hacer otras cosas en la vida y a la vez estar triste de irte.




Joder nooo!!!
Ser futbolista es una exclavitud!!!!!!!

Desde los 18 millonarios, trabajar 3 horas diarias, viajar, las mejores jacas, fama y reconocimiento....
Menuda mierda de vida joder!!!!!


----------



## Gorrión (23 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder nooo!!!
> Ser futbolista es una exclavitud!!!!!!!
> 
> Desde los 18 millonarios, trabajar 3 horas diarias, viajar, las mejores jacas, fama y reconocimiento....
> Menuda mierda de vida joder!!!!!



Y ganan en un año lo que el trabajador medio no gana en 20 vidas.

Pobre gente.


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder nooo!!!
> Ser futbolista es una exclavitud!!!!!!!
> 
> Desde los 18 millonarios, trabajar 3 horas diarias, viajar, las mejores jacas, fama y reconocimiento....
> Menuda mierda de vida joder!!!!!



No todos llegan a la élite.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Lo de Vinicius sí puede estar complicado, le van a ofrecer autenticas burradas.



Vinicius entiende el Real Madrid. A medio plazo no se va. Y Valverde tampoco.

Ya les pueden ofrecer el oro y el moro, que están en la edad de ganar fama. Para el dinero ya tendrán tiempo.

Me juego la cuenta.


----------



## _Suso_ (23 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vinicius entiende el Real Madrid. A medio plazo no se va. Y Valverde tampoco.
> 
> Ya les pueden ofrecer el oro y el moro, que están en la edad de ganar fama. Para el dinero ya tendrán tiempo.
> 
> Me juego la cuenta.



A mí lo que me mosquea es que en junio, julio la prensa hablaba de renovación de Vinicius hecha y a día de hoy sigue sin hacerse oficial.


----------



## Mecanosfera (23 Ago 2022)

Qué pinta Vinicius en la Premier???.. a poco que sepa de historia del fútbol será consciente de que ningun jugador considerable top 10 histórico excepto Cristiano ha jugado en esa liga. Maradona, Pelé, Zidane, Ronaldinho, Van Basten, Cruyff, Pirlo, Iniesta, Messi, Di Stefano, Laudrup... En su provincianismo isleño, los brutánicos meten en ese saco a Rooney, Best y Lampard, lo cual es una broma para cualquier amante de este deporte. Recuerdo quedarme flipando cuando en el típico pub futbolero de Inglaterra los lugareños soltaban chorradas del tipo "el mejor jugador de todos los tiempos es George Best" 

Vale que la premier se lo ha montado bien como polo atractor de entrenadores top, pero los jugadores brillantes de verdad sólo brillan en otro tipo de fútbol más serio. En UK los jugadores son peones del entrenador, no tienen la libertad de actuación que disfrutan en otras ligas como la nuestra o la italiana. Si Vini tiene que irse a la Premier, esperemos que lo haga con 33 años, habiendo ganado 6 champions y quizás algún mundial. De lo contrario demostrará saber muy poco de fútbol


----------



## keko (23 Ago 2022)

Vinicius va a firmar un buen contrato, que lo tendrá tranquilo durante 3 o 4 años. Luego ya veremos, el siguiente contrato si va a ser jodido de negociar. Le pondrán mucha pasta y con títulos ya en la mochila, pues miras mas la pasta. En cualquier caso el Madrid también paga grandes sumas, que aquí parece que pagamos cacahuetes, lo que pasa es que no puedes pagar 10 millones netos a todos tus jugadores, es lo cobran 2 o 3 como mucho. Yo ahora estoy tranquilo pues tenemos todas las líneas bastante bien cubiertas excepto arriba, pero creo que Rodrygo la va a reventar. Era delantero en Brasil, aqui le hacen ser extremo, y entre lo que juegue de extremo mas las veces que supla a Benzema cuando sea necesario, este año va a explotar. Es muy bueno. Si eso le sale a Floren, menudo equipo ha renovado por una cantidad asequible.


----------



## ironpipo (23 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Y ganan en un año lo que el trabajador medio no gana en 20 vidas.
> 
> Pobre gente.



Y aún así habrá días que no tengan ni puta gana de correr detrás de la pelotita. 
Hay que valer para tener 200 millones en la cuenta y tener que seguir aguantando órdenes y subnormalidades de la prensa, del entrenador, de los compañeros y de los rivales. 
No todo el monte es orégano amego


----------



## feps (23 Ago 2022)

keko dijo:


> Yo ahora estoy tranquilo pues tenemos todas las líneas bastante bien cubiertas excepto arriba, pero creo que Rodrygo la va a reventar. Era delantero en Brasil, aqui le hacen ser extremo, y entre lo que juegue de extremo mas las veces que supla a Benzema cuando sea necesario, este año va a explotar. Es muy bueno. Si eso le sale a Floren, menudo equipo ha renovado por una cantidad asequible.



Exactamente. Lo has clavado.


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ni por 190.
> 
> Quieren desmantelar al Madrid como sea. Lo de Casemiro ha sido sólo el preámbulo de lo que se avecina. Cuidado especialmente con Militao, Camavinga, Valverde, Vinicius y Rodrygo.
> 
> ...



Ya lo dije el otro día, lo que menos me gustaba de la venta de Casemiro es que se abra la veda de poder pescar en el Madrid a cambio de dinero.

Por otro lado, haria un uso más inteligente de las clausulas de rescisión. Poner una cifra absurda para asustar no es tan útil como poner una que se pueda llegar a pagar, aunque sea un disparate.
Por ejemplo Valverde 1000M. Pero ¿y si alguien ofrece 250M ?


----------



## juantxxxo (23 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Sin Mourinho no habría habido cinco Champions. Él rompió la hegemonía del Farsa.



Case y Modric son fichajes suyos y el rendimiento está ahí, es indiscutible. Un retorno sería bonito, estilo Carletto, que ya ha dicho que tras entrenar aquí, se retira.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ago 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Case y Modric son fichajes suyos y el rendimiento está ahí, es indiscutible. Un retorno sería bonito, estilo Carletto, que ya ha dicho que tras entrenar aquí, se retira.



Hay gente que se enamora de los jugadores y luego hay otro caso más grave aun que es gente que se enamora de los entrenadores


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Ya lo dije el otro día, lo que menos me gustaba de la venta de Casemiro es que se abra la veda de poder pescar en el Madrid a cambio de dinero.



Por favor,si la posibilidad de renovar el equipo vendiendo jugadores a cierta edad es una bendicion,lo realmente preocupante sería que nadie ofreciese nada...ahora mismo estaríamos jugando con Ozil y Di María...

Y la veda lleva abierta desde siempre,ningún club puede retener a un jugador al que le pagan el doble en otro sitio,ni el Madrid ni ninguno.


----------



## filets (23 Ago 2022)

Si le pones 250M de clausula a Vinicius te lo quitan de las manos
El poner 1000 trillones de clausula es mandar el mensaje de "intransferible"
Eso sí, cuando llegue el momento de renovar se acabo el cachondeo. La renovacion de Mbappe abrio la veda. Ahora los jugadores prefieren esperar a quedar libre y ver lo que el mercado esta dispuesto a ofrecer. No pierden nada por esperar


----------



## VYP de Álava (23 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Si le pones 250M de clausula a Vinicius te lo quitan de las manos
> El poner 1000 trillones de clausula es mandar el mensaje de "intransferible"
> Eso sí, cuando llegue el momento de renovar se acabo el cachondeo. La renovacion de Mbappe abrio la veda. Ahora los jugadores prefieren esperar a quedar libre y ver lo que el mercado esta dispuesto a ofrecer. No pierden nada por esperar



Siempre hay un componente de riesgo. Te pasa como a Victor Valdes y ya te has jodido.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Si le pones 250M de clausula a Vinicius te lo quitan de las manos
> El poner 1000 trillones de clausula es mandar el mensaje de "intransferible"
> Eso sí, cuando llegue el momento de renovar se acabo el cachondeo. La renovacion de Mbappe abrio la veda. Ahora los jugadores prefieren esperar a quedar libre y ver lo que el mercado esta dispuesto a ofrecer. No pierden nada por esperar



Si alguien da 250 por Vinicius Florentino le pone el mismo el lacito y lo lleva a donde sea...

Y a mi me gusta Vinicius,pero por ese dinero al club le harían un favor.


----------



## filets (23 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si alguien da 250 por Vinicius Florentino le pone el mismo el lacito y lo lleva a donde sea...
> 
> Y a mi me gusta Vinicius,pero por ese dinero al club le harían un favor.



¿Y que haces con el dinero? Porque Vini solo hay uno


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Y que haces con el dinero? Porque Vini solo hay uno



No es tan bueno como para ser insustituible,en mi opinión al menos.Evidentemente lo ideal es que los diesen por otro,no por el mejor jugador del equipo,pero no se puede pedir todo.

250 es muchísima pasta y jugadores buenos salen continuamente por el mundo.


----------



## _Suso_ (23 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No es tan bueno como para ser insustituible,en mi opinión al menos.Evidentemente lo ideal es que los diesen por otro,no por el mejor jugador del equipo,pero no se puede pedir todo.
> 
> 250 es muchísima pasta *y jugadores buenos salen continuamente por el mundo*.



Yo diría que es al contrario, cada vez salen menos y más en ataque, haber conseguido alguien determinante en esa posición y tan joven rosa lo milagroso.


----------



## feps (23 Ago 2022)

Ya empiezan algunos a asomar la patita. Por Mendy que Floren exija 100 kilos, que le quedan tres años de contrato y se firman para cumplirlos.

Sigo pensando que Floren vendió barato a Casemiro, enviando una muy mala señal a su plantilla y a los equipos rivales. 









Mendy puede convertirse en un nuevo ‘caso Casemiro’ dentro de unos meses


El Real Madrid que sigue enfocado en la 'operación salida' no se ha detenido a lamentar el adiós de Casemiro, un jugador muy querido por la afición madridista, pero que ahora pertenece al Manchester United.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que Vinicus por 250 M estaría en precio.
Se estan pagando salvajadas por troncazos que no han empatado con nadie.

Vini es joven, hasta ahora sigue progresando y está a un nivel entre los mejores del mundo. No se arruga en ninguna situación y lo intenta una y otra vez. Desde el año pasado su cuota de goles/asistencias se ha disparado y el duo con Benzema promete seguir dando buen resultado.
Verle en el Bernabeu es una maravilla. Le llega la pelota y pasan cosas.

Hace años ya de esto....








Vinicius al Real Madrid, la millonada por un niño de 16 años que aturde al mercado


De esta manera, el club merengue se une a la última moda en la que los jugadores que parecen prometedores se revalorizan enormemente en poco tiempo, como Martial y Mbappé




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ago 2022)

Nadie va a dar 250 kilos por Vinicius,de hecho a día de hoy yo creo que ningún club pagaría eso por ningun jugador...

Como si fuera tan fácil pagar esa cifras,el último y único traspaso de 200+ fue el de Neymar que en aquel momento era un fuera de serie de 24 años y pagado por un club "especial" como el PSG...y hace 6 años ya.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Ago 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Y aún así habrá días que no tengan ni puta gana de correr detrás de la pelotita.
> Hay que valer para tener 200 millones en la cuenta y tener que seguir aguantando órdenes y subnormalidades de la prensa, del entrenador, de los compañeros y de los rivales.
> No todo el monte es orégano amego



¿Hay que valer? Ponme 200 minolles en la cuenta y verás si valgo para eso. Con 200 minolles en la cuenta te la tiene que sudar lo que te digan. Con eso ya puedes vivir de lujo el resto de tu vida.


----------



## Mecanosfera (23 Ago 2022)

Parece que lo de Casemiro ha generado cierto efecto pánico y ya estamos histéricos pensando en que no nos saquen nuestros diamantes de las manos.
Un superclub como el Madrid tiene que tener clara una cosa: hay jugadores que son absolutamente estructurales al equipo, intransferibles y cuyas renovaciones hay que resolver con tranquilidad, generosidad y sin neurosis de ningún tipo. Un equipo que se quiera sentir estable no puede estar todo el día obsesionado con que los moros van a venir a robarte las joyas. Creo que estamos un poco desquiciados y sobreestimando el poder de la premier.
Digo más: qué os apostáis a que el MVP del mundial no juega en la premier, porque el MVP del mundial NUNCA juega en la premier. Tampoco nos flipemos, ésto es el Madrid, los que deberían estar temblando son los equipos ingleses temiendo que un día les robemos a los Halaand, De Bruyne o Kane de turno.


----------



## feps (23 Ago 2022)

Como Vinicius se salga en el Mundial, los clubes dopados le pueden ofrecer tranquilamente 25 kilos limpios anuales. Papeleta complicada para el Madrid. 

De ahí que sea vital para sobrevivir exigir un fair play financiero auténtico y una Superliga seria, no la presentada ante el amigo cercano de sus becarios.


----------



## VYP de Álava (23 Ago 2022)

La renovación de Vinicius debería resolverse antes del mundial


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Ago 2022)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Lo de que Flore quería librarse de Casemiro por un buen dinero me parece una obviedad. Un entrenador como Carletto prefiere una transición tranquila entre Casimiro y su nuevo fichaje, con uno formando y el otro incitando desde el banquillo. Un empresario-presidente como Floren quiere otra cosa: acaba de pagar 80 millones por un jugador joven y quiere rentabilizarlo lo antes posible. No pagas ese pastizal por un refuerzo en el banquillo, donde además perdería valor. Así que venta de Casemiro al Manchester United, hecha de una forma tan discreta que parece que viene forzada por el jugador brasileño.



FloPer es un inepto y un despilfarrador con el dinero del RM:

- 2.000 M EUR en una *timo-reforma del estadio*.
- 110 M EUR de traspaso. Se fue gratis. El RM le llegó a pagar parte del sueldo cedido. *Bale*
- 120 M EUR de traspaso. Se irá gratis *Hazard*
- 80 M EUR de traspaso.. Se fue gratis. *James Rodrígez*
- 26 M EUR de traspaso siendo canterano. Se irá gratis. *Mariano*.
- 65 M EUR de traspaso. *Kaká*
- 20 M EUR de traspaso. *Woodgate*
- 23 M EUR de traspaso por *Walter Samuel*
- 13 M EUR de traspaso por *Munitis*
- 15 M EUR de traspaso por *Albiol*
- 40 M EUR de traspaso por *Illarramierdi*


----------



## _Suso_ (23 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> *Nadie va a dar 250 kilos por Vinicius*,de hecho a día de hoy yo creo que ningún club pagaría eso por ningun jugador...
> 
> Como si fuera tan fácil pagar esa cifras,el último y único traspaso de 200+ fue el de Neymar que en aquel momento era un fuera de serie de 24 años y pagado por un club "especial" como el PSG...y hace 6 años ya.



Jo, que no, que a clubs estados como el PSG les da exactamente igual, casi le regalan medio Qatar por renovar a Mbape, porque para ellos el dinero no importa, sólo les importa demostrar que tienen más dinero que nadie y pueden aplastar a cualquiera, y encima Vinicius juega en la posición de Neymar, que no le falta mucho para jubilarse.


----------



## juantxxxo (23 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hay gente que se enamora de los jugadores y luego hay otro caso más grave aun que es gente que se enamora de los entrenadores



Déjese de enamoramientos y demás fanfarrias. Es puro fútbol, el Madrid antes de la llegada de Mou daba asco-pena en champions y no sé pasó de octavos durante años. Devolvió la competitividad al equipo y desquició al mejor farsa de todos los tiempos, tanto es así que el filósofo se pasó un año sabático y luego a uk.

El mérito del trabajo y sobre todo, los cimientos que puso es indiscutible. A ver si hay que poner otra vez la portadita de los visionarios del sport cuando ficharon a Modric. Como todos los entrenadores también tuvo sus ataques como en la semifinal de champions contra el Bayern. Pero recuperar todo lo que el Madrid había perdido durante años es mérito suyo.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (23 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿En serio? quita un problema al Madrid, sabe que irá a menos, le dan una pasta al club, tenía que haber sido tan madridista como Casillas o Raúl, cobrando en otros equipos del Madrid.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> 250 es muchísima pasta y jugadores buenos salen continuamente por el mundo.



Eso dijeron con Neymar y mira al Barça.


----------



## petro6 (23 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> FloPer es un inepto y un despilfarrador con el dinero del RM:
> 
> - 2.000 M EUR en una *timo-reforma del estadio*.
> - 110 M EUR de traspaso. Se fue gratis. El RM le llegó a pagar parte del sueldo cedido. *Bale*
> ...



Joder macho, ¿Es que se ha follado a tu mujer?. Que tío más pesao,cojones.


----------



## feps (23 Ago 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Joder macho, ¿Es que se ha follado a tu mujer?. Que tío más pesao,cojones.



El IGNORE es nuestro amigo. Recomendado por 9 de cada 10 madridistas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Ago 2022)

El palancas no nos cede a Pablo torre.

Se queda en el farsa.


----------



## feps (23 Ago 2022)

El mejor fichaje de los últimos tres años, con diferencia. 









A Ancelotti le cambió la cara cuando habló con Tchouaméni tras la salida de Casemiro


El madridismo ha vivido unos últimos días de mucha turbulencia y mucho ruido, pese a iniciar la temporada como terminó la anterior, levantando un título y arrasando sobre el terreno de juego.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## _Suso_ (23 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> El IGNORE es nuestro amigo. Recomendado por 9 de cada 10 madridistas.



Yo tengo a tanta peña ignorada en este hilo que no me entero ni de la mitad de muchas cosas  

Pero no es culpa mía, ya lo dijo el profeta, el número de retardes será infinita al igual que vuestra lista del ignored


----------



## Chispeante (23 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> El mejor fichaje de los últimos tres años, con diferencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aún es pronto para saber hasta donde puede llegar, de hecho yo con dos partidos no me hago todavía una idea clara de su potencial. Pero a mí particularmente me parece, si evoluciona y mejora como parece que puede hacerlo, que Camavinga es un jugador más interesante y con mayor proyección. Y encima nos costó menos de la mitad, parece un chico humilde, de origen católico, lusófono, muy familiar...Yo apuesto por Edu.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si alguien da 250 por Vinicius Florentino le pone el mismo el lacito y lo lleva a donde sea...
> 
> Y a mi me gusta Vinicius,pero por ese dinero al club le harían un favor.



El Madrid no vende a Vinicius ahora mismo. Es el jugador franquicia y no tiene recambio.


----------



## Scardanelli (23 Ago 2022)

Tigris-Shelby al ignore…


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Sin Mourinho no habría habido cinco Champions. Él rompió la hegemonía del Farsa.



Fue el principal motivo de que Guardiloca se fuera. Xosé le preñó el núcleo bien preñado.


----------



## Silluzollope (23 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Tigris-Shelby al ignore…



¿Aún no lo habías metido? Seguro que la culpa es de Florentino Perez.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ago 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El Madrid no vende a Vinicius ahora mismo. Es el jugador franquicia y no tiene recambio.



Una cosa es que este explícitamente puesto en venta y otra que llegue alguien preguntando con 250 kilos en la mano...en este caso si el jugador accede estoy seguro de que se va,y no accede lo mismo también...

Por el precio adecuado para mí cualquier jugador está en venta,incluidos Vinicius y Camavinga que probablemente sean los jugadores con más valor de la plantilla.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Ago 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Joder macho, ¿Es que se ha follado a tu mujer?. Que tío más pesao,cojones.



No. El RM es mi único amor verdadero y este mamarracho le ha quitado al RM muchas Orejonas... y bajo se presidencia el club más despreciable del mundo ha ganado 4.


----------



## Roedr (23 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Una cosa es que este explícitamente puesto en venta y otra que llegue alguien preguntando con 250 kilos en la mano...en este caso si el jugador accede estoy seguro de que se va,y no accede lo mismo también...
> 
> Por el precio adecuado para mí cualquier jugador está en venta,incluidos Vinicius y Camavinga que probablemente sean los jugadores con más valor de la plantilla.



Floren no vende a Vini ni por 500m. Vini será nuestro jugador franquicia, y eso vale muchísimo más.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Floren no vende a Vini ni por 500m. Vini será nuestro jugador franquicia, y eso vale muchísimo más.



Si tienes su teléfono le llamo y le pregunto,pero ya te digo yo que si.

500 es una cifra totalmente fuera de la realidad pero si no lo fuera es que la duda ofende...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Ago 2022)

El RM desde que empezó la timo-reforma del estadio es un equipo vendedor. Y cuando compra lo hace caro (Chumino) o caro y mal (Hazard).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> No todos llegan a la élite.



Exacto, en el rayo hay jugadores que ganan un millón de euros al año, el equipo de primera división con menor presupuesto....
Cuánto tardas en ganar ese millón tu?.

A los 19 ya saben que no van a llegar a la elite, momento ideal para estudiar una carrera o currar como todos hacemos.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## Roedr (24 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Exacto, en el rayo hay jugadores que ganan un millón de euros al año, el equipo de primera división con menor presupuesto....
> Cuánto tardas en ganar ese millón tu?.
> 
> A los 19 ya saben que no van a llegar a la elite, momento ideal para estudiar una carrera o currar como todos hacemos.



¿Qué supone más esfuerzo y sacrificio para una fenotipo medio?. ¿Ser buen estudiante y hacer una carrera dura tradicional, o acabar millonario en el Rayo Vallecano?.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> A mi Casillas y Raúl no me parecen madridistas, mas bien parásitos.
> 
> Tanto Casemiro como Floren están encantados con la operación, Floren financia el fichaje de Tchouameni y Casemiro se va llevar 20 millones mas cuando acabe su contrato, sin competencia y sin la exigencia que supone jugar en Real Madrid, pero a mi que no me vendan lo del madridismo porque no cuela.
> 
> Se vende por pasta y se va por pasta, se le agradece lo buen profesional que ha sido y ya.



Eso es madridismo, beneficio para el club, es m uy simple. Si hablas de romanticismo y tal eso es otra historia, esto es el mundo real, de los negocios, del mundo profesional, no de fantasía.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> El mejor fichaje de los últimos tres años, con diferencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según contaba Onrubia, chumini tiene a gente que le hace estudios de donde debe mejorar, etc, tiene una confianza ciega en que en el Madrid va a triunfar sin ninguna duda.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Ago 2022)

Vaya rajada de la mujer de di Maria contra manchester e Inglaterra. Jajajsjs


----------



## feps (24 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Vaya rajada de la mujer de di Maria contra manchester e Inglaterra. Jajajsjs



La perdida de Di María fue terrible. Pocos jugadores ha tenido el Madrid tan desequilibrantes. Fichaje también de Mourinho, claro.


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Ago 2022)

Jojojojojo





__





Rajada viral de la mujer de Di María: "Manchester es lo peor: la comida es asquerosa, las mujeres de porcelana..."


En Inglaterra se han hecho eco de un vídeo de hace dos años de Jorgelina Cardoso, mujer del futbolista Ángel Di María. En ese vídeo la pareja de Di María explicaba la pesadilla vi




www.marca.com


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Según contaba Onrubia, chumini tiene a gente que le hace estudios de donde debe mejorar, etc, tiene una confianza ciega en que en el Madrid va a triunfar sin ninguna duda.



Aurelio cubre el puesto de sobra, case está bien amortizado
el united nunca tendrá el Casemiro del madrid por que los que juegan con el no tienen nada que ver con sus socios de aquí


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> La perdida de Di María fue terrible. Pocos jugadores ha tenido el Madrid tan desequilibrantes. Fichaje también de Mourinho, claro.



Cierto
ha perdido muchos años por GILIPOLLAS


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si a ti en el final de tu carrera profesional te pagaran en otro sitio 15 millones de euros más, ¿renunciarías a ellos?



La cuestión es: ¿no se puede permitir el RM del desplifarrrador FloPer subir la ficha del infravaloradísimo Casemiro 2 ó 3 M EUR para 1 hacer justicia y 2 retener a un titular indiscutible y mejor del mundo en su posición?

*Recordemos que petardos como Hazard, Bale (los últimos 4 años) e Isco ganan o ganaban mucho más por no jugar que DIOS Casemiro por sostener al equipo.*

Recordemos que unos recién llegados como Alaba y Rüdiger ganan más que Casemiro.

¿En serio el RM no se podía permitir ajustar el sueldo de Casemiro a valores de mercado?


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Ago 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Cierto
> ha perdido muchos años por GILIPOLLAS



Exacto.


----------



## Agente Coulson (24 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> FloPer es un inepto y un despilfarrador con el dinero del RM:
> 
> - 2.000 M EUR en una *timo-reforma del estadio*.
> - 110 M EUR de traspaso. Se fue gratis. El RM le llegó a pagar parte del sueldo cedido. *Bale*
> ...



Ha cometido muchos errores. Pero también muchos aciertos. Por ejemplo, comprar a Casemiro por 6 millones y venderlo, tras un gran rendimiento, por 70.

Las cosas hay que verlas en su conjunto. Es como cuando inviertes en bolsa. Ganas en unas operaciones y pierdes en otras. Y lo que hay que ver es el balance final.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Sería maravilloso que Florentino y Mourinho se despidieran juntos del Real Madrid.



Mourinho perdió el juicio en el RM. Se volvió literalmente loco. Le vino grande:

Muy malas formas. Falta de educación. Sectarismo (Casillas)... y, por encima de todo, *un espíritu perdedor insoportable*.

*3 semifinales tiró a la basura, 3. Ridículo con el Borussia Dortmund. Esperpento con el cagómetro en máximos contra el crimen organizado de Barcelona y cagada en los minutos finales en MÚnich y cagómetro en máximos en la vuelta con el Bayern.*

Huyó tras poener a Karanka de escudo ante los medios toda una Tª y perder una final de Copa de España frente al equipo más miserable y perdedor del mundo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Sigo pensando que Floren vendió barato a Casemiro, enviando una muy mala señal a su plantilla y a los equipos rivales.



Sin duda. Debió pedir 120 M EUR y, a lo sumo, aceptar 100 M EUR. *Joder que es un puto titular del Campeón de Europa.*

Lo que pasa, y lamento insistir, es que FloPer estaba como loco por maquilalr cuentas y a aceptado migajas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> La perdida de Di María fue terrible. Pocos jugadores ha tenido el Madrid tan desequilibrantes. Fichaje también de Mourinho, claro.




No veas lo terrible que fue que el madrid siguió ganando champions


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> La perdida de Di María fue terrible. Pocos jugadores ha tenido el Madrid tan desequilibrantes. Fichaje también de Mourinho, claro.



Mou acertó de pleno con Modric y DiM. La salida de este último fue una cagada... una más, del inombrable.


----------



## feps (24 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> No veas lo terrible que fue que el madrid siguió ganando champions



Di María fue el MVP de la final de Lisboa. El Madrid no volvió a tener un jugador tan incansable y desequilibrante en la banda durante el resto de década. Era un martillo pilón para los defensas rivales, con un regate y una velocidad endiablados. Si Di María se hubiera quedado, seguramente el palmarés de la última década habría sido superior.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Di María fue el MVP de la final de Lisboa. El Madrid no volvió a tener un jugador tan incansable y desequilibrante en la banda durante el resto de década. Era un martillo pilón para los defensas rivales, con un regate y una velocidad endiablados. Si Di María se hubiera quedado, seguramente el palmarés de la última década habría sido superior.



Veo eso casi imposible, en Europa por razones obvias y en España por el Villarato-Var-Rourato etc. Y eso que a mí me gustaba Di María.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Pero no me despediria de mi empresa actual diciendo que "sois los mejores y siempre os llevare en mi corazon"
> Les diria que me voy porque me pagan más.
> Nada de llorar como una nenaza



Es que tú eres un hombre durísimo. El Vrus Güilis del *FLORO*.

Casemiro, aunque exclusivamente lo haga por la pasta, lo que tiene que hacer es no cerrarse una puerta y no soltar cosas que no vienen a cuento.



feps dijo:


> Ni por 190.
> 
> Quieren desmantelar al Madrid como sea. Lo de Casemiro ha sido sólo el preámbulo de lo que se avecina. Cuidado especialmente con Militao, Camavinga, Valverde, Vinicius y Rodrygo.
> 
> ...



Habría que tener un buen departamento para seguir a jugadores (con estadísticas avanzadas) y se podría proponer "a 90 millones me interesa si me das a tal". A veces hay jugadores que no valen en un entorno y que pueden ser figuras en otro, hay muchos jugadores de calidac, la diferencia entre unos u otros a veces son detalles.

Hay que aprovechar el tirón y, por supuesto, algunos jugadores no se pueden vender a no ser que la cantidad de dinero sea obscena.


----------



## Glokta (24 Ago 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Jojojojojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo ha dicho muy bien, nadie se va a Inglaterra por gusto sino por dinero. Di María tendría un palmares brutal de no haber sido pesetero


----------



## feps (24 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Veo eso casi imposible, en Europa por razones obvias y en España por el Villarato-Var-Rourato etc. Y eso que a mí me gustaba Di María.



En su momento, Di María fue más desequilibrante que Cristiano. Un jugador incansable, tanto en defensa como en ataque.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> En su momento, Di María fue más desequilibrante que Cristiano. Un jugador incansable, tanto en defensa como en ataque.



CR7, antipático en lo personal, *es un ganador obsesivo *lo cual reporta grandísimos beneficios al equipo en el que juega. *Era el jugador ideal para el RM. Pareja perfecta.*

Es un ególatra y requiere sentirse querido y valorado. Lo que le retroalimenta y le hace mejor. 

Símil: A todas las mujeres les gusta que su pareja les diga que es la más guapa, en general, y si es un pibón, en particular.

Lo que no puede ser es que en la gala de Miss Universo (Balón de Oro), en donde ha sido premiado como la más guapa del mundo, vaya su pareja (el payaso de FloPer) y le diga a otra mujer (el petardillo de Neymar) que si se casa con él (si viene al RM) será la ganadora del Miss Universo (Balón de Oro). El despecho está asegurado.

Claro que a CR7 lo fichó Calderón. Y FloPer que es otra diva, la más diva del RM, éso no lo soportaba.


----------



## Gorrión (24 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Eso es madridismo, beneficio para el club, es m uy simple. Si hablas de romanticismo y tal eso es otra historia, esto es el mundo real, de los negocios, del mundo profesional, no de fantasía.



Si yo el dedo no me lo chupo, el fútbol es un negocio y el Real Madrid un empresa que utiliza el sentimentalismo para venderte un producto, igual que hace el gobierno para intentar meterte veneno en el cuerpo y que cumplas leyes absurdas.

Yo solo quiero que me vendan la moto en condiciones y no me cuenten milongas que no se cree nadie.


----------



## feps (24 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Si yo el dedo no me lo chupo, el fútbol es un negocio y el Real Madrid un empresa que utiliza el sentimentalismo para venderte un producto, igual que hace el gobierno para intentar meterte veneno en el cuerpo y que cumplas leyes absurdas.
> 
> Yo solo quiero que me vendan la moto en condiciones y no me cuenten milongas que no se cree nadie.



Producto vendido a precio de oro. No me quiero ni imaginar el precio que van a alcanzar las entradas para ver un simple Madrid-Gerona la próxima temporada. Millonarios sus jugadores, adinerado su público.


----------



## Gorrión (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Producto vendido a precio de oro. No me quiero ni imaginar el precio que van a alcanzar las entradas para ver un simple Madrid-Gerona la próxima temporada. Millonarios sus jugadores, adinerado su público.



Cierto es que tienen el mejor circo, y los mejores espectáculos se pueden permitir cobrar mas, lo triste es ser del patético por ejemplo y pagar mierda a precio de oro.

Nunca he estado en el Bernabéu, ni tengo una sola camiseta del Madrid, para mi solo es entretenimiento.


----------



## seven up (24 Ago 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Lo ha dicho muy bien, nadie se va a Inglaterra por gusto sino por dinero. Di María tendría un palmares brutal de no haber sido pesetero



Hombre, creo recordar que la concepción de pesetero era cambiar por poco dinero de diferencia, cuando te ofrecen el doble no es ser pesetero, máxime en un país en el que muchos cambian de trabajo por 50€ de mejora. Los jugadores como he dicho muchas veces son profesionales y todos quieren cobrar lo máximo que les puedan pagar. 
El caso de Di María, de Ozil, Cristiano o de Casemiro es lógico y hasta deseable. Lógico por que son jugadores que han incrementado su valor en el Real Madrid gracias a su rendimiento y deseable por que han generado grandes triunfos para el club. Siempre será mejor cobrar por un Di María que pagar el ocaso de un Raúl, Bale, Isco, Marcelo o un Casillas. El problema suelen ser los sustitutos, si con el dinero por el traspaso de Di María no se hubiera contratado a James y se hubieran traído a Griezmann pues hubiera sido perfecto. 
Lo que el club no puede permitirse son 11 estrellas (con su sueldo correspondiente) por que no hay economía que lo resista, bueno si, la del PSG, la del MC y la del FC Barcelona.


----------



## BBorg (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> La perdida de Di María fue terrible. Pocos jugadores ha tenido el Madrid tan desequilibrantes. Fichaje también de Mourinho, claro.



Di María era bueno pero mediocre, en el Madrid, en el United y en el PSG no ha pasado de mediocre, petardo, suplente y sustituido. Desequilibrante porque era extremo no te jode y se dedican a eso, pero compararlo con Cristiano es de puta risa. Uno es el mejor goleador de todos los tiempos y el otro es uno más. Bale fue mil veces mejor que Di María, o que Özil o Robben, que también llorábais por sus ventas acertadísimas.

Y lo de su mujer es aún más de risa. Es una entrevista de HACE 2 AÑOS en un canal argentino de cotilleo de mujeres donde dice que Manchester no le gustaba nada porque era feo, frío, oscuro y la gente inglesa no le hacía casito de diva. No tiene nada que ver con lo de Casemiro, solo lo han rescatado ahora. Edurne la putilla de De Gea también dijo que era más fea que una nevera por detrás y no han montado ningún pollo los fans del manchester, pero en este caso la están poniendo a parir a la sudaca gold digger.


----------



## feps (24 Ago 2022)

Esto hacía Di María en el Madrid. Él se contesta solo.


----------



## BBorg (24 Ago 2022)

Cuando te casas con un feo por dinero y la niña te sale al padre.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Esto hacía Di María en el Madrid. Él se contesta solo.



Vaya jugadones y qué pronto se olvida todo. 

No me quejo de que Bale la acabara clavando de cabeza pero... ¡¡qué pena que su _slalom _hacia la gloria en Lisboa 2014 no acabara directamente en gol!!.


----------



## feps (24 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Vaya jugadones y qué pronto se olvida todo.
> 
> No me quejo de que Bale la acabara clavando de cabeza pero... ¡¡qué pena que su _slalom _hacia la gloria en Lisboa 2014 no acabara directamente en gol!!.



Fue un megacrack. Del corte de Fede Valverde, pero ofensivamente muy superior. Un jugadorazo.


----------



## BBorg (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Fue un megacrack. Del corte de Fede Valverde, pero ofensivamente muy superior. Un jugadorazo.



Madre mía qué puto retrasado. Era un extremo izquierdo chupón regateador sin gol ni asistencias, no tenía nada de centrocampista que es lo que es Valverde. De la izquierda lo pasaron a la derecha cuando llegó Cristiano y luego al banquillo porque no valía para nada y el Bernabéu le silbaba y él se agarró la polla al ser sustituido. Fue Ancelotti quien lo rescató del banquillo y le encontró hueco de interior izquierda donde hizo lo que pudo porque no servía para centrocampista, por eso lo vendió Florentino. James y luego Modric y luego Kroos lo condenaron al baúl del olvido absoluto aunque se sigue recordando que insultara al madridismo agarrándose la polla pero los pipas sois así, lo veis todo al revés. Y Redondo otro crack jajaja. Este subnormal debe ser argentino.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Ago 2022)

Di Maria era otro jugador que vivia de su fisico,de la energia que ponia en los partidos y de una buena zurda…pero decir que era mas desequilibrante que CR7 o que tenia un regate imparable como he leido por ahi 

Era lo que se dice un caballo loco (o pollo sin cabeza),a veces le salia o tenia el dia y te revolucionaba un partido pero yo le recuerdo sobre todo como una maquina de perder balones.Eso cuando estaba en el Madrid,un dia le vi con el PSG y me parecio que habia mejorado bastante…


----------



## feps (24 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Di Maria era otro jugador que vivia de su fisico,de la energia que ponia en los partidos y de una buena zurda…pero decir que era mas desequilibrante que CR7 o que tenia un regate imparable como he leido por ahi
> 
> Era lo que se dice un caballo loco (o pollo sin cabeza),a veces le salia o tenia el dia y te revolucionaba un partido pero yo le recuerdo sobre todo como una maquina de perder balones.Eso cuando estaba en el Madrid,un dia le vi con el PSG y me parecio que habia mejorado bastante…



En aquella época Di María era una mosca cojonera que no se cansaba de subir y bajar. Su verticalidad en ataque era apabullante. Los goles los marcaba Cristiano, pero quien rompía a las defensas rivales muchas veces era Di María. Ha pasado una década y muchos ya no lo recuerdan.


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 Ago 2022)

__





La Real vende a Isak al Newcastle por 70 millones de euros


La Real Sociedad tendrá que salir al mercado para fichar al menos un delantero para sustituir a Alex Isak, traspasado al Newcastle por 70 millones de euros, en la que es con difere




www.marca.com





::


----------



## feps (24 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



70 kilos, igual que por Casemiro. Poneos como queráis, pero se podía haber sacado más por el brasileño si por Isak pagan esa cifra.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo pensaba que Monchi era el único que vendía bien.

Isak por 70 millones, por mi que la Premier siga pescando en España porque telita... pagan medianías a precio de crack.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> 70 kilos, igual que por Casemiro. Poneos como queráis, pero se podía haber sacado más por el brasileño si por Isak pagan esa cifra.



No compares un delantero "joven" con un medio centro defensivo "veterano". Tambien podríamos decir que Courtois vino por 40 millones.

Aquí todo el mundo quiere vender caro y comprar barato. Esto siempre me lo ha dicho mi padre, y es verdad. Para tu club quieres cracks regalados, y vender medianias como traspaso record.

El precio del mercado es el que es. El Newcastle y el Nottingham son dos nuevos ricos. Ya veréis que tal les va a ir...


----------



## feps (24 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No compares un delantero "joven" con un medio centro defensivo "veterano". Tambien podríamos decir que Courtois vino por 40 millones.
> 
> Aquí todo el mundo quiere vender caro y comprar barato. Esto siempre me lo ha dicho mi padre, y es verdad. Para tu club quieres cracks regalados, y vender medianias como traspaso record.
> 
> El precio del mercado es el que es. El Newcastle y el Nottingham son dos nuevos ricos. Ya veréis que tal les va a ir...



Isak tiene el mismo caché y palmarés que Casemiro. Igualito, vamos. 

Si Isak cuesta 70 kilos, Militao 140.


----------



## Chichimango (24 Ago 2022)

Los equipos de la Premier tienen el dinero por castigo, pero salvo un par de excepciones, no tienen ni puta idea de fichar futbolistas. Lo del United es el ejemplo más claro de todos: con la pasta que se ha fundido en la última década podría tener un equipazo, y les ves jugar y parecen la banda de Albacete. 

Ahora bien, de la que aprendan a fichar (cuestión de tiempo que busquen profesionales con un conocimiento real del mercado) habrá que echarse a temblar, porque las libras les salen por las orejas.


----------



## Gorrión (24 Ago 2022)

Esta bestia parda es medio Real Madrid


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Isak tiene el mismo caché y palmarés que Casemiro. Igualito, vamos.
> 
> Si Isak cuesta 70 kilos, Militao 140.



No jodas hombre, Casemiro dentro de 5 años tiene valor de reventa cero patatero. Isak dentro de 5 años tendrá 27 y estará (o eso es la apuesta del Newcastle) en lo mejor de su carrera.

Evidentemente trabajas con bastante incertidumbre, como con cualquier futbolista joven, pero si coges 70, le sumas lo que van a cobrar en 5 años, y le restas el valor de mercado al finalizar el contrato, el fichaje de Casemiro es muchísimo más caro que el de Isak. Pero del orden de 100 millones más caro, eh, es que ni se acerca.

Y eso sin tener en cuenta el rendimiento, porque yo no veo a Casemiro jugando a buen nivel 5 años más ni de coña, mientras que Isak, salvo lesión, va a ser un jugador por lo menos apañado esos 5 años.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los 70 millones son los nuevos 30 y los 235 millones serán los nuevos 100. Tchouameni ha sido una ganga para el Madrid pero Casemiro también para el United.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Ago 2022)

A ver si de ésta colocamos a Mariano. En la Real no creo, pero a lo mejor en el equipo al que la Real le quite el delantero.


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver si de ésta colocamos a Mariano. En la Real no creo, pero a lo mejor en el equipo al que la Real le quite el delantero.



A ver ese triángulo Madrid - San Sebastián - Almería.


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Los 70 millones son los nuevos 30 y los 235 millones serán los nuevos 100. Tchouameni ha sido una ganga para el Madrid pero Casemiro también para el United.



Realmente depende del BCE,si les diera por cerrar el grifo de una vez los 70 podrían ser los nuevos 150...


----------



## JimTonic (24 Ago 2022)

estan desmantelando la liga española, y los piratas muy inteligentes esperando a 5 dias que se cierre el mercado y no puedan decir que no a las ofertas que llegan

para mi bien vendidos los dos casimiro e isak por 70


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo pensaba que Monchi era el único que vendía bien.
> 
> Isak por 70 millones, por mi que la Premier siga pescando en España porque telita... pagan medianías a precio de crack.



La Real siempre vende bien. No tienen necesidad de vender. Isak es un buen jugador, pero 25 kilos como mucho. En UK les sobra la pasta, está todo inflado. Lo que hay que ver es a quien fichan ahora.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> A ver ese triángulo Madrid - San Sebastián - Almería.



Pues ahora que lo dices, la opción Sadiq para la real no me extrañaría nada.


----------



## feps (24 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No jodas hombre, Casemiro dentro de 5 años tiene valor de reventa cero patatero. Isak dentro de 5 años tendrá 27 y estará (o eso es la apuesta del Newcastle) en lo mejor de su carrera.
> 
> Evidentemente trabajas con bastante incertidumbre, como con cualquier futbolista joven, pero si coges 70, le sumas lo que van a cobrar en 5 años, y le restas el valor de mercado al finalizar el contrato, el fichaje de Casemiro es muchísimo más caro que el de Isak. Pero del orden de 100 millones más caro, eh, es que ni se acerca.
> 
> Y eso sin tener en cuenta el rendimiento, porque yo no veo a Casemiro jugando a buen nivel 5 años más ni de coña, mientras que Isak, salvo lesión, va a ser un jugador por lo menos apañado esos 5 años.



Pero si Isak es un delantero normalito, del montón. Para celebrar su traspaso podrían costear una nueva tamborrada, invitando a todos los donostiarras con barra libre a la salud de su exdelantero.


----------



## Andr3ws (24 Ago 2022)

A mi el Isak este nunca me ha acabado de convencer del todo. 
Es joven y tiene margen de mejora, pero no sé yo. Veremos como le va en England.


----------



## feps (24 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A mi el Isak este nunca me ha acabado de convencer del todo.
> Es joven y tiene margen de mejora, pero no sé yo. Veremos como le va en England.



Isak ha marcado con la Real un gol cada tres partidos desde que llegó. 

Que pongan en el escaparate a Mariano que todavía lo compran por 50.


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Isak ha marcado con la Real un gol cada tres partidos desde que llegó.
> 
> Que pongan en el escaparate a Mariano que todavía lo compran por 50.



No caerá esa breva. Olabe no es gilipollas.


----------



## feps (24 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> No caerá esa breva. Olabe no es gilipollas.



Olabe no, pero los ingleses sí.


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Olabe no, pero los ingleses sí.



Pues ya me dirás como, porque llevan todo el verano intentando colocar a Ausencio vía Mendes y no ha habido manera.


----------



## feps (24 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Pues ya me dirás como, porque llevan todo el verano intentando colocar a Ausencio vía Mendes y no ha habido manera.



Si a un Isak de la vida lo han colocado por 70 kilos, que no pierda Floren la esperanza de vender a Mariano en la semana final.


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si a un Isak de la vida lo han colocado por 70 kilos, que no pierda Floren la esperanza de vender a Mariano en la semana final.



Pero si es un exjugador... Con suerte se lo cuelas a alguno de Championship con aspiraciones de ascenso, y no veo a Mariano muy por la labor de irse ahí.


----------



## feps (24 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Pero si es un exjugador... Con suerte se lo cuelas a alguno de Championship con aspiraciones de ascenso, y no veo a Mariano muy por la labor de irse ahí.



Por minutos jugados, Mariano puede duplicar el número de goles de Isak. Es todo tan surrealista.


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por minutos jugados, Mariano puede duplicar el número de goles de Isak. Es todo tan surrealista.



Sabes de sobra que esos datos no son extrapolables a partidos completos. Porque no estaría en la situación que está.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> La cuestión es: ¿no se puede permitir el RM del desplifarrrador FloPer subir la ficha del infravaloradísimo Casemiro 2 ó 3 M EUR para 1 hacer justicia y 2 retener a un titular indiscutible y mejor del mundo en su posición?
> 
> *Recordemos que petardos como Hazard, Bale (los últimos 4 años) e Isco ganan o ganaban mucho más por no jugar que DIOS Casemiro por sostener al equipo.*
> 
> ...



Y para qué quieres hacer eso con un tío que lleva dos años cuesta abajo y perder 80 millones a ingresar cuando te as gastado 100 en su suplente...

Dejamos al de 100 4 años en el banquillo y perdemos 80 millones más el sueldo por un jugador en decadencia y al final de su carrera....

Algunos la visión de negocio y tal...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Ago 2022)

Si FloPer coloca a Mariano será sin traspaso y el RM pagando la mitad de su ficha.

FloPer es como los socialistas: Lo suyo es suyo y lo del RM es de todos.


----------



## Paobas (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Isak ha marcado con la Real un gol cada tres partidos desde que llegó.
> 
> Que pongan en el escaparate a Mariano que todavía lo compran por 50.



Ha costado lo mismo que Casemiro...teniendo 7 años menos. Eso también cuenta. Así que no digas que el Madrid ha sacado poco. Desde un punto de vista ha sido redondo. Le ha sacado su cénit deportivo (sí, cénit o cúspide; no 'prime', anglófilos memos) y ha pagado a su sustituto 8 años más joven.


----------



## Paobas (24 Ago 2022)

Casemiro dice que, por pasta no. Sin embargo, alguien cree que cobrando lo mismo y con los mismos años de contrato se habría ido? Por favor...


----------



## feps (24 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Ha costado lo mismo que Casemiro...teniendo 7 años menos. Eso también cuenta. Así que no digas que el Madrid ha sacado poco. Desde un punto de vista ha sido redondo. Le ha sacado su cénit deportivo (sí, cénit o cúspide; no 'prime', anglófilos memos) y ha pagado a su sustituto 8 años más joven.



La juventud importa poco si el jugador es flojo. Prefiero a Lewandowski con 34 antes que a Isak. A ver quién mete más goles esta temporada.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (24 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Esta bestia parda es medio Real Madrid



es una maravilla este hombre


----------



## Chichimango (24 Ago 2022)

No alcanzo a entender que le demos tantas vueltas a la venta de Casemiro. Al final, si lo piensas, todos contentos: el Madrid contento, el United contento, el jugador contento. 

Yo creo que es una buena operación, con la que el Madrid no contaba pero que ningún club puede dejar pasar. No es un futbolista que por edad, importancia en el juego o falta de recambio tengas que retener a toda costa, como pudieran ser Vini, Modric, Curtuá o Karim. 80 kilos son muchos kilos, joder.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Paobas (24 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Sorprende ver cómo futbolistas de élite apenas tienen recursos técnicos algunos para regatear en 1 vs 1. Estamos hablando de jugadores de todo 1 Madrid que más allá de echarla a un lado para tratar de ganar en velocidad son incapaces de hacer otra cosa para quitarse una marca. Es cuanto menos curioso saber que has jugado con gente a nivel amateur con más inventiva y "magia" para intentar regatear que algunos jugadores de todo un Real Madrid que cobran una animalada por ello.


----------



## feps (24 Ago 2022)

Como los ingleses quieran, desmantelan el Madrid en dos años. No sé si habrá instrumentos legales para combatir este desembarco de Normandía. La UEFA se va a poner de perfil.


----------



## arriondas (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Como los ingleses quieran, desmantelan el Madrid en dos años. No sé si habrá instrumentos legales para combatir este desembarco de Normandía. La UEFA se va a poner de perfil.



Precisamente me acabo de enterar ahora mismo de que el Newcastle ha fichado a Isak, por 70 kilos. Los de los clubes ingleses es tremendo, están ya en modo _"será por perres, manín". _¿Qué piden 70? Pues 70 que pongo encima de la mesa, y me lo llevo. 

Contra eso, es muy difícil luchar. Por muy bien que hagas los deberes, ellos tienen a papi y mami jeques detrás, poniendo lo que haga falta.


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Precisamente me acabo de enterar ahora mismo de que el Newcastle ha fichado a Isak, por 70 kilos. Los de los clubes ingleses es tremendo, están ya en modo _"será por perres, manín". _¿Qué piden 70? Pues 70 que pongo encima de la mesa, y me lo llevo.
> 
> Contra eso, es muy difícil luchar. Por muy bien que hagas los deberes, ellos tienen a papi y mami jeques detrás, poniendo lo que haga falta.



Al tema del límite salarial van a tener que darle una vuelta. La pérdida de competitividad respecto a otras ligas es evidente.


----------



## feps (24 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Al tema del límite salarial van a tener que darle una vuelta. La pérdida de competitividad respecto a otras ligas es evidente.



Mientras la UEFA no sea estricta con el fair play financiero, no habrá nada que hacer. Juegan con las cartas marcadas.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Sin Mourinho no habría habido cinco Champions. Él rompió la hegemonía del Farsa.



Y formo una plantilla base de los exitos posteriores e inculco un espiritu a mi juicio perdido.


----------



## AlterEgoYo (24 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Precisamente me acabo de enterar ahora mismo de que el Newcastle ha fichado a Isak, por 70 kilos. Los de los clubes ingleses es tremendo, están ya en modo _"será por perres, manín". _¿Qué piden 70? Pues 70 que pongo encima de la mesa, y me lo llevo.
> 
> Contra eso, es muy difícil luchar. Por muy bien que hagas los deberes, ellos tienen a papi y mami jeques detrás, poniendo lo que haga falta.



Hablamos de los jeques, pero eso son solo dos o tres equipos. El problema es peor: son los derechos de televisión. Han conseguido que la Premier sea la liga mundial, referente de todos los aficionados del mundo y sus ingresos por TV se han disparado a las nubes.

Es un tema que se retroalimenta: como tiene más dinero, ficha a los mejores. Como ficha a los mejores, lo ve más gente y no solo genera más ingresos sino que empobrece a las otras ligas.

De ahí la obsesión de Floren por la liga europea. Es la única forma de mantener al Madrid en la pomada.


----------



## Zarpa (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mientras la UEFA no sea estricta con el fair play financiero, no habrá nada que hacer. Juegan con las cartas marcadas.



La farsa del FPF se acabó, que impide a cualquier jeque comprar el 1% de los derechos de tv de su equipo por millonadas como el Farsa y computarlo como beneficio actual para financiar sus locuras. El MUCF ya lo está pensando.


----------



## arriondas (24 Ago 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Hablamos de los jeques, pero eso son solo dos o tres equipos. El problema es peor: son los derechos de televisión. Han conseguido que la Premier sea la liga mundial, referente de todos los aficionados del mundo y sus ingresos por TV se han disparado a las nubes.
> 
> Es un tema que se retroalimenta: como tiene más dinero, ficha a los mejores. Como ficha a los mejores, lo ve más gente y no solo genera más ingresos sino que empobrece a las otras ligas.
> 
> De ahí la obsesión de Floren por la liga europea. Es la única forma de mantener al Madrid en la pomada.



Y como lo ve más gente, los jeques y fondos de turno se animan a comprar más y más clubes, ya que es un buen negocio.

Y la UEFA, poniéndose de perfil. O superliga, o ponerse de acuerdo en ligas como la española para presionar y mandar el fair play financiero a tomar viento.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (24 Ago 2022)

El Newcastle se estaba comportando hasta ahora, peor es lo del Forest y no hay un jeque que lo banque.


----------



## filets (24 Ago 2022)

El Madrid ingresa 100M por TV al año
El recien ascendido de la premier recibe 140M

SuperLiga o derroicion. La mayoria de equipos han elegido derroicion


----------



## filets (24 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y como lo ve más gente, los jeques y fondos de turno se animan a comprar más y más clubes, ya que es un buen negocio.
> 
> Y la UEFA, poniéndose de perfil. O superliga, o ponerse de acuerdo en ligas como la española para presionar y mandar el fair play financiero a tomar viento.



La premier son 20 equipos, no hay para todos
Por no decir que el que desciende se va al carajo guanoso, con lo que al final se acaba produciendo la paradoja que sucede en todas las ligas, los equipos se gastan mas de lo que ingresan para no descender. De ahi la necesidad del FPF, si no los clubes durarian 10 años.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Madrid ingresa 100M por TV al año
> El recien ascendido de la premier recibe 140M
> 
> SuperLiga o derroicion. La mayoria de equipos han elegido derroicion



En el fondo todo el mundo lo sabe, pero lo que no se quiere tener que admitir, ni tanto por lo que estan a favor como en contra de la Superliga, es que al menos la mitad de clubes de futbol profesionales deberian tener que desaparecer.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> La premier son 20 equipos, no hay para todos
> Por no decir que el que desciende se va al carajo guanoso, con lo que al final se acaba produciendo la paradoja que sucede en todas las ligas, los equipos se gastan mas de lo que ingresan para no descender. De ahi la necesidad del FPF, si no los clubes durarian 10 años.



Los grandes clubes de futbol, deberian ser como las franquicias de la NBA, y eso pasaria por convertirlos a todos en sociedades anonimas, cosa que no creo que le hiciese gracia a muchos, empezando por Florentino. Yo estoy completamente a favor de la Superliga, pero con todas sus consecuencias, y no tratando de vender solo lo mas bonito y atractivo.


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> La premier son 20 equipos, no hay para todos
> Por no decir que el que desciende se va al carajo guanoso, con lo que al final se acaba produciendo la paradoja que sucede en todas las ligas, los equipos se gastan mas de lo que ingresan para no descender. De ahi la necesidad del FPF, si no los clubes durarian 10 años.



Y así pasa que los dueños se venden al estadio a sí mismos para inyectar dinero en los clubes, y cuando venden el club se quedan el estadio.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (24 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Madrid ingresa 100M por TV al año
> El recien ascendido de la premier recibe 140M
> 
> SuperLiga o derroicion. La mayoria de equipos han elegido derroicion



han elegido derroición porque algo echan en el colacao que está toda europa igual.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Si yo el dedo no me lo chupo, el fútbol es un negocio y el Real Madrid un empresa que utiliza el sentimentalismo para venderte un producto, igual que hace el gobierno para intentar meterte veneno en el cuerpo y que cumplas leyes absurdas.
> 
> Yo solo quiero que me vendan la moto en condiciones y no me cuenten milongas que no se cree nadie.



Las milongas se las cree quien quiere, es un negocio, jugador que va para abajo, sustituto fichado, oportunidad de oro para club y jugador, fin.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> 70 kilos, igual que por Casemiro. Poneos como queráis, pero se podía haber sacado más por el brasileño si por Isak pagan esa cifra.



Si, seguramente 150 millones, pensamos que el mercado del fútbol es el de los toames, bueno, es igual, cada día hay un precio, como a fulanito l o venden por tal, a menganito por más, y al año siguiente te lo tragas como Marcelo, y si tensas la negociación se termina el cuento.
Los únicos que lo saben son los implicados.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Sorprende ver cómo futbolistas de élite apenas tienen recursos técnicos algunos para regatear en 1 vs 1. Estamos hablando de jugadores de todo 1 Madrid que más allá de echarla a un lado para tratar de ganar en velocidad son incapaces de hacer otra cosa para quitarse una marca. Es cuanto menos curioso saber que has jugado con gente a nivel amateur con más inventiva y "magia" para intentar regatear que algunos jugadores de todo un Real Madrid que cobran una animalada por ello.



Pues ya sabes, metete a futbolista, se nos olvida que los defensas son mejores y que no es futbol sala. Mira el futbol sala a ver cuantos pueden regatear bien.


----------



## fachacine (24 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El último favor de Florentino Pérez a Laporta en el mercado de fichajes
> 
> 
> Barça y Madrid, de eternos rivales a aliados necesarios
> ...



Venga al ignore, pesao, demasiado he tardado


----------



## fachacine (24 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Esta bestia parda es medio Real Madrid



Yo no estoy preparado para la retirada de Modric , ese dia lloraré como una magdalena, lo juro


----------



## Mecanosfera (24 Ago 2022)

En UK en el 2015 conocí a un tío que en España jugaba en segunda B, y se fue allí a jugar en la quinta división inglesa, porque le pagaban mucho más. Era de un equipo de la meseta, no recuerdo si Toledo o algo así, y allí se fue creo que al Bristol o a Bath o a un equipo de esa zona. Se volvió a España, porque decía que allí era todo demasiado físico y sin táctica, mucho correr pero sin talento con el balón. Recuerdo que contaba que hasta llegaba a vomitar en los entrenamientos, por la exigencia física y nulo interés por cómo mover la pelota en el campo,
Sé que soy muy hater de la premier, pero es lo que he vivido en España e Inglaterra. Si las ligas continenales empezasen a pagar pastizales a los enttrenadores más que a los jugadores, se acababa la Premier. Allí el talento no cotiza, y si no tiempo al tiempo. El único crack que han tenido allí en los últimos 20 años es De Bruyne, los demás huyen como de la peste.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Madrid ingresa 100M por TV al año
> El recien ascendido de la premier recibe 140M
> 
> SuperLiga o derroicion. La mayoria de equipos han elegido derroicion



No te molestes filetes, no lo van a entender, ellos no son catalanes de pura cepa como tú y yo.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Y formo una plantilla base de los exitos posteriores e inculco un espiritu a mi juicio perdido.



La pena es que Il Pater no tenga 25 años menos. 

Esta temporada toca claramente Etapa Asador. Y el año que viene necesitaríamos un Sargento de Hierro para reconducir la situación. 

Es el eterno ciclo del Madric. Etapa Happy - etapa Asador- Etapa Caudillo.


----------



## fachacine (24 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> En UK en el 2015 conocí a un tío que en España jugaba en segunda B, y se fue allí a jugar en la quinta división inglesa, porque le pagaban mucho más. Era de un equipo de la meseta, no recuerdo si Toledo o algo así, y allí se fue creo que al Bristol o a Bath o a un equipo de esa zona. Se volvió a España, porque decía que allí era todo demasiado físico y sin táctica, mucho correr pero sin talento con el balón. Recuerdo que contaba que hasta llegaba a vomitar en los entrenamientos, por la exigencia física y nulo interés por cómo mover la pelota en el campo,
> Sé que soy muy hater de la premier, pero es lo que he vivido en España e Inglaterra. Si las ligas continenales empezasen a pagar pastizales a los enttrenadores más que a los jugadores, se acababa la Premier. Allí el talento no cotiza, y si no tiempo al tiempo. El único crack que han tenido allí en los últimos 20 años es De Bruyne, los demás huyen como de la peste.



Pero si se ve en la Champions, vale que hace poco ganaron Chelsea y Liverpool la Champions pero en los últimos 20 años que llevan de hegemonía económica no han transladado esa hegemonía al número de Champions ganadas. Encima mucho poder económico pero el Liverpool no ha sabido retener a Mané, posiblemente su mejor jugador, su fichaje por el Bayern es uno de los movimientos más extraños y sorprendentes de este verano.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ago 2022)

Fofana presiona para fichar por el Madrid y es apartado del equipo, el sueño de ver a massana y fofana en el mismo equipo toma forma, con florentino todo es posible.









Fofana es apartado del Leicester


El joven central francés, Wesley Fofana, está entrenando con el equipo sub-23 en medio de los rumores que le vinculan con el Chelsea, debido a que faltó un




as.com


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Fofana presiona para fichar por el Madrid y es apartado del equipo, el sueño de ver a massana y fofana en el mismo equipo toma forma, con florentino todo es posible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No pongas eso que como lo vea el Laporta lo ficha coño


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Al tema del límite salarial van a tener que darle una vuelta. La pérdida de competitividad respecto a otras ligas es evidente.



El límite salarial no puede cambiar a menos que aumenten los ingresos, que es donde está el problema.


----------



## feps (24 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> La pena es que Il Pater no tenga 25 años menos.
> 
> Esta temporada toca claramente Etapa Asador. Y el año que viene necesitaríamos un Sargento de Hierro para reconducir la situación.
> 
> Es el eterno ciclo del Madric. Etapa Happy - etapa Asador- Etapa Caudillo.



Mou tiene 59 años. Yo lo veo perfectamente para entrenar hasta el final de esta década. Para mí, el mejor entrenador de la historia del Real Madrid. Con él, comenzó la segunda etapa gloriosa del club y se cargó al Farsa. Se merece todo lo mejor. Ojalá sustituya a Carletto cuando termine la etapa del italiano.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y como lo ve más gente, los jeques y fondos de turno se animan a comprar más y más clubes, ya que es un buen negocio.
> 
> Y la UEFA, poniéndose de perfil. O superliga, o ponerse de acuerdo en ligas como la española para presionar y mandar el fair play financiero a tomar viento.



Y los españoles otra vez a rescatar el fútbol. Va a ser que no.


----------



## filets (24 Ago 2022)

Dicen que la Real Sociedad va a fichar a Griezman
Eso sí que sería un giro de guion inesperado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Madrid ingresa 100M por TV al año
> El recien ascendido de la premier recibe 140M
> 
> SuperLiga o derroicion. La mayoria de equipos han elegido derroicion



Se dejan llevar por lo romántico hasta que la liga no valga nada y tengan que jugar solo con sus canteras. La gente es incapaz de vez una amenaza hasta que ya te está comiendo los huevos.


----------



## feps (24 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Dicen que la Real Sociedad va a fichar a Griezman
> Eso sí que sería un giro de guion inesperado



¿Y Cristiano al Atleti? 

Qué final más triste sería para su carrera, teniendo su Sporting de Lisboa.


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El límite salarial no puede cambiar a menos que aumenten los ingresos, que es donde está el problema.



Es una norma autoimpuesta, por qué no se va a poder reformar o eliminar?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Ago 2022)

Po


filets dijo:


> Dicen que la Real Sociedad va a fichar a Griezman
> Eso sí que sería un giro de guion inesperado



r 40 kilos no lo creo. Si se lo rebajan a 20 me lo creo.


----------



## arriondas (24 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y los españoles otra vez a rescatar el fútbol. Va a ser que no.



Lo volverían a hacer, aunque no queramos. Son capaces...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Es una norma autoimpuesta, por qué no se va a poder reformar o eliminar?



Es una norma impuesta porque se tuvo que rescatar al fútbol español con dinero de todos, por lo que si no quieres rescatarlo otra vez el fpf tiene que existir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo volverían a hacer, aunque no queramos. Son capaces...



Pues por eso se necesita el FPF. Sin él estarían otra vez vendiendo hasta a su madre.


----------



## Cuqui (24 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Dicen que la Real Sociedad va a fichar a Griezman
> Eso sí que sería un giro de guion inesperado



Lo dudo, tendria que bajarse muchisimo la ficha.


----------



## VYP de Álava (24 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es una norma impuesta porque se tuvo que rescatar al fútbol español con dinero de todos, por lo que si no quieres rescatarlo otra vez el fpf tiene que existir.



Estoy hablando del límite salarial no del FPF


----------



## Paobas (24 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Pues ya sabes, metete a futbolista, se nos olvida que los defensas son mejores y que no es futbol sala. Mira el futbol sala a ver cuantos pueden regatear bien.



Nadie discute la calidad defensiva de los jugadores, pero de lo que yo hablo es de la falta de recursos a emplear por parte de los jugadores para intentar atacar al defensa, más allá del éxito en la acción. Y lo he dicho como observación, no como crítica. Personalmente me parece un fenómeno curiosos que no todos los jugadores de equipos top sean malabaristas del balón. En mi opinión, el más "malo" debería hacer virguerías con un balón en los pies.


----------



## Paobas (24 Ago 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Lo dudo, tendria que bajarse muchisimo la ficha.



Y le parecería poco al muy cabrón. Es increíble, a poco que lo pienses, la superélite alejada de la realidad que conforman los futbolistas. 

-Es que tal cobra poco, sólo 4, 5 o 6 millones al año.
- Pero, tío. Te parece poco que alguien se meta 333.000, 416.000 o 500.000 euros !al mes! por hacer un trabajo en el que encima se lo pasa de puta madre. Sólo imagina que te levantas, vas a entrenar 2 horitas, echas un partidillo, comes y vuelves a casa por la tarde y ya tienes en tu cuenta 10 o 20.000 € más. Y no sólo eso, sino que cuando se retiren, van a seguir siendo jóvenes y estando forrados para vivir COMO DIOSES el resto de sus vidas sin tener obligación alguna.

De críos jugábamos con un balón que se desgajaba por el roce con el asfalto y éramos los más felices haciendo eso por nada a cambio, gratis. La vida de un futbolista es un sueño escrito por los dioses.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Ago 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Lo dudo, tendria que bajarse muchisimo la ficha.



O hacerle un contrato bastante largo.


----------



## vurvujo (24 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Tu has visto lo que dice Andrés Onrubia, que se traga todo el fútbol francés.



Es un poco rarito ese tío... no entiendo como puede tener esa obsesión por el fútbol francés. Lo bueno es que su frikismo nos genera buenos hilos de jugadores y equipos franceses para los que no tenemos ni tiempo ni ganas de seguir.


----------



## vurvujo (24 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bueno, medio equipo nuevo tampoco, tenían al portero y a 3 jugadores de campo, creo.
> 
> Es una buena victoria fuera contra un equipo de cierto nivel. Si ganamos al Espanyol y empezamos con 9 puntos fuera de casa (por cierto, alguien sabe por qué volvemos a jugar tantos partidos fuera en las primeras jornadas?), es un comienzo cojonudo. Quiere decir que cuando la temporada se ponga cuesta arriba, que ya se pondrá, es más probable que nos toque un partido asequible en casa.



El Madrid ha pedido las últimas dos temporadas que les intercamibien sus primeros partidos en casa para jugar fuera y así poder extender los trabajos de remodelación 2 semanas.


----------



## vurvujo (24 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El Real Madrid aprueba un nuevo préstamo de 225 millones para el césped retráctil del Bernabéu
> 
> 
> En el orden del día de la Asamblea de socios compromisarios celebrada esta mañana ha quedado aprobada también la propuesta para la ampliación de la autorización a la Junta Directiv
> ...



Dicen que va a terminar costando más de 1000 millones.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y para qué quieres hacer eso con un tío que lleva dos años cuesta abajo y perder 80 millones a ingresar cuando te as gastado 100 en su suplente...
> 
> Dejamos al de 100 4 años en el banquillo y perdemos 80 millones más el sueldo por un jugador en decadencia y al final de su carrera....
> 
> Algunos la visión de negocio y tal...



¿2 años cuesta abajo? Pero si fue decisivo en la final de París y tras Courtois el jugador con más minutos jugados.

Dando por buena tu afirmación. Casemiro cuesta abajo aportaba más al RM que media plantilla. Era vital.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Dicen que va a terminar costando más de 1000 millones.



Ese esperpento se irá fácilmente a los 2000 M EUR... Y no va a servir para nada ni va ser rentable para nada... 

- Lo del techo retráctil es poco práctico... En Madrid llueve poco y es un agobio tener a 80.000 personas encerradas, el ambiente se carga muchísimo pues el estadio se convierten en una macrosauna. Hace falta un sistema bestial de ventilación y climatización. Más allá de que, de momento. a nadie se le ha ocurrido qué coño eventos recurrentes a techo cerrado va a organizar FloPer en el Bernabéu para más de 80.000 asistentes.

- Lo del césped retráctil genera aún más dudas a los que les (nos) da por pensar. El riesgo de que ese engendro electromecánico se atasque, e inutilice el campo de fútbol, es muy alto... y en el caso de que funcione es muy improbable que las secciones de tierra/cesped sellen entre sí sin dejar huecos en los que se cuele el pie de un jugador...


----------



## Roedr (24 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ese esperpento se irá fácilmente a los 2000 M EUR... Y no va a servir para nada ni va ser rentable para nada...
> 
> - Lo del techo retráctil es poco práctico... En Madrid llueve poco y es un agobio tener a 80.000 personas encerradas, el ambiente se carga muchísimo pues el estadio se convierten en una macrosauna. Hace falta un sistema bestial de ventilación y climatización. Más allá de que, de momento. a nadie se le ha ocurrido qué coño eventos recurrentes a techo cerrado va a organizar FloPer en el Bernabéu para más de 80.000 asistentes.
> 
> - Lo del césped retráctil genera aún más dudas a los que les (nos) da por pensar. El riesgo de que ese enendro electromecánico se atasque, e inutilice el campo de fútbol, es muy alto... y en el caso de que funcione es muy improbable que las secciones de tierra/cesped sellen entre sí sin dejar huecos en los que se cuele el pie de un jugador...



Yo creo que Floren, mejor CEO de España y uno de los mejores del planeta, te debía haber consultado antes de empezar las obras para evitar estas cagadas.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mou tiene 59 años. Yo lo veo perfectamente para entrenar hasta el final de esta década. Para mí, el mejor entrenador de la historia del Real Madrid. Con él, comenzó la segunda etapa gloriosa del club y se cargó al Farsa. Se merece todo lo mejor. Ojalá sustituya a Carletto cuando termine la etapa del italiano.



Si Mou, que* hizo el ridículo en Europa..*. que fue humillado por el Crimen Organizado de Barcelona (5-0)... que fue humillado en la final de Copa de España en el Bernabéu por el Patético y Miserable de Madrid... que no daba la cara ante la prensa y ponía a Karanka... es el mejor de la historia...

*¿Qué son José Villalonga (2 CE), Luis Carniglia (2 CE), Miguel Muñoz (2 CE), Del Bosque (2 CE), ZZ (3 CE) y Carletto (2 CE)?*


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que Floren, mejor CEO de España y uno de los mejores del planeta, te debía haber consultado antes de empezar las obras para evitar estas cagadas.



A ver si os queda claro: *CEO de ACS... SU empresa...* Por otro lado es presidente del RM, cuyos borregos propietarios son los socios del RM.

No dudo de que con SU dinero es un puto crack... Con el dinero del RM hace administración desleal.

Pregunta sobre FloPer: Siendo tan crack... Siendo constructor... Siendo inversor inmobiliario... Siendo gestor de servicios urbanos... Siendo concesionista de servicios urbamos, etc... Habiendo sido Concejal del Ayto... Y siendo tan tan tan rentable montar un macro pabellón con techo retráctil...

*¿Cómo es que no se le ocurrió comprar un terreno en Madrid y montar con ACS un macrocentro comercial + ocio + ferias + negocios en el que organizar macroeventos que le rentarían, según dicen algunos dementes, 400 M EUR/año?*


----------



## vurvujo (24 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ese esperpento se irá fácilmente a los 2000 M EUR... Y no va a servir para nada ni va ser rentable para nada...
> 
> - Lo del techo retráctil es poco práctico... En Madrid llueve poco y es un agobio tener a 80.000 personas encerradas, el ambiente se carga muchísimo pues el estadio se convierten en una macrosauna. Hace falta un sistema bestial de ventilación y climatización. Más allá de que, de momento. a nadie se le ha ocurrido qué coño eventos recurrentes a techo cerrado va a organizar FloPer en el Bernabéu para más de 80.000 asistentes.
> 
> - Lo del césped retráctil genera aún más dudas a los que les (nos) da por pensar. El riesgo de que ese engendro electromecánico se atasque, e inutilice el campo de fútbol, es muy alto... y en el caso de que funcione es muy improbable que las secciones de tierra/cesped sellen entre sí sin dejar huecos en los que se cuele el pie de un jugador...



No se que hace una persona tan lista como tu comentando en un foro de mierda.


Manda tu CV a FCC


----------



## Paobas (24 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> A ver si os queda claro: *CEO de ACS... SU empresa...* Por otro lado es presidente del RM, cuyos borregos propietarios son los socios del RM.
> 
> No dudo de que con SU dinero es un puto crack... Con el dinero del RM hace administración desleal.
> 
> ...



Vete a tomar por saco de una vez y no nos jodas más.


----------



## feps (24 Ago 2022)

El IGNORE es maravilloso.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> No se que hace una persona tan lista como tu comentando en un foro de mierda.
> 
> Manda tu CV a FCC



Mi CV y a dónde lo he mandado no vienen al caso... No tengo problema en compartir reflexiones y razonamientos con todo el mundo. Mira:









No hace falta ser Doctor en Física Cuántica para intuir que esa unión (muy bonita en una simulación por ordenador) en la realidad es muy complciada pues la tierra que sustenta al cesped debe tener como mínimo 10 cm de grosor... 

y puede acabar habiendo huecos que dificulten la normal rodadura del balón e, incluso, pongan en riesgo la integridad física de los jugadores.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Vete a tomar por saco de una vez y no nos jodas más.



¿Te joden los razonamientos lógicos y la incómoda verdad?

Bienvenido al mundo real... *FloPer es propietario de una empresa de construcción... y, oh sorpresa, ¿qué se le ha ocurrido hacer? Una reforma faraónica, a la par que absurda, del estadio del RM* con un presupuesto que se va a ir a los 2.000 M EUR... lo que ha endeudado al club y le obliga a malvender a jugadores.


----------



## Roedr (24 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Mi CV y a dónde lo he mandado no vienen al caso... No tengo problema en compartir reflexiones y razonamientos con todo el mundo. Mira:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco tango claro que lo del césped retráctil vaya a funcionar como debe. Es complejo y demasiado novedoso como para que no haya problemas. 

Ahora bien, de eso a aventurar que 'no' va a funcionar hay mucho trecho. Digo yo que los que están en el asunto sabrán lo que tienen entre manos.


----------



## Roedr (24 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Te joden los razonamientos lógicos y la incómoda verdad?
> 
> Bienvenido al mundo real... *FloPer es propietario de una empresa de construcción... y, oh sorpresa, ¿qué se le ha ocurrido hacer? Una reforma faraónica, a la par que absurda, del estadio del RM* con un presupuesto que se va a ir a los 2.000 M EUR... lo que ha endeudado al club y le obliga a malvender a jugadores.



Absurda para ti. Cuando seas el mejor presidente de clubes del mundo y de la historia del fútbol te prometo que nos tomaremos tus opiniones en serio.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Ago 2022)

Soy madridista hasta la médula. Mi única ilusión es *ver al RM ganar la Copa de Europa todos los años, TODOS*. 

Quiero morirme con el RM teniendo 60 y pico Copas de Europa en el palmarés.

Y me jode que un constructor psicópata y con cara de curilla chungo haya secuestrado al RM, con el amparo de los socios, y lo esté saqueando.


----------



## Roedr (24 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Soy madridista hasta la médula. Mi única ilusión es *ver al RM ganar la Copa de Europa todos los años, TODOS*.
> 
> Quiero morirme con el RM teniendo 60 y pico Copas de Europa en el palmarés.
> 
> Y me jode que un constructor psicópata y con cara de curilla chungo haya secuestrado al RM, con el amparo de los socios, y lo esté saqueando.



Estás ido total. Florentino es lo más parecido a Moisés abriendo las aguas que jamás le ha acontecido a alguna institución deportiva. 

Imagino que eres muy joven o muy desmemoriado y no te acuerdas del cachondeo arruinado que era el Madrid antes de Floren.


----------



## feps (24 Ago 2022)

Alimentáis al troll del IGNORE y parece que estuviérais hablando solos


----------



## Edu.R (24 Ago 2022)

A ver, para los de la Premier recordemos estas gostosas palabras de hace un par de días:



> "Horrible... Manchester es lo peor. Es todo horrible Manchester", declaró Jorgelina Cardoso en el programa 'LAM' que emitió el canal argentino 'El Trece' el 5 de abril de 2020.
> 
> "Nosotros vivíamos en Madrid y Ángel jugaba en el mejor equipo del mundo, que es el Real Madrid. Estábamos perfectos, clima perfecto, la comida estupenda... y de repente salió esa propuesta de Manchester. "Ni en pedo. Te vas a ir tú solo", le dije", explicó.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Dicen que la Real Sociedad va a fichar a Griezman
> Eso sí que sería un giro de guion inesperado



Griezman se va a la premier


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estás ido total. Florentino es lo más parecido a Moisés abriendo las aguas que jamás le ha acontecido a alguna institución deportiva.
> 
> Imagino que eres muy joven o muy desmemoriado y no te acuerdas del cachondeo arruinado que era el Madrid antes de Floren.



Corria el año 97 cuando en fechas proximas al fichaje de aitor karanka por el real madrid, lorenzo sanz tuvo que vender parte de los terrenos de la ciudad deportiva para conseguir dinero para el club...









El Madrid 'vende' a las Koplowitz una parte de su Ciudad Deportiva.


Fomento de Construcciones y Contratas (FCC), la empresa e las hermanas Koplowitz, será la intermediaria de una operación urbanística que hace cuatro m




elpais.com









__





Fuertes presiones de Sanz para cobrar ya el dinero de la Ciudad Deportiva






www.elmundo.es


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, para los de la Premier recordemos estas gostosas palabras de hace un par de días:



Vi la entrevista en el Marca. Menuda pendeja. Se va por pasta, lo reconoce, y luego se mea en quién los ha hecho aún más millonarios.

Lo mejor de todo fue cuando una periodista le preguntó si había querido separarse para no ir a Manchester. Y ella, nohhhhh, claro que no, a qué tonto vas a ordeñar más que a la Tía María.


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Corria el año 97 cuando en fechas proximas al fichaje de aitor karanka por el real madrid, lorenzo sanz tuvo que vender parte de los terrenos de la ciudad deportiva para conseguir dinero para el club...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estábamos como el Farsa ahora, pero sin las posibilidades 'imaginativas' de ahora gracias a la explosión comercial total del fútbol.


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Griezman se va a la premier



Que se vaya al Manchester haha


----------



## vurvujo (25 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Precisamente me acabo de enterar ahora mismo de que el Newcastle ha fichado a Isak, por 70 kilos. Los de los clubes ingleses es tremendo, están ya en modo _"será por perres, manín". _¿Qué piden 70? Pues 70 que pongo encima de la mesa, y me lo llevo.
> 
> Contra eso, es muy difícil luchar. Por muy bien que hagas los deberes, ellos tienen a *papi y mami jeques* detrás, poniendo lo que haga falta.



Será solo "papi jeque" porque en esa sociedad machista y opresora solo hay patriarcado @irenemontero


----------



## Harkkonen (25 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Soy madridista hasta la médula. Mi única ilusión es *ver al RM ganar la Copa de Europa todos los años, TODOS*.
> 
> Quiero morirme con el RM teniendo 60 y pico Copas de Europa en el palmarés.
> 
> Y me jode que un constructor psicópata y con cara de curilla chungo haya secuestrado al RM, con el amparo de los socios, y lo esté saqueando.



...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Ago 2022)

Dios me guarde de citar al plasta, pero tampoco es normal el nivel de felación que hay hacia el pene de Floren en este foro.

Lo del estadio es una maniobra arriesgadísima, que ya ha sobrepasado ampliamente en tiempo y dinero los presupuestos iniciales. Y eso a pesar de que el COVID nos permitió chapar completamente el estadio durante año y medio, que eso no entraba en ningún plan.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Dios me guarde de citar al plasta, pero tampoco es normal el nivel de felación que hay hacia el pene de Floren en este foro.
> 
> Lo del estadio es una maniobra arriesgadísima, que ya ha sobrepasado ampliamente en tiempo y dinero los presupuestos iniciales. Y eso a pesar de que el COVID nos permitió chapar completamente el estadio durante año y medio, que eso no entraba en ningún plan.



FloPer sabía perfectamente los plazos de la pLandemia y los cuadró con el inicio de las obras. Si hasta la reforma de un baño en una casa se van de presupuesto y de plazos... Esta absirda y faraónica obra se va a desfasar por completo...

*Falta la mamarrachada del césped retráctil ==> Inevitablemente el RM se va a quedar sin poder jugar en el Bernabéu otra Tª entera.*


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Ago 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> ...



El insulto retrata a quien insulta. Si quieres rebatirme dame con grandes gestiones de FloPer en la cara... pero no te retrates.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estás ido total. Florentino es lo más parecido a Moisés abriendo las aguas que jamás le ha acontecido a alguna institución deportiva.
> 
> Imagino que eres muy joven o muy desmemoriado y no te acuerdas del cachondeo arruinado que era el Madrid antes de Floren.



FloPer lo único que hizo fue tener suficiente poder e influencias como para recalificar los terrenos de la ciudad deportiva del RM, pegar un pelotazo y forrarse con la urbanización de la zona y la construcción de las 4 torres.

Últimamente está llevando al RM a la ruina:
- Fichajes ruinosos: Traspasos de cientos de millones + jugadores inválidos u ociosos con fichas brutales.
- Salidas ruinosas: Titulares malvendidos + Salidas gratis + Pagando fichas de jugadores cedidos, incluso
- Desafortunadísima y *ruinosa *reforma del estadio

*Bloqueadme, ignorarme, insultadme, etc... pero acordaos de mí cuando el RM se casque otra Tª sin poder jugar en el Bernabéu por la obra del césped retráctil...

...y, sobre todo, cuando el mecanismo falle y el RM haga un ridículo a nivel mundial... aún más grande que con la Superliga o el fichaje frustrado del pringado de Mbappé.*


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Es un poco rarito ese tío... no entiendo como puede tener esa obsesión por el fútbol francés. Lo bueno es que su frikismo nos genera buenos hilos de jugadores y equipos franceses para los que no tenemos ni tiempo ni ganas de seguir.



Vive allí y se gana la vida con eso, creo que es simple. En España tenemos periolistos que se supone que siguen el fútbol español, después de 20 años no saben una mierda pero eso si, demuestran su idiotez y su odio al Madrid cada día, pero lo bueno es que cobran por ello.


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Dios me guarde de citar al plasta, pero tampoco es normal el nivel de felación que hay hacia el pene de Floren en este foro.
> 
> Lo del estadio es una maniobra arriesgadísima, que ya ha sobrepasado ampliamente en tiempo y dinero los presupuestos iniciales. Y eso a pesar de que el COVID nos permitió chapar completamente el estadio durante año y medio, que eso no entraba en ningún plan.



Si no pueden pagar 30-35 millones al año es que el club economicamente es inviable. El estadio lleav meses abierto, con menos aforo, pero es una inversión, los costes suben porque ha llegado una época de subida de materiales, el hierro carísimo, etc.


----------



## Silluzollope (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estábamos como el Farsa ahora, pero sin las posibilidades 'imaginativas' de ahora gracias a la explosión comercial total del fútbol.



Lo de la ciudad deportiva se llamó pelotazo porque era el año 2000. Ahora se llamarían palancas y todos los medios estarían encantados.
Ah, no, que es el Madrid. Menudos palos si hubiera tirado de las aplácanos magicas de Joan.


----------



## Andr3ws (25 Ago 2022)

Ayer en Radio Marca aseguraban que Latasa iba a ir cedido una temporada sin opción de compra al Rayo Vallecano. 

Ya vengo yo a poner las noticias, no os preocupeis. 









Juanmi Latasa, a un paso del Rayo


Sigue el Rayo Vallecano empeñado en apostarlo todo a la juventud, y es una apuesta decidida. Con lo de Diego Costa a la espera y lo de Marcos André más que encallado, es Juanmi Lat




www.marca.com


----------



## feps (25 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Ayer en Radio Marca aseguraban que Latasa iba a ir cedido una temporada sin opción de compra al Rayo Vallecano.
> 
> Ya vengo yo a poner las noticias, no os preocupeis.
> 
> ...



Benzema acabará el Mundial con 35. El Madrid se equivoca fiándolo todo a Rodrygo, por muy buen delantero que sea el brasileño, porque Mariano no existe.


----------



## Paobas (25 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Te joden los razonamientos lógicos y la incómoda verdad?
> 
> Bienvenido al mundo real... *FloPer es propietario de una empresa de construcción... y, oh sorpresa, ¿qué se le ha ocurrido hacer? Una reforma faraónica, a la par que absurda, del estadio del RM* con un presupuesto que se va a ir a los 2.000 M EUR... lo que ha endeudado al club y le obliga a malvender a jugadores.



Pero si el estadio no lo construye ACS, criatura de Dios!!


----------



## Andr3ws (25 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Benzema acabará el Mundial con 35. El Madrid se equivoca fiándolo todo a Rodrygo, por muy buen delantero que sea el brasileño, porque Mariano no existe.



Si te fijas en el juego de Benzema, no vive de su poder fisico ni de su velocidad punta. Tiene pinta de poder alargar su buen momento varias temporadas, siendo como es con cualquier delantero, cuestión de que la pelotita entre. De aquí a varias temporadas el panorama será completamente distinto al actual.
Para ese momento entiendo que entrará en escena Haaland con sus clausulas extrañas o habrá algún otro delantero despuntado en cualquier lado.
Este año de mundial, evento que revaloriza o resta cotización a jugadores, al R Madrid le interesa ver a un Brasil o Francia campeonas del mundo, ya que varios jugadores subirian su precio en el mercado.


----------



## Andr3ws (25 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Pero si el estadio no lo construye ACS, criatura de Dios!!



Lo está contruyendo FCC, la competencia histórica de Flopper.


----------



## feps (25 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Si te fijas en el juego de Benzema, no vive de su poder fisico ni de su velocidad punta. Tiene pinta de poder alargar su buen momento varias temporadas, siendo como es con cualquier delantero, cuestión de que la pelotita entre. de aqui a varias temporadas el panorama será completamente distinto al actual.
> Para ese momento entiendo que entrará en escena Halaand con sus clausulas extrañas o habrá algún otro delantero despuntado en cualquier lado.
> Este año de mundial, evento que revaloriza o resta cotización a jugadores. Al Madrid le interesa ver a un Brasil o Francia campeonas del mundo, ya que varios jugadores subirian su precio en el mercado.



Pero los años pesan. De hecho a Benzema le está costando mucho arrancar y a saber cómo va a regresar del Mundial, pero me temo que no muy bien. El Madrid tendrá que fichar en enero sin falta, porque es tentar demasiado la suerte que tu 9 sea tan mayor. Mira a Cristiano. Hasta hace tres años parecía que se comía el mundo pero ha ido marchitándose, como todos.


----------



## feps (25 Ago 2022)

El más grande. Acabará haciendo de la Roma un gran equipo. 









Mourinho: "Los que dicen que Afena-Gyan es responsable de la lesión de Wijnaldum son escoria"


El portugués José Mourinho, entrenador de la Roma, aplacó los rumores que en las redes sociales señalan al ghanés Félix Afena-Gyan como el responsable de la grave lesión que sufrió




www.marca.com


----------



## Zarpa (25 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Pero si el estadio no lo construye ACS, criatura de Dios!!



Exacto no puede por conflicto de intereses, y no podría denunciarse a sí mismo, otra cosa es que se lo cobre con otro negocio a cambio pero esto ya entra en la difamación.


----------



## seven up (25 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Corria el año 97 cuando en fechas proximas al fichaje de aitor karanka por el real madrid, lorenzo sanz tuvo que vender parte de los terrenos de la ciudad deportiva para conseguir dinero para el club...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias @bot de ultraderecha por recordarnos a todos de donde venimos, una deuda astronómica de más de 26.000,000.000 de pesetas, la ciudad deportiva vendida por solo 4.500,000.000 y la intención de vender el Bernabeu para irse a Hortaleza. Como para extrañarse de que los socios le dieran puerta a Sanz después de ganar dos Champions, la primera después de 31 años. Sin patrimonio y con una deuda bestial con esta gentuza nos íbamos a la mierda.

Llega el Tito y solo con la ciudad deportiva paga los más de 26.000 millones de deuda, paga los terrenos y construye la nueva ciudad deportiva, reforma el estadio y le paga a Barça los 10.000 millones por Figo. Mendoza, Sanz y Calderón son iguales a Gaspar, Nobita y Lapuerta, personajes que les queda muy muy grande dirigir un club y solo saben aprovecharse de él.


----------



## Chichimango (25 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Corria el año 97 cuando en fechas proximas al fichaje de aitor karanka por el real madrid, lorenzo sanz tuvo que vender parte de los terrenos de la ciudad deportiva para conseguir dinero para el club...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo era muy jovenzuno en aquella época y no recordaba que las cosas estuvieran tan malitas. Pa habernos matao.

Luego la gente se pregunta por qué Flóper sale a hombros en cada asamblea. Por muchos errores que cometiera después (y los ha cometido, humano es al cabo) el club no es saudí o catarí por él.


----------



## xilebo (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Ago 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Muchas gracias @bot de ultraderecha por recordarnos a todos de donde venimos, una deuda astronómica de más de 26.000,000.000 de pesetas, la ciudad deportiva vendida por solo 4.500,000.000 y la intención de vender el Bernabeu para irse a Hortaleza. Como para extrañarse de que los socios le dieran puerta a Sanz después de ganar dos Champions, la primera después de 31 años. Sin patrimonio y con una deuda bestial con esta gentuza nos íbamos a la mierda.
> 
> Llega el Tito y solo con la ciudad deportiva paga los más de 26.000 millones de deuda, paga los terrenos y construye la nueva ciudad deportiva, reforma el estadio y le paga a Barça los 10.000 millones por Figo. Mendoza, Sanz y Calderón son iguales a Gaspar, Nobita y Lapuerta, personajes que les queda muy muy grande dirigir un club y solo saben aprovecharse de él.



Durante la campaña electoral yo iba a muerte con Sanz. Yo era un madridista de provincias que al margen de los partidos, solo sabia del Madrid por lo que contaban marca y as, amigos de sanz estos ultimos en especial, ya que sanz era muy amigo de la prensa y para colmo regalaba a prisa los derechos de imagen para regalar en sus tebeos periodisticos tazas , pegatinas y demas gilipolleces con el escudito del club. 

En la tarde electoral, desde canal sur tv un reportero a pie de urna entrevistaba a los votantes: yo me quede de piedra ante el que dijo "he cortado mis vacaciones en la playa nada mas que para echar a Sanz". Yo no entendia como un socio del madrid queris echar al que gano dos copas de uropa en 3 años tras tres decadas de sequia, al que ficho a los mejores delanteros de la lfp (suker y mijatovic) y que hizo ganar de nuevo una liga de basket 99-00 ganada en el palau).

El tiempo hizo poner las cosas en su sitio y demostro que mientras unos compraban a la prensa y tiraban el dinero del club, otro fue un visionario tan solo comparable a d. Santiago. Y precisamente eran los socios, los que ponen el dinero con su cuota (ademas del abono) los mas dolidos al ver que wl club que literalmente es era suyo, lo estaban arruinando.

En efecto, Calderon, Sanz, y por supuesto Mendoza eran presidentes muy....muy made in spain, muy caciques patrios, cortos de miras y tremendamente abusones, mas reocupados por ellos que por el club.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Durante la campaña electoral yo iba a muerte con Sanz. Yo era un madridista de provincias que al margen de los partidos, solo sabia del Madrid por lo que contaban marca y as, amigos de sanz estos ultimos en especial, ya que sanz era muy amigo de la prensa y para colmo regalaba a prisa los derechos de imagen para regalar en sus tebeos periodisticos tazas , pegatinas y demas gilipolleces con el escudito del club.
> 
> En la tarde electoral, desde canal sur tv un reportero a pie de urna entrevistaba a los votantes: yo me quede de piedra ante el que dijo "he cortado mis vacaciones en la playa nada mas que para echar a Sanz". Yo no entendia como un socio del madrid queris echar al que gano dos copas de uropa en 3 años tras tres decadas de sequia, al que ficho a los mejores delanteros de la lfp (suker y mijatovic) y que hizo ganar de nuevo una liga de basket 99-00 ganada en el palau).
> 
> ...



Tengo que decir que a mí Sanz me caía de puta madre, y por fichar no sería, lo hizo bien en fútbol y baloncesto.

Siempre tenía tiempo para hablar con la prensa, con todos, aunque lo pusieran a parir y se dice que era bastante noble, eso decía Gil que cada dos por tres le liaba alguno en el palco y luego tan amigos.

No soy imparcial porque tuve la oportunidad de hablar con uno de los hijos, y me pareció (él tenía unos 20 años) un chaval de puta madre y nada macarrón.

Para mí siempre será un grande, como Gil, porque yo nací en la época del paquismo moribundo que dio los últimos coletazos (ya bastante modernizado) antes de su muerte definitiva.

Para mí, en su época, hizo un equipo de leyenda:




En su leyenda negra no me voy a meter porque ya está muerto.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Ago 2022)

Yo fui muy escéptico con el Florentino de la primera época (escéptico, pero no hostil) y el tiempo en general me dio la razón. Su visión galáctica pecaba de maximalista e ignoraba una característica esencial y eterna del fútbol: que lo juegan once niñatos de entre 18 y 30 años.


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Lo de la ciudad deportiva se llamó pelotazo porque era el año 2000. Ahora se llamarían palancas y todos los medios estarían encantados.
> Ah, no, que es el Madrid. Menudos palos si hubiera tirado de las aplácanos magicas de Joan.



Más basura y propaganda anti-madridista. En la Ciudad Deportiva quién más quedó perdiendo fue el Madrid, que la vendió por mucho menos de su valor real. Quién ganó fue el ayuntamiento. Vamos, lo contrario de la operación del Atlético de Madrid con su estadio.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estábamos como el Farsa ahora, pero sin las posibilidades 'imaginativas' de ahora gracias a la explosión comercial total del fútbol.



no tan mal porque no habia un messi que cobrase lo que cobraba el "joselito" del barcelona, pero ibamos camino de la ruina y conversion en s.a.d . , no hay duda....


Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Tengo que decir que a mí Sanz me caía de puta madre, y por fichar no sería, lo hizo bien en fútbol y baloncesto.
> 
> Siempre tenía tiempo para hablar con la prensa, con todos, aunque lo pusieran a parir y se dice que era bastante noble, eso decía Gil que cada dos por tres le liaba alguno en el palco y luego tan amigos.
> 
> ...



A mi me pasa algo parecido, de hecho, que cojones!! Era mucho mas divertido verle a el rabiando contra gaspart que escuchar a Dlo o al padre Butragueño decir jopelines...

Su madridismo, al igual que el de sus hijos me parece indiscutible.

Pero la realidad es que era un cacique, entrañable, pero cuya gestion no era comparable a ña de Florencio. No me imagino a Florencio por ejemplo, jugando a las xartas con dinero cogido de la taquilla, sin embargo si me podria creer que fichajes tipo balic, onjanovic, petkovic, magallanes, bizarri, congo, eran fuesen lucrativas para amigos de Lorenzo. No acuso, solamente digo que no me sorprenderia.


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo fui muy escéptico con el Florentino de la primera época (escéptico, pero no hostil) y el tiempo en general me dio la razón. Su visión galáctica pecaba de maximalista e ignoraba una característica esencial y eterna del fútbol: que lo juegan once niñatos de entre 18 y 30 años.



Los galácticos fue una genialidad total, de nivel histórico, de Florentino. Floren cambió el fútbol con los galácticos, y desde entonces -con otros nombres- todos los clubes ansían tener sus galácticos como fuente económica y de prestigio.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo fui muy escéptico con el Florentino de la primera época (escéptico, pero no hostil) y el tiempo en general me dio la razón. Su visión galáctica pecaba de maximalista e ignoraba una característica esencial y eterna del fútbol: que lo juegan once niñatos de entre 18 y 30 años.



Yo no voy a entrar en cuestión de cómo dejó el club Florentino (hay que tener en cuenta que tuvo la suerte de encontrarse recalificaciones, como hicimos lo pericos, los culés ... ), porque económicamente lo dejó bien en su primera etapa y, en la segunda, conseguirá dejarlo como el mejor equipo del mundo.

Pero deportivamente, Lorenzo Sanz, para lo que podía en su época, me parecía un crack. Luego si miras (*en conjunto*) las dos épocas de Florentino, pues no hay discusión en nada.



bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> no tan mal porque no habia un messi que cobrase lo que cobraba el "joselito" del barcelona, pero ibamos camino de la ruina y conversion en s.a.d . , no hay duda....
> 
> A mi me pasa algo parecido, de hecho, que cojones!! Era mucho mas divertido verle a el rabiando contra gaspart que escuchar a Dlo o al padre Butragueño decir jopelines...
> 
> ...



XDDDDD, mira, lo de las taquillas no lo puse por respeto, pero si se dijo más de una vez que pillaba el "suelto" de la taquilla para jugar a cartas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> En su leyenda negra no me voy a meter porque ya está muerto.



Sanz se metió a directivo para mejor apoyar la carrera de sus hijos, que apuntaban maneras en fútbol y baloncesto, aunque ninguno de ellos llegó a estrella. A mí me caía bien, fichó y gestionó mil veces mejor que el capullo de Mendoza y es cierto lo que decís de que se le notaba un punto noble. Lo recuerdo, por ejemplo, cabreado cuando llegó a la conclusión de que los jugadores se querían cargar a Valdano. Por lo general los presidentes son los primeros en dejar a los entrenadores en la estacada.

Pero era un hombre de otra época, con modos de empresario palillero total, y el club respondía a esos esquemas. Recordemos la apoteosis paquil de la portería caída del Bayer Leverkusen (la he contado en estos hilos alguna vez, con el vigilante con la motillo trayendo de su casa las llaves de la Ciudad Deportiva para poder llevar la portería suplente a toda prisa, el camión de mudanzas pedido prestado al cuñado o poco menos para llevarla, etcétera) o la anécdota de la partida de cartas que tanto se ha esgrimido en su contra. Yo no sé si fue cierta, pero no me extrañaría.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los galácticos fue una genialidad total, de nivel histórico, de Florentino. Floren cambió el fútbol con los galácticos, y desde entonces -con otros nombres- todos los clubes ansían tener sus galácticos como fuente económica y de prestigio.



Muy mal gestionada en sus años posteriores. Floper se fue cuando se dio cuenta de que con aquella política se había metido en un tinglado del que no se podía salir, y sumió al Madrid en una travesía del desierto que duró diez años.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Pero si el estadio no lo construye ACS, criatura de Dios!!



FloPer es un ladrón de guante blanco. No va con pasamontañas.

¿No conocéis España y cómo se gestionan las obras de construcción mediante subcontratas?

En España las grandes constructoras aparentan ser rivales de cara al público pero se reparten amistosamente el pastel... Rollo partidos políticos: 

Ésto para ti... ésto para mí... te hago un favorcillo y me debes una... me haces un favorcillo y te debo una...

Pones tú el cartel de obra y te llevas un pico pero luego me subcontratas el grueso de la obra a las constructoras Nisupu y Suputu de las que soy máximo accionista.

Te cedo la obra del timo-césped retráctil en el Bernabéu pero me cedes a mí la obra del metro de Madrid...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Lo está contruyendo FCC, la competencia histórica de Flopper.



Pedón por repetir... Para que me llaméis pesado con argumentos:

FloPer es un ladrón de guante blanco. No va con pasamontañas.

¿No conocéis España y cómo se gestionan las obras de construcción mediante subcontratas?

En España las grandes constructoras aparentan ser rivales de cara al público pero se reparten amistosamente el pastel... Rollo partidos políticos: 

Ésto para ti... ésto para mí... te hago un favorcillo y me debes una... me haces un favorcillo y te debo una...

Pones tú el cartel de obra y te llevas un pico pero luego me subcontratas el grueso de la obra a las constructoras Nisupu y Suputu de las que soy máximo accionista.

Te cedo la obra del timo-césped retráctil en el Bernabéu pero me cedes a mí la obra del metro de Madrid...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Sanz se metió a directivo para mejor apoyar la carrera de sus hijos, que apuntaban maneras en fútbol y baloncesto, aunque ninguno de ellos llegó a estrella. A mí me caía bien, fichó y gestionó mil veces mejor que el capullo de Mendoza y es cierto lo que decís de que se le notaba un punto noble. Lo recuerdo, por ejemplo, cabreado cuando llegó a la conclusión de que los jugadores se querían cargar a Valdano. Por lo general los presidentes son los primeros en dejar a los entrenadores en la estacada.
> 
> Pero era un hombre de otra época, con modos de empresario palillero total, y el club respondía a esos esquemas. Recordemos la apoteosis paquil de la portería caída del Bayer Leverkusen (la he contado en estos hilos alguna vez, con el vigilante con la motillo trayendo de su casa las llaves de la Ciudad Deportiva para poder llevar la portería suplente a toda prisa, el camión de mudanzas pedido prestado al cuñado o poco menos para llevarla, etcétera) o la anécdota de la partida de cartas que tanto se ha esgrimido en su contra. Yo no sé si fue cierta, pero no me extrañaría.



Si te doy la razón, fue uno de los últimos exponentes del *paquismo carpetovetónico*, pero podríamos decir que *ilustrado*. Ya lo he dicho antes. Floren seguramente saldrá del Madric con un aura más grande que Bernabéu, se le reconoce porque es la realidad, pero a mí Lorenzo Sanz me caía bien, tampoco voy a decir que era un gestor de la hostia o que no hacía cosas que sí hizo, y no debería haber hecho.

Es que una de las cosas que no me gustan del *FLORO*, es la mala leche que impera y, a veces, la poca camaradería. Que yo lo entiendo, más en fútbol, pero a veces hay que remarcar que no todo lo que hizo alguien fue malo, sea del color que sea o, como en este caso, sea antecesor del ser superior.



tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> FloPer es un ladrón de guante blanco. No va con pasamontañas.
> 
> ¿No conocéis España y cómo se gestionan las obras de construcción mediante subcontratas?
> 
> ...



Al puto ignore por pesao.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Ago 2022)

¿Por qué Mbappé y Haaland no están en el RM? ¿Alguien me lo puede explicar?

Opciones:
- No tienen calidad, edad y caracter para jugar en el RM
- Ellos no quieren jugar en el RM
- No tienen hueco en el RM 
- El RM no tiene dinero para ficharlos --> ¿Para qué ha servido la austeridad, ventas y reforma del Estadio?
- Mala política de fichajes --> ¿Quién es el Director Técnico del RM?




xilebo dijo:


>


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Muy mal gestionada en sus años posteriores. Floper se fue cuando se dio cuenta de que con aquella política se había metido en un tinglado del que no se podía salir, y sumió al Madrid en una travesía del desierto que duró diez años.



Que fácil es criticar. A Floren se le atraganto la digestión porque jamás se había creado una obra de esas características. Es muy fácil copiar, y muy duro crear y hacer funcionar conceptos nuevos.

No sé por qué se fue Floren. Alguna vez he leído que fue por su mujer, cosa que me cuadra. Porque un triunfador visionario como Floren no se viene abajo porque le vengan mal dadas.

Honestamente, los que criticáis a Floren demostráis el mismo nivel que quien critica a Einstein por algún error en sus predicciones, o a Miguel Ángel porque sobredimensionó una arteria en el David.


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Por qué Mbappé y Haaland no están en el RM? ¿Alguien me lo puede explicar?
> 
> Opciones:
> - No tienen calidad, edad y caracter para jugar en el RM
> ...



A lo mejor porque Qatar ha convertido a la rata en el futbolista mejor pagado de la historia. A lo mejor porque Haaland no quería chupar banco tras Benzema y que su padre jugó en el Citi. A lo mejor porque no querían morir de susto leyendo tus comentarios en Burbuja.


----------



## JimTonic (25 Ago 2022)

comentarios en el marca sobre lode uMUti del barca

"el lecce asume una parte de la ficha (un 25% o así comentan), que puede llegar a un 50% si juega X partidos. Menos da una piedra, y encima si consigue hacer una temporada medio decente al menos se podrá vender la siguiente temporada"


paso de cobrar 8,5 millones a 3 millones el 1 de enero de 2022 con la renovacion









Salario Samuel Umtiti | ¿Cuánto cobra Samuel Umtiti al mes y al año?


Conoce el salario de Samuel Umtiti y cuánto cobra por día, mes y año




www.fichajes.com






es decir el barca acaba de liberar 750.000 euros de masa salarial. Y yo no se si aqui se tienen salarios atrasados como en el caso de pique


----------



## Dr.Muller (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A lo mejor porque Qatar ha convertido a la rata en el futbolista mejor pagado de la historia. A lo mejor porque Haaland no quería chupar banco tras Benzema y que su padre jugó en el Citi. A lo mejor porque no querían morir de susto leyendo tus comentarios en Burbuja.



Caliente caliente


----------



## filets (25 Ago 2022)

La reunión sobre los incumplimientos de fair-play de la UEFA la preside el Presidente del PSG 
Lo unico que espero de la UEFA es que se folle fuertemente al Barça, pero lo dudo mucho con la cantidad de secesionistas colocados en todas las instituciones del futbol


----------



## seven up (25 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Sanz se metió a directivo para mejor apoyar la carrera de sus hijos, que apuntaban maneras en fútbol y baloncesto, aunque ninguno de ellos llegó a estrella. A mí me caía bien, fichó y gestionó mil veces mejor que el capullo de Mendoza y es cierto lo que decís de que se le notaba un punto noble. Lo recuerdo, por ejemplo, cabreado cuando llegó a la conclusión de que los jugadores se querían cargar a Valdano. Por lo general los presidentes son los primeros en dejar a los entrenadores en la estacada.
> 
> Pero era un hombre de otra época, con modos de empresario palillero total, y el club respondía a esos esquemas. Recordemos la apoteosis paquil de la portería caída del Bayer Leverkusen (la he contado en estos hilos alguna vez, con el vigilante con la motillo trayendo de su casa las llaves de la Ciudad Deportiva para poder llevar la portería suplente a toda prisa, el camión de mudanzas pedido prestado al cuñado o poco menos para llevarla, etcétera) o la anécdota de la partida de cartas que tanto se ha esgrimido en su contra. Yo no sé si fue cierta, pero no me extrañaría.



Cartas no, parchis.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que fácil es criticar. A Floren se le atraganto la digestión porque jamás se había creado una obra de esas características. Es muy fácil copiar, y muy duro crear y hacer funcionar conceptos nuevos.



Criticar es fácil pero también necesario. No lo puedo probar, evidentemente, pero las cosas que le pasaron al Real Madrid en su época tardía (resumiendo, un fiasco tras otro y una hegemonía del FCB que aún colea) yo las veía venir y así lo expresaba. Si yo las veía venir, las debía de ver venir mucha más gente, profesionales del fútbol y de la gestión, algunos lo bastante cercanos a Florentino como para que éste pudiera hacerse idea, y está claro que no les escuchaba.

*En el puto mundo real*, teniendo en tus manos una entidad de referencia a nivel mundial con un valor de miles de millones de euros y que no es tuya, que te ha sido confiada por sesenta mil socios, hay que tener setecientos planes B por si el A no sale del todo bien y doscientos planes de salida si te metes en un terreno que no ha pisado antes nunca nadie.

¿Que Florentino será mil veces mejor empresario y gestor que yo? Seguramente. Y Sergio Ramos ha sido mil veces mejor futbolista que yo y tres veces mejor que un defensa normal "bueno", pero cuando la caga, la caga bien y todos tenemos derecho a decirlo.



Roedr dijo:


> Honestamente, los que criticáis a Floren demostráis el mismo nivel que quien critica a Einstein por algún error en sus predicciones, o a Miguel Ángel porque sobredimensionó una arteria en el David.



Leonardo Da Vinci era un genio a la altura de Einstein y Miguel Ángel y prácticamente todo lo que hizo lo dejó sin terminar, dejando muchas veces en la estacada a sus mecenas. Esto lo reconocen incluso sus hagiógrafos. El final de la primera etapa de Floren fue espantoso y dejó a la entidad en la estacada.

Se puede decir que Einstein aportó el 40% de la física del siglo XX. Lo que no se suele decir es que perdió la oportunidad de aportar otro 40% más porque, analizando sus ecuaciones, de éstas se deducía que el Universo tenía que estar en expansión, algo que es cierto pero entonces no se sabía y se averiguó años después estudiando datos astronómicos, no puramente físicos. Un resultado tan extraordinario como ése a Einstein le dio miedo y modificó sus ecuaciones para que eso no pasara. 

Muchos entendidos que admiran a Einstein absolutamente dicen que fue el mayor error de su vida. Einstein dijo que fue el mayor error de su vida. Einstein era un genio, cometía errores y se le podía criticar. No me metas en el mismo saco que al zumbado enfemizo que critica a Einstein porque cree que la Tierra es plana o al gilipollas pesado de este foro con avatar de gladiador de la película de Ridley Scott al que tenemos todos en el ignore y para el que Florentino es la raíz de todos los males del mundo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> La reunión sobre los incumplimientos de fair-play de la UEFA la preside el Presidente del PSG



Gracias a Pedro Sánchez pronto veremos que el Consejo General del Poder Judicial lo presida uno de ETA, y a efectos prácticos y éticos será lo mismo que esto del PSG.

Por lo que he visto de la prensa inglesa se espera que la UEFA castigue por incumplir el FPF a los clubes italianos impidiéndoles fichar y al PSG con una multa económica. ¿Has gastado X millones de más porque tus fondos son ilimitados? Pues para impedir que sigas por ese camino te vamos a poner una multa.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Ago 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Cartas no, parchis.



Joder, ¿seguro? Como decían en fc, qué cosa más demigrante.


----------



## feps (25 Ago 2022)

Ese escudo.


----------



## spam (25 Ago 2022)

Yo es que tenía debilidad por el canallita de Don Lorenzo. El carisma que tenía solo lo ha olido Floper en este momento:







Me lo he hecho venir bien para mencionar que hoy en Netflix estrenan un docu del fichaje de Figo. A ver si nos echamos las enésimas risas con el tema. Al parecer, es un docu inglés y no español, con lo que la perfidia de Floper no será enfatizada más allá de lo necesario


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Ago 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Yo era muy jovenzuno en aquella época y no recordaba que las cosas estuvieran tan malitas. Pa habernos matao.
> 
> Luego la gente se pregunta por qué Flóper sale a hombros en cada asamblea. Por muchos errores que cometiera después (y los ha cometido, humano es al cabo) el club no es saudí o catarí por él.



Encima el acuerdo con Dorna por la tira de años, otra mierda como la que ha hecho ahora el cagalona con los derechos de televisión.


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> comentarios en el marca sobre lode uMUti del barca
> 
> "el lecce asume una parte de la ficha (un 25% o así comentan), que puede llegar a un 50% si juega X partidos. Menos da una piedra, y encima si consigue hacer una temporada medio decente al menos se podrá vender la siguiente temporada"
> 
> ...



Claro, se le amplió el contrato para cobrar eso, según dijeron en el total era más dinero.
Es como el contrato de Lewandoski, dicen que no gana mucho, claro, 4 a ños a un tio de 35 .


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Ago 2022)

Antecedentes:
- RM vigente Campeón de Europa...
- RM va a tener el mejor estadio del mundo mundial...
- RM tiene dinero por castigo y, con el nuevo estadio, muchísimo más...
- RM tiene al mejor Director deportivo del sistema solar...
- RM tiene al mejor Presidente del universo universal...
- RM tiene a la mejor afición de la historia (sobre todo en Burbuja)...

*--> ¿Por qué coño Mbappé y Haaland no están en el RM?
--> ¿Por qué coño voy a tener que ver a Haaland jugando bajo las órdenes de Pep en un equipucho inglés?
--> ¿Por qué coño voy a tener que ver a Mbappé jugando bajo las órdenes de un desconocido en un equipucho francés?*

Como decía el tarado, desquiciado y demente de Mourinho tras hacer el ridículo en Europa con el RM. *¿Por qué?

¿Qué falla en el RM para que estos jugadores, llamados a marcar la próxima década, no hayan acabado jugando en el club con mejor palmarés, vigente campeón, más rico, con mejor estadio, con mejor directiva y mejor afición?

¿Qué coño está pasando para que CR7 se quiera ir... que Bale deje de jugar y se quiera ir... que Varane se quiera ir... que Ramos se quiera ir... que Casemiro se quiera ir...? (el único que no se quiere ir es FloPer)

Por favor, ayudadme, necesito una explicación... *





Roedr dijo:


> A lo mejor porque Qatar ha convertido a la rata en el futbolista mejor pagado de la historia. A lo mejor porque Haaland no quería chupar banco tras Benzema y que su padre jugó en el Citi. A lo mejor porque no querían morir de susto leyendo tus comentarios en Burbuja.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Ago 2022)

Ausencio al Manchester United por 30 kilos


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ausencio al Manchester United por 30 kilos



No jodas, ¿es verdad?. ¿Sacamos 30 por ese?.


----------



## feps (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No jodas, ¿es verdad?. ¿Sacamos 30 por ese?.



Está por confirmar, pero están negociando.


----------



## Chichimango (25 Ago 2022)

Jodó, vaya Imserso se está montando el Madrid en Manchester...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No jodas, ¿es verdad?. ¿Sacamos 30 por ese?.



El Manchester News dice que el AJAX se está flipando con Antony y que van a por Ausencio


----------



## sudden-and sharp (25 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> [...] Se puede decir que Einstein aportó el 40% de la física del siglo XX. Lo que no se suele decir es que perdió la oportunidad de aportar otro 40% más porque, analizando sus ecuaciones, de éstas se deducía que* el Universo tenía que estar en expansión*, algo que es cierto pero entonces no se sabía y se averiguó años después estudiando datos astronómicos, no puramente físicos. Un resultado tan extraordinario como ése a Einstein le dio miedo y modificó sus ecuaciones para que eso no pasara. [...]



Ni se sabía.... ni se sabe. Talibán... No me falles aquí. Si no se sabe... o no se sabe todavía... pues NO se sabe.





Punto.



De futbol no te replico _na_. (Pero de física, rigor, o déjaselo a los "mayores".)

[ Seguid con lo vuestro... ]


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Durante la campaña electoral yo iba a muerte con Sanz. Yo era un madridista de provincias que al margen de los partidos, solo sabia del Madrid por lo que contaban marca y as, amigos de sanz estos ultimos en especial, ya que sanz era muy amigo de la prensa y para colmo regalaba a prisa los derechos de imagen para regalar en sus tebeos periodisticos tazas , pegatinas y demas gilipolleces con el escudito del club.
> 
> En la tarde electoral, desde canal sur tv un reportero a pie de urna entrevistaba a los votantes: yo me quede de piedra ante el que dijo "he cortado mis vacaciones en la playa nada mas que para echar a Sanz". Yo no entendia como un socio del madrid queris echar al que gano dos copas de uropa en 3 años tras tres decadas de sequia, al que ficho a los mejores delanteros de la lfp (suker y mijatovic) y que hizo ganar de nuevo una liga de basket 99-00 ganada en el palau).



Las del Madrid del 2000 fueron las primeras elecciones (de cualquier tipo) en las que pude votar, cumplí los 18 poco después de las generales de la mayoría absoluta de Aznar. Les guardo un cariño especial por eso, y, sí, voté por Floren. Conocía a alguien que conocía a alguien que tenía buenos contactos dentro del club, y se decía que Sanz tuvo que vender a Seedorf (que era y siguió siendo un pepino de futbolista) en invierno porque sin eso no se hubiesen podido pagar las nóminas de diciembre (en esa época, no sé si ahora también, las nóminas de los jugadores eran bianuales, y los clubes frecuentemente no presupuestaban bien, patadón p'alante y en diciembre ya veremos).

En la tienda de atención al socio, antes de un partido, Pitina me personalizo un llavero de chapa del Madrid con mi nombre, lo usé durante 15 años. Pa que veáis que no soy un hater. De hecho, la principal razón por la que Floren ganó aquello fue que se curró el voto por correo/por adelantado.

Me hago viejo, joder.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Sanz se metió a directivo para mejor apoyar la carrera de sus hijos, que apuntaban maneras en fútbol y baloncesto, aunque ninguno de ellos llegó a estrella. A mí me caía bien, fichó y gestionó mil veces mejor que el capullo de Mendoza y es cierto lo que decís de que se le notaba un punto noble. Lo recuerdo, por ejemplo, cabreado cuando llegó a la conclusión de que los jugadores se querían cargar a Valdano. Por lo general los presidentes son los primeros en dejar a los entrenadores en la estacada.
> 
> Pero era un hombre de otra época, con modos de empresario palillero total, y el club respondía a esos esquemas. Recordemos la apoteosis paquil de la portería caída del Bayer Leverkusen (la he contado en estos hilos alguna vez, con el vigilante con la motillo trayendo de su casa las llaves de la Ciudad Deportiva para poder llevar la portería suplente a toda prisa, el camión de mudanzas pedido prestado al cuñado o poco menos para llevarla, etcétera) o la anécdota de la partida de cartas que tanto se ha esgrimido en su contra. Yo no sé si fue cierta, pero no me extrañaría.



jajaja, hay enlace a la anecdota completa?? 

Con respecto a lo de valdano, el propio valdano conto que le despidio con lagrimas en los ojos.

Grande Toni el Gordo


----------



## Andr3ws (25 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Sanz se metió a directivo para mejor apoyar la carrera de sus hijos, que apuntaban maneras en fútbol y baloncesto, aunque ninguno de ellos llegó a estrella. A mí me caía bien, fichó y gestionó mil veces mejor que el capullo de Mendoza y es cierto lo que decís de que se le notaba un punto noble. Lo recuerdo, por ejemplo, cabreado cuando llegó a la conclusión de que los jugadores se querían cargar a Valdano. Por lo general los presidentes son los primeros en dejar a los entrenadores en la estacada.
> 
> Pero era un hombre de otra época, con modos de empresario palillero total, y el club respondía a esos esquemas. Recordemos la apoteosis paquil de la portería caída del *Bayer Leverkusen* (la he contado en estos hilos alguna vez, con el vigilante con la motillo trayendo de su casa las llaves de la Ciudad Deportiva para poder llevar la portería suplente a toda prisa, el camión de mudanzas pedido prestado al cuñado o poco menos para llevarla, etcétera) o la anécdota de la partida de cartas que tanto se ha esgrimido en su contra. Yo no sé si fue cierta, pero no me extrañaría.



Aquello pasó en un partido contra el B Dortmunt, en 1998 camino de la 7ª.



Joder viendo el video, los 90s eran super PACO. Atentos a cuando está entrando la porteria al terreno de juego, y un aficionado encaramado a un palo le da patadas para que entre. LOL


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Pero era un hombre de otra época, con modos de empresario palillero total, y el club respondía a esos esquemas. Recordemos la apoteosis paquil de la portería caída del Bayer Leverkusen (la he contado en estos hilos alguna vez, con el vigilante con la motillo trayendo de su casa las llaves de la Ciudad Deportiva para poder llevar la portería suplente a toda prisa, el camión de mudanzas pedido prestado al cuñado o poco menos para llevarla, etcétera)



*El Borussia de Dortmund, que si no me equivoco era el vigente campeón. Eran Sammer y 10 más, qué jugador el pelirrojo aquel.


----------



## Andr3ws (25 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> *El Borussia de Dortmund, que si no me equivoco era el vigente campeón. Eran Sammer y 10 más, qué jugador el pelirrojo aquel.



En ese partido no estaba M Sammer.
WIKI:
" Meses después de ganar la Liga de Campeones sufrió una lesión de rodilla. Fue sometido a cinco operaciones quirúrgicas para intentar curarse, pero sufrió diversas infecciones y solo pudo jugar tres partidos de liga en la campaña 1997-98. Después de ese episodio se retiró del fútbol profesional a los 31 años."

Yo era muy de S Chapuisat. 









Real Madrid CF - Borussia Dortmund, 01/04/1998 - UEFA Champions League - Estadística


Esta es la alineación del enfrentamiento entre {heim_manschaft} y {gast_manschaft} el 01/04/1998 en la competición UEFA Champions League.




www.transfermarkt.es


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (25 Ago 2022)

La suerte influye en el fútbol.

Si no se hubiera fichado a Hazard o Jovic (aún se puede amortizar), quizás hubieran llegado Harry Kane o Vlahovic (ofrecido al Madrid). 

El City no fichó a Kane y eso le permitió llevarse a Haaland. 

Y la suerte de que llegara Carlo y Courtouis, y no Allegri ni De Gea. 

El Madrid lleva viviendo de una plantilla generacional desde hace tiempo. Deberíamos haber fichado a Vlahovic. No se ha podido fichar a ninguno de estos tres (francés traidor, Haaland y Vlahovic) y eso es un error que no se puede ocultar. También, se rechazó a Pedri. 

Más vale gastarte dinero en residencias para futuras estrellas a que Hazard vea al Madrid como una residencia.


----------



## Andr3ws (25 Ago 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> La suerte influye en el fútbol.
> 
> Si no se hubiera fichado a Hazard o Jovic (aún se puede amortizar), quizás hubieran llegado Harry Kane o Vlahovic (ofrecido al Madrid).
> 
> ...



Para suerte, el asunto del FAX y De Egea. No sé a quien hubo que ponerle las velas, pero aquello tuvo que ser obra divina desde luego.
Nos libró de un paquete de proporciones biblicas.


----------



## BBorg (25 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Antecedentes:
> - RM vigente Campeón de Europa...
> - RM va a tener el mejor estadio del mundo mundial...
> - RM tiene dinero por castigo y, con el nuevo estadio, muchísimo más...
> ...



Todos se han ido por dinero y ninguno se quería ir y todos andan fracasando como almas en pena demostrando que el presidente hizo muy bien al no subirles el sueldo y todos los madridistas apoyamos y felicitamos por esas ventas o no renovaciones todas acertadas.

Busca otros puntos para criticar pero no ese. El Madrid está gestionando mejor que nunca el dinero los fichajes y las ventas y jamás podrá competir con los clubes estado petroleros. Un 10 para tito Floflo.


----------



## El chepa (25 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Para suerte el asunto del FAX y De Egea. No sé a quien hubo que ponerle las velas, pero aquello tuvo que ser obra divina desde luego.
> Nos libró de un paquete de proporciones biblicas.



Siempre he dado por hecho que con aquello los Glazer quisieron mofarse del Real Madrid y de Florentino y ganar cierta popularidad entre sus aficionados. Un año después el Madrid era campeón de Europa y los del United aún celebraban el "fax machine day". Supongo que ya estarán más tranquilitos:


> One year to the day a fax machine saved @ManUtd. Thank god you're still here @D_DeGea #DeadlineDay
> — Will Pucovski (@willpucovski10) August 31, 2016





> I'm so grateful to that fax machine, it saved our club. It needs to be put in our museum one day
> — Nathan (@michaelxavick) August 31, 2016





> Happy Fax Machine Day
> — Dave (@OleOleUnited) August 31, 2016





> 1 year ago today:
> – We signed Anthony Martial
> – David de Gea's Madrid move collapsed due to a fax machine
> What a difference these made.
> — Dabbermen (@BeastFosuMensah) August 31, 2016





> Happy Fax Machine Anniversary to Real Madrid#MUFC
> — Kc Kane (@kckane) August 31, 2016





> The legendary real madrid fax machine…happy anniversary!!?? #MUFC ??? pic.twitter.com/p3GwTO6APf
> — ibrahim murithi (@ibrah003) August 31, 2016


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ausencio al Manchester United por 30 kilos



Es trolleada o va en serio?

El presidente del Manchester es del Madric? Aunque Ausencio sabe tocarla, que no es que sobre por allí.

Ahora sólo le falta fichar a De Tronk y a Romuerto ... y a disfrutar del deportec con la satisfacción de quitarle figuras a la Liga Española.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Es trolleada o va en serio?
> 
> El presidente del Manchester es del Madric? Aunque Ausencio sabe tocarla, que no es que sobre por allí.
> 
> Ahora sólo le falta fichar a De Tronk y a Romuerto ... y a disfrutar del deportec con la satisfacción de quitarle figuras a la Liga Española.


----------



## El chepa (25 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Las del Madrid del 2000 fueron las primeras elecciones (de cualquier tipo) en las que pude votar, cumplí los 18 poco después de las generales de la mayoría absoluta de Aznar. Les guardo un cariño especial por eso, y, sí, voté por Floren. Conocía a alguien que conocía a alguien que tenía buenos contactos dentro del club, y se decía que Sanz tuvo que vender a Seedorf (que era y siguió siendo un pepino de futbolista) en invierno porque sin eso no se hubiesen podido pagar las nóminas de diciembre (en esa época, no sé si ahora también, las nóminas de los jugadores eran bianuales, y los clubes frecuentemente no presupuestaban bien, patadón p'alante y en diciembre ya veremos).
> 
> En la tienda de atención al socio, antes de un partido, Pitina me personalizo un llavero de chapa del Madrid con mi nombre, lo usé durante 15 años. Pa que veáis que no soy un hater. De hecho, la principal razón por la que Floren ganó aquello fue que se curró el voto por correo/por adelantado.
> 
> Me hago viejo, joder.



Mis primeras elecciones como socio fueron en el 95 (Mendoza-Pintado-Florentino). Hay dos cosas que como madridista nunca confesaré a mis hijos y que aquí digo aprovechando el anonimato: esa vez voté en blanco y fui al partido homenaje a Camacho


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> En ese partido no estaba M Sammer.
> WIKI:
> " Meses después de ganar la Liga de Campeones sufrió una lesión de rodilla. Fue sometido a cinco operaciones quirúrgicas para intentar curarse, pero sufrió diversas infecciones y solo pudo jugar tres partidos de liga en la campaña 1997-98. Después de ese episodio se retiró del fútbol profesional a los 31 años."
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, pero entre 1995 y 1997 Sammer era Dios disfrazado de líbero, era casi insultante ver defender a ese hombre.

A mí me molaba Andreas Möller también, pero si miras lo que tenía delante el Dortmund en ese partido, flipas: Zidane, Vieri, Deschamps, Jugovic, Peruzzi, Montero... Del Piero marcó saliendo del banquillo.


----------



## BBorg (25 Ago 2022)

Brutal lo de Asensio. 30 kilos por ese vago pasmarote desconectado es un lujazo. Ojalá triunfe en la Intertoto no le guardamos rencor. Bueno sí es un gilipollas.

Aunque vaya golazos mete de lejos el mamón.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Aquello pasó en un partido contra el B Dortmunt, en 1998 camino de la 7ª.
> 
> 
> 
> Joder viendo el video, los 90s eran super PACO. Atentos a cuando está entrando la porteria al terreno de juego, y un aficionado encaramado a un palo le da patadas para que entre. LOL



Ese partido lo ganamos porque el portero del Dortmund debía estar cagado de que se le fuera a caer la portería encima.


----------



## xilebo (25 Ago 2022)

*Gracias Case*


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Qué coño está pasando para que CR7 se quiera ir... que Bale deje de jugar y se quiera ir... que Varane se quiera ir... que Ramos se quiera ir... que Casemiro se quiera ir...? (el único que no se quiere ir es FloPer)
> 
> Por favor, ayudadme, necesito una explicación... [/B]



Tío,dices muchas tonterías,yo aquí lo que veo es alguien con ganas de atacar a FP a saber por qué razón y que ve siempre lo que quiere ver...

Que por qué se van los jugadores? Porque daban dinero por ellos quizas?  o es que tienen que retirarse todos en el equipo...


----------



## JimTonic (25 Ago 2022)

sudden-and sharp dijo:


> Ni se sabía.... ni se sabe. Talibán... No me falles aquí. Si no se sabe... o no se sabe todavía... pues NO se sabe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perdona, las leyes (y mas que de las ecuaciones diferenciales de einsteins de la termodinamica) permiten asegurar que el universo se expande.

Luego einstein trabajo durante toda su vida en la unificacion del nivel cuantico con el nivel fisico de las particulas pero nunca lo consiguio, creo que fue Maxwell el que consiguio pasar de la teoria de la relativad de einstein a la teoria electrica "simplemente" integrando las ecuaciones, sale casi directo la relacion entre teoria cuantica y electricidad, pero el modelo se lia y mucho cuando se integra por segunda vez (aparecen creo que varios cientos de dimensiones, con una integracion apenas eran 4 dimensiones)

yo creia que uno de los grandes anhelos de Einstein, aparte de la unificacion, era de donde nacen todos los electrones que son todos iguales YYYYYYYYYYY como coño es posible que dos electrones que en el principio del universo estaban unidos y se separarpon y estaban separados por varios centenares de millones de años luz, como es posible que al observar ese electron y se le cambia el azimut (el giro o spin) y el otro cambia automatica e INSTANTANEAMENTE. Eso significabaque hay un mas denso que no podemos ver que conecta y cria toda la materia del universo (LAS CUERDAS)


perdonad que soy muy bruto y no consigo explicarme bien que no soy experto en eso.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 Ago 2022)

En serio os vais a poner a hablar de relatividad y einstein en el hilo?


----------



## Harkkonen (25 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Dios me guarde de citar al plasta, pero tampoco es normal el nivel de felación que hay hacia el pene de Floren en este foro.
> 
> Lo del estadio es una maniobra arriesgadísima, que ya ha sobrepasado ampliamente en tiempo y dinero los presupuestos iniciales. Y eso a pesar de que el COVID nos permitió chapar completamente el estadio durante año y medio, que eso no entraba en ningún plan.



El Estadio es la supervivencia del Club al máximo nivel...

Y no se cuantas veces hay que decíroslo, la obra se financia sóla con parte de las ganancias que va a suponer

Que pesaos joder, leed hostia


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Ago 2022)

Ausencio debe irse

No aporta nada

Al menos que deje 30 kilos


----------



## Harkkonen (25 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El insulto retrata a quien insulta. Si quieres rebatirme dame con grandes gestiones de FloPer en la cara... pero no te retrates.



A ver tolai, última respuesta...

Presidente más laureado de la historia de las Copas de Europa junto a Bernabeu

Club saneado económicamente

Nuevo estadio que nos va a dar mucho dinero

Sácate el rabo del Tito del culo...


----------



## Harkkonen (25 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Benzema acabará el Mundial con 35. El Madrid se equivoca fiándolo todo a Rodrygo, por muy buen delantero que sea el brasileño, porque Mariano no existe.



Jugamos un 4-4-2 desde hace tiempo, tener 3 delanteros útiles, Vini, Rodry y Benzema para 2 puestos es arriesgado.

Pero si no sale Asensio no va a haber entradas hasta enero.

Una pena q a Ancelotti no le gusten ni Mayoral ni Latasa, creo que valdrían como suplentes de Benzema, para 10, 20 partidos

Valverde-Rodry
Benzema-Mayoral/Latasa
Vini-Hazard


----------



## Andr3ws (25 Ago 2022)

Si por Asensio ofrecen 30M, yo pedia 35M 

A los putos Piratas ni agua.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Ago 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> El Estadio es la supervivencia del Club al máximo nivel...
> 
> Y no se cuantas veces hay que decíroslo, la obra se financia sóla con parte de las ganancias que va a suponer
> 
> Que pesaos joder, leed hostia



Las ganancias están contratadas? No, están como mucho estimadas, y a 25 años vista cuanto más años más incertidumbre en la estimación.

Contar con ganancias no realizadas para pagar gastos ya realizados es un riesgo, por mucho que os empeñéis algunos.


----------



## Silluzollope (25 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Si por Asensio ofrecen 30M, yo pedia 35M
> 
> A los putos Piratas ni agua.



No hay que ser avariciosos, si nos aseguran que por 30 se va, lacito y puente de plata.


----------



## feps (25 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> perdona, las leyes (y mas que de las ecuaciones diferenciales de einsteins de la termodinamica) permiten asegurar que el universo se expande.
> 
> Luego einstein trabajo durante toda su vida en la unificacion del nivel cuantico con el nivel fisico de las particulas pero nunca lo consiguio, creo que fue Maxwell el que consiguio pasar de la teoria de la relativad de einstein a la teoria electrica "simplemente" integrando las ecuaciones, sale casi directo la relacion entre teoria cuantica y electricidad, pero el modelo se lia y mucho cuando se integra por segunda vez (aparecen creo que varios cientos de dimensiones, con una integracion apenas eran 4 dimensiones)
> 
> ...



Ese Einstein de quien habláis, ¿juega en la Bundesliga? No encuentro nada de él en Transfermarket.


----------



## filets (25 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ausencio al Manchester United por 30 kilos



Va cantar un poco cuando la respuesta del Madrid sea "Sí", si negociar ni nada


----------



## feps (25 Ago 2022)

Los números le dan la razón a Florentino: la Superliga es más que necesaria


Florentino Pérez lleva muchos años trabajando en la creación de una Superliga y, ahora, junto a Andrea Agnelli y Joan Laporta (Juventus de Turín y FC Barcelona) lidera el proyecto con el Real Madrid. Falta una semana de mercado de fichajes y la inflación puede seguir dando un buen subidón, pero...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## fachacine (25 Ago 2022)

Por cierto no busquéis mierdas de webs piratas para ver el sorteo de la Champions por Vomistar ni nada por el estilo, ni por supuesto la mierda de GolTV o RealMadrid TV donde lo que hacen es un programa contando el sorteo pero donde no sale el sorteo, que les follen. Lo hacen siempre en directo en la misma web de la Uefa, y menos rollos

UEFA Champions League group stage draw | UEFA Champions League 2022/23


----------



## fred (25 Ago 2022)

Del sorteo espero que se mantengan las tradiciones: grupo de la muerte para el PSG,grupo de risa para el City y nosotros con el Inter otra vez.


----------



## arriondas (25 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Los números le dan la razón a Florentino: la Superliga es más que necesaria
> 
> 
> Florentino Pérez lleva muchos años trabajando en la creación de una Superliga y, ahora, junto a Andrea Agnelli y Joan Laporta (Juventus de Turín y FC Barcelona) lidera el proyecto con el Real Madrid. Falta una semana de mercado de fichajes y la inflación puede seguir dando un buen subidón, pero...
> ...



La pena es que sean sólo tres clubes los al final han apostado por la Superliga. 

La Premier está reventando el mercado, se han gastado en fichajes ¡cuatro veces más que la Liga! Y la Serie A está resurgiendo de sus cenizas.


----------



## seven up (25 Ago 2022)

@bot de ultraderecha, tildas a Sanz de cacique y en esto no estoy muy de acuerdo. Cacique era Don Santiago Bernabéu o el Tito Floren, ellos mandaban en el club por encima de todos y no había ni la más mínima disidencia, la diferencia es que tenían muy claro que el club era de los socios y no de ellos. Mendoza y Sanz eran jugadores de fortuna que por circunstancias de la vida llegaron alto pero que no tenían el saber, el carácter y la valía para mantenerse. En sus directivas siempre había alguien filtrando a los medios lo que se cocía o se dejaba de cocer dispuesto a meterle la puñalada a sus compañeros de junta. Conocido es que el puesto de Sanz vino dado por los avales y aun así Mendoza se negaba a dejarle al mando del Real Madrid cuando dimitió.



Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Joder, ¿seguro? Como decían en fc, qué cosa más demigrante.



Las personas que son jugadores apuestan por cualquier trivialidad, es el subidón del todo o la nada. La partida al parchís denota el carácter de los que integraban la partida, fijo que Don Santiago o el Tito no se hubieran jugado un par de millones de las antiguas pesetas en ninguna puñetera partida y menos mandan a ningún empleado abrir la caja fuerte del club para saldar sus deudas de juego. Otra cosa son los integrantes de la partida; Lorenzo Sanz, Jesús Gil o Pepe aviones (presidentes del Real Madrid, del Atlético y del Salamanca respectivamente) con fortunas construidas a golpe de osadía, oportunidad y fortuna. Lo que desconozco es quien era el cuarto integrante. Enlaces sobre la noticia de la partida no hay, yo me enteré por el Butano que lo soltó en su programa con todo lujo de detalles y me acordaré siempre por que Pepe Aviones era en ese momento mi jefe, al día siguiente fue el comentario general en la oficina. Lo que si hay es una entrevista a Lorenzo Sanz en que lo desmiente todo 25 años después, dice que con Gil era más de tute y de mus, ahora parece que le va más el chinchón. ¿Verdad o mentira?, no lo sé, en todo caso la filtración de la partida vino dada por un directivo del Real Madrid, Jesús Gil era un consumado jugador de parchís y ninguno de los protagonistas la desmintió en su momento.

Lorenzo Sanz: "Jamás he jugado al parchís"


----------



## feps (25 Ago 2022)

Los ingleses inventaron el fútbol, pero los italianos nos enseñaron a ganarlo. Grande Antonio. 









La recomendación de Pintus, clave para que Vinicius, Courtois y Modric no estén en la gala de la UEFA


El madridismo estará muy atento esta tarde con el sorteo de la fase de grupos de la UEFA Champions League, en el que el vestuario blanco conocerá el camino que tendrá que recorrer en esta etapa inicial, de cara a la final en el Atatürk Olympic Stadium.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 Ago 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> A ver *tolil*i, última respuesta...
> 
> Presidente más laureado de la historia de las Copas de Europa junto a Bernabeu
> 
> ...



se lo corrijo.


----------



## fachacine (25 Ago 2022)

Sorteo ya
UEFA.tv


----------



## seven up (25 Ago 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> La suerte influye en el fútbol.
> 
> Si no se hubiera fichado a Hazard o Jovic (aún se puede amortizar), quizás hubieran llegado Harry Kane o Vlahovic (ofrecido al Madrid).
> 
> ...



Y tanto, la fortuna es fundamental para todo. El otro día leí un twittee de Juanma Rodríguez en el que publicaba como se apuntaba Simeone venirse al Real Madrid y que Valdano prefería a Redondo. Lo mejor no era esa noticia, era una que venía en pequeño sobre Ronaldo cuando solo tenía 17 años y el Real Madrid lo descartaba por muy caro, al final si la memoria no me engaña acabó en el PSV con el dinero que el Barça les había pagado por Romario y al par de años triplicaron la ganancia. Me recuerda mucho a la inversa al fichaje de Vini . ¿Alguien se puede imaginar a Ronaldo Nazario en el Real Madrid con 17 años y sin lesiones?.


----------



## El chepa (25 Ago 2022)

Qué grima da el lamebotas de Pedru Pinto


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 Ago 2022)

también lo podeís seguir en el chiringuito. ahora con MÁS BECARIOS


----------



## El chepa (25 Ago 2022)

El Marchetti ese huele a cárcel en unos años, sello uefa.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Ago 2022)

Ya están pillando el sitio


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

He hecho varias simulaciones y nos tocaba la Juve y el Dortmund en un huevo de ellas.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Ago 2022)

Maccabi Haifa, nivelón


----------



## Edu.R (25 Ago 2022)

El Barcelona y el Real Madrid creo que no pueden jugar el mismo día. Asique les puede tocar Ajax / Porto / Eintracht o el Bayern.

De momento ya van con un poquito de suerte. Y a nosotros casi seguro nos va a tocar un alemán.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Barcelona y el Real Madrid creo que no pueden jugar el mismo día. Asique les puede tocar Ajax / Porto / Eintracht o el Bayern.
> 
> De momento ya van con un poquito de suerte. Y a nosotros casi seguro nos va a tocar un alemán.



Sasto. Han tenido suerte ya.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Ago 2022)

Más bolas calientes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Leipzig


----------



## Suprimo (25 Ago 2022)

Ya está, el "dvro" Leipzig


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Qué mal puesta está la cámara, que debería enfocar de frente para ver los grupos.


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Ago 2022)

A que se repite el sorteo!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ya está, el "dvro" Leipzig



El más flojo del bombo 2.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Esperemos que al far$a le caiga el bayern.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Bueno, ya no hay venganza Artiach-Palancas


----------



## Edu.R (25 Ago 2022)

Hombre, para lo que hay en el 2, es de lo mejor que podía tocar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Atención que el far$a está 50-50 a que le caiga el Bayern.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Ago 2022)

A un español le toca el Bayern. A ver quien es el privilegiado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Cerdilla-Shitty.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

FC Palancas-Bayern


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esperemos que al far$a le caiga el bayern.



jaAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Pues al pateti le vuelve a tocar el Porto


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> jaAJAJAJAJAJAJA



Siempre por la causa


----------



## Suprimo (25 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues al pateti le vuelve a tocar el Porto



cerocerismo a mverte


----------



## Edu.R (25 Ago 2022)

Pues como al Barcelona le caiga el Inter vamos a gosssssar moito tarantula gossa


----------



## Edu.R (25 Ago 2022)

Bueno, aqui evitar al Inter claramente.


----------



## xilebo (25 Ago 2022)

Ponme en el sorteo al Leigpiz ese


----------



## _Suso_ (25 Ago 2022)

El Leipzig era cabeza de grupo?


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (25 Ago 2022)

Salsaburgo - Milan - Chelsi


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> El Leipzig era cabeza de grupo?



No hombre, bombo 2.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Buf, Cerdilla vuelve a tener un grupo duro.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Ago 2022)

El Zevilla ya es casi mejor que se vaya ya a jvgar la Uropa Lig


----------



## xilebo (25 Ago 2022)

Puff como le toque al barza tmb el Inter, se lleva la gorda


----------



## _Suso_ (25 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No hombre, bombo 2.



En el bombo 2 conozco a todo dios menos a esa pobre gente


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Leverkusen otra vez con el pateti. El sorteo está tan dirigido que los rivales se repiten.


----------



## Ritalapollera (25 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ponme en el sorteo al Leigpiz ese



En fin...no podéis ser más retrasados 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (25 Ago 2022)

Pues esperaros porque han metido 3 alemanes a jugar el mismo día.

Esperaros que todavia lo repiten.

Que no, que es broma.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Puff como le toque al barza tmb el Inter, se lleva la gorda



Sí por dios


----------



## Suprimo (25 Ago 2022)

Ese. Esportin molón... 

Otro grvpo de mierda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues esperaros porque han metido 3 alemanes a jugar el mismo día.
> 
> Esperaros que todavia lo repiten.



No me jodas.


----------



## xilebo (25 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sí por dios



Pues quedan dos pa repartir el inter y el donestk


----------



## Edu.R (25 Ago 2022)

BAYERN, BARCELONA INTER LOOOOOL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Otra vez el Shaktar. O cambian la forma de hacer el sorteo o tocan siempre los mismos.

El Inter contra el Palancas.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> BAYERN, BARCELONA INTER LOOOOOL



Me estoy mojando.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Ago 2022)

Otra vez el puto Donuts.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues esperaros porque han metido 3 alemanes a jugar el mismo día.
> 
> Esperaros que todavia lo repiten.
> 
> Que no, que es broma.



Me has hecho mirar que hay 5 alemanes.


----------



## xilebo (25 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me estoy mojando.



@Obiwanchernobil ya esta comprando las entradas para la final de la europa league


----------



## Edu.R (25 Ago 2022)

Asi a lo tonto, que le toque el O.Marsella también al grupo C y lo petamos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Celtic estaría bien para el Madrí


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Vaya grupo de broma.


----------



## xilebo (25 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Celtic estaría bien para el Madrí



Hecho


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Venga, OM para el far$A.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues esperaros porque han metido 3 alemanes a jugar el mismo día.
> 
> Esperaros que todavia lo repiten.
> 
> Que no, que es broma.



Es un chiste que el país del equipo que gane la UEFA tenga 5 equipos porque el que la gana es un equipo de mierda que es rarísimo que quede entre los 4 primeros... y el equipo del país que gane la Champions se coma 4 plazas. Que ni idea de quien ha sido el 5º en nuestra liga, pero mejor que el 11º de la Bundesliga es.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Celtic estaría bien para el Madrí



CÚMPLASE!


----------



## Edu.R (25 Ago 2022)

Bueno, el Celtic en Glasgow será peleón. Pero vamos, no nos podemos quejar.


----------



## Paobas (25 Ago 2022)

El Celtic del bombo 4. Coño, tenía ganas de ver jugar al Madrid en el ambientazo del Celtic Park, ya era hora.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Vaya mierda de grupo el D


----------



## Suprimo (25 Ago 2022)

Grvpo D se conocerá como el de la mverte


----------



## Chichimango (25 Ago 2022)

Este es fácilmente el grupo más mierder que nos ha tocado en la vida. 

Tremendo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

El Rangers, subcampeón de la UEFA estaría bien para el palancas.


----------



## Paobas (25 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, el Celtic en Glasgow será peleón. Pero vamos, no nos podemos quejar.



En el Celtic Park, porque en el Bernabéu no deben dar problema alguno.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Grvpo D se conocerá como el de la mverte



De la muerte de aburrimiento


----------



## fred (25 Ago 2022)

El buitre al lado del gordo ese se está descojonando por dentro.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Ago 2022)

15 Champions entre todos los equipos del grupo del Madrid. No te digo que me lo superes, igualamelo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Es un chiste que el país del equipo que gane la UEFA tenga 5 equipos porque el que la gana es un equipo de mierda que es rarísimo que quede entre los 4 primeros... y el equipo del país que gane la Champions se coma 4 plazas. Que ni idea de quien ha sido el 5º en nuestra liga, pero mejor que el 11º de la Bundesliga es.



El 5º fue el Betis.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Ago 2022)

Atleti con sverte, pero llorarán igval...


----------



## Edu.R (25 Ago 2022)

Al Barcelona le puede tocar el Rangers, que no es una maría tampoco.

Pues no: El grupo C tendrá un equipo amable.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 Ago 2022)

no ha podido ser...


----------



## Paobas (25 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Al Barcelona le puede tocar el Rangers, que no es una maría tampoco.



Allí en Escocia y en el ambiente británico del Ibrox Park, porque en el Camp Nou el Farza les mete 4 o 5.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Plzen para el palancas.


----------



## JimTonic (25 Ago 2022)

nos ha tocado el celtic, que bien


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Ago 2022)

Lo que no es normal es que hayamos jugado 2 partidos contra todo un campeón de Europa como el Celtic. Hay que hacer una superliga y jugar contra todos los campeones cada 3-4 años como mucho.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## fred (25 Ago 2022)

Yaya Toure pronuncia los nombres como el presentador ese africano que se hizo famoso por sus chanantes nombres que daba a los equipos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Ago 2022)

Entrenadora del año...qué nervios...


----------



## Paobas (25 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> nos ha tocado el celtic, que bien



Yo tocaba gozar del ambientazo del Celtic Park, una de las mayores calderas de Europa.


----------



## Chichimango (25 Ago 2022)

Parte de la gracia de este sorteo es que te toquen equipos contra los que no hayas jugado nunca, ¿hemos jugado alguna vez contra el Leipzig?


----------



## filets (25 Ago 2022)

¿Donde juega el Shaktar? ¿En el Donbass?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Glokta (25 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Donde juega el Shaktar? ¿En el Donbass?



Desde 2014 juegan en Kiev sino recuerdo mal, claro que con la situación ahora ni idea


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Donde juega el Shaktar? ¿En el Donbass?



Hace años que juegan en Kiev, creo, pero me imagino que les harán jugar en campo neutral, tampoco tienen otra...


----------



## Suprimo (25 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Donde juega el Shaktar? ¿En el Donbass?



Tenían que llevar sí o sí al campeón a Ucrania, cosas de geopolítica


----------



## Roedr (25 Ago 2022)

Menuda mierda de grupo nos ha tocado. Menudo tostón hasta las eliminatorias.


----------



## El chepa (25 Ago 2022)

La Putellas esa no habla inglés, qué cutre.


----------



## filets (25 Ago 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> La Putellas esa no habla inglés, qué cutre.



parla catalá


----------



## Suprimo (25 Ago 2022)

¿Le dan el premio al amego por sv año de carcel por extorsión?


----------



## BBorg (25 Ago 2022)

¿Qué día es el último para fichar?

Leo por ahí que salen Asensio y Mariano (regalado a quien lo quiera), que junto a la salida de Jovic hace pensar que tenemos al menos dos nuevos negros cerrados a la espera de que se marchen esos cabrones.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> ¿Qué día es el último para fichar?
> 
> Leo por ahí que salen Asensio y Mariano (regalado a quien lo quiera), que junto a la salida de Jovic hace pensar que tenemos al menos dos nuevos negros cerrados a la espera de que se marchen esos cabrones.



massana y pappana... ya no me acuerdo
@Obiwanchernobil


----------



## BBorg (25 Ago 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> massana y pappana... ya no me acuerdo
> @Obiwanchernobil



Bwana, Nkoké y Kulunguelé. Noruegos y alemanes.


----------



## Zarpa (25 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hace años que juegan en Kiev, creo, pero me imagino que les harán jugar en campo neutral, tampoco tienen otra...



Ya dijo Polonia que les dejaba Varsovia hace tiempo.


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Ago 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Desde 2014 juegan en Kiev sino recuerdo mal, claro que con la situación ahora ni idea



Creo que en Polonia.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Ago 2022)

estos son capaces de volver a ser eliminados

y en este caso no cuentan con la mafia arbitral del VARsa

ahi lo dejo noi

*Grupo C*

Bayern Munich (Alemania)
Barcelona (España)
Inter de Milan (Italia)
Viktoria Plzeň (República Checa)


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> estos son capaces de volver a ser eliminados
> 
> y en este caso no cuentan con la mafia arbitral del VARsa
> 
> ...



Esos grupos con tres de un nivel parejo y uno malísimo son chunguérrimos, porque el Viktoria va a acabar con cero puntos, no le va a quitar puntos a nadie. El margen de error en los otros cuatro partidos es mínimo.

Me alegro.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Ago 2022)

jajaja que cabrones

cuenta oficial del leipzig


----------



## Edu.R (25 Ago 2022)

El Leipzig es muy irregular. Es capaz de ganarnos 3-1 en Leipzig y perder 4-0 en el Bernabeu. Asi que depende como se levanten.
El Celtic en Glasgow puede ser un partido "trampa".
Los otros 3 partidos (Celtic en casa, y los dos con el Shakthar) en principio son asequibles. Siempre puede haber una noche como la del Sheriff con 34-3 en tiros y que pierdas 1-2, pero vaya, que en principio bien.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Ago 2022)

Ancelotti: "¿Asensio? Está mirando algo para salir..."


Aunque no era día para hablar de mercado, a Carlo Ancelotti no le importó afrontar el futuro de Marco Asensio tras recibir el premio a mejor entrenador de la pasada Champions. "Mar




www.marca.com





Ausencio se va


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Ago 2022)

cuenta oficial del bayern!


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Ago 2022)

Chicos, se acerca el 31 de agosto, que los hinchas del Manchester United celebran como "Día del Fax".

¿Quién más tiene cuenta en redcafe para ir a celebrarlo con ellos? 















Man Utd fans celebrate 'Fax Machine Day' one year after De Gea transfer saga


Who could forget it?




metro.co.uk


----------



## VYP de Álava (25 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Esos grupos con tres de un nivel parejo y uno malísimo son chunguérrimos, porque el Viktoria va a acabar con cero puntos, no le va a quitar puntos a nadie. El margen de error en los otros cuatro partidos es mínimo.
> 
> Me alegro.



El Inter es muy paco. Seguro que se deja un empate con el Viktoria.


----------



## qbit (25 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> jajaja que cabrones
> 
> cuenta oficial del leipzig



Bueno, con humildad hay que jugar todos los partidos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ancelotti: "¿Asensio? Está mirando algo para salir..."
> 
> 
> Aunque no era día para hablar de mercado, a Carlo Ancelotti no le importó afrontar el futuro de Marco Asensio tras recibir el premio a mejor entrenador de la pasada Champions. "Mar
> ...



Pues espero que fichemos algo, porque si se va Asensio más el efecto dominó de la salida de Casemiro sobre Valverde, nos estamos quedando muy, muy pelados en las tres posiciones de arriba.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pues espero que fichemos algo, porque si se va Asensio más el efecto dominó de la salida de Casemiro sobre Valverde, nos estamos quedando muy, muy pelados en las tres posiciones de arriba.



Podéis tirar de cantera


----------



## qbit (25 Ago 2022)

En la gala de la UEFA han puesto a la mujera en el centro, en sutil propaganda subliminal, en vez de poner a Benzema o a Ancelotti.

En el periodicucho Asco diciendo que la estrella del Farsa ha ganado el premio por segunda vez consecutiva. A ver, el fútbol femenino es nada, no interesa a nadie, luego no puede tener "estrellas". Estrella es Benzema y otros, o sea, los futbolistas masculinos. Que no es porque sea del Farsa, sino porque es la realidad: Al fútbol femenino juegan cuatro, y a cual más mala, luego estrellas ninguna. Es en el fútbol masculino en donde juega un mogollón de gente y por lo tanto los que destacan es porque son muy buenos.

Y había algo más que quería decir sobre el minivídeo de Asco pero no me acuerdo, así que mejor dejarlo.

La gala es en Estambul, Turquía, país que no pertenece a Europa.

El trofeo parece un puño con dos cuernos, un símbolo un tanto satanista:









Benzema es el mejor


El delantero del Madrid ganó el premio al mejor jugador de Europa. Se impuso en las votaciones a De Bruyne y Courtois, los otros dos finalistas.




as.com


----------



## petro6 (25 Ago 2022)

Este año el Inter es el Milan de los 90, el año pasado era una mierda cuando se enfrentaba a nosotros. Pollas calientes para los culerdos, que se joda el Palancas y el cejas..


----------



## qbit (25 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Chicos, se acerca el 31 de agosto, que los hinchas del Manchester United celebran como "Día del Fax".
> 
> ¿Quién más tiene cuenta en redcafe para ir a celebrarlo con ellos?
> 
> ...



Ahora tenemos un portero mejor.

Buf, qué perdedores. Celebrando chorradas de esas. Me recuerdan a otros equipos de España.


----------



## qbit (25 Ago 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> La Putellas esa no habla inglés, qué cutre.



Hace bien.


----------



## sudden-and sharp (25 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> perdona, las leyes (y mas que de las ecuaciones diferenciales de einsteins de la termodinamica) permiten asegurar que el universo se expande.
> 
> Luego einstein trabajo durante toda su vida en la unificacion del nivel cuantico con el nivel fisico de las particulas pero nunca lo consiguio, creo que fue Maxwell el que consiguio pasar de la teoria de la relativad de einstein a la teoria electrica "simplemente" integrando las ecuaciones, sale casi directo la relacion entre teoria cuantica y electricidad, pero el modelo se lia y mucho cuando se integra por segunda vez (aparecen creo que varios cientos de dimensiones, con una integracion apenas eran 4 dimensiones)
> 
> ...




Puede que permitan "asegurarlo"... Lo que no permiten es demostrarlo. (Son teorías, no leyes.)


----------



## JimTonic (25 Ago 2022)

sudden-and sharp dijo:


> Puede que permitan "asegurarlo"... Lo que no permiten es demostrarlo. (Son teorías, no leyes.)




si bueno, no fuetodo esto a raiz de aquella LEY que permitia calcular la masa de las estrellas dependiendo de su luz (1930 aprox), y luego habia otro par de leyes que no se como explicar....en fin interesante todo lo de la fisica

lo dicho desde la barra del bar y pidiendome una de bravas


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Ago 2022)

Dice Season que vamos a fichar al otro paquete dominicano. Definitivamente los ñetas tienen amenazado a Bidentino.


----------



## El chepa (25 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Hace bien.



Bueno la muchacha es indepe, no lo ha hecho por reivindicar el español sino por ignorancia. 

Carletto ha quedado como un señor, la Putelles se cree de la Suiza del Mediterráneo pero ha dejado el nivel educativo y cultural catalán al nivel del de un argelino de banlieue como Benzema.


----------



## qbit (25 Ago 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Bueno la muchacha es indepe, no lo ha hecho por reivindicar el español sino por ignorancia.
> 
> Carletto ha quedado como un señor, la Putelles se cree de la Suiza del Mediterráneo pero ha dejado el nivel educativo y cultural catalán al nivel del de un argelino de banlieue como Benzema.



Pfff, es que no sé nada de esa Putella ni me interesa.


----------



## Malvender (25 Ago 2022)

Escribid con propiedad. Es Alexia PUTILLAS








Barcelona y la española Alexia Putillas de baja un año tras rotura de ligamentos | noticias de futbol


La centrocampista de España y Barcelona Alexia Butillas, poseedora del Balón de Oro, estará de baja casi un año tras someterse a una operación de




www.chitchatpost.com


----------



## Th89 (25 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Chicos, se acerca el 31 de agosto, que los hinchas del Manchester United celebran como "Día del Fax".
> 
> ¿Quién más tiene cuenta en redcafe para ir a celebrarlo con ellos?
> 
> ...



Con este paquete no habíamos olido ni una Orejona.

Bendito fax.


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Bueno la muchacha es indepe, no lo ha hecho por reivindicar el español sino por ignorancia.
> 
> Carletto ha quedado como un señor, la Putelles se cree de la Suiza del Mediterráneo pero ha dejado el nivel educativo y cultural catalán al nivel del de un argelino de banlieue como Benzema.



Una/un indepe a quién se le dan honores (y pasta) que no merece. Vamos, lo nunca visto por estos lares.


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Con este paquete no habíamos olido ni una Orejona.
> 
> Bendito fax.



Las cuatro veces que lo he visto me ha impresionado lo malo que es.


----------



## xilebo (26 Ago 2022)

*Ancelotti confirma que Asensio está buscando su salida del Madrid*

El preparador italiano así lo reconoció tras conseguir el premio al Mejor Entrenador del año en la gala organizada por la UEFA: “Marco está mirando algo para ver si puede salir”.


----------



## barullo (26 Ago 2022)

Dice Benzema que hay grupos peores que el suyo jojojo


----------



## barullo (26 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Ancelotti confirma que Asensio está buscando su salida del Madrid*
> 
> El preparador italiano así lo reconoció tras conseguir el premio al Mejor Entrenador del año en la gala organizada por la UEFA: “Marco está mirando algo para ver si puede salir”.



¿Dónde se rumorea que va?


----------



## xilebo (26 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Dónde se rumorea que va?



Pues su agente es Mendes y corre el rumo que el manchester united hara una oferta de 30 kilos por el, a ver si es verdad, termina contrato en junio 2023, hay mundial por medio, el jugador quiere jugarlo y no tener una año en blanco y al madrid q se le vaya gratis el año que viene


----------



## Nomeimporta (26 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Dice Benzema que hay grupos peores que el suyo jojojo



Se ve que en vacaciones le pega duro al Hachís.


----------



## VYP de Álava (26 Ago 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Dice Season que vamos a fichar al otro paquete dominicano. Definitivamente los ñetas tienen amenazado a Bidentino.





xilebo dijo:


> Pues su agente es Mendes y corre el rumo que el manchester united hara una oferta de 30 kilos por el, a ver si es verdad, termina contrato en junio 2023, hay mundial por medio, el jugador quiere jugarlo y no tener una año en blanco y al madrid q se le vaya gratis el año que viene



Como si se va al Universidad Católica, para tener un fantasma aquí...


----------



## feps (26 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que será el último día cuando Asensio fichará por un club inglés, y que el Madrid tendrá que aceptar menos de 30 kilos. Asensio es un ególatra, que en Inglaterra lo va a pasar muy mal porque allí hay que correr. Hay que ser tan bueno como currante para brillar en la Premier.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Es trolleada o va en serio?
> 
> El presidente del Manchester es del Madric? Aunque Ausencio sabe tocarla, que no es que sobre por allí.
> 
> Ahora sólo le falta fichar a De Tronk y a Romuerto ... y a disfrutar del deportec con la satisfacción de quitarle figuras a la Liga Española.



La noticia sale de un periodista que es amigo íntimo de Asencio, todo muy fiable en cuanto a veracidad, nada interesada por la parte de Asencio.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Ago 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Si por Asensio ofrecen 30M, yo pedia 35M
> 
> A los putos Piratas ni agua.



Ni borrachos ofrecen 30 kgs, no lo quiere nadie pagando traspaso.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Podéis tirar de cantera
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1168454



Pues si, tiene razón, como el cagalona, esos que el año pasado tenían la mejor cantera del mundo pero fichan a 9.


----------



## feps (26 Ago 2022)

Si vendieran a los tres, especialmente a Odriozola, que Dios reparta suerte, sobre todo para el puesto de lateral derecho. Carvajal se lesiona frecuentemente y Lucas Vázquez hace lo que puede. Además ya no son unos críos. ¿Tanto merece la pena traspasar a Odriozola?









El mercado de ventas sigue abierto


Asensio, Mariano y Odriozola siguen en la rampa de salida. Sin la confianza de Ancelotti, el club los venderá si llega una buena oferta.




as.com


----------



## feps (26 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, el mandato de Florentino acaba en dos años y medio, en la primavera de 2025. Yo creo que se presentará nuevamente, pero viendo su aspecto dudo muchísimo que vaya a aguantar hasta 2029, cuando tendrá 82 años. Hablamos mucho de fichajes y traspasos, pero no pensamos en que este presidente también tendrá que ser relevado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Ni borrachos ofrecen 30 kgs, no lo quiere nadie pagando traspaso.



El arsenal por la razón que sea siempre nos ha comprado toda la mierda a precios de cracks mundiales.


----------



## fran83 (26 Ago 2022)

Si de verdad ofrecen 30 por ausencio tardando están en llevarlo con un lazo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Ago 2022)

fran83 dijo:


> Si de verdad ofrecen 30 por ausencio tardando están en llevarlo con un lazo



Fuentes cercanas al MU parecen desmentir el interés. Lo curioso es que veo que el rumor circulaba por Inglaterra desde junio, y no parece que llegara aquí.


----------



## feps (26 Ago 2022)

Lo de Asensio está claro: quieren llevárselo prácticamente gratis porque saben que el Madrid no le quiere y acaba contrato. Antes me quedo a Asensio que vendérselo a un club pirata por un precio ridículo. Recordemos que por Isak acaban de pagar 70 kilos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Ago 2022)

Ausencio debe irse


----------



## feps (26 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ausencio debe irse



Primero tu tocayo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo de Asensio está claro: quieren llevárselo prácticamente gratis porque saben que el Madrid no le quiere y acaba contrato. Antes me quedo a Asensio que vendérselo a un club pirata por un precio ridículo. Recordemos que por Isak acaban de pagar 70 kilos.





Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Fuentes cercanas al MU parecen desmentir el interés. Lo curioso es que veo que el rumor circulaba por Inglaterra desde junio, y no parece que llegara aquí.



Ausencio se considera demasiado bueno para jugar en el Manchester...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Primero tu tocayo.



Por ?


----------



## feps (26 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Por ?



Porque Mariano es una rémora, un parásito que pasa de todo. Si tengo que elegir prefiero a Asensio, porque Mariano es un caradura.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Porque Mariano es una rémora, un parásito que pasa de todo. Si tengo que elegir prefiero a Asensio, porque Mariano es un caradura.



Mariano también


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Ago 2022)

Y Odriozola


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Ago 2022)

Dicen en el chiringuito que el united ofrece 30 kilos por ausencio


----------



## BBorg (26 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Las cuatro veces que lo he visto me ha impresionado lo malo que es.



En esa época era buenísimo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Dicen en el chiringuito que el united ofrece 30 kilos por ausencio











Las claves de la salida de Marco Asensio del Real Madrid


Marco Asensio está dispuesto a salir del Real Madrid y su agente está en busca de un nuevo club antes de que cierre de mercado. Sin embargo, en el club blanco no lo pondrán tan fácil y hay varios factores que tienen que cumplirse.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## BBorg (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## BBorg (26 Ago 2022)

Curioso y cariñoso saludo entre dos mitos de los 5 mejores de la historia. Los dos muertos ya.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues su agente es Mendes y corre el rumo que el manchester united hara una oferta de 30 kilos por el, a ver si es verdad, termina contrato en junio 2023, hay mundial por medio, el jugador quiere jugarlo y no tener una año en blanco y al madrid q se le vaya gratis el año que viene



Ausencio va a jugar de titular en el Manchester?

Va por 30 kilos, debe ser el fichaje más barato en una década de estos, tienen mangante, digo magnate americano, no¿


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Las claves de la salida de Marco Asensio del Real Madrid
> 
> 
> Marco Asensio está dispuesto a salir del Real Madrid y su agente está en busca de un nuevo club antes de que cierre de mercado. Sin embargo, en el club blanco no lo pondrán tan fácil y hay varios factores que tienen que cumplirse.
> ...




Yo no me acabo de creer lo de esos 30 millones


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Yo no me acabo de creer lo de esos 30 millones



Por lógica, si le quedaran 4 años de contrato valdría 120 millones.

Esto es una locura.


----------



## feps (26 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Dicen en el chiringuito que el united ofrece 30 kilos por ausencio



Y que viene Mbappé.


----------



## arriondas (26 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Yo no me acabo de creer lo de esos 30 millones



Bueno, los equipos ingleses están en modo paisanu, con la mano afuracá. ¿Que me pides 30? Será por perres, manín... El Newcastle ha pagado 70 kilos por Isak, es buen jugador pero no vale eso.


----------



## feps (26 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Por lógica, si le quedaran 4 años de contrato valdría 120 millones.
> 
> Esto es una locura.



Floren pagó por un crack que nada más llegar hizo crack 160 millones, con 29 años y acabando contrato. Una de las mayores cagadas de la historia del fútbol.


----------



## feps (26 Ago 2022)

Oído, cocina.


----------



## Zarpa (26 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Porque Mariano es una rémora, un parásito que pasa de todo. Si tengo que elegir prefiero a Asensio, porque Mariano es un caradura.



Mariano es el Braithwaite del Madrid, se fichó para joder y que no se lo llevara el Sevilla y le destrozaron la carrera, los errores se pagan y hay que apechugar con él. No se le puede culpar.


----------



## Zarpa (26 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ausencio va a jugar de titular en el Manchester?
> 
> Va por 30 kilos, debe ser el fichaje más barato en una década de estos, tienen mangante, digo magnate americano, no¿



Si largan a Cr7 sí porque Rasford jugará de 9 dejando una banda para él. En mi opinión si esto es cierto es que Cr7 se va para portugal.


----------



## feps (26 Ago 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> Mariano es el Braithwaite del Madrid, se fichó para joder y que no se lo llevara el Sevilla y le destrozaron la carrera, los errores se pagan y hay que apechugar con él. No se le puede culpar.



Mariano tiene las puertas abiertas para marcharse desde antes de la pandemia. La carrera se la ha destrozado él solito por negarse a ser traspasado.


----------



## Zarpa (26 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Oído, cocina.



El listo de Floren no lo desmintió, no seamos mal pensados de que Floren le dijo nada a De la Morena para que lo publicara.


----------



## DRIDMA (26 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Curioso y cariñoso saludo entre dos mitos de los 5 mejores de la historia. Los dos muertos ya.



Siempre he pensado que Cruyff estaba metido ahí con calzador, sobrevalorado hasta la extenuación y mitificado gracias al aparato de propaganda del que goza el culerdismo.


----------



## El chepa (26 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Siempre he pensado que Cruyff estaba metido ahí con calzador, sobrevalorado hasta la extenuación y mitificado gracias al aparato de propaganda del que goza el culerdismo.



En el Ajax debió ser muy bueno, con mucho carisma y un jugador muy moderno para su época. Y digo que debió porque, como la gran mayoría de la gente, no he visto jugar a Cruyff más que en el típico resumen de la final del mundial 74. Ahí lo verdaderamente mecánico era un BMW alemán que aplasta a una naranja. 

Su paso de 5 años por el Barsa que condecora a Franco se resume en una liga, una copa y un recorrido en Europa inferior al del Athletic de Bilbao, con un registro goleador muy inferior al que traía del Ajax. En ese periodo el paquismo de Pirri y Amancio se lleva 4 ligas.
Como persona me caía muy bien.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Ago 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> En el Ajax debió ser muy bueno, con mucho carisma y un jugador muy moderno para su época. Y digo que debió porque, como la gran mayoría de la gente, no he visto jugar a Cruyff más que en el típico resumen de la final del mundial 74. Ahí lo verdaderamente mecánico era un BMW alemán que aplasta a una naranja.
> 
> Su paso de 5 años por el Barsa que condecora a Franco se resume en una liga, una copa y un recorrido en Europa inferior al del Athletic de Bilbao, con un registro goleador muy inferior al que traía del Ajax. En ese periodo el paquismo de Pirri y Amancio se lleva 4 ligas.
> Como persona me caía muy bien.



Bojan ganó más


----------



## filets (26 Ago 2022)

Croiff en barcelona se dedico a "fumar y" a follar a pelito todas las catalufas que pudo
Ya lo dijo Xavi, "todos los catalanes somos hijos de Croiff"


----------



## BBorg (26 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Siempre he pensado que Cruyff estaba metido ahí con calzador, sobrevalorado hasta la extenuación y mitificado gracias al aparato de propaganda del que goza el culerdismo.



Es que llevó al Ajax de ser nada, desconocido como el Apoel de Chipre a ganar 3 Champions seguidas jugando el fútbol más espectacular que se había visto, llevando además a Holanda a la final de mundial jugando también como un rodillo mítico. El fútbol total que si ves por ejemplo los partidos enteros del mundial 74 contra Argentina o Brasil te das cuenta de que ya hacían la presión adelantada asfixiante que luego hicieron el Milan, el Barsa o España, robando antes de que llegaran al centro del campo e intercambiando posiciones como algo totalmente nuevo. Esos partidos del 74 de Holanda merece la pena verlos. Un abuso y un espectáculo y Cruyff era el líder por todo el campo al igual que Di Stefano, copiaba su juego totalmente. 

En su época debió ser Dios, el mejor después de Di Stefano y Pelé. Algo como Messi ahora llevando a unos mataos a muchas Champions jugando del copón.

Holanda en esa época no existía a nivel futbolístico. Eran medio amateurs hasta que llegó Cruyff. Luego barrieron en Argentina 78 sin él también o sea que no era solo él sino un gran equipo de Ajax y Feyenoord que creo que también ganó la Copa de Europa o llegó a la final al menos.


----------



## xilebo (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## filets (26 Ago 2022)

Lo mas curioso del fichaje de Figo es que si el padre de Figo no firma el contrato Lorenzo Sanz habria sido reelegido y entonces Luis Figo habria pensado "que tontos fuimos de no firmar el contrato con el señor Pérez. Nos habriamos llevado cinco mil millones de pesetas por la cara"


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo mas curioso del fichaje de Figo es que si el padre de Figo no firma el contrato Lorenzo Sanz habria sido reelegido y entonces Luis Figo habria pensado "que tontos fuimos de no firmar el contrato con el señor Pérez. Nos habriamos llevado cinco mil millones de pesetas por la cara"




la realidad de figo en el madrí es que no fue un jugador tan bueno como lo fue en el palancas. Se fichó muy de viejo ya


----------



## filets (26 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> la realidad de figo en el madrí es que no fue un jugador tan bueno como lo fue en el palancas. Se fichó muy de viejo ya



Siempre he defendido que deberiamos habernos quedado con McManaman y Redondo, y habernos ahorrado los 10mil millones de pesetas de Figo
Otra gente piensa que valió la pena por el desajuste que le hicimos a Gaspar

Agua pasada no mueve molino , pero nadie discute que el Figo del Madrid fue inferior al del Barça. Y no era por edad que lo fichamos con 28 años. Era porque *no queria jugar en el madrid*
Figo siempre fue culerdo asqueroso hasta que se jubiló. Luego cambio a anticulerdo por el trato que recibio en Barcelona tanto él como su familia, obligandoles a vender su casa. Desde ese momento se hace anticulerdo


----------



## AlterEgoYo (26 Ago 2022)

Mi padre me contó que Cruyff fue una maravilla en su primer año, que después se echó a la bartola.

Es otra de las paradojas españolas. En el Madrid, qué pasa por ser la España cañí, el aficionado siempre ha preferido al jugador serio y trabajador. En cambio, en la industriosa Barcelona, los ídolos siempre han sido los que tienen rachas brillantes (Ronaldinho). Un buen partido contra el Madrid te absuelve de muchas tardes estériles.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo mas curioso del fichaje de Figo es que si el padre de Figo no firma el contrato Lorenzo Sanz habria sido reelegido y entonces Luis Figo habria pensado "que tontos fuimos de no firmar el contrato con el señor Pérez. Nos habriamos llevado cinco mil millones de pesetas por la cara"



Creo que en ese caso eran quinientos.


----------



## filets (26 Ago 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Mi padre me contó que Cruyff fue una maravilla en su primer año, que después se echó a la bartola.
> 
> Es otra de las paradojas españolas. En el Madrid, qué pasa por ser la España cañí, el aficionado siempre ha preferido al jugador serio y trabajador. En cambio, en la industriosa Barcelona, los ídolos siempre han sido los que tienen rachas brillantes (Ronaldinho). Un buen partido contra el Madrid te absuelve de muchas tardes estériles.



Es que eso de que los catalanes y vascos son trabajadores y el resto de españoles unos vagos ES UNA GRAN MENTIRA
Vascongados y catalufos viven del resto de España. Y esto lleva siendo asi desde la llegada de los Borbones


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Dicen en el chiringuito que el united ofrece 30 kilos por ausencio



Información que sale del clan Asensio, muy fiable todo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Oído, cocina.



VAya novedad, pero no pasa nada, el periodista patrio (fuera pasa igual) tiene que comer, si hay que inventar, se inventa, que les pagan para eso en realidad.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Ago 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> El listo de Floren no lo desmintió, no seamos mal pensados de que Floren le dijo nada a De la Morena para que lo publicara.



El Madrid digan lo que digan no desmiente nada, rara vez, tendría que desmentir cada día noticias falsas, fichajes, rumores, he dicho tal, he dicho cual.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Ago 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Mi padre me contó que Cruyff fue una maravilla en su primer año, que después se echó a la bartola.
> 
> Es otra de las paradojas españolas. En el Madrid, qué pasa por ser la España cañí, el aficionado siempre ha preferido al jugador serio y trabajador. En cambio, en la industriosa Barcelona, los ídolos siempre han sido los que tienen rachas brillantes (Ronaldinho). Un buen partido contra el Madrid te absuelve de muchas tardes estériles.



ES lo que te dice la gente que lo vio, yo al primero que se lo escuché fue Tomas Guasch, primer año espectacular, luego a largar entrenadores y no dar golpe.


----------



## Chichimango (26 Ago 2022)

Cruyff es un mito del Barça como entrenador más que como jugador.

Y como entrenador, sin quitarle el mérito, que lo tuvo, hay algunas cositas que deslucen bastante su trayectoria: las Ligas de Tenerife (dos atracos al Madrid como dos soles de grandes, equiparables al robo que sufrimos hace dos temporadas en Sevilla), la champions ganada sin la participación del Milan, que era el mejor equipo de la época de largo...

En fin, que en torno al holandés hay mucha leyenda y mucha propaganda, que eso si que se les da bien a los culés.


----------



## BBorg (26 Ago 2022)

La diferencia entre Figo balón de oro y McManaman era como dios y un gitano. En el Madrid jugó muy bien dos años o tres y Macca fue un desastre de fichaje. En Inglaterra era una sensación y en el Madrid chupó banquillo y no había manera de que se marchara cada año culebrón tipo Mariano que no se va ni con agua caliente.


----------



## filets (26 Ago 2022)

Tenemos un grupo duro de pelar
El RB Leipzig va camino de ser un equipazo de hacer historia
Y cuidado con los celtas de Glasgow que se follaron al Barça con la polla


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Ago 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Parte de la gracia de este sorteo es que te toquen equipos contra los que no hayas jugado nunca, ¿hemos jugado alguna vez contra el Leipzig?



Lo dudo porque es un equipo que casi siempre ha estado en categorías inferiores.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo dudo porque es un equipo que casi siempre ha estado en categorías inferiores.



Incluso un equipo de nivel medio y con historia, como el Avre Hrande de Frankfurt, sólo se ha enfrentado al Madrid dos veces en sesenta y dos años, ambas en finales.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> la realidad de figo en el madrí es que no fue un jugador tan bueno como lo fue en el palancas. Se fichó muy de viejo ya



Tampoco jugaba en el mismo puesto. En el palancas era extremo y en el Madrid partia desde mas atras con lo que ello conllevaba.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (26 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Siempre he defendido que deberiamos habernos quedado con McManaman y Redondo, y habernos ahorrado los 10mil millones de pesetas de Figo
> Otra gente piensa que valió la pena por el desajuste que le hicimos a Gaspar
> 
> Agua pasada no mueve molino , pero nadie discute que el Figo del Madrid fue inferior al del Barça. Y no era por edad que lo fichamos con 28 años. Era porque *no queria jugar en el madrid*
> Figo siempre fue culerdo asqueroso hasta que se jubiló. Luego cambio a anticulerdo por el trato que recibio en Barcelona tanto él como su familia, obligandoles a vender su casa. Desde ese momento se hace anticulerdo




Con redondo ok. El pelirojo nunca me gustó


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1169047
> 
> 
> Tenemos un grupo duro de pelar
> ...



A ver si esta noche te pasas por tarrassa filetes, que desde que estás con la venezolana no te mueves de Granollers ni a tiros macho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ago 2022)

El manadou de la real 70 millones, ausencio 30.

Y muchos pensabais que era una estrella


----------



## Woden (26 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El manadou de la real 70 millones, ausencio 30.
> 
> Y muchos pensabais que era una estrella



Yo le hice la cruz cuando dijo que él no tenía que tirar del carro.


----------



## feps (26 Ago 2022)

Actualmente es un gravísimo error pagar una fortuna por un jugador de más de 25 años, aunque sea la reencarnación de Maradona. El fútbol español no puede permitirse las frivolidades de los clubes dopados. 

Acaba dando mejor resultado un equipo con un buen entrenador y una plantilla de nivel alto, que tener cinco megacracks multimillonarios que se creen dioses. De hecho intuyo que Mbappé habría desestabilizado mucho el vestuario, como en el PSG.


----------



## BBorg (26 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El manadou de la real 70 millones, ausencio 30.
> 
> Y muchos pensabais que era una estrella



A los ingleses se les caen los billetes de los bolsillos. Esto acaba en ingleses ganando la Champions metiendo 3 en semis cada año hasta nuevo aviso. Les puede competir el PSG y ya.


----------



## filets (26 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A ver si esta noche te pasas por tarrassa filetes, que desde que estás con la venezolana no te mueves de Granollers ni a tiros macho.



En Tarrassa tenia una follamiga de gostosos pieses. Una frikie de esas que le gusta el anime y cosplayer
Follaba como una loca, a pelo haciendome aegao y demas cochinadas
Por eso la venezolana no me deja ir por alli


----------



## feps (26 Ago 2022)

Yo vi jugar a este porterazo gallego en mi infancia, cuando ya estaba cerca del final de su carrera. Sin duda fue uno de los mejores porteros españoles de la historia, mítico guardameta del Real Madrid durante más de una década. Y medía sólo 1,74.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Con redondo ok. El pelirojo nunca me gustó



A mí tampoco, pero después de jugar poquísimo en una temporada, va y me lo saca Del Bosque en un partido de Champions, no recuerdo si cuartos ... y el tío se marca un partidazo de la hostia, en Manchester, contra el United.

Siempre me pareció un tío muy profesional. Precisamente, Beckham me gustaba por lo profesional que era.
Incluso borrachos como Steve Archibald lo eran, me acuerdo cuando ficho por el Español que le propusimos un sueldo de mierda y un millón o medio millón por gol y el tío aceptó, hasta en un programa de la radio se reían de él y lo imitaban anunciando un conocido pub nocturno de la época, la broma decía lo siguiente: "Hola, me llamo Stif Ahhhchibald y os espero en el Up and Down cada noche, en Barseluona", el up and down era un pub en la zona de Pedralbes donde iba mucho jurgolista y gente de pasta.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> el up and down era un pub en la zona de Pedralbes donde iba mucho jurgolista y gente de pasta.



En el 92 todavía existía. Se ligaba bastante.


----------



## El chepa (26 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Yo vi jugar a este porterazo gallego en mi infancia, cuando ya estaba cerca del final de su carrera. Sin duda fue uno de los mejores porteros españoles de la historia, mítico guardameta del Real Madrid durante más de una década. Y medía sólo 1,74.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1169192



Un grande. Y el único famoso que me firmó un autógrafo en la infancia. Muy ágil y con un bigote más portugués que español, creo que continuó su carrera en el club apagando los focos y echando el candado por las noches a la ciudad deportiva.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> A los ingleses se les caen los billetes de los bolsillos. Esto acaba en ingleses ganando la Champions metiendo 3 en semis cada año hasta nuevo aviso. Les puede competir el PSG y ya.



Los dos manchesterosos son la prueba de que puedes gastar paladas de billetes y comerte una mierda. El city llega a semiscomo mucho , el unaited a veces ni juega la champions y la uefa no la gana.


----------



## VYP de Álava (26 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Los dos manchesterosos son la prueba de que puedes gastar paladas de billetes y comerte una mierda. El city llega a semiscomo mucho , el unaited a veces ni juega la champions y la uefa no la gana.



Bueno la última la perdió a penaltis


----------



## Maestroscuroo (26 Ago 2022)

El Barça y Sixth Street recurren a la banca para financiar la venta del 25% de los derechos de TV


El club pagará un interés próximo al 6%, encareciendo aún más los costes de la operación firmada con Sixth Street para acelerar el saneamiento del balance y fichar este verano. El Barça recurre a la banca para cubrir el desfase de 148 millones.




www.2playbook.com


----------



## Mecanosfera (26 Ago 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Cruyff es un mito del Barça como entrenador más que como jugador.
> 
> Y como entrenador, sin quitarle el mérito, que lo tuvo, hay algunas cositas que deslucen bastante su trayectoria: las Ligas de Tenerife (dos atracos al Madrid como dos soles de grandes, equiparables al robo que sufrimos hace dos temporadas en Sevilla), la champions ganada sin la participación del Milan, que era el mejor equipo de la época de largo...
> 
> En fin, que en torno al holandés hay mucha leyenda y mucha propaganda, que eso si que se les da bien a los culés.



De acuerdo en que Cruyff tuvo muchísima suerte como entrenador y que las famosas cuatro ligas incluyen las 2 de Tenerife más la de Djukic fallando en el minuto 90 un penalty que hubiese dado el título al Depor... Pero hay que reconocerle algo muy importante a Johan: en mi opinión fue él el que inventó el glamour de "los galácticos". Hay que recordar que por entonces sólo podías tener a 4 extranjeros en el equipo y sólo 3 podían jugar, y recuerdo aquellas ligas en que tenía a Romario, Koeman, Stoichkov y Laudrup y cada jornada uno de ellos tenía que chupar banquillo, con el consiguiente morbo mediático. Eso le daba un morbazo a los partidos por ver quién era el que no entraba de titular, la cara que ponía, las reacciones de compis y periodistas... Aquello era un show muy atractivo, además Cruyff sabía dar juego con tonterías como lo de los chupa chups que a los niños de aquella época nos parecían lo más, era un entrenador carismático para los chavales y muy astuto para el marketing hay que reconocérselo , en una época en la que el fútbol eran los programas de radio caposos de butanito, el Marca disfrazando a los jugadores de reyes magos y cosas por el estilo, y un Estudio Estadio aburridísimo.... Yo creo que Cruyff casi destacaba más por ese punto moderno que por lo que hiciese como entrenador.
Eso sí, la derrota 4-0 en la final de champions se cargó de un plumazo todo su glamour y se acabó lo que se daba. Tras su retirada se convirtió en un personaje un poco delirante, con vínculos muy tóxicos con industriales catalanes filoindepes, y se convirtió en un personaje un poco incómodo para todo el mundo. Apuesto a que tenía enemigos muy poderosos dentro del barcelonismo, porque sus últimos años ya de retirado daba la sensación de que se le ninguneaba un poco.


----------



## DRIDMA (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## feps (26 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



La mayoría de los mejores futbolistas de la historia apenas han alcanzado el 1,70. Ni falta que les hace, que esto no es baloncesto. Modric es la viva demostración de ello. Salvo casos excepcionales como Zidane o Ibrahimovic, cuanto más altos son, más torpones.


----------



## feps (26 Ago 2022)

Tiene toda la pinta de que nadie quiere pagar una cifra mínimamente alta por Asensio. Nadie. Su imagen de futbolista indolente y señorito no le ha ayudado nada. Lo más gracioso es que Asensio exige una ficha muy alta a quien lo quiera fichar. O aparece algún inglés especialmente loco o se quedará en el Madrid chupando banquillo. Se le va a hacer especialmente larga la temporada, sobre todo si no hay lesiones graves.


----------



## Mecanosfera (26 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> La mayoría de los mejores futbolistas de la historia apenas han alcanzado el 1,70. Ni falta que les hace, que esto no es baloncesto. Modric es la viva demostración de ello. Salvo casos excepcionales como Zidane o Ibrahimovic, cuanto más altos son, más torpones.



Puede ser, ese fútbol eléctrico de los pequeñitos es muy vistoso... pero algunos preferimos a los jugadores más altos, con otro tipo de elegancia más tranquila. A mí por ejemplo lo que más plástico me parece es un buen golazo de cabeza, o de contragolpe a campo abierto. Modric es una gozada de ver, Iniesta también lo era, supongo que Messi también (aunque hay algo en él que me resulta desagradable, y no sabría definirlo, seguramente se deba a mi madridismo).... pero el típico bicharraco elegantón también tiene una plasticidad brutal. Van Dijk por ejemplo es puro carisma, tiene una clase que ni Federer, ser alto no equivale a ser torpón, ese tío es como un gladiador, o una fiera.... E Ibra fue otro que era un gustazo verle.
Me suelen gustar los jugadores en torno a 1 85, George Weah, Drogba, Benzema, Camavinga, Shevchenko, Zidane... Para mí eso es Clase con mayúsculas. Messi se me hace demasiado arratonado. Creo que los únicos pequeñitos que pondría en mi top histórico son Modric y Romario.


----------



## wanamaker (26 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> A los ingleses se les caen los billetes de los bolsillos. Esto acaba en ingleses ganando la Champions metiendo 3 en semis cada año hasta nuevo aviso. Les puede competir el PSG y ya.











Saldo (Gastos e ingresos)


Esta estadística muestra la comparativa entre los ingresos y los gastos de las diferentes ligas en la temporada {saison}.




www.transfermarkt.es




17-18, Premier - 800, Liga - 34. Campeones Real y Atleti


https://www.transfermarkt.es/transfers/transfersalden/statistik/plus/0?sa=&saison_id=2015&saison_id_bis=2015&land_id=&nat=&kontinent_id=&pos=&w_s=&plus=0


15-16, - 775 vs -133. Real y Sevilla.
Etc.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Yo vi jugar a este porterazo gallego en mi infancia, cuando ya estaba cerca del final de su carrera. Sin duda fue uno de los mejores porteros españoles de la historia, mítico guardameta del Real Madrid durante más de una década. Y medía sólo 1,74.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1169192



Tienes 280 años?    
Dejaos de tonterias, el futuro es massana y fofana.


----------



## feps (26 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tienes 280 años?
> Dejaos de tonterias, el futuro es massana y fofana.



47. Fue un porterazo. La gente recuerda como mucho a Arconada, pero Miguel Ángel no tenía nada que envidiarle. El problema es que no le acompañaron sus compañeros ni en la selección ni en el Madrid.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> En el Ajax debió ser muy bueno, con mucho carisma y un jugador muy moderno para su época. Y digo que debió porque, como la gran mayoría de la gente, no he visto jugar a Cruyff más que en el típico resumen de la final del mundial 74. Ahí lo verdaderamente mecánico era un BMW alemán que aplasta a una naranja.
> 
> Su paso de 5 años por el Barsa que condecora a Franco se resume en una liga, una copa y un recorrido en Europa inferior al del Athletic de Bilbao, con un registro goleador muy inferior al que traía del Ajax. En ese periodo el paquismo de Pirri y Amancio se lleva 4 ligas.
> Como persona me caía muy bien.



Yo igual, como jugador ni idea, aunque me huele a sobrevalorado. Pero era muy carismático, daba ruedas de prensa no aburridas, y se veía a kms que era un tipo muy listo.


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Cruyff es un mito del Barça como entrenador más que como jugador.
> 
> Y como entrenador, sin quitarle el mérito, que lo tuvo, hay algunas cositas que deslucen bastante su trayectoria: las Ligas de Tenerife (dos atracos al Madrid como dos soles de grandes, equiparables al robo que sufrimos hace dos temporadas en Sevilla), la champions ganada sin la participación del Milan, que era el mejor equipo de la época de largo...
> 
> *En fin, que en torno al holandés hay mucha leyenda y mucha propaganda, que eso si que se les da bien a los culés.*



Sin duda. Pero al menos como tipo no era un tramposo hipócrita como Gayrdiola.


----------



## BBorg (26 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo igual, como jugador ni idea, aunque me huele a sobrevalorado. Pero era muy carismático, daba ruedas de prensa no aburridas, y se veía a kms que era un tipo muy listo.



Yo creo que fue el mejor de su generación de los 70 y por eso tanto rollo. Los 50 di Stefano, los 60 Pelé, los 70 Cruyff, los 80 Maradona, los 90 Ronaldo, los 00 Messi, los 10 Cristiano los 20 Mbappé


----------



## Roedr (26 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Yo creo que fue el mejor de su generación de los 70 y por eso tanto rollo. Los 50 di Stefano, los 60 Pelé, los 70 Cruyff, los 80 Maradona, los 90 Ronaldo, los 00 Messi, los 10 Cristiano los *20 Mbappé*



Pues a Ratapé ya le quedan tres oportunidades menos para hacer algo en su club en los 20's


----------



## BBorg (26 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues a Ratapé ya le quedan tres oportunidades menos para hacer algo en su club en los 20's



Tampoco Ronaldo ganó la Copa de Europa y fue el megacrack de los 90 sin discusión.


----------



## qbit (26 Ago 2022)

No sé qué hacéis escribiendo de esto en este hilo, pero bueno:



JimTonic dijo:


> las leyes (y mas que de las ecuaciones diferenciales de einsteins de la termodinamica) permiten asegurar que el universo se expande.



No me suena eso, y viendo lo que escribes a continuación menos todavía:



JimTonic dijo:


> Luego einstein trabajo durante toda su vida en la unificacion del nivel cuantico con el nivel fisico de las particulas pero nunca lo consiguio



Quería unificar la mecánica cuántica con la relatividad.



JimTonic dijo:


> creo que fue Maxwell el que consiguio pasar de la teoria de la relativad de einstein a la teoria electrica "simplemente" integrando las ecuaciones, sale casi directo la relacion entre teoria cuantica y electricidad, pero el modelo se lia y mucho cuando se integra por segunda vez (aparecen creo que varios cientos de dimensiones, con una integracion apenas eran 4 dimensiones)




Maxwell unificó todos los fenómenos del electromagnetismo (electricidad, magnetismo y óptica) en sus famosas 4 ecuaciones que pueden escribirse de forma diferencial o de forma integral.

El electromagnetismo de Maxwell fue un gran logro de la Física, pero resultó ser incompatible con la mecánica de Newton, otro gran logro de la Física. Entonces, los físicos intentaron compatibilizar ambas teorías inventándose el éter, una sustancia invisible que ocupaba el espacio y que tenía unas propiedades cuasi mágicas e inverosímiles.

Finalmente, cuando la Física estuvo madura, Einstein sacó la relatividad para sustituir la mecánica de Newton. Como la mecánica se basa en un sistema de relatividad:

* La teoría especial de la relatividad sustituye la relatividad de Galileo.
* La mecánica relativista sustituye la mecánica de Newton.
* La teoría general de la relatividad sustituye la teoría de la gravitación de Newton.

Resulta que lo que hizo fue generalizar la mecánica de Newton quedando esta como un caso particular de aquella. Es decir, la mecánica de Newton sigue siendo válida para bajas energías y velocidades, y si se aplican las ecuaciones de la relatividad, resulta que se simplifican produciendo las ecuaciones de Newton (hay acusaciones de que Einstein le plagió a Lorentz y de hecho las ecuaciones son de Hendrik Lorentz). Para altas energías y velocidades no funcionan las ecuaciones de Newton y hay que usar las relativistas.

Es la ecuación famosa de E = m·c^2 la que se obtiene del electromagnetismo de Maxwell, de la relatividad einsteniana y también de un experimento que hizo un físico ruso.

Otros físicos sacaron otras mecánicas relativistas que cumplen con la teoría especial de la relatividad, así que hay varias, no sólo la de Einstein. La teoría de Kaluza-Klein es especialmente ¿llamativa?









Teoría de Kaluza-Klein - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org







JimTonic dijo:


> yo creia que uno de los grandes anhelos de Einstein, aparte de la unificacion, era de donde nacen todos los electrones que son todos iguales YYYYYYYYYYY como coño es posible que dos electrones que en el principio del universo estaban unidos y se separarpon y estaban separados por varios centenares de millones de años luz, como es posible que al observar ese electron y se le cambia el azimut (el giro o spin) y el otro cambia automatica e INSTANTANEAMENTE. Eso significabaque hay un mas denso que no podemos ver que conecta y cria toda la materia del universo (LAS CUERDAS)



El mundo subcuántico de Böhm, según el cual todo está conectado.


----------



## qbit (26 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> si bueno, no fuetodo esto a raiz de aquella LEY que permitia calcular la masa de las estrellas dependiendo de su luz (1930 aprox)



Eso creo que fue estimar la distancia de las estrellas usando como patrón una estrella de intensidad variable.

He recordado que inicialmente se estimó la edad del Sistema Solar creo que en 100 millones de años considerando que la energía del Sol procedía de la contracción gravitatoria. Cuando se descubrió la energía nuclear y que la energía solar procedía de reacciones nucleares, se amplió la edad del Sol y del Sistema Solar a 4.500 millones de años.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (26 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Yo creo que fue el mejor de su generación de los 70 y por eso tanto rollo. Los 50 di Stefano, los 60 Pelé, los 70 Cruyff, los 80 Maradona, los 90 Ronaldo, los 00 Messi, los 10 Cristiano los 20 Mbappé



así es. Mi padre sólo sabía decir que como Cruyff nadie había jugado al fútbol. En la época del dream team, disfrutaba con el juego del equipo.... y ya despues... pues el hombre claudicaba con el Madrid. Siempre me contaba cuando "vino un equipo del sur a ficharle" pero que fue justo cuando tenía que ir a la escuela de oficios de Zaragoza.... una pelicula así!


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Tampoco Ronaldo ganó la Copa de Europa y fue el megacrack de los 90 sin discusión.



Ronaldo tuvo un año verdaderamente historico, el año en el que estaba en Barcelona, el resto fue navegar a favor de corriente, con la prensa a favor, y siendo delantero titular del madrid galactico, pero meeej. Cierto es que gano una copa del mundo como titular (korea) y gano otra como suplente (usa 94) pero que me dejen de pollas, a nivel de clubes nunca gano una orejona ni estuvo cerca y en los partidos donde hicieron falta sus goles no estuvo.


----------



## vurvujo (26 Ago 2022)

Zarpa dijo:


> El listo de Floren no lo desmintió, no seamos mal pensados de que Floren le dijo nada a De la Morena para que lo publicara.



Fui idea de De La Morena pero resonó muy bien en le cabeza de Floren y se apropió de la idea.


----------



## vurvujo (26 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El Madrid digan lo que digan no desmiente nada, rara vez, tendría que desmentir cada día noticias falsas, fichajes, rumores, he dicho tal, he dicho cual.



Pero es que él no era el Madrid, era candidatos. Y no es que no lo desmintió, es que luego se apropió de la idea y la dijo en un mítin.


----------



## feps (26 Ago 2022)

¿Y alguien se cree que De la Morena no fue muy bien recompensado?


----------



## eloy_85 (26 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1169047
> 
> 
> Tenemos un grupo duro de pelar
> ...



11% vs 89% 
me cago en sus putos muertos mil veces, que atajo de mataos


----------



## Harkkonen (26 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ronaldo tuvo un año verdaderamente historico, el año en el que estaba en Barcelona, el resto fue navegar a favor de corriente, con la prensa a favor, y siendo delantero titular del madrid galactico, pero meeej. Cierto es que gano una copa del mundo como titular (korea) y gano otra como suplente (usa 94) pero que me dejen de pollas, a nivel de clubes nunca gano una orejona ni estuvo cerca y en los partidos donde hicieron falta sus goles no estuvo.



Ronaldo sano, Cruzeiro, PSV, Barcelona, Inter, Brasil hasta su lesión fue el mejor jugador de la historia.

Núnca nadie hizo cosas así...


----------



## Paobas (26 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1169047
> 
> 
> Tenemos un grupo duro de pelar
> ...



Me acuerdo de ver ese partido. Que ganará el Celtic fue un punto milagro. Recuerdo que las posesiones del Farza eran interminables. Eso sí, que tuvieran un 89% de balón es algo que acabo de saber y me parece escandaloso. Dudo que algo así se haya dado en muchos años en ningún partido de primera división. El Madrid es infinitamente superior técnicamente al Celtic, pero el ambientazo de Celtic Park es algo que merece la pena vivir y ya era hora. Espero que cuando jueguen en Escocia no esté todo el pescado vendido y el estadio sea una caldera repleta de banderas verdiblancas e irlandesas.


----------



## Harkkonen (27 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta de que nadie quiere pagar una cifra mínimamente alta por Asensio. Nadie. Su imagen de futbolista indolente y señorito no le ha ayudado nada. Lo más gracioso es que Asensio exige una ficha muy alta a quien lo quiera fichar. O aparece algún inglés especialmente loco o se quedará en el Madrid chupando banquillo. Se le va a hacer especialmente larga la temporada, sobre todo si no hay lesiones graves.



El y Mendes quieren pillar prima de traspaso el verano que viene

No creo que salga


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Ago 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Ronaldo sano, Cruzeiro, PSV, Barcelona, Inter, Brasil hasta su lesión fue el mejor jugador de la historia.
> 
> Núnca nadie hizo cosas así...



Si hubiera estado a tope de stamina y se hubiera cuidado habría convertido al Psv en el mejor equipo de su época y puesto los cimientos para que fuera el mejor cluc de todo el multiverso?

Podría ser. 

Pero como no ha sido así, otro excelente jugador QUE LE ATA LOS CORDONES A DON ALFREDO.

HALA MADRID, HOSTIAS


----------



## BBorg (27 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ronaldo tuvo un año verdaderamente historico, el año en el que estaba en Barcelona, el resto fue navegar a favor de corriente, con la prensa a favor, y siendo delantero titular del madrid galactico, pero meeej. Cierto es que gano una copa del mundo como titular (korea) y gano otra como suplente (usa 94) pero que me dejen de pollas, a nivel de clubes nunca gano una orejona ni estuvo cerca y en los partidos donde hicieron falta sus goles no estuvo.



Ha habido 7 super cracks y son esos. Ni uno más ni uno menos. Ronaldo fue algo de otra galaxia aunque se rompió muy joven.


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## vegahermosa (27 Ago 2022)

ya tenemos tapete nuevo montado


digo yo que habra que ganar.

me gusto mucho el poder fisico de los mandingos del medio campo esa potencia estando tan verdes y con tanto trabajo de pretemporada pesado, cuando pasen las semanas y esten a tono, kroos vade a quedar para partidos donde se deba impartir catedra como hace modric


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Si hubiera estado a tope de stamina y se hubiera cuidado habría convertido al Psv en el mejor equipo de su época y puesto los cimientos para que fuera el mejor cluc de todo el multiverso?
> 
> Podría ser.
> 
> ...



tampoco tuvo suerte en Italia, lesionandose gravemente la rodilla a los seis meses de llegar. a partir de ahi empezo a engordar y el resto de la historia ya la conocemos.

tuvo condiciones para ser verdaderamente el mejor de su epoca, pero fue simplemente el que mas vendia, pero que no os engañe nike ni el mainstream, 1 gol en una semifinal champions en la que caimos eliminados, esa fue su cota superior a nivel de clubes. a nivel de selecciones, si, le gano el mundial a una alemania descafeinadisima (ballack ni jugo la final por lesion y era una seleccion escasisima de calidad individual).


Harkkonen dijo:


> Ronaldo sano, Cruzeiro, PSV, Barcelona, Inter, Brasil hasta su lesión fue el mejor jugador de la historia.
> 
> Núnca nadie hizo cosas así...



george weah tambien marco goles acojonantes nada menos que en italia, arrastrando defensas tras el....quien coño es george weah? sin animo de menospreciar, la liga holandesa en los 90 no me parece que fuera tan competitiva como la española...

rivaldo tambien marcaba goles espectaculares, y en españa, no en ligas menores, pero nunca se me ocurriria galardonarlo como el mejor jugador de los 90 y primeros de siglo ,sin duda de los mejores, pero no el mejor, porque simplemente no tuvo la suerte de tocar la orejona, ni jugar una final, y ese tambien gano mundial siendo importante, y gano ligas como el gordito, pero para mi, lo que marca la diferencia es esa....


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ronaldo tuvo un año verdaderamente historico, el año en el que estaba en Barcelona, el resto fue navegar a favor de corriente, con la prensa a favor, y siendo delantero titular del madrid galactico, pero meeej. Cierto es que gano una copa del mundo como titular (korea) y gano otra como suplente (usa 94) pero que me dejen de pollas, a nivel de clubes nunca gano una orejona ni estuvo cerca y en los partidos donde hicieron falta sus goles no estuvo.



En general soy muy de tu cuerda cuando toca evaluar jugadores, pero hago excepciones con dos o tres que me la pela completamente si sólo hicieron 2 temporadas buenas o nunca ganaron una Champions, o se pusieron cebones, o lo que sea.

Ronaldo es uno de ellos. Ronaldinho otro. Son como los rayos C en la Puerta de Tannhauser: todavía me voy a acordar de haberlos visto jugar cuando se me haya olvidado que Nacho ganó 5 Champions.


----------



## HArtS (27 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Entonces, los físicos intentaron compatibilizar ambas teorías inventándose el éter



Pasamos del Éter a la Materia Oscura.


----------



## feps (27 Ago 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> El y Mendes quieren pillar prima de traspaso el verano que viene
> 
> No creo que salga



Poca prima van a trincar si Asensio se deprecia mucho. Quizá aquí sea el jugador quien hace el primo.


----------



## HArtS (27 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo del estadio es una maniobra arriesgadísima



Cuando se habla de remodelar estadios siempre se me viene a la mente las reparaciones al Bernabéu en la época de Mendoza...


----------



## HArtS (27 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Es cuanto menos curioso saber que has jugado con gente a nivel amateur con más inventiva y "magia" para intentar regatear



Esta misma frase la repiten en Sudamérica todo el tiempo, pero sólo hay que mirar cuantos mundiales han ganado las selecciones sudamericanas y cuantos las selecciones europeas (que no tienen "magia"). Europa manda desde hace años.

La magia desapareció porque en el fútbol moderno ya no permite decidir partidos.


----------



## feps (27 Ago 2022)

No era burbujero. 









La herencia de José Antonio Reyes, en plena polémica: salen a subasta varios de sus inmuebles por impagos


En junio de 2019 José Antonio Reyes perdía la vida en un fatídico accidente. Más de tres años después se conocen datos de su herencia . El futbolist




www.cuatro.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2022)

Massana y fofana, fofana y massana, los nuevos galácticos de Florentino Pérez.....


----------



## BBorg (27 Ago 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Ronaldo sano, Cruzeiro, PSV, Barcelona, Inter, Brasil hasta su lesión fue el mejor jugador de la historia.
> 
> Núnca nadie hizo cosas así...



Yo es el jugador más espectacular que he visto porque a Pelé no lo vi pero Ronaldo era más espectacular que Messi y que Maradona. De levantarte del asiento varias veces en cada partido en esas carreras suyas a trompicones que era una manada como decía Valdaño.

Pero yo para mí equipo de todos los jugadores de la historia elegiría a Cristiano porque gana más partidos que nadie porque mete más goles que nadie y siempre aparece y siempre está, es increíble el nivel permanente que ha tenido. Messi también pero como dijo Simeone a Burgos, en tu equipo mejor Cristiano que Messi. 

Y eso en realidad convierte a Cristiano en el mejor jugador de todos los tiempos aunque no sea el más espectacular ni más técnico pero sí el más decisivo.


----------



## Paobas (27 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> FloPer lo único que hizo fue tener suficiente poder e influencias como para recalificar los terrenos de la ciudad deportiva del RM, pegar un pelotazo y forrarse con la urbanización de la zona y la construcción de las 4 torres.
> 
> Últimamente está llevando al RM a la ruina:
> - Fichajes ruinosos: Traspasos de cientos de millones + jugadores inválidos u ociosos con fichas brutales.
> ...



A ignorados por pesado


----------



## feps (27 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> A ignorados por pesado



No sé a quién, pero bien hecho.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Ago 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Esta misma frase la repiten en Sudamérica todo el tiempo, pero sólo hay que mirar cuantos mundiales han ganado las selecciones sudamericanas y cuantos las selecciones europeas (que no tienen "magia"). Europa manda desde hace años.
> 
> La magia desapareció porque en el fútbol moderno ya no permite decidir partidos.



el JOGO BONito MURIO Exactamente en este momento


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Ago 2022)

Lo huelen??? Es el miedo!!!!!


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (27 Ago 2022)

Florentino piensa en vender a Ausencio Mariano Y Odriozola para traer a Nkunku


----------



## BBorg (27 Ago 2022)

Pero qué cara de moro asqueroso tiene este puto charnego cabrón. Es jodidamente repugnante por dentro y por fuera.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Lo huelen??? Es el miedo!!!!!




Y no ha dicho nada de como está el césped del viktoria?


----------



## feps (27 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y no ha dicho nada de como está el césped del viktoria?



No aguanto la sempiterna actitud victimista y quejica de los daneses del sur. Insoportables.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (27 Ago 2022)

¿Ha vendido a alguien ya la Farça para inscribir a Kounde o harán la vista gorda una vez más









Barça: Superliga o Sociedad Anónima Deportiva


Parece que La Liga va a permitir finalmente inscribir a Koundé, sin la necesidad de realizar ninguna venta adicional. Parece que detrás de este cambio




www.google.com


----------



## feps (27 Ago 2022)

Lukita nos saluda.


----------



## sintripulacion (27 Ago 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y no ha dicho nada de como está el césped del viktoria?



Para decir que le ha tocado los rivales más fuertes en los últimos 10-20 en su grupo habría que ver cuantas copas de Europa lleva el Inter??.
Porque yo es que ni siquiera sé si el Inter ha ganado alguna en toda su historia o ha llegado a semifinales.
P.d: Este tipejo lleva el gen de llorón en su adn.
Cómo me gustaría que lo eliminasen en la fase de grupos por ser tan llorón y experto patético en excusas después de haber fichado todo lo que se movía y haberse gastado más de 200 millones vendiendo parte de los ingresos futuros del club!!!!!!.


----------



## Paobas (27 Ago 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Para decir que le ha tocado los rivales más fuertes en los últimos 10-20 en su grupo habría que ver cuantas copas de Europa lleva el Inter??.
> Porque yo es que ni siquiera sé si el Inter ha ganado alguna en toda su historia o ha llegado a semifinales.
> P.d: Este tipejo lleva el gen de llorón en su adn.
> Cómo me gustaría que lo eliminasen en la fase de grupos por ser tan llorón y experto patético en excusas después de haber fichado todo lo que se movía y haberse gastado más de 200 millones vendiendo parte de los ingresos futuros del club!!!!!!.





sintripulacion dijo:


> Para decir que le ha tocado los rivales más fuertes en los últimos 10-20 en su grupo habría que ver cuantas copas de Europa lleva el Inter??.
> Porque yo es que ni siquiera sé si el Inter ha ganado alguna en toda su historia o ha llegado a semifinales.
> P.d: Este tipejo lleva el gen de llorón en su adn.
> Cómo me gustaría que lo eliminasen en la fase de grupos por ser tan llorón y experto patético en excusas después de haber fichado todo lo que se movía y haberse gastado más de 200 millones vendiendo parte de los ingresos futuros del club!!!!!!.



Ha ganado 3 y fue campeón en 2010 con Mou. Pero más allá de eso, no ha hecho prácticamente nada en Champions en 25 años. Más allá de unas semi en 2003 contra el Milán. Una cenicienta en Europa. El Barça se clasificará con el Bayern. El Inter es un equipo completamente perdedor en Europa.


----------



## Paobas (27 Ago 2022)

Ningún dato actual respalda tu duda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2022)

Parece que fofana se le escapa al Madrid, está firmado por el Chelsea dicen en Inglaterra.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Florentino piensa en vender a Ausencio Mariano Y Odriozola para traer a Nkunku



Sinceramente de Floren yo sí me creo que no va a fichar a nadie.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Massana y fofana, fofana y massana, los nuevos galácticos de Florentino Pérez.....



Deberías hacerte representante de mamadús.


----------



## Paobas (27 Ago 2022)

Estás escocido tras mamar tanta orejona, verdad? Te imagino culiprieto como al Madrid le dé por avanzar rondas en Champions y se plante en semis a tres partidos de la 15.


----------



## Paobas (27 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> No sé a quién, pero bien hecho.



Al tontaina que no deja de dar la tabarra con que Florentino es un mafioso que va a arruinar al Madrid con el Nuevo Bernabéu


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Deberías hacerte representante de mamadús.



Quién te dice que no lo soy....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2022)

Fofana 88 millones al Chelsea...
Alguno os reiais con mis listados de jugadores.....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2022)

Más vale que el Madrid eche el resto por masana


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Más vale que el Madrid eche el resto por masana



Nigeria tiene una cantera infinita,seguro que alguno otro bueno hay


----------



## BBorg (27 Ago 2022)

Pues... iba 0-2 perdiendo el City al descanso y hat-trick del vikingo y ya van 4-2

El City va a ser muy difícil que no ganen todo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Ago 2022)

Si realmente el Madrid no fue con todo a por Haaland porque Benzemalo se opuso es para que corra la sangre ahi 

9-0 esta ganando el Liverpool


----------



## BBorg (27 Ago 2022)

Puta de oros, 9-0 el Liverpool al pobre Bournemouth.


----------



## Mecanosfera (27 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lukita nos saluda.



Cuando dijo eso me quedé con cara de póker. Eso de "una de las mejores decisiones de mi vida" sabe a poco, debería haber dicho "la puta mejor decisión de mi vida" aunque supongo que eso hubiese disgustado a su Charito.


----------



## BBorg (27 Ago 2022)

Los que pedían a Reguilón. Viene cedido al Atleti. O sea que ni lo trapasan porque nadie lo quiere comprar y lo tienen que ceder. 

Otro sobrevalorado por la pipa que todos les parecen buenos.


----------



## Paobas (27 Ago 2022)

Ja, ja, ja. Cómo estás de la azotea, rey.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Los que pedían a Reguilón. Viene cedido al Atleti. O sea que ni lo trapasan porque nadie lo quiere comprar y lo tienen que ceder.
> 
> Otro sobrevalorado por la pipa que todos les parecen buenos.



salvando las distancias debe de pasarle algo parecido a Isco,tiene una novia que esta muy buena pero retarded que le descentra…


----------



## feps (27 Ago 2022)

¿Cómo que "podría"? Rodrygo ES el 9. Cuando el Madrid lo fichó era delantero centro. Parece que tuvieran Alzheimer en el club. 









Rodrygo podría ser el '9' sorpresa que busca Ancelotti sin Benzema


Todo parece indicar que el Real Madrid, finalmente, esperará al Mundial de Qatar para fichar y reforzar su delantera. Carlo Ancelotti ha confirmado ese giro dramático en los planes y ha dejado claro que ni con la salida de Asensio mirarán al mercado. El entrenador, eso sí, ha puesto un nuevo...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## BBorg (27 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> salvando las distancias debe de pasarle algo parecido a Isco,tiene una novia que esta muy buena pero retarded que le descentra…



Más bien que los que el Madrid descarta están bien decartados el 99% de las veces pero la gente es muy pesada.


----------



## Paobas (27 Ago 2022)

3 goles hoy de Haaland. 6 en 4 partidos de Premier. 1'5 goles por partido. 22 añitos. Descartado por Floren por el divo que se rió del Madrid (presumiblemente) y por un Karim que cumple 35 esta temporada. Olé esa visión de futuro.


----------



## feps (27 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> 3 goles hoy de Haaland. 6 en 4 partidos de Premier. 1'5 goles por partido. 22 añitos. Descartado por Floren por el divo que se rió del Madrid (presumiblemente) y por un Karim que cumple 35 esta temporada. Olé esa visión de futuro.



En teoría Haaland tiene cláusula de rescisión para 2024. Dentro de dos años deberían haber desaparecido del Madrid el 40% de su equipo titular: Carvajal, Kroos, Modric y Benzema. En el caso del francés me temo que ha entrado claramente en su cuesta abajo, pero es el ojito derecho de Florentino.

De todas formas, estando los clubes multimillonarios, el Madrid nunca va a ganar un traspaso de semejante magnitud. Más le vale fichar jóvenes con gran potencial.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Los que pedían a Reguilón. Viene cedido al Atleti. O sea que ni lo trapasan porque nadie lo quiere comprar y lo tienen que ceder.
> 
> Otro sobrevalorado por la pipa que todos les parecen buenos.



La jaca que lo acompaña debe ser un extractora.premiun sin duda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> 3 goles hoy de Haaland. 6 en 4 partidos de Premier. 1'5 goles por partido. 22 añitos. Descartado por Floren por el divo que se rió del Madrid (presumiblemente) y por un Karim que cumple 35 esta temporada. Olé esa visión de futuro.



Haaland está en el city porque fue el que más pago, dejaos de creer las chorradas del marca y el as.


----------



## feps (27 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Haaland está en el city porque fue el que más pago, dejaos de creer las chorradas del marca y el as.



Y sólo para ganar la Premier. Por eso se dejaron eliminar en el Bernabéu en tres minutos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Cómo que "podría"? Rodrygo ES el 9. Cuando el Madrid lo fichó era delantero centro. Parece que tuvieran Alzheimer en el club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rodrygo es extremo izquierdo.


----------



## feps (27 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rodrygo es extremo izquierdo.



Rodrygo es muy polivalente, pero lo ficharon cuando deslumbró como delantero centro. El Madrid con Rodrygo fichaba un 9. Otra cosa es que el chico lo haga muy bien donde le manden sin poner mala cara.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Rodrygo es muy polivalente, pero lo ficharon cuando jugaba de delantero centro. Otra cosa es que el chico lo hace muy bien donde le manden sin poner mala cara.



Que no que no, que es extremo derecho, juega donde vinicius.


----------



## BBorg (27 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La jaca que lo acompaña debe ser un extractora.premiun sin duda.



La novia o mujer es muy normalita, feúcha de barrio con un kilo de maquillaje, no es nada especial ni gold digger manipuladora como la zorraca comunista de Isco.


----------



## Fiodor (27 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rodrygo es extremo izquierdo.



Es extremo, pero saber jugar tanto dentro como fuera del área, igual que Benzema. Tiene un buen posicionamiento dentro del área, y eso es fundamental en un delantero para meter gol... No creo que sea el sustituto futuro de Benzema, pero sí que podría sustituirle esta temporada en algunos partidos. Mucho mejor que Hazard dentro del área y mucho mejor que Mariano fuera de ella...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (27 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Los que pedían a Reguilón. Viene cedido al Atleti. O sea que ni lo trapasan porque nadie lo quiere comprar y lo tienen que ceder.
> 
> Otro sobrevalorado por la pipa que todos les parecen buenos.



El por culo que dieron cuando le pegaron una patada en el culo y los meses siguientes. Entrar al hilo era Regulín, Regulín, Regulín, Regulín, Jajames, Mancos, Jajames, Jajames, Mancos, Mancos, Regulín, Mancos, Jajames, Mancos, Regulín.

Y no les dijeras nada que encima el que no tenía ni puta idea eras tú.


----------



## BBorg (27 Ago 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El por culo que dieron cuando le pegaron una patada en el culo y los meses siguientes. Entrar al hilo era Regulín, Regulín, Regulín, Regulín, Jajames, Mancos, Jajames, Jajames, Mancos, Mancos, Regulín, Mancos, Jajames, Mancos, Regulín.
> 
> Y no les dijeras nada que encima el que no tenía ni puta idea eras tú.



Los dos únicos jugadores que han triunfado al salir del Madrid han sido Etoo y Luis Enrique, y los dos eran escoria de personas muy bien echados.

El Madrid no se equivoca nunca al vender. Ni Llorente, ni Kovacic, que fue la misma pesadez. Mucho dinero por jugadores del montón.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> La novia o mujer es muy normalita, feúcha de barrio con un kilo de maquillaje, no es nada especial ni gold digger manipuladora como la zorraca comunista de Isco.



Joder que no dice el otro, extractora de alto nivel veo yo.


----------



## xilebo (27 Ago 2022)

*Ya que hablamos de tripletes...*


----------



## Manero (27 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menuda mierda de grupo nos ha tocado. Menudo tostón hasta las eliminatorias.



Pues como todos los años


----------



## Silluzollope (27 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> La novia o mujer es muy normalita, feúcha de barrio con un kilo de maquillaje, no es nada especial ni gold digger manipuladora como la zorraca comunista de Isco.



Típica guarrilla del instagram sin oficio ni beneficio. Es con Reguilon en Londres y el as cuela todos los días un tiktok suyo, si el estuviera en el Madrid la teníamos hasta en la sopa.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (27 Ago 2022)

El Barça inscribe a Koundé con un aval del presidente Laporta y del tesorero Ferran Olivé


El culebrón Koundé llega a su fin sin necesidad de tener que vender a ningún jugador. Hay que rascarse el bolsillo.




as.com





Huele que apesta...

Hay gente que te quiere contar que los jugadores se bajan el sueldo porque sus contratos son ilegales y no sé que más películas...

La realidad es que dentro de 2 o 3 años cuando se destape todo, vendrán los lloros del "nos engañó Jan".

La de Neto/Arthur al lado de esto va a ser un juego de niños.


----------



## Roedr (27 Ago 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pues como todos los años
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1170776



Bueno, no tanto. Los otros años hemos tenido Inter, Roma, PSG. El año más coñazo es éste sin dudas.


----------



## Roedr (27 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> salvando las distancias debe de pasarle algo parecido a Isco,tiene una novia que esta muy buena pero retarded que le descentra…



Bueno, siendo justos, en este caso no hay esperanza para el CI de los hijos.


----------



## BBorg (27 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Parece que fofana se le escapa al Madrid, está firmado por el Chelsea dicen en Inglaterra.



80 millones o así, no? Que se sigan escapando todos los de ese precio porque no merecen la pena. De momento nos va muy bien con los baratos. Los caros no nos salen bien en general.


----------



## Roedr (27 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Parece que fofana se le escapa al Madrid, está firmado por el Chelsea dicen en Inglaterra.



Contra la pasta de los ingleses no podemos competir. Nuestro mercado es Sudamérica, donde la mierda de estructura que tienen los clubes ingleses nos da ventaja competitiva para pescar talento joven.


----------



## Roedr (27 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Cuando dijo eso me quedé con cara de póker. Eso de "una de las mejores decisiones de mi vida" sabe a poco, debería haber dicho "la puta mejor decisión de mi vida" aunque supongo que eso hubiese disgustado *a su Charito.*



Seguro que piensa que 'ha sido la mejor decisión de su vida', pero luego tiene que volver a casa después de los entrenamientos.


----------



## feps (27 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Contra la pasta de los ingleses no podemos competir. Nuestro mercado es Sudamérica, donde la mierda de estructura que tienen los clubes ingleses nos da ventaja competitiva para pescar talento joven.



De hecho yo soy muy fan de los sudamericanos, porque suelen ser cancheros y con una casta impresionante. Valverde es un ejemplo más. Futbolistas así nunca sobran.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Lo huelen??? Es el miedo!!!!!



2011-2012: Bayern, City, Nápoles, Villarreal
2013-2014: Madrid, City, Dortmund, Ajax

Se vaya a cagar, hombre.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (27 Ago 2022)

El Almería tiene a Vinicius-Benzema pero en Paco de Mierda. Cuidado pues.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> 80 millones o así, no? Que se sigan escapando todos los de ese precio porque no merecen la pena. De momento nos va muy bien con los baratos. Los caros no nos salen bien en general.



No estoy de acuerdo en lo de barato en la plantilla del Madrid....
Entiendo que los clubs estado y los ingleses son inalcanzables en recursos, pero inmediatamente detrás se sitúa el madrid.

Vinicius y Rodrigo costaron una pasta porque eran unos chavales desconocidos, Benzema también costo lo suyo, al igual que Modric y militao.
De hazard ya ni hablamos, que quitando a Neymar y mabope debe ser el tercero más caro de la historia.
Luego ojo hubo con kroos aunque a cambio tiene una ficha mucho más alta que la de Modric (por llegar libre) o alaba que cobra una animalada tambien, probablemente el titular actual más barato haya sido mendy que costó una animalada también, por no contar que teníamos a un suplente que costó 60, otro suplente que costó 120, Isco que costó 45....

El Madrid y el Barcelona tienen jugadores carísimos.

Respecto a fofana, a sido una cagada por parte de Florentino, juntar a massana y fofana era como iniciar una nueva era galáctica.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Nigeria tiene una cantera infinita,seguro que alguno otro bueno hay



Tampoco te creas, oñeku es otro camerunés que despunta, hay que estar atentos a cómo evoluciona.


----------



## Roedr (28 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo en lo de barato en la plantilla del Madrid....
> Entiendo que los clubs estado y los ingleses son inalcanzables en recursos, pero inmediatamente detrás se sitúa el madrid.
> 
> Vinicius y Rodrigo costaron una pasta porque eran unos chavales desconocidos, Benzema también costo lo suyo, al igual que Modric y militao.
> ...



Bueno, es que si quieres tener los mejores del mundo tienes que encontrar la oportunidad de ficharlos en el momento en que puedes pagar más que los demás por las razones que fuere. Es así de simple. Si a Rudiger el PSG le hubiera ofrecido uno o dos millones más, pues estaría ahí.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 Ago 2022)

no he visto el partido de los antimadridistas el cerdilla
que tal ha jugado ijco?
sigue en una baldosa marcando tripa?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ago 2022)

Once del año FIFA africano:

Mendy

Hassan. Fofana. Rachid. Amin.

Adama traore. Massana. Abdde. Dembele.

Oñeku. Nkuku. (Fati)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no he visto el partido de los antimadridistas el cerdilla
> que tal ha jugado ijco?
> sigue en una baldosa marcando tripa?



pues no ,,,ahora hasta corre y todo y vuelve a jugar de mediapunta...una pena que el sevilla tenga unos centrales malisimos....ha tratado de marcar un gol de pillo en falta y salio rana


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (28 Ago 2022)

Hazard sigue bajo vigilancia y las dudas continúan creciendo


Eden Hazard no termina de arrancar. El belga prometió a toda la afición del Real Madrid que en la presente temporada se iba a poder ver a ese jugador que deslumbró en la Premier Le




www.marca.com





FloPer DIMISIÓN


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (28 Ago 2022)

Correcto. Fue patético. Ése es el verdadero FloPer: Un psicópata y un paleto.

Ahí demostró su absoluto desprecio por el RM. Con el equipo en semifinales se pone a boicotear al organizador del campeonato. Es acojonante.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (28 Ago 2022)

_"(Casillas) No es portero para el Real Madrid, qué quieres que te diga. No lo es. No lo ha sido nunca. Ha sido el gran fallo que hemos tenido. Lo que pasa es que están los que le adoran, quieren hablar con él… No sé, lo defienden tanto. Pero, bueno, es una de las grandes estafas. La segunda es Raúl. Las dos grandes estafas del Madrid son primero Raúl y segundo Casillas"_
*Florentino Pérez*


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (28 Ago 2022)

_"Figo es el que jode el vestuario. El mejor ha sido Zidane, sin duda. Figo ha sido un hijo de puta. Como el chico este… Raúl. Los dos más malos han sido Figo y Raúl"._ 
*Florentino Pérez*


----------



## Woden (28 Ago 2022)

No ha dicho nada que no fuera cierto.


----------



## Roedr (28 Ago 2022)

Woden dijo:


> No ha dicho nada que no fuera cierto.



Pues sí. Es impresionante como Floren se enteraba de todo. El análisis de todos es perfecto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ago 2022)

Se activa la vía oñeku tras el fichaje de fofana por el Chelsea y la incertidumbre sobre la decisión de massana.


----------



## filets (28 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se activa la vía oñeku tras el fichaje de fofana por el Chelsea y la incertidumbre sobre la decisión de massana.



Mis fuentes me ASEGURAN que el ELEGIDO es Nkunku 
si se van Mariano Mariano y Ausencio Asensio


----------



## feps (28 Ago 2022)

Debe ser una putada para alguien como Asensio saber que, a cuatro días del cierre del mercado y con las burradas que se están pagando en Inglaterra, nadie apuesta por ti. Quizá se equivocó rechazando la oferta de renovación que le hizo Florentino a principios de año. Que le pregunte a Ramos si sus ofertas caducan.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 Ago 2022)

¿Al final en qué ha quedado lo del hermano de Pogba? ¿Qué tenía que decir de Pogba y de la Rata?, ¿que iban puestísimos?, porque que sean maricones no creo, ya se sabe que la rata se está follando a un travelo.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (28 Ago 2022)

El Madrid es mucho de fichajes inesperados a última hora.
Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## feps (28 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El Madrid es mucho de fichajes inesperados a última hora.
> Ahí lo dejo.



Como Camavinga. Pero me da la sensación de que en un mercado tan inflacionado, no van a fichar a nadie ahora. Es más, si las cosas fuesen bien hasta Navidad, probablemente tampoco en enero.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Como Camavinga. Pero me da la sensación de que en un mercado tan inflacionado, no van a fichar a nadie ahora. Es más, si las cosas fuesen bien hasta Navidad, probablemente tampoco en enero.



tan INFLADO el UNITED se ha gastado 100 millones en un brasileño RAMDOM ...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> tan INFLADO el UNITED se ha gastado 100 millones en un brasileño RAMDOM ...



Es un nombre típico para un brasileño, como Malcom...


----------



## Woden (28 Ago 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es un nombre típico para un brasileño, como Malcom...



E igual de mal escrito.


----------



## spam (28 Ago 2022)

a) Los acreedores van en serio y le han dejado un aviso

b) Se vino arriba en Luz de Gas y le vistieron de torero


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Ago 2022)

Y está más gordo que Ronnie.


----------



## Silluzollope (28 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Y está más gordo que Ronnie.



Ya hay que estar gordo para hacer parecer delgado a Ronaldo el gordo


----------



## _Suso_ (28 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Y está más gordo que Ronnie.



Estos dos en la comida de directivas juntos hacen entrar en quiebra al pobre restaurante.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Ago 2022)

Bueno, el Barcelona después de 250 minutos aprox o asi vuelve a marcar en el Camp Nou. 

Nosotros a ganar y a ser líderes con el Betis.


----------



## _Suso_ (28 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, el Barcelona después de 250 minutos aprox o asi vuelve a marcar en el Camp Nou.
> 
> Nosotros a ganar y a ser líderes con el Betis.



No estoy viendo el partido porque estoy en el aeropuerto, lo miro en el marca, cómo está jugando Lewandowski?

Porque como se ponga en modo me hincho a meter goles es un peligro.


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Ago 2022)

Y gol de Pedri... ya tenemos campañita para rato.


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> No estoy viendo el partido porque estoy en el aeropuerto, lo miro en el marca, cómo está jugando Lewandowski?
> 
> Porque como se ponga en modo me hincho a meter goles es un peligro.



Pues en lo que es, de cada tres que tenga va a enchufar una. Huele a Pichichi que apesta.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 Ago 2022)

Me dicen con el pinganillo que Ronaldo le ha dado una hostia a Laporta y está en el palco con un ojo a la virulé. No lo digo yo, lo dicen mis fuentes.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> No estoy viendo el partido porque estoy en el aeropuerto, lo miro en el marca, cómo está jugando Lewandowski?
> 
> Porque como se ponga en modo me hincho a meter goles es un peligro.



Bien. El Valladolid, sin ser gran cosa, encima está jugando mal.

Pero bueno, tampoco podemos pretender que el Barcelona no gane en su estadio, y menos contra un equipo que acaba de subir. Ya el Rayo hizo un buen trabajo.

Edito: El Valladolid corriendo MENOS km que el Barcelona  . Están en modo ahorto.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Ha ganado 3 y fue campeón en 2010 con Mou. Pero más allá de eso, no ha hecho prácticamente nada en Champions en 25 años. Más allá de unas semi en 2003 contra el Milán. Una cenicienta en Europa. El Barça se clasificará con el Bayern. El Inter es un equipo completamente perdedor en Europa.




Ya veremos si se clasificará, yo digo que toca Europa Lij este año también.


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bien. El Valladolid, sin ser gran cosa, encima está jugando mal.
> 
> Pero bueno, tampoco podemos pretender que el Barcelona no gane en su estadio, y menos contra un equipo que acaba de subir. Ya el Rayo hizo un buen trabajo.
> 
> Edito: El Valladolid corriendo MENOS km que el Barcelona  . Están en modo ahorto.



Esa no es su liga... y esa excusa la ponen el 90% de los equipos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Esa no es su liga... y esa excusa la ponen el 90% de los equipos.



menos cuando juegan contra el Madrid


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Esa no es su liga... y esa excusa la ponen el 90% de los equipos.



el fachadolid ya se desgasto a saco en el pizjuan...de hecho el mañaco mir derroyo a 3 de sus centrales


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 Ago 2022)

Conseguí hacer funcionar el acestream en kodi. Addon winner 2. 
va como dios. 
la Peña es que ver cualquier partido de liga que no sea del madrid o poco más, duerme a cualquiera

y el partido de hoy del Racing, penoso.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ya veremos si se clasificará, yo digo que toca Europa Lij este año también.



Tamudo ahora en movistarlaliga. El tintin de la liga...


----------



## Edge2 (28 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Y está más gordo que Ronnie.



La mejor liga del mundo


----------



## 11kjuan (28 Ago 2022)

Pero todavía hay fútbol?

Supongo que en Octubre se cierra el telon y volvemos a ver equipos de fútbol formados por trabajadores de alguna fábrica paco o acería.

Al estilo de los dinamos soviéticos


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Ago 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pero todavía hay fútbol?
> 
> Supongo que en Octubre se cierra el telon y volvemos a ver equipos de fútbol formados por trabajadores de alguna fábrica paco o acería.
> 
> Al estilo de los dinamos soviéticos



el Atlético Aviación campeonando de nuevo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ago 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pero todavía hay fútbol?
> 
> Supongo que en Octubre se cierra el telon y volvemos a ver equipos de fútbol formados por trabajadores de alguna fábrica paco o acería.
> 
> Al estilo de los dinamos soviéticos



sisi mas agoreros de que en invierno moriremos de frio en las colas de carillas de racionamiento


----------



## Sr Julian (28 Ago 2022)

spam dijo:


> a) Los acreedores van en serio y le han dejado un aviso
> 
> b) Se vino arriba en Luz de Gas y le vistieron de torero



C) Paga la Coca, primer aviso.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Ago 2022)

hostia el himno del español parece la canción de dragon ball o algo así en ese tono de rock paco ochentero...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 Ago 2022)

Vamosss!


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2022)

Perdón por el retraso y tal








Espanyol vs Real Madrid: Watch the match live on Footybite!


Watch the Espanyol vs Real Madrid live stream on Footybite for free! Catch all the action from the La Liga game between these two teams.




main.footybite.cc


----------



## 11kjuan (28 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Perdón por el retraso y tal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias forero pero no puedo acceder.
Conexión no segura


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 Ago 2022)

Como se le echa en falta!


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Gracias forero pero no puedo acceder.
> Conexión no segura



Cambia las DNS


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Ago 2022)

Que el Espanyol le gane al madrid, creo que betfair no lo tiene ni como opción


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2022)

Y el primero


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ago 2022)

Que opina obiwan de ese pase a lo Laudrup de Chumino?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Ago 2022)

Aurelio sabe dar pasecitos además de arrollar blanquitos, me nutre


----------



## Th89 (28 Ago 2022)

El bailecito se lo puede ahorrar.

Esas cosas solo en la Pocilga o en el Wanda.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Ago 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> El bailecito se lo puede ahorrar.
> 
> Esas cosas solo en la Pocilga.



Está entrenando para el mundial que para ser estrella de brasil el nivel de tonteria está muy alto


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2022)

buen gol de negricius, ya no es ese meme con patas .....


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Ago 2022)

Tchoua callando bocas

P'tit lo dijo


----------



## qbit (28 Ago 2022)

Gran gol de jugada.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 Ago 2022)

Pase de gol de Tchouameni para que aprenda Ceballos


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 Ago 2022)

Vinicius ya es más que la rata.


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Ago 2022)

Por qué nos ponen ahora la repetición del gol con el audio del humillamendigos?


----------



## BBorg (28 Ago 2022)

Buena asistencia de Chuache, vamos bien.

Y Vinicius empieza a ganarse respeto si sigue así. Las burlas ya van siendo menos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2022)

carlos martinez es un miserable. en el balon ese que le da a nuestro negro en el pecho va y dice... le da en el brazo no??

bastardo.... aun me acuerdo del se nos escapa la liga... cuando el madrid ganaba en el espotifai....


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y el primero



Y yo en la calle bajando al perro


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Ago 2022)

Grande Vini


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Ago 2022)

A cuanto se paga la victoria del Real Madrid contra el Espanyol?

A 0'75?


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ago 2022)

Yo no soy racista pero...

Jugar contra este tipo de mamadous tiene que ser frustrante porque casi siempre son más fuertes y más rápidos,les regateas una vez y te recuperan enseguida...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 Ago 2022)

Que tal la mafia arbitral del farsa??
Sin balón empujón para echar fuera del campo a Vinicius y eso es jeje no lo hagas más.
Amarilla para cuando lo haga el Madrid


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Que tal la mafia arbitral del farsa??
> Sin balón empujón para echar fuera del campo a Vinicius y eso es jeje no lo hagas más.
> Amarilla para cuando lo haga el Madrid



El cerdo ese agarrando de la manga a Valverde. Parece el atlético


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> A cuanto se paga la victoria del Real Madrid contra el Espanyol?
> 
> A 0'75?



Pves el asvnto es que no están tan lejos de empatar


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (28 Ago 2022)

Algún enlace para verlo??


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2022)

Antes hablo, antes empatan


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ago 2022)

Mucho dominio pero hay que matar los partidos,si no puede ocurrir esto...


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Algún enlace para verlo??







__





1Stream - Watch Live Streams of NFL, NBA, Boxing, MMA


Free live streams of the NFL, NBA, Boxing, MMA and more. 1Stream is the best way to watch live sports online without cable TV.



1stream.top


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Ago 2022)

espagoooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## HArtS (28 Ago 2022)

Buffff, el Madrid perdió ímpetu y empató Joselu.


----------



## barullo (28 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Antes hablo, antes empatan


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Antes hablo, antes empatan



Cagüendios


----------



## Th89 (28 Ago 2022)

Limitao tiene un gafe importante


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Ago 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Algún enlace para verlo??








» Espanyol vs Real Madrid En Vivo | LaLiga | J-3


Ver Espanyol vs Real Madrid en vivo y gratis por internet




www.pirlotv.fr





(si lo ves usando una VPN conectada a un servidor extranjero no se te corta)


----------



## artemis (28 Ago 2022)

Grande Limitao, lleva dos asistencias ya esta liga no?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Buffff, el Madrid perdió ímpetu y empató Joselu.



pues tomar ventaja en la segunda parte va a ser la guerra. 
los equipos del martinez son una copia low cost de los del cholo.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Ago 2022)

La MMD (mamadús) da mucha sensacion de superioridad pero arriba este año ha vuelto EL GATO y nos va a costar


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Ago 2022)

He visto esto muchas veces, empiezan bien, meten un goly se paran, atra´s desajustes, Militao otra vez empanado y le regalas un gol a un equipo a l que has estado sometiendo casi todo el rato. No escarmientan. 
¿Benzema juega?


----------



## fachacine (28 Ago 2022)

Qué puta suerte han tenido con el rebote, joder, no estaban haciendo nada. Y Lucas Vater fuera ya, qué puto inútil


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Ago 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> La MMD (mamadús) da mucha sensacion de superioridad pero arriba este año ha vuelto EL GATO y nos va a costar



nah, pero negricius se ha puesto las pilas... por fin.
eso sí, el bailecito da ganas de pegarle un par de hostias...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (28 Ago 2022)

Me tome el trankimazin y se me están cerrando los ojos ya, me parece que no veo el final


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> He visto esto muchas veces, empiezan bien, meten un goly se paran, atra´s desajustes, Militao otra vez empanado y le regalas un gol a un equipo a l que has estado sometiendo casi todo el rato. No escarmientan.
> ¿Benzema juega?



si, ha desperdiciado un contraataque cojonudo. esto pinta a partido para rodrygo.

por cierto, acabo de ver el partido de mierda que echan gratis en gol el lunes.... cadiz- bilbao, viva el llogo bonito...... ya podian poner al patetico que juega este lunes ....


----------



## Gorrión (28 Ago 2022)

El madrid jugando en tercera marcha, me parece bien si es para estirar el estado de forma de los jugadores y evitar lesiones, pero después del primero deberían tener alguna fase para apretar y sentenciar el partido, han tenido 35 minutos después del gol para al menos apretar 10 y buscar el segundo.

Ahora a remar.


----------



## Fiodor (28 Ago 2022)

El Madrid ha empezado el partido con un ritmo muy alto. Se ha notado ese esfuerzo al final de la primera parte. No se puede jugar el mismo ritmo con Kroos que con Camavinga...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no soy racista pero...
> 
> Jugar contra este tipo de mamadous tiene que ser frustrante porque casi siempre son más fuertes y más rápidos,les regateas una vez y te recuperan enseguida...



pues van 1-1. y en el corner el blanco del español le gano el salto a su negro.... que si, que si, que son mas fuertes, que son mas fisicos.... pero esto no son matematicas y 2+2 no son necesariamente 4.

eso si, habra que ver en el minuto ochenta y pico como estan unos y otros...


----------



## ccc (28 Ago 2022)

Bueno, algo de mala suerte, porque el equipo ha jugado bastante bien.

Me ha gustado la prueba con Alaba de lateral, aunque tirando para el centro en posiciones de ataque. En una contra del espanyol ha recuperado su posicion sin problemas.

Thou tiene potencial para igualar/mejorar a Casemiro en su top.

Lo dicho, me ha gustado el equipo y las pruebas de Ancelotti. Por otra parte, Kroos y Modric muy bien,, asi que no creo que Cama pueda aportar algo.

Solo veo problemas en la banda derecha: Valverde no aporta una mierda al ataque. A ver si entra Rodrygo.


----------



## xilebo (28 Ago 2022)

Como se ha relajado el madrid en el final de la primera parte ganando el partido, a ver como empieza la segunda


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Ago 2022)

El trollazo del realizador enfoca a mariano y ausencio en el banquillo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Ago 2022)

25K espectadores... capacidad 40K.
Capasau?


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ago 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> 25K espectadores... capacidad 40K.
> Capasau?



Solo caben 40 ahí? Parece un estadio de 50 y pico así visto por la tele...


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2022)

La pregvntas es, ¿por qué jvega Vater?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Solo caben 40 ahí? Parece un estadio de 50 y pico así visto por la tele...



pero es muy poca asistencia para ser uno de los dos grandes partidos de la temporada, no?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 Ago 2022)

que dice el dealexandro ese que hay que quitar a uno del centro del campo y poner ahí un negro


----------



## Maestroscuroo (28 Ago 2022)

Y luego hay gente preguntándose porqué juega Mendy de titular.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2022)

joder que huevos le estan echando los pericos. estos como jueguen asi van a perder pocos partidos eh?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> que dice el dealexandro ese que hay que quitar a uno del centro del campo y poner ahí un negro



seria optimo quitar a dalesandro y poner lo que sea, desde un sordomudo random a una cotorra argentina del parque de la ciudadela.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Ago 2022)

Cambios antes del min 80? Davide ha perpetrado un parricidio


----------



## Th89 (28 Ago 2022)

Lucas Veves me desespera.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Ago 2022)

salen dos negros más
real negrid


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Ago 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> salen dos negros más
> real negrid



Es el plan kalergi


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ago 2022)

Se esta cociendo en el palco las contrataciones de oñeku y massana


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2022)

Los cambios ahora consisten en quitar blancos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Ago 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Es el plan kalergi



quita a dos blancos y mete a dos negrocs
endevé


----------



## ccc (28 Ago 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Cambios antes del min 80? Davide ha perpetrado un parricidio



Y me gustan los cambios.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ago 2022)

Atención salta la liebre.
Massana podría haber firmado un precontrato.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ago 2022)

Oñeku en rfi:

"Mi sueño siempre fue jugar en el Madrid, mi ídolo era Freddy Rincón"


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2022)

Si se lesiona Curtuá que se traigan a N'Kono


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se esta cociendo en el palco las contrataciones de oñeku y massana



y algun dia quien sabe si quizan cuezan en una olla a carletto o davide si las cosas van mal... y de postre, sandia, obviamente....



Suprimo dijo:


> Si se lesiona Curtuá que se traigan a N'Kono



o a jaques songo´ o


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Atención salta la liebre.
> Massana podría haber firmado un precontrato.



y moñeko?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Ago 2022)

san curtuá


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Oñeku en rfi:
> 
> "Mi sueño siempre fue jugar en el Madrid, mi ídolo era Freddy Rincón"


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2022)

Grandísimo docvmento:


----------



## xilebo (28 Ago 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> san curtuá



Esta achuchando mucho el espanyol, se masca la tragedia...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


>



y tú que haces aquí?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Ago 2022)

Algun GENIO ESTRATÉGICO del español ha deducido que hay que hay que atacar constantemente la banda de lucas vazquez


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Ago 2022)

entretenido el partido, sí señor


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ago 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> y tú que haces aquí?



Como elefante en cacharrería


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2022)

joder, que mal ejecutado el contraataque, iban tres y el tiro ha sido mucho menos peligroso de lo que pudo ser....


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> joder, que mal ejecutado el contraataque, iban tres y el tiro ha sido mucho menos peligroso de lo que pudo ser....



Camavinga ha conducido mal,luego ha dado un pase que perdía la ventaja que llevaba...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Ago 2022)

N'KONO


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 Ago 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> N'KONO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171938



delicious


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Ago 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> delicious



negricious


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Ago 2022)

joselu otro de los REbotados de la fabrica


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Ago 2022)

joder, al milímetro eh?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> joselu otro de los REbotados de la fabrica



yo creo que la mentalidad correcta del canterano blanco que vaya subiendo al castilla deberia ser ver el vaso medio lleno.... es decir, si despunta en el filial, no le faltaran ofertas de primera division, sobre todo si eres delantero. tratar de quitar el puesto a la estrella de turno es francamente mas fruto de una carambola que otra cosa...


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> N'KONO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171938



protagonizada por Eddy Murphy


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Ago 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> N'KONO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171938



¡¡Un jrande!!


----------



## Nkono (28 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> protagonizada por Eddy Murphy


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2022)

El Madrit está empatando contra un equipo con problemas de control


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Ago 2022)

Eddie Murphy


----------



## barullo (28 Ago 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> nah, pero negricius se ha puesto las pilas... por fin.
> eso sí, el bailecito da ganas de pegarle un par de hostias...



Luego hay futbolistas que no entienden por qué les tienen asco y se rascan la cabeza sin comprender...

Algo así como el Cristiano Penaldo y sus aspavientos y faltas de respeto al público y este mismo chaval con sus gestitos y celebraciones fuera de lugar...

Como son divos nadie les dice nada pero en los clubs les tendrían que dar algún cursillo de lo que no deben hacer en un campo de fútbol


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2022)

se va acercando el minuto ochenta. a ver esa supuesta superioridad fisica...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Luego hay futbolistas que no entienden por qué les tienen asco y se rascan la cabeza sin comprender...
> 
> Algo así como el Cristiano Penaldo y sus aspavientos y faltas de respeto al público y este mismo chaval con sus gestitos y celebraciones fuera de lugar...
> 
> Como son divos nadie les dice nada pero en los clubs les tendrían que dar algún cursillo de lo que no deben hacer en un campo de fútbol



no tiene nada que ver que sean del eterno rival, claro...


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Ago 2022)

Mala pinta está cogiendo BEnzema, pero mala.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> no tiene nada que ver que sean del eterno rival, claro...



me estoy acordando de la colleja que les metió Puyol a Neymar y Alves cuando hicieron el bailecito aquel... ¿os acordáis?


----------



## Gorrión (28 Ago 2022)

Camavinga a la izquierda ya y Ceballos por la derecha, que no dan una.


----------



## Roedr (28 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Mala pinta está cogiendo BEnzema, pero mala.



joderrrrrr


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Mala pinta está cogiendo BEnzema, pero mala.



Ya irán aprentando cvando llegue el mondial, amego


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 Ago 2022)

Sale Cebolla. A ver si me calla la boca y hace pases con peligro o de gol.
Pero no lo hará. Solo sirve de refresco.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Ago 2022)

Hoy no segarro amego


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ago 2022)

Camavinga le van a marear los equipos ingleses _y el psg desde ya_


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2022)

Quedan, si no me fallan las cosas, dos cambios, Mariano, Ausencio o el Grasas


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2022)

benzema hoy, un alma en pena...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ago 2022)

Delantero y lateral derecho necesitamos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Delantero y lateral derecho necesitamos.



hablaremos con la cruz roja, a ver que tienen en el ceti de melilla y en las canarias...


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ago 2022)

Gooooool de benzemalo


----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Ago 2022)

Siempre creimos


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 Ago 2022)

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal


----------



## Gorrión (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2022)

Y el amegol cvando menos lo esperabamos


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ago 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Siempre creimos



Yo no,pero vale lo mismo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2022)

que bien el gato benzema... empezaba a parecerse al capitan pelograsa en su ultima etapa de blanco y de repente... zas..... cazo al perico....


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ago 2022)

La verdad es que el remate ha sido muy plástico aunque haya sido a un metro de la portería...


----------



## xilebo (28 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> benzema hoy, un alma en pena...



Pero con gol


----------



## Th89 (28 Ago 2022)

Penamos innecesariamente.

Y ayer el vikingo con el rabo fuera.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero con gol



Y seguimos de flores


----------



## barullo (28 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> no tiene nada que ver que sean del eterno rival, claro...



Pues claro que no, estoy generalizando

El otro día Gerard Moreno hizo un gesto a la cámara de burla para sus hijas...

...pero es que eso de que "es para sus hijas" lo sabe él nada más ,y aunque sea cierto un gesto de ese tipo en un campo que no es el tuyo se puede interpretar -y se interpretó- como una burla

Y luego vienen los malentendidos y los aymadremias

¿Te imaginas que un jugador hiciera tras marcar un gol el saludo fascista y luego dijera "que es para sus hijos, que es que nos gustan mucho las pelis de romanos"  

Hay cosas que no se deben hacer porque son ambiguas y pueden interpretarse como recochineo contra el público o algo incluso peor, y ponerte a bailar lambada o posturitas soplapollas no viene a cuento en un partido de futbol o al menos en algunos en concreto no se debería hacer, como fuera de tu casa, que esos postureos sientan mal los haga quién los haga


----------



## qbit (28 Ago 2022)

Joer, 1 minuto como mínimo tengo de tiempo de retraso por Internet respecto del directo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Joer, 1 minuto como mínimo tengo de tiempo de retraso por Internet respecto del directo.



joder, yo en la primera parte grite gol y escucho en la calle..... lo llevas con retardo!!


----------



## xilebo (28 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y seguimos de flores



Total


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> joder, yo en la primera parte grite gol y escucho en la calle..... lo llevas con retardo!!



Podría haber sido peor,que por ese grito con retardo subiera la guardia civil a pedir explicaciones por verlo pirateado


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2022)

La hostia a Ceballos está dentro 

PD sigue siendo tarjeta


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2022)

la patada del portero a ceballos, nada.... ya mejor pitamos fuera juego.... el trampas y tal... no?


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ago 2022)

No debería ser fuera de juego,no hay pase,el balón viene de la patada del portero...


----------



## xilebo (28 Ago 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La hostia a Ceballos está dentro
> 
> PD sigue siendo tarjeta



Totalmente


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No debería ser fuera de juego,no hay pase,el balón viene de la patada del portero...



esperate que no le saquen tarjeta a ceballos ....


----------



## Gorrión (28 Ago 2022)

Pero que mierda de roja es esa?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 Ago 2022)

Después de comerse dos penaltis podría haber hecho la vista gorda con esto también, que no va a ningún sitio.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ago 2022)

Menudo patadon le mete


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Pero que mierda de roja es esa?



Una tarjeta correcta


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Pero que mierda de roja es esa?



Porque corta una acción manifiesta de gol y porque es un patadon...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 Ago 2022)

Bien Ceballos ahí.


----------



## Roedr (28 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no,pero vale lo mismo



hehe eres nuestro talismán Benzemista


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2022)

JOJOJOJOJOJO


----------



## Gorrión (28 Ago 2022)




----------



## Señor Moscoso (28 Ago 2022)

Este gol tambien cuenta para el balon d or amego


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Ago 2022)

joder, cabrera, como si me hubieran puesto a mi...


----------



## Roedr (28 Ago 2022)

El Gato sigue cazando ratones. Todo en orden.


----------



## qbit (28 Ago 2022)

Jodeos (una vez más) los antibenzemistas.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Ago 2022)

Empiezo a estar hasta lo cojones del fútbol con prorrogas, si meten un pvto gol, pitas, adios a todos y a la dvcha


----------



## Gorrión (28 Ago 2022)

Una noche mas del Real Trolil.

No se podía saber.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (29 Ago 2022)

VAMOOOOOOS JODER, HALA MADRID!!!!


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Ago 2022)

BEnzema listo en la falta, solo era tirar a puerta y ponen a los tios para tirara por ahí. A ver si mejora porque está muy fallón, termina el partido con dos goles, pero yo me quedo con el chumino, menuda pinta tiene tio.


----------



## Roedr (29 Ago 2022)

¿Cómo ha jugado Chumino?.


----------



## fachacine (29 Ago 2022)

Qué bueno es Rodrygo y qué bueno es Camavinga. Kroos al banquillo ya, Lucas Vater al Castilla.


----------



## ccc (29 Ago 2022)

Muy bien el equipo, grande Carletto en todo e inmejorable con sus cambios. Partido de los que juegas bien y se te complican, pero con el oficio de todos los jugadores y un gran entrenador se sacan adelante.

3 partidos fuera de casa, 3 victorias, equipo con buenas sensaciones y un entrenador que mejora con creces al del anyo anterior.


----------



## fachacine (29 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Cómo ha jugado Chumino?.



Bien, muy sólido, siempre bien colocado, nos vamos a olvidar de Casemiro muy pronto


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Cómo ha jugado Chumino?.



hizo faltas que tenia que hacer, y mantenia la posicion. yo creo que cumplio, sobre todo en la primera parte que el madrid queria jugar a controlar el juego y lo controlo. (otra cosa es que fuera una decision mas o menos acertada)


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Cómo ha jugado Chumino?.



para mi muy bien, con balón y sin él, no podemos decir de la defensa, MIlitao mal, Rudiger regular, Alaba bien con los centros. A ver si sienta cabeza Militao. Encma chumi ha dado la primera asistencia a Vini, fuerte, saca el balón claro, muro defensivo,, etc, ese tie promete, no protesta, no se mete en líos, creo que no se van a arrepentir del cambio de cromos.


----------



## Gorrión (29 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Cómo ha jugado Chumino?.



Ha dejado surcos, con asistencia incluida.


----------



## ccc (29 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Cómo ha jugado Chumino?.



Chumino hoy ha sido un 10: En esa posicion no he visto nada igual desde hace tiempo; creo que con Chou, Valverde y Camavinga tenemos la medjor media joven de europa.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (29 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Bien, muy sólido, siempre bien colocado, nos vamos olvidar de Casemiro muy pronto



bueno a ver si no se folla a la hija de carletto....


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Ago 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Chumino hoy ha sido un 10: En esa posicion no he visto nada igual desde hace tiempo; creo que con Chou, Valverde y Camavinga tenemos la medjor media joven de europa.



yo agradeceria que bajaran a valverde al medio del campo, me parece mas util partiendo desde atras que ese invento de ponerlo de extremo.


----------



## xilebo (29 Ago 2022)

*Benzema sale al rescate*

El Real Madrid se lleva los tres puntos con sufrimiento gracias a dos goles de Benzema en los minutos finales. Vinicius adelantó al Madrid y Joselu empató al filo del descanso.


----------



## ccc (29 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Qué bueno es Rodrygo y qué bueno es Camavinga. Kroos al banquillo ya, Lucas Vater al Castilla.



Lo de lucas es increible, cada vez que comienza la temporada es un suplicio; despues va cogiendo forma y bueno, a mi me vale, pese a las criticas. Pero ojo, hoy han jugado muy bien Kroos y Modric: La primera parte ha sido de 10. Y Chou esta en modo verterano, como si hubiera jugado en el equipo 10 anyos. Lo de Cama y sus cambios de ritmo han sido un escandalo, pero tb los ha hecho con un equipo mas cansado y menos ordenado.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Benzema sale al rescate*
> 
> El Real Madrid se lleva los tres puntos con sufrimiento gracias a dos goles de Benzema en los minutos finales. Vinicius adelantó al Madrid y Joselu empató al filo del descanso.



Al resccate, hombre, después de todo lo que ha fallado todo el partido, no ha sido precisamente un gran partido, pero cierto que se agradece que al final haya aparecidol


----------



## fachacine (29 Ago 2022)

Lo que es el fútbol, para mí mal partido de Benzema y al final se va con 2 goles.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues claro que no, estoy generalizando
> 
> El otro día Gerard Moreno hizo un gesto a la cámara de burla para sus hijas...
> 
> ...



joder, me has recordado a un delantero bastante pintoresco que tuvo el valencia a finales de siglo. se llamaba leandro y cada vez que marcaba un gol se iba al corner se ponia a cuatro patas y hacia el gesto de mear cual perrete..... no veas tu como se puso una aficion rival, no me acuerdo cual.... pero si, en el fondo llevas razon.

yo creo que todas estas subnormalidades son fruto de haber ensalzado tanto al futbolista por encima del propio futbol y se amplifica con las redes sociales, de manera que ya cualquier subnormalidad que haga un futbolista dentro o fuera de la cancha es noticia en el diario digital de turno...


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> joder, me has recordado a un delantero bastante pintoresco que tuvo el valencia a finales de siglo. se llamaba leandro y cada vez que marcaba un gol se iba al corner se ponia a cuatro patas y hacia el gesto de mear cual perrete..... no veas tu como se puso una aficion rival, no me acuerdo cual.... pero si, en el fondo llevas razon.
> 
> yo creo que todas estas subnormalidades son fruto de haber ensalzado tanto al futbolista por encima del propio futbol y se amplifica con las redes sociales, de manera que ya cualquier subnormalidad que haga un futbolista dentro o fuera de la cancha es noticia en el diario digital de turno...



Lo recuerdo, se lio una buena, al final lo tuvo que dejar de hacer.


----------



## Roshi (29 Ago 2022)

Todos los que criticáis a benzema sois unos retrasados mentales o del palancas. No hay más.

partido difícil, pero bien solventando. El “filial” del madrid perdiendo tiempo desde el minuto 60.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Ago 2022)

Roshi dijo:


> Todos los que criticáis a benzema sois unos retrasados mentales o del palancas. No hay más.
> 
> partido difícil, pero bien solventando. El “filial” del madrid perdiendo tiempo desde el minuto 60.



No está bien desde que empezó, hoy ha fallado mucho hasta la aparición estelar al final, los goles, un remate de cabeza, decir que esta fallón es la realidad, guste o no. Deseando que sea el del final del partido, no el del resto, se le necesita.


----------



## sinosuke (29 Ago 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pero ojo, hoy han jugado muy bien Kroos y Modric: La primera parte ha sido de 10.



Hasta me haces dudar de que hayamos visto el mismo partido........


Camavinga si no se estropea puede hacer historia en el Madrid. 

Aparte... mejor no hablar del arbitraje....con la mitad de las faltas que le han hecho hoy al Vinicius, si éste fuera Messi ya habría conseguido una roja y un par de amarillas para el contrario...para que luego vengan con la milonga de que "hay que proteger a los jugadores talentosos", pero no aclararon de qué club. La mano del infame Roures y Mediapro es alargada y se nota hasta en el VAR (que no se por qué ahora le llaman "bor" en las retransmisiones...)



.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo recuerdo, se lio una buena, al final lo tuvo que dejar de hacer.



he encontrado esto...








Qué fue de… Leandro Machado: el delantero que 'orinó' a la afición del Atlético


Por nuestra Liga han pasado muchos jugadores brasileños, algunos con más pena que gloria. El de hoy está entre los primeros, si tenemos en cuenta que por lo que más se le recuerda es por una celebración. Es Leandro Machado. ¿Quién era?: Un delantero brasileño de mediados de los 90 a finales de...



blogs.20minutos.es







sinosuke dijo:


> La mano del infame Roures y Mediapro es alargada y se nota hasta en el VAR (que no se por qué ahora le llaman "bor" en las retransmisiones...).



supongo que para evitar el juego de palabras facilon y evitar chistes....


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Ago 2022)

todo el madrid bien
excepto :
flojos : militao , lucas vazquez
modric medio desaparecido
benzema bastante desaparecido en la primera parte y en la segunda apareció

pero en general el equipo bien

tchouameni ya demostrando que es titular y una torre de corte de juego rival indispensable para el madrid en el centro del campo
casemiro ya seria suplente con respecto a tchouameni

camavinga lo mismo aunque mas ofensivo
estos dos son ya para titular

ceballos de refresco y buena jugada al final


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ago 2022)

Necesitamos a oñeku y massana.


----------



## Fiodor (29 Ago 2022)

Un buen partido que se ha podido estropear por errores defensivos... No todo es culpa de la defensa. Con Kroos y Modric jugando juntos, el Madrid pierde velocidad de ataque y trabajo defensivo. Creo que es el momento de plantear que solamente juegue uno de los dos como titular en cada partido...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Ago 2022)

lo que mas me gusta es ver como estos equipos antimadridistas contra el Madrid : se desfondan , se desgastan hasta el extremo , corren como nunca , luchan como gladiadores hasta la muerte , etc etc etc , para al final ver como pierden a veces por la minima , y quedan para su siguiente partido bien jodidos animicamente y bien desgastados fisicamente .

aquel 1-2 del Madrid contra el puto valencia en valencia
aquel 2-3 del Madrid contra el puto sevilla en sevilla
etc etc etc
...
y hoy lo mismo : ese 1-2 contra el puto espanYol de mierda que al final ya 1-3 y a irse jodidos a casa


es el clasico partido donde el espanyol , el valencia , el sevilla , ... todo ellos de mierda , hacen el partido de su vida contra el Madrid , y luego al sieguiente empatan o pierden contra un mallorca , un osasuna , ...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Ago 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Un buen partido que se ha podido estropear por errores defensivos... No todo es culpa de la defensa. Con Kroos y Modric jugando juntos, el Madrid pierde velocidad de ataque y trabajo defensivo. Creo que es el momento de plantear que solamente juegue uno de los dos como titular en cada partido...



para mi de hecho el primer cambio hubiera sido no rodrygo por valverde, sino rodrygo por kroos de manera que rodrygo tomara el puesto de valverde y este bajase a tomar la posicion de kroos y luego ya si eso se le cambia en el 80 por ceballos si procede.

Los reservas salen con ganas y ceballos se juega el tipo , importante en el 1-3


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> hablaremos con la cruz roja, a ver que tienen en el ceti de melilla y en las canarias...



 jo fruta


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Ago 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Un buen partido que se ha podido estropear por errores defensivos... No todo es culpa de la defensa. Con Kroos y Modric jugando juntos, el Madrid pierde velocidad de ataque y trabajo defensivo. Creo que es el momento de plantear que solamente juegue uno de los dos como titular en cada partido...



sobre la defensa :

militao está en modo atontao en fases del partido

y ..... :
courtois que está hoy entre los mejores porteros del mundo , el fallo que le veo desde hace AÑOS es que NO SALE
casi siempre se queda sobre la linea de gol ,
joder incluso cuando le rematan desde DENTRO del AREA PEQUEÑA!!!!
y claro : le rematan y tiene que hacer paradas de escandalo que alguna se las come como es normal

pero es que mide 2 metros , y saltando son 3 o 3,5 metros : salta , coge el balon , y FIN de la jugada joder!
o al menos despeja a tomar por culo de puños y listo.
todo balon aereo tendria que ser suyo sin excepcion.
pues no : cuantos le rematan incluso dentro del area pequeña que ya es el colmo
en fin... esto no entiendo como no lo ven los preparadores de porteros del Madrid

si a cortois le enseñaran a salir a por el balon y a adueñarse de todo balon aereo : tendriamos al mejor portero del mundo por años


----------



## Edu.R (29 Ago 2022)

Son 3 victorias fuera de casa. No desdeñemos esto, que el año pasado la diferencia la hicimos fuera de casa.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (29 Ago 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Un buen partido que se ha podido estropear por errores defensivos... No todo es culpa de la defensa. Con Kroos y Modric jugando juntos, el Madrid pierde velocidad de ataque y trabajo defensivo. Creo que es el momento de plantear que solamente juegue uno de los dos como titular en cada partido...



Completamente de acuerdo. 
Las conclusiones del partido están muy claras: 
1. Tchouameni titular indiscutible
2. Camavinga titular indiscutible
3. Kroos o Modric pueden jugar bastantes partidos, pero uno u otro; nunca los dos juntos. 
4. Valverde cumple de extremo, pero su puesto es en el centro del campo con el Chumi y con Camavinga. 
5. Rodrygo debe tener mucho más protagonismo. Este es el año de su consagración; como el anterior fue el de Vini. 

En general, me voy bastante satisfecho. El Español es un buen equipo y ha jugado muy bien. Benzema aún está cogiendo forma y se le nota. Pero, nada, 3 partidos (todos fuera de casa) y 9 puntos. Es para estar contento.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Ago 2022)

yo tengo morbosa curiosidad en ver la reaccion de la prensa cuando el madrid tenga un bache de resultados, que tarde o temprano llegara...

me pregunto que podra, si el antimadridismo ciego y por tanto critiquen el nivel de negritud de la platilla o si vencera el nivel de wokismo y culparan a los pocos blancos de la plantilla, aunque ni jueguen, como por ejemplo ausencio o el defensa aragones ese que ya ni recuerdo como se llama....

joder, casi estoy deseando que llegue el bache para salir de dudas....


----------



## _Suso_ (29 Ago 2022)

Acabo de llegar a Canarias, a mi casa, el partido del Madrid me ha pillado volando.

Algún alma misericordiosa le podría decir a una buena persona como yo cómo ha sido el partido?


----------



## filets (29 Ago 2022)

Mathias Pogba confirma en Twitter la información que había salido en Francia de que su hermano, Paul Pogba, había contratado a un morabito para hacer brujería y lesionar a Kylian Mbappé. 

COSAS DE NIGROS


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Acabo de llegar a Canarias, a mi casa, el partido del Madrid me ha pillado volando.
> 
> Algún alma misericordiosa le podría decir a una buena persona como yo cómo ha sido el partido?



Primera parte: el madrid controla el centro del campo y aprieta sin crear muchas ocasiones. A pessr de ello un buen balon de valverde a negricius hace el gol.
Al borde del descanso militao la caga y 1-1.

Segundo tiempo: se rompe el partido y hay mas contrataques de ambos. Perdona el español pero benzema no. En el descuento expulsion justa del portero local y 1-3, resultado engañoso.

Bien chuameni, bien negricius. Mal militao, benzema en modo piloto automatico mete dos goles al final cuando menos lo esperaba yo demostrando que si la metes, da igual lo que hayas hecho antes, el gol es lo importante.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> lo que mas me gusta es ver como estos equipos antimadridistas contra el Madrid : se desfondan , se desgastan hasta el extremo , corren como nunca , luchan como gladiadores hasta la muerte , etc etc etc , para al final ver como pierden a veces por la minima , y quedan para su siguiente partido bien jodidos animicamente y bien desgastados fisicamente .
> 
> aquel 1-2 del Madrid contra el *puto* valencia en valencia
> aquel 2-3 del Madrid contra el *puto* sevilla en sevilla
> ...



Deberían echarte del foro por cagarte en los demás.


----------



## kdjdw (29 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Acabo de llegar a Canarias, a mi casa, el partido del Madrid me ha pillado volando.
> 
> Algún alma misericordiosa le podría decir a una buena persona como yo cómo ha sido el partido?



El Madrid bien se adelanta y se relaja y el Español le acaba agobiando y empatando, y cuando parecía que quedaba en empate y primer fracaso el amego mete dos goles en los 5 minutos finales como siempre.

Resumen, preocupante pero bien Chuameni, Vini y Camavinga. Rodrygo también bien.


----------



## _Suso_ (29 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Primera parte: el madrid controla el centro del campo y aprieta sin crear muchas ocasiones. A pessr de ello un buen balon de valverde a negricius hace el gol.
> Al borde del descanso militao la caga y 1-1.
> 
> Segundo tiempo: se rompe el partido y hay mas contrataques de ambos. Perdona el español pero benzema no. En el descuento expulsion justa del portero local y 1-3, resultado engañoso.
> ...





kdjdw dijo:


> El Madrid bien se adelanta y se relaja y el Español le acaba agobiando y empatando, y cuando parecía que quedaba en empate y primer fracaso el amego mete dos goles en los 5 minutos finales como siempre.
> 
> Resumen, preocupante pero bien Chuameni, Vini y Camavinga. Rodrygo también bien.



Mil gracias, aún queda buena gente en este foro, si estuvierais aquí os invitaba a un cachito de queso que compré en el mercado medieval de San Esteban hoy, que ya puede estar bueno porque menuda clavada me metieron


----------



## qbit (29 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> yo tengo morbosa curiosidad en ver la reaccion de la prensa cuando el madrid tenga un bache de resultados, que tarde o temprano llegara...



Si yo fuera el club, ante cualquier crítica contra el equipo les trolearía diciendo que es por racismo.


----------



## qbit (29 Ago 2022)

Roshi dijo:


> Todos los que criticáis a benzema sois unos retrasados mentales o del palancas. No hay más.
> 
> partido difícil, pero bien solventando. El “filial” del madrid perdiendo tiempo desde el minuto 60.



Benzema tiene una intuición y colocación posicional increíble, además de otras cualidades. Gracia a eso ha metido muchos goles, como el de hoy o cuando se lo quita al portero.

Es que aquí sólo se valora el rendimiento de los futbolistas sin ponerlo en contexto con los marcajes que reciben o con cómo juega el rival. Así se leen las tonterías que se leen.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (29 Ago 2022)

Me quedé dormido en el segundo tiempo. Grande el Gato!


----------



## feps (29 Ago 2022)

Hola, soy Edu.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Ago 2022)

Bueno merengones...

Mi análisis del partido después de lo vivido ayer noche en Cornellà:

Un Español muy bravo que no ha merecido perder. Seguimos necesitando un portero de verdad, un central que mejore lo que hay y bandas arriba. Ridícula celebración del gol a Cabrera de los jugadores del Madrid, impropia de un equipo de esta categoría. Eso ha sido lamentable, propio de Lapuertas y culerdos... No lo esperaba del Real Madrid, la verdad...

Pues eso...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (29 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Bueno merengones...
> 
> Mi análisis del partido después de lo vivido ayer noche en Cornellà:
> 
> ...



“Un español muy bravo”. Una piara de cerdos querrás decir.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> lo que mas me gusta es ver como estos equipos antimadridistas contra el Madrid : se desfondan , se desgastan hasta el extremo , corren como nunca , luchan como gladiadores hasta la muerte , etc etc etc , para al final ver como pierden a veces por la minima , y quedan para su siguiente partido bien jodidos animicamente y bien desgastados fisicamente .
> 
> aquel 1-2 del Madrid contra el puto valencia en valencia
> aquel 2-3 del Madrid contra el puto sevilla en sevilla
> ...



¿ Pero que dices nene ????

A ver.... Que te metas con Valencias, Sevillas y demás me la pela infinito; pero no consiento que nos llames Español de mierda... ¿ Acaso tenemos que poneros alfombra roja en el campo ???...

No soy gilipollas y sé ver perfectamente la diferencia de calidad de un equipo a otro... Pero tienes que entender que ganarle a un R.M. o a los cerdos palanqueros es un hito para cualquier profesional del fútbol... Es normal...

Perder contra el R.M. no es un drama, es lo LÓGICO, viendo cómo está montado el chiringuito y si los partidos que hacemos contra el resto de equipos son penosos ( que no te quito razón ), no te da derecho a criticar lo que hagan contra tu equipo si no eres socio/simpatizante del Español... Actúas cómo un culerdo...Excusas de equipo perdedor... El RM tiene OBLIGACIÓN de ganar SIEMPRE... Nosotros somos otra historia, nen... 

Pide disculpas por insultar e ir de prepotente, anda, que eso te hará más grande...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> “Un español muy bravo”. Una piara de cerdos querrás decir.



Otro culerdo en la sala...

¿ Pero tú sabes lo que es un balón de fútbol ????.... Ya no te hablo del juego, que veo que debes ser de esos modernitos del " jogo bonito " y esas mierdas para borregos imberbes....


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (29 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Otro culerdo en la sala...
> 
> ¿ Pero tú sabes lo que es un balón de fútbol ????.... Ya no te hablo del juego, que veo que debes ser de esos modernitos del " jogo bonito " y esas mierdas para borregos imberbes....



Pero tú has visto las entradas, cargas y pisotones que dieron la banda del Español a los jugadores del madrid ayer
los agarrones, la patada del cerdo del portero?
A otro perro con ese collar que tantas tontadas tan pronto no son buenas


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Ago 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Hasta me haces dudar de que hayamos visto el mismo partido........
> 
> 
> Camavinga si no se estropea puede hacer historia en el Madrid.
> ...



El árbitro de pena, además, el cuento de los jugadores del español ha sido muy bueno, se desplomaban en cuanto les tocaban el brazo, el pecho, etc.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Mil gracias, aún queda buena gente en este foro, si estuvierais aquí os invitaba a un cachito de queso que compré en el mercado medieval de San Esteban hoy, que ya puede estar bueno porque menuda clavada me metieron



Piensa en los años que tiene ese queso desde el medievo.  En esos sitios no ponen precios, luego cuando compras te llega la sorpresa.


----------



## hijodepantera (29 Ago 2022)

Dos penaltis tangados y casi sin repetición. 
La mano de Roures es alargada.
El ojo morado del obeso presidente del farsa demuestra que nos enfrentamos a una auténtica mafia criminal.


----------



## feps (29 Ago 2022)

Mediapro controla el VAR y la realización televisiva. En el fondo es un escándalo porque asistimos impasibles a una competición adulterada, a la medida de su amo, que no es Tebas sino Roures. 

Por otro lado, Medina Cantalejo podría explicar por qué el Español no acabó el partido al menos con cuatro tarjetas amarillas


----------



## filets (29 Ago 2022)

Ayer nos ROBARON dos goles legales y un penalty

Lo del VAR no tiene nombre


Da la impresion de que el balon ya ha salido de la bota de Kroos y que deberian haber cogido el frame anterior




Pero es que esta línea ya es la repera. Es CLARAMENTE mas larga que la pierna de Benzema. Linea que no hace falta porque la punta del pie esta en el suelo. No hace falta bajar nada




Ahora comparad con imagen VAR al Barça. El balon aun esta en la bota del jugador. La linea que baja la rodilla al suelo la mitad de longitud respecto a la de Benzema aunque ambos tienen la pierna flexionada


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mediapro controla el VAR y la realización televisiva. En el fondo es un escándalo porque asistimos impasibles a una competición adulterada, a la medida de su amo, que no es Tebas sino Roures.
> 
> Por otro lado, Medina Cantalejo podría explicar por qué el Español no acabó el partido al menos con cuatro tarjetas amarillas



No van a explicar nunca nada, son el tinglado, nada más empezar falta de tarjeta, el señor árbitro no pito ni falta, estaba bien cerca. El sistema es corrupto, una liga donde presidente federación hace negocios con jugadores de clubs, donde avalistas son los que dan las imágenes, etc, es corrupción, hay tanta como en el congreso de los diputados.


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Ago 2022)

Buen partido, el español será la revelación este año
camavinga titular ya!
aurelio dentro del campo parece que mide 4 metros
antonio pinta central titular junto a militao 
pinta bien la cosa


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ayer nos ROBARON dos goles legales y un penalty
> 
> Lo del VAR no tiene nombre
> Ver archivo adjunto 1172133
> ...



Nacho tellado ya ha hecho informes al respecto, incluso para la premier, manipulan a la hora d e tirar las líneas, esto lo vamos a tener, el sistema está podrido, además, tienen a los medios comprados.


----------



## Dr.Muller (29 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Otro culerdo en la sala...
> 
> ¿ Pero tú sabes lo que es un balón de fútbol ????.... Ya no te hablo del juego, que veo que debes ser de esos modernitos del " jogo bonito " y esas mierdas para borregos imberbes....



Tranquilo perico
este año si tenéis entrenador ya lo verás


----------



## The Replicant (29 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ayer nos ROBARON dos goles legales y un penalty
> 
> Lo del VAR no tiene nombre
> Ver archivo adjunto 1172133
> ...



el FC Palancas/Roures haciendo de las suyas, y con el beneplácito de los mass mierda "madridistas"


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Ago 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> el FC Palancas/Roures haciendo de las suyas, y con el beneplácito de los mass mierda "madridistas"



Hay más mierda antis, a eso es lo que se refiere, creo entender.


----------



## BBorg (29 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Pero que dices nene ????
> 
> A ver.... Que te metas con Valencias, Sevillas y demás me la pela infinito; pero no consiento que nos llames Español de mierda... ¿ Acaso tenemos que poneros alfombra roja en el campo ???...
> 
> ...



¿Por qué piensas que nos tiene que caer bien el EspanYol siendo otro equipo catalán de mierda traidor a España y enemigo que hace propaganda separatista catalufa teniendo además ese nombre manchado escrito en catalán?

Es el equipo de los charnegos socialistas que ya sabemos que son tan gentuza como los de los 8 apellidos. Xavi es el típico charnego catalán odioso y así son los del Español, socialistas de mierda andaluces de Tarrasa, Manresa, Badalona que votan al PSOE y son tan traidores como los otros o más.

A mí me da mucho más asco el Español que el Barcelona porque el que hace más daño es el traidor que crees aliado y aquí estamos en guerra muchacho no estamos para tonterías con un club que se cambia el nombre con clara demostración de hostilidad al resto de España.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Ago 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ Pero que dices nene ????
> 
> A ver.... Que te metas con Valencias, Sevillas y demás me la pela infinito; pero no consiento que nos llames Español de mierda... ¿ Acaso tenemos que poneros alfombra roja en el campo ???...
> 
> ...




prepotentes sois vosotros y equipos como vosotros
que contra el Madrid jugais a MUERTE los 90 minutos haciendo el partido de vuestra vida
y luego contra el resto de equipos bajais el ritmo para empatar o perder con mallorcas , osasunas , getafes .....

si jugarais a MUERTE con todos esos equipos que son de vuestro nivel en lugar de contra el Madrid
les ganariais y hasta podriais jugar europa li
pero lo vuestro no es eso : lo vuestro es ganar al Madrid e intentar joder al Madrid

lo dicho : que os jodan a vosotros
el espanYol otro equipo que se ha desgastado hasta el extremo contra el Madrid , para encima acabar perdiendo : disfrutadlo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Deberían echarte del foro por cagarte en los demás.



los naziSSeparatistas especialmente los del farsa VARsa sois caganers especializados en todos los sentidos


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Ago 2022)

Los mejores ayer del madrid... Aurelio, edu y vini


----------



## Paobas (29 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> joder, me has recordado a un delantero bastante pintoresco que tuvo el valencia a finales de siglo. se llamaba leandro y cada vez que marcaba un gol se iba al corner se ponia a cuatro patas y hacia el gesto de mear cual perrete..... no veas tu como se puso una aficion rival, no me acuerdo cual.... pero si, en el fondo llevas razon.
> 
> yo creo que todas estas subnormalidades son fruto de haber ensalzado tanto al futbolista por encima del propio futbol y se amplifica con las redes sociales, de manera que ya cualquier subnormalidad que haga un futbolista dentro o fuera de la cancha es noticia en el diario digital de turno...



VS Atlético de Madrid


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Ago 2022)

__





El Real Madrid 'regala' a Mariano - Estadio Deportivo


Ante las dificultades presentadas por el delantero para salir, el conjunto blanco está dispuesto a cederle sin pedir nada a cambio en su último año de contrato; 'sólo' es necesario hacerse cargo de su ficha esta temporada a razón de 9'5 millones de euros brutos




www.estadiodeportivo.com





Se cuece una nueva aberración financiera del dios del antimadridismo: FloPer... 

2 opciones:
- O se queda cobrando 10 M EUR por no jugar (estilo Bale, Isco, hazard, etc...)
- O se va gratis un jugador, *de la cantera*, por el que se pagaron 25 M EUR de traspaso.

Este es el verdadero Floper, un psicópata y un paleto que se dedica a saquear al RM.

FloPer es como el socialismo y los florentinistas son como los votantes socialistas. Les roban, les mean y cagan en la cara... y siguen apoyando al socialismo. Es acojonante.


----------



## BBorg (29 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo vendió por 8 lo recompró por 22, perdió 14, eso no es nada y tenía un 9 suplente competente que gustaba al Bernabéu por entonces. 

No paras de escribir tonterías. A estas alturas en que Florentino se ha consolidado como el segundo presidente más triunfador de la historia del fútbol mundial y ha consolidado al Madrid como el más grande sin discusión dejando a sus perseguidores a años luz y destrozados anímicamente con una economía ejemplar nadie te va a hacer mucho caso cuando lo critiques. Ya no lo criticamos ninguno. Ni a Carletto. Te tienes que rendir a la evidencia de que saben mucho más que tú y que son el mejor presidente y el mejor entrenador de la historia por su palmares.


----------



## spam (29 Ago 2022)

Alguno que opina por aquí demasiado a la ligera tendría que vivir en Cataluña para saber lo que es ser del Espanyol y el valor que tiene. Un abrazo a los pericos.


----------



## The Replicant (29 Ago 2022)

Aubameyang, víctima de un robo violento


Según El País, varios encapuchados entraron en la casa del jugador del Barcelona para robar y fue golpeado.




as.com





*Los ladrones, según varios testigos, han huido en un Audi A3 de color blanco.*
para más inri


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Ago 2022)

El español ayer salió a hacer el partido que tenía que hacer.

Ahora lo que toca es no perder puntos contra los rivales directos y si se puede encular al palancalona.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (29 Ago 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Aubameyang, víctima de un robo violento
> 
> 
> Según El País, varios encapuchados entraron en la casa del jugador del Barcelona para robar y fue golpeado.
> ...



y el escudo del RM en el capó


----------



## xilebo (29 Ago 2022)

Buena reaccion del madrid en el campo del espanyol, que la temporada pasada se perdio alli


----------



## The Replicant (29 Ago 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> El ojo morado del obeso presidente del farsa demuestra que nos enfrentamos a una auténtica mafia criminal.



le han metido una palanca por el ojo

taluecs


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo del VAR no tiene nombre



*El VAR es mierda*. Atenta contra la esencia del fútbol. El fútbol es tiempo real y actitud... no una mierda manipulada de proyecciones, fotogramas, píxeles, parones, goles interruptus, etc...

Igual que la mierda de las *pausas de hidratación*. Nos están allanando el terreno para clavarnos el partido, valga la redundancia, *partido en cuartos para endiñarnos más publicidad*. Las TVs se quejan de que con el previo, descanso y postpartido no tienen suficiente tiempo de rentabilizar los derechos de retransmisión.

Por no hablar del sueño húmedo de FloPer: la *hierba artificial*. Lo de partidos con *techo cerrado* ya es aberrante pero si además autorizan la hierba artificial y los cuartos nos habrían robado el fútbol tal y como lo conocimos ... y nos habrían endiñado la mierda de las franquicias yanquis.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> No paras de escribir tonterías. A estas alturas en que Florentino se ha consolidado como el segundo presidente más triunfador de la historia del fútbol mundial y ha consolidado al Madrid como el más grande sin discusión dejando a sus perseguidores a años luz y destrozados anímicamente con una economía ejemplar nadie te va a hacer mucho caso cuando lo critiques.



Por favor, ¿me puedes explicar por qué ni Mbappé ni Haaland están jugando en el RM en la actualidad?

Por favor, ¿me puedes explicar el esperpento de la Superliga en plena Champions League con la superpresentación en el Chiringuito de Pedrerol, Roncero y Alfredo duro?

Por favor, ¿me puedes explicar la gestión y/o salidas de Bale, Isco, Hazard, James Rodríguez, Mariano... ?

Por favor, ¿me puedes explicar por qué el Castilla lleva casi 2 décadas en 2ªB durante el Florentinato?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> No paras de escribir tonterías. A estas alturas en que Florentino se ha consolidado como el segundo presidente más triunfador de la historia del fútbol mundial y ha consolidado al Madrid como el más grande sin discusión dejando a sus perseguidores a años luz y destrozados anímicamente con una economía ejemplar nadie te va a hacer mucho caso cuando lo critiques.






¿Me puedes explicar cómo, después de 2.000 M EUR de inversión el Bernabéu va a parecer un fubolín con respecto a otros grandes estadios del mundo, incluída la cuadra del Crimen Organizado de Barcelona?

Pregunta bonus: ¿Me puedes explicar cómo es que en todos los demás estadios no les ha dado por poner techo y césped retráctil?


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Ago 2022)

algunas imagenes espectaculares en este video...espero vivir lo suficiente para verlo terminado algun dia


----------



## kakarot (29 Ago 2022)

Que emoción...


----------



## Th89 (29 Ago 2022)

Ausencio, sinsangre, fuera de este club, YA.

Se cree Garrincha y no llega a Lucas Vázquez.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (29 Ago 2022)

spam dijo:


> Alguno que opina por aquí demasiado a la ligera tendría que vivir en Cataluña para saber lo que es ser del Espanyol y el valor que tiene. Un abrazo a los pericos.





Tubiegah dijo:


> El español ayer salió a hacer el partido que tenía que hacer.
> 
> Ahora lo que toca es no perder puntos contra los rivales directos y si se puede encular al palancalona.



Gracias...

Veo que hay todavía madridistas sensatos que saben lo que es el fútbol profesional y distinguir entre aficiones, directivas y jugadores, que cada uno está en un plano diferente...

Por lo demás, que tengáis suerte de aquí en adelante... Un saludo a los madridistas de bien...


----------



## ravenare (29 Ago 2022)

Te golean y agradeces. Se puede ser más cuckold?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> El español ayer salió a hacer el partido que tenía que hacer.
> 
> Ahora lo que toca es no perder puntos contra los rivales directos y si se puede encular al palancalona.



A mí el tema de los equipos "pequeños" jugando contra Madrid y Barça sólo me tocan los huevos dos cosas: que se dejen pasar por encima para ahorrar fuerzas para el siguiente partido (incluyendo temas como forzar la quinta amarilla para ese partido), y que vayan a lesionar cuando tienen el partido perdido (o cuando no se juegan nada porque es al final de la temporada y ya están salvados/descendidos/etc ).

No vi el partido pero por lo que leo el Espanyol no hizo ninguna de esas dos cosas.


----------



## xilebo (29 Ago 2022)

*Arde el mercado: situación límite para Asensio, RdT...*

A falta de cuatro días para el cierre del mercado de fichajes, varios jugadores mantienen su futuro como una incógnita sin resolver.


----------



## barullo (29 Ago 2022)

Os voy a preguntar por un forero madridista

No recuerdo el nick pero se trataba de un forero muy veterano con cuenta de 2005 y que escribía mucho aqui en el hilo del madrí...

Hace ya bastante que no le leo, por lo menos un año o quizá más

Era muy madridista y metía baza por todo el foro, no sé si alguién le recordará


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Ago 2022)

José Ramón de la morena? Ni idea,es lo que se me ha venido a la cabeza,aunque con los datos que das...

Busca ediciones de este hilo de años anteriores,será más fácil.


----------



## barullo (29 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> José Ramón de la morena? Ni idea,es lo que se me ha venido a la cabeza,aunque con los datos que das...



Tenia un dibujo en el avatar de algo rojo y lo demás en blanco y negro. No lo recuerdo bien. Era como un bicho, un pulpo o una estrella de mar o un alien...no lo recuerdo bien

La cuenta era de las más antigüas por no decir la más antigüa. De 2005. Hay mucha gente de 2006 pero de 2005 era el único.

Es la única pista que te puedo dar


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Ago 2022)

Pues eso,mira hilos antiguos,si metía tanta baza seguro que no tardas en localizarlo,yo ni idea...pero es que para mí todos sois npc sin identidad propia,ni os distingo


----------



## vurvujo (29 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Hola, soy Edu.



Qué verticalidad da Eduardo. 
Para ponerle una pega, en las dos contras del inicio del vídeo, tomó malas decisiones el pase atrás a Benzema o el intento de remate. Siento que es más sustituto de Kroos que de Modric, especialmente si se necesita revolucionar el partido.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Ago 2022)

Que horripilante "el portero" del Espanyol (o con ñ,que no se ofenda nadie) en el tercer gol,que es casi un pase a la red

que vale que no esté acostumbrado,pero por tirarse un poquito no le iba a pasar nada,que es césped y esta blandito...


----------



## vurvujo (29 Ago 2022)

A todo esto.... Marcelo prácticamente retirado. Cómo se puede caer tan pronto y tan rápido.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> algunas imagenes espectaculares en este video...espero vivir lo suficiente para verlo terminado algun dia



Lo del césped retráctil tiene para largo... y será *imposible *jugar en el Bernabéu 1 ó 2 temporadas como mínimo...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> A todo esto.... Marcelo prácticamente retirado. Cómo se puede caer tan pronto y tan rápido.



Muy raro que no le haya fichado nadie... Aunque le veo más como extremo que como lateral. 

De hecho, y salvo por la diferencia de edad, le da mil vueltas a Vinicius en técnica, combinación y gol.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que horripilante "el portero" del Espanyol (o con ñ,que no se ofenda nadie) en el tercer gol,que es casi un pase a la red
> 
> que vale que no esté acostumbrado,pero por tirarse un poquito no le iba a pasar nada,que es césped y esta blandito...



Ya la colocación de la barrera fue de chiste... No entiendo la absoluta incompetencia de los jugadores de campo ejerciendo de porteros... y la absoluta incompetencia de los porteros haciendo un regate básico. 

Coño, que son todos fubolistas... No es que pongan a un pivot de baloncesto de portero...


----------



## BBorg (29 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1172255
> 
> 
> ¿Me puedes explicar cómo, después de 2.000 M EUR de inversión el Bernabéu va a parecer un fubolín con respecto a otros grandes estadios del mundo, incluída la cuadra del Crimen Organizado de Barcelona?
> ...



Hay muchos estadios cerrados hace muchos años. El del Ajax lleva con techo retráctil desde el 96. La séptima se ganó ahí. En América un montón. El Madrid de hecho llega muy muy tarde. La utilización para otros eventos habrá que ver si funciona. Puede ser muy costoso hoy en día calentar el recinto por ejemplo. O estar demasiado lejos para ver bien conciertos o desfiles o partidos de baloncesto. Es una incógnita.





__





Category:Retractable-roof stadiums in the United States - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Mira y calla pesao.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (29 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> algunas imagenes espectaculares en este video...espero vivir lo suficiente para verlo terminado algun dia



que estan intentando llegar al centro de la tierra, joder debe haber 50 metros por debajo del estadio


----------



## filets (29 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> A todo esto.... Marcelo prácticamente retirado. Cómo se puede caer tan pronto y tan rápido.



Lleva retirado tres años


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tenia un dibujo en el avatar de algo rojo y lo demás en blanco y negro. No lo recuerdo bien. Era como un bicho, un pulpo o una estrella de mar o un alien...no lo recuerdo bien
> 
> La cuenta era de las más antigüas por no decir la más antigüa. De 2005. Hay mucha gente de 2006 pero de 2005 era el único.
> 
> Es la única pista que te puedo dar



No se me ocurre. El otro día me encontré con mensajes de chimpu: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/members/chimpu.3795/#recent-content, y vi que lleva 1 año sin escribir. Se me hace raro que alguien que llevaba 14 años en este agujero, de la noche a la mañana desaparezca.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Hay muchos estadios cerrados hace muchos años. El del Ajax lleva con techo retráctil desde el 96. La séptima se ganó ahí. En América un montón. El Madrid de hecho llega muy muy tarde. La utilización para otros eventos habrá que ver si funciona. Puede ser muy costoso hoy en día calentar el recinto por ejemplo. O estar demasiado lejos para ver bien conciertos o desfiles o partidos de baloncesto. Es una incógnita.
> 
> Mira y calla pesao.



La referencia personal sobra...

Los yanquis tienen otra cultura... En general se la suda la competición... Para ellos los eventos deportivos son* puro entretenimiento*... En Europa *nos va la puta vida* cuando nuestro equipo juega en Copa de Europa.

Por éso les gustan las mongoladas de las actuaciones musicales en el pre-partido y en el descanso... No animan... No sufren... Están distraídos con los nachos y las palomitas... Están más pendientes de qué feminazi enseña el culo o un pecho en el descanso... Están entretenidos con la _kiss-cam_ y gilipolleces de esas...

Por éso entienden que una franquicia se mude de una ciudad a otra...

Por éso no quieren que les moleste la lluvia... quieren calefacción... quieren aire acondicionado... quieren ir a palcos privados a comer jamón tras una ventana y escuchar el sonido ambiente mediante un altavoz...

Una puta mierda, vamos... La puta mierda que quiere implantar FloPer en Europa, en general, y en el RM, en particular... rollo franquicia yanqui... que la peña vaya en familia a pasar el día pues *el resultado es lo de menos*...

Por éso la payaso de FloPer no se le ocurrió mejor idea para celebrar el centenario que organizar la final de la Copa de España en el Bernabéu... *cupo la puta posibilidad de que el Crimen Organizado de Barcelona o el Patético y Miserable de Madrid levantaran un trofeo en el Bernabéu como climax de las celebraciones del centenario del RM ¿se puede ser más retrasado mental?*

Al final fue el despreciable Deportivo de la Coruña quien celebró un título en el Bernabéu con el subnormal de FloPer lanzando fuegos artificiales y los jugadores del Dépor descojoándose de risa.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Ago 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> que estan intentando llegar al centro de la tierra, joder debe haber 50 metros por debajo del estadio



Si no recuerdo mal, el metro pasa por debajo del estadio y se puede excavar poquito más de lo que ya hay.

En los 90 creo que se planteó hacer un anillo extra de gradas, excavando hacia abajo, y que las gradas estuviesen más pegadas del campo (para intimidar, y también para poner más asientos, que además se podían cobrar caros por estar tan a pie de campo), y lo echaron atrás por eso.


----------



## xilebo (29 Ago 2022)

*La Que Se Avecina ya predijo a Cabrera en el gol de Benzema*


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> De hecho, y salvo por la diferencia de edad, le da mil vueltas a Vinicius en técnica, combinación y gol.



A veces intentas tener razón, pero esto es una gilipollez como un piano. Vinicius es un jugador de 20 y pico goles al año y tiene una conducción en velocidad que está al alcance de unos pocos elegidos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Ago 2022)

al final ninguno de los grandes equipos (Milan,Manchester,Bayern,Liverpool) tiene un estadio gigantesco de 100k espectadores,probablemente los 15k extra del camp nou desde el punto de vista economico no supongan una gran diferencia.

aunque desde el punto de vista de la imagen si,para mantener en pie el slogan de mes que un club a nivel mundial y diferenciarse tener un estadio gigantesco es una baza mas,ya que por palmares deportivo estan lejos de serlo.


----------



## barullo (29 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No se me ocurre. El otro día me encontré con mensajes de chimpu: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/members/chimpu.3795/#recent-content, y vi que lleva 1 año sin escribir. Se me hace raro que alguien que llevaba 14 años en este agujero, de la noche a la mañana desaparezca.



No, no es este pero es otro caso parecido...

Cuando alguién deja esto después de tanto tiempo suele ser por causas ajenas a su voluntad la mayor parte de las veces. Cuando se lleva menos tiempo cuesta menos también dejarlo, pero despues de tantos años si lo dejas suele ser por una desgracia, la que sea, porque no tiene que ser por muerte, sino por un cambio drástico de tipo de vida por ejemplo.


----------



## Paobas (29 Ago 2022)

Foreros. No vi el partido. Cómo jugaron Eduardo y Aurelio?


----------



## Paobas (29 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> al final ninguno de los grandes equipos (Milan,Manchester,Bayern,Liverpool) tiene un estadio gigantesco de 100k espectadores,probablemente los 15k extra del camp nou desde el punto de vista economico no supongan una gran diferencia.
> 
> aunque desde el punto de vista de la imagen si,para mantener en pie el slogan de mes que un club a nivel mundial y diferenciarse tener un estadio gigantesco es una baza mas,ya que por palmares deportivo estan lejos de serlo.



No, no están lejos de serlo. El Barcelona es top 3, top 4 europeo por palmarés. Ser madridista es una cosa y ser gilipollas profundo es otra.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No, no están lejos de serlo. El Barcelona es top 3, top 4 europeo por palmarés. Ser madridista es una cosa y ser gilipollas profundo es otra.



si quieres ser el 1 si estan lejos de serlo...si quieres estar en un grupito de equipos top entonces no,estan ahi mas o menos


----------



## filets (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Ago 2022)

Celtic,Aston Villa,Steaua,Estrella Roja...tienen mas champions que el atleti


----------



## Paobas (29 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> si quieres ser el 1 si estan lejos de serlo...si quieres estar en un grupito de equipos top entonces no,estan ahi mas o menos



Es decir, como no son el número 1 en palmarés como el Madrid, no son un top europeo. Ok, ya veo tu capacidad analítica.


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Es decir, como no son el número 1 en palmarés como el Madrid, no son un top europeo. Ok, ya veo tu capacidad analítica.



cuando dije yo que no fueran uno de los equipos top europeos?

Dije que si quieren diferenciarse del resto por palmares deportivo no pueden hacerlo,que igual eres tu quien no lee del todo bien.

El Madrid en cambio si puede apelar a eso.


----------



## vegahermosa (29 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Lo huelen??? Es el miedo!!!!!



es ridiculo que un club que se piensa grande este todo el dia quitandose presion y focos con el discurso victimista. por eso nunca seran grandes


----------



## filets (29 Ago 2022)

¿Pero de verdad ningun periodista va a investigar quién le ha pegado a Laporta y por qué?


----------



## Paobas (29 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> cuando dije yo que no fueran uno de los equipos top europeos?
> 
> Dije que si quieren diferenciarse del resto por palmares deportivo no pueden hacerlo,que igual eres tu quien no lee del todo bien.
> 
> El Madrid en cambio si puede apelar a eso.



Sí pueden apelar. Son, junto a Madrid y Bayern, los 3 mejores de la historia europea.


----------



## vegahermosa (29 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Es decir, como no son el número 1 en palmarés como el Madrid, no son un top europeo. Ok, ya veo tu capacidad analítica.



que coño van a ser

es el bayern o la juve en menor medida liverpool hasta que han vuelto a su sitio, milan e inter, que coño es el barcelona si un sexto o septimo equipo con cierta solera como el bilbao en la liga el valencia etc

son un equipo grande en casa no en europa


----------



## ApoloCreed (29 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Sí pueden apelar. Son, junto a Madrid y Bayern, los 3 mejores de la historia europea.



yo veo una diferencia muy muy significativa entre 14 champions vs 5...

el Madrid deportivamente hablando si tiene argumentos para decir que esta en un categoria para el solo,el mes que un club no....

pero vamos,cada uno ve lo que quiere.




vegahermosa dijo:


> que coño van a ser
> 
> es el bayern o la juve en menor medida liverpool hasta que han vuelto a su sitio, milan e inter, que coño es el barcelona si un sexto o septimo equipo con cierta solera como el bilbao en la liga el valencia etc
> 
> son un equipo grande en casa no en europa



son un top 4 o 5 europeo sin ninguna duda,las cosas como son.

Madrid >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Milan / Barcelona /Bayern / Liverpool


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues eso,mira hilos antiguos,si metía tanta baza seguro que no tardas en localizarlo,yo ni idea...pero es que para mí todos sois npc sin identidad propia,ni os distingo



lo mismo digo, jaster


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Pero de verdad ningun periodista va a investigar quién le ha pegado a Laporta y por qué?



El equipo femenino no tiene guardameta?


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No, no están lejos de serlo. El Barcelona es top 3, top 4 europeo por palmarés. Ser madridista es una cosa y ser gilipollas profundo es otra.



Aurelio bien, con balón y sin balón, mejorando , muy parejo todo el partido. Camavinga espectacular en la conducción pero fallo en los últimos metros, una pena, pero cumplió la misión que era hacer eso, transiciones a toda mecha haciendo daño al rival.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Pero de verdad ningun periodista va a investigar quién le ha pegado a Laporta y por qué?



   un cachondo, es usted un cachondo, pero si no investigan las lesiones de ansu fati, sus operaciones,el coste de la renovación, el tema económico no digamos, a hora resulta quel a plusvalia es otro préstamo al 6% el timo de barca estudios, una parte es dinero que da Roures, la liga se lo traga, otra parte es una empresa que negocia con criptos para vender camisetas, etc. Con el atlético de Madrid igual, nada de nada.


----------



## xilebo (29 Ago 2022)

*Vini lo ha vuelto a hacer*


----------



## Woden (29 Ago 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Aubameyang, víctima de un robo violento
> 
> 
> Según El País, varios encapuchados entraron en la casa del jugador del Barcelona para robar y fue golpeado.
> ...



Igual fueron nuestros niggas después del partido que la liaron parda.


----------



## fran83 (29 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Pero de verdad ningun periodista va a investigar quién le ha pegado a Laporta y por qué?



Ahm pero queda algún periodista?


----------



## _Suso_ (29 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Vini lo ha vuelto a hacer*



A mí me sigue preocupando el apagón informativo con la renovación de este tío


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Pero de verdad ningun periodista va a investigar quién le ha pegado a Laporta y por qué?



Algo habrá hecho...


----------



## Roedr (29 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Pero de verdad ningun periodista va a investigar quién le ha pegado a Laporta y por qué?



Lo estarían haciendo, con especiales informativos, si en lugar de Juan Lapuerta, se llamara Juana Lapuerta.


----------



## seven up (29 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> algunas imagenes espectaculares en este video...espero vivir lo suficiente para verlo terminado algun dia



Al precio que se está poniendo la electricidad tenían que estudiar como aprovechar la cubierta con paneles solares.


----------



## Roedr (29 Ago 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Al precio que se está poniendo la electricidad tenían que estudiar como aprovechar la cubierta con paneles solares.



Coño, es verdad, o al menos dejar agujeritos por todos los lados para usar velas.


----------



## xilebo (29 Ago 2022)

*Puerta abierta a Bellingham*

Sebastian Kehl da por hecho que se quedará en el Dortmund esta temporada, pero a partir de 2023... Liverpool y Real Madrid, que le ve como sucesor de Modric, al acecho del centrocampista inglés.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Puerta abierta a Bellingham*
> 
> Sebastian Kehl da por hecho que se quedará en el Dortmund esta temporada, pero a partir de 2023... Liverpool y Real Madrid, que le ve como sucesor de Modric, al acecho del centrocampista inglés.



No lo veo lo bastante negro.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Ago 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> A mí me sigue preocupando el apagón informativo con la renovación de este tío



Cada partido que juega le sube el caché, y como se salga en Qatar ya ni te cuento. No debe haber ni conversaciones, pero porque a Vinicius ahora no le interesa. Cuando vuelva de Qatar me imagino que el club le tendrá que dar un ultimatum, pero hasta entonces tampoco me preocuparía.


----------



## _Suso_ (29 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Cada partido que juega le sube el caché, y como se salga en Qatar ya ni te cuento. No debe haber ni conversaciones, pero porque a Vinicius ahora no le interesa. Cuando vuelva de Qatar me imagino que el club le tendrá que dar un ultimatum, pero hasta entonces tampoco me preocuparía.



No olvidemos que un día no sé si fue el Marca publicó que el París le ofrecía cuatro veces más que el Madrid y una prima del copón sino renovaba, pero que Vini había escogido al Madrid.

A ver si la primera parte de la noticia va a ser cierta y la segunda no.


----------



## feps (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## pepitoburbujas (29 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


>




A Vini le dan continuamente, y se van turnando. Ayer mismo sin ir más lejos. Pero es que es un tormento para cualquier defensa, los tiene fritos desde el minuto 1. Si en algún momento se vuelve todavía más goleador será el mejor del mundo. Le falla el disparo desde media/larga distancia, pero como ya dije una vez, es capaz de meterse en la portería con el balón. 

Ayer fue el mejor del equipo una vez más, y le dieron el MVP en la retrasmisión como no podía ser de otra manera.

El otro que jugó un gran partido fue Aurelio. Algunos nunca dudamos de lo bueno que es, con P'tit Quinquin a la cabeza. Cuando falló Mratté fue un acierto ir a por él sin miramientos, no hay mal que por bien no venga. Lo que me pregunto es si podrá mejorar más, cuál será su techo...

Luego vi mal a Benzema, sobre todo en la primera parte: estático, fallón, entrando poco en juego..
Los centrales de vez en cuando cometen algún error que bueno...puede costar algún gol. Sobre el papel deberían ser muy buenos, pero...
Lucas el hombre ya lo conocen y atacan continuamente por su banda, pero bueno, para estos partidos pues debería valer.

Vi al Español que se empleaba con gran intensidad. Si juega así siempre no debería tener problema. No sé si soy yo, o cada vez los jugadores protestan más a los árbitros cuando les pitan una falta en contra, aunque sea clarísima. 

De momento vamos bien. Que dure y nos respeten las lesiones. No creo que se fiche a nadie ya hasta enero.


----------



## feps (30 Ago 2022)

Hablamos mucho de que el Madrid debe fichar a un crack, pero sospecho que Florentino está muy dolido por la cagada tan grave que cometió con Hazard. Fichó a un jugador maduro muy bueno, pero al que sólo le quedaba un año de contrato, por 160 millones de euros. Dinero, obviamente, tirado a la basura porque ese jugador ya no va a ofrecer nada al Madrid. Y luego nos reímos del patinazo del Barcelona con Coutinho. Creo que mientras él sea presidente, se acabó lo de fichajes de más de 100 kilos, salvo que sea por jugadores jóvenes que ya hayan explotado.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A veces intentas tener razón, pero esto es una gilipollez como un piano. Vinicius es un jugador de 20 y pico goles al año y tiene una conducción en velocidad que está al alcance de unos pocos elegidos.



Simplemente doy mi opinión... y la argumento. Allá cada cual con sus opiniones y argumentos. 

Cuando empezáis a hacer referencias personales evidencias fanatismo e incapacidad de contra-argumentar.

*Opinión*: Vinicius no es un crack... es más bien un petardillo jugando en el RM con calzador. Si estuviera en Valencia, Real Suciedad, Betis, Sevila o Bilbado dudo mucho de que fuera titular... y, de serlo, dudo aún más de que marcara diferencias o fuera la estrella del equipo. Es un jugador normal con etiqueta de crack.

*Argumentos*: No tiene gol.... marca goles por pura estadística y jugar en el RM que crea muchas ocasiones. El 50% de las veces la caga sobre todo cuando tiene que pensar. Sigue siendo torpe y atolondrado. Pierde balones y toma malas decisiones. Un reloj parado da bien la hora 2 veces al día -> de 24 cosas que intenta a Vinicius le salen bien 2.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Ago 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Luego vi mal a Benzema, sobre todo en la primera parte: estático, fallón, entrando poco en juego..
> Los centrales de vez en cuando cometen algún error que bueno...puede costar algún gol. Sobre el papel deberían ser muy buenos, pero...
> Lucas el hombre ya lo conocen y atacan continuamente por su banda, pero bueno, para estos partidos pues debería valer.
> 
> De momento vamos bien. Que dure y nos respeten las lesiones. No creo que se fiche a nadie ya hasta enero.



Es un suicidio deportivo depender únicamente de Benzemá de cara al gol. Lo saben hasta los "periodistas" de AS, MARCA y Chiringuito. *Cuando tenga una mala racha, se pille un resfriado o se lesione el RM, sí el RM, se quedará sin delantero centro de garantías.

Esta es la planificación deportiva del RM de FloPer: * Un sólo delantero centro goleador... y, ojo, que Benzemá no lo es salvo por estos últimos años que ha marcado los goles que no marcó los 13 temporadas anteriores.

Mbappé en el PSG... Haaland en el City... y Lewandowski en el Crimen Organizado...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Pero de verdad ningun periodista va a investigar quién le ha pegado a Laporta y por qué?



*Nadie dijo ni pío tras salir a la luz los audios de Rubi y Geri... pacto de silencio en el fútbol español y éso que se trata de un escándalo salvaje.* Incluso los agraviados: RM del gangster Floper a la cabeza, Patético, Bilbado, Real Suciedad, Betis, Valencia y Sevilla.

Un jugador negociando comisiones personales, y para su organización criminal, con el presidente de la Federación que organiza un campeonato en el que participa su organización criminal.

En un país normal Rubi habría dimitido de forma inmediata y estaría imputado.

En un país normal Geri habría sido inhabilitado para jugar en campeonatos de la LFP y RFEF.

En un país normal el Crimen Organizado de Barcelona habría sido desposeido de títulos y primas con caracter retroactivo hasta el inicio de la estafa y expulsado 2 temporadas de LFP y RFEF como sanción.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Hablamos mucho de que el Madrid debe fichar a un crack, pero sospecho que Florentino está muy dolido por la cagada tan grave que cometió con Hazard. Fichó a un jugador maduro muy bueno, pero al que sólo le quedaba un año de contrato, por 160 millones de euros. Dinero, obviamente, tirado a la basura porque ese jugador ya no va a ofrecer nada al Madrid. Y luego nos reímos del patinazo del Barcelona con Coutinho. Creo que mientras él sea presidente, se acabó lo de fichajes de más de 100 kilos, salvo que sea por jugadores jóvenes que ya hayan explotado.



Yo eso lo firmo al 100% y lo daría por seguro. Álvarez de Mom lo dice continuamente y algo le han dicho desde el club, si invierten pasta es en material joven, porque al menos se puede revalorizar y venderlo hasta cierta edad.


----------



## xilebo (30 Ago 2022)

*El Madrid se ahorra kilómetros*

El club blanco jugará 10 de los próximos 11 partidos sin salir de la Comunidad de Madrid. La única salida será ante el Elche en la jornada 10.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Ago 2022)

Estoy viendo el partido con el Español. Un forero comentaba que Benzema en el 0-1 había sido simple espectador, pero yo veo que cuando Tsunami va armando el pase en profundidad y Vini se interna hacia el punto de penalty en diagonal desde la esquina izquierda para recibirlo, Benzema hace un amago de irse al segundo palo que hace pararse al defensa que iba marcando a Vinicius y le da a éste la ventaja de medio metro que le permite marcar el gol.

No es que haya que anotárselo como asistencia, pero sus movimientos en el área y entre líneas en la primera parte (voy por el 18') han sido como mínimo muy competentes. No ha estado tan mal, aunque sí está algo lento.


----------



## fachacine (30 Ago 2022)

Tremebundo , apocalíptico. Mbappe sale con una trans...joder de la que nos hemos librado...
Ligue 1: La nueva novia de Mbappé es la primera modelo transgénero en ser portada de Playboy - La prensa francesa e italiana publica que Kylian... | MARCA.com


----------



## Th89 (30 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Tremebundo , apocalíptico. Mbappe sale con una trans...joder de la que nos hemos librado...
> Ligue 1: La nueva novia de Mbappé es la primera modelo transgénero en ser portada de Playboy - La prensa francesa e italiana publica que Kylian... | MARCA.com





A la rata le gusta que le enculen y todo.

Menuda joya.


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## fogbugz (30 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Tremebundo , apocalíptico. Mbappe sale con una trans...joder de la que nos hemos librado...
> Ligue 1: La nueva novia de Mbappé es la primera modelo transgénero en ser portada de Playboy - La prensa francesa e italiana publica que Kylian... | MARCA.com



Es irreal. El fichaje era Haaland, o Vlahović. Ambos buenos profesionales y bastante humildes.

En cambio este tipo es un endiosado que ademas como se ve aqui esta pirado o recibe ordenes de arriba.


----------



## xilebo (30 Ago 2022)

*Vaya racha del Real Madrid*


----------



## filets (30 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Tremebundo , apocalíptico. Mbappe sale con una trans...joder de la que nos hemos librado...
> Ligue 1: La nueva novia de Mbappé es la primera modelo transgénero en ser portada de Playboy - La prensa francesa e italiana publica que Kylian... | MARCA.com



¿Sois conscientes de que eso significa que Mbappé CHUPA POLLAS?


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (30 Ago 2022)

fogbugz dijo:


> Es irreal. El fichaje era Haaland, o Vlahović. Ambos buenos profesionales y bastante humildes.
> 
> En cambio este tipo es un endiosado que ademas como se ve aqui esta pirado o recibe ordenes de arriba.



Pareces nuevo amigo.
Haaland y Vlahovic son de color blanco.
No encajan en la filósofia del nuevo Real Madrid.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (30 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Puerta abierta a Bellingham*
> 
> Sebastian Kehl da por hecho que se quedará en el Dortmund esta temporada, pero a partir de 2023... Liverpool y Real Madrid, que le ve como sucesor de Modric, al acecho del centrocampista inglés.



Sucesor de MODRIC.

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA.
En serio pensais que se puede ganar algo con Curtua y 10 macacos???


DE MODRIC DICEN JAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ago 2022)

El caso massana le explota en la cara al Madrid


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Ago 2022)

Ligue 1: La nueva novia de Mbappé es la primera modelo transgénero en ser portada de Playboy - La prensa francesa e italiana publica que Kylian... | MARCA.com


bappé, delantero francés del PSG, está saliendo desde hace unos meses con la famosa modelo Ines Rau después de romper con la actriz Emma Smet. La joven modelo se hizo célebre en todo el mundo en 2017 por ser la primera modelo transgénero protagonizar una portada de Playboy.




www.marca.com


----------



## spam (30 Ago 2022)

Parece que Bapé se está aficionando al travel club y los transformers... contentos tendrá a los moros  
Menuda bala hemos esquivado con éste.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (30 Ago 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tamudo ahora en movistarlaliga. El tintin de la liga...



Aún recuerdo el gol aquel de Tamudo en el Camp Vell que fue mítico y les hizo perder una Liga.

Antes era más anti-FAR$A y también anti-Madric, ahora me da bastante igual, pero el tamudazo, y el gol de De la Peña besando el escudo en el puto Camp Vell me hacen saltar las lágrimas.

Sé que soy un perdedor fan de un equipo perdedor y tal, pero las cosas son como son.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Ago 2022)

spam dijo:


> Parece que Bapé se está aficionando al travel club y los transformers... contentos tendrá a los moros
> Menuda bala hemos esquivado con éste.



A mí me da igual lo que haga un jugador del RM con sus apéndices y orificios en la intimidad mientras meta goles...

...pero quizás esta noticia explica su no fichaje por el RM.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Aún recuerdo el gol aquel de Tamudo en el Camp Vell que fue mítico y les hizo perder una Liga.
> 
> Antes era más anti-FAR$A y también anti-Madric, ahora me da bastante igual, pero el tamudazo, y el gol de De la Peña besando el escudo en el puto Camp Vell me hacen saltar las lágrimas.
> 
> Sé que soy un perdedor fan de un equipo perdedor y tal, pero las cosas son como son.





Mi segundo equipo siempre será el Espanyol, incluso por encima del Girona.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (30 Ago 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> prepotentes sois vosotros y equipos como vosotros
> que contra el Madrid jugais a MUERTE los 90 minutos haciendo el partido de vuestra vida
> y luego contra el resto de equipos bajais el ritmo para empatar o perder con mallorcas , osasunas , getafes .....
> 
> ...



Tío, sabes que te aprecio y tal y lo ves por los zanks que te pongo, aunque a veces se te vaya la olla ... pero tienes que entender que los dos partidos grandes de la temporada son el Far$a y el Real Negri, para nosotros. Y no sólo para los aficionados, la visibilidad que tiene para un jugador o un entrenador jugar contra los grandes de la liga es acojonante.

Si todos los partidos motivaran como contra los grandes, la Liga sería la más vista del planeta.



barullo dijo:


> Os voy a preguntar por un forero madridista
> 
> No recuerdo el nick pero se trataba de un forero muy veterano con cuenta de 2005 y que escribía mucho aqui en el hilo del madrí...
> 
> ...



Con un avatar de los vengadores???


----------



## VYP de Álava (30 Ago 2022)

spam dijo:


> Parece que Bapé se está aficionando al travel club y los transformers... contentos tendrá a los moros
> Menuda bala hemos esquivado con éste.



Neymar ha debido enseñar cositas en ese vestuario. A Ander Herrera también le pillaron yendo de shemales.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Ago 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Tío, sabes que te aprecio y tal y lo ves por los zanks que te pongo, aunque a veces se te vaya la olla ... pero tienes que entender que los dos partidos grandes de la temporada son el Far$a y el Real Negri, para nosotros. Y no sólo para los aficionados, la visibilidad que tiene para un jugador o un entrenador jugar contra los grandes de la liga es acojonante.
> 
> Si todos los partidos motivaran como contra los grandes, la Liga sería la más vista del planeta.
> 
> ...




te he dado otro zanks que conste


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (30 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A mí el tema de los equipos "pequeños" jugando contra Madrid y Barça sólo me tocan los huevos dos cosas: que se dejen pasar por encima para ahorrar fuerzas para el siguiente partido (incluyendo temas como forzar la quinta amarilla para ese partido), y que vayan a lesionar cuando tienen el partido perdido (o cuando no se juegan nada porque es al final de la temporada y ya están salvados/descendidos/etc ).
> 
> No vi el partido pero por lo que leo el Espanyol no hizo ninguna de esas dos cosas.



Yo en general veo honestidad. Pero lo que hago es mirar datos.

Cuando veo que en el Camp Nou el Valladolid está corriendo MENOS que el Barcelona, se me cae el alma a los pies.

Si técnicamente eres más límitado, lo tienes que compensar corriendo más. Un equipo que va al Camp Nou y corre menos que el Barcelona, claramente NO está dando su 100%. Salvo que seas muy bueno obviamente, pero no es el caso del Valladolid.

El Cádiz es el peor equipo de los 20 de Primera, en mi opinión. Pero está en Primera porque el año pasado le sacó al Barcelona 4 pts. Podrían haber ido al Camp Nou a "reservarse para partidos importantes". En tal caso este año estarían en Segunda. Pero ganaron 0-1 y esos puntos les dieron la salvación.


----------



## fred (30 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Ayer Petón estaba rabiando y dijo literalmente que para fichar a esto mejor se traía al del Celta o subían a uno del filial.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (30 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Tweet de hace 8 años...

Chavales....si jugáis al fútbol y tenéis la más mínima posibilidad de acabar siendo profesionales, no twiteéis nada ni remotamente susceptible de ser utilizado en vuestra contra. 

Dicho lo cual...toda la puta razón.


----------



## feps (30 Ago 2022)

El presidente de la Real está en Madrid, con dinero fresco, para repescar a Odriozola.


----------



## VYP de Álava (30 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> El presidente de la Real está en Madrid, con dinero fresco, para repescar a Odriozola.



Mientras no sea para preguntar por Mariano...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> El presidente de la Real está en Madrid, con dinero fresco, para repescar a Odriozola.



Odraizola es la llave hacia massana y quién sabe si oñeku también.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Simplemente doy mi opinión... y la argumento. Allá cada cual con sus opiniones y argumentos.
> 
> Cuando empezáis a hacer referencias personales evidencias fanatismo e incapacidad de contra-argumentar.
> 
> ...



Qué barbaridad, va a ser verdad que este tío es un antimadridista con careta.


----------



## xilebo (30 Ago 2022)

*Asensio y Hazard, bajo sospecha*

Con el Madrid pasando apuros en Cornellà, Ancelotti no sacó al belga ni al balear... Entre ambos han tenido sólo 46 minutos. El falso nueve, propiedad de Rodrygo.


----------



## cebollo (30 Ago 2022)

Un documental de más de hora y media sobre "el fichaje de Figo" y no sale el cochinillo. Bueno, sería sólo un sueño mío.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ago 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Un documental de más de hora y media sobre "el fichaje de Figo" y no sale el cochinillo. Bueno, sería sólo un sueño mío.



La nueva normalidad


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (30 Ago 2022)

Recemos porque sea verdad.

Mierda, era un fake. Me ha podido el ansia rota.


----------



## Woden (30 Ago 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Recemos porque sea verdad.
> 
> Mierda, era un fake. Me ha podido el ansia rota.



No juegues con nuestros sentimientos, pataliebre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ago 2022)

fred dijo:


> Ayer Petón estaba rabiando y dijo literalmente que para fichar a esto mejor se traía al del Celta o subían a uno del filial.



Cada día más sucnormal Petoncín. Dentro de unos meses le estará comiendo la polla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Asensio y Hazard, bajo sospecha*
> 
> Con el Madrid pasando apuros en Cornellà, Ancelotti no sacó al belga ni al balear... Entre ambos han tenido sólo 46 minutos. El falso nueve, propiedad de Rodrygo.



Asensio jugará si no se va. El gordo hace tiempo que se debería haber ido.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Qué barbaridad, va a ser verdad que este tío es un antimadridista con careta.



¿Argumentos? 

En mi mundo no hay mayor evidencia de amor propio que la autocrítica. Igual yo soy más madridista que todos los florentinistas y viniciunistas juntos.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Ago 2022)

Antony, nuevo jugador del Manchester United por 100 millones de euros


El Manchester United ya tiene su gran fichaje del verano. Después de cerrar las incorporaciones de Malacia (15 millones de euros), Eriksen (libre), Lisandro Martínez (57,37) y Case




www.marca.com





- Antony: el ManUtd ha pagado 100 M EUR al Ajax por su fichaje
- Casemiro: el ManUtd ha pagado 70 M EUR al RM por su fichaje

2 opciones:
- Si el tal Antony es un petardo FloPer ha malvendido a Casemiro.
- Si el tal Antony es un crack, y FloPer ha vendido a precio de mercado a Casemiro, ¿por qué ha dejado escapar a Mbappé, Haaland, Lewandowski... y Antony?

Ruego abstenerse de absurdas refs. personales, faltas de respeto, insultos y demás evidencias de infantil fanatismo como respuestas.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Parlakistan (30 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Argumentos?
> 
> En mi mundo no hay mayor evidencia de amor propio que la autocrítica. Igual yo soy más madridista que todos los florentinistas y viniciunistas juntos.



Vinicius es top 5 mundial, por físico, desborde, solidaridad con el equipo, cada vez tiene más gol. Más que el gol de la final de la champions, que hay estaba donde había que estar, recuerdo el que le hizo al city, finta al lateral y desde el medio campo golazo con una conducción de balón dificilísima y con una definición que no se la he visto hacer a casi nadie. Vinicius no es atolondrado, a la velocidad que juega es más fácil cometer algún error, es un tio al que están poniendo 2 y 3 tíos a darle patadas porque le tienen pánico. Decir que su nivel es de un equipo como el Valencia es de alguien que no entiende de fútbol o de antimadridista.

De Florentino me parece aún más ridículo comentar, más que sus 6 champions, en tiempos del villarato, su mérito ha sido crear la institución deportiva más seria y profesionalizada del mundo. Florentino, al igual que acertó y luego se equivocó con los galácticos, ha tenido el mérito de tener un club saneado y ganarle a los clubes estado, equipos con dinero casi infinito. Me parece un tipo muy inteligente que aprendió mucho en su primera etapa y que lo está bordando en la segunda, la institución no puede funcionar mejor de lo que lo hace.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Parlakistan (30 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Antony, nuevo jugador del Manchester United por 100 millones de euros
> 
> 
> El Manchester United ya tiene su gran fichaje del verano. Después de cerrar las incorporaciones de Malacia (15 millones de euros), Eriksen (libre), Lisandro Martínez (57,37) y Case
> ...



Menudas referencias tienes, el Manchester United es un equipo que va fichando sin cabeza, que la compra de Casemiro sea cara no quiere decir que no pueda hacer compras aún más absurdas. Tratar de darle la vuelta a la tortilla poniendo como comparación compras aún más disparatadas no me parece justo.


----------



## vurvujo (30 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo en general veo honestidad. Pero lo que hago es mirar datos.
> 
> Cuando veo que en el Camp Nou el Valladolid está corriendo MENOS que el Barcelona, se me cae el alma a los pies.
> 
> ...



Estando de acuerdo contigo en todo. Escuché decir a Marcos López el otro día que los equipos que menos han corrido son Real Madrid y Betis... sí, los que han ganado los 3 partidos.


----------



## vurvujo (30 Ago 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Un documental de más de hora y media sobre "el fichaje de Figo" y no sale el cochinillo. Bueno, sería sólo un sueño mío.



Buena observación.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Vinicius es top 5 mundial, por físico, desborde, solidaridad con el equipo, cada vez tiene más gol. Más que el gol de la final de la champions, que hay estaba donde había que estar, recuerdo el que le hizo al city, finta al lateral y desde el medio campo golazo con una conducción de balón dificilísima y con una definición que no se la he visto hacer a casi nadie. Vinicius no es atolondrado, a la velocidad que juega es más fácil cometer algún error, es un tio al que están poniendo 2 y 3 tíos a darle patadas porque le tienen pánico. Decir que su nivel es de un equipo como el Valencia es de alguien que no entiende de fútbol o de antimadridista.
> 
> De Florentino me parece aún más ridículo comentar, más que sus 6 champions, en tiempos del villarato, su mérito ha sido crear la institución deportiva más seria y profesionalizada del mundo. Florentino, al igual que acertó y luego se equivocó con los galácticos, ha tenido el mérito de tener un club saneado y ganarle a los clubes estado, equipos con dinero casi infinito. Me parece un tipo muy inteligente que aprendió mucho en su primera etapa y que lo está bordando en la segunda, la institución no puede funcionar mejor de lo que lo hace.



Vinicius no come en la mesa de Mbappé, Salah o Haaland... ni si quiera de Neymar, Griezmann o Bale... ni de los viejos rockeros CR7, Messi, Benzemá o Lewandowski.

Tiene físico, juventud y ése toque de atrevimiento, rayando en la inconsciencia, propio de su juventud. Sufro demasiado viendo al RM en vivo en Europa y luego veo y analizo, en bucle, los partidos en diferido. Su tasa de errores excede la mayoría absoluta. Es malo.

Ha pasado a la historia por su gol contra el Liverpool y le estaremos eternamente agradecidos pero es un paquete. Como lo eran Iván Campo, Fernando Sanz, Karanka, Karembeu, Morientes, etc... y fueron importantes en varias Copas de Europa.

FloPer: a ver cuándo algún florentinista se anima a explicarle porqué no está ni Mbappé ni Haaland en el actual RM... cuando somos el mejor equipo del mundo, con el mejor estadio del mundo, con todo el dinero del mundo, con un único delantero que cumplirá 35 años en 4 meses y el mejor presidente del mundo... ¿por qué?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (30 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Estando de acuerdo contigo en todo. Escuché decir a Marcos López el otro día que los equipos que menos han corrido son Real Madrid y Betis... sí, los que han ganado los 3 partidos.



No quiero decir que tengas que correr para ganar, porque es mentira, pero que la falta de técnica se suple casi siempre con físico. Y si técnicamente eres un equipo limitado, tienes que meter cuerpo y pierna. Lo que no tiene sentido es que el Barcelona corra más que el Valladolid . Si el Valladolid corre 4 km más y luego pierde, pues vale. Pero que el Barcelona corra más que tu en el Camp Nou... pues es un poco "pssss".

Unos datos:

En la eliminatoria con el Shitty había una diferencia brutal entre ellos y nosotros. Nosotros corrimos 114,8 km y ellos 123,1 km. Una SALVAJADA. Como dato, en la otra eliminatoria, el Villarreal corrió 110 km y el Liverpool 108 km (En la vuelta 109 km el Liverpool y 111 km el Villarreal). A mi eso me dejó sorprendisímo, porque ya más de 115 km en un partido es correr mucho.

En la vuelta, prórroga incluida, corrimos 146 km, y ellos 156 km. De nuevo corrieron muchísimo más...

En la final, nosotros corrimos 111 km y el Liverpool 114,3 km.

Pero por ejemplo, en el Real Madrid - Sheriff famoso del 1-2, nosotros corrimos 112,3 km y el Sheriff 116,1 km. Se nota cuando un equipo pone todo o no lo pone.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No quiero decir que tengas que correr para ganar, porque es mentira, pero que la falta de técnica se suple casi siempre con físico. Y si técnicamente eres un equipo limitado, tienes que meter cuerpo y pierna. Lo que no tiene sentido es que el Barcelona corra más que el Valladolid . Si el Valladolid corre 4 km más y luego pierde, pues vale. Pero que el Barcelona corra más que tu en el Camp Nou... pues es un poco "pssss".



Si ambos equipos juegan al 100% lo normal es que el Barcelona corra más,porque tiene mejores jugadores,y los mejores lo son no solo por lo técnico,lo lógico es que físicamente también sean superiores...aparte de que seguro que los preparadores físicos,los médicos y las drog...eso,que también serán mejores  

Esto suponiendo que ambos jueguen a tope,si hay diferencias en cuanto a motivación pues es otro factor claro.


----------



## vurvujo (30 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No quiero decir que tengas que correr para ganar, porque es mentira, pero que la falta de técnica se suple casi siempre con físico. Y si técnicamente eres un equipo limitado, tienes que meter cuerpo y pierna. Lo que no tiene sentido es que el Barcelona corra más que el Valladolid . Si el Valladolid corre 4 km más y luego pierde, pues vale. Pero que el Barcelona corra más que tu en el Camp Nou... pues es un poco "pssss".
> 
> Unos datos:
> 
> ...




La distancia recorrida por sí misma no dice nada. Por ejemplo, un equipo muy separado correrá más y eso no necesariamente es bueno.

Pero como digo, con lo Pucela llevas razón, no hicieron nada, fueron a Barcelona como corderitos a ser degollados.


----------



## xilebo (30 Ago 2022)

Madre mia el PSG, despues de carlos soler del valencia, ahora Fabian


*¡El PSG anuncia a Fabián!*

El centrocampista español se convierte en la quinta incorporación de los parisinos en el mercado. Firma por cinco temporadas.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Madre mia el PSG, despues de carlos soler del valencia, ahora Fabian
> 
> 
> *¡El PSG anuncia a Fabián!*
> ...



Lo bueno es que el Shitty o el PSG (O los dos) volverán a fracasar.


----------



## VYP de Álava (30 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> El presidente de la Real está en Madrid, con dinero fresco, para repescar a Odriozola.



Casi 









Real Sociedad: Sadiq Umar, a punto de ser txuri urdin a cambio de 20 millones


Sadiq Umar (así dice él mismo que hay que llamarle y no al revés) tiene todas las trazas de convertirse en nuevo jugador de la Real y en el quinto fichaje de la




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## vegahermosa (30 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> yo veo una diferencia muy muy significativa entre 14 champions vs 5...
> 
> el Madrid deportivamente hablando si tiene argumentos para decir que esta en un categoria para el solo,el mes que un club no....
> 
> ...



pero de que sacamos esas conclusiones

historicamente el barcelona era un equipo como el bilbao o valencia en nuestra liga un tercera espada que tuvo buenos jugadores pero sin la regularidad de italianos alemanes o ingleses y hasta holandeses, con el tiempo los piratas fortalecieron su campeonato endogamico y se creyeron el rey del mambo y salvo el liverpool que tenia un gafe cojonudo de acceder al titulo y fases finales el resto no valia un pimiento ni el united, aunque daban guerra en eliminatorias

luego los espaguetis cayeron en desgracia cuando la buena vida se acabo y los milan inter juve las pasaron putas para seguir siendo presente tragaron el sapo y levantaron cabeza el ultimo milan

y los holandeses eran hornadas de jugadores que concentraba el ajax pero que no era si no lo que es el barcelona flor de primaveras

cuando mas talento tenian hacian cosas memorables y el resto del tiempo no tenian ni para choped y con tanto putero y sinverguenza que fichaban los muñez gaspart de turno en era de color conseguian ser potentes en liga junto el emporio villar y para de contar

se confunde lo de casa con lo de fuera y se confunde el capital social o la extension de una marca en contraposicion del reinato nuestro con gloria deportiva e historia

el madrid no negocia ganar y ellos no negocian las chuminadas de estilo valores escuela cruyff para ellos era un romantico y un violin como entrenador y luego pegaba unos patapum parriba que parecia clemente


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (31 Ago 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> historicamente el barcelona era un equipo como el bilbao o valencia en nuestra liga



Hasta que llegó el Florentinato bajo el cual han ganado 4, para desgracia de la humanidad...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 Ago 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Recemos porque sea verdad.
> 
> Mierda, era un fake. Me ha podido el ansia rota.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Estando de acuerdo contigo en todo. Escuché decir a Marcos López el otro día que los equipos que menos han corrido son Real Madrid y Betis... sí, los que han ganado los 3 partidos.




los grandes pueden correr algo menos cuando son superiores al rival

pero un pequeño como el valladolid que corra menos que el grande contra el que juega , en este caso el farsa , les define y deja en evidencia

te apuesto lo que quieras a que cuando jueguen contra el Madrid entonces bien que corren

pd: otros que ojalá vuelvan a bajar a segunda , encima desde que hace meses cambiaron el escudo y quitaron la Cruz Laureada de San Fernando


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (31 Ago 2022)

Otro al que no podemos fichar.


----------



## VYP de Álava (31 Ago 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Otro al que no podemos fichar.



Ya hasta el Rennes se mueve en esas cifras... Que se lo haga mirar Tebas.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (31 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Madre mia el PSG, despues de carlos soler del valencia, ahora Fabian
> 
> 
> *¡El PSG anuncia a Fabián!*
> ...



Es metafísicamente imposible qye el PSG gane una Champions fichando a semejantes muertazos. Llevan todo el verano fichando futbolistas nivel Sevilla.

Vuelven a caer en octavos.


----------



## feps (31 Ago 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Casi
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Opción Álvaro Odriozola para la Real Sociedad


En las últimas horas se ha activado la posibilidad de repescar al lateral donostiarra, aunque va a ser complicado cerrar su regreso




real-sociedad.diariovasco.com


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (31 Ago 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Pero como digo, con lo Pucela llevas razón, no hicieron nada, fueron a Barcelona como corderitos a ser degollados.



Así es... la mayoría de los equipos de la LFP no compite contra el FCB, en general, y en la pocilga del Spotify, en particular... 

Salen rendidos a dejar que pasen los minutos... En la época del delincuente fiscal hormonado era habitual que los entrenadores rivales se dedicaran a encumbrarlo y a desanimar a sus propios jugadores ante la inevitable derrota.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ago 2022)

24 horas para resolver el fichaje de massana y oñeku....se acaba el tiempo.


----------



## fachacine (31 Ago 2022)

Joder qué personalidad tiene Kroos con los periodistas, nunca les dice lo que quieren oir.

Preguntan a Kroos por los premios de Benzema y su respuesta es oro puro para el merengue

Minuto 1:23


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (31 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Es metafísicamente imposible qye el PSG gane una Champions fichando a semejantes muertazos. Llevan todo el verano fichando futbolistas nivel Sevilla.
> 
> Vuelven a caer en octavos.



Y lo de Soler del Valencia? Venden a un jugador por 18 millones?

No entiendo nada, igual le va bien al PSG para lo que quieren y tal. Pero, y el Valencia? No es Soler su mejor jugador? Tan poco dinero?


----------



## xilebo (31 Ago 2022)

*El duelo de los colíderes*


----------



## feps (31 Ago 2022)

Todo apunta a que nos comemos a Asensio. Espero que no sea un problema en el vestuario. Tiene que estar muy cabreado porque nadie le quiere, pero la responsabilidad es exclusivamente suya. Demasiado señorito.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Ago 2022)

El Valencia y el Sevilla desmantelados sin necesidad aparente.

Todo ok, Jose Luis.


----------



## Woden (31 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Todo apunta a que nos comemos a Asensio. Espero que no sea un problema en el vestuario. Tiene que estar muy cabreado porque nadie le quiere, pero la responsabilidad es exclusivamente suya. Demasiado señorito.



Lo suyo sería tenerle en la grada todo el año. Y a ver qué ofertas tiene el año que viene. Total lo que puede aportar al equipo tiende a cero. Antes prefiero que juegue Water que él.


----------



## xilebo (31 Ago 2022)

*Reciclar es importante*


----------



## Scardanelli (31 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Es metafísicamente imposible qye el PSG gane una Champions fichando a semejantes muertazos. Llevan todo el verano fichando futbolistas nivel Sevilla.
> 
> Vuelven a caer en octavos.



No están fichando gente mala, pero a años luz de ser tops de Europa.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (31 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Valencia y el Sevilla desmantelados sin necesidad aparente.
> 
> Todo ok, Jose Luis.



Peor tenían que estar, los hijos de puta.


----------



## vegahermosa (31 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Hasta que llegó el Florentinato bajo el cual han ganado 4, para desgracia de la humanidad...



florentino ha tenido una folla increible en lo deportivo encontrandose con una generacion a la altura de la de di stefano, ganar 5 champions en su ciclo deportivo y quedando todavia kroos, modric, carvajal, benzema, casemiro, en el momento de obtener esta ultima, simplemente es algo que se dio por gracia divina, hablo en el sentido de que se ganen tantas con una sola generacion.
pero que florentino contribuyo como buen meapilas empresarial a fortalecer al barcelona, es un hecho indiscutible, aunque con ese golpe de suerte ha recuperado y destruido cualquier sueño de ser grandes del barcelona y de cualquier otro ligeramente por encima o igual.
ellos han tenido una generacion de oro que fue a su vez generacion de oro de nuestra seleccion de futbol nacional, y una vez que se apagaron esos focos incluido el de messi, se les jodio el negocio.
que alguna vez se vean en una final, será. si lo ha hecho el atleti, como no lo harán ellos que invierten más perras en fichajes, pero las historias de nuestros clubes son distintos, el único que tiene ese alma de sentirse verdaderamente un club grande es el milán, ya les puedes dar hostias en el morro, pasarlas putas como nos pasó a nosotros, que cuando les tengas delante el escudo les va a exigir ganar aunque sean inferiores, no tienen ese miedo que tienen el resto, incluidos juve, bayern, liverpool, barcelona, etc, etc. son el unico club grande después de nosotros y no solo hablo por su historia gloriosa. y ojalá que vuelvan pronto al ruedo y les volvamos a ver en semifinales o finales, porque es nuestro alma mater italiano. ni barcelona ni hostias, el barcelona es la antitesis necesaria para mover pasta, pero futbolisticamente no son amigos. ese es el fallo de florentino.


----------



## feps (31 Ago 2022)

Ahora sólo falta que nos piten esas faltas.


----------



## vegahermosa (31 Ago 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Es metafísicamente imposible qye el PSG gane una Champions fichando a semejantes muertazos. Llevan todo el verano fichando futbolistas nivel Sevilla.
> 
> Vuelven a caer en octavos.



si solo les importaba mantener al negrito cafe con leche, y ya lo tienen, que mas les dan las champions. tienen su coleccion de cromos a lo galácticos pero más pasaos de rosca que un puton verbenero con cogorza y con mas años que el sol .... tienen su messi, neymar, mbappe haciendo el hostia.. el ramos de turno, y unos cuantos titeres a los que manejar el crio parisino a su gusto. pues que esperas. si lo unico que les debia interesar es ganar el pulso al madrid y hacer un poco de befa del asunto para sacar pecho como buenos moros que son, eso ya lo tienen, ya pueden exhibir su juguete este mundial comprado, y a partir de ahi si se gana algo con el psg bien, y si no que le den por saco, si deja de gustarle el juguete al morito que tiene la pasta de verdad se buscan otro deporte en el que meter pasta y que le agrade al catarí de turno y aqui paz y despues gloria, ya les habremos dejado pasta a espuertas las selecciones mundialistas que van alli a jugar, que ese dinero por cierto sale de los presupuestos publicos que financian a las federaciones nacionales y de los patrocinadores, solo con es morterada el juguete de estos años les sale gratis, mas toda la parafernalia que lleva asociada de turismo, inversiones de paises, etc, etc.


----------



## filets (31 Ago 2022)

Ostias que a Abumeyang le han roto la mandibula
Pues entonces seguro que se follaron a su mujer a pelo por el culo

Joder que lástima y vaya puta mierda de lugar es Qatalunya. Estado fallido


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Ago 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Sucesor de MODRIC.
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA.
> En serio pensais que se puede ganar algo con Curtua y 10 macacos???
> ...



Se nota que ves deporte ultimamente.


filets dijo:


> Ostias que a Abumeyang le han roto la mandibula
> Pues entonces seguro que se follaron a su mujer a pelo por el culo
> 
> Joder que lástima y vaya puta mierda de lugar es Qatalunya. Estado fallido



Como España, hemos destrozado un país a base de dejarlo en manos de basura política, el concurso del vago y a ver quién es más tonto.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (31 Ago 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ostias que a Abumeyang le han roto la mandibula
> Pues entonces seguro que se follaron a su mujer a pelo por el culo
> 
> Joder que lástima y vaya puta mierda de lugar es Qatalunya. Estado fallido



son sus costumbres albanolosovares y TIENE que respetarlas


----------



## El chepa (31 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Valencia y el Sevilla desmantelados sin necesidad aparente.
> 
> Todo ok, Jose Luis.



NO sé quién va a querer ver esta mierda de liga, con su mierda de comentaristas, de árbitros, de realización y de jugadores. La liga española por mi que pete ya cuanto antes. Tienes al campeón de Europa dando de lecciones de calidad y épica por el mundo pero Orange te quiere vender la liga con Simeone haciendo el indio en un anuncio infame que ponen a todas horas. A la ruina todos ya.


----------



## feps (31 Ago 2022)

El fútbol se puede ver dignamente por Internet. Yo no pagaría cerca de 1.500 euros anuales por el fútbol ni con vuestro dinero.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (31 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> El fútbol se puede ver dignamente por Internet. Yo no pagaría cerca de 1.500 euros anuales por el fútbol ni con vuestro dinero.



Pues sí. Y además lo puedes ver en otros idiomas, con otros comentaristas...
Yo estoy viendo más fútbol que nunca desde que han dejado de ofrecerlo en abierto.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 Ago 2022)

pal fondo descritorio de guindous

descargar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Ago 2022)

Y el Chelsea se ha gastado 81kilotones en un central del montón....que más da lo paga el judío ruso ese a base de 6 empresas pantalla


----------



## feps (31 Ago 2022)

Jérémy Doku.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (31 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Todo apunta a que nos comemos a Asensio. Espero que no sea un problema en el vestuario. Tiene que estar muy cabreado porque nadie le quiere, pero la responsabilidad es exclusivamente suya. Demasiado señorito.



Asensio va a jugar más o menos lo mismo que el año pasado, que no fue poco. E incluso nos va a arreglar un puñado de partidos, como el año pasado.

Ancelotti tenía órdenes de arriba de no ponerlo para evitar cualquier lesión que torpedease el fichaje. Si el 2 de septiembre a las 00:01 no ha sido traspasado, volverá a jugar, porque andamos muy faltos de gol arriba.


----------



## feps (31 Ago 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Asensio va a jugar más o menos lo mismo que el año pasado, que no fue poco. E incluso nos va a arreglar un puñado de partidos, como el año pasado.
> 
> Ancelotti tenía órdenes de arriba de no ponerlo para evitar cualquier lesión que torpedease el fichaje. Si el 2 de septiembre a las 00:01 no ha sido traspasado, volverá a jugar, porque andamos muy faltos de gol arriba.



Asensio es hoy el jugador número 16 de la plantilla, en el mejor de los casos para él. Va a ir a la par con Ceballos. Creo que Marco la caga quedándose porque se va a depreciar aún más. Rodrygo se lo ha pulido. Y eso por no hablar de Camavinga. Tiene gente por delante y ninguna ambición por ganarse un puesto.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (31 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Asensio es hoy el jugador número 16 de la plantilla, en el mejor de los casos para él. Va a ir a la par con Ceballos. Creo que Marco la caga quedándose porque se va a depreciar aún más. Rodrygo se lo ha pulido. Y eso por no hablar de Camavinga. Tiene gente por delante y ninguna ambición por ganarse un puesto.



El jugador 16 no está tan mal, sobre todo si piensas que los que hay del 1 al 11 van a jugar menos que el año pasado, por edad y por Mundial. Tampoco soy un Asensiófilo, pero 10 goles en liga no crecen en los árboles y gastarse una millonada en algo que ya tienes es una tontería. Que se quede, y el año que viene ya se verá.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Asensio es hoy el jugador número 16 de la plantilla, en el mejor de los casos para él. Va a ir a la par con Ceballos. Creo que Marco la caga quedándose porque se va a depreciar aún más. Rodrygo se lo ha pulido. Y eso por no hablar de Camavinga. Tiene gente por delante y ninguna ambición por ganarse un puesto.



A ver si hay suerte y el sevilla nos lo compra a precio de saldo...no han empezado bien la liga y quiza crean en un fichaje expres revulsivo....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Valencia y el Sevilla desmantelados sin necesidad aparente.
> 
> Todo ok, Jose Luis.



Lo del Cerdilla llama mucho la atención. Están casi siempre en Champions, ¿dónde está la pasta?


----------



## VYP de Álava (31 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> A ver si hay suerte y el sevilla nos lo compra a precio de saldo...no han empezado bien la liga y quiza crean en un fichaje expres revulsivo....



Pues como no empiecen ellos también con palancas...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (31 Ago 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Te golean y agradeces. Se puede ser más cuckold?



Los culés chupandole el nabo a Messi después de haber arruinado el club


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Ago 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> NO sé quién va a querer ver esta mierda de liga, con su mierda de comentaristas, de árbitros, de realización y de jugadores. La liga española por mi que pete ya cuanto antes. Tienes al campeón de Europa dando de lecciones de calidad y épica por el mundo pero Orange te quiere vender la liga con Simeone haciendo el indio en un anuncio infame que ponen a todas horas. A la ruina todos ya.



Lo peor no es eso, es ¿como la venden? como aficionado del Madrid no puedo comprar un paquete con todos los partidos del Madrid, no señor, tengo que comprar 5 con vomistar y otros 5 con dacojón para saber 100% que podré ver al Madrid, luego se quejan de la pirateria, para que van a poner taquilla para que cada uno compre el partido, claro que entonces se vería que equipos son los que más se ven, entonces ya no llorarían tanto por el reparto televisivo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Ago 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Los culés chupandole el nabo a Messi después de haber arruinado el club



Se lo mejoro, quieren que vuelva. Mañana les dicen que vuelve el próximo año con 36 tacos y lloran de alegría.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (31 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Se lo mejoro, quieren que vuelva. Mañana les dicen que vuelve el próximo año con 36 tacos y lloran de alegría.



¡Seguro! Y ofrecen el ojete a todo aquel que aporte 50 eypos para pagar la ficha


----------



## fachacine (31 Ago 2022)

Sinceramente creo que a Asensio se la pela todo y ya sólo quiere joder al Madrid yéndose gratis en junio sin que el Madrid "que le ha maltratado" cobre un duro y llevándose él la prima de fichaje como agente libre, aunque sea yéndose al Fulham. Y el último año lo cobra en el Madrid rascándoselos a 2 manos. Los casos de Alaba y Rudyger que llegaron gratis y cobrando un pastón de prima de fichaje han abierto los ojos a muchos jugadores y cada vez más van a querer apurar hasta el último dia de contrato sin renovar. La prima de fichaje como agente libre es muy golosa.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo peor no es eso, es ¿como la venden? como aficionado del Madrid no puedo comprar un paquete con todos los partidos del Madrid, no señor, tengo que comprar 5 con vomistar y otros 5 con dacojón para saber 100% que podré ver al Madrid, luego se quejan de la pirateria, para que van a poner taquilla para que cada uno compre el partido, claro que entonces se vería que equipos son los que más se ven, entonces ya no llorarían tanto por el reparto televisivo.



Tengo entendido que parte de la ruina de prisa vino por el futbol de pago en canal satelite digital la cual pago por los derechos del futbol mucho mas de lo que recaudo, porque la gente pagaba por ver un madrid-bcn o por un madrid-atletico pero no por un sevilla-racing o por un español-real sociedad y claro en la liga hay muchos mas partidos paco que partidos top.


----------



## feps (31 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Sinceramente creo que a Asensio se la pela todo y ya sólo quiere joder al Madrid yéndose gratis en junio sin que el Madrid "que le ha maltratado" cobre un duro y llevándose él la prima de fichaje como agente libre, aunque sea yéndose al Fulham. Y el último año lo cobra en el Madrid rascándoselos a 2 manos. Los casos de Alaba y Rudyger que llegaron gratis y cobrando un pastón de prima de fichaje han abierto los ojos a muchos jugadores y cada vez más van a querer apurar hasta el último dia de contrato sin renovar. La prima de fichaje como agente libre es muy golosa.



Pero si eres un gran jugador. Asensio está depreciándose mes a mes. Quizá lo fiche Monchi en 2023.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (31 Ago 2022)

A ver si hay suerte y no lo pueden inscribir.


----------



## xilebo (31 Ago 2022)

*Tchouameni sacude al Madrid*

El francés, ante el Espanyol, volvió a realizar un gran partido y se consolida como apuesta de presente. Sumó su primera asistencia y tuvo mucha presencia en campo rival.


----------



## xilebo (31 Ago 2022)

*María continúa la 'saga Raúl'*

La hija pequeña del actual entrenador del Real Madrid Castilla y mítico futbolista blanco formará parte esta temporada 2022-23 del equipo cadete.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *María continúa la 'saga Raúl'*
> 
> La hija pequeña del actual entrenador del Real Madrid Castilla y mítico futbolista blanco formará parte esta temporada 2022-23 del equipo cadete.



no hace falta prueba de paternidad


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Tengo entendido que parte de la ruina de prisa vino por el futbol de pago en canal satelite digital la cual pago por los derechos del futbol mucho mas de lo que recaudo, porque la gente pagaba por ver un madrid-bcn o por un madrid-atletico pero no por un sevilla-racing o por un español-real sociedad y claro en la liga hay muchos mas partidos paco que partidos top.



todo en españa se hace de forma chapucera


----------



## HDR (31 Ago 2022)

Nos comemos a Asensio otro añito, y después se irá gratis.

Yo para esto se lo regalaba, precio cero, a cualquier equipo bajo de la tabla o incluso de segunda división.

El problema claro es que el hijoputa está ahí engarranchao como un piojo y no va a firmar con nadie.


----------



## BBorg (31 Ago 2022)

Pffffff.... Ya lleva 2 goles Haaland en 24 minutos contra el Nottingham.

Esta mala bestia va a ser el nuevo Cristiano a gol por partido de media y lo tiene la puta calva catalana.


----------



## El chepa (31 Ago 2022)

Y


Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo peor no es eso, es ¿como la venden? como aficionado del Madrid no puedo comprar un paquete con todos los partidos del Madrid, no señor, tengo que comprar 5 con vomistar y otros 5 con dacojón para saber 100% que podré ver al Madrid, luego se quejan de la pirateria, para que van a poner taquilla para que cada uno compre el partido, claro que entonces se vería que equipos son los que más se ven, entonces ya no llorarían tanto por el reparto televisivo.



Un desastre en todos los sentidos, tambien en pequeños detalles. El otro dia Vinicius se casca un golazo a pase de Tchouameni y en la repeticion a media pantalla te calzan un QR y una imagen en picado la coronilla calva de tres comentaristas de mierda a los que es mejor poner en sonido ambiente. Peor imposible.


----------



## BBorg (31 Ago 2022)

Pfff hat trick del vikingo en 35 minutos...

Qué rabia no haberlo fichado y que lo tenga la maricona


----------



## Salsa_rosa (31 Ago 2022)

Pinta que Jalan va a pulverizar todos los récords.


----------



## Paobas (31 Ago 2022)

9 goles en 4'5 partidos del animal nórdico en el City. En un equipo ofensivo, técnico y que le nutra de balones va a reventar redes como nadie. Se puede ir, sin lesiones, a los 55-60 goles en la Premier este año. 
Qué bien no haberlo traído por un Karim al que le quedan dos temporadas, eh? Tranquilos, que dentro de dos años el City lo regala, sí.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (31 Ago 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> 9 goles en 4'5 partidos del animal nórdico en el City. En un equipo ofensivo, técnico y que le nutra de balones va a reventar redes como nadie. Se puede ir, sin lesiones, a los 55-60 goles en la Premier este año.
> Qué bien no haberlo traído por un Karim al que le quedan dos temporadas, eh? Tranquilos, que dentro de dos años el City lo regala, sí.



Sale Su Florentineza en el chirincirco diciendo "este no es mi jalan" y arreglao


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (31 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Pfff hat trick del vikingo en 35 minutos...
> 
> Qué rabia no haberlo fichado y que lo tenga la maricona



Sigo esperando la respuesta a mi repetitiva pregunta de por qué Haaland no juega en el RM actual... 

... mejor equipo del mundo, mejor estadio del mundo, más dinero (por ingresos del estadio) del mundo, mejor afición del mundo,, un sólo delantero de casi 35 años y, por encima de todo, el mejor presidente del mundo. ¿Por qué?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (31 Ago 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Sale Su Florentineza en el chirincirco diciendo "este no es mi jalan" y arreglao


----------



## filets (31 Ago 2022)

No tenemos dinero para renovar a Vinicius y quereis fichar a Jalan
A ver si os enterais de una vez de que el tiempo de barcos y pvtes se ha acabado
Ahora toca gaseosa y pajas. 
Los unicos que se pueden permitir lujos son la Premier y el QSG. 
Mal momento ha elegido el VARSA para apalancarse


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Ago 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> A ver si hay suerte y el sevilla nos lo compra a precio de saldo...no han empezado bien la liga y quiza crean en un fichaje expres revulsivo....



Los dos únicos equipos en España que pueden pagar un traspaso al Madrid no quieren hacerle ningún favor,y al resto solo le puedes colocar un jugador si es regalado...


----------



## Woden (31 Ago 2022)

Hace ya un par de temporadas que Haaland debió ser fichado (yo lo venía pidiendo desde que se salió en el Salzburgo) pero el puto Floper no lo hizo para no alterar el equilibrio moronegro del vestuario y no molestar a Benzemalo y al elegido Judas Mbappé. Una cagada estratégica de la que creo que nos arrepentiremos los próximos 10 años.

A nuestro moromierda favorito le quedan como mucho dos años buenos - probablemente ni eso. Y luego qué.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Ago 2022)

Haaland es una tanqueta que es preferible a Benzema en su mejor momento y no digamos ya si este entra en decadencia...si no lo han traído para contentarle es una cagada sideral

Y a mi que me parece que era muy nórdico y muy blanco...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ago 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Vinicius es top 5 mundial, por físico, desborde, solidaridad con el equipo, cada vez tiene más gol. Más que el gol de la final de la champions, que hay estaba donde había que estar, recuerdo el que le hizo al city, finta al lateral y desde el medio campo golazo con una conducción de balón dificilísima y con una definición que no se la he visto hacer a casi nadie. Vinicius no es atolondrado, a la velocidad que juega es más fácil cometer algún error, es un tio al que están poniendo 2 y 3 tíos a darle patadas porque le tienen pánico. Decir que su nivel es de un equipo como el Valencia es de alguien que no entiende de fútbol o de antimadridista.
> 
> De Florentino me parece aún más ridículo comentar, más que sus 6 champions, en tiempos del villarato, su mérito ha sido crear la institución deportiva más seria y profesionalizada del mundo. Florentino, al igual que acertó y luego se equivocó con los galácticos, ha tenido el mérito de tener un club saneado y ganarle a los clubes estado, equipos con dinero casi infinito. Me parece un tipo muy inteligente que aprendió mucho en su primera etapa y que lo está bordando en la segunda, la institución no puede funcionar mejor de lo que lo hace.




Vinicius en 2022 con este fútbol tan falto de técnica si puede ser top 5.

En los 2000 no habría sido ni titular en el Madrid ni top 50.

La gran virtud de vinicius es que es currante y corre los 90 minutos, solo así (y el mismo debe saberlo) tiene status de estrella, porque sigue fallando muchos regates, sigue tardando mucho en tomar decisiones y sus recursos son limitados, eso sí, cuando le sale (como el gol contra el city) pues queda cojonudo.

Debe mejorar, pero es con diferencia uno de los 4 pilares del Madrid (Benzema, Modric y encurtidos)


----------



## seven up (31 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Sinceramente creo que a Asensio se la pela todo y ya sólo quiere joder al Madrid yéndose gratis en junio sin que el Madrid "que le ha maltratado" cobre un duro y llevándose él la prima de fichaje como agente libre, aunque sea yéndose al Fulham. Y el último año lo cobra en el Madrid rascándoselos a 2 manos. Los casos de Alaba y Rudyger que llegaron gratis y cobrando un pastón de prima de fichaje han abierto los ojos a muchos jugadores y cada vez más van a querer apurar hasta el último dia de contrato sin renovar. La prima de fichaje como agente libre es muy golosa.



Pues que quiere que le diga, para mi pinta más el ejemplo de Isco, dos meses y medio para encontrar equipo, sin prima de fichaje, bajándose la ficha hasta la octava parte de lo que anteriormente cobraba en el Madrid y todo para jugar de suplente en las segundas partes.


----------



## Th89 (31 Ago 2022)

Lo de Haaland es una cagada de época.

Lo llevo pensando desde antes de que lo ficharan, y para colmo es la pieza que le faltaba a la Pepa.

El follatravelos nos la ha liado y Bidentino ni lo ha visto venir y nos hemos quedado a dos velas.


----------



## feps (31 Ago 2022)

Apreciemos lo que tenemos, que es mucho. En ataque Vnicius y Rodrygo van camino de ser jugadores que marquen una época y el centro del campo es un escándalo. Eso por no hablar de que tenemos al mejor portero del mundo. Hay vida más allá de Haaland y Mbappe.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (31 Ago 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Hace ya un par de temporadas que Haaland debió ser fichado (yo lo venía pidiendo desde que se salió en el Salzburgo) pero el puto Floper no lo hizo para no alterar el equilibrio moronegro del vestuario y no molestar a Benzemalo y al elegido Judas Mbappé. Una cagada estratégica de la que creo que nos arrepentiremos los próximos 10 años.
> 
> A nuestro moromierda favorito le quedan como mucho dos años buenos - probablemente ni eso. Y luego qué.



Había que ficharlo sí o sí... por delante de Mbappé... Apesta a cagada histórica...


----------



## BBorg (31 Ago 2022)

Vinicius y Rodrygo jugadores que marquen época dice el subnormal. 

Madre mía.

Vida más allá de esos dos habrá que verlo. Pregunta a los que se han tirado 12 años sin ganar por culpa de Messi y Cristiano.


----------



## BBorg (31 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Había que ficharlo sí o sí... por delante de Mbappé... Apesta a cagada histórica...



¿Y por qué alguien cree que Fiorenttino no ha fichado al vikingo porque no ha querido? Probablemente no ha podido. 

Este tío es subnormal.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (31 Ago 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Lo de Haaland es una cagada de época.
> 
> Lo llevo pensando desde antes de que lo ficharan, y para colmo es la pieza que le faltaba a la Pepa.
> 
> El follatravelos nos la ha liado y Bidentino ni lo ha visto venir y nos hemos quedado a dos velas.



Cagada histórica. Pero, por lo que destilaban los medios afines a FloPer, Haaland nunca fue una opción... hubo meses que se dedicaron a menospreciarlo como jugador proclive a lesionarle para manipular a la borreguil masa florentinista.

El NO fichaje del orientado a mujeros con próstata fue muy raro... hasta un inepto como FloPer sabe que las palabras se las lleva el viento y que, en operaciones de este nivel, se van firmando precontratos con penalizaciones en caso de incumplimiento... debió de ser una operación de distracción pactada por FloPer y el PSG...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (31 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Haaland es una tanqueta que es preferible a Benzema en su mejor momento y no digamos ya si este entra en decadencia...si no lo han traído para contentarle es una cagada sideral
> 
> Y a mi que me parece que era muy nórdico y muy blanco...



Era perfecto, Un puto vikingo goleador.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> ¿Y por qué alguien cree que Fiorenttino no ha fichado al vikingo porque no ha querido? Probablemente no ha podido.
> 
> Este tío es subnormal.



no ha podido,no ha podido…no se,dinero habia,al menos 80 kilos se dejaron en tchouameni…


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (31 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> ¿Y por qué alguien cree que Fiorenttino no ha fichado al vikingo porque no ha querido? Probablemente no ha podido.



No te retrates insultando, buen hombre.

¿Y por qué crees que no ha podido ficharlo el gran FloPer?

¿porque Haaland no quería venir al RM por ser un equipo sin caché?

¿porque a Haaland le tiraba que su padre jugó en el City?

¿porque Haaland prefiere el bonito Manchester al soleado Madrid?

Uhmmm... ¿o porque el RM está endeudado hasta las cejas con la timo-reforma del estadio?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (31 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vinicius en 2022 con este fútbol tan falto de técnica si puede ser top 5.
> 
> En los 2000 no habría sido ni titular en el Madrid ni top 50.



Ni antes ni ahora. Es un paquete de PM. Es que no parece ni futbolista.

Al menos Rodrygo es futbolista y tiene estrella... saliendo desde el banquillo éso sí. De titular no acaba de cuajar grandes partidos.


----------



## SanRu (31 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> ¿Y por qué alguien cree que Fiorenttino no ha fichado al vikingo porque no ha querido? Probablemente no ha podido.
> 
> Este tío es subnormal.



Lo dejó bien claro en la entrevista: "Ni Haaland ni ningún delantero importante va a venir al Madrid a ser suplente de Benzema"


----------



## BBorg (31 Ago 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> No te retrates insultando, buen hombre.
> 
> ¿Y por qué crees que no ha podido ficharlo el gran FloPer?
> 
> ...



Ignore pesao


----------



## BBorg (31 Ago 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Lo dejó bien claro en la entrevista: "Ni Haaland ni ningún delantero importante va a venir al Madrid a ser suplente de Benzema"



Qué tontería. Y never never never Beckham. Miente como un político. Digo, como un empresario. Miente cada vez que habla. No lo ha fichado porque ya no puede fichar a los más grandes hace mucho.

Veremos cuánto tiempo retiene el Madrid a Courtois, Mendy, Militao, Camavinga, Chuameni, Valverde Rodrigo y Vinicius. Más de uno se irá a UK y PSG pronto.


----------



## El chepa (31 Ago 2022)

Otro comentario subido de tono contra Florentino y nos vemos fuera.


----------



## BBorg (31 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> no ha podido,no ha podido…no se,dinero habia,al menos 80 kilos se dejaron en tchouameni…



Otro subnormal los regalan en los Doritos

¿Pero alguien se cree que los ha dejado escapar por dinero o por Benzema?

NO PUEDE COMPETIR EL MADRID DESDE HACE MUCHOS AÑOS


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Otro subnormal los regalan en los Doritos
> 
> ¿Pero alguien se cree que los ha dejado escapar por dinero o por Benzema?
> 
> NO PUEDE COMPETIR EL MADRID DESDE HACE MUCHOS AÑOS



oye puto imbecil,yo te llevo leyendo tiempo y no dices mas que subnormalidades,he evitado señalarlo hasta ahora…

asi que modera un poquito los insultos

basura


----------



## SanRu (31 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Qué tontería. Y never never never Beckham. Miente como un político. Digo, como un empresario. Miente cada vez que habla. No lo ha fichado porque ya no puede fichar a los más grandes hace mucho.
> 
> Veremos cuánto tiempo retiene el Madrid a Courtois, Mendy, Militao, Camavinga, Chuameni, Valverde Rodrigo y Vinicius. Más de uno se irá a UK y PSG pronto.



Si eres haaland, vendrías al Madrid a ser suplente? No. Pero pones una clausula en tu contrato para cuando Benzema no esté, para poder salir. 

Pero bueno, a algunos no os vale la realiadad y necesitáis inventar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Ago 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Si eres haaland, vendrías al Madrid a ser suplente? No. Pero pones una clausula en tu contrato para cuando Benzema no esté, para poder salir.
> 
> Pero bueno, a algunos no os vale la realiadad y necesitáis inventar.



aqui se da por hecho que venga quien venga lo hace para ser suplente,de risa,ni que tuvieras a Pele con 25 años ahi arriba…


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (31 Ago 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Si eres haaland, vendrías al Madrid a ser suplente? No. Pero pones una clausula en tu contrato para cuando Benzema no esté, para poder salir.
> 
> Pero bueno, a algunos no os vale la realiadad y necesitáis inventar.



La Tª va a ser muy larga... especialmente en el RM... con supercopas, mundialistos, liga, copa de españa, copa de europa... habría muchos partidos para hubiese sido titular...

Y si no vuelta al 4-4-2... Benzemá y Haaland arriba... Y te pules al Vinicius que es un petardo.


----------



## spam (31 Ago 2022)

feps dijo:


> Jérémy Doku.



El mamadou con el que sison está intentando darle vidilla a los últimos coletazos de summeriana es Johan Bakayoko, del PSV


----------



## SanRu (1 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> aqui se da por hecho que venga quien venga lo hace para ser suplente,de risa,ni que tuvieras a Pele con 25 años ahi arriba…



A mi no me mires. Es lo que dijo Florentino. Yo spy el primero que quiero que 

A) El madrid juegue con un 9 de verdad y Benzema de 10.
B) Fichen a un delantero de verdad y no este que se está beneficiando de no tener competencia.

y cuando digo competencia, no me refiero a tener a un jugador que te pueda quitar el puesto sino en tener otros jugadores que puedan hacer goles.

Muchos comparan los números de Benzema con por ejemplo, Raúl, pero olvidan el gran de talle que Raúl tenía por delante a jugadores de la talla de Mijatovic, Suker, Morientes, Ronalfo el gordo, etc......¿A quien ha tenido por delante Benzema? Como mucho a CR7 y estaba por detrás....


----------



## xilebo (1 Sep 2022)

*¡Marco Asensio se queda!*

El balear ha hablado con Ancelotti para comunicarle que se queda y ha sido tranquilizado por el técnico. Carletto le había dicho que respetaría lo que decidiera y ahora y buscará vías para darle minutos.

Se abre paraguas


----------



## fachacine (1 Sep 2022)

Guardiola se llevaría de calle al menos 7 jugadores del Madrid para su equipo, cosa que al contrario con Carletto no sucedería ni de coña


----------



## Th89 (1 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡Marco Asensio se queda!*
> 
> El balear ha hablado con Ancelotti para comunicarle que se queda y ha sido tranquilizado por el técnico. Carletto le había dicho que respetaría lo que decidiera y ahora y buscará vías para darle minutos.
> 
> Se abre paraguas



No le quiere ni Dios y se piensa que en verano alguien le pagará una suculenta prima y una buena ficha después de un año de chupar banquillo. Al final tendrá que rebajarse a lo Isco.

No sé quién le asesora, pero tiene muchos pájaros en la cabeza y ya no es un niño.


----------



## feps (1 Sep 2022)

Hoy se cierra el mercado. El Madrid no fichará a nadie y el único con posibilidades de salir a última hora es Odriozola. A Asensio no lo quieren ni regalado. Como bien apuntáis, Marco apunta a ser otro Isco de la vida que acabará palmando mucha pasta, por vago.


----------



## fran83 (1 Sep 2022)

Lo del mercado de fichajes es un cachondeo, que sentido tiene que se cierre el jueves día 1 a las 24 horas con 3 jornadas de liga ya jugadas??


----------



## feps (1 Sep 2022)

5 Champions sin estar en esta lista. Mola.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Sep 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> No le quiere ni Dios y se piensa que en verano alguien le pagará una suculenta prima y una buena ficha después de un año de chupar banquillo. Al final tendrá que rebajarse a lo Isco.



Un nuevo FRACASO en la gestión económico-deportiva del gran FloPer. 

Otro caso Bale, Isco, Mariano, Hazard, etc... Jugador que pasa de jugar... Jugador que se dedica a cobrar por no hacer nada.... Jugador que se va a acabar yendo gratis del RM...

¡¡¡Grande FloPer!!!


----------



## El chepa (1 Sep 2022)

Dice season (ergo altas probabilidades de habérselo inventado) que Vinicius será español en octubre y Militao y Rodrygo en noviembre, motivo por el qie el Madrid ha esperado para hacer fichajes.


----------



## Woden (1 Sep 2022)

Ha acertado el flipado de Sison alguna vez? Los que le recordamos del foro ACB y de Nueva Taberna hace siglos sabemos qué pie cojea


----------



## BBorg (1 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Ha acertado el flipado de Sison alguna vez? Los que le recordamos del foro ACB y de Nueva Taberna hace siglos sabemos qué pie cojea



Y se sabe su identidad? Porque sí que sabe cosas como si fuera periodista.


----------



## xilebo (1 Sep 2022)

*Carvajal y Mendy apuntan al once titular ante el Betis*

Fueron los laterales suplentes en la última jornada ante el Espanyol. Alaba y Lucas Vazquez fueron los elegidos por Ancelotti.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (1 Sep 2022)

La vida real no es el Fifa. 
Hay grandísimos futbolistas que nunca jugarán en el Madrid. Y está bien que así sea.


----------



## feps (1 Sep 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> La vida real no es el Fifa.
> Hay grandísimos futbolistas que nunca jugarán en el Madrid. Y está bien que así sea.



Cierto. El Madrid no puede tener diez potenciales balones de oro en la plantilla, máxime jugando con una desventaja económica tan salvaje respecto a los ingleses.


----------



## keko (1 Sep 2022)

Haaland no iba a venir a ser suplente de Benzema (encima recibiendo el balón de oro a ver quien es el guapo que le manda al banquillo). Si es cierto lo de la clausula de salida a los 2 años, que habrá que verlo, ese es el momento de ir con todo y ficharlo. El Madrid no tiene tanto cash como la premier, pero si controla el gasto este año y el próximo, puede ficharlo sin problema. Para configurar una plantilla profesional tened en cuenta que se tardan años, y luego tiene que dar resultado. Tras los fichajes en defensa y centro del campo del año pasado y de este año, Floren ha renovado practicamente el equipo a coste muy razonable. Si en 2 años consigue fichar a Haaland y encontrar al sustituto de Modric, el Madrid puede dominar Europa otra decada. Pero hará falta esperar unos años, paciencia.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (1 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> 9 goles en 4'5 partidos del animal nórdico en el City. En un equipo ofensivo, técnico y que le nutra de balones va a reventar redes como nadie. Se puede ir, sin lesiones, a los 55-60 goles en la Premier este año.
> Qué bien no haberlo traído por un Karim al que le quedan dos temporadas, eh? Tranquilos, que dentro de dos años el City lo regala, sí.



Como siga así vaya cagadón no haberlo fichado.

Pero tiene que seguir así. Lo bueno es que dentro de dos años vale 150 millones, pero supongo que el PSG le bañará en oro.



feps dijo:


> Apreciemos lo que tenemos, que es mucho. En ataque Vnicius y Rodrygo van camino de ser jugadores que marquen una época y el centro del campo es un escándalo. Eso por no hablar de que tenemos al mejor portero del mundo. Hay vida más allá de Haaland y Mbappe.



Ahí se te ha ido un pelín .... Yo no había visto a Halaand demasiado, pero sí goles y tal. Parecía bastante bestia. Lo que pasa es que en principio el que se ajustaba más al Madric era MRaté. 

Pero vamos, si tan bueno es dentro de dos años y vale la pena pagarle un traspaso de 150 minoyes y 50 de ficha al año, pues se pagan.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Sep 2022)

Para hablar de Haaland, prefiero esperar a las eliminatorias de Shempions.
Que hacerle un Hattrick a un recién ascendido jugando de local tampoco es para llenar la prensa de titulares.

Es bueno, pero yo esperaría a los partidos top.


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Ha acertado el flipado de Sison alguna vez? Los que le recordamos del foro ACB y de Nueva Taberna hace siglos sabemos qué pie cojea



oño, tú también estabas en nueva taberna?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Para hablar de Haaland, prefiero esperar a las eliminatorias de Shempions.
> Que hacerle un Hattrick a un recién ascendido jugando de local tampoco es para llenar la prensa de titulares.
> 
> Es bueno, pero yo esperaría a los partidos top.



Teniendo en cuenta el dominio que tiene desde hace años el City sobre la Premier, que su delantero centro titular se hinche a marcar goles no es muy sorprendente. Habría que esperar.

Esperar también porque Guardiola tiene una larga tradición de malenquistarse con sus delanteros estrella. A ver qué pasa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta el dominio que tiene desde hace años el City sobre la Premier, que su delantero centro titular se hinche a marcar goles no es muy sorprendente. Habría que esperar.
> 
> Esperar también porque Guardiola tiene una larga tradición de malenquistarse con sus delanteros estrella. A ver qué pasa.



Nada si falla ya solo gastará otros 400millones otra temporada de los jeques..


----------



## xilebo (1 Sep 2022)

Pues sigue la oleada de robos a futbolistas, ahora en Madrid  


*Varios hombres armados intentan asaltar la casa de Carvajal*

Al menos dos hombres armados con barras metálicas saltaron la valla de su chalet en Boadilla del Monte, pero huyeron al ser detectados.


----------



## filets (1 Sep 2022)

Poco es esta hablando del desastre que ha sido Jorge Mendes este mercado
Lo de CR7 ha sido putapenico. Y Ausencio lo contrato para que lo sacara del Madrid porque quiere jugar el mundial, pero no ha sido capaz de encontrarle nada decente
¿se ha acabado la época de los mega-agentes?


----------



## Woden (1 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> oño, tú también estabas en nueva taberna?



Sí, ahí andaba.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Poco es esta hablando del desastre que ha sido Jorge Mendes este mercado
> Lo de CR7 ha sido putapenico. Y Ausencio lo contrato para que lo sacara del Madrid porque quiere jugar el mundial, pero no ha sido capaz de encontrarle nada decente
> ¿se ha acabado la época de los mega-agentes?



Jorge Mendes el lobo de wall street.pero en versión futbolera..


----------



## BBorg (1 Sep 2022)

keko dijo:


> Haaland no iba a venir a ser suplente de Benzema (encima recibiendo el balón de oro a ver quien es el guapo que le manda al banquillo). Si es cierto lo de la clausula de salida a los 2 años, que habrá que verlo, ese es el momento de ir con todo y ficharlo. El Madrid no tiene tanto cash como la premier, pero si controla el gasto este año y el próximo, puede ficharlo sin problema. Para configurar una plantilla profesional tened en cuenta que se tardan años, y luego tiene que dar resultado. Tras los fichajes en defensa y centro del campo del año pasado y de este año, Floren ha renovado practicamente el equipo a coste muy razonable. Si en 2 años consigue fichar a Haaland y encontrar al sustituto de Modric, el Madrid puede dominar Europa otra decada. Pero hará falta esperar unos años, paciencia.



Dominar Europa otra década dice pero si el Madrid ganó del 2014 al 18 y lleva muerto desde el 2018 y el año pasado lo arrasaron y humillaron bestialmente los cuatro a los que ganó de milagro satánico. Qué manera de venirse arriba. El Madrid demostró estar a años luz de esos cuatro y faltan el Bayern y el Barsa.

Florentino no fichó al vikingo porque no pudo y punto. Primero porque el City es el club de sus amores, segundo porque es mucho más rico y le pueden pagar lo que pida, tercero porque es mucho mejor equipo a años luz del Madrid y le arrasó los dos partidos y cuarto porque el City es mucho más probable que gane la Champions y la Premier y la Cup y todo.

Hay gente cegada por la champions en la que el Madrid tuvo una potra satánica. Es una puta mierda de equipo hace muchos años. Y que sigan Kroos y Modric lo dice todo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues sigue la oleada de robos a futbolistas, ahora en Madrid
> 
> 
> *Varios hombres armados intentan asaltar la casa de Carvajal*
> ...



Las palancas, son las palancaaaaaas...


----------



## manutartufo (1 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Dominar Europa otra década dice pero si el Madrid ganó del 2014 al 18 y lleva muerto desde el 2018 y el año pasado lo arrasaron y humillaron bestialmente los cuatro a los que ganó de milagro satánico. Qué manera de venirse arriba. El Madrid demostró estar a años luz de esos cuatro y faltan el Bayern y el Barsa.
> 
> Florentino no fichó al vikingo porque no pudo y punto. Primero porque el City es el club de sus amores, segundo porque es mucho más rico y le pueden pagar lo que pida, tercero porque es mucho mejor equipo a años luz del Madrid y le arrasó los dos partidos y cuarto porque el City es mucho más probable que gane la Champions y la Premier y la Cup y todo.
> 
> Hay gente cegada por la champions en la que el Madrid tuvo una potra satánica. Es una puta mierda de equipo hace muchos años. Y que sigan Kroos y Modric lo dice todo.



Te lo compro ,espero que nos vuelvan a humillar nuevamente todos esos equipos y levantemos la Champions de nuevo


----------



## Roedr (1 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Dominar Europa otra década dice pero si el Madrid ganó del 2014 al 18 y lleva muerto desde el 2018 y el año pasado lo arrasaron y humillaron bestialmente los cuatro a los que ganó de milagro satánico. Qué manera de venirse arriba. El Madrid demostró estar a años luz de esos cuatro y faltan el Bayern y el Barsa.
> 
> Florentino no fichó al vikingo porque no pudo y punto. Primero porque el City es el club de sus amores, segundo porque es mucho más rico y lece pueden pagar lo que pida, tercero porque es mucho mejor equipo a años luz del Madrid y le arrasó los dos partidos y cuarto porque el City es mucho más probable que gane la Champions y la Premier y la Cup y todo.
> 
> Hay gente cegada por la champions en la que el Madrid tuvo una potra satánica. Es una puta mierda de equipo hace muchos años. Y que sigan Kroos y Modric lo dice todo.



Cuanto más escribes más tonto pareces.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues sigue la oleada de robos a futbolistas, ahora en Madrid
> 
> 
> *Varios hombres armados intentan asaltar la casa de Carvajal*
> ...



*Españezuela*


----------



## keko (1 Sep 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Dominar Europa otra década dice pero si el Madrid ganó del 2014 al 18 y lleva muerto desde el 2018 y el año pasado lo arrasaron y humillaron bestialmente los cuatro a los que ganó de milagro satánico. Qué manera de venirse arriba. El Madrid demostró estar a años luz de esos cuatro y faltan el Bayern y el Barsa.
> 
> Florentino no fichó al vikingo porque no pudo y punto. Primero porque el City es el club de sus amores, segundo porque es mucho más rico y le pueden pagar lo que pida, tercero porque es mucho mejor equipo a años luz del Madrid y le arrasó los dos partidos y cuarto porque el City es mucho más probable que gane la Champions y la Premier y la Cup y todo.
> 
> Hay gente cegada por la champions en la que el Madrid tuvo una potra satánica. Es una puta mierda de equipo hace muchos años. Y que sigan Kroos y Modric lo dice todo.



Ganar 5 champions que se supone que es, potra???? Vamos hombre, lo que hay que oir!!!. Si no te gusta el comentario me parece perfecto, esto es deporte y cada uno lo ve a su manera, pero es obvio que los ultimos 10 años el Madrid ha dominado Europa. A pesar de la bilis que sueltan algunos. La idea es volver a hacerlo y para eso hace falta tiempo para renovar el equipo. 
sin acritud.


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> No te retrates insultando, buen hombre.
> 
> ¿Y por qué crees que no ha podido ficharlo el gran FloPer?
> 
> ...



Es curioso que Haaland o Mbappe no hayan querido ir al Madrid, teniendo en cuenta que desde el punto de vista deportivo, es una opción mucho mejor que fichar por el City o quedarse en el PSG. Más opciones de ganar la Champions, más posibilidades de ganar premios individuales, mayor promoción a nivel global, atraes a más patrocinadores, etc. Algo no están contado. Eso de no querer ser suplente de Benzema suena a excusa barata.


----------



## feps (1 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es curioso que Haaland o Mbappe no hayan querido ir al Madrid, teniendo en cuenta que desde el punto de vista deportivo, es una opción mucho mejor que fichar por el City o quedarse en el PSG. Más opciones de ganar la Champions, más posibilidades de ganar premios individuales, mayor promoción a nivel global, atraes a más patrocinadores, etc. Algo no están contado. Eso de no querer ser suplente de Benzema suena a excusa barata.



Van a donde mejor les pagan. El Madrid no puede competir a golpe de talonario con PSG e ingleses. Por eso creo que Haaland tampoco vestirá de blanco.


----------



## arriondas (1 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Van a donde mejor les pagan. El Madrid no puede competir a golpe de talonario con PSG e ingleses. Por eso creo que Haaland tampoco vestirá de blanco.



Exacto. Seguramente su entorno les dijo en su momento: "Fulanito quiere jugar en vuestro club, pero el PSG/City le ofrece XXXXX millones; ¿qué ofrecéis vosotros?, ¿podéis igualarlo?" 

No creo que Haaland o Mbappe quieran cobrar menos de lo que ahora cobran. Y equipos como el Madrid o el Barça no pueden emular a los clubes-estado.


----------



## barullo (1 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Para hablar de Haaland, prefiero esperar a las eliminatorias de Shempions.
> Que hacerle un Hattrick a un recién ascendido jugando de local tampoco es para llenar la prensa de titulares.
> 
> Es bueno, pero yo esperaría a los partidos top.



Eso se puede decir de cualquier delantero, me refiero a ponerlo en duda. Cuando lleguen esos partidos estará a la altura porque es muy bueno, devastador diría yo. Pero necesita de un equipo a la altura.

Mira su paso en la selección. No ha sido culpa suya pero no ha sido capaz de clasificar a su país para la última Euro y el último mundial. ¿Por qué? pues porque casi todos los demás compañeros -salvo Odegaard y alguno más- no están a su nivel. En el City está mejor acompañado pero es un equipo que se puede diluir como un azucarillo como se vió en las semis de champions.

El futuro no lo conoce nadie pero no se puede poner en duda a jugadores de este tipo. Cuando estén ante rivales fuertes tratarán de machacarlos como hacen con los débiles, pero otra cosa será lo que puedan hacer sus compañeros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Sep 2022)

Las horas finales para massana y oñeku


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Eso se puede decir de cualquier delantero, me refiero a ponerlo en duda. Cuando lleguen esos partidos estará a la altura porque es muy bueno, devastador diría yo. Pero necesita de un equipo a la altura.
> 
> Mira su paso en la selección. No ha sido culpa suya pero no ha sido capaz de clasificar a su país para la última Euro y el último mundial. ¿Por qué? pues porque casi todos los demás compañeros -salvo Odegaard y alguno más- no están a su nivel. En el City está mejor acompañado pero es un equipo que se puede diluir como un azucarillo como se vió en las semis de champions.
> 
> El futuro no lo conoce nadie pero no se puede poner en duda a jugadores de este tipo. Cuando estén ante rivales fuertes tratarán de machacarlos como hacen con los débiles, pero otra cosa será lo que puedan hacer sus compañeros.



Desde luego como tenga la mitad de acierto que tiene en liga la champions ya tiene dueño...


----------



## Edu.R (1 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Desde luego como tenga la mitad de acierto que tiene en liga la champions ya tiene dueño...



Pocas Shempions habéis visto, joder.

En Shempions, con 15 minutos malos te vas al carrer. En el Bernabeu vale con 5 minutos malos, eso si.

Ya puedes tener el equipazo padre, que nadie está libre del pajarón momentaneo y la eliminación.

Ya lo he dicho, este año Shitty o PSG (O los dos) vuelven a no ganarla para gosto y goce del personal aquí presente.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es curioso que Haaland o Mbappe no hayan querido ir al Madrid, teniendo en cuenta que desde el punto de vista deportivo, es una opción mucho mejor que fichar por el City o quedarse en el PSG. Más opciones de ganar la Champions, más posibilidades de ganar premios individuales, mayor promoción a nivel global, atraes a más patrocinadores, etc. Algo no están contado. Eso de no querer ser suplente de Benzema suena a excusa barata.



A mí me suelen insultar en este bendito foro por hacer idéntica reflexión en este bendito foro... 

...la diferencia es que yo apunto directamente a FloPer y su desleal gestión, que ha llevado al RM a un peligroso endeudamiento y una preocupante falta de liquidez.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Las horas finales para massana y oñeku



Atentos a posibles sorpresas con Kepa Jamecho y Elber Galarga.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No creo que Haaland o Mbappe quieran cobrar menos de lo que ahora cobran. Y equipos como el Madrid o el Barça no pueden emular a los clubes-estado.



¿No era la reforma del estadio la forma de competir con clubes estado como PSG, City y FCB?

¿Pero no hemos quedado en el el RM va a ingresar *400 M EUR/Tª por la explotación del estadio* para organizar partidos de hockey hielo... partidos de baloncesto NBA... y conciertos de Rosalía?

¿Con 400 M EUR (estadio) + 170 M EUR (TVs) + 120 M EUR (Adidas), *total 690 M EUR por Tª*, no le da a FloPer para fichar a Haaland?

¿Tan inepto es FloPer?


----------



## Roedr (1 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es curioso que Haaland o Mbappe no hayan querido ir al Madrid, teniendo en cuenta que desde el punto de vista deportivo, es una opción mucho mejor que fichar por el City o quedarse en el PSG. Más opciones de ganar la Champions, más posibilidades de ganar premios individuales, mayor promoción a nivel global, atraes a más patrocinadores, etc. Algo no están contado. Eso de no querer ser suplente de Benzema suena a excusa barata.



Lo más importe: la pasta. Y después, que ahora vienen muy subiditos de yogurines y se creen lo más del universo.


----------



## Roedr (1 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿No era la reforma del estadio la forma de competir con clubes estado como PSG, City y FCB?
> 
> ¿Pero no hemos quedado en el el RM va a ingresar *400 M EUR/Tª por la explotación del estadio* para organizar partidos de hockey hielo... partidos de baloncesto NBA... y conciertos de Rosalía?
> 
> ...



El inepto perdón, Inepto, eres tú.


----------



## Roedr (1 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Las horas finales para massana y oñeku



¿van al patíbulo?


----------



## Roedr (1 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> A mí me suelen insultar en este bendito foro por hacer idéntica reflexión en este bendito foro...
> 
> ...la diferencia es que yo apunto directamente a FloPer y su desleal gestión, que ha llevado al RM a un peligroso endeudamiento y una preocupante falta de liquidez.



Tú no haces reflexiones, tú sueltas propaganda y trolas.


----------



## _Suso_ (1 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es curioso que Haaland o Mbappe no hayan querido ir al Madrid, teniendo en cuenta que desde el punto de vista deportivo, es una opción mucho mejor que fichar por el City o quedarse en el PSG. Más opciones de ganar la Champions, más posibilidades de ganar premios individuales, mayor promoción a nivel global, atraes a más patrocinadores, etc. Algo no están contado. Eso de no querer ser suplente de Benzema suena a excusa barata.



Mabappe también es que anda enamorado de su Shemale e igual la chiquilla lo presionó para que no abandonara París


----------



## Roedr (1 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> 5 Champions sin estar en esta lista. Mola.



Menudas gestiones más lamentables reflejan esos números, y no sólo de los clubes-estado.


----------



## Roedr (1 Sep 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Mabappe también es que anda enamorado de su Shemale e igual la chiquilla* lo presionó *para que no abandonara París



Estoy seguro de que lo ha presionado mucho.

Cada vez estoy más aliviado que la rata no haya terminado en el Madrid. Esto con el tiempo puede ser aún más grande que lo de De Gea.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (1 Sep 2022)

Para lo que hemos quedado. Último día de mercado y no hay rumores. Otros años íbamos a fichar a 8 o 9 tíos.


----------



## seven up (1 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Van a donde mejor les pagan. El Madrid no puede competir a golpe de talonario con PSG e ingleses. Por eso creo que Haaland tampoco vestirá de blanco.



Esa es la realidad, desde siempre todos hemos deseado ganar lo máximo posible, es intrínseco al ser humano y es lo posibilita una evolución del mismo. Máxime cuando hablamos de un deporte super profesionalizado como es el futbol. Muchos se quedan en la romántica idea de los jugadores con una sola camiseta durante toda su carrera como era hasta los años 80. Lo que no queremos recordar, es que la mayoría de los jugadores, no lo hacían por sentimiento, lo hacían obligados por razones del reglamento federativo de la época que impedía al jugador cambiar de equipo. Era lo que se denominaba derecho de retención y los equipos podían prorrogar el contrato del jugador indefinidamente, solo tenían que incrementarle la ficha en un 10%. Así es que grandes jugadores nacionales acabaron su carrera futbolística con solo un par de pisos ahorrados y un buen coche.

Los clubs estado han distorsionado el mercado con la complicidad de la UEFA y hemos pasado en un periodo de 8 años de los super contratos a los mega contratos. Hasta hace unos años, los clubs tops podían pagar como mucho dos o tres super contratos. A día de hoy pocos pueden permitirse pagar un mega contrato, ahí esta la ruina del Barça. En cambio el PSG tiene en este momento 3 mega contratos (Mbappe, Messi y Neymar) y el MU otros tres (Haaland, De Bruyne y Sterling) a los que hay que sumar los super contratos de muchos integrantes de estos dos planteles y sin obviar que pueden lanzarse a por cualquier perla que aparezca en el mercado pagando un alto traspaso.

Bajo mi punto de vista, la única solución para paliar esta desigualdad, es salirse de la corrupta UEFA y que los clubs tops monten una Superliga profesional, acabando con el consabido patrocinio estatal que equilibra sus cuentas a fin de ejercicio de cada año para los clubs estado. No es un invento nuevo, la Premier, la ACB, La Liga o la Euroliga fueron pasos adelante de los clubs sobre las federaciones y no creo que ninguno de los clubs que integran estas competiciones desee volver a la época en la que las federaciones las organizaban.

Otra cosa son determinadas bases que se filtran a través de los medios que causan una gran polémica sobre la Superliga. No tengo muy claro si la competición debe de ser abierta o cerrada, de si los clubs deben ceder sus jugadores a las federaciones y en el caso de que así fuera cuando deben de hacerlo, del reparto de los derechos televisivos o de la participación de los clubs integrantes de la Superliga en otras competiciones de carácter nacional como ligas, copas o supercopas. Creo que todo eso debe de ser objeto de un gran debate entre los clubs que formen la competición y los aficionados.


----------



## seven up (1 Sep 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> No olvidemos que un día no sé si fue el Marca publicó que el París le ofrecía cuatro veces más que el Madrid y una prima del copón sino renovaba, pero que Vini había escogido al Madrid.
> 
> A ver si la primera parte de la noticia va a ser cierta y la segunda no.



De Ayer en el Marca, cuando lo leí me acordé de este comentario.









Vinicius sube la apuesta


Vinicius marcó ante el Espanyol su segundo gol de la temporada, el segundo consecutivo tras poner en marcha su cuenta realizadora una semana antes frente al Celta. El brasileño con




www.marca.com





*La renovación*

_*Vinicius no se lesiona desde marzo de 2019* y eso le ha permitido acumular muchos partidos. Así, a los 52 de la pasada temporada suma los *49 de 52 (94%) en la 20-21 y los 38 de 51 (74%) de la 19-20*. Vinicius juega mucho y eso es fundamental para la cifra goleadora que desea alcanzar.

Normal que el Madrid se haya lanzado a cerrar la renovación de su joven estrella. La negociación está encaminada y *el único aspecto que falta por conocer es la extensión* del contrato. *El Real Madrid propuso ampliarlo hasta 2028*, pero, como informó MARCA, el jugador prefería una duración algo menor, en concreto hasta *2026 ó 2027*. Entre estas dos últimas opciones está el acuerdo, descartada la posibilidad de 2028._

Le quedan dos años de contrato hasta el 2024, me parece todo un poco raro y que la cosa está muy lejos del optimismo mostrado en mayo. Ahora salen con el escoyo de una ampliación de contrato por solo dos años, cuando han tenido junio, julio y agosto para solucionarlo y hacer público el acuerdo.
Cuando hablamos de la salida de Ausencio y la intención de largarse el año que viene gratis para llevarse la prima de fichaje, lo veo de ciencia ficción, dudo mucho que nadie le pague la mitad de lo que cobra en el Real Madrid. En cambio si hablamos de Vinicius, la cosa cambia y es un panorama que da mucho miedo. Hoy por hoy, es nuestra mayor valor en la plantilla, es por decirlo en términos baloncestísticos, nuestro jugador franquicia. Los moros de Qatar son muy rencorosos, recuerdo como se vengaron del Barça por inmiscuirse con Verratti en el 2017 y como se quedaron sin el patrocinio de Qatar y sin Neymar en menos de 6 meses.


----------



## _Suso_ (1 Sep 2022)

seven up dijo:


> De Ayer en el Marca, cuando lo leí me acordé de este comentario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coincido, a mí este tema me da mucho miedo, PSG, City e incluso el nuevo Newcastle son capaces de bañar en oro a un jugador así que queda libre.

Dependerá del jugador, porque desde luego en términos económicos no podemos competir ni de coña, pero a mí de momento que no haya renovado ya me mosquea.


----------



## Paobas (1 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Para hablar de Haaland, prefiero esperar a las eliminatorias de Shempions.
> Que hacerle un Hattrick a un recién ascendido jugando de local tampoco es para llenar la prensa de titulares.
> 
> Es bueno, pero yo esperaría a los partidos top.



23 goles en 19 partidos de Champions. Messi y CR ni se acercaban a eso en sus primeros 23 encuentros. Os está cerrando la boca a hostias en el City y seguís sin aprender. Sois de los de "liga de granjeros" y demás. Pero luego el noveno de Alemania le pinta la cara al segundo de España. Algunos os creéis que un Getafe o Celta son infinitamente superiores a un Cristal Palace, Wolfsburgo, Colonia o Wolves y estáis equivocadísimos.


----------



## feps (1 Sep 2022)

Como Vinicius no firme su renovación antes del Mundial y se salga en Qatar, podemos darlo por perdido en 2024. Si a un futbolista le ofrecen 25 millones netos anuales, nada puede hacer el Madrid. Bueno, sí: plantarse e ir adelante con la Superliga y salga el sol por Antequera.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Soy Batman guarras



Hemos vuelto a 2021


----------



## barullo (1 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Para lo que hemos quedado. Último día de mercado y no hay rumores. Otros años íbamos a fichar a 8 o 9 tíos.



Sí, como cuando De Gea...

Qué cerquita de cagarla estuvistéis jojojo


----------



## filets (1 Sep 2022)

JAS PADREANDO


----------



## feps (1 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> JAS PADREANDO



Íker Bravo tiene buena pinta, pero como todos, ha de jugar, y cuanto más, mucho mejor. Los chavales han de foguearse a tope o se marchitan.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El inepto perdón, Inepto, eres tú.



Responde a mis preguntas y procura no proyectar tus miserias.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tú no haces reflexiones, tú sueltas propaganda y trolas.



Yo lanzo preguntas para las que ningún fanático/borrego tiene respuesta.

Responde: ¿por qué coño no están ni Mbappé ni Haaland en el RM?

Responde: ¿por qué coño el RM tiene a un único delantero de casi 35 años?

Enuncia mis mentiras y te responderé educada y argumentadamente. Yo creo que lo que te duelen son mis verdades.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Sep 2022)

El Madrid saca pecho del césped nuevo en el Bernabéu: impresionante el vídeo que han montado


El Madrid se estrena esta temporada en el Santiago Bernmabéu el sábado ante el Betis. Los blancos han compartido este vídeo en sus redes sociales.




as.com


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Sep 2022)

Vaya pringados los del City... 

Están entusiasmados con el inválido de Haaland (Pedrerol dixit) y no tienen ni techo ni césped retráctil en el Etihad Stadium...


----------



## VYP de Álava (1 Sep 2022)

10 minutos para enchufarle a Mariano al Almería tic tac..


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Sep 2022)

Vaya pringados el Neymar, el Messi y el tal Mbappé... en el Parque de los Príncipes se mojan si llueve durante un partido...

Vaya pringados los jeques catarís... Mucho club estado y no se pueden jugar partidos de hockey hielo en su estadio...

¡Grande FloPer!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1176604
> 
> 
> Vaya pringados el Neymar, el Messi y el tal Mbappé... en el Parque de los Príncipes se mojan si llueve durante un partido...
> ...



Joer qué troll más malo, un día te enseño técnicas más avanzadas

Que opinas de massana y oñeku?

Llegará el fax?


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (2 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Están entusiasmados con el inválido de Haaland (Pedrerol dixit) y no tienen ni techo ni césped retráctil en el Etihad Stadium...



Ni Champions tampoco tienen.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Como Vinicius no firme su renovación antes del Mundial y se salga en Qatar, podemos darlo por perdido en 2024. Si a un futbolista le ofrecen 25 millones netos anuales, nada puede hacer el Madrid. Bueno, sí: plantarse e ir adelante con la Superliga y salga el sol por Antequera.



Espérate, que esto es muy largo.

De todas formas esto a medio plazo es insostenible. Llegará un momento que la gente se hartará cuando vea que el fútbol deja de ser competitivo y sea muy predecible. No sé cual será la gota que colmará el vaso, pero algo sucederá.

Lo del "modesto histórico" ganando a todos los nuevos ricos (Champions 21/22) no va a pasar siempre.

La UEFA dejó que entrase dinero a borbotobes, y ya sabemos lo que pasa cuando hay tanto dinero. El ser humano muchas veces es sota, caballo y rey.


----------



## arriondas (2 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> A mí me suelen insultar en este bendito foro por hacer idéntica reflexión en este bendito foro...
> 
> ...la diferencia es que yo apunto directamente a FloPer y su desleal gestión, que ha llevado al RM a un peligroso endeudamiento y una preocupante falta de liquidez.



Entre fichajes mediáticos y estadio, han elegido estadio. Porque piensan que va a generar muchos beneficios (aunque en los tiempos que corren, no sé yo...)

No han fichado a Mbappe o a Haaland ya que sencillamente no les llega para poder hacerlo. Y la verdad, tener a uno de los dos en el equipo sería una fuentes de ingresos notable, así que me parece raro...


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Yo lanzo preguntas para las que ningún fanático/borrego tiene respuesta.
> 
> Responde: ¿por qué coño no están ni Mbappé ni Haaland en el RM?
> 
> ...



Hola tigris 
Responde: ¿por qué coño no están ni Mbappé ni Haaland en el RM?
mbappe:
le han comido el coco, le ha llamado hasta Macron, le han prometido las llaves del equipo sin contar con que tanto Messi como neymar son mejores que el, eso creará tensiones y en los partidos grandes habrá tres tíos que no corran. Ya lo empezamos a ver.
Haland, el que su padre jugara en el city tendrá algo que ver, el dinero también.

Responde: ¿por qué coño el RM tiene a un único delantero de casi 35 años?

por que actualmente si no es el mejor, estará en el top 3 y como poco repetira este año.
teniendo un tío así el 9 que venga debería jugar como mucho la mitad de los partidos, además, cualquier 9 de nivel no viene a ser suplente de nadie.
ancelotti piensa que teniendo a Rodrigo o Mariánin pueden cubrirle si se lesiona. Yo también lo pienso.
la parcela difícil como el medio campo y defensa están pero que muy bien cubiertas. El madrid sigue siendo competitivo y más si cabe.

en lo que hablas del campo puedes tener razón pero el tiempo lo dirá.
no veo yo ahora mismo al madrid como club arruinado. De hecho ceferin tiene que tener todavía mariposillas en la barriga y en cierto modo, esa es la mejor de las victorias.



estarás conmigo que al inglés francés o alemán que le toque el madrid en eliminatorias de champions se le va a atragantar la cena verdad?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Hola tigris
> Responde: ¿por qué coño no están ni Mbappé ni Haaland en el RM?
> mbappe:
> le han comido el coco, le ha llamado hasta Macron, le han prometido las llaves del equipo sin contar con que tanto Messi como neymar son mejores que el, eso creará tensiones y en los partidos grandes habrá tres tíos que no corran. Ya lo empezamos a ver.
> ...



*GRACIAS POR RESPONDER EDUCADA Y ARGUMENTADAMENTE.

Mbappé*: Me parece inaceptable que un club como el RM deje en el aire la decisión de un chaval de 23 años en una operación de tal relevancia. Lo lógico era haberle ido atando en corto con precontratos y cláusulas de penalización... y haberle dado ultimatums con fechas inamovibles (como se hizo con Ramos por ej.). En su defecto sospecho que hubo algo *raro y pactado*. No me creo que FloPer negocie contratos multimillonarios para ACS de forma verbal. 

*Haaland*: Desde el mismo momento que la prensa española (propagandístas a sueldo) empezó a filtrar que "_en el RM preocupa que se lesiona mucho_" me quedó claro que no había intención alguna de ficharlo.

Sallvo lesión grave, son los jugadores llamados a marcar la próxima década. Eran fichajes estratégicos desde el punto de vista deportivo, mediático y económico pero no se han materializado, el de Mbappé con esperpéntico ridículo incluido.

¿Por qué? Lógicamente no tengo NPI, heme aquí desahogando mis penas en Burbuja, pero viendo la trayetoria de FloPer y viendo la tomadura de pelo de la multimillonaria timo-reforma del estadio para acoger partidos de hockey hielo mi hipótesis más probable es que *el club está tan endeudado (así lo evidencias los créditos y las desesperadas ventas) que no puede permitirse esos fichajes.

Benzemá *ha sido un buen jugador, con más malas rachas que buenas, durante 13 temporadas... el año pasado se salió por todos lados, mejor del mundo sin discusión, pero el RM, que debe ganar TODO, no puede delegar el gol en un sólo jugador de ≈35 años.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Sep 2022)

El sueño blanco de massana y oñeku se termina.


----------



## feps (2 Sep 2022)

Benzema cumple 35 años dentro de tres meses. Todavía no ha firmado su renovación hasta 2024. ¿No creéis que, como con Modric, habría que esperar al menos hasta abril para renovarle y así conocer su estado físico? Lo digo porque me huelo que su declive ya es inevitable.


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> *GRACIAS POR RESPONDER EDUCADA Y ARGUMENTADAMENTE.
> 
> Mbappé*: Me parece inaceptable que un club como el RM deje en el aire la decisión de un chaval de 23 años en una operación de tal relevancia. Lo lógico era haberle ido atando en corto con precontratos y cláusulas de penalización... y haberle dado ultimatums con fechas inamovibles (como se hizo con Ramos por ej.). En su defecto sospecho que hubo algo *raro y pactado*. No me creo que FloPer negocie contratos multimillonarios para ACS de forma verbal.
> 
> ...



Pue si, estoy de acuerdo pero recuerda que el pasado verano el madrid quiso pagar 200 millones por Mbappe lo cual es una declaración de intenciones pues le quedaban unos meses de contrato. Se puede entender que el jugador y su familia o representantes no quisieron Firmar nada.
está claro que es o son gente sin palabra, los que nos regimos por el código del samurai no queremos cuentas con gentuza. El tiempo le dara a florentino la razón. Mbappe ya está pagando su condena particular en una liga de mierda y en un equipo donde no es el crack. Lo que pase en los próximos 10 años está por escribir. honestamente pienso se ha equivocado y mucho y lo pagara.
comparto contigo que supone riesgo volcar tus goles en Benzema, piensa que en este hilo llevan años llamándole Benzemalo pero creo que, como te dije antes, lo mas difícil está bien cubierto.
una vez superen a Aurelio Fede y eduardo tenemos una línea defensiva potente y a san Tiburcio que para meterle un gol tienes que tener un máster aunque te llames haaland.
confiamos en los goles de vini y Rodrigo, recuerda que con un gol en el minuto 93 basta para ganar un partido a quien sea.
creo que el equipo de este año es superior al del año pasado, de verdad aunque si estuviera mbappe sería mucho mejor pero es lo que hay.

los franceses e ingleses y alemanes no nos quieren a los españoles, la gesta del año pasado fue INSUPERABLE, aunque no se gane nada este año.
si ancelotti pone a Valverde edu Aurelio y un arquitecto, (kroos o luka, nunca a los dos juntos), al madrid es muy muy difícil ganarle.

lo del campo puede que lleves razón, floren siempre quiso adoptar el modelo show del fútbol americano y siempre ha sido un visionario, no se me ocurre un presidente mejor, de verdad.

saludos.


pongo la foto de Ceferino y kelafis por que ahí está la clave de todo.


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Benzema cumple 35 años dentro de tres meses. Todavía no ha firmado su renovación hasta 2024. ¿No creéis que, como con Modric, habría que esperar al menos hasta abril para renovarle y así conocer su estado físico? Lo digo porque me huelo que su declive ya es inevitable.



Opino igual


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El sueño blanco de massana y oñeku se termina.



Que dices tú bola de pelos


----------



## El Juani (2 Sep 2022)

Benzema ha explotado o se ha liberado cuando CR7 se ha ido. Al menos a la hora de poder tener más libertad de jugar en línea de 3/4 y merodeando el área. El perfil de Benzema ha cambiado mucho en el equipo blanco, no jugaba igual cuando jugaba junto a Higuaín, cuando ya éste se fue y se quedó con CR7, con otro dibujo distinto. 

Es más largo y complejo de explicar, pero a groso modo es así. A ver si tengo más tiempo después para extenderme y explicarlo mejor, pero Benzema ha explotado tarde por necesidades ajenas a su figura y talento.


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Benzema ha explotado o se ha liberado cuando CR7 se ha ido. Al menos a la hora de poder tener más libertad de jugar en línea de 3/4 y merodeando el área. El perfil de Benzema ha cambiado mucho en el equipo blanco, no jugaba igual cuando jugaba junto a Higuaín, cuando ya éste se fue y se quedó con CR7, con otro dibujo distinto.
> 
> Es más largo y complejo de explicar, pero a groso modo es así. A ver si tengo más tiempo después para extenderme y explicarlo mejor, pero Benzema ha explotado tarde por necesidades ajenas a su figura y talento.



Actualmente Benzema no podría hacer el trabajo de media punta como Valverde por ejemplo. Cuando vas teniendo años no corres igual aunque yo lo veo más dinámico ahora que antes pero el carnet no engaña. Desde luego no ha defraudado y este año debería rendir igual sino hay ninguna lesión grave.
estoy de acuerdo contigo, el jugador se ha adaptado al dibujo en cada momento, cuando ha habido que hacer de 9 lo ha hecho con nota.
tambien hay que agradecerle su labor de capitán, arreando a sus compañeros todo el partido.
benzema es muy muy importante en el madrid, aunque no marque.


----------



## feps (2 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Benzema ha explotado o se ha liberado cuando CR7 se ha ido. Al menos a la hora de poder tener más libertad de jugar en línea de 3/4 y merodeando el área. El perfil de Benzema ha cambiado mucho en el equipo blanco, no jugaba igual cuando jugaba junto a Higuaín, cuando ya éste se fue y se quedó con CR7, con otro dibujo distinto.
> 
> Es más largo y complejo de explicar, pero a groso modo es así. A ver si tengo más tiempo después para extenderme y explicarlo mejor, pero Benzema ha explotado tarde por necesidades ajenas a su figura y talento.



Pero lleva 14 años en la élite. Sigue cumpliendo años y kilómetros en sus piernas. Yo no le renovaría tan alegremente. A saber cómo está en 2023 tras el Mundial. Lo mismo digo para Modric. Si no están para seguir aportando a un buen nivel, homenaje por todo lo alto y a dejar paso a los fichajes jóvenes.


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Sep 2022)

El tal Iker bravo puede ser un Killer dejó enlace mirad desde el minuto 5 y pico. Tiene 17 años.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Pue si, estoy de acuerdo pero recuerda que el pasado verano el madrid quiso pagar *200 millones por Mbappe* lo cual es una declaración de intenciones pues le quedaban unos meses de contrato.



Yo creo que fue una pose...


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Yo creo que fue una pose...



Quien sabe…
ahí se vio no quería venirse.
ahí debió cambiar el target florentino


----------



## Silluzollope (2 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Íker Bravo tiene buena pinta, pero como todos, ha de jugar, y cuanto más, mucho mejor. Los chavales han de foguearse a tope o se marchitan.



Si, y el problema de este chaval es que va a jugar en el castilla y le van a inflar a patadas en 2B. Lo tenían que haber cedido a un primera.
O quizá es tan bueno como Vini y Rodrygo y no está más de dos meses en el castilla y salta al primer equipo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (2 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta el dominio que tiene desde hace años el City sobre la Premier, que su delantero centro titular se hinche a marcar goles no es muy sorprendente. Habría que esperar.
> 
> Esperar también porque Guardiola tiene una larga tradición de malenquistarse con sus delanteros estrella. A ver qué pasa.



Pues ojalá lo haga y venga a la Liga, porque un tío de estos es negocio seguro.


----------



## Scardanelli (2 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> El tal Iker bravo puede ser un Killer dejó enlace mirad desde el minuto 5 y pico. Tiene 17 años.



Es joven y pueden pasar muchas cosas, pero tiene muchos recursos y sobre todo buena planta física. Eso es esencial y no lo solemos tener en la Fábrica.

En todo caso, la Segunda B es la hez y ahí no se puede formar nadie. Iker y Arribas tendrían que estar entrenando con el primer equipo, con el retard de Raul no creo que aprendan mucho.


----------



## El amigo (2 Sep 2022)

Yo creo que el Madrid nunca estuvo el interesado realmente en Halaand. Y ya se, que el padre junto al hijo, fue a ver las instalaciones del Madrid. Pero algo curioso, es que no fue recibido por el presidente del Madrid. 
El objetivo fue Mbappe y se realizó la gestión bastante mal. Aparte que está el tema del estadio que parece que es lo que tienen en cabeza.
También lo de Casemiro, yo lo veía venir. No sé si alguien se acuerda que el año pasado ya tuvo una oferta del Manchester y se decidió no traspasarlo porque no tenía recambio. De ahí que lo de Touchameni se realizará tan rápido. El Madrid había hablado con el, que le permitiria salir en cuanto tuviera un recambio.


----------



## feps (2 Sep 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Si, y el problema de este chaval es que va a jugar en el castilla y le van a inflar a patadas en 2B. Lo tenían que haber cedido a un primera.
> O quizá es tan bueno como Vini y Rodrygo y no está más de dos meses en el castilla y salta al primer equipo.



Ojalá demuestre cosas importantes en el Castilla y el año que viene merezca ser convocado con el primer equipo.


----------



## Dave Bowman (2 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Fue el principal motivo de que Guardiloca se fuera. Xosé le preñó el núcleo bien preñado.



Si, sobre todo el dia del 5-0.


----------



## feps (2 Sep 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Si, sobre todo el dia del 5-0.



Para el Farsa, cualquier tiempo pasado fue mejor.


----------



## El Juani (2 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pero lleva 14 años en la élite. Sigue cumpliendo años y kilómetros en sus piernas. Yo no le renovaría tan alegremente. A saber cómo está en 2023 tras el Mundial. Lo mismo digo para Modric. Si no están para seguir aportando a un buen nivel, homenaje por todo lo alto y a dejar paso a los fichajes jóvenes.



En temas de renovación no sé... es complicada la cosa, lo que decía era en referencia a cómo ha evolucionado o se ha adaptado según las circunstancias o necesidades del club. Y que el reconocimiento de estos últimos tiempos es porque se ha liberado a nivel táctico y se ha visto realmente qué cualidades tiene (aunque siempre las ha tenido) por la marcha de otros futbolistas que jugaban arriba. Pero como decía es algo mucho más complicado de lo que parece, a priori.


----------



## kicorv (2 Sep 2022)

Vengo a decir, como madridista, que este año nos vamos a comer una mierda. Y esperemos que el Barça no gane más de 1-2 títulos con la panzada de fichajes que ha hecho.

Con un delantero, 2 jubiletas, varios mediocres como Rodrigo o Ceballos, un paquete de cristal como Hazard y “dudosos relámpagos” como Camavinga o Tchounami o como se llame.

Dudo que Courtois haga milagros este año.


----------



## Paobas (2 Sep 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Vengo a decir, como madridista, que este año nos vamos a comer una mierda. Y esperemos que el Barça no gane más de 1-2 títulos con la panzada de fichajes que ha hecho.
> 
> Con un delantero, 2 jubiletas, varios mediocres como Rodrigo o Ceballos, un paquete de cristal como Hazard y “dudosos relámpagos” como Camavinga o Tchounami o como se llame.
> 
> Dudo que Courtois haga milagros este año.



La plantilla es corta y la delantera es un drama si hay lesiones. Pero las gilipolleces que has escrito de algunos jugadores son para mandarte a la mierda.


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Sep 2022)

Sigue Raúl entrenando al Castilla?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Sep 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Yo creo que el Madrid nunca estuvo el interesado realmente en Halaand. Y ya se, que el padre junto al hijo, fue a ver las instalaciones del Madrid. Pero algo curioso, es que no fue recibido por el presidente del Madrid.
> El objetivo fue Mbappe y se realizó la gestión bastante mal. Aparte que está el tema del estadio que parece que es lo que tienen en cabeza.
> También lo de Casemiro, yo lo veía venir. No sé si alguien se acuerda que el año pasado ya tuvo una oferta del Manchester y se decidió no traspasarlo porque no tenía recambio. De ahí que lo de Touchameni se realizará tan rápido. El Madrid había hablado con el, que le permitiria salir en cuanto tuviera un recambio.




pues no. Flo perdió la cabeza por negrapé y pasó de haland

El error mas gordo que ha tenido Flo como presidente del Real Madrid


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Sep 2022)

Ojo, que estos mafiosos con capaces de cualquier cosa...


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ojo, que estos mafiosos con capaces de cualquier cosa...



Lefazo y papelera. 

Por decirlo brevemente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Sep 2022)

Massana y oñeku objetivos blancos para el mercado de invierno


----------



## Roedr (2 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Yo lanzo preguntas para las que ningún fanático/borrego tiene respuesta.
> 
> Responde: ¿por qué coño no están ni Mbappé ni Haaland en el RM?



Porque tú no has puesto la pasta del jeque de Qatar para traerlo.



tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Responde: ¿por qué coño el RM tiene a un único delantero de casi 35 años?



Porque el dinero no le cae al RM del cielo y no es tan fácil fichar un no-Mariano bueno para chupar banquillo.

Ahora, bobo el culo, responde por qué el Madrid es uno de los equipos grandes que menos dinero ha gastado en los últimos 10 años y por qué es el que más ha ganado. También, responde por qué va a tener el mejor estadio de fútbol del mundo.


----------



## xilebo (2 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Massana y oñeku objetivos blancos para el mercado de invierno



Ya vas por el mercado de invierno? no era para este verano?


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Sep 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Vengo a decir, como madridista, que este año nos vamos a comer una mierda. Y esperemos que el Barça no gane más de 1-2 títulos con la panzada de fichajes que ha hecho.
> 
> Con un delantero, 2 jubiletas, varios mediocres como Rodrigo o Ceballos, un paquete de cristal como Hazard y “dudosos relámpagos” como Camavinga o Tchounami o como se llame.
> 
> Dudo que Courtois haga milagros este año.



que actitud tan ceniza gasta 

digame exactamente que le hace pensar que no vamos a competir por todo una vez mas. 

parece como si el curso pasado nos regalasen los titulos y recuerdo que ganamos la champions y la liga con esta misma plantilla, a salvedad del bueno de casemiro que encontró una gran oferta para el madrid y su propia familia, una vez que ya ha conseguido igualar las cinco orejonas de di stefano.

que parece que hemos fichado un maula en defensa y a un cojo en el centro del campo.

pueden faltar para el gusto de muchos refuerzos en el ataque, pero oiga, está en periodo de crecimiento y liderazgo vinicius que va a ser el que se eche el madrid a las espaldas cuando karim no pueda o se vaya, y modric tiene buenos escuderos atrás para seguir dando asistencias y no transitando tanto en defensa en costados o medio campo. kroos tiene ademas relevos naturales para estar más oxigenado, en la otra banda esperamos encontrar en el corazon de rodrigo el mismo fuego de vinicius y que este año todavia mejore lo que ha hecho hasta ahora, y a las malas siempre aportaran asi sea poco, los suplentes tipo hazard, asensio, etc. 

algunas personas si no fichan para su gusto al chico de moda o al veterano que marco una epoca y que quien tiene retiene, no es si no un principio de fracaso a futuras. 

yo veo el madrid mas solido, y los equipos se construyen desde atrás.


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> La plantilla es corta y la delantera es un drama si hay lesiones. Pero las gilipolleces que has escrito de algunos jugadores son para mandarte a la mierda.



la plantilla es corta pero muy polivalente y eso es justamente lo que mas le gusta a los jugadores y a los entrenadores, porque se reparten minutos mejor que si es muy larga donde hay gente que solo suma convocatorias y no tiene ni un minuto.

hay defensas polivalentes que lo mismo te sirven para laterales que para el medio campo, hay centrocampistas polivalentes, que te valen para volantes defensivos o te valen para ser centrocampistas de corte o de creacion, y estan los veteranos que tienen la suficiente experiencia para dosificarse en el campo y pasar el tour de invierno de la mejor manera posible, salvo lesion inesperada y grave, que no es lo normal. mas alguno como ceballos que este año contara con minutos para poder ver si tiene cabeza y es capaz de ser garante de futuro en el madrid. 

contando con un ataque variado lleno de gente polivalente, vinicius lo mismo te puede servir de segundo punta que extremo izquierdo, rodrigo lo mismo de delantero movil que de extremo derecho e izquierdo, hazar de segundo delantero extremo por las bandas, tiene calidad de sobra e ira a mejor seguro. y asensio que sera un vago de cojones pero tiene talento y gol para que te desatasque un partido con algun destello aunque luego se toque las pelotas a dos manos y no corra nada. 


no se que queremos. la luna.


----------



## Paobas (2 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> la plantilla es corta pero muy polivalente y eso es justamente lo que mas le gusta a los jugadores y a los entrenadores, porque se reparten minutos mejor que si es muy larga donde hay gente que solo suma convocatorias y no tiene ni un minuto.
> 
> hay defensas polivalentes que lo mismo te sirven para laterales que para el medio campo, hay centrocampistas polivalentes, que te valen para volantes defensivos o te valen para ser centrocampistas de corte o de creacion, y estan los veteranos que tienen la suficiente experiencia para dosificarse en el campo y pasar el tour de invierno de la mejor manera posible, salvo lesion inesperada y grave, que no es lo normal. mas alguno como ceballos que este año contara con minutos para poder ver si tiene cabeza y es capaz de ser garante de futuro en el madrid.
> 
> ...



Otro delantero, adelantar a LV al extremo derecho como suplente y otro LD. Con eso, ya estaría.


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Otro delantero, adelantar a LV al extremo derecho como suplente y otro LD. Con eso, ya estaría.



pues que tiren del castilla que alguno valdra


----------



## kicorv (2 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> La plantilla es corta y la delantera es un drama si hay lesiones. Pero las gilipolleces que has escrito de algunos jugadores son para mandarte a la mierda.



Y qué gilipolleces son exactamente???? No te parece mediocre Ceballos? Te parece mejor Rodrigo que Bernardo Silva, Mbappé, Salah o Mané? A MÍ, NO.



vegahermosa dijo:


> que actitud tan ceniza gasta
> 
> digame exactamente que le hace pensar que no vamos a competir por todo una vez mas.
> 
> ...



No es que nos lo regalaran. Algunos jugadores del Madrid en los últimos años han sido tan buenos que han sido capaces de tapar las carencias del resto, véase Cristiano cuando estaba el paquete de Casillas. O Ramos o Benzema tirando del equipo con Kroos, Casemiro y Modric. Es decir, que los pocos buenos han sido irrepetibles. Uno de ellos ahora es Courtois.

Y sí, este año estamos peor que el anterior. El año pasado no se echó en falta a ningún Rudiger o Tchoumeni y sí a un segundo 9 como tienen todos los grandes equipos. El PSG sacaba a Messi y metía a Icardi. Nosotros sacamos a Benzema y metemos a Mariano o a Hazard sin una pierna.

Y encima nos permitimos el lujo este año de soltar a Casemiro. Venga hombre… YA VEREMOS. Acuérdate de este mensaje.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Sep 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Y qué gilipolleces son exactamente???? No te parece mediocre Ceballos? Te parece mejor Rodrigo que Bernardo Silva, Mbappé, Salah o Mané? A MÍ, NO.



Joder, pero es que hay mucho trecho entre ser mediocre y ser uno de los 5 mejores del mundo en tu puesto. Como su nombre indica, solo hay 5 jugadores que estén entre los 5 mejores del mundo, así que veo un poco difícil que todos los equipos tengan uno en cada posición.

Rodrygo es un muy buen suplente, que a día de hoy es de lo que juega.


----------



## feps (2 Sep 2022)

Rodrygo es un jugadorazo que está a punto de explotar. Apreciemos más lo que tenemos en casa.


----------



## Paobas (2 Sep 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Y qué gilipolleces son exactamente???? No te parece mediocre Ceballos? Te parece mejor Rodrigo que Bernardo Silva, Mbappé, Salah o Mané? A MÍ, NO.



No por no ser los mejores del mundo en sus puestos son mediocres. Ya sabes, escala de colores y no maniqueísmos absurdos de blanco a negro. Yo tampoco creo que la gestión de Floper sea le mejor y lo de Haaland y Mbappé ha sido la que es. Pero piensa también que en los dos próximos años se van a ir muchos jugadores claves y nivel máximo y hace falta pasta en caja y una economía saneada para fichar a los sustitutos. Dentro de lo malo, parece que Floper no planea pensando sólo en el aquí y ahora.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (2 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> *yo veo el madrid mas solido, y los equipos se construyen desde atrás.*



Suscribo, no sólo atrás, el medio campo está casi hecho, falta fichar alguien que, aunque no haga lo mismo, le dé sentido al ataque del Madric en su parte final, como hace Modric, y un delantero.

Pero estos dos puestos cuando se pueda, ningún equipo va a ganar la Champions cada año. Hay años que simplemente sirven para coger músculo, ya sea económico (no fichando) de formación de jugadores ...

Lo que se pide es que se esté en disposición de pelear la Champions cada año, nunca jugándolo todo a una sola temporada, sino a un periodo temporal.

Si Benzema ya no da más de si, pues se acaba la temporada con Vinicius, Rodrygo, si hace falta Bravo de la cantera, y no se fichan parches. Lo bueno del Madric es que lo hace todo dentro de un proyecto a largo plazo. Se puede permitir el lujo de no fichar a nadie hasta que Haaland esté en el final de su segundo año de contrato y pagarle una burrada.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Sep 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Vengo a decir, como madridista, que este año nos vamos a comer una mierda. Y esperemos que el Barça no gane más de 1-2 títulos con la panzada de fichajes que ha hecho.
> 
> Con un delantero, 2 jubiletas, varios mediocres como Rodrigo o Ceballos, un paquete de cristal como Hazard y “dudosos relámpagos” como Camavinga o Tchounami o como se llame.
> 
> Dudo que Courtois haga milagros este año.



Con esa mentalidad perdedora no se puede ser madridista. Lo suyo es el Atleti. 

Le respondo: 
1. El Madrid suda de lo que el Barça (o cualquier otro equipo) sueñe con hacer. Nosotros somos los vigentes campeones de Liga y Champions; los demás, que arreen. 
2. El delantero del Madrid va a ganar el Balón de oro. Sí, es veterano (como Lewandowski, por otra parte). 
3. Los dos "jubiletas" son Kroos y Modric, que vienen de ganar 5 copas de Europa en el Madrid. No sé si se ha enterado usted que en el Madrid también juegan dos nenes en el centro del campo que se llaman Tchouameni y Camavinga. Y que Valverde acaba de cumplir 24 años. 
4. Calificar a Rodrygo de mediocre es de no tener ni la más puta idea de dónde le sopla a usted el aire. Ceballos es suplente del suplente del suplente. Hazard juega en el Madrid aproximadamente lo que jugaba Riqui Puig en el Barça. 
5. ¿"Dudosos relámpagos" el Chumi y Camavinga? ¿Pero usted ve algún partido entero del Madrid, alma de cántaro?
6. Los grandes porteros, como Courtois, hacen su trabajo; no milagros. Eso, los palomiteros tribuneros de chichinabo; no don Thibaut. Que hay clases. 

Vuélvase al hilo del Atleti y no moleste.


----------



## vurvujo (2 Sep 2022)

¿Qué pasa por aquí?.

En la última semana he visto 3 o 4 perfiles nuevos por aquí... que se hacen pasar por madridistas pero solo hablan pestes del equipo, la afición, el presi, etc.

No me queda claro si son:
1- Trolls.
2- Madridistas educados por Marca y As.
3- Son idiotas.

Aunque las opciones 2 y 3 no son mutuamente excluyentes, todo lo contrario.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Sí, como cuando De Gea...
> 
> Qué cerquita de cagarla estuvistéis jojojo



Intentaron trolearnos enviando tarde el fax y nos hicieron un favor....en manchester debieron rodar cabezas....


----------



## Cuqui (2 Sep 2022)

Tranquilos, en un par de semanas esas dos escorias vuelven al cole y se dedicaran a recibir collejas y a lanzar canutos.


----------



## Chichimango (2 Sep 2022)

Lo de Benzema lo vemos todos: se te lesiona para tres meses y el Madrid está realmente jodido. La solución era Mbappé, pero se comportó como un niñato subnormal sin palabra y nos dejó colgados de la brocha. Es lo malo de jugártelo todo a un solo futbolista. 

Aparte de eso, yo creo que tenemos mejor plantilla que la temporada pasada, cuando se consiguió un doblete con 16 jugadores y 8 rémoras. El club se ha desecho de unos cuantos agitatoallas y ha traído a dos tiparracos que van a aportar contundencia y solidez. A ver quien es el guapo que pasa por encima del Madrid, en lo físico al menos estamos a la altura de los mejores. 

Va a resultar muy difícil repetir doblete, pero es que lo de la 14 ocurre una vez cada siglo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Sep 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Vengo a decir, como madridista, que este año nos vamos a comer una mierda. Y esperemos que el Barça no gane más de 1-2 títulos con la panzada de fichajes que ha hecho.
> 
> Con un delantero, 2 jubiletas, varios mediocres como Rodrigo o Ceballos, un paquete de cristal como Hazard y “dudosos relámpagos” como Camavinga o Tchounami o como se llame.
> 
> Dudo que Courtois haga milagros este año.



Lo mismo creiamos muchos el año pasado.
Por si has estado en un bunker los ultimos 10 meses, a un atletico que presumia de recuperar a grisman y tener a suarez, que junto a joao felix era la mejor delantera de la liga y la defensa del cholo se presuponia la mas ferrea se le gano la liga, en la jornada 34 o 35, con el gato pichichi y la defensa menos goleada.

En champions los dos clubes estado, el campeon vigente y el campeon ingles mordieron el polvo....

Esto no es el pc futbol ni el videojuego de moda....a la hora de la verdad , sobre todo en champions, por eso cuando se hbla de Halaand, habra que ver si en semifinales se le achica la porteria o le tiemblan las piernas...


----------



## spam (2 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa por aquí?.
> 
> En la última semana he visto 3 o 4 perfiles nuevos por aquí... que se hacen pasar por madridistas peros solo hablan pestes del equipo, la afición, el presi, etc.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo y con Xequi. Ese loserismo, el "todo mal", "esqueelfarsañiñiñi...", aparte de muy jartibles, no caben aquí. El Real es luchar, tener fe, disfrutar. Para sufrir y envidiar y odiar tienen al resto. Ignoradles hasta que se cansen de hablar solos.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Sep 2022)

Correcto. A los trolls antimadridistas se les identifica fácilmente por los siguientes síntomas:

- Son florentinistas radicales

- Asumen, cual perdedores, que los mejores jugadores del mundo no quieran venir al RM

- Defienden que el RM venda a titulares con la Tª ya arrancada,, como hacen los equipos pequeños

- Reparten carnets de madridismo, sólo su forma de vivir el RM es la váliida

- Se muestran irrespetuosos e insultones cuando se les contradice..

- Reaccionan infantilmente en cuanto se les da un baño de realidad

- Se tragan toda la propaganda oficialista y quieren transformar el Bernabéu en un pabellón de hockey hielo


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Sep 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Y qué gilipolleces son exactamente???? No te parece mediocre Ceballos? Te parece mejor Rodrigo que Bernardo Silva, Mbappé, Salah o Mané? A MÍ, NO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero si el año pasado ponian a parir la mayoria a lucas de suplente de carvajal, y que carvajal se jode y se tira meses en el dique seco cuando vienen mal dadas porque es de cristal tambien, y ahora que fichan un defensa polivalente que no hacia falta, si que hace falta, porque ahora dejas a lucas de extremo que aporta mas que de lateral y ya tienes otro arma ofensiva y con gol. 

los equipos se construyen desde atras, buen portero, defensa potente, medio campo fisico pero con creatividad y luego que tengas gente rapida arriba, el titular es benzema y si se jode benzema no se preocupe que hay alternativas y que vinicius ya no falla las que tiene. 

la cosa es quejarse por todo despues de haber ganado liga y champions hombre, que iban a haber fichado al parisino y nos tomó el pelo


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Suscribo, no sólo atrás, el medio campo está casi hecho, falta fichar alguien que, aunque no haga lo mismo, le dé sentido al ataque del Madric en su parte final, como hace Modric, y un delantero.
> 
> Pero estos dos puestos cuando se pueda, ningún equipo va a ganar la Champions cada año. Hay años que simplemente sirven para coger músculo, ya sea económico (no fichando) de formación de jugadores ...
> 
> ...



desde que se dejo el cortoplacismo de florentino en su primera etapa, la fruta cae de madura tarde o temprano.


----------



## Roedr (2 Sep 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Con esa mentalidad perdedora no se puede ser madridista. Lo suyo es el Atleti.
> 
> Le respondo:
> 1. El Madrid suda de lo que el Barça (o cualquier otro equipo) sueñe con hacer. Nosotros somos los vigentes campeones de Liga y Champions; los demás, que arreen.
> ...



hehe


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (2 Sep 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Con esa mentalidad perdedora no se puede ser madridista. Lo suyo es el Atleti.
> 
> Le respondo:
> 1. El Madrid suda de lo que el Barça (o cualquier otro equipo) sueñe con hacer. Nosotros somos los vigentes campeones de Liga y Champions; los demás, que arreen.
> ...



Bueno ...

Al Madric quizás, a los merengues no se la sudará tanto cuando el hilo del FAR$A tiene sólo 100 páginas menos que este y por allí, culés culés sólo participan @Manero @FROM HELL y luego floreros ocasionales como @Sir Connor o @Patatas bravas ....

Hay gente de este flor del madric que escribe más allí.


----------



## _Suso_ (2 Sep 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> No es que nos lo regalaran. Algunos jugadores del Madrid en los últimos años han sido tan buenos que han sido capaces de tapar las carencias del resto, véase Cristiano cuando estaba el paquete de Casillas. O Ramos o Benzema tirando del equipo con Kroos, Casemiro y Modric. Es decir, que los pocos buenos han sido irrepetibles. Uno de ellos ahora es Courtois.
> 
> Y sí, este año estamos peor que el anterior. El año pasado no se echó en falta a ningún Rudiger o Tchoumeni y sí a un segundo 9 como tienen todos los grandes equipos. *El PSG sacaba a Messi y metía a Icardi. Nosotros sacamos a Benzema y metemos a Mariano o a Hazard sin una pierna.*
> 
> Y encima nos permitimos el lujo este año de soltar a Casemiro. Venga hombre… YA VEREMOS. Acuérdate de este mensaje.



No, el Madrid sacaba a Rodrigo que metió cinco goles en champions frente a los cero de Icardi.


----------



## Roedr (2 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Bueno ...
> 
> Al Madric quizás, a los merengues no se la sudará tanto cuando el hilo del FAR$A tiene sólo 100 páginas menos que este y por allí, culés culés sólo participan @Manero @FROM HELL y luego floreros ocasionales como @Sir Connor o @Patatas bravas ....
> 
> Hay gente de este flor del madric que escribe más allí.



hombre, si el Farsa hubiera hecho doblete esto estaría lleno de culés


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2022)

La UEFA sanciona a un monto. De equipos por incumplir el fair play financieros o lo que sea...por supuesto ningún inglés entre los multados


----------



## Fiodor (2 Sep 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Es joven y pueden pasar muchas cosas, pero tiene muchos recursos y sobre todo buena planta física. Eso es esencial y no lo solemos tener en la Fábrica.
> 
> En todo caso, la Segunda B es la hez y ahí no se puede formar nadie. Iker y Arribas tendrían que estar entrenando con el primer equipo, con el retard de Raul no creo que aprendan mucho.



Tener al Castilla en una Liga de solteros contra casados es un error que se está cargando a muchos chavales... El primer objetivo del Castilla debería ser subir a Segunda, aunque tenga que sacrificar un par de temporadas con jugadores algo más veteranos de lo normal para un filial... Arribas tiene un nivel muy superior para esa división, pero en el primer equipo se tiraría toda la temporada chupando banquillo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Sep 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Tener al Castilla en una Liga de solteros contra casados es un error que se está cargando a muchos chavales... El primer objetivo del Castilla debería ser subir a Segunda, aunque tenga que sacrificar un par de temporadas con jugadores algo más veteranos de lo normal para un filial... Arribas tiene un nivel muy superior para esa división, pero en el primer equipo se tiraría toda la temporada chupando banquillo.



*Gran reflexión:*



Desde el inicio del Florentinato el Castilla ha estado en 2ª División 4 temporadas y habría que restar la de 2006/07 porque FloPer dio la espantada... Espantada durante la cual Ramón Calderón fichó a CR7 para el RM... a quien FloPer le abriría la puerta de salida y empujaría a salir en 2018...

El caso es que es un FRACASO SALVAJE que un club como *el RM no tenga un equipo filial fogeándose en una categoría profesional como la 2ª División. *

No tenemos al Castilla en 2ª División pero podemos ver vídeos e infografías del logo de los New York Knicks en un parquet en el Bernabéu...


¡Grande FloPer!


----------



## xilebo (2 Sep 2022)

*Día tranquilo en la capital*


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La UEFA sanciona a un monto. De equipos por incumplir el fair play financieros o lo que sea...por supuesto ningún inglés entre los multados



Al que más sl PSG. Con 10 millones de €uros.

Pago totalmente testimonial, por supuesto, para parecer que hacen algo.


----------



## xilebo (2 Sep 2022)

*Más partidos, menos efectivos*

Ancelotti dispondrá de 23 jugadores, la menor cifra de los últimos cinco años. Mariano y Odriozola finalmente se quedan en el plantel.


----------



## Roedr (2 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Más partidos, menos efectivos*
> 
> Ancelotti dispondrá de 23 jugadores, la menor cifra de los últimos cinco años. Mariano y Odriozola finalmente se quedan en el plantel.



Odriozola puede ser útil. Ya sé que defensivamente no es Mendy, pero a mí nunca me ha parecido un jugador tan malo como para no ser aprovechable.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Odriozola puede ser útil. Ya sé que defensivamente no es Mendy, pero a mí nunca me ha parecido un jugador tan malo como para no ser aprovechable.



En partidos facilitos puede hacerlo bien. A mí no me molesta verle en la plantilla.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Sep 2022)

Marcos Alonso alias Fitipaldi ficha por el farsa


----------



## feps (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Silluzollope (2 Sep 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Y qué gilipolleces son exactamente???? No te parece mediocre Ceballos? Te parece mejor Rodrigo que Bernardo Silva, Mbappé, Salah o Mané? A MÍ, NO.



Di que si, volvamos a los galácticos, fichemos a todo lo que nos digan Relaño o Maldini que son los mejores en su puesto y ganemos lo mismo que se ganó desde 2003 a 2007.


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Intentaron trolearnos enviando tarde el fax y nos hicieron un favor....en manchester debieron rodar cabezas....



Tampoco era tan mal fichaje ni para difamarle como se le ha difamado, que lleva muchos años titular en el Manchester Utd. que no es el escalerillas precisamente. Si eres malo allí no duras tanto y mucho menos con tantos entrenadores distintos que ha tenido desde Val Gaal hasta Mourinho.

El que tenéis ahora vosotros puestos a hacerle radiografias y mirarlo con lupa (como soléis hacer con los jugadores vuestros) si se las ponen fuertes y colocadas tampoco las para, por mucho que os parezca que le debéis la vida y la última copadeeuropa (que a Casillas también le debéis alguna como en 2003) . 

En Lisboa se comió un chicharro del empate que yo no se lo voy a perdonar en su puta vida. Esos balones hay que hacer lo que sea por pararlos con lo que te estás jugando y acabado el partido encima. Así que menos lobos, y menos llamar paquetes a algunos y encumbrar a otros (que tampoco lo paran todo ni mucho menos) cuando todos fallan alguna vez.


----------



## _Suso_ (2 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tampoco era tan mal fichaje ni para difamarle como se le ha difamado, que lleva muchos años titular en el Manchester Utd. que no es el escalerillas precisamente. Si eres malo allí no duras tanto y mucho menos con tantos entrenadores distintos que ha tenido desde Val Gaal hasta Mourinho.
> 
> El que tenéis ahora vosotros puestos a hacerle radiografias y mirarlo con lupa (como soléis hacer con los jugadores vuestros) si se las ponen fuertes y colocadas tampoco las para, por mucho que os parezca que le debéis la vida y la última copadeeuropa (que a Casillas también le debéis alguna como en 2003) .
> 
> En Lisboa se comió un chicharro del empate que yo no se lo voy a perdonar en su puta vida. Esos balones hay que hacer lo que sea por pararlos con lo que te estás jugando y acabado el partido encima. Así que menos lobos, y menos llamar paquetes a algunos y encumbrar a otros (que tampoco lo paran todo ni mucho menos) cuando todos fallan alguna vez.



Lleva muchos años en el Manchester, porque el Manchester lleva más de una década dando asco, pena, que ya ni se clasifica para champions después de gastarse más de mil millones en fichajes, no me jodas tío, que es malo de cojones el tío, canta más que Julio Iglesias en Benidor.


----------



## barullo (2 Sep 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Lleva muchos años en el Manchester, porque el Manchester lleva más de una década dando asco, pena, que ya ni se clasifica para champions después de gastarse más de mil millones en fichajes, no me jodas tío, que es malo de cojones el tío, canta más que Julio Iglesias en Benidor.



Tampoco tiene la defensa que tienen otros no te jode


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (3 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tampoco era tan mal fichaje ni para difamarle como se le ha difamado, que lleva muchos años titular en el Manchester Utd. que no es el escalerillas precisamente. Si eres malo allí no duras tanto y mucho menos con tantos entrenadores distintos que ha tenido desde Val Gaal hasta Mourinho.
> 
> El que tenéis ahora vosotros puestos a hacerle radiografias y mirarlo con lupa (como soléis hacer con los jugadores vuestros) si se las ponen fuertes y colocadas tampoco las para, por mucho que os parezca que le debéis la vida y la última copadeeuropa (que a Casillas también le debéis alguna como en 2003) .
> 
> En Lisboa se comió un chicharro del empate que yo no se lo voy a perdonar en su puta vida. Esos balones hay que hacer lo que sea por pararlos con lo que te estás jugando y acabado el partido encima. Así que menos lobos, y menos llamar paquetes a algunos y encumbrar a otros (que tampoco lo paran todo ni mucho menos) cuando todos fallan alguna vez.



Por cada cagada que le encuentres a Casillas tiene diez milagros decisivos... asi fue su trayectoria... *uno de los mejores de la historia del RM...*

Pecó de inocente en un club tiranizado por un psicópata sectario.... que tenía a un enfermo mental en el banquillo como brazo ejecutor... ---> fulminado y al Oporto.

Hablar de De Gea en la misma conversación que se habla de Casillas deja muy mal a quien lo hace...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (3 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Más partidos, menos efectivos*
> Ancelotti dispondrá de 23 jugadores, la menor cifra de los últimos cinco años. Mariano y Odriozola finalmente se quedan en el plantel.



¿me puede alguien explicar qué coño está pasando?

¿somos el mejor equipo del mundo... mejor palmarés... mejor estadio... mayores ingresos... y mejor presidente?

¿cómo es que *el arruinado FCB ha revolucionado el mercado*... se ha reforzado hasta los dientes... tiene duplicidad de efectivos...?

¿...y *el RM de FloPer, con techo y césped retráctil, ha encogido y tiene menos efectivos una Tª después*?

A ver @vurvujo @BBorg contadnos... ¿Qué c*j*n*s está pasando?

¿No estará el emperador desnudo? ¿No será que FloPer es una suerte de flautista de Hamelín y nos está llevando a la ruina?

6 Preguntas, 6...


----------



## vurvujo (3 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿me puede alguien explciar qué coño está pasando?
> 
> ¿somos el mejor equipo del mundo... mejor palmarés... mejor estadio... mayores ingresos... y mejor presidente?
> 
> ...



No voy a gastar mi tiempo contestándote una mierda más que esto. Que leí tus mensajes y me das mucha pereza.


----------



## feps (3 Sep 2022)

Grande Valverde.









El ‘informe Pintus’ alerta a Ancelotti con una recomendación de 7 días sobre Valverde


El club blanco podría hacer algunos cambios en el equipo ante el Betis, en un partido que será muy importante para los de Carlo Ancelotti, sobre todo porque este fin de semana podría abrir brecha con los otros aspirantes al título y porque debuta esta temporada en el estadio Santiago Bernabéu.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (3 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> No voy a gastar mi tiempo contestándote una mierda más que esto. Que leí tus mensajes y me das mucha pereza.



¿No será que no tienes respuesta porque no eres capaz de asumir la realidad?

Que el sinvergüenza de FloPer está saqueando al RM con la timo-reforma del estadio y no queda un céntimo para pagar traspasos y las fichas de los mejores jugadores del mundo...

Que lo de los ingresos extraordinarios por tener techo en el estadio es una farsa y que el RM se va a tirar 20-25 años endeudado y lastrado económicamente...

Detrás de la supuesta pereza se esconde el *madridismo mediocre, conformista y perdedor*. Los periodistas que defienden a FloPer cobran dinero por hacerlo. No sé qué coño hacen madridistas defendiendo a FloPer. FloPer es como el socialismo, te dice cosas bonitas con la boquita y te saquea los bolsillos a dos manos. ¡Despertad!


----------



## Malvender (3 Sep 2022)

Veo que el dinero de las palancas del farsa, además de arruinar el futuro futbolístico de esa escoria, ha permitido fichar a 4 mierdas para venir a rajar aquí del RM, haciéndose pasar por madridistas.
El pasado, presente y futuro son nuestros. A joderse toca amigos


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (3 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿No será que no tienes respuesta porque no eres capaz de asumir la realidad?
> 
> Que el sinvergüenza de FloPer está saqueando al RM con la timo-reforma del estadio y no queda un céntimo para pagar traspasos y las fichas de los mejores jugadores del mundo...
> 
> ...



Bueno, muchos otros tambien se endeudan pero no ganan la Copa de Europa.


----------



## Dr.Muller (3 Sep 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Bueno, muchos otros tambien se endeudan pero no ganan la Copa de Europa.*14 VECES*


----------



## Maestroscuroo (3 Sep 2022)

Una vez terminado el verano palanquero y tras aumentar una ya de por si disparada masa salarial, hay que felicitar a Tebas, Roures y toda su corte, ya que el plan les ha salido de maravilla.
Felicitar también al club como institución ya que tras vendernos que eran un club de canteranos y de que Koeman se equivocaba, a Xavi le han traído 15 fichajes ya que lo de la cantera no le satisfacía.
Y por último felicitar a los aficionados blaugranas en cuyas mentes creen que los próximos veranos podrán fichar a Mbappé, Haaland o Endrick. Fan absoluto de esta gente.


----------



## xilebo (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## arriondas (3 Sep 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> pues no. Flo perdió la cabeza por negrapé y pasó de haland
> 
> El error mas gordo que ha tenido Flo como presidente del Real Madrid



Error mayúsculo, ya que Mbappe no estaba por la labor de ir a Madrid. No apostaron por Haaland, el otro jugador generacional, y un goleador nato, que se hincharía a marcar en un equipo que genera muchas ocasiones, como es el Madrid. Me sorprende que no lo hayan intentado, ya que están bastante saneados, podrían hacer ese esfuerzo.


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Error mayúsculo, ya que Mbappe no estaba por la labor de ir a Madrid. No apostaron por Haaland, el otro jugador generacional, y un goleador nato, que se hincharía a marcar en un equipo que genera muchas ocasiones, como es el Madrid. Me sorprende que no lo hayan intentado, ya que están bastante saneados, podrían hacer ese esfuerzo.



No es un error, ha sido una imposibilidad y la magia no existe. Haaland no aceptaba chupar banquillo tras Benzema, y el Madrid no iba a cargarse a Benzema por ese pollo. Además, lo más importante, el city soltaba mucho más dinero. Sólo con lo último no lo hubiéramos podido fichar aunque el 9 tuviera su nombre.


Amigues: para fichar a un jugador lo más importante es pagar más que la competencia, y lo segundo más importante es que vea su puesto garantizado. Nada de eso se daba con Haaland. 

Además, no os volváis locos. Cada 2-3 años sale un jugador 'generacional', el mejor de los últimos 20 años. En pocos años habrá un pollaaland y pollaape.


----------



## feps (3 Sep 2022)

El Madrid, mientras no haya una Superliga, no podrá nunca igualar las ofertas de los clubes millonarios. Siempre habrá algún equipo que pagará mucho más. O Superliga o a fichar jugadores prometedores muy jóvenes.


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid, mientras no haya una Superliga, no podrá nunca igualar las ofertas de los clubes millonarios. Siempre habrá algún equipo que pagará mucho más. O Superliga o a fichar jugadores prometedores muy jóvenes.



De momento aguantamos con éxito el tirón. La incompetencia absoluta de los ingleses hacen que su pasta no sirva para detectar y adquirir talento joven en Sudamérica.


----------



## feps (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> De momento aguantamos con éxito el tirón. La incompetencia absoluta de los ingleses hacen que su pasta no sirva para detectar y adquirir talento joven en Sudamérica.



Soy un amante de los futbolistas sudamericanos. Suelen ser cancheros, sacrificados, con mucha casta. Para ganar hace falta más que talento.


----------



## filets (3 Sep 2022)

Si hubieramos ido a por Haaland en vez de a por Mbappe....
Haaland seria el que cobraria 50kilos en el City con prima de renovacion de 100K y Mbappe habria renovado con el PSG por 20K 
Olvidaos de fichar mas GALACTICOS. El City y el PSG tienen el monopolio


----------



## xilebo (3 Sep 2022)

*Gago: "Llegué al Madrid y a los seis meses me quería ir"*

El entrenador de Racing de Avellaneda habló sin tapujos durante más de dos horas ante los medios de comunicación. Incluso recordó aquella etapa alejada de la cancha.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Error mayúsculo, ya que Mbappe no estaba por la labor de ir a Madrid. No apostaron por Haaland, el otro jugador generacional, y un goleador nato, que se hincharía a marcar en un equipo que genera muchas ocasiones, como es el Madrid. Me sorprende que no lo hayan intentado, ya que están bastante saneados, podrían hacer ese esfuerzo.




no lo intentaron porque tener a vini, negrapé, benzemá y haland en el mismo equipo es un marrón.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Gago: "Llegué al Madrid y a los seis meses me quería ir"*
> 
> El entrenador de Racing de Avellaneda habló sin tapujos durante más de dos horas ante los medios de comunicación. Incluso recordó aquella etapa alejada de la cancha.




menuda puta mierda de jugador que era gago...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tampoco era tan mal fichaje ni para difamarle como se le ha difamado, que lleva muchos años titular en el Manchester Utd. que no es el escalerillas precisamente. Si eres malo allí no duras tanto y mucho menos con tantos entrenadores distintos que ha tenido desde Val Gaal hasta Mourinho.
> 
> El que tenéis ahora vosotros puestos a hacerle radiografias y mirarlo con lupa (como soléis hacer con los jugadores vuestros) si se las ponen fuertes y colocadas tampoco las para, por mucho que os parezca que le debéis la vida y la última copadeeuropa (que a Casillas también le debéis alguna como en 2003) .
> 
> En Lisboa se comió un chicharro del empate que yo no se lo voy a perdonar en su puta vida. Esos balones hay que hacer lo que sea por pararlos con lo que te estás jugando y acabado el partido encima. Así que menos lobos, y menos llamar paquetes a algunos y encumbrar a otros (que tampoco lo paran todo ni mucho menos) cuando todos fallan alguna vez.



El de Gea de ahora es una triste sombra del deGea que se marcho del atletico, no es Albano Bizzarri pero no es portero para un campeon de Champions, como si apuntaba en el Atletico (claro que ladefensa de ese atletico no era la del manchester) Tampoco le ayudo a nivel mediatico el caso ese de las fulanas, parte de la opinion y la prensa le tomo la matricula, joder, si hasta Pedro el Guapo la tomo con el, y eso significa tener al gupo prisa en contra. Sin duda eso dwbio afectarle.

Curtua fallo en elgol de Ramos? No lo creo. Volvere a ver el gol pero el rwmate iba muy escorado. Quiza debio salir pero no hubiera sido de extrañar que hubiera llegado tarde, era un centro complicado creo recordar.

El que se hace profesional del futbol esta expuesto a la critica, para eso cobra lo que yo, como cualqyier paco nunca ganaremos en 3 vidas.


----------



## El chepa (3 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Gago: "Llegué al Madrid y a los seis meses me quería ir"*
> 
> El entrenador de Racing de Avellaneda habló sin tapujos durante más de dos horas ante los medios de comunicación. Incluso recordó aquella etapa alejada de la cancha.



Y la afición a los 15 días.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Sep 2022)

Rodrygo y edu titulares


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Sep 2022)

Vaya penalty más demigrante le acaban de pitar al Gerona. Penalty porque despeja el portero un balón.

Y encima el hijo de puta lo anula después, cuando ya me había descojonado.


----------



## xilebo (3 Sep 2022)

*ONCE DEL REAL MADRID*

*Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Camavinga, Tchouameni, Modric; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinícius.*

Carlo Ancelotti vuelve a introducir cambios, en este caso con cuatro novedades. Son los *regresos de Carvajal y Mendy* en los laterales. También *entra Camavinga* en la medular, además de *Rodrygo en el extremo* en el lugar de Valverde. *Kroos será suplente.*


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

no podré ver el partido hoy (free stream, of course), ya preguntaré por aquí


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *ONCE DEL REAL MADRID*
> 
> *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Camavinga, Tchouameni, Modric; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinícius.*
> 
> Carlo Ancelotti vuelve a introducir cambios, en este caso con cuatro novedades. Son los *regresos de Carvajal y Mendy* en los laterales. También *entra Camavinga* en la medular, además de *Rodrygo en el extremo* en el lugar de Valverde. *Kroos será suplente.*



y Valverde?


----------



## Scardanelli (3 Sep 2022)

Creo que hoy sacamos el mejor equipo que podemos sacar. La única duda que tengo es Valverde…


----------



## mad2012 (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y Valverde?



Le da descanso…ya nos avisó el gran @feps 









El ‘informe Pintus’ alerta a Ancelotti con una recomendación de 7 días sobre Valverde


El club blanco podría hacer algunos cambios en el equipo ante el Betis, en un partido que será muy importante para los de Carlo Ancelotti, sobre todo porque este fin de semana podría abrir brecha con los otros aspirantes al título y porque debuta esta temporada en el estadio Santiago Bernabéu.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## xilebo (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y Valverde?



En el banquillo como kroos, le ha dado descanso carletto, esta semana ya empieza la champions


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y Valverde?



Tiene que rotar a los 5 centrocampistas y los 3 centrales si no quiere que el vestuario se convierta en un polvorín.


----------



## ccc (3 Sep 2022)

Grande Ancelotti,

Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Camavinga, Tchouameni, Modric; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinícius.

esto es lo que le hemos pedido siempre, que cambie, que le de la oportunidad a los jovenes que son el futuro y que pruebe cosas. Asi en un plazo de 1/2 anyos podemos saber si un jugador esta para ser titular a largo plazo del real madrid o no (Camavinga?, Tchou?, Rodrygo?).

Cada vez que veo a Odegaard en el Arsenal, me cago en la puta madre de ZZ y co: "Es que el chaval no esta preparado,...." Y asi estariamos con Vini (top-5 mundial indiscutible en estos momentos) y dandole 1000 oportunidades a Hazard para perder la liga; Eso si, su hijo titular con el Real Madrid: Manda huevos.

Las apuestas de club con Tchou, Cama, Rodrygo, Valverde son claras: Esperemos por una puta vez que el entrenador acompanye.

Y si nos meten 0-3 nada mas comenzar, no sere yo el que le critique.


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Grande Ancelotti,
> 
> Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Camavinga, Tchouameni, Modric; Rodrygo, Benzema y Vinícius.
> 
> ...




¿Ves a Odegaard compitiendo con los morenitos y Valverde?. Para eso tendría que ser un Modric. Yo creo que estuvo bien vendido.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Curtua fallo en elgol de Ramos? No lo creo.



En absoluto y en todo mucho menos que cualquiera de los defensas.

Era un córner, el centro va muy bombeado, había entre doce y quince jugadores en el área y Ramos está en el punto de penalty arrancando desde atrás hacia una línea con otros diez jugadores la mayoría de los cuales son atléticos. En esa salida es casi imposible que el portero toque el balón sin arrasar a sus propios defensas, que están entre él y el punto más cercano en el que el balón está lo bastante bajo para que lo toque el portero. En el momento del golpeo de Modric hay cinco defensas así, y *tres justo en la línea entre Courtois y el punto donde remata Ramos*. Tendría que apartar a tres o volar por encima de sus cabezas.





Hay un defensa que cree que va a llegar a despejar de cabeza pero Ramos se adelanta. Si hay fallo de alguien, es de ése, pero en general es un fallo colectivo.

En cuanto al remate, va casi al suelo y rozando la base del poste. Lo acabo de revisar y te das cuenta de que, aún así, la mano de Courtois se queda a menos de 30 cms (y pueden ser menos). No lo tocó porque el remate era perfecto. Aún tocándolo podrìa haber entrado.

Pero, sobre todo, en todos los años trascurridos, jamás había oído a ningún atlético quejarse de fallo alguno mientras Courtois estuvo en la Premier.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y Valverde?



Yo creo que lo sacará en la segunda parte sustituyendo a Modric y veremos al Chumi, a Camavinga y a Valverde juntos en el centro del campo a partir del minuto 72 o así. 

Puede ser una masacre anal al Betis en los últimos veinte minutos. Ojito.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> De momento aguantamos con éxito el tirón. La incompetencia absoluta de los ingleses hacen que su pasta no sirva para detectar y adquirir talento joven en Sudamérica.



La Premier es la mejor Liga del mundo. OK. 

Pero los clubs ingleses no ganan ni la cuarta parte de lo que deberían según su presupuesto. El fútbol no es solo pasta. Y el futbolista inglés, salvo excepciones rarísimas, no le llega al español, al alemán o al italiano a la suela de las botas. 

Son unos perdedores.


----------



## feps (3 Sep 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> La Premier es la mejor Liga del mundo. OK.
> 
> Pero los clubs ingleses no ganan ni la cuarta parte de lo que deberían según su presupuesto. El fútbol no es solo pasta. Y el futbolista inglés, salvo excepciones rarísimas, no le llega al español, al alemán o al italiano a la suela de las botas.
> 
> Son unos perdedores.



Los futbolistas latinos les dan mil vueltas a los anglosajones. Son mucho más competitivos y talentosos.


----------



## cebollo (3 Sep 2022)

El Madrid es víctima de su propia grandeza. Lo digo por los fichajes frustrados de Haaland y Mbappe. Aparte del dinero saben que ganando una Champions en City o PSG haces historia y siempre te lo valorarán. 

En el Real Madrid ganas una Champions e igualas a Iván Campo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En Lisboa se comió un chicharro del empate que yo no se lo voy a perdonar en su puta vida. Esos balones hay que hacer lo que sea por pararlos con lo que te estás jugando y acabado el partido encima.



Venga ya, ese remate desde esa distancia y con ese ángulo es imparable. Un portero no se puede vencer con el balón en el aire y 20 tíos en el área. Igual que el cabezazo salió para donde salió pudo haberle pegado de refilón o de rebote y si Courtois se tira se queda la portería vacía. El corner está muy bien tirado además, es imposible para Courtois salir a por él. No acabo de ver qué pudo hacer ahí.

Viendo la jugada repetida, Godín le flota más que cuando yo jugaba al baloncesto. Aunque hay un intento de bloqueo bastante mal ejecutado por parte de (creo) Morata, Godín, que lo ha dejado muy, muy suelto, se estorba con su propio compañero de equipo (el que estaba marcando al jugador que está haciendo el bloqueo, en la repetición creo que es el 6 del Atleti) y Ramos se queda solo.

No veo por qué Courtois tendría la culpa de no haber hecho lo imposible por parar un remate limpio a 10 metros de la portería, si todos los defensas que facilitaron ese remate se van de rositas.


----------



## mad2012 (3 Sep 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo creo que lo sacará en la segunda parte sustituyendo a Modric y veremos al Chumi, a Camavinga y a Valverde juntos en el centro del campo a partir del minuto 72 o así.
> 
> Puede ser una masacre anal al Betis en los últimos veinte minutos. Ojito.



Conociendo a Ancelotti y sus jerarquías…entrará Kroos antes que Valverde en la segunda parte…


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Sep 2022)

Viendo el 11 que saca hoy jamonetti recomiendo subir el contraste de vuestros monitores/televisores para no perder detalle
Hala Madric


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En Lisboa se comió un chicharro del empate que yo no se lo voy a perdonar en su puta vida. Esos balones hay que hacer lo que sea por pararlos con lo que te estás jugando y acabado el partido encima. Así que menos lobos, y menos llamar paquetes a algunos y encumbrar a otros (que tampoco lo paran todo ni mucho menos) cuando todos fallan alguna vez.



Macho, que perdísteis una Champions, también con nosotros, porque vuestro portero solo sabía tirarse hacia un lado en los penaltys y no veo que nadie se lo eche en cara. No te pongas ahora exquisito porque no sacó un balón que iba a la base del poste en un córner cuando el tipo remata solo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Viendo el 11 que saca hoy jamonetti recomiendo subir el contraste de vuestros monitores/televisores para no perder detalle
> Hala Madric



¿Te refieres a aclarar la imagen, no?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Sep 2022)

Madre mía, el topo de comentarista


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Sep 2022)

No falla : siempre uno de los arbitros de la mafia arbitral del farsa arbitrando al Madrid cada semana : esta toca sanchezmartinez.

O bien hay uno de ellos de árbitro en el campo o bien de árbitro principal del VAR.

Y así se van turnando cada semana los 5 o 6 que son.


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a aclarar la imagen, no?



En efecto
No racist


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> En efecto
> No racist



siempre con cariño y respeto


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Sep 2022)

La rematada y el gal


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Sep 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Madre mía, el topo de comentarista



Que susto me acabo de llevar al verlo


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Sep 2022)

Vinicius hace lo que le sale de los huevos. 

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Sep 2022)

Primer lesionado por el cambio climático
A quién se le ocurre jugar a las 4


----------



## Scardanelli (3 Sep 2022)

Menos mal que os dejé a muchos rezagados subir al carro de O'REI...


----------



## Octubrista (3 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Primer lesionado por el cambio climático
> A quién se le ocurre jugar a las 4



Un neofrancés, jugar al sur de los pirineos es un riesgo en pleno cambioclimatismo. Este ya es otro gol de Florentino.


----------



## ccc (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Ves a Odegaard compitiendo con los morenitos y Valverde?. Para eso tendría que ser un Modric. Yo creo que estuvo bien vendido.



Para nada, el anyo pasado, fue unos de los mejores de la liga inglesa: Llego con el arsenal ultimo y quedaron 5 con posibilidades de ser 4.

Ahora ha comenzado como una bala.

Odegaard es un talento como Vini, como Mbappe, como Haaland, uno de los pocos que te salen por generacion. Es un redondo, un Modric, tios con un talento excepcional.

A mi me da mucha pena, porque con Chou, Cama, Valverde (e incluso Llorente), una delantera con tios rapidos buscando el hueco como Vini, Rodrygo (y Endrick?) tienes un equipo que va a ser el coco en europa para 5-7 anyos. 

Nuestro problema? Pues que no creamos juego a nivel TOP; y para eso estaba Odegaard.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Primer lesionado por el cambio climático
> A quién se le ocurre jugar a las 4



No ha sido el cambio climático. Qué manía de echarle la culpa de todo al cambio climático. 

Ha sido Putin.


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Sep 2022)

Bueno, pues aquí estamos haciendo el retard otra vez


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Sep 2022)

Gol recibido digno del farsa del 8-2


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Sep 2022)

Gol en fallo defensivo de Putin.


----------



## Edge2 (3 Sep 2022)

Goooooooooooolllll


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Sep 2022)

Grande vini


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

No ha estado fino aquí Courtois...

Y vaya fallo de o rei...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Sep 2022)

Esto se pone interesante


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Sep 2022)

Este año nos marcan muy fácil. Empieza a ser preocupante.


----------



## Octubrista (3 Sep 2022)

Están de siesta los blancos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Sep 2022)

Huyyyyyyyy...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Sep 2022)

Negricius negreando. Ya se echaba de menos...


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Sep 2022)

Bueno, pues ya están los porteros contrarios haciendo el partido de su vida
Luego llega el escalerillas de abajo y les clava 3


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Sep 2022)

mu rico el partido


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Está bien el Betis,más o menos se entiende por qué ha ganado los tres partidos...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Sep 2022)

Musho beti


----------



## ccc (3 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> mu rico el partido



El partido es una pasada y el madrid esta jugando muy, pero que muy bien.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Vinicius es un puñal marque o no,luego los elogios se los llevan otros (no miro a nadie)

Y Rodrygo ha metido goles importantes pero nunca le he visto ser tal dolor de cabeza para el rival...


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Sep 2022)

PAUSA DE DILATACIÓN


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Sep 2022)

Cuántos balones lleva recuperados Aurelio?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> PAUSA DE DILATACIÓN



Pausa ANTIMAMADÚ


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Sep 2022)

Jajaja ese es mi vini jajjajaa


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Sep 2022)

Partidazo de aurelio


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Sep 2022)

ensayo de rugby de Alaba


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Sep 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Partidazo de aurelio



Habrá que verle en partidos grandes para ascenderle de chumino a pollón, pero pinta bien la cosa, sí


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Sep 2022)

Estamos en plan taconcitos


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Sep 2022)

Tengo que ver las estadísticas de Aurelio pero se está sacando la polla hoy


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Sep 2022)

Una pena, la verdad...

Tendríamos que ir ganando.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Sep 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Una pena, la verdad...
> 
> Tendríamos que ir ganando.



No si el Madrid vuelve al juego de adelantarse en el marcador y a continuación dormirse y en relax. Por eso ha sido el gol


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Sep 2022)

Buen partido, para ser la liga denigrante menos aburrido de lo habitual.
Con massana y oñeku sería mucho más vistoso.


----------



## ccc (3 Sep 2022)

Me da igual el resultado, mejor partido del madrid en mucho tiempo: Camavinga y Tchou son de lo mejor que he visto ultimamente.


----------



## Fiodor (3 Sep 2022)

Buena primera parte pero se nota que es el primer rival complicado de la temporada... En cuanto al resultado es una copia de la semana pasada. Ocasiones falladas y un error atrás que pone el empate a uno en la primera parte...


----------



## Gorrión (3 Sep 2022)

El gol del Betis una vergüenza de la defensa.

Tchoameni y Modric dando una lección de como se juega a fútbol, Camavinga repartiendo palos porque no llega a una clara defendiendo, no tiene tarjeta porque el árbitro no quiere.

La delantera muy fallona, el gato y Rodrygo desaparecidos.


----------



## fachacine (3 Sep 2022)

Resultado injusto al descanso por ocasiones, Tchouameni titularísimo, vaya puta máquina de recuperar balones


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buen partido, para ser la liga denigrante menos aburrido de lo habitual.
> Con massana y oñeku sería mucho más vistoso.



Teníamos que haber fichado a Elber Galarga.

No tengo ni puta idea de a quien entrevistaba el gilipollas del Chiringuito, pero tenían pinta de no ser mucho de fútbo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Sep 2022)

Sí que tiene que estar el Bernabeu flojo de fuerzas vivas para que tengan que entrevistar a la caballota de First Dates.


----------



## pepetemete (3 Sep 2022)

A alguien más le cae como el culo "Edu" del chiringuito?

Que tipo más lameculos y sobre todo...FALSO!


----------



## Ulises 33 (3 Sep 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> A alguien más le cae como el culo "Edu" del chiringuito?
> 
> Que tipo más lameculos y sobre todo...FALSO!



Es patético, " el amigo de cristiano", el otro día con lo de Kroos y la falta ya fue para mearse.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Sep 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> A alguien más le cae como el culo "Edu" del chiringuito?
> 
> Que tipo más lameculos y sobre todo...FALSO!



A cualquiera con dos dedos de frente.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (3 Sep 2022)

Partidazo estupendo. 

Tranquilos, que siguiendo asi metemos tres mas fijo en la segunda parte. 

En el 72 sale Valverde por Modric y empieza la fiesta anal...ya os lo voy diciendo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Sep 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Partidazo estupendo.
> 
> Tranquilos, que siguiendo asi metemos tres mas fijo en la segunda parte.
> 
> En el 72 sale Valverde por Modric y empieza la fiesta anal...ya os lo voy diciendo.



Con tanto negro va a ser un Blacked en toda regla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Sep 2022)

La camarera de first dates rociadas ilimitadas


----------



## pepetemete (3 Sep 2022)

Un fichaje más del Real Madrid y vendo la tele en color


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La camarera de first dates rociadas ilimitadas



¿Qué estás viendo?


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La camarera de first dates rociadas ilimitadas



Me quedo con su madre.
Gallina vieja hace buen caldo


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Sí que tiene que estar el Bernabeu flojo de fuerzas vivas para que tengan que entrevistar a la caballota de First Dates.



Está bastante buena no? 

El novio es más guapo todavía,es un alfilla de libro

no homo


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2022)

Pillo retraso en la 2º


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Sep 2022)

Joder, me cagonlaputa
No había un delantero mínimamente competente para fichar? Un estilo Manolito, Chicharito o algo así, aunque fuera blanco?


----------



## Andr3ws (3 Sep 2022)

Vinicius es un escándalo. 
Ataques constantes. Vaya tarde para el lateral que le toca en cada partido.


----------



## ccc (3 Sep 2022)

Lo de benzemalo es un escandalo,...,tenemos al gato de siempre.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Sep 2022)

Me esta gustando el partido pero los partidos del madrid son ya como un partido de la nba, bros corriendo para arriba 24 segundos, bros corriendo para abajo


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Vaya fuerza tiene Canales,y eso con todas las lesiones que ha tenido...


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya fuerza tiene Canales,y eso con todas las lesiones que ha tenido...



que le de su fuerza de voluntad y capacidad de sacrificio al mierdas de asensio


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Cualquier delantero venía a ser suplente de Benzema...madre mía lo que hay que oír,el dios del fútbol


----------



## Xequinfumfa (3 Sep 2022)

Rüdiger por Carvajal. Cojones ya!!!!!!


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Sep 2022)

El amego ahora tambien tiene intangibles a balon parado


----------



## Ulises 33 (3 Sep 2022)

¿Qué le pasa a Rodrigo? no le gusta pasar el balon, una tras otra conduce cuando tiene que soltar. Benzema sigue sin estar enforma, esas dos semanas de retraso se notan, esta fatal.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Sep 2022)

O dejas seguir el juego... o pitas falta.
pero las dos cosas NO ES LEGAL


----------



## ccc (3 Sep 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> El amego ahora tambien tiene intangibles a balon parado



Joder que estorno de tio, es que se lo chupa todo y todo mal.


----------



## Gorrión (3 Sep 2022)

Sobra Camavinga y Rodrygo por Valverde y Kross.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> O dejas seguir el juego... o pitas falta.
> pero las dos cosas NO ES LEGAL



Seguramente así es


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Sep 2022)

El R.M., arriba es un atascadero... No hay nadie ni que cree ni que provoque huecos... Cada uno hace la guerra por su cuenta..


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Sobra Camavinga y Rodrygo por Valverde y Kross.



Si claro,que quiten a uno que trata de encarar y que dejen al amego asociándose...


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Que bueno es Canales,y era del Madrid...una pena no haber tenido paciencia con este.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Sep 2022)

Gol de un negro del Madrí....


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Valverde ha sido salir y resolver...


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gol de un negro del Madrí....



Más datos


----------



## ccc (3 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El R.M., arriba es un atascadero... No hay nadie ni que cree ni que provoque huecos... Cada uno hace la guerra por su cuenta..



Yo al madrid lo veo bien, como equipo y tb. todos sus jugadores; la excepcion es Benzema, al que buscan todos y, sinceramente, todo mal.


----------



## Ulises 33 (3 Sep 2022)

Bien, Rodrigo me ha dejado mal, ahora voy a por Benzema y por el tecero.


----------



## Gorrión (3 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si claro,que quiten a uno que trata de encarar y que dejen al amego asociándose...



Valverde manda.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Sep 2022)

Rodrigo es un cazagoles raulesco, tienen que explotarle esa faceta y olvidarse de que es negro y de brasil para q8e deje de correr y conducir y se quede por el area pequeña


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gol de un negro del Madrí....



comentario redundante, a no ser que el autor del gol sea curtua


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Este año nos marcan muy fácil. Empieza a ser preocupante.



El año pasado empezamos igual, con una verbena por defensa.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Sep 2022)

ahora cada jugador del madric que marque, va a tener bailecito custom?
que alguien para esta ridiculez ya!


----------



## xilebo (3 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Bien, Rodrigo me ha dejado mal, ahora voy a por Benzema y por el tecero.



Y metete con mas gente, asi acaba en goleada


----------



## ccc (3 Sep 2022)

Por cierto, nos chupamos los 90 minutos de benzemalo, para que vaya cogiendo ritmo o saca, y lo digo en serio a Hazard?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y Rodrygo ha metido goles importantes pero nunca le he visto ser tal dolor de cabeza para el rival...



Je je je je


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ahora cada jugador del madric que marque, va a tener bailecito custom?
> que alguien para esta ridiculez ya!



Desde Hugo Sánchez nadie sabe celebrar un gol en el Madrid.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Sep 2022)

¿ El Betis va a sacar a jugar a Joaquín ????... Joder, sí que está jodido el Betis...


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Por cierto, nos chupamos los 90 minutos de benzemalo, para que vaya cogiendo ritmo o saca, y lo digo en serio a Hazard?



Decir 'Benzemalo' es como decir 'Maramatao'


----------



## - CONANÍN - (3 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ El Betis va a sacar a jugar a Joaquín ????... Joder, sí que está jodido el Betis...



lo sacan para que vaya contando chistecitos a los contrarios y despistarlos


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Desde Hugo Sánchez nadie sabe celebrar un gol en el Madrid.



me gustaba morientes, un salto y puño parriba y ya. Respetuoso con la afición propia, con los rivales y consigo mismo al no hacer el ridículo como los bailecitos de ahora


----------



## Gorrión (3 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> me gustaba morientes, un salto y puño parriba y ya. Respetuoso con la afición propia, con los rivales y consigo mismo al no hacer el ridículo como los bailecitos de ahora



A mi siempre me han dado mucho asco los jugadores de celebraciones chorras, son una panda de payasos.


----------



## ccc (3 Sep 2022)

Hace gracia oir a los comentaristas de la TV confudiendo a todos los jugadores negros.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Je je je je



Que meta un gol no cambia nada,a Vinicius le dan todas las bolas y encara una y otra vez,Rodrygo no hace eso...


----------



## Ulises 33 (3 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y metete con mas gente, asi acaba en goleada



ES que deberían ir 4-1


----------



## feps (3 Sep 2022)

Rodrygo es el 9. Lo demostró antes de ficharlo y sigue haciéndolo ahora.


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

¿Cómo está jugando Chuminator?. ¿Se confirma lo que parece?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que meta un gol no cambia nada,a Vinicius le dan todas las bolas y encara una y otra vez,Rodrygo no hace eso...



Rodrygo es delantero centro, no lateral.
Pero tiene que jugar ahí porque está benzema en su puesto.
Contra el shity de gaydrola jugó de delantero centro y metió 2 golazos


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Ni una vez han enfocado al lateral este a ver cómo queda la grada nueva


----------



## ccc (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Cómo está jugando Chuminator?. ¿Se confirma lo que parece?



En modo dios: Si no tenemos en cuenta que no estamos jugando contra un grande europeo, su partido no lo firma Case en anyos.


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que meta un gol no cambia nada,a Vinicius le dan todas las bolas y encara una y otra vez,Rodrygo no hace eso...



Lo importante es embocar, los medios no importan.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Cómo está jugando Chuminator?. ¿Se confirma lo que parece?



El más mejor del partido sin duda...


----------



## Gorrión (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Cómo está jugando Chuminator?. ¿Se confirma lo que parece?



Los que se frotaban las manos por la marcha de Casemiro deben tener pesadillas ahora.

Es mucho mejor de lo que pensamos.


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

ccc dijo:


> En modo dios: Si no tenemos en cuenta que no estamos jugando contra un grande europeo, su partido no lo firma Case en anyos.



Entonces ya sólo nos quedaría verlo en partidos jodidos para ver si tenemos remplazo de Case.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Militao tiene menos luces que una lancha de contrabando


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Los que se frotaban las manos por la marcha de Casemiro deben tener pesadillas ahora.
> 
> Es mucho mejor de lo que pensamos.



yo ya estoy salivando por vuestros comentarios (y adoro a Case), a ver si puedo ver un puñetero partido


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Militao tiene menos luces que una lancha de contrabando



haha


----------



## Gorrión (3 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Militao tiene menos luces que una lancha de contrabando



Su paternidad lo dice todo. Porque esta es una liga corrupta si no se va a la calle tranquilamente.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Y Ceballos dando el cante por salir con unas simples botas negras,sin colorines...parece salido de los 80,solo le falta bigote


----------



## Gorrión (3 Sep 2022)

Tchoameni es el padre de Casemiro.

Se tenía que decir y se dijo.


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

MVP del Madrid Sánchez Martínez


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Teníamos que haber fichado a Elber Galarga.
> 
> No tengo ni puta idea de a quien entrevistaba el gilipollas del Chiringuito, pero tenían pinta de no ser mucho de fútbo.



Dejad de mirar fuera, tiene un juvenil en su filial el Villarreal, Benito Camelas, el nuevo Iniesta...


----------



## Ulises 33 (3 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> MVP del Madrid Sánchez Martínez




Si que duelen las tres champions.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (3 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> MVP del Madrid Sánchez Martínez



Gordo... ¿ Cómo lo ves con los del tiro en la nuca ????


----------



## Suprimo (3 Sep 2022)

Un Betis inexistente pidiendo la hora


----------



## ccc (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Entonces ya sólo nos quedaría verlo en partidos jodidos para ver si tenemos remplazo de Case.



A ver, *ya tenemos reemplazo; *pero no esperes que el chaval se la saque contra los grandes este mismo anyo, o que tenga la constancia del Case < 28 anyos, o que sepa estar cuando las cosas estan jodidas,... 

Lo que esta claro, es que el chaval, a diferencia de Case, tiene ademas recursos a la hora de jugar y distribuir el balon.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Dejad de mirar fuera, tiene un juvenil en su filial el Villarreal, Benito Camelas, el nuevo Iniesta...



Camelo Cotones del Racing también promete mucho.


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si que duelen las tres champions.



Jajajajaja el penalti del último minuto ya ha sido la risa


----------



## ccc (3 Sep 2022)

Repetid conmigo: Lideres!


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gordo... ¿ Cómo lo ves con los del tiro en la nuca ????



Complicado... Los etarras tienen bula en este país, ahora los asesinos son socios del poder corrupto


----------



## Ulises 33 (3 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajaja el penalti del último minuto ya ha sido la risa



Pues si, risa da que pidan penalti, pero no te preocupes, que este año Supercholo gana la champions.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Sep 2022)

Gilipollas de mi, pensaba el partido seria por la noche. Algun alma caritativa me hace resumen alguno?


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Sep 2022)

Soy yo o es que al Madrid en cada partido le marcan este año en lo que va de liga? Qué pasa en la defensa? No era muy común en la temporada pasada.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Camelo Cotones del Racing también promete mucho.



A mí me gusta un negro de la cantera del Bilbao, Kepa Potengo.


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Soy yo o es que al Madrid en cada partido le marcan este año en lo que va de liga? Qué pasa en la defensa? No era muy común en la temporada pasada.
> Pozdrawiam.



hasta que se recuperó Mendy la defensa del Madrid fue un cachondeo


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Pues si, risa da que pidan penalti, pero no te preocupes, que este año Supercholo gana la champions.



Que hostia os vais a dar. Esta liga le van a regalar la liga al Palancas


----------



## fachacine (3 Sep 2022)

MVP del partido a Tchouameni de manera justa, tenemos un jugador posicionalmente impresionante


----------



## Maestroscuroo (3 Sep 2022)

Espectacular el equipo para las fechas en que estamos. Tchouameni va a ser barato, al tiempo. De Ficticius no vamos a decir ya más nada porque globalmente es el mejor jugador de la liga con bastante diferencia con el segundo.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (3 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Que hostia os vais a dar. Esta liga le van a regalar la liga al Palancas



No lo dudes pero el problema del palancas no es hoy. Es de 3 a 5 años vista.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (3 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Gilipollas de mi, pensaba el partido seria por la noche. Algun alma caritativa me hace resumen alguno?



Partido de exuberancia física y técnica del Madrid. Carletto se ha empezado a atrever a poner al Chumi, Camavinga y Valverde en el centro...pero solo la puntita. Vinicius, estupendo; Benzema, horrible. 

Chumi, el MVP. Líderes en solitario.


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> No lo dudes pero el problema del palancas no es hoy. Es de 3 a 5 años vista.



Añade alguno más, el añonque viene venderán BLM si seguirán la patada adelante engordando la deuda... La hostia real la tienen pensada una vez que termine Lapuerta el mandato y se vaya de rositas


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Sep 2022)

La segunda parte mala. Ningún jugador ha destacado.

Victoria merecida. Hemos sido superiores


----------



## vegahermosa (3 Sep 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Partido de exuberancia física y técnica del Madrid. Carletto se ha empezado a atrever a poner al Chumi, Camavinga y Valverde en el centro...pero solo la puntita. Vinicius, estupendo; Benzema, horrible.
> 
> Chumi, el MVP. Líderes en solitario.



tiempo al tiempo. no puedes reemplazar a los veteranos sin mas, deben ganar madurez en el juego y crecer


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Sep 2022)

Mal partido hoy de Edu.


----------



## feps (3 Sep 2022)

Me temo que la estrella de Benzema se está eclipsando. Sospecho que Rodrygo va a jugar muchísimo esta temporada porque es un crack. 

Hay relevo con Rodrygo, pero el Madrid va a necesitar otro goleador más. Veremos qué pasa con Íker Bravo. En fin, que Benzema se apaga.


----------



## Ethan20 (3 Sep 2022)

Una pena por el equipo español no ha podido con el Negrizal Madrid


----------



## Gorrión (3 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Me temo que la estrella de Benzema se está eclipsando. Sospecho que Rodrygo va a jugar muchísimo esta temporada porque es un crack.
> 
> Hay relevo con Rodrygo, pero el Madrid va a necesitar otro goleador más. Veremos qué pasa con Íker Bravo. En fin, que Benzema se apaga.



Rodrygo no nos vale de nada en la posición de extremo, es un cazagoles.


----------



## feps (3 Sep 2022)

¿Y qué me decís de Ceballos? A mi juicio, hoy mucho mejor que Kroos (otro apagándose). El diario AS ha filtrado que el Madrid ya estudia renovar a Ceballos. Es un suplente que cuando sale cumple con creces.


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

Acabo de ver los jailaits del partido y he sacado varias conclusiones: Chuminator es casi tan alto como Courtois y la realización no tiene perspectiva de género. Sólo sacan a mozas de buen ver en el público y no a feas como las del pesebre-ministerio de igual-da.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (3 Sep 2022)

Hay que darle tiempo a Benzema.Cogera la forma.Como habéis visto al chumino??


----------



## Fiodor (3 Sep 2022)

Un buen partido ante el primer rival serio... Salvo Carvajal y Rodrygo (que luego lo ha compensado con un gol), creo que todos han jugado a un nivel muy alto. No parecía que estuviéramos a principio de temporada. Además, la ventaja con el año pasado, es que miras al banquillo y siempre hay tres o cuatro jugadores que lo pueden hacer tan bien como los titulares... Lo único a mejorar es lo mismo que en los otros partidos, los errores en defensa cuestan goles (un gol en contra por partido) y la gran cantidad de ocasiones que no acaban en gol. A pesar de esto, el equipo está a un gran nivel...


----------



## hijodepantera (3 Sep 2022)

¿El negro ese con el 18 que va con la polla de un metro sacada por el campo quién es?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A mí me gusta un negro de la cantera del Bilbao, Kepa Potengo.



A ese lo lleva @Obiwanchernobil seguro.


----------



## Raul83 (3 Sep 2022)

Rodrygo metió lo que Benzemalo falló.


----------



## Mecanosfera (3 Sep 2022)

Este horario es horrible, con el sol dificultando la lectura de las jugadas y con modorra siestera entre muchos de nosotros. Buen partido, muy dinámico y con chispa, alegre y atrevido. El Betis juega muy bien pero el Madrid mejor. Excepto por el horario, fue un disfrute.


----------



## Raul83 (3 Sep 2022)

De dimisión no haber fichado a Haaland (futuro Balón de Oro 2023) por un Benzemalo que se apaga.
Tranquilos, que en Enero fichamos a otro Mariano


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A mí me gusta un negro de la cantera del Bilbao, Kepa Potengo.



Otro Kepa, Jametxo, ese es vasco de 8 apellidos, es vasco frances, de Gascuña, lo quiere el Athletic, claro....


Por cierto, para los que tienden a glorificar a cada uno de los que salen rebotados del madrid tipo odegaard....Jovic falla un penalti que deja a su equipo sin la victoria....


----------



## Ulises 33 (3 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Que hostia os vais a dar. Esta liga le van a regalar la liga al Palancas



Claro, para eso paga Roures, mientras otros ya la dan por perdida desde el principio, bueno, habrá que preguntarles a sus aficionados criminales que son los que dirigen el club. En Europa como va a ganar Cholete, pues nada, este año sin nada.


----------



## filets (3 Sep 2022)

Gracias a Chomino ya no me acuerdo de Casemiro
Ausencio y Hazard a comer bollicaos en el banquillo
Hazard: primera temporada jugó 1.000 minutos, 2ª temp 500 minutos, 3ª temp 300 minutos. El peor fichaje de toda la historia


----------



## Ulises 33 (3 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Me temo que la estrella de Benzema se está eclipsando. Sospecho que Rodrygo va a jugar muchísimo esta temporada porque es un crack.
> 
> Hay relevo con Rodrygo, pero el Madrid va a necesitar otro goleador más. Veremos qué pasa con Íker Bravo. En fin, que Benzema se apaga.



BEnzema empezó dos semanas más tarde la pretemporada, está lento, un poco de paciencia aunque ahora mismo no este aportando mucho, además, no hay otra cosa aparte de Rodrigo como delantero centro.


----------



## feps (3 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> BEnzema empezó dos semanas más tarde la pretemporada, está lento, un poco de paciencia aunque ahora mismo no este aportando mucho, además, no hay otra cosa aparte de Rodrigo como delantero centro.



Pero si lo comparas con Modric, que cumple 37, no invita al optimismo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (3 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Gracias a Chomino ya no me acuerdo de Casemiro
> Ausencio y Hazard a comer bollicaos en el banquillo
> Hazard: primera temporada jugó 1.000 minutos, 2ª temp 500 minutos, 3ª temp 300 minutos. El peor fichaje de toda la historia



Hazard va a servir para los periolistos, van a machcar a Carletto todo el año, es el sustituto de BAle, los periolistos siempre necesitan meter mierda, este año apuesto que van por ahí los tiros.


----------



## feps (3 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Gracias a Chomino ya no me acuerdo de Casemiro
> Ausencio y Hazard a comer bollicaos en el banquillo
> Hazard: primera temporada jugó 1.000 minutos, 2ª temp 500 minutos, 3ª temp 300 minutos. El peor fichaje de toda la historia



Por coste, el peor con mucha diferencia.


----------



## Ulises 33 (3 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pero si lo comparas con Modric, que cumple 37, no invita al optimismo.



PUes tenemos que serlo, no hay más, además, no olvidar que este año hay mundial, el problema es que Rodrigo juego por la derecha que no es su sitio y no se le saca el provecho que puede dar.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Sep 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Este horario es horrible, con el sol dificultando la lectura de las jugadas y con modorra siestera entre muchos de nosotros. Buen partido, muy dinámico y con chispa, alegre y atrevido. El Betis juega muy bien pero el Madrid mejor. Excepto por el horario, fue un disfrute.



Estamos mal acostumbrados. Hace cuarenta años todos los partidos eran los domingos entre las cuatro y las cinco de la tarde salvo el del sábado tarde que ponían en la tele.


----------



## feps (3 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> PUes tenemos que serlo, no hay más, además, no olvidar que este año hay mundial, el problema es que Rodrigo juego por la derecha que no es su sitio y no se le saca el provecho que puede dar.



Con estos bueyes hay que arar. Para mí que este año va a ser el de la consagración de Rodrygo, desgraciadamente en parte a costa del declive de Benzema.


----------



## El chepa (3 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Estamos mal acostumbrados. Hace cuarenta años todos los partidos eran los domingos entre las cuatro y las cinco de la tarde salvo el del sábado tarde que ponían en la tele.



Yo me vi a la quinta del buitre desde el lateral de Padre Damian, de pie, y la cubierta del Bernabéu era esto


----------



## barullo (3 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> El de Gea de ahora es una triste sombra del deGea que se marcho del atletico, no es Albano Bizzarri pero no es portero para un campeon de Champions, como si apuntaba en el Atletico (claro que ladefensa de ese atletico no era la del manchester) Tampoco le ayudo a nivel mediatico el caso ese de las fulanas, parte de la opinion y la prensa le tomo la matricula, joder, si hasta Pedro el Guapo la tomo con el, y eso significa tener al gupo prisa en contra. Sin duda eso dwbio afectarle.
> 
> Curtua fallo en elgol de Ramos? No lo creo. Volvere a ver el gol pero el rwmate iba muy escorado. Quiza debio salir pero no hubiera sido de extrañar que hubiera llegado tarde, era un centro complicado creo recordar.
> 
> El que se hace profesional del futbol esta expuesto a la critica, para eso cobra lo que yo, como cualqyier paco nunca ganaremos en 3 vidas.





Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> En absoluto y en todo mucho menos que cualquiera de los defensas.
> 
> Era un córner, el centro va muy bombeado, había entre doce y quince jugadores en el área y Ramos está en el punto de penalty arrancando desde atrás hacia una línea con otros diez jugadores la mayoría de los cuales son atléticos. En esa salida es casi imposible que el portero toque el balón sin arrasar a sus propios defensas, que están entre él y el punto más cercano en el que el balón está lo bastante bajo para que lo toque el portero. En el momento del golpeo de Modric hay cinco defensas así, y *tres justo en la línea entre Courtois y el punto donde remata Ramos*. Tendría que apartar a tres o volar por encima de sus cabezas.
> 
> ...



Que no es que fallara, yo no he dicho que fallara nunca, que es que no lo paró y tenía que pararlo...que no os enterais. Que es un sentimiento coño

Y lo tenía que haber parado o salido de puños a reventar caras o lo que fuera pero no te pueden meter ese gol acabado el partido y me da igual cómo sea el remate o que si se quedó a 30 cm. o a 100.

Y si encima le ves en la última final mucho más viejo parando todo -esta vez sí, tócate los cojones- pues más te jode.

Es sencillisímo de entender y no hay que buscarle 3 pies al gato porque es un sentimiento. No estuvo a la altura por lo menos para mi

Y otra cosa: no sé por qué coños me tengo yo que quejar de lo que hiciera ese pavo en la premier que ni me va ni me viene


----------



## Paobas (3 Sep 2022)

No he visto el encuentro. Qué tal el Madrid y los jugadores, foreros?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Sep 2022)

Ya está la puta prensa antimadridista del AS diciendo que fue Pemalty de Carvajal


----------



## Maestroscuroo (3 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No he visto el encuentro. Qué tal el Madrid y los jugadores, foreros?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Me temo que la estrella de Benzema se está eclipsando. Sospecho que Rodrygo va a jugar muchísimo esta temporada porque es un crack.



Benzema tiene un Mundial dentro de dos meses, y con opciones serias de ganarlo. Toda su temporada se supedita a llegar sano y reposado a noviembre. Tocará juzgar después.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1178517




Los mejores del partido Aurelio y vini por la primera parte que hicieron.

En la segunda no destacó nadie


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Y qué me decís de Ceballos? A mi juicio, hoy mucho mejor que Kroos (otro apagándose). El diario AS ha filtrado que el Madrid ya estudia renovar a Ceballos. Es un suplente que cuando sale cumple con creces.



Yo a Ceballos lo veo como un buen suplente, pero no lo veo como titular en un futuro aun sin Modric ni Kroos. Asi que en caso de ofrecerle una posible renovacion, seria recomendable dejarle claro antes su rol, y no acabar teniendo otro caso como el de Asensio.


----------



## Gorrión (3 Sep 2022)

Buen fichaje habría sido Sadiq, pena que nadie de nivel quiera venir al Madrid a chupar banquillo.


----------



## petro6 (3 Sep 2022)

El Madrid está ganando estos partidos de principio de temporada por aplastamiento físico, lo de los mamadous es un escándalo,. A Benzema le está costando coger el punto de forma, pero es normal.

¿A que hora juegan los puercos?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Sep 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> El Madrid está ganando estos partidos de principio de temporada por aplastamiento físico, lo de los mamadous es un escándalo,. A Benzema le está costando coger el punto de forma, pero es normal.
> 
> ¿A que hora juegan los puercos?




no se
pregunta en el lodazal
Deportes - Hilo Oficial F.C. Barcelona - Temporada 2022/2023


----------



## El Juani (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Juani (3 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Benzema tiene un Mundial dentro de dos meses, y con opciones serias de ganarlo. Toda su temporada se supedita a llegar sano y reposado a noviembre. Tocará juzgar después.



Pues bajo mi punto de vista va a tener que descansar pero ya... me da miedo una lesión y está al borde de eso, o una sobrecarga física, me da la sensación.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A mí me gusta un negro de la cantera del Bilbao, Kepa Potengo.



tambien hay que pensar en el equipo femenino,a dia de hoy Elena Nito es la mayor promesa a nivel nacional


----------



## feps (3 Sep 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo a Ceballos lo veo como un buen suplente, pero no lo veo como titular en un futuro aun sin Modric ni Kroos. Asi que en caso de ofrecerle una posible renovacion, seria recomendable dejarle claro antes su rol, y no acabar teniendo otro caso como el de Asensio.



Yo creo que Ceballos es inteligente y sabe que titular no va a ser, pero es de esos jugadores útiles que siempre son necesarios en una plantilla. El Madrid no puede gastarse lo mismo que el City, por lo que nunca le sobrarán jugadores de buen nivel que no cuesten una fortuna, tipo Ceballos.


----------



## Fiodor (3 Sep 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo a Ceballos lo veo como un buen suplente, pero no lo veo como titular en un futuro aun sin Modric ni Kroos. Asi que en caso de ofrecerle una posible renovacion, seria recomendable dejarle claro antes su rol, y no acabar teniendo otro caso como el de Asensio.



Es muy difícil que el Madrid tenga otro jugador con el nivel de Modric en el centro del campo. Hay que recordar que, cuando el Madrid fichó a Modric, era un buen jugador, pero no era ningún crack, y su primer año en el Madrid fue mediocre. 

Hoy en día, debes tener mucha suerte para fichar un jugador que no sea un crack y se convierta en Balón de oro con el paso de los años... Si quieres un crack, tienes que pagar una millonada y competir con los clubs-estado que también quieran al jugador...


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Que no es que fallara, yo no he dicho que fallara nunca, que es que no lo paró y tenía que pararlo...que no os enterais. Que es un sentimiento coño
> 
> Y lo tenía que haber parado o salido de puños a reventar caras o lo que fuera pero no te pueden meter ese gol acabado el partido y me da igual cómo sea el remate o que si se quedó a 30 cm. o a 100.
> 
> ...



pero que sentimiento ni que leches? ese cabezazo era imparable,y muy bien se tiro Courtois que casi llega.Si habia que partir caras echale la culpa a los defensas…

el gol mas valioso en la historia del Madrid,y el mas duro encajado en la del pateti,que se quedaron a un suspiro de ser campeones de Europa…


----------



## feps (3 Sep 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Es muy difícil que el Madrid tenga otro jugador con el nivel de Modric en el centro del campo. Hay que recordar que, cuando el Madrid fichó a Modric, era un buen jugador, pero no era ningún crack, y su primer año en el Madrid fue mediocre.



El único que lo supo ver antes que nadie fue el malvado Mourinho. Por eso le imploró a Florentino su fichaje.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Y al final es como si hubiese salido gratis.


----------



## El Juani (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Juani (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Que no es que fallara, yo no he dicho que fallara nunca, que es que no lo paró y tenía que pararlo...que no os enterais. Que es un sentimiento coño
> 
> Y lo tenía que haber parado o salido de puños a reventar caras o lo que fuera pero no te pueden meter ese gol acabado el partido y me da igual cómo sea el remate o que si se quedó a 30 cm. o a 100.



Salir de puños al punto de penalti?

La culpa de que Ramos remate solísimo es de Godín y Koke (ya he mirado quién era el 6 del Atleti ese día), que entiendo que son dos atléticos intachables, totems del cholismo y tal. Es un poco  que te hagas 800 pajas mentales para poder cargarle ese muerto al belga que juega en el Madrid.


----------



## _Suso_ (3 Sep 2022)

Hoy gana el Sevilla con doblete de Isco, me lanzo a la piscina y ahí lo dejo


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Sep 2022)

Otro gol de Haaland.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Hoy gana el Sevilla con doblete de Isco, me lanzo a la piscina y ahí lo dejo



Antes que eso me parece mas factible ver a Irene Montero haciendo el saque de honor en el Bernabeu un dia,la verdad…


----------



## Edu.R (3 Sep 2022)

El Betis llevaba varios años siendo el mejor visitante contra nosotros y había arrancado con un 9/9. Nosotros 12/12. Algo que ha pasado pocas veces.

El próximo partido es de Shempions, luego viene el Mallorca, rival agradecido. Se supone.

Por cierto, el Eintracht le ha metido 4 al Leipzig.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Otro gol de Haaland.



Que le sirve al Shitty para empatar. El Arsenal se puede ir a 4 pts.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (3 Sep 2022)

¿En serio hay gente protestando el penalti a Fekir? Lo de que el bético siga la jugada, controle el balón después del choque y a los 2 segundos se tire descaradamente supongo que no importa para nada. 
Con una foto de la acción ya le sobra a alguno para valorar la jugada. Lo de que el fútbol sea un deporte de contacto se lo pasan por los huevos según quién realice la acción. Es más, si los penaltis de hoy los pitan favorables al Madrid ardería Troya. 

Pd. El Betis debería haber jugado con 10 por expulsión de Edgar en una ley de la ventaja absurda en que pita todo mal. Esto no lo veréis en ningún lado. 

Pd2. Hasta el martes se acabó el futbol. El robo que perpetrarán los Roures boys en Sevilla va a ser de órdago.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>




Brutal


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Sep 2022)

Bien Lopetegui poniendo a Isco de titular para asegurarse la derrota contra el Barca y que le arbitren como hamijos el resto del año.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Que le sirve al Shitty para empatar. El Arsenal se puede ir a 4 pts.



Pero el Arsenal no cuenta para ganar la Premier. Es como si aquí se pone de líder el Rayo. Haces chistes y eso pero sabes que no va a durar.

El que los tiene empatados a puntos es Conte, que es tan paquetazo en Champions como competitivo en liga. Con ese sí tienen que tener cuidado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2022)

epica asitencia de ISco QUE Falla rakitic por milagro de terstenguen


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (3 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No he visto el encuentro. Qué tal el Madrid y los jugadores, foreros?



LOS FOREROS DE PRETEMPORADA TODAVÍA.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Pero como puede fallar tanto el Sevilla? Es acojonante...


----------



## Gorrión (3 Sep 2022)

¿Y esto es primera división? Pero si fallan todas las ocasiones claras, dan pena.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (3 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Otro gol de Haaland.



HALAL es un negro albino.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero como puede fallar tanto el Sevilla? Es acojonante...



todos fuera de juego...


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Dembele es supersónico...es la diferencia entre tener gente como el o tener los jugadores del Sevilla...

Madrid y Barca se van a pasear en esta liga


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2022)

el negrata novato del sevilla menuda mierda de marcaje


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Dembele es supersónico...es la diferencia entre tener gente como el o tener los jugadores del Sevilla...



el defensa nuevo del sevilla es mas malo que ....


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el defensa nuevo del sevilla es mas malo que ....



Ha salido con el balón pegado al pie como un cohete...


----------



## 4motion (3 Sep 2022)

Mochi manda a lopetegui al paro.

Y que se lleve a isco.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2022)

ahora es cuando el sevilla de este año se descentra ..y corre como pollo sin cabeza


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ha salido con el balón pegado al pie como un cohete...



pero rapiñna no le molesta el nuevo negro frances ese


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Los inmaduros que se pasan el día llorando de que Floren no haya fichado ni a la Rata o al Vikingo no abren la boca para agradecer a Floren haber fichado semejante monstruo. 

He estado viendo resúmenes y el terminator este hace de todo. Case ha sido muy listo dejando el Madrid.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Por cada cagada que le encuentres a Casillas tiene diez milagros decisivos... asi fue su trayectoria... *uno de los mejores de la historia del RM...*
> 
> Pecó de inocente en un club tiranizado por un psicópata sectario.... que tenía a un enfermo mental en el banquillo como brazo ejecutor... ---> fulminado y al Oporto.
> 
> Hablar de De Gea en la misma conversación que se habla de Casillas deja muy mal a quien lo hace...



Juas, una viuda de Casillas, el tipo que filtraba alieneaciones del Madrid a Manolo Lama, una rata venenosa que no sabía lo que era hacer un abdominal, experto en emponzoñar vestuarios. Casi le cuesta al Madrid la décima en Lisboa, era pésimo por alto. Tuvo su época, porque tenía grandes condiciones, pero se dejó ir de una forma escandalosa.


----------



## 4motion (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los inmaduros que se pasan el día llorando de que Floren no haya fichado ni a la Rata o al Vikingo no abren la boca para agradecer a Floren haber fichado semejante monstruo.
> 
> He estado viendo resúmenes y el terminator este hace de todo. Case ha sido muy listo dejando el Madrid.



Ya lo dijimos, este tío es y va a ser muy grande.


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2022)

qe malo el nziazu ese frances de pura raza


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Ya lo dijimos, este tío es y va a ser muy grande.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Este dejando pasmados a todo el personal. No le ha hecho falta 'adaptación'.

Un animal así nos da mucha ventaja en partidos gordos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Que bueno es Lewandowski...

0-2 el barca y sin hacer nada del otro mundo


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

No se ha comentado mucho aquí, pero el gol de Vini ha sido muy bueno.


----------



## Gorrión (3 Sep 2022)

Lo de la defensa del Sevilla es una broma.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Lo de la defensa del Sevilla es una broma.



veoq ue no soy el unico que se da cuenta


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que bueno es Lewandowski...
> 
> 0-2 el barca y sin hacer nada del otro mundo



El filial del Palancas ha perdonado mucho y eso se paga.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El filial del Palancas ha perdonado mucho y eso se paga.



todos los goles que ha encajado el sevilla est attemporada son por culpa de losnovatos nuevo centrales


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2022)

que malo es el negro nzozi ese...el primer y segundo gol retratadisimo


----------



## El Juani (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los inmaduros que se pasan el día llorando de que Floren no haya fichado ni a la Rata o al Vikingo no abren la boca para agradecer a Floren haber fichado semejante monstruo.
> 
> He estado viendo resúmenes y el terminator este hace de todo. Case ha sido muy listo dejando el Madrid.



De todos modos Casemiro como hemos dicho por este foro infinidad de veces, los inicios de temporada le costaban muchísimo y no arrancaba hasta pasado año nuevo. Ya la temporada pasada todavía fue más incipiente este tema.


----------



## feps (3 Sep 2022)

El Betis de Pellegrini va a enterrar al Sevilla de Monchi. El conjunto verdiblanco actualmente es un gran equipo, a años luz de su vecino. Viva er Betis.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> que malo es el negro nzozi ese...el primer y segundo gol retratadisimo



Por lo que veo, el Barcelona aquí y en San Sebastián "se salvó" porque cuando el rival le dominó, no marcó goles. Ojo con esto, es verdad que son dos salidas duras, pero no todos te van a perdonar siempre.

De todas formas el Cerdilla está de pena. 1 pt en 4 partidos, y porque Asenjo les regaló el gol contra el Valladolid, si no llevarían 0 como el Cádiz. Monchi hace buenos negocios, pero este año ha vendido media plantilla.


----------



## Roedr (3 Sep 2022)

de un twitter que han puesto arriba


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por lo que veo, el Barcelona aquí y en San Sebastián "se salvó" porque cuando el rival le dominó, no marcó goles. Ojo con esto, es verdad que son dos salidas duras, pero no todos te van a perdonar siempre.
> 
> De todas formas el Cerdilla está de pena. 1 pt en 4 partidos, y porque Asenjo les regaló el gol contra el Valladolid, si no llevarían 0 como el Cádiz. Monchi hace buenos negocios, pero este año ha vendido media plantilla.



el sevilla le he visto dominar chutar chutar ,,los porteros rivales ahciendo paradas milagrosas,,y al final el negro nzozi o como se llame la caga y pierden el partido


----------



## Paobas (3 Sep 2022)

Anda por aquí y no ha entregado ya la cuenta el forero que decía que Marco Aurelio Chumino era un paquete?


----------



## qbit (3 Sep 2022)

Multón de UEFA al PSG


El organismo de Ceferin anunció sus sanciones por incumplimiento del Fair Play Financiero. El club de Al Khelaïfi, el peor parado.




as.com





Eso es una ridiculez de multa. Lo que tiene que hacer la UEFA es excluir de la competición a los que incumplan el FPF.


----------



## fachacine (3 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Buen fichaje habría sido Sadiq, pena que nadie de nivel quiera venir al Madrid a chupar banquillo.



Claro joder por eso había que trae a un Cavani o un Aubameyang, un tio con trenta y tantos que no pueda ser exigente en cuanto a titularidad pero que conserve el instinto de gol que han tenido toda la vida. La gente ve descabellado tener a un titular de 35 y a un suplente también de 35 pero si son jugadores con calidad y olfato de gol como los 2 que he citado se pueden perfectamente repartir los minutos y llegar bien ambos físicamente al final de temporada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2022)

otra en dfensas,,y otra cagada en ataque...wow


----------



## qbit (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> de un twitter que han puesto arriba



Contra las preguntas necias de los periodistas hay que responder así.

Me ha recordado a Javier Clemente, que en eso los tenía muy calados.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> otra en dfensas,,y otra cagada en ataque...wow



Cuando te mete gol ERIC GARCÍA, es que está la cosa muy malita.


----------



## Gorrión (3 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Claro joder por eso había que trae a un Cavani o un Aubameyang, un tio con trenta y tantos que no pueda ser exigente en cuanto a titularidad pero que conserve el instinto de gol que han tenido toda la vida. La gente ve descabellado tener a un titular de 35 y a un suplente también de 35 pero si son jugadores con calidad y olfato de gol como los 2 que he citado se pueden perfectamente repartir los minutos y llegar bien ambos físicamente al final de temporada.



O te traes una vieja gloria o un jovenzuelo, así que va tocar jugárnosla con Rodrygo de delantero centro, aunque también puede que Carlo esté pensando en meter a Vini en el centro y Rodrygo a la izquierda para que vayan rotando durante el partido.

No nos va quedar otra.


----------



## fachacine (3 Sep 2022)

A ver lo que tarda la afición del Sevilla en abroncar al albóndiga de Isco cada vez que toque el balón, lo estoy deseando.


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> de un twitter que han puesto arriba



Bien, esto le hace recuperar varios puntos de carisma que perdió haciendo el subnormal con lo del BLM


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Anda por aquí y no ha entregado ya la cuenta el forero que decía que Marco Aurelio Chumino era un paquete?



@Obiwanchernobil por aquí preguntan por ti


----------



## fachacine (3 Sep 2022)

Por cierto hoy por primera vez he visto a Modric un poco sobrepasado en la segunda parte en cuanto al físico. Hay que cuidarlo más, falta dar más minutos a Ceballos.


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> A ver lo que tarda la afición del Sevilla en abroncar al albóndiga de Isco cada vez que toque el balón, lo estoy deseando.



Isco es un grande, muy grande. 

Enorme.

Seguramente tenga su propio tirón gravitatorio.


----------



## Gorrión (3 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Por cierto hoy por primera vez he visto a Modric un poco sobrepasado en la segunda parte en cuanto al físico. Hay que cuidarlo más, falta dar más minutos a Ceballos.



Es un Isco en potencia, un tío que aguanta demasiado el balón y es poco vertical.

No me gusta.


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

Lewandowski es mejor que Benzema,hace exactamente lo que tiene que hacer un delantero,controlar rápido y bien,tirar rápido y bien...y no pasarse medio partido en el centro "desatascando"


----------



## ApoloCreed (3 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Por cierto hoy por primera vez he visto a Modric un poco sobrepasado en la segunda parte en cuanto al físico. Hay que cuidarlo más, falta dar más minutos a Ceballos.



Ha sido muy bueno,pero son 37 añazos...


----------



## fachacine (3 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Es un Isco en potencia, un tío que aguanta demasiado el balón y es poco vertical.
> 
> No me gusta.



Tiene calidad pero le gusta conducir demasiado, me pone de los nervios a veces, hay que soltarla antes coño


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2022)

ovacion para isco


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> A ver lo que tarda la afición del Sevilla en abroncar al albóndiga de Isco cada vez que toque el balón, lo estoy deseando.



pues hoy el han ovacionado


----------



## filets (3 Sep 2022)

¿A Koundé no le pitan?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿A Koundé no le pitan?



no...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (3 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿A Koundé no le pitan?



No se ha ido al Madrid. Los muertos de hambre con complejo de Edipo como los quiero y no puedo cerdilla valencia etc solo pitan si se van sus jugadores al Madrid


----------



## ccc (3 Sep 2022)

Isco, el mejor entre los perdedores.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Sep 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Hoy gana el Sevilla con doblete de Isco, me lanzo a la piscina y ahí lo dejo











estaba cantado que iban a recibir goleada.

el cerdilla es filial de la farsa del VARsa , con su monchi maricon del farsa y antimadridista a la cabeza.

ya en años anteriores cuando el cerdilla estaba bien , siempre ponian el culo cuando jugaban contra los culos del VARcelona, asi que imagina ahora que tienen medio equipo desmantelado gracias a su directiva lamepolla del farsa

eso si : lo que no van a cambiar es el jugar a MUERTE contra el Madrid : acordaos

como me alegro de ver a esos mierdas antimadridistas chupar descenso


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lewandowski es mejor que Benzema,hace exactamente lo que tiene que hacer un delantero,controlar rápido y bien,tirar rápido y bien...y no pasarse medio partido en el centro "desatascando"



uno es un delantero móvil y otro es un rematador 

es como comparar a un albañil oficial de primera con el aparejador...enchapara de puta madre pero no sabe llevar la obra al detalle


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> uno es un delantero móvil y otro es un rematador
> 
> es como comparar a un albañil oficial de primera con el aparejador...enchapara de puta madre pero no sabe llevar la obra al detalle



yo no quiero un “delantero movil” quiero un delantero bueno,a mi no me sirve de nada que se vaya a las bandas o al centro a sobar la bola…bueno,es que realmente no sirve de nada,salvo que vayas a hacer diabluras,que no es el caso.

se va a la banda a 30 metros de la porteria para hacer una pared y arrancar como Vinicius? No? Entonces no pinta nada ahi.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## vegahermosa (4 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> yo no quiero un “delantero movil” quiero un delantero bueno,a mi no me sirve de nada que se vaya a las bandas o al centro a sobar la bola…bueno,es que realmente no sirve de nada,salvo que vayas a hacer diabluras,que no es el caso.



usted apuesta por vino de mesa y benzema es un gran reserva no un crianza o tempranillo.... para gustos

yo después de como ha ejercido liderazgo tras irse Cristina, siento una admiración extraordinaria

y más con la ultima champions


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> usted apuesta por vino de mesa y benzema es un gran reserva no un crianza o tempranillo.... para gustos
> 
> yo después de como ha ejercido liderazgo tras irse Cristina, siento una admiración extraordinaria
> 
> y más con la ultima champions



Es un buen jugador sobrevalorado hasta el infinito...pero como siento que esto ya esta muy trillado no voy a insistir en ello,que cada cual piense lo que quiera


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> estaba cantado que iban a recibir goleada.
> 
> el cerdilla es filial de la farsa del VARsa , con su monchi maricon del farsa y antimadridista a la cabeza.
> 
> ...



Hay que aceptar que salvo el Español, que es un club realmente independiente, y poco mas, la mayor parte de los clubs son filiales del VAR$a de facto


----------



## Manero (4 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿A Koundé no le pitan?



Y por qué le iban a pitar? Ha sido el club el que tenía necesidad de vender y por quienes podían sacar pasta era por sus 2 centrales y a ellos les ha tocado salir, pero Koundé en ningún momento hizo nada contra el Sevilla como para dejar mal recuerdo allí.

Consecuencias de haber firmado la estafa del mafioso de Tebas y CVC, que ahora andan buena parte de clubes con problemas económicos. Que se lo hubieran pensado bien y mirar realmente lo que estaban firmando, nadie les obligó.


----------



## sintripulacion (4 Sep 2022)

El sistema defensivo del Sevilla hoy era una broma de mal gusto, impropio de un equipo de zona champions del año pasado.
¿Se puede saber qué estaban haciendo los centrales en el gol de Lewandosky que para un balón con el pecho totalmente solo sin nadie alrededor que además viene desde el quinto pino de un pase de Kounde al que tampoco nadie molesta ni encima???.
Pero, qué mierda de defensa es esa que nadie cubre al delantero centro del equipo contrario??!!!.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No se ha comentado mucho aquí, pero el gol de Vini ha sido muy bueno.



Si, como el anterior, diagonal y al espacio, sin regates, primer toque y jugada para gol. Cada vez lo hará más, como otras cosas para tener más recursos en ataque, Marcos López ya lo hablaba con Mom, la diagonal y el juego al espacio, lo necesita y además, con su velocidad es aún más fácil.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Sep 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> El sistema defensivo del Sevilla hoy era una broma de mal gusto, impropio de un equipo de zona champions del año pasado.
> ¿Se puede saber qué estaban haciendo los centrales en el gol de Lewandosky que para un balón con el pecho totalmente solo sin nadie alrededor que además viene desde el quinto pino de un pase de Kounde al que tampoco nadie molesta ni encima???.
> Pero, qué mierda de defensa es esa que nadie cubre al delantero centro del equipo contrario??!!!.



Pues lo que pasa cuando Diego Carlos se larga a otro equipo y el kounde se pasa al barsa y solo fichas a un negro ramdom francés..
Así lleva el Sevilla toda la liga..encajando goles ridículos..peor el Lope insiste en defensa de 3..


----------



## Dr.Muller (4 Sep 2022)

Todo sigue igual
aurelio va a marcar época, al madrid para ganarle hay que ser muy bueno
menudo esperpento la defensa del sevilla, menuda suerte el farsa.
no debe ser tan difícil decirle a alguno lo de no le des la espalda a lewandowski, dejaban 10m entre céntrales 
al final la cosa queda como que el barsalona es un ciclón pero yo no vi eso
estoy deseando verlos contra el madrid


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Todo sigue igual
> aurelio va a marcar época, al madrid para ganarle hay que ser muy bueno
> menudo esperpento la defensa del sevilla, menuda suerte el farsa.
> no debe ser tan difícil decirle a alguno lo de no le des la espalda a lewandowski, dejaban 10m entre céntrales
> ...



ES tónica habitual desde hace años, equipos que fallan mucho contra el barca y luego parece que son tremendos, en los últimos años de Messi era muy habitual, luego el enano metia unos goles y finiquitado. Donde hay que verlo es en Europa, donde no tiene los filiales que hay aquí, tampoco es que el grupo sea para tanto, presumen mucho y ahora llorando porque les ha tocado el inter, ya se ha visto contra el Madrid que es el inter, a ver este año, ayer perdió con el Milán en liga.


----------



## Dr.Muller (4 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ES tónica habitual desde hace años, equipos que fallan mucho contra el barca y luego parece que son tremendos, en los últimos años de Messi era muy habitual, luego el enano metia unos goles y finiquitado. Donde hay que verlo es en Europa, donde no tiene los filiales que hay aquí, tampoco es que el grupo sea para tanto, presumen mucho y ahora llorando porque les ha tocado el inter, ya se ha visto contra el Madrid que es el inter, a ver este año, ayer perdió con el Milán en liga.



El tridente que tienen arriba es potente pero el del madrid es mejor


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Sep 2022)

acabo de ver descripcion grafica de lo que comentaba ayer sobre el cerdilla


----------



## feps (4 Sep 2022)

Más madridista que muchos de sus feroces críticos merengues. El entrenador que debería suceder a Carletto. Avisó acerca de Hazard con mucha antelación.









Mourinho advierte a Florentino Pérez de los riesgos de fichar a Hazard


El técnico se habría puesto en contacto con la directiva del Real Madrid para advertirles de los riesgos que conllevaría fichar a Hazard, debido al padre al jugador.




es.besoccer.com


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Sep 2022)

Me sobra mendy en el equipo. Alaba al lateral y Antonio de central


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Sep 2022)

El cerdilla al igual que el pateti son las putas del palancas


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Sep 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El cerdilla al igual que el pateti son las putas del palancas



he ayer la real que se dejo violar por le farsa.nos cosieron a patadas y se comieron un gol de mano de ese nuevo negro que venia del almeria


----------



## El chepa (4 Sep 2022)

El Cerdilla le pone el bullas al Barsa a cambio de otros favores, 1 partido de liga les han ganado de los últimos 31. Los arbitrajes del Sevilla frente al Madrid suelen ser de los que piden Fiscalía. Mientras, la afición del Betis grita "Así, así gana el Madrid"... Que viva España y su liga de furgol


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Más madridista que muchos de sus feroces críticos merengues. El entrenador que debería suceder a Carletto. Avisó acerca de Hazard con mucha antelación.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Después de Carletto debemos hacer realidad la Segunda Venida de JOSÉ.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> El tridente que tienen arriba es potente pero el del madrid es mejor



Lo importante es que se mantenga sanos, lo de Vinicius no es normal, juega casi todo, también habría que dejarle algún partido fuera, jugar por izquierda con Rodrigo (donde está más cómodo( por derecha con Asencio ( no me matéis por esto último), en ciertos partidos, como por ejemplo el Mallorca etc. Eso lo saben de sobra los entrenadores, y tampoco se olvidan que esto es largo y que hay un mundial. No nos podemos olvidar que este año la campaña es inusual, no sabe nadie como estarán los equipos después del mundial, que muchos años vemos equipos como un tiro en invierno y luego llega abril-mayo y se desinflan.
No me preocupa el Barcelona, ellos también están igual, si se lesiona lewandoski cambia mucho el tema, juegan para darle balones continuamente, que no vendan ni toquecito ni hstorias, que estoy cansado ya de las mentiras del juego bonito e inventores del fútbol, que soy de la época de ver Alexanco de delantero centro o Julio Salinas con Cruyff.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Sep 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> El Cerdilla le pone el bullas al Barsa a cambio de otros favores, 1 partido de liga les han ganado de los últimos 31. Los arbitrajes del Sevilla frente al Madrid suelen ser de los que piden Fiscalía. Mientras, la afición del Betis grita "Así, así gana el Madrid"... Que viva España y su liga de furgol



ES como la política, el nazionalismo regional lleva pudriendo y carcomiendo este país desde hace muchos años, luego se venden como víctimas, teniendo en cuenta que la gente aún se cree que as y marca son del Madrid, es normal que pase esto.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Sep 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> El Cerdilla le pone el bullas al Barsa a cambio de otros favores, 1 partido de liga les han ganado de los últimos 31. Los arbitrajes del Sevilla frente al Madrid suelen ser de los que piden Fiscalía. Mientras, la afición del Betis grita "Así, así gana el Madrid"... Que viva España y su liga de furgol



Los sevillanos siempre han sido señoritos de provincias envidiosos de Madrid. Y eso se tiene que notar, sobre todo cundo tienen una epoca de exitos, como ha sido la decada pasada...


----------



## Woden (4 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Los sevillanos siempre han sido señoritos de provincias envidiosos de Madrid. Y eso se tiene que notar, sobre todo cundo tienen una epoca de exitos, como ha sido la decada pasada...



Un cagado se van a comer este año. Lopetegui no llega a Navidad.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Sep 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Me sobra mendy en el equipo. Alaba al lateral y Antonio de central



a mi no me sobra mendy
es peligroso para el Madrid cuando algunas veces al sacar el balon se le cruzan los cables y se hace un lio
pero en defensa el tio suele ser muy bueno : para mi defiende mejor que alaba

en lo de rudiguer de central si : no entiendo como aun no tiene el puesto fijo
y mas con militao habiendo empezado la liga en modo limitao


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Sep 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Juas, una viuda de Casillas, el tipo que *filtraba alieneaciones del Madrid a Manolo Lama*,



Un entrenador que se queja de que se filtran sus alineaciones es un mamarracho, en general, si además se trata del entrenador del RM es un payaso integral, en particular...

Si el entrenador es el perdedor de Mourinho se comfirman ambas variantes.



Parlakistan dijo:


> una rata venenosa que no sabía lo que era hacer un abdominal, experto en emponzoñar vestuarios. Casi le cuesta al Madrid la décima en Lisboa, era pésimo por alto. Tuvo su época, porque tenía grandes condiciones, pero se dejó ir de una forma escandalosa.



La cagó en Lisboa en 2014, sin duda, pero nos salvó en Glasgow en 2002.

A nivel personal parece no ser muy inteligente pero yo no lo quiero como amigo, lo aprecio como leyenda del RM.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Un cagado se van a comer este año. Lopetegui no llega a Navidad.



Yo pensaba que el orimero en caer seria Gattuso. De momento no ha caido ninguno, pero Lopetegui lleva mal camino.
Lo del Sevilla me recuerda vagamente al Granada del año pasado, mucho mas toque del que se le presupone y poco acierto. Estos dudo que bajen, pero que se van a convertir en un equipo intrascendente seria mi apuesta.


----------



## Roedr (4 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si, como el anterior, diagonal y al espacio, sin regates, primer toque y jugada para gol. Cada vez lo hará más, como otras cosas para tener más recursos en ataque, Marcos López ya lo hablaba con Mom, la diagonal y el juego al espacio, lo necesita y además, con su velocidad es aún más fácil.



yo creo que sólo le faltan goles de disparos de media distancia para ser un delantero total


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> yo creo que sólo le faltan goles de disparos de media distancia para ser un delantero total



5
Como el que le metió al Sevilla el año pasado, diagonal y en la frontal pegarle colocado, poco a poco, eso lo estará practicando seguro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lewandowski es mejor que Benzema,hace exactamente lo que tiene que hacer un delantero,controlar rápido y bien,tirar rápido y bien...y no pasarse medio partido en el centro "desatascando"



La diferencia entre un DC de siempre y un mediapunta reconvertido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Roedr (4 Sep 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Me sobra mendy en el equipo. Alaba al lateral y Antonio de central



A mí no. Mendy de lateral defiende mejor que Alaba, y Alaba de lateral pseee, ni fu ni fa.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí no. Mendy de lateral defiende mejor que Alaba, y Alaba de lateral pseee, ni fu ni fa.



Alaba puede mover mejor el balón pases largo, etc, puede entrar en movimiento de balón que mendy no, sobre todo por sus metidas de pta arriesgando más de la cuenta, en ataque podría dar más.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Sep 2022)

No se si lo habéis comentado
Benzema ha borrado todas sus redes sociales
Algo raro


----------



## Roedr (4 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Alaba puede mover mejor el balón pases largo, etc, puede entrar en movimiento de balón que mendy no, sobre todo por sus metidas de pta arriesgando más de la cuenta, en ataque podría dar más.



Con Vini en la banda tenemos suficiente, una defensa férrea es lo que completa la banda.


----------



## Silluzollope (4 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Estamos mal acostumbrados. Hace cuarenta años todos los partidos eran los domingos entre las cuatro y las cinco de la tarde salvo el del sábado tarde que ponían en la tele.



Y 20, y hasta hace 5 o 6 no se impuso la moda esta de que no coincida ningún partido para que puedan televisar todos.


----------



## spam (4 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Más madridista que muchos de sus feroces críticos merengues. El entrenador que debería suceder a Carletto. Avisó acerca de Hazard con mucha antelación.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reconociendo todo lo bueno que hizo aquí, de entrada parece como si Mou se hubiera quedado desfasado para el fútbol actual. Pero más aún lo estaba Carletto, y cualquiera lo discute ahora...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Sep 2022)

spam dijo:


> Reconociendo todo lo bueno que hizo aquí, de entrada parece como si Mou se hubiera quedado desfasado para el fútbol actual. Pero más aún lo estaba Carletto, y cualquiera lo discute ahora...



Hablamos el 16 de octubre despues de jugar en el Bernabéu el clasico con el farsa VARcelona de nuevo.

Te recuerdo que esta temporada pasada fue un 0-4 donde nuestro espectacular entrenador cambió el equipo entero y se puso a experimentar sus teorías sacadas de sus reflexiones al mascar chicles


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Sep 2022)

Iker Bravo y Vinicius Tobias inscritos en la lista A para la Champions


La Champions League está a punto de comenzar y los equipos estos días ultiman sus plantillas de cara a esta 68º edición. Iker Bravo y Vinicius Tobias son la novedad en esta nueva l




www.marca.com





Lo mismo Tobías debuta en los últimos partidos de grupos.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## spam (4 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Hablamos el 16 de octubre despues de jugar en el Bernabéu el clasico con el farsa VARcelona de nuevo.
> 
> Te recuerdo que esta temporada pasada fue un 0-4 donde nuestro espectacular entrenador cambió el equipo entero y se puso a experimentar sus teorías sacadas de sus reflexiones al mascar chicles



Yo no soy muy de Carletto, la verdad. No me parece que tenga un gran librillo y suele tirar siempre de los mismos hasta exprimirlos. Un Tuchel o Nagelsmann me entusiasmarían mucho más. Pero el vestuario está tranquilo, la dinojunta y la masa social también, así que si algo funciona...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Sep 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> A alguien más le cae como el culo "Edu" del chiringuito?
> 
> Que tipo más lameculos y sobre todo...FALSO!



Es asqueroso. Un empalagoso bienqueda, 

En España llegará lejos.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Vinicius es un escándalo.
> Ataques constantes. Vaya tarde para el lateral que le toca en cada partido.



Una de cal y otra de arena.: Mete el gol y luego falla una ocasión clamorosa. 50% de media. Insuficiente para un atacante del RM.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya fuerza tiene Canales,y eso con todas las lesiones que ha tenido...



Un jugadorazo. Lástima que las lesiones y el perdedor de Mourinho lo sentenciaran para el RM.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cualquier delantero venía a ser suplente de Benzema...madre mía lo que hay que oír,el dios del fútbol



El fanatismo lleva a esos delirios. A Benzemá habría que haberle puesto a Haaland al lado para que se pusiera las pilas.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El año pasado empezamos igual, con una verbena por defensa.



Y este año sin Casemiro...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hazard: primera temporada jugó 1.000 minutos, 2ª temp 500 minutos, 3ª temp 300 minutos. El peor fichaje de toda la historia



120M EUR + 30M EUR/Tª por un futbolista buenillo que quedaba libre en unos meses...

Y todo por no pagar 5 M EUR más por Tª a CR7.

Y ahñi sigue FloPer tan pichi... Idolatrado por la borregada florentinista.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Bien Lopetegui poniendo a Isco de titular para asegurarse la derrota contra el Barca y que le arbitren como hamijos el resto del año.



Yo ni perdono ni olvido que el patán de *FloPer fichó a Lopemierdi para sustituir al Zinedine Zidane de las 3 Copas de Europa seguidas... Este es el nivel de FloPer..*

Y ojo que no hubo más Copas de Europa seguidas porque FloPer decidió echar a CR7... y por efecto dominó se fue Zinedine Zidane. Con ambos 2 nos hubieramos llevado de calle la Copa de Europa de 2019, en la cuadra del Wanda...

*Repito: FloPer fichó a Lopemierdi para para sustituir al Zinedine Zidane de las 3 Copas de Europa seguidas.*


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los inmaduros que se pasan el día llorando de que Floren no haya fichado ni a la Rata o al Vikingo no abren la boca para agradecer a Floren haber fichado semejante monstruo.
> 
> He estado viendo resúmenes y el terminator este hace de todo. Case ha sido muy listo dejando el Madrid.



No sé si va por mí pero me ofrezco voluntario para darme por aludido.

Lloro porque hace pocos años veía en el ataque a Bale, Benzemá y CR7... ahora veo a un tal Vinicius, a Benzemá con más años y a Rodrygo...

Lloro porque hace pocos años veía a Ramos y Varane... ahora veo una verbena formada por Alaba, Militao y Rüdiger... 

Lloro porque el RM de los últimos 8 años era Casemiro y 10 más... ahora juega en el Man Utd.

Lloro porque veo que el RM va perdiendo nivel y efectivos...

Ojalá Tchouamení sea un crack... En ese caso espero no llorar porque FloPer lo malvende cuando tenga 30 años y sea un puto crack.


----------



## Silluzollope (4 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Hablamos el 16 de octubre despues de jugar en el Bernabéu el clasico con el farsa VARcelona de nuevo.
> 
> Te recuerdo que esta temporada pasada fue un 0-4 donde nuestro espectacular entrenador cambió el equipo entero y se puso a experimentar sus teorías sacadas de sus reflexiones al mascar chicles



Firmo otro 0-4 y ganar lo mismo que el año pasado.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Sep 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Firmo otro 0-4 y ganar lo mismo que el año pasado.



Lo más gracioso es que el 60% de los culés lo firmarían también. Ellos son así.


----------



## feps (4 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Lo más gracioso es que el 60% de los culés lo firmarían también. Ellos son así.



Pues el Farsa necesita imperiosamente ganar, al menos, la Liga española. De lo contrario comenzará la cuenta atrás para convertirse en sociedad anónima.


----------



## Paobas (4 Sep 2022)

El Celtic aplastó al Rangers 4-0, finalista de la última EU. Llevan 25 goles en 6 partidos en Escocia. Liga menor, sí, lo sabemos. De todos modos, es eso un aviso de que el Madrid debe estar alerta este martes en el magnífico Celtic Park? No creo que sea un paseo matutino el partido, la verdad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil por aquí preguntan por ti




Ignorantes...oñeku y massana eran los fichajes de verdad.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Sep 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Firmo otro 0-4 y ganar lo mismo que el año pasado.



yo no lo firmo
no entiendo que justo ese partido se pueda perder goleado ante el farsa VARcelona
para luego dar el maximo en los demas partidos de liga y en la copa europa


----------



## Roedr (4 Sep 2022)

spam dijo:


> Reconociendo todo lo bueno que hizo aquí, de entrada parece como si Mou se hubiera quedado desfasado para el fútbol actual. Pero más aún lo estaba Carletto, y cualquiera lo discute ahora...





tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> No sé si va por mí pero me ofrezco voluntario para darme por aludido.
> 
> Lloro porque hace pocos años veía en el ataque a Bale, Benzemá y CR7... ahora veo a un tal Vinicius, a Benzemá con más años y a Rodrygo...
> 
> ...



te regalo un pañuelo virtual para que seques las lágrimas


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pues el Farsa necesita imperiosamente ganar, al menos, la Liga española. De lo contrario comenzará la cuenta atrás para convertirse en sociedad anónima.



VAn a ser sociedad anónima si o si, aunque ganen títulos no les va a reportar 300 millones, se funden todo lo que tieneny más, se olvida que Roures les ha regalado 100 millones más, saben que no pueden arreglar el estadio. Godman SAchs es un fondo de inversión que vende deuda, la deuda la compraran los futuros dueños, Laporta pillará comisión o un cargo, eso será así les guste o no, lo demás que le venden son cuentos. Decían que bajarían la masa salarial, ya ase ha visto como, cantera es el rollo que les venden a sus lerdos aficionados.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pues el Farsa necesita imperiosamente ganar, al menos, la Liga española. De lo contrario comenzará la cuenta atrás para convertirse en sociedad anónima.



Eso ya no tiene marcha atrás...


----------



## vurvujo (4 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Que le sirve al Shitty para empatar. El Arsenal se puede ir a 4 pts.



El Shitty se va a llevar la liga este año con facilidad, lo que le da más chances de ganar la champions.

El Arsenal no es rival y el Pool ya dimitió en apenas 6 jornadas.

Que nosotros hayamos ganado la liga 4-5 fechas antes (y sabíamos que la habíamos ganado en enero) nos ayudó mucho a ganar esa final contra el Liverpool, que luchó ganar la premier hasta el último minuto.


----------



## vurvujo (4 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Dembele es supersónico...es la diferencia entre tener gente como el o tener los jugadores del Sevilla...
> 
> Madrid y Barca se van a pasear en esta liga



A como va esto 25 puntos le va a meter el segunto al tercero.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> A como va esto 25 puntos le va a meter el segunto al tercero.



No porque matemáticamente es casi imposible,pero 10 puntos por lo menos ..


----------



## vurvujo (4 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No porque matemáticamente es casi imposible,pero 10 puntos por lo menos ..



Hombre, imposible no es, en la temporada de los 100 puntos del Madrid el Farsa (2do 91 pts) le metió 30 puntos al Violencia (3ro 61 pts).


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> El Shitty se va a llevar la liga este año con facilidad, lo que le da más chances de ganar la champions.
> 
> El Arsenal no es rival y el Pool ya dimitió en apenas 6 jornadas.
> 
> Que nosotros hayamos ganado la liga 4-5 fechas antes (y sabíamos que la habíamos ganado en enero) nos ayudó mucho a ganar esa final contra el Liverpool, que luchó ganar la premier hasta el último minuto.



enigüei no seria la primera de vez que un equipo gordo se proclama campeon en su liga con mas de un mes de adelanto y en champions come mierda. Al Bayern le pasa con frecuencia, al PSG le pasa siempre y a los ingleses de vez en cuando. Que cojones, yo me atreveria a decir que solo el Madrid es el unico que ha aprovechado esa ventaja en muchos años


----------



## fran83 (4 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> El Shitty se va a llevar la liga este año con facilidad, lo que le da más chances de ganar la champions.
> 
> El Arsenal no es rival y el Pool ya dimitió en apenas 6 jornadas.
> 
> Que nosotros hayamos ganado la liga 4-5 fechas antes (y sabíamos que la habíamos ganado en enero) nos ayudó mucho a ganar esa final contra el Liverpool, que luchó ganar la premier hasta el último minuto.



El pool está a 6 puntos, como que ha dimitido?


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Hombre, imposible no es, en la temporada de los 100 puntos del Madrid el Farsa (2do 91 pts) le metió 30 puntos al Violencia (3ro 61 pts).



el tercero a dia de hoy deberia ser el patetico,y muy patetico tendria que ser para quedar a 25 puntos del segundo…si hablasemos de Villareal,Real Sociedad…entonces lo mismo si.


----------



## Dr.Muller (4 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> No sé si va por mí pero me ofrezco voluntario para darme por aludido.
> 
> Lloro porque hace pocos años veía en el ataque a Bale, Benzemá y CR7... ahora veo a un tal Vinicius, a Benzemá con más años y a Rodrygo...
> 
> ...



Hola tigris
verbena la que formó Varane ante el shitti, memoria de pez tenemos. Lo de ramos el se lo buscó. el año pasado parado, este no lo veo yo muy claro.
a bale nos hemos cansado de defenderlo y se ha reído de todo el madridisMO, siempre nos quedará su chilena ante el pool
lo de Casemiro, yo lo dije desde el primer día, aquí queda. AURELIO ES MUCHO, MUCHO MEJOR.
Es un Pogba serio y mejor en defensa.
y lo ganan todo, hasta hoy pleno no se porque os empeñáis en hacerlos malos, no lo entiendo.


----------



## Dr.Muller (4 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo pensaba que el orimero en caer seria Gattuso. De momento no ha caido ninguno, pero Lopetegui lleva mal camino.
> Lo del Sevilla me recuerda vagamente al Granada del año pasado, mucho mas toque del que se le presupone y poco acierto. Estos dudo que bajen, pero que se van a convertir en un equipo intrascendente seria mi apuesta.



Ojo a gattuso, es un Simeóne ya lo era en el campo 
OJO AL VALENCIA Y OJO AL ESPAÑOL, estarán arriba ya lo veréis


----------



## vurvujo (4 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> el tercero a dia de hoy deberia ser el patetico,y muy patetico tendria que ser para quedar a 25 puntos del segundo…si hablasemos de Villareal,Real Sociedad…entonces lo mismo si.



Sí sí.... estaba exagerando en todo caso. Pero imposible no es. Lo que quiero decir es que va a haber un abismo entre el 2do y el tercero; poniéndole números a tu afirmación.


----------



## vurvujo (4 Sep 2022)

fran83 dijo:


> El pool está a 6 puntos, como que ha dimitido?



A 5 del City que sacarle esos punto será duro.

A lo que me refiero es que en 6 fechas llevan 3 empates y una derrota, para mi eso es prácticamente dimitir a una liga en la que necesitarás rozar los 95 paga ganarla.


----------



## vurvujo (4 Sep 2022)

El united que daba un asco absoluto hace apenas 2 semanas, follándose al inmaculado Arsenal. Todo en orden.


----------



## vurvujo (4 Sep 2022)

Como es posible que el United gastando tanta pasta tenga un equipo tan Paco .... no me lo explico. Es que ves al Shity y la pasta la han invertido bien, mucho nivel en todos los puestos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pues el Farsa necesita imperiosamente ganar, al menos, la Liga española. De lo contrario comenzará la cuenta atrás para convertirse en sociedad anónima.



Si el FCB gana la Liga o la Champions es casi seguro que no podrá pagar las primas ni las variables asociadas a esos triunfos que haya en las cláusulas de los fichajes.

Laporta ha hecho como el perro de Femón (aunque el perro de Femón era honesto): aprovecharse lo más posible de una situación que no ha provocado él pero sabe que no puede evitar. Las palancas son un modo de ascenderse a sí mismo en el imaginario histérico blaugrana ero también un modo de ir consiguiendo gratitudes de los fondos de inversión que se van a quedar con el club para que, cuando sea una SAD, Laporta pueda conservar un puesto de mascarón de proa en el que sea útil a algún amo.

¿No han oído nunca hablar ustedes del perro de Femón? Es normal. Les contaré la historia.



> Parece que Femón el filósofo tenía un perrito a quien adiestraba para ir a la carnicería todos los días y traer un trozo de carne en una cesta. Esta virtuosa criatura, que jamás se atrevía a tocar la carne hasta que Femón le daba permiso, fue atacada un día por una jauría de perros mestizos, que le quitaron la cesta de la boca y comenzaron a destrozar la carne y a devorarla. Femón, que contemplaba la escena desde una ventana vio que el perro meditaba un instante. Era indudable que no podía rescatar la carne; los otros perros lo habrían matado. De modo que se metió entre ellos y comió tanta carne como pudo.



Robert Graves. Claudio el dios.


----------



## fran83 (4 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> A 5 del City que sacarle esos punto será duro.
> 
> A lo que me refiero es que en 6 fechas llevan 3 empates y una derrota, para mi eso es prácticamente dimitir a una liga en la que necesitarás rozar los 95 paga ganarla.



Bueno eso sí, pero con la temporada atípica que hay me parece muy apresurado


----------



## feps (4 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Si el FCB gana la Liga o la Champions es casi seguro que no podrá pagar las primas ni las variables asociadas a esos triunfos que haya en las cláusulas de los fichajes.
> 
> Laporta he hecho como el perro de Femón (aunque el perro de Femón era honesto): aprovecharse lo más posible de una situación que no ha provocado él pero sabe que no puede evitar. Las palancas son un modo de ascenderse a sí mismo en el imaginario histérico blaugrana ero también un modo de ir consiguiendo gratitudes de los fondos de inversión que se van a quedar con el club para que cuando sea una SAD Laporta pueda conservar un puesto de mascarón de proa en el que sea útil a algún amo.
> 
> ...



No conocía la historia. Resulta pintiparada para un hombre como Laporta, quien por cierto es un pícaro que sólo busca lograr la mejor tajada posible. Le harán consejero delegado por un millón al año, y visca el Farsa.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> VAn a ser sociedad anónima si o si, aunque ganen títulos no les va a reportar 300 millones, se funden todo lo que tieneny más, se olvida que Roures les ha regalado 100 millones más, saben que no pueden arreglar el estadio. Godman SAchs es un fondo de inversión que vende deuda, la deuda la compraran los futuros dueños, Laporta pillará comisión o un cargo, eso será así les guste o no, lo demás que le venden son cuentos. Decían que bajarían la masa salarial, ya ase ha visto como, cantera es el rollo que les venden a sus lerdos aficionados.



Cuesta creer que haya habido compra-venta de propiedades y derechos del FC Crimen Organizado... Apesta a rescate maquillado de palabrejas raras y conceptos delirantes bajo el esperpéntico eufemismo de "palanca"...

Cuesta infinitamente creer que el consorcio integrado por *Fanatics e Investindustrial* haya soltado *200 M EUR por Barça Licensing and Merchandising (BLM)*.

Y aún más que *Socios.com haya soltado otros 200 M EUR por Barça Studios*.

El tema apesta pero nadie se queja en España... sólo se han lanzado pullas al respecto desde el extranjero.


----------



## feps (4 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Ojo a gattuso, es un Simeóne ya lo era en el campo
> OJO AL VALENCIA Y OJO AL ESPAÑOL, estarán arriba ya lo veréis



Sin plantilla lo dudo mucho. Si queda octavo el Valencia se puede dar por satisfecho.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Hola tigris
> verbena la que formó Varane ante el shitti, memoria de pez tenemos. Lo de ramos el se lo buscó. el año pasado parado, este no lo veo yo muy claro.
> a bale nos hemos cansado de defenderlo y se ha reído de todo el madridisMO, siempre nos quedará su chilena ante el pool
> lo de Casemiro, yo lo dije desde el primer día, aquí queda. AURELIO ES MUCHO, MUCHO MEJOR.
> ...



Sí, sí... sus cagadas con el City fueron vergonzosas pero esa eliminatoria venía ya muy tocada del Bernabéu con cagadas antológicas de Carvajal... También Zizou tuvo su cuota de culpa con el rollito de sacar elbalón jugado... y Courtois y Varane dándose pasecitos...

La trayectoria de Varane en el RM raya en la excelencia, éso sí de escudero de Ramos.

Bale es el claro ejemplo de británico tocacojones al que hay que saber gestionar... 50% de culpa de Bale y 50% de culpa del RM por no saberlo gestionar... Un capullo integral con un talento extraordinario. 

Ojalá Tchouaméni mejore a Casemiro, el listón está MUY alto.

Más allá de cagadas y miseras... es evidente que el RM ha perdido talento y efectivos. Hemos ido a menos,


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Sep 2022)

No vuelvo con la matraca de la timo-reforma del estadio... ahora apunto a la LFP y Mediapro... 

*No se puede televisar un partido de fútbol con esos claro-oscuros... resulta molestísimo para el telespectador...*

En el Bernabéu ya sólo se pueden televisar partidos en horario nocturno y con luz artificial...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Y aún más que Socios.com haya soltado otros 200 M EUR por Barça Studios.
> 
> El tema apesta pero nadie se queja en España... sólo se han lanzado pullas al respecto desde el extranjero.



Teniendo en cuenta que la himbersion del FC. Barcelona para crear los estudios fue de *4 millones hace 3 años*, la verdad es que la evolucion del valor del negocio es morrocotuda.

Ni Microsoft, ni Google, ni Facebook; lo que tienen que enseñar a partir de ahora en las facultades de Economicas sobre como montar un negocio en el garaje de tu casa y hacerte millonario, es "Barça Studios"


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1179372
> 
> 
> No vuelvo con la matraca de la timo-reforma del estadio... ahora apunto a la LFP y Mediapro...
> ...



A lo mejor es que el estadio no está terminado


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 Sep 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que la himbersion del FC. Barcelona para crear los estudios fue de *4 millones hace 3 años*, la verdad es que la evolucion del valor del negocio es morrocotuda.
> 
> Ni Microsoft, ni Google, ni Facebook; lo que tienen que enseñar a partir de ahora en las facultades de Economicas sobre como montar un negocio en el garaje de tu casa y hacerte millonario, es "Barça Studios"



no estará ustec insinuando que hay pufet


----------



## feps (4 Sep 2022)

Dato estadístico de Mendy.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (4 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Alaba puede mover mejor el balón pases largo, etc, puede entrar en movimiento de balón que mendy no, sobre todo por sus metidas de pta arriesgando más de la cuenta, en ataque podría dar más.



Alaba es el primero que no quiere jugar de lateral. Ya no tiene edad para ello y además Ancelotti ya lo dejó bien claro. 
Rüdiger es fondo de armario que jugará tranquilamente 30/35 partidos completos. 
Con la cantidad de partidos que hay más los 5 cambios, hay que cambiar la mentalidad de titulares y suplentes. Gente como Nacho acumula más minutos que gente que parte como titular.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (4 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> El united que daba un asco absoluto hace apenas 2 semanas, follándose al inmaculado Arsenal. Todo en orden.



El Arsenal es lo de siempre, mucha gente sin sangre que suele engañar durante breves períodos de tiempo. 
Mentiritas como Odegaard, Saka, Xhaka y compañía siempre defraudan cuando deben dar el do de pecho. 
No quedan entre los 4 primeros.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Mentiritas como Odegaard....



Que buena definicion para ciertos jugadores, como Odegaard...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Sep 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> A alguien más le cae como el culo "Edu" del chiringuito?
> 
> Que tipo más lameculos y sobre todo...FALSO!


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A lo mejor es que el estadio no está terminado



El motivo que causa los claro-oscuros no interesa. Lo que no deben hacer LFP y Mediapro es emitir ese esperpento de imágenes.

Lo dicen ellos, yo tan sólo lo recuerdo:



https://assets.laliga.com/assets/2019/08/06/originals/c2ba34d0744e70704479bccee37217e9.pdf


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Sep 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que la himbersion del FC. Barcelona para crear los estudios fue de *4 millones hace 3 años*, la verdad es que la evolucion del valor del negocio es morrocotuda.
> 
> Ni Microsoft, ni Google, ni Facebook; lo que tienen que enseñar a partir de ahora en las facultades de Economicas sobre como montar un negocio en el garaje de tu casa y hacerte millonario, es "Barça Studios"



Es todo una tomadura de pelo. El FCB es una de las mayores organizaciones criminales del mundo y nadie dice nada...

- Dopaje
- Tráfico de menores (sanción de la FIFA)
- Presidentes encarcelados
- Enmierdados en política anti-España
- Tráfico de órganos (Rosell/hígado de Abidal)
- Tráfico de influencias (Villarato, Platinato, Rubi-Geri, etc)
- Reglamento paralelo (no cierre de la cuadra del Nou Camp tras lanzamiento de objetos/cochinillo)
- Indultos (no jugar en Copa de España tras un 4-0 en la ida con el Patético)
- Conflicto de interés entre el Barça y la UEFA con UNICEF

...y ahora rescate económico multimillonario saltándose por la cara todas las normas de _Fair Play_ financiero y contra ley de blanqueo de capitales pues no pueden explicar el origen de tanto dinero, no pasaría ni la más básca auditoría fiscal

*Barça Studios: una productora de contenidos que no tiene los derechos de los partidos del FCB...* que no valía nada y no interesaba a nadie...

*...de pronto pasa a valer 400 M EUR... y el consorcio socios.com + Orpheus Media paga 200 M EUR por el 49% de dicha productora.*

Es un puto escándalo pero nadie dirá nada. Es acojonante.


----------



## JessRex (4 Sep 2022)

*EL REAL MADRID HA CAMBIADO MUCHO , EL CLUB NEGRO YA NO ES LO QUE ERA.*


----------



## Dr.Muller (5 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> no estará ustec insinuando que hay pufet


----------



## Dr.Muller (5 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Es todo una tomadura de pelo. El FCB es una de las mayores organizaciones criminales del mundo y nadie dice nada...
> 
> - Dopaje
> - Tráfico de menores (sanción de la FIFA)
> ...


----------



## JimTonic (5 Sep 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que la himbersion del FC. Barcelona para crear los estudios fue de *4 millones hace 3 años*, la verdad es que la evolucion del valor del negocio es morrocotuda.
> 
> Ni Microsoft, ni Google, ni Facebook; lo que tienen que enseñar a partir de ahora en las facultades de Economicas sobre como montar un negocio en el garaje de tu casa y hacerte millonario, es "Barça Studios"




pues tienen un problema porque si no hacen peliculas o documentales, alguien puede pensar que han puesto ese dinero alli a cambio de nada y se puede considerar una ayuda


----------



## The Replicant (5 Sep 2022)

El fiestón de Laporta en Tel Aviv


Laporta se fue a Tel Aviv para la celebración del cumpleaños de Pini Zahavi, representante de Lewandowski. El tuitero Joan Fontes compartió el vídeo.




as.com





la mafia de las palancas de fiesta


----------



## Dr.Muller (5 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues tienen un problema porque si no hacen peliculas o documentales, alguien puede pensar que han puesto ese dinero alli a cambio de nada y se puede considerar una ayuda



No pasará nada
seguro que es la Warner bros o Disney que son catalanes y del barsalona


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Alaba es el primero que no quiere jugar de lateral. Ya no tiene edad para ello y además Ancelotti ya lo dejó bien claro.
> Rüdiger es fondo de armario que jugará tranquilamente 30/35 partidos completos.
> Con la cantidad de partidos que hay más los 5 cambios, hay que cambiar la mentalidad de titulares y suplentes. Gente como Nacho acumula más minutos que gente que parte como titular.



¿Carletto ha dicho que no juega Alaba de lateral? y entonces ¿?para que lo pone?, eso lo ha dicho Alaba o lo dicen los periodistas. PUede jugar en algunos partidos, según el rival y situación del equipo, ya se verá.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues tienen un problema porque si no hacen peliculas o documentales, alguien puede pensar que han puesto ese dinero alli a cambio de nada y se puede considerar una ayuda



¿En serio? pero si sabían que barca estudios era un timo, 400 millones por una productora que apenas ha hecho nada, de coña. Una parte es un regalo de Roures, y la otra es una emrpesa que vende camisetas y demás por cryptos, nada que ver con cine, televisión ni nada por el estilo. No van a investigar nada, lo mismo que Piqué y el presidente de la federación.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (5 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿En serio? pero si sabían que barca estudios era un timo, 400 millones por una productora que apenas ha hecho nada, de coña. Una parte es un regalo de Roures, y la otra es una emrpesa que vende camisetas y demás por cryptos, nada que ver con cine, televisión ni nada por el estilo. No van a investigar nada, lo mismo que Piqué y el presidente de la federación.



Así es... Un puto escándalo. Lamentable. Muy triste. Mucho asco.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## xilebo (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (5 Sep 2022)

¿Por qué el Villareal tiene al filial en 2ª División y el RM no?

¿Quién es el Dtor. Deportivo del RM?


----------



## tHE DOG. (5 Sep 2022)

.


tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1179831
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué el Villareal tiene al filial en 2ª División y el RM no?
> ...



¿Eres José María García?


----------



## Paobas (5 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Alaba es el primero que no quiere jugar de lateral. Ya no tiene edad para ello y además Ancelotti ya lo dejó bien claro.
> Rüdiger es fondo de armario que jugará tranquilamente 30/35 partidos completos.
> Con la cantidad de partidos que hay más los 5 cambios, hay que cambiar la mentalidad de titulares y suplentes. Gente como Nacho acumula más minutos que gente que parte como titular.



Con 30 años no tiene edad para ser lateral? En serio?


----------



## xilebo (5 Sep 2022)

*El mediocampo del Real Madrid promete demasiado*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 Sep 2022)

Chavales : tenemos un 6% de probabilidades de ganar la copa europa cheinpions. Lo ha dicho la prestigiosa faifceirtieijt.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (5 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> ¿Eres José María García?



No. Espero que respondas a mis preguntas anteriores...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (5 Sep 2022)

*AS.com confirma la estafa de FloPer al madridismo, en general, y a los socios del RM, en particular.*









En busca de 1.000M€ en ganancias


Para lograr potenciar los ingresos del coliseo blanco, el Madrid se alió con Sixth Street y Legends, con una vasta experiencia en la explotación de estadios




as.com





Juegan con el lenguaje y hay un ofuscado baile de cifras pero la puta verdad es que se trata de unos *pírricos 18 M EUR de ingresos por Tª. *

Detallo el cálculo para florentinistas, víctimas de la LOGSE y socialistas: 360 M EUR / 20 años = 18 M EUR/Tª. Para una inversión de aprox. 2.000 M EUR.

Hago un nuevo cálculo: 2000 M / 18 M = 111 años. 

Lo verbalizo: *Si el RM ha invertido/tirado 2.000 M EUR en joder el estadio y va a ingresar 18 M EUR/Tª por explotación del estadio... habrá que esperar 111 años, más de un siglo, en recuperar la inversión.* El año 112 el estadio empezaría a generar beneficios, dejando a un lado inflación y tal.

*¡Grande FloPer!*


----------



## Paobas (5 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Chavales : tenemos un 6% de probabilidades de ganar la copa europa cheinpions. Lo ha dicho la prestigiosa faifceirtieijt.



Lo estaba leyendo. También da al Madrid un 55% de quedar primero de grupo, cuando es perfectamente un 75-80%


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Sep 2022)

Salen a la luz detalles del contrato de Lewandowski


El programa 'Què T'hi Jugues', de SER Cataluña, ha dado a conocer el dinero que percibirá el polaco en el Barça durante las próximas cuatro temporadas.




as.com






> *Barça acordó con el polaco que tendría un salario neto de 10 millones de euros este curso (2022/2023)*, 13 millones de euros el próximo (2023/2024), cobraría otros tres millones en la 2024/2025 (16 millones de euros), y este sufriría una bajada de sueldo en la 2025/2026, siendo de 13 millones de euros.


----------



## JimTonic (5 Sep 2022)

ha dicho sostres que al lapuerta le partieron la cara en el luz de gas


----------



## Maestroscuroo (5 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿Carletto ha dicho que no juega Alaba de lateral? y entonces ¿?para que lo pone?, eso lo ha dicho Alaba o lo dicen los periodistas. PUede jugar en algunos partidos, según el rival y situación del equipo, ya se verá.



Carlo ha dicho que la pareja de centrales es inamovible y el jugador en el Bayern ya sólo jugaba por el centro desde la llegada de Alphonso Davies. 
A ciertas edades los jugadores (y sobre todo los top) sólo juegan en aquellas posiciones donde menos se les vean las costuras, por lo que es normal que no se vea en el lateral. 
Obviamente habrá partidos contra los Cádiz, Mallorca o Valladolid de turno en que Alaba sea lateral para proyectar más ofensivamente, pero los días gordos Mendy será siempre titular.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (5 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Salen a la luz detalles del contrato de Lewandowski
> 
> 
> El programa 'Què T'hi Jugues', de SER Cataluña, ha dado a conocer el dinero que percibirá el polaco en el Barça durante las próximas cuatro temporadas.
> ...



Vaya, vaya, todo el verano oyendo a rebuznadores profesionales del hilo del Farsa diciendo que el polaco venía perdiendo dinero y cobrando en torno a 9 millones, cuando la realidad es que tiene un contrato ascendente (Hola Bartomeu) del que tanto se quejaban. 

Dejaba el Bayern perdiendo dinero porque era su sueño decían... A seguir rebuznando...


----------



## Maestroscuroo (5 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Con 30 años no tiene edad para ser lateral? En serio?



Marcelo desde los 30/31 cada vez presentaba más lagunas. Jordi Alba tres cuartos de lo mismo desde esa edad. 

Físicamente un lateral tiene muchísimo desgaste y más si tiene que ser de ida y vuelta como los de los equipos grandes. No sabéis decirme 3 laterales top con más de 30 años que jugaran en el Madrid de laterales.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (5 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Salen a la luz detalles del contrato de Lewandowski
> 
> 
> El programa 'Què T'hi Jugues', de SER Cataluña, ha dado a conocer el dinero que percibirá el polaco en el Barça durante las próximas cuatro temporadas.
> ...



Vaya, vaya, quién se lo iba a imaginar...un contrato ascendente. Quicir, en un par de años saldrán los medios afines a decir que el polaco cobra mucho y se tiene que bajar el sueldo o aceptar salir del club. Escrito queda.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Lo estaba leyendo. También da al Madrid un 55% de quedar primero de grupo, cuando es perfectamente un 75-80%



82% de pasar a octavos cuando es un sólido 100%. Predicciones de clubes de fútbol

El que haya hecho esto tiene que revisar las cuentas, a no ser que haya puesto los números al tun tun, que entonces me lo esperaba peor.


----------



## fred (5 Sep 2022)

Vinicius ya es español,un problema menos.


----------



## _Suso_ (5 Sep 2022)

No sé si está puesto ya, si es el caso perdón por el retraso de antemano:

Vinicius obtiene la nacionalidad española


----------



## Paobas (5 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> 82% de pasar a octavos cuando es un sólido 100%. Predicciones de clubes de fútbol
> 
> El que haya hecho esto tiene que revisar las cuentas, a no ser que haya puesto los números al tun tun, que entonces me lo esperaba peor.



No, no tiene un 100% de posibilidades. No digas gilipolleces


----------



## Woden (5 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> ha dicho sostres que al lapuerta le partieron la cara en el luz de gas



Queremos saber.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Sep 2022)

fred dijo:


> Vinicius ya es español,un problema menos.



ahora que ya no se puede fichar. COJONUDO


----------



## fred (5 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> ahora que ya no se puede fichar. COJONUDO



Los periolistos proximos al club dijeron que no se ficharía nada para estas primeras 14 jornadas;luego ya tendrían casi dos meses para ver las necesidades si las hubiera y para este caso nos viene bien


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No, no tiene un 100% de posibilidades. No digas gilipolleces



Supongo que habrá alguna probabilidad de que se estrelle el avión yendo a Glasgow, o de que nos bombardee Putin por jugar con el Donuts, pero eso no lo analizan en el modelo. Jugando partidos de futbol sin que nos maten al 80% de la plantilla es un 100%.

Y si no lo es, desde luego es un porcentaje mucho más alto que el 90% del Bayern o el 95% de PSG y City, todos en grupos donde hay 3 equipos que han jugado eliminatorias de champions en los últimos años.


----------



## tHE DOG. (5 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> *AS.com confirma la estafa de FloPer al madridismo, en general, y a los socios del RM, en particular.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver butano al madridista no le importan los números solo los títulos y nos volveremos a preocupar si el Milán o algún otro se acercan a 13 copas de Europa pero para que eso ocurra pueden pasar diez mil años porque ahora van a ganar PSG y City que tienen cero así que no marees que Florentino será un mafioso y un sinvergüenza y un ladrón y hacerlo todo mal que nos da lo mismo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Sep 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> No sé si está puesto ya, si es el caso perdón por el retraso de antemano:
> 
> Vinicius obtiene la nacionalidad española



Qué mala suerte tenemos que ha jurado la constitución justo al día siguiente de que se cerrase el mercado. Si la llega a jurar un día antes podríamos haber inscrito a un extracomunitario más, pero como ha sido un día después ya no se puede.

Menos mal que no somos mal pensados.


----------



## JimTonic (5 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Queremos saber.


----------



## _Suso_ (5 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Qué mala suerte tenemos que ha jurado la constitución justo al día siguiente de que se cerrase el mercado. Si la llega a jurar un día antes podríamos haber inscrito a un extracomunitario más, pero como ha sido un día después ya no se puede.
> 
> Menos mal que no somos mal pensados.



Tampoco creo que el Madrid estuviera pensando en fichar a nadie, el Madrid tiene un problema en el recambio de la delantera, pero como el 99% de los equipos, a quién coño fichas? crack jóvenes sólo están Haland y Mister Tortuga que tal y como está de endiosado y mal asesorado mejor que no.

Sólo queda que Vinicius renueve, cosa que ante la falta de noticias cada vez preocupa más y que surja un nuevo delantero crack mundial en el mercado.


----------



## spam (5 Sep 2022)

Bueno, pues ya hay hueco para fichar otro brasuca favelario. Qué sabéis del tal Endrick? Sison dijo que habría pugna con el farsa, y que el chaval y su entorno eran más en plan moNey que Viny o Rodry, así que veremos.

En cualquier caso, como se llegue al parón del mundial con dudas, habiendo dinero en caja y un pasaporte libre, y algún mamadou la rompa, ojo que Floper no se conceda un homenaje...


----------



## filets (5 Sep 2022)

El hueco es para Vinicus Tobias


----------



## xilebo (5 Sep 2022)

*Vinicius ya es español*

El Real Madrid lanza un comunicado en el que informa de que el jugador ha obtenido la nacionalidad. Dejará de ocupar plaza de extracomunitario.


----------



## Scardanelli (5 Sep 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Tampoco creo que el Madrid estuviera pensando en fichar a nadie, el Madrid tiene un problema en el recambio de la delantera, pero como el 99% de los equipos, a quién coño fichas? crack jóvenes sólo están Haland y Mister Tortuga que tal y como está de endiosado y mal asesorado mejor que no.
> 
> Sólo queda que Vinicius renueve, cosa que ante la falta de noticias cada vez preocupa más y que surja un nuevo delantero crack mundial en el mercado.



El fichaje era Gabriel Jesús. Nos lo ha birlado la PSOE por retrasar el otorgamiento de la nacionalidad a Vini.


----------



## tururut12 (5 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> enigüei no seria la primera de vez que un equipo gordo se proclama campeon en su liga con mas de un mes de adelanto y en champions come mierda. Al Bayern le pasa con frecuencia, al PSG le pasa siempre y a los ingleses de vez en cuando. Que cojones, yo me atreveria a decir que solo el Madrid es el unico que ha aprovechado esa ventaja en muchos años



En la temporada 1993-94 el AC Milán ganó el Scudetto con un mes de antelación antes de disputar la final de la Champions ante el FC Barcelona. Destrozó en la final de Atenas al Barça (4-0) porque Capello preparó al equipo a conciencia.


----------



## JimTonic (5 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Queremos saber.











La verdad sobre el ridículo mediático del ojo morado de Laporta - El triangle


Las amistades de Laporta siempre han sido peligrosas, en parte porque su entorno y compañías fuera del Camp Nou y más en plan ocio nocturno no se las




www.eltriangle.eu


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Vaya, vaya, todo el verano oyendo a rebuznadores profesionales del hilo del Farsa diciendo que el polaco venía perdiendo dinero y cobrando en torno a 9 millones, cuando la realidad es que tiene un contrato ascendente (Hola Bartomeu) del que tanto se quejaban.
> 
> Dejaba el Bayern perdiendo dinero porque era su sueño decían... A seguir rebuznando...



¿Algún jugador va a l Barcelona perdiendo dinero? eso son las mentiras habituales, como que nadie sabe el coste de la renovación de Ansu fati y el estado real de su pierna.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Sep 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Vaya, vaya, quién se lo iba a imaginar...un contrato ascendente. Quicir, en un par de años saldrán los medios afines a decir que el polaco cobra mucho y se tiene que bajar el sueldo o aceptar salir del club. Escrito queda.



Y cuatro años, que el pollo se va a los 38 cobrando un pastón. EStá claro que en pocos años el Barcalona tiene dueño.


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Sep 2022)

Para lo que ha quedado mi Madrid, de ser el equipo de Franco a ser promotor del Plan Kalergi.


----------



## El chepa (5 Sep 2022)

El mercado de invierno está fijado del 2 al 31 de enero del 2023

Militao y Rodrygo serán súbditos del R78 a primeros de febrero.


----------



## xilebo (5 Sep 2022)

*Inquietud con el nuevo Hazard*

El belga se quedó de nuevo sin jugar frente al Betis. Solo ha participado en 43 minutos desde que empezó la temporada.

Pues menos mal que dijo que iba a cambiar y mejorar, nada de na


----------



## feps (5 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Inquietud con el nuevo Hazard*
> 
> El belga se quedó de nuevo sin jugar frente al Betis. Solo ha participado en 43 minutos desde que empezó la temporada.
> 
> Pues menos mal que dijo que iba a cambiar y mejorar, nada de na



Hazard es el peor fichaje de la larga historia del Real Madrid. No lo quiere nadie y ya no está para la alta competición. Tres años sin jugar acaba con cualquiera. Muy mal profesional. No se pueden pagar 160 kilos por un jugador de 29 años que acaba contrato. Para colmo Mourinho ya advirtió a Florentino acerca de Hazard hace cinco años.


----------



## Paobas (5 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Supongo que habrá alguna probabilidad de que se estrelle el avión yendo a Glasgow, o de que nos bombardee Putin por jugar con el Donuts, pero eso no lo analizan en el modelo. Jugando partidos de futbol sin que nos maten al 80% de la plantilla es un 100%.
> 
> Y si no lo es, desde luego es un porcentaje mucho más alto que el 90% del Bayern o el 95% de PSG y City, todos en grupos donde hay 3 equipos que han jugado eliminatorias de champions en los últimos años.



De acuerdo, Don lógico-estadístico-matemático. Vuelve al cole a aprender la diferencia entre probable y seguro.
Por cierto, que haya Casas de apuestas es un claro indicio de que tienes razón. "Guino-guino".


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Sep 2022)

@Igualdad 7-2521 Ni tú ni yo tenemos una probabilidad del 100% de que no nos dé un infarto en las próximas dos horas, o de que no se nos caiga el techo encima.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (5 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> A ver butano al madridista no le importan los números solo los títulos y nos volveremos a preocupar si el Milán o algún otro se acercan a 13 copas de Europa pero para que eso ocurra pueden pasar diez mil años porque ahora van a ganar PSG y City que tienen cero así que no marees que Florentino será un mafioso y un sinvergüenza y un ladrón y hacerlo todo mal que nos da lo mismo.



A ver, butanero, el madridista que dice que no le importan los numeros, sólo los títulos, es un ignorante.

El RM es lo que es *por historia, por mentalidad y por los números*. Son estos tres ejes los que hacen del RM el mejor club de la historia.

Tres patas para un banco estable. Si cojea una de las patas cojea el banco.

El socialismo acaba por arruinar hasta a los países más ricos y prósperos (Argentina y Venezuela, por ejemplo). FP es socialismo versión pte. de club de fútbol: *ya se folló el torneo de Navidad de Baloncesto... se ha follado el trofeo Bernabéu... se quiso follar el estadio Bernabéu propiamente dicho... se ha follado a Redondo, Hierro, Del Bosque, Raúl, Casillas, CR7, Ramos, Casemiro... ha despreciado e insultado a leyendas como Raúl y Casillas, está empeñado en follarse la Copa de Europa de la UEFA (ésa que nos ha hecho infinitamente grandes)... se está follando el estadio y la solvencia económica del club...*


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (5 Sep 2022)

No explican de dónde le viene su castiza españolidad.

Parece tener de español lo que Haaland de Nigeriano.




xilebo dijo:


> *Vinicius ya es español*
> 
> El Real Madrid lanza un comunicado en el que informa de que el jugador ha obtenido la nacionalidad. Dejará de ocupar plaza de extracomunitario.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (5 Sep 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Para lo que ha quedado mi Madrid, de ser el equipo de Franco a ser promotor del Plan Kalergi.



Los equipos de Franco fueron el FCB y el Bilbado. Ambos ganaron 9 copas del Generalísimo Franco, 9.

Bajo el franquismo y la zona de influencia de Franco, España, el RM sólo ganó 6 de dichas copas. Claro que el RM estaba más ocupado en ganar Copas de Europa, en donde Franco carecía de influencia alguna.

Así mismo Franco rescató al FCB de la quiebra... e incluso inauguró el Nou Camp.

De hecho el FCB agasajaba al Generalísimo con insignias de oro y brillantes.... Con la llegada del Régimen del 78 y el nacionalismo catalufo el FCB pidió de vuelta dichas insignias... pero se olvidaron de devolver las 9 copas entregadas por Franco que lucen ufanas en el palmarés de los barcelonistas.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 Sep 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Para lo que ha quedado mi Madrid, de ser el equipo de Franco a ser promotor del Plan Kalergi.




el equipo de Franco era el atletico aviacion : patetico de madrid en la actualidad , ademas del farsa VARcelona a quien sacó de su entonces deuda


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## xilebo (5 Sep 2022)

*No necesitó tiempo para adaptarse*


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (5 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *No necesitó tiempo para adaptarse*



*"Un equipo que olvida su pasado no tiene futuro" *


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (5 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues tienen un problema porque si no hacen peliculas o documentales, alguien puede pensar que han puesto ese dinero alli a cambio de nada y se puede considerar una ayuda



Un youtube de 10min al mes, montado por algun becario de audiovisuales y solucionado.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Sep 2022)

Favoritos para ganar la Copa de Europa según los apostantes de la casa de apuestas Fivethirtyeight.

Cada cual hace con su dinero lo que le da la gana... pero parece absurdo que Liverpool, City y PSG estén por delante del vigente campeón y rey de la competición.


----------



## JimTonic (6 Sep 2022)

A ver, para mi queda claro lo que está haciendo laporta

Laporta está haciendo un tebas, va a quebrar al club y cuando aparezca por sorpresa una empresa que lo salve y lo compre, el laporta se queda como presidente vitalicio de la nueva empresa que para mi será goldman and sachs.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> No explican de dónde le viene su castiza españolidad.



Su españolidad viene del mismo sitio que la tuya: del Código Civil.


----------



## skan (6 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1180810
> 
> 
> Favoritos para ganar la Copa de Europa según los apostantes de la casa de apuestas Fivethirtyeight.
> ...



Los ciegos no quieren ver que el Madrid se pasó por el forro a todos y cada uno de los mejores equipos de Europa.
Aunque sí es verdad que este año no ha fichado un buen 9 que tanto necesita.


----------



## spam (6 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> La verdad sobre el ridículo mediático del ojo morado de Laporta - El triangle
> 
> 
> Las amistades de Laporta siempre han sido peligrosas, en parte porque su entorno y compañías fuera del Camp Nou y más en plan ocio nocturno no se las
> ...



Y esto es lo que cuenta el ínclito Sostres:








Salvador Sostres: El elefante y el embarcadero


Joan Laporta apareció el domingo en el Camp Nou con gafas de sol para las fotos que le hicieron antes de salir al palco, y una vez hubo saludado al presidente del Valladolid se las quitó y todo el mundo pudo ver su ojo morado. El aspecto era el de haber recibido un puñetazo. La zona morada, por...



www.abc.es







> FÚTBOL
> *El elefante y el embarcadero*
> 
> 
> ...



Menudo truhancete, l'amic Jan... todo un crápula de la vieja escuela. Pero debería andarse con ojo o tendrá algún susto de verdad, parece que lo de sus "amistades peligrosas" no es figurado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Sep 2022)

Partido trampa..


----------



## xilebo (6 Sep 2022)

Arranca la reconquista de la champions


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Su españolidad viene del mismo sitio que la tuya: del Código Civil.



Hecha la ley hecha la trampa dicta el refrenero español.

Más allá de que el código civil legiTIME su DOBLE NACIONALIDAD (¿puede haber mayor aberración que la doble nacionalidad... suena a bisexualidad a nivel de patria)... me gustaría saber de dónde viene su castiza españolidad


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Sep 2022)

Para llevar a cabo la vergonzosa y escandalosa operación de *rescate al FCB*, organización criminal amparada por el Estado español, hacía falta un presidente lo suficientemente:

. indecente
- psicópata
- insconsciente
- caradura
- sinvergüenza
- golfo
- canalla
- impresentable

*...como para liderar el bochornoso asunto de las "palancas financieras" sin ponerse colorado ni caérsele la cara de vergüenza... Laporta era la persona ideal.

El FCB es de facto un club estado como el City y el PSG. Estado español, para más señas. *

¡¡¡FloPer callado, por supuesto!!! Está entretenido saqueando al RM con la timo-reforma del estadio y habrá pactado alguna obra para ACS por su silencio ante el rescate del FCB.




spam dijo:


> Y esto es lo que cuenta el ínclito Sostres:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## arriondas (6 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1180810
> 
> 
> Favoritos para ganar la Copa de Europa según los apostantes de la casa de apuestas Fivethirtyeight.
> ...



Lo del PSG es puro marketing. No es un equipo, es un grupo de figuras. De ninguna manera puede ser más favorito que un Madrid o un Barcelona.

¿Y por qué no meten a equipos italianos en ese top?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Sep 2022)

spam dijo:


> Y esto es lo que cuenta el ínclito Sostres:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un president como es Jan lleva seguratas alli donde vaya. Es imposible que se haya peleado con uno rumanos a la salida de una discteca latina.

Seguramente estaria en una disco megapija todo enzarpado, le tocaria el culo a la novia de algun hempresaurio seboso como el y antes de que los escoltas se dieran cuenta, se llevo la hostia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

Los grandes favoritos para la Champions para mí:

Bayern 

City ( este año si por haaland).

Madrid.

A partir de eso ya son aspirantes:

Chelsea 

Liverpool

Juventus 

Barcelona.


A partir de aquí ya son de denigrantes:

Inter 

PSG 

AJAX.



Este año el mercado de invierno será importantísimo, el Madrid se lo juega todo a ese mercado, tras el mundial, cuando empezará la Champions league de verdad.

El plan massana oñeku toma forma.


----------



## xilebo (6 Sep 2022)

*Mbappé: "El Real Madrid parece como si fuera mi casa..."*

En una entrevista con ‘The New York Times’, Mbappé cuenta como se dio su renovación, su conversación con Macron y un posible futuro en el Real Madrid.


----------



## Paobas (6 Sep 2022)

Alguna web o app buena para ver al Madrid con el móvil esta noche en el curro, foreros?


----------



## Manero (6 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Vinicius ya es español*
> 
> El Real Madrid lanza un comunicado en el que informa de que el jugador ha obtenido la nacionalidad. Dejará de ocupar plaza de extracomunitario.



Al final Florentino va a cumplir su promesa de españolizar al Madrid. Lo que ninguno imaginamos es que su plan era españolizarlo nacionalizando negros.

Luego que no vengan los lloros e insultos a Luís Enrique cuando no lleve jugadores del Madrid al Mundial.


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (6 Sep 2022)

¿alguien sabe como le va a Case en el MU?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (6 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Mbappé: "El Real Madrid parece como si fuera mi casa..."*
> 
> En una entrevista con ‘The New York Times’, Mbappé cuenta como se dio su renovación, su conversación con Macron y un posible futuro en el Real Madrid.



Hijo de puta, ha dicho que tenemos el estadio lleno de ratas como el Camp Nou. Y que una de las que vive allí es su madre.


----------



## filets (6 Sep 2022)

Mbappe va a acabar autolesionandose. Lo de la trans-shemale con fresco pollon es una señal
Esta claro que queria venir al Madrid y no lo hizo por las numerosas presiones externas.... y se odia por ello.
Se le ve en la cara que esta apunto de petar


----------



## Paobas (6 Sep 2022)

El salvaje guatemalteco dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe como le va a Case en el MU?



0 titularidades de momento


----------



## Manero (6 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Vaya, vaya, todo el verano oyendo a rebuznadores profesionales del hilo del Farsa diciendo que el polaco venía perdiendo dinero y cobrando en torno a 9 millones, cuando la realidad es que tiene un contrato ascendente (Hola Bartomeu) del que tanto se quejaban.
> 
> Dejaba el Bayern perdiendo dinero porque era su sueño decían... A seguir rebuznando...



Poco me parece lo que cobra Lewandowski para lo que os está haciendo rabiar.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (6 Sep 2022)

Ostras si son los psicópatas de la merengue pero en otro foro.

Lo de las estadísticas y el "saldo arbitral" es digno de estudio. Que persona habrá malgastado tanto tiempo en contar las rojas, penaltis, amarillas, faltas, minuto de posesión, etc es que es de manicomio como mínimo.

Ademas que no tiene sentido esa estadística, si es que es algo que puedes ver en video y juzgar si era o no era roja/penalty. Ahora es culpa del Barça que Suárez en la selección mordiera a un tipo e hiciera una parada, o que Ronaldo empujase al árbitro... Si es que podéis verlo no tiene sentido la estadística.

Se quejan del Barça los del equipo con más ligas y Champions, es que es curioso, como el Barça siendo un club Estado ha podido dejar ir a Messi, pasarse año y medio arruinado y tener que vender Patrimonio del club, es que es de chiste.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Sep 2022)

Este chaval es muy bobo. 




xilebo dijo:


> *Mbappé: "El Real Madrid parece como si fuera mi casa..."*
> 
> En una entrevista con ‘The New York Times’, Mbappé cuenta como se dio su renovación, su conversación con Macron y un posible futuro en el Real Madrid.


----------



## Paobas (6 Sep 2022)

Ojo hoy. En los últimos 10, 12, 15 años varios grandes de Europa han palmado en el Celtic Park. Ese estadio es magnífico y, cuando la afición aprieta, se vuelve una auténtica caldera.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Sep 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Se quejan del Barça los del equipo con más ligas y Champions, es que es curioso, como el Barça siendo un club Estado ha podido dejar ir a Messi, pasarse año y medio arruinado y tener que vender Patrimonio del club, es que es de chiste.



Dejaron irse a Messi porque es un cáncer que ha saqueado al FCB con sus recurrentes chantajes y renovaciones al alza.

Su único mérito era tener bula arbitral y que ningún rival le incomodara.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (6 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Dejaron irse a Messi porque es un cáncer que ha saqueado al FCB con sus recurrentes chantajes y renovaciones al alza.
> 
> Su único mérito era tener bula arbitral y que ningún rival le incomodara.



Ostras vaya meme sois, ¿No os da vergüenza?

Mira que soy del Barça, pero no me cuesta reconocer que el Madrid lo ha hecho mejor desde 2017 hasta ahora. ¿Pq no podéis decir lo mismo del Barça entre 2005-2015?

A veces uno está mejor y otro peor, pero decir que es por la bula arbitral o ser un club Estado es patético.

Igual que reconocer que está Champions la habéis ganado con muchísima suerte siendo inferiores en casi todos los partidos y con un baño táctico de todos los entrenadores a Ancelotti. Pero al final lo que importa es que el balón entre y en eso habéis sido mejores y ya está.


----------



## xilebo (6 Sep 2022)

*Semana de Champions*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Semana de Champions*



voy a ver el del Madrid : evidente

pero voy a estar con un ojo en el del cerdilla : por una vez quiero que gane el shity de gaydroga pero por goleada de 6 o 7 a 0.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (6 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Ojo hoy. En los últimos 10, 12, 15 años varios grandes de Europa han palmado en el Celtic Park. Ese estadio es magnífico y, cuando la afición aprieta, se vuelve una auténtica caldera.



El que no palmó en el Celtic Park fue el Mirjiland -paso de ver cómo se escribe- que los echó de la fase previa de la champions el año pasado. O el Ferenvaros que los echó hace 2 para hacer 1 punto en grupos y porque era el último partido y estaban todos de fiesta. O el Cluj hace 3, o el AEK de Atenas hace 4. Hace 5 y 6 sí tenían un equipo un poco mierdero y pudieron pasar a grupos para hacer el ridículo y entre los 2 años gararon un partido de Champions al Anderlech, que también estaba de fiesta.

Una vez es verdad que se les apareció la virgen y le ganaron al Barça, 10 años hace de eso. Y al año siguiente le ganaron al Ajax. Los dos años anteriores no se clasificaron para la Champions. En 15 años se habrán clasificado para octavos 1 vez.

Esa puta mierda es su balance en 15 años. Que yo entiendo que vivirás por allí, irás alguna vez al estadio y te creerás que se juega algo parecido al fútbol de los países serios, pero no es el caso. 

Y como esta mierda es el tercer equipo más fuerte del grupo, porque han desmantelado al Donuts, las probabilidades de pasar del Madrid son del 100% exacto. Por muchas pajas que os hagais con sucesos seguros y posibles.


----------



## feps (6 Sep 2022)

Me alegro de que Mbappe no viniera. Estas cifras son absolutamente obscenas y en pocos años van a cargarse el fútbol.

*El atacante de 23 años recibió un bono de renovación de más de 125 millones de euros, sumado a los 250 'kilos' en salarios por tres temporadas.*


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (6 Sep 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Ostras vaya meme sois, ¿No os da vergüenza?
> 
> Mira que soy del Barça, pero no me cuesta reconocer que el Madrid lo ha hecho mejor desde 2017 hasta ahora. ¿Pq no podéis decir lo mismo del Barça entre 2005-2015?
> 
> ...



Sí, vamos a reconocer lo que tú quieras porque te haya dado por contestarle a un trollazo del Barça.


----------



## Manero (6 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ignorantes...oñeku y massana eran los fichajes de verdad.



En el video de los "españoles" del Madrid de esta temporada no salen Oñeku y Massana. A ver si hay suerte y aparecen en la de la 23/24.


----------



## Paobas (6 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El que no palmó en el Celtic Park fue el Mirjiland -paso de ver cómo se escribe- que los echó de la fase previa de la champions el año pasado. O el Ferenvaros que los echó hace 2 para hacer 1 punto en grupos y porque era el último partido y estaban todos de fiesta. O el Cluj hace 3, o el AEK de Atenas hace 4. Hace 5 y 6 sí tenían un equipo un poco mierdero y pudieron pasar a grupos para hacer el ridículo y entre los 2 años gararon un partido de Champions al Anderlech, que también estaba de fiesta.
> 
> Una vez es verdad que se les apareció la virgen y le ganaron al Barça, 10 años hace de eso. Y al año siguiente le ganaron al Ajax. Los dos años anteriores no se clasificaron para la Champions. En 15 años se habrán clasificado para octavos 1 vez.
> 
> ...



Porque el Celtic no sea el mejor equipo de la galaxia, el ambiente allí no es tremendo. Valiente falacia argumental.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Me alegro de que Mbappe no viniera. Estas cifras son absolutamente obscenas y en pocos años van a cargarse el fútbol.
> 
> *El atacante de 23 años recibió un bono de renovación de más de 125 millones de euros, sumado a los 250 'kilos' en salarios por tres temporadas.*



Para que el RM pagase esas cantidades tendría que garantizar Champions cada año e impacto publicitario,no bastaría con rendir más o menos bien (ya no digamos si lo hace mal)

Como eso no es así pues está bien en el PSG,no pasa nada,que lo pague quien tenga el dinero por castigo...


----------



## George A (6 Sep 2022)

¿Cómo pueden dar favorito al Gayern? 

Hacen ese cálculo como si estuviera Lewandowski.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> A ver, para mi queda claro lo que está haciendo laporta
> 
> Laporta está haciendo un tebas, va a quebrar al club y cuando aparezca por sorpresa una empresa que lo salve y lo compre, el laporta se queda como presidente vitalicio de la nueva empresa que para mi será goldman and sachs.



pero total, lo está quebrando y poniendo tocho y si puede presentar exitos deportivos capitanear la conversión a SA y pillar cacho. el y sus compinches.


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el equipo de Franco era el atletico aviacion : patetico de madrid en la actualidad , ademas del farsa VARcelona a quien sacó de su entonces deuda





tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Los equipos de Franco fueron el FCB y el Bilbado. Ambos ganaron 9 copas del Generalísimo Franco, 9.
> 
> Bajo el franquismo y la zona de influencia de Franco, España, el RM sólo ganó 6 de dichas copas. Claro que el RM estaba más ocupado en ganar Copas de Europa, en donde Franco carecía de influencia alguna.
> 
> ...



Imagina pensar que ser el equipo de Franco es algo malo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Sep 2022)

George A dijo:


> ¿Cómo pueden dar favorito al Gayern?
> 
> Hacen ese cálculo como si estuviera Lewandowski.



El Bayern nunca ha dependido de los nombres,siempre funciona como un rodillo y les da igual quien juegue,dentro de unos mínimos de calidad claro.

Ellos ven 50 kilos por un jugador de 34 años y ven totalmente lógico deshacerse de él,y lo es,se llame como se llame.


----------



## George A (6 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El Bayern nunca ha dependido de los nombres,siempre funciona como un rodillo y les da igual quien juegue,dentro de unos mínimos de calidad claro.
> 
> Ellos ven 50 kilos por un jugador de 34 años y ven totalmente lógico deshacerse de él,y lo es,se llame como se llame.



El rodillo del Gayern es un mito, ya te digo yo que este año pinchan más.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Sep 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Ostras vaya meme sois, ¿No os da vergüenza?
> 
> Mira que soy del Barça, pero no me cuesta reconocer que el Madrid lo ha hecho mejor desde 2017 hasta ahora. ¿Pq no podéis decir lo mismo del Barça entre 2005-2015?



Lo de Stanford Bridge fue escandaloso. Un atraco salvaje. Ni Messi ni hostias, el héroe del FCB fue el HdlgP de *Ovrebo*.

Atraco sólo superado por *Aytekin *en el Nou Camp y ante el PSG. Fue un atentado contra el deporte en horario infantil. Lamentabilísimo.

El FCB jamás ha ganado algo sin ayuditas, jamás.

*El FCB es como la hermana fea y envidiosa... frente al RM, la hermana guapa y carismática... Al final los padres y la gente, en general, se sienten obligados a compensar con privilegios a la primera por pena, lástima, compasión. 

El colmo es que la fea y envidiosa interpreta los privilegios como que es la más guapa y la más simpática, cuando la realidad es que es una asquerosa. *


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (6 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Porque el Celtic no sea el mejor equipo de la galaxia, el ambiente allí no es tremendo. Valiente falacia argumental.



No, si yo a lo que te respondía es a la parte en la que han palmado varios grandes. Palmó el Barça hace 10 años y ya.


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> En el video de los "españoles" del Madrid de esta temporada no salen Oñeku y Massana. A ver si hay suerte y aparecen en la de la 23/24.



Que racistas sois algunos. ¿Cuál es el problema que sean negros?. Están en el Madrid para trabajar, no para robar bolsos. 

Desde luego yo prefiero 11 negros que hagan ganar títulos importantes al Madrid que tener que aguantar a blanquitos basura como Baúl o Casillas.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Más allá de que el código civil legiTIME su DOBLE NACIONALIDAD (¿puede haber mayor aberración que la doble nacionalidad... suena a bisexualidad a nivel de patria)... me gustaría saber de dónde viene su castiza españolidad



Y a mí me gustaría saber dónde pone que hay que ser castizo para ser español. Vaya concepto de la ciudadanía.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Y a mí me gustaría saber dónde pone que hay que ser castizo para ser español. Vaya concepto de la ciudadanía.



En ningún lado. Era un irónico chistecillo.


----------



## Paobas (6 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> No, si yo a lo que te respondía es a la parte en la que han palmado varios grandes. Palmó el Barça hace 10 años y ya.



También el Milan. Lo que quiero decir es que el partido tiene su peligro y trampa. Que no es una victoria segura. Si fuera así, no se pagaría a 1.60 la victoria blanca. Tal cuota para algo seguro es un cuotón.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (6 Sep 2022)

Rebuznadores profesionales contando que no importa lo que cobre Lewandowski o que su contrato sea creciente mientras que lloran porque Busquets, Piqué y Alba tienen el mismo tipo de contrato a la misma edad.

Está pasando...


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (6 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Lo de Stanford Bridge fue escandaloso. Un atraco salvaje. Ni Messi ni hostias, el héroe del FCB fue el HdlgP de *Ovrebo*.
> 
> Atraco sólo superado por *Aytekin *en el Nou Camp y ante el PSG. Fue un atentado contra el deporte en horario infantil. Lamentabilísimo.
> 
> El FCB jamás ha ganado algo sin ayuditas, jamás.



El mayor robo del Barça es un partido en el que expulsan injustamente a Abidal y no expulsan a uno del Chelsea (y en la ida atracan al Barça). En fin, si es que sois criaturitas.

Lo del PSG, pues bueno, no sé que polémica hay si es que se cagaron igual que contra vosotros, son unos pechofrio.


----------



## xilebo (6 Sep 2022)

*“¿Casemiro? Estaba en una situación similar a la mía hace un año”*

David Alaba, en una entrevista para GOAL, habló sobre la salida del brasileño rumbo al Manchester United antes del estreno en la Champions League 2022/2023.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Sep 2022)

George A dijo:


> El rodillo del Gayern es un mito, ya te digo yo que este año pinchan más.



Rodillo no sé, pero desde que yo tengo memoria cada partido contra el Bayern es como una visita a un dentista argentino sin anestesia. Y si traemos un buen resultado de la ida, como en 2018, la vuelta es como dos visitas a un dentista argentino sin anestesia.

Siempre habrá excepciones de vez en cuando (como el 0-4 aquel), pero yo por lo menos le tengo respeto y admiración infinitos al Bayern. Un equipo noble que por lo menos contra nosotros no se esconde nunca, le vayan las cosas bien, mal o regular. Sin coña ninguna, estar defendiendo un resultado contra el Bayern en el minuto 87 me da palpitaciones desde hace décadas.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Sep 2022)

A ver, el partido de hoy tiene su trampa. Es más, para mi es el más difícil de los 6, y lo digo en serio.


----------



## _Suso_ (6 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Mbappé: "El Real Madrid parece como si fuera mi casa..."*
> 
> En una entrevista con ‘The New York Times’, Mbappé cuenta como se dio su renovación, su conversación con Macron y un posible futuro en el Real Madrid.



Que pesado el cabrón, el Madrid no es tu puta casa pesetero de mierda, te queda muy grande y los madridistas no te queremos


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Sep 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Que pesado el cabrón, el Madrid no es tu puta casa pesetero de mierda, te queda muy grande y los madridistas no te queremos




esa RATA moronegra antimadridista tiene que tener prohibida la entrada en el Madrid de por vida

seria el hazard 2 pero esta vez soltando 300 millones en lugar de 120


----------



## ravenare (6 Sep 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Que pesado el cabrón, el Madrid no es tu puta casa pesetero de mierda, te queda muy grande y los madridistas no te queremos



Tu y muchos le llamabais kyllian cariñosamente. Ahora que te la ha metido le llamas rata. Jajajaja piperos gonna pip.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (6 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Sin plantilla lo dudo mucho. Si queda octavo el Valencia se puede dar por satisfecho.



No sé si decirte que prefiero que baje el Español para que el chino se lo venda barato y lo pille un grupo de aquí, porque no me gusta nada que tenga que venir alguien de fuera con la única intención de sacar beneficio, que lo veo bien, pero ...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, el partido de hoy tiene su trampa. Es más, para mi es el más difícil de los 6, y lo digo en serio.




tambien pienso igual

me da que el partido con los escoceses se va a complicar algo


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Sep 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> El mayor robo del Barça es un partido en el que expulsan injustamente a Abidal y no expulsan a uno del Chelsea (y en la ida atracan al Barça). En fin, si es que sois criaturitas.
> 
> Lo del PSG, pues bueno, no sé que polémica hay si es que se cagaron igual que contra vosotros, son unos pechofrio.



En cualquier caso, ¡¡¡gracias por existir!!! Sin antimadridistas no sería tan placentero... 

No alcanzo a imaginar vuestro sufrimiento en Copa de Europa la Tª pasada...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Sep 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Ostras vaya meme sois, ¿No os da vergüenza?
> 
> Mira que soy del Barça, pero no me cuesta reconocer que el Madrid lo ha hecho mejor desde 2017 hasta ahora. ¿Pq no podéis decir lo mismo del Barça entre 2005-2015?
> 
> ...



Es que entre unos diciendo que importa mas jujar bien que ganar y otros negando la flor en el culo que tienen desde que Zidane sacrifico un rebaño de cabras mirando a la Meca, estamos apañaos


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (6 Sep 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Es que entre unos diciendo que importa mas jujar bien que ganar y otros negando la flor en el culo que tienen desde que Zidane sacrifico un rebaño de cabras mirando a la Meca, estamos apañaos



Hombre es que yo no estoy toda la semana esperando a ver a mi equipo, gastandome dinero en ver a estos 11 tíos para que luego hagan un partido estilo Cholo y ganen 1-0. 

Una cosa es que el Cádiz gane así pues mira, tiene un presupuesto muy bajo, pero que el Barça o Madrid hagan eso... El fútbol es espectáculo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

Hoy sería un gran día para homenajear a nuestra leyenda Freddy Rincón que tantos títulos nos dio.

Que os parece?


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Sep 2022)

Vinicius Junior ha obtenido la nacionalidad española


El Real Madrid anunció que el destacado jugador ya hizo oficial ese proceso.




www.eltiempo.com





delantera seleccion vinicus - ansu fati


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *“¿Casemiro? Estaba en una situación similar a la mía hace un año”*
> 
> David Alaba, en una entrevista para GOAL, habló sobre la salida del brasileño rumbo al Manchester United antes del estreno en la Champions League 2022/2023.



¿Alguien traduce esto?. ¿Quería más pasta?.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Sep 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Para lo que ha quedado mi Madrid, de ser el equipo de Franco a ser promotor del Plan Kalergi.



Si dices que era el equipo de Franco ...


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> esa RATA moronegra antimadridista tiene que tener prohibida la entrada en el Madrid de por vida
> 
> seria el hazard 2 pero esta vez soltando 300 millones en lugar de 120



ya nos intentará timar cuando esté acabado


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> A ver, para mi queda claro lo que está haciendo laporta
> 
> Laporta está haciendo un tebas, va a quebrar al club y cuando aparezca por sorpresa una empresa que lo salve y lo compre, el laporta se queda como presidente vitalicio de la nueva empresa que para mi será goldman and sachs.



No, se equivoca, Goldman Sachs es fondo de inversión, lo venderán, ellos ganan pasta, lo que prestan al Barcalona lo revenden , el interés que están pagando los culerdos tiene que ser bueno. Hector Mohedano que sabe de esos temas ya explicó en videos como funciona Godman Sachs, esos dan prestamos para sacar gran rentabilidad, no les interesa equipos ni nada, solo dinero y más dinero.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Mbappe va a acabar autolesionandose. Lo de la trans-shemale con fresco pollon es una señal
> Esta claro que queria venir al Madrid y no lo hizo por las numerosas presiones externas.... y se odia por ello.
> Se le ve en la cara que esta apunto de petar



Que se vaya a la mierda el desequilibrado ese, ya se ha reido dos veces del Madrid, y sigue haciendo méritos para ser nombrado imbécil rico del año.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Sep 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Ostras si son los psicópatas de la merengue pero en otro foro.
> 
> Lo de las estadísticas y el "saldo arbitral" es digno de estudio. Que persona habrá malgastado tanto tiempo en contar las rojas, penaltis, amarillas, faltas, minuto de posesión, etc es que es de manicomio como mínimo.
> 
> ...



Lo hacen a nivel europeo, dos años sin un expulsado, unas declaraciones d ecomo votarón a Villar para pillar cacho, encima usas otra cuenta, venga hombre, cuenta otro rollo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Sep 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> El mayor robo del Barça es un partido en el que expulsan injustamente a Abidal y no expulsan a uno del Chelsea (y en la ida atracan al Barça). En fin, si es que sois criaturitas.
> 
> Lo del PSG, pues bueno, no sé que polémica hay si es que se cagaron igual que contra vosotros, son unos pechofrio.



Como el Cagalona con la Roma, Juventus, Liverpool, Bayern, etc.


----------



## feps (6 Sep 2022)

Esta noche es partido para Rüdiger. Tiene que jugar sí o sí como central. Él mejor que nadie, por haber jugado muchos años en Inglaterra, sabe cómo se las gastan sus vecinos escoceses en cada córner. El juego aéreo hoy es vital y por eso Antonio jugará.


----------



## xilebo (6 Sep 2022)

*No os hagáis ilusiones*


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *No os hagáis ilusiones*



LE dan la nacionalidad justo al terminar el mercado de verano, que casualidad.


----------



## xilebo (6 Sep 2022)

¡Tenemos once del Real Madrid!

Carlo Ancelotti apuesta para el estreno en Champions por *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Tchouameni, Modric, Kroos, Valverde, Vinicius y Benzema.*

El Real Madrid comienza esta Champions como la terminó con la excepción de Tchouameni por Casemiro.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (6 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Como el Cagalona con la Roma, Juventus, Liverpool, Bayern, etc.



Pues si, y nadie dijo que fuese un escándalo, pero si lo hace el Barça entonces sí

Lo de la otra cuenta no se a que te refieres, esta es la única que tengo en este foro.


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

Amigues, hoy espero por fin ver un partido del Madrid esta temporada. 

El Celtic que posición tendría en La Liga? Media, pa'rriba, pa'bajo?.


----------



## xilebo (6 Sep 2022)

Los juveniles del madrid han empezado fuerte con un set al celtic  lo entrena arbeloa









El Madrid de Arbeloa se exhibe ante el Celtic


El Juvenil A madridista consigue una contundente victoria (0-6) en la jornada inaugural de la Youth League.




as.com


----------



## feps (6 Sep 2022)

Me parece una cagada porque sin Rüdiger vamos a sufrir mucho por alto. Ojalá no lo lamente Ancelotti tras el partido, especialmente porque Militao anda muy poco fino. Que sea lo que Dios quiera.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Esta noche es partido para Rüdiger. Tiene que jugar sí o sí como central. Él mejor que nadie, por haber jugado muchos años en Inglaterra, sabe cómo se las gastan sus vecinos escoceses en cada córner. El juego aéreo hoy es vital y por eso Antonio jugará.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Sep 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Pues si, y nadie dijo que fuese un escándalo, pero si lo hace el Barça entonces sí
> 
> Lo de la otra cuenta no se a que te refieres, esta es la única que tengo en este foro.



Hablaba de pecho frío, lo del arbitraje con el PSG fue de traca, que no le sirvió para nada, si no recuerdo mal cayó con la Juventus, su dios del fútbol no les pudo meter un gol en los dos partidos. Celebran esa remontada de un campeonato que ganó el Madrid, es cojonudo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Me parece una cagada porque sin Rüdiger vamos a sufrir mucho por alto. Ojalá no lo lamente Ancelotti tras el partido, especialmente porque Militao anda muy poco fino. Que sea lo que Dios quiera.



Si es el Rudiger de la eliminatoria contra el Madrid no se que decir.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (6 Sep 2022)

Me comunican que el Barcelona ha contratado para remodelar el estadio a la empresa Torrella Ingeniería prescindiendo de estudios de arquitectura de fama mundial. 

El ridículo no puede ser más espantoso.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Me comunican que el Barcelona ha contratado para remodelar el estadio a la empresa Torrella Ingeniería prescindiendo de estudios de arquitectura de fama mundial.
> 
> El ridículo no puede ser más espantoso.



ya saldrá quién está detrás de esa empresa


----------



## Manero (6 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Rebuznadores profesionales contando que no importa lo que cobre Lewandowski o que su contrato sea creciente mientras que lloran porque Busquets, Piqué y Alba tienen el mismo tipo de contrato a la misma edad.
> 
> Está pasando...



No se si serás maestro de matemáticas, pero vamos a hacer números:

1º El salario de Lewan no es creciente. Es un salario fijo de 13M por temporada pero que en la tercera temporada se le restituyen los 3M aplazados en esta por los problemas con el límite salarial. Total contrato 13X4=52M. Si fuera creciente cobraría más en su último año y como puedes comprobar no es así ya que su salario se reparte de esta forma en sus 4 temporadas (10-13-16-13). Por cierto su último año es opcional por lo que podría quedarse en un contrato de 3 años 13X3=39M

2º Lo comparas con los salarios crecientes de Busi, Piqué y Alba. Sabes cuanto cobran Busquets y Piqué esta temporada entre salario y sueldos aplazados? Sobre los 40M cada uno, y Alba sobre los 30. Ahora compara esas cifras con los 13M que ganará Lewandowski su última temporada. Y si comparamos sus rendimientos los 3 capitanes quedan aún más en evidencia, bueno más que ellos el desgraciado que les firmó esos contratos.


----------



## Manero (6 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Me comunican que el Barcelona ha contratado para remodelar el estadio a la empresa Torrella Ingeniería prescindiendo de estudios de arquitectura de fama mundial.
> 
> El ridículo no puede ser más espantoso.



Ah que es usted maestro de arquitectura. Perdoneme lisensiado por confundirle en mi post anterior con un simple profesor de matemáticas.

Y ya que usted es un experto en arquitectura, que problema tiene con el estudio de arquitectura Torrella Ingeniería? 

Por cierto vamos a hablar del estudio de arquitectura de tanto renombre que realizó el diseño del nuevo Bernabéu:









El estudio que diseñó la reforma del Bernabéu ya la lió con el nuevo aeropuerto de Berlín


Según cuenta El Confidencial, abrirá con nueve años de retraso, tras informes periciales que detectaron 60.000 fallos y con 5.000 millones extra de presupuesto.




as.com





*El estudio que diseñó la reforma del Bernabéu ya la lió con el nuevo aeropuerto de Berlín*
*Según cuenta El Confidencial, abrirá con nueve años de retraso, tras informes periciales que detectaron 60.000 fallos y con 5.000 millones extra de presupuesto.
Los informes periciales que se realizaron detectaron "errores de planificación graves" y "fallos constructivos", como un exceso de peso en la cubierta de la terminal principal. En los informes llegaron a reseñarse hasta 60.000 fallos y el presupuesto inicial, de 2.000 millones de euros, acabó engordando hasta más de 7.000 millones, 5.000 más de lo inicialmente planeado. *


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> 1º El salario de Lewan no es creciente. Es un salario fijo de 13M por temporada pero que en la tercera temporada se le restituyen los 3M aplazados en esta por los problemas con el límite salarial.



No hay  lo suficientemente grande para ilustrar esta cita.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Sep 2022)

qué tal, creo que el partido más interesante (a priori) va a ser el sevilla-city.
el madrics lo tiene chupao hoy


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Sep 2022)

por cierto, perdió el chelsea contra la dynamo
mu rico


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Me comunican que el Barcelona ha contratado para remodelar el estadio a la empresa Torrella Ingeniería prescindiendo de estudios de arquitectura de fama mundial.
> 
> El ridículo no puede ser más espantoso.



parece un nombre de los que se inventa el jamster


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Sep 2022)

impresionante el celtic park, uno de los pocos equipos europedos con los que no me jode perder, si se diere el caso


----------



## xilebo (6 Sep 2022)

*Me podía esperar que esto acabara así, pero no esperaba que fuera tan rápido*


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Sep 2022)

qué pasa, cabrones, estais de vacaciones o qué


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

Spoiler: gostad









Real Madrid Live Streams - TOTALSPORTEK


Los Bloncos as they are known are one of the biggest teams in the world. watch every Real Madrid match live online here




totalsportek.pro







http://givemenbastreams.com/sports/real.html


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Sep 2022)

Me han tumbado el link del año pasado. 

Alguna alma caritativa me puede ayudar a pasar el mal trago de tener que escuchar al Manolo Lama?





Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> Spoiler: gostad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ays, grasias lisensiado.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> Spoiler: gostad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



los bloncos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

Buen ritmo de partido, los mamadous se están imponiendo en lo físico.

Benito cocainas y el calvo con sus análisis denigrantes


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> qué pasa, cabrones, estais de vacaciones o qué



yo es que estoy con el sevilla-city... donde juegue haaland, ahí estaré
el puto berserker


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buen ritmo de partido, los mamadous se están imponiendo en lo físico.
> 
> Benito cocainas y el calvo con sus análisis denigrantes



qué opinas de Torrella Ingeniería? Tienen buenas referencias?


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Sep 2022)

Por favor,que tristisimo remate de benzema


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

Nos volvemos a reunir los parroquianos, con tanto partido estoy mas excitado que Antonio arruinando el pais.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Nos volvemos a reunir los parroquianos, con tanto partido estoy mas excitado que Antonio arruinando el pais.



nos quedan unos buenos meses por delante
rociadas every week


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

He visto una bandera de las brigadas internacionales en la grada del Celtic.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por favor,que tristisimo remate de benzema



está un poco... meh


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Nos volvemos a reunir los parroquianos, con tanto partido *estoy mas excitado que Antonio arruinando el pais.*



joder,ya sera menos


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

Que partido ver xavales


----------



## Edu.R (6 Sep 2022)

El gol del Shakhtar es digno de gol tonto del año.

0-1 en Leipzig (Estoy con el Multishempions)


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

yo lo veo een dos a la vez uno con retraso y otro con más retraso


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Sep 2022)

en sevilla de momento 0-0


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

El primero del shity al cerdilla, se viene meada contundente.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Sep 2022)

no diga gol... diga HAALAND!
goooollllll


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

joooder ya empezamos con la flor


----------



## Suprimo (6 Sep 2022)

Y gol de Jalan


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Sep 2022)

quñe POTRAS pasa


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

el celtic nos está dominando, para no perder las buenas costumbres.


----------



## fachacine (6 Sep 2022)

Benzema está mal, joder


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> no diga gol... diga HAALAND!
> goooollllll



Teniamos que haber fichado al cromosomico


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (6 Sep 2022)

Joder que intensidad!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

A todo esto, estaba pensando que Irlanda no tiene ningun equipo puntero en futbol no? Que raro, no tiene el futbol tiron por ahi?


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Sep 2022)

kroos esta un poco oxidado


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> A todo esto, estaba pensando que Irlanda no tiene ningun equipo puntero en futbol no? Que raro, no tiene el futbol tiron por ahi?



deben ser más de rugby


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

Benzema lesionado, llamemos a Mariano para que vuelva de las Bahamas, igual para el segundo tiempo viene.


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2022)

Ya podía ir palmando el madri 2-0 hay que joderse


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (6 Sep 2022)

Benzema está lesionado joder


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

Bueno que calienta el falso futbolista


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Sep 2022)

cápasau con el amego?


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (6 Sep 2022)

Carletto sustituye a Benzema colo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

Ya ni me acordaba de Panzard


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (6 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya podía ir palmando el madri 2-0 hay que joderse


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Sep 2022)

Va a cambiar al moro por Jazar ????? Tela...


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Sep 2022)

como animan los escoceses, que envidia,


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (6 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya podía ir palmando el madri 2-0 hay que joderse



Ahora es cuando marcamos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Sep 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> como animan los escoceses, que envidia,



es el alkol


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

esto aleja a benzema del balon de oro.. o la bota.. o el botillo


----------



## Suprimo (6 Sep 2022)

Me lol el chelsi va perdiendo con el Dniamo del Magreb


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Sep 2022)

Qué pasen por aquí de nuevo los que decían que la plantilla estaba completa y era suficiente…


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Sep 2022)

no había un chicharito, manolito adenabor o similar para fichar?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

Bueno el pele haciendo skills sabes


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Sep 2022)

Y luego está lo de sacar a PANZARD antes que a Rodrygo…


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Me lol el chelsi va perdiendo con el Dniamo del Magreb



acabó hace 45 minutos
revisa tu conecsións


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (6 Sep 2022)

Bueno, el momento que todos temíamos : Benzema lesionado 
Y ahora? 

La salchicha peleona de falso 9...

CARLETTO Y RODRYGO ¿QUÉ?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Va a cambiar al moro por Jazar ????? Tela...



Ojo cuidao que se viene "el fichaje es Grasard"


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> acabó hace 45 minutos
> revisa tu conecsións



No te burles de la pobreza del forero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

Joder el seboso ni presiona, debe ser que está cansado de jugar tantos partidos con el Madrid


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> no había un chicharito, manolito adenabor o similar para fichar?



Solo nos valía MRatté, nadie más puede ser delantero…


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No te burles de la pobreza del forero.



no quería jugar con sus ilusiones


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Sep 2022)

Van a terminar Valverde y Aurelio de delanteros porque son los únicos con físico para avanzar…


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Sep 2022)

no lo estoy viendo, pero lo gozo con vuestros comentarios


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

vivicious ha sido hacerse español y acogerse al convenio colectivo


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> es el alkol



a los que van al cuernabeu les hacen un control de alcoholemia


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Sep 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> como animan los escoceses, que envidia,



asín era el bernabeu hace 40 años, cuando las gradas eran de pie, no había turistas y los socios eran en su mayoría jóvenes. Uno de los estadios más temidos y temibles de europa, no en vano nos tocó jugar en campo neutral varias veces.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> acabó hace 45 minutos
> revisa tu conecsións



Sierto, sierto wey, más nvtritivo entonces


----------



## xilebo (6 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder el seboso ni presiona, debe ser que está cansado de jugar tantos partidos con el Madrid



Como pensaba q no iba a jugar hoy, anoche se hincho a hamburguesas


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> vivicious ha sido hacerse español y acogerse al convenio colectivo



y se ha afiliado a comisiones obreras


----------



## MC33 (6 Sep 2022)

Y otro clásico que vamos a afrontar sin Benzema 

espero que no nos vaya como los dos últimos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Sep 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Y otro clásico que vamos a afrontar sin Benzema
> 
> espero que no nos vaya como los dos últimos



pa tanto ha sío??


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Sep 2022)

Está Aurelio de delantero apoyado por Modric de segunda punta... CARLETTO ha perdido la cabeza...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Sep 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> y se ha afiliado a comisiones obreras



Ya mismo lo hacen ministro o ministra de un ministerio guarro de esos que se inventan los progres... Tiene toda la pinta...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Ya mismo lo hacen ministro o ministra de un ministerio guarro de esos que se inventan los progres... Tiene toda la pinta...



ministro de samba


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> asín era el bernabeu hace 40 años, cuando las gradas eran de pie, no había turistas y los socios eran en su mayoría jóvenes. Uno de los estadios más temidos y temibles de europa, no en vano nos tocó jugar en campo neutral varias veces.



Qué recuerdos de Sarrià ¡¡¡¡¡...Joder....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

Joder el seboso, le sacan de 9 y se pone a tocar en la bandaes peor que el kaka


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Sep 2022)

estamos jugando con 9 +2 tullidos (kroos y hazard)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

Luego los del Celtic no sabemos porque tienen una cantera de centrocampistas japones talentosos escondida en algún sitio


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

joder tienen un japonés?


----------



## xilebo (6 Sep 2022)

*Nada que hacer ante Nacho Fernández*


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Luego los del Celtic no sabemos porque tienen una cantera de centrocampistas japones talentosos escondida en algún sitio



joputa


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Ahora es cuando marcamos



Pues ya podréis porque vaya banda de baldaos que teneis delante


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Sep 2022)

Jajajjaj.... Jazar ha hecho la croqueta delante de la portería.... Jajajajaj... Él solo ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

hazar es un killer


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder el seboso, le sacan de 9 y se pone a tocar en la bandaes peor que el kaka



El desastre táctico es apoteósico...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Sep 2022)

los japos suelen ser de skills
mól disciplinats


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajjaj.... Jazar ha hecho la croqueta delante de la portería.... Jajajajaj... Él solo ¡¡¡¡¡



Ni el mejor Isco... vaya inutilidad.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> estamos jugando con 9 +2 tullidos (kroos y hazard)



Tullido? ese no es un jugador brasileño?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (6 Sep 2022)

Y Vinicius haciendo de Vinicius again....


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Sep 2022)

Adelghazard además de trotar falla el gol jojojo

Y el cabron de cagueto le ha sacado antes que a rodrygo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> los japos suelen ser de skills
> mól disciplinats



Han sacado a uno en el banquillo, mas feo que un demonio.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> los japos suelen ser de skills
> mól disciplinats



y si pierden se hacen el harakiri y te ahorras el sueldo


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Sep 2022)

MIERDA


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> y si pierden se hacen el harakiri y te ahorras el sueldo



mól honorables nen


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Sep 2022)

Vaya pase de Hazard a Vinicius…que resuelve lastimosamente…


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2022)

Hart qué buen portero es


----------



## Maestroscuroo (6 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No hay  lo suficientemente grande para ilustrar esta cita.



Estás enfrentándote a una mente incomprendida.


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2022)

Le ha sacado un mano a mano al venancius que te cagas


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Le ha sacado un mano a mano al *venancius* que te cagas


----------



## Suprimo (6 Sep 2022)

Esto va para partido troll como el del Sheriff


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya pase de Hazard a Vinicius…que resuelve lastimosamente…



es un paradon del portero, melon


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Le ha sacado un mano a mano al venancius que te cagas



ha tardado una vida hasta que se ha decidido a tirar…


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Sep 2022)

bueno, descanso en sevilla
0-1 de momento


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

pues nada el celtic pone las ganas y el madrid la pachorra.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Sep 2022)

Los de la Juventus intentando lesionar a Neymar y Moneypé.


----------



## xilebo (6 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Esto va para partido troll como el del Sheriff



Y luego se gano la champions  bueno queda todavia la segunda parte, los partidos en liga casi los ha ganado al final


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Esto va para partido troll como el del Sheriff



El del sheriff sí que fue pa ponerse palote: en el puto cuernabeu ni mas ni menos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Sep 2022)

ho


Edu.R dijo:


> Los de la Juventus intentando lesionar a Neymar y Moneypé.



hostia, digno de ver


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Los de la Juventus intentando lesionar a Neymar y Moneypé.



Se notan que los equipos italianos ya no son tan italianos, lo hubieran conseguido sobradamente.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> El del sheriff sí que fue pa ponerse palote: en el puto cuernabeu ni mas ni menos



y lo que habrán follao los del sheriff en... donde sea?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Adelghazard además de trotar falla el gol jojojo
> 
> Y el cabron de cagueto le ha sacado antes que a rodrygo



Si, si.

Pero mira que pase le ha dado a vini


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Sep 2022)

Vinicius ha pasado de salir asustado a los partidos a salir sobrado pensando que es el mejor jugador de todos los tiempos…deberia situarse en un punto mas intermedio porque no es tan bueno para esto ultimo…


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

Chumino ofrece lo mismo tecnicamente que Casemiro.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vinicius ha pasado de salir asustado a los partidos a salir sobrado pensando que es el mejor jugador de todos los tiempos…deberia situarse en un punto mas intermedio porque no es tan bueno para esto ultimo…



Ahora el que sale asustado es el chumino, eso o han estafado al madrid.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vinicius ha pasado de salir asustado a los partidos a salir sobrado pensando que es el mejor jugador de todos los tiempos…deberia situarse en un punto mas intermedio porque no es tan bueno para esto ultimo…



fue empezar con los bailecitos de SUBNORMAL y joderse todo de nuevo


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> ha tardado una vida hasta que se ha decidido a tirar…



Jajaja


----------



## fachacine (6 Sep 2022)

Mal Chicletto, el de las hamburguesas no puede jugar de delantero centro


----------



## xilebo (6 Sep 2022)

*Alarma Benzema*

Se retiró lesionado en el minuto 29, aquejado de la rodilla derecha. El gesto de dolor nació tras una carrera, se lo hizo él solo. Entró Hazard, que ya es falso nueve


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (6 Sep 2022)

Buen portero el del Leipzig.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Sep 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si, si.
> 
> Pero mira que pase le ha dado a vini




Eso sí. Ha hecho un buen pase de gol.
También te digo que será todo lo que haga en el partido. De hecho el primer gol que tenía ya lo ha fallado


----------



## Edu.R (6 Sep 2022)

Yo creo que hasta el 65 o asi nos van a apretar y luego se van a quedar en la reserva. Otra cosa es que en ese momento vayamos 0-0 y luego enchufemos alguna.

Pero que para mi es el partido más difícil de los 6 del grupo. Incluso un empate lo vería como "positivo".


----------



## Maestroscuroo (6 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Si fuera creciente cobraría más en su último año y como puedes comprobar no es así ya que su salario se reparte de esta forma en sus 4 temporadas (10-13-16-13). Por cierto su último año es opcional por lo que podría quedarse en un contrato de 3 años 13X3=39M



Sólo voy a citarte para pedirte por favor que dejes de citar mis mensajes. No quiero conversar con gente que no deja de hacer el ridículo cada vez que coge el teclado. 

Si tiene 3 años, ya que el cuarto se le puede rescindir, objetivamente sólo tiene 3 años a razón de 10 - 13 - 16. Como soy profesor de matemáticas, y mis niños desde primero de primaria aprenden lo que son las series crecientes, te recomendaría que hicieras algún cuadernillo o similar para aprender lo que son las series crecientes y decrecientes. 

Que nos quieras convencer de que son 13 fijos y luego gracias a juegos malabares intentes desviar la atención, aquí al menos no cuela. Simplemente es hacer el ridículo como en cada una de tus intervenciones. 

Si los capitanes tienen sueldos aplazados, es por estrategias como la que Jan Laporta acaba de hacer con Lewandowski. Si en 3 años Laporta no está, el presidente entrante no entenderá porque cobra Lewandowski 16 cuando en su día cobraba 10. Lo que viene siendo un sueldo creciente. 

El problema es que llevas todo el verano creyéndote y vendiéndonos que Lewandowski cobraba 9 netos. Que lo hacía porque quería salir del Bayern urgentísimamente (como si hubiera asesinado a alguien) y que en el Barca se rebajaría el sueldo porque siempre quiso jugar en el Barca. 

Lo dicho, deja de citarme porque no voy a debatir sobre tonterías. 10 -13 - 16 no es creciente... son los Reyes Magos


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Alarma Benzema*
> 
> Se retiró lesionado en el minuto 29, aquejado de la rodilla derecha. El gesto de dolor nació tras una carrera, se lo hizo él solo. Entró Hazard, que ya es falso nueve



Falso nueve y falso deportista


----------



## fachacine (6 Sep 2022)

Pues honestamente he de decir que, igual que lo alabé en los 4 primeros partidos de liga, hoy no me está gustado Tchouameni, demasiado tímido, demasiado pase atrás, tiene que echar p'alante y romper lineas, con verticalidad hacia la porteria contraria, eso que tan bien hace Camavinga.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Buen portero el del Leipzig.



En la Bundesliga, el Leipzig no juega nunca con el portero fuera del área. Hoy si, 5 segundos y sin presión se la acaba dando al del Shakhtar.

No entiendo porque la gente se pone a inventar.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Pues honestamente he de decir que, igual que lo alabé en los 4 primeros partidos de liga, hoy no me está gustado Tchouameni, demasiado tímido, demasiado pase atrás, tiene que echar p'alante y romper lineas, con verticalidad hacia la porteria contraria, eso que tan bien hace Camavinga.



No serán instrucciones de cagueto??


----------



## ironpipo (6 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> fue empezar con los bailecitos de SUBNORMAL y joderse todo de nuevo



Es la jodida sangre brazuca, haces una lista así abote pronto y no te viene a la cabeza un solo brazuca que haya destacado por ser discreto y centrado. 

Espero por nuestro bien que a vini le aguante un par de añitos más el instinto de preferir la juerga al curro.


----------



## fachacine (6 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> No serán instrucciones de cagueto??



Pues sería para cagarse en Caguetto


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (6 Sep 2022)

No me jodas que también se ha lesionado Militao.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

Sale el Rogelio...lo mismo se pone a tirar paredes con el seboso belga


----------



## xilebo (6 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Falso nueve y falso deportista



Completo, lo tiene todo  pues kaka creo recordar que jugo mas de 100 partidos con el madrid, metio goles y asistencias, luchaba mas por lo menos, y lo acabo de mirar lleva el belga en 4 años contando todas competiciones solo 68 partidos, los que juegan muchos jugadores en una temporada


----------



## Scardanelli (6 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Pues honestamente he de decir que, igual que lo alabé en los 4 primeros partidos de liga, hoy no me está gustado Tchouameni, demasiado tímido, demasiado pase atrás, tiene que echar p'alante y romper lineas, con verticalidad hacia la porteria contraria, eso que tan bien hace Camavinga.



No sé a quién le va a dar un pase, si cuando coge la pelóta es el último hombre...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (6 Sep 2022)

Al Chutamendys le gusta pasarsela todo el rato al Valverde. Es su amigazo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

jooooder. esto lo gana el madric, no se puede perdonar tanto


----------



## xilebo (6 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sale el Rogelio...lo mismo se pone a tirar paredes con el seboso belga



El militao se ha lesionao, alguien tendra q salir


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

un mago del balón


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

joder, no sé que me duele más, si la lesión de Benzy o la entrada de Panzard.


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Al Chutamendys le gusta pasarsela todo el rato al Valverde. Es su amigazo.



Conexión entre animales. Bueno para el Madrid.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Sep 2022)

El esfuerzo de eden, dice el cachondo del comentarista de la Fox


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

El seboso ni corre es de coña


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

el calvo con bigote que es mongol? tienen japos mongoles griegos.. de todo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

Porque no saca a camavinga?


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

no marcamos... a ver si Cagaletto saca a Rodrygo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

Jajajaja el seboso ni ha seguido la jugada de gol


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

A Valverde hay que sacarlo de la banda y ponerlo de interior ya


----------



## fachacine (6 Sep 2022)

Toma samba


----------



## xilebo (6 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajaja el seboso ni ha seguido la jugada de gol



Sabia que iba a terminar en gol de vinicius


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Sep 2022)

gol, mierda partido y gol.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

Menudo crack Valverde


----------



## ccc (6 Sep 2022)

Gol de Vini


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A Valverde hay que sacarlo de la banda y ponerlo de interior ya



Corre como dos panzard,


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Sep 2022)

gol del espanyol


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Sep 2022)

gol del ESPAÑOL Vinicius


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

así es como valverde hace daño coño corriendo.

y venancious ha termanido las dos horas del café justo a tiempo


----------



## fachacine (6 Sep 2022)

Parece que queremos ganar andando, me recuerda al Madrid de Zidane


----------



## Suprimo (6 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> joder, no sé que me duele más, si la lesión de Benzy o la entrada de Panzard.



Que menos que agradecerle a Rodrygo los dos goles del año pasado cvando todo estaba perdido


----------



## ccc (6 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajaja el seboso ni ha seguido la jugada de gol



He caido en lo mismo, lo digo en serio.


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Sep 2022)

gol de vini,


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Sep 2022)

otro día en la oficina


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

Me cago en Internet!, justo se congeló mi stream pirata en el gol de Vini!.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Sep 2022)

Ha sido un pvto golazo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Sep 2022)

Goool coño


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Sep 2022)

Tremendo retraso el mio (mi streaming)…

da hasta lastima por el celtic,estaban corriendo como perros y mazazo a la contra…


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Sep 2022)

Los mismos que el gol de la final.


----------



## ironpipo (6 Sep 2022)

Toque toque toque
Valverde a vini y LOL
Igualito que en la final


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

Valverde tiene que salir de la banda y juntarlo que Chuminator.


----------



## Th89 (6 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Completo, lo tiene todo  pues kaka creo recordar que jugo mas de 100 partidos con el madrid, metio goles y asistencias, luchaba mas por lo menos, y lo acabo de mirar lleva el belga en 4 años contando todas competiciones solo 68 partidos, los que juegan muchos jugadores en una temporada



Kaká al menos hubo partidos donde parecía el Kaká que se fichó, luego fue un sinvergüenza y se fue todo a la mierda.

La albóndiga belga por su parte ni una muestra de lo buen jugador que solía ser, fue lesionarle el otro belga y dar vergüenza ajena desde entonces.


----------



## ccc (6 Sep 2022)

Cuando salga Camavinga vamos a generar 10 ocasiones de gol, porque va a romper lineas como le de la gana,....


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tremendo retraso el mio (mi streaming)…
> 
> da hasta lastima por el celtic,estaban corriendo como perros y mazazo a la contra…



El linkotes no funciona ya


----------



## - CONANÍN - (6 Sep 2022)

segundo del city


----------



## fachacine (6 Sep 2022)

Lukita megacrack


----------



## Chichimango (6 Sep 2022)

Gooolazo de Lukita!


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Sep 2022)

eso pasa por reirme de panzard.


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2022)

Vaya gol del feo ese enano


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Corre como dos panzard,



Dos????? no querrás decir Doscientos??


----------



## ccc (6 Sep 2022)

Jugadon de Hazard: Yo siempre confie


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

probad este te mina bitcoños mientras pero no se corta y sin retraso



Spoiler: gñé












Footy.to | Free Online Sport Streams


Watch online Football, Formula 1 and Boxing streams ^^




w32.footy.to


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2022)

Casi se lo para Hart


----------



## Chichimango (6 Sep 2022)

Que quite a Modric ya, como se nos lesione también a ver qué cojones hacemos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Sep 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Kaká al menos hubo partidos donde parecía el Kaká que se fichó, luego fue un sinvergüenza y se fue todo a la mierda.
> 
> La albóndiga belga por su parte ni una muestra de lo buen jugador que solía ser, fue lesionarle el otro belga y ni está ni se le espera.



hazard estaba muy bien antes de que su compatriota le reventase el tobillo,de Kaka recuerdo que se convirtio en sospechoso muy muy pronto…algun partido mas o menos bueno tuvo claro,

golazo de luka


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Me cago en Internet!, justo se congeló mi stream pirata en el gol de Vini!.



Quejate a movistar y que te den un bono gratis en compensación


----------



## Suprimo (6 Sep 2022)

Modric con 37 años


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Sep 2022)

estais a tiempo de subiros al carro de grasard. Hemos reforzado con adamantium los ejes, súbanse sin miedo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Sep 2022)

Hazard muy bien en los dos goles. Quién lo iba a decir


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

Joder, que bueno es Modric...


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Sep 2022)

luka modric el fichaje mas rentable de la historia del futbol


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

#hazardhavuelto


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Modric con 37 años



la mitad del gol (40% al menos) es la conduccion de Hazard


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Que quite a Modric ya, como se nos lesione también a ver qué cojones hacemos.



Si yo fuera el técnico del Celtic tocaba a degüello...

...el partido ya lo he palmado pero os vais a casa con 4 tios menos


----------



## ironpipo (6 Sep 2022)

Pase mortal de Eden
Hay que renovarlo ya coño


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

Yo creo que deberian dar oportunidad a camavinga en la posicion de chumino.


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Jugadon de Hazard: Yo siempre confie



Kabrón!


----------



## tHE DOG. (6 Sep 2022)

Paseo militar. 

Butanito rabiando.


----------



## Th89 (6 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> estais a tiempo de subiros al carro de grasard. Hemos reforzado con adamantium los ejes, súbanse sin miedo



Yo sigo con el hate. El año pasado funcionó de cine con el mascachicles del banquillo. 

El día que diga algo bueno se va todo a la mierda.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Sep 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> luka modric el fichaje mas rentable de la historia del futbol


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Sep 2022)

Que quite a Vinicius porque como se lesione en noviembre estamos en descenso.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

amarilla para temujin


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

Los del Celtic han fletado un avion a japon y se han traido unos cuantos, venian en pack.


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2022)

Ademas estos escoceses meten unas hostias que dios tirita

En el 74 buenas hostias se dieron con el Aleti


----------



## JimTonic (6 Sep 2022)

fun to watch


----------



## tHE DOG. (6 Sep 2022)

El cambio Case - Chua ha sido un upgrade a coste cero de puta madre. Plan Renove traiga el viejo y le damos el nuevo gratis.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Los del Celtic han fletado un avion a japon y se han traido unos cuantos, venian en pack.



lo ponia bien claro ; PACK INDIVISIBLE


----------



## Suprimo (6 Sep 2022)

Sólo me falta hoy un gol de la Yubentvs


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

Solo faltan ausencio y váter para tener al trío prodigioso en el césped.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

joder el janovich ese haciendose una gayola ahí tirado en el cespet. que degeneración


----------



## Andr3ws (6 Sep 2022)

Yo sacaba a Ausencio a ver si acaba yendo al mundial.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Sep 2022)

Le estan dando para el pelamen al Sevilla


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Yo sacaba a Ausencio a ver si acaba yendo al mundial.



Si total, así no echamos unas risas en navidades.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Sep 2022)

Se choca rodilla con rodilla con Mendy y Mendy ni lo nota.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Yo sacaba a Ausencio a ver si acaba yendo al mundial.



Para que así no vuelva


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (6 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Le estan dando para el pelamen al Sevilla



Como si revientan


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> El cambio Case - Chua ha sido un upgrade a coste cero de puta madre. Plan Renove traiga el viejo y le damos el nuevo gratis.



Yo a chumino lo veo muy muy flojo. De momento


----------



## ccc (6 Sep 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Que quite a Modric ya, como se nos lesione también a ver qué cojones hacemos.



Joder, sera porque no tenemos opciones.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

Joder con el Celtic, acabo de poner a calentar a otro japones ya van cuatro, lo mismo sacan a fukuoka tambien


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Yo sacaba a Ausencio a ver si acaba yendo al mundial.



Va a ir sin duda alguna

Para no ir tendría que dejar el fútbol

No os quejéis que el Luis manrique os lo va a revalorizar


----------



## ccc (6 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Yo a chumino lo veo muy muy flojo. De momento



Hyo esta jugando con los dos abuelos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Sep 2022)

Sale Chamavinga.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

El japo teñido que cosa mas fea colega


----------



## tHE DOG. (6 Sep 2022)

¿Cuanto cuesta este año ver la Champions y qué cadena lo da?

Yo lo estoy viendo en el tablet con acestream en ruso y me toca los huevos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

Buah se marcha hatate en el Celtic, ya no remontan


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> ¿Cuanto cuesta este año ver la Champions y qué cadena lo da?
> 
> Yo lo estoy viendo en el tablet con acestream en ruso y me toca los huevos



Un griton


----------



## ccc (6 Sep 2022)

Cama por Tshou?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

es el celtic de Saitama


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

Cama por Chuminator. Carletto es un revolucionario.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> ¿Cuanto cuesta este año ver la Champions y qué cadena lo da?
> 
> Yo lo estoy viendo en el tablet con acestream en ruso y me toca los huevos



instalate kodi con cristal azul, lógicamtne con acestream y horus.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> ¿Cuanto cuesta este año ver la Champions y qué cadena lo da?
> 
> Yo lo estoy viendo en el tablet con acestream en ruso y me toca los huevos



Vomistar 25 leuros


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Sep 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil sale el fukuoka ese qeu dices siempre

cuidado pues


----------



## Th89 (6 Sep 2022)

Los japos son los mamadous en Escocia


----------



## ccc (6 Sep 2022)

Ja,ja, Maldini diciendo que el Celtic ha hecho un gran partido,...,madre de dios que lloron.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> instalate kodi con cristal azul, lógicamtne con acestream y horus.



Acestrim a mi se me termina cortando demasiado


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Le estan dando para el pelamen al Sevilla



El cerdilla filial del farsa y antimadridista merece eso y mucho mas, de lo cual me alegro infinito


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> instalate kodi con cristal azul, lógicamtne con acestream y horus.



como dice joven?


----------



## ccc (6 Sep 2022)

Bueno, y Rodrygo?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (6 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> instalate kodi con cristal azul, lógicamtne con acestream y horus.



o lo mismo pero con winner2. Una maravilla


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil sale el fukuoka ese qeu dices siempre
> 
> cuidado pues



Fukuoka juega en el gamba osaka


----------



## tHE DOG. (6 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Yo a chumino lo veo muy muy flojo. De momento



Yo lo veo un Titán. Habría que aprovecharlo y que jugara también en el equipo de baloncesto, atletismo y balonmano.


----------



## 4motion (6 Sep 2022)

Joder mete panza rd 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chichimango (6 Sep 2022)

Del barco de Hazard no nos moverán, bitches!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

Siii joder siiiii el seboso ha retornado!!!!!!!!
Titular!!!!!!!
Balón de oro!!!!!!


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

DiOXXXXX


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLlllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## fachacine (6 Sep 2022)

Os digo una cosa, la salida de Benzema nos ha favorecido, porque el gato estaba mal


----------



## Andr3ws (6 Sep 2022)

La Champions empieza para el Madrid como terminó la anterior. 
Asistencia de Valverde a Vini JR tras jugada colectiva. 

Tenemos un equipazo señores. 
Creo que este año Valverde va a acabar siendo jugador Top. Vaya jugadorazo que tenemos ahí.


----------



## ccc (6 Sep 2022)

Gol de HAzard, y lo digo en serio, mejor que le benzema de este anyo: "El gato"


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

Es un no parar!!!!!!
El rey ha vuelto!!!!
Nunca dudamos de hazard!!!!!


----------



## Suprimo (6 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> como dice joven?



El programa en sí








Open Source Home Theater Software


Kodi is a free media player that is designed to look great on your big screen TV but is just as at home on a small screen.




kodi.tv




Lo otro son los addons, que no son más que un .zip que tienes que instalar desde el KODI


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Sep 2022)

ha sido un golaso, las cosas como son


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Sep 2022)

No jodas, que me he perdido elgol de panzard?


----------



## Edu.R (6 Sep 2022)

Mete hasta Hazard.

El Leipzig dando pena.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

QUE GOLAZO


----------



## ccc (6 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Os digo una cosa, la salida de Benzema nos ha favorecido, porque el gato estaba mal



Ja,ja, te me has adelantado


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

esperemos que flopper lo renueve


----------



## tHE DOG. (6 Sep 2022)

¿Alguien sabe por qué los del Celtic cantan la misma canción que los del Liverpool al principio, el cansino you'll never walk alone? Es curioso que los dos equipos la tengan de himno.


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

Gol de Panzard. Este año todo es posible.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

Buah loko!!!!! Entra ausencio!!!!!!!


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Yo lo veo un Titán. Habría que aprovecharlo y que jugara también en el equipo de baloncesto, atletismo y balonmano.



Y en el femenino...


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Os digo una cosa, la salida de Benzema nos ha favorecido, porque el gato estaba mal



yo no digo nada,pero 0-3 sin la magia del 9,fuera de casa en un campo complicado.

la version oficial siempre sera que se ha conseguido a pesar de su baja claro


----------



## Andr3ws (6 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil sale el fukuoka ese qeu dices siempre
> 
> cuidado pues



Fukuoka for President. 
Japón va a dar guerra en el Mundial seguro. 

Banzaiiiiii


Cuidao con Gozard


----------



## tHE DOG. (6 Sep 2022)

¿Cuántas finales hemos ganado en ese estadio? Mínimo 2.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (6 Sep 2022)

Grasard siempre en mi equipo. Siempre creí en él. 
No pero bueno


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

Yo ya me puse a ver el PSG-Juve a ver si marcan los italianos


----------



## ccc (6 Sep 2022)

Ufff, Ausencio


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Sep 2022)

Ya estáis contentos, sale Ausencio,


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Y en el femenino...



y nos las preña a todas


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2022)

Casi os cae un chicharro en contra a lo tonto y a lo bobo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> ¿Cuántas finales hemos ganado en ese estadio? Mínimo 2.



En Hampden Park, que está como a tres kilómetros, dos. 

Éste es Celtic Park.


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

Hoy Carletto ha puteado a Rodrygo. Me parece ridículo que haya puesto a Panzard por él.


----------



## filets (6 Sep 2022)

primer tiro a puerta del Sevilla en el minuto 81
LOL


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> y nos las preña a todas



Plan Kalergi.


----------



## Th89 (6 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> primer tiro a puerta del Sevilla en el minuto 81
> LOL



Es un disfrute ver a los gitanos tan en la mierda.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Sep 2022)

Leipzig 1-4 Shakhtar.

Lamentapla.


----------



## tHE DOG. (6 Sep 2022)

Rodrigo nació para jugar en el Arsenal y lo sabe. 

Ya lleva 2 el vikingo hay que joderse


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buah loko!!!!! Entra ausencio!!!!!!!



Como gane el mundial España os van a cubrir el cuernabeu de oro los jeques por este tio ya verás carahormiga


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2022)

Qué madrazas tirando a puerta los paletos estos no me jodas


----------



## MC33 (6 Sep 2022)

Si se hubiesen hecho las cosas bien y se hubiese traído a Haland ….


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

Coño esta jugando canelita en el PSG. Edito para decir que es la unica cosa blanca de su euqipo, a Carlos Soler no lo cuento porque parece de los innombrables.


----------



## barullo (6 Sep 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Si se hubiesen hecho las cosas bien y se hubiese traído a Haland ….



Claro coño todos los buenos pal mandril y los demas que jueguen a la cartas no te jode


----------



## Suprimo (6 Sep 2022)

Vamos, un pvto gol de la Yuve


----------



## filets (6 Sep 2022)

Otro del CITY
Leon, Leon, Leon San Fernando
Leon, Leon, Leon San Fernando

Biba Lopetegui


----------



## Suprimo (6 Sep 2022)

¡Rodrygo chvpón hijo de niggas!


----------



## tHE DOG. (6 Sep 2022)

Glasgow es la ciudad de Trainspotting?

Qué mal rollo daba.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (6 Sep 2022)

El sevilla a la mierda


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Otro del CITY
> Leon, Leon, Leon San Fernando
> Leon, Leon, Leon San Fernando
> 
> Biba Lopetegui



Al Cerdilla parece que le espera un largo largo camino en la penumbra.


----------



## fachacine (6 Sep 2022)

El Madrid tiene una cosa tremenda y es la cantidad de goles que mete sin tener un 9 puro, ningún equipo en el mu do que jugase sin 9 marcaría tantos goles


----------



## tHE DOG. (6 Sep 2022)

El hijo de Carletto va a ser su sucesor.

¿No queríais caldo? Pues tomad dos tazas


----------



## fachacine (6 Sep 2022)

Han sacado las estadísticas y sólo hemos caído 2 veces en fuera de juego, con Benzemá habríamos caído 10 veces


----------



## tHE DOG. (6 Sep 2022)

2 de Haaland y 2 de Mbappé

Vaya década nos espera


----------



## Edu.R (6 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Al Cerdilla parece que le espera un largo largo camino en la penumbra.



No puedes vender a medio equipo titular...

No es culpa de Lopetegui: si va Monchi y vende al mejor postor a 4 titulares, no puedes hacer milagros.

El Sevilla se jugará ir a la Uropa Lig con el Copenhague y en la Liga huele a media tabla o Conference rapadita.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Hoy Carletto ha puteado a Rodrygo. Me parece ridículo que haya puesto a Panzard por él.



Pues Panzard un gol, una asistencia, y un control orientado cojoundo en el primer gol. Yo diría que por muy puteado que esté Rodrygo el cambio no se puede discutir visto el resultado.


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Glasgow es la ciudad de Trainspotting?
> 
> Qué mal rollo daba.



en realidad era edimburgo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No puedes vender a medio equipo titular...
> 
> No es culpa de Lopetegui: si va Monchi y vende al mejor postor a 4 titulares, no puedes hacer milagros.
> 
> El Sevilla se jugará ir a la Uropa Lig con el Copenhague y en la Liga huele a media tabla o Conference rapadita.



Es así, otros años venden, pero tambien compran. Este año unicamente han vendido. El atletico es otro que veo que este año nada de nada, dependera de Morralla...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Glasgow es la ciudad de Trainspotting?
> 
> Qué mal rollo daba.



Yo fui a la final de 2002 y no sé ahora pero entonces era un zurullo de ciudad.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Sep 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> en realidad era edimburgo



Que es cien veces más bonita que Glasgow, y aún así daba mal rollo. 

Luego en el foro de Historia nos extrañamos de que los romanos entraran en Escocia hasta la cocina pero no se quedaran.


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pues Panzard un gol, una asistencia, y un control orientado cojoundo en el primer gol. Yo diría que por muy puteado que esté Rodrygo el cambio no se puede discutir visto el resultado.



Sabes de sobra que tu comentario es totalmente ventajista. No había nada que hiciera pensar que Hazard hiciera algo, y había mucho que hacía pensar que Rodrygo está más capacitado que Panzard.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Sep 2022)

Qui a pasado amegos es grave lo del amego? Qué tal panzard?


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sabes de sobra que tu comentario es totalmente ventajista. No había nada que hiciera pensar que Hazard hiciera algo, y había mucho que hacía pensar que Rodrygo está más capacitado que Panzard.



Carletto intenta mantener a todo el mundo en marcha, al menos hasta el mundial. Otro tema es Mariano, el mejor reserva reserva del mundo mundial.


----------



## el ruinas II (6 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No puedes vender a medio equipo titular...
> 
> No es culpa de Lopetegui: si va Monchi y vende al mejor postor a 4 titulares, no puedes hacer milagros.
> 
> El Sevilla se jugará ir a la Uropa Lig con el Copenhague y en la Liga huele a media tabla o Conference rapadita.



el cerdilla como el resto de equipos españoles esta en la puta ruina, el unico que puede fichar estando arruinado el el farça


----------



## feps (6 Sep 2022)

Preocupante lo de Benzema. Si es la rodilla, en el mejor de los casos, se perderá cuatro partidos. Al menos no es rotura de ligamentos. 

Sorprendente que Carletto siga empecinado en poner a Hazard de delantero. Ha salido bien sobre todo porque el rival no tiene gol. El Celtic corre mucho pero está a años luz de un equipo grande.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Sep 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> el cerdilla como el resto de equipos españoles esta en la puta ruina, el unico que puede fichar estando arruinado el el farça



Lo mejor es que prefieren vender al Barcelona diciendo que no son rivales, en teoría por menos dinero que al Chelsea, es que Monchi poniendole el culo al Barcalona es número uno, luego llega Kounde y son todo besitos, RAmos sin embargo era un traidor. Que se jodan por ser otro filial más del barcalona.


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

a los que habéis visto el partido sin cortes, el mejor Valverde, no?. Menuda zancada tiene el tres pulmones.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Sep 2022)

Buen comienzo, aunque la primera parte no auguraba nada positivo. Ojalá que lo de Benzemá sea leve.


----------



## feps (6 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> a los que habéis visto el partido sin cortes, el mejor Valverde, no?. Menuda zancada tiene el tres pulmones.



Si de mí dependiera, jugarían siempre Courtois, Valverde, Vinicius, Rodrygo y siete más.


----------



## qbit (6 Sep 2022)

Me he perdido el gol de Hazard. Eso es como perderse una conjunción planetaria. Voy a verlo varias veces para creerme que ha sido real.


----------



## Chichimango (6 Sep 2022)

Dice Carletto que lo de Benzema no parece grave, pero que mejor esperar a las pruebas de mañana. 

Crucemos los dedos.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Sep 2022)

Mal partido del RM, totalmente a merced de un rival menor que no se ha adelantado con un 2-0 por fallos clamorosos

*Courtois*: Aprobado
*Carvajal*: Muy bien
*Militao*: Muy bien
*Rüdiger*: Normalito
*Alaba*: Normalito
*Mendy*: Muy bien
*Tchouameni*: *Illarramendi en negro, lamentable
Camavinga*: Normalito
*Modric*: *DIOS. ESPECTACULAR
Kroos*: *ESPECTACULAR. LECCIÓN DE FÚTBOL
Valverde*: Gris de extremo.
*Vinicius: Es malo. Muy malo, Falla más que acierta.*
Benzemá: FloPer dimisión
Hazard: No está para jugar al fútbol profesional
Asensio: -
Rodrygo: -

¡¡¡FloPer debería dimitir YA!!!. Es vergonzosa la planificación deportiva. El RM se ha quedado sin delantero centro en los primeros minutos de la Copa de Europa.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## tHE DOG. (6 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> a los que habéis visto el partido sin cortes, el mejor Valverde, no?. Menuda zancada tiene el tres pulmones.



Valverde y Chuameni son extraterrestres a nivel físico. Yo pagaría por ver una carrera entre ellos de 100, 200, 400 y 1500 m.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Mal partido del RM, totalmente a merced de un rival menor que no se ha adelantado con un 2-0 por fallos clamorosos
> 
> *Courtois*: Aprobado
> *Carvajal*: Muy bien
> ...



Sabes que se ha ganado, no?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sabes de sobra que tu comentario es totalmente ventajista. No había nada que hiciera pensar que Hazard hiciera algo, y había mucho que hacía pensar que Rodrygo está más capacitado que Panzard.



Ventajista de qué? A Ancelotti se le paga para tomar decisiones que ganen partidos, hoy ha tomado una importante y ha ganado el partido.


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ventajista de qué? A Ancelotti se le paga para tomar decisiones que ganen partidos, hoy ha tomado una importante y ha ganado el partido.



Pues que no estarías diciendo lo mismo si Panzard hace lo que hace en el 99.9% de los partidos. Hay una cosa que se llama coherencia.


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Me he perdido el gol de Hazard. Eso es como perderse una conjunción planetaria. Voy a verlo varias veces para creerme que ha sido real.



hehe


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Sep 2022)

adelghazard ha hecho mas de lo que me esperaba:
una conduccion de balon previo a un gol
un empujar el balon a porteria vacia para meter gol
el resto ha sido puro trote en el campo

edito que no me acordaba :
un pase de gol a vinicius que no consiguió meter vinicius
y adelghazard falló otro gol

aun asi , habiendo estado 3 años vagueando de risas , no esta mal para empezar
ojala tenga de repente proyeccion a mas (aunque lo dudo) pero ojala


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues que no estarías diciendo lo mismo si Panzard hace lo que hace en el 99.9% de los partidos. Hay una cosa que se llama coherencia.



Lo siento, pero juzgar los cambios a priori me parece surrealista. Y juzgar el partido que hubiese hecho Rodrygo en un universo paralelo, más todavía. Y juzgar el partido que no ha hecho Hazard como si lo hubiese hecho ya es el summum.


----------



## El Juani (6 Sep 2022)

Os habéis dado cuenta de que el Madrid ha ganado un poderío físico bastante notable? Algo evidente, pero me da la sensación que muchas partidos se van a ganar en la recta final de los partidos. Los equipos no van a aguantarles ese tono físico y se quebrantan en los minutos 60-70, como ha sido el caso.


----------



## feps (6 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Os habéis dado cuenta de que el Madrid ha ganado un poderío físico bastante notable? Algo evidente, pero me da la sensación que muchas partidos se van a ganar en la recta final de los partidos.



Mérito del calvo al que despidió Zidane.


----------



## Le Truhan (6 Sep 2022)

Buen partido para que coja moral Hazard. Un gol y una asistencia, muy positivo. Las lesiones, problematicas, y Kross y Modric hoy han lucido mucho. Es algo muy bueno que en casi todos los campos aplaudan a Modric cuando es substituido.


----------



## El Juani (6 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mérito del calvo al que despidió Zidane.



Y la zona media y la zaga defensiva ha cogido un nivel mucho más rocoso, más inquebrantable. También por los perfiles de dichos jugadores. Se ha juntado varias cositas.


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo siento, pero juzgar los cambios a priori me parece surrealista. Y juzgar el partido que hubiese hecho Rodrygo en un universo paralelo, más todavía. Y juzgar el partido que no ha hecho Hazard como si lo hubiese hecho ya es el summum.



Claro, si mete a Mariano para sentar a Benzema, y Mariano marca dos golazos habría que aplaudir con las orejas a Carletto, porque juzgar el partido que hubiera hecho en su lugar Benzema en un universo paralelo sería surrealista.


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

¿Qué le pasó a nuestro Mili?


----------



## qbit (6 Sep 2022)

Los goles, o mejor dicho, las jugadas de gol, han sido excelentes. Moviendo el balón y colocándolo dentro de la portería. Sobre todo el primero, saliendo de la presión rival y convirtiendo el contraataque en gol.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> ¿Cuántas finales hemos ganado en ese estadio? Mínimo 2.



La final de 1960, contra el Eintracht Frankfurt, y la de 2002, contra el Bayer Leverkusen, fueron en Hampden Park, Glasgow. 

El Celtic de Glasgow juega en el Celtic Park.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Glasgow es la ciudad de Trainspotting?



No, Edimburgo.


----------



## tHE DOG. (6 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Os habéis dado cuenta de que el Madrid ha ganado un poderío físico bastante notable? Algo evidente, pero me da la sensación que muchas partidos se van a ganar en la recta final de los partidos. Los equipos no van a aguantarles ese tono físico y se quebrantan en los minutos 60-70, como ha sido el caso.



Y Francia va a ser un rodillo. No deberían ni molestarse en jugar el mundial los rivales porque los van a arrollar.

Todos los negrazos jóvenes por los que se están pagando pastizales son franceses.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> 2 de Haaland y 2 de Mbappé
> 
> Vaya década nos espera



¿Quién quiere a esos dos...? El RM tiene techo y césped retráctil para poder fichar a los mejores jugadores del mundo...


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Y Francia va a ser un rodillo. No deberían ni molestarse en jugar el mundial los rivales porque los van a arrollar.
> 
> Todos los negrazos jóvenes por los que se están pagando pastizales son franceses.



Bueno, no desestimes el poder del brujo que ha contratado Pogba haha


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> a los que habéis visto el partido sin cortes, el mejor Valverde, no?. Menuda zancada tiene el tres pulmones.



Cuando le han sacado de la banda y puesto en el centro...


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Quién quiere a esos dos...? El RM tiene techo y césped retráctil para poder fichar a los mejores jugadores del mundo...



El techo retráctil va a durar más que esos pollos.


----------



## tHE DOG. (6 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Quién quiere a esos dos...? El RM tiene techo y césped retráctil para poder fichar a los mejores jugadores del mundo...



Jajaja llegó el butano


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Sabes que se ha ganado, no?



Sí. Pero jugando así contra un equipo con pólvora arriba nos habrían endiñado un 2-0 de PM...


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Cuando le han sacado de la banda y puesto en el centro...



sí, Carletto con tal de mantener sus jerarquías cualquier día nos pone a Valverde de portero.


----------



## Fiodor (6 Sep 2022)

Los partidos empiezan a ser una repetición, una primera parte igualada en la que el rival se mata a correr y una segunda parte en la que el Madrid está mejor físicamente y termina ganando el partido... Salvo días malos, que se darán algunos, este Madrid ha encontrado una estabilidad de juego y estrategia que pocos rivales van a poder romper...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Valverde y Chuameni son extraterrestres a nivel físico. Yo pagaría por ver una carrera entre ellos de 100, 200, 400 y 1500 m.



Camavinga es un portento y sabe jugar al fútbol.

Tchouameni tenía hoy más miedo que vergüenza


----------



## Roedr (6 Sep 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Los partidos empiezan a ser una repetición, una primera parte igualada en la que el rival se mata a correr y una segunda parte en la que el Madrid está mejor físicamente y termina ganando el partido... Salvo días malos, que se darán algunos, este Madrid ha encontrado una estabilidad de juego y estrategia que pocos rivales van a poder romper...



Los animales que tenemos en el medio nos dan una ventaja aplastante. No necesitamos ni delantero.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Os habéis dado cuenta de que el Madrid ha ganado un poderío físico bastante notable? Algo evidente, pero me da la sensación que muchas partidos se van a ganar en la recta final de los partidos. Los equipos no van a aguantarles ese tono físico y se quebrantan en los minutos 60-70, como ha sido el caso.



Es que el "nuevo fútbol" va por ahi.

Si a la calidad técnica que tiene el equipo le sumas pulmón... el Celtic la 1º parte lo ha dado todo, y nos ha apretado. Podría haber marcado 1 gol perfectamente, pero no lo ha conseguido.

Los equipos que lo dan todo de salida, tienen que aprovechar su momento y hacer diferencia en el marcador. Si dándolo todo te quedas con un 0-0, estás condenado. Si el Celtic se va ganando al descanso 1-0, habría habido mucho partido.

Habrá algún día que ese equipo que lo da todo se vaya 2-0 al descanso y seguramente perderemos porque encima en la 2º parte nos enchufen un contraataque. Pero serán las menos.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Sep 2022)

Kroos clava todas sus declaraciones. Tanta calidad hablando como jugando.









Toni Kroos: "Lo de Hazard nunca fue una cosa de calidad, a veces fue un poco de querer..."


El futbolista Toni Kroos completó un gran partido en su regreso a la titularidad en el debut del Real Madrid en la Champions League.




okdiario.com


----------



## Roedr (7 Sep 2022)

Sobre el gol de Modric. ¿Recordáis algún futbolista tan bueno con el exterior como Modric?. Yo no recuerdo a ninguno.


----------



## tHE DOG. (7 Sep 2022)

El artículo del NYT del que están hablando. 120 millones de prima de renovación se ha llevado Mbappé. Por eso el Madrid ofreció 200 un año antes. Qué odioso y raro es este tío.









Kylian Mbappé Is Coming for It All


In a rare interview, the French soccer star discussed chasing the Champions League title, supplanting his teammate Lionel Messi as world player of the year and the possibility of a move to Real Madrid.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## qbit (7 Sep 2022)

La UEFA presenta la nueva intro de la Champions y en el Barça echan humo


Mirando con detenimiento las imágenes, sorprende la ausencia de un equipo de nuestra Liga que ha contribuido a hacer más grande la competición.




as.com


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## ironpipo (7 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Y Francia va a ser un rodillo. No deberían ni molestarse en jugar el mundial los rivales porque los van a arrollar.
> 
> Todos los negrazos jóvenes por los que se están pagando pastizales son franceses.



La era mamadou empezó con el último mundial que ganaron. Los listos vieron ahí que si actualmente quieres aspirar a algo necesitas un núcleo fuerte de mamadous que corran como cabrones.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Claro, si mete a Mariano para sentar a Benzema, y Mariano marca dos golazos habría que aplaudir con las orejas a Carletto, porque juzgar el partido que hubiera hecho en su lugar Benzema en un universo paralelo sería surrealista.



Yo ya me pierdo, tu argumento es que qué hubiera pasado si en lugar del escenario hipotético que suplanta a otro escenario hipotético, se hubiera dado un tercer escenario hipotético?

Yo no sé por qué es tan difícil admitir que Ancelotti lo ha hecho bien: ha visto el partido, ha dicho "Hazard lo puede hacer bien", y Hazard ha estado bien. No entiendo por qué es motivo de controversia.

Rodrygo además sale de lesión y era el único cambio que quedaba en el banquillo para cambiar el ritmo del partido si hubiesen venido mal dadas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sobre el gol de Modric. ¿Recordáis algún futbolista tan bueno con el exterior como Modric?. Yo no recuerdo a ninguno.



Juanito. Pero no era tan bueno como Modric con esa parte del cuerpo tan necesaria para jugar al fútbol que se llama cerebro.


----------



## Manero (7 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Sólo voy a citarte para pedirte por favor que dejes de citar mis mensajes. No quiero conversar con gente que no deja de hacer el ridículo cada vez que coge el teclado.
> 
> Si tiene 3 años, ya que el cuarto se le puede rescindir, objetivamente sólo tiene 3 años a razón de 10 - 13 - 16. Como soy profesor de matemáticas, y mis niños desde primero de primaria aprenden lo que son las series crecientes, te recomendaría que hicieras algún cuadernillo o similar para aprender lo que son las series crecientes y decrecientes.
> 
> ...



Respetaré tu petición y esta es la última vez que te cito que aunque no lo creas me caes bien. Pero un par de apreciaciones:

- Una serie creciente no puede acabar en descenso como pasa con el contrato de Lewan. Si acaba saliendo el 3er año entonces te daré la razón, pero no podemos ver que pasará en el futuro y los datos objetivos a dia de hoy es que su contrato tiene 4 años y es de 10-13-16-13.

-La filtración de su contrato demuestra que se fué de Alemania perdiendo dinero. La oferta de renovación del Bayern era de 2 temporadas a 20M cada año. Es decir que en 2 años en Alemania hubiera cobrado 1M más que aquí en 3. Eso demuestra que es cierto que si decidió moverse no era por dinero sino por buscar nuevos retos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> El artículo del NYT del que están hablando. 120 millones de prima de renovación se ha llevado Mbappé. Por eso el Madrid ofreció 200 un año antes. Qué odioso y raro es este tío.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No he visto el partido del PSG con la Juve pero, leyendo comentarios, parece que Mbappé está llevando el egoísmo sobre la cancha a extremos ridículos. Ni comparación con egoístas célebres como CR7. Una dimensión superior, una locura.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Como gane el mundial España os van a cubrir el cuernabeu de oro los jeques por este tio ya verás carahormiga



Es su último año de contrato.....


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> La UEFA presenta la nueva intro de la Champions y en el Barça echan humo
> 
> 
> Mirando con detenimiento las imágenes, sorprende la ausencia de un equipo de nuestra Liga que ha contribuido a hacer más grande la competición.
> ...



El FCB es el eslabón más débil de una estructura que la UEFA quiere destruir: el embrión de Superliga. Lo vamos a ver en muchos detalles. Con el Madrid no pueden y lo saben.


----------



## El Juani (7 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que el "nuevo fútbol" va por ahi.
> 
> Si a la calidad técnica que tiene el equipo le sumas pulmón... el Celtic la 1º parte lo ha dado todo, y nos ha apretado. Podría haber marcado 1 gol perfectamente, pero no lo ha conseguido.
> 
> ...



Es un Madrid en cierto modo recurrente a otras épocas anteriores. Ha habido momentos con un Madrid con un nivel físico en la zona media de tres pares de cojones. Me recuerda, salvando las distancias claro está, por cómo era ese equipo a cuando estaba Makelele en la zona media con esa zaga detrás y Roberto Carlos en la banda izquierda. Físicamente me gustaba muchísimo ese equipo y veo ciertas reminiscencias en el equipo de ahora, repito, salvando mucho las distancias. 

El año pasado, bueno, cuento la temporada pasada, se notaba ya un Madrid físicamente distinto, mucho más concienciado en la disciplina táctica y física, y se mejoró muchísimo en la recta final de la temporada, mucho más en los arreones finales contra esas eliminatorias que han quedado para la historia. Esta temporada veo que puede ser incluso mejor en líneas generales; mucho menos en determinados jugadores que tienen a sus espaldas demasiados minutos y partidos, entre ellos Benzema. Y lo de Benzema se venía avisando eh, que no es nuevo, al igual que otros futbolistas blancos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> El año pasado, bueno, cuento la temporada pasada, se notaba ya un Madrid físicamente distinto, mucho más concienciado en la disciplina táctica y física, y se mejoró muchísimo en la recta final de la temporada



El Real Madrid de la primera etapa de Ancelotti hacía un fútbol precioso y todos sus fracasos vinieron por el tema del físico. Yo creo que eso Carletto no lo olvida.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> - Una serie creciente no puede acabar en descenso como pasa con el contrato de Lewan.



Una serie numérica que empieza en 10 y acaba en 13 es una serie creciente. No sé si es que yo hoy tengo el día pero me da la impresión de que forear en internet a algunos os corta todo contacto con la realidad. 

Ojo, que a mí el contrato en sí me la pela, si ése es el método que teníais para inscribirlo, pues muy bien hecho. Pero es exactamente el mismo tipo de contrato por el que amenazáis con llevar a Milhouse a juicio, y las pajas mentales que te estás haciendo para no constatarlo dan mucha, mucha grima. Sin acritud.


----------



## El Juani (7 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Juanito. Pero no era tan bueno como Modric con esa parte del cuerpo tan necesaria para jugar al fútbol que se llama cerebro.


----------



## Raul83 (7 Sep 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> La era mamadou empezó con el último mundial que ganaron. Los listos vieron ahí que si actualmente quieres aspirar a algo necesitas un núcleo fuerte de mamadous que corran como cabrones.



Y luego esos negros fallaron los penalties contra Suiza.


----------



## Phoenician (7 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A mí me gusta un negro de la cantera del Bilbao, Kepa Potengo.



Pero el negro del Bilbao bueno de verdad es Patxi Mbalamia.


----------



## feps (7 Sep 2022)

En el pecado lleva la penitencia el filial del Farsa. Viva er Betis. 









Del Nido, a gritos por Pepe Castro: “Echadle, que le votáis”


El expresidente aprovecha la crisis del equipo para sumarse a las críticas contra el máximo mandatario del Sevilla, al grito de "¡Pepe Castro, dimisión!"




as.com


----------



## feps (7 Sep 2022)

Uno de los nuestros.


----------



## hijodepantera (7 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El FCB es el eslabón más débil de una estructura que la UEFA quiere destruir: el embrión de Superliga. Lo vamos a ver en muchos detalles. Con el Madrid no pueden y lo saben.



Nen que esa banda ni se clasificó, normal que no lo pongan.


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si de mí dependiera, jugarían siempre Courtois, Valverde, Vinicius, Rodrygo y siete más.



Kroos
cansó al céltic el solito en 20 minutos


hazard estuvo muy bien
quizá esa es la mejor noticia


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Juanito. Pero no era tan bueno como Modric con esa parte del cuerpo tan necesaria para jugar al fútbol que se llama cerebro.



rafael martin Vázquez 
ha tenido ustec una laguna memórica


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Sep 2022)

monchi tiene que estar muy contento de tener muchos euros este año
pobre lopetegui al final pagará el pato y lo echaran a la puta calle


----------



## feps (7 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Kroos
> cansó al céltic el solito en 20 minutos



Es brillante, pero su motor diésel ya no está para muchos trotes. No olvidemos que, el rival de anoche, en España lucharía por no descender.


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Es brillante, pero su motor diésel ya no está para muchos trotes. No olvidemos que, el rival de anoche, en España lucharía por no descender.



El cabron siempre se las ingenia para recibir solo y eso lo hace con todos los rivales
lo del rival es verdad pero era su campo y corrían como motos


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> El artículo del NYT del que están hablando. 120 millones de prima de renovación se ha llevado Mbappé. Por eso el Madrid ofreció 200 un año antes. Qué odioso y raro es este tío.



Lo de que el RM ofreció 200 M EUR al PSG por Mbappé cuando quedaba libre en meses no te lo crees ni tú.


----------



## t_chip (7 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Lo de que el RM ofreció 200 M EUR al PSG por Mbappé cuando quedaba libre en meses no te lo crees ni tú.











El Madrid sube a 200 millones su oferta al PSG por Mbappé


Según adelantó Josep Pedrerol y confirmó la SER, el club blanco ha realizado una tercera oferta de 200 millones al PSG. El Emir no ha respondido.




as.com





Esto no ha salido en prensa, pero se de buena tinta que Florentino se la chupó al negro tragándose el grumo, y este ya ni le llama....ni le escribe....


Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El Real Madrid de la primera etapa de Ancelotti hacía un fútbol precioso y todos sus fracasos vinieron por el tema del físico. Yo creo que eso Carletto no lo olvida.




No teníams mamadous premiun como si tenemos ahora.
Los mamadous en el fútbol actual son la clave.

Por cierto los que rajan contra ancelloti...su táctica en las eliminatorias fue clara, que los viejos aguantarse. 70 minutos y luego salieran los jóvenes a destrozar el partido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Sep 2022)

Si en invierno fichamos a massana y oñeku tenemos equipo para soñar.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (7 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Respetaré tu petición y esta es la última vez que te cito que aunque no lo creas me caes bien. Pero un par de apreciaciones:
> 
> - Una serie creciente no puede acabar en descenso como pasa con el contrato de Lewan. Si acaba saliendo el 3er año entonces te daré la razón, pero no podemos ver que pasará en el futuro y los datos objetivos a dia de hoy es que su contrato tiene 4 años y es de 10-13-16-13.
> 
> -La filtración de su contrato demuestra que se fué de Alemania perdiendo dinero. La oferta de renovación del Bayern era de 2 temporadas a 20M cada año. Es decir que en 2 años en Alemania hubiera cobrado 1M más que aquí en 3. Eso demuestra que es cierto que si decidió moverse no era por dinero sino por buscar nuevos retos.



Claro Manero, claro... 

Está el Barcelona actual para darle a un tipo de 38 años por entonces, 13 millones de euros limpios y no rescindirle o renegociar el contrato. O el bueno del polaco en la tercer temporada mete 40 goles, o tal y como tenéis el club le dais patada en el culo. 
Los 20 millones en el Bayern eran BRUTOS, no NETOS. Con la fiscalidad alemana actual viene cobrando lo mismo que allí pero garantizándole 3 años fijos, mientras que el Bayern al igual que el Madrid, a partir de cierta edad lo hace de 1 en 1.
Sigues empeñado en que los jugadores pierden dinero cuando son las personas más egoístas y caprichosas del mundo.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (7 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Uno de los nuestros.



Sí, claro.

Igual que tenía que fichar a Chumení y cómo ha dicho uno de arriba, es el Illarra negro.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Sep 2022)

Ahora tiene el Manchester City un >99 de probabilidad de pasar de grupos y adelanta al Bayern como máximo favorito para ganarla.

Por ganarle a un equipo que lleva 1 punto en liga.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Sep 2022)

Hazard ha hecho buen partido, tampoco lo vamos a negar. Otra cosa es que lo repita. Jovic también hizo 1 buen partido el año pasado, la gente se flipó y no volvió a hacer nada en el resto de la temporada.

Ahora tendrá 3 o 4 partidos para hacer algo y volver a ser un jugador útil.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Os habéis dado cuenta de que el Madrid ha ganado un poderío físico bastante notable? Algo evidente, pero me da la sensación que muchas partidos se van a ganar en la recta final de los partidos. Los equipos no van a aguantarles ese tono físico y se quebrantan en los minutos 60-70, como ha sido el caso.



ES muy curioso lo del poderío físico, el Madrid en la tercera jornada era el equipo que menos había corrido en la liaga, hoy he visto una estadísticas terminando el partido y el celtic corrió 10 kms más, que son buenos físicamente si, pero correr más ni quiere decir ganar. Esos que algunos dicen que son tractores como Modric y sobre todo Kroos hacen que los rivales tengan que correr mucho.
ES el cuento que ya venden los periolistos, el físico, son unos patanes pero tienen físico.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Sigues empeñado en que los jugadores pierden dinero cuando son las personas más egoístas y caprichosas del mundo.



Tu, yo o el otro de mas alla perderiamos dinero haciendo el mismo trabajo y en las mismas condiciones? Y mas teniendo en cuenta que un deportista de elite solo dispone de 10 años para arramblar con todo el dinero que pueda conseguir?

Hay que ser muy ingenuo para pensar que un tio que ha nacido y criado a miles de km de tu ciudad, siente los colores de tu equipo igual que tu.


----------



## xilebo (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Manero (7 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Una serie numérica que empieza en 10 y acaba en 13 es una serie creciente. No sé si es que yo hoy tengo el día pero me da la impresión de que forear en internet a algunos os corta todo contacto con la realidad.
> 
> Ojo, que a mí el contrato en sí me la pela, si ése es el método que teníais para inscribirlo, pues muy bien hecho. Pero es exactamente el mismo tipo de contrato por el que amenazáis con llevar a Milhouse a juicio, y las pajas mentales que te estás haciendo para no constatarlo dan mucha, mucha grima. Sin acritud.



No discutiremos de los sueldos millonarios de futbolistas porque no se los pagamos nosotros. Además tampoco creo que Lewandowski cumpla su último año de contrato en el Barça, porque ahí está la variable Haaland que tras 2 temporadas en Manchester tendrá cláusula liberatoria y volverá a aparecer la lucha Barça vs. Madrid por su contratación. Si llega Haaland al Barcelona en el 3er año de Lewandowski está claro que será el último del polaco en Can Barça, eso si no pide salir ese mismo año como ha pasado con Aubameyang.

Y en cuanto a la comparación del 10-13-16-13 de Lewan con los contratos crecientes que hizo en su dia Bartolo, no es lo mismo subir 3 al año que pasar de cobrar 6 a 18 como en el caso de De Jong, o de 8 a 24 como pasa con Piqué y Busquets que ahí a sus contratos crecientes le sumamos los aplazamientos que hizo Bartomeu de sus salarios. Y lo denunciable en el caso del joputa de Nobita es que firmó esos aplazamientos y renovaciones al alza de Piqué, Ter Stegen, De Jong y Lenglet tan solo 7 dias antes de su dimisión, dejandole un marrón financiero a la siguiente Junta y al club en general.


----------



## JimTonic (7 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> La UEFA presenta la nueva intro de la Champions y en el Barça echan humo
> 
> 
> Mirando con detenimiento las imágenes, sorprende la ausencia de un equipo de nuestra Liga que ha contribuido a hacer más grande la competición.
> ...



hombre ellos saldran en la intro de la UEFA


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Sep 2022)

Acaban de echar a tuchel del chelsea
algunos no aprenden nunca








Thomas Tuchel, destituido como técnico del Chelsea


El Chelsea se ha cargado a Thomas Tuchel. El partido perdido ante el Dinamo de Zagreb no le ha aguantado en el cargo. Y no solo eso los resultados en la Premier tampoco acompañaban




www.marca.com


----------



## Le Truhan (7 Sep 2022)

Pues Tuchel es un gran entrenador, una lastima


----------



## El chepa (7 Sep 2022)

A Tuchel le perdí todo el respeto (y quizá sus jugadores también) cuando en la prórroga contra el Madrid sacó pizarra y cartabón como si de Vicentito el Relamido se tratara.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Acaban de echar a tuchel del chelsea



Hay que agradecerle que tumbara al Dalai Grana en la final de Copa de Europa de 2021.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Sep 2022)

Losertino al Chelsea???


----------



## tHE DOG. (7 Sep 2022)

Suena Guti.

Carrerón lleva el 14.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> hombre ellos saldran en la intro de la UEFA



Creo que usted quiere decir conference league.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (7 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> No discutiremos de los sueldos millonarios de futbolistas porque no se los pagamos nosotros. Además tampoco creo que Lewandowski cumpla su último año de contrato en el Barça, porque ahí está la variable Haaland que tras 2 temporadas en Manchester tendrá cláusula liberatoria y volverá a aparecer la lucha Barça vs. Madrid por su contratación. Si llega Haaland al Barcelona en el 3er año de Lewandowski está claro que será el último del polaco en Can Barça, eso si no pide salir ese mismo año como ha pasado con Aubameyang.
> 
> Y en cuanto a la comparación del 10-13-16-13 de Lewan con los contratos crecientes que hizo en su dia Bartolo, no es lo mismo subir 3 al año que pasar de cobrar 6 a 18 como en el caso de De Jong, o de 8 a 24 como pasa con Piqué y Busquets que ahí a sus contratos crecientes le sumamos los aplazamientos que hizo Bartomeu de sus salarios. Y lo denunciable en el caso del joputa de Nobita es que firmó esos aplazamientos y renovaciones al alza de Piqué, Ter Stegen, De Jong y Lenglet tan solo 7 dias antes de su dimisión, dejandole un marrón financiero a la siguiente Junta y al club en general.



Vaya, vaya...


----------



## El Juani (7 Sep 2022)

Atención con sus estadísticas también









Estadísticas de Vinicius Junior 2022 - AS.com


Estadísticas de Vinicius Junior de la temporada 2022 en AS.com



resultados.as.com


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Y en cuanto a la comparación del 10-13-16-13 de Lewan con los contratos crecientes que hizo en su dia Bartolo, no es lo mismo subir 3 al año que pasar de cobrar 6 a 18 como en el caso de De Jong, o de 8 a 24 como pasa con Piqué y Busquets que ahí a sus contratos crecientes le sumamos los aplazamientos que hizo Bartomeu de sus salarios. Y lo denunciable en el caso del joputa de Nobita es que firmó esos aplazamientos y renovaciones al alza de Piqué, Ter Stegen, De Jong y Lenglet tan solo 7 dias antes de su dimisión, dejandole un marrón financiero a la siguiente Junta y al club en general.



Bueno, vamos mejorando, pasamos de "eso no es un contrato creciente" a "creciente ma non troppo".


----------



## Cuqui (7 Sep 2022)

Del Viktoria Pilzen desde chiquitito.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Losertino al Chelsea???



Pues ese banquillo es un marrón gordo, la plantilla está montada para jugar con un 3-5-2 o nada, es un equipo totalmente de autor. Gente como Azpilicueta, Tiago Silva, Cucurella o Reece James no valen un truño en defensa de 4. No tienen casi medios de banda y su único delantero de verdad es Aubameyang.

Si el Arsenal sigue a este ritmo (sí, es mucho suponer), igual el Chelsea ni se clasifica para Champions.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Sep 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Del Viktoria Pilzen desde chiquitito.



Yo sólo vivo tranquilo cuando el FCB está fuera de la Copa de Europa.


----------



## Cuqui (7 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Yo sólo vivo tranquilo cuando el FCB está fuera de la Copa de Europa.



Yo no, porque tienes que esperar un año entero a la proxima humillacion.


----------



## Andr3ws (7 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> La UEFA presenta la nueva intro de la Champions y en el Barça echan humo
> 
> 
> Mirando con detenimiento las imágenes, sorprende la ausencia de un equipo de nuestra Liga que ha contribuido a hacer más grande la competición.
> ...



Yo solo echo en falta a Manolas. 
Rápido olvidan a los héroes.


----------



## Paobas (7 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Y a mí me gustaría saber dónde pone que hay que ser castizo para ser español. Vaya concepto de la ciudadanía.





TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Tu, yo o el otro de mas alla perderiamos dinero haciendo el mismo trabajo y en las mismas condiciones? Y mas teniendo en cuenta que un deportista de elite solo dispone de 10 años para arramblar con todo el dinero que pueda conseguir?
> 
> Hay que ser muy ingenuo para pensar que un tio que ha nacido y criado a miles de km de tu ciudad, siente los colores de tu equipo igual que tu.



Hombre, para empezar ningún futbolista de hoy sólo es asalariado del fútbol durante 10 años. Mínimo lo son 15 y habrá casos que rayen o superen los 20 años. Luego está el tema de los colores. Creo que hay de todo. Hay futbolistas del otro lado del mundo o del continente que sí acaban siéndolo. Por ejemplo, ni Marcelo ni Roberto Carlos eran madridistas de sentimiento al venir; sin embargo, nadie duda de que se fueron siendo.


----------



## JimTonic (7 Sep 2022)

habeis visto el gol de hazard?? probablemente sea unos de los 10 mejores goles marcados en los ultimos 5 años. 


Eso si mirad los 3 minutos antes del gol , desde que el madrid saca la falta al borde el area


Como podeis observar un futbol eminentemente fisico, sin ningun planteamiento tactivo y en el cual la suerte tiene un papel fundamental, aparte de que el celtic no presionaba nada y le daba todo tuipo de facilidades


----------



## Roedr (7 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> habeis visto el gol de hazard?? probablemente sea unos de los 10 mejores goles marcados en los ultimos 5 años.
> 
> 
> Eso si mirad los 3 minutos antes del gol , desde que el madrid saca la falta al borde el area
> ...



creo que treinta y tantos toques, récord desde que hay registros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Sep 2022)

Massana planea ponerse en rebeldía a su vuelta del mundial, a su amigo fofana le sirvió para fichar por el Chelsea, parece que la estrategia blanca toma forma.


----------



## Chichimango (7 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> habeis visto el gol de hazard?? probablemente sea unos de los 10 mejores goles marcados en los ultimos 5 años.
> 
> 
> Eso si mirad los 3 minutos antes del gol , desde que el madrid saca la falta al borde el area
> ...



Es que el Madrid campeón de la última década ha jugado muy bien al fútbol, yo recuerdo fases de pura virguería y talento, a la altura de los mejores equipos de la historia, si no por encima. Lo que ocurre es que aquí parece que solo juegas bien al fútbol si arrollas al rival durante los 90 minutos, algo que no hacía ni el Brasil de Pelé.

El Madrid domina los tiempos de juego como nadie, de ahí su éxito sostenido, pero no esperemos que los antis lo reconozcan. Para ellos todo es suerte y arbitrajes a favor.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Ahora tiene el Manchester City un >99 de probabilidad de pasar de grupos y adelanta al Bayern como máximo favorito para ganarla.
> 
> Por ganarle a un equipo que lleva 1 punto en liga.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



El sentido de ver la Champions cada año es ver como PSG y City arrasan en la fase de grupos y luego en eliminatorias la cagan. Y ver al jeque rabioso del PSG, claro, que sigue pensando que con dinero se compra todo.

Llevamos más de una década asi. Algún año ya por probabilidad la acabarán ganando y nos lo venderán como algo histórico, algo inenarrable... Pero de momento este año al menos uno de los dos volverá a fracasar, a pesar de jugar con recursos ilimitados. Mientras tanto los históricos (Real Madrid, Bayern, Liverpool...) se la siguen llevando.

El Sevilla siempre hace lo mismo: monta plantillón con fichajes mega baratos, vende luego para hacer caja y otra vez a empezar. Pero vamos, que si vendes a 4 titulares para traer a Isco, no puedes esperar ser competitivo y esas cosas, al menos a corto plazo.


----------



## xilebo (7 Sep 2022)

*¡Alivio por Benzema!*

El delantero francés no tiene dañada la rodilla derecha por la lesión que sufrió en el partido contra el Celtic, según ha adelantado Josep Pedrerol en el Twitch de ‘El Chiringuito’.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Acaban de echar a tuchel del chelsea
> algunos no aprenden nunca
> 
> 
> ...



Al PSG le llevo al doblete en Francia y a la final de Champions en la misma temporada y no fue suficiente para el jeque.

Con un equipo de mataos, les hizo ganar la Shempions en 2020 a los de Londres.

Da igual. Al carrer.

A mi me huele que acaba en el Leipzig el mes que viene. Tedesco que se ponga a temblar.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder con el Celtic, acabo de poner a calentar a otro japones ya van cuatro, lo mismo sacan a fukuoka tambien



Deben tener un obiwanchernobil que les suministra material nipon.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (7 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Deben tener un obiwanchernobil que les suministra material nipon.



Le van más los niggas, lo del japonés aquel ya fue una trolleada demasiado bestia. No fue ahí que se le vio un clon y todo?


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> habeis visto el gol de hazard?? probablemente sea unos de los 10 mejores goles marcados en los ultimos 5 años.
> 
> 
> Eso si mirad los 3 minutos antes del gol , desde que el madrid saca la falta al borde el area
> ...



ES desde que se hacen estudios, 2002 creo, según IAM Madridista, el gol en champions que ha hecho el Madrid con más toques de balón.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Sep 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Es que el Madrid campeón de la última década ha jugado muy bien al fútbol, yo recuerdo fases de pura virguería y talento, a la altura de los mejores equipos de la historia, si no por encima. Lo que ocurre es que aquí parece que solo juegas bien al fútbol si arrollas al rival durante los 90 minutos, algo que no hacía ni el Brasil de Pelé.
> 
> El Madrid domina los tiempos de juego como nadie, de ahí su éxito sostenido, pero no esperemos que los antis lo reconozcan. Para ellos todo es suerte y arbitrajes a favor.



Eso lo piensan seres que se consideran genéticamente mejores que los demás, seres de luz que por haber nacido en un sitio son especiales, es un lugar único, la conocen como la Dinamarca del sur.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Sevilla siempre hace lo mismo: monta plantillón con fichajes mega baratos, vende luego para hacer caja y otra vez a empezar. Pero vamos, que si vendes a 4 titulares para traer a Isco, no puedes esperar ser competitivo y esas cosas, al menos a corto plazo.



El problema del Sevilla este año es que lo ha dejado todo para el último día. Ayer escuché en la radio que Januzaj iba a entrar al campo y flipé, me acuerdo perfectamente de que la semana pasada como muy tarde leí un artículo que decía que estaba sin equipo y se iba a ir a la MLS. Pues nada, una semana después, jugando la Champions después de casi 3 meses sin entrenar. Y lo de Isco lo mismo, a Isco podías haberlo fichado el 1 de enero para tenerlo entrenando el primer día de pretemporada.

Yo no creo que Monchi dé para ser "fichador" en un equipo grande, los objetivos y los riesgos son muy distintos. Pero siempre he pensado que para las cosas de sota, caballo, rey de comprar barato, vender caro, y ejecutar las cosas con tiempo y seriedad para dar guerra desde la jornada 1 era un mega crack, ideal para un equipo de segunda fila tipo Sevilla, Valencia o Villarreal. En esos equipos no te puedes permitir tirar las 4 primeras jornadas a la basura.

La verdad es que estoy muy sorprendido de la mierda de equipo que ha montado el Sevilla. No descarto que Monchi esté buscando que lo echen o le abran la gatera de la dimisión.


----------



## El Juani (7 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡Alivio por Benzema!*
> 
> El delantero francés no tiene dañada la rodilla derecha por la lesión que sufrió en el partido contra el Celtic, según ha adelantado Josep Pedrerol en el Twitch de ‘El Chiringuito’.



Pero vaya va a descansar segurísimo ante el Mallorca.

Lo de Militao pues más o menos lo mismo. Un problema muscular en la pierna izquierda y no se sabe realmente la lesión. Mañana tiene una resonancia.


----------



## VYP de Álava (7 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El sentido de ver la Champions cada año es ver como PSG y City arrasan en la fase de grupos y luego en eliminatorias la cagan. Y ver al jeque rabioso del PSG, claro, que sigue pensando que con dinero se compra todo.
> 
> Llevamos más de una década asi. Algún año ya por probabilidad la acabarán ganando y nos lo venderán como algo histórico, algo inenarrable... Pero de momento este año al menos uno de los dos volverá a fracasar, a pesar de jugar con recursos ilimitados. Mientras tanto los históricos (Real Madrid, Bayern, Liverpool...) se la siguen llevando.
> 
> El Sevilla siempre hace lo mismo: monta plantillón con fichajes mega baratos, vende luego para hacer caja y otra vez a empezar. Pero vamos, que si vendes a 4 titulares para traer a Isco, no puedes esperar ser competitivo y esas cosas, al menos a corto plazo.



Lo de Isco es surrealista, y se acabarán cargando a Lopetegui cuando le han colocado semejante fardo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El sentido de ver la Champions cada año es ver como PSG y City arrasan en la fase de grupos y luego en eliminatorias la cagan. Y ver al jeque rabioso del PSG, claro, que sigue pensando que con dinero se compra todo.
> 
> Llevamos más de una década asi. Algún año ya por probabilidad la acabarán ganando y nos lo venderán como algo histórico, algo inenarrable... Pero de momento este año al menos uno de los dos volverá a fracasar, a pesar de jugar con recursos ilimitados. Mientras tanto los históricos (Real Madrid, Bayern, Liverpool...) se la siguen llevando.
> 
> El Sevilla siempre hace lo mismo: monta plantillón con fichajes mega baratos, vende luego para hacer caja y otra vez a empezar. Pero vamos, que si vendes a 4 titulares para traer a Isco, no puedes esperar ser competitivo y esas cosas, al menos a corto plazo.



Joder, como cuando el sevilla de gonzalez de caldas se gasto 2000 millones de pelas, una cantidad grande si se trataba de un jugaador.... pero es que se gasto 2000 millones en nueve tios, y vasili tsartas era el mejor de todos, todo lo demas aun peor, una basura..... consecuentemente fueron a segunda, claro...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Sep 2022)

3 meses, 90 días....para el aterrizaje de massana en la casa blanca....


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Sep 2022)

Lo que dice la prensa:



La realidad: GOL CANTADO = FALLADO


----------



## Roedr (7 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Lo que dice la prensa:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1182581
> 
> 
> ...



Ese fallo demuestra que el gran Vini aún tiene que mejorar su eficacia goleadora. No puede perdonar estas ocasiones. 

Con CR7 uno ya estaba cantando el gol con una ocasión así.


----------



## Silluzollope (7 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El problema del Sevilla este año es que lo ha dejado todo para el último día. Ayer escuché en la radio que Januzaj iba a entrar al campo y flipé, me acuerdo perfectamente de que la semana pasada como muy tarde leí un artículo que decía que estaba sin equipo y se iba a ir a la MLS. Pues nada, una semana después, jugando la Champions después de casi 3 meses sin entrenar. Y lo de Isco lo mismo, a Isco podías haberlo fichado el 1 de enero para tenerlo entrenando el primer día de pretemporada.
> 
> Yo no creo que Monchi dé para ser "fichador" en un equipo grande, los objetivos y los riesgos son muy distintos. Pero siempre he pensado que para las cosas de sota, caballo, rey de comprar barato, vender caro, y ejecutar las cosas con tiempo y seriedad para dar guerra desde la jornada 1 era un mega crack, ideal para un equipo de segunda fila tipo Sevilla, Valencia o Villarreal. En esos equipos no te puedes permitir tirar las 4 primeras jornadas a la basura.
> 
> La verdad es que estoy muy sorprendido de la mierda de equipo que ha montado el Sevilla. No descarto que Monchi esté buscando que lo echen o le abran la gatera de la dimisión.



Monchi vive de tres pelotazos como Alves o Rakitic y poco más. Por algún raro motivo la prensa le adora, pero últimamente lo que hace es rajar del Madrid y malvender jugadores al Barça. El tiene la culpa de lo que pasa pero al que echarán será a Lopetegui


----------



## Roedr (7 Sep 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Monchi vive de tres pelotazos como Alves o Rakitic y poco más. Por algún raro motivo la prensa le adora, pero últimamente lo que hace es rajar del Madrid y malvender jugadores al Barça. El tiene la culpa de lo que pasa pero al que echarán será a Lopetegui



En la Roma demostró su nivelón.


----------



## vegahermosa (7 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Lo que dice la prensa:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1182581
> 
> 
> ...



se confio


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El problema del Sevilla este año es que lo ha dejado todo para el último día. Ayer escuché en la radio que Januzaj iba a entrar al campo y flipé, me acuerdo perfectamente de que la semana pasada como muy tarde leí un artículo que decía que estaba sin equipo y se iba a ir a la MLS. Pues nada, una semana después, jugando la Champions después de casi 3 meses sin entrenar. Y lo de Isco lo mismo, a Isco podías haberlo fichado el 1 de enero para tenerlo entrenando el primer día de pretemporada.
> 
> Yo no creo que Monchi dé para ser "fichador" en un equipo grande, los objetivos y los riesgos son muy distintos. Pero siempre he pensado que para las cosas de sota, caballo, rey de comprar barato, vender caro, y ejecutar las cosas con tiempo y seriedad para dar guerra desde la jornada 1 era un mega crack, ideal para un equipo de segunda fila tipo Sevilla, Valencia o Villarreal. En esos equipos no te puedes permitir tirar las 4 primeras jornadas a la basura.
> 
> La verdad es que estoy muy sorprendido de la mierda de equipo que ha montado el Sevilla. No descarto que Monchi esté buscando que lo echen o le abran la gatera de la dimisión.



El año pasado contaba Alvarez de Mom que el Sevilla tenía una ficha senior sin poder usar, son 17, las de formación etc, luego venden que Monchi es un genio y el Madrid una mierda.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ese fallo demuestra que el gran Vini aún tiene que mejorar su eficacia goleadora. No puede perdonar estas ocasiones.
> 
> Con CR7 uno ya estaba cantando el gol con una ocasión así.



Cristiano tuvo temporadas que también fallaba lo su yo, que ya se ha olvidado. Vinicius no va a meter los goles de Ronaldo ni los de Messi, son anormalidades estadísticas, pero con 25-30 por temporada y asistencias puede servir para ganar bastantes títulos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Sep 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Monchi vive de tres pelotazos como Alves o Rakitic y poco más. Por algún raro motivo la prensa le adora, pero últimamente lo que hace es rajar del Madrid y malvender jugadores al Barça. El tiene la culpa de lo que pasa pero al que echarán será a Lopetegui



La reputación de Monchi no viene los dos o tres buenos que fichó y luego vendió caro, tipo Alves o Rakitic.

La reputación de Monchi viene de las chorrocientas medicridades que ha fichado por cuatro perras y colocado a precio de mineral de meteorito interestelar después de sacarles un par de temporadas buenas que no han sido capaces de replicar en ningún otro sitio. Tipo Baptista, Krychowiak, Lenglet, Gameiro, Fazio, Poulsen, Aleix Vidal... los hay por docenas. En breve Diego Carlos y Koundé se sumarán a la lista. En eso es, indiscutiblemente, un puto crack. Pero claro, eso sólo sirve en un club vendedor, en un grande lo que prima es comprar al precio que sea y no tener que vender porque el jugador es demasiado bueno para venderlo, y para eso Monchi no sirve.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Al PSG le llevo al doblete en Francia y a la final de Champions en la misma temporada y no fue suficiente para el jeque.
> 
> Con un equipo de mataos, les hizo ganar la Shempions en 2020 a los de Londres.
> 
> ...



¿No han echado también al del Leipzig? Es un cuidado pues muy claro.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿No han echado también al del Leipzig? Es un cuidado pues muy claro.



Pues si, le han echado esta tarde loooooool. Aparentemente el equipo lo cogerá Marco Rose, que duró una temporada en el Dortmund, aunque en el Gladbach no lo hizo mal del todo.


----------



## El chepa (7 Sep 2022)

Monchi también compra mucha mierda. Si nos fiamos del saldo compras-ventas de transfermarket de los últimos 10 años, el Cerdilla está en el puesto 54 con +65 millones, ha tenido que invertir 705 millones para vender por 770 millones, y eso contando con que ahora ya no tienen ni una mierda que vender.
Málaga, Athletic de Bilbao, Real Sociedad tienen mejor saldo. Los mejores son Benfica (+648M), Ajax (461), Oporto (438), Lille, Salzburgo y Lyon, que invierten en producto fresco. Monchi los compra cuando ya apuntan maneras, pero gastando más fichas que un chino.

Gastos e ingresos en fichajes


----------



## hartman (7 Sep 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Monchi también compra mucha mierda. Si nos fiamos del saldo compras-ventas de transfermarket de los últimos 10 años, el Cerdilla está en el puesto 54 con +65 millones, ha tenido que invertir 705 millones para vender por 770 millones, y eso contando con que ahora ya no tienen ni una mierda que vender.
> Málaga, Athletic de Bilbao, Real Sociedad tienen mejor saldo. Los mejores son Benfica (+648M), Ajax (461), Oporto (438), Lille, Salzburgo y Lyon, que invierten en producto fresco. Monchi los compra cuando ya apuntan maneras, pero gastando más fichas que un chino.
> 
> Gastos e ingresos en fichajes



tu avatar esta cogido de la peli y si no nos enfadamos?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Sep 2022)

Que partido veréis hoy? El inter va Bayern?


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Sep 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Monchi también compra mucha mierda. Si nos fiamos del saldo compras-ventas de transfermarket de los últimos 10 años, el Cerdilla está en el puesto 54 con +65 millones, ha tenido que invertir 705 millones para vender por 770 millones, y eso contando con que ahora ya no tienen ni una mierda que vender.
> Málaga, Athletic de Bilbao, Real Sociedad tienen mejor saldo. Los mejores son Benfica (+648M), Ajax (461), Oporto (438), Lille, Salzburgo y Lyon, que invierten en producto fresco. Monchi los compra cuando ya apuntan maneras, pero gastando más fichas que un chino.
> 
> Gastos e ingresos en fichajes



Hay amigo, y lo bien que nos lo han vendido, Monchi es un genio, es un crack, el SEvilla tal y cual, sin embargo otro equipo no tiene dirección deportiva, tira millones, ficha mierdas, etc. Luego cuando se ven los datos como tu has puesto se ven las mentiras de nuestra amada prensa.


----------



## El chepa (7 Sep 2022)

hartman dijo:


> tu avatar esta cogido de la peli y si no nos enfadamos?



Sip. El francotirador, Manuel de Blas. Así me gusta.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> se confio



No es bueno. Es un jugador de nivel medio. Tasa de acierto deñ 50%.


----------



## xilebo (7 Sep 2022)

*Por lo que pueda pasar*


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Sep 2022)

No se baila en campos de fútbol, en general. Para éso están las pistas de baile de las discotecas.



xilebo dijo:


> *Por lo que pueda pasar*


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Sep 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Monchi también compra mucha mierda. Si nos fiamos del saldo compras-ventas de transfermarket de los últimos 10 años, el Cerdilla está en el puesto 54 con +65 millones, ha tenido que invertir 705 millones para vender por 770 millones, y eso contando con que ahora ya no tienen ni una mierda que vender.
> (...)
> Los mejores son Benfica (+648M), Ajax (461), Oporto (438), Lille, Salzburgo y Lyon, que invierten en producto fresco. Monchi los compra cuando ya apuntan maneras, pero gastando más fichas que un chino.



Ya, pero de esa lista ninguno juega en una liga del nivel del Sevilla, ni ha ganado 4 UEFAs en esos 10 años. Que la Copa de la UEFA al Madrid no le sirve ni como pisapapeles para el ujier, pero para el Sevilla (o para el Benfica, el Lyon o incluso el Ajax) una es un logro, y 4 es la rehostia. Si el Benfica vende a 5 y no ficha a nadie, el año siguiente está jugando Champions al 99%. Si el Sevilla vende a 5 y no ficha a nadie, queda en mitad de tabla. Y coger los últimos 10 años es un poco tramposo, porque el Sevilla es un club consolidado, mejor coger los últimos 20 cuando acababan de subir de Segunda y pasaban penurias. Aparte que de esos 10 años, en 2 Monchi ni siquiera estaba en el Sevilla.

En fin, que tampoco me quiero erigir en defensor de Monchi. Me parece buenísimo en lo suyo y ya está, y me extraña que la haya cagado como la ha cagado este año (parece).


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Que partido veréis hoy? El inter va Bayern?




inter bayern
y el del farsa (hasta que marcase el farsa: ahi lo quito)
2 ventanas abiertas

quien necesite enlaces que mande privado


----------



## Edu.R (7 Sep 2022)

Me pongo el Multishempions, a ver que tal la noche.


----------



## El Juani (7 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Hay amigo, y lo bien que nos lo han vendido, Monchi es un genio, es un crack, el SEvilla tal y cual, sin embargo otro equipo no tiene dirección deportiva, tira millones, ficha mierdas, etc. Luego cuando se ven los datos como tu has puesto se ven las mentiras de nuestra amada prensa.



Comparaban el trabajo de Monchi en el Sevilla en el tema de fichajes con lo que hacía el Oporto que compraba barato en ligas sudamericanas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> inter bayern
> y el del farsa (hasta que marcase el farsa: ahi lo quito)
> 2 ventanas abiertas
> 
> quien necesite enlaces que mande privado



Si marca el equipo ese raro que juega contra el palancas, lo pondré.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Sep 2022)

Que grande Inzaghi, ahora entrenador del Inter, como pasa el tiempo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Sep 2022)

Que golazo del bayern


----------



## vurvujo (7 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Me alegro de que Mbappe no viniera. Estas cifras son absolutamente obscenas y en pocos años van a cargarse el fútbol.
> 
> *El atacante de 23 años recibió un bono de renovación de más de 125 millones de euros, sumado a los 250 'kilos' en salarios por tres temporadas.*



¿La prima de renovación también paga el casi 50% de impuestos?

De serlo estamos hablando de 62.5 millones de prima en los bolsillos del tortguo, más casi 42 millones cada año; 187.5 millones limpios en tres años, 62.5 por año. En salarios debe ser el jugador mejor pagado del mundo, nadie de la NBA, NFL gana eso, en fútbol tampoco.


----------



## vurvujo (7 Sep 2022)

El Liverpool perdiendo, de momento, en Nápoles.

¿Se quiere ir Klopp al paro junto con Tuchel?


----------



## Edu.R (7 Sep 2022)

El Nápoles fockando gostosamente. 2-0 fallando un penalti y un remate sin portero. Podría ir 4-0.


----------



## VYP de Álava (7 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Por lo que pueda pasar*



Lo de los bailecitos es de vergüenza ajena


----------



## Edu.R (7 Sep 2022)

Gol del Viktoria Plzen


----------



## El chepa (7 Sep 2022)

Flipando con la defensa del Liverpool, todos andando, me cuesta creerlo pero... ¿cama a Klopp?


----------



## Edu.R (7 Sep 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Flipando con la defensa del Liverpool, todos andando, me cuesta creerlo pero... ¿cama a Klopp?



3-0 con un penalti fallado y un remate a puerta vacia que saca un defensa. Vamos, que podría rozar el ridículo espantoso.

Los centrales para que no jueguen en un mes.


----------



## xilebo (7 Sep 2022)

*Olofsson, fichaje de última hora*

El Real Madrid ha hecho oficial este miércoles la incorporación de la centrocampista nórdica, que llega procedente del Racing Louisville.


----------



## qbit (7 Sep 2022)

Kroos no se corta un pelo y tira al suelo la teoría más extendida en el fútbol europeo


El alemán fue preguntado en el podcast OMR por la superioridad de la Premier League sobre el resto de ligas y sorprendió con estas declaraciones.




as.com


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Sep 2022)

Fichajazo: ¡Grande FloPer!



xilebo dijo:


> *Olofsson, fichaje de última hora*
> 
> El Real Madrid ha hecho oficial este miércoles la incorporación de la centrocampista nórdica, que llega procedente del Racing Louisville.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> El Liverpool perdiendo, de momento, en Nápoles.
> 
> ¿Se quiere ir Klopp al paro junto con Tuchel?



Mas bien quieren que se vaya...no creo que sea solo en España donde los jugadores echan al entrenador dejandose perder.

El fin de temporada pasada les hizo pupa ...


----------



## El Juani (7 Sep 2022)

Es que telita la defensa del Liverpool. Una verdadera vergüenza.


----------



## Roedr (7 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Mas bien quieren que se vaya...no creo que sea solo en España donde los jugadores echan al entrenador dejandose perder.
> 
> El fin de temporada pasada les hizo pupa ...



yo pensaba que estas cosas no les pasaban a los super-mega entrenadores


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Sep 2022)

Tomad madridistas tomad!!!!!!!!
Hemos vuelto!!!!!


----------



## Roedr (7 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 3-0 con un penalti fallado y un remate a puerta vacia que saca un defensa. Vamos, que podría rozar el ridículo espantoso.
> 
> Los centrales para que no jueguen en un mes.



De estar a un no-paradón de Courtois de ganar la Champions a hacer el ridi en tres meses. Lo que es la seguridad y confianza.


----------



## Roedr (7 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tomad madridistas tomad!!!!!!!!
> Hemos vuelto!!!!!



quiénes, fofana y masana?


----------



## Roedr (7 Sep 2022)

Menuda exhibición de la Premier en Shempions


----------



## Andr3ws (7 Sep 2022)

Locura final en el partido del Patetic.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> quiénes, fofana y masana?


----------



## Edu.R (7 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menuda exhibición de la Premier en Shempions



Pues un poco de todo. El Chelsea y el Liverpool mal, y ojo porque son grupos tramposos. Al Tottenham le ha costado y el Shitty se va a pasear.

Pero vamos, que para el cash que manejan, la diferencia con otras Ligas se nota poco y a veces no es palpable.

La semana que viene tenemos el Bayern - Barcelona que puede dar varias pistas, y ya veremos si Chelsea/Liverpool se meten en la zona roja. Lo demás yo creo que se irá viendo sobre la marcha, hara falta alguna jornada más.


----------



## Roedr (7 Sep 2022)

Creeis que el Farsa puede competir por la Champions este año?. Este año parecen otros, pero no sé si me estoy dejando llevar por el sesgo de los medios.


----------



## VYP de Álava (7 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menuda exhibición de la Premier en Shempions



Liga de granjeros, con mucha pasta eso si


----------



## El Juani (7 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Creeis que el Farsa puede competir por la Champions este año?. Este año parecen otros, pero no sé si me estoy dejando llevar por el sesgo de los medios.



Quitando City, PSG, Bayern y Real Madrid, desde mi punto de vista los veo ahí, al menos compitiendo y no haciendo ridículos de años anteriores. Veo a los equipos ingleses a un nivel menor que otras temporadas y después hay otro asunto que veo que es importantísimo y que mucha gente obvia: tenemos *MUNDIAL* a finales de año. Eso también va a provocar una incertidumbre en la recta final de la temporada el año que viene, lesiones, cuestión física, etc.


----------



## Roedr (7 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Quitando City, PSG, Bayern y Real Madrid, desde mi punto de vista los veo ahí, al menos compitiendo y no haciendo ridículos de años anteriores. Veo a los equipos ingleses a un nivel menor que otras temporadas y después hay otro asunto que veo que es importantísimo y que mucha gente obvia: tenemos *MUNDIAL* a finales de año. Eso también va a provocar una incertidumbre en la recta final de la temporada el año que viene, lesiones, cuestión física, etc.



Kross no va a jugar el mundial. Nos vendrá de perlas.


----------



## El Juani (7 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Kross no va a jugar el mundial. Nos vendrá de perlas.



Sí, pero tenemos a otros muchos que no. No sé... me genera muchas dudas al respecto. 

Siempre decía que el Barça pegaba un pequeño bajón o bache sobre finales de año y el Madrid le ocurría siempre después de año nuevo, por febrero o ahí, que es cuando se dejaban algunos puntos. Pero claro, eso depende de muchas cosas. Este año con el puto Mundial, que es una locura fechas y demás, pues más aún. Lamentable.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Creeis que el Farsa puede competir por la Champions este año?. Este año parecen otros, pero no sé si me estoy dejando llevar por el sesgo de los medios.



Yo creo que serán 2º de grupo y hasta Cuartos (Presumible cruce asequible en Octavos). Eso si que lo veo. Siempre puede haber petardazo en Milán, pero tienen suficiente pólvora arriba como para "arreglar" sus petardazos.

El problema del Barcelona NO es este año. Este año son y serán competitivos, el problema es toda la hipoteca que han montado y que se notará en 2-3 temporadas.

Es que si encima este año no son competitivos, estamos hablando del risión padre.  Lo de la cantera no existe ya, han tenido que hipotecarse haciendo 8 fichajes a golpe de talonario, pero bueno, esta gente cambia de discurso según le interesa, tampoco vamos a descubrirlo ahora.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Quitando City, PSG, Bayern y Real Madrid, desde mi punto de vista los veo ahí, al menos compitiendo y no haciendo ridículos de años anteriores. Veo a los equipos ingleses a un nivel menor que otras temporadas y después hay otro asunto que veo que es importantísimo y que mucha gente obvia: tenemos *MUNDIAL* a finales de año. Eso también va a provocar una incertidumbre en la recta final de la temporada el año que viene, lesiones, cuestión física, etc.



El Mundial va a estar superinteresante porque normalmente los jugadores buenos llegan a junio fundidísimos, muchos partidos se juegan casi andando o poniendo autobuses porque no les da el físico ya, a finales de junio y normalmente en un sitio en el que hace bastante calor. Con el Mundial en noviembre van a llegar como motos y a jugar como tales, y a cambio toda la demigrancia que se veía antes en el Mundial se va a ver en las últimas jornadas de liga.

Por otro lado, los que no tienen muchos mundialistas van a llegar con menos partidos a final de temporada. Normalmente, en la jornada 38 el Madrid habrá jugado 50 y pico partidos y el Espanyol por poner un ejemplo 38. Ahora, la mayoría del Madrid va a llegar a lo mejor con 60 partidos, y el Espanyol va a seguir con 38, con alguna excepción de alguna selección menor. Cuidadín con esos partidos de final de temporada.


----------



## El Juani (7 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El Mundial va a estar superinteresante porque normalmente los jugadores buenos llegan a junio fundidísimos, muchos partidos se juegan casi andando o poniendo autobuses porque no les da el físico ya, a finales de junio y normalmente en un sitio en el que hace bastante calor. Con el Mundial en noviembre van a llegar como motos y a jugar como tales, y a cambio toda la demigrancia que se veía antes en el Mundial se va a ver en las últimas jornadas de liga.
> 
> Por otro lado, los que no tienen muchos mundialistas van a llegar con menos partidos a final de temporada. Normalmente, en la jornada 38 el Madrid habrá jugado 50 y pico partidos y el Espanyol por poner un ejemplo 38. Ahora, la mayoría del Madrid va a llegar a lo mejor con 60 partidos, y el Espanyol va a seguir con 38, con alguna excepción de alguna selección menor. Cuidadín con esos partidos de final de temporada.



Es así. Y depende de cuántas competiciones estén disputando esos equipos. Esta temporada va a estar interesante por eso mismo, hay un mundial en una fecha jodidísima.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Es así. Y depende de cuántas competiciones estén disputando esos equipos. Esta temporada va a estar interesante por eso mismo, hay un mundial en una fecha jodidísima.



La temporada puede dar muchas vueltas. Antes del Mundial no ganas nada, pero puedes perder mucho. Lo prioritario es estar arriba en Liga (33-35 pts estaría muy muy bien), clasificarte para octavos de Champions, y luego ya se verá a partir de enero. Para mi este primer tramo de temporada cuenta "poco" en el sentido de que solo sirve para eliminar rivales, pero nada más.


----------



## El Juani (7 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La temporada puede dar muchas vueltas. Antes del Mundial no ganas nada, pero puedes perder mucho. Lo prioritario es estar arriba en Liga (33-35 pts estaría muy muy bien), clasificarte para octavos de Champions, y luego ya se verá a partir de enero. Para mi este primer tramo de temporada cuenta "poco" en el sentido de que solo sirve para eliminar rivales, pero nada más.



Bastante de acuerdo, pero sí que hay que darle importancia a este inicio de temporada en cuanto a posicionarse arriba y no fallar mucho. No sabe lo que puede ocurrir después.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (8 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Creeis que el Farsa puede competir por la Champions este año?. Este año parecen otros, pero no sé si me estoy dejando llevar por el sesgo de los medios.



Disculpe, parecen otros porque... ¡son otros !  

- Lewandoski # Braithwathe # eltronkdejong
- Kounde# Sergi Roberto 
- Christesen + Araujo # Pique + Lenglet
- Rafinha# Riqui Puig
- Dembele# Dembelelesionadojugandoalaplay

No hay color 

Ahora bien, la Liga va a ser muy emocionante pero para la Champions creo que City, Bayern o incluso PSG se los comen.

Habrá que ver cómo reaccionan cuando se enfrenten a un equipo de verdad y pierdan, por ahora solo se han enfrentado a bandas o equipos limitados y con el unico equipo decente quedaron 0 a 0.

Plantillón que veremos como acomete las grandes citas


----------



## Paobas (8 Sep 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Liga de granjeros, con mucha pasta eso si



De hecho todas son ligas de granjeros y todos los equipos del mundo, menos los 6 o 7 que aspiran a la Champions, malísimos todos. Claro que sí.


----------



## El Juani (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## feps (8 Sep 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> Disculpe, parecen otros porque... ¡son otros !
> 
> - Lewandoski # Braithwathe # eltronkdejong
> - Kounde# Sergi Roberto
> ...



La Liga se la llevará el Farsa, porque además de los sempiternos motivos extradeportivos, ahora han confeccionado una plantilla top. En cuanto a la Champions, el City es claro favorito porque han fichado la guinda de su colosal pastel.

Respecto al Madrid, que sea lo que Dios quiera, como siempre.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Sep 2022)

Bueno, este fin de semana el Mallorca en casa, huelga decir que 3 pts si o si, y luego viene el Leipzig que con sus irregularidades nunca se sabe.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (8 Sep 2022)

Clamor contra la "vergüenza" del Liverpool y su "fútbol suicida": ¿Fin de ciclo de Klopp?


El apocalipsis futbolístico que sufrió el Liverpool en Nápoles, en un partido para el olvido en el que perdió 4-1 en el Diego Armando Maradona Stadium, ha generado duras críticas e




www.marca.com





¿Owen no decía que el Liverpool era mucho mejor equipo que el Madrid y que si se volvía a jugar la final de la Champions la ganaban con la gorra? ¿Ka pachao?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Clamor contra la "vergüenza" del Liverpool y su "fútbol suicida": ¿Fin de ciclo de Klopp?
> 
> 
> El apocalipsis futbolístico que sufrió el Liverpool en Nápoles, en un partido para el olvido en el que perdió 4-1 en el Diego Armando Maradona Stadium, ha generado duras críticas e
> ...



oJALA SE ACABE la era klopp de la PRESION adelantada


----------



## Woden (8 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> La Liga se la llevará el Farsa, porque además de los sempiternos motivos extradeportivos, ahora han confeccionado una plantilla top. En cuanto a la Champions, el City es claro favorito porque han fichado la guinda de su colosal pastel.
> 
> Respecto al Madrid, que sea lo que Dios quiera, como siempre.



El Madrid tiene mejor platilla y mejor equipo que el Barça pero este tiene a Felandowsi en estado de gracia (y nos a Benzema renqueante ahora) y a Roures que es el auténtico crack.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Sep 2022)

Siendo optimistas el único "9" (nótense las comillas) del RM, por obra y gracia de la desleal planificación deportiva del sinvergüenza de FloPer, estará disponible el 2 de octubre, en casa, ante el Atlético Osasuna

Se perdería: RM-Mallorca, RM- Leipzig y Patético-RM... (y 2 partidos con Francia).

¡Grande FloPer!

*Comodines florentinistas. Utilícense con moderación pues generan estulticia crónica*: 
_- Haaland se lesiona mucho. 
- Haaland no quería ser suplente de Benzemá. 
- Mbappé y Haaland eran dos gallos en un mismo corral. _


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> El Madrid tiene mejor platilla y mejor equipo que el Barça pero este tiene a Felandowsi en estado de gracia (y nos a Benzema renqueante ahora) y a Roures que es el auténtico crack.



El objetivo, _"goal"_ en inglés, en el fútbol, es conseguir goles, españolización de _"goals"_ en inglés. 

Es decir, el objetivo en el fútbol es conseguir objetivos... Y ¿cuál es el objetivo? *Meter el balón entre 3 putos palos.* Más sencillo imposible. El encanto del fútbol es que es muy jodido meter el balón entre los 3 palos.

Los especialistas en meter goles, llamados goleadores, son los putos astros de este deporte... son los que deciden partidos y deciden títulos. Es por ello que cuesta mucho dinero ficharlos y cuesta mucho dinero mantenerlos.

*FloPer, un gangster de la construcción que se ha perpetuado en el RM con el amparo de los socios, ha priorizado saquear al RM con una timo-reforma del estadio a reforzar el ataque del RM. 

Laporta, un descerebrado barcelonista, ha puesto cara a un bochornoso rescate al FCB y ha fichado a uno de los mejores goleadores de la historia reciente del fútbol.*


----------



## Roedr (8 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1183238
> 
> 
> Siendo optimistas el único "9" (nótense las comillas) del RM, por obra y gracia de la desleal planificación deportiva del sinvergüenza de FloPer, estará disponible el 2 de octubre, en casa, ante el Atlético Osasuna
> ...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Sep 2022)

Resta las 4 que ha ganado el FCB durante su presidencia.

- La de 2002 se ganó con el RM que había construído Don Lorenzo Sanz.
- 2014, 2016-2018 se ganaron gracias, por encima de todo, de CR7, fichajazo de Ramón Calderón.
- 2022 por cadena de milagros en compesación del karma por la que no ganó la Quinta del Buitre en 1988.

Cuando FloPer se fotografía con la Orejonas por detrás está saqueando al RM con reformas y traspasos ruinosos.



Roedr dijo:


>


----------



## Roedr (8 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Resta las 4 que ha ganado el FCB durante su presidencia.
> 
> - La de 2002 se ganó con el RM que había construído Don Lorenzo Sanz.
> - 2014, 2016-2018 se ganaron gracias, por encima de todo, de CR7, fichajazo de Ramón Calderón.
> ...



Claro, y cuando Floren se retrata con el Bernabéu a la espalda está saqueando el legado de Bernabéu.

Usa el cuaderno Rubio de sumas y restas como quieras. Floren ha ganada ya 5 copas de Europa, más que la mayoría de clubes que rivalizan con el Madrid.

Grávatelo: Floren es, a años luz, el mejor presidente de una institución deportiva del mundo.


----------



## feps (8 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> El Madrid tiene mejor platilla y mejor equipo que el Barça pero este tiene a Felandowsi en estado de gracia (y nos a Benzema renqueante ahora) y a Roures que es el auténtico crack.



El Madrid ni tiene mejor plantilla (compara ambos banquillos) ni tiene a Mediapro.


----------



## Roedr (8 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> *El Madrid ni tiene mejor plantilla (compara ambos banquillos) ni tiene a Mediapro.*



Salvo Mediapro, y la falta de banquillo en la delantera, tenemos mejor plantilla que el Farsa en todas las líneas. El centro de campo/defensa/portero que tenemos hay que escarbar mucho en la historia del Madrid para ver semejante plantillón.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Grávatelo: Floren es, a años luz, el mejor presidente de una institución deportiva del mundo.



¿Por qué está Mbappé en el PSG, Haaland en el City, Lewandowsli en el FCB y el RM sin 9 para todo septiembre?


----------



## ironpipo (8 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Que maravilla colega
Ni la España del Tikitaka oiga


----------



## El chepa (8 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que serán 2º de grupo y hasta Cuartos (Presumible cruce asequible en Octavos). Eso si que lo veo. Siempre puede haber petardazo en Milán, pero tienen suficiente pólvora arriba como para "arreglar" sus petardazos.
> 
> El problema del Barcelona NO es este año. Este año son y serán competitivos, el problema es toda la hipoteca que han montado y que se notará en 2-3 temporadas.
> 
> Es que si encima este año no son competitivos, estamos hablando del risión padre.  Lo de la cantera no existe ya, han tenido que hipotecarse haciendo 8 fichajes a golpe de talonario, pero bueno, esta gente cambia de discurso según le interesa, tampoco vamos a descubrirlo ahora.



Ojo que si el Barsa palma contra el Bayern la semana que viene tendrá difícil ser primero de grupo, y ahí lo normal es que en octavos le toque un inglés (dando por hecho que Liverpool y Chelsea se van a recuperar) o el PSG, ya que no podría cruzarse ni con Bayern, ni con Madrid ni con Atleti. La victoria del Bayern ayer en San Siro hace que el Barsa esté a un bombo malo del abismo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Por qué está Mbappé en el PSG, Haaland en el City, Lewandowsli en el FCB y el RM sin 9 para todo septiembre?



Porque la intención es acudir al mercado de invierno tras el mundial, que no va a dejar de ser igual que cualquier mercado de verano.
Mejor eso que gastarse 60 millones en massanas o nkukus de la vida.

Lewandosky está muy bien en el Barcelona, 60 millones por un tío de 35 años es cosa de clubs como el PSG ( QUE NO HA GANADO NINGUNA CHAMPIOS).

Haalan me temo que juega en el city por una cuestión Económica, por qué si quería ganar títulos equipos como el Bayern o Liverpool estaban detrás de el, pero ha preferido ir a un equipo (QUE NO HA GANADO NINGUNA CHAMPIOS).

Sobre mbappe ha preferido ganar más en un club (QUE NO HA GANADO NINGUNA CHAMPIONS) a un proyecto deportivo serio, que por cierto le ofrecían otros grandes de Europa también, hay que ser memo para no darse cuenta que el Mohamed pago la cláusula liberatoria del pre contrato al real Madrid, y que por privacidad no se desvela, lo mismo te crees que un tío que ha ganado el derecho sobre la reconstrucción en países como Irak estaba negociando el contrato más caro de la historia con un deportista sin nada firmado.

El Chelsea se ha gastado 300 millones soLo para clasificarse para la Champions, con jugadores de medio pelo (EQUIPO QUE ESTE AÑO NO HA GANADO LA CHAMPIOS NI LA LIGA DE SU PAIS).

EL Liverpool (EQUIPO QUE ESTE AÑO NO HA GANADO LA CHAMPIOS NI SU LIGA) se ha gastado 100 millones en un único refuerzo.

El Bayer es el único que ha gastado más de lo normal ( de los grandes de verdad de Europa me refiero) y este año (NO HA GANADO LA CHAMPIOS).

Juventus, Milán e Inter mejor ni hablamos.

Así que el Madrid ha dado boleto a una obesos prejubilados (Marcelo e Isco) eternas promesas denigrantes (oodegard al Arsenal por 40 millones), un tío que ya no corría ( Casimiro al united por 80 millones), y ha fichado sin gastar un duro al que en teoría se le supone que será el mejor medio centro defensivo del mundo (ya veremos), por el camino el año pasado fichó a un enorme jugador (camavinga) por 45 millones, jóvenes con talento (Valverde, Rodrigo o vinicius) que por cierto (Han ganado la liga y la Champions).

En los últimos años el Madrid ha ganado cinco champions, alguna de ellas consecutivas (Algo inédito), mientras iba vendiendo a jugadores por el doble de lo que le habian costado (Ozil, di María, cristiano) que no han vuelto a tener el mismo nivel que en el Madrid.

La gran cagada de los últimos años se llama jovic, porque en teoría cualquiera habría fichado a hazard con los ojos cerrados.

Así que si, es un desastre, no juegan mbappe ni halland en el Madrid...... (Jugadores que por cierto no han ganado la Champions).


----------



## filets (8 Sep 2022)

La gran cagada es Hazard. Jovic costo 60 y aun podriamos pillar algo. Hazard son 160 tirados a la basura


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Sep 2022)

la OPORTUNIDAD PARA MARIANO


----------



## The Replicant (8 Sep 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Que maravilla colega
> Ni la España del Tikitaka oiga



Si lo hubiera marcado el Farça los mass mierda estarian hablando dos semanas que si el takataka que si su puta madre

Pero como lo marcó el Madrid es que el Celtic es muy malo


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Sep 2022)

- Lewandowski es 4 meses más joven que Benzemá. Si aceptamos el "_pulpo como animal de compañía_" de que a Benzemá le quedan 2 años buenos también deberíamos aplicárselo al primero. Los goleadores natos siguen marcando goles hasta con 60 años. Si CR7 estuviera en el RM, además de haber ganado 1 ó 2 Orejonas más, seguiría marcando goles.

- Mbappé es muy bueno pero es un flipado. Hubo o engaño o pésima gestión del fichaje por parte de FloPer. El relato oficial no se sostiene.

- Haaland era el fichaje.

- El fútbol inglés está inflado. Están tirando el dinero.

Yo no discuto que el RM sea el mejor y más grande club de la historia y del presente. Yo no discuto que sea más fácil ganar Copas de Europa en el RM que en cualquier otro club. Yo no discuto que fuera del RM haga mucho frío y sea jodido ganar la Copa de Europa.

Discuto que el RM se ha debilitado y discuto el futuro del RM:

*Es incomprensible que el único pseudo-9 del RM sea, únicamente, un tío que cumple 35 años en diciembre. No hay por donde cogerlo.*

- Vinicius no es ni será un crack
- Rodrygo parece un buen revulsivo pero no tiene pinta de crack
- Hazard tiene calidad pero es pasado muy pasado
- Benzemá está en la prórroga de su carrera
- Kroos en uno o dos años lo deja
- Modric está en la prórroga de la prórroga de su carrera
- A Carvajal y Nacho no les queda mucho...
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*
- Camavinga y Valverde tienen muy buena pinta
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*
- Tchouameni genera muchas dudas y tiene el listón de Casemiro muy alto
- Alaba + Rüdiger + Militao + Mendy (agenda 2030 en defensa): irregulares...





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Porque la intención es acudir al mercado de invierno tras el mundial, que no va a dejar de ser igual que cualquier mercado de verano.
> 
> Lewandosky está muy bien en el Barcelona, 60 millones por un tío de 35 años es cosa de clubs como el PSG ( QUE NO HA GANADO NINGUNA CHAMPIOS).
> 
> ...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Owen no decía que el Liverpool era mucho mejor equipo que el Madrid y que si se volvía a jugar la final de la Champions la ganaban con la gorra? ¿Ka pachao?



Owen en los medios británicos tiene el papel del payaso de la clase. Todo el mundo piensa que es medio tonto.


----------



## Roedr (8 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Por qué está Mbappé en el PSG, Haaland en el City, Lewandowsli en el FCB y el RM sin 9 para todo septiembre?




Porque el RM no tenía suficiente dinero, y tú no te ofreciste a pagarles su ficha. Sino ya los tendríamos. 

¿No te da vergüenza escribir semejantes gansadas?.


----------



## tHE DOG. (8 Sep 2022)

¿Qué precio tiene la bestia Valverde en el mercado? ¿200M?

Es el mejor centrocampista que ha tenido el Madrid en su historia. Y uno de los mejores jugadores de la historia del fútbol, solamente por su capacidad física, rapidez, resistencia, sacrificio, y su muy buena técnica, nunca ha habido otro igual.

Es una manada a trompicones, como Ronaldo, pero desde atrás. Tiene tanta rapidez, potencia, recorrido y peligro que igual no vuelve al centro y se queda en la derecha para aprovecharlo más. 

Es el mejor jugador del Madrid, un espectáculo, un pulmonazo incansable, impresiona como impresionaba ver defender y correr a Makeleke pero este en ataque es muy bueno también.

Entre Valverde y los mandingos hay espectáculo físico.


----------



## The Replicant (8 Sep 2022)

Lo que pasó en las pantallas del Camp Nou minutos antes del partido tiene a los culés ardiendo


El usuario de TikTok @Ikermengual._ subió a la red social esta imagen que emitieron en los videomarcadores del Camp Nou apenas 25 minutos antes del choque.




as.com





culerdos con el culo en llamas


----------



## xilebo (8 Sep 2022)

*El Madrid gana otra batalla*

El tercer gol del Madrid en Glasgow fue un compendio de precisión, dinamismo y talento. La acción duró 97 segundos, hubo 33 pases y participaron ocho jugadores.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Paobas (8 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Porque la intención es acudir al mercado de invierno tras el mundial, que no va a dejar de ser igual que cualquier mercado de verano.
> Mejor eso que gastarse 60 millones en massanas o nkukus de la vida.
> 
> Lewandosky está muy bien en el Barcelona, 60 millones por un tío de 35 años es cosa de clubs como el PSG ( QUE NO HA GANADO NINGUNA CHAMPIOS).
> ...



Bajo tu lógica argumental, Vallejo y Mariano son mucho más válidos porque han ganado ambos dos Champions. Argumento inteligente y sesudo donde los haya, oiga.


----------



## tHE DOG. (8 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Bajo tu lógica argumental, Vallejo y Mariano son mucho más válidos porque han ganado ambos dos Champions. Argumento inteligente y sesudo donde los haya, oiga.



Exactamente así. Yo he escuchado podcasts de ingleses del Guardian y la BBC donde hablaban de la calidad de Vallejo cuándo salió contra el City o el Chelsea, no recuerdo. Al ganar, su valor sube, la gente habla de ellos y al presidente del Chelsea o el Arsenal les cuadra ficharlos porque trae campeones de Europa del club más mítico.

La reacción de los fans del United a los fichajes de Varane y Casemiro en sus foros fue desproporcionada solo por venir del Madrid, mientras que ningún madridista lloraba su marcha y se alegraba. 

Todo esto es por ser de un equipo campeón. Incluso Mariano tiene más valor, por algo pagaban 20 millones por él.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (8 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> La Liga se la llevará el Farsa, porque además de los sempiternos motivos extradeportivos, ahora han confeccionado una plantilla top. En cuanto a la Champions, el City es claro favorito porque han fichado la guinda de su colosal pastel.
> 
> Respecto al Madrid, que sea lo que Dios quiera, como siempre.



Este año el City sí tiene todo lo que se necesita ... 

¿El Madrid?

¡¡ Hasta el final!! ¡¡Vamos Real!!


----------



## Roedr (8 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



haha es verdad, menuda mierda de golpeo


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (8 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Por qué está Mbappé en el PSG, Haaland en el City, Lewandowsli en el FCB y el RM sin 9 para todo septiembre?



Coño! Y Mariano que es?


----------



## El Juani (8 Sep 2022)

BROOOTTTTAAAALLLL


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> BROOOTTTTAAAALLLL



Joder,es un partido de una competicion organizada por la uefa,solo falta que modifiquen los videos que ya tienen hechos para no herir la sensibilidad del equipo local...

ahi pone claramente 20:36 no fue en medio del partido


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Porque el RM no tenía suficiente dinero, y tú no te ofreciste a pagarles su ficha. Sino ya los tendríamos.
> 
> ¿No te da vergüenza escribir semejantes gansadas?.



¿Por qué el RM no tiene suficiente dinero para acometer tales fichajes pero sí los tiene para poner un multimillonario techo y un multimillonario césped retráctil para, supuestamente, organizar eventos *ajenos al fútbol*?

¿Cuál es la prioridad del RM? ¿Fútbol o eventos ajenos al fútbol? *¿Si los eventos ajenos al fútbol son para financiar el fúbol por qué no tiene el RM sufciciente dinero para acometer fichajes?*

No me da vergüenza razonar y defender los intereses legítimos del RM. ¿No te da vergüenza a ti defender a FloPer, administrador desleal del RM?


----------



## El Juani (8 Sep 2022)

La peña está pitando... me imagino que el de la cuenta de twitter habrá querido decir lo ponen en el estadio de tu máximo rival y se ve levantando la Champions de la temporada pasada en el partido de inicio de Champions de tu equipo



ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,es un partido de una competicion organizada por la uefa,solo falta que modifiquen los videos que ya tienen hechos para no herir la sensibilidad del equipo local...
> 
> ahi pone claramente 20:36 no fue en medio del partido



Es el video de presentación de la champions y al parecer tenían que ponerlo sí o sí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Bajo tu lógica argumental, Vallejo y Mariano son mucho más válidos porque han ganado ambos dos Champions. Argumento inteligente y sesudo donde los haya, oiga.




Vallejo y Mariano desde luego son igual de invalidos que riqui Puig y Eric García, así que si, la diferencia es que han ganado La champions....y la liga.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Por qué el RM no tiene suficiente dinero para acometer tales fichajes pero sí los tiene para poner un multimillonario techo y un multimillonario césped retráctil para, supuestamente, organizar eventos *ajenos al fútbol*?
> 
> ¿Cuál es la prioridad del RM? ¿Fútbol o eventos ajenos al fútbol? *¿Si los eventos ajenos al fútbol son para financiar el fúbol por qué no tiene el RM sufciciente dinero para acometer fichajes?*
> 
> No me da vergüenza razonar y defender los intereses legítimos del RM. ¿No te da vergüenza a ti defender a FloPer, administrador desleal del RM?




La prioridad del real Madrid es obtener fondos mediante la explotación de sus propiedades y el marketing.
Puesto que como ya sabes es imposible que el Madrid compita de forma directa con los clubs estado e ingleses, además de palancas y tal.


----------



## vurvujo (8 Sep 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Flipando con la defensa del Liverpool, todos andando, me cuesta creerlo pero... ¿cama a Klopp?





El Juani dijo:


> Es que telita la defensa del Liverpool. Una verdadera vergüenza.




Mirad al tal Trent Alexander Arnold:


----------



## Roedr (8 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Por qué el RM no tiene suficiente dinero para acometer tales fichajes pero sí los tiene para poner un multimillonario techo y un multimillonario césped retráctil para, supuestamente, organizar eventos *ajenos al fútbol*?
> 
> ¿Cuál es la prioridad del RM? ¿Fútbol o eventos ajenos al fútbol? *¿Si los eventos ajenos al fútbol son para financiar el fúbol por qué no tiene el RM sufciciente dinero para acometer fichajes?*
> 
> No me da vergüenza razonar y defender los intereses legítimos del RM. ¿No te da vergüenza a ti defender a FloPer, administrador desleal del RM?



Yo te lo digo, porque al Madrid no le cae el dinero del cielo. A diferencia de ti, que te cae la trollería/tontería directamente de él.


----------



## Roedr (8 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La prioridad del real Madrid es obtener fondos mediante la explotación de sus propiedades y el marketing.
> Puesto que como ya sabes es imposible que el Madrid compita de forma directa con los clubs estado e ingleses, además de palancas y tal.



lo sabe de sobra, no pierdas el tiempo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> La gran cagada es Hazard. Jovic costo 60 y aun podriamos pillar algo. Hazard son 160 tirados a la basura



Todos sabemos que el seboso no valía los 160 ni aquí ni en el Chelsea, nunca fue el crack que quisieron vender desde Inglaterra, pero tampoco esperábamos esto evidentemente....


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo te lo digo, porque al Madrid no le cae el dinero del cielo. A diferencia de ti, que te cae la trollería/tontería directamente de él.



¿Qué coño trollería, tontería ni que niño muerto?

*¿Para qué coño pide el RM créditos para el puto techo y el puto césped retráctil si luego no puede fichar a un puto 9... y tiene que estar tirando de un tío de casi 35 años que ni siquiera es un 9?*

Si el RM no puede comprar jugadores ni pagar su sueldo ¿para qué cojones se endeuda aún más en una absurda y faraónica obra? *¿Acaso no hemos ganado las 14 Copas de Europa a cielo abierto?*

Es todo absurdo. Padecéis disonancia cognitiva y os desahogáis conmigo por contar la puta verdad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Qué coño trollería, tontería ni que niño muerto?
> 
> *¿Para qué coño pide el RM créditos para el puto techo y el puto césped retráctil si luego no puede fichar a un puto 9... y tiene que estar tirando de un tío de casi 35 años que ni siquiera es un 9?*
> 
> ...




Visca barca y visca Catalunya!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edu.R (8 Sep 2022)

Yo de lo de la 1º jornada sacaría pocas conclusiones. Lo importante es clasificarte, da igual si con 18 pts o con 7 pts y 4 empates Paco. Los cruces top llegan a finales de febrero, y ahi un equipo que ahora lo borda puede esar defenestrado, y al revés.

Quiero decir, si el Liverpool se clasifica de rebote, yo igualmente NO querría que me tocase en el sorteo. Porque la temporada es muy larga, muchos clubs lo saben, y no tiene sentido gastar ahora, cuando lo único que te puede pasar es que se te vaya un título, pero no vas a ganar nada. Y alomejor ahora tienes al Nápoles que acojona, y en febrero es una rémora.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1184046


----------



## sintripulacion (8 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Porque la intención es acudir al mercado de invierno tras el mundial, que no va a dejar de ser igual que cualquier mercado de verano.
> Mejor eso que gastarse 60 millones en massanas o nkukus de la vida.
> 
> Lewandosky está muy bien en el Barcelona, 60 millones por un tío de 35 años es cosa de clubs como el PSG ( QUE NO HA GANADO NINGUNA CHAMPIOS).
> ...



Tito Floren se encapricho en Mbappe y éste le utilizó vilmente para obtener un contrato megamillonario con el Psg.
Para cuando se dio cuenta de que el francés le había tomado el pelo, Halland ya había fichado por el City.
No es fácil buscar un 9 de garantías, pagar un pastizal por él, para que chupe banquillo con Benzema de titular indiscutible.
Después supongo que le ha pesado también en la decisión de no fichar de momento a nadie varios factores como que no podía fichar a ningún extracomunitario, que el mercado está totalmente inflado y las malas experiencias recientes con Hazard, Jovi o Mariano.
Visto lo visto se ha decidido tirar para adelante con lo que hay (recordamos que hay 3 delanteros en el banquillo) y esperar una mejor oportunidad tras el mundial y la posibilidad de fichar un buen sudamericano joven tras la nacionalización de Vini que estaba al caer (y que ya se ha concretado el día 2).
Los últimos 3 fichajes de sudamericanos jóvenes (Vini, Rodrigo y Valverde) han sido un gran acierto con un rendimiento increíble que nadie podía vislumbrar.
Así que no tiene ningún sentido ni fundamento la crítica del forero Tigris.


----------



## Roedr (8 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1184046



Vio la factura de luz que tenía que pagar por sus palacios y no pudo recuperarse del disgusto.

El coñazo que nos espera con esta pava que NO significa absolutamente nada para el mundo hispano, salvo la piratería de Gibraltar y Malvinas.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Visca barca y visca Catalunya!!!!!!!!



Viva Cataluña sin duda. Gran tierrra en donde nacieron 2 fundadores del RM y en donde hay, según me consta, 126 peñas del RM.

El FCB da asco, mucho asco. Lo que has puesto no se escribe ni en broma.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Viva Cataluña sin duda. Gran tierrra en donde nacieron 2 fundadores del RM y en donde hay, según me consta, 126 peñas del RM.
> 
> El FCB da asco, mucho asco. Lo que has puesto no se escribe ni en broma.



????
Soy catalan


----------



## Roedr (8 Sep 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Tito Floren se encapricho en Mbappe y éste le utilizó vilmente para obtener un contrato megamillonario con el Psg.
> Para cuando se dio cuenta de que el francés le había tomado el pelo, Halland ya había fichado por el City.
> No es fácil buscar un 9 de garantías, pagar un pastizal por él, para que chupe banquillo con Benzema de titular indiscutible.
> Después supongo que le ha pesado también en la decisión de no fichar de momento a nadie varios factores como que no podía fichar a ningún extracomunitario, que el mercado está totalmente inflado y las malas experiencias recientes con Hazard, Jovi o Mariano.
> ...



Yo creo que en esos 3 el club siempre ha confiado (y en Militao, que es buenísimo). Aparte de las cagadas que mencionas hemos tenido grandes aciertos por el camino, como Courtois , Alaba, Mendy, o ahora Chumino.

En el global creo que hemos tenido más aciertos que errores, por eso somos Campeones.


----------



## Roedr (8 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ????
> Soy catalan



Obi, ya sabes que todos nos solidarizamos contigo para que no lleves el dolor en soledad.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ????
> Soy catalan



si tu eres catalan yo soy un boxeador negro


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1184046



eso esta mal expresado,si tachas “no vera ganar al atleti” lo que estas transmitiendo es que si lo vera…

doble negacion = afirmacion


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Sep 2022)

*Relato oficial*: _un chavalillo de 23 años ha tomado el pelo al presidente de ACS y del RM, con prestigiosos bufetes de abogados en nómina, en la gestión de on contrato._

Sinceramente, no me lo creo... porque no es creíble. Antes me creo la timopandemia que esta patraña.

*FloPer nunca tuvo intención de fichar ni a Mbappé ni a Haaland y como consecuencia no los fichó. Si los hubiera querido fichar habría hecho lo necesario para ficharlos. Os recuerdo que se trata del individuo que fichó a Figo y no aceptó el vacile de una leyenda como Ramos.*

Es por ello que la explicación más sencilla y, por tanto, probable es que FloPer ha dejado al RM más tieso que un carámbano con la puta reforma del estadio.

Si tenéis otros argumentos en mente con gusto los analizaré... y si me convencen me ayudaréis a ver la luz.



sintripulacion dijo:


> Tito Floren se encapricho en Mbappe y éste le utilizó vilmente para obtener un contrato megamillonario con el Psg.
> Para cuando se dio cuenta de que el francés le había tomado el pelo, Halland ya había fichado por el City.
> No es fácil buscar un 9 de garantías, pagar un pastizal por él, para que chupe banquillo con Benzema de titular indiscutible.
> Después supongo que le ha pesado también en la decisión de no fichar de momento a nadie varios factores como que no podía fichar a ningún extracomunitario, que el mercado está totalmente inflado y las malas experiencias recientes con Hazard, Jovi o Mariano.
> ...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> eso esta mal expresado,si tachas “no vera ganar al atleti” lo que estas transmitiendo es que si lo vera…
> 
> doble negacion = afirmacion



Cierto. Me dió pereza corregir el meme.


----------



## El Juani (8 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> *Relato oficial*: _un chavalillo de 23 años ha tomado el pelo al presidente de ACS y del RM, con prestigiosos bfetes legales en nómina, en la gestión de on contrato._
> 
> Sinceramente, no me lo creo... porque no es creíble. Antes me creo la timopandemia que esta patraña.
> 
> ...



Eres Alfredo Relaño?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Eres Alfredo Relaño?



No, nadie me paga. Pienso y digo lo que pienso.

Soy un humilde, a la par que acérrimo, madridista para quien *el RM debe ganar todo siempre*. Quiero tiranía del RM. Quiero que el RM gane la Copa de Europa todos los años. No soporto que el RM no gane.

Ni deportividad ni hostias. Odio a todos los equipos del mundo, en general, y los equipos españoles, en particular.


----------



## sintripulacion (8 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> No, nadie me paga. Pienso y digo lo que pienso.
> 
> Soy un humilde, a la par que acérrimo, madridista para quien *el RM debe ganar todo siempre*. Quiero tiranía del RM. Quiero que el RM gane la Copa de Europa todos los años. No soporto que el RM no gane.
> 
> Ni deportividad ni hostias. Odio a todos los equipos del mundo, en general, y los equipos españoles, en particular.



Pues no deberías criticar tanto y con tan escaso fundamento al Presidente que ha ganado 5 copas de Europa.
Que no todo se hace a tu gusto es admisible que se debatan matices, pero que somos los Reyes de Europa y Florentino ha engrandecido el club a niveles estratosfericos eso sólo lo discuten 4 fanáticos descerebrados del barsa o del Atlético básicamente.
Ningún madidista puede hacer la crítica tan descarnada que tú haces, y menos viniendo de ganar la liga por 15 puntos de diferencia y la Champions remontando a todos los grandes equipos de Europa cuando nadie daba un duro por nosotros.
Mira más lo positivo (yo te he citado antes los 3 enormes fichajes y aciertos con los sudamericanos) o por ejemplo el gran acierto de Anceloti en el banquillo y tómate con más calma lo que consideras que tú habrías hecho de otra manera.
El colmo de tu desbarre mental, si tan madridista eres como indicas, es decir que estamos en la ruina por el tema de la reforma del estadio.
Acuérdate de lo que te digo, esas palabras despectivas sobre el estadio te las vas a tener que comer con patatas en poco tiempo cuando se convierta en una máquina de generar dinero a espuertas con la celebración de múltiples eventos de toda índole y cuando se convierta en una referencia modélica a nivel mundial.


----------



## tHE DOG. (8 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> No, nadie me paga. Pienso y digo lo que pienso.
> 
> Soy un humilde, a la par que acérrimo, madridista para quien *el RM debe ganar todo siempre*. Quiero tiranía del RM. Quiero que el RM gane la Copa de Europa todos los años. No soporto que el RM no gane.
> 
> Ni deportividad ni hostias. Odio a todos los equipos del mundo, en general, y los equipos españoles, en particular.



Yo en cambio querría que el fútbol evolucionara para que no ganen siempre los mismos. Me parece absurdo que siempre ganen los mismos siglo tras siglo. El Madrid ya es que le ha quitado toda emoción a la copa de Europa que es el único título importante, el de campeón del mundo de facto. Con 7 copas de ventaja sobre el Milán y 8 sobre el Liverpool y el Bayern, nos moriremos siendo los number one.

Me gustaría que todos los equipos jugaran con el mismo presupuesto y se prohibieran los fichajes. Tienes que jugar con los jugadores de tu ciudad y tu cantera, punto. 

¿Creéis que sería aburrido? Pues NO, sería mucho más emocionante y cada año ganaría un equipo. Si el Madrid y el Hércules tienen el mismo presupuesto y no se puede fichar podría ganar el Hércules si ese año sacara once gitanos alicantinos muy buenos.

Yo no entiendo para qué siguen el fútbol los de equipos pequeños, no tienen ninguna posibilidad de ganar NADA. Imposible, cero. En la jornada 3 ya están líderes los dos o tres de siempre y se acabó. Y en Europa ni te cuento.

Pero bueno, nunca ocurrirá. La única gracia es para los seguidores de equipos más ricos, porque todo esto lo decide el dinero y nada más.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Sep 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Pues no deberías criticar tanto y con tan escaso fundamento al Presidente que ha ganado 5 copas de Europa.
> Que no todo se hace a tu gusto es admisible que se debatan matices, pero que somos los Reyes de Europa y Florentino ha engrandecido el club a niveles estratosfericos eso sólo lo discuten 4 fanáticos descerebrados del barsa o del Atlético básicamente.
> Ningún madidista puede hacer la crítica tan descarnada que tú haces, y menos viniendo de ganar la liga por 15 puntos de diferencia y la Champions remontando a todos los grandes equipos de Europa cuando nadie daba un duro por nosotros.
> Mira más lo positivo (yo te he citado antes los 3 enormes fichajes y aciertos con los sudamericanos) o por ejemplo el gran acierto de Anceloti en el banquillo y tómate con más calma lo que consideras que tú habrías hecho de otra manera.
> ...



Ojalá tuvieras razón pero la información que ha filtrado FloPer apunta a 18 M EUR/Tª por la explotación del estadio para eventos no relacionados con el fútbol. Cifras ridículas.

El hecho es que el RM tiene a un pseudo-9 de casi 35 años y no ha fichado a ninguno de los 2 jugadores llamados a marcar la próxima década.

La realidad es más coherente con mi teoría del endeudamiento y falta de capacidad financiera... que con la de los florentinistas que pintáis todo de color rosa.

El RM ha ganado Copas de Europa antes de que llegara este sujeto, a pesar de él... y las seguirá ganando cuando se vaya.

El año pasado se ganó por la mentalidad, cultura e historia del RM. Fueron 3 milagros seguidos. FloPer restó y lastró con un estadio medio vacío y con una plantilla muy corta.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Yo en cambio querría que el fútbol evolucionara para que no ganen siempre los mismos. Me parece absurdo que siempre ganen los mismos siglo tras siglo. El Madrid ya es que le ha quitado toda emoción a la copa de Europa que es el único título importante, el de campeón del mundo de facto. Con 7 copas de ventaja sobre el Milán y 8 sobre el Liverpool y el Bayern, nos moriremos siendo los number one.
> 
> Me gustaría que todos los equipos jugaran con el mismo presupuesto y se prohibieran los fichajes. Tienes que jugar con los jugadores de tu ciudad y tu cantera, punto.
> 
> ...



El RM no es una ONG... allá los otros equipos con sus historias... el RM tiene que ganar siempre... a mí no me aburre ver al RM ganar Copas de Europa.


----------



## tHE DOG. (8 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El RM no es una ONG... allá los otros equipos con sus historias... el RM tiene que ganar siempre... a mí no me aburre ver al RM ganar Copas de Europa.



No te aburre porque tienes el cerebro del tamaño de un guisante. Si el Madrid no puediera seguir el ritmo de los ricos ya verías si te aburrirías si no pudieras volver a ganar nada.


----------



## Roedr (8 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ojalá tuvieras razón pero la información que ha filtrado FloPer apunta a 18 M EUR/Tª por la explotación del estadio para eventos no relacionados con el fútbol. Cifras ridículas.
> 
> El hecho es que el RM tiene a un pseudo-9 de casi 35 años y no ha fichado a ninguno de los 2 jugadores llamados a marcar la próxima década.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que sólo Redaño le tiene más bilis a SuperFloren que tú. Odiar a Floren es un síntoma de fracasado.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Paobas (8 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Yo en cambio querría que el fútbol evolucionara para que no ganen siempre los mismos. Me parece absurdo que siempre ganen los mismos siglo tras siglo. El Madrid ya es que le ha quitado toda emoción a la copa de Europa que es el único título importante, el de campeón del mundo de facto. Con 7 copas de ventaja sobre el Milán y 8 sobre el Liverpool y el Bayern, nos moriremos siendo los number one.
> 
> Me gustaría que todos los equipos jugaran con el mismo presupuesto y se prohibieran los fichajes. Tienes que jugar con los jugadores de tu ciudad y tu cantera, punto.
> 
> ...



Claro que sí. Comunismo aplicado al fútbol. Vamos a quitarle a Madrid, Barcelona y Bayern sus ingresos generados por un siglo de grandeza, palmarés y poder mediático para dárselo al Hércules, Numancia y Maguncia de turno por tus santos cojones negros. Pa' que todos seamos iguales y "o moros o cristianos". Es más, yo no sólo lo repartiría con el Osasuna, sino que también con un club recién fundado llamado Villatorrijos de Encima. Con dos cojonazos, claro que sí. Eres podemita también, verdad?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El RM no es una ONG... allá los otros equipos con sus historias... el RM tiene que ganar siempre... a mí no me aburre ver al RM ganar Copas de Europa.




Di que síii, sii joder siii!!!!!

Viva Barcelona y viva el cacaolat joder!!!!
Siempre en mi barco!!!!


----------



## Roedr (8 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Di que síii, sii joder siii!!!!!
> 
> Viva Barcelona y viva el cacaolat joder!!!!
> Siempre en mi barco!!!!



jajaja


----------



## xilebo (9 Sep 2022)

*Valverde, explosión definitiva*

El Halcón, que calcó la jugada de la Decimocuarta con Vinicius, cambió el rumbo del partido ante el Celtic. Obtuvo un 99% de pase en todo el encuentro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Valverde, explosión definitiva*
> 
> El Halcón, que calcó la jugada de la Decimocuarta con Vinicius, cambió el rumbo del partido ante el Celtic. Obtuvo un 99% de pase en todo el encuentro.



Me recuerda a Freddy Rincón en sus buenos años.


----------



## Raul83 (9 Sep 2022)

He oído que el príncipe de Gales va a ser el próximo Rey de Inglaterra. Me alegro por Gareth Bale, príncipe de Gales.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que sólo Redaño le tiene más bilis a SuperFloren que tú. Odiar a Floren es un síntoma de fracasado.



_"Odiar a Floren es un síntoma de fracasado"_

Roedr Nietzsche (_Filósofo burbujiano)._


----------



## fachacine (9 Sep 2022)

Hoy cumple 37 años nuestro pequeño gran Lukita Modric. Que Dios le bendiga y le conserve la salud y la visión de juego. Siento adoración y devoción por este tio (no homo).


----------



## arriondas (9 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> *Relato oficial*: _un chavalillo de 23 años ha tomado el pelo al presidente de ACS y del RM, con prestigiosos bufetes de abogados en nómina, en la gestión de on contrato._
> 
> Sinceramente, no me lo creo... porque no es creíble. Antes me creo la timopandemia que esta patraña.
> 
> ...



Es muy raro que un mocoso bougnoule de banlieue pueda trolear a un zorro como Floper, exitoso hombre de negocios con contactos y asesores hasta en el infierno. Figo y su representante lo intentaron en su día y ya vimos lo que sucedió.

Lo más probable es que en realidad nunca hubo intenciones serias de fichar a esos dos. Otra cosa es lo que diga la prensa, o lo que le hayan filtrado desde el club.


----------



## Chichimango (9 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es muy raro que un mocoso bougnoule de banlieue pueda trolear a un zorro como Floper, exitoso hombre de negocios con contactos y asesores hasta en el infierno. Figo y su representante lo intentaron en su día y ya vimos lo que sucedió.
> 
> Lo más probable es que en realidad nunca hubo intenciones serias de fichar a esos dos. Otra cosa es lo que diga la prensa, o lo que le hayan filtrado desde el club.



El Madrid tuvo que enfrentarse no a un Estado, sino a dos: Catar y Francia. Las presiones a las que se vio sometido Mbappé fueron tremendas. Si a eso le añades que es un puto niñato (como el 90% de los futbolistas de élite) y que su mamá debe ser una víbora manipuladora a la que le encanta contar billetes, pues ya tienes la farsa montada. 

A mí lo que me fascina de todo esto es que el tipo (o su madre) todavía pretenda mantener abiertas las puertas del Madrid, pero no porque sea madridista de cuna, sino porque sabe que necesita al Madrid para montar la subasta de su próximo contrato, dentro de 2-3 años como mucho. Espero que Flóper no caiga en la trampa.


----------



## arriondas (9 Sep 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> El Madrid tuvo que enfrentarse no a un Estado, sino a dos: Catar y Francia. Las presiones a las que se vio sometido Mbappé fueron tremendas. Si a eso le añades que es un puto niñato (como el 90% de los futbolistas de élite) y que su mamá debe ser una víbora manipuladora a la que le encanta contar billetes, pues ya tienes la farsa montada.
> 
> A mí lo que me fascina de todo esto es que el tipo (o su madre) todavía pretenda mantener abiertas las puertas del Madrid, pero no porque sea madridista de cuna, sino porque sabe que necesita al Madrid para montar la subasta de su próximo contrato, dentro de 2-3 años como mucho. Espero que Flóper no caiga en la trampa.



Contra los millones del emirato no puedes competir, esa gente pone la pasta encima de la mesa, sin más. Da igual que sanees la economía todo lo que puedas, ellos siempre estarán dos pasos por delante.

Si el Madrid tiene dos dedos de frente, Mbappe nunca será jugador del club. Más que nada, por principios, por estima.

Aparte de que sin la tortuga ninja, evitan un problema en el vestuario.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Comparaban el trabajo de Monchi en el Sevilla en el tema de fichajes con lo que hacía el Oporto que compraba barato en ligas sudamericanas.



SEguro que ahora con las cagadas y h acer de filial del BArcalona le ataca la prensa patria.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Sep 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Lo que pasó en las pantallas del Camp Nou minutos antes del partido tiene a los culés ardiendo
> 
> 
> El usuario de TikTok @Ikermengual._ subió a la red social esta imagen que emitieron en los videomarcadores del Camp Nou apenas 25 minutos antes del choque.
> ...



Lo normal es que en el anuncio de la promoción salga el ultimo campeón, además, el que mas la ha ganado, no esperaban salir ellos, bueno, si lo esperarían.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que sólo Redaño le tiene más bilis a SuperFloren que tú. Odiar a Floren es un síntoma de fracasado.



Curiosamente desde que Floren les dijo que no hacían más negocios con ellos, que los productos REal Madrid los vendían ellos, no el as, pero es solo una casualidad que desmintiria Fredo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es muy raro que un mocoso bougnoule de banlieue pueda trolear a un zorro como Floper, exitoso hombre de negocios con contactos y asesores hasta en el infierno. Figo y su representante lo intentaron en su día y ya vimos lo que sucedió.
> 
> Lo más probable es que en realidad nunca hubo intenciones serias de fichar a esos dos. Otra cosa es lo que diga la prensa, o lo que le hayan filtrado desde el club.



No creo que Floren se tirara a la piscina sin un contrato con jugosas claúsulas de penalización firmado previamente. Como con Figo.

Lo que no entraba dentro de ninguna previsión prudente es la cantidad de dinero que están dispuestos a gastar los árabes para no "perder la cara". El PSG es un club de estado. Es la imagen de todo un reino en el exterior. En su cultura es de extrema importancia que un líder no se deje robar las mujeres, el ganado y los siervos. Falta saber en cuál de esas tres categorías se incluye a un futbolista. Antes degollarlos que abandonarlos a quien venga. En serio, serio.

Seguramente esa cláusula de penalización se ha pagado en secreto (pagarla públicamente sería "perder la cara") aparte de las presiones espurias de todo un presidente de la república y del emir que se pasó por España poco antes de todo el follón para tener unas palabras con los socios de negocios de Florentino. Para lo que hemos quedado.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Hoy cumple 37 años nuestro pequeño gran Lukita Modric. Que Dios le bendiga y le conserve la salud y la visión de juego. Siento adoración y devoción por este tio (no homo).


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Sep 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> El Madrid tuvo que enfrentarse no a un Estado, sino a dos: Catar y Francia. Las presiones a las que se vio sometido Mbappé fueron tremendas. Si a eso le añades que es un puto niñato (como el 90% de los futbolistas de élite) y que su mamá debe ser una víbora manipuladora a la que le encanta contar billetes, pues ya tienes la farsa montada.
> 
> A mí lo que me fascina de todo esto es que el tipo (o su madre) todavía pretenda mantener abiertas las puertas del Madrid, pero no porque sea madridista de cuna, sino porque sabe que necesita al Madrid para montar la subasta de su próximo contrato, dentro de 2-3 años como mucho. Espero que Flóper no caiga en la trampa.




la rata era la TERCERA VEZ en varios años que le DIJO NO al Madrid.
de presiones nada. de pobre chaval nada.
es una rata antimadridista que durante meses usó al Madrid para conseguir que el PSG le pagase la mayor millonada de la historia.
su "madre" es otra rata igual.
son moros mezcla con negros : o sea lo peor entre los falsos y rastreros.

y el todavia pretender dejar las puertas abiertas al Madrid es la ultima de sus burlas.
joder yo no entiendo como no lo ve el madridismo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es muy raro que un mocoso bougnoule de banlieue pueda trolear a un zorro como Floper, exitoso hombre de negocios con contactos y asesores hasta en el infierno. Figo y su representante lo intentaron en su día y ya vimos lo que sucedió.
> 
> Lo más probable es que en realidad nunca hubo intenciones serias de fichar a esos dos. Otra cosa es lo que diga la prensa, o lo que le hayan filtrado desde el club.





No estoy solo...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## Roedr (9 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No creo que Floren se tirara a la piscina sin un contrato con jugosas claúsulas de penalización firmado previamente. Como con Figo.
> 
> Lo que no entraba dentro de ninguna previsión prudente es la cantidad de dinero que están dispuestos a gastar los árabes para no "perder la cara". El PSG es un club de estado. Es la imagen de todo un reino en el exterior. En su cultura es de extrema importancia que un líder no se deje robar las mujeres, el ganado y los siervos. Falta saber en cuál de esas tres categorías se incluye a un futbolista. Antes degollarlos que abandonarlos a quien venga. En serio, serio.
> 
> Seguramente esa cláusula de penalización se ha pagado en secreto (pagarla públicamente sería "perder la cara") *aparte de las presiones espurias de todo un presidente de la república y del emir que se pasó por España poco antes de todo el follón para tener unas palabras con los socios de negocios de Florentino. *Para lo que hemos quedado.



Ahí es donde creo que se quebró la operación. Contra el Emir de Qatar, recibido y peloteada por todas las máximas autoridades de España, ¿qué podía hacer Floren?. Nada. A saber con qué amenazó el tipejo ese.


----------



## Roedr (9 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> No estoy solo...



sí lo estás


----------



## Roedr (9 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1184587



parecen maricones


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No creo que Floren se tirara a la piscina sin un contrato con jugosas claúsulas de penalización firmado previamente. Como con Figo.
> 
> Lo que no entraba dentro de ninguna previsión prudente es la cantidad de dinero que están dispuestos a gastar los árabes para no "perder la cara". El PSG es un club de estado. Es la imagen de todo un reino en el exterior. En su cultura es de extrema importancia que un líder no se deje robar las mujeres, el ganado y los siervos. Falta saber en cuál de esas tres categorías se incluye a un futbolista. Antes degollarlos que abandonarlos a quien venga. En serio, serio.
> 
> Seguramente esa cláusula de penalización se ha pagado en secreto (pagarla públicamente sería "perder la cara") aparte de las presiones espurias de todo un presidente de la república y del emir que se pasó por España poco antes de todo el follón para tener unas palabras con los socios de negocios de Florentino. Para lo que hemos quedado.



Lo dudo, luego se tienen que justificar en ingresos, eso que sacaron de la clausula da la impresión de que lo sacaron para lavar la cara del Tito Floren.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Claro que sí. Comunismo aplicado al fútbol. Vamos a quitarle a Madrid, Barcelona y Bayern sus ingresos generados por un siglo de grandeza, palmarés y poder mediático para dárselo al Hércules, Numancia y Maguncia de turno por tus santos cojones negros. Pa' que todos seamos iguales y "o moros o cristianos". Es más, yo no sólo lo repartiría con el Osasuna, sino que también con un club recién fundado llamado Villatorrijos de Encima. Con dos cojonazos, claro que sí. Eres podemita también, verdad?



Un modelo NFL estaría muy bien. No todos iguales, pero si con algunos límites estrictos para evitar abusos.

Al final los equipos grandes tendrían esa "marca", que siempre sería una ventaja. 

Si el fútbol se vuelve predecible, lo matas. Lo mejor que tiene es esa cosa de que "alomejor no gana el bueno o el favorito". Cuanto más competitivo, mejor.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> parecen maricones



_"Parecen maricones"_

Roedr Nietzsche (_filósofo burbujiano con taras sexuales_)


----------



## Roedr (9 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> _"Parecen maricones"_
> 
> Roedr Nietzsche (_filósofo burbujiano con taras sexuales_)



haha totalmente, a mí me van las tías buenas. Dentro de poco será delito.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo dudo, luego se tienen que justificar en ingresos, eso que sacaron de la clausula da la impresión de que lo sacaron para lavar la cara del Tito Floren.



Correcto. Además éso implicaría que FloPer hizo una gestión que beneficiaba económicamente al RM, algo imposible porque FloPer entró en el RM para beneficiarse él mismo. 

Otro tema es que pactara con los catarís: 

_"tengo trincado contractualmente a Mbappé... si lo queréis rompemos el precontrato pero me dáis a dedo obras en Catar..."_


----------



## arriondas (9 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No creo que Floren se tirara a la piscina sin un contrato con jugosas claúsulas de penalización firmado previamente. Como con Figo.
> 
> Lo que no entraba dentro de ninguna previsión prudente es la cantidad de dinero que están dispuestos a gastar los árabes para no "perder la cara". El PSG es un club de estado. Es la imagen de todo un reino en el exterior. En su cultura es de extrema importancia que un líder no se deje robar las mujeres, el ganado y los siervos. Falta saber en cuál de esas tres categorías se incluye a un futbolista. Antes degollarlos que abandonarlos a quien venga. En serio, serio.
> 
> Seguramente esa cláusula de penalización se ha pagado en secreto (pagarla públicamente sería "perder la cara") aparte de las presiones espurias de todo un presidente de la república y del emir que se pasó por España poco antes de todo el follón para tener unas palabras con los socios de negocios de Florentino. Para lo que hemos quedado.



Por eso lo digo. Tiene que haber algo que no nos están contando. O clausulas por debajo de la mesa... o que en realidad nunca hubo nada. Florentino no se va a pillar los dedos a lo tonto, ese está muy curtido, aparte de ser alguien muy taimado.

Y Mbappe usando un posible interés del Madrid para sacar una renovación millonaria al PSG, que tampoco deseaba que le birlasen a su gran estrella.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Un modelo NFL estaría muy bien. No todos iguales, pero si con algunos límites estrictos para evitar abusos.
> 
> Al final los equipos grandes tendrían esa "marca", que siempre sería una ventaja.
> 
> ...



ESo tendría que cambiar el sistema de elección de jugadores, va a ser imposible, si en verdad se pasan por el forro los límites salariales, el dueño que ma´s pasta ponga tiene más posibilidades. EL Madrid cada día lo tiene más difícil sobrevivir entre SA, no olvidemos que el Liverpool y el resto también tiene dueños, lo del Madrid es Anormalidad, no digo nada del Cagalona porque esos ya saben que serán SA, lo han reventado para eso, eso sí, van a dar una clase magistral de como venderlo y engañar a su masa social, bueno, ya lo están haciendo.
¿Cuánto tiempo puede aguantar el Madrid sin ser SA?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> haha totalmente, a mí me van las tías buenas. Dentro de poco será delito.



Hay otros hilos para hablar de esas cosas... No sé porqué te enfadas e intentas faltar al respeto.

Hay un tema que rechina en el RM por mucho que la 14ª nos inhiba y tape todas las miserias. Los no fichajes de Mbappé y Haaland son muy sospechosos, nos preguntamos porqué y todo apunta a FloPer. 

Éso no nos hace ni más ni menos madridistas... y de hacerlo es lo primero. Autocrítica lo llaman.

¿Acaso criticar al Gobierno de Sánchez me hace menos español? ¿O hay que tragar con todo y aplaudir siempre a Sánchez?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## Roedr (9 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Hay otros hilos para hablar de esas cosas... No sé porqué te enfadas e intentas faltar al respeto.
> 
> Hay un tema que rechina en el RM por mucho que la 14ª nos inhiba y tape todas las miserias. Los no fichajes de Mbappé y Haaland son muy sospechosos, nos preguntamos porqué y todo apunta a FloPer.
> 
> ...



Lo que es sospechoso es que no le dieras al Madrid el dinero que necesitaba para fichar a esos dos. ¿Vendiste en corto ACS y te arruinaste?.


----------



## Roedr (9 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



¿Estas cosas se las hacían en Madrid?. Seguro que le pasado muchas veces, es imposible que no, pero a bote pronto no recuerdo ninguna.


----------



## arriondas (9 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ESo tendría que cambiar el sistema de elección de jugadores, va a ser imposible, si en verdad se pasan por el forro los límites salariales, el dueño que ma´s pasta ponga tiene más posibilidades. EL Madrid cada día lo tiene más difícil sobrevivir entre SA, no olvidemos que el Liverpool y el resto también tiene dueños, lo del Madrid es Anormalidad, no digo nada del Cagalona porque esos ya saben que serán SA, lo han reventado para eso, eso sí, van a dar una clase magistral de como venderlo y engañar a su masa social, bueno, ya lo están haciendo.
> ¿Cuánto tiempo puede aguantar el Madrid sin ser SA?



El Barcelona ya está en pleno proceso para convertirse en una SA. A decir verdad, es la única manera de poder hacer frente a los clubes con propietarios y clubes-estado. El club de toda vida, con sus socios, es algo que más pronto que tarde está destinado a desaparecer. Si no se cambian las cosas en el fútbol, es lo que va a tocar.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Estas cosas se las hacían en Madrid?. Seguro que le pasado muchas veces, es imposible que no, pero a bote pronto no recuerdo ninguna.



Sí, en sus años en el Madrid le recuerdo algunas de éstas. Lo que pasa es que ahora para el antimadridismo se ha vuelto cuestión esencial hacer campaña de propaganda sobre que está acabado porque su traspaso en tan buenos términos económicos ha escocido mucho a la gente que se las ve y se las desea para reducir masas salariales y sus jugadores no los quiere nadie.

Casemiro siempre ha empezado las temporadas lento. Una tendencia que se ha acentuado con los años. Pero antes la campaña de prensa contra él no era para demostrar que está acabado sino para demostrar que era un asesino.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El Barcelona ya está en pleno proceso para convertirse en una SA. A decir verdad, es la única manera de poder hacer frente a los clubes con propietarios y clubes-estado. El club de toda vida, con sus socios, es algo que más pronto que tarde está destinado a desaparecer. Si no se cambian las cosas en el fútbol, es lo que va a tocar.



El cagalona lo hace porque son unos chulos prepotentes pero en el fondo acomplejados, unos pésimos gestores, ahora es la única salida que sabrán vender a su masa, las masas no piensan, solo hacen los que les dicen.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El Barcelona ya está en pleno proceso para convertirse en una SA. A decir verdad, es la única manera de poder hacer frente a los clubes con propietarios y clubes-estado. El club de toda vida, con sus socios, es algo que más pronto que tarde está destinado a desaparecer. Si no se cambian las cosas en el fútbol, es lo que va a tocar.



Imagínate que el Real Madrid y el Bayern consiguen no convertirse en S.A. Eso dejaría muy mal al FCB y demostraría que acaban siendo el cortijo de un jeque, no por la imparable marcha de la historia, sino por pecados propios.


----------



## Roedr (9 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Sí, en sus años en el Madrid le recuerdo algunas de éstas. Lo que pasa es que ahora para el antimadridismo se ha vuelto cuestión esencial hacer campaña de propaganda sobre que está acabado porque su traspaso en tan buenos términos económicos ha escocido mucho a gente que se las ve y se las desea para reducir masas salariales.
> 
> Casemiro siempre ha empezado las temporadas lento. Una tendencia que se ha acentuado con los años. Pero antes la campaña de prensa contra él no era para demostrar que está acabado sino para demostrar que era un asesino.



Es algo que no entiendo. Es imposible ser madridista y no querer a Case. No se puede ser más leal y ejemplar con el Madrid que Case. Yo lo deseo toda la suerte y éxito. Obviamente no al ManU, pero sí a él.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es algo que no entiendo. Es imposible ser madridista y no querer a Case. No se puede ser más leal y ejemplar con el Madrid que Case. Yo lo deseo toda la suerte y éxito. Obviamente no al ManU, pero sí a él.



Bueno, ya has visto a algunos de los madridistas tan peculiares que tenemos en este foro. No sé si el entorno Prisa sigue influyendo tanto como antes de las redes sociales, pero algo hará. Luego están los madridistas que son culés inflitrados. Yo, por ejemplo, sospecho que @Obiwanchernobil es un agente doble.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es algo que no entiendo. Es imposible ser madridista y no querer a Case. No se puede ser más leal y ejemplar con el Madrid que Case. Yo lo deseo toda la suerte y éxito. Obviamente no al ManU, pero sí a él.



Correcto. Casemiro ha personalizado todos los valores del RM. Un puto crack a todos los niveles.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Sí, en sus años en el Madrid le recuerdo algunas de éstas. Lo que pasa es que ahora para el antimadridismo se ha vuelto cuestión esencial hacer campaña de propaganda sobre que está acabado porque su traspaso en tan buenos términos económicos ha escocido mucho a gente que se las ve y se las desea para reducir masas salariales.
> 
> Casemiro siempre ha empezado las temporadas lento. Una tendencia que se ha acentuado con los años. Pero antes la campaña de prensa contra él no era para demostrar que está acabado sino para demostrar que era un asesino.



Peor aún es la campaña contra Vinicius, jugador agredido continuamente y ahora es que ofende con los bailes. ES lo que tiene la envidia y el rencor.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El Barcelona ya está en pleno proceso para convertirse en una SA. A decir verdad, es la única manera de poder hacer frente a los clubes con propietarios y clubes-estado. El club de toda vida, con sus socios, es algo que más pronto que tarde está destinado a desaparecer. Si no se cambian las cosas en el fútbol, es lo que va a tocar.



El Crimen Organizado culerdo es ya, de facto, un club-estado. La bochornosa patraña de las palancas ha sido una inyección de cientos de millones de EUR por arte de birlibirloque*.*


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es algo que no entiendo. Es imposible ser madridista y no querer a Case. No se puede ser más leal y ejemplar con el Madrid que Case. Yo lo deseo toda la suerte y éxito. Obviamente no al ManU, pero sí a él.



Ha hecho lo que no hicieron otras grandes "madridistas" como ´Raúl o Casillas, esos que cobraban del club jugando en otro equipo. Al final son más agradecidos muchos de los que vienen de fuera que los de aquí, luego hay casos como Nacho que son ejemplares.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Peor aún es la campaña contra Vinicius, jugador agredido continuamente y ahora es que ofende con los bailes. ES lo que tiene la envidia y el rencor.



Vinicius se tiene que centrar en la portería rival y en afinar la puntería... Y dejarse de quejar al árbitro y dejarse de hacer bailecitos que *no hacen ni puta gracia a nadie.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, ya has visto a algunos de los madridistas tan peculiares que tenemos en este foro. No sé si el entorno Prisa sigue influyendo tanto como antes de las redes sociales, pero algo hará. Luego están los madridistas que son culés inflitrados. Yo, por ejemplo, sospecho que @Obiwanchernobil es un agente doble.




  

El Casimiro hizo un partido muy denigrante ayer.


----------



## xilebo (9 Sep 2022)

*El Mundialito mira a otro lado*

Pierden fuerza las candidaturas de Abu Dabi y China. El Mundial de Clubes podría celebrarse a primeros de febrero y está ganando opciones Estados Unidos.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Mundialito mira a otro lado*
> Pierden fuerza las candidaturas de Abu Dabi y China. El Mundial de Clubes podría celebrarse a primeros de febrero y está ganando opciones Estados Unidos.



Joder... esta movida en plenas eliminatorias de Copa de Europa... Yo mandaría al Castilla...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Te recuerdo que esta temporada pasada fue un 0-4 donde nuestro espectacular entrenador cambió el equipo entero y se puso a experimentar sus teorías sacadas de sus reflexiones al mascar chicles



Todavía estás llorando, ¿eh?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Es todo una tomadura de pelo. El FCB es una de las mayores organizaciones criminales del mundo y nadie dice nada...



Pues anda que el Florentino FC...


----------



## Paobas (9 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Todavía estás llorando, ¿eh?



Sí, el madridismo está aún llorando y enjuagándose las lágrimas con la decimocuarta copa de Europa, la Supercopa de Europa, la liga...Es un no parar de llorar.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Sí, el madridismo está aún llorando y enjuagándose las lágrimas con la decimocuarta copa de Europa, la Supercopa de Europa, la liga...Es un no parar de llorar.



No hablaba contigo, maleducado.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (9 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Mundialito mira a otro lado*
> 
> Pierden fuerza las candidaturas de Abu Dabi y China. El Mundial de Clubes podría celebrarse a primeros de febrero y está ganando opciones Estados Unidos.



El mundialito dentro de los títulos de mierda es el que más chulo está, por eso de que se enfrentan equipos de otras partes del mundo con los que si no no jugarías en la vida, que es todo seguido en una semana pensando en eso sin tocar mucho los huevos (hola, Copa del Rey), y que hay que ganar la Champions para jugarlo. Pero si nos lo van a poner a 15 días de los octavos de Champions... Le pueden dar por culo.

Que lo atrasen hasta después de la final.


----------



## Paobas (9 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> No hablaba contigo, maleducado.



Esto es un foro abierto y se da por entendido que si opinas, se te lee y se te puede responder, bieneducado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Sep 2022)

Los refuerzos del Madrid claramente deben ir enfocados a los fichajes de mamadous contrastados.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Todavía estás llorando, ¿eh?



no lo entiendes verdad? los culos del farsa sois así

el Madrid ha ganado el 1000% :

librandose de esa rata antimadridista
+
una diva endiosada que quiere al club a sus pies y ser el presidente
+
un destructor del vestuario y del equipo
+
evitando endeudar al club pagando cientos de millones por la rata


con mucho menos dinero se ha traido a tchouameni y rudiguer

y dices que estoy estamos llorando??  

la equivocacion es que el fichaje era haland
el acierto es no haber fichado a esta rata antimadridista


----------



## Dr.Muller (9 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no lo entiendes verdad? los culos del farsa sois así
> 
> el Madrid ha ganado el 1000% :
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Muller (9 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> No hablaba contigo, maleducado.



Menos mal que está el roures eeeh?


----------



## feps (9 Sep 2022)

Como me imagino que el Fary, QEPD, no está hablando solo, supongo que tendré a su interlocutor en el IGNORE, la auténtica salud.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (9 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Olofsson, fichaje de última hora*
> 
> El Real Madrid ha hecho oficial este miércoles la incorporación de la centrocampista nórdica, que llega procedente del Racing Louisville.



El equipo de charos no lo llena de macacos el hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Menos mal que está el roures eeeh?



Aplícate tu avatar, anda.


----------



## Dr.Muller (9 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Aplícate tu avatar, anda.



Vale


----------



## Maestroscuroo (9 Sep 2022)

La venta de Casemiro al United es similar a la que nos hizo el Milán con Kaká. Jugador con muchísimo nombre pero tieso al 90%. Sus 100 mejores partidos ya los ha jugado. Probablemente la mejor venta de la historia del Club


----------



## seven up (9 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es muy raro que un mocoso bougnoule de banlieue pueda trolear a un zorro como Floper, exitoso hombre de negocios con contactos y asesores hasta en el infierno. Figo y su representante lo intentaron en su día y ya vimos lo que sucedió.
> 
> Lo más probable es que en realidad nunca hubo intenciones serias de fichar a esos dos. Otra cosa es lo que diga la prensa, o lo que le hayan filtrado desde el club.





Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No creo que Floren se tirara a la piscina sin un contrato con jugosas claúsulas de penalización firmado previamente. Como con Figo.
> 
> Lo que no entraba dentro de ninguna previsión prudente es la cantidad de dinero que están dispuestos a gastar los árabes para no "perder la cara". El PSG es un club de estado. Es la imagen de todo un reino en el exterior. En su cultura es de extrema importancia que un líder no se deje robar las mujeres, el ganado y los siervos. Falta saber en cuál de esas tres categorías se incluye a un futbolista. Antes degollarlos que abandonarlos a quien venga. En serio, serio.
> 
> Seguramente esa cláusula de penalización se ha pagado en secreto (pagarla públicamente sería "perder la cara") aparte de las presiones espurias de todo un presidente de la república y del emir que se pasó por España poco antes de todo el follón para tener unas palabras con los socios de negocios de Florentino. Para lo que hemos quedado.





Roedr dijo:


> Ahí es donde creo que se quebró la operación. Contra el Emir de Qatar, recibido y peloteada por todas las máximas autoridades de España, ¿qué podía hacer Floren?. Nada. A saber con qué amenazó el tipejo ese.



Pienso que os equivocáis. Bajo mi punto de vista el PSG, Qatar o Francia han influido relativamente poco para que el Tito dejara pasar a Mbapee. Lo que ha influido fueron los 83.6 millones de euros de ficha más los 41.67 millones de euros de prima de fichaje multiplicado por los 3 años de contrato, que suman un total 375 millones de euros. Ni el Tito, ni el Real Madrid podían igualar esas cifras ni de coña por un jugador. Significaría el desmadre total en el equilibrio de los salarios y de las cuentas del club, llevándonos directamente a la ruina. ¿Qué pensarían el resto de la plantilla, si uno de ellos ganara la friolera de 125 millones de euros al año?. ¿Cuánto tiempo esperarían ellos y sus representantes a hacer colar delante del despacho presidencial para reclamar mejoras salariales sustanciosas?. ¿Cuál sería el coste de la renovación de Vini, sabiendo que el otro se lleva 125 millones de euros al año?.
En el hipotético caso de que existiera la famosa clausula, la cual dudo mucho, es más inteligente olvidarse de ella que pagar 375 millones de euros por tres años.


----------



## Scardanelli (9 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> El equipo de charos no lo llena de macacos el hijo de la gran puta.



Intentamos fichar a una gran mamadú, pero resultó que tenía más cojones que el caballo de Espartero...


----------



## feps (9 Sep 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Intentamos fichar a una gran mamadú, pero resultó que tenía más cojones que el caballo de Espartero...



Creo que a medio plazo van a peinar exclusivamente el mercado juvenil sudamericano. De negros andamos sobrados.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (9 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ahí es donde creo que se quebró la operación. Contra el Emir de Qatar, recibido y peloteada por todas las máximas autoridades de España, ¿qué podía hacer Floren?. Nada. A saber con qué amenazó el tipejo ese.



Pienso lo mismo. Llegó el emir y no dejó de ser felado por toda institución que le recibió. Seguramente no se pagó cláusula de penalización alguna por la no venida de Mratté, aunque seguro que la había. La sola presencia del moro jefe en el país fue un "a buen entendedor, pocas palabras". Me recuerda a la escena del Padrido II cuando traen al hermano de Frank Pentangeli al juicio. No hase falta disir nada más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> La venta de Casemiro al United es similar a la que nos hizo el Milán con Kaká. Jugador con muchísimo nombre pero tieso al 90%. Sus 100 mejores partidos ya los ha jugado. Probablemente la mejor venta de la historia del Club




Sin duda, verás tú el Casimiro en la premier llena de mamadous que están los 90 minutos corriendo.

El el Madrid quedaba tapado por Modric que bajaba mucho y el posicional de kroos.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (9 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ????
> Soy catalan



Catalán de Vallecas.

Lo que seguro que no eres es negro, como se sepa quién eres y te pille un negro que entienda y lea bien castellano ...


----------



## petro6 (9 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Porque la intención es acudir al mercado de invierno tras el mundial, que no va a dejar de ser igual que cualquier mercado de verano.
> Mejor eso que gastarse 60 millones en massanas o nkukus de la vida.
> 
> Lewandosky está muy bien en el Barcelona, 60 millones por un tío de 35 años es cosa de clubs como el PSG ( QUE NO HA GANADO NINGUNA CHAMPIOS).
> ...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Catalán de Vallecas.
> 
> Lo que seguro que no eres es negro, como se sepa quién eres y te pille un negro que entienda y lea bien castellano ...




Vallecano catalán, aunque desde que vivo en tarrassa todo ha cambiado.


----------



## vurvujo (9 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Eres Alfredo Relaño?



Es más un tal joseramondelamorena que publicaba aquí hace dos años.

Tiene el mismo estilo, es pretensioso y se cree superior a los demás. Es tan petulante que pone en negrita y grande lo que tienes que leer.

Recordar que el tal "joserra" era un antizidanista confeso, pero su peor odio iba hacia....... BENZEMA. Le tenía un odio africano al buen Karim.
También le tiraba sus dardos a Vini, del que decía nunca iba a llegar a hacer nada.
Hablaba bien de Reguilón  , James y hasta Isco. Pero claro, los imbéciles éramos los demás. Era igualito a este.


----------



## Dr.Muller (9 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vallecano catalán, aunque desde que vivo en tarrassa todo ha cambiado.



Que ha cambiado


----------



## 11kjuan (9 Sep 2022)

Señores, solos contra todo y contra todos.

El lema del burbujo medio.


----------



## xilebo (9 Sep 2022)

*¡Estos son los límites salariales de LaLiga!*

El Real Madrid lidera la clasificación con 638 millones de euros. Le sigue el Barça, que ha pasado de los -144M€ de marzo a 656. El Atlético de Madrid, el tercero.


----------



## vurvujo (9 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ESo tendría que cambiar el sistema de elección de jugadores, va a ser imposible, si en verdad se pasan por el forro los límites salariales, el dueño que ma´s pasta ponga tiene más posibilidades. EL Madrid cada día lo tiene más difícil sobrevivir entre SA, no olvidemos que el Liverpool y el resto también tiene dueños, lo del Madrid es Anormalidad, no digo nada del Cagalona porque esos ya saben que serán SA, lo han reventado para eso, eso sí, van a dar una clase magistral de como venderlo y engañar a su masa social, bueno, ya lo están haciendo.
> *¿Cuánto tiempo puede aguantar el Madrid sin ser SA?*



Eso vendrá después que el farsa se haga SA.
Y probablemente hacia el final del mandato de FloPer.


----------



## feps (9 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Eso vendrá después que el farsa se haga SA.
> Y probablemente hacia el final del mandato de FloPer.



Prefiero antes 20 años sin catar una Champions, a que el Madrid acabe en manos de unos inversores.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (9 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vallecano catalán, aunque desde que vivo en tarrassa todo ha cambiado.



Has conseguido uno de esos famosos huevo Kinder gigante?


----------



## vurvujo (9 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Sí, en sus años en el Madrid le recuerdo algunas de éstas. Lo que pasa es que ahora para el antimadridismo se ha vuelto cuestión esencial hacer campaña de propaganda sobre que está acabado porque su traspaso en tan buenos términos económicos ha escocido mucho a la gente que se las ve y se las desea para reducir masas salariales y sus jugadores no los quiere nadie.
> 
> Casemiro siempre ha empezado las temporadas lento. Una tendencia que se ha acentuado con los años. Pero antes la campaña de prensa contra él no era para demostrar que está acabado sino para demostrar que era un asesino.



Cuanta razón en sus palabras señor Taliván.


----------



## vurvujo (9 Sep 2022)

"Laporcrack".

Resulta que el farsa pasa de -144 a +656 de límite salarial.

Al mismo tiempo la del Real Madrid baja más de 100 millones hasta 683 millones.













El Barça pasa de -144 millones de límite salarial a 656


LaLiga presentó este viernes el Límite de Coste de Plantilla Deportiva de los clubes tras el mercado de verano




www.sport.es


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (9 Sep 2022)

Yo no veo un acierto haber vendido a Casemiro. En los partidos clave era el punto amo.
Si esos 70 kilos fueran para fichar algo bueno vale, pero se los van a gastar en cualquier nkuku que aparezca en Francia y lo sabéis.
Lo mismo me equivoco pero lo de Casemiro ha sido una pérdida.


----------



## vurvujo (9 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Vinicius se tiene que centrar en la portería rival y en afinar la puntería... Y dejarse de quejar al árbitro y dejarse de hacer bailecitos que *no hacen ni puta gracia a nadie.*



Detector de antrimadridistas subnormales. Que vini siga goleando y bailando. Un brasileño goleando y sambeando es la alegría del fútbol y si los goles los hace para el Madrid, mejor que mejor.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (9 Sep 2022)

Ahi que contratar al representante de RDT como despedidor de Marianos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Yo no veo un acierto haber vendido a Casemiro. En los partidos clave era el punto amo.
> Si esos 70 kilos fueran para fichar algo bueno vale, pero se los van a gastar en cualquier nkuku que aparezca en Francia y lo sabéis.
> Lo mismo me equivoco pero lo de Casemiro ha sido una pérdida.



Dime en qué partido trascendental apareció Casimiro el año pasado, y el de la super Copa de Europa no vale, que se estaba jugando el sueldo en el united.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Que ha cambiado



Todo...si yo te contara....


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (9 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dime en qué partido trascendental apareció Casimiro el año pasado, y el de la super Copa de Europa no vale, que se estaba jugando el sueldo en el united.



En la final de champio. Y algún partido de eliminatoria. A nivel defensivo me seguía pareciendo un makinote.
El chuminos este no me inspira mucha confianza.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> "Laporcrack".
> 
> Resulta que el farsa pasa de -144 a +656 de límite salarial.
> 
> ...



A ver, es que han metido 800 millones extras a la caja de forma excepcional al alquilar/vender patrimonio. El año que viene esos ingresos no los tendrán y el límite salarial volverá a niveles "normales". 

El año que viene, en vez de ingresar 400 millones por derechos de imagen (200 + 200), ingresarán 150 (200 - 25%), por hacer redondos los números.

Están fiándolo todo a una temporada buena o muy buena, los recursos no son infinitos...


----------



## vurvujo (9 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Yo no veo un acierto haber vendido a Casemiro. En los partidos clave era el punto amo.
> Si esos 70 kilos fueran para fichar algo bueno vale, pero se los van a gastar en cualquier nkuku que aparezca en Francia y lo sabéis.
> Lo mismo me equivoco pero lo de Casemiro ha sido una pérdida.



Mi única duda con Case es eso que dices, es un puto crack en el día D a la hora H. 
Pero yo mismo dije que yo lo vendía incluso a la mitad de lo que se vendió.

Pero en el fondo se trajo a Aureliano, a día de hoy parece que fue un muy buen cambio, por unos pocos millones tenemos un tío que parece que será casi tan bueno que Case y es 8 años menor.


----------



## vurvujo (9 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, es que han metido 800 millones extras a la caja de forma excepcional al alquilar/vender patrimonio. El año que viene esos ingresos no los tendrán y el límite salarial volverá a niveles "normales".
> 
> El año que viene, en vez de ingresar 400 millones por derechos de imagen (200 + 200), ingresarán 150 (200 - 25%), por hacer redondos los números.
> 
> Están fiándolo todo a una temporada buena o muy buena, los recursos no son infinitos...



Sí, por ahí debe de andar esos +800, las famosa palancas.

Lo peor es que han aumentado la masa salarial. Y ojo que esta gente presupuesta ganar La Liga, semis en champions y que el estadio se le va a llenar al 120% cada partido y todos pagando 250 euros por entrada. Luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (9 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Yo no veo un acierto haber vendido a Casemiro. En los partidos clave era el punto amo.
> Si esos 70 kilos fueran para fichar algo bueno vale, pero se los van a gastar en cualquier nkuku que aparezca en Francia y lo sabéis.
> Lo mismo me equivoco pero lo de Casemiro ha sido una pérdida.



Sí pero no puedes perder 80 millones de euros por un puñado de partidos y teniendo un contrato hasta 2025.
Al final, a los jugadores de fútbol hay que tratarlos como a las acciones de la bolsa y dejar que los últimos coletazos los aproveche otro a cambio de tu sacarles realmente el jugo. 
Imagínate a Casemiro durante la temporada 24/25 cobrando un pastizal y estando todo el año sentado en el banquillo. 
Nos duela o no, hay gente a la que se ve a leguas como van perdiendo físico (Marcelo, Isco, Bale, Casemiro...). En caso de no poder ventilarlos, te comes unos años de contrato sin rendimiento deportivo óptimo. 

Además, poder fichar al mejor 5 del mundo durante los próximos 7/8 años, con el dinero de la venta de Casemiro, da hasta la risa floja sólo de pensarlo.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (9 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> "Laporcrack".
> 
> Resulta que el farsa pasa de -144 a +656 de límite salarial.
> 
> ...



Nada, tranquilos. El año que viene volverán al 1/3 o al 1/4 y salvo ventas gordas o nuevas palancas, no podrán fichar a nadie.
Al final es un absurdo todo porque ya no es fiarlo todo a este año o no, el verdadero drama es la reducción de ingresos derivados de esas palancas más la marcha a Montjuic durante al menos 2 años.

Imaginad que antes decían que tenían presupuestos de 1000 millones y para llegar a ellos metían ventas de jugadores a futuro. DE LOCOS.
El Madrid para este año presupuesta 700, que podrá ampliarse hasta 850/900 en función de la economía ciudadana de los años venideros más nuevos patrocinios con campo nuevo.

Con la reducción de ingresos ordinarios que ha vendido, más la reducción de abonos y ticketing de ir a Montjuic, si el Barca postpalanquiano en la 24/25 consigue 600 millones de presupuesto sería para celebrarlo.

Están muy pero que muy jodidos...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Sí pero no puedes perder 80 millones de euros por un puñado de partidos y teniendo un contrato hasta 2025.
> Al final, a los jugadores de fútbol hay que tratarlos como a las acciones de la bolsa y dejar que los últimos coletazos los aproveche otro a cambio de tu sacarles realmente el jugo.
> Imagínate a Casemiro durante la temporada 24/25 cobrando un pastizal y estando todo el año sentado en el banquillo.
> Nos duela o no, hay gente a la que se ve a leguas como van perdiendo físico (Marcelo, Isco, Bale, Casemiro...). En caso de no poder ventilarlos, te comes unos años de contrato sin rendimiento deportivo óptimo.
> ...



Bale no tuvo ningún bajón físico ni era del club de los sebosos, yo en EEUU le sigo viendo rociar por el campo.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (9 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dime en qué partido trascendental apareció Casimiro el año pasado, y el de la super Copa de Europa no vale, que se estaba jugando el sueldo en el united.



La final vs Liverpool es un recital de Casemiro - Kroos. 

Hay que verse los partidos Obi y no estar en canaletas cogiendo sitio.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (9 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bale no tuvo ningún bajón físico ni era del club de los senos, yo en EEUU le sigo viendo rociar por el campo.



Por H o por B, Bale físicamente era inasumible como jugador durante las 3 últimas temporadas porque siempre se borraba. 
Ojo, soy proBale al 100% pero cuando sabes que no puedes contar con un jugador ya que la gran mayoría del tiempo está de baja, como club se te caen los huevos al suelo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> La final vs Liverpool es un recital de Casemiro - Kroos.
> 
> Hay que verse los partidos Obi y no estar en canaletas cogiendo sitio.




Casimiro y kroos estuvieron jodiendonos gran parte de las eliminatorias, que se ganaron principalmente por los cambios, rodrigo-valverde-camavinga para dejar de jugar al paso tortuga de Casimiro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Por H o por B, Bale físicamente era inasumible como jugador durante las 3 últimas temporadas porque siempre se borraba.
> Ojo, soy proBale al 100% pero cuando sabes que no puedes contar con un jugador ya que la gran mayoría del tiempo está de baja, como club se te caen los huevos al suelo.



Bale no ha tenido bajón físico ni se ha borrado en la vida, yo siempre le he visto calentar y entrenar cuando se le ha demandado, no como Marcelo, Isco o Ceballos que se negaban a jugar partidos de copa del rey o salir los últimos minutos.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (9 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Casimiro y kroos estuvieron jodiendonos gran parte de las eliminatorias, que se ganaron principalmente por los cambios, rodrigo-valverde-camavinga para dejar de jugar al paso tortuga de Casimiro.



Preguntaste por 1 partido. 1 partido te he dicho. Teniendo razón como tienes, no quita que en la final ambos Casemiro - Kroos, junto con defensas y porteros, fueran los más destacados.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (9 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bale no ha tenido bajón físico ni se ha borrado en la vida, yo siempre le he visto calentar y entrenar cuando se le ha demandado, no como Marcelo, Isco o Ceballos que se negaban a jugar partidos de copa del rey o salir los últimos minutos.



Bale se borró de convocatorias en el Bernabéu. No estamos hablando de negarse a esto o aquello, estamos hablando de no entrar en convocatorias asiduamente.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (9 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Nada, tranquilos. El año que viene volverán al 1/3 o al 1/4 y salvo ventas gordas o nuevas palancas, no podrán fichar a nadie.
> Al final es un absurdo todo porque ya no es fiarlo todo a este año o no, el verdadero drama es la reducción de ingresos derivados de esas palancas más la marcha a Montjuic durante al menos 2 años.
> 
> Imaginad que antes decían que tenían presupuestos de 1000 millones y para llegar a ellos metían ventas de jugadores a futuro. DE LOCOS.
> ...



Tú tranquilo que van a estar en el Orinal hasta que las ratas se coman a las palomas y empiecen a morder a los aficionados. Eso será en 2028 o así.


----------



## fachacine (9 Sep 2022)

A Casemiro todos mis respetos, pero estoy convencido de que no lo vamos a echar de menos, de la misma manera que el año pasado no eché de menos ni un segundo a Varane y Ramos


----------



## Woden (9 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ????
> Soy catalan



Mola ser catalán?


----------



## tHE DOG. (9 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Detector de antrimadridistas subnormales. Que vini siga goleando y bailando. Un brasileño goleando y sambeando es la alegría del fútbol y si los goles los hace para el Madrid, mejor que mejor.



Eso se lo tienen que prohibir pero ya. Los bailecitos de los brasileños al marcar son para darles de hostias, hay que respetar siempre al rival, payasos, que es el Madrid no el Favelinhas o el Barcelona.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (9 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bale no tuvo ningún bajón físico ni era del club de los sebosos, yo en EEUU le sigo viendo rociar por el campo.



Algún día se sabrá lo que pasó con él


----------



## petro6 (9 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Eso se lo tienen que prohibir pero ya. Los bailecitos de los brasileños al marcar son para darles de hostias, hay que respetar siempre al rival, payasos, que es el Madrid no el Favelinhas o el Barcelona.



Ese chico ha recibido tanta mierda encima desde que llegó que se ha ganado hacerle un bailecito a tikis mikis que se cogen la polla con papel de fumar cómo tú si le sale de los cojones.


----------



## tHE DOG. (9 Sep 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Ese chico ha recibido tanta mierda encima desde que llegó que se ha ganado hacerle un bailecito a tikis mikis que se cogen la polla con papel de fumar cómo tú si le sale de los cojones.



Tu eres un guarro y un tirao de mierda de barrio gitano vete a tomar por culo


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Mola ser catalán?



Hay cosas peores... pocas, pero las hay


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Sep 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Pienso lo mismo. Llegó el emir y no dejó de ser felado por toda institución que le recibió. Seguramente no se pagó cláusula de penalización alguna por la no venida de Mratté, aunque seguro que la había. La sola presencia del moro jefe en el país fue un "a buen entendedor, pocas palabras". Me recuerda a la escena del Padrido II cuando traen al hermano de Frank Pentangeli al juicio. No hase falta disir nada más.



De FloPer me creo cualquier cosa y ninguna defendiendo los intereses del RM.

Me mola tu referencia "padriniana" pero me parece imprecisa. Cuando llevan al hermano de Frank Pentangeli a la vista oral es para que no se retrate ante su hermano traicionando/delatando a su "familia". *Una cuestión de honor.*

Lo que comentas es más bien que FloPer antepuso sus intereses en ACS al RM, al ver que los Gobiernos de Francia, España Catar e, incluso, Emiratos (que fueron los que vinieron a Madrid) cerraban filas con respecto a los caprichos de los catarís. *Intereses personales.*

Otra opción es que los catarís metieran una cabeza de caballo en la cama de FloPer como hizo Don Corleone con Jack Woltz. Aunque no creo que se llegara tan lejos, FloPer es un gran negociador (salvo en beneficio del RM) por éso ha llegado tan lejos.... Como Hyman Roth en el susodicho Padrino.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Es más un tal joseramondelamorena que publicaba aquí hace dos años.
> 
> Tiene el mismo estilo, es pretensioso y se cree superior a los demás. Es tan petulante que pone en negrita y grande lo que tienes que leer.
> 
> ...



Joder, éramos pocos y parió la abuela...

_"Tiene el mismo estilo, es pretensioso y se cree superior a los demás. Es tan petulante que pone en negrita y grande lo que tienes que leer."
_
- Joder... Ahora la negrita la he inventado yo... 

- Me lee el pensamiento y lee que me creo superior a los demás... El único ser superior es FloPer...

- Estilo pretencioso: 

¿Por qué cojones Mbappé está en el PSG, Haaland en el City, Lewandowski en el FCB y el RM tiene un único pseudo-9 que está lesionado? ¿Por qué?

¿Hay algo más humilde que preguntar? ¿Hay algo más modesto que pedir explicaciones?

¿Qué putos eventos se van a organizar en el Bernabéu, con techo y césped retráctil, para cubrir el presupuesto de la obra Y generar ingresos que le pongan al nivel de clubes-estado como el PSG, City y FCB?

¿Hay algo más humilde que preguntar? ¿Hay algo más modesto que pedir explicaciones?

Venga, contesta y déjate de bobadas, que no tienes ni chispa ni gracia. Contesta.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Detector de antrimadridistas subnormales. Que vini siga goleando y bailando. Un brasileño goleando y sambeando es la alegría del fútbol y si los goles los hace para el Madrid, mejor que mejor.



El insulto retrata a quien insulta.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dime en qué partido trascendental apareció Casimiro el año pasado, y el de la super Copa de Europa no vale, que se estaba jugando el sueldo en el united.



Joder, en la puta final en París.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (9 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> De FloPer me creo cualquier cosa y ninguna defendiendo los intereses del RM.
> 
> Me mola tu referencia "padriniana" pero me parece imprecisa. Cuando llevan al hermano de Frank Pentangeli a la vista oral es para que no se retrate ante su hermano traicionando/delatando a su "familia". *Una cuestión de honor.*
> 
> ...



Lo que quiero decir es que apareció por aquí el emir ese y hasta las menestras tan feminazis ellas les faltó ponerse a cuatro patas delante de él. No es que fuera FloPer, que ni sé si se vieron, fue el gobierno de la Nación. Bajo ningún concepto se debía incomodar al emir de marras, no fuera a ser que peligrase cualquiera de las migajas que nos tira en forma de contratos, etc. A las empresas de Floper y a las demás.
En esa tesitura, de haber esa cláusula de penalización por la no venida de la tortuga, casi mejor no reclamarla, por lo que pudiera pasar.

En el caso de Mratté lo único que hubiera podido hacer que viniese al Madrid era su deseo expreso, pasando de presiones y dineros, cosa que no se dio.


----------



## vurvujo (9 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Joder, éramos pocos y parió la abuela...
> 
> _"Tiene el mismo estilo, es pretensioso y se cree superior a los demás. Es tan petulante que pone en negrita y grande lo que tienes que leer."_
> 
> ...



Que te quede claro que a ti no te contesto, eres un pesado. Te cito para comentar tus mensajes y conversar con los otros foreros.


----------



## vurvujo (9 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Eso se lo tienen que prohibir pero ya. Los bailecitos de los brasileños al marcar son para darles de hostias, hay que respetar siempre al rival, payasos, que es el Madrid no el Favelinhas o el Barcelona.



Bailar una samba no es un insulto. Como digo, es la pura alegría del "fuchibol" ver un brasileño anotando y haciendo un bailecito de aquellas tierras.

Luego, respetar respetar depende ¿cómo vas a respetar una mafia corrupta que te quiere ver morir?. Estás como los del pp, cobardes que "respetan" y se van a extinguir. Bien tienen ganado el mote de "derechita cobarde". El Madrid no debe ser la derechita cobarde.

Esa gentuza detecta tu debilidad, empiezas a "respetarles" (o no insultarlos) y luego no te pitan penaltis nunca, te expulsan a tus jugadores por anda, te ponen los peores horarios, te roban pasta, amañan torneos, te hacen la vida imposible, te controlan las transmisiones, le dan todas las facilidades administrativas y futbolísticas a tus enemigos, se llenan de filiales en toda la liga.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Eso se lo tienen que prohibir pero ya. Los bailecitos de los brasileños al marcar son para darles de hostias, hay que respetar siempre al rival, payasos, que es el Madrid no el Favelinhas o el Barcelona.



EL UNIC OBRASILEÑO QUue no he visto hacer chorradas de bailecitos fue un tal diego costa...


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> EL UNIC OBRASILEÑO QUue no he visto hacer chorradas de bailecitos fue un tal diego costa...



Gitanos no cuentan


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (10 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Que te quede claro que a ti no te contesto, eres un pesado. Te cito para comentar tus mensajes y conversar con los otros foreros.



Claro, claro... Será por éso...

Te ibas a morder la lengua si tuvieras una respuesta coherente con la que dejarme en evidencia...

Recurres al insulto porque careces de argumentos y para retratarte. Me bajo a tu nivel para que lo entiendas: rebota, rebota y en tu culo explota


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (10 Sep 2022)

A bailar a las discotecas o al sambódromo. 



vurvujo dijo:


> Bailar una samba no es un insulto. Como digo, es la pura alegría del "fuchibol" ver un brasileño anotando y haciendo un bailecito de aquellas tierras.
> 
> Luego, respetar respetar depende ¿cómo vas a respetar una mafia corrupta que te quiere ver morir?. Estás como los del pp, cobardes que "respetan" y se van a extinguir. Bien tienen ganado el mote de "derechita cobarde". El Madrid no debe ser la derechita cobarde.
> 
> Esa gentuza detecta tu debilidad, empiezas a "respetarles" (o no insultarlos) y luego no te pitan penaltis nunca, te expulsan a tus jugadores por anda, te ponen los peores horarios, te roban pasta, amañan torneos, te hacen la vida imposible, te controlan las transmisiones, le dan todas las facilidades administrativas y futbolísticas a tus enemigos, se llenan de filiales en toda la liga.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (10 Sep 2022)

¿Savio?



FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> EL UNIC OBRASILEÑO QUue no he visto hacer chorradas de bailecitos fue un tal diego costa...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Savio?



Lo que se es que los brasileños blancos no hacen esa clase de celebraciónes..


----------



## feps (10 Sep 2022)

Mariano, dispuesto a renovar a la baja. La arrogancia y la soberbia de este vago no conocen límites.


----------



## Woden (10 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mariano, dispuesto a renovar a la baja. La arrogancia y la soberbia de este vago no conocen límites.



Menudo sinvergüenza.


----------



## Woden (10 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Hay cosas peores... pocas, pero las hay



La respuesta esperada era;
Ser catalán mola por doquier,
Ser catalán es lo mejor que puede haber,
Ser catalán da muchísimo gustico,
Ser catalán, ay qué rico, chico.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (10 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mariano, dispuesto a renovar a la baja. La arrogancia y la soberbia de este vago no conocen límites.



Está provocando al club para que le den el cabezazo que se merece.


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> La respuesta esperada era;
> Ser catalán mola por doquier,
> Ser catalán es lo mejor que puede haber,
> Ser catalán da muchísimo gustico,
> Ser catalán, ay qué rico, chico.



Bueno sí, pero eso es solo cuando no eres independentista, y si encima eres perico o merengue, ya es el colmo


----------



## Woden (10 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Bueno sí, pero eso es solo cuando no eres independentista, y si encima eres perico o merengue, ya es el colmo



Veo que no veías Muchachada Nui.


----------



## Silluzollope (10 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> EL UNIC OBRASILEÑO QUue no he visto hacer chorradas de bailecitos fue un tal diego costa...



¿Por que usas el hilo del Madrid para hablar de cosas y gentuza que no tiene que ver con el hilo?


----------



## spam (10 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No creo que Floren se tirara a la piscina sin un contrato con jugosas claúsulas de penalización firmado previamente. Como con Figo.
> 
> Lo que no entraba dentro de ninguna previsión prudente es la cantidad de dinero que están dispuestos a gastar los árabes para no "perder la cara". El PSG es un club de estado. Es la imagen de todo un reino en el exterior. En su cultura es de extrema importancia que un líder no se deje robar las mujeres, el ganado y los siervos. Falta saber en cuál de esas tres categorías se incluye a un futbolista. Antes degollarlos que abandonarlos a quien venga. En serio, serio.
> 
> Seguramente esa cláusula de penalización se ha pagado en secreto (pagarla públicamente sería "perder la cara") aparte de las presiones espurias de todo un presidente de la república y del emir que se pasó por España poco antes de todo el follón para tener unas palabras con los socios de negocios de Florentino. Para lo que hemos quedado.



Has resumido perfectamente lo que yo también sospecho que debió pasar. Ya cuando asomó por aquí el emir a marcar paquete y que le hicieran reverencias fue un aviso a navegantes de que aquello no se trataba simplemente de fútbol y cuando me olí que el tema se ponía feo de verdad. Cuando se tiene dinero infinito como aquella gente, cualquier cuestión de honor está por delante, y si hay que dejar de vender hidrocarburos a un país pues se hace, y 300 kilos de penalización lo pagan con el suelto que llevan en la chilaba. Peces gordos de aquí le debieron decir a Floper "esto ya está por encima del Madrid y se ha vuelto cuestión de estado, así que coge la pasta y no jodas". Y Floper se encogió de hombros y cogió la pasta de la penalización, y pelillos a la mar (y el Madrid no verá un duro porque el contrato era entre Bapé y Floper).

Seguro que también presionaron a Bapé hasta extremos que cuesta imaginar (además de prometerle forrarlo en oro), pero ello no lo disculpa, porque desde que le dieron las llaves del QSG ha mostrado una cara que mejor no llegar nunca a ver por aquí.


----------



## spam (10 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, ya has visto a algunos de los madridistas tan peculiares que tenemos en este foro. No sé si el entorno Prisa sigue influyendo tanto como antes de las redes sociales, pero algo hará. Luego están los madridistas que son culés inflitrados. Yo, por ejemplo, sospecho que @Obiwanchernobil es un agente doble.



Yo siempre he sospechado que es @MagicPep aunque tampoco me parece mal, siempre me ha parecido majete y le echo de menos por este hilo.


----------



## JimTonic (10 Sep 2022)

spam dijo:


> Yo siempre he sospechado que es @MagicPep aunque tampoco me parece mal, *siempre me ha parecido majete* y le echo de menos por este hilo.




siempre sospèche que te gustaba bajar al pilon, no te preocupes que aqui dejarse dominar por los vicios suma mas que resta


----------



## spam (10 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> siempre sospèche que te gustaba bajar al pilon, no te preocupes que aqui dejarse dominar por los vicios suma mas que resta



A qué viene esto, tío?


----------



## JimTonic (10 Sep 2022)

spam dijo:


> A qué viene esto, tío?



estoy borracho


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Sep 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> ¿Por que usas el hilo del Madrid para hablar de cosas y gentuza que no tiene que ver con el hilo?



Ey pregunto por Brasileños que No celebraban con bailecitos sus goles...y ahí un ejemplo claro...


----------



## petro6 (10 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Gitanos no cuentan



jajajaja


----------



## fachacine (10 Sep 2022)

Vinicius por su alegría y carácter risueño debería caer bien en toda España pero como somos como somos son capaces de montarle una campañita en contra a costa de los bailecitos para que los defensas le tengan ganas y vayan a cazarlo. Yo soy tito Flo y le recomendaría a Vini que los bailes de samba se los reserve para el Bernabeu y para el Camp Nou.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bale no tuvo ningún bajón físico ni era del club de los sebosos, yo en EEUU le sigo viendo rociar por el campo.



El MVP de la MLS es Alejandro Pozuelo, antiguo suplentérrimo del Rayo Vallecano. El nivel está tan bajo que si lo alcanzas sales por Nueva Zelanda.

Y no lo digo por decir, he visto varios partidos de MLS en directo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El MVP de la MLS es Alejandro Pozuelo, antiguo suplentérrimo del Rayo Vallecano. El nivel está tan bajo que si lo alcanzas sales por Nueva Zelanda.
> 
> Y no lo digo por decir, he visto varios partidos de MLS en directo.




El nivel es tan bajo que si pones a Isco (el fichaje estrella del subcampeon de España) no sería ni titular.

El nivel es tan bajo que han rechazado a Marcelo por su sobrepreso y no ha tenido más remedio que irse a Turquía, destino que ya sabes no gusta mucho a los futbolistas.

La msl es un lugar de retiro para las estrellas, pero no para gente NO profesional.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Sep 2022)

estas dos cosas : una choni enchufada y un toston pedante , son los que narraban comentaban el partido del rayo - violencia

narraba la tia! 
en una de estas el balon sale por linea de fondo , y la tia que es la que está narrando el partido pregunta: ¿es saque de esquina?
le han tenido que decir: no no , es saque de puerta.

en fin ...
un mute en toda regla.

no quiero pensar que estas cosas lleguen a narrar un partido del Madrid


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Sep 2022)

2 minutos y el espanYol ya va perdiendo en CASA 0-1 con el puto sevilla.

mientras contra el Madrid el espanYol iba a MUERTE

no digo lo que pienso del espanYol y estos equipos porque aqui hay algun madridista tambien del espanYol


----------



## Silluzollope (10 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> estas dos cosas : una choni enchufada y un toston pedante , son los que narraban comentaban el partido del rayo - violencia
> 
> narraba la tia!
> en una de estas el balon sale por linea de fondo , y la tia que es la que está narrando el partido pregunta: ¿es saque de esquina?
> ...



Ya uso el comodin del machismo (y solo llevamos 4 jornadas) cuando le atacaron por cantar un gol de manera demigrante.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Sep 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Ya uso el comodin del machismo (y solo llevamos 4 jornadas) cuando le atacaron por cantar un gol de manera demigrante.




jajaja encima
no sabia
hoy era la primera vez que escuchaba a la tipa


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> 2 minutos y el espanYol ya va perdiendo en CASA 0-1 con el puto sevilla.
> 
> mientras contra el Madrid el espanYol iba a MUERTE
> 
> no digo lo que pienso del espanYol y estos equipos porque aqui hay algun madridista tambien del espanYol




0-2 ya

lo dicho : me contengo en no decir lo que pienso del espanYol


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Sep 2022)

Luka Modrić’s registration card from 1996 for Zadar academy.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> 0-2 ya
> 
> lo dicho : me contengo en no decir lo que pienso del espanYol




1 - 3 en la primera parte!!!


----------



## Edu.R (10 Sep 2022)

Todavía remonta.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El nivel es tan bajo que si pones a Isco (el fichaje estrella del subcampeon de España) no sería ni titular.
> 
> El nivel es tan bajo que han rechazado a Marcelo por su sobrepreso y no ha tenido más remedio que irse a Turquía, destino que ya sabes no gusta mucho a los futbolistas.
> 
> La msl es un lugar de retiro para las estrellas, pero no para gente NO profesional.



Marcelo se ha ido a Grecia, joven padawan. 

Isco sería Dios en la MLS. El Olympiakos ganaría la liga con la punta del cimbrel.

Aparte, Bale lleva la puta mierda de 2 goles en 8 partidos en una liga de jubilados y tuercebotas. Tú no te has visto un partido entero de la MLS ni de coña, Excelentísimo D. Trol.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Todavía remonta.




Eso hubiera sido si jugase contra el Madrid.
Si no no.


----------



## Paobas (10 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> estas dos cosas : una choni enchufada y un toston pedante , son los que narraban comentaban el partido del rayo - violencia
> 
> narraba la tia!
> en una de estas el balon sale por linea de fondo , y la tia que es la que está narrando el partido pregunta: ¿es saque de esquina?
> ...



Como a cajón que no cierra


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Marcelo se ha ido a Grecia, joven padawan.
> 
> Isco sería Dios en la MLS. El Olympiakos ganaría la liga con la punta del cimbrel.
> 
> Aparte, Bale lleva la puta mierda de 2 goles en 8 partidos en una liga de jubilados y tuercebotas. Tú no te has visto un partido entero de la MLS ni de coña, Excelentísimo D. Trol.


----------



## Fiodor (10 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Aparte, Bale lleva la puta mierda de 2 goles en 8 partidos en una liga de jubilados y tuercebotas. Tú no te has visto un partido entero de la MLS ni de coña, Excelentísimo D. Trol.



Bale metió un par de goles en sus primeros partidos y ya le estaban dando palos a Ancelotti por no haberle dado minutos la temporada pasada... Ahora que empiezan a considerar su fichaje como una mala decisión, nadie dice nada... El aficionado medio se cree que sabe más de fútbol que un tío que lleva toda la vida en esto y ha ganado más títulos que la gran mayoría de entrenadores...


----------



## Maestroscuroo (10 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El nivel es tan bajo que si pones a Isco (el fichaje estrella del subcampeon de España) no sería ni titular.
> 
> El nivel es tan bajo que han rechazado a Marcelo por su sobrepreso y no ha tenido más remedio que irse a Turquía, destino que ya sabes no gusta mucho a los futbolistas.
> 
> La msl es un lugar de retiro para las estrellas, pero no para gente NO profesional.



La MLS sólo es lugar de retiro para estrellas muy muy top como Ibrahimovic y Bale o Beckham en su día. La liga Turca es muchísimo más competitiva que la MLS, además por mucho. Además que coño si Marcelo se ha ido a Grecia que es más bajo que Turquía.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> La MLS sólo es lugar de retiro para estrellas muy muy top como Ibrahimovic y Bale o Beckham en su día. La liga Turca es muchísimo más competitiva que la MLS, además por mucho. Además que coño si Marcelo se ha ido a Grecia que es más bajo que Turquía.



Liga griega y turca más profesionalizada y mejor que la msl     
Claro y fukuoka ha ganado el balón de oro este año


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Liga griega y turca más profesionalizada y mejor que la msl
> Claro y fukuoka ha ganado el balón de oro este año



Se llama MLS, no MSL, que ya van varios posts con "errata". No sabes ni cómo se llama, estás tú como para saber si es mejor o peor que la liga turca.

Como te dijo Fukuoka: hamijo, deja la coca.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Se llama MLS, no MSL, que ya van varios posts con "errata". No sabes ni cómo se llama, estás tú como para saber si es mejor o peor que la liga turca.
> 
> Como te dijo Fukuoka: hamijo, deja la coca.



Me parece que tienes una perspectiva errónea que según el prisma desde el que mires es más que posible que no lleves razón.


----------



## JimTonic (11 Sep 2022)

Para palancas la novia del mbpee


----------



## feps (11 Sep 2022)

Este señor también puede presumir de tener un saco de Copas de Europa. El listo de Zidane lo echó y acto seguido llegó la plaga de lesiones.









Antonio Pintus, el jugador número 12


La imagen fue poderosa. Luka Modric besaba a Antonio Pintus mientras se dirigía a la cámara dentro del vestuario que ocupó el Real Madrid en la final de la última Liga de Campeones




www.marca.com


----------



## Edu.R (11 Sep 2022)

Rotaciones, esas que tanto pedían muchos, pues hoy las tenemos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

El seboso y váter de titulares 
Sólo falta ausencio a la fiesta, hoy no me lo pierdo.

El seboso se lesiona en este partido, por favor guardad este mensaje.


----------



## xilebo (11 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El seboso y váter de titulares
> Sólo falta ausencio a la fiesta, hoy no me lo pierdo.
> 
> El seboso se lesiona en este partido, por favor guardad este mensaje.



Guardado queda  

*ONCE DEL REAL MADRID*
*Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Rüdiger, Alaba, Mendy; Valverde, Kroos, Ceballos; Rodrygo, Hazard y Vinicius.*

Carlo Ancelotti incluye cinco cambios con respecto al XI de Champions League.* Dos novedades obligadas, por lesiones de Militao y Benzema, entrando Rüdiger y Hazard. *Además, *vuelve Lucas Vázquez *al lateral derecho, también* irrumpe Ceballos por Modric y Rodrygo en el tridente. Por tanto, Valverde retrasa su posición, con Kroos ejerciendo de pivote *en el lugar de Tchouameni.


----------



## Gorrión (11 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Guardado queda
> 
> *ONCE DEL REAL MADRID*
> *Courtois; Lucas Vázquez, Rüdiger, Alaba, Mendy; Valverde, Kroos, Ceballos; Rodrygo, Hazard y Vinicius.*
> ...



Me gusta la composición.


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El seboso y váter de titulares
> Sólo falta ausencio a la fiesta, hoy no me lo pierdo.
> 
> El seboso se lesiona en este partido, por favor guardad este mensaje.



citanding
(pero pienso igual que tú


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

Buenas, amics.
¿Qué tal está juegeando el Mallorca? ¿Puede haber partido? ¿Me quedo?


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Buenas, amics.
> ¿Qué tal está juegeando el Mallorca? ¿Puede haber partido? ¿Me quedo?



juega lucas wc y la salchicha peleona belga. Estamos montando una porra para ver en qué minuto se lesiona


----------



## Th89 (11 Sep 2022)

La albóndiga desde el minuto 1, no me lo pierdo ni de coña


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> juega lucas wc y la salchicha peleona belga. Estamos montando una porra para ver en qué minuto se lesiona



Ah, pues me quedo, me quedo.


----------



## Gorrión (11 Sep 2022)

Que la salchicha cósmica mete 2 goles hoy ni cotiza en las casas de apuestas.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

había una milf llorando de la emusió con el inno


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

Empieza el festival del humor


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

Como se la ha comido el Rogelio sabes


----------



## Th89 (11 Sep 2022)

Joder el esquizo menuda cagada


----------



## sociedadponzi (11 Sep 2022)

es el bernabeu o la condomina?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

dice Guti que el madric está jugando mal porque es la hora de comer, no de jugar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

Bueno bueno el cebollas que no tiene patrocinador en las botas buscando su primer balón de oro


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Sep 2022)

Y hace un calor de leche, estaremos a 33-34 grados fácilmente. 
A ver si acaba ya el reinado del terror de la puta bola naranja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> dice Guti que el madric está jugando mal porque es la hora de comer, no de jugar



Demasiado que no está drogado a estas horas...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

qué ridículo es negricius


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Y hace un calor de leche, estaremos a 33-34 grados fácilmente.
> A ver si acaba ya el reinado del terror de la puta bola naranja



a ver si vamos a tener unas ricas repentinitis como las de ayer...


----------



## Th89 (11 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> dice Guti que el madric está jugando mal porque es la hora de comer, no de jugar



Él directamente estaría de resaca de sábado noche en el Buddha rodeado de putillas.

Un puto genio, todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

El argentino ya metiendo la puya de Guardiola con alaba.....en fin...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

negricius es que lo frayaba a hostias, qué asco me da


----------



## Edge2 (11 Sep 2022)

Hazard is down...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

17 minutos y el seboso aún no se ha lesionado


----------



## fachacine (11 Sep 2022)

Estos han venido claramente a meter el autobús. Y por cierto lamentable lo de Lucas Vater, siempre hace el mismo movimiento , recibe en la banda y pase atrás , siempre joder, siempre.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 17 minutos y el seboso aún no se ha lesionado



¿se puede crear apuesta en 365 y demás, para el minuto en el que se lesiona un jugador? ¿o no dejan?


----------



## fachacine (11 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿se puede crear apuesta en 365 y demás, para el minuto en el que se lesiona un jugador? ¿o no dejan?



Esa apuesta no existe, en mi vida la vi


----------



## fachacine (11 Sep 2022)

Mariano debe estar muerto de asco, pensará "ya no juego ni con Jovic vendido y Benzemá lesionado"


----------



## xilebo (11 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 17 minutos y el seboso aún no se ha lesionado



Pero ni corre ni hace nada, como quieres q se lesione


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

puto asco le tengo a negricius


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

Le meten 7 patadas de full Contact y es falta de mendy sabes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

El seboso ni aparece


----------



## Th89 (11 Sep 2022)

Si le ponen una big mac a Hazard en la portería contraria igual hace algo.

Parece un funcionario de 60 años.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

Jugada de 30 pases seguido, el seboso no ha olido el balon


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

ahora no es "pausa". es "cooling break".
somos gilipollas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

Que dice guti si el cabron se pasaba la vida tumbado en el césped, y el argentino no sé qué de neurocienciase han tenido que poner finos los dos antes del partido


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Sep 2022)

med a tanta pereza este partido que lo sigo por aquí... asi que esmeraos en los comentarios.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que dice guti si el cabron se pasaba la vida tumbado en el césped, y el argentino no sé qué de neurocienciase han tenido que poner finos los dos antes del partido



van de M


----------



## Edu.R (11 Sep 2022)

Unpopular opinión, pero es un partido para Asensio.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> med a tanta pereza este partido que lo sigo por aquí... asi que esmeraos en los comentarios.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

GOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL mecagondiosssss


----------



## fachacine (11 Sep 2022)

Mendy ni salta, lamentable


----------



## Gorrión (11 Sep 2022)

Como se nota la no presencia de Tchoameni, espero verlo para la segunda parte junto con Modric.


----------



## Gorrión (11 Sep 2022)

¿De qué nos sirve Rüdiguer si no es capaz de marcar al mas peligroso en un saque de corner?


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Sep 2022)

Encima le tengo en el comunio, jojojo


----------



## xilebo (11 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Mendy ni salta, lamentable



Y cortouis ni sale, la defensa aguas del madrid


----------



## Edu.R (11 Sep 2022)

Jugada individual aislada que genera una falta perfectamente ejecutada. 0-1.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

grasard como si no estuviera en el campo


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Sep 2022)

Que hace Vinicius jajajaja si no tiene ni un tortazo mal dao


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

eso es tarjeta a negricius por intentar engañar al a´rbitro (algo común en el simio ese)


----------



## xilebo (11 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> grasard como si no estuviera en el campo



Jugar con 10 es mas complicado


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

hazard se cae sólo de fanegas... qué derroición de jugador


----------



## Gorrión (11 Sep 2022)

No entiendo esos pases frontales para que la salchicha controle de espaldas a la portería.


----------



## fachacine (11 Sep 2022)

Vaya jugador el pajarito, qué golazo


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Sep 2022)

Golasoooooo


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Sep 2022)

Ese ha sido Valverde o...

Diego - Armando - Maradona??? (Léase con acento argentino)


----------



## Salsa_rosa (11 Sep 2022)

Br000000tal perdiendo la liga ya en septiembre


----------



## Gorrión (11 Sep 2022)

Que barbaridad!


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Sep 2022)

Vaya Golazo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

pajarito y 10 más


----------



## Edu.R (11 Sep 2022)

Gol del mes y tal.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

están todo el tiempo enfocando al niño down ese del público... ya cansa


----------



## Tadeus (11 Sep 2022)

Y no olvidar a quien le dio la asistencia, fue Ceballos?


----------



## xilebo (11 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Gol del mes y tal.



Que golazo, a lo maradona, es muy bueno el uruguayoo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

Menuda rociada del valverde


----------



## Gorrión (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

Para que marque esos goles le tiene que estar haciendo unas extracciones premium.


----------



## feps (11 Sep 2022)

Con tres sudamericanos como Valverde en el campo, no habría fondo de inversión que se nos resistiera. Latin power.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

Buena jaca ahora


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> están todo el tiempo enfocando al niño down ese del público... ya cansa



ha ido xicomalo al bernabeu?


----------



## Xequinfumfa (11 Sep 2022)

Madre mia, que chicharro!!!!

Yo sacaba a Camavinga por Ceballos y a Tchouameni por Kroos en la segunda parte y les metemos tres mas tranquilamente. 
El Mallorca no ha hecho absolutamente nada (ademas de una falta muy bien ejecutada). No han pasado de medio campo en la primera parte. 

Vamoooooooooooos


----------



## Edu.R (11 Sep 2022)

Un gol con 2 pases.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Madre mia, que chicharro!!!!
> 
> Yo sacaba a Camavinga por Ceballos y a Tchouameni por Kroos en la segunda parte y les metemos tres mas tranquilamente.
> El Mallorca no ha hecho absolutamente nada (ademas de una falta muy bien ejecutada). No han pasado de medio campo en la primera parte.
> ...



hombre, no hay color... aquí estamos por el morbo de las cosas intangibles... porque el partido lo gana el madric en el 99% de los casos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

La noticia es que el sebosos no se ha lesionado, tampoco ha jugado a futbol...


----------



## ccc (11 Sep 2022)

Me da igual el gol de Valverde (golazo), pero el madrid bien y Ancelotti bien.

Los piperos diran que esta faltando Benzema, sin embargo, los problemas vienen por otro lado:

- Vini esta queriendo ir de estrellita y asi le va; soy Ancelloti y cuando veo los 2 canyos lo mando al banquillo, para ver si aprende; y no es la primera vez que lo hace, eso si, siempre que actua asi, Benzema no esta en el campo.
- Con Ceballos, no se; por una parte, ralentiza el juego y el jodido problema, es que la jugada no es mejor despues de pasar por sus botas. Con otras palabras, si lo comparo con Tchou, no veo un mejor criterio y por supuesto el despliegue fisico es basura en comparacion a el; si lo comparo con Cama, pasa lo mismo.

No se, si Ancelotti le echa la "bronca" a Vini y le dice que se centre en el juego, y pone en el campo a Camavinga desde el comienzo de la segunda parte, no veo gran problema para ganar al MAllorca.


----------



## tHE DOG. (11 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> ¿Qué precio tiene la bestia Valverde en el mercado? ¿200M?
> 
> Es el mejor centrocampista que ha tenido el Madrid en su historia. Y uno de los mejores jugadores de la historia del fútbol, solamente por su capacidad física, rapidez, resistencia, sacrificio, y su muy buena técnica, nunca ha habido otro igual.
> 
> ...



Dije 200 millones Valverde pero hoy ha subido a 250.

Es la puta bestia, el mejor centrocampista del mundo, el mejor de la historia del Madrid. Y lo que le queda por hacer si le dan libertad y galones para que se atreva. Parece un velocista decatleta jugando con niños, les saca 5 metros en 10. Una fuerza y resistencia y velocidad prodigiosas. Con este y el Terminator negro nadie nos para, pero tienen que jugar más cerca del gol.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Dije 200 millones Valverde pero hoy ha subido a 250.
> 
> Es la puta bestia, el mejor centrocampista del mundo, el mejor de la historia del Madrid. Y lo que le queda por hacer si le dan libertad y galones para que se atreva. Parece un velocista decatleta jugando con niños, les saca 5 metros en 10. Una fuerza y resistencia y velocidad prodigiosas. Con este y el Terminator negro nadie nos para, pero tienen que jugar más cerca del gol.



500 u más.
joder qué flipao


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Sep 2022)

Todos los partidos nos tienen que marcar una mierda de gol. Qué cruz tenemos este año.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Sep 2022)

Por que tiene el césped ese aspecto tan feo en algunas zonas teniendo en cuenta que se ha colocado hace apenas una semana? Con las lamparitas y todos los mimos que supuestamente le dan  

O eso parece por la tele


----------



## tHE DOG. (11 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por que tiene el césped ese aspecto tan feo en algunas zonas teniendo en cuenta que se ha colocado hace apenas una semana? Con las lamparitas y todos los mimos que supuestamente le dan
> 
> O eso parece por la tele



Sería una risa que después de gastar una fortuna el sistema de guardado del césped en el sótano en láminas lo dejara machacao.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

qué gran profesional, y qué aseada es Sandra


----------



## Xequinfumfa (11 Sep 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Me da igual el gol de Valverde (golazo), pero el madrid bien y Ancelotti bien.
> 
> Los piperos diran que esta faltando Benzema, sin embargo, los problemas vienen por otro lado:
> 
> ...



Vini es brasileno, joder. Son asi. Entienden el futbol asi y, hombre, mal, mal, no les ha ido, la verdad. 
Que si, que estoy completamente de acuerdo. Con Benzema se centra mucho mas y se deja de chuminadas...pero es que lo llevan en la sangre, que vas a hacer?

Con Ceballos, 100% de acuerdo. Es el sexto centrocampista del Madrid. Que es muy bueno y que esta jugando bien...pero Kroos, Modric, Valverde, Camavinga y el Chumi son mucho mejores que el. Y ya.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (11 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> qué gran profesional, y qué aseada es Sandra



Debe oler a coco y vainilla...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

no hay cambios


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Debe oler a coco y vainilla...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Dije 200 millones Valverde pero hoy ha subido a 250.
> 
> Es la puta bestia, el mejor centrocampista del mundo, el mejor de la historia del Madrid. Y lo que le queda por hacer si le dan libertad y galones para que se atreva. Parece un velocista decatleta jugando con niños, les saca 5 metros en 10. Una fuerza y resistencia y velocidad prodigiosas. Con este y el Terminator negro nadie nos para, pero tienen que jugar más cerca del gol.


----------



## fachacine (11 Sep 2022)

¿Soy el único que ve el trote cochinero de Hazard?


----------



## 4ken4t0n (11 Sep 2022)

Buen gol de fede


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que ve el trote cochinero de Hazard?



no, estamos casi todo aquí precisamente por ello


----------



## ccc (11 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que ve el trote cochinero de Hazard?



No lo esta haciendo mal, si le anyades dos o tres jugadas con regates, juega de la misma forma que con Belgica en sus mejores anyos.

Sinceramente lo prefiero al Benzema de las primeras jornadas.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

negricius jajaja


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

qué hostia le daba en toda esa piñata


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> 500 u más.
> joder qué flipao



Con quién hablas ::


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Sep 2022)

Yo prohibía a Kroos tirar de fuera del área...cuando fue la última vez no ya que metió un gol sino que le salió un tiro peligroso entre los tres palos?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

Jajajaja quita al seboso, que es clave que no se lesione


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

negricius, tírate otra vez, anda.
HIJOPUTA


----------



## xilebo (11 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajaja quita al seboso, que es clave que no se lesione



Claro, el miercoles hay partido de champions contra el potente equipo aleman Leizpig, hay que reservarlo


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> negricius, tírate otra vez, anda.
> HIJOPUTA



siento el ODIO crecer en ti... goood goooooooood


----------



## xilebo (11 Sep 2022)

Lucas vazquez rozando la escuadra, llega a meter el gol y se cae el foro


----------



## Th89 (11 Sep 2022)

La timada de Morata nos la devolvieron con ensañamiento y alevosía los cabrones del Chelsea con Fatzard.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Sep 2022)

Uff perdonando el Mallorca...


----------



## ccc (11 Sep 2022)

Joder, es que no tenemos banda derecha.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Sep 2022)

Menuda mierda de segunda parte están haciendo,no he visto la primera, pero imagino que habrá sido igual.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

NEGRICIUS


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

la


Ulises 33 dijo:


> Menuda mierda de segunda parte están haciendo,no he visto la primera, pero imagino que habrá sido igual.



1ª moló más


----------



## ccc (11 Sep 2022)

Bueno si cambia el partido es ahora con Camavinga.


----------



## xilebo (11 Sep 2022)

Lucas down, va a entrar carvajal, y camavinga y ausencio calentando tmb


----------



## fachacine (11 Sep 2022)

Lesión de Vater, buena noticia


----------



## Edge2 (11 Sep 2022)

Se trasga la magedia...


----------



## Roedr (11 Sep 2022)

No hay paraíso sin Benzema.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

Ausencia pasa de entrar a jugar...y que haya gente que defienda a estos personajes...


----------



## Chichimango (11 Sep 2022)

Vinigol!


----------



## xilebo (11 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> NEGRICIUS



Cuanto mas te metes con el, mejor juega y mete goles


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Sep 2022)

Fuerza de Rodrygo en esa arrancada,se ve que ha estado haciendo pesas

Jran gol


----------



## Gorrión (11 Sep 2022)

Grande Rodrygo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Sep 2022)

Muy bien definido. Y qué difícil es jugar con los equipos de la liga española todos planteando partidos como una partida de ajedrez.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> NEGRICIUS



Otro subnormal al ignore.


----------



## Gorrión (11 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Fuerza de Rodrygo en esa arrancada,se ve que ha estado haciendo pesas
> 
> Jran gol


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Se trasga la magedia...



NO ME SEA USTEC CENIZO


----------



## sociedadponzi (11 Sep 2022)

gol del espanyol


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## xilebo (11 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> NO ME SEA USTEC CENIZO



Viene con la moral alta, anoche metio el atletico 4 goles


----------



## ccc (11 Sep 2022)

Pues vais a decir lo que querais, pero en mi opinion, si esta Ceballos en el campo no metemos gol. El tio manosea la pelota demasiado y contra equipos como el mallorca se nota.

Ceballos no ha renovado y se ha demostrado que no es jugador para el madrid. Por que conyo le damos minutos a este tio en vez de camavinga que seguramente es el mejor de todos?

No lo entiendo.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (11 Sep 2022)

No estoy viendo el partido pero suena demigrante


----------



## Roedr (11 Sep 2022)

Grande Vini!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fachacine (11 Sep 2022)

Pues a Vini le estaba viendo un poco sobradito hoy, pero al final es letal, no lo puedes descuidar


----------



## Roedr (11 Sep 2022)

joder, si ha sido cosa de Rodrygo!!!. Lo siento amigues, hoy sigo la cosa con retraso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

El Madrid es claro favorito para ganar la Champions.


----------



## Chichimango (11 Sep 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pues vais a decir lo que querais, pero en mi opinion, si esta Ceballos en el campo no metemos gol. El tio manosea la pelota demasiado y contra equipos como el mallorca se nota.
> 
> Ceballos no ha renovado y se ha demostrado que no es jugador para el madrid. Por que conyo le damos minutos a este tio en vez de camavinga que seguramente es el mejor de todos?
> 
> No lo entiendo.



Ceballos es muy sobón pero nada resolutivo, te vale para dormir partidos y poco más. Supongo que Ancelotti esta pagando las deudas de la temporada anterior: si no le saca hoy de titular, pocas opciones más va a tener.

Y sí, corremos el riesgo de que Camavinga se cabree con tanta suplencia. Como vea que además de Chumi, también le adelanta Ceballos... mal asunto.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Sep 2022)

bueno me pongo el partido para ver el final. pero que conste que lo estaba siguiendo por aqui MUY BIEN.


----------



## tHE DOG. (11 Sep 2022)

Brutal golazo de los afrobrasileños.

Al final se han ganado minutos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Sep 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> No estoy viendo el partido pero suena demigrante



Bueno, es demigrante hasta cierto punto, el Mallorca está jugando con 9 tíos literalmente en el área. Si es su plan de batalla, pues muy bien, pero el rival tampoco puede hacer mucho más de lo que está haciendo el Madrid.

La jugada de Rodrygo, cojonuda, pero ese control con cambio de dirección en carrera de Vinicius lo hubiese firmado Ronaldo Nazario. Y con orgullo además.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Sep 2022)

De donde sacan a estos árbitros, no es que sean malos, pero siempre para el mismo lado.


----------



## tHE DOG. (11 Sep 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pues vais a decir lo que querais, pero en mi opinion, si esta Ceballos en el campo no metemos gol. El tio manosea la pelota demasiado y contra equipos como el mallorca se nota.
> 
> Ceballos no ha renovado y se ha demostrado que no es jugador para el madrid. Por que conyo le damos minutos a este tio en vez de camavinga que seguramente es el mejor de todos?
> 
> No lo entiendo.



Este subnormal es uno de los que llamaba alineador y funcionario a Ancelotti.

Le da minutos porque Camavinga juega mucho y Ceballos nada y es un partido muy fácil a priori y tiene que jugar, que además es muy buen jugador, no es un patapalo como te gustan a ti.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Sep 2022)

Qué mal perder tienen los del Mallorca.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Sep 2022)

A ver si es que han empezado ya a hacer conciertos en el Bernabéu antes de tiempo,han estado ahí los Rolling y lo han ocultado  porque llama la atención las calvas que se ven en el césped...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Sep 2022)

VENANCIOUS esparce ODIO por allá por donde va.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

Pues nada, una nueva rociada del Madrid.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Sep 2022)

Vaya tres golazos que se han visto hoy...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Sep 2022)

el cespet está que da acso ahí JAVI se niega a jugar.


----------



## Chichimango (11 Sep 2022)

Golazo tremendo de Rodrygo


----------



## Tadeus (11 Sep 2022)

Vinicius parece que se ha metido un galón de alitas de mosca,


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Sep 2022)

Venga, los del Mallorca que sigan ensuciando el partido en lugar de buscar el empate. A mamarla.


----------



## HArtS (11 Sep 2022)

Golazo de Rodrygo.

Jugada maradoniana.


----------



## Gorrión (11 Sep 2022)

Virgen santa, ya tenemos Benzemá.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Sep 2022)

gol----azoooooooo.


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Sep 2022)

La virgen, que copazo me he servío
Ah, gol de Rodrigo
Pues hala Madrid y esas cosas


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> VENANCIOUS esparce ODIO por allá por donde va.



Sid Vinicious, el agresivo punky...


----------



## Gorrión (11 Sep 2022)

El 1-2 que ha hecho es brutal.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Sep 2022)

Yo la única conclusión que extraigo del gol de Rodrygo es que no sabe bailar,así no me vale


----------



## Th89 (11 Sep 2022)

Yo lo digo sinceramente, yo soy el defensa y Vinicius acaba sin piernas y probablemente sin dientes.

Golaso de Rodrygo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Sep 2022)

Desde el día del Chelsea tendríamos que saber que con Rodrygo tenemos un 9.


----------



## Tadeus (11 Sep 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Vinicius parece que se ha metido un galón de alitas de mosca,



Puro corrector, pero se entiende no?


----------



## IVNP71 (11 Sep 2022)

A qué se debe que hasta ahora todos marquen contra el Madrid cuándo era impensable casi hace un año? Qué pasa con la defensa?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## fachacine (11 Sep 2022)

Vinicius desquicia a todos los rivales, es una mosca cojonera. Y por cierto qué bueno Rodrygo ¿de verdad Asensio le quiere quitar el puesto?¿Estamos de broma?


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Sep 2022)

Por cierto,cuando Benzema haga ESO que ha hecho Rodrygo me creeré lo de que es un crack...


----------



## tHE DOG. (11 Sep 2022)

La transformación de Vinicius y Benzema de megapaquetes tironucables a megacracks es lo más grande e incomprensible de la historia del deporte.

A estos les están pasando mierda de la buena sus colegas del barrio.


----------



## filets (11 Sep 2022)

__





Juststream







juststream.live





Vaya GOLAZO de Rodrygo


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Sep 2022)

Gol del zumbao


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Sep 2022)

El 4º. Venga mallorquines, seguid insultando a Negri.


----------



## xilebo (11 Sep 2022)

El cuarto gol, Antonio


----------



## Gorrión (11 Sep 2022)

Asensio con cara de alpargata.


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Sep 2022)

Fora de joc


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Sep 2022)

Le quitan el gol a Antonio

Ah pues no...


----------



## Chichimango (11 Sep 2022)

Los finales de partido del Madrid son demoledores, no se resiste nadie. 

Golito del alemán moreno.


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Sep 2022)

Al final la selección Africana hizo su trabajo


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Sep 2022)

Vamos que tengo que ver el pacopartido del Eurobasket


----------



## filets (11 Sep 2022)

HALA MADRID
SOMOS LOS VLANKOS


----------



## ccc (11 Sep 2022)

Me alegro por Rodrygo y ademas que le por culo a Ausencio: 0 oportunidades de jugar y despues que se vaya al Milan:

- "Es que yo quiero ser titular y jugar muchos minutos."
- "Es que la oferta de renovacion es insuficiente y me marcho"
- "Me quedo"

Al final, la amenaza es, me marco un mariano: Pues jodete y a ver si acabas como Isco.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Sep 2022)

El cuarto no ha sido un gol memorable,solo normal,no se podía mantener ese ritmo


----------



## Th89 (11 Sep 2022)

Parecía fuera de juego.

Valverde pone el color blanco entre la negritud finalmente.


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Sep 2022)

Eso no es fuera de juego?


----------



## xilebo (11 Sep 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Parecía fuera de juego.
> 
> Valverde pone el color blanco entre la negritud finalmente.






Nomeimporta dijo:


> Eso no es fuera de juego?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Sep 2022)

Kross usando de caballito a alaba... eso es raciasmo no?


----------



## Th89 (11 Sep 2022)

Disfruten del careto.

Por flipao le pasa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

Las rociadas madrileñas, pues nada, este año a volver a ganar la liga antes de Navidad y a dedicar oa a las eurorociadas.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (11 Sep 2022)

Ha sido muy poetica la imagen de Asensio en el banquillo con cara de charo resabiada despues del gol de Rodrygo. 
4-1, muy buen partido. Mucha samba de Vini, mucha calidad de Rodrygo y Valverde. Va a ser muy dificil que el Madrid pierda algun partido en Liga. Vamos muy sobrados.


----------



## petro6 (11 Sep 2022)

Los mallORCOS parecía que se jugaban el descenso, veremos si contra el palancas salen así.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Sep 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Disfruten del careto.
> 
> Por flipao le pasa



Vinicius lo inoculado con ODIO


----------



## Tadeus (11 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Que cachondo es el meme ese.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

Ausencio se queda sin marcar su gol anual al equipo denigrante de turno y se queda en desventaja para negociar su contrato con el próximo equipo.

Lo mismo pensaba que después de estarle pagando 3 años cojo y salir en rueda de prensa a decir que se quedaba para agotar el contrato y tener prima de fichaje el Florencio le iba a dar las palmas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> Vinicius lo inoculado con ODIO



Tuvo su momento y no lo aprovecho, ahora ya sabe que está por debajo de Rodrigo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

Ya está la otra mojando bragas con el guti....


----------



## xilebo (11 Sep 2022)

*La flor contra la palanca*


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Sep 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> 4-1, muy buen partido. Mucha samba de Vini, mucha calidad de Rodrygo y Valverde. Va a ser muy dificil que el Madrid pierda algun partido en Liga. Vamos muy sobrados.



Joder macho, que hemos jugado contra cuatro equipos de mierda y uno buenillo a secas en casa.


----------



## Chichimango (11 Sep 2022)

Es que Asensio hace algo por el equipo de vez en cuando. Rodrygo cada vez que juega la lía. 

No hay color.


----------



## filets (11 Sep 2022)

Como juega el Madrid
Es puro ADN BARÇA segun Javier "el jardinero" Hernández


----------



## manutartufo (11 Sep 2022)

Le pinta a Asensio por no irse...


----------



## Roedr (11 Sep 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Golazo de Rodrygo.
> 
> Jugada maradoniana.



a ver si veo el resumen


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> GOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL mecagondiosssss




*¿COMO TE HAS QUEDADO? HIJO DE PUTA !!!!*

*¿MUY ESCOCIDO TU CULO DE MARICON ANTIMADRIDISTA ?*


----------



## Roedr (11 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Desde el día del Chelsea tendríamos que saber que con Rodrygo tenemos un 9.



Lo saben, lo saben. Sólo falta que Carletto se entere.


----------



## Th89 (11 Sep 2022)

Si el gol de Rodrygo lo mete Pedri o el Ansu, tenemos campaña para el Balón de Oro como poco


----------



## filets (11 Sep 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Le pinta a Asensio por no irse...



Asensio no se ha ido por la misma razon que CR7 sigue en el ManU; e Isco, Bale y Marcelo agotaron sus contratos: porque nadie les ofrece nada ni remotamente parecido


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Sep 2022)

*MMMMMMMMM..........¡¡¡¡Cómo disfruto ver a los filiales de la Farsa del VARsa jugar a MUERTE contra el Madrid, desgastarse hasta el infinito, con toda su chulería y juego barriobajero de patadas empujones manotazos, todo consentido por los árbitros del Farsa VARsa, para al final de todo ver cómo pierden y gana el Madrid encima por goleada.*


----------



## Gorrión (11 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo saben, lo saben. Sólo falta que Carletto se entere.



Era un nueve cuando se fichó y el tiempo lo va poner en su lugar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

El ausencia está echando de menos a su anterior representante, se creía el mbappe el subnormal para permitirse estar un año sin jugar y querer firmar con un equipo al alza.


----------



## tHE DOG. (11 Sep 2022)

Bueno pues por segunda vez, Carletto ha construído el Madrid más sólido y que mejor juega que se recuerda. El de su primer año conisguió la excelencia que decía Florentino que buscaban, jugaban de puta madre pero lo echaron porque son subnormales.

Ahora ha vuelto a construir un equipazo con putos cadáveres y principiantes que con Zidane jugaban de culo y en octubre tenían las ligas perdidas. Ancelotti ha conseguido que ultrapaquetes odiosos como Vinicius, Rodrygo y Benzema sean jugadorazos. Y lo ha conseguido él, porque pasaron por muchos entrenadores y eran malísimos.

Esperemos que Carlo se quede hasta que se muera a los 96 peacefully. El mejor entrenador que hemos tenido y el más agradable y que mejor imagen del Madrid proyecta, al contrario que Mourinho que hacía al club ser odiado por todos.


----------



## Roedr (11 Sep 2022)

Después del partido ya sola falta el trol pidiendo la dimisión de Floren por no haber marcado 10 goles.


----------



## tHE DOG. (11 Sep 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Si el gol de Rodrygo lo mete Pedri o el Ansu, tenemos campaña para el Balón de Oro como poco



Porque los otros son buenísimos ya mucho tiempo y Rodrygo aún es un suplente haciendo méritos que no se ha ganado ni el titular.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (11 Sep 2022)

Han marcado tres cracks hoy. Valverde es un "siempre en mi equipo" de libro, da igual cuando leas esto. Vini es el mejor jugador de la liga, y hoy no ha estado fino. Demasiados partidos enteros tal vez. Rodrygo cuanto más cerca del área, mejor. Como siga progresando así, igual pronto vemos una competición Vini/Rodrygo para ver quién es mejor.

Hazard no es capaz de aprovechar sus oportunidades. Es el peor fichaje que recuerdo al Madrid calidad/precio. Ceballos no lo hace especialmente mal, pero tampoco es determinante. Puede valer como recambio para partidos de bajo nivel o para sustituciones. Asensio haciéndose la ofendida en el banquillo...no le queda nada que tragar.

Jugar a estas horas es lo más demigrante de todo. Era un partido trampa, y menos mal que al final ha salido bien. Gracias Valverde, una vez más.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Sep 2022)

El Madrid tiene que hacer algo con la grada de animación.

Es lo más Paco que he visto en mi puta vida


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Porque los otros son buenísimos ya mucho tiempo y Rodrygo aún es un suplente haciendo méritos que no se ha ganado ni el titular.




Jajajaja

Claro que si, guapi


----------



## Th89 (11 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Porque los otros son buenísimos ya mucho tiempo y Rodrygo aún es un suplente haciendo méritos que no se ha ganado ni el titular.



Sí, mostrando nivelazo en la EL mientras otro arrastraba el rabo clasificando al Madrid con sus goles para su 14.

Las gilipolleces que hay que leer


----------



## tHE DOG. (11 Sep 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El Madrid tiene que hacer algo con la grada de animación.
> 
> Es lo más Paco que he visto en mi puta vida



Prohibirla. Da vergüenza ajena verles, parecen el grupo de misa de la parroquia del Padre Damián.


----------



## Gorrión (11 Sep 2022)

Ceballos ha hecho buen partido pero sigue sin convencerme su juego. Soba demasiado el balón y mira poco hacia delante. La jugada del primer gol, el pase que llega a Rodrygo es de Modric, que lo lanza para que haga la jugada, eso a Ceballos se lo veréis muy pocas veces.


----------



## tHE DOG. (11 Sep 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Sí, mostrando nivelazo en la EL mientras otro arrastraba el rabo clasificando al Madrid con sus goles para su 14.
> 
> Las gilipolleces que hay que leer



Gilipolleces las que tu dices payaso. Rodrygo todavía no es titular ni parece que vaya a serlo en breve y lleva varios años. Los otros son internacionales y figuras mundiales.


----------



## filets (11 Sep 2022)

Ausencio JODETE


----------



## Th89 (11 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Gilipolleces las que tu dices payaso. Rodrygo todavía no es titular ni parece que vaya a serlo en breve y lleva varios años. Los otros son internacionales y *figuras mundiales*.



Top 5 histórico, sin duda


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El ausencia está echando de menos a su anterior representante, se creía el mbappe el subnormal para permitirse estar un año sin jugar y querer firmar con un equipo al alza.



Bueno, creo que en autocomplacencia y en vanidad andan a la par...
Eso si, aun no le veo tan degenerado para ir con travelos...


----------



## vurvujo (11 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El argentino ya metiendo la puya de Guardiola con alaba.....en fin...



Eso fue absolutamente patético.


----------



## Chichimango (11 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ausencio JODETE



Está en modo niñato, con esas reacciones estúpidas pierde los pocos apoyos que le quedaban (el mío entre ellos).

A la grada y que se joda.


----------



## filets (11 Sep 2022)

Pobre Rodrygo. Los golazos que mete SIEMPRE y solo juega porque el norteafricano esta lesionado


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Pobre Rodrygo. Los golazos que mete SIEMPRE y solo juega porque el norteafricano esta lesionado




peor aun : cagueto no hace mucho ponia a ausencio por delante de rodrygo


----------



## Manero (11 Sep 2022)

Mira @artemis y Maestroscuro (al que no cito con @ porque se ofende), ya está Roures manipulando el VAR otra vez a favor del Barça.





Han dibujado la línea azul del pie del mallorquín donde les ha dado la gana, vaya cracks.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Sep 2022)

para los babea odio antimadridista :

NO es fuera de juego el gol de Rudiguer

la toma que pone Roures el naziSSeparatista del Farsa VARsa dueño del VAR , está falseada --> pone la toma cuando kroos ya ha chutado el balon y el balon empieza a salir de su pie , y ahi Rudiguer si está medio cuerpo adelantado

pero unas decimas antes que es cuando el balon aun no sale de su pie , Rudiguer esta en linea


----------



## vurvujo (11 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Cuanto mas te metes con el, mejor juega y mete goles



¿Está haciendo el "contragafe" o es retarded?

No me puedo imaginar que un madridista le tenga tanto odio a Vini.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Brutal golazo de los afrobrasileños.
> 
> Al final se han ganado minutos.



Hazard retratado hoy (una vez más). Rodrygo muy superior como "falso 9" al belga.


----------



## Roedr (11 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Hazard retratado hoy (una vez más). Rodrygo muy superior como "falso 9" al belga.



Poner a Panzard de titular, teniendo alternativas, es ridículo.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bueno, es demigrante hasta cierto punto, el Mallorca está jugando con 9 tíos literalmente en el área. Si es su plan de batalla, pues muy bien, pero el rival tampoco puede hacer mucho más de lo que está haciendo el Madrid.
> 
> La jugada de Rodrygo, cojonuda, pero ese control con cambio de dirección en carrera de Vinicius lo hubiese firmado Ronaldo Nazario. Y con orgullo además.



De primer vistazo no se notó, pero ya viéndolo repetido fue un gran control para ponerse en posición de anotar.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Hazard retratado hoy (una vez más). Rodrygo muy superior como "falso 9" al belga.




adelghazard es un antimadridista
lo mismo que el asqueroso lewandowskijoputa
no me cansaré de decirlo a ver si la gente por fin se da cuenta

los madridistas que sigan esperanzados con que adelghazard vuelva a ser un gran jugador lo llevan claro.
solo era buen jugador en el chelsi.
el bastardo vino al madrid a reirse del madrid y a cobrar sus millones mientras trota

pero bueno parece que no son suficientes 3 años de adelghazard para verlo , muchos madridistas necesitan otros 3 años mas : 6 en total
y yo creo que ni aun asi se dan cuenta


----------



## vurvujo (11 Sep 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> A qué se debe que hasta ahora todos marquen contra el Madrid cuándo era impensable casi hace un año? Qué pasa con la defensa?
> Pozdrawiam.



Se ven muy sobrados. Les falta ser un poco "defensas pesimistas" que decía Ancelotti de Nacho la temporada pasada.


----------



## ironpipo (11 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y celebrando sin hacer ningún baile subnor como acostumbran los brazucas.
Muy bien por el


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Hazard retratado hoy (una vez más). Rodrygo muy superior como "falso 9" al belga.



Muy superior al verdadero 9 también...


----------



## vurvujo (11 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Le quitan el gol a Antonio
> 
> Ah pues no...



Este me parecía un fuera de juego muy claro y luego quitan goles que no parecen fuera de juego. Mi no entender (en la repetición parece que el pie del grone del Mallorca habilitaba a Antonio)


----------



## petro6 (11 Sep 2022)

Carletto le ha dicho elegántemente a Ausencio que se puede ir a tomar por el culo.


----------



## petro6 (11 Sep 2022)

Vinicius es cómo Petrovic, cuanto más le pegas mejor juega.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Sep 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Me alegro por Rodrygo y ademas que le por culo a Ausencio: 0 oportunidades de jugar y despues que se vaya al Milan:
> 
> - "Es que yo quiero ser titular y jugar muchos minutos."
> - "Es que la oferta de renovacion es insuficiente y me marcho"
> ...



Hubo una toma a Asensio en el minuto 90 con cara de estar tragando clavos por el culo.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Sep 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Disfruten del careto.
> 
> Por flipao le pasa



Justo a eso me refería.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (11 Sep 2022)

Culés llorando porque el cuarto gol ha sido una cagada del VAR que independientemente del acierto-error nada cambiaría en el resultado. 

Están acojonados con no ganar nada y el año que viene sin palancas puede ser un verano durísimo.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Muy superior al verdadero 9 también...



Ya en eso no estamos de acuerdo señor ApoloCreed. Pero bueno, al menos tenemos o a Benzema o a Rodrygo Goles.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Sep 2022)

Rodrygo fuera de la banda derecha es un delantero top. De primer nivel.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Sep 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Han marcado tres cracks hoy. Valverde es un "siempre en mi equipo" de libro, da igual cuando leas esto. Vini es el mejor jugador de la liga, y hoy no ha estado fino. Demasiados partidos enteros tal vez. Rodrygo cuanto más cerca del área, mejor. Como siga progresando así, igual *pronto vemos una competición Vini/Rodrygo para ver quién es mejor.*
> 
> Hazard no es capaz de aprovechar sus oportunidades. Es el peor fichaje que recuerdo al Madrid calidad/precio. Ceballos no lo hace especialmente mal, pero tampoco es determinante. Puede valer como recambio para partidos de bajo nivel o para sustituciones. Asensio haciéndose la ofendida en el banquillo...no le queda nada que tragar.
> 
> Jugar a estas horas es lo más demigrante de todo. Era un partido trampa, y menos mal que al final ha salido bien. Gracias Valverde, una vez más.



Muchos aquí lo han tenido siempre claro, Rodrygo.

Yo hace dos años pensaba lo mismo y no estaba en la iglesia de Vini, pensaba que efectivamente nunca iba a llegar jugador nivel Madrid. Por suerte Vini me dejó callado la temporada pasada. Rodrygo por su lado tiene exceso de talento pero no tiene esas ganas de comerse el mundo que Vini sí tiene.

Pero ojalá que Rodrygo eleve tanto su nivel esta temporada para poder tener esa discusión.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (11 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Muchos aquí lo han tenido siempre claro, Rodrygo.
> 
> Yo hace dos años pensaba lo mismo y no estaba en la iglesia de Vini, pensaba que efectivamente nunca iba a llegar jugador nivel Madrid. Por suerte Vini me dejó callado la temporada pasada. Rodrygo por su lado tiene exceso de talento pero no tiene esas ganas de comerse el mundo que Vini sí tiene.
> 
> Pero ojalá que Rodrygo eleve tanto su nivel esta temporada para poder tener esa discusión.



Rodrygo ganas tiene, lo que no tiene es el físico explosivo de Vini. Pero pese a lo joven que es, se ve que piensa lo que hace en el campo. Habrá que ver cómo evoluciona. Tiene la la cabeza bien amueblada. 

Yo soy de la iglesia Viniciana desde el mismo día que llegó. Lleva siendo el mejor desde que empezó a jugar con Solari. Le sobra meterse en fregados y caer en provocaciones del rival, por decir algo. A ver si renueva ya, que los moros seguro que algo intentarán.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Mira @artemis y Maestroscuro (al que no cito con @ porque se ofende), ya está Roures manipulando el VAR otra vez a favor del Barça.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1187447
> Ver archivo adjunto 1187448
> ...



A llorar

Minuto 93 y con el marcador 3-1, solo sabeis llorar.

¿Aquí también se inventaron el pie del defensa de Mallorca? Qué patéticos que sois.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Culés llorando porque el cuarto gol ha sido una cagada del VAR que independientemente del acierto-error nada cambiaría en el resultado.
> 
> Están acojonados con no ganar nada y el año que viene sin palancas puede ser un verano durísimo.



Se puede oler el miedo que tienen los culés.

Han hecho la mayor huída hacia adelante que se recuerde e igual se pueden ir con un nadaplete perfectamente.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Sep 2022)

sigo diciendo de nuevo que courtois tiene una carencia gordisima : y es que NO SALE , se suele quedar bajo palos en muchas jugadas donde el tendria que ser el AMO en juego aereo : 2 metros + saltando + con brazos extendidos = 3,5 metros facil = no habria NINGUN jugador rival que pudiera rematar de cabeza , y cada balon aereo seria fin de jugada en sus manos.

pero no : el tio sigue cagao bajo palos.

es un gran portero , pero que no salga es una gran cagada suya.

para mi este gol que se come hoy contra el filial del farsa VARsa es otra demostracion mas de lo que para mi es algo EVIDENTISIMO --> NO SABE SALIR Y NO SALE , prefiere siempre quedarse bajo palos


remate del jugador del mierdallorca DENTRO DEL AREA PEQUEÑA y a metro y medio de courtois = gol del mierdallorca











jugadores como lewandoksijoputa pueden aqui hacer mucho daño aprovechando esta CAGADA de juego de courtois


----------



## vurvujo (11 Sep 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Rodrygo ganas tiene, lo que no tiene es el físico explosivo de Vini. Pero pese a lo joven que es, se ve que piensa lo que hace en el campo. Habrá que ver cómo evoluciona. Tiene la la cabeza bien amueblada.
> 
> Yo soy de la iglesia Viniciana desde el mismo día que llegó. Lleva siendo el mejor desde que empezó a jugar con Solari. Le sobra meterse en fregados y caer en provocaciones del rival, por decir algo. A ver si renueva ya, que los moros seguro que algo intentarán.



Admiro a los de la iglesia Viniciana, hombres de fé, verdaderos apóstoles. Yo la verdad en algún momento perdí la esperanza y la fé, tomé el camino fácil, el camino oscuro. Pero vengo de rodillas a pedir perdón. Nunca más dudaré, que Vini siga goleando, provocando y sambeando.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Bueno pues por segunda vez, Carletto ha construído el Madrid más sólido y que mejor juega que se recuerda. El de su primer año conisguió la excelencia que decía Florentino que buscaban, jugaban de puta madre pero lo echaron porque son subnormales.
> 
> Ahora ha vuelto a construir un equipazo con putos cadáveres y principiantes que con Zidane jugaban de culo y en octubre tenían las ligas perdidas. Ancelotti ha conseguido que ultrapaquetes odiosos como Vinicius, Rodrygo y Benzema sean jugadorazos. Y lo ha conseguido él, porque pasaron por muchos entrenadores y eran malísimos.
> 
> Esperemos que Carlo se quede hasta que se muera a los 96 peacefully. El mejor entrenador que hemos tenido y el más agradable y que mejor imagen del Madrid proyecta, al contrario que Mourinho que hacía al club ser odiado por todos.



Claro, pasaron muchos entrenadores y eran malísimos, el los ha hecho buenos, el que fuesen jovenes y tal no cuenta, el rodaje durante esos años, el entrenamiento ytal , tampoco cuenta. MEnos mal que no somos entrenadores ninguno.


----------



## tHE DOG. (11 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Ceballos ha hecho buen partido pero sigue sin convencerme su juego. Soba demasiado el balón y mira poco hacia delante. La jugada del primer gol, el pase que llega a Rodrygo es de Modric, que lo lanza para que haga la jugada, eso a Ceballos se lo veréis muy pocas veces.



Por eso es suplente y no le han ofrecido renovación, porque es buen jugador pero no acaba de llegarle para el Madrid, si este año juega más quizás mejore.


Roedr dijo:


> Poner a Panzard de titular, teniendo alternativas, es ridículo.



Yo lo veo bien mientras el rival sea flojo que veamos a todos y no se depriman


----------



## tHE DOG. (11 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Claro, pasaron muchos entrenadores y eran malísimos, el los ha hecho buenos, el que fuesen jovenes y tal no cuenta, el rodaje durante esos años, el entrenamiento ytal , tampoco cuenta. MEnos mal que no somos entrenadores ninguno.



Otro subnormal que insultaba al italiano. Anda que no estáis quedando en ridiculo. El mejor palmarés de la historia tiene. Payasos. Subnormales. Pidiendo a Raúl, a Xabi, a Paquetino o al quemado de Mou.


----------



## HDR (11 Sep 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Disfruten del careto.
> 
> Por flipao le pasa



Es mejor jugar con 10 que sacarlo para que empiece a dar pases hacia atrás.

Con suerte este invierno se va y le sacamos aunque sea 5 millones.


----------



## feps (11 Sep 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Rodrygo fuera de la banda derecha es un delantero top. De primer nivel.



"Como decíamos ayer..."


----------



## artemis (11 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Mira @artemis y Maestroscuro (al que no cito con @ porque se ofende), ya está Roures manipulando el VAR otra vez a favor del Barça.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1187447
> Ver archivo adjunto 1187448
> ...



No sé porque se molesta @Maestroscuroo que le cites  

No pitar fuera de juego en eso es una manipulación más para que el trampes y el trampas estén en lo más alto


----------



## Manero (11 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> A llorar
> 
> Minuto 93 y con el marcador 3-1, solo sabeis llorar.
> 
> ¿Aquí también se inventaron el pie del defensa de Mallorca? Qué patéticos que sois.



Desde esa perspectiva lo que no se ve es donde está el hombro de Rudiger así que de nada sirve esa imagen.

Ejjj que Tebas es del Barza y manipula el VAR.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (11 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> sigo diciendo de nuevo que courtois tiene una carencia gordisima : y es que NO SALE , se suele quedar bajo palos en muchas jugadas donde el tendria que ser el AMO en juego aereo : 2 metros + saltando + con brazos extendidos = 3,5 metros facil = no habria NINGUN jugador rival que pudiera rematar de cabeza , y cada balon aereo seria fin de jugada en sus manos.
> 
> pero no : el tio sigue cagao bajo palos.
> 
> ...



Se ve que no has jugado de portero nunca jeje, ahí no puede salir porque su misión es defender su primer palo y el centro del área, jamás ir al segundo palo salvo balón bombeado con tiempo a reaccionar. Para salir no se trata sólo del dónde sino de cómo viene la pelota tocada. 

De hecho, en la segunda parte, tiene 2 salidas en dos córners que sale justo al centro del área que es donde debe salir. 

Sí que es verdad que podría salir más pero muchas veces se duda con estos balones que hacen efectos raros. 

La pifia del gol de hoy es de Mendy, cuyas empanadas en los córners y faltas es abrumadora.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Después del partido ya sola falta el trol pidiendo la dimisión de Floren por no haber marcado 10 goles.



Y porque el céspet del Bernabeu tiene calvas...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Mira @artemis y Maestroscuro (al que no cito con @ porque se ofende), ya está Roures manipulando el VAR otra vez a favor del Barça.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1187447
> Ver archivo adjunto 1187448
> ...



¿Sabes que en el mundo real eso son, a un lado u otro, unos diez centímetros?













Y con 3 a 1 en el minuto 93. Dios mío, qué escándaloooo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Está haciendo el "contragafe" o es retarded?
> 
> No me puedo imaginar que un madridista le tenga tanto odio a Vini.



Las maldiciones que le echaba @ApoloCreed la temporada pasada a Benzema son una de las principales causas de la 14ª.


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## Maestroscuroo (11 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> No sé porque se molesta @Maestroscuroo que le cites
> 
> No pitar fuera de juego en eso es una manipulación más para que el trampes y el trampas estén en lo más alto



Porque no hablo con gente que lo mismo te dice A, que a los 10 segundos te dice que el dijo B. 
Suele ser gente cuyo forofismo le impide ver la realidad. 

Son esa gente para la que los jugadores de su equipo siempre son mejores que los del Madrid. 
Su fútbol es mejor que el del Madrid. Los títulos del Madrid no tienen valor y además su cantera es mejor porque son un equipo de cantera y a los 6 meses te fichan 11 tíos y te dicen que claro, que lo de la cantera si eso otro día. 

Son similares a su entrenador, lo mismo te dicen que el ADN Barca es jugar al tiki taka como salir al contraataque. Es decir, es imposible tener una conversación coherente con alguien que se cree superior a lo demás mientras van mamando rabo continuamente de otros que son (según ellos) inferiores.

0 pérdidas de tiempo con esta gente. 

Pd. Me parece cojonudo la que hacéis con Griezman. Ver rabiar al barcelonismo con sus propios métodos no tiene precio. El chavalete Demir, querer echar a gente como Braitwhite, Umtiti, de Jong, Depay... con amenazas e incluso odio por parte del aficionado medio, indica muy bien de la clase de club y de los Valors que tienen. 

Tiene cojone la cosa...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Admiro a los de la iglesia Viniciana, hombres de fé, verdaderos apóstoles. Yo la verdad en algún momento perdí la esperanza y la fé, tomé el camino fácil, el camino oscuro. Pero vengo de rodillas a pedir perdón. Nunca más dudaré, que Vini siga goleando, provocando y sambeando.



Yo sí he sido siempre viniciano del séptimo día. Sus primeros años en el Madrid el trato que le daban el entorno y la prensa me recordaba mucho a lo que se hizo con Etoo, que fue un grave error.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> No pitar fuera de juego en eso es una manipulación más para que el trampes y el trampas estén en lo más alto



Que iban 3 a 1 en el minuto 90, zampabollos...


----------



## Maestroscuroo (11 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo sí he sido siempre viniciano del séptimo día. Sus primeros años en el Madrid el trato que le daban el entorno y la prensa me recordaba mucho a lo que se hizo con Etoo, que fue un grave error.



A día de hoy el pack Vini, Rodry y Valverde costarían en torno a 350 millones de euros y resulta que son canteranos. Somos unos genios.


----------



## artemis (11 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Porque no hablo con gente que lo mismo te dice A, que a los 10 segundos te dice que el dijo B.
> Suele ser gente cuyo forofismo le impide ver la realidad.
> 
> Son esa gente para la que los jugadores de su equipo siempre son mejores que los del Madrid.
> ...



La hipocresía es uno de sus VALORS


----------



## artemis (11 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Que iban 3 a 1 en el minuto 90, zampabollos...



Por eso, con más motivo de no dar un gol claramente fuera de juego solo para decir que la negredada mete goles


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo sí he sido siempre viniciano del séptimo día. Sus primeros años en el Madrid el trato que le daban el entorno y la prensa me recordaba mucho a lo que se hizo con Etoo, que fue un grave error.



Lo que sí tengo que admitir es que pensé que sería un jugador útil pero limitado, una especie de Mbappé o de Ronaldo Nazario con menos potencia y precisión. Lo de que hoy en día sea uno de los tres delanteros jóvenes más cotizados del mundo y haya pasado ya a los anales del madridismo con un gol decisivo en una final de Copa de Europa es una agradable sorpresa,


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Sep 2022)

SidVicious a cuanto va? a gol por partido?


----------



## Maestroscuroo (11 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> SidVicious a cuanto va? a gol por partido?



Fifticius, no se equivoque usted.


----------



## Fiodor (11 Sep 2022)

El Madrid sigue el mismo guión que los anteriores partidos, mediocre primera parte, y una segunda parte en la que resuelve con claridad... La parte negativa es otro gol en contra. El Madrid lleva un gol en contra por partido de Liga. Mala señal teniendo en cuenta que los rivales, salvo el Betis, eran de segundo nivel... Lo positivo, y esperemos que lo haya visto bien Ancelotti, es que Rodrygo es el mejor sustituto de Benzema. Que se deje ya de pruebas con Hazard, que no tiene ni gol ni frescura en el juego...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> estas dos cosas : una choni enchufada y un toston pedante , son los que narraban comentaban el partido del rayo - violencia
> 
> narraba la tia!
> en una de estas el balon sale por linea de fondo , y la tia que es la que está narrando el partido pregunta: ¿es saque de esquina?
> ...



Pues tiene un meneo la interfecta, pero vamos, que con 50 que tengo ya me dirás.



Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> med a tanta pereza este partido que lo sigo por aquí... asi que esmeraos en los comentarios.



Yo me estoy acostumbrando a hacer lo que dices.

Es más, ayer me fui a fumar un cigarro los dos últimos minutos del partido contra Lituania, con la tele apagada.

A veces soy muy fanático, y si veo que me voy a poner raro, paro, respiro, y hasta que no estoy tranquilo no vuelvo.


----------



## feps (11 Sep 2022)

Que tengan ustedes una magnífica semana, madridistas.


----------



## Manero (11 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Sabes que en el mundo real eso son, a un lado u otro, unos diez centímetros?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisamente por ir 3-1 en el descuento no he hablado de robo. Solo me he centrado en que el VAR del "cule" Roures, que según el forero innombrable iba a manipularlo todo a favor del Barça, resulta que concede goles al Madrid en flagrante fuera de juego.

Y tecnologías para medir al milímetro existen, el ojo de halcón en tenis es el mejor ejemplo. Y existen tecnologías que permiten hacer lo mismo en un campo de fútbol, pero en cambio se prefiere que un árbitro desde la sala del VAR ponga una línea a ojo donde le salga de los webs. Y si denuncias eso encima eres un llorón.

Así va el mundo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pues tiene un meneo la interfecta, pero vamos, que con 50 que tengo ya me dirás.



Sí, 50 no es bastante. Por menos de 200 no creo que acceda.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (11 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Precisamente por ir 3-1 en el descuento no he hablado de robo. Solo me he centrado en que el VAR del "cule" Roures, que según el forero innombrable iba a manipularlo todo a favor del Barça, resulta que concede goles al Madrid en flagrante fuera de juego.
> 
> Y tecnologías para medir al milímetro existen, el ojo de halcón en tenis es el mejor ejemplo. Y existen tecnologías que permiten hacer lo mismo en un campo de fútbol, pero en cambio se prefiere que un árbitro desde la sala del VAR ponga una línea a ojo donde le salga de los webs. Y si denuncias eso encima eres un llorón.
> 
> Así va el mundo


----------



## feps (11 Sep 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pues vais a decir lo que querais, pero en mi opinion, si esta Ceballos en el campo no metemos gol. El tio manosea la pelota demasiado y contra equipos como el mallorca se nota.
> 
> Ceballos no ha renovado y se ha demostrado que no es jugador para el madrid. Por que conyo le damos minutos a este tio en vez de camavinga que seguramente es el mejor de todos?
> 
> No lo entiendo.



Ceballos.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> "Como decíamos ayer..."



Mira que hemos dado la tabarra con eso, pero es que era evidente... Rodrygo ahí es un jugador top.


----------



## feps (11 Sep 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Mira que hemos dado la tabarra con eso, pero es que era evidente... Rodrygo ahí es un jugador top.



Yo me he cansado de repetir que Rodrygo era delantero centro cuando fue fichado por el Madrid. Es un jugador de área y tiene mucho gol. Pegado a la cal Rodrygo está desperdiciándose.


----------



## _Suso_ (11 Sep 2022)

No vi el partido porque tenía temas familiares, por cierto telita con el horario de ciertos partidos, de vergüenza.

He visto los goles por youtube y todo son golazos, el Madrid ha jugado tan bien como los goles y sin Benzema? Porque sí es así yo creo que aspiramos a todo.


----------



## feps (11 Sep 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> No vi el partido porque tenía temas familiares, por cierto telita con el horario de ciertos partidos, de vergüenza.
> 
> He visto los goles por youtube y todo son golazos, el Madrid ha jugado tan bien como los goles y sin Benzema? Porque sí es así yo creo que aspiramos a todo.



El rival es el Barcelona o como mucho el Atleti. Habrá que ver en el Metropolitano. Del resto de equipos españoles está a años luz.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Creeis que el Farsa puede competir por la Champions este año?. Este año parecen otros, pero no sé si me estoy dejando llevar por el sesgo de los medios.



Buen apunte. Parece que el barsa es invencible ahora mismo pero luego ves que el madrid arrolla a sus adversarios esta temporada. He visto los goles de hoy y lo de Valverde y Rodrigo es gloria bendita y los otros… también.

cómo visteis a Grazard? Es que aún no hay resúmenes buenos en YouTube


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Sep 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> No vi el partido porque tenía temas familiares, por cierto telita con el horario de ciertos partidos, de vergüenza.
> 
> He visto los goles por youtube y todo son golazos, el Madrid ha jugado tan bien como los goles y sin Benzema? Porque sí es así yo creo que aspiramos a todo.



Nosotros hemos estado de comida y lo mismo. A las dos de la tarde, no me jodas


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Admiro a los de la iglesia Viniciana, hombres de fé, verdaderos apóstoles. Yo la verdad en algún momento perdí la esperanza y la fé, tomé el camino fácil, el camino oscuro. Pero vengo de rodillas a pedir perdón. Nunca más dudaré, que Vini siga goleando, provocando y sambeando.



Incluso en su época de matapalomas, Vinicius tenía: a) muy buenos instintos de jugador de banda, b) un físico privilegiado, c) una conducción en carrera top mundial, y d) más ganas que el resto del banquillo junto.

Con esas 4 cualidades puedes jugar en un grande toda tu vida si quieres, aunque sea sobre todo de suplente agitapartidos. Nada más que por eso no había que perderle fe, estaba claro que incluso en el peor de los casos ahí había jugador para el Madrid. Yo es que soy mucho de plantillas más que de jugadores y yo ahí veía una buena solución para la plantilla para 2-3 lustros.

Dicho esto, en mis sueños más húmedos Vinicius podía, a lo mejor, algún día, llegar a los 12-15 goles. Que un año después tenga status merecido de crack mundial y meta goles como churros, eso ya sí reconozco que no lo vi venir. Y tiene incluso más mérito de lo que parece, porque a partir de octubre-noviembre del año pasado los equipos se empezaron a oler el percal y ya le hacían dobles y triples marcajes.


----------



## _Suso_ (11 Sep 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Nosotros hemos estado de comida y lo mismo. A las dos de la tarde, no me jodas



Yo lo mismo y no creo que te rente más un chino que un español a nivel de audiencia, son horarios absurdos, si te parece la gente deja de hacer vida social para ver un partido de fútbol, yo no lo entiendo de verdad.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Sep 2022)

Bueno, a ver que tal el Leipzig. Este fin de semana parece que han espabilado. Y luego el Civitas.


----------



## feps (11 Sep 2022)

Hazard es un exfutbolista. No voy a decir que es como jugar con 10, pero casi. Roberto Martínez se va a suicidar como lo ponga de titular en el Mundial. Al belga le quedan destellos inocuos, nada más.

Tchouaméni, Valverde, Camavinga, Ceballos, Vinicius y Rodrygo invitan al optimismo, ante el inevitable declive del propio Hazard, Kroos, Modric y Benzema.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (11 Sep 2022)

He visto el resumen y son goles de playesteison amegos. Eso si, mucha conducción y pocos toques, goles para gentuza que gusta de los tangibles futbolisticos


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



voy yo una semana al pueblo y vuelvo con un acento de gañán de la hostia, y esta gente lleva años viviendo aquí y siguen con sus dejes


----------



## ccc (11 Sep 2022)

Creo que os estais pasando con Hazard y se basa mas su trayectoria en el madrid que en lo que realmente veis:

- Hazard ha estado jugando tipo "Benzema", incluso juega mas de espaldas (tipico de un delantero). Roberto se lo va a llevar porque ha jugado algunas veces asi con Belgica, aun teniendo al tanque lukaku.

- Lo repito Hazard no genera peligro, pero es que Benzema ha comenzado la temporada tipo gato y resta mas que suma; en el caso de Benzema, el equipo juega para el: Hazard es simplemente ignorado (y se nota, mirad como Vini pasa de el, como de la mierda).

Y de Ceballos, lo repito es un paquete que le resta minutos a Camavinga: No era jugador para el Arsenal y por supuesto, no es jugador para el madrid.

2 Jugadores como Ceballos y Asensio han pasado de salir y dejar algunos millones en el club, para de esta manera ganar todos: El madrid no deberia invertir ni un minuto en ellos, pues no representan (mas que demostrado) el futuro del club.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Sí, 50 no es bastante. Por menos de 200 no creo que acceda.



LOL

Tal cómo lo he escrito ... 

La verdac es que pagar no creo que lo hiciera. Tengo pendiente un viaje a Barcelona sólo, por tema de coleccionismo y, como soy autónomo, tengo un par de pagos en negro que los tengo guardados en casa de mi madre (mi señora no sabe que existen), a los que les voy a dar buen uso, por lo que me produce pavor gastarme ese importe en cualquier otra cosa. Soy amante del café y llevo meses, además, guardando lo que me gasto en cafés, como para irme de putes y tener menos dinero secreto para invertir en mi afición.

Que por cierto, no tengo nada en contra, pero vi valoro la utilidad que me produciría visitar a una señorita que fuma en el trabajo ... prefiero gastarlo en otras cosas.
*
OFF Topic total.*


----------



## filets (11 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Hazard es un exfutbolista. No voy a decir que es como jugar con 10, pero casi. Roberto Martínez se va a suicidar como lo ponga de titular en el Mundial. Al belga le quedan destellos inocuos, nada más.
> 
> Tchouaméni, Valverde, Camavinga, Ceballos, Vinicius y Rodrygo invitan al optimismo, ante el inevitable declive del propio Hazard, Kroos, Modric y Benzema.



Recuerdo en la ultima EuroCopa que en un partido de Bélgica Hazard fue elegido mejor jugador y yo flipando.... hasta que vi la foto y era su hermano.
Eden jugó 70 min del primer partido de esa Eurocopa y ni un minuto más. Ahora es dos años mas biejo e igual de lesionado. Como Ancelotti no lo saque a jugar no lo convocan para el mundial


----------



## filets (11 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, a ver que tal el Leipzig. Este fin de semana parece que han espabilado. Y luego el Civitas.



El Lepizig será el mejor equipo de Alemania en unos años, y ya es un equipo buenisimo. Es con quien nos jugamos el ser primeros de grupo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> *¿COMO TE HAS QUEDADO? HIJO DE PUTA !!!!*
> 
> *¿MUY ESCOCIDO TU CULO DE MARICON ANTIMADRIDISTA ?*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1187412



No ser del Madric no significa ser anti-madridista (ni mucho menos anti-madridistas).
Si no fueras un NPC recién llegao al floro, ya lo sabrías, sucnor.


----------



## Manero (11 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Su fútbol es mejor que el del Madrid. Los títulos del Madrid no tienen valor y además su cantera es mejor porque son un equipo de cantera y a los 6 meses te fichan 11 tíos y te dicen que claro, que lo de la cantera si eso otro día.



Ayer jugaron 6 canteranos y el dia del Sevilla con un equipo más titular eran 7. Cuantos canteranos juegan habitualmente en el Madrid? Y no me cuentes a Rodrygo, Vini y Valverde porque no lo son, de la misma manera que yo no cuento a Araújo y eso que jugó más partidos en el Barça B que los otros 3 juntos en el Castilla. Porque tios fichados a golpe de talonario y que juegan tan solo un puñado de partidos en el filial no está formados en esa cantera.



Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Son similares a su entrenador, lo mismo te dicen que el ADN Barca es jugar al tiki taka como salir al contraataque. Es decir, es imposible tener una conversación coherente con alguien que se cree superior a lo demás mientras van mamando rabo continuamente de otros que son (según ellos) inferiores.



Confundes jugar al contraataque con las transiciones rápidas. 

-Contraataques: Equipo encerrado en su propio campo y pelotazo arriba al robar un balón. Táctica que usó el Madrid en las eliminatorias y en la final de la Champions.
-Transiciones rápidas: Dominar el partido con el balón y salir en velocidad hacía la portería rival. Las transiciones son compatibles con el ADN Barça de juego posicional y de posesión, mirate el 2-6 de Guardiola en el Bernabéu y verás como casi todos los goles y las ocasiones vinieron de transiciones rápidas ganando la espalda de la defensa del Madrid. Si un equipo te presiona arriba y deja huecos a su espalda no es necesario dar 30 pases cuando puedes llegar a su portería en 2. Los 30 pases los das cuando el rival se cierra en su área para mover su defensa hasta que dejan un hueco por el que poder entrar.

De nada por la lección de táctica



Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pd. Me parece cojonudo la que hacéis con Griezman. Ver rabiar al barcelonismo con sus propios métodos no tiene precio. El chavalete Demir, querer echar a gente como Braitwhite, Umtiti, de Jong, Depay... con amenazas e incluso odio por parte del aficionado medio, indica muy bien de la clase de club y de los Valors que tienen.
> 
> Tiene cojone la cosa...



@Maestroscuroo y @artemis, dios los cria y ellos se juntan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Creeis que el Farsa puede competir por la Champions este año?. Este año parecen otros, pero no sé si me estoy dejando llevar por el sesgo de los medios.



Han cambiado a todo el equipo. No sé si favoritos, pero dependiendo de los rivales en los cruces, pueden llegar lejos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Lepizig será el mejor equipo de Alemania en unos años, y ya es un equipo buenisimo. Es con quien nos jugamos el ser primeros de grupo



El Leipzig como mucho puede llegar a ser otro Dortmund, aunque yo creo que se quedará en un Hoffenheim. En Alemania el Bayern tiene montada una mafia y eso no va a cambiar. @Edu.R


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Han cambiado a todo el equipo. No sé si favoritos, pero dependiendo de los rivales en los cruces, pueden llegar lejos.



Nos falta saber cómo va a reaccionar un equipo de tan nueva factura en un ecosistema en el que no dominan institucionalmente y cómo se van a apañar en una eliminatoria igualada si las cosas se les ponen cuesta arriba- Pero tengo la horrible sensación de que los equipos petrolíferos son anímicamente blandos con la posible excepción del Chelsea, que este año está de capa caída.

Más problemas creo que puede darles en un torneo del KO alguna medianía italiana o portuguesa que sepa competir. Y los alemanes.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (11 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ayer jugaron 6 canteranos y el dia del Sevilla con un equipo más titular eran 7. Cuantos canteranos juegan habitualmente en el Madrid? Y no me cuentes a Rodrygo, Vini y Valverde porque no lo son, de la misma manera que yo no cuento a Araújo y eso que jugó más partidos en el Barça B que los otros 3 juntos en el Castilla. Porque tios fichados a golpe de talonario y que juegan tan solo un puñado de partidos en el filial no está formados en esa cantera.
> 
> 
> Confundes jugar al contraataque con las transiciones rápidas.
> ...



Ves, imposible hablar con alguien que siempre posee la verdad. Rebuznador profesional top.


----------



## Roedr (11 Sep 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Buen apunte. Parece que el barsa es invencible ahora mismo pero luego ves que el madrid arrolla a sus adversarios esta temporada. He visto los goles de hoy y lo de Valverde y Rodrigo es gloria bendita y los otros… también.
> 
> cómo visteis a Grazard? Es que aún no hay resúmenes buenos en YouTube



Panzard al parecer muy mal. El vídeo de Angulo


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ceballos.



Bastante mejor que Gavi y Pedri...


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Han cambiado a todo el equipo. No sé si favoritos, pero dependiendo de los rivales en los cruces, pueden llegar lejos.



Buen ataque. Para ganar al 95% de los equipos de la Liga. La defensa sigue siendo blandita.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> voy yo una semana al pueblo y vuelvo con un acento de gañán de la hostia, y esta gente lleva años viviendo aquí y siguen con sus dejes



Valdano lleva aquí desde los 19 y ahí sigue...


----------



## vurvujo (11 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Desde esa perspectiva lo que no se ve es donde está el hombro de Rudiger así que de nada sirve esa imagen.
> 
> Ejjj que Tebas es del Barza y manipula el VAR.



¿Pero el problema no era el pie del defensa de Mallorca como pusiste en el primer mensajes? Ahí se ve muy bien que efectivamente el pie del defensa está muy atrás.

Ahora resulta que el problema es el hombro de Antonio. ¿En qué quedamos?. Ves que vienes solo a llorar y no importa la realidad vas a seguir llorando. Y sí, efectivamente un avalista de Laporta y el dueño de parte de fars, a través de palancas, es quien pone y controlas las imágenes del var.... pero no eres capaz de sumar uno más uno.


----------



## artemis (11 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ayer jugaron 6 canteranos y el dia del Sevilla con un equipo más titular eran 7. Cuantos canteranos juegan habitualmente en el Madrid? Y no me cuentes a Rodrygo, Vini y Valverde porque no lo son, de la misma manera que yo no cuento a Araújo y eso que jugó más partidos en el Barça B que los otros 3 juntos en el Castilla. Porque tios fichados a golpe de talonario y que juegan tan solo un puñado de partidos en el filial no está formados en esa cantera.
> 
> 
> Confundes jugar al contraataque con las transiciones rápidas.
> ...



Mira @Maestroscuroo ahora el amego va dando masterclass de táctica hipócrita....


----------



## vurvujo (11 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Que iban 3 a 1 en el minuto 90, zampabollos...



Las líneas siempre son rarunas, parece que en este caso está bien el pie del defensa está muy atrás.

Pero es que si no lo fuera... parece que esta gente no entiende una mierda, esa jugada con 1-1 lo pitan fuera de juego sí o sí. Los penales los pitan solo si el Madrid ha ganado claramente ya el partido en el minuto 90.... las estadísticas de penalties pitados al Madrid con desventaja en el marcador, en empate o con apenas un gol de diferencia son palmarias, esta gente está pitando únicamente para que no se note el descaro y robo que le hacen al Madrid, maquillando un poco las estadísticas para que no se note tanto.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Precisamente por ir 3-1 en el descuento no he hablado de robo. Solo me he centrado en que el VAR del "cule" Roures, que según el forero innombrable iba a manipularlo todo a favor del Barça, resulta que concede goles al Madrid en flagrante fuera de juego.
> 
> Y tecnologías para medir al milímetro existen, el ojo de halcón en tenis es el mejor ejemplo. Y existen tecnologías que permiten hacer lo mismo en un campo de fútbol, pero en cambio se prefiere que un árbitro desde la sala del VAR ponga una línea a ojo donde le salga de los webs. Y si denuncias eso encima eres un llorón.
> 
> Así va el mundo



¿Dónde mierda está el "flagrante fuera de juego"? Tu odio te ciega totalmente.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Sep 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> No vi el partido porque tenía temas familiares, *por cierto telita con el horario de ciertos partidos, de vergüenza*.
> 
> He visto los goles por youtube y todo son golazos, el Madrid ha jugado tan bien como los goles y sin Benzema? Porque sí es así yo creo que aspiramos a todo.



Un poco sí, aunque es ligeramente entendible. Todos los que juegan champions esta próxima jugaron ayer sábado y el Madrid que juega miércoles jugó hoy a primera hora. No es del todo descabellado si lo piensas.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Sep 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Buen apunte. Parece que el barsa es invencible ahora mismo pero luego ves que el madrid arrolla a sus adversarios esta temporada. He visto los goles de hoy y lo de Valverde y Rodrigo es gloria bendita y los otros… también.
> 
> cómo visteis a Grazard? Es que aún no hay resúmenes buenos en YouTube



Hoy Hazard estuvo muy perdido e incluso hubo unos 25 minutos en la primera parte que no tocó balón. En contra la "opinión generalizada" yo tampoco lo vi tan bien contra el Celtic.... hay gente de fé y le vió algo el martes, yo no me caracterizo por ser un hombre de fé.


----------



## vurvujo (11 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Incluso en su época de matapalomas, Vinicius tenía: a) muy buenos instintos de jugador de banda, b) un físico privilegiado, c) una conducción en carrera top mundial, y d) más ganas que el resto del banquillo junto.
> 
> Con esas 4 cualidades puedes jugar en un grande toda tu vida si quieres, aunque sea sobre todo de suplente agitapartidos. Nada más que por eso no había que perderle fe, estaba claro que incluso en el peor de los casos ahí había jugador para el Madrid. Yo es que soy mucho de plantillas más que de jugadores y yo ahí veía una buena solución para la plantilla para 2-3 lustros.
> 
> Dicho esto, en mis sueños más húmedos Vinicius podía, a lo mejor, algún día, llegar a los 12-15 goles. Que un año después tenga status merecido de crack mundial y meta goles como churros, eso ya sí reconozco que no lo vi venir. Y tiene incluso más mérito de lo que parece, porque a partir de octubre-noviembre del año pasado los equipos se empezaron a oler el percal y ya le hacían dobles y triples marcajes.



Tal como lo dices.

Yo es que le veía todas estas buenas características que dices; pero pensaba que no tenía ese instinto y capacidad goleador que en su momento pensé lo invalidaban para el Madrid. Pero yo sí tenía ganas de que triunfase, ponía más energía que todos los demás, se notaba buen chaval y yo quería que triunfara pero en un momento pensé que no tenía remedio, que no iba a triunfar. Grande es mi sorpresa que ya lleva más de una temporada de ser top mundial... y lo mucho que me alegro de haberme equivocado.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> No ser del Madric no significa ser anti-madridista (ni mucho menos anti-madridistas).
> Si no fueras un NPC recién llegao al floro, ya lo sabrías, sucnor.




sucnor : insultar a jugadores del Madrid (lo has hecho durante todo el partido) porque estas lleno de rabia envidia y odio : sí te hace antimadridista antimadridistas y NPC


----------



## Silluzollope (11 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Creeis que el Farsa puede competir por la Champions este año?. Este año parecen otros, pero no sé si me estoy dejando llevar por el sesgo de los medios.



Ahora tienen buena pinta pero los rivales no han sido gran cosa, habrá que verles en champions. Si con Bayern e Inter se defienden bien, pueden llegar mas lejos que otros años.
Yo creo que competirán la liga, ganarán la copa y haran cuartos de champions como mucho.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Creeis que el Farsa puede competir por la Champions este año?. Este año parecen otros, pero no sé si me estoy dejando llevar por el sesgo de los medios.



el martes a partir de las 21h te responden


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Sep 2022)

Donde cojones está aqui el hilo para ver el tenis?


----------



## Maestroscuroo (11 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Dónde mierda está el "flagrante fuera de juego"? Tu odio te ciega totalmente.





artemis dijo:


> Mira @Maestroscuroo ahora el amego va dando masterclass de táctica hipócrita....



Imagínate hacerle entender a un personaje así que a nosotros los canteranos nos sudan los huevos. Lo que denunciamos es la hipocresía de somos un club de cantera y nos gastamos 200 millones en 11 tíos. Hoy en el Madrid jugaron Carvajal, Nacho, Lucas Vázquez y Valverde (este jugó hasta la youth league, canterano premium). 

Esta gente, con su léxico ambiguo, intenta siempre llevarte a su terreno para luego decir que no era así sino que era asá. 

Que un contrato 10 - 13 - 16, no es ascendente sino que es una media de 13. ¿Cómo quiere alguien tener una conversación con un personaje así? No hombre no, uno ya tiene una edad como para andar perdiendo el tiempo con pijadas.

Así a bote pronto en el verano, Koundé y Araujo son mejoresaue Militao y Alaba no se sabe bien el porqué. 
Lewandowski perdonaba dinero porque en el Bayern eran 20 netos y aqui 9.
Fifticius es peor que Dembele y con Fati ni comparación. 
Tchouameni 116 kilos pero las variables de los fichajes del Barca no se cuentan.
El VAR tiene sus cámaras que son diferentes a las de las productoras.
La Champions del Madrid no vale porque es suerte y claro, así no se vale... 

Debatir con alguien que lo suyo es mejor que lo de los demás es perder el tiempo. 

Una y no más.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Donde cojones está aqui el hilo para ver el tenis?



Pon "crónica de una decadencia" en el buscador

Pero no hay negros jugando,te aviso


----------



## Manero (11 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Ves, imposible hablar con alguien que siempre posee la verdad. Rebuznador profesional top.



Pero cazurro que jugar al tiki taka no significa que en todos los ataques debas dar 30 pases antes de chutar a puerta, mira sino la España del tiki taka como su gol de la final vino de un rechace del rival, pelota a Cesc que se la da a Iniesta que entra solo y gol, 2 toques y campeones del Mundo.

Jugar al tiki taka significa utilizar futbolistas con buen toque de pelota e intentar dominar el partido a través de la posesión. Luego hay estilos más directos como el del Liverpool de Kloop que también buscan dominar el partido pero lo hacen con jugadores muy físicos y mucha intensidad. Pero lo de Kloop no es contraataque, que contraataque es lo que practica el Atlético de Simeone cerrado atrás y dejandose dominar para salir a la contra cuando pueden.

Y te has dado cuenta que cuando se te contradice aunque sea con argumentos futbolísticos tu respuesta es siempre el insulto fácil?? Coñe igualito que pasa con el amego @artemis.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Sep 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Ha sido muy poetica la imagen de Asensio en el banquillo con cara de charo resabiada despues del gol de Rodrygo.
> 4-1, muy buen partido. Mucha samba de Vini, mucha calidad de Rodrygo y Valverde. Va a ser muy dificil que el Madrid pierda algun partido en Liga. Vamos muy sobrados.



No ves posible que la chabineta se agarre a Levandoaki y a cierta buena racha? Tengamos en cuenta que se wnfrentan en breve y parecen en racha...


----------



## Paobas (11 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Rotaciones, esas que tanto pedían muchos, pues hoy las tenemos.



Así no llegan fundidos al mes de marzo


----------



## Paobas (11 Sep 2022)

Una pregunta a los foreros:


Habéis conocido a algún catalán ÉTNICO merengue y anticule? No cuento a los pericos, que también son lo segundo; sino madridistas y anticulés siendo autóctonos catalanes. Yo, que llevo en Cataluña no cuento porque soy nacido en Úbeda y de raíces andaluzas. Me refiero a un Josep Seguí, Bernat Bufarull u Oriol Masó de turno que hable catalán cerrado y sea lo que digo en la pregunta.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (11 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pero cazurro que jugar al tiki taka no significa que en todos los ataques debas dar 30 pases antes de chutar a puerta, mira sino la España del tiki taka como su gol de la final vino de un rechace del rival, pelota a Cesc que se la da a Iniesta que entra solo y gol, 2 toques y campeones del Mundo.
> 
> Jugar al tiki taka significa utilizar futbolistas con buen toque de pelota e intentar dominar el partido a través de la posesión. Luego hay estilos más directos como el del Liverpool de Kloop que también buscan dominar el partido pero lo hacen con jugadores muy físicos y mucha intensidad. Pero lo de Kloop no es contraataque, que contraataque es lo que practica el Atlético de Simeone cerrado atrás y dejandose dominar para salir a la contra cuando pueden.
> 
> Y te has dado cuenta que cuando se te contradice aunque sea con argumentos futbolísticos tu respuesta es siempre el insulto fácil?? Coñe igualito que pasa con el amego @artemis.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Una pregunta a los foreros:
> 
> 
> Habéis conocido a algún catalán ÉTNICO merengue y anticule? No cuento a los pericos, que también son lo segundo; sino madridistas y anticulés siendo autóctonos catalanes. Yo, que llevo en Cataluña no cuento porque soy nacido en Úbeda y de raíces andaluzas. Me refiero a un Josep Seguí, Bernat Bufarull u Oriol Masó de turno que hable catalán cerrado y sea lo que digo en la pregunta.



Del Madric no sé, pero antibarça hay muchos y habia más antes, porque en Cataluña hay afición al Hokey, al baloncesto y se le ha tenido mucha manía al Barça, lo que pasa que ahora con la política hasta los antis ya no lo son.


----------



## Roedr (11 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Una pregunta a los foreros:
> 
> 
> Habéis conocido a algún catalán ÉTNICO merengue y anticule? No cuento a los pericos, que también son lo segundo; sino madridistas y anticulés siendo autóctonos catalanes. Yo, que llevo en Cataluña no cuento porque soy nacido en Úbeda y de raíces andaluzas. Me refiero a un Josep Seguí, Bernat Bufarull u Oriol Masó de turno que hable catalán cerrado y sea lo que digo en la pregunta.



yo nunca he conocido uno de esos madridista, pero con sentimiento de superioridad injustificado unos cuantos/cuantas


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Una pregunta a los foreros:
> 
> 
> Habéis conocido a algún catalán ÉTNICO merengue y anticule? No cuento a los pericos, que también son lo segundo; sino madridistas y anticulés siendo autóctonos catalanes. Yo, que llevo en Cataluña no cuento porque soy nacido en Úbeda y de raíces andaluzas. Me refiero a un Josep Seguí, Bernat Bufarull u Oriol Masó de turno que hable catalán cerrado y sea lo que digo en la pregunta.



Obiwanchernobil?


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Donde cojones está aqui el hilo para ver el tenis?



ESTO NO ES LA TELE AQUí NO SE VE NADA. HOLA, BUEN FORO.


----------



## Manero (11 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Lo que denunciamos es la hipocresía de somos un club de cantera y nos gastamos 200 millones en 11 tíos. Hoy en el Madrid jugaron Carvajal, Nacho, Lucas Vázquez y Valverde (este jugó hasta la youth league, canterano premium).



Pero dime algún otro grande de Europa que juegue con 7 canteranos entre los 16 jugadores que se usan por partido, cuando la mayoría utilizan 1 o ninguno. Y además en el caso del Barça 4 de los habituales (Eric, Balde, Gavi y Ansu) tienen menos de 21 años, si eso no es ser un club de cantera ya me explicarás.



Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Que un contrato 10 - 13 - 16, no es ascendente sino que es una media de 13. ¿Cómo quiere alguien tener una conversación con un personaje así?



Otra vez con el contrato ascendente de Lewan? Que no es de 3 años y 10-13-16 sino de 4 años y 10-13-16-13. Ponles esa cifra a tus alumnos y pregunta si es una serie ascendente a ver que responden. Pero antes explicales en que consiste una serie ascendente, pongo aquí la definición:

_"¿Qué es la serie ascendente?
Son secuencias donde cada número es mayor que el anterior. Suelen ser las más fáciles, ya que la forma de ascender es sumar o multiplicar, o una combinación de ambas."_



Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Lewandowski perdonaba dinero porque en el Bayern eran 20 netos y aqui 9.



Problema matemático para que se lo plantees también a tus alumnos:

Si Lewandowski cobraba 20 netos en el Bayern y aún le quedaba un año más contrato, y le ofrecían para renovar 2 años más a 19 netos cada uno. Y en el Barça le pagan 13 netos al año por 4 años de contrato (el último año es opcional) . ¿Perdona dinero Lewandowski fichando por el Barça? 



Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Así a bote pronto en el verano, Koundé y Araujo son mejoresaue Militao y Alaba no se sabe bien el porqué.
> Fifticius es peor que Dembele y con Fati ni comparación.



También vas a criticar mis gustos? Si prefiero a Kounde y Araújo antes que a Militao y Alaba es mi opinión, y si no sabes respetar la opiniones de los demás que haces debatiendo?? Te he criticado alguna vez por gustarte más Piscinius el bailarín que Ansu o el actual O'Rei Dembelé?



Maestroscuroo dijo:


> El VAR tiene sus cámaras que son diferentes a las de las productoras.



Nunca he dicho eso. Siempre he dicho que el VAR de entre todas las imagenes que recibe de la retransmisión del partido elije las que quiere para decidir sobre una jugada, y también decide que imagen envía a la TV para mostrar la jugada.



Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Tchouameni 116 kilos pero las variables de los fichajes del Barca no se cuentan.



Tu mismo has dicho que los fichajes del Barça han costado 200M, ahí estás incluyendo todas las variables porque sin ellas la cifra pagada por Lewandowski, Koundé y Raphina suma 165M. Por tanto si añades las variables a los fichajes del Barça, añade también todas las del Chuminin, que incluyendo el pago del 16% de tasa por considerarse Mónaco un paraiso fiscal su fichaje asciende a 116M.



Maestroscuroo dijo:


> La Champions del Madrid no vale porque es suerte y claro, así no se vale...



La suerte es aceptable y forma parte del deporte. Que la influencia de tu presidente te otorgue unas ventajas de las que el resto de clubes no disfruta, no.


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Una pregunta a los foreros:
> 
> 
> Habéis conocido a algún catalán ÉTNICO merengue y anticule? No cuento a los pericos, que también son lo segundo; sino madridistas y anticulés siendo autóctonos catalanes. Yo, que llevo en Cataluña no cuento porque soy nacido en Úbeda y de raíces andaluzas. Me refiero a un Josep Seguí, Bernat Bufarull u Oriol Masó de turno que hable catalán cerrado y sea lo que digo en la pregunta.



Yo tuve un compañero en el instituto, catalán, muy madridista y anticulé.

Pd: Bonita tierra.


----------



## Paobas (11 Sep 2022)

La suerte es aceptable y forma parte del deporte. Que la influencia de tu presidente te otorgue unas ventajas de las que el resto de clubes no disfruta, no.
[/QUOTE]
Veamos, Manero:

Vaya 2022 de mamar te estás pegando, eh? Cuál ventaja, rey? La de que te toque el Benfica en octavos y te lo cambien por el PSG? La de enfrentarse a 4 cocos en todas las rondas previos vaticinios culés de "está vez sí, merengues" y acabar levantando la 14 en París?
A ver, que llevas una racha de mamar Champions blancas angustiosa para ti, pero tampoco digas esas tonterías y respétate un poco.


----------



## qbit (11 Sep 2022)

Si los goles de Rodrygo o Valverde los hubiera metido Messi o algún culerdo, menuda propaganda nos harían a todas horas.


----------



## Manero (11 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Una pregunta a los foreros:
> 
> 
> Habéis conocido a algún catalán ÉTNICO merengue y anticule? No cuento a los pericos, que también son lo segundo; sino madridistas y anticulés siendo autóctonos catalanes. Yo, que llevo en Cataluña no cuento porque soy nacido en Úbeda y de raíces andaluzas. Me refiero a un Josep Seguí, Bernat Bufarull u Oriol Masó de turno que hable catalán cerrado y sea lo que digo en la pregunta.



Catalanes merengues con apellidos catalanes haberlos haylos como las meigas, aunque son muy pocos. El más conocido es el chiringuitero Josep Pedrerol, también conocido en el ambiente de las saunas de Madrid como Pepa la catalana. De 8 apellidos catalanes y antibarça pero no del Madrid si que hay muchos más.

Por cierto me llamó la atención en una época que viví en Mallorca, como allí si habían muchísimos mallorquines del Madrid y anti Barça con 8 apellidos tradicionales de la isla (recordar que Mallorca se repobló con catalanes de ahí el origen catalán de los apellidos autóctonos mallorquines). La cantidad de Jaume Caselles Fiol, Antoni Serra Bauzá, Sergi Amengual Capó o Joan Crespí Perelló que conocí y todos ellos tan madridistas o más que la mayoría de los que corren por este foro. Aquí también tenemos un merengue muy famoso de apellidos catalanes como Rafel Nadal Parera (si, su familia siempre le ha llamado Rafa o Rafel, nunca Rafael)


----------



## qbit (11 Sep 2022)

¿A qué hora ha jugado el Madrid? Ni me he enterado. Leo que a la hora de comer... Eso es un claro intento de sabotaje del rendimiento del equipo.


----------



## sintripulacion (12 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Incluso en su época de matapalomas, Vinicius tenía: a) muy buenos instintos de jugador de banda, b) un físico privilegiado, c) una conducción en carrera top mundial, y d) más ganas que el resto del banquillo junto.
> 
> Con esas 4 cualidades puedes jugar en un grande toda tu vida si quieres, aunque sea sobre todo de suplente agitapartidos. Nada más que por eso no había que perderle fe, estaba claro que incluso en el peor de los casos ahí había jugador para el Madrid. Yo es que soy mucho de plantillas más que de jugadores y yo ahí veía una buena solución para la plantilla para 2-3 lustros.
> 
> Dicho esto, en mis sueños más húmedos Vinicius podía, a lo mejor, algún día, llegar a los 12-15 goles. Que un año después tenga status merecido de crack mundial y meta goles como churros, eso ya sí reconozco que no lo vi venir. Y tiene incluso más mérito de lo que parece, porque a partir de octubre-noviembre del año pasado los equipos se empezaron a oler el percal y ya le hacían dobles y triples marcajes.



Efectivamente, se ha convertido en un auténtico crack mundial a pesar de la enorme presión a la que sometieron al chaval todos los mass mierda y perrolistos hdpt antimadridistas.
Con 18-19 años, casi un crío, ya lo estaban crucificandolo, vejandolo y despreciando sin contemplaciones, con premeditación y alevosía.
Ha demostrado una fortaleza mental admirable y una capacidad para mejorar (que es lo que los antimadridistas trataban de torpedear con sus críticas exacerbadas e injustas a un crío que está en formación) absolutamente inconmensurable.
No se le vislumbra techo a su capacidad de mejora y perfeccionamiento, pero ha de ser cuidado mucho más por los árbitros, su entrenador y compañeros.
Temo que lo lesionen de forma intencionada.
La culerada, los atléticos y toda la bazofia de prensa afín ya está haciendo campaña para que ello ocurra y si ocurre decir que es por su culpa "porque provoca con sus bailes".
Cada cual puede celebrar los goles como le apetezca y no veo por ningún lado donde está la provocación que un brasileño joven manifieste su alegría al marcar un gol dando unos pasos de Samba junto al banderín de corner cuando todo el mundo debería saber que para ellos la samba es simplemente una manifestación de su alegría y de sus raíces.

P.d: La doble moral de la inmensa mayoría de medios y periolistos es que a Messi había que protegerle y Vinicius es que va provocando por la vida.
Son unos hijos de puta que venden su dignidad e independencia por un plato de lentejas y que saben a quienes tienen que hacer la pelota, quienes pagan o a quienes hay que tener contentos.


----------



## Manero (12 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> La suerte es aceptable y forma parte del deporte. Que la influencia de tu presidente te otorgue unas ventajas de las que el resto de clubes no disfruta, no.



Veamos, Manero:

Vaya 2022 de mamar te estás pegando, eh? Cuál ventaja, rey? La de que te toque el Benfica en octavos y te lo cambien por el PSG? La de enfrentarse a 4 cocos en todas las rondas previos vaticinios culés de "está vez sí, merengues" y acabar levantando la 14 en París?
A ver, que llevas una racha de mamar Champions blancas angustiosa para ti, pero tampoco digas esas tonterías y respétate un poco.
[/QUOTE]
Que cada temporada le toque al Madrid el grupo de la risa, lo que provoca que se acabe jugando la Champions a tan solo 7 partidos en los que cualquier decisión arbitral dudosa cae siempre de su lado. A esas ventajas me refiero.

Y oye que el Madrid gane como ha ganado las últimas Champions me deja frio, es esa sensación de "otro día más en la oficina". Ya he dicho otras veces que si alguna vez la gana siendo un equipo dominante ahí es cuando me veréis rabiar. De momento esta temporada el Madrid está jugando bastante mejor que en las pasadas para mi gusto, puede que si el Madrid acaba ganando la 15 con el juego que hace ahora hasta os reconozca como merecedor campeón.


----------



## Paobas (12 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Veamos, Manero:
> 
> Vaya 2022 de mamar te estás pegando, eh? Cuál ventaja, rey? La de que te toque el Benfica en octavos y te lo cambien por el PSG? La de enfrentarse a 4 cocos en todas las rondas previos vaticinios culés de "está vez sí, merengues" y acabar levantando la 14 en París?
> A ver, que llevas una racha de mamar Champions blancas angustiosa para ti, pero tampoco digas esas tonterías y respétate un poco.



Que cada temporada le toque al Madrid el grupo de la risa, lo que provoca que se acabe jugando la Champions a tan solo 7 partidos en los que cualquier decisión arbitral dudosa cae siempre de su lado. A esas ventajas me refiero.

Y oye que el Madrid gane como ha ganado las últimas Champions me deja frio, es esa sensación de "otro día más en la oficina". Ya he dicho otras veces que si alguna vez la gana siendo un equipo dominante ahí es cuando me veréis rabiar. De momento esta temporada el Madrid está jugando bastante mejor que en las pasadas para mi gusto, puede que si el Madrid acaba ganando la 15 con el juego que hace ahora hasta os reconozca como merecedor campeón.
[/QUOTE]
Jajajajaja...Primera fase del trauma: La negación de que el hecho haya ocurrido o restarle importancia para evitar el dolor.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Y oye que el Madrid gane como ha ganado las últimas Champions me deja frio, es esa sensación de "otro día más en la oficina". Ya he dicho otras veces que si alguna vez la gana siendo un equipo dominante ahí es cuando me veréis rabiar.



Resumen del post: pusesió, céspet, valors. 

Como cuando Xavi dijo de un equipo que les había ganado una eliminatoria de Champions por un total de 7 a 0 "no nos han dominado en ningún momento".


----------



## Moss (12 Sep 2022)

Editado


----------



## Manero (12 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Jajajajaja...Primera fase del trauma: La negación de que el hecho haya ocurrido o restarle importancia para evitar el dolor.



Coñe si dices las misas cosas que el amego @artemis , a ver si también te voy a coger a ti aprecio por el retraso como me pasa con él.


----------



## Manero (12 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Resumen del post: pusesió, céspet, valors.
> 
> Como cuando Xavi dijo de un equipo que les había ganado una eliminatoria de Champions por un total de 7 a 0 "no nos han dominado en ningún momento".



No, no y no. 

Cualquiera puede jugar con el estilo de juego que quiera, y si se lleva ese estilo a rozar la perfección y al éxito tendrá mi aplauso. Yo alabé mucho en su dia al Atleti de Simeone en sus primeros años, un equipo al que daba gusto ver jugar. Al actual para nada. O he disfrutado mucho también viendo a los Bayern, Chelsea o Liverpool ganadores. Y todos ellos tienen en común que juegan un estilo de juego en las antípodas de la pusesió, céspet, valors.
Pero que con el estilo que disfruto más es con el del Barça pues así es, porque es el que más siento como propio. Y lo disfruto con el Barça como lo disfruté también con la Selección o con el City actual.

Pero en el caso del Madrid, que su estilo de juego le lleve en la final de la Champions a recibir 24 disparos en contra por solo 4 a favor, no lo reconoceré como merecedor campeón. Puedes jugar encerrado atrás y a la contra, y si jugando así eres un muro y dejas al rival sin disparar apenas a puerta y consigues un gol de rebote, entonces si que felicidades. Pero si te dan un baño en ocasiones y juego lo siento pero no, porque tu estilo no funciona y solo un milagro y las famosas ayudas te han hecho campeón.


----------



## Moss (12 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> No, no y no.
> 
> Cualquiera puede jugar con el estilo de juego que quiera, y si se lleva ese estilo a rozar la perfección y al éxito tendrá mi aplauso. Yo alabé mucho en su dia al Atleti de Simeone en sus primeros años, un equipo al que daba gusto ver jugar. Al actual para nada. O he disfrutado mucho también viendo a los Bayern, Chelsea o Liverpool ganadores. Y todos ellos tienen en común que juegan un estilo de juego en las antípodas de la pusesió, céspet, valors.
> Pero que con el estilo que disfruto más es con el del Barça pues así es, porque es el que más siento como propio. Y lo disfruto con el Barça como lo disfruté también con la Selección o con el City actual.
> ...



Las famosas ayudas de anular un gol legal a Benzema. Cuantos goles legales anularon al Liverpool?

Manero me suena igual que el friki de Spidercule


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> No, no y no.



Bla, bla, bla aparte, tienes que reconocer que Xavi alegó que un equipo que les había pasado por encima en plan apisonadora y que luego fue campeón de Europa, el Bayern de la temporada 2012-2013, "no era dominante" y que para minusvalorar el triunfo del Real Madrid en la Champions 2021-2022 tú has usado esas mismas palabras y es de entender que los mismos argumentos.

Por tanto ni para ti ni para Xavi la Champions del Bayern en 2013 tiene valor, ni la del Real Madrid en 2022, ni entiendo que la del Barcelona en 1992 contra la modesta y olvidada Sampdoria (1 a 0 de falta en el último minuto) etcétera, etcétera. En los casi 70 años de Copa de Europa la habrán ganado de verdad uno o dos equipos. ¿Tú te das cuenta de la burrada tan monumental a la que te conduce ese sendero lógico?


----------



## Th89 (12 Sep 2022)

Cuando leo gilipolleces de estilo o similares para justificar sus pajas mentales, ya sé que estoy ante un acomplejado y un perdedor que tiene que buscar excusas para aceptar su mediocridad. Es infalible.

Seguro que disfrutó viendo todos los 0-1 en las eliminatorias del Mundial en partidos soporíferos que se decidieron en una jugada, muy propio del estil


----------



## Manero (12 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bla, bla, bla aparte, tienes que reconocer que Xavi alegó que un equipo que les había pasado por encima en plan apisonadora y que luego fue campeón de Europa, el Bayern de la temporada 2012-2013, "no era dominante" y que para minusvalorar el triunfo del Real Madrid en la Champions 2021-2022 tú has usado esas mismas palabras y es de entender que los mismos argumentos.
> 
> Por tanto para ti ni para Xavi la Champions del Bayern en 2013 tiene valor, ni la del Real Madrid en 2022, ni entiendo que la del Barcelona en 1992 contra la modesta y olvidada Sampdoria (1 a 0 de falta en el último minuto) etcétera, etcétera. En los casi 70 años de Copa de Europa la habrán ganado de verdad uno o dos equipos. ¿Tú te das cuenta de la burrada tan monumental a la que te conduce ese sendero lógico?



Que hay muchos talibanes del estilo así es. Xavi cuando lo oyes hablar lo es, pero en cambio luego ves como juega su equipo y no lleva a la práctica al 100% todo lo que predicaba, en ese sentido es un tio bastante práctico. Otro taliban del estilo era Quique Setién, solo que este si que llevaba al campo su extremismo hasta la última consecuencia y la consecuencia fué el desgraciado 8-2. Con cualquier otro entrenador también habríamos perdido aquel partido pero sin llegar al ridículo.

No es que yo diga que al Madrid le pasó el Liverpool por encima, es que es algo objetivo excepto para la aldea mesetaria y sus fanáticos seguidores. Y no solo pasó en la final sino que también fué arrollado en juego y ocasiones en las 3 eliminatorias anteriores.

Del Bayern de la 12-13 no tengo recuerdos así que poco te voy a discutir ahí. Y la Sampdoria del 92 era un equipazo, había sido capaz de ganar la Liga anterior al Milan de los 3 holandeses y tenía la delantera titular de la selección italiana con Vialli y Mancini, además de jugadores talentosos en todas sus líneas.

De los ganadores de los últimos 7 años, te he nombrado a 3 que fueron merecedores del título. Por tanto a cuento de que viene ese comentario de que no reconozco apenas a justos ganadores en toda la historia de la Champions? La mayoría lo han sido, incluso algunas del Madrid las habrán sido aunque mis ojos no las hayan visto.


----------



## xilebo (12 Sep 2022)

*He visto trincheras en la frontera ucraniana más decentes que este campo*


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> De los ganadores de los últimos 7 años, te he nombrado a 3 que fueron merecedores del título. Por tanto a cuento de que viene ese comentario de que no reconozco apenas a justos ganadores en toda la historia de la Champions?



A ver si me entero, resulta que, según tú, los ganadores merecidos de la Champions de los últimos 7 años son todos los equipos, sin excepción, que no son el Madrid?

Tío, estás muy pero que muy mal de lo tuyo. Vivir así no puede ser bueno.


----------



## vurvujo (12 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver si me entero, resulta que, según tú, los ganadores merecidos de la Champions de los últimos 7 años son todos los equipos, sin excepción, que no son el Madrid?
> 
> Tío, estás muy pero que muy mal de lo tuyo. Vivir así no puede ser bueno.




jajaaaaaaaaaaa no es la primera vez que lo dice.

Todos los que han ganado la champions los últimos 10 años pasarán a la historia por maestría y gran juego, excepto los 5 títulos del Madrid, que según el enfermo ese nadie respeta ni recordará. Ese es el nivel de enfermedad que lleva encima.


----------



## tHE DOG. (12 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> jajaaaaaaaaaaa no es la primera vez que lo dice.
> 
> Todos los que han ganado la champions los últimos 10 años pasarán a la historia por maestría y gran juego, excepto los 5 títulos del Madrid, que según el enfermo ese nadie respeta ni recordará. Ese es el nivel de enfermedad que lleva encima.



Pues es verdad. El Madrid ha ganado sus últimas 5 a la italiana. O sea, jugando feo, defensivo, al contraataque y sin saberse por qué se gana, igual que los italianos, que nunca han ganado nada jugando bien ni medio bien sino asqueroso pero ganando siempre.


----------



## vurvujo (12 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Pues es verdad. El Madrid ha ganado sus últimas 5 a la italiana. O sea, jugando feo, defensivo, al contraataque y sin saberse por qué se gana, igual que los italianos, que nunca han ganado nada jugando bien ni medio bien sino asqueroso pero ganando siempre.





Claro claro, lo que tú digas. Tómate la pastillita y vete a dormir que te está afectando el insomnio.


----------



## tHE DOG. (12 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Claro claro, lo que tú digas. Tómate la pastillita y vete a dormir que te está afectando el insomnio.



¿Niegas que el Madrid ha ganado jugando asqueroso y sin que nadie apostara nunca por él, siempre de sorpresa y milagro jugando a la italiana?

Pues eres subnormal perdido. Los italianos han dado 5 champions al Madrid jugando como ellos, no sabrías decir ni cómo jugaba el Madrid si te lo preguntan tus nietos. Les dirías que jugando de puta pena pero ganando sin saberse por qué. Como Italia.


----------



## vurvujo (12 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> *¿Niegas que el Madrid ha ganado jugando asqueroso y sin que nadie apostara nunca por él, siempre de sorpresa y milagro jugando a la italiana?*
> 
> Pues eres subnormal perdido. Los italianos han dado 5 champions al Madrid jugando como ellos, no sabrías decir ni cómo jugaba el Madrid si te lo preguntan tus nietos. Les dirías que jugando de puta pena pero ganando sin saberse por qué. Como Italia.



Sí, un sí muy claro.

Hemos ganado 5 de las últimas 9 champions jugando bien y ganando mejor.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Sep 2022)

Alguien sabe por qué el césped estaba tan mal hoy? (No es el césped retráctil, eso todavía no está construido).


----------



## skan (12 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pero dime algún otro grande de Europa que juegue con 7 canteranos entre los 16 jugadores que se usan por partido, cuando la mayoría utilizan 1 o ninguno. Y además en el caso del Barça 4 de los habituales (Eric, Balde, Gavi y Ansu) tienen menos de 21 años, si eso no es ser un club de cantera ya me explicarás.



Gavi era canterano del Betis.
Ansu era canterano del Sevilla.
Eric y Balde sí que eran canteranos del Barça.

Es como cuando decís que Iniesta era canterano del Barça, pero lo fue del Albacete. Y Messi fue canterano del Newells.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (12 Sep 2022)

No entréis al trapo hombre, es un tergiversador profesional. Cuando le explicas las cosas, sigue sin enterarse (hace que no se entera) y aún así continúa con sus falacias. 

Sigue confundiendo el salario bruto con el neto y por más que se lo dices, le entra la sordera. 
Luego él mismo dijo que el contrato es un 3+1, por lo tanto objetivamente, son 3 y no 4 los años firmados. 10-13-16 es ascendente, aquí y en Lima, menos en su mente.
Y con esto, ciento y un millón de comentarios basados en creencias propias mientras devalúa lo tuyo y engrandece lo suyo, a la vez que come rabo madridista y va rabiando por las esquinas. 

Tiene que ser jodido vivir en la piel de un tipo así viendo como el rival, al que consideras inferior a todos los niveles, va ganando y no eres capaz a entenderlo. Entonces cualquier justificación vale: suerte, debilidad de los rivales, bolas calientes, Florentino... 

Cosas como que Vinicius es un top5 mundial, que la defensa más Courtois probablemente fueran los mejores de Europa el año pasado, que Benzema es claro balón de oro, o que la economía del club está mucho más saneada que la del Barcelona; no debería de ser ni discutible. Menos para ellos. Lo suyo es mejor. Y así es como el círculo se cierra. 
Son mejores pero no ganan. 
No ganan porque prefieren jugar bien a ganar. 
Si ganan y no juegan bien, sufren. 
Y así ad aeternum. 

0 segundos gastados con gente así, no merece la pena.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No ves posible que la chabineta se agarre a Levandoaki y a cierta buena racha? Tengamos en cuenta que se wnfrentan en breve y parecen en racha...



El Madrid va sobradísimo. Va, me la juego: ganamos esta Liga sin perder un solo partido. Podremos empatar dos o tres...pero ¿perder? No creo. Honestamente.


----------



## Le Truhan (12 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Muy bien definido. Y qué difícil es jugar con los equipos de la liga española todos planteando partidos como una partida de ajedrez.



Por eso el madrid gana tantas champions y el psg y compañía ninguna, porque la liga española tiene más nivel.


----------



## Paobas (12 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Coñe si dices las misas cosas que el amego @artemis , a ver si también te voy a coger a ti aprecio por el retraso como me pasa con él.



5 minutos de retraso llevas tú siempre.


----------



## Paobas (12 Sep 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> El Madrid va sobradísimo. Va, me la juego: ganamos esta Liga sin perder un solo partido. Podremos empatar dos o tres...pero ¿perder? No creo. Honestamente.



Estás exagerando, no crees? No te parece una barbaridad eso de hacer 105-110 puntos? No dudo que haga puntaje alto. Pero sí dudo que acabe invicto y con esa barbaridad de puntos.


----------



## Paobas (12 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bla, bla, bla aparte, tienes que reconocer que Xavi alegó que un equipo que les había pasado por encima en plan apisonadora y que luego fue campeón de Europa, el Bayern de la temporada 2012-2013, "no era dominante" y que para minusvalorar el triunfo del Real Madrid en la Champions 2021-2022 tú has usado esas mismas palabras y es de entender que los mismos argumentos.
> 
> Por tanto ni para ti ni para Xavi la Champions del Bayern en 2013 tiene valor, ni la del Real Madrid en 2022, ni entiendo que la del Barcelona en 1992 contra la modesta y olvidada Sampdoria (1 a 0 de falta en el último minuto) etcétera, etcétera. En los casi 70 años de Copa de Europa la habrán ganado de verdad uno o dos equipos. ¿Tú te das cuenta de la burrada tan monumental a la que te conduce ese sendero lógico?



Para Manero "el adelantado", si no ganas la Champions barriendo a tus rivales no tiene valor el título. Tal vez haya olvidado que su amado Pep lleva 10 ediciones entrenando sin ganar ni una para que se dé cuenta de lo jodida que es la Copa de Europa.


----------



## Paobas (12 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Que hay muchos talibanes del estilo así es. Xavi cuando lo oyes hablar lo es, pero en cambio luego ves como juega su equipo y no lleva a la práctica al 100% todo lo que predicaba, en ese sentido es un tio bastante práctico. Otro taliban del estilo era Quique Setién, solo que este si que llevaba al campo su extremismo hasta la última consecuencia y la consecuencia fué el desgraciado 8-2. Con cualquier otro entrenador también habríamos perdido aquel partido pero sin llegar al ridículo.
> 
> No es que yo diga que al Madrid le pasó el Liverpool por encima, es que es algo objetivo excepto para la aldea mesetaria y sus fanáticos seguidores. Y no solo pasó en la final sino que también fué arrollado en juego y ocasiones en las 3 eliminatorias anteriores.
> 
> ...



Necesitas ayuda


----------



## feps (12 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Para Manero "el adelantado", si no ganas la Champions barriendo a tus rivales no tiene valor el título. Tal vez haya olvidado que su amado Pep lleva 10 ediciones entrenando sin ganar ni una para que se dé cuenta de lo jodida que es la Copa de Europa.



Es que para el City lo verdaderamente importante es la Premier, no la Champions


----------



## artemis (12 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Coñe si dices *las misas cosas *que el amego @artemis , a ver si también te voy a coger a ti aprecio por el retraso como me pasa con él.



Las misas cosas??? de que hablas amego??? no deberías postear tras pegarte una copiosa cena, que eres de buen comer y mejor beber... no tienes medida y luego pasa lo que pasa... no sabes ni lo que escribes


----------



## Manero (12 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Para Manero "el adelantado", si no ganas la Champions barriendo a tus rivales no tiene valor el título. Tal vez haya olvidado que su amado Pep lleva 10 ediciones entrenando sin ganar ni una para que se dé cuenta de lo jodida que es la Copa de Europa.



Ganar una Champions es complicadisimo para cualquier equipo, y aún más cuando se trata de ganar la primera porque el peso de la historia también pesa en una competición como esta. Pero esta temporada me huele que caerá la primera Champions para el City, ya veremos en mayo si acierto en mi pronóstico.

Pero como en los cómics de Asterix, es complicado ganar la Champions para todos excepto para una aldea mesetaria donde llueven Champions como churros. El secreto? Como en los cómics la marmita de poción mágica, en este caso del druida Florentinix y de su antecesor el druida Bernabeix.


----------



## Manero (12 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Son mejores pero no ganan.
> No ganan porque prefieren jugar bien a ganar.
> Si ganan y no juegan bien, sufren.
> Y así ad aeternum.



En serio te crees estas cosas que dices? Es que no te entra en ese cabezón que no todos los equipos pueden ganar títulos al estilo Madrid? Por eso otros equipos se buscan otras estrategias para intentar ganar, y en Barcelona una buena parte del barcelonismo piensa que para lograrlo lo mejor es a través de un cierto modelo y estilo de juego. Por eso votan por un presidente que les promete continuar con ese modelo.

Pero no te equivoques, el objetivo de todos es el mismo que es ganar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Sep 2022)

Se acerca el mamadou day....


----------



## Paobas (12 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ganar una Champions es complicadisimo para cualquier equipo, y aún más cuando se trata de ganar la primera porque el peso de la historia también pesa en una competición como esta. Pero esta temporada me huele que caerá la primera Champions para el City, ya veremos en mayo si acierto en mi pronóstico.
> 
> Pero como en los cómics de Asterix, es complicado ganar la Champions para todos excepto para una aldea mesetaria donde llueven Champions como churros. El secreto? Como en los cómics la marmita de poción mágica, en este caso del druida Florentinix y de su antecesor el druida Bernabeix.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1188168


----------



## Andr3ws (12 Sep 2022)

No entiendo que en este foro siempre se critica al Real Madrid, pero desde el final de la temporada pasada no entiendo que cojones criticáis. 

Se están hinchando a remontar partidos, siempre trabajando y luchando. Llevan 7 de 7 victorias en la temporada y jugando bien. Dominio total del juego, marcando goles (no solo Benzema), con unos jugadores enchufados, peleones y motivados. Todo el que sale intenta hacerlo bien.
Hay momentos de despiste, en los que te marcan y el partido se pone más dificil, pero se acaba sacando. Parece que a estos cabrones les motiva la dificultad extra y se crecen.

A mi me gusta lo que veo. El futuro son los Valverdes y Vinicius con Rodrygos y Camavingas.
Ayer los que fuimos al Bernabeu salimos encantados con el equipo. Espectaculo, golazos, emoción de la remontada... No sé que más queréis de verdad.


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> No entiendo que en este foro siempre se critica al Real Madrid, pero desde el final de la temporada pasada no entiendo que cojones criticáis.
> 
> Se están hinchando a remontar partidos, siempre trabajando y luchando. Llevan 7 de 7 victorias en la temporada y jugando bien. Dominio total del juego, marcando goles (no solo Benzema), con unos jugadores enchufados, peleones y motivados. Todo el que sale intenta hacerlo bien.
> Hay momentos de despiste, en los que te marcan y el partido se pone más dificil, pero se acaba sacando. Parece que a estos cabrones les motiva la dificultad extra y se crecen.
> ...



Exacto. Quienes no estén disfrutando del momento actual es que son unos amargaos. En el mundo real es imposible hacerlo mejor.


----------



## Dr.Muller (12 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ayer jugaron 6 canteranos y el dia del Sevilla con un equipo más titular eran 7. Cuantos canteranos juegan habitualmente en el Madrid? Y no me cuentes a Rodrygo, Vini y Valverde porque no lo son, de la misma manera que yo no cuento a Araújo y eso que jugó más partidos en el Barça B que los otros 3 juntos en el Castilla. Porque tios fichados a golpe de talonario y que juegan tan solo un puñado de partidos en el filial no está formados en esa cantera.
> 
> 
> Confundes jugar al contraataque con las transiciones rápidas.
> ...



cada vez que veo a alguno diciendo lo de ADN BARÇA os imagino chorreando semen por las comisuras de la boca.
mucho antes de eso los de la quinta del buitre os estuvieron bailando con la pelota durante años y de los de di stefano mejor ni hablamos
Y NADIE DEL MADRID HABLO DE ADN.





A VER MAÑANA EL ADN DE ESTOS EH?
a ver si os meten el adn por todo el culo y os tenéis que restregar con aloe vera


----------



## Dr.Muller (12 Sep 2022)

Si lo que hicieron ayer Rodrigo Valverde o vini lo hacen ansu pedri o Gavi salen en todos los telediarios del mundo 10 veces lo menos


----------



## Roedr (12 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Si lo que hicieron ayer Rodrigo Valverde o vini lo hacen ansu pedri o Gavi salen en todos los telediarios del mundo 10 veces lo menos



Los golazos de ayer fueron de una calidad espectacular. Tenemos uno de los mejores equipos de nuestra historia. Tal vez el tercero/cuarto mejor.


----------



## tHE DOG. (12 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ganar una Champions es complicadisimo para cualquier equipo, y aún más cuando se trata de ganar la primera porque el peso de la historia también pesa en una competición como esta. Pero esta temporada me huele que caerá la primera Champions para el City, ya veremos en mayo si acierto en mi pronóstico.
> 
> Pero como en los cómics de Asterix, es complicado ganar la Champions para todos excepto para una aldea mesetaria donde llueven Champions como churros. El secreto? Como en los cómics la marmita de poción mágica, en este caso del druida Florentinix y de su antecesor el druida Bernabeix.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1188168



Yo no creo en el peso de la historia y de la camiseta o en el ADN, lo único importante es el dinero del club y la plantilla que tiene 

El Madrid ha tenido una plantilla brutal con Cristiano Bale Modric Benzema etc. Solo Cristiano y Bale costaban lo que el presupuesto de los demás juntos. Solo el Barcelona le podía superar porque tenía la máquina de dinero infinito y además a Messi que fue un milagro que nunca ocurre.

La anterior racha de 3 del Madrid se gastó una fortuna en Mijatovic, Suker, Morientes, Seedorf, Karembeu, Redondo, McManaman, Makelele, Anelka, Roberto Carlos, Panucci, Illgner, Figo, Zidane, Ronaldo...

El nivel de gasto del Madrid es brutal, nadie tiene su plantilla, pero pese a eso juegan siempre tan mal que cuando ganan champions porque se esfuerzan se habla de ADN o escudo o historia porque no se entiende. 

Los 32 años sin Champions fueron por ser pobres no por el ADN estropeado. El Nottingham o el Hamburgo de los 80 fueron dominantes porque recibieron una fuerte inversión y compraron a los jugadores más caros de esa etapa, Keegan o Trevor Francis, el primer jugador en costar 1 millón de libras. ¿Ganó 2 champions seguidas el Nottingham por su ADN o por pasta? Se fue el dinero se fueron los títulos y el ADN.

Y sobre todo desde la ley Bosman los equipos pequeños no tienen ninguna posibilidad. Antes podía haber un Ajax pobre que dominara Europa con canteranos amateurs o que el Malmoe o el Estrella Roja llegaran a la final. Ahora es imposible totalmente por una cuestión de dinero.


----------



## filets (12 Sep 2022)

eleven sports portugal (con vpn). Una vez dado de alta puedes ver el futbol donde quieras de la UE sin vpn. Son 16 € mensuales y tienes varias ligas, la champions y la europa league. Lo puedes compartir con un amigo (o enemigo, da igual) y así sale más barato. Eso sí, todo en portugués


----------



## xilebo (12 Sep 2022)

*Un Real Madrid bipolar*

El equipo de Ancelotti muestra dos caras en los partidos: una más comedida en las primeras partes y otra arrolladora después de los descansos.


----------



## El Juani (12 Sep 2022)

Poned otra música de fondo


----------



## El Juani (12 Sep 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> No entiendo que en este foro siempre se critica al Real Madrid, pero desde el final de la temporada pasada no entiendo que cojones criticáis.
> 
> Se están hinchando a remontar partidos, siempre trabajando y luchando. Llevan 7 de 7 victorias en la temporada y jugando bien. Dominio total del juego, marcando goles (no solo Benzema), con unos jugadores enchufados, peleones y motivados. Todo el que sale intenta hacerlo bien.
> Hay momentos de despiste, en los que te marcan y el partido se pone más dificil, pero se acaba sacando. Parece que a estos cabrones les motiva la dificultad extra y se crecen.
> ...




a mi me gusta este Madrid
y un buen madridista critica lo que no le gusta del equipo o del club: asi es como se mejora,

esta es precisamente una gran diferencia entre nosotros y la farsa VARsa: ellos no tienen autocritica sino victimismo.

ejemplo:

ayer el mierdallorca en el Bernabéu nos metió el primero 0-1 en una cagada sobre todo de courtois por no saltar para coger el balon DENTRO DEL AREA PEQUEÑA a metro y medio del tío del mierdallorca que remató.

Esa critica no quita para después flipar y disfrutar con el golazo de Valverde (que si lo hace alguien del Farsa VARsa estarían ya con el balon de oro)

te recuerdo ademas, por si no lo viste estando sentado en el Bernabeu , que el mierdallorca casi nos mete el 1-2 más tarde : ahí esta lewandowskijoputa ( y muchos otros) y la mete.

Eso significa que hay errores serios a corregir.
Como tambien al minuto de empezar el partido la defensa salió dormida (como el resto del equipo) y no nos metieron el 0-1 desde entonces de milagro , ahi si por una parada de courtois


Querer tapar todo esto no es de madridistas sino de piperos

Hasta cagueto lo reconoció: hay errores a evitar y mejorar


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Poned otra música de fondo



Joder y esperad que como llegue el endrick ese... va a ser ya una vacilada a los rivales en cada partido


----------



## Paobas (12 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> No entiendo que en este foro siempre se critica al Real Madrid, pero desde el final de la temporada pasada no entiendo que cojones criticáis.
> 
> Se están hinchando a remontar partidos, siempre trabajando y luchando. Llevan 7 de 7 victorias en la temporada y jugando bien. Dominio total del juego, marcando goles (no solo Benzema), con unos jugadores enchufados, peleones y motivados. Todo el que sale intenta hacerlo bien.
> Hay momentos de despiste, en los que te marcan y el partido se pone más dificil, pero se acaba sacando. Parece que a estos cabrones les motiva la dificultad extra y se crecen.
> ...



En algún vídeo youtubero o algún comentario en Twitter he leído que en el clásico nos cascan de 4 a 7 goles. Sí, dicho por perfiles que dicen ser madridistas. Esos seguro que son de los que la temporada pasada decían que PSG, City y etc. Nos metían un carro y nos mandaban para casa. Dan un asco infinito. Menos mal que los jugadores y el club no tienen esa mentalidad derrotista de mierda. Aún se entendería si el equipo diera pena, pero es que lleva 7 de 7 y está jugando bien y con un físico tremendo. Una cosa es admitir que hay empresas difíciles (las habrá y muchas esta temporada) y otra el derrotismo preventivo de mierda. Para más inri, derrotismo que vaticina recibir palizas históricas.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Yo no creo en el peso de la historia y de la camiseta o en el ADN, lo único importante es el dinero del club y la plantilla que tiene
> 
> El Madrid ha tenido una plantilla brutal con Cristiano Bale Modric Benzema etc. Solo Cristiano y Bale costaban lo que el presupuesto de los demás juntos. Solo el Barcelona le podía superar porque tenía la máquina de dinero infinito y además a Messi que fue un milagro que nunca ocurre.
> 
> ...



Si solo fuera por pasta, el City deGuardiola iria por su quinta champions consecutiva solo discutido por el psg y ya ves...

La anterior epoca ganadora del Madrid esciertoque hizo un gran gasto, pero hay que matizar....al igual que otros clubes. No olvides queesosmismos 10.000 millones que pago por Figo, el Barcelona lo invirtio en Gerard, Mendieta, Sony Anderson y ademas gasto mas en otros, mas Rivaldo que lo compro por 4000 o Giovanni. Asi que no todo es dinero y no todo es tener mejores jugadores. Precisamente cuando ganaron la septima laJuve teniaa un tal Zidane, a Edgar David, mediocentro estelar del ajax y no se si seguia del piero...


----------



## Paobas (12 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> eleven sports portugal (con vpn). Una vez dado de alta puedes ver el futbol donde quieras de la UE sin vpn. Son 16 € mensuales y tienes varias ligas, la champions y la europa league. Lo puedes compartir con un amigo (o enemigo, da igual) y así sale más barato. Eso sí, todo en portugués



Si es "purtuguésh" entiendes prácticamente "tudo". Menudo problema. Hablo con clientes protugueses en el curro y nos entendemos casi a la perfección.


----------



## Paobas (12 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Si solo fuera por pasta, el City deGuardiola iria por su quinta champions consecutiva solo discutido por el psg y ya ves...
> 
> La anterior epoca ganadora del Madrid esciertoque hizo un gran gasto, pero hay que matizar....al igual que otros clubes. No olvides queesosmismos 10.000 millones que pago por Figo, el Barcelona lo invirtio en Gerard, Mendieta, Sony Anderson y ademas gasto mas en otros, mas Rivaldo que lo compro por 4000 o Giovanni. Asi que no todo es dinero y no todo es tener mejores jugadores. Precisamente cuando ganaron la septima laJuve teniaa un tal Zidane, a Edgar David, mediocentro estelar del ajax y no se si seguia del piero...



Rivaldo, Giovanni y Sony Anderson son anteriores al fichaje de Figo por el Madrid en 2000, alma de cántaro. De hecho, Figo jugó con todos en Can Farza


----------



## tHE DOG. (12 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> eleven sports portugal (con vpn). Una vez dado de alta puedes ver el futbol donde quieras de la UE sin vpn. Son 16 € mensuales y tienes varias ligas, la champions y la europa league. Lo puedes compartir con un amigo (o enemigo, da igual) y así sale más barato. Eso sí, todo en portugués



Ostia explica eso mejor. Dices que hay que registrarse con IP de Portugal? Y de dónde sacas la IP de Portugal?


----------



## tHE DOG. (12 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Si solo fuera por pasta, el City deGuardiola iria por su quinta champions consecutiva solo discutido por el psg y ya ves...
> 
> La anterior epoca ganadora del Madrid esciertoque hizo un gran gasto, pero hay que matizar....al igual que otros clubes. No olvides queesosmismos 10.000 millones que pago por Figo, el Barcelona lo invirtio en Gerard, Mendieta, Sony Anderson y ademas gasto mas en otros, mas Rivaldo que lo compro por 4000 o Giovanni. Asi que no todo es dinero y no todo es tener mejores jugadores. Precisamente cuando ganaron la septima laJuve teniaa un tal Zidane, a Edgar David, mediocentro estelar del ajax y no se si seguia del piero...



El City el PSG o el Chelsea tienen plantillas peores que el Madrid pero van poco a poco fichando a los mejores antes solo fichaban descartes del Madrid o el Barcelona. A años luz por detrás. El poderío económico de los clubes españoles ha sido muy superior a los demás durante los últimos 20 años. Ahora ya no y se irá bajando el nivel. De todas formas el City y PSG han estado muy cerca y el Chelsea tiene ya dos champions.

El dinero es lo único que cuenta pero entre iguales todo puede pasar pero no es el ADN ni el escudo ni la mentalidad ganadora, eso son supersticiones de pobres.


----------



## filets (12 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Ostia explica eso mejor. Dices que hay que registrarse con IP de Portugal? Y de dónde sacas la IP de Portugal?



VPN y te pones en Portugal


----------



## tHE DOG. (12 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> VPN y te pones en Portugal



Pues después de leerte he cancelado DAZN que me renovaba mañana la mensualidad así que gracias.

Pero de dónde saco una VPN con IP portuguesa? 

Y estás 100% seguro de que después de registrarte puedes verlo todo con IP española??


----------



## El Juani (12 Sep 2022)

La afición madridista siempre ha sido muy crítica. Eso tiene sus cosas buenas y malas como todo, pero lo ha sido desde siempre. En el Bernabéu se ha pitado y silbado a futbolistas del equipo, sea quien sea. Otra cosa es en lo que se ha convertido la prensa en los últimos años y la influencia que genera o ha generado en la afición en general.


----------



## xilebo (12 Sep 2022)

*Nadie se lo podía esperar*


----------



## Edu.R (12 Sep 2022)

Una cosa.

No seré yo quien defienda a la Juve, que hasta tenía a los árbitros comprados, pero menuda cagada del VAR para joderles la victoria. Tiraron las lineas y se olvidaron de un jugador que había abajo, que rompia todo el fuera de juego.








Esto son robos y cosillas del VAR, no lo que otros cuentan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> No entiendo que en este foro siempre se critica al Real Madrid, pero desde el final de la temporada pasada no entiendo que cojones criticáis.
> 
> Se están hinchando a remontar partidos, siempre trabajando y luchando. Llevan 7 de 7 victorias en la temporada y jugando bien. Dominio total del juego, marcando goles (no solo Benzema), con unos jugadores enchufados, peleones y motivados. Todo el que sale intenta hacerlo bien.
> Hay momentos de despiste, en los que te marcan y el partido se pone más dificil, pero se acaba sacando. Parece que a estos cabrones les motiva la dificultad extra y se crecen.
> ...



Que en lao descansos de los partidos salgan chesleaders


----------



## Libertyforall (12 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> La afición madridista siempre ha sido muy crítica. Eso tiene sus cosas buenas y malas como todo, pero lo ha sido desde siempre. En el Bernabéu se ha pitado y silbado a futbolistas del equipo, sea quien sea. Otra cosa es en lo que se ha convertido la prensa en los últimos años y la influencia que genera o ha generado en la afición en general.



Pues mucha mejor afición que la del Atleti, desde luego. Por su puta culpa de querer que el Madrid pierda hasta contra el Leipzig, han conseguido que la rivalidad de la capital no sea una de las top 3 mundiales.


----------



## filets (12 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Pues después de leerte he cancelado DAZN que me renovaba mañana la mensualidad así que gracias.
> 
> Pero de dónde saco una VPN con IP portuguesa?
> 
> Y estás 100% seguro de que después de registrarte puedes verlo todo con IP española??



No, no estoy seguro
Alguien tendra que probar


----------



## Th89 (12 Sep 2022)

NordVPN, CyberGhost... yo pillé 3 años de CyberGhost por unos 70 €. Da para 4-5 dispositivos por lo que se suelen hacer conjuntas y te sale por dos duros.

Puedes "navegar" desde casi cualquier país.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> El City el PSG o el Chelsea tienen plantillas peores que el Madrid pero van poco a poco fichando a los mejores antes solo fichaban descartes del Madrid o el Barcelona. A años luz por detrás. El poderío económico de los clubes españoles ha sido muy superior a los demás durante los últimos 20 años. Ahora ya no y se irá bajando el nivel. De todas formas el City y PSG han estado muy cerca y el Chelsea tiene ya dos champions.
> 
> El dinero es lo único que cuenta pero entre iguales todo puede pasar pero no es el ADN ni el escudo ni la mentalidad ganadora, eso son supersticiones de pobres.



Hasta la final de liverpool el madrid tenia segun la opinion de la prensa un 11 titular de viejos en su ocaso y unos suplentes de mierda y ahora es la mejor plantilla? Es curioso como cambia la historia.. Todo sea mi imizar los exitos merengues

Si miramos gasto realizado en estos ultimos años minimo esos 2 clubes estan por delante.


Paobas dijo:


> Rivaldo, Giovanni y Sony Anderson son anteriores al fichaje de Figo por el Madrid en 2000, alma de cántaro. De hecho, Figo jugó con todos en Can Farza



Luego me pongo a tirar de archivo y te digo nombres pero ya te adelanto que lo que se movia en esa epoca eran cantidades aunque no tan altas xomo la de Figo, similares. Otra cosa es que el rendimiento de los mismos no fueran acorde al precio pagado....


----------



## filets (12 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Una cosa.
> 
> No seré yo quien defienda a la Juve, que hasta tenía a los árbitros comprados, pero menuda cagada del VAR para joderles la victoria. Tiraron las lineas y se olvidaron de un jugador que había abajo, que rompia todo el fuera de juego.
> 
> ...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Nadie se lo podía esperar*





jajajaj es verdad


----------



## xilebo (12 Sep 2022)

*Cuatro bajas contra el Leipzig*

Lucas Vázquez se someterá a una resonancia el martes después de que la ecografía de este lunes no revelase nada; Militao y Odriozola trabajan en solitario; y Benzema sólo piensa en el derbi.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (12 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Hasta la final de liverpool el madrid tenia segun la opinion de la prensa un 11 titular de viejos en su ocaso y unos suplentes de mierda y ahora es la mejor plantilla? Es curioso como cambia la historia.. Todo sea mi imizar los exitos merengues
> 
> Si miramos gasto realizado en estos ultimos años minimo esos 2 clubes estan por delante.
> 
> Luego me pongo a tirar de archivo y te digo nombres pero ya te adelanto que lo que se movia en esa epoca eran cantidades aunque no tan altas xomo la de Figo, similares. Otra cosa es que el rendimiento de los mismos no fueran acorde al precio pagado....



La caverna madridista debe ser esa que cada domingo nos dice que Vinicius no debe bailar, que se está equivocando el chaval, que es normal que le hagan entradas así y que lo más normal es que cualquier día le partan las piernas. 

Esa misma caverna es la que pedía protección para Messi y Neymar, que su estilo era ese, que los rivales tenían que entender que había que protegerles y que ojo con ir a cazarles. 

La caverna madridista es esa que está plagada de culés, indios y antimadridistas en todas las redacciones de periódicos, radios y televisiones. 
No vamos a dar nombres. Sólo hace falta ver u oír cualquier medio ayer noche y te das cuenta de lo que estamos hablando. Lo cojonudo es que hay gente que realmente de cree lo de la caverna, ese es el verdadero problema.


----------



## Andr3ws (12 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> En algún vídeo youtubero o algún comentario en Twitter he leído que en el clásico nos cascan de 4 a 7 goles. Sí, dicho por perfiles que dicen ser madridistas. Esos seguro que son de los que la temporada pasada decían que PSG, City y etc. Nos metían un carro y nos mandaban para casa. Dan un asco infinito. Menos mal que los jugadores y el club no tienen esa mentalidad derrotista de mierda. Aún se entendería si el equipo diera pena, pero es que lleva 7 de 7 y está jugando bien y con un físico tremendo. Una cosa es admitir que hay empresas difíciles (las habrá y muchas esta temporada) y otra el derrotismo preventivo de mierda. Para más inri, derrotismo que vaticina recibir palizas históricas.



Ya se verá lo que pasa cuando llegue el Clásico.
Si llegas a un clásico, como el año pasado a 15 puntos, que te metan 4, da exactamente igual, solo son 3 puntos que te recortan.
Recordar lo que pasó inmediatamente despues de ese 4-0, que parece que fue la mayor gesta de un equipo en la historia (para los cules).
Quedaron a 12 puntos en la liga, y de ahí el Barça fue tropezando y no redució más la ventaja. Cayó en la Europa League haciendo el ridiculo (asunto alemanes en la grada) y terminó la temporada en blanco.
Mientras el que "salió humillado del Clásico" acabó proclamandose campeón de España y de Europa, de una manera épica.
Con lo cual, ¿vino bien o mal ese resultado?

Por otro lado, el Madrid ese día salió andando y no dió batalla, en mi opinión habilmente, viendo los resultados posteriores. Se descansó ese día para reservar fuerzas, lesiones o cualquier problema, por lo que nos venía encima.

Así que cuidado con celebrar estos partidos ligueros como si fuesen titulos, ya que solo son 3 puntos.


----------



## vurvujo (12 Sep 2022)

skan dijo:


> Gavi era canterano del Betis.
> Ansu era canterano del Sevilla.
> Eric y Balde sí que eran canteranos del Barça.
> 
> Es como cuando decís que Iniesta era canterano del Barça, pero lo fue del Albacete. Y Messi fue canterano del Newells.



La verdad es que la cantera del farsa se resume a 5 grandes jugadores que salieron al mismo tiempo. ¿Lo demás? "crea fama y échate a dormir", necesitan estar vendiendo que tienen una gran cantera, que les importa, etc; la verdad es que este verano obtuvieron mucha pasta con las famosas "palancas" ¿y qué hicieron con ese dinero? Pues se olvidaron de los "canteranos" y trajeron jugadores de todo tipo de pelaje y hasta algún canterano del Madrid.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Estás exagerando, no crees? No te parece una barbaridad eso de hacer 105-110 puntos? No dudo que haga puntaje alto. Pero sí dudo que acabe invicto y con esa barbaridad de puntos.



Me reafirmo: el Madrid no va a perder un partido esta Liga.


----------



## Paobas (12 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Ya se verá lo que pasa cuando llegue el Clásico.
> Si llegas a un clásico, como el año pasado a 15 puntos, que te metan 4, da exactamente igual, solo son 3 puntos que te recortan.
> Recordar lo que pasó inmediatamente despues de ese 4-0, que parece que fue la mayor gesta de un equipo en la historia (para los cules).
> Se fueron a 12 puntos en la liga, y de ahí el Barça fue tropezando y no redució más la ventaja. Cayó en la Europa League haciendo el ridiculo (asunto alemanes en la grada) y terminó la temporada en blanco.
> ...


----------



## Manero (12 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> La caverna madridista debe ser esa que cada domingo nos dice que Vinicius no debe bailar, que se está equivocando el chaval, que es normal que le hagan entradas así y que lo más normal es que cualquier día le partan las piernas.
> 
> Esa misma caverna es la que pedía protección para Messi y Neymar, que su estilo era ese, que los rivales tenían que entender que había que protegerles y que ojo con ir a cazarles.
> 
> ...







Junto a los terraplanistas y demás grupos negacionistas, veo que hay un nuevo grupo formado por los que niegan la existencia de la caverna mediática madridista. 

Por muchas pruebas que demuestren su existencia, se que nunca os podré convencer.


----------



## vurvujo (12 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Nadie se lo podía esperar*



¿Y eso cuenta como asistencia?


----------



## vurvujo (12 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1188556



Esto lo tiene que arreglar el estudiante de las escrituras @Taliván Hortográfico


----------



## feps (12 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Esto lo tiene que arreglar el estudiante de las escrituras @Taliván Hortográfico



De hecho las malas lenguas insinúan que @Taliván Hortográfico corrigió las primeras galeradas bíblicas.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (12 Sep 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> eleven sports portugal (con vpn). Una vez dado de alta puedes ver el futbol donde quieras de la UE sin vpn. Son 16 € mensuales y tienes varias ligas, la champions y la europa league. Lo puedes compartir con un amigo (o enemigo, da igual) y así sale más barato. Eso sí, todo en portugués



Obrigado.


----------



## feps (12 Sep 2022)

Ver La Liga y Champions League Por Muy Poco Dinero


Te voy a contar un truco para ver La Liga y Champions League por muy poco dinero al mes y de forma totalmente legal en streaming online.




www.tecnopeda.com


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Sep 2022)

El tema de los bailecitos de Vinicius me sobra y mucho. Esas payasadas, para los del país pequeñito de ahí arriba.


----------



## tHE DOG. (12 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> No, no estoy seguro
> Alguien tendra que probar



¿Alguien tendrá que probar y lo cuentas como si fuera algo probado para que alguien pague y luego se joda sin poder verlo?

Menudo hijo de puta eres payaso. Tonto de los cojones.


----------



## Woden (12 Sep 2022)

Con vpn deberia ir, pero vete a saber. Hay páginas que te detectan que te conectas por vpn y te joden.


----------



## ravenare (12 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Se fueron a 12 puntos en la liga, y de ahí el Barça fue tropezando y no redució más la ventaja.



Se dice redujo. Un seguidor del FCB te corrije en tu propio idioma. Agradece viking no seas mandril.


----------



## xilebo (12 Sep 2022)

*Vinicius salió del campo 'escoltado' por Chendo*

Saltaron chispas en su duelo con Maffeo, del que salió ganador. Terminó enfrentándose a Aguirre en el banquillo. Ya son cinco goles en cinco partidos seguidos.


----------



## El Juani (12 Sep 2022)

No digo ná y lo digo tó


----------



## Maestroscuroo (12 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No digo ná y lo digo tó



425 millones en tesorería. 

Y alguno comparando a Madrid y Barca en cuestiones económicas.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (12 Sep 2022)

La deuda bruta del Real Madrid es de 901 millones de euros


El Real Madrid celebró su Asamblea para someter a la aprobación de los socios compromisarios las cuentas del ejercicio económico de la temporada 2019/20 y de la




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> 425 millones en tesorería.
> 
> Y alguno comparando a Madrid y Barca en cuestiones económicas.



Pues a mí me han dicho que el Barça está en el mejor momento económico de no sé cuántos años y el Madrid no tiene ni para pagar al desratizador del estadio pero tiene suerte porque solo entran las ratas al Camp Nou.


----------



## vurvujo (12 Sep 2022)

¿Alguien tiene los estados financieros en PDF?. Me interesa echarles un vistazo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Sep 2022)

yo creo que vinicious debería añadir unas maracas al bailecito para más escozor anal


----------



## El Juani (12 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene los estados financieros en PDF?. Me interesa echarles un vistazo.



Tendrán que ponerlos... pero creo que los últimos que están subidos están en la sección de Informes Anuales y son del dejercicio 2020/2021 en cuestión económico, anual y responsabilidad social corporativa.

Algo más en profundidad el tema de cuentas...


*EL REAL MADRID CIERRA EL EJERCICIO 2021/22 CON UN RESULTADO POSITIVO DE 13 MILLONES DE EUROS*
NOTICIA. 12/09/2022
*EL PATRIMONIO NETO DEL CLUB ASCIENDE A 546 MILLONES DE EUROS Y DISPONE EN TESORERÍA DE 425 MILLONES DE EUROS A 30 DE JUNIO DE 2022.

LA PÉRDIDA DE INGRESOS PROVOCADA POR EL COVID-19 DESDE MARZO DE 2020 ES -400 MILLONES DE EUROS.
*


MILLONES DE EUROS2020/212021/22*SÍNTESIS ECONÓMICO-FINANCIERA 2021/22 (excluido proyecto de remodelación del estadio)*Ingresos (antes resultado enajenación inmovilizado)653,0721,5EBITDA179,6203,0Resultado después de impuestos0,912,9   Patrimonio neto a 30 junio533,7546,4   Tesorería a 30 junio122,1425,5Endeudamiento neto a 30 de junio46,4-263,1Ratio deuda/ebitda0,3x0,0xRatio deuda/patrimonio neto0,1x0,0x
 

 2020/212021/22*PROYECTO DE REMODELACIÓN DEL ESTADIO: MILLONES DE EUROS*Inversión acumulada279,2537,8Préstamo dispuesto375,0800,0
 

*PRESUPUESTO DE INGRESOS 2022/23 (MILLONES DE EUROS)*769,6
La Junta Directiva del Real Madrid C. F., reunida el 12 de septiembre, ha acordado convocar Asamblea General Ordinaria para el día 2 de octubre de 2022, en la cual se someterán a aprobación, entre otros asuntos, los resultados correspondientes a la temporada 2021-2022.

En el ámbito deportivo, el primer equipo de fútbol ha logrado en la temporada 2021/22 el título de Liga de Campeones, quinto título en los últimos ocho años, así como el título de Liga y el de Supercopa de España. El primer equipo de baloncesto ha logrado el título de Liga ACB, ha sido finalista de la Euroliga y campeón de la Supercopa de España. Todo ello ha tenido su reflejo en mayores ingresos, pero también en mayores gastos, en especial por las primas al personal deportivo.



Los Ingresos de Explotación del ejercicio 2021/22 han alcanzado la cifra de 722 millones de euros, lo que representa un aumento de 69 millones de euros (10%) respecto al ejercicio anterior, al ir remitiendo paulatinamente los efectos económicos derivados de la pandemia.

No obstante, dichos efectos aún persisten y por ello la cifra de ingresos de este ejercicio 2021/22 es aún inferior a la que se alcanzó hace cuatro años en 2017/18 y es -100 millones de euros inferior respecto al presupuesto 2019/20 anterior a la pandemia. Con respecto a la situación previa a la pandemia, la pérdida de ingresos que ha sufrido el Club en sus líneas de negocio desde marzo de 2020 hasta el 30 de junio de 2022, es cercana a los 400 millones de euros, a lo que habría que añadir la pérdida de nuevos ingresos que se hubieran podido conseguir de no haber existido la pandemia.


Como se ha indicado, los ingresos del ejercicio han continuado siendo afectados de manera significativa por los efectos derivados de la crisis sanitaria provocada por el Covid-19. A ello se suma el efecto en los ingresos del estadio por las limitaciones derivadas de la obra de remodelación. En este escenario, la gestión del Club ha continuado centrada en la contención de gastos y en las actuaciones de mejora de gestión y de desarrollo del negocio en todos los ámbitos, destacando en este sentido la plusvalía realizada en el ejercicio por el acuerdo con Sixth Street/Legends.

Con todo ello, y tras realizar provisiones de cobertura de riesgos y contingencias, el Club ha obtenido en el ejercicio 2021/22 un EBITDA de 203 millones de euros (180 millones de euros en 2020/21 y 177 millones de euros en 2019/20).

De este modo, en los tres ejercicios afectados por el Covid-19, y a pesar de la pérdida de ingresos que ha provocado, se ha obtenido un EBITDA superior al logrado en 2018/19 antes de la pandemia, lo que es una muestra de la eficiencia operativa del Club, así como de su capacidad de respuesta para adoptar medidas de gestión que mitiguen dichas pérdidas.

Se obtiene un beneficio de 13 millones de euros tras deducir el gasto en amortizaciones, el resultado financiero y el gasto por impuesto de sociedades. Con este resultado, el Club logra mantenerse en beneficios en los tres ejercicios afectados por la pandemia, tras haber obtenido beneficios tanto en el ejercicio 2019/20 (313 miles de euros después de impuestos) como en el ejercicio 2020/21 (874 miles de euros después de impuestos), siendo uno de los pocos grandes clubes de Europa que no incurrió en pérdidas en esos dos ejercicios, dado que, según un estudio de UEFA, las pérdidas operativas acumuladas por los clubes europeos entre 2019/20 y 2020/21 se acercan a los 6.000 millones de euros.



Como consecuencia de los beneficios obtenidos, el Club ha ido incrementando año a año el valor de su patrimonio neto hasta alcanzar al 30 de junio de 2022 un valor de 546 millones de euros. Al haber logrado mantenerse en beneficios en los tres ejercicios afectados por la pandemia- 2019/20, 2020/21 y 2021/22-, a pesar de las pérdidas de ingresos sufridas, el Club ha conseguido incrementar en 14 millones de euros el valor del patrimonio neto con respecto a la situación a junio de 2019 antes de la pandemia.


El saldo de tesorería a 30 de junio de 2022, excluido el proyecto de remodelación del estadio, es 425 millones de euros.

Este elevado saldo de tesorería se ha conseguido gracias tanto a las medidas de contención de inversiones y gastos como a las actuaciones de desarrollo del negocio, destacando en este sentido el impacto en la tesorería del ejercicio de la plusvalía por el acuerdo con Sixth Street/Legends.

De este modo, el Club ha logrado compensar el impacto en la tesorería de la pérdida de ingresos, cercana a los 400 millones de euros, provocada por el Covid-19 desde marzo de 2020 hasta la fecha.

Además de la tesorería, el Club tiene a 30 de junio de 2022 pólizas de crédito sin disponer por importe de 354 millones de euros, lo que refuerza aún más su posición de liquidez para afrontar con holgura todos los compromisos de pago previstos.



La Deuda Neta del Club, excluido el proyecto de remodelación del estadio, se ha situado en un valor de -263 millones de euros a 30 de junio de 2022. Este importe representa, en realidad, no una deuda sino una posición de liquidez neta, al ser mayor la suma de la tesorería y de los deudores por traspasos que los saldos acreedores por inversiones, deuda bancaria y anticipos.

La Deuda Neta a 30 de junio de 2021, excluido el proyecto de remodelación del estadio, era un valor de 46 millones de euros, lo que significa que durante el ejercicio 2021/22 el Club ha reducido su deuda neta en -310 millones de euros.

Con respecto a la situación previa a la pandemia (30 de junio de 2019: posición de liquidez neta de -27 millones de euros), la deuda neta a 30 de junio de 2022 es -237 millones de euros inferior, lo que pone de manifiesto que el Club ha logrado compensar, a través de las medidas de ahorro ejecutadas y otras actuaciones de mejora de negocio, la pérdida de ingresos cercana a los 400 millones de euros provocada por la pandemia y su consiguiente impacto en menor tesorería y por tanto mayor deuda neta.

La ratio Deuda/EBITDA se sitúa en un valor de 0, dado que el Club no tiene deuda sino una posición de liquidez neta. Es decir, a pesar de los efectos de la pandemia, el Club tiene un nivel de la ratio Deuda/Ebitda que representa máxima calidad crediticia para las entidades financieras.

Todos estos datos ponen de manifiesto la robusta situación patrimonial y elevada solvencia que mantiene el Club a pesar de la pandemia.



La contribución del Real Madrid a ingresos Fiscales y Seguridad Social en el ejercicio 2021/22 ha ascendido a 351,2 millones de euros.

En cuanto al proyecto de remodelación del estadio Santiago Bernabéu, en el ejercicio 2021/22 la ejecución de las obras se ha desarrollado según el plan previsto, compatibilizándose con la celebración de partidos en el estadio Santiago Bernabéu.

El importe de la inversión contabilizada en el ejercicio 2021/22 ha sido de 259 millones de euros, incluyendo los costes financieros capitalizados durante el período de construcción. De este modo, la inversión acumulada hasta el 30 de junio de 2022 asciende a 538 millones de euros.

En cuanto al préstamo, durante este ejercicio se han realizado la tercera disposición (200 millones de euros en julio de 2021) y la cuarta disposición (225 millones de euros en mayo de 2022), con lo que el préstamo está totalmente dispuesto a 30 de junio de 2022 en su cuantía de 800 millones de euros.

*Presupuesto 2022/23*
Se presupuestan para la temporada 2022/23 unos ingresos de 769,6 millones de euros, antes de enajenación de inmovilizado, así como un beneficio antes de impuestos de 5,0 millones de euros.

El presupuesto de ingresos representa un aumento de 48,1 millones de euros (7%) respecto al ejercicio 2021/22.

Aun considerando este crecimiento, el presupuesto de ingresos del ejercicio 2022/23 todavía es 52,5 millones de euros (6%) inferior al presupuesto 2019/20, anterior a la pandemia, que fue de 822,1 millones de euros.

Ello es debido a que aún persisten algunos efectos en ingresos por impacto diferido de la crisis económica derivada de la pandemia, a lo que hay que añadir las dificultades económicas que está provocando el conflicto bélico en Ucrania.

Además, a lo largo del ejercicio 2022/23 el Club continúa con la ejecución de las obras para el proyecto de remodelación del estadio, que no estará plenamente operativo a nivel de ingresos hasta que no finalicen dichas obras.


----------



## El Juani (12 Sep 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (13 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Me importa una mierda la rata esa.


----------



## El Juani (13 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Me importa una mierda la rata esa.



Pues tenemos que saber que nos queda para rato con éste otra vez durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## Raul83 (13 Sep 2022)

Yo si quiero que venga Mbappé en 2023 o 2025(y Haaland en 2024). Quién no quiera que venga al Madrid, no es madridista, sino un HIJO DE PUTA.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## VYP de Álava (13 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Este tío es un cancer del vestuario. Que se vaya al City y nos traemos al salmón.


----------



## El Juani (13 Sep 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Este tío es un cancer del vestuario. Que se vaya al City y nos traemos al salmón.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Sep 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Yo si quiero que venga Mbappé en 2023 o 2025(y Haaland en 2024). Quién no quiera que venga al Madrid, no es madridista, sino un HIJO DE PUTA.




vaya yo justo digo lo contrario : menudo HIJO DE PUTA quien quiera que la rata antimadridista venga al Madrid y encima pagando por la rata 350 millones de los 425 que tiene el Madrid en caja


----------



## sintripulacion (13 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Me importa una mierda la rata esa.



Prefiero a Vinicius y Rodrigo veinte millones de veces.
La rata esa no puede vestir la camiseta del Madrid ni gratis.
Quien piense lo contrario no conoce la dignidad, pondría el culo por dinero o vendería a su madre a cachitos si se terciara. 
Un poquito de dignidad tito Floren!!!.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Sep 2022)

Dentro de dos años otra vez el circo...


----------



## feps (13 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Dentro de dos años otra vez el circo...



No lo creo. Muchos aseguran que Florentino no quiere oír hablar de Mbappé. Se sintió traicionado y utilizado por un crío de 23 años, lo que hizo mucho daño a su imagen. Floren no paga traidores. Como tampoco verás de nuevo a Zidane entrenar al Real Madrid. Pérez tiene pinta de sacerdote pero no lo es.


----------



## feps (13 Sep 2022)

Mendy es un defensa para partidos así. Un muro.









Ancelotti y Davide le dan vueltas al marcaje de Nkunku: Mendy será clave para el Madrid


El Real Madrid ya ha olvidado la victoria del fin de semana ante el Mallorca y está enfocado en el enfrentamiento con el RB Leipzig, en la segunda jornada de la UEFA Champions League.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Sep 2022)

Massana tiene un pre cuerdo, 16 millones netos por temporada, cuatro años de contrato 50% derechos de imagen.


----------



## xilebo (13 Sep 2022)

*Ofertón 'red' por Valverde*

El Liverpool lideró una ofensiva para fichar al uruguayo en los dos últimos días de mercado. Ofrecía 100M€. El Madrid lo considera “intransferible”, ni se lo planteó.


----------



## feps (13 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Ofertón 'red' por Valverde*
> 
> El Liverpool lideró una ofensiva para fichar al uruguayo en los dos últimos días de mercado. Ofrecía 100M€. El Madrid lo considera “intransferible”, ni se lo planteó.



Que pongan 400. Valverde es jugador top mundial para lo que resta de década.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mendy es un defensa para partidos así. Un muro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ya veremos lo que pasa. ...si con extremos top mundial mendy no funciona no queda otra que sentarle y poner a alaba en el lateral, que por lo menos ofensivamente da algo al equipo


----------



## feps (13 Sep 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ya veremos lo que pasa. ...si con extremos top mundial mendy no funciona no queda otra que sentarle y poner a alaba en el lateral, que por lo menos ofensivamente da algo al equipo



La misión principal de un lateral es defender. Uno de los laterales zurdos míticos del Madrid fue José Antonio Camacho. No sabía atacar, pero defendiendo era una mala bestia.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Que pongan 400. Valverde es jugador top mundial para lo que resta de década.



Espero que no acabe como Casemiro y quiera retirarse de blanco.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> La misión principal de un lateral es defender. Uno de los laterales zurdos míticos del Madrid fue José Antonio Camacho. No sabía atacar, pero defendiendo era una mala bestia.




no estoy de acuerdo en eso que dices y menos en el fútbol de hoy en día. Un lateral tiene que defender y atacar.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (13 Sep 2022)

Los equipos deben tener un abogado en el VAR, lamentable el robo a la Juventus. Hace poco uno de la Real marcó un gol con el brazo. 

Por cierto, este año el nivel de la Liga deja bastante que desear. 

El Osasuna es un equipo rocoso mientras el Bilbao golea a equipos que luchan por no descender.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Sep 2022)

¿Alguien sabe si lo de Correa garchándose a la jermu de Lautaro es verdad o es una joda para Videomatch?


----------



## feps (13 Sep 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> no estoy de acuerdo en eso que dices y menos en el fútbol de hoy en día. Un lateral tiene que defender y atacar.



Un Roberto Carlos de 24 años no lo hay. Y si lo hubiera, valdría más de 120 kilos.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Sep 2022)

Se re zarpó el lateral polaco.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si lo de Correa garchándose a la jermu de Lautaro es verdad o es una joda para Videomatch?




pon la traducción al Español internacional, gracias.


----------



## xilebo (13 Sep 2022)

*SER: el vestuario del Madrid habla con Vinicius para cambiar su actitud*

En El Larguero han analizado a fondo los hechos ocurridos con el brasileño en el partido ante el Mallorca. “¿Qué os creéis que vais a ganar?”, habría dicho a los rivales.


----------



## Paobas (13 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Un Roberto Carlos de 24 años no lo hay. Y si lo hubiera, valdría más de 120 kilos.



Le costó al Madrid 600 millones (3.6 millones de euros) en el 96. Hoy valdría de 30 a 40 veces más!
Alucinante la inflación que se ha dado en el fútbol. El mismo año pagó el FCB 2.500.000.000 de pesetas (15 kilos en €) y recuerdo que se veía como una absoluta barbaridad. Al año siguiente le pagaron al Depor sobre la bocina (no sé si lo recordáis) 4.000 millones (24 millones de €) un 31 de agosto por la noche. El Barça también ha contribuido lo suyo a la 
burbuja de precios del fútbol.


----------



## Gorrión (13 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *SER: el vestuario del Madrid habla con Vinicius para cambiar su actitud*
> 
> En El Larguero han analizado a fondo los hechos ocurridos con el brasileño en el partido ante el Mallorca. “¿Qué os creéis que vais a ganar?”, habría dicho a los rivales.



Los de la Ser se lo inventan todo, pues está en los contratos de los jugadores el no poder hablar de lo que pasa dentro del club


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Sep 2022)

Necesitamos más mamadous en el club...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *SER: el vestuario del Madrid habla con Vinicius para cambiar su actitud*
> 
> En El Larguero han analizado a fondo los hechos ocurridos con el brasileño en el partido ante el Mallorca. “¿Qué os creéis que vais a ganar?”, habría dicho a los rivales.




asi es: Vinicius tiene que aprender 

tiene que aprender a recibir una coleccion de patadas empujones manotazos , ver como el arbitro de la mafia arbitral del Farsa VARsa mira para otro lado , no saca amarilla ninguna a los agresores rivales , y pita como mucho una de cada 5 faltas , 

y debe saber callarse cuando este mismo filial del Farsa VARsa esta temporada pasada jugando en mierdallorca despues de acribillarle a patadas , en la ultima casi le parten la rodilla entrandole con los tacos

Vinicius tiene que aprender a recibir y callar.

estas actitudes que tiene Vinicius de hablar son inadmisibles


----------



## Roedr (13 Sep 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Me reafirmo: el Madrid no va a perder un partido esta Liga.



A lo mejor se puede hacer alguna apuesta deportiva con eso. Sino fuera porque ese tipo de cosas son la puerta a la destrucción personal te lo aconsejaría.


----------



## Roedr (13 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Espero que no acabe como Casemiro y quiera retirarse de blanco.



Al revés. Casemiro debe ser el espejo de todos los jugadores. Es imposible ser más ejemplar, triunfador y dar más al Madrid que Case.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Sep 2022)

En mi opinión, mamadous en en el lateral derecho, delantera y extremo derecho.


----------



## El Juani (13 Sep 2022)

Ancelotti también está hasta los huevos del temita Mbappé


----------



## Roedr (13 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ancelotti también está hasta los huevos del temita Mbappé



que ascazo la rata, de verdad que puto ascazo. A ver si su novie le rompe el culo y no vuelve a jugar al fútbol en la vida.


----------



## Paobas (13 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Los de la Ser se lo inventan todo, pues está en los contratos de los jugadores el no poder hablar de lo que pasa dentro del club



No dice De La Morena en el documental de Figo de Netflix que se inventó lo de que Floper pagaba los abonos de todos los socios si no lo fichaba? Pues imagina la cantidad de trolas que sueltan, han soltado y soltarán. Ni tienen vergüenza ni la conocen. Menos ahora que necesitan audiencia al ver que las nuevas tecnologías y plataformas les están comiendo la tostada.


----------



## El Juani (13 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> que ascazo la rata, de verdad que puto ascazo. A ver si su novie le rompe el culo y no vuelve a jugar al fútbol en la vida.



Cómo? Es gay?


----------



## Roedr (13 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Cómo? Es gay?




Inés Rau, la modelo 'trans' y novia de Mbappé que le puede ayudar en su fichaje por el Madrid


----------



## El Juani (13 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Inés Rau, la modelo 'trans' y novia de Mbappé que le puede ayudar en su fichaje por el Madrid



BROOOOOOTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Gorrión (13 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No dice De La Morena en el documental de Figo de Netflix que se inventó lo de que Floper pagaba los abonos de todos los socios si no lo fichaba? Pues imagina la cantidad de trolas que sueltan, han soltado y soltarán. Ni tienen vergüenza ni la conocen. Menos ahora que necesitan audiencia al ver que las nuevas tecnologías y plataformas les están comiendo la tostada.



Ya están todos infiltrados en las nuevas plataformas para seguir manipulando a la gente, de esta gentuza de la TV/Radio no se libra nadie.

Esa política de hermetismo la instauró Mourinho, desde ese momento el Madrid no ha hecho mas que crecer.


----------



## feps (13 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Ya están todos infiltrados en las nuevas plataformas para seguir manipulando a la gente, de esta gentuza de la TV/Radio no se libra nadie.
> 
> Esa política de hermetismo la instauró Mourinho, desde ese momento el Madrid no ha hecho mas que crecer.



Mourinho hizo un trabajo sucio impagable. Con él empezó todo, pese a la canallesca periodística. Una década después no se cansan de criticarlo.


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si lo de Correa garchándose a la jermu de Lautaro es verdad o es una joda para Videomatch?



Buen ejemplar esa...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> No lo creo. Muchos aseguran que Florentino no quiere oír hablar de Mbappé. Se sintió traicionado y utilizado por un crío de 23 años, lo que hizo mucho daño a su imagen. Floren no paga traidores. Como tampoco verás de nuevo a Zidane entrenar al Real Madrid. Pérez tiene pinta de sacerdote pero no lo es.



La gente se cree que duerme con corbata, pero en los dichosos audios filtrados precisamente revela que bajo esa apariencia hay un tio bastante diferente de la imagen institucional. Anda que no se habra cagado en los putos muertos del negro, de baul, de ramos, del topo y del raro de zidane, que es un raro, entre otros...


----------



## VYP de Álava (13 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Le costó al Madrid 600 millones (3.6 millones de euros) en el 96. Hoy valdría de 30 a 40 veces más!
> Alucinante la inflación que se ha dado en el fútbol. El mismo año pagó el FCB 2.500.000.000 de pesetas (15 kilos en €) y recuerdo que se veía como una absoluta barbaridad. Al año siguiente le pagaron al Depor sobre la bocina (no sé si lo recordáis) 4.000 millones (24 millones de €) un 31 de agosto por la noche. El Barça también ha contribuido lo suyo a la
> burbuja de precios del fútbol.



Mira lo que cobraban por los derechos de TV, merchandising, etc y lo que cobran ahora.
O los sueldos de los futbolistas antaño y ahora. El negocio crece, pues los precios también.


----------



## VYP de Álava (13 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *SER: el vestuario del Madrid habla con Vinicius para cambiar su actitud*
> 
> En El Larguero han analizado a fondo los hechos ocurridos con el brasileño en el partido ante el Mallorca. “¿Qué os creéis que vais a ganar?”, habría dicho a los rivales.



No sé si esto será verdad, pero si lo es, preocupa esa deriva de diva de negro de la NBA que está tomando. Que vengan con 150 millones y para fuera.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Sep 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> No sé si esto será verdad, pero si lo es, preocupa esa deriva de diva de negro de la NBA que está tomando. Que vengan con 150 millones y para fuera.



He de reconocer que no vi el partido, pero no deja de marcar goles. Desde luego yo no descartaria que no sea para tanto y que la prensa este creando una polemica artificial para desestabilizar al atacante mas en forma del Madrid.
Anda que no habra hecho messi o el chorizo de neymar sobradas y aqui no piaba ni dios....


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Cómo? Es gay?



Hombre, tiene dinero de sobra para no ser un negro puto de mierda.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (13 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ganar una Champions es complicadisimo para cualquier equipo, y aún más cuando se trata de ganar la primera porque el peso de la historia también pesa en una competición como esta. Pero esta temporada me huele que caerá la primera Champions para el City, ya veremos en mayo si acierto en mi pronóstico.
> 
> Pero como en los cómics de Asterix, es complicado ganar la Champions para todos excepto para una aldea mesetaria donde llueven Champions como churros. El secreto? Como en los cómics la marmita de poción mágica, en este caso del druida Florentinix y de su antecesor el druida Bernabeix.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1188168



Manero, se te va el personaje.

El Madric gana las Champions porque las gana, y dentro de 5 años nadie se acordará del juego de mierda del curso pasado.

Y no, ganar la primera champions no cuesta tanto, el Ajax, el Marsella y el Milán ganaron la primera champions al segundo intento (al segundo intento me refiero a llegar a la final), pero el Bayern, el Notingam, el Aston Vila, el Hamburgo, el Esteaua (XD deste aua no beberé), el Oporto o el Estrella Roja la ganaron en la primera a la que llegaron, por poner algunos ejemplos.

El Barça es un rar avis, aunque tampoco tanto, ganó a la tercera, no?


----------



## VYP de Álava (13 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> He de reconocer que no vi el partido, pero no deja de marcar goles. Desde luego yo no descartaria que no sea para tanto y que la prensa este creando una polemica artificial para desestabilizar al atacante mas en forma del Madrid.
> Anda que no habra hecho messi o el chorizo de neymar sobradas y aqui no piaba ni dios....



Pues ojalá sea así, porque hasta ahora ha tenido un comportamiento bueno, pero ahora que le van saliendo las cosas si se vuelve un imbecil mejor fuera. Que aprenda de Modric y no de los ególatras por favor.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Sep 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> No sé si esto será verdad, pero si lo es, preocupa esa deriva de diva de negro de la NBA que está tomando. Que vengan con 150 millones y para fuera.




te había metido en el ignore hace semanas ,
y hoy me dije de darte otra oportunidad sacandote del ignore.

primer mensaje que leo tuyo y entiendo por que te ignoré en un primer momento

tu eres subnormal??? solo gilipollas??? ¿¿¿o mas bien un antimadridista que quiere pasar camuflado pero que no puede evitar asomar la patita???

al ignore y ahora definitivo : payaso


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (13 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> No lo creo. Muchos aseguran que Florentino no quiere oír hablar de Mbappé. Se sintió traicionado y utilizado por un crío de 23 años, lo que hizo mucho daño a su imagen. Floren no paga traidores. Como tampoco verás de nuevo a Zidane entrenar al Real Madrid. Pérez tiene pinta de sacerdote pero no lo es.



Qué pasó con Zidane?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (13 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> te había metido en el ignore hace semanas ,
> y hoy me dije de darte otra oportunidad sacandote del ignore.
> 
> primer mensaje que leo tuyo y entiendo por que te ignoré en un primer momento
> ...



A ver, si los otros jugadores le han dicho que se frene un poco, que haga caso el chaval y se deje de historias, que por una tontería te pueden arrear una buena patada queriendo.

Hay cosas que es mejor no hacerlas.


----------



## Manero (13 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Manero, se te va el personaje.
> 
> El Madric gana las Champions porque las gana, y dentro de 5 años nadie se acordará del juego de mierda del curso pasado.
> 
> ...



La Champions pasada, si la misma plantilla del Madrid y con el mismo Ancelotti al frente se hubiera llamado Espanyol y vestido de blanquiazul, te aseguro que no ganan el título. Primero porque a los rivales no les hubieran temblado las piernas al llegar el tiempo de descuento, y segundo porque los árbitros no los hubieran "respetado" tanto.

Y no hace esperar 5 años a que todos se olviden del mal juego del Madrid del año pasado, solo con leer este hilo te darás cuenta que ya hay foreros que afirman que ganaron porque fueron los mejores. Supongo que chutar 4 vez a puerta y el rival 24 para ellos es ser superiores.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (13 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Supongo que chutar 4 vez a puerta y el rival 24 para ellos es ser superiores.



Es que el futbol no va de chutar mas veces a porteria, de dar mas pases o sacar mas corners. 

Hasta que no cambien el reglamanto, va de meter mas goles que el contrario en 90 minutos.


----------



## xilebo (13 Sep 2022)

*Problema inesperado en casa*

Las altas temperaturas han perjudicado el estado del verde, que lució mal aspecto contra el Mallorca. El Real Madrid confía en tenerlo listo para recibir a Osasuna, el 2 de octubre.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ganar una Champions es complicadisimo para cualquier equipo, y aún más cuando se trata de ganar la primera porque el peso de la historia también pesa en una competición como esta. Pero esta temporada me huele que caerá la primera Champions para el City, ya veremos en mayo si acierto en mi pronóstico.
> 
> Pero como en los cómics de Asterix, es complicado ganar la Champions para todos excepto para una aldea mesetaria donde llueven Champions como churros. El secreto? Como en los cómics la marmita de poción mágica, en este caso del druida Florentinix y de su antecesor el druida Bernabeix.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1188168



Ahora escríbelo sentado.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Sep 2022)

¿Alguien sabe a qué se refiere el Neo Mariano con que ha hecho historia?


----------



## Paobas (13 Sep 2022)

Barcelona y Bayern dirimen esta noche sus opciones de ser primeros de grupo, ya que pasarán ambos a octavos. El Inter no tiene opción alguna antes de jugarse la fase de grupos. Ya dije que es un club absolutamente perdedor y mezquino en Europa.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Necesitamos más mamadous en el club...



yo creo que un entrenador negro seria el siguiente paso logico,si Ancelotti esta ahi con la cantidad de tecnicos preparados que hay por Nigeria solo se explica por racismo


----------



## Manero (13 Sep 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Es que el futbol no va de chutar mas veces a porteria, de dar mas pases o sacar mas corners.
> 
> Hasta que no cambien el reglamanto, va de meter mas goles que el contrario en 90 minutos.



Lo de los pases o los corners te lo compro, lo de los disparos no. Porque precisamente para marcar goles hay que chutar a portería, y estarás de acuerdo conmigo que cuantas más veces se tira a puerta, mayor probabilidad de hacer gol y ganar partidos no??

Aunque el fútbol tiene incluso la particularidad de que se puede ganar un partido chutando 0 veces a portería. Un autogol del rival te puede hacer ganar sin tirar a puerta aunque el rival dispare 50 veces contra la tuya. Y cosas así también hacen que el fútbol tenga tanto éxito porque no siempre gana el mejor. Por eso es el único deporte en el que un equipo de 3ª división puede llegar a la final de Copa como pasó en Francia hace pocos años.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Sep 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Mira lo que cobraban por los derechos de TV, merchandising, etc y lo que cobran ahora.
> O los sueldos de los futbolistas antaño y ahora. El negocio crece, pues los precios también.



lo que crece es la cantidad de dinero en circulacion.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> A ver, si los otros jugadores le han dicho que se frene un poco, que haga caso el chaval y se deje de historias, que por una tontería te pueden arrear una buena patada queriendo.
> 
> Hay cosas que es mejor no hacerlas.



el listo al que definitivamente he ignorado estaba diciendo de vender a vinicius y darle la patada,

cuando es exactamente al reves: es a vinicius a quien le dan patadas , es un fenomenal jugador que está ya entrando en el top mundial (podria llegar a ser el primero del mundo), y que es literalmente el motor en ataque del Madrid : o sea vender a un jugador asi es o bien de madridista retrasado o bien de antimadridista camuflado



y que los antimadridistas como la SER AS mundodeportivo sport etc ... manipulen la realidad diciendo que vinicius es el culpable , vale , pero que los madridistas se la traguen .... pfff....

traducido :

vinicius lo que hace es marear como nadie con regates amagos trucos carreras ... a todas las defensas rivales que se ven desbordadas. y que tienen que dedicar 2 y a veces hasta 3 jugadores a marcarle,

y eso a defensas con odio antimadridista como el mierdallorca filial del Farsa VARsa , es lo que les jode , y por eso responden a vinicius con el juego sucio a base de patadas .

o sea no es vinicius el que inicia una provocacion nada mas empezar el partido riendose en la cara de los defensas y lanzandoles insultos gratuitos.

¿se ve la diferencia o no?

y en cuanto a lo que medio insinuó anceloti , o algunos jugadores han podido decirle a vinicius , no es que "cambie de actitud" , porque su actitud es la correcta , ya que vinicius es la victima , sino que le han dicho que no entre a las provocaciones verbales de los rivales , ya que en el tema de que los rivales le acribillan a patadas el Madrid da todo su apoyo a vinicius


----------



## Paobas (13 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> La Champions pasada, si la misma plantilla del Madrid y con el mismo Ancelotti al frente se hubiera llamado Espanyol y vestido de blanquiazul, te aseguro que no ganan el título. Primero porque a los rivales no les hubieran temblado las piernas al llegar el tiempo de descuento, y segundo porque los árbitros no los hubieran "respetado" tanto.
> 
> Y no hace esperar 5 años a que todos se olviden del mal juego del Madrid del año pasado, solo con leer este hilo te darás cuenta que ya hay foreros que afirman que ganaron porque fueron los mejores. Supongo que chutar 4 vez a puerta y el rival 24 para ellos es ser superiores.



Por eso yo debo ser de los pocos en contra de la Superliga esa. Aparte de que a la Champions la amo desde su himno. Qué es eso de un coto cerrado de 15 equipos con derecho de pernada? Por qué no puede aspirar un Anderlech, Lille o Braga a dar la campanada y meterse en semis o en la final como el Mónaco en 2004? Por qué no tiene derecho el Sheriff a jugar contra el Madrid o el Bate Borisov contra el Bayern? 
A mí el clasismo de mierda que gastan algunos de negarle el derecho a los no grandes me da un asco tremendo. Además, que el fútbol es dinámico como un gerundio y el que hoy es pequeño, mañana puede ser grande si crece y gana. Bajo la lógica de la Superliga, en 2000 el Valencia habría sido parte de ese Top-15 y no lo habrían sido Tottenham, City o PSG, que son parte de ello.


----------



## Schenker (13 Sep 2022)

Por lo que respecta a la falsa polémica de Vinicius, pido perdón por poner este panfleto culé en este glorioso hilo:

Koeman: "Hay que proteger a jugadores como Neymar y Messi"

El futbol es meter goles, ataque, creatividad e imaginación, ya se llame Maradona, Raul, Messi o Vinicius. Un jugador que siempre juega a regatear o intentar caños no tiene que pedir perdón por nada, es su juego.

El mediocre que no sabe perder y si le hacen un caño le tira una coz es el que sobra en el futbol.


----------



## VYP de Álava (13 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> lo que crece es la cantidad de dinero en circulacion.



Eso también. Pero también es cierto que la industria de ha expandido a mercados a los que antes no llegaba.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Qué pasó con Zidane?



que yo sepa, las dos veces que se marcho de entrenador, lo hizo de manera unilateral, y aunque la primera espantada fue jodida porque dejo al Madrid sin margen para buscar y ficho a Lopetegui, tengo entendido que la que colmo a FP fue la segunda espantada. (precisamente acabo con la carambola de carletto en el banquillo hasta fecha actual).


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Sep 2022)

La afición del Liverpool, en el punto de mira por el minuto de silencio a Isabel II


La afición del Liverpool está en el punto de mira de toda Inglaterra por el minuto de silencio que Anfield guardará esta noche en el partido de Champions League en memoria del fall




www.marca.com





No sabía que el Liverpool era el Barça inglés. Para lo que han quedado desde que Ramos le provocó daños cerebrales a su portero y el entrenador se emborrachó para olvidarlo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> que yo sepa, las dos veces que se marcho de entrenador, lo hizo de manera unilateral, y aunque la primera espantada fue jodida porque dejo al Madrid sin margen para buscar y ficho a Lopetegui, tengo entendido que la que colmo a FP fue la segunda espantada. (precisamente acabo con la carambola de carletto en el banquillo hasta fecha actual).



Si cuando anunciaron a Lope de Tegui no había ni terminado la temporada. Podían haber fichado a 10 entrenadores mejores, pero la cagaron.

Que no pasa ná, si hoy día está hasta mejor visto, pero cagarla la cagaron.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Sep 2022)

Los medios manipulando en contra del Madrid, me pinchas y no sangro.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (13 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> La Champions pasada, si la misma plantilla del Madrid y con el mismo Ancelotti al frente se hubiera llamado Espanyol y vestido de blanquiazul, te aseguro que no ganan el título. Primero porque a los rivales no les hubieran temblado las piernas al llegar el tiempo de descuento, y segundo porque los árbitros no los hubieran "respetado" tanto.
> 
> Y no hace esperar 5 años a que todos se olviden del mal juego del Madrid del año pasado, solo con leer este hilo te darás cuenta que ya hay foreros que afirman que ganaron porque fueron los mejores. Supongo que chutar 4 vez a puerta y el rival 24 para ellos es ser superiores.



Joder MACHO, acabamos de regalar al sonajero de RDT y la cosa pinta fatal ...

Si tuviéramos 4 jugadores del Barça o Madrid, quitando los 10 primeros de cada plantilla ... si pudiéramos escoger a los 4 que te digo, no estaríamos como estamos ...

Fueron los mejores porque ganaron, también cuenta la suerte, pero no jugaron bien todo el año y tuvieron muchos partidos que podrían haber perdido. La verdad es que el año pasado parecía que estaban protegidos por Dios o algo así. Pero vamos, que malos no eran, que con dos fichajes parecen el mejor equipo de Europa a ratos, por lo tanto, el año pasado también eran igual de buenos, o casi.

Además, no te quejes que el año pasado os dejaron ganar en el Cuernabeu y eso está claro clarísimo, un poco más y Ancelotti sale con los juveniles y Curtois de delantero centro.



Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el listo al que definitivamente he ignorado estaba diciendo de vender a vinicius y darle la patada,
> 
> cuando es exactamente al reves: es a vinicius a quien le dan patadas , es un fenomenal jugador que está ya entrando en el top mundial (podria llegar a ser el primero del mundo), y que es literalmente el motor en ataque del Madrid : o sea vender a un jugador asi es o bien de madridista retrasado o bien de antimadridista camuflado
> 
> ...



Si ya lo sé, pero hay que decirle que se frene un poco, hay celebraciones que en Brasil no importan, pero aquí no se llevan. Sólo va a hacer que todo vaya a más. Recuerdo, creo, a Puyol, pegarle una bronca a alguien por eso. Y Hierro no era muy amante de las tonterías después de marcar un gol. Por mencionar a dos.

Y eso que la Liga ha mejorado en este aspecto, pero vamos, lo que hizo Vinicius lo llega a hacer con Pablo Alfaro o la defensa aquella mítica del Sevilla, o la del Atleti de López, Solozábal y cía y le rompen la pierna. Por suerte no tenemos a los asesinos que había antes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Sep 2022)

El TDT ese, 8 millones y al rayo, alguno quería que el Madrid pagará 60 y titular...


----------



## feps (13 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Qué pasó con Zidane?



Pues que dejó tirado a Florentino, y se despidió con la famosa carta en el AS.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pues que dejó tirado a Florentino, y se despidió con la famosa carta en el AS.




George weah se postula para entrenar al real Madrid.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (13 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> George weah se postula para entrenar al real Madrid.



Con un entrenador mamadú ya podemos cerrar la barraca!


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Sep 2022)

vinicius provoca al rival.
messi rocia valors









La histórica imagen de Messi enseñando su camiseta al Bernabeú que dió la vuelta al mundo


Era la última jiugada del partido. El 2-2 en el Bernabéu dejaba LaLiga en bandeja al Madrid. Hernández Hernández había dado dos minutos de...




www.marca.com


----------



## _Suso_ (13 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Problema inesperado en casa*
> 
> Las altas temperaturas han perjudicado el estado del verde, que lució mal aspecto contra el Mallorca. El Real Madrid confía en tenerlo listo para recibir a Osasuna, el 2 de octubre.



Ese día es mi cumple, por si queréis ir preparando las sorpresas en el foro, los regalos, etc.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Sep 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Ese día es mi cumple, por si queréis preparando las sorpresas en el foro, los regalos, etc.



te van a hacer un hilo de shemales gostosos para que lo celebres con saluc


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Sep 2022)

Jo, jo, jo. Vengo riendo de redcafe.net

Seguramente recordáis de la polémica de hace unos meses en estos hilos en la que foreros como @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos acusaban al entorno mediático catalán-culé-indepe de sobredimensionar la importancia de deportes muy minoritarios a nivel mundial como el hockey sobre patines para arrogarse una importancia en secciones que realmente no tenían.

Pues en redcafe tengo a un culé intentando convencer a los aficionados ingleses (a los que el hockey y el balonmano se la sudan de manera brutal) que no es cierto que el CSKA tenga más títulos en secciones que el FCB. Bueno, que en números tal vez, pero que no es así si sólo cuentas los trofeos filtrados arbitrariamente de la manera X (inserte argumento tipo "copas en blanco y negro" o "equipo dominante" aquí) aparte de que el hockey sobre patines en el que destaca el FCB es muuuuucho más importante que el hockey sobre hielo en el que destaca el CSKA y bla bla pese a que el segundo es deporte olímpico desde hace como cien años y el primero sólo fue deporte de exhibición una vez en los Juegos de... Barcelona.

Y el balonmano es más importante que el voleibol, etcétera. 

Ostras, otro post del mismo tío diciendo que ni la esgrima ni el ajedrez son deportes y que no tienen relevancia mundial, al contrario del futsal.

También ha mencionado a Franco, por cierto. 

Los alemanes y europeos orientales de ese foro flipando, porque por allí este tipo de clubes polideportivos son ubicuos y nadie mezcla churras con merinas para darse aires. Un portugués diciendo que si nos limitamos exclusivamente al futsal y el hockey sobre patines el Sporting de Lisboa no tiene nada que envidiar al FCB. Un irlandés proponiendo que los clubes ingleses establezcan secciones de lanzamiento de dardos, deporte de extensión universal, que iban a arrasar. 

Es gracioso ver cómo esa narrativa de "somos más que un club, somos algo así como una mezcla de la ficticia resistencia francesa de las películas, Unicef y el ejército secreto de Dumbledore" empieza a quedar ridícula a medida que los dispositivos móviles y los traductores autómáticos tractoriano-inglés e inglés-tractoriano han permitido que esta gente salga al ancho mundo y la peña global los vaya conociendo.

Culés sin fronteras.





__





Barcelona: Back from the brink … levers


Can you explain what you meant to me? It's just that when you talk about Pjnic walking away from a contract and say that some of your other players should learn from that, it's not an unreasonable assumption to think that you're implying they should willingly forego previously agreed...




www.redcafe.net


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Joder MACHO, acabamos de regalar al sonajero de RDT y la cosa pinta fatal ...
> 
> Si tuviéramos 4 jugadores del Barça o Madrid, quitando los 10 primeros de cada plantilla ... si pudiéramos escoger a los 4 que te digo, no estaríamos como estamos ...
> 
> ...




que ataquen a vinicius y digan que provoca por celebrar su gol en el BERNABEU , porque dicen que movió la cadera en el corner , es el colmo de la jeta antimadridista

punto.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Sep 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Ese día es mi cumple, por si queréis ir preparando las sorpresas en el foro, los regalos, etc.




pasa paypal
(no es broma : 2€ cada uno , unos cuantos , te haria ilusion)


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Jo, jo, jo. Vengo riendo de redcafe.net
> 
> Seguramente recordáis de la polémica de hace unos meses en estos hilos en la que foreros como @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos acusaban al entorno mediático catalán-culé-indepe de sobredimensionar la importancia de deportes muy minoritarios a nivel mundial como el hockey sobre patines para arrogarse una importancia en secciones que realmente no tenían.
> 
> ...



se hacen odiar allá por donde van... estoy convencido de que una cataluña independiente sería arrasada nuclearmente tarde o temprano cuando por ahí fuera tuviesen que soportar a sus embajadores, comisionistas y chanchullistas victimistas.


----------



## Andr3ws (13 Sep 2022)

¿Os imagináis una Brasil campeona del mundo en Qatar, con Vini y Rodrygo? 
Si Vini es titular y hace un buen papel (y marca) le elevaría al Top 3 mundial junto a La tortuga y el vikingo.
La cotización en el mercado se iría a la estratosfera.


----------



## feps (13 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Jo, jo, jo. Vengo riendo de redcafe.net
> 
> Seguramente recordáis de la polémica de hace unos meses en estos hilos en la que foreros como @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos acusaban al entorno mediático catalán-culé-indepe de sobredimensionar la importancia de deportes muy minoritarios a nivel mundial como el hockey sobre patines para arrogarse una importancia en secciones que realmente no tenían.
> 
> ...



Paletos con ínfulas, y nada más. ¡Hala Madrid!


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Jo, jo, jo. Vengo riendo de redcafe.net
> 
> Seguramente recordáis de la polémica de hace unos meses en estos hilos en la que foreros como @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos acusaban al entorno mediático catalán-culé-indepe de sobredimensionar la importancia de deportes muy minoritarios a nivel mundial como el hockey sobre patines para arrogarse una importancia en secciones que realmente no tenían.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, así es.

Pero lo hacen con todo.

Se ve claramente en cosas como dar el valor en trofeos de futbol segun como les vaya a ellos o al Madrid (la Liga puede ser mas importante que la Champions, la Copa es un chupito o trofeo serio, etc) pero sobre todo con estas cosas, los otros deportes.

Viviendo en Cataluña se ve muy claro esto que cuentas, de ahí que interioricen estas cosas


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Sep 2022)

ojala pueda ser celebracion asi por todo lo alto esta noche a las 23:00h con la farsa del VARsa al hoyo

de momento Alaba da un avance


----------



## Maestroscuroo (13 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *SER: el vestuario del Madrid habla con Vinicius para cambiar su actitud*
> 
> En El Larguero han analizado a fondo los hechos ocurridos con el brasileño en el partido ante el Mallorca. “¿Qué os creéis que vais a ganar?”, habría dicho a los rivales.




La caverna mediática...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis una Brasil campeona del mundo en Qatar, con Vini y Rodrygo?
> Si Vini es titular y hace un buen papel (y marca) le elevaría al Top 3 mundial junto a La tortuga y el vikingo.
> La cotización en el mercado se iría a la estratosfera.




¿por que llamas tortuga a la RATA?


----------



## xilebo (13 Sep 2022)

*El infierno de Mishel Gerzig, la novia de Courtois, tras su servicio militar*

La modelo, que mantiene una relación sentimental con el portero desde hace algo más de un año, ha contado en el diario israelí ‘Menta’ que padeció muchos ataques de ansiedad.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (13 Sep 2022)

El problema de Vinicius no es que baile, es que cada vez baila más frecuentemente. Y eso jode, jode mucho. 

El chavalete del que todo el mundo se burlaba, que tiraba a puerta y se iba al córner, que vino de jugar 10 partidos en Brasil directo desde juveniles y debía ser el reemplazo de Cr... 

Ver como un chaval así triunfa y es top5 mundial con la minga, jode. Y estamos en un país donde la envidia y el tirar por bajo los méritos de los demás son deporte nacional. 

Los Lama, Jordi, Maldini y demás calaña que veían en el brasileño la diana perfecta para ir contra Fiorentino, no paran de mamar. Tener que ver como baila el brasileño es una puñalada domingo a domingo. 

Y ojo, que son 22 añitos, le queda mucho que aprender hasta que alcance madurez dentro de 3/4 años. No les queda rabo que mamar...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (13 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> El problema de Vinicius no es que baile, es que cada vez baila más frecuentemente. Y eso jode, jode mucho.
> 
> El chavalete del que todo el mundo se burlaba, que tiraba a puerta y se iba al córner, que vino de jugar 10 partidos en Brasil directo desde juveniles y debía ser el reemplazo de Cr...
> 
> ...



Estoy viendo el partido del domingo y joder es que te descojonas. Vinicius les busca, les desquicia, les tira de la lengua… miedo me dan los cerdos del simeone el próximo partido.

Kross capitán. Como llamó la atención a Vini cuando estaba ya tocando demasiado los cojones en la banda jajajaaj


----------



## qbit (13 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis una Brasil campeona del mundo en Qatar, con Vini y Rodrygo?
> Si Vini es titular y hace un buen papel (y marca) le elevaría al Top 3 mundial junto a La tortuga y el vikingo.
> La cotización en el mercado se iría a la estratosfera.



Quita, quita. A ver si se lo van a querer llevar, como a este:









Klopp quiso robarle a Valverde al Madrid a última hora


El Liverpool ofreció hasta 100 millones para fichar a Fede Valverde, pero se estrelló con la negativa del Real Madrid, que lo considera un pilar.




as.com


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 Sep 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Efectivamente, así es.
> 
> Pero lo hacen con todo.
> 
> ...



El año pasado llegaron a decir que la Europa League era mejor competicion que la Champions, nunca pense que alcanzarian tal nivel de estulticia.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (13 Sep 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> El año pasado llegaron a decir que la Europa League era mejor competicion que la Champions, nunca pense que alcanzarian tal nivel de estulticia.



Joder que 10-13-16 no es un contrato creciente. Tiene mucho mérito levantarte por la mañana pensando en algo así.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Sep 2022)

Correa no solo se folla a la mujer de Lautaro, también le quita el puesto en el equipo. Es como Icardi pero en hijo puta.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Sep 2022)

Procedo a Multishempions y noche nvtritiva.


----------



## feps (13 Sep 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> El año pasado llegaron a decir que la Europa League era mejor competicion que la Champions, nunca pense que alcanzarian tal nivel de estulticia.



Poco los conoce.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El infierno de Mishel Gerzig, la novia de Courtois, tras su servicio militar*
> 
> La modelo, que mantiene una relación sentimental con el portero desde hace algo más de un año, ha contado en el diario israelí ‘Menta’ que padeció muchos ataques de ansiedad.



Pvta de narco. Pero Courtois se merece una diosa por la noche, un gran profesional a la altura del club.


----------



## El Juani (13 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Jo, jo, jo. Vengo riendo de redcafe.net
> 
> Seguramente recordáis de la polémica de hace unos meses en estos hilos en la que foreros como @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos acusaban al entorno mediático catalán-culé-indepe de sobredimensionar la importancia de deportes muy minoritarios a nivel mundial como el hockey sobre patines para arrogarse una importancia en secciones que realmente no tenían.
> 
> ...



Esto no es nuevo. Es el odio exacerbado a todo lo que sea blanco, merengue o capital lo que les nubla la vista y entonces tienen que acogerse a lo que sea para demostrar que son mejores en algo y van aludiendo a cosas así. Como acortar rangos de tiempo dependiendo de lo que interese o proceda.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (13 Sep 2022)

Pillo sitio para leer los comentarios y ojalá cantar los goles de los Bayern´s


----------



## Gorrión (13 Sep 2022)

Que mal juega el Bayern, muchas imprecisiones en los pases.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (13 Sep 2022)

Atraco al Pateti, como debe ser xD


----------



## Gorrión (13 Sep 2022)

Que malo es Sané.


----------



## Paobas (13 Sep 2022)

Descanso. Sinceramente, esperaba más del Bayern, independientemente del resultado. Muy pobre imagen y muy dominado en su propio campo.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (13 Sep 2022)

Que vayan terceros en una liga en la que juegan solos dice mucho de cómo está el Bayern ahora mismo. Jugador por jugador tienen peor 11 que el Barca. 

Están perdiendo la esencia fichando tanta medianía y obviamente los veteranos ya no son lo que eran.


----------



## Gorrión (13 Sep 2022)

Ese equipo necesita un cambio del entrenador.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Descanso. Sinceramente, esperaba más del Bayern, independientemente del resultado. Muy pobre imagen y muy dominado en su propio campo.



No es su mejor momento, pero lo importante son los pts y pasar de ronda.

En marzo los equipos pueden estar a otro nivel.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (13 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ¿por que llamas tortuga a la RATA?



Lo podemos dejar en ratortuga...

Yo diría que actualmente Vinicius es más importante y decisivo en su equipo que el francés para el suyo.

Tengo miedo de que se lesione, lo está jugando todo y su juego es de explosividad física. 
Y esa renovación que no acaba de plasmarse...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Sep 2022)

la farsa del VARsa se ha reforzado monton
y su juego sigue siendo :
cuando el rival tiene el balon : salir a presionar a MUERTE al rival hasta recuperar el balon

lo llevamos claro para el clasico
si como hace el Madrid DESDE HACE AÑOS deja jugar a la farsa sin apenas presionar,
mientras la farsa hace lo contrario : cuando el Madrid tiene el balon salen como lobos a por el hasta que lo recuperan

de remate cagueto tiene al magnifica idea de salir jugando con el balon desde la porteria,
cuando el farsa coloca a 4 o incluso 5!!! jugadores en la linea de area grande esperando a arrancar como lobos a por los defensas que sacan el balon :
esto es cometer un fallo en la salida de balon y automaticamente se convierte en peligro de gol contra el Madrid
de hecho el 1-0 pasado que perdimos fue asi mismo : cagada al sacar el balon , y como se pierde en el area pues pa'dentro rafinha

y finalmente tenemos a courtois , que salvo un fanatico ciego que se niega a ver , cualquiera puede darse cuenta que COUTOIS NO SUELE SALIR POR ALTO A BALONES AEREOS , con lo que el juego aereo al mas minimo fallo de la defensa del Madrid (militao y sus cagadas , alaba que va mal de cabeza , ...) es peligro de gol de empujadowski o cualquier otro



***

el bayern ha bajado el nivel , no es aquel monstruo que se comia al rival


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (13 Sep 2022)

Benzema hubiera marcado alguna de las que ha tenido el Barsa. El partido debería ir 0-2 para el Barsa, siendo justos. 

Nagelsman está superado en el planteamiento táctico, cómo ya le sucedió ante Emery.

Ni Bayern ni Barsa parece que vayan a ser serios candidatos a la Champions.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Sep 2022)

1-0
bueenooo....


----------



## Uchiha Madara (13 Sep 2022)

VAAAMOOOOOOOS!!! 2-0


----------



## Maestroscuroo (13 Sep 2022)

Moraleja: Han ganado moralmente el partido. Veréis las ruedas de prensa de esta gente.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (13 Sep 2022)

Acabas perdonando pues pasan estas cosas.

City y Madrid son favoritos. Todos temen al City y el City teme al Madrid. Y luego, opciones tienen el PSG y el Liverpool, si mantienen la regularidad.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Moraleja: Han ganado moralmente el partido. Veréis las ruedas de prensa de esta gente.



"Hemos merecido más"
"Moralmente salimos ganadores"
"Si hubiesemos marcado aquella ocasión, el partido habría sido diferente"


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (13 Sep 2022)

Qué goce el ver perder a esa basura de club!


----------



## Maestroscuroo (13 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> "Hemos merecido más"
> "Moralmente salimos ganadores"
> "Si hubiesemos marcado aquella ocasión, el partido habría sido diferente"



El relato.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Sep 2022)

2-0


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Sep 2022)

Esto es una catastrofe.


----------



## The Replicant (13 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> El relato.



2-0 dato mata relato


----------



## Edu.R (13 Sep 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> 2-0 dato mata relato



Quedan 30 min aun. El día del 2-8, iban 2-4 en el 60'


----------



## Uchiha Madara (13 Sep 2022)

Estaba el Lobo Carrasco con el pecho hinchado después de la primera parte. Ahora calla como una puta.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## VYP de Álava (13 Sep 2022)

Uchiha Madara dijo:


> Estaba el Lobo Carrasco con el pecho hinchado después de la primera parte. Ahora calla como una puta.



Donde no hay mata, no hay patata.


----------



## filets (13 Sep 2022)

GOOOOOOOOL del Leverkusen
A mamarla indios


----------



## filets (13 Sep 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOL DEL LERVERKUSEN
2-0

A MAMARLA INDIOS HIJOS DE PVTA


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Sep 2022)

¿El Brujas cómo se lo ha montado para ganar 0-4 al Oporto?


----------



## Roedr (13 Sep 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Estoy viendo el partido del domingo y joder es que te descojonas. Vinicius les busca, les desquicia, les tira de la lengua… miedo me dan los cerdos del simeone el próximo partido.
> 
> *Kross capitán. Como llamó la atención a Vini cuando estaba ya tocando demasiado los cojones en la banda jajajaaj*



no le hizo mucho caso haha


----------



## VYP de Álava (13 Sep 2022)

Pero si me habian dicho que el palancas estaba mucho mejor que el 3ro de la Bundes


----------



## Roedr (13 Sep 2022)

Uchiha Madara dijo:


> Estaba el Lobo Carrasco con el pecho hinchado después de la primera parte. Ahora calla como una puta.



Coño, acabo de ver que los imparaplas están como siempre. Necesitan más palancas.


----------



## feps (13 Sep 2022)

ADN. 









Rudy, de las barbacoas a la bronca del descanso: "He pensado que hasta se estaba pasando"


Cuando más necesario era, cuando España se estaba jugando el pase a las semifinales, apareció el capitán, Rudy Fernández, para agrandar su leyenda en la selección y liderar al equi




www.marca.com


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (13 Sep 2022)

“El Barsa ha vuelto”

relato


----------



## Roedr (13 Sep 2022)

lo mejor es que todo sabemos que si en lugar del palancas estuviera el Madrid el Bayern estaría palmando


----------



## Gorrión (13 Sep 2022)

El Bayern fatal en ataque y muy bien en defensa, Upamecano ha estado imperial.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (13 Sep 2022)

Se va uno a dormir bien a gusto hoy!


----------



## Paobas (13 Sep 2022)

El Bayern ha apretado lo necesario para ganar y punto o es impresión mía?


----------



## Edu.R (13 Sep 2022)

Siendo honestos, el partido de Munich ha estado igualado, PERO lo que cuentan son los goles, y más en Shempions donde el margen de error es muy pequeño. El Barcelona se jugará pasar contra el Inter, esa es la realidad. Por supuesto, el relato seguirá adelante, habrá sido injustisimo y si justo se hubiesen alieando los astros habrían ganado 0-4.

El Atleti ojo, porque ese grupo se pone tramposísimo con los 6 pts del Brujas. Puede pasar de todo. El grupo D también será divertido. Por cierto, los ultras del Marsella lamentables.


----------



## Chichimango (13 Sep 2022)

Pues ha quedado buena noche, no?


----------



## Edu.R (13 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Que vayan terceros en una liga en la que juegan solos dice mucho de cómo está el Bayern ahora mismo. Jugador por jugador tienen peor 11 que el Barca.



Solo una cosa, la Bundesliga NO es una Pacoliga. El Bayern tiene alli montado su chiringuito, pero es competitiva y los equipos alemanes en Europa dan bastante guerra. Hoy han ganado los 3, por ejemplo.

Otra cosa es que ahora estén en un punto donde no "arrasan" y les cuesta, pero yo preferiría no jugar contra el Bayern en las eliminatorias. Que lo elimine otro.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (13 Sep 2022)

Ay! Qué agusto se queda uno al leer que el Barca da facilidades defensivas cuando sus centrales son los mejores de Europa.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (13 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Solo una cosa, la Bundesliga NO es una Pacoliga. El Bayern tiene alli montado su chiringuito, pero es competitiva y los equipos alemanes en Europa dan bastante guerra. Hoy han ganado los 3, por ejemplo.
> 
> Otra cosa es que ahora estén en un punto donde no "arrasan" y les cuesta, pero yo preferiría no jugar contra el Bayern en las eliminatorias. Que lo elimine otro.



Para el Bayern sí es una pacoliga. Para el resto está competida.


----------



## Paobas (13 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Siendo honestos, el partido de Munich ha estado igualado, PERO lo que cuentan son los goles, y más en Shempions donde el margen de error es muy pequeño. El Barcelona se jugará pasar contra el Inter, esa es la realidad. Por supuesto, el relato seguirá adelante, habrá sido injustisimo y si justo se hubiesen alieando los astros habrían ganado 0-4.
> 
> El Atleti ojo, porque ese grupo se pone tramposísimo con los 6 pts del Brujas. Puede pasar de todo. El grupo D también será divertido. Por cierto, los ultras del Marsella lamentables.



Ojalá, pero NO. El Barcelona será mínimo segundo. Creer en una rémora perdedora como el Inter en Europa es agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo.


----------



## The Replicant (13 Sep 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> “El Barsa ha vuelto”
> 
> relato



...a hacer el ridiculo

Dato mata relato, y espera que ahora les toca el Inter...


----------



## Gran Shurmano (13 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el listo al que definitivamente he ignorado estaba diciendo de vender a vinicius y darle la patada,
> 
> cuando es exactamente al reves: es a vinicius a quien le dan patadas , es un fenomenal jugador que está ya entrando en el top mundial (podria llegar a ser el primero del mundo), y que es literalmente el motor en ataque del Madrid : o sea vender a un jugador asi es o bien de madridista retrasado o bien de antimadridista camuflado
> 
> ...



Exacto, en la rueda de prensa Carletto ha dicho que no es tonto , sordo ni ciego. No hace falta decir más. Y que Vinicius mejor que no entre al trapo y se dedique a jugar. Eso no es descalificar, sino aconsejarle para que no le perjudique la situación más todavia.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (13 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Ojalá, pero NO. El Barcelona será mínimo segundo. Creer en una rémora perdedora como el Inter en Europa es agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo.



Ojo, ojo... No adelantemos acontecimientos que hay que jugar...


----------



## Edu.R (13 Sep 2022)

"Hemos sido mejores que el Bayern"
"Hemos hecho méritos para llevarnos la victoria"
"El resultado no refleja lo visto sobre el terreno de juego"

Deja vu total.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Gorrión (13 Sep 2022)

El Barça tiene un problema gordo en el centro del campo, no tiene músculo


----------



## Paobas (13 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Solo una cosa, la Bundesliga NO es una Pacoliga. El Bayern tiene alli montado su chiringuito, pero es competitiva y los equipos alemanes en Europa dan bastante guerra. Hoy han ganado los 3, por ejemplo.
> 
> Otra cosa es que ahora estén en un punto donde no "arrasan" y les cuesta, pero yo preferiría no jugar contra el Bayern en las eliminatorias. Que lo elimine otro.



El filósofo Sócrates dice en los diálogos platónicos que las cosas tienen su dimensión por comparación a otras. Por ejemplo, yo soy alto si mido 1.90 por comparación con la mayoría. Pero alguien que mida eso en un mundo donde lo habitual es medir 2.20 será un enano. Quiero decir que por aquí se lee a menudo lo malas que son las ligas española, inglesa, italiana, alemana, etc...Vale, si estás ligas son malas, cómo son las demás centenares de ligas que se juegan en el mundo infinitamente peores o bastante peores? Si una liga mejor que el 99'9% de las ligas del mundo es mala, cómo son el resto? 
Me parece que algunos hacen de criticar desde la comodidad del sillón y la bolsa de Doritos derramada en la mesa su modus vivendi desde el que soltar sus tonterías.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (13 Sep 2022)

Empiezan a aparecer los cronistas oficiales por las redes... 

Que si el árbitro, que si tantos tiros a puerta, que si la posesión, que si ya competimos, que se acabó la travesía... 

El relato está a full. Esta hostia no la han visto venir y va a hacer mucha pupita cuando toque eliminatorias Champions. 

A esta gente la coge el City y le quita el balón y directamente bajan los brazos porque no saben competir. El mediocampo y la defensa de transiciones es de chiste. Pedri y Gavi hacia adelante geniales, hacia atrás penalizan auténticas barbaridades y así no se puede competir. Su mejor mediocampista es de Jong y no juega. Cuanto primero lo vendan, mejor para el Madrid.


----------



## qbit (13 Sep 2022)

La mafia ha mordido el polvo, digo el césped.


----------



## qbit (13 Sep 2022)

Lástima que el Liverpool haya marcado el gol de la victoria al final. Habría estado bien que empataran y se comieran la cabeza, y sufrieran de lo lindo.


----------



## qbit (13 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Rudy, de las barbacoas a la bronca del descanso: "He pensado que hasta se estaba pasando"
> 
> 
> Cuando más necesario era, cuando España se estaba jugando el pase a las semifinales, apareció el capitán, Rudy Fernández, para agrandar su leyenda en la selección y liderar al equi
> ...



Vaya, Rudi es el que ha tirado del carro. Pero si cada vez que entra uno en una web deportiva sólo ve a los negros para que nos acostumbremos a asociar España con negros.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Sep 2022)

Por cierto, el robazo al Atleti, la mano del Leverkusen se pita el 99% de las veces.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (13 Sep 2022)

Hoy se ha visto que al Barca en cuanto le toque un Bayern, PSG o City se va para casa. Mejor que se vayan a la Europa League y así pueden optar a ganar algo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Sep 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


>



Lo que no sabe el hamijo Benito es que vamos a volver a ganar 3 seguidas contando la que llevamos ahora.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Roedr (13 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Lo que no sabe el hamijo Benito es que vamos a volver a ganar 3 seguidas contando la que llevamos ahora.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



Corrección: 3 además de la de ahora !


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Corrección: 3 además de la de ahora !



Eso, ya que hemos ganado 3 y 5 seguidas hay que rellenar el hueco y ganar 4 seguidas.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>




que maravilla ver a estos culos payasos engreidos mamando un 2-0 cuando habian pronosticado con toda su prepotencia un 0-3


----------



## Roedr (13 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Eso, ya que hemos ganado 3 y 5 seguidas hay que rellenar el hueco y ganar 4 seguidas.



Exacto. Se lo debemos a las matemáticas.


----------



## El Juani (13 Sep 2022)

También os digo una cosa... perder un partido, 2-0 nunca puede ser un buen partido para un aficionado o estar contento por haber competido. Porque es lo que llevo leyendo toda la noche. Y no hablo exclusivamente de burbuja.


----------



## HDR (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (14 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> También os digo una cosa... perder un partido, 2-0 nunca puede ser un buen partido para un aficionado o estar contento por haber competido. Porque es lo que llevo leyendo toda la noche. Y no hablo exclusivamente de burbuja.



Puede serlo si asumes de salida que eres inferior y que tu expectativa era jodida. Por ejemplo, si el Elche va al Camp Nou el próximo fin de semana, hace lo suyo bien y pierde 2-0, puede estar "contento" y decirlo. Pero vamos, que habían estado toda la semana con "el que da miedo es el Barcelona, el Bayern no", y ahora "bueno, pero hemos competido y hemos merecido más". 

Claro, vienes de un 2-8 mítico, y dos 3-0s sin respuesta contra el Bayern. Llevarte un 2-0 en un partido igualado es una mejora, pero igualmente no te sirve para nada: te vas a jugar pasar de ronda a doble partido contra el Inter de Milán. Y vamos, lo mínimo exigible para el Barcelona es pasar de ronda, y ahora se ha metido en terreno peligroso. Si caes a la Europa League, las risas


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


>



joder, prefiero al Soria un millón de veces más que al Roncero, por lo menos Soria es listo


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



el del medio se ha quedado sin presupuesto para pantalones


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> asi es: Vinicius tiene que aprender
> 
> tiene que aprender a recibir una coleccion de patadas empujones manotazos , ver como el arbitro de la mafia arbitral del Farsa VARsa mira para otro lado , no saca amarilla ninguna a los agresores rivales , y pita como mucho una de cada 5 faltas ,
> 
> ...



Pensamiento del PP y luego se llena el país de rojos y el PP en extinción.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>




el del medio de pie es otro naziSSeparatista catalan del farsa y encima charnego : mitad de su familia de cuenca , pero dando su version de moderado y caballero : doblemente falso : modelo gaydroga vamos

el sentado tatuado es otro naziSSeparatista catalan del farsa version ya gilipuertas bocazas impotente


----------



## Maestroscuroo (14 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



El sin pantalones es un alto mando en DAZN. Otro madridista más en los medios cavernarios...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Sep 2022)

Uchiha Madara dijo:


> Hoy se ha visto que al Barca en cuanto le toque un Bayern, PSG o City se va para casa. Mejor que se vayan a la Europa League y así pueden optar a ganar algo.



A nivel resultados si, a nivel de ingresos seria un batacazo mas.


----------



## Th89 (14 Sep 2022)

Primer equipo serio y a la lona, no se podía saber.

Si la nevera polaca no tiene el día van a mamar infinito.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> El sin pantalones es un alto mando en DAZN. Otro madridista más en los medios cavernarios...



Ese es un pedante del farsa
No es madridista


----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ese es un pedante del farsa
> No es madridista



Era ironía.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Ay! Qué agusto se queda uno al leer que el Barca da facilidades defensivas cuando sus centrales son los mejores de Europa.



Yo no sé quién dice eso. Yo creo que hasta en el hilo del Barça saben que Eric García no da el nivel y que Christensen es un matao de mucho cuidado. Pagar una prima de fichaje por Christensen, más su sueldo, más la mitad del sueldo de Lenglet cedido es surrealista, es como tener a un central malo cobrando un sueldazo y cambiarlo por un central malo cobrando dos sueldazos.

Araújo sí es bueno y Koundé tiene cualidades, pero el resto son medianías, en general la defensa del Barça es con mucho la peor línea de la plantilla.


----------



## feps (14 Sep 2022)

Se podrá ganar o perder, pero nunca rendirse, no es una opción. Siempre hay que ir hasta el final a por la victoria. Fijaos en lo que ha dicho Scariolo de nuestro capitán, Rudy Fernández. Esto es el Real Madrid y no se puede explicar con palabras, por eso es inefable. O tienes ese carácter o no lo tienes.


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Se podrá ganar o perder, pero nunca rendirse, no es una opción. Siempre hay que ir hasta el final a por la victoria. Fijaos en lo que ha dicho Scariolo de nuestro capitán, Rudy Fernández. Esto es el Real Madrid y no se puede explicar con palabras, por eso es inefable. *O tienes cojones o no los tienes*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo no sé quién dice eso. Yo creo que hasta en el hilo del Barça saben que Eric García no da el nivel y que Christensen es un matao de mucho cuidado. Pagar una prima de fichaje por Christensen, más su sueldo, más la mitad del sueldo de Lenglet cedido es surrealista, es como tener a un central malo cobrando un sueldazo y cambiarlo por un central malo cobrando dos sueldazos.
> 
> Araújo sí es bueno y Koundé tiene cualidades, pero el resto son medianías, en general la defensa del Barça es con mucho la peor línea de la plantilla.



Ha mejorado bastante..en otra época hubiera sido una goleada brutal...pero pocos disparos de verdad hizo el Bayern..se nota que ya no tienen al LASTRE de pique


----------



## feps (14 Sep 2022)

Esta noche juega el Madrid en Alemania. Creo que es importante estar pendientes de nosotros mismos y no de lo que haga el FC Palancona. Si gana al Leipzig dará un golpe encima de la mesa. Por cierto, Rüdiger es una madre. Pese a la fama que le precede, nunca ha sido expulsado de un terreno de juego y hoy regresa a su país, a ver qué tal se porta porque le toca nuevamente ser titular. Para mí Antonio debería jugar siempre.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Esta noche juega el Madrid en Alemania. Creo que es importante estar pendientes de nosotros mismos y no de lo que haga el FC Palancona. Si gana al Leipzig dará un golpe encima de la mesa. Por cierto, Rüdiger es una madre. Pese a la fama que le precede, nunca ha sido expulsado de un terreno de juego y hoy regresa a su país, a ver qué tal se porta porque le toca nuevamente ser titular. Para mí Antonio debería jugar siempre.



no se ..los equipos alemanes de media tabla siemrpe se imponen en alemania .como el dia del wolsburgo...


----------



## El chepa (14 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Esta noche juega el Madrid en Alemania. Creo que es importante estar pendientes de nosotros mismos y no de lo que haga el FC Palancona. Si gana al Leipzig dará un golpe encima de la mesa. Por cierto, Rüdiger es una madre. Pese a la fama que le precede, nunca ha sido expulsado de un terreno de juego y hoy regresa a su país, a ver qué tal se porta porque le toca nuevamente ser titular. Para mí Antonio debería jugar siempre.



Se juega en en el Bernabeu.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (14 Sep 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Se juega en en el Bernabeu.


----------



## feps (14 Sep 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Se juega en en el Bernabeu.



Es lo que tiene llevar despierto tres horas y media


----------



## Maestroscuroo (14 Sep 2022)

La noria de la vida gira y gira sin parar. Hacen el ridículo por Europa, en breves se dejarán algún punto en liga, nos ganarán en el Bernabéu, ganaremos algún título, celebraremos ambos clubs lo verdaderamente importante para cada uno... y la noria seguirá girando...


----------



## The Replicant (14 Sep 2022)

el dia de la marmota:









Xavi: "Hemos sido mejores que el Bayern"


Xavi Hernández lamentó que “en la Champions, cuando perdonas ante este nivel de equipo, lo acabas pagando”




www.sport.es


----------



## Th89 (14 Sep 2022)

Nunca son peores pero palman contra probablemente el peor Bayern en 10 años.

Todo ok en Narnia.


----------



## Paobas (14 Sep 2022)

Jajajaja


----------



## feps (14 Sep 2022)

Recordemos todos el título de este hilo. Lo tenemos arriba en grande, bien hermoso.


----------



## ironpipo (14 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> A nivel resultados si, a nivel de ingresos seria un batacazo mas.




Bueno, le venden el 80% de las entradas a los visitantes y algo sacan, como ya hicieron la temporada pasada


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Sep 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Nunca son peores pero palman contra probablemente el peor Bayern en 10 años.
> 
> Todo ok en Narnia.



Y por que no les dio por meter al goretzki ese en el primer tiempo que se comió el solo a los tres del medio


----------



## visaman (14 Sep 2022)

que astutos esquemas de fichaje y motivación desde el desembapeado del club aplicara Florentino I el Copas. este año? hara un posado veraniego el cesard? o se ira de copas con Benzema?


----------



## Kantabron (14 Sep 2022)

Alguno estáis viendo los partidos con eleven Sports pt? Anoche intenté ver el Barcelona con links y no pude, por los precios que andaban diciendo igual compensa cogerlo


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

Kantabron dijo:


> Alguno estáis viendo los partidos con eleven Sports pt? Anoche intenté ver el Barcelona con links y no pude, por los precios que andaban diciendo igual compensa cogerlo



Telegram, y haces airplay del movil a la TV.
Calidad HD sin cortes.

Yo no lo he probado, pero un señor que me encontré por la calle me comentó que él lo veía asin. Era un negro transexual musulmán y del PSOE, así que tenía vía libre absoluta para delinquir, Señor Agente del FBI. A mi ni me gusta ni el furgol, ni tengo movil ni envié jamás un telegrama.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Telegram, y haces airplay del movil a la TV.
> Calidad HD sin cortes.
> 
> Yo no lo he probado, pero un señor que me encontré por la calle me comentó que el lo veía asin. Era un negro transexual musulman y del PSOE asi que tenia vía libre absoluta para delinquir, Señor Agente del FBI. A mi no me gusta ni el furgol, ni tengo movil ni envié jamás un telegrama.



¿Qué canal TG?. A ver si modernizo, porque ultimamente no veo un stream sin cortes.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué canal TG?. A ver si modernizo, porque ultimamente no veo un stream sin cortes.



En el buscador de grupos busca algo así como Football Free, Live stream football y te metes en cualquiera.


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> En el buscador de grupos busca algo así como Football Free, Live stream football y te metes en cualquiera.



Thx.


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190538
> 
> Jajajaja



Salen reforzados.


----------



## xilebo (14 Sep 2022)

*Hazard es un enigma*

Es una incógnita si Ancelotti seguirá apostando por él en ausencia de Benzema después de su mal partido ante el Mallorca. Rodrygo es una amenaza muy real para él.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Telegram, y haces airplay del movil a la TV.
> Calidad HD sin cortes.
> 
> Yo no lo he probado, pero un señor que me encontré por la calle me comentó que el lo veía asin. Era un negro transexual musulman y del PSOE asi que tenia vía libre absoluta para delinquir, Señor Agente del FBI. A mi no me gusta ni el furgol, ni tengo movil ni envié jamás un telegrama.


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Sep 2022)

Bueno, Asensio no va a hacer nothin'. A ver si le dan salida en el mercado de fichajes.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



Queremos saber PEP. 
¿Tocaste pelo o no tocaste pelo?


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Hazard es un enigma*
> 
> Es una incógnita si Ancelotti seguirá apostando por él en ausencia de Benzema después de su mal partido ante el Mallorca. Rodrygo es una amenaza muy real para él.



Un enigma?? Es un exfutbolista. El titular tiene que ser Rodrygo o incluso poner a Mariano a que pille algo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (14 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> pasa paypal
> (no es broma : 2€ cada uno , unos cuantos , te haria ilusion)



Que pase paypal con el nombre y una foto bien clara de carnet para que no nos equivoquemos.

Si lo hace, "regalos" no le faltarán.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Bueno, Asensio no va a hacer nothin'. A ver si le dan salida en el mercado de fichajes.



Si no juega se devalúa para negociar un contrato con su siguiente equipo.

Si no juega no va al mundial.

Si no va al mundial se devalúa aún más.

En navidades está jugando en el Sevilla.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Sep 2022)

Parece que jugara algo Iker Bravo esta noche

Haga lo que haga , como sí mete un hat tri: Pedri va a ser el mejor jugador del mundo eh?? Lo ha dicho carma barcelo

No os riais


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (14 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Parece que jugara algo Iker Bravo esta noche
> 
> Haga lo que haga , como sí mete un hat tri: Pedri va a ser el mejor jugador del mundo eh?? Lo ha dicho carma barcelo
> 
> No os riais



Pues a este lo quiero ver.

Tiene una pinta acojonante. Como sea bueno llega en el mejor momento.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (14 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Queremos saber PEP.
> ¿Tocaste pelo o no tocaste pelo?



No tocó pelo, pero comenta que "fue una victoria moral con la que salió reforzado".


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

El leizpig tiene bien equipo, no va a ser fácil.

Por otro lado se habla de que esta noche podría haber homenaje a Freddy Rincón.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (14 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Es mejor jugar con 10 que sacarlo para que empiece a dar pases hacia atrás.
> 
> Con suerte este invierno se va y le sacamos aunque sea 5 millones.



No caerá esa breva.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HDR (14 Sep 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> No caerá esa breva.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk



No, la verdad que no. Si no ha querido irse por ahí para jugar antes del Mundial, menos lo va a hacer después.

Qué puta liendre cómo se engancha el so cabrón ahí sacando hasta la última gota de sangre. Y luego poniendo caritas porque ya no lo sacan como antes para que destroce el partido, es que me cago en su vida. Menos mal que Carletto lo ha calado ya, ahí ha estado lento, le hizo falta casi una temporada entera.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Sep 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190810



Os imaginais que un entrenador del madrid dice eso??

Al margen de esto, pues parece que al final el fallo no fue echar a Jovic sino ficharlo...









Jovic pide paciencia


El ex del Madrid, ahora en la Fiorentina, reconoció en una entrevista para 'Informer' que "es normal que la afición espere que marque la diferencias".




as.com


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Os imaginais que un entrenador del madrid dice eso??
> 
> Al margen de esto, pues parece que al final el fallo no fue echar a Jovic sino ficharlo...
> 
> ...



Los partidos de pretemporada son lo que son, aunque haya algunos por ahí que lo celebren como si fuesen titulos.... pachangas.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Sep 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190810



en serio?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> en serio?



El ruido puede afectar al césped...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Sep 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190810




esto es de verdad?? o es un meme?

es que a este prepotente saco de odio no puedo verlo ni ponerme a escuchar sus ruedas de prensa


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> esto es de verdad?? o es un meme?
> 
> es que a este prepotente saco de odio no puedo verlo ni ponerme a escuchar sus ruedas de prensa



Fijate como será el personaje, que cuesta saber si un meme en su boca es meme o realidad.... 

Yo creo que este no acaba la temporada en el banquillo... al tiempo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El ruido puede afectar al césped...




bueno dicen que a las plantas hay que hablarlas
pero claro : no gritarlas
ahi está el por que la farsa anoche no pudo con el bayern


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> bueno dicen que a las plantas hay que hablarlas
> pero claro : no gritarlas
> ahi está el por que la farsa anoche no pudo con el bayern



Por lo que dicen, en los días previos al traslado al Bernabeu, estuvo sometido a temperaturas excesivas y se jodió. 
Creo que venía de Caceres.
Los jardineros del Real Madrid dicen que en las semanas que va a descansar lo pueden recuperar. Veremos a ver si no toca cambiarlo.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



Es 'casi' bueno, para ser bueno tendría que ser realista: 'conocí a un hermoso efebo'


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Por lo que dicen, en los días previos al traslado al Bernabeu, estuvo sometido a temperaturas excesivas y se jodió.
> Creo que venía de Caceres.
> Los jardineros del Real Madrid dicen que en las semanas que va a descansar lo pueden recuperar. Veremos a ver si no toca cambiarlo.



si la raiz está viva rebrota. es una putada pero si es solo eso se recuperará. si ya hay bacterias u hongos... que lo dudo porque deben llevar más tratamientos que la savater pos no sé.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Sep 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190810



jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj es que no puede ser verdad


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Sep 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Me gustaría saber porque el OP @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos llena el inicio del hilo con lloriqueos contra el Farsa, a mí que cojones me importa lo que hagan esos mindundis acomplejados pataletos.
> 
> Se nota a leguas que eres catalufo, aunque seas del Madrí, llevaís el lloriqueo en la sangre, tiene que ser el alto porcentaje de sangre semita con respecto al resto de España.



No, gilipollas, no.

Hay algo que pasa en la Liga domestica y que esos robos ha afectado a torneos pasados y afecta a torneos como el presente. Que tú seas un imbecil sin honor ni sin vergüenza no significa que los demás queramos que los jugadores del Madrid salgan al campo en igualdad de condiciones a los del VAR$A


----------



## .⁝. (14 Sep 2022)

El equipo de los „buenos“, de los „vencedores“, no puede perder. Los (((Mass Media))) dependen de ello también.

Seguid llorando, judíos embaucadores _figos_ de puta, latinos y escoria MENA. El fútbol resolverá vuestros problemas.

*La Farsa o Far$a madridista del VAR$a continúa.*































MAU-MAUDRIDISTAS Mantero Manteros ANTIFA LGBT BLM
HalaL Magreb HalaL Madrid Mena MENAS Moronegro Moronegros Madrilerdos Judíos-Moros Magrebíes MauMaudrilerdos MauMaudridioten Madridioten Madridi$ten Antifanten
AnarcoGuarros Garrapatas Mass Media Mafiadrid
Ultras Moronegros Ultras Gitanomoros Ultras Mau-Maudrid
ADN Madridista: padre negro homosexual mantero y madrilerdo

¡Madridistas, NO sois Vikingos, dejad de insultar a nuestros Antepasados, sois MENAs, Gitanos y Latinos del LGBTQi!​
El _sub-homínido_ MENA subversivo homosexual transgénero *Schwul Leonretard* es un Separatista que vive de su Farsa. Nada más que un miserable y abyecto latino o gitano mestizo marrónido semita. Una vergüenza para España estos Anarcoguarros. Los madridistas subversivos todavía creen que no descubrimos toda su Farsa y Manipulación mediáticas, LOL. Son tan irrisorios como aquellos que quieren mantener viva la farsa del _Holocuento_. Al fin y al cabo, son de la misma estofa.


----------



## Silluzollope (14 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> el del medio se ha quedado sin presupuesto para pantalones



No hombre, es que según salía se iba a pescar ranas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

Bueno, pues un día mas a rociar por Europa, es nuestro pesar, nuestra maldición, ser triunfadores.


----------



## ccc (14 Sep 2022)

Joder con la alineacion de Carletto,


*Courtois; Carvajal, Rüdiger, Nacho, Alaba; Modric, Tchouameni, Camavinga; Valverde, Rodrygo y Vinicius.*


Grande Carletto, rotando y apostando tb por los jovenes y por jugadores como Nacho. Grande, grande! Y a Asensio, pan con agua.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Joder con la alineacion de Carletto,
> 
> 
> *Courtois; Carvajal, Rüdiger, Nacho, Alaba; Modric, Tchouameni, Camavinga; Valverde, Rodrygo y Vinicius.*
> ...



Buena alineación, sorprendido con Mendy, debe tener alguna molestia. Los trituramos.


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Correa no solo se folla a la mujer de Lautaro, también le quita el puesto en el equipo. Es como Icardi pero en hijo puta.



¿Cuál Correa?. El argentino que le dicen "tucu" o algo así.

Ese hijodeputa estaba con una sevillana de 1,80 que es una auténtica maravilla, quedó como viuda de alfa la tía y eso que es un auténtico pibón.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Buena alineación, sorprendido con Mendy, debe tener alguna molestia. Los trituramos.



A mi me da que no tiene molestias, simplemente que Alaba es mejor en el lateral izquierdo que de central ; y al mismo tiempo , es mejor lateral que Mendy.

Un partido en casa, en el que vamos a salir a comernoslos, con "mucha enerllia" en el centro del campo tiene que contar en las bandas con laterales largos, que sepan centrar, como Alaba, no defensores excelentes como Mendy.

Creo que por ahí van los tiros.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Sep 2022)

increipla


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Sep 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190810



¿Es una broma? no puede ser, la xavineta ahora se queja del ruido en fútbol.


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> El Barça tiene un problema gordo en el centro del campo, no tiene músculo



Como dijo Angulo "Tchouaméni para reventar Gavis y Pedris"


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

Uchiha Madara dijo:


> Hoy se ha visto que al Barca en cuanto le toque un Bayern, PSG o City se va para casa. Mejor que se vayan a la Europa League y así pueden optar a ganar algo.



Hombre, el Inter dió putapena contra el Gayern. No veo al Inter ganándole al Inter. Eso sí, cómo lo disfrutaría.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> No veo al Inter ganándole al Inter.



Cierto.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> A mi me da que no tiene molestias, simplemente que Alaba es mejor en el lateral izquierdo que de central ; y al mismo tiempo , es mejor lateral que Mendy.
> 
> Un partido en casa, en el que vamos a salir a comernoslos, con "mucha enerllia" en el centro del campo tiene que contar en las bandas con laterales largos, que sepan centrar, como Alaba, no defensores excelentes como Mendy.
> 
> Creo que por ahí van los tiros.



A mi Alaba de LI la verdad ni fu, ni fa, no le veo nada distintivo.


----------



## Chispeante (14 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Cierto.



A veces nosotros mismos somos nuestros peores enemigos...pero este no parece ser el caso del Inter, que no es capaz de autoganarse.


----------



## _Suso_ (14 Sep 2022)

Menudo cambio el Carletto, el año pasado no rotaba ni a tiros y este año no para y cada vez con más jóvenes.

Según mi experiencia vital la edad pese a lo que se diga no suele hacer evolucionar a la gente ni hacerla cambiar de actitud, al contrario, la edad a la mayoría de la gente las hace más inflexible en sus formas de pensar, en cambio este italiano parece de la segunda clase de gente, de los que la edad les enseña y lo aplican en la vida y en su forma de trabajar y actuar con los demás.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Cierto.



Pero sí puede empatarle.


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Cierto.



jajaaaaaaaa correcto, no es fútbol, es metafútbol. Alta filosofía.

Ya en la vida real tampoco veo ganándole al farsa.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190810



Dime que es mentira.

Es que ni viniendo de Javi me lo puedo creer.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

Voy a intentar hoy lo de los grupos de TG, de momento los que he visto ponen links, pero aún no he probado nada.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Sep 2022)

كورة لايف | kora live | الموقع الرياضي الاول عربيا koora live


كورة لايف koora live,بث مباشر مباريات اليوم لايف كورة,koora live,موقع كوره لايف اون لاين,koralive,koora live tv,koora live,kora live,kooralive,kora live 96




koora.livekoora.online





Ahora mismo estoy viendo al Milan aquí y no se corta.
Lo mismo con el MADRID pasa lo mismo.

Retrasnsmisión Halal


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (14 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Dime que es mentira.
> 
> Es que ni viniendo de Javi me lo puedo creer.



Yo lo he puesto pensando que era cierto pero va a ser coña. Estaba en twitter


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> كورة لايف | kora live | الموقع الرياضي الاول عربيا koora live
> 
> 
> كورة لايف koora live,بث مباشر مباريات اليوم لايف كورة,koora live,موقع كوره لايف اون لاين,koralive,koora live tv,koora live,kora live,kooralive,kora live 96
> ...



Yo instalé el programa "Ace Player" y uso los ID de esta página: Football Highlight Videos | Watch Football Online | Sopcast & Acestream Links

En general me funciona mucho mejor que los links


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

Por cierto, muchos por aquí se quejan de lo negro que se está volviendo el Madrid....¿qué pensáis del Gayern?, me pude imaginar a algún nazibávaro hinvocando al fiurer con el equipo de ayer, tienen más negros que el Madrid.


----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2022)

El Celtic es mejor que el Saktar. Les ha dominado en su campo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Hombre, el Inter dió putapena contra el Gayern. No veo al Inter ganándole al Inter. Eso sí, cómo lo disfrutaría.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2022)

NOTICION del marca,,, GRAMOs en una prelista para la seleccion... xd


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Cierto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El Celtic es mejor que el Saktar. Les ha dominado en su campo.



pero empate a 1 y lamentablemente le campo del Shaktnar donesk no estara disponble quiza hasta navidad...si cae luhansk primero


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Sep 2022)

Peligro: el Leipzig tiene un jugador que se llama Gvardiol.

Menos mal que es suplente.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Peligro: el Leipzig tiene un jugador que se llama Gvardiol.
> 
> Menos mal que es suplente.



es negro? a lo mejor es el padre del forero ese que busca a su progenitor


----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190810



Gracias por la info. Habrá que ir al Bernabéu con vuvuzelas.


----------



## fachacine (14 Sep 2022)

Alineación perfecta, con Camavinga por Kroos y Rodrygo por Benzema , me encanta a priori


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

Joder hoy no hay risas sin el seboso


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

¿por qué no está Hazard de falso 9?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Sep 2022)

que cara DE CabronAZO se le está poniendo a vinicius


----------



## Raul83 (14 Sep 2022)

Atentos hoy a Nkunku, que sonó para el Madrid este verano.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Sep 2022)

Yo entiendo que el RM no apriete en las primeras partes de los partidos... dosificar el esfuerzo y tal en una temporada larga; pero resultan soporíferas, la verdad...Aburren...


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Sep 2022)

después de ver el senegal-italia del eurobasket este "espectáculo" es una bajona considerable


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Sep 2022)

modirc está empanado


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Yo entiendo que el RM no apriete en las primeras partes de los partidos... dosificar el esfuerzo y tal en una temporada larga; pero resultan soporíferas, la verdad...Aburren...



Muchos de los partidos del Madrid, este inicio de temporada, se han encarrilado en la 2ª mitad por el tema físico. Y no nos extrañemos que la mayoría de partidos sea ése el denominador común. Es que tiene futbolistas para ello.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

que dice el maestro dalessandro en el inside, que negricius es el mejor jugador que hay en europa


----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> No veo al Inter ganándole al Inter.



Porque no está ya Mourinho de entrenador. Si no, ya verías. Otra posibilidad sería Chuck Norris.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

de momento el primer link del primer canal TG que pillé va si cortes, lo malo es que tenido que eliminar varios pops tocahuevos en el móvil


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> que dice el maestro dalessandro en el inside, que negricius es el mejor jugador que hay en europa



alguna vez cuando deja el pacharán dice alguna cosa coherente


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Sep 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Atentos hoy a Nkunku, que sonó para el Madrid este verano.



Jajajajajajajajajaja justo venía a decir que esta el nkuku ese. Desde luego tiene nombre y color para el real Madrid.
Nkuku. Es el nombre definitivo


----------



## Gorrión (14 Sep 2022)

Que bien juega el Madrid.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

qué cojones le pasa al céspet ? sigue con calvas como el otro día...

como esté así para la visita del barsa, el xavi no sale a jugar


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Que bien juega el Madrid.



Sí, ahora que lo estoy viendo sin cortes lo aprecio mejor hahaha


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (14 Sep 2022)

Me encanta la instantanea que cuelga el Marca para que los lectores dilucidemos si el penalton que ha escamoteado a los alemanes, lo era o no.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

Velverde está con una confianza enorme


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

pues de momento no hay color (bueno, sí, negro)


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

remate melonero de Cama


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> pues de momento no hay color (bueno, sí, negro)



Bueeeeeno.... Esto está muy aburrido... Vamos a animar el cotarro...

" PUTA BARÇA EE OEEEEEEE ¡¡¡¡¡ "


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

está tonteando el Madrid, lo normal antes de vacunarlos


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Sep 2022)

pues no sé yo...


----------



## Gorrión (14 Sep 2022)

Pues no es nada malo ese Nkunku, se le ve nivel.


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2022)

Os habéis dado cuenta de que el Bernabéu tiene un nuevo tiro de cámara? Más panorámico? Está bastante chulo desde el punto de vista de retransmisión deportiva. Fijaros desde que se inicia desde las porterías y cómo se va moviendo, alejando y acercando cuando se llega a portería de nuevo.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (14 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> pues no sé yo...



Tal cual


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

Haifa 1 - PSG 0


----------



## Edu.R (14 Sep 2022)

El PSG perdiendo con el Maccabi Haifa y casi 2-0.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

casi nos marcan


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Sep 2022)

cada vez que pongo la ventana del partido veo a los alemanes al contrataque...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (14 Sep 2022)

Este es un partido de esos que gana el Madric 1-0 despues de que el saque del portero rebote en el culo de un defensa y Benzema...

oh, wait!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Sep 2022)

La verdad es que mucho músculo,mucho velocista...pero a veces se echa de menos algún jugador con magia,que de gusto verle tocar el balón...Modric está a un pasito de la jubilación ya


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

por cierto, qué cojones hace el Haifa jugando la champions europea?
qué será lo próximo? La Deportiva Ramallah?


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Sep 2022)

*HAY QUE SACAR A PANZARD*


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Sep 2022)

Espesito el partido,están fallando pases faciles


----------



## Edu.R (14 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> por cierto, qué cojones hace el Haifa jugando la champions europea?
> qué será lo próximo? La Deportiva Ramallah?



Israel siempre está en torneos UEFA.

Jornada Paco: 7 partidos y llevamos dos goles con casi 40 minutos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Sep 2022)

Shaktar Donets intensifies...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Shaktar Donets intensifies...



shaktar donetes


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Sep 2022)

Joder !! Es que ni el Rudiger de cabeza 

Que les pasa?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

enésimo teatro de negricius, qué asco da


----------



## Pericoburbujista (14 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> enésimo teatro de negricius, qué asco da



Se está Neymarizando a pasos agigantados....


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

ya le está subiendo la farla a los del madric


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Sep 2022)

En Europa pitan penaltis penaltazos, si no nada.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> En Europa pitan penaltis penaltazos, si no nada.



ya se vio ayer


----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2022)

Penalty a Modric robado.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Sep 2022)

el público del bernabeu se menea menos que el del fifa 96


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Sep 2022)

Hoy toca árbitro nivel liga española, estupendo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

los panchis de ESPN dicen "vinissios"


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Sep 2022)

espero que carlettttto saque el látigo y los amenace con los campos de algodón porque vaya tela.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

bueno, pues ya sabemos lo que va a pasar no?
dos contras del madric, y pa casa.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Penalty a Modric robado.



No sé macho, si lo pita no pasa nada pero creo que toca claramente balón antes.


----------



## Manero (14 Sep 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Me encanta la instantanea que cuelga el Marca para que los lectores dilucidemos si el penalton que ha escamoteado a los alemanes, lo era o no.



Espera que lo arreglo un poco, que en esa foto de Marca parece que Nkunku haya matado a Nacho que cae fulminado.

La realidad es esta, penalti y expulsión de Nacho no señalados. No tienen suficiente con que les toque el grupo de la risa todos los años sino que además tienen que atracar sistemáticamente para asegurarse el primer puesto. Barça y Atleti perjudicados ayer y hoy el Madrid beneficiado, la misma película repetida de todas las Champions.


----------



## Paobas (14 Sep 2022)

Menuda nauseabunda mierda de primera parte


----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No sé macho, si lo pita no pasa nada pero creo que toca claramente balón antes.



Y eso qué más da si le empuja y le tira.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Peligro: el Leipzig tiene un jugador que se llama Gvardiol.
> 
> Menos mal que es suplente.



Guardrogas?


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2022)

Penalti claro. Se lo comen. Para que después digan.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Menuda nauseabunda mierda de primera parte



es lo que tiene el furbol blandengue, Fary


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

Camavinga está perdidisimo


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> qué cojones le pasa al céspet ? sigue con calvas como el otro día...
> 
> como esté así para la visita del barsa, el xavi no sale a jugar



El césped es forero. 
Esta derroido.


----------



## feps (14 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> En Europa pitan penaltis penaltazos, si no nada.



Como debe ser. Los penaltitos no tendrían que pitarse.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> El césped es forero.
> Esta derroido.



y calbo


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (14 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Espera que lo arreglo un poco, que en esa foto de Marca parece que Nkunku haya matado a Nacho que cae fulminado.
> 
> La realidad es esta, penalti y expulsión de Nacho no señalados. No tienen suficiente con que les toque el grupo de la risa todos los años sino que además tienen que atracar sistemáticamente para asegurarse el primer puesto. Barça y Atleti perjudicados ayer y hoy el Madrid beneficiado, la misma película repetida de todas las Champions.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1191240



... ya lo ha compensado con el de Modric...


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> y calbo



Puede ser calvo o calva. 
Be inclusive my friend.


----------



## manutartufo (14 Sep 2022)

__





Cargando…






hls1.yuanzhi.org.cn










__





Cargando…






pull.zygmsg.com







http://s@45.86.191.154:8081/live/ch4/chunks.m3u8


----------



## Edu.R (14 Sep 2022)

El Leipzig ha tenido su momento en el Bernabeu y no lo ha aprovechado. ¿Os suena?


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2022)

No digáis más lo de las calvas del puto césped o la derroición extrema que lleva, que parecéis la xavineta provinciana con la palanca a cuestas coones.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

Joder, a quien sacar, al seboso?, Ausencio?....


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> por cierto, qué cojones hace el Haifa jugando la champions europea?
> qué será lo próximo? La Deportiva Ramallah?



De toda la vida los equipos de Israel juegan en la UEFA. Que los vecinos ni siquieran los dejan ingresar al país para competir nada. Rucuerdo hace no demasiado una tenista israelí que no la dejaron entrar a Catar para el torneo de Doja.


----------



## Gorrión (14 Sep 2022)

Pues a mi el partido me está gustando, bien los dos equipos, no como ayer el Bayern que no daban 2 pases bien.

Camavinga es el único que no te me está convenciendo.


----------



## _Suso_ (14 Sep 2022)

Tranquilos todos, que esto el Real Madrid, queda la segunda parte y en nuestro caso quién no sepa lo que significa eso mal va


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

Os voy a contar una historia de cuando estuve en Lizpieg. 



Oh wait!!! ¿¿Donde coño está Lizpieg??


----------



## Manero (14 Sep 2022)

Paradigmas 2 dijo:


> ... ya lo ha compensado con el de Modric...



No se, no estoy viendo el partido del Madrid porque es siempre la misma película repetida y ya me se el final. Pero vamos que si dices que le han hecho un penalti a Modric no dudo de tu palabra.


----------



## ccc (14 Sep 2022)

Bueno, este partido lo ganamos, si Carletto mueve el banquillo como de costumbre. Cosas:

- El madrid esta moviendo la pelota y guardando fuerzas: El Leipzig esta gastando todas sus balas.
- Rüdiger es un puto crack sacando con criterio la pelota.
- Camavinga y Tchou estan jugando regular, al igual que Modric.

El problema es general: En la banda derecha Fede solo parece correr, en la izquierda Vini no puede con tres tios que se colocan de puta madre y Rodrigo no termina de abrir huecos entre lineas; si a esto le anyadimos que Alaba no se entera de nada en la izquierda, pues parece que tenemos una pajara monumental.

Sin embargo, creo que este partido lo ganamos seguro: En caso de estar asi el marcador, a partir del minuto 20-25 de la segunda parte vamos a tirar, a tirar y el Leipzig no lo va a aguantar.


----------



## ccc (14 Sep 2022)

Y si ganamos, estamos practicamente en octavos, porque los otros han empatado.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

El 38 de ellos que está en el banquillo, tiene que ser primo de Maguire. Vaya Tronc con jepeto.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (14 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Espera que lo arreglo un poco, que en esa foto de Marca parece que Nkunku haya matado a Nacho que cae fulminado.
> 
> La realidad es esta, penalti y expulsión de Nacho no señalados. No tienen suficiente con que les toque el grupo de la risa todos los años sino que además tienen que atracar sistemáticamente para asegurarse el primer puesto. Barça y Atleti perjudicados ayer y hoy el Madrid beneficiado, la misma película repetida de todas las Champions.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1191240



Que a día de hoy sigas guiándote por fotos y no por imágenes dice mucho de ti. Ánimo.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

Grande MacMa.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

yo me acabo de hacer una crema/puré de puerros con cebolleta y patata (pa darle consistencia) que no se lo salta un podemita


----------



## Kartoffeln (14 Sep 2022)

6 negros en el mandril, el orgullo de hezpaña.


----------



## Manero (14 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Que a día de hoy sigas guiándote por fotos y no por imágenes dice mucho de ti. Ánimo.



Junto a las fotos he visto un video de la jugada y no es ni medio dudosa, pero tu sigue a lo tuyo.

Ánimo y no decaigas.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

dicen los de espn que le falta un jovic al madric, tal cual


----------



## feps (14 Sep 2022)

Courtois y diez más. Por Dios, que salga Ceballos por Modric.


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Camavinga está perdidisimo



Demasiado junto a Aureliano.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> yo me acabo de hacer una crema/puré de puerros con cebolleta y patata (pa darle consistencia) que no se lo salta un podemita



goena cena, mejores peos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

joder qué piscinazo del chumení


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder, a quien sacar, al seboso?, Ausencio?....



Es la mayor duda del madridismo. Queremos de saber a quién considera Carletto el más acabado de esos dos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Sep 2022)

Este partido lo gana Asensio y lo sabéis.

Por cierto, vaya partidito de Camavinga. Especialista en marcarse él solo y perderla tres segundos después.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> goena cena, mejores peos



me he tenío que quitar la camiseta, estoy sudando hasta los garbanzos de la comunión


----------



## feps (14 Sep 2022)

Camavinga necesita espacios, un correcalles. Ante un equipo tan ordenado no sabe por dónde le da el aire.


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Os voy a contar una historia de cuando estuve en Lizpieg.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait!!! ¿¿Donde coño está Lizpieg??



Yo siempre recuerdo esto:







En el este de Alemania. Hasta donde entiendo fue una de esas ciudades destruidas sin "ninguna necesidad".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

Necesitamos más mamadous, estamos huérfanos sin mamadous


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Camavinga necesita espacios, un correcalles. Ante un equipo tan ordenado no sabe por dónde le da el aire.



Pues no veas, si eres centrocampista del Madrid y no sabes controlar un partido ante un equipo encerrado, tienes poco futuro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

Yo creo que con massana y oñeku tapariamos las carencias que tenemos.


----------



## feps (14 Sep 2022)

Llega la última media hora, la de Pintus.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Sep 2022)

Menuda mieeeeerda de partido, empate y gracias.


----------



## 4motion (14 Sep 2022)

No me gusta una mierda como esta jugando el Real Madrid.

Cómo nos la clave Nkunku, veréis que descojono. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Necesitamos más mamadous, estamos huérfanos sin mamadous



Ahí te mando una remesa


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Sep 2022)

Qué coño hace Rodrygo tirando una falta. Su puta madre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

Entra ausencia, especialista en meter goles al Getafe y dar pases hacia atrás...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

bonito ensayo de rugby de rodrigo


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Sep 2022)

Ahora sale el arma ultrasecreta, Ausencio.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

no marcamos, ahora sale Ausencio para revolucionar el partido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

Venga vamos a contar los pases hacia atrás de ausencio....


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> bonito ensayo de rugby de rodrigo



todo fatal, porque va a ser de las pocas oportunidades que tenga de tirar algo y la desaprovecha de esa forma


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Sep 2022)

a ver que hay un muerto ahi tirao


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

uno en el suelo con visión quintuple


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

bonita muestra del folklore masai


----------



## feps (14 Sep 2022)

Modric ya no está para 90 minutos.


----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2022)

Se están notando mucho las bajas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

Ausencia, número de pases atrás: 1


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Se están notando mucho las bajas.



Que baja? La de váter?


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Se están notando mucho las bajas.



si sólo están Benzema y Militado de baja


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ausencia, número de pases atrás: 1



hehe


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Sep 2022)

Ni una puñetera jugada, ni una, vaya partidito .


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

70 minutos y ni un sólo tiro entre los 3 palocs


----------



## feps (14 Sep 2022)

Alaba pierde bastante en la banda. Su puesto natural es de central.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

sin Benzy quedamos reducidísimos


----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> si sólo están Benzema y Militado de baja



Suficiente para que Rodrygo cargue con 90 minutos.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Alaba pierde bastante en la banda. Su puesto natural es de central.



Opino igual, me parece muy poca cosa ahí


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Sep 2022)

Alaba no me entusiasma como central, pero le da buena salida al balón, en eso sí est top. De lateral es una gilipollez porque sube más que Mendy y la banda de Vinicius no necesita más gente por ahí metida, se estorban entre sí. Es uno de esos casos en los que menos (Mendy) es más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

Jajajajaja ausencio


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

Asensio defendiendo y corriendo


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Sep 2022)

Joder que finalito más triste de Asensio


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

la puta, la madre que los parió


----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> si sólo están Benzema y Militado de baja



¿Está Kroos? No le veo. Es el que tira BIEN los saques de esquina, no Rodrygo.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Sep 2022)

Menvdo paquizal es el Madrit hoy


----------



## ironpipo (14 Sep 2022)

La virgen
Que hace ese tío?


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

si no arregla esto Valverde no lo arregla nadie


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

Ausencia: pases hacia atrás 1 
Vaselinas a la grada 1


----------



## feps (14 Sep 2022)

El Madrid de Pintus es como la gota malaya.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Sep 2022)

Vinicius con el tema de los golpes en la cara ya se está pasando, así estuvo en la final de la champiñones al principio, desperdiciando jugadas.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Vinicius con el tema de los golpes en la cara ya se está pasando, así estuvo en la final de la champiñones al principio, desperdiciando jugadas.



sí, parece la forma moderna de dar leches


----------



## ironpipo (14 Sep 2022)

Haber si marca el redbull y remontamos, si no es así hoy no entra ni una.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ausencia: pases hacia atrás *1/1*
> Vaselinas a la grada *1/1*



Toma, te lo he arreglado


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

quién os gusta más como central, Alaba o Rudiger?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Sep 2022)

parece que en el red bull se llevan las mechas esta temporada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

Hay 3 jugadores que llevan 80 minutos en el campo y han subido al contrataque, otro que lleva 10 minutos y ha pensado que correr era mala idea......si compañeros, es ausencio


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

hoy no sale ni una contra


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> quién os gusta más como central, Alaba o Rudiger?



Militao


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Sep 2022)

se me está haciendo largo esto ....


----------



## feps (14 Sep 2022)

Hace falta un jugador que ayude a tomar el control del juego. El centro del campo está cortocircuitado.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Militao



ya, es el mejor, pero esa no era la pregunta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Hace falta un jugador que ayude a tomar el control del juego. El centro del campo está cortocircuitado.



Oñeku


----------



## pepetemete (14 Sep 2022)

Partido soporífero donde los haya


----------



## Edge2 (14 Sep 2022)

Gol


----------



## seven up (14 Sep 2022)

Gol


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

Valverde balón de oro joder!!!!!!


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2022)

Lo veníamos avisando. 2ª partes...


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> si no arregla esto Valverde no lo arregla nadie



Usted sí sabe de fútbol.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

VALVERDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## pepetemete (14 Sep 2022)

Golazo de Valverde


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Sep 2022)

JOder, donde lo veo lleva un retraso de casi un minuto, cago en to.


----------



## Gorrión (14 Sep 2022)

PAJARRRRRRRRRAAAACOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Silluzollope (14 Sep 2022)

Valverde siempre en mi equipo, esa celebración lo dice todo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Sep 2022)

Gol


----------



## ironpipo (14 Sep 2022)

Cago en diosss
Uruguachooo


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> si no arregla esto Valverde no lo arregla nadie




Pa'una vez que acierto, me autocito


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Sep 2022)

Encima otra vez con la zurda.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

lo de siempre


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> 6 negros en el mandril, el orgullo de hezpaña.



Que locura amigos!!!!! 

VV Team!


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2022)

Bien llevado el ataque a la banda de Vini, que ha gambeteado y movido al lateral, después Rodrygo se ha llevado a la pareja de centrales, y qué bien se la pone Vini a Fede que ya pilla a todos descolocados, pero el amague y el disparo cruzado de lujo. En un desajuste y falta de piernas del Leipzig.


----------



## feps (14 Sep 2022)

Valverde. 400 kilos o nada. 

Al Madrid le faltan cancheros latinos con casta como él. 

Y bienvenidos a la media hora Pintus.


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hay 3 jugadores que llevan 80 minutos en el campo y han subido al contrataque, otro que lleva 10 minutos y ha pensado que correr era mala idea......si compañeros, es ausencio



Hombre, tienes que reconocer que el elegante pase a la grada sur nació de Asensio recuperando en el área del Madrid y corriendo 80 metros.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Sep 2022)

Va a estar intedezante con el Shactar Donuts


----------



## Señor Moscoso (14 Sep 2022)

No lo estoy viendo, el Nkunku ese puede venir a nuestra tribu? Es lo suficientementr mamadú?


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Encima otra vez con la zurda.



Es un búfalo.


----------



## tHE DOG. (14 Sep 2022)

Os dije que Valverde valía 200 millones y que es el mejor centrocampista del mundo y que hemos tenido nunca.

Otro golazo y no para de hacer galopadas de Ronaldo a trompicones como una manada. Es brutal. Por 200 no lo vendo.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (14 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Junto a las fotos he visto un video de la jugada y no es ni medio dudosa, pero tu sigue a lo tuyo.
> 
> Ánimo y no decaigas.



Pero si no estabas viendo el partido. Wtf!


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (14 Sep 2022)

Valverde disfrazándose de Guti.


----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2022)

Ahora sale Kroos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Sep 2022)

Mariano , estoy ya es de traca.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Valverde. 400 kilos o nada.
> 
> Al Madrid le faltan cancheros latinos con casta como él.
> 
> Y bienvenidos a la media hora Pintus.



Lo de Valverde no es la cancha, es que tiene tres pulmones. Es un animal físico.


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2022)

Fede ahora mismo, en el centro del campo, cómo se mueve y tiene llegada, línea de 3/4, dispara bien con las dos piernas, es impepinable su posición y rol en el equipo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Sep 2022)

Parecerá una tontería porque tampoco ha sido un pase claro de gol, pero el regate/cambio de dirección que hace Vinicius pisándola hacia atrás con la izquierda para ponérsela a Valverde está al alcance de pocos futbolistas.


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Sep 2022)

https://imgur.io/CHow67w


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

Joder ausencia es un no parar....
Entra Mariano antes que hazard...no digo nada.


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

Mariano antes de Hazard  

No quiero ver la cara de oler mierda del belga ahora mismo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Sep 2022)

no sé si habeis visto un documental en yutú sobre valverde y su historia... ahi la madre cuenta unos sueños que tenia de pequeño... acojonante.


----------



## feps (14 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de Valverde no es la cancha, es que tiene tres pulmones. Es un animal físico.



La casta manda mucho. Hay futbolistas jóvenes que a los 20 minutos ya deambulan por el campo.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un melafo ahí...


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Parecerá una tontería porque tampoco ha sido un pase claro de gol, pero el regate/cambio de dirección que hace Vinicius pisándola hacia atrás con la izquierda para ponérsela a Valverde está al alcance de pocos futbolistas.



Es una locura, pero es que Rodrygo la deja pasar por debajo de sus piernas y Ausencia hace referencia arriba llevándose a otros futbolistas del Lepzig. El gol es tremendo.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ayer mismo lo decía aquí, Vinicius se sienta en la mesa con la tortuga (rata me corrigieron) y el vikingo. 
Veréis como gane Brasil el mundial. Será la Vinimania!!!


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

Entra la furia Mariano.


----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2022)

Modo Javineto ON: Yo creo que el estado del césped nos ha perjudicado.


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Modo Javineto ON: Yo creo que el estado del césped nos ha perjudicado.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Ayer mismo lo decía aquí, Vinicius se sienta en la mesa con la tortuga (rata me corrigieron) y el vikingo.
> Veréis como game Brasil el mundial. Será la Vinimania!!!



yo he sido siempre de Vini, desde que llegó, pero aún así creo que le falta aún algo. No sé, un punto de carisma, de tranquilidad, de facilidad, no sé. Pero vamos, totalmente feliz con él.


----------



## Sr Julian (14 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Parece un cebollense de Gantz.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



_God sabe the Queen..._


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Un melafo ahí...



Se ha quedado a dedicárselo al 22 de ellos con el que había tenido un enganchón en la primera parte.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

Suprimo, me cago en ti. Dame un thanks.


----------



## feps (14 Sep 2022)

El Madrid ha sacado a Kroos y a Ceballos para controlar el juego. Que les dejen hacer, coño.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Suprimo, me cago en ti. Dame un thanks.



Se dicen nvtris, crean adicción


----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2022)

Los cambios que han hecho les permite estar más frescos y atacar más.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (14 Sep 2022)

Asebsio


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Suprimo, me cago en ti. Dame un thanks.



hahahaha y me lo da. Un bot, o un becario aburrido de CalvoLopez?.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Sep 2022)

Gol de Ause.


----------



## feps (14 Sep 2022)

Asensio


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2022)

La zurdita de Ausencio telita eh.


----------



## filets (14 Sep 2022)

El ultimo clavo en el ataud de Hazard


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Sep 2022)

Veis, Ausencio mete.


----------



## Gorrión (14 Sep 2022)

Vaya chirlazo.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

ausencio!!!!!!!!!!!!

Obi al borde de la combustión interna.


----------



## ironpipo (14 Sep 2022)

LOL


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

Bueno....ausencia.....

Marca:

"La resurreccion de ausencia".
"Ausencia renovación" 
"Ausencia balón de oro"


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2022)

gol de marquiños assunsao jr


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Veis, Ausencio mete.



Más que todo el foro, seguro.


----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2022)

Hay altas probabilidades de que le haya agarrado a Mendy por un sitio poco decente.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (14 Sep 2022)

ya tiene pa renovar


----------



## Suprimo (14 Sep 2022)

Ese es nvestro 11


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Sep 2022)

Sé qué está de moda cagarse en Asensio pero un jugador con esa zurda cabe en cualquier plantilla.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Sep 2022)

Lástima de jugador que no ha evolucionado, tiene un disparo de los mejores del mundo sin duda.


----------



## _Suso_ (14 Sep 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Tranquilos todos, que esto el Real Madrid, queda la segunda parte y en nuestro caso quién no sepa lo que significa eso mal va



Me voy autocitando con tiempo para recibir los thanks pertinentes


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2022)

casi 93 y el leipzig sigue con la dichosa presion adelantada el CANCER del futbol actual


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Hay altas probabilidades de que le haya agarrado a Mendy por un sitio poco decente.



por la cara que ha puesto....


----------



## feps (14 Sep 2022)

Que descansen.


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> casi 93 y el leipzig sigue con la dichosa presion adelantada el CANCER del futbol actual


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lástima de jugador que no ha evolucionado, tiene un disparo de los mejores del mundo sin duda.



     
Su disparo es tan bueno que su media es de tres goles al año


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (14 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Sé qué está de moda cagarse en Asensio pero un jugador con esa zurda cabe en cualquier plantilla.



Exactamente!

Aceptamos la oferta de cualquier equipo, el que sea.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Sep 2022)

joder el madrid juganod una puta mierda y los manda de vuelta a alemania vacuanos.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (14 Sep 2022)

Ausencio ha marcado un gol de campo de barro. La pelota le ha botado antes y aún así, ha conseguido engancharla.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Sep 2022)

Si no son primeros de grupo, es pa matarlos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



fue KLOPP el que inicio esta nueva epoca de presion adelantada


----------



## Paobas (14 Sep 2022)

Típico partido de mierda del Madrid como local en la liguilla de Champions de cada año. No falla. Pero esta vez sin un 0-3 contra un CSKA o 1-2 contra un Sheriff.


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> casi 93 y el leipzig sigue con la dichosa presion adelantada el CANCER del futbol actual



Me nutre que las estúpidas ideas culés son copiadas por todos y como es de esperar, todos fracasan (o casi todos, ya que se necesitan jugadores de mucho nivel y en gran estado físico).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Su disparo es tan bueno que su media es de tres goles al año


----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2022)

Bueno, pues Asensio hace lo que la temporada pasada, meter su golazo final.

Joer, el puto M. City ha dado la vuelta al partido.


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> fue KLOPP el que inicio esta nueva epoca de presion adelantada



Pero éste es el que no puede hacerlas y las hace, sea el que sea su equipo y con quién sea.


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Bueno, pues Asensio hace lo que la temporada pasada, meter su golazo final.
> 
> Joer, el puto M. City ha dado la vuelta al partido.



Meyer hoy ha estado mal


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Su disparo es tan bueno que su media es de tres goles al año



Tres goles al año... si fuera negro seguro habrías visto los otros 9 goles que hizo la temporada pasada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Me nutre que las estúpidas ideas culés son copiadas por todos y como es de esperar, todos fracasan (o casi todos, ya que se necesitan jugadores de mucho nivel y en gran estado físico).



no,esta fue la idea de klopp para contrarestar eso del barca,,,PRESIONAR presionar,presionar todo el puto partido ,,hasta al recogepelotas del fondo de la portería apenas nadie tira a puerta...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Su disparo es tan bueno que su media es de tres goles al año



El año pasado metió 11. Tercer goleador del equipo
Es un flojo, pero como suplente para partidos como este, que hay 30 cada temporada viene bien.
Yo no lo vendía.


----------



## tHE DOG. (14 Sep 2022)

El Madrid tiene el equipo más espectacular de ver que le recuerdo. Aparte de estar muy en forma y ser un rodillo nunca ha sido tan espectacular con los negrazos y sobre todo Valverde que es el mejor del equipo y que esta noche le están llamando el City y el PSG s preguntarle cuánto gana.

Estamos disfrutando seguramente el fútbol más espectacular a nivel físico que se ha visto nunca. Tenemos bestias humanas con velocidad nunca vista. Los contraataques son tan espectaculares que merece la pena jugar a la defensiva para ver salir a Valverde Vinicius Rodrygo Camavinga y Terminator.

Ancelotti puto genio humilde y te querían echar los hijos de puta piperazos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1191330



Joder lo he clavado.


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Sep 2022)

Nuestro amigo fredo relaño, sigue su campaña:
"Rüdiger parece un veterano de 37 años que haya perdido la cintura y la velocidad."
Que si Alfredo, que tu puto grupo empresarial no hará más negocios con el Madrid.


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

Pues bien, 9 de 9 en la temporada. Invencibles hasta ahora. 

Hoy partido poco vistoso y de los que no “les apetece” a los jugadores y a veces se acaban enredando. 

Aparecieron los que están en estado de gracia y sentenciaron. Vinicius y Valverde en plan crack mundial. 

Rival inferior pero que plantó cara y aguantó 80 min, así que un respeto para ellos. 

Falta Benzema y siguen llegando los goles. 

El Rey de Europa sigue campando por sus territorios.

¡¡¡HALA MADRID!!!


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> El año pasado metió 11. Tercer goleador del equipo
> Es un flojo, pero como suplente para partidos como este, que hay 30 cada temporada viene bien.
> Yo no lo vendía.



HOy al menos ha salido a tope, ha defendido y ha estado bien en las dos jugadas de los goles.


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> no,esta fue la idea de klopp para contrarestar eso del barca,,,PRESIONAR presionar,presionar todo el puto partido ,,hasta al recogepelotas del fondo de la portería apenas nadie tira a puerta...



Mou lo vió hace mil años como contrarrestar a la loca catalana.


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Nuestro amigo fredo relaño, sigue su campaña:
> "Rüdiger parece un veterano de 37 años que haya perdido la cintura y la velocidad."
> Que si Alfredo, que tu puto grupo empresarial no hará más negocios con el Madrid.



Todavía sigue escribiendo éste la editorial del AS dando puyitas a Florentino?


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Tres goles al año... si fuera negro seguro habrías visto los otros 9 goles que hizo la temporada pasada.



Exactamente compañero, si se llamase mbasemsio tendría una legión de chupapollas por aquí.
No he leído todos los comentarios, pero seguramente ninguna mención al partidazo en defensa de Carvajal y Nacho. Seguramente por lo mismo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> El año pasado metió 11. Tercer goleador del equipo
> Es un flojo, pero como suplente para partidos como este, que hay 30 cada temporada viene bien.
> Yo no lo vendía.



Pero vamos a ver, como no vas a vender a un tío que no tiene:

Regate.
Pase al hueco.
Remate de cabeza
velocidad 
Pase en largo.

No os entra en la cabeza que jugar en el Madrid ya te asegura bastantes goles al año.

Su especialidad es marcar en partidos ya abiertos y con el marcador a favor, y por supuesto contra equipos minundis.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (14 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Mou lo vió hace mil años como contrarrestar a la loca catalana.



mou como los equipos lusos plantaban el autobus en el centro del campo...no seiban a presionar al portero


----------



## Fiodor (14 Sep 2022)

Se ha ganado el partido más flojo de la temporada... Bastante mal la primera parte, en todas las posiciones, no se ha salvado nadie. En la segunda parte, como es habitual, el Madrid ha podido mostrar un mejor nivel, pero muy lejos de lo que había hecho en los anteriores partidos. Lo importante es el resultado y seguir con la racha de victorias...


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2022)

Lo de las 2ª partes del Madrid


----------



## feps (14 Sep 2022)

Rüdiger es central.

Alaba es central.

Mendy es lateral izquierdo.


Sorprende que su entrenador todavía no se haya enterado.


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Todavía sigue escribiendo éste la editorial del AS dando puyitas a Florentino?



ES un comentario que ha puesto en la retransmisión, acabo de verlo, sigue igual de amargado el mierda este. NO ha superado el día que le dijeron que no vendería más tazas ni más productos del Madrid.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Rüdiger es central.
> 
> Alaba es central.
> 
> ...



lo sabe de sobra, pero tiene que tener a sus grandes defensas sino contentos, al menos no enfadados


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Se ha ganado el partido más flojo de la temporada... Bastante mal la primera parte, en todas las posiciones, no se ha salvado nadie. En la segunda parte, como es habitual, el Madrid ha podido mostrar un mejor nivel, pero muy lejos de lo que había hecho en los anteriores partidos. Lo importante es el resultado y seguir con la racha de victorias...



La primera parte más que mala, diría que ha sido plana, con poca profundidad.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Lo de las 2ª partes del Madrid



Si, y seguirán corriendo menos que los rivales, pero ahora solo son físico, es la nueva estrategia de venta.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, como no vas a vender a un tío que no tiene:
> 
> Regate.
> Pase al hueco.
> ...



Pero mete goles. Contra equipos de mierda, ok. Pero mete y no pocos.
Además por la mierda que te van a dar no te traes a uno mejor.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



menos mal que no es morenito, que sino ya estoy viendo las burlas

Edito: la reacción de un portento físico de este calibre demuestra la presión que se tiene en el fútbol profesional, o al menos en el Madrid


----------



## Gorrión (14 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Se le cruzan los cables a la bestia.


----------



## El Juani (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> lo sabe de sobra, pero tiene que tener a sus grandes defensas sino contentos, al menos no enfadados



VA a intentar tener todos los jugadores enchufados, al menos antes del mundial, en parte es mejor, que todos participen y repartan esfuerzos.çPOr cierto, el otro día Marcos López sacó una estadística sobre cuantas veces regatean a Mendy en la copa de Europa del año pasado, salía que una vez.


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Pues bien, 9 de 9 en la temporada. Invencibles hasta ahora.
> 
> Hoy partido poco vistoso y de los que no “les apetece” a los jugadores y a veces se acaban enredando.
> 
> ...



8/8 creo. 

Supercopa, 5/5 en liga, 2/2 en champions.


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Sep 2022)

Alemanes pasando por la consulta
pase el siguiente





HA JUGADO MARIANO


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Sep 2022)

asi si Asensio : ha presionado un poco , ha tenido algo de actitud , ... , y ha marcado gol

el clasico y unico gol que mete : de tiro, cuando le dejan , y cuando le sale

sigo diciendo que no tiene nivel para el Madrid , pero si el tio se pone en serio a dar todo , vale de suplente como ha hecho esta noche


----------



## feps (14 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> lo sabe de sobra, pero tiene que tener a sus grandes defensas sino contentos, al menos no enfadados



Pues hoy ha montado un pifostio del copón. Desbarajuste táctico con varios jugadores fuera de su posición natural. Sin Pintus, Carletto no seguiría de entrenador.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Sep 2022)

¿El cesped aguantará antes del próximo parón? está horrible.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (14 Sep 2022)

De los creadores de "son atletas" llega... "son atletas (versión blacked de Netflix)"


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pues hoy ha montado un pifostio del copón. Desbarajuste táctico con varios jugadores fuera de su posición natural. Sin Pintus, Carletto no seguiría de entrenador.



O más bien que no daban bien tres pases seguidos, han fallado hasta cuando han salido de suplentes Ceballos y Kroos, estos partidos horribles que no hilan una sola jugada, hacen un par de ellas y dos goles.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pues hoy ha montado un pifostio del copón. Desbarajuste táctico con varios jugadores fuera de su posición natural. *Sin Pintus, Carletto no seguiría de entrenador.*



está claro, por eso se lo metió Floren


----------



## feps (14 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



La media hora final, la de Pintus. Larga vida a Don Antonio.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2022)

Leipzig y Betis son los únicos a lo que no les hemos metido un saco de goles, y han sido 2 a cada uno.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Pero mete goles. Contra equipos de mierda, ok. Pero mete y no pocos.
> Además por la mierda que te van a dar no te traes a uno mejor.



Ya no se trata de ganar dinero sino de ahorrar en jugadores inocuos.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


>



joder, qué animal


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Sep 2022)

cagueto sigue empeñado en su 4 3 3 tirando a valverde a la delantera lateral derecho :muy mal , queda desaprovechado todo el potencial que tiene este tio

en cuanto ha sacado a camavinga ha puesto a valverde en el centro del campo y ahi ha empezado la locomotora a barrer posiciones enemigas hasta meter su nuevo golazo

joder no entiendo como esto tan evidente no lo ve todo el equipo tecnico deportivo del RM

*valverde tiene que ser un fijo en el centro del campo* , y si para eso hay que jugar con un 4 4 2 pues se juega asi

pero no : cagueto con su cabezoneria de siempre con su 4 3 3 y no le saques de ahi , excepto cuando juega el clasico contra el farsa : ahi el "genio" te mete un 1 5 3 2 y luego un 1 4 1 4 1


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

Para mi Asensio a sido una decepción tremenda y me da pena la verdad. Yo lo veía que podía evolucionar y ser la referencia del equipo, pero al final no ha dado la talla, aunque sea bueno, meta goles y demás. 
Evidentemente la situación actual es mala para él, viéndose fuera de Madrid y con una competencia de elite por delante. 

Solo le queda o rendirse y esperar a junio o poner los cojones en la mesa y intentar ganarse seguir a base de juego y goles. 

Imaginad que llega el final de temporada y tienes a un Asensio con 27 goles (20 en liga y 7 en CL) y habiendo dado muchos puntos con esos goles. ¿ lo vendes? ¿Lo dejas ir? ¿Le renuevas? ¿ con quien le sustituyes? 
A mí este asunto me parece complicado de manejar, y lo veo como uno de los posibles que puedan desestabilizar el vestuario y crear mal ambiente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Pero mete goles. Contra equipos de mierda, ok. Pero mete y no pocos.
> Además por la mierda que te van a dar no te traes a uno mejor.



45 pagaba el arsenal en verano....

Ozil o di María eran mucho más determinantes e importantes y se les dio boleto.


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


>



La sartén que va con el Dortmund del tiktok debe estar llorando


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> 8/8 creo.
> 
> Supercopa, 5/5 en liga, 2/2 en champions.



Y la Supercopa de Europa.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Sep 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


>




era nuestro sustituto para benzema

joder y que florentino se encoñase con la rata moronegra follatransexuales por la que estaba dispuesto a pagar 300 millones!!

joder!! 

posiblemente la mayor cagada de florentino en toda su carrera


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Para mi Asensio a sido una decepción tremenda y me da pena la verdad. Yo lo veía que podía evolucionar y ser la referencia del equipo, pero al final no ha dado la talla, aunque sea bueno, meta goles y demás.
> Evidentemente la situación actual es mala para él, viéndose fuera de Madrid y con una competencia de elite por delante.
> 
> Solo le queda o rendirse y esperar a junio o poner los cojones en la mesa y intentar ganarse seguir a base de juego y goles.
> ...



Ausencia no ha metido 27 goles en un año en su vida     

A quien sientas?, Rodrigo?, Vinicius?, Benzema?, Valverde?.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


>



Reencarnándose en Zlatan.


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Y la Supercopa de Europa.



Pero ese lo puse, fue el primer partido. Supercopa (1/1), liga (5/5) y champions (2/2)... total 8/8


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Pero ese lo puse, fue el primer partido. Supercopa (1/1), liga (5/5) y champions (2/2)... total 8/8



Cierto, mis disculpas.


----------



## Th89 (14 Sep 2022)

Cada gol de Haaland para el equipo de la Pepa es una puñalada.

Qué cagada


----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


>



¿A ese bestia no le llaman troglodita, como a Alcaraz?


----------



## Señor Moscoso (14 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿A ese bestia no le llaman troglodita, como a Alcaraz?



Pero qué vulgaridad, esto es demasiado tangible!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> HOy al menos ha salido a tope, ha defendido y ha estado bien en las dos jugadas de los goles.




Ha tocado 4 balones:
1 pase atrás 
1 vaselina a la grada.
1 pase fallado 
1 gol.

14 brutos al año.


----------



## qbit (14 Sep 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Pero qué vulgaridad, esto es demasiado tangible!!!



No entiendo.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Cada gol de Haaland para el equipo de la Pepa es una puñalada.
> 
> Qué cagada



A día de hoy no podíamos estar mejor de lo que estamos, aunque se hubiese fichado. 

A ver si aguanta sin lesiones este año para ver su potencial real jugando todo. 

Yo creo que de mantener el nivel, podemos estar hablando del que será el mejor delantero de la historia del fútbol y puede pulverizar todos los registros. 

Si este año se cruza el City, va a ser una empresa tremenda con el tipo ese.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ausencia no ha metido 27 goles en un año en su vida
> 
> A quien sientas?, Rodrigo?, Vinicius?, Benzema?, Valverde?.



Rodrygo el muy hijo de puta no sabe tirar a puerta. Yo no sé si lo sentaría siempre, pero hoy por de pronto se lo ha ganado.

A esto se juega con plantillas, no con jugadores, y ahora mismo Asensio es un jugador útil para la plantilla (por deméritos ajenos, qué se le va a hacer). Mucho más útil que lo que haríamos con el dinero que nos pagarían/nos ahorraríamos.


----------



## Roshi (14 Sep 2022)

No sé que pollas le veis al Cara retrasado de haaland, me quedo con el gol de Valverde.


partido difícil, equipo ordenado pero bien resuelto. A todos los entrenadores de barra a seguir mamando a Carleto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A día de hoy no podíamos estar mejor de lo que estamos, aunque se hubiese fichado.
> 
> A ver si aguanta sin lesiones este año para ver su potencial real jugando todo.
> 
> ...



Final city-bayern 

Semis AJAX, Madrid, liverpool y Chelsea.

Cuartos: mindundis.

Octavos: PSG.


Caen en esos lugares, el City es la primera vez en la Champions que para mí es claro favorito.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Rodrygo el muy hijo de puta no sabe tirar a puerta. Yo no sé si lo sentaría siempre, pero hoy por de pronto se lo ha ganado.
> 
> A esto se juega con plantillas, no con jugadores, y ahora mismo Asensio es un jugador útil para la plantilla (por deméritos ajenos, qué se le va a hacer). Mucho más útil que lo que haríamos con el dinero que nos pagarían/nos ahorraríamos.




No lo comparto, con esos 45 fichas a oñeku y tienes velocidad y pulmones.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> La sartén que va con el Dortmund del tiktok debe estar llorando



melapagafanteo


----------



## tHE DOG. (14 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Final city-bayern
> 
> Semis AJAX, Madrid, liverpool y Chelsea.
> 
> ...



Qué quieres decir


----------



## Roshi (14 Sep 2022)

Rodrygo no sabe tirar a puerta… lo que me faltaba por leer. Algunos Sois como los de elotrolado, Subnormales profundos.

aumento mi lista de ignorados


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (14 Sep 2022)

Roshi dijo:


> No sé que pollas le veis al Cara retrasado de haaland, me quedo con el gol de Valverde.
> 
> 
> partido difícil, equipo ordenado pero bien resuelto. A todos los entrenadores de barra a seguir mamando a Carleto.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Sep 2022)

Roshi dijo:


> Rodrygo no sabe tirar a puerta… lo que me faltaba por leer. Algunos Sois como los de elotrolado, Subnormales profundos.
> 
> aumento mi lista de ignorados




gracias

ponme a mi tambien


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Reencarnándose en Zlatan.



Es un gol muy de Zlatan. Pero Es mucho mejor de lo que ha sido Zlatan nunca.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (14 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No entiendo.



Que hay gente que prefiere los "intangibles" de Benzemá como bajar al centro del campo y caer a banda para no intervenir en la jugada pero luego los juntaletras diciendo que "es gracias al movimiento de Benzemá que se llevó a 15 defensas a la vez" (es una ironía). Comparado con eso que un tio estire el pie a 2 metros para marcar un vulgar gol resulta poco estimulante  (es ironía claro, lo digo porque ese tio es la hostia y no ficharlo es un error histórico).


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (14 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> A día de hoy no podíamos estar mejor de lo que estamos, aunque se hubiese fichado.
> 
> A ver si aguanta sin lesiones este año para ver su potencial real jugando todo.
> 
> ...



Que va hombre. El City es un equipo muy blanco. Quizá el más blanco de la Champions.
Y para ganar necesitas petar el equipo de macacos. Que me lo han dicho.
El City es pan comido.
Ahora que lo pienso, que pena que lo lleve la loca, sería un buen equipo para animar.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Sep 2022)

Roshi dijo:


> Rodrygo no sabe tirar a puerta… lo que me faltaba por leer. Algunos Sois como los de elotrolado, Subnormales profundos.
> 
> aumento mi lista de ignorados



No hay más que ver cómo ha tirado la falta, y otra con la izquierda patapalo en la primera parte que no ha sido capaz ni de tirar entre palos a 4 metros de distancia.

Rodrygo es buen futbolista pero para ser delantero le pega fatal al balón, sobre todo si tiene tiempo para pensárselo.


----------



## vurvujo (14 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> melapagafanteo



Absolutamente
20 años, 1,80, rubita...... una auténtica locura. Yo le pago las fantas que haga falta.


----------



## tHE DOG. (14 Sep 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


>



Just with face of subnormal


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (14 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Exacto. Se lo debemos a las matemáticas.



El fútbol le debe al Madrid ganar 4 Champions seguidas.


----------



## Roedr (14 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Absolutamente
> 20 años, 1,80, rubita...... una auténtica locura. Yo le pago las fantas que haga falta.



lamento deciros que las alemanas suelen ser bastante feas, estas son las raras


----------



## tHE DOG. (14 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No hay más que ver cómo ha tirado la falta, y otra con la izquierda patapalo en la primera parte que no ha sido capaz ni de tirar entre palos a 4 metros de distancia.
> 
> Rodrygo es buen futbolista pero para ser delantero le pega fatal al balón, sobre todo si tiene tiempo para pensárselo.



Loldrygo se está ganando ser suplente del Madrid, que ya es algo. Antes solo era carne de traspaso.


----------



## Manero (14 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pero si no estabas viendo el partido. Wtf!



Y desde cuando salen también fotos como las que he subido en las retransmisiones de partidos. Es tan fácil como que en Twitter además de fotos también existen videos por si no lo sabías, y no es ni necesario ver los partidos del Madrid para estar al tanto de sus ayudas arbitrales.

Y he acertado en no ver el partido, tenía razón cuando decía que los partidos del Madrid son siempre una película repetida donde ya se sabe el final. Hoy de nuevo partido lamentable para acabar ganando


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Absolutamente
> 20 años, 1,80, rubita...... una auténtica locura. Yo le pago las fantas que haga falta.



esta es su direccion : Domberger Brot-Werk GmbH Platz 5 - 18A

telefono : 0049 241 69087612

te hago este favor por ser amigos

pero ya te digo que te puedes ir ahorrando las fantas 

si le llamas puedes intentarlo diciendo esto : a las alemanas les gusta mucho :

Hallo, wie geht's dir? ich bin schwul


----------



## tHE DOG. (15 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Y desde cuando salen también fotos como las que he subido en las retransmisiones de partidos. Es tan fácil como que en Twitter además de fotos también existen videos por si no lo sabías, y no es ni necesario ver los partidos del Madrid para estar al tanto de sus ayudas arbitrales.
> 
> Y he acertado en no ver el partido, tenía razón cuando decía que los partidos del Madrid son siempre una película repetida donde ya se sabe el final. Hoy de nuevo partido lamentable para acabar ganando



¿Para qué quieres ver al Madrid si eres culerda? Está jugando espectacular el Madrid de Valverde y Vincius, son las estrellas mundiales del momento.


----------



## tHE DOG. (15 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Y desde cuando salen también fotos como las que he subido en las retransmisiones de partidos. Es tan fácil como que en Twitter además de fotos también existen videos por si no lo sabías, y no es ni necesario ver los partidos del Madrid para estar al tanto de sus ayudas arbitrales.
> 
> Y he acertado en no ver el partido, tenía razón cuando decía que los partidos del Madrid son siempre una película repetida donde ya se sabe el final. Hoy de nuevo partido lamentable para acabar ganando



¿Para qué quieres ver al Madrid si eres culerda? Está jugando espectacular el Madrid de Valverde y Vincius, son las estrellas mundiales del momento.


----------



## El Juani (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (15 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> esta es su direccion : Domberger Brot-Werk GmbH Platz 5 - 18A
> 
> telefono : 0049 241 69087612
> 
> ...



No se si agradecerte o llamar a la "polizei"  

Un encanto la chica, pero podría ser mi hija; yo solo bromeo un poco con las sartenes.


----------



## qbit (15 Sep 2022)

El que ha marcado el gol del Saktar tiene un tatuaje en el cuello en el que pone: "Only Jesus". Me he acordado de @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Que va hombre. El City es un equipo muy blanco. Quizá el más blanco de la Champions.
> Y para ganar necesitas petar el equipo de macacos. Que me lo han dicho.
> El City es pan comido.
> Ahora que lo pienso, que pena que lo lleve la loca, sería un buen equipo para animar.



Equipo que sirve de propaganda a los musumanes saudis y el equipo es ingles....dos de los enemigos de la europa continental....


----------



## Dr.Muller (15 Sep 2022)

[


Manero dijo:


> Y desde cuando salen también fotos como las que he subido en las retransmisiones de partidos. Es tan fácil como que en Twitter además de fotos también existen videos por si no lo sabías, y no es ni necesario ver los partidos del Madrid para estar al tanto de sus ayudas arbitrales.
> 
> Y he acertado en no ver el partido, tenía razón cuando decía que los partidos del Madrid son siempre una película repetida donde ya se sabe el final. Hoy de nuevo partido lamentable para acabar ganando


----------



## Maestroscuroo (15 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Y desde cuando salen también fotos como las que he subido en las retransmisiones de partidos. Es tan fácil como que en Twitter además de fotos también existen videos por si no lo sabías, y no es ni necesario ver los partidos del Madrid para estar al tanto de sus ayudas arbitrales.
> 
> Y he acertado en no ver el partido, tenía razón cuando decía que los partidos del Madrid son siempre una película repetida donde ya se sabe el final. Hoy de nuevo partido lamentable para acabar ganando



Vamos que no ves el partido pero entras a webs a ver fotos de la polémica y ves vídeos por twitter. 

Voy a ahorrarme por tu bien lo que pienso de tus actos.


----------



## Dr.Muller (15 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Vamos que no ves el partido pero entras a webs a ver fotos de la polémica y ves vídeos por twitter.
> 
> Voy a ahorrarme por tu bien lo que pienso de tus actos.



Se le ve como frustrado
Este fin de semana le meten 4 al Elche (2 de lewandowski) y se pone contento


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Para mi Asensio a sido una decepción tremenda y me da pena la verdad. Yo lo veía que podía evolucionar y ser la referencia del equipo, pero al final no ha dado la talla, aunque sea bueno, meta goles y demás.
> Evidentemente la situación actual es mala para él, viéndose fuera de Madrid y con una competencia de elite por delante.
> 
> Solo le queda o rendirse y esperar a junio o poner los cojones en la mesa y intentar ganarse seguir a base de juego y goles.
> ...



ESo es tener tanta imaginación como pensar en un half life 3. Si hiciera eso y se ganarán titulos claro que le ofrecerían renovación, pero sin volverse locos, pero no caerá esa breva.


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Rodrygo el muy hijo de puta no sabe tirar a puerta. Yo no sé si lo sentaría siempre, pero hoy por de pronto se lo ha ganado.
> 
> A esto se juega con plantillas, no con jugadores, y ahora mismo Asensio es un jugador útil para la plantilla (por deméritos ajenos, qué se le va a hacer). Mucho más útil que lo que haríamos con el dinero que nos pagarían/nos ahorraríamos.


----------



## Andr3ws (15 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ESo es tener tanta imaginación como pensar en un half life 3. Si hiciera eso y se ganarán titulos claro que le ofrecerían renovación, pero sin volverse locos, pero no caerá esa breva.



La temporada es larga y pueden venir mal dadás en forma de lesiones. 
Se rompe Hazard, se rompe Benzema y se te rompe Rodrygo y ¿a quien pones? ¿A Mariano? 
Empieza a jugarlo todo Ausencio y a marcar. 

La cifra optimista era un ejemplo de una situación así, ¿que haces con él?


----------



## Fiodor (15 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> La temporada es larga y pueden venir mal dadás en forma de lesiones.
> Se rompe Hazard, se rompe Benzema y se te rompe Rodrygo y ¿a quien pones? ¿A Mariano?
> Empieza a jugarlo todo Ausencio y a marcar.
> 
> La cifra optimista era un ejemplo de una situación así, ¿que haces con él?



Las primeras jornadas después del Mundial habrá que tirar de los jugadores que no hayan ido. Así que es mejor tener a todo el equipo enchufado...


----------



## Paobas (15 Sep 2022)

Hace muuuuchos años que el factor Bernabéu no es diferencial para el Madrid, señores. Durante la última década al menos, así ha sido. Me fío mucho más del Madrid visitante, sobre todo ante los grandes, que como local. Consultad números si queréis. De hecho, me da más temor la visita culé al Bernabéu que viceversa, donde el Madrid sólo ha perdido 1 vez en 9 visitas. Por qué creéis que pasa esto? No es nada común.


----------



## Manero (15 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Se le ve como frustrado
> Este fin de semana le meten 4 al Elche (2 de lewandowski) y se pone contento



Que no hombre, que si estuviera frustrado no entraría en este hilo de madridistas para frustrarme aún más. Y repito, no veo muchos partidos del Madrid (sobretodo ni loco miro estos del grupo de la risa de la Champions) porque el fútbol del Madrid es aburrido y todos los partidos siguen el mismo guión por lo que se hacen previsibles.

Y veo que no soy el único que piensa así. De los 20 partidos más vistos por TV de la pasada Liga, 15 de ellos eran partidos del Barça, por solo 7 del Madrid. Y teniendo en cuenta que en España hay más aficionados blancos que barcelonistas (por lo que en teoría deberían ser siempre los partidos del Real Madrid los más vistos), eso significa que los aficionados del Madrid ven los partidos del Barcelona y en cambio los barcelonistas pasan de ver los partidos del Madrid.









El Barça lidera los partidos más vistos de LaLiga


Las audiencias de LaLiga han roto la tendencia a la baja de las últimas temporadas en la campaña recién finalizada, según un informe de Geca. Los partidos de LaLiga Santander ganan




www.marca.com


----------



## Fiodor (15 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Hace muuuuchos años que el factor Bernabéu no es diferencial para el Madrid, señores. Durante la última década al menos, así ha sido. Me fío mucho más del Madrid visitante, sobre todo ante los grandes, que como local. Consultad números si queréis. De hecho, me da más temor la visita culé al Bernabéu que viceversa, donde el Madrid sólo ha perdido 1 vez en 9 visitas. Por qué creéis que pasa esto? No es nada común.



Por lo general, el Madrid cuando juega en casa le toca llevar el peso del partido, posesiones largas y ataques en estático, mientras el rival se encierra bien y espera el contraataque. En cambio, jugando fuera, el Madrid deja que el rival tenga más posesión de balón, lo que fomenta que el rival se abra más y cometa más errores, permitiendo al Madrid realizar contraataques, que es donde tiene más potencial de gol que en los ataques estáticos...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2022)

"Massana parece estar cerrado, la incógnita se despeja, oñeku es un caso distinto reconoce butrageño"


----------



## Maestroscuroo (15 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Que no hombre, que si estuviera frustrado no entraría en este hilo de madridistas para frustrarme aún más. Y repito, no veo muchos partidos del Madrid (sobretodo ni loco miro estos del grupo de la risa de la Champions) porque el fútbol del Madrid es aburrido y todos los partidos siguen el mismo guión por lo que se hacen previsibles.
> 
> Y veo que no soy el único que piensa así. De los 20 partidos más vistos por TV de la pasada Liga, 15 de ellos eran partidos del Barça, por solo 7 del Madrid. Y teniendo en cuenta que en España hay más aficionados blancos que barcelonistas (por lo que en teoría deberían ser siempre los partidos del Real Madrid los más vistos), eso significa que los aficionados del Madrid ven los partidos del Barcelona y en cambio los barcelonistas pasan de ver los partidos del Madrid.
> 
> ...



Es normal que el año pasado el Barca tenga más partidos vistos, todos los madridistas veíamos al Barca dar pena semana a semana. Si coges el histórico, el Madrid es el más visto globalmente.


----------



## xilebo (15 Sep 2022)

Vendaval Valverde


----------



## Dr.Muller (15 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Que no hombre, que si estuviera frustrado no entraría en este hilo de madridistas para frustrarme aún más. Y repito, no veo muchos partidos del Madrid (sobretodo ni loco miro estos del grupo de la risa de la Champions) porque el fútbol del Madrid es aburrido y todos los partidos siguen el mismo guión por lo que se hacen previsibles.
> 
> Y veo que no soy el único que piensa así. De los 20 partidos más vistos por TV de la pasada Liga, 15 de ellos eran partidos del Barça, por solo 7 del Madrid. Y teniendo en cuenta que en España hay más aficionados blancos que barcelonistas (por lo que en teoría deberían ser siempre los partidos del Real Madrid los más vistos), eso significa que los aficionados del Madrid ven los partidos del Barcelona y en cambio los barcelonistas pasan de ver los partidos del Madrid.
> 
> ...



Ese gráfico lo ha hecho el rou-res ni caso manero


----------



## Manero (15 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Es normal que el año pasado el Barca tenga más partidos vistos, todos los madridistas veíamos al Barca dar pena semana a semana. Si coges el histórico, el Madrid es el más visto globalmente.



Claro que si, os poníais todos delante de la TV a disfrutar del espectáculo que daba el equipo de Koeman con los Demir, Abde y el Juglar a la cabeza. Si ni siquiera muchos culés veían esos partidos como demuestran las asistencias de público al Camp Nou de esa época que daban pena. 

Estoy convencido que esas audiencias son en su mayoría desde la llegada de Xavi, primero por la expectación que generó y después por el buen juego y resultados conseguidos.

Y que el Madrid en el histórico sea el más visto es lo lógico y normal, ya dije antes que siendo el club con más seguidores en España debería ser siempre el más visto.


----------



## Andr3ws (15 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Que no hombre, que si estuviera frustrado no entraría en este hilo de madridistas para frustrarme aún más. Y repito, no veo muchos partidos del Madrid (sobretodo ni loco miro estos del grupo de la risa de la Champions) porque el fútbol del Madrid es aburrido y todos los partidos siguen el mismo guión por lo que se hacen previsibles.
> 
> Y veo que no soy el único que piensa así. De los 20 partidos más vistos por TV de la pasada Liga, 15 de ellos eran partidos del Barça, por solo 7 del Madrid. Y teniendo en cuenta que en España hay más aficionados blancos que barcelonistas (por lo que en teoría deberían ser siempre los partidos del Real Madrid los más vistos), eso significa que los aficionados del Madrid ven los partidos del Barcelona y en cambio los barcelonistas pasan de ver los partidos del Madrid.
> 
> ...



El año pasado con la distancia que sacaba el Madrid al segundo durante toda la segunda vuelta, hizo que la gente desenganchara porque los partidos no parecian importantes mientras se mantuviera la racha. No dejabas de hacer cosas en el fin de semana para ponerte a ver si el Madrid seguia a 15 o a 18 puntos del Barça.
Por otro lado, empezabas a ver el partido del Barça para ver si perdía y podías echarte unos LOLes.

Para terminar, ponme las audiencias de los partidos de CL, a ver como va el asunto por ahí.

Me gustaría saber las audiencias de los sistemas piratas...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Para terminar, ponme las audiencias de los partidos de CL, a ver como va el asunto por ahí.



Tengo que reconocer que el partido del Frankfurt lo vi hasta yo, y estuve a punto de ir al estadio con mi camiseta blanca y todo.


----------



## Paobas (15 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> "Massana parece estar cerrado, la incógnita se despeja, oñeku es un caso distinto reconoce butrageño"



Lo poco gusta, lo mucho cansa, conforero. Te pareces a Cruz y Raya cuando explotaron el "andeandará?" y el "ahora vas y lo cascas" hasta el hastío. Una broma, repetida hasta la saciedad pasa de causar gracia a causar rechazo.


----------



## Manero (15 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> El año pasado con la distancia que sacaba el Madrid al segundo durante toda la segunda vuelta, hizo que la gente desenganchara porque los partidos no parecian importantes mientras se mantuviera la racha. No dejabas de hacer cosas en el fin de semana para ponerte a ver si el Madrid seguia a 15 o a 18 puntos del Barça.
> Por otro lado, empezabas a ver el partido del Barça para ver si perdía y podías echarte unos LOLes.
> 
> Para terminar, ponme las audiencias de los partidos de CL, a ver como va el asunto por ahí.
> ...



Las eliminatorias de Champions seguro que rompieron audiencias, sobretodo los partidos de vuelta donde se decide la eliminatoría. Pero eso pasa siempre.

Lo que quiero hacer ver es que fuera de la burbuja de madridistas que ven los partidos de su equipo habitualmente, al espectador neutral no le interesan los partidos del Madrid por aburridos y previsibles. Y las audiencias lo confirman. Si hasta yo que soy un friki del fútbol no miro muchos de sus partidos.


----------



## Dr.Muller (15 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Claro que si, os poníais todos delante de la TV a disfrutar del espectáculo que daba el equipo de Koeman con los Demir, Abde y el Juglar a la cabeza. Si ni siquiera muchos culés veían esos partidos como demuestran las asistencias de público al Camp Nou de esa época que daban pena.
> 
> Estoy convencido que esas audiencias son en su mayoría desde la llegada de Xavi, primero por la expectación que generó y después por el buen juego y resultados conseguidos.
> 
> Y que el Madrid en el histórico sea el más visto es lo lógico y normal, ya dije antes que siendo el club con más seguidores en España debería ser siempre el más visto.



El jutgla ese va ahora de puta madre


----------



## Dr.Muller (15 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Lo poco gusta, lo mucho cansa, conforero. Te pareces a Cruz y Raya cuando explotaron el "andeandará?" y el "ahora vas y lo cascas" hasta el hastío. Una broma, repetida hasta la saciedad pasa de causar gracia a causar rechazo.



El típico cansino


----------



## Manero (15 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> El jutgla ese va ahora de puta madre



Ya, el Brujas va líder de su grupo de Champions y Jutgla fué nombrado MVP del partido del martes. Tengo ganas de ver los 2 partidos que vienen ahora del Brujas contra el Atleti.

Fué una cagada venderlo por tan solo 5M cuando había sido el pichichi de toda la 1ª Federación o como coño cojones se llame ahora la 2ªB, y en los partidos que jugó con el primer equipo trabajó mucho y marcó un par de goles.

#ElJuglarSelección


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Lo que quiero hacer ver es que fuera de la burbuja de madridistas que ven los partidos de su equipo habitualmente, al espectador neutral no le interesan los partidos del Madrid por aburridos y previsibles.



Esa eliminatoria del City, taaaaan aburrida, taaaaan previsible...


----------



## Manero (15 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Esa eliminatoria del City, taaaaan aburrida, taaaaan previsible...



Taliván que ya he dicho que las eliminatorias de Champions son una excepción y que ahí siempre hay emoción y audiencias millonarias.

Pero en este caso contra el City aburrido no, pero previsible muchísimo ya que el guión y el desenlace final lo sabíamos todos antes de que pasara: Baño futbolístico del City, ayudas arbitrales al Madrid durante toda la eliminatoría y acojone final de los ingleses con temblores de piernas incluidos en los últimos minutos donde llega al final el milagro y la remontada del Madrid.

Que esa película la hemos visto cientos de veces y la conocemos todos, pero que emocionante es eso no te lo niego.


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Taliván que ya he dicho que las eliminatorias de Champions son una excepción y que ahí siempre hay emoción y audiencias millonarias.
> 
> Pero en este caso contra el City aburrido no, pero previsible muchísimo ya que el guión y el desenlace final lo sabíamos todos antes de que pasara: Baño futbolístico del City, ayudas arbitrales al Madrid durante toda la eliminatoría y acojone final de los ingleses con temblores de piernas incluidos en los últimos minutos donde llega al final el milagro y la remontada del Madrid.
> 
> Que esa película la hemos visto cientos de veces y la conocemos todos, pero que emocionante es eso no te lo niego.



Manero, tu avatar con la 'M' es como CR7 llevando sus iniciales con la ropa. No sé muy bien como interpretarlo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> La temporada es larga y pueden venir mal dadás en forma de lesiones.
> Se rompe Hazard, se rompe Benzema y se te rompe Rodrygo y ¿a quien pones? ¿A Mariano?
> Empieza a jugarlo todo Ausencio y a marcar.
> 
> La cifra optimista era un ejemplo de una situación así, ¿que haces con él?



Viva el optimismo, que todos los males sean esos. Si se lesionan los tres el equipo se viene abajo, ccon Asencio y Hazard solos es ruina.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (15 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Claro que si, os poníais todos delante de la TV a disfrutar del espectáculo que daba el equipo de Koeman con los Demir, Abde y el Juglar a la cabeza. Si ni siquiera muchos culés veían esos partidos como demuestran las asistencias de público al Camp Nou de esa época que daban pena.
> 
> Estoy convencido que esas audiencias son en su mayoría desde la llegada de Xavi, primero por la expectación que generó y después por el buen juego y resultados conseguidos.
> 
> Y que el Madrid en el histórico sea el más visto es lo lógico y normal, ya dije antes que siendo el club con más seguidores en España debería ser siempre el más visto.



Un 


Manero dijo:


> Claro que si, os poníais todos delante de la TV a disfrutar del espectáculo que daba el equipo de Koeman con los Demir, Abde y el Juglar a la cabeza. Si ni siquiera muchos culés veían esos partidos como demuestran las asistencias de público al Camp Nou de esa época que daban pena.
> 
> Estoy convencido que esas audiencias son en su mayoría desde la llegada de Xavi, primero por la expectación que generó y después por el buen juego y resultados conseguidos.
> 
> Y que el Madrid en el histórico sea el más visto es lo lógico y normal, ya dije antes que siendo el club con más seguidores en España debería ser siempre el más visto.




Me encanta que tu propio subconsciente denigre a la cantera, es lo que todos pensamos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Esa eliminatoria del City, taaaaan aburrida, taaaaan previsible...




Es que todos los antimadridistas al ver la increíble champions que hizo el Madrid , ganando uno tras otro a cada campeón europeo , solo les quedaba la salida de lanzar el bulo de que el Madrid jugó mal y aburrido , porque no podían atacar al Madrid de ninguna otra forma.

Ese argumento además es ridículo: ¿como coño puede jugar mal el Madrid y así jugando mal ganar partido tras partido a todos los campeones europeos que juegan muy bien?

Lo penoso es que hay sectores del madridismo que se han creído el bulo de que el Madrid ganó a todos jugando mal.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Sep 2022)

podrá jugar benzemá contra el pateti?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Sep 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> podrá jugar benzemá contra el pateti?



Espero que no.

Eso es forzar su recuperación y posible recaída.

Ademas que es bueno seguir poniendo de titular a rodrygo para que coja minutos , y quizás probar a iker bravo que tanto decían que iba a jugar y luego nada , y seguro que hace bastante más que adelghazard mariano y asensio-ausencio

Prefiero que benzema este contra el farsa VARsa


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> podrá jugar benzemá contra el pateti?



lo mejor es que siga descansando y que luego no juegue con Francia en el parón

Podemos ganar al Atleti con Valverde


----------



## Manero (15 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Me encanta que tu propio subconsciente denigre a la cantera, es lo que todos pensamos.



Pues ninguno de esos 3 es canterano que todos llegaron ese mismo verano. El Juglar libre desde el Espanyol, Demir cedido y Abde fichado por poco desde el Hércules si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## xilebo (15 Sep 2022)

*El comentario de Guti sobre la camiseta del Barça que desatará las risas de los madridistas*

El exjugador del Real Madrid estuvo en El Chiringuito y habló sobre la nueva equipación del Barcelona y sobre si se la compraría.


----------



## Manero (15 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Manero, tu avatar con la 'M' es como CR7 llevando sus iniciales con la ropa. No sé muy bien como interpretarlo.



La explicación es mucho más sencilla. Soy un romántico del fútbol y mi camiseta favorita desde siempre es la Meyba que vestía el Barça en la época de Núñez. Y ese avatar es el logo de Meyba.

No hay rollos egocéntricos tipo CR o RDT.


----------



## Manero (15 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El comentario de Guti sobre la camiseta del Barça que desatará las risas de los madridistas*
> 
> El exjugador del Real Madrid estuvo en El Chiringuito y habló sobre la nueva equipación del Barcelona y sobre si se la compraría.


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Sep 2022)

Jaume Llopis: "El Barça va hacia una sociedad anónima, es irreversible"


Este profesor de economía y senador del Barça argumenta que el club acabará siendo propiedad de fondos de inversión por la incapacidad de devolver la deuda




www.viaempresa.cat







> Lo diré muy claro: el Barça va hacia una sociedad anónima, hacia una SAD, no queda otra solución. Es irreversible. A pesar de que Laporta ha dicho que, mientras él sea presidente el Barça no será una SAD, esta es la cuestión: desde mi punto de vista, creo que la deuda no se podrá devolver nunca a la vida, ni que se ganen diez champions seguidas. Si el equipo va bien, aguantarán los primeros años, pero llegará un momento en que los acreedores querrán que se les devuelva el capital y esto no será posible. Entonces estos acreedores se convertirán en los nuevos socios del FC Barcelona. Creo que, si las cosas van bien futbolísticamente, Laporta aguantará tres o cuatro años y, después, se llegará a un callejón sin salida: o SAD o liquidación. El Barça no desaparecerá nunca, pero se convertirá en una SAD.


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Sep 2022)

Florentino está tardando en subirle el sueldo y plantarle un contrato hasta el 2030.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Jaume Llopis: "El Barça va hacia una sociedad anónima, es irreversible"
> 
> 
> Este profesor de economía y senador del Barça argumenta que el club acabará siendo propiedad de fondos de inversión por la incapacidad de devolver la deuda
> ...




que se conviertan en lo que sea , pero que sea para su propia destrucción


----------



## feps (15 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Florentino está tardando en subirle el sueldo y plantarle un contrato hasta el 2030.



Calma. Valverde tiene contrato hasta 2027 y cláusula de 1.000 millones


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Jaume Llopis: "El Barça va hacia una sociedad anónima, es irreversible"
> 
> 
> Este profesor de economía y senador del Barça argumenta que el club acabará siendo propiedad de fondos de inversión por la incapacidad de devolver la deuda
> ...




o sino siempre siempre queda que el gobierno españordo los rescate, como hizo Franco


----------



## feps (15 Sep 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> o sino siempre siempre queda que el gobierno españordo los rescate, como hizo Franco



Con Franco había dinero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Lo poco gusta, lo mucho cansa, conforero. Te pareces a Cruz y Raya cuando explotaron el "andeandará?" y el "ahora vas y lo cascas" hasta el hastío. Una broma, repetida hasta la saciedad pasa de causar gracia a causar rechazo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (15 Sep 2022)

Ganando los dos partidos contra el Donuts seguramente estemos clasificados como primeros de forma matemática.

Por suerte, porque todos los equipos son mucho mejores que el nuestro y les tenemos que robar, eso sí.


----------



## El Juani (15 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Ganando los dos partidos contra el Donuts seguramente estemos clasificados como primeros de forma matemática.
> 
> Por suerte, porque todos los equipos son mucho mejores que el nuestro y les tenemos que robar, eso sí.



Sí, Ceferin es muy afín al Madrid, Florentino y las aspiraciones de éstos con la Superliga. Ya se demostró la temporada pasada con el temita del sorteo y en declaraciones durante todo el año.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Sí, Ceferin es muy afín al Madrid, Florentino y las aspiraciones de éstos con la Superliga. Ya se demostró la temporada pasada con el temita del sorteo y en declaraciones durante todo el año.



Ahora en serio.

Es posible que no veamos una super liga como tal, pero que hay negociaciones es innegable.

Ceferino parece menos toca pelotas con el Madrid, buen sorteo, sus declaraciones son menos imbeciles y al menos (luego se perdona claro) el PSG ha sido multado.

Todo esto es porque desde EEUU se comienza a invertir en la competicion, que es lo que querían financiando la super liga del Florencio, el mayor espectáculo del mundo (y que más dinero mueve) no podía pasar inadvertido para EEUU, primero controlando equipos como jnited o Liverpool (ahora también Chelsea) aunque los fondos petroleros de los Mohamed lo vieron antes, por suerte su poder se limita a 3 equipos también ( PSG, newcatle y city).

Está siendo una guerra abierta de la que nosotros nos enteramos lo justo, lo que está claro es que los americanos quieren su trozo de pastel (ya enjuiciaron a la FIFA por lo del mundial de los Mohamed entre otras cosas).

Veremos este año la Champions, ya es imposible decir que el Madrid no la puede ganar, después de lo del año pasado todo es posible, aunque honestamente city y Bayer están por encima.

Veremos en las eliminatorias con equipos Americanos y mohameds lo que ocurre respecto a arbitrajes y tal.


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora en serio.
> 
> Es posible que no veamos una super liga como tal, pero que hay negociaciones es innegable.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo con lo que dices en lo de la SuperLiga, pero ¿el Bayern por encima?. ¿Tienen a un par de jugadores que serían titulares en el Madrid?.


----------



## El Juani (15 Sep 2022)

Con un Mundial por medio, es todo una incógnita. A ver después de año nuevo cuántos futbolistas hay disponibles, lesionados, bajas, etc.


----------



## feps (15 Sep 2022)

Endrick parece el gran objetivo de cara a 2024. Todavía es un chaval, como lo eran Vinicius y Rodrygo cuando el Madrid les echó el lazo, pero a Floren le está funcionando muy bien el mercado sudamericano gracias a Juni Calafat. Ojalá siga la racha.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (15 Sep 2022)

Lewandowski le marcó de tacón al Valladolid. Y sin dejarla caer, le marcó un gol al Sevilla.

Y con el Bayern, no eran más que precipitaciones.


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Con un Mundial por medio, es todo una incógnita. A ver después de año nuevo cuántos futbolistas hay disponibles, lesionados, bajas, etc.



In Pintus we trust.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Sep 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Tu lo que eres es un llorica de mierda.
> 
> El Real Madrid representa la grandeza de España y del antiguo Imperio Español, la gallardía, la bravura y el honor del toro bravo, no tiene porque rebajarse a una banda de paletos endogamos de una aldeucha cagacorrales aue se odian a si mismos por ser españoles.



JOJOJO!

Qué *crack*!

*VIVASPAÑA, COÑO! ACOMPLEJAOS FUERA!*


----------



## Dr.Muller (15 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora en serio.
> 
> Es posible que no veamos una super liga como tal, pero que hay negociaciones es innegable.
> 
> ...



El city quizá si aunque el duelo militao - haaland sería epico
al Bayern no lo veo yo superior al Madrid


----------



## Dr.Muller (15 Sep 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> o sino siempre siempre queda que el gobierno españordo los rescate, como hizo Franco


----------



## Silluzollope (15 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Con un Mundial por medio, es todo una incógnita. A ver después de año nuevo cuántos futbolistas hay disponibles, lesionados, bajas, etc.



Yo creo que hasta el mundial va a ser una incógnita. Cuando son en verano los que están tocados tienen un mes para recuperarse y jugar, pero este va a ser el mundial de los suplentes y los jugadores de segunda fila que no van a llevar 3 meses de competición encima.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Sep 2022)

Benzema no irá con la selección. Ya ha salido la lista de Francia


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> El city quizá si aunque el duelo militao - haaland sería epico
> al Bayern no lo veo yo superior al Madrid



El City es el favorito nº1 sin duda. El PSG por primera vez está bien gestionado en los despachos y bien entrenado en el campo, para mí también tienen más que nosotros. En todo caso han empezado la temporada como un tiro.

Los demás (Bayern, Liverpool...) no los veo superiores, con la salvedad de que el Madrid depende mucho de dos jugadores muy mayores, y no hablo solo de lesiones.

Yo tampoco me vendría muy arriba, llevamos 8 de 8 pero hemos jugado con equipos bastante malos. Los mejores han sido Betis y Leipzig, que no son el Brasil del 70 precisamente, y nos ha costado ganarles en casa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Benzema no irá con la selección. Ya ha salido la lista de Francia



Estaba claro, está lesionado.


----------



## xilebo (15 Sep 2022)

*Camavinga no encuentra su sitio*

El favorito al Golden Boy ha empezado el año de puntillas, más tímido y menos brillante. Su sinergia con Tchouameni no termina de ser fluida. Ancelotti sigue apostando por él


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El City es el favorito nº1 sin duda. El PSG por primera vez está bien gestionado en los despachos y bien entrenado en el campo, para mí también tienen más que nosotros. En todo caso han empezado la temporada como un tiro.
> 
> Los demás (Bayern, Liverpool...) no los veo superiores, con la salvedad de que el Madrid depende mucho de dos jugadores muy mayores, y no hablo solo de lesiones.
> 
> Yo tampoco me vendría muy arriba, llevamos 8 de 8 pero hemos jugado con equipos bastante malos. Los mejores han sido Betis y Leipzig, que no son el Brasil del 70 precisamente, y nos ha costado ganarles en casa.



equipos "bastante malos" que contra el Madrid van a MUERTE, lo cual ya no les hace tan malos.

demostracion : practicamente todos esos partidos al Madrid le ha costado SUDOR Y LAGRIMAS ganarlos , algunos de ellos teniendo incluso que remontar porque iba perdiendo!!!

o sea que o el Madrid está muy mal por eso le cuesta tanto con esos equipos "bastante malos " (cosa que no es cierta) , o bien esos equipos a los que defines como bastante malos resulta que no lo eran tanto cuando jugaron contra el Madrid


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Benzema no irá con la selección. Ya ha salido la lista de Francia



Que alivio. Benzema es ejemplar. Otros habrían ido en su caso.


----------



## Roedr (15 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Camavinga no encuentra su sitio*
> 
> El favorito al Golden Boy ha empezado el año de puntillas, más tímido y menos brillante. Su sinergia con Tchouameni no termina de ser fluida. Ancelotti sigue apostando por él



yo creo que está fuera de su puesto, pero vamos, ni idea


----------



## feps (15 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Camavinga no encuentra su sitio*
> 
> El favorito al Golden Boy ha empezado el año de puntillas, más tímido y menos brillante. Su sinergia con Tchouameni no termina de ser fluida. Ancelotti sigue apostando por él



No es mediocentro defensivo, no es un 5. Camavinga es un centrocampista total con un potencial ofensivo extraordinario.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Camavinga no encuentra su sitio*
> 
> El favorito al Golden Boy ha empezado el año de puntillas, más tímido y menos brillante. Su sinergia con Tchouameni no termina de ser fluida. Ancelotti sigue apostando por él




AS(co) de antimadridistas desestabilizadores


----------



## xilebo (15 Sep 2022)

*Real Madrid el unico que salio con 3 puntos de UCL*


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> o sea que o el Madrid está muy mal por eso le cuesta tanto con esos equipos "bastante malos " (cosa que no es cierta) , o bien esos equipos a los que defines como bastante malos resulta que no lo eran tanto cuando jugaron contra el Madrid



Si te cuesta ganar a un equipo que va a acabar la temporada entre el puesto 13 y el 20, la navaja de Occam dice que la explicación más sencilla es que no somos tan buenos, no que los equipos malos SIEMPRE juegan mejor contra el Madrid que contra los otros 18 equipos.

Con la posible excepción del Almería, que perdió a su mejor jugador después de ese partido.

Ojo, que yo no le pongo ningún pero al principio de temporada del Madrid, me parece excelente, pero prevengo contra sacar demasiadas conclusiones sobre si nos hace mejores o peores que el Bayern de Munich.


----------



## ccc (15 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Camavinga no encuentra su sitio*
> 
> El favorito al Golden Boy ha empezado el año de puntillas, más tímido y menos brillante. Su sinergia con Tchouameni no termina de ser fluida. Ancelotti sigue apostando por él



Los periodistas siempre lanzando mierda:

- Camavinga ha jugado muy buenos partidos en pretemporada y en la liga: Es de largo ya nuestro mejor centrocampista.
- Camavinga es como Valverde: No se sabe cual es su verdadera posicion (interior, pivote, box2box,...), pero no tiene ninguna deficiencia como para que sea lo que el entrenador desee (para tener 19 anyos).
- Camavinga tiene que jugar con regularidad porque solo asi encontrara su sitio en el equipo, encontrara automatismos.

Me jode bastante, porque creo que un equipo jugando con este y Tchou de doble pivote, con Odegaard y con Valverde en la medular, tendriamos el mejor mediocentro para los proximos 7 anyos.

No os preocupeis con Camavinga, Carletto lo esta probando en diferentes posiciones y yo creo que con el tiempo, Camavinga puede llegar a ser un verdadero joker en el medio del campo.

Y como dije ayer, el que hizo un partido lamentable ayer fue Alaba, que no aporto nada en el ataque, con lo que me queda claro que Mendy es 100% el lateral izquierdo titular: Uno de los 3 (Militao, Alaba y Rüdiger) se queda en el banco

Y como siempre el gordo seboso de Relanyo diciendo mierda (esta vez de Rüdiger): Ayer me quede flipando con la salida de pelota de Rüdiger, exagerando mucho, es lo mas parecido que he visto desde Hierro en el madrid: Estoy muy contento por el momento de que lo tengamos en el equipo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Si te cuesta ganar a un equipo que va a acabar la temporada entre el puesto 13 y el 20, la navaja de Occam dice que la explicación más sencilla es que no somos tan buenos, no que los equipos malos SIEMPRE juegan mejor contra el Madrid que contra los otros 18 equipos.



la mayoria de los equipos de la liga y algunos de champions , cuando juegan contra el Madrid juegan a MUERTE y mejor que cuando juegan contra otros.

esto es el axioma number 1 de la navaja de occam.



ejemplo liga:

equipos de la liga filiales del Farsa VARsa que contra el Madrid juegan a MUERTE jugando mejor que contra otros equipos :
sevilla , valencia , mallorca , villarreal , gerona , real sociedad


equipos de la liga que no son filiales del Farsa VARsa pero que igualmente contra el Madrid juegan a MUERTE jugando mejor que contra otros equipos : espanllol , atletico madrid , osasuna , almeria , getafe , valladolid


equipos de la liga que juegan igual de fuerte contra el Madrid que contra los demas equipos :
betis, elche , athletic bilbao , rayo , celta , cadiz




ejemplo champions:

el partido de ayer contra el leipzig : repartian patadas , empujones , agarrones , ..., corrian como locos a MUERTE , y algunos jugadores del lepizig se encararon contra jugadores del Madrid : ejemplo el defensa de ellos Raum contra Valverde cuando el defensa le ganó una carrera : le dio un pequeño empujón burlandose de valverde : ahí hay rabia antimadridista amigo , si no lo ves, pues vale.
(la rabia de valverde al celebrar su gol mirando al tio del leipzig , era precisamente respuesta a lo que le hizo el del leipizg minutos antes)

este mismo leipzig que en casa contra el shkatar perdió 1-4


----------



## Gorrión (15 Sep 2022)

Todos lo años los llorones de siempre porque un partido no sale como gusta a sus señorías.

Que asco de madridismo moderno.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el partido de ayer contra el leipzig : repartian patadas , empujones , agarrones , ..., corrian como locos a MUERTE , y algunos jugadores del lepizig se encararon contra jugadores del Madrid : ejemplo el central de ellos contra Valverde cuando el central le ganó una carrera : ahí hay rabia antimadridista amigo , si no lo ves, pues vale.



Espero que no estés acusando a un equipo de Champions de intentar ganar un partido. Sería muy grave eso.

Qué coño de rabia antimadridista va a tener un alemán random, que además es hasta internacional, el mundo no gira alrededor del Madrid.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Espero que no estés acusando a un equipo de Champions de intentar ganar un partido. Sería muy grave eso.
> 
> Qué coño de rabia antimadridista va a tener un alemán random, que además es hasta internacional, el mundo no gira alrededor del Madrid.




como no tienes argumentos , ahora usas la falacia , y dices que no vaya a acusar a un equipo de champions de querer ganar.

no mira tio , que me expliques por que este leipizg anoche puso contra las cuerdas al Real Madrid en el bernabeu, donde hasta el minuto 80 se iba 0-0, ademas del leipizg sin venir a cuento repartir: patadas, empujones, agarrones, .. , al mismo tiempo que hace una semana este mismo leipzig pierde en su casa en alemania 1-4 contra el temible shakhtar donetsk.



y ya de paso explica el ultimo parrafo que te ponia de ejemplo:

raum empujando y encarandose contra valverde por el simple hecho de ganarle una carrera.
valverde en respuesta , cuando mete gol , se gira hacia el y celebra el gol soltando toda la rabia recibida.

y raum no es un aleman random , el resto del leipizg estaban igual ¿o escuchaste el partido por la radio?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> como no tienes argumentos , ahora usas la falacia , y dices que no vaya a acusar a un equipo de champions de querer ganar.
> 
> no mira tio , que me expliques por que este leipizg anoche puso contra las cuerdas al Real Madrid en el bernabeu, donde hasta el minuto 80 se iba 0-0, ademas del leipizg sin venir a cuento repartir: patadas, empujones, agarrones, .. , al mismo tiempo que hace una semana este mismo leipzig pierde en su casa en alemania 1-4 contra el temible shakhtar donetsk.
> 
> ...



Se te olvida contar de que después de tener un inicio de temporada lamentable, el Leipzig echó al entrenador que perdió con el Shaktar el otro día.

Vi el partido entero. El Leipzig ayer jugó normal, como tiene que jugar un equipo bueno pero sobre el papel inferior fuera de casa, y viendo la primera parte se pudo poner por delante perfectamente. El Celtic sin ir más lejos jugó así el otro día, pero como son muy malos no se lo echamos en cara, el pecado del Leipzig aparentemente es que además de jugar así son lo suficientemente buenos para haber ganado.

Decir que Raum es un antimadridista es una chorrada como un piano, es como si me acusas a mí de odiar al Panathinaikos porque soy del Olympiakos de toda la vida. Tiene pinta de jugador plasta, como los hay a patadas en cualquier equipo. Rüdiger sin ir más lejos es bastante parecido.

Al final lo que pasa con tu lógica es que si el Madrid juega bien, pues bien, y si juega mal, pues también bien, porque el otro equipo se esforzó demasiado. Eso lo único que hace es evitar la autocrítica.


----------



## El amigo (15 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Hace muuuuchos años que el factor Bernabéu no es diferencial para el Madrid, señores. Durante la última década al menos, así ha sido. Me fío mucho más del Madrid visitante, sobre todo ante los grandes, que como local. Consultad números si queréis. De hecho, me da más temor la visita culé al Bernabéu que viceversa, donde el Madrid sólo ha perdido 1 vez en 9 visitas. Por qué creéis que pasa esto? No es nada común.



La Champions del año pasado desmiente eso. Aunque la verdad es que contra el Barca curiosamente sí ha sucedido .


----------



## Paobas (15 Sep 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> La Champions del año pasado desmiente eso. Aunque la verdad es que contra el Barca curiosamente sí ha sucedido .



La Champions te dice que mientras el Madrid gana con soltura fuera a Juves, Chelseas y Bayerns, en el Bernabéu en la vuelta pasa las de Caín contra esos rivales. La liga te dice que mientras en los campos de ATM y FCB pierde poquísimo y es superior, en casa gana bastante menos y pidiendo la hora. Consulta datos si no me crees. En la copa del 2019, tras el 1-1 de ida en el Camp Nou, le dije a un amigo merengue que por el Bernabéu no iba a ser lo de pasar a la final cuando me hablaba de noche mágica. Qué pasó? 0-3 y adiós. Si no te has dado cuenta aún, es porque no quieres.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Se te olvida contar de que después de tener un inicio de temporada lamentable, el Leipzig echó al entrenador que perdió con el Shaktar el otro día.
> 
> Vi el partido entero. El Leipzig ayer jugó normal, como tiene que jugar un equipo bueno pero sobre el papel inferior fuera de casa, y viendo la primera parte se pudo poner por delante perfectamente. El Celtic sin ir más lejos jugó así el otro día, pero como son muy malos no se lo echamos en cara, el pecado del Leipzig aparentemente es que además de jugar así son lo suficientemente buenos para haber ganado.
> 
> ...




pero hombre no pongas la excusa del entrenador que no cuela.
los jugadores del leipzig han sido los mismos que hace UNA SEMANA perdieron en casa 1-4 contra el shaktar, y era champions tambien jugandose el pase a octavos, no un amistoso.
¿o me quieres decir que el entrenador de hace UNA SEMANA les dijo a los del leipzig de no esforzarse a tope contra el shaktar en casa?
¿o es que me quieres decir que el shaktar es mucho mejor que el Madrid?
veengaa...


que digas que ayer el leipzig jugó normal es el colmo de la manipulacion.
mira tio : anoche contra el Madrid el leipzig corrian , presionaban , se esforzaban como si fuera el fin del mundo , y encima daban: patadas , empujones , agarrones , que no venian a cuento , y tu a esto le llamas jugar normal. vaaalee...


en cuanto al ejemplo de raum y su evidente antimadridismo rabia etc demostrado en el campo (lo mismo que varios otros jugadores del leipizig) , y que tu dices tambien que no es antimadridismo sino algo normal , estoy esperando desde ahora mismo que me pongas imagenes de raum en otros partidos encarandose con algun rival y agarrando del brazo al rival , por simplemente haberle ganado una carrera : eso le hizo a valverde.

tranquilo , yo te pongo mis imagenes :
minuto 0:40 , 0:50



y yo no he dicho en ningun momento que el Madrid anoche jugó bien.
el Madrid anoche jugó la primera mitad en plan coleguita pasota : o sea mal, y en la segunda empezó a ya jugar mas en serio.
lo cual no quita para que el leipzig desde el minuto 1 jugaron a MUERTE contra el Madrid.


ya solo falta que hablando de la liga , digas que : sevilla, valencia , mallorca , villarreal , gerona, ... , no son filiales del Farsa , y que no juegan contra el Madrid a MUERTE , cuando es evidente cómo contra otros equipos bajan el ritmo , empezando contra su Farsa.

mira tio , paso de seguir respondiendote eh? adeu


----------



## feps (15 Sep 2022)

El Atleti vuelve a oler a equipo segundón.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Atleti vuelve a oler a equipo segundón.



@artemis
@barullo 
@Edge2


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Sep 2022)

Una gran parte de las esperanzas de los alemanes para pasar adelante pasaban por sacar un punto o tres en el Bernaneu. Hasta el 80 lo han visto posible. No les déis mas vueltas.


----------



## fachacine (15 Sep 2022)

Relaño es lo más vomitivo del periodismo deportivo, y mira que tiene rivalidad, pero como él ninguno.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> mira tio , paso de seguir respondiendote eh? adeu



Venga, adeu


----------



## seven up (15 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Atleti vuelve a oler a equipo segundón.



Vamos que le vuelven a morder.


----------



## feps (15 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Relaño es lo más vomitivo del periodismo deportivo, y mira que tiene rivalidad, pero como él ninguno.



Relaño echó del AS a Juanma Trueba porque sabía escribir.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (15 Sep 2022)

Alaba al lateral debe hacerse en partidos en los que en el minuto 70 estés empatado a cero en casa y el rival esté encerrado. 
Ayer se vio que, más allá de que ya no le da el físico para tanto sube y baja, se la pela el defender cuando está en esa posición. 
Es un poco la de Alexander Arnold el otro día defendiendo con la mirada dando a entender que él sólo juega hacia arriba.
No sabemos la suerte que tenemos con Mendy, y eso que a veces te hace alguna cafrada como el domingo, pero salvo Davies (y éste es otro perfil) el resto de laterales izquierdos están a eones del francés. 
Hasta al necio de Deschamps ya no le queda otra que rendirse a la evidencia y ya ha empezado a convocarle (igual que a Camavinga). Ojo que en un aspirante a campeón del próximo Mundial tenemos a 4 probables titulares.


----------



## el ruinas II (15 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> La Champions te dice que mientras el Madrid gana con soltura fuera a Juves, Chelseas y Bayerns, en el Bernabéu en la vuelta pasa las de Caín contra esos rivales. La liga te dice que mientras en los campos de ATM y FCB pierde poquísimo y es superior, en casa gana bastante menos y pidiendo la hora. Consulta datos si no me crees. En la copa del 2019, tras el 1-1 de ida en el Camp Nou, le dije a un amigo merengue que por el Bernabéu no iba a ser lo de pasar a la final cuando me hablaba de noche mágica. Qué pasó? 0-3 y adiós. Si no te has dado cuenta aún, es porque no quieres.



es que la "aficion" que va al cuernabeu no va precisamente a animar al equipo, mas bien parece que van a pasarle factura a los jugadores que les dicen relaño, manu carroña o cualquier otro periodista de mierda y a comer pipas


----------



## Dave Bowman (15 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> equipos "bastante malos" que contra el Madrid van a MUERTE, lo cual ya no les hace tan malos.
> 
> demostracion : practicamente todos esos partidos al Madrid le ha costado SUDOR Y LAGRIMAS ganarlos , algunos de ellos teniendo incluso que remontar porque iba perdiendo!!!
> 
> o sea que o el Madrid está muy mal por eso le cuesta tanto con esos equipos "bastante malos " (cosa que no es cierta) , o bien esos equipos a los que defines como bastante malos resulta que no lo eran tanto cuando jugaron contra el Madrid



Y el Madrid no va a muerte o que? 

El asunto es que cualquier equipo de medio pelo q tenga relativamente las cosas claras o un simple plan de juego os las haga pasar putas.

Siempre teneis una excusa. Y esto es año tras año, no es cosa de los ultimos meses ni nada asi.

Si por algo dicen q no os admira nadie ni ganando 3 champions seguidas. O como la del año pasado, q despues de cada ronda estaban prensa y aficionados hablando de "no tiene explicación". Luego todos a Cibilis a gritar "somos los reyes de Europa". Es como el chiste q se cuenta solo.

Pero bueno, menos mal q os ha tocado ese grupo de mierda que aun jugando como llevais haciendolo 20 años os da para ir pasando la fase. Luego espiritu de juanito y poco más.


----------



## feps (15 Sep 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Y el Madrid no va a muerte o que?
> 
> El asunto es que cualquier equipo de medio pelo q tenga relativamente las cosas claras o un simple plan de juego os las haga pasar putas.
> 
> ...



La envidia es el pecado capital de los españoles.


----------



## Dave Bowman (15 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> La envidia es el pecado capital de los españoles.



Envidia de que? de las remontadas en el ultimo minuto despues de que os bailen todo el partido? No me hagas descojonarme en tu cara anda.

No me digas que estás en tu casa creyendote que el resto de equipos admiran el juego del Madrid, o algo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Sep 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Y el Madrid no va a muerte o que?
> 
> El asunto es que cualquier equipo de medio pelo q tenga relativamente las cosas claras o un simple plan de juego os las haga pasar putas.
> 
> ...




las 14 , especialmente la 14 , te está taladrando tu culo.

necesitas hemoal : pomada rectal


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Sep 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Envidia de que? de las remontadas en el ultimo minuto despues de que os bailen todo el partido? No me hagas descojonarme en tu cara anda.
> 
> No me digas que estás en tu casa creyendote que el resto de equipos admiran el juego del Madrid, o algo.




jajajaj otro culo del farsa lleno de rabia odio y envidia que nos quiere colar su propaganda de que el Madrid ganó a todos los campeones de europa jugando mal.

que te den pa ya so y a tu Farsa VARsa mas aun

el Madrid jugó como nunca de bien : una champions historica que ningun equipo del mundo ha conseguido ni siquiera soñar


----------



## feps (15 Sep 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Envidia de que? de las remontadas en el ultimo minuto despues de que os bailen todo el partido? No me hagas descojonarme en tu cara anda.
> 
> No me digas que estás en tu casa creyendote que el resto de equipos admiran el juego del Madrid, o algo.



O algo.


----------



## feps (15 Sep 2022)

Amancio Amaro es el nuevo presidente de honor del Real Madrid


El próximo 2 de octubre, la Junta directiva que preside Florentino Pérez propondrá a la Asamblea de socios compromisarios la ratificación de Amancio Amaro (82 años) como presidente




www.marca.com


----------



## Gorrión (15 Sep 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Envidia de que? de las remontadas en el ultimo minuto despues de que os bailen todo el partido? No me hagas descojonarme en tu cara anda.
> 
> No me digas que estás en tu casa creyendote que el resto de equipos admiran el juego del Madrid, o algo.



¿Y este subnormal?


----------



## feps (15 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Y este subnormal?



Se habrá tomado el ColaCao y a dormir.


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Sep 2022)

Curioso.


----------



## Dave Bowman (15 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> las 14 , especialmente la 14 , te está taladrando tu culo.
> 
> necesitas hemoal : pomada rectal



Buena respuesta de retrasado mental. A la altura del post q te citaba antes


----------



## El Juani (15 Sep 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Envidia de que? de las remontadas en el ultimo minuto despues de que os bailen todo el partido? No me hagas descojonarme en tu cara anda.
> 
> No me digas que estás en tu casa creyendote que el resto de equipos admiran el juego del Madrid, o algo.



El único que en el global jugó mejor que el Madrid fue el City. El resto de eliminatorias ya te digo a ti que hay partidos en la ida y en la vuelta donde no es así y no es lo que dices de bailes ni meneos ni nada por el estilo; te pongo el partido contra el Chelsea o el del PSG que por el juego de Mbappé una parte se la llevó el equipo parisino pero la 2ª parte nanai de la china, con exhibición de Benzemá. 

Aunque no fuera así, si la peña se le asoma el mojonaco cada vez que ve el escudo en el pecho del Madrid, pues es lo que toca y eso se lo ha ganado a fuego el equipo blanco, guste a quien le guste y rabie a quien le rabie. Pero comentarios como el tuyo y muchos otros, no aquí en burbuja, sino en otros foros, twitter y redes sociales denota esa frustración interna, rabia o como quieras llamarlo porque veis que el Madrid hizo, hace y hará cosas que no verás en otros equipos. Podrá jugar mejor o peor, tendrá mejor o peor equipo y jugadores, tendrá sinvergüenzas en las gradas o en los despachos, que no lo sé, pero va a competir como nadie y la seguridad, confianza y actitud (y aptitudes) que tiene esta plantilla actual hace de que te gane partidos como sea. 

Pero reconozco y puede entender que dé corage, rabia, envidia y se te hinchen los huevos ver como ni sacando justificaciones absurdas, acortando ratios de tiempo para intentar hacer ver que se gana más títulos que mi rival favoreciendo mis intereses, cuando la historia es la que es, que sacando historias añejas para intentar ridiculizar, etc, etc, etc. lo único que hacéis es engrandecer todavía más lo que es este club.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> cuando la historia es la que es, que sacando historias añejas para intentar ridiculizar, etc, etc, etc. lo único que hacéis es engrandecer todavía más lo que es este club.



En otros sitios la cruzada la tienen contra el CSKA, que tiene más copas que ellos en las secciones: que si el hockey patines es más importante que el de hielo (mentira ridiculísima), que el ajedrez no es un deporte de alcance mundial...

Como es el CSKA no pueden sacar a Franco.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Curioso.



¿Qué dice? Yo es que no le pienso dedicar ocho minutos de mi vida al calvo pesadito.


----------



## El Juani (16 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> En otros sitios la cruzada la tienen contra el CSKA, que tiene más copas que ellos en las secciones: que si el hockey patines es más importante que el de hielo (mentira ridiculísima), que el ajedrez no es un deporte de alcance mundial...
> 
> Como es el CSKA no pueden sacar a Franco.



Hubo una discusión hace años en NeoGAF al respecto. Un foro americano tocho que después muchos se fueron y crearon Resetera. Hay discusiones de ese estilo muchas veces y personalmente es algo que se me escapa con el tema de las secciones.


----------



## barullo (16 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> @artemis
> @barullo
> @Edge2



Ahora ya como quién dice no pasa nada con los controles que hay en los estadios

Si fueran los 70/80 le tiraban de todo cascos de botella, metralla etc. a la primera falta de respeto...

Y entonces no había comités de competición ni pollas en vinagre que te cerraran el campo así como ahora.

También es verdad que en aquella época había una deportividad y respeto a pesar de la rivalidad que ahora no existe. Los clubs no dejaban que un jugador faltara al respeto a la afición en el estadio rival. Y otra cosa que contribuía bastante es que los jugadores eran amigos fuera del campo que se veían/encontraban a cenar en los restaurantes de Madrid.

Incluso saliendo a hostias como en aquella final del barsa-athletic luego por lo menos los de la selección eran amigos y no habia grupitos.

Ronaldo en los 70 hubiera acabado escalabrado más de una vez como Juanito en Belgrado unicamente por su culpa.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Qué dice? Yo es que no le pienso dedicar ocho minutos de mi vida al calvo pesadito.



Hablan de las camisetas que hizo Umbro para el Madrid, entre otras cosas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Sep 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Hubo una discusión hace años en NeoGAF al respecto. Un foro americano tocho que después muchos se fueron y crearon Resetera. Hay discusiones de ese estilo muchas veces y personalmente es algo que se me escapa con el tema de las secciones.



No es que se escape. Es que, salvo a ellos, no le importa a nadie una puta mierda. 

Aparte de que el FCB se ha hecho un nombre en secciones a partir de la era Núñez y parasitando y jodiendo al resto del deporte catalán a base de talonario. Cuando el club no estaba tan politizado eso era algo que en Cataluña se sabía.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> jajajaj otro culo del farsa lleno de rabia odio y envidia que nos quiere colar su propaganda de que el Madrid ganó a todos los campeones de europa jugando mal.
> 
> que te den pa ya so y a tu Farsa VARsa mas aun
> 
> el Madrid jugó como nunca de bien : una champions historica que ningun equipo del mundo ha conseguido ni siquiera soñar



Subnormal del Mandril giñándose del Barça.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ahora ya como quién dice no pasa nada con los controles que hay en los estadios
> 
> Si fueran los 70/80 le tiraban de todo cascos de botella, metralla etc. a la primera falta de respeto...
> 
> ...



Vives en el mundo de la piruleta, tío. Las burradas que he visto yo en los estadios del tardofranquismo.

Una vez estuvieron a punto de cerrar hasta el Bernabeu. Edito: diciembre de 1980.

Sobre las faltas de respeto, el problema es que en general las aficiones radicales han ido siendo controladas, y la gente normal traga más. Si a ti te produce orgullo que en las gradas del Atlético todavía hay grupos organizados de asesinos y mafiosos que se enfrentan y amenazan hasta a sus propios jugadores, y que esos cafres son los que deciden lo que es una falta de respeto, bueno, pues a mí no me produciría orgullo. Laporta se cargó a los boixos y sólo por eso me merece un respeto que la famiglia Gil y Corleone-Marín no me merecen.

Recordemos que a los gamberros en el fútbol mundial se les dictó sentencia desde lo de Heysel, porque esa gente y esas actitudes, si no se las persigue, acaban asesinando. A decenas. Lo que pasa es que ha transcurrido tanto tiempo que la gente ha ido olvidando el peligro. Los primeros los imbéciles corruptos de la UEFA que van a volver a permitir estadios con graderíos de pie.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Sep 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Vamos que le vuelven a morder.



JAJAJAJA cada vez que veo esta foto me descojono... la cara de vinicius es un poema: árbitro pero que puta mierda es esta? que me está mordiendo la cabeza!!! y el otro ñam ñam ñam...


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Sep 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Y el Madrid no va a muerte o que?
> 
> El asunto es que cualquier equipo de medio pelo q tenga relativamente las cosas claras o un simple plan de juego os las haga pasar putas.
> 
> ...



PUes lo que no se entiende porque no hacen los demás lo mismo para ganar, tiene que ser un misterio insondable. GAnar 3 champions seguidas debe ser muy fácil, tan fácil que solo lo ha hecho un equipo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Vives en el mundo de la piruleta, tío. Las burradas que he visto yo en los estadios del tardofranquismo.
> 
> Una vez estuvieron a punto de cerrar hasta el Bernabeu. Edito: diciembre de 1980.
> 
> ...



Le pondrá tener entrenadores y jugadores que se cagan con delincuentes como el frente atlético, que mataron a dos personas, eso son los aficionados que hacen que la gente joven y niños vayan al fútbol. Como dices hubo unos años brutales y en varios paises la gente dejo de ir por estos mierdas de aficionados. Ah, y muchos de esos superaficionados entraban de gorra, les regalaban los equipos las entradas. Lo mejor que hicieron BArcalona y Madrid fue borrar los ultras, pero CERezone, fiel a sus prácticas mafiosas es m´sa de ese estilo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Sep 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Envidia de que? de las remontadas en el ultimo minuto despues de que os bailen todo el partido? No me hagas descojonarme en tu cara anda.
> 
> No me digas que estás en tu casa creyendote que el resto de equipos admiran el juego del Madrid, o algo.



NO, todos admiran los títulos, poqrue los equipos grandes juegan para ganar títulos, se que te es difícil comprender, pero es así. Ahora le preguntas a los aficionados de fuera que si quieren ganar 3 champions seguidas o la del año pasado como lo hizo el Madrid, seguro que te dicen que no, que ellos han inventado el fútbol y que lo importante es el estilo.
Perdemos 7-0 pero lo importante es la posesión. Quiero pensar que en verdad no te crees lo que escribes, pero joderse por los triunfos de equipos de fútbol no merece la pena.


----------



## Dave Bowman (16 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> NO, todos admiran los títulos, poqrue los equipos grandes juegan para ganar títulos, se que te es difícil comprender, pero es así. Ahora le preguntas a los aficionados de fuera que si quieren ganar 3 champions seguidas o la del año pasado como lo hizo el Madrid, seguro que te dicen que no, que ellos han inventado el fútbol y que lo importante es el estilo.
> Perdemos 7-0 pero lo importante es la posesión. Quiero pensar que en verdad no te crees lo que escribes, pero joderse por los triunfos de equipos de fútbol no merece la pena.



Eso de q admiran los títulos solo no te lo crees ni tú. Bueno, en realidad es lo único q te queda creer para que el cuento encaje en tu cabeza.

Si hasta cuando estaba Mou os veíais obligados a decir lo de Puta madre que era tener una plantilla ultramillonaria y jugar al contragolpe, como el Logroñés de los 90….

O lo de comparar a Penaldo con Messi

Pero vamos, que si. Que tenéis razón. Sobre todo lo deben admirar los abonados que pagan el pastizal q paga para ver bodriazos como el del Leizpig, o que coló, cualquier partido al azar del Madrid de los últimos 15/20 años

En fin, viendo los mierdones de partidos del madrid no ibais a estar diciendo q lo importante era jugar decente teniendo una plantilla a la carta. Claro.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Sep 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Eso de q admiran los títulos solo no te lo crees ni tú. Bueno, en realidad es lo único q te queda creer para que el cuento encaje en tu cabeza.
> 
> Si hasta cuando estaba Mou os veíais obligados a decir lo de Puta madre que era tener una plantilla ultramillonaria y jugar al contragolpe, como el Logroñés de los 90….
> 
> ...



Claro, los equipos juegan por gusto, invierten cifras millonarias por la posesión, lo de ganar en el deporte es secundario(lo dicen los perdedores).
El Madrid ha jugado a todo tipo de estilos, lo marcan los jugadores, es de lógica.
Sobre Messi, el niño de ls hormonas lleva años acabado en Europa, mientras Ronaldo con dos años más marcaba goles en finales de champions ganaba 3 seguidas, a partir de los 30 años Messi co braba como EStrella para marcar goles a equipos de bajo nivel ,, bueno,cobraba más que nadie para hacer menos que otros. Tuvo uno años extraordinarios, eso si, ultraprotegido mediaticamente, con su mafia de familia que largaba a quien lo criticase y arbitral, el intocable. El año pasado se arrastró en el PSG, este año está el mundial, ahora ya se verá después del mundial y claro, con 35 años y sin su velocidad de arrancada, no se puden esperar milagros.
Seguro que el Barcelona se ha gastado lo que no tenía para jugar bien, no es para ganar títulos, y lógicamente en tu cabeza el Madrid no jugó bien, como le pasó a Juan Cruz un día en una final contra Capello, 4-0 contra un equipo que no sabía jugar al fútbol. Gnaron 1----0 de falta y gracias su primera copa de Europa, pero no lo celebró nadie, porque no jugaron bien. Encima ese equipo desapareció del primer nivel.

NO le escribas a la gente como si tuviese 5 años, que pareces la fábula de la zorra y las uvas.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Sep 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Eso de q admiran los títulos solo no te lo crees ni tú. Bueno, en realidad es lo único q te queda creer para que el cuento encaje en tu cabeza.
> 
> Si hasta cuando estaba Mou os veíais obligados a decir lo de Puta madre que era tener una plantilla ultramillonaria y jugar al contragolpe, como el Logroñés de los 90….
> 
> ...




¿crees que nos vamos a tragar vuestra propaganda de culos del farsa VARsa y antimadridista de que el Madrid juega mal?

¿y de que el Madrid jugó mal y asi ganó a todos los campeones de europa que juegan muy bien?



sigues escocido eehh?? puufff cómo tienen los culos del farsa VARsa metida la 14 por el culo jojojo

aun no te has empezado a echar??


----------



## feps (16 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Claro, los equipos juegan por gusto, invierten cifras millonarias por la posesión, lo de ganar en el deporte es secundario(lo dicen los perdedores).
> El Madrid ha jugado a todo tipo de estilos, lo marcan los jugadores, es de lógica.
> Sobre Messi, el niño de ls hormonas lleva años acabado en Europa, mientras Ronaldo con dos años más marcaba goles en finales de champions ganaba 3 seguidas, a partir de los 30 años Messi co braba como EStrella para marcar goles a equipos de bajo nivel ,, bueno,cobraba más que nadie para hacer menos que otros. Tuvo uno años extraordinarios, eso si, ultraprotegido mediaticamente, con su mafia de familia que largaba a quien lo criticase y arbitral, el intocable. El año pasado se arrastró en el PSG, este año está el mundial, ahora ya se verá después del mundial y claro, con 35 años y sin su velocidad de arrancada, no se puden esperar milagros.
> Seguro que el Barcelona se ha gastado lo que no tenía para jugar bien, no es para ganar títulos, y lógicamente en tu cabeza el Madrid no jugó bien, como le pasó a Juan Cruz un día en una final contra Capello, 4-0 contra un equipo que no sabía jugar al fútbol. Gnaron 1----0 de falta y gracias su primera copa de Europa, pero no lo celebró nadie, porque no jugaron bien. Encima ese equipo desapareció del primer nivel.
> ...



El IGNORE es nuestro amigo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Y este subnormal?



Respeto por los subnormales, este es aficionado del Cagalona, me imagino, al menos destila antimadridismo, lo cual es penoso.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ahora ya como quién dice no pasa nada con los controles que hay en los estadios
> 
> Si fueran los 70/80 le tiraban de todo cascos de botella, metralla etc. a la primera falta de respeto...
> 
> ...



Ya, Barullo, pero dejaban a asesinos sueltos, como el puto Goikoetxea, para que lesionaran a todo Cristo.

Recuerdo las imágenes del partido aquel del Barça contra el Bilbao, con Migueli metiendo una patada voladora en la espalda a uno del Bilbao, con un cariño especial, y eso que nunca he sido violento sin necesidad extrema, pero ese día más hostias les tenían que haber dado a los putos etarras.

Y vosotros, el tal Toni, hasta Solozábal y López decían que era un asesino hasta en los entrenamientos.



el ruinas II dijo:


> es que la "aficion" que va al cuernabeu no va precisamente a animar al equipo, mas bien parece que van a pasarle factura a los jugadores que les dicen relaño, manu carroña o cualquier otro periodista de mierda y a comer pipas



VROOTAL.

Es verdac que hay pocos equipos que tengan una grada joven que valga la pena y no sea como las de hace un par de décadas.

Lo del PIPABEU como lo llamaos por aquí es simplemente acojonante.


----------



## filets (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## El chepa (16 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Amancio Amaro es el nuevo presidente de honor del Real Madrid
> 
> 
> El próximo 2 de octubre, la Junta directiva que preside Florentino Pérez propondrá a la Asamblea de socios compromisarios la ratificación de Amancio Amaro (82 años) como presidente
> ...



De los ilustres queda vivo Santamaría y algún otro secundario. No sé cómo estará a sus 92 tacos, pero para lo que le queda en el convento igual le podrían haber nombrado a él. Por edad y palmarés también podría haber estado ahí Santisteban (85). Amancio (82) quizá esté aún un poco verde para el puesto.

En cualquier caso, me gusta cómo gestiona estas cosas S.A.R. don Florentino.


----------



## feps (16 Sep 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> De los ilustres queda vivo Santamaría y algún otro secundario. No sé cómo estará a sus 92 tacos, pero para lo que le queda en el convento igual le podrían haber nombrado a él. Por edad y palmarés también podría haber estado ahí Santisteban (85). Amancio (82) quizá esté aún un poco verde para el puesto.
> 
> En cualquier caso, me gusta cómo gestiona estas cosas S.A.R. don Florentino.



Yo creo que Florentino busca que al menos en teoría puedan durar cinco años. No descarto que Santillana pueda ser el siguiente.


----------



## barullo (16 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Vives en el mundo de la piruleta, tío. Las burradas que he visto yo en los estadios del tardofranquismo.
> 
> Una vez estuvieron a punto de cerrar hasta el Bernabeu. Edito: diciembre de 1980.
> 
> ...





Ulises 33 dijo:


> Le pondrá tener entrenadores y jugadores que se cagan con delincuentes como el frente atlético, que mataron a dos personas, eso son los aficionados que hacen que la gente joven y niños vayan al fútbol. Como dices hubo unos años brutales y en varios paises la gente dejo de ir por estos mierdas de aficionados. Ah, y muchos de esos superaficionados entraban de gorra, les regalaban los equipos las entradas. Lo mejor que hicieron BArcalona y Madrid fue borrar los ultras, pero CERezone, fiel a sus prácticas mafiosas es m´sa de ese estilo.



Ya que sacais el tema a finales de los 80 principios de los 90, en la calle Concha Espina justo enfrente del Bernabeu junto a un local de hosteleria en una esquina habia depositados siempre unos ramos de flores. Unos ramos de flores que seguramente depositaba la madre o la familia de un hincha asesinado alli mismo un domingo por la tarde por alguien de ultrasur o relacionado. Como era la época que era pues no había internet, ni foro de calópez para hablar de ello y subrayarlo como hacéis ambos con los casos y el grupo que mencionais.

Pero es que yo no estaba hablando de eso. Yo estaba hablando de faltas de respeto a la grada rival a la hora de celebrar un gol, marcharse del campo o al término del encuentro. Y eso antes no se hacía tanto como ahora salvo casos aislados como el de Juanito en el estadio del Estrella Roja en Belgrado que se dirige a la grada enseñandoles el pulgar hacia abajo en señal de acabados o vencidos y a continuación le tiraron el casco de una botella acertandole en la cabeza. Es un ejemplo extremo, pero es ejemplo de lo que no se debe hacer porque es una falta de respeto. Y con los bailecitos o postureos de algunos jugadores pues pasa eso, que la afición rival lo toma como insulto. No es tan dificil de entender.


----------



## feps (16 Sep 2022)

Se habla mucho ahora criticando los bailes porque Vinicius triunfa en el Madrid. Bien poco se decía cuando los bailes los hacían brasileños de otros equipos. O todos moros o todos cristianos, así de simple.


----------



## JimTonic (16 Sep 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Envidia de que? de las remontadas en el ultimo minuto despues de que os bailen todo el partido? No me hagas descojonarme en tu cara anda.
> 
> No me digas que estás en tu casa creyendote que el resto de equipos admiran el juego del Madrid, o algo.



admirar es quedarse corto para lo que sienten los aficionados ingleses y alemanes ante el Madrid. Estupor , alabanzas, incredulidad, es como si un dia bajara Dios a la tierra


El Juani dijo:


> El único que en el global jugó mejor que el Madrid fue el City. El resto de eliminatorias ya te digo a ti que hay partidos en la ida y en la vuelta donde no es así y no es lo que dices de bailes ni meneos ni nada por el estilo; te pongo el partido contra el Chelsea o el del PSG que por el juego de Mbappé una parte se la llevó el equipo parisino pero la 2ª parte nanai de la china, con exhibición de Benzemá.
> 
> Aunque no fuera así, si la peña se le asoma el mojonaco cada vez que ve el escudo en el pecho del Madrid, pues es lo que toca y eso se lo ha ganado a fuego el equipo blanco, guste a quien le guste y rabie a quien le rabie. Pero comentarios como el tuyo y muchos otros, no aquí en burbuja, sino en otros foros, twitter y redes sociales denota esa frustración interna, rabia o como quieras llamarlo porque veis que el Madrid hizo, hace y hará cosas que no verás en otros equipos. Podrá jugar mejor o peor, tendrá mejor o peor equipo y jugadores, tendrá sinvergüenzas en las gradas o en los despachos, que no lo sé, pero va a competir como nadie y la seguridad, confianza y actitud (y aptitudes) que tiene esta plantilla actual hace de que te gane partidos como sea.
> 
> Pero reconozco y puede entender que dé corage, rabia, envidia y se te hinchen los huevos ver como ni sacando justificaciones absurdas, acortando ratios de tiempo para intentar hacer ver que se gana más títulos que mi rival favoreciendo mis intereses, cuando la historia es la que es, que sacando historias añejas para intentar ridiculizar, etc, etc, etc. lo único que hacéis es engrandecer todavía más lo que es este club.



y ni siquiera el manchester city , un equipo que desaparece del campo ante la oleada del madrid durante 15 minutos no es que haya jugado mejor el partido, es que se ha cagado en los pantalones, hicieron los peores 30 ultimos mionutos que se recuerdadn en Europa


----------



## JimTonic (16 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Vives en el mundo de la piruleta, tío. Las burradas que he visto yo en los estadios del tardofranquismo.
> 
> Una vez estuvieron a punto de cerrar hasta el Bernabeu. Edito: diciembre de 1980.
> 
> ...




yo que estaba mucho por el fondo me acuerdo de una copa de europa que nos elimino un equipo maliiisimo que no conocia ni Dios, que cabreo se pillaron los ultras, de pronto los cabecillas se empiezan a reunir, se empiezan a agrupar en el fondo....Y se empieza a oir REBELIONNNN REBELIONNNNNN y salen cientos de tios a la vez corriendo arrasando con todos, volcaron un par de ambulancias, piedras contra los caballos de la poli, etc etc salimos por patas de alli cuando empezo a cargar la policia, pero eran cargas fuertes, con gases y bolas de gomaa a saco, los caballos con porras, la poli mirandote si tenias tierra en las manos y te ibas detenido (porque habias tirado piedras) etc etc

todos los ultras iban con guantes


----------



## Uchiha Madara (16 Sep 2022)

Ojalá Vini metiéndoles un hat-trick el domingo a los colchoneros y que rabien como si no hubiese un mañana.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> admirar es quedarse corto para lo que sienten los aficionados ingleses y alemanes ante el Madrid. Estupor , alabanzas, incredulidad, es como si un dia bajara Dios a la tierra
> 
> y ni siquiera el manchester city , un equipo que desaparece del campo ante la oleada del madrid durante 15 minutos no es que haya jugado mejor el partido, es que se ha cagado en los pantalones, hicieron los peores 30 ultimos mionutos que se recuerdadn en Europa



Yo creo que ya os estáis empezando a chupar las pollas de una manera bastante exagerada.

El Madric es el justo campeón, pero mezcló minutos que serán recordados en décadas con actuaciones penosas e indignas de un equipo de tanta calidac como el del año pasado. Se dice y no pasa nada.

Por cierto, los 30 minutos que dices es, posiblemente, una de las tres cosas más bestias que he visto en un campo de júrgol.


----------



## filets (16 Sep 2022)

Una cosa que me sorprende es que no hay ni un solo cule preocupado por la economia del Barça
El Madrid ganando la Champions y teniendo 350M de masa salarial cerro el ejercicio con 12M de beneficio
El Barça tiene 600M de masa salarial, estan super contentos porque tienen a Lewandosky y Rapiña y nadie se preocupa de cuales son las previsiones economicas para final de temporada
"Como no ganen quiebran" NO, aunque ganen van a quebrar.


----------



## xilebo (16 Sep 2022)

*Karoline Lima, una más en el Madrid pese a su ruptura con Militao*

La ‘influencer’ brasileña disfrutó de un bonito reencuentro con motivo del cumpleaños de Shalimar Heppner, que celebró su 28º aniversario con un brunch.


----------



## filets (16 Sep 2022)

Raphina apoyando a VINI
Los culerdos se van a ahogar en bilis


----------



## barullo (16 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Se habla mucho ahora criticando los bailes porque Vinicius triunfa en el Madrid. Bien poco se decía cuando los bailes los hacían brasileños de otros equipos. O todos moros o todos cristianos, así de simple.



No sólo los bailes o los postureos de Ronaldo hay más...

Por ejemplo mandar callar con el dedo en la boca en campo rival como han hecho Raúl y otros futbolistas en general...

¿Cómo no se va a calentar la grada? luego vienen los lloros y los aymadremias y qué burra es la gente, pero ¿y el irresponsable divo en pantalón corto que provocó tal o cual reacción del público qué pasa con él?

Pues eso desde el seno de cada club se debería cortar de raíz.


----------



## filets (16 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No sólo los bailes o los postureos de Ronaldo hay más...
> 
> Por ejemplo mandar callar con el dedo en la boca en campo rival como han hecho Raúl y otros futbolistas en general...
> 
> ...


----------



## filets (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## barullo (16 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Sí, otro ejemplo si a la grada le molestó


----------



## filets (16 Sep 2022)

Esto subio el Atl Madrid hace 5 dias


----------



## barullo (16 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1192887



Que si que si, que "asesinos" como dicen tus compañeros de hilo tenemos todos en nuestras filas...pero todos todos


----------



## feps (16 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues eso desde el seno de cada club se debería cortar de raíz.



Pero casualmente sólo se critica cuando es el Madrid.


----------



## barullo (16 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1192889
> 
> 
> Esto subio el Atl Madrid hace 5 dias



Pero eso es en el metropolitano, nuestra casa

Yo hablo todo el tiempo de faltas de respeto a la afición rival sobretodo en su casa, en casa del rival

No empecemos a sacar las cosas de contexto


----------



## filets (16 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero eso es en el metropolitano, nuestra casa
> 
> Yo hablo todo el tiempo de faltas de respeto a la afición rival sobretodo en su casa, en casa del rival
> 
> No empecemos a sacar las cosas de contexto



Todo esto se ha originado por los bailes de Vinicius en el Bernabeu contra el Mallorca


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Sep 2022)

Resumiendo el debate de bailar contra el Atlético:

-German marca contra el Madrid y lo celebra bailando y haciendo el signo de Losers: no pasa nada, es fumgol.

-Gerard Moreno marca contra el Atlético y lo celebra igual que las últimas 50 veces que ha marcado: se lía un pifostio porque según ellos les ha faltado el respeto.

-Pufao marca un gol y lo celebra bailando: chistes en Twitter sobre lo bien que bailan y no pasa nada, es fumgol.

-Vinicius lleva varias semanas bailando tras marcar gol: los del Atlético dicen que cuidado con que se lo hagan a ellos.

----

Como ellos no tienen la menor intención de cumplir con lo que le exigen a los demás, la postura correcta es no hacerles ni puto caso y bailar cuando se coman la mierda que se van a comer esta temporada.

Y la siguiente.

Y la siguiente.


----------



## barullo (16 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Todo esto se ha originado por los bailes de Vinicius en el Bernabeu contra el Mallorca



Creo que no, porque los bailes los hace en todas partes

Ademas incluso compañeros tuyos lo han comentado aqui mismo mientras transcurrían los partidos. Vamos que es algo que ven mal hasta los tuyos


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Karoline Lima, una más en el Madrid pese a su ruptura con Militao*
> 
> La ‘influencer’ brasileña disfrutó de un bonito reencuentro con motivo del cumpleaños de Shalimar Heppner, que celebró su 28º aniversario con un brunch.




No tengo ni idea de quién cojones es la Karoline en la foto, pero madre mía ...

Buen material, cojones.


----------



## fred (16 Sep 2022)

Mis dies a los periodistas que adelantaron la vuelta de Ramos a la seleccion,otro ridículo más.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Sep 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> De los ilustres queda vivo Santamaría y algún otro secundario. No sé cómo estará a sus 92 tacos, pero para lo que le queda en el convento igual le podrían haber nombrado a él. Por edad y palmarés también podría haber estado ahí Santisteban (85). Amancio (82) quizá esté aún un poco verde para el puesto.
> 
> En cualquier caso, me gusta cómo gestiona estas cosas S.A.R. don Florentino.



Santamaría sale , igual que Amancio en la serie documental del REal Madrid. Están ya muy abuelos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de quién cojones es la Karoline en la foto, pero madre mía ...
> 
> Buen material, cojones.



La rubia de abajo, la platino.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Una cosa que me sorprende es que no hay ni un solo cule preocupado por la economia del Barça
> El Madrid ganando la Champions y teniendo 350M de masa salarial cerro el ejercicio con 12M de beneficio
> El Barça tiene 600M de masa salarial, estan super contentos porque tienen a Lewandosky y Rapiña y nadie se preocupa de cuales son las previsiones economicas para final de temporada
> "Como no ganen quiebran" NO, aunque ganen van a quebrar.



Saben que van a ser SA, si o si, Laporta se lo venderá bien, se llevará un puesto o uan comisión y todos contentos, si llega gente con mucha pasta y fichanjugadores, que más da. Adiós masía y demás mierdas que venden.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> La rubia de abajo, la platino.



La de la derecha es pibón de la hostia.


----------



## Paobas (16 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> En otros sitios la cruzada la tienen contra el CSKA, que tiene más copas que ellos en las secciones: que si el hockey patines es más importante que el de hielo (mentira ridiculísima), que el ajedrez no es un deporte de alcance mundial...
> 
> Como es el CSKA no pueden sacar a Franco.



Lo del CSKA es por Stalin, fijo. Parte de la conspiración mundial de los dictadores contra el Barca. Entre Franco y Stalin, no les han dejado levantar cabeza los muy...anticules. Y porque al Fuhrer no le dio tiempo, que si no...


----------



## Cicciolino (16 Sep 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Vamos que le vuelven a morder.





La actitud del monito es la misma que tengo yo cuando echo un vistazo a este hilo de furbolerdos: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Paobas (16 Sep 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Buena respuesta de retrasado mental. A la altura del post q te citaba antes



Sí, será muy retrasado y todo. Pero ello no es óbice para que también sea verdad que estás muy escocidito y que no dejas de poner excusas de mal perdedor para tapar lo que te jode tanto la 14 como la acumulación de Copas de Europa en el palmarés.
Por cierto, al Madrid lo bailarán lo que tú quieras. Pero sabes qué, que aún así gana y mínimo llega a semis casi anualmente y, cuando pierde, lo hace por poco salvo rara excepción (AJAX, 2019). En cambio, tu club superior (el mejor del mundo) es carne y objeto de tortura y masacre anualmente en Europa. Habéis devenido en coleccionistas de palizones y remontadas históricas en contra. Tantas son que ya las dos manos no dan para enumerarlas casi. Mientras unos dan pena levantando orejonas, otros la dan siendo meados en la boca. Matices.


----------



## JimTonic (16 Sep 2022)

En el Calderón se tiene que celebrar los goles levantandando la pata y poniéndose a mear en el banderin de corner


Quién hizo eso?


----------



## Manero (16 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pero casualmente sólo se critica cuando es el Madrid.



Cualquier jugador o aficion se molesta cuando les vacilan o provocan, ya sea el que lo haga jugador del Madrid, del Barça o del Albacete. Acuerdate de la que montaron los del Athletic por aquella lambretta que les hizo Neymar, o por la celebración del otro dia de Gerard Moreno los del Atleti.

Donde si hay diferencia es en el trato mediático que se recibe según al club al que pertenezca el jugador provocador, y ahí como siempre Madrid bueno y Barça malo. Con Neymar todo eran campañas contra él tachandole de provocador y en cambio a Vinicius la prensa lo está blanqueando todo lo posible.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Sep 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> De los ilustres queda vivo Santamaría y algún otro secundario. No sé cómo estará a sus 92 tacos, pero para lo que le queda en el convento igual le podrían haber nombrado a él. Por edad y palmarés también podría haber estado ahí Santisteban (85). Amancio (82) quizá esté aún un poco verde para el puesto.
> 
> En cualquier caso, me gusta cómo gestiona estas cosas S.A.R. don Florentino.



Ha dejado de lado a Pirri (77 años), que en su momento fue más que Juanito, que Santillana y que Camacho.

Y hubiera sido un jugador perfecto para la 14ª, por cierto. Un centrocampista organizador que solía jugar de defensa libre con un barrido y una presión bestial y que si era necesario, por lo general en los últimos diez minutos de una remontada, se convertía en un delantero centro de una efectividad arrolladora.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya que sacais el tema a finales de los 80 principios de los 90, en la calle Concha Espina justo enfrente del Bernabeu junto a un local de hosteleria en una esquina habia depositados siempre unos ramos de flores. Unos ramos de flores que seguramente depositaba la madre o la familia de un hincha asesinado alli mismo un domingo por la tarde por alguien de ultrasur o relacionado. Como era la época que era pues no había internet, ni foro de calópez para hablar de ello y subrayarlo como hacéis ambos con los casos y el grupo que mencionais.



Verás, la raiz del problema es que no he visto a ningún madridista por aquí añorando esos años de mierda pero el post tuyo que he respondido antes me ha hecho sospechar que tú sí los añorabas. Si no es así, me disculpo, pero es la impresión que tuve.

El otro día recordarás que en el hilo del Atlético me lancé al cuello de un sujeto que decía sentirse inspirado por los jugadores que dan cabezazos. Y cuando lo hice no arrimé el ascua a una posible sardina de que la afición del Atleti fuera peor o mejor que otra. Yo me sentía defensor en ese momento del buen nombre de la afición del Atleti tanto como del de cualquier otra.

Así que, en relación a lo que he mencionado antes, si tú ves que en este hilo hay algún madridista que aliente o se congratule de la violencia de los aficionados ultra, te ruego que me lo señales que me voy a por él con el AK 47 preparado. 

Pero, aparte de eso, sí te quiero expresar mi preocupación porque la narrativa de "las faltas de respeto" es fácil que acabe en violencia.



barullo dijo:


> Pero es que yo no estaba hablando de eso. Yo estaba hablando de faltas de respeto a la grada rival a la hora de celebrar un gol, marcharse del campo o al término del encuentro. Y eso antes no se hacía tanto como ahora salvo casos aislados como el de Juanito en el estadio del Estrella Roja en Belgrado que se dirige a la grada enseñandoles el pulgar hacia abajo en señal de acabados o vencidos y a continuación le tiraron el casco de una botella acertandole en la cabeza. Es un ejemplo extremo, pero es ejemplo de lo que no se debe hacer porque es una falta de respeto. Y con los bailecitos o postureos de algunos jugadores pues pasa eso, que la afición rival lo toma como insulto. No es tan dificil de entender.



El trato que le dieron los serbios a la escasa afición y la expedición española en aquel partido fue uno de los actos más bochornosos que he visto en mi vida. No se le dio más pábulo en la prensa porque en un momento en que España estaba reconstruyendo sus relaciones con los países del Este era políticamente inconveniente. Pero, por ejemplo, las veces que equipos españoles fueron a Bulgaria, Rumanía, Checoslovaquia o la URSS en esos mismos años jamás pasó algo parecido. Un trato muy correcto. Y también se jugaban el Mundial o cosas similares. Fuera porque esa gente sea menos salvajes que los serbios o porque el gobierno y la prensa les dejaron claro que no les iban a dejar pasarse ni un pelo. Me da igual. Creo que en el caso de Yugoslavia 1978 fueron ambos factores. Vaya panda de hijos de puta.

También porque a Belgrado fueron apenas una cincuentena de españoles contando a los futbolistas, pero un número de visitantes muy fácil de proteger sufrió amenazas y agresiones constantes antes y después del partido, alentadas y toleradas por las fuerzas del orden. Nunca me gustó el estilo de Juanito, pero creo sinceramente que en aquella ocasión debería haberse cagado en el banderín de córner.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Donde si hay diferencia es en el trato mediático que se recibe según al club al que pertenezca el jugador provocador, y ahí como siempre Madrid bueno y Barça malo. Con Neymar todo eran campañas contra él tachandole de provocador y en cambio a Vinicius la prensa lo está blanqueando todo lo posible.



A algunos no os gusta hablar de fútbol, os gusta hablar de los que hablan de fútbol, os pasáis el hilo así (no lo digo por ti en particular). Nunca lo entenderé.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (16 Sep 2022)

Mira que llevo tiempo advirtiéndoos y no me hacéis caso. 
No habléis con rebuznadores profesionales. Sólo os harán perder tiempo. 
Debatir sobre si se prefiere ganar o jugar bien, solo lo puede iniciar un perdedor. Y encima un perdedor subnormal. 
No entréis al trapo y al menos no citéis a estos personajazos. No merece la pena ensuciar el hilo.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (16 Sep 2022)

Estamos en una situación económica-deportiva tan top, que sólo pueden hablar de los bailes de Vini o de si el campo está seco o no. 
Tiene que ser jodido ser antimadridista en este momento y hay mucho periódico/radio/programa de tv que llenar. 
Hemos llegado al punto que se habla peor del Madrid ganando que del Barca perdiendo. Luego, algún rebuznador, te habla de la caverna y demás historias para no dormir.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> admirar es quedarse corto para lo que sienten los aficionados ingleses y alemanes ante el Madrid. Estupor , alabanzas, incredulidad, es como si un dia bajara Dios a la tierra



Yo llevo más de 20 años pasándome por redcafe.net, el principal foro del Manchester United, de manera intermitente, aunque en la época del 2000 de los cruces Real Madrid - Manchester U. fui un usuario frecuente y muy conocido. En 20 y algo años no he visto nada como lo que he visto la pasada primavera. El hilo de la final de la Champions acabó siendo renombrado directamente por los moderadores como "Hala Madrid!" en un acto irónico y muy british de describir el estado de ánimo que había entre los foreros. Siendo estos aficionados de un equipo que hasta hace poco se consideraba el club más importante y prestigioso del mundo, con las rivalidades entendibles y el leyendanegrismo tan inseparable de su cultura.

Sinceramente la 14 ha sido un cambio de paradigma universal en la percepción que se tiene del RM. Ya se había avanzado mucho en las 11-12-13 seguidas, pero había muchas lagunas de descrédito-incomprensión. En mi opinión el rollo Galáctico del primer Florentino en lo que respecta al Occidente no latino fue un fiasco de relaciones públicas comparado con la hipocresía de "Unicef+cocaína+blanqueo de dinero+tráfico de órganos+Villarato+valors+estilo" que enarbolaba el FCB del primer Laporta, un cúmulo de hipocresías mucho más capaz de arraigar en la mentalidad protestante y particularmente inglesa.

Pero esta 14ª con un RM exhibiendo un paradigma de "estrellas+sacrificio+fe" es un triunfo total y de aplicación a todas las culturas. Los ingleses respetan profundamente la capacidad de no perder la compostura cuando las cosas se ponen feas. Les gusta pensar que está en su propio ADN. Los alemanes respetan el ataque en oleadas sin perder jamás la disciplina y hasta el final, aunque el final sea el abismo. Está en su ADN, me temo que de verdad. Los árabes, especialmente los que le tienen tirria a los cataríes y emiratíes, que son los más, respetan la fe y este tipo de gestas las ven como un signo de predestinación, de legitimación absoluta por medio del favor divino: como un acto de Dios.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> El Madric es el justo campeón, pero mezcló minutos que serán recordados en décadas con actuaciones penosas



... que no serán recordadas, como no se recuerdan los minutos malos de Italia en 1982, el peñazo en laaaaargas ocasiones del tiki taka de España 2008-2010-2012, las pifias del Milán de Sacchi, las pausas de vomitar (en todos los sentidos) de Messi, etc.

La memoria histórica es así.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Una cosa que me sorprende es que no hay ni un solo cule preocupado por la economia del Barça
> El Madrid ganando la Champions y teniendo 350M de masa salarial cerro el ejercicio con 12M de beneficio
> El Barça tiene 600M de masa salarial, estan super contentos porque tienen a Lewandosky y Rapiña y nadie se preocupa de cuales son las previsiones economicas para final de temporada
> "Como no ganen quiebran" NO, aunque ganen van a quebrar.



La SAF es inevitable ya. El otro día me enteré de que Guardiola estuvo hablando con Laporta para darle consejo sobre la plantilla antes de que llegara Xavi y le dio las recetas que todos esperábamos: cantera, apretarse el cinturón, luchar por entrar en Champions, pasar cuatro años malos y con eso se arreglaba todo. Yo también pensaba así. 

Pero Laporta conoce a su afición. Yo ya veo ilusión entre la peña culé de este foro con el nuevo amo moro o yanki y con los muchos cromos que les va a comprar.


----------



## fachacine (16 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Karoline Lima, una más en el Madrid pese a su ruptura con Militao*
> 
> La ‘influencer’ brasileña disfrutó de un bonito reencuentro con motivo del cumpleaños de Shalimar Heppner, que celebró su 28º aniversario con un brunch.



Joder no son más putas...


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Sep 2022)

Vamos a ver, los atletistas, que no atléticos (pa atlético yo, que me hago dominada y media) son como el hermano pequeño y medio tontico, que a veces hace gracia, pero la mayoría del tiempo están ahí dando entre pena y asco. 

Esto los madridistas que no sois madrileños y /o no vivís en Madric no lo podéis entender porque no tratáis a diario con ellos. 

Son muy, muy brasas y con una exageradísima representación en los mass mierda para la afición que son.


----------



## feps (16 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Los árabes, especialmente los que le tienen tirria a los cataríes y emiratíes, que son los más, respetan la fe y este tipo de gestas las ven como un signo de predestinación, de legitimación absoluta por medio del favor divino: como un acto de Dios.



Curiosamente en los países árabes el Madrid ha tenido que retirar su bendita cruz del escudo.


----------



## Agente Coulson (16 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> En el Calderón se tiene que celebrar los goles levantandando la pata y poniéndose a mear en el banderin de corner
> 
> 
> Quién hizo eso?



Un jugador del Valencia, creo. No recuerdo su nombre.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Curiosamente en los países árabes el Madrid ha tenido que retirar su bendita cruz del escudo.



Yo tenía pensado (pero no he seguido mucho el tema) que simplemente la han photoshopeado en determinados anuncios de productos de merchandising que iban a ser exhibidos allí, pero que no se ha hecho de los productos en sí, pero puedo estar mal informado.

La que le veo yo poco futuro comercial en esos países es a la tercera equipación del FCB. Con esto puesto allí no puedes ir por la calle.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Sep 2022)

El Atlético de Madrid está en primera?


----------



## feps (16 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo tenía pensado (pero no he seguido mucho el tema) que simplemente la han photoshopeado en determinados anuncios de productos de merchandising que iban a ser exhibidos allí, pero que no se ha hecho de los productos en sí, pero puedo estar mal informado.
> 
> La que le veo yo poco futuro comercial en esos países es a la tercera equipación del FCB. Con esto puesto allí no puedes ir por la calle.



Sucede desde la pasada década, al menos en el caso del Madrid. Pero ojo, que también afecta al Barcelona.









El merchandising árabe censura las cruces de la ropa del Barça y el Madrid


En los países musulmanes el símbolo de la cruz no es bienvenido y por ello ha desaparecido de todo el merchandising oficial de equipos de fútbol que se comercializa en sus territorios



www.eldebate.com


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El hilo de la final de la Champions acabó siendo renombrado directamente por los moderadores como "Hala Madrid!" en un acto irónico y muy british de describir el estado de ánimo que había entre los foreros. Siendo estos aficionados de un equipo que hasta hace poco se consideraba el club más importante y prestigioso del mundo, con las rivalidades entendibles y el leyendanegrismo tan inseparable de su cultura.



a ver hombre,eso no es porque les sobrepasara su admiracion por el Madrid,eso es porque la final era contra el Liverpool y querian que perdiese contra quien fuera…


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Una gran parte de las esperanzas de los alemanes para pasar adelante pasaban por sacar un punto o tres en el Bernaneu. Hasta el 80 lo han visto posible. No les déis mas vueltas.



Si el madrid gana al chaktar dones ese y ellos ganan al celtic estan vivos aun. 
No se si @Edu.R nos puede informar si el equipo aleman tiene cierta presion por pasar al tratarse de un equipo hecho a golpe de talonario o esta lejos del foco mediatico...
Locierto es que el Salzburgo esta mejor colocado que ellos y se supone que el austriaco es el equipo segundon de Red Bull


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo tenía pensado (pero no he seguido mucho el tema) que simplemente la han photoshopeado en determinados anuncios de productos de merchandising que iban a ser exhibidos allí, pero que no se ha hecho de los productos en sí, pero puedo estar mal informado.
> 
> La que le veo yo poco futuro comercial en esos países es a la tercera equipación del FCB. Con esto puesto allí no puedes ir por la calle.



Y no creo yo que en Vic sin ir mas lejos guste mucho una camiseta tan blanca, por mucho escudo cule que lleve....


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Eso es lo que tienen que hacer los lesionados. Y si no lo hacen, se tiene en cuenta a futuro para todo: jugar, renovaciones, vacaciones, permisos, control horario. 
por muchos millones que generen y ganen no dejan de ser trabajadores de una empresa.


----------



## El chepa (16 Sep 2022)

Aquí Vinicius haciendo el nota en La Condomina:


----------



## El chepa (16 Sep 2022)

Teoría sobre por qué Amunike Jr nunca convoca a Aspas:


----------



## filets (16 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> "Unicef+cocaína+blanqueo de dinero+tráfico de órganos+Villarato+valors+estilo"


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Sep 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Teoría sobre por qué Amunike Jr nunca convoca a Aspas:



Que yo recuerde tuvieron que vender va a aspas antes de la llegada de Luis Enrique porque sino el celta se arruinaba...
Y el celta de Luis Enrique fue el Tiki Taka para pobres...y noblo hizo tan mal teniendo un equipo de retales como fontas y rafinha


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (16 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Florentino está tardando en subirle el sueldo y plantarle un contrato hasta el 2030.



Lo renovó hace cerca de un año hasta 2027:









Valverde, renovado hasta 2027 | Real Madrid CF


El uruguayo firmó el contrato en la Ciudad Real Madrid acompañado por el presidente Florentino Pérez.




www.realmadrid.com




.


Bien visto por el Madrid, la temporada 20-21 no fue muy buena pero se le dió un voto de confianza hasta 2027 y se le sigue pagando un salario bajo para el rendimiento que da. Esto también es parte de éxito del Madrid, a Varane, a Casemiro se le pagó por años menos de lo que podían ganar por ahí.

Recuerdo que venían los culés por aquí a decir que De Jong era muy superior a Valverde, y puede que llevaban razón en su momento, pero De Jong ganaba entre 3 y 5 veces más que Valverde.


----------



## El chepa (16 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Que yo recuerde tuvieron que vender va a aspas antes de la llegada de Luis Enrique porque sino el celta se arruinaba...
> Y el celta de Luis Enrique fue el Tiki Taka para pobres...y noblo hizo tan mal teniendo un equipo de retales como fontas y rafinha



Por lo que comentan fue con Unzué y su tropa en 2018, cuando se fueron a la selección como parte del tinglado de Luis Enrique. Intentaron que los jugadores, con Aspas a la cabeza, les defendieran frente a la directiva por una indemnización a la que no tenían derecho. Aspas pasó de ellos y... hasta ahora.


----------



## El chepa (16 Sep 2022)

Koke y la prensa española tocando fondo:


----------



## vurvujo (16 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Atleti vuelve a oler a equipo segundón.



Muchos lo venimos diciendo desde inicio de temporada. Que Vini siga goleando y sambeando. Luego tenemos unos cuantos sojas aquí en el hilo diciendo que es ridículo y que no se hace. Putos maricones acomplejados, son como el pp, unos cobardes que se pliegan a las ideas de los comunistas y les da vergüenza sus propias ideas... implícitamente diciéndo a los rojos que llevan razón. Que mañana Vini haga un hat-trick y les baile tres sambas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Sep 2022)

Si el Barcelona acaba fichando finalmente a la araña y a Cabrales deberemos sí o sí reforzarnos con massana y oñeku.


----------



## vurvujo (16 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Se habla mucho ahora criticando los bailes porque Vinicius triunfa en el Madrid. Bien poco se decía cuando los bailes los hacían brasileños de otros equipos. O todos moros o todos cristianos, así de simple.



Sí se decía. Con Ronaldinho o MoNeymar se decía que eran la alegría, que había que cuidarlos porque daban espectáculo. ¿Ahora? Parece que no hay que cuidar a uno de los jugadores que más espectáculo da en todo el mundo.


----------



## vurvujo (16 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Sí, será muy retrasado y todo. Pero ello no es óbice para que también sea verdad que estás muy escocidito y que no dejas de poner excusas de mal perdedor para tapar lo que te jode tanto la 14 como la acumulación de Copas de Europa en el palmarés.
> Por cierto, al Madrid lo bailarán lo que tú quieras. Pero sabes qué, que aún así gana y mínimo llega a semis casi anualmente y, cuando pierde, lo hace por poco salvo rara excepción (AJAX, 2019). En cambio, tu club superior (el mejor del mundo) es carne y objeto de tortura y masacre *analmente* en Europa. Habéis devenido en coleccionistas de palizones y remontadas históricas en contra. Tantas son que ya las dos manos no dan para enumerarlas casi. Mientras unos dan pena levantando orejonas, otros la dan siendo meados en la boca. Matices.



Te corrijo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (16 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Curiosamente en los países árabes el Madrid ha tenido que retirar su bendita cruz del escudo.



Eso es un mito. Es falso. Mírate la última supercopa, el escudo de Madrid con su cruz como corresponde (y el farsa también).



Segundo 7


----------



## filets (16 Sep 2022)

Se ha liado la mundial por el RACISMO contra Vini
Como gozo que se vea la podredumbre del futbol español


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Sep 2022)

Lo que da rabia de Vinicius no es que baile, sino que baile a toda la defensa rival.


----------



## feps (16 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Eso es un mito. Es falso. Mírate la última supercopa, el escudo de Madrid con su cruz como corresponde (y el farsa también).
> 
> 
> 
> Segundo 7



Se refiere a todo el merchandising en el mundo árabe. Intenta comprar una camiseta oficial del Madrid en un país árabe y nos cuentas.


----------



## feps (16 Sep 2022)

Nueva clase magistral de Marcos López:


----------



## vurvujo (16 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Se refiere a todo el merchandising en el mundo árabe. Intenta comprar una camiseta oficial del Madrid en un país árabe y nos cuentas.




Pues sí tienen la cruz, lo puedes ver, te pongo enlace a la página oficial de Adidas de Emiratos Árabes Unidos



https://www.adidas.ae/en/real-madrid


----------



## filets (16 Sep 2022)

El partido del domingo lo va a estar viendo el mundo entero CON LUPA


----------



## Chispeante (16 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo llevo más de 20 años pasándome por redcafe.net, el principal foro del Manchester United, de manera intermitente, aunque en la época del 2000 de los cruces Real Madrid - Manchester U. fui un usuario frecuente y muy conocido. En 20 y algo años no he visto nada como lo que he visto la pasada primavera. El hilo de la final de la Champions acabó siendo renombrado directamente por los moderadores como "Hala Madrid!" en un acto irónico y muy british de describir el estado de ánimo que había entre los foreros. Siendo estos aficionados de un equipo que hasta hace poco se consideraba el club más importante y prestigioso del mundo, con las rivalidades entendibles y el leyendanegrismo tan inseparable de su cultura.
> 
> Sinceramente la 14 ha sido un cambio de paradigma universal en la percepción que se tiene del RM. Ya se había avanzado mucho en las 11-12-13 seguidas, pero había muchas lagunas de descrédito-incomprensión. En mi opinión el rollo Galáctico del primer Florentino en lo que respecta al Occidente no latino fue un fiasco de relaciones públicas comparado con la hipocresía de "Unicef+cocaína+blanqueo de dinero+tráfico de órganos+Villarato+valors+estilo" que enarbolaba el FCB del primer Laporta, un cúmulo de hipocresías mucho más capaz de arraigar en la mentalidad protestante y particularmente inglesa.
> 
> Pero esta 14ª con un RM exhibiendo un paradigma de "estrellas+sacrificio+fe" es un triunfo total y de aplicación a todas las culturas. Los ingleses respetan profundamente la capacidad de no perder la compostura cuando las cosas se ponen feas. Les gusta pensar que está en su propio ADN. Los alemanes respetan el ataque en oleadas sin perder jamás la disciplina y hasta el final, aunque el final sea el abismo. Está en su ADN, me temo que de verdad. Los árabes, especialmente los que le tienen tirria a los cataríes y emiratíes, que son los más, respetan la fe y este tipo de gestas las ven como un signo de predestinación, de legitimación absoluta por medio del favor divino: como un acto de Dios.



Pues si han tenido que esperar a la Decimocuarta, siete más que el segundo, a las victorias más épicas y memorables de la historia de la Copa de Europa, a los minutos más sobrecogedores de las últimas décadas para enterarse de que el Madrid es el equipo más grande de la historia del fútbol...no se, que se lo hagan mirar porque muy centrado me da a mí que no estaban.
Y si, lo del Barcelona y su manejo del relato, hay que reconocerlo aunque duela, es de matrícula de honor.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> El partido del domingo lo va a estar viendo el mundo entero CON LUPA



Mientras no nos lesionen a nadie los putos pateticos me conformo

taluecs


----------



## HDR (16 Sep 2022)

Vaya circo están montando con esta payasada


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Sep 2022)

Pelé dándole apoyo a Vini y haciendo que la Liga quede como un campeonato de cuarta en donde se puede llamar macaco a un tipo, insultarlo, agredirlo sin que te expulsen y encima si celebra los goles tiene que tener cuidado.

Enhorabuena a los vecinos.


----------



## feps (16 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Pues sí tienen la cruz, lo puedes ver, te pongo enlace a la página oficial de Adidas de Emiratos Árabes Unidos
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.adidas.ae/en/real-madrid



Pues alucino en colores. Está publicado desde hace años que en las tiendas árabes el escudo del Madrid va sin la cruz. Creo que desde 2017 según Google. 

Gracias por la info.


----------



## Roedr (16 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo llevo más de 20 años pasándome por redcafe.net, el principal foro del Manchester United, de manera intermitente, aunque en la época del 2000 de los cruces Real Madrid - Manchester U. fui un usuario frecuente y muy conocido. En 20 y algo años no he visto nada como lo que he visto la pasada primavera. El hilo de la final de la Champions acabó siendo renombrado directamente por los moderadores como "Hala Madrid!" en un acto irónico y muy british de describir el estado de ánimo que había entre los foreros. Siendo estos aficionados de un equipo que hasta hace poco se consideraba el club más importante y prestigioso del mundo, con las rivalidades entendibles y el leyendanegrismo tan inseparable de su cultura.
> 
> Sinceramente la 14 ha sido un cambio de paradigma universal en la percepción que se tiene del RM. Ya se había avanzado mucho en las 11-12-13 seguidas, pero había muchas lagunas de descrédito-incomprensión. En mi opinión el rollo Galáctico del primer Florentino en lo que respecta al Occidente no latino fue un fiasco de relaciones públicas comparado con la hipocresía de "Unicef+cocaína+blanqueo de dinero+tráfico de órganos+Villarato+valors+estilo" que enarbolaba el FCB del primer Laporta, un cúmulo de hipocresías mucho más capaz de arraigar en la mentalidad protestante y particularmente inglesa.
> 
> Pero esta 14ª con un RM exhibiendo un paradigma de "estrellas+sacrificio+fe" es un triunfo total y de aplicación a todas las culturas. Los ingleses respetan profundamente la capacidad de no perder la compostura cuando las cosas se ponen feas. Les gusta pensar que está en su propio ADN. Los alemanes respetan el ataque en oleadas sin perder jamás la disciplina y hasta el final, aunque el final sea el abismo. Está en su ADN, me temo que de verdad. Los árabes, especialmente los que le tienen tirria a los cataríes y emiratíes, que son los más, respetan la fe y este tipo de gestas las ven como un signo de predestinación, de legitimación absoluta por medio del favor divino: como un acto de Dios.



Tali, yo tengo un conocimiento mucho más superficial. Me paso de vez en cuando, pero nunca he participado porque ya bastante pierdo el tiempo. Pero vamos, siempre saco la misma impresión: el infatigable complejo de superioridad de los ingleses hacia nosotros.

Se rinden a los hechos objetivos, porque sólo los necios no lo hacen, pero a la mínima saltan alabando lo suyo y despreciando lo nuestro. En el fondo piensan que somos un club estado antes favorecido por Franco y ahora por el Gobierno. Otra idea recurrente es que somos un club lleno de deuda.

A los British hay que derrotarlos y no hacerles ni puto caso.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tali, yo tengo un conocimiento mucho más superficial. Me paso de vez en cuando, pero nunca he participado porque ya bastante pierdo el tiempo. Pero vamos, siempre saco la misma impresión: el infatigable complejo de superioridad de los ingleses hacia nosotros.
> 
> Se rinden a los hechos objetivos, porque sólo los necios no lo hacen, pero a la mínima saltan alabando lo suyo y despreciando lo nuestro. En el fondo piensan que somos un club estado antes favorecido por Franco y ahora por el Gobierno. Otra idea recurrente es que somos un club lleno de deuda.
> 
> A los British hay que derrotarlos y no hacerles ni puto caso.



"Tali"

¡¡¿¿ pero que confianzas son esas ??!!


----------



## Roedr (16 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Pelé dándole apoyo a Vini y haciendo que la Liga quede como un campeonato de cuarta en donde se puede llamar macaco a un tipo, insultarlo, agredirlo sin que te expulsen y encima si celebra los goles tiene que tener cuidado.
> 
> Enhorabuena a los vecinos.



El tronco de Koke ya ha dado el OK a machacar a Vini si hace un baile.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Sep 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Teoría sobre por qué Amunike Jr nunca convoca a Aspas:



Aspas es un delantero viejuno de un equipo normalillo, y cuando tuvo la oportunidad de jugar en equipos serios (Liverpool y Sevilla), en los mejores años de su carrera (vamos, que no era un juvenil), se pegó un hostión detrás de otro. Sus números y su rendimiento con el Celta merecen toda la admiración del mundo, pero si Aspas llega a destacar en un Mundial será porque nos han mandado pá casa en cuartos, porque simplemente no tiene nivel para mucho más. 

Aspas tuvo su momento en 2018, salió cruz, y es mejor que todos pasemos a otra cosa porque es un jugador con un presente limitado y cero futuro (por la edad). España está montando a un equipo alrededor de chavales muy jóvenes, y Aspas ahí no pinta nada.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El tronco de Koke ya ha dado el OK a machacar a Vini si hace un baile.




koke es otro garrulo ademas de miserable bastardo

ya en su dia insultó a cristiano llamandole maricon en el campo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Aspas es un delantero viejuno de un equipo normalillo, y cuando tuvo la oportunidad de jugar en equipos serios (Liverpool y Sevilla), en los mejores años de su carrera (vamos, que no era un juvenil), se pegó un hostión detrás de otro. Sus números y su rendimiento con el Celta merecen toda la admiración del mundo, pero si Aspas llega a destacar en un Mundial será porque nos han mandado pá casa en cuartos, porque simplemente no tiene nivel para mucho más.
> 
> Aspas tuvo su momento en 2018, salió cruz, y es mejor que todos pasemos a otra cosa porque es un jugador con un presente limitado y cero futuro (por la edad). España está montando a un equipo alrededor de chavales muy jóvenes, y Aspas ahí no pinta nada.




claro que si campeon : aspas es un inutil y viejo , no apto para tu admirado hijo de amunike

eso si : cada vez que va la farsa (y otros) a vigo aspas les da por culo (menos mal que está viejo)

donde esté ferran torres la maquina de hacer goles , y asensio que no juega , que se quite aspas que está viejo verdad?

eres otro del farsa VARsa infiltrado haciendote pasar por madridista o que?


----------



## JimTonic (16 Sep 2022)

estan sacando la polemica de los bailecitos para justificar que le van a partir las piernas a vinicius


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> claro que si campeon : aspas es un inutil y viejo , no apto para tu admirado hijo de amunike
> 
> eso si : cada vez que va la farsa (y otros) a vigo aspas les da por culo (menos mal que está viejo)
> 
> ...



No hay nada que me toque más los huevos que los repartidores de carnés de madridista. Me toca incluso más los huevos que los gilipollas que rebaten argumentos recurriendo al ad hominem y el insulto. Pero solo un poco más.

En la vida real no tengo ni zorra de quién eres, ni me importa, pero tus argumentos escritos denotan una falta total de sentido crítico. Todo lo que escribes son hipótesis no falsificables. La vida así es muy aburrida, y el diálogo más bien imposible, pero bueno, tú mismo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No hay nada que me toque más los huevos que los repartidores de carnés de madridista. Me toca incluso más los huevos que los gilipollas que rebaten argumentos recurriendo al ad hominem y el insulto. Pero solo un poco más.
> 
> En la vida real no tengo ni zorra de quién eres, ni me importa, pero tus argumentos escritos denotan una falta total de sentido crítico. Todo lo que escribes son hipótesis no falsificables. La vida así es muy aburrida, y el diálogo más bien imposible, pero bueno, tú mismo.




hipotesis?

que ferran torres no mete un gol ni queriendo es un hecho
y que asensio no está jugando es otro hecho
dos razones sobradas para que ninguno de los dos vaya a la seleccion.

y esto son solo 2 ejemplos rapidos.
si entramos a detallar mas la lista del hijo de amunike , podemos seguir con:
lleva al inutil de koke y deja en casa a canales que es bastante mejor y que encima tiene algo de gol , no como koke que mete un gol por año
lo de la defensa si no ves que es una broma de mal gusto pues nada tio : un saludo afectuoso

hipotesis dices...
vale.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Sep 2022)

ya era hora

bien hecho


----------



## Roedr (16 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ya era hora
> 
> bien hecho
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1193677



¿Por qué ha salido este comunicado?. ¿A quién va dirigido?.


----------



## HDR (16 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Por qué ha salido este comunicado?. ¿A quién va dirigido?.



Un tonto del chirincirco dijo que Vinícius tiene que "dejar de hacer el mono". Evidentemente no lo llama mono, es la diferencia entre usar el verbo "ser" y el verbo "hacer". Pero la sociedad occidental actual, de una punta a otra, está terriblemente acomplejada y cualquier cosa de estas se convierte en escándalo. Ya está el Madrid sacando comunicados, y la Fifa, y todos los tontos que quieran sumarse.


----------



## Chichimango (16 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El tronco de Koke ya ha dado el OK a machacar a Vini si hace un baile.



Koke ha demostrado que tiene la inteligencia justa para no cagarse encima. Y todo por miedo a los ultras, no quiere que le hagan un Hermoso. Valiente capitán...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Por qué ha salido este comunicado?. ¿A quién va dirigido?.



Va a rebufo de que los brasileños se han cabreado, por lode Koke y en especial por esto:


La declaración de Pelé fue una respuesta a un comentario sobre el jugador del Real Madrid hecho por el presidente de la *Asociación Española de Agentes de Futbolistas*, *Pedro Bravo,* durante un programa de televisión español.

Durante el espacio "El Chiringuito", el agente recomendó a Vinicius Jr.* "no hacer el mono"* en las celebraciones de sus goles.

"Si quieres bailar samba, te vas al *sambódromo en Brasil*, aquí lo que tienes que hacer es respetar a tus compañeros de profesión y dejar de hacer el mono", afirmó Bravo.


Tras la polémica, el agente pidió disculpas en las redes sociales y aclaró que uso la expresión "hacer el mono" como sinónimo de "hacer tonterías".









Neymar anima el derbi de Madrid y responde a Koke: "Baila Vini, baila"


A tres días del derbi, Koke encendió el jueves una extraña polémica. El capitán del Atlético, que se enfrentará al Real Madrid el próximo domingo en el primer derbi de la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Roedr (16 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Va a rebufo de que los brasileños se han cabreado, por lode Koke y en especial por esto:
> 
> 
> La declaración de Pelé fue una respuesta a un comentario sobre el jugador del Real Madrid hecho por el presidente de la *Asociación Española de Agentes de Futbolistas*, *Pedro Bravo,* durante un programa de televisión español.
> ...




joder, menudo pifostio se ha montado. Espero al menos que sirva para que no le hagan un Goicoechea a Vinicius.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Un tonto del chirincirco dijo que Vinícius tiene que "dejar de hacer el mono". Evidentemente no lo llama mono, es la diferencia entre usar el verbo "ser" y el verbo "hacer". Pero la sociedad occidental actual, de una punta a otra, está terriblemente acomplejada y cualquier cosa de estas se convierte en escándalo. Ya está el Madrid sacando comunicados, y la Fifa, y todos los tontos que quieran sumarse.



Yo soy el primero en rechazar el complejo de corrección actual, pero en estas circunstancias en las que a Vini le han tirado hasta plátanos (es cierto, no se ha hablado de ello pero se hizo en Glasgow) esa metáfora era totalmente de cajón que iba a ser considerada racista y el que la ha proferido lo sabía.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> joder, menudo pifostio se ha montado. Espero al menos que sirva para que no le hagan un Goicoechea a Vinicius.



Es lo único bueno de todo esto. Pero la bazofia mental del entorno antimadridista va a acarrear sobre toda la Liga española y sobre España un descrédito mundial.


----------



## Roedr (16 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es lo único bueno de todo esto. Pero la bazofia mental del entorno antimadridista va a acarrear sobre toda la Liga española y sobre España un descrédito mundial.



Si el antimadridismo en España dedicara sus energías a aprender del Madrid en lugar de a echar bilis, más prestigio tendrían y mucho mejor les iría.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si el antimadridismo en España dedicara sus energías a aprender del Madrid en lugar de a echar bilis, más prestigio tendrían y mucho mejor les iría.



Al antimadridismo patrio le pasa lo que al Barcelona cuando sale de España: que tiene muchos problemas porque está acostumbrado a que aquí se les permite todo.

Todo esto ha pasado porque el trato a Vini hace años que ha sido de total inquina y falta de respeto y para colmo eso sólo ha servido para que acabe siendo un top 3 mundial.

La subida de tono del "que no baile" y "que no haga el mono" ha sido sólo una leve progresión en un largo linchamiento que acumula la ira de mucha frustración. Pero, claro, han pasado una raya que en Brasil no les van a pasar por alto. Y ahí se les acabó la impunidad.

El comunicado del Madrid en el fondo es para no ser menos porque con Pelé y la Federación Brasileña soltando fuego, el RM callando estaba haciendo el ridículo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Un tonto del chirincirco dijo que Vinícius tiene que "dejar de hacer el mono". Evidentemente no lo llama mono, es la diferencia entre usar el verbo "ser" y el verbo "hacer". Pero la sociedad occidental actual, de una punta a otra, está terriblemente acomplejada y cualquier cosa de estas se convierte en escándalo. Ya está el Madrid sacando comunicados, y la Fifa, y todos los tontos que quieran sumarse.




ese mismo "tonto" del chirincirco no dijo "deja de hacer el mono" a griezman cuando baila (encima en el bernabeu) (oh espera, que es de su equipo el patetico), ni a neymar, ni a tantos otros.

solo lo ha dicho de vinicius, que casualidad oye.

y lo de hacer el mono no tiene connotaciones racistas si es blanco a quien se le dice , pero si es un negro la cosa cambia : es logico entonces que tu quieras taparlo intentando jugar con el "ser" y el "hacer".

ademas que "hacer el mono" es eso : un mono que hace movimientos estupidos.
podria haber dicho que deje de bailar , que deje de hacer el tonto, etc.
pero no : que deje de hacer el MONO

vamos , que os ha jodido el comunicado del Madrid no?? cojonudo!! eso es buenisima señal!


----------



## Roedr (16 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Al antimadridismo patrio le pasa lo que al Barcelona cuando sale de España: que tiene muchos problemas porque está acostumbrado a que aquí se les permite todo.
> 
> Todo esto ha pasado porque el trato a Vini hace años que ha sido de total inquina y falta de respeto y para colmo eso sólo ha servido para que acabe siendo un top 3 mundial.
> 
> ...



Exacto. Vamos siempre de comedidos y cagaos. Esa parte es lo peor de Floren


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Sep 2022)

Ronaldo, Ronaldinho, Neymar, ..., todos jugadores del VARcelona y bailaban , y nadie generó esta polémica.

Lo que pasa que aquí no jode que Vinicius baile, sino que baile a todas las defensas rivales a las que deja locas y sin poder pararle.

Y jode doblemente porque ademas de ser del Madrid , es Vinicius, este chico que desde hace 2 años todos los antimadridistas le insultaban llamándole ficticius, mata palomas, etcs, ..., pero claro: ahora ha explotado como uno de los mejores jugadores del mundo: y esoooo....... no veas cómo les jode.

como no pueden con el deportivamente , entonces intentan ir a por el acosandole.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## Roedr (16 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ese mismo "tonto" del chirincirco no dijo "deja de hacer el mono" a griezman cuando baila (encima en el bernabeu) (oh espera, que es de su equipo el patetico), ni a neymar, ni a tantos otros.
> 
> solo lo ha dicho de vinicius, que casualidad oye.
> 
> ...



El pollo ese se pasa por representante de futbolistas. Si es así, no hay presunción de inocencia posible, el tipejo sabe como funciona este negocio. No he visto, ni pienso ver, el programa; pero vamos, tiene toda la pinta que lo de 'mono' no lo habría dicho con Griezmann, como bien dices. Huele a que ha querido hacer un insulto racista sin que lo llaman racista. 

Ojo que entiendo y estoy de acuerdo con lo de HDR, pero no creo que tipejo este sea trigo limpio. Nada que ver con el pollo que se montó con Aragonés, que era un bocas pero que obviamente no era racista como se le quiso hacer pasar.


----------



## Roedr (16 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



No baila mal. Su único defecto es que es más feo que una noche en truenos, y cada año es más feo que el anterior. haha


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Sep 2022)

nah


----------



## Roedr (16 Sep 2022)

En el Marca lo de Vini aparece como noticia más comentada por los usuarios. Y eso que está relegada tras el éxito en el EuroBasket.

¿Se cargará Pedrerol al representante ese?.


----------



## wanamaker (16 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo soy el primero en rechazar el complejo de corrección actual, pero en estas circunstancias en las que a Vini le han tirado hasta plátanos (es cierto, no se ha hablado de ello pero se hizo en Glasgow) esa metáfora era totalmente de cajón que iba a ser considerada racista *y el que la ha proferido lo sabía*.



Lo dudo. 
Hacer el mono en España siempre ha sido hacer el tonto. En Brasil pueden decir misa, pero que desde España se este hablando de racismo cuando es evidente que no ha habido nada de eso, es patetico, incluido el comunicado del Madrid.


----------



## wanamaker (16 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ese mismo "tonto" del chirincirco no dijo "deja de hacer el mono" a griezman cuando baila (encima en el bernabeu) (oh espera, que es de su equipo el patetico), ni a neymar, ni a tantos otros.
> 
> solo lo ha dicho de vinicius, que casualidad oye.
> 
> ...



Porque tu lo digas. En realidad, eso que tu dices es lo racista.


----------



## vurvujo (16 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ya era hora
> 
> bien hecho
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1193677



Ya era hora. Hay que mover esto y responder, llevamos décadas callados y poniendo la otra mejilla, aganchando la cabeza ante el rojerío. Amo el Madrid pero su comunicación es definitivamente algo a mejorar. Desde Twitter y YouTube estamos marcando el camino, basta de tolerar humillaciones.


----------



## vurvujo (16 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Un tonto del chirincirco dijo que Vinícius tiene que "dejar de hacer el mono". Evidentemente no lo llama mono, es la diferencia entre usar el verbo "ser" y el verbo "hacer". Pero la sociedad occidental actual, de una punta a otra, está terriblemente acomplejada y cualquier cosa de estas se convierte en escándalo. Ya está el Madrid sacando comunicados, y la Fifa, y todos los tontos que quieran sumarse.



La frase "hacer el mono" en España se sobreentiende que es "hacer tonterías" pero no en el resto del mundo y menos en otro idioma. El problema es que si le dices a Vinicius "vete al sambródomo a bailar y deja de hacer el mono"... suena fatal, si no es racismo se le parece mucho.


----------



## JimTonic (16 Sep 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Lo dudo.
> Hacer el mono en España siempre ha sido hacer el tonto. En Brasil pueden decir misa, pero que desde España se este hablando de racismo cuando es evidente que no ha habido nada de eso, es patetico, incluido el comunicado del Madrid.



Tendrá que justificar porque ha dicho eso de un jugador negro y no cuando lo hizo un jugador blanco como grieznan


----------



## HDR (16 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> La frase "hacer el mono" en España se sobreentiende que es "hacer tonterías" pero no en el resto del mundo y menos en otro idioma. El problema es que si le dices a Vinicius "vete al sambródomo a bailar y deja de hacer el mono"... suena fatal, si no es racismo se le parece mucho.



Eso a mí me importa una mierda. Están en España, no en el resto del mundo, y se tienen que adaptar a lo que se haga en España.


----------



## vurvujo (16 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No baila mal. Su único defecto es que es más feo que una noche en truenos, y cada año es más feo que el anterior. haha



jaja que hijodefruta.... pero llevas razón. Vini me cae muy bien, pero el pobre es más feo que un codo. Eso sí, tiene acceso a las sarténes más top del mundo aún siendo así de feo.


----------



## vurvujo (16 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En el Marca lo de Vini aparece como noticia más comentada por los usuarios. Y eso que está relegada tras el éxito en el EuroBasket.
> 
> ¿Se cargará Pedrerol al representante ese?.



Seguramente. Pedrerol será todo lo peor que queramos, pero de tonto no tiene nada.


----------



## vurvujo (17 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Eso a mí me importa una mierda. Están en España, no en el resto del mundo, y se tienen que adaptar a lo que se haga en España.



Si un tío con más barba que yo me dice que se siente tía, ¿le tengo que decir tía o elle o alguna modernidad porque "es mi cuerpo y es lo que siento y el mundo se tiene que adaptar"???? Exactamente lo mismo aquí, si le dices a Vini "vete a Brasil a bailar o deja de hacer el mono" por muy en España que se esté, no puedes controlar como lo intepretarán los demás, exactamente como el travelo, por muy mujer que se sienta para mi seguirá siendo hombre.


----------



## vurvujo (17 Sep 2022)

Y bueno... qué más da, estoy haciendo un poco de sangre del Pateti. Que se jodan, entendemos la mala elección de palabra de "hacer el mono" pero que se jodan los pateticos, quedan en ridículo. 

Que ganas tengo que Vini les haga un hat-trick.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## wanamaker (17 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Tendrá que justificar porque ha dicho eso de un jugador negro y no cuando lo hizo un jugador blanco como grieznan



No es por ser negro o blanco. Lo ha dicho por ser del Madrid.
Si el que hace bailes fuese Valverde, tambien estarian con lo mismo pero la expresion no hubiese causado el revuelo subnormal que ha causado.
El tipo, por como habla, parece bobo y tipico fanboy futbolero, pero la expresion hacer el mono no ha sido racista.
Luego que si wokismo y demas.

PD: Que los negros se ofendan por el uso de "mono" es su culpa. Que se dejen de ofender.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Eso a mí me importa una mierda. Están en España, no en el resto del mundo, y se tienen que adaptar a lo que se haga en España.





wanamaker dijo:


> Lo dudo.
> Hacer el mono en España siempre ha sido hacer el tonto. En Brasil pueden decir misa, pero que desde España se este hablando de racismo cuando es evidente que no ha habido nada de eso, es patetico, incluido el comunicado del Madrid.




tu sí que eres PATETICO

pudo decir: deja de bailar, deja de hacer tonterias , etc.
pero no : escogió decir : deja de hacer el MONO , y se lo dijo a un negro

en cualquier caso , mas aun : ¿quien cojones es nadie , y menos el PA YA SO pedro nadie , para exigir que vinicius no celebre sus goles moviendo la cadera? mas aun cuando su querido griezman hace lo mismo y el se caya como CABRON Y FALSO que es.

lo que les jode de vinicius no es que baile , es que baile a sus defensas.

largo. y a seguir sufriendo a vinicius : sus bailes y los bailes que les pega a las defensas rivales

mmmmmm......... el regocijo final es cómo les ha jodido el comunicado del Madrid defendiendo a sus jugadores en este caso a Vinicius


----------



## Raul83 (17 Sep 2022)

Si por ser racista, o mejor aún, xenófobo, te marginan en la sociedad y te echan del trabajo, abrá que empezar a plantearse el coger la manta a la cabeza.


----------



## Raul83 (17 Sep 2022)

Patética sociedad antiracista que apoya la invasión de moronegros que las élites les han metido en el cerebro a través de la demoníaca televisión.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## wanamaker (17 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> tu sí que eres PATETICO
> 
> pudo decir: deja de bailar, deja de hacer tonterias , etc.
> pero no : escogió decir : deja de hacer el MONO , y se lo dijo a un negro
> ...



A ver, tontainas. Esos programas de mierda viven de polemicas absurdas, al igual que los de politica y los de cotilleo.
Esta semana tocaba los de Vinicius provoca por bailar y blabla.
Dejar de hacer el mono, en España, y ya se le diga a un negro o blanco, significa deja de hacer el tonto.
Su tu identificas negros y monos, es tu problema.
El Pedro Bravo ese parece muy corto, no parece que lo diga con ningun doble sentido y nadie se lo recrimina, incluido el otro fanboy que esta en el debate.


----------



## Manero (17 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A algunos no os gusta hablar de fútbol, os gusta hablar de los que hablan de fútbol, os pasáis el hilo así (no lo digo por ti en particular). Nunca lo entenderé.



Es que los que hablan de fútbol tienen altavoces mediáticos tan grandes que consiguen influir en lo que pasa en el campo. Por eso pocas cosas me alteran más que la hipocresía y la doble moral de los medios, que con su relato convirtieron a Neymar en un provocador a ojos de todos. Y como consecuencia de ello no he visto a otro jugador que recibiera tanta leña, y de postre los árbitros le amonestaban más a él que a sus agresores.

En cambio con Vinicius el relato es el contrario y ya van camino de convertirlo en mártir, y lo de sacar el comodín del racismo es patético. El objetivo es evidente, sobreprotegerlo y provocar que cualquier jugador o afición que responda a sus provocaciones sean crucificados. El primero crucificado ya tiene nombre, Koke.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Sep 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> A ver, tontainas. Esos programas de mierda viven de polemicas absurdas, al igual que los de politica y los de cotilleo.
> Esta semana tocaba los de Vinicius provoca por bailar y blabla.
> Dejar de hacer el mono, en España, y ya se le diga a un negro o blanco, significa deja de hacer el tonto.
> Su tu identificas negros y monos, es tu problema.
> El Pedro Bravo ese parece muy corto, no parece que lo diga con ningun doble sentido y nadie se lo recrimina, incluido el otro fanboy que esta en el debate.









a ver tontainas , como no entiendes las explicaciones de que el cabron y falso "pedro nadie" le dice a vinicius por bailar : no hagas el MONO , pero eso mismo no se lo dice a su querido griezman que tambien baila , porque ademas es de su PATETICO de madrid , y tu sales con que : no es doble sentido , no parece que lo diga mal , etcs ,

el mismo Vinicius te responde : *minuto 1:44* ,



y si no entiendes portugues que te lo traduzcan


----------



## sintripulacion (17 Sep 2022)

Los que han estado criticando a Vinicius por bailar en los goles lo que realmente les molesta no es el baile en sí que no tiene la más mínima importancia para cualquiera con dos dedos de frente, lo que les molesta es que se está convirtiendo en un jugador espectacular, efectivo y determinante que a pasos agigantados va para crack mundial, y es del Madrid. Ese es el verdadero problema para toda esta chusma.

Son los mismos hdp que le criticaban de forma despiadada a un chico aún en formación con 18-19 años de que era un bluff y no le metía un gol al arcoiris con la UNICA FINALIDAD DE DESEQUILIBRALO MENTALMENTE para frustrar su progresión.
Son todos unos hdpt que fracasaron en su objetivo inicial y ahora intentan crear el caldo de cultivo propicio para que algún defensa desalmado le parta una pierna.
No se puede ser más miserables!!!.
Lo bueno es que se les está volviendo en su contra a todos esos hdpt.


----------



## Raul83 (17 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Y no creo yo que en Vic sin ir mas lejos guste mucho una camiseta tan blanca, por mucho escudo cule que lleve....



No es blanco, es horchata


----------



## Roshi (17 Sep 2022)

Ahora mismo en las radios españolas defenfiendo a Ansu fati y protegiéndolo y que tiene que ir a la selección y todas defendiendo al pedro bravo y que vinicius es un exagerado.

Con el enano hormonado pasaba igual, había que protegerlo y que nadie lo rozara, con el negro del barcelona igual.

Dueño de las televisiones, Roures.

a mamarla unos y otros. Que se hubiera metido la lengua en el culo y no vaya llamando mono a nadie. Con el puto frances y losbailecitos del fornite.


----------



## vurvujo (17 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Es que los que hablan de fútbol tienen altavoces mediáticos tan grandes que consiguen influir en lo que pasa en el campo. Por eso pocas cosas me alteran más que la hipocresía y la doble moral de los medios, que *con su relato convirtieron a Neymar en un provocador a ojos de todos*. Y como consecuencia de ello no he visto a otro jugador que recibiera tanta leña, y de postre los árbitros le amonestaban más a él que a sus agresores.
> 
> En cambio con Vinicius el relato es el contrario y ya van camino de convertirlo en mártir, y lo de sacar el comodín del racismo es patético. El objetivo es evidente, sobreprotegerlo y provocar que cualquier jugador o afición que responda a sus provocaciones sean crucificados. El primero crucificado ya tiene nombre, Koke.



Y una mierda. Neymar es un puto mentiroso. Se ganó el odio de todo el mundo el último mundial queriendo que le pitaran falta porque la maricona no le gustaba que le mirasen feo. Es que hay decenas de vídeos demostrando que quería engañar a todo el mundo.

Y ojo, en el 2018 ya no estaba el farsa para que hables de relato, estaba jugando para Brasil probablemente la selección más "simpática" del mundo del fútbol.


----------



## vurvujo (17 Sep 2022)

El relato dice.... este generador de energía infinita


----------



## wanamaker (17 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1193822
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que a mi el debate entre fanboys futboleros no me interesa.
Que si Griezman lo hace bla, Neymar bla, el otro bla.
El sucnordebate lleva un tiempo en twiter con que si Neymar lo hacia era provacion y si lo hace Vinicius no, y viceversa.
Hasta ahi, me la suda.
Pero la que se ha montado no es por Griezman, Koke o Neymar.
Es por lo de mono, que se ha dicho sin ningun tipo de connotacion racista, y ha montado el revuelo en Brasil.
Y los españoles, en lugar de ser unos putos cainitas y reconocer que se ha dicho como sinonimo de "hacer el tonto", muchos se han subido al carro del rasissssmo.
Eso es MUY PATETICO.

PD: Soy del Madrid, pero no un puto borregazo.


----------



## vurvujo (17 Sep 2022)

El relato dice... la hipotenusa


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Sep 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> *Los que han estado criticando a Vinicius por bailar en los goles lo que realmente les molesta no es el baile en sí que no tiene la más mínima importancia para cualquiera con dos dedos de frente, lo que les molesta es que se está convirtiendo en un jugador espectacular, efectivo y determinante que a pasos agigantados va para crack mundial, y es del Madrid. Ese es el verdadero problema para toda esta chusma.*
> 
> Son los mismos hdp que le criticaban de forma despiadada a un chico aún en formación con 18-19 años de que era un bluff y no le metía un gol al arcoiris con la UNICA FINALIDAD DE DESEQUILIBRALO MENTALMENTE para frustrar su progresión.
> Son todos unos hdpt que fracasaron en su objetivo inicial y ahora intentan crear el caldo de cultivo propicio para que algún defensa desalmado le parta una pierna.
> ...



EXACTO.

por eso como no pueden vencerle en los campos de futbol , salvo atacandole dandole patadas incluidas entradas con los tacos a su rodilla , entonces pasan a atacarle fuera y usan cualquier excusa barata : en este caso que mueve la cadera para festejar goles


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Sep 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Que a mi el debate entre fanboys futboleros no me interesa.
> Que si Griezman lo hace bla, Neymar bla, el otro bla.
> El sucnordebate lleva un tiempo en twiter con que si Neymar lo hacia era provacion y si lo hace Vinicius no, y viceversa.
> Hasta ahi, me la suda.
> ...




LARGO.


----------



## vurvujo (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (17 Sep 2022)

Y solo pongo cosas con Brasil; que lo aprendió en Narnia y claro como le permitian todo pensaba que en el mundo debía ser igual.


----------



## Roshi (17 Sep 2022)

Ahora mismo en la cope. Griezman hacia tambien bailes, si del fornite, eso son bailes infantiles.

me cago es sus muertos. El juego de los niños (y no tan niños) rata por excelencia.

Pero todo bien, menos lo que hagan los del madrid, que está todo mal.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Sep 2022)

Vinicius es muy buen jugador pero es un subnormal (no por bailar precisamente),asi sin mas,esta jugando en un pais extranjero donde le han dado una vida que ni en sueños habria imaginado,y lo menos que deberia hacer es mostrar agradecimiento y no jugar la carta del racismo a la minima,que lo que hace en esencia es echar mierda al pais que le ha acogido y dañar su imagen.

le critican por los bailes y al señor lo primero que se le viene a la cabeza es “lo hacen porque soy negro” “que no soportan que un negro triunfe en europa”,como si fuera el primero o algo…


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Sep 2022)

Criminalizan sus bailes y no se le ocurre pensar que ser del Madrid tenga algo que ver…no,es porque es negro,y punto.

pero son muchos asi,me acuerdo del payaso de Dani Alves que tampoco tenia problemas en hablar del racismo en España…


----------



## Manero (17 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Y solo pongo cosas con Brasil; que lo aprendió en Narnia y claro como le permitian todo pensaba que en el mundo debía ser igual.





Aquí tienes al mártir de Vinicius que también hace de las suyas con Brasil, que no solo finje una agresión sino que encima se levanta y se encara provocando al rival. Y piscinazos y simulaciones suyas se encuentran a patadas.




Lo del otro dia tirandole caños en el centro del campo a los jugadores del Mallorca mientras les iba diciendo cosas para provocarlos ya dice mucho del personaje.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (17 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Aquí tienes al mártir de Vinicius que también hace de las suyas con Brasil, que no solo finje una agresión sino que encima se levanta y se encara provocando al rival. Y piscinazos y simulaciones suyas se encuentran a patadas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1193853
> 
> ...




Típico tuyo. 

Tiras la piedra, escondes la mano y cambias de tema.


Vienes a hablar de que lo de MoNeymar es relato..... y está demostrado al 1000 que es lo más embustero, rastero, tramposo, mentiroso, payaso que ha habido los últimos años en el fútbol. Si da para tirarse horas y horas viendo sus jugarretas de niñato y vienes a hablar que es relato. MoNeymar poca fama tiene para todo lo asqueroso y nocivo que ha sido para el fútbol.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (17 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Es que los que hablan de fútbol tienen altavoces mediáticos tan grandes que consiguen influir en lo que pasa en el campo. Por eso pocas cosas me alteran más que la hipocresía y la doble moral de los medios, que con su relato convirtieron a Neymar en un provocador a ojos de todos. Y como consecuencia de ello no he visto a otro jugador que recibiera tanta leña, y de postre los árbitros le amonestaban más a él que a sus agresores.
> 
> En cambio con Vinicius el relato es el contrario y ya van camino de convertirlo en mártir, y lo de sacar el comodín del racismo es patético. El objetivo es evidente, sobreprotegerlo y provocar que cualquier jugador o afición que responda a sus provocaciones sean crucificados. El primero crucificado ya tiene nombre, Koke.



Eres el ejemplo más claro de la gente que sobra en el fútbol. 

#Manerofueradelfútbolya #Rebuznador #Koemanteníarazón #LatengoadentroconelMadrid #LaXavinetanoarrancayechahumo


----------



## Maestroscuroo (17 Sep 2022)

Comparar al actor Hollywodiense Neymar con Vinicius sólo lo puede hacer:

A) Un enfermo mental. 
B) Alguien que sólo busca una palmadita en la espalda. 
C) Alguien que cree que encararse y discutir con el rival mientras le zurran con gusto, es igual que tirar una lambreta ganando 4-0 en el minuto 90.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 Sep 2022)

Echarán al hijo de la gran puta ese mafioso de Pedro Bravo del chiringuito?


----------



## Dr.Muller (17 Sep 2022)

Hola
es intrascendente si vini baila o no. No es un debate racista, es una cosa absurda
ojala se pegue 3 bailes mañana
hace una porra?
1-3 y simeone llorando


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Sep 2022)

estadio del cadiz : aqui el MISERABLE Koke no provocaba

el que provoca es Vinicius


de nuevo : no les jode que Vinicius baile , lo que les jode es que haya explotado como un crack mundial y baile a sus defensas hasta meterles gol.


----------



## feps (17 Sep 2022)

Mañana, el Frente Atlético tiene la coartada perfecta para liarla parda. Los jugadores del Madrid deben estar preparados para lo peor. Si se monta muy gorda, que el capitán hable con el árbitro y se retiren del campo. Ya está bien de poner la otra mejilla.


----------



## El chepa (17 Sep 2022)

No había visto el video ese hasta ahora. Es buenísimo, la de mamadas aparcado en una rotonda que le habrán hecho. 
Koke y este tienen asegurado cameo en la próxima de Torrente.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (17 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mañana, el Frente Atlético tiene la coartada perfecta para liarla parda. Los jugadores del Madrid deben estar preparados para lo peor. Si se monta muy gorda, que el capitán hable con el árbitro y se retiren del campo. Ya está bien de poner la otra mejilla.



Al contrario, con toda la polémica Vinicius se ha convertido en un mártir y el tema del racismo está en boca de todos. Al árbitro seguramente le den instrucciones que si pasa cualquier cosa lo corte de raíz. Ahora habrá que ver si la afición del atlético se retratan como una panda de energúmenos racistas o si se van a comportar. En cualquier caso nosotros tenemos las de ganar y el atlético las de perder.


----------



## feps (17 Sep 2022)

Uchiha Madara dijo:


> Al contrario, con toda la polémica Vinicius se ha convertido en un mártir y el tema del racismo está en boca de todos. Al árbitro seguramente le den instrucciones que si pasa cualquier cosa lo corte de raíz.



Por si no le dan instrucciones. Ya estamos escarmentados.


----------



## El chepa (17 Sep 2022)

Al menos el mensaje oficial de La Liga de "ejque a Vinicius le dan porque va provocando" debería quedar desmantelado. Igual algún árbitro se lo piensa ahora que han conseguido que Vinicius suba en la escala mediática. Siento que la excusa haya sido una progrez, pero si no se hubiese montado el pollo mañana Vinicius tenía muchas papeletas para quedarse fuera del Mundial.


----------



## feps (17 Sep 2022)

La canallesca (la prensa) siempre es quien crea las polémicas artificialmente. Los periodistas son pura chusma que actúan como bomberos pirómanos. Gentuza de la peor calaña.


----------



## Manero (17 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Típico tuyo.
> 
> Tiras la piedra, escondes la mano y cambias de tema.
> 
> ...



Te doy el thanks porque has descrito a Neymar perfectamente. Pero lo que no se ha entendido de mi comentario es que no he querido decir que Ney sea un santo, mi crítica iba a que si el relato sobre Neymar era uno no puede ser que el de Vinicius sea exactamente el contrario porque viste de blanco. Si Neymar es un provocador, Vinicius que es la marca blanca de Neymar también lo es, no un santo mártir como se le está pintando

Caso Neymar: Afición y jugadores del Athletic buenos y Neymar malo
Caso Vinicius: Afición y jugadores del Atlético malos y Vinicius bueno

Se entiende por donde voy?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Sep 2022)

Vemos si lo entiendo....

El entrenador (mexicano) durante un partido le dice que le jodan a patadas, el (con razón) se mosquea y monta el número.
Un poco después un jugador dice que seguramente haya problemas si hace el ganso...no dice que cojan armas y le maten.

El Madrid hace un comunicado diciendo que el racismo esto y lo otro, y luego sale vinicius diciendo que los europeos somos unos racistas....

Veamos, un chaval multimillonario que conduce un Ferrari y trabaja solo 3 horas al día para ganar 10 millones de euros anuales limpios dice que Europa es racista....

A todo esto el único comentario violento y con connotaciones racistas se lo hizo un mexicano.

Supongo que deben vender el partido para que lo vean en el extranjero.


----------



## Manero (17 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Comparar al actor Hollywodiense Neymar con Vinicius sólo lo puede hacer:
> 
> A) Un enfermo mental.
> B) Alguien que sólo busca una palmadita en la espalda.
> C) Alguien que cree que encararse y discutir con el rival mientras le zurran con gusto, es igual que tirar una lambreta ganando 4-0 en el minuto 90.



Desde que dijiste que no me volverías a citar, tengo unas 15 citaciones tuyas.

Aquí veo mucha tensión sexual no resuelta por tu parte


----------



## Maestroscuroo (17 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Desde que dijiste que no me volverías a citar, tengo unas 15 citaciones tuyas.
> 
> Aquí veo mucha tensión sexual no resuelta por tu parte



Me cuesta mucho dejar de contestar tonterías pero tienes razón. Mea culpa.


----------



## feps (17 Sep 2022)

Recomiendo el IGNORE.


----------



## tHE DOG. (17 Sep 2022)

El Madrid se ha convertido en basura woke asquerosa.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Si el madrid gana al chaktar dones ese y ellos ganan al celtic estan vivos aun.
> No se si @Edu.R nos puede informar si el equipo aleman tiene cierta presion por pasar al tratarse de un equipo hecho a golpe de talonario o esta lejos del foco mediatico...
> Locierto es que el Salzburgo esta mejor colocado que ellos y se supone que el austriaco es el equipo segundon de Red Bull



El Leipzig entró como una apisonadora, e idealmente debería luchar por la Bundesliga, pero se han acostumbrado a un nivel Dortmund/Leverkusen: Top-4 y en Champions hasta donde se pueda (Y la Copa).

Es un equipo que suele fichar bien, pero al final no le llega, le pasa un poco como al Dortmund. Eso si, como es un club "de ricos" a la gente le cae mal, y la afición es muy "nueva". Esto se nota en los desplazamientos, es de los equipos que menos afición mueve.

Su objetivo es pasar a Octavos, y con eso ya cumplen. La Europa League se les queda un poco pequeña, pero tampoco la tirarían.

El Salzburgo (De ahi salió Haaland), es buen equipo, lo que pasa es que la Liga es muy paco, pero llevan varios años que nunca van de comparsa, se clasifican a Octavos... si estuviesen en una Liga más fuerte, podrían ser un equipo rollo Benfica u Oporto perfectamente.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Sep 2022)

Uchiha Madara dijo:


> Ahora habrá que ver si la afición del atlético se retratan como una panda de energúmenos racistas o si se van a comportar.



¿En serio tienes la sospecha mínima de que los del Atleti se podrían comportar como gente civilizada?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Sep 2022)

Vinicius la víctima del racismo a debido rociar está noche con tres modelos, ahora se montará en su ferrari e irá a comer a algún reservado de 50.000 euros el tenedor para luego regresar a su mansión a dormir la siesta....es la vida de las víctimas del racismo en europa.


Esto me recuerda a la otra "victima" del racismo europeo, el tal Samuel eto'o otro multimillonario, este se dedicó a ir por España preñando a blancas para luego negarse a pagar pensiones de 800 euros al mes teniendo una fortuna estimada en 180 millones de euros....
Todo por culpa del racista europeo blanco.


----------



## Schenker (17 Sep 2022)

Uchiha Madara dijo:


> Ahora habrá que ver si la afición del atlético se retratan como una panda de energúmenos racistas...



¿Pero es que queda alguna duda?

Edito: anda, veo que se me ha adelantado Edu.R


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya que sacais el tema a finales de los 80 principios de los 90, en la calle Concha Espina justo enfrente del Bernabeu junto a un local de hosteleria en una esquina habia depositados siempre unos ramos de flores. Unos ramos de flores que seguramente depositaba la madre o la familia de un hincha asesinado alli mismo un domingo por la tarde por alguien de ultrasur o relacionado. Como era la época que era pues no había internet, ni foro de calópez para hablar de ello y subrayarlo como hacéis ambos con los casos y el grupo que mencionais.
> 
> Pero es que yo no estaba hablando de eso. Yo estaba hablando de faltas de respeto a la grada rival a la hora de celebrar un gol, marcharse del campo o al término del encuentro. Y eso antes no se hacía tanto como ahora salvo casos aislados como el de Juanito en el estadio del Estrella Roja en Belgrado que se dirige a la grada enseñandoles el pulgar hacia abajo en señal de acabados o vencidos y a continuación le tiraron el casco de una botella acertandole en la cabeza. Es un ejemplo extremo, pero es ejemplo de lo que no se debe hacer porque es una falta de respeto. Y con los bailecitos o postureos de algunos jugadores pues pasa eso, que la afición rival lo toma como insulto. No es tan dificil de entender.



Claro que no es difícil de entender, el aficionado puede desearte la muerte, que reviente tu hijo enfermo, que seas hijo de puta, etc, pero el jugador no puede celebrar un gol bailando y luego, si lo hace uno de tu equipo está bien, si lo hace el rival, está muy mal. Ves como no es tan difícil de entender, se llama tener dos varas de medir.
Encima digo que quitar ultrasur, un grupo de descerebrados y algunos criminales en el mismo, fue de lo mejor, me lo pones como si les echara de menos, es la l ey del embudo, para ti el más ancho.


----------



## feps (17 Sep 2022)

Florentino hoy.


----------



## .⁝. (17 Sep 2022)

Puta Mafia mediática. Son los „buenos“, los „vencedores“, y los (((Mass Media))) les amparan. Los madridistas subversivos todavía creen que no descubrimos toda su Farsa y Manipulación mediáticas, LOL. Son tan irrisorios como aquellos que quieren mantener viva la farsa del _Holocuento_. Al fin y al cabo, son de la misma ralea, _figos_ de una penaldusca. La Farsa MauMaudridista terminó hace tiempo, aunque sigan parasitando al FCB para mantener firme su patraña.

Ahora tratando de tapar sus vergüenzas con su Macaco brasileño *Negricius*, otra far$a madridista que insulta a los españoles y nuevo ídolo del Santicago Karembeu. El Mau Maudridista siempre con un rabo negro en la boca, como bien sabe (?) el judío analfabeto _Padre JewRom_, también *qbitard* y los demás maricones Antifa MENA. No sorprende que lo llamen Putal Madrid.

La Farsa o Far$a madridista del Var$a continúa.































MAU-MAUDRIDISTAS Mantero Manteros ANTIFA LGBT BLM
HalaL Magreb HalaL Madrid Mena MENAS Moronegro Moronegros Madrilerdos Judíos-Moros Magrebíes MauMaudrilerdos MauMaudridioten Madridioten Madridi$ten Antifanten AnarcoGuarros Garrapatas Mass Media
Ultras Moronegros Ultras Gitanomoros Ultras Mau-Maudrid
ADN Madridista: padre negro homosexual mantero y madrilerdo​


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Sep 2022)

Neypiscinas, que es el que ha empezado todo esto de defender a Vini mientras el club miraba para otro lado mientras lo agredían en insultaban, va a tener en el mundial a un tipo que le va a dar 2 asistencias todos los partidos y que mataría por él. Lo está motivando para el mundial.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Sep 2022)

Imaginate a Iniesta diciendo que le cuestionan porque hay mucho racismo en Japon,y que no soportan ver a un blanco triunfar alli…impensable no? Pues es impensable porque ese mensaje alli no tendria aceptacion y le generaria un monton de problemas,simplemente,porque la sociedad alli no ha sufrido el lavado de cerebro que ha tenido aqui.

por que dice eso en cambio Vini Jr aqui? Porque la sociedad supuestamente muy racista no tiene problemas en tolerar esas acusaciones,y Vini Jr como ademas no tiene dos dedos de frente tiene siempre muy presente lo de ser negro y ve racismo por todas partes…


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Imaginate a Iniesta diciendo que le cuestionan porque hay mucho racismo en Japon,y que no soportan ver a un blanco triunfar alli…impensable no? Pues es impensable porque ese mensaje alli no tendria aceptacion y le generaria un monton de problemas,simplemente,porque la sociedad alli no ha sufrido el lavado de cerebro que ha tenido aqui.
> 
> por que dice eso en cambio Vini Jr aqui? Porque la sociedad supuestamente muy racista no tiene problemas en tolerar esas acusaciones,y Vini Jr como ademas no tiene dos dedos de frente tiene siempre muy presente lo de ser negro y ve racismo por todas partes…



lo de las patadas , codazos en la cara , empujones , ..., que le dan a Vinicius en los partidos , ya desde toda la temporada pasada , y consentido por la mafia arbitral del Farsa VARsa , eso es que si japon y tal

lo de que le llamen en el spotify nou MACACO y quien le insultó con racismo esté identificado por las camaras de television , pero la denuncia que hizo la liga , la policia de la region cataluña , o sea los del farsa VARsa , decide archivarla sin ninguna sancion , eso es que si japon y tal

lo de que ahora los del patetico de madrid : empezando por el garrulo pedro bravo , le dijese a vinicius "deja de hacer el MONO" , cuando le podria haber dicho : dejar de bailar , deja de hacer el tonto , ... , eso es que si japon y tal

lo de que siguiendo koke dijese que si vinicius celebra un gol con baile va a ser motivo para que se monte un lio en el metropolitano , cuando el: koke, y griezmann , han bailado por ejemplo en el campo del cadiz al marcar gol , eso es que si japon y tal


es todo una clara campaña contra vinicius , por haberse convertido en un crack mundial , y que juega en el Real Madrid.
y en esa campaña los antimadridistas vomitan todo : su odio, su rabia , su racismo ,, su asco, su impotencia , ....


baah... y paso ya de ti chaval

hueles o bien a encubierto del farsa VARsa , o a buenista pedante que va de entendido


bueno, al ignore tio , ya hacia un tiempo que lo tenia que haber hecho


----------



## vurvujo (17 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Neypiscinas, que es el que ha empezado todo esto de defender a Vini mientras el club miraba para otro lado mientras lo agredían en insultaban, va a tener en el mundial a un tipo que le va a dar 2 asistencias todos los partidos y que mataría por él. Lo está motivando para el mundial.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



Manda cojones que haya sido el impresentable ese que lo haya iniciado. 


Pero algo es algo; lo peor de Floren y del Madrid es que siempre callan y ponen la otra mejilla, está bien que denuncien y den un golpe en la mesa, sino nos terminan comiendo mediáticamente, que los contrarios son expertos en eso de manejar los medios.


----------



## sintripulacion (17 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Aquí tienes al mártir de Vinicius que también hace de las suyas con Brasil, que no solo finje una agresión sino que encima se levanta y se encara provocando al rival. Y piscinazos y simulaciones suyas se encuentran a patadas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1193853
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, que a este paso los jugadores del Madrid van a tener que salir al campo con un libro de instrucciones encima para hacer solo lo que al equipo contrario le venga bien y "no le moleste".
"Tirar caños" es un recurso del juego como cualquier otro.
Quien los tira arriesga a que le roben el balón, le monten un vontraataque y se quede con cara de tonto, no deja de ser una modalidad de regate que te puede salir bien o mal.
Quien los recibe siempre tiene la opción de cerrar las piernas y se acabó (o comprarse una sotana).
Veo que a los antimadridistas les molesta mucho cualquier cosa que haga Vinicius, creo que va a ser con toda seguridad que aún les escuece el ojete de su papel determinante en las eliminatorias de Champions del año pasado y su gol en la final....., y están haciendo todo lo posible para intentar desequilibrarlo y descentrado mentalmente.
Querido Vini, baila y de paso sonríe!!!.
Eres una alegría en el fútbol actual.
Los árbitros deben proteger a este tipo de jugadores que Dan espectáculo como en su día lo daba Ronaldiño, que por cierto también bailaba y a nadie nos molestaba que lo hiciera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Sep 2022)

Vinicius, Neymar, eto'o....todos exclavos del sistema europeo, siempre obligados a trabajar de sol a sol, sin derechos, mal viviendo, un mundo injusto este que les ha tocado vivir...... 

Black Lives Mamadous!!!!!! 

Blm!!!!!!


----------



## fachacine (17 Sep 2022)

Todo este debate de los bailes de Vini y el racismo me empieza a cargar. Me parece bien que mi Madrid institucionalmente denuncie que las patadas que recibe no conllevan amarillas y que los árbitros no le protegen, pero jugar el comodín del racismo no me mola. Si total al final todo es una polémica inventada por los periodistas deportivos de mierda.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Sep 2022)

He visto la rueda de prensa, hay que darle un premio a la paciencia y la sensatez a Carletto, el nivel de las preguntas del periodismo patrio es de traca.


----------



## Cuqui (17 Sep 2022)

Alguien tiene algun weblink para ver a la barca? @Policía Pérez


----------



## Manero (17 Sep 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que a este paso los jugadores del Madrid van a tener que salir al campo con un libro de instrucciones encima para hacer solo lo que al equipo contrario le venga bien y "no le moleste".
> "Tirar caños" es un recurso del juego como cualquier otro.
> Quien los tira arriesga a que le roben el balón, le monten un vontraataque y se quede con cara de tonto, no deja de ser una modalidad de regate que te puede salir bien o mal.
> Quien los recibe siempre tiene la opción de cerrar las piernas y se acabó (o comprarse una sotana).
> ...



A Vinicius no se le silba por bailar, se le critica por su actitud en el campo, sus gestos provocadores con los rivales y por su falta de humildad. 

Tiene una actitud más parecida a Neymar que a Ronaldinho. Por eso Ronaldinho bailaba y caía bien y Vinicius no.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Sep 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Alguien tiene algun weblink para ver a la barca? @Policía Pérez



No te molestes,han echado a uno del Elche y esto ya está visto desde el principio...


----------



## Edu.R (17 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No te molestes,han echado a uno del Elche y esto ya está visto desde el principio...



Se paga 34 a 1 que el Elche gana el partido. 

El Bayern pierde con el Augsburgo (Min 60, 1-0), LOOOOOOL. Sería el 4º partido seguido que no gana el Bayern en Bundesliga, cosa muy rara, lo digo porque los del Barcelona se motivan mucho con "plantarle" cara, y le han sacado empates equipazos como el Union de Berlin, el Stuttgart y ahora el Augsburgo. El Bayern a estas alturas de la temporada esta regular regular.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Se paga 34 a 1 que el Elche gana el partido.



Si remontan el 1-0 en el camp nou jugando con 10 sería el sorpreson del año...ni un euro apostaba así pagasen 100 a 1

Por cierto,no se cómo están tan seguros de que el gol era bueno,a mi me parecía fuera de juego (por un micropelo)


----------



## vurvujo (17 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si remontan el 1-0 en el camp nou jugando con 10 sería el sorpreson del año...ni un euro apostaba así pagasen 100 a 1
> 
> Por cierto,no se cómo están tan seguros de que el gol era bueno,a mi me parecía fuera de juego (por un micropelo)




Yo quería ver una buena toma porque también me lo parecía.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (17 Sep 2022)

Líneas by Roures y barra libre de codazos según me cuentan.


----------



## George A (17 Sep 2022)

Qué cansino lo de los bailes y ahora además se le añaden las pertinentes dosis de wokismo para hacerlo aún más absurdo. Vinicius lleva mucho pretendiendo ser un negro que juega en el Real Madrid en vez de un futbolista que juega en el Real Madrid, desde el blm y toda esa mierda está opositando. Está acomplejadísimo.

A Vinicius no se le ha montado esto por ser negro principalmente, que con la Iglesia woke hemos topado, ha sido por:

1. Jugar en el Real Madrid. La grandeza subleva a las ratas perdedoras.
2. Romperla a crack espectacular haciendo un meme a los que le hacían memes.

Lo de mono:

3. Ser bajito (lo de mono es más por su estatura que por ser negro, a Tchouameni le habrían dicho que deje de hacer el orangután).
4. Ser negro.

Es decir, en último lugar queda su negrituz, de repente todo lo envuelven en el cinismo del racismo cuando es el último elemento para que le hayan llamado mono, obviando que esa sociedad tan deplorable y supremacista ha montado una industria del entretenimiento donde le han ido a buscar a su favela, sin que su negrura haya sido óbice. Es más, precisamente por ser pobre y negro ha tenido más oportunidades y tiempo de desarrollar esas habilidades porque no tenía otra cosa que hacer en su barrio, a un chaval blanquito de los que dicen que son bien le están cargando a deberes de propaganda destructiva, con el tiempo medido para hacer deporte, adoctrinándole para que fracase en la vida con ideologías de mierda para convertirle en un autómata sin arrojo que le convertirán en un esclavo de una dictadura que jamás podrá soñar con la vida que lleva Vinicius.

A Grasard se le dice gordo, a un calvo calvo, si le jode ser negro que se aguante, nadie lleva todas las cartas que le gustaría llevar ni gustar a todo el mundo. Si estuviera en paz le resbalaría el tema de la raza y no tendría ningún problema en que le recordasen que es negro.

Ha superado campañas más brutales de intentos humillación y ahora se la coge con papel de fumar por el wokismo. Un futbolista hablando de racismo en una industria creada por blancos que la llenan de negros haciéndolos millonarios, el acabose.

Que actúe como un futbolista del Real Madrid, no como un negro que juega en el Real Madrid y nadie intentará desestabilizarle por ser negro. Si ven que le pica le buscarán más veces.


----------



## George A (17 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Se paga 34 a 1 que el Elche gana el partido.
> 
> El Bayern pierde con el Augsburgo (Min 60, 1-0), LOOOOOOL. Sería el 4º partido seguido que no gana el Bayern en Bundesliga, cosa muy rara, lo digo porque los del Barcelona se motivan mucho con "plantarle" cara, y le han sacado empates equipazos como el Union de Berlin, el Stuttgart y ahora el Augsburgo. El Bayern a estas alturas de la temporada esta regular regular.



Ya lo comenté, el Bayern ha perdido su Cristiano particular, pincharán más. No entiendo que les den tanto favoritismo en Champions, es menos equipo que otros años.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (17 Sep 2022)

Perdón si ya se ha tocado el tema, me reengancho al final del hilo tras una semana de vacaciones burbujeras.

Se confirma que *este sujeto es deficiente mental...* Y el payaso, globalista y agenda2030endista de FloPer amparándole en lugar de sancionarle por mear fuera del tiesto:









Vinicius se harta y lanza este contundente mensaje tras la polémica con sus bailes


Vinicius Jr. denuncia el racismo que sufre en los campos en este vídeo publicado en sus redes sociales. "No dejaré de bailar", sentencia.




as.com


----------



## vurvujo (17 Sep 2022)

George A dijo:


> Qué cansino lo de los bailes y ahora además se le añaden las pertinentes dosis de wokismo para hacerlo aún más absurdo. Vinicius lleva mucho pretendiendo ser un negro que juega en el Real Madrid en vez de un futbolista que juega en el Real Madrid, desde el blm y toda esa mierda está opositando. Está acomplejadísimo.
> 
> A Vinicius no se le ha montado esto por ser negro principalmente, que con la Iglesia woke hemos topado, ha sido por:
> 
> ...




Pero el problema primario siempre fue lo del baile, que se disparó por el componente racista. El "trending" fue "bailavinijr" no fue "españaracista" o algo similar.

De no ser por el componente racista mañana le iban a partir las piernas a Vini.... por bailar. No se había sacado la carta racista porque parece ser que a alguien del Madrid no puede bailar cuando mete goles y está bien insultarlo y decirle que es un provocador. Un imbécil usó una frase mal elegida en el peor momento y se hizo una bola de nieve; ahora no le partirán en 12 las rodillas a Vini y seguirá bailando porque su conclusión no fue "fuera racismo del fútbol" fue "seguiré bailando".


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Sep 2022)

Ojito a las líneas que ha tirado Roures.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Sep 2022)

Ha perdido el bayern con el augsburgo


----------



## Edu.R (17 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ha perdido el bayern con el ausburgo



    

4 partidos seguidos en Bundesliga sin ganar el Bayern, no recuerdo la última vez pero tuvo que ser hace mucho.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (17 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ojito a las líneas que ha tirado Roures.











El gol de Carrasco al Huesca añade polémica a las líneas del fuera de juego


Sigue la polémica con las líneas del fuera de juego emitidas por el VAR, en este caso por el gol de Carrasco al Huesca que supuso el 2-0 a favor del Atlético y la sentencia del par




www.google.com





Buenas líneas by Roures. En vez de tomar como referencia el balón, lo hacen desde la bota. Por lo civil o lo criminal este año.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Sep 2022)

E


DRIDMA dijo:


> Ojito a las líneas que ha tirado Roures.



El del farsa está en linea con el del VARsa.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Sep 2022)

Opinión impopular,pero yo creo que Memphis Depay no tiene nada que envidiar a Benzema...


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 4 partidos seguidos en Bundesliga sin ganar el Bayern, no recuerdo la última vez pero tuvo que ser hace mucho.



Yo con que le ganen al Palancalona los dos partidos de la Champions tengo de sobra, luego que pierdan hasta los entrenamientos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Sep 2022)

La mafia arbitral del farsa VARsa ya les robó al elche la temporada pasada: tanto en VARcelona como en elche. Esta temporada siguen: ya vieron que el año pasado les salió gratis el atraco.


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Opinión impopular,pero yo creo que Memphis Depay no tiene nada que envidiar a Benzema...



Como rematador puede ser, como aporte al juego del equipo el holandés no le llega a KB9 ni a la suela del zapato.


----------



## sintripulacion (17 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Todo este debate de los bailes de Vini y el racismo me empieza a cargar. Me parece bien que mi Madrid institucionalmente denuncie que las patadas que recibe no conllevan amarillas y que los árbitros no le protegen, pero jugar el comodín del racismo no me mola. Si total al final todo es una polémica inventada por los periodistas deportivos de mierda.



Efectivamente, como es una polémica artificial creada por los periodistas antimadridistas con la única finalidad de desequilibrar mentalmente a Vini, que este se descentre de su tremenda progresión futbolistica y que algún cafre le parta la pierna, me alegro enormemente que dicha campaña orquestada se les haya vuelto en contra y estén quedando como unos vulgares racistas, lo cual es motivo sobrado para que dejen de hacer el.ganso y dejen de una puta vez de inflar una polémica que ellos sólitos han creado.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> La mafia arbitral del farsa VARsa ya les robó al elche la temporada pasada: tanto en VARcelona como en elche. Esta temporada siguen: ya vieron que el año pasado les salió gratis el atraco.



A ver, este partido el Elche no tenía prácticamente nada que hacer, pero si te expulsan un jugador antes del minuto 15 y luego te conceden ahi ese gol dudosísimo, tu 2% de opciones baja al 0,1%.

De todas formas el Barcelona es eso, le mete 4 al Valladolid o al Elche en casa, se creen algo, y luego en los partidos "de verdad" les soban el morro y "es mala suerte, nos hemos merecido más". Y llevan asi 4 o 5 temporadas sin exagerar.

Porque vamos, el Bayern como digo no está nada bien, hoy palma con el Ausgburgo, venía de empatar con el Stuttgart... pero les han plantado cara y eso ya les convierte en top-5 europeo .


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (17 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ojito a las líneas que ha tirado Roures.



*Yo ya la liga ni me preocupa... Es del FCB por decreto ley*... Hace ya un par de semanas que felicité irónicamente a mis conocidos culerdos...

Un club que debería estar sin licencia federativa y en concurso de acreedores... y anda pervertiendo una competición tras haber sido rescatado por el Estado español..

Es todo un escándalo y una puta vergüenza...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (17 Sep 2022)

Esto es el Florentinato y la tristemente famosa timo-reforma: 

*Destrozar un estadio y arruinar a un club de fúbtol... para organizar un partido de tenis con jugadores jubilados... *


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ojito a las líneas que ha tirado Roures.



En realidad no las tira roures sino la mafia arbitral del farsa VARsa que está en el VAR y que están a las órdenes de roures.

O sea el photoshop lo hacen en el VAR


----------



## chomin (17 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, este partido el Elche no tenía prácticamente nada que hacer, pero si te expulsan un jugador antes del minuto 15 y luego te conceden ahi ese gol dudosísimo, tu 2% de opciones baja al 0,1%.
> 
> De todas formas el Barcelona es eso, le mete 4 al Valladolid o al Elche en casa, se creen algo, y luego en los partidos "de verdad" les soban el morro y "es mala suerte, nos hemos merecido más". Y llevan asi 4 o 5 temporadas sin exagerar.
> 
> Porque vamos, el Bayern como digo no está nada bien, hoy palma con el Ausgburgo, venía de empatar con el Stuttgart... pero les han plantado cara y eso ya les convierte en top-5 europeo .



Al Madrid también le metio 4 en su campo


----------



## George A (17 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Pero el problema primario siempre fue lo del baile, que se disparó por el componente racista. El "trending" fue "bailavinijr" no fue "españaracista" o algo similar.
> 
> De no ser por el componente racista mañana le iban a partir las piernas a Vini.... por bailar. No se había sacado la carta racista porque parece ser que a alguien del Madrid no puede bailar cuando mete goles y está bien insultarlo y decirle que es un provocador. Un imbécil usó una frase mal elegida en el peor momento y se hizo una bola de nieve; ahora no le partirán en 12 las rodillas a Vini y seguirá bailando porque su conclusión no fue "fuera racismo del fútbol" fue "seguiré bailando".



Entiendo lo que dices, se usa la carta del racismo para parar la campaña de acoso y derribo que se había iniciado y al fin y al cabo se protege al futbolista, que es lo fundamental.

Si es tal cual con ese maquiavelismo tan medido me quito el sombrero, jugando con la religión del sistema, sacando el comodín del público.

Si ves su comunicado el elemento del racismo es troncal, hasta dice que lleva tatuado que mientras la piel importe habrá guerra o algo así. Está muy acomplejado. 

Si el final es que Vinichus sigue dando espectáculo, que siga la fiesta, habrá que seguir pagando el peaje del bailecito. Que personalmente no me hace gracia, hacer eso ante una grada rival en su estadio es de mal gusto sobre todo si ya ganas de unos cuantos.


----------



## sintripulacion (17 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> A Vinicius no se le silba por bailar, se le critica por su actitud en el campo, sus gestos provocadores con los rivales y por su falta de humildad.
> 
> Tiene una actitud más parecida a Neymar que a Ronaldinho. Por eso Ronaldinho bailaba y caía bien y Vinicius no.



Ahora resulta, y esto es novedad, que a Vinicius no se le critica por bailar.

Qué será lo próximo???.
Justificar que se le critique, y de paso se le den patadas, por tener esos dientes tan blancos y esa sonrisa tan amplia??.

P.d: Vinicius hace lo mismo que Ronaldiño, y el problema no es como tú dices que Vini cae mal y Ronaldiño caía bien.
El problema es que en la prensa deportiva española hay mucho hdp antimadridista que tiene patente de curso o derecho de pernada y se piensan que pueden orquestar una campaña de criminalizacion contra un jugador estrella del Madrid para justificar que le cosan a patadas, campaña que a ningún periodista del Madrid que yo recuerde, y mira que también los hay rematadamente tontos, se le ha ocurrido hacer contra un jugador de otro equipo.
Ronaldiño era del Barsa (por tanto, "no problem") y Vini es del Madrid (y por tanto, lo que hace es intolerable).


----------



## Edu.R (17 Sep 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Al Madrid también le metio 4 en su campo



No sé que parte de "partido de verdad" no has entendido. El Atleti nos metió también 7 en un partido de pretemporada en 2019 (Mira como lloro). Hablo de partidos donde te juegas los títulos de verdad y donde ambos contendientes son de nivel y compiten al máximo.


----------



## petro6 (17 Sep 2022)

No me gusta que se utilice el comodín del racismo, pero si con ello se consigue que Vini salga con las dos piernas intactas del Tiraflechas estadium por esta vez lo toleraré.


----------



## chomin (17 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No sé que parte de "partido de verdad" no has entendido. El Atleti nos metió también 7 en un partido de pretemporada en 2019 (Mira como lloro). Hablo de partidos donde te juegas los títulos de verdad y donde ambos contendientes son de nivel y compiten al máximo.



A vale que el Madrid no compitio jaja pues que hubiesen avisado a sus seguidores que pagaron 200 euros por entrada para ver como les meaban


----------



## Edu.R (17 Sep 2022)

chomin dijo:


> A vale que el Madrid no compitio jaja pues que hubiesen avisado a sus seguidores que pagaron 200 euros por entrada para ver como les meaban



Hombre, teniendo 12 pts de ventaja en Liga (Virtualmente ganada, faltaban 9 partidos), a 3 dias de unos cuartos de final de Champions, poniendo a Modric de falso 9 y luego jugando con defensa de 3 (Cosa que no habían hecho en todo el año), como puedes comprender, la relevancia de ese resultado es más bien nimia.

Es verdad que el resultado fue un poco cantoso, pero al final no valió más que para consumo interno en Barcelona de "pues no somos tan malos". Ya se vio contra el Eintracht, por ejemplo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Opinión impopular,pero yo creo que Memphis Depay no tiene nada que envidiar a Benzema...



Pero si tú siempre dices que Benzema es una mierda...


----------



## chomin (17 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Hombre, teniendo 12 pts de ventaja en Liga (Virtualmente ganada, faltaban 9 partidos), a 3 dias de unos cuartos de final de Champions, poniendo a Modric de falso 9 y luego jugando con defensa de 3 (Cosa que no habían hecho en todo el año), como puedes comprender, la relevancia de ese resultado es más bien nimia.
> 
> Es verdad que el resultado fue un poco cantoso, pero al final no valió más que para consumo interno en Barcelona de "pues no somos tan malos". Ya se vio contra el Eintracht, por ejemplo.



Bueno allá tu, pero si no ves diferencia entre este Barsa a los años anteriores pues o eres un cegato fútbolero o te tapas los ojos como buen forofo, no hay mas


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Pero si tú siempre dices que Benzema es una mierda...



Yo juraría que mi comentario no era precisamente ensalzandole...

De todos modos yo nunca digo que sea "una mierda" digo que está muy muy sobrevalorado y no es ningún fenómeno como se vende,pero a la gente suele gustarle interpretar lo que lee y no quedarse con lo que literalmente se escribe,y tú no pareces una excepción.


----------



## JimTonic (17 Sep 2022)

como se les explica a los brasileçnos y a la gente extranjera que van en contra de vini no por el color de la piel sino de la camiseta

a mi me encanta ahora que el periodista tenga que decir que se metio con vini (negro y del madrid) y no se metio con el jugador del atmadrid (blanco y sel pateti) porque le habian ordenado que se metiera contra jugadores del madrid, por cual2quier cosa que hicieran


----------



## Edu.R (17 Sep 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Bueno allá tu, pero si no ves diferencia entre este Barsa a los años anteriores pues o eres un cegato fútbolero o te tapas los ojos como buen forofo, no hay mas



A ver, el Barcelona ha pasado de luchar por meterse en Champions (Top-4) y jugar la Europa League, a luchar por ganar la Liga/Copa y hacer un buen papel en Champions. Hipotecando todo el futuro a medio plazo, pero es evidente la mejora. Eso si, dentro de 2-3 años cuando no haya palancas ni se pueda fichar como este año, no valen los lloros.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> como se les explica a los brasileçnos y a la gente extranjera que van en contra de vini no por el color de la piel sino de la camiseta



No se les puede explicar porque no quieren entenderlo

No es la primera vez que Vinicius recuerda su negrura,ese típo de gente no quiere saber nada,tiene sus prejuicios grabados a fuego en la cabeza.


----------



## chomin (17 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, el Barcelona ha pasado de luchar por meterse en Champions (Top-4) y jugar la Europa League, a luchar por ganar la Liga/Copa y hacer un buen papel en Champions. Hipotecando todo el futuro a medio plazo, pero es evidente la mejora. Eso si, dentro de 2-3 años cuando no haya palancas ni se pueda fichar como este año, no valen los lloros.



Pues aclarate tío jaja, que antes has puesto que estaban como años anteriores,


----------



## JimTonic (17 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No se les puede explicar porque no quieren entenderlo
> 
> No es la primera vez que Vinicius recuerda su negrura,ese típo de gente no quiere saber nada,tiene sus prejuicios grabados a fuego en la cabeza.



si lo decia por la prensa extranjera, no por vini, vini sabe que van en contra del madrid, pero ha aprovechado que el rio pasa por pisuerga para liarla


----------



## Manero (17 Sep 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Ahora resulta, y esto es novedad, que a Vinicius no se le critica por bailar.
> 
> Qué será lo próximo???.
> Justificar que se le critique, y de paso se le den patadas, por tener esos dientes tan blancos y esa sonrisa tan amplia??.
> ...



Hay productos que se venden fácil y bien como Ronaldinho por su carisma y alegría, y otros como Vinicius que es....Vinicius.

Y vivimos en realidades paralelas porque en mi universo no encuentro a esa prensa deportiva que fomenta y justifica que masacren a patadas a Vinicius. Podrías ponerme algún ejemplo de eso?


----------



## petro6 (17 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Hay productos que se venden fácil y bien como Ronaldinho por su carisma y alegría, y otros como Vinicius que es....Vinicius.
> 
> Y vivimos en realidades paralelas porque en mi universo no encuentro a esa prensa deportiva que fomenta y justifica que masacren a patadas a Vinicius. Podrías ponerme algún ejemplo de eso?



Ronalpiños lo único que vendía era natillas y dentífricos...y unos buenos chutes de EPO en la Operación Puerto.


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Sep 2022)

Y luego esta el hecho de que todo lo que salga en la prensa hay que cogerlo con pinzas joder...por escrito no puedes tomar nada al pie de la letra hasta que no lo oigas o veas por ti mismo,porque esa gentuza miente,tergiversa,inventa…lo que haga falta.

los futbolistas no son politicos maquiavelicos que no dicen una palabra sin una intencion,son mas bien parecidos a cualquier aficionado (simples) Lo digo por esta polemica con Koke al que acabo de oir y solo veo que el periodista esta pinchando y realmente no dice nada de especial,es algo que podrias escuchar en cualquier bar…ni justifico ni no justifico,digo que esto no tendria que tener repercusion sin mas









Koke, perplejo con las reacciones hacia él por la polémica de Vinicius


Koke Resurrección, capitán del Atlético,




as.com






PD : igual que lo de Courtois y el lado bueno de la historia,se trata de generar polemicas como sea.


----------



## Manero (17 Sep 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Ronalpiños lo único que vendía era natillas y dentífricos...y unos buenos chutes de EPO en la Operación Puerto.


----------



## Paobas (17 Sep 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Al Madrid también le metio 4 en su campo



Vas a estar pajeándotela con ese resultado varios años. Por mucho 0-4 os sirvió para absolutamente nada ese partido. El que sí sirvió fue el de la Supercopa de España en el que fuisteis apeados de ella por el Madrid. Cuando hubo título en juego, la Xavineta se fue a mamarla bien fuerte.


----------



## sintripulacion (17 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Hay productos que se venden fácil y bien como Ronaldinho por su carisma y alegría, y otros como Vinicius que es....Vinicius.
> 
> Y vivimos en realidades paralelas porque en mi universo no encuentro a esa prensa deportiva que fomenta y justifica que masacren a patadas a Vinicius. Podrías ponerme algún ejemplo de eso?



Tu sesgo cule te impide ver la realidad.
Que Ronaldiño era alegría y carisma , y Vinicius no, cuando básicamente son muy similares en su forma de entender el fútbol solo demuestra que ese sesgo te obnubila la mente.
En cuanto a que no percibes que esa prensa deportiva justifique o intente crear el caldo de cultivo adecuado para que a Vinicius se le cosa a patadas serás el único que no percibe que el mensaje que se está lanzando (para crear una corriente de opinion en dicha dirección) es que Vinicius es un provocador, un mal deportista y que va humillando a los jugadores contrarios y faltando el respeto a las aficiones, o sea que si se le da hasta en el carnet de identidad lo tiene bien merecido y es culpa suya.
No sé porqué hay que explicar algo tan evidente de que se le está poniendo a propósito en el disparadero, no hay que ser muy listo para percibirlo.
El otro día el entrenador del Mallorca gritándole a viva voz a sus defensores que le pegasen patadas a Vini.
¿Tú has visto por algún lado una crítica unánime de la prensa censurando dicha actitud que alentaba la violencia sobre un jugador y podría causarle una lesión??
¿ Tú has visto a los periodistas pidiendo que se sancionase a ese entrenador de forma ejemplar, como deberían haber hecho, por su conducta intolerable e inadmisible???.
No, al contrario, han mirado para otro lado y prácticamente no le han dado ninguna importancia.
Le han justificado porque "Vini baila y es un provocador".
De verdad, que si no ves esas evidencias es que no hay nada que hacer contigo, tu antimadridismo te ciega la razón.


----------



## Woden (17 Sep 2022)

Si vini empieza a victimizar su negritud, que le vayan dando, ojalá le hagan un goico todos los partidos por retromongol.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (17 Sep 2022)

Roures SAD


----------



## Edu.R (17 Sep 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Pues aclarate tío jaja, que antes has puesto que estaban como años anteriores,



Es que el año pasado ni siquiera ganaban a Valladolides/Elches en el Camp Nou, muchos equipos les sacaban puntos en casa. Pero el de este año si que recuerda mucho al Barcelona post 4-0 de Liverpool, la verdad.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vinicius la víctima del racismo a debido rociar está noche con tres modelos, ahora se montará en su ferrari e irá a comer a algún reservado de 50.000 euros el tenedor para luego regresar a su mansión a dormir la siesta....es la vida de las víctimas del racismo en europa.
> 
> 
> Esto me recuerda a la otra "victima" del racismo europeo, el tal Samuel eto'o otro multimillonario, este se dedicó a ir por España preñando a blancas para luego negarse a pagar pensiones de 800 euros al mes teniendo una fortuna estimada en 180 millones de euros....
> Todo por culpa del racista europeo blanco.



Le hemos fallado y tal...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Sep 2022)

George A dijo:


> Ya lo comenté, el Bayern ha perdido su Cristiano particular, pincharán más. No entiendo que les den tanto favoritismo en Champions, es menos equipo que otros años.



El escudo pesa. Estoy seguro que si el martes pasado el rival del Bcn llega a ser el Benfica o el Brujas o el Salzburgo, el Barcelona no hubiera fallado lo que fallo.


----------



## Chispeante (17 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Si vini empieza a victimizar su negritud, que le vayan dando, ojalá le hagan un goico todos los partidos por retromongol.



No le deseo ningún mal, pero de victimismos gaysfeminazisxenofobosracistasysuputamadre estoy hasta el escroto. Si se nos va a poner en plan BLM no es _uno di noi_. Pero eso sí, que meta muchos goles, que el Madrid es lo primero.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Sep 2022)

George A dijo:


> Entiendo lo que dices, se usa la carta del racismo para parar la campaña de acoso y derribo que se había iniciado y al fin y al cabo se protege al futbolista, que es lo fundamental.
> 
> Si es tal cual con ese maquiavelismo tan medido me quito el sombrero, jugando con la religión del sistema, sacando el comodín del público.
> 
> ...



Es evidente que Vinicius no ha escrito una mierda, al igual que la famosa despedida por carta de Sidán. Esta claro que habra pagado X a un CM y quien sabe si no ha sido aconsejado por alguien del club.

Nos guste o no nos guste el futbol es deporte de masas y el Madrid depende para sobrevivir de gustar a las masas , de que le compren y si para eso tienen que tirar de wokismo lo haran, nos guste o no...el hecho de tener una seccion de hembras es un ejemplo.


----------



## Chispeante (17 Sep 2022)

Sería absolutamente EPICO-MÍTICO que si Vini marca un gol los jugadores del Madrid le rodearan y cambiaran la letra de la canción sustituyendo el nombre por el de Vini..._vamos Vini sal a bailar, que tu lo haces femomenal..

_


----------



## Nomeimporta (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Sep 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1194968



jajajaj que PATETICOS sois :

si defiendes que Neymar bailase con el VARcelona,
entonces un PATETICO como tu tiene que defender que Vinicius baile ahora.

ah no, que el superdotado Koke ha dicho que Vinicius no baile porque se va a montar lio.
este mismo Koke que en el campo del Cadiz junto a griezmann sí puede bailar porque el lo vale :

 









PD : CHOLO QUEDATE


----------



## Nomeimporta (17 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> jajajaj que PATETICOS sois :
> 
> si defiendes que Neymar bailase con el VARcelona,
> entonces un PATETICO como tu tiene que defender que Vinicius baile ahora.
> ...



Yo no he defendido a nadie personaje, simplemente he puesto a un par de periolistos hipócritas donde tienen que estar (a ver si encima vas a pensar que ese "meme" lo he diseñado yo), para mi todo baile y toda celebración haciendo el payaso tendría que estar fuera del fútbol, incluidas las del Atlético de Madrid. Lávate la boca antes de hablar de mi aldeano.

Tu única neurona ya patina, seguro que consumes además esa basura de "programa" a diario.


----------



## Manero (17 Sep 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Tu sesgo cule te impide ver la realidad.
> Que Ronaldiño era alegría y carisma , y Vinicius no, cuando básicamente son muy similares en su forma de entender el fútbol solo demuestra que ese sesgo te obnubila la mente.
> En cuanto a que no percibes que esa prensa deportiva justifique o intente crear el caldo de cultivo adecuado para que a Vinicius se le cosa a patadas serás el único que no percibe que el mensaje que se está lanzando (para crear una corriente de opinion en dicha dirección) es que Vinicius es un provocador, un mal deportista y que va humillando a los jugadores contrarios y faltando el respeto a las aficiones, o sea que si se le da hasta en el carnet de identidad lo tiene bien merecido y es culpa suya.
> No sé porqué hay que explicar algo tan evidente de que se le está poniendo a propósito en el disparadero, no hay que ser muy listo para percibirlo.
> ...



En mi universo paralelo he llegado a ver como justo después de una agresión de Isco a Neymar, en la retrasmisión del partido Sanchis decir "Neymar pocas patadas se lleva" y Poli Rincon "si yo estoy ahí le pego, deberían pegarle más". Y esto es lo que te pedía antes, si en vuestro universo paralelo alguna caverna mediática ha dicho frases así contra Vinicius, y sigues sin mostrarmelas a pesar que afirmas que la prensa justifica las patadas a Vinicius.

Por cierto tras esa expulsión de Isco por patada a Neymar, el público del Bernabéu coreó su nombre mientras se marchaba al vestuario. Esa misma afición que ahora pide protección contra Vinicius.


----------



## _Suso_ (17 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> En mi universo paralelo he llegado a ver como justo después de una agresión de Isco a Neymar, en la retrasmisión del partido Sanchis decir "Neymar pocas patadas se lleva" y Poli Rincon "si yo estoy ahí le pego, deberían pegarle más". Y esto es lo que te pedía antes, si en vuestro universo paralelo alguna caverna mediática ha dicho frases así contra Vinicius, y sigues sin mostrarmelas a pesar que afirmas que la prensa justifica las patadas a Vinicius.
> 
> Por cierto tras esa expulsión de Isco por patada a Neymar, el público del Bernabéu coreó su nombre mientras se marchaba al vestuario. Esa misma afición que ahora pide protección contra Vinicius.



Te voy a dar un buen consejo chico y que conste que no lo digo con maldad sino con aire constructivo.

Yo hoy, que es sábado quedé con una amiga (no ligue) para comer y luego ir a la playa, que es lo normal un puto sábado.

Llego de noche a casa, un puto sábado, me conecto y este hilo está plagado de post tuyos un puto sábado.

Sinceramente estás enfermo, me produces tristeza, perder un sábado en mil post en un mierda foro por un equipo de fútbol?

No es normal, no es normal, lo normal es salir a la calle y disfrutar de la vida, me das montón de pena y en serio que no lo digo por joder.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (18 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> joder, menudo pifostio se ha montado. Espero al menos que sirva para que no le hagan un Goicoechea a Vinicius.



Hay que ser gilipollas integral para hablar de Vinicius en un programa que lo ve mucha gente y soltar lo de hacer el mono, aunque el tío no llevara doble intención.


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Manero (18 Sep 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Te voy a dar un buen consejo chico y que conste que no lo digo con maldad sino con aire constructivo.
> 
> Yo hoy, que es sábado quedé con una amiga (no ligue) para comer y luego ir a la playa, que es lo normal un puto sábado.
> 
> ...



Después de leerte me he puesto preocupado a revisar mis mensajes de hoy por si sonámbulo había escrito más de 20 mensajes. Por suerte no ha sido así y veo que he escrito 2 esta mañana en un momento libre que tuve, y 4 por la tarde mientras veía el partido del Barça y el postpartido, único momento de la tarde que me he podido pillar un rato para mis cosas. Y luego un último mensaje hace un rato cuando después de todo el dia me he sentado relajado a leer burbuja. Y del tiempo que paso en Burbuja el 95% lo dedico a los hilos futboleros, en el resto de hilos hay demasiado zumbado suelto para mi gusto como para debatir. A los zumbados del fútbol ya los tengo controlados y andan por el ignore lo que hace más ameno futbolear.

No sufras que no me suelen interesar los debates madridistas y tampoco me gusta demasiado escribir en este hilo, pero justo este tema del intento de blanqueamiento de Vinicius por parte de la caverna me enerva lo suficiente como para que me veas por aquí estos dias.

Y ya me gustaría poder quedar un sábado con amigas como tu, pero el estar casado y con niños complica hacer eso. Y permiteme también un consejo que por lo que veo soy mayor que tu, queda con amigas para follar que es lo que yo hacía en mis tiempos de soltero. Para tomar algo e ir a la playa siempre con amigos, nunca amigas.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



esa jugada de Benzema fue antológica


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

Mañana es el gran día, en que los pobres mamados oprimidos por el racista europeo se alzan.

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## _Suso_ (18 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Después de leerte me he puesto preocupado a revisar mis mensajes de hoy por si sonámbulo había escrito más de 20 mensajes. Por suerte no ha sido así y veo que he escrito 2 esta mañana en un momento libre que tuve, y 4 por la tarde mientras veía el partido del Barça y el postpartido, único momento de la tarde que me he podido pillar un rato para mis cosas. Y luego un último mensaje hace un rato cuando después de todo el dia me he sentado relajado a leer burbuja. Y del tiempo que paso en Burbuja el 95% lo dedico a los hilos futboleros, en el resto de hilos hay demasiado zumbado suelto para mi gusto como para debatir. A los zumbados del fútbol ya los tengo controlados y andan por el ignore lo que hace más ameno futbolear.
> 
> No sufras que no me suelen interesar los debates madridistas y tampoco me gusta demasiado escribir en este hilo, pero justo este tema del intento de blanqueamiento de Vinicius por parte de la caverna me enerva lo suficiente como para que me veas por aquí estos dias.
> 
> Y ya me gustaría poder quedar un sábado con amigas como tu, pero el estar casado y con niños complica hacer eso. Y permiteme también un consejo que por lo que veo soy mayor que tu, queda con amigas para follar que es lo que yo hacía en mis tiempos de soltero. Para tomar algo e ir a la playa siempre con amigos, nunca amigas.



Siete mensajes en un sólo hilo del madrid un sábado sin contar los cientos de mensajes que debes haber escrito en el hilo del barza y te parece normal?

Y te repito, no es por joder, es que no es normal algo así, te lo deberías plantear, de verdad, desconecta de esta mierda.


----------



## Manero (18 Sep 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Siete mensajes en un sólo hilo del madrid un sábado sin contar los cientos de mensajes que debes haber escrito en el hilo del barza y te parece normal?
> 
> Y te repito, no es por joder, es que no es normal algo así, te lo deberías plantear, de verdad, desconecta de esta mierda.



Mira en mi perfil y verás que en el hilo del Barça he posteado la friolera de....1 mensaje!!! El de hoy ha sido un partido relajado con poco a comentar.

Y oye que te doy la razón de que este foro es muy tóxico y mejor no tomárselo muy en serio, precisamente por eso decía que prácticamente solo me muevo por los hilos de fútbol. A gente joven les recomendaría no entrar porque pueden confundir la "realidad" de burbuja con la auténtica realidad que hay fuera, y aquí se generan radicalismos si no se tiene la cabeza centrada.

Pero este es un hilo de fútbol así que dejemos este tema ya.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

El torrelodones ese va y me mete en el ignore,un tio al que ni me he dirigido personalmente,de flipar el retraso de alguna gente…


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Sep 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Yo no he defendido a nadie personaje, simplemente he puesto a un par de periolistos hipócritas donde tienen que estar (a ver si encima vas a pensar que ese "meme" lo he diseñado yo), para mi todo baile y toda celebración haciendo el payaso tendría que estar fuera del fútbol, incluidas las del Atlético de Madrid. Lávate la boca antes de hablar de mi aldeano.
> 
> Tu única neurona ya patina, seguro que consumes además esa basura de "programa" a diario.



Eres PATETICO: ni tu ni tu equipo cambiareis


----------



## Tocalli (18 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Eres PATETICO: ni tu ni tu equipo cambiareis



Deja de hacer el subnormal, primer aviso.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Sep 2022)

Tocalli dijo:


> Deja de hacer el subnormal, primer aviso.



Deja de hacer el subnormal, primer aviso


----------



## Tocalli (18 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Deja de hacer el subnormal, primer aviso



Tú


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Sep 2022)

No veo más que mensajes de gente respondiendo a "invisibles", y por lo que dicen sobre esos invisibles, el ignorarlos ha sido un acierto.


----------



## HDR (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## feps (18 Sep 2022)

Acojonante que el mejor pagado del campeón de Europa sea un exfutbolista en activo. Qué cagada de fichaje. 









Hazard se cuela entre los diez futbolistas mejor pagados del mundo en 2022


Eden Hazard llegó al Real Madrid tras ganar la Europa League con el Chelsea y ser considerado uno de los mejores jugadores del mundo. Florentino Pérez pagó 160 millones por un jugador que llegaba para ser el líder del equipo blanco y le puso un salario digno de estrella.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Edu.R (18 Sep 2022)

El derbi me pilla volando a EEUU. Veré si puedo verlo en diferido sin spoilers....

El toque noventero que tiene este derbi está bien, siempre que no nos pasemos de la raya. Vamos, que los objetos caerán al cesped, pero esperemos que detrás de la linea.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (18 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El torrelodones ese va y me mete en el ignore,un tio al que ni me he dirigido personalmente,de flipar el retraso de alguna gente…



Igual te ha visto aportar en el hilo de Nadal ...



feps dijo:


> Acojonante que el mejor pagado del campeón de Europa sea un exfutbolista en activo. Qué cagada de fichaje.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De Hazard hay que olvidarse y no hacer más sangre.

Es lo que es.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


>



Es una de las mejores jugadas de la historia de la Copa de Europa. 

Recordar que en aquella época los intensos de Simeone eran realmente intensos y defendían muy bien.


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Sep 2022)

Espero que estén mentalizados de que van a la guerra. El Pateti repartirá toda la estopa que quieran, con la connivencia del árbitro, y montarán lío cada dos jugadas.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (18 Sep 2022)

*El pacto de "El paraguas".*

Toca derby madrileño, el RM visita la cuadra del Civitas Metropolitano. Procede recordar el tristemente famoso pacto al que llegó el desleal FloPer con el miserable y antimadridista patológico Enrique Cerezo por el cual *el RM no ficharía a jugadores del Patético de Madrid para no incomodar a su despreciable afición.*

Como consecuencia de este aberrante pacto jugadorazos como el Kun Agüero y Radamel Falcao no ficharon por el RM muy a pesar de su demostrado interés por jugar en el mejor club de la historia.

FloPer = dios del antimadridismo.


----------



## El amigo (18 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Sí, será muy retrasado y todo. Pero ello no es óbice para que también sea verdad que estás muy escocidito y que no dejas de poner excusas de mal perdedor para tapar lo que te jode tanto la 14 como la acumulación de Copas de Europa en el palmarés.
> Por cierto, al Madrid lo bailarán lo que tú quieras. Pero sabes qué, que aún así gana y mínimo llega a semis casi anualmente y, cuando pierde, lo hace por poco salvo rara excepción (AJAX, 2019). En cambio, tu club superior (el mejor del mundo) es carne y objeto de tortura y masacre anualmente en Europa. Habéis devenido en coleccionistas de palizones y remontadas históricas en contra. Tantas son que ya las dos manos no dan para enumerarlas casi. Mientras unos dan pena levantando orejonas, otros la dan siendo meados en la boca. Matices.



Ya no solo en Europa. No nos olvidemos los últimos años, como les va en la liga doméstica. Y ya veremos cómo termina esta.


----------



## El amigo (18 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si el Barcelona acaba fichando finalmente a la araña y a Cabrales deberemos sí o sí reforzarnos con massana y oñeku.



Estas obsesionado con Massana, no serás su representante y estás buscando una pequeña comisión?


----------



## xilebo (18 Sep 2022)

*Partidazo del siglo este finde*


----------



## Paobas (18 Sep 2022)

Y


Ulises 33 dijo:


> No veo más que mensajes de gente respondiendo a "invisibles", y por lo que dicen sobre esos invisibles, el ignorarlos ha sido un acierto.



Yo tengo unos cuantos. Eso sí, no sé cuántos ignorados por mí y cuántos lo contrario. Reconozco que me gusta responder con acidez cuando leo estupideces y eso me reporta ignores. No está mal, llevo como triunfos que tontos me pongan en "invisible".


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Sep 2022)

¿Se ha pasado alguien del hilo del Barca a comentar la imagen del fuera de juego del primer gol de ayer? 
¿De los codazos de Kessie tampoco han dicho nada? 

Qué raro... si siempre andan por aquí hablando de arbitrajes raro que hoy no se pasen por aquí. Supongo estará fallando el wifi en varias operadoras.


----------



## petro6 (18 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> ¿Se ha pasado alguien del hilo del Barca a comentar la imagen del fuera de juego del primer gol de ayer?
> ¿De los codazos de Kessie tampoco han dicho nada?
> 
> Qué raro... si siempre andan por aquí hablando de arbitrajes raro que hoy no se pasen por aquí. Supongo estará fallando el wifi en varias operadoras.



Hoy libran.


----------



## Andr3ws (18 Sep 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Estas obsesionado con Massana, no serás su representante y estás buscando una pequeña comisión?



¿Y si está buscando otra cosa, y no precisamente pequeña?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

Dejaos de gilipolleces, hoy estoy moderando este hilo y el del Atlético de Madrid para que no existan incidentes, cualquier comentario fuera de tono es un ban permanente. 

Nada de racismo, machismo ni violencia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Y si está buscando otra cosa, y no precisamente pequeña?



Primer aviso, el segundo ban permanente.

El


Maestroscuroo dijo:


> ¿Se ha pasado alguien del hilo del Barca a comentar la imagen del fuera de juego del primer gol de ayer?
> ¿De los codazos de Kessie tampoco han dicho nada?
> 
> Qué raro... si siempre andan por aquí hablando de arbitrajes raro que hoy no se pasen por aquí. Supongo estará fallando el wifi en varias operadoras.



Nota del moderador:

Nada de malmeter, primer aviso.
Al segundo ban permanente.


----------



## fieraverde (18 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dejaos de gilipolleces, hoy estoy moderando este hilo y el del Atlético de Madrid para que no existan incidentes, cualquier comentario fuera de tono es un ban permanente.
> 
> Nada de racismo, machismo ni violencia.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Primer aviso, el segundo ban permanente.
> 
> El
> 
> ...



Me haces un favor. Estás tardando.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Me haces un favor. Estás tardando.



Pues bam permanente, uno menos.

A ver quién dice alguna tontería ahora.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

Es que no veas, la María era super agradecida, menudas mamadas me hacía en el cuarto de contadores del portal de mi casa, te miraba fijamente, te hacías el tonto claro, pero si sonreía sabías que había mamada antes de que se marchara, y así era, me decía "¿Nos metemos un ratito donde los contadores?".

Cualquiera decía que no, mientras te hacía la mamada te miraba fijamente y sonreía, ella misma se levantaba la camiseta. 

Luego subía a casa y me ponía a jugar al FIFA 98 que salía Raúl en la portada con la camiseta de España.

Eran tiempos de gloria, mediados de los 90, luego ya vino la entrada en el euro, la entrada de los mamadous, la crisis, las feminazis, el COVID y las facturas de la luz a 5000 euros...


Nunca fuimos conscientes de lo que tuvimos en aquellos últimos años de lo noventa.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es que no veas, la María era super agradecida, menudas mamadas me hacía en el cuarto de contadores del portal de mi casa, te miraba fijamente, te hacías el tonto claro, pero si sonreía sabías que había mamada antes de que se marchara, y así era, me decía "¿Nos metemos un ratito donde los contadores?".
> 
> Cualquiera decía que no, mientras te hacía la mamada te miraba fijamente y sonreía, ella misma se levantaba la camiseta.
> 
> ...



A pesar de los años que quedan para llegar a 2030 Obiwanchernobil me parece el forero revelacion de toda la puta decada, y lo digo sin ninguna sensacion de estar exagerando, en absoluto.


----------



## pepetemete (18 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es que no veas, la María era super agradecida, menudas mamadas me hacía en el cuarto de contadores del portal de mi casa, te miraba fijamente, te hacías el tonto claro, pero si sonreía sabías que había mamada antes de que se marchara, y así era, me decía "¿Nos metemos un ratito donde los contadores?".
> 
> Cualquiera decía que no, mientras te hacía la mamada te miraba fijamente y sonreía, ella misma se levantaba la camiseta.
> 
> ...



Todavía iba hoy en el coche, por una carretera perdida en los campos de soledad, mustios collados de Suiza pensando en la puta suerte que tuvimos de vivir aquella época ....me has hecho llorar cabrón


----------



## Uchiha Madara (18 Sep 2022)

Buen 11, quitando que Benzema no puede, están los que tienen que estar. 

Deberíamos ganar sin problemas. Ojalá que Vini meta 14 goles y baile todos los estilos que existan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> A pesar de los años que quedan para llegar a 2030 Obiwanchernobil me parece el forero revelacion de toda la puta decada, y lo digo sin ninguna sensacion de estar exagerando, en absoluto.



Gracias caballero.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Sep 2022)

Uchiha Madara dijo:


> Buen 11, quitando que Benzema no puede, están los que tienen que estar.
> 
> Deberíamos ganar sin problemas. Ojalá que Vini meta 14 goles y baile todos los estilos que existan.



Mal no me parece, pero yo con ese 11 creo que jugaria con 4-4-2 y por tanto Valverde que no jugase de extremo.
Otra cosa es que entrase Camavinga por Kroos y con ese pulmon entonces si poner al pajaro mas arriba (a pesar de no ser su posicion natural).

Por cierto, a ver que Carvajal nos encontramos...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Todavía iba hoy en el coche, por una carretera perdida en los campos de soledad, mustios collados de Suiza pensando en la puta suerte que tuvimos de vivir aquella época ....me has hecho llorar cabrón




Porque en el fondo, todos tuvimos aquella suerte, nuestra María de cada uno, que era una muchacha guapa y agradecida, que además sonreía, eso claro, nunca más se repetiria.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2022)

Canticos rasistas a las puertas del estadio informa la COPE...


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Sep 2022)

Gran partido entre dos equipos que juntos suman 14 Champions


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Canticos rasistas a las puertas del estadio informa la COPE...



Sigues sin fumar?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Canticos rasistas a las puertas del estadio informa la COPE...



Al final os van a cerrar el estadio por gilipollas.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sigues sin fumar?



MAs o menos...


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Al final os van a cerrar el estadio por gilipollas.



Algo se mueve, la gente esta despertando...


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2022)

Multiples bengalas en los exteriores...


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

“Vinicus eres un mono” hasta se saltan las lagrimas,por un momento parece como si hubieramos vuelto a los 90


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Sep 2022)

no entiendo a que viene todo este lío, Aqui le hemos llamado de todo y no pasa nada, hasta nos iríamos de putas con el


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Sep 2022)

A poco que se haga un partido aseado, esto se gana fácil.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Que vergüenza de gente. Están tan podridos de antimadridismo que no les importa quedar como unos racistas ante todo el mundo.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



¿No se puede cancelar el partido por esto?.


----------



## petro6 (18 Sep 2022)

Qué panda--jajajaja


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


>



¿Eso significa que el Atleti se va a follar al Madric?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

Que dice Edu en el Inside que al Madric hoy lo van a coser a patadas


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿Eso significa que el Atleti se va a follar al Madric?



no, que lo he visto y me ha hecho gracia


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

dalessandro venido arriba de pacharán


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Sep 2022)

la quesoburguer del dia está buena.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> la quesoburguer del dia está buena.



pacopubli muy ochentera en el inside


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿No se puede cancelar el partido por esto?.



Si. Si fuera en el Bernabéu. Con éstos no se puede pues son los campeones del victimismo. Y todavía falta lo peor: La CERA que van a repartir hoy con la anuencia del árbitro que les regaló la liga en 2021.


----------



## fred (18 Sep 2022)

Gran cuarto,vamos cojones y la otra diciendo tiempo muerto cuando ha acabado el cuarto.
Me he liado,lo siento no volverá a pasar.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

fred dijo:


> Gran cuarto,vamos cojones y la otra diciendo tiempo muerto cuando ha acabado el cuarto.
> Me he liado,lo siento no volverá a pasar.



estás con el vasquet, no?


----------



## _Suso_ (18 Sep 2022)

Una vez más se me pone la gallina de piel


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

Pues vamos a rociar en el wanda.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (18 Sep 2022)

Estais preparados con vuestros tiktoks en mano para bailar do samba a los patéticos y con vuestros hagstags #noalracismo?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Sep 2022)

La verdad es que los periodistas han creado la polemica (como la basura que son), y los subnormales de uno y otro equipo han caido como los gilipollas que son.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> estás con el vasquet, no?



Estamos rociando a Francia sin piedad


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿No se puede cancelar el partido por esto?.



Estamos tontos o que ?

Cancelar un partido por eso ?

Vamos seamos serios.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Sep 2022)

A riesgo de que me pidan fotos, ha salido una rubia cashonda de ojos azules en la grada, que mae mia.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

un premio a los que hicieron coincidir la final del eurobasket con el derby madrileño, grandes sueldos muy merecidos sin duda


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Sep 2022)

Buenas tardes, madridistas.

Un alma caritativa temerosa del espíritu de Don Santiago Bernabéu puede poner un enlace para ver el partido?

Dios me ha dado el don de la pobreza y no puedo pagar el Movistar plus.

A cambio me he de conformar con forear en estos lares.

Gracias


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Sep 2022)

Como en cada partido, al Madrid siempre le arbitra un árbitro de los 6 o 7 de la mafia arbitral del farsa VARsa


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> A riesgo de que me pidan fotos, ha salido una rubia cashonda de ojos azules en la grada, que mae mia.



son atrezzo de La Liga


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Buenas tardes, madridistas.
> 
> Un alma caritativa temerosa del espíritu de Don Santiago Bernabéu puede poner un enlace para ver el partido?
> 
> ...



ni siendo "rico" deberíamos pagar por estas mierdas


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ni siendo "rico" deberíamos pagar por estas mierdas



Si fuera rico hasta pagaría a una persona por ponerme pasta en el cepillo de dientes


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Si fuera rico hasta pagaría a una persona por ponerme pasta en el cepillo de dientes



pero le darías de alta en las SS? O te marcarías un Cybernique?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Sep 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Buenas tardes, madridistas.
> 
> Un alma caritativa temerosa del espíritu de Don Santiago Bernabéu puede poner un enlace para ver el partido?
> 
> ...





Spoiler: gñé












Footy.to | Free Online Sport Streams


Watch online Football, Formula 1 and Boxing streams ^^




www.mysports.to


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> pero le darías de alta en las SS? O te marcarías un Cybernique?



Lo que ella quisiera.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2022)

Pelea pelea


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

Uf,en ese estadio lleno de tarados gritones es difícil jugar...por lo menos el césped está bien,eso sí


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Sep 2022)

ca pasao ya? estaba mirando el movil y ya ha y tangana


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Sep 2022)

Solo por lo warros que son los de atletico espero que les caigan 4


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> Spoiler: gñé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, que aquellos que no pudieron ver al Real Madrid ganar la séptima se lo agradezcan


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

me da a mi que poco fútbol vamos a ver hoy


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Sep 2022)

Como es posible que carvajal cubra a kongdogbia que le saca 2 cabezas.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Como es posible que carvajal cubra a kongdogbia que le saca 2 cabezas.



intangibles


----------



## Th89 (18 Sep 2022)

Qué asco debe dar jugar en la pocilga india llena de subnormales capitaneados por el cornudo.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (18 Sep 2022)

Se nota en el ambiente ya las ganas del arbitro de echar a uno del madrid


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Sep 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Qué asco debe dar jugar en la pocilga india llena de subnormales.



Los cerdos y subnormales también tienen derecho a participar de la fiesta del fútbol.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2022)

Casi gol de Carrasco. ESTE PARTIDO LO GANAMOS.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2022)

ostias kondonbia...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

El Madric con un (UNO) Español en el 11 inicial.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

Golaaaaaaazo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Sep 2022)

Gol de Rodrygo nenes...


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Sep 2022)

GOL DE UN NEGRO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

Nah, mucho ambiente mucha película pero nada de fútbol, está ganado.


----------



## Th89 (18 Sep 2022)

Gaaaaal a mamarla indios


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

Justo gol


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Sep 2022)

loooooookl


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Grande Rodry, buen bailecito jajaja


----------



## fachacine (18 Sep 2022)

Vaya pase de Aureliano, brutal


----------



## HDR (18 Sep 2022)

El Madrid juega siempre como Mohammed Ali. Deja que le lancen golpes, los esquiva una y otra vez, se ríe mientras intentan darle, y luego machaca como un relámpago.


----------



## HArtS (18 Sep 2022)

Espectacular Valverde en el gol.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

Demasiado fácil,se les deja patalear un poquito al principio por cortesia y cuando ya aburren mazazo va


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Rodrygo es un superclase, y todavía hay especialistas en fútbol cuántico que lo dudan.


----------



## Gorrión (18 Sep 2022)

Bailecito para los marrulleros.

GOLAZO


----------



## Señor Moscoso (18 Sep 2022)

Qué gente más miserable, que tiren una cabeza de cochinillo o una botella de jb


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

joder mi streaming lleva un minuto de retraso (y no me pide perdón)


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Sep 2022)

Bueno, imagino que los madridistas del White Pride estarán llorando y tal... los demás estamos muy contentos con el BAILA MAMADÚ BAILA...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Sep 2022)

ahora se va aponer a vaiar toda la plantilla


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Menudo equipazo tenemos. A ver si marca Vini y hace un buen bailecito.


----------



## qbit (18 Sep 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.


----------



## qbit (18 Sep 2022)

Y con bailecito, como tiene que ser. Que se jodan los antis.


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Rodrygo es un superclase, y todavía hay especialistas en fútbol cuántico que lo dudan.



Y Aurelio es un fuera de serie. Ese pase no lo ha dado Casemiro en su vida.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

Esto ya parece obvio,como decía un forero que no recuerdo ahora mismo...la era del mamadou ha comenzado


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Sep 2022)

GOLAZO!!! CHUSMA PATETICA


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Sep 2022)

Vaya perraje que es el atletico.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

Negricius:


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Y Aurelio es un fuera de serie. Ese pase no lo ha dado Casemiro en su vida.



Chumino está muy solvente,no solo por el pase,tiene mucha presencia y se maneja bien con la bola...que es mejor que el Casemiro actual no hay duda


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2022)

Vinicius no hace mas que caerse...


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Y Aurelio es un fuera de serie. Ese pase no lo ha dado Casemiro en su vida.



Sí, pero para alabar a Chuminator no hace falta minusvalorar al grandísimo Case.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vinicius no hace mas que caerse...



Sí, necesita algún toque de atención. Que aprenda de Benzema.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 Sep 2022)

Qué pase de Aurelio!


----------



## Roshi (18 Sep 2022)

Donde estan los putos bastardos que decian que rodrygo no vale para marcar goles?

a mamar pollas hijosdeputa


----------



## Andr3ws (18 Sep 2022)

Courtois se gana el salario. 

Vaya portero, virgen santa.


----------



## Th89 (18 Sep 2022)

Pero qué putos cerdos, mala triada a ese hijo de puta.


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, pero para alabar a Chuminator no hace falta minusvalorar al grandísimo Case.



Casemiro, como Camacho y Tendillo, está en nuestro corazón. RESPECT.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

Valverde con sus dos últimos goles se ve que ha cogido galones,se mueve por el campo por donde le da la gana y con seguridad...


----------



## Roshi (18 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Rodrygo el muy hijo de puta no sabe tirar a puerta. Yo no sé si lo sentaría siempre, pero hoy por de pronto se lo ha ganado.
> 
> A esto se juega con plantillas, no con jugadores, y ahora mismo Asensio es un jugador útil para la plantilla (por deméritos ajenos, qué se le va a hacer). Mucho más útil que lo que haríamos con el dinero que nos pagarían/nos ahorraríamos.



Come polla brasileña puto bastardo


----------



## Gorrión (18 Sep 2022)

Eso es roja.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Sep 2022)

joe al pobre del alieti está ahí haciendo teatro muriendose y el arbritro despiadado le saca tarjeta y ni le mira.


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Sep 2022)

VAya, no hay roja, que raro.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 Sep 2022)

Menudos cerdos, madre mía. Con los tacos en plancha por detrás


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

Nada, equipo de mitad d ela tabla par abajo, muchas patadas pero incapaces de dar más de cuatro pases seguidos.
Cuando tenían mejor plantilla siendo agresivos si eran un equipo top, hoy en día no.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Menuda entrada canallesca a Rodrygo. Competimos en una liga de delincuentes.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

Roshi dijo:


> Come polla brasileña puto bastardo



Mucho cuidadito con decir algo de un jugador que están los justicieros al acecho esperando su oportunidad...


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Simeone habrá aplaudido al delincuente ese de la agresión.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 Sep 2022)

Que salga rudiger en el segundo tiempo a calentar el ambiente


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Sep 2022)

La entrada a Rodrygo en un país CIVILIZADO es ROJA.

Ignoro la costumbre de Mozambique...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Simeone habrá aplaudido al delincuente ese de la agresión.



Toda la vida me acordaré del pisotón a Julen. Menudo Sinvergüenza


----------



## sinosuke (18 Sep 2022)

Eso es roja sin duda alguna.

Como siempre los vendidos a mediapro del var callados como putas......


.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La entrada a Rodrygo en un país CIVILIZADO es ROJA.
> 
> Ignoro la costumbre de Mozambique...



Sí, menudo arbitro/competición de mierda.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

Pero si Mendy no le ha hecho nada,casi ni falta...saca amarilla por el rugido de la jauría que hay en la grada...


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Sep 2022)

Ahora amarilla, buen árbitro, sigue la li´nea ruBi-geri


----------



## HArtS (18 Sep 2022)

Mendy toca balón, no es falta.


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, menudo arbitro/competición de mierda.



Es de chiste.

El Madrid debe huir de la Liga.

Le queda poco, la cosa con la Premier es insostenible...


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

La amarilla a Mendy es ridícula, le da al balón. De verdada, menuda mierda de competición.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (18 Sep 2022)

La amarilla de Mendy inventada y un gentuzo comentarista ha dicho que era para "compensar"


----------



## Th89 (18 Sep 2022)

Jajjaa amarilla a Mendy por esa mierda y el plantillazo al muslo el mismo castigo


----------



## Gorrión (18 Sep 2022)

Que asco de liga mafiosa.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

Gooooooool


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

Es acojonante. El topo traidor diciendo en la tele que es para compensar la anterior cuando la anterior del indio debería haber sido ROJA.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Sep 2022)

Gol del Pajarito...


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Sep 2022)

MAMEN


----------



## Th89 (18 Sep 2022)

Jajjajajaj mamad cerdosss


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Sep 2022)

Tomo vinichius.


----------



## HArtS (18 Sep 2022)

GOL DE VALVERDE!


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Sep 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Mendy toca balón, no es falta.



ES falta, pero no amarilla.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Sep 2022)

joder si que voy con retaso yo


----------



## Gorrión (18 Sep 2022)

TOMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MAFIOSOS DE MIERDA.

EL AGUILA!


----------



## Roshi (18 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Rodrygo el muy hijo de puta no sabe tirar a puerta. Yo no sé si lo sentaría siempre, pero hoy por de pronto se lo ha ganado.
> 
> A esto se juega con plantillas, no con jugadores, y ahora mismo Asensio es un jugador útil para la plantilla (por deméritos ajenos, qué se le va a hacer). Mucho más útil que lo que haríamos con el dinero que nos pagarían/nos ahorraríamos.



que comas polla madridista hijodeputa


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

Más!! Sangre,queremos sangre!!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

hostia, se viene burreada


----------



## Señor Moscoso (18 Sep 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Es acojonante. El topo traidor diciendo en la tele que es para compensar la anterior cuando la anterior del indio debería haber sido ROJA.



Era el Topor??? Qué hijo de puta


----------



## Gorrión (18 Sep 2022)

Modric es DIOS!


----------



## Silluzollope (18 Sep 2022)

Tenía que haber entrado la de vini y que se jodan y se coman otro baile, se la come Oblak por su palo.


----------



## JimTonic (18 Sep 2022)

otro gol, pobre gordo @artemis como estas??


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> joder si que voy con retaso yo



yo calculé un minuto (mínimo) desde que @ApoloCreed cantó el gol


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Sep 2022)

GOLAZO!!! CHUSMA PATETICA


----------



## qbit (18 Sep 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Sep 2022)

Qué asco me da la voz de la tipa que tienen a pie de campo. No sabe hablar sin ahogarse, aparte de la voz cazallera que gasta.


----------



## qbit (18 Sep 2022)

Ojalá les metamos un saco de goles, que hace mucho que no se lo hacemos a esos. Un 0-4 ó 0-5 estaría bien.


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La entrada a Rodrygo en un país CIVILIZADO es ROJA.
> 
> Ignoro la costumbre de Mozambique...



Pero si esas entradas las hacía Casemiro y no queríais ni que le enseñaran amarilla


----------



## Th89 (18 Sep 2022)

Joao Félix en el pateti es como ponerle ruedas de bici a un Ferrari.

Qué desperdicio de jugador


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Sep 2022)

Como sentencien esto, la segunda parte sera una carniceria...


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero si esas entradas las hacía Casemiro y no queríais ni que le enseñaran amarilla



Asume el repaso como un hombre y no llores.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> yo calculé un minuto (mínimo) desde que @ApoloCreed cantó el gol



Mi gooool es fiable,lo veo en una tele en un bar a la vieja usanza


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

Tomad rociadas reales!!!!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Sep 2022)

Chufli chufleando


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Sep 2022)

A ver...

Vinicius hace muchas gilipolladas, la verdad....


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2022)

otra vez ficticius al suelo...


----------



## Th89 (18 Sep 2022)

Venancius en modo Neymar.

Mal espejo donde mirarse.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Sep 2022)

han matado a vinicius!!!


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Asume el repaso como un hombre y no llores.



Eres más falso que un billete de 1000 euros


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Sep 2022)

Tranquilos que ahora sale el principito en el minuto 63 y lo arregla


----------



## Chichimango (18 Sep 2022)

Este Madrid es el equipo más sólido de Europa, el que quiera ganarle va a sufrir lo suyo y lo de un bombero.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> A ver...
> 
> Vinicius hace muchas gilipolladas, la verdad....



Se pasa de mongolo a veces


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mi gooool es fiable,*lo veo en una tele en un bar a la vieja usanza*


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Este Madrid es el equipo más sólido de Europa, el que quiera ganarle va a sufrir lo suyo y lo de un bombero.



Hay que hacerle vudú para que se le acabe la potra, que también tenéis una poca


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hay que hacerle vudú para que se le acabe la potra, que también tenéis una poca



En el segundo gol la aceleración bestial de Vinicius no es potra,pocos jugadores harán eso...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Sep 2022)

Rodrygo se va a ir a los 20 goles y Valverde a los 10 fácil.

Cuidado pues los otros equipos.


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En el segundo gol la aceleración bestial de Vinicius no es potra,pocos jugadores harán eso...



Hablo en general...hoy no se le pueden poner peros al resultado, pero los rechaces al palo le van al Valverde ya le podían haber ido a mi defensa


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

a ver si deja a griezmann en el banquillo ahora jaja


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> otro gol, pobre gordo @artemis como estas??



Estoy viendo el baloncesto


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Sep 2022)

rodrigo en vez de brasileño parece hindu


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Rodrygo se va a ir a los 20 goles y Valverde a los 10 fácil.
> 
> Cuidado pues los otros equipos.



HAbráque ver cuando vuelva Benzema si juegan 4-3-3 o 4-42 Un bendito problema.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hablo en general...hoy no se le pueden poner peros al resultado, pero los rechaces al palo le van al Valverde ya le podían haber ido a mi defensa



Lo que tiene que hacer el Atlético es empezar a fichar jugadores más técnicos y menos leñeros.
Los leñeros están bien, pero se necesitan de lao primeros.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> rodrigo en vez de brasileño parece hindu



bien visto, es medio Paki, sí


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Sep 2022)

Basquet: ESP 66 - GABACHOS 57 Final del 3º Cuarto.... Vamoooosssssssssssssssss....


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En el segundo gol la aceleración bestial de Vinicius no es potra,pocos jugadores harán eso...



Si acaso Hazard yendo a las ofertas del Burguer King y ya...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

Ahora sacamos al seboso belga y ausencia y nos remontan.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> bien visto, es medio Paki, sí



en serio? estoy hecho un raciologo


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Lo mejor de la primera parte: que Rodrygo no ha quedado en silla de ruedas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> HAbráque ver cuando vuelva Benzema si juegan 4-3-3 o 4-42 Un bendito problema.



Lo mejor que le puede pasar al Madrid es que Benzema siga lesionado...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> rodrigo en vez de brasileño parece hindu



La primera vez que lo vi crei que era el de los kebab de mi barrio, lo juro


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


>



Y estás ahora bien a gustisimo ?

Cuidado no vayan a entrar moronegros a pegarle a la lejía


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Eres más falso que un billete de 1000 euros



Tú eres tan auténtico como los muchachos que tiran gente al Manzanares...


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo mejor que le puede pasar al Madrid es que Benzema siga lesionado...




hehe ya estabas tardando


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Sep 2022)

Que pena que no venga nadie del hilo del Barca a contarnos que la entrada de Reinildo no es roja y que el VAR siempre favorece al Madrid.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Estoy viendo el baloncesto



Joder, hamijo.. Te has perdido un golazo de Rodrygo... Lástima...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo que tiene que hacer el Atlético es empezar a fichar jugadores más técnicos y menos leñeros.
> Los leñeros están bien, pero se necesitan de lao primeros.



estás bien? tienes fiebre? no habrás querido decir más mamadous?


----------



## Tadeus (18 Sep 2022)

Garuba tiene que ser nuestro Charles Barcley pacondongo joder


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Estoy viendo el baloncesto



Están en el último cuarto,te da tiempo a ver la segunda parte del fútbol


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo mejor de la primera parte: que Rodrygo no ha quedado en silla de ruedas.



Era roja directa. En plancha con los tacos a la pierna de rodrygo y le da

parece que, al no haberle roto la rodilla a Rodrygo, no es roja...


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo que tiene que hacer el Atlético es empezar a fichar jugadores más técnicos y menos leñeros.
> Los leñeros están bien, pero se necesitan de lao primeros.



Se ficha lo que quiere el técnico...

de todas formas los fichajes son como los melones: como te salga un pepino pues te lo comes o te lo metes por el culo


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Estoy viendo el baloncesto



Bien que haces. Si te aburres puedes ponerte un partido de Nadal.


----------



## fachacine (18 Sep 2022)

Se supone que el Atléti es un equipo grande pero no es normal que un equipo grande juegue en casa con defensa de 5.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> hehe ya estabas tardando



Es la verdad...Rodrygo es mucho más punzante arriba...

No hate


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Sep 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Bien que haces. Si te aburres puedes ponerte un partido de Nadal.



joder que puñalada, me ha dolido hasta a mi


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Se ficha lo que quiere el técnico...
> 
> de todas formas los fichajes son como los melones: como te salga un pepino pues te lo comes o te lo metes por el culo



Eso es cuando el técnico es, por algún motivo indescifrable, el mejor pagado del mundo... en el Madriz se ficha quien dice el Ser Superior...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (18 Sep 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Es acojonante. El topo traidor diciendo en la tele que es para compensar la anterior cuando la anterior del indio debería haber sido ROJA.



Casillas es subnormal. Porterazo y leyenda pero subnormal.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es la verdad...Rodrygo es mucho más punzante arriba...
> 
> No hate



Rodrygo es un superclase. A ver hasta donde llega. Eso sí, los especialistas en fuchibol cuántico están tratando de dilucidar si es mejor o peor que Julio Salinas.


----------



## Gorrión (18 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Se supone que el Atléti es un equipo grande pero no es normal que un equipo grande juegue en casa con defensa de 5.



Ningún equipo con 0 Champions puede considerarse grande.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Casillas es subnormal. Porterazo y leyenda pero subnormal.



Bueno, lo de 'porterazo' entre comillas. Porterazo es Courtois.


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Sep 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Eso es cuando el técnico es, por algún motivo indescifrable, el mejor pagado del mundo... en el Madriz se ficha quien dice el Ser Superior...



El Madrid no tiene entrenador desde hace años, tiene alineadores y así les va. Tampoco tienen director deportivo, todo un desastre.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

Tiene pinta de que a España le comen la tostada al final...

Menos mal que Juancho parece estar on fire hoy,a ver si aguanta


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

le están tangando a España en el basket... ha habido VAR y ni con esas


----------



## artemis (18 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Están en el último cuarto,te da tiempo a ver la segunda parte del fútbol



Ya veremos porque menudo arbitraje


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que a España le comen la tostada al final...



Gracias Apolo por tu comentario ha entrado el triple de Juancho


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que a España le comen la tostada al final...



Veo mucha mano negra por ahí... No sé que coño está pasando ahora. Lleva el partido parado un rato...


----------



## Chichimango (18 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que a España le comen la tostada al final...



No sea hustec cenizo, cohone!


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Sep 2022)

Rodrigo es medio cagaplayas?


----------



## Silluzollope (18 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Se supone que el Atléti es un equipo grande pero no es normal que un equipo grande juegue en casa con defensa de 5.



Déjalo, que tienen al entrenador mejor pagado del mundo. Seguro que es alguna táctica innovadora o algo que justifique su sueldo. ¿no? ¿No?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Rodrigo es medio cagaplayas?



pareciere


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (18 Sep 2022)

Aburrís a las putas moscas.el Madrid ha sido superior y más solvente.Rodrigo tiene clase diferencial.Dejar las malas babas.Disfrutad


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El Madrid no tiene entrenador desde hace años, tiene alineadores y así les va. Tampoco tienen director deportivo, todo un desastre.



Vivimos en el alambre. Cuando la cosa va bien, va muy bien, cuando no, terminamos con Jaime de lateral derecho...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (18 Sep 2022)

Sacamos a Predator camavinga por el tractor diesel alemán y les caen otros tantos


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

Pues yo quiero 5 a mi esto no termina de llenarme...


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Sep 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Sacamos a Predator camavinga por el tractor diesel alemán y les caen otros tantos



el tractor hace el juego necesario para ir ganando, atraer y contragolpe. Ahora misma Camavinga no es necesario, mientras no se gripe el motor de Kroos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Ya veremos porque menudo arbitraje



La inyusticia de siempre


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Sep 2022)

joder modric se está convirtiendo en un duende o algo asi


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues yo quiero 5 a mi esto no termina de llenarme...



Yo como mucho meter el tercero y acto seguido quitar a los buenos y meter a la broza, entre ellos a Asensio a que lo frian a patás


----------



## nazi marrónido enano (18 Sep 2022)

En el Madrid sobran los blanquitos que no hacen nada y juegan por su privilegio blanco.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

yo me quedo en el basket, que sólo son 3 minutos


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> yo me quedo en el basket, que sólo son 3 minutos



Está ganado ya


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Sep 2022)

2 min. ESP 80 - AFRICA 70...


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Sep 2022)

Rotura de ligamentos de Valverde


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

Reparte que da gusto el Reinildo ese no?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 Sep 2022)

Superliga ya, rollo NFL


----------



## Chichimango (18 Sep 2022)

A tomar por culo la gabachada!!!!

15 puntos a 1:33


----------



## Señor Moscoso (18 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Rotura de ligamentos de Valverde



Cuantas rodillas va a romper el hijo de puta ese del atleti hoy?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

15 arriba con minuto y medio... Semoh campeoneh de blásker


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Sep 2022)

nazi marrónido enano dijo:


> En el Madrid sobran los blanquitos que no hacen nada y juegan por su privilegio blanco.



Si son blancos uruguayos me valen...


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Que equipo más guarro el de Simeone. Simeone está acabadísimo. Su única distinción actual es que pide a sus jugadores que agredan.


----------



## pepetemete (18 Sep 2022)

Decidme lo que queráis, pero el Real Madrid está jugando sin un solo español en el campo, y con más negros que un paquete de Ducados.
No sé Rick..


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Decidme lo que queráis, pero el Real Madrid está jugando sin un solo español en el campo, y con más negros que un paquete de Ducados.
> No sé Rick..



Tiene a Carvajal


----------



## Señor Moscoso (18 Sep 2022)

Creo que el cholo se merece unos millones mas mueve mucho los brazos y eso es bueno


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Sep 2022)

Si el capullo de vini no exagerara, menuda falta de llorente.


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Sep 2022)

Arbitraje la mentable, para variar.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Sep 2022)

ESPAÑA CAMPEOOOOOOOOOOOOOONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....

PUTA FRANCIA Y PUTA FAR$A ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## pepetemete (18 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tiene a Carvajal



Puuffff...hay que quitarlo ya, desentona


----------



## Silluzollope (18 Sep 2022)

No hemos comentado la cara de funeral de Axel Torres en el primer gol del Madrid. Estaría ensayando para el funeral de Isabel II.


----------



## fachacine (18 Sep 2022)

Qué faltas de mierda nos está pitando el árbitro en contra, es agotador


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

Que Reinildo siga en el campo es para descojonarse. Por contra Carlo debería quitar a Mendy porque Munuera está deseando sacarle la segunda amarilla.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Vaya, si Morata está en el intenso jaja Ni me acordaba de él.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ESPAÑA CAMPEOOOOOOOOOOOOOONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....
> 
> PUTA FRANCIA Y PUTA FAR$A ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



España ganando a Francia en baloncesto, y el Madrid al Atleti. El Universo sigue como siempre.


----------



## Sanctis (18 Sep 2022)

La vieja no hace un puto cambio.

En febrero los tendrá fundidos.


----------



## HArtS (18 Sep 2022)

Lo de Koke era roja. Fue a cortarle las piernas a Rodrygo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Sep 2022)

al final al que van a joder es a rodrigro el pobre que no da un ruido


----------



## Narwhal (18 Sep 2022)

FALTA LEVE dice el puto chivato traidor sobre la entrada de KOKE. Que este pájaro siga cobrando del Madrid es dolorosísimo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Sep 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Lo de Koke era roja. Fue a cortarle las piernas a Rodrygo.



Y todavia le protesta, creo que hay pocos jugadores actualmente que me den mas asco.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> al final al que van a joder es a rodrigro el pobre que no da un ruido



es que esa de koke se la hace a negricius, y el brasileño se tira volando hasta la grada...


----------



## Chichimango (18 Sep 2022)

El mayor éxito de esta noche es que no nos manden a nadie al hospital. Vaya tropa...


----------



## Silluzollope (18 Sep 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> FALTA LEVE dice el puto chivato traidor sobre la entrada de KOKE. Que este pájaro siga cobrando del Madrid es dolorosísimo.



Es un hijo de la gran puta. Si no sabes quien es, piensas que es alguno que no se moja porque ha jugado en los dos equipos, no un tío que se ha hecho millonario gracias al Madrid. Grande Mou que le caló y se lo quiso quitar de enmedio.


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Sep 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> La vieja no hace un puto cambio.
> 
> En febrero los tendrá fundidos.



Normalmente estoy de acuerdo con eso, pero el Madrid no ha corrido nada en todo el partido... vamos trotando...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

el Atleti soporífero... las cosas como son


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> el Atleti soporífero... las cosas como son



Lo habitual vamos


----------



## Señor Moscoso (18 Sep 2022)

Yo sacaba a panzard de falso futbolista solo por si lo ve algun jeque de la premier


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

El Madrid en faltas es lamentable. Hace eones que no marcamos así.


----------



## HArtS (18 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El Madrid en faltas es lamentable. Hace eones que no marcamos así.



En esta liga marcó Alaba y Benzema de falta. Pero sí, en general el equipo marca muy pocos goles de falta.


----------



## Gran Shurmano (18 Sep 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Que Reinildo siga en el campo es para descojonarse. Por contra Carlo debería quitar a Mendy porque Munuera está deseando sacarle la segunda amarilla.



Ye ha oído Carletto


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Yo sacaba a panzard de falso futbolista solo por si lo ve algun jeque de la premier



Serviría para que los del intenso se desahogaran mandando a uno al hospital.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 Sep 2022)

Venga. 20 minutines y a sobar. Como sigan así las cosas, la liga es cosa de dos y apesta. Una puta nba europea de fútbol, ya. Y que el resto de equipos tengan sus oportunidades de despuntar en ligas más igualadas


----------



## Señor Moscoso (18 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Serviría para que los del intenso se desahogaran mandando a uno al hospital.



Podriamos cobrar algun seguro?


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

A este ritmo las distancias que Madrid y Barca van a sacar al tercero van camino de récord...


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Podriamos cobrar algun seguro?



hehe no lo había pensado. Es la única opción para sacar algo. Espero que alguien se lo susurre a Floren.


----------



## tHE DOG. (18 Sep 2022)

Valverde es el primer jugador que tiene peligro desde campo propio.

Os dije que valía 250 y ya vale 275. Y ni por eso lo vendo. El espectáculo que da esta bestia de otro planeta no tiene precio. Pagas por verle correr.


----------



## Silluzollope (18 Sep 2022)

Que adentro la tiene esta pobre gente para llamar tonto a Vini por intentar una Lambretta… Allí solo valoran las patadas.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

gritos de MONO en el estadio


----------



## Th89 (18 Sep 2022)

El estilo Cornuone está más obsoleto que el culandril.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

joder, que pisotón a Carvajal. Que asco de equipo violento.


----------



## Silluzollope (18 Sep 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> El estilo Cornuone está más obsoleto que el estil culandra.



No hombre, en segunda B lo de echarse atrás y soltar patadas está muy valorado.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Modric queda bien de capitán. Ahora, se nota que es un competidor nato. Con menuda cara de malas pulgas sale.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

Bueno...gol del patético...

Ligera pifia de Courtois...


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2022)

Gooooooooooooool


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Sep 2022)

gol del paleti...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (18 Sep 2022)

Dos cantadas hoy del canguro


----------



## Th89 (18 Sep 2022)

Se viene la matanza de Texas


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

joderrrrr


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> gritos de MONO en el estadio



Muy del nivel del Atleti. A un paso de la ilegalización...


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Sep 2022)

Tremendo, gol sin querer, vaya cantada de portero y defensa.


----------



## Chichimango (18 Sep 2022)

Es increíble que el Atleti tenga todavía opciones porque el puto árbitro les ha permitido jugar con 11 todo el partido.


----------



## Sr Julian (18 Sep 2022)

Joder, día redondo. Gana España a los negros Gabachos, va ganado el Real Madrid, pierde el Chirona y manifestación antiLazi en Barcelona.


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Sep 2022)

Se merece el Madrid el gol, llevamos todo el partido con la chorra fuera sin intentar jugar...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Sep 2022)

ein?


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2022)

Quedan 10 minutos...


----------



## fachacine (18 Sep 2022)

Muy muy mal Carletto hoy con los cambios


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Sep 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Es increíble que el Atleti tenga todavía opciones porque el puto árbitro les ha permitido jugar con 11 todo el partido.



A VER, el problema es que el Madrid no ha intentado marcar un gol en toda la segunda parte...


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Sep 2022)

¿por qué no juega el madrid conlaterla izquierdo ahora mismo?


----------



## ccc (18 Sep 2022)

Gol de rebote, vaya final de partido nos espera,...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (18 Sep 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> A VER, el problema es que el Madrid no ha intentado marcar un gol en toda la segunda parte...



La falsa sensacion de superioridad mamadú que llevo diciendo varias semanas


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Sep 2022)

Cagadon de Courtois 

Sigo diciendo: le falla el salir: no sabe salir


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Sep 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> La falsa sensacion de superioridad mamadú que llevo diciendo varias semanas



Es un problema. Le pasa mucho a Aurelio, es como concentrarse cuando se juega con juveniles...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 Sep 2022)

Cagüendios


----------



## Th89 (18 Sep 2022)

Topor hablando de salidas por alto cuando era el paquete supremo.

Como me jode darle aliento a estas alimañas.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Entra Ausencio. Obi llamando a una ambulancia.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (18 Sep 2022)

Es mejor jugar con 10 que con el petardo de Vinicius.
*
¡¡¡Vaya tragada de Courtois!!!*


----------



## Chichimango (18 Sep 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> A VER, el problema es que el Madrid no ha intentado marcar un gol en toda la segunda parte...



El problema es que Reinildo y Koke deberían haber sido expulsados. 

El Madrid en la segunda parte ha hecho el tonto, pero con el 0-2 es hasta normal. Si el árbitro hace bien su trabajo, no hay partido desde el gol de Valverde.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Sep 2022)

Ficticius again...


----------



## tHE DOG. (18 Sep 2022)

¿Por cuánto venderíais a Valverde? 

(Tema serio poned vuestro precio)


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

Buah que macarra el Mario hermoso ese...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Sep 2022)

Jajajajajajaj.... Pelea, pelea...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Sep 2022)

¿Qué hace Hermoso?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Sep 2022)

tanganaaaaa oeoe


----------



## Th89 (18 Sep 2022)

Jajaja muy bien Carva.

Qué suerte que estos cabestros no piensen que les perjudican estas mierdas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Sep 2022)

Por eso no llegó al Madrí el macarra ese.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 Sep 2022)

Qué salida de cortois, por favor.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Yo quiero que Chuminator le de un viaje a uno del intenso.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Sep 2022)

Jajajajjaja... Hermoso al carrer ¡¡¡¡


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Sep 2022)

Venga Mario,a pastar hombre

Ceballos echando cuento del bueno...ya tienen excusa


----------



## Th89 (18 Sep 2022)

Buen retraso el Hemoso.


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Sep 2022)

Al final el partido se va a la mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Sep 2022)

Con Hermoso juegan con 10.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (18 Sep 2022)

Siempre echan al mas tonto y los carniceros en el campo


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Sep 2022)

Son unos mierdas los futbolistas, cuentistas hasta mas no poder.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (18 Sep 2022)

Hermoso es gilipollas... Ha acabado el partido él solito... Ha hecho exactamente aquello que ha beneficiado al RM.... Brutal...


----------



## HArtS (18 Sep 2022)

A la calle Mario Hermoso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Sep 2022)

Tooooooonto, toooooonto.


----------



## Chichimango (18 Sep 2022)

El Hermoso se fue del Madrid escocido, eh...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Sep 2022)

madre mía del amor hermoso


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> El problema es que Reinildo y Koke deberían haber sido expulsados.
> 
> El Madrid en la segunda parte ha hecho el tonto, pero con el 0-2 es hasta normal. Si el árbitro hace bien su trabajo, no hay partido desde el gol de Valverde.



Tan buenos no debéis ser si necesitáis quedaros con mas jugadores en el campo...

vamos que os empatan, rascanalgas


----------



## - CONANÍN - (18 Sep 2022)

escuela de actores Vini-Ceba


----------



## Silluzollope (18 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tooooooonto, toooooonto.



a este si que le tenían que haber cantado, menudo subnormal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Sep 2022)

Con el Madrí siempre hace lo mismo. Está escocido porque no le quisimos.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 Sep 2022)

Venga, que no queda nada!


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

el partido está chulo ahora, la verdad


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Sep 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> escuela de actores Vini-Ceba



escuela da arte dramático perdona


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Sep 2022)

Hermoso tiene IQ para ser cabo primera de la mara Salvatrucha...


----------



## Silluzollope (18 Sep 2022)

No olvidemos que hoy ha estado en el campo (lo de jugar ya tal) el delantero titular de la selección. En Qatar una victoria dos empates y a casa en octavos.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (18 Sep 2022)

Este partido con benzemá hubiera acabado... 1-2


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Sep 2022)

Siempre con esta gente final de partido de maraña, cuentos y mierdas.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> No olvidemos que hoy ha estado en el campo (lo de jugar ya tal) el delantero titular de la selección. En Qatar una victoria dos empates y a casa en octavos.



y Luis Enrique renovado


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Sep 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Siempre echan al mas tonto y los carniceros en el campo



Lo del más tonto no admiten discusión, ni _Grisman-Fornait _es tan cretino...


----------



## Chichimango (18 Sep 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> No olvidemos que hoy ha estado en el campo (lo de jugar ya tal) el delantero titular de la selección. En Qatar una victoria dos empates y a casa en octavos.



Y Eric García de central!


----------



## _Suso_ (18 Sep 2022)

Nueve de nueve creo


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Sep 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> El problema es que Reinildo y Koke deberían haber sido expulsados.
> 
> El Madrid en la segunda parte ha hecho el tonto, pero con el 0-2 es hasta normal. Si el árbitro hace bien su trabajo, no hay partido desde el gol de Valverde.



No cabe duda, pero Carletto ha decidido que el partido se ganaba con la chorra fuera, y ese es un mal mensaje.


----------



## IVNP71 (18 Sep 2022)

Grande el Real y Enhorabuena a España por el Eurobasket!
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Sep 2022)

Todos contentos, nosotros con los 3 puntos y ellos con la excusa de que han jugado con 10 un minuto y medio.


----------



## Roshi (18 Sep 2022)

Ala a mamarla


----------



## petro6 (18 Sep 2022)

Viva España joder¡¡¡..jajajaja Hala Madrid, qué grandes nuestros mamadous.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

La tiene para empatar y la lian, menuda tela, ellos mismos perdiendo tiempo, en fin, las rociadas del Madrid continúan


----------



## Gorrión (18 Sep 2022)

Seguimos, hemos ganado todos los partidos que llevamos de temporada.


----------



## Th89 (18 Sep 2022)

Con la expulsión ya tienen justificación para sus plañideras.

Lo que haga falta para tapar la mierda de partido que han hecho


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 Sep 2022)

Bien joder, bien!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Siempre con esta gente final de partido de maraña, cuentos y mierdas.



El pateti no sabe jugar de otra manera. Pero te hablarán de valores y tal.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Sep 2022)

p


Th89 dijo:


> Con la expulsión ya tienen justificación para sus plañideras.
> 
> Lo que haga falta para tapar la mierda de partido que han hecho



ero si el madrid ha aparcado el autobus y solo ha chutado 2 veces a puerta....que ironia eh?


----------



## Raul83 (18 Sep 2022)

Hermoso carnicero. Pobre Vinicius, la de patadas y placajes de fútbol americano que le han metido (no lo digo por Hermoso).
Ala, derrota calentita antes de que le cierren el estadio varios partidos por racismo. JAJAJAJA


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Sep 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Con la expulsión ya tienen justificación para sus plañideras.
> 
> Lo que haga falta para tapar la mierda de partido que han hecho



¿Y desde cuando hacen un buen partido? y en Europa suerte tuvieron con el Oporto, podrían estar al borde de la eliminación endos partidos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El pateti no sabe jugar de otra manera. Pero te hablarán de valores y tal.



Imposible, ese cuento que se lo vendan a otros, soy ya viejo y recuerdo a gente como Tomás reñones y compañía, siempre han sido así.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (18 Sep 2022)

Lamentable que el RM haya acabado sufriendo y pidiendo la hora ante un rival tan penoso. 

Con un goleador era para haber ganado 0-5. 

Muy mal Courtois volviendo a ser el tragabolas de toda la vida.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Sep 2022)

Los 5 últimos minutos han dado gustirrinín, por qué negarlo.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (18 Sep 2022)

Estaba aburrido el partido.
Y el puto Hermoso ha dado 10 minutos de saborrr el solito. Gol. Tangana. Expulsión
Crack.


----------



## pepetemete (18 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y Luis Enrique renovado



Viene bien, representa un pais de bozales y rencorosos...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Sep 2022)

Ese pavo es tonto


----------



## sintripulacion (18 Sep 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Con la expulsión ya tienen justificación para sus plañideras.
> 
> Lo que haga falta para tapar la mierda de partido que han hecho



Tenían que llevar jugando con 10 desde el patadon que le dieron a Rodrigo por detrás con todos los tacos a la altura del muslo.
Eso no es amarilla, es roja.


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Estaba aburrido el partido.
> Y el puto Hermoso ha dado 10 minutos de saborrr el solito. Gol. Tangana. Expulsión
> Crack.



En la segunda no ha hecho nada, tenemos un arbitraje de pena, en la primera es imbécil el jugador.
Deberían de tomarse en serio el cuento en los futbolistas.


----------



## Fiodor (18 Sep 2022)

Una victoria importante y sigue la racha... La única crítica que se puede hacer es que se ha gestionado mal el 0-2 en la segunda parte. Era el momento de aprovechar el contraataque y al final se ha tenido que pedir la hora...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Lamentable que el RM haya acabado sufriendo y pidiendo la hora ante un rival tan penoso.
> 
> Con un goleador era para haber ganado 0-5.
> 
> Muy mal Courtois volviendo a ser el tragabolas de toda la vida.



si no habeis chutado a puerta en toda la segunda parte


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Sep 2022)

Otro partido donde Tchouameni es diferencial. Barato.


----------



## tHE DOG. (18 Sep 2022)

¿Y vender a Benzema en enero al PSG o el Manchester aprovechando que no hace falta para nada, que cotiza alto y será balón de oro?

Aún le sacamos 50M al amego, espero que Florentaino vea la jugada o le mando una carta con diagramas para explicárselo.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Sep 2022)

Buen partido entre dos equipazos que juntos suman 14 copas de Europa.

Casi nada se dice pronto


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Sep 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Una victoria importante y sigue la racha... La única crítica que se puede hacer es que se ha gestionado mal el 0-2 en la segunda parte. Era el momento de aprovechar el contraataque y al final se ha tenido que pedir la hora...



Da la impresión de siempre, con la calculadora en la mano para los esfuerzos, encima sin laterla al final, Rudiger todo el rato tenía que corregir, or defecto al centor y luego corriendo a banda a tapar.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (18 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Buah que macarra el Mario hermoso ese...



Una que me tiraba iba con él a clase en el instituto
Decía que era el clásico chulo más tonto que un bocao en la polla.
Las tendría lokitas a todas.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Lamentable que el RM haya acabado sufriendo y pidiendo la hora ante un rival tan penoso.
> 
> Con un goleador era para haber ganado 0-5.
> 
> Muy mal Courtois volviendo a ser el tragabolas de toda la vida.



Te ha faltado añadir que todo es culpa de Florentino.


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Otro partido donde Tchouameni es diferencial. Barato.



Y lo mejor, no se mete en tanganas, peleas ni leches. Tiene que mejorar con el balón pero ya va entendiendo lo del toque, tiene unos buenos maestros. Gracias Casemiro, ha hecho un favor al Madrid, ojala otros jugadores hubiesen hecho lo mismo.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Una que me tiraba iba con él a clase en el instituto
> Decía que era el clásico chulo más tonto que un bocao en la polla.
> Las tendría lokitas a todas.



Tonto, pero al final el mayor triunfador de todo el Instituto.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (18 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> En la segunda no ha hecho nada, tenemos un arbitraje de pena, en la primera es imbécil el jugador.
> Deberían de tomarse en serio el cuento en los futbolistas.



Totalmente. Es el único deporte dónde está permitido el fingir descaradamente.
Luego el renildo ese sin expulsión ni nada


----------



## Lomo Plateado (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## fachacine (18 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Son unos mierdas los futbolistas, cuentistas hasta mas no poder.



Yo soy partidario radical de que se use el VAR para tarjetear a los que fingen. Si lo hicieran se acabaría el hacer teatro. Y lo digo también por Vinicius.


----------



## Hannibal (18 Sep 2022)

Yo tengo una teoría. Hermoso se ha formado en el Madrid, no tengo ninguna duda de que es más madridista que yo. Ha metido un gol sin quererlo, y ha pensado, mierda, que aún empatamos, a ver cómo lo arreglo.
Y vaya si lo arregló.
Hala Madrid! Fodanse gabachos!


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> ¿Y vender a Benzema en enero al PSG o el Manchester aprovechando que no hace falta para nada, que cotiza alto y será balón de oro?
> 
> Aún le sacamos 50M al amego, espero que Florentaino vea la jugada o le mando una carta con diagramas para explicárselo.



Y si te vendemos a ti, yo creo que sacaríamos 0€.


----------



## petro6 (18 Sep 2022)

Y al puto calvo le pagan 20 kilos por hacer vomitar a las moscas con un equipo de fútbol. SIMIONE quédate.


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Totalmente. Es el único deporte dónde está permitido el fingir descaradamente.
> Luego el renildo ese sin expulsión ni nada



Eso lleva años, tios que dan patadas como camiones y nada, luego hacen cuento y expulsan, no se para que cojones tienen cámaras tanto var y tanta leche, no se puede expulsar un jugador por nada ni dejar a un tio en el campo siendo un peligro.


----------



## tHE DOG. (18 Sep 2022)

Vamos de paseo militar en paseo militar. Nuestros negrazos y el uruguayo son velocistas jamaicanos jugando contra niños.

La liga está ganada y conviene que el mejor entrenador de la historia del fútbol dé minutos a los cadáveres para venderlos bien y comprar más negros entre 18 y 22 años, no queremos otra mercancía que mandingo superdotado puro. Se acabó el fútbol plomazo de regatitos y blanquitos regateando que no sirve para nada. El puto Modric o el puto Kroos son historia, son fútbol del pleistoceno que los jubilen de una vez y los vendan al PSG o el Manchester por 50M. Once negros bestiales de 18-22 años es el presente y futuro del fútbol. He dicho y aquí lo leísteis primero. No vais a volver a ver un blanco en el Madrid en vuestra puta vida.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Da la impresión de siempre, con la calculadora en la mano para los esfuerzos, encima sin laterla al final, Rudiger todo el rato tenía que corregir, or defecto al centor y luego corriendo a banda a tapar.



A Rüdiger lo ha metido porque se mascaba una ristra de córners y faltas laterales. No ha estado mal visto, la verdad.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (18 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tonto, pero al final el mayor triunfador de todo el Instituto.



Hombre, eso dalo por seguro.
Se tiene que estar llevando unos cuantos millones y lo único que hace es tirarse al suelo y dar palos.


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> No olvidemos que hoy ha estado en el campo (lo de jugar ya tal) el delantero titular de la selección. En Qatar una victoria dos empates y a casa en octavos.



No está tan mal...peor lo tiene Italia que lleva 2 mundiales sin clasificarse y los 2 anteriores no pasó ni la primera fase


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (18 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Vamos de paseo militar en paseo militar. Nuestros negrazos y el uruguayo son velocistas jamaicanos jugando contra niños.
> 
> La liga está ganada y conviene que el mejor entrenador de la historia del fútbol dé minutos a los cadáveres para venderlos bien y comprar más negros entre 18 y 22 años, no queremos otra mercancía que mandingo superdotado puro. Se acabó el fútbol plomazo de regatitos y blanquitos regateando que no sirve para nada. El puto Modric o el puto Kroos son historia, son fútbol del pleistoceno que los jubilen de una vez y los vendan al PSG o el Manchester por 50M. Once negros bestiales de 18-22 años es el presente y futuro del fútbol. He dicho y aquí lo leísteis primero. No vais a volver a ver un blanco en el Madrid en vuestra puta vida.



Llevo diciendo lo del Madrid y los negros varios meses. Es agenda.
Pero no te flipes. Con 11 negros no ganas.
Ni de coña. Tienes q tener alguien con cabeza.
Además, el City es el mejor equipo de todos y tiene los negros contados.
Si no lo entrenarse el inútil gay la Champions la tendrían ya ganada.

Modric del pleistoceno dice.
Tú eres tonto chaval, y follanegros encima.


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Tenían que llevar jugando con 10 desde el patadon que le dieron a Rodrigo por detrás con todos los tacos a la altura del muslo.
> Eso no es amarilla, es roja.



Cuando esas hostias las metía Casemiro no aceptabáis ni que le sacaran amarilla, tócate los cojones


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Llevo diciendo lo del Madrid y los negros varios meses. Es agenda.
> Pero no te flipes. Con 11 negros no ganas.
> Ni de coña. Tienes q tener alguien con cabeza.
> Además, el City es el mejor equipo de todos y tiene los negros contados.
> ...



Que tostón con el Citi. ¿Realmente creéis, a día de hoy, que Haaland es más determinante que nuestro Fede?.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (18 Sep 2022)

Carvajal otro partido casi perfecto en defensa.
Nadie dice nada.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (18 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que tostón con el Citi. ¿Realmente creéis, a día de hoy, que Haaland es más determinante que nuestro Fede?.



Fede es el mejor del Madrid ahora mismo.
Pero joder, haaland lleva más de gol por partido.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo soy partidario radical de que se use el VAR para tarjetear a los que fingen. Si lo hicieran se acabaría el hacer teatro. Y lo digo también por Vinicius.



El VAR es una trola. Se revisan las jugadas que se quieren y con los ángulos que se quiere. Lo que hace falta es ética y profesionalidad, no VAR.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que tostón con el Citi. ¿Realmente creéis, a día de hoy, que Haaland es más determinante que nuestro Fede?.



Sí


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Cuando esas hostias las metía Casemiro no aceptabáis ni que le sacaran amarilla, tócate los cojones



Case sabía repartir, pero nunca hacía agresiones como la de ese delincuente. Lo de ese pendejo es para poner una denuncia en un juzgado civil por agresión.


----------



## qbit (18 Sep 2022)

El Pateti ha corrido como nunca y ha perdido como siempre.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## ccc (18 Sep 2022)

Bueno mi resumen,

- Con Vini hay que hablar y decirle que esto no puede seguir asi; despues de la que habia montado antes del partido, hoy tenia que haber mantenido perfil bajo y hubiera dejado en la mierda a los del atletico; en vez de eso, ha hecho lo mismo que el peor Neymar, siempre buscando morralla, exagerando faltas, simulando y desentendiondose del partido. Ha habido 2 ocasiones en las que Rüdiger ha iniciado jugada, se la ha pasado y con solo una pared de Vini, hubiera quedado con camino libre hacia la porteria y Vini ni la ha devuelto porque tenia sus historias con los defensas del atletico.

- El madrid ha jugado muy inteligentemente la primera parte y en la segunda se ha dejado llevar; Ancelotti, en mi opinion, deberia exigido mas intensidad en los primeros minutos de la segunda parte e introducir los cambios antes; sin embargo, como la temporada de Ancelotti es ejemplar y ademas, los resultados estan ahi, le daremos la razon al 100%.

- El Madrid, en mi opinion, tiene a la vuelta del paron el mejor calendario: Con un BCN que tiene que jugar contra: Inter, Celta, Inter, Real Madrid, Villareal, Bayern, Atletic y Pilzen, no me extranayaria que el Madrid este a >7 puntos del BCN antes de irnos al mundial.

Y mucho ojo en el primer partido de Champions del BCN contra el Inter, como gane el Inter, no me extranyaria ver al BCN colapsar.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Sí



Ya lo sabes sin habernos cruzado o tenido eliminatorias jodidas.


----------



## barullo (18 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Case sabía repartir, pero nunca hacía agresiones como la de ese delincuente. Lo de ese pendejo es para poner una denuncia en un juzgado civil por agresión.



Claro es que lo de saber repartir medicinas lo saben hacer muchos, por eso les aplican el mismo criterio que a Casemiro

Dónde las dan las toman y callar es bueno


----------



## qbit (18 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Ha sido un arbitro asqueroso, casero, como si jugáramos contra el Farsa.


----------



## qbit (18 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo soy partidario radical de que se use el VAR para tarjetear a los que fingen. Si lo hicieran se acabaría el hacer teatro. Y lo digo también por Vinicius.



Pero qué dices. Qué iba a hacer entonces el Farsa.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (18 Sep 2022)

Kroos y Modric son un puto espectáculo.


----------



## Th89 (18 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Claro es que lo de saber repartir medicinas lo saben hacer muchos, por eso les aplican el mismo criterio que a Casemiro
> 
> Dónde las dan las toman y callar es bueno



Plantillazo a la altura del femoral por detrás en carrera y solo amarilla, y este hablando de Casemiro


----------



## Xequinfumfa (18 Sep 2022)

3 puntacos y seguimos lideres. El Atleti esta practicamente fuera de luchar por la Liga: va a ser un mano a mano con el Palancas. 

A ver...la primera parte me ha gustado, con un Madrid que ha controlado totalmente el partido en bloque bajo y buscando contras. La segunda parte no se ha jugado bien. Hemos sido demasiado conservadores y tampoco habia por que; somos muy superiores al Atletico y podriamos haber planteado un partido mucho mas ofensivo. En fin, lo dicho, 3 puntos, lideres, y a la vuelta del paron ya tendremos a Benzema. 

Vinicius no ha estado bien, pero tampoco es sorprendente, despues de la semanita que se ha comido. 

Hala Madrid.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (18 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Llevo diciendo lo del Madrid y los negros varios meses. Es agenda.
> Pero no te flipes. Con 11 negros no ganas.
> Ni de coña. Tienes q tener alguien con cabeza.
> Además, el City es el mejor equipo de todos y tiene los negros contados.
> ...



De acuerdo en todo.

Sin duda: No hay ni una sola institución, del tipo que sea, que no está contaminada por la puta agenda2030 en todo Occidente.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Kroos y Modric son un puto espectáculo.



Se nota que no los fichó Florentino.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (18 Sep 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Carvajal otro partido casi perfecto en defensa.
> Nadie dice nada.



Cierto. Partidazo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ha sido un arbitro asqueroso, casero, como si jugáramos contra el Farsa.




es otro arbitro de la mafia arbitral del Farsa VARsa.

son un equipo de unos 6 o 7 arbitros proVARsa :
hernandez hernandez
sanchez martinez
martinez munuera
munuera montero
de burgos bengoechea
cuadra fernandez


fijaos que SIEMPRE uno de estos arbitra al Farsa VARsa o al Madrid : SIEMPRE.
sea el arbitro del campo o el principal del VAR , pero SIEMPRE es uno de estos , cuando en realidad hay 20 arbitros y 2 suplentes.


----------



## Hannibal (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


>



haha Fede está on fire.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A Rüdiger lo ha metido porque se mascaba una ristra de córners y faltas laterales. No ha estado mal visto, la verdad.



Pues el quitar a Mendy ha sido una buena cagada. Lo suyo hubiera sido sacar a Rüdiger por Modric, pasar a Valverde al medio y jugar un 5-3-2.
Todo el peligro del Atlético por nuestra banda izquierda desde que se fue el francés.


----------



## spam (18 Sep 2022)

Pues ha quedado buena tarde, joder.


----------



## qbit (18 Sep 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Lo que haga falta para tapar la mierda de partido que han hecho



Han jugado excelentemente bien a su estilo, ¿o es que quieres quitarle mérito al Madrid? Es muy difícil jugar contra 11 tiparracos que parece que llevan un cohete metido en el c. presionando sin parar y con un público que te odia por envidia y frustración, y aún así meter esos dos golazos que técnica y estéticamente están fuera del alcance de casi todos los equipos del mundo, incluído el Pateti.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (18 Sep 2022)

Hannibal dijo:


>



Bueno. Precisamente esa jugada no es amarilla nunca.
Renildo tenía q haberse ido a la calle.
Y vinicius alguna tarjeta x fingir tenía que haberse llevado.
Y luego expulsan al notas este por esto.
El árbitro este tendría que bajar a segunda


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pues el quitar a Mendy ha sido una buena cagada. Lo suyo hubiera sido sacar a Rüdiger por Modric, pasar a Valverde al medio y jugar un 5-3-2.
> Todo el peligro del Atlético por nuestra banda izquierda desde que se fue el francés.



Yo creo que lo quita porque quería darle minutos a Rüdiger. Vamos, otra vez a vueltas con las jerarquías.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (18 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El VAR es una trola. Se revisan las jugadas que se quieren y con los ángulos que se quiere. Lo que hace falta es ética y profesionalidad, no VAR.



Correcto. El VAR es una patraña para *aparentar que el fútbol es justo* con la implementación de la tecnología.

Me recuerda a las cookies en la navegación por Internet o la Ley Orgánica de Protección de Datos... Patrañas para aparentar que se protege la intimidad de la gente pero que en realidad legitima que se viole dicha intimidad.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Sep 2022)

Más allá del resultado de hoy, creo que no os habéis parado a pensar en la deriva que está tomando la Liga. Llevamos 9 de 9 y enfrente sólo se atisba como rival a un equipo que seguramente durante los próximos 10 años esté en un declive financiero perpetuo. 
Si no es por las palancas, el Barca estaría aproximadamente como el año pasado y llegará un momento que volverá a estar así porque es un club deficitario. 
No me quiero imaginar que este equipo tuviera a Mbappé o a Halaand. Es un abuso constante jugar con esta negritud. Luego se podrá ganar o perder porque la línea que separa ambas cosas es muy fina, pero a poco que se lo propongan, los próximos 10 años pueden ser un abuso en esta mierda de Liga.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (18 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Se nota que no los fichó Florentino.



En 20 años hasta FloPer, por pura estadística, tiene aciertos.

Ya sabes que hasta un reloj parado da bien la hora 2 veces al día.


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Claro es que lo de saber repartir medicinas lo saben hacer muchos, por eso les aplican el mismo criterio que a Casemiro
> 
> Dónde las dan las toman y callar es bueno



Un tipo que anima al barco pirata del Pateti hablando no sé qué de Casemiro, un señor que está en Manchester... la tienen muy dentro...


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que lo quita porque quería darle minutos a Rüdiger. Vamos, otra vez a vueltas con las jerarquías.



Seguro pero si tocas algo, hazlo con sentido. La tendencia del alemán es meterse al área y había que encimar al centrador. Nunca lo hizo. 
Los que piden a Alaba de lateral ya se ve que ni estando los 3 en el campo lo desplaza. Antes Antonio que David al 3.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

En el Equipe hay que hacer una investigación forense para enterarse de que La France ha perdido ante L'Espagne la final del Eurobasket.


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (18 Sep 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno mi resumen,
> 
> - Con Vini hay que hablar y decirle que esto no puede seguir asi; despues de la que habia montado antes del partido, hoy tenia que haber mantenido perfil bajo y hubiera dejado en la mierda a los del atletico; en vez de eso, ha hecho lo mismo que el peor Neymar, siempre buscando morralla, exagerando faltas, simulando y desentendiondose del partido. Ha habido 2 ocasiones en las que Rüdiger ha iniciado jugada, se la ha pasado y con solo una pared de Vini, hubiera quedado con camino libre hacia la porteria y Vini ni la ha devuelto porque tenia sus historias con los defensas del atletico.
> 
> ...



- De acuerdo. A Negricius hay que meterlo en la nevera unas semanas y reeducarlo para que deje de hacer el gilipollas.

- Es inaceptable que hayamos acabado sufriendo y pidiendo la hora. Mal el RM y mal Carletto.

- El FCB es Lewandowski + arbitrajes favorables + rivales entregados. Basta que falle una de sus 3 pilares para que se hundan.


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> En 20 años hasta FloPer, por pura estadística, tiene aciertos.
> 
> Ya sabes que hasta un reloj parado da bien la hora 2 veces al día.



Ah, si son aciertos es por potra, si son errores es porque no vale. Es una argumentación muy inteligente.


----------



## Wasi (18 Sep 2022)

Valverde va a ser leyenda, a dormir bobis


----------



## Roedr (18 Sep 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Valverde va a ser leyenda, a dormir bobis



no sé si tanto, pero está empezando a dejar un aromilla muy bueno


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Más allá del resultado de hoy, creo que no os habéis parado a pensar en la deriva que está tomando la Liga. Llevamos 9 de 9 y enfrente sólo se atisba como rival a un equipo que seguramente durante los próximos 10 años esté en un declive financiero perpetuo.
> Si no es por las palancas, el Barca estaría aproximadamente como el año pasado y llegará un momento que volverá a estar así porque es un club deficitario.
> No me quiero imaginar que este equipo tuviera a Mbappé o a Halaand. Es un abuso constante jugar con esta negritud. Luego se podrá ganar o perder porque la línea que separa ambas cosas es muy fina, pero a poco que se lo propongan, los próximos 10 años pueden ser un abuso en esta mierda de Liga.



Yo tambien he observado una bajada de nivel de los equipos malos de la liga, que es para asustarse.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

El Madrid va sobrado, es un realidad, es cierto que el Atlético ha marcado un gol y apretado pero durante gran parte del partido olía a goleada del Madrid jugando a placer.

El tipo este, el cholo, es como Mourinho, está bien un tiempo, les hace competitivos a los jugadores y que tengan carácter, pero luego se les tiene que dar boleto porque al final son negativos con su vision del fútbol. 

Creo que deberia llegar un entrenador que les haga jugar un poco a fútbol, al final contra los grandes siempre pierden y no por falta de calidad (estos dos últimos años si), si no por confundir cutrez con competitividad.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Sep 2022)

No os lamáis el rabo que esta temporada es muy larga y traicionera... queda mucho. Vendrá la crisis.

Pero bueno ganar en el Wanda siempre es y será bueno. A descansar, y en octubre a seguir dando caña.


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ah, si son aciertos es por potra, si son errores es porque no vale. Es una argumentación muy inteligente.



No, ése no es mi razonamiento. Mi razonamiento es que tiene muchos más errores, errores multimillonarios, que aciertos.

Hazard, Jovic, Odegaard, Isco, Bale, Woodgate, Owen, CR7, Lopetegui, Wanderlei Luxemburgo, Mourinho, Del Bosque, Mbappé, Haaland, Falcao, Kun Agüero, James Rodríguez, Etoo, Lucas Silva, Gravesen, Diogo, Sahin, Take Kubo, Illarramendi, Mariano, etc...

Ya sea por fichajes fallidos... por echar a jugadores o entrenadores... por fichajes frustrados... por desastres económicos... etc


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No os lamáis el rabo que esta temporada es muy larga y traicionera... queda mucho. Vendrá la crisis.
> 
> Pero bueno ganar en el Wanda siempre es y será bueno. A descansar, y en octubre a seguir dando caña.



El Mundial a media temporada va a hacer daño.


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No os lamáis el rabo que esta temporada es muy larga y traicionera... queda mucho. Vendrá la crisis.
> 
> Pero bueno ganar en el Wanda siempre es y será bueno. A descansar, y en octubre a seguir dando caña.



Este anormal siempre al contrario. Si echamos pestes va de positivito maricón. Si estamos contentos dice que no hay que lamerse las pollas que la temporada es muy larga. Puto maricón vete a entrenar al Tacones Rosas y deja de hacerte el listillo hijo de puta.


----------



## xilebo (19 Sep 2022)

*Bailó Rodrygo*

El brasileño dispara al Madrid en el derbi ante un Atlético con mucho corazón y poca cabeza. Hermoso marcó y fue expulsado, Valverde volvió a anotar.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El tipo este, el cholo, es como Mourinho, está bien un tiempo, les hace competitivos a los jugadores y que tengan carácter, pero luego se les tiene que dar boleto porque al final son negativos con su vision del fútbol.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Son entrenadores de perfil revulsivo. Su horizonte temporal es de 2 años... luego se diluyen cual azucarillo en agua caliente y acaban retratándose como mediocres perdedores.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Sep 2022)

El Mundial va a joder mucho pero a nuestros negros menos que al resto.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> No, ése no es mi razonamiento. Mi razonamiento es que tiene muchos más errores, errores multimillonarios, que aciertos.
> 
> Hazard, Jovic, Odegaard, Isco, Bale, Woodgate, Owen, CR7, Lopetegui, Wanderlei Luxemburgo, Mourinho, Del Bosque, Mbappé, Haaland, Falcao, Kun Agüero, James Rodríguez, Etoo, Lucas Silva, Gravesen, Diogo, Sahin, Take Kubo, Illarramendi, Mariano, etc...
> 
> Ya sea por fichajes fallidos... por echar a jugadores o entrenadores... por fichajes frustrados... por desastres económicos... etc



Ahora, pon la lista de aciertos, según tus criterios de troll, que será algo próximo al conjunto vacío. Y luego nos explicas la imagen siguiente


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Bailó Rodrygo*
> 
> El brasileño dispara al Madrid en el derbi ante un Atlético con mucho corazón y poca cabeza. Hermoso marcó y fue expulsado, Valverde volvió a anotar.



a las patadas y agresiones del Atleti lo llaman 'corazón'


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Sep 2022)

Vaya asistencia de Chuaminator, es mil veces mejor que casimalo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Sep 2022)

Los mamadous del Madrid los mejores


----------



## Wasi (19 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Vaya asistencia de Chuaminator, es mil veces mejor que casimalo.



Pensaba que Casemiro se había ido únicamente por la propuesta económica pero me da que ha visto jugar al nigro, le ha metido un par de veces el hombro en el entrenamiento y ha dicho mejor me voy de aquí


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Sep 2022)

Putos blancos sobran todos menos Valverde y Curtois y seguro que hay negros mejores que ellos.


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Sep 2022)

Los españordos morunos que les molestan los negros siendo casi la misma raza de qué van, como el bobo ese fachuzo de la boina roja que debe tener mil años y oler a orines.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ahora, pon la lista de aciertos, según tus criterios de troll, que será algo próximo al conjunto vacío. Y luego nos explicas la imagen siguiente



Déjate de trolles y bobadas.

2002: Equipo creado por Lorenzo Sanz
2014: CR7 (fichaje de Calderón). Modric (fichaje de FloPer). Casemiro (de puto milagro a pesar de FloPer)
2016: CR7 (fichaje de Calderón). Modric y Kroos (fichaje de FloPer). Casemiro (de puto milagro a pesar de FloPer)
2017: CR7 (fichaje de Calderón). Modric y Kroos (fichaje de FloPer). Casemiro (de puto milagro a pesar de FloPer)
2018: CR7 (fichaje de Calderón). Modric y Kroos (fichaje de FloPer). Casemiro (de puto milagro a pesar de FloPer)
2022: Courtois, Modric, Kroos, Casemiro y Benzemá (fichajes de FloPer)... y una avalancha de milagros.

2003-2013: Penosa década de fracasos provocados por FloPer

2019, 2020 y 2021: Desastrosa gestión de FloPer que destrozó la plantilla... echó a CR7... permitió el desastre de Bale e Isco... Patéticos fichajes de Hazard y Jovic


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Déjate de trolles y bobadas.
> 
> 2002: Equipo creado por Lorenzo Sanz
> 2014: CR7 (fichaje de Calderón). Modric (fichaje de FloPer). Casemiro (de puto milagro a pesar de FloPer)
> ...



haha tío, eres como la basura del ElConfidencial y sus audios de Florentino. Solo sirvieron para reforzarlo. Cualquier adolescente que entre aquí y te lea y no sepa nada de lo que había antes, terminará adorando a Floren. 

El problema de tus trolladas es que chocan con la realidad que ve todo el mundo.


----------



## Raul83 (19 Sep 2022)

Al ignore el chihuahua


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Sep 2022)

Madridistas defendiendo losbailecitos de los negros, la madre que los parió.

Se lo tenían que haber prohibido desde el minuto 0 pero como es negro y el Madrid es el club más woke prorruso del mundo pues a poner el culo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> haha tío, eres como la basura del ElConfidencial y sus audios de Florentino. Solo sirvieron para reforzarlo. Cualquier adolescente que entre aquí y te lea y no sepa nada de lo que había antes, terminará adorando a Floren.
> 
> El problema de tus trolladas es que chocan con la realidad que ve todo el mundo.



FloPer es reflejo de la actual España: Un personaje lamentable que insulta a los jugadores y leyendas del RM "sale reforzado".


----------



## sintripulacion (19 Sep 2022)

A Rodrigo, Vinicius, Valverde, Militao, Benzema y Rudiger solo por citar a algunos los ha fichado parece ser Rita la Cantaora.
Que ha habido fichajes fallidos, como Hazard, Jovic o Mariano eso nadie lo discute, ni siquiera el propio Floren.
A veces ocurre y ocurrirá siempre que 7n buen jugador que ha resaltado en otro equipo o liga llega a un grande y no da la talla esperada, forma parte de las dificultades de este negocio pero es así, lógicamente hay que tratar de minimizar esos fracasos.
Pero de ahí a tachar la gestión de Florentino de desastrosa eso solo lo puede decir un antimadridista camuflado de madridista.
En la bolsa ningún inversor por muy bueno y grande que sea acierta en todas sus operaciones, lo que hay que ver es si su relación de aciertos es muy favorable en relación a los fracasos....., y Tito Floren lleva 5 Champions en los últimos 8 años.
Eso lo dice todo.
Todo lo demás son tonterías absurdas.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> FloPer es reflejo de la actual España: Un personaje lamentable que insulta a los jugadores y leyendas del RM "sale reforzado".



Tú eres un troll lamentable, pero que nunca sales reforzado. ;-)

Floren es un geniazo y seguimos disfrutando de la suerte y privilegio de tenerlo de presidente. Es ver a los piratas que mandan en el Atleti y es estremecerse.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Sep 2022)

Griezmann durmiendo la siesta en pleno partido


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Sep 2022)

el colegiado Munuera Montero ha obviado los insultos racistas que han recibido los jugadores del Real Madrid. También ha omitido lo sucedido en el minuto 79 con los cánticos racistas a Vinicius que le han llamado "Mono, mono".


También ha sido lamentable que en la segunda mitad, en torno al minuto 70, Thibaut Courtois que ha sufrido el lanzamiento de mecheros y que tras aguantar un rato, el belga ha decidido darle los objetos al árbitro para que deje constancia en el acta.


Pese a ello, el colegiado no ha reflejado nada y ha blanqueado el mal comportamiento de la afición rojiblanca, que una vez más, sale casi impune de un partido vergonzoso.


----------



## vegahermosa (19 Sep 2022)

donde las dan las toman atleti

no os gusta el futbol marrullero teatral provocador

y causar expulsiones sacar del partido que no se juegue nada y se gane

pues tomen dos tazas y media de ello


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

Estoy viendo el Chiringo, y José Pedrerol y su caniche oficial están contra Vini. Ni una palabra de la agresión a Rodrygo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ya lo sabes sin habernos cruzado o tenido eliminatorias jodidas.



En el fútbol se marcan menos de 3 goles por partido. Un tío que te garantiza un gol de media por partido, que te marca juegues bien, mal o regular, siempre es el jugador más decisivo sobre el campo. El otro equipo lo puede superar haciendo un esfuerzo colectivo, no te digo que no, pero si tomamos los jugadores uno a uno, el que mete 50 goles al año es el que elegirías primero para tu equipo en el recreo.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> En el fútbol se marcan menos de 3 goles por partido. Un tío que te garantiza un gol de media por partido, que te marca juegues bien, mal o regular, siempre es el jugador más decisivo sobre el campo. El otro equipo lo puede superar haciendo un esfuerzo colectivo, no te digo que no, pero si tomamos los jugadores uno a uno, el que mete 50 goles al año es el que elegirías primero para tu equipo en el recreo.



Vale, pero convendrás que hay que esperar a ver si sigue con el gol par partido en cuartos, y semis de la Champions. Porque si no lo hace a lo mejor resulta que Valverde (o quién sea) al final es más decisivo. Hay muchos ejemplos de jugadores que en los partidos chungos no dan su mejor nivel. Haaland a lo mejor rompe todos los registros, o a lo mejor no.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

El José Pedrerol hoy está vomitivo. Roncero se está jugando su trabajo ahí recordando la agresión. Por una vez Roncero me está medio-gustando. Si supiera expresarse hasta casi me habría gustado.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

haha el subnormal del chiringo que comenta la jugada dice que no es roja porque no sé que pollada lateral-frontal


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

amigues: el chiringo es el nuevo AS. Vive del Madrid, pero odia al Madrid.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

De verdad, lo del becario ese defendiendo la amarilla es esperpéntico. Imagino que le pagarán por hacer ese papel, porque es imposible ser tan tonto.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> haha el subnormal del chiringo que comenta la jugada dice que no es roja porque no sé que pollada lateral-frontal



ademas del naziSSeparatista bocazas falso y de premio algo retrasado jota jorge ,
la maricona andaluza soria ,
y la vieja naziSSeparatista carmen barcelo,

como minimo todos estos tambien son del farsa :




este primero es del violencia filial del VARsa y luego del farsa VARsa








otro









este que es del almeria pero del farsa VARsa igual

va de experto imparcial , y es mas antimadridista que ninguno








otro :








este que va de experto arbitro y super imparcial
y es otro que gotea antimadridismo y VARsa
normal que diga que no era roja porque bla bla bla....


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Vale, pero convendrás que hay que esperar a ver si sigue con el gol par partido en cuartos, y semis de la Champions. Porque si no lo hace a lo mejor resulta que Valverde (o quién sea) al final es más decisivo. Hay muchos ejemplos de jugadores que en los partidos chungos no dan su mejor nivel. Haaland a lo mejor rompe todos los registros, o a lo mejor no.



Haaland con 19 años metió 8 goles en los 6 partidos de su primera fase de grupos de Champions, jugando con el Salzburgo contra el Nápoles o el Liverpool. Hace dos Champions (en la pasada se lesionó) metió 10 goles en 8 partidos.

A los megacracks se les ve venir de lejos, y a Haaland se le ve venir desde hace años. A mí me queda la duda precisamente de las lesiones, porque si no juega seguro que no marca. Pero es que mira los goles que marca, joder, se come vivos a los defensas, parece que está jugando contra niños. 

Y eso en la Premier, que llegar a 25 goles te gana el Pichichi y meter 30 te hace leyenda. Este tío puede llegar a 20 antes del Mundial, y encima no lo va a jugar, por lo que va a volver de Navidad descansadito.


----------



## optimistic1985 (19 Sep 2022)

El Real Madrid levanta ampollas.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Sep 2022)

Estaba viendo las repeticiones, y es alucinante que Ancelotti haya hecho un señor equipo con los retales que heredó. Al final ha cambiado a Ramos y Varane por Alaba y Rüdiger, y a Casemiro por Tchumino. En el global le han fichado a un tío nuevo en dos años, Camavinga (que además es un suplente clarísimo). Por el camino ha ajusticiado sin piedad a Bale, Marcelo, Isco y Jovic, que lo estaban pidiendo a gritos. Pues oye, de aquello ha sacado una liga a la primera, una Champions a la primera, y tiene al equipo como motos y sabiendo a lo que juegan.

Te pueden gustar más o menos el estilo, los cambios en el minuto 85, el exceso de galones para los veteranos, o lo que sea, pero este señor sabe entrenar.


----------



## 4motion (19 Sep 2022)

El pase de touchameni, es una puta MARAVILLA.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (19 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Estaba viendo las repeticiones, y es alucinante que Ancelotti haya hecho un señor equipo con los retales que heredó. Al final ha cambiado a Ramos y Varane por Alaba y Rüdiger, y a Casemiro por Tchumino. En el global le han fichado a un tío nuevo en dos años, Camavinga (que además es un suplente clarísimo). Por el camino ha ajusticiado sin piedad a Bale, Marcelo, Isco y Jovic, que lo estaban pidiendo a gritos. Pues oye, de aquello ha sacado una liga a la primera, una Champions a la primera, y tiene al equipo como motos y sabiendo a lo que juegan.
> 
> Te pueden gustar más o menos el estilo, los cambios en el minuto 85, el exceso de galones para los veteranos, o lo que sea, pero este señor sabe entrenar.



Retales de nivel top mundial. Camavinga es suplente ahora, pero dentro de un año, si no se tuerce, va a ser uno de los mejores centrocampistas del mundo. De hecho ofensivamente ya es una bestia parda con sólo 19 años. El Madrid es un ejemplo más de lo que también ha sucedido con la selección de baloncesto. Puedes tener jugadores estrella, pero como no funcionen como un equipo, unido, solidario y luchando hasta el final, no tienes nada que hacer. Mourinho fue quien logró un equipo de gladiadores que salían al campo a dejarse la piel. Hasta su llegada, el Madrid sólo corría solidariamente en los partidos importantes.

Por cierto, no hace falta que me aplaudáis, aunque llevo aquí más de medio año diciendo que el único 9 puro y de garantías que tiene el Madrid se llama Rodrygo Goes, aunque no mida 1,90. El muy cabronazo se empeña en darnos la razón a quienes simplemente estábamos informados de que jugaba de delantero centro cuando el Madrid se fijó en él.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Sep 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> El Real Madrid levanta pollas.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Jojojo, mola ver sobre todo al Lama, el amiguito de Topor, siempre ha ido de tapadillo este colchonero...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (19 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Vale, pero convendrás que hay que esperar a ver si sigue con el gol par partido en cuartos, y semis de la Champions. Porque si no lo hace a lo mejor resulta que Valverde (o quién sea) al final es más decisivo. Hay muchos ejemplos de jugadores que en los partidos chungos no dan su mejor nivel. Haaland a lo mejor rompe todos los registros, o a lo mejor no.



Los va a marcar, eso hay que asumirlo. Nuestra esperanza es que el City se suele comer 3 goles por partido en las eliminatorias que pierde, su problema no era que les faltase gol, era que defendían muy mal.


----------



## feps (19 Sep 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Jojojo, mola ver sobre todo al Lama, el amiguito de Topor, siempre ha ido de tapadillo este colchonero...



Lama narra muy bien, pero es un trilero de tres pares de narices. Ha visto tanto fútbol y conoce tan bien al Madrid, que quizá sea su narrador ideal, pero quienes lo conocen saben que no es un tipo de fiar (como la inmensa mayoría de periodistas).

Para analizar el fútbol en España, el mejor con diferencia es Marcos López. Le da mil vueltas a cualquier otro periodista o analista. Por cierto, creo que Casillas está haciendo el ridículo como comentarista.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> A Rodrigo, Vinicius, Valverde, Militao, Benzema y Rudiger solo por citar a algunos los ha fichado parece ser Rita la Cantaora.
> Que ha habido fichajes fallidos, como Hazard, Jovic o Mariano eso nadie lo discute, ni siquiera el propio Floren.
> A veces ocurre y ocurrirá siempre que 7n buen jugador que ha resaltado en otro equipo o liga llega a un grande y no da la talla esperada, forma parte de las dificultades de este negocio pero es así, lógicamente hay que tratar de minimizar esos fracasos.
> Pero de ahí a tachar la gestión de Florentino de desastrosa eso solo lo puede decir un antimadridista camuflado de madridista.
> ...



- Rodrigo: ha tenido puntuales actuaciones decisivas y espectaculares, está por ver en qué se queda. Titular o revulsivo. *45 M EUR. Una millonada.*

- Vinicius: es un petardo. *60 M EUR. Una millonada.*

- Valverde: progresa adecuadamente. 3,5 M EUR. Buen fichaje aunque *FloPer regaló 3 M EUR al Dépo*r. Ojo no lo venda el año que viene por ruina económica.

- Militao: irregular. Hay que analizarlo un par de años más. *60 M EUR. Una millonada. *

- Benzemá: mucha clase, mucha calidad pero se tiró 13 años siendo un petardo de cara al gol. La Tª pasada: balón de oro. *29 M EUR de 2009, una millonada. *

- Rüdiger: de momento nada de nada. Ya se verá. Libre. *0 M EUR*. Excepción que confirma la regla.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

4motion dijo:


> El pase de touchameni, es una puta MARAVILLA.


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Sep 2022)

Una puta vergüenza lo de esta Liga adulterada.


----------



## Glokta (19 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Estaba viendo las repeticiones, y es alucinante que Ancelotti haya hecho un señor equipo con los retales que heredó. Al final ha cambiado a Ramos y Varane por Alaba y Rüdiger, y a Casemiro por Tchumino. En el global le han fichado a un tío nuevo en dos años, Camavinga (que además es un suplente clarísimo). Por el camino ha ajusticiado sin piedad a Bale, Marcelo, Isco y Jovic, que lo estaban pidiendo a gritos. Pues oye, de aquello ha sacado una liga a la primera, una Champions a la primera, y tiene al equipo como motos y sabiendo a lo que juegan.
> 
> Te pueden gustar más o menos el estilo, los cambios en el minuto 85, el exceso de galones para los veteranos, o lo que sea, pero este señor sabe entrenar.



Aqui muchos iluminados dijeron que era una continuacion de lo de Zidane, que no iba a hacer limpia, iba a poner el mismo once (esto es cierto, cuando coge un once no lo suelta) y los iba a quemar a final de temporada pues risas

Tambien como los biliosos de Benzema (tengo a dos en el ignore y son los únicos que tengo) hace un par de temporada y va a ser balón de oro


----------



## feps (19 Sep 2022)

Para quienes dicen que Ceballos es un paquete a quien hay que dejar que se marche libre a final de temporada.


----------



## sintripulacion (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> - Rodrigo: ha tenido puntuales actuaciones decisivas y espectaculares, está por ver en qué se queda. Titular o revulsivo. *45 M EUR. Una millonada.*
> 
> - Vinicius: es un petardo. *60 M EUR. Una millonada.*
> 
> ...



Eres un troll de los malos o no tienes ni zorra idea o ambas cosas a la vez, y lo demuestras sobradamente con tus comentarios sobre Vinicius o Rodrigo.
Te vas al ignore de cabeza porque no mereces que se pierda ni un segundo contigo.


----------



## feps (19 Sep 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Eres un troll de los malos o no tienes ni zorra idea o ambas cosas a la vez, y lo demuestras sobradamente con tus comentarios sobre Vinicius o Rodrigo.
> Te vas al ignore de cabeza porque no mereces que se pierda ni un segundo contigo.



Yo debo tenerlo porque te veo hablando solo. Bien hecho.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Sep 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Eres un troll de los malos o no tienes ni zorra idea o ambas cosas a la vez, y lo demuestras sobradamente con tus comentarios sobre Vinicius o Rodrigo.
> Te vas al ignore de cabeza porque no mereces que se pierda ni un segundo contigo.



Es un culo rabioso envidioso del farsa VARsa y un antiEspaña , puede que sea otro naziSSeparatista tambien

Estais tardando todos en ignorarle


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A Rüdiger lo ha metido porque se mascaba una ristra de córners y faltas laterales. No ha estado mal visto, la verdad.



VAle, entonces que tape la banda alaba.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Las caras dice, aún hay gente que me dice que Manolo Lama es del Madrid, hay cada cerebro por ahí.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lama narra muy bien, pero es un trilero de tres pares de narices. Ha visto tanto fútbol y conoce tan bien al Madrid, que quizá sea su narrador ideal, pero quienes lo conocen saben que no es un tipo de fiar (como la inmensa mayoría de periodistas).
> 
> Para analizar el fútbol en España, el mejor con diferencia es Marcos López. Le da mil vueltas a cualquier otro periodista o analista. Por cierto, creo que Casillas está haciendo el ridículo como comentarista.



Como dice Richard Dees, el trilero mayor del multiverso.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Eres un troll de los malos o no tienes ni zorra idea o ambas cosas a la vez, y lo demuestras sobradamente con tus comentarios sobre Vinicius o Rodrigo.
> Te vas al ignore de cabeza porque no mereces que se pierda ni un segundo contigo.



Qué pesados con el rollo troll. 

Doy mi opinión y mis argumentos sobre Vinicius y Rodrygo. Si tienes argumentos en contra exponlos y ayúdame a ver lo que no veo.


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lama narra muy bien, pero es un trilero de tres pares de narices. Ha visto tanto fútbol y conoce tan bien al Madrid, que quizá sea su narrador ideal, pero quienes lo conocen saben que no es un tipo de fiar (como la inmensa mayoría de periodistas).
> 
> Para analizar el fútbol en España, el mejor con diferencia es Marcos López. Le da mil vueltas a cualquier otro periodista o analista. Por cierto, creo que Casillas está haciendo el ridículo como comentarista.



Si Casillas ha aprendido a ser comentarista de la Carbonero, imaginate el nivel que tendrá el pobre hombre.

Para mi el mejor es Marcos Lopez desde luego. Con él aprendes de fútbol, tanto durante el partido, como el mundo de los clubs y despachos.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Una puta vergüenza lo de esta Liga adulterada.



Es un escándalo que Roures, avalista de Laporta y rescatador del FCB, controle las retransmisiones de la Liga.

*FloPer calla... ¿por qué?*


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Si Casillas ha aprendido a ser comentarista de la Carbonero, imaginate el nivel que tendrá el pobre hombre.
> 
> Para mi el mejor es Marcos Lopez desde luego. Con él aprendes de fútbol, tanto durante el partido, como el mundo de los clubs y despachos.



Alguien le tendría que aconsejar a Casillas aislarse en una casa de pueblo y dedicarse a la huerta y las gallinas... 

Da hasta lástima cuando abre la boca... Muy muy muy limitado.


----------



## vegahermosa (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Es un escándalo que Roures, avalista de Laporta y rescatador del FCB, controle las retransmisiones de la Liga.
> 
> *FloPer calla... ¿por qué?*



florentino solo entiende de clubes amigos 

me recuerda a un embajador o diplomatico


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Sep 2022)

Ayer asistimos a una nueva rociada real.
El Atlético de Madrid tiene serios problemas, sin el chino ya no fichan tanto ni tan caro, el cholo es una lacra que no hace la más mínima proposición futbolística.

Como se entiende que necesites un gol para empatar y armes tanganas en los últimos minutos, no tiene sentido.

Si un modelo no funciona, o funcionaba pero ya no lo hace debe ser cambiado.


----------



## The Replicant (19 Sep 2022)

Cholo quedate

taluecs


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ayer asistimos a una nueva rociada real.
> El Atlético de Madrid tiene serios problemas, sin el chino ya no fichan tanto ni tan caro, el cholo es una lacra que no hace la más mínima proposición futbolística.
> 
> Como se entiende que necesites un gol para empatar y armes tanganas en los últimos minutos, no tiene sentido.
> ...



Cambiar de entrenador por qué? Tienen el tercer presupuesto de España y siempre terminan entre los tres primeros. No tienen que cambiar de entrenador sino aceptar que el Madrid y sobre todo el Barcelona tienen mucho más dinero y pueden comprar 10 estrellas en un verano con 1200 millones de deuda porque la competición es una burla ultra corrupta.

Simeone hizo un milagro muchos años y echarlo no conseguirá otro milagro con tanta diferencia de plantillas. Ha demostrado ser muy buen entrenador apreciado por la directiva, plantilla y afición, como Farletto. Son gente muy valiosa que debe estar 20 años en un club porque jamás consiguen mejorarlos los que vienen detrás y aportan enorme valor y estabilidad.

Además está quedando claro que los negros son ya como en baloncesto, y sin negrazos rapidísimos y resistentes no tienes nada que hacer. El futuro es el de la NBA, 99% negros muy jóvenes y un blanco supercrack rarísimo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ayer asistimos a una nueva rociada real.
> El Atlético de Madrid tiene serios problemas, sin el chino ya no fichan tanto ni tan caro, el cholo es una lacra que no hace la más mínima proposición futbolística.



Simeone es un cáncer pero van a morir con él... Y él va a morir en el Patético porque tiene miedo a salir de su zona de confort y a perder su sueldazo por hacer el ridículo, temporada tras temporada...

Por otro lado siempre le agradeceré sus cagaleras en 2014, 2016 y semis en 2017.


----------



## HDR (19 Sep 2022)

Qué pereza me dan los negricos cuando empiezan con el victimismo rasista... Una razón más para traer a Haaland, y no a otro moreno.

Por otra parte, los del Pateti se merecen 2 o 3 meses de sanción con el estadio a puerta cerrada por lo de ayer.


----------



## xilebo (19 Sep 2022)

*Es otro Odriozola*

El donostiarra sigue trabajando para entrar en los planes de Carlo Ancelotti de esta temporada. Ha llegado en una versión mejorada tras su paso por la Fiore.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Simeone es un cáncer pero van a morir con él... Y él va a morir en el Patético porque tiene miedo a salir de su zona de confort y a perder su sueldazo por hacer el ridículo, temporada tras temporada...
> 
> Por otro lado siempre le agradeceré sus cagaleras en 2014, 2016 y semis en 2017.



Totalmente, es mentalidad de equipo pequeño, si algo funcionó en algún momento para que cambiarlo?? Aunque no consigan nada, así no evolucionan.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Totalmente, es mentalidad de equipo pequeño, si algo funcionó en algún momento para que cambiarlo?? Aunque no consigan nada, así no evolucionan.



Claro porque llegar a finales y semis de champions sin jeques es lo más normal....


----------



## Paobas (19 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Las caras dice, aún hay gente que me dice que Manolo Lama es del Madrid, hay cada cerebro por ahí.



El Madrid ganando al Atlético a domicilio. Menuda "novedad". De hecho, me sorprende que se sorprendan.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Qué pesados con el rollo troll.
> 
> Doy mi opinión y mis argumentos sobre Vinicius y Rodrygo. Si tienes argumentos en contra exponlos y ayúdame a ver lo que no veo.



Pero tío, Vinicius ahora mismo sería titular indiscutible es cualquier equipo del mundo. En cualquiera. Es un jugador top mundial, y si no lo fuera, porque eso es subjetivo, no andaría muy lejos. Decir que es un petardo, ni siquiera "buenillo pero sobrevalorado" o algo así, no, un petardo, es una troleada o no tener ni puta idea, ya me dirás tú cuál.

Cuando lo deje, Benzema va a llevar 15 años y 700 partidos en el equipo, a más de medio gol por partido. 5 Champions, 4 ligas, y un Balón de Oro, y ojo que no gane la sexta Champions. Aun con sus temporadas malas, ese rendimiento por 29 millones de los de 2009 lo convierte en uno de los fichajes económicamente más rentables de la historia del fútbol. Si no entiendes por qué, no deberías opinar sobre estas cosas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Totalmente, es mentalidad de equipo pequeño, si algo funcionó en algún momento para que cambiarlo?? Aunque no consigan nada, así no evolucionan.



Pues porque se acuerdan de los Manzano y los Quique Sánchez Flores y están acojonados pensando que si echan a Simeone puedan volver a esa situación de tener como objetivo entrar en la Europa league...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues porque se acuerdan de los Manzano y los Quique Sánchez Flores y están acojonados pensando que si echan a Simeone puedan volver a esa situación de tener como objetivo entrar en la Europa league...



Totalmente


----------



## Dr.Muller (19 Sep 2022)

Cada vez está más claro lo de la superliga
ayer se vio que el atletis no es rival para el madrid, lo único que eché de menos es que no fueran a meterles otros 4 en el segundo tiempo.
menuda oportunidad histórica de meterles un saco de goles pero verse que juegan en otra liga se vio, VAYA SI SE VIÓ.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (19 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Cada vez está más claro lo de la superliga
> ayer se vio que el atletis no es rival para el madrid, lo único que eché de menos es que no fueran a meterles otros 4 en el segundo tiempo.
> menuda oportunidad histórica de meterles un saco de goles pero verse que juegan en otra liga se vio, VAYA SI SE VIÓ.



Fue el partido de liga más cómodo de los que llevamos hasta ahora. En los otros partidos nos han marcado el gol Paco de mierda de todas las jornadas cuando íbamos empatando o ganando de 1 y han tenido que volver a apretar. Ayer 2 a 0 y a dormir el partido.

Lo que nos falta ahora es estar más concentrados para que no nos marquen.


----------



## Paobas (19 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Cada vez está más claro lo de la superliga
> ayer se vio que el atletis no es rival para el madrid, lo único que eché de menos es que no fueran a meterles otros 4 en el segundo tiempo.
> menuda oportunidad histórica de meterles un saco de goles pero verse que juegan en otra liga se vio, VAYA SI SE VIÓ.



Idos a tomar por culo los adalides de la Superliga. Pero idos bien lejos y no volváis. Cerrad al salir. Además, el Atlético sería parte de esa superliga de mierda, campeón.


----------



## Paobas (19 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Fue el partido de liga más cómodo de los que llevamos hasta ahora. En los otros partidos nos han marcado el gol Paco de mierda de todas las jornadas cuando íbamos empatando o ganando de 1 y han tenido que volver a apretar. Ayer 2 a 0 y a dormir el partido.
> 
> Lo que nos falta ahora es estar más concentrados para que no nos marquen.



Bueno, ante un Atlético que palmó 2-0 ante un Leverkusen colista de Alemania y que ganó 2-1 a un Oporto sin merecerlo. El mismo Oporto que palmó !0-4! contra el Brujas en casa 6 días después. Siempre está bien ganar al ATM, pero este no es precisamente el mejor de los 11 años que lleva ahí el Cholo ni mucho menos. Entrenador, por cierto, cuyo ciclo ahí debió acabar hace ya.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Una puta vergüenza lo de esta Liga adulterada.



No se lo digas a cierto forofo culé que te dirá que es algo menos que imposible.


----------



## El amigo (19 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lama narra muy bien, pero es un trilero de tres pares de narices. Ha visto tanto fútbol y conoce tan bien al Madrid, que quizá sea su narrador ideal, pero quienes lo conocen saben que no es un tipo de fiar (como la inmensa mayoría de periodistas).
> 
> Para analizar el fútbol en España, el mejor con diferencia es Marcos López. Le da mil vueltas a cualquier otro periodista o analista. Por cierto, creo que Casillas está haciendo el ridículo como comentarista.



Casillas aburre hasta las ovejas de comentarista. Que soporífero es.


----------



## El amigo (19 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Bueno, ante un Atlético que palmó 2-0 ante un Leverkusen colista de Alemania y que ganó 2-1 a un Oporto sin merecerlo. El mismo Oporto que palmó !0-4! contra el Brujas en casa 6 días después. Siempre está bien ganar al ATM, pero este no es precisamente el mejor de los 11 años que lleva ahí el Cholo ni mucho menos. Entrenador, por cierto, cuyo ciclo ahí debió acabar hace ya.



Bueno no te falta razón. Pero la extramotivacion que tienen con el R. Madrid, compensa. Tanto de público como jugadores. No quitemos mérito al Madrid.


----------



## El amigo (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Es un escándalo que Roures, avalista de Laporta y rescatador del FCB, controle las retransmisiones de la Liga.
> 
> *FloPer calla... ¿por qué?*



Venga, suéltalo....


----------



## El amigo (19 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Es otro Odriozola*
> 
> El donostiarra sigue trabajando para entrar en los planes de Carlo Ancelotti de esta temporada. Ha llegado en una versión mejorada tras su paso por la Fiore.



Esto es como bola de dragón. Van aumentando el nivel. En qué nivel estaría Odriozola?


----------



## Dr.Muller (19 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Idos a tomar por culo los adalides de la Superliga. Pero idos bien lejos y no volváis. Cerrad al salir. Además, el Atlético sería parte de esa superliga de mierda, campeón.



El fary se ha cabreado


----------



## El amigo (19 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> El fary se ha cabreado



No te metas con el fary...


----------



## Dr.Muller (19 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Idos a tomar por culo los adalides de la Superliga. Pero idos bien lejos y no volváis. Cerrad al salir. Además, el Atlético sería parte de esa superliga de mierda, campeón.



Ordinario


----------



## feps (19 Sep 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Esto es como bola de dragón. Van aumentando el nivel. En qué nivel estaría Odriozola?



Odriozola, Nacho, Ceballos, Lucas... Ninguno de ellos es un crack, pero cuando salen cumplen perfectamente. Esa clase de jugadores son necesarios en una plantilla. Mirad lo que ha pasado con la selección de baloncesto. Lo más importante es que todos se sientan parte del equipo, jueguen los minutos que jueguen.


----------



## El amigo (19 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Odriozola, Nacho, Ceballos, Lucas... Ninguno de ellos es un crack, pero cuando salen cumplen perfectamente. Esa clase de jugadores son necesarios en una plantilla. Mirad lo que ha pasado con la selección de baloncesto. Lo más importante es que todos se sientan parte del equipo, jueguen los minutos que jueguen.



Claro.
El que más me gusta de los que has dicho es Nacho, por su versatilidad.


----------



## vegahermosa (19 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Idos a tomar por culo los adalides de la Superliga. Pero idos bien lejos y no volváis. Cerrad al salir. Además, el Atlético sería parte de esa superliga de mierda, campeón.



pues algun dia ese proyecto reflorecera y si es bueno para el espectaculo adelante

el futbol cada vez es mas aburrido

antaño un atleti madrid era la repanocha unas algarabias, todo lleno de bengalas en los campos, botes de humo, cristos a base de hostias entre ultras, un runrún al día siguiente, el echarse en la tele pública, ¿para que cojones quiero ver una mierda de partido pagando si no se juega con ninguna gana ni ilusion? si hasta un madrid barcelona o viceversa se esta poniendo de un coñazo que tira para atrás. 

hay que buscar nuevos actores, nuevos clubes grandes, objetivos, ya hemos conseguido ser los amos de la baraja pues ahora a ver si traen una nueva para empezar de nuevo y serlo.


----------



## Dr.Muller (19 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> pues algun dia ese proyecto reflorecera y si es bueno para el espectaculo adelante
> 
> el futbol cada vez es mas aburrido
> 
> ...



Y en todas las ligas europeas igual, al final 2 o 3 de cada liga maximo.
el fútbol está en riesgo de perder Adeptos y 100 euros al mes para ver voleones como que no.
ahora en cuanto te vea el fary te manda a tomar por culo
@Paobas mira otro que quiere superliga


----------



## el ruinas II (19 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ayer asistimos a una nueva rociada real.
> El Atlético de Madrid tiene serios problemas, sin el chino ya no fichan tanto ni tan caro, el cholo es una lacra que no hace la más mínima proposición futbolística.
> 
> Como se entiende que necesites un gol para empatar y armes tanganas en los últimos minutos, no tiene sentido.
> ...



lo del atletico con simeone es lo mismo que nos paso en el madrid con baul, un hijo de puta que estuvo seis años lastrando al equipo "conloquenoshadado". El pupas ayer contra el madrid fue un equipo vulgar, no se puede fiar todo a la entrega y a la casta. El atleti (por presupuesto) es un grande y tiene que ofrecer algo mas


----------



## Paobas (19 Sep 2022)

"Off topic", aunque deportivo:

Acabo de ver una entrevista al tal Lorenzo Brown ese negrete americano que juega en la selección de baloncesto. Pues nada, da la entrevista con un traductor y hablando en inglés. Un español de DNI (de nada más) que no sabe hablar el idioma. Alucinante. A L U C I N A N T E.


----------



## sintripulacion (19 Sep 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Qué pereza me dan los negricos cuando empiezan con el victimismo rasista... Una razón más para traer a Haaland, y no a otro moreno.
> 
> Por otra parte, los del Pateti se merecen 2 o 3 meses de sanción con el estadio a puerta cerrada por lo de ayer.



Dos o tres meses quizás es un poco excesivo, pero 2-3 partidos no se los debería quitar ni Dios.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> - Rodrigo: ha tenido puntuales actuaciones decisivas y espectaculares, está por ver en qué se queda. Titular o revulsivo. *45 M EUR. Una millonada.*
> 
> - Vinicius: es un petardo. *60 M EUR. Una millonada.*
> 
> ...




y se te olvida la última y más grave jugarreta de Floren. Vendió a Casemiro, en el pico de su carrera, por 60M Euros; y compró a Chumino, un don nadie que no ha ganado nada, por 80M Euros. Ha generado una pérdida patrimonial de 20M Euros y aún no ha dimitido. 

Me estás convenciendo y abriendo los ojos con los argumentos que tan brillantemente expones.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> "Off topic", aunque deportivo:
> 
> Acabo de ver una entrevista al tal Lorenzo Brown ese negrete americano que juega en la selección de baloncesto. Pues nada, da la entrevista con un traductor y hablando en inglés. Un español de DNI (de nada más) que no sabe hablar el idioma. Alucinante. A L U C I N A N T E.



Al menos este genera más que los menas.


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Sep 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> lo del atletico con simeone es lo mismo que nos paso en el madrid con baul, un hijo de puta que estuvo seis años lastrando al equipo "conloquenoshadado". El pupas ayer contra el madrid fue un equipo vulgar, no se puede fiar todo a la entrega y a la casta. El atleti (por presupuesto) es un grande y tiene que ofrecer algo mas



Es tan grande que nunca ha ganado una Copa de Europa y es el tercer presupuesto de España y el 12° de Europa.

Simeone lo ha hecho fuerte 5 años pero no siempre salen bien las cosas y están lastrados por el brutal gasto en Joao Felix y Griezmann y no tienen ya buenos centrocampistas que muerdan ni laterales. Es un equipo mucho peor puesto por puesto y para ellos fichar estrellas es imposible tal y como están los clubes ingleses de forrados ahora. Realmente son el 12 de Europa y Simeone hizo un milagro.

Por mi que lo echen y empiecen la rueda de perdedores como han hecho siempre. No puedes superar al Madrid y Barsa con mucho menos dinero creyendo que con cojones y diciendo que eres grande y vamos coño se consigue.









Europe: top football clubs by enterprise value 2022 | Statista


The European football team with the highest midpoint enterprise value in 2022 was Real Madrid, with approximately 3.2 billion euros, followed closely by Manchester United with 2.9 billion euros, and FC Barcelona in third place with over 2.8 billion euros.




www.statista.com


----------



## feps (19 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y se te olvida la última y más grave jugarreta de Floren. Vendió a Casemiro, en el pico de su carrera, por 60M Euros; y compró a Chumino, un don nadie que no ha ganado nada, por 80M Euros. Ha generado una pérdida patrimonial de 20M Euros y aún no ha dimitido.
> 
> Me estás convenciendo y abriendo los ojos con los argumentos que tan brillantemente expones.



Casemiro se vendió por algo más de 70. Tchouaméni ya está demostrando que es un fichajazo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pero tío, Vinicius ahora mismo sería titular indiscutible es cualquier equipo del mundo. En cualquiera. Es un jugador top mundial, y si no lo fuera, porque eso es subjetivo, no andaría muy lejos. Decir que es un petardo, ni siquiera "buenillo pero sobrevalorado" o algo así, no, un petardo, es una troleada o no tener ni puta idea, ya me dirás tú cuál.
> 
> Cuando lo deje, Benzema va a llevar 15 años y 700 partidos en el equipo, a más de medio gol por partido. 5 Champions, 4 ligas, y un Balón de Oro, y ojo que no gane la sexta Champions. Aun con sus temporadas malas, ese rendimiento por 29 millones de los de 2009 lo convierte en uno de los fichajes económicamente más rentables de la historia del fútbol. Si no entiendes por qué, no deberías opinar sobre estas cosas.



Voy a simplificar: 

- Entre Mbappé y Vinicius yo creo que el primero es un millón de veces mejor que el segundo. Yo no creo que Vinicius sería titular en el PSG. Si tú crees que Vinicius sentaría a Mbappé igual el troll o el ignorante eres tú.

- Entre CR7 y Benzemá yo creo que el primero ha sido un millón de veces más determinante en las Copas de Europa 2014, 2016, 2017 y 2018 que el segundo. Si tú crees que Benzemá ha sido más decisivo que CR7 igual el troll o el ignorante eres tú.

Con respecto a Copa de Europa 2022, me rindo ante Benzemá. Balón de oro indiscutible. Pero la media de las anteriores 13 temporadas no llegó al aprobado en un club como el RM.


----------



## fachacine (19 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ademas del naziSSeparatista bocazas falso y de premio algo retrasado jota jorge ,
> la maricona andaluza soria ,
> y la vieja naziSSeparatista carmen barcelo,
> 
> ...



Diego Plaza no es antimadridista, y es el que más sabe de fútbol del Chiricirco


----------



## Paobas (19 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y se te olvida la última y más grave jugarreta de Floren. Vendió a Casemiro, en el pico de su carrera, por 60M Euros; y compró a Chumino, un don nadie que no ha ganado nada, por 80M Euros. Ha generado una pérdida patrimonial de 20M Euros y aún no ha dimitido.
> 
> Me estás convenciendo y abriendo los ojos con los argumentos que tan brillantemente expones.



No sé a quién respondes, porque lo tengo o me tiene en ignorados; pero, leída tu respuesta, veo que es un acierto.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> y se te olvida la última y más grave jugarreta de Floren. Vendió a Casemiro, en el pico de su carrera, por 60M Euros; y compró a Chumino, un don nadie que no ha ganado nada, por 80M Euros. Ha generado una pérdida patrimonial de 20M Euros y aún no ha dimitido.
> 
> Me estás convenciendo y abriendo los ojos con los argumentos que tan brillantemente expones.



Me fuerzas a volver a mi matraca, Tª 2022/23: ¿Me puedes explicar por qué Mbappé juega en el PSG, Haaland en el City, Lewandowski en el FCB y el RM tiene a un pseudo-9 de 35 años lesionado?

Si es necesario añade esquemas y coloritos para dar formato marketingninano a tu exposición y hasta yo sea capaz de entenderla.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Me fuerzas a volver a mi matraca, Tª 2022/23: ¿Me puedes explicar por qué Mbappé juega en el PSG, Haaland en el City, Lewandowski en el FCB y el RM tiene a un pseudo-9 de 35 años lesionado?
> 
> Si es necesario añade esquemas y coloritos para dar formato marketingninano a tu exposición y hasta yo sea capaz de entenderla.



Ya te lo hemos dicho múltiples veces. Porque no teníamos dinero para tanta ficha y tú no te ofreciste a pagarlas.


----------



## Otrasvidas (19 Sep 2022)

Los del Frente Patético pueden matar a gente , jactarse de ello con sus cánticos y ser rasistas, pero los Ultra Sur expulsados del Bernabéu por no sé qué motivos.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No sé a quién respondes, porque lo tengo o me tiene en ignorados; pero, leída tu respuesta, veo que es un acierto.



haha sí, respondo al nuevo trollaco del hilo.


----------



## MarloStanfield (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> - Rodrigo: ha tenido puntuales actuaciones decisivas y espectaculares, está por ver en qué se queda. Titular o revulsivo. *45 M EUR. Una millonada.*
> 
> - Vinicius: es un petardo. *60 M EUR. Una millonada.*
> 
> ...



pensaba que estaba leyendo un mensaje de 2018.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ya te lo hemos dicho múltiples veces. Porque no teníamos dinero para tanta ficha y tú no te ofreciste a pagarlas.



Y luego te quejas de mis argumentaciones...


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Y luego te quejas de mis argumentaciones...



Eres, hueles y argumentas como un troll. ¿Qué quieres a cambio, perfectos silogismos?.


----------



## wanamaker (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> - Rodrigo: ha tenido puntuales actuaciones decisivas y espectaculares, está por ver en qué se queda. Titular o revulsivo. *45 M EUR. Una millonada.*
> 
> - Vinicius: es un petardo. *60 M EUR. Una millonada.*
> 
> ...



No pueden ser una millonada cuando mañana mismo los puedes vender por mucho mas de lo que costaron.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Eres, hueles y argumentas como un troll. ¿Qué quieres a cambio, perfectos silogismos?.



Me importa un comino lo que seas y a lo que huelas... El caso es que no argumentas y te dedicas a hacer absurdas referencias personales.

Responde y déjame en evidencia: 

¿Me puedes explicar por qué cojones Mbappé juega en el PSG, Haaland en el City, Lewandowski en el FCB y el RM tiene a un pseudo-9 de 35 años lesionado?


----------



## Paobas (19 Sep 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> lo del atletico con simeone es lo mismo que nos paso en el madrid con baul, un hijo de puta que estuvo seis años lastrando al equipo "conloquenoshadado". El pupas ayer contra el madrid fue un equipo vulgar, no se puede fiar todo a la entrega y a la casta. El atleti (por presupuesto) es un grande y tiene que ofrecer algo mas



Todos los años (décadas) que España, la selección, fue la Furia Roja de la casta, la raza y el orgullo, sirvieron para comernos nada en Eurocopas y mundiales. Apelar a eso, sin más, para lograr éxitos sostenidos en fútbol, se ha demostrado que sirve para navegar en la mediocridad.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> No pueden ser una millonada cuando mañana mismo los puedes vender por mucho mas de lo que costaron.



Me refiero a que FloPer en el 99% de los casos compra muy caro y vende muy barato e incluso regala... o, para colmo, paga las fichas de jugadores cedidos en otros equipos.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Me importa un comino lo que seas y a lo que huelas... El caso es que no argumentas y te dedicas a hacer absurdas referencias personales.
> 
> Responde y déjame en evidencia:
> 
> ¿Me puedes explicar por qué cojones Mbappé juega en el PSG, Haaland en el City, Lewandowski en el FCB y el RM tiene a un pseudo-9 de 35 años lesionado?



Te lo respondo. Porque ninguno de esos ha querido venir al Madrid porque en otros sitios pagaban más.

Ahora, ¿nos puedes explicar por qué el Real Madrid es campeón de Europa sin ninguno de esos y con el pseudo-9?.


----------



## vegahermosa (19 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Y en todas las ligas europeas igual, al final 2 o 3 de cada liga maximo.
> el fútbol está en riesgo de perder Adeptos y 100 euros al mes para ver voleones como que no.
> ahora en cuanto te vea el fary te manda a tomar por culo
> @Paobas mira otro que quiere superliga



el fary ese que se vaya a tocar las palmas a un tablao o a silbar a los palomos

si me gustaria la superliga


----------



## wanamaker (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Me refiero a que FloPer en el 99% de los casos compra muy caro y vende muy barato e incluso regala... o, para colmo, paga las fichas de jugadores cedidos en otros equipos.



Pero si entre los equipos top europeos es el que mejor balance tiene de compras y ventas.
Puesto 36 en cuanto a deficit ingresos gastos en los ultimos 10 años.








Gastos e ingresos en fichajes


Esta estadística muestra qué equipos realizaron el mayor gasto y los mayores ingresos en materia de fichajes desde la temporada 13/14 hasta la 22/23.




www.transfermarkt.es





Una cosa es ser troll y otra es hacer el ridiculo inventandose las cosas.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> - Entre Mbappé y Vinicius yo creo que el primero es un millón de veces mejor que el segundo. Yo no creo que Vinicius sería titular en el PSG. Si tú crees que Vinicius sentaría a Mbappé igual el troll o el ignorante eres tú.



Vinicius cambiaría a Vinicius por Neymar, o por Messi, no hoy, ayer. Pero aunque no lo hiciera, de ahí a decir que es un petardo hay un trecho largo.

QUOTE="tigrisdelagalia, post: 42600074, member: 191368"]
- Entre CR7 y Benzemá yo creo que el primero ha sido un millón de veces más determinante en las Copas de Europa 2014, 2016, 2017 y 2018 que el segundo. Si tú crees que Benzemá ha sido más decisivo que CR7 igual el troll o el ignorante eres tú.
[/QUOTE]
Claro que sí, pero estamos hablando de 14 temporadas de rendimiento. Ronaldo fue un jugador excepcional, pero cuando dejó de serlo nos tuvimos que gastar millonacos en reemplazarlo, con el riesgo que eso conlleva. Un jugador que te da 14 temporadas a buen nivel de media, aunque sólo tenga 2 o 3 temporadas excepcionales, es un fichaje difícilmente superable. 29 kilos por 14 temporadas de Benzema, con sus luces y sus sombras, es una ganga.

Los dos ficharon el mismo año, si no recuerdo mal. Simplemente piensa en cuánto se ha gastado el Madrid desde entonces para ocupar la plaza de CR7 en la plantilla (fichaje - venta + salario de CR7 y de por ejemplo Jovic o Hazard), y cuánto se ha gastado en Benzema por un rendimiento, de media, similar. Es que no hay color.


----------



## vegahermosa (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Me refiero a que FloPer en el 99% de los casos compra muy caro y vende muy barato e incluso regala... o, para colmo, paga las fichas de jugadores cedidos en otros equipos.



no crea tigris 

ahora con lo que cuesta el saco cemento ya vende a precios aceptables

pero si que podria intentar colarsela a otros por mas perras, aunque seria incoherente con aquello de la inflaccion futbolera


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ayer asistimos a una nueva rociada real.
> El Atlético de Madrid tiene serios problemas, sin el chino ya no fichan tanto ni tan caro, el cholo es una lacra que no hace la más mínima proposición futbolística.
> 
> Como se entiende que necesites un gol para empatar y armes tanganas en los últimos minutos, no tiene sentido.
> ...



Creo que para muchos atleticos con lo que obtienen ahora es suficiente, y los que son minimamente criticos con el entrenador mejor pagado de la actualidad lo tachan de vikingo y se acabo...


----------



## Paobas (19 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> el fary ese que se vaya a tocar las palmas a un tablao o a silbar a los palomos
> 
> si me gustaria la superliga



Y acabar con la mítica Champions para fundar una competición nueva en la que el Madrid empezaría de 0? Sois lo peor de lo peor. Por qué no se hace una Champions con formato más atractivo en vez de esa mierda de la Superliga con 15 equipos con derecho de pernada divino? De verdad siempre hay que deshacerlo todo y reempezar el edificio en lugar de arreglarlo para que siga en pie?


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Pero si entre los equipos top europeos es el que mejor balance tiene de compras y ventas.
> Puesto 36 en cuanto a deficit ingresos gastos en los ultimos 10 años.
> 
> 
> ...



Acabo de ver estas comprar en un hilo del ManU


2013: Fellaini
2015: Depay, Schneiderlin, Schweinsteiger, Darmian, Romero, Martial 
2018: Fred, Dalot, Grant
2019: Maguire, Wan Bissaka, Dan James.
2022: Eriksen, Malacia, Martinez ( bear in mind this is after losing 8 first team players) 


para descojonarse. Yo creo que a pesar de Panzard, Kaka, y otras cagadas, tenemos la mayor tasa de éxito de toda Europa.


----------



## arriondas (19 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues porque se acuerdan de los Manzano y los Quique Sánchez Flores y están acojonados pensando que si echan a Simeone puedan volver a esa situación de tener como objetivo entrar en la Europa league...



Esa es la razón por la que se aferran al Cholo Simeone, aunque su ciclo haya terminado, como se vio ayer. Tienen miedo de volver a los tiempos en los que incluso meterse en Europa les resultaba difícil. Y la afición no lo asimilaría bien.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Y acabar con la mítica Champions para fundar una competición nueva en la que el Madrid empezaría de 0? Sois lo peor de lo peor. Por qué no se hace una Champions con formato más atractivo en vez de esa mierda de la Superliga con 15 equipos con derecho de pernada divino? De verdad siempre hay que deshacerlo todo y reempezar el edificio en lugar de arreglarlo para que siga en pie?



No te falta razón en lo del contador a 0. Pero el problema de la Champions no es de formato, es de la mafia que manda ahí. Es como La Liga, donde manda La Mafia.


----------



## Paobas (19 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Y en todas las ligas europeas igual, al final 2 o 3 de cada liga maximo.
> el fútbol está en riesgo de perder Adeptos y 100 euros al mes para ver voleones como que no.
> ahora en cuanto te vea el fary te manda a tomar por culo
> @Paobas mira otro que quiere superliga



Os vais a comer una mierda muy grande. Eso sí, si al menos hacen una Champions más atractiva, habrá servido de algo la Pseudosuperliga esa.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Te lo respondo. Porque ninguno de esos ha querido venir al Madrid porque en otros sitios pagaban más.



Gracias por responder con normalidad. 

Si damos por buena esa hipótesis. ¿No era la reforma del estadio "el Dorado" para permitir al RM competir con clubes-estado como PSG, City o FCB? ¿Ha llegado tarde la reforma... no era tal Dorado...?




Roedr dijo:


> Ahora, ¿nos puedes explicar por qué el Real Madrid es campeón de Europa sin ninguno de esos y con el pseudo-9?.



Joder, ¿tengo que explicarlo? Mentalidad, cultura e historia. El RM es el club de fútbol más competitivo y ganador del universo.


----------



## Paobas (19 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues porque se acuerdan de los Manzano y los Quique Sánchez Flores y están acojonados pensando que si echan a Simeone puedan volver a esa situación de tener como objetivo entrar en la Europa league...



Y tirarse 14 o 15 años sin ganar al Madrid de nuevo.


----------



## xilebo (19 Sep 2022)

*Misma inversión; 15 títulos más*

El equipo rojiblanco y el Real Madrid han invertido prácticamente lo mismo en los últimos 10 años (los blancos, sólo 23 millones más), pero los del Bernabéu ganaron 20 títulos por cinco de los de Simeone.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Sep 2022)

Los mamadous nos conducirán a la gloria!!!!!


----------



## vegahermosa (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Voy a simplificar:
> 
> - Entre Mbappé y Vinicius yo creo que el primero es un millón de veces mejor que el segundo. Yo no creo que Vinicius sería titular en el PSG. Si tú crees que Vinicius sentaría a Mbappé igual el troll o el ignorante eres tú.
> 
> ...



recuerdo muchos jugadores con mejores condiciones que fueron de corta carrera en la elite y otros por los que nadie daba un duro y empiezan a progresar y sacar cualidades que le hagan unico

como no se su edad y yo tengo recuerdos de generaciones muy atras, pongamos un ejemplo del pasado cercano

marcelo o modric nadie daba un duro por ellos y habian pasado muchos futbolistas con buen pie

xavi nadie daba un duro por el que se lo diganns rijard o como se diga 

ronaldinho rivaldo romario … cualquiera diria que serian leyendas de epoca 

sin embargo ya ve

lo importante es la cabeza y la profesionalidad y vinicius como los citados veteranos laureados han sido jugadores con personalidad propia y caracter

el futuro esta por ver quien dira que depara el futuro


----------



## Paobas (19 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No te falta razón en lo del contador a 0. Pero el problema de la Champions no es de formato, es de la mafia que manda ahí. Es como La Liga, donde manda La Mafia.



Pues que se arregle lo que mal funciona, pero no fundar competiciones nuevas, joder. Mira el ejemplo de la liga de naciones, que siendo una Eurocopa en miniatura no interesa por ser algo nuevo y redundante. El fútbol también es romanticismo y la solera que tienen las competiciones ancestrales les da prestigio, calor y audiencia porque son parte del legado cultural de un siglo. Es como si quisiéramos cargarnos las olimpiadas por algo nuevo con nombre moderno y chachiguay. NO, JODER. Si acaso que las reformen y metan nuevas modalidades deportivas, pero no derrumbar toda la obra cuando el edificio sólo necesita reparaciones y arreglos.


----------



## Woden (19 Sep 2022)

ZAS en todo el boquino.

Me gustartía ver la comparación también de lo invertido por la Farsa y su retorno en títulos.


----------



## xilebo (19 Sep 2022)

*Real Madrid con 9 de 9*


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Gracias por responder con normalidad.
> 
> Si damos por buena esa hipótesis. ¿No era la reforma del estadio "el Dorado" para permitir al RM competir con clubes-estado como PSG, City o FCB? ¿Ha llegado tarde la reforma... no era tal Dorado...?
> 
> ...



A lo primero. El nuevo estadio no será el dorado, como irónicamente dices, sino una fuente de ingresos adicional que nos vendrá muy bien. Pero hasta tú entenderás que primero hay que terminar y pagar la inversión.

A lo segundo. Claro, por eso la Quinta del Buitre se hinchó a ganar copas de Europa, y entre la sexta y séptima nos pasamos treinta años sin olerla.

Y tercero. Menudo trolaco antimadridista estás hecho. Vete al foro del intenso o del farsa.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los mamadous nos conducirán a la gloria!!!!!



Error. En la Gloria ya estamos.


----------



## Paobas (19 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A lo primero. El nuevo estadio no será el dorado, como irónicamente dices, sino una fuente de ingresos adicional que nos vendrá muy bien. Pero hasta tú entenderás que primero hay que terminar y pagar la inversión.
> 
> A lo segundo. Claro, por eso la Quinta del Buitre se hinchó a ganar copas de Europa, y entre la sexta y séptima nos pasamos treinta años sin olerla.
> 
> Y tercero. Menudo trolaco antimadridista estás hecho. Vete al foro del intenso o del farsa.



No sé a quién estás respondiendo. Pero troll o tonto a las 3 es seguro. O las 2 cosas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Error. En la Gloria ya estamos.



Aún no, massana y oñeku.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aún no, massana y oñeku.



¿Oñeku quién es?. ¿El Ausencio negro?.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Pero si entre los equipos top europeos es el que mejor balance tiene de compras y ventas.
> Puesto 36 en cuanto a deficit ingresos gastos en los ultimos 10 años.
> 
> 
> ...



Buenísima consulta a Transfermarkt, gracias.

Pero pareces Tezanos en el CIS jugando con los números al servicio del régimen. El balance de Floper es el siguiente:

*2000-2006: 79 altas y 77 bajas -271,25 mill. € 
2009-2023: 172 altas y 172 bajas -438,65 mill. € 

-709,9 mill. € *

Un puto desastre económico.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Esa es la razón por la que se aferran al Cholo Simeone, aunque su ciclo haya terminado, como se vio ayer. Tienen miedo de volver a los tiempos en los que incluso meterse en Europa les resultaba difícil. Y la afición no lo asimilaría bien.



Están alargando la agonía... Que se jodan...


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Buenísima consulta a Transfermarkt, gracias.
> 
> Pero pareces Tezanos en el CIS jugando con los números al servicio del régimen. El balance de Floper es el siguiente:
> 
> ...



¿709 millones por 5 copas de Europa?. Poco me parece. Pregunta a los jeques, o al farsalona si es mucho o poco.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Acabo de ver estas comprar en un hilo del ManU
> 2013: Fellaini
> 2015: Depay, Schneiderlin, Schweinsteiger, Darmian, Romero, Martial
> 2018: Fred, Dalot, Grant
> ...



No consigo sobreponerme al no fichaje de Haaland... Con ese tío nos llevábamos 4 ó 5 Copas de Europa de calle en los próximo 8 años...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> ZAS en todo el boquino.
> 
> Me gustartía ver la comparación también de lo invertido por la Farsa y su retorno en títulos.



¿A quién coño le importa el FCB?


----------



## Dr.Muller (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> No consigo sobreponerme al no fichaje de Haaland... Con ese tío nos llevábamos 4 ó 5 Copas de Europa de calle en los próximo 8 años...



Me da que va a pulverizar todos los registros que se conocen si


----------



## geflow (19 Sep 2022)

Se ha filtrado en twitter una supuesta pelea en el túnel de vestuarios al terminar el partido

The Special One on Twitter: "Se ha liado MUY GORDA al final del partido entre los dos equipos. Hermoso, expulsado en el 91', estuvo esperando en el túnel de vestuarios. Asensio fue el primero que se lo encontró: "Tienes lo que mereces tonto". Hermoso se encara cabeza con cabeza. Llega Nahuel Molina..." / Twitter


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> No consigo sobreponerme al no fichaje de Haaland... Con ese tío nos llevábamos 4 ó 5 Copas de Europa de calle en los próximo 8 años...



Eso sólo lo ha logrado el Madrid de Di Stefano, pero aquí estás tú viendo el futuro. 

A día de doy Haaland ni siquiera es mejor que Benzema. Por no hablar que nuestro ataque es muy superior al del Citi.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿A quién coño le importa el FCB?



A ti, ese es tu foro natural.


----------



## geflow (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Sep 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Diego Plaza no es antimadridista, y es el que más sabe de fútbol del Chiricirco




claro , por eso en varias eliminatorias de la pasada champions : contra el psg , chelsea ,y city , dijo que al Madrid le pasarian por encima y seria eliminado sufriendo goleadas.

por cierto dijo lo mismo de la final liverpul - Real Madrid : que el liverpul le daria una paliza humillante al Madrid

sin ir mas lejos en este pasado bayern - farsa dijo que el farsa ganaria y que seria un 0-3 o 1-3 (una de las dos , no recuerdo cual , creo que la 0-3).

es otro antimadridista y del farsa , pero este va de tapado y ademas dandoselas de experto en futbol : es otro "maldini" : un maneja datos pero ni zorra idea de tactica , estrategia , etc , y ademas coincide con el en que es del farsa


EDITO :
no , con respecto al bayern no dijo 0-3 o 1-3 , eso lo dijeron sus otros compañeros del farsa
el dijo 2-2 que como se ve acertó de pleno


----------



## wanamaker (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Buenísima consulta a Transfermarkt, gracias.
> 
> Pero pareces Tezanos en el CIS jugando con los números al servicio del régimen. El balance de Floper es el siguiente:
> 
> ...



Sigue siendo mejor balance que el de todos sus rivales por la champions.
Si quieres que gane champions y que tenga el balance positivo para que no sea un desastre, pues no tiene sentido.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> No sé a quién estás respondiendo. Pero troll o tonto a las 3 es seguro. O las 2 cosas.




se siguen empeñando en seguir respondiendo y debatiendo con "tigrisdelagalia" que es uno de la farsa VARcelona que encima es antiEspaña y antimadridista soltando gilipolleces en cada "comentario" que hace.
no han descubierto aun la opcion ignore


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Eso sólo lo ha logrado el Madrid de Di Stefano, pero aquí estás tú viendo el futuro.
> 
> A día de doy Haaland ni siquiera es mejor que Benzema. Por no hablar que nuestro ataque es muy superior al del Citi.



Don Santiago Bernabéu vio el futuro cuando fichó a Di Stefano.

Yo creo que Haaland apunta a puto crack. Una máquina de hacer goles. En el RM podría superar los registros de CR7.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A ti, ese es tu foro natural.



Caca culo pedo pis...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Sigue siendo mejor balance que el de todos sus rivales por la champions.
> Si quieres que gane champions y que tenga el balance positivo para que no sea un desastre, pues no tiene sentido.



Que los demás lo hagan mal no justifica que FloPer lo haga mal.

Yo espero del pte. del RM que gane títulos (todos) y no palme pasta... porque sin pasta no puede fichar a los mejores.


----------



## wanamaker (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Que los demás lo hagan mal no justifica que FloPer lo haga mal.
> 
> Yo espero del pte. del RM que gane títulos (todos) y no palme pasta... porque sin pasta no puede fichar a los mejores.



Si eres el que menos mal lo hace entre todos los que compiten por algo, significa que lo has hecho bien.
Lo que no puedes esperar de un Madrid es que tenga balance positivo y ademas gane 5 copas de europa, es absurdo.
Ponme un ejemplo de equipo que lo haya hecho bien en los ultimos años, a ver de que cojones estamos hablando.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (19 Sep 2022)

Otros 30 millones tirados por Chochentino. De esta nos arruinamos.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Si eres el que menos mal lo hace entre todos los que compiten por algo, significa que lo has hecho bien.
> Lo que no puedes esperar de un Madrid es que tenga balance positivo y ademas gane 5 copas de europa, es absurdo.
> Ponme un ejemplo de equipo que lo haya hecho bien en los ultimos años, a ver de que cojones estamos hablando.



Que el RM gane Copas de Europa es normalidad absoluta. Me importa un pimiento lo que hagan otros clubes.

La cuestión es abrir la puerta de salida a CR7 sin tener sustituto (y tirar las Copas de Europa de 2019, 2020 y 2021)... Tirar 120 + 28x3 M EUR en Hazard... Tirar 60 M EUR en Jovic... Regalar a James y Bale... etc... 

...no tener dinero para fichar ni a Mbappé ni a Haaland.

Y estar en la Tª 2022/23 con un pseudo-9 de 35 años lesionado.


----------



## wanamaker (19 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Que el RM gane Copas de Europa es normalidad absoluta. Me importa un pimiento lo que hagan otros clubes.
> 
> La cuestión es abrir la puerta de salida a CR7 sin tener sustituto (y tirar las Copas de Europa de 2019, 2020 y 2021)... Tirar 120 + 28x3 M EUR en Hazard... Tirar 60 M EUR en Jovic... Regalar a James y Bale... etc...
> 
> ...



Claro, lo normal seria ganar la champions todos los años y fichar Mbappe y Haaland (que no hayan venido dudo que sea por dinero).
Para tu informacion, hay otros equipos grandes y con dinero.
Aburres.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Sep 2022)

geflow dijo:


> Se ha filtrado en twitter una supuesta pelea en el túnel de vestuarios al terminar el partido
> 
> The Special One on Twitter: "Se ha liado MUY GORDA al final del partido entre los dos equipos. Hermoso, expulsado en el 91', estuvo esperando en el túnel de vestuarios. Asensio fue el primero que se lo encontró: "Tienes lo que mereces tonto". Hermoso se encara cabeza con cabeza. Llega Nahuel Molina..." / Twitter



Imaginación tiene el colega.


----------



## George A (19 Sep 2022)

Como se predecía, una vez Vinichus grita al mundo que está acomplejado por ser negro, abre la veda para que le desestabilicen llamándole mono. Él solito se ha puesto en la diana por ir de woke BLM cuando podría ser algo más grande como es ser un futbolista del Real Madrid y no un negro que juega en el Madrid. Con no entrar al trapo podría haberse solucionado externamente a él, ahora ya saben como atacarle como se vio con las cánticos revival de cuando el mundo era más libre.

Siguiendo con el comentario sobre razas que nadie me ha preguntado pero he visto que se ha comentado, Rodrygo no es ni Paki ni hindú, se nota que tiene algún gen zambo, cafuzo como se dice en Brasil, es decir, tiene algo de genes indígenas del Amazonas junto a mulatos.


----------



## Paobas (19 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> se siguen empeñando en seguir respondiendo y debatiendo con "tigrisdelagalia" que es uno de la farsa VARcelona que encima es antiEspaña y antimadridista soltando gilipolleces en cada "comentario" que hace.
> no han descubierto aun la opcion ignore



No por casualidad lo tengo en el ignore desde hace varias semanas. Creo que pocos son los que no lo tienen ahí. Está a un pasito de publicar y que su mensaje no lo pueda ver nadie.


----------



## Paobas (19 Sep 2022)

George A dijo:


> Como se predecía, una vez Vinichus grita al mundo que está acomplejado por ser negro, abre la veda para que le desestabilicen llamándole mono. Él solito se ha puesto en la diana por ir de woke BLM cuando podría ser algo más grande como es ser un futbolista del Real Madrid y no un negro que juega en el Madrid. Con no entrar al trapo podría haberse solucionado externamente a él, ahora ya saben como atacarle como se vio con las cánticos revival de cuando el mundo era más libre.
> 
> Siguiendo con el comentario sobre razas que nadie me ha preguntado pero he visto que se ha comentado, Rodrygo no es ni Paki ni hindú, se nota que tiene algún gen zambo, cafuzo como se dice en Brasil, es decir, tiene algo de genes indígenas del Amazonas junto a mulatos.



Exactamente. Rodrygo no es negro. No sólo por una cuestión de piel, sino por pura fisonomía. No tiene rasgos faciales negroides y sí amerindios.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Sep 2022)

George A dijo:


> Como se predecía, una vez Vinichus grita al mundo que está acomplejado por ser negro, abre la veda para que le desestabilicen llamándole mono. Él solito se ha puesto en la diana por ir de woke BLM cuando podría ser algo más grande como es ser un futbolista del Real Madrid y no un negro que juega en el Madrid. Con no entrar al trapo podría haberse solucionado externamente a él, ahora ya saben como atacarle como se vio con las cánticos revival de cuando el mundo era más libre.
> 
> Siguiendo con el comentario sobre razas que nadie me ha preguntado pero he visto que se ha comentado, Rodrygo no es ni Paki ni hindú, se nota que tiene algún gen zambo, cafuzo como se dice en Brasil, es decir, tiene algo de genes indígenas del Amazonas junto a mulatos.



El club le tenía que haber llamado al orden en vez de ampararle y aplaudirle. El vídeo que ha grabado es vergonzoso.

Si Vinicius quiere bailar que monte una escuela de samba en Brasil...

Si Vinicius quiere adoctrinar a niños en racismo anti-blancos que monte un grupo político o fiche por la secretaria de Estado para la Agenda 2030.

Pero que no use la repercusión mediática del RM para proclamar sus payasadas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Sep 2022)

Parece que comienzan los movimientos en el mercado.


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Parece que comienzan los movimientos en el mercado.



¿massana, ssamana, namassa, nassama, manassa, o ssanama?.


----------



## Cicciolino (19 Sep 2022)

El posmonatsi protestonto de @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos viendo a su Real Mandril Cucks de Fúrgol desde la comodidad del sofá de casapapis:




Luego se va de copas con Pepe Traidórez y Juan Ladrónez para celebrarlo.

Rojos y sus rojadas...

@Obiwanchernobil, trae tu magia y haznos la rifiú de la _alienación_...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿massana, ssamana, namassa, nassama, manassa, o ssanama?.



no te olvides oñeko muñeku uñeku y cabrales que so lo vamos a robar al FCB


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Sep 2022)

geflow dijo:


> Se ha filtrado en twitter una supuesta pelea en el túnel de vestuarios al terminar el partido
> 
> The Special One on Twitter: "Se ha liado MUY GORDA al final del partido entre los dos equipos. Hermoso, expulsado en el 91', estuvo esperando en el túnel de vestuarios. Asensio fue el primero que se lo encontró: "Tienes lo que mereces tonto". Hermoso se encara cabeza con cabeza. Llega Nahuel Molina..." / Twitter



telita…pero esto es real o un guion de una pelicula?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> telita…pero esto es real o un guion de una pelicula?



Joao Félix suelta: "Bailame en la cara payaso" Vinicius le contesta: "Pedro Porro"... 
que alguien me explique lo de pedro porro 

Simeone le dice a Ancelotti: "Esto es lo que habéis conseguido, verguenza, mucha verguenza" Ancelotti ríe...
MUHAHAHAHAHAHA


Vinicius se ríe a carcajada limpia y empieza a provocar BAILANDO. Modric le pide que pare. 
REMUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA


----------



## manutartufo (19 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> Joao Félix suelta: "Bailame en la cara payaso" Vinicius le contesta: "Pedro Porro"...
> que alguien me explique lo de pedro porro
> 
> Simeone le dice a Ancelotti: "Esto es lo que habéis conseguido, verguenza, mucha verguenza" Ancelotti ríe...
> ...



Y los ovnis?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> telita…pero esto es real o un guion de una pelicula?



Yo creía que era una película de fantasmas, pero parece que el Atleti le ha pedido por privado que retire el tweet. Es un poco raro que el Atleti le exija que lo retire por vulneración a la intimidad (por cierto, ya hay que ser analfabeto legal para decir que el club, que es una persona legal, tiene derecho a la intimidad) y no porque se lo ha inventado todo.


----------



## REDDY (19 Sep 2022)

Igual os parecerá una tontería, pero no os deprime pensar que cuando muramos el Real Madrid dejará de existir para nosotros, no podremos disfrutarlo nunca más, y todos los grandes y emotivos momentos que nos han hecho disfrutar y que ahora recordamos con una amplia sonrisa.... todos esos momentos se esfumarán para siempre de nuestra memoria....

Bueno, y lo mismo digo del Madrid como todos los buenos recuerdos de la vida en general, de lo que sea, y los recuerdos de mi familia y toda la buena gente que he conocido, llega la muerte y nos lo arrebata todo para siempre, qué crueldad!!!

No podría pedirle a Dios que me guarde esos bonitos recuerdos en algún lugar y me de la posibilidad de acceder a ellos cuando esté en el Más Allá?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Sep 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Igual os parecerá una tontería, pero no os deprime pensar que cuando muramos el Real Madrid dejará de existir



Sería peor morirse y además ser del Atlético...


----------



## tHE DOG. (19 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Misma inversión; 15 títulos más*
> 
> El equipo rojiblanco y el Real Madrid han invertido prácticamente lo mismo en los últimos 10 años (los blancos, sólo 23 millones más), pero los del Bernabéu ganaron 20 títulos por cinco de los de Simeone.



Y ahora detalla los sueldos de los jugadores. Para el Atleti es imposible fichar nivel máximo mundial. Es una comparación de mierda manipuladora.


----------



## Dr.Muller (19 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Sería peor morirse y además ser del Atlético...



O del barsalona…


----------



## Dr.Muller (19 Sep 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Igual os parecerá una tontería, pero no os deprime pensar que cuando muramos el Real Madrid dejará de existir para nosotros, no podremos disfrutarlo nunca más, y todos los grandes y emotivos momentos que nos han hecho disfrutar y que ahora recordamos con una amplia sonrisa.... todos esos momentos se esfumarán para siempre de nuestra memoria....
> 
> Bueno, y lo mismo digo del Madrid como todos los buenos recuerdos de la vida en general, de lo que sea, y los recuerdos de mi familia y toda la buena gente que he conocido, llega la muerte y nos lo arrebata todo para siempre, qué crueldad!!!
> 
> No podría pedirle a Dios que me guarde esos bonitos recuerdos en algún lugar y me de la posibilidad de acceder a ellos cuando esté en el Más Allá?



Prueba en la nube


----------



## REDDY (19 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Sería peor morirse y además ser del Atlético...



O reencarnar en forofo del Atleti


----------



## Malvender (19 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> Joao Félix suelta: "Bailame en la cara payaso" Vinicius le contesta: "Pedro Porro"...
> que alguien me explique lo de pedro porro
> 
> Simeone le dice a Ancelotti: "Esto es lo que habéis conseguido, verguenza, mucha verguenza" Ancelotti ríe...
> ...











La foto con la que Pedro Porro responde tras la polémica con Joao Félix y Magui Corceiro


Estos últimos días, y sobre todo el martes, Pedro Porro, Joao Félix y su novia, la actriz y modelo Magui Corceiro, se han visto envueltos en una polémica ha causado




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Roedr (19 Sep 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> La foto con la que Pedro Porro responde tras la polémica con Joao Félix y Magui Corceiro
> 
> 
> Estos últimos días, y sobre todo el martes, Pedro Porro, Joao Félix y su novia, la actriz y modelo Magui Corceiro, se han visto envueltos en una polémica ha causado
> ...



Parece que el Félix aprovecha mejor el tiempo fuera de la cancha. 

Por cierto, que mamoncente Vini, cómo sabía donde meter el dedo hahaha


----------



## tolondango (19 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Sería peor morirse y además ser del Atlético...



Qué va. Yo mismo me haré del Atlético, o del Barça, cuando tenga una enfermedad en fase terminal. Para que se muera uno del Madrid, mejor que se muera un indio, o un culé.....

Enviado desde mi SM-T580 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Sería peor morirse y además ser del Atlético...



lo dudo,en ese caso seria una especie de liberacion…


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Sep 2022)

Malvender dijo:


> La foto con la que Pedro Porro responde tras la polémica con Joao Félix y Magui Corceiro
> 
> 
> Estos últimos días, y sobre todo el martes, Pedro Porro, Joao Félix y su novia, la actriz y modelo Magui Corceiro, se han visto envueltos en una polémica ha causado
> ...



Tremenda la tal Magui Corceiro...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Sep 2022)

Un laboratorio para estudiar el césped del Bernabéu


El Real Madrid no quiere dejar nada al azar en lo que a la construcción y funcionamiento del hipogeo del nuevo Bernabéu, el enorme invernadero en el que se guardará el césped del e




www.marca.com





Tiemblan los clubes estado...


----------



## feps (20 Sep 2022)

Mendes ya no sabe qué hacer para lograr que su chico renueve con el Madrid. Si no quiere sudar la camiseta, ahí está la puerta.









El Barcelona se fija en Marco Asensio, al que podría fichar gratis del Real Madrid


Marco Asensio, que afronta su último año en el Real Madrid en una situación de indefinición deportiva, podría interesar al F.C. Barelona. El diario 'El Mundo Deportivo' publica qu




www.marca.com


----------



## Th89 (20 Sep 2022)

Mendes ya demostró este verano con Cr7 que está tan acabado como él en lo suyo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mendes ya no sabe qué hacer para lograr que su chico renueve con el Madrid. Si no quiere sudar la camiseta, ahí está la puerta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé qué espera este, con el reconocimiento que tenían gente como ramos y al Florencio se la sudo, lo mismo este piensa que va tener al Florencio a sus pies. 

Le estan dejando jugar ratos para ver si cambia de opinión y acepta un una venta en navidades, si no sabe que después no irá ni convocado y entonces no tiene pinta de que pueda negociar mucho.


----------



## feps (20 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No sé qué espera este, con el reconocimiento que tenían gente como ramos y al Florencio se la sudo, lo mismo este piensa que va tener al Florencio a sus pies.
> 
> Le estan dejando jugar ratos para ver si cambia de opinión y acepta un una venta en navidades, si no sabe que después no irá ni convocado y entonces no tiene pinta de que pueda negociar mucho.



¿Quién va a pagar 6 millones limpios anuales, más prima de fichaje, por un jugador que sólo sabe lucirse ante los equipos flojos?


----------



## feps (20 Sep 2022)

Y el mito de la posesión. Tocar y tocar y tocar sin ninguna verticalidad aburre a las ovejas.









El verdadero estilo del Real Madrid que desmiente el mito de las contras


"La contundencia es maravillosa y Ver a un equipo que defiende bajo y sale así a la contra. Me recuerda al equipo que teníamos con Costa, cuando nos criticaban". Son palabras de Di




www.marca.com


----------



## xilebo (20 Sep 2022)

*Y todavía les falta el Balón de Oro*


----------



## El chepa (20 Sep 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Igual os parecerá una tontería, pero no os deprime pensar que cuando muramos el Real Madrid dejará de existir para nosotros, no podremos disfrutarlo nunca más, y todos los grandes y emotivos momentos que nos han hecho disfrutar y que ahora recordamos con una amplia sonrisa.... todos esos momentos se esfumarán para siempre de nuestra memoria....
> 
> Bueno, y lo mismo digo del Madrid como todos los buenos recuerdos de la vida en general, de lo que sea, y los recuerdos de mi familia y toda la buena gente que he conocido, llega la muerte y nos lo arrebata todo para siempre, qué crueldad!!!
> 
> No podría pedirle a Dios que me guarde esos bonitos recuerdos en algún lugar y me de la posibilidad de acceder a ellos cuando esté en el Más Allá?



No te preocupes, he oído que el Real Madrid está en el Olimpo. 




En el Olimpo de los Diesel concretamente:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Quién va a pagar 6 millones limpios anuales, más prima de fichaje, por un jugador que sólo sabe lucirse ante los equipos flojos?



El arsenal....

Odegard, Ozil...


----------



## feps (20 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El arsenal....
> 
> Odegard, Ozil...



Hasta primavera queda mucho tiempo. También lo querían fichar en agosto y al final Asensio se quedó para vestir santos. En la liga inglesa se estrellaría porque te obligan a luchar.


----------



## Silluzollope (20 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> telita…pero esto es real o un guion de una pelicula?



Es un guion pero Spielberg se quedó sin presupuesto para rodarla. Es imposible que una pelea de esa magnitud no se conociera y los detalles que da son inverosímiles casi todos.


----------



## filets (20 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Quién va a pagar 6 millones limpios anuales, más prima de fichaje, por un jugador que sólo sabe lucirse ante los equipos flojos?



El Barça. Ausencio es mejor que Ferran Torres


----------



## xilebo (20 Sep 2022)

*El baile que todo el mundo esperaba*


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Sep 2022)

Todo esto de vinicius es por culpa del chiringuito que empezó a hablar del baile de vini en el partido de la semana pasada.

Unos hdgp


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Barça. Ausencio es mejor que Ferran Torres




Mejor que Ferrán Torres somos tu y yo.


----------



## filets (20 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mejor que Ferrán Torres somos tu y yo.



NO ME LO PUEDO CREER GUARDIOLA
NOOOOOOOOOOOO
¿NO SALE NADIE DESDE? DESDE LA GRADA SALE UN TÍO Y PEGA SEIS CHILLIDOS
SEIS CHILLIDOS
ESO ES LO QUE HACE FALTA Y DEJARSE DE PIZARRITA DE PIZZARRITA
COOOOOOOOOÑOOOOOOO
LA MADRE QUE ME PARIÓ
BAH
SUFRIMIENTO HIJO
DAME MAQUILLAJE Y DAME COSA QUE ESTOY AQUÍ YA QUE NO PUEDO YA CON EL CUERPO HIJO
ME CAGO EN LA MADRE QUE ME PARIÓ


----------



## feps (20 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Barça. Ausencio es mejor que Ferran Torres



No sé yo si le van a quedar palancas para entonces. El Farsa está quemando este año todas sus naves, y de hecho creo que le sobran jugadores.


----------



## Roedr (20 Sep 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Todo esto de vinicius es por culpa del chiringuito que empezó a hablar del baile de vini en el partido de la semana pasada.
> 
> Unos hdgp



Son el nuevo AS.

Vi el programa después del partido con el Atleti, y José Pedreroll tiene metido a Vini hasta el fondo del culo. El HDP se pasó todo el programa criticándolo. Ni una palabra de la agresión a Rodrygo, que estuvo a punto de salir en silla de ruedas, hasta que Roncero lo dijo ya pasada una hora del programa.


Más vale que Floren deje de confiar en el Pedreroll, pero ya está viejete y no ve a estos falsos.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Son el nuevo AS.



AS y Chiringuito hacen un pseudo-periodismo muy raro... dan bandazos... pasan del peloteo empalagoso a la crítica absurda... cero objetividad.

En cualquier caso Vinicius se debe centrar en jugar al fútbol y nada más.


----------



## Roedr (20 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> AS y Chiringuito hacen un pseudo-periodismo muy raro... dan bandazos... pasan del peloteo empalagoso a la crítica absurda... cero objetividad.
> 
> En cualquier caso* Vinicius se debe centrar en jugar al fútbol y nada más.*



Anti-madridista detected.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Anti-madridista detected.



¿Lo madridista es afirmar que Vinicius se debe centrar en bailar, discutir con el árbitro y rivales, simular agresiones, encararse con el público y dar el cante en redes sociales?


----------



## Roedr (20 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Lo madridista es afirmar que Vinicius se debe centrar en bailar, discutir con el árbitro y rivales, simular agresiones, encararse con el público y dar el cante en redes sociales?



Los anti-madridistas es lo que decís que hace. Los madridistas lo que vemos es que se mete unos buenos sprints todos los partidos para ayudar al equipo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los anti-madridistas es lo que decís que hace.



Yo digo que no debe hacerlo.



Roedr dijo:


> Los madridistas lo que vemos es que se mete unos *buenos sprints *todos los partidos para ayudar al equipo.



En base a tu apreciación: Quizás debería dedicarse al atletismo en lugar de al fútbol.


----------



## Chichimango (20 Sep 2022)

geflow dijo:


> Se ha filtrado en twitter una supuesta pelea en el túnel de vestuarios al terminar el partido
> 
> The Special One on Twitter: "Se ha liado MUY GORDA al final del partido entre los dos equipos. Hermoso, expulsado en el 91', estuvo esperando en el túnel de vestuarios. Asensio fue el primero que se lo encontró: "Tienes lo que mereces tonto". Hermoso se encara cabeza con cabeza. Llega Nahuel Molina..." / Twitter



No dudo que hubiese alguna palabra más alta que otra al final del partido, pero como ya ha dicho algún conflorero de haber ocurrido todo eso que cuenta lo hubiéramos sabido en directo, esa misma noche. 

El tuitero es del Atleti, anda todavía escocidillo, ha oído campanas y se ha montado su película. Solo le ha faltado decir que Curtúa echó una meadita en el escudo...


----------



## Edu.R (20 Sep 2022)

Y ahora selecciones, con lo bien que estábamos.

A la vuelta recibir Osasuna e ir a Getafe antes del Clásico. Equipos que cuesta ganar. Pequeña ventaja que la Shempions la tenemos encarrilada y con el Shakhtar en principio van a caer 4-6 pts, y alomejor el partido antes del Clásico se puede "perdonar" si se gana en el Bernabeu.

El Barcelona va a Mallorca y recibe al Celta, pero en Shempions tiene que jugarse el 2° puesto con el Inter, si en Milan la cosa va regular, pues ahi que se exponen justo antes del Clásico.

Prefiero jugar primero en el Bernabeu, y que el de vuelta sea en Barcelona, por algún motivo en los Clásicos lo de jugar de local últimamente no ayuda a ninguno de los dos.

Si ganamos a Osasuna y Getafe, el Clásico tendrá "poco peso" a nivel numérico y habría algo menos de presión, ya que llegaríamos seguro por delante.


----------



## Paobas (20 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y ahora selecciones, con lo bien que estábamos.
> 
> A la vuelta recibir Osasuna e ir a Getafe antes del Clásico. Equipos que cuesta ganar. Pequeña ventaja que la Shempions la tenemos encarrilada y con el Shakhtar en principio van a caer 4-6 pts, y alomejor el partido antes del Clásico se puede "perdonar" si se gana en el Bernabeu.
> 
> ...



Amo el fútbol de selecciones. O lo amaba más antes de que la globalización empezara a destrozar las esencias e identidades nacionales. Sea como sea, los mundiales y euros son lo mejor en junio y julio, ya que los parones de liga joden y mucho. Molestan al gran público más que otra cosa. 
Respecto de los clásicos, te digo que si en mi niñez de los 90 me hubieran dicho que estaría mucho más tranquilo y confiado de jugarse el partido en el Camp Nou, no me lo habría creído. Desde los tiempos de Guardiola el Madrid es mucho mejor en Barcelona que en casa, donde incomprensiblemente el Madrid da imágenes lamentables ante el Barcelona de forma constante. Sin embargo, el Madrid lleva 4 victorias, 4 empates y una derrota en las 9 visitas últimas al Camp Nou. De hecho, hace ya muchos años que es el mejor visitante del Camp Nou salvo el Bayern. Pierde poco en Barcelona y casi siempre por la mínima. Es algo extraño cuya explicación no sé cuál es exactamente.


----------



## xilebo (20 Sep 2022)

*La Ancelonetta*


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Son el nuevo AS.
> 
> Vi el programa después del partido con el Atleti, y José Pedreroll tiene metido a Vini hasta el fondo del culo. El HDP se pasó todo el programa criticándolo. Ni una palabra de la agresión a Rodrygo, que estuvo a punto de salir en silla de ruedas, hasta que Roncero lo dijo ya pasada una hora del programa.
> 
> ...


----------



## vegahermosa (20 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Y acabar con la mítica Champions para fundar una competición nueva en la que el Madrid empezaría de 0? Sois lo peor de lo peor. Por qué no se hace una Champions con formato más atractivo en vez de esa mierda de la Superliga con 15 equipos con derecho de pernada divino? De verdad siempre hay que deshacerlo todo y reempezar el edificio en lugar de arreglarlo para que siga en pie?



algo asi. 

entiendo su postura o su miedo, quizá es un miedo a lo desconocido. 

pero el real madrid creó la champions league, por aquel entonces todos empezamos de cero y el madrid consiguió hacerse el rey desde cero, como en el campeonato liguero ante la fundación del club 

ese es el estímulo que yo creo que necesitaría nuestro real madrid, ampliar horizontes y nuevos retos, tener que sacar su naturaleza ganadora y demostrar a todos que seguimos siendo el real madrid, siempre y cuando suponga más espectáculo claro


----------



## vegahermosa (20 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Pues que se arregle lo que mal funciona, pero no fundar competiciones nuevas, joder. Mira el ejemplo de la liga de naciones, que siendo una Eurocopa en miniatura no interesa por ser algo nuevo y redundante. El fútbol también es romanticismo y la solera que tienen las competiciones ancestrales les da prestigio, calor y audiencia porque son parte del legado cultural de un siglo. Es como si quisiéramos cargarnos las olimpiadas por algo nuevo con nombre moderno y chachiguay. NO, JODER. Si acaso que las reformen y metan nuevas modalidades deportivas, pero no derrumbar toda la obra cuando el edificio sólo necesita reparaciones y arreglos.



eso de que no interesa lo dirá usted 

se desconoce y lo desconocido resulta extraño pero como cuando empezaron las eurocopas y los mundiales, ¿o qué cree? tenga paciencia en 4 o 5 formatos si se hace bien con buen encaje, hablaremos. 

es necesario renovar el fútbol con nuevas competiciones, ese romanticismo está muy bien pero yo no tengo miedo.


----------



## vegahermosa (20 Sep 2022)

George A dijo:


> Como se predecía, una vez Vinichus grita al mundo que está acomplejado por ser negro, abre la veda para que le desestabilicen llamándole mono. Él solito se ha puesto en la diana por ir de woke BLM cuando podría ser algo más grande como es ser un futbolista del Real Madrid y no un negro que juega en el Madrid. Con no entrar al trapo podría haberse solucionado externamente a él, ahora ya saben como atacarle como se vio con las cánticos revival de cuando el mundo era más libre.
> 
> Siguiendo con el comentario sobre razas que nadie me ha preguntado pero he visto que se ha comentado, Rodrygo no es ni Paki ni hindú, se nota que tiene algún gen zambo, cafuzo como se dice en Brasil, es decir, tiene algo de genes indígenas del Amazonas junto a mulatos.



me parece que es una estrategia en el fondo


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (20 Sep 2022)

Buenas. Pregunta a la peña. Estamos en Roma en octubre y nos coincide la estancia con el partido Roma - Betis y hemos pensado los dos amigos en ir a verlo.

Pero cuál es la sorpresa que los españoles no podemos comprar entradas directamente: "estamos vietato".

¿Es legal eso?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Sep 2022)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Buenas. Pregunta a la peña. Estamos en Roma en octubre y nos coincide la estancia con el partido Roma - Betis y hemos pensado los dos amigos en ir a verlo.
> 
> Pero cuál es la sorpresa que los españoles no podemos comprar entradas directamente: "estamos vietato".
> 
> ¿Es legal eso?



Gilipolleces de la UEFA y los gobiernos para implementar control por geolocalización. Inténtalo vía VPN o que te las compre algún conocido desde fuera de España, Italia preferiblemente.


----------



## Paobas (20 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> eso de que no interesa lo dirá usted
> 
> se desconoce y lo desconocido resulta extraño pero como cuando empezaron las eurocopas y los mundiales, ¿o qué cree? tenga paciencia en 4 o 5 formatos si se hace bien con buen encaje, hablaremos.
> 
> es necesario renovar el fútbol con nuevas competiciones, ese romanticismo está muy bien pero yo no tengo miedo.



Absolutamente en desacuerdo. El fútbol se puede renovar MEJORANDO las competiciones actuales, no cargándoselas estúpidamente. Además de que un madridista de verdad no querría que desapareciera su competición fetiche, salvo que se haya dejado influir mucho.


----------



## Paobas (20 Sep 2022)

Acabo de ver un resumen amplio del nefasto 0-4 de marzo. Fue más esperpéntico de lo que recordaba. Qué facilidad pasmosa tuvo el Barcelona para romper líneas y llegar al área. Irreconocible el Madrid ese día completamente. Aparte del cagancho táctico de Carletto con lo de Modric de falso 9 y la defensa en el centro del campo. Como cuando puso a Ramos de medio entro defensivo en su primer clásico a alborotar y dar golpes y tuvo que quitarlo al descanso regalándole la primera parte al Farza. Esperemos que en el próximo clásico no invente ninguna tontería táctica.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Sep 2022)

Club Atlético de Madrid - Comunicado oficial



20 de septiembre, 2022 - 17:29
El Atlético de Madrid *condena rotundamente los cánticos inadmisibles que una minoría de aficionados* *realizó en el exterior del estadio* antes de la celebración del derbi. El racismo es una de las mayores lacras de nuestra sociedad y desgraciadamente el mundo del fútbol y los clubes no estamos libres de su presencia. Nuestro club siempre se ha caracterizado por ser un espacio abierto e integrador de aficionados de diferentes nacionalidades, culturas, razas y clases sociales y *unos pocos no pueden manchar la imagen de miles y miles de atléticos que apoyan a su equipo con pasión y con respeto al rival.*

Estos cánticos nos provocan una enorme repulsa e indignación y no vamos a permitir que ningún individuo se escude en nuestros colores para proferir insultos de carácter racista o xenófobo. *En el Atlético de Madrid tenemos tolerancia cero con el racismo, nuestro compromiso en la lucha contra esta lacra social es total y no nos detendremos hasta conseguir eliminarla.* Para ello nos hemos puesto en contacto con las autoridades para ofrecerles nuestra máxima colaboración en la investigación de los hechos acaecidos en el exterior del estadio y reclamarles la identificación de las personas que participaron para poder proceder a la expulsión inmediata de aquellos que sean socios del club.

También queremos invitar a todos los profesionales relacionados con el mundo del fútbol a realizar una profunda reflexión. Dejando clara una vez más nuestra más enérgica condena de estos hechos, que no tienen la más mínima justificación, *creemos que lo que ha sucedido en los días previos al derbi es inadmisible. *A los aficionados se les pide cordura y racionalidad y, sin embargo, profesionales de diferentes ámbitos generaron durante la semana una campaña artificial encendiendo la mecha de la polémica sin medir la repercusión de sus acciones y manifestaciones.

El dolor que siente la familia rojiblanca por este suceso es enorme. No podemos permitir que alguien pueda relacionar a nuestra afición con este tipo de comportamientos y cuestionar nuestros valores por culpa de una minoría que no nos representa. *Nuestra decisión es firme y rotunda y no nos detendremos hasta expulsarles de la familia rojiblanca porque no pueden formar parte de ella.

*
Gilipolleces progres pues no hubo racismo. Si llegan a llamar_ rubio cabrón_ o _rubio hijo de puta_ a Kroos no se hablaría de racismo.


----------



## feps (20 Sep 2022)

Yo veo mucho más potente como central a Rüdiger que a Alaba. Me parece un desperdicio tener a Antonio chupando banquillo.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Sep 2022)

Se viene salseo del bueno, Pedretroll contra Iñaki, o viceversa.



Iñaki ha dicho que llamó un esbirro de Pedrerol para amenazara Vini para que no pusiera el comunicado. Se lo han filtrado o lo están usando para ir contra el chiringuito. Salseo del bueno porque el otro día el propio Iñaki decía que las famosas declaraciones no eran racismo sino simplemente es que eran gilipollas. Ahora como le han filtrado esto se sube al carro del racismo etc.

Yo creo que se ponen de acuerdo para tener carnaza en el parón de la competición 

EDIT: Pedrerol anuncia querella criminal contra Iñaki y todo el que pille de por medio 



Dice que la tiene calentita en un rato esta tarde, propio de clientes palilleros que lo quieren todo para ya mismo


----------



## vurvujo (20 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Qué asco me da la voz de la tipa que tienen a pie de campo. No sabe hablar sin ahogarse, aparte de la voz cazallera que gasta.



Yo le daba cariño a toneladas... lo de la voz toda la razón, tal vez un jarabe y las toneladas de cariño le endulcen la voz.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Sep 2022)

Club Atlético de Madrid - Comunicado oficial



El Atlético dice que fue todo una groma, que no hace falta que le cierren el estadio.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Sep 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Se viene salseo del bueno, Pedretroll contra Iñaki, o viceversa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y Season chocheando, diciendo que es una táctica de Marca para derroer a Pedrerol porque se lo ha filtrado no sé quién a Angulo.

Vaya tarde llevamos. Pero no es nada comparado a cuando dentro de tres meses vaya Florentino a darle una entrevista.


----------



## feps (20 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Y Season chocheando, diciendo que es una táctica de Marca para derroer a Pedrerol porque se lo ha filtrado no sé quién a Angulo.
> 
> Vaya tarde llevamos. Pero no es nada comparado a cuando dentro de tres meses vaya Florentino a darle una entrevista.



Florentino se arrastra mucho yendo con el perdedor de aceite. ¿Os imagináis al Rey en Sálvame, con el otro catalán amigo especial de becarios?


----------



## Roedr (20 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


>



tiene razón que lo del sambódromo deja en una situación difícil al pavo ese del chiringo


----------



## Roedr (20 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Y Season chocheando, diciendo que es una táctica de Marca para derroer a Pedrerol porque se lo ha filtrado no sé quién a Angulo.
> 
> Vaya tarde llevamos. Pero no es nada comparado a cuando dentro de tres meses vaya Florentino a darle una entrevista.



a mí me gustan los vídeos de Angulo


----------



## Roedr (20 Sep 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Se viene salseo del bueno, Pedretroll contra Iñaki, o viceversa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda propaganda para Angulo. Ya no pueden hablar de Ratapé si hacer el ridículo, y con esto tienen atención. No lo critico, yo quiero pan y circo.


----------



## Roedr (20 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Yo le daba cariño a toneladas... lo de la voz toda la razón, tal vez un jarabe y las toneladas de cariño le endulcen la voz.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1198178
> ...



No hay nada como estar buena.


----------



## Roedr (20 Sep 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Se viene salseo del bueno, Pedretroll contra Iñaki, o viceversa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy viendo el vídeo de Angulo y está muy bien trabajado. Quién sabe, a lo mejor este es el fin del chiringo.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (20 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estoy viendo el vídeo de Angulo y está muy bien trabajado. Quién sabe, a lo mejor este es el fin del chiringo.



No sé, hay partido. Lo de expresiones mafiosas y tal creo que colaria con lo de libertad de expresion, lo habrá asesorado el propio Pfizerico que es fan suyo  

Pero el Iñaki el mas listo del barrio para estas cosas tampoco es porque ha soltado algunas a veces que le podian haber levantado en peso, pudiendo haber dicho lo mismo con otras palabras.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Sep 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Se viene salseo del bueno, Pedretroll contra Iñaki, o viceversa.
> 
> Yo creo que se ponen de acuerdo para tener carnaza en el parón de la competición



Es puro circo por parte de todas las partes.

El comentario de Pedro Bravo no es ni racista ni xenófobo. Cuando dice lo de "no hacer el mono" quiere decir no hacer el payaso con bailecitos absurdos en un campor de fútbol... Y cuando dice lo del sambódromo es para afinar el símil entre baile (samba) y el lugar más apropiado para dicho baile (sambódromo).

Luego va el Vinicius y monta el numerito victimista, agenda2030endista, WOKE y progre...

Los del Chiringuito Florentinista se pican y le sacuden...

El youtuber se sube al carro en busca de publiciddad gratuita...

...y va el Josep FloPedrederoll y echa gasolina al fuego para rellenar un finde sin fútbol... (porque llamar fútbol a los numeritos del hijo de Amunike con la selección española es improcedente).


----------



## vurvujo (20 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Yo digo que no debe hacerlo.
> 
> 
> *En base a tu apreciación: Quizás debería dedicarse al atletismo en lugar de al fútbol.*



Ojo a este subnormal antimadridista hablando de Vini.


Era un antimadridista en su antigua cuenta y tiene las mismas palabras hoy.


----------



## Roedr (20 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Ojo a este subnormal antimadridista hablando de Vini.
> 
> 
> Era un antimadridista en su antigua cuenta y tiene las mismas palabras hoy.



es un trollaco


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Ojo a este subnormal antimadridista hablando de Vini.
> 
> Era un antimadridista en su antigua cuenta y tiene las mismas palabras hoy.



@Roedr Ojo a lo que dice éste de ti... parece ser que no le ha gustado que resumas las actuaciones de Vinicius en que "se mete buenos sprints"....

La verdad es que goles no mete...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> es un trollaco



Estáis MUY pesados con el rollo troll... 

La realidad es que soy infinitamente más madridista que todos vosotros juntos, simplemente porque hago autocrítica... *No hay mayor evidencia de amor propio que la autocrítica...*

Me temo que hablo para sordos y escribo para ciegos... La mediocridad os tapona los oídos y os ciega la vista.... Sois fanáticos de medio pelo...

Más os valía haceros del FCB o el ATM, que en la puta vida hacen autocrítica y así les va: *Mediocres y acomplejados a más no poder.*


----------



## vurvujo (20 Sep 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Se viene salseo del bueno, Pedretroll contra Iñaki, o viceversa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que le vaya bien a Iñaki, porque esta gentuza de verdad que parecen mafiosos.


----------



## Roedr (20 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Que le vaya bien a Iñaki, porque esta gentuza de verdad que parecen mafiosos.



Pues sí, de esta Angulo sale a hombros o a la enfermería. Su futuro se dirime en esta guerra.


----------



## vurvujo (20 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> a mí me gustan los vídeos de Angulo



Angulo podría ser fácilmente cualquiera buen madridista de este hilo.

Sabe que As y Marca son prensa antimadridista, que viven de hablar del Madrid pero siempre intentando torpedear.
Muy anticulé y la religión cruyfista, haciendo finos sarcasmos de tod los lazis y "mes que un club".

Antipodemita a rabiar.... vamos es un facha más. De Vitoria donde era el único madridista y tuvo que tragar mucho por criticar a ETA y todo el rojerío.

Trabajador incansable y muy madridista.


----------



## vurvujo (20 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estoy viendo el vídeo de Angulo y está muy bien trabajado. Quién sabe, a lo mejor este es el fin del chiringo.



El fallo que tiene el vídeo de Angulo es que da algunas palabras como verdades, en alguno que probablemente le contaron y lleve las de perder.

Pero en el fondo todos sabemos que tiene razón.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Las caras dice, aún hay gente que me dice que Manolo Lama es del Madrid, hay cada cerebro por ahí.



Yo era uno de ellos, aunque de eso fue hace tiempo.


----------



## Roedr (20 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Angulo podría ser fácilmente cualquiera buen madridista de este hilo.
> 
> Sabe que As y Marca son prensa antimadridista, que viven de hablar del Madrid pero siempre intentando torpedear.
> Muy anticulé y la religión cruyfista, haciendo finos sarcasmos de tod los lazis y "mes que un club".
> ...



Sí, además comunica muy bien, no es ningún tostón. De toda la peña de la que se rodea en su canal de YT, es de los pocos que me fío.


----------



## Th89 (20 Sep 2022)

¿Que el Cocas es un mafiosillo y utiliza tácticas mafiosas? Me pinchas y no sangro. El periodismo deportivo es un pozo de mierda sin fondo, el gerifalte de cada época siempre ha tenido demasiado poder.

Pero todo el numerito este me parece sobreactuado, parece que les han pillado con el carrito del helado y el tío les ha echado el órdago.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> El fallo que tiene el vídeo de Angulo es que da algunas palabras como verdades, en alguno que probablemente le contaron y lleve las de perder.
> 
> Pero en el fondo todos sabemos que tiene razón.



Es la palabra de unos contra otros, será difícil demostrar las amenazas... salvo que estén grabadas.


----------



## Roedr (20 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Es la palabra de unos contra otros, será difícil demostrar las amenazas... salvo que estén grabadas.



El único que puede tener grabado algo es Vini.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Sep 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (20 Sep 2022)

Alguien que sepa Portuñol.... En ESPN Brasil dicen lo mismo que Angulo ¿de dónde sacan la información? ¿De otra fuente o del vídeo de Angulo?


----------



## vurvujo (20 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> es un trollaco



Ya ya tienes razón... yo de trolls prefiero a @Obiwanchernobil que al menos es gracioso.


----------



## Roedr (20 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Ya ya tienes razón... yo de trolls prefiero a @Obiwanchernobil que al menos es gracioso.



Obi es un grande haha


----------



## vurvujo (20 Sep 2022)

Directito de Iñaki:


----------



## Roedr (20 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Directito de Iñaki:



Sí, te lo iba a decir.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Sep 2022)

El año que viene debemos sí o sí, reforzar el lateral derecho y la delantera.

Uno de los refuerzos cae en navidades, pues este invierno va a ser como un mercado de verano.

Y los más normal es que el año que viene se fiche a un centrocampista de calidad por el tema Modric, a su altura no hay ninguno, tal vez quieran pescar a Bruno Fernándes del united, el que seguro no ficharan Es el nuevo mamadou joven centrocampista que tiene pinta que será el fichaje del Liverpool.


----------



## vurvujo (21 Sep 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Se viene salseo del bueno, Pedretroll contra Iñaki, o viceversa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Viendo el vídeo de Pedrerol dice en algún momento que pagarán "el que lo publica, EL QUE LO FILTRA, el que lo mueve"; un momento Pedrerol..... ¿el que filtra qué? ¿Qué sabes que no dices en el vídeo?.


----------



## Roedr (21 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El año que viene debemos sí o sí, reforzar el lateral derecho y la delantera.
> 
> Uno de los refuerzos cae en navidades, pues este invierno va a ser como un mercado de verano.
> 
> Y los más normal es que el año que viene se fiche a un centrocampista de calidad por el tema Modric, a su altura no hay ninguno, tal vez quieran pescar a Bruno Fernándes del united, el que seguro no ficharan Es el nuevo mamadou joven centrocampista que tiene pinta que será el fichaje del Liverpool.



Sobre reemplazar a Modric... como no salgamos de compras por la galaxia de Andrómeda como que no lo veo.

Yo creo que este ciclo triunfal acabará cuando Modric&Kross no den más.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## Phoenician (21 Sep 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Todo esto de vinicius es por culpa del chiringuito que empezó a hablar del baile de vini en el partido de la semana pasada.
> 
> Unos hdgp



#BoicotAlChiricirco


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y los más normal es que el año que viene se fiche a un centrocampista de calidad por el tema Modric, a su altura no hay ninguno, tal vez quieran pescar a Bruno Fernándes del united, el que seguro no ficharan Es el nuevo mamadou joven centrocampista que tiene pinta que será el fichaje del Liverpool.



Bruno Fernandes es un CR7 en centrocampista, está todo el puto día quejándose y llorando: del árbitro, del entrenador, de sus compañeros cuando dan un pase mal... Es un tío insoportable, ni regalado.


----------



## geflow (21 Sep 2022)

Iñaki Angulo, uno di noi


----------



## Maestroscuroo (21 Sep 2022)

Casualmente lo de Messi sale justo para tapar lo de Vini. Las élites juegan con nosotros como borregos que somos y nosotros entramos al trapo a despellejarnos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sobre reemplazar a Modric... como no salgamos de compras por la galaxia de Andrómeda como que no lo veo.
> 
> Yo creo que este ciclo triunfal acabará cuando Modric&Kross no den más.



Totalmente, se suele sobrestimar a los delanteros e infravalorar a los centrocampistas.

El Madrid de las cinco champions al igual que el Barcelona de la época exitosa tienen a sus mayores protagonistas a Modric y Xavi.

Fue pegar el bajón Xavi y marcharse cuando Messi y compañía dejaron de brillar.

Aquí con Modric pasará lo mismo.

Los centrocampistas jugones son los que mueven los equipos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Casualmente lo de Messi sale justo para tapar lo de Vini. Las élites juegan con nosotros como borregos que somos y nosotros entramos al trapo a despellejarnos.



Que vini ni que chorradas, lo filtra el Barcelona actual, primero para echar lo antes posible a los futbolistas que cobran pastizales y son mayores (alba, pique y compañía), y después para que Messi no fuerce el pago de la deuda que tiene el Barcelona con el.

Así el club presiona a la vez que la actual directiva es alabada y la imagen de Messi y los dinosaurios estos que cobran millonadas no sale bien parada.

El Florencio lo tenía claro desde su época de Raúl y casillas, a renovar año por año.


----------



## Silluzollope (21 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



¿Tiene amigos Laporta en El Mundo?. Esto lo veo como ir preparando el terreno para el proximo año, cuando no tenga palancas y no pueda ni fichar ni renovar gente tendra al menos dos a quien echar la culpa, Messi y Bartolo


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Puta suerte tuvo el FCB quitándose a este cáncer de encima...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Alguien que sepa Portuñol.... En ESPN Brasil dicen lo mismo que Angulo ¿de dónde sacan la información? ¿De otra fuente o del vídeo de Angulo?



Dicen que la ESPN confirma la versión de Iñaki Angulo. Que colaboradores de el Chiringuito Florentinista hicieron llamadas y enviaron mensajes al entorno del ofendidito y bailongo Vinicius para que no hiciera un alegato victimista/progre/BLM/Agenda2030 pues podría afectar a la imagen del programa... y que llegaron a amenazar: _"si publicas el vídeo te vamos a destruir"_.

Como novedad añaden que en entrevista exclusiva a Rodrygo, por parte de la ESPN, éste confirmó con un 90% de certeza que desde las gradas de la pocilga del Metropolitano se oyeron gritosde "mono".

*Se trata de un cortocircuito florentinista de PM: 
*
- Un colaborador del Chiringuito Florentinista hace un comentario al que le han sacado punta sus enemigos... 

- el torpe de Vinicius se viene arriba buscando la repercusión mediática que no consigue jugando al fútbol... 

- ...y FloPer está atrapado entre la Agenda2030/negritud de la plantilla y su programa de cabecera, en el que anuncia a bombo y platillo sus fallidas Superligas y los fichajes fallidos de estrellas como Mbappé (Tic Tac). 

¿Cómo se resolverá el cortocircuito? 

*---> No pasará NADA. En unos días olvidado y enterrado. Como el escándalo de los audios de FloPer insultando a leyendas del RM... Como el escándalo de Geri y Rubi... Como el escándalo del FCB y su rescate financiero vía "palancas". 

Ésto es España. La gente no razona ni tiene memoria... Y se insulta a quien canta la puta verdad. *


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Sep 2022)

¿Ha ido ya Bidentino a darle las gracias a Pericol por insultar a Vini?, ¿una nueva entrevista para presentar la Superliga?


----------



## eltonelero (21 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Joder con el hormonado. 
Lo curioso es como siempre se deja de chulo engreido a Ronaldo cuando al hormonado y a su familia el barsa les salvó de ser unos muertos de hambre mas en Argentina...


----------



## El amigo (21 Sep 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Joder con el hormonado.
> Lo curioso es como siempre se deja de chulo engreido a Ronaldo cuando al hormonado y a su familia el barsa les salvó de ser unos muertos de hambre mas en Argentina...



Y le pagó el tratamiento para que pudiera crecer. Si no hoy sería un enano ( pero de verdad) sin dinero y fama. El tonto del pueblo de toda la vida.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## xilebo (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Sep 2022)

Curiosidad sobre el Estadio Santiago Bernabéu, el único en haber acogido:

- Final de Copa de Europa/Champions League de clubes (*)
- Final de Copa de América/Libertadores de clubes
- Final de Mundial de selecciones nacionales
- Final de Eurocopa de selecciones nacionales

(*) Error pues el RM debe ganar finales, no organizarlas. Y ganarla en tu propio estadio cuenta igual pero pierde encanto.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Sep 2022)

Dice el propio AS que si ganan a Osasuna, Shaktar y Getafe certificarían el mejor inicio de temporada en sus 120 años de historia. El récord lo tiene Miguel Muñoz, con 11 triunfos. De momento, van 9.



xilebo dijo:


>


----------



## visaman (21 Sep 2022)

y digo yo cuando se canoniza oficialmente a Florentino I el Copas?


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿Ha ido ya Bidentino a darle las gracias a Pericol por insultar a Vini?, ¿una nueva entrevista para presentar la Superliga?



bidentino


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Sep 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y digo yo cuando se canoniza oficialmente a Florentino I el Copas?



Santiago Bernabéu 
- 06 Copas de Europa
- 16 Ligas
- 06 Copas de España

Florentino Pérez 
- 06 Copas de Europa
- 06 Ligas
- 02 Copas de España

Don Santiago Bernabéu tuvo a los clubes más despreciables a raya. Por desgracia el Florentinato es la era más existosa de FCB y ATM.


----------



## feps (21 Sep 2022)

Se acabaron los días de vino y rosas para la sección de baloncesto. El despido de Laso implica el final de una era a múltiples niveles.









¡El Real Madrid de baloncesto presenta pérdidas de 31 millones de euros!


A pesar de conquistar la Liga y llegar a la final de la Euroliga, la sección acumulará un saldo negativo de 31 millones de euros




www.sport.es


----------



## The Replicant (21 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Se acabaron los días de vino y rosas para la sección de baloncesto. El despido de Laso implica el final de una era a múltiples niveles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jojojo será que la sección de basket del Farça tiene superávit    

no poner enlaces a la prensa del palancas por favor


----------



## feps (21 Sep 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> jojojo será que la sección de basket del Farça tiene superávit
> 
> no poner enlaces a la prensa del palancas por favor



La verdad es la verdad, la escriba el MARCA o el SPORT. Florentino va a exigir recortes fuertes a la plantilla de baloncesto porque es muy deficitaria. Si lo sumamos al cambio de entrenador, me temo que nos espera una época incierta.


----------



## filets (21 Sep 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> jojojo será que la sección de basket del Farça tiene superávit
> 
> no poner enlaces a la prensa del palancas por favor



La del Barça es de 45millones de perdidas


----------



## filets (21 Sep 2022)

Angulo es un chulo que va de sobradisimo cuando es un chaval de 28 años que aun tiene que pegar muchos tiros
No se llega a donde ha llegado Pedrerol sin saber esquivar balas y tener amigos
Pedretroll tiene mas experiencia, mas dinero y mas contactos que el chuloputas de Angulo

La has cagado Iñaki


----------



## Maestroscuroo (21 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que vini ni que chorradas, lo filtra el Barcelona actual, primero para echar lo antes posible a los futbolistas que cobran pastizales y son mayores (alba, pique y compañía), y después para que Messi no fuerce el pago de la deuda que tiene el Barcelona con el.
> 
> Así el club presiona a la vez que la actual directiva es alabada y la imagen de Messi y los dinosaurios estos que cobran millonadas no sale bien parada.
> 
> El Florencio lo tenía claro desde su época de Raúl y casillas, a renovar año por año.



No hombre no, esto corre a cuenta de Tito que no puede quedarse sin su altavoz mediático. El Barcelona a día de hoy va viento en popa como para sacar temas de Messi. Para el verano aún queda mucho y estos disparos serían más provechosos sacarlos a finales de junio que ahora en mitad de la nada. 
Pedrerol ayer ya no tenía carnaza que vender y las hostias por twitter fueron muy gordas. 0 debates. 0 referencias a Vini. 0 audiencia nada más se supo que nada iban a decir. 
Tito no se hubiera metido en fregaos si toda la bola que se ha formado no hubiera crecido sin parar. Se les fue de las manos pasar de Vini es un piscinero y provocador, a Vini es negro y baila. 
La repercusión en Brasil es inmensa y están llenando programas con el racismo existente en España y concretamente en el Chirincirco. 
Tito no puede dejar tirado a Pedrerol y al día siguiente de las hostias, casualmente sale lo de Messi y el #Vinibaila desaparece por arte de magia. 
Al final, de Ángulo nadie se va a acordar y todo quedará en agua de borrajas porque lo de Messi es muy gordo y además está contado con pelos y señales.
Hoy 2 horas de circo con Pedrerol al mando rajando de Messi y de lo otro si te he visto no me acuerdo. 
Tito sigue teniendo altavoz, Pedrerol mantiene el curro y el gorila en la niebla dirigiendo el periodismo del país.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> (*) Error pues el RM debe ganar finales, no organizarlas. Y ganarla en tu propio estadio cuenta igual pero pierde encanto.



Yo he estado en una final de Champions (2002), y la experiencia hubiese sido mil veces mejor si hubiese sido en Madrid. Hoy en día no sé cómo será, pero entonces el club organizaba charters y básicamente ibas a una hora intempestiva de la mañana, le echabas el día en la ciudad, y volvías al aeropuerto desde el estadio para coger otro vuelo de mañana. No te daba tiempo ni a tomarte un par de copas para celebrar, Nina disfrutar el ambiente, ni nada.

Ojo, que está muy bien ir poniendo picas en Kiev, Lisboa, París, o donde sea, pero al final los que sostenemos esto somos los aficionados y el placer de ganarla en casa es único.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Se acabaron los días de vino y rosas para la sección de baloncesto. El despido de Laso implica el final de una era a múltiples niveles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De toda la vida cuando el fútbol va bien se tiende a descuidar el baloncesto, y cuando el fútbol va mal, lo contrario.


----------



## feps (21 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> De toda la vida cuando el fútbol va bien se tiende a descuidar el baloncesto, y cuando el fútbol va mal, lo contrario.



Sospecho que en la ACB no debe existir el fair play financiero. De lo contrario, los dos grandes no podrían fichar a nadie.


----------



## feps (21 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo he estado en una final de Champions (2002), y la experiencia hubiese sido mil veces mejor si hubiese sido en Madrid. Hoy en día no sé cómo será, pero entonces el club organizaba charters y básicamente ibas a una hora intempestiva de la mañana, le echabas el día en la ciudad, y volvías al aeropuerto desde el estadio para coger otro vuelo de mañana. No te daba tiempo ni a tomarte un par de copas para celebrar, Nina disfrutar el ambiente, ni nada.
> 
> Ojo, que está muy bien ir poniendo picas en Kiev, Lisboa, París, o donde sea, pero al final los que sostenemos esto somos los aficionados y el placer de ganarla en casa es único.



Jugar en casa una final es un arma de doble filo. Yo la prefiero en un estadio extranjero. El Camp Nou, por ejemplo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Sep 2022)

Nace el premio 'Sócrates'


La familia del Balón de Oro sigue creciendo. En esta ocasión los organizadores apuntan a la creación de un premio, denominado 'Sócrates', que reconozca el compromiso por construir




www.marca.com





Ahora le van a dar un premio al más rojo. Nuestro Vinicio estará entre los favoritos.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Roedr (21 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Angulo es un chulo que va de sobradisimo cuando es un chaval de 28 años que aun tiene que pegar muchos tiros
> No se llega a donde ha llegado Pedrerol sin saber esquivar balas y tener amigos
> Pedretroll tiene mas experiencia, mas dinero y mas contactos que el chuloputas de Angulo
> 
> La has cagado Iñaki



Veremos... en esta guerra Pedreroll va a perder muchas plumas. Más que nada porque todo el mundo sabe que es verdad lo de su extorsión a Vini.

Con el lío racista de por medio, lo normal es que terminaran chapando el Chiringuito.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Sep 2022)

La fiorentina ya quiere darle la patada a jovic 

Dónde están los que postean porque le había metido un gol a un equipo no profesional en su primer partido


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Sep 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo he estado en una final de Champions (2002), y la experiencia hubiese sido mil veces mejor si hubiese sido en Madrid. Hoy en día no sé cómo será, pero entonces el club organizaba charters y básicamente ibas a una hora intempestiva de la mañana, le echabas el día en la ciudad, y volvías al aeropuerto desde el estadio para coger otro vuelo de mañana. No te daba tiempo ni a tomarte un par de copas para celebrar, Nina disfrutar el ambiente, ni nada.
> 
> Ojo, que está muy bien ir poniendo picas en Kiev, Lisboa, París, o donde sea, pero al final los que sostenemos esto somos los aficionados y el placer de ganarla en casa es único.



Viaje: todo es cuestión de dinero, lo que mola es llegar 1 ó 2 días antes... hacer turismo... ver el partido... celebrar, descansar y regresar. 

Final: Jugar en casa puede añadir presión adicional, generar demasiada confianza o distraer por romperse rutinas...

Arma de doble filo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La fiorentina ya quiere darle la patada a jovic
> 
> Dónde están los que postean porque le había metido un gol a un equipo no profesional en su primer partido



Estarán en la misma cueva que el que me decía hace 2 años que Jovic tenía que contratar a unos matones para que me pegaran por decir que era un paquete.

Cómo iba a serlo si lo que pasaba es que le tenían manía.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Veremos... en esta guerra Pedreroll va a perder muchas plumas. Más que nada porque todo el mundo sabe que es verdad lo de su extorsión a Vini.
> 
> Con el lío racista de por medio, lo normal es que terminaran chapando el Chiringuito.



Como ya he comento anteriormente creo que no va a pasar nada... No le interesa a ninguna de las partes...

En unas semanas nadie se acordará de esta actuación circense...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La fiorentina ya quiere darle la patada a jovic
> 
> Dónde están los que postean porque le había metido un gol a un equipo no profesional en su primer partido



De Jovic me quedaría únicamente con la mujer...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (21 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La fiorentina ya quiere darle la patada a jovic
> 
> Dónde están los que postean porque le había metido un gol a un equipo no profesional en su primer partido



es una oportunidad de ORO para reficharlo


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Nace el premio 'Sócrates'
> 
> 
> La familia del Balón de Oro sigue creciendo. En esta ocasión los organizadores apuntan a la creación de un premio, denominado 'Sócrates', que reconozca el compromiso por construir
> ...



Nauseabundo.


----------



## feps (21 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Con el lío racista de por medio, lo normal es que terminaran *chapando* el Chiringuito.



Creo que con los chaperos está familiarizado.


----------



## feps (21 Sep 2022)

Jovic se sincera tras su mal comienzo en Italia: "Llevo tres años sin jugar..."


Luka Jovic no atraviesa el mejor momento de toda su carrera. Tras abandonar el Real Madrid y poner rumbo a la Serie A para tratar de reencontrarse a sí mismo y recuperar los minuto




www.marca.com


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Sep 2022)

*Vinicius - Pedrerol*
Tras ver GOl-TV todo apunta que la víctima de este circo va a ser el _Frente Atlético_. El tema se ha escalado y el ATM parece decidido a aprovechar la ocasión de fumigarse a esta gentuza.


----------



## xilebo (21 Sep 2022)

*Y ahora le consta a todos*


----------



## El chepa (21 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Se acabaron los días de vino y rosas para la sección de baloncesto. El despido de Laso implica el final de una era a múltiples niveles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo ponen como si fuera una novedad, el baloncesto pierde una millonada desde tiempos del frontón Fiesta Alegre. Haya rebajas o no, yo creo que en el nuevo Bernabéu habra Final fours y algún torneo nba VS fiba y todo eso pasa por seguir teniendo una sección de basket fuerte, le guste o no al Sport, a 2playbook y al Barsa.


----------



## El chepa (21 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Angulo es un chulo que va de sobradisimo cuando es un chaval de 28 años que aun tiene que pegar muchos tiros
> No se llega a donde ha llegado Pedrerol sin saber esquivar balas y tener amigos
> Pedretroll tiene mas experiencia, mas dinero y mas contactos que el chuloputas de Angulo
> 
> La has cagado Iñaki



A mi el Ángulo este me cae bien, le echa huevos, se moja y en general suele tener buen criterio. Y no lo digo por lo de ayer. Su examigo Mon (ayer le dejó tirado quitando un video en el que le apoyaba y volvió a ponerlo cuando vio que lo de la querella er un farol) es de los que no se moja ni en la ducha, solo le recuerdo mojarse cuando lo de Mbappé y encima le engañaron. 

No he visto en mi vida el Chiringuito pero lo que no sé es de qué va Floro con todo esto, si es que tienen vídeos suyos con cabras o qué,lo del Madrid y los medios es catastrófico.


----------



## spam (21 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Se acabaron los días de vino y rosas para la sección de baloncesto. El despido de Laso implica el final de una era a múltiples niveles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Venga hombre.. si las pérdidas financieras son congénitas a los equipos de élite del baloncesto europeo! De hecho, el Madrid es líder de ingresos, pero es que el modelo del baloncesto europeo es 100% deficitario.
Y por cierto, que haya tales pérdidas, al contrario de la lectura que pueda hacer un seguidor esporádico, es una buena señal: significa que se está invirtiendo buen dinero en la sección, cosa que 10 años atrás no era la tónica.


----------



## Roedr (21 Sep 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> A mi el Ángulo este me cae bien, le echa huevos, se moja y en general suele tener buen criterio. Y no lo digo por lo de ayer. Su examigo Mon (ayer le dejó tirado quitando un video en el que le apoyaba y volvió a ponerlo cuando vio que lo de la querella er un farol) es de los que no se moja ni en la ducha, solo le recuerdo mojarse cuando lo de Mbappé y encima le engañaron.
> 
> No he visto en mi vida el Chiringuito pero lo que no sé es de qué va Floro con todo esto, si es que tienen vídeos suyos con cabras o qué,lo del Madrid y los medios es catastrófico.



Sí, Angulo es tan empático que tiene muchos 'amigos'. Pero más vale que se cuide de ellos. Ha ayudado a muchos en YT, y obviamente unos cuantos le dejarán tirado si las cosas se ponen feas. Lo normal en la vida.


----------



## Roedr (21 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Y ahora le consta a todos*



Pero que bobada es esta. Si lo hace bien en el Mundial va camino de ser uno de los jugadores más mediáticos del planeta.


----------



## vurvujo (21 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La fiorentina ya quiere darle la patada a jovic
> 
> Dónde están los que postean porque le había metido un gol a un equipo no profesional en su primer partido



Como dije en su momento, este hilo es fantástico porque hay viudas de Jovic.

No soy rencoroso y no me fijé en los nombres, pero que había: había.


----------



## feps (21 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Como dije en su momento, este hilo es fantástico porque hay viudas de Jovic.
> 
> No soy rencoroso y no me fijé en los nombres, pero que había: había.



Yo defendí a Jovic y sigo haciéndolo, por eso he compartido antes sus certeras declaraciones. Cuando llevas varios años sin jugar en el fútbol de élite, o te dan muchos partidos o acabas convertido en un exfutbolista como Hazard.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Yo defendí a Jovic y sigo haciéndolo, por eso he compartido antes sus certeras declaraciones. Cuando llevas varios años sin jugar en el fútbol de élite, o te dan muchos partidos o acabas convertido en un exfutbolista como Hazard.



Entonces el problema es que no le hemos dado partidos y por eso es malo?, O es culpa de la fiore que le pone a jugar y sigue siendo malo?.

Esto no funciona así.

Jovic no es un jugador técnico ni rápido, no le pedirás regates, ni pases en largo, ni bicicletas, ni colas de vaca, ni tan siquiera desmarcarse en carrera por qué es lento de cojones, solo le pides estar en forma para empujar la pelota y tirar a puerta...

Ese tipo de futbolista es el que menos necesita aclimatarse ni partidos seguidos, porque precisamente no se le pide ni jugar, solo enpujarlas.

Es un caso muy distinto a un jugon, que necesita el contacto del balón, hacer fintas, mover el balon...este tipo de jugador si no juega debes darle tiempo para que haga eso mismo, pero un tío que sólo tiene que empujarla no.

Jovic es un paquete que hizo un buen año y se la colaron al Madrid, no pasa nada porque son cosas hasta normales, lo que ocurre que cuando le ves trotar y entrar en contacto con el balón ya sabes que es muy malo, lo que no esperas es que encima no le marque ni al arcoiris, entonces no tiene validez como futbolista, pues no aporta juego (porque no tiene técnica) pero tampoco goles.

Imagínate por ejemplo a Chicharito si no hubiera marcado goles a montones a lo largo de su carrera, no habría llegado ni a ser profesional, pero el tío le ponías un rato y marcaba, si además como en el caso de jovic estás en un equipo donde los delanteros precisamente no sobran y cualquiera te hace más de 10 goles al año...el drama es grande.

65 millones de euros....no era el Madrid el que le tenía que dar confianza, era el jugador el que se la tenía que demostrar al Madrid.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Sep 2022)

spam dijo:


> Venga hombre.. si las pérdidas financieras son congénitas a los equipos de élite del baloncesto europeo! De hecho, el Madrid es líder de ingresos, pero es que el modelo del baloncesto europeo es 100% deficitario.
> Y por cierto, que haya tales pérdidas, al contrario de la lectura que pueda hacer un seguidor esporádico, es una buena señal: significa que se está invirtiendo buen dinero en la sección, cosa que 10 años atrás no era la tónica.



hombre…segun se mire,si te interesa el basket y te importa unicamente el aspecto deportivo pues si es buena señal,si solo te importa el futbol pues no es tan buena señal…

como se puede perder 31 millones de un presupuesto de algo mas de 40? regalan las entradas o que?


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ese tipo de futbolista es el que menos necesita aclimatarse ni partidos seguidos, porque precisamente no se le pide ni jugar, solo enpujarlas.
> 
> Es un caso muy distinto a un jugon, que necesita el contacto del balón, hacer fintas, mover el balon...este tipo de jugador si no juega debes darle tiempo para que haga eso mismo, pero un tío que sólo tiene que empujarla no.



yo creo que es mas bien al reves (y no hablo de Jovic) es precisamente el que toca pocos balones el que necesita estar caliente y con confianza…lo mismo que un portero.

el que es tecnico y toca mucho la bola le sobra con estar al 70% porque sus intervenciones no son criticas y se puede permitir ir cogiendo el ritmo poco a poco sin dar el cante,un fallo de un delantero o un portero en cambio se nota mucho…ademas de que te deja tocada la confianza tambien.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Yo defendí a Jovic y sigo haciéndolo, por eso he compartido antes sus certeras declaraciones. Cuando llevas varios años sin jugar en el fútbol de élite, o te dan muchos partidos o acabas convertido en un exfutbolista como Hazard.



No sé, a mí también me parecía un jugador válido en el sentido de que cuando jugaba le fallaba la técnica por las razones que dices tú, pero parecía conocer el oficio. Ahora empiezo a creer que era un paquetazo que hizo una buena temporada y se ganó un traspaso a un grande y una vez aquí se pegó un hostión porque da para lo que da. Como Jovic hay 10-15 delanteros en cualquier liga europea. Que Ancelotti lo tuviese atravesado también te indica algo, no es un rencoroso como ZZ ni tampoco es injusto con jugadores que pueden aportar, por poco que sea (mira a Vallejo o Ceballos el año pasado).

Lleva 10 partidos a 60 minutos de media por partido, lo está jugando casi todo de titular. En algún momento lo de la falta de partidos ya no se sostiene mucho.


----------



## feps (21 Sep 2022)

Cañizares dice que un jugador, para recuperar la forma que tenía, ha de jugar los mismos meses que ha estado de baja. Jovic ha estado prácticamente tres años sin jugar, no por lesión, pero aun así no tiene el ritmo, la frescura y la confianza que dan los partidos jugando seguido durante meses.

Está claro que no es Van Nistelrroy, pero tampoco un paquete.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Cañizares dice que un jugador, para recuperar la forma que tenía, ha de jugar los mismos meses que ha estado de baja. Jovic ha estado prácticamente tres años sin jugar, no por lesión, pero aun así no tiene el ritmo, la frescura y la confianza que dan los partidos jugando seguido durante meses.
> 
> Está claro que no es Van Nistelrroy, pero tampoco un paquete.



Hombre, un paquete tampoco, pero si no da para la Fiorentina pues no da para el Madrid. Yo casi lo prefiero así, no es culpa suya que lo ficháramos por un pastizal, si al final resulta que es un poco malo me quedo mucho más tranquilo que si metiese 10 goles seguidos y nos diésemos cuenta de que se estaba riendo de nosotros.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (21 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Como dije en su momento, este hilo es fantástico porque hay viudas de Jovic.
> 
> No soy rencoroso y no me fijé en los nombres, pero que había: había.



En este hilo pones en el buscador "benzemalo" y a Calvopez se le quema el spectrum intentando mostrar resultados.

Asi que tampoco nos vamos a poner tiquismiquis con la erudicion fumbolistica de los parroquianos.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (21 Sep 2022)

El Madrid funciona tan bien que a pesar de la unidad de la directiva, de la unidad del cuerpo técnico y de la unidad de la prensa deportiva, siempre hay alguien dispuesto a desestabilizar.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Sep 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> El Madrid funciona tan bien que a pesar de la unidad de la directiva, de la unidad del cuerpo técnico y de la unidad de la prensa deportiva, siempre hay alguien dispuesto a desestabilizar.



Da todo ésto mucha pereza y mucho asquito...

No sé cuál es el puto problema de llamar mono a un tío con la piel de tonalidad oscura... monos y negros comparten el 99% de ADN... igual que monos y blancos, 99%.

¿O se trata de discriminación entre especies? ¿Mono es despectivo y león (un puto felino agresivo y asesino, que mata a cachorros de su propia especie para que las leonas entren en celo) es un piropo? ¿Es un insulto racista llamar leones a los jugadores del Bilbado?

¿Y qué pasa con las aves? ¿Es un insulto racista llamar perquitos a los seguidores del Español de Barcelona? ¿y aguilas verdes a los nigerianos?

¿Es un insulto decir "uh, uh, uh" a un negro... y no lo es decir "pío, pío" para animar a los jugadores de Las Palmas?

¿Es un insulto decirle "el tigre Falcao" al goleador colombiano?

¿Y la "araña negra" al mítico guardameta ruso?

¡¡¡Que anden y se vayan a tomar por saco todos los progres globalistas...!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Cañizares dice que un jugador, para recuperar la forma que tenía, ha de jugar los mismos meses que ha estado de baja. Jovic ha estado prácticamente tres años sin jugar, no por lesión, pero aun así no tiene el ritmo, la frescura y la confianza que dan los partidos jugando seguido durante meses.
> 
> Está claro que no es Van Nistelrroy, pero tampoco un paquete.



Estas hablando del tío al que de repente le atacó un bote de colonia y le cortó el tendón de Aquiles?.... 

Joder luego decir de mi con massana pero es que también buscáis unas opiniones de expertos que tela


----------



## filets (22 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Cañizares dice que un jugador, para recuperar la forma que tenía, ha de jugar los mismos meses que ha estado de baja. Jovic ha estado prácticamente tres años sin jugar, no por lesión, pero aun así no tiene el ritmo, la frescura y la confianza que dan los partidos jugando seguido durante meses.
> 
> Está claro que no es Van Nistelrroy, pero tampoco un paquete.



Pues entonces a Hazard le faltan 3 años para recuperarse


----------



## feps (22 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estas hablando del tío al que de repente le atacó un bote de colonia y le cortó el tendón de Aquiles?....
> 
> Joder luego decir de mi con massana pero es que también buscáis unas opiniones de expertos que tela



¿Y qué tiene que ver un accidente con sus conocimientos futbolísticos? 

Por cierto, a Cañizares se le cayó al suelo un frasco de colonia tras salir de la ducha. Un trozo de cristal le seccionó el tendón de un dedo del pie. Nada que ver con el tendón de Aquiles.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero que bobada es esta. Si lo hace bien en el Mundial va camino de ser uno de los jugadores más mediáticos del planeta.



Pues vas a tener razón... Parece ser que Vinicius ha sido elegido como icono de la Agenda2030... Como bien apuntó @Igualdad 7-2521 es el favorito para el progre-premio Sócrates

Si ya habia pocas posibilidades de que llegara a ser futbolista, con todas estas campañas el fútbol ha pasado a un segundo plano... 









Todos quieren a Vinicius


El brasileño, que ha firmado acuerdos con seis grandes marcas, aumenta su imagen a un ritmo descomunal.




as.com


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Sep 2022)




----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (22 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estoy viendo el Chiringo, y José Pedrerol y su caniche oficial están contra Vini. Ni una palabra de la agresión a Rodrygo.



Pregunta desde el desconocimiento, Pepitu Pedrerol no es del *Real Negrit*?

No me voy a mirar el chiringuito ese ni con vuestros ojos y orejas para formarme una opión, por eso lo pregunto. Ponéis aquí memes de la gente de allí y algún video y se claro quién es de uno o de otro. Pero de este no lo tengo tan claro. (comento que a mí me la suda de qué equipo sea)

A mí el pollo no me cae mal del todo, lo he visto alguna vez en las noticias deportivas. Y no sé por qué un presentador tiene que ser neutral, se puede decir el equipo de uno y luego hacer bien tu trabajo. Es más, el primer presidente que recuerdo que dijo explícitamente que era de un equipo (digo del gobierno), fue Aznar, y hacía broma con ello sin pasar nada, y a mí Aznar me cae tan bien como todos los que han pasado por presidencia.

Yo miro podcasts de baloncesto de la NBA y, aparte de algún subhumano de los celtics, todo el mundo dice de qué equipo es y no pasa nada. Lo digo porque en el mundo real las películas que os montáis los jurgoleros son otras, en otros deportes.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (22 Sep 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Claro, lo normal seria ganar la champions todos los años y fichar Mbappe y Haaland (que no hayan venido dudo que sea por dinero).
> Para tu informacion, hay otros equipos grandes y con dinero.
> Aburres.



MRatté se ha quedado en el PSG por los el palmarés de la entidad ... el PSG no es un equipo grande, no lo ha sido nunca, y cuando se retiren los jeques después del mundial de Qatar, va a volver a la nada.

Además que explotó en el Mónaco aún siendo nacido en París.




REDDY dijo:


> O reencarnar en forofo del Atleti




De este hilo todos os vais a reencarnar como seguidores del Pateti. Es karma, haceos a la idea.

Todos menos @Obiwanchernobil que se reencarnará como hooligan del Kinshasha


----------



## feps (22 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pregunta desde el desconocimiento, Pepitu Pedrerol no es del *Real Negrit*?
> 
> No me voy a mirar el chiringuito ese ni con vuestros ojos y orejas para formarme una opión, por eso lo pregunto. Ponéis aquí memes de la gente de allí y algún video y se claro quién es de uno o de otro. Pero de este no lo tengo tan claro. (comento que a mí me la suda de qué equipo sea)
> 
> ...



Pedrerol confesó ser del Farsa. Se siente catalán y español. Y es con muchísima diferencia el periodista deportivo mejor pagado de España por hacer un Sálvame futbolero.


----------



## spam (22 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Yo miro podcasts de baloncesto de la NBA y, aparte de algún subhumano de los celtics, todo el mundo dice de qué equipo es y no pasa nada. Lo digo porque en el mundo real las películas que os montáis los jurgoleros son otras, en otros deportes.



tIoOooo... Te vas a apuntar a la fantasy o no?


----------



## spam (22 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pedrerol confesó ser del Farsa. Se siente catalán y español. Es con diferencia el periodista deportivo mejor pagado de España por hacer un Sálvame futbolero.



No era perico?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (22 Sep 2022)

spam dijo:


> tIoOooo... Te vas a apuntar a la fantasy o no?



Hostia .... no me he acordado ...

Dame el fin de semana. Sólo entro al *FLORO *a esta hora media horita.


----------



## feps (22 Sep 2022)

spam dijo:


> No era perico?



No. Confesó ser culé. Pero por mí como si es de la Ponferradina, francamente.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (22 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> No. Confesó ser culé.



No jodas!

La verdac es que he preguntado porqué no sé realmente de qué palo va. En Cataluña todo dios piensa que es del Real *Negrit*.


----------



## feps (22 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No jodas!
> 
> La verdac es que he preguntado porqué no sé realmente de qué palo va. En Cataluña todo dios piensa que es del Real *Negrit*.



Te he puesto un vídeo arriba.


----------



## xilebo (22 Sep 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (22 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pregunta desde el desconocimiento, Pepitu Pedrerol no es del *Real Negrit*?
> 
> No me voy a mirar el chiringuito ese ni con vuestros ojos y orejas para formarme una opión, por eso lo pregunto. Ponéis aquí memes de la gente de allí y algún video y se claro quién es de uno o de otro. Pero de este no lo tengo tan claro. (comento que a mí me la suda de qué equipo sea)
> 
> ...



qué pasa con los celtics?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (22 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> qué pasa con los celtics?



Mucha gente que es fan por aquí, te vienen con lo del "orgullo" y parece que hayan vivido toda la puta vida en Boston, vamos, que son jodidamente cansinos.

No sabía que eras de los Celtics.


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Mucha gente que es fan por aquí, te vienen con lo del "orgullo" y parece que hayan vivido toda la puta vida en Boston, vamos, que son jodidamente cansinos.
> 
> No sabía que eras de los Celtics.



espero que mi condición de celtic fan no influya en nuestro mutuo intercambio de zancs


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (22 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> espero que mi condición de celtic fan no influya en nuestro mutuo intercambio de zancs



No jodas., claro que no.

Si no lo digo por ti ... que hay mucho celtic que se cree el pueblo elegido, baloncestísticamente hablando.


----------



## filets (22 Sep 2022)

El CHIRINGUITO es el UNICO programa deportivo donde van periodistas del REAL MADRID
Alfredo Landa, ese del pelo blanco JL Sánchez o el viejo kalvo que parece Gargamel
¿Por que creeis que FLO fue al shiringuito? Porque es el unico que le da algo de vidilla al Madrid
Si el Chiringuito desaparece ¿a donde va ir FLO? ¿Al largero de la Cadena Ser? ¿El Partidazo de la COPE? ¿Estudio Estadio? ¿Radio Marca?

El unico programa donde los madridistas tenemos voz y os lo quereis cargar
Iñaki Angulo es SUBNORMAL!!!!!


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> El CHIRINGUITO es el UNICO programa deportivo donde van periodistas del REAL MADRID
> Alfredo Landa, ese del pelo blanco JL Sánchez o el viejo kalvo que parece Gargamel
> ¿Por que creeis que FLO fue al shiringuito? Porque es el unico que le da algo de vidilla al Madrid
> *Si el Chiringuito desaparece ¿a donde va ir FLO? *¿Al largero de la Cadena Ser? ¿El Partidazo de la COPE? ¿Estudio Estadio? ¿Radio Marca?
> ...



a TOCATA


----------



## feps (22 Sep 2022)

El Real Madrid negociará con Ceballos su renovación


Ceballos termina contrato en junio de 2023, pero Ancelotti le 'empuja' a seguir y habrá una reunión con el Real Madrid en las próximas semanas.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## spam (22 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> No jodas., claro que no.
> 
> Si no lo digo por ti ... que hay mucho celtic que se cree el pueblo elegido, baloncestísticamente hablando.



Yo es que soy más de los Pistons (pero los fetén, los Bad Boys de los últimos 80 y primeros 90) 
Así que los Celtics... le tengo más manía a los Lakers, pero tampoco los aprecio demasiado.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> El CHIRINGUITO es el UNICO programa deportivo donde van periodistas del REAL MADRID
> Alfredo Landa, ese del pelo blanco JL Sánchez o el viejo kalvo que parece Gargamel
> ¿Por que creeis que FLO fue al shiringuito? Porque es el unico que le da algo de vidilla al Madrid
> Si el Chiringuito desaparece ¿a donde va ir FLO? ¿Al largero de la Cadena Ser? ¿El Partidazo de la COPE? ¿Estudio Estadio? ¿Radio Marca?
> ...



El chiringuito es del Madrid, tio, en serio, deja las drogas. El chiringuito es basura periodística, es un mafia de Roures, se calla toda la mierda que es la liga, a saber los negocios del Tio floren con Ferreras, Roures y compañía, para ir a ese estercolero. Encima se cargaron 90 minuti porque molestaba, ya que se reian de los periodistas. Los que salen hacen el bufón, menuda defensa del Real Madrid, se han callado todas las mierdas contra Zidane, Ancelotie, Vincius y un largo de jugadores del Madrid, pero Messi es intocable, la corrupción de la federación con los negocios entre presi y un jugador de un equipo, no importa, la mierda de Roures, no importa (para eso es jefe). Si te gustan que se rían de ti como aficionado, sin duda es tu programa. Encima amenaza jugadores. Lo de Floren y Roures huele a muy podrido. Que el resto de las cadenas sean mierda no impide que estos lo sean, eso si, de los ultras criminales del patético se callan como putas, no vaya a ser que Don CErezone y Gil mafias se enfaden, te ha faltado decir que el mejor exponente para defender al Madrid de estos atropellos es el AS y el Marca.
A algunos parece que os gusta los programas de mierda, esto es nivel Roncero, con bufones así menuda defensa.
Y si Iñaki tiene pruebas, está claro que se lo han pasado desde el entorno de Vinicius, así dejan de hablar de Vinicius y lo dejan tranquilo, al menos una temporada. Casualmente, pero es una puñetera casualidad, ahora sale el tema del contrato Messi y no se habla más del tema.


----------



## xilebo (22 Sep 2022)

*Parecen llevarse de maravilla*


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Sep 2022)

Lo has clavado, @Ulises 33 

Aunque el Miki Nadal es un progre con poca gracia, *"90 minuti"* era un programa cojonudo, el único altavoz público que denunciaba los agravios que sufre el RM y que retrataba a todos los medios antimadridistas de España.

Como bien apuntas, el programa incomodaba al antimadridismo patrio y Floper, siempre desleal con el RM y sumiso ante el antimadrismo, se lo pulió.

El Chiringuito Florentinista se retrató con los audios de FloPer insultando a leyendas del RM y el escándalo Geri-Rubi. Lo ignoraron por completo. Es mafia en estado puro. Es España en estado puro.



Ulises 33 dijo:


> El chiringuito es del Madrid, tio, en serio, deja las drogas. El chiringuito es basura periodística, es un mafia de Roures, se calla toda la mierda que es la liga, a saber los negocios del Tio floren con Ferreras, Roures y compañía, para ir a ese estercolero. Encima se cargaron 90 minuti porque molestaba, ya que se reian de los deportistas. Los que salen hacen el bufón, menuda defensa del Real Madrid, se han callado todas las mierdas contra Zidane, Ancelotie, Vincius y un largo de jugadores del Madrid, pero Messi es intocable, la corrupción de la federación con los negocios entre presi y un jugador de un equipo, no importa, la mierda de Roures, no importa (para eso es jefe). Si te gustan que se rían de ti como aficionado, sin duda es tu programa. Encima amenaza jugadores. Lo de Floren y Roures huele a muy podrido. Que el resto de las cadenas sean mierda no impide que estos lo sean, eso si, de los ultras criminales del patético se callan como putas, no vaya a ser que Don CErezone y Gil mafias se enfaden, te ha faltado decir que el mejor exponente para defender al Madrid de estos atropellos es el AS y el Marca.
> A algunos parece que os gusta los programas de mierda, esto es nivel Roncero, con bufones así menuda defensa.
> Y si Iñaki tiene pruebas, está claro que se lo han pasado desde el entorno de Vinicius, así dejan de hablar de Vinicius y lo dejan tranquilo, al menos una temporada. Casualmente, pero es una puñetera casualidad, ahora sale el tema del contrato Messi y no se habla más del tema.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Sep 2022)

Xavi Hernández es un individuo miserable y despreciable. 



xilebo dijo:


> *Parecen llevarse de maravilla*


----------



## Dr.Muller (22 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Pues entonces a Hazard le faltan 3 años para recuperarse


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Sep 2022)

La candidatura de Vinicius al premio Sócrates sale reforzada.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Sep 2022)

*Barçaleaks: así se arruinó el Barcelona*









Barçaleaks: así se arruinó el Barcelona - EL MUNDO al día


EL MUNDO ha tenido acceso en exclusiva a los archivos secretos del Barça. Mails y documentos de una etapa que derribó totalmente la economía del club. ¿Qué brutales condiciones quiso imponer Leo Messi en su renovación? Lo analizamos con los autores de esta información: Esteban Urreiztieta...




omny.fm


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Y qué tiene que ver un accidente con sus conocimientos futbolísticos?
> 
> Por cierto, a Cañizares se le cayó al suelo un frasco de colonia tras salir de la ducha. Un trozo de cristal le seccionó el tendón de un dedo del pie. Nada que ver con el tendón de Aquiles.



Joder le as quitado dramatizacion, así no suena igual    

Si hicieran la película con tu guion no tendría éxito, pero con el mío si.


----------



## artemis (22 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder le as quitado dramatizacion, así no suena igual
> 
> Si hicieran la película con tu guion no tendría éxito, pero con el mío si.



SI JODER SI... TOT EL CAMP ES UN CLAM *MHDP*


----------



## Paobas (22 Sep 2022)

El campeón de la MLS jugando la Supercopa de Europa. Mal dolor les dé a los de la UEFA con sus inventos de mierda que rabien como perros. Y todo por trincar pasta de los americanos como sea. Como cuando querían llevarse un clásico al año a jugar en Miami o algo así los de la Liga. Para coserlos a hostias a los Tebas y a toda su puta cohorte.


----------



## qbit (22 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Da todo ésto mucha pereza y mucho asquito...
> 
> No sé cuál es el puto problema de llamar mono a un tío con la piel de tonalidad oscura... monos y negros comparten el 99% de ADN... igual que monos y blancos, 99%.
> 
> ...



El problema es que cuando le llamas a alguien periquito o tigre, no se parece a un periquito o a un tigre, por lo que queda gracioso. Pero cuando le llamas mono, sí se parece a un mono, con lo que el mensaje es degradante por lo realista que es, y por eso se censura, porque el régimen quiere degradarnos y destruirnos mezclándonos con esos que se parecen a los monos, por lo que necesita acallar cualquier conato de rebelión no vaya a ir a más y haya una revolución que expulse a la mierda inmigroide que nos han metido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Sep 2022)

El Dortmund entra en la carrera por moukoko:










Moukoko es una ganga y el Borussia tiembla


El joven termina contrato y no ha contestado a la oferta de renovación. Con Rose no jugaba y ahora está siendo un agitador con Terzic.




as.com


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El problema es que cuando le llamas a alguien periquito o tigre, no se parece a un periquito o a un tigre, por lo que queda gracioso. Pero cuando le llamas mono, sí se parece a un mono, con lo que el mensaje es degradante por lo realista que es, y por eso se censura, porque el régimen quiere degradarnos y destruirnos mezclándonos con esos que se parecen a los monos, por lo que necesita acallar cualquier conato de rebelión no vaya a ir a más y haya una revolución que expulse a la mierda inmigroide que nos han metido.



Claro claro, Vinicius vino en patera para cobrar pagas, claro que si, te ha faltado decir que Don Cerezon es el ángel de la guarda y el frente atlético gente simpática. La hipocresía es esconder otros insultos también, y el nivel que gasta en este comentario te lo firma el mejor de nuestros periolistos, felicidades.


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2022)

Pues ya mandó José Pedreroll el burofax a Angulo. 

Enlazo vídeo para apoyar a Angulo


----------



## El chepa (22 Sep 2022)

El video de Iñaki Ángulo tirando a la pantalla el burofax de Pedrerol pasará a la historia. Nos vamos a divertir mucho.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues ya mandó José Pedreroll el burofax a Angulo.
> 
> Enlazo vídeo para apoyar a Angulo



Estáis en cortocircuito: Pedreroll es la putita de FloPer... y sois Florentinistas. Me pierdo.

---

No me cuadran ni el relato del youtuber ni la reacción del Pedreroll.: 

El Youtuber acusa al programa "El Chiringuito de Jugones" de haber amenazado a Vinicius... Pero por otro lado afirma que fueron colaboradores, a título personal, los que llamaron y enviaron mensajes a gente del séquito Vinicius, ni siquiera al propio Vinicius

Debería ser Vinicius el que denunciara a los que le han llamado, vía terceros, y le han escrito, vía terceros, mensajes amenazantes.

"El Chiringuito de Jugones", como todos los programas de opinión, no se hace responsable de las opiniones de sus colaboradores, mucho menos aún cuando éstos lo hacen a título personal y en privado. No entiendo, por tanto, que el Pedreroll interponga una demanda contra el youtuber.

Como ya dijo alguien, huele a relleno en un finde sin fútbol. Maldigo a la FIFA y a la UEFA por clavar partidos de selecciones nacionales en fines de semana.


----------



## Gorrión (22 Sep 2022)

Si Josep va a juicio el Real Madrid tendrá que entrar, ya que al ser Vinicius su jugador y tener que testificar no le quedará otra.

No van a tener cojones de ir a juicio, están acojonados.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Sep 2022)

Este chaval es muy bobo...









¿Qué le pasa a Iker Casillas?: “Da vergüenza ajena...”


El mejor portero de la historia del Real Madrid se ha convertido en toda una estrella de “TikTok” a sus 41 años y sus vídeos no dejan indiferente a nadie




www.larazon.es


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Si Josep va a juicio el Real Madrid tendrá que entrar, ya que al ser Vinicius su jugador y tener que testificar no le quedará otra.
> 
> No van a tener cojones de ir a juicio, están acojonados.



Creo que, efectivamente, no van a ir a juicio por lo que comentas. 

Floren ya una vez tuvo que dar la cara cuando el Marca denigraba a Bale. Ahora tendría que hacer lo mismo con Vinicius, por mucho que le fastidie a su aliado útil Pedreroll. Floren siempre terminada anteponiendo los intereses del club, por eso es el presidentazo que es.


----------



## Gorrión (22 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Creo que, efectivamente, no van a ir a juicio por lo que comentas.
> 
> Floren ya una vez tuvo que dar la cara cuando el Marca denigraba a Bale. Ahora tendría que hacer lo mismo con Vinicius, por mucho que le fastidie a su aliado útil Pedreroll. Floren siempre terminada anteponiendo los intereses del club, por eso es el presidentazo que es.



Pues tu presidentazo tiene en nómina al Pedrerol que insulta a sus jugadores.

Empieza a sobrar del Madrid.


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Pues tu presidentazo tiene en nómina al Pedrerol que insulta a sus jugadores.
> 
> Empieza a sobrar del Madrid.



Veremos cuanto le dura en la nómina.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Creo que, efectivamente, no van a ir a juicio por lo que comentas.
> 
> Floren ya una vez tuvo que dar la cara cuando el Marca denigraba a Bale. Ahora tendría que hacer lo mismo con Vinicius, por mucho que le fastidie a su aliado útil Pedreroll. Floren siempre terminada anteponiendo los intereses del club, por eso es el presidentazo que es.



El toque y tirón de orejas le ha caído a Pedrerol FIJO. 

El único delito de Vinicius es bailar en el campo de fútbol, algo que han hecho muchísimos brasileños a lo largo de la historia... y se han cebado con él.

Sigo pensando que el comentario de Pedro Bravo fue excesivo, por cebarse con Vinicius, pero nunca racista ni xenófobo.

El resto ha sido circo de 3 pistas: Pista 1 Vinicius, Pista 2 youtuber y pista 3 Pedreroll.


----------



## Gorrión (22 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Veremos cuanto le dura en la nómina.



En cualquier caso el club ya ha quedado mal con el jugador, que tenga que ser un youtuber el que levante la liebre con el silencio del Florentino, y que encima los que le han amenazado están en nómina, deja la imagen del club por los suelos.


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> En cualquier caso el club ya ha quedado mal con el jugador, que tenga que ser un youtuber el que levante la liebre con el silencio del Florentino, y que encima los que le han amenazado están en nómina, deja la imagen del club por los suelos.



Sí, la dirección del club ha quedado mal y sigue quedando mal. Como cuando no defendieron a Zidane, y tantas otras cosas. El club, como mal-dices, ha intentado Valdanos y luego ha tenido Mouriños, y ningún sistema ha funcionado. A lo mejor el problema es la mafia de los medios, e intereses político-económicos, que hacen imposible una comunicación coherente.

El ejemplo contrario lo tienes en frente. Insultos racistas, regalos de terreno públicos a piratas, etc. y ni una palabra mala de los gestores del Atleti. ¿Esos caraduras son unos genios de la comunicación?. Pues obviamente no, son tan cutres y bajunos como parecen, pero el sistema mediático que padecemos les apoya por las razones que sea.

Amigues: el Madrid no puede con todo, y bastante tenemos con seguir campeonando en Europa y no ser Sociedad Anónima.


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Sep 2022)

Breve resumen para los que no tenemos ni idea de qué va la vaina está?


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Breve resumen para los que no tenemos ni idea de qué va la vaina está?



David metiéndole un pedrazo a Goliat.


----------



## vurvujo (22 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Breve resumen para los que no tenemos ni idea de qué va la vaina está?



¿De lo de Pedredol e Iñaki?

Si es eso, debes saber que hay campaña desde hace semanas para que Vini no baile al celebrar los goles.
En el chiringuito de Pedrerol el jueves, dos días antes del partido contra el Pateti, un imbécil en una mala elección de palabras y algo de xenofobia mandó a Vini a Brasil a bailar al sambródromo y diciendo que "no haga el mono". 
Obviamente en la traducción algo se perdió y se tomó como racismo. Se hizo una campaña que le decían a Vini que siguera bailando, todo el viernes entre las tendencias en las redes hasta Pelé subió su comentario, al Madrid no le quedó otra que decir que apoyaba a Vinicius.

La noche del viernes Vinicius sacó un vídeo bastante bien elaborado, probablemente hecho por alguna empresa profesional o los medio del Madrid.

El martes Iñaki Angulo, que tiene el canal del Madrid más grande YouTube, dijo que tiene información que Pedrerol amenazó a Vinicius de no sacar el vídeo del viernes o sino iban a destrozarle en el programa. Hay pruebas de cómo estuvieron destrozando a Vinicuis en los programa desde el día del vídeo hasta la filtración este de la amenaza.

Pedrerol en un tono mafioso amenazó a Iñaki Angulo de demandarlo por difamación, en una transmisión de Twitch dijo que los abogados estaban preparando la demanda. Pues al final le envió el burofax, que quitara el vídeo o lo demandaba. Iñaki que no se si tiene los huevos gigantes y es muy osado o ambas, le dijo que se va a juicio con Pedrerol, que tiene pruebas y que va a ganar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Sep 2022)

El city tiene muchas posibilidades de ganar la Champions, aunque con el subnormal de entrenador que tienen la pueden volver a perder en 3 minutos.

Madrid y Bayern les veo detrás y empatados en posibilidades.

Liverpool le toca pájara este año.

PSG cae en octavos, tiene peor equipo que el año pasado y los jubilados son aún mayores.

Chelsea no le veo, llegara a cuartos.

AJAX puede sumar una semi, y si tiene suerte incluso llegar a la final de la Champions, en el FIFA claro, caen en cuartos. 

Catalonia no pasa de grupo.


Algún equipo portugués se va a meter en semis seguro.

Pues ya estaría, guardad el mensaje.


----------



## Roedr (22 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El city tiene muchas posibilidades de ganar la Champions, aunque con el subnormal de entrenador que tienen la pueden volver a perder en 3 minutos.
> 
> Madrid y Bayern les veo detrás y empatados en posibilidades.
> 
> ...



Volvemos a campeonar nosotros ;-)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Volvemos a campeonar nosotros ;-)



Rociar, campeonar a quedado en deshuso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Sep 2022)

Joder a todo esto veo próxima la defunción de Florencio...entonces la desgracia se cebara con el Madrid, volverán los drenthes de turno.


----------



## Gorrión (22 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El city tiene muchas posibilidades de ganar la Champions, aunque con el subnormal de entrenador que tienen la pueden volver a perder en 3 minutos.
> 
> Madrid y Bayern les veo detrás y empatados en posibilidades.
> 
> ...



No veo al Bayern al nivel del Madrid.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> No veo al Bayern al nivel del Madrid.



El Bayern siempre está a un gran nivel y suele ser el coco de Europa todos los años, no te fíes.


----------



## Gorrión (22 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Bayern siempre está a un gran nivel y suele ser el coco de Europa todos los años, no te fíes.



En eso tienes razón, es un equipazo pero es que el Madrid es mejor este año que el pasado.

De todas formas esto es fútbol y a este nivel de equipos cualquiera te manda a casa, cosa que le puede pasar también al City.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder a todo esto veo próxima la defunción de Florencio...entonces la desgracia se cebara con el Madrid, volverán los drenthes de turno.



o lo que es peor, los ramones calderones/mendozas de turno...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Bayern siempre está a un gran nivel y suele ser el coco de Europa todos los años, no te fíes.



dos al barcelona sin jugar una mierda... esa gente cree a pies juntillas en si quieres puedes... quiza eso sea lo más peligroso de ellos de siempre...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿De lo de Pedredol e Iñaki?
> 
> Si es eso, debes saber que hay campaña desde hace semanas para que Vini no baile al celebrar los goles.
> En el chiringuito de Pedrerol el jueves, dos días antes del partido contra el Pateti, un imbécil en una mala elección de palabras y algo de xenofobia mandó a Vini a Brasil a bailar al sambródromo y diciendo que "no haga el mono".
> ...



No hay campaña... hay comentarios desafortunados y sobre-reacciones... y hay un circo ridículo como colofón.

La historieta no da para más...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El city tiene muchas posibilidades de ganar la Champions, aunque con el subnormal de entrenador que tienen la pueden volver a perder en 3 minutos.
> 
> Madrid y Bayern les veo detrás y empatados en posibilidades.
> 
> ...



Con Haaland seríamos máximos favoritos.

Pep es muy bobo pero tiene un equipazo y a poco que le ignoren son claros favoritos.

Parece que el ciclo de Klopp en el Liverppol lo finiquitó el RM el pasado junio.

Bayern va a echar de menos a Lewandowski.

PSG es impredecible.

FCB es Lewandowski y 10 más, esperemos que caiga pronto para tranquilidad de la humanidad.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Sep 2022)

¿De qué coño va este?









Hazard: “Quiero jugar en el Real Madrid y no juego”


El belga asegura que se encuentra en “una situación delicada” en el Real Madrid porque está contento en el club pero disfruta de pocos minutos.




as.com


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿De lo de Pedredol e Iñaki?
> 
> Si es eso, debes saber que hay campaña desde hace semanas para que Vini no baile al celebrar los goles.
> En el chiringuito de Pedrerol el jueves, dos días antes del partido contra el Pateti, un imbécil en una mala elección de palabras y algo de xenofobia mandó a Vini a Brasil a bailar al sambródromo y diciendo que "no haga el mono".
> ...



Y un periodista de Brasil hace lo mismo que Iñaki pero Pedrerol calla, y si calla sabe que el otro tiene la información. 
A ver que hace ahora Tito Floren y sus extrañas amistades Roures-Ferreras-Pedretroll. ES un tema que lleva cojo muchos años, como el mierda de comunicado que hicieron con el tema de Pablo Laso o la mierda de presentaciónd e superliga, ¿para qué tiene entonces Real Madrid tv ? o convoca una rueda de prensa o comunicado oficial. Algún tema empresarial tiene que haber oculto, porque lo de menos es lo de los bailes, es la campaña que llevan años contra el jugador y otros jugadores, porque no tiene sentido que esté molesto con Marca y As por hacer lo mismo que Pedretroll y a este le de exclusivas o lo use para atacar a Zidane, etc.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿De lo de Pedredol e Iñaki?
> 
> Si es eso, debes saber que hay campaña desde hace semanas para que Vini no baile al celebrar los goles.
> En el chiringuito de Pedrerol el jueves, dos días antes del partido contra el Pateti, un imbécil en una mala elección de palabras y algo de xenofobia mandó a Vini a Brasil a bailar al sambródromo y diciendo que "no haga el mono".
> ...



gracias, amego


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Sep 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> El video de Iñaki Ángulo tirando a la pantalla el burofax de Pedrerol pasará a la historia. Nos vamos a divertir mucho.




curioso que los programas tipo sálvame triunfen en este país
muy curioso
periodistas mirando a la cámara fijamente con redoble de tambores de fondo, arrugando las cejas y diciendo:
VOY A POR TI


----------



## Th89 (23 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿De qué coño va este?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por mí que le compren un pase vip al McDonalds y que no salga de ahí.


----------



## 4motion (23 Sep 2022)

El puto panza rd tenía que haber sido vendido no hoy sino AYER.

ESTE Lerdo sólo quiere la selección, que lo larguen YA.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (23 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿De lo de Pedredol e Iñaki?
> 
> Si es eso, debes saber que hay campaña desde hace semanas para que Vini no baile al celebrar los goles.
> En el chiringuito de Pedrerol el jueves, dos días antes del partido contra el Pateti, un imbécil en una mala elección de palabras y algo de xenofobia mandó a Vini a Brasil a bailar al sambródromo y diciendo que "no haga el mono".
> ...



El puto chiringuito de pedreTROLL debe estar perdiendo audiencia a un ritmo bestial.

No me extraña.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Sep 2022)

¿Guiño al RM? Tic tac...









Mbappé “Tengo más libertad en la selección que en el PSG”


El delantero del PSG reconoció en zona mixta que juega con más libertad con Francia que en París y que Deschamps le pide cosas distintas a las de Galtier.




as.com


----------



## feps (23 Sep 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Sep 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Por mí que le compren un pase vip al McDonalds y que no salga de ahí.



XX


4motion dijo:


> El puto panza rd tenía que haber sido vendido no hoy sino AYER.
> 
> ESTE Lerdo sólo quiere la selección, que lo larguen YA.
> 
> ...




Quiere presionar para ir al mundial de titular...lo mismo para venir en pretemporada sin estar obeso no le mola presionar.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Guiño al RM? Tic tac...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya les ha sacado los higadillos a los moros y ahora querrá aumentar su contrato para el año que viene, exactamente como hacía Messi.

Es un gran delantero, pero también es conflictivo, él y su entorno, tremendamente pesetero y tiene actitudes de vedette.


----------



## Woden (23 Sep 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ya les ha sacado los higadillos a los moros y ahora querrá aumentar su contrato para el año que viene, exactamente como hacía Messi.
> 
> Es un gran delantero, pero también es conflictivo, él y su entorno, tremendamente pesetero y tiene actitudes de vedette.



Ese miserable, nunca, bajo ningún concepto debe venir al Madrid. Es más tóxico y pesetero que Messi, que ya es decir.

Haaland era el hombre. Pero como era blanco y no moronegro ni se plantearon traerlo.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Ese miserable, nunca, bajo ningún concepto debe venir al Madrid. Es más tóxico y pesetero que Messi, que ya es decir.
> 
> Haaland era el hombre. Pero como era blanco y no moronegro ni se plantearon traerlo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Ese miserable, nunca, bajo ningún concepto debe venir al Madrid. Es más tóxico y pesetero que Messi, que ya es decir.
> 
> Haaland era el hombre. Pero como era blanco y no moronegro ni se plantearon traerlo.



Y eso que Haland y su padre nunca dijeron que no tenían ningún reparo este año para fichar, ningún problema en competir con Benzema.


----------



## feps (23 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Y eso que Haland y su padre nunca dijeron que no tenían ningún reparo este año para fichar, ningún problema en competir con Benzema.



Veremos qué pasa con Haaland en 2024. Lo que está claro es que bajo ningún concepto el Madrid va a fichar a Mbappé. Los equipos con muchos grandes jugadores son al final los que ganan los títulos. En cambio, las megaestrellas se acaban pagando demasiado caras. Sin ir más lejos media ruina del Farsa es por Messi.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El problema es que cuando le llamas a alguien periquito o tigre, no se parece a un periquito o a un tigre, por lo que queda gracioso. Pero cuando le llamas mono, sí se parece a un mono, con lo que el mensaje es degradante por lo realista que es, y por eso se censura, porque el régimen quiere degradarnos y destruirnos mezclándonos con esos que se parecen a los monos, por lo que necesita acallar cualquier conato de rebelión no vaya a ir a más y haya una revolución que expulse a la mierda inmigroide que nos han metido.



Amén.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Sep 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ya les ha sacado los higadillos a los moros y ahora querrá aumentar su contrato para el año que viene, exactamente como hacía Messi.
> 
> Es un gran delantero, pero también es conflictivo, él y su entorno, tremendamente pesetero y tiene actitudes de vedette.



Sí, en el campo es muy bueno, un superclase, pero fuera de él se le está yendo la pinza...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Y eso que Haland y su padre nunca dijeron que no tenían ningún reparo este año para fichar, ningún problema en competir con Benzema.



Éso son excusas Florentinistas... como lo de que se lesionaba mucho.

A saber porqué no lo fichó. Lo mismo le llamó Laporta con Cerezo y le pidió que no abusara, que con Haaland el RM ganaría 5 Orejonas seguidas.

Su no fichaje es algo incomprensible y que, como evidencio casi a diario, no supero: Sí es que es un puto vikingo, era perfecto.


----------



## Woden (23 Sep 2022)

Tenían que haberlo fichado directamente del Salzburgo cuando valía cuatro perras, ya se veía allí que era una bestia parda. 
Joder, es que acaso no se veía que Michael Jordan era un puto crack cuando jugó su primer año en la NCAA? Hay bichos que se ve al minuto uno que van a ser grandes y Haaland es uno de ellos. No había posibilidad de error y se dejó pasar la oportunidad, para qué... pregunto.


----------



## Woden (23 Sep 2022)

No sé quién es este tipo ni si es tan bueno como dicen. Pero al ser ario no me creo que el Madrid lo termine fichando.









‘Transfermarkt’ le da un 60% de probabilidades al fichaje de Mudryk por el Real Madrid


El Real Madrid ha comenzado la temporada como un tiro. Registra 9 victorias en 9 partidos desde que arrancó la 2022-23. 1 de Supercopa, 5 de Liga y 2 de Champions. El próximo rival de los de Ancelotti será el Shakhtar Donetsk, equipo al que conocen muy bien desde hace años.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Veremos qué pasa con Haaland en 2024. Lo que está claro es que bajo ningún concepto el Madrid va a fichar a Mbappé. Los equipos con muchos grandes jugadores son al final los que ganan los títulos. En cambio, las megaestrellas se acaban pagando demasiado caras. Sin ir más lejos media ruina del Farsa es por Messi.



Ratapé no ha querido venir, pues que no venga, lo normal es que no fiche nunca, encima destrozaría el vestuario. EN un año necesitan un delantero centro, no hace falta ser adivino, ya verán que ficha pero dudo que ratapé se lo vuelvan a plantear, es otro dictador messianico.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (23 Sep 2022)

El funcionamiento del departamento de comunicación del Real Madrid es inversamente proporcional al funcionamiento del equipo de fútbol en el campo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (23 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> No sé quién es este tipo ni si es tan bueno como dicen. Pero al ser ario no me creo que el Madrid lo termine fichando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mudryc, en serio? es el Modric chino?


----------



## feps (23 Sep 2022)

Siempre se ha dicho que los gays tienen muy mala hostia.









Siro López desvela “prácticas sicilianas” de Pedrerol: “Florentino se sintió amenazado por él, lo tengo en Whatsapp”


Josep Pedrerol y su programa, El Chiringuito de Jugones, se ha colocado en el foco de la polémica después de los comentarios de un tertuliano que mostró su lado más racista con Vinicius JR. El presentador trató de zanjar el asunto, pero han salido a la luz unas acusaciones asegurando que amenazó...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Roedr (23 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿De qué coño va este?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mí me pasa igual que a Hazard 'Quiero jugar en el Real Madrid y no juego'.


----------



## Andr3ws (23 Sep 2022)

¿....Y si todo este asunto de Vinicius y Pedrotroll y demás, viene de muchooooooo más arriba?
Lo mismo los dueños del VAR le han dado orden de intentar desestabilizar al Madrid, viendo que el plan palancas comienza a flaquear tanto en Liga como en Champions...... 
El dueño del VAR no hace mucho puso 100 M apalancadas en el Barça...... 
Tendria sentido, no sé.....


----------



## xilebo (23 Sep 2022)

*‘Caso Vinicius’: entra la Fiscalía*

Los episodios vividos en el Derbi el pasado fin de semana siguen bajo investigación y ahora la Fiscalía Provincial entra en escena para esclarecer los hechos.


----------



## Gorrión (23 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿....Y si todo este asunto de Vinicius y Pedrotroll y demás, viene de muchooooooo más arriba?
> Lo mismo los dueños del VAR le han dado orden de intentar desestabilizar al Madrid, viendo que el plan palancas comienza a flaquear tanto en liga como en Champions......
> El dueño del VAR no hace mucho puso 100 M apalancadas en el Barça......
> Tendria sentido, no sé.....



Esto es España, donde hay dinero hay mafia.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues ya mandó José Pedreroll el burofax a Angulo.
> 
> Enlazo vídeo para apoyar a Angulo



no lo conocía. 
Sería un gran fichaje para el chiringuito


----------



## Roedr (23 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> no lo conocía.
> Sería un gran fichaje para el chiringuito



hehe sería el final ideal


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *‘Caso Vinicius’: entra la Fiscalía*
> 
> Los episodios vividos en el Derbi el pasado fin de semana siguen bajo investigación y ahora la Fiscalía Provincial entra en escena para esclarecer los hechos.



Se quieren cargar al Frente Atkético...


----------



## qbit (23 Sep 2022)

Al-Khelaïfi no se corta y atiza al Madrid y a Florentino: “No sé por qué celebran la Champions...”


El presidente del PSG aprovechó la Asamblea de la ECA para volver a atacar al Madrid a costa de la Champions y la Superliga. Lo hizo otra vez.




as.com


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Al-Khelaïfi no se corta y atiza al Madrid y a Florentino: “No sé por qué celebran la Champions...”
> 
> 
> El presidente del PSG aprovechó la Asamblea de la ECA para volver a atacar al Madrid a costa de la Champions y la Superliga. Lo hizo otra vez.
> ...



FloPer callará... Como calló cuando este musulmán tarado amenazó verbalmente y agredió físicamente a un empleado del RM en el Bernabéu.

FloPer jamás defenderá los intereses del RM. Su prioridad es 1º FloPer, 2º FloPer y 3º ACS, propiedad de FloPer.


----------



## xilebo (24 Sep 2022)

*Reencuentro en el Bélgica-Gales*


----------



## Roedr (24 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> FloPer callará... Como calló cuando este musulmán tarado amenazó verbalmente y agredió físicamente a un empleado del RM en el Bernabéu.
> 
> FloPer jamás defenderá los intereses del RM. Su piroridad es 1º FloPer, 2º FloPer y 3º ACS, propiedad de FloPer.



Trollaco


----------



## Roedr (24 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Reencuentro en el Bélgica-Gales*



Es así, pero aquí el sin vergüenza es Bale, Panzard simplemente está acabado.


----------



## feps (24 Sep 2022)

El Madrid aprovecha el parón para cambiar el césped del Bernabéu


El Real Madrid ha iniciado esta semana el proceso para sustituir el maltrecho césped de su renovado estadio




www.sport.es


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Sep 2022)

Falta matizar que con el amparo de FloPer, incapaz de gestionar a este tipo de garrapatas.



xilebo dijo:


> *Reencuentro en el Bélgica-Gales*


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Trollaco



Que te dejes de bobadas.....

Explícanos porqué FloPer, presidente del RM, no denunció a la UEFA que el musulmán tarado bajara a la zona de vestuarios a amedrentar a los arbitros, a amenazar verbalmente y a agredir físicamente a un empleado del RM.

Se trata de que des una respuesta coherente con la defensa de los intereses del RM. Te lo pongo fácil, tú rellena a partir de los puntitos:

*Antecedentes*:
Nasser Al-Khelaïf bajó a la zona de vestuarios y amenazó de muerte a Megía Dávila, delegado de campo del Real Madrid.

*Argumentos* del gran madridista @Roedr :
_"FloPer, presidente del RM, no denunció ante la UEFA los graves hechos protagonizados por Nasser Al-Khelaïfi, presidente del Paris Saint-Germain Football Club, en la zona de vestuarios del Estadio Santiago Bernabéu porque.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................todo ello en la defensa de los intereses del RM", _


----------



## Gorrión (24 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es así, pero aquí el sin vergüenza es Bale, Panzard simplemente está acabado.



UN tío que te llega gordo como un cerdo nada mas fichar no es un sinvergüenza, es que se fichó acabado.

JOder, lo que hay que leer.


----------



## feps (24 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> UN tío que te llega gordo como un cerdo nada mas fichar no es un sinvergüenza, es que se fichó acabado.
> 
> JOder, lo que hay que leer.



Hazard es una lección que Florentino necesitaba, así como la de Mbappé.


----------



## Gorrión (24 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Hazard es una lección que Florentino necesitaba, así como la de Mbappé.



Ahora la lección del chinringuito, parece que ese hombre le queda mucho por aprender, últimamente no hace mas que meter la pata.


----------



## feps (24 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Ahora la lección del chinringuito, parece que ese hombre le queda mucho por aprender, últimamente no hace mas que meter la pata.



Florentino se retirará como muy tarde a finales de esta década. Incluso no tengo claro del todo que se presente a la reelección. En cualquier caso, para mí ha sido el mejor presidente del fútbol mundial en el siglo XXI. Su legado ahí queda para la historia.


----------



## xilebo (24 Sep 2022)

*Madridista... por los pelos*

Federico Valverde ha pasado de ‘Pajarito’ a ‘Halcón’ y vuela alto en el Madrid, pero estuvo a punto de ser jugador del Arsenal, con el que alcanzó un acuerdo verbal...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Madridista... por los pelos*
> 
> Federico Valverde ha pasado de ‘Pajarito’ a ‘Halcón’ y vuela alto en el Madrid, pero estuvo a punto de ser jugador del Arsenal, con el que alcanzó un acuerdo verbal...



Mbappé, _Parisien_... por los pelos... estuvo a punto de ser jugador del RM, con el que alcanzó un acuerdo verbal...

Chorradas.


----------



## El amigo (24 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Xavi Hernández es un individuo miserable y despreciable.



Ya, ya..pero tiene muchos conocimientos de jardinería.


----------



## Roedr (24 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> UN tío que te llega gordo como un cerdo nada mas fichar no es un sinvergüenza, es que se fichó acabado.
> 
> JOder, lo que hay que leer.



aunque hubiera llegado apolíneo hubiera hecho la misma mierda


----------



## Roedr (24 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Que te dejes de bobadas.....
> 
> Explícanos porqué FloPer, presidente del RM, no denunció a la UEFA que el musulmán tarado bajara a la zona de vestuarios a amedrentar a los arbitros, a amenazar verbalmente y a agredir físicamente a un empleado del RM.
> 
> ...



Trollaco, hasta tú entiendes que Floren no es Deus ex Machina y tiene que politiquear como todos los demás para no perjudicar al Madrid.


----------



## xilebo (24 Sep 2022)

*Nuevo pretendiente para Asensio*

Después de no cerrar la puerta al Barcelona, La Gazzetta dello Sport le coloca en los planes de la Juve. Está entre él o Griezmann.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Sep 2022)

Madric- betis 

en baloncesto 

supercopa


----------



## Xequinfumfa (24 Sep 2022)

Vaya seleccion mas mierder tenemos, la verdad...


----------



## feps (24 Sep 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Vaya seleccion mas mierder tenemos, la verdad...



En la selección de hace una década, Asensio no iría ni convocado. En la España de hoy es titular. Para colmo, tenemos a un seleccionador rencoroso, con varios jugadores vetados por sus santos cojones.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Vaya seleccion mas mierder tenemos, la verdad...



hombre es un torneo de CHICHINABO inventado por la UEFA para eliminar los amistosos y quedarse con LA PASTA....pero si ,con lopetegui no pasaban porque lopetegui solo convocaba a los que eran TITULARes en sus equipos...
eric garcia da cancer con sida.... y ASENSIO no es delantero,,no se de donde sacaron la idea de que es delantero


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> En la selección de hace una década, Asensio no iría convocado. Hoy ha sido titular. Para colmo, tenemos a un seleccionador rencoroso que tiene a varios jugadores vetados por sus santos cojones.



pues asensio y llorente han intentado hacer algo....


----------



## feps (24 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> pues asensio y llorente han intentado hacer algo....



Si el problema es que nos están vendiendo una burra con lo del estilo innegociable, ADN Farsa, etc. Lo primero es contratar un seleccionador serio y experimentado que no deba nada a nadie. Incluso se podría pensar en algún entrenador extranjero, porque españoles libres no queda ninguno de mucho nivel. Y Luis Enrique que se vaya a un club, que sin Messi no ganará nada. Del pasado no se vive.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Sep 2022)

Visionario.


----------



## Chichimango (24 Sep 2022)

Pretender hacer algo con Eric García y Ferrán Torres en el campo es de aurora boreal. 

El Lucho está troleando a toda España.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (24 Sep 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Pretender hacer algo con Eric García y Ferrán Torres en el campo es de aurora boreal.
> 
> El Lucho está troleando a toda España.




¿por que llamas lucho al hijo de amunike?


----------



## Chichimango (24 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ¿por que llamas lucho al hijo de amunike?



Porque así les ha dado por llamarle a todos los periodistas deportivos de Expaña, como si jugaran con él al mus todas las tardes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si el problema es que nos están vendiendo una burra con lo del estilo innegociable, ADN Farsa, etc. Lo primero es contratar un seleccionador serio y experimentado que no deba nada a nadie. Incluso se podría pensar en algún entrenador extranjero, porque españoles libres no queda ninguno de mucho nivel. Y Luis Enrique que se vaya a un club, que sin Messi no ganará nada. Del pasado no se vive.



Basta con hacer lo que hacia Lopetegui..convocar solo a los que fueran titulares en sus clubes..y levantar la prohibición de chutar fuera de área y hacer contras


----------



## filets (24 Sep 2022)

Si a Gavi le dan una patada y se levanta y se encara con el rival el comentarista dice q es carácter. Si lo hace Vinicius es provocación. La doble vara de medir.


----------



## spam (25 Sep 2022)

Os envidio a los que sois capaces de tener interés por la Coja, de verdad.


----------



## Th89 (25 Sep 2022)

La Coja de Luis Tabique y su séquito culerdo no me representa.

Si no me llega a llamar mi madre para preguntar cómo me va, ni me entero que había jugado y encima palman


----------



## tHE DOG. (25 Sep 2022)

Pero qué ascazo dan Amunike y su selección culerdo-provinciana asquerosa.


----------



## petro6 (25 Sep 2022)

¿Cómo han quedado los mierdas de La Coja?. Mientras el cara vinagre chupa pollas culerdas siga entrenándola no vuelvo a ver un partido..


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Sep 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> ¿Cómo han quedado los mierdas de La Coja?. Mientras el cara vinagre chupa pollas culerdas siga entrenándola no vuelvo a ver un partido..



Deberían hacerle un motín los jugadores del resto de clubs como han hecho las tías


----------



## Woden (25 Sep 2022)

Dudo que en el Mundial pase de la primera fase, lo cual confío que sirva para mandar al resentido de Luis Enrique a tomar por culo.


----------



## tHE DOG. (25 Sep 2022)

Esta es la peor selección española de todos los tiempos, la de nivel más bajo. Es que no tiene ni un 9 decente, puesto por puesto son una basura de valor cero en el mercado internacional que está inflado y burbujeado al máximo y nadie quiere a ninguno. Asensio titular no me jodas. Pedri, Busquets, Gavi, no me jodas. Si es que ya ni conocernos a los jugadores, los saca del Villarreal y el Bilbao y cosas así.


----------



## filets (25 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Dudo que en el Mundial pase de la primera fase, lo cual confío que sirva para mandar al resentido de Luis Enrique a tomar por culo.











El futuro de Luis Enrique no se hablará hasta que acabe el Mundial


Es el deseo de Luis Enrique que no quiere hablar del tema en público ni en privado, centrado únicamente en el Mundial tras descartar como ocurría con sus predecesores en el cargo, ir a la gran cita renovado.




iusport.com


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Dudo que en el Mundial pase de la primera fase, lo cual confío que sirva para mandar al resentido de Luis Enrique a tomar por culo.



Ojalá
Pero el hijo de Amunike pertenece a la mafia del farsa VARsa que controla el fútbol español empezando por la federacion del geri y rubi
Asinke tenemos al resentido hijo de Amunike pa rato, haga lo que haga


----------



## filets (25 Sep 2022)

60 millones pago el Varça


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> 60 millones pago el Varça



Para goles los que le marca a la nieta de Amunike.


----------



## 11kjuan (25 Sep 2022)

A día de hoy me pregunto qué coño es eso de la UEFA liga de Naciones

Demigrancia en estado puro.

Parar las ligas nacionales para jugar amistosos.
Cuando Barca y Madrid iban como cohetes


De verdad que a ver si revienta todo de una puta vez


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (25 Sep 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A día de hoy me pregunto qué coño es eso de la UEFA liga de Naciones



Y la copa confederación? O copa federación?


----------



## 11kjuan (25 Sep 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Y la copa confederación? O copa federación?



Los clubes deberían plantarse y negar a enviar a sus jugadores a jugar tamaña gilipolleces.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Trollaco



Que te dejes de bobadas.....

Explícanos porqué FloPer, presidente del RM, no denunció a la UEFA que el musulmán tarado bajara a la zona de vestuarios a amedrentar a los arbitros, a amenazar verbalmente y a agredir físicamente a un empleado del RM.

Se trata de que des una respuesta coherente con la defensa de los intereses del RM. Te lo pongo fácil, tú rellena a partir de los puntitos:

*Antecedentes*:
Nasser Al-Khelaïf bajó a la zona de vestuarios y amenazó de muerte a Megía Dávila, delegado de campo del Real Madrid.

*Argumentos* del gran madridista @Roedr :
_"FloPer, presidente del RM, no denunció ante la UEFA los graves hechos protagonizados por Nasser Al-Khelaïfi, presidente del Paris Saint-Germain Football Club, en la zona de vestuarios del Estadio Santiago Bernabéu porque.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................todo ello en la defensa de los intereses del RM"._

Cri, cri, cri...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Sep 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Dudo que en el Mundial pase de la primera fase, lo cual confío que sirva para mandar al resentido de Luis Enrique a tomar por culo.



L..E. debería ser seleccionado como cobaya de experimentos psiquiátricos para estudiar sus taras... nunca como entrenador de un equipo nacional...

No superó su salida el RM y su fichaje por una organización criminal con el fútbol como tapadera...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A día de hoy me pregunto qué coño es eso de la UEFA liga de Naciones
> 
> Demigrancia en estado puro.
> 
> ...



Fácil ...la UEFA vio que las federaciones europeas sacaban un paston con los amistosos...así que dijeron..oye y si me invento una competición a pesar del calendario sobrecargado..hago un trofeo horrible y premio al ganador con Nada....


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Sep 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A día de hoy me pregunto qué coño es eso de la UEFA liga de Naciones



Liga Naciones = VAR = pausa hidratación = 5 cambios = fútbol femenino = horarios adaptados para Asia (inadaptados para Europa/América) = jugadores arrodilladaos ante seres de tez sombreada = Superliga = banderas de Ucrania en las retransmisiones TV de partidos = actuaciones musicales pre-finales... etc 

--> Decadencia de Occidente = muerte del fútbol


----------



## sintripulacion (25 Sep 2022)

spam dijo:


> Venga hombre.. si las pérdidas financieras son congénitas a los equipos de élite del baloncesto europeo! De hecho, el Madrid es líder de ingresos, pero es que el modelo del baloncesto europeo es 100% deficitario.
> Y por cierto, que haya tales pérdidas, al contrario de la lectura que pueda hacer un seguidor esporádico, es una buena señal: significa que se está invirtiendo buen dinero en la sección, cosa que 10 años atrás no era la tónica.



El baloncesto da pérdidasy más que va a dar porque todos los partidos son en canales de pago dado que sus dirigentes son miopes y cortoplacistas.
Quieren la pasta ya y a correr sin pensar en fomentar la afición y el seguimiento del mismo por parte del mayor público objetivo posible.
Están limitando mucho, demasiado, el alcance y divulgación y eso les va a acabar por explotar en la cara, en forma de patrocinios y anunciantes decrecientes.
Y más en los tiempos que corren en los que muchas familias van a tener que recortar gastos de chorradas o hobbies para poder comer, calentarse y pagar la hipoteca.


----------



## vurvujo (25 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Fácil ...la UEFA vio que las federaciones europeas sacaban un paston con los amistosos...así que dijeron..oye y si me invento una competición a pesar del calendario sobrecargado..hago un trofeo horrible y premio al ganador con Nada....



En realidad no es tan así, porque TODAS las federaciones regionales tienen una competición igual. Lo de que la FIFA quiere monopolizar la pasta de los amistosos, eso sí.


----------



## El chepa (25 Sep 2022)

¿Qué le pasa a Joe Llorente????? Le estoy viendo en RMTV y he flipado cuando he visto que era él. Parece estar muy enfermo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> En realidad no es tan así, porque TODAS las federaciones regionales tienen una competición igual. Lo de que la FIFA quiere monopolizar la pasta de los amistosos, eso sí.



eso decia...la uefa se saca de la manga este torneo de chichinabo,,añade mas presion al calendario,,y lo mejor de todo si lo ganas ,,ganas NADA,, ni siquiera da plaza a repesca


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> El baloncesto da pérdidasy más que va a dar porque todos los partidos son en canales de pago dado que sus dirigentes son miopes y cortoplacistas.
> Quieren la pasta ya y a correr sin pensar en fomentar la afición y el seguimiento del mismo por parte del mayor público objetivo posible.
> Están limitando mucho, demasiado, el alcance y divulgación y eso les va a acabar por explotar en la cara, en forma de patrocinios y anunciantes decrecientes.
> Y más en los tiempos que corren en los que muchas familias van a tener que recortar gastos de chorradas o hobbies para poder comer, calentarse y pagar la hipoteca.



como decia cualquier partido de futbol en abierto saca mas de 1 millon de espectadores aunque sea un miercoles d enoche


----------



## spam (25 Sep 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> El baloncesto da pérdidasy más que va a dar porque todos los partidos son en canales de pago dado que sus dirigentes son miopes y cortoplacistas.
> Quieren la pasta ya y a correr sin pensar en fomentar la afición y el seguimiento del mismo por parte del mayor público objetivo posible.
> Están limitando mucho, demasiado, el alcance y divulgación y eso les va a acabar por explotar en la cara, en forma de patrocinios y anunciantes decrecientes.
> Y más en los tiempos que corren en los que muchas familias van a tener que recortar gastos de chorradas o hobbies para poder comer, calentarse y pagar la hipoteca.



Yo si fuera Floper me sacaba la chorra y compraba los derechos del ChusMaso en ACB y EL y emitía los partidos por RMTV. Total, para perder cuatro duros más, harías afición.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2022)

spam dijo:


> Yo si fuera Floper me sacaba la chorra y compraba los derechos del ChusMaso en ACB y EL y emitía los partidos por RMTV. Total, para perder cuatro duros más, harías afición.



final del eurobasket,,4 millones de espectadores en un domingo de tarde... con la liga compitiendo


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Sep 2022)

La novia de Mancuer se ha metido a youtuber. Esto es un negocio más familiar que la agricultura.


----------



## feps (25 Sep 2022)

Alto y claro.









No es fútbol, es la mafia


El mundo del fútbol ha aceptado un trágala a dos y de dos bandas (FIFA y UEFA) que destroza las mejores ligas toda una temporada.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2022)

HOYY mpape DEMOSTRAndo que si no le dejan CORRER no tiene mas recursos ...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> HOYY mpape DEMOSTRAndo que si no le dejan CORRER no tiene mas recursos ...



Insisto en que ese n.... nativo frances en una liga como la española , de 10 a 15 goles por año como muchisimo, tirando el los penaltis, claro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Sep 2022)

touchamendi ha estado horrible


----------



## feps (25 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> touchamendi ha estado horrible



Con quien Tchouaméni tiene que seguir estando fantástico es con el Madrid, que es quien le paga. Que juegue bien Mbappé.


----------



## feps (26 Sep 2022)

Ya hablan de 150 millones por Fede Valverde. Migajas. Me imagino que el Madrid antes o después tendrá que mejorarle el contrato, aunque termine en 2027, pero este jugador debe ser absolutamente intransferible. Si no se lesiona, tenemos un jugador vital hasta finales de la década.









El Liverpool, por orden de Klopp, lanzará otro ofertón por Valverde: 150 ‘kilos’ y sueldo TOP para Fede


Jürgen Klopp y el Liverpool no van a rendirse en su misión por llevarse a alguno de los pilares de la medular del Real Madrid. Tal y como lo intentasen en los últimos días del mercado de fichajes de verano, los Reds volverán a la carga por un Federico Valverde que enloquece a todos por Anfield Road.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Andr3ws (26 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ya hablan de 150 millones por Fede Valverde. Migajas. Me imagino que el Madrid antes o después tendrá que mejorarle el contrato, aunque termine en 2027, pero este jugador debe ser absolutamente intransferible. Si no se lesiona, tenemos un jugador vital hasta finales de la década.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es evidente que a Valverde hay que ponerle a nivel de los mejores pagados de la plantilla. Hay que quitarse a Hazard de encima y esa pasta repartirla entre los que si que valen para jugar aqui.


----------



## Paobas (26 Sep 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A día de hoy me pregunto qué coño es eso de la UEFA liga de Naciones
> 
> Demigrancia en estado puro.
> 
> ...



Los patrones FIFA suelen ser de 18 jornadas máximo en Sudamérica. Sin embargo, en Europa son para un máximo de 10; añade a ello que las fases de clasificación para la Eurocopa suelen durar pocos partidos y hay grupos con una cantidad impar de selecciones. Eso dejaba libres varias jornadas que se dedicaban a amistosos intrascendentes. Así que la UEFA se inventó la Liga de Naciones para que hubiera partidos de más interés y trincar más pasta. Esta competición nueva no es más que una Eurocopa en miniatura, absurda y redundante al existir ya la otra. De ahí que genere tan escaso interés. Yo, personalmente, tengo suficiente con euro y mundial. Como casi todos.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Sep 2022)

¡¡¡¡Qué casualidad... otro candidato al RM que no necesita crema protectora en la playa!!! 









Bellingham da los pasos correctos hacia el Real Madrid


Jude Bellingham (19 años cumplidos en julio) fue, es y será el gran objetivo del Real Madrid para el mercado de verano de 2023. Los fichajes de la entidad madridista de los últimos




www.marca.com


----------



## xilebo (26 Sep 2022)

*Ya hay horario para el Clásico*

El partido entre Real Madrid y Barcelona se disputará el domingo 16 de octubre a partir de las 16:15 horas. Se verá en DAZN. El último precedente, un 0-4 para el equipo culé.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> touchamendi ha estado horrible



Camavinga peor... Perdió 7 balones en el centro... totalmente perdido... y sustituido al descanso...


----------



## Andr3ws (26 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Camavinga peor... Perdió 7 balones en el centro... totalmente perdido... y sustituido al descanso...



Que los partidos malos, los hagan con Francia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Sep 2022)

El bajón de camavinga es soprendente, ya estaba pasando con los últimos partidos del Madrid.


----------



## xilebo (26 Sep 2022)

*Camavinga compromete el Mundial*

“Hizo algunas cosas que no quiero volver a ver”, dijo Deschamps tras el partido. Era su oportunidad de hacerse un hueco para el Mundial. Rabiot, Guendouzi y Fofana, sus ‘rivales’.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Sep 2022)

Bueno, toca volver.

Osasuna en casa debería ser asequible, pero siempre son difíciles de ganar y después del parón siempre es un handicap. No hay que confiarse, el año pasado fue 0-0.

Al Barcelona le han zurrado las lesiones, pero sus palancas le permiten tener una plantilla amplia... pues que se note. O no. 

Importante llegar al Clásico por delante, para evitar dramas.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (26 Sep 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> ¿Qué le pasa a Joe Llorente????? Le estoy viendo en RMTV y he flipado cuando he visto que era él. Parece estar muy enfermo.



Trivacunado?

Pazuzu le ha cagado el alma.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Que los partidos malos, los hagan con Francia.



Correcto. 

A mí las selecciones me importan un comino. Por mí que no fuera ningún jugador del RM con selecciones nacionales.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Sep 2022)

Nuestros mamadous parece que no se lesionan son pura sangres.


----------



## filets (26 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nuestros mamadous parece que no se lesionan son pura sangres.



El unico lesionado en el Barsa es Araujo
Los demas mienten


----------



## Raul83 (26 Sep 2022)

Pues Nkunku no me gustó en el Leipzig. Me gustó más Timo Werner, que el año pasado jugaba en el Chelsea y nos marcó un gol, el 0-3 creo, en la vuelta. Pero claro, no es negro.


----------



## Raul83 (26 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, toca volver.
> 
> Osasuna en casa debería ser asequible, pero siempre son difíciles de ganar y después del parón siempre es un handicap. No hay que confiarse, el año pasado fue 0-0.
> 
> ...



El Osasuna está muy fuerte, va a ser un partido muy difícil.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (26 Sep 2022)

Yo estoy preocupado por Valverde. Si no lo ponen en su posición y no hacen más que fichar grones para el centro del campo, el año que viene va a pedir la cuenta.

Y con razón.


----------



## xilebo (26 Sep 2022)

*425M€ para el 'plan renove'*

Lo que se le avecina a medio-largo plazo al Madrid: siete jugadores terminan contrato esta temporada y otros cuatro lo hacen en 2024. Hay liquidez para acometer la segunda parte de la renovación de la plantilla


----------



## feps (26 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Yo estoy preocupado por Valverde. Si no lo ponen en su posición y no hacen más que fichar grones para el centro del campo, el año que viene va a pedir la cuenta.
> 
> Y con razón.



Que la pida: son 1000 kilos.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Sep 2022)

RM-FCB. DOMINGO 16 DE OCTUBRE 2022. *16h15*

Vaya puta mierda de hora. Jode la comida, jode la siesta y jode el ambiente (hora y luz natural). ¡Qué asco!

Estos partidos se deben jugar por la noche, mínimo 20h00, con luz artificial y ambientazo.

Lo de cubrir Asia es una subnormalidad muy del gusto de FloPer:

*1* Obvia que el planeta Tierra es esférico y que si mueves la hora para atender a Asia jodes a Europa, a África y a América. Es desnudar a un santo para vestir a otro.

*2* A las 16h15 de Madrid son las 22h15 de Pekín (Beijing para los que van de listos/modernos). Sólo un florentinista acérrimo, de los que se cree la timoreforma del estadio va a generar ingresos extraordinarios, se puede creer que los chinos se van a poner a ver un partido de fútbol que acaba a las 23h45 pasadas cuando se levantan a las 4h00 ó 5h00 para ir a currar.

*3* A las 16h15 de Madrid son las 23h15 de Tokio. Sólo un florentinista acérrimo, de los que se cree la timorexcusa del NO fichaje de Mbappé, se puede creer que los japoneses se van a poner a ver un partido de fútbol que acaba a las 00h45 pasadas cuando se levantan a las 4h00 ó 5h00 para ir a currar.

*4* De los japoneses podría ser, pero sólo un florentinista acérrimo, de los que se cree que Haaland era incompatible con Benzemá, se puede creer que los chinos, reyes de la copia falsa y del pirateo, se van a comprar camisetas del RM (que cambian todas las putas temporadas) por 120 EUR... y que se van a dar de alta en plataformas de TV de pago para soltar 80 EUR/mes para ver al RM ocasionalmente (hay muchos partidos que se juegan, horario de Madrid, a las 20h00, 21h00 e, incluso, a las 22h00... que se van a lamadrigada de China y Japón)

Es todo una mongolada de PM.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Sep 2022)

La bolsa escrotal....mantiene la huevos a una temperatura óptima, nos hace sentirnos seguro salvaguardando nuestra piezas más importantes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Sep 2022)

Cuando el invierno cae, la bolsa escrotal se contrae.


----------



## DRIDMA (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## spam (27 Sep 2022)

Hoygan, es cierto lo que leo de que Ausencio tiene un preacuerdo con la farsa? Hay que esperar hasta final de temporada o podríamos adelantarlo para que se largue ya en el parón del mundial?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Sep 2022)

spam dijo:


> Hoygan, es cierto lo que leo de que Ausencio tiene un preacuerdo con la farsa? Hay que esperar hasta final de temporada o podríamos adelantarlo para que se largue ya en el parón del mundial?



Desde luego que lo lleve Lluis Enric a su seleccion es todo un indicio...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Sep 2022)

spam dijo:


> Hoygan, es cierto lo que leo de que Ausencio tiene un preacuerdo con la farsa? Hay que esperar hasta final de temporada o podríamos adelantarlo para que se largue ya en el parón del mundial?



El Barça tiene un defensa top, y se acaba de lesionar de bastante gravedad. Asensio que se vaya donde quiera pero si el Barça ficha a Asensio con los bujeros que tiene o va a tener en todas las demás líneas sería cuando menos sorprendente.


----------



## spam (27 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Desde luego que lo lleve Lluis Enric a su seleccion es todo un indicio...



Pues a cuento de lo que dices, estaría guay que en Twitter se curren un gráfico como el del rubigate o el palancas, con la colusión de intereses entre el seleccionador, su representante y el/los de toda esa gente que convoca y se van poniendo en el escaparate para conseguir mejores contratos o fichar por algunos equipos...


----------



## Roedr (27 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La bolsa escrotal....mantiene la huevos a una temperatura óptima, *nos hace sentirnos seguro salvaguardando nuestra piezas más importantes*.



hahaha


----------



## feps (27 Sep 2022)

Un superprofesional que se cuida y pierde un kilo cada año que cumple. Es una lástima que llegue su ocaso. De Luka Modric deberían aprender compañeros mucho más jóvenes, que con diez años menos se abandonan.









La evolución de Modric en lo físico también afecta a sus lesiones de forma sorprendente


Lo de Modric es digno de estudio. Es imposible predecir su edad si tan sólo atendemos al nivel futbolístico y la forma física que sigue teniendo.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2022)

Me gustaría deciros unas palabras:

Con la bolsa escrotal la gloria alcanzarás!!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

*Eden Hazard tiene su propio chocolate*


----------



## feps (27 Sep 2022)

Buenísimo. 









Solari y el Real Madrid ultiman el regreso del argentino


Los que le conocen afirman que nunca se ha ido del Real Madrid. Cierto o no, Santiago Solari está a un paso de dar forma oficial a su regreso a la entidad madridista, a la que ha s




www.marca.com


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Buenísimo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A esto venía! Una buena noticia.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (27 Sep 2022)

El jeque del PSG quiere comprar el Espanyol.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Sep 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El jeque del PSG quiere comprar el Espanyol.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



Me parece prematuro. En tres años con poco más dinero podrá comprar el Barcelona.


----------



## filets (27 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Me parece prematuro. En tres años con poco más dinero podrá comprar el Barcelona.



La deuda que Laporta va a dejar en el Barça arruinaría hasta a Qatar


----------



## filets (27 Sep 2022)

Las jugadoras de la selección femenina de fútbol quieren echar al entrenador porque no les deja hacer la tortilla por la noche en las concentraciones.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Las jugadoras de la selección femenina de fútbol quieren echar al entrenador porque no les deja hacer la tortilla por la noche en las concentraciones.



este es un hilo serio, de futbol. para esas paridas esta el hilo de la liga de naciones o como mucho el hilo de los equipos mindudis de la liga...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Sep 2022)

La Juventus con pérdidas económicas cuantiosas..
Es que no se puede con estos precios inflados por culpa de jeques y moros...
Ficharon a un rebotado CR7. ...


----------



## filets (27 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> este es un hilo serio, de futbol. para esas paridas esta el hilo de la liga de naciones o como mucho el hilo de los equipos mindudis de la liga...


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Camavinga compromete el Mundial*
> 
> “Hizo algunas cosas que no quiero volver a ver”, dijo Deschamps tras el partido. Era su oportunidad de hacerse un hueco para el Mundial. Rabiot, Guendouzi y Fofana, sus ‘rivales’.



Si no va al mundial, mejor.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si no va al mundial, mejor.



Pero qué hizo el chaval? Un mal partido??


----------



## Chichimango (27 Sep 2022)

A Camavinga le falta todavía un hervor, como le faltaba a Rodrygo hace un año o a Vini hace dos. Esperemos que Carletto sepa pastorearle tan bien como a ellos, porque su potencial es tremendo.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (27 Sep 2022)

Que inyustisia!! Que inyustisia!!!!!

Vaya partidito, vaya selección. 

La retransmisión de TVE es para cortarse las venas.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (27 Sep 2022)

En serio se pagaron 55 millones de euros por Ferran?


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Sep 2022)




----------



## filets (28 Sep 2022)

Entiendo que esta es la ultima temporada de CR7


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (28 Sep 2022)

Agradecería respuestas:

¿Por qué VInicius no es titular en Brasil?
¿Es Tite antimadridista?
¿No entienden en Brasil el gran fútbol de Vinicius?
¿Por qué no marcó Vinicius ningún gol en la 2ª parte?
¿Perdió una oportunidad Vinicius de montar un numerito con el plátano y seguir escalando en la Agenda2030?
¿Cómo es que se pudo organizar un partido Brasil-Túnez en el Parque de los Príncipes de París sin tener techo retráctil?












Brasil golea y baila contra el racismo


Brasil cerró su brillante preparación para el Mundial de Qatar en su pico futbolístico y de indignación. En una ventana perseguida por la polémica racista, con Vinicius habiendo si




www.marca.com


----------



## feps (28 Sep 2022)

Están filtrando que Asensio quiere quedarse pero parece que el Madrid se ha cansado de él, como por ejemplo le sucedió a Ramos, que dio infinitamente más por el club.


----------



## Silluzollope (28 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Están filtrando que Asensio quiere quedarse pero parece que el Madrid se ha cansado de él, como por ejemplo le sucedió a Ramos, que dio infinitamente más por el club.



Te lo traduzco: Asensio y Mendes ya se han dado cuenta de que nadie va a picar con un bonus de contratación y un jugoso salario y suplican que el Madrid le renueve.


----------



## filets (28 Sep 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Te lo traduzco: Asensio y Mendes ya se han dado cuenta de que nadie va a picar con un bonus de contratación y un jugoso salario y suplican que el Madrid le renueve.



¿pero no se iba al Barsa?


----------



## filets (28 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> En serio se pagaron 55 millones de euros por Ferran?



No, pagaron 60


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Entiendo que esta es la ultima temporada de CR7



En la selección así debería ser.


----------



## feps (28 Sep 2022)

Cristiano es sólo siete meses mayor que Modric, pero su fútbol depende más de su chispa física que el de Luka. De hecho ya veremos también cómo vuelve el jugador croata del Mundial. Renovarlo ahora sería un disparate.


----------



## Ethan20 (28 Sep 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> En serio se pagaron 55 millones de euros por Ferran?



Se los tenían que haber gastado en Jovic


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿pero no se iba al Barsa?



En la partida de Mendes eso era el equivalente del comodín del público.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> Cristiano es sólo siete meses mayor que Modric, pero su fútbol depende más de su chispa física que el de Luka. De hecho ya veremos también cómo vuelve el jugador croata del Mundial. Renovarlo ahora sería un disparate.



Por un año no lo veo tan mal. ¿Qué jugador de clase mundial te va a consentir que el año que viene lo saques sólo para los quince últimos minutos?


----------



## feps (28 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Por un año no lo veo tan mal. ¿Qué jugador de clase mundial te va a consentir que el año que viene lo saques sólo para los quince últimos minutos?



El problema es que si sigue Ancelotti, dudo mucho que vaya a tener bemoles para relegar tanto a Modric.


----------



## filets (28 Sep 2022)

Ojito a todos los futbolistos biejos despues del mundial

Messi, CR7, Modric, Lewandosky, Benzema, etc

Lo mismo se apagan definitivamente


----------



## Chichimango (28 Sep 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Te lo traduzco: Asensio y Mendes ya se han dado cuenta de que nadie va a picar con un bonus de contratación y un jugoso salario y suplican que el Madrid le renueve.



Es que salvo el Barça, por aquello del troleo, dudo mucho que otro club le iguale lo que está cobrando actualmente en el Madrid. Todo el mundo sabe ya lo que es y lo que puede ser Asensio: un suplente apañado, titular solo en equipos de segundo escalón.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Bayern siempre está a un gran nivel y suele ser el coco de Europa todos los años, no te fíes.



Y este año además no está el Villareal.


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Sep 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Pero qué hizo el chaval? Un mal partido??



NI idea, no sigo selecciones.


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ojito a todos los futbolistos biejos despues del mundial
> 
> Messi, CR7, Modric, Lewandosky, Benzema, etc
> 
> Lo mismo se apagan definitivamente



VAn a jugar unos partidos, no van a la guerra. Y depende de las selecciones lo mismo algunos no pasan de tres partidos.


----------



## El chepa (28 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ojito a todos los futbolistos biejos despues del mundial
> 
> Messi, CR7, Modric, Lewandosky, Benzema, etc
> 
> Lo mismo se apagan definitivamente



No sería raro que todos estos se echasen una siesta de dos meses, lo que hay entre el mundial y los octavos de champions, y probablemente alguno ya no despierte. Ahí los Ceballos, Odriozolas e incluso Asensio van a ser importantes.


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Sep 2022)

Hay que fichar a este pero ya!!!!!










Increíble precisión: golazo de volea de Sesko con Eslovenia en la Nations League | VIDEO


Bejamin Sesko sigue brillando con la selección de Eslovenia y esta vez se lució con un brillante golazo de volea, que significó la ventaja parcial ante Suecia.




trome.pe







si no pasará lo que pasó con haaland


----------



## feps (28 Sep 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Hay que fichar a este pero ya!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo están siguiendo, pero a ver cuánto quieren por él, ya que Florentino no quiere otro Jovic. Si el Madrid llama a la puerta, le pueden pedir 100 kilos y quedarse tan anchos.


----------



## Th89 (28 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿pero no se iba al Barsa?



Eso ha sido la guinda, filtrar un posible interés de las culanas y cuando le preguntan no decir que no jugaría allí jamás 

La reacción del madridismo ha sido, pues vete a tomar por culo, pero en Navidad si puede ser. Pobrecito Ausonia.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (28 Sep 2022)

RM TV. Re-emisión del partido ATM - RM del pasado 18/09/2022

Min. 21 con 0-1 en el marcador (decorado con la bandera de Ucrania).

Frase del comentarista: 

_* "A Vinicius no le sale nada... pero debe seguir intentándolo".*_

La frase no puede ser más certera en su inicio y tragicómica en su finalización. Fiel reflejo de lo que representa dicho jugador.


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ojito a todos los futbolistos biejos despues del mundial
> 
> Messi, CR7, Modric, Lewandosky, Benzema, etc
> 
> Lo mismo se apagan definitivamente



Tiene TODA la pinta.


----------



## Gorrión (28 Sep 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Eso ha sido la guinda, filtrar un posible interés de las culanas y cuando le preguntan no decir que no jugaría allí jamás
> 
> La reacción del madridismo ha sido, pues vete a tomar por culo, pero en Navidad si puede ser. Pobrecito Ausonia.



El mongoloide ese se puso la cruz el día que dijo que el no tenía que echarse el equipo a la espalda.

Ahí cavó su tumba.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> El mongoloide ese se puso la cruz el día que dijo que el no tenía que echarse el equipo a la espalda.
> 
> Ahí cavó su tumba.



Sus innumerables actuaciones que ni fu ni fa en estos 4 o 5 años tambien han ayudado.


----------



## Th89 (28 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> El mongoloide ese se puso la cruz el día que dijo que el no tenía que echarse el equipo a la espalda.
> 
> Ahí cavó su tumba.



Ese día solo demostró que jamás sería un grande, que acabaría siendo un funcionario del fútbol por tener tan poca ambición.

El paso del tiempo lo confirmó, desde luego.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (28 Sep 2022)

GOL TV confirma a *Solari como nuevo Director Deportivo del RM*

Marca lo anticipó ayer:









Solari y el Real Madrid ultiman el regreso del argentino


Los que le conocen afirman que nunca se ha ido del Real Madrid. Cierto o no, Santiago Solari está a un paso de dar forma oficial a su regreso a la entidad madridista, a la que ha s




www.marca.com


----------



## Paobas (28 Sep 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ojito a todos los futbolistos *b*iejos despues del mundial
> 
> Messi, CR7, Modric, Lewandosky, Benzema, etc
> 
> Lo mismo se apagan definitivamente


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Sep 2022)

Será el el primer mundial de la era mamadou...

Tendré que hablar con @barullo o @Edge2 para saber si piensa abrir hilo oficial el o lo abro yo con mi estilo personal, aunque claro, por esas fechas debería celebrarse la segunda edición de la prestigiosa gala de navidad en burbuja, que el año pasado cosechó un gran éxito y podría rivalizar en el foro con el mundial.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (28 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Será el el primer mundial de la era mamadou...
> 
> Tendré que hablar con @barullo o @Edge2 para saber si piensa abrir hilo oficial el o lo abro yo con mi estilo personal, aunque claro, por esas fechas debería celebrarse la segunda edición de la prestigiosa gala de navidad en burbuja, que el año pasado cosechó un gran éxito y podría rivalizar en el foro con el mundial.



Haznos un favor, que lo abran ellos, tú trolea todo lo que quieras, pon las plantillas de Nigeria, Ghana o Phierde ... pero que la presentación del hilo sea seria, por favor.

Danos esa merced, te lo ruego, luego pon todo tu album de cromos de mamadús y japoneses que van a dominar Europa, si quieres ...

@barullo no tienes hilo del mundial? Creo que sí estaba, si no está ábrelo que si no lo hace el niggalovah


----------



## cebollo (28 Sep 2022)

Ahora mismo el equipo masculino funciona muy bien solo. El nombramiento de Solari me huele a poner a un tipo famoso y guapete a que aguante los caprichos de las petardas del equipo femenino. Un anti Vilda.


----------



## xilebo (28 Sep 2022)

*El 'virus FIFA' atrapa a Modric*

El croata ha vuelto con una sobrecarga del parón y estará fuera una semana. Según ha podido saber AS, se espera que vuelva contra el Getafe (8 de octubre).


----------



## _Suso_ (28 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El 'virus FIFA' atrapa a Modric*
> 
> El croata ha vuelto con una sobrecarga del parón y estará fuera una semana. Según ha podido saber AS, se espera que vuelva contra el Getafe (8 de octubre).



Casi que viene bien, unos días de descanso y llega sobrado al derbi


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Haznos un favor, que lo abran ellos, tú trolea todo lo que quieras, pon las plantillas de Nigeria, Ghana o Phierde ... pero que la presentación del hilo sea seria, por favor.
> 
> Danos esa merced, te lo ruego, luego pon todo tu album de cromos de mamadús y japoneses que van a dominar Europa, si quieres ...
> 
> @barullo no tienes hilo del mundial? Creo que sí estaba, si no está ábrelo que si no lo hace el niggalovah



 
24 horas le doy a @barullo si no abro el hilo


----------



## xilebo (28 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 24 horas le doy a @barullo si no abro el hilo



Pero melón, que ya hay hilo del mundial  






Mundial de fútbol Qatar 2022 [hilo oficial]


Hoy comienza el clasificatorio para España con el fin de alcanzar el mundial. Se estrena en casa contra Grecia. El grupo es facilito, con tan sólo Suecia como rival de entidad. Comentaremos aqui los partidos de clasificación y posteriormente el torneo final del año que viene Así que doy por...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## barullo (28 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Será el el primer mundial de la era mamadou...
> 
> Tendré que hablar con @barullo o @Edge2 para saber si piensa abrir hilo oficial el o lo abro yo con mi estilo personal, aunque claro, por esas fechas debería celebrarse la segunda edición de la prestigiosa gala de navidad en burbuja, que el año pasado cosechó un gran éxito y podría rivalizar en el foro con el mundial.





Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Haznos un favor, que lo abran ellos, tú trolea todo lo que quieras, pon las plantillas de Nigeria, Ghana o Phierde ... pero que la presentación del hilo sea seria, por favor.
> 
> Danos esa merced, te lo ruego, luego pon todo tu album de cromos de mamadús y japoneses que van a dominar Europa, si quieres ...
> 
> @barullo no tienes hilo del mundial? Creo que sí estaba, si no está ábrelo que si no lo hace el niggalovah





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 24 horas le doy a @barullo si no abro el hilo



Hilo del mundial hay desde hace mucho, pomperos ¿quereis el enlace o sabéis buscarlo solitos? 

Edito: ya lo ha puesto Xilebo


----------



## xilebo (28 Sep 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hilo del mundial hay desde hace mucho, pomperos ¿quereis el enlace o sabéis buscarlo solitos?
> 
> Edito: ya lo ha puesto Xilebo



Estos pomperos cada vez vienen mas verdes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Sep 2022)

Que ganas de ver a la nueva camada de nigerianos y cameruneses en el mundial...


----------



## qbit (28 Sep 2022)

Sigue el peloteo prosistema:


----------



## qbit (28 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> GOL TV confirma a *Solari como nuevo Director Deportivo del RM*



¿Quién era el director deportivo antes?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (28 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Quién era el director deportivo antes?



Antes y después era y es el ser superior... Ahora con Solar va a disimular un poco.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (28 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Sigue el peloteo prosistema:



Asquito... en Occidente está todo contaminado de la globalista Agenda2030.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Será el el primer mundial de la era mamadou...
> 
> Tendré que hablar con @barullo o @Edge2 para saber si piensa abrir hilo oficial el o lo abro yo con mi estilo personal, aunque claro, por esas fechas debería celebrarse la segunda edición de la prestigiosa gala de navidad en burbuja, que el año pasado cosechó un gran éxito y podría rivalizar en el foro con el mundial.



Tus proselitos demandamos que publicites ambos enlaces en el caso de que llegues a crear esos hilos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Sep 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ahora mismo el equipo masculino funciona muy bien solo. El nombramiento de Solari me huele a poner a un tipo famoso y guapete a que aguante los caprichos de las petardas del equipo femenino. Un anti Vilda.



Si es asi es que no hay madridista mas sacrificado que Solari.
Tengo la impresion de que si se mete al futbol femenino luego igual volver a algun banquillo masculino de cierto nivel no le va a ser facil


----------



## Kantabron (29 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Quién era el director deportivo antes?



Básicamente le traen al club para que vaya integrándose en el día a día cuando salga Ancelotti, que será este año o el que viene. La figura del director deportivo en Madrid no pinta nada porque ya están Juni Calafat y José Ángel Sánchez por encima. De hecho el propio Zidane también estuvo como DD. Y meterlo en el staff de Ancelotti como segundo tampoco tiene sentido, así como volver al Castilla dónde está Raúl y no iba a tener tanto contacto con la primera plantilla.

Me parece un buen movimiento, me gustó mucho Solari y su valentía con una plantilla en pleno shock por la marcha de CR y con chicos demasiado jóvenes. El modelo Solari-Zidane-Del Bosque-Molowny-Miguel Muñoz de técnico de la casa es sin duda el más exitoso que ha habido para nosotros así que sea pues.


----------



## Roedr (29 Sep 2022)

Kantabron dijo:


> Básicamente le traen al club para que vaya integrándose en el día a día cuando salga Ancelotti, que será este año o el que viene. La figura del director deportivo en Madrid no pinta nada porque ya están Juni Calafat y José Ángel Sánchez por encima. De hecho el propio Zidane también estuvo como DD. Y meterlo en el staff de Ancelotti como segundo tampoco tiene sentido, así como volver al Castilla dónde está Raúl y no iba a tener tanto contacto con la primera plantilla.
> 
> Me parece un buen movimiento, me gustó mucho Solari y su valentía con una plantilla en pleno shock por la marcha de CR y con chicos demasiado jóvenes. El modelo Solari-Zidane-Del Bosque-Molowny-Miguel Muñoz de técnico de la casa es sin duda el más exitoso que ha habido para nosotros así que sea pues.



A mí también me gusta lo de Solari. Está probado en las dificultades.


----------



## Roedr (29 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Y este año además no está el Villareal.




hehe


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Sep 2022)

Periodistas afines a FloPer vuelven a dar la matraca con jugadores de otros equipos, Mbappé (PSG) y Haaland (City)









Se desvela lo que dijo Florentino a los Compromisarios: puerta abierta a Mbappé y Haaland


Manu Sainz desveló en 'Mercado de Fichajes' la conversación del presidente con algunos socios. Asegura que podrían llegar las dos estrellas.




as.com


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí también me gusta lo de Solari. Está probado en las dificultades.



Además, muchos de nosotros tenemos la impresión de que el club fue injusto con él. Tuvo que torerar una situación muy difícil y no se le perdonaron tropiezos con los que, de ser de otros, se habría mostrado más paciencia.


----------



## feps (29 Sep 2022)

Solari arreándole un zasca con clase y elegancia al Pep.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Sep 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Sep 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Además, muchos de nosotros tenemos la impresión de que el club fue injusto con él. Tuvo que torerar una situación muy difícil y no se le perdonaron tropiezos con los que, de ser de otros, se habría mostrado más paciencia.



De acuerdo: Solari aparentó potencial pero, en un momento clave, perdió partidos clave que lo condenaron. Más concretamente se equivocó, y condenó, apostando por el petardo de Vinicius que falló en 3 partidos más que el infame Julio Salinas en toda su miserable carrera.

Courtois, en modo tragabolas, la cagó también con el Ajax. Uno de los goles es imperdonable.

Parecía tener caracter y mano dura con parásitos del perfil de Isco y Bale. Me gusta ese estilo pero la realidad es que los entrenadores que acaban triunfando en el RM son los diplomáticos, pacificadores, buenrollistas como Del Bosque, Zizou y Carletto.

Hablando en plata: No creo que el tirano FloPer le deje tomar decisiones. FloPer quiere a entrenadores sumisos que hagan alineaciones y sean amables con los (sus) medios propagandísticos.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El 'virus FIFA' atrapa a Modric*
> 
> El croata ha vuelto con una sobrecarga del parón y estará fuera una semana. Según ha podido saber AS, se espera que vuelva contra el Getafe (8 de octubre).



Es inaceptable que el RM le permita a Modric jugar bolos semi-amistosos con 37 años. 

Le deberían haber impuesto en la renovación anual que jugara exclusivamente con el RM.


----------



## xilebo (29 Sep 2022)




----------



## geflow (29 Sep 2022)

A mi me cae bien Solari, pero ojo que se marcha de México despedido habiendo dejado al América en penúltimo lugar.


----------



## xilebo (29 Sep 2022)




----------



## feps (29 Sep 2022)

geflow dijo:


> A mi me cae bien Solari, pero ojo que se marcha de México despedido habiendo dejado al América en penúltimo lugar.



Y Ancelotti estaba haciendo una campaña mediocre con el Everton. Mira qué ocurrió después. Los entrenadores son necesarios pero quienes juegan son los futbolistas, y el Madrid suele tenerlos muy buenos.


----------



## Chichimango (29 Sep 2022)

Creo que lo que se busca con Solari, ya lo ha dicho alguien antes, es un del Bosque. Un entrenador solvente que te pueda echar un capote en caso de que vengan mal dadas y el entrenador estrella de turno tenga que salir en globo. 

No me parece mala idea, es un tío con buena imagen y madridista cabal. Le pueden poner también como coordinador de la cantera, para que tenga algo que hacer entre crisis y crisis. O lo mismo sustituye al Buitre, del que se rumoreaba que estaba pensando dejar el cargo.


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Sep 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (29 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>


----------



## Th89 (29 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Lo de Pedri es espantoso, no ha empatado con nadie y ya le tienen en un altar, como si fuera un mega crack, cuando el que marca la diferencia es Lewandowski


----------



## feps (29 Sep 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Lo de Pedri es espantoso, no ha empatado con nadie y ya le tienen en un altar, como si fuera un mega crack, cuando el que marca la diferencia es Lewandowski



Se juega el Mundial en Qatar para que Pedri no se les enfríe.


----------



## The Replicant (29 Sep 2022)

Pedri, Gavi, Bom y otras chicas del montón

taluecs


----------



## feps (29 Sep 2022)

El Athletic quiere renovarlo cuanto antes. Cláusula actual: 50 kilos.









Ramón Álvarez de Mon avisa sobre Nico Williams: “Es un tipo de jugador que gusta en el Madrid”


Por Bilbao no dudan que su más flamante perla será difícil de retener a mediano plazo y Ramón Álvarez de Mon apunta que el nombre de Nico Williams podría ser una más que llamativa posibilidad para el futuro del Real Madrid. Su estilo encaja de lleno con lo que se pretende en Concha Espina.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Sep 2022)

Uy... FloPer lanzando cortinas de humo tras una junta de socios... ¿Qué estará tapando?

El pasado junio Haaland era proclive a las lesiones e incompatble con Benzemá. por 60M EUR.. Y ahora, a finales de septiembre, es interesante por 180 M EUR...



xilebo dijo:


>


----------



## El chepa (29 Sep 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Creo que lo que se busca con Solari, ya lo ha dicho alguien antes, es un del Bosque. Un entrenador solvente que te pueda echar un capote en caso de que vengan mal dadas y el entrenador estrella de turno tenga que salir en globo.
> 
> No me parece mala idea, es un tío con buena imagen y madridista cabal. Le pueden poner también como coordinador de la cantera, para que tenga algo que hacer entre crisis y crisis. *O lo mismo sustituye al Buitre, del que se rumoreaba que estaba pensando dejar el cargo.*



El estrés que lleva debe ser insoportable


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Sep 2022)

Tenemos que estar atentos en el mundial a las nuevas camadas de selecciones como Camerún


----------



## Andr3ws (29 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



¡Coño! ¡Ha vuelto la china facha!


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (29 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¡Coño! ¡Ha vuelto la china facha!



y ya verás cuando vuelva melodis


----------



## Andr3ws (29 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Agradecería respuestas:
> 
> ¿Por qué VInicius no es titular en Brasil?
> ¿Es Tite antimadridista?
> ...



Es al contrario, no jugó poque en BR son madridistas. 
Nos lo devuelven en perfecto estado, no como a otros....


----------



## Andr3ws (29 Sep 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Casi que viene bien, unos días de descanso y llega sobrado al derbi



No es el Derbi, es el Clásico.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Sep 2022)

Bajas:

Ausencio. 

Váter. 


Fichajes:

Massana 

Oñeku 

Son 


Despidos procedentes:

Hazard


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Athletic quiere renovarlo cuanto antes. Cláusula actual: 50 kilos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me extraña que @Obiwanchernobil no lo haya sondeado para nuestro cluC.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Me extraña que @Obiwanchernobil no lo haya sondeado para nuestro cluC.



Nada nada, el Madrid está centrado en oñeku y massana


----------



## xilebo (29 Sep 2022)

*La historia se repite con Mariano*

El delantero hispano-dominicano no cuenta con minutos de juego, a pesar de la ausencia de Benzema en cuatro partidos. Termina contrato este verano y necesita mercado.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Athletic quiere renovarlo cuanto antes. Cláusula actual: 50 kilos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Su estilo encaja de pleno"

@Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Andr3ws (29 Sep 2022)

¡¡¡ Hala Madrid !!!


----------



## feps (29 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¡¡¡ Hala Madrid !!!


----------



## feps (29 Sep 2022)

Pero no irá a Qatar.


----------



## Roedr (29 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¡¡¡ Hala Madrid !!!



Me empieza a interesar el fútbol femenino.


----------



## Roedr (29 Sep 2022)

Haaland riéndose de nosotros en Marca. Ya le llegará el Karma.


----------



## Chichimango (29 Sep 2022)

Y el tal Raillo ofendiendo a Vini, con el apoyo del Mallorca, mientras el Madrid permanece callado. 

Entiendo que no salgan Flóper ni el Buitre, pero algún compañero suyo o algún ex-jugador del club podía salir a cagarse en los muertos del don nadie ese. Solo Neymar le defiende, tiene cojones.


----------



## Roedr (29 Sep 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Y el tal Raillo ofendiendo a Vini, con el apoyo del Mallorca, mientras el Madrid permanece callado.
> 
> Entiendo que no salgan Flóper ni el Buitre, pero algún compañero suyo o algún ex-jugador del club podía salir a cagarse en los muertos del don nadie ese. Solo Neymar le defiende, tiene cojones.



Sí, el 'centrismo' de Floren es desesperante.


----------



## feps (29 Sep 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Y el tal Raillo ofendiendo a Vini, con el apoyo del Mallorca, mientras el Madrid permanece callado.
> 
> Entiendo que no salgan Flóper ni el Buitre, pero algún compañero suyo o algún ex-jugador del club podía salir a cagarse en los muertos del don nadie ese. Solo Neymar le defiende, tiene cojones.



Que Vinicius hable en el campo. La manera más eficaz de cerrar bocas es dejar bien claro quién es el mejor.


----------



## Roedr (29 Sep 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Athletic quiere renovarlo cuanto antes. Cláusula actual: 50 kilos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo he visto sólo una vez, y me pareció casi tan paquete como su hermano.


----------



## Ritalapollera (29 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¡¡¡ Hala Madrid !!!



Buffff DIOSA

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tHE DOG. (30 Sep 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Buffff DIOSA
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Cómo no. El idiota del serbio carapedo pasando puntual a llamar diosa a un machorro con más piernas que él.

Puto imbécil qué asco das.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Sep 2022)

¿Tuchel?









Ancelotti quiere dejar el Real Madrid y Florentino Pérez tiene un favorito por si se va


Carlo Ancelotti tiene decidido cambiar de aires y el Real Madrid ya ha elegido a su sustituto.




www.elnacional.cat


----------



## Ritalapollera (30 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Cómo no. El idiota del serbio carapedo pasando puntual a llamar diosa a un machorro con más piernas que él.
> 
> Puto imbécil qué asco das.



Jojojojo JÓDETE SUBNORMAL HDLGP 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Sep 2022)

*Luka tendrá que parar entre 10 y 12 días.
*
El desgraciado de FloPer debería arremeter contra la patraña de la Nations League de la UEFA en lugar de contra la Champions League de la UEFA. El RM se va a quedar sin su mejor futbolista por haber estado haciendo el bobo en pseudoamistosos de chichinabo.









La FIFA no le pagará nada al Real Madrid por la lesión de Modric: a Croacia le sale ‘gratis’


El parón de selecciones ha tenido una mala noticia para el Real Madrid, Modric ha vuelto lesionado y se perderá los próximos partidos.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## feps (30 Sep 2022)

No parece Hazard.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Sep 2022)

*El entrenador Zlatko Dalic no tuvo nada de mano izquierda con un jugador que este septiembre cumplió los 37 años.* Le dio los 180 minutos, sin ningún tipo de cautela, y ahora el Real Madrid paga los platos rotos: "Le han exprimido". 

FloPer a lo suyo...









En el Real Madrid hay cierto enfado porque la lesión de Modric se podría haber evitado


Luka Modric regresó del parón internacional con una lesión a la altura de la cadera. Estará alrededor de 10 días de baja, por lo que se perderá mínimo dos partidos (Osasuna y Shaktar). El centrocampista trabaja para poder llegar en óptimas condiciones al clásico del 16 de octubre.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Sep 2022)

Hazard de fiesta... y FloPer a lo suyo.









Hazard pasó su tiempo libre en una discoteca belga… y las redes se preguntan quién es la mujer del vídeo


No se habla de otra cosa en Bélgica. Circula en internet un vídeo de Eden Hazard pasándoselo de maravilla esta semana en una conocida discoteca de su país. Justo antes de regresar a Madrid, tras disputar la Nations League con los diablos rojos, para después incorporarse a las órdenes de Carlo...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## geflow (30 Sep 2022)

Que cansino eres con Floper, te ha robado el novio o qué ?


----------



## feps (30 Sep 2022)

geflow dijo:


> Que cansino eres con Floper, te ha robado el novio o qué ?



El IGNORE es tu amigo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Sep 2022)

geflow dijo:


> Que cansino eres con Floper, te ha robado el novio o qué ?



Soy madridista y FloPer es el presidente del RM. Analizo su nefasta gestión.

Ruego explicaciones a porqué FloPer permite que Luka, con 37 años, juegue bolos otoñeros y vuelva lesionado.

Ruego explicaciones a porqué FloPer permite que Hazard, con 28 M EUR/Tª, esté de fiesta tras jugar un bolo otoñero y vuelva resacoso.

Si te estás insinuando en busca de pareja homosexual declino amablemente la invitación.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Sep 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Me empieza a interesar el fútbol femenino.



cuando te enteres que son lesbianos machos y te des cuenta que de femenino y de futbol no tiene nada , estaras para jubilarte


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Sep 2022)

lo mejor los comentarios


----------



## JimTonic (30 Sep 2022)

la culpa de loque pasa en la seleccion femenina de futbol es del.......tachannnnn...del Real Madriid


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (30 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¡¡¡ Hala Madrid !!!



Joder ... ésta está buena y tal ...

Quién es?

Ya sé que sois follamodelos colegiados, pero a mí estas mujeres me encantan, incluso me gusta la Sarah Connors de Terminator 2 ... con eso ya lo digo todo.



Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> cuando te enteres que son lesbianos machos y te des cuenta que de femenino y de futbol no tiene nada , estaras para jubilarte




Está buenísima, no me jodas.


----------



## Andr3ws (30 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Joder ... ésta está buena y tal ...
> 
> Quién es?
> 
> Ya sé que sois follamodelos colegiados, pero a mí estas mujeres me encantan, incluso me gusta la Sarah Connors de Terminator 2 ... con eso ya lo digo todo.



No soy yo para nada fan del futbol femenino, de hecho jamás lo veo, primero por no aceptar mierda NWO y segundo porque creo que no tiene el nivel para perder el tiempo viendolo.
Dicho lo cual, viendo el gol que precede a la foto de la muchacha (que no se como se llama), metió un golazo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Sep 2022)

geflow dijo:


> A mi me cae bien Solari, pero ojo que se marcha de México despedido habiendo dejado al América en penúltimo lugar.



Ah Solari...el que lo máximo que hizo fue golear al Melilla


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Joder ... ésta está buena y tal ...
> 
> Quién es?
> 
> ...



Esta fuertecilla...


----------



## xilebo (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## geflow (30 Sep 2022)

A mi tambien me pone burraco y es cierto que marca un golazo.

Investigando un poco he visto que se llama Athenea, 21 añitos y madridista de pro. Tiene mis bendiciones.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (30 Sep 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Esta fuertecilla...



Qué pasa, que te da miedo???


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> No soy yo para nada fan del futbol femenino, de hecho jamás lo veo, primero por no aceptar mierda NWO y segundo porque creo que no tiene el nivel para perder el tiempo viendolo.
> Dicho lo cual, viendo el gol que precede a la foto de la muchacha (que no se como se llama), metió un golazo.



Esa piba tiene más fútbol que Vinicius. 

Cambio de género y cambio de cromos: La piba al 1er equipo y Vinicius con las pibas.


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Sep 2022)

Aprended.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Sep 2022)

*HALA, MADRID, HIJOS, DE PUTA*

No lo digo yo, lo dice la RAE


----------



## Dr.Muller (30 Sep 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Cómo no. El idiota del serbio carapedo pasando puntual a llamar diosa a un machorro con más piernas que él.
> 
> Puto imbécil qué asco das.


----------



## feps (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Gorrión (30 Sep 2022)

Al que publicite aquí mierda del fútbol femenino se va ir al ignore del tirón.

Hoy ya van a caer 2.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Sep 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Hoy ya van a caer 2.



2 pajas?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¡¡¡ Hala Madrid !!!



Polvo del 15....


----------



## Andr3ws (30 Sep 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Polvo del 15....



Mientras unos por ahí atras que si ¡Hala, Madrid! lleva tilde o no... 

Gays detected. Alarma, Alarma.....


----------



## spam (30 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Tuchel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pone que es Tuchel. A mí me gustaría, pero no sé si el entorno y la canallesca no se lo llevarían por delante a la primera...
También pone que Nagelsmann está cuestionado en el Bayern, y es otro buen entrenador, pero que no sé si tendrían el cuajo para resistir aquí...


----------



## Roedr (30 Sep 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> cuando te enteres que son lesbianos machos y te des cuenta que de femenino y de futbol no tiene nada , estaras para jubilarte



hehe seguro que tienes razón. Pero luego lloriquean como niñitas, mirar el ridículo que han montado con la subvencionada selección femenina de fútbol. Tías para lo que quieren, marimachos para lo que quieren.


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Mr. Pwnage (30 Sep 2022)

¿Qué credibilidad dais a esto?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Brutal... de lo mejor del año.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Sep 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> ¿Qué credibilidad dais a esto?



Lo de Benzemá está cantado... lo de Vinicius es un chiste de muy mal gusto.


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (30 Sep 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Lo de Benzemá está cantado... lo de Vinicius es un chiste de muy mal gusto.



Y Messi??


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Y Messi??



Messi la Tª pasada no hizo nada de nada... a nivel colectivo ganó la Ligue 1. Es un buen jugador sin más... ha tenido buenas rachas pero siempre con la ayuda de árbitros y de rivales sumisos. 

En los años 80 se habría retirado en cuanto le hubieran hecho una entrada fuerte... en los 90 las defensas no le habrían permitido hacer diagonales conduciendo el balón....


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Oct 2022)

Ni un sólo rostro pálido entre los potenciales fichajes del RM según la prensa Florentinista


----------



## feps (1 Oct 2022)

Qué importante es fichar a alguien que realmente sienta con pasión la historia que va a defender, para algún día poder formar parte de ella.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Qué importante es fichar a alguien que realmente sienta con pasión la historia que va a defender, para algún día poder formar parte de ella.



el DIA QUE una portera de futbol femenino salte como hacia BETO que media 1,77 ...


----------



## feps (1 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el DIA QUE una portera de futbol femenino salte como hacia BETO que media 1,77 ...



La fuerza física de un hombre es superior a la de una mujer. No son equiparables.

Por cierto, se nota que no viste jugar a Miguel Ángel (1,74).


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> La fuerza física de un hombre es superior a la de una mujer. No son equiparables.
> 
> Por cierto, se nota que no viste jugar a Miguel Ángel (1,74).



LAS DE VOLEyball son altas


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> La fuerza física de un hombre es superior a la de una mujer. No son equiparables.
> 
> Por cierto, se nota que no viste jugar a Miguel Ángel (1,74).



O a Ablanedo.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> LAS DE VOLEyball son altas









Semenova.









Semenova, la ‘Barnumizing del basket’


En la historia del baloncesto femenino no ha habido mayor diferencia que la de Uliana Semenova, ese maravilloso monstruo venido de Rusia que impresionó al planeta en la década de los setenta y ochenta.




www.vavel.com


----------



## Silluzollope (1 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ni un sólo rostro pálido entre los potenciales fichajes del RM según la prensa Florentinista
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1210955
> Ver archivo adjunto 1210956



¿El as prensa florentinista? Eres más tonto aún de lo que pareces.


----------



## feps (1 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> ¿El as prensa florentinista? Eres más tonto aún de lo que pareces.



Como no leo a quien contestas, te recuerdo que siempre puedes usar el IGNORE.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## feps (1 Oct 2022)

El relevo está listo en el Madrid. La nueva generación ha de recoger el testigo de quienes muy pronto se marcharán. 









El Real Madrid no cometerá el mismo error garrafal que el PSG: el futuro pasa por Vinicius y Rodrygo


No hay semana sin estrépito en París. Tras la detención de un extrabajador del club por espionaje, ahora ha sido Luis Campos el encargado de echar más leña al fuego. Apuntando directamente a Nasser Al-Khelaïfi por "equivocarse" en 2017 fichando a Neymar y Mbappé al mismo tiempo.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (1 Oct 2022)

spam dijo:


> Pone que es Tuchel. A mí me gustaría, pero no sé si el entorno y la canallesca no se lo llevarían por delante a la primera...
> También pone que Nagelsmann está cuestionado en el Bayern, y es otro buen entrenador, pero que no sé si tendrían el cuajo para resistir aquí...



Nalgaman tiene pinta de ser el típico gilipollas pizarrero que aquí se comerían en cuanto le diera por decir que no se pueden dar pases con el exterior o cualquier otra cosa que se le ocurra.

Tuchel no lo parece, pero el año pasado lo fue.


----------



## spam (1 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Nalgaman tiene pinta de ser el típico gilipollas pizarrero que aquí se comerían en cuanto le diera por decir que no se pueden dar pases con el exterior o cualquier otra cosa que se le ocurra.
> 
> Tuchel no lo parece, pero el año pasado lo fue.



Un poco panenkita sabihondo si que parece Nagelsmann


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Oct 2022)

Modric lesionado..la oportunidad para ceballovic....digo Ceballos


----------



## Andr3ws (1 Oct 2022)

Más de la musa Madridista.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## xilebo (1 Oct 2022)

*770 M€ a votación*

La Junta Directiva del Real Madrid somete a la aprobación de los socios representantes las cuentas de la temporada pasada y la previsión de gastos para esta campaña


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Oct 2022)

Ojito al partido trampa con el Osasuna hoy, ya se sabe que tras los parones de selecciones cuesta volver a enganchar otra vez con la rutina de la liga y los navarricos tendrán barra libre para zurrar de lo lindo.


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Oct 2022)

Ha tocado homilía.


----------



## filets (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## filets (2 Oct 2022)

"NADAL-FEDERER o NADAL-DJOKOVIC se han enfrentado más de 50 VECES en 15 AÑOS" 
"En el fútbol... el REAL MADRID se ha medido al LIVERPOOL solo 9 VECES en 60 AÑOS"


----------



## filets (2 Oct 2022)

Florentino: "Han subido los precios de suscripción para ver el fútbol a los espectadores en los últimos años. Hemos perdido aficionados y cada vez cobran más a los que se quedan. Convirtiendo un producto popular en uno de lujo". "Algo hacen muy bien en EEUU y muy mal en Europa".


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Oct 2022)

Joder, es que tiene razón.


----------



## feps (2 Oct 2022)

Florentino también habrá comentado que las entradas en el Allianz Arena cuestan la tercera parte que en el Bernabéu, supongo.


----------



## _Suso_ (2 Oct 2022)

Chicos hoy llevo 46 años siendo madridista, ya estoy viejuno


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Chicos hoy llevo 46 años siendo madridista, ya estoy viejuno




¡feliz cumpleaños!

toma , para que te compres algo :


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Oct 2022)

Courtois lesionado.


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Chicos hoy llevo 46 años siendo madridista, ya estoy viejuno



Feliz dìa, compañero.


----------



## Agente Coulson (2 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Florentino también habrá comentado que las entradas en el Allianz Arena cuestan la tercera parte que en el Bernabéu, supongo.



Si el Bernabéu está siempre lleno, hace bien en tener precios elevados.

De todos modos, de lo que se habla aquí es de los espectadores que siguen los partidos a distancia.


----------



## Th89 (2 Oct 2022)

Bidentino tiene razón en muchas cosas, pero calla en otras.

A mí irme a ver un partido del Madrid me supone dejarme como 300 pavos fácil entre viaje, hospedaje si me quedo y por supuesto entrada. Y eso viéndolo en el gallinero.

El Bernabéu está secuestrado por langostos y sus hijos que van como si fueran al puto teatro.


----------



## feps (2 Oct 2022)

Florentino habla de la pérdida de afición por los elevados precios. En España el fútbol tanto televisivo como en el campo, se ha convertido en un artículo de lujo. ¿Se sorprende alguien de que cada vez más gente joven no pase por caja?


----------



## feps (2 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> El Bernabéu está secuestrado por langostos y sus hijos que van como si fueran al puto teatro.



Para grabarlo en piedra.


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Florentino: "Han subido los precios de suscripción para ver el fútbol a los espectadores en los últimos años. Hemos perdido aficionados y cada vez cobran más a los que se quedan. Convirtiendo un producto popular en uno de lujo". "Algo hacen muy bien en EEUU y muy mal en Europa".



Mis diecs a Flopper.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (2 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Chicos hoy llevo 46 años siendo madridista, ya estoy viejuno



¡¡¡A celebrarlo, goder!!!


----------



## Th89 (2 Oct 2022)

No vuelvo a ponerme un partido del City.

Es ver al puto Haaland arrastrar el rabo cada día de partido y maldecir hasta en arameo que eligieran a la rata y no al vikingo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (2 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Joder, es que tiene razón.



Es que además, tampoco hay que ser detective privado para verlo, la ACB se la cargaron entre otras cosas por cerrarla para el común de los mortales, ya que ni los que habíamos jugado toda la vida y la veíamos estábamos dispuestos a pagar.

Es más, sale más barato ver NBA que ACB.


----------



## Paobas (2 Oct 2022)

Está el City poniéndole el culo al United como un bebedero de patos


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (2 Oct 2022)

Madre mía Haaland, y parecía tonto cuando un experto decía en el hilo que era más o menos igual de bueno que Afonso Alves.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (2 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Chicos hoy llevo 46 años siendo madridista, ya estoy viejuno



Felicidades Suso


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2022)

Se está poniendo ciego el rubio contra el united, madre mía.


----------



## The Replicant (2 Oct 2022)

6 - 3

juego, set y partido

taluecs


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> No vuelvo a ponerme un partido del City.
> 
> Es ver al puto Haaland arrastrar el rabo cada día de partido y maldecir hasta en arameo que eligieran a la rata y no al vikingo.



es que el puesto de 9 ya estaba cubierto,Haaland no iba a venir a venir para ser suplente

en fin


----------



## Roedr (2 Oct 2022)

Amancio nuevo Presidente de Honor. Parece la secuencia lógica. ¿Qué os parece?.


----------



## feps (2 Oct 2022)

Lunin titular: me alegro por él. Ojalá pueda jugar un par de partidos. O empieza a jugar pronto, probablemente cedido en otro equipo, o se echará a perder. Es un pedazo de portero.


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (2 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> hola, ¿ un enlace para ver el partido? Gracias



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct....pirlotv.fr/&usg=AOvVaw0NSLM7RWohcqPqbpUnGdcU o similares; elitegol, rojadirecta.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Oct 2022)

Bueno, pues realmadridtv en su versión internacional acaba de emitir un pequeño video homenaje a Freddy Rincón. De verdad.

@Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Woden (2 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> 6 - 3
> 
> juego, set y partido
> 
> taluecs



Menudo bestiajo es Haaland, no entiendo que Floper se flipara con una tortuga moronegra en vez de ir a full a por el übermensch furgolístico que el vikingo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (2 Oct 2022)

Poco se habla de que le hemos causado daños cerebrales al Liverpool. Otro empate para consolidarse en mitad de la tabla.

Todo porque Militao los rozó en un córner.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Oct 2022)

Éste era el hombre. Vini por izquierda, la bestia noruega de 9 y KB surtiéndolo de balones.


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## cebollo (2 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Amancio nuevo Presidente de Honor. Parece la secuencia lógica. ¿Qué os parece?.



Me parece bien, el problema será después de Amancio. Yo no pondría de presidente a ninguno que no hubiera ganado la Copa de Europa. Los Camacho- Santillana - Butragueño... yo creo que no valen. 

En unos años podría ser Zidane si no está entrenando.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lunin titular: me alegro por él. Ojalá pueda jugar un par de partidos. O empieza a jugar pronto, probablemente cedido en otro equipo, o se echará a perder. Es un pedazo de portero.



Me da que hoy no ganamos y nuestra porteria no acaba a cero.


----------



## .⁝. (2 Oct 2022)

Haaland es un mestizo Sami, no es noruego y mucho menos un Vikingo. Un Madridista, como todos los Burbujos, es un hediondo _untermensch_ simiiforme latino MENA, no es „blanco“ y mucho menos un Vikingo. Sigh.

El equipo de los _buenos_ y de los _vencedores_ conseguirá a su ídolo bastardo Sami para transformarlo en su nueva _vedette_, su nuevo Penaldo. Su Jeque Pere$ satisfará los deseos del mentecato madrilerdo. Mira a los madridistas, Mau Maudridistas, meneando sus hediondas _infracarnes_ latinas MENA, cual avieso Penaldo, y provistos de caretas de Figo, su otro ídolo judío-gitano portugués.

La Farsa de los (((Mass Media))) y del Penal Madrid continúa a través del eterno (((madrilerdo))) errante. Los madridistas subversivos todavía creen que no descubrimos toda su Farsa y Manipulación mediáticas, LOL. Son tan irrisorios como aquellos que quieren mantener viva la farsa del _Holocuento_. 

*La Farsa o Far$a madridista del Var$a continúa.*



























MAU-MAUDRIDISTAS Mantero Manteros ANTIFA LGBT BLM
HalaL Magreb HalaL Madrid Mena MENAS Moronegro Moronegros Madrilerdos 
Judíos-Moros Magrebíes MauMaudrilerdos MauMaudridioten Madridioten 
Madridi$ten Antifanten AnarcoGuarros Garrapatas Mass Media
Fecal Mandril Real Emirato de Madridistán MandriLgbtqi Putal Madrid
Ultras Moronegros Ultras Gitanomoros Ultras Mau-Maudrid
ADN Madridista: padre negro homosexual mantero y madrilerdo​


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Me parece bien, el problema será después de Amancio. Yo no pondría de presidente a ninguno que no hubiera ganado la Copa de Europa. Los Camacho- Santillana - Butragueño... yo creo que no valen.
> 
> En unos años podría ser Zidane si no está entrenando.



Eso digo yo. Todos los de los 80 tienen un estatus de semidioses pero nunca llegaron a lo mas alto. No se si habeis tenido la oportunidad de escuchar a Isidoro San Jose, futbolista mediocre en una epoca mediocre, pero prepotente y engreido hasta decir basta. Una de sus pavadas mas habituales en radio era sacar pecho de que el fifa world player Alvaro Morata salio de su escuela de futbol. Yo votaria a Mijatovic o a Roberto Carlos antes que al raro de Cidán, pero teniendo en cuenta que ninguno de ellos los trajo Florencio, no la oleran.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Me parece bien, el problema será después de Amancio. Yo no pondría de presidente a ninguno que no hubiera ganado la Copa de Europa. Los Camacho- Santillana - Butragueño... yo creo que no valen.



Pirri ganó la CE en 1966 y fue santo y seña del madridismo como quince años.

También colaboró con la etapa de Lorenzo Sanz y no sé si eso cuenta en su contra.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No se si habeis tenido la oportunidad de escuchar a Isidoro San Jose, futbolista mediocre en una epoca mediocre









Paco. En este foro a jugadores con esos bigotes se les dice Paco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, pues realmadridtv en su versión internacional acaba de emitir un pequeño video homenaje a Freddy Rincón. De verdad.
> 
> @Obiwanchernobil



Aún no se ponen de acuerdo para para el partido homenaje, esperemos que lo arreglen pronto, freedy era una leyenda en el Madrid.


----------



## feps (2 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Me da que hoy no ganamos y nuestra porteria no acaba a cero.



Dependerá de cómo defienda el equipo mucho más que del portero. El parón de selecciones suele pasarle factura al Madrid, sobre todo porque Osasuna saldrá a morder. Si salen dormidos, pueden perder.


----------



## Roedr (2 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Me parece bien, el problema será después de Amancio. Yo no pondría de presidente a ninguno que no hubiera ganado la Copa de Europa. Los Camacho- Santillana - Butragueño... yo creo que no valen.
> 
> En unos años podría ser Zidane si no está entrenando.



También podría ser alguna figura histórica del baloncesto.


----------



## feps (2 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Pirri ganó la CE en 1966 y fue santo y seña del madridismo como quince años.
> 
> También colaboró con la etapa de Lorenzo Sanz y no sé si eso cuenta en su contra.



Yo creo que no juega en su contra. Simplemente Amancio es mayor, y creo que siguen un orden de edad. El siguiente será Pirri. Ojalá vivan ambos muchos años. Después de Pirri me imagino a Santillana, y después ya a alguien de la Quinta del Buitre, probablemente el propio Butragueño.


----------



## feps (2 Oct 2022)

*Lunin; Carvajal, Rüdiger, Alaba, Mendy; Tchouaméni, Ceballos, Kroos; Rodrygo, Vinicius y Benzema.*

Ganamos. Buenas noches.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Paco. En este foro a jugadores con esos bigotes se les dice Paco.



Ahi tenia un aire a Freddie Mercury.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Este tío es subnormal.. ¿cómo se le ocurre desprestigiar la competición que ha hecho grande al RM?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> "NADAL-FEDERER o NADAL-DJOKOVIC se han enfrentado más de 50 VECES en 15 AÑOS"
> "En el fútbol... el REAL MADRID se ha medido al LIVERPOOL solo 9 VECES en 60 AÑOS"



Este tío es subnormal.. ¿cómo se le ocurre comparar el puto tenis y los cientos de torneos que se juegan con la Copa de Europa?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Florentino: "Han subido los precios de suscripción para ver el fútbol a los espectadores en los últimos años. Hemos perdido aficionados y cada vez cobran más a los que se quedan. Convirtiendo un producto popular en uno de lujo". "Algo hacen muy bien en EEUU y muy mal en Europa".



Este tío es retrasado mental... ¿cómo se le ocurre comparar la mierda de la gestión de las franquicias yanquis con las competiciones europeas?

Si tanto le gustan los EE.UU. que se vaya allí y monte una puta franquicia de fútbol en Michigan.


----------



## qbit (2 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Chicos hoy llevo 46 años siendo madridista, ya estoy viejuno



Pues serás el más veterano del foro. Enhorabuena.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2022)

Tenemos caso cmaavinga parece, en el banquillo y Ceballos titular


----------



## qbit (2 Oct 2022)

Si el presidente ha de ser alguien campeón de Europa, entonces... va a estar difícil elegir.


----------



## xilebo (2 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Chicos hoy llevo 46 años siendo madridista, ya estoy viejuno



Feliz cumpleaños Susoooo!!!!! como deseo habras pedido la victoria del madrid ante osasuna


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tenemos caso cmaavinga parece, en el banquillo y Ceballos titular



Claramente, ya ha conocido los tugurios de la capital, es joven y ha descubierto que le gusta más una espicha que a Juanele los cubatas.
Necesitamos un Pater o un Chousen Guan que le agarre de la pechera y le ponga las cosas claras.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Oct 2022)

Spoiler: psss.. amego









g24 – THEGENTLECLASS







thegentleclass.com


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Claramente, ya ha conocido los tugurios de la capital, es joven y ha descubierto que le gusta más una espicha que a Juanele los cubatas.
> Necesitamos un Pater o un Chousen Guan que le agarre de la pechera y le ponga las cosas claras.



V 2.0 ?


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

Yo lo estoy pasando mal por el césped,con lo verde y hermoso que está ahora y estos animales se lo van a cargar con sus jueguecitos


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Oct 2022)

a ver cuanto dura el ceset nuevo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2022)

el ceballos este, va de director de orquesta por el campo?


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Chicos hoy llevo 46 años siendo madridista, ya estoy viejuno


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2022)

El abde del osasuna es el mena del barsa?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El abde del osasuna es el mena del barsa?



el mismo,amego tu sigarro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El abde del osasuna es el mena del barsa?



Es nuestro gran jugador catalano-magrebi.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Buenas noches. ¿ Algún forero sería tan amable de aportar un enlace para poder ver el partido? Gracias de antemano.



Te lo cito a ver si te pueden ayudar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2022)

Necesitamos piernas frescas mamadous


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Buenas noches. ¿ Algún forero sería tan amable de aportar un enlace para poder ver el partido? Gracias de antemano.





Spoiler: linqu









» Real Madrid vs Osasuna En Vivo | LaLiga | J-7


Ver Real Madrid vs Osasuna en vivo y gratis por internet




www.rojadirectaenvivo.club








PD: mejor si usas VPN


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Oct 2022)

Vinicius ya ha hecho el ridículo 4 veces en 13 minutos:

- Intento de irse del defensa dejando pasar el balón por debajo de las piernas
- Ha pisado un balón y se ha caído
- Estando solo le han robado el balón cual carterista a un borracho
- Intentando dar un pase ha pegado un balonazo a un defensa

Es nefasto..


----------



## Forenski (2 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Spoiler: linqu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias. No uso y por eso no encuentro nada que tire. Se agradece de todas formas


----------



## xilebo (2 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es nuestro gran jugador catalano-magrebi.



Es mas magrebi que catalan


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Buenas noches. ¿ Algún forero sería tan amable de aportar un enlace para poder ver el partido? Gracias de antemano.



Cuchillo de palo te lo puso más arriba


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Gracias. No uso y por eso no encuentro nada que tire. Se agradece de todas formas



hay mogollón de VPNs gratuitas, yo las uso sólo mientras veo fúrgol


----------



## Lake (2 Oct 2022)

Gracias al amego por el lin ...
Veo a Osasuna tiktokeando sin complejos en campo madridista , todo lo malo se pega... aunque tampoco hay físico para mucho más . La cosa es que el Madrid hace lo mismo con los potentes morlacos que tiene. Falta de ambición ? ...


----------



## Forenski (2 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Cuchillo de palo te lo puso más arriba



Es verdad, joder no me había fijado. Muchas gracias a ti y a @Cuchillo de palo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2022)

CAPASAO?
REPENTINITIS EN LA GRADAC


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2022)

Espera que empiezan las infartos espontaneos


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> CAPASAO?
> REPENTINITIS EN LA GRADAC



Todas las jornadas hay alguna
La nueba normalidac


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

Y Ancelotti por qué se hace ese corte de pelo de malotillo? Se le ha olvidado que tiene más de 60 palos? 

Bueno,a ver si empiezo a fijarme en el partido


----------



## Tadeus (2 Oct 2022)

Venga no me jodas, otra vez?


----------



## Th89 (2 Oct 2022)

Es impresionante como se las arreglan para no decir que uno ha infartado.

Qué asco de época me ha tocado vivir.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Oct 2022)

Acojonante que se pare un partido porque a un espectador (que se recupere pronto) le da un jamacuco..

Puta mierda

Puta Agenda 2030


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2022)

INSOLACIÓNX A LAS 21:30


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Oct 2022)

mañacos escupidores


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Oct 2022)

A Vini no le van a dar ni una a favor.


----------



## xilebo (2 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> INSOLACIÓNX A LAS 21:30



Hoy ha hecho mucha calo en Madrid


----------



## fachacine (2 Oct 2022)

Estos son los partidos en que Ceballos tiene que demostrar que sabe llevar la manija. Y Camavinga tiene que jugar más joder


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2022)

pues el osa jugándole de tu a tu al RM


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Oct 2022)

Acojonante lo de este tío... se tira al suelo de culo simulando una falta y corta un pase de Kroos..


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Oct 2022)

joder....


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Oct 2022)

Bien chufli


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Acojonante lo de este tío... se tira al suelo de culo simulando una falta y corta un pase de Kroos..
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212783



me congratula ver que no soy el único que sigue dándole asco este puto piscinero de los cojones


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

El partido durará lo que le dure el físico al Batasuna.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> El partido durará lo que le dure el físico al Batasuna.



es el guión clásico de este RM... el rival está 75 minutos llegando (y no materializando)... y el madric en los últimos 5 min te hace el golito, y pa casa con los 3 puntos


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Oct 2022)

no me gusta le madrid. no hay claridad. no hay esquema


----------



## Chichimango (2 Oct 2022)

Estamos pelín encarajotaos, eh.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2022)

¿os mola que los entrenadores estén con paco-chándal, como el jagoba?


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

Juega Benzema y la máquina ya no carbura...


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

¿Qué cojones ha pitado ahí?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Oct 2022)

Da por el culo ver un partido así. Puta liga de mierda


----------



## Lake (2 Oct 2022)

Parece que no se enteran que gana el que mete gol , no el que tiene la posesión más tiempo . La consigna ha sido clara , no se sabe muy bien por qué , quizá tienen pavor del "poderoso" juego osasunista


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Oct 2022)

No se como a Floren siendo tan mirado para la imagen, se le escapo fichar a un innombrable para el equipo. Que se vuelva al Betis.


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿os mola que los entrenadores estén con paco-chándal, como el jagoba?



Siempre, de hecho me parece ridículo que vayan con el terno de 5000 pavos pisando el céspet


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

Piscinicius revoluciona todos los partidos, eso no se le puede negar. Vaya rematazo de Benzemá.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Oct 2022)

Mecagüendios, que no lo quieran hacer bonito hasta ir ganando. 
y Benzema con la espinilla


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

Con el techo cubierto y el marcador 360 eso tiene que ser una pasada,que pena que vayan más lentos que el caballo del malo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2022)

El caballos ese es un minundis, normal que ninguna marca le anncie en sus botas.


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> no me gusta le madrid. no hay claridad. no hay esquema



Iba a hacer un chiste con lo de la claridad y tal, pero me contendré.


----------



## Chichimango (2 Oct 2022)

Uffff 

Si entra esa, es la contra del año.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2022)

Recordad que la bolsa escrotal debe permanecer a temperatura ambiente.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Oct 2022)

cuantos chicles se mete carlettto por partido?. son chicles no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2022)

La bolsa escrotal debe estar a unos 35 grados internos independientemente de la temperatura exterior.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> cuantos chicles se mete carlettto por partido?. son chicles no?


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

Menudo churrazo de Vinicius...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Pericoburbujista (2 Oct 2022)

gol de Vinicio....


----------



## Señor Moscoso (2 Oct 2022)

Gol de O Rei Vini como los de antes


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Oct 2022)

Lo va a anular


----------



## xilebo (2 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1212813



Goooool de madrid, vinicius


----------



## HArtS (2 Oct 2022)

Gol del Madrid!


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Oct 2022)

Ah, pues no
Gaaaaaaalllll


----------



## HArtS (2 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Lo va a anular



Tiene pinta que cobrarán fuera de juego.


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

Vaya cantata del portero..jajajaja

gaaaaaaaaaaaal


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2022)

Qué papel higiénico usáis?, Doble capa o triple?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (2 Oct 2022)

Imagen del gol de vinicio remitida desde el VAR:


----------



## Narwhal (2 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Lo va a anular



¿Por qué???????????????????


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2022)

joder, hoy es todo paco... hasta el mierdagol del "psicinas de chocolate"


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Oct 2022)

A ver si me n la segunda parte van los del Osasuna como pollo sin cabeza y les caen cuatro golpes. Por Blancos de mierda!


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Oct 2022)

Golito de Vini.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

Salvo que hayan vuelto a cambiar el reglamento este año de alguna manera a mi me parece claro que los dos del Madrid adelantados en la jugada influían,si los quitas el portero no se traga ese gol...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Oct 2022)

por que no es offfffsaid?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Qué papel higiénico usáis?, Doble capa o triple?



doble, a veces perfumado


----------



## Chichimango (2 Oct 2022)

Pues ha sido potra, pero el gol nos viene de puta madre porque estaba el Madrid con el típico día tonto.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Oct 2022)

Manda huevos que haga un pase pésimo y acabe en gol...

Ahora los ignorantes le encumbrarán...

Qué pena


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Qué papel higiénico usáis?, Doble capa o triple?



Con la mano vale,India style


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Oct 2022)

Buen cerdo ceballos ! Bien


----------



## Narwhal (2 Oct 2022)

Joder con la leña que le han dado al Madrid y que la primera tarjeta se la tenga que llevar Ceballos......................


----------



## Lomo Plateado (2 Oct 2022)

Los ruegos más curiosos de los socios del Real Madrid - MarcaTV


La asamblea de socios del Real Madrid dejó momentos, ruegos y preguntas muy curiosos por parte de sus participantes




videos.marca.com






Garrulismo TOP


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2022)

Yo considero que el papel higiénico de doble capa es insuficiente para esos días especiales que tenemos los hombres, eso días en los que la cagalera hace acto de aparición que ahora además con la entrada del frío ocurre con cierta frecuencia.


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> por que no es offfffsaid?



Imagino que habrán valorado si había intencionalidad de jugar la pelota, o al no llegar se considera tiro a puerta sin intervención. Vaya ustec a saber.


----------



## HArtS (2 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Salvo que hayan vuelto a cambiar el reglamento este año



Este gol entra en esas zonas grises de la "interpretación".

Quizá el árbitro pensó que Rudiger y Benzema están adelantados pero no tocan el balón y no estorban la visión del portero.


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Manda huevos que haga un pase pésimo y acabe en gol...
> 
> Ahora los ignorantes le encumbrarán...
> 
> Qué pena



El cortisol mata mas que el tabaco. Ojo pues, no te vaya a entrar una repentinitis cómo al vacuno del Bernabéu de hoy.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Oct 2022)

Venga, a mear, coger algo de la nevera o bajar el perro


----------



## Edu.R (2 Oct 2022)

Si Rudiger está en fuera de juego se puede discutir la jugada, si no, no hay nada que discutir.

Aun estando en fuera de juego, me da que está demasiado lejos del balón, pero vaya, que ya hablarán del arbitraje .

Primera parte normal, el Osasuna valiente y jugando sus bazas, no hay que bajar la guardia.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Joder con la leña que le han dado al Madrid y que la primera tarjeta se la tenga que llevar Ceballos......................



coño, es que era tarjeta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2022)

No obstante yo usaba el escotex de doble capa, pero me cambié al Foxy de triple capa, desde entonces todo es mejor, es un papel higiénico premiun de calidad superior, de esta manera los días de cagalera no serán un problema


----------



## HArtS (2 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> por que no es offfffsaid?



No estorban la visión del portero y no tocan el balón, es decir no intervienen.

Pero esto es un tema de criterio e interpretación, otro podría decir que sí intervienen.


----------



## Scardanelli (2 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> por que no es offfffsaid?



Rudiger está a tomar por culo del balón. Influye en la jugada lo mismo que yo en mi casa...


----------



## xilebo (2 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Imagen del gol de vinicio remitida desde el VAR:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2022)

Además el papel higiénico Foxy de triple capa es súper absorbente lo que hace que sea nuestro amigo ideal para tener un rollo a mano en la mesilla para las autorociadas nocturnas.


----------



## HArtS (2 Oct 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil Recomienda papel higiénico. Bebí cerveza de 7.3 y ando mareado, quizá necesite papel.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2022)

El papel higiénico Foxy se presenta en formato de 4 rollos por 99 céntimos de euro y de 16 rollos por 2,49 céntimos de euro, lo que equivale a un ahorro considerable.

Estos precios son los de venta recomendada en los supermercados del grupo IFA de UDACO.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (2 Oct 2022)

A ver si quitan a Isco, que ha vuelto en forma de Cani


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2022)

Ya sale la jaca


----------



## Forenski (2 Oct 2022)

Puede que Vini no sea el delantero más efectivo del mundo ante una clara situación de gol, pero tiene la extraordinaria virtud de tener una efectividad altísima para materializar goles cuando no existe ocasión manifiesta. Halaaaa Madrid!!!!!


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Chicos hoy llevo 46 años siendo madridista, ya estoy viejuno



Enhorabuena Suso! Yo soy un poquito más joven siendo del Madrid desde la temporada 79-80 (liga y Copa del Rey ante el Castilla el filial en el Bernabéu).
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Oct 2022)

Estos 45' evidencian lo que el RM sin Modric y sin Casemiro. Un equipo ramplón.

- Vinicus es un petardo digno de las Fallas de Valencia.
- Rodrygo es un buen revulsivo, nunca titular.
- Tchouamení está a 14 años luz de Casemiro, tanto en ataque como en defensa
- Ceballos es un petardo


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Rudiger está a tomar por culo del balón. Influye en la jugada lo mismo que yo en mi casa...



Habría que definir con pelos y señales que se entiende por influir...porque el portero está atento hasta el último momento al remate de uno de los dos,y ya cuando se tira a por el balón lo hace tarde por eso...


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Estos 45' evidencian lo que el RM sin Modric y sin Casemiro. Un equipo ramplón.
> 
> - Vinicus es un petardo digno de las Fallas de Valencia.
> - Rodrygo es un buen revulsivo, nunca titular.
> ...




Yo me haría una cuenta nueva porque me da la sensación de que te lee la mitad de la gente que hay por aquí...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2022)

Vosotros utilizáis el vide?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (2 Oct 2022)

Lo que no se es por qué los que quieren anular este gol no piden anular el de la décima de Ramos, que hice yo amago de rematar de cabeza desde el bar.


----------



## HArtS (2 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> porque el portero está atento hasta el último momento al remate de uno de los dos



Ninguno de los dos la iba a tocar porque ambos estaban en fuera de juego. El portero debió tener presente eso.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Ninguno de los dos la iba a tocar porque ambos estaban en fuera de juego. El portero debió tener presente eso.



Uff   no lo veo...


----------



## _Suso_ (2 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo me haría una cuenta nueva porque me da la sensación de que te lee la mitad de la gente que hay por aquí...



Con quién hablas?


----------



## 11kjuan (2 Oct 2022)

Yo no uso papel higiénico.

Uso una esponja.

El ahorro es brutal y te deja el año fresco y limpio.


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Oct 2022)

En DAZN Alemania están poniendo el resumen del Angers-Olympique de Marsella y parece un solteros contra casados o un partido femenino. Vaya paquetes… así está, el campo medio vacío. Vaya liga la Franchute.


----------



## HArtS (2 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Uff   no lo veo...



Pienso que el portero podía ver si Benzema o Rudiger estaban en fuera de juego- Debió pensar que no iban a tocar el balón porque anularían la jugada.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Con quién hablas?



Con el odiador número 1 de Florentino Pérez


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Con quién hablas?



Y tu?


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Yo no uso papel higiénico.
> 
> Uso una esponja.
> 
> El ahorro es brutal y te deja el año fresco y limpio.



Ahorras papel pero gastas agua...

Porque usarás agua


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Oct 2022)

Todo anuncios de coches eléctricos. Qué asco, madre!


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL  de los etarras


----------



## Pericoburbujista (2 Oct 2022)

Gol de un pureta del Putasuna....


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vosotros utilizáis el vide?



para cagar


----------



## HArtS (2 Oct 2022)

Cagada en defensa.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2022)

goooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllazo


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

El hijo de perra este siempre nos marca.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Oct 2022)

Pues se acabaron las tontadas


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Oct 2022)

Gol 100% PACO. También vale. 

A remar…


----------



## Pericoburbujista (2 Oct 2022)

El viejales ha tenido otra....


----------



## fachacine (2 Oct 2022)

Muy bien los cambios, muy mal partido de Ceballos y Tchouameni


----------



## Chichimango (2 Oct 2022)

Al que tiene el balón hay que presionarle, joder.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2022)

el osa perdonando


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Oct 2022)

Mendy pide banquillo.


----------



## Dave Bowman (2 Oct 2022)

fútbol de quilates. Un día más, un año más.


----------



## Th89 (2 Oct 2022)

Cambios antes del 80.

Pedid un deseo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

Jugar con Benzema es un lastre,aporta muchísimo más Rodrygo jugando ahí...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Cambios antes del 80.
> 
> Pedid un deseo.



Que no entre hazard nunca mas...
No, mejor, que Curtua no nos falte nunca mas


----------



## Forenski (2 Oct 2022)

Otro partido encajando gol. Sin dejar la portería en blanco de vez en cuando, es muy complicado ganar títulos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Que no entre hazard nunca mas...
> No, mejor, que Curtua no nos falte nunca mas



Esa tampoco la paraba Courtois


----------



## Pericoburbujista (2 Oct 2022)

El Amego está espesito, espesito....


----------



## Chichimango (2 Oct 2022)

Es difícil cuando no hay un solo jugador a su nivel.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (2 Oct 2022)

Este finde he tenido catequesis del crio dos bautizos y un cumpleaños cada uno en una ciudad distinta, y ahora este partido, qué inyustisia...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esa tampoco la paraba Courtois



Ya no es solo lo que pare, yo estoy seguro que un atacante si sabe que esta Curtua esta condicionado, como cuando un pivot se siente intimidado ante un buen taponador y tira nervioso hasta un tiro comodo, amen de la colocacion de la defensa y la tranquilidad que le transmite a esta


----------



## Lake (2 Oct 2022)

El Madrid enrabietado , parece que se olvidan las consignas de tocar y tocar . No se si será bueno el ímpetu mamadou por encima de todo .


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ya no es solo lo que pare, yo estoy seguro que un atacante si sabe que esta Curtua esta condicionado, como cuando un pivot se siente intimidado ante un buen taponador y tira nervioso hasta un tiro comodo, amen de la colocacion de la defensa y la tranquilidad que le transmite a esta



Que pongan a Eddy Tavares


----------



## Chichimango (2 Oct 2022)

Árbitro tocawebos...


----------



## Manero (2 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> por que no es offfffsaid?



Pues porque va de blanco, a cualquier otro equipo le anulan ese gol porque desde el momento en que Rudiger hace intención de ir a por el balón está interviniendo en la jugada y por lo tanto es fuera de juego.

El Madrid juega con otras reglas desde su fundación, pocas Champions y Ligas lleva para tanta ayuda recibida.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Oct 2022)

Benzema, Benzema….
Entre eso y las putas selecciones ….


----------



## Lake (2 Oct 2022)

Balones a la olla , precipitación... T Kroos intentando poner un poco de orden , pero lo tiene difícil con tanto morlaco enfurecido.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (2 Oct 2022)

El gol estilo fifa llevandose a todos por el centro no lo vamos a marcar


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Oct 2022)

No he visto el primer tiempo, pero el segundo es una puta mierda, no dan una.


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

Partido para Ausencio y uno de sus golitos ante equipos peleones de medio pelo.


----------



## Chichimango (2 Oct 2022)

Será el virus FIFA o su puta madre, pero hoy no se libra ni uno. Vaya partidito...


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

El Limitao es un tronao de leyenda.


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Oct 2022)

El árbitro que deje el orujo.


----------



## HArtS (2 Oct 2022)

Un esperpento el árbitro.


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

Los agentes de Roures al rescate¡¡¡¡


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

Vamosssssss Karim¡¡¡


----------



## HArtS (2 Oct 2022)

PENAL!!!


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Oct 2022)

Encima protesta el inútil de OSasuna, en el área sacas los brazos en la espalda de un jugador, son la polla.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Oct 2022)

Vamoooooossss


----------



## Señor Moscoso (2 Oct 2022)

SEGARROOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

Joder Benzema


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

A la mierda¡¡¡


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Oct 2022)

VAya partidito, vaya partidito.


----------



## HArtS (2 Oct 2022)

Benzema ni de penalti hace goles...


----------



## Th89 (2 Oct 2022)

Madre mía el fardo gabacho ha vuelto


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Oct 2022)

Mecagüendios


----------



## Scardanelli (2 Oct 2022)

Le empujado con las dos manos... le ha faltado sacar el garrote... si eso no es penalti...


----------



## Suprimo (2 Oct 2022)

Un gran día del amego extorsionador


----------



## HArtS (2 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder Benzema



El amego hoy no da una.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2022)

Se trasga l a magedia...


----------



## Nomeimporta (2 Oct 2022)

Con uno menos el Osasuna no aguanta (espero equivocarme)


----------



## xilebo (2 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Se trasga l a magedia...



Pufff como termine en empate...menudo fracaso...


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Con uno menos el Osasuna no aguanta (espero equivocarme)



A este paso se acaba el partido y siguen revisando el var


----------



## 11kjuan (2 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ahorras papel pero gastas agua...
> 
> Porque usarás agua



Tengo un pozo se me había olvidado decirlo


----------



## Th89 (2 Oct 2022)

No dan gol ni de coña.


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

Mierda de partido, putas selecciones .


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

Esto no se gana


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esto no se gana



yo creo que acaba 2-1 (gol del madric sobre la campana)


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

El control que hace Benzemá en el no gol no lo ha hecho Messi en su puta vida.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (2 Oct 2022)

Esto solo lo arregla panzard


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

Sale Armariano.


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Oct 2022)

SE han puesto de acuerdo para hacer una porquería de partido, no se libra ni uno.


----------



## Th89 (2 Oct 2022)

Tener que tirar de Mariano es la definición perfecta de lo que ha sido el partido.


----------



## Roedr (2 Oct 2022)

Mariano! sí que estamos desesperados. 

Vamos, hoy los etarras nos quitan dos puntos.


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

Me cago en Dioxx, no ganamos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> El control que hace Benzemá en el no gol no lo ha hecho Messi en su puta vida.



Aunque sea una opinión impopular por aquí el mejor Messi está a años luz de Benzema...y lo mismo me quedo corto


----------



## Chichimango (2 Oct 2022)

Estamos con uno más y no va nadie al segundo palo. Cojonudo.


----------



## Roedr (2 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed, eres nuestra única esperanza. Porfa, raja algo de Benzema.


----------



## xilebo (2 Oct 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Me cago en Dioxx, no ganamos.



El descuento esta con nosotros


----------



## Señor Moscoso (2 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Aunque sea una opinión impopular por aquí el mejor Messi está a años luz de Benzema...y lo mismo me quedo corto



Y el mejor Higuain si te descuidas tambien


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Sale Armariano.



La verdad es que está cuadrado,goles no sé si hará...


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Aunque sea una opinión impopular por aquí el mejor Messi está a años luz de Benzema...y lo mismo me quedo corto



El mejor Mensi era intocable en un campo, cuando jugaba en España,claro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ApoloCreed, eres nuestra única esperanza. Porfa, raja algo de Benzema.



Ya lo he hecho y no funciona


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2022)

yo mecagon los muertos del peluquero de mariano


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Y el mejor Higuain si te descuidas tambien



Bufff, Higualín se hinchó a marcar en Champions...xdxdxd


----------



## Chichimango (2 Oct 2022)

Pues aún sin haber hecho un gran partido, el mejor Vini de largo.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Oct 2022)

Asensio la ha tocado?

de espalda


----------



## Nomeimporta (2 Oct 2022)

Que cojones lleva el Mariano ese en la puta cabeza?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Oct 2022)

Las tontadas con el pelo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2022)

a mariano le sale desviado el remate de chola por culpa de la mierda peinao que me lleva


----------



## HArtS (2 Oct 2022)

Nada que hacer, pinchazo.

1-1.


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Oct 2022)

Pero que mierda de táctica hacen, hoy se pueden ir a tomar por culo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2022)

el madric debería obligarle a cortarse esos golden zurullos a marrano


----------



## xilebo (2 Oct 2022)

Vaya dos puntos que han volado y el barcelona lider de la liga....


----------



## Edge2 (2 Oct 2022)

El barsa lider, iros a tomar por culo


----------



## Th89 (2 Oct 2022)

Así se pierden ligas, haciendo el subnormal en casa.


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

Bueno,algún día tenía que ser.. Non ti preocupare


----------



## 11kjuan (2 Oct 2022)

Joder señores, que estamos a mitad de temporada.

Esto tenía que ocurrir tarde o temprano.

Y además con mundial a la vuelta.

Dudo que el barca mantenga el nivel que lleva


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Oct 2022)

Qué vergüenza!


----------



## Chichimango (2 Oct 2022)

Espantoso partido del Madrid, de lo peor que le recuerdo en años. 

No Modric, no party.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (2 Oct 2022)

vaya cojonazos el osasuna, las cosaS como son
al madric le va bien, por jugar a especular (este partido ya se tenía que haber ganao al descanso)


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

Partido de selecciones y jugar contra unos aldeanos que siempre se dejan los hígados contra nosotros no ayuda mucho.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ya no es solo lo que pare, yo estoy seguro que un atacante si sabe que esta Curtua esta condicionado, como cuando un pivot se siente intimidado ante un buen taponador y tira nervioso hasta un tiro comodo, amen de la colocacion de la defensa y la tranquilidad que le transmite a esta



Pues se ve que eso es lo que le pasa al amego con este portero.

Ya es el tercer penalty seguido que falla ante el.


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Oct 2022)

VAn 1-0 y salen en elsegundo tiempo a tocarse los huevos a dos manos, vuelven las malas costumbres, defendiendo con la mirada, gol Paco como el del atletico y a la mierda, tirarse todo el rato centros a mi abuela. A ver si le dicen a Vinicius de una puta vez que no se puede tirar tres horas para salir de los fueras de juego.


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

A los etarratas hoy les harán un homenaje en el caserío.


----------



## Gorrión (2 Oct 2022)

¿Qué ha pasado con Tchoameni?


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Oct 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Partido de selecciones y jugar contra unos aldeanos que siempre se dejan los hígados contra nosotros no ayuda mucho.



NI fallar un penalti y estar todo el rato centrando a nadie. No han ligado ni una solo buena jugada en el segundo tiempo.


----------



## Gorrión (2 Oct 2022)

Si Benzemá no está bien tampoco hace falta que juegue todo el partido.

Cagada sideral contra unos mierdas.


----------



## Lake (2 Oct 2022)

Hoy se le han visto las costuras al "equipo blanco" ; han perdido la compostura , su sitio cuando han encajado . Y es que son una constelación de estrellitas , enrabietados por perder estatus ante un equipo tan inferior. La antítesis de la estretegia de la pasada temporada , bastante más templada de lo que nos han ofrecido hoy.


----------



## fachacine (2 Oct 2022)

Partido de mierda, jugando andando en la primera parte, defendiendo con la mirada, el público como si fuera un velatorio. Ceballos lamentable, un cabeza loca que no sabe fijar su posición en el centro como Modric. Por la banda derecha no hemos atacado nada.


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

El Batasuna también nos empató el año pasado. Hay equipos que siempre nos joden la vida, otro es el Picharreal.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Oct 2022)

SO
LA
RI


----------



## xilebo (2 Oct 2022)

*Osasuna doma al Madrid*

La disciplina del equipo navarro acaba con la racha de victorias del Madrid, que pierde el liderato. Vinicius adelantó a los blancos con un gol polémico, empató Kike García y Benzema falló un penalti.


----------



## feps (2 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> *Lunin; Carvajal, Rüdiger, Alaba, Mendy; Tchouaméni, Ceballos, Kroos; Rodrygo, Vinicius y Benzema.*
> 
> Ganamos. Buenas noches.



Como pronosticador no tengo precio. Buenas noches.


----------



## Fiodor (2 Oct 2022)

Era inevitable que llegara en algún momento el primer pinchazo, nunca se van a ganar todos los partidos de la temporada... Creo que va a venir bien para evitar excesos de confianza, porque en dos semanas viene el Barcelona y ese día no van a perdonar ni una...


----------



## sintripulacion (2 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> vaya cojonazos el osasuna, las cosaS como son
> al madric le va bien, por jugar a especular (este partido ya se tenía que haber ganao al descanso)



Caballos es bueno, pero no tan bueno como él se cree y hoy con él en el campo el Madrid ha desperdiciado toda la primera parte y después vienen las prisas.
Eso y que Benzema lleva un inicio de temporada de puta pena.
Osasuna he hecho un buen partido, las cosas como son, aunque jodan.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Oct 2022)

fantastico cagueto un entrenador "que lo ha ganado todo".

y todavia subnormales madridistas siguen sin enterarse que este tio NO ENTIENDE de tactica, estrategia , ... NO LEE PARTIDOS.

la temporada pasada PARTIDO IGUAL : osasuna encerrado atras con 2 muros : un primer muro de 5 o 6 jugadores , y delante otro segundo muro de 4 jugadores. Y se quedó 0-0 en el bernabeu ¿cagueto anceloti ve videos de partidos? ANCELOTTI : QUE EL OSASUNA (JAGOBA ARRASATE) TE HA HECHO HOY EL MISMO PARTIDO QUE EL PARTIDO ANTERIOR QUE QUEDÓ 0-0 Y NO TE ENTERAS CABRON!!! Y CAES DE NUEVO EN LA MISMA TRAMPA!!

pues nada : el genial estratega cagueto no ve en HORA Y MEDIA que su equipo no puede regatear a todo el osasuna , y que la solucion solo son 2 :

1. chutar desde fuera todo el puto rato.
2. meter velocidad en las jugadas y con rapidez: entonces sí regates etc.

pero no : LENTISIMO JUEGO del madrid + CASI NINGUN TIRO DESDE FUERA.
TODO EL PUTO PARTIDO INTENTANDO REGATEAR A LOS 2 MUROS DE JUGADORES DEL OSASUNA, Y TODO EL PUTO RATO COMO UN FRONTON EL OSASUNA RECHAZANDO.

el genio ancelotti no lo ve durante HORA Y MEDIA!!! aplausos para el y para todos los que dicen que es de los mejores entrenadores del mundo porqueeee...... "lo ha ganado todo"   


lo de benzema tirando el penalti contra el portero que ya en el partido pasado le paró 2 penaltis , y que le ha gafado , es DEMENCIAL.
NUEVAMENTE: el entrenador tiene que DAR ORDEN de que NO TIRE EL PENALTI BENZEMA!!! ahi rodrygo lo mete sin despeinarse.

lo de poner a ceballos de titular : jugar con 1 menos
lo de sacar a ausencio : jugar con 1 menos
lo de tirar a valverde a la banda : ¿¿¿ancelotti eres subnormal o ya estas senil??? ¿pero no ves el potencial que tiene valverde en el centro del campo , y que si lo tiras a la banda le has quitado su potencial?

en fin ... MERECIDISIMO EMPATE del osasuna : y jugando con 10!!!


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Oct 2022)

Así se pierden ligas. El RM sin Modric ni Casemiro es una banda de jugadorcillos perdidos.

- Vinicus es un petardo como una catedral. Un sólo disparo decente, a la par que inocente (el portero bloca el balón), en 90'.
- Rodrygo es un buen revulsivo, nunca titular.
- Tchouamení está a 14 años luz de Casemiro, tanto en ataque como en defensa
- Ceballos es un petardo
- Rüdiger es malo como pedo de diablo. Vergonzosa su defensa en el gol de Osasuna
- Alabá es un petardo. Saque de falta al borde del área que no va entre los 3 palos y saque de esquina que sale fuera directamente.
- Benzemá hizo una gran temporada el año pasado pero el RM necesita un 9 de garantías.

El RM ha empatado en casa contra un equipucho al que el FC Palancas meterá 4 ó 5... jugando dicho rival con 10.

Previamente el presidente del RM se ha tirado toda una asamblea diciendo gilipolleces y haciendo absurdos símiles entre el fútbol y el tenis... y la cultura de competición deportiva de los yanquis y los europeos.

Muy lamentable todo.


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Oct 2022)

Bueno, algún día tendría que venir el pinchazo en el Bernabéu es ley de vida el Barça pinchó en el primer partido primera jornada en casa ante el rayo y nosotros en la séptima jornada.No se van a ganar todos los partidos pero también hay que recordar que estos puntos perdidos son los que al final te hacen perder una liga y cada fallo ya cuenta.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## petro6 (2 Oct 2022)

Un empate y de repente hay que colgar a medio equipo..jajaja. No tenemos remedio.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Oct 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Caballos es bueno, pero no tan bueno como él se cree y hoy con él en el campo el Madrid ha desperdiciado toda la primera parte y después vienen las prisas.
> Eso y que Benzema lleva un inicio de temporada de puta pena.
> Osasuna he hecho un buen partido, las cosas como son, aunque jodan.



Hoy no se puede achacar el pinchazo a que hayan escamoteado un penalti o a un Osasuna que haya sido un carnicero, sino a que nuestro hombre gol ha dallado y su suplente es un dominican dont play y esto del futbol es una tapadera....
E insisto Lunin no sirve. Ese gol , estaba mal colocado y hubo un corner que se quedo a media salida...juega Lunin...hemos salvado un punto.


----------



## Roedr (2 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Así se pierden ligas. El RM sin Modric ni Casemiro es una banda de jugadorcillos perdidos.
> 
> - Vinicus es un petardo como una catadral. Un sólo disparo decente, a la par que inocente (el portero bloca el balón), en 90'.
> - Rodrygo es un buen revulsivo, nunca titular.
> ...



Tienes razón, la culpa del empate es de Florentino. Pero de la mejor racha de victorias en décadas la tienen las conjunciones astrales.


----------



## Fiodor (2 Oct 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Caballos es bueno, pero no tan bueno como él se cree y hoy con él en el campo el Madrid ha desperdiciado toda la primera parte y después vienen las prisas.
> Eso y que Benzema lleva un inicio de temporada de puta pena.
> Osasuna he hecho un buen partido, las cosas como son, aunque jodan.



El problema de Ceballos, lo mismo que le pasaba a Isco, es que juega como si el objetivo del fútbol no fuera meter goles. Mucho regate, mucho pase sin riesgo, pero no se atreve a dar el último pase o tirar a porteria... De todas formas, en la primera parte los tres del centro del campo han estado muy flojos...


----------



## Chichimango (2 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado con Tchoameni?



Torpe, lento, fallón. Al nivel de sus compañeros, más o menos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Oct 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Menudo bestiajo es Haaland, no entiendo que Floper se flipara con una tortuga moronegra en vez de ir a full a por el übermensch furgolístico que el vikingo.



Pues con la cara de retrasado que tiene ...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Oct 2022)

Bueno, pues empatamos. 

Benzema está muy flojo; ha pegado un bajón evidente respecto al año pasado. Vini ha estado bastante gris, así como Rodrygo. Ante eso, un gol de potra de ellos, un penalty fallado nuestro y un buen planteamiento defensivo de Osasuna...pues no hemos podido ganar. 

De todos modos, soy confiante (CR7) en que el Madrid no va a perder un partido en Liga. Seguimos para bingo. Hala Madrid, bitches!


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Oct 2022)

Típico partido de vuelta de las selecciones. Antes o después iba a llegar el pinchazo, lo que es imperdonable es fallar el puto penalti.


----------



## Chichimango (2 Oct 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Caballos es bueno, pero no tan bueno como él se cree y hoy con él en el campo el Madrid ha desperdiciado toda la primera parte y después vienen las prisas.
> Eso y que Benzema lleva un inicio de temporada de puta pena.
> Osasuna he hecho un buen partido, las cosas como son, aunque jodan.



Osasuna ha jugado como si fuese la final de copa, y lo han celebrado como si la hubieran ganado. Y me parece bien, ojo, cada cual tiene sus expectativas.


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Así se pierden ligas. El RM sin Modric ni Casemiro es una banda de jugadorcillos perdidos.
> 
> - Vinicus es un petardo como una catadral. Un sólo disparo decente, a la par que inocente (el portero bloca el balón), en 90'.
> - Rodrygo es un buen revulsivo, nunca titular.
> ...



Disolvamos el club y quememos el Bernabéu.


----------



## Fiodor (2 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Hoy no se puede achacar el pinchazo a que hayan escamoteado un penalti o a un Osasuna que haya sido un carnicero, sino a que nuestro hombre gol ha dallado y su suplente es un dominican dont play y esto del futbol es una tapadera....
> E insisto Lunin no sirve. Ese gol , estaba mal colocado y hubo un corner que se quedo a media salida...juega Lunin...hemos salvado un punto.



No se puede tener dos años a un portero jugando tres partidos por temporada. Es normal que cuando salga no dé el nivel. El gol ha sido un triple fallo, de Lunin, de Rudiger y de los que se quedaron mirando cómo centraba relajadamente el jugador de Osasuna... El Madrid defiende mal, lleva un gol en contra por partido de Liga, y hoy han podido caer uno o dos más...


----------



## Nomeimporta (2 Oct 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Osasuna ha jugado como si fuese la final de copa, y lo han celebrado como si la hubieran ganado. Y me parece bien, ojo, cada cual tiene sus expectativas.



La celebración puede deberse a que están en puestos europeos ahora mismo, nuse, digo yo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Oct 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Ahi tenia un aire a Freddie Mercury.



¿No serás un maricón reprimido, verdad?


----------



## Chichimango (2 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> El juego del Madrid por dentro brilla por su ausencia.
> 
> La celebración puede deberse a que están en puestos europeos ahora mismo, nuse, digo yo.



No lo decía con ironía. Han empatado en el Bernabéu con el campeón de Europa, es para celebrarlo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2022)

Los mamadous están de bajon


----------



## xilebo (2 Oct 2022)

*Empate y adiós liderato*


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Bueno, algún día tendría que venir el pinchazo en el Bernabéu es ley de vida el Barça pinchó en el primer partido primera jornada en casa ante el rayo y nosotros en la séptima jornada.No se van a ganar todos los partidos pero también hay que recordar que estos puntos perdidos son los que al final te hacen perder una liga y cada fallo ya cuenta.
> Pozdrawiam.



Mas si tenemos encuenta que este año el Barcelona, al menos en liga, parece que va a pinchar poco.

Tengo morbosa curiosidad en ver cuanto tardara la prensa en atacar abiertamente a la plantilla...


----------



## Edu.R (2 Oct 2022)

Partidos como estos tienes 3-4 al año, Osasuna ha hecho muy buen partido, nosotros normalito, y luego las jugadas "claves" (Golazo, penalti fallado...) ha salido cruz.

Para mi hemos jugado como muchos partidos este año, no me parece peor que el dia del Mallorca, por ejemplo.

A ganar al Shakthar y al Getafe y luego ya lo vamos viendo.


----------



## Roedr (2 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los mamadous están de bajon



Las putas selecciones son las que nos han dado el bajón. Íbamos como la seda y ahora estamos hechos unos zorros.


----------



## Lake (2 Oct 2022)

Madrid : pollos , correr , cabeza.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Mas si tenemos encuenta que este año el Barcelona, al menos en liga, parece que va a pinchar poco.
> 
> Tengo morbosa curiosidad en ver cuanto tardara la prensa en atacar abiertamente a la plantilla...



Bueno, ayer podría haber pinchado perfectamente, ahora viene el doble partido con el Inter y partidos bastante duros. Llegaremos al Mundial y el lider seguramente tendrá 33-35 pts, no 40. El Barcelina se va a dejar puntos.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (2 Oct 2022)

Esta Liga se va a decidir en los partidos contra el Palancas. No le deis muchas más vueltas. Si sacamos, al menos 4 puntos de esos dos partidos, la Liga es nuestra. Si sacamos 3 o menos, la ganan ellos. 

Y tranquilos, que ni el Palancas ni nadie nos va a ganar en Liga.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Oct 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Osasuna ha jugado como si fuese la final de copa, y lo han celebrado como si la hubieran ganado. Y me parece bien, ojo, cada cual tiene sus expectativas.



Osasuna con el empatito se pone sexto a dos puntos de zona Champions.

Te parece poco como para celebrarlo?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Las putas selecciones son las que nos han dado el bajón. Íbamos como la seda y ahora estamos hechos unos zorros.




No sé si as seguido en el hilo mis consejos sobre el papel higiénico de triple capa, creo que ese podría ser el asunto.

Tal vez no dan con el papel higiénico adecuado


----------



## Suprimo (2 Oct 2022)

¿Es aquí el fvneral? ¿quién o qué ha fallecido?


----------



## Fiodor (2 Oct 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Esta Liga se va a decidir en los partidos contra el Palancas. No le deis muchas más vueltas. Si sacamos, al menos 4 puntos de esos dos partidos, la Liga es nuestra. Si sacamos 3 o menos, la ganan ellos.
> 
> Y tranquilos, que ni el Palancas ni nadie nos va a ganar en Liga.



Los dos partidos contra el Barcelona van a ser claves. Pero no veo al Madrid tan fuerte defensivamente para decir que no va a perder ningún partido. Hoy te coge un rival con buenos delanteros y se hubiera perdido. Creo que está fallando el trabajo defensivo y no todo es culpa de los porteros o de la defensa. Creo que el centro del campo está más preocupado en atacar que en defender...


----------



## tHE DOG. (2 Oct 2022)

Jojojo el Mandril ha palmao en casa ya está de vuelta a su nivel verdadero jajajaja año en blanco fin de ciclo florentino dimisión el funcionario alineador señor mayor a la puta calle vinicius paquete de mierda benzema moro malísimo hayque fichar a kane y menos negros nwo


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tienes razón, la culpa del empate es de Florentino. Pero de la mejor racha de victorias en décadas la tienen las conjunciones astrales.



Parece ser que al Osasuna no le ha intimidado ni condicionado que el techo del estadio sea retráctil ¿cómo lo ves tú?


----------



## Roedr (2 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Parece ser que al Osasuna no le ha intimidado ni condicionado que el techo del estadio sea retráctil ¿cómo lo ves tú?



Yo veo que eres un trollaco antimadridista ridículo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Disolvamos el club y quememos el Bernabéu.



El techo del Bernabéu estaba abierto ¿crees que habiéndolo cerrado el Osasuna habría bajado el pistón?

Joder, ¿nadie le habrá informado al Osasuna de que _NADAL_-FEDERER o _NADAL_-_DJOKOVIC_ se han enfrentado más de 50 VECES en 15 AÑOS"... y "En el fútbol... el REAL MADRID se ha medido al _LIVERPOOL_ solo 9 VECES en 60 AÑOS"?

Quizás con ese dato en mente el Osasuna se habría venido abajo con 10.

Grande FloPer.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Jojojo el Mandril ha palmao en casa ya está de vuelta a su nivel verdadero jajajaja año en blanco fin de ciclo florentino dimisión el funcionario alineador señor mayor a la puta calle vinicius paquete de mierda benzema moro malísimo hayque fichar a kane y menos negros nwo




Sii joder siiii!!!!
Visca Catalunya!!!!!


----------



## Chichimango (2 Oct 2022)

Hoy han estado mal prácticamente todos, eso no es frecuente, casi siempre suele haber al menos 3 o 4 a buen nivel y alguno de ellos te salva el día. 

Supongo que será por el parón de selecciones, las lesiones, el exceso de confianza... se han juntado varias cosas y a empatar. Y gracias, porque otros años estos partidos tontos los acabábamos perdiendo.


----------



## Dave Bowman (2 Oct 2022)

Animo madridistas. jugando peor que hoy hemos ganado varias copas de europa


----------



## Gorrión (2 Oct 2022)

A mi Rüdiger no me gusta nada, antes pongo a nacho.

El que se nota de verdad cuando falta es Modric, sin ese no somos nadie.


----------



## ccc (2 Oct 2022)

Bueno mi resumen,

1) Buen 11 inicial de Ancelloti; la unica pega la tengo en Ceballos: No es jugador para el real madrid y no ha renovado (y por favor que no lo haga).
2) Buenos cambios en la segunda parte, porque Tchou estaba fallon (parecia el casemiro de inicio de esta temporada) y Ceballos no daba ninguna. Camavinga, por cierto, de lo mejor del partido; a partir de ahi, el madrid ha dominado el juego, con Kroos jugando en posiciones mas atrasadas en el ataque y Valverde y Camavinga adelantando lineas y metiendo mas presion al osasuna.
3) Y nuevamente buena lectura de juego de Anceloti metiendo a mariano y metiendo balones a la olla: Hemos vuelto a tener 2 o 3 ocasiones.

Por que empatamos? Porque tenemos al gato de siempre, el anyo pasado fue leon y metio goles imposibles (PSG,...) y a dia de hoy es un lastre (y ojo que el partido de hoy no ha estado del todo mal) y porque tenemos a un Vini que aun siendo la estrella del equipo, se despista del juego y entra en provocaciones.

Todo ok, todo normal, no somos maquinas, no podemos ganarlo todo: Sin embargo, Ancelotti lleva un arranque de temporada haciendolo todo bastante bien; hoy, por ejemplo, con cada cambio, ha provocado un efecto y ha ido mejor (si Benzema falla el penalty no es su puto problema).


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo veo que eres un trollaco antimadridista ridículo.



Definitivamente evidencias ser un papanatas.

Del mismo modo que no se puede ser buen español y socialista, porque el socialismo destruye todo lo que toca...

...no se puede ser buen madridista y florentinista, porque FloPer es un cáncer que destruye todo lo que toca...

España de momento aguanta la lacra del socialismo... Y el RM de momento aguanta la lacra de FloPer... pero como su maligna presencia se alargue en el tiempo España acabará como Argentina o Venezuela... Y el RM como el Dépor o el Sabadell.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno mi resumen,
> 
> 1) Buen 11 inicial de Ancelloti; la unica pega la tengo en Ceballos: No es jugador para el real madrid y no ha renovado (y por favor que no lo haga).
> 2) Buenos cambios en la segunda parte, porque Tchou estaba fallon (parecia el casemiro de inicio de esta temporada) y Ceballos no daba ninguna. Camavinga, por cierto, de lo mejor del partido; a partir de ahi, el madrid ha dominado el juego, con Kroos jugando en posiciones mas atrasadas en el ataque y Valverde y Camavinga adelantando lineas y metiendo mas presion al osasuna.
> ...



Podrías haber resumido la lamentable situación del RM con esta frase lapidaria... Es dura... muy dura:

_ "tenemos a un Vini que aun siendo la *estrella del equipo*"_

Ojo que estamos hablando del RM... Y la gente considera a Vinicius Jr la estrella del equipo.

Un equipo en el que han jugado: CR7, Bale, Raúl, Mijatovic, Hugo, Van Nistelrooy, Ronaldo Nazario, Puskas, DiStefano, Gento, Zidane, Casillas, Roberto Carlos, Ramos, Sanchís, etc...

Año 2022: la estrella del equipo es Vinicius Jr.


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Definitivamente evidencias ser un papanatas.
> 
> Del mismo modo que no se puede ser buen español y socialista, porque el socialismo destruye todo lo que toca...
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, en el próximo partido descendemos a Segunda.


----------



## tHE DOG. (3 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> A mi Rüdiger no me gusta nada, antes pongo a nacho.
> 
> El que se nota de verdad cuando falta es Modric, sin ese no somos nadie.



Jojojo la histeria desatada hay que echar al señor mayor alineador funcionario


----------



## Gorrión (3 Oct 2022)

tHE DOG. dijo:


> Jojojo la histeria desatada hay que echar al señor mayor alineador funcionario



¿De qué histeria hablas payaso?

¿Estoy echando a alguien?


----------



## Raul83 (3 Oct 2022)

No siempre se puede ganar. A ver el Sábado a las 21 y el Domingo a las 21. Hay que ser optimistas y confiar en ganar los 6 puntos siguientes.


----------



## tHE DOG. (3 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿De qué histeria hablas payaso?
> 
> ¿Estoy echando a alguien?



Sin Modric no somos nadie dice el PUTO ANORMAL DE CARRITO tarado de mierda hijo de la gran PUTA


----------



## Edu.R (3 Oct 2022)

Los partidos del Real Madrid en Liga y en Champions, los ha ganado casi todos a partir del minuto 60 porque los demás equipos no estaban físicamente a tope (Lo cual es normal empezando la temporada) y al final se hundieron, dejando resultados amplios muchas veces. 

Ni un partido lo hemos tenido dominado y controlado antes del minuto 60, salvo el del Wanda. En el momento que los equipos se van poniendo a tono, cuesta más ganar porque ese factor físico que imprimes para contrarestar al rival que es mejor que tu, es más potente y lo puedes utilizar durante más minutos. Hoy el Osasuna no se ha metido descaradamente en su área hasta que se ha quedado con 10, por ejemplo.

El Barcelona, en San Sebastián y Sevilla lo pasó mal. Y en Cádiz, que acabó 0-4, iba 0-0 hasta casi ese minuto 60'. Ganó los partidos gracias a que los equipos se hundieron (Sobretodo la Real Sociedad), y ayer el Mallorca ya le dio guerra, pudiendo haber empatado perfectamente. Ya veréis como empiezan a llegar las "no victorias" este mes y no estamos celebrando cada empate como si fuese el fin del mundo y la victoria final.

Y ya veremos como llegan los equipos, porque si llegas desfondado a final de año, te coge un equipo de media tabla que llegue bien, y te gana los partidos.


----------



## Dave Bowman (3 Oct 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Partido de selecciones y jugar contra unos aldeanos que siempre se dejan los hígados contra nosotros no ayuda mucho.



Y? El Madrid no se deja los higados frente sus rivales? Osasuna no ha tenido un jugador como Mariano en toda su historia


----------



## Dr.Muller (3 Oct 2022)

Hola
a veces no entra la pelota


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Oct 2022)

Estamos a un par de malos resultados de entrar oficialmente en la Etapa Asador


----------



## feps (3 Oct 2022)

El Madrid tiene que asumir los célebres versos de Rubén: "Juventud, divino tesoro...". Esto es aplicable a cualquier futbolista a partir de cierta edad. Más pronto que tarde llega el final de la carrera. El Madrid, desgraciadamente, tiene varios futbolistas claves que tocan a su fin porque la edad acaba imponiéndose. Dudo mucho de la conveniencia de la renovación de Modric y Kroos, así como de la indiscutible titularidad de Benzema. Como comenté en un post muy reciente, Ancelotti tiene que dar ya la confianza a los jóvenes, porque sólo ellos son el futuro. Casemiro supo darse cuenta y siempre habrá que agradecérselo.

Aparte, no podemos obviar que la mayoría de los jugadores no se tomaron el partido en serio, y es responsabilidad del entrenador aclararles que el banquillo espera a todos los que jueguen pusilánimemente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2022)

Ya os lo dije antes de comenzar la liga.

Un mamadou por línea es lo que necesitamos.

En el lateral derecho, mamadou rice del Chelsea.

En la delantera mamadou lukaku.


En el centro del campo alguien de como mucho 27/28 años con talento para coger las riendas del equipo.

Camavinga como siga así comenzarán los rumores de cesiones el año que viene.


----------



## sintripulacion (3 Oct 2022)

Vuelvo a insistir sobre Ceballos, que en teoría era el encargado hoy de canalizar y repartir el juego ofensivo del equipo y no ha hecho ni una mierda.
Un tío que va de sobrado, que se cabrea con el entrenador cuando no le pone (ojo, jugando en el Madrid, con lo que ello significa de estar rodeado de crack mundiales) y desaprovecha las oportunidades que el entrenador le brinda, como ha hecho hoy.
Un tío en su situación y que se cree muy bueno tendría que haber salido hoy a demostrar esa valía, demostrar hambre y comerse al adversario.
Desgraciadamente no hemos visto nada de eso y, aunque me joda, está demostrando en estos partidos donde no está Modric que el equipo con él baja bastante.
Me parece que en la zona de decisión del Bernabeu deben estar tomando nota y veo difícil que le renueven, y en ningún caso (si le renovasen) con la finalidad de ser un pilar del equipo, si no como mucho para ser un fondo de armario de suplente.
En cuanto a Benzema está bastante mal y este partido sin él es probable que se hubiese ganado.
Carleto no le debería haber dado todo el partido ni de coña.


----------



## feps (3 Oct 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Vuelvo a insistir sobre Ceballos, que en teoría era el encargado hoy de canalizar y repartir el juego ofensivo del equipo y no ha hecho ni una mierda.
> Un tío que va de sobrado, que se cabrea con el entrenador cuando no le pone (ojo, jugando en el Madrid, con lo que ello significa de estar rodeado de crack mundiales) y desaprovecha las oportunidades que el entrenador le brinda, como ha hecho hoy.
> Un tío en su situación y que se cree muy bueno tendría que haber salido hoy a demostrar esa valía, demostrar hambre y comerse al adversario.
> Desgraciadamente no hemos visto nada de eso y, aunque me joda, está demostrando en estos partidos donde no está Modric que el equipo con él baja bastante.
> ...



Juegan once.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (3 Oct 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> No siempre se puede ganar. A ver el Sábado a las 21 y el Domingo a las 21. Hay que ser optimistas y confiar en ganar los 6 puntos siguientes.



El RM debe disponer de todos los medios y debe salir a ganar TODOS los partidos. Puede que tengas un mal día o el rival tenga el día de su vida,,, pero no puedes salIr a deambular por el campo cual pollo sin cabeza y jugadorcillos de medio pelo, como ayer.

La mierda de los bolos otoñales con las selecciones era conocido. El suicidio de depender de un Benzemá con casi 35 años era conocido. Que el RM de los último 8 años era Casemiro y 10 más era conocido. Que Vinicius era una puta mierda era conocido. Que Rodrygo es un revulsivo y no vale como titular era conocido. Que Alaba, Rüdiger y Militao son la banda de Pancho Villa embriagados de tequila era conocido.

Lo de ayer no ha sido un accidente. Lo de ayer ha sido un baño de realidad. *Los partidos anteriores los había ganado el RM de puta chiripa porque no había controlado ni cerrado ningún puto partido y había encajado goles en todos los partidos.*

Y mientras el flautista florentinista de Hamelin distrayendo la atención con la NFL, el tenis y los supuestos ingresos que generaría americanizar el fúbol europeo. ¿Pero no decía que haciendo eventos con techo cerrado en el Bernabéu el RM iba a ser multimillonario?

No se puede ser más infantil y mamarracho defendiendo la puta Superliga después del ridículo que hizo el año pasado.

*Pregona que el RM y el Liverpool se deberían enfrentar más a menudo. Me recuerda a los niños cuando dicen que debería ser Navidad todo el año. 

Cualquier día se quejará de que RM y FCB sólo se enfrentan 2 veces por temporada.... y propone que la liga española la jueguen sólo RM y FCB, así cada fin de semana hay clásico, con el impacto mediático e ingresos que éso supondría.*


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Me parece bien, el problema será después de Amancio. Yo no pondría de presidente a ninguno que no hubiera ganado la Copa de Europa. Los Camacho- Santillana - Butragueño... yo creo que no valen.
> 
> En unos años podría ser Zidane si no está entrenando.



Por lo que vi ayer parece que el pobre Amancio va a durar poco en el cargo, ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## xilebo (3 Oct 2022)




----------



## petro6 (3 Oct 2022)

Ahora que han pillado el liderato ,la presión es para los culerdos. Veremos de que pasta están hechos.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Oct 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Ahora que han pillado el liderato ,la presión es para los culerdos. Veremos de que pasta están hechos.



Creo que llevaban una temporada y media o asi sin ser lideres en Liga  .


----------



## The Replicant (3 Oct 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Ahora que han pillado el liderato ,la presión es para los culerdos. Veremos de que pasta están hechos.



mañana juegan contra el INTER en Italia, ahí les quiero ver


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Hola
> a veces no entra la pelota



Y nunca valoráis al épico autobús osasunista...


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> mañana juegan contra el INTER en Italia, ahí les quiero ver



El Inter está en la mierda. Y el Palancalona tiene al polaco, que de 3 mete 2.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (3 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El Inter está en la mierda. Y el Palancalona tiene al polaco, que de 3 mete 2.



Correcto. El fútbol va de meter goles y Lewandowski es un goleador nato... Y el Inter saldrá rendido como hacen los rivales del FCB en la liga española.

El RM no tiene goleadores por mucho que Benzemá tuviera una racha espectacular y decisiva la Tª pasada.

*No se puede echar a CR7 y no tener sustituto. Ya son 4 Tª: 2019, 2020, 2021 y 2022. --> ¡¡¡FloPer dimisión!!!*


----------



## xilebo (3 Oct 2022)

*Renovación anti-Real Madrid*

El Borussia inicia los contactos para renovar al medio pretendido por el Real Madrid, al que quiere poner una cláusula de 150 millones de euros para salir. El Madrid no irá más allá de los 100 millones.


----------



## petro6 (3 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Renovación anti-Real Madrid*
> 
> El Borussia inicia los contactos para renovar al medio pretendido por el Real Madrid, al que quiere poner una cláusula de 150 millones de euros para salir. El Madrid no irá más allá de los 100 millones.



Nos quitan los mamadous de las manos¡¡¡..jajaja


----------



## Edu.R (3 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El Inter está en la mierda. Y el Palancalona tiene al polaco, que de 3 mete 2.



Es verdad que el Barcelona es favorito, pero a un partido puede pasar de todo y el que pierda lo tiene bastante mal para clasificarse. Al Barcelona le dan un 50% de probabilidades de no ganar. 

No subestiméis el desgaste de estos partidos, porque acaba cristalizando al final.


----------



## sociedadponzi (3 Oct 2022)

en el madrid lo que falta es diversidad


----------



## Dr.Muller (3 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y nunca valoráis al épico autobús osasunista...



Eso también 
está sexto en la tabla como no estes bien te puede pintar la cara


----------



## Th89 (3 Oct 2022)

Cotiza a 1.1 que mañana el polaco le mete 2 al Inter.

Con un tío que se le caen los goles tapas muchos agujeros. Solo hay que ver lo que hacía el hormonas hace dos días, en liga les solucionaba la papeleta cuando jugaban un partido de mierda y por eso ganaron tantas.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Cotiza a 1.1 que mañana el polaco le mete 2 al Inter.
> 
> Con un tío que se le caen los goles tapas muchos agujeros. Solo hay que ver lo que hacía el hormonas hace dos días, en liga les solucionaba la papeleta cuando jugaban un partido de mierda y por eso ganaron tantas.



Yo al Barcelona le veo bien, pero los números de porteria son ciertamente excepcionales. Encajar un gol en 7 partidos en Liga y marcar un delantero más de 1 gol por partido está muy por encima de la expectativa. Vendrán las "rachas malas" y ahi se verá lo que sucede.

La temporada es muy larga, el objetivo antes del Mundial es pasar el grupo de Shempions y en Liga estar arriba, aunque el lider te saque 4-5 pts. La temporada se decide toda a partir de enero, es cuando hay que estar fino.

A la prensa le encanta hablar, pero los resultados en primavera, luego miras el palmarés y es lo que queda. Que ahora te estés sacando la minga significa CERO.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Cotiza a 1.1 que mañana el polaco le mete 2 al Inter.
> 
> Con un tío que se le caen los goles tapas muchos agujeros. Solo hay que ver lo que hacía el hormonas hace dos días, en liga les solucionaba la papeleta cuando jugaban un partido de mierda y por eso ganaron tantas.



Exacto, el partido del sábado es un claro ejemplo de ello. El año pasado el Palancalona hubiese palmado el partido contra el Mallorca, sin embargo, este año jugando regular y con múltiples bajas en defensa, se llevan el partido con un gol de Lewandowski, y eso lo veremos muchas veces este año.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo al Barcelona le veo bien, pero los números de porteria son ciertamente excepcionales. Encajar un gol en 7 partidos en Liga y marcar un delantero más de 1 gol por partido está muy por encima de la expectativa. Vendrán las "rachas malas" y ahi se verá lo que sucede.
> 
> La temporada es muy larga, el objetivo antes del Mundial es pasar el grupo de Shempions y en Liga estar arriba, aunque el lider te saque 4-5 pts. La temporada se decide toda a partir de enero, es cuando hay que estar fino.
> 
> A la prensa le encanta hablar, pero los resultados en primavera, luego miras el palmarés y es lo que queda. Que ahora te estés sacando la minga significa CERO.



Lo del portero es otra cosa que han mejorado, Ter Statuen ha pasado a hacer milagros otra vez.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (3 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Cotiza a 1.1 que mañana el polaco le mete 2 al Inter.
> 
> Con un tío que se le caen los goles tapas muchos agujeros. Solo hay que ver lo que hacía el hormonas hace dos días, en liga les solucionaba la papeleta cuando jugaban un partido de mierda y por eso ganaron tantas.



Así es. Me repito: Gol (Goal en inglés) significa objetivo. El objetivo en el fútbol es poner una esfera de aire comprimido entre 3 palos.

Tan simple y tan maravilloso como éso.

Pero la Agenda2030 dicta que hay que contratar negros y mujeres... Y FloPer es muy obediente.


----------



## Dave Bowman (3 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Cotiza a 1.1 que mañana el polaco le mete 2 al Inter.
> 
> Con un tío que se le caen los goles tapas muchos agujeros. Solo hay que ver lo que hacía el hormonas hace dos días, en liga les solucionaba la papeleta cuando jugaban un partido de mierda y por eso ganaron tantas.



Jajajajjaja

Sin embargo Penaldo apenas metía goles y se fue de aqui con cuantas ligas ganadas?

madridistas hablando de lo mal q juegan otros equipos. Es como el chiste que se cuenta solo


----------



## petro6 (3 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Cotiza a 1.1 que mañana el polaco le mete 2 al Inter.
> 
> Con un tío que se le caen los goles tapas muchos agujeros. Solo hay que ver lo que hacía el hormonas hace dos días, en liga les solucionaba la papeleta cuando jugaban un partido de mierda y por eso ganaron tantas.



Discrepo, sin las ayuditas los goles del enano no les hubiera bastado,


----------



## petro6 (3 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Jajajajjaja
> 
> Sin embargo Penaldo apenas metía goles y se fue de aqui con cuantas ligas ganadas?
> 
> madridistas hablando de lo mal q juegan otros equipos. Es como el chiste que se cuenta solo



La diferencia entre mensi y Cristina en cuanto a Ligas vestía de amarillo y llevaba banderín y silbato.


----------



## Dave Bowman (3 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Así es. Me repito: Gol (Goal en inglés) significa objetivo. El objetivo en el fútbol es poner una esfera de aire comprimido entre 3 palos.
> 
> Tan simple y tan maravilloso como éso.
> 
> Pero la Agenda2030 dicta que hay que contratar negros y mujeres... Y FloPer es muy obediente.



Efectivamente. Luego, si pretendes cobrar unos 2.146 € por que una persona pueda ver tus partidos, pues hombre, habra q intentar hacerlo con cierta gracia, no crees?

Sobre todo cuando eternamente has tenido practicamente entrenadores y jugadores a la carta, las mejores instalaciones de entrenamiento y estadio, la prensa a tu favor, una masa enorme de aficionados.


----------



## Dave Bowman (3 Oct 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> La diferencia entre mensi y Cristina en cuanto a Ligas vestía de amarillo y llevaba banderín y silbato.



Claro, claro...Coges un partido al azar del Madrid de los ultimos 20 años y lo normal es q te comas un buen bodrio. La propuesta de fútbol del Barça es bastante más entretenido y reconocible que el resto.

Donde estabais la ultima champions donde la frasecita despues de cada partido era la de "no tiene explicación"

O las 3 ultimas aquellas seguidas del juego demigrante?


----------



## petro6 (3 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Claro, claro...Coges un partido al azar del Madrid de los ultimos 20 años y lo normal es q te comas un buen bodrio. La propuesta de fútbol del Barça es bastante más entretenido y reconocible que el resto.
> 
> Donde estabais la ultima champions donde la frasecita despues de cada partido era la de "no tiene explicación"
> 
> O las 3 ultimas aquellas seguidas del juego demigrante?



Que sí chaval, que casi tres años sin un penalty pitado en contra y ni un expulsado es algo muy normal ..jajaja


----------



## Th89 (3 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Claro, claro...Coges un partido al azar del Madrid de los ultimos 20 años y lo normal es q te comas un buen bodrio. La propuesta de fútbol del Barça es bastante más entretenido y reconocible que el resto.
> 
> *Donde estabais la ultima champions donde la frasecita despues de cada partido era la de "no tiene explicación"
> 
> O las 3 ultimas aquellas seguidas del juego demigrante?*



Celebrándolas mientras algunos os ahogabais en bilis


----------



## Dave Bowman (3 Oct 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Que sí chaval, que casi tres años sin un penalty pitado en contra y ni un expulsado es algo muy normal ..jajaja



Si, que si no las ganabais vosotros, claro.

Te acuerdas las risas cuando os veíais obligados a decir lo bueno q era jugar al contragolpe y el subnormal de mourinho era vuestra luz?

El Madrid jugando al contragolpe, como el Logroñes de los 90. Y los borregos defendiendo cualquier posa que le pongan delante por vomitiva q sea.


----------



## Dave Bowman (3 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Celebrándolas mientras algunos os ahogabais en bilis



"somos los reyes de europa". Aunque juguemos de pena.

Lo único que habeis demostrado es que para ganar la champions no hace falta, ni de lejos, ser el mejor equipo de europa. Si yo creo q habeis ganado más champions en años demigrantes que al reves.

Te acuerdas que grandes tiempos aquellos entre noviembre y febrero diciendo aquello de "mejor nos centramos en la champions q son 4 partidos y ya estamos en la final."


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (3 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> La propuesta de fútbol del Barça es bastante más entretenido y reconocible que el resto.



Esta subnormalada no os la creéis ni vosotros.

El fútbol va de meter la esfera entre 3 palos y la competición va de ganar... Por éso el futbol es (era) el deporte rey.

Digo "era" porque ya está infectado de Agenda2030: feminazismo, pausa hidratación (tiempos muertos), 5 cambios, hierba artificial, techo en estadios, VAR, ideología negruna (arrodilalrse ante negros y lemas de no al racismo), ideología timobélica (banderita de ucrania), aprensión y tremendismo (parar un partido porque a un espectador le da un chungo), corrupción (Mundial Rusia/Catar... palancas del FCB), etc...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> "somos los reyes de europa". Aunque juguemos de pena.
> 
> Lo único que habeis demostrado es que para ganar la champions no hace falta, ni de lejos, ser el mejor equipo de europa. Si yo creo q habeis ganado más champions en años demigrantes que al reves.
> 
> Te acuerdas que grandes tiempos aquellos entre noviembre y febrero diciendo aquello de "mejor nos centramos en la champions q son 4 partidos y ya estamos en la final."




Mucha rabia por la 14?? 
Y claro mira como me trago vuestra mentira de que jugamos mal y ganamos a todos los campeones europeos que juegan muy bien jajajaj sí! 

Eres otro rabioso envidioso


----------



## Dave Bowman (3 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Esta subnornalada no os la creéis ni vosotros.
> 
> *El fútbol va de meter la esfera entre 3 palos y la competición va de ganar... Por éso el futbol es (era) el deporte rey.*
> 
> Digo "era" porque ya está infectado de Agenda2030: feminazismo, pausa hidratación (tiempos muertos), 5 cambios, hierba artificial, techo en estadios, VAR, ideología negruna (arrodilalrse ante negros y lemas de no al racismo), ideología timobélica (banderita de ucrania), aprensión y tremendismo (parar un partido porque a un espectador le da un chungo), corrupción (Mundial Rusia/Catar... palancas del FCB), etc...



Lo sé, pero lo puedes hacer de aquella manera, o de aquella otra. Y cuando estas cobrando más de 100 pavos en taquilla para entrar a ver un puto partido de Liga, que menos, que no vengan equipos de medio pelo a darte lecciones, aunque al final tengas la suerte de meter la esfera de aire comprimido entre los 3 palos con un gol de culo en el minuto 93.

Que enteiendo q te sientas obligado a justificar el mal juego con frases de globos y balones, pero vamos, el dia q vayas tu al estadio, me temo q te encantaría ver otra cosa.

Un dia esta muy guay. No tener más recursos que ese, o que hasta los rivales se queden flipando de como habeis podido ganar es otra cosa.

Se os admira por el espiritu. No por el juego.


----------



## Th89 (3 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> "somos los reyes de europa". Aunque juguemos de pena.
> 
> Lo único que habeis demostrado es que para ganar la champions no hace falta, ni de lejos, ser el mejor equipo de europa. Si yo creo q habeis ganado más champions en años demigrantes que al reves.
> 
> Te acuerdas que grandes tiempos aquellos entre noviembre y febrero diciendo aquello de "mejor nos centramos en la champions q son 4 partidos y ya estamos en la final."



El mejor es el que gana, en fútbol y en cualquier disciplina deportiva. 

Pero por mí podéis seguir con la cantinela, está al mismo nivel que el manido "lo importante es participar" que no dejaban de repetir en la escuela. Solo servía para promover la mediocridad.

Pues no, lo importante es ganar. En el fútbol profesional y en la vida.


----------



## xilebo (3 Oct 2022)

*Chollo para el Barça, grupo de la muerte para el Madrid*

Las azulgrana se medirán a Bayern, Benfica y Rosengard, mientras que las blancas a las potencias PSG y Chelsea más el Vllaznia.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Por lo que vi ayer parece que el pobre Amancio va a durar poco en el cargo, ojalá me equivoque.



Que viste?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (3 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Lo sé, pero lo puedes hacer de aquella manera, o de aquella otra. Y cuando estas cobrando más de 100 pavos en taquilla para entrar a ver un puto partido de Liga, que menos, que no vengan equipos de medio pelo a darte lecciones, aunque al final tengas la suerte de meter la esfera de aire comprimido entre los 3 palos con un gol de culo en el minuto 93.
> 
> Que enteiendo q te sientas obligado a justificar el mal juego con frases de globos y balones, pero vamos, el dia q vayas tu al estadio, me temo q te encantaría ver otra cosa.
> 
> ...



Démosle la vuelta a este tema:

No re-inventemos la rueda, en general, ni el fútbol, como hace el barcelonismo en particular: *Si un equipo le echa cojones y juega a ganar el espectáculo está asegurado. *

- Portero que sea un puto pulpo.
- Defensa ordenada y contundente.
- Centro de campo creativo a la par que defensivo.
- Atacantes obsesionados con meter la pelotita entre 3 palos.

El resto son chorradas. El espectáculo es ganar: 

Para ganar hay que meter goles. Para meter goles hay que subir el balón hasta la portería contraria sin que te la quite el rival. Éso es el puto fútbol.

Para ganar hay que evitar que te metan goles. Hay que quitarle el balón al rival para que no llegue a tu portería y te la clave. Éso es el puto fútbol.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (3 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Chollo para el Barça, grupo de la muerte para el Madrid*
> 
> Las azulgrana se medirán a Bayern, Benfica y Rosengard, mientras que las blancas a las potencias PSG y Chelsea más el Vllaznia.


----------



## Paobas (3 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> mañana juegan contra el INTER en Italia, ahí les quiero ver



En la ida y en la vuelta les gana el Farza a ese equipo perdedor de mierda.


----------



## xilebo (3 Oct 2022)

*Hay un nuevo líder*

Vinicius despega definitivamente: es el que más goles (6) y asistencias (3) lleva esta temporada en la plantilla blanca. Ayer se salvó de la quema.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Chollo para el Barça, grupo de la muerte para el Madrid*
> 
> Las azulgrana se medirán a Bayern, Benfica y Rosengard, mientras que las blancas a las potencias PSG y Chelsea más el Vllaznia.




no me interesan los lesbianos aunque vistan de blanco.
gracias de todas maneras


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Lo sé, pero lo puedes hacer de aquella manera, o de aquella otra. Y cuando estas cobrando más de 100 pavos en taquilla para entrar a ver un puto partido de Liga, que menos, que no vengan equipos de medio pelo a darte lecciones, aunque al final tengas la suerte de meter la esfera de aire comprimido entre los 3 palos con un gol de culo en el minuto 93.
> 
> Que enteiendo q te sientas obligado a justificar el mal juego con frases de globos y balones, pero vamos, el dia q vayas tu al estadio, me temo q te encantaría ver otra cosa.
> 
> ...



Al Madrid se le admira porque gana, y mucho. Como ya te han dicho, el fútbol consiste en ganar y se gana metiendo más goles que el rival y no hay un estilo único.
Podemos hablar del famoso ADN Palancas que instauró Cruyff, el famoso Dream Team, que ganó 4 ligas, 2 comprando árbitros y otra pagando al Valencia, o una Champions, con el gol de Bakero en Alemania y una final ganada a la todopoderosa Sampdoria gracias a un zapatazo en una falta que no fue. Y luego llegó el Mesías, por partida doble, en el césped y en el banquillo. Equipo al que no se le pitaba un penal en contra en dos temporadas o que jugaba con bastante asiduidad contra 10, equipo que lo mismo le mangaba al Madrid en unas semis que atracaba al Chelsea en su casa. Equipo que, reconocido por su directiva, era tratado con guante de seda por Villar y su mafia del pito. Ah, eso y dar mil toques para meter la pelotita en la portería rival.
Los equipos son leyendas por lo que ganan y por los trofeos de sus vitrinas, y en ningún museo de ningún club del mundo hay un trofeo a la "excelencia balonpédica" por jugar muy bien. En el museo del Palancalona, tampoco.


----------



## petro6 (3 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Al Madrid se le admira porque gana, y mucho. Como ya te han dicho, el fútbol consiste en ganar y se gana metiendo más goles que el rival y no hay un estilo único.
> Podemos hablar del famoso ADN Palancas que instauró Cruyff, el famoso Dream Team, que ganó 4 ligas, 2 comprando árbitros y otra pagando al Valencia, o una Champions, con el gol de Bakero en Alemania y una final ganada a la todopoderosa Sampdoria gracias a un zapatazo en una falta que no fue. Y luego llegó el Mesías, por partida doble, en el césped y en el banquillo. Equipo al que no se le pitaba un penal en contra en dos temporadas o que jugaba con bastante asiduidad contra 10, equipo que lo mismo le mangaba al Madrid en unas semis que atracaba al Chelsea en su casa. Equipo que, reconocido por su directiva, era tratado con guante de seda por Villar y su mafia del pito. Ah, eso y dar mil toques para meter la pelotita en la portería rival.
> Los equipos son leyendas por lo que ganan y por los trofeos de sus vitrinas, y en ningún museo de ningún club del mundo hay un trofeo a la "excelencia balonpédica" por jugar muy bien. En el museo del Palancalona, tampoco.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (3 Oct 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿No serás un maricón reprimido, verdad?



Me lo tomare como un cumplido.


----------



## Chispeante (3 Oct 2022)

Hay que reconocer que esta gente nos dan mil vueltas a la hora de dominar lo importante:EL RELATO. Les hemos dejado sin él argumento de las "copas de Franco", sin el de las "copas en blanco y negro" sin el de "sois el que más ha ganado en el siglo XX pero no en el XXI", sin el de "ganáis porque tenéis el presupuesto más grande" (hola PSG, hola City). Pero no importa, hay un nuevo mantra que lo arregla todo: la Copa de Europa no siempre la gana el mejor.

Antes era Franco, los millones o las bolas calientes que nos regalaban los cruces más favorables. Se les jodió el invento y el argumento, pero el antimadridismo puede con todo y se recompone rápidamente. Cogen la vereda y aunque sea absurda y sin sentido, ellos la siguen con una fe y una disciplina admirable. Nos pasan por encima, nos atropellan...no existe un equipo en la historia del deporte que haya rentabilizado peor un dominio tan aplastante como el del Madrid. Han sabido contrarrestar con sus delirios argumentales hechos y hazañas inigualables. Me quito el sombrero. Son los mejores.


----------



## petro6 (3 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que esta gente nos dan mil vueltas a la hora de dominar lo importante:EL RELATO. Les hemos dejado sin él argumento de las "copas de Franco", sin el de las "copas en blanco y negro" sin el de "sois el que más ha ganado en el siglo XX pero no en el XXI", sin el de "ganáis porque tenéis el presupuesto más grande" (hola PSG, hola City). Pero no importa, hay un nuevo mantra que lo arregla todo: la Copa de Europa no siempre la gana el mejor.
> 
> Antes era Franco, los millones o las bolas calientes que nos regalaban los cruces más favorables. Se les jodió el invento y el argumento, pero el antimadridismo puede con todo y se recompone rápidamente. Cogen la vereda y aunque sea absurda y sin sentido, ellos la siguen con una fe y una disciplina admirable. Nos pasan por encima, nos atropellan...no existe un equipo en la historia del deporte que haya rentabilizado peor un dominio tan aplastante como el del Madrid. Han sabido contrarrestar con sus delirios argumentales hechos y hazañas inigualables. Me quito el sombrero. Son los mejores.



Pueden darle todas las vueltas que quieran, pero siempre serán unos segundones.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que esta gente nos dan mil vueltas a la hora de dominar lo importante:EL RELATO. Les hemos dejado sin él argumento de las "copas de Franco", sin el de las "copas en blanco y negro" sin el de "sois el que más ha ganado en el siglo XX pero no en el XXI", sin el de "ganáis porque tenéis el presupuesto más grande" (hola PSG, hola City). Pero no importa, hay un nuevo mantra que lo arregla todo: la Copa de Europa no siempre la gana el mejor.
> 
> Antes era Franco, los millones o las bolas calientes que nos regalaban los cruces más favorables. Se les jodió el invento y el argumento, pero el antimadridismo puede con todo y se recompone rápidamente. Cogen la vereda y aunque sea absurda y sin sentido, ellos la siguen con una fe y una disciplina admirable. Nos pasan por encima, nos atropellan...no existe un equipo en la historia del deporte que haya rentabilizado peor un dominio tan aplastante como el del Madrid. Han sabido contrarrestar con sus delirios argumentales hechos y hazañas inigualables. Me quito el sombrero. Son los mejores.



Simplemente son una secta y, para colmo, la secta del terruño que domina el mundo editorial, las cadenas de televisión y las agencias de publicidad. No le des más vueltas.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que esta gente nos dan mil vueltas a la hora de dominar lo importante:EL RELATO. Les hemos dejado sin él argumento de las "copas de Franco", sin el de las "copas en blanco y negro" sin el de "sois el que más ha ganado en el siglo XX pero no en el XXI", sin el de "ganáis porque tenéis el presupuesto más grande" (hola PSG, hola City). Pero no importa, hay un nuevo mantra que lo arregla todo: la Copa de Europa no siempre la gana el mejor.
> 
> Antes era Franco, los millones o las bolas calientes que nos regalaban los cruces más favorables. Se les jodió el invento y el argumento, pero el antimadridismo puede con todo y se recompone rápidamente. Cogen la vereda y aunque sea absurda y sin sentido, ellos la siguen con una fe y una disciplina admirable. Nos pasan por encima, nos atropellan...no existe un equipo en la historia del deporte que haya rentabilizado peor un dominio tan aplastante como el del Madrid. Han sabido contrarrestar con sus delirios argumentales hechos y hazañas inigualables. Me quito el sombrero. Son los mejores.



Se te olvida la famosa "flor" o el "no jugáis a nada" mientras los excelsos a la hora de mover la bola son apeados de la Champions y de la UEFA esa.


----------



## Chispeante (3 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Simplemente son una secta y, para colmo, la secta del terruño que domina el mundo editorial, las cadenas de televisión y las agencias de publicidad. No le des más vueltas.





petro6 dijo:


> Pueden darle todas las vueltas que quieran, pero siempre serán unos segundones.



Unos segundones fanatizados...que están entre los clubs más ricos del mundo (2° o 4° según la lista) y con un número de seguidores muy parecido, teniendo 9 Copas de Europa menos. De hecho es más rico y popular que otros equipos con mejor palmarés e historia. Han sabido vender, no sólo en España, sino en toda Europa,la imagen de un club de prestigio, incluso desde los años 80 cuando aún no habían tocado pelo con la Orejona. Las cosas como son, cada triunfo culé vale por 2 o 3 de los nuestros. 

Me recuerda un poco a la relación Liverpool/M.United, donde el primero es de largo más histórico pero la imagen de éxito se la ha llevado el segundo. De hecho incluso la propia ciudad de Liverpool es mucho más interesante que Manchester pero lo trendy y glamuroso se identifica con esta última.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (3 Oct 2022)




----------



## pepitoburbujas (3 Oct 2022)

Mal partido ayer, pero no peor que otras veces, sólo que el resultado no acompañó. Dejando a un lado el preocupante empanamiento de Benzema, creo que el parón y tener a medio equipo dando tumbos por medio mundo con sus respectivas selecciones nos ha perjudicado. Es lo que tienen estos parones; a veces vienen bien para recuperar a gente, pero otras veces te matan. Se podían ir atpc los que organizan estos bolos en medio de la liga.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (3 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Hay un nuevo líder*
> 
> Vinicius despega definitivamente: es el que más goles (6) y asistencias (3) lleva esta temporada en la plantilla blanca. Ayer se salvó de la quema.



Ayer hizo el ridículo como siempre... Su mal pase acabó en gol de churro.

Sólo Tchouameni y Ceballos lo hicieron peor. Fue vergonzoso. Con el puto Osasuna, ojo... Patético.

Alaba y Rüdiger mal como siempre.

Hazard: sin comentarios.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (3 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que esta gente nos dan mil vueltas a la hora de dominar lo importante:EL RELATO. Les hemos dejado sin él argumento de las "copas de Franco", sin el de las "copas en blanco y negro" sin el de "sois el que más ha ganado en el siglo XX pero no en el XXI", sin el de "ganáis porque tenéis el presupuesto más grande" (hola PSG, hola City). Pero no importa, hay un nuevo mantra que lo arregla todo: la Copa de Europa no siempre la gana el mejor.
> 
> Antes era Franco, los millones o las bolas calientes que nos regalaban los cruces más favorables. Se les jodió el invento y el argumento, pero el antimadridismo puede con todo y se recompone rápidamente. Cogen la vereda y aunque sea absurda y sin sentido, ellos la siguen con una fe y una disciplina admirable. Nos pasan por encima, nos atropellan...no existe un equipo en la historia del deporte que haya rentabilizado peor un dominio tan aplastante como el del Madrid. Han sabido contrarrestar con sus delirios argumentales hechos y hazañas inigualables. Me quito el sombrero. Son los mejores.



El FCB es la hermana fea y solterona... frente al RM, la hermana guapa, que liga mucho.

El ser humano tiende a ser compasivo y condescendiente con los debiles, inferiores, bobitos y mediocres... Éstos, sabedores de que explotando el victimismo la sociedad les va a compensar, sacan rédito de sus miserias atacando a la hermana guapa por ligar mucho...

Acojonantemente la táctica funciona... La sociedad tiende a agraviar a la hermana guapa, por ser tan guapa, y a minusvalorar su caracter... y a obviar la fealdad de la fea y encumbrarla por su supuesta simpatía...

*Fea*: "Qué maja y encantadora es fulanita... Se merece a un guaperas empotrador... Qué estilazo tiene... Antepone el amor verdadero a ligar... Por éso está sola... "

*Guapa*: "Uy, qué borde y que soberbia es menganita... Sólo liga por el físico... Le caen los novios llovidos del cielo... Es una sosa sin estilo que sólo sabe ligar luciendo tetazas y culazo.... No sabe lo que es el amor"


----------



## Edu.R (3 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Unos segundones fanatizados...que están entre los clubs más ricos del mundo (2° o 4° según la lista) y con un número de seguidores muy parecido, teniendo 9 Copas de Europa menos. De hecho es más rico y popular que otros equipos con mejor palmarés e historia. Han sabido vender, no sólo en España, sino en toda Europa,la imagen de un club de prestigio, incluso desde los años 80 cuando aún no habían tocado pelo con la Orejona. Las cosas como son, cada triunfo culé vale por 2 o 3 de los nuestros.
> 
> Me recuerda un poco a la relación Liverpool/M.United, donde el primero es de largo más histórico pero la imagen de éxito se la ha llevado el segundo. De hecho incluso la propia ciudad de Liverpool es mucho más interesante que Manchester pero lo trendy y glamuroso se identifica con esta última.



Totalmente de acuerdo, pero creo que podemos aplicar aquello de "come mierda, que 50 millones de moscas no pueden estar equivocadas". Que algo sea cool, trendy o que a la gente le guste, no significa nada en realidad.

A todo el mundo le gusta la aprobación y los likes, pero ya te digo que lo que sentí/sentimos el año pasado en esas eliminatorias de Champions, no lo va a sentir NADIE en este mundo seguramente nunca. Nunca había llorado después de un partido de fútbol ni nada que se le pareciese. Es más, yo os confieso que después de lo que vivi el año pasado, no creo que el fútbol me vuelva a resultar estimulante a corto plazo con el Real Madrid, porque no puedo igualar semejante orgasmo emocional. Es imposible superar lo de la 14º. Cualquier cosa que venga me parece "poca cosa" en comparación a aquello. Siento que después de casi 30 años viendo fútbol, necesito nuevos "retos" como aficionado deportivo.

Si me preguntas las cosas más míticas que he vivido como aficionado del Real Madrid: la Liga de Capello, la final de Champions de Lisboa, y las eliminatorias de la 14º. Y las dos primeras están bastante por debajo de lo del año pasado. Además, que uno se hace "mayor" y los sentimientos se atenuan.

A mi me da igual lo que digan del Real Madrid. Somos el club y yo unidos intimamente, y lo que yo sienta es para mi. Si otros piensan que el Barcelona o el PSG son mucho más "cool", pues todo para ellos. Se querrían cambiar por mi, y lo peor de todo es que no lo saben.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (3 Oct 2022)

Ahora os poneis a divagar sobre el Barcelona?

Si que tiene que estar mal la cosa...


----------



## Chichimango (4 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Los equipos son leyendas por lo que ganan y por los trofeos de sus vitrinas, y en ningún museo de ningún club del mundo hay un trofeo a la "excelencia balonpédica" por jugar muy bien. En el museo del Palancalona, tampoco.



Ojocuidao que el Trofeo Sensaciones pronto será reconocido por la UEFA, y entonces los culerdos nos darán el sorpaso definitivo en el palmarés.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Oct 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Ahora os poneis a divagar sobre el Barcelona?
> 
> Si que tiene que estar mal la cosa...



El debate es sobre el relato, el estilo, la estética, etc... Cortinas de humo y maquillaje para desprestigiar los éxitos del RM.

En mi caso aporto argumentos y retórica para rebatir tales estupideces. Si a algún forero le resulta de utilidad bien estará...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Oct 2022)

No se le ficha en 2022, por 60 M EUR del Dortmund, para ficharlo en 2024, por 180 M EUR del City... estar 2 temporadas sin 9 y que el City tenga al mejor 9 dichas temporadas.

Todo muy lógico... 

Si el City gana la Champions League en 2023 ó 2024, con Haaland de estrella, y se sacan un beneficio de 120 M EUR con el traspaso de Haaland, gracias al RM, propongo que se rebautice el Etihad Stadium a *FloPer Stadium*.


----------



## feps (4 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que esta gente nos dan mil vueltas a la hora de dominar lo importante:EL RELATO. Les hemos dejado sin él argumento de las "copas de Franco", sin el de las "copas en blanco y negro" sin el de "sois el que más ha ganado en el siglo XX pero no en el XXI", sin el de "ganáis porque tenéis el presupuesto más grande" (hola PSG, hola City). Pero no importa, hay un nuevo mantra que lo arregla todo: la Copa de Europa no siempre la gana el mejor.
> 
> Antes era Franco, los millones o las bolas calientes que nos regalaban los cruces más favorables. Se les jodió el invento y el argumento, pero el antimadridismo puede con todo y se recompone rápidamente. Cogen la vereda y aunque sea absurda y sin sentido, ellos la siguen con una fe y una disciplina admirable. Nos pasan por encima, nos atropellan...no existe un equipo en la historia del deporte que haya rentabilizado peor un dominio tan aplastante como el del Madrid. Han sabido contrarrestar con sus delirios argumentales hechos y hazañas inigualables. Me quito el sombrero. Son los mejores.



Mi padre trabajó en Barcelona dos años y medio. Allí, otro compañero charnego le dijo: "A un catalán hay que comprarlo por lo que vale, pero venderlo por lo que él dice que vale."


----------



## cebollo (4 Oct 2022)

La mayor habilidad del Barcelona ha sido venderse como "el gran rival del Real Madrid". Es un discurso que le pone a su mismo nivel y vende una falsa igualdad. 

En cuestiones de marketing y publicidad siempre han sido un equipo parásito nuestro.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La mayor habilidad del Barcelona ha sido venderse como "el gran rival del Real Madrid". Es un discurso que le pone a su mismo nivel y vende una falsa igualdad.
> 
> En cuestiones de marketing y publicidad siempre han sido un equipo parásito nuestro.



Gran apunte y brillante análisis:

El FCB sin el RM cerca sería un Arsenal, un Olympique de Lyon, un Lazio, un Werder Bremen... de la vida.


----------



## xilebo (4 Oct 2022)

*Bajonazo de Benzema*

El curso pasado marcó 8 goles y repartió 7 asistencias en sus primeros siete partidos. En este, el francés lleva 4 y 1, acentuado por su maldición ante Sergio Herrera desde los 11 metros.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Oct 2022)

El resultado del domingo (1-1 frente al Osasuna, y en casa) es inadmisible. Hay que hacer algo ya con este equipo, pues más allá de sea bueno o sea malo, necesita y aspira a mucho más.

Que el barça esté peor no es excusa de nada.

Veo que este año que viene la Champions se va a la City. O a Manchester o Liverpool.


----------



## Th89 (4 Oct 2022)

Lo más gracioso es ver a españolitos defendiendo a un club controlado y sustentado por xenófobos que les considera aficionados de segunda. O de tercera.

Es el súmmun de la subnormalidad.

Y dicho esto, hoy se enfrentan a un equipo que era basura el año pasado porque se cruzó con el Rey. Hoy, sin embargo, es poco menos que la Brasil de los 70.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Lo más gracioso es ver a españolitos defendiendo a un club controlado y sustentado por xenófobos que les considera aficionados de segunda. O de tercera.
> 
> Es el súmmun de la subnormalidad.



Correcto. Es una tara endémica a España.

Ser seguidor de una institución que desprecia a su país, a su comunicad autónoma, a su idioma y a su propia persona. 

Sigmund Freud se quedaría acojonado si levantara cabeza.


----------



## spam (4 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que esta gente nos dan mil vueltas a la hora de dominar lo importante:EL RELATO. Les hemos dejado sin él argumento de las "copas de Franco", sin el de las "copas en blanco y negro" sin el de "sois el que más ha ganado en el siglo XX pero no en el XXI", sin el de "ganáis porque tenéis el presupuesto más grande" (hola PSG, hola City). Pero no importa, hay un nuevo mantra que lo arregla todo: la Copa de Europa no siempre la gana el mejor.
> 
> Antes era Franco, los millones o las bolas calientes que nos regalaban los cruces más favorables. Se les jodió el invento y el argumento, pero el antimadridismo puede con todo y se recompone rápidamente. Cogen la vereda y aunque sea absurda y sin sentido, ellos la siguen con una fe y una disciplina admirable. Nos pasan por encima, nos atropellan...no existe un equipo en la historia del deporte que haya rentabilizado peor un dominio tan aplastante como el del Madrid. Han sabido contrarrestar con sus delirios argumentales hechos y hazañas inigualables. Me quito el sombrero. Son los mejores.



Pues para ellos la perra gorda ("el relato"), y para nosotros el palmarés. Ladran luego cabalgamos.
No se puede envidiar al que encarna lo más detestable de nuestra sociedad, la envidia, el doble rasero, la pretendida superioridad moral, la deshonestidad, la hipocresía, la complicidad con el supremacismo separatista, la ingeniería financiera y el chanchullo... quien sea tan mermao de comprarles "el relato" lleva en el pecado la penitencia.


----------



## xilebo (4 Oct 2022)

*Es tan paradójico que el otro se llame Nacho Vidal*


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Es tan paradójico que el otro se llame Nacho Vidal*


----------



## feps (4 Oct 2022)

Fijaos en lo que el difunto Quintero dijo en el siguiente minuto. Os lo dejo en el punto exacto. Tiene todo que ver con lo que se está hablando del relato.


----------



## xilebo (4 Oct 2022)

*Ancelotti, a Hazard: "Su situación es bastante clara..."*

El técnico italiano, antes del partido ante el Shakhtar, contesta a Xavi y Messi sobre que el mejor no siempre gana la Champions: “A veces sorprende lo que hemos sido capaces de hacer...”.


----------



## petro6 (4 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La mayor habilidad del Barcelona ha sido venderse como "el gran rival del Real Madrid". Es un discurso que le pone a su mismo nivel y vende una falsa igualdad.
> 
> En cuestiones de marketing y publicidad siempre han sido un equipo parásito nuestro.



Se lo tienen muy creido. El gran rival del Madrid siempre es el que se le acerque en Chempions, y ese es el Milan.


----------



## xilebo (4 Oct 2022)

*Ceballos se cae ante el Shakhtar*

Ancelotti ha anunciado que el utrerano tiene problemas en le isquio y no estará ante el Shakhtar. Tampoco Courtois, pero recupera a Lucas y Modric.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Oct 2022)

Parecéis nuevos.

Real Madrid gana: "es suerte / es un robo"
Real Madrid pierde: "merecido"
Rival gana: "juegan muy bien"
Rival pierde: "es mala suerte, les han robado".

Y ya está, en eso se basa todo. Da igual lo ocurrido sobre el verde.

Esta noche sesión de Multishempions.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Oct 2022)

spam dijo:


> Pues para ellos la perra gorda ("el relato"), y para nosotros el palmarés. Ladran luego cabalgamos.
> No se puede envidiar al que encarna lo más detestable de nuestra sociedad, la envidia, el doble rasero, la pretendida superioridad moral, la deshonestidad, la hipocresía, la complicidad con el supremacismo separatista, la ingeniería financiera y el chanchullo... quien sea tan mermao de comprarles "el relato" lleva en el pecado la penitencia.



Correcto... pero no está de más que de vez en cuando nos reforcemos en nuestra posición y recordemos la estafa.

Es tal el volumen y la reincidencia de propaganda con la que machacan a la población que a veces uno puede a llegar a dudar de sí mismo.

Está bien que hagamos terapia grupal.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Bajonazo de Benzema*
> 
> El curso pasado marcó 8 goles y repartió 7 asistencias en sus primeros siete partidos. En este, el francés lleva 4 y 1, acentuado por su maldición ante Sergio Herrera desde los 11 metros.



No:

* Subidón de Benzemá en la Tª 2021/22*.

Éste es el Benzemá de toda la vida: Mucha clase pero fallón. No es un 9.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Oct 2022)

Ni un partido en condiciones esta noche. Sobran 10 equipos en la Champions.


----------



## feps (4 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Ni un partido en condiciones esta noche. Sobran 10 equipos en la Champions.



Aquí explican alto y claro el disparate que supone que los aficionados tengan que comprar paquetes televisivos de fútbol, en los que el 80% de los partidos interesan a cuatro gatos. Es un youtuber madridista que lo razona muy bien, además de formas de multiplicar los ingresos.


----------



## Gorrión (4 Oct 2022)

La mafia Champions League inventándose un fuera de juego para no pitar el penalti.

Impresionante.


----------



## Th89 (4 Oct 2022)

Gaaal


----------



## Edu.R (4 Oct 2022)

Pierde el Atleti (1-0)
Pierde el Barcelona (1-0)
El Nápoles está arrasando en su grupo. El Liverpool puede que no sea 1º (Rival chungo para octavos).

De momento noche gostosa, veremos las segundas partes.


----------



## feps (4 Oct 2022)

Por si queremos ver el estado del césped y si hace frío en San Siro. 






Futbol.Nu - Dónde ver Partidos Televisados Hoy en España


Fútbol en la Tele - Próximos Partidos Televisión TV




envivo.futbol.nu


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Aquí explican alto y claro el disparate que supone que los aficionados tengan que comprar paquetes televisivos de fútbol, en los que el 80% de los partidos interesan a cuatro gatos. Es un youtuber madridista que lo razona muy bien, además de formas de multiplicar los ingresos.



No voy a perder más de los 3 minutos que he visto de ese vídeo de un tío que habla con cierto resquemor. 
Los YouTuber no van a generar afición o mayores audiencias para el fútbol. La única solución para el fútbol es crear competiciones de alto valor añadido con los mejores clubes y que estos puedan tener los mejores jugadores, generar el mayor espectáculo y ya después que eso pueda generar un contenido paralelo en las redes pero no que el club te dé el contenido a ti par que tú te lucres. Que no se monte películas el tío este. 

Las ligas nacionales no valen ni para tomar por el culo ninguna. De los 50 partidos de liga de toda Europa de cada findesemana, a lo sumo seis o siete tienen interés. El resto son basura que no generan rendimiento económico. 

Sin ir más lejos hoy…. El Inter de Milán? Mira macho, vete a tomar por el culo
El brujas, el benfica…. Veta a la mierda. Y tengo que pagar 100€ al mes por ver toda esa basura cuando solo quiero ver a lo sumo seis partidos al mes? 

Que les den por el culo. 
SuperLeague, fuegos artificiales, estadios de la hostia, cámaras de todo tipo grabando el partido con repeticiones espectaculares, fiesta en los estadios….
Un producto de calidad, no ir a un elche- malaga o yo que se. 

El fútbol fútbol como se tragaba de antes la gente los partidos, quedan/quedais cuatro gatos 

“Entonces a ti no te gusta el fútbol”

Claro que no. A mi me gusta ver un espectáculo, algo dinámico, que te emocione…. No la basura de la liga española. 
Un atlético-sevilla. Trágate tú esa basura si quieres que yo no


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 Oct 2022)

Santa basura el partido del barsa


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Aquí explican alto y claro el disparate que supone que los aficionados tengan que comprar paquetes televisivos de fútbol, en los que el 80% de los partidos interesan a cuatro gatos. Es un youtuber madridista que lo razona muy bien, además de formas de multiplicar los ingresos.



Esa ya lo hemos comentado, yo mismo lo dije, mi caso. Tengo interés solo en el Madrid, no p uedo pagar por 10 partidos en dos plataformas para asegurarme podre verlo, me gastaría más de 1000 euros. Si me dicen, si quiere ver al Madrid pague 5 pavos, lo hago y listo. Pero ellos venden internet más futbol, un negocio estúpido, para mi entender.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 Oct 2022)

Cagüendios, gol del friolero

VAR JAJAJAJAJ


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 Oct 2022)

Tarjeta al tonto jajajajajja


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> No voy a perder más de los 3 minutos que he visto de ese vídeo de un tío que habla con cierto resquemor.
> Los YouTuber no van a generar afición o mayores audiencias para el fútbol. La única solución para el fútbol es crear competiciones de alto valor añadido con los mejores clubes y que estos puedan tener los mejores jugadores, generar el mayor espectáculo y ya después que eso pueda generar un contenido paralelo en las redes pero no que el club te dé el contenido a ti par que tú te lucres. Que no se monte películas el tío este.
> 
> Las ligas nacionales no valen ni para tomar por el culo ninguna. De los 50 partidos de liga de toda Europa de cada findesemana, a lo sumo seis o siete tienen interés. El resto son basura que no generan rendimiento económico.
> ...



Pero tiene razón, han denunciado a canales, alguien del Madrid a gente que hace contrapropaganda de la mierdaprensa española y sudamericana que tira mierda contra el equipo, no se dan cuenta que ahí pueden engachar a gente, otro tema es que los que tienen los derechos de televisión no tienen interés en vender el producto o viven en el pasado. En cuanto lo pillen plataformas streaming esas televisiones desaparecen.
La gente joven ve youtube etc, no escuha onda cero, ser, ni chiringuitos de mierda, eso es a lo que se refiere, si quieren engachar a jovenes el tema está en la red. EN lo del formato Champions para mi se equivoca, está mal planteado y el negocio se acaba.
Pedretroll, un mierda que hace campañas contra el Madrid y en agradecimiento va a su programa, es para cagarse ese tema de Florentino.


----------



## The Replicant (4 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Tarjeta al tonto jajajajajja



lamantabla 

taluecs


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Oct 2022)

En el Nápoles se la está sacando un tal Kaká con más letras puestas al tun tun.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> En el Nápoles se la está sacando un tal Kaká con más letras puestas al tun tun.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



Ese tío se salió contra España hace poco en un partido de clasificación contra el Mundial que ganamos por el canto de un duro en el minuto 92.

Ahí hay jugador, y con 21 añitos, en el Nápoles no dura más allá del verano que viene.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 Oct 2022)




----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Oct 2022)

¿El Asllani este que ha entrado en el Inter no era una tardosartén que jugaba con nosotros en el femenino? Cómo avanza la 100cia.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Oct 2022)

El inter juega de pena, penita pena, ahora el único italiano en Europa es el Nápoles con diferencia.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 Oct 2022)

Ya tienen la excusa para haber perdido hoy


----------



## feps (4 Oct 2022)

La Liga española no tiene nivel. El endiosado Barcelona no puede con un equipo italiano muy vulgar.


----------



## feps (4 Oct 2022)

Quedan tres minutos para las excusas del noi de Terrasa.


----------



## The Replicant (4 Oct 2022)

la puta COPE hablando de "robo al Varsa" por un supuesto penalty no pitado por mano de un defensa del Inter cuando en NINGUNA de las tormas se ve que haya mano

pa mear y no echar gota


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Oct 2022)

Lo bueno para el Barca es que el Inter lleva el pecheo en la sangre. Aunque el próximo partido lo vaya ganando 8-0 en el 90, encontrará la forma de cagarla.


----------



## feps (4 Oct 2022)

Final. Perdió el Farsa.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 Oct 2022)

Bien, joder. Bien.


----------



## feps (4 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> la puta COPE hablando de "robo al Varsa" por un supuesto penalty no pitado por mano de un defensa del Inter cuando en NINGUNA de las tormas se ve que haya mano
> 
> pa mear y no echar gota



Si no se ve claro, NUNCA puede señalar el VAR un penalty.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Oct 2022)

Una mierda el inter, ha perdido la posesión, el seni y el tiki-taka, así no se va a ningún lado.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> la puta COPE hablando de "robo al Varsa" por un supuesto penalty no pitado por mano de un defensa del Inter cuando en NINGUNA de las tormas se ve que haya mano
> 
> pa mear y no echar gota



Los comentarios en Vomistar son de risa. Pobre Maldini y compañía.


----------



## Th89 (4 Oct 2022)

Pues se ha quedado buena noche.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Oct 2022)

El Barcelona en Europa demuestra lo que pasa cuando no tienes "red".

Si el Barcelona no le gana al Inter en el Camp Nou está eliminado, o virtualmente eliminado. Si gana, dependerá de lo que pase con el Bayern. Y el último dia el Bayern y el Inter podrían pactar un empatito, pasan los dos y a correr.

El grupo del Atleti tiene tela, los 3 "buenos" superados por el Brujas, que se supone que era el más flojo.

El Nápoles me da que va a ganar su grupo, tiene 2 partidos en casa que si los gana ya lo tendría, y el Liverpool puede ser que se la juegue con el Ajax.

Y el grupo D, pues puede pasar de todo 6-4-4-3, el Tottenham se supone que es el mejor pero no lo está demostrando para nada.


----------



## feps (4 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Los comentarios en Vomistar son de risa. Pobre Maldini y compañía.



Maldini sigue buscando el OVNI tras marcar Vinicius.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Barcelona en Europa demuestra lo que pasa cuando no tienes "red".
> 
> Si el Barcelona no le gana al Inter en el Camp Nou está eliminado, o virtualmente eliminado. Si gana, dependerá de lo que pase con el Bayern. Y el último dia el Bayern y el Inter podrían pactar un empatito, pasan los dos y a correr.



Bueno, el Barça lo tiene complicado, pero juega los dos partidos difíciles en casa, y hay que decir que el Inter es muy malo. Yo les sigo dando más de un 50-50 de pasar.


----------



## Forenski (4 Oct 2022)

Lewandowski haciendo de Messi en los partidos importantes: ni está, ni aparece, ni se le espera. Grande Robert, ahoraya puedes hacer un hat trick al siguiente equipo intrascendente que toque.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 Oct 2022)




----------



## 11kjuan (4 Oct 2022)

Es aquí donde Floper y sus seguidores vienen a llorar por la Superliga ?

Floper al decir que el fútbol actual está muerto también podría señalar que lo está por pagar cifras millonarias por paquetes.

Pero claro es mejor llorar.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y el grupo D, pues puede pasar de todo 6-4-4-3, el Tottenham se supone que es el mejor pero no lo está demostrando para nada.



Al Tottenham lo entrena Conte, es imposible que se clasifique. Es el Inter en más pecho frío.


----------



## Roedr (4 Oct 2022)

Ha perdido el equipo de Javi jajaja


----------



## Forenski (4 Oct 2022)

Hay que ver el lado positivo porque el Barsa es actualmente líder en posesión del balón.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Pues se ha quedado buena noche.



Se perfila una Europa League muy interesante: United, Atlético, Barcelona...


----------



## Edu.R (4 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bueno, el Barça lo tiene complicado, pero juega los dos partidos difíciles en casa, y hay que decir que el Inter es muy malo. Yo les sigo dando más de un 50-50 de pasar.



Suponiendo que le gana al Inter de más de un gol y que ganan todos al Plzen, el grupo queda 12-9-9 a falta del Bayern-Inter y el Barcelona-Bayern. 

El Barcelona creo que tiene que ganarle al Inter de 2 goles, sacarle algo al Bayern, y aun asi todavía depende de que al Bayern sestee o no el último día.



Roedr dijo:


> Ha perdido el equipo de Javi jajaja



Se ha puesto a hablar del árbitro, a decir que es una injusticia y ha estado casi 2 minutos hablando del árbitro. VALORS.


----------



## Forenski (4 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Se perfila una Europa League muy interesante: United, Atlético, Barcelona...



Es una versión optimista porque si el Viktoria Pilsen gana en el último partido en su campo al Farsa y saca otro empatito, juega la Europa League y Farsa cuarto.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Lewandowski haciendo de Messi en los partidos importantes: ni está, ni aparece, ni se le espera. Grande Robert, ahoraya puedes hacer un hat trick al siguiente equipo intrascendente que toque.



Lewandoski casi nunca ha aparecido en los partidos grandes desde que está en el Bayern. No le recuerdo prácticamente ninguno, solo en fase de grupos. En las eliminatorias baja muchísimo el nivel, y con Polonia es una rémora. Tiene unos numerazos porque el Bayern en Alemania hace lo que quiere y porque es bueno, obviamente. Pero no es topísimo.

Dos salidas del Barcelona en Europa y donde está Lewandoski. El último día le meterá 3 a Plzen, eso si.


----------



## Forenski (4 Oct 2022)

El árbitro, la posesión y que el Madrid roba: me han sorprendido los argumentos de Xavi, muy novedosos


----------



## Forenski (4 Oct 2022)

Xavi autocrítica cero patatero. Tiene un equipazo y han jugado de pena. Xavi suspenso.


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Oct 2022)

Pues ha quedado buena noche.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Xavi autocrítica cero patatero. Tiene un equipazo y han jugado de pena. Xavi suspenso.



Ganando en el Bernabeu se les pasa todo.

Ojo, es que podrían batir un récord. Podrían estar eliminados de Champions EN OCTUBRE.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Es una versión optimista porque si el Viktoria Pilsen gana en el último partido en su campo al Farsa y saca otro empatito, juega la Europa League y Farsa cuarto.



Será difícil, y en cualquier otra carambola el Pilsen lleva una diferencia de goles de -11.

Al que puede pasarle algo así es al Atlético.


----------



## The Replicant (4 Oct 2022)

Xavi: _ Estoy cabreado, es una injusticia lo que hemos vivido. _


----------



## Edu.R (4 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Será difícil, y en cualquier otra carambola el Pilsen lleva una diferencia de goles de -11.
> 
> Al que puede pasarle algo así es al Atlético.



El Plzen olvidate. Aquí la gracia está en ver que pasa el último día en el Bayern - Inter si el Inter necesita puntos y el Bayern no ve amenzado el 1º puesto.

Nosotros vamos a ganar mañana al Shakhtar, y con eso ya son 9 de 9, y aunque quedan dos salidas, ganando al Celtic en casa estás clasificado (Y luego lo que saques fuera bien está para ser 1º). Porque insisto, alomejor el Brujas acaba 1º de grupo, el Liverpool 2º y lo de ser 1º o 2º no es tan definitivo (Ya lo vimos el año pasado, el Chelsea con el Salzburgo siendo 2ºs y nosotros con el PSG siendo 1ºs).


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Se perfila una Europa League muy interesante: United, Atlético, Barcelona...



No te quepa duda que si todos esos van a la uefa el proximo cuento que nos querran vender sera la revalorizacion de la uefa que es casi como la champions o mas dificil


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No te quepa suda que si todos esos van a la uefa el proximo cuento que nos querran vender sera la revalorizacion de la uefa que es casi como la champions o mas dificil



Ya decía J Jorge el año pasado que el Eintrach era mejor que el Chelsea.


----------



## Chichimango (4 Oct 2022)

Que Barça y Atleti vayan con el gancho en Europa nos viene de puta madre para la Liga, siempre y cuando el Madrid haga lo que tiene que hacer (ganar mañana al Shaktar, para empezar). A ver si podemos irnos al Mundial con algo de margen.


----------



## Th89 (4 Oct 2022)

Me pregunto por qué no leo esta noche a la caterva de culanas adoradoras del estilo que ha inventado el fútbol a hablar de que lo importante es el juego, no los goles o el resultado.

Deben estar cachondos con el partidazo de Pedri o la nevera polaca.


----------



## .⁝. (5 Oct 2022)

El equipo de los „buenos“, los „vencedores“, siempre está de suerte, o de fiesta.

El Fútbol se convirtió en basura tóxica y el latino MENA madridista-burbujisto se alimenta de ello, mientras llora por la Mafia que le conviene, como el activista Afro Landic, pero la Farsa de los (((Mass Media))) y del Penal Madrid continúa a través del eterno (((madrilerdo))) errante. Los madridistas subversivos todavía creen que no descubrimos toda su Farsa y Manipulación mediáticas, LOL. Son tan irrisorios como aquellos que quieren mantener viva la farsa del _Holocuento_.

*La Farsa o Far$a madridista del Var$a continúa.*



























MAU-MAUDRIDISTAS Mantero Manteros ANTIFA LGBT BLM
HalaL Magreb HalaL Madrid Mena MENAS Moronegro Moronegros Madrilerdos
Judíos-Moros Magrebíes MauMaudrilerdos MauMaudridioten Madridioten
Madridi$ten Antifanten AnarcoGuarros Garrapatas Mass Media
Fecal Mandril Real Emirato de Madridistán MandriLgbtqi Putal Madrid
Ultras Moronegros Ultras Gitanomoros Ultras Mau-Maudrid
ADN Madridista: madrilerdo Mau Maudridista buscando a su padre negro, homosexual, mantero y madridista​


----------



## Edu.R (5 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Me pregunto por qué no leo esta noche a la caterva de culanas adoradoras del estilo que ha inventado el fútbol a hablar de que lo importante es el juego, no los goles o el resultado.
> 
> Deben estar cachondos con el partidazo de Pedri o la nevera polaca.



72% de posesión, Inter encerrado en su área toda la 2º parte. Se lo han merecido.


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## Roedr (5 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 72% de posesión, Inter encerrado en su área toda la 2º parte. Se lo han merecido.



hehe eso es sadismo


----------



## JimTonic (5 Oct 2022)

Hay que recordar que lo que lleva el barca en la champions es lo uqe deberia llevar en la liga sino le ayudaran roures , tebas y los arbitros

recordemos que el roures esta protegiendo su inversion al no permitir poner las imagenes que dan posibles penalties al madrid y si al barca, el controla las imagenes


----------



## pr0orz1337 (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lewandoski casi nunca ha aparecido en los partidos grandes desde que está en el Bayern. No le recuerdo prácticamente ninguno, solo en fase de grupos. En las eliminatorias baja muchísimo el nivel, y con Polonia es una rémora. Tiene unos numerazos porque el Bayern en Alemania hace lo que quiere y porque es bueno, obviamente. Pero no es topísimo.



El problema en estos casos no es que Lewandowski no sea lo suficientemente bueno, es que en los partidos chungos al mejor jugador del otro equipo se le marca mucho más de cerca, los defensas son mejores, los sistemas están mucho más trabajados...

El tema es que el Barça no tiene un plan B para meter goles si Lewandowski está bien sujeto, a Dembele le cuesta horrores meter gol, Raphinha tampoco tiene mucha facilidad, tienen una segunda línea muy roma, y cero balón parado desde hace lustros. Ansu, Depay o Ferrán sí tienen gol pero por unas razones u otras no juegan. En el Bayern te llegaban Sané, Muller, o Gnabry (y no digamos ya Robben y Ribéry en su época) y te hacían pagar con creces un marcaje doble a Lewandowski. Ahora te llega un equipo como el Inter, que no es top pero tampoco es el Cádiz, y si lo ejecuta bien le basta con marcar a Lewandowski y quedarse a esperar a que los otros dos delanteros cuelguen melones.

Por eso Vinicius es tan importante en el Madrid. 20 goles de un tío que en principio es tu segunda opción en ataque no tienen precio. Primero porque 20 goles son 20 goles, y segundo porque un tío que mete 20 goles exige que la defensa le ponga atención, y eso beneficia a Benzema y al resto del equipo en general.


----------



## Phoenician (5 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Parecéis nuevos.
> 
> Real Madrid gana: "es suerte / es un robo"
> Real Madrid pierde: "merecido"
> ...



Atleti y Farsa pierden y Madrid gana mañana: en la prensa Rouril y constructora de un relato progre infumable se dirá que Atleti y Farsa bien y Madrid mal de nuevo una vez más... Jajajaja!


----------



## The Replicant (5 Oct 2022)

joder por más que veo el "penalty" no pitado a favor del Farça no consigo ver la famosa mano, que todos dicen que es "clarisima", desde luego viven en un universo paralelo y PARA LELOS


----------



## feps (5 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> joder por más que veo el "penalty" no pitado a favor del Farça no consigo ver la famosa mano, que todos dicen que es "clarisima", desde luego viven en un universo paralelo y PARA LELOS



En Europa no pita Roures.


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## The Replicant (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## feps (5 Oct 2022)

Pitando Roures, la Liga indiscutiblemente va a ser del Farsa. Pero como no ganen al Inter volverán a la Europa League, ocupando el puesto de su filial hispalense.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Oct 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



A mi esto es lo que me jode. Su puta hipocresía, y el único motivo que me hace desearles mal.

Ayer Cañizares, después de la entrevista a Xavi, soltó: "Xavi tiene razón, los árbitros deberían hablar. Pero que lo diga el día también que el arbitraje le favorezca".

Esta gente cambia el discurso en función de los acontecimientos. Yo a muchos equipos les veo en una linea y la mantienen, estos siempre hablan y luego viene la hemeroteca. Al Atleti nunca he visto que le saquen la hemeroteca, al Real Madrid tampoco. A estos siempre, les puede la soberbia de creerse lo que no son cuando les sopla el viento a favor, y cuanďo viene en contra, como ayer...

En ese partido de Villarreal, el VAR se tragó una mano clarísima, como me favorece "no hablo de los árbitros". Ayer igual, pero en contra "me quejo de los árbitros".

En fin, que queda mucha temporada, pero Xavi me está recordando a Gaspart: con el Real Madrid triunfante a mil, y el Barcelona desesperado hundido en la mierda. Si después de hipotecar patrimonio se van a la Europa League, a ver que excusa ponen... otra más.


----------



## feps (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (5 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El problema en estos casos no es que Lewandowski no sea lo suficientemente bueno, es que en los partidos chungos al mejor jugador del otro equipo se le marca mucho más de cerca, los defensas son mejores, los sistemas están mucho más trabajados...
> 
> El tema es que el Barça no tiene un plan B para meter goles si Lewandowski está bien sujeto, a Dembele le cuesta horrores meter gol, Raphinha tampoco tiene mucha facilidad, tienen una segunda línea muy roma, y cero balón parado desde hace lustros. Ansu, Depay o Ferrán sí tienen gol pero por unas razones u otras no juegan. En el Bayern te llegaban Sané, Muller, o Gnabry (y no digamos ya Robben y Ribéry en su época) y te hacían pagar con creces un marcaje doble a Lewandowski. Ahora te llega un equipo como el Inter, que no es top pero tampoco es el Cádiz, y si lo ejecuta bien le basta con marcar a Lewandowski y quedarse a esperar a que los otros dos delanteros cuelguen melones.
> 
> Por eso Vinicius es tan importante en el Madrid. 20 goles de un tío que en principio es tu segunda opción en ataque no tienen precio. Primero porque 20 goles son 20 goles, y segundo porque un tío que mete 20 goles exige que la defensa le ponga atención, y eso beneficia a Benzema y al resto del equipo en general.



Joder, me estaba encantando tu análisis... hasta que llegué a Vinicius...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pitando Roures, la Liga indiscutiblemente va a ser del Farsa. Pero como no ganen al Inter volverán a la Europa League, ocupando el puesto de su filial hispalense.



Por eso quieren que vuelva Messi. En la liga francesa, inferior a la española, no aporta gran cosa pero en el entorno arbitral español los defensas sólo podrán hacerle el pasillo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (5 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Por eso quieren que vuelva Messi. En la liga francesa, inferior a la española, no aporta gran cosa pero en el entorno arbitral español los defensas sólo podrán hacerle el pasillo.



Amén. Acabas de resumir en pocas palabras lo que es realmente ese sobrevalorado jugadorcillo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2022)

El Barcelona necesita lo que ha echo el real Madrid, unos buenos mamadous, pero mamadous premium, nada de mamadous de saldo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (5 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>






Tan cierto como desolador: Es tan nefasta la planificación deportiva del RM que todo depende de un señor de 37 años.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bueno, el Barça lo tiene complicado, pero juega los dos partidos difíciles en casa, y hay que decir que el Inter es muy malo. Yo les sigo dando más de un 50-50 de pasar.



Si gana 2-0 lo tiene hecho, gana a los polacos fuera y listo, segundo de grupo. Ahora bien, si empata entonces va fuera casi seguro.


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si gana 2-0 lo tiene hecho, gana a los polacos fuera y listo, segundo de grupo. Ahora bien, si empata entonces va fuera casi seguro.



Incluso puede ganar al Bayern en casa.


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## seven up (5 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> En Europa no pita Roures.



Es que no es solo Roures. Los medios españoles están presentados o dirigidos o producidos o controlados en un 95% por catalanes y así se pueden crear y vivir en su mundo alternativo. La parte positiva, es que gracias a esa parcialidad e injusticia nacional, el Real Madrid, en el mundo real, en Europa, ha podido demostrar su auténtica valía, arrasando durante estos últimos 25 años en las competiciones europeas.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (5 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si gana 2-0 lo tiene hecho, gana a los polacos fuera y listo, segundo de grupo. Ahora bien, si empata entonces va fuera casi seguro.



Ya están allanando el terreno para organizar un atraco al Inter el próximo miércoles... Son unos miserables.

Si no ganan están en la puta calle. 

- Ruego a Lautaro Martínez que recupere toda la inspiración que no tuvo ayer, pues la cagó en todo balón que tocó...
- Quizás Lukaku vuelva...
- O Dzeko nos dé otra alegría como, en 2018 con la Roma, la noche que Kostas Manolas se erigió como un héroe anti-farsa


----------



## feps (5 Oct 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Es que no es solo Roures. *Los medios españoles están presentados o dirigidos o producidos o controlados en un 95% por catalanes y así se pueden crear y vivir en su mundo alternativo.* La parte positiva, es que gracias a esa parcialidad e injusticia nacional, el Real Madrid, en el mundo real, en Europa, ha podido demostrar su auténtica valía, arrasando durante estos últimos 25 años en las competiciones europeas.



Veo que escuchaste lo que dijo el difunto Jesús Quintero, que de medios de comunicación sabía un rato porque estuvo casi 40 años en ellos.


----------



## feps (5 Oct 2022)

La prestigiosa historiadora Elvira Roca ha levantado ampollas con una entrevista al diario EL MUNDO, tras el quinto aniversario del golpe de Estado, pero en el fondo a ella no le falta razón. España no puede vivir sometida perpetuamente al chantaje de una región llena de lunáticos. Aquí debajo, un resumen copiado de la red.


En una entrevista en el diario ‘El Mundo’ ha dicho que “no creo que España sea sagrada ni eterna, y puesto que las urnas son la única forma de legitimidad que reconocemos,* hay que hacer un referéndum constitucional y organizado, no la patochada del 1-O”. *

Y añade que “sobre la soberanía nacional tenemos derecho a decidir todos, y a lo mejor un territorio al final no se quiere ir pero los demás sí queremos que se vaya. *Yo votaría a favor de que Cataluña se fuera. Ha hecho mucho daño y estaríamos muchísimo mejor sin estos territorios* que se han enriquecido por la vía del chantaje descarado”.

A la hora de hablar sobre las consecuencias que tendría para España la secesión de Cataluña añade que “ya nos organizaríamos. Si logramos amputar el problema y echamos a andar, España tiene un montón de posibilidades internas. No tengo ninguna duda duda de que nos iba a ir muchísimo mejor. ¿Cuántas regiones se empobrecieron hasta la extenuación para hacer ricos a esos territorios llamados históricos, y han levantado cabeza con un esfuerzo colosal?”.


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Barcelona necesita lo que ha echo el real Madrid, unos buenos mamadous, pero mamadous premium, nada de mamadous de saldo.



Se piensan que con Gavi y Pedri les da para competir contra esos centros del campo plagados de africanos de 2 metros.


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> La prestigiosa historiadora Elvira Roca ha levantado ampollas con una entrevista al diario EL MUNDO, tras el quinto aniversario del golpe de Estado, pero en el fondo a ella no le falta razón. España no puede vivir sometida perpetuamente al chantaje de una región llena de lunáticos. Aquí debajo, un resumen copiado de la red.
> 
> 
> En una entrevista en el diario ‘El Mundo’ ha dicho que “no creo que España sea sagrada ni eterna, y puesto que las urnas son la única forma de legitimidad que reconocemos,* hay que hacer un referéndum constitucional y organizado, no la patochada del 1-O”. *
> ...



Lo que hay que hacer es ilegalizar a los partidos que van en contra de la Constitución y que han dado un golpe de Estado... bueno, entonces, también entraría el PSOE.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Oct 2022)

Las cuentas del Barça son:

-Si pierde el próximo partido está eliminado.
-Si empata el próximo partido está eliminado si el Inter le gana a Victoria o Bayern.
-Si gana el próximo partido está clasificado si hace los mismos puntos que Inter a no ser que sea victoria por la mínima y al Inter le dé por golear, que no creo.

Lamentablemente, el Inter la va a cagar. Lo tienen en los genes.


----------



## feps (5 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es ilegalizar a los partidos que van en contra de la Constitución y que han dado un golpe de Estado... bueno, entonces, también entraría el PSOE.



Lo que hace el Farsa en el deporte español es lo mismo que hace Cataluña con el resto del Estado. Suena demasiado fuerte, pero Cataluña lleva siglos sangrando al resto de España, a golpe de chantaje. Por eso a las primeras de cambio están llorando, como niños malcriados, en vez de soltarles un bofetón para alinearles los chakras.


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo que hace el Farsa en el deporte español es lo mismo que hace Cataluña con el resto del Estado. Suena demasiado fuerte, pero Cataluña lleva siglos sangrando al resto de España, a golpe de chantaje. Por eso a las primeras de cambio están llorando, como niños malcriados, en vez de soltarles un bofetón para alinearles los chakras.



Pero de ahí a regalarles la independencia va un trecho. Los que se tienen que ir son los nazis supremacistas, tanto catalanes como vascos.


----------



## feps (5 Oct 2022)

Desde el próximo lunes podréis comprar las entradas para el Clásico de Roures.









Los precios de las entradas del Clásico: de 125 a 410 euros


Ya se conoce el precio de las entradas para el primer Clásico de la temporada Los tiques para el Real Madrid-Barcelona del 16 de octubre (16:15 horas, DAZN) en el Santiago Bernabéu




www.marca.com


----------



## feps (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (5 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Las cuentas del Barça son:
> 
> -Si pierde el próximo partido está eliminado.
> -Si empata el próximo partido está eliminado si el Inter le gana a Victoria o Bayern.
> ...



En 2010 se los follaron...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (5 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Pero de ahí a regalarles la independencia va un trecho. Los que se tienen que ir son los nazis supremacistas, tanto catalanes como vascos.



Se sale de la temática de este hilo... Pero basta ver que tienen una deuda salvaje con el Estado español... Evidencia de que son, y serán, todo lo contrario a independientes: *Son muy dependientes de España.*

El independentismo es una cortina de humo para camuflar que *lo que realmente quieren ser, y son, es españoles premium*... como los vascos.


----------



## Th89 (5 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



A este leñero con patente de corso es necesario que se le cruce con un tío contundente que le baje los humos.


----------



## Andr3ws (5 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> A este leñero con patente de corso es necesario que se le cruce con un tío contundente que le baje los humos.



¿Rudiger?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (5 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



El tal Gavi es un niñato con delirios de grandeza. Ayer le debieron expulsar por una entrada por detrás y tener una amarilla.


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Las cuentas del Barça son:
> 
> -Si pierde el próximo partido está eliminado.
> -Si empata el próximo partido está eliminado si el Inter le gana a Victoria o Bayern.
> ...



hay que contar también con una posible ayudita de los cabezabuquen al inter, que no creo, pero bueno ahí está la posibilidad


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (5 Oct 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> en el madrid lo que falta es diversidad



Qué coño diversidad, es el equipo más uniforme de la liga, parece un equipo africano con un par de extranjeros.

El *REAL NEGRIT*.


----------



## Th89 (5 Oct 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Rudiger?



Hágase.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (5 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mi padre trabajó en Barcelona dos años y medio. Allí, otro compañero charnego le dijo: "A un catalán hay que comprarlo por lo que vale, pero venderlo por lo que él dice que vale."



Eso se dice de los argentinos.

Hay muchos tipos de catalanes, muchos muchos. No todos somos como lo que ponéis por aquí.

EDITO: Vosotros os creéis que en un referéndum va a salir la independencia? Primero habrá que montarlo y decir cuáles son los efectos que tendrá a corto, medio y largo plazo. Pero si la burguesía catalana con quién más contenta estaba era con Franco.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

Bueno, pues Ceballos estará de baja hasta después del Mundial. 


Como hemos dicho muchos por aquí y en otros subforos de fútbol, el tema del mundial, antes, durante y después, va a ser una hecatombe en cuestión de bajas, problemas y demás.


----------



## seven up (5 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


>


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Oct 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Eso se dice de los argentinos.
> 
> Hay muchos tipos de catalanes, muchos muchos. No todos somos como lo que ponéis por aquí.
> 
> EDITO: Vosotros os creéis que en un referéndum va a salir la independencia? Primero habrá que montarlo y decir cuáles son los efectos que tendrá a corto, medio y largo plazo. Pero si la burguesía catalana con quién más contenta estaba era con Franco.



a mi me caes bien y eres un gran zankeador, cosa que mis receptores de dopamina agradecen... No obstante no puedo decir lo mismo de un 50% más o menos de catalanes que conocí durante mi estadía en Gerona. Bastante cerrados y antipáticos, la primera vez que me dieron las gracias con un "merci" me quedé  del resto de cataluña no hablo, que sólo he estado un par de ratos en Barcelona y Tarragona.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (5 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> a mi me caes bien y eres un gran zankeador, cosa que mis receptores de dopamina agradecen... No obstante no puedo decir lo mismo de un 50% más o menos de catalanes que conocí durante mi estadía en Gerona. Bastante cerrados y antipáticos, la primera vez que me dieron las gracias con un "merci" me quedé  del resto de cataluña no hablo, que sólo he estado un par de ratos en Barcelona y Tarragona.



Si te vas a Girona, cuna del lazismo, qué esperas?

Es cómo si te vas a un poblado caníbal en medio de la selva y te pides un menú vegano en el *BAR PACO* de la aldea.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> hay que contar también con una posible ayudita de los cabezabuquen al inter, que no creo, pero bueno ahí está la posibilidad



Si, siempre y cuando tengan el 1° puesto asegurado. Por ello creo que si el Barcelona no gana los 2 partidos está fuera. El Bayern con un empate en Barcelona sería virtualmente primero de grupo, y ahi el Inter ganaría enteros.

Otra cosa es que el Barcelona gane los 2 partidos, entonces seguramente se llegaría 12-9-9 y la última jornada sería muy favorable para el Barcelona. Pero si llegan por ejemplo Bayern 13, Inter 9, Barcelona 7, ya puede ganar el Barcelona en la R.Checa, que el Bayern va a sacar a todos los suplentes.

Todo lo que no sea ganar los 2 partidos es no depender de si mismo, y nadie le va a echar una mano.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Oct 2022)

Xabi Alonso acaba de firmar por el Bayer Leverkusen. El equipo trampolín ideal para ver si sirve para metas más elevadas.


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Oct 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Si te vas a Girona, cuna del lazismo, qué esperas?
> 
> Es cómo si te vas a un poblado caníbal en medio de la selva y te pides un menú vegano en el *BAR PACO* de la aldea.



pues fui a rescatar a mi mujer de las zarpas de los indepes. Dos putos años y medio pero al final conseguimos su traslado a Madric.
True story, amego


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

El Barça pasa por ganar sus dos partidos. Lo demás es especular...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Oct 2022)

Si gana a Inter y Viktoria está dentro, si no, está fuera. Los partidos contra el Bayern están de adorno.

Es más, si empata y gana a Bayern y Viktoria está fuera si el Inter pierde contra Bayern y le gana a Viktoria.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Oct 2022)

Hoy es un partido para recuperar la senda del triunfo y no para tomarlo como un entrenamiento más.Hay que ganar hoy sí o sí pues el Shakhtar vendrá a por los 3 puntos y ellos saldrán a dar la sorpresa.
Quedémonos que lo del Osasuna fue un traspié pero hoy hay que salir a ganar y dejar la clasificación casi hecha cuánto antes se hagan las cosas bien mejor.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## _Suso_ (5 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> a mi me caes bien y eres un gran zankeador, cosa que mis receptores de dopamina agradecen... No obstante no puedo decir lo mismo de un 50% más o menos de catalanes que conocí durante mi estadía en Gerona. Bastante cerrados y antipáticos, la primera vez que me dieron las gracias con un "merci" me quedé  del resto de cataluña no hablo, que sólo he estado un par de ratos en Barcelona y Tarragona.



@Pio Pio también es catalán y es muy buen tipo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2022)

Vuelven las eurociadas madrileñas de todos los miércoles.

Por cierto el florencio que se ha vuelto vegano?
Joder está chupao, que nos dure mucho que vuelve el Calderón y se gasta los cuartos en drenthe y compañia a comisión con el mafias del mijatovic.


----------



## Th89 (5 Oct 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Si te vas a Girona, cuna del lazismo, qué esperas?
> 
> Es cómo si te vas a un poblado caníbal en medio de la selva y te pides un menú vegano en el *BAR PACO* de la aldea.



En mi opinión no es cosa de los catalanes como tal, el problema es que los que tienen sus tentáculos por todas partes son los lazis.

Y al final se generaliza y pasa lo que pasa.



loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Xabi Alonso acaba de firmar por el Bayer Leverkusen. El equipo trampolín ideal para ver si sirve para metas más elevadas.



Estoy convencido de que como lo haga medianamente bien entrenará al Bayern prontito. Nagelsmann está siendo un bluff.


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

Ya tenemos ONCE DEL REAL MADRID: *Lunin; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Tchouameni, Valverde, Kroos; Rodrygo, Vinicius y Benzema.

No juega Modric, se mantienen Rodrygo y Vinicius junto a Benzema en el tridente ofensivo. Militao y Valverde, novedades respecto a Osasuna. *


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Estoy convencido de que como lo haga medianamente bien entrenará al Bayern prontito. Nagelsmann está siendo un bluff.



Hombre, puestos a entrenar al Bayern mejor que nos entrene a nosotros (quicir, si da el nivel en Leverkusen).


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> A este leñero con patente de corso es necesario que se le cruce con un tío contundente que le baje los humos.



Desde el principio solo he visto en ese chaval a un guarro que se le permite todo, hace dos chorraditas y ya lo consideran una estrella mundial, un chaval que aún no ha demostrado nada, pero con toda la prensa de mierda a favor. El año pasado contra el BAyern nada mas salir demostró su imbecilidad y chulería, no se reían de el ni nada los alemanes.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Oct 2022)

No puc mes:


----------



## feps (5 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya tenemos ONCE DEL REAL MADRID: *Lunin; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Tchouameni, Valverde, Kroos; Rodrygo, Vinicius y Benzema.
> 
> No juega Modric, se mantienen Rodrygo y Vinicius junto a Benzema en el tridente ofensivo. Militao y Valverde, novedades respecto a Osasuna. *



Modric está entre algodones y no querrá perderse el Mundial. Veremos también cómo se comporta Benzema porque su nivel ha bajado bastante. Sin duda es una alineación muy ofensiva.


----------



## Forenski (5 Oct 2022)

Buenas tardes: ¿ Algún amable forero que aporte enlace para el partido? Gracias


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Buenas tardes: ¿ Algún amable forero que aporte enlace para el partido? Gracias




aun no oder
ques pronto
pero intentaremos pasarlo


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (5 Oct 2022)

Una plegaria de todos por Karim


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 Oct 2022)

y que esta bestia fuera desechada
porque florentino se encoñó con un moronegro antimadridista homo-follatravelos ..... 

sin palabras con la cagada 

al menos nos libramos de que el moronegro viniera
llega a venir y entonces sí que hubiera explotado todo


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (5 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y que esta bestia fuera desechada
> porque florentino se encoñó con un moronegro antimadridista homo-follatravelos .....
> 
> sin palabras con la cagada
> ...



Nottingham forest, el peor ManU en años, el crystal palace?
Hay que meterlas pero es lo mismo que reír las gracias a Lewandosky


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Oct 2022)

Mal resultado para el Madrid en el otro partido. A ver si en Glasgow empatan.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Mal resultado para el Madrid en el otro partido. A ver si en Glasgow empatan.



Hombre, estaría muy bien dejar el grupo 9-4-2-1, pero que podamos perder en Leipzig de un gol y clasificarnos ese mismo día, tampoco está tan mal


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Oct 2022)

bueno, ahí estamos ya con los captchas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2022)

Vamos a cambiarle ya el nombre al hilo joder:
"El hilo oficial de los mamadous"


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Oct 2022)

el madric sale de inicio con UN español, y tropecientos moronegros


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Oct 2022)

Joder....

¿ Ha cambiado de look de pelo el Amego ??? Se ha pelao cómo las guarras de la CUP... Joder...

Me recuerda a la puta de les gallines:


----------



## pepetemete (5 Oct 2022)

Negral Mandril contra un equipo ruso.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Oct 2022)

Hay que fichar a Mudryk y Sudakov. Con esos dos tenemos para pasar la temporada contando chistes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Oct 2022)

algun enlace para ver la despedida de lopetegui?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 Oct 2022)

hacen el minuto de silencio por el farsa ayer


----------



## fachacine (5 Oct 2022)

Buenas, a ver qué hacen estos cabrones


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (5 Oct 2022)

Está fino Karim


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Hay que fichar a Mudryk y Sudakov. Con esos dos tenemos para pasar la temporada contando chistes.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Oct 2022)

en serio, se debería obligar a que, yo qué se, al menos el 50% de los jugadores en el campo, fueran nacionales.


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder....
> 
> ¿ Ha cambiado de look de pelo el Amego ??? Se ha pelao cómo las guarras de la CUP... Joder...
> 
> Me recuerda a la puta de les gallines:



Hoy en el hormiguero los morancos, diversion asegurada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> en serio, se debería obligar a que, yo qué se, al menos el 50% de los jugadores en el campo, fueran nacionales.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> en serio, se debería obligar a que, yo qué se, al menos el 50% de los jugadores en el campo, fueran nacionales.



eso de vuelta ala epoca TETRICA de españa donde venia cualquier mindungui de fuera y nos eliminaba porque aqui solo sabiamos jugar al patapum


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hoy en el hormiguero los morancos, diversion asegurada



Gracias ¡¡¡¡... Ayer al final me quedé en el Inter-Far$a... Estuvo mejor que la choni de la Pe en el Hormiguero...


----------



## Operacional (5 Oct 2022)

Hola marquistas, algún linkito por ahi?? triste pedir lo sé


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

Gol del Dortumnd


----------



## Suprimo (5 Oct 2022)

Los enlases de siempre weys


Spoiler












STREAMONSPORT | Regarder OM AC Ajaccio streaming Direct Marseille AC Ajaccio streaming foot OM AC Ajaccio streaming direct Streaming football Prime Video streaming Beinsport voir en streaming gratuit psg


Match OM AC Ajaccio streaming foot OM AC Ajaccio streaming football Marseille AC Ajaccio streaming direct Foot stream PSG streaming OM streaming OL streaming foot ASSE streaming Ligue 1 stream NBA, Formule 1, Top14




www.streamon-sport.buzz










FBStreams - Soccer,Football Sports HD Streams - FBStream


FBStreams aka Streams is new home of sports fans, watch your favorite team, player and all sports including NFL, NBA, NHL, and Tennis Sports HD Streams.




tm.fbstream.tv










FootyBite - The Best Soccer Streams


Original Footybite, a website by the founders of /r/SoccerStreams. Find live scores, Reddit Football Streams for FREE.




live8.footybite.cc


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Oct 2022)

Difícil solución tiene el Cerdilla


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

Y Halland ya empieza. MEnudo asesino del área este tio


----------



## petro6 (5 Oct 2022)

Un henlace por amol de Diox, el mío lo han capao..


----------



## petro6 (5 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Los enlases de siempre weys
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Then kius.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> en serio, se debería obligar a que, yo qué se, al menos el 50% de los jugadores en el campo, fueran nacionales.



Yo ya dije que el Madrí se equivoca mucho negrizando el equipo. La afición no se siente representada por el equipo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 Oct 2022)

Operacional dijo:


> Hola marquistas, algún linkito por ahi?? triste pedir lo sé



Privado


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Difícil solución tiene el Cerdilla



Suena Sampaoli


----------



## pepetemete (5 Oct 2022)

Mirad esto, es mucho mejor

(76) CUANDO LOS GALACTICOS ASOMBRABAN AL MUNDO (Mejores Goles) - YouTube

Y ahora repetid conmigo: EL FÚTBOL DE HOY ES UNA PUTA MIERDA.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Oct 2022)

El 1º.

Está más divertido el Cerdilla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Suena Sampaoli



Pero entrenador que Lote y que con esa plantilla poco puede hacer.


----------



## Th89 (5 Oct 2022)

Gaaaal vamosss!!!!!!!


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Oct 2022)

En fin... Gol del Madric... Rodrygo...

Estos del Donetz serían un 2ªB de medio pelo en España y casi ni eso....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2022)

*Muy bien nuestros jóvenes mamadous, parece que va a ser un anoche de rociadas *


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Oct 2022)

uefa foundation for children
no to racism
paz
unicef

el fútbol se ha convertido en una ong


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (5 Oct 2022)

Vamos!!


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Hay que fichar a Mudryk y Sudakov. Con esos dos tenemos para pasar la temporada contando chistes.



Sudakov no ha sudado la camiseta el cabrón
Mudryk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> uefa foundation for children
> no to racism
> paz
> unicef
> ...



El fútbol es el circo para la plebe y es tan hipócrita como lo es esta.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Oct 2022)

El chactar no parece muy duro...en el gol ha entrado el Madrid como han querido. Y el portero, peor que Lunin...y esta gente le metio 4 al Leipzig en Alemania? 
El publico parece de carton, no se ha escuchado nada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Y tienes que seguir aguantando a los del far$a que te digan que los que juegan bien son ellos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Oct 2022)

El Sevilla tiene buena pinta este año.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Oct 2022)

me he pasao al benfica-psg


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2022)

Madre mía, luego la gente prefiere esto que una super liga, no me jodas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> me he pasao al benfica-psg



En el partido del Cerdilla tiene pinta que va a haber goles.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Oct 2022)

Vere un poco mas al Madrid y si marca otro, pondre el milan - chelsea.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

Os acordáis cuando el Shaktar Donetsk estaba lleno de brasileiros gostosos???

Eh mariconass


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Vere un poco mas al Madrid y si marca otro, pondre el milan - chelsea.



Yo veré repetido el Inter-Far$a, polla en mano....Jejejeje...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2022)

_Que puta maravilla de elástica ha echo este cabron._


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

Fede pegado en banda y Rodrygo con más libertad de juego. Interesante lo que se puede probar hoy eh merengonas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Yo veré repetido el Inter-Far$a, polla en mano....Jejejeje...



Esperate al partido de vuelta, que con un 2-0 pasan.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Oct 2022)

Messi ha metido un golazo


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Esperate al partido de vuelta, que con un 2-0 pasan.



Bueno... De momento una paja, cae... Ya si eso luego pues ya veremos....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Yo veré repetido el Inter-Far$a, polla en mano....Jejejeje...


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Bueno... De momento una paja, cae... Ya si eso luego pues ya veremos....



Que gustos más raros tiene usted, con el palancas como mucho da para unas risas.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

Valverde está a un nivel estratosférico


----------



## fachacine (5 Oct 2022)

Vaya pachanga


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Oct 2022)

2-0. Si jugamos no tenemos rival


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2022)

Nueva euromamadourociada del Madrid


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Oct 2022)

Joder vaya golazo...


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

golazoooooooooo de viniiiiiiii 2-0


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Oct 2022)

Ahora mismo somos el único español que gana en champions. Dirán que nuestro grupo es muy fácil claro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2022)

Es el momento de sacar el seboso belga!!!!!


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

Cago en to, se ha quedado congelada la imagen cuando vinichius le pegaba al balón, esta noche el programa va fatal.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 2-0. Si jugamos no tenemos rival



Es un rival mediocre y también por la situación que estamos viviendo. Normal.


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Oct 2022)

mete este gol el palancalona y lo tenemos hasta en la sopa


----------



## qbit (5 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Cago en to, se ha quedado congelada la imagen cuando vinichius le pegaba al balón, esta noche el programa va fatal.





Spoiler: sfsrggggggggd









Real Madrid Live Stream | FBStreams - FBStream


Watch Real Madrid stream online on FBStream. Here how you can watch all the match action for Real Madrid. FB stream for Real Madrid quality stream on mobile and desktop.




tm.fbstream.tv


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Oct 2022)

Estos pobres son malísimos. Digo pobres porque vaya tela estar jugando al fútbol con la que les está cayendo en casa.

Y a ver dónde está el trollaco que dice que si Vinicius fuera de Ciudad Real jugaría en el Escalerillas.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



nos ponen chortinas y todo. qué noche hamigos


----------



## Edu.R (5 Oct 2022)

Fútbol de toque


----------



## qbit (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Es un rival mediocre y también por la situación que estamos viviendo. Normal.



Que no sea de los mejores no significa que sea mediocre, anormal, que estáis siempre quitando méritos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Oct 2022)

No sé si cambiar al portero es muy cruel pero su portero está para cambiarlo, Jesús que tío más malo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> Spoiler: sfsrggggggggd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dios le bendiga, el Kodi con cristal azul esta noche mal, anoche con los polacos de puta madre, ¿será por el tema de la posesión? pero posesión infernal.
Ademñas, no me entero con el inglés, pero lo prefiero a los comentaristas de aquí, siempre les quito el sonido.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Dios le bendiga, el Kodi con cristal azul esta noche mal, anoche con los polacos de puta madre, ¿será por el tema de la posesión? pero posesión infernal.
> Ademñas, no me entero con el inglés, pero lo prefiero a los comentaristas de aquí, siempre les quito el sonido.



asi practica el LÍSENING


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Oct 2022)

Que pena el control de Vinicius...estaba para el 3-0


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Oct 2022)

lo de toooodos los equipos intentando sacar siempre el balón jugado desde el portero me parece


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Es un rival mediocre y también por la situación que estamos viviendo. Normal.



Es un rival champions que perfectamente puede estar en octavos y quedar mejor que el far$a.


----------



## pepetemete (5 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> uefa foundation for children
> no to racism
> paz
> unicef
> ...



Solo que las ONG's son lo que son, un shit hole del tamaño de Siberia.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Que no sea de los mejores no significa que sea mediocre, anormal, que estáis siempre quitando méritos.



Joder... No es quitar méritos a nadie... Es que son muuuuuyyyyyy malos... Joder...No hay más... Hacen lo que pueden; pero su nivel es de infrafútbol... Joder...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Así da gusto. 1 tía en un campo de nabos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> asi practica el LÍSENING



ESte año me pongo otra vez con el inglés, lo tengo pendiente.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> lo de toooodos los equipos intentando sacar siempre el balón jugado desde el portero me parece



Se ha mediocrizado el fútbol intentando todos jugar a lo mismo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> asi practica el LÍSENING



Number six passes to Seven,Who passes to eight...oh,great shoot...

Así hora y media


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (5 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Dios le bendiga, el Kodi con cristal azul esta noche mal, anoche con los polacos de puta madre, ¿será por el tema de la posesión? pero posesión infernal.
> Ademñas, no me entero con el inglés, pero lo prefiero a los comentaristas de aquí, siempre les quito el sonido.



Winner2 bien incluso a 1080.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder... No es quitar méritos a nadie... Es que son muuuuuyyyyyy malos... Joder...No hay más... Hacen lo que pueden; pero su nivel es de infrafútbol... Joder...



El inter ayer no hizo gran cosa, pero mira por donde que el superpalancas no pudo, no hablemos del patetico. Como sigan así, se queda solo el Madrid para cuartos. Claro que no son gran cosa, pero hay que ganarlos, luego palmamos y se lia la mundial.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es un rival champions que perfectamente puede estar en octavos y quedar mejor que el far$a.



Es un equipo venido a menos, pero bueno... que no pasa nada por reconocer que no es el Shaktar de otras temporadas y también por el tema de la guerra.


----------



## qbit (5 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder... No es quitar méritos a nadie... Es que son muuuuuyyyyyy malos... Joder...No hay más... Hacen lo que pueden; pero su nivel es de infrafútbol... Joder...



Ná, son mejores de lo que parece, pero es que les puede el miedo escénico. ¿Son peores que el Osasuna? En ese partido el Madrid tenía el "virus FIFA", y ahora no. En cualquier caso, hay que respetar al rival. Golearles, pero con el máximo respeto.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Number six passes to Seven,Who passes to eight...oh,great shoot...
> 
> Así hora y media



Y con el asqueroso acento inglés.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Oct 2022)

Dioooos que definición tan mala Vinicius


----------



## Paobas (5 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder... No es quitar méritos a nadie... Es que son muuuuuyyyyyy malos... Joder...No hay más... Hacen lo que pueden; pero su nivel es de infrafútbol... Joder...



Pues ganaron 1-4 al Leipzig. No sé, tal vez no sean tan tan malos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Es un equipo venido a menos, pero bueno... que no pasa nada por reconocer que no es el Shaktar de otras temporadas y también por el tema de la guerra.



Pues precisamente en Chaktar los último años no era gran cosa y sin brasileños han mejorado bastante.


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



que rapido eres con los gifs, los saca casi antes salir


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Number six passes to Seven,Who passes to eight...oh,great shoot...
> 
> Así hora y media



si si... pero porque no juega modric.. si no ponte a diferenciar cuando pronuncia modric y cuando mudryk.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Oct 2022)

Gol del Chaktar. Había que ponerle emoción.


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

*El Madrid tendrá que volver a dar la cara por los equipos de LaLiga en Champions*


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (5 Oct 2022)

Madre mía.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Que no sea de los mejores no significa que sea mediocre, anormal, que estáis siempre quitando méritos.



Yo no sé si estamos viendo el mismo partido, pero ellos son malísimos. No sé si están nervisosos o qué, pero si me dices que esa banda le ganó 0-4 al Leipzig la única explicación factible viendo este partido es que el portero alemán estaba amañando una apuesta.

Si es que joder, míralos, a poco que el Madrid se pone en segunda marcha deja a un tío solo delante del portero.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (5 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El inter ayer no hizo gran cosa, pero mira por donde que el superpalancas no pudo, no hablemos del patetico. Como sigan así, se queda solo el Madrid para cuartos. Claro que no son gran cosa, pero hay que ganarlos, luego palmamos y se lia la mundial.



Hombre... Comparar al Inter con estos pobres chavales... No sé, tú.... En fin...

Acaban de marcar por el relax de los blancos... No por su fantástico juego...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es un rival champions que perfectamente puede estar en octavos y quedar mejor que el far$a.



jojojo 2-1....me ha jodido el discurso que estaba escribiendo...

Con Lunin en meta esto no iba a quedar a cero...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Oct 2022)

ale eso os pasa por no estar atentos al partido aqui de cháchara...

aquí falta gente diciendo que benzemá está acabado, venancio es un pufo y kross un jubileta


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

Segundo del dormut al sevilla


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

El fallo de nosotros en la marca lamentable.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Oct 2022)

Me calllo, tremendo chicharrov nos han metido.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (5 Oct 2022)

Alaba de central no gracias
Siempre hace aguas


----------



## qbit (5 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo no sé si estamos viendo el mismo partido, pero ellos son malísimos. No sé si están nervisosos o qué, pero si me dices que esa banda le ganó 0-4 al Leipzig la única explicación factible viendo este partido es que el portero alemán estaba amañando una apuesta.
> 
> Si es que joder, míralos, a poco que el Madrid se pone en segunda marcha deja a un tío solo delante del portero.



Toma eso por menospreciar al rival. Que sois gilipollas.


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Oct 2022)

qué bien


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Oct 2022)

así me quedo a ver la segunda parte


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

Si podríamos ir 4 a 0 ya. Eso es desmadre nuestro atrás. 

Y si no ganamos hoy es para matarnos vaya.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Oct 2022)

golazo de bellingham, sevilla 0 - 2 BD


----------



## qbit (5 Oct 2022)

Menos mal que íbamos 2-0.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Alaba de central no gracias
> Siempre hace aguas



así si cojones!


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Oct 2022)

No hay manera de dejar la puerta en algún partido vacía ni siquiera ante un equipo como el de hoy 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hombre... Comparar al Inter con estos pobres chavales... No sé, tú.... En fin...
> 
> Acaban de marcar por el relax de los blancos... No por su fantástico juego...



Me refiero a que el nivel de los equipos italianos ha bajado mucho, y enfrente estaba el superpalancas, el rey de Europa.


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

Tercer gol del dormut al sevilla


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Oct 2022)

Lunin mide 1,92 no lo parece...a lo mejor acostumbrados a un gigante en la portería puede resultar engañoso...


----------



## Paobas (5 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> jojojo 2-1....me ha jodido el speech que estaba escribiendo...
> 
> Con Lunin en meta esto no iba a quedar a cero...



Speech o discurso, campeón? A ver, que somos un país cada vez más anormal con los anglicismos estúpidos es más que evidente. Parecemos panchitos ya.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tercer gol del dormut al sevilla


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lunin mide 1,92 no lo parece...a lo mejor acostumbrados a un gigante en la portería puede resultar engañoso...



Pa estas cosas lo que importa es la longitud de los brazos y el tamaño de las manos. No es coña, en basket eso está medidísimo.


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



  Jajajajaja estabas ya tardando en sacar el gif de lopetegui


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Oct 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Speech o discurso, campeón? A ver, que somos un país cada vez más anormal con los anglicismos estúpidos es más que evidente. Parecemos panchitos ya.



You nailed It bro


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Oct 2022)

joder, cuando veo a un jugador rival a varios metros de la frontal hacer como que va a tirar, con Lunin en meta veo 3/4 de gol....


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Oct 2022)

Pues lo siento pero si seguimos así en el clásico ya sabemos de antemano que algún gol vamos a encajar porque si todos nos marcan ....pues es de cajón que el Barça no va a ser menos.
Esperemos que no pero me da malas vibraciones.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Jajajajaja estabas ya tardando en sacar el gif de lopetegui



Hoy estoy en modo gif.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

Están fallando mucho, ya verás, ya verás. KArim no arranca.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pues lo siento pero si seguimos así en el clásico ya sabemos de antemano que algún gol vamos a encajar porque si todos nos marcan ....pues es de cajón que el Barça no va a ser menos.
> Esperemos que no pero me da malas vibraciones.
> Pozdrawiam.



se sabe si estara Tibu Curtua? De no ser asi, el 0-4 igual no, pero de dos parriba nos meten.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Oct 2022)

Vinicius solo remata bien cuando lo hace sin pensar,en cuanto tiene un poco de tiempo suele hacerlo horrible...


----------



## Chichimango (5 Oct 2022)

El otro día ya estuvimos flojitos atrás, y hoy más de lo mismo. Lo bueno de este equipo antes del parón es que era una roca.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



estás en modo dios.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Están fallando mucho, ya verás, ya verás. KArim no arranca.



Karim no va a arriesgar absolutamente nada hasta que vuelva del Mundial. Como Modric, van a jugar al trote y sin meter la pierna con la posible excepción del partido del Barça.


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Que bote, que bote mas


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Oct 2022)

Haaland ya lleva más goles en Champions que Suárez.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Karim no va a arriesgar absolutamente nada hasta que vuelva del Mundial. Como Modric, van a jugar al trote y sin meter la pierna con la posible excepción del partido del Barça.



Me refiero a que no atina de cara a gol.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Oct 2022)

28 goles lleva ya Haaland en Champions league,con 22 años...

Pero aquí venía a calentar banquillo,juega Benzema que es mejor


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Oct 2022)

@El Juani gifsero mayor del reino


----------



## feps (5 Oct 2022)

Madre mía, Alaba. Le falta la contundencia de Rüdiger. Antonio acabará siendo indiscutible porque siempre hace falta un central que meta miedo.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Oct 2022)

Bueno, el 2-1 aun genera un mínimo de incertidumbre, atrás hay que mejorar.

El resto de la noche, el PSG sufre en Lisboa, y el grupo del Chelsea-Milán está muy interesante.

El Cerdilla defenestrado cual lumi lefada en la cuneta.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> 28 goles lleva ya Haaland en Champions league,con 22 años...
> 
> Pero aquí venía a calentar banquillo,juega Benzema que es mejor


----------



## qbit (5 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Me refiero a que el nivel de los equipos italianos ha bajado mucho, y enfrente estaba el superpalancas, el rey de Europa.



Pues han subido el nivel. El Nápoles va apalizando a todos, y el Inter ha ganado al superpoderoso (  ) Farsa. El Milán ha fallado vergonzantemente el empate al final del primer tiempo en el campo del Chelsea.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Madre mía, Alaba. Le falta la contundencia de Rüdiger. Acabará siendo indiscutible. Siempre hace falta un central que meta miedo.



Mira el gol del Shaktar. Es suyo.


----------



## qbit (5 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tercer gol del dormut al sevilla



Se viene otro 0-4 como contra el M. City, pero el Dortmund tiene menos fama de súper equipo, así que la risión es brutal.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Oct 2022)

bueno, pues nos vamos 2-1 sesteando el madrid y con la sensacion al menos yo de que para casi todos en el campo el partido es un tramite. de este tipo de partidos no me fiaria.

si esto fuera el siglo xx haria la broma de que con tanto negro en el campo, o sacas un capataz o la plantacion se te va a la mierda, pero como no quiero lios por delitos de odio dire que tengo la sensacion de que el Madrid esta con el piloto automatico pensando en el Barcelona en liga. Ojito que los del Chactar igual siguen ahi a lo bobo a lo bobo y te empatan a 2 en el minuto 70 y veras que risa...

Haaland 2 goles hoy. el tercero del Chiti en propia meta los daneses...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Oct 2022)

El Sevilla va de cabeza a segunda.


----------



## qbit (5 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Cerdilla defenestrado cual lumi lefada en la cuneta.



No seas maleducado. Se dice cual rojo cuneteado en la Guerra Civil.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Sevilla va de cabeza a segunda.



En Málaga lo esperaremos con los brazos abiertos.


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Sevilla va de cabeza a segunda.



me nutriría mucho, la verdac


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> me nutriría mucho, la verdac



Junto con patético y Barca eliminados en fase de grupos,sería un combo brutal


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> En Málaga lo esperaremos con los brazos abiertos.



En Graná igual no tanto, y mira que desde hace algun tiempo el Sevilla se ha portado con el Granada, pero o mucho ha cambiado la cosa o sigue habiendo mal rollo entre una provincia y otra...


----------



## feps (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (5 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Sevilla va de cabeza a segunda.



Te quitan a 4 titulares de golpe y porrazo, y te traen como fichaje estrella a Isco. No hay entrenador que pueda gestionar eso.

Eso si, el Pizjuán se ha puesto a gritar "Julen, quédate", asique allí lo tienen bastante claro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Oct 2022)

el shaknar aguanta mas que ucrania


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Te quitan a 4 titulares de golpe y porrazo, y te traen como fichaje estrella a Isco. No hay entrenador que pueda gestionar eso.
> 
> Eso si, el Pizjuán se ha puesto a gritar "Julen, quédate", asique allí lo tienen bastante claro.



El Sevilla al final es una Sociedad Anonima y habria que preguntar al dueño por qué ha dejado de invertir en el equipo.


----------



## qbit (5 Oct 2022)

En cuanto el rival flojea, los alemanes te golean.


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> En Málaga lo esperaremos con los brazos abiertos.



Espera primero q el malaga no baja a primera rfef  desastre el arranque en segunda del equipo de la capital de la costa del sol


----------



## barullo (5 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> 28 goles lleva ya Haaland en Champions league,con 22 años...
> 
> Pero aquí venía a calentar banquillo,juega Benzema que es mejor



A ese morlaco sólo le puede parar que se rompa de gravedad o tenga una desgracia en forma de accidente...

va a pulverizar todos los records de anotación incluidos los del Penaldo


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Karim no va a arriesgar absolutamente nada hasta que vuelva del Mundial. Como Modric, van a jugar al trote y sin meter la pierna con la posible excepción del partido del Barça.



Los que vivimos el Madrid de los años 80 siempre echaremos de menos esos jugadores que en cualquier partido salían a ganar sea el equipo que fuera y nunca estaban relajados así fuera el último de la cola como el primero el ejemplo entre otros fue Hugo Sánchez que siempre quería más y salía a meter goles fuera el Cádiz, Logroñés, el Gijón, Racing por eso fue pichichi muchas veces y el mismo lo decía cuando le fue preguntado por ello y él decía que consideraba siempre a los equipos pequeños como si fueran grandes .Un crack!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A ese morlaco sólo le puede parar que se rompa de gravedad o *tenga una desgracia en forma de accidente...*
> 
> va a pulverizar todos los records de anotación incluidos los del Penaldo



Que tramas moreno?


----------



## feps (5 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Los que vivimos el Madrid de los años 80 siempre echaremos de menos esos jugadores que en cualquier partido salían a ganar sea el equipo que fuera y nunca estaban relajados así fuera el último de la cola como el primero el ejemplo entre otros fue Hugo Sánchez que siempre quería más y salía a meter goles fuera el Cádiz, Logroñés, el Gijón, Racing por eso fue pichichi muchas veces y el mismo lo decía cuando le fue preguntado por ello y él decía que consideraba siempre a los equipos pequeños como si fueran grandes .Un crack!!
> Pozdrawiam.



Los jugadores con casta, como Hugo, como Valverde, son siempre necesarios en un equipo. Sin ese arrojo y ese empuje, te comen.


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A ese morlaco sólo le puede parar que se rompa de gravedad o tenga una desgracia en forma de accidente...
> 
> va a pulverizar todos los records de anotación incluidos los del Penaldo



antes de que ocurriera eso veo a CR contratando a "alguien", ya me entienden...


----------



## barullo (5 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que tramas moreno?



Nada nada...una pena no poder contar con él nunca

se lo cambiaba a Guardiola por Joao Felix pero sin que me temblara la paletilla


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

Goool del sevilla 1-3, ya llueve menos


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Nada nada...una pena no poder contar con él nunca
> 
> se lo cambiaba a Guardiola por Joao Felix pero sin que me temblara la paletilla



A mi Joao me gusta (aunque creo que es un poco monguer) pero ese cambio también lo hacía con los ojos cerrados...


----------



## qbit (5 Oct 2022)

Uffff, casi empatan.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

En esta jugada se ha visto como está Carvajal de velocidad y como está Mendy.


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Oct 2022)

modric mamónnnn tate quieto


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Oct 2022)

Uy el empate....


----------



## qbit (5 Oct 2022)

Joer, tarjeta roja es eso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2022)

Acabo de tomar un revitalizador vaso de caldo en brick marca DIA por 99 céntimos de euro el litro.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

En la marca atrás estamos que damos asco eh.


----------



## barullo (5 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mi Joao me gusta (aunque creo que es un poco monguer) pero ese cambio también lo hacía con los ojos cerrados...



Tiene mucha calidad pero es un insípido y un vagonetas...y si no lo es lo parece...podría hacer mucho más por su club y no lo hace

En cambio Haaland ademas de la fuerza y poderío que desarrolla en cada partido se le ve siempre con ganas...y el resultado que da es acojonante: equipo al que va lo pone en casa a base de goles

Su asignatura pendiente es la selección, que ha suspendido en 2 grandes ocasiones ya más esta última que Serbia le ha dejado en segunda división, y no clasificar para eurocopa y mundial penaliza mucho a nivel records


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Oct 2022)

Se han escuchado silbidos en el Bernabéu! Normal viendo la actitud del equipo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Oct 2022)

jugada tonta y empate como no se pongan las pilas arriba


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Oct 2022)

Terminaremos pidiendo la hora? Espero que no pues sería ya el colmo!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2022)

Menudo poderío tienen nuestros mamadous, es tonto el Florencio sabes, el lo vio antes que nadie.


----------



## barullo (5 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Se han escuchado silbidos en el Bernabéu! Normal viendo la actitud del equipo.
> Pozdrawiam.



Normal nunca puede ser pitar a tu equipo


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2022)

No me gusta, estamos perdonando.

Floper ficha a ese negro Inglés.

Último aviso.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

No están acertando, no es que no lo intenten. Se está fallando cosas increibles, en el área pequeña y fuera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2022)

El militao desde que no le hace las extracciones la rubia ha bajado mucho el nivel.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2022)

Donde está nuestro Rogelio que no le veo calentar?


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo poderío tienen nuestros mamadous, es tonto el Florencio sabes, el lo vio antes que nadie.



Espero que vea también que bellingham es una maquina.

Floper ficha al inglés. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Espero que vea también que bellingham es una maquina.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Y es el jugador que necesitan? o es el que dice la prensa que necesita ¿han explicado por donde juega, etc?


----------



## Chichimango (5 Oct 2022)

Esto debería ir 5-1, pero tiene pinta de que se nos va a complicar al final.


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2022)

Pero estos ESTÁN GILIPOLLAS HOY?

NO METEN NI AL ARCO IRIS.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Y es el jugador que necesitan? o es el que dice la prensa que necesita ¿han explicado por donde juega, etc?



Ya empezáis como con el chumino?

EFECTIVAMENTE es el que se necesita porque será el mejor al menos diez años seguidos.

Y Modric NO ES ETERNO. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

los cambios como no pueden ser de otra manera por parte de Carletto serán cuando falten poquitos minutos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Oct 2022)

Ancelotti parece que lo han sacado directamente de un capítulo de Peaky Blinders...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Oct 2022)

Es el momento de sacar al funcionario, que meta un gol sobrevalorado y se coja el puente proximo en moscosos....


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Ya empezáis como con el chumino?
> 
> EFECTIVAMENTE es el que se necesita porque será el mejor al menos diez años seguidos.
> 
> ...



No señor, chumino se tenía claro el puesto, donde juega Casemiro, Pivote, pero ¿´donde juega, banda, interior, etc? veo mucho decir que lo fichen pero no explican nada más.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

Espero que no nos hagan como en Eurovisión


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No señor, chumino se tenía claro el puesto, donde juega Casemiro, Pivote, pero ¿´donde juega, banda, interior, etc?



Que donde juega bellingham dices?

Donde juega Modric. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Espero que no nos hagan como en Eurovisión



¿Llenar el escenario de maricones bailando?


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2022)

Entra camavinga.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Que donde juega bellingham dices?
> 
> Donde juega Modric.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



De interior, ¿crea juego, quiere venir, etc? estoy cansado de fichajes de periodistas cuando luego el club no tiene interés o juega al despiste para fichar a otro. Donde juega Modric no explica las características, y si piden 150 entonces que se olviden.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Oct 2022)

Sale Caranigga, con un gol desatasca el equipo


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> De interior, ¿crea juego, quiere venir, etc? estoy cansado de fichajes de periodistas cuando luego el club no tiene interés o juega al despiste para fichar a otro. Donde juega Modric no explica las características, y si piden 150 entonces que se olviden.



Tu has visto el Gol que le ha metido al Sevilla?

Se necesita físico y calidad y este tío va a ser el que parte la pana DÍEZ AÑOS EN ESE PUESTO. 

Ahora o never. 

Floper dale y cuando se pueda el vikingo que nunca se debió dejar escapar por ese puto FRAPPE. 

Y listo. 

A rociar por Europa. 







Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

Cuarto gol del dormut al sevilla


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2022)

Bueno que entra ausencio....para su gol contra equipo denigrante.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (5 Oct 2022)

el sevilla fuera de la champions y de la liga, en Octubre


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

Al final empatan, al final otro churri partido.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

Rodrygo no puede con sus pelotas. Necesita el cambio


----------



## Suprimo (5 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Cuarto gol del dormut al sevilla



Y porque Jalan está en el Shitty


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Tu has visto el Gol que le ha metido al Sevilla?
> 
> Se necesita físico y calidad y este tío va a ser el que parte la pana DÍEZ AÑOS EN ESE PUESTO.
> 
> ...



NO, no lo he visto, no se del jugador, por eso pregunto si es de lo que en verdad quieren y se puede fichar, que ese es otro tema, 150 kgs no p aga el Madrid por ese tio.


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Oct 2022)

al carapinga se le está poniendo un gepeto de ROYSTON que le vamos a tener que ceder al Elche pa que espabile


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Cuarto gol del dormut al sevilla



Tontotegui y sus dinámicas.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Oct 2022)

Por Dios, que se acabe ya esta mierda antes de que la liemos...


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> NO, no lo he visto, no se del jugador, por eso pregunto si es de lo que en verdad quieren y se puede fichar, que ese es otro tema, 150 kgs no p aga el Madrid por ese tio.



Pues te recomiendo verlo, no ese gol sino su trayectoria.

120 kilos y será barato, créeme.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (5 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> el sevilla fuera de la champions y de la liga, en Octubre



La pacoliga ya decaerá y rascarán Uropa Lig


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Oct 2022)

yo no sé que les han inyictado estos días pero están atontaos


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La pacoliga ya decaerá y rascarán Uropa Lig



Europa League? si van a acabar ultimos de su grupo


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La pacoliga ya decaerá y rascarán Uropa Lig



Barcelona, Atletico, Sevilla, la europa league va a estar fuerte


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> yo no sé que les han inyictado estos días pero están atontaos



el Método Pintus, amic


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> yo no sé que les han inyictado estos días pero están atontaos



No me gusta coño, están gilipollas.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Barcelona, Atletico, Sevilla, la europa league va a estar fuerte



el SEVILLA SIN defensas centrales puede que descienda como el villareal de 2012


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

No se le puede dar vida así a un equipo. Es que no es ni medio normal.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, he escuchado rumores de que Miguel Angel Gil y Cerezo planean vender sus participaciones en el atleti, algun atletico sabe algo?


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Oct 2022)

Mira, que acabe ya porque el Madrid hoy está siendo nefasto sobretodo en esta segunda parte 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Por cierto, he escuchado rumores de que Miguel Angel Gil y Cerezo planean vender sus participaciones en el atleti, algun atletico sabe algo?



Deja de ver a pedreTROLL y sus piperos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

31 disparos eh. Tela.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

VAya tela con los disparos esta noche, no hay cojones de hace un disparo bueno.


----------



## Suprimo (5 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Europa League? si van a acabar ultimos de su grupo



No, no, yo digo la mierda esa que organiza Tebas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2022)

Sale drehte en el shaktar


----------



## Chichimango (5 Oct 2022)

Como empatemos este puto partido es para ponerse de mala hostia, eh.


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> VAya tela con los disparos esta noche, no hay cojones de hace un disparo bueno.



No tiran a puerta ni de broma.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Oct 2022)

Menos mal que de cara al gol no son muy listos...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> 31 disparos eh. Tela.



a la portería cuantos?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No, no, yo digo la mierda esa que organiza Tebas



La Conference?


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Como empatemos este puto partido es para ponerse de mala hostia, eh.



Pues tiene toda la pinta.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Oct 2022)

Yo no se como se tira tan mal en el futbol profesional, todos los putos tiros son ensayos de Rugby.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Oct 2022)

A Valverde el abuelo le ha dicho que tire. Pero me cago en sus muertos, que tire cuando tiene posición clara de tiro, que es lo que no hacía antes, no que tire en cuanto deja de necesitar un telescopio para distinguir vagamente la portería.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Pues te recomiendo verlo, no ese gol sino su trayectoria.
> 
> 120 kilos y será barato, créeme.
> 
> ...



Puede ser barato, pero dudo que el Madrid lo pague.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Oct 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Deja de ver a pedreTROLL y sus piperos.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



No, lo escuche de una persona que conoce a gente del ateltico (no cuñado)


----------



## fachacine (5 Oct 2022)

Vaya temporadita lleva Benzemá


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> a la portería cuantos?



32 disparos: 20 fuera, 12 a puerta.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

Karim ni por esas, es intrascendente ahora mismo en el equipo, vaya noticia.


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Puede ser barato, pero dudo que el Madrid lo pague.



Ahora o nunca.

Que floper se rasque el Bolsillo y lo fiche y que ahorre para traer al vikingo en cuanto sea posible. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Vaya temporadita lleva Benzemá



Es tremendo como para los comentaristas Benzema siempre juega bien,haga lo que haga...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Oct 2022)

a ver si a la vuelta en DONesk Los cañonazos los despiertan


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> 32 disparos: 20 fuera, 12 a puerta.



34 tiros ya


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Oct 2022)

Su padre, el portero en la primera parte parecía de futbolín y ahora es la reencarnación de Yashin.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> 34 tiros ya



mas fallos que un antiaereo ruso


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es tremendo como para los comentaristas Benzema siempre juega bien,haga lo que haga...



Benzema, esta como sansón.

Se quedó sin fuerza y sin ideas.


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2022)

Bueno Carvajal ya tiene su habitual lesión de antes de un Mundial o eurocopa


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> 34 tiros ya



35 ya


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> mas fallos que un antiaereo ruso



Menos mal que son otaneros


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

Alucino, ni por esas meten gol.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Oct 2022)

El Modric de marca blanca no seria mal fichaje para un atleti o sevilla


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

36 remates. Esto es escandaloso.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Oct 2022)

Hasta Asensio nos falla...ese tiro al palo el año pasado entraba


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2022)

Menos mal.

Joder que desastre, que se lo hagan mirar.

Y que no de descuiden.

Hasta roncero llora hoy. 

Así vamos mal. 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Oct 2022)

Los mas fuertes a estas alturas, Bayern y City, y sobretodo el City con Haaland.


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Menos mal que son otaneros



36 al final


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Oct 2022)

Luego cuando ganan es porque hay pegada, asquerosos periolistos. Como no espabilen con el acierto, en la liga lo llevan claro, como el palancas la cague en la champiñones, Roures meterá otra palanca.


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Oct 2022)

el próximo partido el sábado a las 9, al menos espero estar cocido para aguantar semejante mierda

saludos cordiales


----------



## Edu.R (5 Oct 2022)

36 remates debe de ser un récord, la verdad.


----------



## Chichimango (5 Oct 2022)

Bueno, 2-1 y aquí paz y después gloria. 

Eso sí, hay que afinar la puntería o nos vamos a llevar más de un susto.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

Lo mejor el resultado, pero vaya, ha sido un puto desmadre en casi todo.

Me ha recordado a lo que pasó con el Sheriff. Un partido con muchas ocasiones, no tantas, pero que por acierto de ellos perdimos. Lo de hoy, hubiera sido otro descalabro. Y por eso es entendible lo del Osasuna del pasado domingo.

El tema de la pasividad y cómo se jugaba tan estático en el 2º tiempo cuando, cuando se han hecho unos primeros 30 min muy aceptables, lo siento, pero no es entendible.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Oct 2022)

Ancelotti con la ceja en la parte superior del lóbulo frontal. Se le ve un mosqueo del carajo.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (5 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Y es el jugador que necesitan? o es el que dice la prensa que necesita ¿han explicado por donde juega, etc?



Claro que lo necesitan. Has visto de qué color es?
Al que no necesitan es al haaland ese sobrevalorado, menos mal que no ha venido.


----------



## Fiodor (5 Oct 2022)

Mucha superioridad para acabar pidiendo la hora... Es uno de esos partidos incomprensibles que ocurren un par de veces por temporada... Lo importante son los tres puntos y a por el siguiente partido...


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

Lopetegui casi sale a hombros del estadio, la gente aplaudiendo y gritando


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Lo mejor el resultado, pero vaya, ha sido un puto desmadre en casi todo.
> 
> Me ha recordado a lo que pasó con el Sheriff. Un partido con muchas ocasiones, no tantas, pero que por acierto de ellos perdimos. Lo de hoy, hubiera sido otro descalabro. Y por eso es entendible lo del Osasuna del pasado domingo.
> 
> El tema de la pasividad y cómo se jugaba tan estático en el 2º tiempo cuando, cuando se han hecho unos primeros 30 min muy aceptables, lo siento, pero no es entendible.



Tal cual es un puto deja vu de lo del sheriff, cuidado.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lopetegui casi sale a hombros del estadio, la gente aplaudiendo y gritando



En Zeriooooo????


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lopetegui casi sale a hombros del estadio, la gente aplaudiendo y gritando



Jajajajaja.

Y le van a echar?

Jajajaja.

JULEN quédate, Monchi quédate.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Tal cual es un puto deja vu de lo del sheriff, cuidado.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Es que me lo ha recordado. Llegan a estar ellos de otra manera o es el Shaktar de los 15 brasileños y hoy hubiéramos perdido el partido. Pero la realidad es otra. A ver si sirve para espabilar.


----------



## Forenski (5 Oct 2022)

Dos aspectos francamente preocupantes. El primero la falta de pegada que no se reduce a este partido. Hoy era un equipo para meterle mínimo 5 pero no es mala suerte sino que refleja una falta de gol alarmante.

Y el segundo aspecto es aún más preocupante porque cualquier equipo casi sin ocasiones te hace gol. El Madrid no deja nunca la portería a cero.

De todas formas, se ha ganado y HALAAAAA MADRIDDDD!!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> En Zeriooooo????



flipante los jugadores del sevilla en el centro aplaudiendo a lopetegui, monchi en el campo con lopetegui, lo nunca visto. Menuda ovacion se ha llevado y pitada a los jugadores. Subrealista todo, un entrenador q antes del partido ya sabia q lo iban a despedir...


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

El Benfica le ha empatado el PSG


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Es que me lo ha recordado. Llegan a estar ellos de otra manera o es el Shaktar de los 15 brasileños y hoy hubiéramos perdido el partido. Pero la realidad es otra. A ver si sirve para espabilar.



Y a mi también.

Ya me gustaría que al final acabasen rociando Europa. 

Pero cuidado, no siempre es fiesta. 

El abuelo y el hijo, junto con pintus deben mirarlo. 







Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (5 Oct 2022)

Casi se pegan al terminar el Benfica-PSG.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> flipante los jugadores del sevilla en el centro aplaudiendo a lopetegui, monchi en el campo con lopetegui, lo nunca visto. Menuda ovacion se ha llevado y pitada a los jugadores. Subrealista todo, un entrenador q antes del partido ya sabia q lo iban a despedir...



Y qué hace Monchi ahí???


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> El Benfica le ha empatado el PSG



Jajajaja y Messi en el banquillo viéndolo no?

Grande FRAPPE. 

Jajajaja 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Y qué hace Monchi ahí???



Quitarse su marrón.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Lo mejor el resultado, pero vaya, ha sido un puto desmadre en casi todo.
> 
> Me ha recordado a lo que pasó con el Sheriff. Un partido con muchas ocasiones, no tantas, pero que por acierto de ellos perdimos. Lo de hoy, hubiera sido otro descalabro. Y por eso es entendible lo del Osasuna del pasado domingo.
> 
> El tema de la pasividad y cómo se jugaba tan estático en el 2º tiempo cuando, cuando se han hecho unos primeros 30 min muy aceptables, lo siento, pero no es entendible.



El maldito parón de selecciones nos ha cortado la inercia de buen juego.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Casi se pegan al terminar el Benfica-PSG.



por los travelos?


----------



## Chichimango (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Y qué hace Monchi ahí???



Monchi es el mayor demagogo del fútbol mundial. Ahora quiere ponerse entre los ofendiditos, como si no tuviese nada que ver en la catástrofe, para que las catapultas no apunten hacia él.


----------



## qbit (5 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> por los travelos?



¿Qué travelos?


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Jajajaja y Messi en el banquillo viéndolo no?
> 
> Grande FRAPPE.
> 
> ...



Bueno, sí. Salió Sarabia por él. Messi marcó el gol. Que por cierto


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Y qué hace Monchi ahí???



Pintar la mona


----------



## barullo (5 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Por cierto, he escuchado rumores de que Miguel Angel Gil y Cerezo planean vender sus participaciones en el atleti, algun atletico sabe algo?



Eso se rumorea


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Qué travelos?



Yo me enteré hace unas semanas aquí. Al parecer Mbappé tiene novio, un transexual.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Qué travelos?



por los travelos ahora en el hotel...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Oct 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Monchi es el mayor demagogo del fútbol mundial. Ahora quiere ponerse entre los ofendiditos, como si no tuviese nada que ver en la catástrofe, para que las catapultas no apunten hacia él.



lo curioso es que le sale bien la jugada.


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Eso se rumorea



Cuando el rio suena, agua lleva...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Eso se rumorea



No estaria mal un cambio de aire en el atletico, directiva y entrenador fuera. Creo que el atletico esta estancado y a mejor no creo que vaya ahora.


----------



## qbit (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Yo me enteré hace unas semanas aquí. Al parecer Mbappé tiene novio, un transexual.



Qué mal gusto.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Qué mal gusto.











Ligue 1: La nueva novia de Mbappé es la primera modelo transgénero en ser portada de Playboy - La prensa francesa e italiana publica que Kylian... | MARCA.com


bappé, delantero francés del PSG, está saliendo desde hace unos meses con la famosa modelo Ines Rau después de romper con la actriz Emma Smet. La joven modelo se hizo célebre en todo el mundo en 2017 por ser la primera modelo transgénero protagonizar una portada de Playboy.




www.marca.com


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (5 Oct 2022)

Bueno, 3 puntos y Benzema más activo. No me gusta verle con los hombros agachaos, verle parao muchas veces. No sé.


----------



## qbit (5 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ligue 1: La nueva novia de Mbappé es la primera modelo transgénero en ser portada de Playboy - La prensa francesa e italiana publica que Kylian... | MARCA.com
> 
> 
> bappé, delantero francés del PSG, está saliendo desde hace unos meses con la famosa modelo Ines Rau después de romper con la actriz Emma Smet. La joven modelo se hizo célebre en todo el mundo en 2017 por ser la primera modelo transgénero protagonizar una portada de Playboy.
> ...



No sé qué habrá de real y qué habrá de "agenda". Ya sabéis.


Pero volviendo al fúmbol, casi se pegan por algo que ha pasado en el campo. Sobre todo Neymar estaba muy cabreado.


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

*El Madrid dispara al aire*

El equipo de Ancelotti mantiene vivo hasta el final un partido en el que mereció golear al Shakhtar. Rodrygo convence como segundo punta y Vinicius continúa desatado.


----------



## barullo (5 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No estaria mal un cambio de aire en el atletico, directiva y entrenador fuera. Creo que el atletico esta estancado y a mejor no creo que vaya ahora.



No es por eso, es por dinero. El club está palmando pasta y si los socios americanos piden ampliación de capital para cubrir perdidas el Cerezo y el Gil no tienen fondos para poner lo que les correspondería. Por eso quieren que les den 1200 kilotones que es por lo que valoran su parte de la propiedad del club y se van.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No es por eso, es por dinero. El club está palmando pasta y si los socios americanos piden ampliación de capital para cubrir perdidas el Cerezo y el Gil no tienen fondos para poner lo que les correspondería. Por eso quieren que les den 1200 kilotones que es por lo que valoran su parte de la propiedad del club y se van.



Obvio que es por pasta, como todo. Me refiero que quiza al club le vendria bien un cambio de dueño. Aunque en la Liga española las ventas de clubes siempre han resultado a peor.


----------



## Roedr (5 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No es por eso, es por dinero. El club está palmando pasta y si los socios americanos piden ampliación de capital para cubrir perdidas el Cerezo y el Gil no tienen fondos para poner lo que les correspondería. Por eso quieren que les den 1200 kilotones que es por lo que valoran su parte de la propiedad del club y se van.



Xacto. Esos piratas sólo se mueven por dinero. Todos sus movimiento son por dinero. Llevan décadas forrándose a costa del Atleti.


----------



## Roedr (5 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Obvio que es por pasta, como todo. Me refiero que quiza al club le vendria bien un cambio de dueño. Aunque en la Liga española las ventas de clubes siempre han resultado a peor.



Si lo comprara el dueño del PSG molaría haha


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Oct 2022)

Nefasto el partido aunque a decir verdad se desperdició muchas oportunidades pero la actitud dejó mucho que desear.
Esperemos que con el Getafe se salga con otra mentalidad Y DEJEMOS LA JODIDA PORTERIA A CERO POR UNA VEZ EN ESTA TEMPORADA.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> a ver si a la vuelta en DONesk Los cañonazos los despiertan



La vuelta creo que es en Varsovia.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (5 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Obvio que es por pasta, como todo. Me refiero que quiza al club le vendria bien un cambio de dueño. Aunque en la Liga española las ventas de clubes siempre han resultado a peor.



Efectivamente asi es. Han sido nefastas

Pero porque los jeques tipo City no ven en la liga española la misma proyección que la Premier. No les resulta interesante


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lopetegui casi sale a hombros del estadio, la gente aplaudiendo y gritando



Va a salir a hombros como salían a hombros los negros en Alabama en los años 50, de camino al roble más cercano.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Oct 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Monchi es el mayor demagogo del fútbol mundial. Ahora quiere ponerse entre los ofendiditos, como si no tuviese nada que ver en la catástrofe, para que las catapultas no apunten hacia él.



Ser secretario técnico o director deportivo es la hostia, cobras un pastonazo bien gordo, manejas directamente decenas o cientos de millones de presupuesto, y nadie se acuerda de ti cuando las cosas van mal, la secuencia sigue siendo entrenador->jugadores->presidente.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)

Parece que lo de Rodrygo no es nada serio. Una serie de calambres.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Nefasto el partido



Supongo que 36 tiros no son suficientes.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (5 Oct 2022)

*Un lamentable RM vuelve a ser incapaz de cerrar un partido.

Lunin*: Irrelevante
*Carvajal*: Bien sin más
*Alaba*: Es un paquete como central. Espectador de lujo del remate de Zubkov sin oposición en el punto de penalty*.
Militao*: Bien sin más
*Mendy*: Muy bien
*Kroos*: *Espectacular*. *Lección magistral de fútbo**l.
Tchouameni*: Cuanto más minutos juega más evidencia ser un paquete. Patético.
*Valverde*: Bien pero con el punto de mira de escopeta de feria
*Rodrygo*: Bien pero a ráfagas
*Benzemá*: Vuelve a ser el de 2009-2021. Mucha clase, mucho fútbol pero no mete gol ni al arcoiris
*Vinicius*: Es vergonzoso que este bulto sospechoso juegue en el RM. Mejor sería jugar con 10. Ha fallado incontables goles cantados
*Asensio*: Poco y mal
*Camavinga*: Era fácil mejorar al petardo de Tchouameni
*Hazard*: sin comentarios
*Casemiro*: Te echo de menos
*Haaland*: Dicen que te lesionas mucho y eres incompatible con Benzemá, Dicen que no vales para el RM
*Mbappé*: Tic Tac

*Carletto*: Muy mal. Incapaz de controlar y cerrar un maldito partido. El RM siempre encaja goles.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Va a salir a hombros como salían a hombros los negros en Alabama en los años 50, de camino al roble más cercano.



gano una europa league,,2 clasificaciones para champions...y para que al final sus dos centrales que apuntalaban todo se piren a equipos en decadencia como diego carlos y kounde


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

*Duelo de parecidos en la medular*


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## HArtS (5 Oct 2022)

Todos los equipos de LaLiga derrotados en Champions, salvo el Madrid. Pero luego Xavi dice "la liga vale más"...

Es asombroso el mundo de fantasía en el que viven en Barcelona. Ni en Rusia hay tanta propaganda.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## qbit (6 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> *Un lamentable RM vuelve a ser incapaz de cerrar un partido.
> 
> Lunin*: Irrelevante
> *Carvajal*: Bien sin más
> ...



Primeros de grupo invictos ganándolo todo. Han "cerrado" 3 partidos = 9 puntos.


----------



## JimTonic (6 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Primeros de grupo invictos ganándolo todo. Han "cerrado" 3 partidos = 9 puntos.




eso es lo que da mucho dinero, aunque parezca una tonteria


----------



## qbit (6 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> eso es lo que da mucho dinero, aunque parezca una tonteria



Qué va a parecer una tontería. Lo que parece una tontería son las derrotas culerdas y patéticas.


----------



## feps (6 Oct 2022)

"El Madrid las ha tenido de todos los colores para tener un resultado más abultado. Estoy preocupado por la temporada de Alaba, con prestaciones peores que las de la temporada pasada. Le veo despistado, poco fino. Ha cometido ahora un error grosero. Cuando jugó de lateral no estuvo fino. Me encanta, pero está lejos de su mejor versión." (Álvaro Benito, en Carrusel Deportivo.)

Si por la razón que sea Alaba no está bien, tiene que jugar Antonio, y además cuanto antes.


----------



## xilebo (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2022)

ey recordar la mayoria de ligas han empezado mucho antes que la española...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Oct 2022)

[/QUOTE]

---> Conclusión 1: NO HAY GOL
---> Conclusión 2: SIEMPRE ENCAJAN GOL
---> Conclusión 3: 1 SOLO GOL DE DIFERENCIA = PARTIDO NO CERRADO


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



- PUDO GOLEAR... PERO NO LO HIZO = NO HAY GOL

- MUCHO FÚTBOl y la imagen de Vinicius no casan. Vinicius no juega en equipo al fútbol. Le caen balones y se dedica a hacer malabares individualmente. Cuando le da por tirar a gol mete 1 de cada 10.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Primeros de grupo invictos ganándolo todo. Han "cerrado" 3 partidos = 9 puntos.



También es cierto. Si tienes un rato mira en un diccionario la diferencia entre "fondo" y "formas"


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Qué va a parecer una tontería. Lo que parece una tontería son las derrotas culerdas y patéticas.



¿Comparas al RM con el FCN y el ATM en Copa de Europa para justificar el esperpento de ayer?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (6 Oct 2022)

Real Madrid 9 puntos.
Barcelona + Atlético + Sevilla 7 puntos.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## The Replicant (6 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Real Madrid 9 puntos.
> Barcelona + Atlético + Sevilla 7 puntos.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



pero en el trofeo "sensaciones" nos ganan

taluecs


----------



## Andr3ws (6 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Duelo de parecidos en la medular*



Como comparar a Dios con un gitano, oyja ustec.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ancelotti con la ceja en la parte superior del lóbulo frontal. Se le ve un mosqueo del carajo.



me lo he imaginado y me estoy despollando


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Oct 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Como comparar a Dios con un gitano, oyja ustec.



La comparación, de hacerse, se podrá hacer cuando Mudryk tenga 37 años.


----------



## feps (6 Oct 2022)

Con Rüdiger acompañando a Militao, no pasaría ni Dios.


----------



## El Juani (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Juani (6 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Con Rüdiger acompañando a Militao, no pasaría ni Dios.



Y si llega a estar Halland ni te digo...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2022)

Se retira Higuaín ..alias el antitorres....marcaba a mindunguis pero luego en las grandes ocasiones nada de nada...


----------



## cebollo (6 Oct 2022)

No estoy seguro pero creo que Higuain es el único futbolista de la Historia que ha marcado más de 100 goles en la liga española y más de 100 goles en la liga italiana. No recuerdo ningún caso más.


----------



## xilebo (6 Oct 2022)

*Los nuevos dueños del Madrid*

Vinicius, Rodrygo y Valverde se erigen en los líderes que sostienen al equipo en este inicio de temporada: concentran el 55% de los goles blancos.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Se retira Higuaín ..alias el antitorres....marcaba a mindunguis pero luego en las grandes ocasiones nada de nada...



hoy habría marcado 
grande el Pipa


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> hoy habría marcado
> grande el Pipa



Torres marco en 2 finales de europeos...
Eliminando al barsa..
Eliminando al Madrid en copa.
Higuaín no recuerdo hacer nada de eso...


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (6 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Torres marco en 2 finales de europeos...
> Eliminando al barsa..
> Eliminando al Madrid en copa.
> Higuaín no recuerdo hacer nada de eso...



El Pipita marcó aquel gol de la remontada al Getafe que fue uno de los mayores orgasmos madridistas de los últimos tiempos.

Un partido que no sirvió para ganar ningún título, pero que define perfectamente la identidad de nuestro equipo.

Por tardes como aquella, me enseñaron a ser madridista.

Pipita, uno di noi.



Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (6 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Torres marco en 2 finales de europeos...
> Eliminando al barsa..
> Eliminando al Madrid en copa.
> Higuaín no recuerdo hacer nada de eso...



El Pipita marcó aquel gol de la remontada al Getafe que fue uno de los mayores orgasmos madridistas de los últimos tiempos.

Un partido que no sirvió para ganar ningún título, pero que define perfectamente la identidad de nuestro equipo.

Por tardes como aquella, me enseñaron a ser madridista.

Pipita, uno di noi.



Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3ws (6 Oct 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> El Pipita marcó aquel gol de la remontada al Getafe que fue uno de los mayores orgasmos madridistas de los últimos tiempos.
> 
> Un partido que no sirvió para ganar ningún título, pero que define perfectamente la identidad de nuestro equipo.
> 
> ...



Tenga ustec.


----------



## MC33 (6 Oct 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> El Pipita marcó aquel gol de la remontada al Getafe que fue uno de los mayores orgasmos madridistas de los últimos tiempos.
> 
> Un partido que no sirvió para ganar ningún título, pero que define perfectamente la identidad de nuestro equipo.
> 
> ...



eso fue el mismo día que Pepe se lió a patadas con el mierda aquel de Casquero, no?


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (6 Oct 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Es asombroso el mundo de fantasía en el que viven en Barcelona. Ni en Rusia hay tanta propaganda.



Acaban de anunciar que el año que viene harán falta más palancas y que la situación económica no estará normalizada/equilibrada hasta la temporada 24/25. Yo flipo.

Que tienen presupuestado que ganan la Liga y llegan a Cuartos de Champions  

Las palancas se activan para no hundirse más, no para revertir la situación. Es demencial lo que tienen por allí, pero la culpa es del árbitro y del césped.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Oct 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> eso fue el mismo día que Pepe se lió a patadas con el mierda aquel de Casquero, no?



Ni le rozó... pero la prensa lo satanizó.

Como cuando NO pisó al hormonado delincuente fiscal de origen argentino.


----------



## Th89 (6 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Acaban de anunciar que el año que viene harán falta más palancas y que la situación económica no estará normalizada/equilibrada hasta la temporada 24/25. Yo flipo.
> 
> Que tienen presupuestado que ganan la Liga y llegan a Cuartos de Champions
> 
> Las palancas se activan para no hundirse más, no para revertir la situación. Es demencial lo que tienen por allí, pero la culpa es del árbitro y del césped.



Una asquerosa organización criminal mantenida por el contribuyente. Y no se les cae la cara de vergüenza, encima todos callados como putas porque interesa que estén "fuertes" con la cantinela de poder vender mejor la Liga.

Y para colmo van por la vida con su superioridad moral y mirando por encima del hombro al resto.

Es un estercolero que debe desaparecer.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (6 Oct 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> eso fue el mismo día que Pepe se lió a patadas con el mierda aquel de Casquero, no?



Querrás decir que rozó ligeramente al tal Casquero después de que el muy hijo de puta simulara un penalti para reírse de nosotros.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1217040



---> Conclusión 1: NO HAY GOL
---> Conclusión 2: SIEMPRE ENCAJAN GOL
---> Conclusión 3: 1 SOLO GOL DE DIFERENCIA = PARTIDO NO CERRADO
[/QUOTE]
Lo de encajar siempre es un problema gordo. A ver si echamos mucho más de menos a Casemiro de lo que nos creemos.

Lo de marcar, ayer se generaron chorromil ocasiones claras y se metieron dos goles. Eso es más bien una aberración estadística que a lo largo de n partidos desaparece. Si no nos ha costado puntos no hay mayor problema.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo de encajar siempre es un problema gordo. A ver si echamos mucho más de menos a Casemiro de lo que nos creemos.
> 
> Lo de marcar, ayer se generaron chorromil ocasiones claras y se metieron dos goles. Eso es más bien una aberración estadística que a lo largo de n partidos desaparece. Si no nos ha costado puntos no hay mayor problema.



Tenemos una defensa muy blanda. Se nos plantan solos en el área pequeña con suma facilidad. Ayer un equipo con delanteros potentes nos habría clavado 2 ó 3. *Casemiro es inigualable e irremplazable.*

Ayer la falta de gol no nos penalizó pero es un pésimo indicio.

Sigo con la matraca: ¿Cuántos goles le habrían caído al Shakthar ayer con el vikingo incompatble con Benzemá y con tendencia a lesionarse?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Oct 2022)

FloPer calla y cede ante el club-estado del estado español.

_"*Este año, contemplamos ganar la Liga y llegar a cuartos de Champions*" _
*Eduard Romeu (vicepresidente del Barça)*









El Barça ya piensa en palancas para la próxima temporada


Las famosas palancas evitaron que el Barça se metiera en un lío gordo la temporada pasada. El discurso ya era conocido, pero cuando Eduard Romeu, vicepresidente económico, ha prese




www.marca.com


----------



## qbit (6 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Comparas al RM con el FCN y el ATM en Copa de Europa para justificar el esperpento de ayer?



Ningún esperpento. Una victoria y un primer tiempo dominando claramente. Para esperpento tú y las tonterías que escribes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Tenemos una defensa muy blanda. Se nos plantan solos en el área pequeña con suma facilidad. Ayer un equipo con delanteros potentes nos habría clavado 2 ó 3. *Casemiro es inigualable e irremplazable.*
> 
> Ayer la falta de gol no nos penalizó pero es un pésimo indicio.
> 
> Sigo con la matraca: ¿Cuántos goles le habrían caído al Shakthar ayer con el vikingo incompatble con Benzemá y con tendencia a lesionarse?



Mientras tanto Casemiro chupando banquillo en el united ese


----------



## feps (6 Oct 2022)

Antes de tres años el Farsa será sociedad anónima, con Laporta como consejero florero cobrando un pastizal en agradecimiento a los servicios prestados.


----------



## feps (6 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, Roberto Martínez defiende a Hazard, pero pronto verá la mierda de Mundial que le va a hacer. No quiere asumir que Hazard ya es un exfutbolista.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por cierto, Roberto Martínez defiende a Hazard, pero pronto verá la mierda de Mundial que le va a hacer. No quiere asumir que Hazard ya es un exfutbolista.



Ah sigue jugando?


----------



## feps (6 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ah sigue jugando?



Con Bélgica.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Mientras tanto Casemiro chupando banquillo en el united ese



Una pena... Su rendimiento en otro equipo ya nos resulta irrelevante pero en el RM fue dios.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ningún esperpento. Una victoria y un primer tiempo dominando claramente. Para esperpento tú y las tonterías que escribes.



Fue un esperpento: El RM no cerró ni controló el partido jugando en casa contra un equipo claramente inferior, de hecho acabó pidiendo la hora y la victoria estuvo siempre en riesgo.

Creo que desde tu punto de vista tienes razón en tu valoración sobre lo que escribo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## Dr.Muller (6 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Sevilla tiene buena pinta este año.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


>



creo que era el mensaje antes de que monchi dejase al sevilla sin centrales


----------



## feps (7 Oct 2022)

Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.









Ancelotti y Davide están de acuerdo: Rodrygo, para ser crack mundial, debe cambiar de posición


Rodrygo está derribando puertas a una velocidad prodigiosa. Como un torbellino que lo altera todo a su paso. En el Real Madrid ya conocían el talento del brasileño, que ahora asoma cabeza cada vez de forma más regular, y pide a gritos un sitio en los onces de Carlo Ancelotti.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Oct 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Claro que lo necesitan. Has visto de qué color es?
> Al que no necesitan es al haaland ese sobrevalorado, menos mal que no ha venido.



Si empezamos con negritudes y chorradas paso, hablo de características del jugador que las necesitan.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Antes de tres años el Farsa será sociedad anónima, con Laporta como consejero florero cobrando un pastizal en agradecimiento a los servicios prestados.



Le añado, es el plan, no es casual Godman Sachs quiere pasta, los que compran la deuda de Godman quieren pasta, saldrá a la venta si o si.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si empezamos con negritudes y chorradas paso, hablo de características del jugador que las necesitan.



Y sólo está el belingam ese no?
Porque le ha metido un gol al Sevilla?
Si no dieran tanto la turra con él ni sabríamos como se llama.

Pedri y Gavi me parecen mejores, por ejemplo.
Pero el Madrid ya no ficha a esos jugadores.


----------



## Tubiegah (7 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por cierto, Roberto Martínez defiende a Hazard, pero pronto verá la mierda de Mundial que le va a hacer. No quiere asumir que Hazard ya es un exfutbolista.



Ese quién es? El gordo seboso que lleva viviendo del Madrid ni se sabe?
Aclaro que pregunto por el periodista xd


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> ---> Conclusión 1: NO HAY GOL
> ---> Conclusión 2: SIEMPRE ENCAJAN GOL
> ---> Conclusión 3: 1 SOLO GOL DE DIFERENCIA = PARTIDO NO CERRADO



Lo de encajar siempre es un problema gordo. A ver si echamos mucho más de menos a Casemiro de lo que nos creemos.

Lo de marcar, ayer se generaron chorromil ocasiones claras y se metieron dos goles. Eso es más bien una aberración estadística que a lo largo de n partidos desaparece. Si no nos ha costado puntos no hay mayor problema.
[/QUOTE]
Claro que se echa de menos a Casemiro.


----------



## Andr3ws (7 Oct 2022)

Para echarse unas risas


----------



## xilebo (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (7 Oct 2022)

Benzemá baja contra el Getafe. Aunque parece que es por descanso.


----------



## Phoenician (7 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Una asquerosa organización criminal mantenida por el contribuyente. Y no se les cae la cara de vergüenza, encima todos callados como putas porque interesa que estén "fuertes" con la cantinela de poder vender mejor la Liga.
> 
> Y para colmo van por la vida con su superioridad moral y mirando por encima del hombro al resto.
> 
> Es un estercolero que debe desaparecer.



Y van a desaparecer. Los resultados indican unas pérdidas de 250 millones sólo este año, que gracias a los 350 de palancas conforman el maquillaje contable de los 98 millones de beneficios...

Pero las palancas son traerse ingresos del futuro por lo que realmente significan pérdidas de otros 350 millones a futuro. Eso sólo certifica su desaparición. 

Tomará su testigo el Andorra Paraíso Natu-fisc-al de Piqué, que logrará su sueño de ser presidente del Farsa... O más bien de su evolución... el FarsAndorra. Jajajaja!


----------



## The Replicant (7 Oct 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Tomará su testigo el Andorra Paraíso Natu-fis-cal de Piqué, que logrará su sueño de ser presidente del Farsa... O más bien de su evolución... el FarsAndorra. Jajajaja!



aqui lo tenemos ya practicando en su "empresa" 









Filtran fotos del interior de Kosmos, la empresa de Piqué, y todos se fijan en lo mismo


Shakira y Piqué son dos de las personas más perseguidas de nuestro país. Desde que anunciaran su divorcio a principios de este verano, todo lo que hacen o dicen se




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## xilebo (7 Oct 2022)

*El Madrid dignificando a la Liga en Europa*


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Madrid dignificando a la Liga en Europa*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


>



M


xilebo dijo:


> *El Madrid dignificando a la Liga en Europa*



Mención que otras ligas juegan con ventaja porque empiezan la liga mucho antes ..como el shaktnar..


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> M
> 
> Mención que otras ligas juegan con ventaja porque empiezan la liga mucho antes ..como el shaktnar..



si el miercoles están un poco finos le meten 7 al shaktar
u 8


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> si el miercoles están un poco finos le meten 7 al shaktar
> u 8



si pero si hubiera mas RODAJE....


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## Manero (7 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


>



No veo a Bicinius en ese gráfico, ese tal David Álvarez es un rasista.


----------



## Luke I'm your father (7 Oct 2022)

Lo bonito es que te las pongan como Amavisca se las ponía a Zamorano.


----------



## xilebo (7 Oct 2022)

*¡Benzema, baja definitiva!*

El delantero no se ha ejercitado en el último entrenamiento y no ha entrado en la lista para visitar el Coliseum. Sin parte médico, el Madrid habla de fatiga muscular.


----------



## Andr3ws (7 Oct 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> Lo bonito es que te las pongan como Amavisca se las ponía a Zamorano.



Hola que ase?


----------



## Luke I'm your father (7 Oct 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Hola que ase?



Ala MadriC!


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Oct 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> Lo bonito es que te las pongan como Amavisca se las ponía a Zamorano.



Madre mía. Siempre en mi equipo. 
cuando el madrid vestía una camiseta 3 tallas más grandes. Aquello era el Madrid.
Munitis, Guti, Solari, Roberto Carlos, Redondo, Seedorf…. Que tiempos aquellos de juventud….


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Oct 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Y sólo está el belingam ese no?
> Porque le ha metido un gol al Sevilla?
> Si no dieran tanto la turra con él ni sabríamos como se llama.
> 
> ...



Pedri y Gavi,       sobre todo GAvi, solo sabe dar ostias y poco más, eso si, lo venden bien, aún no ha hecho nada.


----------



## feps (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## feps (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## Hermericus (7 Oct 2022)

El Madrid quiere fichar a 2 negros mas.

El año que viene tendrá al menos 7 negros de titular


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


>



no estoy de acuerdo. No puedo (o no quiero) creer que el capitán del Real Madrid haga lo que hace por esas motivaciones. También soy de la opinión de que Kross debería ser el primer capitán, pero eso ya son cosas mías.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


>



Benzema parece ser que tenía una clausula de que si conseguía el balón de oro, renovaba automáticamente una temporada mas o eso creo haber leído esta mañana


----------



## feps (7 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Benzema parece ser que tenía una clausula de que si conseguía el balón de oro, renovaba automáticamente una temporada mas o eso creo haber leído esta mañana



Lo que está claro es que no veremos un buen Benzema hasta 2023, eso si no regresa fundido de Qatar. Lo mismo pasará con Modric. El Madrid debe dar paso definitivo a los jóvenes de una vez.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que no veremos un buen Benzema hasta 2023, eso si no regresa fundido de Qatar. Lo mismo pasará con Modric. El Madrid debe dar paso definitivo a los jóvenes de una vez.



En todo cambio ha de haber una interfase en la que las cosas no estén debidamente ajustadas. Es lo que tiene el estar a un nivel tan alto.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Oct 2022)

No tenemos ni la menor idea de cómo se ha planteado Pintus la preparación física de una temporada tan anómala pero forzosamente tiene que descontar fases de bajo rendimiento. Si el Madrid llega a marzo vivo en la Liga y en Europa, cosas para la que todos somos optimistas, las cosas pueden volver a encajar muy rápidamente.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No tenemos ni la menor idea de cómo se ha planteado Pintus la preparación física de una temporada tan anómala pero forzosamente tiene que descontar fases de bajo rendimiento. Si el Madrid llega a marzo vivo en la Liga y en Europa, cosas para la que todos somos optimistas, las cosas pueden volver a encajar muy rápidamente.



El Real Madrid suele estar "mal" en enero-febrero justo antes de las eliminatorias de Shempions. Este año yo no voy a decir nada, mi única exigencia premundial es/era pasar el grupo de Champions y en Liga estar arriba. No hace falta ser lideres, estar a un margen razonable (Hasta 4-6 puntos por detrás del lider, más no). Luego a partir de enero te lo juegas todo. Ahora lo único que puedes hacer es perder un título, no vas a ganar nada. De nada te sirve estar a tope, petarlo para hacer 18 pts en el grupo de Champions y 40 de 42 en Liga, si luego llega abril y vas con la lengua fuera.

Ya en muchas temporadas se decide todo en primavera, en esta aun más.


----------



## Covid Bryant (7 Oct 2022)

de un argento a negricius

real negril


----------



## Agente Coulson (8 Oct 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Y sólo está el belingam ese no?
> Porque le ha metido un gol al Sevilla?
> Si no dieran tanto la turra con él ni sabríamos como se llama.
> 
> ...





Las dudas las podemos tener en si sabrá integrarse en el vestuario y en la ciudad o si nos saldrá otro Bale. Pero la calidad del jugador me parece incuestionable.


----------



## pepetemete (8 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Benzema parece ser que tenía una clausula de que si conseguía el balón de oro, renovaba automáticamente una temporada mas o eso creo haber leído esta mañana



Benzemá se irá cuando crea que sobra... lo ha dado todo por el Madrid.
Odio a los bastardos que echan mierda contra jugadores que lo han dado todo por el club, y les juzgan por unos partidos malos que puedan tener.

No es el caso de Isco, que desde que se juntó con la puta de su novia se fue todo a tomar por el culo... Que razón tenía Florentino cuando contaba lo de Casillas y Carbonero


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Oct 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Y sólo está el belingam ese no?
> Porque le ha metido un gol al Sevilla?
> Si no dieran tanto la turra con él ni sabríamos como se llama.
> 
> ...



A mí Pedri me parece buenísimo, que conste, y lo fichaba mañana si pudiera. Pues Bellingham tiene más partidos en primera, más partidos de Champions, y más internacionalidades a pesar de tener un año menos. No sabría decirte si es mejor que Pedri, pero peor seguro que no, es un pepinazo de futbolista.

Yo lo he dicho varias veces, no todos los cracks se ven venir, pero los que se ven venir sí son cracks, y a Bellingham se le ve venir desde hace un par de temporadas. Y lo de la adaptación, fue un tío que con 17 años recién cumplidos pasó de la segunda inglesa a jugar la Champions en Alemania, yo me preocuparía relativamente poco.


----------



## feps (8 Oct 2022)

Los años pesan para todos. Pintus seguro que está haciendo una planificación física excepcional, porque es el mejor del mundo en su área. Pero Don Antonio no puede quitar años a los jugadores. No los va a devolver a los 28 años. Queramos asumirlo o no, Modric tiene 37 años, Benzema está a punto de cumplir 35 y Kroos tiene 32. Quizá quien lo tiene más claro es el alemán, que no piensa dar una respuesta definitiva al club hasta marzo. A todos los deportistas, desgraciadamente, les llega su final, y sería necio negar que el de futbolistas de treinta y tantos años está a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (8 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Pedri y Gavi,       sobre todo GAvi, solo sabe dar ostias y poco más, eso si, lo venden bien, aún no ha hecho nada.



Que no te cieguen los colores.
Gavi a parte de dar ostias es un buenísimo. Anda que no se nota un tío así en el medio.


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Oct 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Que no te cieguen los colores.
> Gavi a parte de dar ostias es un buenísimo. Anda que no se nota un tío así en el medio.



inflado, aún no ha hecho nada destacable, juega porque no tienen a otro, Pedri, otra infladísimo que aún no ha demostrado gran cosa, era la selección de Pedri cuando ganaba, la de los demás cuando perdían. Se ha notado mucho contra inter y Bayern.


----------



## filets (8 Oct 2022)

Haaland tiene numeros de baloncesto. Un 80% de acierto en el tiro y hace goles y asistencias en cada partido.
Bale juega los minutos de la basura en los Galaxy. Ya dije que despues del mundial no iba ni a entrenar
Umtiti aun no ha debutado con el Lecce
Jutglá la esta rompiendo en el Brujas (Obiwanchernobil fue el primero en confiar en el)
El ManU va ultimo de su grupo de Uropa Lig
El partido de CR7 contra el omongo FUE LAMENTABLE. Si tuviera vergüenza se retiraria YA. Menudo marron para el seleccionador portugues. Yo no lo convocaba
Estoy muy intrigado con la gestion de la plantilla despues de la semana que viene cara al mundial. Si conseguimos la clasificacion para octavos me da que un monton de jugadores se van a reservar, que queda un mes para el mundial


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Haaland tiene numeros de baloncesto. Un 80% de acierto en el tiro y hace goles y asistencias en cada partido.
> Bale juega los minutos de la basura en los Galaxy. Ya dije que despues del mundial no iba ni a entrenar
> Umtiti aun no ha debutado con el Lecce
> Jutglá la esta rompiendo en el Brujas (Obiwanchernobil fue el primero en confiar en el)
> ...




El juglar está pidiendo a gritos ser el delantero del mundial.


----------



## Th89 (8 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> inflado, aún no ha hecho nada destacable, juega porque no tienen a otro, Pedri, otra infladísimo que aún no ha demostrado gran cosa, era la selección de Pedri cuando ganaba, la de los demás cuando perdían. Se ha notado mucho contra inter y Bayern.



Exacto, de momento, los días grandes a la lona.

Aquí tenemos chavales que han hecho partidazos a la hora de la verdad contra los mejores equipos de Europa y no se les valora ni un 1 % frente a ese par.

El relato.


----------



## filets (8 Oct 2022)

Yo ya avise que Laporta nos iba a traicionar


----------



## Edu.R (8 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Exacto, de momento, los días grandes a la lona.
> 
> Aquí tenemos chavales que han hecho partidazos a la hora de la verdad contra los mejores equipos de Europa y no se les valora ni un 1 % frente a ese par.
> 
> El relato.



Tu piensa una cosa. Toda la propaganda culerda está basada en la cantera y el estilo por lo de hace 15-20 años. Si los estandartes actuales de eso (Pedri y Xavi) no funcionan, la hostia de realidad es tan gigantesca que habría suicidios masivos.

Xavi, si fuese otro entrenador, estaba fuera el mes que viene. Pero echar a Xavi es reconocer que han estado vendiendo una mentira durante más de una década. Que Pedri no sea Dios, lo mismo. Es el único "canterano" joven que tiene nivel.

Asi que hay que seguir con el relato "a ver si hay suerte", porque la verdad sería jodidamente dura de aceptar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2022)

Nos vamos a enfrentar a la primera inflación del mercado futbolístico, pero no en general, si no del mercado futbolístico mamadou.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (8 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Yo ya avise que Laporta nos iba a traicionar



Siempre están con la cantinela de que sale esto justo cuando se juegan irse a la mierda. Si están siempre en el alambre, el jugarse irse a la mierda es un partido sí otro no.

Pero luego siempre dicen que están contentos porque no sé quién ha marcado no sé cuántos goles o han merecido cualquier cosa que se les ocurra.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2022)

Se rumorea que Adama traore podría recalar en en mercado de invierno en la casa blanca.


----------



## IVNP71 (8 Oct 2022)

Mi duda para hoy sería si vamos a dejar la portería a cero o encajaremos un gol como viene siendo habitual? Lo de los tres puntos no lo pongo en duda porque tropezar hoy sería un jarro de agua fría y más teniendo el clásico la próxima semana .Veremos qué Real Madrid se nos presenta hoy!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Forenski (8 Oct 2022)

Sería bueno que Rodrigo mojase hoy también, para ganar en confianza y tener más alternativas cara a gol. Y ver si , además de ganar, se puede dejar por vez primera en Liga la portería a cero.

Bueno, he pedido demasiado. Me conformo con ganar en el último minuto con gol de rebote. Haaaalaaa Madrid!!!!


----------



## Forenski (8 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se rumorea que Adama traore podría recalar en en mercado de invierno en la casa blanca.



Cierto. Pero como recogepelotas en banda en los partidos de Champions. Cuando haya que hacer las remontadas y haga falta un velocista para coger rápido el balón cuando salga por el lateral.


----------



## Forenski (8 Oct 2022)

El delantero más peligroso para el Inter en la vuelta con el Barsa va a ser el árbitro. Lewandowski va de acompañante, como segundo delantero.


----------



## Th89 (8 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se rumorea que Adama traore podría recalar en en mercado de invierno en la casa blanca.



Desconocía que Flopper estaba interesado en crear una sección de Fútbol americano.


----------



## ccc (8 Oct 2022)

He visto la alineacion hace mas de 1 hora y que puedo decir? Ancelotti cada dia me gusta mas, ahora ha dejado a Kroos en el banquillo y apuesta por Camavinga; Rodrigo jugando en la definicion. Y Rüdiger entra jugando y vuelve a probar a Alaba de lateral (la ultima vez no funciono, pero bueno).


----------



## fachacine (8 Oct 2022)

Qué puto asco me da Mateu Lahoz haciéndose siempre el enrollado con los jugadores.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Oct 2022)

Se trasga la magedia...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Oct 2022)

que desilucion me esperaba a MARIANO


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Desconocía que Flopper estaba interesado en crear una sección de Fútbol americano.



Floper quiere celebrar la final de la superbowl en el Bernabéu. Es demencial.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Se trasga la magedia...



No jodas, hombre.

qué pena de un par de latas de monster y unos doritos para ver el partidode manera cardiovascularmente sana


----------



## Th89 (8 Oct 2022)

Bien limitao, bien.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Oct 2022)

Se parece a la primera parte contra el shaktar


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Oct 2022)

me estoy giñando


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2022)

Pues ya hemos empezado a rociar


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Oct 2022)

Modric, duranos toda la vida!! Da gusto ver jugar al madrid. 
tú a esto le sumas un espectáculo antes del partido y un speaker que motive en el descanso y haces que ir al campo sea una fiesta y los chavales vuelvan al fútbol


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> me estoy giñando



Cuentale tu secreto a este hombre





__





LLEVO 10 DÍAS SIN CAGAR


Desde ahora serás recordado como Fecaloman




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Edu.R (8 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Desconocía que Flopper estaba interesado en crear una sección de Fútbol americano.



Esto lo habéis dicho de coña, pero lo cierto es que se ha creado hace poco una Liga Europea de "football", y quieren ampliarla a 2-3 años vista. Madrid es una de las ciudades candidatas a tener equipo (Barcelona ya lo tiene).


----------



## Roedr (8 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> que desilucion me esperaba a MARIANO



yo también quería ver su nuevo peinado


----------



## Edu.R (8 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Floper quiere celebrar la final de la superbowl en el Bernabéu. Es demencial.



Primero que consiga un partido (Yo esto si que lo veo muy factible), como han hecho Londres y Alemania. Y luego a 20 años vista que se lo plantee.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 Oct 2022)

Hola merengones....

Tengo una duda que me corroe...¿ Los del Geta son más del Atleti o del R.M. ?... Gracias..


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Primero que consiga un partido (Yo esto si que lo veo muy factible), como han hecho Londres y Alemania. Y luego a 20 años vista que se lo plantee.



Yo lo leí en algún lado. O quizás se hacía referencia a que el nuevo Bernabéu sería un estadio digno de celebrar el evento deportivo con mayor audiencia a nivel mundial


----------



## Th89 (8 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Esto lo habéis dicho de coña, pero lo cierto es que se ha creado hace poco una Liga Europea de "football", y quieren ampliarla a 2-3 años vista. Madrid es una de las ciudades candidatas a tener equipo (Barcelona ya lo tiene).



No jodas


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hola merengones....
> 
> Tengo una duda que me corroe...¿ Los del Geta son más del Atleti o del R.M. ?... Gracias..



El nivel de cerderio del atlético de madrid es difícil de, no ya igualar, si no siquiera imitar


----------



## Edu.R (8 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> No jodas



No, no jodo.

Ya hay 16 franquicias y quieren ampliar a 24.


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hola merengones....
> 
> Tengo una duda que me corroe...¿ Los del Geta son más del Atleti o del R.M. ?... Gracias..



en la Comunidad de Madrid los únicos que son del paleti son los del paleti. Hacen mucho, muchíiiiisimo ruido mediático pa los 4 gatos que son
y tienen, como ya hemos comentado otras veces, una representación EXAGERADISIMA en los medios de comunicación


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hola merengones....
> 
> Tengo una duda que me corroe...¿ Los del Geta son más del Atleti o del R.M. ?... Gracias..



Del Madrid, los del Atleti son unos inadaptados marginales de la Com. de Madrid.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (8 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Del Madrid, los del Atleti son unos inadaptados marginales de la Com. de Madrid.



Bueno... Los del Rayo también son un poco chusma... ¿ no ?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Bueno... Los del Rayo también son un poco chusma... ¿ no ?



Que eso del Rayo? alguna escoria de equipo no?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Oct 2022)

Si no fuera porque el Madrid el año pasado gano Liga y Champions jugando como siempre, espeso, diria que este año pinta mal. Aunque el actor diferenciador fue un Benzema desconocido que este año, me vuelve a sonar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Si no fuera porque el Madrid el año pasado gano Liga y Champions jugando como siempre, espeso, diria que este año pinta mal. Aunque el actor diferenciador fue un Benzema desconocido que este año, me vuelve a sonar.



El madrid siempre juega mal, no juega a nada, etc, eso ya lo sabemos, con la prensa es suficiente.


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Bueno... Los del Rayo también son un poco chusma... ¿ no ?





este partido lo viví en el estadio. VRVTAL el puto frío que hacía y no menos vrvtal la pedazo de plantilla del Rayo

Lopetegui, el Mami quevedo (que se zumbaba a la Tárrega), El Kaiser Poschner, keller (portero titular de eeuu), El Duo Dinámico Bolic-Bolo, la Leyenda Michel, el Carnicero Ballesteros...


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Oct 2022)

Fuera, casi penalti.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Oct 2022)

joder la mitad d elos futbolistas parecen expresidiarios


----------



## qbit (8 Oct 2022)

Creo que ha salido el balón entero.


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Oct 2022)

arbi, pita el final, que me cagoooooo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> joder la mitad d elos futbolistas parecen expresidiarios



Es porque son argentinos.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Oct 2022)

El que el madrid juegue al fútbol sala es porque los equipos rivales se encierran atrás?


----------



## petro6 (8 Oct 2022)

Feicius es el jugador más desequilibrante del Mundo. Con espacios le hace un par de hijos a cualquier defensa.


----------



## bobochat (8 Oct 2022)

Una vista lateral vale más que la frontal. Y es el Var quien decide. Mamarracho!!


----------



## Edu.R (8 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El madrid siempre juega mal, no juega a nada, etc, eso ya lo sabemos, con la prensa es suficiente.



Efectivamente. No hace falta que lo escribáis cada semana.


----------



## petro6 (8 Oct 2022)

El equipo anda un poco espeso y sin ideas arriba, el autobús del Getafe no está ayudando demasiado a brillar.


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Oct 2022)

El Séneca de Camas expulsado en la primera parte


----------



## petro6 (8 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> El Séneca de Camas expulsado en la primera parte



Er mejó centrá de la iztorhia.--jajaja


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Oct 2022)

su puta madre


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Oct 2022)

pegada y tal


----------



## fachacine (8 Oct 2022)

Como no marquemos el segundo ya verás


----------



## Forenski (8 Oct 2022)

Hace falta un killer más que el comer.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Efectivamente. No hace falta que lo escribáis cada semana.



El Madrid juega espeso

espeso
espeso
espeso
espeso
espeso
espeso
espeso
espeso
espeso
espeso
espeso
espeso
espeso
espeso
espeso


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Oct 2022)

Buen balonazo en los huevos se ha llevado el predator,esto le hará meterse en el partido de golpe


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Oct 2022)

Lo va a anular


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Oct 2022)

fora de joc


----------



## Edge2 (8 Oct 2022)

fuera de juego...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Oct 2022)

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllll

vaya por dios


----------



## Suprimo (8 Oct 2022)

0-2, poco me parece

Anvlao y a otra cosa


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllll
> 
> vaya por dios



Ese canal piratilla que va con retardo


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ese canal piratilla que va con retardo



creo que no mucho pero estaba viendolo de reojillo.... en realidad me estaba ahogando y me he puesto a toser como un cabrón


----------



## Forenski (8 Oct 2022)

Otro puto partido sufriendo. Joder, en el mercado de invierno hay que fichar un delantero con gol


----------



## Forenski (8 Oct 2022)

Si es que cuando el Madrid desborda por banda, centra raso porque no hay un tío en el área de más de 1,70 cm


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> creo que no mucho pero estaba viendolo de reojillo.... en realidad me estaba ahogando y me he puesto a toser como un cabrón



La muerte acecha viendo al Madrid. Recuperate español de bien.

Yo pague 40 pavos por verlo IPTV mediante, y aun asi va con retardo. Pero mejor que verlo en canales como PirloTV...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> La muerte acecha viendo al Madrid. Recuperate español de bien.
> 
> Yo pague 40 pavos por verlo IPTV mediante, y aun asi va con retardo. Pero mejor que verlo en canales como PirloTV...



Con acestream debe haber unos pocos Segundos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Con acestream debe haber unos pocos Segundos.



Na 40€ al año no es nada. Ademas tengo la F1, tennis, NBA, series...


Por cierto, no hay hilo F1 en burbuja no?


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Na 40€ al año no es nada. Ademas tengo la F1, tennis, NBA, series...
> 
> 
> Por cierto, no hay hilo F1 en burbuja no?



Donde?


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Oct 2022)

cejelotti ya empieza a mascar a 8000 rpm


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Donde?



Donde qué, lo primero o lo segundo


----------



## Forenski (8 Oct 2022)

Militao imperial. Le ha venido fenomenal la marcha de Ramos para asumir galones y responsabilidad.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Donde qué, lo primero o lo segundo



Lo de los 40 pavos


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (8 Oct 2022)

Puta pena el madrid


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Oct 2022)

Hay que reírse:


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo de los 40 pavos



Metete en Telegram y busca IPTV, te tienen que salir grupos.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Oct 2022)

Es imposible llegar al área que te rodean 7 tios


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Oct 2022)

Está claro que nos faltan finalizadores y que no cerramos el partido y les damos opciones a los rivales.


----------



## Forenski (8 Oct 2022)

Tchouameni si pero no. Hace todo correcto pero no hace nada especial. Buen trabajo de equilibrio pero poca imaginación.


----------



## pepetemete (8 Oct 2022)

que, que tal lo han hecho hoy nuestros conguitos?

Ni ganas de mirar el partido


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Oct 2022)

Chavales, creo un hilo de F1? si hay seguidores por aqui lo creo


----------



## fachacine (8 Oct 2022)

A mí esta forma de jugar del Madrid especulando con el resultado, me da asco


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Tchouameni si pero no. Hace todo correcto pero no hace nada especial. Buen trabajo de equilibrio pero poca imaginación.



Es bueno y cumple su función,aunque por las cosas que decían algunos antes de fichar (jugador generacional,fichaje obligatorio...) es cierto que por la pasta que se pago puede saber a poco.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Chavales, creo un hilo de F1? si hay seguidores por aqui lo creo



Es un tostón


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Oct 2022)

Sale Asensio como repulsivo, a ver si desatasca el juego y marca


----------



## Forenski (8 Oct 2022)

Y el Getafe sigue con línea de 5 defensas. Y el Madrid atacando como si necesitase un gol urgente. Al final nos pillan en una contra


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es un tostón



Mas o menos que ver partidos de la Liga?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Y el Getafe sigue con línea de 5 defensas. Y el Madrid atacando como si necesitase un gol urgente. Al final nos pillan en una contra



El Maldini de burbuja


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Mas o menos que ver partidos de la Liga?



Ufff...así así...

De todos modos segurísimo que algún hilo creado ya hay


----------



## qbit (8 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Chavales, creo un hilo de F1? si hay seguidores por aqui lo creo



Ábrelo. A mí no me interesa, pero seguro que a mucha gente sí.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Oct 2022)

joder,,, que despropósito


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Tchouameni si pero no. Hace todo correcto pero no hace nada especial. Buen trabajo de equilibrio pero poca imaginación.



Lógico
Interprétese este mensaje como se prefiera.


----------



## Gran Shurmano (8 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Sale Asensio como repulsivo, a ver si desatasca el juego y marca



Nunca una errata fue más verdadera.


----------



## Octubrista (8 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Y el Getafe sigue con línea de 5 defensas. Y el Madrid atacando como si necesitase un gol urgente. Al final nos pillan en una contra



Cuando el Madrid tiene el balón, todos los puntos blancos están quietos, nadie se ofrece, ni amaga un desmarque.

Tiene suerte el Madrid de que el Getafe no es el Gerona (de esta tarde en el Metropolitano), o el Osasuna, son unos troncos, pero hasta los troncos pueden liarla.


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Oct 2022)

jojojojo chufli chufleando
ejjqueee el cespetttt


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Oct 2022)

Hazard está lesionado? Entran Asensio y Mariano antes que el?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Oct 2022)

Gran Shurmano dijo:


> Nunca una errata fue más verdadera.



Jajajaja


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hazard está lesionado? Entran Asensio y Mariano antes que el?



es verdad, siempre me olvido de que tenemos en plantilla al Átomo Belga


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (8 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Tchouameni si pero no. Hace todo correcto pero no hace nada especial. Buen trabajo de equilibrio pero poca imaginación.



Un negro random cualquiera.

El furgol moderno es asin.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Oct 2022)

Si es que al final Asensio va a ser de lo mejorcito

me da que en cuanto vaya a otro equipo se va a salir


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Oct 2022)

qué hijo de puta es ausencio
con la calidac que tiene y es un puto perro


----------



## Chichimango (8 Oct 2022)

No he visto el partido pero por lo que leo andamos como el miércoles, ¿no?


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Oct 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> No he visto el partido pero por lo que leo andamos como el miércoles, ¿no?



tal cual


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Oct 2022)

No os da la sensación de que tienen súper estudiado al madrid?


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (8 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Si es que al final Asensio va a ser de lo mejorcito
> 
> me da que en cuanto vaya a otro equipo se va a salir



Dios te oiga.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (8 Oct 2022)

Me llena de orgullo y satisfacción pasaros el Hilo F1 caliente caliente

El Hilo de la F1 (Oficial, el verdader8)


----------



## ccc (8 Oct 2022)

Bueno, hemos ganado que es lo que importa.

De los ultimos 3 partidos, 2 regulares y uno bastante bueno, pero mis sensacion es buena, pues todos los jugadores por los que apuesta el club estan teniendo minutos y eso es bueno para esta temporada y sobretodo para el futuro.


----------



## qbit (8 Oct 2022)

Pues otro partido "cerrado". 3 puntos más.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Oct 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Un negro random cualquiera.
> 
> El furgol moderno es asin.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk



Por eso unos son entrenadores y otro no, el fútbol es así.


----------



## petro6 (8 Oct 2022)

Los mamadous abusan en exceso del regate.


----------



## IVNP71 (8 Oct 2022)

Por fin la portería a cero! Bueno, 3 puntos muy importantes y ahora a pensar en el clásico no sin antes jugar la Champions en Varsovia ante el Shakhtar el martes.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Forenski (8 Oct 2022)

Se ha ganado , pero hay que reconocer que jugando así no nos da para las grandes ocasiones. Positivo haber dejado por vez primera la puerta a cero en Liga. Y negativo que falta resolución, no hay delanteros matadores.

Y lo que voy a decir no es en broma. Tal como está confeccionada la plantilla, hay que dar más minutos a Mariano e incluso parece que hasta Carleto se da cuenta.


----------



## qbit (8 Oct 2022)

Eso de que el Madrid mete gol en las segundas partes lleva por lo menos 3 partidos que no es así. Al final se igualará estadísticamente al 50%.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Oct 2022)

3 puntos y clean sheet en cuanto a la portería. 
a dormir que mañana será otro día


----------



## HDR (8 Oct 2022)

Primer partido del Madrid dejando la portería a cero. Ya era hora.


----------



## qbit (8 Oct 2022)

Da rabia el penalty no pitado y el gol anulado, sobre todo porque no han sido decisiones injustas. Pero si hubieran sido decisiones injustas daría más rabia, claro.


----------



## qbit (8 Oct 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Primer partido del Madrid dejando la portería a cero. Ya era hora.



¿Primero de la temporada? No puede ser.


----------



## HDR (8 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Primero de la temporada? No puede ser.



De Liga por lo menos sí

Recuerdo aquellas temporadas de Mourinho en que sus equipos al final de la misma quedaban con menos de 12 goles encajados... Qué tiempos. El Madrid ya lleva 7.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Oct 2022)

partido ASMR


----------



## pepitoburbujas (8 Oct 2022)

Lo mejor el resultado, que es lo que al final cuenta. Partido bastante soporífero, pero porque el Getafe se ha encerrado atrás con cinco defensas aún perdiendo. No ha habido opción a contragolpe. Defender tan atrás con tanta gente tiene de malo que casi no llegas arriba, pero parece que no le importaba mucho a Quique Flowers, supongo que esperando a que llegara una oportunidad aislada.

El equipo está en modo piloto automático, hibernando, a la espera de llegar a eventos más importantes, lo cual es comprensible.

Me preocupa la desaparición del Benzema del año pasado.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Se ha ganado , pero hay que reconocer que jugando así no nos da para las grandes ocasiones. Positivo haber dejado por vez primera la puerta a cero en Liga. Y negativo que falta resolución, no hay delanteros matadores.
> 
> Y lo que voy a decir no es en broma. Tal como está confeccionada la plantilla, hay que dar más minutos a Mariano e incluso parece que hasta Carleto se da cuenta.



Contra un equipo que va perdiendo 0-1 y se dedica a defender ese resultado a ver si en los últimos 5 minutos mete un gol en una jugada de rebote, no puedes hacer jamás un buen partido.

Es como pedirle a un cantante que haga la actuación de su vida cantando una canción de Leticia Sabater.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Primero de la temporada? No puede ser.



En Liga. En Champions no encajamos gol ni ante Celtic ni ante Leipzig.


----------



## Fiodor (8 Oct 2022)

Otros tres puntos más... Pero la sensación que da el equipo en estos últimos partidos es la falta de ambición... No se puede ganar por un gol de diferencia en un partido que has sido muy superior...


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Por eso unos son entrenadores y otro no, el fútbol es así.



A ver,que el fútbol no requiere conocimientos de ingeniero,Ancelotti es entrenador simplemente porque fue un futbolista famoso antes,a ver si vamos a pensar que tiene un conocimiento oculto y vetado al resto de los mortales...

luego no le da un minuto a un canterano ni aunque le apunten con una pistola a la sien…


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Oct 2022)

Por cierto,ojo al golito de Brahim Diaz,otro que era muy malo









Escándalo de Brahim: marca el gol de su vida e imita a Messi en la celebración


El Milán se enfrentó a la Juventus y el jugador cedido por el Madrid marcó un gol en el que recorrió más de 50m, regateó y definió. Una maravilla.




as.com


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Oct 2022)

Y a todo esto, el VAR$a encara eliminación en Champions esta semana. Si pierde y Bayern no, está out


----------



## Fiodor (9 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por cierto,ojo al golito de Brahim Diaz,otro que era muy malo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es muy bueno y tiene gran futuro, pero ahora mismo no mejora a Rodrygo. De hecho, en muchos partidos de esta temporada no ha sido titular...


----------



## Dr.Muller (9 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y a todo esto, el VAR$a encara eliminación en Champions esta semana. Si pierde y Bayern no, está out


----------



## Edu.R (9 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y a todo esto, el VAR$a encara eliminación en Champions esta semana. Si pierde y Bayern no, está out



Matemáticamente solo está fuera en ese caso, pero vamos. El Plzen es tan flojo, que incluso un empate del Barcelona ante el Inter le deja virtualmente fuera. Que si, que el Viktoria Plzen puede ganar en Milán, el Barcelona ganarle al Bayern y el último día que haya un combo-rebote, pero vamos, que todo lo que no sea ganar de 2 goles al Inter es "verse en un follón que no sabe usted donde se ha metido".


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


>



No te entiendo



Edu.R dijo:


> Matemáticamente solo está fuera en ese caso, pero vamos. El Plzen es tan flojo, que incluso un empate del Barcelona ante el Inter le deja virtualmente fuera. Que si, que el Viktoria Plzen puede ganar en Milán, el Barcelona ganarle al Bayern y el último día que haya un combo-rebote, pero vamos, que todo lo que no sea ganar de 2 goles al Inter es "verse en un follón que no sabe usted donde se ha metido".



El empate le deja a 3 puntos con el tiebreaker perdido frente al Inter, lo que sí, una derrota vs Bayern o una victoria del Inter en casa contra el Plzen le deja fuera.

A ver que pasa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y a todo esto, el VAR$a encara eliminación en Champions esta semana. Si pierde y Bayern no, está out



No nos anticipemos que me estoy mojando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Matemáticamente solo está fuera en ese caso, pero vamos. El Plzen es tan flojo, que incluso un empate del Barcelona ante el Inter le deja virtualmente fuera. Que si, que el Viktoria Plzen puede ganar en Milán, el Barcelona ganarle al Bayern y el último día que haya un combo-rebote, pero vamos, que todo lo que no sea ganar de 2 goles al Inter es "verse en un follón que no sabe usted donde se ha metido".



Si el far$a le da la opción, el Bayern les va a dejar fuera.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (9 Oct 2022)

Acabo de ver el partido en diferido vaya puta mierda. Hala Madrid


----------



## Edu.R (9 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si el far$a le da la opción, el Bayern les va a dejar fuera.



Si el Barcelona gana al Inter y al Bayern, podríamos llegar a un triple empate a 12.

- Ya hemos dicho, si no gana al Inter, matemáticamente o virtualmente, está eliminado.
- Si gana al Inter (Da igual la diferencia) y pierde con el Bayern, el Bayern y el Inter pueden pactar un empate el último día y adios (Incluso dejarse ganar). Si gana al Inter y empata con el Bayern, el Bayern ya sería 1º, y el último día no se jugaría nada: podría dejarse ganar ante el Inter.
- Ahora si el Barcelona gana al Inter y al Bayern, es clave la diferencia de goles. Por ejemplo, si gana ambos partidos de 1 gol, se quedan con un -1 en un teórico triple empate. El Bayern tendría + 3, y el Inter - 2 a falta del Bayern - Inter. El Bayern y el Inter pueden pactar un 0-2 para los italianos, el Bayern pasa 1º, y el Barcelona se va al carrer.

Todo esto dando por hecho que todos le ganan al Viktoria Plzen, que sería lo normal.

También os digo, aunque el Bayern odia al Barcelona, lo de que "se note" que se han dejado ganar les dolería mucho. Los bávaros son jodidamente orgullosos.

Pero primero mejor ver que pasa el miércoles, porque entonces ya tendremos la situación mucho más clara. Si le gana al Inter de 2 goles, realmente depende de si mismo para clasificarse. Pero si es de un gol, tendría que exigirse MUCHO contra el Bayern, una victoria por la mínima le deja sin depender de si mismo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Matemáticamente solo está fuera en ese caso, pero vamos. El Plzen es tan flojo, que incluso un empate del Barcelona ante el Inter le deja virtualmente fuera. Que si, que el Viktoria Plzen puede ganar en Milán, el Barcelona ganarle al Bayern y el último día que haya un combo-rebote, pero vamos, que todo lo que no sea ganar de 2 goles al Inter es "verse en un follón que no sabe usted donde se ha metido".



Si gana de 1 al Inter tendrá el gol average general +2 por +0 del Inter, y si le tiene que cascar 5 al Plzen se los casca con mucha más facilidad que el Inter. Si empata sí que está en un lío.

No le pongáis mucha ilusión, el Barça va a pasar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si el Barcelona gana al Inter y al Bayern, podríamos llegar a un triple empate a 12.
> 
> - Ya hemos dicho, si no gana al Inter, matemáticamente o virtualmente, está eliminado.
> - Si gana al Inter (Da igual la diferencia) y pierde con el Bayern, el Bayern y el Inter pueden pactar un empate el último día y adios (Incluso dejarse ganar). Si gana al Inter y empata con el Bayern, el Bayern ya sería 1º, y el último día no se jugaría nada: podría dejarse ganar ante el Inter.
> ...



Si el Bayern llega como primero a la última jornada, sacan a los suplentes para jugar con el Inter. Y encima eliminan al far$a.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Si gana de 1 al Inter tendrá el gol average general +2 por +0 del Inter, y si le tiene que cascar 5 al Plzen se los casca con mucha más facilidad que el Inter. Si empata sí que está en un lío.
> 
> No le pongáis mucha ilusión, el Barça va a pasar.



si el Barca gana por la minima al Inter sencillamente se exige ganarle tambien al Bayern para depender de si mismo,ni mucho menos estaria clasificado.

y si empatan se meten en un jardin muy muy serio,lo mas probable seria que se fuesen al carrer de nuevo...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> si el Barca gana por la minima al Inter sencillamente se exige ganarle tambien al Bayern para depender de si mismo,ni mucho menos estaria clasificado.
> 
> y si empatan se meten en un jardin muy muy serio,lo mas probable seria que se fuesen al carrer de nuevo...



A ver, si saca los mismos puntos que el Inter contra el Bayern y el Plzen, e iguala el gol average con el Inter, pasan al gol average general, y ahí el Barça tiene ventaja, dos goles a día de hoy. Y además el partido contra el Bayern el Barça lo juega en casa y el Inter en Munich, que aunque los dos pierdan tiene más posibilidades de estropearse el gol average general al Inter. Que depender de uno mismo que está muy bien, pero en este caso "no depender de uno mismo" puede ser simplemente sacar contra el peor equipo de la Champions mejor resultado que el Inter en Múnich, que no es tan difícil. Aparte, el Inter me parece un equipo buenillo a secas, no es el Elche, pero hemos jugado con ellos dos años seguidos y no dan para mucho.

Eso sí, un empate sí que es un lío gordo, toquemos madera y tal.


----------



## Dr.Muller (9 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No te entiendo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Era una gracia


----------



## Dr.Muller (9 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver, si saca los mismos puntos que el Inter contra el Bayern y el Plzen, e iguala el gol average con el Inter, pasan al gol average general, y ahí el Barça tiene ventaja, dos goles a día de hoy. Y además el partido contra el Bayern el Barça lo juega en casa y el Inter en Munich, que aunque los dos pierdan tiene más posibilidades de estropearse el gol average general al Inter. Que depender de uno mismo que está muy bien, pero en este caso "no depender de uno mismo" puede ser simplemente sacar contra el peor equipo de la Champions mejor resultado que el Inter en Múnich, que no es tan difícil. Aparte, el Inter me parece un equipo buenillo a secas, no es el Elche, pero hemos jugado con ellos dos años seguidos y no dan para mucho.
> 
> Eso sí, un empate sí que es un lío gordo, toquemos madera y tal.



xavis ya se curó en salut diciendo que lo que importa es la liga, @Manero tambien lleva unos años diciéndolo


----------



## ccc (9 Oct 2022)

Bueno, veo que le dais importancia a la eliminacion del BCN, a mi me da igual; sin embargo,

- El BCN va a jugarlo con todo en los proximos partidos: Celta, BCN,Madrid.
- Pero despues tocan Villareal, Bilbao, Bayern y Valencia,
- Todo el calendario esta comprimido con 2 partidos por semana.
- El BCN tiene a una defensa de mierda (a ver que ocurre contra el celta).

En mi opinion, si el BCN se hunde contra el Inter (que no lo creo), se decide la liga y es que despues de esta ronda de partidos nos podemos ir a +6 puntos y aunque las ligas normalmente se deciden al final, creo que con esa ventaja al madrid le deberia bastar en esta liga.

Lo repito y no lo olvideis, el BCN tiene una defensa de mierda; tu puedes tener un centro del campo y un ataque nivel TOP (que lo tienen), pero con una defensa de circumstancias puedes palmar con facilidad con equipos de nivel medio (Inter, Celta, Villareal, Bilbao, Valencia) y no deberias tener oportunidades contra los grandes (Madrid, Bayern)


----------



## MTJohnny (9 Oct 2022)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Cualquier día en el Bernabéu:
> 
> COURTOIS
> 
> ...



Mi predicción está cada vez más cerca de hacerse realidad:




Es equipo blanco, ojo.


----------



## filets (9 Oct 2022)

Al Barça con el cta_ref + proveedor de imagenes del VAR + Lewandosky le basta para ganar la liga y la copa del rey
Esta temporada tienen el doblete asegurado mientras el polaco no se rompa

En europa sin cta_ref ni VAR pues a la uropa lig, que es su sitio


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (9 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y a todo esto, el VAR$a encara eliminación en Champions esta semana. Si pierde y Bayern no, está out



Y si pierde y Bayern también está fuerísima a no ser que el Bayern juegue borracho los otros dos partidos.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## feps (9 Oct 2022)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Mi predicción está cada vez más cerca de hacerse realidad:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1220514
> 
> ...



El Madrid apenas puede fichar jugadores en Europa, y no digamos ya en España, porque le piden una fortuna cuando quiere negociar el traspaso. Yo ni veo a Haaland en el Madrid ni tampoco a Bellingham, pues cuando llegue la hora, habrá equipos que podrán pagar burradas sin despeinarse. Al Madrid sólo le queda fichar jugadores menores de 20 años que lo empiecen a petar, o jugadores que acaben contrato. No puede competir con sociedades anónimas multimillonarias.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Oct 2022)

No puedo porque estoy con el móvil, pero pegad la portada de L'Equipe, si vous plait...


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No puedo porque estoy con el móvil, pero pegad la portada de L'Equipe, si vous plait...



no quiero ir de listo pero con el movil se hace en un minuto (dos a lo sumo)




el olympique de lyon ficha a laurent blanc!!! tremendo !!


----------



## Roedr (9 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid apenas puede fichar jugadores en Europa, y no digamos ya en España, porque le piden una fortuna cuando quiere negociar el traspaso. Yo ni veo a Haaland en el Madrid ni tampoco a Bellingham, pues cuando llegue la hora, habrá equipos que podrán pagar burradas sin despeinarse. Al Madrid sólo le queda fichar jugadores menores de 20 años que lo empiecen a petar, o jugadores que acaben contrato. No puede competir con sociedades anónimas multimillonarias.



Sí, yo también creo que esa es la situación. Lo del Bellingham no lo veo si se interesa en él cualquier equipo que pueda ofrecerle más ficha que nosotros.

Edito: bien pensado, fichar a Chuminator compitiendo con el PSG es casi milagroso.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (9 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No puedo porque estoy con el móvil, pero pegad la portada de L'Equipe, si vous plait...



Vos souhaits sont des ordres pour moi, monsieur...


----------



## Edu.R (9 Oct 2022)

Bueno, a ver que hace hoy nuestro mayor rival por el título de Liga. Es el típico partido que parece fácil, pero la puedes preparar. Si fuese fuera de casa aun con más razón.

Si gana, llegamos igualados al Clásico. La diferencia es que nosotros después tenemos un calendario bastante suave, que permite rotaciones y guardar energía. El partido que veo más "complicado" es el Sevilla en casa y si acaso la visita a Vallecas, y honestamente tampoco me parece que sean muy difíciles. La Champions yendo al tran tran, pasamos como 1ºs, con lo que tampoco va a haber ningún desgaste ahi.

El Barcelona en cambio los 3 partidos de Champions los tiene que jugar dándolo todo (Incluso el último día puede tener que ir a Plzen a golear) si quiere pasar de ronda, y tiene que jugar en Liga con Villarreal, Athletic, visitar Mestalla y visitar Pamplona. Puede sacar los partidos, pero es un desgaste evidente, y en una temporada tan anómala, estos "excesos" se pueden notar muchísimo.

Asi que, si el Clásico se nos da bien (Victoria), sería un buen momento para coger una ventaja que no sería definitiva, pero te permitiría cierto nivel de gestión. Si se pierde, creo que el Barcelona se puede dejar más puntos que nosotros hasta el parón, con lo que las consecuencias serían "leves".

De momento a ver si podemos ganar en Polonia, porque con eso tienes ya el 1º puesto del grupo virtualmente (Tendrías que perder 3-0 contra el Leipzig en Alemania y palmar contra el Celtic el último día en el Bernabeu)


----------



## xilebo (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## MTJohnny (9 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid apenas puede fichar jugadores en Europa, y no digamos ya en España, porque le piden una fortuna cuando quiere negociar el traspaso. Yo ni veo a Haaland en el Madrid ni tampoco a Bellingham, pues cuando llegue la hora, habrá equipos que podrán pagar burradas sin despeinarse. Al Madrid sólo le queda fichar jugadores menores de 20 años que lo empiecen a petar, o jugadores que acaben contrato. No puede competir con sociedades anónimas multimillonarias.




Si yo no digo que no, y suscribo todo lo que comentas. Pero que igual la necesidad hace que fichen jugadores jóvenes o que terminan contrato NEGROS, digo yo que también podrían de vez en cuando fichar algún jugador joven o que termine contrato BLANCO. Alguno de vez en cuando.


----------



## feps (9 Oct 2022)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Si yo no digo que no, y suscribo todo lo que comentas. Pero que igual la necesidad hace que fichen jugadores jóvenes o que terminan contrato NEGROS, digo yo que también podrían de vez en cuando fichar algún jugador joven o que termine contrato BLANCO. Alguno de vez en cuando.



Más de la mitad de los jugadores de la actual plantilla son blancos, pero si hay negros muy buenos no pasa nada por reconocerlo. Por lo que he comentado antes el Madrid se ve obligado a mirar a Sudamérica mucho más que a Europa. Si hasta las estrellas del equipo de Sabino Arana son dos hermanos negros, poco más se puede añadir. 






Plantilla de Jugadores del Real Madrid | Real Madrid CF


Web Oficial con la información de la plantilla actual del Real Madrid con fichas detalladas de todos los jugadores, del entrenador y del equipo técnico.




www.realmadrid.com


----------



## xilebo (9 Oct 2022)

*Militao vuela alto*

El brasileño marcó ante el Getafe su quinto gol en el Madrid, todos de cabeza (y cuatro de ellos de córner). El Madrid anunciará su renovación en breve.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Más de la mitad de los jugadores de la actual plantilla son blancos, pero si hay negros muy buenos no pasa nada por reconocerlo. Por lo que he comentado antes el Madrid se ve obligado a mirar a Sudamérica mucho más que a Europa. Si hasta las estrellas del equipo de Sabino Arana son dos hermanos negros, poco más se puede añadir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo tampoco tengo problemas en decir que no hay en la plantilla tio mas peligroso arriba que Negricius ni que el centro del campo del equipo en un futuro seran camavinga y chuameni, pero francamente, yo no veo que rudiguer mas alla del caracter y mala leche mejore en nada a nacho, por ejemplo. a ver si ahora se confunde la excelencia con la negromania...que yo soy madridista, pero eso no es una venda para ver que este club es globalismo en estado puro, solo espero que no pongan el loguito ese de la 2030....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2022)

Que os estáis equivocando hombre, que el hilo es este, que @Taliván Hortográfico os ha troleando a todos.








HILO REAL MADRID 2021-22: De DiStefano a Cristiano Ronaldo, pasando por Hugo Sanchez y la Quinta del Buitre,por Gento,Raúl y Zidane, y los que vendrán


Estrenamos temporada y estrenamos hilo. A diferencia de los anteriores, en este, aunque homenajearemos los 5 mejores goles de FINALES de Champions, quiero ser un poco más activo contra TheTinglao, y usaré aquellos mensajes de twitteros para darles publicidad en esa lucha a favor no solo del...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Edu.R (9 Oct 2022)

A ver, nos guste o no, en el fútbol de hoy en día la potencia y el físico marcan más las diferencias que lo técnico. Ergo es normal que "los mejores jugadores" sean de color. Es por un tema genético: lo véis en los Mundiales de atletismo. La mayoría de pruebas de velocidad y fondo las dominan negros, y en cambio en pruebas técnicas como salto con pértiga o lanzamiento de disco (por nombrar dos), las dominan los blancos.

El fútbol evoluciona y va por rachas. Y ahora es todo velocidad, físico, correr, porque es lo que te genera más opciones de crear espacios. Antes era un jugón que se regateaba a 3 defensas el que te creaba los espacios, ahora te los crea un negro corriendo.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (9 Oct 2022)

Pues yo soy de la opinión que hay tanto negrismo en el fútbol porque los chavales de hoy en día no juegan al fútbol como hace 30-40 años.
de pequeño o ibas a clases de inglés o al equipo de futbito más cercano como actividades extraescolares. Eso generaba una afición y una cantidad ingente de chavales que uno de cada mil llegaba a algo, pero es que jugadores de regional preferente y SegundaB te salían todos de un mismo pueblo. Las ligas regionales eran la hostia. Aquí en Cantabria había muchísima afición a nivel regional, el rayo cantabria, el noja, el tropezón, el bezana, él montaña, el españa de cueto… había afición. La gente iba a ver los partidos del equipo de su pueblo o digamos del equipo de la comarca.
hoy en día de eso ya olvídate. Aquellos aficionados que iban a ver a sus equipos, donde jugaron de jóvenes, ya han pasado a mejor vida y las generaciones actuales no contemplan el fútbol base.
Es un cambio social. Ahora los dos padres trabajan, los críos no salen solos a la calle,el dinero que se destinaba a deporte ahora parte ha de ir a cubrir servicios sociales, la despoblación rural e incluso periurbana…

el fútbol ha de dirigirse a un modelo de puro espectáculo y netamente económico. El fútbol base de barrio, de pueblo…. Está condenado a desaparecer. Y no te digo nadael resto de deportes que hace 30 o 35 años tenías la posibilidad de hacer en equipo…. Balonmano, hockey hierba, voley, fútbol playa (del de verdad no la mierda esa en arena seca que sale a veces por la tele).


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> no quiero ir de listo pero con el movil se hace en un minuto (dos a lo sumo)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1220593
> 
> ...



Pamatarte. 

La de papel, cojones...


----------



## El chepa (9 Oct 2022)

Me basta con ganar, a mí lo de que el Madrid se llene de negros me la trae al pairo, en eso sí que soy súper progre. Que viva Soros.


----------



## Forenski (9 Oct 2022)

Hoy juega el equipo LLORÓN.

Llora por los arbitrajes cuando es el equipo más beneficiado por los árbitros siempre

Llora por su maltrecha economía y luego es el que más pasta se gasta en fichajes.

Llora hasta por los títulos pero no por los que gana ( nada últimamente) sino porque ve ganar títulos sin parar al Madrid y se ponen a llorar.

Lloran cuando ven cualquier cosa de color blanco y la próxima temporada tendrán la segunda equipación de color blanco. Va a ser una continúa llorera a moco tendido secándose las lágrimas con la camiseta.


----------



## filets (9 Oct 2022)

Os recuerdo que en ESPAÑA las feministas han prohibido jugar a la pelota en los colegios por ser "machismo tóxico"
Normal que solo salgan negros y delicuentes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Os recuerdo que en ESPAÑA las feministas han prohibido jugar a la pelota en los colegios por ser "machismo tóxico"
> Normal que solo salgan negros y delicuentes



Me despista este comentario compañero filetes.


----------



## Mecanosfera (9 Oct 2022)

A este paso Klopp estará en breve fuera del Liverpool, y si Flo se encampricha y Carletto pasa una mala racha de resultados, sin duda veremos una campaña para traerlo al Madrid. Esperemos que no. A quien no hay que perder de vista es a Xabi Alonso, que según parece apunta maneras y por temperamento y carisma podría ser una especie de nuevo Zidane.


----------



## HArtS (9 Oct 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> A este paso Klopp estará en breve fuera del Liverpool, y si Flo se encampricha y Carletto pasa una mala racha de resultados, sin duda veremos una campaña para traerlo al Madrid. Esperemos que no. A quien no hay que perder de vista es a Xabi Alonso, que según parece apunta maneras y por temperamento y carisma podría ser una especie de nuevo Zidane.



Hace unos días salía en Marca una entrevista a Darwin Núñez, donde dice que los jugadores del Liverpool simplemente no entendían las indicaciones de Klopp.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Oct 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> A este paso Klopp estará en breve fuera del Liverpool, y si Flo se encampricha y Carletto pasa una mala racha de resultados, sin duda veremos una campaña para traerlo al Madrid. Esperemos que no. A quien no hay que perder de vista es a Xabi Alonso, que según parece apunta maneras y por temperamento y carisma podría ser una especie de nuevo Zidane.



klopp ..es el que creo esta nueva era del futbol de correr y correr y presionar arriba...tanto que nadie hace jugadas ya


----------



## Forenski (9 Oct 2022)

Amarilla para Raphinha por tirarse y amarilla por reiteración en la protesta. Roja. Otro atraco. Los jugadores del Celta con las manos arriba.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Oct 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> A este paso Klopp estará en breve fuera del Liverpool, y si Flo se encampricha y Carletto pasa una mala racha de resultados, sin duda veremos una campaña para traerlo al Madrid. Esperemos que no. A quien no hay que perder de vista es a Xabi Alonso, que según parece apunta maneras y por temperamento y carisma podría ser una especie de nuevo Zidane.



Xavi Alonso a medio plazo tiene TODAS las papeletas.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (9 Oct 2022)

Hay que ganar al barsa la semana que viene. El celta les está aguantando más que bien


----------



## Edu.R (9 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Hay que ganar al barsa la semana que viene. El celta les está aguantando más que bien



Están sesteando. Pero la que ha fallado Aspas ahora, no me jodas.  Los últimos minutos del Celta con el Barcleona pidiendo la hora.


----------



## Yusep Yuis (9 Oct 2022)

Amics, la lliga este año es para el Barça que hay que ajudarlo a salir a flote por el bien de toda Espanya que vive del Barça y Catalunya.

La lliga y Champi este año para el Barça.

Todo forma parte del plan no os hagais mala sangre con el año en blanco jejeje


----------



## Edu.R (9 Oct 2022)

Yusep Yuis dijo:


> Amics, la lliga este año es para el Barça que hay que ajudarlo a salir a flote por el bien de toda Espanya que vive del Barça y Catalunya.
> 
> La lliga y Champi este año para el Barça.
> 
> Todo forma parte del plan no os hagais mala sangre con el año en blanco jejeje



El Barcelona esta semana se juega mucho. Quedarse fuera de la Champions y que el Real Madrid le pueda ganar, sería un palo muy gordo.

Esta semana el Barcelona apenas va a ganar nada incluso aun con doble victoria, pero se puede meter en un berenjenal como no se le dé bien. Hoy contra el Celta ha recordado al equipo Paco del año pasado, lo que pasa que es evidente que hoy han sesteado porque tienen que darlo todo en los 2 partidos siguientes, es un "accidente de juego consentido", podemos decir.

Aun asi, le acabarán metiendo goles en partidos donde el rival haga menos que hoy el Celta en la segunda parte y se llevarán sustos.


----------



## qbit (10 Oct 2022)

Deportes - ¡Le tienen terror! Llegan 2 millones de firmas al Parlamento Británico para expulsar a Erling Haaland de la Premier League por ser un robot


Dos millones de fanáticos firmaron para que el noruego Erling Haaland fuera deportado de Inglaterra y la Premier League y alegaron que el goleador sería un robot Esta semana ha sido noticia la curiosa...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## feps (10 Oct 2022)

*Y a Gavi todavía no le han sacado tarjeta esta temporada.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2022)

Se comenta que el homenaje a Freddy Rincón podría ser durante el clásico, como agradecimiento de los dos equipos por las tardes de gloria que les dio el astro colombiano.


----------



## artemis (10 Oct 2022)

Ojo, que Javi Hernandez dice que os van a burrear de nuevo.... muy crecidito parece que llega ¿no?

Xavi: "El año pasado llegábamos mal al Clásico y ganamos 0-4..."

*Xavi: "El año pasado llegábamos mal al Clásico y ganamos 0-4..."*


----------



## feps (10 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Ojo, que Javi Hernandez dice que os van a burrear de nuevo.... muy crecidito parece que llega ¿no?
> 
> Xavi: "El año pasado llegábamos mal al Clásico y ganamos 0-4..."
> 
> *Xavi: "El año pasado llegábamos mal al Clásico y ganamos 0-4..."*



Normal. Pita Roures en España, y ahora Laporta recula ante la UEFA porque "favor con favor se paga". Sigue, Gavi.


----------



## filets (10 Oct 2022)

¿Os acordais del arbitro rumano que llamo "negro" a un jugador negro?
No ha vuelto a pitar en europa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2022)

Hoy he rociado en tres ocasiones.


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1221665
> 
> 
> 
> *Y a Gavi todavía no le han sacado tarjeta esta temporada.*



Luis Suárez y Mascherano se fueron sin ser expulsados, corregidme si me equivoco.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2022)

No pasa "nada", luego en Europa se ve la realidad, que es lo que te da el 70-80% del prestigio.

Es una temporada muy larga, no sufráis.


----------



## xilebo (10 Oct 2022)

*Ancelotti los puso firmes*

El italiano dio un toque al equipo por la actitud defensiva y dicho y hecho: el Madrid dejó su portería a cero en Liga. La labor de Militao y Tchouameni, fundamental. Rüdiger, sólido.


----------



## filets (10 Oct 2022)

*Enock Mwepu pone fin a su carrera con tan solo 24 años por problemas cardiacos*


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> *Enock Mwepu pone fin a su carrera con tan solo 24 años por problemas cardiacos*



Enock Mwepu has been forced to end his playing career following the diagnosis of a *hereditary* heart condition.









Enock Mwepu medical update


Midfielder forced to end playing career after diagnosis of hereditary heart condition.




www.brightonandhovealbion.com


----------



## feps (10 Oct 2022)

¿Qué os parece este lateral derecho? Es barato, y Carvajal ya tiene una edad.









La perla de Xabi Alonso es el mejor lateral derecho de Europa


Jeremie Frimpong es el mejor lateral derecho por valor en las cinco grandes ligas. Un velocista que crecerá a las órdenes de Xabi.




as.com


----------



## filets (10 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece este lateral derecho? Es barato, y Carvajal ya tiene una edad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero el mejor no era Achraf?


----------



## feps (10 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Pero el mejor no era Achraf?



Me temo que Achraf no es del gusto del todopoderoso Mbappe.


----------



## Mecanosfera (10 Oct 2022)

Lo de obsesionarse con las intervenciones turbias de los culés en el VAR y en el tema arbitral suele traer mucha toxicidad. Si algo carismático tiene la plantilla actual del Madrid es que son todos muy sanotes y no empatizan con todo ese salseo de rivalidades pueblerinas, conspiraciones de despacho, árbitros comprados y ese tipo de cosas.

A estos chavales se les ve muy centrados en el fútbol, sin paranoias ni revanchismos ni nada, se les ve muy futbolistas y muy anestesiados ante polémicas de prensa deportiva. Algunos pensaréis que esa actitud demuestra falta de sangre, pero yo lo veo más bien como madurez profesional. Vinicius se preocupa más por cumplir en el campo que por hacer ruedas de prensa quejándose de patadas o del cespet o de lo que sea. Se me haría rarísimo que Modric intentase exculparse de una derrota mencionando al árbitro o al VAR. Mejor pasar de esas historias y pensar siempre en el próximo partido y en términos futbolísticos. Al final las cosas caen pro su propio peso y Roures, las Palancas y todo eso tendrán el recorrido que tendrán en función del fútbol que sepan desarrollar. Un club como el Madrid tiene que estar al fútbol y a nada más.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (10 Oct 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Lo de obsesionarse con las intervenciones turbias de los culés en el VAR y en el tema arbitral suele traer mucha toxicidad. Si algo carismático tiene la plantilla actual del Madrid es que son todos muy sanotes y no empatizan con todo ese salseo de rivalidades pueblerinas, conspiraciones de despacho, árbitros comprados y ese tipo de cosas.
> 
> A estos chavales se les ve muy centrados en el fútbol, sin paranoias ni revanchismos ni nada, se les ve muy futbolistas y muy anestesiados ante polémicas de prensa deportiva. Algunos pensaréis que esa actitud demuestra falta de sangre, pero yo lo veo más bien como madurez profesional. Vinicius se preocupa más por cumplir en el campo que por hacer ruedas de prensa quejándose de patadas o del cespet o de lo que sea. Se me haría rarísimo que Modric intentase exculparse de una derrota mencionando al árbitro o al VAR. Mejor pasar de esas historias y pensar siempre en el próximo partido y en términos futbolísticos. Al final las cosas caen pro su propio peso y Roures, las Palancas y todo eso tendrán el recorrido que tendrán en función del fútbol que sepan desarrollar. Un club como el Madrid tiene que estar al fútbol y a nada más.



pues yo solamente compro un trozo del discurso.
esta claro , al menos para mi, que alejar la batalla mas alla del campo puede llegar a ser toxico, que lo importante es ganar en la cancha, pero no se puede ser ajeno a lo que esta pasando fuera, y lo que pasa fuera es que desde ciertos despachos se hace lo posible para que en caso de que ambos clubes desarrollen meritos similares, la balanza caera del lado que quiera Roures. y creo que de la misma forma que la guerra se libra en el campo, tambien hay que librarlo fuera de ella, sin eclipsar a la del campo, pero no por ello olvidarla por completo.

y como en toda guerra, la propaganda es fundamental, y el madrid eso no lo trabaja, y lo unico que tenia, que era 90 minuti, va perez y lo cierra por hacerle un favor a yonosequien...y para colmo emilio jopelines butragueño sigue ahi en el cargo diciendo jopetas.... creo que la estrategia de comunicacion del club lleva fallando ya desde tiempos de mendoza, que directamente ese es que era directivo del grupo prisa (asi nos fue).


----------



## feps (10 Oct 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Lo de obsesionarse con las intervenciones turbias de los culés en el VAR y en el tema arbitral suele traer mucha toxicidad. Si algo carismático tiene la plantilla actual del Madrid es que son todos muy sanotes y no empatizan con todo ese salseo de rivalidades pueblerinas, conspiraciones de despacho, árbitros comprados y ese tipo de cosas.
> 
> A estos chavales se les ve muy centrados en el fútbol, sin paranoias ni revanchismos ni nada, se les ve muy futbolistas y muy anestesiados ante polémicas de prensa deportiva. Algunos pensaréis que esa actitud demuestra falta de sangre, pero yo lo veo más bien como madurez profesional. Vinicius se preocupa más por cumplir en el campo que por hacer ruedas de prensa quejándose de patadas o del cespet o de lo que sea. Se me haría rarísimo que Modric intentase exculparse de una derrota mencionando al árbitro o al VAR. Mejor pasar de esas historias y pensar siempre en el próximo partido y en términos futbolísticos. Al final las cosas caen pro su propio peso y Roures, las Palancas y todo eso tendrán el recorrido que tendrán en función del fútbol que sepan desarrollar. Un club como el Madrid tiene que estar al fútbol y a nada más.



Más vale prevenir que curar.


----------



## xilebo (10 Oct 2022)

*Modric y Kroos casi no se ven*

Las rotaciones diluyen la presencia en el once de Ancelotti de la pareja Modric-Kroos, que sólo han coincidido como titulares en cuatro partidos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy he rociado en tres ocasiones.



Es que cuando llegas a cierta edad hay que asegurarse de escurrir todo el líquido al orinar porque si no te pasa eso. 

Piensa en llevar una muda de calzoncillos siempre contigo. En el bolsillo de la chaqueta, doblado haciendo creer que es un pañuelo, no lo nota nadie.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Enock Mwepu has been forced to end his playing career following the diagnosis of a *hereditary* heart condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se retiró a los 40


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Lo de obsesionarse con las intervenciones turbias de los culés en el VAR y en el tema arbitral suele traer mucha toxicidad. Si algo carismático tiene la plantilla actual del Madrid es que son todos muy sanotes y no empatizan con todo ese salseo de rivalidades pueblerinas, conspiraciones de despacho, árbitros comprados y ese tipo de cosas.
> 
> A estos chavales se les ve muy centrados en el fútbol, sin paranoias ni revanchismos ni nada, se les ve muy futbolistas y muy anestesiados ante polémicas de prensa deportiva. Algunos pensaréis que esa actitud demuestra falta de sangre, pero yo lo veo más bien como madurez profesional. Vinicius se preocupa más por cumplir en el campo que por hacer ruedas de prensa quejándose de patadas o del cespet o de lo que sea. Se me haría rarísimo que Modric intentase exculparse de una derrota mencionando al árbitro o al VAR. Mejor pasar de esas historias y pensar siempre en el próximo partido y en términos futbolísticos. Al final las cosas caen pro su propio peso y Roures, las Palancas y todo eso tendrán el recorrido que tendrán en función del fútbol que sepan desarrollar. Un club como el Madrid tiene que estar al fútbol y a nada más.



Si lo miras con perspectiva, actualmente los árbitros a largo plazo influyen muy poco. Vamos, yo veo lo que se arbitra y lo que no, miras datos actuales, y no hay casi nada escandaloso. Claro, siempre hay una rachita de jugadas favorables o desfavorables que a veces justo coincide con momentos clave... pero vamos, con el VAR lo poco que da polémica son las manos en el área y algún fuera de juego de estos de "no está claro que quiera intervenir". El resto se ha limpiado al 99%.

Hoy en día hay que ser jodidamente sibilino para que un árbitro "te perjudique claramente", y si estás con la matraca, al final quedas en evidencia. Porque si una jugada dudosa te la pitan en contra, 5 partidos después te la van a pitar a favor. Se puede ser un poco sibilino siendo permisivo con las tarjetas y cosas asi, pero no mucho más (Y ya es una mejora en comparación a dejar goles en fuera de juego, como antes).

Todavía recuerdo la teoría de "el Real Madrid roba, entonces cuando haya VAR ya no van a ganar nada porque los árbitros no van a poder ayudarles". Lo que se ha demostrado es que el Real Madrid no robaba ni roba, que ha venido el VAR, y ha seguido ganando Ligas y Champions. Ha tenido algún día donde te quedas WTF con ciertas decisiones, pero ya está.

El tema es que hay gente que incluso con jugadas bien arbitradas, se queja. Ese es el problema, que el VAR da la razón al árbitro en una jugada dudosa, pero que está bien arbitrada, y hay gente que se empeña en decir que está mal arbitrada. Hoy en día queda todo registrado, si hablas y haces un juicio "contundente" la hemeroteca te lo va a recordar, al final vas a quedar como un hipócrita, ergo es mejor mantener este perfil bajo. Podéis preguntarle a Xavi el jardinero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es que cuando llegas a cierta edad hay que asegurarse de escurrir todo el líquido al orinar porque si no te pasa eso.
> 
> Piensa en llevar una muda de calzoncillos siempre contigo. En el bolsillo de la chaqueta, doblado haciendo creer que es un pañuelo, no lo nota nadie.




Veo que tienes una dilatada trayectoria en guardar calzoncillos en el bolsillo de la chaqueta, te agradezco tus consejos como siempre, pero es posible que hablemos de distintas formas de rociar.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Veo que tienes una dilatada trayectoria en guardar calzoncillos en el bolsillo de la chaqueta, te agradezco tus consejos como siempre, pero es posible que hablemos de distintas formas de rociar.



El tamaño de calzoncillos que gasto yo no se puede guardar así. Los llevo enrollados a la cabeza haciendo creer que es un turbante.

La gente de aquí se cree que el apodo de Talibán viene de otra cosa, pero no.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El tamaño de calzoncillos que gasto yo no se puede guardar así. Los llevo enrollados a la cabeza haciendo creer que es un turbante.
> 
> La gente de aquí se cree que el apodo de Talibán viene de otra cosa, pero no.




Te recomiendo el pack de 3 calzoncillos tipo boxer para hombre del Lidll por 12,49 céntimos de euro, el tacto es agradable y mantiene tanto bolsa escrotal como testículos a una temperatura ambiente muy agradable.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Deportes - ¡Le tienen terror! Llegan 2 millones de firmas al Parlamento Británico para expulsar a Erling Haaland de la Premier League por ser un robot
> 
> 
> Dos millones de fanáticos firmaron para que el noruego Erling Haaland fuera deportado de Inglaterra y la Premier League y alegaron que el goleador sería un robot Esta semana ha sido noticia la curiosa...
> ...



Las defensas en la premier cuando juegan partidos de liga son dignas de regional muchas veces


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si lo miras con perspectiva, actualmente los árbitros a largo plazo influyen muy poco. Vamos, yo veo lo que se arbitra y lo que no, miras datos actuales, y no hay casi nada escandaloso. Claro, siempre hay una rachita de jugadas favorables o desfavorables que a veces justo coincide con momentos clave... pero vamos, con el VAR lo poco que da polémica son las manos en el área y algún fuera de juego de estos de "no está claro que quiera intervenir". El resto se ha limpiado al 99%.
> 
> Hoy en día hay que ser jodidamente sibilino para que un árbitro "te perjudique claramente", y si estás con la matraca, al final quedas en evidencia. Porque si una jugada dudosa te la pitan en contra, 5 partidos después te la van a pitar a favor. Se puede ser un poco sibilino siendo permisivo con las tarjetas y cosas asi, pero no mucho más (Y ya es una mejora en comparación a dejar goles en fuera de juego, como antes).
> 
> ...




El farsa VARsa en la temporada pasada ganó tranquilamente unos 10 puntos por ayudas de su mafia arbitral.
Quedó segundo y tendría que haber quedado cuarto o quinto.
Los robos fueron escandalosos a: betis, elche (ida y vuelta), villarreal, espanYol, ... así que recuerde ahora.

Negar que el farsa tiene a su servicio una mafia arbitral comandada por roures es estar ciego.

Otro ejemplo:

en primera división hay 20 arbitros y 2 suplentes o sea 22 árbitros.
Bueno pues a farsa VARsa (para beneficiar )y a Madrid (para perjudicar) SIEMPRE les arbitran uno de estos 7 arbitros :
Hernández Hernández (el mismo dijo ser seguidor del barcelona)
de Burgos Bengoechea
Martinez Munuera
Sánchez Martínez
Gil Manzano
Cuadra Fernández
Munuera Montero

Fijate que he dicho SIEMPRE

sea como árbitro principal en el campo o como árbitro principal del VAR , pero SIEMPRE hay uno de esos 7

Que pasa con los otros 15 árbitros??? Son inutiles???

Ejemplo: para el clasico parece que toca de burgos bengoechea, como no uno de los 7

por que crees que florentino pidió sorteo de arbitros? ya desde temporadas pasadas.

Otro ejemplo : mira los videos que la televisión del Real Madrid sacó denunciando los arbitrajes contra el Madrid de estos corruptos.

oye : y lo de rubi y geri? te suena de algo?

y lo de: "que mas quieres que te de sandro"?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te recomiendo el pack de 3 calzoncillos tipo boxer para hombre del Lidll por 12,49 céntimos de euro, el tacto es agradable y mantiene tanto bolsa escrotal como testículos a una temperatura ambiente muy agradable.



Te pido un favor: la próxima vez que vayas al Lidl, en vez de ir a por el Cacaolat, dirígete a la frutería y coge dos cocos muy gordos. 

Ponlos luego dentro de esos calzoncillos que me recomiendas.

Si encajan bien, pon un hilo en Consumo Responsable y consideraré adquirir el producto. Digamos que mis necesidades son especiales.


----------



## feps (11 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Te pido un favor: la próxima vez que vayas al Lidl, en vez de ir a por el Cacaolat, dirígete a la frutería y coge dos cocos muy gordos.
> 
> Ponlos luego dentro de esos calzoncillos que me recomiendas.
> 
> Si encajan bien, pon un hilo en Consumo Responsable y consideraré adquirir el producto. Digamos que mis necesidades son especiales.



Ni que fueras catalán.


----------



## El amigo (11 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Hola merengones....
> 
> Tengo una duda que me corroe...¿ Los del Geta son más del Atleti o del R.M. ?... Gracias..



Son del Getafe. No hay más.


----------



## xilebo (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## artemis (11 Oct 2022)

Rubiales, un vikingo mas...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Rubiales, un vikingo mas...



rubiales es del farsa y ex jugador de su filial el levante

rubi y geri te lo confirman

otra cosa es que para un partido sevilla - madrid , el tio odie al sevilla y prefiera que gane el madrid


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Pero si el shaktar es de zona con población mayoritariamente rusa. Qué películas se montan!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Te pido un favor: la próxima vez que vayas al Lidl, en vez de ir a por el Cacaolat, dirígete a la frutería y coge dos cocos muy gordos.
> 
> Ponlos luego dentro de esos calzoncillos que me recomiendas.
> 
> Si encajan bien, pon un hilo en Consumo Responsable y consideraré adquirir el producto. Digamos que mis necesidades son especiales.




Lamento comunicarle que a pesar del aprecio que siento por foreros hermanos en lo catalán como usted, no considero como una opcion ha tener en cuenta meter frutas ni ningún tipo de alimento en mis testículos.

No obstante sobre el cacaolat lo suelo comprar en mi supermercado de confianza udaco del grupo ifa, pues además de ofrecer precios más competitivos, se suma que en lidl no venden cacaolat.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lamento comunicarle que a pesar del aprecio que siento por foreros hermanos en lo catalán como usted, no considero como una opcion ha tener en cuenta meter frutas ni ningún tipo de alimento en mis testículos.



No me has entendido. Los cocos los tienes que poner en los calzones que vayas a comprar, a modo de prueba de talla. Como las redecillas para transportar melones, una cosa así.

Lo de robar cositas metiéndolas en la ropa me consta que es frecuente en Barcelona pero ya puestos es mejor meter algo de más sustancia que unos cocos. O menos incómodo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No me has entendido. Los cocos los tienes que poner en los calzones que vayas a comprar, a modo de prueba de talla. Como las redecillas para transportar melones, una cosa así.
> 
> Lo de robar cositas metiéndolas en la ropa me consta que es frecuente en Barcelona pero ya puestos es mejor meter algo de más sustancia que unos cocos. O menos incómodo.




Discúlpeme, pero en Barcelona y más concretamente en tarrassa no acostumbramos al hurto de frutas en los establecimientos, es posible que algún pequeño (mínimo) hurto haya transcendido en la TV pero son casos aislados, no como en otras zonas externas a nuestro país catalán, el caso de Madrid es el más llamativo, con tiroteos en fruterías con tal de abastecerse de fruta algunos individuos.

Gracias que aquí como usted bien sabe esas cosas no ocurren.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Esto mismo ocurrio ayer en la puerta del Sol, Madrid una ciudad sin leyes:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Otro altercado en Madrid, este multitudinario:


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esto mismo ocurrio ayer en la puerta del Sol, Madrid una ciudad sin leyes:



Sí, reconozco al perro de abajo. Se suele poner un traje de Spiderman para hacerse fotos con los transeúntes.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gracias que aquí como usted bien sabe esas cosas no ocurren.


----------



## artemis (11 Oct 2022)

Los culerdos dicen que van a repetir esta foto del último clásico


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Sí, reconozco al perro de abajo. Se suele poner un traje de Spiderman para hacerse fotos con los transeúntes.



 que habrá sido de ese hombre


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> que habrá sido de ese hombre



En junio estuve por Madrid y en la Plaza Mayor le estuvo soltando piropos a mi acompañante.

Yo le dije que no se fiara, que lo había visto en videos.


----------



## Chichimango (11 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Te pido un favor: la próxima vez que vayas al Lidl, en vez de ir a por el Cacaolat, dirígete a la frutería y coge dos cocos muy gordos.
> 
> Ponlos luego dentro de esos calzoncillos que me recomiendas.
> 
> Si encajan bien, pon un hilo en Consumo Responsable y consideraré adquirir el producto. Digamos que mis necesidades son especiales.



No sé con quien habla usted pero me estoy descojonando solo con sus respuestas, amego Taliván.


----------



## feps (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## filets (11 Oct 2022)

__





Mbappé explota: ¡¡¡se quiere ir del PSG en enero!!!


La relación entre Kylian Mbappé y el PSG se encuentra completamente rota, aseguran a MARCA fuentes conocedoras de la situación, confirmando de esta manera la noticia adelantada por




www.marca.com





Como venga al madrid le tiro lejía


----------



## Mecanosfera (11 Oct 2022)

Está twitter revolucionado porque según Marca Mbappe querría dejar inmediatamente el PSG para venirse a Madrid. La mayoría de merengues se oponen con uñas y garras con el argumento de que su tren ya pasó: "tuviste una oportunidad y la dejaste escapar", como decía la canción.
Yo estoy de acuerdo, pero no por la vendetta de tenérsela jurada por su traición, sino porque meter en el vestuario semejante bomba de toxicidad, divismo e infantilidad teniendo una plantilla tan bien avenida y sanota como la que tenemos sólo serviría para desestabilizar lo que está funcionando bien. Mbappe por ahora no, gracias.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> No sé con quien habla usted pero me estoy descojonando solo con sus respuestas, amego Taliván.



Tener a obiwan en el ignore es un poco injusto. Aunque casi siempre consiga disimularlo, sabe de fútbol.

Eso sí, más troll que el que mató a Frodo.


----------



## Chichimango (11 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Tener a obiwan en el ignore es un poco injusto. Aunque casi siempre consiga disimularlo, sabe de fútbol.
> 
> Eso sí, más troll que el que mató a Frodo.



Lo metí por pesao, todo el puto día con los fofanas y los makeleles y la madre que los parió.

Su estilo trolístico, por cierto, me era vagamente familiar, aunque nunca supe identificar quien era.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece este lateral derecho? Es barato, y Carvajal ya tiene una edad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mu rico, otro oscuro


----------



## Chichimango (11 Oct 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Está twitter revolucionado porque según Marca Mbappe querría dejar inmediatamente el PSG para venirse a Madrid. La mayoría de merengues se oponen con uñas y garras con el argumento de que su tren ya pasó: "tuviste una oportunidad y la dejaste escapar", como decía la canción.
> Yo estoy de acuerdo, pero no por la vendetta de tenérsela jurada por su traición, sino porque meter en el vestuario semejante bomba de toxicidad, divismo e infantilidad teniendo una plantilla tan bien avenida y sanota como la que tenemos sólo serviría para desestabilizar lo que está funcionando bien. Mbappe por ahora no, gracias.



Ni seis meses de tranquilidad nos han dado con el jodido Mbappé. Estoy deseando que se retire...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> El farsa VARsa en la temporada pasada ganó tranquilamente unos 10 puntos por ayudas de su mafia arbitral.
> Quedó segundo y tendría que haber quedado cuarto o quinto.
> Los robos fueron escandalosos a: betis, elche (ida y vuelta), villarreal, espanYol, ... así que recuerde ahora.
> 
> ...



Lo malo de esto es que los que insistimos en esto somos unos guerracivilistas, unos marrulleros mouriñistas....al final relato mata a dato y ppr eso muchos madridistas restan merito e importancia a ganar una liga donde todos le son hostiles y los medios apoyan al que suele ser su mas diro rival


----------



## fred (11 Oct 2022)

Mbappé ha visto que Haaland le ha pasado por todos lados por haberse ido a un grande mientras que él seguirá sin ningún impacto mediático en su liga rural.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Oct 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Está twitter revolucionado porque según Marca Mbappe querría dejar inmediatamente el PSG para venirse a Madrid. La mayoría de merengues se oponen con uñas y garras con el argumento de que su tren ya pasó: "tuviste una oportunidad y la dejaste escapar", como decía la canción.
> Yo estoy de acuerdo, pero no por la vendetta de tenérsela jurada por su traición, sino porque meter en el vestuario semejante bomba de toxicidad, divismo e infantilidad teniendo una plantilla tan bien avenida y sanota como la que tenemos sólo serviría para desestabilizar lo que está funcionando bien. *Mbappe por ahora no, gracias.*



No te has dado cuenta , no importa te lo corrijo :

te sobra el "por ahora"


----------



## petro6 (11 Oct 2022)

Sabiendo el precedente de los cánticos a Guti durante 14 años, ya sólo por tener una novia travelo es inviable que la rata francesa juegue en el Madrid.


----------



## Mecanosfera (11 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> No te has dado cuenta , no importa te lo corrijo :
> 
> te sobra el "por ahora"



Hamijo la vida da muchas vueltas y crea extraños compañeros de viaje. Si en un futuro Kylian se domestica, sigue rompiéndola y se ofrece barato, no vamos a decirle que no simplemente por sentirnos novias traicionadas. Puede llegar el caso en que por una serie de circunstancias futbolísticas y personales se le deba traer. El fútbol da muchas vueltas. Eso sí, a día de hoy con la imagen de diva que se ha creado, mejor NO Mbappe.


----------



## Mecanosfera (11 Oct 2022)

De todos modos, probablemente todo esto no sea más que una nueva pataleta de Mbappe para sacarle más pasta o privilegios a su club, de nuevo usando al Madrid como mero elemento de presión. Lo mejor será no hacer ni caso a toda esta nueva telenovela "futbolística".


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> mu rico, otro oscuro



Todo en la vida es relativo. Cuando sean todos negros, habrá negrérrimos tipo Mendy, oscuros a secas tipo Vinicius, y más claritos tipo Militão. Hay que evolucionar en la nomenclatura.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> De todos modos, probablemente todo esto no sea más que una nueva pataleta de Mbappe para sacarle más pasta o privilegios a su club



No sé, a estas alturas lo único que le queda por sacarle al PSG es el derecho de pernada con la(s) mujer(es) del jeque.


----------



## Schenker (11 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chichimango (11 Oct 2022)

La clave yo creo que la ha dado el conflorero Fred. Mbappé está viendo como el Halland le pasa por la izquierda en un City que es una balsa de aceite, mientras para él son todo problemas: con Neymar, con Messi, con la Federación Francesa....

Tiene pinta de ser un niñato, pésimamente asesorado, que creará problemas allá donde vaya.


----------



## spam (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Oct 2022)

spam dijo:


>




jajajajaj literal!! 100% de acuerdo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> En junio estuve por Madrid y en la Plaza Mayor le estuvo soltando piropos a mi acompañante.
> 
> Yo le dije que no se fiara, que lo había visto en videos.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (11 Oct 2022)

La rata parisina fockashemales solo puede hacer un último servicio al Madrid y es yéndose al farsa por el precio de siete u ocho palancas más para terminar de sumirlos en el medievo dentro de unos años. Por supuesto que una vez que lo fichen se vuelva Lionel "esa copa tan linda" Messi y pongan su taquilla al lado en el vestuario.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Hace unos meses días antes de que saltará la noticia del NO fichaje de mbappe os anuncie que se quedaba en el PSG, también os di las cifras de su sueldo que horas después público una web española y no sé si recordáis que os hable de la carambola con el Liverpool, mbappe será jugador del Liverpool el año que viene.


----------



## Wasi (11 Oct 2022)

Fichar al moromierda rompería nuestra política BLM, demasiado desteñido para el Madrid, que pruebe en el Murcia


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Oct 2022)

Tortuga rata.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> La rata parisina fockashemales solo puede hacer un último servicio al Madrid y es yéndose al farsa por el precio de siete u ocho palancas más para terminar de sumirlos en el medievo dentro de unos años. Por supuesto que una vez que lo fichen se vuelva Lionel "esa copa tan linda" Messi y pongan su taquilla al lado en el vestuario.



Me gusta.

Yo a Moneypé no le quiero. Creo que el club hizo todo lo posible durante un largo tiempo, nos dejó tirados y ha demostrado ser una puta DIVA despechada. Y honestamente, tenemos un equilibrio deportivo que ha costado una puta década conseguir como para arriesgarlo ahora.

Él se equivocó, pues asi es la vida. Que se quede con sus 100 milloncitos gostosos y a seguir aprendiendo, que es para lo que estamos todos aquí.

Esta noche si ganamos y el Leipzig no gana, seremos 1°s de grupo.


----------



## feps (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hace unos meses días antes de que saltará la noticia del NO fichaje de mbappe os anuncie que se quedaba en el PSG, también os di las cifras de su sueldo que horas después público una web española y no sé si recordáis que os hable de la carambola con el Liverpool, mbappe será jugador del Liverpool el año que viene.



No me acuerdo de cómo se follaba, como para acordarme de lo tuyo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Oct 2022)

El hijo de puta va a volver a burrear a Bidentino, y ya sería la vez número 15. Esto es peor que cuando Calderetas coló a Nanín de compromisario.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## 4motion (11 Oct 2022)

Puto FRAPPE.

Jajajaja

Anda y que te de por el culo macron y ese que tienes de novia.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (11 Oct 2022)

Mbappé no va a venir al Madrid.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Oct 2022)

Haland suplente. Vamos, no me jodas


----------



## Dr.Muller (11 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No me has entendido. Los cocos los tienes que poner en los calzones que vayas a comprar, a modo de prueba de talla. Como las redecillas para transportar melones, una cosa así.
> 
> Lo de robar cositas metiéndolas en la ropa me consta que es frecuente en Barcelona pero ya puestos es mejor meter algo de más sustancia que unos cocos. O menos incómodo.



Que gracia
que comentario más jocoso del Sr. Taliban
jojojo que sonrisa me ha extraído el jodío


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Que gracia
> que comentario más jocoso del Sr. Taliban
> jojojo que sonrisa me ha extraído el jodío


----------



## Dr.Muller (11 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1223551


----------



## 4motion (11 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mbappé no va a venir al Madrid.



Dios y floper le oigan. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Hoy lo que tenemos que hacer es animar a nuestras jacas, hoy juegan un partido importantísimo contra las charos de EEUU.
Ll
A las 20:30 en Teledeporte.

Vamos @barullo abre hilo.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

Juega Hazard por Vini. Así que veremos a ver qué pasa hoy con el belga.

Contra el Celtic...







Vaaaamoooos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Juega Hazard por Vini. Así que veremos a ver qué pasa hoy con el belga.
> 
> Contra el Celtic...
> 
> ...



     espectáculo asegurado, no solo es el peor fichaje de la historia del Madrid si no que podría ser el de la historia de este deporte te iré do en cuenta salario y primas.
Joder ni Coutinho


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

Un partido de descanso para Vinichius, Carletto tiene que estar raro, le habrá dado un aire en Polonia.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

El Maccabi Haifa enchufándole 2 a la Juve por ahora...


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

Despollante el tema... empieza de nuevo


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Cada vez resulta mas patente que el que valia los 200 kilazos era Haaland.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> espectáculo asegurado, no solo es el peor fichaje de la historia del Madrid si no que podría ser el de la historia de este deporte te iré do en cuenta salario y primas.
> Joder ni Coutinho



Ná más que la prima por haber ganado la Champions, para él y para el Chelsea, habrá sido de un gritón de dólares. Si hubiese aportado aunque fuera un poquito, pues bueno, se acepta, pero es que nos dio menos puntos que Vallejo el muy hijoputa.


----------



## HDR (11 Oct 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Me basta con ganar, a mí lo de que el Madrid se llene de negros me la trae al pairo, en eso sí que soy súper progre. Que viva Soros.



El Madrid se llena de negros porque los jugadores "blancos" de las canteras de hoy en día son unos flojos de mierda. No sale ningún Raúl, ningún Cristiano, ningún Puyol, son todo Asensios hijos de su tiempo. No corren, no meten la pierna, no sufren ni hacen sufrir, los negros sí cumplen todo eso.


----------



## Mecanosfera (11 Oct 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El Madrid se llena de negros porque los jugadores "blancos" de las canteras de hoy en día son unos flojos de mierda. No sale ningún Raúl, ningún Puyol, son todo Asensios. No corren, no meten la pierna, no sufren ni hacen sufrir, los negros sí cumplen todo eso.
> 
> Es una cuestión de mentalidad, es inevitable que les pasen por encima.
> 
> Un reflejo a pequeña escala de lo que es esta sociedad.



Pues ya verás cuando los pandemials lleguen a edad de profesionalizarse: soy profe y siempre tengo algún alumno que apunta maneras en el fútbol, pero por el puto encierro y las restricciones COVID perdieron al menos un año, puede que dos, de evolución deportiva por no poder entrenar, y a una edad clave. La gestión de la pandemia se ha cargado a una generación de potenciales deportistas, y en breve lo veremos. Los países que darán cracks a corto plazo serán aquellos que permitieron a sus chavales seguir entrenando mientras los nuestros estaban encerrados comiéndose los mocos y jugando a la Play.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## feps (11 Oct 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Dios y floper le oigan.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Sería un cáncer para un vestuario francamente sano. El complicado ecosistema en Valdebebas se iría a la mierda. De hecho el único gran mérito de Ancelotti ha sido precisamente lograr que ningún jugador raje contra él, como para cometer ahora la cagada de traer a un mercenario con más ego que Messi y Cristiano juntos. Además, Florentino tiene ya 75 tacoss, y seguramente conocerá la célebre cita de Anáxagoras acerca de engañar una segunda vez.

Edito: página 666 del hilo.


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



La habitación más pacodemierda que he visto en mucho tiempo.


----------



## fred (11 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> La habitación más pacodemierda que he visto en mucho tiempo.



A ver que Juanma vive con su madre y dudo que haya "conocido" mujer sin pagar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Nuestras guerreras están empatando contra eeuu


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Oct 2022)

Venga, Vamoooosss!!!!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Oct 2022)

página #666

cerrac el jailo


----------



## 11kjuan (11 Oct 2022)

Entro, saludo, os doy mis bendiciones y pido mi correspondiente enlace para ver el partido.

Hágase y cúmplase.

Que mi paz y la de don Santiago Bernabéu esté con vosotros en estos tiempos tan oscuros.


----------



## fachacine (11 Oct 2022)

A ver qué hace hoy el comehamburguesas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

Partido aburridillo. Lo interesante viene mañana. Dos posibles eliminaciones de far$a y patético.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Los enlases de siempre weys
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Me cito, que es de pobres


----------



## 11kjuan (11 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Me cito, que es de pobres



Dios os bendiga.

Bienaventurados los que de buen corazón piratean el fútbol, porque de ellos es el reino de Dios


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Oct 2022)

Rudiger no es un poco… tronco?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

fred dijo:


> A ver que Juanma vive con su madre y dudo que haya "conocido" mujer sin pagar.



En lo otro no entro, pero lo de que vive con la madre está confirmado?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Madre mía, váter, ausencia, el seboso belga....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Madre mía las skills de hazard, es de otro mundo.


----------



## fred (11 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> En lo otro no entro, pero lo de que vive con la madre está confirmado?



Sí,lo ha dicho alguna vez en las tertulias de es radio, se quedó viuda pronto y ha vivido siempre con ella,incluso dijo que iban juntos a misa los domingos.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Oct 2022)

yo estoy veyendo el PSG-Benfica, porque lo del Madric tiene pinta de ser aburrido (mucha superioridac).
Os sigo por aquí y os iré veyendo informando si salta la sorpresa portugueisa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Benito cocainas ofreciendonos sus habituales comentarios denigrantes.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

fred dijo:


> Sí,lo ha dicho alguna vez en las tertulias de es radio, se quedó viuda pronto y ha vivido siempre con ella,incluso dijo que iban juntos a misa los domingos.



En cierto modo es enternecedor, pero coño, él se gana bien la vida y tal y como está el tema del Zoom lo mínimo es que tu espacio de trabajo no parezca tu habitación de adolescente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Deberíamos dar oportunidades a los jóvenes mamadous de la fábrica.


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Oct 2022)

hostias, que hay partido


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Oct 2022)

le acaban de robar un penalty al benfica IGUALITO que el del Inter al barsa el otro día...


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Oct 2022)

metiendo captchas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Son mamadous sanos


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> yo estoy veyendo el PSG-Benfica, porque lo del Madric tiene pinta de ser aburrido (mucha superioridac).
> Os sigo por aquí y os iré veyendo informando si salta la sorpresa portugueisa



Interrumpe solo si Mbappé se lía a hostias con un compañero de equipo. Preferentemente Ramos, que en ese caso puede haber hasta fallecidos. Una pena que Pepe no juegue en el PSG.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

El seboso belga este año no se lesiona que hay mundial es como dembele el cabron.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

Rudiger tiene como dos marchas más que Lucas.


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Oct 2022)

tremebunda velocidac de carajal


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

El subkov ese es muy bueno


----------



## Señor Moscoso (11 Oct 2022)

Panzard va a 30fps, hace bueno el recuerdo de paquetisco


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Oct 2022)

ah, no que es vucas lazquez jajja puto strimin


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Rudiger tiene como dos marchas más que Lucas.



Tu y yo también tenemos dos marchas más que váter, y cinco más que el seboso belga


----------



## Señor Moscoso (11 Oct 2022)

Panzard va a alistarsw de voluntario al frente ukra y no le dejan


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Panzard va a alistarsw de voluntario al frente ukra y no le dejan



Como escudo humano tiene cierto valor, dadas sus dimensiones.


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Como escudo humano tiene cierto valor, dadas sus dimensiones.



te me has adelantado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Jajajaja el váter haciendo regates en defensa, ya lo he visto todo


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> yo estoy veyendo el PSG-Benfica, porque lo del Madric tiene pinta de ser aburrido (mucha superioridac).
> Os sigo por aquí y os iré veyendo informando si salta la sorpresa portugueisa



Yo tambien estoy con los amegos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Me voy a cocinar una extraordinaria tortilla sin cebolla marca día por 2'40 euros de céntimos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

Se nota que hay mucha gente de puente por aquí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me voy a cocinar una extraordinaria tortilla sin cebolla marca día por 2'40 euros de céntimos.



¿Por qué no te la haces tú?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo tambien estoy con los amegos



Gol del QSG.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

Gol tortvgo, a ver si con un poco se sverte le svben todavía más la ficha que gana poco, trofeos bvenos no va a ganar, pero pasta a los moros toda la que quiera


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

El Belingham empata al monchi cf.


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me voy a cocinar una extraordinaria tortilla sin cebolla marca día por 2'40 euros de céntimos.



si tuviera cebolla por 2,60 la habrías comprado?


----------



## fred (11 Oct 2022)

Ostras que en el partido de mujercitas de ahora España-EEUU juega una americana sin un brazo y otra es hija de Denis Rodman.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

España le gana 1-0 a las gusanas. A ver si es que las otras le estaban haciendo la cama a Vilda.


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se nota que hay mucha gente de puente por aquí.



qué puente, mecagondios este puto país está lleno de putos vagos y paguiteros


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Por qué no te la haces tú?



Un forero revelación de 2021 no se denigra a batir huevocs


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> qué puente, mecagondios este puto país está lleno de putos vagos y paguiteros



Bueno, día festivo, aunque alguno se habrá pillado acueducto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Un forero revelación de 2021 no se denigra a batir huevocs



Y ni te cuento pelar patatas, cortarlas en trocitos, freírlas,...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

España está ganando a Estados Unidos, ahora que jugamos con españolas ganamos a potencias mundiales.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> si tuviera cebolla por 2,60 la habrías comprado?



Sin duda compañero.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> España está ganando a Estados Unidos, ahora que jugamos con españolas ganamos a potencias mundiales.



Igual es que estas sí quieren jugar con España. Las otras no deberían volver.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Oct 2022)

perdón por la hijnoranzia:
- Donetsk no es Ukrania?
Dónde están juegueando?¿


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me voy a cocinar una extraordinaria tortilla sin cebolla marca día por 2'40 euros de céntimos.



Lo que hace la inflación, eso hace no mvcho tiempo valía 1,40€, venían envasadas al vacío con más presión que el próximo gaseodvcto que vayan a volar los gUSAnos


----------



## Chichimango (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Anda que no se habrán echado bingadas en esa salita!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> perdón por la hijnoranzia:
> - Donetsk no es Ukrania?
> Dónde están juegueando?¿



Varsovia. Y Donetsk ya es rusa. Hace + de 1 año que no juegan allí.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> perdón por la hijnoranzia:
> - Donetsk no es Ukrania?
> Dónde están juegueando?¿



En donde extraen el veneno, Polonio


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Oct 2022)

yo me voy a calentar la crema de verduracs que dejé hecha al mediodíac


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Acaba de entrar al partido athenea


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (11 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> perdón por la hijnoranzia:
> - Donetsk no es Ukrania?
> Dónde están juegueando?¿



Varsovia, Polonia.

De nada.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Oct 2022)

en mi enferma mente, detrás de @Obiwanchernobil hay una mugera (biológica) troleándonos a lo grande a todo el foro. 
seguro que hasta está buena y todo. Incluso es posible que, debido a la cantidad de mensajes que lleva para ser una mujer, en vez de una sean DOS.

Algo así como Elisabeth Hurley y su hermana


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> perdón por la hijnoranzia:
> - Donetsk no es Ukrania?
> Dónde están juegueando?¿



En el estadio del Legia.


----------



## Forenski (11 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> perdón por la hijnoranzia:
> - Donetsk no es Ukrania?
> Dónde están juegueando?¿



Juegan en Varsovia ( Polonia). Pero lo de jugar es un decir, porque el Madrid va a medio gas y, como siga así, al final acaba palmando y toca remar los dos últimos partidos del grupo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acaba de entrar al partido athenea


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> en mi enferma mente, detrás de @Obiwanchernobil hay una mugera (biológica) troleándonos a lo grande a todo el foro.
> seguro que hasta está buena y todo. Incluso es posible que, debido a la cantidad de mensajes que lleva para ser una mujer, en vez de una sean DOS.
> 
> Algo así como Elisabeth Hurley y su hermana



Troleándonos está claro.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



joder qué culazo


----------



## Forenski (11 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> en mi enferma mente, detrás de @Obiwanchernobil hay una mugera (biológica) troleándonos a lo grande a todo el foro.
> seguro que hasta está buena y todo. Incluso es posible que, debido a la cantidad de mensajes que lleva para ser una mujer, en vez de una sean DOS.
> 
> Algo así como Elisabeth Hurley y su hermana



Son claramente seguidoras del Real Madrid. Se les nota cara de felicidad y ganadoras. No tienen pinta de lloronas como tienen otros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Que espectáculo la athenea, como se desmarca y juega al primer toque.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

Ha mverto la Lansbury, otra que no a la que no le catais las lentegas los follamomias del floro


----------



## qbit (11 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> joder qué culazo



Ya estás más cerca de hacerte madridista.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (11 Oct 2022)

HDR dijo:


> El Madrid se llena de negros porque los jugadores "blancos" de las canteras de hoy en día son unos flojos de mierda. No sale ningún Raúl, ningún Cristiano, ningún Puyol, son todo Asensios hijos de su tiempo. No corren, no meten la pierna, no sufren ni hacen sufrir, los negros sí cumplen todo eso.



Y un pijo!!!

También los actores negros que llenan las series es porque los blancos ya no saben interpretar?

A tomar porculo Soros, Floper y tú!

Sin acritú.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Vamos presiona athenea!!!!!!


#todossomosahtenea


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Madre mía la athenea, qué manera de moverse entre líneas....


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> joder qué culazo









aquí haciendo el mudra del triple 9 invertido. illuminati confirmed
otro transexual promovido por las élites


----------



## Forenski (11 Oct 2022)

Atenea, en la antigua religión griega es. entre otras deidades, las diosa de la guerra y , evidentemente, una diosa de la guerra ha de tener bien cubierta la retaguardia por si ataca el enemigo


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> joder qué culazo



Será cómodo para jugar al fútbol? Mirad a Hazard...Bueno aún que ese aparte de culo tiene panza.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que espectáculo la athenea, como se desmarca y juega al primer toque.



Sí, seguro que te has fijado en eso.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hace unos meses días antes de que saltará la noticia del NO fichaje de mbappe os anuncie que se quedaba en el PSG, también os di las cifras de su sueldo que horas después público una web española y no sé si recordáis que os hable de la carambola con el Liverpool, mbappe será jugador del Liverpool el año que viene.



Pues *NWO *total ... es exactamente lo que le falta al Madric, un moro medio negro con una madre empoderada que le hace de representante y una novia con más tranca que el 99% de los foreros.

*ES SU CASA.*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

Gol del Chactar. Siempre igual. Cuando hacemos el gilipollas nos marcan.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Oct 2022)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Oct 2022)

Mecagüendios


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Oct 2022)

Jojojojojo... gol de un niño de la guerra de Europa del Este...


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

Gol del Shactar Donetes


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Oct 2022)

Estaba cantao


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



Estarás contento. Lo divertido es mañana.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

El segundo de España!!!!!!
Sii !!! Athenea nos guia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> joder qué culazo



Tiene un buen polv....juego de pies.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El segundo de España!!!!!!
> Sii !!! Athenea nos guia



Ostia puta. Si va a ser verdad que las otras estaban haciendo la cama.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

PARTIDAZO, en mayúsculas, gran acierto en ataque y contundencia en defensa, claro que por parte del equipo local.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El segundo de España!!!!!!
> Sii !!! Athenea nos guia



Joer... Las bolleras titulares cabreadas estarán rabiando... Jojojoj


----------



## Señor Moscoso (11 Oct 2022)

Ahora el amego se chupará 90 minuti


----------



## qbit (11 Oct 2022)

Maldita sea.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Oct 2022)

Qué vergüenza que el madrid tenga que sacar a medio banquillo ahora ante los turcochinos de la guerra


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Oct 2022)

pero a esto no gana quien ponga más negros?


----------



## fachacine (11 Oct 2022)

No falla, partido que juega Lucas Vater, partido de mierda


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

Apago el ordenador en el descanso para hacer el update de Windows y me encuentro esto.

Lol.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

Y ahora a sacar a los buenos y gastarlos para el clásico.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

Lo de Hazard es de vergüenza ajena, está para despido con indemnización, pero la indemnización de él a nosotros.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

Un equipo señor el Madrid... cediéndole la victoria a los ucranianos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Athena necesita un hilo oficial en burbuja


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y ahora a sacar a los buenos y gastarlos para el clásico.



¡Qué rápido ha llegado el 85'!


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

Hazard desconectado total... un caso perdido o casi perdido. Ni idea ya...

Mendy en la marca en el gol lamentable.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

están practicando puntería para jugar contra los polacos, vaya dos partiditos seguidos que llevan. Lo de Hazard no es que sea triste, es más irrelevante que Mariano.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Hazard desconectado total... un caso perdido o casi perdido. Ni idea ya...
> 
> Mendy en la marca en el gol lamentable.



En ningún momento ha mirado atrás, encima de cabeza ha sido ridículo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ostia puta. Si va a ser verdad que las otras estaban haciendo la cama.



La rapinoe esa denigrante diciendo que está a favor de las 15 jugadoras esas.....esto si son españolas, jacas luchadoras capitaneadas por la gran athenea!!!!!!!


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

Mendy saltando en suspensión como Michael Jordan. Broootttaaaaal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Un equipo señor el Madrid... cediéndole la victoria a los ucranianos



A mí que me expliquen como un país en guerra participa en eurovisión, en las fases de clasificación, sus equipos juegan en Europa,...


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

El trabajo de posicionamiento del Shaktar ha mejorado una barbaridad con respcto al partido de los otros días en el Bernabéu.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La rapinoe esa denigrante diciendo que está a favor de las 15 jugadoras esas.....esto si son españolas, jacas luchadoras capitaneadas por la gran athenea!!!!!!!



Esa es una pedorra que solo busca pasta y protagonismo. Todo lo que sea ir contra algún hombre, se apunta, aunque las otras 15 no tengan motivo real para echar a Vilda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Hazard desconectado total... un caso perdido o casi perdido. Ni idea ya...
> 
> Mendy en la marca en el gol lamentable.



Si yo soy Ance cuando nos marcan el gol Panzard a tomar por culo para no jugar jamás.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Hazard desconectado total... un caso perdido o casi perdido. Ni idea ya...
> 
> Mendy en la marca en el gol lamentable.



Iba a ver un rato el partido y cuando he visto a Panzard me he dado cuenta de que no era coña lo de que era titular ... y lo ha sido, no?

Yo entiendo que Carletto quiera recuperarlo para la causa y tal, pero ... si se puteó a Bale por ser autista, a este lo tendrían que colgar de la portería del Cuernabeu.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Oct 2022)

Coño, el Traoré


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Iba a ver un rato el partido y cuando he visto a Panzard me he dado cuenta de que no era coña lo de que era titular ... y lo ha sido, no?
> 
> Yo entiendo que Carletto quiera recuperarlo para la causa y tal, pero ... si se puteó a Bale por ser autista, a este lo tendrían que colgar de la portería del Cuernabeu.



Ha dado descanso a Vini de cara al clásico y ha puesto a Hazard de inicio.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Coño, el Traoré



Traoré hoy está patinando sobre hielos. No sé cuántas veces se ha escurrido o ha caído al suelo.


----------



## Forenski (11 Oct 2022)

Mendy ni es un defensa top, ni ataca bien, va merodeando de arriba abajo pero no sabes muy bien a que juega. Es como si estuviese calentando en la banda con un balón, de arriba abajo, sin profundidad arriba y sin contundencia abajo.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A mí que me expliquen como un país en guerra participa en eurovisión, en las fases de clasificación, sus equipos juegan en Europa,...



Israel y Azerbayan no son ni Uropedas y están tirando petardos a población civil y ahí están


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ha dado descanso a Vini de cara al clásico y ha puesto a Hazard de inicio.



Pues que saque a Mariano, que como mínimo es negro y hace juego con los demás.

Veo poco fútbol y además no sé mucho, pero es ver a este tío y saber que se juega con uno menos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

El ataque de los dos últimos partidos es una GRAN puta mierda, venga centros que no van a ningún lado, fallando pases, regates, etc. Se están preparando bien para que les metan otros 4.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Pues que saque a Mariano, que como mínimo es negro y hace juego con los demás.
> 
> Veo poco fútbol y además no sé mucho, pero es ver a este tío y saber que se juega con uno menos.



El mayor problema es que está sólo adelante el amego y no está nada fino


----------



## Forenski (11 Oct 2022)

Bueno, me conformo con el empate en el tiempo reglamentario......y el segundo en el minuto 94, claro.


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Oct 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> *Pues que saque a Mariano, que como mínimo es negro *y hace juego con los demás.
> 
> Veo poco fútbol y además no sé mucho, pero es ver a este tío y saber que se juega con uno menos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

Tiene chulo.


----------



## Forenski (11 Oct 2022)

Joder, parece que los que están en guerra, viven en hoteles , están cambiando de ciudad y sus familias están en peligro son los de blanco. No se mueven, parecen atenazados


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

50€ media hora y mestoy arriesgando...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, por el Tchumino nos han timado, al final no es tan malo como llegó a parecer pero 80 kilazos se me hacen muy difíciles de asumir.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Oct 2022)

negricius jajajaja


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


>



Mira que quería ver un partido plácido de Champions, con un zumo de naranja (con unas gotas de güiski), que hay que cuidarse ... y me sale el peor Madric de toda la temporada, con Panzard, sin épica, porque va a acabar primero de grupo con la chorra ...

Voy a hacer como casi siempre, *florear *y ni mirar el partido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

Lunin me cago en tus muertos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

El Donetes nos está chuleando.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

Revisión de penal en paguís

Empata el Benfica


----------



## fachacine (11 Oct 2022)

Yo os digo una cosa, de todos los centrocampistas que tenemos en la plantilla el único que me inspira verticalidad y nervio es Camavinga. Estoy harto de los piropos de los comentaristas hacia Kroos, para mí es un tio que ralentiza, Camavinga siempre titular en mi equipo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Oct 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Mira que quería ver un partido plácido de Champions, con un zumo de naranja (con unas gotas de güiski), que hay que cuidarse ... y me sale el peor Madric de toda la temporada, con Panzard, sin épica, porque va a acabar primero de grupo con la chorra ...
> 
> Voy a hacer como casi siempre, *florear *y ni mirar el partido.



en eso estamos un poco todos, me parece a mi.
las risas son mañana


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

Lunin también telita eh.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> en eso estamos un poco todos, me parece a mi.
> las risas son mañana



El Gran Cachondeo y las risas son mañana.


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Oct 2022)

yo me estoy bajando una botella pacharán betuin chest an vak

después de ganar 59 copasduropa ya vengo aqui por las risas


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo os digo una cosa, de todos los centrocampistas que tenemos en la plantilla el único que me inspira verticalidad y nervio es Camavinga. Estoy harto de los piropos de los comentaristas hacia Kroos, para mí es un tio que ralentiza, Camavinga siempre titular en mi equipo.



Te ha escuchado Chicleto


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Oct 2022)

joder la flor del madric... vaya tela


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> en eso estamos un poco todos, me parece a mi.
> las risas son mañana



Ojito que el Donetes se pone con 7p, el Madrit no debería de perder más partidos...


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

Vomitiva segunda parte, en ataque nadie se salva.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Lunin también telita eh.



Al portero suplente nunca le puedes pedir gran cosa, es el puesto más ingrato de cualquier plantilla. A ese negro lo han dejado solo, no me jodas.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (11 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> yo me estoy bajando una botella pacharán betuin chest an vak
> 
> después de ganar 59 copasduropa ya vengo aqui por las risas



Huelo pacharán y es como si le echaran ajo a un vampiro.

Pille una borrachera de esa mierda cuando era joven y le cogí un ascazo de la hostia.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo os digo una cosa, de todos los centrocampistas que tenemos en la plantilla el único que me inspira verticalidad y nervio es Camavinga. Estoy harto de los piropos de los comentaristas hacia Kroos, para mí es un tio que ralentiza, Camavinga siempre titular en mi equipo.



kroos (como benzema) es otro jugador sobrevaloradisimo,siempre pasa de perfil a las criticas y tiene un juego tirando a comodon…Valverde a dia de hoy le da mil vueltas

y camavinga tambien


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Oct 2022)

coño, sale el funcionario del futbol español!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Muy bien Athenea!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guianos!!!!!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Lunin también telita eh.



joder,pero si le ha sacado la pelota al delantero fenomenal,luego ha tenido mala suerte con el rebote…


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

El Madrit lleva sin perder un partido oficial desdel el 20 de Mayo, ya con la liga ganada


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Oct 2022)

El rubito summer de ellos es un bala el tio…


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Siii joder hemos ganado!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rociadas españolas a EEUU!!!!!!!

Esta es mi España, la España de las jacas, la España de athenea!!!!!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Muy bien Athenea!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guianos!!!!!!



Espero ansioso el remake de los Caballeros del Zodiaco, los caballeros serán caballeras y Atenea será un tío.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

¿CUando fue la última vez que metieron un gol de corner, falta,etc? es que ni olerla.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siii joder hemos ganado!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Rociadas españolas a EEUU!!!!!!!
> 
> Esta es mi España, la España de las jacas, la España de athenea!!!!!



Y ahora a las dvchas


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Oct 2022)

rudiger jugándose la amarilla haciéndole gestos al árbitro...


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Muy bien Athenea!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guianos!!!!!!



la verdad es que esta buena,si tiene gol o no ya no lo se…


----------



## Operacional (11 Oct 2022)

Vaya partidito me cago en diox


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Oct 2022)

Yo ya he apagado la tele. Paso porque se me pone una presión en el pecho, que no.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Espera que se están cambiando las camisetas con EEUU, deportividad ante todo !!!!!!


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Oct 2022)

Si hay un partido que se puede perder es este.

Recuerdo que el año pasado se perdió en casa ante el Sheriff Tiraspol


----------



## Tadeus (11 Oct 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Huelo pacharán y es como si le echaran ajo a un vampiro.
> 
> Pille una borrachera de esa mierda cuando era joven y le cogí un ascazo de la hostia.



Suele pasar, junto con el pacharán yo tengo en el ignore al baileys el magno el orujo blanco y un whisky canadiense que tela marinera, divina juventud cuando aún no sabía beber.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

Operacional dijo:


> Vaya partidito me cago en diox



La segunda parte es infumable, se salvan hoy Rudiger y Nacho, parece que son los que más se lo han tomado en serio. Modric ha salido y al igual que Vinichius, no dan una.


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Oct 2022)

hay pacharanes y pacharanes, amics


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si hay un partido que se puede perder es este.
> 
> Recuerdo que el año pasado se perdió en casa ante el Sheriff Tiraspol



A ver si te crees que le van a ganar a los polacos, al tiempo pero va a ser otro fiasco.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Espera que se están cambiando las camisetas con EEUU, deportividad ante todo !!!!!!



Y las bragas si hace falta


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

Hay 6 partidos de Champions y se mueven poquísimo los marcadores


----------



## qbit (11 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> kroos (como benzema) es otro jugador sobrevaloradisimo,siempre pasa de perfil a las criticas y tiene un juego tirando a comodon…Valverde a dia de hoy le da mil vueltas
> 
> y camavinga tambien



Eso no lo decías cuando levantamos la 14ª, tiparraco, que sois carroñeros. Aparecéis en los pocos partidos malos que siempre hay en cada temporada.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Yo ya he apagado la tele. Paso porque se me pone una presión en el pecho, que no.



Jajajaja....

Yo estoy diagnosticado de arritmias y estoy convencido de que la causa es ser socio perico desde 1982... Todavía no entiendo cómo puedo renovar el carnet año tras año... No me lo explico...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Han sustituido al seboso belga?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que espectáculo la athenea, como se desmarca y juega al primer toque.



pero esa quien es la de los caaaaaballeros del zodiaaaa-a-co?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Han sustituido al seboso belga?



Hazard es insustituible.

Lo han cambiado, eso sí.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Han sustituido al seboso belga?



Al que no procede el cambio es a Vater


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

Al banquillo el Heroe del partido


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Oct 2022)

bua, se me ha cortao el strimin 
que le den por culo, me voy a dar al pacharan 
taluecccc


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajaja....
> 
> *Yo estoy diagnosticado de arritmias* y estoy convencido de que la causa es ser socio perico desde 1982... Todavía no entiendo cómo puedo renovar el carnet año tras año... No me lo explico...



tas vacunao del covris?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Benzema está espesito y tal


----------



## qbit (11 Oct 2022)

Desde que menospreciásteis al Saktar, el saldo es 2-0 a favor de ellos.

Menos mal que no es una eliminatoria.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (11 Oct 2022)

Acabo de llegar del currelo. El madrid jugando de mierda, uy uy uy no lo voy a decir que alguno se ofende.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (11 Oct 2022)

uno del saktar estudiando la lección antes de saltar al campo... skills!!!


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

Ojito que el Benfica es calidac


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Oct 2022)

Los chicos ucranianos se merecen una alegría.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Oct 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> tas vacunao del covris?



Buah... Las arritmias son muy anteriores al kovik... Mi periquismo es la causa, no tengas la menor duda...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

Lo de Benzema es vergonzoso, si se quiere reservar para el Mundial no hay mayor problema, que se lo diga al abuelo, que es lo que claramente ha hecho Modric.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Oct 2022)

me voy por tobacco puede que ni vuelvA


----------



## qbit (11 Oct 2022)

¿A quién le ha sacado tarjeta y por qué?


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Oct 2022)

Joder como falla esa Vini, con esa pedazo de almendra que tiene...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿A quién le ha sacado tarjeta y por qué?



A Ancelotti por mirar al árbitro arqueando una ceja.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

Para una vez que Lucas centra bien y la tira fuera, vaya telita de partido.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (11 Oct 2022)

Partido que vamos a ver repetido muchas veces esta temporada: falsa sensacion de superioridad mamadú + gol tonto del rival + el gato y Vini ver2019-20 arriba


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

Cuando lo mejorcito del partido es Nacho y Rudiger.... mal asunto.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿A quién le ha sacado tarjeta y por qué?



Militao.


----------



## qbit (11 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Militao.



¿Y el motivo?


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Cuando lo mejorcito del partido es Nacho y Rudiger.... mal asunto.



Los que más se lo han tomado en serio desde el principio.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A Ancelotti por mirar al árbitro arqueando una ceja.



Ha sido a Limitao para que se bvsque un cerebro


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Militao.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

Empiezo a percibir entradas en el pelazo de Ancelotti. Entrenar al Madrid es duro, duro.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Y el motivo?



Protestar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Si ahora mismo metieramos a Athenea en el campo revoluciona el partido


----------



## Edge2 (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Eso no lo decías cuando levantamos la 14ª, tiparraco, que sois carroñeros. Aparecéis en los pocos partidos malos que siempre hay en cada temporada.



yo a benzema y kroos llevo años poniendoles a caer de un burro,al primero especialmente


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Y el motivo?



Algo habrá dicho, me imagino que se lo habrá comentado el cuarto lechugo arbitro.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Y el motivo?



Estaba dando vivas a Putin en el banquillo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (11 Oct 2022)

La Juve el primer grande que se va para su casa. Muy triste lo de ese equipo, necesitan unas palancas.


----------



## qbit (11 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Estaba dando vivas a Putin en el banquillo.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> La Juve el primer grande que se va para su casa. Muy triste lo de ese equipo, necesitan unas palancas.



Están siendo tambien la pvta pena en el calcio


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (11 Oct 2022)

Por donde pasa el ataque del Madrid? por que un defensa (Rudiger) intente rematar una de las muchas manzanas que le lanzan. Un poco triste.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> La Juve el primer grande que se va para su casa. Muy triste lo de ese equipo, necesitan unas palancas.



Lo que les hizo Floren con la venta de Ronaldo es no apto para menores de 18 años, las noticias del traspaso las tenían que haber pixelado.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (11 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Están siendo tambien la pvta pena en el calcio



El Vlahovic prometia


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (11 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo que les hizo Floren con la venta de Ronaldo es no apto para menores de 18 años, las noticias del traspaso las tenían que haber pixelado.



La verdad es que alla por donde ha pasado CR desde su venta del Madrid lo unico que ha hecho es hundir a su equipo.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

El Leipzig con 6p y el Donetes con 7p, ojito con el grvpo


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Rociadas madrileñas!!!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

No me lo puedo creer.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (11 Oct 2022)

Ha marcao un negro...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Rogelio se nos muere joder


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

FAntástica táctica, todo el rato centros para que lo remate mi prima, Ausencio ni la huele para tirar que es lo mejor que tiene.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

El mejor Rudiger. El mejor atrás y arriba. Tremendooo yBrotaaaaal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

Antonio dejándose la cara.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Oct 2022)

Sangre...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (11 Oct 2022)

Antonio uno di noi


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (11 Oct 2022)

Al final cazó una el negracula


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Oct 2022)

madre mia,se han cargado al titan...menudo hostion


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

Casi un minuto de lag la web, me alegro por Rudiger, el y Nacho más Tony los que más en serio se lo han tomado.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

Gol de la defensa con sangre y todo, Zidanismo en todo el esplendor


----------



## Edge2 (11 Oct 2022)

Menudo hijo puta el portero...


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Oct 2022)

Vaya hostia al Mamadou jojojojo.


----------



## Cui Bono (11 Oct 2022)

Solo paso a saludah


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2022)

Rogelio le pone huevos.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (11 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rogelio se nos muere joder



Nooo! nuestro delantero centro contra el palancas!!


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> La verdad es que alla por donde ha pasado CR desde su venta del Madrid lo unico que ha hecho es hundir a su equipo.



Claro, eran grandes equipos los dos, no unos venidos a menos. Se nota en la Juventus.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2022)

Pues es un gol muy muy importante, porque si perdíamos en Alemania nos metíamos en un fregao, ahora ya tenemos el comodin del Celtic, aunque se de mal en Alemania.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

Estos son los jugadores que queremos, que sangren si hace falta.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Oct 2022)

El portero ha muerto


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

Ya solo le faltan 3 goles a Rudiger.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> La verdad es que alla por donde ha pasado CR desde su venta del Madrid lo unico que ha hecho es hundir a su equipo.



Su sueldo condiciona todo lo demás.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

Pase lo que pase gana Putin


----------



## fachacine (11 Oct 2022)

Rudiger ganándose la titularidad, en el clásico Mendy al banquillo


----------



## Señor Moscoso (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Por menos de esta foto en usa te montan un blm


----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Yo te digo que con esta imagen te ganas más a la afición del Bernabeu que con 3 golazos desde fuera del área.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (11 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Claro, eran grandes equipos los dos, no unos venidos a menos. Se nota en la Juventus.



No si eso no lo discuto, CR solo les remató


----------



## Forenski (11 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLL!!!! Joder, perdón por el retraso, voy con desfase. Por lo menos no leo nada de VAR aunque vaya hostiazo de Rudi. GOL con retraso pero vale igual. Esa ostia de Rudi en el descuento muestra los valores del Real, siempre luchando hasta el final hasta con sangre.


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

Alucino con Marsa Torino news, el SEvilla empata y dice otro paso al frente del SEvilla, un poco más y dice que se clasifican matemáticamente.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Oct 2022)

Menudo flash para los ukras...


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Lo siento, me recordó a este jojojo


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

El domingo...


----------



## ccc (11 Oct 2022)

Increible los ultimos partidos de Kroos, pero este gol es suyo: Es el, el que ha indicado a Rüdiger que se quedara de delantero en los ultimos 10 minutos.

Muy bien los defensas del madrid: Rüdiger y Nacho.

Alaba y Mendy estan para tirarlos a los leones.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El portero ha muerto



Ya traeran otro, todo viene de Ucrania


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Claro, eran grandes equipos los dos, no unos venidos a menos. Se nota en la Juventus.



Bueno, la Juve cuando fichó a Ronaldo había jugado una final de Champions 1 año antes, era un equipo bastante top. Lo que pasa es que se creyeron que sólo les faltaba un Ronaldo, cuando Ronaldo empezaba a mostrar signos evidentes de acabaditis. Si con ese dinero mejoran dos o tres posiciones otro gallo les hubiese cantado.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Y el motivo?



POR LIMITAO


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Oct 2022)

A todo esto la Juve está en situacion critica ahora mismo, incluso ganando los 2 partidos que le quedan se puede quedar fuera


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No si eso no lo discuto, CR solo les remató



MEtió goles, ese equipo estaba en caída libre como luego se ha visto y siguen así. REcuerdo el partido de pretemporada contra el Madrid y parecia muy poca cosa. Eran dos venidos a menos, uno para jubilarse y otros que tendrán que reconstruirse.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> A todo esto la Juve está en situacion critica ahora mismo, incluso ganando los 2 partidos que le quedan se puede quedar fuera



SErìa un puntazo una eliminatoria Polaco palancas-Juventus.


----------



## Edge2 (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Duele verlo...


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Oct 2022)

Si no es gol, es penalti como una olla.


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



El portero a por uvas jajaja, la caga en la ultima acciona del partido


----------



## fachacine (11 Oct 2022)

Me sorprende la rapidez con que elaborais los gifs, cabrones


----------



## qbit (11 Oct 2022)

El que se burlaba de que Rudiger fuera a rematar, que se lo haga mirar.


----------



## IVNP71 (11 Oct 2022)

Flojito el Madrid hoy y lo único salvable ha sido el empate pero la actitud muy pobre y estos partidos has de cerrarlo cuánto antes.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Fiodor (11 Oct 2022)

Partido lamentable. El peor de la temporada con diferencia. Han estado todos por debajo de su nivel, salvo los centrales. No han funcionado las rotaciones... El Madrid lleva unos cuantos partidos demasiado relajado y el domingo se juega media Liga...


----------



## _Suso_ (11 Oct 2022)

Cada día me cae mejor Rudiger


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Oct 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Partido lamentable. El peor de la temporada con diferencia. Han estado todos por debajo de su nivel, salvo los centrales. No han funcionado las rotaciones... El Madrid lleva unos cuantos partidos demasiado relajado y el domingo se juega media Liga...



es que hay un PUTO clasico en 3 dias


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (11 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El que se burlaba de que Rudiger fuera a rematar, que se lo haga mirar.



Me estoy mirando el nabo, te sirve?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Oct 2022)

UNA TÁCTICA IMPECABLE cabezear al portero en el melón y que el centro entre solo.


----------



## fred (11 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Me sorprende la rapidez con que elaborais los gifs, cabrones



Ya te digo,@El Juani es nuestro pastor,nada nos falta.


----------



## qbit (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



El de siempre que critica a Kroos, que se lo haga mirar también.


----------



## filets (11 Oct 2022)

Importante llegar al clasico estando clasificados para octavos mientras que el Varsalona llegara muy bajo de moral despues de caer contra el Inter
Ya os aviso que despues del clasico se van a tomar vacaciones hasta el mundial


----------



## qbit (11 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Duele verlo...



Por partida doble, supongo. Por el golpe y por el gol. Se me olvidaba:

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.


----------



## filets (11 Oct 2022)

Importante que patetico, cerdilla y varsa caigan para quedarnos todo el pool de television


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> UNA TÁCTICA IMPECABLE cabezear al portero en el melón y que el centro entre solo.



La única forma de romper el escvdo de dragon es con el pvño de dragon


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> MEtió goles, ese equipo estaba en caída libre como luego se ha visto y siguen así. REcuerdo el partido de pretemporada contra el Madrid y parecia muy poca cosa. Eran dos venidos a menos, uno para jubilarse y otros que tendrán que reconstruirse.



Metió goles, pero el problema de Ronaldo es que tiene que meter muchos goles para compensar los problemas que te crea en la estructura del equipo. Si te empieza a meter 0,8 goles por partido en lugar de 1 coma algo, ya no es lo mismo, eso son ya cifras que empiezan a estar al alcance de bastantes futbolistas buenos que además defienden y trabajan.

La Juve está en caída libre porque han perdido como 150 millones de euros fichando y pagando a Ronaldo y recuperarse de eso lleva tiempo.


----------



## Forenski (11 Oct 2022)

Así está escrita la historia del Real, son sangre y fuego. Puedes jugar mal, puedes tener mala suerte, puedes perder, pueden robarte los árbitros el partido pero el Real siempre es el Real, nunca se rinde, siempre hasta el final. Con sangre, con sudor, con lágrimas, siempre cabalga como el Cid Campeador. Por eso, aún en partidos malos como este, te emociona, por eso te hace vibrar, por eso eres del Real. Eres del Real porque dejas hasta la última gota de sudor. Eres del Real porque las 14 Champions están grabadas a fuego. Eres del Real porque en tu sangre, como la de un recién llegado como Rudiger, corre madridismo en vena. Otros prefieren tocarla. Yo prefiero ser del Real y luego tocarla. Tócala otra vez Sam. Somos del Real.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Cicciolino (11 Oct 2022)

Pero ej ke los himars...

¿Quién ha ganado Urovisión al final?



Haprendéc, mandrilistas y furbolerdos en general: TODO el deporte de hélite está amañado.

Simplemente, algunos partidos están más amañados que otros...

A mí me ha hemosionao, el sáctar me ha recordado la duresa de la gverra d'Ucraña, qué corage y pumdhonor...


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

Sabéis quién es el entrenador del Shaktar no? 

No sé si lo habéis hablado durante el día de hoy o anteriores. Pero veía a mucha peña extrañándose de cómo hablaba español el entrenador del Shaktar y tal... y


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

Joder, después de eso Rudiger no vuelve a jugar hasta después del Mundial.

Suponiendo que no tenga una conmoción, porque igual ni va al Mundial.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Joder, después de eso Rudiger no vuelve a jugar hasta después del Mundial.
> 
> Suponiendo que no tenga una conmoción, porque igual ni va al Mundial.









Confiemos


----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2022)

Bueno, empatando en Alemania seríamos primeros de grupo. Si perdemos, nos vale ganar al Celtic en el Bernabeu.

La derrota hubiera sido peligrosa, porque la Shempions es muy puta, puedes tener MUY mala suerte (Hola Sheriff) y quedarte con una cara de tonto que no veas tu.

Ahora a por el Clásico y luego hasta el Mundial el calendario es bastante agradable... que siempre ayuda.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Confiemos



Joder, pero es que le da con todo el codo/antebrazo. Por menos que eso ha muerto gente. Si va al Mundial o no me la pela un poco, tampoco soy alemán, pero yo no lo veo jugando hasta enero.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## qbit (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Vaya hostia. Pocas veces meter un gol y conseguir un empate tuvo un coste tan alto. Espero que se recuperen bien.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Vaya hostia. Pocas veces meter un gol y conseguir un empate tuvo un coste tan alto. Espero que se recupere bien. El del Madrid, digo. Al otro que le jodan.



Es que al principio creía que era con la mano, pero que va, falla el portero y le pega con todo el codo/antebrazo unido a la fuerza de la salida y el despeje.

Vamos a ver...


----------



## ccc (11 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, empatando en Alemania seríamos primeros de grupo. Si perdemos, nos vale ganar al Celtic en el Bernabeu.
> 
> La derrota hubiera sido peligrosa, porque la Shempions es muy puta, puedes tener MUY mala suerte (Hola Sheriff) y quedarte con una cara de tonto que no veas tu.
> 
> Ahora a por el Clásico y luego hasta el Mundial el calendario es bastante agradable... que siempre ayuda.



Pero lo he calculado y estamos ya clasificados matematicamente, no?


----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2022)

Lo de Rudiger es un corte un poco bestia, pero nada más. Yo os digo que hoy Rudiger se ha ganado muchos fans en el Bernabeu.


----------



## Suprimo (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Confiemos



Viendo cómo está Gavi, mejor algo asín


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pero lo he calculado y estamos ya clasificados matematicamente, no?



Está ya clasificado para siguiente ronda.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo de Rudiger es un corte un poco bestia, pero nada más. Yo os digo que hoy Rudiger se ha ganado muchos fans en el Bernabeu.



Si solo es un corte, que puede que sea eso y no más, ese tío es el Clark Kent negro.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

Lo fichamos ya o qué pasa aquí???


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Prisión sin fianza para el portero y cadena perpetua.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Pero lo he calculado y estamos ya clasificados matematicamente, no?



Si, clasificados si, pero no como Primeros. La única posibilidad de no ser primeros es perder los dos partidos, que parece improbable, pero podría pasar. Si perdemos en Alemania, también podriamos ser 2º si empatamos con el Celtic y el Leipzig gana al Shakhtar el último dia.

Vamos, es muy improbable, pero las matemáticas siempre son las que mandan.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

Parece que le da también después con la cabeza??? Menudo bombazo.


----------



## @@strom (11 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si, clasificados si, pero no como Primeros. La única posibilidad de no ser primeros es perder los dos partidos, que parece improbable, pero podría pasar. Si perdemos en Alemania, también podriamos ser 2º si empatamos con el Celtic y el Leipzig gana al Shakhtar el último dia.
> 
> Vamos, es muy improbable, pero las matemáticas siempre son las que mandan.



Entonces matematicamente entiendo que no estamos clasificados aun.


----------



## qbit (11 Oct 2022)

"España gana a la campeona del mundo".

No tiene mérito por el bajo nivel del fútbol lesbiano.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Lo fichamos ya o qué pasa aquí???



Y sin cara de monguer, 300 kilos.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

@@strom dijo:


> Entonces matematicamente entiendo que no estamos clasificados aun.



Ya pasamos a siguiente ronda. Somos primeros, pero todavía podemos pasar como 2º de grupo. A la siguiente ronda pasamos sí o sí.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2022)

@@strom dijo:


> Entonces matematicamente entiendo que no estamos clasificados aun.



El Leipzig y los ucranianos tienen que jugar entre ellos, no pueden adelantarnos los dos.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Parece que le da también después con la cabeza??? Menudo bombazo.



Vaya mirada se han hechado, la mirada del besugo.


----------



## qbit (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



"El madridismo *empieza* a dejar de confiar en él".

Buen chiste.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Leipzig y los ucranianos tienen que jugar entre ellos, no pueden adelantarnos los dos.



Algunos medios están metiendo la pata con eso y dicen que el Madrid aún no está clasificado. Un error por lo que dices, se tienen que enfrentar el Leipzig y el Shaktar y no pueden sumar ambos los puntos para dejar al Madrid en 3ª posición.


----------



## Vanatico (11 Oct 2022)

El Madrid pasa a octavos. Como siempre. 
El negro 20 puntos de sutura. Ha cumplido.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



"El madridismo empieza a dejar de confiar en él"? Marca es mi pastor, con el nada me falta.


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## pepitoburbujas (11 Oct 2022)

Una vez más, lo mejor el resultado...pero esta vez empate y gracias. 

Yo no sé si van tan tan en modo piloto automático para reservarse para el mundial, el clásico, o qué sé yo.

El partido ha sido en general infumable, pero sobre todo la segunda parte. Todo el tiempo atacando con balones a la olla centrados desde medio campo, ríase ud de Luuk de Tronk.

Benzema en grado peligroso de empanamiento/inoperancia. Menos mal que el balón de oro ya lo ganó con anterioridad, porque si esto dura un poco más, se lo quitan. 

Hazard, que ni para los partidos más intrascendentes vale. No hace siquiera el mal apaño a nadie del medio campo, como lo puede hacer Luka Vázquez en el lateral. Y aún le queda una temporada más hasta su desaparición del mundo del fútbol profesional.

Lunin, no sé si es bueno o malo, pero no está teniendo la suerte/flor que todo portero necesita, léase hacer alguna parada salvadora y que ganes gracias a ello, por ejemplo.

El que más me estaba gustando el lo suyo era Rüdiger, y al final hasta metió el gol del empate. Estuvo atento en los cortes. Algo me dice que acabará haciendo pareja con Limitao, ya que Alaba no parece el mismo del año pasado.

Sin que sirva de escusa al Madrid, ayer estaba escuchando al entrenador de los ucranianos, y me temía un partido complicado, pues ellos se lo toman como una oportunidad para hacer honor a su país, etc., y sabía que lo iban a dar todo.


Esta temporada va a ser rara rara, y el hecho de haber metido a calzador el mundial en medio de la misma para contentar a los moros va a traer sorpresas en muchos partidos, bajones en jugadores importantes, etc. Puto desastre. Encima, nosotros tenemos muchos brasileños y franceses, que son dos de los equipos favoritos, si no los que más.

Por último, parece que la diva francesa se ha arrepentido de haberse quedado en la ligue 1...aquí ya dijimos muchas de las cosas que están pasando: por ejemplo que el bueno era Halaand, pero hace tiempo además. Mbappe se ha quedado en una liga de un país donde el fútbol nunca fue el deporte principal, y donde no tiene repercusión como podía tener en la premier o en el Madrid...pero todo eso ya lo sabía antes de firmar con el moro la renovación millonaria. No me gustaría que se fuera a la liga inglesa, pues aumentaría más todavía la diferencia entre la premier y las demás. Fíjate lo que os digo, ahora que todo el mundo dice que no venga nunca, que no lo quiere ver de blanco, a mi no me importaría que lo fichase el Madrid pagándole un salario justo y sin ninguna prebenda de derechos de imagen y tal. Pero no ocurrirá. Y tampoco lo lamento.


----------



## El Juani (11 Oct 2022)

20 puntos de sutura comentan que le han puesto a Antonio.


----------



## Vanatico (11 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> 20 puntos de sutura comentan que le han puesto a Antonio.



Si,una cicatriz como una cremallera de 4 dedos,dicen.


----------



## tururut12 (11 Oct 2022)

Antonio ha cumplido con su deber. Siempre podrá decir que se ha partido la cara por el Real Madrid.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Si,una cicatriz como una cremallera de 4 dedos,dicen.



Heridas DE GUERRA.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Oct 2022)

El Sevilla y la Juve prácticamente eliminados. A ver si no hay 2 sin 3.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Alucino con Marsa Torino news, el SEvilla empata y dice otro paso al frente del SEvilla, un poco más y dice que se clasifican matemáticamente.



Será un paso hacia irse a tomar por culo, porque están eliminadísimos.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El Sevilla y la Juve prácticamente eliminados. A ver si no hay 2 sin 3.



Y el Atleti espérate  . Que me veo al Real Madrid solito en Octavos.


----------



## .⁝. (11 Oct 2022)

La Farsa madridista vive de la MENTIRA. Basura de foro para AnarcoMENAs y parias.

La Far$a de los (((Mass Media))) y del Penal Madrid continúa a través del eterno (((madrilerdo))) errante. Los madridistas subversivos todavía creen que no descubrimos toda su Farsa y Manipulación mediáticas, LOL. Son tan irrisorios como aquellos que quieren mantener viva la farsa del _Holocuento_.

La Farsa o Far$a madridista del Var$a continúa.



























MAU-MAUDRIDISTAS Mantero Manteros ANTIFA LGBT BLM
HalaL Magreb HalaL Madrid Mena MENAS Moronegro Moronegros Madrilerdos
Judíos-Moros Magrebíes MauMaudrilerdos MauMaudridioten Madridioten
Madridi$ten Antifanten AnarcoGuarros Garrapatas Mass Media
Fecal Mandril Real Emirato de Madridistán MandriLgbtqi Putal Madrid
Ultras Moronegros Ultras Gitanomoros Ultras Mau-Maudrid
ADN Madridista: madrilerdo Mau Maudridista buscando a su padre negro, homosexual, mantero y madridista​
Dimitri Alcolikov, el que busca al seu pare moronegre i catalá, probablemente muerto y fundador del Real Madrid. → Busca a tu padre; es negro, moronegro, judío, maricón, alcohólico, analfabeto, mantero, travestí, burbujista, toxicómano, violador, sudamericano, paralítico, disgenésico, gitanomoro y MADRIDISTA.


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo te digo que con esta imagen te ganas más a la afición del Bernabeu que con 3 golazos desde fuera del área.



Totalmente de acuerdo:


----------



## qbit (12 Oct 2022)

Final agridulce.

Todo lo que tiene que ver con Ucrania este año acaba igual.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Oct 2022)

Cuidado pues.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El Sevilla y la Juve prácticamente eliminados. A ver si no hay 2 sin 3.



Far$a y patético eliminados ya superaría lo del año pasado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y el Atleti espérate  . Que me veo al Real Madrid solito en Octavos.



Me estoy mojando y me quería esperar a mañana. Imagínate far$a y patético eliminados.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Far$a y patético eliminados ya superaría lo del año pasado.



Un duelo en Cuartos de la Europa League A MUERTE entre ellos, me daría la vida.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Oct 2022)

Según el modelo Paco de Mierda que no le daba al Madrid un 100% de probabilidad de pasar de fase, el Atlético tiene un 41% y el Barca un 45% de probabilidades de pasar. Raro sería no celebrar que eliminan al menos a 1, que alguien que sepa multiplicar haga la cuenta.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Oct 2022)

partido de mierda del madrid : todo el rato siesta y en momentos de despertar centros al area nada mas
y llevan asi 3 partidos : osasuna getafe y hoy

no digo nada si esto es una "estrategia" de descanso para ir a tope en el clasico y otros partidos decisivos
pero como contra el farsa salgan igual... 

adelghazard sigo diciendo que es un antimadridista y vino al madrid para retirarse riendose de todos

nacho muy bien , kroos bien (aunque ralentiza el juego) , rudiguer bien tambien : merece que en el bernabeu la gente coree su nombre en algun momento

el resto del equipo mal.

lunin es la version mala de courtois. puff... y encima un triston decaido pensativo en su ucrania mas que en el partido
aun asi alguna suelta sacó aceptable

lo de rudiguer me ha dejado mal cuerpo : espero que se recupere bien el tio

anceloti en su linea : no lee partidos.
tiene que ser kroos el que le diga a rudiguer de subir a rematar! manda huevos , mientras el viejo comiendo chicles
lo mismo que la temporada pasada cuando camavinga confesó que fue su padre quien le dijo de chutar desde fuera del area (cuando metió aquellos golazos desde lejos) , cuando lo evidente es que sea el entrenador quien se lo diga
en fin... para mi nada nuevo con este entrenador.
no es el peor posible , pero ni mucho menos es el mejor


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Cuidado pues.



esa foto esta editada


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> esa foto esta editada



Yo diría que no, hay varias parecidas.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (12 Oct 2022)

.⁝. dijo:


> La Farsa madridista vive de la MENTIRA. Basura de foro para AnarcoMENAs y parias.
> 
> La Far$a de los (((Mass Media))) y del Penal Madrid continúa a través del eterno (((madrilerdo))) errante. Los madridistas subversivos todavía creen que no descubrimos toda su Farsa y Manipulación mediáticas, LOL. Son tan irrisorios como aquellos que quieren mantener viva la farsa del _Holocuento_.
> 
> ...



Ignore, baneo, lefazo y gol de ramos en el 93.

Hala Madrid.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## sintripulacion (12 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Duele verlo...



Además de que duele verlo, la pregunta es cómo el árbitro no ha expulsado a ese portero sanguinario que le ha pegado un golpetazo con los puños cerrados en la cara a Rudiger sin tocar balón (ni opciones de tocarlo).
¿Acaso eso no es no ya juego peligroso sino peligrosisimo??.
Pensar que sacan tarjeta amarilla a un jugador por protestar y no expulsan a un sanguinario por eso me produce arcadas.
Hoy Rudiger ha tenido suerte de no acabar con un traumatismo craneoenfalico. 
Todo lo que ha hecho el portero en el suelo me ha sonado a paripe, que el árbitro se ha tragado, para irse de rositas.
Totalmente bochornoso y muy peligroso lo de ese puto portero de mierda, que tenía que haber sido expulsado.


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Además de buen jugador es que es el puto descojone padre


----------



## qbit (12 Oct 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Además de que duele verlo, la pregunta es cómo el árbitro no ha expulsado a ese portero sanguinario que le ha pegado un golpetazo con los puños cerrados en la cara a Rudiger sin tocar balón (ni opciones de tocarlo).
> ¿Acaso eso no es no ya juego peligroso sino peligrosisimo??.
> Pensar que sacan tarjeta amarilla a un jugador por protestar y no expulsan a un sanguinario por eso me produce arcadas.
> Hoy Rudiger ha tenido suerte de no acabar con un traumatismo craneoenfalico.
> ...



La UEFA tiene que castigar como se merece a ese asesino. Si esto se lo hacen a otros futbolistas de otros equipos, se arma la de dios. El club debería protestar y movilizarse, pero no lo harán. Flóper sólo se mueve por los dineros y la Superliga, no por las golferías arbitrales.


----------



## Dr.Muller (12 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Bueno, me conformo con el empate en el tiempo reglamentario......y el segundo en el minuto 94, claro.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



este Toñín está hecho un crack


----------



## Dr.Muller (12 Oct 2022)

Creo que ancelotti ha aprendido hoy que don antonio es titular
y no es por que sabe jugar, es rápido y sabe donde tiene que ponerse.
ES POR QUE ES EL QUE MÁS COJONES TIENE DE LA PLANTILLA DE LARGO


----------



## Dr.Muller (12 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Ex futbolista
a ver si hace un buen mundial y nos lo quitamos de Encima como regalo de reyes


----------



## feps (12 Oct 2022)

Uyuyuy... a ver si quienes se tenían que marchar eran esas 15 jugadoras.









¡España hace historia!


La Selección dio buena imagen ante la campeona del mundo. Laia Codina abrió el marcador y Esther sentenció.




as.com


----------



## feps (12 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Creo que ancelotti ha aprendido hoy que don antonio es titular
> y no es por que sabe jugar, es rápido y sabe donde tiene que ponerse.
> ES POR QUE ES EL QUE MÁS COJONES TIENE DE LA PLANTILLA DE LARGO



Antonio es nuestro actual Pepe. Habrá que fichar próximamente a un Paco o a un Manolo. En defensa siempre viene bien tener un Goyo Benito, una mala bestia que intimide.



Dr.Muller dijo:


> Ex futbolista
> a ver si hace un buen mundial y nos lo quitamos de Encima como regalo de reyes



¿Todavía crees en los Reyes Magos?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2022)

Cuenta de @Obiwanchernobil hackeada, ahora Bob_el_esponjas manda.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuenta de @Obiwanchernobil hackeada.



Es hora de contarles a todos lo nuestro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2022)

Si joder siii!!!!
Hoy nuestras fuerzas especiales de frezeer desfilan!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2022)

El orgullo español!!!!!

Cabras, mamadous y wilsons!!!


----------



## The Replicant (12 Oct 2022)

A Xavi se le está poniendo cara de Koeman

Força Farça

taluecs


----------



## cebollo (12 Oct 2022)

El Real Madrid lleva 26 temporadas seguidas alcanzando los octavos de final de Champions.

No es que llegar a octavos sea un logro tremendo pero no tener ningún año aciago de 26 está muy bien.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El orgullo español!!!!!
> 
> Cabras, mamadous y wilsons!!!



y charos, y charos...vease ayer venciendo a las karen....


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El orgullo español!!!!!
> 
> Cabras, mamadous y wilsons!!!



y charos, y charos...vease ayer venciendo a las karen....



cebollo dijo:


> El Real Madrid lleva 26 temporadas seguidas alcanzando los octavos de final de Champions.
> 
> No es que llegar a octavos sea un logro tremendo pero no tener ningún año aciago de 26 está muy bien.



ya , pero de posesión que??....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## tururut12 (12 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El Real Madrid lleva 26 temporadas seguidas alcanzando los octavos de final de Champions.
> 
> No es que llegar a octavos sea un logro tremendo pero no tener ningún año aciago de 26 está muy bien.



Desde la temporada 1997-98 en que el subcampeón, y luego en la 99-00, en que el tercero y cuarto de la liga española, podían jugar la Champions, el Real Madrid siempre se ha clasificado y siempre ha pasado la fase de grupos. Es el único equipo del continente europeo que ostenta ese récord. 

Otros equipos como el FC Barcelona, ni disputó la Champions en la temporada 2003-04, y ni pasó la fase de grupos en la temporada 1997-98, 1998-99, 2000-01 y 2021-22. Asimismo el Bayern de Múnich no se clasificó para octavos en una temporada de la década de los 2000. Creo que quedó el último.


----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)

El madrid se dejo la cara literalmente ayer en el partido  







Y pronto empieza de nuevo el culebron Mbappe, en octubre ya


----------



## sintripulacion (12 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> La UEFA tiene que castigar como se merece a ese asesino. Si esto se lo hacen a otros futbolistas de otros equipos, se arma la de dios. El club debería protestar y movilizarse, pero no lo harán. Flóper sólo se mueve por los dineros y la Superliga, no por las golferías arbitrales.



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Es una barbaridad que ese hijo de puta se vaya de rositas, en lugar de expulsado y de una sanción ejemplar de la Uefa en forma de X partidos sin jugar.
No se puede tolerar eso.
Ha ido a intimidar y a hacer daño porque Rudiger había rematado ya e iba con mucha ventaja de antelación.
Ha ido al bulto con todo sin opciones de tocar balón.
Una auténtica vergüenza!!.
Y que los medios están pasando por alto porque el agredido es del Madrid y porque el portero es un "pobre ucraniano".
Me importa una mierda que sea ucraniano, ruso o de la Conchinchina, ese hdp tenía que ser sancionado con unos cuantos partidos y ser sometido a escarnio público.
No me quiero ni imaginar si eso que le han hecho a Rudiger se lo hacen a Messi: Portadas en todos los periódicos y programas deportivos mundiales.


----------



## El amigo (12 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Pero si el shaktar es de zona con población mayoritariamente rusa. Qué películas se montan!




También será difícil. A fin de cuentas esa población también está en guerra en su casa. No nos olvidemos donde viven.


----------



## fred (12 Oct 2022)

Que gilipollas los del Marca,entre uno de los nuestros partiendose la cara y un niñato eligen a este últmo,desgraciaos.


----------



## Th89 (12 Oct 2022)

La foto de Rüdiger sangrando tras el gol es puro madridismo. El esquizo me representa.

Encima la rata quiere irse ahora de la cloaca de oro donde se metió. El karma ha sido instantáneo.

Qué gran día de la Patria.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> La foto de Rüdiger sangrando tras el gol es puro madridismo. El esquizo me representa.
> 
> Encima la rata quiere irse ahora de la cloaca de oro donde se metió. El karma ha sido instantáneo.
> 
> Qué gran día de la Patria.



Y querrá hacerlo gratis y sin devolver la prima que cobró. Un descojone.


----------



## REDDY (12 Oct 2022)

Yo creo que es como una tradición en nuestro club, cada temporada hay ciertos partidos donde los jugadores eligen tocarse los huevos y que sea lo que Dios quiera. Y en fase de grupos ya es común ver pinchazos del Madrid en algunos partidos, es como que no les da la gana ganar los 6 partidos, que lo importante es pasar a octavos y que en alguno se pueden echar la siesta.


VIVA LGTB!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

Rudiger ha entendido en pocos meses lo que es el Madrí, algo que Panzard no ha hecho en 4 años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## pepitoburbujas (12 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>




Cada vez estoy más convencido de que algunos artículos de los medios online lo redactan bots o algún algoritmo (o incluso alguna víctima de la logse, loe, lomce, etc)...


----------



## El Juani (12 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



El nivel brotttaaaal de los medios


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Es que al principio creía que era con la mano, pero que va, falla el portero y le pega con todo el codo/antebrazo unido a la fuerza de la salida y el despeje.
> 
> Vamos a ver...



ES penalti, que parece que se ha olvidado, me imagino que no lo pito por el gol.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Oct 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Cada vez estoy más convencido de que algunos artículos de los medios online lo redactan bots o algún algoritmo (o incluso alguna víctima de la logse, loe, lomce, etc)...



Los periolistos españoles son peores que los bots, solo escucha el radio y verás el nivel que tienen.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Far$a y patético eliminados ya superaría lo del año pasado.



No caerá esa breva.


----------



## Chispeante (12 Oct 2022)

No seáis viciosos, coño. Llevamos tan tremendo atracón de alegrías propias y descarrilamientos ajenos que pedir, a estas alturas del año, nuevas tragedias para Barça y Atleti roza el pecado de avaricia...y encima un 12 de octubre. Un palizón, como el ser eliminados de Europa, les puede dejar muy escocidos y medio groguis para el Clásico. 

Vamos a ser considerados con nuestras ambiciones y esperar hasta el final de temporada para ver a nuestros rivales fracasar. Que al menos unos meses mantengan la ilusión y la incertidumbre, ellos y nosotros, sobre el resultado final de un año tan peculiar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2022)

Podeis llamarme bob_el_esponjas


----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## feps (12 Oct 2022)

Mbappé para quien lo quiera. Este tío va a ser como el caballo de Atila. Magnífico futbolista pero un auténtico cáncer. Que se vaya a torpedear a los piratas con su travelo.









Mbappé, venta en verano


Según Le Parisien, el delantero no tiene intención de seguir en el PSG. El conjunto parisino no tiene mas remedio que venderlo o arriesgarse a que salga lib




as.com


----------



## Forenski (12 Oct 2022)

14 tíos del Paleti ( trío arbitral incluido) contra diez belgas y el resultado cero a cero. La UEFA hace todo lo posible por ayudar a los equipos que se rajaron en la Superliga, pero es que con el Paleti es misión imposible


----------



## The Replicant (12 Oct 2022)

la expulsión del jugador del Brujas es de chiste, pero ni con regalos son capaces de ganar los patéticos


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Oct 2022)

El Barça va a golear, no van a ser todo buenas noticias.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Oct 2022)

Joao Félix... ¡cero minutos y acaba tirando el peto al suelo!


Enfado de Joao Félix ante la nueva realidad que está viviendo. El jugador que debería liderar el proyecto rojiblanco acumula cuatro partidos seguidos de suplente. Ante el Brujas, u




www.marca.com





¿Se irá Pufao?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Oct 2022)

La defensa del Barça da grima, no me jodas. Dos paquetazos, Shakiro intentando apurar la carrera para pagar la pensión, y un suplente profesional.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Oct 2022)

Buena noche de Multishempions, muchos goles.


----------



## feps (12 Oct 2022)

Es una verdadera lástima porque Joao Félix sería un gran fichaje para el Madrid. En el Atlético acabarán con su carrera.


----------



## qbit (12 Oct 2022)

Estaría bien que el Liverpool fuera eliminado.


----------



## Wasi (12 Oct 2022)

xddd


----------



## The Replicant (12 Oct 2022)

empata el Inter con cantada del Shakiro jojojojo


----------



## feps (12 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> empata el Inter con cantada del Shakiro jojojojo



FC Barcelona SAD.


----------



## ccc (12 Oct 2022)

Dios, enciendo el ordenador y van 1-1 habiendo metido el ultimo gol el Inter: Estos tienen el culo apretado y palman fijo


----------



## Wasi (12 Oct 2022)

Palancasoooo


----------



## ccc (12 Oct 2022)

Jo,jo, 1-2: se masca la tragedia


----------



## The Replicant (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## ccc (12 Oct 2022)

Y veo al Kaiser Garcia: Me veo un 1-3 facil


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Jo,jo, 1-2: se masca la tragedia



la rematada y el gal


----------



## ccc (12 Oct 2022)

Si palma el BCN esta fuera? O tenemos que esperar?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Oct 2022)

Brutal!!!!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Oct 2022)

Madre mía. Si empatan es una tragedia pero podría tener solución ganándole al Bayern. Si pierden, no se clasifican a menos que el Viktoria gane al Inter, creo.


----------



## feps (12 Oct 2022)

A Xavi le han dado la que sin duda es una de las mejores plantillas de Europa. Probablemente quien sobre sea el cortador de césped, tras quien se escuda Laporta hasta que compren el club.


----------



## ccc (12 Oct 2022)

La pregunta es entonces? Quedaran cuartos o se clasificaran para la Europa Ligui para que nos podamos reir nuevamente de ellos?


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> A Xavi le han dado la que sin duda es una de las mejores plantillas de Europa. Probablemente quien sobre sea el cortador de césped, tras quien se escuda Laporta hasta que compren el club.



¿En serio es de las mejores plantillas? mirar bien los jugadores, no lo que venden los periodistas.
Solo tiene un jugador top, Lewandoski.


----------



## feps (12 Oct 2022)

El Farsa está a 20 minutos de jugar la Europa League tras el Mundial. La derrota lo echaría matemáticamente de la Champions.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Si palma el BCN esta fuera? O tenemos que esperar?



estaria fuera!!!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> La pregunta es entonces? Quedaran cuartos o se clasificaran para la Europa Ligui para que nos podamos reir nuevamente de ellos?



Si quedas cuarto en un grupo con el Viktoria Plzen es motivo de fusilamiento


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Madre mía. Si empatan es una tragedia pero podría tener solución ganándole al Bayern. Si pierden, no se clasifican a menos que el Viktoria gane al Inter, creo.



no
si pierden estan fuera matematicamente


----------



## ccc (12 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> estaria fuera!!!



A ver que lo entienda: 

- Que nosotros a falta de 2 jornadas estamos ya matematicamente clasificados y 
- Que el BCN a falta de 2 jornadas estaria ya matematicamente clasficado para la europa ligui?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no
> si pierden estan fuera matematicamente



Ah, porque tienen perdido el particular con el Inter, tienes razón.


----------



## Roedr (12 Oct 2022)

Hola amigues

¿es aquí la fiesta? hahaha


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> - Que el BCN a falta de 2 jornadas estaria ya matematicamente clasficado para la europa ligui?



No, el Plzen todavía les puede pasar y quedarían cuartos.


----------



## ccc (12 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> No, el Plzen todavía les puede pasar y quedarían cuartos.


----------



## ccc (12 Oct 2022)

Madre de dios, este Lewa esta rematandolo todo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Oct 2022)

Roja rojoa y más roja.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (12 Oct 2022)

NO TE CREO!! AJAJAJA


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Oct 2022)

Menudo cerdo el dembele


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Oct 2022)

Luego se quejan, pero a Dembelé no le expulsan ni aquí ni fuera. Hoy no hablará de los árbitros la chavineta.


----------



## Roedr (12 Oct 2022)

Parece que va a quedar un buen día de la Hispanidad.


----------



## ccc (12 Oct 2022)

En caso de perder, que va a decir el regador de cesped?

Uff, joder, que malo es Dembele.


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Oct 2022)

Lo del far$a y los robos es escandaloso. Son incapaces de jugar un puto partido sin el árbitro???

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Oct 2022)

Mierda, se acabó la fiesta


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Oct 2022)

Joder!


----------



## ccc (12 Oct 2022)

2-2


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Mierda, se acabó la fiesta



Estaba claro, roja perdonada y golito regalado.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (12 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Estaría bien que el Liverpool fuera eliminado.



Va a ser que no.

Joer Salah. Está abusando del Glasgow Rangers.


----------



## ccc (12 Oct 2022)

Se nota que Lewa es nuevo y no lleva mucho tiempo en el club, sino ya estaria hundido en vez de rematarlo todo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Oct 2022)

El Inter es bastante paquetillo, bastante está haciendo.


----------



## ccc (12 Oct 2022)

Ahora en serio, pero que malo que es Dembele, macho,...es que cuando tiene que hacer lo que marca la diferencia en la jugada, lo hace siempre mal


----------



## The Replicant (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## feps (12 Oct 2022)

Para que luego digan que con VAR no pueden favorecer a un equipo.


----------



## Wasi (12 Oct 2022)

Vamoooooo


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Oct 2022)

Siiiii


----------



## ccc (12 Oct 2022)

Dios


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Oct 2022)

10 minutos hasta que remonte la xabineta, va a subir hasta el linier a rematar.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Replicant (12 Oct 2022)

contra el septimo de la liga italiana


----------



## ccc (12 Oct 2022)

Pero espera, estan enfocando a Pedri, este no era millones de veces mejor que modric?


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Oct 2022)

El inter es una puta banda.


----------



## ccc (12 Oct 2022)

dios, lo de Lewa es una pasada


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Oct 2022)

Qué descojono de partido...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> dios, lo de Lewa es una pasada



Fichado con nuestro dinero.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (12 Oct 2022)

Con esta eliminación del Farsa, nos vamos a cagar con el arbitraje del Clásico y el VAR de Roures. Escrito queda.


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Con esta eliminación del Farsa, nos vamos a cagar con el arbitraje del Clásico y el VAR de Roures. Escrito queda.



No no, que al final no le eliminan. Pero el robo va a ser descomunal igualmente.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Oct 2022)

<pa matar al del inter.


----------



## feps (12 Oct 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> No no, que al final no le eliminan. Pero el robo va a ser descomunal igualmente.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Aunque empaten, tienen pie y medio fuera.


----------



## The Replicant (12 Oct 2022)

lamantabla

taluecs


----------



## Wasi (12 Oct 2022)

No está mal, dejan grandes sensaciones para el clásico


----------



## Uchiha Madara (12 Oct 2022)

Ya no dependen de si mismos. Y es posible que el Bayern salga con los suplentes el último partido. Tienen un pie y medio fuera.


----------



## ccc (12 Oct 2022)

A ver, que alguien me lo explique, si el inter gana al pilzen, el BCN esta fuera?


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Oct 2022)

¿Si el inter le gana al victoria se clasifica no?


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Oct 2022)

Uchiha Madara dijo:


> Ya no dependen de si mismos. Y es posible que el Bayern salga con los suplentes el último partido. Tienen un pie y medio fuera.



El inter no le gana ni a los preparadores físicos del Bayern. Si no gana el Inter al Viktoria Pilzen la cosa se le puede complicar.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, que alguien me lo explique, si el inter gana al pilzen, el BCN esta fuera?



Sí


----------



## Wasi (12 Oct 2022)

Yota Yordi llorando, la palanca se ha doblado


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> A ver, que alguien me lo explique, si el inter gana al pilzen, el BCN esta fuera?



Sí 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Oct 2022)

Entiendo que si el inter ganan, en caso de empate al tener victoria y empate entre ellos pasa el inter. Eso contando que le ganan al Bayern, si pierden están fuera si o si.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (12 Oct 2022)

El Inter ha perdonado el pase directo a octavos, y el árbitro ha favorecido esta vez al Barcelona.

Yo pondría a De Jong de central contra el Madrid. Piqué y Eric no están dando el nivel.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Oct 2022)

Hijo de puta el Farlopol, dije que no lo vería más cuando se metieron con Vinicio y al final se ha buscado la forma de que lo tenga que ver esta noche.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (12 Oct 2022)

El empate es mas cruel que la derrota. Me nutre.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225341



VAya par de dos personajes que has sacado en pantalla, dos idiotas pero bueno, se ganan la vida así, haciendo el subnormal, son los esbirros idiotas de Roures.


----------



## ccc (12 Oct 2022)

Joder, pero si esto es lo mejor que nos podria pasar. Proximos partidos BCN:

- Real MAdrid.
- Atletic.
- BAYER.
- Valencia.
- Pilzen.

Los proximos 4 partidos del BCN va a ser un horror.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Oct 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> El Inter ha perdonado el pase directo a octavos, y el árbitro ha favorecido esta vez al Barcelona.
> 
> Yo pondría a De Jong de central contra el Madrid. Piqué y Eric no están al nivel.



Pues me temo una cagada del Madrid frente a los polacos. El inter ha hecho bien por momentos presionando arriba, ha hecho daño y ha podido ganar con las dos últimas oportunidades.


----------



## Forenski (12 Oct 2022)

Se nota la mano de Xavi. Es listo. Estas dos últimas temporadas va a quedar eliminado en la fase de grupos. De esta forma se ahorra la goleada de turno en el cruce de Champions. Desde luego ha mejorado lo anterior, ya no hay goleada de escándalo.


----------



## IVNP71 (12 Oct 2022)

Entiendo yo que si el Inter gana su próximo partido contra el Viktoria plzeñ estará clasificado que sería el miércoles 26 de octubre.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## geflow (12 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Se nota la mano de Xavi. Es listo. Estas dos últimas temporadas va a quedar eliminado en la fase de grupos. De esta forma se ahorra la goleada de turno en el cruce de Champions. Desde luego ha mejorado lo anterior, ya no hay goleada de escándalo.



Esperate al partido del Bayern, que se juegan la primera plaza


----------



## El chepa (12 Oct 2022)

Anticipo titulares: "Ajax, Juventus, Milán, Atlético, United... La Europa League este año tiene más nivel que la Champions"


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Entiendo yo que si el Inter gana su próximo partido contra el Viktoria plzeñ estará clasificado que sería el miércoles 26 de octubre.
> Pozdrawiam.



Pienso lo mismo, en caso de empate, el golaverage particular lo tiene ganado.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Entiendo yo que si el Inter gana su próximo partido contra el Viktoria plzeñ estará clasificado que sería el miércoles 26 de octubre.
> Pozdrawiam.



Si, y encima juegan antes (18:45h). Osea, el Barcelona puede salir al Camp Nou DERROTADO con el Bayern necesitando ganar para ser 1º.

El Inter necesita 3 pts. El Barcelona tiene que hacer 4 pts más que el Inter.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Entiendo yo que si el Inter gana su próximo partido contra el Viktoria plzeñ estará clasificado



Entiendes bien, pero no cuentas con que los del Inter llevan lo de cagarla en la sangre.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Oct 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Anticipo titulares: "Ajax, Juventus, Milán, Atlético, United... La Europa League este año tiene más nivel que la Champions"



Una final europa league Patético-Palancas, puede ser antológica.


----------



## IVNP71 (12 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Entiendo que si el inter ganan, en caso de empate al tener victoria y empate entre ellos pasa el inter. Eso contando que le ganan al Bayern, si pierden están fuera si o si.



O si empatan ante el Bayern y el Inter empata ante el Viktoria plzeñ están eliminados también.O sea lo tienen crudo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Oct 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> El empate es mas cruel que la derrota. Me nutre.



Lo es. La derrota es "tu madre ha muerto", directamente. Duelo y a correr. El empate es "tu madre está en coma cerebral", disfruta de tus últimos días con ella, pero se va a morir.


----------



## ccc (12 Oct 2022)

A ver, a ver, este punto clasifica al bcn virtualmente para la europa ligui; asi que tenemos risas aseguradas.

Ademas nos quedamos con todo el market-pool de la champions.


----------



## Uchiha Madara (12 Oct 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> El inter no le gana ni a los preparadores físicos del Bayern. Si no gana el Inter al Viktoria Pilzen la cosa se le puede complicar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



También te digo que como está el barca tampoco me fio de que al final le gane al Viktoria.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Entiendes bien, pero no cuentas con que los del Inter llevan lo de cagarla en la sangre.



Bueno, si el BAyern gana, aunque pierdan pasan,


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, estoy esperando que algún culé diga que lo de empatar contra el Achanta Donuts es un ridículo, pero ganar 1 partido de 4 un accidente. Como decían el año pasado con el Sheriff.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Oct 2022)

Lo vuelvo a repetir, dicen que tienen un gran plantilla pero... ¿jugadores top mundial aparte de lewandoski? y porque el portero ( el que más cobra del mundo creo , y no se habla de ello) está entonado este año. Es increible que solo le hayan metido un gol en la liga.


----------



## Flacido Prepucio (12 Oct 2022)

Jojojo los catalinos han vuelto a caer eliminados jajajaja

Qué risa tía felisa.

Esta noche duermo a pierna suelta con sonrisa en la boca y me pongo el pijama silbando.

Gracias Xavi eres un crack del cruyfismo "som el Barsa" dicen tan ufanos de que ellos no tolerarían ganar champions y ligas jugando mal como el Madrid. "Los catalanes somos otra cosa" dijo la serpiente catalana.

La pena es que no lo echarán en un par de años mínimo. A ver si la culerada paleta empieza a pedir su cese que capaces son.


----------



## fred (12 Oct 2022)

No me fio un pelo del Inter,me fio mas que el Bayern les meta otra grossen salchichen.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Por cierto, estoy esperando que algún culé diga que lo de empatar contra el Achanta Donuts es un ridículo, pero ganar 1 partido de 4 un accidente. Como decían el año pasado con el Sheriff.



Da igual, a mi me encantan que recuerden el 6-1 al PSG, se les olvida quien gano la champiñones ese año.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (12 Oct 2022)

El Barcelona para estar vivo, necesita sacar un resultado mejor que el del Inter ante el Plzen.

Y en ese caso, el Bayern ya sería 1º de grupo si o si, y el Barcelona tendría que volver a sacar un mejor resultado que el Inter el último día.

Obviamente esto es fútbol. El Inter ya hemos dicho, juega antes que el Barcelona dentro de 2 semanas.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (12 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Una final europa league Patético-Palancas, puede ser antológica.



En este momento cualquiera de los dos firmarían eso.


----------



## IVNP71 (12 Oct 2022)

El Inter ganó al Viktoria plzeñ 0-2 en la jornada 2 de la Champions así que los italianos saldrán en su partido contra los checos en casa como si de una final se tratase.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Oct 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> En este momento cualquiera de los dos firmarían eso.



La verdad es que sería un espectáculo curioso escucharlos decir que este año la UEFA ha sido más difícil que la Champions.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo vuelvo a repetir, dicen que tienen un gran plantilla pero... ¿jugadores top mundial aparte de lewandoski? y porque el portero ( el que más cobra del mundo creo , y no se habla de ello) está entonado este año. Es increible que solo le hayan metido un gol en la liga.



Hombre, portero top y delantero centro top (digamos entre los 5 mejores del mundo) ya es bastante. Luego Koundé, Pedri, De Jong y Araujo están muy cerca de ese nivel también, a lo mejor no los 5 mejores del mundo pero potencialmente 10-15 sí. (Mi opinión, evidentemente).


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Oct 2022)

Lewandowski a ganar la Uropa Lí.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> La verdad es que sería un espectáculo curioso escucharlos decir que este año la UEFA ha sido más difícil que la Champions.



el discurso puede darse, si el inter gana al pilsen. no olvidemos que en caso de empate de puntos es el enfrentamiento directo el que decide


----------



## IVNP71 (12 Oct 2022)

No olvidemos que el Bayern saldrá a ganar en su visita al nuevo campo porque el Barça es un rival directo al que pueden dejar fuera y no tenerlo en una hipotética final así que le darán la extrema unción y quitarse de encima un muerto.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Flacido Prepucio (12 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> La verdad es que sería un espectáculo curioso escucharlos decir que este año la UEFA ha sido más difícil que la Champions.



Jajaja ni lo dudes que lo dirán.

Y si ganan liga y europa league madre mía DOBLETE SOM EL BARÇA LOS CATALANES SOMOS OTRA COSA puta espanya visca catalunya y no veas


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Lewandowski a ganar la Uropa Lí.



Lewans que se joda por ser tan hijo de puta como para ir a ese equipo.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## IVNP71 (12 Oct 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> En este momento cualquiera de los dos firmarían eso.



Pues iría con el Atlético de Madrid pero un millón de veces.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> No olvidemos que el Bayern saldrá a ganar en su visita al nuevo campo porque el Barça es un rival directo al que pueden dejar fuera y no tenerlo en una hipotética final así que le darán la extrema unción y quitarse de encima un muerto.
> Pozdrawiam.



En el caso hipotético de que el Inter no gane, entonces el Bayern ya es primero de grupo y el partido de Barcelona puede tener cierta historia, porque el Barcelona renace y el Bayern ya no se juega nada (El honor). Lo de que el Inter juegue antes en el fondo es una mierda, pero los horarios están asi desde el primer día y ya está.

De todas forma se smuy fácil, metedle 5€ a que el Barcelona se clasifica y si eso sucede, pues os da para un par de cenitas


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Lewandowski a ganar la Uropa Lí.



Lewandowski miró la vitrina del salón y se dijo: "Qué me falta por ganar? Ah, la Europa League. Le digo a mi agente que llame al Barça".


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Oct 2022)

De todas formas, hay que tener clara una cosa, tot es part del plan del Joker y su mano derecha Padremany.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En el caso hipotético de que el Inter no gane, entonces el Bayern ya es primero de grupo y el partido de Barcelona puede tener cierta historia, porque el Barcelona renace y el Bayern ya no se juega nada (El honor). Lo de que el Inter juegue antes en el fondo es una mierda, pero los horarios están asi desde el primer día y ya está.
> 
> De todas forma se smuy fácil, metedle 5€ a que el Barcelona se clasifica y si eso sucede, pues os da para un par de cenitas



yo lo veo mucho mas facil. si el inter gana, el otro partido sobra. le sacaria 6 puntos a la espera de que jugara el barcelona, que lo mas que podria hacer el volver a ponerse a 3. suponiendo que en la ultima jornada barcelona gana e inter pierde, empatan a puntos con enfrentamiento directo para los italianos.... si gana en casa el inter, a la uefa.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Oct 2022)

y TRAS EL partidazo de HOY lucho pondra a ERic en nuestra defensa en el mundial..para que convocar a NACHOo ALBIOL


----------



## fred (12 Oct 2022)

Ya adelanto que ese partido del Inter va a ser el más visto de la jornada Champions.


----------



## qbit (12 Oct 2022)

No creo que al Farsa le importe ser eliminado de la Copaeuropa, pues así podrán jugar en la competición que dicen es más importante, la Liga Europa.


----------



## El chepa (12 Oct 2022)

Han presupuestado llegar a cuartos y ganar la liga... El año que viene vuelven Mingueza y Abde.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> yo lo veo mucho mas facil. si el inter gana, el otro partido sobra. le sacaria 6 puntos a la espera de que jugara el barcelona, que lo mas que podria hacer el volver a ponerse a 3. suponiendo que en la ultima jornada barcelona gana e inter pierde, empatan a puntos con enfrentamiento directo para los italianos.... si gana en casa el inter, a la uefa.



Es que si el Inter gana, el Bayern necesita ganar para ser 1º de grupo (El Inter tendría 10 pts y el Bayern 12), y el Barcelona ya no se jugaría nada. Te puedes imaginar el percal. 

Ahora, si el Inter no gana, el que se juega algo es el Barcelona, y el Bayern ya no. Hubiese sido mejor jugar los dos partidos a la vez, pero bueno, los horarios se pusieron en septiembre.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Oct 2022)

Dice el Charnego que hay momentos en los que está contento. Supongo que los ratos en los que iba ganando.


----------



## filets (12 Oct 2022)

Si el Bayern no se juega nada en la jornada 5 contra el Barça...
tampoco se jugara nada contra el Inter en la jornada 6


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Dice el Charnego que hay momentos en los que está contento.



Cuando se mete el pollo. Luego después se le baja el subidón y se da de bruces con su cruda realidad.


----------



## Th89 (12 Oct 2022)

Que tengan un hilo de esperanza es lo mejor para nosotros en esta situación. Estarán en tensión toda la semana.


Habría sido demasiado que los eliminaran hoy


----------



## Edu.R (12 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Si el Bayern no se juega nada en la jornada 5 contra el Barça...
> tampoco se jugara nada contra el Inter en la jornada 6



Ya, eso es totalmente cierto. Vamos, si el Inter no se clasifica es todo culpa suya... porque 2 partidos contra equipos que no se juegan nada deportivamente hablando, que no ganes ninguno de los dos sería un poco de risa.

Yo insisto, lo mejor es apostar 3-5€ a que el Barcelona se clasifica, y si no es una alegría por un lado, será por el otro . Por si acaso.


----------



## cebollo (13 Oct 2022)

Dice Xavi que pierden por errores puntuales. Los errores del Farsa son "puntuales", como las violaciones de los moritos o los hurtos de los menas.

O quizá quiere decir que llegan en el momento justo.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## ironpipo (13 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Una final europa league Patético-Palancas, puede ser antológica.



La uefa pertenece ar Sevilla mi arma 



Flacido Prepucio dijo:


> Jojojo los catalinos han vuelto a caer eliminados jajajaja
> 
> Qué risa tía felisa.
> 
> ...



Esperemos que el equipo se centra esta semana y aprovech para acabar de enterrarlos en el clásico. Como salgan del bernabeu con la cara pintada, veo a xavinet pillando vuelo a catar antes del mundial.


----------



## .⁝. (13 Oct 2022)

*Farsa* de gitanos sudacas _MENA_ parasitando al Fútbol y al temible FCB, nefasto equipo de mierda que se ha convertido en su _perra faldera_, para dar satisfacciones diarias al miserable, inerte e invertebrado Burbujisto Mau Maudridista. Gentuza AnarcoMENA LGBT, _guarrapatas_ que pretenden vender todavía hoy su MENTIRA. Sois una Far$a (((mediática))) y el fútbol es inmundicia tóxica, como el anarcoguarro _ qbitard_, que pretendía ser „disidente“ a través del Fútbol (LOL)

*La Farsa o Far$a madridista del Var$a continúa.*



























MAU-MAUDRIDISTAS Mantero Manteros ANTIFA LGBT BLM
HalaL Magreb HalaL Madrid Mena MENAS Moronegro Moronegros Madrilerdos
Judíos-Moros Magrebíes MauMaudrilerdos MauMaudridioten Madridioten
Madridi$ten Antifanten AnarcoGuarros Garrapatas Mass Media
Fecal Mandril Real Emirato de Madridistán MandriLgbtqi Putal Madrid
Ultras Moronegros Ultras Gitanomoros Ultras Mau-Maudrid
ADN Madridista: madrilerdo Mau Maudridista buscando a su padre negro, homosexual, mantero y madridista​


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Oct 2022)

Lo del Barça es un drama porque cuando fichas a corto plazo tu margen de error es mínimo. Se suponía que esto iba a empezar el famoso círculo virtuoso de Laporta, y el crecimiento del Barça compensaría por el gasto inicial. Pero ahora con esto, puuf, es tirar a la basura un año de los dos o tres buenos que le puedes sacar a Lewandowski, y retrasar todo un año. 

Me pone palote.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo del Barça es un drama porque cuando fichas a corto plazo tu margen de error es mínimo. Se suponía que esto iba a empezar el famoso círculo virtuoso de Laporta, y el crecimiento del Barça compensaría por el gasto inicial. Pero ahora con esto, puuf, es tirar a la basura un año de los dos o tres buenos que le puedes sacar a Lewandowski, y retrasar todo un año.
> 
> Me pone palote.



Claro, el problema es que han hecho una apuesta cortoplacista para "ser competitivo", y en Octubre el atractivo principal desaparece. La Liga si que la van a pelear, y la Copa también, pero si te haces un all-in es para doblarte... y me da que, o sale al as de picas, o se ha acabado la partida.


----------



## qbit (13 Oct 2022)

Todos los equipos alemanas fatal, excepto el B. Munich.


----------



## Flacido Prepucio (13 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya, eso es totalmente cierto. Vamos, si el Inter no se clasifica es todo culpa suya... porque 2 partidos contra equipos que no se juegan nada deportivamente hablando, que no ganes ninguno de los dos sería un poco de risa.
> 
> Yo insisto, lo mejor es apostar 3-5€ a que el Barcelona se clasifica, y si no es una alegría por un lado, será por el otro . Por si acaso.



¿Dónde apuestas en qué web?


----------



## tururut12 (13 Oct 2022)

Pues no me fío mucho que el Inter le gane al Victoria Plizen. Se trata de un equipo, que cuando juega en casa ante equipos cenicientas, la suele pifiar.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (13 Oct 2022)

Flacido Prepucio dijo:


> ¿Dónde apuestas en qué web?



Cuando salgan las cuotas, te aviso. Pero vamos, que el Barcelona se clasifica debe pagarse fácil a 11 o 21


----------



## filets (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## filets (13 Oct 2022)

Como en la SuperLiga Europea haya descensos el Barsa dura un año


----------



## filets (13 Oct 2022)

Que bonito ver como se hunde el VARSA con Laporta de presidente, Xavi de entrenador y Pique de capitán.


----------



## filets (13 Oct 2022)

Este video es BRUTAL
Me meo


----------



## filets (13 Oct 2022)

Frenkie de Jong rechazó al Manchester United porque no quería jugar la Europa League


----------



## HArtS (13 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Frenkie de Jong



Sería posible para el Madrid fichar a Frenkie?

Creo que podría ser un suplente de garantías en el Madrid.


----------



## vurvujo (13 Oct 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Sería posible para el Madrid fichar a Frenkie?
> 
> Creo que podría ser un suplente de garantías en el Madrid.



El problema de De Jong es que gana más pasta que cualquier jugador del Madrid a día de hoy (eso dicen). Tiene contrato y el farsa ni no los va a vender.... y mucho menos pagar parte de la ficha.


----------



## HArtS (13 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> El problema de De Jong es que gana más pasta que cualquier jugador del Madrid a día de hoy (eso dicen).



Esos sueldos absurdos que pagan en Barcelona distorsionan el mercado.

Pero pienso que habría que intentarlo, obviamente con un sueldo bajo y sólo si saliera muy barato.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Dice el Charnego que hay momentos en los que está contento. Supongo que los ratos en los que iba ganando.



Y sobre todo cuando piensa que el barsa no tiene un pavo y como no tienen para la indemnizacion no lo van a echar


----------



## Dr.Muller (13 Oct 2022)

Buenos dias
solo falta que el domingo Benzema despierte de la siesta y le metamos 4 a los inventores del fútbol 
por cierto, nadie le pide explicaciones a Simeone por jugar sin 9 contra los centrales del brujas
y sin enganche fiable en medio del campo


----------



## feps (13 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Buenos dias
> solo falta que el domingo Benzema despierte de la siesta y le metamos 4 a los inventores del fútbol
> por cierto, nadie le pide explicaciones a Simeone por jugar sin 9 contra los centrales del brujas
> y sin enganche fiable en medio del campo



El Farsa va a jugar el domingo como si le fuera la vida en ello. Siempre le sucede, y ahora con más motivo. Si el Madrid sale a sestear, a verlas venir, le caerán cinco. Ahora es cuando más peligroso resulta el Farsa. Por cierto, en cuanto Gavi empiece a repatir coces, el público del Bernabéu la tiene que montar bien gorda para que el VAR no mire para otro lado, como una vez más hicieron ayer con Dembelé.


----------



## Th89 (13 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


>



El cenizo de Calvini en su línea.


----------



## Chichimango (13 Oct 2022)

Ojo que Xavi es de la escuela de Cruyff, y esos llevan la flor incorporada. Lo mismo el Inter la caga y les regala otra vida...

Vida extra que perderán en cuanto se crucen con un equipo medio potente, el Barça de este año es un quiero y no puedo en Europa, como el de años anteriores. Creían que con Lewandovski iban a resolver todos sus problemas y no, los milagros a Lourdes.


----------



## feps (13 Oct 2022)

Completamente de acuerdo. Barella sería EL FICHAJE, como este año Tchouaméni.



Por cierto, Ancelotti lo tiene también muy claro. El Madrid debería empezar a acometer mañana mismo su fichaje.








Ancelotti insiste: quiere fichar a Barella como recambio de Modric


Luka Modric podría estar ante su última temporada como jugador del Real Madrid y en el club quieren estar atentos a su posible salida. Nicolo Barella es uno de los jugadores que más gusta a Carlo Ancelotti y está en la agenda blanca.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (13 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo. Barella sería EL FICHAJE, como este año Tchouaméni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Barella es mamadou?

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MC33 (13 Oct 2022)

Ha activado ya el farsa la palanca del árbitro del Inter/Victoria P???


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Oct 2022)

Hablemos de athena, la nueva jaca que el año que viene será balón de oro.

Madridista de corazón, buena pegada, gran goleadora, con una técnica muy depurada y gran velocidad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Oct 2022)

Su polivalencia la hace óptima para jugar en varias posiciones en el campo:


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> El cenizo de Calvini en su línea.



Ayer en la retransmision a el y al bastardo de carlos martinez se les veia que se le iba la vidacon cada ataque...cuando veo a los cules fracasar pienso que a estos dos les jode y me regocijo aun mas.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Oct 2022)

Bueno, vamos a centrarnos en el Clásico.

Preferiría jugarlo en Barcelona. Igualmente creo que, aun perdiendo, prácticamente no cambia nada. Es aun muy pronto. Sería nuestro "primer palo" este año, pero 3 pts de ventaja no es nada. Eso si, una victoria nuestra sería otro collejón para los inventores del fútbol, creo que lo encajarían peor.

El partido hay que plantearlo, en mi opinión, a bloque medio-bajo y a correr. Es donde más opciones tenemos. Al intercambio de golpes.

Luego ya tenemos 4-5 semanas bastante agradecidas, donde lo más exigente es el Sevilla en casa y la visita a Vallecas. Y después del Mundial ya podemos ir a tope, cuando toque.

Saludos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Oct 2022)

A pesar de no poder marcar en la victoria contra EEUU su salida al campo fue determinante para la creación de espacios y circulación del balón:


----------



## feps (13 Oct 2022)

Lamento tener que usar el IGNORE nuevamente. No es nada personal.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, vamos a centrarnos en el Clásico.
> 
> Preferiría jugarlo en Barcelona. Igualmente creo que, aun perdiendo, prácticamente no cambia nada. Es aun muy pronto. Sería nuestro "primer palo" este año, pero 3 pts de ventaja no es nada. Eso si, una victoria nuestra sería otro collejón para los inventores del fútbol, creo que lo encajarían peor.
> 
> ...



No se yo si a un equipo que tiene al Palizoski este (que ya nos ha puteado varias veces) y a un portero como Ter Stegen nos conviene plantearle un intercambio de golpes, mas si Curtua no esta disponible y el moro esta fallon.

Lo quesi me parece cierto es que la defensa cule es una verbena y eso hay que tratar de explotarlo.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (13 Oct 2022)

Par los culés @Sir Connor que van por ahí diciendo que al Madrid le favorecieron en la Champions del años pasado:


----------



## Edu.R (13 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No se yo si a un equipo que tiene al Palizoski este (que ya nos ha puteado varias veces) y a un portero como Ter Stegen nos conviene plantearle un intercambio de golpes, mas si Curtua no esta disponible y el moro esta fallon.
> 
> Lo quesi me parece cierto es que la defensa cule es una verbena y eso hay que tratar de explotarlo.



Ayer el Inter jugó a eso, "lamentablemente" solo marcaron 3 goles. Que ellos puedan ser mejor en las áreas es algo que malamente podemos "corregir"

Lo siento, pero veo las carreras de Vini y de Valverde, con Kroos y Modric llegando a la frontal y gosto moito.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Oct 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Par los culés @Sir Connor que van por ahí diciendo que al Madrid le favorecieron en la Champions del años pasado:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1225637



Y en la 13° ganamos al PSG (Campeón de Francia), Juventus (Campeón de Italia), Bayern (Campeón de Alemania) y Liverpool (3° de Inglaterra que había ganado al campeón previamente).

Lo de "al Madrid le ayudan" es un mantra que repiten muchos como excusa, pero que es falsísimo. No voy a hablar de lo bien que le caemos a Ceferin. Lo que pasa que el Real Madrid cuando le vienen mal dadas sabe apretar el culo, sabe comer con las sobras, y otros tienen que venir a mesa puesta, porque si no se mueren de hambre, y encima van dando lecciones "de esfuerzo".


----------



## xilebo (13 Oct 2022)

*Esto de Alaba con Rüdiger gritando de dolor es simplemente maravilloso*

El Real Madrid ha ofrecido un vídeo en el que enseña todas las imágenes de como Rudiger llega al vestuario y es operado de urgencia con Kroos y Alaba al lado del alemán.


----------



## Dr.Muller (13 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A pesar de no poder marcar en la victoria contra EEUU su salida al campo fue determinante para la creación de espacios y circulación del balón:


----------



## feps (13 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Esto de Alaba con Rüdiger gritando de dolor es simplemente maravilloso*
> 
> El Real Madrid ha ofrecido un vídeo en el que enseña todas las imágenes de como Rudiger llega al vestuario y es operado de urgencia con Kroos y Alaba al lado del alemán.



Titular que no aparecería ni en El Mundo Today.


----------



## El chepa (13 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Esto de Alaba con Rüdiger gritando de dolor es simplemente maravilloso*
> 
> El Real Madrid ha ofrecido un vídeo en el que enseña todas las imágenes de como Rudiger llega al vestuario y es operado de urgencia con Kroos y Alaba al lado del alemán.



Peazo vídeo


----------



## The Replicant (13 Oct 2022)

__





Exclusiva MARCA: así está el ojo de Antonio Rüdiger a cuatro días de un Clásico para el que no está descartado


Antonio Rüdiger no está descartado para El Clásico tras el choque sufrido este martes en el parido de Champions League donde el Real Madrid cosechó un empate ante el FK Shakhtar Do




www.marca.com





si encima juega el clásico seria BRVVVVTAL


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Oct 2022)

Con el VAR de Roures pitan fuera de juego.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Oct 2022)

Ay, las manitas de Piqué...


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Oct 2022)

RAC1 estalla contra Gerard Piqué en otra noche negra: "¿Qué haces?"


RAC1 volvió a ser un funeral... pero esta vez todo se centró en Gerard Piqué. El catalán cometió un grave error en el primer gol del Inter.




okdiario.com


----------



## filets (13 Oct 2022)

En el clásico NOS VAN A MACHACAR
Veo al cuarto arbitro subir a rematar los corners

THE TINGLAO no va a permitir una caida tan estrepitosa del Barsa de Laporta y Roures
Expulsion de Vinicius SEGURO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Oct 2022)

"Mbappe podría haber firmado hace dos meses con el Liverpool "

Ya os lo dije, usaba al Madrid para ganar más pasta con el psg y solo había un destino posible después de embolsarse la pasta al que ir, Liverpool.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Oct 2022)

La prensa parisina ya está criticando abiertamente a mbappe, que era intocable hace un mes, se huelen la espantada y el club presiona por medio del club.


----------



## The Replicant (13 Oct 2022)

hasta la prensa culerda ya se mete con el Shakiro, entrad y nutriros









Revolución con veteranos no es revolución


Los errores de Piqué y Busquets se convertirán inevitablemente en un símbolo de la decadencia de unos futbolistas veteranos que ayer fueron sobrepasados




www.sport.es


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (13 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> En el clásico NOS VAN A MACHACAR
> Veo al cuarto arbitro subir a rematar los corners
> 
> THE TINGLAO no va a permitir una caida tan estrepitosa del Barsa de Laporta y Roures
> Expulsion de Vinicius SEGURO



Bueno puede que kounde y Araujo regresen.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Oct 2022)

No sé que esperaban, jodorsky está pre jubilado por mucho que meta goles, es básicamente lo que hizo el united con Cristiano o Messi con el psg, muy bien hasta que les ves correr y que ya no pueden por mucho remate que tengan, lo del remate sin correr te vale contra el Getafe pero cuando tiene un equipo al 100% delante, tener un jugador a medio gas te supone perder un punto de presión.

Luego vemos que tienen jugadores muy denigrantes:

Piqué que si no fuera por los chanchullos debería estar en el PSG con ramos. 

Sergi roberto que no sabemos que hace jugando en primera división. 

Busquets que para girar sobre sí mismo tarda media hora de reloj 

El kessie....de verdad? Que hace en el equipo?. 

No me apetece escribir más pero solo hay cuatro jugadores válidos.

El Madrid tiene cuatro denigrantes, ausencio, seboso belga, vater y Mariano, pero ellos tienen más de media plantilla.


----------



## filets (13 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> "Mbappe podría haber firmado hace dos meses con el Liverpool "
> 
> Ya os lo dije, usaba al Madrid para ganar más pasta con el psg y solo había un destino posible después de embolsarse la pasta al que ir, Liverpool.



Mbappe no puede haber firmado NADA porque seria ilegal
Quiza ha firmado la Mari


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Mbappe no puede haber firmado NADA porque seria ilegal
> Quiza ha firmado la Mari




Mbappe incluyo un equipo liberatorio.


----------



## filets (13 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mbappe incluyo un equipo liberatorio.



No se que significa eso
¿es Español?


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hombre, portero top y delantero centro top (digamos entre los 5 mejores del mundo) ya es bastante. Luego Koundé, Pedri, De Jong y Araujo están muy cerca de ese nivel también, a lo mejor no los 5 mejores del mundo pero potencialmente 10-15 sí. (Mi opinión, evidentemente).



Si, el portero está a un gran nivel como estuvo en años con el enano, de los que nombras, ARaujo si es una bestia, KOundé es buen central pero ¿lateral?, De Jong, no termina de arrancar y Pedri, bueno Pedri, infladísimo, tiene buena pinta, ha hecho cositas pero vamos a ver. ¿Qué ha hecho esta gente en Europa en los momentos de la verdad? aún no han hecho nada, fiasco tras fiasco y eso es la realidad. A hora dependen de una cagada del Inter en casa, pero supercagada, eso contando que dudo que el BAyern venga de vacaciones a Barcelona con la tirria que le tienen al Barcelona, que es brutal.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Oct 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> La uefa pertenece ar Sevilla mi arma
> 
> 
> 
> Esperemos que el equipo se centra esta semana y aprovech para acabar de enterrarlos en el clásico. Como salgan del bernabeu con la cara pintada, veo a xavinet pillando vuelo a catar antes del mundial.



SEvilla ganado al palancas en una final es aún más antológico, pero con los palancas se cagan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> No se que significa eso
> ¿es Español?



Ingles


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Oct 2022)

Tod


loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo del Barça es un drama porque cuando fichas a corto plazo tu margen de error es mínimo. Se suponía que esto iba a empezar el famoso círculo virtuoso de Laporta, y el crecimiento del Barça compensaría por el gasto inicial. Pero ahora con esto, puuf, es tirar a la basura un año de los dos o tres buenos que le puedes sacar a Lewandowski, y retrasar todo un año.
> 
> Me pone palote.



todos , todo y tod es una puta mentira. DOs pollos en internet analizaron cuanto ha ganado el Madrid por se campeón de Champions, si le descuentas las primas que pagas por ganarla, no daba más de 30 millones de euros. No es la panacea, eso si, toda la razón, si caen en octavos y encima perdiendo partidos a cascoporro ya es ruina total, pero para mi el plan es clarísimo, pasan a ser SA si, si o si. Godman Sachs son fondos de inversión, revenden deuda y quieren pasta.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Buenos dias
> solo falta que el domingo Benzema despierte de la siesta y le metamos 4 a los inventores del fútbol
> por cierto, nadie le pide explicaciones a Simeone por jugar sin 9 contra los centrales del brujas
> y sin enganche fiable en medio del campo



A los superentrenadores nivel chavineta y simone no se les pdie cuentas, solo a los alineadores del Madrid, es de primero de periolismo español.


----------



## Dr.Muller (13 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> No se que significa eso
> ¿es Español?



Supongo que en su idioma de cobaya prueba vacunas equipo significa cláusula


----------



## Dr.Muller (13 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> A los superentrenadores nivel chavineta y simone no se les pdie cuentas, solo a los alineadores del Madrid, es de primero de periolismo español.



Sip
habia nombrado a Simeone pero el otro hizo igual pero con la defensa en el medio campo
el domingo me encantaría que jugaran igual contra el madrid


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Esto de Alaba con Rüdiger gritando de dolor es simplemente maravilloso*
> 
> El Real Madrid ha ofrecido un vídeo en el que enseña todas las imágenes de como Rudiger llega al vestuario y es operado de urgencia con Kroos y Alaba al lado del alemán.



Bien, los que hablan aleman hacen piña, es importante siempre para los nuevos que unos les ayuden dentro del grupo, así se hace un buen vestuario.
Chumino ya habla español ylleva cuatro días, cuando hay ganas.


----------



## morritos perfectitos (13 Oct 2022)

__





El Real Madrid fichará a Roman Zozulya para homenajear al pueblo ucraniano


Ahora Zozulya es un demócrata ejemplar y un tío de puta madre, los Bukanegros hicieron una concentración para exigir su fichaje por el Rayo al grito de "Zozulya, tío bueno", "Zozulya, hermano, mi ano es tu ano", "Zozulya, tu masculinidad no tóxica es un ejemplo". Pero finalmente FLOPER vio...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Edu.R (13 Oct 2022)

En el VAR Hernández Hernández.

Joder, no hay temporada que no pongan a Hernández Hernández en los clásicos.

De Sanchez Martínez no digo nada porque sus caras de mala hostia son para todos igual. Pero con el otro no puedo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ...
> 
> Otro ejemplo:
> 
> ...




me autocito

y comento de nuevo :

a la mafia arbitral del farsa VARsa no le vale con 1, no, ahora son 2, los arbitros de su mafia arbitral : uno en el campo , otro en el VAR.




lo repito de nuevo :

SIEMPRE al farsa (para beneficiarle) y al madrid (para perjudicarle) le arbitran al menos un arbitro de la mafia arbitral del VARsa

la lista de los 7 de esa mafia la di en el post donde me autocitaba

y se vuelve a cumplir para el clasico

SIEMPRE al farsa y madrid les arbitra al menos 1 de esos , SIEMPRE durante TODOS LOS PARTIDOS DE LA LIGA

¿que pasa con los otros 15 arbitros?

quien no lo vea...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (13 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ayer en la retransmision a el y al bastardo de carlos martinez se les veia que se le iba la vidacon cada ataque...cuando veo a los cules fracasar pienso que a estos dos les jode y me regocijo aun mas.



El Carlos Martinez, ya desde cuando el plus era un tío asquerosisimo


----------



## Schenker (13 Oct 2022)

¿Han sancionado al portero del Shaktar? ¿O, como el pobre es ucraniano, ya tiene licencia para ir partiendo narices por ahí?

Creo que el Madrid debería presentar una protesta formal a la UEFA.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> En el VAR Hernández Hernández.
> 
> Joder, no hay temporada que no pongan a Hernández Hernández en los clásicos.
> 
> De Sanchez Martínez no digo nada porque sus caras de mala hostia son para todos igual. Pero con el otro no puedo.



No jodas, otra vez HH en el VAr, todo OK JL.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> El Carlos Martinez, ya desde cuando el plus era un tío asquerosisimo



Todo el rato con " es el dí ade Ansu FAti", da la impresión que el chaval no se recupera de las lesiones y no volverá a tener el nivel que parecía.


----------



## feps (13 Oct 2022)

Todo apunta a que Lunin será titular contra el Farsa. Lo lamento por Courtois pero me alegro por su suplente. Está demostrando que si le dan partidos puede convertirse en un gran portero.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Oct 2022)

ya dije que courtois (lo mismo que lunin) tienen el FALLO GORDISIMO de quedarse bajo palos en centros de balones aereos que caen en las inmediaciones del area pequeña o incluso dentro del area pequeña!!!!!, por eso vuelvo a afirmar :

Decidle a Lunin o Courtois que SALGAN POR ALTO A POR EL BALON DENTRO DEL AREA PEQUEÑA Y EN SUS INMEDIACIONES, en lugar de quedarse clavados en línea de gol, o Lewandowski nos meterá 2 mínimo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> todos , todo y tod es una puta mentira. DOs pollos en internet analizaron cuanto ha ganado el Madrid por se campeón de Champions, si le descuentas las primas que pagas por ganarla, no daba más de 30 millones de euros. No es la panacea, eso si, toda la razón, si caen en octavos y encima perdiendo partidos a cascoporro ya es ruina total, pero para mi el plan es clarísimo, pasan a ser SA si, si o si. Godman Sachs son fondos de inversión, revenden deuda y quieren pasta.



A ver, lo del dinero en premios es secundario. El Barça cuenta (contaba) con la visibilidad y el prestigio que te da estar en las rondas finales de Champions, eso es lo que acaba dando beneficios económicos, pero más a largo plazo: puedes atraer a mejores jugadores, puedes vender mejor a los que tienes, tienes más caché para los amistosos exóticos de pretemporada, mejores ingresos por publicidad... Eso en una temporada a lo mejor no lo notas, pero si vienes de dónde está el Barça y encadenas 2-3 buenas temporadas en Europa te cambia bastante el percal. Eso lo entendió muy bien Floren el año que fichó a CR, Kaká, Benzema y Xabi de una tacada, si quieres generar tienes que pasar de octavos de Champions con regularidad, cueste lo que cueste.

El dinero en premios es un buen parche pero entre las primas que dejan de pagar y lo que rasquen en Europa League tampoco se van a quedar tan lejos.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Oct 2022)

A la vuelta del mundial la gente estará diciendo esto. Igual que el año pasado que se llevaban a hostia detrás de otra pero siempre estaban petándola.


----------



## Chichimango (13 Oct 2022)

El impacto gordo de la champions, a nivel de marca, publicitario etc., viene a partir de cuartos. Los ocho que llegan hasta ahí son los que parten la pana, los mejores equipos del mundo. 

Por eso el Madrid, si no recuerdo mal, todas las temporadas presupuesta alcanzar los cuartos; además de razonable en lo deportivo, también es el mínimo exigible a nivel comercial para que se considere una buena temporada.


----------



## El chepa (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (13 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hablemos de athena, la nueva jaca que el año que viene será balón de oro.
> 
> Madridista de corazón, buena pegada, gran goleadora, con una técnica muy depurada y gran velocidad.



Buena jaca

Hace días ví esta foto y me enamoré, que maravillas hace el ejercicio en el tren inferior de las mujeres


----------



## vurvujo (13 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver, lo del dinero en premios es secundario. El Barça cuenta (contaba) con la visibilidad y el prestigio que te da estar en las rondas finales de Champions, eso es lo que acaba dando beneficios económicos, pero más a largo plazo: puedes atraer a mejores jugadores, puedes vender mejor a los que tienes, tienes más caché para los amistosos exóticos de pretemporada, mejores ingresos por publicidad... Eso en una temporada a lo mejor no lo notas, pero si vienes de dónde está el Barça y encadenas 2-3 buenas temporadas en Europa te cambia bastante el percal. Eso lo entendió muy bien Floren el año que fichó a CR, Kaká, Benzema y Xabi de una tacada, si quieres generar tienes que pasar de octavos de Champions con regularidad, cueste lo que cueste.
> 
> El dinero en premios es un buen parche pero entre las primas que dejan de pagar y lo que rasquen en Europa League tampoco se van a quedar tan lejos.



Y lo que ingresan por taquilla. Imagino que por partido de dejan unos dos millones, que 80.000 personas pagando de media 50€ por cabeza es una buena pasta.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Y lo que ingresan por taquilla. Imagino que por partido de dejan unos dos millones, que 80.000 personas pagando de media 50€ por cabeza es una buena pasta.



Bueno, pero en Europa League también llenan el estadio. Recordad el partido del Eintracht.


----------



## vurvujo (13 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, pero en Europa League también llenan el estadio. Recordad el partido del Eintracht.



Por eso. Llegar a unas semis en la EL son 4 partidos en casa (la EL tiene una ronda más) y una buena pasta para compensar algo la caída de estatus.


----------



## SrPurpuron (13 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Buena jaca
> 
> Hace días ví esta foto y me enamoré, que maravillas hace el ejercicio en el tren inferior de las mujeres



Ufff melafo


----------



## vurvujo (13 Oct 2022)

Revisando por encima las cuentas del farsa, realmente haber presupuestado en el ejercicio 2021-2022 tampoco les afectó demasiado, porque ingresaron más que lo que presupuestaron , no se la razón

Esto es lo que dicen haber ingresado en el ejercicio 2021-2022
61,450 millones y habían presupuestado 42,860 millones

Lo que realmente ingresaron



Lo que habían presupuestado.




La única explicación que le encuentro es que ingresaron más poruqe les debían de la 20-21 (donde solo habían ingresado 8 millones, lo que no tiene sentido).


----------



## Edu.R (13 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Revisando por encima las cuentas del farsa, realmente haber presupuestado en el ejercicio 2021-2022 tampoco les afectó demasiado, porque ingresaron más que lo que presupuestaron , no se la razón
> 
> Esto es lo que dicen haber ingresado en el ejercicio 2021-2022
> 61,450 millones y habían presupuestado 42,860 millones
> ...



A ver hijo, "ingresaron" más por las palancas. Todas las palancas que activaron y todo ese dinero fresco lo metieron en la 21/22 como ingresos. Por eso de repente cerraron en positivo, aumentó el límite salarial y todas esas cosas. Este año tendrán presupuestado lo que sea, pero ya no hay palancas, y los ingresos serán menores (Por ejemplo, si por derechos de TV ingresaban 200, ahora ingresarán 150, ya que el 25% lo han vendido).

Por eso, si esta temporada fallan tienen un problema muy grande. Que ya lo tendrían a 3-4 tenporadas vista, pero sería aun peor, porque ya estás fallando justo cuando has usado los "comodines"...


----------



## vurvujo (13 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver hijo, "ingresaron" más por las palancas. Todas las palancas que activaron y todo ese dinero fresco lo metieron en la 21/22 como ingresos. Por eso de repente cerraron en positivo, aumentó el límite salarial y todas esas cosas. Este año tendrán presupuestado lo que sea, pero ya no hay palancas, y los ingresos serán menores (Por ejemplo, si por derechos de TV ingresaban 200, ahora ingresarán 150, ya que el 25% lo han vendido).
> 
> Por eso, si esta temporada fallan tienen un problema muy grande. Que ya lo tendrían a 3-4 tenporadas vista, pero sería aun peor, porque ya estás fallando justo cuando has usado los "comodines"...




Estoy hablando de la línea de "ingresos por competiciones" que no tiene nada que ver con las palancas. Eso está en otras líneas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver, lo del dinero en premios es secundario. El Barça cuenta (contaba) con la visibilidad y el prestigio que te da estar en las rondas finales de Champions, eso es lo que acaba dando beneficios económicos, pero más a largo plazo: puedes atraer a mejores jugadores, puedes vender mejor a los que tienes, tienes más caché para los amistosos exóticos de pretemporada, mejores ingresos por publicidad... Eso en una temporada a lo mejor no lo notas, pero si vienes de dónde está el Barça y encadenas 2-3 buenas temporadas en Europa te cambia bastante el percal. Eso lo entendió muy bien Floren el año que fichó a CR, Kaká, Benzema y Xabi de una tacada, si quieres generar tienes que pasar de octavos de Champions con regularidad, cueste lo que cueste.
> 
> El dinero en premios es un buen parche pero entre las primas que dejan de pagar y lo que rasquen en Europa League tampoco se van a quedar tan lejos.



Si, que da más pasta, pero es que más tienen, más gastan, mira la masa salarial, es brutal lo que tienen este año y tendrán el que vienen, encima si salen fuera de champions aún más perdidas, que todavía esta gente debe una jarta de millones a clubs por traspasos, pero como se le permite todo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Oct 2022)

Para mi lo del Barca es una demostracion mas de lo necesaria que es la llegada de la superliga. Porque a fin de cuentas, invertir una pasta en fichajes para que luego se te vaya la temporada a tomar por culo al quedarte virtualmente fuera en la fase de grupos es un sinsentido.

Y mas aun si tenemos en cuenta que cada vez esta mas complicado poder competir ya no solo con los clubes estado, sino con la propia premier league en materia de presupuestos y derechos televisivos.


----------



## JimTonic (13 Oct 2022)

que ha pasado con la nueva ley del deporte y cvc y que favorece al madrid

era un articulo en el mundo pero es de pago


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> que ha pasado con la nueva ley del deporte y cvc y que favorece al madrid
> 
> era un articulo en el mundo pero es de pago



elconfidencial.com

*La ley impulsada por PP y PSOE pone en jaque los 2.000 M de CVC para LaLiga*
*Socialistas y populares retiran unas enmiendas solicitadas por Javier Tebas para comercializar de forma colectiva los bienes de la LFP*


Por 
Agustín Marco
13/10/2022 - 05:00
EC EXCLUSIVOArtículo solo para suscriptores
El Partido Socialista Obrero Español (PSOE) y el Partido Popular (PP)* han chocado constantemente en el Congreso *durante esta legislatura, con la excepción del reparto del poder en Televisión Española y las primeras medidas contra la pandemia. Sin embargo, las dos principales organizaciones políticas se han dado la mano para aprobar una ley del deporte que pone en jaque los ingresos de los clubes que componen *La Liga de Fútbol Profesional (LFP) *y su acuerdo de casi 2.000 millones de euros con CVC Capital Partners. Una norma que beneficiaría la tesis del *Real Madrid* de *Florentino Pérez*, enfrentado con la LFP de *Javier Tebas.*

Según fuentes cercanas a las negociaciones entre los distintos partidos que componen la Comisión de Cultura y Deporte, Tebas solicitó a PSOE y PP la inclusión de una serie de enmiendas a la nueva ley del deporte para garantizar la *seguridad jurídica de la comercialización conjunta* de los activos de los clubes que integran la Primera y la Segunda División. Mientras que Tebas apuesta por una venta colectiva, el Real Madrid, que siempre impugna la mayoría de los acuerdos de la LFP, prefiere que *cada institución lo haga de forma individual*, para poder sacar mayor rendimiento individual a su marca.

* Si no ves correctamente este formulario, haz clic aquí.

Tanto los socialistas como los populares aceptaron la petición de Tebas, según estas fuentes. Pero el pasado *13 de septiembre*,* el PSOE decidió retirar las enmiendas que le había solicitado el presidente de la patronal futbolística*. Ante esta medida inesperada, el abogado, reconocido madridista, pero en guerra abierta contra Florentino, preguntó al PP si las mantendría, a lo que Cuca Gamarra*,* secretaria general, respondió en tono afirmativo.

Sin embargo*,* el 27 de septiembre, *Javier Merino, el diputado portavoz de Deportes del Grupo Parlamentario Popular,* también sacó de la tramitación las enmiendas que se había comprometido a apoyar, lo que hizo saltar las alarmas en la LFP. Especialmente porque, según fuentes financieras, el acuerdo de 1.994 millones anunciado en el verano de 2021 por el que el fondo de capital riesgo CVC se quedó con el 9% de los derechos de televisión por los próximos 50 años, incluye una cláusula que le permite *romper el contrato* si la nueva ley permite a los clubes vender sus bienes de forma individual. El fondo ya ha aportado *900 millones de la cuantía total comprometida*.





CVC asegura que seguirá en las dos cotizadas de Naturgy tras el proceso de escisión, ahora parado
Juan Cruz Peña
Tebas y el Real Madrid se han intercambiado *más de una veintena de demandas en los tribunales sobre este asunto vital para la supervivencia de los clubes medianos*, según el argumento de la LFP, al que se opone* Florentino Pérez,* por considerar que la mayoría se beneficia del impacto y la marca de la institución blanca. Uno de los factores por los que el ingeniero de Caminos ha espoleado el lanzamiento de la Superliga entre los grandes de Europa ante la pérdida de interés del público joven por la competencia local.

*El Real Madrid, el FC Barcelona y la Juventus de Turín son los tres clubes que aún mantienen vivo este proyecto*, por el que preveían repartirse unos 5.000 millones entre los 16 participantes elegidos a dedo. El resto de los fundadores, entre ellos los principales equipos ingleses, más el *Bayern de Múnich, el Milan y el PSG*, renunciaron a esta nueva competición ante el rechazo de los aficionados, los gobiernos nacionales y la Comisión Europea.
*Licencias federativas*
Cuando Florentino Pérez lanzó la Superliga, Tebas* amenazó con no dejarles jugar* la competición doméstica al asegurar que no dejaría inscribir a los jugadores que participasen en la nueva Champions League. El presidente de la LFP exigió también al PSOE y al PP *que se suprimiera del artículo 45.1* la prohibición expresa de no condicionar la expedición de licencias a la participación o no de los solicitantes en otras competiciones. Pero esa enmienda también ha sido retirada.





Admitida la demanda de Madrid, Barça y Athletic contra La Liga por los 2.000 millones de CVC
Juan Cruz Peña Pedro del Rosal
El dictado de la ley expresa claramente que el hecho de disputar una competición alternativa (Superliga Europea) no es condicionante para obtener la licencia para disputar la competición nacional. En otras palabras, que *ni la Real Federación Española de Fútbol ni LaLiga podrán denegar una licencia *a un club que participe en una competición que no esté reconocida ni por la RFEF, ni por la UEFA, ni por la FIFA. Es decir, que Benzema y Lewandowski podrían jugar la Liga española y la Superliga en el caso de que el Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea la validase *el próximo 15 de diciembre*.

El pacto contra natura de PSOE y PP,* además de beneficiar a Florentino Pérez*, se explica porque el partido en el Gobierno no quiere necesitar la ayuda de los nacionalistas vascos y catalanes para sacar adelante esta ley, ante sus reivindicaciones en favor de las selecciones locales. La nueva norma* debería ir al Senado* a principios de noviembre para ser validada dos meses más tarde en el Congreso.






12ft |







12ft.io


----------



## Dr.Muller (13 Oct 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Para mi lo del Barca es una demostracion mas de lo necesaria que es la llegada de la superliga. Porque a fin de cuentas, invertir una pasta en fichajes para que luego se te vaya la temporada a tomar por culo al quedarte virtualmente fuera en la fase de grupos es un sinsentido.
> 
> Y mas aun si tenemos en cuenta que cada vez esta mas complicado poder competir ya no solo con los clubes estado, sino con la propia premier league en materia de presupuestos y derechos televisivos.



Y luego está lo del reparto del dinero….
que como esto siga así se van todos los buenos a Inglaterra en un par de años
y nos quedamos sin ver buenos futbolistas aquí


----------



## El chepa (13 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Revisando por encima las cuentas del farsa, realmente haber presupuestado en el ejercicio 2021-2022 tampoco les afectó demasiado, porque ingresaron más que lo que presupuestaron , no se la razón
> 
> Esto es lo que dicen haber ingresado en el ejercicio 2021-2022
> 61,450 millones y habían presupuestado 42,860 millones
> ...



Ingresos por competiciones es taquilla, hubo muy poco en la 20-21 por el Covid y excedieron el presupuesto de 2022 porque a principio de temporada no se sabía cuándo se iban a poder llenar los estadios.

Los ingresos por la Champions están en "Retransimisiones y derechos televisivos". De los 250M los ingresos de TV por la liga son unos 175 millones antes de palancas. 
Presupuestados 270, reales 250, la pérdida directa por caer en fase de grupos no es mucha, pero a efectos de "comercialización y publicidad" que es donde entran los patrocinios, que tienen variable, la hostia es bastante más gorda.


----------



## Raul83 (13 Oct 2022)

Como el Liverpool fiche a Mbappé, fin de la liga para casi 10 años y fin de que venga Haaland al Real Madrid.


----------



## Raul83 (13 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No sé que esperaban, jodorsky está pre jubilado por mucho que meta goles, es básicamente lo que hizo el united con Cristiano o Messi con el psg, muy bien hasta que les ves correr y que ya no pueden por mucho remate que tengan, lo del remate sin correr te vale contra el Getafe pero cuando tiene un equipo al 100% delante, tener un jugador a medio gas te supone perder un punto de presión. Y los otros 3 le echan ganas, parece que como son españoles 3 de 4 te molestan.
> 
> Luego vemos que tienen jugadores muy denigrantes:
> 
> ...



Te quoteo para RETRATARTE cuando Lucas Vazquez meta gol este Domingo. Lo que te molesta es que Asensio, Lucas y Mariano sean españoles. Al menos se esfuerzan, incluido Hazard.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Oct 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Como el Liverpool fiche a Mbappé, fin de la liga para casi 10 años y fin de que venga Haaland al Real Madrid.



Prefiero que fiche por el Liverpool a verlo en el Madrid. Y digo mas, por mi como si fichase por el Barca.


----------



## vurvujo (13 Oct 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Ingresos por competiciones es taquilla, hubo muy poco en la 20-21 por el Covid y excedieron el presupuesto de 2022 porque a principio de temporada no se sabía cuándo se iban a poder llenar los estadios.
> 
> Los ingresos por la Champions están en "Retransimisiones y derechos televisivos". De los 250M los ingresos de TV por la liga son unos 175 millones antes de palancas.
> Presupuestados 270, reales 250, la pérdida directa por caer en fase de grupos no es mucha, pero a efectos de "comercialización y publicidad" que es donde entran los patrocinios, que tienen variable, la hostia es bastante más gorda.



Correcto. Lo de los premios no es tanto, donde hay una sangría es en la comecialización y parece que la reducción por ahí no parará en unos años.


----------



## xilebo (13 Oct 2022)

*Las piezas del puzle encajan*

Los dos pesos pesados del mercado se han puesto a tiro del Madrid a corto plazo. Mbappé quiere irse y termina en 2024, justo cuando Haaland puede salir.


----------



## petro6 (13 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Las piezas del puzle encajan*
> 
> Los dos pesos pesados del mercado se han puesto a tiro del Madrid a corto plazo. Mbappé quiere irse y termina en 2024, justo cuando Haaland puede salir.



Mbapesetas que se quede con su travelo,gracias


----------



## Edu.R (13 Oct 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Para mi lo del Barca es una demostracion mas de lo necesaria que es la llegada de la superliga. Porque a fin de cuentas, invertir una pasta en fichajes para que luego se te vaya la temporada a tomar por culo al quedarte virtualmente fuera en la fase de grupos es un sinsentido.
> 
> Y mas aun si tenemos en cuenta que cada vez esta mas complicado poder competir ya no solo con los clubes estado, sino con la propia premier league en materia de presupuestos y derechos televisivos.



Depende el formato que le des. Por ejemplo, imaginemos que somos la Liga española y somos el Sevilla. Técnicamente la temporada se ha ido ya a tomar por culo si piensas en ganar, incluso hacer top-4 se antoja ya difícil.

¿Somos la NFL? Vas por el partido 6, te ves con un 1 victoria y 5 derrotas, y ya es casi imposible clasificarte para los playoff. La temporada se ha ido ya a tomar por culo.

En la temporada de Solari, era marzo y el Real Madrid ya no se jugaba nada. Estaba fuera de todo. Un club que está acostumbrado a llegar a mayo casi siempre vivo, pues no, se fue todo a tomar por culo en una semana (3 competiciones en una semana, si).

A mi eso no me vale. El Barcelona lo ha fiado todo (de nuevo) a corto plazo, y parece que le puede salir mal, pues se siente. Su mentalidad cortoplacista es la que les está jodiendo, precisamente porque presumieron de que tenían una cantera prodigiosa (Proyecto a largo plazo), lo cual era MENTIRA, y para sostener la MENTIRA tienen que tirar de cortoplacismo. A Messi y a los capitanes les dieron el oro y el moro para ganar una Champions más, a costa de quedarse hipotecados. Les salió mal, dejaron el club muy tocado económciamente... y en vez de aceptarlo y hacer una reconstrucción en condiciones, optan por volver al CORTOPLACISMO, vender patrimonio para competir YA, pues parece que puede volver a salir mal. Todo por no aceptar que no son un duque, si no un simple vizconde paco, que se ha creido duque solo porque una vez le invitaron a comer con los reyes.


----------



## feps (13 Oct 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Mbapesetas que se quede con su travelo,gracias



Y Haaland va a ser dificilísimo de fichar en 2024 porque se irá con el mejor postor, que será el PSG o un club inglés. Parece más urgente de cara al próximo verano encontrar un sustituto para Modric. Ancelotti ha pedido a Nicolo Barella, pedazo de futbolista en una magnífica edad (25), y si el Madrid se mueve rápido le podría costar lo que Tchouaméni.

Aquí tenéis a Barella cachondéandose con otro compañero anoche a la salida del Spotify Palancas.


----------



## feps (13 Oct 2022)

Y nada más.


----------



## JimTonic (13 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> elconfidencial.com
> 
> *La ley impulsada por PP y PSOE pone en jaque los 2.000 M de CVC para LaLiga*
> *Socialistas y populares retiran unas enmiendas solicitadas por Javier Tebas para comercializar de forma colectiva los bienes de la LFP*
> ...



gracias


aunque no dicen en que va a beneficar la nueva ley a florentino


----------



## Chichimango (13 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> gracias
> 
> 
> aunque no dicen en que va a beneficar la nueva ley a florentino



El Confidencial lleva dándole picotazos a Florentino desde que lo fundó Jesús Cacho, insigne culé y rabioso antimadridista. Pepe Félix el Fantástico, el periodista deportivo más loleante del mundo, se pasó allí años (años, sí; día tras día) escribiendo artículos contra Floper y contra el Madrid. 

Para que pongas en contexto la noticia y sobre todo la forma de contarla.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> gracias
> 
> 
> aunque no dicen en que va a beneficar la nueva ley a florentino



Tebas tenía encargadas una serie de reformas legales para joder a Florentino. Por ejemplo, que fuera legal expulsar de las competiciones de la RFEF a jugadores que jugaran competiciones no aceptadas por ésta. El PSOE iba a presentar enmiendas en ese sentido y de haberlo hecho habrían sido aprobadas con el apoyo de vascos y Podemos. Ahora ya no lo va a hacer.

Aparte, el modelo de explotación del CVC entra en un limbo jurídico-económico porque Tebas quería una reforma legal para que los equipos no pudieran vender sus derechos separadamente. Eso también va fuera.

Da la impresión de que el PSOE ya se está preparando para una era post-Sánchez. La reforma de la Ley del Deporte tal y como iba a ser y ya no será estaba dirigida a joder la Superliga y a dar una fuerza brutal a las federaciones territoriales independentistas y sus seleccioncitas. Queda juzgar si eso lo hacen por ayudar a Florentino (lo que quiere insinuar el Confidencial) o porque el paquete nacionalista obligatorio se había hecho ya muy pesado.


----------



## vurvujo (13 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1226415
> 
> 
> Y nada más.



Muy pardillos los del Donuts

Minutos antes habían hecho exactamente lo mismo y casi fue gol.


----------



## feps (13 Oct 2022)

Lo adoro.


----------



## vurvujo (13 Oct 2022)

Minuto 91


----------



## vurvujo (13 Oct 2022)

Minuto 94


----------



## vurvujo (13 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo adoro.



Que tenga cuidado, que la Roma está casi fuera de la EL.


----------



## vurvujo (13 Oct 2022)

A todo esto, Kroos este inicio de temporada ha estado a un gran nivel. Le ha venido muy bien tener a un gran recuperador como Aureliano y la consistencia en defensa, le libera de tareas defensivas y despliega todo su potencial de mariscal de campo.


----------



## feps (13 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Que tenga cuidado, que la Roma está casi fuera de la EL.



Mucho está haciendo Mourinho con una plantilla francamente mejorable. Me gustaría ver a Zidane en la Roma, pero sólo está dispuesto a volver a entrenar si le ofrecen un equipo megatop que podría entrenar hasta yo.


----------



## vurvujo (13 Oct 2022)

El United empatando en casa contra un equipo muy paco semiprofesional de Chipre que va sexto en la liga chipriota.


----------



## vurvujo (13 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mucho está haciendo Mourinho con una plantilla francamente mejorable. Me gustaría ver a Zidane, que sólo está dispuesto a volver a entrenar si le ofrecen un equipo megatop, que podría entrenar hasta yo.



Sí, pero que no se burle del nivel que se encontrará el palancas en la EL cuando su equipo está cerca de quedarse fuera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Oct 2022)

Hola, buenas noches.

Soy bob_el_esponjas


----------



## qbit (13 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Minuto 94



Es como tener un robot que pone el balón donde quiere.

Por eso el asesino que tienen de portero se dio cuenta de que en otra jugada así le metían gol y salió con todo por delante, como si estuviera en la guerra.


----------



## qbit (13 Oct 2022)

Los clubes alemanes y españoles han fracasado en la Copaeuropa, porque están todos eliminados menos uno de cada país que son los de siempre.


----------



## qbit (13 Oct 2022)

.⁝. dijo:


> *Farsa* de gitanos sudacas _MENA_ parasitando al Fútbol y al temible FCB, nefasto equipo de mierda que se ha convertido en su _perra faldera_, para dar satisfacciones diarias al miserable, inerte e invertebrado Burbujurraco Mau Maudridista. Gentuza AnarcoMENA LGBT, _guarrapatas_ que pretenden vender todavía hoy su MENTIRA. Sois una Far$a (((mediática))) y el fútbol es inmundicia tóxica, como el anarcoguarro _ qbitard_, que pretendía ser „disidente“ a través del Fútbol (LOL)
> 
> *La Farsa o Far$a madridista del Var$a continúa.*
> 
> ...



Eres tan tonto que no te das cuenta que eso a quien denigra es a ti, a quien hace esos mosaicos tan de mal gusto y grotescos. La única posibilidad de denigrar al Madrid es argumentando con hechos reales, si los hay, pero no te da para entenderlo.


----------



## nazi comunista (13 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> A todo esto, Kroos este inicio de temporada ha estado a un gran nivel. Le ha venido muy bien tener a un gran recuperador como Aureliano y la consistencia en defensa, le libera de tareas defensivas y despliega todo su potencial de mariscal de campo.



Kroos está fatal y Tchouameni no le ha liberado de tareas defensivas, es bueno pero no superman, baja a Tierra que Kroos está cabreando a mucha gente. Mariscal mis cojones.


----------



## xilebo (14 Oct 2022)

*Lluvia de millones para el Madrid a costa de Barça, Atleti y Sevilla*

El club blanco puede ingresar hasta 11,7 millones de euros extra si los otros tres equipos españoles quedan eliminados de la Champions.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Oct 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Te quoteo para RETRATARTE cuando Lucas Vazquez meta gol este Domingo. Lo que te molesta es que Asensio, Lucas y Mariano sean españoles. Al menos se esfuerzan, incluido Hazard.



Que Lucas se esfuerza, sin duda, Asensio una de cada 5 apariciones, pero lo de Mariano....


----------



## Vanatico (14 Oct 2022)

Es muy probable que Pique no sea titular en el Bernabeu el domingo.
Una gran decepcion si asi es.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mucho está haciendo Mourinho con una plantilla francamente mejorable. Me gustaría ver a Zidane en la Roma, pero sólo está dispuesto a volver a entrenar si le ofrecen un equipo megatop que podría entrenar hasta yo.



Es que si nos ponemos a recordar las 2 plantillas que hace campeonas de Europa, Oporto cuya unica estrella era Deco y un Inter con un Etoo de vuelta de todo.
Tampoco es que el Manchester con el que gane la uefa fuera la reostia, pero si manejaba cierto presupuesto....


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Los clubes alemanes y españoles han fracasado en la Copaeuropa, porque están todos eliminados menos uno de cada país que son los de siempre.



Yo creo que el Leipzig se mete.


----------



## vurvujo (14 Oct 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> Kroos está fatal y Tchouameni no le ha liberado de tareas defensivas, es bueno pero no superman, baja a Tierra que Kroos está cabreando a mucha gente. Mariscal mis cojones.



Pues estaremos viendo diferentes partidos. Lo veo un puntito mejor que la temporada pasada y tampoco veo que la gente esté cabreada como dices, de hecho a ti es el más cabreado que he visto.


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Oct 2022)

B días
ojo real madrid quizá guiñe a joao Félix
yo daria mi visto bueno


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (14 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> B días
> ojo real madrid quizá guiñe a joao Félix
> yo daria mi visto bueno



Paquetes no, gracias.


----------



## feps (14 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Paquetes no, gracias.



¿Joao Félix un paquete?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Oct 2022)

Todo hace indicar que se homenajeará a Freddy Rincón antes del partido.


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Joao Félix un paquete?



Eso digo yo
paquete es hazard


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Paquetes no, gracias.



Hazard Asensio Ceballos son mejores que ese?


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Todo hace indicar que se homenajeará a Freddy Rincón antes del partido.



k hase


----------



## feps (14 Oct 2022)

El problema con Joao Félix es que al Madrid no se lo van a traspasar. El Atleti es capaz de vendérselo al Farsa por 100 y en cambio pedirle al Madrid 200.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Minuto 94



El gol es como la jugada anterior, no esta´militao, el mejor de cabeza rudiger, está de delantero centro, se la manda directa a el de nuevo.


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> El problema con Joao Félix es que al Madrid no se lo van a traspasar. El Atleti es capaz de vendérselo al Farsa por 100 y en cambio pedirle al Madrid 200.



Bueno, últimamente no están en la peor fase de sus relaciones institucionales y parece que el cholo no se va a poner en contra


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Oct 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> Kroos está fatal y Tchouameni no le ha liberado de tareas defensivas, es bueno pero no superman, baja a Tierra que Kroos está cabreando a mucha gente. Mariscal mis cojones.



Dios le conserve la vista por muchos años. Te ha faltado decir, Kroos ya no sube por la banda.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Pues estaremos viendo diferentes partidos. Lo veo un puntito mejor que la temporada pasada y tampoco veo que la gente esté cabreada como dices, de hecho a ti es el más cabreado que he visto.



Fisicamente se le ve mejor, el sabe el parón que hay, ese tiempo le puede venir bien para seguir entrenando bien.


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Dios le conserve la vista por muchos años. Te ha faltado decir, Kroos ya no sube por la banda.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cuando salgan las cuotas, te aviso. Pero vamos, que el Barcelona se clasifica debe pagarse fácil a 11 o 21



Como dato, que el Barcelona no se clasifica para la siguiente ronda, se paga a 6€. Me parece muy poco, aun le dan un 15% de opciones de pasar  . Hay algo que se nos escapa, ciertamente, teniendo en cuenta que necesita un combo de 4 resultados que no son todos los más factibles.

Por ejemplo, la remontada de la Roma se pagaba a 29 y la del Liverpool a 13. 

Ya veremos, a ver si el Inter va a cagarla en casa...


----------



## feps (14 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Como dato, que el Barcelona no se clasifica para la siguiente ronda, se paga a 6€. Me parece muy poco, aun le dan un 15% de opciones de pasar  . Hay algo que se nos escapa, ciertamente, teniendo en cuenta que necesita un combo de 4 resultados que no son todos los más factibles.
> 
> Por ejemplo, la remontada de la Roma se pagaba a 29 y la del Liverpool a 13.
> 
> Ya veremos, a ver si el Inter va a cagarla en casa...



Son italianos, y por tanto cancheros como ellos solos. Aunque sólo tienen un equipo aseadito en el que su mejor jugador es Nicolo Barella, apunten este nombre, les bastará para no cagarla. El Inter sólo perderá contra el Bayern, y si los bávaros quieren.


----------



## feps (14 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Bueno, últimamente no están en la peor fase de sus relaciones institucionales y parece que el cholo no se va a poner en contra



Te referirás a la última media hora, porque menudo año llevamos con el Atleti. Ni que nos hubiésemos marchado sin pagarles un café.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (14 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Hazard Asensio Ceballos son mejores que ese?



Marico sí, y con muchos más cojones. A ver si te crees que el Cholo no lo pone porque es demasiado bueno para los otros futbolistas.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Todo hace indicar que se homenajeará a Freddy Rincón antes del partido.



Cada 11 del real madrid lleva siendo un homenaje a freddy rincon desde que empezo la temporada.


----------



## feps (14 Oct 2022)

Eligió mal.


----------



## Agente Coulson (14 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> El farsa VARsa en la temporada pasada ganó tranquilamente unos 10 puntos por ayudas de su mafia arbitral.
> Quedó segundo y tendría que haber quedado cuarto o quinto.
> Los robos fueron escandalosos a: betis, elche (ida y vuelta), villarreal, espanYol, ... así que recuerde ahora.
> 
> ...



Estábamos mejor cuando el arbitraje era por sorteo. Pero aprovecharon unos cuantos errores para lanzar la campaña de que era mejor la designación a dedo para que los partidos más importantes los arbitren los mejores. Y así nos va.


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Eligió mal.



Asensio no es mejor que ese


----------



## feps (14 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Asensio no es mejor que ese



Asensio sólo sirve para sacar el cañón contra el Cádiz.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Oct 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Estábamos mejor cuando el arbitraje era por sorteo. Pero aprovecharon unos cuantos errores para lanzar la campaña de que era mejor la designación a dedo para que los partidos más importantes los arbitren los mejores. Y así nos va.



No veo a González Fuertes arbitrando un clásico, también te digo.

Aun asi, ves que en Europa hay bastantes árbitros españoles, el nivel en general es bueno. Yo creo que las limitaciones están en otro sitio.

A mi me gustaría que se hiciese como en el rugby, que se pudiese escuchar lo que hablan los árbitros. Es curioso que la única conversación que se ha filtrado fue cuando le pitaron a Varane el penalty con Luis Suárez. Lo pusieron como "ejemplo correcto de uso de VAR".

Una vez hagan eso, será todo más transparente. Eso ayudaría a eliminar suspicacias.


----------



## xilebo (14 Oct 2022)

*Ceballos: el Betis da primero*

Mientras el Real Madrid no ha movido ficha, el club verdiblanco ya realiza acercamientos para incorporar al utrerano la próxima temporada.


----------



## JimTonic (14 Oct 2022)

pues el joao felix encajaria bien en el madrid, pero bueno es un imposible


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues el joao felix encajaria bien en el madrid, pero bueno es un imposible



te has tomado un jim tonic a media mañana no?

joao felix es un don nadie sobrevaloradisimo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Ceballos: el Betis da primero*
> 
> Mientras el Real Madrid no ha movido ficha, el club verdiblanco ya realiza acercamientos para incorporar al utrerano la próxima temporada.



Fenomenal.

Hay que hacer sitio a belingham


----------



## feps (14 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Ceballos: el Betis da primero*
> 
> Mientras el Real Madrid no ha movido ficha, el club verdiblanco ya realiza acercamientos para incorporar al utrerano la próxima temporada.



Es normal que se marche si quiere jugar. No es un crack, pero me parece un centrocampista muy aprovechable. Si se va al Betis, hay que desearle lo mejor. Puede influirle también que se rumoree el regreso de Brahim Díaz, cosa que también está por ver.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Marico sí, y con muchos más cojones. A ver si te crees que el Cholo no lo pone porque es demasiado bueno para los otros futbolistas.



Al Cholo de vez en cuando se le atraviesan jugadores cojonudos (o viceversa), es lo que tiene ser un entrenador de autor con plenos poderes. Le pasaba a ZZ también.


----------



## vurvujo (14 Oct 2022)

De Joan Félix.... yo defintivamente me quedo con su novia.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (14 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> El problema con Joao Félix es que al Madrid no se lo van a traspasar. El Atleti es capaz de vendérselo al Farsa por 100 y en cambio pedirle al Madrid 200.



El farsa la temporada que viene no va a tener ni pa pagarle a Jordi el Utiller.


----------



## feps (14 Oct 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> El farsa la temporada que viene no va a tener ni pa pagarle a Jordi el Utiller.



Quién sabe. El objetivo final de Laporta y sus acreedores es endeudar al Farsa tan a lo bestia, que pronto tenga que convertirse en sociedad anónima para evitar su desaparición. No descarto que en el mercado de invierno hagan fichajes de relumbrón.


----------



## Chichimango (14 Oct 2022)

Joao Felix es un sinsangre, y esos futbolistas, salvo excepciones (las que se me ocurren ahora son el Buitre y Laudrup, pero seguro que hay más) no suelen funcionar en el Madrid.

Calidad la que quieras, pero si detrás no hay hambre o capacidad de sacrificio, poco se puede aprovechar. Isco y Asensio son ejemplo muy cercanos.


----------



## xilebo (14 Oct 2022)

*Van con toda la artillería pesada*


----------



## Edu.R (14 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Quién sabe. El objetivo final de Laporta y sus acreedores es endeudar al Farsa tan a lo bestia, que pronto tenga que convertirse en sociedad anónima para evitar su desaparición. No descarto que en el mercado de invierno hagan fichajes de relumbrón.



Da igual, no los puede inscribir.

La única manera es que los "veteranos" se piren. Las palancas se activaron para poder inscribir a todos y aun asi han tenido que ir con avales. No pueden fichar mientras no vendan o activen nuevas palancas porque tienen unos salarios altísimos y encima DIFERIDOS.

Ya han dicho que como mínimo hasta la 24/25 no podrán normalizar la situación.

----

Va a jugar Lunin.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (14 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Quién sabe. El objetivo final de Laporta y sus acreedores es endeudar al Farsa tan a lo bestia, que pronto tenga que convertirse en sociedad anónima para evitar su desaparición. No descarto que en el mercado de invierno hagan fichajes de relumbrón.



Está Europa ahora mismo como para que alguien compre un club endeudado hasta las orejas, sí, sí.

El futuro del barça es desaparecer y buena parte de su cúpula acabar en la cárcel por tráfico de órganos y corrupción.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (14 Oct 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Está Europa ahora mismo como para que alguien compre un club endeudado hasta las orejas, sí, sí.
> 
> El futuro del barça es desaparecer y buena parte de su cúpula acabar en la cárcel por tráfico de órganos y corrupción.



El barsa, y toda cagaluña, va a ser adquirido por los prestamistas.

Y si no, al tiempo.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (14 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues el joao felix encajaria bien en el madrid, pero bueno es un imposible



Joao Félix es mamadou?

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (14 Oct 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Joao Félix es mamadou?
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk



Es el Ausencio portugués


----------



## petro6 (14 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Lluvia de millones para el Madrid a costa de Barça, Atleti y Sevilla*
> 
> El club blanco puede ingresar hasta 11,7 millones de euros extra si los otros tres equipos españoles quedan eliminados de la Champions.



Hágase, ingrésese...jajaja


----------



## petro6 (14 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Es muy probable que Pique no sea titular en el Bernabeu el domingo.
> Una gran decepcion si asi es.



Da igual, si va a estar Eric García "el kaiser"..


----------



## feps (14 Oct 2022)

Lo habéis adivinado. 









En el vestuario del Madrid han señalado ya un jugador del Barça: “Pega hasta en el DNI”


Se empieza a calentar un Clásico donde volverán a saltar chispas por los aires, donde habrá que pelear contra todo y contra todos para vencer, así como un encuentro donde el Real Madrid estudia cada futbolistas del Barcelona que empezará el domingo en el Bernabéu. Uno se lleva valoraciones más...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues el joao felix encajaria bien en el madrid, pero bueno es un imposible




Joder lo que nos faltaba, nos libramos de ausencio y fichamos o uno del mismo palo.
No es titular en el Atlético y le queremos dar la manija del centro del campo del madrid

Lo veo, y la vuelta de munitis también.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Es el Ausencio portugués



Ausençao?


----------



## spam (14 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Lo habéis adivinado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, pero como lo pillen entre Rudiger y Tchouameni lo visten de torero y le hacen sentir el África. Ojo pues.


----------



## feps (14 Oct 2022)

spam dijo:


> Sí, pero como lo pillen entre Rudiger y Tchouameni lo visten de torero y le hacen sentir el África. Ojo pues.



El problema es que Gavi arbitralmente es intocable. Lo que deben hacer los jugadores del Madrid y el público del Bernabéu es quejarse fuertemente en cuanto empiecen las patadas del niñato.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Oct 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> El futuro del barça es desaparecer y buena parte de su cúpula acabar en la cárcel por tráfico de órganos



Mira, podría ser otra palanca...

La manita de Piqué se podría subastar.


----------



## spam (14 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> El problema es que Gavi arbitralmente es intocable. Lo que deben hacer los jugadores del Madrid y el público del Bernabéu es quejarse fuertemente en cuanto empiecen las patadas del niñato.



Yo creo que podemos asumir no acabar con 11 y una derrota en casa si es necesario para que algún niñato se lo piense más la próxima vez. Lo que sería penoso es que tengamos ocho mamadús como armarios en el campo y el niño rata sacuda lo que quiera y se vaya de rositas.


----------



## feps (14 Oct 2022)

spam dijo:


> Yo creo que podemos asumir no acabar con 11 y una derrota en casa si es necesario para que algún niñato se lo piense más la próxima vez. Lo que sería penoso es que tengamos ocho mamadús como armarios en el campo y el niño rata sacuda lo que quiera y se vaya de rositas.



El Madrid puede rematar al Farsa. Lo inteligente, y máxime habiendo VAR, es liarla con cada patada del mocoso. El público del Bernabéu, tan señorito él, no puede acudir al estadio como quien va a la ópera.


----------



## filets (14 Oct 2022)

Asumid que van a expulsar a Vinicius por protestar
Y que el VAR no va a entrar en ninguna jugada polemica contra el Barça de Roures


----------



## spam (14 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid puede rematar al Farsa. Lo inteligente, y máxime habiendo VAR, es liarla con cada patada del mocoso. El público del Bernabéu, tan señorito él, no puede acudir al estadio como quien va a la ópera.



No lo van a rematar. Faltará precisión, un planteamiento correcto, hambre y verdaderas ganas de hacerlo. Pero sobre todo, the tinglao no lo permitirá. Asumámoslo asap y nos ahorraremos el berrinche. Esto es una carrera de fondo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Oct 2022)

hay cosas en la vida que son asi por naturaleza.

ejemplo : el culerdo lleva implicito el ser un segundón falso rabioso caradura ...

veamos al culerdo abelardo 
si : aquel que hace unos años siendo entrenador del sporting de gijon y jugandose la permanencia del equipo en primera , salió con medio equipo suplente ante su farsa VARsa (sobra decir que contra el Madrid salió con el equipo titular a MUERTE)

se ve que al club le gustó eso y ahora le tienen de nuevo de entrenador

el culerdo abelardo , ultimo partido :
granada 5 - 0 sporting de gijón


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Depende el formato que le des. Por ejemplo, imaginemos que somos la Liga española y somos el Sevilla. Técnicamente la temporada se ha ido ya a tomar por culo si piensas en ganar, incluso hacer top-4 se antoja ya difícil.
> 
> ¿Somos la NFL? Vas por el partido 6, te ves con un 1 victoria y 5 derrotas, y ya es casi imposible clasificarte para los playoff. La temporada se ha ido ya a tomar por culo.
> 
> ...



El atractivo de la Superliga radica en poder ver a los equipos mas grandes de Europa jugando entre ellos cada semana, y precisamente por eso, el interes por el transcurso de la temporada no dependeria tanto de quedarse fuera o no en una fase de grupos.

Antes, con la antigua Copa de Europa, aunque un equipo se quedase fuera a las primeras de cambio, seguia existiendo el interes por ver quien era campeon de liga, pero ahora eso ya es secundario siempre y cuando logre acabar la liga entre los cuatro primeros. Por eso era inevitable que el formato de la Champions acabase afectando al interes por la competicion de liga, y a su vez, al conjunto de la temporada de no lograr seguir en competicion en la liga de campeones, y finalmente tambien a la propia liga de campeones. Que ademas es mentira que sea una liga de campeones, porque para disputarla no hace falta ser campeon de nada.

Si de lo que se trata es de mantener el interes por las ligas nacionales, vuelvase al formato de la antigua Copa de Europa, eso si, con mucho menos dinero. Y si lo que se pretende es que los mejores equipos de Europa juegen una liga, pues que sea una de verdad, o sea, una Superliga.

Por otra parte, yo ademas soy de los que opinan que para que la Superliga sea una superliga, deben de estar siempre los mejores equipos de Europa, y eso pasa porque sea cerrada al estilo de la NBA o la NFL o la NHL.

Porque seamos serios, a quien coño le motivaria ver al Sevilla, al Betis o al Villarreal jugando la Superliga frente al Madrid, Barca, Juventus, etc...


----------



## Schenker (14 Oct 2022)

En otro orden de cosas ¿Carletto va a alinear a Rudiger? ¿Lo veis razonable después de que le hayan dado 20 puntos de sutura hace tres días? A mí me parece una temeridad, con máscara o sin ella.


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> hay cosas en la vida que son asi por naturaleza.
> 
> ejemplo : el culerdo lleva implicito el ser un segundón falso rabioso caradura ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Oct 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> En otro orden de cosas ¿Carletto va a alinear a Rudiger? ¿Lo veis razonable después de que le hayan dado 20 puntos de sutura hace tres días? A mí me parece una temeridad, con máscara o sin ella.



Cierto
Ese ya ha jugado con máscara muchas veces
Le importa una mierda arrear con el otro ojo
Tiene unos cojonazos de bestia


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Oct 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> En otro orden de cosas ¿Carletto va a alinear a Rudiger? ¿Lo veis razonable después de que le hayan dado 20 puntos de sutura hace tres días? A mí me parece una temeridad, con máscara o sin ella.



No. Si nos estuviésemos jugando la temporada y no hubiera otro, a lo mejor, pero en octubre y con Alaba, Militão y Mendy disponibles, no.

Él seguro que quiere jugar, pero los servicios médicos le han dicho que nanay al 100% (y con razón). Carletto es el único que se puede saltar ese consejo, pero no se va a gastar el comodín de cabrear al equipo médico en estas circunstancias.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Eligió mal.


----------



## Schenker (14 Oct 2022)

spam dijo:


> Yo creo que podemos asumir no acabar con 11 y una derrota en casa si es necesario para que algún niñato se lo piense más la próxima vez...



Benito , yo te invoco


----------



## Mecanosfera (14 Oct 2022)

No he seguido la carrera de Joao Felix más allá de los partidos de champions, los derbys y poco más, porque no sigo al atleti... pero siempre que me ha coincidido verle me pareció un CASI crack, el típico jugador capaz de hacer cosas aparentemente difíciles pero que a la hora de la verdad no te resuelve partidos. Una especie de Asensio o Dembelé. Nuestro Rodrygo, con menos cartel y menos vistoso en principio, es mil veces más efectivo. Sólo vería a Felix en el Madrid si antes pasase un par de años creciendo en algún equipo nivel Dortmund o Napoles, porque no creo que tenga las cualidades ni el liderazgo para estar en el 11 de ningún supertransatlántico champions como el Madrid.

Respecto al clásico, no espero grandes cosas, porque cuando el Barsa está al borde del precipicio el Madrid suele hacerle favores tácitos, como el inexplicable 0-4 del año pasado: pareciese que a Florentino le interesase que los culés mantengan el tipo para darle emoción a la liga y así generar más ingresos. Este Madrid es probablemente el menos antibarcelonista de todos los tiempos, quizás porque saben que si se pierde el interés del Clásico como duelo futbolístico por excelencia, el glamour de La Liga perdiese enteros. Una victoria del Barsa en el Bernabeu sería noticia, una derrota no. Así que nunca se sabe. Dudo que vayamos a ver un duelo al máximo nivel y es probable que salgamos a medio gas por aquello de no convertir la liga en un soliloquio blanco.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el culerdo abelardo , ultimo partido :
> granada 5 - 0 sporting de gijón



"Aparte de esos cinco goles no nos han creado ocasiones".

*ADN BARÇA.
ADN BARÇA.
ADN BARÇA.
ADN BARÇA.*


----------



## _Suso_ (14 Oct 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> En otro orden de cosas ¿Carletto va a alinear a Rudiger? ¿Lo veis razonable después de que le hayan dado 20 puntos de sutura hace tres días? A mí me parece una temeridad, con máscara o sin ella.



Si fuera otro lo vería temerario, pero considerando lo loco que está, unido a los cojones que tiene lo considero imprescindible, incluso sin mascara, que así acojonaría aún más los delanteros del barza


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Oct 2022)

le voy a echar un par de BUEBOS y como voy medio torrao me dispongo a veyer al Rayo... deséenme suerte


----------



## Th89 (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## feps (14 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Quién sabe. El objetivo final de Laporta y sus acreedores es endeudar al Farsa tan a lo bestia, que pronto tenga que convertirse en sociedad anónima para evitar su desaparición. No descarto que en el mercado de invierno hagan fichajes de relumbrón.



Pocas horas después...



Laporta anuncia fichajes en el mercado de invierno


----------



## feps (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Si fuera otro lo vería temerario, pero considerando lo loco que está, unido a los cojones que tiene lo considero imprescindible, incluso sin mascara,



Yo lo sacaba con máscara, la de Hannibal Lecter en concreto.


----------



## INDIE_ESPAÑOL (15 Oct 2022)

Hilo oficial para DESCOJONARNOS de las derrotas y miserias del Farça durante la temporada 2022 - 2023


@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos @feps @Schenker @Pericoburbujista @Dimitri Alcolikov @Edu.R @Obiwanchernobil




www.burbuja.info


----------



## feps (15 Oct 2022)

Resumen con los consejos fundamentales del magnífico vídeo de Marcos López si el Madrid quiere ganar:

- Ancelotti debe ser consciente de que el Farsa juega un fútbol directo, buscando el balón al área para Lewandowski.
- Los centrales entonces han de jugar juntos para cerrar al delantero polaco.
- El Madrid debe jugar sí o sí con cuatro centrocampistas, no con tres: Tchouaméni, Kroos, Valverde y Modric.
- Impedir que Busquets se gire con facilidad, encimarle cuanto sea posible.
- Hay que jugar con paciencia, evitando a toda costa que el partido se convierta en un correcalles.
- El Madrid debe apostar por tener el balón. En este partido le conviene defender con la posesión de la pelota.
- La ansiedad por jugar mañana en su casa es el gran enemigo merengue, porque se precipitará y eso le basta al Farsa para matar.


----------



## Agente Coulson (15 Oct 2022)

Al FCB le gusta jugar con presión alta, buscando principalmente el pase a Lewandowski. Y a Ancelotti le gusta jugar con un bloque bajo y salidas a la contra, buscando principalmente a Vinicius.

El Madrid tiene el problema de que el juego aéreo de Alaba es muy flojo.

El Barcelona tiene el problema de que no tiene un jugador que pueda frenar a Vinicius. Y menos si por su forma de jugar le va a dar tantos espacios.

De cómo resuelvan estos problemas va a depender todo.


----------



## feps (15 Oct 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Al FCB le gusta jugar con presión alta, buscando principalmente el pase a Lewandowski. Y a Ancelotti le gusta jugar con un bloque bajo y salidas a la contra, buscando principalmente a Vinicius.
> 
> El Madrid tiene el problema de que el juego aéreo de Alaba es muy flojo.
> 
> ...



Ancelotti no se va a atrever, pero yo jugaría con Militao y Nacho como centrales si Antonio no está recuperado. Alaba, además, está fuera de forma.

Una buena alineación: Lunin; Mendy, Militao, Nacho, Carvajal; Tchouaméni, Kroos, Valverde, Modric; Vinicius y Benzema.

A partir del minuto 65, y en función del partido, podrían salir Rodrygo, Camavinga y Alaba.


----------



## Agente Coulson (15 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ancelotti no se va a atrever, pero yo jugaría con Militao y Nacho como centrales si Antonio no está recuperado. Alaba, además, está fuera de forma.
> 
> Una buena alineación: Lunin; Mendy, Militao, Nacho, Carvajal; Tchouaméni, Kroos, Valverde, Modric; Vinicius y Benzema.
> 
> A partir del minuto 65, y en función del partido, podrían salir Rodrygo, Camavinga y Alaba.



El cambio de Alaba por Nacho sería muy difícil de gestionar, ya que tienen perfiles similares y se entendería como una pérdida de confianza en Alaba.

En cambio si entrara Rudiger podría explicarse como un movimiento táctico para un partido concreto en el que hay que marcar a un superdepredador del área.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Oct 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Al FCB le gusta jugar con presión alta, buscando principalmente el pase a Lewandowski. Y a Ancelotti le gusta jugar con un bloque bajo y salidas a la contra, buscando principalmente a Vinicius.
> 
> El Madrid tiene el problema de que el juego aéreo de Alaba es muy flojo.
> 
> ...




de acuerdo

y le añado : un problema del Madrid es el talon de aquiles de sus 2 porteros : NO SALEN POR ALTO A COGER EL BALON EN CENTROS AEREOS AL AREA PEQUEÑA Y SUS INMEDIACIONES, sino que se quedan en linea de gol bajo palos esperando ,

ejemplo grafico , minuto 0:30 (darle al video aunque diga no disponible) :





esto es una C A G A D I S I M A T O T A L , y mas contra delanteros como empujalowski que su juego fuerte es ese : rematar de cabeza a bocajarro balones dentro del area pequeña y sus alrededores


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Oct 2022)

para mi el segundo fallo igual de importante del Madrid

es que deja jugar al VARcelona.

fijaos como cada vez que el VARcelona pierde el balon , TODOS sus jugadores van como hienas a recuperar el balon haciendo TODOS presion

el Madrid no, el Madrid cuando pierde el balon , se pone a esperar el ataque del VARcelona , y lo que es peor : a cada jugador del VARcelona le da 2 metros de margen sin entrar cuerpo a cuerpo contra el como sí hace el VARcelona al defender

si tu a jugadores medio buenos , les das 2 metros de distancia defendiendo , te la lian : pase de gol , arranque en carrera , etc


----------



## feps (15 Oct 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> El cambio de Alaba por Nacho sería muy difícil de gestionar, ya que tienen perfiles similares y se entendería como una pérdida de confianza en Alaba.
> 
> En cambio si entrara Rudiger podría explicarse como un movimiento táctico para un partido concreto en el que hay que marcar a un superdepredador del área.



Yo contaría con Rüdiger, siempre que los médicos le den el alta competitiva. Ningún jugador debe sentirse intocable o de lo contrario mal vamos.


----------



## Mecanosfera (15 Oct 2022)

En las fotos que circulan de la presentación del docu sobre Ronaldo, a Florentino se le ve preocupantemente delgado y con un aspecto algo enfermizo. Espero que sea paranoia mía, pero está algo demacradillo... Todo lo contrario que Laporta, que cada día está más gordaco y con pintas de sugar daddy de barra americana.


----------



## xilebo (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Oct 2022)

Creí que iba a decir "haciendo dieta"


----------



## xilebo (15 Oct 2022)

*El Parche vs El Superstar*


----------



## The Replicant (15 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Parche vs El Superstar*



más que el Mundo Deportivo parece el Mundo Today, que buenas risas


----------



## Edu.R (15 Oct 2022)

La verdad que es un buen momento para dar un buen golpe. El Barcelona los últimos años es muy fiable en partidos fáciles, pero en los partidos grandes suele pifiarla con mucha frecuencia. El Real Madrid es al revés, cuando no se puede fallar, no falla, y cuando se puede fallar, pues lo hace. Esto provoca que las "victorias épicas" del Barcelona solo sirvan para consumo interno y vender la burra, meintras que las del Real Madrid engrandecen el palmarés con títulos e historia relevante.
El Real Madrid antes del 0-4 se había llevado 5 Clásicos consecutivos (Que no se le olvide a nadie), que le dieron 2 Ligas y una Supercopa.

Este es un partido de nivel medio, en el sentido de que obviamente son los dos equipos con más opciones de ganar la Liga, pero que ganar o perder ni te da ni te quita nada a medio plazo. Te da una iniciativa hasta el Mundial, pero luego ya no va a influir prácticamente.

Si el Real Madrid estuviese 4 pts por detrás y fuese la jornada 30, el partido lo ganábamos. Estando como estamos, no está tan claro.

Respecto al Bernabeu. El Bernabeu es como los tiburones: suelen estar tranquilos, pero como huelan sangre, no les para nadie. Yo creo que aquí se huele sangre. Si anulamos a Lewandoski (Y tenemos nivel para hacerlo), el Barcelona pierde muchísimo en ataque, y la defensa por las bajas es muy muy floja. Seguramente nos lo acabaríamos llevando.

Y si, prefiero 5 Clásicos por 1-0 que 1 por 0-5. Yo quiero títulos y palmarés.

También os digo, de alguna forma siempre nos interesa dejar al Barcelona con vida sufriendo que rematarlo. Lo hacemos siempre, nunca les "rematamos", les provocamos una agonía que ya dura años, mientras que ellos siempre que podían nos liquidaban. Son dos formas de hacer las cosas...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La verdad que es un buen momento para dar un buen golpe. El Barcelona los últimos años es muy fiable en partidos fáciles, pero en los partidos grandes suele pifiarla con mucha frecuencia. El Real Madrid es al revés, cuando no se puede fallar, no falla, y cuando se puede fallar, pues lo hace. Esto provoca que las "victorias épicas" del Barcelona solo sirvan para consumo interno y vender la burra, meintras que las del Real Madrid engrandecen el palmarés con títulos e historia relevante.
> El Real Madrid antes del 0-4 se había llevado 5 Clásicos consecutivos (Que no se le olvide a nadie), que le dieron 2 Ligas y una Supercopa.
> 
> Este es un partido de nivel medio, en el sentido de que obviamente son los dos equipos con más opciones de ganar la Liga, pero que ganar o perder ni te da ni te quita nada a medio plazo. Te da una iniciativa hasta el Mundial, pero luego ya no va a influir prácticamente.
> ...



Este far$A ya ha demostrado que es un castillo de naipes que se cae al primer soplido. Es un buen momento para darles una buena estocada y dejarles tocados.


----------



## The Replicant (15 Oct 2022)

mañana tienen que salir recordando que el año pasado nos dieron bien por el culo y machacarlos

esperemos que a Carletto no le de por hacer experimentos y vaya con todo

taluecs


----------



## Tubiegah (15 Oct 2022)

empate del Gerona contra el Cádiz de penalti en el minuto 101, vrvtal, podrían haber añadido tiempo hasta el mes que viene


----------



## Edu.R (15 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> empate del Gerona contra el Cádiz de penalti en el minuto 101, vrvtal, podrían haber añadido tiempo hasta el mes que viene



Bueno, el gol que la han anulado al Girona, todavía me estoy despollando de la risa.   INACEPTAPLA


----------



## spam (15 Oct 2022)

Upeo para rescatar el hilo sepultado tras 5 páginas de hilos escatológicos... @calopez CHINCHETA YA GODERRRR


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Oct 2022)

La virgen santa, entró un rato a trolear como de costumbre y toda la primera página del sub foro llena que si de cagar, sida y no sé qué más mierdas, han dejado suelto a alguien?


----------



## Roedr (15 Oct 2022)

Isco falso nueve según el Marca. Hemos dejado escapar al recambio natural de Benzema jaja


----------



## Fiodor (15 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> - Hay que jugar con paciencia, evitando a toda costa que el partido se convierta en un correcalles.
> - El Madrid debe apostar por tener el balón. En este partido le conviene defender con la posesión de la pelota.



El correcalles es un arma de doble filo, pero, por lo general, el Madrid se siente cómodo en ese tipo de partidos... Por otro lado, la posesión está bien, pero si esta posesión crea peligro cada poco tiempo, porque de lo contrario, con cualquier pérdida de balón, te pueden formar un contraataque que signifique un gol en contra...


----------



## feps (15 Oct 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> El correcalles es un arma de doble filo, pero, por lo general, el Madrid se siente cómodo en ese tipo de partidos... Por otro lado, la posesión está bien, pero si esta posesión crea peligro cada poco tiempo, porque de lo contrario, con cualquier pérdida de balón, te pueden formar un contraataque que signifique un gol en contra...



Marcos López lo explica con su magisterio habitual en el vídeo que he compartido muy temprano. Yo me he limitado a hacer un resumen de lo más escueto mientras estábais durmiendo.


----------



## nazi comunista (15 Oct 2022)

Mañana el Barsa gana al Madrid para variar, lo saben hasta en Corea del Norte.

Luego la liga la puede ganar cualquiera pero que el Madrid siempre pierde con el Barcelona en el Bernabéu es una ley no escrita.


----------



## nazi comunista (15 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Si Ronaldo va al psicólogo qué podemos esperar los demás.

¿Está solo por divorcios?

Triunfar y ser leyenda rico y famoso querido en todo el mundo no te libra de la depresión o qué


----------



## Th89 (15 Oct 2022)

La depresión no entiende de dinero o clase social. 

Al final está todo en tu cabeza, es una mierda.


----------



## nazi comunista (15 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> La depresión no entiende de dinero o clase social.
> 
> Al final está todo en tu cabeza, es una mierda.



Anda que no.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> La depresión no entiende de dinero o clase cial



El ignore tampoco.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Isco falso nueve según el Marca. Hemos dejado escapar al recambio natural de Benzema jaja



Isco falso futbolista profesional diria yo....


----------



## Raul83 (16 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Las prostitutas no dan la felicidad. Owned para muchos del foro.


----------



## ironpipo (16 Oct 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> Si Ronaldo va al psicólogo qué podemos esperar los demás.
> 
> ¿Está solo por divorcios?
> 
> Triunfar y ser leyenda rico y famoso querido en todo el mundo no te libra de la depresión o qué



Lo importante en estas situaciones es tu estado mental previo a alcanzar la gloria.

Si antes de ser millonario y archi famoso, tu eras alguien medianamente centrado, el lograr un estatus altísimo no te cambia demasiado el carácter, gozas y disfrutas del asunto pero sabes donde tienes la cabeza siempre ;×sin embargo si has partido de la nada y de pronto te vez con el mundo a Tus pies, después de disfrutar de todos los placeres y de darte todos Los gustos posibles, vuelves a tu estado anterior a ser una estrella. Los deportistas y especial los futbolistas de élite pasan la mayor parte de sus niñez y de su juventud sólo pateando una pelota y si logran triunfar, no han vivido apenas nada más que eso. 

Con 30 años ya tienen los Ferrari, las mansiones, se has follado todos los pivones, han comido las mejores Carnes, han viajado a los mejores lugares.. Han vivido en una década lo que quizá un asalariado con suerte puede disfrutar en toda su vida, Y ahora que? 

muchos futbolistas Sobretodos Extranjeros viven esto, salen de la nada y en unos años se convierten en idolos de masas pero cuando están solos se ven tan miserables como cuando eran don nadies. Ven que si alguien se les acerca es por interés o se ven presionados a hacer cosas que no les apetece solo por ser quienes son y muchas veces querrán mandarlo todo a tomar por culo, como han hecho algunos han que han acabado arruinados.

Nosotros desde nuestro lado de espectadores no nos lo podemos imaginar pero no debe ser fácil lidiar con ciertos asuntos psicosociales cuando eres una estrella.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

La clave del partido va a estar en los mamadous.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Joder la cantidad de gente que he tenido que meter en el ignore, hostia fruta, toda la primera página llena de zumbaos.


----------



## feps (16 Oct 2022)

Han mandado a la nevera a David Álvarez, el locutor pelirrojo que llevaba casi una década retransmitiendo los partidos en Real Madrid Televisión. Al parecer no es del agrado del infiltrado de Ferreras en esa cadena. En el aspecto de la comunicación, el Madrid tiene muchísimo que mejorar, especialmente si se pone en manos del mafioso de La Secta.

Aquí un hilo en Twitter de uno de los pocos periodistas que ha dado la cara por el purgado David Álvarez. Al parecer, a David se le ocurrió dar opiniones personales en su cuenta de Twitter, en vez de ser un borreguito. Así se las gasta esta gentuza.


----------



## feps (16 Oct 2022)

El dircom del Real Madrid, Antonio Galeano, es un personaje tan oscuro que apenas podemos encontrar nada de él en la red, lo cual no deja de ser curioso. Florentino sabrá por qué da tanto poder a un títere de Ferreras. Ahora empiezo a comprender las causas de la nefasta política de comunicación del Real Madrid, impropia del mejor club del mundo. Me imagino, por ejemplo, que fue Galeano quien tuvo la brillante idea de indicar a Floper que acudiera al Chiringuito para presentar la Superliga. Casualmente el Chiringuito es del grupo de La Secta, donde uno de sus mayores capos es el maquiavélico Ferreras. 

En manos de mafiosos, señores.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Oct 2022)

Hoy no quiero menos que la destruccion absoluta y humillacion de la farsa catalufa. Quiero que del estadio vayan directamente a una asamblea a votar la conversion en SAD.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (16 Oct 2022)

Pues no quiero ser pájaro de mal agüero, pero es el típico partido donde ellos vienen con el ojete apretado después del ridículo de no clasificarse para la champions, y saldrán a por todas porque saben que un triunfo en el Bernabéu es el mejor bálsamo para su que parroquia les perdone. De hecho, les hace más ilu que si ganan un título. Si ganan hoy, las portadas de los medios afines volverán a ser favorables, volverá el equipo a ser favorito para todo, y dirán que la champions este año está devaluada porque equipos históricos no están en ella ya, y que la europa league de esta temporada es tanto o más interesante.

O sea, que saldrán hiper-supe-rmega-motivados. 

No me gusta que nos den por absolutos favoritos, como si fuésemos a ganar por goleada, cosa que no recuerdo que hayamos hecho nunca en los ultimos años. 

Por otra parte, Lunin no me da la confianza de Courtois ni de lejos, ni a sus compañeros tampoco.

A mi me vale un 1-0 de penalti injusto pitado por el árbitro y negándose a ir a revisarlo al var.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Oct 2022)

Hay que ganar pero todos estamos de acuerdo en que cuanto más tarde en llegar al FCB un entrenador realmente competente mejor. 1 a 0 con opción a que protesten del arbitraje (para ellos eso es sencillo). Así Xavi se salva.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Lo importante en estas situaciones es tu estado mental previo a alcanzar la gloria.
> 
> Si antes de ser millonario y archi famoso, tu eras alguien medianamente centrado, el lograr un estatus altísimo no te cambia demasiado el carácter, gozas y disfrutas del asunto pero sabes donde tienes la cabeza siempre ;×sin embargo si has partido de la nada y de pronto te vez con el mundo a Tus pies, después de disfrutar de todos los placeres y de darte todos Los gustos posibles, vuelves a tu estado anterior a ser una estrella. Los deportistas y especial los futbolistas de élite pasan la mayor parte de sus niñez y de su juventud sólo pateando una pelota y si logran triunfar, no han vivido apenas nada más que eso.
> 
> ...



Cuando naces o empiezas a crecer, estas en un estatus X. En la vida, lo que quieres es ir llegando al X + 1, X + 2 y asi. Una persona normal estudia, empieza con un sueldo de mierda, y le hace ilusión pensar "pues haber si ahorrando mejoro y en 2-3 años me puedo comprar un coche", "a ver si en 4 o 5 años tengo para la entrada de un piso", "puedo tener hijos"... lo que sea. 

Un futbolista top, con 25 años ya tiene todo lo material y tiene acceso a todo lo que le pida el cuerpo. En el momento que se acaba tu carrera, es como "pues ya me he pasado el videojuego", te quedan fácil 50 años de vida. Y de ahi vienen los bajones y las depresiones, porque es como que tu "misión vital" ya está cumplida y no vas a poder llegar a esos niveles nunca más, con lo que te queda que pase el tiempo, sin motivación aparente.

La única forma es dedicarse a otra cosa, claro. Pero si no has estudiado o eres un zoquete... si a mucha gente le cuesta gestionar situaciones de "inteligencia emocional", a un zoquete más todavía.



pepitoburbujas dijo:


> No me gusta que nos den por absolutos favoritos, como si fuésemos a ganar por goleada, cosa que no recuerdo que hayamos hecho nunca en los ultimos años.
> 
> Por otra parte, Lunin no me da la confianza de Courtois ni de lejos, ni a sus compañeros tampoco.



Si miras las apuestas, dan Real Madrid 42%, empate 26%, Barcelona 32%. Levemente favoritos, pero nada significativo. De cada 10 partidos ganamos 4, y el Barcelona 3. 

Lunin a mi me gusta. Además a medio plazo, si queremos que esté aquí, tiene que tener experiencia en estos partidos. Lo que pasa que Courtois lleva 3 temporadas prácticamente perfectas, donde ha sido fundamental para amarrar títulos, y no hay un portero mejor que él. Ergo es normal que Lunin no te dé esa confianza. No hace falta que sea un crack, con que sea un Nacho que cumple y se pare lo que tenga que parar, es suficiente.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

Análisis del partido en función de lo que pase:

- Gana el Barcelona bajo cualquier circustancia: Merecidísima victoria, que podría haber sido más holgada.
- Empate: El Barcelona mereció más debido a su buen juego.
- El Real Madrid gana por la mínima: "Como poco, lo justo hubiera sido un empate por el buen juego del Barcelona. Si con 1-1 llega a entrar la que se ha ido fuera, habría sido un partido diferente".
- Real Madrid gana cómodo: "Si en el minuto 8 la falta de Valverde hubiese sido amarilla, eso habría le condicionado. Y en la jugada del 2-0 hubiese ido más flojo a robar el balón, no habría sido contraataque y gol, con lo que todavía habríamos tenido opciones de remontar el partido. Pero no quiero hablar de lo árbitros".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Los catalanes contamos con varias armas secretas de ventaja: 


1 Somos independentistas 

2 Barcelona 92 

3 Messi 

4 Serrat 

5 Excelencia 

6 Posesión 

7 Valores 

8 Cacaolat

9 Oleguer 


10 La épica catalana.


----------



## cebollo (16 Oct 2022)

Según Sostres Laporta ya ha hablado con Luís Enrique para que entrene al equipo después del Mundial.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Según Sostres Laporta ya ha hablado con Luís Enrique para que entrene al equipo después del Mundial.



Rubiales entonces ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer


----------



## Mecanosfera (16 Oct 2022)

Hay que reconocer que el Barsa nos lo ha puesto muy jodido en Liga en los últimos 15 años, por lo que ganar este trofeo se ha convertido en algo muy especial. Por eso hoy habría que salir con la concentración, ambición y precisión de una gran cita en champions. Todo apunta a que esta temporada no se resolverá por KO sino a los puntos, por lo que cada punto que se pueda arañar vale su peso en oro. En resumidas cuentas: que ganar hoy sería más interesante de lo que estamos hablando. Supongo que tenemos miedo a perder y por eso relativizamos la trascendencia del partido, pero con la cabeza fría se trata de un partido muy importante que hay que ganar.

Hala Madrid!


----------



## xilebo (16 Oct 2022)

*Amenaza de parar LaLiga*

Los clubes se reúnen mañana con el Gobierno por la Ley del Deporte. Se baraja paralizar la competición ya que consideran que se han retirado enmiendas por presión de Florentino Pérez.


----------



## filets (16 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Según Sostres Laporta ya ha hablado con Luís Enrique para que entrene al equipo después del Mundial.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que el Barsa nos lo ha puesto muy jodido en Liga en los últimos 15 años, por lo que ganar este trofeo se ha convertido en algo
> muy especial. Por eso hoy habría que salir con la concentración, ambición y precisión de una gran cita en champions. Todo apunta a que esta temporada no se resolverá por KO sino a los puntos, por lo que cada punto que se pueda arañar vale su peso en oro. En resumidas cuentas: que ganar hoy sería más interesante de lo que estamos hablando. Supongo que tenemos miedo a perder y por eso relativizamos la trascendencia del partido, pero con la cabeza fría se trata de un partido muy importante que hay que ganar.
> 
> Hala Madrid!



Este partido te da la iniciativa, nada más. Lo que pasa que nosotros estamos "muy bien" y ellos están "mal", y no queríamos darles una vida extra.

Si que os digo que yo este año al Real Madrid aun no le he visto en modo "furia" apenas. No sé si porque no puede o porque no lo ha necesitado. El Barcelona si que ha tenido partidos (contra rivales Paco, eso si) donde ha sacado la furia y el martillo.

Para mi está igualado, puede pasar de todo, pero no es nada decisivo. Es más, creo que antes del Mundial ellos se van a dejar más puntos que nosotros.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Oct 2022)

Panfletillo (panfletazo) en El Mundo contra la Superliga y Florentino pero, sobre todo, a favor de Rubiales y su chanchullo de CVC presentándolo como una lucha de David contra Goliath de los pobres clubes pequeños que son buenos (ya sabemos el nivel ético del presidente de club medio español):















Tambores de huelga contra los gigantes del clásico: "Si son insolidarios e impiden cambiar la Ley, pararemos"


"Ellos tienen sus guerras, Tebas, Rubiales y Florentino. Es su problema. Pero esto es un problema de todos nosotros, de los clubes en su conjunto, que podemos poner en riesgo...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Agente Coulson (16 Oct 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Pues no quiero ser pájaro de mal agüero, pero es el típico partido donde ellos vienen con el ojete apretado después del ridículo de no clasificarse para la champions, y saldrán a por todas porque saben que un triunfo en el Bernabéu es el mejor bálsamo para su que parroquia les perdone. De hecho, les hace más ilu que si ganan un título. Si ganan hoy, las portadas de los medios afines volverán a ser favorables, volverá el equipo a ser favorito para todo, y dirán que la champions este año está devaluada porque equipos históricos no están en ella ya, y que la europa league de esta temporada es tanto o más interesante.
> 
> O sea, que saldrán hiper-supe-rmega-motivados.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo con todo. Pero también creo que ellos llegan con muchas bajas en defensa y en un mal momento anímico. Y si no aprovechamos ahora para ganarles nos podemos arrepentir.


----------



## Agente Coulson (16 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los catalanes contamos con varias armas secretas de ventaja:
> 
> 
> 1 Somos independentistas
> ...



Todo dependerá de cómo esté el sespet


----------



## AntiComunist (16 Oct 2022)

esperemos que hoy gane el real


----------



## filets (16 Oct 2022)

Amenaza de huelga de los clubes de LaLiga


Este lunes será un día tenso para muchos equipos de LaLiga. Según el publica El Mundo, representantes de los clubes de Primera y Segunda división, 39 de los 42 que son en total, to




www.marca.com





Todos los clubes contra la Super Liga
Ojala se paralice la liga y ARDA TODO


----------



## xilebo (16 Oct 2022)

Y ya tenemos ONCE DEL REAL MADRID: *Lunin; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Tchouaméni, Kroos, Modric; Valverde, Vinicius y Benzema.*


----------



## _Suso_ (16 Oct 2022)

Ya se me ha puesto la gallina de piel


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

Sobretodo en hockey patines.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Oct 2022)

bueno pero no deja de ser el barsita


y de uropa li


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

El farsa nos va a apiolar


----------



## Narwhal (16 Oct 2022)

Aquí en los aledaños del Santuario con ambiente de concierto de Mocedades. Muuucho Panchito y turista con camisetas del farsa. Nostalgia de lo que era esto hace 25 años


----------



## vegahermosa (16 Oct 2022)

yo apuesto a que como todos los años nos echaremos la siesta y nos comeran la tostada los de la palanca.

por otra parte ayer no sabia que estaban los desnortados del chiringuito danzando en directo, me los encontre de chorra que me pongo un rato la television y el ruido ambiental era insufrible, si necesitan excusas para estar todos juntos y ponerse a gusto a yantar, alcohol y perico, pues me parece muy bien pero que no den tanto la nota.

y ademas cada vez que veo la television da igual la hora no hacen mas que anunciar condones y productos de folleteo, que en horario de adultos no me parece mal, pero coño que en medio del colacao a un crio le pongan toda esa parafernalia publicitaria en cualquier canal publico me chirria un huevo, vaya mundo que estamos dejando en españa. 

sin mas, que gane el madrid y si puede que les de una tunda y si nos ganan pues a aguantarnos el choteo hasta dentro de unas semanas que puede que terminen jugando con el betis.


----------



## Th89 (16 Oct 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Aquí en los aledaños del Santuario con ambiente de concierto de Mocedades. Muuucho Panchito y turista con camisetas del farsa. Nostalgia de lo que era esto hace 25 años



La media de edad de la grada rondará los 50 fácil. 

No esperes nada del público, van a ver una obra de teatro con un balón.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

Me voy al sofá. Escribo en el descanso y cuando acabe esto.

Hala Madrid.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> El farsa nos va a apiolar



es ustec un cizañas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Ya está la extractora con villa y el come cesped


----------



## NRW_Observer (16 Oct 2022)

Cuando ganéis 3 Champions seguidas nos avisas


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## NRW_Observer (16 Oct 2022)

Estos de DAZN van a full con él palancas. 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## The Replicant (16 Oct 2022)

NRW_Observer dijo:


> Estos de DAZN van a full con él palancas.



quitar el sonido y poner la COPE manda

taluecs


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> quitar el sonido y poner la COPE manda
> 
> taluecs



¿pero va sincronizado? porque alguna vez que lo he intentado llevan hasta 2 minutos de desfase


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> La media de edad de la grada rondará los 50 fácil.
> 
> No esperes nada del público, van a ver una obra de teatro con un balón.



en el momento que se sustituyeron muchas entradas de pie de los fondos para poner asientos fue el principio del fin de la animacion que conociamos.
el golpe de gracia y mas sonado fue retirar a los ultras, pero cambiar pie por asiento en las zonas de animacion me parece que fue una invitacion a cambiar el concepto de ver el futbol y sobre todo de animar.


----------



## _Suso_ (16 Oct 2022)

Yo creo que en la porra puse 5 a 1, si metemos 4 en vez de 5 tampoco pasa nada, ala Madrid


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Oct 2022)

si : como esta pasada liga


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me voy al sofá. Escribo en el descanso y cuando acabe esto.
> 
> Hala Madrid.



Yo ya estoy tumbado en el sofá 

Me pide un amigo enlaces, a ver si hay algún alma caritativa


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

5 nigros + benzema
palmamos


----------



## Ritalapollera (16 Oct 2022)

El far$a jamás ha ganado nada, lo ganan los árbitros.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Teneis que empatar


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Oct 2022)

hay enlace?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Vinicius es un poco como que subnormal a veces.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> hay enlace?



En español (Liga y ESPN) se caen.
En inglés y alemán los que quieras, en los lugares habituales


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> hay enlace?





Spoiler: cacaolat






https://www.freesport.info/watch/5.php


----------



## fachacine (16 Oct 2022)

Vamos a por el puto Barsa


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vinicius es un poco como que subnormal a veces.



Si no sangra no le pitan nada. Es como Neymar.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Oct 2022)

como vamos de posesió?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Joder el lunin ese es más malo que el hambre


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

Veo a la puta Far$a bastante más enteros de lo que esperaba...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Oct 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Veo a la puta Far$a bastante más enteros de lo que esperaba...



se están jugando la tenporada. a la fuerza ahorcan amego


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

Vinicius espesito, me desespera el hijoputa


----------



## optimistic1985 (16 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> Spoiler: cacaolat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No funciona


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

ooeoeoeoeoeee


----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Oct 2022)

Ver a Chuame y Pedri al lado da risa pena, parece un ventrilocuo y su muñeco

AMEGOOOOOOOLLLLL


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> se están jugando la tenporada. a la fuerza ahorcan amego



Lo de hoy es importante pero no es una final como el otro día contra el Inter, y mira si la cagaron los muy parguelas


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## filets (16 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

BENZEMA


----------



## fachacine (16 Oct 2022)

Goooool amegoooooo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Rociada!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Th89 (16 Oct 2022)

Gaaaaaal


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

Sihhhh, Goooool


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

*AVRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC*


----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Oct 2022)

VINI QUIERE UNA MANITA


----------



## 11kjuan (16 Oct 2022)

Señores, por favor lean esto es muy urgente.

Vengo de un futuro distópico muy próximo donde los gobiernos han cerrado los portales para ver fútbol online como consecuencia de que Floper y sus esbirros periodistas catalanes están gobernando con mano de hierro.

Resulta que necesito ver el clásico de octubre del año 2022. Si no lo veo las consecuencias pueden ser devastadoras para vuestra línea del tiempo.

Por favor que alguien me ponga un enlace.
Que la fuerza de Don Santiago Bernabéu os guíe en estos tiempos tan oscuros.

Ni os imagináis cómo estamos flipando en esta realidad


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2022)

Es rapidísimo Vinicius,y además la conduce bien a toda hostia,ese gol es prácticamente suyo...


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Oct 2022)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Vinicius espesito, me desespera el hijoputa



Por favor man,si espeso o no es el principal arma del Madrid en ataque,todo pasa por el...


----------



## barullo (16 Oct 2022)

Mira que el rechace se puede ir a Albacete, pero no, va para el que te cuento

Luego son los demás los que tienen suerte ellos son el adn


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Señores, por favor lean esto es muy urgente.
> 
> Vengo de un futuro distópico muy próximo donde los gobiernos han cerrado los portales para ver fútbol online como consecuencia de que Floper y sus esbirros periodistas catalanes están gobernando con mano de hierro.
> 
> ...



VPN+ROJADIRECTA AMEGO


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Mira que el rechace se puede ir a Albacete, pero no, va para el que te cuento
> 
> Luego son los demás los que tienen suerte ellos son el adn



Es suerte pero no es suerte,a ver en el Atleti quien te puede hacer una conducción como esa de Vinicius...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Mira que el rechace se puede ir a Albacete, pero no, va para el que te cuento
> 
> Luego son los demás los que tienen suerte ellos son el adn



Ya están los de siempre con la lloriquera... qué manera de sufrir...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

La lógica dice que si el Inter les mete 3 el Madrid debería meterles 6


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Oct 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> No funciona



A MI ME VA

PRUEBA ESTAS A ver



Spoiler: posesio









Real Madrid vs Barcelona - SPORTSPELLZ


Live Stream You are currently watching today’s game(s) live stream online in hd. We facilitate you with every Live free stream in stunning high definition. X



sportspellz.com









Real Madrid vs FC Barcelona - MatchTime


let engine = new p2pml.hlsjs.Engine({segments: {swarmId: "laliga"},loader: {httpUseRanges:true, WaitForTracker: true, WaitForTrackerCounter:3000}}); var



matchtime.co


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

Que mal me ha ido el acestream. 
ya di con un enlace estable


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Oct 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Lo de hoy es importante pero no es una final como el otro día contra el Inter, y mira si la cagaron los muy parguelas



creo que no me ha cogido la ironia...


----------



## barullo (16 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es suerte pero no es suerte,a ver en el Atleti quien te puede hacer una conducción como esa de Vinicius...



Eso es una puta lotería y lo sabéis de sobra, pero oye que sin suerte no se hace nada en la vida y hay que tenerla para triunfar


----------



## 11kjuan (16 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> A MI ME VA
> 
> PRUEBA ESTAS A ver
> 
> ...



Que la fuerza de Don Juan Padros, de Don Santiago Bernabéu, del jugador N 12 y aquellos que hicieron grande al Real Madrid esté con usted.

Ojalá pudiera obsequiarle con una taza del real Madrid regalada con el diario As


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Madre mía el mendi y sus troleadas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Hay que machacar a esta gentuza.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Oct 2022)

No quiero venirme arriba chicos pero creo que vamos ganando la posesió


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Buah el Barcelona como el Madrid quiera se va muy rociado eh


----------



## pepetemete (16 Oct 2022)

Partido aburridísimo, lo único bueno por el momento, el resultado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Eso es una puta lotería y lo sabéis de sobra, pero oye que sin suerte no se hace nada en la vida y hay que tenerla para triunfar



Suerte, claro que sí, cada vez te pareces más a Manero.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Eso es una puta lotería y lo sabéis de sobra, pero oye que sin suerte no se hace nada en la vida y hay que tenerla para triunfar



Suerte en el rechace si,pero necesitas un jugador capaz de plantarse en el área de esa manera para buscarla,a otro más lento directamente le tapan los defensas antes de poder tirar y ya no hay suerte que valga.


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

Porque el Madric ha decidido no tener 9, pero metes a un 9 decente entre esos dos centrales enanos y blanditos y can 7 goles...


----------



## Salsa_rosa (16 Oct 2022)

Algún enlace to wappo???


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

Da asco escuchar dazn. Un argentino!! Por favor!!


----------



## Th89 (16 Oct 2022)

Típico momento del partido en el que subes de marcha y te los comes.

Si fuera al revés nos clavaban 3.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Oct 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Porque el Madric ha decidido no tener 9, pero metes a un 9 decente entre esos dos centrales enanos y blanditos y can 7 goles...



Metemos a Antonio y a campeonar


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Partido aburridísimo, lo único bueno por el momento, el resultado



Y da gracias estando Benzema como está.


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Eso es una puta lotería y lo sabéis de sobra, pero oye que sin suerte no se hace nada en la vida y hay que tenerla para triunfar



Se entiende que quieres decir que hay un jugadón de 50 metros que no está a la altura de muchos y luego un paradón, para que termine marcando el delantero que se encuentra en el sitio oportuno para marca...

Por cierto, ¿cómo va la amortización de los 120 kilos de Yuau?


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Metemos a Antonio y a campeonar



Sí, saquemos al TARADO...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Que bien remata jodorosky


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Nos estamos durmiendo y llegan hasta el área pequeña.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

Lunin que miedo da


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Coño, que les dejamos meterse en el área como Pedro por su casa.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

El campo resbala


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

Lo estamos pasando mal.


----------



## barullo (16 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Suerte en el rechace si,pero necesitas un jugador capaz de plantarse en el área de esa manera para buscarla,a otro más lento directamente le tapan los defensas antes de poder tirar y ya no hay suerte que valga.



Que no teneis potra que no...

Mira ahora Lewandowski a puerta vacia la que falla

Si eso no es potra pues ya me contaras


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Lunin que miedo da



pero es un rubito eslavicsummer muy petable
no homoc


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que bien remata jodorosky



Es la veteranía.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> pero es un rubito eslavicsummer muy petable
> no homoc



Visto así, sí


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

Levandowki tocadooooo!!!


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Oct 2022)

qué pasa están troleando? saca el madrid y balon para el palancas


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Lewandowsky is down...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

Me cago en la puta, es abrirme una birra y comenzar la cagalera del Madrit...


----------



## 11kjuan (16 Oct 2022)

Alguien sabe porque el portero ucraniano ese no está luchando en la guerra en vez de atajando balones ?

Es muy malo, pero que muy malo.

No recuerdo unas sensaciones tan malas en un portero desde la época de Bizarri


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Y os lo decía, el lunin ese es un paquete


----------



## pepetemete (16 Oct 2022)

Falta juego creativo en los que se supone dos de los mejores equipos del mundo.

De un tiempo a esta parte se me quitan las ganas de ver los partidos.

Perdón por la nota negativa, pero ahora me divierto viendo partidos de juniors, alevines, etc.. (NO PEDO)


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Vini piscinas...


----------



## Th89 (16 Oct 2022)

Los comentaristas son vomitivos.

Estoy por ponerme un stream ruso o algo.


----------



## artemis (16 Oct 2022)

Simula Vini simula


----------



## fachacine (16 Oct 2022)

Hoy Valverde está tímido


----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Oct 2022)

Les estamos jugando como si fueran un elche de la vida y yo quiero destrucción culerda


----------



## pepetemete (16 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Los comentaristas son vomitivos.
> 
> Estoy por ponerme un stream ruso o algo.



Ponte el chiringuito y así ya vomitas directamente.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Oct 2022)

Partido repe, meten un gol y a dormir, siempre la misma historia.


----------



## Th89 (16 Oct 2022)

Vamooooooos


----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Oct 2022)

URIGUASHOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Joder que golazo


----------



## fachacine (16 Oct 2022)

Jajaja toma pajarito. Ellos que sigan con la posesión


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

*golasoooooooooooooooooooooooooo*
*

*
*AVREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## pepetemete (16 Oct 2022)

La chavineta directa a la chatarrería.


----------



## barullo (16 Oct 2022)

Ese sí es un gol futbolero coño


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

Juarrrtrrlllll


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Oct 2022)

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2022)

Menudo cañón tiene Valverde (no hablo de la entrepierna,que todo se malinterpreta)


----------



## spam (16 Oct 2022)

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Oct 2022)

El cañón uruguayo.


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Otro Error CRUEL.

JAJAJAJA

VAMOS 



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Octubrista (16 Oct 2022)

Vi a Valverde y vi el gol.

Y pensar que estuvo en el Depor cedido en 1a y ese año no jugó y se fue a 2a...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

2-0 sin hacer NADA, solo aprovechando sus errores. Que sigan con su táctica de mierda.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

Dios, ufffff ahora se puede respirar algo 
Pura anaiedad


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

Pique calentando.


----------



## barullo (16 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Hoy Valverde está tímido



Como adivino y analista no tienes precio rascanalgas


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (16 Oct 2022)

El Barcelona tiene un serio problema en defensa.


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 2-0 sin hacer NADA, solo aprovechando sus errores. Que sigan con su táctica de mierda.



El fútbol es CRUEL verdad Xabi?



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Lunis las deja todas muertas joder.


----------



## Octubrista (16 Oct 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> La chavineta directa a la chatarrería.



Ya puede Xavi regresar a la democracia qatari.


----------



## Sanctis (16 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y os lo decía, el lunin ese es un paquete



Es lo que tiene tener a un portero que lleva eones en el Madrid y prácticamente no ha jugado un puto partido.

Un futbolista que no juega en años se pudre.

El Madrid ha tirado de Courtois hasta la saciedad, huyendo del agobiante dilema Navas/Casillas y Navas/Courtois.

De forma en que como te falle 3 o 4 partidos por lesión te puede costar un trofeo.


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Barcelona tiene un serio problema en defensa.



Hoy?

SIEMPRE.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (16 Oct 2022)

El césped del Bernabéu está fatal haha


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Bueno a ver que esto se esta yendo de la manos, *teneis que empatar, no ganar...*


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

Valverde físicamente es una cosa salvaje. Vaya animal.


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ya puede Xavi regresar a la democracia qatari.



Yo creo que laporta le deporta.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Salsa_rosa (16 Oct 2022)

Enlaces ploccs


----------



## barullo (16 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 2-0 sin hacer NADA, solo aprovechando sus errores. Que sigan con su táctica de mierda.



Se llama jugar a la contra

Y si lo hace el Aleti según tú es una mierda...está escrito


----------



## Octubrista (16 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 2-0 sin hacer NADA, solo aprovechando sus errores. Que sigan con su táctica de mierda.



Corriendo hacia atrás, el Barça es como un equipo de casados barrigones. Y eso que Piqué no está, estará haciendo un Twitch o un YouTube desde el banquillo.


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Corriendo hacia atrás, el Barça es como un equipo de casados barrigones. Y eso que Piqué no está, estará haciendo un Twitch o un YouTube desde el banquillo.



Hoy es un partido para sacar a, la piqué.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Barcelona tiene un serio problema en defensa.



Sí, el problema es que 3 de los 4 jugadores que tiene en defensa no son físicamente unos deportistas de élite. Solo el moreno de la izquierda tiene nivel para defender a gente que no sea minusválida.

Si tuviéramos un 9 top...


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2022)

Raphinha me recuerda a Di María pero en moreno y diestro...alocado,con buen tiro...


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

El Madrit está imparabla.


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Sí, el problema es que 3 de los 4 jugadores que tiene en defensa no son físicamente unos deportistas de élite. Solo el moreno de la izquierda tiene nivel para defender a gente que no sea minusválida.
> 
> Si tuviéramos un 9 top...



Al trote el Madrid les esta pasando por encima, al trote.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (16 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Barcelona tiene un serio problema en defensa.



Todos van a por Vinicius. Le tienen pánico. Coge el balón y se le acercan tres. De esa manera dejan desmarcados a otros. Mendy, Tchouameni, Benzema, Valverde, todos desmarcados en la jugada del segundo gol.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Oct 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Enlaces ploccs





Spoiler: rociadas









Real Madrid vs FC Barcelona - MatchTime


let engine = new p2pml.hlsjs.Engine({segments: {swarmId: "laliga"},loader: {httpUseRanges:true, WaitForTracker: true, WaitForTrackerCounter:3000}}); var



matchtime.co


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (16 Oct 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Hoy?
> 
> SIEMPRE.
> 
> ...



No siempre, si juntas a Balde, Eric Garcia y Sergi Roberto pasa esto, 2-0


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Barcelona tiene un serio problema en defensa.



Es que los catalanes semos asin según el Chavi.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

El lewandowsky lo debe estar flipando...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Se llama jugar a la contra
> 
> Y si lo hace el Aleti según tú es una mierda...está escrito



Lo que hace el patético no tiene nada que ver con esto. Ance está usando la táctica de la Italia que él conoció. Lo que hacéis vosotros es dormir a las vacas y vuestro objetivo es el 0-0 desde el segundo 1.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (16 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> Spoiler: rociadas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me fueye bien. Se para, va, se para y no es LAIB. Va con minutocs de retardoc.


----------



## JimTonic (16 Oct 2022)

Quieren entrar por el centro en un sitio de nde están mkilitaao, alaba y chimeni, es de locos


----------



## treblinca (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo que hace el patético no tiene nada que ver con esto. Ance está usando la táctica de la Italia que él conoció. Lo que hacéis vosotros es dormir a las vacas y vuestro objetivo es el 0-0 desde el segundo 1.



Jajajajaja.

Y el cholo el mejor pagado.

Manda cojones.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JimTonic (16 Oct 2022)

Sin nadie que fije la defensa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Todos van a por Vinicius. Le tienen pánico. Coge el balón y se le acercan tres. De esa manera dejan desmarcados a otros. Mendy, Tchouameni, Benzema, Valverde, todos desmarcados en la jugada del segundo gol.



Eso es lo que Barullo llama "suerte". Si vas con 2-3 jugadores a por Vini, dejas a 1-2 del Madrí libres.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

No sale Adama?


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Al trote el Madrid les esta pasando por encima, al trote.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Yo me estoy cabreando con Aurelio, que está jugando como si estuviera echando una pachanga en la siesta en su pueblo de Mali...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Oct 2022)

Yo despues del cuarto metia a panzard


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Oct 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> No me fueye bien. Se para, va, se para y no es LAIB. Va con minutocs de retardoc.



con retraso vamos todos aquí amego, si no estaríamos en ForoRubitosSummers


https://www.freesport.info/watch/5.php


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Y con Eric y Busi vamos al Mundial. Madre de dios.


----------



## Silluzollope (16 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Se llama jugar a la contra
> 
> Y si lo hace el Aleti según tú es una mierda...está escrito



El Atleti no juega a la contra, el atleti va 0-0 en casa con el brujas y mete un centrocampista en vez de un delantero.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Oct 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo me estoy cabreando con Aurelio, que está jugando como si estuviera echando una pachanga en la siesta en su pueblo de Mali...



No se motiva con los blanquitos enanos estos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Jajajajaja, y ponen el anuncio del FIFA con Joao haciendo cosas que no ha hecho en su vida.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Oct 2022)

¿VAn a seguir en el segundo tiempo al trote y dándole la pelota al palancas?


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No sale Adama?



Está haciendo press banca en el vestuario, enseguida sale...


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Empatad cabrones....


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

Llegar y pum.

Y ya está.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿VAn a seguir en el segundo tiempo al trote y dándole la pelota al palancas?



Si haciendo nada vamos 2-0, imagínate en la segunda parte.


----------



## filets (16 Oct 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Está haciendo press banca en el vestuario, enseguida sale...



se esta poniendo aceite


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> No se motiva con los blanquitos enanos estos



Hay que llevarlo en el descanso a Las Ventas y dejarlo solo con un morlaco, a ver si se despierta...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Está haciendo press banca en el vestuario, enseguida sale...



¿No estaba en Memphis?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder el lunin ese es más malo que el hambre



Habia que decirlo y se ha dicho. 
Cuando se ha puesto a hacer trotar con la bola y casi se la rebaña el palizoski senti deseos de enviarlo al frente.


----------



## Wasi (16 Oct 2022)

No está bien el sespet, otro partido amañado para el Madric

Todo lo que no sea meterle 5 a esta gentuza, poco me parece


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Oct 2022)

Racionalmente, nos convendría un resultado no muy escandaloso, pero el cuerpo me pide sangre...


----------



## barullo (16 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Quieren entrar por el centro en un sitio de nde están mkilitaao, alaba y chimeni, es de locos



Y ademas despacito...asi no se puede

Si le metes velocidad al pase y desmarque se puede, pero a ver quién coño se desmarca si no pasan rápido


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## NRW_Observer (16 Oct 2022)

Venga, dilo sin llorar anda


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

El Madrid es a veces el Milán de Ancelloti y a veces la Juve de Lippi.

Entre esos dos anda el estilo.

Resultadismo o muerte.

Fvck Barza.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Mira que el rechace se puede ir a Albacete, pero no, va para el que te cuento
> 
> Luego son los demás los que tienen suerte ellos son el adn



El balon es madridista....

Ahora en serio, un poco de suerte ha habido, pero tambien se busca


----------



## Octubrista (16 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder el lunin ese es más malo que el hambre



Pues Curtois parece que está muy exigido como para recuperarse pronto:


----------



## Th89 (16 Oct 2022)

Hoy es día para meterles un correctivo guapo si hubiera un mínimo de mala hostia y amor propio.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

Vinicius debería ayudar un pelin más a Mendy. Casi todo el peligro del Barcelona ha llegado por esa banda derecha. El resto bien, los primeros 20 minutos mejor, luego bloque quizás un poco "demasiado bajo" y hemos aprovechado la única en la que hemos salido (Y con un rebote).

Si la segunda parte es como el final de la primera, aun hay que bregar.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Oct 2022)

resumen primer tiempo :

- el barssa ganando claramente en la posesión, que es lo que importa
- el madrid defendiendo regular, ocupando mal los espacios y dejando a los blaogranas entrar casi hasta el área como si tal cosa
- la anécdota : real madrid 2 barssa 0


----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Oct 2022)

Me encantaria escuchar la xavineta del descanso


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> El Madrid es a veces el Milán de Ancelloti y a veces la Juve de Lippi.
> 
> Entre esos dos anda el estilo.
> 
> ...



No puedo estar más de acuerdo. Tengo escrito hace tiempo que el Madrid es puro lippismo.



Scardanelli dijo:


> @ccc esta Champions es la cumbre del LIPPISMO. Creo que voy a pedir que vuelva ZIZOU.





Scardanelli dijo:


> OTROSÍ DIGO, Lippi es el mejor entrenador de la historia del Madrid en cuanto a títulos.


----------



## filets (16 Oct 2022)

Sexto clasico de Hazard
CERO minutos


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Análisis del partido en función de lo que pase:
> 
> - Gana el Barcelona bajo cualquier circustancia: Merecidísima victoria, que podría haber sido más holgada.
> - Empate: El Barcelona mereció más debido a su buen juego.
> ...



Recordemos.


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Sexto clasico de Hazard
> CERO minutos



No nos jodas la fiesta...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Oct 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> La chavineta directa a la chatarrería.



Como escuche a pepe herrero, xavi sera hombre de club, pero el club esta dejando de ser de xavi.


----------



## Roedr (16 Oct 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Me encantaria escuchar la xavineta del descanso



El césped está fatal. Así es imposible.


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿No estaba en Memphis?



Esa no me la sé.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Esa no me la sé.



Santi Aldama


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Ahora que en la segunda parte salga igual el Madrid.

Que no se amariconen como suelen hacer. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Queremos a Ferran y a Piqué.


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

5 jugadores del Barsa calentando,pero ni rastro de pique!
Son unos cabrones.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El césped está fatal. Así es imposible.



Estig indignat


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> resumen primer tiempo :
> 
> - el barssa ganando claramente en la posesión, que es lo que importa
> - el madrid defendiendo regular, ocupando mal los espacios y dejando a los blaogranas entrar casi hasta el área como si tal cosa
> - la anécdota : real madrid 2 barssa 0



Todo el mundo contento.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Racionalmente, nos convendría un resultado no muy escandaloso, pero el cuerpo me pide sangre...



Yo soy muy fan del dicho: no te mueras nunca, siempre enfermo...asi prefiero al barsa


----------



## Octubrista (16 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Sexto clasico de Hazard
> CERO minutos



Hazard es el típico jugador que consigue Laporta con sus palancas, de los que ya han jugado sus mejores 100 partidos.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> 5 jugadores del Barsa calentando,pero ni rastro de pique!
> Son unos cabrones.



Podria haber un duelo en la cima piqué vs panzard y las pizarras nos lo van a sustraer


----------



## Octubrista (16 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Todo el mundo contento.



Iban al 50%-50% de posesión, en las oficinas del Barcelona y sus mass media, les parecerá un éxito, todos contentos.


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Santi Aldama



Es que yo soy más de críquet...


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (16 Oct 2022)

Hay que rematarles.Espero que el abuelo les recuerde la humillación del año pasado.A la contra podemos hacer sangre.A eso hemos venido hoy sacrificando una siesta


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> No puedo estar más de acuerdo. Tengo escrito hace tiempo que el Madrid es puro lippismo.



Cualquiera lo reconoce en sus tiempos de giocattore.







Italia está de capa caída en fútbol de clubes pero las últimas 5 del Madrid las han ganado ellos.


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

Sin cambios.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

Benzema sonriendo. Dos meses sin verle así


----------



## pr0orz1337 (16 Oct 2022)

Deben estar echando de menos a Valverde.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Qué diferencia la cara de Javier con la del año pasado.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Hay que rematarles.Espero que el abuelo les recuerde la humillación del año pasado.A la contra podemos hacer sangre.A eso hemos venido hoy sacrificando una siesta



Yo sacrificaba un cordero si hace falta. Por Karim y por el Madrid


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Habéis visto lo que van a hacer, ¿no? Balonazos.


----------



## Roedr (16 Oct 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



Es que siempre tuvo buen césped.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

Lunin, mecagüendios


----------



## pr0orz1337 (16 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es que siempre tuvo buen césped.



Las derrotas de Xavi dan más catalanitat, seny, i valors. 

Perder de la mano de un técnico con 8 apellidos catalanes >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 6 clásicos de 6, invicto con un técnico mesetario.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Modric está lento.


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Cualquiera lo reconoce en sus tiempos de giocattore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zidane es una copia absoluta de Lippi. Es su referente. Y Ancelotti es similar, pero con la inercia del Madrid de Zidane-Lippi se esforzó en mantener lo bueno. Y no es solo defender bien, son muchas otras cosas.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

Guti, vete a tomar por el culo majo. “Se le ve más cómoda al barsa este segundo tiempo”


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Modric está lento.



Lo contrario sería para llamar a un exorcista...


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

Os digo que Valverde sería una BESTIA de 9.

Con esa potencia, velocidad y disparo podría ser el rival de Haaland de la próxima década. Los dos son bestias físicas jugando contra niños.

Es muy buen centrocampista de mucho trabajo velocidad recuperación subida vale en cualquier sitio hasta de extremo, pero de 9 marcaría en todos los partidos 2 goles si le insistes en que lo haga. Estas bestias físicas como él y Haaland o Cristiano o Mbappe se mean en todos los demás porque son superdotados físicos de nacimiento.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

Hay que clavar dos más. 
Es el momento.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

Gooooooooool


----------



## Forenski (16 Oct 2022)

El verdadero " negro" del Madrid es Fede Valverde. Una máquina.


----------



## Th89 (16 Oct 2022)

Joderrrr


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2022)

No ponen líneas en la tele ni nada?


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

Joder, offsife


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Este far$a no es rival para nadie.


----------



## Silluzollope (16 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No ponen líneas en la tele ni nada?



Las tira roures, nos da lo mismo que las pongan o no…


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2022)

El Madrid está mostrando superioridad ahora...


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Trankilos, que entra el Ferran


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

3 cambios a la vez de xavi??


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Cuidado con GAVI que ese pega.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No ponen líneas en la tele ni nada?



Ahi las tienes, trazadas arbitrariamente, como siempre


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2022)

Si sale Rudiger va a explotar la grada...


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

pero si el farsa va andando


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si sale Rudiger va a explotar la grada...



Pues sería un detalle. El Bernabeu tiene un nuevo héroe.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Oct 2022)

Llegan frodo sam y pippin


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> pero si el farsa va andando



Para ellos es muy buen resultado, van ganando en posesió y valors.


----------



## fachacine (16 Oct 2022)

Joder Benzemá no está bien


----------



## Th89 (16 Oct 2022)

Muy bien Mendyngo, enseñando la matrícula al cuerpoescombro.


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Zidane es una copia absoluta de Lippi. Es su referente. Y Ancelotti es similar, pero con la inercia del Madrid de Zidane-Lippi se esforzó en mantener lo bueno. Y no es solo defender bien, son muchas otras cosas.



Por eso digo que el Madrid está entre el Milan de Carlo y la Juve.

Ese Milan tenía a Pirlo de 5 manejando todo que era un virtuoso no un negro currante resistente, con Seedorf y Gattuso que eran los currantes de menos nivel técnico. y delante tenía a un Kaká que era como Valverde, una potencia y velocidad de campeón del Grand National. Ese Milán tenía más recursos, era más vistoso y variado que la industrial currante y defensiva Juve de Lippi.


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

Calderé debería llegar una amarilla al menos, pero como es enano y con cara de cretino no se lleva las que merece...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

El gavi ese es tontísimo


----------



## Silluzollope (16 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Cuidado con GAVI que ese pega.



El hijo de puta ya lleva dos en 3 minutos.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

Alaba es muy puto amo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Hemos perdido compañeros, ha salido Ferrán.


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hemos perdido compañeros, ha salido Ferrán.



Miedo tengo miedo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

*BIEN VINI*


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

Tengo puesto el Chiringuito inside por detrás, y las caras de Lobobo Cacarrasco y de Pota Jordi son un puto poema


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Joder que tostón, estos no tiene nada que ver con los de la era mou Guardiola, debían de llevar chaska de la hostia.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Sale Kessie, este reparte...


----------



## calzonazos (16 Oct 2022)

capaz de salir xavi y que diga que el resultado es impostor


----------



## Octubrista (16 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que tostón, estos no tiene nada que ver con los de la era mou Guardiola, debían de llevar chaska de la hostia.



¿Nadie tiene un enlace para el Liverpool-City que empieza ahora?

A ver si hay suerte también...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Sale Kessie, este reparte...



Buah el kessi lokoh remontada


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

Increíble partido de Kroos y Modric.
Nunca pensé que a estas alturas de la película pudieran pasear la polla por un campo de esta manera.


----------



## Chichimango (16 Oct 2022)

Ahora por bocachancla irá el Barça y meterá un golito, pero el Madrid es el puto amo en partidos grandes, maneja los tiempos como nadie, se nota toda la experiencia que tienen los Modric, Kroos, Benzema etc. Y la solidez de los centrales y de Chumi.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

No recuerdo a Luni parando nada.


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Calderé debería llegar una amarilla al menos, pero como es enano y con cara de cretino no se lleva las que merece...



¿A quién llamáis Calderé? Yo no conozco a la mitad del Barsa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Jajaja el dembele, a pasado como de comer mierda de ferran


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que tostón, estos no tiene nada que ver con los de la era mou Guardiola, debían de llevar chaska de la hostia.



Aún quda media hora


----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Oct 2022)

Ha entrado el jessé negro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Buah entra el golden boy


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿A quién llamáis Calderé? Yo no conozco a la mitad del Barsa.



Gavi...


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

penaltazo


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Lewandowsky piscinas... Eso ha aprendido en el barsa...


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

ens roben


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Ya tiene excusa Xabi.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Joder el jodorosky fingiendo penalty


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Tarjeta para Lewandowski joder.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

vámonos dice el yota yordi


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

Teatroski


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2022)

Le ha dejado un buen recado Modric ahí,esa ha sido a propósito


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

Qué sinvergüenza, Alba Y Calderé sin tarjeta y saca una a Modric.... HIIIIIIIJO DE PUTA


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Le ha dejado un buen recado Modric ahí,esa ha sido a propósito



falta de veterano


----------



## Chichimango (16 Oct 2022)

Amarillas para Vini y para Modric, y el canijo ese del Barça haciendo lo que le sale del nabo.


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Gavi...



¿Por qué le llamáis Calderé, es hijo del ex jugador del Barsa que se llamaba así?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Bueno, vamos a sacar a los mamadous y a meter piernas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

No es partido para Minga.


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿Por qué le llamáis Calderé, es hijo del ex jugador del Barsa que se llamaba así?



Caldere el de los calcetines bajados.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Oct 2022)

Hoy cobra Gavi, y no me refiero a que haya apostado por victoria del Madrí


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Oct 2022)

la violencia madridista debe frenarse!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Casi nos la clava Anfu.


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Muy fallon chumino.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿Por qué le llamáis Calderé, es hijo del ex jugador del Barsa que se llamaba así?



Porque es un CERDO HIJO DE PUTA.


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Entra indio loco camavinga.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Schenker (16 Oct 2022)

Pues que marque lewandoski y que gane el Madrid pidiendo la hora, que jode más. 
Y así ganó yo la porra


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

¿Qué os parece Lunin?


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Ya tiene excusa Xabi.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



El Chavi nunca criticaría a los arbitros tienen un trabajo muy difisil.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Es que vosotros imaginaos este Madrid más oñeku y massana, otros 10 años de dominar europa


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> El Chavi nunca criticaría a los arbitros tienen un trabajo muy difisil.



Y cruel. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

El cambio claro es Benzema, está reventadísimo...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

Bien la defensa


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

estoy hasta los cojones ya del partido, luego que si no se enganchan los jóvenes


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Puto cerdo el gavi. 

Este tenía ya que estar en la puta calle. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2022)

El enano ha salido revolucionado


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

Vaya entrada de roja ha hecho el hijo de puta... ni el mejor Goiko...


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Amarilla y colleja a Gavi...


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

Yo cada vez que me acuerdo del chulomierda de Ramos me entra la risa, se debe estar arrepintiendo cada día de su vida de cani subnormal que quiso chulear a Florentino y al Madrid presionando con el mierdas de Cristóbal Soria para que le firmaran dos años un pastonazo indecente.

Menuda defensa buena que tenemos sin chulos canis como él.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

Es importante ganar hoy, y eliminar la ventaja de la diferencia de goles de la puta Far$a.
Hoy son 4 puntos


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Ferran, 60 minolles...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El cambio claro es Benzema, está reventadísimo...



Lleva un tiempo muy mal fisicamente


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

Hace frío en madrid


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2022)

A que tiran el partido estos hijos de puta


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ferran, 60 minolles...



Marco el matado.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Es importante ganar hoy, y eliminar la ventaja de la diferencia de goles de la puta Far$a.
> Hoy son 4 puntos



Podreis quitarles a los Lazis 3 puntos y el golaverage, pero jamas les quitareis la pusesió y el valors.


----------



## Th89 (16 Oct 2022)

Estaba cantado


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

Mierrrrrda


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ferran, 60 minolles...



Mecaguendios


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Sii joder siii gol del killer Ferrán!!! Comienzan las noches mágicas catalanas!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Ahí está. No podemos mangonear tanto joder.


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

Buena cagada de Carvajal, ya se ha puesto el gorro de payaso...


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A que tiran el partido estos hijos de puta



Se acomoda ya lo dije.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2022)

Joder,obiwan la ha clavado con sus comentarios mordaces,gol cocinado entre Ansu y Ferrán


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Oct 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece Lunin?



A mi me transmite intranquilidad. De no ser porque lleva años aqui diria que es un guiño de Florencio a los amos del mundo.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

A POR EL EMPATE


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

Ésa Cutuá la tapa


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lleva un tiempo muy mal fisicamente



Lo de no tomar de decisiones de Carletto es salvaje... parece Rajoy...


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Oct 2022)

OJala empaten , que manera de regalar el balón al palancas todo el rato, al portero y pelotazo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Oct 2022)

Llevan con esa mierda de balones al portero y pelotazo mucho tiempo, y siguen y siguen y siguen. Hasta los cojones de jugar con la calculadora y la misma mierda.


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

2-1 y penalti a Teatrokski, tenemos Chavi para rato.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,obiwan la ha clavado con sus comentarios mordaces,gol cocinado entre Ansu y Ferrán


----------



## Señor Moscoso (16 Oct 2022)

50 millones bien invertidos piensa el catalufo medio


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

Que no sabe jugar con los pies Lunin hostias


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

empate pactado desde la semana pasada


----------



## Ritalapollera (16 Oct 2022)

El equipo del régimen tiene que ganar sí o sí. Cuántas rojas le han perdonado al HDLGP de gavi???

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

Antonioooo


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

eL HOMBRE DE LA MASCARA, TATAANNN


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Que el Madrid se acomoda si va ganando.

Lo sabemos todos.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Me voy a cagar en sus muertos como nos empaten.


----------



## Octubrista (16 Oct 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> 2-1 y penalti a Teatrokski, tenemos Chavi para rato.



Y malas caras entre Xavi y las vacas sagradas también aseguradas.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

Qué vergüenza la defensa


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Se trasga la magedia...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Venga Antonio, a romperle la crisma a Gavi.


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> El equipo del régimen tiene que ganar sí o sí. Cuántas rojas le han perdonado al HDLGP de gavi???
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Gavi tenía que estar hace tiempo en la calle.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Se trasga la magedia...



Te estás mojando.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Oct 2022)

Que sigan, al portero y patadón, gran táctica.


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

Ostia sale JÚDIGAAA


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Estamos jodidos con ausencio


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Penalty joder, le ha barrido.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Oct 2022)

Que grande es la porteria blanca cuando esta Lunin


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Penalty joder, le ha barrido.



Yo creo que es penalti 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Pisotón clarísimo.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

Joder, con la mamada que llevo estos minutos no me vienen nada bien para la salud


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

Var


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2022)

Uy,va a pitar el penalti...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Es que se veía muy claro que le había trabado.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Penalty NO qye teneis que empatar cavrones...


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

nada nada sigan sigan


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Joder, con la mamada que llevo estos minutos no me vienen nada bien para la salud



A largo plazo viene bien, tenemos Chavi para rato.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

A tomar por culo.


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Penalti 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Octubrista (16 Oct 2022)

Penalti je, je, pisoteado


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2022)

Menos mal porque daba miedo este final


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

Penalti


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

Penalllllll!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

2º fallo grave de Eric que cuesta otro gol.


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Se acabó, el fútbol es CRUEL 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (16 Oct 2022)

Que merengon es Eric Garcia, es insultante


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Rociadas madrileñas!!!!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

ALE, UN POLLÓN BIEN GOSTOSO PARA LOS HDP DE COMENTARISTSA DE DAZON O COMO MIEDAS SE ESCRIBAN


----------



## Th89 (16 Oct 2022)

A mamarla culerdos.


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

QUÉ PUTA BESTIA es Valverde joder, es que yo pagaría la entrada con gusto solo por verle correrse el campo entero en segundos. No hemos visto nunca nada igual en el Bernabéu.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

Sí, joder!!!!!


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

Menudo chorreo del Madrid al Barca.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Amarilla al canibal de Kessie...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Los Manero y compañia tendrán espuma en la boca ahora.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Oct 2022)

Y el baló de oro Kaiser García da la victoria.


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

*XAVI: "LO HABIAMOSSS HABLADOOOOOO"  *


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (16 Oct 2022)

Partido regular del Madrid, que su mayor pegada camufla.


----------



## Octubrista (16 Oct 2022)

El 3-1 es justo, quizá generoso con el Barça.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Oct 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> QUÉ PUTA BESTIA es Valverde joder, es que yo pagaría la entrada con gusto solo por verle correrse el campo entero en segundos. No hemos visto nunca nada igual en el Bernabéu.



Hace mucha pupita cuando arranca con esa zancada...


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

Está claro que con el VAR se acabaron las ligas del Barca.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Partido regular del Madrid, que su mayor pegada camufla.



No ha sido bueno.

Fue efectivo.

Pero cuidado.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

Lideres! y "XAVIII QUEDATEEEE;QUEDATEEEEE"


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Javi quédate, javi quédat, Jaaaaaavi quedateeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

xabi quedate!! Xabi quedate!! cantan


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

A tomar por culoooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Rueda de prensa de Javier...a ver qué dice


----------



## fachacine (16 Oct 2022)

A joderse culerdos


----------



## Schenker (16 Oct 2022)

Al final me jodieron la porra, yo había puesto 2-1


----------



## Woden (16 Oct 2022)

I la pusessió? I els valors? I el sespet?


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rueda de prensa de Javier...a ver qué dice



"Ya lo habioamos hablado..." (yo no tengo ninguna culpa)


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rueda de prensa de Javier...a ver qué dice



Mala suerte/sespet/mas palancas/ madrit ens roba


----------



## 11kjuan (16 Oct 2022)

Para mi penalty muy mierdoso.

El fútbol ha de ser también un poco de contacto.

El VAR se ha cargado esa esencia.

Yo hubiera dicho a jugar a jugar. 
En fin madridistas un saludo y nos vemos en otra ocasión


----------



## Schenker (16 Oct 2022)

Pues entre el penal-inventado no pitado al Farsa y el que sí le han pitado al Madrid, la victoria es por el arbitro y tenemos lloros y valors blaugrana para otros 6 meses.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Oct 2022)

Grande el Real! Grande el Bernabéu!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Oct 2022)

me alegro por rodrigo, tiene que empezar a tomar responsabilidades, como lanzar penales.


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Partido regular del Madrid, que su mayor pegada camufla.



Tampoco he visto yo mucha pegada de esa, lo que pasa es que la defensa del Barcelona es de Segunda B...


----------



## subvencionados (16 Oct 2022)

Qué le pasa a Vinicius?. 

Cuantas carreras ha hecho hoy?

Lleva varios partidos así. Parece que está "frustrado". Quién sea, quién ha fomentado la campaña contra el bailecito, ha conseguido su objetivo. Lo ha desactivado.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Oct 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Pues entre el penal-inventado no pitado al Farsa y el que sí le han pitado al Madrid, la victoria es por el arbitro y tenemos lloros y valors blaugrana para otros 6 meses.



música para los oidos oiga


----------



## MC33 (16 Oct 2022)

El penalti es clamoroso


----------



## _Suso_ (16 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rueda de prensa de Javier...a ver qué dice



Que el césped está mal, que está recién replantado


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Oct 2022)

A mamarla palancas.


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rueda de prensa de Javier...a ver qué dice



La verdad es que este Bufón Charnego del Chavi, está siendo de lo más entretenido de la liga.


----------



## Dr.Muller (16 Oct 2022)

*ME CAGO EN TODO
HAY QUE VER LA PUTA MIERDA DE SESPET QUE TIENE EL BARNABEU
PEGABA UNOS BOTES LA PALOTA QUA PARESIA UN BALONT DE ROGBY
Y LUEGO EL ÁRBITRO QUE IBA CON EL MADRIT
MANUDO ROBO NOS HAN HECHO Y ANSIMA NO NOTS HAN RAGADO EL CAMPO QUA CORRA LA PALOTA

y han sacado un monstruo con una mascarilla para asostar al gavi *


----------



## filets (16 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rueda de prensa de Javier...a ver qué dice



Lamantabla
No saban perdre


----------



## Wasi (16 Oct 2022)

A mamarla Javi, hijo de puta


----------



## fachacine (16 Oct 2022)

Ha sido un partido muy de Capello, a mí el Madrid no me ha gustado, con 4 centrocampistas no puede ser tanta diferencia de posesión y que nos dure tan poco, no podemos dar tantos pases al portero para que la rife. Hemos ganado porque el Barsa es un cadáver y un equipo de verbena en defensa, no por méritos propios ni por juego.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Al final me jodieron la porra, yo había puesto 2-1



Yo también.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Oct 2022)

Si hay pisotón es penalti al igual que esos penaltis que te tocan mínimamente la mano y lo pitan y tú no lo haces voluntariamente.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

Dice kounde que el penalty le parece muy poco para pitarlo 

Si le pisa con los tacos


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Oct 2022)

@El Juani aparécete


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Oct 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Pues entre el penal-inventado no pitado al Farsa y el que sí le han pitado al Madrid, la victoria es por el arbitro y tenemos lloros y valors blaugrana para otros 6 meses.



mejor, no hay que matar a chavi, aun le queda mucho que sabotear al barcelona


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hace mucha pupita cuando arranca con esa zancada...



Yo creo que es mucho más rápido incluso que Bale o Cristiano. Yo no recuerdo nada igual, y no la pierde recorriéndose el campo en diez zancadas, es como una manada a trompicones como era Ronaldo.


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

El 80% de los penaltys son "rigurosos" porque en un entrenamiennto no se caen por esas jugadas.


----------



## Roedr (16 Oct 2022)

Javi ha ganado la pusesó, ¿no?.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Oct 2022)

Xavi tiene pinta de que está buscando un micrófono para rajar y llorar : "ay paaaaaallo loh arbritoh"


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Ha sido un partido muy de Capello, a mí el Madrid no me ha gustado, con 4 centrocampistas no puede ser tanta diferencia de posesión y que nos dure tan poco, no podemos dar tantos pases al portero para que la rife. Hemos ganado porque el Barsa es un cadáver y un equipo de verbena en defensa, no por méritos propios ni por juego.



Y porque físicamente hay ciertos jugadores del Madrid que son una bestialidac. Pero faltan muchas cosas y la defensa de Segunda B del Barcelona ha marcado la diferencia...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Ha sido un partido muy de Capello, a mí el Madrid no me ha gustado, con 4 centrocampistas no puede ser tanta diferencia de posesión y que nos dure tan poco, no podemos dar tantos pases al portero para que la rife. Hemos ganado porque el Barsa es un cadáver y un equipo de verbena en defensa, no por méritos propios ni por juego.



discrepo. el madrid de capello no hacia el subnormal con el balon en su propia area. si no podia sacarla jugada, patadon y a tomar por culo. hoy el barcelona ha generado en varias ocasiones peligro gracias a florituras innecesarias e ineficaces de la defensa del Madrid


----------



## Forenski (16 Oct 2022)

Ahora entiendo la titularidad de Eric García en el Barsa y en la selección porque es un gran asistente, asiste mucho.......pero para los goles del equipo rival


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Oct 2022)

el Madrid de entrenamiento : si mete no 2 solo 1 marcha mas : 4-0, 5-1 algo asi

he sido medio defensor de mendy , pero tal y como ha jugado hoy : por favor que lo bajen al castilla y que pongan de lateral izquierdo a alaba con rudiguer de central


----------



## Chispeante (16 Oct 2022)

Pues me vais a matar pero...

- Un empate hubiera sido lo más justo, han tenido ocasiones de sobra para cascarnos alguno más.
-Vinicius y Tchouameni al banquillo, hoy han estado de espando. El brasileño se está enrareciendo por momentos.
-Rodrigo se ha ganado la titularidad pero ya.
-Valverde es la estrella del equipo con diferencia y Benzemá hoy ha estado sobresaliente.
-Fati es muy bueno, lástima de lesiones... lástima por él y alivio para nosotros.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

Esperando las excusas de Xavi.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Oct 2022)

kroos muy bien

modric bajonazo

courtois ya se puede recuperar bien , porque con lunin va a ser un milagro aspirar a trofeos


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, volvimos a las andadas con los goles que nos marcan todos los equipos (menos el Getafe de momento) a ver si apretamos más en defensa y conseguimos dejar la portería a cero algunos partidos seguidos.Gracias a que hoy se le puede perdonar ese gol ya que nos llevamos la victoria.
Y lo de la segunda parte muy flojita del Madrid concediéndoles espacio y el balón al Barça es un suicidio eso pero menos mal que salió la cosa bien.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

cómo se llamaba mi profesora de matemáticas de cou?

ah, sí

*MAMEN*


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> kroos muy bien
> 
> modric bajonazo



A mi me ha gustado más Kroos que Valverde.

Los centrales también fantásticos. Un partido muy de entrenador. Ancelotti seguro estará contentísimo.


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

Os paso el enlace para acestream o soda player para el Liverpool-City que están jugando ahora

722f34a71cedbeb96bda429dc0f4d0e015995ea4


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

villacis buscando novio nuevo.


----------



## ccc (16 Oct 2022)

Mi resumen:

1) Se ha ganado, se han jugado 60-70 minutos a un gran nivel, pero 20-30m han sido un desastre y le hemos dado changes a este BCN y es que el inmobilismo de Carletto a veces asusta (Benzema desde el minuto 75 era un laste y el equipo necesitaba pulmones). 
2) El Madrid tiene seguramente con Militao al mejor defensa central del mundo y seguramente de los ultimos 5 anyos, si no contamos a Virgil.
3) Kroos esta jugando a nivel dios e incluso se permite salir y romper defensas con movimientos de cintura (a parte de sus pases habituales).
4) No os flipeis con Courtois, el gol del BCN no lo para nadie.

BCN proximos partidos:

- Jueves con el villareal.
- Domingo en bilbao.
- Miercoles en Bayern.
- Sabado en valencia,

4 partidos complicados: Y encima hoy no ha sido un 3-0, o sea que Xavi va a seguir con su matraca y no van a aprender nada: En todos los partidos se pueden dejar puntos: Un empate en bilbao y en valencia nos vale para dejarlos a 7 puntos con el gol average. Y lo veo posible.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## ByGuiji (16 Oct 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Os paso el enlace para acestream o soda player para el Liverpool-City que están jugando ahora
> 
> 722f34a71cedbeb96bda429dc0f4d0e015995ea4



Buenas. Qué web usas para ver los enlaces de acestream?

Yo usaba arenavision.us y linkotes.com pero ahora no me van ni con vpn


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

El gran capitan...


----------



## Forenski (16 Oct 2022)

A Pedri cuando le soplan en la nuca, la calidad se le marcha por el orto


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Oct 2022)

¿Algún enlace a la rueda de prensa de Mr. Séspet?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> villacis buscando novio nuevo.



destaca por su color en el palco blanco


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> o sea que Xavi va a seguir con su matraca y no van a aprender nada: En todos los partidos se pueden dejar puntos: Un empate en bilbao y en valencia nos vale para dejarlos a 7 puntos con el gol average. Y lo veo posible.



Y muchos pensamos que esto es lo mejor para nosotros y lo peor para el Barcelona.


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> villacis buscando novio nuevo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1229866



Como me pone la Villancis.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

villamilf


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## Fiodor (16 Oct 2022)

El planteamiento de Ancelotti ha sido muy bueno, pero se podría haber machacado a la contra después del segundo gol, y no se ha aprovechado... Sólo hubiera faltado que empataran en los últimos minutos... El partido de Valverde para enmarcar, y Militao ha hecho una defensa para enseñar a las próximas generaciones de centrales del Madrid...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Pues me vais a matar pero...
> 
> - Un empate hubiera sido lo más justo, han tenido ocasiones de sobra para cascarnos alguno más.
> -Vinicius y Tchouameni al banquillo, hoy han estado de espando. El brasileño se está enrareciendo por momentos.
> ...



aunque en parte entiendo tu discurso, ocasiones no les han faltado, bien es cierto que esas ocasiones han sido en mi opinion en buena medida fruto de la relajacion y de la especulacion del madrid con el resultado. 
por otro lado, una cosa es tener ocasiones y otra cosa es meterlas, igual que cuando el madrid no ha ganado y ha tenido oportunidades de hacerlo


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> villacis buscando novio nuevo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1229866



Ya no se la folla el amon con cara de subnormal? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Woden (16 Oct 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> destaca por su color en el palco blanco



En el vestuario no destacaría.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Ha sido un partido muy de Capello, a mí el Madrid no me ha gustado, con 4 centrocampistas no puede ser tanta diferencia de posesión y que nos dure tan poco, no podemos dar tantos pases al portero para que la rife. Hemos ganado porque el Barsa es un cadáver y un equipo de verbena en defensa, no por méritos propios ni por juego.



Pues tengo decirte que viene siendo la tónica habitual sobretodo en el Bernabéu incluso si hemos ganado partidos aquí al Barça pero si te has dado cuenta la posesión del Barça ha sido apabullante.
No puedes dejar espacios ni que tengan la posesión durante la mayor parte del partido porque si no estás fino delante el Barça te puede complicar la vida.
Lo de la segunda parte del Madrid es para olvidar.Lo bueno es que se ha ganado y eso cuenta.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1229877
> Ver archivo adjunto 1229879



El Cesped está un poco alto.


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Xabi hablando de DINÁMICAS NEGATIVAS.

se le está poniendo cara de JULEN TONTOTEGUI.

JAJAJAJA 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

ByGuiji dijo:


> Buenas. Qué web usas para ver los enlaces de acestream?
> 
> Yo usaba arenavision.us y linkotes.com pero ahora no me van ni con vpn



livetv.sx pero con IP de otro país en TOR Browser o Epic Browser porque en España la han bloqueado los de Vodafone.


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Vuelve a recurrir a las dinámicas negativas.

Esto va mal.

Jajajaja.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

"YAA lo Habiamossss habladoooooooooooooooo" loHA DICHOOOOOOOOOOOOO
jajajaja


----------



## spam (16 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Y el baló de oro Kaiser García da la victoria.



Un balón de oro siempre decide este tipo de partidos


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Que son un equipo en construció, menudo jeta...


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

somos un equipo en construcción jajajja
llevas ya un puto año, charnego


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Oct 2022)

hace años que no veía un partido de derby entero, conclusión : partido mediocre y el madrid lleno de negrocss por todas partes, florentino los debe encontrar en el carreful en las ofertas de 3x1, el barssa ha ganado la posesión y han hecho un gol con pases casi hasta la línea de gol, eso y los lloros acostumbrados y victimistas contra los árbitros ya les dejará satisfechos.
Eso sí, Kroos, Valverde, Benzema, Modric se salvan del desbarajuste táctico y técnico general ... y aún así, 3-1


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (16 Oct 2022)

El de los 8 apellidos catalanes tiene cara de estreñido.
Que alguien le de un activia.


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

Este ya esta en Barcelona acoplado y no quiere que nadie le mueva la silla.


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Si yo soy laporta mañana mismo le mando a moro landia y me traigo a tuchel.

Dinámicas negativas dice el prenda.

JULEN lopetegui sal de de ese cuerpo.

Jajajaja

Esto acabará mal.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (16 Oct 2022)

La TURBA ya esta pidiendo la cabeza de Javier Hernández


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> La TURBA ya esta pidiendo la cabeza de Javier Hernández



Hasta que no la pida pedreTROLL, tranquilo.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Oct 2022)

Woden dijo:


> En el vestuario no destacaría.



UVA queen


----------



## ccc (16 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, lideres y unicos todavia invictos.

Y a los que decis que el BCN se ha merecido el empate, pues va a ser que no: El Madrid ha jugado su partido y el BCN ha sido claramente inferior hasta el 2-0, pues no es un equipo solido. Despues el madrid se ha dejado llevar y eso nos podia costar el empate (aunque no olvideis que el madrid estaba jugando con el resultado y lo normal hubiera sido que hubieramos metido el tercero en una contra). El madrid ha hecho su partido y ha ganado: El BCN siempre con sus intangibles, su condicionales y mierdas.


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> hace años que no veía un partido de derby entero, conclusión : partido mediocre y el madrid lleno de negrocss por todas partes, florentino los debe encontrar en el carreful en las ofertas de 3x1, el barssa ha ganado la posesión y han hecho un gol con pases casi hasta la línea de gol, eso y los lloros acostumbrados y victimistas contra los árbitros ya les dejará satisfechos.
> Eso sí, Kroos, Valverde, Benzema, Modric se salvan del desbarajuste táctico y técnico general ... y aún así, 3-1



El Madrid es el rey del caos y la adrenalina.

Jamás ha ganado siendo el equipo trabajado que mejor juega, sus 8 últimas champions y muchas ligas las ha ganado siempre chapuceramente sin estilo propio pasandolas canutas en el caos desorden y al borde del precipicio sin que nadie apueste nunca por él.

¿Cómo lo hace el Madrid para ganar desde el caos y el precipicio? NI PUTA IDEA NADIE LO SABE pero es así, es una ley escrita que todo el mundo conoce y teme. Si el Madrid parece un desastre, le dominas le chuleas y te pones por delante cómodamente, te va a eliminar.


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> El Madrid es el rey del caos y la adrenalina.
> 
> Jamás ha ganado siendo el equipo trabajado que mejor juega, sus 8 últimas champions y muchas ligas las ha ganado siempre chapuceramente sin estilo propio pasandolas canutas en el caos desorden y al borde del precipicio sin que nadie apueste nunca por él.
> 
> ¿Cómo lo hace el Madrid para ganar desde el caos y el precipicio? NI PUTA IDEA NADIE LO SABE pero es así, es una ley escrita que todo el mundo conoce y teme. Si el Madrid parece un desastre y te pones por delante cómodamente, te va a eliminar.



Jajajaja.

Tan cierto y tan verdad.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

Acaba de empezar el Español-Valladolid y este en madridd aprovechando para firarse a algun travelo.
Es la Hostia!


----------



## Dr.Muller (16 Oct 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> El Madrid es el rey del caos y la adrenalina.
> 
> Jamás ha ganado siendo el equipo trabajado que mejor juega, sus 8 últimas champions y muchas ligas las ha ganado siempre chapuceramente sin estilo propio pasandolas canutas en el caos desorden y al borde del precipicio sin que nadie apueste nunca por él.
> 
> ¿Cómo lo hace el Madrid para ganar desde el caos y el precipicio? NI PUTA IDEA NADIE LO SABE pero es así, es una ley escrita que todo el mundo conoce y teme. Si el Madrid parece un desastre, le dominas le chuleas y te pones por delante cómodamente, te va a eliminar.



Que dices pitufo 
Hay momentos que los han bailado


----------



## qbit (16 Oct 2022)

La porculización culerda se ha completado con éxito en liga y Copaeuropa.


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que son un equipo en construció, menudo jeta...



Tenemos un plan y miramos a largo plazo, no como esta gente cortoplacista del Madrid que solo gana Copas de Europa...


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

Y mañana en Paris...Laporta viendo como le dan el balon de oro a Benzema!!


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (16 Oct 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Tenemos un plan y miramos a largo plazo, no como esta gente cortoplacista del Madrid que solo gana Copas de Europa...



La Far$a, como institución, habla para catalanes pirados que viven en varias ensoñaciones


----------



## Chispeante (16 Oct 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> El Madrid es el rey del caos y la adrenalina.
> 
> Jamás ha ganado siendo el equipo trabajado que mejor juega, sus 8 últimas champions y muchas ligas las ha ganado siempre chapuceramente sin estilo propio pasandolas canutas en el caos desorden y al borde del precipicio sin que nadie apueste nunca por él.
> 
> ¿Cómo lo hace el Madrid para ganar desde el caos y el precipicio? NI PUTA IDEA NADIE LO SABE pero es así, es una ley escrita que todo el mundo conoce y teme. Si el Madrid parece un desastre, le dominas le chuleas y te pones por delante cómodamente, te va a eliminar.



Supongo que la que ha fallado Lewandoski a puerta vacía formaba parte del plan. Estaba todo previsto. Somos listos cual roboc.


----------



## sinosuke (16 Oct 2022)

Nunca creí que diría esto pero echaremos de menos a Kroos cuando se vaya.....

Hoy, para mi, ha sido de largo el mejor del partido



.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Dice el Sport que lo de Lewan era penalti.


----------



## xilebo (16 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Dice el Sport que lo de Lewan era penalti.



Y expulsion, no me jodas


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Oct 2022)

Que grande es el público del Bernabéu! 
ESTANDARTE DEL CAMPEÓN!! 
Pelos de punta!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (16 Oct 2022)

Bueno, chavales: 3-1, lideres, dos goles de ventaja contra el Palancas en nuestro duelo particular y la sensacion de que hemos jugado con el freno de mano puesto. 

Me ha faltado mas rock and roll en la segunda parte (sabeis que Camavinga es una debilidad personal) y creo que Rodrygo y Valverde han de ser titulares siempre. Kroos, imperial; esta teniendo una (ultima?) temporada soberbia. Lo bueno viene ahora, que el Palancas tiene 5 partidos durisimos seguidos. Ya veremos como lo maneja Xavi...yo creo que, con un poco de suerte, ni se llega a comer los turrones. Esta derrota les ha dejado muy, pero que muy tocados. 

Hala Madrid!!!!

P.S. Y os dije que el Madrid no iba a perder ni un partido en Liga y lo mantengo.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (16 Oct 2022)

Alguien me puede resumir los lloros en sala de prensa del charnego de tarrassa?


----------



## qbit (16 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> BCN proximos partidos:
> 
> - Jueves con el villareal.
> - Domingo en bilbao.
> ...



Con quien van a empatar es con el Villarreal, a cero.


----------



## El chepa (16 Oct 2022)

- Niñato los cojones, lárgate y deja jugar a los mayores. 
- Joooo


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

Xavi peor entrenador tiempo/resultados en 20 años.


----------



## Forenski (16 Oct 2022)

Alguien me puede resumir los lloros en sala de prensa del charnego de tarrassa?
[/QUOTE]

Yo te lo resumo:

Xavi: " El fútbol es un juego de errores". Pero lo que no dice es que su fichaje como entrenador de élite es un error continuo y permanente


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Oct 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Nunca creí que diría esto pero echaremos de menos a Kroos cuando se vaya.....
> 
> Hoy, para mi, ha sido de largo el mejor del partido
> 
> ...



Físicamente lo veo como hace años. Quizás va a tope pensando que en diciembre un mes para descansar y entrenar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Alguien me puede resumir los lloros en sala de prensa del charnego de tarrassa?



Yo te lo resumo:

Xavi: " El fútbol es un juego de errores". Pero lo que no dice es que su fichaje como entrenador de élite es un error continuo y permanente
[/QUOTE]
Calla hombre, que siga mucho tiempo, toda la temporada. QUe ni se les ocurra largarlo aunque pierdan 0-3 con el BAyern.


----------



## Forenski (16 Oct 2022)

Kross hoy parecía Kroos y Casemiro juntos. Kross con su clase , precisión y elegancia y Casemiro porque encimaba, apretaba y robaba balones.


----------



## qbit (16 Oct 2022)

Han hecho una apuesta cortoplacista con sus "palancas" y han fracasado. Espero su ruina definitiva y que se conviertan en un club irrelevante de ahora en adelante.


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Tenemos un plan y miramos a largo plazo, no como esta gente cortoplacista del Madrid que solo gana Copas de Europa...



ChaviFulladeRuta#


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Físicamente lo veo como hace años. Quizás va a tope pensando que en diciembre un mes para descansar y entrenar.



tiene toda la pinta
en cuanto al resumen del cortacéspet están en una dinámica negativa y son un equip en construcció


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Que dices pitufo
> Hay momentos que los han bailado



Nah. El Madrid no domina nunca de manera aplastante, juega sobre todo a la contra. Italian style, ganando sin merecerlo aparentemente y sin saberse ni cómo lo hacen. Italia ha ganado cuatro mundiales y muchas copas de europa siendo una mierda.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Han hecho una apuesta cortoplacista con sus "palancas" y han fracasado. Espero su ruina definitiva y que se conviertan en un club irrelevante de ahora en adelante.



lo que fueron siempre hasta que empezaron a medrar en las instituciones y tuvieron un par de buenas temporadas con cruyff


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Alguien me puede resumir los lloros en sala de prensa del charnego de tarrassa?



Tot es part del plan.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Atenció, Lapuerta ha bajado a los vestuarios a pedir explicaciones al arbitro


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Alguien me puede resumir los lloros en sala de prensa del charnego de tarrassa?



"Ya lo habiamos hablado..."


----------



## Dr.Muller (16 Oct 2022)

Es m


Smurf dijo:


> Nah. El Madrid no domina nunca de manera aplastante, juega sobre todo a la contra. Italian style, ganando sin merecerlo aparentemente y sin saberse ni cómo lo hacen. Italia ha ganado cuatro mundiales y muchas copas de europa siendo una mierda.
> [/QUOT
> 
> Es mejor aburrir al copon con el juego al ralentí y venga pases laterales


----------



## Forenski (16 Oct 2022)

Luis Enrique ha llamado a Xavi para animarle pero ha tenido que cortar la conversación porque por la otra línea le llamaba urgentemente Laporta.


----------



## HDR (16 Oct 2022)

No parece un gran negocio endeudarse, y jugarse la desaparición como entidad, para esto





Y mañana lo del baloncico de oro. Ríos de lágrimas.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

*Sánchez Martínez*_ escribe en el acta del partido que *Joan Laporta* bajó al vestuario tras el partido a pedir explicaciones al cuerpo arbitral: "Una vez finalizado el partido y encontrándonos el equipo arbitral dentro del vestuario, accede a él el presidente del FC Barcelona D.*Joan Laporta Estruch* solicitando explicaciones de forma reiterada sobre algunas situaciones del partido. Ante estos acontecimientos, fue invitado a abandonar el vestuario arbitral, sin más incidencia"._


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Oct 2022)

Al final el Barça ha tenido su racha buena, en la que le han marcado un gol en 8 partidos y se ha encontrado que ni con esas está por delante del Madrid. 

Entre eso y lo de la Champions tienen que estar ahora en la B. A ver si empatan un par de partidos más y nos vamos tranquilos al mundial.


----------



## Th89 (16 Oct 2022)

Ahora falta el último clavo del ataúd del Bayern en el orinal.

Confiante en Müller.


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> *Sánchez Martínez*_ escribe en el acta del partido que *Joan Laporta* bajó al vestuario tras el partido a pedir explicaciones al cuerpo arbitral: "Una vez finalizado el partido y encontrándonos el equipo arbitral dentro del vestuario, accede a él el presidente del FC Barcelona D.*Joan Laporta Estruch* solicitando explicaciones de forma reiterada sobre algunas situaciones del partido. Ante estos acontecimientos, fue invitado a abandonar el vestuario arbitral, sin más incidencia"._



Valors y fair play. 
El Lapuerta se ha metido dos tiritos de más en el lavabo.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Valors y fair play.
> El Lapuerta se ha metido dos tiritos de más en el lavabo.



Debe de tener los huevos de corbata, porque hasta los directivos del barsa han avalado millones. El año que viene el club será del reino de Qatar...


----------



## Xequinfumfa (16 Oct 2022)

BCN proximos partidos:

- Jueves con el villareal. [Empate en el ultimo minuto de penalty que no es]
- Domingo en bilbao. [Palman]
- Miercoles en Bayern. [Palman]
- Sabado en valencia, [Palman; el Valencia se crece contra Barcelona y Madrid]


----------



## geflow (16 Oct 2022)

Ganas de volver a veros...


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Ahora falta el último clavo del ataúd del Bayern en el orinal.
> 
> Confiante en Müller.



Me conformo con la estocada del Inter al Viktoria plzen con eso más que satisfecho.
Por cierto el Inter ganó hoy 2-0 a la Salernitana.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Atenció, Lapuerta ha bajado a los vestuarios a pedir explicaciones al arbitro



Eso es que tenía ganas de volver a verlos.


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

Un dato interesante.

Los entrenadores que han ganado más Champions son:

- Italia 12
- UK 11
- Alemania 10
- España 10

Si sumamos las 3 de Zidane a Italia por su estilo lippista, son 15 de de estilo italiano, que es el más efectivo.







__





Anexo:Entrenadores campeones de la Liga de Campeones de la UEFA - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Raul83 (16 Oct 2022)

No me ha gustado el Madrid, ni Vini ni Benzemiau


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Atenció, Lapuerta ha bajado a los vestuarios a pedir explicaciones al arbitro



¿En dialecto catalán o en Español?
Las barreras idiomáticas son muy problemáticas.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> ¿En dialecto catalán o en Español?
> Las barreras idiomáticas son muy problemáticas.



En español, el catalan no vale para nada...


----------



## Forenski (16 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Me conformo con la estocada del Inter al Viktoria plzen con eso más que satisfecho.
> Por cierto el Inter ganó hoy 2-0 a la Salernitana.
> Pozdrawiam.




Casi mejor para el Barsa que el Inter no pierda con el Viktoria Plzen.

Porque luego el Bayern le gana fácil y en la última jornada El Viktoria puede dejar último de grupo al Barsa


----------



## Sanctis (16 Oct 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Un dato interesante.
> 
> Los entrenadores que han ganado más Champions son:
> 
> ...



Los únicos españoles que han ganado la Champions como jugador y como entrenador son Miguel Muñoz y Pep Guardiola.


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Debe de tener los huevos de corbata, porque hasta los directivos del barsa han avalado millones. El año que viene el club será del reino de Qatar...



Lo mismo aparece un día de estos muerto por sobredosis de farlopa.


----------



## Forenski (16 Oct 2022)

Si Militao no fuera tan tímido y tuviese una actitud fuera del campo como Ramos o Piqué, por ejemplo, sería considerado el mejor central del mundo con diferencia. Imperial.


----------



## Raul83 (16 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Alguien me puede resumir los lloros en sala de prensa del charnego de tarrassa?



Yo te lo resumo:

Xavi: " El fútbol es un juego de errores". Pero lo que no dice es que su fichaje como entrenador de élite es un error continuo y permanente
[/QUOTE]Dejad de criticar a Xavi, es una alegría tenerlo de entrenador como madridista


----------



## Forenski (16 Oct 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Los únicos españoles que han ganado la Champions como jugador y como entrenador son Miguel Muñoz y Pep Guardiola.



Bueno, Gurdiola como oriundo, más bien


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Oct 2022)

Y por cierto, a ver si ya quitamos esa lona azul del Bernabéu que en partidos como éste desluce un montón la falta de público y no es lo mismo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Los únicos españoles que han ganado la Champions como jugador y como entrenador son Miguel Muñoz y Pep Guardiola.






Tenemos al mejor entrenador de todos los tiempos. No entiendo que lo echara Florentino para meter a Benítez sin darle más tiempo.


----------



## Raul83 (16 Oct 2022)

Los que van al Bernabéu son tontos? Los cánticos rítmicos (palmeando a más el otro día) y oí con el "oé, oé" entorpece la mente de los jugadores al ser un metrónomo. La pierden y la lanza fuera el portero.


----------



## Paobas (16 Oct 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueno, chavales: 3-1, lideres, dos goles de ventaja contra el Palancas en nuestro duelo particular y la sensacion de que hemos jugado con el freno de mano puesto.
> 
> Me ha faltado mas rock and roll en la segunda parte (sabeis que Camavinga es una debilidad personal) y creo que Rodrygo y Valverde han de ser titulares siempre. Kroos, imperial; esta teniendo una (ultima?) temporada soberbia. Lo bueno viene ahora, que el Palancas tiene 5 partidos durisimos seguidos. Ya veremos como lo maneja Xavi...yo creo que, con un poco de suerte, ni se llega a comer los turrones. Esta derrota les ha dejado muy, pero que muy tocados.
> 
> ...



Sí, me he acordado de que lo dijiste. A mí, personalmente me parece estadísticamente casi imposible no palmar un par...como mucho, o 3. El Madrid pierde como mucho 3 partidos esta liga. 
Ya que estamos, vaticina que va a hacer el Madrid en los 5 títulos que quedan por jugar está temporada.


----------



## qbit (16 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> *Sánchez Martínez*_ escribe en el acta del partido que *Joan Laporta* bajó al vestuario tras el partido a pedir explicaciones al cuerpo arbitral: "Una vez finalizado el partido y encontrándonos el equipo arbitral dentro del vestuario, accede a él el presidente del FC Barcelona D.*Joan Laporta Estruch* solicitando explicaciones de forma reiterada sobre algunas situaciones del partido. Ante estos acontecimientos, fue invitado a abandonar el vestuario arbitral, sin más incidencia"._



Acojonante. Qué mal acostumbrados están. Qué gentuza.


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

El Liverpool a 3 minutos de ganar al City que por fin perdería la imbatilibilidad y la bestia nórdica no marcaría.

1-0 gol de Salah


----------



## Dr.Muller (16 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Ahora falta el último clavo del ataúd del Bayern en el orinal.
> 
> Confiante en Müller.



Me has llamado?


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Ahora falta el último clavo del ataúd del Bayern en el orinal.
> 
> Confiante en Müller.



Pensar en el Molinero junto a Kaiser García me llena de optimismo...


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Lo mismo aparece un día de estos muerto por sobredosis de farlopa.



Ha activado muchas palancas y no va a haber para todos...


----------



## Dr.Muller (16 Oct 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> No me ha gustado el Madrid, ni Vini ni Benzemiau



Es igual


----------



## Forenski (16 Oct 2022)

¿Eric García es tan malo como parece o es que está exagerando para que hablen de él y hacerse muy famoso?


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

La posesió ha sido para ellos,eh.
Madrid 106 pases hacia atras.
Barsa 198.


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Atenció, Lapuerta ha bajado a los vestuarios a pedir explicaciones al arbitro



Volvemos a los 80... Lapuerta es el nuevo Jesús Gil...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Oct 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> BCN proximos partidos:
> 
> - Jueves con el villareal. [Empate en el ultimo minuto de penalty que no es]
> - Domingo en bilbao. [Palman]
> ...



ojala tengas razon , pero no creo

te lo corrijo :


ganan al villarreal uno de sus filiales

empatan o ganan con el atheltic bilbao

pierden contra el bayern

empatan o ganan al valencia otro de sus filiales



lo que dices de que el valencia siempre se crece contra VARcelona y madrid es para echarse a reir y no parar , como chiste vale

pero la realidad es exactamente la contraria : el valencia va a MUERTE contra el madrid , y de relax contra su amo el VARcelona
otra cosa seria que gatuso cambiara esa forma de ser , pero quiero verlo


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

Ostia el Darwin Nuñez ha sido el mayor paquete que he visto en mi vida en tres escapadas a la contra que ha pifiado con compañeros al lado de mala manera. 75 millones ha pagado el Liverpool y paquetazo que no veas, de no creerselo nadie. Uruguasho.


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Volvemos a los 80... Lapuerta es el nuevo Jesús Gil...



Pero sin dinero.


----------



## Paobas (16 Oct 2022)

Se ha burlado hoy Eric García de Vinicius con lo del balón de oro del año que viene?


----------



## Forenski (16 Oct 2022)

Creo que Lewandowski está ahora comprendiendo como le metieron 8 aquel día de Champions al Barsa


----------



## Raul83 (16 Oct 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> El Madrid es el rey del caos y la adrenalina.
> 
> Jamás ha ganado siendo el equipo trabajado que mejor juega, sus 8 últimas champions y muchas ligas las ha ganado siempre chapuceramente sin estilo propio pasandolas canutas en el caos desorden y al borde del precipicio sin que nadie apueste nunca por él.
> 
> ¿Cómo lo hace el Madrid para ganar desde el caos y el precipicio? NI PUTA IDEA NADIE LO SABE pero es así, es una ley escrita que todo el mundo conoce y teme. Si el Madrid parece un desastre, le dominas le chuleas y te pones por delante cómodamente, te va a eliminar.



Como el 0-4 del año pasado.


----------



## qbit (16 Oct 2022)

La derrota en Alemania fue muy importante porque les destruyó la autoconfianza. Volvieron a perder contra los mismos de siempre. Luego en Italia les confirmó que siguen siendo unos mierdas en Europa, y ahora el Madrid les ha dado la estocada final en España. Deben tener la moral por los suelos, y espero que sus rivales se aprovechen. De esta no se levantan, y con las deudas y la crisis, espero que nunca.


----------



## Paobas (16 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Debe de tener los huevos de corbata, porque hasta los directivos del barsa han avalado millones. El año que viene el club será del reino de Qatar...



No lo creo aún. Estoy porque harán algo para salvar la condición de club de los socios, pero que se acabaron las palancas y todo eso. Les va a tocar años de tirar con lo que haya e ir reduciendo deuda.


----------



## Roedr (16 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> villacis buscando novio nuevo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1229866



Se va a la adúltera en posición de ataque.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ha activado muchas palancas y no va a haber para todos...



Edge2 tú eres colchonero no? Bueno, un colchonero apreciado en este hilo porque estás más aquí que en el hilo del Atlético de Madrid jajajajaja! Eres un fijo aquí jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Scardanelli (16 Oct 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Ostia el Darwin Nuñez ha sido el mayor paquete que he visto en mi vida en tres escapadas a la contra que ha pifiado con compañeros al lado de mala manera. 75 millones ha pagado el Liverpool y paquetazo que no veas, de no creerselo nadie. Uruguasho.



Técnicamente es muy malo, solo tiene la zancada y el espíritu _uruguashio_.

Nada que no hayamos visto con la compra de Morata por el Chelsea...


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Edge2 tú eres colchonero no? Bueno, un colchonero apreciado en este hilo porque estás más aquí que en el hilo del Atlético de Madrid jajajajaja! Eres un fijo aquí jajajajaja!
> Pozdrawiam.



Yo soy de Madrid...


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

Pues 1-0 ha perdido la maricalva y eso que el Pool está fatal. O sea que son derrotables como siempre. 

Lo que no entiendo es que han jugado hasta el minuto 100 cuando marcaba solo 6 de prolongación, han jugado 4 minutos más por la patilla a ver si empataban los del city o algo. Sin lesiones ni juego parado por nada.


----------



## Paobas (16 Oct 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Como el 0-4 del año pasado.



1 clásico ganado en medio de 7 derrotas y sacas pecho por eso? Un clásico en que el Madrid jugó sin su jugador franquicia, casi andando y con un caos táctico. Tan poco te respetas, rey? A tan poco aspirais ya en Can Barça?


----------



## Roedr (16 Oct 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Volvemos a los 80... Lapuerta es el nuevo Jesús Gil...



Parecido tonelaje.


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> La derrota en Alemania fue muy importante porque les destruyó la autoconfianza. Volvieron a perder contra los mismos de siempre. Luego en Italia les confirmó que siguen siendo unos mierdas en Europa, y ahora el Madrid les ha dado la estocada final en España. Deben tener la moral por los suelos, y espero que sus rivales se aprovechen. De esta no se levantan, y con las deudas y la crisis, espero que nunca.



Pero tragan con todo aunque no ganen ningun titulo.
Porque no tienen otra cosa,estan en quiebra tecnica. Mas hacia abajo ya solo esta la venta del club.


----------



## Forenski (16 Oct 2022)

Creo que aún se escuchan las carcajadas de Koeman con el fichaje estrella de Xavi


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Bueno, Gurdiola como oriundo, más bien



Deberias contarla como champions para Suecia o Dinamarca en futbol Femenino.


----------



## Roedr (16 Oct 2022)

El Lewan parace un gran goleagetafes, no?.


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

Lo más interesante del partido es ahora escuchar las tertulias y disfrutar con un habano y un calvados cómo ponen a caldo todos a Xavi porque ya se ha abierto la veda.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Lo peor del barsa es el futuro negro que tiene, ya ha gastado todos los cartuchos y lo van a liquidar...


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

Yo creo que hoy el Real Madrid ha dicho: Si hago esto, me lo llevo. Los primeros 20 minutos presionando arriba, robando y a la contra. Una vez iba 1-0, bloque medio-bajo y si se puede, a correr.

Cierto que el 2-0 ha sido un poco de fortuna porque normalmente no enchufas 2 de 2. Y luego con el 2-0, a sestear y que no pase nada. Y hasta el gol, prácticamente no ha pasado nada de nada, la 2º parte ha sido un muermazo (Pero porque el Real Madrid asi lo quería).

La diferencia entre ambos clubs, es que con 2-0 abajo, el Real Madrid sale a muerte a intentar remontar, y más de una vez por eso nos han destrozado y ha habido resultados "llamativos". Yor ecuerdo más de un clásico, que mediada la 2º parte iba 2-3 o 2-1, y ha acabado 2-6 o 5-1 por ese ansia de querer remontar ya. El Barcelona iba 2-0, y parecía que iba ganando. Salvo el gol y los 5 minutos posteriores, no han hecho nada de nada en ataque, y el Real Madrid tampoco tenía necesidad.

Al final 3-1, que podría haber sido 2-1 pidiendo la hora. Pero porque el Real Madrid no ha querido jugársela a perder algo que ya tenía: la victoria.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Me conformo con la estocada del Inter al Viktoria plzen con eso más que satisfecho.
> Por cierto el Inter ganó hoy 2-0 a la Salernitana.
> Pozdrawiam.



Ojito que si el Plzen gana y el Barça pierde con el Bayern, el Barça está eliminado igual pero tendría que jugarse la clasificación para la EL con el Plzen.


----------



## Vanatico (16 Oct 2022)

El Bayern ha exigido cobrar los 45 kilos por Lewan a tocateja. Nada aplazado. Significativo.


----------



## fachacine (16 Oct 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> El planteamiento de Ancelotti ha sido muy bueno, pero se podría haber machacado a la contra después del segundo gol, y no se ha aprovechado... Sólo hubiera faltado que empataran en los últimos minutos... El partido de Valverde para enmarcar, y Militao ha hecho una defensa para enseñar a las próximas generaciones de centrales del Madrid...



La desesperación de Lewandowski hoy con Militao me ha recordado a la que sufrió otras veces en el Bernabeu marcado por Ramos en aquellas eliminatorias míticas contra el Bayern


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Como el 0-4 del año pasado.



Eso a nosotros nos jode pero es que ya ni vosotros lo sacáis porque os hace aún más patéticos sacarlo.


----------



## Forenski (16 Oct 2022)

Creo que el Barsa va a hacer una chuletada para hacer una conjura y ganar como sea la Copa de la República


----------



## Uchiha Madara (16 Oct 2022)

Por menos que esto se pedía despellejar a Koeman. Al final que la prensa defienda a Xavi nos va a hacer un favor y todo.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> El Bayern ha exigido cobrar los 45 kilos por Lewan a tocateja. Nada aplazado. Significativo.



jajajajaja, no llegan a enero...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Oct 2022)

Con el Victoria Secret le pitaron penalty en contra y expulsión cuando iban 1 a 0 pero se lo perdonó el Bar, ¿no?

A ver si en vez de mala suerte han tenido la fortuna de no quedar cuartos.


----------



## Forenski (16 Oct 2022)

Laporta, visto lo visto, no descarta la vuelta de Quique Setién.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

Uchiha Madara dijo:


> Por menos que esto se pedía despellejar a Koeman. Al final que la prensa defienda a Xavi nos va a hacer un favor y todo.



Un entrenador que lleva casi 2 temporadas, manda 2 veces a su equipo a jugar la Europa League, que se muestra impotente en el Bernabeu cuando hay algo en juego, y que le han traido todo lo que ha pedido hipotecando el club... estaría fuerísima. Lo que pasa que echar a Xavi es reconocer que han estado vendiendo una mentira durante años... entonces es mejor que Laporta baje hoy a quejarse del árbitro (LOL) o que "es que no estamos teniendo suerte", que reconocer que han vivido en Narnia.

La solución: más fichajes en enero, a ver si cae la Supercopa de rebote y venderlo como "un título importantísimo". Y que siga girando la rueda.


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> El Bayern ha exigido cobrar los 45 kilos por Lewan a tocateja. Nada aplazado. Significativo.



Para fiarse de los Catalanes sseparatistas, estos te montan su república imaginaria y te pagan en pesetes o pujoles.


----------



## Forenski (16 Oct 2022)

Las palancas han tenido el efecto contrario y han apalancado el juego del Barsa.


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

Xavi 56% victorias




Koeman 58%


----------



## cebollo (16 Oct 2022)

De momento no le han echado la culpa al árbitro ni al horario ni a Canovas del Castillo. Han perdido los valores, el estilo, la esencia.


----------



## feps (16 Oct 2022)

¿Dónde están quienes criticaban hace poco más de un mes a Tchouaméni?


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Xavi 56% victorias
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1229968
> 
> ...



Pero el charnego del Chavi tiene un proyecto y el Kuman no. 
ChaviFulladeRuta#


----------



## Cosmopolita (16 Oct 2022)

Enhorabuena al ilustre y respetado gremio de foreros merengues por la victoria del Real Madrid ante FC Barcelona.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (16 Oct 2022)

Y también es importante que se les está quemando el cartucho de Xavi, que pensaban iba a ser el Guardrogas 2.0.

Se creían que por poner de entrenador a un futbolerdo histórico se iba a repetir lo de Guardrogas, porque sí, porque se creen tener la esencia del éxito, cuando ese ganó de manera excepcional porque tenía el mejor equipo de su historia más el villarato y la propaganda mediática en su favor (equipo del régimen). Ahora es mucho más difícil, porque están en quiebra, han tirado la casa por la ventana para ganar en el corto plazo, y hay clubes con mucho más dinero (PSG, M. City, B. Munich, etc.) que se llevan los futbolistas. Mismamente, la estrategia del Madrid de fichar jóvenes buenos está saliendo muy bien. No está Villar, y aunque siguen siendo el equipo del régimen con las separratas en el gobierno, hay VAR, así que no pueden hacer las golferías al mismo nivel que antes, y la liga española se ha internacionalizado mucho (yo lo veo por canales ingleses), así que no pueden robar con el mismo descaro. Y la xavineta es claramente más lerdo que Guardrogas, y no tiene autocrítica. Ves a Guardrogas reconcomido de envidia pero diciendo, porque sabe que le ve todo el mundo, en Inglaterra y fuera, decir que el Madrid es el mejor porque ha ganado la Copaeuropa, pero el tonto este del Javi Hernández está tan ensimismado en su intrínseca necedaz, soberbia y envidia que su discurso no le da ni para ser diplomático, menos aún para reconocer y rectificar sus errores.

Así que ya sólo falta esperar a que le echen, momento en el que habrán perdido otro activo quemado, aunque por otro lado como decís, casi mejor que no le echen y se sigan hundiendo con su falta de autocrítica. Pero cuando le echen, ¿a quién van a fichar que les dé "ilusión"?, si los buenos se van a los clubes mejores.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, y como cosa curiosa y los que hemos visto muchos clásicos me doy cuenta que en líneas generales el Barça suele hacer buenos partidos en el Bernabéu mientras que el Madrid en el campo nuevo nos cuesta horrores no ya solo ganarlo sino machacar al rival pudiendo hacerlo.Claro está exceptuando los últimos partidos en el campo nuevo en estos dos años que hemos ganado sucesivamente pero que alguna vez quiero que el Madrid no solo gane allí sino que lo haga contundentemente.
Es una apreciación mía no sé si alguno más la tiene.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Forenski (16 Oct 2022)

Mercado de invierno para el Barsa: Se rumorea la vuelta de Alexanco como delantero centro y de Riqui Puig como dupla en ataque porque no para ha hacer goles En la MLS


----------



## sinosuke (16 Oct 2022)

Se tenía que haber ganado con un 2-1 ramplón por los pelos y ya....más que nada para dar razones al xavi y que no lo echen

Igual que en el patético de madrid con el cholo, ojalá el xavi se quede en el farsa

"Xavi quédate, Xavi quédate...Xavi qué-da-te"



.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> De momento no le han echado la culpa al árbitro ni al horario ni a Canovas del Castillo. Han perdido los valores, el estilo, la esencia.



Laporta ha bajado al vestuario del árbitro. Sanchez Martínez lo ha reflejado en el acta.


----------



## Forenski (16 Oct 2022)

Con el nivel físico de los jugadores del Barsa, creo que Modric será titular en los clásicos hasta los 69 años, fecha en la que se retirará para cambiar de postura


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> villacis buscando novio nuevo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1229866



El Lapuerta tiene mala cara, parece que le han sentado mal los tiros.


----------



## fachacine (16 Oct 2022)

¿Os imagináis lo que estará pensando Lewandowski ? "_Bufff, con lo bien que estaba yo en el Bayern luchando por la Bundesliga de favorito indiscutible todos los años y luchando por la Champions de favorito cada año...¿quién cojones me manda venir a esta casa de putas para terminar jugando la Europa League?_"


----------



## Roedr (16 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis lo que estará pensando Lewandowski ? "_Bufff, con lo bien que estaba yo en el Bayern luchando por la Bundesliga de favorito indiscutible todos los años y luchando por la Champions de favorito cada año...¿quién cojones me manda venir a esta casa de putas para terminar jugando la Europa League?_"



que va... estará pensando en los ricos millones


----------



## filets (16 Oct 2022)

Vanatico dijo:


> El Bayern ha exigido cobrar los 45 kilos por Lewan a tocateja. Nada aplazado. Significativo.



Y el Leeds los 55 de Rafiña
El que no va a ver un duro es el Cerdilla por Kunde


----------



## Edge2 (16 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> que va... estará pensando en los ricos millones



Eso si cobra...


----------



## filets (16 Oct 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Pues 1-0 ha perdido la maricalva y eso que el Pool está fatal. O sea que son derrotables como siempre.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es que han jugado hasta el minuto 100 cuando marcaba solo 6 de prolongación, han jugado 4 minutos más por la patilla a ver si empataban los del city o algo. Sin lesiones ni juego parado por nada.






Y Haaland se esta quedando KALBO


----------



## sinosuke (16 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis lo que estará pensando Lewandowski ? "_Bufff, con lo bien que estaba yo en el Bayern luchando por la Bundesliga de favorito indiscutible todos los años y luchando por la Champions de favorito cada año...¿quién cojones me manda venir a esta casa de putas para terminar jugando la Europa League?_"




Ná....más bien estará pensando "Estos cabrones van a acabar debiéndome pasta......para qué coño le haría caso a mi mujer con lo a gusto (y cobrando puntualmente) que estábamos en Munich??"




.


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

¿Por cuánto venderíais a Valverde?


----------



## 11kjuan (16 Oct 2022)

Queda mucha, pero que mucha liga.

No entiendo ese triunfalismo.

Las ligas no se ganan en el clásico, sino en los Vallecas, Ruiz De Lopera, el Sarria, el Carranza o el Lluís Tsijar, etc...

Y sobretodo con el barca herido en copa de Europa.


----------



## El amigo (16 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Han hecho una apuesta cortoplacista con sus "palancas" y han fracasado. Espero su ruina definitiva y que se conviertan en un club irrelevante de ahora en adelante.



Si se convierten en SA, entrará mucho dinero. Ahora bien, eso no garantiza que las cosas les vayan bien.


----------



## Roedr (16 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1229981
> 
> 
> Y Haaland se esta quedando KALBO



¿Y no ha marcado contra el Pool el mejor jugador desde que se inventó el balón redondo?


----------



## Forenski (16 Oct 2022)

La delantera de Koeman era la buena para estos clásicos: Memphis, Braithwaite, Luuk de Jong y como revulsivo en el banquillo el vacunado Agüero. Es normal que Xavi se queje de la plantilla que tiene.


----------



## fachacine (16 Oct 2022)

Rudiger bailando al final del partido. Crack.


----------



## Forenski (16 Oct 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Si se convierten en SA, entrará mucho dinero. Ahora bien, eso no garantiza que las cosas les vayan bien.



Creo que Pfizer va a comprar el Barsa, necesitan una buena " inyección" de dinero y " experimentar" un juego nuevo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## 11kjuan (16 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Rudiger bailando al final del partido. Crack.



Y por la noche un coñito de rubia angelical.


----------



## qbit (16 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis lo que estará pensando Lewandowski ? "_Bufff, con lo bien que estaba yo en el Bayern luchando por la Bundesliga de favorito indiscutible todos los años y luchando por la Champions de favorito cada año...¿quién cojones me manda venir a esta casa de putas para terminar jugando la Europa League?_"



Más importante es que sirva de ejemplo a otros futbolistas:

- "¿Una oferta del Farsa? ¿Ese club fracasado y arruinado? Quita, quita, que no quiero acabar como Lewandosky, perdiendo todas las competiciones y en los tribunales para que le paguen".


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis lo que estará pensando Lewandowski ? "_Bufff, con lo bien que estaba yo en el Bayern luchando por la Bundesliga de favorito indiscutible todos los años y luchando por la Champions de favorito cada año...¿quién cojones me manda venir a esta casa de putas para terminar jugando la Europa League?_"



La suisa del sud, me decian.


----------



## Roedr (16 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Rudiger bailando al final del partido. Crack.



Menudo cuerpo tiene. Esbelto, proporcionado y sin grasa.


----------



## Roedr (16 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


>



Y el Top 1... Kross ;-)


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Y el Top 1... Kross ;-)



La verdad es que hoy ha estado como no había estado en años. En la final contra el Liverpool también jugó bien pero esto ha sido superior.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menudo cuerpo tiene. Esbelto, proporcionado y sin grasa.



No lomo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


>


----------



## qbit (16 Oct 2022)

Hay triunfalismo porque la liga tiene pinta de ser un dúopolio, y como hemos ganado, pues ya un monopolio y encima con el coeficiente de goles bastante a favor.


----------



## El amigo (16 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Queda mucha, pero que mucha liga.
> 
> No entiendo ese triunfalismo.
> 
> ...



Ya sabemos que queda mucha liga; pero el barca no transmite buenas sensaciones


----------



## fachacine (16 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menudo cuerpo tiene. Esbelto, proporcionado y sin grasa.



Corrige y añade "no homo"


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis lo que estará pensando Lewandowski ? "_Bufff, con lo bien que estaba yo en el Bayern luchando por la Bundesliga de favorito indiscutible todos los años y luchando por la Champions de favorito cada año...¿quién cojones me manda venir a esta casa de putas para terminar jugando la Europa League?_"



Lewan sabe perfectamente a donde venía. 4 años de contrato cobrando más que lo que iba a cobrar en Munich en 2, viviendo en la playa y dando vueltas en bici con su familia. Lo deportivo si sale bien perfecto y sinó pues también.


----------



## fachacine (16 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La verdad es que hoy ha estado como no había estado en años. En la final contra el Liverpool también jugó bien pero esto ha sido superior.



Suelo criticar mucho a Kroos pero hoy no toca.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Y el Top 1... Kross ;-)



Hacía mucho que no le veíamos un partido como el de hoy.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## 11kjuan (16 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lewan sabe perfectamente a donde venía. 4 años de contrato cobrando más que lo que iba a cobrar en Munich en 2, viviendo en la playa y dando vueltas en bici con su familia. Lo deportivo si sale bien perfecto y sinó pues también.



Así es.

El frío Munich por el cálido y playero Barcelona.

Lo malo los amigos de lo ajeno.
Aunque dicen que quien roba a un ladrón cien años de perdón.

Y un jugador que solo viene a cobrar es un ladrón.


----------



## feps (16 Oct 2022)

Como el Madrid encuentre un sustituto de gran nivel para Modric, pueden seguir pasando cosas. A corto plazo, es la pieza más necesaria, porque entre Vinicius, Rodrygo y Benzema los goles están asegurados. Modric, en cambio, ya no está para más de 60 minutos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Laporta ha bajado al vestuario del árbitro. Sanchez Martínez lo ha reflejado en el acta.



Y en la caverna qatarlana dicen que es un robo el penalti no pitado a Lewan.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (16 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Y el Leeds los 55 de Rafiña
> El que no va a ver un duro es el Cerdilla por Kunde




Eso se lo cobrarán en árbitros.


----------



## feps (16 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


>



"Ateos, horteras y puteros" llamaba pisitófilos a los daneses del sur.


----------



## Roedr (16 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Corrige y añade "no homo"



En mi caso, no lo necesito.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Uchiha Madara dijo:


> Por menos que esto se pedía despellejar a Koeman. Al final que la prensa defienda a Xavi nos va a hacer un favor y todo.



Por la décima parte de lo que ha hecho Javier, Kuman hace meses que estaría en la calle.


----------



## Roedr (16 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


>



Hay más falsas denuncias que malos tratos. Hasta que se demuestre lo contrario pensará que la tía miente.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Queda mucha, pero que mucha liga.
> 
> No entiendo ese triunfalismo.
> 
> ...



Qué cortarrollos, coño. Que esto en 15 días se para y no vuelve hasta después de Reyes, déjanos disfrutar un poco.

Por cierto, comentario pollavieja premium, el Lluís Sitjar ya estaba cerrado para derribo un día que pasé yo por ahí en el verano de 1999.


----------



## feps (16 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Hay más falsas denuncias que malos tratos. Hasta que se demuestre lo contrario pensará que la tía miente.



No cuesta tanto leer. Lo ha hecho en un restaurante con decenas de testigos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Hay más falsas denuncias que malos tratos. Hasta que se demuestre lo contrario pensará que la tía miente.



Si has leído la noticia, no ha llamado ella sino unos guardaespaldas que había por allí. Supongo que pagarán para callarla y se correrá un tupido velo.


----------



## Roedr (16 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> No cuesta tanto leer. Lo ha hecho en un restaurante con decenas de testigos.



puff de lo cuentan en la noticia a la realidad, a saber... además, lo primero es la presunción de inocencia


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Oct 2022)

Ostras, se le ocurrió zarandear a la parienta en presencia de Irene Montero:


Los hechos han tenido lugar en torno a las 3 del mediodía en un restaurante del número 16 de la calle *Miguel Ángel*, a pocas paradas de metro del *Santiago Bernabéu*. En ese local, en el que comían decenas de personas, el joven comenzó a zarandear y amenazar a su pareja delante del resto de comensales.


En una de las mesas más próximas a la pareja dentro del local se encontraban varios de los escoltas de una ministra del *Gobierno*. Fueron ellos los que llamaron a la policía al presenciar el episodio de presuntos malos tratos del hijo del presidente del *Barça*.











Un hijo de Joan Laporta, detenido en Madrid antes de El Clásico por malos tratos a su pareja


Fuentes de la Jefatura Superior de la Policía Nacional en Madrid destacan que se están tramitando diligencias en la UFAM.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Th89 (16 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Rudiger bailando al final del partido. Crack.



Me encanta este cabronazo


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


>



Valors.
Los catalanes semos asin.
Cuanto daño han hecho los indultos.


----------



## El chepa (16 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


>



Farlita rica de la de papi, ñamñam. El padre la lía en el túnel de vestuarios, el hijo en un restaurante. Se comportan como jeques, debe ser parte del plan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Oct 2022)

Vaya siesta de 2 horas me he pegado, la virgen. Nada como quedarse sobado con la sonrisa en la boca.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

No se ha ganado nada, pero hasta enero la tranquilidad está garantizada. Es más, puede ser que la ventaja se amplie... el Barcelona tiene ahora partidos difíciles y la defensa está muy jodida.

Nosotros no tenemos ya ningún partido importante y difícil. Si acaso el Sevilla en el Bernabeu y el del Leipzig (Y este tiene una importancia baja)


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Oct 2022)

Bueno, el español ganó al Valladolid 1-0 
Enhorabuena al forero pericoburbuja.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ostras, se le ocurrió zarandear a la parienta en presencia de Irene Montero:



No sé ahora, pero en su época los escoltas eran Policías Nacionales, y cuando un ministro está en un restaurante se entera hasta el que friega los platos. 

Ya hay que ser gilipollas .


----------



## Chichimango (16 Oct 2022)

Veo gente buscándole las vueltas al juego del Madrid... Yo lo que he visto es un equipo con los cojones pelados de disputar partidos de este tipo que ha controlado los tiempos prácticamente del minuto 1 al 90. No se ha jugado a nada que no quisiera el Madrid. El susto final del Barça yo creo que hasta entraba en los planes. Contra equipos de este nivel, diez minutos malos los vas a pasar quieras o no. Lo bueno del Madrid es que lo sabe, lo acepta y lo gestiona de puta madre. 

Vamos, en mi opinión el equipo más sólido de Europa ahora mismo. Quizá no el mejor, pero en los cruces va a ser una pesadilla para cualquiera.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

Estoy disfrutando la victoria más ahora que después del partido final.


----------



## qbit (16 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ostras, se le ocurrió zarandear a la parienta en presencia de Irene Montero



Irene Montero sufriendo sobre si ir contra el "machista maltratador" o hacer la vista gorda con el hijo del culerdo mayor del régimen.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Veo gente buscándole las vueltas al juego del Madrid... Yo lo que he visto es un equipo con los cojones pelados de disputar partidos de este tipo que ha controlado los tiempos prácticamente del minuto 1 al 90. No se ha jugado a nada que no quisiera el Madrid. El susto final del Barça yo creo que hasta entraba en los planes. Contra equipos de este nivel, diez minutos malos los vas a pasar quieras o no. Lo bueno del Madrid es que lo sabe, lo acepta y lo gestiona de puta madre.
> 
> Vamos, en mi opinión el equipo más sólido de Europa ahora mismo. Quizá no el mejor, pero en los cruces va a ser una pesadilla para cualquiera.



No es ninguna tontería, hasta el 1-0 hacian presión alta, luego bloque medio-bajo... y en la 2º parte directamente han jugado a bajar el ritmo, a que no pasara NADA, y asi ha sido salvo la jugada del gol y esos minutos post-gol por la inercia de estar cerca en el marcador. El resto el Barcelona ha sido una marioneta incapaz de generar nada.

El Real Madrid no tiene estilo definido: simplemente se adapta al rival y le da lo que le jode. Hoy tocaba hacer un partido plomizo, y con 2-0 lo ha hecho.


----------



## qbit (16 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Bueno, el español ganó al Valladolid 1-0
> Enhorabuena al forero pericoburbuja.
> Pozdrawiam.



Cítale bien: @Pericoburbujista


----------



## fogbugz (16 Oct 2022)

Yo le tengo miedo al Mundial, porque va a machacar a muchos jugadores sin apenas vacaciones despues.

Teniendo solo a Karim como 9, el cual encima no es un 9 clasico, puede haber problemas en febrero-mayo que es cuando de verdad se ganan cosas.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Oct 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Pues 1-0 ha perdido la maricalva y eso que el Pool está fatal. O sea que son derrotables como siempre.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es que han jugado hasta el minuto 100 cuando marcaba solo 6 de prolongación, han jugado 4 minutos más por la patilla a ver si empataban los del city o algo. Sin lesiones ni juego parado por nada.



El dinero saudi es lo que tiene...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menudo cuerpo tiene. Esbelto, proporcionado y sin grasa.


----------



## 4motion (16 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Suelo criticar mucho a Kroos pero hoy no toca.



Lo mismo digo, el tractor TDI alemán hoy estuvo inmenso.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Hay más falsas denuncias que malos tratos. Hasta que se demuestre lo contrario pensará que la tía miente.



Si tiene Lazito no hay delito.


----------



## Chichimango (16 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Irene Montero sufriendo sobre si ir contra el "machista maltratador" o hacer la vista gorda con el hijo del culerdo mayor del régimen.



Es lo primero que he pensado yo: catalán, del Barça, seguramente indepe... Lo mismo la Irene le saca la cara.


----------



## qneb (16 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Queda mucha, pero que mucha liga.
> 
> No entiendo ese triunfalismo.
> 
> ...



Y Atocha, fundamental ganar en Atocha.


----------



## 11kjuan (16 Oct 2022)

qneb dijo:


> Y Atocha, fundamental ganar en Atocha.



Pues si, la verdad que si


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Oct 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Quizá no el mejor, pero en los cruces va a ser una pesadilla para cualquiera.



Yo todo el partido vi a un equipo ensayando un partido de cruces de Champions ante el sparring de más nivel que podían encontrar en la liga española.


----------



## Roedr (16 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1230063



hehe keep trying


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2022)

El Madrid ha podido meterse en un lío por hacer el gilipollas, ha tenido momentos que se han puesto con ronditos y no tiraban, deben matar los partidos.


----------



## feps (16 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, el Madrid tiene un estupendo portero en Lunin. No se ha notado la baja de Courtois hasta ahora.


----------



## Roedr (16 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por cierto, el Madrid tiene un estupendo portero en Lunin. No se ha notado la baja de Courtois hasta ahora.



Pues sí, a ver si se empieza a reconocer a Lunin.


----------



## qbit (16 Oct 2022)

Ojitou, Javineto y Guardrogas pierden el mismo día contra sus máximos rivales en la liga.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por cierto, el Madrid tiene un estupendo portero en Lunin. No se ha notado la baja de Courtois hasta ahora.



Pues a mí me parece blandito, blandito, aunque es verdad que ser portero suplente es un destino muy perro. Ojo, no es malo, y con unas cuantas temporadas de titular en un equipo decente hasta será bueno, pero ahora mismo me parece que está muy verde.

De hecho el inicio del Madrid me parece más prometedor incluso porque lo estamos sacando sin Courtois.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (16 Oct 2022)

qneb dijo:


> Y Atocha, fundamental ganar en Atocha.





11kjuan dijo:


> Queda mucha, pero que mucha liga.
> 
> No entiendo ese triunfalismo.
> 
> ...




Intuyo que el partido en Sarrià va a ser muy complicado para ambos equipos... El partido se lo llevará el que mejor se adapte al terreno de juego.... Jejejjejejeje....


----------



## El amigo (16 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ojitou, Javineto y Guardrogas pierden el mismo día contra sus máximos rivales en la liga.
> 
> 
> En el caso de la liga inglesa, hay quizá más rivales para ganar la liga, pero aún así, esta derrota les deja a ambos bastante fuera.



El City está a tres puntos del arsenal. Pero la sensación que da el city no tiene nada, pero que nada, que ver con la del Barcelona. El City es un equipo, nos guste más o menos Guardiola.


----------



## qbit (16 Oct 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> El City está a tres puntos del arsenal. Pero la sensación que da el city no tiene nada, pero que nada, que ver con la del Barcelona. El City es un equipo, nos guste más o menos Guardiola.



Se descuelgan a 4 puntos. Hasta Guardrogas es menos tonto que el Javineto, y sobre todo, su club tiene muchísimo más DINERO, que es lo que cuenta. Mira cómo le echaron de Alemania. Ahí le calaron rápido.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Oct 2022)

Laporta bajó a pedirle explicaciones al árbitro. El pobre árbitro le tuvo que explicar que Eric García es muy malo.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Oct 2022)

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

Lunin es bueno. Con el pie puede mejorar, hoy ha habido varias jugadas en las que ha cometido ciertas imprecisiones ahi. Hace años esto no sería relevante, hoy en día al portero se le pide que dé pelotazos con sentido. Nada grave, pero con margen de mejora.

Como suplente de garantías creo que cumple de sobra, y está bien que vaya jugando partidos relevantes para mejorar.



qbit dijo:


> Se descuelgan a 4 puntos. Hasta Guardrogas es menos tonto que el Javineto, y sobre todo, su club tiene muchísimo más DINERO, que es lo que cuenta. Mira cómo le echaron de Alemania. Ahí le calaron rápido.



Al Arsenal este año del top-4 no le bajas, pero aguantarle al Shitty es otro nivel. Guardiola no sabe sacarles a sus megaequipos el 100% el día clave, de esto ya ha quedado constancia muchas veces, pero les saca el 95% con mucha regularidad.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Oct 2022)

Joder, recuerdo ese cántico en un clásico hace años todo el mundo en pie en el Bernabéu cantando Así, así, así gana el Madrid! Ufff! 
Los clásicos de antes eran oro puro con las aficiones ahora se ha perdido un poco todo es una pena.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (16 Oct 2022)

Bueno, pues la cosa ha sido más fácil de lo que pensaba. Es la importancia de golpear primero. Con una ventaja tan clara, se han dedicado a eso, a que no pasase nada excepto el tiempo.

Hasta el arreón mediada la segunda parte donde ha dominado el barcelona, estaba siendo el clásico más plácido que recordaba. Muy poquita oposición del barsa. Yo pensaba que saldían al 100% para lavar la imagen dada contra el Inter, pero no ha sido así.

Ojo, que no tienen tan mal equipo, eh? Lo que creo que les ha pasado es que se les han lesionado los dos centrales en el peor momento, y les ha afectado, palmando partidos importantes. Ansu frágil se ha ido de la defensa en la jugada del gol con suma facilidad. Ese chaval tiene un don especial para crear peligro.

Me he congratulado de escuchar las declaraciones del gran Javier Hdez, que empieza a ser un meme de sí mismo. No menos interesante ha sido la performance del panzudo presi, bajando al vestuario de los árbitros como un Al Kalifa cualquiera.

Del Madrid, pues muy bien Valverde, Kroos, Militao. Vini no ha intervenido demasiado, pero cuando lo ha hecho han llegado los goles. Yo sigo diciendo que el mundial en medio de la temporada es una mierdaza, y tengo la sensación de que andan los internacionales de los equipos a medio gas, no se vayan a perder la cita en el último momento. Y luego a la vuelta, vete tú a saber cómo vuelven. Miedo me da Benzema como llegue lejos Francia. El tío sigue en pretemporada, como si la verdadera temporada empezase ahora con el mundial.

Luego he visto un poco del Liverpool-City, y jugaron a un ritmo completamente distinto: un correcalles continuo, con ocasiones en una y otra portería, entretenido para el espectador. Me sorprendió al equipo de Guardiola entrando en ese tipo de juego.

En resumen, otro día más en la oficina. Tres puntos, el barsa en el diván y yo que me alegro. Ya hablan de hacer fichajes en enero.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, el así, así, así gana el Madrid en plan despectivo y como señalando que el Madrid gana porque le favorecen los árbitros no salió del campo nuevo en Barcelona más bien salió de la afición del Sporting de Gijón allá por 1979 en un partido entre el Sporting y el Madrid y el público del molinón empezó a cantarlo por unas supuestas acciones del árbitro que perjudicaron al conjunto gijonés por eso del cántico y ya luego todos los demás equipos lo copiaron entre ellos el Barça.Luego la réplica en el Bernabéu es cuando el Madrid juega como los Dioses y gana el partido la misma afición del Madrid lo canta para dar a entender que el Madrid no necesita de los favores de los árbitros para ganar sino más bien por su juego y jugadores que es este equipo muy grande.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Pedri hoy nada de nada... si esto es lo más relevante de hoy.


----------



## Roedr (16 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Aparte de que resulta ridículo ver como le resulta imposible derribar a un abuelo, ¿la segunda vez vuelve a intentar pegar a Modric?


----------



## feps (16 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Hoy habrá hecho frío en Madrid. Pedri necesita el calor húmedo y pegajoso de Barcelona para ser el nuevo Messi.


----------



## Smurf (16 Oct 2022)

Bueno me voy a la cama a disfrutar de las tertulias anti-xavi jejeje.

qué asco me da ese cabrón lo cuneteaba pero ya y su cuerpo encima del de guardiola y piqué

a ver si se animan a montar una guerra los indepes de mierda


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Aparte de que resulta ridículo ver como le resulta imposible derribar a un abuelo, ¿la segunda vez vuelve a intentar pegar a Modric?



Estilo Busquets.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Oct 2022)

ultima hora

acaban de pillar al jardinero charnego pidiendo que le esperasen en el aeropuerto porque llegaba tarde a tomar el avion que salia para qatar


----------



## Th89 (16 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Otro partidazo del sobrevalorado este. Que siga montándose sus films contra Elches de la vida.


----------



## xilebo (16 Oct 2022)

*El mejor de los merengues de largo*


----------



## Vikingo2016 (16 Oct 2022)

Este partido si el Madrid hubiera apretado termina 5-0. 

Es lo que me cabrea de Ancelotti que puede rematar el partido y estar tranquilo con un 3-0 o 4-0 y jugar a placer con tú afición en tú campo. 

Además de humillar al Barça y dejarlo muerto psicológicamente para toda la temporada.


----------



## _Suso_ (16 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Sólo le ha faltado sacarse la polla y mearse encima de Pedri mientras da una asistencia de gol


----------



## Tadeus (16 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Por cierto, el así, así, así gana el Madrid en plan despectivo y como señalando que el Madrid gana porque le favorecen los árbitros no salió del campo nuevo en Barcelona más bien salió de la afición del Sporting de Gijón allá por 1979 en un partido entre el Sporting y el Madrid y el público del molinón empezó a cantarlo por unas supuestas acciones del árbitro que perjudicaron al conjunto gijonés por eso del cántico y ya luego todos los demás equipos lo copiaron entre ellos el Barça.Luego la réplica en el Bernabéu es cuando el Madrid juega como los Dioses y gana el partido la misma afición del Madrid lo canta para dar a entender que el Madrid no necesita de los favores de los árbitros para ganar sino más bien por su juego y jugadores que es este equipo muy grande.
> Pozdrawiam.



Joder que viejo soy, recuerdo aquel partido escucharlo por el carrusel deportivo, no sé seguro si se estaban jugando la liga con la Real Sociedad.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2022)

Estoy pensando que el Barcelona ganó 0-1 el bolo aquel de pretemporada. Están tardando en decir que ese partido es más relevante, porque era en campo neutral, o algo asi.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (17 Oct 2022)

duro golpe para le barsalona, este año se escapa el trofeo 0-4 también.


----------



## IVNP71 (17 Oct 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Joder que viejo soy, recuerdo aquel partido escucharlo por el carrusel deportivo, no sé seguro si se estaban jugando la liga con la Real Sociedad.



Esa liga 79-80 se ganó por un punto segunda fue la real y curiosamente el tercero fue el Gijón y cuarto el Barça.
Mi pasión por el Real viene de esa temporada que también hay que decirlo ganó la Copa del Rey en el Bernabéu ante su filial el Castilla en aquel entonces.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Tadeus (17 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Esa liga 79-80 se ganó por un punto segunda fue la real y curiosamente el tercero fue el Gijón y cuarto el Barça.
> Mi pasión por el Real viene de esa temporada que también hay que decirlo ganó la Copa del Rey en el Bernabéu ante su filial el Castilla en aquel entonces.
> Pozdrawiam.



También recuerdo ese partido, el Castilla llegó a la final jugando muy buen fútbol pero cuando jugaron contra el Madrid estaban muy impresionados o agarrotados y creo recordar que el Madrid les metió una goleada.

Si no recuerdo mal en esa última jornada de liga los tres equipos llegaron a estar líderes en algún momento del partido, eso sí que fue un final de liga emocionante


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Oct 2022)

Y en la radio ahora uno diciendo que Javier no puede ser tan malo porque ganó 0-4. Siguen con la misma matraca sin analizar una mierda.


----------



## IVNP71 (17 Oct 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> También recuerdo ese partido, el Castilla llegó a la final jugando muy buen fútbol pero cuando jugaron contra el Madrid estaban muy impresionados o agarrotados y creo recordar que el Madrid les metió una goleada.
> 
> Si no recuerdo mal en esa última jornada de liga los tres equipos llegaron a estar líderes en algún momento del partido, eso sí que fue un final de liga emocionante



No, la liga fue entre el real Madrid y la real sociedad durante casi toda la temporada y a falta de dos jornadas para terminar la liga la real era primera pero el Madrid se la arrebató en esas dos últimas jornadas.
Desde la jornada 10 en adelante fue cosa de 2 nada más.(R.Madrid y Real Sociedad) .El Gijón desde la jornada 3 a la 9 fue líder.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y en la radio ahora uno diciendo que Javier no puede ser tan malo porque ganó 0-4. Siguen con la misma matraca sin analizar una mierda.



El 0-4 de la 21/22 fue prácticamente todo demérito del Real Madrid, en una Liga ganada justo antes de un partido fundamental de la Champions, con experimentos (Modric de falso 9, defensa de 3...). Pero vamos, tapar casi 4 temporadas enteras con un partido, es que es lamentable.

Su próxima parada es la Supercopa de Enero. Ya lo veréis. Cuando llegue la Supercopa, otra vez la opción de ganarnos a los vikingos... si ambos llegamos a la final. Y si es asi, otra opción de "tapar vergüenzas". Y si no sale bien...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Dr.Muller (17 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



aprende chaval


----------



## 4motion (17 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Sólo le ha faltado sacarse la polla y mearse encima de Pedri mientras da una asistencia de gol



Es un puto mago el cabron de Luca.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El chepa (17 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Hacerle una estatua como homenaje me sabe a poco. Rafael Salgado hizo mucho por el Real Madrid, pero Padre Damián y Concha Espina ya han disfrutado mucho tiempo del nombre de esas calles. Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El mejor de los merengues de largo*



lo tendremos en el mundial de titular...


----------



## Silluzollope (17 Oct 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Este partido si el Madrid hubiera apretado termina 5-0.
> 
> Es lo que me cabrea de Ancelotti que puede rematar el partido y estar tranquilo con un 3-0 o 4-0 y jugar a placer con tú afición en tú campo.
> 
> Además de humillar al Barça y dejarlo muerto psicológicamente para toda la temporada.



El corazon pedia eso, pero la cabeza pedia dejarles vivos. Si hubieran perdido con el Inter y goleada ayer, Xavi estaba fuera. Ahora están igual de muertos pero aún no lo saben, si llegan al paron a 3-5 puntos del Madrid, hay Xavi y risas para el resto de la temporada al menos.


----------



## feps (17 Oct 2022)

Hay que reconocer que Ancelotti ha logrado crear un EQUIPO. No hay estrella en el mundo por la que merezca ponerlo en peligro.


----------



## feps (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## The Replicant (17 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> El corazon pedia eso, pero la cabeza pedia dejarles vivos. Si hubieran perdido con el Inter y goleada ayer, Xavi estaba fuera. Ahora están igual de muertos pero aún no lo saben



están MVERTOS en vida

taluecs


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Dr.Muller (17 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> están MVERTOS en vida
> 
> taluecs


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

Estoy paladeando lo de ayer gostosamente y seguiré haciéndolo.


----------



## Chichimango (17 Oct 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Es un puto mago el cabron de Luca.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Lo cojonudo es que no lo hace por lucirse, son recursos técnicos de crack que le permiten resolver situaciones complicadas. No hay partido en el que no haga 2-3 de esas. 

El puto amo.


----------



## JimTonic (17 Oct 2022)

parece que el madrid (ayer lo dijo alvarez de mon) tiene en caja para gastar inmediatamente 450 millones de euros. 125 de la pasada temporadaa y 325 de esta por el acuerdo del 30% de la explotacion durante los proximos 20 años del interior del santiago bernabeu durante los dias de NO partido.


Esto me deja una duda, no era que el fondo iba a pagar 300 millones anuales por gestionar la restauracion del interior del bernbeu cada año??? no os acordais que tuvimos una discusion donde el manero de turno (ahora no me acuerdo) se reia de nosotros porque decia que solo iban a dar 400 millones por los proximos 20 años??? y nosotros le pusimos noticias que los 300 eran anuales.....

esto cmo va??? tenemos que reconocer nuestro error???


----------



## El chepa (17 Oct 2022)

Golearlos y humillarlos es de paletos, disfrutar de su muerte lenta es uno de los grandes placeres de la vida.
¿Habremos visto ya la mejor versión de Elchedowsky? Ojo que de aquí al mundial ya hay muchos que han levantado el pie (Vinicius el primero) y quedan 5 jornadas relativamente complicadas para el Barsa (ALmería y Osasuna también porque 15 días antes del mundial no va a pegarse una carrera de más ni Ter Stegen). Con el polaco desaparecido y sin Araujo esta plantilla es muy floja. Y entre medias el Bayern y el Plzen en modo bochorno...


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> parece que el madrid (ayer lo dijo alvarez de mon) tiene en caja para gastar inmediatamente 450 millones de euros. 125 de la pasada temporadaa y 325 de esta por el acuerdo del 30% de la explotacion durante los proximos 20 años del interior del santiago bernabeu durante los dias de NO partido.
> 
> 
> Esto me deja una duda, no era que el fondo iba a pagar 300 millones anuales por gestionar la restauracion del interior del bernbeu cada año??? no os acordais que tuvimos una discusion donde el manero de turno (ahora no me acuerdo) se reia de nosotros porque decia que solo iban a dar 400 millones por los proximos 20 años??? y nosotros le pusimos noticias que los 300 eran anuales.....
> ...



Yo a ese forero le tengo en el ignore desde ni se sabe y no sé lo que dice, pero al final la verdad acaba saliendo a la luz... siempre. No te agobies.


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## feps (17 Oct 2022)

Real Madrid: Carlo Ancelotti insiste en el fichaje de Nicolò Barella


Tal y como informamos en fichajes.net, Nicolò Barella es una de las grandes debilidades de Carlo Ancelotti. El centrocampista del Inter de Milán está destinado...




www.fichajes.net


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (17 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Real Madrid: Carlo Ancelotti insiste en el fichaje de Nicolò Barella
> 
> 
> Tal y como informamos en fichajes.net, Nicolò Barella es una de las grandes debilidades de Carlo Ancelotti. El centrocampista del Inter de Milán está destinado...
> ...



Muy blanco no?


----------



## Th89 (17 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Real Madrid: Carlo Ancelotti insiste en el fichaje de Nicolò Barella
> 
> 
> Tal y como informamos en fichajes.net, Nicolò Barella es una de las grandes debilidades de Carlo Ancelotti. El centrocampista del Inter de Milán está destinado...
> ...



Hay que cerrar a este tío YA.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (17 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Pues Curtois parece que está muy exigido como para recuperarse pronto:



bueno y a este que le pasa? desgarro de prepucio?


----------



## The Replicant (17 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Hay que cerrar a este tío YA.



es lo más parecido a Modric que podríamos encontrar, bajo mi punto de vista









Tiene al madridismo enamorado: vean lo primero que hizo Modric al llegar al vestuario...


Muchos han sido los tuiteros madridistas que han compartido esta escena del croata nada más finalizar el Clásico ante el barcelona.




as.com





que tio más grande joder


----------



## JimTonic (17 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> bueno y a este que le pasa? desgarro de prepucio?



eso me paso a mi y fue lo mas doloroso que he pasado, no se lo recomiendo a nadie


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (17 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> eso me paso a mi y fue lo mas doloroso que he pasado, no se lo recomiendo a nadie



Yo me lo desgarré y ni me enteré. Sangrando como un cerdo degollado y seis puntos. Dos años después me lo arreglaron todo con bisturí eléctrico. Partió el frenillo.


----------



## JimTonic (17 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Yo me lo desgarré y ni me enteré. Sangrando como un cerdo degollado y seis puntos. Dos años después me lo arreglaron todo con bisturí eléctrico. Partió el frenillo.




yo menos mal que ya lo pille hace poco y me lo arreglaron con laser, si me hubieran tenido que dar puntos no me lo quiero imaginar. Me lo tuvieron que cortar con el laser la parte del frenillo que aun se mantenia. Hay cosas que el laser es una maravilla.

La novia de ese momento se cabreo porque queria follar y yo no podia, al final lo dejamos, pero tener a un pivon al lado de la cama y no poder follartela es horrible.AHora un año despues todavia estoy aprendiendo a follar de nuevo, porque mi sensibilidad es diferente, ahora follo mejor con condon que sin el



Luego podremos hablar de las operaciones de fistulas anales y hemorroides, y como el laser también me salvo la vida


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (17 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> yo menos mal que ya lo pille hace poco y me lo arreglaron con laser, si me hubieran tenido que dar puntos no me lo quiero imaginar. Me lo tuvieron que cortar con el laser la parte del frenillo que aun se mantenia. Hay cosas que el laser es una maravilla.
> 
> La novia de ese momento se cabreo porque queria follar y yo no podia, al final lo dejamos, pero tener a un pivon al lado de la cama y no poder follartela es horrible.AHora un año despues todavia estoy aprendiendo a follar de nuevo, porque mi sensibilidad es diferente, ahora follo mejor con condon que sin el
> 
> ...



Estoy yo como para que me den por el culo.


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Oct 2022)

Volvamos al fútbol, que me vais a provocar un desmayo.


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

*Florentino culmina su obra*

En 2009 viajó personalmente hasta la casa de Benzema, en Lyon, para ficharlo. Hoy, su gran apuesta personal, levantará un Balón de Oro. Todo, 13 años después.


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Paradigmas 2 (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## MC33 (17 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Pues Curtois parece que está muy exigido como para recuperarse pronto:



¿Cuánto cobra esta? tiene pinta de ser de las de 500 la hora...


----------



## seven up (17 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Florentino culmina su obra*
> 
> En 2009 viajó personalmente hasta la casa de Benzema, en Lyon, para ficharlo. Hoy, su gran apuesta personal, levantará un Balón de Oro. Todo, 13 años después.



No le cayeron palos al Tito desde los medios y desde foro por culpa de Benzema. Primero que el bueno y el que tenía que haber fichado, era a David Villa. ¿Quién se acuerda de él hoy en día?. Después Higuain debía jugar todos los minutos, Higuain por cierto ya retirado. Luego que jugaba por mandato presidencial y que no marcaba ni al arco iris, 223 goles en Liga superando a Raúl y a Di Stéfano y otros 74 en Champions siendo el 4º máximo goleador de la misma.
En sus 13 temporadas en el Real Madrid, ni un mal gesto, ni una mala cara, ni ninguna exigencia salarial (ha sido siempre de la clase media salarial), ni amenazas de marcha, ni tampoco ninguna exigencia de reconocimiento a su persona. Solamente un buen jugador, ganador de 23 títulos oficiales en en Real Madrid y que ha marcado la friolera de 324 goles y ha dado 159 asistencias. 
Felicidades por el fichaje al presi, todo un acierto.


----------



## cebollo (17 Oct 2022)

Fuera bromas con lo de Courtois. Follar mucho te puede desgastar la espalda sobre todo si eres muy alto y tienes que forzar algunas posturas. Ella encima siempre.

Elsa Alka le destrozó la columna vertebral a Epi.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (17 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> lo tendremos en el mundial de titular...



Será el mejor jugador de Costa Rica.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vegahermosa (17 Oct 2022)

da la sensacion que el madrid juega como sin ganas estos partidos, le ponen intensidad en momentos concretos, dan la estocada y a dormir la siesta. 

a veces como madridista me gustaría darle una tunda al barcelona para ver si se dejan de milongas, pero por otra parte entiendo que no hace falta, ya que estamos en mundos diferentes.

ellos cuando estan en una situación de fuerza intentan hacer sangre como hicieron con lopetegui, pero es el si no de un equipo inferior que intenta lucirse y creer que humilla así al rival,cuando no dejan de ser tres puntos más.


----------



## El Juani (17 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> @El Juani aparécete



Estuve currando. No pude ver el partido hasta por la noche. Pero mi satisfacción fue la misma.


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

*Ester Expósito ‘se cuela’ en la fiesta post-Clásico*

Los futbolistas merengues aprovecharon también el cumpleaños de Mina Bonino para festejar ambas cosas en un día más que especial para Fede y su pareja.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (17 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Ester Expósito ‘se cuela’ en la fiesta post-Clásico*
> 
> Los futbolistas merengues aprovecharon también el cumpleaños de Mina Bonino para festejar ambas cosas en un día más que especial para Fede y su pareja.



Tremendo entornito


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Dr.Muller (17 Oct 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> da la sensacion que el madrid juega como sin ganas estos partidos, le ponen intensidad en momentos concretos, dan la estocada y a dormir la siesta.
> 
> a veces como madridista me gustaría darle una tunda al barcelona para ver si se dejan de milongas, pero por otra parte entiendo que no hace falta, ya que estamos en mundos diferentes.
> 
> ellos cuando estan en una situación de fuerza intentan hacer sangre como hicieron con lopetegui, pero es el si no de un equipo inferior que intenta lucirse y creer que humilla así al rival,cuando no dejan de ser tres puntos más.



Jojojojojo


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> tiene toda la pinta
> en cuanto al resumen del cortacéspet están en una dinámica negativa y son un equip en construcció



ES verdad, llevan años en construcción después de la era buena de Messi, no de jugar sin Messi, desde que dejó de ser competitivo. Lo que pasa es que sois unos ansia viva, una reconstrucción pude tardar 20 años, no hay prisa. Si siguen empeñados con las milongas del juego bonito para ocultar sus mierdas, que sigan vendiendo mentiras. Juegan con extremos y con tres centrocampistas sin fuelle físico, luego van por Europa y les dan, normal. TRes en el centro del campo y piensan que con GAvi dando patadas es tener físico y jugar rápido.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Oct 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> BCN proximos partidos:
> 
> - Jueves con el villareal. [Empate en el ultimo minuto de penalty que no es]
> - Domingo en bilbao. [Palman]
> ...



Ni en los mejores sueños veremos eso, pero nunca es malo soñar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Oct 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> 1 clásico ganado en medio de 7 derrotas y sacas pecho por eso? Un clásico en que el Madrid jugó sin su jugador franquicia, casi andando y con un caos táctico. Tan poco te respetas, rey? A tan poco aspirais ya en Can Barça?



Que lo repitan, como el 6-1 al Psg. ¿quién gano esa liga y esa champions?


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Un entrenador que lleva casi 2 temporadas, manda 2 veces a su equipo a jugar la Europa League, que se muestra impotente en el Bernabeu cuando hay algo en juego, y que le han traido todo lo que ha pedido hipotecando el club... estaría fuerísima. Lo que pasa que echar a Xavi es reconocer que han estado vendiendo una mentira durante años... entonces es mejor que Laporta baje hoy a quejarse del árbitro (LOL) o que "es que no estamos teniendo suerte", que reconocer que han vivido en Narnia.
> 
> La solución: más fichajes en enero, a ver si cae la Supercopa de rebote y venderlo como "un título importantísimo". Y que siga girando la rueda.



No puden fichar en enero, no hay pasta, a no ser que Roures les de otros 100 millones, que esa es una de las famosas palancas, y eso no es conflicto de intereses, que va.


----------



## Th89 (17 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ES verdad, llevan años en construcción después de la era buena de Messi, no de jugar sin Messi, desde que dejó de ser competitivo. Lo que pasa es que sois unos ansia viva, una reconstrucción pude tardar 20 años, no hay prisa. Si siguen empeñados con las milongas del juego bonito para ocultar sus mierdas, que sigan vendiendo mentiras. Juegan con extremos y con tres centrocampistas sin fuelle físico, luego van por Europa y les dan, normal.* TRes en el centro del campo y piensan que con GAvi dando patadas es tener físico y jugar rápido*.



Es que yo lo flipo, ese desnutrido no va a marcar la diferencia jamás tal como está el fútbol ya. Si hay un momento que pasa Vinicius al lado y con un toque le manda a volar, ya no es que sea un enano, es que pesará 60 kg 

Y Pedri lo mismo, le faltan 10 kg de músculo para poder competir hoy en día.

Busquets directamente no ha destacado por su físico jamás.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



ESte chaval es el nuevo bufón que tiene Pedretroll, si sigue a´si supera al inútil de J jorge.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Es que yo lo flipo, ese desnutrido no va a marcar la diferencia jamás tal como está el fútbol ya. Si hay un momento que pasa Vinicius al lado y con un toque le manda a volar, ya no es que sea un enano, es que pesará 60 kg
> 
> Y Pedri lo mismo, le faltan 10 kg de músculo para poder competir hoy en día.
> 
> Busquets directamente no ha destacado por su físico jamás.



Lo ha comparado usted con Vinicius, si lo compara con chumino ya no digo na.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo a ese forero le tengo en el ignore desde ni se sabe y no sé lo que dice, pero al final la verdad acaba saliendo a la luz... siempre. No te agobies.



Al Madrid no le dan 300 anuales. A ver si noes enteremoas, han dado dinero para gestinoar el 30 % de las ganancias en los próximos 20 años. Ahora bien, como es comisión, al comisionista le interesa y es el que más sabe para atraer clientes, el Madrid considera que es mejor gestor que el. Cuanto m´sa gane el comisionistas, más gana el Madrid. Si le han dado 360 kg por 20 años, considera que con ese 30% de comisión en esos 20 años es poco dinero con lo que va a ganar, se puede pensar, el Madrid gana menos, pero se lleva el otro 70 %, más comisión pero más dinero también para el Madrid. Esa empresa es especialista en esos temas, si ha apostado eso es que va a ganar pasta, lo cual es muy bueno para el Madrid.


----------



## manutartufo (17 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ESte chaval es el nuevo bufón que tiene Pedretroll, si sigue a´si supera al inútil de J jorge.



Buena combinación,no sé corto ni media,todos del barca.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## pepero corrupto (17 Oct 2022)

Xavi Hez es el típico moro argentino catalán vendedor de humo estafador que se pasa el día actuando, mintiendo, haciendo como que sabe y da mucha grima.

Todas sus ruedas de prensa son mentiras, frases estudiadas para ganar tiempo, vender que están en construcción con un equipo malo por culpa de Bertomeu y que necesitan tiempo para volver a jugar como en los viejos tiempos de Messi y las otras estrellas carísimas que ya no pueden pagar.

Hace gestos ridículos constantes, aplausitos, animitos, va va va, cabeza y concentración va, que somos el Barsa y tenemos que jugar muy bien y que vuelvan a hablar de nosotros en el mundo para que apoyen la independencia...

Es todo falso y fingido, actuado para que se le vea en la tele lo metido que está en el partido dando aplausos y órdenes y los catalanes digan mira cómo se esfuerza que no se queda sentado sin hacer nada...

El rey del postureo.


----------



## El chepa (17 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Es que yo lo flipo, ese desnutrido no va a marcar la diferencia jamás tal como está el fútbol ya. Si hay un momento que pasa Vinicius al lado y con un toque le manda a volar, ya no es que sea un enano, es que pesará 60 kg
> 
> Y Pedri lo mismo, le faltan 10 kg de músculo para poder competir hoy en día.
> 
> Busquets directamente no ha destacado por su físico jamás.


----------



## Silluzollope (17 Oct 2022)

El chepa dijo:


>



Es de coña que el leñero del equipo sea un niñin de metro setenta y 70kg, son patéticos hasta para eso.


----------



## Tubiegah (17 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Por cierto, el así, así, así gana el Madrid en plan despectivo y como señalando que el Madrid gana porque le favorecen los árbitros no salió del campo nuevo en Barcelona más bien salió de la afición del Sporting de Gijón allá por 1979 en un partido entre el Sporting y el Madrid y el público del molinón empezó a cantarlo por unas supuestas acciones del árbitro que perjudicaron al conjunto gijonés por eso del cántico y ya luego todos los demás equipos lo copiaron entre ellos el Barça.Luego la réplica en el Bernabéu es cuando el Madrid juega como los Dioses y gana el partido la misma afición del Madrid lo canta para dar a entender que el Madrid no necesita de los favores de los árbitros para ganar sino más bien por su juego y jugadores que es este equipo muy grande.
> Pozdrawiam.



Y por eso, querides amegos, el sporting está muy bien donde está, en tercera o no se dónde. El estadio con más antimadridistas por metro cuadrado, de siempre.


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> da la sensacion que el madrid juega como sin ganas estos partidos, le ponen intensidad en momentos concretos, dan la estocada y a dormir la siesta.
> 
> a veces como madridista me gustaría darle una tunda al barcelona para ver si se dejan de milongas, pero por otra parte entiendo que no hace falta, ya que estamos en mundos diferentes.
> 
> ellos cuando estan en una situación de fuerza intentan hacer sangre como hicieron con lopetegui, pero es el si no de un equipo inferior que intenta lucirse y creer que humilla así al rival,cuando no dejan de ser tres puntos más.



Si ayer al Barcelona le cae un 6-1, se tomarían medidas "más contundentes" porque no habría donde esconderse ni excusa posible. El Real Madrid es un señor entrado en edad sabio, y sabe que es mejor tener un rival tocado sin autocrítica, que no tenerlo.

Al final los triunfos van también en función de tus rivales. Es mejor un Barcelona débil sin autocrítica, que un no Barcelona.

Vergüenza ajena los videos de la celebración del 0-4, de verdad. Y ya comparado con lo de ayer, más todavía. Es como si el Valencia se pone a celebrar el 4-1 de la pandemia en Mestalla. Pero claro, esta gente necesita el consumo interno para seguir girando la rueda.

Pensad que en 4 temporadas, desde el 4-0 de Liverpool, han ganado 1 Copa y han ganado al Real Madrid 1 vez. Esa es la situación real, y todavía venden que están haciendo todo correcto... que son todo factores externos que no les favorecen los culpables.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (17 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Fuera bromas con lo de Courtois. Follar mucho te puede desgastar la espalda sobre todo si eres muy alto y tienes que forzar algunas posturas. Ella encima siempre.
> 
> Elsa Alka le destrozó la columna vertebral a Epi.



y a pelito. siempre a pelito


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (17 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo ha comparado usted con Vinicius, si lo compara con chumino ya no digo na.



el chumin cuando se coma un cocido madrileño una vez a la semana durante una temporada se va a poner berracvsn maximvs


----------



## IVNP71 (17 Oct 2022)

Bueno, pasamos página ya y nos centramos en el Elche? Por cierto, es de los equipos que se dejan los hígados para ganar al Madrid para ellos es de vida o muerte contra otros no sino contra el Madrid almeno en el Martínez Valero.Lo llevo notando desde los últimos enfrentamientos en Elche.
Que pensáis?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (17 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Bueno, pasamos página ya y nos centramos en el Elche? Por cierto, es de los equipos que se dejan los hígados para ganar al Madrid para ellos es de vida o muerte contra otros no sino contra el Madrid almeno en el Martínez Valero.Lo llevo notando desde los últimos enfrentamientos en Elche.
> Que pensáis?
> Pozdrawiam.




pienso lo mismo : fuera confianzas y centrarse

el elche va a ser duro , tipo como el partido contra el almeria

espero que no se haya ganado al farsa y sacarle 3 puntos , para luego perderlos con colistas y similares


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Bueno, pasamos página ya y nos centramos en el Elche? Por cierto, es de los equipos que se dejan los hígados para ganar al Madrid para ellos es de vida o muerte contra otros no sino contra el Madrid almeno en el Martínez Valero.Lo llevo notando desde los últimos enfrentamientos en Elche.
> Que pensáis?
> Pozdrawiam.



No recuerdo ningún partido fácil contra el Elche y recuerdo más de un empate.

Pienso que va a haber que bajarse al barro.


----------



## IVNP71 (17 Oct 2022)

El Elche solo lleva 3 puntos en 9 jornadas y el sábado pasado empató en Mestalla ante el Valencia.Pues esperen a ver al Elche el miércoles ante el Madrid y verán que lo que digo es cierto es un equipo que solo se motiva si les viene el Madrid y se transforman ahora que ganen es otra cosa pero si hasta ahora están dando una imagen mediocre seguro que contra el Madrid se dejan el alma.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (17 Oct 2022)

Yo del último no me fío un pelo y si es el Elche menos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (17 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> pienso lo mismo : fuera confianzas y centrarse
> 
> el elche va a ser duro , tipo como el partido contra el almeria
> 
> espero que no se haya ganado al farsa y sacarle 3 puntos , para luego perderlos con colistas y similares



Por eso las ligas se ganan en estos campos no solo ante los grandes.
Ganar al Barça para luego perder o empatar ante el colista pues sería un fiasco así que hay que ver al Elche como a un grande más y ganar el partido sin confiarse.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Rudiger y nkuku quedan en l puesto 25 por el balón de oro.

La cosa estará entre Ferrán, ansu Fati y Benzema al final.


----------



## feps (17 Oct 2022)

Exhaustivo análisis del partido de ayer, por Marcos López.


----------



## REDDY (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## El amigo (17 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> duro golpe para le barsalona, este año se escapa el trofeo 0-4 también.



Ha ganado el trofeo posesión . No lo olvidemos.


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

*El Madrid tiene 4 jugadores en el top-10*

Ya solo quedan 10 futbolistas por salir. Entre ellos quedan cuatro jugadores del Real Madrid. Modric, Vinicius, Courtois y Benzema terminarán entre los 10 mejores jugadores del mundo. También quedan jugadores como Salah, Mané, Haaland, Mbappé, Lewandowski y De Bruyne.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

Lo lógico es que sea Curtuá el ganador, pero porteros por aquí cero


----------



## MC33 (17 Oct 2022)

Las zorras de los futbolistas postureando en la gala del balón del Moro…

Buena putaza gasta Lewandoski


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

*Silencio, hablan las leyendas*


----------



## Raul83 (17 Oct 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Las zorras de los futbolistas postureando en la gala del balón del Moro…
> 
> Buena putaza gasta Lewandoski



Lewandowska


----------



## Raul83 (17 Oct 2022)

Benzema con gafas. Se ha quedado miope de tanto leer el Corán.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (17 Oct 2022)

Aláh es grande! El islam significa paz!


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Las zorras de los futbolistas postureando en la gala del balón del Moro…
> 
> Buena putaza gasta Lewandoski



Ellas están con ellos por su inteligencia y lo bien que cocinan. No sé porque las llamas zorras.


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Benzema con gafas. Se ha quedado miope de tanto leer el Corán.


----------



## MC33 (17 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ellas están con ellos por su inteligencia y lo bien que cocinan. No sé porque las llamas zorras.



Y que las hacen reír


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

Ahora todo sexplica de por qué el amego revienta Lambos, necesita de pvtas gafas


----------



## Raul83 (17 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Estoy paladeando lo de ayer gostosamente y seguiré haciéndolo.



Muy mal, el Madrid celebra los títulos, no ganarle al Barza


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

El motivo q courtois no termina de recuperarse de se lesion


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Estáis viendo la gran gala del balón mamadou?? 

Parece que Adama parte con posibilidades.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Zidane enfocado con nazario, mbappe sentado al lado de encurtidos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Jajajaja no sacan a Cristian o mientras repasan los balones de oro y cierran con Messi y sus 6 balones


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajaja no sacan a Cristian o mientras repasan los balones de oro y cierran con Messi y sus 6 balones



Son 7, la vista te falla


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Muy mal, el Madrid celebra los títulos, no ganarle al Barza



Yo celebro cada victoria, lo que pasa que la de ayer era "más necesaria" que otras. Pero de poquito me vale si ganamos en Elche.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El motivo q courtois no termina de recuperarse de se lesion



De joven se culeaba a la de De Bruyne.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Joder nazario godzilla


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

Ronaldo ya ha cenado


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Ronaldo Nazario podría comerse a Pedri de un solo bocado...


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

¿Pedri no habla polaco?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Pedri no habla en catalán. Qué vergüenza.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El motivo q courtois no termina de recuperarse de se lesion



Es el perfecto ejemplo de lo busconas que son las mujeres. Lo que pasa que Courtois se llevo unos cuantos palos de jovenzuelo y sabe como manejar ests situaciones (Recuerdo lo de Alba Carrillo, aquello fue top). Si él no fuese un futbolista top, esta tipa NI LE MIRA. 

Pero bueno, él le da estatus premium y ella le da buen sexo, todos contentos.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Oct 2022)

Le van a regalar un trofeo al tal Gabri y el de plata a Lewan por la mala conciencia de robárselo hace 2 años porque pararon la liga francesa.

(El del año pasado era también Benzema, pero lo putearon porque les dio por robarnos la liga),


----------



## feps (17 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ronaldo Nazario podría comerse a Pedri de un solo bocado...



Pero porque Pedri viene calentado de fábrica.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (17 Oct 2022)

Al Gavi este hay que pararle los pies!


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Ronaldo en plan Gimli obeso rodeado de hobbits...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Madre mía menudo choni hablando


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

Otro que no habla polaco


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía menudo choni hablando



Cani, las chonis son los xoxetes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ronaldo en plan Gimli obeso rodeado de hobbits...



En cuanto que termine la gala se va a rociar a la presentadora


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía menudo choni hablando



No respetas la auténtica parla catalana.


----------



## Raul83 (17 Oct 2022)

Gavi y Pedri y Ansu nos darán el Mundial de Quatar


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Gavi y Pedri y Ansu nos darán el Mundial de Quatar



Y el Trofeo Posesió.

Y la Copa Valors.


----------



## MC33 (17 Oct 2022)

Vaya par de niñatos


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

Ya queda menos para que le den el premio al amego


----------



## Raul83 (17 Oct 2022)

Grandes Gavi y Pedri


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Lo raro es que no se lo den a ansu Fati con el año que acaba de hacer tan completo.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Grandes Gavi y Pedri



Verás las risas cuando vengan las contrapalancas y los vendan...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Oct 2022)

Y ahora un premio al más rojo, que se lo regalarán a Mbappé por cohabitar con travesaños.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

YA van dos del Madrit...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Oct 2022)

Esto es un chiste dentro de una broma.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Que hace vinicius el octavo capaces de meter a mbappe entre los tres mejores


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Ahora el premio al futbolista más progre.


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo raro es que no se lo den a ansu Fati con el año que acaba de hacer tan completo.



No estaba ni entre los candidatos  

*Candidatos al Trofeo Kopa 2022*

*Eduardo Camavinga (Real Madrid/Francia)*
*Pablo Martín Páez Gavira “Gavi” (FC Barcelona/España)*
*Karim Adeyemi (Borussia Dortmund/Alemania)*
*Jude Bellingham (Borussia Dortmund/Inglaterra)*
*Ryan Gravenberch (Bayern de Múnich/Países Bajos)*
*Josko Gvardiol (RB Leipzig/Croacia)*
*Nuno Mendes (PSG/Portugal)*
*Jamal Musiala (Bayern Múnich/Alemania)*
*Florian Wirtz (Bayer Leverkusen/Alemania)*
*Bukayo Saka (Arsenal/Inglaterra)*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Vinicius debería está como mal el cuarto y si me apuras entre los tres mejores.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Y ahora un premio al más rojo, que se lo regalarán a Mbappé por cohabitar con travesaños.



¿Lo de travesaño es una invención tuya o una jugada del texto predictivo?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ahora el premio al futbolista más progre.



    hijo fruta


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No estaba ni entre los candidatos
> 
> *Candidatos al Trofeo Kopa 2022*
> 
> ...



@Obiwanchernobil Deberías seguir a este jugador:

*Bukayo Saka *


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No estaba ni entre los candidatos
> 
> *Candidatos al Trofeo Kopa 2022*
> 
> ...



Quién es el kopa ese?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Lo de travesaño es una invención tuya o una jugada del texto predictivo?



Así le dicen por la Argentina.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién es el kopa ese?



El inventor del Renault Cinco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Que es esta mierda??


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién es el kopa ese?



Un jugador frances de la epoca del real madrid de las 5 primeras copas de europa


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Esto es un chiste dentro de una broma.



El Barcelona fabrica jugadores que ganan premios y el Real Madrid... el Real Madrid gana los "premios".


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién es el kopa ese?



Expulsen a este tío del hilo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Os imagináis que sale ahora uno del kukkuxklan al escenario


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Oct 2022)

A ver si sale ya que Benzema es el quinto y me puedo ir a cagar tranquilo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Para ser justos, tengo oído que Mané de verdad se gasta cantidades de dinero en obras benéficas en su país.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Un jugador frances de la epoca del real madrid de las 5 primeras copas de europa



 

Caeis como moscas, no esperaba que fueras tu


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Va a salir Alexa Spotify.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Va a salir Alexa Spotify.



Lo importante que es tener jugadores que ganan premios. Como el Barcelona femenino.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Oct 2022)

Shevchenko buscando el otro balón y la pija para tener la combi completa.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Os imagináis que sale ahora uno del kukkuxklan al escenario



Un día te contaré una anécdota del ex-jugador de baloncesto del Real Madrid en la Semana Santa de Málaga cuando empezó a ver que la calle se llenaba de tíos con caperuzas blancas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Multimillonarios encocados y trajeados pidiendo ayuda y concienciación para la guerra de ukrania


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Bueno, un discursito pro_Zelensky y otro interfiriendo en las elecciones democráticas de Brasil. Muy NWO todo.


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

Alexia gana de nuevo el balon de oro femenino


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Los eslavos grandotes cuando envejecen parecen vacas y los pequeñitos, cuando envejecen, ratoncitos.

Shevchenko, Modric...


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Alexia gana de nuevo el balon de oro femenino



Mucho más importante que la Shempions y el Mundial juntos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Premio que le han robado a nuestra gran athenea


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Oct 2022)

Ponen primero a la tipa esta porque si se lo dan después de anunciar que Benzema es el quinto no lo vería nadie.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (17 Oct 2022)

Sevchenko haciendo una mamada pública a Zelenski.

Se le ve desmejorado y delgado


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

Ronaldo va a explotar


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Mucho más importante que la Shempions y el Mundial juntos.



Más importante que Xavi es


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Esta mujer en su casa, ¿cómo se las apaña para que el asistente virtual no salte en todo momento?

Alexia, acércame la sal.

Alexia, ven a ver esto.

Alexia, dame una churrupadita...


----------



## MC33 (17 Oct 2022)

A quien cojones le importa el fútbol femenino?


----------



## Chichimango (17 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Alexia gana de nuevo el balon de oro femenino



Que para la mayoría de aficionados al fútbol es como decir que mañana lloverá en Cuenca.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> A quien cojones le importa el fútbol femenino?



A Alexia.


----------



## MC33 (17 Oct 2022)

Parece una película de Netflix esto


----------



## El amigo (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajaja no sacan a Cristian o mientras repasan los balones de oro y cierran con Messi y sus 6 balones



Si lo han sacado muchacho.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Parece una película de Netflix esto



Dado que el más inteligente y mejor vestido hasta ahora es George Weah, pues sí.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

No entiendo como ahora me parecen monas y luego las veo jugar, y es que ni con un palo.


----------



## El amigo (17 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es el perfecto ejemplo de lo busconas que son las mujeres. Lo que pasa que Courtois se llevo unos cuantos palos de jovenzuelo y sabe como manejar ests situaciones (Recuerdo lo de Alba Carrillo, aquello fue top). Si él no fuese un futbolista top, esta tipa NI LE MIRA.
> 
> Pero bueno, él le da estatus premium y ella le da buen sexo, todos contentos.



Pues yo creo que ella está por amor.....


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Ahora anuncios de la Cruz Roja, supongo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No entiendo como ahora me parecen monas y luego las veo jugar, y es que ni con un palo.



Las mujeres inventaron el maquillaje porque funciona.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Pues yo creo que ella está por amor.....



Si, es que acariciar ese pechito masculino todas las noches debe de ser la leche.


----------



## El amigo (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién es el kopa ese?



Raymond Kopa. Jugador francés de la época del Madrid de Di Stefano...
Un jugadorazo. Si no me falla la memoria, fue jugador delantero del Stade Reims y luego tambien jugó en el Madrid .


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Oct 2022)

Ah, que dicen que la Alexia esta no ha ganado una mierda tampoco. Qué cosa tan curiosa.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

Katatotos


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Ah, que dicen que la Alexia esta no ha ganado una mierda tampoco. Qué cosa tan curiosa.



Es el ADN Barça.


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Las mujeres inventaron el maquillaje porque funciona.



Y porque ellas lo valen


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Esta mujer en su casa, ¿cómo se las apaña para que el asistente virtual no salte en todo momento?
> 
> Alexia, acércame la sal.
> 
> ...




Madre mía cómo estamos ehhh


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

Se acverda más la gente de Müller que de las 20 del fútbol femenino


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Oct 2022)

Ahora el trofeo al mejor palomero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Raymond Kopa. Jugador francés de la época del Madrid de Di Stefano...
> Un jugadorazo. Si no me falla la memoria, fue jugador delantero del Stade Reims y luego tambien jugó en el Madrid .




Otro que cae


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Pero estos premios que coño son????
Trofeo Muller???


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

*Existen dos tipos de futbolistas*


----------



## Scardanelli (17 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ronaldo va a explotar



Es la tiroides, cabroneh...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Buah el jodorosky entre el mundial de clubes catalán, el trofeo excelencia y el Muller este es un no parar de titulos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Existen dos tipos de futbolistas*



Le van a meter cuarto o tercero fijo, vergüenza absoluta


----------



## REDDY (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Oct 2022)

Lewan diciendo que batió no sé qué en no sé donde y todo el mundo pensando que no les importa una putísima mierda.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buah el jodorosky entre el mundial de clubes catalán, el trofeo excelencia y el Muller este es un no parar de titulos



Y le falta un trofeo que jamás hubiera podido conseguir en el Bayern: 

la Europa League.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Y le falta un trofeo que jamás hubiera podido conseguir en el Bayern:
> 
> la Europa League.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Pero que dice este, es Obama o que?? Lleva 15 minutos hablando


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero estos premios que coño son????
> Trofeo Muller???



Sii muller, un jugador del congo belga de la epoca


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

Tiene que ser hvmillante recibir un premio despves de que te den un baño ayer


----------



## Roedr (17 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>





xilebo dijo:


>



Que hortera jajaja


----------



## Señor Moscoso (17 Oct 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Es la tiroides, cabroneh...



Parece lopez miras


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Los grandes éxitos de jodorosky


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

*El tiempo no perdona a ninguno*


----------



## Roedr (17 Oct 2022)

a la Putillas esa no le da vergüenza su propia presencia en galas donde a nadie le interesa?. Ya sé que no...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Oct 2022)

A ver a quién le dan el premio a mejor portero, yo apuesto por Iñaki Peña por su encomiable labor en el campo del Galatasaray.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

Curtuá 7º


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

septimo courtois sexto mbappe quinto salah


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Encurtidos el 7 detrás de mbapppe jajajajajaja super liga ya joder esto no es serio


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Encurtidos el 7 detrás de mbapppe jajajajajaja super liga ya joder esto no es serio



Y encima lo sientan al lado de Mbappé, si es que son unos hijos de puta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Encurtidos cuando salga que les mandé a tomar por culo, sí ha ganado el solo la Champions joder


----------



## Smurf (17 Oct 2022)

Vaya colección de smokings de diseñadores de superlujo, la gala más cani-hortera que existe, furbolistas millonarios luciendo smokings y peinados supercantosos. Deben costar como 100.000€ cada uno.

El Barcelona sigue teniendo comprada o chantajeada a la UEFA porque es la hostia esto. El Gavi ese y la Putellas esa, no me jodas...


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

Courtois gana el trofeo Yashin


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

Empieza la remontada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Joder el Florencio está senil


----------



## filets (17 Oct 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Vaya colección de smokings de diseñadores de superlujo, la gala más cani-hortera que existe, furbolistas millonarios luciendo smokings y peinados supercantosos. Deben costar como 100.000€ cada uno.
> 
> El Barcelona sigue teniendo comprada o chantajeada a la UEFA porque es la hostia esto. El Gavi ese y la Putellas esa, no me jodas...








El premio lo da una revista, no la UEFA


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

¿Pero cuánto dvra esta mierda?


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

*Quizas la noche más importante de su carrera personal, y decide homenajear a Tupac.*


----------



## Smurf (17 Oct 2022)

Total que nos llevamos el öscar al mejor portero y mejor amego.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Courtois gana el trofeo Yashin



El yashin Ese quién es???


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

Mané se lo tenía que haber quedado el Madrit para tener la delantera full gansta


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (17 Oct 2022)

Blokain


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El yashin Ese quién es???



Un delantero centro marroqui


----------



## Roedr (17 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Quizas la noche más importante de su carrera personal, y decide homenajear a Tupac.*



No queremos a Benzy por su CI


----------



## Scardanelli (17 Oct 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Parece lopez miras



Lorquino universal....


----------



## filets (17 Oct 2022)

Los presentadores niggas tienen unas kalbas super brillantes


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

*Courtois gana el premio Yashin*

El guardameta del Real Madrid galardonado como mejor portero del mundo. Fue clave en la consecución de la Liga y la Champions.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Yo entiendo a Benzema. Es su ídolo. Yo hace mucho que me prometí a mí mismo que si me daban algún premio iría a la entrega vestido de Elvis.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Un delantero centro marroqui



     otra vez?? Pero que te pasa ministro xilebo, te han hackeado?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Oct 2022)

El Premio Burbuja es claro para Eric García... Eso sí, con dura pugna contra Piqué...

Los burbujeros hemos disfrutado mucho con su fútbol....Eso es así...


----------



## Roedr (17 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo entiendo a Benzema. Es su ídolo. Yo hace mucho que me prometí a mí mismo que si me daban algún premio iría a la entrega vestido de Elvis.



hahaha


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Blokain


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> otra vez?? Pero que te pasa ministro xilebo, te han hackeado?



Pase una mala noche


----------



## filets (17 Oct 2022)

Gavi ha dicho "Vizca el Barça" y es de Los Palacios


----------



## Scardanelli (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Encurtidos el 7 detrás de mbapppe jajajajajaja super liga ya joder esto no es serio



Imagínate haberte restregado la chorra en la cara de todos los delanteros de Europa y salir séptimo...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Bizca, ha dicho bizca.


----------



## Scardanelli (17 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Gavi ha dicho "Vizca el Barça" y es de Los Palacios



Tiene mucho _zein_ y mucho _adenebarza_


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Mbppe sexto cayendo en octavos....

Este año llega a cuartos y lo gana de calle


----------



## Scardanelli (17 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> El Premio Burbuja es claro para Eric García... Eso sí, con dura pugna contra Piqué...
> 
> Los burbujeros hemos disfrutado mucho con su fútbol....Eso es así...



Kaiser García, que siga ahí sacando la pilota con adenebarsa por mucho años...


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mbppe sexto cayendo en octavos....
> 
> Este año llega a cuartos y lo gana de calle



Es frances, que quieres


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Ozil estaba durmiendo????


----------



## filets (17 Oct 2022)

Drogba es el Alfonso Arús negro


----------



## Señor Moscoso (17 Oct 2022)

Se lo han dado ya al amego? Quiero ser el primero en felicitarlo. Siempre creí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Mejor equipo el PSG ya veras


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

Venga, vamos Shitty.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Oct 2022)

Mejor equipo el Barca por el estil.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es frances, que quieres



¿Qué gane algún títvlo que le importe a alguien?


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

1º Shitty
2º Liverpool
3º Real Madrid

LOOOOOOOL


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mejor equipo el PSG ya veras



Me autocito....

El Madrid el tercer equipo para esta chusma


----------



## Th89 (17 Oct 2022)

JAJAJAJA PERO ESTO QUÉ ES


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Oct 2022)

Bueno, hemos quedado tercer mejor club a pesar de solo haber ganado una puta champions de mierda. No como el Shitty con su Copa 0-1 en el 89.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (17 Oct 2022)

Pero qué cojones??


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Manchester City gana el Trofeo Valors.


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 1º Shitty
> 2º Liverpool
> 3º Real Madrid
> 
> LOOOOOOOL



Pa mi q era al reves  

3º Shitty
2º Liverpool
1º Real Madrid


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Bueno, hemos quedado tercer mejor club a pesar de solo haber ganado una puta champions de mierda. No como el Shitty con un copa 0-1 en el 89.



El Liverpool ganando una Copa inglesa paco ha quedado por delante del Real Madrid que ha ganado la Liga, la Champions... está claro que los títulos no son el criterio para la votación.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

Mondial en Qatar, premio en Francia, equipo de moros...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

¿Por qué el City es tan especial?

Qué pregunta, coño. Por el dinero.


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2022)

Esto es una coña. no?

No se como no se les cae la cara de vergüenza al coger el trofeo


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Liverpool ganando una Copa inglesa paco ha quedado por delante del Real Madrid que ha ganado la Liga, la Champions... está claro que los títulos no son el criterio para la votación.



Y cuales eran los criterios para la votacion ? porque el madrid gano al city y liverpool en champions


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Oct 2022)

Jjajajajajaj....

El City el mejor club porque Gaydiola es buena persona....

Jajajajajjajaja... No gana NADA en Europa, pero es buena persona y chupa bien las pollas y tal....

Vaya tela ¡¡¡¡¡ Jajajjjjaj


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Por qué el City es tan especial?
> 
> Qué pregunta, coño. Por el dinero.




Y el Madrid porque lo es??

1 español, Carvajal, en su 11 titular


----------



## filets (17 Oct 2022)

Nadie ha aplaudido el premio al City porque no se lo creian


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y cuales eran los criterios para la votacion ? porque el madrid gano al city y liverpool en champions



Que es un club, no un equipo. 

Pero vamos, que estos premios están bien para pasar la noche, comentarlo al día siguiente y ponerlo en el museo para presumir.


----------



## Scardanelli (17 Oct 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Se lo han dado ya al amego? Quiero ser el primero en felicitarlo. Siempre creí.



Moscoso confiante...


----------



## Le Truhan (17 Oct 2022)

Que vergüenza que no le hayan dado el premio al Real Madrid mejor club de Europa, infumable


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Mejor dictador fascista: "Adolfo Hitler"

Mejor calva del año. nominados:

Weah.
Seedorf.

Ganador:

Guardiola.


----------



## Th89 (17 Oct 2022)

El City tiene de especial que en Abu Dhabi hay un mar de petróleo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Espérate que no se lo dan a benzema


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Que verguenza


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

La noche de las trolleadas largas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Repiten votación y se lo dan a mbppe


----------



## Scardanelli (17 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, ¿esta mierda antes no era solo el BALONDOR y punto...? Ahora solo les falta dar el premio al mejor utillero...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Oct 2022)

Pobre Zidane teniendo que entregarle el premio a Lewandoski.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

Mejor portero: Real Madrid
Mejor jugador: Real Madrid
Ganador de la Champions: Real Madrid

Mejor club: Manchester City.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y el Madrid porque lo es??
> 
> 1 español, Carvajal, en su 11 titular



El City antes del dinero moro estaba en puestos de descenso y es uno de los clubes ingleses con base social más exigua.

¿Tú los ves iguales?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Jajaja tercero del año


----------



## filets (17 Oct 2022)

Premio Valores de Oro para Xavi


----------



## cebollo (17 Oct 2022)

¿Y el VAR no va a revisar el premio al City?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Oct 2022)

Balón de Horo para D. Santiago Ramón y Cajal....







Joder con el morapio...


----------



## Scardanelli (17 Oct 2022)

Y el Shitty ha hecho todo esto desde el ahorro, la humiltat y el feminisme...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (17 Oct 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿esta mierda antes no era solo el BALONDOR y punto...? Ahora solo les falta dar el premio al mejor utillero...



El premio "Pep Guardiola i Sala" al miyor entrenador no se lo han dado a Javi?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Ostia nos han dado algo a los terceros mejores del año


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

Los franceses querian la foto: zidane entregando balon de oro a benzema


----------



## Th89 (17 Oct 2022)

Buen colofón a estas semanas.

Magnifiqué.


----------



## Scardanelli (17 Oct 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> El premio "Pep Guardiola i Sala" al miyor entrenador no se lo han dado a Javi?



Si no se lo han dado será porque el sespet está alto en el teatro ese...


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

El primer Balón D'Or condenado por extorsión, hoy todo son records


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Buen colofón a estas semanas.
> 
> Magnifiqué.



Titular en el Mundial: Moneypé


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Detrás deberían poner imágenes de él en los juicios que ha tenido


----------



## Señor Moscoso (17 Oct 2022)

Directo desde canaletes celebrando el tercer puesto del madrit como millor equip



El equipo aterriza a las 03:00 y mañana la ofrenda a la moreneta


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

*Benzema de Oro*

El delantero gana el prestigioso galardón por primera vez y corona una carrera repleta de éxitos. Es el quinto francés que lo logra.


----------



## filets (17 Oct 2022)

Historia de superacion
De delincuente a mejor jugador del mundo


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Oct 2022)

Les ha dado vergüenza no dárselo a Karim. Y es curioso porque después del espectáculo de esta tarde nadie habría dado un duro porque la tuvieran.


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Historia de superacion
> De delincuente a mejor jugador del mundo



Y dardo a dechamps: hubo un tiempo q no iba a la seleccion


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El City antes del dinero moro estaba en puestos de descenso y es uno de los clubes ingleses con base social más exigua.
> 
> ¿Tú los ves iguales?




En ese aspecto desde luego que no.

Pero no me acaba de gustar que el futbol sea solo talonario en la actualidad y que cualquier club con pelas o propiedad de un millonario pase a ser un gran club.

Nunca se volvera a ver un Celtic ganador de la copa de Europa con todos sus jugadores nacidos al lado de Celtic Park


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

A mi GRAN presidente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Muy bien Benzema agradeciendo a Florencio


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

Es el balon de oro del pueblo, dixit benzema


----------



## Chichimango (17 Oct 2022)

En realidad ponerse a dar premios a todo el que pasa por la calle es un error, estás desluciendo el premio principal que es el Balón de Oro. 

Pero en fin, los patrocinadores y el buenismo mandan.


----------



## cebollo (17 Oct 2022)

Zidane y Benzema cuando hablan francés parecen inteligentes, es una sensación rarisima.


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

Goool del villareal a osasuna en liga


----------



## Roedr (17 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Historia de superacion
> De delincuente a mejor jugador del mundo



hahaha


----------



## Th89 (17 Oct 2022)

No podía faltar Don José Mourinho


----------



## Roedr (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Muy bien Benzema agradeciendo a Florencio



Obvio, no esperaba menos del gran Benzema. 

Por cierto, se sabe algo de nuestro ApoloCreed?.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (17 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Zidane y Benzema cuando hablan francés parecen inteligentes, es una sensación rarisima.



El traductor... ¿ Va borracho ??? Le pone una voz de sucnormal a Benzema que flipas....


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2022)

Os acordáis cuando muchos madridistas le llamaba Benzemalo, decian que Higuain era mejor que el...?

Os acordais cuando decuan que Courtois era un paquete y habia que fichar a Kepa?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Bueno....empieza el show...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Que salga también la modelo esa que le hacía las extracciones en verano


----------



## Edge2 (17 Oct 2022)

Si que es vieja su mujer..


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si que es vieja su mujer..




es su madre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

La madre lleva una cara de sueño sospechosa y tal


----------



## Descuernacabras (17 Oct 2022)

Sinceramente, lo del premio como "mejor" club del año al Shitty, me parece la TROLEADA del siglo. Insuperable. Roto2 hasta el infinito.       .

Yo soy Florentino y, en ese preciso momento, me marcho de la gala.


----------



## Th89 (17 Oct 2022)

Es orgásmico ver la cara de Mraté


----------



## Smurf (17 Oct 2022)

Ostia el amego habla español como si llevara 6 meses en España.


----------



## Roedr (17 Oct 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> es su madre



haha


----------



## Roedr (17 Oct 2022)

Amigues, no estoy viendo la gala, pero la estoy gozando con vosotros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Mane segundo sabes


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2022)

Mane segundo. 


El cupo negro


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

Otro titulo pa el barza, cuarto el polaco


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mane segundo sabes



Pves como el Livelpul de donde viene, 2º en todo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Joder con el city ha arrasado sin ganar la champions


----------



## Edge2 (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Smurf (17 Oct 2022)

Ser futbolista de élite = 10 años de vida de elite + 50 años de galas, cenas, homenajes, comentarios en mundiales...

Vaya vidorra macho.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Joder, me he tirado toda la noche llamando Weah a Drogba.


----------



## Th89 (17 Oct 2022)

El lobito Carrasco necesita una pastilla ya.


----------



## Le Truhan (17 Oct 2022)

Vaya trolleada con las votaciones, solamente faltaba que no ganara courtois la de porteros


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2022)

Benzena tivo un lio con Rihanna hace años no?


----------



## Roedr (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder con el city ha arrasado sin ganar la champions



Si la llega a ganar le dan a Guardrogas el balón de oro femenino.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Historia de superacion
> De delincuente a mejor jugador del mundo



Neymar parece que va a hacer la carrera inversa...


----------



## filets (17 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Joder, me he tirado toda la noche llamando Weah a Drogba.



Se llama Didier


----------



## Smurf (17 Oct 2022)

¿En qué basan el premio al mejor club?

Si ganas la liga española que es la 2ª del mundo y la champions que es la 1ª del mundo, ¿qué más hay que ganar?

¿O mezclan furgol femenino?


----------



## Suprimo (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder con el city ha arrasado sin ganar la champions



Excepto lo de mejor club que se lo iban a dar sí o sí a los moros, porque no tenemos a algún pirado en la liga construyendo hospitales en las Pedroñeras para gente pobre, que si no se lo lleva todo la pacoliga


----------



## Hermericus (17 Oct 2022)

Se acabo la era Messi CR7.

Nunca volveremos a ver nada igual.

Estamos hablando de que si no hubieran coincidido tendrian 10 balones cada uno


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> Sinceramente, lo del premio como "mejor" club del año al Shitty, me parece la TROLEADA del siglo. Insuperable. Roto2 hasta el infinito.       .
> 
> Yo soy Florentino y, en ese preciso momento, me marcho de la gala.



Es un clarísimo premio de consolación.


----------



## filets (17 Oct 2022)

Lo del Balon de Oro es la tactica Pedrerol de contentar a todo el mundo

BdO para el Madrid y Francia
Mejor equipo para la premier y los petroarabes
El Muller ese para Alemania
Kopa y Putillas para el Barça

Asi todos tienen algo que llevarse a la boca


----------



## Edge2 (17 Oct 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> es su madre


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo del Balon de Oro es la tactica Pedrerol de contentar a todo el mundo
> 
> BdO para el Madrid y Francia
> Mejor equipo para la premier y los petroarabes
> ...



Menos el Bayern y el Liverpool.


----------



## filets (17 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Menos el Bayern y el Liverpool.



Levandosky ha ganado por su temporada con el Bayern
Y Liverpool ha quedado segundo por delante del Madrid

Esto es politica. Parece Pedro Sanchez negociando los presupuestos


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Menos el Bayern y el Liverpool.



Esos dos comparten el premio al más rojo.


----------



## cebollo (17 Oct 2022)

Quiero mucho a Benzema pero su look Iman de Teheran no me ha gustado nada.


----------



## _Suso_ (17 Oct 2022)

Benzema ha quedado como un caballero y un rey en su discurso tras recibir el balón de oro


----------



## Smurf (17 Oct 2022)

A mí me parece una humillación de España a todos.

Se ha meado en todos, especialmente en los ingleses, pero también en PSG, Bayern y los italianos que ya ni aspiran a nada.

Menuda forma de barrer en el espectáculo más importante del mundo. 

El Madrid es la institución más importante y querida del mundo, más que la Iglesia, somos más famosos que Jesucristo, que diría Rosendo Mercado.


----------



## filets (17 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Quiero mucho a Benzema pero su look Iman de Teheran no me ha gustado nada.



Esta en Francia y tiene que amoldarse a su cultura


----------



## Smurf (17 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Benzema ha quedado como un caballero y un rey en su discurso tras recibir el balón de oro



Ha acuchillado salvajemente a Deschamps y no paraban de enfocarle.


----------



## Descuernacabras (17 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es un clarísimo premio de consolación.



Seguro que el meacolonias preferiría ese premio de consolación en forma de supositorio. Dildo de oro.


----------



## Roedr (17 Oct 2022)

Si hay algún periodista listo con colmillo deberían preguntarte a Guardrogas si al ganar el premio al mejor club espera estar en el mundial de clubes.


----------



## filets (17 Oct 2022)

Beguiristain es TONTO. En vez de agradecer al moro que paga toda la fiesta, agradece a la maricona calba


----------



## El chepa (17 Oct 2022)

El Marca de Leyenda a Angel Maria Villar olía mejor que la gala esta del Balón del Moro.


----------



## Th89 (17 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Quiero mucho a Benzema pero su look Iman de Teheran no me ha gustado nada.



Ha ido clavado a una imagen que he visto por ahí de Tupac.


----------



## filets (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

*Humildad y sacrificio, no hay secretos.*


----------



## Smurf (17 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, en los contratos de fichajes siempre incluyen una cantidad adicional a pagar si el jugador gana el balón de oro, que siempre queda en nada, pero ¿habrá pagado algo extra el Madrid al Lyon a estas alturas?


----------



## feps (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Roedr (17 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1231452



qué mirada


----------



## filets (17 Oct 2022)

Los cules ya se han olvidado del 3-1 porque el Barça ha ganado 3 premios esta noche y el Madrid 2

La Xavineta continua


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Los cules ya se han olvidado del 3-1 porque el Barça ha ganado 3 premios esta noche y el Madrid 2
> 
> La Xavineta continua



*La Lloreneta*


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

*Atención cuidado con el piso que está fregado*


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (17 Oct 2022)

Socios.com será patrocinador del Balón de Oro 2022


La plataforma de fan tokens, Socios.com, será uno de los patrocinadores de la entrega de premios por segundo año consecutivo.




news.bit2me.com





La empresa de la penúltima palanca es patrocinadora del Balón de Oro, eso explica el circo de esta noche.


----------



## fachacine (17 Oct 2022)

Yo sólo entro a postear a la novia de Courtois en la alfombra roja. Pffff...


----------



## Roedr (17 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo sólo entro a postear a la novia de Courtois en la alfombra roja. Pffff...



Dijo sí a Courtois por su belleza interior.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2022)

Pero vamos a ver  entonces el Madrid que coño ha ganado 
Encurtidos y vinicius en peor posición que mbappe que no paso de octavos en Champions.... 

Modric directamente a tomar por culo siendo el mejor centrocampista del mundo

Camavinga sin golden boy 

Valverde? 

Y ningún reconocimiento colectivo como equipo 


Vamos que si el Mohamed no se pone a meter goles y el encurtidos paradas no nos dan ni las gracias por la liga ay la champion más épica.de la historia 


Venga por favor, déjense de gilipolleces y monten la super liga.

He visto mamadous de la liga italiana que no conoce ni su madre por delante de kroos, militao valverde y compañía.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Dijo sí a Courtois por su belleza interior.



Ya lo hemos dicho, que todas estas están con los futbolistas por su inteligencia y porque también cocinan bien.

Las han llamado zorras, pero me parece injustísimo.


----------



## Smurf (17 Oct 2022)

Courtois se pilla por putas de lujo por encima de sus posibilidades.

Ese tipo de modelos/putas tan guapas no duran nada con un feo por rico que sea. Los despluman rapidito y luego a pagar toda la vida.


----------



## Roedr (17 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver  entonces el Madrid que coño ha ganado
> Encurtidos y vinicius en peor posición que mbappe que no paso de octavos en Champions....
> 
> Modric directamente a tomar por culo siendo el mejor centrocampista del mundo
> ...



En resumen, toda la razón.


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Smurf (17 Oct 2022)

Todos los premiados juegan en España no?

Vaya meada a chorro de España a la guiriada.


----------



## Roedr (17 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Dos gigantes.


----------



## Schenker (17 Oct 2022)

No os hagáis mala sangre ni os amarguéis mucho. Parecido a lo que dijo Pedro Sánchez ¿Quién da los premios del balón de oro?

Una revista francesa, y Francia es enemiga secular de España. Siempre, siempre, intentarán menospreciar a jugadores españoles o que jueguen en un equipo español. Hombre, te cabrea porque es bastante injusto, pero que les den mucho por culo. El Madrid que gane la Champions y al City que le den ese premio de marketing y todos contentos.


----------



## Th89 (17 Oct 2022)

Tremendo fotón se lleva Flopper.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo sólo entro a postear a la novia de Courtois en la alfombra roja. Pffff...



Muy cara


----------



## qbit (18 Oct 2022)

Cuidadín, que el Farsa ha sido premiado con el mejor equipo de jugar a las chapas. Jódete Real Madrid.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Son 7, la vista te falla



espacio patrocinado por ópticas benzemá


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 1º Shitty
> 2º Liverpool
> 3º Real Madrid
> 
> LOOOOOOOL



esto confirma la teoría de javi, no siempre gana el mejor


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Joder, me he tirado toda la noche llamando Weah a Drogba.



da igual nosotros tampoco los distiguimos.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1231452


----------



## vurvujo (18 Oct 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Benzema con gafas. Se ha quedado miope de tanto leer el Corán.



Benzema es la imagen de marca de las gafas de Jean Paul Galtier









Jean Paul Gaultier - Eyewear Jean Paul Gaultier X Karim Benzema


Limited edition Eyewear Jean Paul Gaultier X Karim Benzema




fashion.jeanpaulgaultier.com


----------



## vurvujo (18 Oct 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Las zorras de los futbolistas postureando en la gala del balón del Moro…
> 
> Buena putaza gasta Lewandoski



La señora de Lewandowski es espectacular. Está en la élite de esposas de futbolistas top, solo la compararía con la de Figo.


----------



## tHE dOG (18 Oct 2022)

El nivel de corrupción y mangoneo del Barsa y las ratas separatas en todas partes es alucinante.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Oct 2022)

@tHE dOG "This tweet is unavailable"


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Oct 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Y el Madrid porque lo es??
> 
> 1 español, Carvajal, en su 11 titular



No hay muchos más españoles que tengan nivel Real Madrid, realmente no hay ninguno más y hay que tener cuidado con meter ratas como ramos y el topor en el vestuario.

El Real Madrid es un equipo universal.


----------



## feps (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## hijodepantera (18 Oct 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> No hay muchos más españoles que tengan nivel Real Madrid, realmente no hay ninguno más y hay que tener cuidado con meter ratas como ramos y el topor en el vestuario.
> 
> El Real Madrid es un equipo universal.



A ver Iker bravo que al ser poco expañol igual no da mucho por culo y hasta triunfa.


----------



## hijodepantera (18 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Tremendo fotón se lleva Flopper.



Y sumale Cristiano, Kroos,Modric, etc etc y te darás cuenta de lo que ha pasado por esta casa en lo que llevamos de 21.
No hay equipo más laureado ni equipo con más figuras.
Ser del Madrid es el único consuelo pars los antiguos patriotas de eso que se llamo España y ahora es un régimen charocrático llamado Expaña.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2022)

Digo yo, las estrellas de los equipos del resto del mundo, no solo ganan millones y tal, tal vez deberían alzar la voz con estar mierdas que pasan, porque al final les tocará a ellos tragar, de que puede tener miedo Benzema, jodorosky, son, Bruno Fernándes, por poner solo unos pocos ejemplos, de alzar la voz sobre lo que está pasando en el fútbol.

Anoche no se premio al mejor equipo del año, no se premió una de las mejores champions de la historia, anoche se premió a los rebeldes de la super liga, se premió las inversiones extranjeras sin control en el mundo del fútbol, se premió a amigos que no han ganado nada y se intentó dilapidar la imagen del Madrid.

Mbappe por delante de encurtidos y vinicius en las votaciones? 

Liverpool y city mejores equipos este año? 


Mane segundo? 

Pues eso, que empiecen a quejarse, al final ya sabemos la razón de aquellas declaraciones de Guardiola "ganar la premier es más difícil que la Champions", imagino que ya sabía que les habían regalado este premio.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Oct 2022)

Ha pasado desapercibido por lo de ayer, pero en Inglaterra están diciendo que Kloppo es un xilófono por decir que el City tiene dinero ilimitado.


----------



## feps (18 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Ha pasado desapercibido por lo de ayer, pero en Inglaterra están diciendo que Kloppo es un xilófono por decir que el City tiene dinero ilimitado.



Los franceses de France Football, que tienen un Estado fallido en plena descomposición, han decidido que el City es el mejor. ¿Se sabe quiénes presuntamente han votado así como sus votos?


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Oct 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Y sumale Cristiano, Kroos,Modric, etc etc y te darás cuenta de lo que ha pasado por esta casa en lo que llevamos de 21.
> No hay equipo más laureado ni equipo con más figuras.
> Ser del Madrid es el único consuelo pars los antiguos patriotas de eso que se llamo España y ahora es un régimen charocrático llamado Expaña.



El Madrid y el corte inglés es lo único que nos queda


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

No le deis tantas vueltas a lo del premio del mejor club. Han querido repartir para todos y como el City lleva años intentando coronarse pues le han dado una especie de premio de consolación que no se lo cree nadie. Lo más triste es que los culés se acogen a eso para intentar paliar y sobrellevar lo que llevan encima, que ya es decir, como llevan haciendo todo el siglo XX y harán éste. Haced caso a Benzema a sus declaraciones, podrán dar el premio que quieran, todos sabemos quién ha sido el mejor.


----------



## cebollo (18 Oct 2022)

Yo lo que veo es que entregar un solo premio al mejor jugador se hace en dos minutos. Si lo que quieres es montar una especie de Gala de los Oscar's y que dure dos horas pues tienes que meter relleno. En los últimos años se han sacado de la manga lo de mejor jugadora, mejor portero, mejor gol, mejor club... Lo de mejor club al City es un poco el equivalente al Oscar al mejor maquillaje.

Mientras los ganadores no suelten mítines políticos, que es lo que ha hundido a los Oscars, pues puede funcionar.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Los franceses de France Football, que tienen un Estado fallido en plena descomposición, han decidido que el City es el mejor. ¿Se sabe quiénes presuntamente han votado así como sus votos?



No hubo votación para ese premio. Lo hicieron contando el número de jugadores que optaban al balón de oro, tanto en femenino como masculino. De ahí que el city sea el mejor equipo del mundo


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que entregar un solo premio al mejor jugador se hace en dos minutos. Si lo que quieres es montar una especie de Gala de los Oscar's y que dure dos horas pues tienes que meter relleno. En los últimos años se han sacado de la manga lo de mejor jugadora, mejor portero, mejor gol, mejor club... Lo de mejor club al City es un poco el equivalente al Oscar al mejor maquillaje.
> 
> Mientras los ganadores no suelten mítines políticos, que es lo que ha hundido a los Oscars, pues puede funcionar.



Es puro politiqueo y postureo. Para seguir engordando todo el tema que rodea al fútbol, FIFA, UEFA, etc. Y es lo que dices, se pueden hacer galas mucho más directas, pero no le interesan.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> El Madrid y el corte inglés es lo único que nos queda



Tal cual. Las dos únicas instituciones que hacen sentirse a uno español aunque esté lejos de casa


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Oct 2022)

CITY mejor equipo de la temporada..a cuantos barriles estaba el voto?


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

Lo pregunto porque ni idea... no vi la gala. Se puso en video cuando le dieron el trofeo a Courtois por lo del mejor portero, la parada del penalti que lanzó Messi???


----------



## JimTonic (18 Oct 2022)

como aficionado del real madrid, y del fútbol en general, defiendo unos valores, y al igual que no veo a la selección española porque se ha creado un combinado independentista, ni la liga nacional porque los árbitros y el var son puestos entre el roures la federación y la liga cuando debían ser independientes, así como no voy a ver el mundial de fútbol de quatar porque es un evento fundado sobre la corrupción y la muerte de 7000 inocentes, pues al igual que todo lo anterior e intentando tener el nivel de integridad parecido pues....

NO DEBÍAN HABER DADO EL PUTO BALON DE ORO A UN DELINCUENTE, SIMPLEMENTE UNA PERSONA CON ANTECEDENTES PENALES (Y VAYA ANTECEDENTES) SIMPLEMENTE NO DEBIA ESTAR EN LA LISTA DE POSIBLES CANDIDATOS PORQUE NO EJEMPLIFICA LOS VALORES QUE SE DEBERÍAN TRANSMITIR CON ESTE DEPORTE


----------



## feps (18 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No le deis tantas vueltas a lo del premio del mejor club. Han querido repartir para todos y como el City lleva años intentando coronarse pues le han dado una especie de premio de consolación que no se lo cree nadie. Lo más triste es que los culés se acogen a eso para intentar paliar y sobrellevar lo que llevan encima, que ya es decir, como llevan haciendo todo el siglo XX y harán éste. Haced caso a Benzema a sus declaraciones, podrán dar el premio que quieran, todos sabemos quién ha sido el mejor.



Menudo garrulo este tipo. Siempre fue un pelota, desde su etapa de Gijón, en la que logró que lo colaran en la radio hasta hoy. De hecho Castaño ni siquiera es periodista, pero debe ser que compadrea de puta madre. De su tertulia, el único que verdaderamente merece la pena es Tomás Guasch.

Para mí, el gran experto futbolístico en los medios se llama Marcos López. Por eso comparto aquí sus vídeos.


----------



## feps (18 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> como aficionado del real madrid, y del fútbol en general, defiendo unos valores, y al igual que no veo a la selección española porque se ha creado un combinado independentista, ni la liga nacional porque los árbitros y el var son puestos entre el roures la federación y la liga cuando debían ser independientes, así como no voy a ver el mundial de fútbol de quatar porque es un evento fundado sobre la corrupción y la muerte de 7000 inocentes, pues al igual que todo lo anterior e intentando tener el nivel de integridad parecido pues....
> 
> NO DEBÍAN HABER DADO EL PUTO BALON DE ORO A UN DELINCUENTE, SIMPLEMENTE UNA PERSONA CON ANTECEDENTES PENALES (Y VAYA ANTECEDENTES) SIMPLEMENTE NO DEBIA ESTAR EN LA LISTA DE POSIBLES CANDIDATOS PORQUE NO EJEMPLIFICA LOS VALORES QUE SE DEBERÍAN TRANSMITIR CON ESTE DEPORTE



Viva la Inquisición.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Lo pregunto porque ni idea... no vi la gala. Se puso en video cuando le dieron el trofeo a Courtois por lo del mejor portero, la parada del penalti que lanzó Messi???




Evidentemente no se puso el vídeo, ni apenas imágenes de las victorias contra city y sobre todo psg


----------



## JimTonic (18 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Viva la Inquisición.



Pero que coño de inquisicion, si eres un delincuente no puedes acceder a la funcion publico y se te veda en muchos sitios, no puedes ir a eeuu por ejemplo, es que a veces me siento ya muy viejo, hay veces que si te pones a pensar todo te parece mal, que si el delincuente este con el balon de oro, que si las 7000 victimas del mundial de quatar, que si el psg y el city pueden meter miles de millones de euros y nadie dice nada, que si el barca puede jugar con 1500 millones de deuda, que si los arbitros son colocados por la gente que gestiona el futbol......es que de verdad me he vuelto un viejo cascarrabias o el mundo se ha vuelto loco


de verdad que me siento muy viejo a veces, porque esto que te digo deberia ser lo minimo exigible en una entrega de premios, lo mismo diria que si se lo entregan a Neymar o a Messi (Este con fraude fiscal) o a Cristiano (Este con fraude fiscal).... es que me parece una incongruencia todo


----------



## feps (18 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Pero que coño de inquisicion, si eres un delincuente no puedes acceder a la funcion publico y se te veda en muchos sitios, no puedes ir a eeuu por ejemplo, es que a veces me siento ya muy viejo, hay veces que si te pones a pensar todo te parece mal, que si el delincuente este con el balon de oro, que si las 7000 victimas del mundial de quatar, que si el psg y el city pueden meter miles de millones de euros y nadie dice nada, que si el barca puede jugar con 1500 millones de deuda, que si los arbitros son colocados por la gente que gestiona el futbol......es que de verdad me he vuelto un viejo cascarrabias o el mundo se ha vuelto loco
> 
> 
> de verdad que me siento muy viejo a veces, porque esto que te digo deberia ser lo minimo exigible en una entrega de premios, lo mismo diria que si se lo entregan a Neymar o a Messi (Este con fraude fiscal) o a Cristiano (Este con fraude fiscal).... es que me parece una incongruencia todo



Pero es que no es un premio al ciudadano ejemplar. Hasta donde yo sé, son premios a los mejores futbolistas. Muchos de los jugadores que han alcanzado la cumbre han tenido sus luces y sus sombras, y si han cometido delitos, los han pagado donde correspondía.


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Evidentemente no se puso el vídeo, ni apenas imágenes de las victorias contra city y sobre todo psg


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2022)

Menuda vergüenza en el meme que es el fútbol actualmente, precisamente en la Champions en conjunto más espectacular de la hostoria ganada por un equipo, de esas que enganchan a la gente al deporte, vas y haces el subnormal premiando a tus amos para que no se enfaden.


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

Y en frances


----------



## El chepa (18 Oct 2022)

El premio de jugador suele ser una filfa, el de equipo directamente un meme. Siendo France Football del msimo grupo mediático (Amaury) que L'Equipe, fundador de la Copa de Europa, cabría esperar que guardasen cierto honor hacia esta competición. Ni se respetan a ellos mismos poniendo a la Premier por encima de la Champions. Moros y catalufos lo han jodido todo.


----------



## El amigo (18 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Los cules ya se han olvidado del 3-1 porque el Barça ha ganado 3 premios esta noche y el Madrid 2
> 
> La Xavineta continua



Bueno, cuatro en realidad. El de city es como si fuera del barca .


----------



## El amigo (18 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Tal cual. Las dos únicas instituciones que hacen sentirse a uno español aunque esté lejos de casa



Y Hacienda? Ten en cuenta que ellos siempre se acuerdan de ti. No te abandonan.


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Oct 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Raymond Kopa. Jugador francés de la época del Madrid de Di Stefano...
> Un jugadorazo. Si no me falla la memoria, fue jugador delantero del Stade Reims y luego tambien jugó en el Madrid .



Y volvió a Francia, no termino de integrarse y por temas de salud de un hermano, creo recordar.


----------



## Th89 (18 Oct 2022)

El premio lleva siendo mierda como 20 años, pero es que ahora inventando premios para contentar a los follacabras que ponen la pasta, ya se han coronado.

Asco de continente vendido a la basura del Golfo Pérsico y su dinero negro.


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

*Trabajo y constancia*


----------



## eltonelero (18 Oct 2022)

Lo que me sorprende que en los últimos años (desde hace 10 años) se preste una atención casi absoluta a esos premios wannabe Oscars.... cuando en furgol debería importar exclusivamente los premios basados en los resultados en el campo.

De que cojones sirve un balón de oro o el premio al equipo mas guapo del año si en resultados no han ganado nada o menos que otros rivales?

Puta feminización de la sociedad.


----------



## asebuche (18 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Los franceses de France Football, que tienen un Estado fallido en plena descomposición, han decidido que el City es el mejor. ¿Se sabe quiénes presuntamente han votado así como sus votos?


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

*"Benzema es un líder que no habla mucho, pero sabe de lo que habla"*

En una emotiva carta en L’Équipe, Zinedine Zidane se deshizo en elogios a Karim Benzema después de haberle entregado este lunes su primer Balón de Oro.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 Oct 2022)

Cristiano ha felicitado a Benzema?


----------



## cebollo (18 Oct 2022)

En una cosa soy muy pesimista, cuando Benzema dice que su Balón de Oro es el del pueblo me temo que se refiere a los moromierdas en Europa.


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> como aficionado del real madrid, y del fútbol en general, defiendo unos valores, y al igual que no veo a la selección española porque se ha creado un combinado independentista, ni la liga nacional porque los árbitros y el var son puestos entre el roures la federación y la liga cuando debían ser independientes, así como no voy a ver el mundial de fútbol de quatar porque es un evento fundado sobre la corrupción y la muerte de 7000 inocentes, pues al igual que todo lo anterior e intentando tener el nivel de integridad parecido pues....
> 
> NO DEBÍAN HABER DADO EL PUTO BALON DE ORO A UN DELINCUENTE, SIMPLEMENTE UNA PERSONA CON ANTECEDENTES PENALES (Y VAYA ANTECEDENTES) SIMPLEMENTE NO DEBIA ESTAR EN LA LISTA DE POSIBLES CANDIDATOS PORQUE NO EJEMPLIFICA LOS VALORES QUE SE DEBERÍAN TRANSMITIR CON ESTE DEPORTE



El premio al más achuchable se lo han dado 10 minutos antes a Mané.


----------



## IVNP71 (18 Oct 2022)

Mejor jugador por puesto(aquí entraría el portero) , mejor entrenador, mejor equipo, y por supuesto mejor goleador y ya está y no hace falta montarse este circo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Oct 2022)

Los patrocinadores del Balón de oro presumiendo de sus muchachos.


----------



## .⁝. (18 Oct 2022)

El monicaco es feliz, su macaco argelino consigue una Boñiga de Oro.

Far$a madridista amparando a un delincuente semita cuyos delitos fueron ocultados por los (((Medios))). Sois una FARSA de MENAs.











Puta FARSA MADRILERDA que aplaude a un DELINCUENTE semita de mierda. Gentuza MENA del Medio Oriente.

*La Farsa o Far$a del eterno madrilerdo errante continúa.*

















MAU-MAUDRIDISTAS Mantero Manteros ANTIFA LGBT BLM
HalaL Magreb HalaL Madrid Mena MENAS Moronegro Moronegros Madrilerdos
Judíos-Moros Magrebíes MauMaudrilerdos MauMaudridioten Madridioten
Madridi$ten Antifanten AnarcoGuarros Garrapatas Mass Media
Fecal Mandril Real Emirato de Madridistán MandriLgbtqi Putal Madrid
Ultras Moronegros Ultras Gitanomoros Ultras Mau-Maudrid
ADN Madridista: madrilerdo Mau Maudridista buscando a su padre negro, homosexual, mantero y madridista​


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## spam (18 Oct 2022)

Estos paripés solo sirven para dar relleno a programas del chirincirco. No sé para qué le dáis bombo.


----------



## Schenker (18 Oct 2022)

El amigo dijo:


> Bueno, cuatro en realidad. El de city es como si fuera del barca .



Y que lo digas, mira la reacción de Carrasco, se alegra más que si le volviera la erección:



Que ya hay que ser lerdo, resentido, envidioso y acomplejado para alegrarte por la victoria de un equipo que no tiene nada que ver contigo ni con tu país.


----------



## HDR (18 Oct 2022)

Ancelotti ya dijo hace tiempo que esta será su última etapa como entrenador, después del Real Madrid no hay nada y se retira.

Espero y deseo que aguante 20 años aquí. No podemos tener mejor entrenador que este.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Oct 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Ancelotti ya dijo hace tiempo que esta será su última etapa como entrenador, después del Real Madrid no hay nada y se retira.
> 
> Espero y deseo que aguante 20 años aquí. No podemos tener mejor entrenador que este.



Como mínimo le quedan esta temporada y la siguiente. Porque con todo lo que nos estás hateando es imposible que no volvamos a ganar la Champions.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (18 Oct 2022)

Disculpen el retraso, no he tenido acceso cómodo a la Intrared:

*- Shaktar 1-1 RM:* Lamentable partido del RM con una defensa de chiste y un Vinicius tan ridículo como Hazard. Muy triste que al final tuviera que salir Modric a evitar la derrota y bien por Rüdiger que se partió la cara por el RM.

*- RM 3-1 FCB:* Lamentable partido del RM con una defensa de chiste y un Vinicius esperpéntico. Nuevamente fueron incapaces de cerrar un partido ante un rival menor que merecía un castigo brutal. Si no llega a ser por el penaltito a Rodrygo habríamos sufrido mucho e incluso perdido 2 puntos. Modric y Kroos son dioses.

*- Balón de oro - Benzemá*. Merecido.
*
- Mejor equipo del año - Manchester City*. Descojono total. Es todo una farsa que desprestigia el balón de oro a Benzemá.


Partido del año:


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Oct 2022)

¿Se sabe algo de CR7? En la prensa inglesa leí que se proponía ir a la gala del Balón de Oro pese a que está peleado con los organizadores para hacer patente su apoyo a Benzema pero no he sabido nada más.


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo de CR7? En la prensa inglesa leí que se proponía ir a la gala del Balón de Oro pese a que está peleado con los organizadores para hacer patente su apoyo a Benzema pero no he sabido nada más.



Te refieres a mensajes hablando sobre los premios o felicitando a madridistas???


----------



## Paobas (18 Oct 2022)

Digno de observación lo de la farsa mediática de darle bombo de portada al balón de oro femenino con la misma amplitud que el de Benzema. Como si al público futbolístico le importaran lo mismo. Bueno, más bien como si el balón de oro femenino le importara a alguien en realidad.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Te refieres a mensajes hablando sobre los premios o felicitando a madridistas???



Sastamente.


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Santamente.



Nada.

De todos modos CR7 tema premios y demás tampoco ha sido de mencionar a compañeros o ex-compañeros. Así que recuerde sí que ha dado ciertos mensajes de apoyo a algún futbolista o compañero lesionado o cuando Ferguson dejó el puesto en el United. Pero temas individuales de premios? Creo incluso que al luso le ha molestado el comentario que hizo Benzema sobre Ronaldo Nazario ayer en la gala. 

Y me da a mi que Mbappé es todavía peor en ese sentido eh. Y Benzema es compañero de selección.


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## Chispeante (18 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Tremendo fotón se lleva Flopper.



Y si Cristiano no fuera tan especialito también debería estar ahí, junto con Modric.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Oct 2022)

spam dijo:


> Estos paripés solo sirven para dar relleno a programas del chirincirco. No sé para qué le dáis bombo.



Hace unos años no había gala: se reunía al top-3 conocido de antemano en una sala, se hacian algunas fotos o alguna ruedita de prensa, y a correr. 

Ahora lo han transformado en una entrega de los Oscars, pero mal hecha por falta de contenido. La única manera de justificar la gala es empezar a meter premios varios para que se pueda hacer una gala. Podría hacerse bien con un "mejor portero", "mejor defensa", "mejor delantero", "mejor gol", "mejor jugador", "mejor entrenador", "mejor estadio", "mejor partido" lo que sea. Pero es que France football solo da el balón de oro, el resto es todo muy Paco artificial y no es suficiente.

Respecto a las palabras de Courtois: tiene razón, pero no la tiene. En todos los deportes hay posiciones que acrecientan las virtudes del equipo, y posiciones que disminuyen los defectos del equipo. Vamos, posiciones agradecidas y desagradecidas. El portero lo que hace es minimizar los defectos de su defensa, y el delantero acrecentar las virtudes de su medio del campo. Por eso los delanteros "lucen más" y se les considera mejores, pero si no tienen un buen equipo detrás, no son prácticamente nadie. El portero es una posición bastante desgradecida. No la peor: para mi ser central o mediocentro defensivo es aun peor, pero aun asi, desagradecida.

En el fútbol americano, por ejemplo, siempre el Quarterback es el "mejor", pero tu pon a un Quarterback top con una linea ofensiva DE MIERDA y me cuentas que tal. Es solo un ejemplo.

Courtois para optar a top-3 tendría que hacer lo de este año + ganar el Mundial con Bélgica siendo el héroe, y aun asi estaría justito justito.


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Estaría mejor que al lado estuvieran Gavi y Pedri. Se parecería más al Señor de los Anillos cuando a Aragorn lo coronaba Gandalf pero la corona se la portaban los dos hobbits.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (18 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>





bale ya se sienta hasta para jugar al golf


----------



## _Suso_ (18 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> bale ya se sienta hasta para jugar al golf



Con lo vago que es con el tiempo va a acabar igual de gordo que benny hill


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

*El tiempo de verdad es relativo*


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El tiempo de verdad es relativo*



Ésta mola más..


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (18 Oct 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Lo que me sorprende que en los últimos años (desde hace 10 años) se preste una atención casi absoluta a esos premios wannabe Oscars.... cuando en furgol debería importar exclusivamente los premios basados en los resultados en el campo.
> 
> De que cojones sirve un balón de oro o el premio al equipo mas guapo del año si en resultados no han ganado nada o menos que otros rivales?
> 
> Puta feminización de la sociedad.



Menuda tontería, el balón de oro es el premio individual más importante del fútbol.

Qué coño tiene que ver eso con la feminización de la sociedad?

Se hace una puta gala como se hace una puta gala en cualquier empresa multinacional paco de mierda desde hace siglos.

Menudo paleto lol


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (18 Oct 2022)

Primero fue Al Khelaifi y el pasado domingo fue Laporta.

FloPer permite a presidentes de clubes rivales campar a sus anchas por el interior del Bernabéu para que puedan amedrentar, insultar y amenazar a empleados del club y árbitros.

¿Por qué no contrata a una empresa de seguridad?

¿Por qué no instala camarás para retratar a los malhechores?

¿Por qué no denuncia a tales antimadrisitas patológicos?


----------



## tHE dOG (18 Oct 2022)

Normalmente el balón de oro es justo con algunas excepciones lamentables como los dos últimos de Messi, el de Cannavaro, el de Modric o el de Owen. 

Pero se han metido en un embolao del que solo puede salir desprestigio como los oscars que ya es todo política.

El mejor club no tiene sentido. Será el mejor equipo, y en tal caso siempre será el ganador de la champions por cojones, no hay más opciones porque para algo se juega la champions, para ver quién es el mejor. 

El premio de las mujeres está bien, pero con muy bajo interés y audiencia, además de tocarnos los cojones a todos los hombres que sabemos que el fútbol de mujeres es despreciable y sería más justo dárselo al fútbol aficionado o a los juveniles que son mejores que ellas.

El premio al mejor portero será también difícil no dárselo siempre al campeón de champions, pero bueno, y tampoco estaría mal premiar a los defensas y centrocampistas que no pueden ganar nunca.

Pero se van a liar y van a devaluarlo y hacerlo odioso, especialmente si la escoria catalana anda siempre por detrás sobornando a diestro y siniestro.

Que Gavi ganara el premio es peor que lo del City, corrupción extrema.


----------



## Roedr (18 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>




Finalmente escuché el discurso de nuestro amado gato. Como se ha comentado aquí, estuvo excelente. En particular, me gustó mucho que se acordara de Aulas.

Recuerdo aún esas negociaciones. A Aulas se le echó en cara que no sacara más pasta y contestó que irse al Madrid era el sueño de Benzema. Desde aquel entonces me me cae bien. Parece un tío con clase y no la mierda chusquera de presidentes a los que estamos acostumbrados.


----------



## Roedr (18 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El tiempo de verdad es relativo*



A mí me molaba Higuaín, para que negarlo. Otro que tuvo que aguantar demasiadas burlas.


----------



## Roedr (18 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Primero fue Al Khelaifi y el pasado domingo fue Laporta.
> 
> FloPer permite a presidentes de clubes rivales campar a sus anchas por el interior del Bernabéu para que puedan amedrentar, insultar y amenazar a empleados del club y árbitros.
> 
> ...



¿No has pedido aún la dimisión de Floren porque declararon al citi mejor club del mundo mundial?.


----------



## tHE dOG (18 Oct 2022)

Florentino parece estar al borde del hoyo, pero no termina de caer.


----------



## El Juani (18 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí me molaba Higuaín, para que negarlo. Otro que tuvo que aguantar demasiadas burlas.



Y otro que se asociaba muy bien con Benzema. Con roles muy distintos.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (18 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Normalmente el balón de oro es justo con algunas excepciones lamentables como los dos últimos de Messi, el de Cannavaro, el de Modric o el de Owen.
> 
> Pero se han metido en un embolao del que solo puede salir desprestigio como los oscars que ya es todo política.
> 
> ...



Lo van a contaminar todo de basura progre y agenda2030...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (18 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿No has pedido aún la dimisión de Floren porque declararon al citi mejor club del mundo mundial?.



Es tal el absurdo de la gala, en general, y de ese premio, en particular, que se desprestigia solo. En este caso exculpo a FloPer...


----------



## Roedr (18 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Estaría mejor que al lado estuvieran *Gavi y Pedri*. Se parecería más al Señor de los Anillos cuando a Aragorn lo coronaba Gandalf pero la corona se la portaban los dos hobbits.



¿Pero quiénes son esos?


----------



## Roedr (18 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Con lo vago que es con el tiempo va a acabar igual de gordo que benny hill



No creo... tiene una genética totalmente privilegiada.


----------



## Roedr (18 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ésta mola más..



Que bueno era el capullo de Ronaldo.


----------



## Roedr (18 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Es tal el absurdo de la gala, en general, y de ese premio, en particular, que se desprestigia solo. *En este caso exculpo a FloPer...*



Estás perdiendo facultades. Cualquier día vas y compras acciones de ACS.


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

*Del banquillo de Riazor al Olimpo*

Hace cuatro años, el Halcón era Pajarito en el Depor y como suplente descendió a Segunda. Ahora, ídolo blanco y vuela hacia el Mundial...


----------



## Roedr (18 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Del banquillo de Riazor al Olimpo*
> 
> Hace cuatro años, el Halcón era Pajarito en el Depor y como suplente descendió a Segunda. Ahora, ídolo blanco y vuela hacia el Mundial...



Menudo nivel tercermundista de los del Depor. Hay que ser muuuuu pero muuuuu bruto para no distinguir ya a esa edad a un jugador normal de un animal físico.


----------



## tHE dOG (18 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menudo nivel tercermundista de los del Depor. Hay que ser muuuuu pero muuuuu bruto para no distinguir ya a esa edad a un jugador normal de un animal físico.



Pues anda que el cambio de Vini y Benzema que eran dos putas mierdas que te llenaba de odio verlos y de un día para otro dos cracks gracias al mejor entrrenador de la historia al que los megahipersubnormales de este foro llamaban señor mayor, funcionario, etc, pidiendo su cese a diario. Ese es el nivel de la borregada inmunda.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Oct 2022)

Yo soy el primero que en su día puso "verde" a Benzemá. Reconoced que las primeras temporadas tuvo un nivel sospechoso y que muchos jugadores haciendo más, fueron vilipendiados y vendidos cual lumis baratas, mientras que él era indiscutible. Y no una temporada. 3 o 4 temporadas. Numéricamente hablando, Higuain era mejor que Benzemá, y estuvimos varias temporadas con los putos "intangibles" para justificar su presencia. Que te hacía un partidazo y luego estaba 4 semanas a base de "intangibles".

Ahora bien, que en el club y en el vestuario tienen más información y saben más que nosotros, la plebe, es evidente. Y que hace 2-3 años explotó y está dando sus mejores años, también.

De alguna manera en el club, a nivel interno, se aseguran MUY MUCHO de a quien traen, a quien dejan de traer, pero al final funciona. Hay un perfil de futbolista que aquí funciona, y en el club saben cual es, y desde fuera parece difícil de adivinar. Obviamente siempre tiene que haber jugadores "punch", como por ejemplo Asensio, que reciban el "no amor" de la afición. Pero no recuerdo una plantilla tan jodidamente armónica y compensada aquí desde que veo esta cosa que se llama fútbol.

Y lo peor de todo es que se van CRACKS (Supuestamente) como Cristiano, Ramos, Varane, Casemiro... y sorprendentemente NO SE NOTA. Esto es lo mejor de todo. 

Tenemos un equipazo mítico, y lo peor de todo es que no nos estamos dando cuenta... yo no vi al de los 50-60s, pero me da que el de la última década se puede sentar en la misma mesa, como poco.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menudo nivel tercermundista de los del Depor. Hay que ser muuuuu pero muuuuu bruto para no distinguir ya a esa edad a un jugador normal de un animal físico.



Su razonamiento era que claro, Celso Borges era suyo pa siempre y el otro estaba cedido por un año. Cómo iban a poner a un cedido, y encima del Madrid, como si ellos fueran un equipo de segunda. Y encima quitándole puntos a la perla de su cantera, Edu Expósito.

El primer o segundo mes ganó el premio a mejor jugador del equipo durante ese mes y le obligaron a devolverlo porque decían que sólo habían votado uruguayos. 

----

Supongo que los subnormales que apoyaron todo aquello estarán arrepentidos, pero todavía no he visto a ninguno pedir perdón por el retraso.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (18 Oct 2022)

Benzemá se ha puesto gafas para no parecer el delincuentte que es.


----------



## Roedr (19 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Su razonamiento era que claro, Celso Borges era suyo pa siempre y el otro estaba cedido por un año. Cómo iban a poner a un cedido, y encima del Madrid, como si ellos fueran un equipo de segunda. Y encima quitándole puntos a la perla de su cantera, Edu Expósito.
> 
> El primer o segundo mes ganó el premio a mejor jugador del equipo durante ese mes y le obligaron a devolverlo porque decían que sólo habían votado uruguayos.
> 
> ...



No lo sabía pero no me sorprende. Esos catetos son tan atrasados como parecen. 

Ahora tendrán que aguantar que una de las mayores estrellas del fútbol mundial deje caer que su peor experiencia profesional fue estar con esos trogloditas.


----------



## Manero (19 Oct 2022)

La siguiente frase no es mia, pero debería estar fijada en mayúsculas en la primera página de este hilo porque refleja a la perfección lo que es el madridismo:

_*"Llevan todo el año dando la turra con el Balón de Oro a Benzema, para que ahora que lo gana en vez de celebrarlo se dedican a insultar a Gavi y a criticar al City"*_


----------



## Roedr (19 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> La siguiente frase no es mia, pero debería estar fijada en mayúsculas en la primera página de este hilo porque refleja a la perfección lo que es el madridismo:
> 
> _*"Llevan todo el año dando la turra con el Balón de Oro a Benzema, para que ahora que lo gana en vez de celebrarlo se dedican a insultar a Gavi y a criticar al City"*_



¿Quién es Gavi?. ¿Va a jugar el City el mundial de clubes?.


----------



## vurvujo (19 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Su razonamiento era que claro, Celso Borges era suyo pa siempre y el otro estaba cedido por un año. Cómo iban a poner a un cedido, y encima del Madrid, como si ellos fueran un equipo de segunda. Y encima quitándole puntos a la perla de su cantera, Edu Expósito.
> 
> El primer o segundo mes ganó el premio a mejor jugador del equipo durante ese mes y le obligaron a devolverlo porque decían que sólo habían votado uruguayos.
> 
> ...




Pero Borges no estaba semiretirado ya ese año?

Veo que va a jugar el mundial, pero ni siquiera es titular en la selección que probablemente quede última en el mundial.

En todo caso... hoy parece una obviedad, habría que ver en ese momento a Valverde con 18 años recién cumpidos.


----------



## vurvujo (19 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> La siguiente frase no es mia, pero debería estar fijada en mayúsculas en la primera página de este hilo porque refleja a la perfección lo que es el madridismo:
> 
> _*"Llevan todo el año dando la turra con el Balón de Oro a Benzema, para que ahora que lo gana en vez de celebrarlo se dedican a insultar a Gavi y a criticar al City"*_




Tú vez lo que quieres ver.

97% del tiempo celebrando el trofeo a Benzema y Curtuá.

2% ¿City mejor club del mundo?

1% ¿Quién es Gavi?

0.001% (yo) Melafo a Putellas.


----------



## Roedr (19 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Pero Borges no estaba semiretirado ya ese año?
> 
> Veo que va a jugar el mundial, pero ni siquiera es titular en la selección que probablemente quede última en el mundial.
> 
> En todo caso... hoy parece una obviedad, habría que ver en ese *momento a Valverde con 18 años recién cumpidos.*



Valverde a los 18 debía tener más pulmones que medio Depor. Nadie se hace un animal así, se nace.


----------



## vurvujo (19 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Valverde a los 18 debía tener más pulmones que medio Depor. Nadie se hace un animal así, se nace.



No dudo que corriera mucho en ese momento. Pero tampoco me voy a ir al argumento fácil de que los del Depor son monguers, que lo son pero no tanto.
Si fuera eso ni siquiera habrían aceptado la cesión.


----------



## fachacine (19 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Tremendo fotón se lleva Flopper.



En esa foto falta CR7


----------



## Roedr (19 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> En esa foto falta CR7



y Modric


----------



## tHE dOG (19 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> En esa foto falta CR7



Y Modric Owen y Cannavaro.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Oct 2022)

Y el Marca sigue insistiendo con la superpacoliga


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (19 Oct 2022)

Ancelotti: 
*"Que me digan que el Madrid es cholista es un piropo. Ví al Atleti, fue un partido muy entretenido y después escuché a Simeone decir que el partido le emocionó y estoy de acuerdo. Ese tipo de compromiso emociona y si se dice que el Madrid es cholista, es un piropo". *


----------



## fachacine (19 Oct 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Ancelotti:
> *"Que me digan que el Madrid es cholista es un piropo. Ví al Atleti, fue un partido muy entretenido y después escuché a Simeone decir que el partido le emocionó y estoy de acuerdo. Ese tipo de compromiso emociona y si se dice que el Madrid es cholista, es un piropo". *



Ancelotti a veces es un bien-queda de mierda, en ese sentido a veces echo de menos a Mourinho. Que te digan que tu estilo es cholista nunca es algo honroso.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí me molaba Higuaín, para que negarlo. Otro que tuvo que aguantar demasiadas burlas.



A mí Higuaín me parecía un futbolista buenísimo pero o que tuvo dos problemas: El primero, que no es su culpa, es que tuvo una lesión chunguísima de espalda que le cambió mucho la forma de jugar y hasta el físico. El segundo, que no sé si tuvo que ver con la lesión, es que en un momento dado empezó a jugar como si fuera un 9 tanque, cuando lo mejor de Higuaín cuando llegó al Madrid era cómo se movía con espacios aunque fallara goles cantados. Para jugar de 9 puro, a lo Lewandowski por ejemplo, no le daba al máximo nivel: no conocía bien el oficio y aunque mejoró muchísimo el remate a lo largo de su carrera, no tenía el olfato nato de Lewandowski o Van Nistelrooy, que les das medio metro y te la enchufan limpia pegada al palo. Higuaín si le das un metro te la enchufa igual, pero cuando llegan las rondas finales de Champions, los Mundiales... Ahí ya no te dan un metro, ahí tienes que aprovechar cuando te dan medio, y a Higuaín no le daba.

Luego ya más tarde en su carrera se puso cebón. Lo de fallar goles no me parece motivo de burla, pero esto sí 

No creo que haya que reírse de Higuaín por ningún motivo, pero al final estuvo muy bien vendido, no nos perdimos gran cosa por muy mal o muy bien que lo tratáramos.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (19 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Pero Borges no estaba semiretirado ya ese año?
> 
> Veo que va a jugar el mundial, pero ni siquiera es titular en la selección que probablemente quede última en el mundial.
> 
> En todo caso... hoy parece una obviedad, habría que ver en ese momento a Valverde con 18 años recién cumpidos.



Esa temporada llegó a ser titular varios partidos en la selección y no fue al mundial porque se lesionó antes del último parón y otro que no había ido nunca aprovechó para ganarse el puesto.

Sobre por qué lo pidieron para ponerlo fuera de sitio, mi teoría es que no se esperaban el hate de la afición, que se creían que todavía estaban compitiendo contra el Madrid, y cuando lo vieron les faltaron huevos para hacer lo que había que hacer.


----------



## feps (19 Oct 2022)

Camavinga es el futuro del Madrid. Que Carletto no merme la confianza de un jugador así.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que bueno era el capullo de Ronaldo.



Un divorcio nefasto para ambas partes. Más para él, que es un individuo que para el RM, que es un equipo. 

Nefasto en ambos casos pues ambos perdieron.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estás perdiendo facultades. Cualquier día vas y compras acciones de ACS.



Jajajajaaa..


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Pues anda que el cambio de Vini y Benzema que eran dos putas mierdas que te llenaba de odio verlos y de un día para otro dos cracks gracias al mejor entrrenador de la historia al que los megahipersubnormales de este foro llamaban señor mayor, funcionario, etc, pidiendo su cese a diario. Ese es el nivel de la borregada inmunda.



Por favor, ¿podrías desarrollar lo de que Vinicius es un crack con datos y estadísticas?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A mí Higuaín me parecía un futbolista buenísimo pero o que tuvo dos problemas: El primero, que no es su culpa, es que tuvo una lesión chunguísima de espalda que le cambió mucho la forma de jugar y hasta el físico. El segundo, que no sé si tuvo que ver con la lesión, es que en un momento dado empezó a jugar como si fuera un 9 tanque, cuando lo mejor de Higuaín cuando llegó al Madrid era cómo se movía con espacios aunque fallara goles cantados. Para jugar de 9 puro, a lo Lewandowski por ejemplo, no le daba al máximo nivel: no conocía bien el oficio y aunque mejoró muchísimo el remate a lo largo de su carrera, no tenía el olfato nato de Lewandowski o Van Nistelrooy, que les das medio metro y te la enchufan limpia pegada al palo. Higuaín si le das un metro te la enchufa igual, pero cuando llegan las rondas finales de Champions, los Mundiales... Ahí ya no te dan un metro, ahí tienes que aprovechar cuando te dan medio, y a Higuaín no le daba.
> 
> Luego ya más tarde en su carrera se puso cebón. Lo de fallar goles no me parece motivo de burla, pero esto sí
> 
> No creo que haya que reírse de Higuaín por ningún motivo, pero al final estuvo muy bien vendido, no nos perdimos gran cosa por muy mal o muy bien que lo tratáramos.



Creo que le faltaba caracter. Un delantero tiene que ser un matador. Tiene que reforzarse a partir del error: 

_"Tiro a gol y fallo... Y no me deprimo, me vengo arriba... Los próximos tres tiros son gol"_

Meter goles es como ligar. Ser guapo ayuda, pero el que más liga es el que tiene alta autoestima y entra a todo bicho viviente sin miedo al rechazo. _"Una me dice que no, pues entro tres más"_


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Quién es Gavi?. ¿Va a jugar el City el mundial de clubes?.



Buen apunte. France Football debería entregar el premio de Mejor Club del Mundo... en el Mundial de Clubes.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Tú vez lo que quieres ver.
> 
> 97% del tiempo celebrando el trofeo a Benzema y Curtuá.
> 
> ...



A Putellas le daba zumo de mipalo, ciertamente


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2022)

El nivel de humillación que deben de sentir los Mohamed que han tenido que crear un premio para que ganen algo

Por no contar que mbappe está quinto a balón de oro cayendo en octavos y jugando en la liga francesa 

Las eurorociadas madrileñas han causado muchos daños.


Lo peor de todo es que el real Madrid está mejor que el año pasado, vinicius, Valverde y rodrygo son mucho mejor futbolistas que el anterior curso, touchamendi mejora a Casimiro (cosa que no era muy difícil) y kroos hasta parece un futbolista joven, por no contar que al estar mejor Carvajal el vater apenas juega y sobre todo ausencio no molesta. 

Resaltar que hemos eliminado al clan swboso de jugadores que llevaban años retirados/endiosados/ vagueando como Isco que es exfutbolista desde los 27 años, Marcelo que se retiró a los 29 y jovic que aún no ha empezado su carrera profesional debe ser. 

Nos queda el seboso belga, pero al menos nos da para unas risas.

Si la edad de Modric y Benzema fuera cinco años menor nos daría para dominar el fútbol europeo otros cuatro años.


----------



## cebollo (19 Oct 2022)

Creo que Kante y Pogba no llegan al Mundial por lesiones o van a llegar regular. Ojo a Camavinga en el Mundial.


----------



## El chepa (19 Oct 2022)

Después del clásico y los balones de mierda, hoy Elche, que va a ser como cagar un melón, y después Sevilla, que va ser como cagar dos melones. Sacaremos 2 o 3 puntos entre ambos partidos. Igual que el Barsa contra Villareal y Athletic, que sacará 3 o 4.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Creo que Kante y Pogba no llegan al Mundial por lesiones o van a llegar regular. Ojo a Camavinga en el Mundial.




Camavinga estaba descartadisimo para el mundial por deshamps, solo las lesiones va hacer que acuda.
Raro lo de camavinga, como se ha diluido


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es que el real Madrid está mejor que el año pasado, vinicius, Valverde y rodrygo son mucho mejor futbolistas que el anterior curso, touchamendi mejora a Casimiro (cosa que no era muy difícil) y kroos hasta parece un futbolista joven, por no contar que al estar mejor Carvajal el vater apenas juega y sobre todo ausencio no molesta.



*Valverde *ha evolucionado de forma espectacular. Por favor, no metamos al PETARDO de Vinicius ni al gris Rodrygo en la ecuación.

El nivel de *Vinicius *desciende frenéticamente y no tiene fondo. *Es un PETARDO de jugador sin clase, sin capacidad de jugar en equipo y SIN GOL.* Sólo tiene descontrolada velocidad (_"la velocidad sin control no sirve de nada"_ rezaba un anuncio 90ero) e inconsciencia, no es consciente de sus cagadas y sigue tan feliz reintentando una y otra vez cosas disparatadas.

*Tchouameni *es, a día de hoy, una castaña al lado de Casemiro. Ojalá algún día llegue a ser la mitad de la mitad de lo que ha llegado a ser Casemiro: el puto amo en el RM de 2014 a 2022. Además Casemiro tenía gol.

*Kroos *está en nivel dios.

*Carvajal *está muy bien. Cierto.


----------



## filets (19 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Camavinga estaba descartadisimo para el mundial por deshamps, solo las lesiones va hacer que acuda.
> Raro lo de camavinga, como se ha diluido



A Camavinga lo ha matado Tchouameni. El tio es tan grande que el solo se vale para tapar todo el medio campo lo que le da la posibilidad a Ancelotti de jugar con Kroos y Modric a la vez
Y claro ¿quien no quiere jugar con Kroos y Modric? Por lo que al pobre Camavinga solo le queda la suplencia hasta que uno de los dos se retire
Y eso que Camavinga es mejor que Tchouameni en ataque, pero no compensa Kross+Modric


----------



## filets (19 Oct 2022)

La mejor noticia de los premios France Football es que FLO no le hizo ni puto caso a la RATA franco-norteafricana, ni FLO, ni ZZ ni nadie del Madrid
Bala esquivada


----------



## feps (19 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> A Camavinga lo ha matado Tchouameni. El tio es tan grande que el solo se vale para tapar todo el medio campo lo que le da la posibilidad a Ancelotti de jugar con Kroos y Modric a la vez
> Y claro ¿quien no quiere jugar con Kroos y Modric? Por lo que al pobre Camavinga solo le queda la suplencia hasta que uno de los dos se retire
> Y eso que Camavinga es mejor que Tchouameni en ataque, pero no compensa Kross+Modric



Modric se acaba, y quizá Kroos también. Estamos ante su último baile y Camavinga tiene sólo 19 años.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Oct 2022)

FloPer no tiene sentido del ridículo: Sigue adelante, con el mamarracho de Laporta de escudero, mendigando ingresos extraordinarios, para salvar a FCB y RM de la ruina económica. Ingresos extraordinarios que supuestamente iba a generar la reforma de nunca acabar.

FloPer no tiene corazón: Sigue adelante atentando contra la Unión de Federaciones Europeas de Fútbol, UEFA, que organiza el torneo que ha hecho del RM una leyenda deportiva.

FloPer no tiene escrúpulos: Sigue adelante atentando contra el palmarés del RM en Europa.


----------



## Manero (19 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Quién es Gavi?. ¿Va a jugar el City el mundial de clubes?.



A Gavi lo tendrás dentro de 1 mes jugando el Mundial con España, si eres coherente con tu comentario espero no verte celebrando sus goles, asistencias o buenas actuaciones con la Selección.

Una pena que el mejor club de Europa no dispute el Mundial de clubes


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> La mejor noticia de los premios France Football es que FLO no le hizo ni puto caso a la RATA franco-norteafricana, ni FLO, ni ZZ ni nadie del Madrid
> Bala esquivada



Miedo me da, con las que está liando Mbappé, las que habríamos tenido si hubiera venido aquí. Supongo que Florentino tenía hecho el esquema de "éste es otro Benzema, un muchacho de barrio al que voy a redimir e impresionar con mi carisma y me será fiel por siempre jamás". Pero el fútbol se ha estropeado mucho. Hasta la gentuza chunga que se redimía con el fútbol se ha estropeado mucho. El dinero del petróleo corrompe cosas que no pensé que se pudieran corromper más.

Se pueden decir de Neymar muchas cosas pero su historial en el vestuario no es tan conflictivo como el de Mbappé. Messi, que es muy suyito, lo consideraba un buen compañero. La tortuga es un problema con patas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Una pena que el mejor club de Europa no dispute el Mundial de clubes



No dirás lo mismo el día que ese galardón puramente político se lo den al Madrid por la razón (política) que sea en un año en el que no gane la Champions. Y lo sabes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> A Camavinga lo ha matado Tchouameni. El tio es tan grande que el solo se vale para tapar todo el medio campo lo que le da la posibilidad a Ancelotti de jugar con Kroos y Modric a la vez
> Y claro ¿quien no quiere jugar con Kroos y Modric? Por lo que al pobre Camavinga solo le queda la suplencia hasta que uno de los dos se retire
> Y eso que Camavinga es mejor que Tchouameni en ataque, pero no compensa Kross+Modric



Kroos lleva 3 partidos buenos, debería volver a sus estado físico (denigrante) más pronto que tarde.

A camavinga le han querido corregir tanto posicionalmente que se lo han cargado.


----------



## Th89 (19 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Miedo me da, con las que está liando Mbappé, las que habríamos tenido si hubiera venido aquí. Supongo que Florentino tenía hecho el esquema de "éste es otro Benzema, un muchacho de barrio al que voy a redimir e impresionar con mi carisma y me será fiel por siempre jamás". Pero el fútbol se ha estropeado mucho. Hasta la gentuza chunga que se redimía con el fútbol se ha estropeado mucho. El dinero del petróleo corrompe cosas que no pensé que se pudieran corromper más.
> 
> Se pueden decir de Neymar muchas cosas pero su historial en el vestuario no es tan conflictivo como el de Mbappé. Messi, que es muy suyito, lo consideraba un buen compañero. La tortuga es un problema con patas.



Es que Neymar al final sabes lo que compras, brasileño, fiestero, jugadorazo como pocos, pero sabes que profesionalidad la justa. No engaña a nadie.

Mientras tanto la rata parisina nos lo vendieron casi como un Boy Scout que tenía claro lo que quería y blablablá, le prometieron la luna por renovar y faltar a su palabra, y a la hora de la verdad se ha destapado como un niñato que emponzoña el vestuario si las cosas no se hacen como él quiere, nos habría destruido.

Y cuando pienso que apostaron por este y no por Haaland se me llevan los demonios


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Oct 2022)

Saliendo un poco del tema, os acordáis de cuando se ganaba el mundial de 125cc o 250cc de motos??? Es que me acabo de enterar de que un español ha ganado el de Moto3!!! Qué tiempos aquellos en los que ganar una carrera era la leche!!!!


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Y cuando pienso que apostaron por este y no por Haaland se me llevan los demonios



Podía haber sido peor. Podíamos haber apostado por Mbappé y que hubiera venido.


----------



## Manero (19 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No dirás lo mismo el día que ese galardón puramente político se lo den al Madrid por la razón (política) que sea en un año en el que no gane la Champions. Y lo sabes.






Por supuesto que si eso pasa estaré malmetiendo contra los organizadores del premio.

Pero también es seguro que los que ahora critican al City, en ese caso dirían que el Madrid es merecidisimo ganador de ese premio.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Saliendo un poco del tema, os acordáis de cuando se ganaba el mundial de 125cc o 250cc de motos??? Es que me acabo de enterar de que un español ha ganado el de Moto3!!! Qué tiempos aquellos en los que ganar una carrera era la leche!!!!



Moto3 equivale a 125 ¿no?

Otro deporte que se cargaron los lumbreras de televisión. Con lo bonito que era ver las motos los domingos por la mañana con las campurrianas y el cola cao...

Y luego jugar un rato en el ZX Spectrum.


----------



## The Replicant (19 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Podía haber sido peor. Podíamos haber apostado por Mbappé y que hubiera venido.



FLO tiene una flor en el culo, como con el Fax de Manchester...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2022)

Os voy ofrecer mi análisis de la gala: 

Balon de oro 2022: La nueva normalidad.

Premio al más humanitario: 

No me acuerdo a quien se lo dieron, denzel whasinton o Will smith.


Premio contra la guerra de Irak digo ukrania:

Sevchenko, que además nos ilustra con lágrimas a la vez que está encocado sobre ser más humano, por supuesto conmueve al resto de encocados millonarios de la sala, que la mitad piensan que ukrania es una marca de desodorantes. 

Premio golden boy:

Gavi Superstar, vizca la barca. 

Premio nos lo inventamos: 

Jodorosky por caer en fase de grupos y perder el clasico.

Premio a la mejor futbolista:

Ganadora, una señora que ha estado la mitad del tiempo lesionada y ha alentado y apoyado a que 15 futbolistas chantajen a su país y su entrenador. 


Premio mejor equipo del año (patrocinado por matutano). 

Ganador: Manchester city, ninguna pega, completamente merecido. 

Premio al mejor portero:

Encurtidos, completamente inmerecido, Valdés lo tenía que haber ganado de calle, ha echo una temporada cojonuda.


Balón de oro:

9 puesto: 

El denigrante de Modric que no ha empatado con nadie, un tipo que no ha conseguido triunfar en el Madrid. 

7 puesto:

Encurtidos, un portero de segunda, le dan el premio porque juega en el Madrid. 

6 vinicius:

Ese quién es? 

5 Mbappe:

Por su extraordinaria campaña de triunfos y exitos, protagonista de todas las eliminatorias a partir de octavos de final de la champions. 

2 Mane 

Otro que dejó deslumbrada a Europa con sus actuaciones, fue un no parar, en todos los resúmenes internacionales "Mane esto, mane aquello", el gran protagonista de la copa de Europa 2022, yo no le habría dado un balon de oro, le habría dado tres...que cojones le quitamos los seis que tiene a Messi y para el emanens este. 


1 Benzema 

Extorsionador y putero entre semana, futbolista los fines de semana...
"El balón del pueblo"...no sabemos de qué pueblo pero vale.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2022)

Es que el florentino ese es un fascista!!

No me jodais, la super liga esa???

Y que pasa con los equipos pequeños ehh, los equipos del pueblo, como por ejemplo el Coslada y el tarrassa, con 100.000 espectadores en cada estadio todos los fines de semana y audiencias millonarias en TV, es que no me jodas, lo que deberíamos crear es la "Super liga de la nueva normalidad", a tomar por culo el barca, Madrid, y Juve, esos no los quiere ver nadie, pero joder ,imaginaros una eliminatoria europea entre el wolves y el Getafe, o el cristal Palace contra el shaktar....

Menos mal que los aficionados ingleses comenzaron a plantarse y defender a sus equipos, como los del city, que tienen una tradición en Europa asombrosa, esos sí que son aficionados que miran por la ética clásica del fútbol y la democracia en sus equipos, con sus procesos de elecciones y sus balances de ventas y compras, con propietarios de toda la vida.

No joder no!!!!! No permitamos que florentino mate al fútbol!!

Viva abudabi!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es que el florentino ese es un fascista!!
> 
> No me jodais, la super liga esa???
> 
> ...



Venga, voy a hacerte caso a los superligueros. Os pongo en antedecedentes, haré un breve análisis y luego lanzaré preguntas que seguramente no serán respondidas.

*ANTECEDENTES*
*Sistema de competición*
_Sería un campeonato semicerrado en el que participarían 20 clubes: los 12 clubes fundadores que tendrían garantizada su participación independientemente de los resultados deportivos, a los que se sumarían tres clubes invitados y otros cinco equipos que se clasificarían cada año para poder disputarla o que recibirían invitaciones para participar._

_Todos los partidos se jugarían entre semana. Como queda claro en el proyecto de los creadores, los clubes participantes seguirían compitiendo en sus respectivas ligas nacionales según el calendario tradicional_
_La temporada comenzaría en agosto con la participación de los clubes en dos grupos de diez, que jugarían partidos de ida y vuelta; los tres primeros de cada grupo se clasificarían automáticamente para los cuartos de final. Los equipos que terminasen en cuarta y quinta posición jugarían un playoff de acceso a la fase eliminatoria adicional a doble partido. Posteriormente se jugaría la fase eliminatoria de doble partido a partir de cuartos para llegar a la final, que se disputaría a partido único, a finales de mayo, en una sede neutral._

*ANÁLISIS*
Habría 2 grupos de 10 equipos (20 en total) en lugar de 8 de 4 equipos (32 en total).
· Pros: Se asegura que 10 equipos "potentes" se enfrenten entre sí un par de veces a lo largo de 18 jornadas.
· Cons: Superado el tercio de la "temporada", en cuanto haya equipos sentenciados y equipos destacados, la mayoría de los partidos carecerán del más mínimo interés.

*PREGUNTAS*
· Si ya se solapan fechas y horarios con el formato actual ¿cómo coño van a hacer para encajar 10 partidos todas las semanas a lo largo de 18 jornadas?
· ¿Motivación e interés en esta superliga de equipos en los puestos 6º, 7º, 8º, 9º y 10º a partir del primer tercio de la temporada si ya están descolgados?
· Dado el grupo 1: ¿A quién coño le interesa un intrascendete Tottenham (9º) - Atlético (8º) un miércoles de febrero?
· Dado el grupo 2: ¿A quién coño le interesa un irrelevante Juve (2º) - Arsenal (10º) un martes de noviembre?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Venga, voy a hacerte caso a los superligueros. Os pongo en antedecedentes, haré un breve análisis y luego lanzaré preguntas que seguramente no serán respondidas.
> 
> *ANTECEDENTES*
> *Sistema de competición*
> ...




A mi sí me interesa una Juve segunda contra un arsenal décimo, pero no me interesa un Madrid segundo contra un shaktar décimo, creo que se entiende.

El interés por ver partidos intrascendentes es mayor que ver partidos intrascendentes entre equipos que no le.i.portan a nadie, además piensa que esto se hace así también para el público no solo local, mira lo que pagan los americanos por llevarse los torneos de pretemporada a EEUU.

Lo que propone la super liga es que siempre independientemente de que se jueguen algo haya un partido con buenos equipos y jugadores.

El calendario es completamente factible, la Champions desapareceria como es obvio, Champions que es un aburrimiento de la hostia hasta cuartos de final. 

Gana los todos, pueden los equipos denigrantes, pero es que esos perdían siempre, o el Almería ha jugado muchas champions?, Pues eso.

Voy a rociar 

Edito antes de rociar:

Florentino lo que quiere es que el dinero se distribuya entre los equipos protagonistas, no entre los mohamed, de esa forma es todo más parejo, porque hacia dónde vamos es ver a los ingleses ganar la Champions durante 30 años.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2022)

Os dejo un video de skills de busonda junior, nada que envidiar a vinicius junior:


----------



## MC33 (19 Oct 2022)

mas negros queréis?


----------



## cebollo (19 Oct 2022)

El fútbol de selecciones deberían ser sólo Mundiales cada 4 años y competiciones continentales cada 4 años. Nada más y ni un amistoso.

Y las ligas deberían ser de menos equipos y con menos partidos. La liga española estaría bien con 16 equipos. 

Un Getafe- Elche no le interesa a nadie como tampoco interesa un Piacenza-Bari. O un Irán - Australia en el Mundial.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

*Ponen fecha a la Superliga*
*El nuevo CEO de la compañía, Bernd Reichart, dijo en una entrevista en Financial Times que ve “razonable” que pueda empezar en la temporada 24/25.*

La Superliga toma impulso. El relanzamiento tiene como cabeza visible a Bernd Reichart, nuevo CEO de A22, la empresa que está detrás del proyecto y cuyo anuncio a bombo y platillo este martes dibuja un nuevo panorama. *El nuevo jefe de la Superliga, antiguo director general de la RTL en Alemania, viene con nuevos bríos y la esperanza de encontrar un diálogo con todas las partes de la industria.* Su objetivo es optimizar mejor un modelo de negocio que, según los responsables, es caduco y va contra las leyes de la libre competencia.

*“Los presidentes del Real Madrid CF, del FC Barcelona y el del Juventus FC han expuesto recientemente sus puntos de vista sobre los problemas a los que se enfrenta este deporte.* Creo que hacen las preguntas correctas y, personalmente, querría escuchar muchas y diversas voces para que la comunidad del fútbol europeo pueda encontrar conjuntamente las respuestas adecuadas”, dijo en sus primeras palabras públicas.

Horas después, en una entrevista en el Financial Times, fue más allá y dio detalles de lo que espera que pueda ser su mandato como nuevo líder del proyecto. Lo más impactante es que puso fecha para un posible inicio de la competición: “¿La temporada 24/25? Es razonable...”, dijo. *Hay que recordar que esa es la misma fecha en la que la UEFA tiene previsto lanzar su renovada Champions League, con más equipos y nuevo formato. *En ambos estamentos, UEFA y Superliga, están pendientes de lo que el Tribunal de Luxemburgo pueda determinar respecto al litigio que los dos mantienen. El 15 de diciembre el Abogado General dará un primer veredicto que puede esclarecer muchas cosas, aunque no será definitivo.

*Formato abierto, no cerrado*
“Creo en un diálogo activo y extendido para crear u n modelo deportivo sostenible para el fútbol europeo. *Queremos llegar a las partes interesadas de la comunidad del fútbol europeo y ampliar esta visión.* Incluso los aficionados tendrán mucha simpatía por la idea. Es una pizarra en blanco. El formato nunca será un obstáculo”, explicó Reichart.

Este es uno de los puntos en los que la Superliga ha dado un giro importante desde su fundación. Ya no será una liga cerrada, sino que habrá siempre plazas disponibles para aquellos clubes que por méritos deportivos consigan clasificarse. *“Hay una reevaluación del proyecto. Hay un movimiento claramente declarado hacia un formato abierto y que la membresía permanente esté fuera de la mesa.* Queremos ver si hay o no un consenso más amplio sobre los problemas que enfrenta el fútbol europeo”, recalcó el nuevo dirigente.

La resistencia a la Superliga sigue vigente entre la UEFA, las ligas nacionales, la ECA, algunos gobiernos y hasta en la Comisión Europea, pero los responsables del proyecto siguen adelante y las palabras de Reichart les da aún más fuerza. *El optimismo por superar las barreras y porque el lanzamiento sea visible en 2024-25 va en aumento.*



*Desde el Real Madrid al Legia de Varsovia*
En otra entrevista en Bild, Bernd Reichart también habló sobre la situación actual del fútbol: “La mayoría de los clubes está en números rojos. *Existe un consenso entre muchos equipos de que las cosas no pueden seguir así. Nuestro objetivo es hablar con los clubes sobre una competición más atractiva, más entretenida, más emocionante, más justa y más económica. *De lo contrario, el fútbol perderá su posición de liderazgo en el deporte, y perderá cada vez más aficionados jóvenes. Ahí es donde las cifras de audiencia de la televisión hablan un lenguaje claro”.

Además, reforzó la tesis de que la Superliga será una competición abierta para cualquier club: “Queremos desarrollar el nuevo formato en diálogo con los aficionados, los clubes y todos los que se apasionan por el fútbol. Una cosa es cierta: debe haber una competición abierta con clasificaciones deportivas como el ascenso y el descenso. *Todos los clubes europeos deben poder clasificarse, desde el Legia de Varsovia hasta el el Real Madrid*”.

Por último, hizo hincapié en el peso que puedan tener los clubes españoles inmersos en el proyecto para que pueda salir adelante: “Para eso estoy aquí. Y también sé que los señores Pérez, Laporta y Agnelli del Real, Barcelona y Juventus van en serio. *Lo han dejado claro varias veces en las últimas semanas. Su denuncia ante el Tribunal de Justicia de la Comunidad Europeas también habla de ello. De lo contrario, no habría aceptado el trabajo*”.









Ponen fecha a la Superliga


El nuevo CEO de la compañía, Bernd Reichart, dijo en una entrevista en Financial Times que ve "razonable" que pueda empezar en la temporada 24/25.




as.com


----------



## filets (19 Oct 2022)

Hoy hay un Madrid - Elche
No conozco a ningun jugador del Elche.
Es más, ni se poner a Elche en el mapa.


----------



## tHE dOG (19 Oct 2022)

.


filets dijo:


> Hoy hay un Madrid - Elche
> No conozco a ningun jugador del Elche.
> Es más, ni se poner a Elche en el mapa.



Al lado de Elda pero con muchas palmeras.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Es más, ni se poner a Elche en el mapa.



Está cerca de Elda.


----------



## Chichimango (19 Oct 2022)

Con Camavinga hay dos problemas: es un futbolista con un potencial tremendo al que todavía le falta un hervor. Ese hervor pensábamos que lo iba a lograr este año y de momento la cosa no pinta bien. Queda mucha temporada y el mundial quizá nos ayude: el paso adelante lo puede dar con Francia antes que con el Madrid, aunque Deschamps tampoco parece muy contento con él últimamente.

El otro problema es que no sabemos bien donde puede rendir mejor. Y más que dónde, en lugar de quién. Le pasa un poco como a Seedorf, que hacía tantas cosas bien que era difícil encontrarle un puesto fijo. Espero que nuestro querido mascachicles, que sabe de fútbol mil veces más que nosotros, ya lo tenga más o menos previsto.

Es la única pieza que le queda al Madrid por encajar, con eso y con el vikingo a campeonar otros diez años.


----------



## Th89 (19 Oct 2022)

Es imposible. Toda la basura política europea está comprada, a todos los niveles. Es que ni la futura sentencia está claro que vaya a ser imparcial.

La Superliga volverá a la palestra cuando salgan las corruptelas de Ceferino y cía de aquí a una década, a no ser que les toquen los huevos a los usanos y pongan en marcha la máquina de mierda.

2024/25 no se lo cree nadie.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (19 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Camavinga estaba descartadisimo para el mundial por deshamps, solo las lesiones va hacer que acuda.
> Raro lo de camavinga, como se ha diluido



Es normal que siendo tan joven tenga temporadas de no enterarse de nada. Ya jugará 3 partidazos seguidos y nos volveremos a flipar.


----------



## geflow (19 Oct 2022)

Partido trampa


----------



## vurvujo (19 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Creo que Kante y Pogba no llegan al Mundial por lesiones o van a llegar regular. Ojo a Camavinga en el Mundial.



Putadón para Francia que ahora es un poco menos favorito.

Asumo que Aureliano va a ser titularísimo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Está cerca de Elda.



Está más cerca de Alicante o incluso de Santa Pola.


----------



## vurvujo (19 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Kroos lleva 3 partidos buenos, debería volver a sus estado físico (denigrante) más pronto que tarde.
> 
> A camavinga le han querido corregir tanto posicionalmente que se lo han cargado.



Kroos ha estado bastante bien este inicio de temporada, especialmente el último mes.

De hecho la semana pasada comenté el hecho aquí y hasta alguien me dijo que Kroos estaba pésimo, lo que no comprendo. Pero es palpable que este año está muy bien y curiosamente el que ha bajado su nivel es Modric.

Creo que el cambio Casemiro/Aureliano le ha venido muy bien a Kroos.


Edito:
Olvidé comentar que Kroos se borró de la "Mannschaft" y puede correr y jugar todo lo que quiera estas dos semanas que aún falta ante del parón del mundial y luego tendrá mes y medio para hacer trabajo físico, recuperarse y tal.... y a la vuelta será de los jugadores top con mejor estado físico.


----------



## xilebo (19 Oct 2022)

*Una imagen vale más que mil palabras*


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A mi sí me interesa una Juve segunda contra un arsenal décimo, pero no me interesa un Madrid segundo contra un shaktar décimo, creo que se entiende.



Sí sí... Un bolo inviernero como Juve-Arsenal, con la Juve jugándose la Serie A y el Arsenal jugándose la permanencia en la Premier League es un partidazo interesantísimo.

Creo que pecáis de infantilismo: Os mola la combinación de equipos europeos con solera jugando todas las semanas pero no hacéis la segunda derivada de que en "formato liga" degeneraría en una competición sosa y sin interés.

Otro supuesto, LFP:

1 FCB (ya clasificado por decreto superliguero)
2 RM (ya clasificado por decreto superliguero)
3 SEV
4 VAL
5 ATM (ya clasificado por decreto superliguero)

¿Cuál es el interés/motivación de RM, supongamos que descolgado definitivamente del FCB, y ATM cuando ya están clasificados?

¿Cuál es el interés/motivación de SEV y VAL en el último cuarto de la liga cuando no pueden aspirar a nada?


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Kroos ha estado bastante bien este inicio de temporada, especialmente el último mes.
> 
> De hecho la semana pasada comenté el hecho aquí y hasta alguien me dijo que Kroos estaba pésimo, lo que no comprendo. Pero es palpable que este año está muy bien y curiosamente el que ha bajado su nivel es Modric.
> 
> ...



La gran diferencia con Modric, además de los años, el no tendrá que estar con concentraciones, viajes, etc.


----------



## vurvujo (19 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Una imagen vale más que mil palabras*




Esa imagen de Vallejo es brutal, da un aspecto de superman caminando entre muertos.

Y además tiene una intrahistoria que le da más poder y es que Vallejo apenas juega, pero eso solo lo sabemos los que seguimos al RM y unos poco más.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (19 Oct 2022)

no estaré por aqui durante el partido
tengo que salir
¡espero que ganemos!
un saludo a todos.
hasta otro dia.


----------



## filets (19 Oct 2022)

No viene a cuento pero los 3 peores equipos en la Champions son:

Juventus: 9 finales 2 ganadas 
Benfica: 7 finales 2 ganadas
Atl Madrid: 3 finales 0 ganadas


----------



## cebollo (19 Oct 2022)

Parece que hoy da descanso a Tchuameni pero no saca a Camavinga. Pasa algo con Camavinga, ha descubierto el putiferio o algo así.


----------



## Roedr (19 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> A Gavi lo tendrás dentro de 1 mes jugando el Mundial con España, si eres coherente con tu comentario espero no verte celebrando sus goles, asistencias o buenas actuaciones con la Selección.
> 
> *Una pena que el mejor club de Europa no dispute el Mundial de clubes*



haha


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Venga, voy a hacerte caso a los superligueros. Os pongo en antedecedentes, haré un breve análisis y luego lanzaré preguntas que seguramente no serán respondidas.
> 
> *ANTECEDENTES*
> *Sistema de competición*
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo con el analisis.

Nadie queda descolgado hasta cerca del final

Si en la primera vuelta has ganado 2 partidos y has perdido 7, con una segunda vuelta a la inversa te puedes clasificar.

Y en los clasificados tienes mejores cruces, similar ahora a ganar el grupo o quedar segundo. Ademas que si quedas cuarto tienes que jugar una eliminatoria previa


----------



## filets (19 Oct 2022)

*Multa de 150 euros a Laporta por colarse en el vestuario del árbitro tras el clásico*

El Barça alegó que la voluntad del presidente del Barça "no fue protestar a los árbitros", sino que quiso "*conocer su opinión respecto a sus decisiones*"


----------



## filets (19 Oct 2022)

Mañana PIQUE llevará esta camiseta


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Oct 2022)

Ya falta menos para que el FCB acabe llevando publicidad de "Droguerías Paco" o "Embutidos Pigdemont".


----------



## Roedr (19 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Desde que tengo uso de razón el AS ha sido incapaz de contratar a alguien que demuestre más ingenio que una berenjena para hacer portadas.


----------



## Roedr (19 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ya falta menos para que el FCB acabe llevando publicidad de "Droguerías Paco" o "Embutidos Pigdemont".



Están rezando en soledad para que Floren les salve el culo con la SuperLiga.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Pero quiénes son esos?



Gavi Samsagaz y Pedri Potter, famosos en todas las tabernas de la comarca y en el despacho del rector de hogwarts respectivamente.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (19 Oct 2022)

No suelo coincidir con este individuo, pero hoy sí. Que no premien como mejor equipo del año al más laureado, a un culé le da para reírse de la incredulidad un día, y recordarlo como una injusticia el resto de la historia, igual que si se lo hubieran hecho a cualquier otro.

Txiki Begiristáin, al recoger el premio, dijo: "Jugamos para entretener". Puede ser un negocio para conseguir derechos de televisión pero a diferencia de jugar para ganar, no te acerca a las victorias y trofeos.

El criterio para mejor club fue la suma de nominados a los balones de oro masculino y femenino. Por tanto, es un premio que se puede conseguir comprando a los mejores jugadores y teniendo la plantilla más valiosa, que está arriba en Transfermarkt, pero no en el palmarés de la Champions.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Oct 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> No suelo coincidir con este individuo, pero hoy sí. Que no premien como mejor equipo del año al más laureado, a un culé le da para reírse de la incredulidad un día, y recordarlo como una injusticia el resto de la historia, igual que si se lo hubieran hecho a cualquier otro.
> 
> Txiki Begiristáin, al recoger el premio, dijo: "Jugamos para entretener". Puede ser un negocio para conseguir derechos de televisión pero a diferencia de jugar para ganar, no te acerca a las victorias y trofeos.
> 
> El criterio para mejor club fue la suma de nominados a los balones de oro masculino y femenino. Por tanto, es un premio que se puede conseguir comprando a los mejores jugadores y teniendo la plantilla más valiosa, que está arriba en Transfermarkt, pero no en el palmarés de la Champions.



Por lo pronto un club sin sección femenina nunca podrá aspirar al premio. Y si eso les importa una mierda, también se puede argumenta que un club femenino sin sección masculina, tampoco. Eso es una discriminación muy seria. 

Otra cosa es que puedo entender que se quiera dar un galardón a un club que está estableciendo un registro ganador de muchos años en la Premier, la liga más rica y prestigiosa del mundo. Pero es ridículo colocar 2º al Liverpool, que ha hecho una temporada simplemente decente y un poco decepcionante.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (19 Oct 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> No suelo coincidir con este individuo, pero hoy sí. Que no premien como mejor equipo del año al más laureado, a un culé le da para reírse de la incredulidad un día, y recordarlo como una injusticia el resto de la historia, igual que si se lo hubieran hecho a cualquier otro.
> 
> Txiki Begiristáin, al recoger el premio, dijo: "Jugamos para entretener". Puede ser un negocio para conseguir derechos de televisión pero a diferencia de jugar para ganar, no te acerca a las victorias y trofeos.
> 
> El criterio para mejor club fue la suma de nominados a los balones de oro masculino y femenino. Por tanto, es un premio que se puede conseguir comprando a los mejores jugadores y teniendo la plantilla más valiosa, que está arriba en Transfermarkt, pero no en el palmarés de la Champions.



Seguramente lo diga porque para él hay 300 clubes mejores que el Madrid.


----------



## Roedr (19 Oct 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> No suelo coincidir con este individuo, pero hoy sí. Que no premien como mejor equipo del año al más laureado, a un culé le da para reírse de la incredulidad un día, y recordarlo como una injusticia el resto de la historia, igual que si se lo hubieran hecho a cualquier otro.
> 
> Txiki Begiristáin, al recoger el premio, dijo: "Jugamos para entretener". Puede ser un negocio para conseguir derechos de televisión pero a diferencia de jugar para ganar, no te acerca a las victorias y trofeos.
> 
> El criterio para mejor club fue la suma de nominados a los balones de oro masculino y femenino. Por tanto, es un premio que se puede conseguir comprando a los mejores jugadores y teniendo la plantilla más valiosa, que está arriba en Transfermarkt, pero no en el palmarés de la Champions.



Obviamente un resultado así sólo puede ser fruto de la trampa. El truco es que L'Equipe da la lista de nominados, entonces ya L'Equipe ha decidido a quién darle el premio con el argumento que ellos inventen. Podían haber nominado más trans (si los hubiere) en el equipo que ellos desean que ganen y luego decir que se le da el premio al club con más trans.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

Es miércoles chavalada. Se masca algo chunguete o qué??? El Elche no ha ganado eh. Veamos...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Oct 2022)

Joder, ya hemos marcado. Morito bueno.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Oct 2022)

Ya nos están robando.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

Es fuera de juego claro hombre.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Oct 2022)

Yo veo al equipo cómodo. Puede que por exceso de comodidad la caguemos, pero de momento...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Oct 2022)

Ahora sí. Uruguasho.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2022)

ahora si


----------



## Nomeimporta (19 Oct 2022)

Golazo, pero...
La celebración esa está muy quemada ya no?


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

Vaya chicharro. El pajarito Valverde está onfire


----------



## Th89 (19 Oct 2022)

Grande el Halcón


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Oct 2022)

GOLAZOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2022)

Otro día más invictos, empieza a ser algo abvrridillo...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Mañana PIQUE llevará esta camiseta



Hostia pues mola


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Oct 2022)

Los franchutes son muy chovinistas, a eso sumarle que por presiones y pasta, prefieren repartir los premios y no que vayan todos al mismo equipo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Oct 2022)

Ese gol de Valverde entra porque Vinicius sigue la jugada tras una tarascada que a mí me rompe la pierna.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Mañana PIQUE llevará esta camiseta



La siguiente será de este estil:













Shakira va a juicio y la Fiscalía pide 8 años de cárcel


La cantante colombiana está acusado de defraudar al fisco 14,5 millones de euros entre 2012 y 2014, cantidad más intereses que ya ha reintegrado Shakira y Piqué confirman su separación después de doce años juntos La Fiscalía pide ocho años de cárcel para Shakira por fraude




www.diariodesevilla.es


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Una imagen vale más que mil palabras*



Joder con frodo. 

Y además con el dorsal número 5

Zidane debe estar revolviendose en su tumba


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Oct 2022)

Los culés deben estar muy acojonados viendo como los jóvenes centrocampistas cada vez son mejores.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Oct 2022)

Madre mía qué golazo...

Vamos,sería un pecado que anulen eso


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2022)

otro gol?


----------



## Nomeimporta (19 Oct 2022)

Hoy la rodilla/tobillo de Negricius va peligrar...jojojo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Joder con frodo.



Yo entiendo que no se quiera ir. En ningún club va a tener las experiencias que tiene aquí ni va a ganar lo que aquí. El chaval entrena como el que más.

Golazo Alaba.


----------



## Th89 (19 Oct 2022)

Menudo paseíto. No son colistas por nada.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Oct 2022)

Vaya comentaristas que tiene DAZN, parece que los hubieran sacado de comentar la liga femenina.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> otro gol?



El Palmeras es un desastre. De los peores de la categoría. Hay 5-6 equipos con un nivel muy bajo.

Anulado. Otro.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Oct 2022)

Le han anulado un gol legal al Madrid


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2022)

En otra epoca ya iban 3 cero...


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Oct 2022)

Que gol anulado,que vergüenza...el que había sido uno de los goles del año además


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2022)

Ya me lo estaba viendo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Vaya comentaristas que tiene DAZN, parece que los hubieran sacado de comentar la liga femenina.



Es lo que pretenden. Chiringuiteros para atraer a gente borrega.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Oct 2022)

Me da rabia que nos estén anulando golazos.


----------



## fachacine (19 Oct 2022)

Qué puto cachondeo, fueras de juego de milímetros


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Que gol anulado,que vergüenza...el que había sido uno de los goles del año además



Siguen sin aplicar aquello de que en caso de duda no pites coño.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Oct 2022)

Pffffff. ¿Ese fuera de juego por cuánto es? ¿Cinco centímetros, si es que lo hay?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2022)

los goles marcados con tikitaka y posesió deberían ser inanulables


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con el analisis. Nadie queda descolgado hasta cerca del final
> 
> Si en la primera vuelta has ganado 2 partidos y has perdido 7, con una segunda vuelta a la inversa te puedes clasificar.



Si ganas 2 y palmas 7 en la 2ª vuelta estás muerto porque lo demás también juegan y puntuan.

Con ése sistema (sin descenso) a partir de la jornada 12 aprox. la mayoría de los partidos serían intrascendentes.

No se puede reinventar la rueda: La esencia de la Copa de Europa son las eliminatorias. Pero si se quiere asegurar enfrentamientos entre ciertos equipos hay que crear liguillas. Cuanto más largas las liguillas más pierde la esencia el campeonato.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Palmeras es un desastre. De los peores de la categoría. Hay 5-6 equipos con un nivel muy bajo.
> 
> Anulado. Otro.



Elche,Cadiz, Valladolid, Girona, Pateti, far$a,...


----------



## Chichimango (19 Oct 2022)

Los tontos que dicen que el Var lo maneja Floper, a ver que excusa ponen ahora. El primero era claro, pero este gol lo anulan porque les sale de los cojones.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

Son fuera de juego los dos, por poco, pero lo son.


----------



## Forenski (19 Oct 2022)

No me gusta el cariz que está tomando el partido. Mucha superioridad, dos goles anulados y diferencia mínima. Estos son a veces los partidos que luego se complican.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (19 Oct 2022)

Han puesto la linea de VAR y estan a la misma altura, y van los comentarias de Barça TV aca DAZN, diciendo que el brazo no vale y que por eso es fuera de juego.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2022)

bueno ya me he situado, viendo que los de blanco son casi todos blancos entiendo que el madrid va de negro


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Oct 2022)

Los comentaristas ingleses de mi stream piratilla flipando con la anulación.


----------



## Chichimango (19 Oct 2022)

El Var está calentito hoy, le anulan el empate al Mallorca...


----------



## Gorrión (19 Oct 2022)

Menuda mafia tienen montada en el VAR los corruptos hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Pffffff. ¿Ese fuera de juego por cuánto es? ¿Cinco centímetros, si es que lo hay?



puta vergüenza. fue un golazo


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Si ganas 2 y palmas 7 en la 2ª vuelta estás muerto porque lo demás también juegan y puntuan.
> 
> Con ése sistema (sin descenso) a partir de la jornada 12 aprox. la mayoría de los partidos serían intrascendentes.
> 
> No se puede reinventar la rueda: La esencia de la Copa de Europa son las eliminatorias. Pero si se quiere asegurar enfrentamientos entre ciertos equipos hay que crear liguillas. Cuanto más largas las liguillas más pierde la esencia el campeonato.



Yo haría grvpos de Champions de 6 equipos porque precisamente con la liguilla actval no dicen nada y encima te hacen enfrentarte en ida y vueltaen sólo una semana


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> *Multa de 150 euros a Laporta por colarse en el vestuario del árbitro tras el clásico*
> 
> El Barça alegó que la voluntad del presidente del Barça "no fue protestar a los árbitros", sino que quiso "*conocer su opinión respecto a sus decisiones*"



Puto escándalo. qué asco.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Oct 2022)

Estoy segurísimo de que ahi no pueden tener certeza de que hay fuera de juego,es a ojimetro,un "pos parece que" de toda la vida...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2022)

jajajaja benzema, toma un melón vini, corre por el


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Si ganas 2 y palmas 7 en la 2ª vuelta estás muerto porque lo demás también juegan y puntuan.
> 
> Con ése sistema (sin descenso) a partir de la jornada 12 aprox. la mayoría de los partidos serían intrascendentes.
> 
> No se puede reinventar la rueda: La esencia de la Copa de Europa son las eliminatorias. Pero si se quiere asegurar enfrentamientos entre ciertos equipos hay que crear liguillas. Cuanto más largas las liguillas más pierde la esencia el campeonato.



A ver, tú no vas muy bien de matemáticas.

Si en la primera vuelta ganas 2 y pierdes 7, si en la segunda ganas 7 y pierdes 2 acabas con 9 victorias, que son 27 puntos, que teniendo en cuenta empates es mas de lo que tocan, con lo que es mas probable acabar 4º o 5º que 7º. 

Y la prueba es la NFL, pasan 14 de 32 y practicamente no hay eliminados hasta el último mes de competicion


----------



## Nomeimporta (19 Oct 2022)

A la federación le da igual quien gane la liga, solo le interesa que Madrid y Barsa queden primero o segundo indistintamente, así cogen unos billeticos de más.


----------



## Chichimango (19 Oct 2022)

No es fuera de juego, lo pitan para no calentar más a los del Elche. Como si el Madrid tuviese la culpa de los atracos que han sufrido antes...


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Estoy segurísimo de que ahi no pueden tener certeza de que hay fuera de juego,es a ojimetro,un "pos parece que" de toda la vida...



Pueden alejar o acercar la imagen y hacer las líneas tan finas que al final salga un fora de joc


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> A la federación le da igual quien gane la liga, solo le interesa que Madrid y Barsa queden primero o segundo indistintamente, así cogen unos billeticos de más.





Chichimango dijo:


> No es fuera de juego, lo pitan para no calentar más a los del Elche. Como si el Madrid tuviese la culpa de los atracos que han sufrido antes...



Todos diciendo chorradas para no reconocer lo obvio. 

Y eso que en mensaje de portada hay evidencias para horas


----------



## Nomeimporta (19 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Todos diciendo chorradas para no reconocer lo obvio.
> 
> Y eso que en mensaje de portada hay evidencias para horas



Entiendo que cites al segundo. Pero a mi? Lo que dicho está más que claro.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Oct 2022)

¿Tenéis enlace, el kodi va ralentizado. Arreglado.


----------



## Raul83 (19 Oct 2022)

Otro cacunado que le da algo durante un partido.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿Tenéis enlace, el kodi va ralentizado.



Privado tiene usted.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Oct 2022)

No sé si es por sensibilización, pero este año he visto ya 5 partidos donde se para por indisposición de aficionados.  Antes nada de nada


----------



## El chepa (19 Oct 2022)

En cada partido el mamarracho de Dazn tiene el mandato de decir que Ancelotti está echando la bronca a Vinicius por cualquier cosa, pero nunca hay imágenes de eso.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Oct 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Otro cacunado que le da algo durante un partido.



Ha pasado de toda la vida, lo que pasa es que ahora os fijáis más


----------



## Raul83 (19 Oct 2022)

Una niña menor de edad, dice un comentarista. No, va a ser una niña mayor de edad.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No sé si es por sensibilización, pero este año he visto ya 5 partidos donde se para por indisposición de aficionados.  Antes nada de nada



Es la nueva normalidad.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (19 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No sé si es por sensibilización, pero este año he visto ya 5 partidos donde se para por indisposición de aficionados.  Antes nada de nada



Son infartos sanos


----------



## geflow (19 Oct 2022)

Otro repentino en la grada


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Privado tiene usted.



Cuál era el link para denuncias anónimas en la guardia civil?


----------



## Chichimango (19 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Todos diciendo chorradas para no reconocer lo obvio.
> 
> Y eso que en mensaje de portada hay evidencias para horas



Vete un ratito a tomar por culo, anda.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cuál era el link para denuncias anónimas en la guardia civil?



El de Burundi.


----------



## Raul83 (19 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Ha pasado de toda la vida, lo que pasa es que ahora os fijáis más



Falso, en las gradas de fútbol no ha pasado tanto como esta temporada. Si eres un cacunado, mala suerte, puede ser el siguiente en palmar.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Oct 2022)

¿Por qué cojones tienen que parar el partido por derrepentinitis?


----------



## Nomeimporta (19 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Por qué cojones tienen que parar el partido por derrepentinitis?



La nueva Normalidad


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Oct 2022)

¿5 minutos de prolongación?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No sé si es por sensibilización, pero este año he visto ya 5 partidos donde se para por indisposición de aficionados.  Antes nada de nada



No es por sensibilización, pero si el equipo médico está con el espectador no puede estar con el futbolista, así que lo más lógico es parar el partido.

Vamos, digo yo, me imagino que cuando paran es porque el problema es demasiado para el ATS de rigor, tampoco vas a dejar que palme ahí el pobre aficionado.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Oct 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Falso, en las gradas de fútbol no ha pasado tanto como esta temporada. Si eres un cacunado, mala suerte, puede ser el siguiente en palmar.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (19 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El fútbol de selecciones deberían ser sólo Mundiales cada 4 años y competiciones continentales cada 4 años. Nada más y ni un amistoso.
> 
> Y las ligas deberían ser de menos equipos y con menos partidos. La liga española estaría bien con 16 equipos.
> 
> Un Getafe- Elche no le interesa a nadie como tampoco interesa un Piacenza-Bari. O un Irán - Australia en el Mundial.




La euro tal y como está ahora me gusta, en Europa hasta bosnia o suiza tienen buenos equipos de fútbol.

Los mundiales son infumables porque son una puta basura al jugarse en países de mierda y con equipos malísimos que están de relleno.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Privado tiene usted.



GRAcias, lo he arreglado con el enlace que me pasaron semanass atrás, he podido cambiar de baloncesto, contra los griegos juega el Madrid al fútbol. Al principio cuando lo intentaba me saltaba a una página rusa, ahora todo perfecto.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y la prueba es la NFL, pasan 14 de 32 y practicamente no hay eliminados hasta el último mes de competicion



NFL = puta mierda yanqui. La Copa de Europa va de eliminatorias a vida o muerte. Las liguillas son una puta mierda, cuanto más largas más puta mierda.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Oct 2022)

Es acojonante que ahora un espectador pueda parar un partido simulando malestar.

Puta mierda de sociedad.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Oct 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Falso, en las gradas de fútbol no ha pasado tanto como esta temporada. Si eres un cacunado, mala suerte, puede ser el siguiente en palmar.



ESto es burbuja, son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas. El informe 17 del ministerio de sanidad sobre efectos secundarios seguro que ha salido en portada en todos los periódicos.


----------



## tHE dOG (19 Oct 2022)

Vinicius está volviendo a ser el paquete que era.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Oct 2022)

El veterano Tchouameni descansando

Los jovenzuelos Modric y Kroos a tope, se tienen que rodar y curtir.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (19 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> NFL = puta mierda yanqui. La Copa de Europa va de eliminatorias a vida o muerte. Las liguillas son una puta mierda, cuanto más largas más puta mierda.



Será mierda yanqui pero al menos ahí no hay mafias.

El deporte europeo está podrido.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Es acojonante que ahora un espectador pueda parar un partido simulando malestar.
> 
> Puta mierda de sociedad.



La puta mierda de sociedad es la que hace que seas capaz de pensar que lo ha hecho aposta.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> NFL = puta mierda yanqui.



La miel en la boca del asno. Aunque seguramente usted critique sin saber ni las reglas



tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> La Copa de Europa va de eliminatorias a vida o muerte. Las liguillas son una puta mierda, cuanto más largas más puta mierda.



la fase final de la NFL es a partido único. Los 14 que pasan a playoff es torneo a partido directo.

Así que aun se muestra claro que no tiene ni idea de que habla


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Oct 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Será mierda yanqui pero al menos ahí no hay mafias.
> 
> El deporte europeo está podrido.



Pero si en deporte usa van hasta el culo de doping, anda no me jodas.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

Podría ser peor, podríamos estar dominando y perder 3-1.

Algo es algo.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (19 Oct 2022)

Alucino con las repentina.parece que quieren darle publicidad


----------



## Forenski (19 Oct 2022)

Los goles muy dudosos por las líneas debieran ser siempre Gol, como sucedía antes. Porque si nos ponemos muy puristas, esa tecnología ha sido hecha por un humano y es un humano quién verifica las líneas y, por tanto, el VAR tampoco es infalible. Entonces necesitaríamos otra máquina supervisada por máquinas para que supervise la verificación de los árbitros del VAR. Y así sucesivamente.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (19 Oct 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Pero si en deporte usa van hasta el culo de doping, anda no me jodas.



Claro, en el resto del mundo no  

Además no hablo de eso, hablo de árbitros, PSG, Citys y demás mierdas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Los goles muy dudosos por las líneas debieran ser siempre Gol, como sucedía antes. Porque si nos ponemos muy puristas, esa tecnología ha sido hecha por un humano y es un humano quién verifica las líneas y, por tanto, el VAR tampoco es infalible. Entonces necesitaríamos otra máquina supervisada por máquinas para que supervise la verificación de los árbitros del VAR. Y así sucesivamente.



Busca Nacho Tellado y su informe del VAR, como tiran las líneas, es una mierda. En INglaterra le contrataron para un estudio y es tremendo lo mal que lo hacen.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La miel en la boca del asno. Aunque seguramente usted critique sin saber ni las reglas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con quién hablas? Roto2


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

Por 150 pavos, soy Florentino y bajo al vestuario de árbitros.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (19 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Los goles muy dudosos por las líneas debieran ser siempre Gol, como sucedía antes. Porque si nos ponemos muy puristas, esa tecnología ha sido hecha por un humano y es un humano quién verifica las líneas y, por tanto, el VAR tampoco es infalible. Entonces necesitaríamos otra máquina supervisada por máquinas para que supervise la verificación de los árbitros del VAR. Y así sucesivamente.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Busca Nacho Tellado y su informe del VAR, como tiran las líneas, es una mierda. En INglaterra le contrataron para un estudio y es tremendo lo mal que lo hacen.



Y al parecer le han baneado cuentas de twitter e instagram desde UEFA y FIFA.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Los goles muy dudosos por las líneas debieran ser siempre Gol, como sucedía antes. Porque si nos ponemos muy puristas, esa tecnología ha sido hecha por un humano y es un humano quién verifica las líneas y, por tanto, el VAR tampoco es infalible. Entonces necesitaríamos otra máquina supervisada por máquinas para que supervise la verificación de los árbitros del VAR. Y así sucesivamente.



Ya, pero esas jugadas son 50-50 y a largo plazo ni te ayuda ni te perjudica. Eliminar el problema del fuera de juego en un 98% es una buena noticia para el fútbol.

Ya veréis como otro día pasa al revés y hablan de "el Real Madrid robando como siempre", cuando hoy al Elche le han ayudado. Es asi.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Vinicius está volviendo a ser el paquete que era.



Era, es y será un paquete.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya, pero esas jugadas son 50-50 y a largo plazo ni te ayuda ni te perjudica. Eliminar el problema del fuera de juego en un 98% es una buena noticia para el fútbol.
> 
> Ya veréis como otro día pasa al revés y hablan de "el Real Madrid robando como siempre", cuando hoy al Elche le han ayudado. Es asi.



ESe se vio en la liga de la plandemia, no criticaban que se equivoccara el VAr, que acertaba, es que favorecía al Madrid que acertara, ese era el crimen.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Con quién hablas? Roto2



@tigrisdelagalia 

Si no le lees es porque te habrá puesto ese forero a ti en el ignore, entonces te da la sensación que hablo solo


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> La puta mierda de sociedad es la que hace que seas capaz de pensar que lo ha hecho aposta.



Desconozco lo que ha pasado. Afirmo que con esta absurda norma un espectadir puede parar un partido simulando malestar.

En todo caso me parece improcendete que se pare un partido porque un espectador esté jodido. Que le atiendan y punto. El partido debe continuar.


----------



## Forenski (19 Oct 2022)

Ya veo a Lapuerta tirándose al suelo en el palco en el partido de vuelta con el Madrid, cuando Vinicius arranca solo desde el centro del campo sin defensas, y así Xavi pidiendo al árbitro que pare la jugada. Y si no la para, pues nueva y original excusa


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (19 Oct 2022)

Miedo me da este equipo de mierda joder.


----------



## Chichimango (19 Oct 2022)

Joder, ha muerto el señor que se había desplomado en Anoeta.

Ver el fútbol en directo va a ser peor para la salud que meterse en las MMA...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> @tigrisdelagalia
> 
> Si no le lees es porque te habrá puesto ese forero a ti en el ignore, entonces te da la sensación que hablo solo



Por mi parte no he puesto a nadie en el _ignore_.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2022)

Asi empezo el atletico ayer...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La miel en la boca del asno. Aunque seguramente usted critique sin saber ni las reglas
> 
> la fase final de la NFL es a partido único. Los 14 que pasan a playoff es torneo a partido directo.
> 
> Así que aun se muestra claro que no tiene ni idea de que habla



No tengo no idea yo... ni los equipos ingleses, ni los equipos alemanes, ni los equipos franceses. Somos todos unos ignorantes.

Sólo saben de que va ésto FloPer, Laporta, Agnelli y Usted. Ya...


----------



## Chichimango (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Por mi parte no he puesto a nadie en el _ignore_.



Entonces el otro forero le ha puesto a usted.



tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> No tengo no idea yo... ni los equipos ingleses, ni los equipos alemanes, ni los equipos franceses. Somos todos unos ignorantes.
> 
> Sólo saben de que va ésto FloPer, Laporta, Ahnelli y Usted. Ya...



¿Que tiene que ver una cosa con la otra?

De todas formas la superliga y la nueva champions tendran formatos parecidos, solo que la superliga empezaría la fase ko mas tarde (con 10 equipos, unos en cuartos y otros en octavos) mientras la champions con 24 equipos, unos en octavos y otros en dieciseisavos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Oct 2022)

Otro anulado,va para récord


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2022)

Quitais las ganas de vivir...


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Oct 2022)

Siempre es fuera de juego, cojones.


----------



## Nomeimporta (19 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Otro anulado,va para récord



Bien anulado


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Siempre es fuera de juego, cojones.



Es un intangible tipico suyo


----------



## Edu.R (19 Oct 2022)

Cuando alguien diga algo de los árbitros, igual que el partido aquel de Mestalla con 3 penalties, le sacáis este partido también.

Lo digo porque si es al revés (3 goles anulados al rival del Real Madrid), tenemos la palabra ROBO durante 4 años seguidos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Oct 2022)

Pues no se puede quejar el Elche del arbitraje.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2022)

Yo me lo estoy pasando bien


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Oct 2022)

El que está fatal hoy es Rodrygo, vale que le tuvieron que pitar un penalti en la primera parte pero desde entonces no da una.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Cuando alguien diga algo de los árbitros, igual que el partido aquel de Mestalla con 3 penalties, le sacáis este partido también.
> 
> Lo digo porque si es al revés (3 goles anulados al rival del Real Madrid), tenemos la palabra ROBO durante 4 años seguidos.



Les da igual.

Los culerdos y antimadridistas que se quejan del arbitraje se están descojonando de nosotros, hombre. Saben la verdad y se ríen


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (19 Oct 2022)

Cómo está el var como para poner a jugar a Iker bravo, odriozola o mismamente a Panzard.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2022)

Se trasga la magedia...


----------



## Chichimango (19 Oct 2022)

Está la noche tontorrona, un partido para ganarlo fácil y se puede complicar.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (19 Oct 2022)

Lunin, bien!!!!


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

Lunin hoy bien eh. Su mejor partido.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2022)

Gumbau tiene cara de... Zumbau?


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Que tiene que ver una cosa con la otra?



No tienen pinta los ingleses, alemanes y franceses de ser gilipollas...

...mientras que Laporta y FloPer tienen toda la pinta, y de hecho son, unos putos gangsters de PM.

Me generan más confianza los primeros que los segundos.


----------



## tHE dOG (19 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Era, es y será un paquete.



Ha tenido un año de crack a ver lo que dura. Y de todas formas aunque sea paquete, es muy rápido y aguanta 90 minutos a toda hostia, lo que nos permite jugar con 8 defendiendo y lanzar contras muy peligrosas con él, Benzema, Fede, Rodrygo, etc. Es útil para jugar a la italiana que nos ha dado 5 Champions.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (19 Oct 2022)

Carvajal, blandito


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

Qué golazo Karriiiiimmmmmm


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Oct 2022)

Anulad éste también, hijos de puta.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2022)

joder estaba despistado.. estaba viendo un gol pero no sabia porque lohabían anulado... que este era el bueno


----------



## tHE dOG (19 Oct 2022)

Brutal Lunin!!!

*Слава Україні!!!*


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Oct 2022)

Por fin, no fuera de juego.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Anulad éste también, hijos de puta.



Pueden anular el partido.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (19 Oct 2022)

Lunin tiene hoy menos cara de chavalín. Muy bueno a por la sábana limpia!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Anulad éste también, hijos de puta.



Espero que esto lo hayas escrito después del saque de centro.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Oct 2022)

Kroos este año lleva un inyección turbo gasolina.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Por fin, no fuera de juego.



Fora de Joc.


----------



## tHE dOG (19 Oct 2022)

El Madrid es una puta apisonadora nano.

Paseo militar esta liga y champions, hay que reservar a los buenos para ganar también la copa del Rey y hacer el primer triplete.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Lunin tiene hoy menos cara de chavalín. Muy bueno a por la sábana limpia!



se le está poniendo cara de mafioso hijo de puta del este


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Ha tenido un año de crack a ver lo que dura. Y de todas formas aunque sea paquete, es muy rápido y aguanta 90 minutos a toda hostia, lo que nos permite jugar con 8 defendiendo y lanzar contras muy peligrosas con él, Benzema, Fede, Rodrygo, etc. Es útil para jugar a la italiana que nos ha dado 5 Champions.



Bien... pero a un jugador del RM se le debe exigir además de rapidez y físico que tenga un mínimo de calidad, ¿no?

Y Vinicius no tiene calidad.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



venga currate un gif de javi me he estaod descojonando toda la semana con el del conde mor


----------



## Chichimango (19 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Lunin tiene hoy menos cara de chavalín. Muy bueno a por la sábana limpia!



Está haciendo la mili en un mes el tío, y cada partido se le ve más seguro. Nunca viene mal tener dos porterazos.


----------



## Forenski (19 Oct 2022)

Si Lunin es mejor que Ter Stegen pues se dice , ya está y no pasa nada


----------



## tHE dOG (19 Oct 2022)

Al Elche podrían ganarle Valverde y Tchouameni solos contra los once.


----------



## feps (19 Oct 2022)

Y se marcha en 2024.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> venga currate un gif de javi me he estaod descojonando toda la semana con el del conde mor



Noooo, que lo anulan por fora de joc


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> venga currate un gif de javi me he estaod descojonando toda la semana con el del conde mor



Conde mor?  Ponedlo por aquí para los que no lo hemos visto


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2022)

Y el lunin este porque no esta en la guerra?


----------



## tHE dOG (19 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Bien... pero a un jugador del RM se le debe exigir además de rapidez y físico que tenga un mínimo de calidad, ¿no?
> 
> Y Vinicius no tiene calidad.



El último año ha sido de los 5 mejores del mundo no seas plasta. No hay mejores en el mercado. El United ha pagado 100 por Antony que es peor y el Barsa 70 por Rafiña que es mucho peor. Vini hoy en día es de lo mejor que hay a ver cuánto dura porque le harán ofertas mareantes que ya no podemos igualar.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Conde mor?  Ponedlo por aquí para los que no lo hemos visto



está páginas atrás luego lo busco o si el juani nos lo pone antes mejor.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Oct 2022)

Gil Manzano es nefasto malo como el solo.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

El 1er gol


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

Y otrroooooo


----------



## tHE dOG (19 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y el lunin este porque no esta en la guerra?



Además de ser un incel funcionario de mierda y del Atleti eres prorruso qué puta joya de mierda eres payaso te voy a reventar a hostias como te pille.


----------



## Nomeimporta (19 Oct 2022)

Ausencio la metió sin querer jajaja menudo figura


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2022)

buena parada con la cara


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Oct 2022)

GOLAZOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (19 Oct 2022)

Jeque tu vier Asensio bueno muy bien amego de goles por escuadra amego, a ti precio de amego, tiene carne y habla inglés amego


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Oct 2022)

Ausencio mete, vuestro ídolo.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (19 Oct 2022)

Brutal!!! Impresionante Aurelio


----------



## Roedr (19 Oct 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Está haciendo la mili en un mes el tío, y cada partido se le ve más seguro. Nunca viene mal tener dos porterazos.



A mí siempre me ha parecido un porterazo. Lo que sucede es que si no juega no puede desarrollar su pontencial. 

Creo que lo comentamos aquí el año pasado. Lo mejor para el chico, dado que a Courtois le quedan muchos años, es una buena venta.


----------



## Nomeimporta (19 Oct 2022)

El Mamadou de la venda se quedó tonto después de la ostia contra el ukra...bueno espera...quizá era de serie.


----------



## fachacine (19 Oct 2022)

Rudiger loquísimo


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2022)

joder rudiger parece un pandillero del bronx en los ochenta


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2022)

amarilla a rudiger jajajajajajaja el arbitro es muy gilipollas...


----------



## Suprimo (19 Oct 2022)

Con un 0-3 el Elche tocando los cojones en el 91'


----------



## Nomeimporta (19 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> joder rudiger parece un pandillero del bronx en los ochenta



Le faltan Big Macs entre pecho y espalda


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Oct 2022)

Peor que malo es Gil Manzanoo, tan malo como el primer año, tarjeta a Rudiger y el otro agarrandolo todo el rato.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2022)

Mañana el barsa la caga y ya teneis la liga...


----------



## feps (19 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí siempre me ha parecido un porterazo. Lo que sucede es que si no juega no puede desarrollar su pontencial.
> 
> Creo que lo comentamos aquí el año pasado. Lo mejor para el chico, dado que a Courtois le quedan muchos años, es una buena venta.



Lo mejor es renovarlo hasta 2028 y cederlo al menos un año a un equipo que dispute la Champions. Un saludo a quienes hace una semana se cachondeaban de Lunin.


----------



## Nomeimporta (19 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Peor que malo es Gil Manzanoo, tan malo como el primer año, tarjeta a Rudiger y el otro agarrandolo todo el rato.



Rudiger picó como un pardillo.


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2022)

Bueno se acabo, felicidades por el amistoso...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2022)

bueno, pues aparcao


----------



## tHE dOG (19 Oct 2022)

Lunin parece muy bueno pero no hay que precipitarse. Dejemos que el mejor entrenador de todos los tiempos decida lo que más conviene.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

Partidazo


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Rudiger picó como un pardillo.



No conoce a los árbitros de aquí, se pensará que estará con los piratas ingleses.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Oct 2022)

El partido más fácil en mucho tiempo. A pesar de los 3 goles del VAR.  Todo sea dicho, Elche y Cádiz son carne de segunda.

Pues hay que hacerlo así hasta el Mundial, y luego Dios dirá. A ver si los rivales siguen dejándose puntos y a la vuelta tenemos algo de margen. Que la temporada es muy larga.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Oct 2022)

Joder, acabo de ver que llevan 3 puntos en 10 partidos. Ya decía yo que me parecían muy malos.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Partidazo



mi idólo


----------



## tHE dOG (19 Oct 2022)

Modric Kroos Carvajal Benzema y Nacho van a igualar a Gento con 6 chempions. 

Paseo militar nano. Som amparaplas.


----------



## Roedr (19 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



joder acabo de ver lo de Rodrygo y es acojonante, digno de los grandes magos del fútbol


----------



## IVNP71 (19 Oct 2022)

Enhorabuena al Real por el triunfo aunque entraba dentro de los planes pero que la victoria sirve para despegarte un poco más de los inmediatos perseguidores.
Bueno, pasamos página del Elche y nos centramos en el Sevilla ahora.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## qbit (19 Oct 2022)

Yo todavía estaba saboreando el resultado del domingo y ya les han hecho jugar otra vez. Pero bueno, otra victoria.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> joder acabo de ver lo de Rodrygo y es acojonante, digno de los grandes magos del fútbol



El pase a Rodrigo de Chumino,(tercer gol) ese que según nuestros periolistos solo sabe correr. Ha estado bastante bien con balón desde que salió, y no se cae como Vini que lleva unos partidos perdido.


----------



## Fiodor (19 Oct 2022)

Uno de los partidos más completos de la temporada... Después de unas semanas jugando a medio gas, creo que estos dos últimos partidos demuestran que el equipo está enchufado cuando se necesita... Es importante que sigan con este nivel el próximo sábado...


----------



## Forenski (19 Oct 2022)

Acordaros de Gil Manzano. Ya veréis como nos lo ponen en los partidos complicados. Hoy porque el Madrid ha sido muy superior porque a Gil Manzano se le ve mucho el plumero y cuando pueda nos la va a liar. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Oct 2022)

Ha sido salir Tchoameni y llegar el control en el partido.

Los mejores, Rodrygo y Tchoameni.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (19 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Benzema diciéndole que pare como si fuese un burro jajajjaja


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Ha sido salir Tchoameni y llegar el control en el partido.
> 
> Los mejores, Rodrygo y Tchoameni.



Modric se estaba quedadno sin fuelle, cosa normal, jugó hace tres días, chumi es un toro, pero hoy me ha gustado mucho con balón, tiene buenos maestros, pases al desmarque.


----------



## Forenski (19 Oct 2022)

Se nota que Tchouameni está jugando los partidos a medio gas. Tiene calidad y mucha fuerza y potencia pero juega dosificando. Está claro que le han dicho que piense en el mundial, máxime con las posibles bajas en Francia de Kanté y Pogba.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Conde mor?  Ponedlo por aquí para los que no lo hemos visto


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## Paobas (19 Oct 2022)

13 victorias y 2 empates en lo que va de temporada. Firmamos todos repetir la secuencia lo que queda de temporada. No sé si el Madrid va a acabar la liga invicto como dice el forero Xequimfurma (o algo así), pero bastante ha de torcerse la cosa como para que el Madrid pierda más de 4 o 5 partidos oficiales en todas las competiciones de toda la temporada.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (19 Oct 2022)

Lo de salir Carletonne a disculpar a Rudiger jajajajajajaj brutal. “No le hagas caso, que es que él es así, se pone nervioso”


----------



## filets (19 Oct 2022)

¿Creeis que Roberto Martínez Montoliu convocará a Eden Hazard para el mundial?


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Oct 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> 13 victorias y 2 empates en lo que va de temporada. Firmamos todos repetir la secuencia lo que queda de temporada. No sé si el Madrid va a acabar la liga invicto como dice el forero Xequimfurma (o algo así), pero bastante ha de torcerse la cosa como para que el Madrid pierda más de 4 o 5 partidos oficiales en todas las competiciones de toda la temporada.



lo de perde partidos da igual , lo que cuenta en champions es pasar eliminatorias y ganar el último.


----------



## Gorrión (19 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Modric se estaba quedadno sin fuelle, cosa normal, jugó hace tres días, chumi es un toro, pero hoy me ha gustado mucho con balón, tiene buenos maestros, pases al desmarque.



A mi me gusta mucho, la juega rápido y al primer toque con una mucha precisión, es muy bueno.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

Pues cuidadín con el trabajo posicional que tiene este Madrid en la zona media eh. El paso de calidad y la evolución con respecto a la temporada pasada tela eh.


----------



## qbit (19 Oct 2022)

Campeones de Europa eliminando a los ingleses, de España, invictos, golazos de tacón, liquidando al Farsa, ... pero sólo el 3º mejor equipo de Europa.


----------



## ironpipo (19 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Benzema diciéndole que pare como si fuese un burro jajajjaja



Cosas de niggers 
Puedes sacar a un niga del ghetto pero no puedes sacar al ghetto de un niga.


----------



## Forenski (19 Oct 2022)

Si este partido lo empata el Barsa, excusas Xavi en la rueda de prensa repite como mínimo 30 veces la palabra VAR.


----------



## Chichimango (19 Oct 2022)

Chumi es más regular que Casemiro, rinde siempre a un nivel medio-alto. Case era un poco más perrete, se reservaba para las grandes ocasiones. Dos grandes.


----------



## JimTonic (19 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Lunin parece muy bueno pero no hay que precipitarse. Dejemos que el mejor entrenador de todos los tiempos decida lo que más conviene.



no hemos fichado a xavi aun, sin duda es el mejor con el cesped bien cortado


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> no hemos fichado a xavi aun, sin duda es el mejor con el cesped bien cortado


----------



## Edu.R (19 Oct 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> 13 victorias y 2 empates en lo que va de temporada. Firmamos todos repetir la secuencia lo que queda de temporada. No sé si el Madrid va a acabar la liga invicto como dice el forero Xequimfurma (o algo así), pero bastante ha de torcerse la cosa como para que el Madrid pierda más de 4 o 5 partidos oficiales en todas las competiciones de toda la temporada.



El final de Liga del Real Madrid es bastante jodido. En función de como esté el torneo en ese momento y si llegamos a rondas finales de Champions, ahi puede ser que palmemos bastante.

Si que la diferencia es que somos más que un once: en el banquillo hay 5-6 jugadores que te mantienen el nivel, y eso de cara a la Liga te da mucho. Tienen que faltarte 3-4 titulares para que se empiece a notar. Como digo, al ser una temporada anormal, no podemos lanzar las campanas al vuelo, porque el Mundial puede revertir muchas situaciones.


----------



## Forenski (19 Oct 2022)

Suena Lunin en el mercado de invierno para el Barsa


----------



## Forenski (19 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El final de Liga del Real Madrid es bastante jodido. En función de como esté el torneo en ese momento y si llegamos a rondas finales de Champions, ahi puede ser que palmemos bastante.
> 
> Si que la diferencia es que somos más que un once: en el banquillo hay 5-6 jugadores que te mantienen el nivel, y eso de cara a la Liga te da mucho. Tienen que faltarte 3-4 titulares para que se empiece a notar. Como digo, al ser una temporada anormal, no podemos lanzar las campanas al vuelo, porque el Mundial puede revertir muchas situaciones.




Por eso, se nota que Carleto quiere hacer diferencia ahora, antes del mundial. Esperando si pincha el Barsa con Villareal, Atletic, o en campos como Valencia y Osasuna.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Oct 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Chumi es más regular que Casemiro, rinde siempre a un nivel medio-alto. Case era un poco más perrete, se reservaba para las grandes ocasiones. Dos grandes.



chumi acaba de llegar. si no se parte el alma ahora, tu me diras. yo creo que para comparar el rendimiento de ambos deberiamos darle mas de tiempo. ojala siga asi, desde luego, pero tendra intermitencias, a ver cuanto duran....


----------



## tHE dOG (19 Oct 2022)

Seguro que para variar el Madrid es el 6º favorito en las apuestas para la champions

Y luego plaka plaka plaka a tomar por culo todos y con la cara violeta nos dan la copita humilladisimos


----------



## Edu.R (19 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Suena Lunin en el mercado de invierno para el Barsa



Pues se defiende muy bien en español, la verdad. Ha hecho una entrevista cojonuda ahora en DAZN.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

Ya hemos comentado muchísimas veces en este santísimo foro que Casemiro le costaba entrar y coger el ritmo conforme se iniciaban las temporadas. Y se acrecentaba más esta problemática conforme pasaban los años. El tema está en que tenía una buena recta final de temporada y ahí era clave.


----------



## qbit (19 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Mañana el barsa la caga y ya teneis la liga...



El Villarreal es especialista en cerocerismo. Eso no sería fallo del Farsa.

La temporada pasada, dos empates a cero con el Madrid. A ver esta.


----------



## Chichimango (19 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> chumi acaba de llegar. si no se parte el alma ahora, tu me diras. yo creo que para comparar el rendimiento de ambos deberiamos darle mas de tiempo. ojala siga asi, desde luego, pero tendra intermitencias, a ver cuanto duran....



Sí claro, es solo una impresión que tengo. Hay que darle diez años en el Madrid, o los que sea que estuviese Casemiro, para poder comparar. Pero tiene muy buena pinta.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Oct 2022)

en la rueda de prensa al abuelo le han - no tengo claro cual era la pregunta- comentado por asensio que a pesar de no tener titularidades lleva... dos goles!..... y lo dicen como si fuera algo extraordinario.... dos goles, este era un tres cero que no servia para nada y el otro algo similiar....

la ausenciomania es delirante....


----------



## The Replicant (19 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Partidazo



Es el primo de Xavi?


----------



## qbit (19 Oct 2022)

Yo es que no pienso en Casemiro porque ya no está en el equipo, y no entiendo a qué viene recordarle tanto cuando el equipo funciona sin él.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> en la rueda de prensa al abuelo le han - no tengo claro cual era la pregunta- comentado por asensio que a pesar de no tener titularidades lleva... dos goles!..... y lo dicen como si fuera algo extraordinario.... dos goles, este era un tres cero que no servia para nada y el otro algo similiar....
> 
> la ausenciomania es delirante....



Lo que ocurre es que después le das la oportunidad a Panzard y no da la talla. 

Para mi Asensio tampoco tiene cabida en el 11 titular, pero sí como un revulsivo o un recambio más que notorio.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Oct 2022)

@El Juani , brutales los gif de Xavi


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Partidazo



parece un hibrido atroz de chabi y de abelardo, el ex del barcelona y entrenador del esportin.


----------



## tHE dOG (19 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> en la rueda de prensa al abuelo le han - no tengo claro cual era la pregunta- comentado por asensio que a pesar de no tener titularidades lleva... dos goles!..... y lo dicen como si fuera algo extraordinario.... dos goles, este era un tres cero que no servia para nada y el otro algo similiar....
> 
> la ausenciomania es delirante....



Siempre meten mierda los periodistas para joder al Madrid, apoyan a los traidores, los paquetes, los que les pasan información, el caso es joder al Madrid, esa pregunta es igual que cuando a Mow le preguntaban por Pedro León pero además indignados como si fuera un enemigo del Madrid por no ponerle.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es que después le das la oportunidad a Panzard y no da la talla.
> 
> Para mi Asensio tampoco tiene cabida en el 11 titular, pero sí como un revulsivo o un recambio más que notorio.



para mi es un jugador de rotacion, dependiendo de la situacion, de tercer cambio en adelante, si es que sale. no lo veo en la plantilla mejor que nadie en su posicion, delante de jasard y de mariano, pero es que esos para mi no irian ni convocados.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Es el primo de Xavi?



sí, el listo


----------



## El chepa (19 Oct 2022)

Dos fallecidos por infarto esta noche, uno en Anoeta y el otro en la pista del Unicaja...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Siempre meten mierda los periodistas para joder al Madrid, apoyan a los traidores, los paquetes, los que les pasan información, el caso es joder al Madrid, esa pregunta es igual que cuando a Mow le preguntaban por Pedro León pero además indignados como si fuera un enemigo del Madrid por no ponerle.



totalmente. con varane tras su marcha porque al final entre alaba, militao , nacho y demas han sostenido la defensa la temporada pasada, y este se comio los mocos, si no ibamos a tener dia si dia tambien que si varane y ramos eran insustituibles, que si blablabla....

y el balon de oro odegard que? segun la prensa, desde que se piro del madrid apuntaba al balon de oro que le dieron el otro dia a benzema....
tu lo has dicho, todo lo que sea joder al madrid vale, aunque sea un insulto al sentido comun, pero como la gente no hace mas que repetir como becerros lo que dicen en la tele y en el programa de radio de moda....


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (19 Oct 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Dos fallecidos por infarto esta noche, uno en Anoeta y el otro en la pista del Unicaja...



Para que digan que la liga es aburrida


----------



## filets (19 Oct 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Dos fallecidos por infarto esta noche, uno en Anoeta y el otro en la pista del Unicaja...



Y otro en el campo del Elche


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Y otro en el campo del Elche



Ha muerto el del Elche???


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (19 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ha muerto el del Elche???



El del elche creo que era una vieja y se fue andando.

Pero los otros dos DEP en RIP de camino al hospital.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## filets (19 Oct 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Dos fallecidos por infarto esta noche, uno en Anoeta y el otro en la pista del Unicaja...



Inmunidad de REBAÑO


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Inmunidad de REBAÑO



Juro haber leído inmunidad de RELAÑO.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Dos fallecidos por infarto esta noche, uno en Anoeta y el otro en la pista del Unicaja...



El que ha fallecido en el Martin Carpena esta tarde/noche ha sido Martín Urbano.

*Muere Martín Urbano, uno de los padres del Unicaja, mientras veía el partido en el Carpena*
El exentrenador del equipo malagueño, de 72 años, se sintió indispuesto durante el choque ante el Dijon







José María Martín Urbano, a las puertas del Carpena.

JUANJE FERNÁNDEZ R.
MÁLAGA


El partido del Unicaja ante el Dijon será tristemente recordado como el último salto inicial que José María Martín Urbano. El que fuese uno de los padres del baloncesto malagueño ha fallecido después de sentirse indispuesto durante la disputa del encuentro de la BCL. José María Martín Urbano representa a los entrenadores de la primera etapa de la historia del baloncesto en la capital de la Costa del Sol. Estuvo presente en el origen y creación del Unicaja y vivió esos primeros pasos.





Martín Urbano abraza a uno de sus jugadores.
Martín Urbano estuvo al frente del banquillo en varias etapas y fue ayudante en la primera época dorada del club (88/89) cuando se clasificó por primera vez para Europa (Copa Korac) además de trabajar en la formación de jugadores de cantera que llegaron al primer equipo. Actualmente era columnista de Diario SUR donde seguía impartiendo clases de baloncesto en cada uno de sus artículos.

Por desgracia, Martín Urbano se reunirá en el cielo baloncestístico malagueño con Paco Moreno y Alfonso Queipo de Llano, un tridente que puso los cimientos de lo que hoy es el Unicaja. Hay que recordar que Martín Urbano ha sido todo en el club de Los Guindos, donde estuvo 21 años. Desde entrenador hasta diferentes puestos en su estructura de cantera. En su etapa en la cantera, donde fue director, fue cuando las categorías inferiores recibieron el gran impulso con la captación de jugadores de toda la provincia y Andalucía, y el aumento de equipos.
Desde MARCA, damos el pésame a todos sus familiares y amigos, a la familia del Unicaja y a todo el baloncesto malagueño que echará de menos su figura en el José María Martín Carpena.










Muere Martín Urbano, uno de los padres del Unicaja, mientras veía el partido en el Carpena


El partido del Unicaja ante el Dijon será tristemente recordado como el último salto inicial que José María Martín Urbano. El que fuese uno de los padres del baloncesto malagueño h




www.marca.com


----------



## sintripulacion (19 Oct 2022)

Partidazo descomunal de Rodrigo!!!.
Hoy ha estado como 20 veces mejor que Vinicius, así que más le vale a Vini ir espabilando que se está jugando ir al banquillo en algún partido en los que Anceloti no quiera poner a la tripleta atacante (Vini, Benzema y Rodrigo) y tenga que sentar a uno.
Tengo la sensación que hoy ha tenido que acabar mucho más satisfecho con el juego de Rodrigo que con el de Vini, no solo por las dos asistencias de gol, es que además luchaba mucho más y se compenetraba en el juego de toque rápido mucho mejor con Benzema y con los demás.
Vini ralentizaba demasiado los pases, no los solía dar al primer toque, permitía que se le echasen encima, y se ponía a regatear en algunas zonas que no tenía demasiado sentido y en las que lo ideal era soltarla rápido, creo que al entrenador no le ha debido de gustar demasiado.
Lo que ocurre es que como tiene mucha mano derecha tratando al grupo lógicamente no lo va a decir como el cantamañanas que tiene el Barsa de entrenador, que todos los errores (tanto en ataque como en defensa) se los reprocha públicamente a los jugadores.


----------



## Roedr (19 Oct 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Chumi es más regular que Casemiro, rinde siempre a un nivel medio-alto. Case era un poco más perrete, se reservaba para las grandes ocasiones. Dos grandes.



Vale, pero reconozcamos que Case daba recitales cojonudos en los partidos gordos. A ver si chumino es capaz de hacer lo mismo, que no es fácil.


----------



## Roedr (19 Oct 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Partidazo descomunal de Rodrigo!!!.
> Hoy ha estado como 20 veces mejor que Vinicius, así que más le vale a Vini ir espabilando que se está jugando ir al banquillo en algún partido en los que Anceloti no quiera poner a la tripleta atacante (Vini, Benzema y Rodrigo) y tenga que sentar a uno.
> Tengo la sensación que hoy ha tenido que acabar mucho más satisfecho con el juego de Rodrigo que con el de Vini, no solo por las dos asistencias de gol, es que además luchaba mucho más y se compenetraba en el juego de toque rápido mucho mejor con Benzema y con los demás.
> Vini ralentizaba demasiado los pases, no los solía dar al primer toque, permitía que se le echasen encima, y se ponía a regatear en algunas zonas que no tenía demasiado sentido y en las que lo ideal era soltarla rápido, creo que al entrenador no le ha debido de gustar demasiado.
> Lo que ocurre es que como tiene mucha mano derecha tratando al grupo lógicamente no lo va a decir como el cantamañanas que tiene el Barsa de entrenador, que todos los errores (tanto en ataque como en defensa) se los reprocha públicamente a los jugadores.



Rodrygo va para crack mundial.


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## 11kjuan (20 Oct 2022)

Vengo del futuro para decirles que a Venzema le han caído tres partidos de suspensión por hacer el símbolo del VAR en la celebración del gol.

Ahora mismo estoy con Floper tratando de evitar la suspensión.

Os mantendré informado. Despues me voy de putas con Floper, invita el.


----------



## Chispeante (20 Oct 2022)

Una cosa hay que reconocerle a los mandamases del Madrid. Hace 3 años, y no creo ser el único, pensar en que Valverde, Rodrigo, Militao o Valverde, iban a terminar convertidos en titulares indiscutibles, era altamente improbable. Pero los que saben de esto decidieron aguantar, apostar por ellos y esperar a que el fruto estuviera maduro. Y los 4 han pegado un acelerón desde la pasada temporada de escándalo. Lo mismo se puede decir del tino a la hora de descartar, que si bien yo fui el primero en criticar las ventas de Reguilón, LLorente, Hakimi u Odeegard y lo cierto es que no se les echa de menos. Por no hablar de leyendas como Cristiano, Ramos, Varane o Casemiro. Se ve que hay gente que está haciendo las cosas con mucho sentido, con mucha paciencia y renovando la plantilla de manera ejemplar.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Una cosa hay que reconocerle a los mandamases del Madrid. Hace 3 años, y no creo ser el único, pensar en que Valverde, Rodrigo, Militao o Valverde, iban a terminar convertidos en titulares indiscutibles, era altamente improbable. Pero los que saben de esto decidieron aguantar, apostar por ellos y esperar a que el fruto estuviera maduro. Y los 4 han pegado un acelerón desde la pasada temporada de escándalo. Lo mismo se puede decir del tino a la hora de descartar, que si bien yo fui el primero en criticar las ventas de Reguilón, LLorente, Hakimi u Odeegard y lo cierto es que no se les echa de menos. Por no hablar de leyendas como Cristiano, Ramos, Varane o Casemiro. Se ve que hay gente que está haciendo las cosas con mucho sentido, con mucha paciencia y renovando la plantilla de manera ejemplar.



pero el mejor club es el city que lleva gastados no sabemos cuantos barriles de petroleo en millones de euros para no haber levantado una puta orejona y ni tan siquiera ganar la liga cada año como el psg o el bayern...


----------



## El Juani (20 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> pero el mejor club es el city que lleva gastados no sabemos cuantos barriles de petroleo en millones de euros para no haber levantado una puta orejona y ni tan siquiera ganar la liga cada año como el psg o el bayern...



Y el 2º el Liverpool


----------



## vurvujo (20 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> El que está fatal hoy es Rodrygo, vale que le tuvieron que pitar un penalti en la primera parte pero desde entonces no da una.


----------



## Manero (20 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Pero es ridículo colocar 2º al Liverpool, que ha hecho una temporada simplemente decente y un poco decepcionante.



Discrepo y mucho. La temporada pasada el Liverpool fue finalista de la Champions dandole un baño de juego y ocasiones en la final al campeón, y fue subcampeón de la Premier a sólo 1 punto del City con 92 puntos y una diferencia de goles de +68. En comparación el Madrid ganó la Pacoliga con solo 86 puntos y una diferencia de goles de +49.

Con esas cifras el Liverpool es un merecidisimo 2º mejor club de la temporada pasada.


----------



## tHE dOG (20 Oct 2022)

.


Manero dijo:


> Discrepo y mucho. La temporada pasada el Liverpool fue finalista de la Champions dandole un baño de juego y ocasiones en la final al campeón, y fue subcampeón de la Premier a sólo 1 punto del City con 92 puntos y una diferencia de goles de +68. En comparación el Madrid ganó la Pacoliga con solo 86 puntos y una diferencia de goles de +49.
> 
> Con esas cifras el Liverpool es un merecidisimo 2º mejor club de la temporada pasada.



Jajaja putos cagalufos nunca se cansan de rabiar y decir mentiras que saben que son mentiras


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (20 Oct 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Dos fallecidos por infarto esta noche, uno en Anoeta y el otro en la pista del Unicaja...



Pero que nadie piense que tiene algo que ver con las kakunas.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (20 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Discrepo y mucho. La temporada pasada el Liverpool fue finalista de la Champions dandole un baño de juego y ocasiones en la final al campeón, y fue subcampeón de la Premier a sólo 1 punto del City con 92 puntos y una diferencia de goles de +68. En comparación el Madrid ganó la Pacoliga con solo 86 puntos y una diferencia de goles de +49.
> 
> Con esas cifras el Liverpool es un merecidisimo 2º mejor club de la temporada pasada.



Entonces el Liverpool deberia haber quedado por delante del City


----------



## Th89 (20 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Discrepo y mucho. La temporada pasada el Liverpool fue finalista de la Champions dandole un baño de juego y ocasiones en la final al campeón, y fue subcampeón de la Premier a sólo 1 punto del City con 92 puntos y una diferencia de goles de +68. En comparación el Madrid ganó la Pacoliga con solo 86 puntos y una diferencia de goles de +49.
> 
> Con esas cifras el Liverpool es un merecidisimo 2º mejor club de la temporada pasada.



Estamos de acuerdo, segundón absoluto. El mejor de los losers, como cierto cleb del noreste de España que viste de azulgrana.


----------



## Manero (20 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Entonces el Liverpool deberia haber quedado por delante del City



La Premier se la ganó el City al Liverpool, y una liga de 38 partidos define bien que equipo es el mejor. 

Me gustaría saber en que posición hubiera quedado el Madrid si jugase la Premier, seguramente 3º también como en la gala.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (20 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Discrepo y mucho. La temporada pasada el Liverpool fue finalista de la Champions dandole un baño de juego y ocasiones en la final al campeón, y fue subcampeón de la Premier a sólo 1 punto del City con 92 puntos y una diferencia de goles de +68. En comparación el Madrid ganó la Pacoliga con solo 86 puntos y una diferencia de goles de +49.
> 
> Con esas cifras el Liverpool es un merecidisimo 2º mejor club de la temporada pasada.



Yo que te he ido a hacer una visita para darte las gracias por bendecirnos al Chuminín y te encuentro aquí. De nada.


----------



## Manero (20 Oct 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Yo que te he ido a hacer una visita para darte las gracias por bendecirnos al Chuminín y te encuentro aquí. De nada.



No había visto tu mensaje allí, pero me resulta curioso que destaques tanto al Chumino cuando Valverde y Rodrygo están brillando más y siendo más decisivos que él.

El Chumino claro que no es un tuercebotas pero sigo sin verle nada especial aparte de su físico. Tengo ganas de verlo en el Mundial jugando contra los mejores centrocampistas del mundo para valorarlo mejor, porque por un pase adelantado que ha acabado en asistencia de Rodrygo contra el colista de la Pacoliga tampoco lo vamos a encumbrar digo yo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> El Chumino claro que no es un tuercebotas pero sigo sin verle nada especial aparte de su físico. Tengo ganas de verlo en el Mundial jugando contra los mejores centrocampistas del mundo para valorarlo mejor, porque por un pase adelantado que ha acabado en asistencia de Rodrygo contra el colista de la Pacoliga tampoco lo vamos a encumbrar digo yo.



Hoy Tchumino ha tenido como 20 minutos (o los que hayan sido, no me acuerdo exactamente) más que interesantes jugando de interior con Kroos por detrás, hasta que han cambiado a Kroos. Presionaba más arriba y me ha gustado mucho más que cuando juega de pivote. Vale que era el Elche pero se los ha comido con patatas, en dos zancadas ya estaba peleando el balón.

Es una sospecha mía, pero a Ancelotti creo que el cuerpo le pide poner a Kroos de Pirlo y cambiar a los interiores (Valverde, Modric, Tchumino y Camavinga) según el partido. Por eso tampoco pudo muy mala cara cuando se fue Casemiro con la liga empezada, pensaba poner a Kroos ahí de todas maneras e ir tirando con el resto de interiores. Y Kroos la verdad es que está respondiendo bastante bien.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Oct 2022)

Menudo equipo tiene el Madrid este año,si llegan en este estado de forma a Febrero no deberian adoptar el papel de tapado frente a nadie,ni contra el City,al que pueden tratar perfectamente de tu a tu…

joder,si hasta Benzema me ha parecido que jugaba bien hoy


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2022)

Casemiro se ha salido en el último partido del United. Tiene a toda la afición entusiasmada con su juego y con su actitud.

Llevo un tiempo siguiéndolo un poco más de lo que suelo seguir a los ex- porque hace una semana me chocó leer un artículo en El Confidencial lanzando mierda sobre él en un momento en el que mis noticias me decían que en Inglaterra se estaba empezando a adaptar y a adoptar un rol dominante en el equipo tras un comienzo muuuuy lento.

Pero no, lo que era mierda era el artículo, que tocaba de oído y refiriéndose a noticias muy atrasadas de los primeros momentos en que jugaba realmente poco.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (20 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Menudo equipo tiene el Madrid este año,si llegan en este estado de forma a Febrero no deberian adoptar el papel de tapado frente a nadie,ni contra el City,al que pueden tratar perfectamente de tu a tu…
> 
> joder,si hasta Benzema me ha parecido que jugaba bien hoy



Es que Benzema se la ha sacado hoy. No debería ir al mundial. Hacer como Kross y Modric tampoco. No debería ir ninguno y arrasar al city y a su Puta madre en Champions. Y a poder ser en la final con un 3-0 y pasarle la polla a chiqui beguiristain y al meacolonias por los morros. 
y entonces ya que llegue el meteorito y que reviente todo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> La Premier se la ganó el City al Liverpool, y una liga de 38 partidos define bien que equipo es el mejor.
> 
> Me gustaría saber en que posición hubiera quedado el Madrid si jugase la Premier, seguramente 3º también como en la gala.




Yo solo veo al Barcelona jugando la premier el año pasado y ganandola.


----------



## Dr.Muller (20 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Discrepo y mucho. La temporada pasada el Liverpool fue finalista de la Champions dandole un baño de juego y ocasiones en la final al campeón, y fue subcampeón de la Premier a sólo 1 punto del City con 92 puntos y una diferencia de goles de +68. En comparación el Madrid ganó la Pacoliga con solo 86 puntos y una diferencia de goles de +49.
> 
> Con esas cifras el Liverpool es un merecidisimo 2º mejor club de la temporada pasada.



Te ha gustado Rodrigo goes?

carlettin y Benzema se han dado cuenta de que si lo pones por el centro entre líneas te la pone en el área pequeña y solo hay que empujarla

si estuviera en el barsa hubiera pillado la copa esa color dorado antes de ayer


----------



## Dr.Muller (20 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> No había visto tu mensaje allí, pero me resulta curioso que destaques tanto al Chumino cuando Valverde y Rodrygo están brillando más y siendo más decisivos que él.
> 
> El Chumino claro que no es un tuercebotas pero sigo sin verle nada especial aparte de su físico. Tengo ganas de verlo en el Mundial jugando contra los mejores centrocampistas del mundo para valorarlo mejor, porque por un pase adelantado que ha acabado en asistencia de Rodrygo contra el colista de la Pacoliga tampoco lo vamos a encumbrar digo yo.



Te vas a hartar de ver al chumino
y al búsquets también macho


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (20 Oct 2022)

Lunin,crack. 
Benzema de mis amores!
Asensio….Guapo!!!


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Yo es que no pienso en Casemiro porque ya no está en el equipo, y no entiendo a qué viene recordarle tanto cuando el equipo funciona sin él.



Claro, claro... Hay que olvidar el pasado. Hay que olvidar a los que nos dejaron.

No hay que recordar a Casemiro, ni a CR7, ni a Casillas, ni a Raúl, ni a Zidane, ni a Mijatovic, ni a Hugo, ni a DoStefano, ni a Puskas...

Tampoco hay que recordar lascopas de Europa de ppios. de 2000, ni la del 98, ni las de los 60 y 50.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2022)

Menudas pájaras en la cabeza que les meten a los deportistas estos ricos.

Benzema que no ha madrugado en su vida con su "balón de oro del pueblo".

Eto'o: "corro como un negro para vivir como un blanco", por entonces tenía 15 millones de euros de sueldo anuales, hoy no le paga la pensión de 400 euros a su hija.

La falta de cultura, más el dinero, más tener subnormales a tu lado debe dar estos resultados.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> *Superliga*



Vamos a darle la vuelta al tema. Reconozco que no tengo NPI de nada, en general, ni de matemáticas, en particular.

Si para los superligueros la Superliga sería tan maravillosa (*partidazos europeos todas las semanas y un dineral en ingresos*)

¿Por qué creéis que ingleses, alemanes y franceses no lo creen así?

¿Qué es lo que no les convence?

¿Ha sido un problema de comunicación? 

¿No caló, allende los Pirineos, la fantástica presentación de FloPer en el Chiringuito con Roncero, Alfredo Duro y Pedrerol?


----------



## ironpipo (20 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Es que Benzema se la ha sacado hoy. No debería ir al mundial. Hacer como Kross y Modric tampoco. No debería ir ninguno y arrasar al city y a su Puta madre en Champions. Y a poder ser en la final con un 3-0 y pasarle la polla a chiqui beguiristain y al meacolonias por los morros.
> y entonces ya que llegue el meteorito y que reviente todo



Difícilmente el chorreo de las remontadas del año pasado se Podra repetir en la historia de la champions, lo que habría que hacer este año es ganar todos los partidos igual que ayer, que te anulen 3 goles y seas capaz de meter otros 3,pero ya viendo lo del tercer lugar y la preferencia de la uefa por los ingleses, dudo que nos dejen repetir otra gesta epica.


----------



## Dr.Muller (20 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudas pájaras en la cabeza que les meten a los deportistas estos ricos.
> 
> Benzema que no ha madrugado en su vida con su "balón de oro del pueblo".
> 
> ...



Sabio comentario del capitan cobaya, de lo mejor de sus intervenciones


----------



## Dr.Muller (20 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Vamos a darle la vuelta al tema. Reconozco que no tengo NPI de nada, en general, ni de matemáticas, en particular.
> 
> Si para los superligueros la Superliga sería tan maravillosa (*partidazos europeos todas las semanas y un dineral en ingresos*)
> 
> ...



Pues eso
era una empresa española la gestora
digamos que floren tuvo la visión y ahora la uefa tiene que copiarla por que es el final de todo. Urge y es necesario que los grandes se enfrenten entre ellos.

estaba en juego la supervivencia del fútbol, los clubes estaban de acuerdo por que los ingresos que ELLOS generaban se revertían y no se los quedaba la UEFA, era lo lógico, de ahí que el barsa estuviera de acuerdo, hubiera solucionado su problema económico.
El no hacer la superliga hace que los equipos que no sean de petrodólares y fondos de inversión nunca tendrían capacidad para fichar cracks y quedarían por debajo de esos.

Florentino lo supo y hace años que empezó a fichar cracks jóvenes, lo que es un negocio de riesgo, el lo vio venir, el tiempo le dio la razón.
Se equivocó al no poner la idea y la sede en Inglaterra, eso seguro.

todo ha sido por que la idea nace de forma paralela a la uefa y los equipos que en principio estaban de acuerdo se RAJAN y traicionan la idea.
por si a alguien le cabe duda de que a los españoles NO NOS QUIEREN EN EUROPA.

pongo la foto del año por enésima vez para que me deis un zank


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Oct 2022)

Se habla mucho de que el año pasado no dominamos no sé qué y ganamos porque Courtois paró no sé cuánto y los otros equipos jugaron muy bien.

En realidad el único partido malo fue la ida contra el PSG, y ya después de eso es un sostenerla y no enmendarla. Nadie dice que en la vuelta contra el Chelsea nos cascan 3 goles las 3 primeras veces que llegan. O los 2 en la ida contra el City y otro que nos marcan porque el árbitro hace un amago de pitar una falta y se arrepiente cuando ya se había parado el equipo porque se estaba llevando el pito a la boca. O el gol que nos anulan en la final. Todo suerte.

Ni siquiera he escuchado a nadie decir que ningún equipazo de estos que nos venden tuvo huevos a eliminar a un top 5 de favoritos, y nosotros nos cargamos a 4. Pero fue por suerte.

Que el Liverpool llegara a la final eliminando a Inter-Benfica-Villarreal no es suerte. Eso solo cuando nos tocan a nosotros. O el Sporting-Atletico pasandolas putas contra el Atlético que hizo el City. Eso es ser el mejor equipo del año.


----------



## Dr.Muller (20 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Se habla mucho de que el año pasado no dominamos no sé qué y ganamos porque Courtois paró no sé cuánto y los otros equipos jugaron muy bien.
> 
> En realidad el único partido malo fue la ida contra el PSG, y ya después de eso es un sostenerla y no enmendarla. Nadie dice que en la vuelta contra el Chelsea nos cascan 3 goles las 3 primeras veces que llegan. O los 2 en la ida contra el City y otro que nos marcan porque el árbitro hace un amago de pitar una falta y se arrepiente cuando ya se había parado el equipo porque se estaba llevando el pito a la boca. O el gol que nos anulan en la final. Todo suerte.
> 
> ...



Totalmente…


----------



## Edu.R (20 Oct 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Difícilmente el chorreo de las remontadas del año pasado se Podra repetir en la historia de la champions, lo que habría que hacer este año es ganar todos los partidos igual que ayer, que te anulen 3 goles y seas capaz de meter otros 3,pero ya viendo lo del tercer lugar y la preferencia de la uefa por los ingleses, dudo que nos dejen repetir otra gesta epica.



Lo del año pasado no se va a repetir nunca. Alguna eliminatoria si, eso pasará. Pero 3 remontadas épicas seguidas en el Bernabeu ante equipos que se presuponian favoritos es algo que te pasa una vez en la vida. La 14° hay que contársela a los hijos, a los nietos y darle el mito que se merece.

Con el tiempo será difícil mantener el "contexto" en su sitio, pero las imágenes ahi quedan. 

Lo que hay que hacer es ser dominantes en España, dejar a los rivales como rémoras, y en Europa intentarlo siempre, sabiendo que hay un % que no controlas, que es aleatorio y que más de una vez no te va a favorecer.


----------



## Dr.Muller (20 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo del año pasado no se va a repetir nunca. Alguna eliminatoria si, eso pasará. Pero 3 remontadas épicas seguidas en el Bernabeu ante equipos que se presuponian favoritos es algo que te pasa una vez en la vida. La 14° hay que contársela a los hijos, a los nietos y darle el mito que se merece.
> 
> Con el tiempo será difícil mantener el "contexto" en su sitio, pero las imágenes ahi quedan.
> 
> Lo que hay que hacer es ser dominantes en España, dejar a los rivales como rémoras, y en Europa intentarlo siempre, sabiendo que hay un % que no controlas, que es aleatorio y que más de una vez no te va a favorecer.



Por mucho que le joda a @Manero el único equipo de España que puede competir con los tiburones es el madrid


----------



## El chepa (20 Oct 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Difícilmente el chorreo de las remontadas del año pasado se Podra repetir en la historia de la champions, lo que habría que hacer este año es ganar todos los partidos igual que ayer, que te anulen 3 goles y seas capaz de meter otros 3,pero ya viendo lo del tercer lugar y la preferencia de la uefa por los ingleses, dudo que nos dejen repetir otra gesta epica.



Podría ser, pero el tema arbitral en Champions en los últimos años me parece de lo menos corrupto de esa organización criminal. Ya nos pudieron tumbar en algunas acciones al límite el año pasado y no lo hicieron, si acaso recuerdo el gol anulado de la final, pero entra dentro de una polémica medio normal. Creo que las ratas irán saltando del barco según se vaya asumiendo que la Superliga está cada vez más cerca, y en este caso creo que los árbitros no quieren quedarse fuera. 
La carrera de árbitro puede ser muy larga con muchos puestos a cubrir en el VAR para los que no hace falta correr, no como hasta ahora que a los Iturraldes de la vida al retirarse solo les queda hacer el indio en Radio Marca por unos cacahuetes.


----------



## mirym94 (20 Oct 2022)

La nueva generación no jodais con tanta moronegrada me da vergüenza ajena.real congo parece


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Por mucho que le joda a @Manero el único equipo de España que puede competir con los tiburones es el madrid



Más que nada porque los otros tienen querencia a jugar los jueves. Y ahí se los va a follar el Sturm.


----------



## feps (20 Oct 2022)

Xavi tiene razón: el Madrid juega como quiere el Barcelona pero no puede.


----------



## xilebo (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## filets (20 Oct 2022)

El resultado de ayer es engañoso
Se jugo a lo que quiso el Elche


----------



## feps (20 Oct 2022)

Se habla mucho de Pintus con todo merecimiento, pero qué poco se habla del magnífico Luis Llopis.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Oct 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Podría ser, pero el tema arbitral en Champions en los últimos años me parece de lo menos corrupto de esa organización criminal. Ya nos pudieron tumbar en algunas acciones al límite el año pasado y no lo hicieron, si acaso recuerdo el gol anulado de la final, pero entra dentro de una polémica medio normal. Creo que las ratas irán saltando del barco según se vaya asumiendo que la Superliga está cada vez más cerca, y en este caso creo que los árbitros no quieren quedarse fuera.
> La carrera de árbitro puede ser muy larga con muchos puestos a cubrir en el VAR para los que no hace falta correr, no como hasta ahora que a los Iturraldes de la vida al retirarse solo les queda hacer el indio en Radio Marca por unos cacahuetes.



Yo a los árbitros de la UEFA, desde que no están los mafiosos, los veo 100% honestos. No he visto nada raro nunca, solo malos arbitrajes (Como el de Aytekin). Y desde que hay VAR no recuerdo nada escandaloso. Son demasiados ojos mirando y a la UEFA no le interesa quedar como corrupta.

Ceferin nos odia y el año pasado nos podían haber jodido, y no pasó nada. Nos pitaron penalties a favor, en contra y todo lo que era. Yo en Europa actualmente me creo a los árbitros. Que algún día la jugada 'rara' te jode, pues si. Pasará. Y al revés.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues se defiende muy bien en español, la verdad. Ha hecho una entrevista cojonuda ahora en DAZN.



Lleva años en ESpaña, claro que se defiende bien, en Oviedo tienen un excelente recuerdo del chaval. Chumino lleva poco y habla ya bastante bien.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo a los árbitros de la UEFA, desde que no están los mafiosos, los veo 100% honestos. No he visto nada raro nunca, solo malos arbitrajes (Como el de Aytekin). Y desde que hay VAR no recuerdo nada escandaloso. Son demasiados ojos mirando y a la UEFA no le interesa quedar como corrupta.
> 
> Ceferin nos odia y el año pasado nos podían haber jodido, y no pasó nada. Nos pitaron penalties a favor, en contra y todo lo que era. Yo en Europa actualmente me creo a los árbitros. Que algún día la jugada 'rara' te jode, pues si. Pasará. Y al revés.



ES que lo de ESpaña no es normal, y me gusta que en general dejan jugar más, los futbolistas son muy teatreros.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Casemiro se ha salido en el último partido del United. Tiene a toda la afición entusiasmada con su juego y con su actitud.
> 
> Llevo siguiéndolo un poco más de lo que suelo seguir a los ex- porque hace una semana me chocó leer un artículo en El Confidencial lanzando mierda sobre él en un momento en el que mis noticias me decían que en Inglaterra se estaba empezando a adaptar y a adoptar un rol dominante en el equipo tras un comienzo muuuuy lento.
> 
> Pero no, lo que era mierda era el artículo, que tocaba de oído y refiriéndose a noticias muy atrasadas de los primeros momentos en que jugaba realmente poco.



Me alegro por el, es un gran jugador y aun le queda cuerda, lo que no tenga de físico lo tiene de conocimiento y experiencia. para el Madrid ha sido una jugad redonda, me alegrar que le vaya bien en Manchester, para finalizar bien esa gran carrera, queda mucho, pero no creo que esté acabado ni mucho menos, aún puede hacer buenos partidos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Se habla mucho de que el año pasado no dominamos no sé qué y ganamos porque Courtois paró no sé cuánto y los otros equipos jugaron muy bien.
> 
> En realidad el único partido malo fue la ida contra el PSG, y ya después de eso es un sostenerla y no enmendarla. Nadie dice que en la vuelta contra el Chelsea nos cascan 3 goles las 3 primeras veces que llegan. O los 2 en la ida contra el City y otro que nos marcan porque el árbitro hace un amago de pitar una falta y se arrepiente cuando ya se había parado el equipo porque se estaba llevando el pito a la boca. O el gol que nos anulan en la final. Todo suerte.
> 
> ...



ESo ha sido siempre, y será, pero como aficionado al Madrid me la suda, estoy disfrutando de ver 8 champiñones en color.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Una cosa hay que reconocerle a los mandamases del Madrid. Hace 3 años, y no creo ser el único, pensar en que Valverde, Rodrigo, Militao o Valverde, iban a terminar convertidos en titulares indiscutibles, era altamente improbable. Pero los que saben de esto decidieron aguantar, apostar por ellos y esperar a que el fruto estuviera maduro. Y los 4 han pegado un acelerón desde la pasada temporada de escándalo. Lo mismo se puede decir del tino a la hora de descartar, que si bien yo fui el primero en criticar las ventas de Reguilón, LLorente, Hakimi u Odeegard y lo cierto es que no se les echa de menos. Por no hablar de leyendas como Cristiano, Ramos, Varane o Casemiro. Se ve que hay gente que está haciendo las cosas con mucho sentido, con mucha paciencia y renovando la plantilla de manera ejemplar.



Ventas que no hya más remedio que hacer, a no ser que quieras arruinarte como el Palancas, Hakimi podría estar jugando sin problemas ahora, pero hay que vender poqrue la economía si importa, no como creen los cretinos de los palanqueros.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Una cosa hay que reconocerle a los mandamases del Madrid. Hace 3 años, y no creo ser el único, pensar en que Valverde, Rodrigo, Militao o Valverde, iban a terminar convertidos en titulares indiscutibles, era altamente improbable. Pero los que saben de esto decidieron aguantar, apostar por ellos y esperar a que el fruto estuviera maduro. Y los 4 han pegado un acelerón desde la pasada temporada de escándalo. Lo mismo se puede decir del tino a la hora de descartar, que si bien yo fui el primero en criticar las ventas de Reguilón, LLorente, Hakimi u Odeegard y lo cierto es que no se les echa de menos. Por no hablar de leyendas como Cristiano, Ramos, Varane o Casemiro. Se ve que hay gente que está haciendo las cosas con mucho sentido, con mucha paciencia y renovando la plantilla de manera ejemplar.



De militato, en youtube ya hace un tiempo, cuando lo ficharon, uno decía que conocía gente de POrtugal del mundillo, y aseguraban que Militao sería buenísimo, le decian que serí amejor que Pepe, que tuvieran confianza. Con Chumino, aquí como nuestros periolistos no se molestan en nada diciendo que era un inútil, un negro que corre, nada más. EN youtube ONrubia, que se traga todo el fútbol francés, vive allí, decía que después de negrapé, el mejor que se podía fichar de Francia era Chumino, que no se arrepentería el Madrid del pedazo jugador, además, de fama de profesional y muy serio en su carrera deportiva. Esto lo están cuidando mucho a la hora de fichar, que sea gente responsable, con un buen entorno,m es fundamental para que el vestuario no sea un desmadre.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Oct 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> La nueva generación no jodais con tanta moronegrada me da vergüenza ajena.real congo parece



Si dice lo de moro por musulman, pues no se que decirle, los brasileños suelen ser católicos, Chumino no se su religión, pero Camavinga es Cristiano.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> en la rueda de prensa al abuelo le han - no tengo claro cual era la pregunta- comentado por asensio que a pesar de no tener titularidades lleva... dos goles!..... y lo dicen como si fuera algo extraordinario.... dos goles, este era un tres cero que no servia para nada y el otro algo similiar....
> 
> la ausenciomania es delirante....



Creo qeu se equivoca, no es ausencio mania, es preguntas chorras para dar la nota y para ver si sale un titular. Pero si una ve las ruedasd e prensa previas y rara vez preguntan de fútbol, real madrid tv y poco mas, no pregunta del partido. Buscan continuamente laa polémica, lo que ocurre es que ZIdane los toreaba y Carletto no es que los toree, es que les da dos pases seguidos, dos manoletinas y el estoque si hace falta. Tiene muchas tablas y conoce el entorno ya de antes.


----------



## seven up (20 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Pues eso
> era una empresa española la gestora
> digamos que floren tuvo la visión y ahora la uefa tiene que copiarla por que es el final de todo. Urge y es necesario que los grandes se enfrenten entre ellos.
> 
> ...



Ese es el guiño de Ceferin a Al Khelaifi pero fijo que hay otro igual de Infantino al Emir de Qatar que no sale en las fotos. Mayor corrupción que celebrar un mundial en Qatar en el mes de Noviembre/Diciembre paralizando las competiciones futboleras más importantes y más rentables del mundo tiene que ser a base de pasta y mucha, introducida ilegalmente en los bolsillos de todos estos corruptos.
Está claro que los que se meten a esto es que son todos unos golfos, unos sinvergüenzas y unos aprovechados. Personajillos como Tebas, Rubiales, Infantino, Ceferin, Villar o Havelange y todos los que les rodean solo tienen cabida en el futbol, el deporte más seguido del mundo y al mismo tiempo el peor aprovechado y el más corrupto. Que los que ponen y arriesgan el dinero para mantener el cotarro, los clubs, tengan que compartir los derechos sobre los jugadores, su imagen y los beneficios con entes que no les aportan absolutamente nada, tiene su aquel. Esto en cualquier otro deporte profesionalizado o en cualquier multinacional no tiene la más mínima cabida, no me imagino al amigo Gates o a Bezos o a Musk prestar gratuitamente a sus trabajadores y directivos más sobresalientes a la ONU durante un periodo de 60 días cada año, cuando les salga de los cojones a los de la ONU.


----------



## Th89 (20 Oct 2022)

Que Ceferino acabará entre rejas es algo de lo que no tengo la mínima duda.

Si lo del Mundial de Rusia fue un escándalo que se llevó por delante a Blatter y Platini, al lado de lo de Qatar, es un juego de niños.


----------



## mirym94 (20 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si dice lo de moro por musulman, pues no se que decirle, los brasileños suelen ser católicos, Chumino no se su religión, pero Camavinga es Cristiano.



Bueno brasileños son otra cosa yo diría parecido a los portugueses


----------



## seven up (20 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Casemiro se ha salido en el último partido del United. Tiene a toda la afición entusiasmada con su juego y con su actitud.
> 
> Llevo siguiéndolo un poco más de lo que suelo seguir a los ex- porque hace una semana me chocó leer un artículo en El Confidencial lanzando mierda sobre él en un momento en el que mis noticias me decían que en Inglaterra se estaba empezando a adaptar y a adoptar un rol dominante en el equipo tras un comienzo muuuuy lento.
> 
> Pero no, lo que era mierda era el artículo, que tocaba de oído y refiriéndose a noticias muy atrasadas de los primeros momentos en que jugaba realmente poco.



Los del Confidencial se pensaban que Case era lo mismo que su amigo Canelita y que podían extrapolar la situación. Por Case, los ingleses que me imagino no son tontos, pagaron 72 millones de euros. Canelita, alias "la oferta ha caducado", llegó al PSG gratis. Pero bueno, del El Confidencial no me extraña nada, debe ser el medio más antimadridista-antiflorentinista de todos y deben de vivir a base clicks en polémicas estériles. Fijo que el artículo era gratuito y no de pago.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Pues eso era una empresa española la gestora digamos que floren tuvo la visión y ahora la uefa tiene que copiarla por que es el final de todo. Urge y es necesario que los grandes se enfrenten entre ellos.
> 
> estaba en juego la supervivencia del fútbol, los clubes estaban de acuerdo por que los ingresos que ELLOS generaban se revertían y no se los quedaba la UEFA, era lo lógico, de ahí que el barsa estuviera de acuerdo, hubiera solucionado su problema económico.
> El no hacer la superliga hace que los equipos que no sean de petrodólares y fondos de inversión nunca tendrían capacidad para fichar cracks y quedarían por debajo de esos.
> ...



Discrepo. La Copa de Europa ha sido y es la puta caña con el antigüo y actual formato... *cuya esencia son las eliminatorias*.

El "problema" es que hay "pocas" eliminatorias:
8 partidos en 1/8 de final
4 partidos en 1/4 de final
2 partidos en 1/2 de final
1 partido en la final

*15 partidos cañeros en los que se pueden colar equipos "sin lustre"... Y las TVs, los propietarios del los clubes y los superligueros quieren que todas las semanas se juegue un PSG - RM o un Bayern - City.

Pregunto: ¿se puede ser más clasista, supremacista, antideportivo (TVs y clubes)... infantil y ñoño (superligueros)?*

Ese enfoque destroza la competición y resta interés a los partidazos. Ya hice el símil hace unas semanas: recuerda a los niños que dicen que sería fantastico que fuera Navidad todo el año... o que fuera su cumpleaños todos los días.

No puede ser:
- La esencia de la Copa de Europa son las eliminatorias. 
- Convertirla la Copa de Europa en una liga es matarla.

No digo que el modelo actual sea perfecto pero mantiene un equilibrio entre liga y eliminatorias. Todo lo que sea incrementar la ponderación de liga es joder la Copa de Europa.

Una alternativa para incrementar las eliminatorias/partidos cañeros es implementar 1/16 de final y pulirse los grupos:

16 partidos en 1/16 de final
8 partidos en 1/8 de final
4 partidos en 1/4 de final
2 partidos en 1/2 de final
1 partido en la final

31 partidos cañeros/a vida o muerte, que es lo que mola.

Los 8 grupos de 4 equipos generan 48 partidos, de los cuales 15 partidos (estimación por corazonada) son intrascendentes por lo que tendríamos lo comido por lo servido.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Vamos a darle la vuelta al tema. Reconozco que no tengo NPI de nada, en general, ni de matemáticas, en particular.
> 
> Si para los superligueros la Superliga sería tan maravillosa (*partidazos europeos todas las semanas y un dineral en ingresos*)
> 
> ...



La difernecia entre la Superliga y la nueva Champions es mucho menor de lo que parece, hay mas de propaganda que otra cosa.


----------



## JimTonic (20 Oct 2022)

jojojo al tebas le han jodido bien con la nueva ley, parece que el madrid puede negociar con quien quiera los derechos televisivos y no pueden decir nada de la superliga


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Oct 2022)

Muy bonito gesto del Elche.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Qué poco me gustan estas gili-celebraciones...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La difernecia entre la Superliga y la nueva Champions es mucho menor de lo que parece, hay mas de propaganda que otra cosa.



La gran diferencia es esta:

_Doce equipos fueron anunciados como los equipos fundadores, con tres más por añadirse antes de la temporada inaugural. Estos incluyen a los Seis Grandes de la Premier League, a los tres equipos españoles de LaLiga con más campeonatos y a los tres conjuntos italianos con más títulos de la Serie A. *La organización de la competición será gobernada por estos quince miembros fundadores, que además tendrán derecho permanente a jugar en todas sus ediciones.*_

Es decir, una puta mierda.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> La gran diferencia es esta:
> 
> _Doce equipos fueron anunciados como los equipos fundadores, con tres más por añadirse antes de la temporada inaugural. Estos incluyen a los Seis Grandes de la Premier League, a los tres equipos españoles de LaLiga con más campeonatos y a los tres conjuntos italianos con más títulos de la Serie A. *La organización de la competición será gobernada por estos quince miembros fundadores, que además tendrán derecho permanente a jugar en todas sus ediciones.*_
> 
> Es decir, una puta mierda.



Eso ni siquiera está decidido.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Eso ni siquiera está decidido.



Coño es lo que quisieron colar... y lo que motivó la reacción de los seguidores ingleses... putos hooligans pero que tienen dignidad.

Una competición cerrada es una mierda. Es mierda yanqui. 

En Europa nos gusta pensar que el equipo de nuestro barrio pueda llegar a ganar la Copa de Europa si se gana en el campo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Coño es lo que quisieron colar... y lo que motivó la reacción de los seguidores ingleses... putos hooligans pero que tienen dignidad.
> 
> Una competición cerrada es una mierda. Es mierda yanqui.
> 
> En Europa nos gusta pensar que el equipo de nuestro barrio pueda llegar a ganar la Copa de Europa si se gana en el campo.



Son gilipolleces igual.

En la NFL los 32 equipos pueden ser campeones, en España solo 2 o 3. Es una puta mierda lo de aquí.

EN las cuotas de ganador el ultimo de la NFL es mas favorito a ser campeon que el 4º de la liga española


----------



## El Juani (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## Th89 (20 Oct 2022)

Se montó la que se montó en guirilandia porque les vendieron que su Premier se iba a la puta con la Superliga. Y para su ego no hay nada mejor que su liga, ya lo vemos cada vez que sus equipos palman en Champions.

Ya se ha visto con la plandemia, repetir una mentira mil veces se convierte en verdad, y la borregada hace lo que le dicen que haga.

Flopper y esa presentación ridícula en el Chiringuito de la competición les ayudó, por supuesto. Pocas cosas más lamentables he visto en mi vida.


----------



## Dr.Muller (20 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Coño es lo que quisieron colar... y lo que motivó la reacción de los seguidores ingleses... putos hooligans pero que tienen dignidad.
> 
> Una competición cerrada es una mierda. Es mierda yanqui.
> 
> En Europa nos gusta pensar que el equipo de nuestro barrio pueda llegar a ganar la Copa de Europa si se gana en el campo.



esos hooligans que dices fueron pagados para montar un follon
y no eran más de 20


----------



## seven up (20 Oct 2022)

Extraido de twitter:


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Oct 2022)

Ojo...









Xavi, nominado a mejor entrenador del año


Globe Soccer ha anunciado este jueves la lista de nominados para elegir a los mejores del año 2022 en todas sus categorías. El Barça vuelve a estar muy presente, con




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> La gran diferencia es esta:
> 
> _Doce equipos fueron anunciados como los equipos fundadores, con tres más por añadirse antes de la temporada inaugural. Estos incluyen a los Seis Grandes de la Premier League, a los tres equipos españoles de LaLiga con más campeonatos y a los tres conjuntos italianos con más títulos de la Serie A. *La organización de la competición será gobernada por estos quince miembros fundadores, que además tendrán derecho permanente a jugar en todas sus ediciones.*_
> 
> Es decir, una puta mierda.



Pues como la Euroliga de baloncesto.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ojo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silluzollope (20 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Discrepo y mucho. La temporada pasada el Liverpool fue finalista de la Champions dandole un baño de juego y ocasiones en la final al campeón, y fue subcampeón de la Premier a sólo 1 punto del City con 92 puntos y una diferencia de goles de +68. En comparación el Madrid ganó la Pacoliga con solo 86 puntos y una diferencia de goles de +49.
> 
> Con esas cifras el Liverpool es un merecidisimo 2º mejor club de la temporada pasada.



Es cierto, se nos olvidaba que en el fútbol gana el que juega mejor y no el que mete mas goles. Jugar bien y perder una final de champions y una liga es mucho más que ganar ambos torneos.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Discrepo y mucho. La temporada pasada el Liverpool fue finalista de la Champions dandole un baño de juego y ocasiones en la final al campeón, y fue subcampeón de la Premier a sólo 1 punto del City con 92 puntos y una diferencia de goles de +68. En comparación el Madrid ganó la Pacoliga con solo 86 puntos y una diferencia de goles de +49.
> 
> Con esas cifras el Liverpool es un merecidisimo 2º mejor club de la temporada pasada.



Baño de juego!!!!    Cuando os sale de la polla lo que cuentan son los goles, cuando no, lo que cuentan son las ocasiones, Pedri es líder en preasistencias... Que os inventéis relatos y películas está bien, pero no pidáis encima que nos las traguemos, coño. Venga a Canaletas a seguir levantando "trofeos morales".


----------



## JimTonic (20 Oct 2022)

yo si fuera el elche hubiera dicho que por favor le colocaran los tres puntos a ellos que el madrid les haya metido 3 goles y les hayan anulado otros 3 no significa necesariamente que hayan sido superiores


----------



## Dave Bowman (20 Oct 2022)

Es que me parece que aqui confundís lo de meter más goles con lo de jugar bien. Son cosas diferentes, aunque os duela.

Pero q vais a decir vosotros? si hasta en tiempos de Mourinho hablabais de lo guay q era jugar al contragolpe con una plantilla millonaria. O lo de poner a Penaldo por encima de Messi.

No me digais que os estabais creyendo mejor equipo que el City o el Liverpool, por favor


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Es que me parece que aqui confundís lo de meter más goles con lo de jugar bien. Son cosas diferentes, aunque os duela.
> 
> Pero q vais a decir vosotros? si hasta en tiempos de Mourinho hablabais de lo guay q era jugar al contragolpe con una plantilla millonaria. O lo de poner a Penaldo por encima de Messi.
> 
> No me digais que os estabais creyendo mejor equipo que el City o el Liverpool, por favor



Claro claro, jugar bien esta pefectamente definido según usted, pues lo tiene sencillo, explíquelo ¿Qué es jugar bien en un deporte cuyo objetivo es ganar?
De grandes jugadores no se puede decir que tal o cual es mejor, es de las mayhores idioteces del mundo, por la sencilla razón que no se han visto a muchos jugadores, pero el más completo creo que los que lo vieron jugar y luego a otros grandes incluyendo Messi, lo tienen claro, un tal Alfredo Di stéfano, un jugador que si hacía falta defendía, sacaba un balón de la línea de gol o ayudaba a los centrales, además de regatear, meter goles, dar asistencias, etc.
Seguid adorando al enano, el mismo que os ha ayudado para arruinar un equipo, se os meo en la boca, se fue con un burofax pero no pudo porque no había pasta para pagarle, en cima perdiendo la oportunidad de los 300 millones de sueldo y venta.
Pero pensándolo bien, es mejor gente como usted de aficionado del BArcelona, ayuda muchísimo a que sean lo de siempre, un equipo en Europa ramplón para cuatro recopas y poco más. Ah, y celebrar el 0-4 y el 6-1 al PSG, me alegra muchísimo porque me recuerda quién gano esos títulos.


----------



## filets (20 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ojo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿ Esto sirve para que Xavi siga mucho tiempo en el Barça ?
Si es así yo le voto ahora mismo.
¿ En qué página web hay que apretar su botón ?


----------



## Dave Bowman (20 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Claro claro, jugar bien esta pefectamente definido según usted, pues lo tiene sencillo, explíquelo ¿Qué es jugar bien en un deporte cuyo objetivo es ganar?
> De grandes jugadores no se puede decir que tal o cual es mejor, es de las mayhores idioteces del mundo, por la sencilla razón que no se han visto a muchos jugadores, pero el más completo creo que los que lo vieron jugar y luego a otros grandes incluyendo Messi, lo tienen claro, un tal Alfredo Di stéfano, un jugador que si hacía falta defendía, sacaba un balón de la línea de gol o ayudaba a los centrales, además de regatear, meter goles, dar asistencias, etc.
> Seguid adorando al enano, el mismo que os ha ayudado para arruinar un equipo, se os meo en la boca, se fue con un burofax pero no pudo porque no había pasta para pagarle, en cima perdiendo la oportunidad de los 300 millones de sueldo y venta.
> Pero pensándolo bien, es mejor gente como usted de aficionado del BArcelona, ayuda muchísimo a que sean lo de siempre, un equipo en Europa ramplón para cuatro recopas y poco más. Ah, y celebrar el 0-4 y el 6-1 al PSG, me alegra muchísimo porque me recuerda quién gano esos títulos.



Lo que quieras. Pero no os admira nadie más allá de por el espíritu de Juanito. No por fútbol ni nada así. Que además lleva siendo así bastantes añitos.

Sin duda, los mejores de la historia Di Stefano, Raul y Odegaard. In that order.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Oct 2022)

Yo se lo daría a la rubia de abajo, tiene pinta de estar buena. Si no, a Xavi para echarnos unas risas.


----------



## Schenker (20 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ojo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Juani (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Juani (20 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Yo se lo daría a la rubia de abajo, tiene pinta de estar buena. Si no, a Xavi para echarnos unas risas.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (20 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> No había visto tu mensaje allí, pero me resulta curioso que destaques tanto al Chumino cuando Valverde y Rodrygo están brillando más y siendo más decisivos que él.
> 
> El Chumino claro que no es un tuercebotas pero sigo sin verle nada especial aparte de su físico. Tengo ganas de verlo en el Mundial jugando contra los mejores centrocampistas del mundo para valorarlo mejor, porque por un pase adelantado que ha acabado en asistencia de Rodrygo contra el colista de la Pacoliga tampoco lo vamos a encumbrar digo yo.



A mí lo que haga Chumi en el mundial me la trae al pairo. Ojalá 0 convocados del Madrid en las selecciones. 
Si quieres verlo contra los mejores del mundo te has equivocado de competición. No es el mundial. Se juega los martes y miércoles, y ahí sí están los mejores del mundo.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (20 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Lo que quieras. Pero no os admira nadie más allá de por el espíritu de Juanito. No por fútbol ni nada así. Que además lleva siendo así bastantes añitos.
> 
> Sin duda, los mejores de la historia Di Stefano, Raul y Odegaard. In that order.



¿Y esta tontería de "no os admira nadie"? 
El club con más seguidores en redes sociales del mundo, el más valorado y el más laureado... y no admira nadie al Madrid... hay que joderse


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Es que me parece que aqui confundís lo de meter más goles con lo de jugar bien. Son cosas diferentes, aunque os duela.
> 
> Pero q vais a decir vosotros? si hasta en tiempos de Mourinho hablabais de lo guay q era jugar al contragolpe con una plantilla millonaria. O lo de poner a Penaldo por encima de Messi.
> 
> No me digais que os estabais creyendo mejor equipo que el City o el Liverpool, por favor



Que es jugar bien? He ahi la cuestion.
Para mi, ser resolutivo cuando hay que serlo, saber generar juego cuando toca y saber jugar sin balon cuando los otros achuchan, eso conlleva jugar en cada momento a lo que convenga.

Para otros, no se, sera tener el balon o marear con mil pases ...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Oct 2022)

Vote for the Globe Soccer Awards 2022


Show your enthusiasm and support for the football players and teams that thrill you the most.




vote.globesoccer.com





Voten por el Jardinero.


----------



## El chepa (20 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Vote for the Globe Soccer Awards 2022
> 
> 
> Show your enthusiasm and support for the football players and teams that thrill you the most.
> ...



Hecho. 8,2% y casi doblando a Klopp.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (20 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿ Esto sirve para que Xavi siga mucho tiempo en el Barça ?
> Si es así yo le voto ahora mismo.
> ¿ En qué página web hay que apretar su botón ?











Globe Soccer Awards 2022


Vote for your favourite Players and Teams of 2022




vote.globesoccer.com


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Oct 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Hecho. 8,2% y casi doblando a Klopp.



Hecho. Chabi forever


----------



## Mecanosfera (20 Oct 2022)

Volviendo al partido de ayer, fue una pena que se anularan esos 3 goles porque fueron todos preciosos. Contundencia, picardía, sabiduría posicional, precisión combinativa... Una delicia absoluta, obras de arte. Dando la sensación de que los jugadores estaban disfrutando y que tampoco intentan aplastar a los rivales si no lo necesitan. Ojalá siga esta racha y esta actitud.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Oct 2022)

Mi voto por Xavi. 
Voy a instalar un script que borre las cookies cada 5 segundos y autovote por el jardinero.


----------



## petro6 (20 Oct 2022)

Ayer los del Radio Marça intentando justificar lo injustificable con lo de las repentinitis, Cada vez les cuesta más taparlo, es que llegaron a decir que hay gente que ve el furvo con mucha pasión y eso tiene sus consecuencias, además de acuñar la frase estrella de la temporada "..Ej que ahora cómo se paran los partidos nos fijamos más..gñeee".. los comentaristas hasta tartamudeaban porque no se creían ni éllos lo que decían.

El elefante en la cacharrería.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Lo que quieras. Pero no os admira nadie más allá de por el espíritu de Juanito. No por fútbol ni nada así. Que además lleva siendo así bastantes añitos.
> 
> Sin duda, los mejores de la historia Di Stefano, Raul y Odegaard. In that order.



Así como casi nadie recuerda que sucedió en la Champions del año xxxx al margen de lo que hizo su equipo,la del año pasado precisamente por como se gano va a permanecer en la memoria de muchos aficionados neutrales bastante tiempo.

Eso por no decir que en cuanto ojeas en algún foro guiri alguna discusion sobre cuál es el club más grande del mundo puede haber argumentos sobre los puestos 2-6, pero el 1 es prácticamente unánime,se da por sentado...tú luego puedes hacerte las pajas que quieras.


----------



## Schenker (20 Oct 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Volviendo al partido de ayer, fue una pena que se anularan esos 3 goles porque fueron todos preciosos...



Y legalísimo alguno y dudosos los otros. Que se ha pasado un poco por encima del tema, total era el Elche y se marcaron otros 3. 

Pero no hay arbitro que le anule 3 goles así a otro equipo. En Barcelona directamente declaran la independencia al día siguiente.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (20 Oct 2022)

otro voto para chabi

si hacemos que gane pondrán su foto en las latas de pecsi?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (20 Oct 2022)

Ya he votado al jardinero.

*HIMPARAPLA*.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Lo que quieras. Pero no os admira nadie más allá de por el espíritu de Juanito. No por fútbol ni nada así. Que además lleva siendo así bastantes añitos.
> 
> Sin duda, los mejores de la historia Di Stefano, Raul y Odegaard. In that order.



Y que me importa que nos admiren, cosa que es mentira, no admiras tu porque no soportas que otro equipo tenga más títulos, sobre todo champions que es lo que da prestigio, se te nota escocidito, solo ver tu comentario final. TE ha faltado Lobo Carrasco , ya que es de tu nivel.
USted confunde jugar bien con jugar bonito, son cosas muy diferentes, pero no es capaz de entenderlo. El gran Messi con 30 años se arrastraba por Europa, otros metían 2 goles en una final de Champions y ganaban eliminatorias.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Oct 2022)

Sobre la votación, lo siento pero no puede votar por la chavineta, ese tipo no ha hecho nada todavía como entrenador, como si es un odiador profesional del Madrid, espero que siga muchos años como entrenador del Cagalona palancas.


----------



## cebollo (20 Oct 2022)

El triplete de Champions 2016-2017-2018 se ganó con un entrenador ex-futbolista legendario y Balón de Oro (Zidane) y con tres jugadores balones de oro (Cristiano, Modric y Benzema).

Los detractores del Real Madrid son Loles León diciendo que Grace Kelly no tenía glamour.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Así como casi nadie recuerda que sucedió en la Champions del año xxxx al margen de lo que hizo su equipo,la del año pasado precisamente por como se gano va a permanecer en la memoria de muchos aficionados neutrales bastante tiempo.
> 
> Eso por no decir que en cuanto ojeas en algún foro guiri alguna discusion sobre cuál es el club más grande del mundo puede haber argumentos sobre los puestos 2-6, pero el 1 es prácticamente unánime,se da por sentado...tú luego puedes hacerte las pajas que quieras.



Preguntales a los inventores del fútbol algo de la Champions de 2009 previo al Iniestazo, a ver de que se acuerdan.

Se acuerdan del único tiro a puerta que hicieron en aquel partido, pero lo importante era jugar bien.

Hay historias que marcan. De la final de 2005 se acuerda mucha gente, siempre se menciona. O del añadido de la de 1999. Porque fueron cosas épicas e irracionales, importa 3 cojones quien desplegó mejor su juego...


----------



## feps (20 Oct 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Barcelona directamente declaran la independencia al día siguiente.



No caerá esa breva. Al resto de España le iría mucho mejor si Cataluña fuera un Estado independiente.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Los detractores del Real Madrid son Loles León diciendo que Grace Kelly no tenía glamour.



Muy bueno eso.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Muy bueno eso.



No, es desprestigiar a Loles León comparándola con el palancas.


----------



## Manero (20 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Baño de juego!!!!    Cuando os sale de la polla lo que cuentan son los goles, cuando no, lo que cuentan son las ocasiones, Pedri es líder en preasistencias... Que os inventéis relatos y películas está bien, pero no pidáis encima que nos las traguemos, coño. Venga a Canaletas a seguir levantando "trofeos morales".





Silluzollope dijo:


> Es cierto, se nos olvidaba que en el fútbol gana el que juega mejor y no el que mete mas goles. Jugar bien y perder una final de champions y una liga es mucho más que ganar ambos torneos.



En la pasada final de Champions 24 disparos a puerta del Liverpool por 4 del Madrid, pero el loco soy yo por pensar que fue un baño futbolistico del Liverpool al Madrid.

A algunos os deberían de poner en bucle esa final en plan "La naranja mecánica" para ver la realidad.


----------



## qbit (20 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pero 3 remontadas épicas seguidas en el Bernabeu ante equipos que se presuponian favoritos es algo que te pasa una vez en la vida.



Siempre hay un retraso entre la fama y el merecimiento. Cuando aparece un futbolista bueno, o un equipo bueno, se tarda un tiempo hasta que se le reconoce. Pasa en todo, como en la bolsa, que cuando lleva un buen tramo bajado o subido es cuando entra en la mollera que ha habido un cambio de tendencia. Pues eso pasó con el Madrid la temporada pasada, que todavía creíamos todos que era un equipo "en construcción" y ganan la liga con facilidad y la Copaeuropa eliminando a todos los favoritos. Resulta que no estaban tan en construcción y que los nuevos habían explotado, manteniendo el tipo los veteranos.

Darle en esta gala el reconocimiento a los ingleses como mejores equipos ya no tiene que ver con esto, sino con peloteo institucional.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Oct 2022)

el Madrid tiene este año un equipo claramente superior al pasado,no solo por nombres que no han cambiado tanto con solo dos fichajes (aunque de nivel),tambien porque jugadores como Rodrygo y Valverde han explotado y tienen mucho mas peso,Vinicus ya esta convencido de ser una estrella,Camavinga ya no es un niño...

el año pasado se necesitaba un punto de suerte para poder ganar a ciertos equipos,este se deberia poder competir con cualquiera,ganar ya es otra historia donde influyen muchos factores.


----------



## Manero (20 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Te ha gustado Rodrigo goes?
> 
> carlettin y Benzema se han dado cuenta de que si lo pones por el centro entre líneas te la pone en el área pequeña y solo hay que empujarla
> 
> si estuviera en el barsa hubiera pillado la copa esa color dorado antes de ayer



Si que me gusta Rodrigo, lo veo moviéndose y combinando entre líneas y me recuerda a Benzema. Además tiene buena definición cara a gol y la cabeza bien amueblada, justo lo que le falta al sobrevalorado símbolo de BLM Vinicius Junior.

Y Rodrygo es tan negro y tan bailarín como Vinicius y nadie le insulta, por algo será que a Vinicius si.


----------



## feps (20 Oct 2022)

Como el Madrid traiga un sustituto de gran nivel para Modric, el futuro puede ser prometedor. A corto plazo es la pieza que falta con más urgencia, además de un goleador.


----------



## Th89 (20 Oct 2022)

La mierda del Mundial de los follacabras nos va a joder, pero bien además.

De ir a velocidad crucero a una absoluta incertidumbre. Y eso si no se lesiona alguno.


----------



## petro6 (20 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Si que me gusta Rodrigo, lo veo moviéndose y combinando entre líneas y me recuerda a Benzema. Además tiene buena definición cara a gol y la cabeza bien amueblada, justo lo que le falta al sobrevalorado símbolo de BLM Vinicius Junior.
> 
> Y Rodrygo es tan negro y tan bailarín como Vinicius y nadie le insulta, por algo será que a Vinicius si.



Eso de que es tan negro sólo lo verás tú.....  ¿Vinicius sobrevalorado?, nadie genera tanto caos en un equipo contrario cómo el brasileño.


----------



## Raul83 (20 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


>



Pues pon que es sarcasmo, idiota, que por letras no hay tono


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> el Madrid tiene este año un equipo claramente superior al pasado,no solo por nombres que no han cambiado tanto con solo dos fichajes (aunque de nivel),tambien porque jugadores como Rodrygo y Valverde han explotado y tienen mucho mas peso,Vinicus ya esta convencido de ser una estrella,Camavinga ya no es un niño...
> 
> el año pasado se necesitaba un punto de suerte para poder ganar a ciertos equipos,este se deberia poder competir con cualquiera,ganar ya es otra historia donde influyen muchos factores.



Ganar la Copa de Europa puede ser tan jodidamente difícil que no hay garantía de nada ni aún siendo un equipo claramente superior al City o al Liverpool (y no lo somos).

De eso no quieren darse cuenta los escocidos antis. La igualdad en las eliminatorias y en las finales puede ser brutal. Casi todos los equipos que han sido campeones de la CE han pasado por un momento que, si las cosas hubieran ido un poco desviadas, apenas un milímetro, se habrían quedado fuera. 

Cuando le pasa a ellos (el gol de Bakero, el de Iniesta en Stamford Bridge) es "épica" y siguen presumiendo de que han ganado una Champions siendo superiores a todos los demás. Cuando le pasa al Madrid tres veces seguidas el mismo año no es "épica". Es suerte o algo paranormal. Yuyu, vudú, brujería africana. Para ellos todo al sur del Ebro es África.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Oct 2022)

Ejemplo del nivel de subnormalidad de muchos arbitros españoles,que no hace falta ni que salgan noticias de estas,ya se les nota por la forma de comportarse en el campo que se sienten estrellitas...









La conversación entre Mateu y Canales que propicia su expulsión


El Larguero ha desvela lo que hablaron ambos. "Si no puedo hablar, entonces no me preguntes más por temas personales", le dijo el jugador del Betis.




as.com


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Si que me gusta Rodrigo, lo veo moviéndose y combinando entre líneas y me recuerda a Benzema. Además tiene buena definición cara a gol y la cabeza bien amueblada, justo lo que le falta al sobrevalorado símbolo de BLM Vinicius Junior.
> 
> Y Rodrygo es tan negro y tan bailarín como Vinicius y nadie le insulta, por algo será que a Vinicius si.



Porque Rodrigo todavía no ha metido tantos goles como Vini ni se ha visto obligado a sobrevivir (y vencer espectacularmente) a una campaña de desprestigio y acoso. Esas cosas crean mucho resquemor en el que las emprende y fracasa.

Recuerda el odio brutal (y racista) que se le tenía en el Camp Nou a Roberto Carlos. ¿Por qué? ¿Era un jugador grosero o especialmente violento? No. Es que les jodía mucho. Eso más o menos en los mismos años que en el Bernabeu a Ronaldinho se le aplaudía. Y eso que Ronaldinho hacía bailecitos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> *Yuyu, vudú*, .




Ese quién es compañero???


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Pues pon que es sarcasmo, idiota, que por letras no hay tono



A ver, tío, haya paz, que antes ninguno de los dos había quedado como un idiota porque ese tipo de errores de interpretación los puede tener cualquiera y Tubiegah te lo ha aclarado con mucha corrección.

Si te pones tan farruco el que queda mal eres tú. Si no lo haces, no queda mal nadie.

Sin acritud.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ese quién es compañero???



El que te metió el nabo entero.

(reconoce que lo estabas esperando)


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Como el Madrid traiga un sustituto de gran nivel para Modric, el futuro puede ser prometedor. A corto plazo es la pieza que falta con más urgencia, además de un goleador.



No hay un sustituto para Modric, igual que no lo hay para CR7 ni el FCB lo va a encontrar para Messi aunque tuviera toda la pasta del PSG. Casemiro es muy bueno y se lo ha podido sustituir, pero Modric es un escalón superior.

Pero un jugador muy bueno que nos haga esas funciones, a lo mejor. Yo confío en Carlo (ha demostrado ya demasiadas cosas) y creo que la imagen del Real Madrid actualmente va a hacer al club un destino codiciado a ojos de casi cualquier jugador que no sea una rata.


----------



## Manero (20 Oct 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Eso de que es tan negro sólo lo verás tú.....  ¿Vinicius sobrevalorado?, nadie genera tanto caos en un equipo contrario cómo el brasileño.



Pues a Vini le habrán dado una vuelta más en la plancha que a Rodrygo, pero no mucho más. Pero vamos que el concepto era que si hay racismo contra Vinicius y no contra Rodrygo ni cualquier otro negro de los muchos del Madrid será por algo.

Y el mismo caos que genera Vinicius en las defensas rivales lo genera también entre sus compañeros. El chiste de meterlo entre los 10 mejores del mundo se cuenta solo, es que lo han puesto por delante de Modric, Haaland, Nkunku, la araña y el Cabrales.






Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Porque todavía no ha metido tantos goles ni se ha visto obligado a sobrevivir (y vencer espectacularmente) a una campaña de desprestigio y acoso. Esas cosas crean mucho resquemor.
> 
> Recuerda el odio brutal (y racista) que se le tenía en el Camp Nou a Roberto Carlos. ¿Por qué? ¿Era un jugador grosero o especialmente violento? No. Es que les jodía mucho. Eso más o menos en los mismos años que en el Bernabeu a Ronaldinho se le aplaudía. Y eso que Ronaldinho hacía bailecitos.



Provocar a las aficiones rivales, piscinear, insultar a sus contrincantes y meterse en todos los fregaos tanto dentro como fuera del campo ayuda a que Vinicius no caiga bien fuera del Franco Arena.




Odio en general lo recuerdo a Hugo Sánchez y Cristiano por la personalidad de ambos, lo de Roberto Carlos fue más puntual por unas declaraciones previas de Roberto contra el Barça.


----------



## petro6 (20 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pues a Vini le habrán dado una vuelta más en la plancha que a Rodrygo, pero no mucho más. Pero vamos que el concepto era que si hay racismo contra Vinicius y no contra Rodrygo ni cualquier otro negro de los muchos del Madrid será por algo.
> 
> Y el mismo caos que genera Vinicius en las defensas rivales lo genera también entre sus compañeros. El chiste de meterlo entre los 10 mejores del mundo se cuenta solo, es que lo han puesto por delante de Modric, Haaland, Nkunku, la araña y el Cabrales.
> 
> ...



Te olvidas del cara yonki Busquets llamándole mono a Marcelo.,...y bueno, de Jincho Stoichkov mejor no hablar.


----------



## feps (20 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No hay un sustituto para Modric, igual que no lo hay para CR7 ni el FCB lo va a encontrar para Messi aunque tuviera toda la pasta del PSG. Casemiro es muy bueno y se lo ha podido sustituir, pero Modric es un escalón superior.
> 
> Pero un jugador muy bueno que nos haga esas funciones, a lo mejor. Yo confío en Carlo (ha demostrado ya demasiadas cosas) y creo que la imagen del Real Madrid actualmente va a hacer al club un destino codiciado a ojos de casi cualquier jugador que no sea una rata.



A Carletto le encanta Barella, del Inter. Creo que hasta Marcos López ha hablado bien de él como hipotético sustituto de Modric.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Odio en general lo recuerdo a Hugo Sánchez y Cristiano por la personalidad de ambos, lo de Roberto Carlos fue más puntual por unas declaraciones previas de Roberto contra el Barça.



Yo, por ejemplo, recuerdo una pitada brutal a Griezmann porque ese año había decidido quedarse en el Atlético. Lo gracioso es que cuatro meses después de eso fichaba por el FCB.

Igual la gente del Nou Camp estaba molesta porque Griezmann había protagonizado un documental muy ridículo en que sacaba jugo de su frustrado fichaje por el FCB para darse importancia y centrar la atención sobre su persona. El que se le ocurriera producir ese documental desde luego no era un tipo honesto ni podía ser culé.


----------



## Manero (20 Oct 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Te olvidas del cara yonki Busquets llamándole mono a Marcelo.,...y bueno, de Jincho Stoichkov mejor no hablar.



También Cabrajal llamó mono a alguien que vi las imagenes hace poco cuando se hablaba tanto sobre el racismo contra Vinicius.

Y Stoichkov era otro como Vini, que charco que veía charco en el que se metía. Con los años se dulcificó pero cuando llegó de Bulgaria estaba sin civilizar.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Y Stoichkov era otro como Vini, que charco que veía charco en el que se metía. Con los años se dulcificó pero cuando llegó de Bulgaria estaba sin civilizar.



Pufffff, lo de pisar a un árbitro no se le ocurre ni a Juanito, que estaba muy pasado de vueltas, ni a Hugo Sánchez que coincido contigo en que era un jugador muy turbio. Y desde luego, ni de coña se me ocurre asociar una burrada así con las posibilidades del carácter de Vinicius.


----------



## Manero (20 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Pufffff, lo de pisar a un árbitro no se le ocurre ni a Juanito, que estaba muy pasado de vueltas, ni a Hugo Sánchez que coincido contigo en que era un jugador muy turbio. Y desde luego, ni de coña se me ocurre asociar una burrada así con las posibilidades del carácter de Vinicius.



Lo del pisotón de Stoichkov fué muy bueno, porque con los años he oido decir a ex compañeros suyos que tras la expulsión en el vestuario juraba y perjuraba que no lo había pisado. Y que luego vieron las imagenes y....

Y Vinicius no parece mal tio como Hugo o Cristiano que eran unos cabrones de cuidado y mal compañeros, más bien me parece muy tonto de ahí que se meta en los lios que se mete.


----------



## petro6 (20 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Lo del pisotón de Stoichkov fué muy bueno, porque con los años he oido decir a ex compañeros suyos que tras la expulsión en el vestuario juraba y perjuraba que no lo había pisado. Y que luego vieron las imagenes y....
> 
> Y Vinicius no parece mal tio como Hugo o Cristiano que eran unos cabrones de cuidado y mal compañeros, más bien me parece muy tonto de ahí que se meta en los lios que se mete.



Para mal compañero la rata argentina, que el sólo os ha hundido a todos. pero era mu humirde y tal y tal..


----------



## filets (20 Oct 2022)

Vinicius no tiene ningun problema en Champions ni con Brasil, solo en España
Sumado a que jugadores de toda europa le mostraron su apoyo, incluido Rafiña, demuestra que el problema es el de siempre
La PRENSA señala y los aficionados RETRASADOS disparan


----------



## vurvujo (20 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si dice lo de moro por musulman, pues no se que decirle, los brasileños suelen ser católicos, Chumino no se su religión, pero Camavinga es Cristiano.



Aureliano también es cristiano, le vi persignarse el otro día.
La familia de Camavinga huyó de no se donde en África precisamente por ser cristianos.

Los musulmanes del Madrid son Benzema y Rüdiger... y dicen que Hazard.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (20 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Aureliano también es cristiano, le vi persignarse el otro día.
> La familia de Camavinga huyó de no se donde en África precisamente por ser cristianos.
> 
> Los musulmanes del Madrid son Benzema y Rüdiger... y dicen que Hazard.



Por eso Hazard sólo come hamburguesas de ternera.


----------



## feps (20 Oct 2022)

Me gusta la gente creyente, me da igual su credo mientras sea pacífico. De hecho, la última Champions es imposible explicarla sólo desde un punto de vista futbolístico. Habría que recurrir directamente a la metafísica, porque jamás en el mundo del deporte se había visto nada parecido.


----------



## vurvujo (20 Oct 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Hecho. 8,2% y casi doblando a Klopp.



Listo mi voto a Javier Hdz


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El que te metió el nabo entero.
> 
> (reconoce que lo estabas esperando)



Además de esperada te he visto menos sembrado que en la otra, no me convence.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Además de esperada te he visto menos sembrado que en la otra, no me convence.



Pues qué le vamos a hacer. Esta vez la cosa estaba demasiado preparada. Le faltaba espontaneidad. 

Yo soy un artista.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Pues qué le vamos a hacer. Esta vez la cosa estaba demasiado preparada. Le faltaba espontaneidad.
> 
> Yo soy un artista.



Esto si que son artistas:


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Me gusta la gente creyente, me da igual su credo mientras sea pacífico. De hecho, la última Champions es imposible explicarla sólo desde un punto de vista futbolístico. Habría que recurrir directamente a la metafísica, porque jamás en el mundo del deporte se había visto nada parecido.



Palabra de honor que en el mundo árabe iban con el Madrid hasta los culés. La visión fatalista ("es voluntad de Dios") y el esfuerzo motivado por la absoluta fe es algo que ellos admiran de una manera profunda, todo esto dicho de una gente que no tiene profundidad en casi nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Palabra de honor que en el mundo árabe iban con el Madrid hasta los culés. La visión fatalista ("es voluntad de Dios") y el esfuerzo motivado por la absoluta fe es algo que ellos admiran de una manera profunda, todo esto dicho de una gente que no tiene profundidad en casi nada.




Tenías un fantástico futuro como ministro en nuestro partido reformista, pero el día que me dijistes que no pusiera videos de perros perdistes todo mi respeto. 
Incluso @xilebo quería tu entrada en la cartera de asuntos exteriores....pero tras debatir decidimos que no podía ser.
Una pena, tenías madera.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tenías un fantástico futuro como ministro en nuestro partido reformista, pero el día que me dijistes que no pusiera videos de perros perdistes todo mi respeto.
> Incluso @xilebo quería tu entrada en la cartera de asuntos exteriores....pero tras debatir decidimos que no podía ser.
> Una pena, tenías madera.



Si yo te contara las ofertas que he rechazado en la vida real...

Fui imbécil. 

Lo gracioso es que si me las volvieran a hacer probablemente las volvería a rechazar, con lo que sigo siendo imbécil.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Si yo te contara las ofertas que he rechazado en la vida real...
> 
> Fui imbécil.
> 
> Lo gracioso es que si me las volvieran a hacer probablemente las volvería a rechazar, con lo que sigo siendo imbécil.



Esto es la vida real.


----------



## vurvujo (20 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> En la pasada final de Champions 24 disparos a puerta del Liverpool por 4 del Madrid, pero el loco soy yo por pensar que fue un baño futbolistico del Liverpool al Madrid.
> 
> A algunos os deberían de poner en bucle esa final en plan "La naranja mecánica" para ver la realidad.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1234432



Eres el xicomalo del fútbol, no te paras de repetir tus tres mentiras independientemente que hayan sido refutadas miles de veces


Aquí tienes los "disparos" de Liverpool en la final, que sigan disparando mil veces si les da la gana


----------



## Manero (20 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Eres el xicomalo del fútbol, no te paras de repetir tus tres mentiras independientemente que hayan sido refutadas miles de veces
> 
> 
> Aquí tienes los "disparos" de Liverpool en la final, que sigan disparando mil veces si les da la gana



Eres bueno manipulando por lo que veo, porque podrías haber puesto también videos con las paradas de Courtois que hubieron varias de milagrosas.

Si no te ha gustado la estadística de 24 a 4 en disparos, la de disparos entre los tres palos fue de 9 a 2. Pero oye si disfrutas con el relato que te has creado de un Madrid dominante en la final no seré yo el que te despierte, porque con los años lo que queda en la memoria son los títulos y no como se lograron.


----------



## vurvujo (20 Oct 2022)

Está un poco vacío el campo nuevo..... ¿se trasca la magedia? ¿otra noche de risas?


----------



## Edu.R (20 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Está un poco vacío el campo nuevo..... ¿se trasca la magedia? ¿otra noche de risas?



El Villarreal es el equipo menos goleado ahora mismo de Primera División. Puede ser una buena noche. Si mediada la segunda parte el partido no está cerrado, me pongo a verlo.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (20 Oct 2022)

Ayer sólo pude ver la segunda parte, pero me pareció que el madrid jugó el mejor fútbol de la temporada. Jugar al primer toque, rápido, y de manera ofensiva es lo más. Claro que no hay que volverse loco, porque enfrente estaba el colista de la liga.

Lo de anular goles por fuera de juego cuando hay la distancia del pelo de una gamba es un poco sospechoso, sobre todo porque se hace a ojo. Mientras no pongan unos sensores a los jugadores no estaré tranquilo.

Vi mejor a Lunin, que además de hacer una gran parada parece más suelto con el balón en los pies. Valverde espectacular. Benzema volvió a ser el que deslumbraba el año pasado, y se entiende muy bien con Rodrygo, que cada vez está mejor. Le va peor este juego de encaje de bolillos es a Vini. Lo cual no significa que siga siendo el mejor de la plantilla, aunque no está en su mejor momento.

Como dice un compañero más atrás, que venga el mundial es una putada, pues ahora que estamos en modo God este parón sólo puede beneficiar al que no está tan bien. Nos va a romper la dinámica buena. Sólo rezo para que no haya lesionados graves, pues está claro que los jugadores lo darán todo, especialmente los brasileños.

Vamos a ver que hace el palancas. Lo mismo nos da una sorpresa, jeje. Tiene buenos jugadores, pero Javier no ha sido hasta la fecha capaz de armar un equipo ganador.


----------



## vurvujo (20 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Eres bueno manipulando por lo que veo, porque podrías haber puesto también videos con las paradas de Courtois que hubieron varias de milagrosas.
> 
> Si no te ha gustado la estadística de 24 a 4 en disparos, la de disparos entre los tres palos fue de 9 a 2. Pero oye si disfrutas con el relato que te has creado de un Madrid dominante en la final no seré yo el que te despierte, porque con los años lo que queda en la memoria son los títulos y no como se lograron.



Manipulando????? pero si tú eres el dios de la manipulación.

¿Quieres que te ponga los 24 disparos?. 9 Fueron entre los tres palos y de esos 5 fueron flojos, hubo 4 buenas paradas. 
Ninguno entró, porque resulta que el portero es uno de los 11 jugadores.

Además hablas de esos 24 tiros para, según tú, demostrar que eso es jugar bien. Eso no necesariamente es jugar bien, tirar sin ton ni son no es jugar bien. Jugar bien es ponerse en la mejor disposición posible de ganar el partido... y los jugadores del Livepool se pusieron a hacer tiros tontos porque no eran capaces de ponerse en una buena disposición de anotar.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2022)

Manchester United: CR7 apartado del equipo por indisciplina.


----------



## Manero (20 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Manipulando????? pero si tú eres el dios de la manipulación.
> 
> ¿Quieres que te ponga los 24 disparos?. 9 Fueron entre los tres palos y de esos 5 fueron flojos, hubo 4 buenas paradas.
> Ninguno entró, porque resulta que el portero es uno de los 11 jugadores.
> ...



A ver si algun dia repiten la final en algún canal y lo podemos comentar por aquí mirandolo sin la pasión del directo a ver a que conclusiones podemos llegar. Pero el recuerdo que me quedó en la memoria fue.....otra vez van a ganar siendo peores que el rival.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (20 Oct 2022)

Nota mental


Manero dijo:


> En la pasada final de Champions 24 disparos a puerta del Liverpool por 4 del Madrid, pero el loco soy yo por pensar que fue un baño futbolistico del Liverpool al Madrid.
> 
> A algunos os deberían de poner en bucle esa final en plan "La naranja mecánica" para ver la realidad.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1234432



En el fino arte del engaño ahí estará siempre Manero. 
Si el Liverpool te tira 24 veces a 4 es un baño. 
Si tú le tiras al Sheriff 31 veces a 3, es que tú eres muy malo y por eso no mereces ganar la Champions. 

Mismos datos. Distintas versiones. Manero.


----------



## El Juani (20 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Manipulando????? pero si tú eres el dios de la manipulación.
> 
> ¿Quieres que te ponga los 24 disparos?. 9 Fueron entre los tres palos y de esos 5 fueron flojos, hubo 4 buenas paradas.
> Ninguno entró, porque resulta que el portero es uno de los 11 jugadores.
> ...



Quitamos a Courtois de la ecuación. Y de las champions de los culés, quitamos a Messi. Puestos a decir semajante argumento.

De verdad, estamos llegando a unos niveles de argumentaciones y tonterías simplemente porque no se reconoce lo obvio. Pero bueno, que cada cual la sobrelleve como mejor pueda.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (20 Oct 2022)

Estoy viendo el partido del palancas.Penoso.El Villareal hace pupa en alguna salida.Ademas,no entiendo tanta sonrisa de Ansu Fati....Y pensar que se llegaron a burlar de Vini......


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Oct 2022)

Lewandowski no es solo que sea una máquina en la definición,es que además tiene una elegancia haciéndolo que es demencial...

A Dios gracias que no lo han fichado con 24 años


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2022)

Si aplican el criterio del VAR del Elche ese gol lo anulan. No lo harán.

Edito: no lo digo por Lewa. Lo digo por Alonso.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Oct 2022)

Y el VAR$a goleando a uno de sus muchos filiales de la Liga.


----------



## Roedr (20 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Una cosa hay que reconocerle a los mandamases del Madrid. Hace 3 años, y no creo ser el único, pensar en que Valverde, Rodrigo, Militao o Valverde, iban a terminar convertidos en titulares indiscutibles, era altamente improbable. Pero los que saben de esto decidieron aguantar, apostar por ellos y esperar a que el fruto estuviera maduro. Y los 4 han pegado un acelerón desde la pasada temporada de escándalo. Lo mismo se puede decir del tino a la hora de descartar, que si bien yo fui el primero en criticar las ventas de Reguilón, LLorente, Hakimi u Odeegard y lo cierto es que no se les echa de menos. Por no hablar de leyendas como Cristiano, Ramos, Varane o Casemiro. Se ve que hay gente que está haciendo las cosas con mucho sentido, con mucha paciencia y renovando la plantilla de manera ejemplar.



La transición que han montado Floren/JAS/Calafat es de Premio Nobel de economía. 

No sé si en la historia de un deporte de equipo de alta competición/profesionalización se ha visto algo igual.


----------



## Forenski (20 Oct 2022)

Yo el partido que quiero ver bien es el Inter contra el Viktoria Plzen del próximo miércoles, para ver cuantos pases da Pedri, cuantos goles mete Lewandowski y como lo celebra Xavi.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y el VAR$a goleando a uno de sus muchos filiales de la Liga.



Bueno, el Villarreal ha aguantado hasta que se ha abierto la lata y se han visto obligados a dar más espacios. Antes de eso el FCB atacaba de una manera ramplona, balones a la olla y cosas así y el Villarreal tuvo algún amago de contraataque que la floja defensa del FCB no solucionó con total garantía.

Y la lata que ha abierto al FCB al Madrid el pasado partido se la anuló el VAR tres veces. Un poco como las ligas en las que Messi se paseaba.


----------



## Roedr (20 Oct 2022)

Lewan en modo lewan. Un tigre contra getafes, una gatito inofensivo contra grandes felinos. 

Me da la risa la comparación con Benzema.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lewan en modo lewan. Un tigre contra getafes, una gatito inofensivo contra grandes felinos.
> 
> Me da la risa la comparación con Benzema.



Lewan es muy bueno. No tiene un equipo demasiado bueno para crearle ocasiones ante una defensa de nivel y supongo que ya no será tan rápido como hace cuatro años. Pero es muy bueno y con otro equipo sería importante aún en Europa.

CR7 con su edad aún era considerado un jugador franquicia pero decayó mucho y muy rápido.


----------



## Roedr (20 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Lewan es muy bueno. No tiene un equipo demasiado bueno para crearle ocasiones ante una defensa de nivel y supongo que ya no será tan rápido como hace cuatro años. Pero es muy bueno y con otro equipo sería importante aún en Europa.
> 
> CR7 con su edad aún era considerado un jugador franquicia pero decayó mucho y muy rápido.



Yo a los buenos quiero velos en los grandes partidos.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Oct 2022)

Grande el Sidarreal a culo puesto, como siempre.


----------



## feps (20 Oct 2022)

Esta liga es del Farsa. En 2002, quien controla la realización televisiva, controla la competición. Otro motivo más para apostar por la Superliga.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Esta liga es del Farsa. En 2002, quien controla la realización televisiva, controla la competición. Otro motivo más para apostar por la Superliga.



Hace unos años, en uno de estos hilos del Real Madrid, a la gente que se alegraba de la llegada del VAR yo les decía: "Antes del VAR os arbitraba Villar. Ahora con el VAR os arbitrará Roures".

Creo que fui el primero que lo dijo, antes de Twitter, antes de todo.


----------



## .⁝. (20 Oct 2022)

El _Makélélé_ evangelista busca diversión y consuelo entre su caterva de mendigos simiiformes, que se balancean en esta far$a de _Thread_, esperando que el fútbol, y su equipo de los „buenos“, los „vencedores“ del Retard VARdrid, resuelva sus PROBLEMAS.

*La Farsa o Far$a del eterno madrilerdo errante continúa.*



























MAU-MAUDRIDISTAS Mantero Manteros ANTIFA LGBT BLM
HalaL Magreb HalaL Madrid Mena MENAS Moronegro Moronegros Madrilerdos
Judíos-Moros Magrebíes MauMaudrilerdos MauMaudridioten Madridioten
Madridi$ten Antifanten AnarcoGuarros Garrapatas Mass Media
Fecal Mandril Real Emirato de Madridistán MandriLgbtqi Putal Madrid
Ultras Moronegros Ultras Gitanomoros Ultras Mau-Maudrid
ADN Madridista: madrilerdo Mau Maudridista buscando a su padre negro, homosexual, mantero y madridista​


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo a los buenos quiero velos en los grandes partidos.



¿Tú piensas que Benzema en el actual Barcelona jugaría tan bien como lo hace en el Madrid?


----------



## Roedr (20 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Tú piensas que Benzema en el actual Barcelona jugaría tan bien como lo hace en el Madrid?



ya, si no te niego que tengas razón, ¿pero cuáles son las estadísticas de Lewan en el Bayern en las fases eliminatorias comparadas con las de Benzema?.


----------



## qbit (20 Oct 2022)

El Villarreal este año está peor que el pasado. Empezó parecido pero se ha desinflado.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Oct 2022)

El Barcelona va a hacer doblete y nosotros vamos a descender.

Hala, ya lo he dicho.


----------



## feps (20 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hace unos años, en uno de estos hilos del Real Madrid, a la gente que se alegraba de la llegada del VAR yo les decía: "Antes del VAR os arbitraba Villar. Ahora con el VAR os arbitrará Roures".
> 
> Creo que fui el primero que lo dijo, antes de Twitter, antes de todo.



De hecho fuiste antes que el Verbo, por eso te encargó Dios velar por la ortografía.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ya, si no te niego que tengas razón, ¿pero cuáles son las estadísticas de Lewan en el Bayern en las fases eliminatorias comparadas con las de Benzema?.



Si el año que se fue CR7 Florentino se hubiera sacado de la servilleta el fichaje de Lewandovsky nos habríamos puesto todos a dar saltos. No lo niegues.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Pues como la Euroliga de baloncesto.



¿Comparamos baloncesto con fútbol?


----------



## Roedr (20 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Si el año que se fue CR7 Florentino se hubiera sacado de la servilleta el fichaje de Lewandovsky nos habríamos puesto todos a dar saltos. No lo niegues.



¿No le pasó Floren a éste la servilleta hace muchos años?.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> En la pasada final de Champions 24 disparos a puerta del Liverpool por 4 del Madrid, pero el loco soy yo por pensar que fue un baño futbolistico del Liverpool al Madrid.
> A algunos os deberían de poner en bucle esa final en plan "La naranja mecánica" para ver la realidad.



No acabáis de entender que el fútbol va de meter goles no de tirar a puerta.

El Liverpool bailó con 24 tías y no ligó con ninguna. El RM bailó sólo con 4 tías y se ligó a 1.

Ganó el RM. Punto y final.

Organizad una fiesta en la que gana el que baile con más tías en lugar del que ligue con más tías... y no invitéis al RM porque le aburriría ese tipo de fiesta.


----------



## Forenski (20 Oct 2022)

Creo que la prima al Viktoria Plzen por ganar al Inter va a ser muy superior al montante total que pagó el Barsa en su día por el fichaje de Neymar


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿No le pasó Floren a éste la servilleta hace muchos años?.



Como no me vais a creer os lo puedo contar. Florentino se interesó una vez en que trabajara para él. Yo era entonces una figura ascendente en las redes sociales.

Lo que pasó es que me puse nervioso y cuando me pasó la servilleta para firmarla sólo puede escribir:



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## feps (20 Oct 2022)

Cristiano fue fichado por Calderón. Florentino cuando recuperó la presidencia intentó abortar la operación.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Cristiano fue fichado por Calderón. Florentino cuando recuperó la presidencia intentó abortar la operación.



La triada mágica de fracasos beneficiosos de Florentino, junto con la no venida de Mbappé y el fax de De Gea.


----------



## Roedr (20 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La triada mágica de fracasos beneficiosos de Florentino, junto con la no venida de Mbappé y el fax de De Gea.



hahaha

y lo mejor es que aún no está claro qué milagro será más recordado, si el no advenimiento de De Gea o el de Mraté.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La triada mágica de fracasos beneficiosos de Florentino, junto con la no venida de Mbappé y el fax de De Gea.



Bendito fax que nos libró de semejante paquetazo.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y el VAR$a goleando a uno de sus muchos filiales de la Liga.



en el fondo creo que a quien le estan haciendo un favor a la larga es al real madrid. conoces el dicho ese... "no te mueras nunca, siempre enfermo"?

no nos interesa un xavi hdez muerto en el sentido de que lo echen del barcelona. se esta viendo la cota superior de xavi alli y nos viene muy bien. precisamente nos viene bien que tras perder en madrid coja un poquito de aire, luego si todo va como debe, se quedan fuera en fase de grupos en copa de europa y para aplacar a su publico, estaria bien que los bilbainos pongan el culo, y el filial de turno que le toque.... asi intercalara pinchazos con algunos partidos que le iran dando aire para luego acabar en la mierda, porque tal y como pinta esto, en la uefa va a tener rivales que perfectamente pueden pintarle la jeta.

con respecto al picharreal, pues que voy a decir.... que a menos que el español de barcelona jugase una competicion europea, en europa el unico español que quiero que gane es el madrid, el resto, envidiosos de mierda, que palmen siempre.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> MOURINHO PODRÍA SER EL SUSTITUTO DE ANCELOTTI EN EL REAL MADRID



Mourinho es un pobre diablo. Un demente. Un pusilánime. Un perdedor al que le vino grandísimo el puesto de entrenador en el RM.

Él sólo se cargó 3 semifinales, 3. 

Era tan cobarde que mandaba a Karanka a dar la cara ante la prensa. 

Huyó como una rata tras regalar una Copa de España al Patético de Madrid en el Bernabéu.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Mourinho es un pobre diablo. Un demente. Un pusilánime. Un perdedor al que le vino grandísimo el puesto de entrenador en el RM.
> 
> Él sólo se cargó 3 semifinales, 3.
> 
> ...



Él fue el germen de este ciclo triunfal, con él se volvió a pintar algo en Europa y la culpa de que su salida fue de Cristiano, Pepe, Casillas y demás traidores.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Creo que la prima al Viktoria Plzen por ganar al Inter va a ser muy superior al montante total que pagó el Barsa en su día por el fichaje de Neymar



1.14 que gana el Inter y que el Plzen al menos empata, 5.50. Esto significa que de cada 6 partidos, el Inter gana 5.
El Barcelona-Bayern lo dan igualado, muy levemente favorito el Barcelona. Opciones de ganar del Barcelona: 40% (60% de no ganar).

Asi que en resumidas cuentas, las opciones del Barcelona de llegar vivo a la última jornada (Y no depender de él mismo, incluso en el mejor de los casos) son de aproximadamente un 6%. De cada 16 veces, el Barcelona cae eliminado el miércoles en 15 ocasiones. Y si se da ese 6%, seguramente la última jornada estaría 50-50 (Porque el Bayern no se jugaría nada).

He visto cosas peores, eso si.


----------



## tHE dOG (20 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Mourinho es un pobre diablo. Un demente. Un pusilánime. Un perdedor al que le vino grandísimo el puesto de entrenador en el RM.
> 
> Él sólo se cargó 3 semifinales, 3.
> 
> ...



Jajaja subnormal. Sin Mou el Madrid seguiría siendo un club perdedor anticuadísimo cobarde y abusado por todos con fichajes espantosos que eran los que hacía el gañán millonario florentino que compraba galácticos jubilados como el PSG.


----------



## Forenski (21 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> 1.14 que gana el Inter y que el Plzen al menos empata, 5.50. Esto significa que de cada 6 partidos, el Inter gana 5.
> El Barcelona-Bayern lo dan igualado, muy levemente favorito el Barcelona. Opciones de ganar del Barcelona: 40% (60% de no ganar).
> 
> Asi que en resumidas cuentas, las opciones del Barcelona de llegar vivo a la última jornada (Y no depender de él mismo, incluso en el mejor de los casos) son de aproximadamente un 6%. De cada 16 veces, el Barcelona cae eliminado el miércoles en 15 ocasiones. Y si se da ese 6%, seguramente la última jornada estaría 50-50 (Porque el Bayern no se jugaría nada).
> ...



Entiendo. Pero cuando hablaba de prima no me refería a las cuotas de las casas de apuestas ni a los porcentajes de victoria. Me refería, única y exclusivamente, al millonario maletín que le habrá prometido el Barsa al Viktoria Plzen por ganarle al Inter. Creo que tienen una palanca activada por si es necesario. Un incentivo siempre ayuda


----------



## qbit (21 Oct 2022)

Un documento que madridistas y no madridistas deberían ver y apreciar: Karim, antes de fichar


La cuenta de Twitter de @ElTraductorRM ha publicado este vídeo de antes de fichar por el Real Madrid y se está viralizando entre los madridistas.




as.com


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Entiendo. Pero cuando hablaba de prima no me refería a las cuotas de las casas de apuestas ni a los porcentajes de victoria. Me refería, única y exclusivamente, al millonario maletín que le habrá prometido el Barsa al Viktoria Plzen por ganarle al Inter. Creo que tienen una palanca activada por si es necesario. Un incentivo siempre ayuda



Yo creo que el tito Floren tiene otro maletín para ti.


----------



## Manero (21 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> No acabáis de entender que el fútbol va de meter goles no de tirar a puerta.
> 
> El Liverpool bailó con 24 tías y no ligó con ninguna. El RM bailó sólo con 4 tías y se ligó a 1.
> 
> ...



Divertido símil, pero poco realista porque pintas una pelicula de fiestas donde el Madrid sería Brad Pitt y siempre triunfa, mientras que el resto de tios serían foreros de Burbuja pagafanteando. Pero en la realidad de la fiesta de la Champions el resto de tios son George Clooney, Tom Cruise o Chris Hemsworth por lo que es poco realista que George Clooney tire 24 cañas y no pique ninguna, aunque son cosas que pueden pasar como al Liverpool en la final, pero no sería la norma sino una excepción.

Además el Madrid no siempre triunfa en las fiestas y también pagafantea a veces, como bien ha recordado antes mi amego @Maestroscuroo en su comentario:



Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Si el Liverpool te tira 24 veces a 4 es un baño.
> Si tú le tiras al Sheriff 31 veces a 3, es que tú eres muy malo y por eso no mereces ganar la Champions.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Jajaja subnormal. Sin Mou el Madrid seguiría siendo un club perdedor anticuadísimo cobarde y abusado por todos con fichajes espantosos que eran los que hacía el gañán millonario florentino que compraba galácticos jubilados como el PSG.



El insulto, además de retratarte, resta credibilidad a tus, ya de por sí, paupérrimos argumentos.

El RM era, es y será un grande de Europa antes, durante (a pesar) y después del mamarracho de Mourinho.

Tenía un equipazo que no supo gestionar. No aportó absolutamente nada más que crispación. Es un ser abyecto y tóxico.

Ganó una Copa de España y una Liga de España. En Europa hizo el RIDÍCULO en las 3 semifinales que jugó:

- FCB: salió a especular y el FCB le violó en el Bernabéu. Fue lamentable, bochornoso e imperdonable. Puto mindundi.

- Dortmund: En la ida con 1-1 al descanso, tras una 1ª parte de mierda se dejó meter 3 goles en la 2ª parte. Puto retrasado.

- Bayern: Cagada en la ida dejándose meter 1 gol en el descuento. En la vuelta, y con el RM clasificado echó el equipo atrás, y nos follaron con la inestimable colaboración del retrasado mental de Pepe en un penalty de mongólico.

Si Morurinho modernizó e hizo ganador al RM, *sin ganar nada*, entonces ¿qué cojones han hecho Carletto y Zidane?


----------



## tHE dOG (21 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El insulto, además de retratarte, resta credibilidad a tus, ya de por sí, paupérrimos argumentos.
> 
> El RM era, es y será un grande de Europa antes, durante (a pesar) y después del mamarracho de Mourinho.
> 
> ...



Tienes la inteligencia de un panchito y la cultura de un gitano. Puto pesao coño.


----------



## Dave Bowman (21 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Que es jugar bien? He ahi la cuestion.
> Para mi, ser resolutivo cuando hay que serlo, saber generar juego cuando toca y saber jugar sin balon cuando los otros achuchan, eso conlleva jugar en cada momento a lo que convenga.
> 
> Para otros, no se, sera tener el balon o marear con mil pases ...



Si hombre. El resumen es eso.

Lo que me sorprende es que veais un equipo con 65% de posesion con 18 a tiros a puerta y que considereeis q ha jugado bien el q ha tirado 3 veces y metio uno de esos tiros con el culo.

El asunto es que cuando tienes una plantilla de 600 millones de euros. Un entrenador reconocido a nivel mundial y campos de juego y entrenamiento 5 estrellas, pues hombre, esperas un poquito más que ver a tu equipo ahi agazapado, no?

Se supone q el rival tiene q estar sufriendo jugando contra ti, y no por meter un penalti de coña en el 92 creas q has jugado mejor q el rival.


----------



## Dave Bowman (21 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Así como casi nadie recuerda que sucedió en la Champions del año xxxx al margen de lo que hizo su equipo,la del año pasado precisamente por como se gano va a permanecer en la memoria de muchos aficionados neutrales bastante tiempo.
> 
> Eso por no decir que en cuanto ojeas en algún foro guiri alguna discusion sobre cuál es el club más grande del mundo puede haber argumentos sobre los puestos 2-6, pero el 1 es prácticamente unánime,se da por sentado...tú luego puedes hacerte las pajas que quieras.



Bueno, si se recuerda. o es que tu olvidas como fue la Champions del 97? O las 3 champions seguidas?

Efectivamente, el titulo es lo que cuenta. Pero no es lo único. Puedes ganar la Champions como el chelsea de di matteo, o puedes ganarla arrasando a tus rivales. Y de eso, salvo q no te interese recordarlo, claro que se acuerda todo el mundo.

Y al final, si siempre ganas jugando ramplonamente o sin tener la admiración más allá de por tu espíritu de juanito, pues no te puede sorprender que haya epocas donde sea más fácil ver en Madrid niños con la camiseta del barça que con la del madrid. Pq esto, duela o no, ha pasado


----------



## tHE dOG (21 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Si hombre. El resumen es eso.
> 
> Lo que me sorprende es que veais un equipo con 65% de posesion con 18 a tiros a puerta y que considereeis q ha jugado bien el q ha tirado 3 veces y metio uno de esos tiros con el culo.
> 
> ...



Pues el Barcelona, España, el Ajax y todos los apóstoles del dominio y la posesión han acabado palmando ante los que juegan con cabeza reservando fuerzas y rapidito a puerta con espacios.

Ver al Madrid es un espectáculo actualmente y nunca ha gustado el contraataque de equipos pequeños pero el Madrid juega de muchas maneras.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Si hombre. El resumen es eso.
> 
> Lo que me sorprende es que veais un equipo con 65% de posesion con 18 a tiros a puerta y que considereeis q ha jugado bien el q ha tirado 3 veces y metio uno de esos tiros con el culo.
> 
> ...



65% de posesion... me interesa mas donde se tiene y el peligro que genera, o , en caso de jugar a defender resultado, lo lejos de tu porteria que este la pelota.

tiros a puerta...hay una cosa que se llama especular con el marcador y en el futbol profesional lo hacen todos. yo desde luego hubiera preferido que el barcelona tirase menos a meta de lo que lo hizo, pero fue que yo recuerde, casi todo cuando iba abajo en el marcador, a veces por dos goles. por otro lado, salvo la del gol y la de palizoski que por cierto era fuera juego o estaba ahi, ahi, tuvo pocas serias (aunque es cierto que el madrid hizo el gili a veces para sacar la pelota desde atras)

yo de un equipo diseñado para ganar, espero que gane, como el domingo, o como las finales de la temporada pasada. creo que hay momentos donde toca atacar, donde toca crear y donde toca agazaparse.

yo diria que el barcelona no estaba muy comodo yendo abajo en el marcador, es mas, yo creo que en determinados momentos con el 0-2 se sabian fragiles y si el madrid apretaba les caerian muchos .... que no olvidemos, que el dichoso penalti era el del 3-1, que ya iban ganando antes de esa accion....pero bueno, tengo la impresion de que ni tu me vas a convencer ni yo a ti.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La transición que han montado Floren/JAS/Calafat es de Premio Nobel de economía.
> 
> No sé si en la historia de un deporte de equipo de alta competición/profesionalización se ha visto algo igual.



Hay un problema, banda derecha, lateral. La renovación de Carvajal y el suplente que hay no es de nivel. Carvajal tiene que estar perfecto y ojo, que cuando no está bien, hace muchos faltas que menos mal que algunas no las pitan, que son penaltis, arriesga tontamente muchas veces, como el otro día con Lewandoski. El brasileño que han fichado no tiene buen pinta, parece muy normalito, ojala no sea así, pero el lateral derecho va a ser un problema.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lewan en modo lewan. Un tigre contra getafes, una gatito inofensivo contra grandes felinos.
> 
> Me da la risa la comparación con Benzema.



Lo mismo es como le defienden, si no le rompes la conexión con extremos, que solo saben centrar, no se asocian con el, pues mal lo llevas. En cuanto cortas la conexión, la cosa cambia, es lo que hacen los grandes.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> en el fondo creo que a quien le estan haciendo un favor a la larga es al real madrid. conoces el dicho ese... "no te mueras nunca, siempre enfermo"?
> 
> no nos interesa un xavi hdez muerto en el sentido de que lo echen del barcelona. se esta viendo la cota superior de xavi alli y nos viene muy bien. precisamente nos viene bien que tras perder en madrid coja un poquito de aire, luego si todo va como debe, se quedan fuera en fase de grupos en copa de europa y para aplacar a su publico, estaria bien que los bilbainos pongan el culo, y el filial de turno que le toque.... asi intercalara pinchazos con algunos partidos que le iran dando aire para luego acabar en la mierda, porque tal y como pinta esto, en la uefa va a tener rivales que perfectamente pueden pintarle la jeta.
> 
> con respecto al picharreal, pues que voy a decir.... que a menos que el español de barcelona jugase una competicion europea, en europa el unico español que quiero que gane es el madrid, el resto, envidiosos de mierda, que palmen siempre.



Hace tres años a conocidos le decía, que siga Messi, que siga Messi, que le renueve el Barcelona, algunos pensaban que decía chorradas. Con la Chavineta igual.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Si hombre. El resumen es eso.
> 
> Lo que me sorprende es que veais un equipo con 65% de posesion con 18 a tiros a puerta y que considereeis q ha jugado bien el q ha tirado 3 veces y metio uno de esos tiros con el culo.
> 
> ...



Sigues confundiendo jugar bien con bonito, el objetivo es ganar, lo otro es subjetivo. Pero nada, que si, que el BArcelona es muy admirado, nadie se olvida de las goleadas que le meten y que sigan. Los que tenemos memoria sabemos que era el Barcelona en Europa antes de esas champions ganada (incluida esa que ganaron a un equipo desaparecido) y después de esa época. Esa se recuerda también, sin olvidar el 4-0 del Milán, ese equipo que tampoco sabía jugar al fútbol, según el gran Juan Cruz.
Es lo único que tienes antes la realidad, tu idea de bonito, que vendes como jugar bien, esa superiorida moral del pueblo catalán en su equipo de fútbol. Es acojonante, si no juegas como yo , no juegas bien. Eres del Chavineto de "perdemos 7-0 pero no nos han dominado".


----------



## Dr.Muller (21 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ese quién es compañero???





Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El que te metió el nabo entero.
> 
> (reconoce que lo estabas esperando)


----------



## Dr.Muller (21 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pues a Vini le habrán dado una vuelta más en la plancha que a Rodrygo, pero no mucho más. Pero vamos que el concepto era que si hay racismo contra Vinicius y no contra Rodrygo ni cualquier otro negro de los muchos del Madrid será por algo.
> 
> Y el mismo caos que genera Vinicius en las defensas rivales lo genera también entre sus compañeros. El chiste de meterlo entre los 10 mejores del mundo se cuenta solo, es que lo han puesto por delante de Modric, Haaland, Nkunku, la araña y el Cabrales.
> 
> ...



El tema es que la mayoría de equipos se encierran con el madrid.
el verdadero CAOS de Vinicius es cuando puede correr a una defensa adelantada, ahí es brutal y desde la defensa le pueden meter el pase, es puro rockanrol y eso no lo tiene ningún equipo.

Tiene cierta habilidad para sacar de quicio a los defensas, sus buenas patadas le cuesta.
Antes solo lo marcaba un lateral, ahora el central tiene que ayudar.


----------



## Dr.Muller (21 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Bueno, si se recuerda. o es que tu olvidas como fue la Champions del 97? O las 3 champions seguidas?
> 
> Efectivamente, el titulo es lo que cuenta. Pero no es lo único. Puedes ganar la Champions como el chelsea de di matteo, o puedes ganarla arrasando a tus rivales. Y de eso, salvo q no te interese recordarlo, claro que se acuerda todo el mundo.
> 
> Y al final, si siempre ganas jugando ramplonamente o sin tener la admiración más allá de por tu espíritu de juanito, pues no te puede sorprender que haya epocas donde sea más fácil ver en Madrid niños con la camiseta del barça que con la del madrid. Pq esto, duela o no, ha pasado



Cualquiera que te lea puede pensar que el barcelona gana muchas champions arrasando a sus rivales

y luego ves el último partido contra el ínter y piensas que la propaganda funciona bien

es como una secta, vamos a ponerle nombre:
”IGLESIA DEL 70% DE POSESION”
”HERMANOS DE LOS 14 TIROS FUERA”
”EVANGELIO DE VAMOS TODOS ARRIBA Y QUE SE JODAN NUESTROS CENTRALES”
”IGLESIA PALANQUERA DEL SESPET LISO”
”IGLESIA DEL PASE LATERAL”


----------



## feps (21 Oct 2022)

En nuestro FIFA real y no virtual, el primero pudo venir al Madrid, el segundo todavía sigue con nosotros, y el tercero sería un fichajazo.









FIFA 23: TOTW 5 ya disponible con Neymar Jr., Kroos y Barella


EA Sports ya ha lanzado el TOTW 5 de FUT 23 con jugadores destacados como Neymar Jr., Kroos y Barella. Estas cartas del Ultimate Team estarán disponibles hasta el 26 de octubre.




vandal.elespanol.com


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Cualquiera que te lea puede pensar que el barcelona gana muchas champions arrasando a sus rivales
> 
> y luego ves el último partido contra el ínter y piensas que la propaganda funciona bien
> 
> ...



Algunas con expulsiones injustas de rivales, pero son dioses del fútbol y todos les admiran, sobre todo el BAyern.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Oct 2022)

¿Los del Manchester United también son tan cansinos con que solo ellos juegan bien?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿Los del Manchester United también son tan cansinos con que solo ellos juegan bien?



¿Por qué lo dices? Yo me muevo por su principal foro desde los tiempos de Redondo y Raúl y de toda la vida han estado encantadísimos de haberse conocido y de ser el club más seguido del mundo y el más poderoso económicamente y tal y cual (nada de eso es cierto actualmente y puede que no lo fuera tanto hace veinte años) pero talibanismo del estilo y los valors no les he detectado en especial.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Por qué lo dices? Yo me muevo por su principal foro desde los tiempos de Redondo y Raúl y de toda la vida han estado encantadísimos de haberse conocido y de ser el club más seguido del mundo y el más poderoso económicamente y tal y cual (nada de eso es cierto actualmente y puede que no lo fuera tanto hace veinte años) pero talibanismo del estilo y los valors no lo he detectado en especial.



Por comparar lo que piensan los del estilo con lo que piensan los aficionados de otro grande venido a menos. A ver si entre equipos de Europa League se entienden.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Por comparar lo que piensan los del estilo con lo que piensan los aficionados de otro grande venido a menos. A ver si entre equipos de Europa League se entienden.



No, los aficionados del United tienen muchos puntos de príncipes destronados pero en otras facetas son muy ignorantes. Se piensan que el buen o el mal fútbol se evidencian ganando. Pobrecillos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Oct 2022)

@Igualdad 7-2521 Te pongo un ejemplo de cómo se ven los mancunianos a sí mismos. Hace unos días, especulando con los motivos de que Casemiro haya querido ir allí, y no pudiendo aceptar que simplemente haya sido buscar un terreno menos competido y una mejora económica, a uno de ellos se le ocurrió que a lo mejor era porque Casemiro tiene 5 Copas de Europa y de esa manera tenía más posibilidades de lograr el récord de ganar la sexta. 

Eso en un equipo en Europa League cuyo asalto a la CE sería en el mejor de los casos el año que viene.

En Inglaterra el sentir general es que el Real Madrid tiene este año las mismas posibilidades de ganar la Champions que las que le daban el año pasado. No pocas, no muy pocas. *Ninguna*. Cero patatero. Le dan más al PSG. Ni siquiera es un sentir. Es casi una certeza, un axioma. Lo tienen tan claro que ni lo comentan.

Están obnubilados por su Premier y por su ombligo. Y si la Premier va a dominar el continente va a ser a base de matar de hambre a las demás ligas quitándoles todos sus jugadores, pero no lo va a hacer en el campo. Ya hemos visto que salvo Liverpool, Chelsea y City los equipos ingleses de mitad de tabla no tienen gran éxito ante españoles, franceses y alemanes. Hasta los escoceses tienen más.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Tienes la inteligencia de un panchito y la cultura de un gitano. Puto pesao coño.



Insultos y ningún argumento. Tú mismo te retratas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Por qué lo dices? Yo me muevo por su principal foro desde los tiempos de Redondo y Raúl y de toda la vida han estado encantadísimos de haberse conocido y de ser el club más seguido del mundo y el más poderoso económicamente y tal y cual (nada de eso es cierto actualmente y puede que no lo fuera tanto hace veinte años) pero talibanismo del estilo y los valors no les he detectado en especial.




El día que el Madrid les levantó a Beckham fue un golpe durísimo para su imagen, pero el día que les levantamos a Cristiano directamente desaparecieron del mapa. 

Durante esos años pasaron de equipo poderoso y con más seguidores del planeta (esto era verdad) a ser segundos, después de la rivalidad Barcelona real Madrid pasaron a ser terceros, después de la compra de los Mohamed del city, el ruso del Chelsea y los éxitos europeos del Liverpool pasaron a ser sextos, y eso teniendo en cuenta que la liga italiana atraviesa desde hace una década una crisis galopante.

Es un club que innovó en muchas cosas, pero no supo evolucionar, ni dentro ni fuera de los terrenos de juego.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Si hombre. El resumen es eso.
> 
> Lo que me sorprende es que veais un equipo con 65% de posesion con 18 a tiros a puerta y que considereeis q ha jugado bien el q ha tirado 3 veces y metio uno de esos tiros con el culo.
> 
> ...



Mal que te pese el fútbol se parece mucho al boxeo: *Es un deporte a una jugada*. Da prioridad a un gancho a la mandíbula frente a un estético juego de piernas, bailes, parada de combate, combinaciones, giros, desplazamientos, etc...

*Una hostia y a la lona... Y resulta que el fútbol es el deporte rey a nivel mundial.*

Al que no le guste el fútbol que se pase al baloncesto, al baseball, al fútbol americano, al hockey hielo, etc... y demás mierdas yanquis.


----------



## Dr.Muller (21 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Mal que te pese el fútbol se parece mucho al boxeo: *Es un deporte a una jugada*. Da prioridad a un gancho a la mandíbula frente a un estético juego de piernas, bailes, parada de cmbate, combinaciones, giros, desplazamientos, etc...
> 
> *Una hostia y a la lona... Y resulta que el fútbol es el deporte rey a nivel mundial.*
> 
> Al que no le guste el fútbol que se pase al baloncesto, al baseball, al fútbol americano, al hockey hielo, etc... y demás mierdas yanquis.



Pozi
pese a quien pese


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El día que el Madrid les levantó a Beckham fue un golpe durísimo para su imagen, pero el día que les levantamos a Cristiano directamente desaparecieron del mapa.



Si les hubiéramos levantado a De Gea ya habría sido el acabose...


----------



## tHE dOG (21 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El día que el Madrid les levantó a Beckham fue un golpe durísimo para su imagen, pero el día que les levantamos a Cristiano directamente desaparecieron del mapa.
> 
> Durante esos años pasaron de equipo poderoso y con más seguidores del planeta (esto era verdad) a ser segundos, después de la rivalidad Barcelona real Madrid pasaron a ser terceros, después de la compra de los Mohamed del city, el ruso del Chelsea y los éxitos europeos del Liverpool pasaron a ser sextos, y eso teniendo en cuenta que la liga italiana atraviesa desde hace una década una crisis galopante.
> 
> Es un club que innovó en muchas cosas, pero no supo evolucionar, ni dentro ni fuera de los terrenos de juego.



Te recomiendo que si sabes inglés veas en Youtube las entrevistas que Gary Neville hace a sus ex compañeros, Scholes, Keane, Beckham, incluso Piqué. Son informales entre amigos pero muy interesantes para ver cómo se veían a sí mismos y al resto de clubes incluyendo Madrid o Barsa. Por ejemplo se ve que es un club con baja auto estima típica inglesa, con muchísima crítica cabrona inglesa y muy alcohólicos que no se cuidaban y se arrepienten. Lo de los ingleses y el alcohol y el desfase y ser una sociedad overcritical les pasa factura.


----------



## xilebo (21 Oct 2022)




----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> @Igualdad 7-2521 Te pongo un ejemplo de cómo se ven los mancunianos a sí mismos. Hace unos días, especulando con los motivos de que Casemiro haya querido ir allí, y no pudiendo aceptar que simplemente haya sido buscar un terreno menos competido y una mejora económica, a uno de ellos se le ocurrió que a lo mejor era porque Casemiro tiene 5 Copas de Europa y de esa manera tenía más posibilidades de lograr el récord de ganar la sexta.



Son como nuestros enemigos del país de los campanarios pero en vez de estil tienen el poder supremo de la Premier.

Tontos unos y tontos otros.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El insulto, además de retratarte, resta credibilidad a tus, ya de por sí, paupérrimos argumentos.
> 
> El RM era, es y será un grande de Europa antes, durante (a pesar) y después del mamarracho de Mourinho.
> 
> ...



El Palancalona ganó en el Bernabéu gracias a que el árbitro echó a Pepe por el teatro de Alves. En la vuelta el árbitro nos robó descaradamente.
Contra el BvB se estuvo a un gol de igualar, pese a la cagada de la ida.
La del Bayern fue la peor porque no se les remató y nunca se debió llegar a los penaltis.
Y la crsipación también venía del otro bando con la soberbia y prepotencia de Guardiola, Vilanova y toda esa piara.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El día que el Madrid les levantó a Beckham fue un golpe durísimo para su imagen, pero el día que les levantamos a Cristiano directamente desaparecieron del mapa.
> 
> Durante esos años pasaron de equipo poderoso y con más seguidores del planeta (esto era verdad) a ser segundos, después de la rivalidad Barcelona real Madrid pasaron a ser terceros, después de la compra de los Mohamed del city, el ruso del Chelsea y los éxitos europeos del Liverpool pasaron a ser sextos, y eso teniendo en cuenta que la liga italiana atraviesa desde hace una década una crisis galopante.
> 
> Es un club que innovó en muchas cosas, pero no supo evolucionar, ni dentro ni fuera de los terrenos de juego.



Lo de Beckham les salió redoondo, te recuerdo que llegó un tal Ronaldinho que les hizo ganar otra Champions, atraco mediante al Arsenal en la final.


----------



## Manero (21 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> El tema es que la mayoría de equipos se encierran con el madrid.
> el verdadero CAOS de Vinicius es cuando puede correr a una defensa adelantada, ahí es brutal y desde la defensa le pueden meter el pase, es puro rockanrol y eso no lo tiene ningún equipo.
> 
> Tiene cierta habilidad para sacar de quicio a los defensas, sus buenas patadas le cuesta.
> Antes solo lo marcaba un lateral, ahora el central tiene que ayudar.



A un velocista le dejas espacio para correr y a Sergi Roberto marcándole y claro que brilla, pero a mi dame jugadores que interpreten bien el juego y sepan tomar buenas decisiones antes que otros con mucha calidad y velocidad pero sin cerebro como Vinicius o Dembelé.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Oct 2022)

Lo mejor del united...


----------



## xilebo (21 Oct 2022)

*Se apaga la luz de Isco*

El malagueño, que regresa al Bernabéu, convenció en sus inicios con el Sevilla de Lopetegui, pero con Sampaoli ha mostrado una versión más gris.


----------



## skan (21 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Mal que te pese el fútbol se parece mucho al boxeo: *Es un deporte a una jugada*. Da prioridad a un gancho a la mandíbula frente a un estético juego de piernas, bailes, parada de combate, combinaciones, giros, desplazamientos, etc...
> 
> *Una hostia y a la lona... Y resulta que el fútbol es el deporte rey a nivel mundial.*
> 
> Al que no le guste el fútbol que se pase al baloncesto, al baseball, al fútbol americano, al hockey hielo, etc... y demás mierdas yanquis.



Precisamente el fútbol no es así.
En boxeo un mal golpe y te quedas KO y se acabó.
En el fútbol si te meten un gol no te quedas KO, vas tú y metes y otro, y así 90 minuto+añadidos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Lo de Beckham les salió redoondo, te recuerdo que llegó un tal Ronaldinho que les hizo ganar otra Champions, atraco mediante al Arsenal en la final.



REcuerdo esa final, buena expulsión y otras decisiones, pero ellos son la voz de la verdad palanquera.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El Palancalona ganó en el Bernabéu gracias a que el árbitro echó a Pepe por el teatro de Alves. En la vuelta el árbitro nos robó descaradamente.
> Contra el BvB se estuvo a un gol de igualar, pese a la cagada de la ida.
> La del Bayern fue la peor porque no se les remató y nunca se debió llegar a los penaltis.
> Y la crsipación también venía del otro bando con la soberbia y prepotencia de Guardiola, Vilanova y toda esa piara.



- Mou y Pepe fueron muy inocentes. Todos sabíamos que los HdlgP de Pep + Platiní iban a cazarnos a la mínima oportunidad. Pepe no hizo nada pero pareció que hizo algo. De todas formas el planteamiento de Mou fue muy cobarde y rácano. El RM se debió comer al FCB en unas semis en el Bernabéu.

- BvB se estuvo a un gol pero artificialmente. El RM marcó el 2-0 con la eliminatoria ya muerta, nunca se aspiró a remontar. Un entrenador del RM no puede permitir que le claven 3 goles en la 2ª parte de unas semis de Copa de Europa.

- Bayern. Reconoces que Mou la cagó no rematando al rival. Pecó de cholismo y _al carrer_.

Del otro bando siempre ha habido, hay y habrá crispación. Odian al RM. Ladran luego cabalgamos. Ni el RM ni el entrenador del RM debe rebajarse al nivel de la chusma antimadridista.

Insisto: Creo que a Mou le vino grande el RM. Se desquició... se volvió loco... se autodestruyó... Ahora celebra y se tatúa Conference Leagues... Es un pobre hombre.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Se apaga la luz de Isco*
> El malagueño, que regresa al Bernabéu, convenció en sus inicios con el Sevilla de Lopetegui, pero con Sampaoli ha mostrado una versión más gris.



Petardo y bobo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Oct 2022)

skan dijo:


> Precisamente el fútbol no es así.
> En boxeo un mal golpe y te quedas KO y se acabó.
> En el fútbol si te metes un gol no te quedas KO, vas tú y metes y otro, y así 90 minuto+añadidos.



Si retuerzas el símil entramos en matices...

El RM es como Rocky Balboa: Le dan mil hostias pero no le tumban y al final mete una hostia definitiva al rival... y gana.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Oct 2022)

A los del Barça les tocó la lotería teniendo a Messi gratis cuando era un jugador que costaba 200 millones. El que quiera que le sume también a Xavi, a Iniesta o al que se le antoje.

Se gastaron lo de la lotería de Messi y han acabado arruinados, hasta ahí bien, no es nada que no pase todos los días.

Lo que yo no había visto nunca es que encima, después, de arruinarse, el ganador de la lotería le diga a los demás que no tienen ni idea de llevar su negociado y que él en sus buenos tiempos tenía la admiración de la comarca por su lucrativo negocio de pedalos y prueba de ello es que la gente se acuerda mucho de él.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (21 Oct 2022)

Y encima se ha arruinado después de gastarse las perras en dacias y putas de 20 euros mientras el vecino del que se reía tiene un Mercedes y una supermodelo.

Pero el de la lotería tiene más coches y folla más.


----------



## tHE dOG (21 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo mejor del united...



Warra suprema low IQ


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> A los del Barça les tocó la lotería teniendo a Messi gratis cuando era un jugador que costaba 200 millones. El que quiera que le sume también a Xavi, a Iniesta o al que se le antoje.
> 
> Se gastaron lo de la lotería de Messi y han acabado arruinados, hasta ahí bien, no es nada que no pase todos los días.



FloPer se ha fundido 1000 millones en destrozar el estadio y ha arruinado al RM aún más.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Oct 2022)

Bueno, creo que el Sevilla es, junto con la visita a Vallecas (Y la de Leipzig, aunque está es poco relevante) lo único de dificultad media que nos queda. 

No pensaba yo llegar lider al parón, pero probablemente suceda. Pero hay que ganar a este "nuevo" Sevilla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Oct 2022)

Rociadas Vergara, una madridista de verdad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Oct 2022)

Melodías, ella nos ayudó a conseguir la 14:


----------



## Chichimango (21 Oct 2022)

Parece ser que a Gavi Samsagaz (tomo el apodo del gran @Cuchillo de palo) le han dado también el Golden Boy.

Luego el que hace buenas campañas de presión es el Madrid...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Normalmente el balón de oro es justo con algunas excepciones lamentables como los dos últimos de Messi, el de Cannavaro, el de Modric o el de Owen.
> 
> Pero se han metido en un embolao del que solo puede salir desprestigio como los oscars que ya es todo política.
> 
> ...



El de Modric injusto?
Tú eres subnormal.
Y Gavi es una máquina. Será un soplapollas, pero dudo que hay un jugador joven mejor. A lo mejor te gustaría si fuese negro.

El caso es que en el resto de lo que dices creo que llevas razón.


----------



## tHE dOG (21 Oct 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> El de Modric injusto?
> Tú eres subnormal.
> Y Gavi es una máquina. Será un soplapollas, pero dudo que hay un jugador joven mejor. A lo mejor te gustaría si fuese negro.
> 
> El caso es que en el resto de lo que dices creo que llevas razón.



Puto imbécil que estúpido eres guarro de mierda


----------



## feps (21 Oct 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Y Gavi es una máquina.



De repartir leña.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> De repartir leña.



Si fuese del Real Madrid estaría todo el foro comiéndole la polla.
O no, es blanco y CANTERANO.
Lo mismo estaría todo el foro poniéndolo a parir y rezando porque el Arsenal se lo lleve por 40 millones.


----------



## feps (21 Oct 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Si fuese del Real Madrid estaría todo el foro comiéndole la polla.
> O no, es blanco y CANTERANO.
> Lo mismo estaría todo el foro poniéndolo a parir y rezando porque el Arsenal se lo lleve por 40 millones.





Barra libre para Gavi


----------



## petro6 (21 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> en el fondo creo que a quien le estan haciendo un favor a la larga es al real madrid. conoces el dicho ese... "no te mueras nunca, siempre enfermo"?
> 
> no nos interesa un xavi hdez muerto en el sentido de que lo echen del barcelona. se esta viendo la cota superior de xavi alli y nos viene muy bien. precisamente nos viene bien que tras perder en madrid coja un poquito de aire, luego si todo va como debe, se quedan fuera en fase de grupos en copa de europa y para aplacar a su publico, estaria bien que los bilbainos pongan el culo, y el filial de turno que le toque.... asi intercalara pinchazos con algunos partidos que le iran dando aire para luego acabar en la mierda, porque tal y como pinta esto, en la uefa va a tener rivales que perfectamente pueden pintarle la jeta.
> 
> con respecto al picharreal, pues que voy a decir.... que a menos que el español de barcelona jugase una competicion europea, en europa el unico español que quiero que gane es el madrid, el resto, envidiosos de mierda, que palmen siempre.



Yo pienso igual, que les jodan a todos en Europa menos al Español.


----------



## petro6 (21 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Mourinho es un pobre diablo. Un demente. Un pusilánime. Un perdedor al que le vino grandísimo el puesto de entrenador en el RM.
> 
> Él sólo se cargó 3 semifinales, 3.
> 
> ...



Pues seguramente sin Mourinho, ahora mismo el Farsa nos habría igualado en Champions.


----------



## petro6 (21 Oct 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Si fuese del Real Madrid estaría todo el foro comiéndole la polla.
> O no, es blanco y CANTERANO.
> Lo mismo estaría todo el foro poniéndolo a parir y rezando porque el Arsenal se lo lleve por 40 millones.



Si estuviese en el Madrid superararía el record de tarjetas y expulsiones del Gramos en sólamente dos temporadas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Oct 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> El de Modric injusto?
> Tú eres subnormal.
> Y Gavi es una máquina. Será un soplapollas, pero dudo que hay un jugador joven mejor. A lo mejor te gustaría si fuese negro.
> 
> El caso es que en el resto de lo que dices creo que llevas razón.



Si, en correr y dar patadas, la que habéis tomado c on el chaval, eso si, por ahora en Europa ha hecho grandes partidos, pierden pero compite, como dijo en su debut contra el BAyern.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Oct 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Si fuese del Real Madrid estaría todo el foro comiéndole la polla.
> O no, es blanco y CANTERANO.
> Lo mismo estaría todo el foro poniéndolo a parir y rezando porque el Arsenal se lo lleve por 40 millones.



SSSW
Hasta el momento tiene prensa a favor, con esa edad no ha hecho nada destacable, cosa normal por otra parte, eso sí, en partidos importantes le mojan la oreja una y otra vez, en dos ot res años se verá lo que puede ser, pero con ese físico en el fúbtol de ahora como no tengo buenos escuderos solo hará mierda, y eso si, dar patadas y no ser expulsado por jugar donde juega si ocurre, pero claro, hay que protegerlo porque es del palancas, a otros del palancas como los señala Laporta hay que machacarlos. Si fuese del Real Madrid indicaría la mediocridad que habría de jugadores y que no se ha fichado bien.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (21 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Si hombre. El resumen es eso.
> 
> Lo que me sorprende es que veais un equipo con 65% de posesion con 18 a tiros a puerta y que considereeis q ha jugado bien el q ha tirado 3 veces y metio uno de esos tiros con el culo.
> 
> ...



Tanto en el fútbol como en la vida, al final, lo importante son los resultados. Salvo para los que, como es el caso, no los consiguen. Para esos queda el palabrerío, y como buenos españoles, criticar al que gana.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (21 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pues a Vini le habrán dado una vuelta más en la plancha que a Rodrygo, pero no mucho más. Pero vamos que el concepto era que si hay racismo contra Vinicius y no contra Rodrygo ni cualquier otro negro de los muchos del Madrid será por algo.
> 
> Y el mismo caos que genera Vinicius en las defensas rivales lo genera también entre sus compañeros. El chiste de meterlo entre los 10 mejores del mundo se cuenta solo, es que lo han puesto por delante de Modric, Haaland, Nkunku, la araña y el Cabrales.
> 
> ...



Menos mal que no perteneces al cuerpo de Funcionarios de Justicia, sino habría que echarse a temblar sabiendo que vas a ser juez de algo.

Está bien que pongas las declaraciones de Bartra (con su opinión), podías también poner las de Joaquín en su día diciendo que era muy malo, o las de Raphinha diciendo que el Madrid el domingo tenía que prepararse, o las de Raíllo después de lesionar a Rodrygo acusando al madridista de lesionarle cuando en las imágenes se veía claramente como poco más que le agredía. También debemos dejar pasar las imágenes de ese padre y ese hijo en el Camp Nou el año pasado llamándole mono al pasar detrás de la portería... son cosas que pasan en el fútbol porque el fútbol está lleno de descerebrados... pero los justificamos porque el negrete brasileño es un provocador...

Me encanta que os haya dado rabo a lo largo durante todo el año pasado y también me encanta que le hayan atracado en el Balón de Oro, a ver si así conseguimos que este año se pique y repita el gol y/o asistencia en todas las eliminatorias de Champions + la traca definitiva con el gol en la final. Va por buen camino a día de hoy (7 goles y 3 asistencias) y sigue en Champions...

Y es que sigues sin aprender y sigues sin ver que el tipo tiene todo lo que hace falta en el fútbol de hoy en día. Vinicius es el mayor productor individual de caudal ofensivo de toda Europa , los equipos ya defienden con doble lateral + central + pivote su zona; dejando totalmente desguarnecida la derecha para Valverde y/o Rodrygo (hay que verse los partidos). Sólo con esto último, ya merece la pena tenerle sobre el campo.

Lo que define al aficionado del Barca es lo mismo que define al del PSOE, se llama SOBERBIA. Lo mío es mejor y la superioridad moral es mía. 
Pedri, Gavi, Ansu, Koundé, Araujo... todos mejores que los del Madrid... pero en la Europa Lí...

Mientras tanto, desde un tal Messi, en el Barca nadie se ha acercado a las cifras de Vinicius el año pasado desde el año 2018 donde Suárez se la saca. Ya han pasado 5 años casi de esto y en breve, casi 10 desde que levantásteis la última Champions. 

Y en el imaginario blaugrana, los buenos son los suyos...


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Oct 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Tanto en el fútbol como en la vida, al final, lo importante son los resultados. Salvo para los que, como es el caso, no los consiguen. Para esos queda el palabrerío, y como buenos españoles, criticar al que gana.



Da igual, para el el Madrid siempre juega mal, aunque veamos partidos donde tiene la tira de oportunidades, domina, etc. SEgún el la final contra la Juventus por ejemplo, se gano agazapado y dos tiros a puerta que milagrosamente se convirtieron en 4 goles. Son así , sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas, que se crean sus mentiras, es su problema. Luego jugaban mierda de partidos donde el enano les sacaba las castañas del fuego y siguen con el rollo de inventores del fútbol. Ahora hacer una colecta para la vuelta de Messi, sería sensacional, chavineta más el hormonas.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Oct 2022)

Gavi será el nuevo Bojan.


----------



## feps (21 Oct 2022)




----------



## seven up (21 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Se apaga la luz de Isco*
> 
> El malagueño, que regresa al Bernabéu, convenció en sus inicios con el Sevilla de Lopetegui, pero con Sampaoli ha mostrado una versión más gris.



Para apagar la luz primero se le tiene que encender. De los 13 partidos que ha disputado, ha sido en los dos primeros partidos suplente y en el resto titular. En la inmensa mayoría acabó sustituido. Sus números después de 13 partidos jugados son 0 goles y 2 asistencias. Gracias a él acabó Lopetegui su gran valedor, despedido.
No es de extrañar que de los 22 jugadores del Sevilla, él sea el penúltimo que menos cobra de toda la plantilla a años luz de Rakitic que cobra 6 veces más que él y empatado con un tal Ludwig Augustinsson cedido por el Arsenal.


----------



## feps (21 Oct 2022)

Menuda cuadrilla de mamarrachas impresentables. Que se vayan a tomar por culo y dejen a las buenas profesionales en paz.






Las 15 jugadoras que renunciaron piden a sus sustitutas emitir un comunicado apoyándolas


Las jugadoras que renunciaron a la selección nacional mientras Jorge Vilda continúe como seleccionador tuvieron este miércoles una tensa reunión con el grueso de las futbolistas má




www.marca.com


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1235655



Faltas SANCIONADAS, que no cometidas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Oct 2022)

Los mamadous al sol, Una película de iziar bollain, con la colaboración del ministerio de cultura y la cruz roja.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## Agente Coulson (22 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Mourinho es un pobre diablo. Un demente. Un pusilánime. Un perdedor al que le vino grandísimo el puesto de entrenador en el RM.
> 
> Él sólo se cargó 3 semifinales, 3.
> 
> ...



Leyendo el primer párrafo parecía que estabas hablando de Del Bosque.

Pues estoy en total desacuerdo. Mourinho creó un equipo muy competitivo. Qué plantó cara al mejor Barcelona de la historia. Y si no ganó ninguna Champions fue porque para eso hace falta, además de estar entre los mejores, un punto de suerte que él no tuvo.

Por decirte algo más concreto, en su segunda temporada ganó la Liga con récord histórico de puntos y de goles.


----------



## Manero (22 Oct 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Vinicius es el mayor productor individual de caudal ofensivo de toda Europa , los equipos ya defienden con doble lateral + central + pivote su zona; dejando totalmente desguarnecida la derecha para Valverde y/o Rodrygo (hay que verse los partidos).



¿Estás seguro que esto que has escrito no lo has soñado? Que tampoco es que me vea todos los partidos del Madrid, pero esa imagen que quieres dar de los equipos defendiendo a Vinicius rodeandole de 5 rivales en plan Oliver Aton no la he visto nunca. Más bien lo que hacen es cerrarse atrás sin dejar espacios y ahí Vinicius no tiene recursos si no puede correr.

Y desengañate, los números de Vini la temporada pasada no son mejores que los de Pedrito en algunas de sus temporadas en el Barça.


----------



## Roedr (22 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Por qué lo dices? Yo me muevo por su principal foro desde los tiempos de Redondo y Raúl y de toda la vida han estado encantadísimos de haberse conocido y de ser el club más seguido del mundo y el más poderoso económicamente y tal y cual (nada de eso es cierto actualmente y puede que no lo fuera tanto hace veinte años) pero talibanismo del estilo y los valors no les he detectado en especial.



Es el ADN inglés. Son superiores. No hay más. Da igual que hagan el ridículo año tras año. Seguro que los del Citi se creen que son el mejor club del mundo y France Football sólo ha reconocido la evidencia.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1235655



otro torneo que se llevan pa las vitrinas. están imparaplas.


----------



## Moss (22 Oct 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Leyendo el primer párrafo parecía que estabas hablando de Del Bosque.
> 
> Pues estoy en total desacuerdo. Mourinho creó un equipo muy competitivo. Qué plantó cara al mejor Barcelona de la historia. Y si no ganó ninguna Champions fue porque para eso hace falta, además de estar entre los mejores, un punto de suerte que él no tuvo.
> 
> Por decirte algo más concreto, en su segunda temporada ganó la Liga con récord histórico de puntos y de goles.



El punto de suerte que se necesita para que en una tanda de penales teniendo a Kaká y CR fallen los dos


----------



## feps (22 Oct 2022)

Mourinho hizo el trabajo sucio. Le entregaron una banda sin alma y creó un equipo extraordinariamente competitivo, hasta el extremo de desesperar a los inventores del fútbol. Otros vinieron después para recoger los éxitros que Mou sembró. Lo mismo que ocurrió en el Farsa con el infravalorado Rijkaard. Tengo clarísimo que quien abrió el camino de la Décima fue portugués, pero no precisamente Cristiano.


----------



## Agente Coulson (22 Oct 2022)

Moss dijo:


> El punto de suerte que se necesita para que en una tanda de penales teniendo a Kaká y CR fallen los dos



Más Ramos, aunque en aquél momento no se sabía que era un excelente lanzador de penaltis


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Oct 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Leyendo el primer párrafo parecía que estabas hablando de Del Bosque.
> 
> Pues estoy en total desacuerdo. Mourinho creó un equipo muy competitivo. Qué plantó cara al mejor Barcelona de la historia. Y si no ganó ninguna Champions fue porque para eso hace falta, además de estar entre los mejores, un punto de suerte que él no tuvo.
> 
> Por decirte algo más concreto, en su segunda temporada ganó la Liga con récord histórico de puntos y de goles.



Del Bosque ganó 2 Copas de Europa... y no ganó más porque el payaso de Valdano por órden del desleal FloPer lo echaron del RM.

El RM ya había ganado Ligas antes del perdedor de Setubal.

Cuando hablas de suerte en Copa de Europa, para justificar los fracasos de Mourinho, parece que está hablando un patético o un culerdo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> ¿Estás seguro que esto que has escrito no lo has soñado? Que tampoco es que me vea todos los partidos del Madrid, pero esa imagen que quieres dar de los equipos defendiendo a Vinicius rodeandole de 5 rivales en plan Oliver Aton no la he visto nunca. Más bien lo que hacen es cerrarse atrás sin dejar espacios y ahí Vinicius no tiene recursos si no puede correr.
> 
> Y desengañate, los números de Vini la temporada pasada no son mejores que los de Pedrito en algunas de sus temporadas en el Barça.



Vinicius es un blufff


----------



## Dr.Muller (22 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> ¿Estás seguro que esto que has escrito no lo has soñado? Que tampoco es que me vea todos los partidos del Madrid, pero esa imagen que quieres dar de los equipos defendiendo a Vinicius rodeandole de 5 rivales en plan Oliver Aton no la he visto nunca. Más bien lo que hacen es cerrarse atrás sin dejar espacios y ahí Vinicius no tiene recursos si no puede correr.
> 
> Y desengañate, los números de Vini la temporada pasada no son mejores que los de Pedrito en algunas de sus temporadas en el Barça.



Es que eso de Vinicius es lo que se ve
como mínimo 2 defensas pero normalmente 3 y hasta 4 
y como dice el compi si miras a la derecha suelen estar solos modric Valverde y Rodrigo 
una cosa es defender lo tuyo que me parece bien, y otra es negar lo obvio por que se ve

y esto en los ataques estáticos, si hay que correr ni lo ven


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Oct 2022)

Moss dijo:


> El punto de suerte que se necesita para que en una tanda de penales teniendo a Kaká y CR fallen los dos



La suerte era no haber llegado a los penalties por echar el equipo atrás. contra el Bayern y que el descerebardo de Pepe no diera la opción a Robben de tirarse en el área para que nos clavasen el 2-1.

La suerte era no perder 0-2 con el puto FCB en la ida de las semis.

La suerte era que el rerasado mental de Pepe (uno de los jugadores más tóxicos de la historia del RM) no hiciera el ridículo ante Lewandowski y el subnormal de Xabi Alonso (un cáncer sobrevaloradísimo) no hiciera un penalty absurdo en Dortmund.


----------



## Dr.Muller (22 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Vinicius es un blufff



Es rock and roll, habría que preguntarle a los rivales 
este año lucirá menos por que lo conocen mejor


----------



## Dr.Muller (22 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> La suerte era no haber llegado a los penalties por echar el equipo atrás. contra el Bayern y que el descerebardo de Pepe no diera la opción a Robben de tirarse en el área para que nos clavasen el 2-1.
> 
> La suerte era no perder 0-2 con el puto FCB en la ida de las semis.
> 
> La suerte era que el rerasado mental de Pepe (uno de los jugadores más tóxicos de la historia del RM) no hiciera el ridículo ante Lewandowski y el subnormal de Xabi Alonso (un cáncer sobrevaloradísimo) no hiciera un penalty absurdo en Dortmund.



Pepe?
Xabi Alonso?
joder tío


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Pepe?
> Xabi Alonso?
> joder tío



Pepe hizo penalty en la final de 2016, por suerte el tarado de Griezmann lo falló.
Pepe hizo penalty que nos jodió, junto con Mou, las semis de 2012.
Pepe se autoexpulsó, con la colaboración de Alves, Mou y Platiní, en las semis de 2011.

Salía retratado en decenas de goles... siempre de espectador. Un cáncer.









Pepe traiciona a la afición del Real Madrid: "No era tan emotiva, teníamos que automotivarnos"


Pepe ha lanzado un dardo a la afición del Real Madrid en unas declaraciones recogidas por Jugones en La Sexta. El central, que prefiere a la hinchada del Besiktas, ha asegurado que la plantilla blanca tenía que automotivarse para los grandes partidos debido a que los madridistas no son tan emotivos.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (22 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Del Bosque ganó 2 Copas de Europa... y no ganó más porque el payaso de Valdano por órden del desleal FloPer lo echaron del RM.
> 
> El RM ya había ganado Ligas antes del perdedor de Setubal.
> 
> Cuando hablas de suerte en Copa de Europa, para justificar los fracasos de Mourinho, parece que está hablando un patético o un culerdo.



Mou no fracasó. Consiguió el sólo dos grandísimos logros:

1 Echar a Valdano del Madrid.

2 Evitar que el barsa ganara la Champions en el Bernabéu, con la camiseta del Inter.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (22 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Del Bosque ganó 2 Copas de Europa... y no ganó más porque el payaso de Valdano por órden del desleal FloPer lo echaron del RM.
> 
> El RM ya había ganado Ligas antes del perdedor de Setubal.
> 
> Cuando hablas de suerte en Copa de Europa, para justificar los fracasos de Mourinho, parece que está hablando un patético o un culerdo.



Del Bosque?. El holgazán más sobrevalorado de la historia del deporte español. Nos ponemos tú y yo y ganamos lo mismo que Del Bosque.

En la vida la suerte lo es absolutamente todo. Ese resentido es uno de los ejemplos más egregios de esa afirmación.


----------



## Roedr (22 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Pepe hizo penalty en la final de 2016, por suerte el tarado de Griezmann lo falló.
> Pepe hizo penalty que nos jodió, junto con Mou, las semis de 2012.
> Pepe se autoexpulsó, con la colaboración de Alves, Mou y Platiní, en las semis de 2011.
> 
> ...




Pepe, como todos los jugadores, tuvo sus cagadas. Pero en global fue un central colosal.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Oct 2022)

Mou tuvo su momento y merece ser recordado. Hizo bien su trabajo, pero no todos los entrenadores valen para todos los momentos. Es un tipo estupendo para darle un punto competitivo a equipos que son medianias y deberían ser buenos.

El Barcelona ahora necesita precisamente un entrenador que les saque las "entrañas" y han apostado por todo lo contrario. El resultado se está viendo, en cuanto el partido es medianamente competitivo, no lo ganan. Ellos creen que es culpa del árbitro o de las malas dinámicas, pero no.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Del Bosque?. El holgazán más sobrevalorado de la historia del deporte español. Nos ponemos tú y yo y ganamos lo mismo que Del Bosque.
> 
> En la vida la suerte lo es absolutamente todo. Ese resentido es uno de los ejemplos más egregios de esa afirmación.



Lo peor de ese tipo, Del Bosque es su odio al Madrid por su odio a Florentino, siendo seleccionador hizo todo lo posible para joder al Madrid, con la colaboración del imbécil de Casillas, encima desprecio la insignia. Al final ya se está viendo, muchos que vienen de fuera son más agradecidos que los nacionales.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Mou tuvo su momento y merece ser recordado. Hizo bien su trabajo, pero no todos los entrenadores valen para todos los momentos. Es un tipo estupendo para darle un punto competitivo a equipos que son medianias y deberían ser buenos.
> 
> El Barcelona ahora necesita precisamente un entrenador que les saque las "entrañas" y han apostado por todo lo contrario. El resultado se está viendo, en cuanto el partido es medianamente competitivo, no lo ganan. Ellos creen que es culpa del árbitro o de las malas dinámicas, pero no.



Calla joder, ¿quieres que se den cuenta? mensaje equivocado, La chavineta es el mejor entrenador del mundo mundial, con ellos llegarán a límites insospechados. No hay que darle pistas al enemigo.
PD: CHavi no ha demostrado nada aún porque no ha sido entrenador de ninguna liga competitiva salvo ahora, todo es un experimento, y por lo que se ve es fantástico, es el más soberbio que he visto en años.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (22 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Es que eso de Vinicius es lo que se ve
> como mínimo 2 defensas pero normalmente 3 y hasta 4
> y como dice el compi si miras a la derecha suelen estar solos modric Valverde y Rodrigo
> una cosa es defender lo tuyo que me parece bien, y otra es negar lo obvio por que se ve
> ...



Es muy difícil explicarle, a quien no quiere ver, porque Valverde y Rodrygo llevan tantos goles este año.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Oct 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Es muy difícil explicarle, a quien no quiere ver, porque Valverde y Rodrygo llevan tantos goles este año.



ESop ha sido siempre así, cuando tienes buenos jugadores no puedes marcar a todos en uno contra uno, si pones dos otro estará solo, si a esto le sumas que encima va mejorando y cada día juega mejor, es estupendo para el equipo. CUanto más destaquen jugadores como Rodrigo mejor aún, se tendrán que plantear 2vs 1 con Vini o 1 vs 1 con Vini y Rodrigo, cuanto más calidad tengas arriba, más probabilidades tienes.


----------



## fran83 (22 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> En la pasada final de Champions 24 disparos a puerta del Liverpool por 4 del Madrid, pero el loco soy yo por pensar que fue un baño futbolistico del Liverpool al Madrid.
> 
> A algunos os deberían de poner en bucle esa final en plan "La naranja mecánica" para ver la realidad.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1234432



Ahora dilo sin llorar jajajaja


----------



## Agente Coulson (22 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Del Bosque ganó 2 Copas de Europa... y no ganó más porque el payaso de Valdano por órden del desleal FloPer lo echaron del RM.
> 
> El RM ya había ganado Ligas antes del perdedor de Setubal.
> 
> Cuando hablas de suerte en Copa de Europa, para justificar los fracasos de Mourinho, parece que está hablando un patético o un culerdo.




Los audios de Florentino dejan claro lo que pensaba de Del Bosque: que era una buena persona pero que no era entrenador. Ya no para el Madrid, sino para ningún equipo.

De hecho del Madrid se fue creo que al Fenerbahce y de ahí a la selección española. Y luego se retiró.

Los éxitos deportivos nos dicen más a los aficionados que a los dirigentes de los clubs. Ellos son conscientes de que ganar o perder depende muchas veces del azar. Y lo que valoran en un entrenador es la capacidad de mejorar el equipo tomando decisiones acertadas y sacando rendimiento a los jugadores.

Del Bosque no puede compararse a un Luis Aragonés, por ejemplo. Y el primero ha ganado muchos más títulos que el segundo.


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Oct 2022)

Mourinho tuvo mala suerte, pero si en las semifinales de 2013 pone a Benzema en vez de a Higuaín ahora tendríamos otra Champions.

Ese fracaso se lo buscó él porque entonces ya se sabía que Higuaín era un cagado.


----------



## cebollo (22 Oct 2022)

Mourinho creó dos grandes equipos (Chelsea 2004-2007) y Real Madrid (2010-2013) con los que no ganó la Champions.

Y ganó la Champions con dos equipos (Oporto e Inter), que yo creo que eran peores.

En el conjunto de su carrera creo que su palmares es justo y merecido.


----------



## Chichimango (22 Oct 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Los audios de Florentino dejan claro lo que pensaba de Del Bosque: que era una buena persona pero que no era entrenador. Ya no para el Madrid, sino para ningún equipo.
> 
> De hecho del Madrid se fue creo que al Fenerbahce y de ahí a la selección española. Y luego se retiró.
> 
> ...



Del Bosque era un pacificador, un gestor. Aragonés era un incendiario, que siempre acababa a hostias con alguien: la estrella del equipo, los capitanes, el presidente o quien fuese. Eran estilos distintos.

Es cierto que Aragonés dio con la tecla en la Euro del 2008, jugándoselo todo a una carta y con más de medio país en su contra. Pero recordemos que, ganada la Euro, se marchó en plan "a ver qué hacéis ahora sin mí". Y sin él, se ganó un mundial y otra eurocopa.

Líbreme Dios de defender a Del Bosque, el gran resentidito. Pero también tuvo sus aciertos, como el doble pivote Xabi Alonso-Busquets, probablemente el mejor medio centro de la historia del fútbol español y quien sabe si mundial.

Aragonés tuvo el valor de tomar las decisiones arriesgadas, Del Bosque tuvo la inteligencia de convertir aquel gran equipo en un equipo imbatible. A cada uno lo suyo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Del Bosque?. El holgazán más sobrevalorado de la historia del deporte español. Nos ponemos tú y yo y ganamos lo mismo que Del Bosque.
> 
> En la vida la suerte lo es absolutamente todo. Ese resentido es uno de los ejemplos más egregios de esa afirmación.



Me importa poco lo que sienta Del Bosque y cómo sea a nivel personal:

- Con Del Bosque vi al RM levantar 2 Orejonas.
- Con Mourinho vi al RM hacer el ridículo en 3 semis de Orejona (y al FCB levantar 1).


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Oct 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Mou no fracasó. Consiguió el sólo dos grandísimos logros:
> 1 Echar a Valdano del Madrid.
> 2 Evitar que el barsa ganara la Champions en el Bernabéu, con la camiseta del Inter.
> Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk



A Valdano lo echó FloPer tras instarle a hacer el trabajo sucio de echar a DelBosque. En todo caso Valdano es un ser abyecto, despreciable y desleasl. Un HdlgP.

Mourinho echó al FCB en semis de la Copa de Europa 2010 *con el Inter*, como bien apuntas, en la famosa noche de los asperores.

Mourinho allanó el terreno al FCB en semis de la Copa de Europa 2011 *con el RM*, en la tristemente famosa en la que Ibrahim Afellay y Messi destrozaron la defensa del _special one_.

Es el colmo tener que recurrir al Inter de Milán para justificar los fracasos de Mourinho en el RM.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo peor de ese tipo, Del Bosque es su odio al Madrid por su odio a Florentino, siendo seleccionador hizo todo lo posible para joder al Madrid, con la colaboración del imbécil de Casillas, encima desprecio la insignia. Al final ya se está viendo, muchos que vienen de fuera son más agradecidos que los nacionales.



Hasta donde yo sé un seleccionador nacional selecciona o no selecciona a jugadores nacionales que juegan profesionalmente en clubes: ¿Cómo puede un seleccionador joder a un club?

¿Puedes poner un par de ejemplos se lo que hizo Del Bosque, siendo seleccionador de España, para joder al RM?

Pregunta extra: ¿De qué forma colaboró Casillas con Del Bosque para joder al RM?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Oct 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> De hecho del Madrid se fue creo que al Fenerbahce y de ahí a la selección española. Y luego se retiró.



Te lo relleno: "y de ahí a la selección española en donde ganó Mundial y Eurocopa"

A mí me da igual que entrenadores y jugadores fracasen en sus periplos post-RM... A mí me jode que se eche, antes de tiempo o de forma injustificada, a entrenadores y jugadores que contribuyen decisivamente a la gloria del RM.

No me consuela que CR7 lleve 4 años arrastrándose por Europa... Me jode que se fuera antes de tiempo y sin sustituto.

No me consuela que DelBosque fracasara en el Fenerbahce... Me jode que se fuera antes de tiempo y en tendencia ganadora, y tirásemos Copas de Europa con los Galácticos en plantilla con Carlos Queiroz (el políglota), Wanderlei Luxemburgo (y su cuadrado mágico) y Arsenio Iglesias.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Mourinho creó dos grandes equipos (Chelsea 2004-2007) y Real Madrid (2010-2013) con los que no ganó la Champions.
> 
> Y ganó la Champions con dos equipos (Oporto e Inter), que yo creo que eran peores.
> 
> En el conjunto de su carrera creo que su palmares es justo y merecido.



Vale... pero como madridista no le perdono que no ganara al menos 1 Copa de Europa de las tristemente famosas 3 semis que jodió.


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

*Courtois vuelve con otro rango*

Vuelve hoy tras seis partidos fuera y ofrecerá hoy al Bernabéu su ‘Trofeo Yashin’ incontestable por delante Alisson, Donnarumma, Ederson...


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Oct 2022)

Benzemá es baja contra el Cerdilla.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Benzemá es baja contra el Cerdilla.



*Es el momento de Vinicius Jr...*

El RM tiene a un único pseudo-9 de 35 años... Gran planificación... Mientras Haaland, el incompatible, no acaba de lesionarse en el City...

Los designios de FloPer sin inescrutables... Es un ser superior...


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

¡Benzema, baja ante el Sevilla!

Karim Benzema no jugará el partido de esta noche al sufrir fatiga muscular en el cuádriceps de su pierna izquierda. El flamante Balón de Oro se retiró antes de tiempo, junto a otros titulares del partido ante el Elche, del entrenamiento de ayer. 

Así lo ha anunciado el Real Madrid a través de un comunicado: "*Tras las pruebas realizadas hoy a nuestro jugador Karim Benzema por los Servicios Médicos del Real Madrid se le ha detectado fatiga muscular en el cuádriceps de la pierna izquierda".*


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Oct 2022)

Pues Vinicius-Rodrygo-Valverde y zumbarse al Cerdilla.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¡Benzema, baja ante el Sevilla!
> 
> *fatiga muscular en el cuádriceps de la pierna izquierda*



Estamos en octubre... ya ha estado de baja varias jornadas... Y vuelve a recaer... Todo ésto antes del puto mundial de Catar...

FloPer: ¡dimite de una puta vez y vete a robar a otr club, por favor!


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Pues Vinicius-Rodrygo-Valverde y zumbarse al Cerdilla.



Esta noche analizaremos la actuación del petardo de Vinicius...


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

Rueda de prensa de Xavi antes del partido contra el Athletic, en directo | Marca


Gavi: Le damos la enhorabuena, ya se la hemos dado. Es un futbolista extraordinario. Es un portento. Tiene 18 años, es una maravilla. Pedri y Gavi se




www.marca.com


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

dice el jardinero que 

*Satisfacción*_: "Se parece a lo que quiero. El otro día y en muchos partidos. Si hacemos un análisis, el equipo ha competido contra todos, incluso cuando el resultado ha sido adverso. No existe la perfección, pero buscamos acercarnos"._
https://www.marca.com/futbol/barcelona/2022/10/22/6353c6058da1e800200cd817-directo.html#


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Rueda de prensa de Xavi antes del partido contra el Athletic, en directo | Marca
> 
> 
> Gavi: Le damos la enhorabuena, ya se la hemos dado. Es un futbolista extraordinario. Es un portento. Tiene 18 años, es una maravilla. Pedri y Gavi se
> ...



El hype que hay con el Gavi es demencial, lo compran hasta la prensa "madridista" !!!


----------



## Chichimango (22 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El hype que hay con el Gavi es demencial, lo compran hasta la prensa "madridista" !!!



Es con todo lo que salga del Barça: Ansu Fati era el Padre, Pedri el Hijo y ahora Gavi es el Espíritu Santo. Ninguno de los tres ha ganado una puta mierda todavía, pero oye, que son el presente y el futuro del fútbol mundial.

Venden tan bien su relato que son capaces de convencernos incluso de que quien vende motos es el Madrid.


----------



## Mecanosfera (22 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El hype que hay con el Gavi es demencial, lo compran hasta la prensa "madridista" !!!



A Gavi le vería triunfando en el Atleti, tiene un juego bastante cholista. De hecho casi diría que la plantilla del barsa sacaría mejores resultados con Simeone que con el sinsangre de Xavi. Sería interesante ver al Cholo dirigiendo este barsa, porque han fichado contundencia y verticalidad pero con el cáncer del tiki-taka no consiguen optimizar su potencial. Dembele, Raphinha, Gavi, Araújo o el propio Lewandowski tienen un flow más afín a las ideas del Cholo que las de Xavi.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Oct 2022)

Cataluña es Corea del Norte.
Son una sociedad absolutamente gregarizada, manipulada y fanática. Son una secta punto por punto; lo único que en vez de creer en un Dios severo que les exige prohibiciones y privaciones de todo tipo, creen en la superioridad catalana respecto al resto de España. 

Y el Barça es fiel reflejo de esta neurosis colectiva. El Barça siempre juega bien y, si no lo hace, es culpa de los jugadores, que son unos ceporros y no entienden las instrucciones de Xavi. La cantera del Barça es siempre la mejor porque sus futbolistas llevan jugando el mismo estilo desde los 6 años. 

Yo les trato con la misma condescendencia con la que se trata a ese señor que dice que es Napoleón o esa señora que alimenta a 436 gatos en su pisito. Son iguales. Ni puto caso.


----------



## feps (22 Oct 2022)

Benzema, baja contra el filial del Farsa por sobrecarga muscular.

Alineación: Courtois; Carvajal, Militão, Alaba, Mendy; Tchouaméni, Kroos, Modric; Valverde, Rodrygo y Vinicius.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (22 Oct 2022)

Creo que hoy Rodrygo se doctora en el Madrid. Jatriqui.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Oct 2022)

Porque aquí hay gente muy lista que sabe mucho de merecimientos y están diciendo que debieron ganar la final de la Champions, si no diría que el Liverpool se ha quedado derroído por perderla. A pesar del partidazo que hizo con 133 tiros a porta gayola.


----------



## Agente Coulson (22 Oct 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Del Bosque era un pacificador, un gestor. Aragonés era un incendiario, que siempre acababa a hostias con alguien: la estrella del equipo, los capitanes, el presidente o quien fuese. Eran estilos distintos.
> 
> Es cierto que Aragonés dio con la tecla en la Euro del 2008, jugándoselo todo a una carta y con más de medio país en su contra. Pero recordemos que, ganada la Euro, se marchó en plan "a ver qué hacéis ahora sin mí". Y sin él, se ganó un mundial y otra eurocopa.
> 
> ...



Aragonés creó un equipo campeón. Y Del Bosque tuvo la inteligencia de no cambiar demasiado las cosas para alargar la racha.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Oct 2022)

Se nota que la Premier tiene dinero para comprar a los mejores porteros y defensas.


----------



## Chichimango (22 Oct 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Aragonés creó un equipo campeón. Y Del Bosque tuvo la inteligencia de no cambiar demasiado las cosas para alargar la racha.



Repito: Del Bosque se sacó de la manga la dupla Xabi Alonso-Busquets, que le dieron a España una solidez acojonante y que fueron claves en los éxitos posteriores. 

Entiendo que le tengáis manía a Del Boque, a mí también me parece que su comportamiento con el Madrid tras abandonar el club fue muy mezquino. Pero nadie gana un mundial, una Eurocopa y dos champions tocándose los webos. Dejemos de adjudicarle todos sus éxitos a la suerte o a la acción ajena, porque eso es precisamente lo que hacen los antimadridistas con los éxitos del Madrid. A cada cual sus méritos.


----------



## feps (22 Oct 2022)

Curioso que Del Bosque, fuera del Madrid y de la selección, haya hecho el ridículo en los pocos clubes que se interesaron por él. En el caso concreto de la selección se le apareció Busquets para su fortuna, pero como técnico fue mediocre. Es más, el espectáculo que dio la selección con Luis jamás lo dio con Vicente.


----------



## feps (22 Oct 2022)

El gran salto de Rodrygo: es el jugador sub21 más decisivo del mundo


Rodrygo (Osasco, Brasil, 21 años) siempre recordará 2022 como el año en el que rompió la puerta. El atacante brasileño del Real Madrid, porque encasillarle únicamente como extremo




marca.com


----------



## Roedr (22 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Me importa poco lo que sienta Del Bosque y cómo sea a nivel personal:
> 
> - Con Del Bosque vi al RM levantar 2 Orejonas.
> - Con Mourinho vi al RM hacer el ridículo en 3 semis de Orejona (y al FCB levantar 1).



Cuando hablas de Floren no usas los resultados como argumentos.

Menudo trolaco culerdo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Curioso que Del Bosque, fuera del Madrid y de la selección, haya hecho el ridículo en los pocos clubes que se interesaron por él. En el caso concreto de la selección se le apareció Busquets para su fortuna, pero como técnico fue mediocre. Es más, el espectáculo que dio la selección con Luis jamás lo dio con Vicente.



Bueno también del bosque se topó con la edad del autobús..a partir de 2008 todas las selecciones menos Alemania nos plantaron un autobús tras otro ..y no busquets no podía el solo con el mediocampo..de ahí el doble pivote con xabi


----------



## feps (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Oct 2022)

la gran oportuunidad para MARIANO


----------



## Roedr (22 Oct 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Repito: Del Bosque se sacó de la manga la dupla Xabi Alonso-Busquets, que le dieron a España una solidez acojonante y que fueron claves en los éxitos posteriores.
> 
> Entiendo que le tengáis manía a Del Boque, a mí también me parece que su comportamiento con el Madrid tras abandonar el club fue muy mezquino. Pero nadie gana un mundial, una Eurocopa y dos champions tocándose los webos. Dejemos de adjudicarle todos sus éxitos a la suerte o a la acción ajena, porque eso es precisamente lo que hacen los antimadridistas con los éxitos del Madrid. A cada cual sus méritos.



¿Y del ridículo absoluto que hizo en el Mundial de Brasil nadie se acuerda?. Cuando tuvo que tomar decisiones se demostró su nivel. Cuando se fue a entrenar a un equipo turco lo mandaron a tomar por culo rapidito. 

Del Bosque se lo debe todo al trabajo de Aragonés y tener los mejores jugadores de la historia de España. 

No hay más que ver la fisionomía del personaje para darse cuenta de que trabajar no es lo suyo.


----------



## Chispeante (22 Oct 2022)

Aprovecho para comentar el tristísimo, aunque no sorprende, final de carrera que está teniendo Cristiano Ronaldo. Uno de los mejores jugadores de la historia que va a terminar siendo repudiado por la mayoría de los equipos en los que ha jugado. Le queda una última actuación en su Sporting de Lisboa para ver si al menos allí consigue una despedida digna.

La mayoría de los que fueron estrellas se resisten a asumir su pérdida de estatus, pero lo del portugués supera todo lo visto, para lo bueno y para lo malo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Y del ridículo absoluto que hizo en el Mundial de Brasil nadie se acuerda?. Cuando tuvo que tomar decisiones se demostró su nivel. Cuando se fue a entrenar a un equipo turco lo mandaron a tomar por culo rapidito.
> 
> Del Bosque se lo debe todo al trabajo de Aragonés y tener los mejores jugadores de la historia de España.
> 
> No hay más que ver la fisionomía del personaje para darse cuenta de que trabajar no es lo suyo.



el mundial fue una puta mierda de preparacion,y tal.. se pasaba durmiendo la siesta,,no supo DEJARLO a tiempo ,eh insisto cuando delbosque se preocupaba si sabia hacer el cambio oportuno o crear cosas nuevas para la epoca como EL FALSO 9...pero tras 2012,,paso de todo ..


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Oct 2022)

¿Se ha filtrado ya la alineación?


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿Se ha filtrado ya la alineación?



Calentita !!!  

*ONCE DEL REAL MADRID*

*Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Modric, Tchoaumeni, Kroos; Valverde, Rodrygo, Vinicius*


----------



## JimTonic (22 Oct 2022)

a ver como se lo toman ruditger y camavinga, en dos meses tenemos a todas las radios abriendo con ellos para joder al madrid


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Oct 2022)

saldra mañaco mir?


----------



## feps (22 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Calentita !!!
> 
> *ONCE DEL REAL MADRID*
> 
> *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Alaba, Mendy; Modric, Tchoaumeni, Kroos; Valverde, Rodrygo, Vinicius*



Increíble: no juega Hazard.


----------



## qbit (22 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y a todo esto, el VAR$a encara eliminación en Champions esta semana. Si pierde y Bayern no, está *out*



Corrección: "fuera", no "out".

El catalanismo odia España y las principales cosas relacionadas con España, como son el Real Madrid, y también el idioma español. Por eso, además de promocionar el catalán se encargan de promocionar el *espanglish* para corromper el español y así destruirlo. Esto lo llevo observando desde siempre.

Te lo digo porque veo desde hace mucho que se te ha pegado la influencia del espanglish que promociona el separatismo, para que lo sepas. Sin acritud.

Abriré un hilo explicando que uno tiene que tener un filtro mental para impedir contagiarse de las inmundicias exteriores.


----------



## filets (22 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Aprovecho para comentar el tristísimo, aunque no sorprende, final de carrera que está teniendo Cristiano Ronaldo. Uno de los mejores jugadores de la historia que va a terminar siendo repudiado por la mayoría de los equipos en los que ha jugado. Le queda una última actuación en su Sporting de Lisboa para ver si al menos allí consigue una despedida digna.
> 
> La mayoría de los que fueron estrellas se resisten a asumir su pérdida de estatus, pero lo del portugués supera todo lo visto, para lo bueno y para lo malo.



Se rumorea que este verano solo tuvo una oferta seria de un equipo de Arabia Saudí.
Tambien se rumorea que tiene una oferta del Galatasaray y nada mas
Lo que es cierto es que CR7 esta dejando de ganar mucho dinero por no jugar Champions
Y creo que de ahi vienen todos los problemas de Ronaldo. Su tren de vida no aguanta su caida de ingresos. Estoy convencido de que todo lo que le esta pasando ahora es por problemas economicos GORDOS


----------



## filets (22 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Y del ridículo absoluto que hizo en el Mundial de Brasil nadie se acuerda?. Cuando tuvo que tomar decisiones se demostró su nivel. Cuando se fue a entrenar a un equipo turco lo mandaron a tomar por culo rapidito.
> 
> Del Bosque se lo debe todo al trabajo de Aragonés y tener los mejores jugadores de la historia de España.
> 
> No hay más que ver la fisionomía del personaje para darse cuenta de que trabajar no es lo suyo.



Lo que mas recuerdo del Marques del Nabo es despues del ridiculo en el Mundial de 2014 dijo en rdp "Hay que hacer un cambio en la seleccion y me veo preparado para hacerlo"
Dos meses despues primer partido de la seleccion, clasificacion para la Eurocopa y del 11 inicial, 10 eran LOS MISMOS que habian jugado el Mundial. El unico cambio era Xavi que se habia retirado de la seleccion.

Del Bosque era UN INUTIL que vivio de la herencia de LUIS ARAGONES. Cuando esa herencia desaparecio no supo que hacer, lo mismo que le paso en el Madrid. Y en Turquia en el Besiktas duro 5 meses. Lo ficharon en verano y lo echaron en navidad por INUTIL


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> el mundial fue una puta mierda de preparacion,y tal.. se pasaba durmiendo la siesta,,no supo DEJARLO a tiempo ,eh insisto cuando delbosque se preocupaba si sabia hacer el cambio oportuno o crear cosas nuevas para la epoca como EL FALSO 9...pero tras 2012,,paso de todo ..



hablando de FALSOS 9 AHi sale ISCO de delantero


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo que mas recuerdo del Marques del Nabo es despues del ridiculo en el Mundial de 2014 dijo en rdp "Hay que hacer un cambio en la seleccion y me veo preparado para hacerlo"
> Dos meses despues primer partido de la seleccion, clasificacion para la Eurocopa y del 11 inicial, 10 eran LOS MISMOS que habian jugado el Mundial. El unico cambio era Xavi que se habia retirado de la seleccion.
> 
> Del Bosque era UN INUTIL que vivio de la herencia de LUIS ARAGONES. Cuando esa herencia desaparecio no supo que hacer, lo mismo que le paso en el Madrid. Y en Turquia en el Besiktas duro 5 meses. Lo ficharon en verano y lo echaron en navidad por INUTIL



ah si recuerdo ese periodo de como arruino a toda una generacion de delanteros...Soldado,NEGREDO,diego costa,juanmi,paco alcacer.Michu...se obsesiono con el 4-2-3-1


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Se rumorea que este verano solo tuvo una oferta seria de un equipo de Arabia Saudí.
> Tambien se rumorea que tiene una oferta del Galatasaray y nada mas
> Lo que es cierto es que CR7 esta dejando de ganar mucho dinero por no jugar Champions
> Y creo que de ahi vienen todos los problemas de Ronaldo. Su tren de vida no aguanta su caida de ingresos. Estoy convencido de que todo lo que le esta pasando ahora es por problemas economicos GORDOS



no creo que se lo gaste en barcos y putas precisamente


----------



## Roedr (22 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Se rumorea que este verano solo tuvo una oferta seria de un equipo de Arabia Saudí.
> Tambien se rumorea que tiene una oferta del Galatasaray y nada mas
> Lo que es cierto es que CR7 esta dejando de ganar mucho dinero por no jugar Champions
> Y creo que de ahi vienen todos los problemas de Ronaldo. Su tren de vida no aguanta su caida de ingresos. Estoy convencido de que todo lo que le esta pasando ahora *es por problemas economicos GORDOS*



joderr... pues menudo entorno para un jugador con su capacidad publicitaria haber llegado a esa situación.


----------



## qbit (22 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Y del ridículo absoluto que hizo en el Mundial de Brasil nadie se acuerda?. Cuando tuvo que tomar decisiones se demostró su nivel. Cuando se fue a entrenar a un equipo turco lo mandaron a tomar por culo rapidito.
> 
> Del Bosque se lo debe todo al trabajo de Aragonés y tener los mejores jugadores de la historia de España.
> 
> No hay más que ver la fisionomía del personaje para darse cuenta de que trabajar no es lo suyo.



¿Eres del Atleti para besarle el culo a Aragonés? Porque Aragonés se encontró con un súper equipo, que Del Bosque gestionó para ganar lo nunca antes ganado por la selección.

Quítale a Guardiola el dinero de su club y a ver qué hace, como todos los entrenadores.

Si la mayoría de ingleses no triunfan en el Madrid, calcula un español en Turquía.


----------



## Fiodor (22 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Increíble: no juega Hazard.



Hazard necesita minutos para coger confianza y recuperar el nivel, aunque creo que nunca llegará a ser el que fue... Pero el Madrid no es una ONG, no puede sacar a un tío de titular teniendo a otros mejores que él. Así que antes del Mundial no va a jugar mucho, salvo lesiones o partido intrascendente en Champions... Creo que Ancelotti espera que esos minutos para coger confianza los tenga con la selección belga. Aunque a estas alturas, con el buen nivel de los titulares, tampoco debe estar muy preocupado de Hazard...


----------



## Roedr (22 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Eres del Atleti para besarle el culo a Aragonés? Porque Aragonés se encontró con un súper equipo, que Del Bosque gestionó para ganar lo nunca antes ganado por la selección.
> 
> Quítale a Guardiola el dinero de su club y a ver qué hace, como todos los entrenadores.
> 
> Si la mayoría de ingleses no triunfan en el Madrid, calcula un español en Turquía.



Ver que Aragonés era mejor entrenador que Del Bosque de aquí a la luna no es ser atlético, es no estar ciego.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Eres del Atleti para besarle el culo a Aragonés? Porque Aragonés se encontró con un súper equipo, que Del Bosque gestionó para ganar lo nunca antes ganado por la selección.
> 
> Quítale a Guardiola el dinero de su club y a ver qué hace, como todos los entrenadores.
> 
> Si la mayoría de ingleses no triunfan en el Madrid, calcula un español en Turquía.



superequipo...no es que la seleccion de 2007 que se clasifico por los pelos a la euro fuera catalgoada de superequipo...el problema es quetras 2012 delbosque paso olimpicamente de todo..nos comiamos amistosos DE MIERDA en el quinto culo del mundo...nos comiamos partidos trampa como la final de la confereaciones o ante chile..odiaba a los delanteros,se le subio a la cabeza lo de no tener 9s.. y la desastrosa convocatoria de 2016 fue el culmen


----------



## Azrael_II (22 Oct 2022)

Son feos ya no hay Bechams


----------



## filets (22 Oct 2022)

Monchi justifico el traspaso de Kounde Diciendo " No somos rivales directos del Barcelona "

Sin embargo sí son rivales del Madrid
"Podemos ganar tranquilamente en el Bernabéu" Papu Gómez. 




__





Papu Gómez: "Podemos ganar tranquilamente en el Bernabéu"


Papu Gómez las ha vivido de todos los colores a sus 34 años. En su amplia trayectoria le tocó pelear por el descenso y también por cosas importantes. El jugador se reencuentra con




www.marca.com


----------



## 4motion (22 Oct 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Hazard necesita minutos para coger confianza y recuperar el nivel, aunque creo que nunca llegará a ser el que fue... Pero el Madrid no es una ONG, no puede sacar a un tío de titular teniendo a otros mejores que él. Así que antes del Mundial no va a jugar mucho, salvo lesiones o partido intrascendente en Champions... Creo que Ancelotti espera que esos minutos para coger confianza los tenga con la selección belga. Aunque a estas alturas, con el buen nivel de los titulares, tampoco debe estar muy preocupado de Hazard...



A panzard que lo manden a tomar por el culo pero no hoy, ni máñana, AYER.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (22 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ver que Aragonés era mejor entrenador que Del Bosque de aquí a la luna no es ser atlético, es no estar ciego.



Es distinto, no mejor. Dependiendo del tipo de equipo le irá mejor o no, o dependiendo de las decisiones a tomar. Y a Del Bosque le ha ido mucho mejor que a Aragonés, porque ha encajado mejor.

Unas veces hace falta un revolucionario y otras un continuista y gestor. Mourinho y Aragonés son lo primero y Del Bosque es lo segundo. Revoluciones hay que hacer pocas, mientras que gestionar hay que hacerlo la mayor parte del tiempo.


----------



## qbit (22 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Monchi justifico el traspaso de Kounde Diciendo " No somos rivales directos del Barcelona "
> 
> Sin embargo sí son rivales del Madrid
> "Podemos ganar tranquilamente en el Bernabéu" Papu Gómez.
> ...



Antes de empezar, enseñarán el Balón de Oro a la afición y se distraerán. Decía Radomir Antic que eso descentraba al equipo y tenía razón. Espero que no pase hoy y les demos una buena tunda.


----------



## Th89 (22 Oct 2022)

Hay que destruir al Cerdilla desde el minuto 1.

Sin piedad con esos cerdos.


----------



## Manero (22 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Es que eso de Vinicius es lo que se ve
> como mínimo 2 defensas pero normalmente 3 y hasta 4
> y como dice el compi si miras a la derecha suelen estar solos modric Valverde y Rodrigo
> una cosa es defender lo tuyo que me parece bien, y otra es negar lo obvio por que se ve
> ...



Bueno me fijaré esta noche como defiende el Sevilla, a ver si se centran en Vinicius y dejan solos en la derecha a Rodrygo y Valverde como dices, o que tal vez Valverde y Rodrygo marcan goles porque son ellos los buenos y no Vinicius como yo afirmo.


----------



## hartman (22 Oct 2022)

5-0


----------



## 4motion (22 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Increíble: no juega Hazard.



Como va a jugar ese mercenario y paquete?



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2022)

Bueno, vamos a ir sacando las cortezas de gorrino y la fanta de limón de Carrefour


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Eres del Atleti para besarle el culo a Aragonés? Porque Aragonés se encontró con un súper equipo, que Del Bosque gestionó para ganar lo nunca antes ganado por la selección.
> 
> Quítale a Guardiola el dinero de su club y a ver qué hace, como todos los entrenadores.
> 
> Si la mayoría de ingleses no triunfan en el Madrid, calcula un español en Turquía.



Yo creo que el que se lo encontro fue del Bosque y fue elviejo malafolla (Aragones) el que formo el equipo, empezando por desbrozar la seleccion (capitan pelograsa)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2022)

4motion dijo:


> A panzard que lo manden a tomar por el culo pero no hoy, ni máñana, AYER.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Lo más sensato que he leído hoy en burbuja.


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, vamos a ir sacando las cortezas de gorrino y la fanta de limón de Carrefour



Vives al limite


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Oct 2022)

Echadme un enlace, payos. El fbstream que solía usar se lo han llevado los civiles...


----------



## Roedr (22 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Echadme un enlace, payos. El fbstream que solía usar se lo han llevado los civiles...



kastreams [Señoría, me lo pidió Tali, y esto sólo es mi opinión] blogspot [Señoría, lo primero que se me pasó por la cabeza] dot com [Señoría, es que todo termina así]


----------



## fachacine (22 Oct 2022)

Vamos a machacar a estos mierdas, joder


----------



## Octubrista (22 Oct 2022)

4motion dijo:


> A panzard que lo manden a tomar por el culo pero no hoy, ni máñana, AYER.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Ojalá lo lleve Bélgica al mundial, y consigan timar a un Jeque del Golfo para que se quede en un equipo de por ahí.


----------



## Ritalapollera (22 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Monchi justifico el traspaso de Kounde Diciendo " No somos rivales directos del Barcelona "
> 
> Sin embargo sí son rivales del Madrid
> "Podemos ganar tranquilamente en el Bernabéu" Papu Gómez.
> ...



El sevilla, al igual que el resto de equipos, es un filial más del far$a.

Aún me acuerdo del impresentable del Sporting sacando 10 putos suplentes contra el far$a (sólo dejo al portero) y empataron y los HDLGP salieron con todo contra el Madrid.

La liga lleva unos 15 años completamente adulterada.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fachacine (22 Oct 2022)

Qué bueno Vini, joder


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2022)

Veamos que se cuece


----------



## Maestroscuroo (22 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Bueno me fijaré esta noche como defiende el Sevilla, a ver si se centran en Vinicius y dejan solos en la derecha a Rodrygo y Valverde como dices, o que tal vez Valverde y Rodrygo marcan goles porque son ellos los buenos y no Vinicius como yo afirmo.



Si es que te pierde la boca...


----------



## Edu.R (22 Oct 2022)

Menudo gulás.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Oct 2022)

__





Real Madrid Live Stream | FBStreams - FBStream


Watch Real Madrid stream online on FBStream. Here how you can watch all the match action for Real Madrid. FB stream for Real Madrid quality stream on mobile and desktop.




tm.fbstream.tv


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Oct 2022)

Joder, ya va 1 a 0...


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

goer, ya vamos 1-0?


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Veamos que se cuece



El primero del madrid, de modric a pase de vini


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Muy pronto hemos marcado. Ahora nos dormiremos.


----------



## Octubrista (22 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Joder, ya va 1 a 0...



Una banda el Sevilla, no va a haber partido. El tatuado va a hacer bueno a Lopetegui.


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

tremendo isco
en toda la extensión de la palabra


----------



## barullo (22 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ojalá lo lleve Bélgica al mundial, y consigan timar a un Jeque del Golfo para que se quede en un equipo de por ahí.



Los jeques no tienen tanto dinero por ser gilipollas, rascanalgas


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Oct 2022)

Uyyyyyy!!! 
Penalty!!!!
Azin ganarl madrit.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2022)

Veo que Isco aún no se ha planteado hacer una dieta...


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Oct 2022)

La presentadora en vez de radiar el partido diciendo que está mojadita porque llueve. Ese es el nivel.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2022)

El mejor Sevilla siempre ha sido el Sevilla de los grandes mamadous con algún brasileño


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

no se porqué coño tengo que ver al puto humillamendigos de mierda si no tengo puesta la cope o la mierda emisora en la que esté ahora


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Veo que Isco aún no se ha planteado hacer una dieta...



si acaso para ganar algo de peso...


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> si acaso para ganar algo de peso...



ya tiene su propio tirón gravitatorio, como gane algo más de peso pliega el universo sobre sí mismo y nos lleva a la séptima dimensión



Spoiler



o a la octava


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Oct 2022)

Pues está dominando el Sevilla. 
Más vale que los rematen o les dan un disgusto.
Están tocandoy tocando sin ideas los blancos.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Oct 2022)

Falta eso?? El jugador numero doce viste de azul.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (22 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> A Valdano lo echó FloPer tras instarle a hacer el trabajo sucio de echar a DelBosque. En todo caso Valdano es un ser abyecto, despreciable y desleasl. Un HdlgP.
> 
> Mourinho echó al FCB en semis de la Copa de Europa 2010 *con el Inter*, como bien apuntas, en la famosa noche de los asperores.
> 
> ...



Repasate la cronología para comprobar cuando salió Valdanágoras del Madrid.

Y la famosa noche de los aspersores, como bien dices, Mou ya había firmado con el Madrid.

Su tercer logro en el Madrid fue la liga de los cien puntos y ciento veinte goles contra el mejor barsa de la historia.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2022)

Joder, he visto esta tarde el united-chelsea que son dos equipos venidos a menos y la diferencia de ritmo es muy superior a este real-sevilla, esto es insufrible


----------



## Forenski (22 Oct 2022)

Si os fijáis, el Barsa ha renunciado a su estilo y está intentando jugar fútbol moderno como juego el Madrid : fútbol directo, vertical y rápido.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (22 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Aprovecho para comentar el tristísimo, aunque no sorprende, final de carrera que está teniendo Cristiano Ronaldo. Uno de los mejores jugadores de la historia que va a terminar siendo repudiado por la mayoría de los equipos en los que ha jugado. Le queda una última actuación en su Sporting de Lisboa para ver si al menos allí consigue una despedida digna.
> 
> La mayoría de los que fueron estrellas se resisten a asumir su pérdida de estatus, pero lo del portugués supera todo lo visto, para lo bueno y para lo malo.



No ha podido retirarse a tiempo.

Tiene que seguir arrastrando su fama por los campos para poder pagar sus astronómicas deudas.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Oct 2022)

Posesiones largísimas del Sevilla. 
Se mueven menos que un gato yeso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Da pena el Zerdilla


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

*Lo han puesto a huevo*


----------



## hartman (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Da pena el Zerdilla



el segundazo va ser chico gracias a monchito.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder, he visto esta tarde el united-chelsea que son dos equipos venidos a menos y la diferencia de ritmo es muy superior a este real-sevilla, esto es insufrible



Ese partido se me ha hecho cortísimo. Estos aburren a las culebras.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Aprovecho para comentar el tristísimo, aunque no sorprende, final de carrera que está teniendo Cristiano Ronaldo. Uno de los mejores jugadores de la historia que va a terminar siendo repudiado por la mayoría de los equipos en los que ha jugado. Le queda una última actuación en su Sporting de Lisboa para ver si al menos allí consigue una despedida digna.
> 
> La mayoría de los que fueron estrellas se resisten a asumir su pérdida de estatus, pero lo del portugués supera todo lo visto, para lo bueno y para lo malo.



Su gran error fue marcharse del Madrí y pensar que estaba por encima del club.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder, he visto esta tarde el united-chelsea que son dos equipos venidos a menos y la diferencia de ritmo es muy superior a este real-sevilla, esto es insufrible



La premier ya sabemos lo que es: pollos sin cabeza y poco rigor táctico. Sin dinero no serían nada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, vamos a ir sacando las cortezas de gorrino y la fanta de limón de Carrefour



Contigo se forran.


----------



## barullo (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sin dinero no serían nada.



Pues como el madri...

De ahi la llantina que tenéis contra los clubs estado que como tienen más guita que vosotros os levantan a las joyitas del mercado


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Su gran error fue marcharse del Madrí y pensar que estaba por encima del club.



Él tuvo lo que quería, la Juve tuvo lo que quería, el Real Madrid tuvo lo que quería. Fue un win-win-win para todos.

Y bueno, yo me he chupado veinte años entre un título europeo del Real Madrid y el siguiente (1966-1985). Una transición de tres años es un dulce.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> La presentadora en vez de radiar el partido diciendo que está mojadita porque llueve. Ese es el nivel.



¿Quien es?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues como el madri...
> 
> De ahi la llantina que tenéis contra los clubs estado que como tienen más guita que vosotros os levantan a las joyitas del mercado



Y, naturalmente, el Atlético es el principal candidato a tercer club de España por sus valores y su cantera.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Oct 2022)

Menuda panda de cerdos


----------



## barullo (22 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Y, naturalmente, el Atlético es el principal candidato a tercer club de España por sus valores y su cantera.



Que vale, pero no digais que fulanito o menganito no serían nadie sin dinero porque os retratais


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues como el madri...
> 
> De ahi la llantina que tenéis contra los clubs estado que como tienen más guita que vosotros os levantan a las joyitas del mercado



La diferencia está en la gestión de unos y otros y de donde sale el dinero de unos y otros, que es algo que los patéticos tenéis metido en el culo y no podéis sacaros. Y sin esa guita seguimos compitiendo con ellos, algo que vosotros no hacéis. Como se vaya el Cholo, que es lo único que tenéis, nos vamos a reir. El hilo del far$a será una broma al lado del hilo del pateti.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Que vale, pero no digais que fulanito o menganito no serían nadie sin dinero porque os retratais



El dinero del Madrí sale de sus socios, no de millonarios.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> tremendo isco
> en toda la extensión de la palabra



¿ahora no le cantan lo de Isco burrikin?

Lo increíble es que alguien pensara que podía recuperar a Asco.


----------



## barullo (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La diferencia está en la gestión de unos y otros y de donde sale el dinero de unos y otros, que es algo que los patéticos tenéis metido en el culo y no podéis sacaros. Y sin esa guita seguimos compitiendo con ellos, algo que vosotros no hacéis. Como se vaya el Cholo, que es lo único que tenéis, nos vamos a reir. El hilo del far$a será una broma al lado del hilo del pateti.



Que más quisieras tú, que eres el rey del contraataque no te jode


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> no se porqué coño tengo que ver al puto humillamendigos de mierda si no tengo puesta la cope o la mierda emisora en la que esté ahora



Porque ahora las retransmisiones las hace laliga.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Oct 2022)

No pvede ser que venga media hora tarde y sólo esté perdiendo 1-0


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Quien es?



Una que cantó un gol como si estuviera degollando a un borrego. 
Ya no la han vuelto a sacar y la han enviado al campo, a las interviús de final de partido, a mojarse. 
Hoy la han dejado intervenir y se ha puesto a hablar de ella, que está sufiendo con la lluvia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Pues está dominando el Sevilla.
> Más vale que los rematen o les dan un disgusto.
> Están tocandoy tocando sin ideas los blancos.



El Madrí cuando se ve muy superior se dedica a especular.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Una que cantó un gol como si estuviera degollando a un borrego.
> Ya no la han vuelto a sacar y la han enviado al campo, a las interviús de final de partido, a mojarse.
> Hoy la han dejado intervenir y se ha puesto a hablar de ella, que está sufiendo con la lluvia.



Pues solo se me ocurren dos y me las follaba a las dos: la Forner y la Sandra.


----------



## barullo (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El dinero del Madrí sale de sus socios, no de millonarios.



Si, eso es como los impuestos que sólo son para sanidad y educación

Da igual de donde salga el dinero: tenéis mucho y han llegado al barrio unos que tienen la polla más larga y os jode y sacabao


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues solo se me ocurren dos y me las follaba a las dos: la Forner y la Sandra.



es la primera que has dicho.. Sandrita está en dazon y tiene mucha más clase que la otra


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Oct 2022)

El árbitro va segando la hierba bajo los pies del Madrid sibilinamente...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Él tuvo lo que quería, la Juve tuvo lo que quería, el Real Madrid tuvo lo que quería. Fue un win-win-win para todos.
> 
> Y bueno, yo me he chupado veinte años entre un título europeo del Real Madrid y el siguiente (1966-1985). Una transición de tres años es un dulce.



Tuvo lo que quería porque él y su entorno solo miran a corto plazo. Yo me pasé toda mi infancia, adolescencia y juventud a que el Madrí ganara la copa de europa, viniendo del colegio para ver esos partidos contra el PSV o el Milan y quedarnos con cara de tontos, o cuando el far$a nos dejaba sin champions a principios de los 90. Hasta que por fin en el 98 ganamos, estando en un piso de estudiantes con italianos.


----------



## Chichimango (22 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El árbitro va segando la hierba bajo los pies del Madrid sibilinamente...



La falta clara del Sevilla (no pitada) justo antes de la amarilla a Chumi, por ejemplo. Nos podía haber costado un disgusto.


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Oct 2022)

Algún enlace por fa?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Menuda panda de cerdos



¿Estás viendo al pateti?


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El árbitro va segando la hierba bajo los pies del Madrid sibilinamente...



La verdac es que voy medio cocío y tengo el partido de fondo, pero me fío de vuestros comentarios.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Estás viendo al pateti?




Ahora entiendo lo del Cerdilla


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> es la primera que has dicho.. Sandrita está en dazon y tiene mucha más clase que la otra



quien es la sandrita?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Algún enlace por fa?
> Pozdrawiam.



Tiene usted un privado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Que más quisieras tú, que eres el rey del contraataque no te jode



Sí claro, al estilo cholo.     La diferencia es que nosotros vamos a por el partido y para vosotros el 0-0 es un buen resultado.


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2022)

Vini patapalo...


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Algún enlace por fa?
> Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Oct 2022)

Vini, no me jodas con las florituras


----------



## Suprimo (22 Oct 2022)

Vini pinta a año complicadete


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> quien es la sandrita?



La que estaba en el chiringuito.


----------



## HArtS (22 Oct 2022)

Vini cometió un error muy tonto.


----------



## Chichimango (22 Oct 2022)

Ahí estaba el segundo, pero Vini ha querido adornarse.


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La que estaba en el chiringuito.



oño, todo eso es suyo?


----------



## Suprimo (22 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Algún enlace por fa?
> Pozdrawiam.



Si siempre ponemos los habitvales...









Regarder Real Madrid FC Séville streaming live Real Madrid vs FC Séville streaming direct


Suivez Real Madrid FC Séville Streaming HD Voir Real Madrid vs FC Séville Live direct Real Madrid vs FC Séville liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport-psg.buzz


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si, eso es como los impuestos que sólo son para sanidad y educación
> 
> Da igual de donde salga el dinero: tenéis mucho y han llegado al barrio unos que tienen la polla más larga y os jode y sacabao



Que sí que sí. Venga, seguid apoyando a vuestros ultras que asesinan a aficiones rivales y sin felicitar a quienes os ganan limpiamente en competiciones que vosotros jugáis.


----------



## Forenski (22 Oct 2022)

Vinicius a veces quiere ser como Pelé y Maradona juntos al finalizar una jugada y sería mejor que se centrase en ser Vinicius.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> oño, todo eso es suyo?



El yate será porque parasita a alguno. Lo otro sí.


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Vini pinta a año complicadete



lógico, ya le han dado el pase platinum del Flowers


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Que sí que sí. Venga, seguid apoyando a vuestros ultras que asesinan a aficiones rivales.



Mínimo han matado a dos, no?


----------



## Chispeante (22 Oct 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> No ha podido retirarse a tiempo.
> 
> Tiene que seguir arrastrando su fama por los campos para poder pagar sus astronómicas deudas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk



Si siendo uno de los deportistas mejor pagados del mundo tiene deudas...tienen un problema muy serio, y no me refiero al económico.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Algún enlace por fa?
> Pozdrawiam.







__





FBStreams - Soccer,Football Sports HD Streams - FBStream


FBStreams aka Streams is new home of sports fans, watch your favorite team, player and all sports including NFL, NBA, NHL, and Tennis Sports HD Streams.




tm.fbstream.tv


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Oct 2022)

el falso 9 paso de moda en 2012...menuda forma de desperdiciar la primera parte


----------



## Nomeimporta (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Que sí que sí. Venga, seguid apoyando a vuestros ultras que asesinan a aficiones rivales.











El ultrasur que secuestró a un empresario confiesa que lo asesinó y lo arrojó al Tajo


Del Pino, en prisión, pactó aceptar solo ocho años de condena si aparecía el cadáver que lastró con una pesa



www.abc.es


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Mínimo han matado a dos, no?



Y los que habrán tapado. Y pretenden convencernos de que son el equipo del pueblo. Más bien el de los delincuentes y los malos perdedores.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Oct 2022)

Vinicius es un insulto... 

Vaya forma de hacer el ridículo... 

Vaya gol se ha cargado por querer adornarse...


----------



## Manero (22 Oct 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Si es que te pierde la boca...



Has visto la que ha fallado Vinicius poco antes del descanso? Un delantero de élite no falla eso o como mucho se la saca el portero, pero Vini no ha llegado ni a rematar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> El ultrasur que secuestró a un empresario confiesa que lo asesinó y lo arrojó al Tajo
> 
> 
> Del Pino, en prisión, pactó aceptar solo ocho años de condena si aparecía el cadáver que lastró con una pesa
> ...



Y por eso hace 20 años que el Madrí los echó. El pateti les financia y aplaude.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tuvo lo que quería porque él y su entorno solo miran a corto plazo. Yo me pasé toda mi infancia, adolescencia y juventud a que el Madrí ganara la copa de europa, viniendo del colegio para ver esos partidos contra el PSV o el Milan y quedarnos con cara de tontos, o cuando el far$a nos dejaba sin champions a principios de los 90. Hasta que por fin en el 98 ganamos, estando en un piso de estudiantes con italianos.



Yo viví las copas de Europa época quinta del buitre


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Si siendo uno de los deportistas mejor pagados del mundo tiene deudas...tienen un problema muy serio, y no me refiero al económico.



si tuviera tantas deudas se habría ido ya a Qatar o USA. Lo que está claro es que cuando deje de jugar tendrá que bajar el pistón.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y los que habrán tapado. Y pretenden convencernos de que son el equipo del pueblo. Más bien el de los delincuentes y los malos perdedores.



El equipo de la purria. Representa todo lo peor que se cuece en Madrid


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Oct 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Yo viví las copas de Europa época quinta del buitre



uan epoca triste para el futbol español..de la pifia del mundial. 82 a lo de arconada . ser masacrados en europa por los superhombres europeos


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Algún enlace por fa?
> Pozdrawiam.



De pago, tres meses, IPTV








13.95€ |Uso extendido durante 3 meses| | - AliExpress


¡Compra fácil, vive mejor! Aliexpress.com




es.aliexpress.com


----------



## qbit (22 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> lógico, ya le han dado el pase platinum del Flowers



¿Eh? Me lo traduzca, oiga.


----------



## Nomeimporta (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y por eso hace 20 años que el Madrí los echó. El pateti les financia y aplaude.



Joe...que rápido han pasado 20 años desde el 2014.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (22 Oct 2022)

Y es más,tenía 7 Años.y vivía en Holanda.Mis padres emigraron ahí.Yo era un yonki de la quinta.Mi padre vio la final de la sexta copa un situ.Os podéis imaginar.Merengues no,lo siguiente.Palmamos con aquel PSV,y aún al día de hoy no le encuentro explicación.Buyo y su típica cagada.En eindoven butragueño la caga con el puto van breukelen


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (22 Oct 2022)

Una pesadilla vamos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Joe...que rápido han pasado 20 años desde el 2014.



ein?...hace 20 años el famoso mundial de KOREA


----------



## ccc (22 Oct 2022)

Excelente partido del madrid, vaya diferencia con el anyo pasado a estas alturas y no digamos con la segunda epoca de ZZ.

Vini esta generando muchas oportunidades, quiza no define, pero asiste, defiende y es un continuo dolor de cabeza para el equipo contrario.

A nivel fisico, estamos como toros: Aurelio, Vini, Rodrygo, Valverde, Carva, Mendy y Militao son maquinas.

Si Carletto sigue trabajando el equipo y al once titular de Carleto le anyadimos Rüdiger, Rodrygo y Camavinga , se nos queda un equipo de 14 jugadores a nivel TOP,TOP (y si, a Camavinga le meto dentro y es que le tengo mucha fe al chaval).

Repito lo de esta temporada, a este madrid da gusto verlo. Sinceramente, creo que si el equipo mejora, estamos en los 3-4 favoritos para ganar la champions y sinceramente, no creo que halla un equipo en europa con la stamina que tenemos; si a eso le anyadimos la experiencia, el saber estar, el buen rollo interno y el hambre que tienen todos los jugadores, quizas seamos incluso los favoritos.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Eh? Me lo traduzca, oiga.



Putas, Harry. Putas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2022)

Madre mía, mi vecina está rociando con la banda sonora de Rocky de fondo


----------



## filets (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía, mi vecina está rociando con la banda sonora de Rocky de fondo



sube video


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Oct 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Y es más,tenía 7 Años.y vivía en Holanda.Mis padres emigraron ahí.Yo era un yonki de la quinta.Mi padre vio la final de la sexta copa un situ.Os podéis imaginar.Merengues no,lo siguiente.Palmamos con aquel PSV,y aún al día de hoy no le encuentro explicación.Buyo y su típica cagada.En eindoven butragueño la caga con el puto van breukelen



Como para no recordarlo esa temporada 1987-1988 a un paso de haber estado en la final 1-1 la ida de semifinales en el Bernabéu y 0-0 en campo del PSV la vuelta teniendo ocasiones para marcar y no hubo manera.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (22 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Has visto la que ha fallado Vinicius poco antes del descanso? Un delantero de élite no falla eso o como mucho se la saca el portero, pero Vini no ha llegado ni a rematar.



Creo que todo el mundo tiene claro que Vinicius no es delantero, eso no es nuevo. Mírate de dónde llega el gol y sigue sumando asistencia/gol por partido desde 35 metros cada vez que la coge.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Oct 2022)

que triste la copa de la UEFA de los años 80...solo el madrid gano algo....


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

podíamos cambiar el título del hilo por "Hilo Real Madrid- Peña Pollaviejas"


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (22 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Como para no recordarlo esa temporada 1987-1988 a un paso de haber estado en la final 1-1 la ida de semifinales en el Bernabéu y 0-0 en campo del PSV la vuelta teniendo ocasiones para marcar y no hubo manera.
> Pozdrawiam.



7 corners seguidos el el minuto'90,Chilena de Hugo Sánchez,y manopla el palo largo del van breukelen..llore


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Oct 2022)

Rodrigo no acierta hoy, vayda dos pases en dos jugadas con peligro.


----------



## fachacine (22 Oct 2022)

El Madrid como siempre jugando en tercera velocidad, sólo si nos empatan meterán cuarta o quinta. Me aburro.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> El Madrid como siempre jugando en tercera velocidad, sólo si nos empatan meterán cuarta o quinta. Me aburro.



Yo me he tomado medio tranki y me dan ganas de dormirme


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Y es más,tenía 7 Años.y vivía en Holanda.Mis padres emigraron ahí.Yo era un yonki de la quinta.Mi padre vio la final de la sexta copa un situ.Os podéis imaginar.Merengues no,lo siguiente.Palmamos con aquel PSV,y aún al día de hoy no le encuentro explicación.Buyo y su típica cagada.En eindoven butragueño la caga con el puto van breukelen



Todos los chavales de esa época éramos yonkis de la quinta. Habíamos crecido con ellos y sus gestas queríamos ser Butragüeño. Y el no ganar la copa de europa nos jodió mucho.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> El Madrid como siempre jugando en tercera velocidad, sólo si nos empatan meterán cuarta o quinta. Me aburro.



Jugamos a gastar poco, que la temporada es larga. Y haber marcado pronto ha provocado esto.


----------



## Chichimango (22 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> El Madrid como siempre jugando en tercera velocidad, sólo si nos empatan meterán cuarta o quinta. Me aburro.



También está el efecto Qatar. Nadie quiere jugársela y algunos van con el piloto automático. De momento nos vale, peor un día de estos nos podemos llevar un susto.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Oct 2022)

gol del Cerdilla...


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Me cago en sus muertos. Gol de Chúpamela. Se veía venir y ahora hay que volver a empezar. Este es el pero del Madrí.


----------



## Manero (22 Oct 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Creo que todo el mundo tiene claro que Vinicius no es delantero, eso no es nuevo. Mírate de dónde llega el gol y sigue sumando asistencia/gol por partido desde 35 metros cada vez que la coge.



Guauu una asistencia de Vinicius. Sabes quién fué el máximo asistente de la Liga pasada? Pues otro descerebrado como Vinicius que toman una decisión buena y cinco malas como Dembelé.

Con la velocidad y el desborde que tienen Vini y Dembelé lo normal es que den muchas asistencias, pero a un delantero de Madrid y Barça (porque un extremo es un delantero también) se le debe exigir más, como no cagarla como antes Vinicius ante el portero.

Por cierto gol del Sevilla, Lamela que no es ni delantero enseñandole a Vini lo que hay que hacer delante de un portero.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Oct 2022)

Si es que han salido con kilos de Valium


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> El Madrid como siempre jugando en tercera velocidad, sólo si nos empatan meterán cuarta o quinta. Me aburro.



acabo de descubrir que al persona5 le han metido play anywhere.... como se ponga esto más coñazo chapo el partido y me doy al vicio, que la tv la tengo ocupada con película familiar para mujer y herederos. 

a tomar por culo, gol del cerdilla. No se podía de saber. Me quedaré a ver el partido, pues.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Te estarás mojando.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOLLLL!!!!

En vez de hacer circo, meten los goles.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Oct 2022)

Y la han cagado y bien, siempre la misma puta mierda. MEnuda defensa en bloque, con dos tios han eliminado a un equipo entero.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Oct 2022)

no me Jodas, hombre. Que si túneles, que si jugar andando. Toma. Por hacer el tonto.
Pagas una entrada para ver el madrid, gente que se desplaza de toda España y además lloviendo y el madrid te hace esto? Vamos, no me
Jodas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> acabo de descubrir que al persona5 le han metido play anywhere.... como se ponga esto más coñazo chapo el partido y me doy al vicio, que la tv la tengo ocupada con película familiar para mujer y herederos.
> 
> a tomar por culo, gol del cerdilla. No se podía de saber. Me quedaré a ver el partido, pues.



¿Qué peli están viendo?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Oct 2022)

Vinicius es retrasado mental...

Su pérdida de balón con la puta jugada de dejar pasar el balón ante el defensor ha causado el gol del Sevilla...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2022)

No se lo creen ni ellos el gol


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Te estarás mojando.



Solo falta que marque Isco...


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Oct 2022)

Llevan tiempo con esto, despiste d emierda y dejar vivos en ataques, ya paso con el OSasuna, hoy otra cagada.


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Qué peli están viendo?



Indiana jones y el templo maldito. La de tapón, según los niños


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Jugamos a gastar poco, que la temporada es larga. Y haber marcado pronto ha provocado esto.



Llueve en Madrid?


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Llueve en Madrid?



entre las patas de alguna


----------



## Nomeimporta (22 Oct 2022)

El Madrit necesita más Mamadus...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Indiana jones y el templo maldito. La de tapón, según los niños



Perdona 5 en Game pass, para alfas.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Oct 2022)

Mete gol Asco y jvro que dejo de ver el partido


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Indiana jones y el templo maldito. La de tapón, según los niños



La peor, incluso para mi, peor que la de la calavera de Cristal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Indiana jones y el templo maldito. La de tapón, según los niños



Dios santo.


----------



## Octubrista (22 Oct 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Una banda el Sevilla, no va a haber partido. El tatuado va a hacer bueno a Lopetegui.



Me tengo que desdecir. 
El Madrid dejó de jugar pensando que ya tenía ganado el partido con 1-0, y el Sevilla aún tiene algún que otro jugador de fútbol.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Llueve en Madrid?



Ni puta idea. Yo estoy a 400 kms.


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Perdona 5 en Game pass, para alfas.



y además tito Bill nos da la versión premium de las vacunas
todo ventajas


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> El Madrit necesita más Mamadus...



Es verdac... Tiene muy pocos...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Y nos meterán el segundo.


----------



## ccc (22 Oct 2022)

Tranquilos, esto no ha acabado.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Oct 2022)

Ahora sí que corren. 
Tiro de mierda de Vinicius


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> El Madrit necesita más Mamadus...



El equipo blanco...


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Oct 2022)

Vinicius da toda la impresión de estar cansado,por la toma de decisiones tan mala...es un jugador que vive de su físico porque por más que digan técnicamente no es algo extraordinario.


----------



## Octubrista (22 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Solo falta que marque Isco...



No jodas, si marca Isco, el suegro de Ferrán lo llevaría al Mundial.

Casi el 2 del Sevilla.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Tranquilos, esto no ha acabado.



Mas tranquilos iomposible. Desde el minuto 5.


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Llueve en Madrid?



Esta cayendo la del pulpo  joeee empato el sevilla, se veia venir


----------



## Suprimo (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Perdona 5 en Game pass, para alfas.



¿Alfas? Va de niñatos en el insti y tienes que hacer vidac social e inclvso los deberes


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2022)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Nomeimporta (22 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El equipo blanco...


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> La peor, incluso para mi, peor que la de la calavera de Cristal



pa gustos....para mi la peor es la que aún no han estrenado


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1237030


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Tranquilos, esto no ha acabado.



Vamos a ver quién gana ésto... Jojojojo.... El Madric se duerme mucho...


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Oct 2022)

Otro tiro del Sevilla. 
Huele a desastre...


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Dios santo.



KALIMAAAAA


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



tas gozando hoy 

de momento....


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> tas gozando hoy
> 
> de momento....



Pues mañana visitan al real betis balompie q en casa esta que se sale, a ver como esta mañana


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Calcado al partido del Espanyol.


----------



## tHE dOG (22 Oct 2022)

No distingo a los negros del Madrid no sé nunca quién es quién en la tele


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Calcado al partido del Espanyol.



Yo diria mas al de osasuna, q empato a 1 al final


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> tas gozando hoy
> 
> de momento....



Ha aparecido de repente con el empate.


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ha aparecido de repente con el empate.



Estaba aqui, eh...


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Oct 2022)

Van como motos los del Sevilla,han tomado este partido como una final...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Oct 2022)

Cambio de mamadous en el equipo blanco...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Oct 2022)

Vaya traca de Tchouameni también... Otro petardo de PM.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estaba aqui, eh...



Agazapado.


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2022)

Colleja de Gudelj a Vini...


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estaba aqui, eh...



Doy fe


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

me parece que llevo una eternidad aquí troleando y aún queda media hora de partido, o más


----------



## Nomeimporta (22 Oct 2022)

El trote cochinero de Isco es terrible...


----------



## Forenski (22 Oct 2022)

Demasiados halagos tan pronto para gente tan joven como Vini, Tchouaméni, Valverde o Rodrigo. El halago debilita.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Oct 2022)

Que vayan empate con este SEvilla es para que se lo miren, el segundo tiempo, telita.


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Cambio de mamadous en el equipo blanco...



Lo veo negro el partido


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> La peor, incluso para mi, peor que la de la calavera de Cristal



Los primeros veinte minutos de esa película son, en mi opinión, lo mejor de la trilogía. 

Luego llegan al templo propiamente dicho y la cosa se atasca, sobre todo por un par de escenas ridículas como la del banquete, pero se enmienda al final con las vagonetas.


----------



## ccc (22 Oct 2022)

Buen cambio de Carleto, lo que no entiendo es a que espera para poner a Alaba de lateral y sacar a Rüdiger.

Ganamos en remate y en el medio del campo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Habrá que sacar a Rudi.


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Demasiados halagos tan pronto para gente tan joven como Vini, Tchouaméni, Valverde o Rodrigo. El halago debilita.



Yo lo que no sé es como despues de pillar la pasta el primer año no se retiran a vivir la vida loca... Yo aguantaba una o dos temporadas...


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2022)

Entra el eslabon perdido...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Oct 2022)

¿ El Papu del Cerdilla es trisómico ???... Vaya careto chungo...


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Los primeros veinte minutos de esa película son, en mi opinión, lo mejor de la trilogía.
> 
> Luego llegan al templo propiamente dicho y la cosa se atasca, sobre todo por un par de escenas ridículas como la del banquete, pero se enmienda al final con las vagonetas.



Totalmente de acuerdo con ustec. 
Aunque a los niños les flipa la escena del banquete, claro.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Oct 2022)

Buenas noches burbujeros. Le ha dado un espasmo al jugador del Sevilla no? le ha tocado la pilila Carvajal?


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> ¿ El Papu del Cerdilla es trisómico ???... Vaya careto chungo...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Los primeros veinte minutos de esa película son, en mi opinión, lo mejor de la trilogía.
> 
> Luego llegan al templo propiamente dicho y la cosa se atasca, sobre todo por un par de escenas ridículas como la del banquete, pero se enmienda al final con las vagonetas.



El arca perdida es una joya del cine. Una película de 5 estrellas. De esas de disfrutar viéndolas que no te cansas de ellas. 
la caza del octubre rojo, la gran evasión….

Por cierto, estos jugadores del Sevilla son los mismos que jugaban de tal manera que echaron a Lopetegi?


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2022)

Bono is down...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Oct 2022)

Se echa en falta a Benzema.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Oct 2022)

Vinicius es subnormal.... Acaba de tener una jugada que si se encara con el portero, lo derriban seguro y le hacen penalty a saco... Se ha ido por la tangente y manda el balón al lateral de la red...


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con ustec.
> Aunque a los niños les flipa la escena del banquete, claro.



Hombre,el sorbete de sesos de mono es historia del cine


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Oct 2022)

Penalti no? o que coño pasa aqui, que si al final tira no ha pasado nada? el portero le ha dado en la pierna y le ha dificultado tirar bien. Que parece que si Barça TV aka Movistar no habla del penalti, aqui no ha pasado nada.


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

Esto lo soluciona Asencio, esta el madrid muy atascado


----------



## Gorrión (22 Oct 2022)

El portero echando cuento para que no piten el penalti.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bono is down...



¿El de U2?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Vinicius es subnormal.... Acaba de tener una jugada que si se encara con el portero, lo derriban seguro y le hacen penalty a saco... Se ha ido por la tangente y manda el balón al lateral de la red...



Mira la repetición. Demasiado rápido es para siquiera haberla cogido.


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

Van a entrar 3 jugadores del madrid de golpe


----------



## vurvujo (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues solo se me ocurren dos y me las follaba a las dos: la Forner y la Sandra.



En Movistar está Forner... Melafo brutal a pesar de la voz de camionero


----------



## fachacine (22 Oct 2022)

Vaya partidito de mierda de Rodrygo y Valverde


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Esto lo soluciona Asencio, esta el madrid muy atascado



Hombre, pues jugando 10 minutos no lo hace mal. Probará su chut lejano para variar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Oct 2022)

ahi entra mañaco mir


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Oct 2022)

Me huele esto a como fue el día del Osasuna y todo por no rematar los jodidos partidos cuando te adelantas en el marcador y luego pasa lo que pasa con tanto especular.Hay que jugar todos los partidos a ganarlo como si te enfrentarás al Barça.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Vaya partidito de mierda de Rodrygo y Valverde



Hombre, el pase de tacón de Rodrygo de hace unos minutos pudo ser la asistencia del año.


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿El de U2?



Es es Bonooorl


----------



## Suprimo (22 Oct 2022)

¿Mendy estaba jvgando?


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

la apertura de la Última Cruzada es canela fina también, a lo cual ayuda mucho la banda sonora de John Williams





con una gran lección para la vida: *"Hoy has perdido, pero no tiene porqué gustarte"*


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Oct 2022)

Gooooool


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Gol de Vater.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Oct 2022)

Gol del Váter...


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Oct 2022)

Mieeeeeeerdaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Oct 2022)

Gol joder. 
bien Vini.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Oct 2022)

Pues arreglao, gracias a Vater...


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ahi entra mañaco mir



Pues mira la que ha regalado


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Oct 2022)

Los blancos la saben meter.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2022)

*Es clarísimo que vinicius se la pasa a váter por miedo a tirar, descarado.
y bueno, las remontadas del Madrid y tal.*


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> la apertura de la Última Cruzada es canela fina también, a lo cual ayuda mucho la banda sonora de John Williams



Está muy bien pero el homenaje al cine clásico que son el número musical, la 

GOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Suprimo (22 Oct 2022)

El pase de Asensio es calidac


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Oct 2022)

Pues hay que decirlo...el 80% del gol es de Ausencio que la ha sacado fenomenal (la pelota)


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Oct 2022)

Qué pasa con el puto césped que se levanta?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Oct 2022)

La jugada parte de una cagada del Mañaco del Cerdilla...

Rafa Mir es un jugador/timo de un equipo de primera.... No da la talla en un equipo de media tabla de Primera, lo siento... Es lo que hay...


----------



## Edu.R (22 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Esto lo soluciona Asencio, esta el madrid muy atascado



LOOOOOOL. Menudo pase.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Está muy bien pero el homenaje al cine clásico que son el número musical, la
> 
> GOOOOOOOOOOL



continúe por favor


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Oct 2022)

Gol del pajarraco a su estilo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Golazo de Valverde. Lo de siempre, cuando quieren, juegan.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Oct 2022)

Madre De Dios que golazo la madre que le pario!!!


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2022)

Joer el valverde, ha nacido una estrella.


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Gol del pajarraco a su estilo...



Cómo está ese chaval...

Además con un golpeo precioso de ver


----------



## Suprimo (22 Oct 2022)

Y ahora Valverde con Bono que ni se la ha olido


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Oct 2022)

Hay que meter otro más, joder. Al sevilla se le humilla!


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

joer, que me he ido a mear y ya van 3


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Oct 2022)

Me cago en la p.. que golazo. cojones.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Oct 2022)

Dos pases DE ASENSIO.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Oct 2022)

Eso no es una pierna, es un puñetero cañon.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joer el valverde, ha nacido una estrella.



Esta noche no duermes.


----------



## filets (22 Oct 2022)

De trallon no vale


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y ahora Valverde con Bono que ni se la ha olido



Yo creo que no lo ve...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> continúe por favor



Decía que está muy bien pero el homenaje al cine clásico que son el número musical, la 

GOOOOOOOL DE vALVERDE.


----------



## Mecanosfera (22 Oct 2022)

Joer, Valverde. ¿Pero ésto qué es? Estoy flipando con este tío


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cómo está ese chaval...
> 
> Además con un golpeo precioso de ver



Va camino de ser jugador de leyenda... Al tiempo... Una bendición para el fútbol, la verdad...


----------



## Cui Bono (22 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> joer, que me he ido a mear y ya van 3



No te vuelvas a ir, cacho k-brón.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> De trallon no vale



Con el mikasa ajjajaj


----------



## Forenski (22 Oct 2022)

GOLLLLLLLL FEDEEEEEEE. Perdón, llevo mucho retraso. Valverde máximo goleador del Madrid en solitario creo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Oct 2022)

Grande Asensio... Puta calidad...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Oct 2022)

Funeral en Barça TV, he notado un bajon en su efusividad.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Oct 2022)

Tremendo Valverde... VAYA GOLAZO


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Oct 2022)

A ver si va a ser un jugador determinante Ausencio justo cuando se pira....y al Barcelona...


----------



## Chichimango (22 Oct 2022)

Siempre hacemos lo mismo: gol en la primera parte, cuarenta minutos de gori-gori y arreón final con el rival que no sabe por donde le llegan las hostias.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (22 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Guauu una asistencia de Vinicius. Sabes quién fué el máximo asistente de la Liga pasada? Pues otro descerebrado como Vinicius que toman una decisión buena y cinco malas como Dembelé.
> 
> Con la velocidad y el desborde que tienen Vini y Dembelé lo normal es que den muchas asistencias, pero a un delantero de Madrid y Barça (porque un extremo es un delantero también) se le debe exigir más, como no cagarla como antes Vinicius ante el portero.
> 
> Por cierto gol del Sevilla, Lamela que no es ni delantero enseñandole a Vini lo que hay que hacer delante de un portero.



Sí claro, ahora súmale los 22 golitos por el 1 de Dembelé y ya cuadras la ecuación. Hoy 2 asistencias contra defensa de 5 y el equipo andando. 
El hateo a Vini sigue saliendo caro...


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (22 Oct 2022)

Valverde sabe pegarle desde fuera. Nada que envidiar ni a Lampard ni a Gerrard.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pues mira la que ha regalado



el 8 estaba dormido


----------



## Suprimo (22 Oct 2022)

San Panoli ya lleva 5 partidos con el Zevilla y los resvltados no son mejores que Losertegui


----------



## Forenski (22 Oct 2022)

Lamela debería chupar banquillo. Sevilla CUPAMELA


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esta noche no duermes.



No te confundas conmigo, que yo soy castellano y no anti Real Madrid, pero es que se ponen a 11 puntos de nosotros, un empatito estaba bien...


----------



## ccc (22 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Dos pases DE ASENSIO.



Darle el merito del gol de Valverde a Ausencio, es para hacerselo mirar.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (22 Oct 2022)

El partido lo ha ganado Asensio, con un pase made in Guti. Otra vez Carlo acertando con los cambios al igual que hizo contra el Almería. 

Asensio es un jugador que puede dar Ligas, pero no Champions.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> En Movistar está Forner... Melafo brutal a pesar de la voz de camionero



No la conocia, que cervatilla


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> San Panoli ya lleva 5 partidos con el Zevilla y los resvltados no son mejores que Losertegui



Ir de sobrao y sacar al inútil del mañaco para ver si se lleva el partido, es una cagada MONUMENTAL del borrego ese...


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

para los que estamos ya medio sobaos eso no es penalti?


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> A ver si va a ser un jugador determinante Ausencio justo cuando se pira....y al Barcelona...



Tiene calidad obviamente pero es un tío que no encara ni a un cono,tampoco es un drama que se vaya,que vuelva brahim Díaz y ya tienes un blanco nacional para cubrir un poco las apariencias...

Podria ser también otro hijo de Amunike y salirse allí,pero no creo


----------



## ravenare (22 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No te confundas conmigo, que yo soy castellano y no anti Real Madrid, pero es que se ponen a 11 puntos de nosotros, un empatito estaba bien...



Colchoneta tipo. En las finales de champions en las que fue violado se quitó la camiseta de Caminero y se fue a celebrar a Cibeles. 
Un mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> San Panoli ya lleva 5 partidos con el Zevilla y los resvltados no son mejores que Losertegui



Algunos ya dijimos que con ese equipo poco se podía hacer.


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> para los que estamos ya medio sobaos eso no es penalti?



Y expulsion


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No te confundas conmigo, que yo soy castellano y no anti Real Madrid, pero es que se ponen a 11 puntos de nosotros, un empatito estaba bien...



En 11 jornadas. A final de liga acabamos a 35.


----------



## Manero (22 Oct 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Sí claro, ahora súmale los 22 golitos por el 1 de Dembelé y ya cuadras la ecuación. Hoy 2 asistencias contra defensa de 5 y el equipo andando.
> El hateo a Vini sigue saliendo caro...



Contra la defensa de 5 Vinicius no se ha ido ni una vez ni ha hecho combinaciones, cosa que Rodrygo si hace. Y las 2 asistencias, una después de robarle la cartera al lateral y la segunda en una contra.

Si lo dejas correr claro que sabe hacer cosas, en estático nada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> El partido lo ha ganado Asensio, con un pase made in Guti. Otra vez Carlo acertando con los cambios al igual que hizo contra el Almería.
> 
> Asensio es un jugador que puede dar Ligas, pero no Champions.



Ause es un buen jugador para finales de partido. Le falla mucho la actitud.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tiene calidad obviamente pero es un tío que no encara ni a un cono,tampoco es un drama que se vaya,que vuelva brahim Díaz y ya tienes un blanco nacional para cubrir un poco las apariencias...
> 
> Podria ser también otro hijo de Amunike y salirse allí,pero no creo



No parece un tio dispuesto a remar y dar la cara cuando vengan mal dadas, desde luego... Luis Enrique siempre la pedia en el Madrid y caracter no le faltaba, la verdad sea dicha.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No la conocia, que cervatilla



Todas con yate.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Oct 2022)

Mala gestión de Ancianotti


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Oct 2022)

Vamos a ganar la pusesió...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Todas con yate.



Como llaman al eufismo ese de puta, mujer empoderada no?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Oct 2022)

Pero qué hijodeputa el cerdo cara subnormal ese del sevilla?


----------



## Forenski (22 Oct 2022)

No está lesionado Valverde . Es el típico bocadillo. Dolor, inflamación, antiinflamatorios, descanso Champions y listo


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Colchoneta tipo. En las finales de champions en las que fue violado se quitó la camiseta de Caminero y se fue a celebrar a Cibeles.
> Un mierda.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Oct 2022)

El Neanderthal del Cerdilla le ha soltado un viaje a Valverde en el muslo en plan trisómico de pueblo... Vaya marrano mongólico y feo, nenes...


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Oct 2022)

ESTa vez la blanquitud al rescate.


----------



## filets (22 Oct 2022)

Ausencio me genera sensaciones enfrentadas
No se que hacer con el


----------



## Roedr (22 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> San Panoli ya lleva 5 partidos con el Zevilla y los resvltados no son mejores que Losertegui



El San Panoli es el clásico espécimen que obliga a cambiarse de acera si uno se cruza con él. Menuda pinta bajuna tiene.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Oct 2022)

La amarilla ha esperado a que terminara el partido, no fuera a ser que condicionara el juego del Sevilla.


----------



## Chichimango (22 Oct 2022)

Asensio en el Barça seguirá siendo lo mismo que es en el Madrid, un buen suplente que te puede aportar 10-12 goles. Que está muy bien, pero tampoco es para pelearse por él. Es un caso parecido al de Morata, quizá el mejor suplente que teníamos en su época. Se marchó y no pasó gran cosa.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ausencio me genera sensaciones enfrentadas
> No se que hacer con el



Es un suplente de lujo y encima es el rol que él desea.

Yo no tengo ninguna duda. Hombre de plantilla, que aporta y que se tiene que quedar.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Oct 2022)

A dormir, chavales! Buenas noches. Buen partido, una pena la lesión de Valverde!


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Oct 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Asensio en el Barça seguirá siendo lo mismo que es en el Madrid, un buen suplente que te puede aportar 10-12 goles. Que está muy bien, pero tampoco es para pelearse por él. Es un caso parecido al de Morata, quizá el mejor suplente que teníamos en su época. Se marchó y no pasó gran cosa.



En el Barcelona tendrá la oportunidad de ganar trofeos que nunca podrá ganar en el Madrid, como la Europa League.


----------



## ccc (22 Oct 2022)

Muy buen partido del madrid, excelente Ancelloti y Vini impresionante.

No hay palabras, muy orgulloso del equipo y por primera vez desde hace mucho tiempo, muy confiado: cuando ha empatado el sevilla sabia que ibamos a tener 4-5 oportunidades mas y alguna iba a ir adentro.

Lo dicho, este madrid me da mas confianza que el PSG, que el city y su puta madre: es el mejor equipo de europa a dia de hoy.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El San Panoli es el clásico espécimen que obliga a cambiarse de acera si uno se cruza con él. Menuda pinta bajuna tiene.



Es un gilipollas... No se le ocurre otra cosa que ir a por el partido CON UN EQUIPO MEDIOCRE en el Bernabéu, cuando con lo que tiene en el vestuario, un empate es ORO PURO.... Un borrego de la vida, dentro y fuera del campo...


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> No está lesionado Valverde . Es el típico bocadillo. Dolor, inflamación, antiinflamatorios, descanso Champions y listo



Como decía Don Alfredo: "en mis tiempos muchas veces jugábamos con los dolores en las piernas, no sabíamos lo que eran las sobrecargas, contracturas y demás".


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Oct 2022)

La entrada del HdlgP de Papu Gómez es de roja...

Nuevo ridículo de Vinicius y Tchouameni. Lamentables ambos.

FloPer debería dimitir y/o el Bernabéu echarle del club, es un administardor desleal. Con Casemiro y Haaland esta plantilla podría ganar fácilmente las próximas 5 Copas de Europa seguidas. No muy lejos:


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Oct 2022)

Parte de los servicios médicos de Valdevebas dijo:


> No está lesionado Valverde . Es el típico bocadillo. Dolor, inflamación, antiinflamatorios, descanso Champions y listo


----------



## Suprimo (22 Oct 2022)

Ya no queda ná para el Parón, U r Gay tiene un papelón terripla


----------



## filets (22 Oct 2022)

Me temo que es la ultima temporada de Modric. Aguanta media parte


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Oct 2022)

Bueno, reconozco que me equivoqué y el Madrid reaccionó y se llevó los tres puntos pero por un momento pensé que nos iba a pasar como en el día del Osasuna.Yo de todos modos soy partidario de ir a por el partido desde el inicio y no especular mucho que luego se pasa mal .
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## MC33 (22 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El San Panoli es el clásico espécimen que obliga a cambiarse de acera si uno se cruza con él. Menuda pinta bajuna tiene.



El tobogán de piojos dices?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es un suplente de lujo y encima es el rol que él desea.
> 
> Yo no tengo ninguna duda. Hombre de plantilla, que aporta y que se tiene que quedar.



A mi juicio, depende de a que precio.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (22 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Contra la defensa de 5 Vinicius no se ha ido ni una vez ni ha hecho combinaciones, cosa que Rodrygo si hace. Y las 2 asistencias, una después de robarle la cartera al lateral y la segunda en una contra.
> 
> Si lo dejas correr claro que sabe hacer cosas, en estático nada.



La mentira del estático para justificar lo que interesa. Al final, 2 asistencias clave, jugando sin 9 al que dársela y a otra cosa. Hasta luego.


----------



## El amigo (22 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> La entrada del HdlgP de Papu Gómez es de roja...
> 
> Nuevo ridículo de Vinicius y Tchouameni. Lamentables ambos.
> 
> ...



Que trolazo estás hecho


----------



## feps (22 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Me temo que es la ultima temporada de Modric. Aguanta media parte



Urge fichar un sustituto. Camavinga está verde, pero a día de hoy es a quien más veo para esa posición en la plantilla.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> La entrada del HdlgP de Papu Gómez es de roja...
> 
> Nuevo ridículo de Vinicius y Tchouameni. Lamentables ambos.
> 
> ...



Florentino son 3/4 del exito del Madrid. Florentino es mi pastor, con el nada me falta.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Es un gilipollas... No se le ocurre otra cosa que ir a por el partido CON UN EQUIPO MEDIOCRE en el Bernabéu, cuando con lo que tiene en el vestuario, un empate es ORO PURO.... Un borrego de la vida, dentro y fuera del campo...



Podría haber perdido exactamente igual si saca el autobús. Disputar el partido a veces es una buena opción defensiva.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (22 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> En el Barcelona tendrá la oportunidad de ganar trofeos que nunca podrá ganar en el Madrid, como la Europa League.



Y el Gamper


----------



## Roedr (22 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> La entrada del HdlgP de Papu Gómez es de roja...
> 
> Nuevo ridículo de Vinicius y Tchouameni. Lamentables ambos.
> 
> ...



Trabajar tanto en un post para parecer tan tontotroll. No te arriendo las ganancias.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Oct 2022)

Pero centrémonos en lo importante:

Barella 1',Lautaro Martínez 14', 72' (p),Mkhitaryan 94' 

Los chavales están rodados y no ha habido lesionados... El miércoles a las 18h45 es el partido del año, por encima de la final del Mundial 2022... Si el Inter gana al Viktoria Plzen el mundo será un poco mejor...


----------



## sinosuke (22 Oct 2022)

El hijo de la gran puta del Papu Gómez un día va a lesionar gravemente a alguien......y los árbitros (y el VAR) mirando para otro lado
Ojalá que alguien lo lesione antes a él y lo deje toda la temporada de baja.





.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Podría haber perdido exactamente igual si saca el autobús. Disputar el partido a veces es una buena opción defensiva.



Hombre... Por supuesto...

Pero tú analiza el vestuario del Sevilla... La probabilidad que el RM te joda el empate es elevadísima... Cerrojazo y que vengan... El Papu ha sido un cambio inteligente; pero... ¿ Rafa Mir ??? ¿ Pa qué exactamente ????... Joder, que es el Bernabéu y vas empatando en la segunda parte.... En fin...


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Oct 2022)

bueno, daos por zankeados

hala madric

buenas noches


----------



## qbit (22 Oct 2022)

Pues sí va a ser que juegan al tran-tran y que cuando achuchan golean.


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esta noche no duermes.



Edge2 es nuestro colchonero favorito está más en nuestro hilo que en el del Atlético de Madrid y siempre dándonos suerte jajajajaja! Al final se nos hace merengue y todo 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ccc (22 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, este equipo con un tio como Haaland (y no Mbappe) seria invencible.

Y respecto a Modric, dejaros de hacer pajas: no hay substituto; tenemos muy buenas piezas jovenes en el medio del campo y seguramente venga Bellingham, asi que tenemos el futuro asegurado.

Buenas noches.


----------



## tHE dOG (22 Oct 2022)

Los zapatazos míticos de Valverde para contar a los nietos.

Está en plenitud de fuerza física, suerte y confianza. No es normal meter un zapatazo fuera del área en cada partido.


----------



## petro6 (22 Oct 2022)

El Madrid no va perder un partido de Liga.


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

*El Madrid sigue invencible*

El equipo blanco reafirma su liderato tras sobreponerse a un sorprendente empate de un Sevilla menor. Vinicius sumó dos asistencias y Valverde volvió a hacer sonar su cañón. Asensio y Lucas Vázquez, decisivos.


----------



## tHE dOG (22 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Edge2 es nuestro colchonero favorito está más en nuestro hilo que en el del Atlético de Madrid y siempre dándonos suerte jajajajaja! Al final se nos hace merengue y todo
> Pozdrawiam.



Tú eres español viviendo en Polonia o polaco viviendo en Polonia o por qué hablas español casi nativo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ausencio me genera sensaciones enfrentadas
> No se que hacer con el



A mí como jugador para salir del banquillo me vale.


----------



## Roedr (22 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> *Por cierto, este equipo con un tio como Haaland (y no Mbappe) seria invencible.*
> 
> Y respecto a Modric, dejaros de hacer pajas: no hay substituto; tenemos muy buenas piezas jovenes en el medio del campo y seguramente venga Bellingham, asi que tenemos el futuro asegurado.
> 
> Buenas noches.



Hemos tenido mejores jugadores que esos y nunca hemos hecho (que recuerde) semejante exhibición en un inicio de liga. Es mejor tener varios jugadores de 9 que un sólo de 9.5.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> En el Barcelona tendrá la oportunidad de ganar trofeos que nunca podrá ganar en el Madrid, como la Europa League.



Y la Copa del Rey.


----------



## filets (22 Oct 2022)

Benzema es mejor que Haaland


----------



## cebollo (22 Oct 2022)

Partido histórico, tres goles de tres jugadores blancos.


----------



## tHE dOG (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## Pericoburbujista (22 Oct 2022)

Jajjajajajja...

Qué idiota el tobogán de piojos.... Lo estoy viendo en la tele y reconoce que ha ido a por el partido en la segunda parte.... Madre mía... Es más inútil de lo que ya sabía que era....


----------



## Fiodor (22 Oct 2022)

Partidazo del Madrid, pero que se ha complicado por la falta de efectividad en la primera parte. Por suerte los cambios han funcionado muy bien. El equipo está jugando mucho mejor que el año pasado...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Edge2 es nuestro colchonero favorito está más en nuestro hilo que en el del Atlético de Madrid y siempre dándonos suerte jajajajaja! Al final se nos hace merengue y todo
> Pozdrawiam.



Y en el del far$a.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (22 Oct 2022)

Este Madrid es lo máximo a lo que puede aspirar un equipo italiano. 

Deja que el Sevilla juegue para matarlo a la contra. El Sevilla no es un Inter que campa a sus anchas por el Camp Nou.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Partido histórico, tres goles de tres jugadores blancos.



No volverá a pasar en mucho tiempo. Pregunta típica de Trivial: ¿cuando fue la última vez que en el Madrí marcaron 3 blancos?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Trabajar tanto en un post para parecer tan tontotroll. No te arriendo las ganancias.



Aquí los únicos tontos sois los folla-FloPers... Palmeros, chaperos y lamepollas de un puto gangster que está en el RM para lucrarse a título personal y que no toma una puta decisión en beneficio o defensa del RM.


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

Brahim, desencadenado a más de 50 metros de la portería: una absoluta barbaridad de golazo


El malagueño marcó una auténtico escándalo de gol. La pinchó en medio del campo y se fue de todos para definir con maestría.




as.com


----------



## feps (22 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Por cierto, este equipo con un tio como Haaland (y no Mbappe) seria invencible.
> 
> Y respecto a Modric, dejaros de hacer pajas: no hay substituto; tenemos muy buenas piezas jovenes en el medio del campo y seguramente venga Bellingham, asi que tenemos el futuro asegurado.
> 
> Buenas noches.



No veo al Madrid ni de coña pagando 130 kilos o más por Bellingham. En cuanto empiece la puja, se lo llevará alguno de los clubes dopados. Además, los jugadores británicos nunca acaban de cuajar en el Madrid.


----------



## qbit (22 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## feps (22 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Brahim, desencadenado a más de 50 metros de la portería: una absoluta barbaridad de golazo
> 
> 
> El malagueño marcó una auténtico escándalo de gol. La pinchó en medio del campo y se fue de todos para definir con maestría.
> ...



Si el Madrid repesca a Brahim en verano, cosa que dudo mucho, tiene que ser para jugar como titular. De lo contrario, que se lo lleve el Milán.


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Benzema es mejor que Haaland



Y lewandoski mas que benzema


----------



## Dr.Muller (22 Oct 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Sí claro, ahora súmale los 22 golitos por el 1 de Dembelé y ya cuadras la ecuación. Hoy 2 asistencias contra defensa de 5 y el equipo andando.
> El hateo a Vini sigue saliendo caro...


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (22 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Hemos tenido mejores jugadores que esos y nunca hemos hecho (que recuerde) semejante exhibición en un inicio de liga. Es mejor tener varios jugadores de 9 que un sólo de 9.5.



De haber fichado a la rata francesa, nos hubiéramos perdido el nivel de Valverde. 

Carlo sacando lo mejor de Vinicius y Valverde. La doble "V". 

Todo funciona: titulares, suplentes y entrenador. El Mundial será el rival a batir.


----------



## Roedr (22 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Benzema es mejor que Haaland



yo también lo creo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Benzema es mejor que Haaland



¿Pero es más joven?


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> No veo al Madrid ni de coña pagando 130 kilos o más por Bellingham. En cuanto empiece la puja, se lo llevará alguno de los clubes dopados. Además, los jugadores británicos nunca acaban de cuajar en el Madrid.



El jugador británico que más me ha gustado en el Madrid fue *Laurie Cunningham en paz descanse!! Un buen jugador si señor!!
EL único jugador del Madrid en salir ovacionado del campo nuevo en Barcelona.








La siniestra historia de Laurie Cunningham, el único jugador del Real Madrid ovacionado en el Camp Nou


Laurie Cunningham sufrió de muchísimas lesiones a lo largo de su carrera como futbolista, lo cual condicionó su estancia en el Real Madrid.




mag-elcomercio-pe.cdn.ampproject.org




Pozdrawiam.*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y lewandoski mas que benzema


----------



## vurvujo (22 Oct 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajjajajajja...
> 
> *Qué idiota el tobogán de piojos*.... Lo estoy viendo en la tele y reconoce que ha ido a por el partido en la segunda parte.... Madre mía... Es más inútil de lo que ya sabía que era....



jajaaaaaaaaaaa hijodeputa


----------



## qbit (22 Oct 2022)

Valverde es el heredero de Cristiano lanzando misiles, y Cristiano el de Roberto Carlos.


----------



## qbit (22 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> El jugador británico que más me ha gustado en el Madrid fue *Laurie Cunningham en paz descanse!! Un buen jugador si señor!!
> EL único jugador del Madrid en salir ovacionado del campo nuevo en Barcelona.
> 
> 
> ...



Eso fue en una época en la que había muchísimos menos separatistas por el sistema educativo correcto, antes del R78 de la putocracia otanera que por cierto defiendes.


----------



## feps (22 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> El jugador británico que más me ha gustado en el Madrid fue *Laurie Cunningham en paz descanse!! Un buen jugador si señor!!
> EL único jugador del Madrid en salir ovacionado del campo nuevo en Barcelona.
> 
> 
> ...



Cunningham fue flor de un día en el Madrid. Tenía una lesión que lo apartó de la élite demasiado pronto. Acabó en el Rayo y se mató con su coche al estrellarse contra una farola.


----------



## feps (22 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Pero es más joven?



En espíritu, como tú y yo.


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Pero es más joven?



Benzema cumple 35 años en diciembre y haaland solo tiene 22 años, es verdad q ahora mismo benzema es mas regular, tiene mas experiencia y buen promedio de goles, pero lo malo q como mucho le queda un año o dos mas apurando


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Alfas? Va de niñatos en el insti y tienes que hacer vidac social e inclvso los deberes



Alfa el Game pass


----------



## feps (22 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Benzema cumple 35 años en diciembre y haaland solo tiene 22 años, es verdad q ahora mismo benzema es mas regular, tiene mas experiencia y buen promedio de goles, pero lo malo q como mucho le queda un año o dos mas apurando



El Madrid necesita un 10 (Modric) y un 9 (Benzema). No olvidemos que para más inri ambos disputarán el Mundial.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Alfa el Game pass



Ya era emvlabre con un Ryzen normalito en plei3


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Cunningham fue flor de un día en el Madrid. Tenía una lesión que lo apartó de la élite demasiado pronto. Acabó en el Rayo y se mató con su coche al estrellarse contra una farola.



Tenía las condiciones para ser un crack de verdad por aquel entonces pero sí que es verdad que las lesiones se cebaron con él pero era un grandísimo jugador.
El propio Isidoro San José otro mitico del Madrid decía de él que era incluso más rápido que Cristiano Ronaldo y su perfil futbolístico de podría comparar con el portugués
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si el Madrid repesca a Brahim en verano, cosa que dudo mucho, tiene que ser para jugar como titular. De lo contrario, que se lo lleve el Milán.



No es titular en el Milan.


----------



## Roedr (22 Oct 2022)

¿Qué caso histórico se puede comparar con este inicio de temporada de Valverde?. Hemos tenido los mejores centrocampistas del mundo, pero que resuelvan como Valverde no recuerdo. Sí, ya sé que es muy pronto para sacar conclusiones; pero bueno, por especular.


----------



## tHE dOG (22 Oct 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Oct 2022)

El Madrid tenia que denunciar a este jugador en un juzgado, no ante la Liga, esto es un delito de lesiones:







Son mas cerdos que su puta madre, espero que bajen a 2ª.


----------



## tHE dOG (23 Oct 2022)

No entran de oficio?


----------



## Chichimango (23 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Madrid tenia que denunciar a este jugador en un juzgado, no ante la Liga, esto es un delito de lesiones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rodillazo al muslo y pisotón al tobillo... pa haberlo dejado tieso.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (23 Oct 2022)

Esto ya es como la escena de los hermanos Marx que Groucho quiere apostar por un caballo:

-Groucho: dos dólares a Sonot.
-Chico: Sonot es el peor caballo de la pista.
-Groucho: he notado que gana siempre.
-Chico: ah pero eso es solo porque llega el primero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni puta idea. Yo estoy a 400 kms.



Pero qué dices cabron, si acabas de colgar una foto en Instagram cenando en casa lucio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ya era emvlabre con un Ryzen normalito en plei3



Quién es el ryzen ese?


----------



## tHE dOG (23 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién es el ryzen ese?



Es un procesador de la marca AMD competencia de Intel


----------



## sintripulacion (23 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Madrid tenia que denunciar a este jugador en un juzgado, no ante la Liga, esto es un delito de lesiones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuándo mierda van a sacar los árbitros tarjetas rojas por juego violento??.
Y cuando va a entrar los comités de oficio a enviar a un jugador como el hdpt este 5 partidos de suspensión??.
Es absolutamente lamentable las patadas peligrosisimas que están sufriendo los jugadores del Madrid y tanto los árbitros como la prensa mirando hacia otro lado.
Suerte ha habido hasta ahora de que no haya habido una desgracia, pero me temo que por este camino más pronto que tarde la suerte se va a acabar.
¿ Y qué hace que desde el propio club no se insiste en exigir que ese tipo de juego violento sea debidamente castigado?
El hdpt jugador del Sevilla ha ido deliberadamente a lesionar con el partido ya perdido por pura frustración de que les han barrido.
Sres. O se toman cartas en el asunto o a algún jugador del Madrid le van a partir la pierna cualquier desalmado y chusma como el de hoy, con la complicidad de prensa y árbitros.


----------



## Roedr (23 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Madrid tenia que denunciar a este jugador en un juzgado, no ante la Liga, esto es un delito de lesiones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



puto delincuente


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (23 Oct 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Cuándo mierda van a sacar los árbitros tarjetas rojas por juego violento??.
> Y cuando va a entrar los comités de oficio a enviar a un jugador como el hdpt este 5 partidos de suspensión??.
> Es absolutamente lamentable las patadas peligrosisimas que están sufriendo los jugadores del Madrid y tanto los árbitros como la prensa mirando hacia otro lado.
> Suerte ha habido hasta ahora de que no haya habido una desgracia, pero me temo que por este camino más pronto que tarde la suerte se va a acabar.
> ...



En Marca ni se menciona. De todas formas el Real Madrid deberia emitir algun comunicado, por lo menos. Perder un Valverde o Vinicius puede suponer para el Madrid caer a las primeras de cambio en Champions o empezar a perder en Liga.


----------



## Roedr (23 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> En Marca ni se menciona. De todas formas el Real Madrid deberia emitir algun comunicado, por lo menos. Perder un Valverde o Vinicius puede suponer para el Madrid caer a las primeras de cambio en Champions o empezar a perder en Liga.



Exacto, el Madrid tiene que hacer algo. 

Honestamente, aunque no sé como podría articularse, pero yo exploraría la vía de la justicia ordinaria. Es una agresión física con ánimo de hacer daño. Eso está contemplado en el código penal.


----------



## sintripulacion (23 Oct 2022)

Anceloti, ya que instancias superiores del club no lo están haciendo, debería situar en las ruedas de prensa el foco de atención en lo inadmisible de este tipo de jugadas.
Ya sabemos que la prensa está muy mayoritariamente en contra del Madrid, no hay que ser muy listo para darse cuenta de ello.
Por eso Anceloti debe tomar como bandera la defensa de la integridad física de sus jugadores en lugar de contestar preguntas chorras para relleno, que es a lo que se dedica la puta prensa.
Hoy lo más relevante para mí, además de la victoria, es esa jugada terrorífica con riesgo de grave lesión de Valverde.
Todo lo demás es irrelevante en comparación.


----------



## Roedr (23 Oct 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Anceloti, ya que instancias superiores del club no lo están haciendo, debería situar en las ruedas de prensa el foco de atención en lo inadmisible de este tipo de jugadas.
> Ya sabemos que la prensa está muy mayoritariamente en contra del Madrid, no hay que ser muy listo para darse cuenta de ello.
> Por eso Anceloti debe tomar como bandera la defensa de la integridad física de sus jugadores en lugar de contestar preguntas chorras para relleno, que es a lo que se dedica la puta prensa.
> Hoy lo más relevante para mí, además de la victoria, es esa jugada terrorífica con riesgo de grave lesión de Valverde.
> Todo lo demás es irrelevante en comparación.



Carletto es elegantísimo, pero antes que elegante es quedabién. No va a romperse la cara por lo que el propio club no lo hace.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué caso histórico se puede comparar con este inicio de temporada de Valverde?. Hemos tenido los mejores centrocampistas del mundo, pero que resuelvan como Valverde no recuerdo.



Fernando Hierro como pichichi de la liga hasta que el imbécil de Mendoza echó a Radomir Antic.


----------



## Roedr (23 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Fernando Hierro como pichichi de la liga hasta que el imbécil de Mendoza echó a Radomir Antic.



Muy bueno. También recuerdo unos meses de Ramos en trance en que dos partidos marcaba alguna de cabeza.


----------



## qbit (23 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


>



Calla, joer. Al Madrid le interesa que los demás equipos ataquen y "dominen" para poder crujirlos al contraataque, no que pongan el autobús.


----------



## qbit (23 Oct 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Cuándo mierda van a sacar los árbitros tarjetas rojas por juego violento??.
> Y cuando va a entrar los comités de oficio a enviar a un jugador como el hdpt este 5 partidos de suspensión??.
> Es absolutamente lamentable las patadas peligrosisimas que están sufriendo los jugadores del Madrid y tanto los árbitros como la prensa mirando hacia otro lado.
> Suerte ha habido hasta ahora de que no haya habido una desgracia, pero me temo que por este camino más pronto que tarde la suerte se va a acabar.
> ...



Rudiger, Valverde. Si estas cosas se las hacen a Lewandosky...


----------



## qbit (23 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> -Groucho: dos dólares a Sonot.
> -Chico: Sonot es el peor caballo de la pista.
> -Groucho: he notado que gana siempre.
> -Chico: ah pero eso es solo porque llega el primero.



"- ¿?: ¡Te aniquilará!
- Thor: Sólo si muero
- ¿?: Sí, es lo que aniquilar significa"


----------



## sintripulacion (23 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Rudiger, Valverde. Si estas cosas se las hacen a Lewandosky...



Nadie le podía tocar durante años a Messi porque según la prensa "había que proteger el buen futbol".
Tocarlo era sinónimo de amarilla o roja, no digamos ya la salvajada de hoy.
La puta prensa no es capaz de mantener un mínimo exigible de honestidad y denunciar que estas entradas peligrosisimas que pueden partir la pierna a un jugador han de ser amonestadas con roja y unos cuantos partidos de sanción.
Tanto la de hoy a Valverde como la que le hicieron a Rodrigo en el partido del Atlético de Madrid son entradas de roja más sanción con partidos.
No recuerdo ninguna a Messi parecida ni de lejos y mira que expulsaron a adversarios.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Con el mikasa ajjajaj



Valverde es demasiado joven para haber jugado con un Mikasa, si no en lugar de ser futbolista profesional estaría cumpliendo condena por homicidio múltiple.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Esto ya es como la escena de los hermanos Marx que Groucho quiere apostar por un caballo:
> 
> -Groucho: dos dólares a Sonot.
> -Chico: Sonot es el peor caballo de la pista.
> ...




¿pero que va a decir sampaoli este argentino antimadridista y culerdo del farsa VARsa lamepollas de lio missing?

pues un clon del culerdo abelardo

pues un clon del jardinero charnego naziSSeparatista javi

etc .... \_______________/ ponga aqui a sus culerdos favoritos

valooorrsss = cinismo , jeta , chuleria , ratas antimadridistas , .......


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (23 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Madrid tenia que denunciar a este jugador en un juzgado, no ante la Liga, esto es un delito de lesiones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




totalmente : sin balon y es una agresion directamente con toda rabia a lesionar

no solo va con toda la rodilla y le mete un rodillazo , sino que ademas le mete un pisoton en el tobillo y baja luego al pie pisando con retorcimiento

quien? "el papu" otro argentino hijo de puta antimadridista lamepollas de lio mising y alfombra filial del Farsa VARsa : no falla


----------



## Chispeante (23 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> El Madrid tenia que denunciar a este jugador en un juzgado, no ante la Liga, esto es un delito de lesiones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esto debería marcar un antes y después DE UNA PUTÍSIMA VEZ en la política de comunicación del Real Madrid. Nos han meado en la cara decenas de veces, tangados penaltis, títulos y todo lo que han podido y más. Nos han humillado, ninguneado, bailado y toreados como a ningún otro equipo. Y hay que pararlo como sea y hasta donde sea. Igual que ocurrió con lo de Vinicius, que por una vez se movieron "las palancas" necesarias para frenar la cacería que tenían preparada.

Hoy a Valverde, nuestro mejor hombre, en una jugada sin transcendencia con el partido decidido, le han podido retirar del fútbol con 24 años y en su momento de gloria. Tal cual. Y si bien es cierto que no puedes evitar que a un anormal se le crucen los cables, si que puedes hacer ver las consecuencias de ser un criminal deportivo que buscas joderle la vida al rival. O reventamos de una vez o cualquier día va a ocurrir una tragedia. Que no piten un penalti o anulen un gol es un molesto, jode, incomoda y desanima. Lo que ha ocurrido hoy con Valverde es otra cosa que va más allá del fútbol.

Florentino, tan bueno en lo económico y tal jodidamente desastroso defendiendo al Club.


----------



## Chispeante (23 Oct 2022)

Es que si el Madrid no hace nada, el propio Valverde debería largarse en enero. Estar en un equipo donde cada partido puede ser el último porque tu club no te defiende de las palizas de cada fin de semana. A la Premier a ganar el doble y a competir con seres humanos y no salvajes.


----------



## sintripulacion (23 Oct 2022)

No salgo de mi asombro con lo ocurrido hoy.
Sobre esa entrada terrorífica nadie ha preguntado ni comentado nada en sala de prensa.
Pero es que el colmo es que el diario As (y mira que suele ser desastrosamente malo) se la pone a huevo a Ancelotti preguntándole si no le preocupa que los adversarios se empleen con demasiada contundencia o violencia en las entradas a Vinicius ..... y va el tío y contesta básicamente que no, que lo ve normal.
Eso el Barsa lo gestiona muchísimo mejor y el entrenador defiende mucho más a sus jugadores y hubiese contestado lo lógico "que le preocupa mucho que algún día le lesionen, que el juego ofensivo y bonito ha de ser protegido" ... y ya de paso vas condicionando a los árbitros a que presten más atención y castiguen más severamente.
Yo tengo la impresión de que ninguno ha visto esa entrada a Valverde repetida en Tv y no la han visto bien en el campo.
Es la única explicación que se me ocurre.
Pero Anceloti debería ver repetida esa entrada criminal en tv y en la próxima rueda de prensa dejar ya de una puta vez de hacer el canelo.
Cuando le lesionen de gravedad aúna de las piezas claves del equipo, después vendrán los lamentos.
Y no se puede achacar a mala fortuna lo que obedece a dolo, premeditación y entradas temerarias y violentas que NADIE está denunciando.


----------



## Roedr (23 Oct 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> No salgo de mi asombro con lo ocurrido hoy.
> Sobre esa entrada terrorífica nadie ha preguntado ni comentado nada en sala de prensa.
> Pero es que el colmo es que el diario As (y mira que suele ser desastrosamente malo) se la pone a huevo a Ancelotti preguntándole si no le preocupa que los adversarios se empleen con demasiada contundencia o violencia en las entradas a Vinicius ..... y va el tío y contesta básicamente que no, que lo ve normal.
> Eso el Barsa lo gestiona muchísimo mejor y el entrenador defiende mucho más a sus jugadores y hubiese contestado lo lógico "que le preocupa mucho que algún día le lesionen, que el juego ofensivo y bonito ha de ser protegido" ... y ya de paso vas condicionando a los árbitros a que presten más atención y castiguen más severamente.
> ...



Amén.


----------



## Chispeante (23 Oct 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> *No salgo de mi asombro con lo ocurrido hoy.*
> Sobre esa entrada terrorífica nadie ha preguntado ni comentado nada en sala de prensa.
> Pero es que el colmo es que el diario As (y mira que suele ser desastrosamente malo) se la pone a huevo a Ancelotti preguntándole si no le preocupa que los adversarios se empleen con demasiada contundencia o violencia en las entradas a Vinicius ..... y va el tío y contesta básicamente que no, que lo ve normal.
> Eso el Barsa lo gestiona muchísimo mejor y el entrenador defiende mucho más a sus jugadores y hubiese contestado lo lógico "que le preocupa mucho que algún día le lesionen, que el juego ofensivo y bonito ha de ser protegido" ... y ya de paso vas condicionando a los árbitros a que presten más atención y castiguen más severamente.
> ...



Más arraigadas que las remontadas en el Bernabéu comienza a ser la costumbre que agachar la cabeza y recibir palos con una diplomática sonrisa. Lo de ser robados y golpeados sin quejarnos es ya marca de la casa.


----------



## tHE dOG (23 Oct 2022)

.


Chispeante dijo:


> Más arraigadas que las remontadas en el Bernabéu comienza a ser la costumbre que agachar la cabeza y recibir palos con una diplomática sonrisa. Lo de ser robados y golpeados sin quejarnos es ya marca de la casa.



Florentino es un empresario que tiene que tratar con dirigentes políticos del mundo entero y tiene que llevarse bien con todo el mundo. Evita todo lo posible el conflicto y entrar en estas cosas. Y el éxito de Ancelotti seguramente se basa en su carácter buenazo y en caer bien a la prensa así que tampoco va a entrar a eso. 

Hoy he leído que Florentino ya le ha preguntado a Mou si quiere volver cuando se retire Carlo y me cago en sus ancestros el dolor de cabeza que da.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (23 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Aprovecho para comentar el tristísimo, aunque no sorprende, final de carrera que está teniendo Cristiano Ronaldo. Uno de los mejores jugadores de la historia que va a terminar siendo repudiado por la mayoría de los equipos en los que ha jugado. Le queda una última actuación en su Sporting de Lisboa para ver si al menos allí consigue una despedida digna.
> 
> La mayoría de los que fueron estrellas se resisten a asumir su pérdida de estatus, pero lo del portugués supera todo lo visto, para lo bueno y para lo malo.



Si CR7 hubiera tenido dos dedos de frente se habría quedado en el Madrid hasta los 35 años y luego habría jugado hasta los 40 en el Sporting de Portugal. Pero, claro, su ambición desmesurada y su ego estratosférico le han hecho ser quien fue. Igual era pedirle demasiado.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (23 Oct 2022)

A mí la entrada del Papu Gómez me parece de roja directa porque entra con demasiada agresividad y no disputa el balón...pero tampoco nos flipemos. No va a lesionarle y no es una entrada en la que le pudiera haber roto la tibia, el peroné o la rodilla. Le mete un rodillazo en el muslo y le pisa el tobillo al hacerlo (para darle más fuerte, porque el Papu mide metro y medio y si no a Valverde no le hace ni cosquillas).

Roja, pero vamos, que mañana Valverde está a tope.


----------



## tHE dOG (23 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Aprovecho para comentar el tristísimo, aunque no sorprende, final de carrera que está teniendo Cristiano Ronaldo. Uno de los mejores jugadores de la historia que va a terminar siendo repudiado por la mayoría de los equipos en los que ha jugado. Le queda una última actuación en su Sporting de Lisboa para ver si al menos allí consigue una despedida digna.
> 
> La mayoría de los que fueron estrellas se resisten a asumir su pérdida de estatus, pero lo del portugués supera todo lo visto, para lo bueno y para lo malo.



Di Stefano, Cruyff y Maradona tuvieron finales patéticos y muy largos también. A Di Stefano lo tuvo que echar Bernabéu con enorme bronca. 

Siguen por el dinero porque nunca tienen suficiente y en ellos sigue viviendo el chico pobre que fueron.

Pelé es el único de los grandes que tuvo un final decente aunque se fue al Cosmos también a hacer el payaso. 

Y George Best no te cuento. Este fue considerado uno de los cinco grandes en su tiempo aunque nosotros no lo viéramos jugar ni sepamos nada de él pero fue el quinto Beatle a ese nivel de fama mundial.


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Benzema es mejor que Haaland



Pero tiene 12 años más.


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Esto ya es como la escena de los hermanos Marx que Groucho quiere apostar por un caballo:
> 
> -Groucho: dos dólares a Sonot.
> -Chico: Sonot es el peor caballo de la pista.
> ...



Y luego decimos de la chavineta, pero por favor, señor Entrenador del Sevilla, que su equipo ahora mismo está muy por debajo del Madrid, que cuando aprietan no la véis.


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Oct 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Nadie le podía tocar durante años a Messi porque según la prensa "había que proteger el buen futbol".
> Tocarlo era sinónimo de amarilla o roja, no digamos ya la salvajada de hoy.
> La puta prensa no es capaz de mantener un mínimo exigible de honestidad y denunciar que estas entradas peligrosisimas que pueden partir la pierna a un jugador han de ser amonestadas con roja y unos cuantos partidos de sanción.
> Tanto la de hoy a Valverde como la que le hicieron a Rodrigo en el partido del Atlético de Madrid son entradas de roja más sanción con partidos.
> No recuerdo ninguna a Messi parecida ni de lejos y mira que expulsaron a adversarios.



Honestidad y prensa no pueden ir junta, un poco de por favor. La prensa española es basura, la radio es pura basura, cada capítulo del Radio es una demostración del nivel que tienen.


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> .
> 
> Florentino es un empresario que tiene que tratar con dirigentes políticos del mundo entero y tiene que llevarse bien con todo el mundo. Evita todo lo posible el conflicto y entrar en estas cosas. Y el éxito de Ancelotti seguramente se basa en su carácter buenazo y en caer bien a la prensa así que tampoco va a entrar a eso.
> 
> Hoy he leído que Florentino ya le ha preguntado a Mou si quiere volver cuando se retire Carlo y me cago en sus ancestros el dolor de cabeza que da.



Las noticias que salgan del Madrid cuidado, el 99% son inventadas, el Madrid filtra de tarde en tarde, todo es especulación e invención.


----------



## ravenare (23 Oct 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> A mí la entrada del Papu Gómez me parece de roja directa porque entra con demasiada agresividad y no disputa el balón...pero tampoco nos flipemos. No va a lesionarle y no es una entrada en la que le pudiera haber roto la tibia, el peroné o la rodilla. Le mete un rodillazo en el muslo y le pisa el tobillo al hacerlo (para darle más fuerte, porque el Papu mide metro y medio y si no a Valverde no le hace ni cosquillas).
> 
> Roja, pero vamos, que mañana Valverde está a tope.



Coño un madridista con sentido común.


----------



## cebollo (23 Oct 2022)

Cristiano podría despedirse del fútbol a lo grande sí hace un buen Mundial. Y podría hacerlo, entrando en el minuto 75 podría meter algún gol decisivo en finales de partido. Si se empeña en ser titular Portugal tendrá un problema serio.


----------



## tHE dOG (23 Oct 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Coño un madridista con sentido común.



A ver cagalufo ese rodillazo en el muslo se llama un bocadillo y es tan peligroso como la patada en el pecho de De Jong a Xabi en la final del mundial. Milagro que no se haya lesionado. Sois escoria comepipas que no ha jugado nunca a ningún deporte. Tú le haces eso a un rival en un campo sin cámaras y te mete una hostia que te manda al cielo. Le tienen que meter muchos partidos por hacer eso imbéciles.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Oct 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Coño un madridista con sentido común.





tHE dOG dijo:


> A ver cagalufo ese rodillazo en el muslo se llama un bocadillo y es tan peligroso como la patada en el pecho de De Jong a Xabi en la final del mundial. Milagro que no se haya lesionado. Sois escoria comepipas que no ha jugado nunca a ningún deporte. Tú le haces eso a un rival en un campo sin cámaras y te mete una hostia que te manda al cielo. Le tienen que meter muchos partidos por hacer eso imbéciles.




*escoria comepipas jijijijiji


----------



## ravenare (23 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> A ver cagalufo ese rodillazo en el muslo se llama un bocadillo y es tan peligroso como la patada en el pecho de De Jong a Xabi en la final del mundial. Milagro que no se haya lesionado. Sois escoria comepipas que no ha jugado nunca a ningún deporte. Tú le haces eso a un rival en un campo sin cámaras y te mete una hostia que te manda al cielo. Le tienen que meter muchos partidos por hacer eso imbéciles.



Pues eso roja y ya. Si no te gusta te vas a ver a tu puta madre hacer ballet en tutú. Ahí no hay patadas. Maricona.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (23 Oct 2022)

La entrada una vez vista con detalle es de roja directa. En el partido no había visto el pisotón al tobillo. Esperemos a ver el parte médico, porque Valverde no se pudo mover más. 

Luego san panoli parece que es de la escuela javinetiana, tanto mejor. Losertegui al menos no iba con los brazos pintados como una atracción de feria.

El equipo está bien. Me alegro que Asensio participe y sea más o menos importante en el equipo. Como suplente vale; tiene calidad y buen disparo, aunque le falte velocidad e intensidad.

Camavinga, a ver si tiene más minutos en estos próximos partidos, no vaya a ser que se frene su progresión. Lo de los goles de Valverde es difícil de recordar en un jugador; ya son varios en la liga, casi todos desde fuera del área de tirazos.

Y luego lo siento por los haters, pero Vini sigue siendo el más decisivo de la plantilla, hoy con asistencias claras de gol. Nunca me ha gustado la palabra "asistencia" importada del baloncesto, pero de tener que usarla, sería para los pases de gol que dejan al que marca con una opción tan clara que sólo tiene que empujarla o casi. Que a veces cuentan como asistencia un pase de 40 metros, o un pase donde el delantero tiene que regatear, etc. Bueno, pues Vini ha dado dos asistencias hoy, no ha sido egoísta de querer marcar él, ha hecho lo mejor para el equipo. No todas las superstar que andan por ahí habrían actuado igual.

Defenestrado finalmente parece el belga, a ver si se puede ir en invierno y nos ahorramos su ficha, aunque no creo. El peor fichaje de la historia del club. Mariano tampoco cuenta en absoluto, ni Vallejo a no ser como último recurso, lo que nos deja una plantilla no demasiado larga de jugadores "válidos". Esperemos que no haya lesionados de larga duración. Me preocupa el mundial con Francia y Brasil jugando todos los partidos hasta la final.


----------



## tHE dOG (23 Oct 2022)

Cristiano está de puta madre. Y si no lo está es por culpa del calvo.

Sigue siendo mejor que el 90% de delanteros del mundo y aún tiene fondo y velocidad.

El United está acabado, es una trituradora como era antes el Madrid, y el calvo le está puteando por chulería de calvo y aparentar que es el macho dominante en su corral.

Con 40 años cojo y ciego Cristiano es mejor que cualquiera del United. 100 millones han pagado por Antony que no hace nada. En ese nivel están. Ayer vi el partido y basura de equipo. Casemiro empató en el descuento y se puso a hacer golpes de gorila en el pecho con gritos de negro africano y sus compañeros negros cogiéndole la cabeza con dos manos pegando sus frentes, un espectáculo de negros de bandas criminales lamentable que Casemiro nunca había hecho en el Madrid donde se comportaba como un europeo civilizado e inteligente.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (23 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> A ver cagalufo ese rodillazo en el muslo se llama un bocadillo y es tan peligroso como la patada en el pecho de De Jong a Xabi en la final del mundial. Milagro que no se haya lesionado. Sois escoria comepipas que no ha jugado nunca a ningún deporte. Tú le haces eso a un rival en un campo sin cámaras y te mete una hostia que te manda al cielo. Le tienen que meter muchos partidos por hacer eso imbéciles.



No te olvides del pisotón al tobillo, que es aún más peligroso. Un esguince te deja fuera una semanas, pero un daño en algún ligamento es aún peor. Lo pudo haber lesionado de importancia. Luego sacan rojas por hablar con el árbitro.


----------



## Paobas (23 Oct 2022)

14 victorias y 2 empates hasta ahora. 0 de 16 en derrotas. Foreros, cuántos de los 52 a 63 partidos que va a jugar el Madrid esta temporada creéis que van a acabar en derrota? 
Viendo al Madrid, si Floren hubiera ido a por Haaland este verano y lo hubiese añadido a lo que hay ahora (era factible) tengo clarísimo que este sería ya el año de la 15.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Oct 2022)

Este año es demasiado irregular para aventurar nada. Pero si no fuera tan irregular, ¿el equipo estaría en este nivel de preparación?

Yo veo un bloque muy bien armado y, lo más importante, con capacidad de desarrollo a largo plazo. Un montón de jugadores top mundial de poco más de 20 años en una excelente armonía con los de más de 30. ¿Eso sólo da para Champions, si le añadimos a Haaland?

Sí, incluso sin Haaland, pero bajemos un poco el nivel de certeza porque va a depender de un montón de factores. De las últimas cinco, cuatro con un equipo probablemente más fuerte que éste, una se ganó por penalties, otra con un gol en el último segundo y una prórroga, en otra al portero le dio por suicidar su carrera profesional en directo y en otra se remontaron tres eliminatorias contra los equipos más fuertes de Europa en los últimos minutos. Sólo la de la Juve se ganó con relativa facilidad.

Hay equipo para estar ahí y hay un espíritu de equipo que si se presenta la ocasión se agarrará a ella con uñas y dientes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Cristiano está de puta madre. Y si no lo está es por culpa del calvo.
> 
> Sigue siendo mejor que el 90% de delanteros del mundo y aún tiene fondo y velocidad.
> 
> ...



        
Qué dices tio 


El united tiene un crack mundial (Bruno), un semi jubilado (cristiano) dos buenos jugadores (anthony y Sancho) el resto son una banda de denigrantes, desde descartes del Sevilla como martial hasta el gran rasfhord que no sabemos cómo ha llegado a futbolista profesional.

Este año el Chelsea también tiene un equipo denigrante y el arsenal comenzará a hacer de las suyas, así que hasta lo mismo entran en Champions.

El Calvo cocinomano que entrena al united no llega a final de liga, porque como bien dices, hasta este cristiano lento y sin gol es mejor opción que cualquiera de los titulares del united.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Calvo cocinomano



¿Es un maniático de la cocina?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Este año es demasiado irregular para aventurar nada. Pero si no fuera tan irregular, ¿el equipo estaría en este nivel de preparación?
> 
> Yo veo un bloque muy bien armado y, lo más importante, con capacidad de desarrollo a largo plazo. Un montón de jugadores top mundial de poco más de 20 años en una excelente armonía con los de más de 30. ¿Eso sólo da para Champions, si le añadimos a Haaland?
> 
> ...




Muy bien dicho compañero, nuestros jóvenes mamadous son los mamadous top de Europa, solo hay que ver el porte de touchamendi, como corre durante los 90 minutos, un ejemplar purasangre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Es un maniático de la cocina?



Quién?


----------



## tHE dOG (23 Oct 2022)

Nadie sabe si Florentino intentó fichar a Jalan pero algunos lo saben porque se lo ha dicho su peluquero que se lo ha dicho su carnicero.

En cualquier caso Jalan tendría que haberle quitado el puesto al balón de oro y mejor jugador del mundo el año pasado, una situación bastante surrealista porque ninguno puede jugar de otra cosa que de 9. 

Si pactaron fichar en 2 años parece razonable.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién?



El cocinómano.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Oct 2022)

Dejaos de mamadurrias, halland no tiene cláusula real Madrid, halland lo que tiene es una negociación para chantajear al city dentro de dos años sí o sí, esa cláusula existe para que él pueda pedir una subida de sueldo sí o sí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El cocinómano.



Ese quien es?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Oct 2022)

Hoy me he levantado con una erección muy fuerte por cierto.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ese quien es?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy me he levantado con una erección muy fuerte por cierto.



Eso te pasa por discutir hasta tarde con Artemis, que luego sueñas con él.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dejaos de mamadurrias, halland no tiene cláusula real Madrid, halland lo que tiene es una negociación para chantajear al city dentro de dos años sí o sí, esa cláusula existe para que él pueda pedir una subida de sueldo sí o sí.



Exacto. Y el Madrid no puede igualar la subida de sueldo que le ofrecerá el City porque si lo hace corre el riesgo de desestabilizar toda la plantilla. Valverde es top 3 mundial y cobra una filfa. Rodrygo, Vinicius, Courtois...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


>



No se quién es ese señor


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No se quién es ese señor



El mismo que antes has dicho que era un calvo cocinómano.


----------



## filets (23 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Exacto. Y el Madrid no puede igualar la subida de sueldo que le ofrecerá el City porque si lo hace corre el riesgo de desestabilizar toda la plantilla. Valverde es top 3 mundial y cobra una filfa. Rodrygo, Vinicius, Courtois...



Que importante es que toda la prensa españorda nos recuerde cada semana que los jugadores del madrid son muy malos y los del barça muy buenos para poder mantener el equilibrio salarial de la plantilla


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El mismo que antes has dicho que era un calvo cocinómano.



No no, pero te estás equivocando compañero, yo hablaba de este otro tema


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Que importante es que toda la prensa españorda nos recuerde cada semana que los jugadores del madrid son muy malos y los del barça muy buenos para poder mantener el equilibrio salarial de la plantilla



El FCB empezó a gestar su ruina cuando llegó al club gente que había tragado toda esa propaganda desde niños y se la creían. Cruyff no se la creía. Xavi sí. Guardiola la usaba cuando le convenía. Xavi la usa le convenga o no. Núñez fue capaz de quitarse de encima ídolos de la afición y sobrevivir al cambio. Nobita fue capaz de arruinar al club porque quería que todo el mundo se quedara para siempre.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No no, pero te estás equivocando compañero, yo hablaba de este otro tema



Presenta un video de un perro calvo y con delantal o ríndete.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Que importante es que toda la prensa españorda nos recuerde cada semana que los jugadores del madrid son muy malos y los del barça muy buenos para poder mantener el equilibrio salarial de la plantilla



Exacto si no pasan estas cosas:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Presenta un video de un perro calvo y con delantal o ríndete.



La biblioteca que tiene YouTube de videos de perros es muy amplia, no lo descartes


----------



## filets (23 Oct 2022)

Yo lo siento por Modric pero se tiene que retirar YA YA YA
Solo aguanta 20min en el campo
Por eso dormimos todos los partidos a partir del minuto 20. Y despertamos en el 70 cuando sale Camavinga
Estamos regalando 45 minutos cada partido porque Luka ya no puede con las botas
Son 37 AÑAZOS. Que se mire en el espejo de Ronaldo


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> A ver cagalufo ese rodillazo en el muslo se llama un bocadillo y es tan peligroso como la patada en el pecho de De Jong a Xabi en la final del mundial. Milagro que no se haya lesionado. Sois escoria comepipas que no ha jugado nunca a ningún deporte. Tú le haces eso a un rival en un campo sin cámaras y te mete una hostia que te manda al cielo. Le tienen que meter muchos partidos por hacer eso imbéciles.



Eso se lo hacen al hormonas y es expulsado de inmediato, pero al Madrid en contra se permite mucho, luego sueltan el "Madrid y Barcelona no pueen quejarse", luego miras el saldo arbitral y entiendes que esa frase es una burda mentira.


----------



## tHE dOG (23 Oct 2022)

.


filets dijo:


> Yo lo siento por Modric pero se tiene que retirar YA YA YA
> Solo aguanta 20min en el campo
> Por eso dormimos todos los partidos a partir del minuto 20. Y despertamos en el 70 cuando sale Camavinga
> Estamos regalando 45 minutos cada partido porque Luka ya no puede con las botas
> Son 37 AÑAZOS. Que se mire en el espejo de Ronaldo



No es así exactamente. Carlo usa a Luka y Kroos para desgastar al contrario haciéndoles correr porque son buenos manteniendo la posesión sin perder la bola. En la última media hora mete a Camavinga y Rodrygo o Asensio y es cuando el Madrid resuelve o remonta con los rivales cansados.

No es que no sepa que están viejos, lo sabe de sobra, pero juega la batalla de esa manera. Camavinga de inicio está decepcionando.


----------



## ironpipo (23 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ausencio me genera sensaciones enfrentadas
> No se que hacer con el



Foiatelo, eso le confundira


----------



## Edu.R (23 Oct 2022)

He estado viendo el resumen de la TV alemana. Los comentarios de los alemanes, que podemos considerarlos neutrales, son de un chorreo absoluto y admiración hacia el Real Madrid. Destaco estos (_Las traducciones las hago lo mejor que puedo hay expresiones un poco difíciles de traducir_):

"Die Stimmung bei Real ist bemerkenswert. Wann sieht in jedem Spiel dass dort eine wahnsinnige tolle Teamchemie ist und das ist es was am Ende immer den Unterschied macht. Das war der Grund für den CL Sieg letztes Jahr."
(_La actuación del Real es llamativa. Uno ve en cada partido que ahi hay una increible química del equipo y es lo que siempre al final hace la diferencia. Esa fue la razón de la victoria en la Champions League el año pasado_)
"Das kommt langsam wieder dem "weißen Ballett" nahe, technisch nah an der Perfektion, und da ist eine eingeschworene Mannschaft auf dem Rasen!! 
(_Poco a poco se acerca de nuevo el "ballet blanco", técnicamente cercano a la perfección, ¡y hay un equipo muy unido en el campo!_)

Ayer especialmente a Valverde:

"Gefühlt jede Bude von Valverde ist ein absolutes Traumtor! Ganz wilde Schusstechnik"
(_Da la sensación que cada espacio con Valverde es un absoluto gol de ensueño. Técnica de disparo salvaje_)
"Valverde ist so eine Maschine"
(_Menuda máquina es Valverde_)
"Valverde entwickelt sich zu einem Monster, er kennt keine Grenzen."
(_Valverde está evolucionando a un monstruo, no conoce fronteras_)
"Was ein geiles Spiel von Valverde. Richtig stark entwickelt"
(_Que partido más bueno de Valverde. Menuda evolución_)
"Valverde ist so ein Beast. Egal auf welcher Position er spielt, er macht das einfach überragend"
(_Valverde es una bestia. Da igual en que posición juegue, lo hace destacadamente fácil_)

Muchos alaban también el trabajo que ha hecho Ancelotti de engrasar esto, de que los veteranos y los jovenes estén perfectamente combinados. Osea, es un chorreo de comentarios. NO OS CREÁIS LA PROPAGANDA ESPAÑOLA, es toda mentira. Aquí nadie cree que lo del Real Madrid es suerte ni nada por el estilo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Oct 2022)

la entrada de edu lo cambió todo. one more time. Un deja vu


----------



## filets (23 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La amarilla ha esperado a que terminara el partido, no fuera a ser que condicionara el juego del Sevilla.



Le ha sacado amarilla porque si no hace nada el VAR tiene que entrar y sacar ROJA
Así el VAR no puede entrar porque el arbitro ya ha decidido que merece amarilla y se salva de la expulsion


----------



## filets (23 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> .
> 
> No es así exactamente. Carlo usa a Luka y Kroos para desgastar al contrario haciéndoles correr porque son buenos manteniendo la posesión sin perder la bola. En la última media hora mete a Camavinga y Rodrygo o Asensio y es cuando el Madrid resuelve o remonta con los rivales cansados.
> 
> No es que no sepa que están viejos, lo sabe de sobra, pero juega la batalla de esa manera. Camavinga de inicio está decepcionando.



¿tu viste correr mucho al Sevilla ayer?
se jugo andando hasta que salio Conlaminga


----------



## feps (23 Oct 2022)

Creo que Valverde fue excesivamente noble. Si se tira al suelo retorciéndose de dolor, porque fue una entrada muy dura, la roja está garantizada. Esto también tiene que trabajarlo Carletto con sus jugadores, porque de lo contrario van a molerlos a patadas y pisotones en cada partido.


----------



## tHE dOG (23 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿tu viste correr mucho al Sevilla ayer?
> se jugo andando hasta que salio Conlaminga



No es que me haya dado cuenta yo de la estrategia de Ancelotti con los jubiletas, es que lo dijo él, que los usa para hacer correr y cansar al rival. Lo de los 5 cambios está favoreciendo mucho al Madrid porque tiene mejor banquillo que nadie, los suplentes son muy buenos y rápidos.

Espero que los que criticaban a Ancelotti con lo de funcionario y señor mayor se hayan suicidado por la humillación.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (23 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> .
> 
> No es así exactamente. Carlo usa a Luka y Kroos para desgastar al contrario haciéndoles correr porque son buenos manteniendo la posesión sin perder la bola. En la última media hora mete a Camavinga y Rodrygo o Asensio y es cuando el Madrid resuelve o remonta con los rivales cansados.
> 
> No es que no sepa que están viejos, lo sabe de sobra, pero juega la batalla de esa manera. Camavinga de inicio está decepcionando.




Y lo lleva haciendo ya desde la temporada pasada, desde que vino. El culmen de esa táctica fue en la final de la champions, donde mantuvo a los tres cmk todo el partido, y estuvo a punto de mantener al once inicial los 90 min.

Este año ha decidido hacer más rotaciones, repartiendo minutos entre los que considera "válidos". Y de momento no le está saliendo mal.

Ahora voy a decir una cosa que todavía no se ha hablado: empiezo a creer que el artífice en la sombra, o al menos que tiene más influencia de la que pensamos, es el hijo de Ancelloti, y que el bueno de Carlo pone su saber estar, tratar con la prensa, buen rollo con los jugadores, etc.


Sobre lo de Hallaand, ya decíamos que era el mejor fichaje posible hace casi dos años, mejor que la tortuga. Pero por unas cosas u otras no pudo ser. Yo no creo que venga nunca si sigue en plan crack total, porque los jeques tienen dinero para convencer a cualquiera, y el Madrid no debería de caer en el error de pagar una millonada por encima de lo que cobren sus compañeros al jugador, ni aún pudiendo. Soy de la opinión de que no debe de haber diferencias exageradas entre los sueldos de los futbolistas. Y que bajo ningún concepto se hay que encaprichar en un futbolista y entregarle las llaves del club, como parecía que se iba a hacer con Mbappe al final (cesiones en derechos de imagen y demás cosas que se hablaban en los días finales).


----------



## tHE dOG (23 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Creo que Valverde fue excesivamente noble. Si se tira al suelo retorciéndose de dolor, porque fue una entrada muy dura, la roja está garantizada. Esto también tiene que trabajarlo Carletto con sus jugadores, porque de lo contrario van a molerlos a patadas y pisotones en cada partido.



Eso el hijo de puta de Guardiola el moro catalán dejó de hacerlo en Alemania e Inglaterra porque no permiten algo tan miserable y tercermundista. Era bochornoso ver cómo en su Barcelona se tiraban y retorcían en el suelo fingiendo. 

Espero no verlo en el Madrid. Por ejemplo es típico de Vinicius que tiene todas las malas artes sudacas, fingir, tirarse, bailar ...


----------



## filets (23 Oct 2022)

No es casualidad que Halaand y Mbappe jueguen en el City y el PSG, como no era casualidad que Ronaldo y Messi jugaran en el Madrid y Barça
Olvidaos de Halaand y Mbappe, no vendrá ningun Halaand ni Mbappe.


----------



## tHE dOG (23 Oct 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Y lo lleva haciendo ya desde la temporada pasada, desde que vino. El culmen de esa táctica fue en la final de la champions, donde mantuvo a los tres cmk todo el partido, y estuvo a punto de mantener al once inicial los 90 min.
> 
> Este año ha decidido hacer más rotaciones, repartiendo minutos entre los que considera "válidos". Y de momento no le está saliendo mal.
> 
> ...



Eso dicen. Qué su hijo podría heredar su puesto cuando se retire porque gusta a la cúpula del Madrid.

Yo a Camavinga y Ceballos los valoro pero de momento no les veo nivel para titulares si se retiran KyM. Seguramente Fede volvería de interior y perderíamos su rapidez gol asistencias y espectáculo.

Kroos y Modric son buenos pero crack es Valverde. Eso es un crack, no los rubios. Gente que de verdad es muy superior al resto que parecen niños cojos a su lado.


----------



## feps (23 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Eso el hijo de puta de Guardiola el moro catalán dejó de hacerlo en Alemania e Inglaterra porque no permiten algo tan miserable y tercermundista. Era bochornoso ver cómo en su Barcelona se tiraban y retorcían en el suelo fingiendo.
> 
> Espero no verlo en el Madrid. Por ejemplo es típico de Vinicius que tiene todas las malas artes sudacas, fingir, tirarse, bailar ...



No he hablado en ningún momento del teatro catalán. Me refiero a algo muy sencillo: si te hacen un entradón, te duelas en el suelo claramente. Una cosa es ser noble y otra ser tonto.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (23 Oct 2022)

Tenemos el parón del puto mundial y a ver cómo vuelven o si llegan al final de temporada demasiado quemados, pero esto en una temporada normal era Champions o casi.

Además de que de los 5 equipos fuertes que había el año pasado, sin contarnos a nosotros, el Chelsea está en reconstrucción y no creo que llegue, el Liverpool está mentalmente en la mierda por nuestra culpa y el Bayern ni es líder en la Bundesliga.

Además en octavos el único segundo fuerte va a ser el Liverpool, o sea que tendremos unos octavos más fáciles que los del año pasado.


----------



## Chichimango (23 Oct 2022)

En esto de las tarjetas influye también la actitud de los jugadores con el árbitro. Si éste ve una entrada dura, pero le dejas tiempo para pensar, terminará decidiendo que no merece la pena complicarse expulsando a nadie, y sacará amarilla. Si, por contra, cuatro o cinco jugadores tuyos van a por el agresor y montan una medio tangana, el árbitro va a querer cortarlo por lo sano y puede que se atreva con la roja. También vale la otra variante: acosar al árbitro directamente.

Eso el Barça lo hace como nadie desde hace una década, yo creo que hasta lo ensayan en los entrenamientos a puerta cerrada. El Madrid en ese aspecto no tiene malicia, no es nada canchero.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Oct 2022)

Acojonante:












Los últimos avances del Bernabéu son oro para el madridismo: ya se aprecia el auténtico color de las lamas


La periodista Maribel de Jesús mostró las lamas del Bernabéu en día de partido y sin maquinaria de por medio. Se puede apreciar bien el color de las lamas.




as.com


----------



## Chichimango (23 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Tenemos el parón del puto mundial y a ver cómo vuelven o si llegan al final de temporada demasiado quemados, pero esto en una temporada normal era Champions o casi.
> 
> Además de que de los 5 equipos fuertes que había el año pasado, sin contarnos a nosotros, el Chelsea está en reconstrucción y no creo que llegue, el Liverpool está mentalmente en la mierda por nuestra culpa y el Bayern ni es líder en la Bundesliga.
> 
> Además en octavos el único segundo fuerte va a ser el Liverpool, o sea que tendremos unos octavos más fáciles que los del año pasado.



Yo es que no me quiero venir arriba, queda mucha temporada, está el mundial por medio etc. 

Pero veo que el Madrid es más sólido, mientras que la mayoría de rivales han dejado de serlo. Ahora mismo solo el City (y con matices, el PSG) parecen rivales a la altura del Madrid. 

Luego la champions ya sabemos lo especialita que es, en un día malo estás fuera, puede pasar cualquier cosa: desde ganar la 15 hasta caer en octavos contra el Liverpool. Pero a día de hoy, es lo que yo veo.


----------



## sintripulacion (23 Oct 2022)

Quillo Barrios es el único que ha puesto todo el foco de la atención en lo verdaderamente importante de ayer: la entrada criminal que pudo costar la pierna a Valverde, con el beneplácito de prensa y árbitros.
Por cierto, también estoy de acuerdo en que los jugadores del Madrid pecan de ser demasiado tolerantes con el juego sucio de los rivales. El Barsa entrena desde hace más de una década la presión constante al árbitro.
Ayer le hacen una entrada de roja directa que pudo lesionar gravemente a un compañero y ni el propio Valverde se tira al suelo ni los compañeros presionan al árbitro para que estas cosas no se toleren de ninguna manera. Y el entrenador ni lo menciona en sala de prensa.
Tanta nobleza jugándote el físico no es en absoluto razonable ni aconsejable.
Con que aprendieran solo la mitad de lo que hace el Barsa en situaciones similares me daría por supersatisfecho.


----------



## tHE dOG (23 Oct 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Quillo Barrios es el único que ha puesto todo el foco de la atención en lo verdaderamente importante de ayer: la entrada criminal que pudo costar la pierna a Valverde, con el beneplácito de prensa y árbitros.
> Por cierto, también estoy de acuerdo en que los jugadores del Madrid pecan de ser demasiado tolerantes con el juego sucio de los rivales. El Barsa entrena desde hace más de una década la presión constante al árbitro.
> Ayer le hacen una entrada de roja directa que pudo lesionar gravemente a un compañero y ni el propio Valverde se tira al suelo ni los compañeros presionan al árbitro para que estas cosas no se toleren de ninguna manera. Y el entrenador ni lo menciona en sala de prensa.
> Tanta nobleza jugándote el físico no es en absoluto razonable ni aconsejable.
> Con que aprendieran solo la mitad de lo que hace el Barsa en situaciones similares me daría por supersatisfecho.



Vete a tomar por culo GILIPOLLAS.

Gitanos de mierda me cago en vuestras putas madres.

Ya solo faltaba el puto pipas de Móstoles diciendo que el Madrid debe imitar al Barcelona a hacer teatro y presionar al árbitro.


----------



## filets (23 Oct 2022)

Lo unico que va a conseguir el Madrid protestando al arbitro es que les saquen amarilla y coger fama de teatreros
Parece mentira que no sepais como funciona THE TINGLAO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


>



El united celebrando un gol del empate
Como si fuera un título...a que nos suena??


----------



## sintripulacion (23 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Vete a tomar por culo GILIPOLLAS.
> 
> Gitanos de mierda me cago en vuestras putas madres.
> 
> Ya solo faltaba el puto pipas de Móstoles diciendo que el Madrid debe imitar al Barcelona a hacer teatro y presionar al árbitro.



Vete a la mierda hdpt.
Ayer el hdpt Sevillista entró con violencia, premeditación y alevosía a Valverde sin ninguna opción de tocar el balón.
No le lesionó gravemente de puro milagro y a los hdpts como tú os parece magnífico.
A vosotros no os gusta el fútbol (de lo contrario, disfrutariais con el juego de Valverde por ejemplo), lo único es que tenéis una envidia y frustracion con el Madrid que no podéis con ella, por eso justificais lo de ayer.
Sois unos perdedores y encima miserables.
A tomar por culo, piltrafilla amargado perdedor!!.
Vais a estar tragando lefa blanca toda vuestra puta vida!!.
14 copas de Europa.
A mamarla!!!.


----------



## xilebo (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## feps (23 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo unico que va a conseguir el Madrid protestando al arbitro es que les saquen amarilla y coger fama de teatreros
> Parece mentira que no sepais como funciona THE TINGLAO



No consiste en protestar, sino en que el jugador que ha sufrido un entradón se quede muy dolorido en el suelo. A mí sí alguien me hace lo que anoche a Valverde, me quedo en el suelo hecho polvo, pero el uruguayo se lo puso a huevo al árbitro para no revisar la jugada.


----------



## Th89 (23 Oct 2022)

¿En serio algunos estáis pidiendo que imitemos las actitudes asquerosas y barriobajeras de la Far$a con los árbitros? 

Todos sabemos que si el que recibe esa patada es Busquets todavía estaría dando vueltas en el suelo. La diferencia es que Valverde es un hombre, no una mierda con patas.

Bastante tenemos ya con las gilipolleces de Vinicius.


----------



## feps (23 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> ¿En serio algunos estáis pidiendo que imitemos las actitudes asquerosas y barriobajeras de la Far$a con los árbitros?
> 
> Todos sabemos que si el que recibe esa patada es Busquets todavía estaría dando vueltas en el suelo. La diferencia es que Valverde es un hombre, no una mierda con patas.
> 
> Bastante tenemos ya con las gilipolleces de Vinicius.



¿En serio que algunos tenéis comprensión lectora?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Oct 2022)

el pajarito


----------



## Th89 (23 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿En serio que algunos tenéis comprensión lectora?



Sé perfectamente lo que quieres decir, y a mí me parece igual de deleznable.

Picardía, ser un pillín, fingir... para mí todo es lo mismo. Pero es mi opinión.


----------



## _Suso_ (23 Oct 2022)

Real Madrid: Optimismo con Valverde: golpe fuerte... pero nada más | Marca


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Oct 2022)

Valeverde lleva genética mamadou, deberíamos ver su árbol genealógico, o eso o su jaca le hace unas extracciones premium


----------



## filets (23 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Valeverde lleva genética mamadou, deberíamos ver su árbol genealógico, o eso o su jaca le hace unas extracciones premium



Es un ciborg. Imposible que un blanco tenga esa PUTENSIA y VELASITAT


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Oct 2022)

pongo el partido del Español y está locutándolo UNA MUJER
pero qué puta mierda es esta?
Sí machista


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Oct 2022)

Miro la copa de ferias y de la UEFA de los 70..menuda depresión..síntoma de la derroicion del país..


----------



## xilebo (23 Oct 2022)

*Messi en la mira*

Valverde ya lleva cuatro goles desde fuera del área esta Liga, el que más. La temporada pasada nadie pasó de tres. Le nace un desafío: superar los nueve de Messi


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Miro la copa de ferias y de la UEFA de los 70..menuda depresión..síntoma de la derroicion del país..



por qué? qué pasó?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> por qué? qué pasó?



ni un solo equipo español pasaba ni a octavos


----------



## xilebo (23 Oct 2022)

*Ancelotti seguirá unos años más*


----------



## Edu.R (23 Oct 2022)

Por favor, mirad la expulsión de BAENA en el Villarreal - Almeria, y como está expulsado y porque. Y luego que el PAPU ayer acabase el partido.

Es que es surrealista.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (23 Oct 2022)

Muy bien el gachón del Sidarreal autoexpulsándose por gilipollas. A ver si hay suerte y a final de temporada les falta 1 punto para jugar en Europa.


----------



## Roedr (23 Oct 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Quillo Barrios es el único que ha puesto todo el foco de la atención en lo verdaderamente importante de ayer: la entrada criminal que pudo costar la pierna a Valverde, con el beneplácito de prensa y árbitros.
> Por cierto, también estoy de acuerdo en que los jugadores del Madrid pecan de ser demasiado tolerantes con el juego sucio de los rivales. El Barsa entrena desde hace más de una década la presión constante al árbitro.
> Ayer le hacen una entrada de roja directa que pudo lesionar gravemente a un compañero y ni el propio Valverde se tira al suelo ni los compañeros presionan al árbitro para que estas cosas no se toleren de ninguna manera. Y el entrenador ni lo menciona en sala de prensa.
> Tanta nobleza jugándote el físico no es en absoluto razonable ni aconsejable.
> Con que aprendieran solo la mitad de lo que hace el Barsa en situaciones similares me daría por supersatisfecho.



Hoy por casualidad/error vi deportes 4. Hablaran de la lesión de Valverde, pero los HDP no pusieron ni una sola imagen.

Ahora bien, lo más triste es que el Madrid ni se queje.


----------



## qbit (23 Oct 2022)

No os perdáis este vídeo:


----------



## qbit (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## Roedr (23 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No os perdáis este vídeo:



Muy bueno. Al Madrid le pasa lo que ha España con la leyenda negra. De hecho, están hasta relacionados.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Oct 2022)

Pero qué puto asco que me da el barcelona, madre


----------



## qbit (23 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Muy bueno. Al Madrid le pasa lo que ha España con la leyenda negra. De hecho, están hasta relacionados.



El Madrid gana a pesar del régimen y su equipo, el Farsa. Clama al cielo que tengamos que ser los aficionados los que nos quejemos en Internet con esta gentuza en el club pasiva.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Muy bueno. Al Madrid le pasa lo que ha España con la leyenda negra. De hecho, están hasta relacionados.



Pero a ver… no se supone que han sacado ese mapa Justo después de lo de drake? Y que por eso mismo da esos resultados


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Oct 2022)

Al barca este año le regalan la liga.

No tengo pruebas pero tampoco dudas.

Acojonante como a uno de los peores barcas de la historia los equipos le juegan como si fueran su filial.

Hoy el Athletic Bilbao, el otro días el Villarreal, otro el Sevilla y un largo etc, equipos que cuando juegan contra el Madrid hacen el partido de la temporada.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Oct 2022)

Como se traga goles el bilbado,eso sí que es un club amigo...

Lewandowski es un fenómeno en cualquier caso


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Oct 2022)

Pero cuantos filiales tiene el Barsa?


----------



## fred (23 Oct 2022)

Estos filiales son unos cabronasos,les hacen creer que tienen un equipazo y luego salen a Europa y les dan por todos lados.En cambio a nosotros nos varean cada partido y ya nos curten para los partidos gordos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por favor, mirad la expulsión de BAENA en el Villarreal - Almeria, y como está expulsado y porque. Y luego que el PAPU ayer acabase el partido.
> 
> Es que es surrealista.



Lo del papu ese clama al cielo porque no puede ser más claro que fue únicamente a pegarle...habría que entrar de oficio si o si 

Luego Ramos por cualquier cosa terminaba expulsado y se calificaba de violenta agresión...


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Pero cuantos filiales tiene el Barsa?



Lo estoy viendo y me está entrando un asco inexplicable.

Es el Madrid en vez del Barca y los del Athletic hacen el partido de su vida.

No me extraña que ni ganen la copa del Rey.


----------



## chemag1 (23 Oct 2022)

nunca vi al bilbao con menos intensidad que en este partido en toda mi vida, que escandalo...


----------



## pepitoburbujas (23 Oct 2022)

El bilbao cuando va al campo nuevo es como si fuera a rendir pleitesía al señor feudal. Es uno de esos partidos que ni cotiza que gana el equipo local.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Oct 2022)

Ese Balde tiene muy buena pinta también,me resulta incomprensible que les eliminen a las primeras de cambio con todos los jugadores buenos que tienen...


----------



## tHE dOG (23 Oct 2022)

Están todos los equipos de primera sobornados macho que puta mafia son los catalufos y los paletos de provincias antimadridistas


----------



## loquehayqueoir (23 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> me resulta incomprensible que les eliminen a las primeras de cambio con todos los jugadores buenos que tienen...



A caballo regalado...

De todas maneras, si los jugadores son buenos, que coincido contigo en que lo son, la eliminación tendrá otros culpables.


----------



## Roedr (23 Oct 2022)

Entre cagalufos o etarras me quedo con los cagalufos. A ver si Lewan les mete 10.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Al barca este año le regalan la liga.
> 
> No tengo pruebas pero tampoco dudas.
> 
> ...



Precisamente por esto valoro tanto ganar la liga, porque el Barcelona cuando la gana solo tiene un rival, el Madrid tiene 19.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Oct 2022)

chemag1 dijo:


> nunca vi al bilbao con menos intensidad que en este partido en toda mi vida, que escandalo...



Creo que no has visto sus ultimas 3 o 4 finales de Copa de España ante el Barcelona, eran una pelicula porno gay...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> una pelicula porno gay...



Eso, tú dale ideas a Obiwanchernobil para poner videos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Precisamente por esto valoro tanto ganar la liga, porque el Barcelona cuando la gana solo tiene un rival, el Madrid tiene 19.



Te falta contar al trío arbitral y al VAR.


----------



## Dave Bowman (23 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Precisamente por esto valoro tanto ganar la liga, porque el Barcelona cuando la gana solo tiene un rival, el Madrid tiene 19.



Asi es. Y no te confundas, cuando la gana el Barça el Madrid tb es pq se deja ganar, asi q el Barça la gana sin rivales. Que estos ultimos años hay unos cuantos resultados sonrojantes en los Barça-Madrid


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (23 Oct 2022)

El Barca sigue con su racha de que no le marquen en España mientras que en Champions cualquier muertazo les hace gol. Será casualidad y no que los rivales van a culo puesto.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Asi es. Y no te confundas, cuando la gana el Barça el Madrid tb es pq se deja ganar, asi q el Barça la gana sin rivales. Que estos ultimos años hay unos cuantos resultados sonrojantes en los Barça-Madrid



En efecto, varias ligas que el Barcelona gana en la decada pasada la incomparecencia madridista me resulta inexcusable. En alguna de esas temporadas ganaron el cetro europeo, y eso convierte la temporada en una magnifica temporada, pero algunos como yo que valoramos mucho la liga nos jode perder por incomparecencia.


----------



## filets (24 Oct 2022)

Un equipo nivel Europa League es el segundoen la clasificacion, siendo el equipo mas goleador y el menos goleado de La Liga
Dos opciones:
1. La Liga tiene el nivel del futbol chipriota
2. La Liga esta amañada

Teniendo en cuenta que el actual CAMPEON DE LA CHAMPIONS no es record de nada ¿cual creeis mas probable?


----------



## vurvujo (24 Oct 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Y lo lleva haciendo ya desde la temporada pasada, desde que vino. El culmen de esa táctica fue en la final de la champions, donde mantuvo a los tres cmk todo el partido, y estuvo a punto de mantener al once inicial los 90 min.
> 
> Este año ha decidido hacer más rotaciones, repartiendo minutos entre los que considera "válidos". Y de momento no le está saliendo mal.
> 
> ...



¿Qué te hace pensar que el artíficie es el hijo de Carlo?

¿Porque crees que Ancelotti es incapaz de tomar las decisiones que está tomando? ¿o hay algo que ha dicho/hecho y que te hizo llegar a esa conclusión?.


----------



## vurvujo (24 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Muy bueno. Al Madrid le pasa lo que ha España con la leyenda negra. De hecho, están hasta relacionados.



Buena comparativa. Me había pasado por la cabeza en algún momento el paralelismo entre la leyenda negra antioespañola/católica y el antimadridismo.


----------



## vurvujo (24 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Pero a ver… no se supone que han sacado ese mapa Justo después de lo de drake? Y que por eso mismo da esos resultados



Puede ser, pero el tío -Miguel Serrano- vive y trabaja allí en EE.UU. y el dice que es cierto, que el RM tiene en total abandono su imagen pública y en EE.UU. Barcelona ha hecho buen trabajo de imagen a través de la ESPN. 

La imagen y relato, como dicen ahora, es probablemente lo que peor se maneja desde el Madid y eso hay que cambiarlo con acciones contundentes.


----------



## vurvujo (24 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Pero cuantos filiales tiene el Barsa?



Todas.... fuera del mismo Real Madrid, Español y Valladolid todos los demás son filiales, siendo el Atlético, Sevilla, Valencia y Athletic los más ridículos porque prefieren verse afectados si eso jode más al Madrid.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (24 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Qué te hace pensar que el artíficie es el hijo de Carlo?
> 
> ¿Porque crees que Ancelotti es incapaz de tomar las decisiones que está tomando? ¿o hay algo que ha dicho/hecho y que te hizo llegar a esa conclusión?.



Eso son cosas que se dicen para quitarle mérito al entrenador. O el hijo enchufado o el preparador físico que se trajo Zidan del Sunderland y que llevaba 10 años sin escuchar el himno de la Champions. Esos son muy buenos.

Un entrenador que gana 4 Champions 1 inutil.


----------



## Agente Coulson (24 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Me importa poco lo que sienta Del Bosque y cómo sea a nivel personal:
> 
> - Con Del Bosque vi al RM levantar 2 Orejonas.
> - Con Mourinho vi al RM hacer el ridículo en 3 semis de Orejona (y al FCB levantar 1).



Si tu vida dependiera de que el Madrid ganara una Liga y tuvieras que elegir entre Mourinho o Del Bosque, con cuál te quedarías?


----------



## feps (24 Oct 2022)

Ahora que se han conocido las cifras de Mbappé, tengo clarísimo que el Madrid se tiene que olvidar por una larga temporada de fichar megaestrellas. Si Florentino consigue fichar a Barella del Inter de Milán, ya se puede dar con un canto en los dientes. Los Bellingham, Haaland y compañía no van a estar al alcance de ningún gran club europeo que carezca de dopaje de financiero.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Los Bellingham, Haaland y compañía no van a estar al alcance de ningún gran club europeo que carezca de dopaje de financiero.



Es que actualmente hay un equipo muy bien montado, en gran parte por buen hacer y un poco por suerte, pero de aquí a cuatro años cuando haya que ir renovando contratos la situación va a ser insostenible para cualquier equipo fuera de la Premier.

El futuro es una liga española irrelevante nivel Portugal con el Madrid prisionero de ella, como quiere Tebas, o una liga española irrelevante nivel Grecia con el Madrid independizado de ella como quiere Florentino. Tebas y sus acólitos saben de sobras que sus sueldos millonarios no se sostienen con la segunda opción y de ahí viene toda la presión política y mediática (El Mundo hoy diciendo que el Madrid pone en peligro 185.000 empleos; toda la puta prensa "incentivada")


----------



## feps (24 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es que actualmente hay un equipo muy bien montado, en gran parte por buen hacer y un poco por suerte, pero de aquí a cuatro años cuando haya que ir renovando contratos la situación va a ser insostenible para cualquier equipo fuera de la Premier.
> 
> El futuro es una liga española irrelevante nivel Portugal con el Madrid prisionero de ella, como quiere Tebas, o una liga española irrelevante nivel Grecia con el Madrid independizado de ella como quiere Florentino. Tebas y sus acólitos saben de sobras que sus sueldos millonarios no se sostienen con la segunda opción y de ahí viene toda la presión política y mediática (El Mundo hoy diciendo que el Madrid pone en peligro 185.000 empleos; toda la puta prensa "incentivada")



Lo que tienen que hacer Florentino y el resto de promotores de la Superliga es explicarla con rigor y detalle en una marco serio. Lo de acudir al Chiringuito a presentar un proyecto de semejante magnitud fue una colosal cagada, idea de Antonio Galeano, marioneta de Ferreras en el Madrid.


----------



## Chichimango (24 Oct 2022)

No vi el partido del Barça, pero por el resultado y por lo poco que he leído por ahí debió ser la típica apertura de patas que hace el 90% de los equipos que pasan por el Camp Nou. 

Cada liga que gana el Madrid es un milagro.


----------



## cebollo (24 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Buena comparativa. Me había pasado por la cabeza en algún momento el paralelismo entre la leyenda negra antioespañola/católica y el antimadridismo.




En el mundillo tiraflechas se aprecia muy claramente. Los que llaman madre patria a España son madridistas y los "se robaron el oro" son del Farsa. Hay excepciones pero las tendencias son esas.

En el culto a Messi o a Maradona hay mucha fascinación de los mestizos de 1,65 por la historia del enano sudaca que vence a los gigantes europeos. Es algo que conecta muy primariamente con sus complejos de inferioridad.

Con Cristiano o con Ramos no se van a identificar. Cualquier blanco de más de 1,80 es un gigante abusón para ellos. Por estatura y complexión se podrían identificar con Modric pero es demasiado rubio y pálido.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Oct 2022)

¡Qué asco da el Bilbado... siempre va al Camp Spotify a regalar los 3 puntos y a hacer el ridículo!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Oct 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Si tu vida dependiera de que el Madrid ganara una Liga y tuvieras que elegir entre Mourinho o Del Bosque, con cuál te quedarías?




dejaría morir el marqués, por supuesto.


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Sé perfectamente lo que quieres decir, y a mí me parece igual de deleznable.
> 
> Picardía, ser un pillín, fingir... para mí todo es lo mismo. Pero es mi opinión.



En el fútbol es donde hay más cuento con diferencia, es continuo, te rozan la cara y caen como fulminados por un rayo. El Madridi con el teatro no va a conseguir nada, Vini a veces ha perdido jugadas por eso, pensando que le van a pitar a favor, en este tinglado nacional no hay nada que hacer, en Europa dejan jugar más, pero en general para todos, no como aquí. Ahora veo a dos jugadores nada teatreros, Chouameni y Valverde, se vio una jugada de Chumino en Elche, le tiran dos tarascadas y el sigue, consiguió salir. ES cierto que presionando a veces más a los árbitros puede ser bueno para que al menos no te machaquen, pero viendo como está la cosa no veo muchas esperanzas en eso. A Casemiro le juzgaban todos los días como criminal, hasta han llamado a jugadores a los cuales les hizo falta, a Vinicius le pegan un codazo el imbécil del Villareal, se chulea y encima le hacen la gracia. Siendo realistas con lo que hay, mejor no quejarse, no va a servir para mucho.
Ah, y sobre todo se ha olvidado una cosa que quizás para algunos parece que no es importante, si está el balón en juego o no. Lo del Papu no es por entrada fuerte, para mi es agresión porque no hay balón de por medio. Vinicius sufrió otra, pero como excusa estaba el balón en juego. Chouameni en la frontal tam bién hizo una fuerte, aunque iba por balón pero a destiempo. NO le deis más vueltas, al Madrid el arbitraje en ESpaña va a seguir tratándole igual, la prensa tiene gran culpa. REcordar la liga plandémica, el VAR acertaba y criticaban que beneficiara al Madrid, les daba igual que acertara.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> pongo el partido del Español y está locutándolo UNA MUJER
> pero qué puta mierda es esta?
> Sí machista



¿sabe hacerlo o es polaca como la del baloncesto y se le nota a kms? personalmente me da igual, lo tengo en silencio y me pongo música de fondo. Para las chorradas pro barcelona que sueltan.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Oct 2022)

sin el halcón y sin modric a Alemania.


----------



## The Replicant (24 Oct 2022)

esta semana el partido que interesa es el Inter - Victoria Plzen

puede ser un dia glorioso ver al Farça otra vez en la Europa League


----------



## Dr.Muller (24 Oct 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> dejaría morir el marqués, por supuesto.


----------



## El chepa (24 Oct 2022)

A ver cómo va esto que no me entero, que alguien me explique:

Mientras se juega el mundial se va a jugar también el futuro del fútbol español. Se espera sentencia en la que se declara ilegal el monopolio UEFA y con ello se abre el camino legal para la Superliga. Con la Superliga en el horizonte los derechos de retransmisión de la Liga se van al carajo y el acuerdo con CVC se declara nulo. Tebas al trullo. Además con la nueva Ley del Deporte a su vez permitirá a los equipos vender sus derechos y no tener que regalarle millones por la cara a los paletos estos que solo valen para dar patadas y aburrir a las ovejas. Y todo esto además con el BArsa cayendo a la Europa League... Floren te amoooo


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2022)

*Quinta baja para Ancelotti*

Modric, según ha comunicado el club, se cae de la convocatoria a última hora. Se une, de esta manera, a Benzema, Valverde, Ceballos y Mariano.


----------



## filets (24 Oct 2022)

OJO con lo de CVC que el fondo ya ha entregado 800M y los equipos ya se los han gastado
A ver como los devuelven, van a ser unas risas


----------



## Manero (24 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Un equipo nivel Europa League es el segundoen la clasificacion, siendo el equipo mas goleador y el menos goleado de La Liga
> Dos opciones:
> 1. La Liga tiene el nivel del futbol chipriota
> 2. La Liga esta amañada
> ...



Filetes te dejas la opción más probable, que la que esté amañada sea la Champions.


----------



## JimTonic (24 Oct 2022)

jojjojjo brutal lo del cvc, automaticamente con esa ley todos los equipos en la ruina, ja veo al presidente de españa inventandose algo para regalarles el dinero


ya se lo contamos aqui


----------



## NRW_Observer (24 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Filetes te dejas la opción más probable, que la que esté amañada sea la Champions.



Jajaja me parto contigo.

Vosotros a la Europa League, que es la que vale de verdad.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Oct 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> A ver cómo va esto que no me entero, que alguien me explique:
> 
> Mientras se juega el mundial se va a jugar también el futuro del fútbol español. Se espera sentencia en la que se declara ilegal el monopolio UEFA y con ello se abre el camino legal para la Superliga. Con la Superliga en el horizonte los derechos de retransmisión de la Liga se van al carajo y el acuerdo con CVC se declara nulo. Tebas al trullo. Además con la nueva Ley del Deporte a su vez permitirá a los equipos vender sus derechos y no tener que regalarle millones por la cara a los paletos estos que solo valen para dar patadas y aburrir a las ovejas. Y todo esto además con el BArsa cayendo a la Europa League... Floren te amoooo



Pues será un follón, porque me imagino que CVC ya ha soltado pasta, si no el palanquero no funciona, Tebas no va al trullo. NO se su edad, pero en este país RAfael Cortés elvira estaba metido en muchos chanchullos y no pasó nada, era secretario de estado para el deporte, no han metido a Villar que le gano un pulso a Zapabobo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> jojjojjo brutal lo del cvc, automaticamente con esa ley todos los equipos en la ruina, ja veo al presidente de españa inventandose algo para regalarles el dinero
> 
> 
> ya se lo contamos aqui



Tio Floren les ofreció de otro grupo un préstamo mejor que CVC, con mucho menor interés y no quisieron.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> OJO con lo de CVC que el fondo ya ha entregado 800M y los equipos ya se los han gastado
> A ver como los devuelven, van a ser unas risas



Calle calle, sistema palancas, me paga CVC y digo que tengo plusvalía, de donde la saco, con un préstamo como mínimo al 6%. Caballero, usted pone en entredicho la imaginación de los dirigentes de fútbol españoles, muy mal, pero que muy mal.  
Yo aún recuerdo las manifestaciones Sevilla y Celta para que no descendieran por ineptitud de sus dirigentes.


----------



## filets (24 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Pues será un follón, porque me imagino que CVC ya ha soltado pasta, si no el palanquero no funciona, Tebas no va al trullo. NO se su edad, pero en este país RAfael Cortés elvira estaba metido en muchos chanchullos y no pasó nada, era secretario de estado para el deporte, no han metido a Villar que le gano un pulso a Zapabobo.



La FIFA amenazo con excluir a España del proximo mundial (siendo el vigente campeon) si metian a Villar en la carcel
Me temo que Rubiales no tiene ese poder
Ademas que todo el lio de la Ley es por culpa del Barça que necesita el dinero de la SuperLiga para no desaparecer y estando metidos JPMORGAN y G&S por en medio que se olviden los paletos españoles de rascar nada.
Es una pelea muy por encima del Sevilla o del Rayo Vallecano


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Filetes te dejas la opción más probable, que la que esté amañada sea la Champions.



   Con el cariño que nos tiene Ceferino!!!!  Si es que sois bastante ridículos... cuándo la gana el Palancalona también está amañada???


----------



## tHE dOG (24 Oct 2022)

Yo lo que quiero saber es por qué el Barcelona es el club más rico del mundo con enorme diferencia del resto que ha comprado siempre a los jugadores más caros del mundo desde Cruyff siendo un club de mierda sin títulos ni prestigio ni ingresos superiores a los demás.

Es que manda cojones que con una deuda de 1200 millones estas ratas fenicias sigan pudiendo gastarse 200 millones este verano y lo que surja y lo de las palancas es una tapadera de las que nadie se acordará en dos años, estos tienen dinero ilimitado como el PSG o el City para financiar su propaganda separatista y también ese dinero ilimitado les sirve para sobornar a todo dios en España y en Europa, el regadío del Barça que le llaman es escandaloso y siguen y siguen y siguen aún estando en la ruina con muchos años en blanco y aún les dan más trofeos que al Madrid en los Oscars del balón de oro que manda cojones que nadie en toda Europa diga que basta ya y que se investigue la red criminal de ultra corrupción que tienen montada.

Es que han conseguido que se les vea cómo víctimas, como los judíos pobrecitos y España y el Madrid los nazis franquistas, y ningún periódico inglés, alemán, holandés, sueco, tan dados a denunciar e investigar, mueve un puto dedo por acabar con la red de corrupción del dinero catalán en toda Europa.

Esta gente siendo una auténtica mierda de club desconocido sin títulos de una ciudad pequeña desconocida del mismo nivel que por ejemplo Salónica en Grecia o Beirut en Líbano desde los años 70 ha fichado a Cruyff, Neeskens, Maradona, Schuster, Lineker, Hughes, Krankl, Ronaldo, Romario, Rivaldo, Laudrup, Stoichkov, Koeman, Neymar, Suárez, Henry, Ronaldinho, Etoo, Ibrahimovic, Reiziger, Davids, Litmanen, De Jong, De Boer, Overmars, Petit, Blanc, Couto, y otros mil que eran todos carísimos siendo unos mataos don nadie con los que nadie en Europa podía y puede competir.

Estos son el primer club estado con dinero ilimitado y que además debe recibir la pasta del narcotráfico y tener a todo dios en Europa comprado, UEFA FEF, árbitros, periodistas... 

Ya veréis cómo las palancas se olvidan pronto, los periodistas dejan todos de hablar de ellas y de la deuda y vuelven a comprar otra vez a los más caros del mundo y a pagarles sueldos astronómicos que les suda la polla, son la puta mafia blanqueando ríos de dinero del narco de toda la costa española.

El escritor italiano Saviano de Gomorra ya dijo que el país donde hay más mafia italiana es España y que estaban en la costa vendiendo droga y construyendo pisos, deben ser los dueños del Barsa también.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> La FIFA amenazo con excluir a España del proximo mundial (siendo el vigente campeon) si metian a Villar en la carcel
> Me temo que Rubiales no tiene ese poder
> Ademas que todo el lio de la Ley es por culpa del Barça que necesita el dinero de la SuperLiga para no desaparecer y estando metidos JPMORGAN y G&S por en medio que se olviden los paletos españoles de rascar nada.
> Es una pelea muy por encima del Sevilla o del Rayo Vallecano



RAro que diga ques por culpa del palancas, si aquí es todo por el Madrid. Lo único que falta por saber es cuando y quién comprará el palancas, ¿la caixa y demás lo compraran o serán moros?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (24 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Pues será un follón, porque me imagino que CVC ya ha soltado pasta, si no el palanquero no funciona, Tebas no va al trullo. NO se su edad, pero en este país RAfael Cortés elvira estaba metido en muchos chanchullos y no pasó nada, era secretario de estado para el deporte, no han metido a Villar que le gano un pulso a Zapabobo.



Si, pero creo que Cortes Elvira pasaba desapercibido y a Tebas y a la Liga la conocen hasta en la Antartida. Para colmo hay un fondo extranjero implicado y unas cantidades que implican el futuro de la LFP. Aqui no puede no pasar nada, aunque sea España...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (24 Oct 2022)

Hostia puta.

Qué ha pasado en el subforo de la Tercera Guerra Mundial ...

He entrado y veo poquísimos hilos, o todo dios me ha puesto en el ignore, o he puesto yo a todo el mundo o no sé qué cojones ha pasado ...

Aquí os veo a casi todos


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Si, pero creo que Cortes Elvira pasaba desapercibido y a Tebas y a la Liga la conocen hasta en la Antartida. Para colmo hay un fondo extranjero implicado y unas cantidades que implican el futuro de la LFP. Aqui no puede no pasar nada, aunque sea España...



Me he equivocado en el tiempo verbal, tendría que haber puesto sería, contando un futuro hipotético e inimaginable, vamos, que el palancas tiene que seguir adelante hasta que sus dueños reales digan "quiere mi pasta", equipo en venta.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Oct 2022)

En la vuelta contra el Sevilla habría que mandar a los petardos de Vinicius y Tchuameni a destrozarle las rodillas al innoble del Papu Gómez.

¡Qué sinvergüenza!



xilebo dijo:


>


----------



## filets (24 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> RAro que diga ques por culpa del palancas, si aquí es todo por el Madrid. Lo único que falta por saber es cuando y *quién comprará el palancas*, ¿la caixa y demás lo compraran o serán moros?



El FC Barcelona de facto pertenece a G&S. No se hace nada sin su aprobacion
JPMorgan y G&S son los impulsores de la SuperLiga.
G&S se encargara de meter al Barcelona en la SuperLiga para recuperar su inversion
Lo que no sé es si se lo quedaran o lo venderan


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> El FC Barcelona de facto pertenece a G&S. No se hace nada sin su aprobacion
> JPMorgan y G&S son los impulsores de la SuperLiga.
> G&S se encargara de meter al Barcelona en la SuperLiga para recuperar su inversion
> Lo que no sé es si se lo quedaran o lo venderan



DUdo que se lo queden, de lo que vi de Hector Mohedano, G&S revende la deuda a inversores, a saber quien ha comprado esa deuda, esa gente suele querer pasta, cuando como sociedad deportiva esté liquidada, que ya lo está, pues pasará a ser SA, buscarán inversores y será como la mayoría de los clubs. Solo es ver la gestión de Laporta, está haciendo todo para que sea SA, gasto incontrolado y aumentando la deuda, no paga lo que debe ni a los clubs por los traspasos, solo gasto en masa salarial que es tremenda comparada con la competencia. Si el nter cumple, la perdida de dinero de la champiñones puede acelerar más aún el proceso. Lo increible es la actitud de los deudores, que un club fiche a destajo este verano cuando aun debe traspasos. Se le permite todo, muchos intereses detrás por parte de G&S.


----------



## filets (24 Oct 2022)

Este verano tanto Bayern como Leeds exigieron el pago total del traspaso, nada de a plazos
Los que no van a cobrar son Valencias, Sevillas o Levantes
QUE SE JODAN


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Oct 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Si tu vida dependiera de que el Madrid ganara una Liga y tuvieras que elegir entre Mourinho o Del Bosque, con cuál te quedarías?



Copa de Europa: Del Bosque

Liga - plantilla consolidada: Del Bosque
Liga - renovación plantilla: Mourinho

Ahora son ambos dos ex-entrenadores pero reconozco la valía de Mourinho para reiniciar un ciclo. Éso sí, su horizonte temporal no iba más allá de 1 ó 2 Tª porque le venía grande.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ahora bien, lo más triste es que el Madrid ni se queje.



Porque a tu amado FloPer se la suda el RM.

Jamás ha salido a dar la cara o instado a nadie a dar la cara.

FloPer está a sus negocios usando al RM.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Tenemos el parón del puto mundial y a ver cómo vuelven o si llegan al final de temporada demasiado quemados, pero esto en una temporada normal era Champions o casi.
> 
> Además de que de los 5 equipos fuertes que había el año pasado, sin contarnos a nosotros, el Chelsea está en reconstrucción y no creo que llegue, el Liverpool está mentalmente en la mierda por nuestra culpa y el Bayern ni es líder en la Bundesliga.
> 
> Además en octavos el único segundo fuerte va a ser el Liverpool, o sea que tendremos unos octavos más fáciles que los del año pasado.



El parón es para todos... menos para Haaland y Kroos, que se ha centrado en el RM, a diferencia de Modric... una mala gestión, otra más, del desleal FloPer.

A ver cómo vienen Benzemá, Valverde y Modric de ese esperpento catarí.

Supongo que el tal Vinicius venga fresco porque no creo que juegue con Brasil.


----------



## Chichimango (24 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



"Lo rompen" hubiese sido igual de acertado.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (24 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El parón es para todos... menos para Haaland y Kroos, que se ha centrado en el RM, a diferencia de Modric... una mala gestión, otra más, del desleal FloPer.



Yo en los Mundiales disfruto cual cerdo en lodazal. Me parece lo más parecido al fútbol de colegio que hay, juegas con los que tienes porque no hay otros, y si te falta un lateral izquierdo o un portero top te apañas lo mejor que puedes. Los partidos casi no te los puedes preparar porque no hay tiempo y los futbolistas no está acostumbrados a jugar juntos, y no hay ojeo ni scouting casi para hacerte un cuadernillo con 150 jugadas preparadas. Además, el hecho de que sean cada 4 años significa que hay que ser muy precoz para poder jugar 3 Mundiales a un nivel top de verdad, la mayoría de los mejores jugadores de su generación tienen un Mundial o dos para dejar huella, por mucho que jueguen la Champions cada año en equipos fortísimos.

Cambiáte el chip, que vas a pasarte dos meses rajando contra el mundo (queda un mes todavía, y luego dura otro mes) cuando te lo podrías estar pasando pipa, si te gusta el fútbol.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Oct 2022)

Tengo la sensación que una vez se confirme lo del Barcelona en Shempions, hasta enero no hay nada que rascar. Deseoso de ver como rellena la prensa este mes hasta el Mundial sin nada de chicha.

Y luego todos los rumores de compra inminente porque hay un japonés que ha hecho un partidazo contra Costa Rica y es el nuevo Modric. Eso por descontado.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo en los Mundiales disfruto cual cerdo en lodazal. Me parece lo más parecido al fútbol de colegio que hay, juegas con los que tienes porque no hay otros, y si te falta un lateral izquierdo o un portero top te apañas lo mejor que puedes. Los partidos casi no te los puedes preparar porque no hay tiempo y los futbolistas no está acostumbrados a jugar juntos, y no hay ojeo ni scouting casi para hacerte un cuadernillo con 150 jugadas preparadas. Además, el hecho de que sean cada 4 años significa que hay que ser muy precoz para poder jugar 3 Mundiales a un nivel top de verdad, la mayoría de los mejores jugadores de su generación tienen un Mundial o dos para dejar huella, por mucho que jueguen la Champions cada año en equipos fortísimos.
> 
> Cambiáte el chip, que vas a pasarte dos meses rajando contra el mundo (queda un mes todavía, y luego dura otro mes) cuando te lo podrías estar pasando pipa, si te gusta el fútbol.



Me encantan los Mundiales. Soy de los que se tragan TODOS los partidos pues TODOS me parecen apasionantes, es un mes de fiesta... hablaba desde el punto de vista del RM.


----------



## artemis (24 Oct 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Hostia puta.
> 
> Qué ha pasado en el subforo de la Tercera Guerra Mundial ...
> 
> ...



Te están haciendo boicot por ser del colectivo LGTBI+ASLJFASUFA


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (24 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Este verano tanto Bayern como Leeds exigieron el pago total del traspaso, nada de a plazos
> Los que no van a cobrar son Valencias, Sevillas o Levantes
> QUE SE JODAN



es que me imagino a don pinpón tomándose una copa de anis en el bar diciendo: "QUÉ SE JODAN" y me descojono yo solo en la oficina.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tengo la sensación que una vez se confirme lo del Barcelona en Shempions, hasta enero no hay nada que rascar. Deseoso de ver como rellena la prensa este mes hasta el Mundial sin nada de chicha.
> 
> Y luego todos los rumores de compra inminente porque hay un japonés que ha hecho un partidazo contra Costa Rica y es el nuevo Modric. Eso por descontado.



Con los superfichajes que van a hacer y las nuevas palancas.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Oct 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Mou no fracasó. Consiguió el sólo dos grandísimos logros:
> 1 Echar a Valdano del Madrid.
> *2 Evitar que el barsa ganara la Champions en el Bernabéu, con la camiseta del Inter.*



Añado a este tema: Hay que ser muy poco futbolero y muy tonto para *organizar una final de la Copa de Europa en el Bernabéu*. Muy poco futbolero y MUY MUY MUY tonto.

El RM debe ganar finales de Copa de Europa no organizarlas.

- Si no llegas a la final estás poniendo la cama para que un tercero se trajine al amor de tu vida... si el tercero es el FCB o el ATM, además de cornudo, acabas apaleado.

- Si llegas a la final jugar en casa puede tener efectos negativos decisivos en los jugadores: bien *exceso de confianza* bien *exceso de presión*. Hay muchos casos a lo largo de la historia que así lo evidencian. Por otro lado si la ganas le das munición a los enemigos para deslucir el triunfo.


----------



## xilebo (24 Oct 2022)

*Asensio cambia de idea*

El balear exprime sus minutos. Ante el Sevilla desatascó un choque embarrado y Ancelotti le alaba. Su situación ha cambiado y la oferta de renovación, como ya informó AS y ahora ‘SER Deportivos’, está sobre la mesa.


----------



## tHE dOG (24 Oct 2022)

Asensio renovando?? Pues no sé para qué si no aporta nada, como Lucas o antes Isco. Los usan de complemento versátil, pero no sé si no hay nada mejor. Debe ser difícil conseguir suplentes de nivel que acepten serlo y sean económicos. ¿Cuánto cobran estos?


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Asensio cambia de idea*
> 
> El balear exprime sus minutos. Ante el Sevilla desatascó un choque embarrado y Ancelotti le alaba. Su situación ha cambiado y la oferta de renovación, como ya informó AS y ahora ‘SER Deportivos’, está sobre la mesa.





Espero que sea una puta broma.


----------



## filets (24 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo en los Mundiales disfruto cual cerdo en lodazal. Me parece lo más parecido al fútbol de colegio que hay, juegas con los que tienes porque no hay otros, y si te falta un lateral izquierdo o un portero top te apañas lo mejor que puedes. Los partidos casi no te los puedes preparar porque no hay tiempo y los futbolistas no está acostumbrados a jugar juntos, y no hay ojeo ni scouting casi para hacerte un cuadernillo con 150 jugadas preparadas. Además, el hecho de que sean cada 4 años significa que hay que ser muy precoz para poder jugar 3 Mundiales a un nivel top de verdad, la mayoría de los mejores jugadores de su generación tienen un Mundial o dos para dejar huella, por mucho que jueguen la Champions cada año en equipos fortísimos.
> 
> Cambiáte el chip, que vas a pasarte dos meses rajando contra el mundo (queda un mes todavía, y luego dura otro mes) cuando te lo podrías estar pasando pipa, si te gusta el fútbol.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (24 Oct 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Qué te hace pensar que el artíficie es el hijo de Carlo?
> 
> ¿Porque crees que Ancelotti es incapaz de tomar las decisiones que está tomando? ¿o hay algo que ha dicho/hecho y que te hizo llegar a esa conclusión?.




Digo que me da la impresión de que el hijo tiene más influencia de la que nos pueda parecer. No sale nunca en los medios (lo cual es normal pues el entrenador es el padre), pero siempre está detrás haciendo indicaciones o haciéndoselas al mismo Carlo. 

No es que Ancelloti sea incapaz, él tiene la experiencia, y el respeto que da el haber sido gran jugador y haber ganado títulos como entrenador. Eso no lo tiene el hijo. Pero me imagino al hijo como un estudioso de los datos, detalles, etc, las nuevas tecnologías aplicadas al deporte etc, que igual al padre no le son familiares. 

Cuando te enteras de que Ancelloti se trae a su hijo a trabajar con él es inevitable pensar que viene por enchufe, pero me da que este caso el hijo no es sólo un simple enchufado si no que se lo gana. 

Pero bueno, no deja de ser una impresión de barra de bar virtual, porque evidentemente ni los conozco ni veo los entrenamientos ni nada.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Oct 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Digo que me da la impresión de que el hijo tiene más influencia de la que nos pueda parecer. No sale nunca en los medios (lo cual es normal pues el entrenador es el padre), pero siempre está detrás haciendo indicaciones o haciéndoselas al mismo Carlo.
> 
> No es que Ancelloti sea incapaz, él tiene la experiencia, y el respeto que da el haber sido gran jugador y haber ganado títulos como entrenador. Eso no lo tiene el hijo. Pero me imagino al hijo como un estudioso de los datos, detalles, etc, las nuevas tecnologías aplicadas al deporte etc, que igual al padre no le son familiares.
> 
> ...



Si el hijo quiere ser entrenador, que quiere lo normal es lo que tu dices, una gran oportunidad para aprender. En los cambios se le ve con la libreta y dando indicaciones a los jugadores, seguramente verá partidos, etc. Es lo normal, pero como nos dicen nuestros periolistos que en el Madrid nunca hay entrenadores y que no juegan a nada, así ocultan que no tienen ni puta idea de fútbol.


----------



## sintripulacion (24 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Filetes te dejas la opción más probable, que la que esté amañada sea la Champions.



Claro que sí !!.
La tuya es la opción correcta ........porque se te ha olvidado decir que la sombra de Franco es muy, ...pero que muy alargada (bueno, y la de los Reyes Católicos también).
Las tonterías que hay que leer de los culés!!.
Con esas luces es normal que os eliminen a las primeras de cambio de la Champions y hagais un ridículo tras otro en Europa.
Mientras aplaudis con las orejas..., tras haber vendido parte de los ingresos futuros del club, gastaros más de 200 millones en fichajes y tener la mayor masa salarial de España y de las más altas de Europa.
Y todo ello solo os da para ganar a los filiales como el Bilbao ayer, que se dedican a dar abrazos a diestro y siniestro en el túnel de vestuarios y a regalar el partido de forma vergonzosa poniendo el ojete antes de empezar.
Cualquier paripe antes que intentar rascar algún punto contra el barsa, ya que eso beneficia al Madrid y eso ni de coña.
Menuda vergüenza de partido del Bilbao!!.
Ni presionaba arriba, ni presionaba abajo, no basculaba correctamente de una banda a otra, a Dembele le hicieron una autopista de 4 carriles y tanto el extremo del Bilbao de esa banda como el mediocampista de esa banda no hicieron nada en tareas defensivas, ni cubrían huecos ni bajaban ni nada.
Lo he dicho en el hilo del Barsa, o los jugadores del Bilbao son muy malos o el entrenador es tonto o el partido era un tongazo/paripe de tres pares de narices.
Después los ves jugando contra el Madrid y queda claro cuál es la opción más correcta.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Oct 2022)

Lo que comentáis del hijo: Yo soy de la opinión que los grandes clubs necesitan "gestores". No necesitan tanto entrenadores mega tácticos ni cosas asi. Las épocas recientes más gloriosas del Real Madrid han sido con Del Bosque, Ancelotti y Zidane. Ocasionalmente Capello y Mourinho le dieron un buen punto de competitividad necesario al equipo, pero no fueron lo más laureados (Aunque dejaron momentazos y títulos muy míticos, eso si). Cuando hemos tenido gente tipo Benitez, no hemos funcionado NADA.

Si tienes la experiencia y la mano izquierda para llevar un vestuario, y además le metes un puntito de modernidad con cosas relacionadas con el big data, tienes el combo perfecto.

El Real Madrid lo tiene.


----------



## Th89 (24 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Espero que sea una puta broma.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (24 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1239350



pues que quieres que te diga... si no fuese por el calor, el cerdo y el pirraque...


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (24 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Excelente partido del madrid, vaya diferencia con el anyo pasado a estas alturas y no digamos con la segunda epoca de ZZ.
> 
> Vini esta generando muchas oportunidades, quiza no define, pero asiste, defiende y es un continuo dolor de cabeza para el equipo contrario.
> 
> ...



A ver que pasa en el mundial y en los partidos inmediatos al regresar a la competición de Liga...


----------



## Manero (24 Oct 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Ayer el Bilbao ni presionaba arriba, ni presionaba abajo, no basculaba correctamente de una banda a otra, a Dembele le hicieron una autopista de 4 carriles y tanto el extremo del Bilbao de esa banda como el mediocampista de esa banda no hicieron nada en tareas defensivas, ni cubrían huecos ni bajaban ni nada.
> Lo he dicho en el hilo del Barsa, o los jugadores del Bilbao son muy malos o el entrenador es tonto o el partido era un tongazo/paripe de tres pares de narices.



Valverde es muy mal entrenador que bastante lo critiqué cuando lo teníamos aquí, solo con el cambio táctico que hizo Xavi de poner un 4º centrocampista ya lo sorprendió y no tuvo capacidad de reacción porque nunca ha sabido cambiar cosas durante el partido.

Pero eso mismo que has descrito es lo que sentí en el Clásico, en aquel caso la autopista fué para Vinicius porque Carletto le dió un baño táctico a Xavi que tampoco supo superar. Por suerte en los 2 últimos partidos Xavi ha reaccionado y se ha currado bien los planteamientos y las alineaciones contra Villarreal y Athletic, porque las cagadas que tuvo contra Inter y Madrid fueron grandes.



sintripulacion dijo:


> Claro que sí !!.
> La tuya es la opción correcta ........porque se te ha olvidado decir que la sombra de Franco es muy, ...pero que muy alargada



Por supuesto que es alargada, si al nuevo Bernabéu le llamo Franco Arena es por algo.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Valverde es muy mal entrenador que bastante lo critiqué cuando lo teníamos aquí, solo con el cambio táctico que hizo Xavi de poner un 4º centrocampista ya lo sorprendió y no tuvo capacidad de reacción porque nunca ha sabido cambiar cosas durante el partido.
> 
> Pero eso mismo que has descrito es lo que sentí en el Clásico, en aquel caso la autopista fué para Vinicius porque Carletto le dió un baño táctico a Xavi que tampoco supo superar. Por suerte en los 2 últimos partidos Xavi ha reaccionado y se ha currado bien los planteamientos y las alineaciones contra Villarreal y Athletic, porque las cagadas que tuvo contra Inter y Madrid fueron grandes.
> 
> ...




Al Campo Nuevo le queda mejor eso de "Franco Arena", estúdiate la historia de tu club y de cómo Franco le salvo el culo varias veces.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (24 Oct 2022)

Menos mal que no juega el Bilbao vs el Bayern. 

Desde el Barcelona de Guardiola no veía un Barcelona que ganará con tanta facilidad. Las cosas como son. Ayer, suavizaron la alineación por el próximo partido de la Champions, y gana sin despeinarse a un Bilbao que estaba en forma.

Dicen que el Rayo luchó en el Camp Nou, pero es que el Bilbao ni juega con defensa de 5. No salgas de tu campo para defender todo el partido, si sales acomplejado desde el inicio. Te encierras y a darlo todo. 

Darle libertad al polaco y a Dembelé, es demasiado castigo. El polaco lleva 12 goles, son números Messi. 

Esta Liga es como la de Guardiola y Pellegrini, se puede resolver por la mínima.

Si el Madrid no tuviera ni selecciones ni Champions, no perdía ni un partido en Liga.


----------



## AlterEgoYo (24 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El futuro es una liga española irrelevante nivel Portugal con el Madrid prisionero de ella, como quiere Tebas, o una liga española irrelevante nivel Grecia con el Madrid independizado de ella como quiere Florentino.



¿Por qué hay que escoger? ¿No es posible una Superliga con el equipo A, mientras que el equipo B -jóvenes, suplentes y alguno más- juegan la liga española? Creo que incluso esta sería más interesante así. Tal como está montada solo Madrid y Barça (y un Atlético en plan milagros) pueden ganarla. Con un segundo equipo, volvería a ser una liga abierta.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## fred (24 Oct 2022)

Mare mia la Premier,se lleva casi todo lo que quiere.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (24 Oct 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


>



Venía a poner que se jodan.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 Oct 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> ¿Por qué hay que escoger? ¿No es posible una Superliga con el equipo A, mientras que el equipo B -jóvenes, suplentes y alguno más- juegan la liga española? Creo que incluso esta sería más interesante así. Tal como está montada solo Madrid y Barça (y un Atlético en plan milagros) pueden ganarla. Con un segundo equipo, volvería a ser una liga abierta.



No he dicho que haya que escoger. Pero la liga española con un Madrid y Barcelona centrados en la Superliga tendría el nivel de Grecia. Entre otras cosas porque todos los antis del Bilbao, Valencia, Sevilla, verían la dura realidad: que sin esos dos equipos nadie aportaría un duro a la competición, por muy igualada que esté.


----------



## vurvujo (24 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Asensio renovando?? Pues no sé para qué si no aporta nada, como Lucas o antes Isco. Los usan de complemento versátil, pero no sé si no hay nada mejor. Debe ser difícil conseguir suplentes de nivel que acepten serlo y sean económicos. ¿Cuánto cobran estos?



Cobrando un poco más que Lucas, sin lllegar a lo que cobraba Isco, 2 años y entendiendo que es el jugador 16 del equipo, es válido para el Madrid.


----------



## _Suso_ (24 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No he dicho que haya que escoger. Pero la liga española con un Madrid y Barcelona centrados en la Superliga tendría el nivel de Grecia. Entre otras cosas porque todos los antis del Bilbao, Valencia, Sevilla, verían que sin esos dos equipos nadie aportaría un duro a la competición, por muy igualada que esté.



Ya está alcanzando el nivel de Grecia, no hay más que ver lo actual, el barza salvo con el Madrid gana todos los partidos de liga de calle y luego el noveno de la liga italiana le pinta la cara.

Para un nivel así, donde el Madrid y Barza ganan partidos unos tras otro y por goleada, mejor dejarla morir, qué emoción tiene? Aunque los del barza cuando la ganan digan que es un título más importante que la champions


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Ya está alcanzando el nivel de Grecia, no hay más que ver lo actual, el barza salvo con el Madrid gana todos los partidos de liga de calle y luego el noveno de la liga italiana le pinta la cara.



Hay otros factores en lo sencillos que le resultan los partidos de liga al FCB. La posibilidad de tener expulsados o ser castigados en partidos posteriores por los medios de comunicación o por el arbitraje por ofrecer demasiada resistencia está en la mente de muchos adversarios.

No menosprecies el actual nivel de la Liga, aunque económicamente no puede durar mucho. Cuando hablamos de la liga portuguesa pensamos en el Oporto, que en Europa casi siempre es un duro oponente, pero el nivel lo marca el 12º o 14º, que puede ser el Estoril, con un estadio de 8.000 plazas. Bueno, veo que este año va noveno. El Boavista es el cuarto grande histórico de Portugal, el equivalente al Athletic, el Valencia o el Sevilla de aquí, y tiene un estadio de 28.000 plazas.

Y la liga griega es abismal. No te puedes imaginar el nivel del 12º de la liga griega. No sé si sigue ahora pero en 1ª División ha llegado a haber equipos de islitas de 20.000 habitantes y la mayor parte de los estadios andan por las 7.000 plazas.


----------



## The Replicant (24 Oct 2022)

hay que fichar a esta "jugadora" para el femenino, Floren espabila





__





Atentos a esta jugadora de fútbol femenino.


Su equipo ganó 23-0




www.burbuja.info


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2022)

Por eso deseo que Tesla domine el mundo a ver de dónde la premier sacará sus petrodólares


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Valverde es muy mal entrenador que bastante lo critiqué cuando lo teníamos aquí, solo con el cambio táctico que hizo Xavi de poner un 4º centrocampista ya lo sorprendió y no tuvo capacidad de reacción porque nunca ha sabido cambiar cosas durante el partido.
> 
> Pero eso mismo que has descrito es lo que sentí en el Clásico, en aquel caso la autopista fué para Vinicius porque Carletto le dió un baño táctico a Xavi que tampoco supo superar. Por suerte en los 2 últimos partidos Xavi ha reaccionado y se ha currado bien los planteamientos y las alineaciones contra Villarreal y Athletic, porque las cagadas que tuvo contra Inter y Madrid fueron grandes.
> 
> Por supuesto que es alargada, si al nuevo Bernabéu le llamo Franco Arena es por algo.



No se puede valorar el nivel del FCB tras los "partidos" ante el Villareal del sinvergüenza de Emery y el Bilbado del sinvergüenza de Valverde.

Ambos equipos y ambos entrenadores han ido al Spotify Camp de ocio... sin ninguna intención de competir... sin ninguna intención de incomodar... 

A excepción del RM, el FCB no tiene rival en la liga española: Ningún equipo osa incomodar al FCB... Es todo tan descarado y está tan asumido que ya la gente ni lo comenta... pero es un puto escándalo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (24 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> No se puede valorar el nivel del FCB tras los "partidos" ante el Villareal del sinvergüenza de Emery y el Bilbado del sinvergüenza de Valverde.
> 
> Ambos equipos y ambos entrenadores han ido al Spotify Camp de ocio... sin ninguna intención de competir... sin ninguna intención de incomodar...
> 
> A excepción del RM, el FCB no tiene rival en la liga española: Ningún equipo osa incomodar al FCB... Es todo tan descarado y está tan asumido que ya la gente ni lo comenta... pero es un puto escándalo.



El rayo compitió...


----------



## pepitoburbujas (24 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo que comentáis del hijo: Yo soy de la opinión que los grandes clubs necesitan "gestores". No necesitan tanto entrenadores mega tácticos ni cosas asi. Las épocas recientes más gloriosas del Real Madrid han sido con Del Bosque, Ancelotti y Zidane. Ocasionalmente Capello y Mourinho le dieron un buen punto de competitividad necesario al equipo, pero no fueron lo más laureados (Aunque dejaron momentazos y títulos muy míticos, eso si). Cuando hemos tenido gente tipo Benitez, no hemos funcionado NADA.
> 
> Si tienes la experiencia y la mano izquierda para llevar un vestuario, y además le metes un puntito de modernidad con cosas relacionadas con el big data, tienes el combo perfecto.
> 
> El Real Madrid lo tiene.



Es que los jugadores de un equipo grande siguen mejor las indicaciones de un entrenador que haya sido gran jugador que las de pongamos un Benito Floro de la vida. Luego, no todos los exjugadores valen para entrenador (por ejemplo, no veo a Messi de entrenador  , ni de casi nada en realidad), pero es un comienzo.


----------



## Manero (24 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> No se puede valorar el nivel del FCB tras los "partidos" ante el Villareal del sinvergüenza de Emery y el Bilbado del sinvergüenza de Valverde.
> 
> Ambos equipos y ambos entrenadores han ido al Spotify Camp de ocio... sin ninguna intención de competir... sin ninguna intención de incomodar...
> 
> A excepción del RM, el FCB no tiene rival en la liga española: Ningún equipo osa incomodar al FCB... Es todo tan descarado y está tan asumido que ya la gente ni lo comenta... pero es un puto escándalo.



Me divierte la imaginación que le echais por aquí a las cosas. Y más divertido aún que hayan ingenuos que se las creen.


----------



## Agente Coulson (24 Oct 2022)

Posiblemente no voy a ver ningún partido.

Quizá haga una excepción con los partidos de Brasil. Porque tienen potencial para hacer un fútbol en espectacular.

La selección española ofrece un fútbol horrible para el espectador. Juegan a no arriesgar en las transiciones y a esperar el error del contrario.

La recesión del fútbol se nota especialmente en el fútbol de selecciones.


----------



## _Suso_ (24 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Me divierte la imaginación que le echais por aquí a las cosas. Y más divertido aún que hayan ingenuos que se las creen.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Oct 2022)

Mañana todo apunta a:



CourtoisL.VázquezNachoRüdigerMendyTchouameniKroosCamavingaRodrygoAsensioMierdicius


----------



## tHE dOG (25 Oct 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> La recesión del fútbol se nota especialmente en el fútbol de selecciones.



¿Qué recesión? ¿No ves que se pagan 100 millones por cualquier medianía? Este verano se han batido todos los récords de gasto.


----------



## spam (25 Oct 2022)

Un poco de alpiste para pajiplantillear, aunque haya pasado desapercibido que hoy haya shempions:









La sucesión de Benzema


La serie televisiva de HBO, House of the Dragon, basada en el libro Fire and Blood de George R. R. Martin, nos ha mostrado a lo largo de su primera




www.lagalerna.com







> *La sucesión de Benzema*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rjota (25 Oct 2022)

[


pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Digo que me da la impresión de que el hijo tiene más influencia de la que nos pueda parecer. No sale nunca en los medios (lo cual es normal pues el entrenador es el padre), pero siempre está detrás haciendo indicaciones o haciéndoselas al mismo Carlo.
> 
> No es que Ancelloti sea incapaz, él tiene la experiencia, y el respeto que da el haber sido gran jugador y haber ganado títulos como entrenador. Eso no lo tiene el hijo. Pero me imagino al hijo como un estudioso de los datos, detalles, etc, las nuevas tecnologías aplicadas al deporte etc, que igual al padre no le son familiares.
> 
> ...



¿Y si no hubiera sido hijo de quién es habría tenido la experiencia en grandes clubs?¿Por qué ha sido ayudante técnico o segundo entrenador en los equipos que entrenaba su padre y no en otros?

Que el hombre probablemente hace bien su trabajo y le pone ganas, pero no nos vamos a engañar que está donde está por ser hijo de. 

Que curioso que haya futbolistas que hayan triunfado y sus hijos la mayoría no han conseguido triunfar. Muy sencillo. En el deporte el rendimiento de un deportista es objetivo y se comprueba fácilmente mientras que en otros ámbitos como el mundo del artisteo ya es más subjetivo y te encuentras con sagas familiares.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Oct 2022)

Si además de la manada de racializados se ficha a un ojos rasgados FloPer sería máximo candidato al Balón de Oro de Presidentes de Clubes.

La guinda sería une jugadore trans.

#Agenda2030.


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

Como tenga que tirar del carro Asensio, vamos listo


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Oct 2022)

Es un superclase pero le falla la personalidad.

No sabe meter goles, suele meter *golazos*.



xilebo dijo:


> Como tenga que tirar del carro Asensio, vamos listo


----------



## Edu.R (25 Oct 2022)

Yo creo que no podemos juzgar la Liga hasta que no termine. Hay muchos equipos que no van a funcionar hasta enero. Lo vais a ver.

Y soy de la opinión que el Barcelona va a terminar mal la temporada. De hecho lo que me está sorprendiendo es que estemos por delante y que el Barcelona se pueda ir a la Europa League. Daba por hecho un arrase inicial que no se está produciendo por sus cagadas en los dias importantes.

El centro del campo titular del Barcelona, el delantero referencia & cia se van a comer un Mundial durísimo, y eso en marzo-abril se va a notar contra equipos que van a jugar solo 5-6 meses. Lo vais a ver.


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que no podemos juzgar la Liga hasta que no termine. Hay muchos equipos que no van a funcionar hasta enero. Lo vais a ver.
> 
> Y soy de la opinión que el Barcelona va a terminar mal la temporada. De hecho lo que me está sorprendiendo es que estemos por delante y que el Barcelona se pueda ir a la Europa League. Daba por hecho un arrase inicial que no se está produciendo por sus cagadas en los dias importantes.
> 
> El centro del campo titular del Barcelona, el delantero referencia & cia se van a comer un Mundial durísimo, y eso en marzo-abril se va a notar contra equipos que van a jugar solo 5-6 meses. Lo vais a ver.



Joder, que va al Mundial, habrá que ver que pasa con Alemania, que si la caga pueden ser 3-4 partidos y nada más. El problema del BArcelona lo tiene mañana y se juega en Milán. Luego ya el tema de la liga, donde si mantienen el ritmo, quizás el atlético sea el "juez" de la misma.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

siendo bueno como jugador menudo tonto es este,seguro que se siente un abanderado de la causa contra el racismo...que los ejecuten mejor en la plaza publica por cuatro gritos.






Vinicius pide mano dura: "Que los seguidores del Atlético que hicieron eso no puedan entrar nunca más en un estadio"


Vinícius Jr. no cierra el desagradable episodio de racismo que se vivió en el pasado derbi madrileño. En una entrevista en Globo, el brasileño pide un castigo severo para aquellos




www.marca.com


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Oct 2022)

El Inter Milan vs Victoria Plzen tiene su gracia. ¿Quien iba a pensar que este partido iba a ser top?


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Oct 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (25 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Hostia, Flopper ponte bueno.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> siendo bueno como jugador menudo tonto es este,seguro que se siente un abanderado de la causa contra el racismo...que los ejecuten mejor en la plaza publica por cuatro gritos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es buen jugador y no es buena persona. 

No hay tonto bueno.


----------



## tHE dOG (25 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> siendo bueno como jugador menudo tonto es este,seguro que se siente un abanderado de la causa contra el racismo...que los ejecuten mejor en la plaza publica por cuatro gritos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aparte de que hoy en día los morenos ya no tienen razón porque el racismo está justificado cuando hay una invasión de exterminio y reemplazo en curso promovida por los políticos y empresarios traidores.


----------



## tHE dOG (25 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



O sea que por eso se le veía tan mal. Debe tener cáncer entonces porque no hay muchas afecciones pulmonares que se operen.


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Hostia, Flopper ponte bueno.



¿Afección pulmonar operación? ¿cáncer?


----------



## Andr3ws (25 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿Afección pulmonar operación? ¿cáncer?



Nodulo.


----------



## Chispeante (25 Oct 2022)

Fuerza Presi. Uno di noi. Siempre en mi equipo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Oct 2022)

Pronta recuperación
Y esperemos que cuando un día falte el ser superior no venga un laporta bartomeu blanco
Sino que venga uno igual o mejor que florentino


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

*La redención de Reinier*

El brasileño, que este domingo se enfrenta al Real Madrid, busca su mejor nivel en Girona donde sí cuenta para Míchel.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Mis mejores deseos a nivel de salud personal... pero que se eche a un lado y deje de hacer admin. desleal del RM.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El Inter Milan vs Victoria Plzen tiene su gracia. ¿Quien iba a pensar que este partido iba a ser top?



Va a tener más audiencia de la esperada  .


----------



## tHE dOG (25 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La redención de Reinier*
> 
> El brasileño, que este domingo se enfrenta al Real Madrid, busca su mejor nivel en Girona donde sí cuenta para Míchel.



Reinier no costó 30 millones? Pufo nivel Jovic o Hazard.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Reinier no costó 30 millones? Pufo nivel Jovic o Hazard.



Hombre, costó la mitad que Jovic. Yo no creo que dé para el Madrid, pero la estrategia de fichar jóvenes brasileños hay que valorarla en su conjunto: está claro que no van a salir buenos todos, con esa edad hay mucha incertidumbre, pero si palmamos 20 con éste mientras que Rodrygo y Vinicius deben ir por el doble o el triple de valor con respecto a lo que nos costaron, pues toca aceptar que comerse un Reinier de vez en cuando es inevitable.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hombre, costó la mitad que Jovic. Yo no creo que dé para el Madrid, pero la estrategia de fichar jóvenes brasileños hay que valorarla en su conjunto: está claro que no van a salir buenos todos, con esa edad hay mucha incertidumbre, pero si palmamos 20 con éste mientras que Rodrygo y Vinicius deben ir por el doble o el triple de valor con respecto a lo que nos costaron, pues toca aceptar que comerse un Reinier de vez en cuando es inevitable.



Reinier.... Kubo, Odegaard, Lucas Silva, Vinicius, Odriozola, Illarramierdi, Theo, Brahím Díaz...


----------



## pepitoburbujas (25 Oct 2022)

rjota dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> ¿Y si no hubiera sido hijo de quién es habría tenido la experiencia en grandes clubs?¿Por qué ha sido ayudante técnico o segundo entrenador en los equipos que entrenaba su padre y no en otros?
> ...



Pues no creo. Al menos tendría que haber pasado por muchos clubs pequeños antes, o ir de segundo de alguien como hizo Mouriño con Robson. 

La verdad es que no conozco ningún otro caso de padre entrenador que meta al hijo en el equipo técnico


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 Oct 2022)

Vais a renovar a Ausencio????





Lo que hay que leer


----------



## JimTonic (25 Oct 2022)

si es cancer seria sin metastais, es decir en grado 1 (que todavia no ha salido del pulmon). Pero claro a saber, el tipo de cancer, de todas no digo que tenga, pero si tuviera concuerda totalmente con lo de la perdida de peso


----------



## JimTonic (25 Oct 2022)

de todas formas no creo que sea cancer, sea en fase 1 o 2 lo primero que se hace es retirar todo el pulmon y la recuperacion son muchiiisimos meses, aqui no ha pasado eso.


----------



## JimTonic (25 Oct 2022)

aparte de que ya estaria totalmente calvo, por las sesiones, el cancer de pulmon es el peor y no juegan con el


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Pues no creo. Al menos tendría que haber pasado por muchos clubs pequeños antes, o ir de segundo de alguien como hizo Mouriño con Robson.
> 
> La verdad es que no conozco ningún otro caso de padre entrenador que meta al hijo en el equipo técnico



Es nepotismo puro y duro se mire como se mire

Aunque el hijo cumpliese bien su trabajo que no lo se solo por una cuestion de imagen no deberia haberle metido en ese puesto,seguro que siendo hijo de quien es aun tendria sitio en otros muchos equipos


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Reinier.... Kubo, Odegaard, Lucas Silva, *Vinicius*, Odriozola, Illarramierdi, Theo, Brahím Díaz...



Eres como el forero ApoloCreed, que ha insistido en que Benzema es un paquete infame hasta el momento mismo en que subía al estrado a recoger el Balón de Oro después de meter hat-tricks a diestro y siniestro en Champions. Es entrañable, pero no da para conversaciones serias.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Eres como el forero ApoloCreed, que ha insistido en que Benzema es un paquete infame hasta el momento mismo en que subía al estrado a recoger el Balón de Oro después de meter hat-tricks a diestro y siniestro en Champions. Es entrañable, pero no da para conversaciones serias.



hablo el intelectual  

a mi Benzema me sigue pareciendo *sobrevalorado*,no paquete infame,pero ya paso de repetirme,alla cada cual


----------



## El chepa (25 Oct 2022)

Se lo ha llevado al Bayern, al Nápoles, al Everton... si fuera un mindundi cantaría a la legua. No nos engañemos, que el fútbol no es astrofísica, la parte jodida es la de gestionar un grupo de ninis millonarios y eso ya lo lleva papi. Luego hay un staff de 7-8 técnicos y miles de informes de scouting, los tiempos del entrenador-druida que viene del bosque con su sabiduría ya pasaron.


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hombre, costó la mitad que Jovic. Yo no creo que dé para el Madrid, pero la estrategia de fichar jóvenes brasileños hay que valorarla en su conjunto: está claro que no van a salir buenos todos, con esa edad hay mucha incertidumbre, pero si palmamos 20 con éste mientras que Rodrygo y Vinicius deben ir por el doble o el triple de valor con respecto a lo que nos costaron, pues toca aceptar que comerse un Reinier de vez en cuando es inevitable.



Dicen que Reinier es de los que más esperanzas había puestas, pero esos dos años sin jugar lo ha matado, lo mismo remonta, pero dos años prácticamente donde apenas ha jugado , no ha evolucionado. Eso demuestra lo difícil que es acertar y las circunstancias que se pueden presentar que no se pueden controlar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> aparte de que ya estaria totalmente calvo, por las sesiones, el cancer de pulmon es el peor y no juegan con el



Cáncer de pulmón estado dos son 5 años de vida máximo de media.


----------



## artemis (25 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> si es cancer seria sin metastais, es decir en grado 1 (que todavia no ha salido del pulmon). Pero claro a saber, el tipo de cancer, de todas no digo que tenga, pero si tuviera concuerda totalmente con lo de la perdida de peso



hay apuestas ya de quien va a sobrevivir a quien, entre tu y Floren, y vas perdiendo


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Se lo ha llevado al Bayern, al Nápoles, al Everton... si fuera un mindundi cantaría a la legua. No nos engañemos, que el fútbol no es astrofísica, la parte jodida es la de gestionar un grupo de ninis millonarios y eso ya lo lleva papi. Luego hay un staff de 7-8 técnicos y miles de informes de scouting, los tiempos del entrenador-druida que viene del bosque con su sabiduría ya pasaron.



No canta porque esta en un puesto en el que es imposible cantar salvo que seas subnormal...es lo mismo que ser diputado en España,puedes meter a cualquiera que al no tener ninguna responsabilidad da exactamente lo mismo,solo se exige obedecer al jefe.Seguro que a diseñar la reforma del Bernabeu no entra cualquiera ni hay tanto hijo...

Para mi da una imagen pesima meter a tu hijo ahi.


----------



## JimTonic (25 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> hay apuestas ya de quien va a sobrevivir a quien, entre tu y Floren, y vas perdiendo




y no te he contado lo ultimo, la vacuna o el covid o una bronquitis que pille me ha jodido y mucho los pulmones, medicacion fuerte de por vida


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> y no te he contado lo ultimo, la vacuna o el covid o una bronquitis que pille me ha jodido y mucho los pulmones, medicacion fuerte de por vida



Si se ha vacuñado para el covid ha participado en un experimento de la farmafia, lo siento por usted, pero es un riesgo alto participar en juegos de trileros e hijos de puta sin escrúpulos. Ellos no pierden y usted puede perder su salud.


----------



## artemis (25 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> y no te he contado lo ultimo, la vacuna o el covid o una bronquitis que pille me ha jodido y mucho los pulmones, medicacion fuerte de por vida



joder tio, eres un puto viejo, ya te dije que correr no era sano, pero tu nada, a correr kilometros como tu idolo Forrest.... ahora jodido de rodilla con protesis, los pulmones como un anciano de 80 años... en cambio yo, con mi alimentación sana, mas fresco que una rosa


----------



## artemis (25 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si se ha vacuñado para el covid ha participado en un experimento de la farmafia, lo siento por usted, pero es un riesgo alto participar en juegos de trileros e hijos de puta sin escrúpulos. Ellos no pierden y usted puede perder su salud.



Bueno, no asustes al chaval, que tampoco es tan malo, si se muere, muere un madridista, y eso nunca es inconveniente...


----------



## JimTonic (25 Oct 2022)

ya pero era lo que tocaba, pero bueno todavia sigo respirando que no es poco


----------



## JimTonic (25 Oct 2022)

ahora estoy saliendo a la luz pero he pasado un veranito que ya ya, ahora estoy con corticoides hasta arriba


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Bueno, no asustes al chaval, que tampoco es tan malo, si se muere, muere un madridista, y eso nunca es inconveniente...



Y te quedas tan pancho, por tu comentario ya demuestras como eres, nada más que añadir.
Gracias por recordarme la cantidad de mierda que hay en el mundo. No te molestes en contestar, no tengo ganas de desperdiciar un ignore.


----------



## artemis (25 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> ahora estoy saliendo a la luz pero he pasado un veranito que ya ya, ahora estoy con corticoides hasta arriba



joder... menudo ascopena... pero lo interesante, te vas a pillar el cod??? no se yo si pillarme el juego o esperar un poco, tiene buena pinta, pero se les ha ido la pinza con los precios


----------



## _Suso_ (25 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Y te quedas tan pancho, por tu comentario ya demuestras como eres, nada más que añadir.
> Gracias por recordarme la cantidad de mierda que hay en el mundo. No te molestes en contestar, *no tengo ganas de desperdiciar un ignore*.



No hay límite para meter gente en el ignore, no?

Porque sino voy a tener un problema


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

*Kroos vuelve a casa*

Toni nació en Greifswald y creció en Rostock, localidades de la Alemania del Este, a sólo 340 kilómetros de Leipzig...


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> No hay límite para meter gente en el ignore, no?
> 
> Porque sino voy a tener un problema



Si lo hay, Calopez nos deja 1000, pero teniendo en cuenta que muchos son multicuenta, de vez en cuando se hace revisión y se quitan las cuentas ya no usadas.


----------



## artemis (25 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si lo hay, Calopez nos deja 1000, pero teniendo en cuenta que muchos son multicuenta, de vez en cuando se hace revisión y se quitan las cuentas ya no usadas.



Con quien hablas? debe ser algún sucnor que tengo en el ignore...


----------



## JimTonic (25 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> joder... menudo ascopena... pero lo interesante, te vas a pillar el cod??? no se yo si pillarme el juego o esperar un poco, tiene buena pinta, pero se les ha ido la pinza con los precios




sip ya lo he pillado

estoy con la campaçna y el dia 28 de este mes abren el multijugador


es una flipada la campaçna, aunque tiene poca jugabilidad, es simplemente como si estuvieras dentro de una peli, moola mucho, pero te lo compras por el multi


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Va a tener más audiencia de la esperada  .



Joder, yo no me lo pierdo. Pero voy a tener el corazón dividido porque una victoria del Pilsen también ofrece posibilidades...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hombre, costó la mitad que Jovic. Yo no creo que dé para el Madrid, pero la estrategia de fichar jóvenes brasileños hay que valorarla en su conjunto: está claro que no van a salir buenos todos, con esa edad hay mucha incertidumbre, pero si palmamos 20 con éste mientras que Rodrygo y Vinicius deben ir por el doble o el triple de valor con respecto a lo que nos costaron, pues toca aceptar que comerse un Reinier de vez en cuando es inevitable.



Y que palmas 20. Necesitas equivocarte con ocho para igualar un Hazard, por no hablar del salario.


----------



## artemis (25 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> sip ya lo he pillado
> 
> estoy con la campaçna y el dia 28 de este mes abren el multijugador
> 
> ...



ya tienes micro


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> No hay límite para meter gente en el ignore, no?
> 
> Porque sino voy a tener un problema



Al final he tenido que gastar uno con el melón este de Artemis, va de provocador pero es para niños de la ESO, no tengo ganas de aguantarlos.


----------



## JimTonic (25 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> ya tienes micro




sip claro el de antes, tienes discord??


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (25 Oct 2022)

Salzburgo contra el chelsea. Qué malos son los dos. 
que se juegue en 10 días la final contra el city y lo que nos ahorramos


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

Ya tenemos ONCE DEL REAL MADRID: *Courtois; Lucas, Militao, Rüdiger, Nacho; Tchouaméni, Camavinga, Kroos; Vinicius, Asensio y Rodrygo.*


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (25 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya tenemos ONCE DEL REAL MADRID: *Courtois; Lucas, Militao, Rüdiger, Nacho; Tchouaméni, Camavinga, Kroos; Vinicius, Asensio y Rodrygo.*



Kross no renueva


----------



## artemis (25 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> sip claro el de antes, tienes discord??



Si claro...


----------



## JimTonic (25 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Si claro...



pues cuando quieras jugar me dices yo estoy con la campaña


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Oct 2022)

El Sidarreal ficha a Setién. Cuidado pues con el césped.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El Sidarreal ficha a Setién. Cuidado pues con el césped.



Dios, tienen que estar muy desesperados.


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Dios, tienen que estar muy desesperados.



Quieren salvar tmb las vacas del pueblo


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El Sidarreal ficha a Setién. Cuidado pues con el césped.



Un engreído endiosado por ascender al lugo a segunda y salvar del descenso a las palmas.

Casi 20 años entrenando y su mayor éxito fue el 2-8.

Me alegro por el Villarreal porque es un equipo al que le tengo especial ASCO.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Oct 2022)

Palanganas de mierda.


----------



## petro6 (25 Oct 2022)

Quique Santiamén, menudo vende vacas está hecho.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> siendo bueno como jugador menudo tonto es este,seguro que se siente un abanderado de la causa contra el racismo...que los ejecuten mejor en la plaza publica por cuatro gritos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando salió el subnormal del iñaki caraculo con la polémica del chirincirco no se da cuenta de que precisamente si Yusep GAYerdol le tira mierda a Vinisius es porque Tito Floren así lo desea.

A Tito Floren no le gusta que Vinisius esté sacando la genética de chimpancé que lleva dentro y de ahí ese toque de atención.

Bailar en el campo después de meter un gol es una MARICONADA y una HORTERADA más propia de primates que de hombres y desde luego no es algo propio de un jugador del Real Madrit.

Además que tampoco está bien bailar después de marcarle un gol a un equipo Paco de Mierda como el Elche en su campo, hay que tener un poco de respeto y señorío, es lo que diferencia al Madrit de los traficantes de órganos de Barcelona.

A mi vinisius me da puto asco, solo con esa cara que tiene y esos pendientes de abuela Maruja que lleva puestos dan ganas de que Carnicero Alfaro salte al campo y le haga una tríada en cada pierna.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Oct 2022)

Que pena da el cerdilla, perdiendo el tiempo cerdillamente contra el Copenague.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Que pena da el cerdilla, perdiendo el tiempo cerdillamente contra el Copenague.



El cerdilla está arruinado, cosa que me nvtre, pero por otra parte me alucina porque lleva unos años deportivamente espectaculares, algún Killo Kabesa Gandaluz debe de estar robando a manos llenas ahí dentro para comprarse una yeguada y una bodega de fino.


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

*Presente y futuro del Madrid*


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (25 Oct 2022)

Gala - freed from desire 
En el estadio. Poniendo música buena antes del partido para animar a la gente. Algo que no entienden en España


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Gala - freed from desire
> En el estadio. Poniendo música buena antes del partido para animar a la gente. Algo que no entienden en España



Sabe Dios lo que te puede cobrar la SGAE por poner música para 80.000 espectadores...


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

Broo-tal la niebla que hay en Paris


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Gala - freed from desire
> En el estadio. Poniendo música buena antes del partido para animar a la gente. Algo que no entienden en España



En España ponen la basura del nini canario drogadicto ese o alguna flamencada vomitiva estilo rosalía.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Oct 2022)

Pinta partido aburrido


----------



## fachacine (25 Oct 2022)

A ver qué hace hoy Ausencio


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

Regarder RB Leipzig Real Madrid streaming live RB Leipzig vs Real Madrid streaming direct


Suivez RB Leipzig Real Madrid Streaming HD Voir RB Leipzig vs Real Madrid Live direct RB Leipzig vs Real Madrid liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport-psg.buzz


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Oct 2022)

Lo bueno viene mañana


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo bueno viene mañana



LAs risas...


----------



## Th89 (25 Oct 2022)

Estoy deseoso de ver a Antonio darle una así al medio polvo culé.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (25 Oct 2022)

El leipzig qué manera de presionar.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pinta partido aburrido



Como el 90% de los partidos con Abueloti.


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Broo-tal la niebla que hay en Paris



Lo aprovecharán los "parisinos" para hacer de las suyas.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 Oct 2022)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Oct 2022)

Min. 11: Vinicius 100% de inefectividad. Balón tocado = balón perdido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Oct 2022)

Ya nos la han clavado. Y también nos acaban de marcar. Pintaba a partido tonto del año y aquí lo tenemos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Estarás contento. Pero estaba cantado. Lo bueno es mañana. ¿A qué hora juega el pateti?


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Min. 11: Vinicius 100% de inefectividad. Balón tocado = balón perdido.



Ha salido con una empanada total...


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Estarás contento. Pero estaba cantado. Lo bueno es mañana. ¿A qué hora juega el pateti?



9


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Oct 2022)

Se remonta fácil, pero no se puede vivir de la épica toda la vida


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> LAs risas...



Se me hace la poll...la boca agua.


----------



## Visilleras (25 Oct 2022)

Vaya gol mas cutre, no me jodas


----------



## Th89 (25 Oct 2022)

Cualquier equipo nos hace goles, es preocupante.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (25 Oct 2022)

Viendo el partido… qué bueno es Benzema!


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya nos la han clavado. Y también nos acaban de marcar. Pintaba a partido tonto del año y aquí lo tenemos.



Tienen una empanada que no le caben encima...casi cae el segundo


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

Uyyyyyyyyy el ncucu


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

Alguien está muy mal hoy...


----------



## qbit (25 Oct 2022)

El que ha metido el gol se llama Gvardiol.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Oct 2022)

El Leipzig en la liga Española solo estaría por debajo del Palancas.

Es lo malo de jugar en una liga con 18 equipos nivel liga albanesa.


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Uyyyyyyyyy el ncucu



Ahora, sii gool del cucu


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 Oct 2022)

JOOOOOODER


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Oct 2022)

2-0. Cuidadín.


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Visilleras (25 Oct 2022)

¿Pero esto qué es??


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

Ya han salido con la caraja...hoy salen apalizados de Alemania a la vieja usanza


----------



## Th89 (25 Oct 2022)

Y esto lo tenemos que remontar con el sin sangre de Ausencio


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Es tu noche.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Oct 2022)

JODER ABUELOTI ME VALE VERGA SI JUEGAS MIERDA PERO DEFIENDES CON EMPAQUE.

ESTO NO HOYGA


----------



## 4motion (25 Oct 2022)

Se viene alcorconazo.

Estos están con la caraja.

Pinta mal. 





Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepetemete (25 Oct 2022)

Qué chicos, como va el Negral Mandril?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (25 Oct 2022)

Me voy a cagar hasta en la Puta madre del mundial


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

Jvsto acaba de marcar Messi


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Oct 2022)

Vaya ridículo.

FloPer dimisión. No hay plantilla.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Oct 2022)

Parece un partido en Alemania de los años 1970. Arreones, parálisis y pánico.


----------



## fachacine (25 Oct 2022)

Siempre que juega Lucas Vater hay problemas en defensa, siempre


----------



## qbit (25 Oct 2022)

Espero que no nos metan una goleada humillante. Que controlen el juego aunque sea.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Alguien está muy mal hoy...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Oct 2022)

No hay nadie en el castilla que sea mejor que Lucas Vázquez??


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

La noche pinta negra, hasta el enlace se ha caido


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (25 Oct 2022)

Estoy allí y me voy a sacar el coche del parking ya.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Oct 2022)

El Madrid está KO...


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

Joder,vaya repaso...

El fútbol moderno es así,cuando un buen equipo le pone mucha más intensidad que tú te pinta la cara,da igual como te llames.


----------



## 4motion (25 Oct 2022)

Se nota Valverde?



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Mañana te espero.


----------



## HDR (25 Oct 2022)

Los jugadores del Madrid salen a estos partidos con las mismas ganas de jugarlos que yo de verlos.

Les entiendo, pero es injustificable.


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

Esto entra hazard y lo soluciona


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

Se trasga la magedia...


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Se nota Valverde?
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk



Joder,si no está,ya decía yo que que se veía todo muy oscuro


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Oct 2022)

No se puede jugar sin delantero, y por mucho que lo repitan y marque goles, Rodrgio no se delantero.
Luego a parte, se nota el centro del campo con Carapinga y Chumino, tienes que poner algun blanco con cerebro y dejar uno solo.


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Oct 2022)

pues nada, las nenas han decidido que hoy no toca... voy a ir mañana a la oficina a tocarme los cojones y decirle al jefe que se vaya a tomar por culo, que es un miércoles sin más.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Oct 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Los jugadores del Madrid salen a estos partidos con las mismas ganas de jugarlos que yo de verlos.
> 
> Les entiendo, pero es injustificable.



Pues es un rival bastante más digno que 18 equipos de la liga.


----------



## Visilleras (25 Oct 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Se viene alcorconazo.
> 
> Estos están con la caraja.
> 
> ...



No seas cenizo.
El Madrid es experto en remontar en las situaciones más difíciles y jodidas.

Por eso mola tanto.

Yo cuando era chaval no los soportaba, pero uno, al cabo de los años, se acaba rindiendo a la evidencia: Es el mejor club del mundo, y el que diga que no, que me coma el rabo


----------



## HDR (25 Oct 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Pues es un rival bastante más digno que 18 equipos de la liga.



Eso habla mal de 18 equipos de la Liga


----------



## 4motion (25 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder,si no está,ya decía yo que que se veía todo muy oscuro



Se nota y mucho el Madrid está sin continuidad en líneas, son náufragos separados.

Y los otros salen como balas. 

Falta Valverde y como se le extraña.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Mañana te espero.



Ahí ahí. Mañana la paja puede ser doble.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Oct 2022)

Asensio va a pedir una renovación al alza, que si no se va, y quiere que le aseguren que va a jugar todos los partidos, si no se enfada.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (25 Oct 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> No seas cenizo.
> El Madrid es experto en remontar en las situaciones más difíciles y jodidas.
> 
> Por eso mola tanto.
> ...



Ofreciendo rabo a la mínima oportunidad.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Oct 2022)

Rudiger no es carrilero. Bueno ha cambiado la posicion con Nabo, ver a Rudiger en la banda era esperpentico.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Asensio va a pedir una renovación al alza, que si no se va, y quiere que le aseguren que va a jugar todos los partidos, si no se enfada.



Como vaya con exigencias se va a tomar por culo., Que le pregunten a Gramos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Oct 2022)

No hay forma de que ningún equipo español gane en germania


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Oct 2022)

Gol del celtic. Ahora mismo el Leispig clasificado.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Oct 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Eso habla mal de 18 equipos de la Liga



De la liga en general y cuando le puedes ganar a 18 equipos de tu liga jugando al 20% en cuanto viene un equipo decente y te pilla un poco dormido te come.

Superliga yayayaya


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Como vaya con exigencias se va a tomar por culo., Que le pregunten a Gramos.



Por Asensio no hay que volverse loco,si pone de su parte para quedarse bien pero si se va no pasa nada,jugadores de su nivel hay muchos.

Que siempre está el temor de que vaya al barca y se salga allí claro...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Oct 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> De la liga en general y cuando le puedes ganar a 18 equipos de tu liga jugando al 20% en cuanto viene un equipo decente y te pilla un poco dormido te come.
> 
> Superliga yayayaya



Que le pregunten al far$a.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por Asensio no hay que volverse loco,si pone de su parte para quedarse bien pero si se va no pasa nada,jugadores de su nivel hay muchos.
> 
> Que siempre está el temor de que vaya al barca y se salga allí claro...



Lo que haga luego a nosotros nos la suda. Se le ofrece una renovación coherente sin volverse locos y si se pone chulito se le abre la puerta.


----------



## Visilleras (25 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No hay forma de que ningún equipo español gane en germania



Será que nuestros políticos llegaron a un acuerdo por aquello de la deuda


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (25 Oct 2022)

Bien rodrygo


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

Hoy encima el peseyé está killer


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

Bastante mejor el Madrid ahora pero no es suficiente,es que si en una pájara te comes dos goles ya es una losa muy pesada...


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hoy encima el peseyé está killer



Golazo de los garrofos


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

Que empanada vinicius, que empanada...


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

Rutdiger is down...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Que le pregunten al far$a.



El barça a base de palancas se ha hecho una plantilla de la hostia.

Araújo y Koundé son mejores que Limitao y Alaba.

Y Lewandoski está al nivel de Benzemá.

Que el año que viene van a tener que sacar otro lote de hígados al mercado es otra cosa.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Oct 2022)

El Nkunku ese cuánto cuesta?


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

No sé que tiene de especial Araújo


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

Gooooool de vini, ya llueve menos


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bastante mejor el Madrid ahora pero no es suficiente,es que si en una pájara te comes dos goles ya es una losa muy pesada...



De toda la puta vida el Madrid juega cuando le da la gana y cuando no, no. Entre las bajas y la declaración de intenciones que ha hecho el abuelo con la alineación, todo el mundo ha entendido que hoy toca descansar.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

Esto me pasa por hablar mal de Asensio 


Que cabron es el karma


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

A desandar el camino...


----------



## 11kjuan (25 Oct 2022)

Típico partido para perder. Despiertenme a partir de Marzo que voy a invernar


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

Golazo del feo...


----------



## Visilleras (25 Oct 2022)

Bieeen Vinicius coñooo!!!!

(Se la ha encontrado, pero vale)


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esto me pasa por hablar mal de Asensio
> 
> 
> Que cabron es el karma



NO PARES


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (25 Oct 2022)

Bien joder!!! Ya tienen el miedo en el cuerpo


----------



## el ruinas II (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que empanada vinicius, que empanada...



in your face


----------



## artemis (25 Oct 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues cuando quieras jugar me dices yo estoy con la campaña



Cuántas horas dura la campaña? En qué modo lo has pasado? En modo manco?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Oct 2022)

Un gran gol de vinicius, el Madrid pues lo de siempre, luego rociara en los últimos cinco minutos y dirán que a sido suerte.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Oct 2022)

*vaya jugadón y golazo de Asensio* haciendo rebotar el balón en la cabeza, hueca, de Vinicius... ⚽‍


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Cuántas horas dura la campaña? En qué modo lo has pasado? En modo manco?



Pregvntando por la dvración de la campaña de un COD, que dvran un pedo, diría que ya lo he visto todo


----------



## El Juani (25 Oct 2022)




----------



## 11kjuan (25 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Cuántas horas dura la campaña? En qué modo lo has pasado? En modo manco?



Mire le respeto por ser un veterano de burbuja, pero la verdad es que me da bastante grima.

Su Avatar, la décima liga y Copa del Rey y venir a un hilo del equipo más grande de la historia.

Por favor no haga más el ridículo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Oct 2022)

Me pregunto si el sustituto de Benzema en realidad es Vinicius y Rodrygo mejor por la izquierda. Sonará raro, pero luego los ves jugar y no parece tan mala opción.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pregvntando por la dvración de la campaña de un COD, que dvran un pedo, diría que ya lo he visto todo



Yo los compro por la campaña y al día siguiente los vendo, uno cada tres años no hace daño. 

Ahora mismo tengo algo de picor en la bolsa escrotal.


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> in your face



Pero si se ha despertado del balonazo en la cabeza...


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El que ha metido el gol se llama Gvardiol.



Peor...se llama Josko 

Josko Gvardiol


----------



## qbit (25 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Peor...se llama Josko
> 
> Josko Gvardiol



¿Peor por qué? No lo pillo.


----------



## El Juani (25 Oct 2022)




----------



## tHE dOG (25 Oct 2022)

Puto Legazpi se atreve a ponerse 2-0 le van a caer cuatro de nuestros niggas terminators.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo los compro por la campaña y al día siguiente los vendo, uno cada tres años no hace daño.
> 
> Ahora mismo tengo algo de picor en la bolsa escrotal.



Para eso mejor alquilarlo


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Mire le respeto por ser un veterano de burbuja, pero la verdad es que me da bastante grima.
> 
> Su Avatar, la décima liga y Copa del Rey y venir a un hilo del equipo más grande de la historia.
> 
> *Por favor no haga más el ridículo*



Ya es muy tarde,eso se lo tendrías que haber aconsejado hace años...


----------



## qbit (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Con quien hablas?



ApoloCreed.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Peor por qué? No lo pillo.



Josko = José 

O se parece


----------



## artemis (25 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pregvntando por la dvración de la campaña de un COD, que dvran un pedo, diría que ya lo he visto todo



Es que el amigo @JimTonic es muy manco, igual le da hasta agosto en modo campaña


----------



## artemis (25 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Mire le respeto por ser un veterano de burbuja, pero la verdad es que me da bastante grima.
> 
> Su Avatar, la décima liga y Copa del Rey y venir a un hilo del equipo más grande de la historia.
> 
> Por favor no haga más el ridículo



Tengo que actualizar porque son 11 ligas, la última en parte a Limitao y sus manos


----------



## qbit (25 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ApoloCreed.



¿Quién ha ignorado a quién? @Edge2


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Quién ha ignorado a quién? @Edge2



Yo no tengo a naide en ignorados...


----------



## qbit (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo no tengo a naide en ignorados...



Será que no sales mucho de estos hilos de fútbol, porque hay cada indeseable ahí afuera...


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Quién ha ignorado a quién? @Edge2



Juraría que yo a él,normalmente no ignoro a nadie,supongo que tendria tonto aquel día...

O igual al revés,no se


----------



## qbit (25 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Juraría que yo a él,normalmente no ignoro a nadie,supongo que tendria tonto aquel día...
> 
> O igual al revés,no se



Me ha dicho que no tiene a nadie ignorado.


----------



## _Suso_ (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo no tengo a naide en ignorados...


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

Los alemanes tienen la clasificacion en sus manos, vamos a ver una buena segunda parte...


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Me ha dicho que no tiene a nadie ignorado.



Pues seré yo entonces,dile que si llora y suplica perdon le designoro  

Ya que estamos,que alguien le diga a ccc que me designore,no puedo leer sus chorradas...


----------



## qbit (25 Oct 2022)

Se llama ENVIDIA y FRUSTRACIÓN:









Remueve conciencias en la red: la diferencia cuando gana el Madrid o el Barça en Europa


Este streamer argentino analizó la diferencia de analísis que hay cuando ganan los blancos a cuando ganan los azulgranas.




as.com


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Me ha dicho que no tiene a nadie ignorado.





_Suso_ dijo:


>



@artemis tambien me tiene en el ignore, no lo entiendo...


----------



## qbit (25 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues seré yo entonces,dile que si llora y suplica perdon le designoro



No le voy a decir nada, y menos eso. Eso es cosa tuya.


----------



## qbit (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> @artemis tambien me tiene en el ignore, no lo entiendo...



Porque te considera mal atlético.

A mí me tienen ignorado Sir Connor y Manero.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> @artemis tambien me tiene en el ignore, no lo entiendo...



Ya está,me siento como un emperador romano mostrando mi infinita magnanimidad


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

VAMOS LEIPZIG


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Porque te considera mal atlético.
> 
> A mí me tienen ignorado Sir Connor y Manero.



@Sir Connor tambien a mi por cierto...


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> VAMOS LEIPZIG



Hostia,ya recuerdo por qué lo del ignore...


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

Calienta Hazard


----------



## tHE dOG (25 Oct 2022)

El Enkunku ese que decían que interesaba al Madrid corre ortopédicamente como el típico africano paquetazo de antes cuando los negros eran malísimos y solo sabían correr descalzos como persiguiendo gacelas. Viéndole correr me atrevo a apostar que nunca lo fichará al Madrid.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

Otro gol de los garrofos para volver a acortar, 4-2


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> @Sir Connor tambien a mi por cierto...



puedes invocar a un ignorado o que te ignora?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Calienta Hazard



Miedo me da


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> El Enkunku ese que decían que interesaba al Madrid corre ortopédicamente como el típico africano paquetazo de antes cuando los negros eran malísimos y solo sabían correr descalzos como persiguiendo gacelas. Viéndole correr me atrevo a apostar que nunca lo fichará al Madrid.



a ese lo tenía en el mazo @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> puedes invocar a un ignorado o que te ignora?



Le sale la notificacion pero no puede acceder al enlace...


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

Penal para el shitty

Y la para


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

nkunku 60 millones @ravenare @Lemavos @Sir Connor


----------



## tHE dOG (25 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> a ese lo tenía en el mazo @Obiwanchernobil



Que mazo?


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> nkunku 60 millones @ravenare @Lemavos @Sir Connor



El soci es la última palanca


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Que mazo?



en su mazo de cromos de mamadous. los tiene casi todos


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El soci es la última palanca



Siempre les quedará Qatar...


----------



## tHE dOG (25 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> en su mazo de cromos de mamadous. los tiene casi todos



No estoy al tanto de esa movida no sé quien es ese forero ni su mazo de mamadous.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> No estoy al tanto de esa movida no sé quien es ese forero ni su mazo de mamadous.



Nkunku es uno de los muchos jugadores negros que cito como un fichaje interesante el susodicho forero ...

Junto con Masana y Fofana


----------



## barullo (25 Oct 2022)

Valverde y Modric ¿ya se han borrado para el mundial o les toca velar esta noche al padre prior en el hospi?


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

<Lo de los laterales derechos del Madrid es digno de estudio.


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

@the


barullo dijo:


> Valverde y Modric ¿ya se han borrado para el mundial o les toca velar esta noche al padre prior en el hospi?



Modric es su ultimo mundial...


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

Rodrigo is down


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Nkunku es uno de los muchos jugadores negros que cito como un fichaje interesante el susodicho forero ...
> 
> Junto con Masana y Fofana



y mokoko y nondongo


----------



## barullo (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> @the
> 
> Modric es su ultimo mundial...



Que lo disfrute holles


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

Tiene mal aspecto esto,ellos están corriendo mucho y nosotros no tanto,tienen más hambre básicamente...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Oct 2022)

en serio... Vinicius no está para jugar ni en 2ª división


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (25 Oct 2022)

Comienzo a impacientarme...


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

sexto del psg


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

Les están castigando com nvnca a los garrofos


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Comienzo a impacientarme...



Con lo que acaba de pasar es mejor irse a la cama...


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

El arbitro es amiguete...


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

Ni media le conceden a Vinicius...


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

Vinicios se ha hecho 40 metros pa ná


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Vinicios se ha hecho 40 metros pa ná



Han ido tres a por el,que iba solo...así no se puede,es fundirse para nada


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

Por sierto, menudo piscinazo del feo...


----------



## Th89 (25 Oct 2022)

El día que Vinicius pierda la velocidad, que es lo único top que tiene, será un paquete de cuidado.


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

Bueno entra hazard por kross


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (25 Oct 2022)

Sale Hazard, alea jacta est


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> El día que Vinicius pierda la velocidad, que es lo único top que tiene, será un *brsileño *de cuidado.



Ficsed


----------



## Roedr (25 Oct 2022)

¿Cómo quedamos en el grupo si palmamos?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Oct 2022)

El 4 suyo, el central que no es Gvardiola, está haciendo un partidazo.


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

jajajaja el vinicius, y se rie...


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

Pues Hazard ha estado MUY bien ahí...


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

Esta volviendo a la senda de fallar goles, vaya tela.


----------



## fachacine (25 Oct 2022)

Hoy me cago en Vini


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Cómo quedamos en el grupo si palmamos?



Habria q ganar al celtic pa ser primero de grupo


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> El día que Vinicius pierda la velocidad, que es lo único top que tiene, será un paquete de cuidado.



A mi nunca me ha gustado


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

Ahora sí que no se salvan...


----------



## _Suso_ (25 Oct 2022)

Que desastre, la verdad que no me lo esperaba


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

Se acabo el 3-1 pa los alemanes


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

Menuda potencia la del nigga alemán...se acabó 

Y que mal Militao en el marcaje


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)




----------



## Th89 (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> A mi nunca me ha gustado



No parece brasileño, si me dices que es del Congo me lo creo. No tiene ni un atisbo de magia.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (25 Oct 2022)

Ufff


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Oct 2022)

Baño del Leipzig, el Madrid juega a nada desde que se fue Solari.

Ahora que vengan los cuñaos piperos a insultarme, pero es así.

Ni puta idea tenéis.


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

Cuando se sale mal, se termina mal. En defensa hoy quitas a Militao y el resto se puede ir a tomar por culo, incluido el centro del campo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 Oct 2022)

pues nada. campana y se acabo


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Cómo quedamos en el grupo si palmamos?



Ganarle al todopoderoso Celtic = 1º


----------



## Th89 (25 Oct 2022)

El cojo este siempre nos marca


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Baño del Leipzig, el Madrid juega a nada desde que se fue Solari.
> 
> Ahora que vengan los cuñaos piperos a insultarme, pero es así.
> 
> Ni puta idea tenéis.



Los multicuentas sois de un cansino, vaya cachos de mierda que sois, vete a la calle y pide atención, que no te hace caso ni el gato.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (25 Oct 2022)

En qué coño estaba pensando Limitao?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (25 Oct 2022)

Ya apagué la tele. Ya valió la broma por hoy


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Oct 2022)

puta vergüenza de defensa


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> En qué coño estaba pensando Limitao?



Mas bien chumino,qu e estaba fundio y ni ha ido al tio ni al corte del pase.


----------



## Visilleras (25 Oct 2022)

No me jodas


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Los multicuentas sois de un cansino, vaya cachos de mierda que sois, vete a la calle y pide atención, que no te hace caso ni el gato.



Primer cuñao pipero, magufo y subnormal además.


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Que pensabas q el madrid iba a ganar todos los partidos de la champions ? pa ser campeon hay q perder alguno


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Mas bien chumino,qu e estaba fundio y ni ha ido al tio ni al corte del pase.



En Europa si no te lo tomas en serio desde el principio pasan estas cosas, luego vas remolque.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> No parece brasileño, si me dices que es del Congo me lo creo. No tiene ni un atisbo de magia.



Sabe hacer algunos trucos,entrenados,pero a mí no me da esa sensación de tener siempre las cosas bajo control...

Aunque el físico y la velocidad que tiene le hacen un jugador de élite aún así

Neymar por ejemplo si parece un prodigio técnico natural,es algo que se nota...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (25 Oct 2022)

Hamijos iba a preguntar qué pasa pero veobque panzard y ausencio estan en la alineacion ya no hace falta


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

En el 85' Borussia - Shitty sigue a cero


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que pensabas q el madrid iba a ganar todos los partidos de la champions ? pa ser campeon hay q perder alguno



Y mañana el barsa con el bayern....


----------



## Chichimango (25 Oct 2022)

Bueno, estábamos un poco crecidos, yo el primero. Esto puede venir bien para poner los pies en la tierra. Es una derrota sin excesiva trascendencia y teníamos bajas gordas (Benzema, Modric, Valverde... casi nada).

Por decir algo, vamos.


----------



## 11kjuan (25 Oct 2022)

Mientras que no gane el Shartak todo perfecto.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que pensabas q el madrid iba a ganar todos los partidos de la champions ? pa ser campeon hay q perder alguno



Poca broma, que llevaban sin perder un partido ofisiá desde Mayo


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy dani olmo


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Bueno, estábamos un poco crecidos, yo el primero. Esto puede venir bien para poner los pies en la tierra. Es una derrota sin excesiva trascendencia y teníamos bajas gordas (Benzema, Modric, Valverde... casi nada).
> 
> Por decir algo, vamos.



Ellos han ganado porque han puesto el doble de intensidad,como si Benzema hubiera cambiado algo...


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy dani olmo



De eso vive la selección española, de los uy casi


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y mañana el barsa con el bayern....



Y el atletico contra el equipo de la aspirina


----------



## Chispeante (25 Oct 2022)

Todos los años hay varios partidos-esperpento. El de esta temporada ya estaba tardando...


----------



## Chichimango (25 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ellos han ganado porque han puesto el doble de intensidad,como si Benzema hubiera cambiado algo...



Lo tuyo con Benzema es de aurora boreal, macho, háztelo mirar que te va a salir una úlcera.


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

Y el psg 7-2 contra el maccabi


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy dani olmo



Este es bueno ... poco va a estar en Alemania.

Vaya baño ... ha sido una merienda de blancos, o lo que sea.




xilebo dijo:


> Y el psg 7-2 contra el maccabi



El PSG dando el callo contra un equipazo, como siempre ...


----------



## pepetemete (25 Oct 2022)

Bueno, en algún momento había que perder


----------



## PalPueblo (25 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Todos los años hay varios partidos-esperpento. El de esta temporada ya estaba tardando...



Yo creo que hay que cuadrar en las casas de apuestas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Lo tuyo con Benzema es de aurora boreal, macho, háztelo mirar que te va a salir una úlcera.



Es que le citas como si fuera la causa de la derrota,solo por el nombre,como si se perdiera por eso,eres tú quien debería hacérselo mirar...

Cuando se ha ganado si el era porque no estaba entonces?

De hecho se podría haber empatado perfectamente si Vinicius empuja bien la que ha tenido


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

Penalty pa el madrid


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

Rodrigo regateando, algo bueno, ya tarde.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (25 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Todos los años hay varios partidos-esperpento. El de esta temporada ya estaba tardando...



Joder, si empatar con el shatkar Donetsk que juega con el equipo sub 19 y en Polonia no te parece esperpento...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Oct 2022)

Bueno, una derrota para que no nos flipemos mucho. Lo importante es ganar los de liga.


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

Joder el nkunku... No se ha visto...


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

Ojoooooooooo nuevo descuento


----------



## 11kjuan (25 Oct 2022)

Si joderrrr VAMOS.


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

Lástima el fichaje de Hazard, cada día me parece mas bueno el de Spasic.


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ojoooooooooo nuevo descuento



10 segundos


----------



## Suprimo (25 Oct 2022)

Gran árbirto


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

QUE les sirva para lo que queda en liga y el partido del Celtic.


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2022)

Se ha quedado una noche estupenda...


----------



## Roedr (25 Oct 2022)

A ver si me entero de como queda la clasificación.


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

Que putada, el SEvilla a la Europa League, con lo simpáticos que son.


----------



## Chichimango (25 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es que le citas como si fuera la causa de la derrota,solo por el nombre,como si se perdiera por eso,eres tú quien debería hacérselo mirar...
> 
> Cuando se ha ganado si el era porque no estaba entonces?



Si el Balón de Oro no es una baja importante en un equipo, ¿quién coño lo es?

No nos hagas pagar a todos tu malsana obsesión con Benzema y si quieres te desahogas mañana con tu querido Lewandowski, ahí podrás disfrutar a placer.


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A ver si me entero de como queda la clasificación.



Le sacan un punto al Leipzig, atienen que ganar para ser primeros.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Oct 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Si el Balón de Oro no es una baja importante en un equipo, ¿quién coño lo es?
> 
> No nos hagas pagar a todos tu malsana obsesión con Benzema y si quieres te desahogas mañana con tu querido Lewandowski, ahí podrás disfrutar a placer.



Lewandowski es mejor que el,es innegable

Valverde no es balón de oro y esa si que es una baja sensible,la del otro realmente ni fu ni fa


----------



## 11kjuan (25 Oct 2022)

El Madrid clasificado.a Octavos, da igual si primero o segundo.

Y mañana el Barca y el Atlético eliminados


----------



## pepetemete (25 Oct 2022)

No entiendo por qué se tapan la boca los jugadores, como si fuese tan importante lo que se están diciendo...
Yo, después de los audios de Florentino lo que hablen estos me parece absolutamente IRRELEVANTE


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Se ha quedado una noche estupenda...



Se ha perdido mas de un min entre q pito el penalty y se tiro, si añade mas, empata el madrid


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Si el Balón de Oro no es una baja importante en un equipo, ¿quién coño lo es?
> 
> No nos hagas pagar a todos tu malsana obsesión con Benzema y si quieres te desahogas mañana con tu querido Lewandowski, ahí podrás disfrutar a placer.



NO se a quién le habla, pero el ignore es tu amigo, los polacos y colchoneros que vienen a dar por culo que se vayan a su europa league, yo desde luego no voy a aguantar sus idioteces.


----------



## Fiodor (25 Oct 2022)

Si había que perder un partido, hoy era el día... Pero se han notado demasiado las bajas, lo que no es buena señal. Luego se critica que Ancelotti no haga rotaciones, pero la realidad de los no habituales es la de esta noche... Aunque no se les puede echar toda la culpa a ellos, hoy ha tenido una noche nefasta hasta Kroos...


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> El Madrid clasificado.a Octavos, da igual si primero o segundo.
> 
> Y mañana el Barca y el Atlético eliminados



PUes es una pena si caen los dos, parecen tan buenos chicos,  , además tienen dos entrenadores muy simpáticos.


----------



## MC33 (25 Oct 2022)

Estará contento Asensio con haber jugado el partido entero 

puto instagramer


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A ver si me entero de como queda la clasificación.



Asi


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Oct 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Si había que perder un partido, hoy era el día... Pero se han notado demasiado las bajas, lo que no es buena señal. Luego se critica que Ancelotti no haga rotaciones, pero la realidad de los no habituales es la de esta noche... Aunque no se les puede echar toda la culpa a ellos, hoy ha tenido una noche nefasta hasta Kroos...



Cierto, le he visto fallar pases desde hace tiempo, lo que se pone también de manifiesto que el nivel físico en Europa no es el de muchos equipos de la liga.


----------



## Forenski (25 Oct 2022)

Tres minutos de descuento. Penalti a favor del Madrid, minuto 92. Gol del Madrid tras protestas alemanas. El árbitro no deja ni sacar de centro. Esto es lo que nos espera en Europa con la mafia de la UEFA.


----------



## HDR (25 Oct 2022)

Antes o después había que perder algún partido


----------



## pepetemete (25 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Tres minutos de descuento. Penalti a favor del Madrid, minuto 92. Gol del Madrid tras protestas alemanas. El árbitro no deja ni sacar de centro. Esto es lo que nos espera en Europa con la mafia de la UEFA.



Parece que mañana las palancas se van a doblar y hay que buscar excusas


----------



## Forenski (25 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y mañana el barsa con el bayern....



No. Manaña el Inter con el Victoria Pilzen. El partido del Barsa es intrascendente.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Oct 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Será que nuestros políticos llegaron a un acuerdo por aquello de la deuda



pues lo mismo no somos capaces de ganar a equipos de media tabla de la bundesliga,en alemania,,no importa el equipo que sea


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Oct 2022)

Este es el verdadero nivel del RM que ha diseñado FloPer:

Defensa de CHISTE.

Centro de campo de cachondeo sin Modric.

Delantera de risa con el inválido mental de Vinicius.

*Courtois *en modo tragabolas
*L.Vázquez* es un puntual buen recambio, nada más
*Militao *vuelve a ser Malitao
*Rüdiger *es una castaña
*Alaba *es una castaña
*Nacho *anduvo perdido
*Tchouameni *es un PETARDO. Ni 100 de él hacen 1/2 de Casemiro
*Camavinga *es tan vistoso como irrelevante
*Kroos *hoy mal
*Asensio *hace 3 Tª que debió irse
*Rodrygo *es el típico delantero habilidoso a la par que soso y prescindible
*Vinicius *es un cáncer y un insulto: Salvo el balón que le rebota en la cabeza y va a gol HA JODIDO TODAS LAS JUGADAS EN LAS QUE HA INTERVENIDO
*Hazard*: 120M EUR. FloPer dimisión.


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

*El Madrid se toma el día libre*

El equipo de Ancelotti suma su primera derrota del curso en Leipzig tras tirar el primer tiempo. Vinicius fue su único argumento ofensivo. Deberá ganar al Celtic para asegurarse la primera plaza.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> No. Manaña el Inter con el Victoria Pilzen. El partido del Barsa es intrascendente.



Si el Inter gana, a dios le ruego que así sea: 
- el FCB estaría matemáticamente eliminado y no se jugaría nada
- el Bayern se jugaría el 1er puesto y debería salir a ganar en el Spotify Camp


----------



## Forenski (25 Oct 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Parece que mañana las palancas se van a doblar y hay que buscar excusas



Mañana el Inter va a sacar la palanca buena. Esa palanca que manda al Barsa a tomar por culo perdiendo un montón de millones y haciendo que los que pusieron pasta para las palancas pidan la ejecución de avales.


----------



## Roedr (25 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Le sacan un punto al Leipzig, atienen que ganar para ser primeros.



Vamos, que vamos a tener agobios en la siguiente jornada.


----------



## Roedr (25 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Este es el verdadero nivel del RM que ha diseñado FloPer:
> 
> Defensa de CHISTE.
> 
> ...



Has tardado varios posts en pedir la dimisión de Floren. Estás perdiendo reflejos.


----------



## sinosuke (25 Oct 2022)

No entiendo el "experimento" que hizo en Ancelotti en la primera parte. Por momentos los únicos en su sitio eran Courtois y Lucas Vázquez.

Tchouameni horrible.

Marco Asensio ha quedado retratado por enésima vez....jugando con dejadez y falta de nervio y siempre haciendo lo mismo: bajando ofreciendose para recibir balón, lo recibe, da una vuelta sobre sí mismo, avanza dos metros... y devuelve el balón al pasador.....y se larga, desaparece poniéndose fuera de pase....



.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (25 Oct 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> No entiendo el "experimento" que hizo en Ancelotti en la primera parte. Por momentos los únicos en su sitio eran Courtois y Lucas Vázquez.
> 
> Tchouameni horrible.
> 
> Marco Asensio ha quedado retratado por enésima vez....jugando con dejadez y falta de nervio y siempre haciendo lo mismo: bajando ofreciendose para recibir balón, lo recibe, da una vuelta sobre sí mismo, avanza dos metros... y devuelve el balón al pasador.....y se larga, desaparece poniéndose fuera de pase.....




haciendo ausencio eso mismo que dices , hoy al menos ha dado 2 o 3 pases buenos , incluido uno de gol que vinicius no mete porque debe tener ya la cabeza en el mundial

adelghazard como si sale uno de los medicos a jugar

¿ha hecho de nuevo experimentos el viejo mascachicles? ¿este es subnormal o que le pasa? o sea que cada vez que faltan algunos titulares el tio se le ocurre hacer sus experimentos que por supuesto siempre le explotan en la cara : vease el 0-4 en el bernabeu con aquel otro experimento que hizo

kroos hoy mal. alaba peor , que ya es decir.

carvajal mal.

lucas vazquez entró en juego pero naa... regular mal en general

tchouameni fuera de posicion , militao en alguna ocasion aparecia por banda izquierda!! ¿mas experimentos del viejo?

en fin , aunque con 3 o 4 bajas titulares , pero no puede ser excusa : el equipo ha estado de paseo hoy sabiendo que el ultimo partido contra el celtic le vale con ganar en casa para ser primeros de grupo ,

y el shaktar en su casa si gana al leipzig pasan, si no no


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Oct 2022)

Si hay un partido que se puede perder, era este.

No lloremos tanto.


----------



## sintripulacion (25 Oct 2022)

Los diarios antimadridistas Marca y As clamaban por la titularidad de Asensio criticando, como siempre, de soslayo a entrenador y a la directiva.
Todavía no se han dignado en alabar ni una vez al entrenador ni valorar sus logros esta temporada ni mucho menos se les ocurre alabar el juego colectivo, ni por supuesto dijeron ni mú de la entrada criminal a Valverde que le podía haber costado una grave lesión y poner en riesgo su carrera.
Pues, ahí han tenido a Asensio de titular, que es lo que le echaban en cara a Anceloti, y primera derrota del Madrid.
Ya se pueden ir a la cama contentos.
Menudos mierdas están hechos.
El que se piense que semejantes vendehumos, farsantes y tuercelíneas son madridistas es que no se entera de la misa ni la mitad.


----------



## seven up (25 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y el psg 7-2 contra el maccabi



Se nota que los jefes cataries han pagado prima según goleada a los israelíes. Neymar, Messi y Mbappé se acostarán esta noche un poco más ricos de lo que eran al levantarse.


----------



## seven up (25 Oct 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Los diarios antimadridistas Marca y As clamaban por la titularidad de Asensio criticando, como siempre, de soslayo a entrenador y a la directiva.
> Todavía no se han dignado en alabar ni una vez al entrenador ni valorar sus logros esta temporada ni mucho menos se les ocurre alabar el juego colectivo, ni por supuesto dijeron ni mú de la entrada criminal a Valverde que le podía haber costado una grave lesión y poner en riesgo su carrera.
> Pues, ahí han tenido a Asensio de titular, que es lo que le echaban en cara a Anceloti, y primera derrota del Madrid.
> Ya se pueden ir a la cama contentos.
> ...



Ausencio da para lo que lleva dando desde que llegó al Real Madrid, de suplente apañadito para las segundas partes. Cualquier otro intento de titularidad o protagonismo con Zidane, Lopetegui, Solari o Anceloti ha acabado casi siempre en fracaso. Otros no dan ni para suplente como es el caso de Hazard.


----------



## tHE dOG (25 Oct 2022)

Era un partido para ver a los suplentes y han decepcionado.

Camavinga empieza a preocupar.

Tchouameni también.

Asensio no porque está confirmado como inútil total, y Lucas no soporto verle en el Madrid. 

Júdiga también parece suplente crónico.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si hay un partido que se puede perder, era este.
> 
> No lloremos tanto.



no ha forma de ganar en alemania, contra equipos de media tabla de la bundesliga


----------



## fachacine (25 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Puto Legazpi se atreve a ponerse 2-0 le van a caer cuatro de nuestros niggas terminators.



Tú qué coño haces en mi hilo del Real Madrid, payaso, follaotanista, chupador de pollas ucras, me cago en tu puta madre y en todos tus muertos


----------



## filets (25 Oct 2022)

Gracias a DIOS por el gol de Rudiger en el ultimo segundo contra el Shaktar
Si no ahora estariamos con los güevos de corbata

Hazard en su linea


----------



## sintripulacion (25 Oct 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Ausencio da para lo que lleva dando desde que llegó al Real Madrid, de suplente apañadito para las segundas partes. Cualquier otro intento de titularidad o protagonismo con Zidane, Lopetegui, Solari o Anceloti ha acabado casi siempre en fracaso. Otros no dan ni para suplente como es el caso de Hazard.



Lo que es INTOLERABLE es que los periódicos y medios "teóricamente" madridistas, y que en realidad son unos farsantes antimadridistas camuflados, le metan cizaña al entrenador exigiendo la titularidad de Asensio y echándole en cara que no le ponga como tal.
A un madridista de verdad ese mal trato al entrenador ni se le pasa por la cabeza, máxime cuando éste está demostrando sobradamente que es capaz de practicar un buen juego colectivo y de obtener grandes resultados, como atestiguan los 4 títulos ganados hasta ahora en 2.022 y que haya estado 17-18 partidos invicto.
Además de que la intención de esta GENTUZA CAMUFLADA DE MADRIDISTA no es otra que sembrar cizaña, tensión y mal rollo en el vestuario, crearle problemas al entrenador donde no los hay, intentar echarle a la afición encima, porque en el fondo les jode que el Madrid juegue bien y gane, prueba de ello es el nulo reconocimiento que dan a su juego colectivo.
Pero es que además, causa vergüenza ajena que estos panfletuchos de mierda exijan la titularidad de Ausencio en la actual plantilla porque tanto Vinicius, Benzema, Rodrigo o Valverde están a años luz de calidad de éste y son infinitamente más determinantes y regulares en su juego.
A ver, perrolistos de mierda, ¿sentamos a alguno de ellos en el banquillo para que salga vuestro Ausencio de titular o es que vamos a jugar con cinco delanteros??
¿Acaso sabéis lo que es un equipo equilibrado??.
En fin, que como se ha dicho, Ausensio en el Madrid es un buen suplente de los mencionados, pero nada más.
Y o asume su rol como tal o ya se puede ir buscando equipo.
Y la prensa que se coma un mojón porque cada vez engañan a menos gente.


----------



## fachacine (25 Oct 2022)

A mí lo que me preocupa del partido de hoy es que no puede ser que echemos tanto de menos a 2 tíos de 35 años como Modric y el gato


----------



## loquehayqueoir (25 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Gracias a DIOS por el gol de Rudiger en el ultimo segundo contra el Shaktar
> Si no ahora estariamos con los güevos de corbata
> 
> Hazard en su linea



Bueno, no exageremos, nos queda un partido contra el Celtic en el Bernabéu y son malísimos.


----------



## IVNP71 (25 Oct 2022)

Bueno, después del batacazo de hoy pasamos página y nos centramos ya en el próximo partido contra el Girona en el Bernabéu del domingo.
A veces viene bien que ocurran estas derrotas para así concienciarse que hay que estar bien concentrados en todos los partidos para ganarlos.Mejor ahora que no luego.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Chispeante (25 Oct 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Joder, si empatar con el shatkar Donetsk que juega con el equipo sub 19 y en Polonia no te parece esperpento...



La Juventus está como está, el Atlético y el Barcelona para que hablar, el todopoderoso Bayern no es líder ni su patio particular que es la Bundesliga, el deslumbrante City (de su vecino ni hablamos) va segundo tras el Arsenal, el PSG tampoco ha sido capaz de ganar todos sus partidos y otros históricos como Liverpool o Milán han vivido momentos mejores, ya sea en sus ligas o en Europa. No hay, en el fútbol moderno, ningún equipo que se enseñoree por Europa y por su casa como si fueran los hunos de Atila o los Mongoles de Gengis Kan.

El Madrid ha tenido temporadas vergonzosas, partidos de juzgado de guardia y despatarres tremendos, en los que ha salvado el curso ganando la Orejona. Hasta ahora, estaban teniendo actuaciones bastante correctas y aseadas, pero ya ha tenido otros partidos en los que podía haber caído sin honores. Con estos accidentes, y más con las bajas que había, hay que contar. La grandeza del Madrid es que es un equipo muy poco funcionarial, que tiene sus días y sus apagones, pero que suele cumplir cuando toca.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Oct 2022)

A todo esto, no me habia dado cuenta hasta hoy que el calendario en la fase de grupos se habia cambiado


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> No entiendo el "experimento" que hizo en Ancelotti en la primera parte. Por momentos los únicos en su sitio eran Courtois y Lucas Vázquez.
> 
> Tchouameni horrible.
> 
> Marco Asensio ha quedado retratado por enésima vez....jugando con dejadez y falta de nervio y siempre haciendo lo mismo: bajando ofreciendose para recibir balón, lo recibe, da una vuelta sobre sí mismo, avanza dos metros... y devuelve el balón al pasador.....y se larga, desaparece poniéndose fuera de pase....



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Tchouameni es un PETARDO de PM. Malo como pedo de diablo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bueno, no exageremos, nos queda un partido contra el Celtic en el Bernabéu y son malísimos.



El Celtic va a marcar en el Bernabéu sí o sí. Ya en la ida nos perdonaron la vida en la 1ª parte un par de veces.


----------



## DRIDMA (26 Oct 2022)

A ver si mañana nos llevamos un par de alegrías.


----------



## Roedr (26 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> A ver si mañana nos llevamos un par de alegrías.



Mou es el jefazo. Aparte de su peculiar personalidad de líder, yo no he conocido en mi vida un entrenador más inteligente que Mou.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> A ver si mañana nos llevamos un par de alegrías.



Yo no se vosotros, pero a mi esta jornada lo que me interesa es el partido del inter....

Por otro lado, no me extrañaria que el psg quede segundo en su grupo, ojito...


----------



## Agente Coulson (26 Oct 2022)

El rival ha estado espectacular. Todo el partido presionando, recuperando el balón y saliendo rápido. Esa es la principal causa de haber perdido: Nos hemos enfrentado a un rival que ayer hizo un partido espectacular.

Respecto al Madrid, que es lo que nos interesa, lo que queda claro es:

1) Que Camavinga no es volante, Lucas no es defensa, Asensio no es extremo, Rodrygo no es delantero centro... Lo que ya sabíamos.

2) Que Benzema y Modric juegan y hacen jugar y mejoran claramente a los demás. Y que sin ellos en cuanto nos presionan no tenemos capacidad para salir de esa presión.

3) Que es urgente traer jugadores de perfiles idénticos a Benzema y a Modric. O habrá que cambiar la forma de jugar.

4) Que Camavinga y Tchouameni no pueden jugar juntos (al menos en este esquema) Y que vender a Odegaard fue un error.

Está claro que no se puede ganar la Champions cada año. Pero hay que dar una buena imagen y si se cae hacerlo con dignidad. Y con el equipo de ayer no puede conseguirse ni eso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> No estoy al tanto de esa movida no sé quien es ese forero ni su mazo de mamadous.



Hola, me presento, me llamo @Obiwanchernobil y soy forero revelación, además de tener unos cuantos records en burbuja, entre mis ocupaciones está la de ojeador de talentos en el mercado magrebí, africano y japonés, posiblemente hayas oído hablar en este hilo antes que nadie de jóvenes talentos, a continuación le dejo un listado de potenciales estrellas, que se unen a las ya descubiertas massana, fofana y nkuku.


Oñeku-camerun

Rachid al kelaui-Magrebi

Fukuoka-Japon


Ramses manajh- Bangladesh 


Hideko matshusita- Japón 

Mamadou bassana junior- nigeria 

Manite kensa (alias "african skills" )- Lagos


----------



## Silluzollope (26 Oct 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> El rival ha estado espectacular. Todo el partido presionando, recuperando el balón y saliendo rápido. Esa es la principal causa de haber perdido: Nos hemos enfrentado a un rival que ayer hizo un partido espectacular.
> 
> Respecto al Madrid, que es lo que nos interesa, lo que queda claro es:
> 
> ...



¿Aún estamos con Odegaard?. Otro pecho frío como Asensio que se pensaba que iba a jugar porque es el mejor en su país. No tiene nivel para ser titular en el Madrid.


----------



## feps (26 Oct 2022)

Sin intensidad, sin empuje, te puede ganar cualquier equipo de tercera. Eso es lo que sucedió ayer. No sirve para sacar grandes conclusiones.

Respecto a Asensio, yo sólo le renovaría a la baja. Es un jugador úti,l pero mucho menos eficaz de lo que dicen sus palmeros y no da la talla para ser titular en este equipo. En cualquier caso, eso ya se sabía desde hace varios años.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> El rival ha estado espectacular. Todo el partido presionando, recuperando el balón y saliendo rápido. Esa es la principal causa de haber perdido: Nos hemos enfrentado a un rival que ayer hizo un partido espectacular.
> 
> Respecto al Madrid, que es lo que nos interesa, lo que queda claro es:
> 
> ...



..es decir. Que FloPer ha destrozado la plantilla.

El RM depende de un pseudo-9 de 35 años y un centrocampista de 37 años.

El RM necesita renovar la plantilla y está arruinado por la absurda y multimillonaria reforma del estadio.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Oct 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> El rival ha estado espectacular. Todo el partido presionando, recuperando el balón y saliendo rápido. Esa es la principal causa de haber perdido: Nos hemos enfrentado a un rival que ayer hizo un partido espectacular.
> 
> Respecto al Madrid, que es lo que nos interesa, lo que queda claro es:
> 
> ...



Salvo en mo de odegaard, de acuerdo en todo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)

Ojo que estos del Inter son unos panolis de PM... *la han cagado, con todo a favor, 3 veces recientemente:*

Última jornada: Les bastaba con que el RM ganara y que ellos ganaran en casa al Shaktar... *empataron a cero y a la calle:*



Última jornada: Les bastaba con ganar en casa a un FCB ya clasificado... *palmaron y a la calle:*



Última jornada: Les bastaba que el Spurs no ganara y que ellos ganaran en casa al PSV... *empataron y a la calle:*


----------



## feps (26 Oct 2022)

Este es el hombre que está siguiendo el Madrid para sustituir a Modric, que ya tiene 37 años y va a disputar el Mundial con Croacia.








Barella llega al 'dente' a la final contra el Viktoria Plzen: "Es el oro del Inter"


Nicolò Barella (Cagliari, 7-2-1997) formó, junto a Jorginho y Verratti, el mediocampo de ensueño que guió a Italia a conquistar la Eurocopa 2020 en Wembley.




www.marca.com


----------



## The Replicant (26 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Este es el hombre que está siguiendo el Madrid para sustituir a Modric, que ya tiene 37 años y va a disputar el Mundial con Croacia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues si manda hoy al Farça a la Europa League va a ganar muchos puntos


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo no se vosotros, pero a mi esta jornada lo que me interesa es el partido del inter....
> 
> Por otro lado, no me extrañaria que el psg quede segundo en su grupo, ojito...




a mi me interesan los 2 partidos y veré los 2

primero el inter que esperemos gane al viktoria plifftchin ese , y deje a nuestra querida farsa en la uropa li , de tal manera que cuando jueguen contra el bayern ya vayan jodidos : empezando por empujalowski 

y luego el del bayern a ver si le meten otro repaso , aunque no me gustó que muller y algunos otros hayan ido a farselona de risas y vacilando : eso es exceso de confianza y siempre es fatal


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Oct 2022)

anoche vimos a courtois siendo sincero con lo que pasó : y dijo que salieron dormidos en plan jeje jiji y que no podia ocurrir mas

y luego vimos al mascachicles anceloti contradecir a courtois!!!! diciendo que na nai , que eso no era cierto

fantastico el viejo : no solo quiere tapar lo evidente : que el madrid salió de paseo , sino que encima contradice publicamente a uno de los importantes de la plantilla

bravo cagueto bravo 

esto es mas serio de lo que pudiera parecer


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (26 Oct 2022)

A Barella seguro que lo tacharon cuando se le fue la pinza con Militao el año pasado. Irán a por Bellingham que es más joven y, por qué no decirlo, más oscuro.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (26 Oct 2022)

Dicho esto, si hace una semana llegamos a perder contra el Achanta Donuts este partido no lo perdemos porque salimos concentrados.


----------



## Manero (26 Oct 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> El rival ha estado espectacular. Todo el partido presionando, recuperando el balón y saliendo rápido. Esa es la principal causa de haber perdido: Nos hemos enfrentado a un rival que ayer hizo un partido espectacular.
> 
> Respecto al Madrid, que es lo que nos interesa, lo que queda claro es:
> 
> ...



Ese equipo tan "espectacular" es el 8º de la Bundesliga, el 8º. Si los jugadores salen a dormir cualquier rival parece espectacular, y los jugadores del Madrid se han tomado esta fase previa como unas vacaciones y Carletto como un banco de pruebas. 

Sin el gol de milagro en el último segundo contra el Shakhtar y sin la ayuda árbitral en el partido del Bernabéu contra el Lepizig ahora mismo el Madrid estaría fuera. Y todo eso en el grupo de la risa donde dejarse un solo empate ya era hacer el ridículo.


----------



## Dr.Muller (26 Oct 2022)

Lo de ayer era previsible
lo que no entiendo mucho es lo de los dos laterales, Nacho me ha dejado preocupado, hacía años que no lo veía tan fallon.
lo de Lucas Vázquez no me extraña en absoluto, odriozola es mucho más lateral derecho. Eran un coladero igual que el medio campo, el pajarito es mucho pajaro ahora mismo.
ayer era partido para poblar el medio campo, no entiendo mucho a los técnicos la verdad. Cuando un equipo está descompensado pasa lo que pasa.
una vez más marco Asensio demuestra el tipo de jugador que es, sobre todo en su forma de colocarse en el campo, da igual donde lo pongas, siempre acaba en la otra punta a la hora de defender. …….fatal macho, fatal.

deberian fichar un 9 y un 1o este invierno, parece que no aprendemos.


----------



## Dr.Muller (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ese equipo tan "espectacular" es el 8º de la Bundesliga, el 8º. Si los jugadores salen a dormir cualquier rival parece espectacular, y los jugadores del Madrid se han tomado esta fase previa como unas vacaciones y Carletto como un banco de pruebas.
> 
> Sin el gol de milagro en el último segundo contra el Shakhtar y sin la ayuda árbitral en el partido del Bernabéu contra el Lepizig ahora mismo el Madrid estaría fuera. Y todo eso en el grupo de la risa donde dejarse un solo empate ya era hacer el ridículo.



Si hombre
estas tú para hablar mucho hoy eeeeh?


luego a las 11 de la noche ya nos dices algo si eso


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> El rival ha estado espectacular. Todo el partido presionando, recuperando el balón y saliendo rápido. Esa es la principal causa de haber perdido: Nos hemos enfrentado a un rival que ayer hizo un partido espectacular.
> 
> Respecto al Madrid, que es lo que nos interesa, lo que queda claro es:
> 
> ...



Ese análisis hazlo, pero cuando ganan.


----------



## Andr3ws (26 Oct 2022)

El partido de anoche fue lo que esperabamos antes de empezar la temporada, pensando en que se reservarían o no meterían la pierna pensando en el mundial. Cuando importa no lo han hecho, cuando no importa tanto, sí.
Está claro que el equipo está rindiendo impecablemente en liga, y lo de ayer, pues eso, con el equipo clasificado y a unos días del mundial... que corran ellos.
Me recordó al 0-4 del Barça del año pasado, estando a 15 puntos del BCN, el equipo no compitió ese día, quizá pensando en la empresa enorme que tenían por delante. Al Barça aquello le pareció que ellos eran muy buenos y tras ese partido, el fracaso en todas competiciones. Aún así aún lo celebran....


----------



## Agente Coulson (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ese equipo tan "espectacular" es el 8º de la Bundesliga, el 8º. Si los jugadores salen a dormir cualquier rival parece espectacular, y los jugadores del Madrid se han tomado esta fase previa como unas vacaciones y Carletto como un banco de pruebas.
> 
> Sin el gol de milagro en el último segundo contra el Shakhtar y sin la ayuda árbitral en el partido del Bernabéu contra el Lepizig ahora mismo el Madrid estaría fuera. Y todo eso en el grupo de la risa donde dejarse un solo empate ya era hacer el ridículo.



Ojalá tengas razón y sea un problema de actitud ya que eso se arregla solo, en cuanto lleguen los partidos a vida o muerte.

Yo soy mucho más pesimista. Y creo que hay jugadores que no son competitivos. Y que pueden servirte para un apaño si juegan de uno en uno. Pero si sacas el once de ayer estás muerto juegues contra quien juegues (en Champions) y con independencia de la actitud que tengan.


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## Manero (26 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Si hombre
> estas tú para hablar mucho hoy eeeeh?
> 
> 
> luego a las 11 de la noche ya nos dices algo si eso



No hará falta ni esperar a las 11h, a las 8,30h ya estará todo decidido porque el Viktoria Plzen es el peor equipo de toda la Champions de este año y tiene 0 posibilidades de puntuar. Pero en el grupo de la muerte puedes quedarte fuera si tienes un dia malo (Barça-Inter), un robo arbitral (Inter-Barça) y un dia de mala suerte+robo arbitral (Bayern-Barça).


----------



## DRIDMA (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ese equipo tan "espectacular" es el 8º de la Bundesliga, el 8º. Si los jugadores salen a dormir cualquier rival parece espectacular, y los jugadores del Madrid se han tomado esta fase previa como unas vacaciones y Carletto como un banco de pruebas.
> 
> Sin el gol de milagro en el último segundo contra el Shakhtar y sin la ayuda árbitral en el partido del Bernabéu contra el Lepizig ahora mismo el Madrid estaría fuera. Y todo eso en el grupo de la risa donde dejarse un solo empate ya era hacer el ridículo.



Pues el "espectacular" Palancalona, segundo de la Liga, segundo, está haciendo el ridi en la Champions y hoy puede consumar otro fracaso, aunque históricamente es el lugar que le corresponde.


----------



## DRIDMA (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> No hará falta ni esperar a las 11h, a las 8,30h ya estará todo decidido porque el Viktoria Plzen es el peor equipo de toda la Champions de este año y tiene 0 posibilidades de puntuar. Pero en el grupo de la muerte puedes quedarte fuera si tienes un dia malo (Barça-Inter), un robo arbitral (Inter-Barça) y un dia de mala suerte+robo arbitral (Bayern-Barça).



El Inter, al que el Madrid se ha zumbado dos años seguidos, era una banda, no??


----------



## Manero (26 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El Inter, al que el Madrid se ha zumbado dos años seguidos, era una banda, no??



No el Inter no son una banda pero Madrid y Barça son mejores que ellos. Aunque por muchas circunstancias puede pasar que el mejor no gane y se quede fuera como este año le ha pasado al Barcelona y que el Inter se clasifique. 

El año pasado también vimos muchas eliminatorias donde por detalles como los llama Carletto el peor equipo iba eliminando a equipos mejores que él hasta acabar levantando la Champions.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ese equipo tan "espectacular" es el 8º de la Bundesliga, el 8º. Si los jugadores salen a dormir cualquier rival parece espectacular, y los jugadores del Madrid se han tomado esta fase previa como unas vacaciones y Carletto como un banco de pruebas.
> 
> Sin el gol de milagro en el último segundo contra el Shakhtar y sin la ayuda árbitral en el partido del Bernabéu contra el Lepizig ahora mismo el Madrid estaría fuera. Y todo eso en el grupo de la risa donde dejarse un solo empate ya era hacer el ridículo.



El RM 2022/23 es una banda. Bastante peor que el RM 2021/22:

- FloPer ha echado a Casemiro y le ha ""reemplazado"" por el petardo de Tchouameni.
- Modric, Kroos y Benzemá son un año más viejos.
- Vinicius es peor y más fallón cada minuto, cada hora, cada partido, cada temporada. Es ya un cáncer.
- Mendy + Alaba + Rüdiger + Militao son una romería de pueblo en donde hay barra libre.
- La desidia de Asensio se incrementa cada Tª.
- Rodrygo evidencia cada partido que no vale para titular.
- Hazard: sin comentarios
- Camavinga valdría como apuesto guerrero Masai en alguna película épica pero poco más...
- Nacho, Carvajal y L.Vázquez ya están amortizados y merecen una despedida honrosa.
- FloPer no ha sido capaz, por la ruina económica a la que ha llevado al RM, de fichar a un delantero de garantías.

Es cierto que el RM se ha arrastrado por la fase de grupos.
- Salió vivo de Glasgow de milagro tras una 1ª parte desastrosa...
- El Leipzig palmó en el Bernabéu por complejos ante el campeón de Europa...
- Se ganó al Shaktar por los pelos y pidiendo la hora...
- En Varsovia se empató de forma milagrosa tras un partido de vergüenza...
- En Leipzig se perdió haciendo el ridículo...
- En el Bernabéu se jugarán el 1er puesto ante el Celtic Glasgow...

Dicho lo cual... el RM está clasificado matemática y oficialmente como resultado de los puntos acumulados en el grupo que le tocó en suerte... la misma suerte que el año pasado le enfrentó a PSG, Chelsea, City y Liverpool.

Si os pica os recomiendo: Ajo y agua.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> No el Inter no son una banda pero Madrid y Barça son mejores que ellos. Aunque por muchas circunstancias puede pasar que el mejor no gane y se quede fuera como este año le ha pasado al Barcelona y que el Inter se clasifique.
> 
> El año pasado también vimos muchas eliminatorias donde por detalles como los llama Carletto el peor equipo iba eliminando a equipos mejores que él hasta acabar levantando la Champions.



o El Inter es una puta banda de perdedores:
- Van 7º en la patética liga italiana.
- Como indico en un mensaje anterior, la ha cagado en las 3 últimas Champions League cuando se la jugaba.
- Estaban clasificados en el Spotify Camp en el minuto 89 y se dejaron empatar

o El Bayern es otra puta banda sin Lewandowski, no van ni líderes en la patraña de liga alemana.

o A dios ruego que el Plzen, líder en Rep. Checa, mantenga su paupérrimo nivel en esta Champions League, y palme esta tarde en el partido más importante en el universo futbolístico de 2022 y 2023.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> No hará falta ni esperar a las 11h, a las 8,30h ya estará todo decidido porque el Viktoria Plzen es el peor equipo de toda la Champions de este año y tiene 0 posibilidades de puntuar. Pero en el grupo de la muerte puedes quedarte fuera si tienes un dia malo (Barça-Inter), un robo arbitral (Inter-Barça) y un dia de mala suerte+robo arbitral (Bayern-Barça).



- Viktoria Plzen: es el campeón de la liga Checa. Puede ganar a este Inter de vergüenza fácilmente. *Es un partido trampa de cojones*

- _"dia malo (Barça-Inter)"_: Voy a hacer como tú. "Si Ter Stegen no llega a parar todo os habrían metido 3-6". El FCB salió vivo de puto milagro y por el gen perddedor del puto Inter

- _"robo arbitral (Inter-Barça)"_: ¡Anda ya! Al Inter se le robó un penalty claro bajo el supuesto de un fuera de juego de chiste... A Gavi y a Busquests los debieron expulsar... El gol anulado a Ansu es clamoroso y no ofrece discusión... No hay una puta imagen en la que se vea mano del defensa negro del Inter, no recuerdo el nombre, en la que reclamáis penalty... además el balón no varía su trayectoria y de hecho también el jugador del FCB parece rozar el balón con la mano


----------



## NRW_Observer (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ese equipo tan "espectacular" es el 8º de la Bundesliga, el 8º. Si los jugadores salen a dormir cualquier rival parece espectacular, y los jugadores del Madrid se han tomado esta fase previa como unas vacaciones y Carletto como un banco de pruebas.
> 
> Sin el gol de milagro en el último segundo contra el Shakhtar y sin la ayuda árbitral en el partido del Bernabéu contra el Lepizig ahora mismo el Madrid estaría fuera. Y todo eso en el grupo de la risa donde dejarse un solo empate ya era hacer el ridículo.



Tú a lo tuyo, a disfrutar las dos últimas noches de Champions de la temporada XD


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)

NRW_Observer dijo:


> Tú a lo tuyo, a disfrutar las dos últimas noches de Champions de la temporada XD



Molaría que ganara el Inter y el FCB saltara al Spotify Camp eliminado... ante un Bayern que se juega el 1er puesto ante el Inter.


----------



## Dr.Muller (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> No hará falta ni esperar a las 11h, a las 8,30h ya estará todo decidido porque el Viktoria Plzen es el peor equipo de toda la Champions de este año y tiene 0 posibilidades de puntuar. Pero en el grupo de la muerte puedes quedarte fuera si tienes un dia malo (Barça-Inter), un robo arbitral (Inter-Barça) y un dia de mala suerte+robo arbitral (Bayern-Barça).



Y luego lo del césped que ponen a cualquiera a cuidarlo, gente sin carrera, y pega la pelota unos botes que la virgen y no hay dios que la controle


----------



## Manero (26 Oct 2022)

NRW_Observer dijo:


> Tú a lo tuyo, a disfrutar las dos últimas noches de Champions de la temporada XD
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Disfrutaré luego de las eliminatorias de Europa League que este año tiene muy buena pinta con los equipazos que habrán. Podré ver eliminatorias como un Barça-Juventus o Arsenal, United, Sevilla o la Roma de Mourinho. Y mientras eso pasa vosotros estaréis jugando partidos contra el Brujas del gran Juglar.

Ya os veo a todos los del hilo pegados a la pantalla cada jueves para ver esos partidos.


----------



## artemis (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Disfrutaré luego de las eliminatorias de Europa League que este año tiene muy buena pinta con los equipazos que habrán. Podré ver eliminatorias como un Barça-Juventus o Arsenal, United, Sevilla o la Roma de Mourinho. Y mientras eso pasa vosotros estaréis jugando partidos contra el Brujas del gran Juglar.
> 
> Ya os veo a todos los del hilo pegados a la pantalla cada jueves para ver esos partidos.



Joder en serio amego... ¿por que te haces esto? no ves de lo ridículo de tus palabras???


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Disfrutaré luego de las eliminatorias de Europa League que este año tiene muy buena pinta con los equipazos que habrán. Podré ver eliminatorias como un Barça-Juventus o Arsenal, United, Sevilla o la Roma de Mourinho. Y mientras eso pasa vosotros estaréis jugando partidos contra el Brujas del gran Juglar.
> 
> Ya os veo a todos los del hilo pegados a la pantalla cada jueves para ver esos partidos.



Joder, cómo sangra la herida...

Tranquilo, que en enero Laporta activará 3 ó 4 palancas más y el año que viene ficháis a Messi, Neymar, Mbappé y Haaland.


----------



## Manero (26 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> - Vinicius es peor y más fallón cada minuto, cada hora, cada partido, cada temporada. Es ya un cáncer.



Mira que Vinicius me parece que está sobrevalorado, pero a no ser que trolees lo tuyo contra él es pura obsesión . Al menos ahora marca goles y da asistencias que hasta hace 2 años eso no pasaba, no puedes negar que mejora cada año aunque repito que no es tan bueno como la prensa y muchos madridistas lo pintan.

No creo que el Madrid tenga peor equipo que el año pasado, de momento notan el bajón de Benzemá pero lo compensan con la subida de Valverde y Rodrygo, el resto más o menos igual porque el fichaje del Chumino tampoco aporta nada especial. Pero como ya he dicho en otros mensajes los milagros no se suelen repetir así pues tal vez el karma os devuelva la suerte del año pasado con una eliminación temprana en Octavos.


----------



## Manero (26 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Joder en serio amego... ¿por que te haces esto? no ves de lo ridículo de tus palabras???



Amego, sabes tan bien como yo que si el Atleti también acaba en la Europa League como todo apunta que pasará, cuando juguéis partidos contra Arsenal, United etc... tu serás el primero en estar ahí gostando y vibrando con esos partidos.

Así pues no te hagas ahora el digno y recuerda las fiestas que montásteis cuando el Atleti ganó sus Europa Leagues.


----------



## NRW_Observer (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Disfrutaré luego de las eliminatorias de Europa League que este año tiene muy buena pinta con los equipazos que habrán. Podré ver eliminatorias como un Barça-Juventus o Arsenal, United, Sevilla o la Roma de Mourinho. Y mientras eso pasa vosotros estaréis jugando partidos contra el Brujas del gran Juglar.
> 
> Ya os veo a todos los del hilo pegados a la pantalla cada jueves para ver esos partidos.



Hombre, es que la Europa League tiene mucho más valor que la Champions, dónde va a parar.

A nosotros nos gustaría poder jugarla, pero por desgracia nos hemos metido en octavos. 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Disfrutaré luego de las eliminatorias de Europa League que este año tiene muy buena pinta con los equipazos que habrán. Podré ver eliminatorias como un Barça-Juventus o Arsenal, United, Sevilla o la Roma de Mourinho. Y mientras eso pasa vosotros estaréis jugando partidos contra el Brujas del gran Juglar.
> 
> Ya os veo a todos los del hilo pegados a la pantalla cada jueves para ver esos partidos.



Uno de tus principales argumentos contra la Champions es que está amañada. ¿Y cómo es que la Europa League no lo está? Ni siquiera son diferentes competiciones. Son la primera y la segunda división de la misma UEFA.


----------



## Dr.Muller (26 Oct 2022)

NRW_Observer dijo:


> Hombre, es que la Europa League tiene mucho más valor que la Champions, dónde va a parar.
> 
> A nosotros nos gustaría poder jugarla, pero por desgracia nos hemos metido en octavos.
> 
> ...





Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Uno de tus principales argumentos contra la Champions es que está amañada. ¿Y cómo es que la Europa League no lo está? Ni siquiera son diferentes competiciones. Son la primera y la segunda división de la misma UEFA.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Uno de tus principales argumentos contra la Champions es que está amañada. ¿Y cómo es que la Europa League no lo está? Ni siquiera son diferentes competiciones. Son la primera y la segunda división de la misma UEFA.



A ese pollo lo tengo en el ignore, usted es un taliván , pero de la paciencia.


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ojo que estos del Inter son unos panolis de PM... *la han cagado, con todo a favor, 3 veces recientemente:*
> 
> Última jornada: Les bastaba con que el RM ganara y que ellos ganaran en casa al Shaktar... *empataron a cero y a la calle:*
> Ver archivo adjunto 1240686
> ...



Yo no sé pero tengo la impresión (espero que sea eso solo) que al Barça le darán hoy un match ball y se decidirá todo en la última jornada porque no veo yo 2 años seguidos al Barça sin entrar en octavos de la Champions.Si el Inter quiere ganar hoy debe de pensar que quien tiene delante es el mismo Barça o el mismo Bayern pensar otra cosa es suicidarse.
Pero por otra parte si el Inter tropieza hoy pues el Bayern tiene que pensar que empatando(sí el Inter empata) o ganando dejaría a un rival menos por el camino como es el Barça porque en caso de que el Barça salga vivo te lo podrías encontrar en una hipotética final y ahí sí que es verdad que ninguno es favorito por lo tanto independientemente del resultado del Inter(siempre que no gane) el Bayer tiene que ir a por el partido sí o sí.
Es mi opinión.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Oct 2022)

Y ojo, tropezando hoy el Inter el Barça irá a por todas ante el Bayern con el campo nuevo a reventar más de 90000 gargantas y eso se nota.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## feps (26 Oct 2022)

Sin el IGNORE este foro sería insufrible.


----------



## Le Truhan (26 Oct 2022)

el partido de Ayer se podia perder, porque en el Bernabéu noquearon al Madrid, para mi es un aviso y una muestra de que hay buenos equipos. Pero no pasa nada.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> NO se a quién le habla, pero el ignore es tu amigo, los polacos y colchoneros que vienen a dar por culo que se vayan a su europa league, yo desde luego no voy a aguantar sus idioteces.



XD

Pues hay que ser más abierto, el hilo del Var-ça está petado de madridistas y lo llevan bien.


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Oct 2022)

no me fío una mierda del inter


----------



## Andr3ws (26 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y ojo, tropezando hoy el Inter el Barça irá a por todas ante el Bayern con el campo nuevo a reventar más de 90000 gargantas y eso se nota.
> Pozdrawiam.



¿90.000 catalufis o alemanes?


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> no me fío una mierda del inter



A que te refieres


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Yo no sé pero tengo la impresión (espero que sea eso solo) que al Barça le darán hoy un match ball y se decidirá todo en la última jornada porque no veo yo 2 años seguidos al Barça sin entrar en octavos de la Champions.Si el Inter quiere ganar hoy debe de pensar que quien tiene delante es el mismo Barça o el mismo Bayern pensar otra cosa es suicidarse.
> Pero por otra parte si el Inter tropieza hoy pues el Bayern tiene que pensar que empatando(sí el Inter empata) o ganando dejaría a un rival menos por el camino como es el Barça porque en caso de que el Barça salga vivo te lo podrías encontrar en una hipotética final y ahí sí que es verdad que ninguno es favorito por lo tanto independientemente del resultado del Inter(siempre que no gane) el Bayer tiene que ir a por el partido sí o sí.
> Es mi opinión.
> Pozdrawiam.



Pero es que aunque la cague el Inter, el far$a debe ganar al Bayern.


----------



## Manero (26 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Uno de tus principales argumentos contra la Champions es que está amañada. ¿Y cómo es que la Europa League no lo está? Ni siquiera son diferentes competiciones. Son la primera y la segunda división de la misma UEFA.



Que el Madrid no la juegue hace que sea todo un poco más limpio, mira sino el fútbol femenino que ha sido llegar Florentino y empezar los problemas y los escándalos tanto en las competiciones de clubes como en la selección.

Mira que penalti le señalaron a una jugadora del Madrid en su último partido de Champions:



Y mira el penalti que permitió al Madrid clasificarse para Champions dejando fuera al Atlético:


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> pues si manda hoy al Farça a la Europa League va a ganar muchos puntos



Va a pasar a ser un icono del antibarcelonismo reciente junto con el gol de Manolas....


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

*Asensio: el mismo problema*

El balear no convenció en su primera titularidad del curso: no realizó ni un remate, aunque si contribuyó con la asistencia del 2-1. La sensación es que aporta más como revulsivo que como titular.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Disfrutaré luego de las eliminatorias de Europa League que este año tiene muy buena pinta con los equipazos que habrán. Podré ver eliminatorias como un Barça-Juventus o Arsenal, United, Sevilla o la Roma de Mourinho. Y mientras eso pasa vosotros estaréis jugando partidos contra el Brujas del gran Juglar.
> 
> Ya os veo a todos los del hilo pegados a la pantalla cada jueves para ver esos partidos.



JAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJ
ESTABAN TARDANDO EN DECIRLO

JAJAJAJAJAJJJAJAJAJAAJA

O sea, que ni siquiera están eliminados (El Inter es capaz de no ganar, y el Bayern este año no está bien) y ya están con que si la Europa League tiene "equipazos" que si el brujas y su puta madre jajajajajajajajajajajajajaj.


Joder, es que parecéis un chiste.

Ahora vamos a ver esos supuestos equpiazos que hacen que te pegues a la tele:

- United (sexto en Inglaterra)
- Juventus (Octavo en Italia) peor aún que la banda esa del Inter
-Sevilla (16º)...
- Roma (5º en Italia)

O sea que de esos que dices el único que está en posiciones Champios es el Arsenal.
La Juventus y el Sevilla no están ni en posiciones Conferencia.

PARTIDAZOS


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (26 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Uno de tus principales argumentos contra la Champions es que está amañada. ¿Y cómo es que la Europa League no lo está? Ni siquiera son diferentes competiciones. Son la primera y la segunda división de la misma UEFA.



Cuando algún equipo que ande en mitad de tabla en su liga les pegue un baile en cuartos, dirán que también la Europa League está amañada.

O lo mismo se piensan que la van a ganar, como el año pasado.


----------



## tHE dOG (26 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Tú qué coño haces en mi hilo del Real Madrid, payaso, follaotanista, chupador de pollas ucras, me cago en tu puta madre y en todos tus muertos



Ponte a trabajar funcionario nazi prorruso hijo de la gran puta vago parásito de mierda puto bedel alcohólico valenciano de mierda como te coja te arranco los huevos y te los meto en la boca y te corto la puta cabeza de cerdo escoria nazi nauseabunda comepollas de los comunistas hijo de puta asqueroso te voy a reventar.

Puto asqueroso.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Ponte a trabajar funcionario nazi prorruso hijo de la gran puta vago parásito de mierda puto bedel alcohólico valenciano de mierda como te coja te arranco los huevos y te los meto en la boca y te corto la puta cabeza de cerdo escoria nazi nauseabunda comepollas de los comunistas hijo de puta asqueroso te voy a reventar.
> 
> Puto asqueroso.



Aquí también tenemos que aguantar la mierda ésta que cagáis en el subforo de la 3 Guerra Mundial???

Hostia, un poco de moderación no estaría mal para variar.


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero es que aunque la cague el Inter, el far$a debe ganar al Bayern.



Jajajajaja dan por hecho que el barza golea al bayern


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Que el Madrid no la juegue hace que sea todo un poco más limpio, mira sino el fútbol femenino que ha sido llegar Florentino y empezar los problemas y los escándalos tanto en las competiciones de clubes como en la selección.
> 
> Mira que penalti le señalaron a una jugadora del Madrid en su último partido de Champions:
> 
> ...



Tío, en serio pones ejemplos de fútbol femenino?
Que puta lástima.
Para lo que ha quedado el Barcelona.

Si te digo la verdad, a mí me parece de puta madre que el barsa arrase en el lo de las pivas.
El REAL MADRID no debería tener esa sección. Ojalá desparezca.


----------



## tHE dOG (26 Oct 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Aquí también tenemos que aguantar la mierda ésta que cagáis en el subforo de la 3 Guerra Mundial???
> 
> Hostia, un poco de moderación no estaría mal para variar.



Díselo al puto nazi funcionario gilipollas hijo de la gran puta


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Tío, en serio pones ejemplos de fútbol femenino?
> Que puta lástima.
> Para lo que ha quedado el Barcelona.
> 
> ...



Crack. Suscribo todo tu mensaje.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Oct 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJ
> ESTABAN TARDANDO EN DECIRLO
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJJJAJAJAJAAJA
> ...



Y tal y como se puso ayer la champions, si empata el milan, se clasifica segundo y en lugar de ir a la uefa, se clasifica y en su lugar va a la uefa el Salzburgo, no es mal equipo pero.....pfffff


----------



## Manero (26 Oct 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Ahora vamos a ver esos supuestos equpiazos que hacen que te pegues a la tele:
> 
> - United (sexto en Inglaterra)
> - Juventus (Octavo en Italia) peor aún que la banda esa del Inter
> ...



-Arsenal (Líder de la Premier)
-Alba Berlin y Friburgo (Líder y 3º de la Bundesliga)
-Barça y Atlético (2º y 3º de la Liga)
-Milan (2º del Calcio)

A eso sumale grandes nombres como Juventus, United, Ajax, equipos interesantes como la Roma de Mourinho, o los españoles Sevilla, Betis, Real Sociedad. 

Y vuelvo a repetir, os veo a todos los del hilo cada jueves enganchados a la Europa League esperando el pinchazo del Barça, y como caiga el Madrid pronto en Champions ya ni te cuento.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> -Arsenal (Líder de la Premier)
> -Alba Berlin y Friburgo (Líder y 3º de la Bundesliga)
> -Barça y Atlético (2º y 3º de la Liga)
> -Milan (2º del Calcio)
> ...



Joder, tronco... Al final nos vas a convencer de que la Europa League es más importante que la Champions League...

Sois unos putos cracks... Os inventáis un relato y lo defendéis a muerte... Yo creo que hasta os lo acabáis creyendo...


----------



## Manero (26 Oct 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Tío, en serio pones ejemplos de fútbol femenino?
> Que puta lástima.
> Para lo que ha quedado el Barcelona.
> 
> ...



Lo del fútbol femenino era para mostrar como se corrompe todo lo que toca Florentino, pero que a mi tampoco me interesa nada ese deporte.

Te podría haber puesto otro ejemplo como es el Basket, y como ahí Yabusele puede insultar a los árbitros a 2 cm de su cara, o tocarse los huevos a dos manos mirando a la afición rival, o darle un pelotazo a un niño en la grada y encima encararse con el padre.....y que no pase absolutamente nada. Y lo del pasaporte falso de Slaughter ya lo dejamos para otro dia también.


----------



## sintripulacion (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> No el Inter no son una banda pero Madrid y Barça son mejores que ellos. Aunque por muchas circunstancias puede pasar que el mejor no gane y se quede fuera como este año le ha pasado al Barcelona y que el Inter se clasifique.
> 
> El año pasado también vimos muchas eliminatorias donde por detalles como los llama Carletto el peor equipo iba eliminando a equipos mejores que él hasta acabar levantando la Champions.



Creo que los culés retrasados mentales como tú deberíais probar a cambiar de emisoras de tv y/o radio porque en las que seguís las retransmisiones SIEMPRE gana el peor equipo (si está el Madrid por medio) y SIEMPRE roban al mismo equipo y pierde sin merecerlo (si está el barsa por medio).
Si cambiáis de emisora y lo seguís viendo igual, entonces el problema está en vuestro cerebro hecho cenizas por la propaganda nacional-barcelonista, y eso ya no tiene solució, es un caso perdido.... jajajajaja.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Oct 2022)

No escribe podonike o cómo se llame?


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

*Deschamps tenía razón*

Cuando juegan juntos Camavinga y Tchouameni de inicio, como en Leipzig, el Madrid se resiente. Con Francia, Deschamps tampoco ha logrado que cuajen como dupla y señaló a Camavinga.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Lo del fútbol femenino era para mostrar como se corrompe todo lo que toca Florentino, pero que a mi tampoco me interesa nada ese deporte.



Venga... Explícanos: 

- ¿cómo FloPer tiene controlada la UEFA y a la vez está atentando contra la UEFA para destruirla?

- ¿qué coño hace Laporta de escudero de FloPer en su cruzada contra la UEFA?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Deschamps tenía razón*
> 
> Cuando juegan juntos Camavinga y Tchouameni de inicio, como en Leipzig, el Madrid se resiente. Con Francia, Deschamps tampoco ha logrado que cuajen como dupla y señaló a Camavinga.



Yo también tenía razón: Casemiro es DIOS y la dupla de Camavinga y Tchouameni, dos castañas, es una cagada.


----------



## Manero (26 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Joder, tronco... Al final nos vas a convencer de que la Europa League es más importante que la Champions League...
> 
> Sois unos putos cracks... Os inventáis un relato y lo defendéis a muerte... Yo creo que hasta os lo acabáis creyendo...



La Champions sigue siendo el trofeo nº1 que ahí están los mejores equipos de la actualidad como City, PSG, Liverpool, Bayern o el gran Brujas del Juglar. Pero al menos esta temporada la Europa League estará más entretenida que otros años, que por ejemplo el pasado el único equipo de renombre además del Barça era el Nápoles. 

Este año la Europa League recuerda a la antigua UEFA cuando a la Copa de Europa solo iba el campeón.


----------



## feps (26 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Deschamps tenía razón*
> 
> Cuando juegan juntos Camavinga y Tchouameni de inicio, como en Leipzig, el Madrid se resiente. Con Francia, Deschamps tampoco ha logrado que cuajen como dupla y señaló a Camavinga.



Tchouaméni debe jugar solo como mediocentro defensivo. Camavinga tiene que jugar 20 metros más adelantado, a lo Modric. Que Camavinga no es mediocentro, señores. Si pones a los dos juntos atrás, se estorban.

Y Deschamps que vaya haciendo las maletas.


----------



## Manero (26 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> - ¿cómo FloPer tiene controlada la UEFA y a la vez está atentando contra la UEFA para destruirla?



Me espero a que Iker Jiménez haga un programa sobre ello porque soy incapaz de imaginar como se lo ha hecho Florentino para que la UEFA tenga machacados a Barça y Juve y en cambio le ponga la alfombra roja al Madrid.



tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> - ¿qué coño hace Laporta de escudero de FloPer en su cruzada contra la UEFA?



No se de que te extrañas, Barça y Madrid tienen los mismos intereses económicos y el modelo actual de clubes Estado y Premier League como mejor liga de Europa les perjudica por igual. Porque han pasado de ser los clubes más grandes a nivel económico a verse superados por los los clubes de jeques, e incluso ahora cualquier club de la Premier te puede disputar a nivel económico cualquier fichaje. Por suerte a nivel mediático siguen siendo los 2 más grandes y eso sigue atrayendo el talento.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> -Arsenal (Líder de la Premier)
> -Alba Berlin y Friburgo (Líder y 3º de la Bundesliga)
> -Barça y Atlético (2º y 3º de la Liga)
> -Milan (2º del Calcio)
> ...



Hombre, claro que sí. Lo del barsa en la Europa League es poco frecuente y hay que aprovechar.
Ya no es el pinchazo, es que una medianía como el Frankfurt (que luego ganó la copa, eso es verdad) les dio un baile en el camp nou.
Y puede volver a pasar.
Yo es que todavía soy joven y eso del barsa siendo una risión en Europa lo tengo muy lejano porque era pequeño. Algún recuerdo del Barsa perdiendo con el Celtic en la UEFA. Y el gol aquel de Rivaldo de chilena para clasificarse a la Champions. Era muy pequeño y apenas lo recuerdo.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Lo del fútbol femenino era para mostrar como se corrompe todo lo que toca Florentino, pero que a mi tampoco me interesa nada ese deporte.
> 
> Te podría haber puesto otro ejemplo como es el Basket, y como ahí Yabusele puede insultar a los árbitros a 2 cm de su cara, o tocarse los huevos a dos manos mirando a la afición rival, o darle un pelotazo a un niño en la grada y encima encararse con el padre.....y que no pase absolutamente nada. Y lo del pasaporte falso de Slaughter ya lo dejamos para otro dia también.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1240860



Vaya puta gentuza el Yabusele ese. 
Yo creo que se lo permiten por macaco más que por madridista. 
Pero a saber. Yo es que del basket no estoy nada puesto. Me veo los Madrid Barsa y la final for si llegan. 
Así que no digo no que haya favoritismos en el basket con el Madrid, porque no lo sé.
Pero en fútbol me parece que para nada. El Madrid es enemigo de la UEFA (o al revés).


----------



## fred (26 Oct 2022)

Lo de Yabusele se llama acomodarse la masculinidad (dedicado a los viejunos del foro)


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> A que te refieres



a que les veo pecheando contra el Victoria


----------



## Manero (26 Oct 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Hombre, claro que sí. Lo del barsa en la Europa League es poco frecuente y hay que aprovechar.
> Ya no es el pinchazo, es que una medianía como el Frankfurt (que luego ganó la copa, eso es verdad) les dio un baile en el camp nou.
> Y puede volver a pasar.
> Yo es que todavía soy joven y eso del barsa siendo una risión en Europa lo tengo muy lejano porque era pequeño. Algún recuerdo del Barsa perdiendo con el Celtic en la UEFA. Y el gol aquel de Rivaldo de chilena para clasificarse a la Champions. Era muy pequeño y apenas lo recuerdo.



Ya te digo que como eliminen pronto al Madrid en Champions, aquí en el foro va a pasar esto:




Bueno pasará esto en el foro y fuera también, que a ver a quien le interesará en España una Champions sin equipos españoles.


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

*Adiós al invicto*


----------



## petro6 (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ya te digo que como eliminen pronto al Madrid en Champions, aquí en el foro va a pasar esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1241030
> 
> ...



Ay Diomío que disgustoooooooo.

JAJAAJAJJAAJAJ


----------



## geflow (26 Oct 2022)

El barsa tiene que haber primado en Praga hasta al que conduce los tranvías.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> -Arsenal (Líder de la Premier)
> -Alba Berlin y Friburgo (Líder y 3º de la Bundesliga)
> -Barça y Atlético (2º y 3º de la Liga)
> -Milan (2º del Calcio)



Estoy intentando decidir qué es más triste, lo de que el Alba Berlin le da interés a la UEFA o que los barcelonistas prefiráis jugar la UEFA en lugar de la Champions porque es más interesante. Difícil decisión.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)

Ayer, con el Lepzig, y el fin, con el Sevilla, fue una cagada que jugara Courtois.

*No está para el juego aéreo*. Debió jugar Lunin y se debió dejar a Courtois recuperarse del todo.


----------



## Manero (26 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Estoy intentando decidir qué es más triste, lo de que el Alba Berlin le da interés a la UEFA o que los barcelonistas prefiráis jugar la UEFA en lugar de la Champions porque es más interesante. Difícil decisión.



A ver que todos preferimos jugar la Champions, pero el hecho es que virtualmente nos eliminaron hace 2 semanas cuando no se pudo ganar al Inter en el Camp Nou, por lo que ya han habido 2 semanas para hacerse a la idea de que este año toca de nuevo Europa League.

Solo digo que al menos este año estará más divertida la competición que el pasado que eran todos unos mataos excepto el Nápoles, y que solo la invasión de alemanes en el Camp Nou evitó que la ganasemos. Aquel partido no se perdió en el campo sino en las gradas.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Me espero a que Iker Jiménez haga un programa sobre ello porque soy incapaz de imaginar como se lo ha hecho Florentino para que la UEFA tenga machacados a Barça y Juve y en cambio le ponga la alfombra roja al Madrid.



Tío... ¿llamas alfombra roja a..?

o rehacer el sorteo que emparejó Benfica - RM...
o RM-PSG... PSG con el mejor jugador de la historia del universo
o RM-Chelsea Siendo el Chelsea el vigente campeón del momento
o RM-City... City con el mejor entrenador de la historia del universo e inventor del fútbol y City mejor club de la Tª según France Football
o RM-LIV... LIV del gran Klopp y 2º mejor club de la Tª según France Football


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> No se de que te extrañas, Barça y Madrid tienen los mismos intereses económicos y el modelo actual de clubes Estado y Premier League como mejor liga de Europa les perjudica por igual. Porque han pasado de ser los clubes más grandes a nivel económico a verse superados por los los clubes de jeques, e incluso ahora cualquier club de la Premier te puede disputar a nivel económico cualquier fichaje. Por suerte a nivel mediático siguen siendo los 2 más grandes y eso sigue atrayendo el talento.



El modelo de los clubes estado y premier league es un globo inflado artificialmente... La primera derivada invita a pensar que a más pasta más calidad... Pero la segunda derivada es el puto desplifarro.

La buena gestión económica radica en la optimización del dinero disponible bajo la premisa de que es un recurso FINITO... En el control riguroso del gasto. Cuando se gestiona con dinero INFINITO se acaba irremediablemente en el despilfarro y la ruina. El socialismo es un buen ejemplo.

FCB y RM la han cagado por disparar el gasto, no porque los jeques y la premier tengan dinero por castigo.

FCB se ha arruinado por los traspasos/fichas de Messi, Coutinho, Dembelé, Piqué, Busquets, J.Alba, Piqué, etc...

RM se ha arruinado por los traspasos/fichas de Bale, Hazard, James, Isco, etc.. y la multimillonaria reforma del estadio.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> A ver que todos preferimos jugar la Champions, pero el hecho es que virtualmente nos eliminaron hace 2 semanas cuando no se pudo ganar al Inter en el Camp Nou, por lo que ya han habido 2 semanas para hacerse a la idea de que este año toca de nuevo Europa League.
> 
> Solo digo que al menos este año estará más divertida la competición que el pasado que eran todos unos mataos excepto el Nápoles, y que solo la invasión de alemanes en el Camp Nou evitó que la ganasemos. Aquel partido no se perdió en el campo sino en las gradas.



Bueno, dentro de lo malo que os supuso dio *LOLES *de los buenos.

La verdac es que en Barcelona estamos siendo una fuente de *LOLES *inagotables, lo del partido Chile (o quién fuera)-Marruecos también fue un meme con patas. Esto lo digo yo que soy del Español.

En fin. No es que sirva de mucho, pero se agradece que os vaya como os va ahora mismo, como mínimo los pericos tenemos algunos momentos de felicidac y risas. 

*Saluc*.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (26 Oct 2022)

Bueno, partido ayer donde se sale sin la tensión necesaria y pasa lo que pasa.

No nos volvamos locos, eh? Una derrota en no sé ni cuántos partidos, y ya hay algunos diciendo que todo es un desastre.

Hoy tuve una sensación extraña: un aficionado del barsa estaba todo contento porque había palmado el Madrid ayer. Algo así como "por fin caen estos cabrones, por fin!". Por un momento creo que fui capaz de ponerme en su lugar y sentí haber medio percibido lo que han tenido que estar tragando todos estos últimos meses. Terrible. Ridículos en europa, tu máximo rival hace la mejor champions de la historia, arruinados...y siguen parecido.

Luego nosotros perdemos un partido por ir de sobrados y se agitan las aguas a la mínima. Y alguno de la prensa encantado. Pues no, todo está ok José Luís. De momento. Aquí cuentan los objetivos, y la clasificación es el objetivo. Supongo que ser primero será mejor por si te toca un rival más fácil, pero vaya ud a saber.

Dicho esto, pues nada, los que ayer salieron y no son habituales perdieron una oportunidad de demostrar. Asensio, dando la razón al entrenador cuando no lo pone. Luka Vázquez, tan malo como siempre. Y lástima de Camavinga, que tampoco destacó para bien. Y mira que es un jugador que gusta, pero parece que sólo destaca en los partidos correcalles. Es muy joven todavía. Incluso Tchouameni es muy joven y acaba de llegar. No debe ser fácil llegar al Madrid y que tengas que llevar el medio campo, así que tengamos un poco de paciencia.

Me preocupa, ya lo dije, Benzema. O la falta de un delantero crack goleador. La temporada que hizo el año pasado es irrepetible, y se nos han escapado los dos ases actuales de la baraja de delanteros por culpa del dinero moro, así que no sé qué va a pasar.

Me preocupa el puto mundial en medio de la temporada. Los jugadores, la mayoría, sienten los colores de su país más que los de su equipo, por mucho que sea el que les paga. Nadie quiere tener un percance ahora. Y a ver cómo regresan a la vuelta. No ya por el número de partidos jugados, si no por la tensión del torneo. Si vienen muy quemados y necesitan vacaciones, ojo que puede haber disgustos. Y puede haber equipos de medio pelo con sus jugadores frescos que te planten cara perfectamente.

Ahora, a ver ese partidazo entre el barsa y el Bayern München


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> A ver que todos preferimos jugar la Champions, pero el hecho es que virtualmente nos eliminaron hace 2 semanas cuando no se pudo ganar al Inter en el Camp Nou, por lo que ya han habido 2 semanas para hacerse a la idea de que este año toca de nuevo Europa League.



En lugar de haceros a la idea, quizás deberíais estar pidiendo cabezas, pero bueno, eso va según cada cual.


----------



## Manero (26 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El modelo de los clunes estado y premier league es un globo inflado artificialmente... La primera derivada invita a pensar que a más pasta más calidad... Pero la segunda derivada es el puto desplifarro.
> 
> La buena gestión económica radica en la optimización del dinero disponible bajo la premisa de que es un recurso FINITO... En el control riguroso del gasto. Cuando se gestiona con dinero INFINITO se acaba irremediablemente en el despilfarro y la ruina. El socialismo es un buen ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Madrid y Barça en sus dias inflacionaron el mercado porque eran los 2 clubes más ricos, ahora lo hacen los clubes estado y los de la Premier porque son los que más dinero tienen. Para evitarlo la única solución es hacer una Superliga al estilo NBA con límites salariales y sin que se pueda pagar dinero por los fichajes, donde aunque tu propietario sea Bill Gates no puede inyectar dinero ilimitado como hacen los jeques.

Barça y Madrid no están arruinados sino endeudados, y aunque la del Barça es claramente mayor la del Madrid no se queda corta con 1500M sumando las obras del Franco Arena. Pero aunque estuviesen saneados tampoco podrían competir económicamente con los clubes estado porque no pueden pedirle más dinero a sus socios en caso de necesitarlo, y en cambio los jeque abren el grifo del petróleo y ya pueden pagar la ficha de Mbappé y Messi.


----------



## Manero (26 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> En lugar de haceros a la idea, quizás deberíais estar pidiendo cabezas, pero bueno, eso va según cada cual.



Xavi se equivocó de lleno con la alineación y la táctica del partido contra el Inter del Camp Nou, pero de momento tiene crédito por el 9 de 11 victorias en Liga y porque en los partidos en Munich y Milán las responsabilidades fueron más de no aprovechar las ocasiones y por supuesto la mano negra arbitral.

Después de los partidos del Bernabéu y contra el Inter empezaron las críticas a Xavi, pero ha sabido reaccionar bien en los dos últimos partidos contra Villarreal y Athletic y las aguas parece que se han vuelto a calmar.


----------



## filets (26 Oct 2022)

Hoy hay un Real Madrid vs PSG 
¿Lo vais a ver? ¿O preferis el Barça?
El futbol femenino es una puta MENTIRA


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Oct 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Vaya puta gentuza el Yabusele ese.
> Yo creo que se lo permiten por macaco más que por madridista.
> Pero a saber. Yo es que del basket no estoy nada puesto. Me veo los Madrid Barsa y la final for si llegan.
> Así que no digo no que haya favoritismos en el basket con el Madrid, porque no lo sé.
> Pero en fútbol me parece que para nada. El Madrid es enemigo de la UEFA (o al revés).



el favoritismo de la acb con el barcelona es historico . la cota mas alta fue darle una copa del rey con una canasta ilegal que cuando pararon el tiempo para que lo vieran los arbitros a estos no le pusieron la toma donde se veia la ilegalidad y que vimos toda españa.

no obstante eso fue solo un ejemplo. una prueba de la influencia arbitral es que en la ultima decada casi siempre los partidos o se los llevaban los cules o el madrid por muy pocos puntos y sin embargo si se cruzaban en euroliga, con arbitros de euroliga, la balanza caia mucho mas a favor del madrid....


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (26 Oct 2022)

Alguien está viendo al inter-pilsen??..breve resumen pleaseeeee


----------



## Edu.R (26 Oct 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Alguien está viendo al inter-pilsen??..breve resumen pleaseeeee



El Inter ataca claramente, el Plzen no pasa del medio del campo. No es un chorreo, pero cada 4-5 minutos hay una llegada del Inter.

Es cuestión de tener un poco de paciencia.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (26 Oct 2022)

Gooooiiiillllllllll


----------



## Edu.R (26 Oct 2022)

Bueno, en cuanto llegue el 2-0, abro la cerveza. Con 1-0 siempre puede haber un churrigol que lo empate.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (26 Oct 2022)

Remate de cabeza,modo palanca


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (26 Oct 2022)

Llevo 2,y hoy a canaletas


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pocas horas después...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laporta sabe que la unica salida para el Barca es la Superliga, asi que de perdidos al rio.


----------



## geflow (26 Oct 2022)

Los del inter son mas malos que la carne de pescuezo, yo no se como el barsa ha perdido dos partidos con esta gente.


----------



## geflow (26 Oct 2022)

Si antes lo digo antes marcan...segundo del inter jjojojojjjojojo


----------



## Edu.R (26 Oct 2022)

Pues 2-0 ya es prácticamente imposible. Se paga a 34€ el empate ahora mismo .

Vamos a disfrutar.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Oct 2022)

es evidente que ahi no se va a jugar mas....
por cierto, en el otro grupo.... el oporto gana al brujas... malo para el atletico....


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (26 Oct 2022)

El Farsa ¡¡¡ AL CARRER !!!

El efecto Javi, el único entrenador de la historia del fútbol eliminado tres veces de Europa en menos de un año.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Oct 2022)

Coto Matamoros. dijo:


> El Farsa ¡¡¡ AL CARRER !!!
> 
> El efecto Javi, el único entrenador de la historia del fútbol eliminado tres veces de Europa en menos de un año.



y a cual mas triste... en esta ultima ya es que da igual lo que haga en su partido...


----------



## The Replicant (26 Oct 2022)

Entro me descojono y me voy

  

taluecs


----------



## Raul83 (26 Oct 2022)

JAUJAUJAUAUJAUJAUS


----------



## filets (26 Oct 2022)

Ojito al partido del Barça
Estoy seguro al 100% que el trabajo psicologico de Xavi para este partido se ha basado COMPLETAMENTE en que el Inter iba a pinchar
Asi que los jugadores del Barça van a salir HUNDIDOS


----------



## Th89 (26 Oct 2022)

Uf, se puede quedar en noche mítica si el Bayarn le da por hacer una de las suyas y humilla al Palancas FC en su Pocilga.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ojito al partido del Barça
> Estoy seguro al 100% que el trabajo psicologico de Xavi para este partido se ha basado COMPLETAMENTE en que el Inter iba a pinchar
> Asi que los jugadores del Barça van a salir HUNDIDOS



Y que? Luego le meten 7 al Mallorca , al Valencia o al filial que toque y sems los millors....


----------



## feps (26 Oct 2022)

Felicidades al FC Barcelona por el título de Liga 22/23.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Uf, se puede quedar en noche mítica si el Bayarn le da por hacer una de las suyas y humilla al Palancas FC en su Pocilga.



Es que el Bayern necesita GANAR el partido para clasificarse como primero. El Barcelona no se juega nada... no se me ocurre peor combinación.


----------



## petro6 (26 Oct 2022)

Veníos al post de los culerdos, hay que descojonarse bien¡¡


----------



## _Suso_ (26 Oct 2022)

Bueno, pues Manero estará contento porque hoy es un día histórico y por fin se confirma que el barza jugará en la todopoderosa europa league llena de equipazos mejores que los de champions


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Oct 2022)

Pero si el 2-0 es bueno para el VAR$a

Gracias a este resultado se clasificaría para Europa League


----------



## DRIDMA (26 Oct 2022)

Con este resultado salen reforzados.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (26 Oct 2022)

Las pilsens que me voy a beber..jojoki


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Oct 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Alguien está viendo al inter-pilsen??..breve resumen pleaseeeee



pues van 3-0 y quedan poco mas de 20 minutos


----------



## Chichimango (26 Oct 2022)

Aquí es donde se reúnen los que son del Inter desde shequetitos, ¿no?


----------



## cebollo (26 Oct 2022)

Los del Derrota Pilsen son malisimos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Oct 2022)

Y el Oporto ganando, que es bueno para que el Patetico se vaya a la europa league

Seria muy simbolico que Madrid y Atletico hayan jugado finales y semis de champioons, y barsa y atletico jueguen octavos y cuartos de europa li


----------



## Edu.R (26 Oct 2022)

Necesito el 4-0 para poner el video de Alfredo Duro, por favor.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Oct 2022)

Y Dzeko añadiendo leyenda. Tambien con la remontada de la Roma le metio alguno que otro :

Entre Muller y Dzeko


----------



## El Juani (26 Oct 2022)

Qué tal el Femenino chavales? Alguien lo está viendo?


----------



## Otrasvidas (26 Oct 2022)

La Chavineta, 100 millones después,y haciéndosele la vista gorda escandalosamente con el Fair Play financiero, a intentar ganar otra vez la Europa League contra el Braga, el Ferencvaros, el Qarabag y demás equipazos.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (26 Oct 2022)

Vivo a 5 minutos del Spotify Coliseum.Lo cuerdo sería ahora tirar un par de petardazos por el balcón.Cosa que hacen ellos.En la pasada champions,goles contra España...etc.Tienen un problema grave con el karma


----------



## cebollo (26 Oct 2022)

Recordemos que cuando el Madri caía en octavos había frases de "fuera de Champions el 5 de marzo".

Joder, fuera de Champions el 26 de octubre es otra dimensión.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Oct 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> La Chavineta, 100 millones después,y haciéndosele la vista gorda escandalosamente con el Fair Play financiero, a intentar ganar otra vez la Europa League contra el Braga, el Ferencvaros, el Qarabag y demás equipazos.



Cuando lo pones todo a corto plazo, pasan estas cosas. En fin, a ver que tal el Multishempions, con menos emoción de la debida.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Oct 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Vivo a 5 minutos del Spotify Coliseum.Lo cuerdo sería ahora tirar un par de petardazos por el balcón.Cosa que hacen ellos.En la pasada champions,goles contra España...etc.Tienen un problema grave con el karma



Hagalo.

Si le dicen algo diga que es que usted es cule y celebra la clasificacion para dieciseisavos de la Europa League


----------



## Edu.R (26 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Recordemos que cuando el Madri caía en octavos había frases de "fuera de Champions el 5 de marzo".
> 
> Joder, fuera de Champions el 26 de octubre es otra dimensión.



Endeudarse y vender patrimonio para que te eliminen de Shempions en Octubre es otro nivel.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Oct 2022)

Si el desempate fuera el general y no el directo, el VARsa seguiria vivo, y con opciones reales todavia 
XD

Y otro gol


----------



## Chichimango (26 Oct 2022)

Lo importante es que Plysken el serpiente termine el partido con buenas sensaciones, sería una victoria moral de valor incalculable.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (26 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Necesito el 4-0 para poner el video de Alfredo Duro, por favor.




ahi lo tienes


----------



## Edu.R (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## cebollo (26 Oct 2022)

El entrenador del Victoria Pilsen tendría que decir ahora que han perdido por descuidos puntuales.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Oct 2022)

El año pasado cayeron al fin de la joranda de grupos...

...pero este año se han superado, aun no ha empezado su 5º partido y ya estan fuera


----------



## Th89 (26 Oct 2022)

Lo que puede ocurrir esta noche solo se supera cuando ganamos la Champions.

Debo dar gracias al Palancalona por existir, estas noches no tienen precio.

El jardinero tiene el honor de haber sido eliminado 3 veces de Europa en menos de 1 año


----------



## tururut12 (26 Oct 2022)

La Europa League le deja otra oportunidad al Barça para que la conquiste. Si puede claro.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Oct 2022)

__





Hilo para felicitar al FC Barcelona por su clasificacion matematica para los diecieseisavos de final de la Europa League


Pues eso. Felicitemosles !!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (26 Oct 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> La Europa League le deja otra oportunidad al Barça para que la conquiste de nueve.



luego decimos que si españa es paco, pero tela por ahí...

como está la rubia o mama


----------



## Edu.R (26 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> El entrenador del Victoria Pilsen tendría que decir ahora que han perdido por descuidos puntuales.



Es que aparte del 4-0 tampoco han llegado tanto.


----------



## cebollo (26 Oct 2022)

Mañana 15 hilos de que el fútbol ya no le interesa a nadie jojojo.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Oct 2022)

Con le mani, con le mani, con le mani
Ciao ciao
Con i piedi, con i piedi, con i piedi
Ciao ciao
E con la testa, con il petto, con il cuore
Ciao ciao
E con le gambe, con il culo, coi miei occhi
Ciao (ciao, ciao, ciao, ciao, ciao, ciao, ciao)


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Oct 2022)

Bueno, los culés celebrar la clasificación matemática para la apasionante Europa League, si no hubiera ganado el Inter se la tendría que haber ido a jugar a Pilsen contra un equipo en franca ascendencia.


----------



## Chichimango (26 Oct 2022)

Con el Clio de mi mujer llegaban más lejos que con la Xavineta, ahí queda eso.


----------



## Roedr (26 Oct 2022)

Me paso al hilo de la fiesta.


----------



## Th89 (26 Oct 2022)

Muahahaha y mi Bayern de blanco


----------



## Silluzollope (26 Oct 2022)

Preparaos para escuchar a Manero vendernos que la Europa League es mejor que la Champions y que la liga es más importante por segundo año consecutivo.

Y si alguno tiene el coche en la calle en Barcelona, que se prepare para una noche de tornavises largos (y feos)


----------



## cebollo (26 Oct 2022)

Hay que reconocer que Messi es un fuera de serie. Con él el Barcelona llegaba a octavos de Champions.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Oct 2022)

Ojo que el Eintracht amenaza con clasificarse para la Europa League...


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (26 Oct 2022)

Bellerín, el feriante del banderín.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si el desempate fuera el general y no el directo, el VARsa seguiria vivo, y con opciones reales todavia
> XD
> 
> Y otro gol



Decias


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (26 Oct 2022)

Buen fichaje José moreno cuenca el torete


----------



## Chichimango (26 Oct 2022)

Se está poniendo la noche mitiquísima....


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (26 Oct 2022)

Ahora, el Bayern es el Barcelona y el Barcelona es el Bilbao.

Qué diferencia entre el Bayern y el Bilbao !!


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (26 Oct 2022)

Desde que le retiraron las medallas de honor al Caudillo,no levantan cabeza.
Baraka.


----------



## cebollo (26 Oct 2022)

Les va a eliminar Casemiro de la Europa League.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Oct 2022)

El Madrid clasificado y el VARsa y sus 2 filiales fuera de la Champions.

Joder, vaya jornada


----------



## feps (26 Oct 2022)

¿Pero es que hace frío en el Spotify?


----------



## Edu.R (26 Oct 2022)

Podría ir 0-3. Pero la verdad que si.

SERÁ EN OCTUBRE.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Oct 2022)

Joder y el atletico pierde....con este redultado lucharia la proxima jornada por entrar en la uefa...sevilla. barcelona, estos....voy a petar de tanta nutrisio


----------



## cebollo (26 Oct 2022)

El sexo no me ha dado noches tan buenas, lo reconozco.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Oct 2022)

Por cierto, he tenido que salir y los bares estan llenos viendo el partido.

Parece que el Barsa-Bayern sea una semifinal vuelta, la hostia


----------



## Chichimango (26 Oct 2022)

Barça y Atleti sacan adelante sus partidos de Liga sin mayores problemas pero luego en la champions reciben una hostia tras otra... Quizá eso debería hacer reflexionar a más de uno.

Además la superioridad del Bayern es insultante, parece que están jugando contra niños...


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2022)

ACabo de poner el fútgol, y estoy escuchando a los mamarrachos de vomistar, es para mearse. El Barcelona ya solo juega para mantener el tono competitivo y el BAyern solo ha tirado tres veces a puerta. 
Si con tres veces metes dos es que tienes efectividad, eres bueno. NO distinguen todavía jugar bien de jugar bonito, o quizás si y les sale la vena del equipo que les gusta. 
Por ahora 4 partidos contra dos equipos de nivel, ninguna victoria.


----------



## .⁝. (26 Oct 2022)

El equipo de los „malos“ y los „perdedores“ brinda alegría y felicidad a los „buenos“, los „vencedores“, los „elegidos“. No resulta novedoso. Todos los días son FIESTA para la Far$a madridista y su Mierda-Fútbol. Es como si el _Mau Maudridista_ no cesara de festejar el Día del orgullo Gay LGBTI. Pura basura subhumana.

qbit_ard_ resuelve sus problemas y frustraciones con su Farsa de Fútbol.

*La Farsa o Far$a del eterno madrilerdo errante continúa.*



























MAU-MAUDRIDISTAS Mantero Manteros ANTIFA LGBT BLM
HalaL Magreb HalaL Madrid Mena MENAS Moronegro Moronegros Madrilerdos
Judíos-Moros Magrebíes MauMaudrilerdos MauMaudridioten Madridioten
Madridi$ten Antifanten AnarcoGuarros Garrapatas Mass Media
Fecal Mandril Real Emirato de Madridistán MandriLgbtqi Putal Madrid
Ultras Moronegros Ultras Gitanomoros Ultras Mau-Maudrid
ADN Madridista: madrilerdo Mau Maudridista buscando a su padre negro, homosexual, mantero y madridista​


----------



## qbit (26 Oct 2022)

Qué día más redondo estoy teniendo hoy, tanto en lo futbolístico como en lo que no.


----------



## qbit (26 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Por ahora 4 partidos contra dos equipos de nivel, ninguna victoria.



6 partidos contra 3 equipos de buen nivel, si incluímos el Inter de Milán, y 0 victorias. Ridiculé tras ridiculé, con una porculización completa.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> 6 partidos contra 3 equipos de buen nivel, si incluímos el Inter de Milán, y 0 victorias. Ridiculé tras ridiculé, con una porculización completa.



Me refiero a la champiñones, no cuento la liga, incluyo inter.


----------



## qneb (26 Oct 2022)

Lo desconcertante es que nadie saque el tema de que van a recibir más goles en la primera fase de champions que en la primera vuelta de la liga, les ha hecho gol hasta el derrota pilsen, pero supongo que esta anomalía se ve como muy normal en la prensa.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2022)

qneb dijo:


> Lo desconcertante es que nadie saque el tema de que van a recibir más goles en la primera fase de champions que en la primera vuelta de la liga, les ha hecho gol hasta el derrota pilsen, pero supongo que esta anomalía se ve como muy normal en la prensa.



¿Qué prensa? En España hay chupapollas del palancas y del patético, poco más. Con este equipo pensaban que eran los favoritos para la champiñones, es para mearse, una figura de las grandes pero con 34 años, eso es lo que han fichado, el resto normalitos.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (26 Oct 2022)

Balde tiene físico y velocidad de jugador del Bayern.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Oct 2022)

Estoy tan euforico que casi ni saborearia la eliminacion del atletico.

Prefiero que siga vivo y quede eliminado el proximo dia, que se preve aburridillo


----------



## cebollo (26 Oct 2022)

En los últimos 5 partidos Barcelona - Bayern en Champions el resultado global acumulado es Bayern 18 - Barcelona 2.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2022)

¿SE sabe si el cesped tiene la humedad y altura reglamentaria? ¿cómo va el tema de la posesión?


----------



## The Replicant (26 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿SE sabe si el cesped tiene la humedad y altura reglamentaria? ¿cómo va el tema de la posesión?


----------



## tHE dOG (26 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Deschamps tenía razón*
> 
> Cuando juegan juntos Camavinga y Tchouameni de inicio, como en Leipzig, el Madrid se resiente. Con Francia, Deschamps tampoco ha logrado que cuajen como dupla y señaló a Camavinga.



Ninguno de los dos es nivel titular Real Madrid ni Francia, tristemente se verá cada vez más claro. Les faltan varios escalones. Si dan el salto soprendente como Vinicius o Benzema, OK, pero será milagro como el de ellos. Son jugadores suplentes, no titulares para el Madrid.


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿SE sabe si el cesped tiene la humedad y altura reglamentaria? ¿cómo va el tema de la posesión?



Todo correcto, y la posesio un 56 para el barcelona con 0 tiros a puerta


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Todo correcto, y la posesio un 56 para el barcelona con 0 tiros a puerta



ES el camino marcado por la chavineta, hay que seguir esa senda.


----------



## geflow (26 Oct 2022)

Me descojono con vosotros cabrones


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Oct 2022)

Vaya humillación de la palanqueta.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2022)

Espectacular el polaco real, muchísimos goles en champions a su ex, se le pone cara de Messi.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2022)

YO no he visto el primer tiempo, ¿ han competido, han resurgido, hay que volver a creer que han vuelto? al menos en el primer tiempo o la chavineta va todo el rato con la humareda.


----------



## pepetemete (26 Oct 2022)

Xavi debería de dimitir si todavía le queda algo de orgullo culé.


----------



## cebollo (26 Oct 2022)

Al Bayern ya no le motiva golear en el Nou Camp. Han hecho la segunda parte que hubieran hecho en Pilsen.


----------



## HDR (26 Oct 2022)

El farsa puede agradecer y darse con un canto en los dientes, porque tanto Madrid como Bayern han podido meterle un carro, y ambos se han conformado con lo mínimo.


----------



## Sr Julian (26 Oct 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Xavi debería de dimitir si todavía le queda algo de orgullo culé.



Dejale que termine de formar el equip que está en construcció.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Xavi debería de dimitir si todavía le queda algo de orgullo culé.



Nooooo, dejalo dos años mínimo.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (26 Oct 2022)

0-3 y con el Bayern literalmente andando


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2022)

Exitazo de la liga española, tres equipos fuera a falta d euna jornada,


----------



## MC33 (26 Oct 2022)

Pues se ha quedado buena noche


----------



## The Replicant (26 Oct 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Pues se ha quedado buena noche



y el patético empatando, joder todo redondo


----------



## Sr Julian (26 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Exitazo de la liga española, tres equipos fuera a falta d euna jornada,



Dos equipos Españoles y uno de Dinamarca.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (26 Oct 2022)

lo mejor del barsa, el implante que se ha hecho Ter Statuen


----------



## Chichimango (26 Oct 2022)

Un 0-3 con el Bayern a medio gas es un palo tremendo, diría que no hay excusas que valgan pero esta gente siempre encuentra alguna, por disparatada que suene. 

Deseando ver la rueda de prensa de céspetman.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (26 Oct 2022)

Los aspersores


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Exitazo de la liga española, tres equipos fuera a falta d euna jornada,



Ojo que el Atleti está tirando un penalti con el partido acabado.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Dos equipos Españoles y uno de Dinamarca.



Hablo de la liga española,  aunque se sientan seres superiores siguen jugando la liga española


----------



## Otrasvidas (26 Oct 2022)

Real Madrid, único equipo español clasificado. Liga Santander en crisis total.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Los aspersores



No jodas, ¿ lo sabe chavineta? ya tiene excusa, se han pasado con el riego y abonado, esas cosas se avisan hombre.


----------



## Roedr (26 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Exitazo de la liga española, tres equipos fuera a falta d euna jornada,



A ver el Atleti...


----------



## The Replicant (26 Oct 2022)

jojojojojo PATETICOS


----------



## filets (26 Oct 2022)

La UEFA le ha regalado un penalty al Atl Madrid con el partido terminado para no caer eliminados
y lo ha fallado


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2022)

Se puede tirar un penatli con el p artido acabado???


----------



## filets (26 Oct 2022)

Toda las pasta de octavos para el Madrid


----------



## cebollo (26 Oct 2022)

Cuando parece que es imposible caer más bajo que el Farsa el Atleti asombra al mundo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Oct 2022)

habeis visto eso????
ajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajjaja
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ


----------



## filets (26 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Se puede tirar un penatli con el p artido acabado???



lo que yo tengo entendido es que si el partido esta acabado no hay rechaze
se tira y si el portero lo para se acabo


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> La UEFA le ha regalado un penalty al Atl Madrid con el partido terminado para no caer eliminados
> y lo ha fallado



     la leche, para que luego se quejen de arbitrajes. Ahora entiendo porque le decis muchos patético de Madrid.


----------



## cebollo (26 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> lo que yo tengo entendido es que si el partido esta acabado no hay rechaze
> se tira y si el portero lo para se acabo



Es el Atleti, aunque haya 15 rechaces no lo van a meter.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Oct 2022)

mis felicitaciones a las aficiones del Sevilla, Atletico y FC Barcelona, la clasificacion para la uefa contra los segundos de grupo esta asegurada....
mientras tanto el madrid tendra que sufrir para saber si es primero o segundo de grupo en copa de uropa...


----------



## Wasi (26 Oct 2022)

Lo del pateti es de traca, el farsa sale reforzado, tuvieron mala suerte, muy cruel esta competición


----------



## Roedr (26 Oct 2022)

Joder el Pateti, que calamidad de club. Es imposible ser más perdedores.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2022)

*Clasificación Grupo C*

Pts.PJPGPEPPGFGCDif.1Bayern155500162142Inter10531110553Barcelona45113810-24Viktoria Plzen05005320-17
DIez goles en contra, 8 a favor, pero dan espectáculo, hay que reconocerlo.


----------



## Ritalapollera (26 Oct 2022)

Jajajajajajaja hostia lo del patético jajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajaja jajajajajajajajaja 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (26 Oct 2022)

Si Floper se plantara, ¿quién iba a pagar por ver la Liga de Roures y su monaguillo Tebas?


----------



## Salsa_rosa (26 Oct 2022)

Qué coño es eso de ponerse a revisar el BAR con el partido acabado?? Pero qué puto escandalazo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> lo que yo tengo entendido es que si el partido esta acabado no hay rechaze
> se tira y si el portero lo para se acabo



PUes acabo de ver la repetición y han rematado de nuevo, al palo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## The Replicant (26 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> PUes acabo de ver la repetición y han rematado de nuevo, al palo.



Y luego se quejaran del arbitro


----------



## Roedr (26 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


>



¿Qué mendrugo lo falló?


----------



## sociedadponzi (26 Oct 2022)

jueves apasionantes


----------



## Roedr (26 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Y luego se quejaran del arbitro



Tienen motivos. No les han dejado repetir el lanzamiento.


----------



## Otrasvidas (26 Oct 2022)

El Bayern es, tras el Madrid, el equipo más regular de la Champions, pero es para que el Farsa se lo haga mirar. En los últimos 5 partidos se ha llevado un 19-2 de los bávaros.


----------



## cebollo (26 Oct 2022)

En los últimos 5 partidos Barcelona-Bayer en Champions el resultado global es 19-2 y uno de los dos goles del Barcelona fue de Alaba en propia puerta.


----------



## El chepa (26 Oct 2022)

Que alguien me diga por dios! 
Cómo va el Atleti! 
Pongame una Mahou!


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


>



con esta, cuantas copas de europa les debe el futbol..... wahahahahhaha a parla!!!


----------



## filets (26 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué mendrugo lo falló?



Carrasco fallo el penalty y luego fue el que desvio el remate que iba a puerta


----------



## el ruinas II (26 Oct 2022)

vaya ridiculo del barça, y lo peor de todo seran las soplapolleces de cespedman para justificarse


----------



## Roedr (26 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Carrasco fallo el penalty y luego fue el que desvio el remate que iba a puerta



La leche....


----------



## fachacine (26 Oct 2022)

Por cierto qué bueno es Kimmich, 27 años, sustituto perfecto de Modric, pero tiene contrato hasta 2025 y no lo van a soltar, y menos para reforzar al Madrid . Una pena.


----------



## The Replicant (26 Oct 2022)

Pero en el Torneo de Sensaciones el Farça va lider

taluecs


----------



## El chepa (26 Oct 2022)

Últimos 14 goles entre Bayern y Barsa:
14-0


----------



## Roedr (26 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Carrasco fallo el penalty y luego fue el que desvio el remate que iba a puerta



Lo del desvío ya no es de este mundo. Es completamente increíble.


----------



## Chichimango (26 Oct 2022)

El penalti del Atleti es para verlo en bucle, joder. Es el destino descojonándose en su puta cara, no se me ocurre otra explicación.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)

Noche mágica.

La vida es maravillosa.

El mundo es desde hoy un poco mejor.


----------



## 11kjuan (26 Oct 2022)

Que esta gentuza gane millones y haya remeros que no llegan a fin de mes.

Muy triste todo.


----------



## HArtS (26 Oct 2022)

¿El Sevilla ya está eliminado?


----------



## The Replicant (26 Oct 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> El penalti del Atleti es para verlo en bucle, joder. Es el destino descojonándose en su puta cara, no se me ocurre otra explicación.



Un club tan PATETICO se merece todo lo que le pase


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## geflow (26 Oct 2022)

Pues gracias al gol de Lewandoski contra el Inter, nos hemos podido echar unas risas dos noches seguidas de champions en lugar de una. 

Que le den el balon de oro de los valors ya


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> lo que yo tengo entendido es que si el partido esta acabado no hay rechaze
> se tira y si el portero lo para se acabo



Eso pensaba yo, pero se ve que si entra el VAR básicamente rebobinas hasta el momento de la acción, cuando el partido estaba en juego, y el árbitro tiene que volver a pitar el final, y no lo puede hacer con uno del Atleti rematando en el área.

Me imagino que eso está escrito en alguna parte. Espero, en todo caso.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Oct 2022)

Yo creo que un 2022 tan brutal a nivel futbolístico es irrepetible.

Osea, ya os lo digo. Me da igual lo que venga. Este año es imposible de superar.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)

parcial de 15 goles a 0...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## vegahermosa (26 Oct 2022)

como diria el inclito tertuliano de cierto programita de entretenimiento nocturno, "que noche pedrerol, que noche"


----------



## Roedr (26 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Noche mágica.
> 
> La vida es maravillosa.
> 
> El mundo es desde hoy un poco mejor.



Floren el único que pasa y tú no exigiendo su dimisión. Algo pasa. ¿Eres primo de Carrasco?.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que un 2022 tan brutal a nivel futbolístico es irrepetible.
> 
> Osea, ya os lo digo. Me da igual lo que venga. Este año es imposible de superar.



este año ha un mundial en medio y sabiendo eso,,hemos empezado la liga mas tarde...
sevilla vendio a todos sus centrales...
atletico inexplicablemente bajo los brazos cuando encajaba un gol o fallaba un penal..
barcelona perdono y puso al tragaldaba de pique..y en un grupo de la muerte un error asi te manda a casa...


el bayern esta intratable..pero seguro que en enero estara como siempre con media plantilla lesionada y andado


----------



## Roedr (26 Oct 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> El penalti del Atleti es para verlo en bucle, joder. Es el destino descojonándose en su puta cara, no se me ocurre otra explicación.



Sí, roza lo irreal. Es ver y no creer.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> este año ha un mundial en medio y sabiendo eso,,hemos empezado la liga mas tarde...
> sevilla vendio a todos sus centrales...
> atletico inexplicablemente bajo los brazos cuando encajaba un gol o fallaba un penal..
> barcelona perdono y puso al tragaldaba de pique..y en un grupo de la muerte un error asi te manda a casa...
> ...



yo tengo curiosidad en ver como esta el benfica este año. no me parece nada vulgar que en un grupo con nombres como psg y juve este matematicamente clasificado en la jornada 5 -si no lo estaba antes- y todavia tenga opciones de ser primero de grupo. para colmo dudo que tenga muchos en la plantilla que vayan al mundial...


----------



## El Juani (26 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que un 2022 tan brutal a nivel futbolístico es irrepetible.
> 
> Osea, ya os lo digo. Me da igual lo que venga. Este año es imposible de superar.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, roza lo irreal. Es ver y no creer.



Lo falla, el rechace a puerta vacia al larguero y al tercer disparo, va a gol y el mismo que ha lanzado el penalti la rechaza fuera cual defensa épico.

Es irreal e insuperable.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## Roedr (26 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo falla, el rechace a puerta vacia al larguero y al tercer disparo, va a gol y el mismo que ha lanzado el penalti la rechaza fuera cual defensa épico.
> 
> Es irreal e insuperable.



Lo de JuanFran fue un fallo normal en un tanda de penalties, pero esto es el destino apuñalándote y riéndose de ti.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## qbit (26 Oct 2022)

No me canso de verlo, y los comentaristas moros riéndose: 



Deberíamos abrir una encuesta sobre cuál de los dos eliminados ha sido más ridiculé o más doloroso para sus aficiones.


----------



## ironpipo (26 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo del desvío ya no es de este mundo. Es completamente increíble.



se ve como el del bayern casi se lo folla contra el palo agradeciéndole el favor


----------



## pr0orz1337 (26 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En los últimos 5 partidos Barcelona-Bayer en Champions el resultado global es 19-2 y uno de los dos goles del Barcelona fue de Alaba en propia puerta.



De los últimos 15 goles, los 15 son del Bayern.


----------



## Roedr (26 Oct 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> se ve como el del bayern casi se lo folla contra el palo agradeciéndole el favor



es tan sublime todo que nos olvidamos del triunfo del país de la esquina


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (26 Oct 2022)

bueno bueno bueno....


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (26 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No me canso de verlo, y los comentaristas moros riéndose:
> 
> 
> 
> Deberíamos abrir una encuesta sobre cuál de los dos eliminados ha sido más ridiculé o más doloroso para sus aficiones.



Ridicule la del barsa.
Dolorosa la del Atlético.

Es de las que no van a olvidar nunca.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Oct 2022)

Bueno compañeros, habrá que ganar al Girona... que nos queda.


----------



## Ritalapollera (26 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo creo que un 2022 tan brutal a nivel futbolístico es irrepetible.
> 
> Osea, ya os lo digo. Me da igual lo que venga. Este año es imposible de superar.



Es imposible. El Madrid protagonizó la mayor hazaña de la historia, contra todo y contra todos se llevó la Champions. El far$a dos veces a la puta calle y ahora lo del patético 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## loquehayqueoir (26 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno compañeros, habrá que ganar al Girona... que nos queda.



4 partidos muy, muy ganables y nos podemos ir al Mundial como primeros de grupo en Champions y a 40/42 en Liga.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (26 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No me canso de verlo, y los comentaristas moros riéndose:
> 
> 
> 
> Deberíamos abrir una encuesta sobre cuál de los dos eliminados ha sido más ridiculé o más doloroso para sus aficiones.



Lo del atletico y los pensltis viene de lejos. No recuerda nadie la eliminacion ante el ofi de creta????


----------



## pr0orz1337 (26 Oct 2022)

La despeja de un gol cantado Carrasco del Atlético.


----------



## 11kjuan (26 Oct 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> La despeja de un gol cantado Carrasco del Atlético.



Me mola mazo como los del Neverkusen lo celebran en delante del puto jeto de Carrasco.

Menudo pecho frío el Carrasco


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## pr0orz1337 (26 Oct 2022)

Reinventando el Fupbol a través de las ecuaciones del 'calbo' de Sant Pedor.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## Th89 (27 Oct 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> La despeja de un gol cantado Carrasco del Atlético.



Delirante  

Si soy yo Carrasco al rubio ese le hago una rinoplastia gratuita.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ritalapollera (27 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Delirante
> 
> Si soy yo Carrasco al rubio ese le hago una rinoplastia gratuita.



También hay que entender al perdedor, en esos momentos estás completamente jodido, no sabes ni por dónde te da el aire.

El rubio maricón se pasa un poco sí 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## filets (27 Oct 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> También hay que entender al perdedor, en esos momentos estás completamente jodido, no sabes ni por dónde te da el aire.
> 
> El rubio maricón se pasa un poco sí
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



¿Se pasa un poco?
Se inventan un penalty con el partido terminado para darle la victoria al Patetico
Poca reaccion me parece


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Oct 2022)

Y el MARCA seguira pidiendo ANSU FRAGIL seleccion


----------



## geflow (27 Oct 2022)

Da mucha tranquilidad saber que la columna vertebral de la seleccion española esta formada por jugadores de europa league


----------



## Edu.R (27 Oct 2022)

geflow dijo:


> Da mucha tranquilidad saber que la columna vertebral de la seleccion española esta formada por jugadores de europa league



Clase mundial compañero.


----------



## El Juani (27 Oct 2022)

*El Madrid, a la caza del ‘market pool’*
*El club blanco puede ingresar hasta 11,7 millones de euros extra si los otros tres equipos españoles quedan eliminados de la Champions.*
*El Madrid puede sacar tajada económicamente si se consuma la debacle del resto de equipos españoles en la fase de grupos de la Champions* (ni Atlético, ni Barça ni Sevilla están aún eliminados pero afrontan las dos últimas jornadas en una situación comprometida). *La cuestión radica en el *_*market pool*_*, una de las partidas de premios que la UEFA paga a los equipos de la Champions y que depende, para cada equipo, del rendimiento de los otros clubes que representan a su mismo país.* En el caso del Madrid, la eliminación de los equipos españoles puede suponerle hasta 7,8 millones de euros de ingresos extra, una cantidad cercana al premio (9,6 M€) que da la clasificación para octavos de final… 


La cifra depende de hasta dónde llegue el Madrid y el resto de equipos de LaLiga. Según un cálculo estimado (y en el escenario más prudente) *en base al reparto de temporadas precedentes, a los clubes españoles les corresponden alrededor de 56 M€*. La mitad está asignada antes de comenzar la competición en función de la clasificación en Liga la temporada anterior. Así, *el Madrid, por su condición de campeón de Liga, se lleva el 40% de esa mitad (11,2 M€)*; el Barça, el 30% por ser segundo (8,4 M€); el Atlético, el 20% por ser tercero (5,6 M€); y el Sevilla, el 10% por ser cuarto (2,8 M€).

*La otra mitad depende de los partidos jugados en Champions esta temporada*. Ahí es donde el Madrid puede beneficiarse de la eliminación del resto de equipos. Esta temporada cada club español tiene garantizados 3,9 millones de esta partida, que ingresa en el supuesto de no pasar de la fase de grupos y que el resto de clubes españoles lleguen los más lejos posible. *El Madrid se asegurará 4,7 millones de euros más si ni Atlético, ni Barça ni Sevilla no son capaces de llegar a octavos y los blancos pueden llevarse 3,1 M€ euros más, hasta alcanzar una cifra final de 11,7 millones de euros, si llegasen a la final*. Ya solo en el supuesto de que dos de los tres caigan eliminados en la liguilla, el Madrid se asegurará 2,9 millones de euros, el mismo premio que se paga por una victoria en la fase de grupos.


LAS CUENTAS DEL ‘MARKET POOL’ DEL MADRIDAsegurado por los seis partidos de la fase de grupos3,9 M€Si llega a octavos y los otros tres equipos
españoles caen eliminados en la liguilla8,6 M€Si llega a octavos y dos de los otros tres equipos
españoles caen eliminados en la liguilla6,8 M€Si llega a la final y los otros tres equipos españoles
caen eliminados en la liguilla11,7 M€Si llega a la final y los otros tres equipos españoles
llegasen a semifinales7,3 M€
Otra forma de ver la diferencia de cómo un equipo se beneficia de llegar lejos (o le perjudica de cuán lejos lleguen los demás) es exponiendo el supuesto contrario.* Si todos los equipos españoles llegasen a semifinales, los finalistas* (al venir determinado el reparto por los partidos jugados, aquí no importa quién sale campeón) *ingresarían solo 7,3 M€ cada uno por esta partida del *_*market pool*_, en lugar de los 11,7 que puede ingresar un finalista en solitario si los otros tres equipos caen en la fase de grupos.

*El Madrid lleva casi 60 millones de euros ganados en esta Champions*
_Market pool_ aparte, *las ganancias del Madrid ascienden a casi 60 millones de euros esta temporada en la Champions*. Más de la mitad (36,4 M€) son del _bonus_ que le corresponde al Madrid por los resultados de los últimos diez años y el palmarés histórico. A ello hay que sumar el fijo de 15,64 millones de euros que se lleva cada participante en la fase de grupos. *Por los resultados en la liguilla, el Madrid se anota 9,33 millones de euros.* Las victorias se pagan a 2,8 M€ (más una pequeña ‘propina’ del dinero sobrante de los empates, que se determina al finalizar la fase de grupos) y los empates a 930.000 euros. En total, 61,37 millones de euros brutos que, descontando el 3,05% que detrae la UEFA para compensar las pérdidas provocadas por la pandemia en la temporada 2019-2020, se quedan en 59,5 millones de euros.











El Madrid, a la caza del ‘market pool’


El Real Madrid puede salir beneficiado de la posible eliminación de Barcelona, Atlético y Sevilla en la fase de grupos de la Champions.




as.com


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (27 Oct 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> *El Madrid, a la caza del ‘market pool’*
> *El club blanco puede ingresar hasta 11,7 millones de euros extra si los otros tres equipos españoles quedan eliminados de la Champions.*
> *El Madrid puede sacar tajada económicamente si se consuma la debacle del resto de equipos españoles en la fase de grupos de la Champions* (ni Atlético, ni Barça ni Sevilla están aún eliminados pero afrontan las dos últimas jornadas en una situación comprometida). *La cuestión radica en el *_*market pool*_*, una de las partidas de premios que la UEFA paga a los equipos de la Champions y que depende, para cada equipo, del rendimiento de los otros clubes que representan a su mismo país.* En el caso del Madrid, la eliminación de los equipos españoles puede suponerle hasta 7,8 millones de euros de ingresos extra, una cantidad cercana al premio (9,6 M€) que da la clasificación para octavos de final…
> 
> ...









ME NVTREC


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Oct 2022)

Valors.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (27 Oct 2022)

__





¿Ha bajado la zona noble de la liga española alarmantemente de nivel?


En los tres duelos alemanes españoles de esta jornada, los germanos han arrasado de forma apabullante Portugal tendrá más equipos que España en octavos por primera vez ¿Qué le ha pasado a la liga? El grupo del Atlético era bastante accesible, el Inter que le birlo el segundo puesto al...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Me mola mazo como los del Neverkusen lo celebran en delante del puto jeto de Carrasco.
> 
> Menudo pecho frío el Carrasco



el del leverkusen no puede sujetar la rabia porque siente que estaban siendo robados,no hay mas


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Oct 2022)

Puta genialidad


----------



## HDR (27 Oct 2022)

La Liga no es actualmente ni la cuarta mejor de Europa. Solo se salva 1 equipo, casualmente el mejor del mundo... Pero todos los demás son la puta mierda.

Al farsa lo ha eliminado el 7º de Italia.
Al pateti lo ha eliminado el 15º de Alemania.

La Liga tiene un nivel putapénico total.


----------



## qbit (27 Oct 2022)

Ya lo han borrado, pero he encontrado esto:


----------



## pr0orz1337 (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## pr0orz1337 (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## pr0orz1337 (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## filets (27 Oct 2022)

"He aprendido"


----------



## hijodepantera (27 Oct 2022)

No es por excusar a equipos basura como farsa,pateti y cerdilla pero la caída en desgracia de nuestro fútbol con un gobierno bolivariano estaba cantada. 
Más de una vez lo he dicho, en Expaña solo queda el Real, lo demás pura basura.


----------



## geflow (27 Oct 2022)

El tener un padre del atleti y que te haga de su equipo deberia contar como maltrato infantil


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Oct 2022)

geflow dijo:


> El tener un padre del atleti y que te haga de su equipo deberia contar como maltrato infantil



Si, tu dale ideas a la Montero....


----------



## Dr.Muller (27 Oct 2022)

Al final y después del cachondeo de ayer, me invade cierto halo de tristeza cuando veo equipos alemanes hundiendo y rematando a supuestos equipos top de la liga española. Lo del atleti hace honor a su mote de pupas.

_y luego la gracia de que me he apagado medio cigarro en el prepucio cuando estaba cagando en el water riéndome de la rueda de prensa del Xavi y eso ha sido demoledor._


----------



## Th89 (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## Dr.Muller (27 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Se pasa un poco?
> Se inventan un penalty con el partido terminado para darle la victoria al Patetico
> Poca reaccion me parece



Si
tecnicamente fue así


----------



## The Replicant (27 Oct 2022)

la santrada la ramatada y al gal again









Regresa "la centrada, la rematada y el gol": La reacción de RAC1 en el 1-0 del Inter ante el Vktrori - MarcaTV


La emisora catalana RAC1 volvió a 'pasar' una mala noche en Champions League tras la victoria del Inter de Milán ante el Vktoria Plzen (4-0) que mandaba al FC Barcelona a la Europa League por segundo año consecutivo. En el 1-0 del conjunto italiano, el narrador catalán recuperó su mítica...




videos.marca.com


----------



## feps (27 Oct 2022)

Con Camavinga se ha de tener paciencia. Tiene sólo 19 años. Al parecer Carletto piensa trabajar a fondo con él. Creo que va a romper en jugadorazo en el momento en que se asiente y no se desboque con tanta facilidad.









Ancelotti sigue teniendo una ‘espinita’ con Camavinga y se lo ha dicho a la cara: “No te quiero…”


La derrota en Alemania del Real Madrid ha dejado algunos futbolistas tocados, ya que tuvieron la oportunidad de ser titulares en el Red Bull Arena, pero no aprovecharon la ocasión.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Edu.R (27 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


>



Es que es la historia del Atleti en una jugada. Y que den gracias que no ha sido en una ronda más avanzada, porque la epicidad habría sido redondeada.


----------



## qneb (27 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


>



Desde el vídeo de Abraham Zapruder en el asesinato de Kennedy nunca había visto algo tan impactante.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (27 Oct 2022)

Sólo ha pasado el Madrid como equipo español, a ver quién se mete con el Madrid por lo de la SuperLiga !! 

Xabi Alonso tiene la misma flor que Zidane.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## Dr.Muller (27 Oct 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>



Encima esto….jojojojojo


----------



## El chepa (27 Oct 2022)

Los típicos catalufos, jajaja, no puedo parar de reír


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2022)

*Batacazo histórico*

Por primera vez desde que se instauró en la Champions el formato con octavos solo hay un equipo español clasificado, el Real Madrid. Barça, Atleti y Sevilla, eliminados.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (27 Oct 2022)

Los culés que entienden de fútbol saliendo del estadio en el descanso.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (27 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Se pasa un poco?
> Se inventan un penalty con el partido terminado para darle la victoria al Patetico
> Poca reaccion me parece



Ya pero no es Carrasco quien inventó la patraña del VAR ni el que pita penalty con el partido acabado.

Yo hubiera ido a gritar y gesticular al árbitro.

O, como hizo Benzemá en Elche, me habría mofado del puto VAR... no de los defensas o el portero del Elche.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Oct 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


>




jajajajaj


grandes


----------



## Silluzollope (27 Oct 2022)

geflow dijo:


> El tener un padre del atleti y que te haga de su equipo deberia contar como maltrato infantil



Es motivo para que ese padre acabe arrinconado en una residencia llena de cucarachas y mugre cuando sea viejo.


----------



## qneb (27 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ya pero no es Carrasco quien inventó la patraña del VAR ni el que pita penalty con el partido acabado.
> 
> Yo hubiera ido a gritar y gesticular al árbitro.
> 
> O, como hizo Benzemá en Elche, me habría mofado del puto VAR... no de los defensas o el portero del Elche.



Seguramente hubo algo más antes del penalti, si no no tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## tHE dOG (27 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> la santrada la ramatada y al gal again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La santrada al segón pal y la ramatada y al gal.

Este dialecto es ridículo de bochorno.

@Actor Secundario Bob


----------



## tHE dOG (27 Oct 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Los culés que entienden de fútbol saliendo del estadio en el descanso.



Señores que van solos al fútbol, qué vida tan triste.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (27 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Señores que van solos al fútbol, qué vida tan triste.



Mejor ir solos al fútbol, que aguantar a la "jefa" que no les deja ir a ver el partido...¡Digo yo!

Será mejor ser 'libre', que estar detenido en la jaula de la Charo. 

Estás hablando del la región feminazi por excelencia, donde el hombre es una mierda pinchada en un palo.



Donde ellas nacen ya empoderadas antes de los 3 años y ellos con 40 son muy limitaditos y necesitan "confianza".


----------



## tHE dOG (27 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> "He aprendido"



Este subnormal con ojos de huevo saltones es otro payaso extremeño del Barça que se caga en los extremeños y españoles a diario. Judíos nazis.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Oct 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> La despeja de un gol cantado Carrasco del Atlético.





Jajajajaja


El alemán riéndose en la puta cara del pancho


----------



## tHE dOG (27 Oct 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Jajajajaja
> 
> 
> El alemán riéndose en la puta cara del pancho



¿No es belga hijo de españoles?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que es la historia del Atleti en una jugada. Y que den gracias que no ha sido en una ronda más avanzada, porque la epicidad habría sido redondeada.




Es el meme del patético


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Oct 2022)

Las pajas del verano.


----------



## geflow (27 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Es motivo para que ese padre acabe arrinconado en una residencia llena de cucarachas y mugre cuando sea viejo.



Suficiente tienen con el purgatorio colchonero.

En serio, hacer a tu hijo del atleti debería ser motivo para que actue la fiscalia de menores de oficio


----------



## feps (27 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Las pajas del verano.



El calvo bueno es Marcos López. El culé de Maldini no tiene ni puta idea de fútbol.


----------



## Paobas (27 Oct 2022)

Esto nos regala hoy el ínclito Mascaró en Sport. Debe ser que tienen millones infinitos y no nos lo han contado.


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Oct 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1241757
> 
> 
> Esto nos regala hoy el ínclito Mascaró en Sport. Debe ser que tienen millones infinitos y no nos lo han contado.



Otro par de palancas y arreglado. Y ojalá con Xavi por muuuuuuuuuuuuuchos años.


----------



## The Replicant (27 Oct 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1241757
> 
> 
> Esto nos regala hoy el ínclito Mascaró en Sport. Debe ser que tienen millones infinitos y no nos lo han contado.



joder el Cortacéspets ha conseguido algo increible, que los culerdos estén encantados con él y nosotros también

taluecs


----------



## feps (27 Oct 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1241757
> 
> 
> Esto nos regala hoy el ínclito Mascaró en Sport. Debe ser que tienen millones infinitos y no nos lo han contado.



El trasfondo es muy sencillo: el Farsa será sociedad anónima en 2025. Laporta es el tonto útil que seguramente ya lo tendrá todo pactado con sus acreedores. Pronto, el gran símbolo de la Dinamarca del sur estará en manos de fondos de inversión. Justicia poética.


----------



## cebollo (27 Oct 2022)

¿Qué os parece más sorprendente? Qué un jugador bruto, precipitado, sin ninguna visión de juego acabe siendo un buen entrenador (Luís Enrique).

O que un jugador inteligente, con criterio y buena toma de decisiones instantánea acabe siendo un mal entrenador (Xavi).


----------



## filets (27 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> El trasfondo es muy sencillo: el Farsa será sociedad anónima en 2025. Laporta es el tonto útil que seguramente ya lo tendrá todo pactado con sus acreedores. Pronto, el gran símbolo de la Dinamarca del sur estará en manos de fondos de inversión. Justicia poética.



Que facil lo veis todo
El Madrid ganandolo todo apenas saca 10M de beneficio
Un Barça con una plantilla de puta mierda que cae en Europa League y un estadio que hay que demoler ENTERO... ¿que beneficio va a producir?
¿Quien va a meter dinero en la ruina que es el Barça? Y encima con la Generalitat soplandote en el cogote mirando con lupa a ver que haces porque es "MES KUNCLUB"
¿Quien va a comprar el Barça, eh? ¿Quien?


----------



## pr0orz1337 (27 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece más sorprendente? Qué un jugador bruto, precipitado, sin ninguna visión de juego acabe siendo un buen entrenador (Luís Enrique).
> 
> O que un jugador inteligente, con criterio y buena toma de decisiones instantánea acabe siendo un mal entrenador (Xavi).



Siempre aprende más el que fracasa, que al que le cae el éxito llovido del cielo.

El primero siempre se va a cuestionar "¿Dónde falló?" El que gana lo da todo por sabido, y si sospechase que ha sido potra hará lo que sea por mirar a otro lado.


----------



## feps (27 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Que facil lo veis todo
> El Madrid ganandolo todo apenas saca 10M de beneficio
> Un Barça con una plantilla de puta mierda que cae en Europa League y un estadio que hay que demoler ENTERO... ¿que beneficio va a producir?
> ¿Quien va a meter dinero en la ruina que es el Barça? Y encima con la Generalitat soplandote en el cogote mirando con lupa a ver que haces porque es "MES KUNCLUB"
> ¿Quien va a comprar el Barça, eh? ¿Quien?



Estará en manos de sus acreedores. Cuando tú compras un piso con un hipotecón, el piso es del banco hasta que no liquidas completamente la deuda. El Farsa se está endeudando de una manera tan estratosférica, que pronto quedará en manos de aquellos con quienes se ha entrampado.


----------



## El chepa (27 Oct 2022)

En liga sólo han recibido 1 gol en 10 partidos (sin contar los 3 del Madrid) y son el equipo que menos faltas recibe de la liga por encima del Almería, cuando según el relato de la posesió debería ser al revés. Vi unos minutillos del Barsa contra el Villarreal y el Athletic, dos equipos teóricamente correosos, y le jugaban literalmente andando. 

Ranking faltas recibidas equipos LaLiga Santander 2022/2023 - AS.com

El tener un entorno mediáticoarbitral tan favorable se les vuelve en su contra, les faltan estresores, luego un Inter *de mierda *les pinta la cara.


----------



## feps (27 Oct 2022)

Andrés Onrubia fue quien hace dos años me puso en la pista de Tchouaméni. Por él empecé a seguir al jugador francés y a alabar sus bondades en este hilo. Fijaos en lo que dice ahora acerca de Nicolo Barella.


----------



## Th89 (27 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Las pajas del verano.



No hay que tirar nunca la toalla en esta vida, si Calvini sin tener ni puta idea de fútbol vive de ello... el límite es el cielo.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No jodas, ¿ lo sabe chavineta? ya tiene excusa, se han pasado con el riego y abonado, esas cosas se avisan hombre.



Para echar a los del Bayern rápido para los vestuarios


----------



## cebollo (27 Oct 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Siempre aprende más el que fracasa, que al que le cae el éxito llovido del cielo.



Al Xavi jugador no le cae el éxito del cielo. Sus primeros años como jugador son muy difíciles por decirlo suavemente. 

Creo que no da muchas instrucciones a sus jugadores porque para él elegir la jugada correcta era tan natural como respirar.

Para Luís Enrique lo natural era chutar sin ángulo o pasar al compañero en fuera de juego. Comprende mejor al jugador zopenco y le da muchas más claves tácticas.


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2022)

*El Madrid saca tajada de la crisis*

El club blanco se lleva 4,7 millones de euros por la eliminación de los otros tres equipos españoles en Champions y puede ganar otros tres más.


----------



## Th89 (27 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece más sorprendente? Qué un jugador bruto, precipitado, sin ninguna visión de juego acabe siendo un buen entrenador (Luís Enrique).
> 
> O que un jugador inteligente, con criterio y buena toma de decisiones instantánea acabe siendo un mal entrenador (Xavi).



Supongo que precisamente porque el hijo de Amunike era un jugador más ramplón que solo sobresalía en carácter. Un jugador de raza, como decían antes. Prepotente y muy odiable, pero con cojones.

Al Jardinero, sin embargo, no le puedes poner a capitanear ni una cuadrilla de hámsters. Ni carácter ni huevos, sin carisma, jugaba bien al fútbol de una forma muy concreta e ya. Es un meme con esa obsesión que tiene por el estilo y esas mierdas filosóficas que se ha acabado creyendo como si fueran un dogma.

Será el enésimo jugador que a la hora de entrenar se mete la hostia.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> El calvo bueno es Marcos López. El culé de Maldini no tiene ni puta idea de fútbol.



Y se nota a la primera, uno solo habla de estadísticas y mal contadas, el otro de tácticas, etc, ya sido ayudante de entrenador y ha vivido de eso, no se lo que hace actualmente, pero la diferencia es abismal. Maldini no sabe nada, parece periolisto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Oct 2022)

geflow dijo:


> Da mucha tranquilidad saber que la columna vertebral de la seleccion española esta formada por jugadores de europa league



Bueno llegaremos descansados que va a ser lo más importante..


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Supongo que precisamente porque el hijo de Amunike era un jugador más ramplón que solo sobresalía en carácter. Un jugador de raza, como decían antes. Prepotente y muy odiable, pero con cojones.
> 
> Al Jardinero, sin embargo, no le puedes poner a capitanear ni una cuadrilla de hámsters. Ni carácter ni huevos, sin carisma, jugaba bien al fútbol de una forma muy concreta e ya. Es un meme con esa obsesión que tiene por el estilo y esas mierdas filosóficas que se ha acabado creyendo como si fueran un dogma.
> 
> Será el enésimo jugador que a la hora de entrenar se mete la hostia.



Pero vamos a ver, que esta forma de jugar no tiene nada que ver con los de sus gloriosos años. ESte es tres centrocampistas con dos extremos muy abiertos y un gran rematador. Es decir, tres arriba que no se asocian, que no tocan entre ellos, eso se lo vi explicar a Marcos López hace meses, y se descojonaba, siempre lo ha dicho, si tienes jugadores arriba que no son de toques, paredes, etc. Encima en el centro del campo tienen tres tipos que no tienen físico ni ritmo. Si es que los alemanes jugaban a otra cosa, siempre desbordaban, con una facilidad pasmosa. Encima Gavi es el que tienen para luchar y físico, pero si es ridículo todo esto. Pero si choca con cualquiera centrocampista de muchos equipos europeos y sale volando, no hablo de patadas, de choque y forjeceos, pero que sigan en sus trece vendiendo mentiras.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Madrid saca tajada de la crisis*
> 
> El club blanco se lleva 4,7 millones de euros por la eliminación de los otros tres equipos españoles en Champions y puede ganar otros tres más.



Ey pero según un cateto de arriba.el Madrid no genera beneficio alguno ..


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> joder el Cortacéspets ha conseguido algo increible, que los culerdos estén encantados con él y nosotros también
> 
> taluecs



Pues tiene razón, tiene mérito y no sabemos valorarlo.
He visto cosas que no creerías,
unir opiniones de aficionados de Madrid y Barcelona.  buena peli.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Oct 2022)

Y nadie piensa que el Bayern siempre empieza como la bliztkrieg..pero en enero se desinfla como en bastogne?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Y se nota a la primera, uno solo habla de estadísticas y mal contadas, el otro de tácticas, etc, ya sido ayudante de entrenador y ha vivido de eso, no se lo que hace actualmente, pero la diferencia es abismal. Maldini no sabe nada, parece periolisto.



Juraría que marcos López está a veces en Dazn o en gol tv. Creo haberle visto comentado algún partido


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Juraría que marcos López está a veces en Dazn o en gol tv. Creo haberle visto comentado algún partido



Si, yo lo he visto en alguna retransmisión, siempre que puedo lo veo los lunes con Alvarez de MOm, enseña de fútbol, luego le dicen que el Madrid no juega a nada y se descojona. Explico perfectamente la final de champiñones.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (27 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Al Xavi jugador no le cae el éxito del cielo. Sus primeros años como jugador son muy difíciles por decirlo suavemente.
> 
> Creo que no da muchas instrucciones a sus jugadores porque para él elegir la jugada correcta era tan natural como respirar.



Yo a Xavi siempre le visto "olfato de goleador" y muy atento a rematar rechaces oportunistas.

Pero todo eso es táctica de futbolista, la estrategia es otra cosa menos instintiva y más profunda.

No está para enseñarles a jugar al fútbol, está para crear un equipo ganador.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (27 Oct 2022)

¿Cuánto le queda al Barcelona para volver a llegar a unas semis de Champions?

Ayer se demostró que al Barcelona le hace falta un Verratti o un Rodri. Tener un centro del campo equilibrado como tiene el Betis para canalizar el juego, y no jugártelo todo al físico cómo quería el Bayern. 

Y es que el Barcelona no es un equipo equilibrado salvo que juegues contra el Bilbao.

El Bayern hacía que los jugadores del Barcelona hicieran la guerra por su cuenta. La forma en la que defendía el Bayern era la misma que para contraatacar. Eso es un equipo que sabe medir sus contras porque cada contra da sensación de llegada a la portería contraria. Así fue el primero del Bayern.

Ni Busi ni De Jong pueden jugar juntos salvo que juegues contra el Bilbao. Contra equipos muy físicos el juego del Barcelona envejece.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Quien va a comprar el Barça, eh? ¿Quien?



Alguien con fondos ilimitados que se quiera convertir en un poder fáctico de la sociedad catalana por sus propios fines egoístas.

Me cuenta gente de mi confianza que el jeque saudí dueño del Almería de vez en cuando se da un paseo acompañado por un par de señores grandotes con gafas de sol por algunos barrios marginales de la ciudad (es decir, llenos de moros) y se pone a repartir billetes de 50 euros por la calle. De verdad, tal y como lo cuento. 

Es evidente a donde conduce eso a la larga si los billetes los repartes entre periodistas, empresarios, políticos. Los dueños del PSG tienen al presidente de la República Francesa comiendo de su mano.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Oct 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> ¿Cuánto le queda al Barcelona para volver a llegar a unas semis de Champions?
> 
> Ayer se demostró que al Barcelona le hace falta un Verratti o un Rodri. Tener un centro del campo equilibrado como tiene el Betis. Y es que el Barcelona no es un equipo equilibrado salvo que juegues contra el Bilbao.
> 
> ...



Lo que se veía es que los bávaros.presionabsm en defensa individual presionante como si esto fuera la NBA de antes...ya veremos cuantos bávaros están de baja en enero como pasa casi todos los años por fatiga y lesiones musculares


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Oct 2022)

El no va más del no va más del drama: penalti en el 99′, sucede lo imposible y el Atleti fuera


La tragedia se cebó con los rojiblancos. Carrasco falló, el el primer rechace fue al larguero y el segundo se lo sacaron bajo palos. Dramático.




as.com





Joder, habia visto lo que habia pasado en el fallo pero no la mano que causa el penalty.

Es vergonzoso, esto.


----------



## cebollo (27 Oct 2022)

Os imagináis que al Madrid le pitan un penalty a favor con el tiempo cumplido? El Palacio Real y el Museo del Prado ya hubieran ardido.

Eso sí, lo hubiéramos metido.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Os imagináis que al Madrid le pitan un penalty a favor con el tiempo cumplido? El Palacio Real y el Museo del Prado ya hubieran ardido.
> 
> Eso sí, lo hubiéramos metido.



Pitaron un claro, el famoso de la Juventus y lo vendieron que se había tirado un jugador con todo a favor y que limpiamente le quitan el balón sin tocarle con mano y pie aunque en las imagienes se vean que se apoyan en el y que le dan, es imposible no darle, ni Bruce Lee. Para algunos aquello fue un robo, si ocurre lo que dice, dos semanas de campañas de asport y Marsa, de los polacos ni imaginar.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Oct 2022)

La afición del Barça vitoreaba a Lewandowski, por lo que la afición del Bayern comenzó a corear "Messi" en el Camp Nou


----------



## cebollo (27 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Pitaron un claro, el famoso de la Juventus y



Ese fue dentro del tiempo, el árbitro no había pitado el final. Ayer dieron validez hasta a un rechace en el minuto 98 de un partido acabado en el 94.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Os imagináis que al Madrid le pitan un penalty a favor con el tiempo cumplido? El Palacio Real y el Museo del Prado ya hubieran ardido.
> 
> Eso sí, lo hubiéramos metido.



Contra la Juve en aquellos cuartos fue similar, y eso que fue penalty claro, y Barcelona ardió de ira y de blasfemias


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ese fue dentro del tiempo, el árbitro no había pitado el final. Ayer dieron validez hasta a un rechace en el minuto 98 de un partido acabado en el 94.



Lo se, ese partido lo vi en directo, por eso digo, si llega a ser como ayer, bueno, la campaña hubiese sido brutal.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Os imagináis que al Madrid le pitan un penalty a favor con el tiempo cumplido? El Palacio Real y el Museo del Prado ya hubieran ardido.
> 
> Eso sí, lo hubiéramos metido.



pues ayer habia uno en el hilo del atleti diciendo que era penalti claro y que ademas debia haberse repetido porque los defensas entraron antes de tiempo en el area


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> pues ayer habia uno en el hilo del atleti diciendo que era penalti claro y que ademas debia haberse repetido porque los defensas entraron antes de tiempo en el area



Los del filial del VAR$a van aprendiedno del equipo matriz


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Oct 2022)

De hecho yo creo que por algun motivo el arbitro iba con ganas de pitar que se repitiera pero penso que ya iba a ser un escandalo excesivo…


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (27 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y nadie piensa que el Bayern siempre empieza como la bliztkrieg..pero en enero se desinfla como en bastogne?



Si nos pilla el Bayern, en lugar del Leipzig, el martes nos hubiera clavado 6 ó 7...


----------



## vegahermosa (27 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Si nos pilla el Bayern, en lugar del Leipzig, el martes nos hubiera clavado 6 ó 7...



no lo creo, el problema es que el rival era de poco fuste y se relajaron haciendo experimentos


----------



## Schenker (27 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> pues ayer habia uno en el hilo del atleti diciendo que era penalti claro y que ademas debia haberse repetido porque los defensas entraron antes de tiempo en el area



Pues claro, se repite las veces que haga falta hasta que entre la pelotita. Y si no, se expulsa al portero.

O se pita gol aunque no entre, qué coño.

Y luego tienen la poca vergüenza de decir que al Madrid le ayudan los árbitros.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Alguien con fondos ilimitados que se quiera convertir en un poder fáctico de la sociedad catalana por sus propios fines egoístas.
> 
> Me cuenta gente de mi confianza que el jeque saudí dueño del Almería de vez en cuando se da un paseo acompañado por un par de señores grandotes con gafas de sol por algunos barrios marginales de la ciudad (es decir, llenos de moros) y se pone a repartir billetes de 50 euros por la calle. De verdad, tal y como lo cuento.
> 
> Es evidente a donde conduce eso a la larga si los billetes los repartes entre periodistas, empresarios, políticos. Los dueños del PSG tienen al presidente de la República Francesa comiendo de su mano.



La influencia en Cataluña del wahabismo/salafismo marroquí es innegable y todo viene a su vez pagado por Arabia Saudita. Cataluña es una bomba de relojería dentro de España y Europa. Que el club sea comprado y convertido en S.A. por un jeque/fondo saudí, ni cotiza. Nunca se tuvo que permitir que movimientos ideológico/políticos y sus mensajes tuvieran cabida en los campos de fútbol cuando se puso en marcha la ley contra la violencia en los campos de fútbol. Pero ya sabemos que la basura nacionalista y zurda en este país, tienen carta blanca desde hace camino de 50 años ya. El Barcelona es un instrumento de propaganda política muy peligroso para la estabilidad de España. Las mismas marionetas que los del referéndum, aquellos de tsunami democrático o algo así (ya nadie se acuerda)…


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> La influencia en Cataluña del wahabismo/salafismo marroquí es innegable y todo viene a su vez pagado por Arabia Saudita. Cataluña es una bomba de relojería dentro de España y Europa. Que el club sea comprado y convertido en S.A. por un jeque/fondo saudí, ni cotiza. Nunca se tuvo que permitir que movimientos ideológico/políticos y sus mensajes tuvieran cabida en los campos de fútbol cuando se puso en marcha la ley contra la violencia en los campos de fútbol. Pero ya sabemos que la basura nacionalista y zurda en este país, tienen carta blanca desde hace camino de 50 años ya. El Barcelona es un instrumento de propaganda política muy peligroso para la estabilidad de España. Las mismas marionetas que los del referéndum, aquellos de tsunami democrático o algo así (ya nadie se acuerda)…




tranqui : van camino de ser unos don nadies incluso en la liga ESPAÑOLA de su pais ESPAÑA : un valencia mas , un villarreal mas , un sevilla mas , ....

en europa ya directamente se rien del Farsa , ya no es novedad


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (27 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Pero al menos esta temporada la Europa League estará más entretenida que otros años, que por ejemplo el pasado el único equipo de renombre además del Barça era el Nápoles.


----------



## feps (27 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> La influencia en Cataluña del wahabismo/salafismo marroquí es innegable y todo viene a su vez pagado por Arabia Saudita. Cataluña es una bomba de relojería dentro de España y Europa. Que el club sea comprado y convertido en S.A. por un jeque/fondo saudí, ni cotiza. Nunca se tuvo que permitir que movimientos ideológico/políticos y sus mensajes tuvieran cabida en los campos de fútbol cuando se puso en marcha la ley contra la violencia en los campos de fútbol. Pero ya sabemos que la basura nacionalista y zurda en este país, tienen carta blanca desde hace camino de 50 años ya. El Barcelona es un instrumento de propaganda política muy peligroso para la estabilidad de España. Las mismas marionetas que los del referéndum, aquellos de tsunami democrático o algo así (ya nadie se acuerda)…



Si hubiera un referéndum legal en todo el Estado, yo sin duda votaría a favor de la independencia de Cataluña. Son un cáncer desde hace varios siglos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Si nos pilla el Bayern, en lugar del Leipzig, el martes nos hubiera clavado 6 ó 7...



Es discutible eso...


----------



## Forenski (27 Oct 2022)

GOOOOLLLLL del Inter. Ufff, perdonar, es que llevo un retraso en la retransmisión de casi un día.

De todas formas, soy un caballero y felicito efusivamente al Barsa por su clasificación para la Europa League, que es sin duda el lugar donde este club debe estar, tanto por su historia como por haber inventado la forma de jugar al fútbol.


----------



## El chepa (27 Oct 2022)

De nada, majos, ha sido un placer.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (27 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Es discutible eso...



Todo es discutible. 

Tras ver últimamente al RM de Vinicius, Rodrygo, Alaba, Rüdiger, Mendy, Militao, Tchouameni, Camavinga, etc..., que da penita, y tras ver al Bayern ayer, yo creo que el segundo le da mil vueltas al primero...


----------



## tHE dOG (27 Oct 2022)

Ojo que por fin leo críticas al Barsa en los periódicos ingleses que les han comido la polla a nivel deportivo y político 20 años pero empiezan a estar mosqueados por su deuda y que sigan gastando más que nadie.

Estos son los comentarios más votados del The Times de Londres 




Dee T

HACE 16H

Buen viaje a los manipuladores financieros. Dudo que lleguen tan lejos en la copa del jueves tampoco.

Respuesta

Recomendar (15)

Cuota

PAGS

pedro oeste

HACE 7H

Me gustaría una explicación de por qué el Leicester City, con deudas mucho más bajas, no puede fichar jugadores, debido a las reglas del juego limpio financiero, pero el Barcelona, que debe más que las deudas nacionales combinadas de los países de la UE, puede gastar tanto como me gusta.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si hubiera un referéndum legal en todo el Estado, yo sin duda votaría a favor de la independencia de Cataluña. Son un cáncer desde hace varios siglos.



Yo votaría pero para suprimir las comunidades y que los votos no valgan lo mismo en cada provincia. No votaría a favor, esa tierra no es suya, por mucho que se empeñen.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Todo es discutible.
> 
> Tras ver últimamente al RM de Vinicius, Rodrygo, Alaba, Rüdiger, Mendy, Militao, Tchouameni, Camavinga, etc..., que da penita, y tras ver al Bayern ayer, yo creo que el segundo le da mil vueltas al primero...



Tambuen pensé lo mismo del Villarreal Bayern..pero les derrotero el alma a los bavaros


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Que facil lo veis todo
> El Madrid ganandolo todo apenas saca 10M de beneficio
> Un Barça con una plantilla de puta mierda que cae en Europa League y un estadio que hay que demoler ENTERO... ¿que beneficio va a producir?
> ¿Quien va a meter dinero en la ruina que es el Barça? Y encima con la Generalitat soplandote en el cogote mirando con lupa a ver que haces porque es "MES KUNCLUB"
> ¿Quien va a comprar el Barça, eh? ¿Quien?



La pregunta no es quien, la pregunta es por cuanto...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Oct 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> No hay que tirar nunca la toalla en esta vida, si Calvini sin tener ni puta idea de fútbol vive de ello... el límite es el cielo.



La clave es gustar a la persona adecuada. Si wl grupo prisa no le hubiera enchufado, esevtio no seria nadie, un calvo mas de burbuja como mucho


----------



## cebollo (27 Oct 2022)

Volvamos al Madri, Rudiger es zurdo y está dando descanso a Alaba y a Mendy pero el central diestro es Militao y no está descansando un minuto. No hay relevo ahí.

La pareja Camavinga y Tchouameni no está funcionando. Para mí los dos son mediocentros y debe jugar uno u otro pero no solaparse.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y el MARCA seguira pidiendo ANSU FRAGIL seleccion



Ese chaval es bueno. Si es de cristal casi da igual, las convocatorias para el Mundial ahora son de 26, si se rompe en el primer entrenamiento se pone a otro y ya está.


----------



## feps (27 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Volvamos al Madri, Rudiger es zurdo y está dando descanso a Alaba y a Mendy pero el central diestro es Militao y no está descansando un minuto. No hay relevo ahí.
> 
> La pareja Camavinga y Tchouameni no está funcionando. Para mí los dos son mediocentros y debe jugar uno u otro pero no solaparse.



Camavinga NO es mediocentro.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (27 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Volvamos al Madri, Rudiger es zurdo y está dando descanso a Alaba y a Mendy pero el central diestro es Militao y no está descansando un minuto. No hay relevo ahí.
> 
> La pareja Camavinga y Tchouameni no está funcionando. Para mí los dos son mediocentros y debe jugar uno u otro pero no solaparse.



Para jugar de central diestro tambien esta Nacho. Por otra parte, a mi eso de poner a Rudiger de lateral sigue sin convencerme ni siquiera como recambio.

En cuanto a lo de Camavinga y Tchouameni, el problema es que si les pones juntos, no es lo mismo que junto a ellos juegue Modric o Kroos. De todos modos son todavia jovenes y es su primera temporada jugando juntos, por lo tanto hay que esperar mas para ver como se van compenetrando.


----------



## The Replicant (27 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> GOOOOLLLLL del Inter. Ufff, perdonar, es que llevo un retraso en la retransmisión de casi un día.
> 
> De todas formas, soy un caballero y felicito efusivamente al Barsa por su clasificación para la Europa League, que es sin duda el lugar donde este club debe estar, tanto por su historia como por haber inventado la forma de jugar al fútbol.



Joder es que lo de ayer fue casi como ganar una Champions


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> La pregunta no es quien, la pregunta es por cuanto...



Pues mal asunto si no lo compran, pero vendrán inversores a comprarlo, moros o quienes sean. Godman Sachs quiere pasta, dinerete, no quiere un club de fútbol, además de que revende la deuda, a saber quien la está comprando y quien puede ser el dueño.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Camavinga NO es mediocentro.



¿seguro? creo que su mejor temporada en Francia fue jugando ahí, otra cuestión es que puede jugar más arriba y que tiene que buscar un sitio donde encontrarse cómodo.


----------



## Sr Julian (27 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si hubiera un referéndum legal en todo el Estado, yo sin duda votaría a favor de la independencia de Cataluña. Son un cáncer desde hace varios siglos.



Vamos a ver, en Francia tienen una parte de Cataluña y una parte del pais vasco, y no tienen problemas con el sseparatismo de estas regiones catalanas y vascas. Mucho mejor copiar el modelo Frances y todos contentos, menos los sseparatistas vascos y catalanes, que dejaran de chupar de la mamella de todos los Españoles.


----------



## feps (27 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿seguro? creo que su mejor temporada en Francia fue jugando ahí, otra cuestión es que puede jugar más arriba y que tiene que buscar un sitio donde encontrarse cómodo.



Según Onrubia es un centrocampista total. Necesita libertad en el campo. No tiene la disciplina táctica de un mediocentro y no sé si llegará a tenerla. Yo lo veo más del corte de Valverde, un centrocampista explosivo y con llegada.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (27 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Según Onrubia es un centrocampista total. Necesita libertad en el campo. No tiene la disciplina táctica de un mediocentro y no sé si llegará a tenerla. Yo lo veo más del corte de Valverde, un centrocampista explosivo y con llegada.



Camavinga tiene que decidir qué quiere ser de mayor. Salir al campo con el partido perdido (como en las remontadas de Champions) o con el partido ganado da mucha libertad para equivocarse, nadie te va a reprochar nada si regateas donde no debes o arriesgas en el pase. Pero los partidos empiezan todos 0-0 y para gestionar eso en un equipo top hace falta mucha más cabeza. Y no digo para jugar de mediocentro, Valverde es un jugador hiperdisciplinado sin jugar de mediocentro. 

A mí Camavinga me está empezando a preocupar un poco, la verdad.


----------



## feps (27 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Camavinga tiene que decidir qué quiere ser de mayor. Salir al campo con el partido perdido (como en las remontadas de Champions) o con el partido ganado da mucha libertad para equivocarse, nadie te va a reprochar nada si regateas donde no debes o arriesgas en el pase. Pero los partidos empiezan todos 0-0 y para gestionar eso en un equipo top hace falta mucha más cabeza. Y no digo para jugar de mediocentro, Valverde es un jugador hiperdisciplinado sin jugar de mediocentro.
> 
> A mí Camavinga me está empezando a preocupar un poco, la verdad.



19 añitos. Quién los pillara.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (27 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Volvamos al Madri, Rudiger es zurdo y está dando descanso a Alaba y a Mendy pero el central diestro es Militao y no está descansando un minuto. No hay relevo ahí.
> 
> La pareja Camavinga y Tchouameni no está funcionando. Para mí los dos son mediocentros y debe jugar uno u otro pero no solaparse.



...y Casemiro era el mejor mediocentro del mundo. Pero FloPer lo echó de forma sutil: le negó el salario que merecía y trajo a los petardos de Alaba y Rüdiger que ganaban mucho más que él.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (27 Oct 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Vamos a ver, en Francia tienen una parte de Cataluña y una parte del pais vasco, y no tienen problemas con el sseparatismo de estas regiones catalanas y vascas. Mucho mejor copiar el modelo Frances y todos contentos, menos los sseparatistas vascos y catalanes, que dejaran de chupar de la mamella de todos los Españoles.



No te engañes. La puta Constitución española, (ley electoral incluída), se redactó para regar de privilegios a las Provincias Vascas y a Cataluña.

Éso sí: Dile tú a un rojo de Castilla, Melilla, Baleares, Canarias, Andalucía, Murcia, C. Valenciana, Extremadura, Asturias, Cantabria, Aragón, etc... que hay que corregir la puta Constitución e igualarnos a todos... Se volverían locos, te insultarían facha y, llegado el caso, te fusilarían.

Los españoles son así de retrasados mentales. Evidencia: hay seguidores del FCB en todas estas cc.aa. antes referenciadas. Puta aberración. No digo que todo el mundo deba ser del RM... Digo que es aberrante que haya seguidores del FCB fuera de su cc.aa.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (27 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Camavinga tiene que decidir qué quiere ser de mayor. Salir al campo con el partido perdido (como en las remontadas de Champions) o con el partido ganado da mucha libertad para equivocarse, nadie te va a reprochar nada si regateas donde no debes o arriesgas en el pase. Pero los partidos empiezan todos 0-0 y para gestionar eso en un equipo top hace falta mucha más cabeza. Y no digo para jugar de mediocentro, Valverde es un jugador hiperdisciplinado sin jugar de mediocentro.
> 
> A mí Camavinga me está empezando a preocupar un poco, la verdad.



Camavinga y Tchouameni son dos castañas de PM. Negros de cuota Agenda2030 que nos ha endiñado FloPer.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (27 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Pues mal asunto si no lo compran, pero vendrán inversores a comprarlo, moros o quienes sean. Godman Sachs quiere pasta, dinerete, no quiere un club de fútbol, además de que revende la deuda, a saber quien la está comprando y quien puede ser el dueño.



El problema del FCB es que está infectado de política aldeanista... Y a los inversores esa mierda les da dentera... La basura separatista sólo se tolera en la distópica España.


----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> *No te engañes. La puta Constitución española, (ley electoral incluída), se redactó para regar de privilegios a las Provincias Vascas y a Cataluña.
> 
> Éso sí: Dile tú a un rojo de Castilla, Melilla, Baleares, Canarias, Andalucía, Murcia, C. Valenciana, Extremadura, Asturias, Cantabria, Aragón, etc... que hay que corregir la puta Constitución e igualarnos a todos... Se volverían locos, te insultarían facha y, llegado el caso, te fusilarían.*
> 
> Los españoles son así de retrasados mentales. Evidencia: hay seguidores del FCB en todas estas cc.aa. antes referenciadas. Puta aberración. No digo que todo el mundo deba ser del RM... Digo que es aberrante que haya seguidores del FCB fuera de su cc.aa.



Tal cuál. La basura de Constitución española debería llamarse Constitución de los derechos de Pernada Vasco y Catalán.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 Oct 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Vamos a ver, en Francia tienen una parte de Cataluña y una parte del pais vasco, y no tienen problemas con el sseparatismo de estas regiones catalanas y vascas. Mucho mejor copiar el modelo Frances y todos contentos, menos los sseparatistas vascos y catalanes, que dejaran de chupar de la mamella de todos los Españoles.



El modelo francés es tolerancia cero a nivel institucional y de estructura de estado de cualquier movimiento independentista. Nada de cooficialidades en cuanto a idiomas regionales. Hace pocos años a Francia no la tembló el pulso en reducir el número de departamentos como medida de ahorro a nivel burocrático. Sin ir más lejos, en Francia, un departamento no puede inventarse leyes como aquí sí. La justicia francesa es intransigente en cuanto a unidad territorial y es un sistema judicial mucho menos garantista que el español (la vergüenza que se supone que hemos de sentir por “salir” de una dictadura).
Vas a ver tú en Francia que basura secesionista o terrorista tengan influencia en el gobierno central.
Francia salvo por la moronegritud, es un país envidiable y a tener como ejemplo, pero el socialismo está acabando con él.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## Roedr (27 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1242481



A ver si recuperamos una décima parte de lo que costó.


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Pues mal asunto si no lo compran, pero vendrán inversores a comprarlo, moros o quienes sean. Godman Sachs quiere pasta, dinerete, no quiere un club de fútbol, además de que revende la deuda, a saber quien la está comprando y quien puede ser el dueño.



yo supongo que algun pais del golfo persico para acabar de islamizar cataluña y el resto de españa, pero no descartaria capital chino al estilo atletico de madrid...

y como ninguno pique, pues igual destrozan el club vendiendo sus terrenos para hacer pisos y centros comerciales, a saber...


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Oct 2022)

Si tenéis tiempo verlo, este hombre explica cosas del ADN barcalona, es muy prudente, pero deja en evidencia el nivel de entrenadorq ue es la chavineta, por cierto, ya están buscando sustituto, Luis ENRique es posible pero tiene ofertas de Italia e Inglaterra y pagan más, lógicamente.


----------



## The Replicant (28 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



joder, eso si que da miedo, póngame un par



taluecs


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Oct 2022)

Compañeros estamos en la senda!!!!!


----------



## Roedr (28 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si tenéis tiempo verlo, este hombre explica cosas del ADN barcalona, es muy prudente, pero deja en evidencia el nivel de entrenadorq ue es la chavineta, por cierto, ya están buscando sustituto, Luis ENRique es posible pero tiene ofertas de Italia e Inglaterra y pagan más, lógicamente.



El Marcos este es de lo mejorcito.


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2022)

Renuevan un negro y otro que pueden venir en camino


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Renuevan un negro y otro que pueden venir en camino



El endrick ese si que pinta bien


----------



## filets (28 Oct 2022)

¿Alguien sabe donde se saco el titulo de entrenador Xavi?
Porque se fue a Qatar como jugador y al retirarse paso automaticamente a ser entrenador
¿Se lo saco en Qatar?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe donde se saco el titulo de entrenador Xavi?
> Porque se fue a Qatar como jugador y al retirarse paso automaticamente a ser entrenador
> ¿Se lo saco en Qatar?


----------



## Roedr (28 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> El endrick ese si que pinta bien



Empieza mal, con culebrón para su compra. Con Vini o Rodrygo hubo poco de eso. Se irá a donde le más le paguen, pero menudos dramas nos sueltan para hace negocio los periódicos. 

El Marca va a dar la matraca con Endrick como hizo con Mbappe/Halland.


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Empieza mal, con culebrón para su compra. Con Vini o Rodrygo hubo poco de eso. Se irá a donde le más le paguen, pero menudos dramas nos sueltan para hace negocio los periódicos.
> 
> El Marca va a dar la matraca con Endrick como hizo con Mbappe/Halland.



Tranquilo, está firmado
ayer di luz verde no te preocupes


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> El endrick ese si que pinta bien




lo que no me gusta de este chaval es que parece asi de entrada otra diva endiosada
y tiene 16 años
esperaos a que tenga 20...
por lo demas si : parece que apunta a gran jugador


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2022)

*Vinicius, renovado*

El brasileño extendió su contrato, que terminaba en 2024, hasta el año 2027. El Madrid le fichó por 45 millones y ahora vale 120. Es el máximo goleador del equipo en este momento.


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> lo que no me gusta de este chaval es que parece asi de entrada otra diva endiosada
> y tiene 16 años
> esperaos a que tenga 20...
> por lo demas si : parece que apunta a gran jugador



Tiene pinta de marcar muchos goles
corre como una cabra delante de una leona


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (28 Oct 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (28 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Renuevan un negro y otro que pueden venir en camino


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2022)

*El Madrid ya no se sube al avión*

El Madrid tiene cuatro partidos por delante antes del Mundial y no tendrá que salir ‘de casa’: tres en el Bernabéu y uno en Vallecas.


----------



## The Replicant (28 Oct 2022)

Jota picó a los madridistas con Xavi y el resultado fue esto: Roncero disfrutando como un niño


Jota Jordi retó a los madridistas y Tomás Roncero respondió con el apoyo de todo el auditorio de Salamanca.




as.com





Xavi quedate


----------



## feps (28 Oct 2022)

Floren, ya estás tardando.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Floren, ya estás tardando.



Italianos y real Madrid es como agua y aceite..no cuadran ..


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2022)

*¡El Madrid, sin extracomunitarios!*

Rodrygo y Militao ya tienen pasaporte español, lo que permitirá al Real Madrid poder fichar en el mercado invernal si así lo desea. Bellingham, objetivo número uno.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 Oct 2022)

A la Charo que le dio la nacionalidad a Vinicius le ha dado por trabajar por segundo día al trimestre y se la ha dado a Rodrygo y Militao.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Floren, ya estás tardando.



¿Por qué hay una chortina cantando que hay que calentar cosas?


----------



## feps (28 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Italianos y real Madrid es como agua y aceite..no cuadran ..



Panucci y Cannavaro dieron muy buen rendimiento. Cassano fue una broma. 

Para mí Barella tiene clase de sobra para triunfar donde sea.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Italianos y real Madrid es como agua y aceite..no cuadran ..



La verdad es que salvo panucci y cannavaro no recuerdo ninguno que fuera util en el madrid...


----------



## spam (28 Oct 2022)

A mí Barella me parecería un fichajazo, mucho más que Bellingham.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Oct 2022)

El Violencia en Mestalla nunca pone el culo. Tengo esperanzas de ampliar la ventaja en la clasificación este fin de semana.


----------



## feps (28 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> La verdad es que salvo panucci y cannavaro no recuerdo ninguno que fuera util en el madrid...



Entre otras cosas, porque en el Madrid apenas ha habido jugadores italianos en sus 120 años de historia.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Violencia en Mestalla nunca pone el culo. Tengo esperanzas de ampliar la ventaja en la clasificación este fin de semana.



te lo completo:

El Violencia en Mestalla nunca pone el culo...cuando juega contra el Madrid.

contra su Farsa pone el culo y agachado a 4 patas, lo mismo que los demas filiales del Farsa VARsa : villarreal , gerona, sevilla, mallorca ,....

Otra cosa es que gatuso al ser italiano no quiera permitir esto. Veremos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Entre otras cosas, porque en el Madrid apenas ha habido jugadores italianos en sus 120 años de historia.



Ha habido sólo tres. Antes de la Ley Bosman sólo valía la pena fichar grandes estrellas e Italia era importadora, no exportadora.


----------



## tHE dOG (28 Oct 2022)

Italianos e ingleses son un desastre fuera de su tierra.

Hay que fichar alemanes, franceses, brasileños o yugoslavos marrulleros. Y ya. Argentinos ni medio que son puta gentuza como los italianos.


----------



## tHE dOG (28 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> El endrick ese si que pinta bien



Pufff ese parece el Kun Agüero negro qué mala pinta tiene. Si en esos vídeos todos parecen buenos, este parece enano, paticorto, lento y paquetón.


----------



## kakarot (28 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Violencia en Mestalla nunca pone el culo. Tengo esperanzas de ampliar la ventaja en la clasificación este fin de semana.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Oct 2022)

A ver, menos risas. De las últimas 17 visitas del Barcelona a Mestalla, el Barcelona solo ha ganado en 7.

10/17 es casi un 60% de las veces que el Barcelona no gana en Mestalla. Eso no es poner el culo y no creo que haya muchos campos que se le den peor al Barcelona.

El Camp Nou lleva muchos años que es un puti, pero fuera de casa hay equipos que si que le joden con frecuencia.


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Italianos y real Madrid es como agua y aceite..no cuadran ..









Creo que fue el último potable. Porque a Cannavaro se le veían las costuras por todos sitios.


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Oct 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> ¿Cuánto le queda al Barcelona para volver a llegar a unas semis de Champions?
> 
> Ayer se demostró que al Barcelona le hace falta un Verratti o un Rodri. Tener un centro del campo equilibrado como tiene el Betis para canalizar el juego, y no jugártelo todo al físico cómo quería el Bayern.
> 
> ...



MIra el video que he puesto, hay frase demoledora de MARcos López, los equipos competitivos juegan a un fútbol moderno, ( el Barcelona juega a otra cosa y así le va en Europa, aparte de temas de calidad de jugadores).


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Oct 2022)

¿cuales son los equipos que son filiales del var$a?

Yo creo que la Liga hay 3 equipos: Real Madrid, Var$a y Español y los otros 17 son Var$a B de facto


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, menos risas. De las últimas 17 visitas del Barcelona a Mestalla, el Barcelona solo ha ganado en 7.
> 
> 10/17 es casi un 60% de las veces que el Barcelona no gana en Mestalla. Eso no es poner el culo y no creo que haya muchos campos que se le den peor al Barcelona.
> 
> El Camp Nou lleva muchos años que es un puti, pero fuera de casa hay equipos que si que le joden con frecuencia.




que el valencia es un filial del Farsa ademas de antimadridistas es algo incuestionable

solo hay que ver como juega a MUERTE contra el Madrid , y como juega mas relajado contra su Farsa,

cómo le vende jugadores al Farsa con gusto , y cómo al Madrid no le vende ni uno (excepciones : mijatovik , .. ¿?)

la estadistica te la completo nuevamente :

*desde el año 2000 ---> en 22 años : el valencia en valencia , solo ha ganado al Farsa 5 partidos.

y desde el año 2007 --> en 15 años , el valencia en valencia , solo ha ganado al Farsa 1 partido.*


....

ver paginas atras :

tu tambien avanzaste resultados del farsa en liga , diciendo por ejemplo que contra el villarreal en el eintrach camp nou , el villarreal se lo pondria dificil.

y yo te respondi que el villarreal les iba a poner el culo pero bien puesto

y asi fue : 3- 0

porque te dije que el villarreal es otro filial del farsa , ademas de antimadridistas

y el valencia es exactamente igual


EDITO MAS :
mi unica duda es que teniendo a GATUSO puede ¿ ? que el italiano no quiera poner el culo y ordene que jueguen contra el Farsa dandolo todo.
en ese caso si : el valencia podria quitarle algun punto al Farsa ,
pero si GATUSO no se impone , y hace una excepcion contra el Farsa para seguir la politica del valencia : o sea ser un filial del Farsa , entonces será lo mismo que casi siempre : el Farsa se paseará en valencia


----------



## filets (28 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> que el valencia es un filial del Farsa ademas de antimadridistas es algo incuestionable
> 
> solo hay que ver como juega a MUERTE contra el Madrid , y como juega mas relajado contra su Farsa,
> 
> ...







__





El Valencia asalta el trono culé


El Valencia acabó con la hegemonía copera de un Barcelona que en España sumaba títulos como rosquillas. "Gané un trofeo ante el Barça de...




www.marca.com





En el 2017 el VALENCIA le ganó la copa del rey al Barça
Y Marcelino fue despedido









Marcelino: “El detonante de mi despido fue la Copa; para Peter Lim era una competición menor”


El extécnico del Valencia cuenta, en su despedida, que el dueño del club no quería que el título pusiera en riesgo logros como la Champions y que el vestuario se rebeló




elpais.com





Tengo curiosidad por saber si Gennaro Gattuso se impondrá o se dejará ganar


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (28 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, es que hay que ser muy hijo de puta para ganarle una final al jefe.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> La verdad es que salvo panucci y cannavaro no recuerdo ninguno que fuera util en el madrid...



Tampoco ha habido muchos que digamos...


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Oct 2022)




----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Pufff ese parece el Kun Agüero negro qué mala pinta tiene. Si en esos vídeos todos parecen buenos, este parece enano, paticorto, lento y paquetón.



Jojojojo


----------



## Dr.Muller (28 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, menos risas. De las últimas 17 visitas del Barcelona a Mestalla, el Barcelona solo ha ganado en 7.
> 
> 10/17 es casi un 60% de las veces que el Barcelona no gana en Mestalla. Eso no es poner el culo y no creo que haya muchos campos que se le den peor al Barcelona.
> 
> El Camp Nou lleva muchos años que es un puti, pero fuera de casa hay equipos que si que le joden con frecuencia.



Si.
yo también creo qué el valencia va a competir


----------



## qbit (28 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Es motivo para que ese padre acabe arrinconado en una residencia llena de cucarachas y mugre cuando sea viejo.



Y aplicarle el protocolo covid.


----------



## cebollo (28 Oct 2022)

¿Qué os parece la neolengua del barcelonismo? Después de llamar transiciones a lo que con todos los demás equipos son contraataques llega llamar "reconstrucción" a las crisis. 

El otro día Pelopincho llamó "energía mental" a los mamporros de Gavi.


----------



## .⁝. (28 Oct 2022)

El madridista alias _madrilerdo _no encubre su Farsa: teme que el equipo de los „malos“ y los „perdedores“ vuelva a _robar_ por enésima vez consecutiva la Liga, ayudado por el VAR, los árbitros y sus filiales, como ha quedado claro, por ejemplo, en los dos últimos años (LoL). Solo hay un equipo: el Penal VARdrid – el resto de equipos son sus _filiales_.

La rata madridista (alias _madrilerda_) se frota las manos: Happy Madridiot – Happy Merchant.

*La Farsa o Far$a del eterno madrilerdo errante continúa.*




























MAU-MAUDRIDISTAS Mantero Manteros ANTIFA LGBT BLM
HalaL Magreb HalaL Madrid Mena MENAS Moronegro Moronegros Madrilerdos
Judíos-Moros Magrebíes MauMaudrilerdos MauMaudridioten Madridioten
Madridi$ten Antifanten AnarcoGuarros Garrapatas Mass Media
Fecal Mandril Real Emirato de Madridistán MandriLgbtqi Putal Madrid
Ultras Moronegros Ultras Gitanomoros Ultras Mau-Maudrid​


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2022)

kakarot dijo:


>



Quien es la doncella?


----------



## kakarot (28 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Quien es la doncella?



Te gusta?


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2022)

kakarot dijo:


> Te gusta?



A lo mejor, puedo ver mas material?


----------



## kakarot (28 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> A lo mejor, puedo ver mas material?



Doña Aurèlia Bernabeu Blanco.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Oct 2022)

kakarot dijo:


> Doña Aurèlia Bernabeu Blanco.



Ya Vista no me acuerdo porque. Zans


----------



## qbit (28 Oct 2022)

Pues creía que eso de los filiales del Farsa lo decíais medio en broma pero estoy viendo por los resultados de la liga que va a ser verdad.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (28 Oct 2022)

"Con ganas de volver a veros más ricos".

El Barcelona fichó para recuperar lo invertido en la Champions. Y ficharon para que el polaco sintiera que estaba en un club grande. 

Y si los capitanes del Barcelona se van, Xavi queda desprotegido y Laporta puede estar tentado.

A Laporta no le habrá hecho gracia el fiasco de la Champions. Han trabajado como negros en los fichajes para vivir como blancos en la UEFA.


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Ahora es cuando viene un forero muy simpático a decir que el Madrid gana pero nadie le admira. No lo veo, j oder, como estoy, si está en el ignore.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Oct 2022)

Os olvidais de otro italiano que triunfó: Cassano
Triunfó entre las pastelerías madrileñas, enseñándole el camino a Grasard


----------



## feps (29 Oct 2022)

Si Modric regresara fundido del Mundial e hiciera un mala segunda vuelta, sería el momento de decirle adiós. En ese aspecto Kroos lo ha tenido mucho más claro.









El mensaje que llega de Croacia y que no ‘ayuda’ a la renovación de Modric


Luka Modric sigue siendo una de las grandes incógnitas que existen en la entidad blanca. El futbolista continúa sin definir su futuro más allá del Mundial de Qatar y no se descarta que siga ligado al equipo nacional durante unos años más.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## filets (29 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si Modric regresara fundido del Mundial e hiciera un mala segunda vuelta, sería el momento de decirle adiós. En ese aspecto Kroos lo ha tenido mucho más claro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Modric ya esta fundido, y es normal que tiene 37 años
Lo veras en el Mundial arrastrandose por el campo. Solo aguanta 20 minutos


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Oct 2022)

cuidado mañana con el gerona!!!! 

filial directo del Farsa VARsa para jugar a MUERTE y joder al Madrid 

de remate esta reinier , que hará el partido de su vida para reivindicarse e intentar volver al Madrid

partido trampa 100%!!! el del osasuna se va a quedar corto


----------



## filets (29 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> cuidado mañana con el gerona!!!!
> 
> filial directo del Farsa VARsa para jugar a MUERTE y joder al Madrid
> 
> ...









Las gradas del Girona


----------



## feps (29 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Las gradas del Girona


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Oct 2022)

Benzema ha ganado el balón de oro y ahora a cuidarse para el mundial...menuda tela.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Las gradas del Girona



todos esos de la grada del gerona , el 90% de ellos ademas charnegos con familia de otras regiones del resto de España , ¿por que se llaman perros?


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues creía que eso de los filiales del Farsa lo decíais medio en broma pero estoy viendo por los resultados de la liga que va a ser verdad.



No es ver resultados, eso puede ser engañoso, hay equipos que juegan al máximo contra el BArcelona pero no ganan porque no ciertan, porque no tienen más nivel, el Mallorca lo intentó este año, el Celta, el RAyo, etc, y no pudieron. Es cierto pero claro, es mi opinión, que por ejemplo el Villareal es muy diferente cuando juega contra el BArcelona que cuando juega contra el Madrid, el Sevilla lo mismo, sobre todo con tema arbitral, el Madrid les roba, con el BArcelona el árbitro es humano, es lo que diche Don Monchito.


----------



## xilebo (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿cuales son los equipos que son filiales del var$a?
> 
> Yo creo que la Liga hay 3 equipos: Real Madrid, Var$a y Español y los otros 17 son Var$a B de facto



Cierto. El VAR$A va a ganar TODOS los partidos en el Spotify Camp... los equipos van de turismo... fuera de casa también le regalan los aprtidos pero alguno por deferencia a sus despreciables aficionados aparenta competir...

El año pasado, todos a una, regalaron al VAR$A la clasificación para Champions League


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Ahora es cuando viene un forero muy simpático a decir que el Madrid gana pero nadie le admira. No lo veo, j oder, como estoy, si está en el ignore.



Al RM se le respeta mucho más fuera de España que en España. Puta envidia.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Las gradas del Girona



Hijos de perra. Autofobia.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Oct 2022)

Haaland y Mbappé rabian de envidia:









Así son los asientos que vestirán las gradas del nuevo Bernabéu


El canal de Youtube, Fanáticos Real Madrid, consiguió grabar en exclusiva el diseño de las nuevas butacas que vestirán las gradas del estadio.




as.com


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues creía que eso de los filiales del Farsa lo decíais medio en broma pero estoy viendo por los resultados de la liga que va a ser verdad.



Pues claro, hombre. Y luego al hablar de los arbitros. Contra el madrid se quejan del penalty bien pitado,y contra el VAR$a se descojonan aunque le shayan robado


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (29 Oct 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues claro, hombre. Y luego al hablar de los arbitros. Contra el madrid se quejan del penalty bien pitado,y contra el VAR$a se descojonan aunque le shayan robado



Contra el Barça se siguen quejando del penalty no pitado contra el Madrid.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (29 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1243855



Esa frase define el concepto de tolerancia y frustración.

Y esa frase ha hecho más que los últimos 5 años de la Literatura española.


----------



## filets (29 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Contra el Barça se siguen quejando del penalty no pitado contra el Madrid.











Monchi pidió disculpas a Koeman por llamarle “llorón”


Algunas de las heridas que han dejado el doble enfrentamiento de Liga y Copa entre Sevilla y Barça se van cerrado. Una al menos. Monchi se ha disculpado con Ronald




www.mundodeportivo.com





Contra el Barça AVREEN JRANDE y TRAGAN lo que haya que TRAGAR
Y con una SONRISA


----------



## xilebo (29 Oct 2022)

*Problemón para Ancelotti*

Ni Benzema ni Rodrygo se ejercitan con el grupo; el brasileño pasó mala noche y según Ancelotti, podrá jugar. Si no llega, Hazard y Mariano son las opciones. Valverde y Modric, recuperados.


----------



## Dave Bowman (29 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> cuidado mañana con el gerona!!!!
> 
> filial directo del Farsa VARsa para jugar a MUERTE y joder al Madrid
> 
> ...



Ya te digo, partido trampa! mucho miedo este partido

El madrid no juega a muerte sus partidos?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2022)

halland lesionado en el pie....la pega de la gente alta que corre mucho es la tendencia a las roturas fibrilares y sobrecargas


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Ya te digo, partido trampa! mucho miedo este partido
> 
> El madrid no juega a muerte sus partidos?



Juega a jugar bonito y a inventar el fútbol, siempre que el césped tenga altura y humedad adecuadas.


----------



## filets (29 Oct 2022)

Ya nos podemos despedir de Benzema esta temporada.
Esta reservandose para el mundial y despues estara destrozado y necesitara recuperarse.
Espero que al final de temporada le demos PUERTA por biejo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Benzema ha ganado el balón de oro y ahora a cuidarse para el mundial...menuda tela.



Vayanomeloexperaba.gif. 

Modric está haciendo lo mismo pero como se corta un poco más y es Modric nadie dice nada.


----------



## feps (29 Oct 2022)

El Madrid necesita un sustituto para Modric, ya sea Barella u otro. Y para mí tampoco cabe duda de que al mejor Benzema no lo volveremos a ver. El relevo es obligado.


----------



## Paobas (29 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid necesita un sustituto para Modric, ya sea Barella u otro. Y para mí tampoco cabe duda de que al mejor Benzema no lo volveremos a ver. El relevo es obligado.



Hay gente que decía no querer a Haaland (no sé hasta qué punto eso fue así en el club) por estar Benzema on fire. Es decir, no querer asegurarse la comida para todo el invierno porque ya había para 3 buenos ágapes otoñales. Descartar a un animal del gol que ya es mucho mejor en eso que Karim por un jugador al que le quedaban 2 años top a lo sumo. Qué anormalidad más supina, parece mentira. El Madrid debió hacer con Karim lo mismo que con Casemiro, aprovechar su última buena temporada para sacar un traspaso a tiempo y financiar así parte del precio del sustituto. Si la jugada de Case ha sido redonda por un jugador 8 anos más joven, imaginaos cuan buena habría sido con Benzema por 1 tío casi 13 años más joven. Pero, no, importaba el aquí y ahora y punto.


----------



## Paobas (29 Oct 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Vayanomeloexperaba.gif.
> 
> Modric está haciendo lo mismo pero como se corta un poco más y es Modric nadie dice nada.



Aguantar 4 partidos más así ganando aunque sea por la mínima y ya después del mundial será otra cosa.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues creía que eso de los filiales del Farsa lo decíais medio en broma pero estoy viendo por los resultados de la liga que va a ser verdad.



La liga va a estar disputada por arriba de manera artificial. El Bcn va a ganar muchos partidos por incomparencencia, solo se lo pelearan quienes de verdad se jueguen mucho y se vean francamente necesitados de puntos.
No me extrañaria que acabada la liga con puntuciones parecidas o incluso el Madrid con bastantes mas puntos, el Barcelona lleve muchos mas goles a favor....esos mismos que no meten la pierna en el nou camp o plantan cara al barcelona 20 minutillos son los que se dejan los cojones ante el Real Madrid....

Solos contra todos, ya lo decia Ultrasur ...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Oct 2022)

hoy : partido almeria - celta

sin balon : jugada de lio entre 3 jugadores , pisoton con los tacos de uno del celta en la pierna de uno del almeria

¿que ocurre? : el VAR llama al arbitro , va a verlo , y roja expulsa al agresor del celta : bien hecho


ahora veamos al VAR del VARcelonista roures cuando juega el Madrid , con sus arbitros del Farsa en el VAR y su arbitro culerdo estrella Hernandez Hernandez de arbitro del campo :

la basura del cerdilla "papu gomez" sin balon :
- coge impulso en el aire y le mete un rodillazo en el muslo a valverde
- a continuacion baja con el pie al tobillo y le da un pisoton a conciencia con todos los tacos en el tobillo,
- a continuacion termina de bajar con el pie y le da otro pisoton a conciencia con los tacos en el pie de valverde

resultado : el VAR CALLADO , y el culerdo Hernandez Hernandez tardó en sacar amarilla al hijo puta del cerdilla




eso si : para hacer el teatro + intentar convencer de que el es muy ecuanime y estaba muy preocupado por valverde , y que los madridistas dijeramos "oh mira el arbitro que pensabamos que era del Farsa cómo ayuda a valverde" , entonces el culerdo Hernandez Hernandez se acerca a Valverde y hace como que se interesa por el

no hijo puta culerdo no!! le sacas roja a tu jugador del cerdilla filial de tu Farsa
y luego no hace falta que te intereses por valverde en absoluto


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ya nos podemos despedir de Benzema esta temporada.
> Esta reservandose para el mundial y despues estara destrozado y necesitara recuperarse.
> Espero que al final de temporada le demos PUERTA por biejo



¿hay combates en el mundial?joder, que parecen que van a la guerra, lo mismo caen en cuartos, 4 partidos en dos meses, para morirse.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Oct 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Hay gente que decía no querer a Haaland (no sé hasta qué punto eso fue así en el club) por estar Benzema on fire. Es decir, no querer asegurarse la comida para todo el invierno porque ya había para 3 buenos ágapes otoñales. Descartar a un animal del gol que ya es mucho mejor en eso que Karim por un jugador al que le quedaban 2 años top a lo sumo. Qué anormalidad más supina, parece mentira. El Madrid debió hacer con Karim lo mismo que con Casemiro, aprovechar su última buena temporada para sacar un traspaso a tiempo y financiar así parte del precio del sustituto. Si la jugada de Case ha sido redonda por un jugador 8 anos más joven, imaginaos cuan buena habría sido con Benzema por 1 tío casi 13 años más joven. Pero, no, importaba el aquí y ahora y punto.



¿fuentes fiables? porque la familia de Haaland dice otra cosa, sin contar que el traspaso no es el dinero que dice el city ni de coña. No tenemos ni puta idea de lo que ha pasado, el Madrid filtra cuando le interesa y los periodistas no saben una mierda, como siempre.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿fuentes fiables? porque la familia de Haaland dice otra cosa, sin contar que el traspaso no es el dinero que dice el city ni de coña.



Me interesaría una fuente o un resumen fiable de lo que dice la familia de Haaland. 

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## qbit (29 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Las gradas del Girona



Se dice Gerona. Mira cómo para lo que les interesa sí escriben en español.


----------



## qbit (29 Oct 2022)

A Haaland no se le fichó porque el Manchester City tiene más pasta, así que dejad de elucubrar tontunas.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (29 Oct 2022)

El Newcastle se pone tercero y entrar en la Champions este año va a ser una merienda de negros. 

Cuidado pues.


----------



## filets (29 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> El Newcastle se pone tercero y entrar en la Champions este año va a ser una merienda de negros.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



merienda de moros


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (29 Oct 2022)

Partidazo de Troncao, entre esto y el invent de que el Bayern quería ficharlo por 100 millones ya tiene la temporada hecha.


----------



## El chepa (29 Oct 2022)

Al Atleti le regalan 8 minutos de descuento para que remonte y pierde el partido en el 98


----------



## The Replicant (29 Oct 2022)

jojojojo el Patético perdiendo con el Cádiz en el ultimo segundo    

empieza bien la jornada, a ver si el Valencia nos acaba de alegrar el dia


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (29 Oct 2022)

Una tía retransmitiendo al Sevilla? Pero qué clase de broma es esta?


----------



## Sr Julian (29 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Las gradas del Girona



Se dice *GE*rona, subnormal.
Otro equipo de futbol al servicio político del nazionalismo periferico Catalán. Durante el golpe de estado Lazi, el Chirona hizo un comunicado donde decía que los golpistas eran presos pulitics, su segunda equipación era de color amarillo y este año han quitado la corona del Rey del escudo. 
Este no es el equpo de futbol de mi ciudad, sino el Pokemón fumbol club. Espero que acaben arruinados y desaparezcan como el equipo de Baloncesto Akasvayu.


----------



## el ruinas II (29 Oct 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Al Atleti le regalan 8 minutos de descuento para que remonte y pierde el partido en el 98



todos empujando para que gane el atleti y nada, siguen en su dinamica de perder a toda costa. Cuando te estan ayudando tanto hay que aprovechar , joder, esa es la marca de los equipos grandes. No entiendo que sigan manteniendo al cholo como artifice de un fracaso que ya no tiene ninguna justificacion. Es cierto que ver partidos del atlti desde que esta el cholo da cancer de retina, pero antes ganaba o empataba, ahora es eliminado en la liguilla de chempionsli y lo vacila el cadiz. Creo que los atleticos tienen que empezar a interiorizar aquella frase de que "nos ha dado mucho, pero....."


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Problemón para Ancelotti*
> 
> Ni Benzema ni Rodrygo se ejercitan con el grupo; el brasileño pasó mala noche y según Ancelotti, podrá jugar. Si no llega, Hazard y Mariano son las opciones. Valverde y Modric, recuperados.



Mala planificación ==> ¡FloPer dimisión!


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Oct 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> todos empujando para que gane el atleti y nada, siguen en su dinamica de perder a toda costa. Cuando te estan ayudando tanto hay que aprovechar , joder, esa es la marca de los equipos grandes. No entiendo que sigan manteniendo al cholo como artifice de un fracaso que ya no tiene ninguna justificacion. Es cierto que ver partidos del atlti desde que esta el cholo da cancer de retina, pero antes ganaba o empataba, ahora es eliminado en la liguilla de chempionsli y lo vacila el cadiz. Creo que los atleticos tienen que empezar a interiorizar aquella frase de que "nos ha dado mucho, pero....."



atléticos = enfermos mentales


----------



## Chispeante (29 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> hoy : partido almeria - celta
> 
> sin balon : jugada de lio entre 3 jugadores , pisoton con los tacos de uno del celta en la pierna de uno del almeria
> 
> ...



Lo peor es la que montó el Madrid con Florentino y Butragueño después del partido...ah no,que tragaron como siempre.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Lo peor es la que montó el Madrid con Florentino y Butragueño después del partido...ah no,que tragaron como siempre.



A FloPer el RM se la suda... Y Butragueño es su putita.


----------



## feps (29 Oct 2022)

Los jugadores del Atleti le están haciendo la cama al vendehumos mejor pagado de los banquillos.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (29 Oct 2022)

No creo que Halaand no viniese porque el Madrid no quería, si no al contrario. Como estaba Benzema en plan estelar pensaría que lo mismo iba a chupar banquillo y mejor el City. Además, no sabemos lo que costó pero seguro que el City le paga tanto o más de lo que iba a cobrar aquí. 

Ahora Benzema por unas causas u otras ya ni juega y estamos en bragas.


----------



## el ruinas II (29 Oct 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> No creo que Halaand no viniese porque el Madrid no quería, si no al contrario. Como estaba Benzema en plan estelar pensaría que lo mismo iba a chupar banquillo y mejor el City. Además, no sabemos lo que costó pero seguro que el City le paga tanto o más de lo que iba a cobrar aquí.
> 
> Ahora Benzema por unas causas u otras ya ni juega y estamos en bragas.



puede ser, pero como dijo von manstein "Selbst der beste Betriebsplan hat viele Mängel" incluso el mejor plan operativo tiene muchos fallos


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Oct 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> puede ser, pero como dijo von manstein "Selbst der beste Betriebsplan hat viele Mängel" incluso el mejor plan operativo tiene muchos fallos



Sobre todo si tus soldados no entienden alemán.


----------



## MarloStanfield (29 Oct 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Se dice *GE*rona, subnormal.
> Otro equipo de futbol al servicio político del nazionalismo periferico Catalán. Durante el golpe de estado Lazi, el Chirona hizo un comunicado donde decía que los golpistas eran presos pulitics, su segunda equipación era de color amarillo y este año han quitado la corona del Rey del escudo.
> Este no es el equpo de futbol de mi ciudad, sino el Pokemón fumbol club. Espero que acaben arruinados y desaparezcan como el equipo de Baloncesto Akasvayu.



Y para los que se ofenden de que no digamos girona, el otro dia estuve viendo el partido entre el ferrol y el castilla en la tv gallega, y llamaban 'Castela' al Castilla, y Raúl gonzalez Branco al entrenador.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (29 Oct 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> puede ser, pero como dijo von manstein "Selbst der beste Betriebsplan hat viele Mängel" incluso el mejor plan operativo tiene muchos fallos



Bestimmt. Auch die besten Schwimmer ertrinken


----------



## Sr Julian (29 Oct 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> Y para los que se ofenden de que no digamos girona, el otro dia estuve viendo el partido entre el ferrol y el castilla en la tv gallega, y llamaban 'Castela' al Castilla, y Raúl gonzalez Branco al entrenador.



Los ofendiditos Lazis son unos hipócirtas de mierda, dicen que "obligatoriamente" se tiene que poner Girona porque es el nombre oficial, pero ellos en TV3% en vez de decir Zaragoza por su nombre ofcial dicen Saragossa en dialecto catalán.


----------



## feps (29 Oct 2022)

Rodrygo no se borra.


----------



## Chispeante (29 Oct 2022)

Los topónimos,ya sea London-Londres, Milano-Milan o Girona-Gerona, se traducen. Los apellidos, como el de Raúl González Blanco o Tom Cruise (Tomás Crucero), no. El sadismo paleto y ridículo de los nacionalistas, a tope. Con la colaboración rendida y servil de los gobiernos centrales.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Los topónimos,ya sea London-Londres, Milano-Milan o Girona-Gerona, se traducen. Los apellidos, como el de Raúl González Blanco o Tom Cruise (Tomás Crucero), no. El sadismo paleto y ridículo de los nacionalistas, a tope. Con la colaboración rendida y servil de los gobiernos centrales.



El Real Madrid se llama así, "Real Madrid", en todas las versiones de wikipedia del mundo. Menos en una. Adivinad en cuál.









Reial Madrid Club de Futbol - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Oct 2022)

estais viendo el filial del Farsa con el Farsa?

¿veis como el violencia está suavecito en la presion al Farsa?

si recordais los partidos del Madrid en violencia contra el violencia , la presión que hacian estos hijos de perra era de MORIRSE ASFIXIANTE TODO EL PARTIDO


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (29 Oct 2022)

El barsa es muy pero que muy malo


----------



## seven up (29 Oct 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> No creo que Halaand no viniese porque el Madrid no quería, si no al contrario. Como estaba Benzema en plan estelar pensaría que lo mismo iba a chupar banquillo y mejor el City. Además, no sabemos lo que costó pero seguro que el City le paga tanto o más de lo que iba a cobrar aquí.
> 
> Ahora Benzema por unas causas u otras ya ni juega y estamos en bragas.



No eramos la primera opción, ni siquiera la segunda, eramos la tercera puta opción del jugador, de su padre y de Raiola, por ahí circulan las declaraciones realizadas por su padre no hace mucho tiempo.
Muchos no quieren entender sobre el dinero y la profesionalidad, los jugadores juegan por dinero y acaban en los equipos que más les pagan. Antesdeayer salió la noticia de la prima de fidelidad que se llevará Mbappe cada año, 70 millones por cada año, en total va a cobrar 630 millones en tres años.
El Real Madrid y el resto de los clubs de la Liga desde que se acabó la Ley del PP no pueden competir en fichas contra la premier y los moros. Si nos ponemos a competir acabamos en la ruina como le ha pasado al Barça. Este año el Real Madrid ganando Champions y Laliga, si no es por la ayuda de los yankies habría perdido pasta. El Atlético para cuadrar las cuentas del año pasado tiene que vender alguien en los mundiales, sino tiene que acudir a una ampliación de capital. El Sevilla tuvo que vender sus defensas para comenzar la temporada y el resto de los clubs españoles a pesar de vender sus derechos televisivos del futuro, al dia de hoy no tienen un puto euro. El camino pasa por fichar juventud y tirar de cantera antes de que nos la lleven para las islas britanicas, por suerte la cantera la trabajamos muy bien en España y ahí estan los titulos para corroborarlo. Por desgracia esa es la realidad, los tiempos de la fortaleza economica de Laliga han pasado, como pasó antes con el calcio, lo que no conviene es volverse locos por ningún jugador en especial.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (29 Oct 2022)

Parece que se ha lesionado Eric García. Las posibilidades de España en el Mundial aumentan.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Oct 2022)

0-0
pasadme el papel para firmar el resultado


----------



## feps (29 Oct 2022)

¿Qué tal está pitando Roures?


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (29 Oct 2022)

Que malo es el Valencia x dios


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Qué tal está pitando Roures?



Lo habitual.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (29 Oct 2022)

no me lo esperaba : el violencia poniendo el culo ante su Farsa , ahora la diferencia con otras veces es que ha sido en el mismo final


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Oct 2022)

Puto Valencia. Putos mediocres y acomplejados.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Oct 2022)

la verdad es que hoy el valencia ha hecho bien el papel. parecia de verdad que no querian perder el partido....he visto la segunda parte y bueno, han aguantado hasta casi el final.
no obstante, ya quisiera yo que cuando vaya el madrid alli el ambiente sea tan calmado y la presion tan....tibia.

desde aqui da la sensacion de que el pancatalanismo ha calado bien en la sociedad valenciana....


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> la verdad es que hoy el valencia ha hecho bien el papel. parecia de verdad que no querian perder el partido....he visto la segunda parte y bueno, han aguantado hasta casi el final.
> no obstante, ya quisiera yo que cuando vaya el madrid alli el ambiente sea tan calmado y la presion tan....tibia.
> 
> desde aqui da la sensacion de que el pancatalanismo ha calado bien en la sociedad valenciana....



El arbitraje ha sido sibilino y constante, pero nadie va a hablar de eso, ni siquiera en Valencia.


----------



## cebollo (29 Oct 2022)

A mi me parece bien que el Barcelona gane a sus filiales.


----------



## qbit (29 Oct 2022)

Da asco entrar en as.com (nunca mejor dicho), porque las noticias del Farsa las enfocan siempre desde el punto de vista culerdo, y encima estuvieron años todos los tontos diciendo que son prensa del Madrid.


----------



## tHE dOG (29 Oct 2022)

El Barsa va a ganar la liga y el Madrid año en blanco y verás que risas.

Roncero se muere de humillación.


----------



## tururut12 (29 Oct 2022)

Tampoco hay que pensar que todos los rivales que juegan contra el Barça se dejan ganar. También los aficionados azulgranas piensan que el Español, Getafe y Rayo hacen lo mismo contra el Real Madrid. La diferencia está en que cuando ya van perdiendo por dos goles de diferencia ya tiran la toalla, pero contra el Real aún siguen luchando.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (29 Oct 2022)

El partido ha sido lamentable.2 equipos sin ideas ni recursos.El Valencia ramplón.El jardinero,ha celebrado el gol tal champions hubiera ganado.El karma y la baraka volvera


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (29 Oct 2022)

Lesion de eric garcia.. BIEN nacho seleccion


----------



## feps (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## VandeBel (29 Oct 2022)

Q partido más malo de ambos equipos. Lo del Valencia normal porque aparte de que tiene una plantilla floja tenía hoy un montón de bajas en el centro de campo. Acabar con Lato y Jesús Vázquez, dos laterales de interiores es de chiste.

Es desesperante que un Barcelona ramplón lleve 31 puntos en 12 jornadas.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (29 Oct 2022)

El polaco, incluso, hace función de entrenador, capitán y estrella a la misma vez. 

El Barcelona ya ha ganado en el campo de la Real, del Sevilla y del Valencia. Y si el Atlético no espabila, otro feudo más para el bolsillo. 

Esta Liga va a ser una partida larga de ajedrez entre el polaco y el Madrid.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El arbitraje ha sido sibilino y constante, pero nadie va a hablar de eso, ni siquiera en Valencia.



joder, cuando le preguntan a nosequien del valencia por el gol anulado.... tension cero, crispacion cero.... ya quisiera que si pasa asi con el Madrid fuera igual...

y cuando hablaba el mismo jugador de lewandoski.... rober es muy bueno y tal..... rober??? es tu primo?? lo dicho, el barcelona tiene un rival en liga, el madrid, puntualmente puede tener partidos que tenga que luchar si los equipos estan necesitados de puntos, pero la verdad es que cada vez me parece evidente una dejadez ante los cules sangrante....

hay un saco de equipos en el que meteria por supuesto al bilbao, al osasuna, al llirona ,al sevilla, a los de valencia, mallorca, rayo, getafe y como no el atletico que aunque no ganen ellos, cualquiera menos el madrid y si eso conlleva dejar de meter la pierna contra el barcelona, o jugar con filiales ante el barcelona, adelante.... si eso no es adulterar la competicion, esta ahi ahi....


----------



## filets (29 Oct 2022)

El Barça en europa ha recibido goles en TODOS LOS PARTIDOS hasta el Pilzen marcó.
Pues en España ha recibido 4, y 3 se los metio el Madrid

Es descarado


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Barça en europa ha recibido goles en TODOS LOS PARTIDOS hasta el Pilzen marcó.
> Pues en España ha recibido 4, y 3 se los metio el Madrid
> 
> Es descarado



luego habra piperos del madrid que digan.... "yo en europa me alegra que ganen los equipos españoles..." y suelen ser los mismos que decian....
"mourinnho no tiene señorio, ademas que no ha ganado mas que una liga y una copa" y que "el madrid le debe mucho a casillas (michel/raul/ramos) y tiene que jugar siempre" y "santiago segurola es de las personas que mas saben de futbol en españa".


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> El Barsa va a ganar la liga y el Madrid año en blanco y verás que risas.
> 
> Roncero se muere de humillación.



si los equipos de la liga estan por tomarse los partidos contra el barcelona como ir a pasar la itv o ir al dentista, el madrid va a tener una final cada semana y eso ademas de tener competicion europea seria... en ese panorama no veo descartable eso que planteas.... ahora bien, si gana la liga el madrid, para mi mas merito que nunca


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


>



Es un bastardo.


----------



## Moss (30 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> El Barsa va a ganar la liga y el Madrid año en blanco y verás que risas.
> 
> Roncero se muere de humillación.



Año en blanco? Pero tu te das cuenta que el Madrid ya ha ganado un titulo esta temporada? De momento el que va en blanco es el Barsa amego


----------



## Moss (30 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> El Barsa va a ganar la liga y el Madrid año en blanco y verás que risas.
> 
> Roncero se muere de humillación.



Y si no vas a contar la supercopa de Europa por ser un titulo menor (que ojo para jugarla hay que ganar bien Champions o bien Europa League, dos competiciones que el Barsa salió humillado en el mismo año) entonces tampoco la conteis para el sextete ese del que tanto sacais pecho


----------



## tHE dOG (30 Oct 2022)

Moss dijo:


> Y si no vas a contar la supercopa de Europa por ser un titulo menor (que ojo para jugarla hay que ganar bien Champions o bien Europa League, dos competiciones que el Barsa salió humillado en el mismo año) entonces tampoco la conteis para el sextete ese del que tanto sacais pecho



Whatever. Si el Madrid no gana liga ni champions y el Barsa gana la liga se queda todo el madridismo humillado con cara de gilipollas merecidamente y los culerdos machacando con razón y el odioso Chavi renovado que eso sí sería un gran castigo.


----------



## feps (30 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Es un bastardo.



En España, el VAR de Roures mira para otro lado con el Farsa, y especialmente con Gavi. Fijaos en el siguiente texto recién publicado que he copiado de la red.


"Un dato curioso. Se ha retirado Busquets, que ha visto nueve cartulinas amarillas en trece partidos y *ha entrado Gavi, que es el jugador que más faltas ha cometido hasta el momento en las cinco grandes ligas*", contaba Helena Condis cuando el joven centrocampista andaluz saltaba al terreno de juego.

Tremendo que ostente ese récord, con la de futbolistas leñeros que pululan por Europa. Y, sobre todo, preocupante. Muy preocupante.

El dato no pasaba desapercibido para *Paco González*, que tiene una teoría al respecto: "*Es nuevo y se le perdona" *señalaba antes de soltar un "pero..." bastante revelador.

"En el Mundial a ver qué pasa, si se lo perdonan o no. Ya es otro escenario, claro", añadía Condis sin meterse a valorar la hipótesis de González.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> El polaco, incluso, hace función de entrenador, capitán y estrella a la misma vez.
> 
> El Barcelona ya ha ganado en el campo de la Real, del Sevilla y del Valencia. Y si el Atlético no espabila, otro feudo más para el bolsillo.
> 
> Esta Liga va a ser una partida larga de ajedrez entre el polaco y el Madrid.



tiene un hogo peío, como los famosos mk ultra
cuidao pues


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Oct 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Q partido más malo de ambos equipos. Lo del Valencia normal porque aparte de que tiene una plantilla floja tenía hoy un montón de bajas en el centro de campo. Acabar con Lato y Jesús Vázquez, dos laterales de interiores es de chiste.
> 
> Es desesperante que un Barcelona ramplón lleve 31 puntos en 12 jornadas.



La liga española es mierda. Lewandowski solo puede ganar esta liga.


----------



## fred (30 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Lesion de eric garcia.. BIEN nacho seleccion



Se ha medio filtrado la prelista de 55 jugadores y ni así está Nacho,incluso está Ramos,Aspas y un defensa del Girona llamado Arnau que ni sabía que existía. Está claro que lo de Nacho es un tema personal,para nosotros cuantos menos vayan mejor.








Aspas, entre los 55 elegidos por Luis Enrique para el Mundial


Luis Enrique ya ha elegido a los 55 futbolistas que figuran en la relación enviada a la FIFA. Los que la han visto comentan que los nombres que aparecen en la misma no difieren muc




www.marca.com


----------



## feps (30 Oct 2022)

El tonto y la linde.









El plan del Atlético de Madrid está claro: Simeone hasta 2026


La eliminación del Atlético en la Champions no cambia la hoja de ruta. El club planea ampliar el contrato del Cholo dos años más. El actual expira en 2024.




as.com


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Oct 2022)

fred dijo:


> Se ha medio filtrado la prelista de 55 jugadores y ni así está Nacho,incluso está Ramos,Aspas y un defensa del Girona llamado Arnau que ni sabía que existía. Está claro que lo de Nacho es un tema personal,para nosotros cuantos menos vayan mejor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi me interesa España no la seleccion que la representa, si no hay madridistas mejor, mas descanso. Y con el resto de selecciones igual


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (30 Oct 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> Y para los que se ofenden de que no digamos girona, el otro dia estuve viendo el partido entre el ferrol y el castilla en la tv gallega, y llamaban 'Castela' al Castilla, y Raúl gonzalez Branco al entrenador.



Y esa es la Galicia de Frijolito, que es del PP. 

Menos mal.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (30 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> El tonto y la linde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ver cómo os molesta Simenone a los habitontos del cuernabeu es, por si mismo, una excelente razón para mantenerlo.

No obstante, el día que deje de levantaros ligas, copas derbis y supercopas será el momento de no renovarle (que no echarle, eso nunca)
Y no hay que olvidar que nos debéis dos champions, y me hace especial ilusión que sea el propio Simeone el que os las levante.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Se dice *GE*rona, subnormal.
> Otro equipo de futbol al servicio político del nazionalismo periferico Catalán. Durante el golpe de estado Lazi, el Chirona hizo un comunicado donde decía que los golpistas eran presos pulitics, su segunda equipación era de color amarillo y este año han quitado la corona del Rey del escudo.
> Este no es el equpo de futbol de mi ciudad, sino el Pokemón fumbol club. Espero que acaben arruinados y desaparezcan como el equipo de Baloncesto Akasvayu.



Una cosa que me mola del canal YT de Iñaki Angulo es que sabe hablar y dice Gerona. A casi todos les da miedo hablar de forma correcta.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Los ofendiditos Lazis son unos hipócirtas de mierda, dicen que "obligatoriamente" se tiene que poner Girona porque es el nombre oficial, pero ellos en TV3% en vez de decir Zaragoza por su nombre ofcial dicen Saragossa en dialecto catalán.




valga la redundancia : otro naziSSeparatista ademas de retrasado del Farsa

que el otro dia todo cabreado en el chirincirco , le gritaba a otro del Madrid que dijo Gerona , que era Yirona , y que decir Gerona al equipo de futbol era una falta de respeto : ¡¡¡una falta de respeto!!!  

o sea que segun este aldeano naziSSeparatista , decir el nombre de un equipo Español en Español es una falta de respeto!!!

no si cara de retrasado tiene


----------



## t_chip (30 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> A mi me interesa España no la seleccion que la representa, si no hay madridistas mejor, mas descanso. Y con el resto de selecciones igual



A mi me pasa lo contrario, quiero que la selección lo gane todo, a poder ser sin nadie del Madrid, y que este desaparezca.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feps (30 Oct 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Ver cómo os molesta Simenone a los habitontos del cuernabeu es, por si mismo, una excelente razón para mantenerlo.
> 
> No obstante, el día que deje de levantaros ligas, copas derbis y supercopas será el momento de no renovarle (que no echarle, eso nunca)
> Y no hay que olvidar que nos debéis dos champions, y me hace especial ilusión que sea el propio Simeone el que os las levante.
> ...



Los reyes son los padres.


----------



## filets (30 Oct 2022)

Cuando hablo en ESPAÑOL digo la ciudad de LONDRES
Pero cuando hablo del equipo de futbol digo el FC LONDON






Pues lo mismo con el FC Jirona


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> El tonto y la linde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si nos dejasemos del cancerigeno 5-3-2...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Oct 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> La liga española es mierda. Lewandowski solo puede ganar esta liga.



en serio,,pues te recomiendo el Wolves vs bredford.. luego comparalo con el almeria celta


----------



## Edu.R (30 Oct 2022)

A mi que el Barcelona gane en el último minuto "me da igual". Es parte del juego.

Lo que me jode es el discursito y la doble vara de medir.

Vamos a por el Girona/Gerona y a seguir arriba.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Oct 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> A mi me pasa lo contrario, quiero que la selección lo gane todo, a poder ser sin nadie del Madrid, y que este desaparezca.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Tienes muchas probabilidades de conseguir ambas cosas , ademas en corto espacio de tiempo, te envidio profundamente.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

a ver que tenemos a Michel SANCHEZ : entrenador del gerona : un charnego de raza impura e inferior , diciendo que no se conforma con el empate en el bernabeu , cuidao!


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> a ver que tenemos a Michel SANCHEZ : entrenador del gerona : un charnego de raza impura e inferior , diciendo que no se conforma con el empate en el bernabeu , cuidao!



Salir a por el partido y plantear un intercambio de golpes es el mejor favor que le puede hacer al Madrid


----------



## filets (30 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> a ver que tenemos a Michel SANCHEZ : entrenador del gerona : un charnego de raza impura e inferior , diciendo que no se conforma con el empate en el bernabeu , cuidao!



A ver si es verdad que salen al ataque. Nos haria un favor


----------



## xilebo (30 Oct 2022)

El Flamengo será el gran rival del Real Madrid en el Mundial de Clubes


El conjunto de Carlo Ancelotti ya sabe el rival 'a priori' más fuerte que va a tener en el próximo Mundial de Clubes, y será nada más y nada menos que el Flamengo de Brasil, equipo




www.marca.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## 11kjuan (30 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Madre mía con este sujeto.

Se le ha ido por completo. Ahora se entiende que su esposa le haya largado y hecho la liana.

Y sobretodo cuanta razón tenía Floper en sus audios.


----------



## feps (30 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Madre mía con este sujeto.
> 
> Se le ha ido por completo.



Debe ser alguien que tengo en el IGNORE


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Debe ser alguien que tengo en el IGNORE



Pues designoralo. Perdona sus ofensas y designoralo.


----------



## feps (30 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pues designoralo. Perdona sus ofensas y designoralo



Quita, quita. Se está poco bien en la paz del convento.


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Quita, quita. Se está poco bien en la paz del convento.



Pues entonces no pidas ver lo que dicen o ponen tus ignorados.

Perdona sus ofensas como nosotros perdonamos a quienes nos ofenden.

Esta vez me apiado de usted


----------



## Sr Julian (30 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> a ver que tenemos a Michel SANCHEZ : entrenador del gerona : un charnego de raza impura e inferior , diciendo que no se conforma con el empate en el bernabeu , cuidao!



Este payaso o es subnormal, o es un pillo que sabe que habla para subnormales Lazis y les dice lo que quieren oir. 
Soy de Gerona y espero que hoy el Real Madrid les meta 7 a esta basura sseparatista y el Chirona acabe en puestos de descenso.


----------



## _Suso_ (30 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Tiene que ser fake, no me jodas


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Oct 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Este payaso o es subnormal, o es un pillo que sabe que habla para subnormales Lazis y les dice lo que quieren oir.
> Soy de Gerona y espero que hoy el Real Madrid les meta 7 a esta basura sseparatista y el Chirona acabe en puestos de descenso.



Joder y que quieras que diga, que va al Bernabéu a perder ?

Lo suyo es que diga que sale a ganar.


----------



## Sr Julian (30 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Joder y que quieras que diga, que va al Bernabéu a perder ?
> 
> Lo suyo es que diga que sale a ganar.



Empatar no es perder. El entrenador de un equipo en posiciones de descenso va al campo de líder y dice que no firma el empate. Pues claro que lo firma, otra cosa es que salga a ganar, lógicamente nadie sale a perder.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (30 Oct 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> en serio,,pues te recomiendo el Wolves vs bredford.. luego comparalo con el almeria celta



Le metió 4 el Valladolid y 3 el Almería, y eso que el Celta no juega competición europea. Vale que el Madrid y el Barcelona se permitan no correr en ciertos partidos ya que tienen un calendario cargado, pero si los demás equipos lo hacen, apaga y vámonos.

Los que no vayan al Mundial, tendrán dos meses de parón. Capaces son de perder el ritmo competitivo de forma natural, y salir de fiesta más de la cuenta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Este payaso o es subnormal, o es un pillo que sabe que habla para subnormales Lazis y les dice lo que quieren oir.
> Soy de Gerona y espero que hoy el Real Madrid les meta 7 a esta basura sseparatista y el Chirona acabe en puestos de descenso.



Hombre, yo soy de Girona y quiero que gane el Madrí, pero no nos pasemos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Tiene que ser fake, no me jodas



Supongo que es fake.


----------



## Nomeimporta (30 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Tiene que ser fake, no me jodas



Juanfe el del chiringuito, hace unos días, casualmente, publico el mismo twit...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Joder y que quieras que diga, que va al Bernabéu a perder ?
> 
> Lo suyo es que diga que sale a ganar.



Realmente no ha dicho eso, ha dicho y lo dice desde el principio, que no han venido a 1ª para pasearse por los campos sino que quieren hacerse ver, y lo están haciendo, aunque les caigan goleadas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Empatar no es perder. El entrenador de un equipo en posiciones de descenso va al campo de líder y dice que no firma el empate. Pues claro que lo firma, otra cosa es que salga a ganar, lógicamente nadie sale a perder.



Michel lo que ha dicho es que no van a pasearse. Sabe que va a perder, pero que no van a encerrarse.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> Le metió 4 el Valladolid y 3 el Almería, y eso que el Celta no juega competición europea. Vale que el Madrid y el Barcelona se permitan no correr en ciertos partidos ya que tienen un calendario cargado, pero si los demás equipos lo hacen, apaga y vámonos.
> 
> Los que no vayan al Mundial, tendrán dos meses de parón. Capaces son de perder el ritmo competitivo de forma natural, y salir de fiesta más de la cuenta.



Por eso laliga les ha concertado amistosos y giras.


----------



## filets (30 Oct 2022)

El miercoles 2-12-2015 el Madrid gano 3-1 al Cadiz en copa del rey.
Al dia siguiente, jueves 3-12-2015, el Cadiz alego alineacion indebida del Madrid.
Al dia siguiente, viernes 4-12-2015 el Madrid estaba eliminado de la copa del rey.

El miercoles 10-01-2019 el Barça perdio contra el Levante 2-1 en copa del rey.
Mas de una semana despues, viernes 18-01-2019, el Levante alego alineacion indebida del Barcelona.
Tres meses despues, jueves 18-04-2019, se desestimaba la alineacion indebida por haberse presentado fuera de plazo.

¿Por que tardó el Levante una semana en denunciar la alineacion indebida cuando el Cadiz lo hizo al dia siguiente?
Porque el Levante preferia quedar eliminado en la copa del rey que enfrentarse al tinglao. Sabian que denunciar al barcelona suponia bajar a segunda.
Esta es LA MAFIA a la que se enfrenta el MADRID y por lo que TODOS LOS EQUIPOS abren el kvlo contra el Barça


----------



## feps (30 Oct 2022)

Courtois; Carvajal, Rüdiger, Alaba, Mendy; Camavinga, Kroos, Modric; Valverde, Rodrygo y Vinicius.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Oct 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> Le metió 4 el Valladolid y 3 el Almería, y eso que el Celta no juega competición europea. Vale que el Madrid y el Barcelona se permitan no correr en ciertos partidos ya que tienen un calendario cargado, pero si los demás equipos lo hacen, apaga y vámonos.
> 
> Los que no vayan al Mundial, tendrán dos meses de parón. Capaces son de perder el ritmo competitivo de forma natural, y salir de fiesta más de la cuenta.



Lo decía por comparar..el wolves bedford fue una mierda..nadie sabe dar ni 2 pases seguidos..


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)

Ya tenemos ONCE DEL REAL MADRID: *Courtois, Carvajal, Rüdiger, Alaba, Mendy; Camavinga, Kroos, Modric; Valverde, Rodrygo y Vinicius.*


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Oct 2022)

Qué cojones ha sido de ceballos? Sigue lesionado?


----------



## Sr Julian (30 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hombre, yo soy de Girona y quiero que gane el Madrí, pero no nos pasemos.



¿Pasarse, en que sentido?
Yo no me he pasado en nada, quiero que el Gerona pierda, baje a segunda y acabe desapareciendo arruinado porque no es un equipo de futbol, sino una herramienta política en manos de los sseparatistas. 
Segundo, hay que ser subnormal o analfabeto para poner Girona en dialecto catalán, en un texto en Español, cuando lo correcto sería poner Gerona.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Tiene que ser fake, no me jodas






Nomeimporta dijo:


> Juanfe el del chiringuito, hace unos días, casualmente, publico el mismo twit...




No subestimeis a los naziSSeparatistas con su adoctrinamiento en la mentira de la raza distinta y superior , y su pais de Narnia que jamas en la historia existió , creyendo que sus idas de cabeza deben ser fake

su cerebro vive en Narnia permanentemente

rueda de prensa del charnego entrenador del gerona

(se entiende de sobra , no creo que haya que traducir el español catalanizado (que eso es lo que es la lengua regional catalan), tanto de la pregunta como de la respuesta )

minuto 4:09




PD : hoy mismo es el cumpleaños del gilipollas este


----------



## fred (30 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> El miercoles 2-12-2015 el Madrid gano 3-1 al Cadiz en copa del rey.
> Al dia siguiente, jueves 3-12-2015, el Cadiz alego alineacion indebida del Madrid.
> Al dia siguiente, viernes 4-12-2015 el Madrid estaba eliminado de la copa del rey.
> 
> ...



No solo eso,a los 5 minutos del partido del Cadiz ya se filtró la irregularidad y todos los periodistas y aficionados cachondeandose del Madrid durante el partido.Vamos que más de uno ya lo sabía y se calló como pvta para reirse de nosotros(eso no exculpa a Chendo),menos mal que esa temporada volvimos a campeonar en Europa y le dieron mucho por allí a lo sucedido.


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2022)

Joder, lo de Ancelloti este anyo muy bien:

- Vamos a probar a Camavinga de 5 (y esta puede ser su posicion y no de interior). Le faltara colocacion, pero le sobra velocidad
- Rodrigo, para que acumule minutos.
- Rüdiger, fenomenal.

Esperemos que el resultado acompanye, porque al girona no lo veo un mal equipo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> ¿Pasarse, en que sentido?
> Yo no me he pasado en nada, quiero que el Gerona pierda, baje a segunda y acabe desapareciendo arruinado porque no es un equipo de futbol, sino una herramienta política en manos de los sseparatistas.
> Segundo, hay que ser subnormal o analfabeto para poner Girona en dialecto catalán, en un texto en Español, cuando lo correcto sería poner Gerona.



¿Me estás llamando Subnormal?


----------



## Sr Julian (30 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Me estás llamando Subnormal?



Claro, subnormal y analfabeto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Claro, subnormal y analfabeto.



Que te den por culo hijodeputa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)

¿Hace frío en Madrí @Obiwanchernobil ? Veo a los de la tele con cara de frío.


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2022)

Joder, manda huevos que esteis discutiendo por el nombre de una ciudad o de un equipo de futbol.

Girona o Gerona como lo querais llamar es un sitio, donde los de barcelona somos charnegos y ciudadanos de segunda division; yo creo que estos se declararian independientes del resto de catalunya si pudieran; a todo esto, ahi escucharas el mejor catalan, ciudad con una calidad de vida impresionante,....

Soy nacido en BCN, he vivido tb. en lerida, gerona y por 10 anyos tambien en madrid; y ultimamente en alemania: Y cuando ves mundo, te das cuenta de lo estupido que son las lenguas regionales y lo excluyentes que son y que no favorecen a nadie, salvo a unos pocos interesados: mi opinion, es la contraria, deberias potenciar el estudio de 2/3 lenguas extranjeras, ademas del castellano, que es universal.

Pero esa es mi opinion, y lo que me queda claro, es que no voy a discutir o llamar estupido a aquel que no piense como yo: Sinceramente me la pela.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Oct 2022)

El Girona sale con sus dos mejores jugadores en el banquillo, reservados para mejor ocasión. Lo digo porque luego lloramos mucho que si los demás equipos le ponen el culo al Barça.


----------



## Nomeimporta (30 Oct 2022)

Por que no juega Riquelme?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Oct 2022)

Stuani además es el típico delantero que se le atraganta a Alaba. Vaya favorazo que nos han hecho.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Oct 2022)

De donde sacan estos arbitros? le falta gritar "merengues hdp"


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2022)

Joder vaya partidazo de Camavinga.


----------



## Forenski (30 Oct 2022)

Mucho me temo que hoy meter un gol nos va a costar Dios y ayuda y más con un árbitro de la cuerda como el que le pusieron al Barsa ayer para facilitarle el partido


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Mucho me temo que hoy meter un gol nos va a costar Dios y ayuda y más con un árbitro de la cuerda como el que le pusieron al Barsa ayer para facilitarle el partido



Para nada, esto lo ganamos facil: 2-0, 3-1: Cama hace lo que le sale de los cojones en el medio del campo, el partido esta bajo control y los 3 de arriba van a meter gol si o si


----------



## fachacine (30 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Joder vaya partidazo de Camavinga.



A mí me encanta ese chaval, nos da nervio y dinamismo


----------



## Señor Moscoso (30 Oct 2022)

Nos llegan solos todo el año hay caraja en defensa alguien lo sabe explicar?


----------



## Forenski (30 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Para nada, esto lo ganamos facil: 2-0, 3-1: Cama hace lo que le sale de los cojones en el medio del campo, el partido esta bajo control y los 3 de arriba van a meter gol si o si



Ojalá tengas razón. Pero sin un goleador nato todo es mucho más difícil. Es necesario un cazagoles que concrete todo el juego generado.


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> A mí me encanta ese chaval, nos da nervio y dinamismo



Hoy esta jugando con mucho criterio, rompe lineas, defiende,...,increible.


----------



## Forenski (30 Oct 2022)

Que sí, que buen juego, ocasiones, que Cama muy bien, que Vini y tal.........pero a mi darme el tío que la empuja y abre la lata. Como pase el tiempo y no se marque, entran los nervios y, como un gol al menos siempre encajamos, pues ya veremos. No me gusta el partido hoy. El Grerona está bien organizado y sabe lo que busca.


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Que sí, que buen juego, ocasiones, que Cama muy bien, que Vini y tal.........pero a mi darme el tío que la empuja y abre la lata. Como pase el tiempo y no se marque, entran los nervios y, como un gol al menos siempre encajamos, pues ya veremos. No me gusta el partido hoy. El Grerona está bien organizado y sabe lo que busca.



El girona es un buen equipo y tienes razon, sabe lo que busca; pero yo veo el partido bien, esto se cocina a fuego lento.


----------



## Forenski (30 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> El girona es un buen equipo y tienes razon, sabe lo que busca; pero yo veo el partido bien, esto se cocina a fuego lento.



Espero que tengas razón. Hoy tengo mal palpito, No se controla el partido. Ida y vuelta. El Madrid no tiene un matador y el Gerona en estático tapa todos los huecos. Y luego está este árbitro que, precisamente, no va a regalar nada sino todo lo contrario.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (30 Oct 2022)

Este es el equipo catalan bueno


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (30 Oct 2022)

anda si ya llevan media hora.


----------



## Nomeimporta (30 Oct 2022)

Al larguero...


----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)

Carvajal is down...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> A mí me encanta ese chaval, nos da nervio y dinamismo



Para salir en el 60 si no estás ganando sí. Para empezar el partido no.

Tiene mala pinta el partido.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (30 Oct 2022)

ay carajal....


----------



## Forenski (30 Oct 2022)

A Rodrigo y Vinicius, cuanto más se les halague, peor. Aún son muy jóvenes, tienen mucho por delante y por demostrar y no se les puede estar todo el día regalando los oídos porque se lo acaban creyendo y su rendimiento baja. Cuando pasaban más desapercibidos, jugaban mejor


----------



## Señor Moscoso (30 Oct 2022)

Puta mierda la defensa hoy llegan tres o cuatro solos cada vez


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> ay carajal....



Ha dado una clase de comohacer cuento para que no te pite el estadio.


----------



## Forenski (30 Oct 2022)

Lo estoy diciendo. No se puede jugar sin delantero nato contra el Gerona, que poco a poco no parece el Gerona sino un equipo de Champions . El Gerona está muy cómodo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

Me cago en Caguetto Ancelotti y en su puta madre!!!

A este hijo de puta le están haciendo *LO MISMO* que le han hecho Osasuna , el año pasado , este año , etc etc... sacando empates en el bernabeu

Cabron : que te vuelven a hacer lo mismo : están plantando 2 MUROS de 5 jugadores.

DA ORDEN DE CHUTAR DESDE FUERA!!! Las 2 jugadas de peligro del Madrid han sido por eso : CHUTAR DESDE FUERA AL MAS MINIMO HUECO QUE HAYA. Que no se puede regatear 2 muros!!!

Y DA ORDEN DE RAPIDEZ!!! No de marear el balon de izquierda a derecha 10 minutos por jugada

Y encina le están plantando contraataques de gol y el hijo puta mascando chicles


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Oct 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Puta mierda la defensa hoy llegan tres o cuatro solos cada vez



Viendo como se colocan en el centro del campo y como pierden duelos sin parar.


----------



## fachacine (30 Oct 2022)

Qué puto árbitro más malo. Y por cierto me sobran Mendy y Kroos y falta Tchouameni


----------



## Forenski (30 Oct 2022)

Perdonad tanto mensaje. Es que lo estoy viendo claramente y me estoy poniendo nervioso. Luego si hace falta, no tenemos banquillo de delanteros para revolucionar el partido.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Oct 2022)

En el momento corren aparece el peligro, claro, en el momento, el resto andando. Defendiendo sin encimar, ellos porque no tocan más, si no ni la huelen, por la zona de Kroos un agujero todo el rato, menos mal que es el Gerona.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (30 Oct 2022)

Partido muy feo de palmar o empatar si no se marca pronto


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

Modric me empieza a recordar al tractor lento busquets en el farsa : fue un gran jugador pero hoy ya de retiro y ralentizando el juego 100%


----------



## fachacine (30 Oct 2022)

Yo a Camavinga lo veo más como sustituto de Kroos que de Tchouameni, hoy necesitamos al chumino para recuperar balones en el centro del campo


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Oct 2022)

fred dijo:


> No solo eso,a los 5 minutos del partido del Cadiz ya se filtró la irregularidad y todos los periodistas y aficionados cachondeandose del Madrid durante el partido.Vamos que más de uno ya lo sabía y se calló como pvta para reirse de nosotros(eso no exculpa a Chendo),menos mal que esa temporada volvimos a campeonar en Europa y le dieron mucho por allí a lo sucedido.



Peor aún, en una emisora, ONda cero lo sabían, se dieron cuenta y se callaron, sin embargo ese tipo que se vende como madridista, Paco González le falto tiempo para denunciar lo del Cádiz, claro, que es accionista del mismo. Se ponen en oz de alamar cuando pasaron los tres días, pero aquí no hay corrupción en el fútbol, como dicen los presidentes esos que firman CVC y dicen no a la superliga, es por los aficionados.


----------



## cebollo (30 Oct 2022)

Ausencio saldrá en el minuto 60 por si enchufa algún disparo bueno desde fuera. No tenemos mucho más sin Benzema.


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2022)

Primera parte más asquerosa del Madrid en mucho tiempo hasta hubo un momento que la posesión era del 51% del Girona y el 49% del Madrid encima la mejor oportunidad fue de ellos y para colmo han jugado con espacio y tranquilos sin encerrarse atrás .
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Forenski (30 Oct 2022)

Que no, que no son los jugadores, es el planteamiento. No puedes salir en el Bernabéu contra el Gerona y jugar al correcalles, especialmente porque no tienes a un Benzema o un Cristiano que te marque la diferencia de calidad goleadora en ese ida y vuelta.


----------



## fachacine (30 Oct 2022)

Coño el chumino es baja por sobrecarga, pensaba que estaba en el banquillo,mal asunto


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Coño el chumino es baja por sobrecarga, pensaba que estaba en el banquillo,mal asunto



¿Y por que Tchouameni tiene sobrecarga???
¿Y Benzema???
Etc

¿Tendrá algo que ver que el mierda Ancelotti exprime a los jugadores hasta que revientan?

Joder pero si ha habido partidos de ir ganando 3-0 tranquilamente con partido resuelto y seguía manteniendo a Benzema o Tchouameni todo el partido empezando a hacer cambios en el 80!!

Os recuerdo que en esta misma última rueda de prensa el cagueto ancelotti cuando le preguntaron por posibles sobrecargas de minutos y partidos en jugadores del madrid el hijo puta respondió que todos están bien y no necesitan rotaciones !!!

Joder cuando vendrá un entrenador de verdad un Touchel o similar


----------



## Xequinfumfa (30 Oct 2022)

Camavinga está haciendo un partido perfecto. El problema es que Kroos y Modric juntos retroalimentan su pollaviejismo y jugamos a un ritmo de asilo. El Girona está haciendo un partido muy inteligente y nos han podido dar un par de disgustos serios. 

Cambios: Tchouameni por Modric y algún delantero que haya por ahí por Kroos (me vale hasta Asensio). Valverde pasa al centro con Camavinga y Tchouameni en doble pivote, Rodrygo de extremo y cualquiera en punta.

Con más velocidad les metemos 3, pero como Carletto siga con Kroos y Modric juntos mucho tiempo más no vamos a ganar este partido, ya os lo voy diciendo.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2022)

En gol TV están las chicas sub17
El gol de España ha sido descacharrante.


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo a Camavinga lo veo más como sustituto de Kroos que de Tchouameni, hoy necesitamos al chumino para recuperar balones en el centro del campo



Yo no lo veo del todo asi, pero pregunto: que conyo han hecho Kroos y Modric? En una jugada ha dado verguenza porque Cama iba con balon en un una contra y Modric ni podia seguir el ritmo; El problema no es de Cama, es de Modric que no corre a la banda y abre el campo, asi es imposible.

Y Torredolones tiene razon y no la tiene: Camavinga ha chutado 2 o 3 veces, Valverde 2 o 3 veces, Rodriygo 2 veces, Modric 1 vez: Y que quereis que os diga? Vini mejor que no tire.

Os vais a reir, pero yo sacaba a Asensio por Modric o Kroos: En mi opinion, incluso Cama puede substituir a los 2 viejos y puede salir con Ausencio y Mariano. Y quereis que os diga algo? El equipo va a aguantar porque no estan haciendo nada de nada.


----------



## Forenski (30 Oct 2022)

Varios internacionales franceses se han lesionado a puertas del mundial. Por tanto, la instrucción es clara: si eres francés y e internacional , tienes sobrecarga un partido sí y otro no, como Benzema y Tchouaméni, por ejemplo. A eso se refería Carleto con lo de que el que no quiera correr antes del Mundial....


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Camavinga está haciendo un partido perfecto. El problema es que Kroos y Modric juntos retroalimentan su pollaviejismo y jugamos a un ritmo de asilo. El Girona está haciendo un partido muy inteligente y nos han podido dar un par de disgustos serios.
> 
> Cambios: Tchouameni por Modric y algún delantero que haya por ahí por Kroos (me vale hasta Asensio). Valverde pasa al centro con Camavinga y Tchouameni en doble pivote, Rodrygo de extremo y cualquiera en punta.
> 
> Con más velocidad les metemos 3, pero como Carletto siga con Kroos y Modric juntos mucho tiempo más no vamos a ganar este partido, ya os lo voy diciendo.



Joder macho, acabamos de escribir lo mismo


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2022)

Estos partidos se ven de que palo van que cómo te crees superior pues no estás metido dentro y si es una jugada aislada porque el Madrid tiene buenos jugadores puedes romper el partido pero si pasan los minutos y minutos y no puedes resolver es cuando vienen las prisas y te puede pasar lo del Osasuna.
Lo repito y vuelvo a repetir todos los partidos hay que salir a ganarlos desde el minuto 1 llámese Barça, Atlético de Madrid o Girona me da lo mismo lo que no puede ser es que se salga sin tensión y a la pachorra estoy hasta los cojones de eso.
Estos partidos con los pequeños se ganan metiendo intensidad y ganas de ganarlos y no dejar las cosas para los últimos minutos porque no siempre vas a estar afortunado de cara al gol en todos los partidos pero si no haces por ir a por el partido pues peor todavía.
De momento el empate es justo .
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (30 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Joder macho, acabamos de escribir lo mismo



Lo acabo de leer. Es que está clarísimo, tío.


----------



## tururut12 (30 Oct 2022)

Ahora no nos vendáis que el Girona es un buen equipo cuando está en puestos de descenso. Como no se gane este partido, luego se puede lamentar mucho.


----------



## feps (30 Oct 2022)

Hay jugadores que se están reservando. Unos, directamente en su casa, y otros en el campo. Ya veremos si no perdemos.

En cuanto a Camavinga, juega como le sale de la...


----------



## Gorrión (30 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> En gol TV están las chicas sub17
> El gol de España ha sido descacharrante.



Nos suda los cojones el fútbol femenino, y si es la selección la sudada es doble.

Esto es el Real Madrid masculino, para las manginadas a otro hilo.


----------



## Dave Bowman (30 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Primera parte más asquerosa del Madrid en mucho tiempo hasta hubo un momento que la posesión era del 51% del Girona y el 49% del Madrid encima la mejor oportunidad fue de ellos y para colmo han jugado con espacio y tranquilos sin encerrarse atrás .
> Pozdrawiam.



aqui en este hilo te explican que el Girona juega a muerte. Sin embargo el q no juega a muerte es el madrid.

Fútbol de quilates. Un día más, un año más.


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ¿Y por que Tchouameni tiene sobrecarga???
> ¿Y Benzema???
> Etc
> 
> ...



Para nada, este anyo Ancelotti a excepcion de 2/3 partidos no hay nada que reprocharle.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Camavinga está haciendo un partido perfecto. El problema es que Kroos y Modric juntos retroalimentan su pollaviejismo y jugamos a un ritmo de asilo. El Girona está haciendo un partido muy inteligente y nos han podido dar un par de disgustos serios.
> 
> Cambios: Tchouameni por Modric y algún delantero que haya por ahí por Kroos (me vale hasta Asensio). Valverde pasa al centro con Camavinga y Tchouameni en doble pivote, Rodrygo de extremo y cualquiera en punta.
> 
> Con más velocidad les metemos 3, pero como Carletto siga con Kroos y Modric juntos mucho tiempo más no vamos a ganar este partido, ya os lo voy diciendo.



Esa es otra !!!

El mierda Caguetto Ancelotti todavía no se ha enterado que VALVERDE TIENE QUE SER UN FIJO EN EL C E N T R O DEL CAMPOOO!!!

que no lo puedes tirar a la banda puto viejooo!!! Que entonces no sólo se pierde el potencial de Valverde sino que además se debilita el centro del campo con los vejestorios Modric y Kroos


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Ahora no nos vendáis que el Girona es un buen equipo cuando está en puestos de descenso. Como no se gane este partido, luego se puede lamentar mucho.



Exacto! Pero de todos los equipos que han pasado por el Bernabéu al que he visto con mayor soltura en la primera parte es al Girona ....una tranquilidad pasmosa!! Sin encerrarse y jugando con soltura siento decirlo pero es así.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## tururut12 (30 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Exacto! Pero de todos los equipos que han pasado por el Bernabéu al que he visto con mayor soltura en la primera parte es al Girona ....una tranquilidad pasmosa!! Sin encerrarse y jugando con soltura siento decirlo pero es así.
> Pozdrawiam.



También debe ser porque el Real no aprieta, empuja y ahoga desde el principio.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Para nada, este anyo Ancelotti a excepcion de 2/3 partidos no hay nada que reprocharle.



Claro que si campeón: el empate de hoy en el bernabeu con el casi COLISTA, el empate con el Osasuna en el bernabeu POR SEGUNDO AÑO CONSECUTIVO HACIENDOLE ELLOS A ANCELOTTI EL MISMO PLANTEAMIENTO SIN QUE EL VIEJO SE ENTERE, el 0-4 del Farsa en el bernabeu, ......
Nada que reprochar


----------



## Dave Bowman (30 Oct 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Juega a que si gana los rivales y la prensa digan "no tiene explicación" y se alabe al espíritu d
> 
> aqui en este hilo te explican que el Girona juega a muerte. Sin embargo el q no juega a muerte es el madrid.
> 
> Fútbol de quilates. Un día más, un año más.





IVNP71 dijo:


> Exacto! Pero de todos los equipos que han pasado por el Bernabéu al que he visto con mayor soltura en la primera parte es al Girona ....una tranquilidad pasmosa!! Sin encerrarse y jugando con soltura siento decirlo pero es así.
> Pozdrawiam.



pero es que todos los años ves en el Bernabéu al celta, Osasuna, Girona (con solari fue igual), etc etc dando bañitos de fútbol al madrid.

y en este hilo te lo justifican diciendo q es porque salen a muerte y contra el Barsa se dejan perder.

Y luego en champions cuando gana el madrid toda Europa: “No tiene explicación”


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Nos suda los cojones el fútbol femenino, y si es la selección la sudada es doble.
> 
> Esto es el Real Madrid masculino, para las manginadas a otro hilo.



Por favor, colgad este mensaje para que aparezca en cada pagina del hilo, por favor.
Cuando quiera deporte femenino pongo voley playa


----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)

Vinicius piscinas is down...


----------



## Nomeimporta (30 Oct 2022)

El mono, moneando...


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Claro que si campeón: el empate de hoy en el bernabeu con el casi COLISTA, el empate con el Osasuna en el bernabeu POR SEGUNDO AÑO CONSECUTIVO HACIENDOLE ELLOS A ANCELOTTI EL MISMO PLANTEAMIENTO SIN QUE EL VIEJO SE ENTERE, el 0-4 del Farsa en el bernabeu, ......
> Nada que reprochar



Nada que reprochar: Solo que somos campeones de europa, de liga: Y que vamos primeros en la liga y estamos clasificados en champions desde la jornada 4.

Anda deja de rebuznar.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)

España Campeona del mundo futbol femenino sub17


----------



## Gorrión (30 Oct 2022)

Si pita agresión no puede ser amarilla.


----------



## Nomeimporta (30 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Si pita agresión no puede ser amarilla.



No es ni una, ni otra.


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2022)

Yo es que soy de los que quiero ganar todos los partidos sin piedad ante nadie en lo deportivo jugando con intensidad como si estuviera hoy delante el Barça o el Bayern.Que se puede empatar o perder? Por supuesto pero si has ido a por el partido metiendo presión, jugando con intensidad y así y todo no se gana pues mala suerte y no pasa nada me doy por satisfecho aunque joda pero lo que no puedes hacer es justo jugar como si fuera esto un solteros contra casados sin alegría pensando que en una jugada solitaria puedes tener la suerte de meter gol eso es apelar a la suerte más bien que al bien juego y a las ganas de ganar.
O el Madrid espabila o el Girona se lleva un empate del Bernabéu o incluso la victoria sí sigue jugando así.
Esperemos que el chip cambie y el Madrid vaya ya a por el partido.
Por cierto, la pareja delantera vini y Rodrigo muy pobre en esta primera parte.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Nos suda los cojones el fútbol femenino, y si es la selección la sudada es doble.
> 
> Esto es el Real Madrid masculino, para las manginadas a otro hilo.



Me puedes comer los cojones por debajo del culo, puto gilipollas
Al ignore por subnormal


----------



## Gorrión (30 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por favor, colgad este mensaje para que aparezca en cada pagina del hilo, por favor.
> Cuando quiera deporte femenino pongo voley playa



A mi me da igual, retrasado que venga aquí con publicidad de la mierda femenina se va al ignore.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vinicius piscinas is down...



La verdad es que Vinicius es un coñazo de tío (aunque los hay así en todos los equipos)

En la primera parte Rudiger se ha caído a trompicones dentro del área del Girona y pudiendo montar el show como otros se ha levantado y a seguir jugando,se nota que viene de otro tipo de fútbol.


----------



## Mahāvīra (30 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> A mi me da igual, retrasado que venga aquí con publicidad de la mierda femenina se va al ignore.



Tu madre es mas simpatica, y gratis...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Nada que reprochar: Solo que somos campeones de europa, de liga: Y que vamos primeros en la liga y estamos clasificados en champions desde la jornada 4.
> 
> Anda deja de rebuznar.




Ya os dije a varios burros que ese argumento es falso : los logros del equipo se los atribuis al entrenador


cuando la realidad es exactamente al revés: los logros del equipo son gracias a proezas historicas que tiene que hacer el equipo para contrarrestar las cagadas de este entrenador


----------



## Xequinfumfa (30 Oct 2022)

Como no haga cambios rápido, en la segunda parte se van a jugar10 minutos...


----------



## Gorrión (30 Oct 2022)

3 retrasados mas para el ignore.

Seguimos.


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

mal yuyu el partido este


----------



## Vanatico (30 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> La verdad es que Vinicius es un coñazo de tío (aunque los hay así en todos los equipos)
> 
> En la primera parte Rudiger se ha caído a trompicones dentro del área del Girona y pudiendo montar el show como otros se ha levantado y a seguir jugando,se nota que viene de otro tipo de fútbol.



Fernando Torres cuenta en una entrevista que cuando ficho por el Liverpool en el primer partido en Anfield se le ocurrio tirarse en una jugada simulando una falta y fue tal la pitada que le metio su propia aficion que jamas volvio a simular una falta.
Eso habria que hacer con Vinicius,no solo no favorece es que perjudica al equipo porque no le pitannn absolutamentee nadaaa.


----------



## Manero (30 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Exacto! Pero de todos los equipos que han pasado por el Bernabéu al que he visto con mayor soltura en la primera parte es al Girona ....una tranquilidad pasmosa!! Sin encerrarse y jugando con soltura siento decirlo pero es así.
> Pozdrawiam.



Esa forma de jugar es el sello de todos los equipos de Michel, por eso en 2ª le va bien y asciende y luego en 1ª lo acaban cesando por malos resultados ya que sus equipos no tienen la calidad para jugar tan valiente contra equipos superiores.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (30 Oct 2022)

Hay que dejar a Antonio de delantero centro y a campeonar


----------



## Gorrión (30 Oct 2022)

Camavinga fuera, ya era hora, tácticamente no se entera de nada.


----------



## fachacine (30 Oct 2022)

Esto sólo lo arregla alguna falta directa de Alaba o algún corner rematado de cabeza por Rudiger


----------



## Xequinfumfa (30 Oct 2022)

¿Cambia a Camavinga?

Vete a la mierda, Carletto. 

No ganamos el partido.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

Sale Ausencio.

Vamos a ver si con un poco de suerte le da por empezar a chutar desde la zona de área grande donde está acostumbrado, y que es lo que el Madrid TENDRIA QUE HABER HECHO DESDE EL MINUTO 1 !!!


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> mal yuyu el partido este



Joder, que vamos a ganar el partido seguro: Que prisas.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (30 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Joder, que vamos a ganar el partido seguro: Que prisas.



Que Dios te oiga porque menudo pedazo de partido


----------



## Forenski (30 Oct 2022)

Mendy es un paquete. Cambio cantado próximo. Sale Militao, se va Mendy y Alaba en el lateral izquierdo. Está tardando Carleto


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Oct 2022)

Desde luego lo que lleva de segundo tiempo ha generado mas peligro el Llirona...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)

Qué partido más malo dios.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> ¿Cambia a Camavinga?
> 
> Vete a la mierda, Carletto.
> 
> No ganamos el partido.



No
No
Nooo

No te atrevas a criticar al genio Ancelotti, que hay madridistas que son sus novios y no les gusta

Además vamos empatando con el casi colista en el bernabeu y no está mal


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> ¿Cambia a Camavinga?
> 
> Vete a la mierda, Carletto.
> 
> No ganamos el partido.



Yo tampoco le hubiera quitado,me estaba pareciendo el más dinámico ahí en el medio,pero Carleto como siempre,mirando mucho los galones...


----------



## Gorrión (30 Oct 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> ¿Cambia a Camavinga?
> 
> Vete a la mierda, Carletto.
> 
> No ganamos el partido.



NI ataca ni defiende bien, es como tener un agujero en el centro del campo.

Baja a Valverde, mete Asensio y su posición la ocupa Kroos.

Muy bien hecho.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Oct 2022)

Si empatan que den gracias.


----------



## tHE dOG (30 Oct 2022)

Nanos el Madrid está acabado. ACABADO.

Fin de ciclo. 

Liga para el Barsa y año en blanco el Madrid humilladísimo por hacerse el chulo.


----------



## fachacine (30 Oct 2022)

¿No tenéis la sensación de que jugar con Mendy es jugar con uno menos?


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Oct 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> NI ataca ni defiende bien, es como tener un agujero en el centro del campo.
> 
> Baja a Valverde, mete Asensio y su posición la ocupa Kroos.
> 
> Muy bien hecho.



FAntástico, no hay otra cosa, porque el partido de Kroos y MOdric hoy es una puta mierda, en los momentos clave fallan todos los pases. Por no contar que como no hay físico en Modric, siempre bajo pegado a la defensa, dejando mucho espacio.


----------



## filets (30 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLL
de VINICIUS


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2022)

Que sufrimiento,lo que ha costado...


----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)

gol


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

GOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Nomeimporta (30 Oct 2022)

Gol


----------



## tHE dOG (30 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo tampoco le hubiera quitado,me estaba pareciendo el más dinámico ahí en el medio,pero Carleto como siempre,mirando mucho los galones...



Muy dinámico qué mierdas es. No empecéis a meteros con Ancelotti los piperos que sois la hostia.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (30 Oct 2022)

Sí, joder


----------



## Forenski (30 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Mucho me temo que hoy meter un gol nos va a costar Dios y ayuda y más con un árbitro de la cuerda como el que le pusieron al Barsa ayer para facilitarle el partido





Forenski dijo:


> Espero que tengas razón. Hoy tengo mal palpito, No se controla el partido. Ida y vuelta. El Madrid no tiene un matador y el Gerona en estático tapa todos los huecos. Y luego está este árbitro que, precisamente, no va a regalar nada sino todo lo contrario.





Forenski dijo:


> Lo estoy diciendo. No se puede jugar sin delantero nato contra el Gerona, que poco a poco no parece el Gerona sino un equipo de Champions . El Gerona está muy cómodo





Forenski dijo:


> Perdonad tanto mensaje. Es que lo estoy viendo claramente y me estoy poniendo nervioso. Luego si hace falta, no tenemos banquillo de delanteros para revolucionar el partido.





Forenski dijo:


> Que no, que no son los jugadores, es el planteamiento. No puedes salir en el Bernabéu contra el Gerona y jugar al correcalles, especialmente porque no tienes a un Benzema o un Cristiano que te marque la diferencia de calidad goleadora en ese ida y vuelta.




Mensajes de la primera parte.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> gol



Se te ve emocionado


----------



## Vanatico (30 Oct 2022)

Papa encima de mama!!


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> gol



Lo has cantao poco
Todo bien?


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

Valverde se va del defensa y da el pase. Lo de Valverde es brutal.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Oct 2022)

La ramatada y el gal (PUM).


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (30 Oct 2022)

25 minutos aún


----------



## Forenski (30 Oct 2022)

GOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL Menos mal que puse los mensajes. Funcionó mi efecto gafe. GOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> 25 minutos aún



Pa enganchar a los chavales


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Oct 2022)

Es el momento de darle un descanso a Modric. Un mes por lo menos.


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

puto ausencio


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (30 Oct 2022)

ASENSIO RENOVACION


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

Aleluya

Genialidad de Valverde y Vinicius

Conclusion de algunos madridistas: qué genio es Ancelotti!!

Y Courtois sacó con una genialidad el 0-1 !!!
Que esto sería el 1-1


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es el momento de darle un descanso a Modric. Un mes por lo menos.



Sí, para estar fresco en el mundial. 

Como no echen a Croacia pronto me temo que estamos viendo lo último del genio Lukita en el Madrid.


----------



## Gorrión (30 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> FAntástico, no hay otra cosa, porque el partido de Kroos y MOdric hoy es una puta mierda, en los momentos clave fallan todos los pases. Por no contar que como no hay físico en Modric, siempre bajo pegado a la defensa, dejando mucho espacio.



Pero como son partidos que se ganan por detalles ahí entra el talento y los viejos que hoy no están haciendo nada atesoran mucho mas que Camavinga. Además quitando a Valverde de la posición de extremo queda mas libre de marca y es mucho mas peligroso en las llegadas.

Gol de Vinicius y Carleto tenía razón.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (30 Oct 2022)

El césped está mal, no veis que el balón se frena?


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Aleluya
> 
> Genialidad de Valverde y Vinicius
> 
> Conclusion de algunos madridistas: qué genio es Ancelotti!!



hehe tal cuál


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2022)

Es lo que dije pero el Girona en 70 minutos es el equipo que mejor ha jugado en el Bernabéu.
El Madrid es el Madrid pero el empate estaba siendo justo todo hay que decirlo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

Vini ya no baila. Los perros del Chiringo ganaron.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Oct 2022)

Modric ya no puede más, pero no lo cambian, para variar.


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Es lo que dije pero el Girona en 70 minutos es el equipo que mejor ha jugado en el Bernabéu.
> El Madrid es el Madrid pero el empate estaba siendo justo todo hay que decirlo.
> Pozdrawiam.



Gerona, escribe sin insultar el diccionario.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2022)

Ausensio puto inútil


----------



## Señor Moscoso (30 Oct 2022)

Ausencio tiene precontrato con el gerona?


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2022)

A Asensio le falta un pelín de velocidad punta,porque mira que el control orientado había sido bueno,pero el defensa se lo ha comido...


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

otra cagada de asensio


----------



## Forenski (30 Oct 2022)

Solo faltaría que marcase Reinier. Lo pongo para hacer efecto contragafe y no se produzca


----------



## Xequinfumfa (30 Oct 2022)

Sale Reinier en el Girona, a ver qué tal el chaval...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)

Me cago en sus muertos


----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)

jajajajaja toma que penalty


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Sale Reinier en el Girona, a ver qué tal el chaval...



Menudas mierda-cesiones seguimos haciendo. No aprendemos.


----------



## fachacine (30 Oct 2022)

Qué poca vergüenza tiene el árbitro


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Oct 2022)

El tinglado, con dos cojones, tienen que ganar la liga los polacos.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2022)

Jajajaa
Al farsa de los cojones le pitan ese penalti claroclaro


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (30 Oct 2022)

Penalti? Pero si le da en el pecho


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Oct 2022)

QUE SE VAYA LA GENTE DEL ESTADIO, HAY UN ATRACADOR CON UN ARMA


HE VISTO POCAS VECES UN ROBO COMO ESTE, DE VERDAD.

LOS COMENTARISTAS DE BARÇA TV VISTO QUE CUELA, YA LO ESTAN JUSTIFICANDO.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2022)

Yo dejo de ver fútbol,el var es un buen invento pero si hay macacos sin sentido comun al volante es que no puede ser...


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

la cagamos


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

Otra más: MAFIA ARBITRAL DEL FARSA!!!! ROURES

LE DA EN EL PECHO!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Oct 2022)

Gol de Roures.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Oct 2022)

ESta es la liga que venden, esta basura comprada , que sigan que sigan.


----------



## fachacine (30 Oct 2022)

Es el mismo partido que el dia del Osasuna, joder


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

Puto Asensio, ha fallado dos cantadas y ahora esto. Puta mierda.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Así si,con sentimiento


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

Esta liga la gana el Farsa seguro.


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2022)

Madre de dios, eso no es penaty en la vida.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Oct 2022)

En la Shempions no lo pitan.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy riquelme, se trasga la magedia...


----------



## cebollo (30 Oct 2022)

Quieren dar emoción a la Liga y se la quitan.


----------



## tHE dOG (30 Oct 2022)

El Madrid está ACABADO. 

FIN DE CICLO.

Año en blanco.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Oct 2022)

la gente paga una entrada para ver esto, luego quieren que no se piratee el fútbol. Ya volvemos a las ligas de messi, por cojones tienenque ganr, luego salen a Europa y ridículo tras ridículo que aquí tapa toda la mierda prensa.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Oct 2022)

Lo dicho, ganar esta liga va a ser mision imposible.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Así si,con sentimiento



Es que yo no se, le da el balon y que hace con los brazos? Nunca le ha dado un balon?


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Madre de dios, eso no es penaty en la vida.



Tenemos experiencia. Hace un par de años nos la robaron contra el Atléti.


----------



## Forenski (30 Oct 2022)

> Forenski dijo:
> Mucho me temo que hoy meter un gol nos va a costar Dios y ayuda y más con un árbitro de la cuerda como el que le pusieron al Barsa ayer para facilitarle el partido





> Forenski dijo:
> Espero que tengas razón. Hoy tengo mal palpito, No se controla el partido. Ida y vuelta. El Madrid no tiene un matador y el Gerona en estático tapa todos los huecos. Y luego está este árbitro que, precisamente, no va a regalar nada sino todo lo contrario.





> Forenski dijo:
> Lo estoy diciendo. No se puede jugar sin delantero nato contra el Gerona, que poco a poco no parece el Gerona sino un equipo de Champions . El Gerona está muy cómodo





> Forenski dijo:
> Perdonad tanto mensaje. Es que lo estoy viendo claramente y me estoy poniendo nervioso. Luego si hace falta, no tenemos banquillo de delanteros para revolucionar el partido.





> Forenski dijo:
> Que no, que no son los jugadores, es el planteamiento. No puedes salir en el Bernabéu contra el Gerona y jugar al correcalles, especialmente porque no tienes a un Benzema o un Cristiano que te marque la diferencia de calidad goleadora en ese ida y vuelta.



Vuelvo a poner los mensajes de la primera parte.


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2022)

Que verguenza de liga.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Modric ya no puede más, pero no lo cambian, para variar.



Es otra Genialidad de Ancelotti

PD : ya no puede más desde la primera parte


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Lo sicho, ganar esta liga va a ser mision imposible.



Totalmente. Al final el Farsa ganará más que nosotros esta temporada.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2022)

Joder,se está regalando un gol,es que es de sentido común que no se puede pitar un penalti ahí (aparte de que le da en el pecho),a mi me la suda lo que diga el reglamento

Que además seguro que no respalda pitar eso,esa es la interpretación que hace un subnormal


----------



## Señor Moscoso (30 Oct 2022)

Lo del VAR hoy cuenta como palanca?


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Oct 2022)

Lo mejor es vomistar, brazo desplegado, claro, con el brazo levantado en la cabeza, con dos cojones.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)

pelea pelea


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Oct 2022)

Bueno, Carleto acerto. Metio a Ausencio para cambiar el resultado y esta siendo asi...


----------



## fachacine (30 Oct 2022)

Es para descontar 10 minutos macho, qué puta mierda de equipos


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2022)

Aquí el equipo blanco ha tenido que generar una jugada para conseguir su gol,con esfuerzo,y el de amarillo no lo ha hecho,es tan simple como eso...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (30 Oct 2022)

Despedíos de Lukita


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Bueno, Carleto acerto. Metio a Ausencio para cambiar el resultado y esta siendo asi...



Joder dejaros de tonterias, eso no es penalty en la vida.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> El Madrid está ACABADO.
> 
> FIN DE CICLO.
> 
> Año en blanco.



Estáis como cabras algunos, el ciclo comenzó en mayo y en octubre ya está acabado.


----------



## fachacine (30 Oct 2022)

Quita a Mendy en el 85, vete a la mierda chicletto


----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)

8 minutos de añadido...


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

Mariano, momento de apagar los televisores.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (30 Oct 2022)

Mariano 
Yo paso ya


----------



## Edu.R (30 Oct 2022)

Con el empate conservamos el liderato.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

Cambios en el minuto 85!!!!

BRAVO BRAVIISSIIMOOO ANCELOTTI!!!!


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Oct 2022)

YO dimito de la liga, no pierdo más tiempo como en los últimos años del enano, que se la regalen, que sigan con la corrupción en la liga, la federación, etc.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Es para descontar 10 minutos macho, qué puta mierda de equipos



Anda que cuando hizo el amago con el cuerpo Negricius y el otro se lanzo con el cuerpo a placarlo y se dio un piscinazo....eso no lo haran con el Farsa.


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

Me temo que no nos prolongan 5'


----------



## Silluzollope (30 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Aquí el equipo blanco ha tenido que generar una jugada para conseguir su gol,con esfuerzo,y el de amarillo no lo ha hecho,es tan simple como eso...



La jugada se la han hecho los de negro. Esta claro que al Barça no le van a dejar descolgarse este años.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Con el empate conservamos el liderato.



O sea que buen partido.


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Cambios en el minuto 85!!!!
> 
> BRAVO BRAVIISSIIMOOO ANCELOTTI!!!!



Macho tan dificil es entender que va a poner a Mariano y a Rüdiger para que rematen balones en un par de corners,...?


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2022)

Pero que anula el hijo de mil putas sifiliticas


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2022)

Rodrygo goeeees

A que lo anula


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Oct 2022)

TANGAME OH YEAHHHHH


----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)

gol?


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

mierda, anulado?????????????


----------



## Edu.R (30 Oct 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Me temo que no nos prolongan 5'



Hasta que marque el Girona.


----------



## Nomeimporta (30 Oct 2022)

¿Donde esta @xilebo para dar el descuento?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Oct 2022)

COMO VA A ANULAR ESO, ME CAGO EN SU PUTA MADRE


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2022)

Robo tras robo


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

esto es imposible


----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)

Los dije, 8 minutos, pues 9...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Oct 2022)

Qué hijos de puta.


----------



## tHE dOG (30 Oct 2022)

Fin de ciclo. Hay que echar a Ancelotti y traer a Raúl y Casillas.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2022)

La liga de Tebas
Taluec


----------



## Señor Moscoso (30 Oct 2022)

Donde está Obrevo? Solo falta el


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Oct 2022)

Cada vez que el balon llega a rudiguer en defensa me da la sensacion de que su sobradez nos va a costar un disgusto


----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)

Kross al carrer...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)

Desde el principio se veía que hoy no era el día


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (30 Oct 2022)

Roja a kross


----------



## fachacine (30 Oct 2022)

Todo por quitar a Camavinga en vez de Kroos, horroroso chicletto hoy


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2022)

Que malos son los árbitros,jugador que cae al suelo falta automática que pitan...Kroos es que apenas le toca...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Es el mismo partido que el dia del Osasuna, joder




Así es!!! ES EL M I S M O !!!
De esta temporada y de la pasada 

Pero Caguetto tiene chicles nuevos


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

ya nos contarán en todos los sitios que el gol de Rodrygo era ilegal porque tal y porque cual


----------



## Silluzollope (30 Oct 2022)

No se quien esta dando mas asco, si los árbitros o los comentaristas. De vergüenza.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Oct 2022)

Vaya tongo chavales, vaya nivel de Liga, estos cerdos son capaces de hundirse y llevarse al Madrid consigo. 

Nukes YAYAYAYA quiero decir, Superliga YAYAYAYAYYA


----------



## edefakiel (30 Oct 2022)

Lo de los partidos de ayer del Barça y hoy del Madrid constituyen uno de los robos más escandalosos que he visto en una competición deportiva. Me parecía que el asunto había mejorado con el tema del VAR y por eso había vuelto a ver los partidos; me percato de que no es así, por lo que dejo de nuevo de ver el fútbol.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Oct 2022)

Falta a Vinicius, alucinante.


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

se me fue el stream, pero ya da igual


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> No se quien esta dando mas asco, si los árbitros o los comentaristas. De vergüenza.



Los comentaristas son lo peor,siempre dando cosas por evidentes que no lo son para nada...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Oct 2022)

No se va a jugar una mierda, ya se encargaran arbitros y visitantes ...


----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)

Buahh el rudiguer...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Oct 2022)

Que pata chula es Rudiger, son de esos que se convirtieron en defensas para tapar el resto de sus carencias.


----------



## Nomeimporta (30 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Los comentaristas son lo peor,siempre dando cosas por evidentes que no lo son para nada...



Son así siempre...con todos, se creen expertos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2022)

Hoy sí que ha estado completito: penalti,gol anulado y expulsión...


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2022)

Jajajaja y ahora el portero


----------



## Edu.R (30 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Hoy sí que ha estado completito: penalti,gol anulado y expulsión...



No está mal.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Oct 2022)

Valors...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Oct 2022)

Siempre utilizan peleles para cometer los tangazos maximos, ya paso con obrevo, el aytekin ese, al gandul el moro, y ahora este pelele semi calvo.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Siempre utilizan peleles para cometer los tangazos maximos, ya paso con obrevo, el aytekin ese, al gandul el moro, y ahora este pelele semi calvo.



Estar calvo es como estar embarazada, no se puede estar semi calvo.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)

Minuto 100, luego decis del aleti...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Oct 2022)

2 cosas a parte del robo descarado. 

1. No se puede jugar sin delantero.
2. Nabo es bastante mejor que el patachula Rudiger.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Minuto 100, luego decis del aleti...



Es para camuflar el robo, ya estan en paz. Despues de un penalti inexistente, y un gol anulado por que le salio de los cojones.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (30 Oct 2022)

Solo logro calmarme si pienso que esto ayuda a la continuitat de Javi Hernandez


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2022)

Justo empate no hay más.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Ethan20 (30 Oct 2022)

No jugáis un pimiento


----------



## Dave Bowman (30 Oct 2022)

El Girona jugó a muerte y ante eso no se puede hacer nada. Contra el Barsa se dejan ganar bua bua bua


----------



## Edu.R (30 Oct 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Solo logro calmarme si pienso que esto ayuda a la continuitat de Javi Hernandez



Es veritat.

Les damos esperanzas hasta la Supercopa de Arabia.


----------



## tHE dOG (30 Oct 2022)

*FIN DE CICLO
AÑO EN BLANCO
LIGA PARA EL BARSA
HUMILLACIÓN MÄXIMA *


----------



## _Suso_ (30 Oct 2022)

Menuda puta mafia arbrital, para flipar lo del penalti, tocáte los cojones de verdad


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Oct 2022)

Hay que dejar de ser caballerosos, cagarse en los muertos de todos en ruedas de prensa y amenazar que si ese pelele vuelve a arbitrar, el Madrid abandona la Liga y que se mueran todos del asco.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Oct 2022)

Que habéis disfrutado del 541 gerundense?..


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Oct 2022)

Vaya comedia con el portero ..

Por otro lado cuando ex madridistas comentando los partidos no barren un poco a casa con ciertas acciones me toca la polla la verdad....hoy morientes, el otro dia alvaro benito o manolo sanchis....


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Minuto 100, luego decis del aleti...



Hombre, minuto 100 jugando con uno menos, no veo yo en qué nos beneficia.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Oct 2022)

Lideres y en Octavos de Shempions y los demás a CHUPAR.


----------



## sintripulacion (30 Oct 2022)

Menodo penalti le han pitado al Madrid!!


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Menuda puta mafia arbrital, para flipar lo del penalti, tocáte los cojones de verdad



y el Madrid no dirá ni mu


----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)

Es curioso que el llirona vaya el ultimo...


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es curioso que el llirona vaya el ultimo...



Precisamente esos son los más peligrosos.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Vaya comedia con el portero ..
> 
> Por otro lado cuando ex madridistas comentando los partidos no barren un poco a casa con ciertas acciones me toca la polla la verdad....hoy morientes, el otro dia alvaro benito o manolo sanchis....



Si estan comentando partidos es porque ya no tienen un duro, y en Barça TV no vas a alabar al Madrid... La pela es la pela neng


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> No jugáis un pimiento



Nunca jugamos a una mierda. Lo del estilo y tal se lo dejamos a los estetas del céspet


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Macho tan dificil es entender que va a poner a Mariano y a Rüdiger para que rematen balones en un par de corners,...?




mira novio de Ancelotti , paso de ti y de tu necedad

pero respondiendote por ultima vez : si esa es la "estrategia de genio" de Ancelotti --->> que la busque desde el minuto 70 !!! no cuando faltan 5 minutos para el 90!!!

¿eras tu tambien el que decia que ceballos es bueno y tiene calidad para ser sustituto de modric? 

mira chaval....


----------



## Roedr (30 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Todo por quitar a Camavinga en vez de Kroos, horroroso chicletto hoy



ha hecho lo de siempre, seguir la jerarquía


----------



## Ritalapollera (30 Oct 2022)

El Madrid tendría que dejar esta basura de liga.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sintripulacion (30 Oct 2022)

Otro tema, no sé quién es el lumbreras en el Madrid que aprueba cesiones de jugadores a estos equipos que son filiales del Barsa.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Todo por quitar a Camavinga en vez de Kroos, horroroso chicletto hoy




es que caguetto ancelotti quiere a los viejas vacas sagradas en el campo , y a los jovenes "que no tienen experiencia" en el banquillo

otra ristra de aplausos para usted don ancelotti


----------



## Forenski (30 Oct 2022)

El Barsa en quiebra total. En condiciones normales estaría descendido a segunda o en procedimiento concursal. Pero saca las famosas palancas de la manga.

PERO LO QUE NADIE SE DA CUENTA ES QUE LA MAYOR DE LAS PALANCAS LA HA INVERTIDO EN LA FEDERACIÓN, LA LIGA Y, ESPECIALMENTE, EL COMITE DE ÁRBITROS.

REPASAD EL PARTIDO DE AYER Y EL DE HOY. PARECÍA QUE PITABA EL MISMO ÁRBITRO, SOLO QUE AYER EN CASO DE DUDA TODO A FAVOR DEL BARSA Y HOY TODO, ABSOLUTAMENTE TODO BARRIENDO A FAVOR DEL GERONA.

LA PALANCA BUENA DEL BARSA ES LA PASTA CON LA QUE HA UNTADO A RUBIALES, TEBAS, ROURES Y LOS ÁRBITROS. NO HAY NADA QUE HACER, TODO COMPRADO.

Perdonad por los gritos, es que es una puta verguenza


----------



## hartman (30 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es curioso que el llirona vaya el ultimo...



esperate a la jornada que viene ya sabeis quien sera el ultimo.


----------



## pepetemete (30 Oct 2022)

Lo siento, este equipo no me pone...y si cuando se vayan Kross, Modric y Benzemá lo que quede sea Valverde y 10 conguitos más , pues que les den.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Oct 2022)

Mala planificación del Madrid en la delantera, Benzema no tiene sustituto. Rodrigo NO es delantero, ya lo he dicho 50 veces.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Oct 2022)

Cada entrenador es como es. Ancelotti es conservador (no me refiero a la táctica), Guardiola riza el rizo cuando no hace ninguna falta, Klopp es un hipócrita, ZZ le coge odio africano irreversible a jugadores perfectamente válidos... 

Es lo que hay, en la cumbre de cualquier profesión no queda nadie normal.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (30 Oct 2022)

Enhorabuena al que le pareció buena idea cederle jugadores a esta banda de hijos de puta.


----------



## filets (30 Oct 2022)

Resumen de la jornada: donde el Barça debió empatar, De Burgos se lo ganó. Y donde el Madrid debió ganar, Iglesias VillanueVAR se lo empató.
De +5 para el Madrid a +1.


----------



## feps (30 Oct 2022)

No entiendo por qué Carletto quita a los jóvenes sobrados de fuelle, y mantiene en el campo a Modric y Kroos. Especialmente el croata no está para más de 60 minutos. 

Respecto al arbitraje, lo he dicho muchas veces. Pita Roures y el campeonato lo ganará el Palancas. En cualquier caso lo más grave es no dar el empujón definitivo a los jóvenes, y eso es responsabilidad de Ancelotti, no del árbitro.


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2022)

Y ahora en liga el Rayo en Vallecas a sudar la gota gorda.
La actitud hoy dejó mucho, pero mucho que desear y así no se puede jugar porque pierdes la liga y no es broma.
Lo que no puedes hacer es pensar que como es el último o penúltimo da lo mismo ya lo tienes ganado cuando precisamente son esos los partidos más peligrosos y eso que hoy el Girona ni se encerró atrás jugó muy tranquilo hizo su partido y se mereció el empate.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Fiodor (30 Oct 2022)

Dos puntos perdidos... Se puede echar la culpa al penalti, pero el partido ha sido un desastre. Estos partidos hay que salir a ganarlos desde el primer minuto, pero la primera parte han salido a pasearse. No se puede llegar con un resultado tan justo al minuto 75 porque cualquier accidente te puede complicar un partido. 

Los dos últimos partidos han sido bastante lamentable, parece que los jugadores están con la cabeza en el Mundial.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Oct 2022)

No es penalti NEVER.

Si es para saludar a un amigo que has visto entre el publico, el reglamento te permite tener el brazo bien levantado dentro del area.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Oct 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Enhorabuena al que le pareció buena idea cederle jugadores a esta banda de hijos de puta.



Encima a los indepes del Girona,ahí se pudran, que les dejé jugadores el palancas que no hacen más que fichar.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Oct 2022)

Saben que o le dan algún título al Barcelona, o mañana tienen de Presidente a Mohamed.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Oct 2022)

Oye Rubi arreglame esto, 

Claro Lapuerqui, está hecho!!


----------



## Ethan20 (30 Oct 2022)

El penal es más que claro, más vale que enseñeis a Ausensio como poner los brazos en defensa


----------



## Forenski (30 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Mucho me temo que hoy meter un gol nos va a costar Dios y ayuda y más con un árbitro de la cuerda como el que le pusieron al Barsa ayer para facilitarle el partido





Forenski dijo:


> Espero que tengas razón. Hoy tengo mal palpito, No se controla el partido. Ida y vuelta. El Madrid no tiene un matador y el Gerona en estático tapa todos los huecos. Y luego está este árbitro que, precisamente, no va a regalar nada sino todo lo contrario.





Forenski dijo:


> Lo estoy diciendo. No se puede jugar sin delantero nato contra el Gerona, que poco a poco no parece el Gerona sino un equipo de Champions . El Gerona está muy cómodo





Forenski dijo:


> Que no, que no son los jugadores, es el planteamiento. No puedes salir en el Bernabéu contra el Gerona y jugar al correcalles, especialmente porque no tienes a un Benzema o un Cristiano que te marque la diferencia de calidad goleadora en ese ida y vuelta.



Analizar el partido después de terminado está al alcance de cualquiera. Lo importante es ver lo que va a suceder ya en la primera parte, incluso nada más empezar. Carleto hoy flojo. Planificación de plantilla mala, especialmente en la delantera. Árbitros bien aleccionados.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lideres y en Octavos de Shempions y los demás a CHUPAR.




ah vale ,
entonces no hay nada de qué preocuparse ,

pensé por un momento que el madrid empatando en el bernabeu con el casi colista (y gracias porque casi perdemos) era preocupante ,

mas cuando este MISMO PLANTEAMIENTO DE JUEGO se lo llevan haciendo a Cagueto Ancelotti varios equipos ya desde la temporada pasada: Osasuna 2 veces = 2 empates en el bernabeu , etcs

nada : buen resultado , buen juego , y cada dia mejor entrenador

joder que bien vamos! gracias tio!

PD: *el siguiente partido podemos ya perder el liderato : APUNTA ESTE COMENTARIO (y en champions NO estamos como el año pasado)*


----------



## filets (30 Oct 2022)

No le da en el brazo
Le da en el pecho


----------



## Xequinfumfa (30 Oct 2022)

Bueno, chavales, esto se veía venir desde el minuto 40 de la primera parte. 

1. Kroos y Modric juntos no pueden jugar desde, por lo menos, 2019. La jugada de meter a Valverde de falso extremo para que puedan jugar juntos salió bien en la última Champions porque se alinearon los planetas y somos el Madrid, pero como estilo de juego todas las semanas es un despropósito. 

2. Carletto que acabe la temporada, todo bien, partido homenaje, gominolas, garrapiñadas y mamadas para todos...pero el año que viene hay que traer a un entrenador de puta madre. Y ese entrenador de puta madre se llama Tuchel y debería estar apalabrado desde mañana a primera hora. 

3. No me gusta cómo trata Carletto a Camavinga ni a Valverde. El francés ha de ser titular en un doble pivote junto con Tchouameni. Y el uruguayo no debería volver a jugar de extremo salvo en contextos muy particulares. Ancelotti va a morir con Kroos y Modric. 

4. Hablando del rey de Roma...Kroos igual podría aguantar una temporada más...pero a Modric no se le ha de renovar bajo ningún concepto. Bajo. Ningún. Concepto. 

5. Todos los futbolistas están jugando con el freno de mano puesto para asegurarse el mundial. Vinicius y Benzema son dos casos clarísimos. No les culpo, pero que conste en acta. 

6. El Girona es un equipo de mierda, con un entrenador de mierda y ha hecho su partido de mierda en el Bernabéu. Nada que objetarles. 

7. Que la Liga está podrida hasta la médula lo sabemos todos. Hoy nos han hecho un atraco a mano armada más...pero si nosotros jugamos como tenemos que jugar no hay atracos que valgan. Hemos perdido dos puntos por deméritos propios. Esa es la verdad. 

8. Seguimos líderes y clasificados para octavos. ¡Hala Madrid, bitches!


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> No le da en el brazo
> Le da en el pecho



Por eso el balon se va en direccion contraria a la del tapon.


----------



## filets (30 Oct 2022)

Esto no fue mano


----------



## Nomeimporta (30 Oct 2022)

Nvtritivo


----------



## loquehayqueoir (30 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> No le da en el brazo
> Le da en el pecho



Aunque no sea penalti, y aunque hubiéramos ganado el partido, esa jugada es para matar a Asensio, a quién coño se le ocurre poner la mano así en el área


----------



## filets (30 Oct 2022)

Gol anulado porque dicen que el portero tenia la mano encima del balon


----------



## filets (30 Oct 2022)

Esto sí fue GOL


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> No le da en el brazo
> Le da en el pecho




Es LA *MAFIA ARBITRAL DEL VARsa 
+
Roures (dueño del VAR y financiador-comprador del VARsa)*

Os dije que hay 7 árbitros que SIEMPRE arbitran al Farsa (para beneficiarle) y al Madrid (para perjudicarle) en sus respectivos partidos , y se turnan para arbitrarlos.

y los otros 15 arbitros NINGUNO arbitra al Farsa o al Madrid.

HOY SE VOLVIO A CUMPLIR LA LISTA DE ESOS ARBITROS


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> No le da en el brazo
> Le da en el pecho



Soy del Madrid pero no soy un fanático, si no fuera penalti o el tongazo fuera al palancas lo diría. Ha sido un robo como una catedral.


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Oct 2022)

Roures ha invertido mucha pasta en su Palancalona y no va a permitir que la liga se acabe antes del Mundial, así que vamos a mamar muchas de estas perrerías... otra cosa a hacerse mirar es volver a tirar 70 minutos ante un equipo bastante inferior.


----------



## Raul83 (30 Oct 2022)

Tranquilos, el Almería empatará en el Camp Nou el Sábado.


----------



## Forenski (30 Oct 2022)

De todas formas, ver al Madrid con 10 jugadores , contra 14 del Gerona contando el árbitro y los jueces de línea, contra el VAR, contra Rubiales, contra Tebas, contra Roures, contra la UEFA, contra la FIFA y contra todos y ver como tras el empate se va arriba intentando marcar el segundo con garra y sin miedo a perder, me EMOCIONA.

ESO ES EL MADRID. Algo que nunca tendrá el Barsa ni nadie, a pesar de tener que lidiar con todos los impedimentos del mundo.

Eso es lo que explica que el Madrid ganase la Champions el año pasado, por historia, por coraje, por pundonor, por juego, por orgullo, por estilo, por luchar contra todo y contra todos .

Y el que no entienda esto, además de no tener ni idea, es que no ama el fútbol. HALAAAAA MADRIDDDDD!!!!


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2022)

Luego la mariconada de reservar jugadores, que coño es eso? Nos toman por idiotas o qué? Ni mundial ni Champion ni ostias si se está bien y en forma a Jugar no hay otra.Todo es un mamoneo! Que pasa que si al Bernabéu no viene el Barça o el Atlético de Madrid o el city o Bayern el Madrid no va a salir con la misma intensidad? Pues eso a mí lo siento pero no me gusta ya luego pueden ganar champions o lo que quieran pero yo quiero que vayan a por todos los partidos a ganarlos ya luego se ganará o empatará o se puede perder pero almeno pondrán intensidad y se luchará eso es llevar el escudo SIEMPRE en alto no solo cuando vienen los grandes.
Hugo Sánchez lo decía en su época yo cuando juego contra un Logroñés o Cádiz u Osasuna para mí es como si jugara contra un equipo grande quiero ganar y meter goles de hecho fue 5 veces pichichi y 4 de ellos consecutivos metiendo goles y ganando partidos ese es el Madrid que quiero no el Madrid pasota de hoy.
Mal la actitud de hoy y si cualquier equipo de mitad de tabla para abajo va a venir al Bernabéu a jugar casi a placer por la actitud del Madrid pues mal andamos porque todos los años no se van a ganar la Champions para compensarlo así que siempre hay que ir a por todos los títulos.
Se pasa página de lo de hoy y a pensar en el Celtic y luego Rayo.
Muy cabreado estoy por la ridícula actitud que tuvo hoy el Madrid.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## filets (30 Oct 2022)

Menos mal que en un par de años empieza la SuperLiga y que los SECESIONISTAS se coman esta mierda de Liga


----------



## Forenski (30 Oct 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> El penal es más que claro, más vale que enseñeis a Ausensio como poner los brazos en defensa



Asensio sabe colocar bien los brazos cuando levanta varias COPAS de la Champions. En el Barsa tienen los brazos atrofiados porque el trofeo de la copita del rey no hace músculo.


----------



## Fiodor (30 Oct 2022)

Ahora se está pagando no haber fichado un delantero centro suplente de Benzema... Rodrygo es un parche que puede funcionar algún partido, pero con rivales tan cerrados, la única opción es un rematador. Alguien que pueda rematar balones colgados desde la banda. Intentar meter el balón dentro del área con jugada, cuando el rival tiene a los once metidos dentro, es absurdo. Te puede salir bien una jugada, pero lo normal es que te choques contra el muro continuamente...


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Oct 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Ahora se está pagando no haber fichado un delantero centro suplente de Benzema... Rodrygo es un parche que puede funcionar algún partido, pero con rivales tan cerrados, la única opción es un rematador. Alguien que pueda rematar balones colgados desde la banda. Intentar meter el balón dentro del área con jugada, cuando el rival tiene a los once metidos dentro, es absurdo. Te puede salir bien una jugada, pero lo normal es que te choques contra el muro continuamente...



Estamos pagando habernos fiado de una rata francesa.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Tranquilos, el Almería empatará en el Camp Nou el Sábado.




te la chupo si el almeria consigue empatar con el Farsa en almeria

en el eintrach spotify nou el Farsa le va a meter 3 o 4 al almeria , puedes recordar el comentario


----------



## ironpipo (30 Oct 2022)

Que le den por culo a la liga. 
Viendo lo viso, casi que Estaría bien un planteamiento pasota en el alterado calendario local, tirarlo a la mierda y volcarnos en demostrar de nuevo estatus en Europa. 
Queda por ver si en copa también le van a hacer la ola árbitros y rivales al palancas fútbol club. Yo apuesto a que si.


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Tranquilos, el Almería empatará en el Camp Nou el Sábado.



El Barça juega el Sábado y siendo realistas terminará con dos puntos de ventajas en la clasificación a espera de lo que haga el Madrid el Lunes 7 de noviembre en Vallecas que no será fácil.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Oct 2022)

Adivinen cuál fue gol???


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Menos mal que en un par de años empieza la SuperLiga y que los SECESIONISTAS se coman esta mierda de Liga




totalmente de acuerdo!!!

SUPERLIGA YA!!!

no hay mas que ver como el Farsa cuando sale a europa ya NO tiene su mafia arbitral del VARsa y es cuando le llueven los fracasos
(excepciones con los arbitros que compró el Farsa : obrevo y aytekin )

en europa (de momento) suele haber arbitrajes justos

que los naziSSeparatistas y su liga corrupta se la coman entre ellos


----------



## Phoenician (30 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Que verguenza de liga.



VARguenza. Liga de Roures amañada. A darse de baja y que la vea él y su marioneta Tebas atpc.


----------



## Ethan20 (30 Oct 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> De todas formas, ver al Madrid con 10 jugadores , contra 14 del Gerona contando el árbitro y los jueces de línea, contra el VAR, contra Rubiales, contra Tebas, contra Roures, contra la UEFA, contra la FIFA y contra todos y ver como tras el empate se va arriba intentando marcar el segundo con garra y sin miedo a perder, me EMOCIONA.
> 
> ESO ES EL MADRID. Algo que nunca tendrá el Barsa ni nadie, a pesar de tener que lidiar con todos los impedimentos del mundo.
> 
> ...



EROICO empate con el colista en el Bernabeu! Juas, Juas. Espero que Florentimo te pague bien


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Adivinen cuál fue gol???



aprecian lo que les da la gana,a la carta,el portero no tenia el balon sujeto,se lo estaba atrayendo hacia si para poder cogerlo cuando Rodrygo mete la pierna.

y aquella de Suarez es que fue escandalosa,y se concedio…


----------



## Chichimango (30 Oct 2022)

Lo de hoy ha sido una encerrona arbitral-federativa en toda regla. El Madrid tenía que dejarse puntos para darle aire al Barça y así ha ocurrido. Esta es la clase de mierda contra la que lidiamos una temporada tras otra, pasan los años y Flóper, ese que según nuestros enemigos es omnipotente, es incapaz de desmontar el chiringuito. Nos siguen robando en 2022 como en 2010.

Por otro lado, la dinámica física y de juego del equipo en los últimos partidos es preocupante. No sé si será uno de esos famosos bajones programados de Pintus o el miedo a perderse el Mundial, pero me estoy temiendo que no volvemos líderes en enero. Y menos mal que en la champions lo tenemos casi hecho...


----------



## Otrasvidas (30 Oct 2022)

Mierdero López cena hoy pantumaca


----------



## Forenski (30 Oct 2022)

Yo que vosotros, me olvidaría de la Liga. ¿ Alguien se cree que un mafioso como Lapuerta ha avalado y se ha jugado un pastón sin tener garantizada la Liga, máxime habiendo quedado eliminado en Champions?

En Europa no le da para comprar a la UEFA porque no puede competir con el París o el City , por ejemplo. Resultado: eliminado a las primeras de cambio.

Pero a nivel nacional la cosa cambia porque Rubiales y Tebas se venden fácilmente, especialmente si está Roures que es la mano que mece la cuna.


----------



## Phoenician (30 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo mejor es vomistar, brazo desplegado, claro, con el brazo levantado en la cabeza, con dos cojones.



Boicot a Vomistar


----------



## fachacine (30 Oct 2022)

Anceloti ha sido claro: "penalty inventado"


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2022)

Si yo comprase el diario AS (que no lo hago) directamente dejaba de hacerlo hasta que echaran a este subnormal del Iturralde









Iturralde: “El brazo de Asensio ocupa un espacio por encima del hombro. Es penalti”


Iturralde González, árbitro del Carrusel Deportivo de la Cadena SER, opina sobre el penatli con el que el Girona empató ante el Real Madrid.




as.com


----------



## manutartufo (30 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Gol anulado porque dicen que el portero tenia la mano encima del balon



Pues no lo tenia el portero controlado.mal anulado.Y eso que hay var.


----------



## Chispeante (30 Oct 2022)

El día del Clásico, cuando la algarabía y la euforia eran generalizada, ya comenté que se ganó por los pelos y que el Barcelona tuvo varias para habernos empatado. Y ya son varios partidos que se han ganado muy justitos. Esto no es de hoy, viene de varias semanas atrás y al final tropezones como el de hoy tenían que llegar. Será por el Mundial, será por la planificación de la plantilla, será por la gestión de Ancelotti o porque no dan más de si, pero o meten una marcha más o lo esta tarde se va a repetir más veces.

Lo de los árbitros, todo ok. Cuando llevas años recibiendo tratrás por detrás con una sonrisa y sin una queja, pues toca seguir poniendo el culo. Desde lo de Tenerife,décadas atrás, somos el puto pelele de los árbitros.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2022)

Esta mierda la llevamos sufriendo en baloncesto desde que se fundó la ACB
La directiva va a decir algo? Jajaja algún año de estos...


----------



## Forenski (30 Oct 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> EROICO empate con el colista en el Bernabeu! Juas, Juas. Espero que Florentimo te pague bien



Antes de poner la palabra HEROICO en tu boca, tira de vídeo y vuelve a ver las 14 Champions que ha ganado el Madrid, incluida la que le hace vigente campeón. Quizás entonces entiendas lo que significa el vocablo heroico.

Mientras tanto, disfruta de la copita del rey o la copa cataluña, destinada a los cobardes que prefieren la retaguardia a enfrentarse a verdaderos y heroicos retos. 

Heroico es como equipos con muchísimo menos presupuesto como la Roma o el Inter le dan la patada un año sí y al siguiente también al equipo que ni conoce la heroicidad ni la conocerá


----------



## sintripulacion (30 Oct 2022)

Madre mía!!!, la que estaría liada si al Barsa le pitan ese penalti en contra, le anulan ese gol a favor y le expulsan a Busquet por la segunda amarilla que le sacan a Kroos.
Es que no me lo puedo imaginar porque con solo una de esas jugadas toda la prensa ya estaría hablando de robo y presionando para que ese árbitro se tirara una larga temporada en la nevera.
Las tres en un mismo partido es inimaginable por la sencilla razón de que ningún árbitro se atreve ni se le pasa por la cabeza pitarselas, so pena de ser desterrado eternamente a Siberia.
Los Roures y Tebas están arruinando y adulterando la competición.
Esta liga la va a ganar por decreto el Barsa.
El Madrid tiene equipo para competir y ganarla contra los otros 19 equipos.
Pero no tiene, por muchas milongas que se crean desde el propio club, suficiente equipo para luchar contra el resto de equipos a muerte, contra los árbitros, contra la Federación y contra la prensa, todos ellos culés.
Añadidle además que nosotros vamos a jugar cruces de Champions que exigen un gran desgaste físico y psicológico y el Palancas, el club protegido y mimado por todos, va a jugar contra equipos de segunda división a nivel europeo.


----------



## cebollo (30 Oct 2022)

Ancelotti ha dicho que no es mano y que se han inventado el penalty. La prensa le va a dar duro porque es muy grave decir la verdad. ¿Qué sería lo próximo?¿Decir que la infanta Elena no es inteligente?


----------



## Chichimango (30 Oct 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Madre mía!!!, la que estaría liada si al Barsa le pitan ese penalti en contra, le anulan ese gol a favor y le expulsan a Busquet por la segunda amarilla que le sacan a Kroos.
> Es que no me lo puedo imaginar porque con solo una de esas jugadas toda la prensa ya estaría hablando dd robo.
> Las tres en un mismo partido es inimaginable por la sencilla razón de que ningún árbitro se atreve a pitarselas, so pena de ser desterrado eternamente a Suberia.
> *Los Roures y Tebas están arruinando y adulterando la competición*.
> ...



Y el Rubi, no te olvides del Rubi que es tan culpable como los otros dos. Desde lo de Lopetegui no nos pasa una el hijo puta.


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2022)

Como siempre y cuando se pierde, se exagera:

1) Ancelotti le ha dado la alternativa a Rodrygo de delantero , a Camavinga de pivote: Para mi, no comete ningun error de entrada. 
2) Ancelotti la caga y bien cagada cuando en la segunda parte cambia a Camavinga y deja a Modric, que no hace nada de nada en el campo a parte de estorbar. Ancelotti siempre va a poner a la vieja guardia, hasta que se caiga por si sola y no lo va a cambiar.
3) Nos roban el partido en la jugada de asensio. En la de Rodrygo no me meto, pero lo de Ausencio es un robo.

Hoy nos han robado, y? Desde el 2005 hasta el 2018 nos han estado robando continuamente, y este anyo solo me acuerdo de esto y poco mas: Antes del 2018 saliamos a robo cada 2 partidos.

Que culpa tiene Ancelotti, de que Benzema se esta reservando para el mundial y de que el club no le ficha ningun delantero? Que quereis, que tiremos de palancas? Y si fichamos a un delantero, a quien quitas hoy? A Rodrygo?

Sinceramente Modric esta muerto para la elite y despues del mundial el madrid lo va a mandar por culo y con razon, porque ha priorizado el mundial al madrid a pesar de tener 36 anyos.

El anyo pasado nos metimos con Ancelotti (y con razon), pero el equipo termino ganando la liga merecidamente con 14 puntos y el equipo no se hundio, como muchos dijimos: Al menos, deberiamos tener memoria, y es que Ancelotti nos ha dado 2 champions y es todo un caballero, a diferencia del jardinero.


----------



## fachacine (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Boicot a Vomistar




hombre cómo lo sabes : emision pirata partido tras partido

solo me faltaba pagarle dinero a los mafias : roures rubi-geri tebas .....


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (30 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Nanos el Madrid está acabado. ACABADO.
> 
> Fin de ciclo.
> 
> Liga para el Barsa y año en blanco el Madrid humilladísimo por hacerse el chulo.



Tienes razón.

Ya le pusieron el ojo morado a Laporta como señal de sumisión.

Esta liga es para el farsa.

En mayo volvemos a hablar.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan20 (30 Oct 2022)

Ya se que vosotros usáis el reglamento del que si no se pita a favor del Madrid no es válido y os va bien, pero en el de todos los demás las manos de Ausensio es penal y el gol está bien anulado.

Por cierto si el lapuerca ha comprado la liga como decis, más vale que se queje porque al FC Palancas todavía no le han pitado un penal a favor, y ya ha habido muchos motivos para hacerlo


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2022)

espectacular lo de este "periodico" esto ya es el mas dificil todavia...









¡Polémica final! El árbitro cortó un contraataque del Girona en el último minuto


Polémico pitido final en el Real Madrid - Girona que dejó a los catalanes sin un claro contraataque




www.sport.es


----------



## tururut12 (30 Oct 2022)

Ahora todo son quejas del arbitraje, pero si hubiera salido el Real Madrid con mucha más intensidad desde el principio, no se hubiera empatado el partido. Ya se llevan bastantes partidos ganando por la mínima y casi nunca no se acaban de cerrar los partidos, luego si al final se empatan o pierden que no les extrañe en absoluto.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Ya se que vosotros usáis el reglamento del que si no se pita a favor del Madrid no es válido y os va bien, pero en el de todos los demás las manos de Ausensio es penal y el gol está bien anulado.
> 
> Por cierto si el lapuerca ha comprado la liga como decis, más vale que se queje porque al FC Palancas todavía no le han pitado un penal a favor, y ya ha habido muchos motivos para hacerlo




no seas patetico y di donde es mano , gracias


----------



## tHE dOG (30 Oct 2022)

FIN DE CICLO AÑO EN BLANCO LIGA PARA EL BARSA Roncero se suicida.


----------



## NRW_Observer (30 Oct 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Ver cómo os molesta Simenone a los habitontos del cuernabeu es, por si mismo, una excelente razón para mantenerlo.
> 
> No obstante, el día que deje de levantaros ligas, copas derbis y supercopas será el momento de no renovarle (que no echarle, eso nunca)
> Y no hay que olvidar que nos debéis dos champions, y me hace especial ilusión que sea el propio Simeone el que os las levante.
> ...



Gracias por las dos Champions, pringao


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2022)

Bueno señores a pensar en el Celtic de liga campeones y luego en el rayo.
Por cierto, miedo me da lo del Celtic volvemos a lo mismo en el Bernabéu y el más flojo del grupo lo único que le salva al Madrid es que se juega la primera plaza y ya entonces se lo tomará mucho en serio eso es lo que cambia.
Aunque no descarto que haya pasotismo visto lo visto.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> FIN DE CICLO AÑO EN BLANCO LIGA PARA EL BARSA Roncero se suicida.



Hombre, año en blanco como que no o es que la Supercopa de Europa no es un título? Hablemos con conocimiento.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Chispeante (30 Oct 2022)

Tampoco hay que volverse locos ni perder la cabeza, que los del Atleti y los del Barça estarían desmayados a pajas si estuvieran en nuestro lugar. Mejor, sólo podríamos estar un poco mejor, pero peor...ese camino tiene mucho más recorrido y es el que están haciendo otros.


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Ahora todo son quejas del arbitraje, pero si hubiera salido el Real Madrid con mucha más intensidad desde el principio, no se hubiera empatado el partido. Ya se llevan bastantes partidos ganando por la mínima y casi nunca no se acaban de cerrar los partidos, luego si al final se empatan o pierden que no les extrañe en absoluto.



En la primera parte se ha salido bien y en la segunda se ha dado todo: Joder macho, dejad de ser tan resultadistas. Ademas nos han robado, para que salga Carletto y lo diga,...,joder macho, es que es jodido que te piquen penalty cuando tu jugador ni la toca con la mano.


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Oct 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> No es penalti NEVER.
> 
> Si es para saludar a un amigo que has visto entre el publico, el reglamento te permite tener el brazo bien levantado dentro del area.



_

Si queréis cambiamos el reglamento, pero lo que el reglamento dice es que la mano por encima del hombro siempre es mano. Aunque le pegue en el pecho, la tiene abierta y no hay rebote que valga. Es penalti_

Iturralde, sobre el penalti de Asensio por mano, en Carrusel


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> *En la primera parte se ha salido bien y en la segunda se ha dado todo:* Joder macho, dejad de ser tan resultadistas. Ademas nos han robado, para que salga Carletto y lo diga,...,joder macho, es que es jodido que te piquen penalty cuando tu jugador ni la toca con la mano.


----------



## fachacine (30 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> no seas patetico y di donde es mano , gracias



Este video es escandaloso porque demuestra que no le da en la mano. Sin embargo, si os fijais en el monitor que ve el árbitro a pie de campo se ve que el VAR sólo le ofrece una única toma lateral y esta otra toma no se la ofrecen. Si eso no es prevaricación que venga Dios y que lo vea.


----------



## cebollo (30 Oct 2022)

Sería muy bueno que sancionaran a Ancelotti por sus declaraciones. Ha entrenado en 5 países y está considerado internacionalmente como un hombre antipolemico. Quitaría mucho prestigio a la liga si es que le queda algo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Si estan comentando partidos es porque ya no tienen un duro, y en Barça TV no vas a alabar al Madrid... La pela es la pela neng



El problema es que dazn, movistar....todos parecen barsa tv...


IVNP71 dijo:


> Bueno señores a pensar en el Celtic de liga campeones y luego en el rayo.
> Por cierto, miedo me da lo del Celtic volvemos a lo mismo en el Bernabéu y el más flojo del grupo lo único que le salva al Madrid es que se juega la primera plaza y ya entonces se lo tomará mucho en serio eso es lo que cambia.
> Aunque no descarto que haya pasotismo visto lo visto.
> Pozdrawiam.



A mi me preocupa mucho mas la encerrona en vallecas, la verdad


----------



## Th89 (30 Oct 2022)

Me encanta como el antimadridismo sale de la cueva tras un tropiezo.

Es síntoma de hasta que punto están en la mierda


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Este video es escandaloso porque demuestra que no le da en la mano. Sin embargo, si os fijais en el monitor que ve el árbitro a pie de campo se ve que el VAR sólo le ofrece una única toma lateral y esta otra toma no se la ofrecen. Si eso no es prevaricación que vea Dios y lo vea.




asi es.

no es la primera vez que roures hace ese truco de trilero barato

pero esa toma es de la TELEVISION y por tanto las tomas LAS TIENEN EN EL VAR

otra cosa es que al arbitro no le pongan la toma correcta

y para eso roures pone 1 arbitro en el VAR y 1 arbitro en el campo , de sus 7 arbitros de la mafia arbitral del VARsa ,
para que el arbitro del VAR de la mafia arbitral del VARsa no le muestre al arbitro de campo la toma buena


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Hasta los huevos me tienes, no tienes ni puta idea de futbol y vienes aqui dando clases: Seguro que eres un gordo que no ha jugado al futbol en su puta vida.

Al Ignore, imbecil


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



*Courtois sobre el gol anulado a Rodrygo: “Si la mano estaba encima del balón... está bien anulado

Hasta los vuestros os lo dicen, pandilla de catetos mesetarios semiafricanos subnormales*


----------



## pepitoburbujas (30 Oct 2022)

Joder lo que es el fútbol, dicen que eres tan bueno como el último partido, y debe ser verdad.

Hoy ha sido uno de los peores partidos del Madrid en los últimos tiempos. Ya desde el inicio. Ya se veía que la intensidad no era la de los grandes partidos. Pero ojo que ya ha habido más así en esta temporada.

Salimos a controlar el balón (o a intentarlo) y a contemporizar esperando alguna ocasión. Esto está bien si al final ganas, pero si no, pues prepárate que te van a llover palos y con razón.

El Gerona salió a hacer su partido, perder tiempo cuando le iba bien y tal, nada que objetar al respecto ¿Qué esperas que haga, un pasillo hasta la portería?

Nos encontramos con un gol a favor sin haber hecho demasiados merecimientos, y no hemos sido capaces de mantener el resultado. Vale que el penalti es muy muy discutible, pero el Gerona ha tenido sus ocasiones, concedidas por nosotros, eh?

En fin, jode perder puntos contra este tipo de rivales y en casa (lo de osasuna fue parecido), pero es que es merecido, lo siento. Ya no sé si es culpa del entrenador, de los jugadores que están pensando en el mundial o de que no hay más cera que la que arde. Lo malo es lo de siempre: nuestras crisis son bálsamos curativos para el rival y viceversa. 

No me vengáis con conspiraciones judeomasónicas para que la liga la gane el barsa, aunque a veces parece que así fuera. Si no ganamos al Gerona ni al Osasuna en casa...¿Qué podemos esperar? 

Esto se soluciona ganando el próximo partido, y el siguiente. Y el siguiente.


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Oct 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> El Madrid tendría que dejar esta basura de liga.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Sin duda, mira ayer qué arbitraje


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Hasta los huevos me tienes, no tienes ni puta idea de futbol y vienes aqui dando clases: Seguro que eres un gordo que no ha jugado al futbol en su puta vida.
> 
> Al Ignore, imbecil




gracias SUBNORMAL

me gusta dejar en evidencia a PAYASOS como tu y que de premio me ignoren para no leeros mas

que digas que el Madrid _*" En la primera parte se ha salido bien y en la segunda se ha dado todo " , *_demuestra tu nivel mental


ya te he dicho que me parece que ademas eras tu el gilipuertas que decia que ceballos tiene nivel para el real madrid , e incluso para sustituir a modric


----------



## cebollo (30 Oct 2022)

Si no ha habido cambios el jefe del VAR en España es Clos Gómez. Que es el árbitro del que Mourinho sacó una lista de errores en un partido contra el Sevilla. Y no sancionaron a Mourinho porque tenía razón en todo. Fingieron que no había pasado nada.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> gracias SUBNORMAL
> 
> me gusta dejar en evidencia a PAYASOS como tu y que de premio me ignoren para no leeros mas
> 
> ...



A mi tambien me puso en ignorados por nada, en el foro se creen alguien...


----------



## HDR (30 Oct 2022)

Si lo renuevan me quito del Madrid.







Y dejaos de pamplinas. Sí, *es penalty*. Usa mitad pecho-mitad brazo para ayudarse a controlar el balón. En el área el jugador que defiende tiene que estar con las manos atrás, a la espalda.

Incluso es tan GILIPOLLAS que hasta hace el movimiento hacia delante, con el hombro. Ni siquiera intenta engañar al árbitro.

Qué harto estoy de este hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## qbit (30 Oct 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Otro equipo de futbol al servicio político del nazionalismo periferico Catalán. Durante el golpe de estado Lazi, el Chirona hizo un comunicado donde decía que los golpistas eran presos pulitics, su segunda equipación era de color amarillo y este año han quitado la corona del Rey del escudo.



Con ese currículum era de esperar una ayudaza arbitral en el campo del Madrid para más recochineo.

Que vayan todos los borregos a votar a la muleta de los separratas, el PSOE:


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

HDR dijo:


> ...
> 
> Y dejaos de pamplinas. Sí, es penalty. *Usa mitad pecho-mitad brazo *para ayudarse a controlar el balón. En el área el jugador que defiende tiene que estar con las manos atrás, a la espalda.
> 
> ...





¿donde esta la mitad brazo? porque aqui se ve que SOLO le da en el PECHO







en cuanto a que ausencio no tiene nivel para el Real Madrid si : de acuerdo


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Oct 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Ahora todo son quejas del arbitraje, pero si hubiera salido el Real Madrid con mucha más intensidad desde el principio, no se hubiera empatado el partido. Ya se llevan bastantes partidos ganando por la mínima y casi nunca no se acaban de cerrar los partidos, luego si al final se empatan o pierden que no les extrañe en absoluto.



Para mi jugar con Valverde adelantado es un error, y aun por encima sin Benzema, el Madrid deberia jugar con una linea del campo claramente definida, porque al final jugando con linea de tres, y teniendo a Tchouameni tocado en el banquillo, el centro del campo pierde presencia y capacidad de dominio.

Joder, esta puta mania de jugar con el 4-3-3 sigo sin entenderla para nada. Es mas, tambien pienso que incluso Vinicius podria aportar mas jugando mas retrasado de extremo puro para explotar todavia mejor su velocidad con espacios.

No se cierran los partidos en parte por eso, porque al contar solamente con un delantero centro, Ancelotti sigue empeñado en que la mejor opcion es alternar el 4-3-3 con el 4-4-2 segun se ataque o se defienda. Pero al final, el equipo tiende a desestabilizarse y tener ratos de confusion sin saber demasiado bien a lo que juega, si a controlar o a contragolpear.

Por otra parte, quejarse del arbitraje ante un equipo pequeño como es el Girona, es indigno de un club como el Madrid, por eso escuchar los comentarios post partido de Real Madrid TV, cuando se pierde o se empata como hoy, suelen dar bastante verguenza ajena.

Sobre todo al payaso ese que decia hoy que esto era la liga de Tebas para ver si Florentino luego le suelta una palmadita en la chepa.


----------



## qbit (30 Oct 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Y dejaos de pamplinas. Sí, *es penalty*. Usa mitad pecho-mitad brazo para ayudarse a controlar el balón. En el área el jugador que defiende tiene que estar con las manos atrás, a la espalda.



Que tenga los brazos atrás y le dé en el pecho o que los tenga delante y le dé en un brazo da igual, porque la trayectoria del balón va a ser la misma: Rebotar como si diera en una pared. No tiene incidencia en el juego ninguna.


----------



## qbit (30 Oct 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Lo peor es la que montó el Madrid con Florentino y Butragueño después del partido...ah no,que tragaron como siempre.



El destino de los que tragan es seguir tragando.

"El que no llora, no mama". Y si encima no llora cuando se lo merece, cuando debe hacerlo, pues más palos que le van a dar. No a esos gilipollas cobardes viejunos de la directiva, sino a los aficionados y a la justicia.


----------



## qbit (30 Oct 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Por otra parte, quejarse del arbitraje ante un equipo pequeño como es el Girona, es indigno de un club como el Madrid, por eso escuchar los comentarios post partido de Real Madrid TV, cuando se pierde o se empata como hoy, suelen dar bastante verguenza ajena.
> 
> Sobre todo al payaso ese que decia hoy que esto era la liga de Tebas para ver si Florentino luego le suelta una palmadita en la chepa.



Que un equipo sea pequeño no le da ninguna honorabilidad, sino frecuentemente la hijoputes del envidioso.

Contra el equipo "pequeño":

* Si el que roba es el Farsa todo está bien.
* Si el robado es el Madrid, encima la culpa es del Madrid por no haber rendido.

A ver anormal, si es un robo es un robo.


----------



## feps (30 Oct 2022)

Creo que hay jugadores como Kroos y Modric a quienes habría que decir adiós a final de temporada. Me temo que Benzema no volverá a jugar en serio hasta después del Mundial. Y Asensio sólo debería ser renovado a la baja. En definitiva: el Madrid necesita como el comer sangre nueva en la parcela ofensiva.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Que un equipo sea pequeño no le da ninguna honorabilidad, sino frecuentemente la hijoputes del envidioso.
> 
> Contra el equipo "pequeño":
> 
> ...



Pero que robo ni que gaitas, hoy el Madrid tendria que haberle pasado por encima al Girona aunque el arbitro se pusiese a jugar de defensa con el Girona.


----------



## qbit (30 Oct 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero que robo ni que gaitas, hoy el Madrid tendria que haberle pasado por encima al Girona aunque el arbitro se pusiese a jugar de defensa con el Girona.



Contra un equipo descansado tras jugar la Liga de Campeones. Os creéis que son máquinas que rinden siempre igual. Tus opiniones no cuentan, sino si ha habido justicia o no.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Creo que hay jugadores como Kroos y Modric a quienes habría que decir adiós a final de temporada. Me temo que Benzema no volverá a jugar en serio hasta después del Mundial. Y Asensio sólo debería ser renovado a la baja. En definitiva: el Madrid necesita como el comer sangre nueva en la parcela ofensiva.



¿Coño, acaso alguien duda que con Haaland todavia no conoceriamos ni el empate?


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2022)

Cuándo fue la última vez que el Madrid metió una goleada en el Bernabéu? Alguien lo sabe? Porque es que me da la impresión que hace muchísimo tiempo no se mete una buena goleada en liga sin pasar apuros y se está ganando los partidos por la mínima o cuando no sufriendo un montón.Es muy curioso!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Oct 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Contra un equipo descansado tras jugar la Liga de Campeones. Os creéis que son máquinas que rinden siempre igual. Tus opiniones no cuentan, sino si ha habido justicia o no.



Una cosa es salir claramente perjudicado por un error arbitral, y otra andar hablando de robo tan a la ligera. Hoy en dia se habla de robos o de atracos con demasiada facilidad. Y antes en eso el Madrid no se rebajaba al nivel del Barca, oiga.


----------



## qbit (30 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Vaya comedia con el portero ..
> 
> Por otro lado cuando ex madridistas comentando los partidos no barren un poco a casa con ciertas acciones me toca la polla la verdad....hoy morientes, el otro dia alvaro benito o manolo sanchis....



Tienen que hacerse perdonar haber jugado en el Madrid, no vaya a ser que no les vuelvan a llamar de comentaristas.


----------



## ccc (30 Oct 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Joder lo que es el fútbol, dicen que eres tan bueno como el último partido, y debe ser verdad.
> 
> Hoy ha sido uno de los peores partidos del Madrid en los últimos tiempos. Ya desde el inicio. Ya se veía que la intensidad no era la de los grandes partidos. Pero ojo que ya ha habido más así en esta temporada.
> 
> ...



Joder, madre de dios, a algunos les mean en la cara y les dicen que llueve y se lo creen: Lo de hoy es un robo, no es discutible, es un robo.

Y este resultadismo, es para que la gente se pegue un tiro: Desde hace mucho tiempo, que hace mucho tiempo, salimos sin intensidad. Por que? Pues muy sencillo, porque jugamos con Modric y con Kroos, con 2 vejesterios que nos impiden .presionar arriba o intentarlo, pero es que eso lo sabemos desde siempre. Ha dicho la gente algo durante toda la temporada? Nada de nada.

Y nos olvidamos que el madrid en la segunda parte ha salido con todo, con los 2 viejos, pero con todo.

Si hoy ganamos 2-0, aqui nadie dice nada, menos el torredolones de los cojones, que da igual lo que hagamos, esta lanzando mierda continuamente contra el equipo.

Paso de comentar hoy nada, porque me joden los comentarios: Nos han robado y la gente hablando de que merecido,...hasta los huevos.

Yo, orgulloso de este madrid: el resto os podeis volver a apuntar cuando ganemos por 1-0


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Cuándo fue la última vez que el Madrid metió una goleada en el Bernabéu? Alguien lo sabe? Porque es que me da la impresión que hace muchísimo tiempo no se mete una buena goleada en liga sin pasar apuros y se está ganando los partidos por la mínima o cuando no sufriendo un montón.Es muy curioso!
> Pozdrawiam.



Desde luego, este Madrid de Ancelotti ofensivamente esta bastante lejos de aquel del inicio de su segunda temporada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)

Hay que darle emoción a la liga, que el far$a ha gastado mucho


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Oct 2022)

Del contraataque del Girona que se quedaba solo y pitan el final del partido no hablemos y tal...


----------



## qbit (30 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Cuándo fue la última vez que el Madrid metió una goleada en el Bernabéu? Alguien lo sabe? Porque es que me da la impresión que hace muchísimo tiempo no se mete una buena goleada en liga sin pasar apuros y se está ganando los partidos por la mínima o cuando no sufriendo un montón.Es muy curioso!
> Pozdrawiam.



12 de mayo 2022: 6-0 al Levante. La mayor goleada de la liga pasada.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

aqui todo mi apoyo a Ancelotti , ahora si en esto

dice claro que los arbitros SE HAN INVENTADO EL PENALTI PORQUE NO LE TOCA EN LA MANO

por fin hablan claro desde el Madrid por una vez

minuto 0:44


----------



## feps (30 Oct 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Coño, acaso alguien duda que con Haaland todavia no conoceriamos ni el empate?



El Madrid nunca fichará a Haaland. ¿Alguien se cree que le ha salido tan barato al City como se dice oficialmente? Lo mismo dijo el Farsa acerca de Neymar hace una década.

Haaland se quedará en el fútbol inglés porque es con mucha diferencia donde más le van a pagar. Mientras no haya Superliga, ajo y agua.


----------



## feps (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (30 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> aqui todo mi apoyo a Ancelotti , ahora si en esto
> 
> dice claro que los arbitros SE HAN INVENTADO EL PENALTI PORQUE NO LE TOCA EN LA MANO
> 
> por fin hablan claro desde el Madrid por una vez



Yo no veo claramente la mano, pero vaya forma de recibir el balon, que esperaba que le podia dar? Una gallina?


----------



## feps (30 Oct 2022)

Con el reglamento en la mano, las dos jugadas están bien arbitradas. Otra cosa es que el mismo árbitro del VAR no tuviera ayer bien la vista con el Farsa.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

La mafia arbitral del VARsa en estos 2 ultimos partidos :


----------



## tururut12 (30 Oct 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Para mi jugar con Valverde adelantado es un error, y aun por encima sin Benzema, el Madrid deberia jugar con una linea del campo claramente definida, porque al final jugando con linea de tres, y teniendo a Tchouameni tocado en el banquillo, el centro del campo pierde presencia y capacidad de dominio.
> 
> Joder, esta puta mania de jugar con el 4-3-3 sigo sin entenderla para nada. Es mas, tambien pienso que incluso Vinicius podria aportar mas jugando mas retrasado de extremo puro para explotar todavia mejor su velocidad con espacios.
> 
> ...



Quejarse del arbitraje ante equipos pequeños y celebrar Copas del Rey como Champions es indigno del Real Madrid. El día que los rivales no se motiven ni se esfuercen contra el Real, querrá decir que el equipo ya es una medianía.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

mas de La mafia arbitral del VARsa


----------



## cebollo (30 Oct 2022)

El árbitro ha puesto en el acta que pita penalty por tener Asensio la mano por encima del hombro. No pone nada de contacto, sabe que no lo hay.

En la última jugada pita el final porque le habían dicho que querían un empate y él obedece. Esto es suposición mía, no lo pone en el acta.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## .⁝. (30 Oct 2022)

Cuando no son beneficiados, la Farsa del Llorón se desata. Los Medios amparan al macaco llorón del Mafiadrid. El miércoles era feliz, estaba contento, hoy llora y protesta amargamente. Un ridículo tras otro.

El eterno madrilerdo errante y su FARSA ambulante.







*La Farsa o Far$a del eterno madrilerdo errante continúa.*






















MAU-MAUDRIDISTAS Mantero Manteros ANTIFA LGBT BLM
HalaL Magreb HalaL Madrid Mena MENAS Moronegro Moronegros Madrilerdos
Judíos-Moros Magrebíes MauMaudrilerdos MauMaudridioten Madridioten
Madridi$ten Antifanten AnarcoGuarros Garrapatas Mass Media
Fecal Mandril Real Emirato de Madridistán MandriLgbtqi Putal Madrid
Ultras Moronegros Ultras Gitanomoros Ultras Mau-Maudrid
ADN Madridista: madrilerdo Mau Maudridista buscando a su padre negro, homosexual, mantero y madridista​


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Hace frío en Madrí @Obiwanchernobil ? Veo a los de la tele con cara de frío.



Buenas tardes estimado forero, lamento comentarte que hoy no he podido seguir el partido del Madrid, no es lo mismo que seguir a mi equipo catalán favorito que se ese sí que no me pierdo ningún partido.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (30 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1245720



Cómo es posible que un árbitro haga doblete en una misma
Jornada?


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Oct 2022)

El no penalty


----------



## xilebo (30 Oct 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> ¿Donde esta @xilebo para dar el descuento?



Jajajaja hoy no pude ver el partido al final, creo q tampoco me perdi mucho


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (30 Oct 2022)

"Es una liga nauseabunda"











'Rajada' en Real Madrid TV tras el 'robo arbitral': "Es una liga nauseabunda"


Como no podía ser de otra forma, en Real Madrid TV, el canal oficial del equipo blanco, acabaron especialmente indignados con el arbitraje de Melero López en el duelo ante el Girona.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## xilebo (30 Oct 2022)

*El Madrid pierde la mano*

El Girona desactiva a los de Ancelotti y se gana el empate en el Bernabéu. El Madrid no tuvo ni ideas ni juego. Vinicius adelantó a los blancos y una mano polémica de Asensio provocó el penalti del empate.

Calentito el partido al final


----------



## tHE dOG (30 Oct 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Hombre, año en blanco como que no o es que la Supercopa de Europa no es un título? Hablemos con conocimiento.
> Pozdrawiam.



AÑO EN BLANCO

FIN DE CICLO


----------



## Kartoffeln (30 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> aprecian lo que les da la gana,a la carta,el portero no tenia el balon sujeto,se lo estaba atrayendo hacia si para poder cogerlo cuando Rodrygo mete la



Qué ladras retrasado mental, anda lee un poco el reglamento, subnormal.


----------



## xilebo (30 Oct 2022)

*Dilo conmigo. Sabes como va.*


----------



## El chepa (30 Oct 2022)

No nos podemos quejar, (crac crac, pup) sería de equipo pequeño y seguimos siendo líderes (crac, crac, pup). 

No sé por qué pero solo me sale publicidad de Pipas Facundo y Grefusa. Veis fantasmas donde no los hay (crac, crac, pup) hay que hablar en el campo y ganar en Vallecas (crac, crac, pup)


----------



## VandeBel (30 Oct 2022)

ccc dijo:


> En la primera parte se ha salido bien y en la segunda se ha dado todo: Joder macho, dejad de ser tan resultadistas. Ademas nos han robado, para que salga Carletto y lo diga,...,joder macho, es que es jodido que te piquen penalty cuando tu jugador ni la toca con la mano.



Hombre, se han salido bien los primeros cinco minutos. El resto de la primera parte muy floja.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Oct 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> No nos podemos quejar, (crac crac, pup) sería de equipo pequeño y seguimos siendo líderes (crac, crac, pup).
> 
> No sé por qué pero solo me sale publicidad de Pipas Facundo y Grefusa. Veis fantasmas donde no los hay (crac, crac, pup) hay que hablar en el campo y ganar en Vallecas (crac, crac, pup)



te ha faltado: "los arbitros unas veces te dan y otras te quitan pero al final de la liga esta compensado, con el barcelona pasa lo mismo"


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Qué ladras retrasado mental, anda lee un poco el reglamento, subnormal.



Muérete pedazo de mierda,pronto a poder ser


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Oct 2022)

Ali Babà Bernabéu.

Dónde igual te pueden robar un partido que un bolso a una aficionada.

Floper, que esto se te está yendo de madre.
Los mafiosos ven tu debilidad y atacan al cuello


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2022)

Señores a pasar página ya que lo del Girona es agua pasada a pensar en el Celtic.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (30 Oct 2022)

Los culés se lanzan como hienas ante este tropiezo jajajajaja! Bueno, también nosotros lo hicimos el pasado miércoles con lo del Inter y Bayern.Así es el fútbol!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Oct 2022)

El fútbol se ha convertido en meter el balón en el área y ver si hay suerte y toca en alguna mano,o bien si dos piernas se rozan,lo de tratar de crear juego es que no compensa para el esfuerzo que conlleva...


----------



## feps (30 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El fútbol se ha convertido en meter el balón en el área y ver si hay suerte y toca en alguna mano,o bien si dos piernas se rozan,lo de tratar de crear juego es que no compensa para el esfuerzo que conlleva...



Con determinados sujetos en el VAR, tienes más razón que un santo. Como la cosa siga así, Florentino necesitará repescar a Javier Clemente.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (30 Oct 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> El no penalty



Como ya han dicho, un taponazo de los que metia Paul Gasol en sus buenos tiempos.


----------



## geflow (30 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1245720



El cambio de Iglesias Villanueva: de pitar bien a 6 polémicas bochornosas desde el VAR


----------



## sintripulacion (30 Oct 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El fútbol se ha convertido en meter el balón en el área y ver si hay suerte y toca en alguna mano,o bien si dos piernas se rozan,lo de tratar de crear juego es que no compensa para el esfuerzo que conlleva...



CITA PARA ENMARCAR!!.


----------



## sintripulacion (30 Oct 2022)

Y si no toca el balón ninguna mano o ligeramente de rebote alguna sin la más mínima incidencia en el juego ya está el VAR en manos de un AVALISTA Y ACCIONISTA del Barsa para poner la imagen que más convenga a sus intereses.
Y si no conviene a sus intereses o bien no se repite o bien se ofrece una toma realizada desde la estación aeroespacial.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Oct 2022)

Lo que no puede ser es que ante la misma jugada haya 3 árbitros que digan que no es penalti y 3 que digan que si.

Porque con la jugada de Rodrygo hay unanimidad. Hay una norma clara y el gol no vale. Con la de Asensio cada árbitro dice una cosa diferente, ergo ahi hay un problema BASTANTE evidente.

La semana que viene va a haber una jugada casi igual y no la van a pitar. Llevamos asi 3 temporadas y eso no puede ser.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo que no puede ser es que ante la misma jugada haya 3 árbitros que digan que no es penalti y 3 que digan que si.
> 
> Porque con la jugada de Rodrygo hay unanimidad. Hay una norma clara y el gol no vale. Con la de Asensio cada árbitro dice una cosa diferente, ergo ahi hay un problema BASTANTE evidente.
> 
> La semana que viene va a haber una jugada casi igual y no la van a pitar. Llevamos asi 3 temporadas y eso no puede ser.



La resolucion de esa incertidumbre se resuelve con la pregunta a quien beneficia y a quien perjudica cada accion? Y respondiendo esa pregunta asi se actua....La ambiguedad no me parece casual.


----------



## Glokta (31 Oct 2022)

Nose si es penalti, es todo tan lioso, pero Asensio no puede poner la mano como si fuera una nena


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Oct 2022)

El Madrid necesita unos últimos retoques mamadous.

Lukaku sería un excelente ejemplar.

Bellingham también.

Y en el lateral derecho rice es el objetivo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## feps (31 Oct 2022)

El arbitraje no debe descentrar al Madrid. Me parece bastante más grave que unos cuantos jugadores se estén reservando para el Mundial. De ser así, Ancelotti podría tirar de chavales del Castilla, que algunos ya van pidiendo una oportunidad, pero no va a tener cojones para hacerlo.


----------



## Dr.Muller (31 Oct 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Ahora se está pagando no haber fichado un delantero centro suplente de Benzema... Rodrygo es un parche que puede funcionar algún partido, pero con rivales tan cerrados, la única opción es un rematador. Alguien que pueda rematar balones colgados desde la banda. Intentar meter el balón dentro del área con jugada, cuando el rival tiene a los once metidos dentro, es absurdo. Te puede salir bien una jugada, pero lo normal es que te choques contra el muro continuamente...



A mariano se le está pagando religiosamente 
por lo menos pone energia y empuja a los centrales y al portero
muy mal lo tiene que estar haciendo en la ciudad deportiva para no salir de titular en estospartidos


----------



## artemis (31 Oct 2022)

La Comunidad de Madrid acaba de lanzar una alerta de peligro por posibilidad de desbordamiento de todos los pantanos de Madrid debido a la gran cantidad de lloros de la últimas horas, DEJAD DE LLORAR POR LOS ARBITROS ,sinvergüenzas


----------



## Dr.Muller (31 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> La Comunidad de Madrid acaba de lanzar una alerta de peligro por posibilidad de desbordamiento de todos los pantanos de Madrid debido a la gran cantidad de lloros de la últimas horas, DEJAD DE LLORAR POR LOS ARBITROS ,sinvergüenzas



Que va
es agua acumulada del sábado


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ethan20 (31 Oct 2022)

Todos los equipos lloran cuando le perjudican, pero el mandril es el único que llora cuando no le benefician


----------



## Dr.Muller (31 Oct 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Todos los equipos lloran porque cuando le perjudican, pero el mandril es el único que llora cuando no le benefician



Ha hablado Aristóteles 
vete a tu caja que hay dos señoras esperando para pagar


----------



## NRW_Observer (31 Oct 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> *Courtois sobre el gol anulado a Rodrygo: “Si la mano estaba encima del balón... está bien anulado
> 
> Hasta los vuestros os lo dicen, pandilla de catetos mesetarios semiafricanos subnormales*



Tú vete a tomar por culo con los equipuchos de segunda fila europea, este es un hilo de un equipo de Champions.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiodor (31 Oct 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> A mariano se le está pagando religiosamente
> por lo menos pone energia y empuja a los centrales y al portero
> muy mal lo tiene que estar haciendo en la ciudad deportiva para no salir de titular en estospartidos



Ayer se hubiera ganado el partido solamente colgando balones al área y con un rematador como Mariano. Pero parece que en el fútbol actual colgar balones al área es un pecado mortal, para los grandes equipos, y solamente se puede hacer en los últimos minutos y a la desesperada... En algunos momentos el Girona tenía once jugadores dentro del área y el Madrid se empeñaba en meter gol haciendo decenas de pases hasta la línea de gol...


----------



## tHE dOG (31 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Si estan comentando partidos es porque ya no tienen un duro, y en Barça TV no vas a alabar al Madrid... La pela es la pela neng



Esos tienen dinero para tres vidas no seas retrasado mental que lo eres siempre. Comentan partidos porque es un trabajo facilísimo que pagan muy bien. No se van a jubilar a los 40 algo tienen que hacer. Y se lo pasan bien y ligan y siguen haciendo amigos y negocios.


----------



## Dr.Muller (31 Oct 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Ayer se hubiera ganado el partido solamente colgando balones al área y con un rematador como Mariano. Pero parece que en el fútbol actual colgar balones al área es un pecado mortal, para los grandes equipos, y solamente se puede hacer en los últimos minutos y a la desesperada... En algunos momentos el Girona tenía once jugadores dentro del área y el Madrid se empeñaba en meter gol haciendo decenas de pases hasta la línea de gol...



Ayer trotaba como un búfalo 
ni el mismísimo Valverde corría como Mariano 
no se entiende, es verdad


----------



## tHE dOG (31 Oct 2022)

Mariano siempre ha salido a los partidos como un Mihura corriendo luchando y persiguiendo como un cabrón dándolo todo y el Bernabéu lo apreciaba mucho.

Ha terminado con fama de paquete inmerecida como Faubert el francés que se fichó en enero de Inglaterra y no jugó nunca y se le recuerda como un paquete sin haber jugado.

La pipa y sus costumbres.


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Oct 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> *Courtois sobre el gol anulado a Rodrygo: “Si la mano estaba encima del balón... está bien anulado
> 
> Hasta los vuestros os lo dicen, pandilla de catetos mesetarios semiafricanos subnormales*











Míchel: "Lo de Rodrygo para mí es gol"


Míchel, entrenador del Girona, habló con los medios de comunicación tras conseguir un punto en el Santiago Bernabéu tras un polémico penalti anotado por Stuani y un polémico gol anulado a Rodrygo en el minuto 90, que para el entrenador madrileño era gol.




okdiario.com





Hasta el entrenador rival lo dice, lerdo.


----------



## wanamaker (31 Oct 2022)

Pero si el problema es tener a una nenaza como Asensio que parecia que le habian tirado una piedra.
Le deberian atar a un poste y darle pelotazos con micasas durante una hora.


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Oct 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Pero si el problema es tener a una nenaza como Asensio que parecia que le habian tirado una piedra.
> Le deberian atar a un poste y darle pelotazos con micasas durante una hora.



Cierto, Ausonia no ha visto "Campeones"


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2022)

*Competición estudiará las palabras de Ancelotti: se arriesga a entre 2 y 4 partidos de sanción*

El técnico del Real Madrid aseguró tras el empate ante el Girona que el penalti de Asensio había sido “inventado”.


----------



## Dr.Muller (31 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Competición estudiará las palabras de Ancelotti: se arriesga a entre 2 y 4 partidos de sanción*
> 
> El técnico del Real Madrid aseguró tras el empate ante el Girona que el penalti de Asensio había sido “inventado”.



Se va a librar
solo tiene que decir que se ha equivocado al traducir italiano


----------



## Kartoffeln (31 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Míchel: "Lo de Rodrygo para mí es gol"
> 
> 
> Míchel, entrenador del Girona, habló con los medios de comunicación tras conseguir un punto en el Santiago Bernabéu tras un polémico penalti anotado por Stuani y un polémico gol anulado a Rodrygo en el minuto 90, que para el entrenador madrileño era gol.
> ...



Si el entrenador del Girona no conoce el reglamento es su puto problema.


----------



## Manero (31 Oct 2022)

artemis dijo:


> La Comunidad de Madrid acaba de lanzar una alerta de peligro por posibilidad de desbordamiento de todos los pantanos de Madrid debido a la gran cantidad de lloros de la últimas horas, DEJAD DE LLORAR POR LOS ARBITROS ,sinvergüenzas





Dr.Muller dijo:


> Que va
> es agua acumulada del sábado


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Competición estudiará las palabras de Ancelotti: se arriesga a entre 2 y 4 partidos de sanción*
> 
> El técnico del Real Madrid aseguró tras el empate ante el Girona que el penalti de Asensio había sido “inventado”.




exactamente el mismo caso que cuando unos okupas roban una casa y el dueño es denunciado por quejarse al juez


----------



## fieraverde (31 Oct 2022)

Buen portero el asensio ese .


----------



## filets (31 Oct 2022)

El Madrid lleva mas champions (5) que ligas (4). Es todo lo que se necesita para concluir que La Liga esta amañada a favor del equipo SECESIONISTA 
Por otro lado el Madrid jugo el martes y Barça y At el miercoles. Sin embargo el Barça y Atl jugaron el sabado y el Madrid el domingo
¿Por que jugaron al reves de lo que seria normal? Para que el Madrid se comiese el desajuste del cambio de hora.

Estamos solos contra todos


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1246311



Pero si el Palancalona sigue segundo!!!


----------



## Edu.R (31 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Competición estudiará las palabras de Ancelotti: se arriesga a entre 2 y 4 partidos de sanción*
> 
> El técnico del Real Madrid aseguró tras el empate ante el Girona que el penalti de Asensio había sido “inventado”.



Ojalá le sancionen 4 partidos. Cuanto peor, MEJOR.


----------



## NRW_Observer (31 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1246311



Pero si seguís estando por detrás ::

Es comprensible que celebréis hasta un empate, estáis tan jodidos con las 4 Champions en 5 años que tenéis el culo roto.

Mira, más buenas noticias: esta jornada de Champions a guardar fuerzas que ya no os jugáis nada.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fachacine (31 Oct 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Ya se que vosotros usáis el reglamento del que si no se pita a favor del Madrid no es válido y os va bien, pero en el de todos los demás las manos de Ausensio es penal y el gol está bien anulado.
> 
> Por cierto si el lapuerca ha comprado la liga como decis, más vale que se queje porque al FC Palancas todavía no le han pitado un penal a favor, y ya ha habido muchos motivos para hacerlo



Vete a tomar por el culo, GILIPOLLAS, que llevas ensuciando este hilo demasiado tiempo con tus mierdas antimadridistas y tus complejos, ayer mismo la Real Sociedad hace un tiro a puerta y le pega en la mano a uno del Betis en la trayectoria del balón hacia la porteria, y el del VAR no dijo ni pio. No es un problema del Real Madrid, es que el colectivo arbitral son una puta gentuza y la federación que lo consiente otra igual.


----------



## Roedr (31 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Pobre niña. Una madre puta y un padre hijo de puta. 

Etoo es pura chusma.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Oct 2022)

La madre se equivoco de millonario para aparearse y vivir de su hijo....


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Oct 2022)

Si es que esto de rematar a puerta no es tan complicado joder


----------



## fachacine (31 Oct 2022)

NRW_Observer dijo:


> Tú vete a tomar por culo con los equipuchos de segunda fila europea, este es un hilo de un equipo de Champions.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (31 Oct 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo que no puede ser es que ante la misma jugada haya 3 árbitros que digan que no es penalti y 3 que digan que si.



Precisamente porque el reglamento dice que la voluntariedad de unas manos dentro del area queda a criterio del arbitro principal.

Por que crees que los defensas cuando intuyen que el delantero va a golpear el balon ponen las manos detras de la espalda? Por que les gusta que les peguen balonazos en los huevos?

Lo que no puedes hacer es levantar el brazo como si estuvieras saludando al publico, porque lo que puede ocurrir es que lo que termino pasando ayer.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2022)

Acabo de ver El Golazo y es acojonante como cada vez está más institucionalizado que al Madrí hay que atizarle y llamarle ladrón continuamente, para que cale el mensaje. Lo del payaso del far$a repitiendo las mismas consignas continuamente ha sido lamentable.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (31 Oct 2022)

brutal lo de la denuncia a Carlettone


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (31 Oct 2022)

por cierto, qué me decís de Modric?

Espero vuestras opiniones con una bolsa del piponazo


----------



## feps (31 Oct 2022)

Modric, Benzema, Tchouaméni, etc. están reservándose para el Mundial. En cualquier caso Modric debe terminar su contrato dentro de ocho meses y fichar un sustituto para él. Tres cuartos de lo mismo para Benzema.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (31 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Modric, Benzema, Tchouaméni, etc. están reservándose para el Mundial. En cualquier caso Modric debe terminar su contrato dentro de ocho meses y fichar un sustituto para él. Tres cuartos de lo mismo para Benzema.



esa es una opinión coherente, basada en lo que todo vemos en cada partido. Callado queda dicho


----------



## Manero (31 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Pero si el Palancalona sigue segundo!!!





NRW_Observer dijo:


> Pero si seguís estando por detrás ::
> 
> Es comprensible que celebréis hasta un empate, estáis tan jodidos con las 4 Champions en 5 años que tenéis el culo roto.
> 
> ...



Veo que alguno no ha pillado que el meme habla de la JORNADA 12.

Y para estar el Madrid líder y clasificado en Champions que manera de llorar por unos ACIERTOS ARBITRALES. Si se ha visto hasta al propio Noé listo para zarpar con su arca.


----------



## manutartufo (31 Oct 2022)

Eso de que la man

o estaba encima del balon...


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Oct 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Veo que alguno no ha pillado que el meme habla de la JORNADA 12.
> 
> Y para estar el Madrid líder y clasificado en Champions que manera de llorar por unos ACIERTOS ARBITRALES. Si se ha visto hasta al propio Noé listo para zarpar con su arca.
> 
> ...



Ponme lo de la roja a Marcos Alonso, que debe estar flipando por la inmunidad que le confiere el llevar la remera culerda.


----------



## Manero (31 Oct 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Eso de que la man
> Ver archivo adjunto 1246585
> o estaba encima del balon...



No se si te has fijado en el pequeño detalle de que en tu foto la pelota está ya en movimiento tras chutarla Rodrygo.


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



En movimiento.


----------



## Manero (31 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ponme lo de la roja a Marcos Alonso, que debe estar flipando por la inmunidad que le confiere el llevar la remera culerda.



El que flipa es Toni Kroos que ni cargandose a un rival consigue que le expulsen. Tuvo que hacer luego otra entrada por detrás para lograr su objetivo de tener fiesta la próxima jornada.


----------



## manutartufo (31 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> En movimiento.



Posi


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Oct 2022)

Roja. Como una catedral, pero el del VAR no dijo nada... eso sí, el mismo tipejo fue el que se inventó el penal en contra del Madrid.


----------



## Manero (31 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Madrid lleva mas champions (5) que ligas (4). Es todo lo que se necesita para concluir que La Liga esta amañada a favor del equipo SECESIONISTA
> Por otro lado el Madrid jugo el martes y Barça y At el miercoles. Sin embargo el Barça y Atl jugaron el sabado y el Madrid el domingo
> ¿Por que jugaron al reves de lo que seria normal? Para que el Madrid se comiese el desajuste del cambio de hora.
> 
> Estamos solos contra todos



También puede ser que lo amañado sea la Champions no? Piensalo bien filetes, que es mas fácil:

1- Manipular las bolas calientes de un sorteo para que cada año te toque el grupo de la risa, y luego amañar tan sólo 7 partidos de las eliminatorias y final.
2- Amañar los 38 partidos de Liga + amañar los 38 partidos de tu rival directo en Liga + amañar los 38 partidos de un posible 3er candidato a la Liga.

Entre controlar 1 sorteo y 7 partidos de Champions o amañar 114 partidos de Liga, veo bastante más sencillo y probable manipular la Champions.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid nunca fichará a Haaland. ¿Alguien se cree que le ha salido tan barato al City como se dice oficialmente? Lo mismo dijo el Farsa acerca de Neymar hace una década.
> 
> Haaland se quedará en el fútbol inglés porque es con mucha diferencia donde más le van a pagar. Mientras no haya Superliga, ajo y agua.



Puede que lleve razon, pero prefiero seguir soñando con el fichaje de Haaland, antes que ver a Mbappe suplicando otra oportunidad.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Madrid lleva mas champions (5) que ligas (4). Es todo lo que se necesita para concluir que La Liga esta amañada a favor del equipo SECESIONISTA
> Por otro lado el Madrid jugo el martes y Barça y At el miercoles. Sin embargo el Barça y Atl jugaron el sabado y el Madrid el domingo
> ¿Por que jugaron al reves de lo que seria normal? Para que el Madrid se comiese el desajuste del cambio de hora.
> 
> Estamos solos contra todos



Dejese de ronceradas, el Madrid lleva menos ligas que champions en los ultimos años porque el factor suerte desempeña un papel mas importante en la champions que en la liga. Por cierto, durante la primera etapa de Florentino, tampoco es que se ganasen muchas ligas que digamos.

A mi cuando oigo decir a los cules que los arbitros favorecen al Madrid, me resulta tan patetico como cuando veo a Roncero soltando payasadas sobre supuestas confabulaciones judeo masonicas.


----------



## feps (31 Oct 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Puede que lleve razon, pero prefiero seguir soñando con el fichaje de Haaland, antes que ver a Mbappe suplicando otra oportunidad.



Mbappé, otro que tampoco vendrá. Sin Superliga, el Madrid tendrá que fichar jugadores que no se vayan con el mejor postor.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Oct 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mbappé, otro que tampoco vendrá. Sin Superliga, el Madrid tendrá que fichar jugadores que no se vayan con el mejor postor.



Yo creo que Haaland se mueve menos por la pasta que Mbappe, y que su ilusion por jugar algun dia en el Madrid, es tambien mayor que la de Mbappe. Haaland ficho por el City porque seguramente le motivaba tambien la idea de triunfar en el antiguo equipo donde habia jugado su padre, pero pienso que estaria dispuesto a marcharse al Madrid cobrando menos que en el City, siempre y cuando Benzema dejase de llevar el 9 en el Madrid.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (31 Oct 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo creo que Haaland se mueve menos por la pasta que Mbappe, y que su ilusion por jugar algun dia en el Madrid, es tambien mayor que la de Mbappe. Haaland ficho por el City porque seguramente le motivaba tambien la idea de triunfar en el antiguo equipo donde habia jugado su padre, pero pienso que estaria dispuesto a marcharse al Madrid cobrando menos que en el City, siempre y cuando Benzema dejase de llevar el 9 en el Madrid.



me parece que tu opinión es mas un deseo que un hecho


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> me parece que lo tu opinión es mas un deseo que un hecho



Haaland no esta endiosado, y eso ya es otro punto mas a su favor.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (31 Oct 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Haaland no esta endiosado, y eso ya es otro punto mas a su favor.



no está endiosado pero no podemos jugar con los sueldos de la premier, de tú a tú


----------



## Chispeante (31 Oct 2022)

España es un agujero negro para el Madrid. Superliga o muerte. No hay convivencia posible con el resto de equipos. Nos odian de un modo existencial, genético, identitario. El antimadridismo ya es una forma de estar en el mundo. No hay equipo que haya dado tanto por un país, a nivel de imagen y prestigio como el Madrid a España y a su fútbol. Pero da igual, somos el enemigo en el país de la envidia y el cainismo.
El desgaste económico y físico que supone La Liga no compensa. Fin de la historia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> no está endiosado pero no podemos jugar con los sueldos de la premier, de tú a tú



Pienso que el Madrid podria pagarle perfectamente a Haaland lo que cobra actualmente en el City.


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2022)

*Eso es dar la cara en el Bernabéu*


----------



## filets (31 Oct 2022)

Si no fuera por el Madrid La Liga habria caido en el ranking UEFA y solo mandaria 3 equipos a la Champions
Ese cuarto equipo que juega Champions GRACIAS AL MADRID se lo agradece odiando al Madrid y amando al Barça

Ya dije hace 3 años que la unica manera de que el Madrid sobreviva es la Super Liga. En España el Madrid no tiene futuro


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2022)

*¿Perjudicó el arbitraje al Madrid?*


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (31 Oct 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pienso que el Madrid podria pagarle perfectamente a Haaland lo que cobra actualmente en el City.



y el hecho de generar tal diferencia con el resto de la plantilla?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Oct 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> y el hecho de generar tal diferencia con el resto de la plantilla?



No me pareceria una diferencia exagerada, creo que en el City anda por los veintitantos netos, otra cosa serian los bonus y comisiones. Pero desde luego el Madrid necesita ir a por Haaland en cuanto se vuelva a poner a tiro, y hacer un esfuerzo por intentar ficharlo, porque es el 9 ideal.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (31 Oct 2022)

¿Cuál es la justificación de los folla-FloPers con respecto a la triste realidad del RM?

*Un equipo ramplón, sin defensa, sin centro de campo, sin delantera y, sobre todo, sin dinero. El RM está arruinado. FloPer ha saqueado y arruinado al RM con la maldita reforma del estadio.*

Un equipo que no aspira más que a clasificarse para Champions League la próxima Tª si es que FloPer no ha sacado al equipo de dicho torneo...

Lewandowski solo va a ganar la liga de España para gloria del despreciable Xavi.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2022)

filets dijo:


> Si no fuera por el Madrid La Liga habria caido en el ranking UEFA y solo mandaria 3 equipos a la Champions
> Ese cuarto equipo que juega Champions GRACIAS AL MADRID se lo agradece odiando al Madrid y amando al Barça
> 
> Ya dije hace 3 años que la unica manera de que el Madrid sobreviva es la Super Liga. En España el Madrid no tiene futuro



Desde el año 18 las 4 mejores federaciones mandan 4 equipos fijos a la fase de grupos.


----------



## Dr.Muller (31 Oct 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Haaland no esta endiosado, y eso ya es otro punto mas a su favor.



Y le encanta España 
otra cosa es que a este paso la liga española va a ser como la francesa o peor y el dinero manda


----------



## cebollo (31 Oct 2022)

No os quemeis con lo de los árbitros que puede servir para que siga Xavi.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (31 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No os quemeis con lo de los árbitros que puede servir para que siga Xavi.



Yo firmaba alternancia ganando la liga con ridículo anual del farsa en champions/uefa mientras siguen "en construcción"...


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Yo traigo otra exclusiva: el agua moja.


----------



## sintripulacion (1 Nov 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Ayer se hubiera ganado el partido solamente colgando balones al área y con un rematador como Mariano. Pero parece que en el fútbol actual colgar balones al área es un pecado mortal, para los grandes equipos, y solamente se puede hacer en los últimos minutos y a la desesperada... En algunos momentos el Girona tenía once jugadores dentro del área y el Madrid se empeñaba en meter gol haciendo decenas de pases hasta la línea de gol...



En eso te doy la razón. 
No sé puede tener al único delantero centro rematador de la plantilla en el banquillo cuando todo el equipo contrario está cerrado en su área porque debes alternar jugadas de toque al borde con algún centro de vez en cuando.
Si de antemano la defensa contraria sabe que no vas a centrar a la olla porque no tienes nadie capaz de rematar df cabeza le estás dando demasiada ventaja a la defensa.
Mariano salió y no lo hizo mal en los pocos minutos que estuvo en el campo.
Un tío que cobra 5-6 millones de euros y que en Francia se hinchó a meter goles no debería haber sido marginado dd la forma que lo ha hecho el entrenador.
No sé porqué coño algunos entrenadores no son capaces de tener más mano derecha.
Mención aparte es Hazard, pero ese directamente es un exfutbolista que no cuida ni su forma física.
Voy a decir seguramente una barbaridad una vez visto el partido, pero ¿hubiese sido una locura salir de inicio con Mariano de delantero centro y Rodrigo en el banquillo sabiendo que estaba muy mermado físicamente y reservarlo como revulsivo??.
A mi sinceramente, vistas las circunstancias me hubiese parecido una cosa lógica.


----------



## tHE dOG (1 Nov 2022)

Alfredo Duro el del Chiringuito es communista y ha felicitado a Lula en Twitter. Ascazo de getafeño.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (1 Nov 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Alfredo Duro el del Chiringuito es communista y ha felicitado a Lula en Twitter. Ascazo de getafeño.



no se puede ser más inútil que ese personaje.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Yo traogo otra exclusiva: el agua moja.



Y el CITY que .?.es sostenible gastarse 30p millones en fichajes todos los años?


----------



## tHE dOG (1 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> no se puede ser más inútil que ese personaje.



Es de Podemos y fan de la rata chepuda. Pues me caía bien me hace gracia su chulería de calvo cabreado por serlo.


----------



## tHE dOG (1 Nov 2022)

Dice este que el Madrid ha fichado al Kun negro. 16 años.


----------



## Moss (1 Nov 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Ver cómo os molesta Simenone a los habitontos del cuernabeu es, por si mismo, una excelente razón para mantenerlo.
> 
> No obstante, el día que deje de levantaros ligas, copas derbis y supercopas será el momento de no renovarle (que no echarle, eso nunca)
> Y no hay que olvidar que nos debéis dos champions, y me hace especial ilusión que sea el propio Simeone el que os las levante.
> ...



Mientras nos deje ganarle finales de Champions que se quede el tiempo que quiera y para el los derbis. Y hablas de levantar ligas como si la ganara todos los años vargamelseñol


----------



## feps (1 Nov 2022)

Moss dijo:


> Mientras nos deje ganarle finales de Champions que se quede el tiempo que quiera y para el los derbis. Y hablas de levantar ligas como si la ganara todos los años vargamelseñol



El Atleti, con el Cholo, jamás volverá a ganar un título grande.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y el CITY que .?.es sostenible gastarse 30p millones en fichajes todos los años?



El city es un aparato propagandistico de un pais exportador de petroleo. Sera viable mientras ese pais quiera y siga vendiendo petroleo...por eso se dice que psg y city juegan en desigualdad de condiciones.


----------



## feps (1 Nov 2022)

¿Alguien sabe por qué su primer cambio fue quitar a Camavinga?


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Nov 2022)

Arturo Vidal: “Madrid, te vamos a romper el culo”


El mediocentro chileno avisó así al Real Madrid tras conquistar la Libertadores. Reto que lanza para el Mundialito de clubes.




as.com





Bueno, pues ya tenemos motivación para ganarles.


----------



## Chichimango (1 Nov 2022)

Ya anda por ahí el Iturralde, con sus dogmas antimadridistas de mierda, intentando apagar el fuego provocado por el atraco del domingo.

Qué asco me da este personaje, de verdad.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Atleti, con el Cholo, jamás volverá a ganar un título grande.



como la liga no?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Arturo Vidal: “Madrid, te vamos a romper el culo”
> 
> 
> El mediocentro chileno avisó así al Real Madrid tras conquistar la Libertadores. Reto que lanza para el Mundialito de clubes.
> ...



las ultimas cosas del mundialito ese..es que los sudacas se pasan el90% del tiempo con miedo atras


----------



## feps (1 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Ya anda por ahí el Iturralde, con sus dogmas antimadridistas de mierda, intentando apagar el fuego provocado por el atraco del domingo.
> 
> Qué asco me da este personaje, de verdad.



Eso te pasa por escuchar la radio deportiva española, que es una requeteputísima mierda.


----------



## feps (1 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> como la liga no?



Me niego a explicar gramática para niños.


----------



## Chichimango (1 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Eso te pasa por escuchar la radio deportiva española, que es una requeteputísima mierda.



No escucho la radio desde hace años, ni la deportiva ni la general.

Me mandan noticias relacionadas con el Madrid al móvil, y sale Iturralde en el As y en el Marca con la misma basura.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Me niego a explicar gramática para niños.



esto no es la premier donde hay como 5 o 6 copas..para que hasta el brighton pueda presumir de algun titulo...aqui solo hay 2 y esa chorrada que se invento rubiales en arabia saudita...


----------



## feps (1 Nov 2022)

Definitivamente, gol legal. Seguid pagando 120€ mensuales por costear atracos.


----------



## fachacine (1 Nov 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Eso de que la man
> Ver archivo adjunto 1246585
> o estaba encima del balon...





DRIDMA dijo:


> En movimiento.



Aquí en cámara lenta, el portero sólo tiene 3 dedos encima del balón , ni tan siquiera la mano entera


----------



## fachacine (1 Nov 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Ayer se hubiera ganado el partido solamente colgando balones al área y con un rematador como Mariano. Pero parece que en el fútbol actual colgar balones al área es un pecado mortal, para los grandes equipos, y solamente se puede hacer en los últimos minutos y a la desesperada... En algunos momentos el Girona tenía once jugadores dentro del área y el Madrid se empeñaba en meter gol haciendo decenas de pases hasta la línea de gol...



Yo de eso me di cuenta, es increible la cantidad de veces que Mendy o Vinicius o Carvajal ganaban en velocidad por sus bandas hasta el fondo y luego no centraban sencillamente porque no había nadie para rematar. Esto de jugar sin 9 es uno de los mayores disparates que he visto en el fútbol moderno, ha pasado también con la selección .


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Nov 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> España es un agujero negro para el Madrid. Superliga o muerte. No hay convivencia posible con el resto de equipos. Nos odian de un modo existencial, genético, identitario. El antimadridismo ya es una forma de estar en el mundo. No hay equipo que haya dado tanto por un país, a nivel de imagen y prestigio como el Madrid a España y a su fútbol. Pero da igual, somos el enemigo en el país de la envidia y el cainismo.
> El desgaste económico y físico que supone La Liga no compensa. Fin de la historia.



Amén. De hecho hay periodistas que viven de hacer gala de su odio al RM. Es acojonante.


----------



## artemis (1 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Definitivamente, gol legal. Seguid pagando 120€ mensuales por costear atracos.



Jajajajaja claro porque lo diga el comesables jajajajajaja


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Nov 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> España es un agujero negro para el Madrid. Superliga o muerte. No hay convivencia posible con el resto de equipos. Nos odian de un modo existencial, genético, identitario. El antimadridismo ya es una forma de estar en el mundo. No hay equipo que haya dado tanto por un país, a nivel de imagen y prestigio como el Madrid a España y a su fútbol. Pero da igual, somos el enemigo en el país de la envidia y el cainismo.
> El desgaste económico y físico que supone La Liga no compensa. Fin de la historia.



Es que por esto la mayoria de madrileños, por lo general, sois antipaticos para el resto de España.

Estais convencidos de que por alguna especie de derecho divino mereceis su respeto y reverencia.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Definitivamente, gol legal. Seguid pagando 120€ mensuales por costear atracos.



No es un error, es un atraco a mano armada ya que han podido ver la jugada mil veces.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Es que por esto la mayoria de madrileños, por lo general, sois antipaticos para el resto de España.
> 
> Estais convencidos de que por alguna especie de derecho divino mereceis su respeto y reverencia.



Querrás decir "madridistas", no?? Porque hay seguidores que no son madrileños no sé si te has dado cuenta.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Nov 2022)

Ojo


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (1 Nov 2022)

Camavinga hay que darle tiempo.Sera uno los mejores mediocentros del mundo.Las dudas sobre el vienen inducidas por el periodismo desastibiluzador de mierda.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Nov 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Camavinga hay que darle tiempo.Sera uno los mejores mediocentros del mundo.Las dudas sobre el vienen inducidas por el periodismo desastibiluzador de mierda.



Es que yo creo que no es mediocentro al estilo Casemiro, ahí veo más a Tchouamení (o como se escriba), de volante y con libertad para llegar arriba sí que nos va a valer.


----------



## feps (1 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Es que por esto la mayoria de madrileños, por lo general, sois antipaticos para el resto de España.
> 
> Estais convencidos de que por alguna especie de derecho divino mereceis su respeto y reverencia.



Soy madrileño de padres madrileños. Las generalizaciones son siempre injustas. Como dice la frase popular: "Lo que dice Pedro acerca de Juan, dice más de Pedro que de Juan".


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (1 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Querrás decir "madridistas", no?? Porque hay seguidores que no son madrileños no sé si te has dado cuenta.



Cierto.

Me he atabalado porque segun me cuentan el Real Madrid ES Madrid, España y el Faro de la Cristiandad, asi que habria que dejar de jugar la Liga porque en el resto de canpos no se les guarda el debido respeto.

Mas o menos como cuando se atrevieron a echar al Siete de España de la Seleccion o cierto portero y capitan intento solucionar los problemas con un atajo de traidores catalanistas. 

O conmigo o contra mi.


----------



## Chispeante (1 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Es que por esto la mayoria de madrileños, por lo general, sois antipaticos para el resto de España.
> 
> Estais convencidos de que por alguna especie de derecho divino mereceis su respeto y reverencia.



La mayoría de los madrileños no son madrileños, son la exacta representación de todos los españoles.


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Cierto.
> 
> Me he atabalado porque segun me cuentan el Real Madrid ES Madrid, España y el Faro de la Cristiandad, asi que habria que dejar de jugar la Liga porque en el resto de canpos no se les guarda el debido respeto.
> 
> ...



Hay mucha gente que es de su club como si fuera una religión desgraciadamente  y esas fobias se las llevan a la selección.Y no tendría que ser así.

Mourinho, que no es tonto y sabe tratar con sentimientos infantiles artificiales, metió toda la mierda que pudo contra la selección española escudandose en el supuesto interés y beneficio del Madrí...

...a la vez que le pedía a Florentino que le permitiera dirigir a la selección de Portugal en no recuerdo qué torneo (me parece que la Euro 2012, que oh casualidad también ganó España) qué vivo el tal Mourinho jeje


----------



## Lake (1 Nov 2022)

Es un Madrid sionizado con tanto moreno , confeccionado ex-profeso para acabar con la reputación del club BLANCO .


----------



## feps (1 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Es que yo creo que no es mediocentro al estilo Casemiro, ahí veo más a Tchouamení (o como se escriba), de volante y con libertad para llegar arriba sí que nos va a valer.



Es que Camavinga nunca ha sido mediocentro, sino más bien un jugador del estilo de Modric, pero con menos clase y mucho más físico que el prejubilado croata.


----------



## petro6 (1 Nov 2022)

Tenemos que dejar esta liga de paletos y envidiosos.


----------



## Roedr (1 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Es que Camavinga nunca ha sido mediocentro, sino más bien un jugador del estilo de Modric, pero con menos clase y mucho más físico que el prejubilado croata.



A partir de una clase mínima, lo más importante es el físico y la cabeza. Valverde tampoco es Modric, ni Kross, y es hoy en día de lo mejor del mundo.


----------



## _Suso_ (1 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Soy madrileño de padres madrileños. Las generalizaciones son siempre injustas. Como dice la frase popular: "Lo que dice Pedro acerca de Juan, dice más de Pedro que de Juan".



Yo no soy Madrileño, soy Canario que es aún mejor  

Pero como mi hermano vive allí desde hace 20 años y por vivir allí he terminado con cuñada madrileña, pues viajo allí cada dos meses para pasar el finde y te aseguro y mira que yo he viajado, que Madrid es una ciudad super amigable para quien la visita.


----------



## Chichimango (1 Nov 2022)

Vinicius, Rodrygo y Valverde necesitaron 2-3 años para hacerse al equipo y desplegar su mejor fútbol. Camavinga y Chumi, lo mismo. Eso parece que se le da bien a Carletto, confiemos.


----------



## fachacine (1 Nov 2022)

Venga, fantaseemos un rato. Imaginad que viene la Premier y le ofrece al Madrid una plaza ¿qué haríais? Yo hace tiempo hubiera dicho que no, que el Madrid no pinta nada en la liga inglesa y blablabla pero a dia de hoy viendo la basura que veo en la liga española tengo más dudas. Además qué coño, en la NBA hay equipos canadienses y el Mónaco juega la liga francesa.

Por supuesto que económicamente ya sólo por la pasta que supondría los derechos de televisión el Madrid saldría ganando fijo, los ingleses con la incorporación del Madrid verían un aumento de prestigio de su ya de por sí prestigiosa liga. Económicamente es un bombazo para ellos, es un bombazo para el Madrid, y por otro lado no tengo esperanza en que la Superliga salga adelante sin los equipos ingleses, sería absurdo. Así que si no puedes derrotar a tus enemigos, únete a ellos


----------



## Chichimango (1 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Venga, fantaseemos un rato. Imaginad que viene la Premier y le ofrece al Madrid una plaza ¿qué haríais? Yo hace tiempo hubiera dicho que no, que el Madrid no pinta nada en la liga inglesa y blablabla pero a dia de hoy viendo la basura que veo en la liga española tengo más dudas. Además qué coño, en la NBA hay equipos canadienses y el Mónaco juega la liga francesa.
> 
> Por supuesto que económicamente ya sólo por la pasta que supondría los derechos de televisión el Madrid saldría ganando fijo, los ingleses con la incorporación del Madrid verían un aumento de prestigio de su ya de por sí prestigiosa liga. Económicamente es un bombazo para ellos, es un bombazo para el Madrid, y por otro lado no tengo esperanza en que la Superliga salga adelante sin los equipos ingleses, sería absurdo. Así que si no puedes derrotar a tus enemigos, únete a ellos



Por mí, ya mismo. 

Solo por ver la cara de gorrino de Tebas congestionada mientras balbucea insultos de barra de bar contra Flóper, ya merecería la pena.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Hay mucha gente que es de su club como si fuera una religión desgraciadamente  y esas fobias se las llevan a la selección.Y no tendría que ser así.
> 
> Mourinho, que no es tonto y sabe tratar con sentimientos infantiles artificiales, metió toda la mierda que pudo contra la selección española escudandose en el supuesto interés y beneficio del Madrí...
> 
> ...a la vez que le pedía a Florentino que le permitiera dirigir a la selección de Portugal en no recuerdo qué torneo (me parece que la Euro 2012, que oh casualidad también ganó España) qué vivo el tal Mourinho jeje



bueno, yo creo que sucedio una mezcla de cosas.
cuando mourinho llega al real madrid tiene que nivelar lo maximo posible una balanza muy escorada al lado cule.
una de las cosas que no se pueden negar es que la prensa no paraba de resaltar la importancia cule de la seleccion campeona, minimizando la participacion madridista, de manera que los seguidores madridistas se sintiesen desplazados y me atreveria a decir que todo seguidor antimadridista disfrutaba y seguro colaboraban haciendo crecer esa bola de nieve.

seguramente el portugues sabia todo eso y sabia que si queria derrumbar al barcelona tenia que hacer piña y eso conlleva lo que conlleva, es decir, llevar la tension al maximo y eso se acababa notando en la seleccion... y le iba saliendo bien, el problema fue basicamente que mourinho perdio las 3 semifinales y que el topo se le amotino; entre eso, y la prensa, el resto empezo a venir solo.

en cualquier caso que nadie se engañe, si escuchais a seguidores y a periodistas de antes diran que la seleccion habitualmente estaba desunida y habia basicamente dos bloques; promadridistas y procules.

por cierto, cuando escucho al antimadridismo rajar o minimizar al portugues lo unico que ocurre es que corroboro lo importante que fue su escasa estancia en el club


----------



## feps (1 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> bueno, yo creo que sucedio una mezcla de cosas.
> cuando mourinho llega al real madrid tiene que nivelar lo maximo posible una balanza muy escorada al lado cule.
> una de las cosas que no se pueden negar es que la prensa no paraba de resaltar la importancia cule de la seleccion campeona, minimizando la participacion madridista, de manera que los seguidores madridistas se sintiesen desplazados y me atreveria a decir que todo seguidor antimadridista disfrutaba y seguro colaboraban haciendo crecer esa bola de nieve.
> 
> ...



Sin Mourinho no habría cinco Champions más.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

*Se busca pareja para Tchouameni*

Sin Kanté ni Pogba, ambos lesionados, Deschamps deberá confiar en el medio del Real Madrid y otro jugador que le acompañe en la medular.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Nov 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> España es un agujero negro para el Madrid. Superliga o muerte. No hay convivencia posible con el resto de equipos. Nos odian de un modo existencial, genético, identitario. El antimadridismo ya es una forma de estar en el mundo. No hay equipo que haya dado tanto por un país, a nivel de imagen y prestigio como el Madrid a España y a su fútbol. Pero da igual, somos el enemigo en el país de la envidia y el cainismo.
> El desgaste económico y físico que supone La Liga no compensa. Fin de la historia.



Y fin de hilo. Llevo diciendo tiempo que salvo el Español, el resto de equipos son de facto filiales del VAR$a


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Sin Mourinho no habría cinco Champions más.



Esto es una verdad como un templo, y pocos madridistas lo reconocemos


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> bueno, yo creo que sucedio una mezcla de cosas.
> cuando mourinho llega al real madrid tiene que nivelar lo maximo posible una balanza muy escorada al lado cule.
> una de las cosas que no se pueden negar es que la prensa no paraba de resaltar la importancia cule de la seleccion campeona, minimizando la participacion madridista, de manera que los seguidores madridistas se sintiesen desplazados y me atreveria a decir que todo seguidor antimadridista disfrutaba y seguro colaboraban haciendo crecer esa bola de nieve.
> 
> ...



No te engañes tú y sobretodo no seas infantil:

La selección de futbol es como la de basket o cualquier otra: un grupo de profesionales reunidos para afrontar una competición. Exactamente igual que en un club. Se les paga como si se les fichara y rinden o no, como en un club.

Si ya os queréis creer leyendas rositas o negras sobre que hay grupitos unos contra otros pues allá cada cual con su ingenuidad. Sin duda en alguna época los pudo haber, como en 1982 entre los del Madrí y los de la Real Sociedad quizá, pero desde Clemente por lo menos eso no sucede.

Así que no inventeis excusas para no seguir a la seleccion. Os va la gresca porque sois unos talibanes y luego señaláis con el dedo a separatistas y vosotros sois tan caínes o más porque no os quitais la bufanda del madri ni pa ducharos y por supuesto no dejáis lugar a ningún tipo de reconciliación nacional tal como ellos. 

En Argentina o Italia por poner 2 ejemplos nada más, hay hinchadas con una rivalidad tan enconada o más que la que tengáis vosotros con el barsa, y sin embargo cuando juega la selección se olvidan las diferencias y van todos a animarla.

A ver si tomáis ejemplo y os dejáis de excusas peregrinas como el Mourinho, el Luis Enrique, el Clemente y otras que empleais historicamente para seguir con una venda en los ojos siguiendo una retorica tan absurda que parece la de una secta que se aisla de todo lo que no sean sus principios.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Es que yo creo que no es mediocentro al estilo Casemiro, ahí veo más a Tchouamení (o como se escriba), de volante y con libertad para llegar arriba sí que nos va a valer.



Casemiro es irremplazable. Echarle del RM con 30 años es un error histórico del psicópata en la presidencia.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Nov 2022)

FloPer dimisón









Terapia para el césped del Bernabéu


En el Real Madrid existe preocupación por lo que hasta hace poco era un inmaculado y verde tapiz y que durante esta temporada se encuentra bastante alejado de esa alfombra en la qu




www.marca.com


----------



## cebollo (1 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Venga, fantaseemos un rato. Imaginad que viene la Premier y le ofrece al Madrid una plaza ¿qué haríais?



A la actual Premier League le quitas los tres o cuatro peores equipos y le metes al Real Madrid y al Bayern de Múnich y ya tienes la Superliga. Quizá sea el camino.


----------



## fachacine (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No te engañes tú y sobretodo no seas infantil:
> 
> La selección de futbol es como la de basket o cualquier otra: un grupo de profesionales reunidos para afrontar una competición. Exactamente igual que en un club. Se les paga como si se les fichara y rinden o no, como en un club.
> 
> ...



Gilipolleces, decir que los madridistas renegamos de la selección cuando no van nuestros jugadores es propio de alguien que no conoce a los madridistas. En la época de oro (2008 a 2012) ningún madridista habría quitado de la titularidad de la Selección a Pujol, Piqué, Xavi, Iniesta o Villa para poner a un madridista "de los nuestros". Lo que sí que nos quejamos es cuando ponen al matao de Eric García en lugar de a un tio solvente como Nacho. Hay épocas como esta que hay sólo 2 jugadores del Madrid que merecen ser titulares, Carvajal y Nacho, no pedimos más que eso, que al menos los buenos vayan, ni tan siquiera te pido que sea titular Ausencio, no digamos el paquete de Lucas Vazquez, pero al menos si hay 2 buenos que sean titulares, y que no jueguen "jugadores cuota" como Koke, típica cuota atlética metida con calzador para que los colchoneros no os enfadeis.


----------



## cebollo (1 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> una de las cosas que no se pueden negar es que la prensa no paraba de resaltar la importancia cule de la seleccion campeona, minimizando la participacion madridista, de manera que los seguidores madridistas se sintiesen desplazados y me atreveria a decir que todo seguidor antimadridista disfrutaba y seguro colaboraban haciendo crecer esa bola de nieve.



Todo eso se combinó con el díscurso de que había que proteger a los jugadores de talento y frágiles. Iba sobre todo por Messi pero también por Iniesta y Xavi, tan importantes en la selección. Jamás se ha dicho sobre Modric. 


El resultado es que durante muchos años en España sí presionas al Barcelona y le quitas el balón te pitan falta. Si haces una falta normal te sacan amarilla. Si haces una de amarilla te sacan roja directa.

El Atleti perdía contra ellos sistemáticamente en competiciones españoles y en Champions les eliminaron 2 veces en 3 años.

A la larga el resultado fue que el Barcelona acabó siendo un equipo blandito y amanerado, que es goleado cada vez que juega una salida difícil en Champions. El 3-0 en Roma fue el mismo partido que hubiera hecho el Barcelona femenino.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Nov 2022)

Chuameni y Eduardo criticados, pero Gavi es DIOS.

El relato.


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Gilipolleces, decir que los madridistas renegamos de la selección cuando no van nuestros jugadores es propio de alguien que no conoce a los madridistas. En la época de oro (2008 a 2012) ningún madridista habría quitado de la titularidad de la Selección a Pujol, Piqué, Xavi, Iniesta o Villa para poner a un madridista "de los nuestros". Lo que sí que nos quejamos es cuando ponen al matao de Eric García en lugar de a un tio solvente como Nacho. Hay épocas como esta que hay sólo 2 jugadores del Madrid que merecen ser titulares, Carvajal y Nacho, no pedimos más que eso, que al menos los buenos vayan, ni tan siquiera te pido que sea titular Ausencio, no digamos el paquete de Lucas Vazquez, pero al menos si hay 2 buenos que sean titulares, y que no jueguen "jugadores cuota" como Koke, típica cuota atlética metida con calzador para que los colchoneros no os enfadeis.



¿Solvente Nacho? pero si le regala un penalti completamente innecesario a Ronaldo nada más empezar el Portugal-España en el mundial 2018, y entre eso y el error de De Gea casi perdemos el partido...

¿Qué me estás contando? y Carvajal es un agujero que tenéis en banda derecha que todos los equipos os crean problemas por alli...y va a ser titular en el mundial encima hay que joderse.

Que no, que no, que el que vayan o no jugadores del madri no es problema para que veáis a la selección. El problema es el que te digo de la polarización politica presente en el fútbol con el pique madri-barsa, y tambien que habia muchos jugadores del barsa en esas selecciones campeonas, y que Del Bosque os habia hecho un desprecio y era un resentido, y que si un jugador del madri se debe antes al club que a la selección como si no fuera compatibles ambas cosas...y blablabla

En fin son un cúmulo de cosas, pero a lo que voy es que cuando juega la selección NO juegan los clubs, y no sois capaces de diferenciar eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Arturo Vidal no aprende:


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No te engañes tú y sobretodo no seas infantil:
> 
> La selección de futbol es como la de basket o cualquier otra: un grupo de profesionales reunidos para afrontar una competición. Exactamente igual que en un club. Se les paga como si se les fichara y rinden o no, como en un club.
> 
> ...



me encanta lo que escribes, es como ponerme muchos temas para hablar, con lo aburrido que estoy y lo claras que tengo las cosas:

salvo en lo de la union con clemente (en la que creo que toda españa lo tenia entre ceja y ceja salvo su plantilla) en todo estoy en desacuerdo, voy a tratar de no hacer alusiones personales para explicarme.

creo mas o menos tener claro lo que es el concepto de seleccion nacional, que por cierto, no todas tienen por que estar formadas por deportistas profesionales, la de gales es un ejemplo, pero vamos a españa, que es de la que hablamos (iba a decir la que nos importa, a mi no).

yo particularmente creo que todo el mundo antes que profesional sobre todo es humano, y por eso no me creo que nadie por muy profesional que sea olvide completamente lo sucedido meses - o años- atras en el resto de su trayectoria deportiva. Por eso creo que si hay tiranteces en determinados partidos (duelos rma-bcn por ejemplo) con cruces de declaraciones incluso, con una presion tanto mediatica como en otros niveles que condiciona el dia a dia de los jugadores (no olvidemos que raro es el jugador que no esta vivo en rrss) se crea un caldo de cultivo que hace que las convocatorias nacionales no sean mas que una paz encubierta.

Con respecto a las rencillas en las selecciones, quiza sea por mi infantilismo, o porque soy un personaje oscuro adorador del mourinhismo y por tanto tenga mi alma negra, entiendo que haya jugadores que no se sientan a gusto teniendo compañeros de seleccion que son abiertamente enemigos suyos -no rivales, enemigos- y por tanto prefieran o bien no acudir o bien en el caso de acudir abran una guerra para controlar esa concentracion...en este caso esa guerra la gano el colectivo de jugadores blaugranas, y tuvo el apoyo claro del seleccionador y a la prensa echando agua bendita: perfecto, lo asumo.... consecuentemente yo, y creo que mucha masa del madridismo reaccionamos igual, sintiendo desapego por esa seleccion de la cual ya como dije antes, la prensa daba a entender que era mas propiedad de la media españa cule que de la madridista.

con respecto a la rivalidad de hinchadas extranjeras, no conozco suficientemente la realidad social argentina ni la italiana, pero dudo que en ambos casos alguno de los equipos implicados sea un aparato propagandistico de un grupo independentista como si lo es el barcelona en la aun llamada españa. y creo que precisamente por el peso que tiene la politica una rivalidad inicialmente deportiva y luego social tiene tanta fuerza. Creo que eso que digo es el elefante en la habitacion, que nadie quiere hacer por verlo, porque remarca una realidad complicada, dolorosa y rupturista que mucha gente no quiere ver y a otra no le conviene que se vea.

a mi me importa mi pais, me preocupan sus problemas sociales, politicos y economicos y quiero lo mejor o lo que yo creo mejor para ella, pero no es asi con el grupo de jugadores que cobran de ella por decir representarla; es mas, ni en el deporte que yo de forma aficionada practico el equipo nacional me importa una puta mierda, asi que imaginate la de futbol del que solo sigo las noticias del madrid... a mi a nivel de espectador, para gastar mi tiempo sentado viendo, me interesa el real madrid; puntualmente puedo ponerme a ver cualquier partido de cualquier equipo, pero sin demasiado interes, yo con el que siento, es con el Real Madrid y hechos como los de la seleccion, o como la diferencia de trato de los equipos de la liga ante uno y ante otro solo sirven para que sienta como mucho indiferencia ante la marcha del resto de equipos españoles en competiciones internacionales.

El antimadridismo es el precio que paga el madrid por sus triunfos, y la verdad es que mientras algunos piperos y nostalgicos de una España que no volvera jamas no se sienten atraidos por la Superliga, yo estoy deseando una bien hecha que permita al club mandar a esta liga adulterada llena de envidia, mediocridad y resquemor a tomar por culo, ademas yo creo que nadie debe estar donde no le quieren, y sin duda al madridismo no lo quieren ni en pintura en la LFP, ni directivos ni clubes ni aficiones, aunque sea el principal anzuelo economico y permite que el negocio no se hunda a nivel internacional.

Siento el ladrillo, pero es que el tema da para bastante.


----------



## Raul83 (1 Nov 2022)

Lúcas Vazques os felicita el Jalowin ése










Los mejores disfraces de los deportistas en Halloween: ¿los reconoces? - ¿Quién ha ganado el concurso de disfraces... | MARCA.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Solvente Nacho? pero si le regala un penalti completamente innecesario a Ronaldo nada más empezar el Portugal-España en el mundial 2018, y entre eso y el error de De Gea casi perdemos el partido...
> 
> ¿Qué me estás contando? y Carvajal es un agujero que tenéis en banda derecha que todos los equipos os crean problemas por alli...y va a ser titular en el mundial encima hay que joderse.
> 
> ...



Tú eras el que decía que Hermoso tenía que ir a la euro, ¿no? Errores tienen todos, lo que hay que ver es si son anecdóticos o los hacen siempre y si son capaces de rectificarlos.

Y no, Nacho ahora no está para ir al mundial porque no juega, igual que Eric, que ni siquiera tiene nivel, y no digamos Piqué. Diego Llorente tampoco es de nivel mundial. ¿Cuántos centrales de garantías tenemos? Laporte-Íñigo-Ramos y Pau. Y ya. No hay más. Albiol como quinto.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> *Que no, que no, que el que vayan o no jugadores del madri no es problema para que veáis a la selección. El problema es el que te digo de la polarización politica presente en el fútbol con el pique madri-barsa, *y tambien que habia muchos jugadores del barsa en esas selecciones campeonas*, y que Del Bosque os habia hecho un desprecio y era un resentido, y que si un jugador del madri se debe antes al club que a la selección como si no fuera compatibles ambas cosas...y blablabla
> 
> En fin son un cúmulo de cosas,* pero a lo que voy es que cuando juega la selección NO juegan los clubs, y no sois capaces de diferenciar eso.



Te subrayo en negrita en lo que estoy de acuerdo contigo.
En la España de Clemente en USA 94 la mayoria eran cules y madridistas 3, siendo uno el portero suplente, y a mi me jodieron los goles de los Baggio lo mas grande. Lo que hace que me aleje de esa seleccion es el tufo antiespañol de esa seleccion cuyos personajes principales eran personajes partidarios de la independencia como Xavi o Pique y la condescendencia del traidor del Bosque para con ellos.

Y lo que me sorprende por parte de los "no implicados" seguidores de otros clubes es que cuando por ejemplo Pique siendo jugador de la seleccion en activo se pronunciaba favorable al golpe de estado del 1 O., por decir al mas sonado (no olvidemos que estuvo invitado por parte del viejo malafolla Olegue Presas .... que os pasa? yo creo que como veis que la seleccion nacional es un elemento que sirve para lanzarle al madridismo un chino en el ojo, pues adelante.... y digo un chino porque al igual que hay compañeros de foro que les duele como madridistas que la seleccion española maltrate al madridismo a mi me la suda completamente, es mas, celebre entre carcajadas el gol de pedri desde el centro del campo. Debo ser lo que llamaba Bezmenov un desmoralizado, pero eso da para otro debate...Por cierto, me gusta que hayas sacado este tema...que cojones, ahi va el zanks


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> El antimadridismo es el precio que paga el madrid por sus triunfos, y la verdad es que mientras algunos piperos y nostalgicos de una España que no volvera jamas no se sienten atraidos por la Superliga, yo estoy deseando una bien hecha que permita al club mandar a esta liga adulterada llena de envidia, mediocridad y resquemor a tomar por culo, ademas yo creo que nadie debe estar donde no le quieren, y sin duda al madridismo no lo quieren ni en pintura en la LFP, ni directivos ni clubes ni aficiones, aunque sea el principal anzuelo economico y permite que el negocio no se hunda a nivel internacional.



Esto es lo que no entiendo como no se ve mas entre la aficion.

No sé cual es la razon de jugar una liga donde:

-Los colectivos que son neutrales van descaradamente a favor del VAR$a y no lo ocultan
-Los demas equipos actúan como filiales de estos, dejandose robar por el VAR$a con sonrisa a la vez que atacan y odian al Madrid por decisiones bien pitadas
-No juegan igual contra uno que contra otro
-Hasta como Cerezo que dijo que celebraba con ellos si ganaban (referente al partido que si el VAR$a ganaba al Atletico cantaban el aliron)

perolo que menos entiendo es ver a seguidores del Madrid haciendo a cada robo (como el del Girona) actuando como sifuese imprevisto o la primera vez. Yo hace años que ni quiero ver un partido de Liga, tengo mi dignidad, obviamente


----------



## cebollo (1 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que un entrenador claramente antibarcelonista (como Luís Enrique pero en la dirección contraria) jamás podría ser seleccionador. Se consideraría una opción provocadora y poco conciliadora, descartada de entrada. 

Tampoco me imagino una selección con un solo jugador del Barcelona. Aunque tuvieran pocos españoles buenos o estuviesen lesionados llevarían a tres del Barcelona para hacer bulto, aunque fueran suplentes.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Nov 2022)

Leer tan sesudos tratados sobre temas como la selección y el antimadridismo me deja anonadado. Algunos os proyectáis demasiado sobre lo que no deja de ser una forma de entretenimiento de pago, es exactamente igual que las charos que le pusieron Khaleesi a sus hijas, luego vienen los lloros.

El fútbol como juego es interesantísimo, pero en mi poco humilde opinión su sociología no da para las parrafadas de las cuatro últimas páginas.

Y lo dice alguien con 20 y pico años de socio a la espalda que todavía juega sin falta cada semana.

Dicho esto, como decía el árbitro de la liga municipal de mi juventud, "siga, siga diecisiete".


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Nov 2022)

ay que nuestro patetico se queda fuera hasta de la uropa li chavales
ay 
aayyy.....


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Nov 2022)

*MUY BIEN*

aqui todo mi apoyo para *Ancelotti *que lo ha hecho y dicho muy bien!!
que NO era penalti

que se lo inventó el arbitro (aunque intenta colar que fue una traduccion del italiano y que no es ofensivo) (alguien de vosotros dijo esto mismo en un comentario dias atras : que para evitar sancion dijera que era traduccion mala del italiano )

pero en cualquier caso dejando claro que NO era penalti y que el arbitro NO acertó

ademas de dejar claro , (lo mismo que dijo Asensio) , que la norma que les dicen a principio de temporada los propios arbitros , dice que esa jugada NO es penalti , entonces ¿por que en el campo sí la pitan como penalti?

Ancelotti llega a decir que el no es tonto y que conoce la regla que dice que NO es penalti y que es la regla de los propios arbitros,
dejando indirectamente a los arbitros como incompetentes o mentirosos.

digno de escuchar:

*minuto 30:30

minuto 33:18




MUY MAL*

aqui *Ancelotti *, como era de esperar , sigue sin enterarse de cómo le han jugado en el bernabeu : osasuna (el año pasado 0-0 , este año 1-1 ) , el gerona 1-1, ...

el tio no se entera de que le han plantado DOS MUROS de 5 jugadores cada uno,
y que el Madrid se dedicó todo el partido a intentar regatear a estos DOS MUROS , y como no podia porque eso es imposible , entonces se ponia a pasarse el balon de izquierda a derecha y de derecha a izquierda y encima lentamente ,

cuando lo que tenia que haber hecho es mover rapido el balon , encontrar hueco y TIRAR DESDE FUERA constantemente hasta hacer el primer gol , donde ahi el osasuna , gerona , ... se abren y les caen mas.

*minuto 41:48*


----------



## El chepa (1 Nov 2022)

2-0 va palmando el Atleti, ahora mismo no son equipo ni Conference. El Cholo, como dicen El Padrino, centanni.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (1 Nov 2022)

¿Echan a Simeone?


----------



## vurvujo (1 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No me pareceria una diferencia exagerada, creo que en el City anda por los veintitantos netos, otra cosa serian los bonus y comisiones. Pero desde luego el Madrid necesita ir a por Haaland en cuanto se vuelva a poner a tiro, y hacer un esfuerzo por intentar ficharlo, porque es el 9 ideal.



Creo que hay mucha inoncencia con respeto al precio de Haaland. Los de City están mintiendo que no pueden más y de haber entrado el Madrid a la puja el City siempre habría puesto un euro más sobre la mes.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Creo que hay mucha inoncencia con respeto al precio de Haaland. Los de City están mintiendo que no pueden más y de haber entrado el Madrid a la puja el City siempre habría puesto un euro más sobre la mes.



Tendria que haber puesto bastante mas de un euro.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Nov 2022)

El patetico no tiene la motivacion necesaria para jugar este partido,a este nivel no se puede competir si no le metes intensidad…


----------



## vurvujo (1 Nov 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Dice este que el Madrid ha fichado al Kun negro. 16 años.



No se puede fichar a menores de edad.


----------



## vurvujo (1 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por qué su primer cambio fue quitar a Camavinga?



Me pareció raro a mi también.

Camavinga lleva toda la temporada con un nivel más bajo del que esperamos, pero precisamente ese primer tiempo han sido sus mejores momentos de la temporada.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Me pareció raro a mi también.
> 
> Camavinga lleva toda la temporada con un nivel más bajo del que esperamos, pero precisamente ese primer tiempo han sido sus mejores momentos de la temporada.



le quita porque es el que tiene menos nombre de los que estan en el campo,ese es todo el misterio tactico con Ancelotti…


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (1 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> No se puede fichar a menores de edad.



Puedes si lo dejas cedido. Eso hicimos con Vini, Rodrygo y Valverde.

Casi na.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Esto es lo que no entiendo como no se ve mas entre la aficion.
> 
> No sé cual es la razon de jugar una liga donde:
> 
> ...



comparto tu vision. pero si entiendo que hay una parte del madridismo que ha comprado el relato que dice que al madrid y al barcelona los arbitros les benefician mas o menos por igual y que ya sea a uno mas que a otro, estos dos siempre son favorecidos ante clubes mas pequeños. me atreveria a decir que esa misma parte del madridismo es la misma en esencia que esta deseando ver un 11 titular del madrid llena de españoles, aunque esos españoles no sean los mejores en cada puesto y por supuesto para ese porcentaje del madridismo ser queridos por el resto de aficiones españolas es una cuestion capital.

al mismo tiempo me atreveria a decir que esos mismos son lo que yo llamo los tibios: es decir, en mitad de una guerra abierta entre el madridismo y el antimadridismo critican a los defensores del madridismo calificandolos de sucios o de poco señoriales y cosas asi.... yo recuerdo cuando en pleno mourinhismo frente al barcelona de guardiola habia seguidores del madrid que chocaban frontalmente con mi vision mourinhista del conflicto... esto es, y pasa tambien en la sociedad a otros niveles yo creo, porque en general a los colectivos no les gusta las actitudes que se perciben como radicales y la propaganda antimadridista ha sabido vender muy bien que cuando el Madrid se defiende con contundencia similar a la que es atacado (las pocas veces que lo ha hecho, era mourinho) es radicalismo. eso mismo pasa en la sociedad española en el panorama sociopolitico....

por que sigo la liga? porque quiero que el real madrid quede por encima de todos esos, pero como en general no aprecio a la liga sino que le tengo asco lo que estoy deseando es que el madrid se pire a una superliga en condiciones y esa liga de tebas, del calvo y del antimadridismo se convierta en una liga asobal de mierda, o en una liga nacional de futbol sala y sus ingresos caigan en picao. es mas, yo era partidario y lo sigo siendo de que el Madrid de baloncesto se autoexcluya un lustro de la copa del rey a modo de queja/castigo por los continuos robos que tuvieron su cota mas alta en la famosa final de la jugada del video. y sigo la liga, pero pago cero.... es decir, no se alimentaran de un solo centimo mio, al menos de forma directa, lo que le den los politicos ya no esta en mi mano...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Leer tan sesudos tratados sobre temas como la selección y el antimadridismo me deja anonadado. Algunos os proyectáis demasiado sobre lo que no deja de ser una forma de entretenimiento de pago, es exactamente igual que las charos que le pusieron Khaleesi a sus hijas, luego vienen los lloros.
> 
> El fútbol como juego es interesantísimo, pero en mi poco humilde opinión su sociología no da para las parrafadas de las cuatro últimas páginas.
> 
> ...



si para ti el futbol es solo un deporte, magnifico, eso significa que no estas contaminado. otros creemos que es mucho mas y tienen repercusiones sociales y politicas, y por eso se explica por ejemplo que gobiernos de paises inviertan cantidades astronomicas de dinero que no recuperaran de forma directa en clubes extranjeros (psg, city).

o por ejemplo, si hablas con algun argentino que tenga mas de 50 años seguramente te diga que la victoria argentina del mundial del 78 sirvio para evitar una guerra civil en su pais y te explicara un poco la influencia de que 11 tios en pantaloncitos cortos detras de una pelota mantuviesen un regimen politico.


----------



## vurvujo (1 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Tendria que haber puesto bastante mas de un euro.



No se si entiendes la frase. Pero a lo que me refiero es que el City siempre iba a poner más pasta que el Madrid.


----------



## filets (1 Nov 2022)

El FUTBOL en ESPAÑA esta ENORMEMENTE POLITIZADO por culpa del SECESIONISMO CATALAN
Y gracias a que el secesionismo catalan tiene 25 escaños en el parlamento pueden meter mano en muchos sitios


----------



## Th89 (1 Nov 2022)

Los indios son un meme de club.

Es ilegal ver como Cornuone les tiene secuestrados, es tal el síndrome de Estocolmo que no ven un futuro sin él


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

*Ancelotti: "Llevo 1.200 partidos, si me pierdo cuatro..."*

La conferencia de prensa del técnico italiano giró, en gran parte, sobre el polémico penalti de Asensio ante el Girona: “Lo han pitado y no lo era.... Me han denunciado, sí, pero no he faltado el respeto a nadie”.


----------



## vurvujo (1 Nov 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Puedes si lo dejas cedido. Eso hicimos con Vini, Rodrygo y Valverde.
> 
> Casi na.



No señor. Todos esos fueron fichado el día de que cumplieron la mayoría de edad.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Nov 2022)

hazard lesionado

 + 

incluso mendy dice pero que coño pasa aqui








los peores 80 o 100 o no se cuantos millones € invertidos en toda la historia del Real Madrid sin duda

vamos ... tirados literalmente a la basura


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

*Luis Enrique debería apostar por otro tipo de centrales*


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Luis Enrique debería apostar por otro tipo de centrales*



¿Pero cómo lo sabes? se supone que la lista no está publicada


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo lo sabes? se supone que la lista no está publicada



Pero esto es la prelista que luis enrique metio a Pique y no a Nacho, flipante. Nacho ya seguro q no va al mundial, porque de los 55 se saca la lista final


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> me encanta lo que escribes, es como ponerme muchos temas para hablar, con lo aburrido que estoy y lo claras que tengo las cosas:
> 
> salvo en lo de la union con clemente (en la que creo que toda españa lo tenia entre ceja y ceja salvo su plantilla) en todo estoy en desacuerdo, voy a tratar de no hacer alusiones personales para explicarme.
> 
> ...





bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Te subrayo en negrita en lo que estoy de acuerdo contigo.
> En la España de Clemente en USA 94 la mayoria eran cules y madridistas 3, siendo uno el portero suplente, y a mi me jodieron los goles de los Baggio lo mas grande. Lo que hace que me aleje de esa seleccion es el tufo antiespañol de esa seleccion cuyos personajes principales eran personajes partidarios de la independencia como Xavi o Pique y la condescendencia del traidor del Bosque para con ellos.
> 
> Y lo que me sorprende por parte de los "no implicados" seguidores de otros clubes es que cuando por ejemplo Pique siendo jugador de la seleccion en activo se pronunciaba favorable al golpe de estado del 1 O., por decir al mas sonado (no olvidemos que estuvo invitado por parte del viejo malafolla Olegue Presas .... que os pasa? yo creo que como veis que la seleccion nacional es un elemento que sirve para lanzarle al madridismo un chino en el ojo, pues adelante.... y digo un chino porque al igual que hay compañeros de foro que les duele como madridistas que la seleccion española maltrate al madridismo a mi me la suda completamente, es mas, celebre entre carcajadas el gol de pedri desde el centro del campo. Debo ser lo que llamaba Bezmenov un desmoralizado, pero eso da para otro debate...Por cierto, me gusta que hayas sacado este tema...que cojones, ahi va el zanks



Te matizaría algunas cosas, pero creo que entraríamos en bucle y quizá aburramos a los cuernitos que desde luego no quieren su hilo para hablar de la selección.

Si otro día quieres hablar de esto puedes sacar el tema en el hilo del mundial y así no molestamos


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero esto es la prelista que luis enrique metio a Pique y no a Nacho, flipante. Nacho ya seguro q no va al mundial, porque de los 55 se saca la lista final




y yo que me alegro : lo necesitamos fresco

esto no es la Seleccion Española , esto es la mierda seleccion del Farsa y amiguetes del hijo de amunike

ojala eliminacion en primera ronda : y carvajal y ausencio puedan volver sanos y frescos


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero esto es la prelista que luis enrique metio a Pique y no a Nacho, flipante. Nacho ya seguro q no va al mundial, porque de los 55 se saca la lista final



Pero ¿de dónde te lo sacas?


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero ¿de dónde te lo sacas?



De la manga


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Nov 2022)

y pensar que a este semi pakete y super sobrevalorado nos lo queria encasquetar el alinador zidane....
pagando ademas una millonada


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Nov 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿Echan a Simeone?



No. Le pedirán que dimita él.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (1 Nov 2022)

1 partido en condiciones en toda la noche (Inter -Bayern) y es de relleno porque les ha tocado en un grupo de mierda y están los dos clasificados.

Encima quieren meter a otros 4 equipos demigrantes, en vez de quitar 10, que es lo que había que hacer.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> El FUTBOL en ESPAÑA esta ENORMEMENTE POLITIZADO por culpa del SECESIONISMO CATALAN
> Y gracias a que el secesionismo catalan tiene 25 escaños en el parlamento pueden meter mano en muchos sitios



Gracias a la puta Constitución y la puta ley electoral.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Nov 2022)

james pudo ser un grande
pero el discotequeo poca profesionalidad etc le pudo
benzema dando asistencia de espuela


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y pensar que a este semi pakete y super sobrevalorado nos lo queria encasquetar el alinador zidane....



¿Alineador o aliñador?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Nov 2022)

Juas, el VAR$a a ka Europa League y el Barcelona B ni eso


----------



## el ruinas II (1 Nov 2022)

parece que el atletico queda fuera de la uropa-li, y el hijo de puta de simeone no dimite, claro que siendo el entrenador mejor pagado del mundo a ese no lo saca del banquillo del pateti ni el batallon azov


----------



## Chichimango (1 Nov 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> parece que el atletico queda fuera de la uropa-li, y el hijo de puta de simeone no dimite, claro que siendo el entrenador mejor pagado del mundo a ese no lo saca del banquillo del pateti ni el batallon azov



Jugar con Saúl y Witsel en el centro del campo debería estar contemplado en la convención de Ginebra.


----------



## The Replicant (1 Nov 2022)

Cholo quédate

taluecs


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Nov 2022)

Y el Tottenham de los judíos puede quedarse fuera si pierde aunque este primero de grupo


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Nov 2022)

bueno chavales
voy a ver un poco el del Farsa 
a ver que tal....


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> A la actual Premier League le quitas los tres o cuatro peores equipos y le metes al Real Madrid y al Bayern de Múnich y ya tienes la Superliga. Quizá sea el camino.



El encaje jurídico de esa competición en el sistema legal inglés roza lo imposible, y más tras el Brexit. ¿Cómo cuentas cuántos extranjeros tienen derecho a trabajar en la liga inglesa en un club que no es inglés?


----------



## Phoenician (1 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> 2-0 va palmando el Atleti, ahora mismo no son equipo ni Conference. El Cholo, como dicen El Padrino, centanni.



Al Cholo ni tocarlo... Cholo quédate, Cholo quédate, Cholo queeeedateeee.


----------



## Phoenician (1 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> y yo que me alegro : lo necesitamos fresco
> 
> esto no es la Seleccion Española , esto es la mierda seleccion del Farsa y amiguetes del hijo de amunike
> 
> ojala eliminacion en primera ronda : y carvajal y ausencio puedan volver sanos y frescos



Mejor que lleguen a la final y la pierdan, con todos los del Farsa lesionados y Carvajal y Ausencio sin jugar ni un minuto.


----------



## tHE dOG (1 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> le quita porque es el que tiene menos nombre de los que estan en el campo,ese es todo el misterio tactico con Ancelotti…



Me cago en tu puta madre qué tonto eres cojones. Retrasado mental es tu nombre y payaso pipero tu apellido. Hay que tener cojones para seguir criticando a Ancelotti la puta piperada analfabeta. Quita a Camavinga porque no está jugando UNA PUTA MIERDA. No vale ni de suplente. Payaso hostias.


----------



## qbit (1 Nov 2022)

¿Le han robado un penalty al Inter en el campo del Bayern?


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## El chepa (1 Nov 2022)

Al Atleti le han marcado hoy Pepe, Eustaquio y Octavio... Sólo ha faltado el Ambrosio, que hoy andaba liado con el barbecho.


----------



## vurvujo (1 Nov 2022)

jajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa y "Pateti" en tendencias


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Nov 2022)

tHE dOG dijo:


> Me cago en tu puta madre qué tonto eres cojones. Retrasado mental es tu nombre y payaso pipero tu apellido. Hay que tener cojones para seguir criticando a Ancelotti la puta piperada analfabeta. Quita a Camavinga porque no está jugando UNA PUTA MIERDA. No vale ni de suplente. Payaso hostias.



Dios que retraso tienes,deja de escribir subnormalidades que da grima leerte,y si las escribes porque no puedes evitarlo al menos no faltes al respeto que yo no lo hago aunque te considero la última mierda...


----------



## qbit (1 Nov 2022)

No veáis a los culos que hay partidos más interesantes. El Inter casi le mete el 0-1 al Farsern de Munich.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> No veáis a los culos que hay partidos más interesantes. El Inter casi le mete el 0-1 al Farsern de Munich.



tienes razon
voy para allá
el Farsa 0-1 y no pueden mas contra el Viktoria Plzen que tienen nivel de equipo de segunda division española y no es broma
que aburrimiento


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Dios que retraso tienes,deja de escribir subnormalidades que da grima leerte,y si las escribes porque no puedes evitarlo al menos no faltes al respeto que yo no lo hago aunque te considero la última mierda...



¿Pero como pierde usted el tiempo citando a ese gilipollas y contestándole, hombre?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (1 Nov 2022)

Al Barça en Europa les marca hasta el Victoria Secret con una cinturonga. Pero en España en 12 partidos solo le han marcado en 2. Y porque 1 fue contra nosotros.

O salen muy cagados o no tienen ganas de marcarles.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (1 Nov 2022)

41 millones de euros cobra Simeone. En el Madrid, nadie está por encima del club.

Eso le pasa al Atleti. Ese sueldo es reconocer que temes descender y estar arrastrándote otra vez.


----------



## feps (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## El chepa (1 Nov 2022)

Gol de Pablo Torre... Al Mundial!


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (1 Nov 2022)

Conté le está echando huevos, a lo mejor pasa a octavos y todo.


----------



## tHE dOG (1 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Pero como pierde usted el tiempo citando a ese gilipollas y contestándole, hombre?



Lo mismo que haces tu cada vez que te meto hostias en tu boca de cerdo nazi pederasta hijo de la gran puta guarro inmundo


----------



## tHE dOG (1 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Pero como pierde usted el tiempo citando a ese gilipollas y contestándole, hombre?



Pongo una foto tuya nazi nauseabundo hijo de puta canoso cincuentón persiguiendo chicas de 18 años TARADO puto CERDO nazi propagandista de mierda te voy a ahorcar con tus putas tripas de cerdo catalán sicópata


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (1 Nov 2022)

Me pido al Milan.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (1 Nov 2022)

Jajajajajaja Lleva el barsa encerrado en su area
20 minutos por lo menos.
Contra el victoria pilsen tío.
Le ha podido meter 5 o 6. 
El pilsen ha tirado 22 veces. El doble que el barsa.
A Bellerin y a pique les han bailado un equipo que estaría en segunda b.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Pero como pierde usted el tiempo citando a ese gilipollas y contestándole, hombre?



Si a mí me parece fenomenal que crea que yo soy un subnormal y un pipero por opinar de Ancelotti esto o lo otro...pero que se lo guarde para sus adentros a poder ser.

Se que el ignore está para estos casos pero soy un sentimental,creo en la reinserción


----------



## fred (1 Nov 2022)

Si somos primeros,altas posibilidades de Liverpool o Tottenham por la tontería de los condicionantes,vaya pereza de ingleses.
Edit.pues gol del Tottenham,así que al Liverpool casi seguro le toca un gordo.


----------



## El chepa (1 Nov 2022)

fred dijo:


> Si somos primeros,altas posibilidades de Liverpool o Tottenham por la tontería de los condicionantes,vaya pereza de ingleses.



El Tottenham al final es primero


----------



## fred (1 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> El Tottenham al final es primero



Joer en el ultimo minuto,al Liverpool le va a tocar uno gordo.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (1 Nov 2022)

Hay un 25% de posibilidades de que al Madrid le toque el Liverpool.

Los ingleses han condenado al Liverpool a jugar vs Porto, Madrid, Bayern o PSG.


----------



## Otrasvidas (1 Nov 2022)

Qué raro que el Farsa haya sido una máquina de encajar goles en Champions y en Liga sólo le hayamos metido nosotros y la Real Suciedad


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Nov 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Qué raro que el Farsa haya sido una máquina de encajar goles en Champions y en Liga sólo le hayamos metido nosotros y la Real Suciedad



Explicación:

Jugar contra filiales 
+
Mafia arbitral del VARsa 


Que es justo lo que en champions no tienen


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Nov 2022)

y hay remotamente alguna posibilidad matematica de que el city quede segundo de grupo?


----------



## Edu.R (1 Nov 2022)

Pues quitando el Brujas, ningún cruce es "fácil". Cosas como el Eintracht, el Milan o el Dortmund estarían ok, pero luego hay peligros como el Liverpool o incluso el PSG que tiene que ganar en Turin para ser Primero.

Dando por hecho que ganamos al Celtic.


----------



## fred (1 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y hay remotamente alguna posibilidad matematica de que el city quede segundo de grupo?



No,el que puede ser segundo es el PSG y se podría liar un buen pifostio.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y hay remotamente alguna posibilidad matematica de que el city quede segundo de grupo?



No.


----------



## vurvujo (1 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y hay remotamente alguna posibilidad matematica de que el city quede segundo de grupo?



No. En el "mejor" de los casos el Dortmund empataría en puntos al Shitty y el primer criterio de desempate es el duelo particular, que ganó el Shitty (2-1 en Manchester y 0-0 en Dortmund). El Shitty es ya primero de grupo.


----------



## qbit (1 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Explicación:
> 
> Jugar contra filiales
> +
> ...



Pero lo tuvieron una temporada.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (1 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El encaje jurídico de esa competición en el sistema legal inglés roza lo imposible, y más tras el Brexit. ¿Cómo cuentas cuántos extranjeros tienen derecho a trabajar en la liga inglesa en un club que no es inglés?



Las ligas americanas son casi todas (salvo la NFL) binacionales con Canadá. A través de una federación nacional seguramente no se pueda hacer, pero tampoco creo que sea ése el objetivo, quicir, de todas maneras nunca conseguirías que la famosa pirámide inglesa aceptara a clubes de otra federación. 

Creas una entidad de derecho privado, la sitúas en Londres, le pones las reglas que te dé la gana (acabarán siendo similares a las respectivas competiciones nacionales, tampoco puedes construir una plantilla con dos reglas totalmente distintas) y a correr.


----------



## Chichimango (1 Nov 2022)

Después de lo del año pasado, que nos toque el que nos tenga que tocar. Este equipo ha demostrado tener capacidad de sobra para pasarse por la piedra a cualquiera. Ojo, que también podemos palmar casi con cualquiera, es lo bonito de la champions. 

Yo casi que elegiría el Milán, por aquello de ventilar viejos fantasmas. Pero vamos, que si es el Liverpool, pues el Liverpool. El que sea llegará al Bernabéu con tembleque.


----------



## Suprimo (1 Nov 2022)

Excepto el Napoles y por supuesto el Bayerm, para octavos de momento va todo de pitvfa, ya vendran los tontitos con los de los sorteos favorables y tal...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (1 Nov 2022)

A mí me gustaría el Benfica en primera bola, a ver si después empiezan a equivocarse al meter las bolas y vuelven a tener que repetir el sorteo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Nov 2022)

El shitty no va a ganar la champions.
la maldición que los brujos africanos le echaron a gaydrola seguirá cumpliendose.
Halland se quedará pensando por que coño se fue al shitty , y eso le acercará más al Madrid.
Comentario a guardar y reflotar el año que viene.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pero lo tuvieron una temporada.



Filiales en champions nunca han tenido.

Mafia arbitral organizada como tienen en la liga tampoco. Lo que si consiguieron fue comprar en 2 ocasiones a 2 arbitros : obrevo y aytekin para pasar eliminatorias, pero eso fue prácticamente todo.


----------



## qbit (1 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Filiales en champions nunca han tenido.
> 
> Mafia arbitral organizada como tienen en la liga tampoco. Lo que si consiguieron fue comprar en 2 ocasiones a 2 arbitros : obrevo y aytekin para pasar eliminatorias, pero eso fue prácticamente todo.



No, tenían a un vicepresidente en la UEFA o algo así. No fue sólo comprar 2 árbitros. El mismo Platini habló de proteger a Messi, si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## qbit (1 Nov 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> A mí me gustaría el Benfica en primera bola, a ver si después empiezan a equivocarse al meter las bolas y vuelven a tener que repetir el sorteo.



La Historia nos debe el Benfica. Quizá contra el Benfica sí podamos ganar la competición esta vez.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Las ligas americanas son casi todas (salvo la NFL) binacionales con Canadá. A través de una federación nacional seguramente no se pueda hacer, pero tampoco creo que sea ése el objetivo, quicir, de todas maneras nunca conseguirías que la famosa pirámide inglesa aceptara a clubes de otra federación.
> 
> Creas una entidad de derecho privado, la sitúas en Londres, le pones las reglas que te dé la gana (acabarán siendo similares a las respectivas competiciones nacionales, tampoco puedes construir una plantilla con dos reglas totalmente distintas) y a correr.



UK no es USA, la relación de UK con la UE no es la de USA con Canadá ni la libertad de empresa de los ingleses es la libertad de empresa de los americanos. Las declaraciones de Boris Johnson en su momento contra la Superliga habrían sido algo impensable en América, y probablemente anticonstitucionales. 

En el Reino Unido la constitución es, básicamente, lo que le salga a la mayoría de la Cámara de los Comunes de los c*jones siempre que lo que se haga no afecte a la Corona y al entramado básico de reparto del poder. Tanto derechas como izquierdas estarían en contra.

Y si es cansino que la prensa española, los equipos españoles y los estamentos deportivos españoles consideren al Madrid el enemigo al que acosar espérate a que el Madrid participe en una liga con sede social en Inglaterra, cuya mayoría de patrocinadores tienen especiales vínculos con Gran Bretaña, arbitrada por árbitros ingleses, comentada por medios ingleses y con un 80% de salidas a campo contrario a estadios llenos de ingleses.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Nov 2022)

Ovrebo y Aytekin, solo...Kuipers y sus 2 penalties contra el Milan y 2 rojas contra el Oprto, Bussacca y su roja y penalty contra el Arsenal, Stark y la roja a Pepe , el tio de la vuelta que no recuerdo el nombre, De Bleekere o algo así...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> La Historia nos debe el Benfica. Quizá contra el Benfica sí podamos ganar la competición esta vez.



Yo personalmente la idea de que la Historia le debe al Madrid algo que no le haya dado ya la considero antimadridista. Podría tener un pase en 1998 con 30 años alejados de la Copa de Europa, pero no ahora. El Madrid gana cuando gana y cuando pierde, pierde y a intentar ganar el año que viene. Nunca cejar y nunca esperar que le caiga algo por derecho natural. Ganarlo. Punto.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Nov 2022)

Un Roma - Barcelona en la EL sería morbazo máximo. Me pido ese cruce.


----------



## qbit (1 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo personalmente la idea de que la Historia le debe al Madrid algo que no le haya dado ya la considero antimadridista. Podría tener un pase en 1998 con 30 años alejados de la Copa de Europa, pero no ahora. El Madrid gana cuando gana y cuando pierde, pierde y a intentar ganar el año que viene. Nunca cejar y nunca esperar que le caiga algo por derecho natural. Ganarlo. Punto.



Joer, no has pillado la broma.


----------



## qbit (1 Nov 2022)

El futbolista culerdo tirado en el suelo fingiendo mucho dolor captado por las cámaras mirando entre las manos de la cara tan tranquilo. Inolvidable pillada.


----------



## qbit (2 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> El futbolista culerdo tirado en el suelo fingiendo mucho dolor captado por las cámaras mirando entre las manos de la cara tan tranquilo. Inolvidable pillada.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Joer, no has pillado la broma.



Ya, si la he pillado. En los años 60 el Benfica fue en cierto modo el verdugo del Madrid en una Copa de Europa en la que antes había sido imbatible. Y el Benfica aún no sufría una "maldición africana" como la de Guardiola. A mí también me ha gustado siempre complacerme en esa parte de la historia del club como una Edad de Oro.

Pero después de la 14 ya se puede decir que ese pasado épico es inferior al presente. Ni el 7-3 de Glasgow ni dinosaurios en vinagre. El punto álgido de la historia del club fue 2022.


----------



## qbit (2 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ya, si la he pillado. En los años 60 el Benfica fue en cierto modo el verdugo del Madrid en una Copa de Europa en la que antes había sido imbatible. A mí también me ha gustado siempre complacerme en esa parte de la historia del club como una Edad de Oro.
> 
> Pero después de la 14 ya se puede decir que ese pasado épico es inferior al presente. Ni el 7-3 de Glasgow ni dinosaurios en vinagre. El punto álgido de la historia del club fue 2022.



Lo del Benfica lo dije porque fue el Benfica el que nos tocó en el sorteo, ¿no?, y que lo anularon. No pensé en el pasado antiguo.

De todas formas, el Benfica ¿no era ese equipo que sufría una maldición de no volver a ganar la Copaeuropa?


----------



## qbit (2 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Pero después de la 14 ya se puede decir que ese pasado épico es inferior al presente. Ni el 7-3 de Glasgow ni dinosaurios en vinagre. El punto álgido de la historia del club fue 2022.



El Real Madrid ha tenido varias edades de oro y de plata. No me gusta hablar de un punto álgido.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2022)

Yo es que creo que nos va a tocar un rival dvro, y nos vamos a sentir como el alfa saciado, al que una chortina top le dice jijijiji fóllame otra vez por el culito y al final otra vez, con desgana veeeenga, a ver si se calla la gvarrilla de una santa vez...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> De todas formas, el Benfica ¿no era ese equipo que sufría una maldición de no volver a ganar la Copaeuropa?



Sí, exactamente. Una maldición transilvana de su entrenador Bela Guttmann.

Lo espantoso es que en los años 80 el Oporto fue campeón de Europa y el Benfica dos veces subcampeón mientras la Quinta del Buitre se quedaba siempre en semifinales.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo es que creo que nos va a tocar un rival dvro, y nos vamos a sentir como el alfa saciado, al que una chortina top le dice jijijiji fóllame otra vez por el culito y al final otra vez, con desgana veeeenga, a ver si se calla la gvarrilla de una santa vez...



Yo espero que sea contra el Liverpool o al menos el Inter porque me huelo que contra el Benfica o el Brujas los negros y los ancianetes van a salir pensando en otra cosa y la vamos a liar.


----------



## qbit (2 Nov 2022)

Si alguna vez jugaran la final el Benfica contra el Atleti, podría implosionar el universo. Un equipo con la maldición de no ganar contra el que no la puede ganar por ser el Pupas nivel Dios. Afortunadamente, las fuerzas que protegen el universo impiden que se pueda producir dicha final.


----------



## Roedr (2 Nov 2022)

Joder con el Atleti. Imagino que Simeone no dimite por la pasta que gana, porque es evidente que está acabadísimo y que va a hacer mucho daño a su leyenda si no se larga.


----------



## Sanctis (2 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Joder con el Atleti. Imagino que Simeone no dimite por la pasta que gana, porque es evidente que está acabadísimo y que va a hacer mucho daño a su leyenda si no se larga.



20 cobra Pep y él 50.

Es increíble.


----------



## bobochat (2 Nov 2022)

Árbitro Kruzliak 11 años internacional, partido Inter-Bayern, tiro a puerta y parada de defensor con ambas manos a la altura de la cabeza dentro del área. Según comentaristas: PENAL!. Arbitro: no penal, se
protege. 
En caso Asensio no se ha demostrado que el balón le rozara la mano y en todo caso era rebote, debajo de hombro y no iba a puerta, en cabezazo a 2 metros. Por casos como este yo sólo sigo la Premier. La Liga me la paso por el forro los cojones.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo espero que sea contra el Liverpool o al menos el Inter porque me huelo que contra el Benfica o el Brujas los negros y los ancianetes van a salir pensando en otra cosa y la vamos a liar.



Con la excepción de la edad oscura de la segunda mitad de los 2010, cuando suena la musiquita de la Champions el Madrid se pone firme. Hasta el punto que Mendy centra con rosca, Carvajal vuelve a parecer futbolista, Alaba gana balones por alto, Kroos se mueve más de un metro en múltiples direcciones, y Modric crece cinco centímetros como los hobbits en Las Dos Torres. Luego nos pueden ganar porque el rival también juega y suele ser bueno, pero no será por desidia.

En resumen, el Brujas ya, por favor, que lo del año pasado estuvo muy bien pero agotamos la potra de un lustro por lo menos.


----------



## feps (2 Nov 2022)

El Madrid depende demasiado de jugadores en el final de sus carreras que, para colmo, van a disputar un Mundial en breve. Esta temporada lo normal es no ganar ningún título grande. De la Liga desde luego os podéis olvidar, porque habría que batir el récord de Mourinho y Roures está desatado.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid depende demasiado de jugadores en el final de sus carreras que, para colmo, van a disputar un Mundial en breve. Esta temporada lo normal es no ganar ningún título grande. De la Liga desde luego os podéis olvidar, porque habría que batir el récord de Mourinho y Roures está desatado.



que yo sepa jugar un puto mundial va a traer una segunda vuelta llena de gente agotada...


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (2 Nov 2022)

Por fin le han sacado tarjeta amarilla al enano-canijo de Gavi. Claro, esto es europa


----------



## feps (2 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> que yo sepa jugar un puto mundial va a traer una segunda vuelta llena de gente agotada...



Pero no es lo mismo estar agotado con 24 años que con 35. Y ante la duda, ya está la realización de Mediapro.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


>




jajajaja hombreee.....el carnicero busquets!!!! 

es mas falso!!!! que judas!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Nov 2022)

La perla mozanbiqueña enkel bengassi gana enteros en la planta noble de los blancos para reforzar el equipo en enero.
De esta manera oñeku finalmente no recalaria en la casa blanca.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> De todas formas, el Benfica ¿no era ese equipo que sufría una maldición de no volver a ganar la Copaeuropa?



La maldición de Béla Guttmann:  “Sin mí, el Benfica tardará cien años en volver a ser campeón de Europa”


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La perla mozanbiqueña enkel bengassi gana enteros en la planta noble de los blancos para reforzar el equipo en enero.
> De esta manera oñeku finalmente no recalaria en la casa blanca.



pinta a error histórico al nivel del cambio Beckham-Ronalpiños


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pero no es lo mismo estar agotado con 24 años que con 35. Y ante la duda, ya está la realización de Mediapro.



Véase la final de las olimpiadas de Tokyo donde España sub 21 no podía con las botas de tanta tralla y los brazucas iban frescos cual lechugas..


----------



## feps (2 Nov 2022)

Magistral. Esto es lo que hizo Ancelotti ante rivales superiores al Madrid. Lección de vida.


----------



## Roedr (2 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Magistral. Esto es lo que hizo Ancelotti ante rivales superiores al Madrid. Lección de vida.



Muy bueno.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Magistral. Esto es lo que hizo Ancelotti ante rivales superiores al Madrid. Lección de vida.



Si este año para mi es futbilísticamente la hostia, ver al Burgos (Mi 2° equipo) LIDER en 2° es ya de matricula de honor. Son un puto muro, y en ataque sota, caballo y rey. Pero van primeros. No creo que asciendan directos, pero oye, un top-6... 

Este Julián Calero va a llegar bastante lejos.

Y es algo que hemos comentado por aquí. Para mi el Atleti del Cholo en sus años mozos jugaba MUY bien, otra cosa es que no fuese bonito. Lo que pasa que nos han vendido que solo hay un tipo de belleza... el Real Madrid de Mou tiraba unas contras bellísimas, y muchos le despreciaban.

En fin, el relato. El año que viene quiero el muro burgalés en el Camp Nou. Me voy a Barcelona a verlo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> pinta a error histórico al nivel del cambio Beckham-Ronalpiños



Bengassi atraería mucho patrocinios nuevos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Nov 2022)

creo que poca gente dice que jugar bien sea "tirar unos caños" o tocar mucho la pelota,eso es un reduccionismo absurdo,jugar bien es sencillamente tener facilidad para generar goles y ocasiones,tocando mucho o como sea.

y luego esta el defender bien,o presionar con orden,pero esos ya son otros conceptos diferentes,no es lo mismo que jugar bien (para mi) pero es una debate irrelevante,es solo una cuestion de lenguaje,lo que ocurre es que "jugar bien" suena como algo positivo,y nadie acepta no hacerlo,como ese del Burgos que va de profe.

Nadie dice orgulloso "no jugamos bien pero defendemos de puta madre" es como en politica,nadie quiere los terminos que suenan mal...


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bengassi atraería mucho patrocinios nuevos.



pero este jugador ya si es inventado,no existe verdad? es que ya me pierdo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> pero este jugador ya si es inventado,no existe verdad? es que ya me pierdo



Bueno, Bengassi no es un nombre tan raro. Me suena que por ahí había uno llamado Benzema.


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> creo que poca gente dice que jugar bien sea "tirar unos caños" o tocar mucho la pelota,eso es un reduccionismo absurdo,jugar bien es sencillamente tener facilidad para generar goles y ocasiones,tocando mucho o como sea.
> 
> y luego esta el defender bien,o presionar con orden,pero esos ya son otros conceptos diferentes,no es lo mismo que jugar bien (para mi) pero es una debate irrelevante,es solo una cuestion de lenguaje,lo que ocurre es que "jugar bien" suena como algo positivo,y nadie acepta no hacerlo,como ese del Burgos que va de profe.
> 
> Nadie dice orgulloso "no jugamos bien pero defendemos de puta madre" es como en politica,nadie quiere los terminos que suenan mal...



El fútbol a 2 toques a mucha velocidad es el más bello sin duda.
el fútbol tocando en horizontal aburre a la gente y ahoga el espectáculo.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> El fútbol a 2 toques a mucha velocidad es el más bello sin duda.
> el fútbol tocando en horizontal aburre a la gente y ahoga el espectáculo.



La belleza es subjetiva: a mi muro + contraataque feroz me parece muy bonito de ver y de hacer.

En general creo que el problema fue que dos equipos de nivel medio-alto (Barcelona y España) tocaron la cima del éxito haciendo las cosas de una manera, y esa manera hubo que "venderla" para quitarse toda esa historia de ser unos mediocres y hacerle ver al mundo lo buenos que eran.

Pero honestamente, el estar con la posesión no es mejor/peor + fácil/difícil que bordar otra forma de jugar. Y aquí se trata de meterla en la porteria.

El Barcelona es preso de su pasado, cuanto más tarden en darse cuenta mejor para nosotros. Mira los italianos, lo del Catenaccio ya NO existe, eso funcionó, pero ya no, y no lo hacen. Poco a poco sus clubes volverán a ser competitivos.


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La belleza es subjetiva: a mi muro + contraataque feroz me parece muy bonito de ver y de hacer.
> 
> En general creo que el problema fue que dos equipos de nivel medio-alto (Barcelona y España) tocaron la cima del éxito haciendo las cosas de una manera, y esa manera hubo que "venderla" para quitarse toda esa historia de ser unos mediocres y hacerle ver al mundo lo buenos que eran.
> 
> ...



Más de uno de los goles más bellos que se han visto han sido a la contra.
hasta los manuales de ajedrez lo contemplan claro que si


----------



## feps (2 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Más de uno de los goles más bellos que se han visto han sido a la contra.
> hasta los manuales de ajedrez lo contemplan claro que si



Las contras con Mourinho eran pura delicatessen. Pero claro, Di María, Cristiano y Benzema eran unos púberes. La Liga de los records fue espectacular.


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Más de uno de los goles más bellos que se han visto han sido a la contra.
> hasta los manuales de ajedrez lo contemplan claro que si


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Las contras con Mourinho eran pura delicatessen. Pero claro, Di María, Cristiano y Benzema eran unos púberes. La Liga de los records fue espectacular.



Y Ozil, no te lo olvides.


----------



## Chichimango (2 Nov 2022)

Jugar bien es adaptarse a las circunstancias del partido y del rival, y eso en los últimos diez años nadie lo ha hecho tan bien como el Madrid.

Todos recordamos goles de treinta toques (alguno reciente) y goles de dos toques (esos pases de cuarenta metros al pie de Xabi Alonso...).

Es lo de siempre: todos quieren ganar, pero solo puede ganar uno. ¿Y qué hacen los demás? Poner excusas: mi equipo juega bonito, somos el equipo del pueblo, jugamos con once aldeanos, mi himno es el más chulo, Mestalla nunca falla etc.


----------



## feps (2 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Y Ozil, no te lo olvides.



Qué pena de jugador, tan vago él.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Y Ozil, no te lo olvides.



y Wesley Sneijder,aunque este fue antes


----------



## Dr.Muller (2 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Joder que catálogo


----------



## Yo 3 (2 Nov 2022)

La 


feps dijo:


> Las contras con Mourinho eran pura delicatessen. Pero claro, Di María, Cristiano y Benzema eran unos púberes. La Liga de los records fue espectacular.



El mejor Madrid para mí.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Qué pena de jugador, tan vago él.



Özil jugó muy pero que muy bien en el Madrid, pero el problema es que tenía muy poco gol para el puesto en el que jugaba. Cuando llegó la oportunidad de cambiarlo por Bale, no hubo color, medio entiendo que se dijera a sí mismo que si darlo todo no servía para nada pues que corriese su padre. Ya en el Arsenal hizo un Mundial espectacular, por cierto. También le perjudicó mucho que el fútbol derivó hacia tácticas con extremos pero sin media punta, le pasó un poco como a Isco.

Sneijder es otro tema, un borracho reconocido. Tenía unas condiciones espectaculares, así que pena cero.


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2022)

*Misterio Benzema*

El delantero francés se ha perdido siete partidos esta temporada, los tres últimos por una “fatiga muscular” que le hace llegar justo al Celtic. La pasada temporada estuvo 10 encuentros de 56 alejado de los terrenos de juego.


----------



## barullo (2 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Misterio Benzema*
> 
> El delantero francés se ha perdido siete partidos esta temporada, los tres últimos por una “fatiga muscular” que le hace llegar justo al Celtic. La pasada temporada estuvo 10 encuentros de 56 alejado de los terrenos de juego.



Fatiga de mundial se llama esa dolencia...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## ccc (2 Nov 2022)

Ya tenemos once y que quereis que os diga:

*Courtois; Mendy, Alaba, Militao, Carvajal; Kroos, Modric Valverde; Asensio, Vinicius y Rodrygo.* 

Me falta Camavinga y me sobra Modric, pero bueno veamos que toca hoy.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Misterio Benzema*
> 
> El delantero francés se ha perdido siete partidos esta temporada, los tres últimos por una “fatiga muscular” que le hace llegar justo al Celtic. La pasada temporada estuvo 10 encuentros de 56 alejado de los terrenos de juego.



FloPer es un cáncer y un administrador desleal.

Hay que ser muy sinvergüenza para tener de único delantero a un tío de 35 años que juega el último mundial de su vida.

Ídem con respecto a Modric.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Nov 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Ya tenemos once y que quereis que os diga:
> *Courtois; Mendy, Alaba, Militao, Carvajal; Kroos, Modric Valverde; Asensio, Vinicius y Rodrygo.*
> Me falta Camavinga y me sobra Modric, pero bueno veamos que toca hoy.



Ya pero Carletto sabe que:

...sin Modric no hay paraíso.
...Casemiro es insustituible.
...Camavinga es una cataña.
...Tchouameni es una puta mierda. Otro atraco de FloPer al RM.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> FloPer es un cáncer y un administrador desleal.
> 
> Hay que ser muy sinvergüenza para tener de único delantero a un tío de 35 años que juega el último mundial de su vida.
> 
> Ídem con respecto a Modric.



¿Qué delantero de nivel va a venir para ser suplente de Benzema?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Nov 2022)

Me está tocando los cojones el moro francés.

Si no hubiera mundial ya estaría jugando.


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Nov 2022)

Veamos que actitud tomarán hoy ante el Celtic pero que no vuelva a suceder la actitud tan nefasta como el día del Girona.
Ni equipo flojo ni niñitos muertos se sale a ganar y punto ya sea ante un equipo de cojos o un equipo femenino me da exactamente lo mismo ganar, ganar y ganar.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Raul83 (2 Nov 2022)

Me da que hoy no ganamos y quedamos segundos. Gracias a no fichar a Haaland o Mbappé, con el vago de Benzema vacaionando para cuidarse para el puto Mundial. Ojalá eliminen a Francia cuanto antes. Y que Polonia y España jueguen la final.


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Nov 2022)

introduciendo captchas...


----------



## fachacine (2 Nov 2022)

Coño, pita una tia...


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Me está tocando los cojones el moro francés.
> 
> Si no hubiera mundial ya estaría jugando.



Maldita sea que el mundial sea en noviembre porque este mamoneo de jugadores reservándose para dicho evento y pasando de sus equipos descaradamente me toca los cojones.
Usted juega el mundial sí pero usted también me juega la liga, la Champions, la copa y la competición donde esté el Madrid y dándolo todo.
Que tomadura de pelo es esa de pasar del equipo para reservarse para el mundial? Ya me gustaría a mí jugar todas las competiciones llevando el escudo del Madrid y con orgullo y hasta gratis.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

A ver si nos lo tomamos en serio.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Nov 2022)

Una tía de árbitro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Maldita sea que el mundial sea en noviembre porque este mamoneo de jugadores reservándose para dicho evento y pasando de sus equipos descaradamente me toca los cojones.
> Usted juega el mundial sí pero usted también me juega la liga, la Champions, la copa y la competición donde esté el Madrid y dándolo todo.
> Que tomadura de pelo es esa de pasar del equipo para reservarse para el mundial? Ya me gustaría a mí jugar todas las competiciones llevando el escudo del Madrid y con orgullo y hasta gratis.
> Pozdrawiam.



Harían lo mismo si fuera en Junio


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Una tía de árbitro



Pero poned fotos


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Nov 2022)

salida VRVTAL del Madric. El que más ha tocao el balón está siendo curtuá


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

vaya penalti, por dior...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Nov 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Ya tenemos once y que quereis que os diga:
> 
> *Courtois; Mendy, Alaba, Militao, Carvajal; Kroos, Modric Valverde; Asensio, Vinicius y Rodrygo.*
> 
> Me falta Camavinga y me sobra Modric, pero bueno veamos que toca hoy.



Asensio es centrocampista, pretender ponerlo a jugar de delantero es perder el tiempo. Y realmente tanto Vinicius como Rodrygo son mas extremos que otra cosa. 

Ancelotti deberia probar de vez en cuando nuevas variantes tacticas en lugar de repetirse mas que el ajo. Un 4-5-1 por poner algun ejemplo, en lugar de mas de lo mismo con el 4-3-3 y a veces el 4-4-2.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

GOL DEL MADRÍ


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pero poned fotos


----------



## fachacine (2 Nov 2022)

La tia ha pitado el penalty sin necesidad de VAR. Ole su coño.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Nov 2022)

Muguer tenía que ser


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

gol


----------



## Suprimo (2 Nov 2022)

Le dais al canal 5 que se ve bien








Regarder Real Madrid -19 Celtic -19 streaming live Real Madrid -19 vs Celtic -19 streaming direct


Suivez Real Madrid -19 Celtic -19 Streaming HD Voir Real Madrid -19 vs Celtic -19 Live direct Real Madrid -19 vs Celtic -19 liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport77.buzz


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> gol



goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Raul83 (2 Nov 2022)

1-0 bien. Menos mal que el Celtic es muy malo. Y ASCO de árbitro mujer. Plana asquerosa como las tontas que se dedican a correr.


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Le dais al canal 5 que se ve bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



San Cucufato me lo colme de bendisiones nomas


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡una mujer arbitrando un partido de hombres!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tenia que llegar...

joder!!!!!!


pero vamos a ver putos progres LGTBImierda!!!!! :

primero : un arbitro tiene que imponerse , y una mujer siempre se impone mucho menos ante hombres , que un hombre ante hombres

segundo : un arbitro tiene que aguantar el ritmo fisico , y una mujer siempre tiene menos fisico corriendo con hombres, que corriendo con mujeres

resumen:
1.
cada dia me alegro mas de los hombres disfrazados de trans que joden a las mujeres en sus deportes : que sus propias leyes les den por culo!!!
2.
os aseguro que llegará el dia , no lejano ya , donde se prohibirá jugar 11 hombres contra 11 hombres , por ser eso machista , y habrá que meter un porcentaje del equipo mujeres : por ejemplo de los 11 jugadores 5 obligatoriamente mujeres en todo equipo. ¿creeis que esto es una ida de cabeza? ya ya..... esperad


----------



## Suprimo (2 Nov 2022)

Y el Donetes va perdiendo, ahora el Madrit tiene que ganar sí o sí


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> San Cucufato me lo colme de bendisiones nomas



_“San Cucufato, San Cucufato, con este pañuelo los huevos te ato y hasta que el madric juegue a algo no te los desato”._


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

joder el carvajal...


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> _“San Cucufato, San Cucufato, con este pañuelo los huevos te ato y hasta que el madric juegue a algo no te los desato”._


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Dicen en la radio que el Madrí irá a por Pedro Porro


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pero poned fotos




toma

disfruta con el lesbiano

y si no disfrutas eres un puto machista : so cabron!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Dicen en la radio que el Madrí irá a por Pedro Porro



creía que era un vacile como los del jáster, pero no, veo que existe

pero es blanco, no se hará


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

Cuantos chinos tiene el celtic?


----------



## Suprimo (2 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> toma
> 
> disfruta con el lesbiano
> 
> y si no disfrutas eres un puto machista : so cabron!!!



¿Tiene onlipagafants? Es para un trabajo del cole


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Dicen en la radio que el Madrí irá a por Pedro Porro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> creía que era un vacile como los del jáster, pero no, veo que existe
> 
> pero es blanco, no se hará



Está en la prelista de LE. Jugó en el Girona antes de bajar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Hijodeputa Ausencio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

BAR....


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

Tengo yo mas tetas que la arbitra...


----------



## Suprimo (2 Nov 2022)

Vinisivs está para que le den una bvena hostia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Penalti.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tengo yo mas tetas que la arbitra...



Foto o reporte, ya sabes.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Nov 2022)

Penalti claro.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (2 Nov 2022)

2º penaltito


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

gol


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

ggggggooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> 2º penaltito



Sip, pero si nos los pitan en contra pues a joderse todo el mundo, ¿no?


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

Joder vinicius, que malo es...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Nov 2022)

Bien Rodrygo, siempre cumple.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

Es muy malo...


----------



## Suprimo (2 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Vinisivs está para que le den una bvena hostia



Que sean 2


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Nov 2022)

Lo que Tebas te quita, Ceferin te lo da


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joder vinicius, que malo es...



Os lo cambiamos por el minino.














Y una mierda. Es broma


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sip, pero si nos los pitan en contra pues a joderse todo el mundo, ¿no?



El 1° es clamoroso. El 2° se puede mirar a ver, pero mano despegada del cuerpo que encima corta un tiro a puerta. Es un poco a bocajarro, pero eso se suele pitar.

Y Vinicius fallando un gol clarísimo.


----------



## ccc (2 Nov 2022)

A ver, en la liga iriamos 0-0: Todo ok, jose luis, todo ok.

El segundo penalty es claro, es mas hubiera sido gol; el primero tb es penalty, aunque se lo puede ahorrar.

El otro dia fue un robo: Me saco un penalty donde no lo hay y anulo un gol y no le doy al arbitro los frames adecuados.

Lo de la liga es patetico, da mucho asco.


----------



## fachacine (2 Nov 2022)

Alvaro Benito en Movistar diciendo que este tipo de penalties no los pitaría, cuando son 2 intercepciones de balones que van a portería. Joder macho, y este se supone que es de los nuestros, qué puto asco.

@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

cuidado con los chinitos que os la lian...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Nov 2022)

viniciuous está involucionando a ogro de las americas


----------



## cebollo (2 Nov 2022)

Lo de ayudar al débil y equilibrar los partidos son tonterías masculinas. Con arbitras un equipo Alfa como el Madri tiene 2 penaltys en media hora.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El 1° es clamoroso. El 2° se puede mirar a ver, pero mano despegada del cuerpo que encima corta un tiro a puerta. Es un poco a bocajarro, pero eso se suele pitar.
> 
> Y Vinicius fallando un gol clarísimo.



El segundo es un penalti de libro, da en el brazo separado del cuerpo desviando un balon que iba a puerta.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Alvaro Benito en Movistar diciendo que este tipo de penalties no los pitaría, cuando son 2 intercepciones de balones que van a portería. Joder macho, y este se supone que es de los nuestros, qué puto asco.
> 
> @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos




si
lo acabo de escuchar y he quitado directamente el sonido
no me gustan los babosos , y encima cuando son Madridistas pero van contra el Madrid para quedar bien : menos

voy a buscar alguna radio
la putada es que siempre van desincronizadas con la emision pirata


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

¿Qué hace Ause?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Cholo no te vayas, cholo quédate...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Lo de ayudar al débil y equilibrar los partidos son tonterías masculinas. Con arbitras un equipo Alfa como el Madri tiene 2 penaltys en media hora.



hombre no va a comparar usted unos chinos con minipilila con el equipo blanco que la mitad de los jugadores van arando el canpo con la tercera pierna. Qué está mal el sesped del berabeu... como no lo va a estar si cada vez que juegan parece que ha pasado el jonh deere con la subsoladora.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Nov 2022)

Como se nota que las tias mojan bragas con los alfas.

Ve el Madrid y nos caen los penalties a favor.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

_Cholo no te vayas Cholo quedate..._


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Lo de ayudar al débil y equilibrar los partidos son tonterías masculinas. Con arbitras un equipo Alfa como el Madri tiene 2 penaltys en media hora.



No habia visto el comentario cuando he escrito eso. De veras


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Como se nota que las tias mojan bragas con los alfas.
> 
> Ve el Madrid y nos caen los penalties a favor.



No tiene pinta que le guste la carne...


----------



## Th89 (2 Nov 2022)

Esta mierda de horarios me tiene hasta los huevos.

A punto de ponerme a las 21 y quedarme con cara de gilipollas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No tiene pinta que le guste la carne...



Pero igual ella es la pasiva.

Penalti


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Como se nota que las tias mojan bragas con los alfas.
> 
> Ve el Madrid y nos caen los penalties a favor.




te informo que esta tia moja bragas con otras tias

un saludo , corto y cambio.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

PENALTY..........


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Esta mierda de horarios me tiene hasta los huevos.
> 
> A punto de ponerme a las 21 y quedarme con cara de gilipollas.



Todos los equipos juegan un partido a las 7


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

Se trasga la magedia...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> PENALTY..........



Y una mierda


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Nov 2022)

pero cuantos penales va a pitar esta muger????????que alguien la quite el pito, está fuera de control


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

TOMA PARADÓN


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Nov 2022)

PARADOOOOOOONNNNN.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Nov 2022)

Paradón del no balón de oro


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Nov 2022)

Paradon


----------



## petro6 (2 Nov 2022)

Nos pitan penaltys injustos hasta las putas charos de mierda.


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> pero cuantos penales va a pitar esta muger????????que alguien la quite el pito, está fuera de control



Pues lleva ya 3, solo sabe pitar penaltys


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

¿que tal la lesbiano arbitra?

inventandose un penalti para compensar

a ver señora : que mendy TOCA PRIMERO EL BALON!!!!

menos mal que courtois empieza a estar en forma y ha hecho justicia


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Nov 2022)

Asensio mas perdido que un socorrista en el desierto.


----------



## petro6 (2 Nov 2022)

Creo que es el primer partido en el que arbitra en Champions una charo, y nos tenía que tocar a nosotros. Puta plaga bíblica.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Nov 2022)

Ese Valverde, coño, el unico que sabe presionar de verdad.


----------



## Th89 (2 Nov 2022)

Y me encuentro una mujera arbitrando.

Este mundo definitivamente se ha ido a la mierda.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Nov 2022)

Falta inexistente a Kroos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Y me encuentro una mujera arbitrando.
> 
> Este mundo definitivamente se ha ido a la mierda.




pero eso si : lo que no verás son hombres arbitrando a mujeres (a lesbianos)

eso es discriminacion machirulo opresor


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

Sin los penaltis 0-0


----------



## fachacine (2 Nov 2022)

La chica árbitro lo hace bien, no quiere ser protagonista, los 3 penaltys son de libro, Mendy es subnormal. Y por cierto cómo se nota la cercanía del Mundial, llevamos varios partidos que no salimos en quinta marcha, salimos como mucho en tercera


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Nov 2022)

Una tia pito la supercopa de europa y tambien me suena que hubo festival de penalties o rojas


----------



## Th89 (2 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> pero eso si : lo que no verás son hombres arbitrando a mujeres (a lesbianos)
> 
> eso es discriminacion machirulo opresor



Es que estoy hasta las pelotas. Pasa en todo ya, te dejas los huevos para progresar y entre medias ves como a estas solo por tener coño les dan lo que haga falta por cuota.

No nos van a dejar ni el deporte libre de su puta ideología, progres de mierda.


----------



## cebollo (2 Nov 2022)

A una tía le das un pito y sopla, parecéis nuevos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> La chica árbitro lo hace bien, no quiere ser protagonista, los 3 penaltys son de libro, Mendy es subnormal. Y por cierto cómo se nota la cercanía del Mundial, llevamos varios partidos que no salimos en quinta marcha, salimos como mucho en tercera



mendy toca el balon primero

eso por tanto no es penalty


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Sin los penaltis 0-0



Tmb hay q meterlos, mira el del celtic lo fallo


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

Joder el santillana...


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Creo que es el primer partido en el que arbitra en Champions una charo, y nos tenía que tocar a nosotros. Puta plaga bíblica.



Creo que el año pasado si mal no recuerdo una tía pitó un partido de Champions en el que jugó la Juve.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Es que estoy hasta las pelotas. Pasa en todo ya, te dejas los huevos para progresar y entre medias ves como a estas solo por tener coño les dan lo que haga falta por cuota.
> 
> No nos van a dejar ni el deporte libre de su puta ideología, progres de mierda.



nunca las verás empoderándose asfaltando una carretera


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, o soy yo o creo que en esta primera parte hubo solo 2 faltas? Y casi al terminar la primera parte.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> mendy toca el balon primero
> 
> eso por tanto no es penalty



Yo creo que éste en concreto no es penalti, pero vamos, que si para tocar balón tienes que pasar a través al rival sí se puede pitar falta por mucho que toques balón primero, ocurre bastante.


----------



## cebollo (2 Nov 2022)

Una arbitra destroza al Farsa y los muy castrados culparian al césped.


----------



## fachacine (2 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joder el santillana...



Bastante derroido pero cómo saltaba el hijoputa


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Una arbitra destroza al Farsa y los muy castrados culparian al césped.



Se dice Sespet.


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Nov 2022)

Y si os fijáis porque hay que fijarse y es que en las competencias femeninas ya no arbitran o apenas ya lo hacen árbitros masculinos yo ya no los veo son 100% mujeres y en las competiciones masculinas pues cada vez serán más mujeres y llegarán a equilibrarse por eso de las cuotas y si no al tiempo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

Militao is down...


----------



## cebollo (2 Nov 2022)

Con arbitras Beckham podría haber metido 73 goles con la mano y los hubieran dado válidos todos.


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Nov 2022)

Bueno, almeno no han salido como el día del Girona y se va ganando aunque a decir verdad el Celtic tampoco es gran cosa.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

gol


----------



## ccc (2 Nov 2022)

gol de ausencio


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Nov 2022)

Su puta madre qué zurda tiene.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2022)

Asensio siempre en mi equipo.


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Nov 2022)

hoy toca cuartete de ausencio


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Nov 2022)

Pues primeros de grupo y 3 milloncejos al saco.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Nov 2022)

ccc dijo:


> gol de ausencio



Es que solo te enteras de que juega cuando marca algun gol.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Asensio siempre en mi equipo.



Pero saliendo desde el banquillo.


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Nov 2022)

Y acuérdense que no en mucho tiempo pondrán en la primera división masculina algún equipo femenino como invitadas a jugar la liga sin necesidad de bajar de categoría y como prueba para ir adaptando la liga a una liga mixta de equipos y luego a equipos en los que hayan jugadores y jugadoras.
Algunos no lo creen pero eso llegará.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## cebollo (2 Nov 2022)

Árbitro mujer, gol de Ausencio... ¿Qué mariconada es ésta?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Es que solo te enteras de que juega cuando marca algun gol.



Antes le ha puesto un pase interior a Valverde mirando al tendido que lo hubiese firmado Guti con la sangre de su primogénito.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (2 Nov 2022)

Qué no digan que lo tuvieron fácil !! 

La capacidad de decisión de la directiva colchonera es nula, no quieren ver más allá del cholismo. Tendrán la camiseta enmarcada del último ascenso a Primera en el despacho.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Antes le ha puesto un pase interior a Valverde mirando al tendido que lo hubiese firmado Guti con la sangre de su primogénito.



Otro que jugaba solo a ratos.


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y acuérdense que no en mucho tiempo pondrán en la primera división masculina algún equipo femenino como invitadas a jugar la liga sin necesidad de bajar de categoría y como prueba para ir adaptando la liga a una liga mixta de equipos y luego a equipos en los que hayan jugadores y jugadoras.
> Algunos no lo creen pero eso llegará.
> Pozdrawiam.



y con mínimo dos trans por equipo


----------



## Chichimango (2 Nov 2022)

Pues el Madrid sacando la cara por el fútbol español, una vez más. No se lo merecen, pero bueno...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

Si os fijais la arbitro a ratos está arbitrando a cierta distancia de la jugada , sobre todo cuando hay carreras y ritmo de juego ,, cuando tendría que estar más cerca siguiendo la jugada.

Es evidente que una mujer no puede correr al mismo ritmo que hombres y durante hora y media


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Otro que jugaba solo a ratos.



El eterno debate entre ética y estética. Será un vago de mierda, pero vaya pase zuprimo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y acuérdense que no en mucho tiempo pondrán en la primera división masculina algún equipo femenino como invitadas a jugar la liga sin necesidad de bajar de categoría y como prueba para ir adaptando la liga a una liga mixta de equipos y luego a equipos en los que hayan jugadores y jugadoras.
> Algunos no lo creen pero eso llegará.
> Pozdrawiam.



Ni de coña. Sería demasiado evidente la diferencia.

GOL DE VINI


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

gol


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> Qué no digan que lo tuvieron fácil !!
> 
> La capacidad de decisión de la directiva colchonera es nula, no quieren ver más allá del cholismo. Tendrán la camiseta enmarcada del último ascenso a Primera en el despacho.



Los mismos que el año pasado se frotaban las manos con nuestros rivales en los cruces. Los partidos se ganan en el campo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> gol



4-0


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Si os fijais la arbitro a ratos está arbitrando a cierta distancia de la jugada , sobre todo cuando hay carreras y ritmo de juego ,, cuando tendría que estar más cerca siguiendo la jugada.
> 
> Es evidente que una mujer no puede correr al mismo ritmo que hombres y durante hora y media



En el descanso han puesto la imagen del penalti por mano y la tía estaba perfectamente colocada. Pero perfectamente, literalmente no podría haberlo hecho mejor.

Otra cosa es que esté cometiendo errores de juicio por no estar acostumbrada a este nivel de juego, que a lo mejor sí es cierto. Pero coño, que para ser árbitro no hay que ser Usaín Bolt y una hora y media al trote mayormente cochinero con mil pausas lo aguanta cualquiera, créeme.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Entra morito bueno.


----------



## fachacine (2 Nov 2022)

Qué necesidad hay con 4-0 de sacar a Benzema para que se lesiona, joder saca a Mariano, chicletto cabrón, y quita a Modric y pon a Cebalos, joder


----------



## el ruinas II (2 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 4-0



jajajaaaa


----------



## ccc (2 Nov 2022)

Mientras tanto en BCN ya dicen que la europa ligui tiene la copa mas bonita y los pateticos dicen que el objetivo es sufrir.

Que asco da la liga; este es el tipico partido que va 4-0 y en la liga estariamos 0-0 o 1-0.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Ause con equipitos como este quiero engordar estadísticas


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> Qué no digan que lo tuvieron fácil !!
> 
> La capacidad de decisión de la directiva colchonera es nula, no quieren ver más allá del cholismo. Tendrán la camiseta enmarcada del último ascenso a Primera en el despacho.



El peton ese es un pedante además de cínico 

todo un patetico


----------



## pepetemete (2 Nov 2022)

Seguimos sin tener noticias de Panzard?


----------



## ccc (2 Nov 2022)

Y tanto que os quejais de la tia, porque no la comparamos con arbitros de la liga?

Esta tia siempre en mi liga.


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Qué necesidad hay con 4-0 de sacar a Benzema para que se lesiona, joder saca a Mariano, chicletto cabrón, y quita a Modric y pon a Cebalos, joder



se lesiona hoy, se pierde el mundial y le tenemos fresco para el fin de temporada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Y el Donetes cayendo 0-4


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> se lesiona hoy, se pierde el mundial y le tenemos fresco para el fin de temporada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Me pido el Brujas o el Artiach


----------



## loquehayqueoir (2 Nov 2022)

Lo de Kroos de pivote es como cuando intentó jugar con Alonso y James de mediocentros y cuando vinieron chungas el equipo se hundió. No aprende el abuelo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> se lesiona hoy, se pierde el mundial y le tenemos fresco para el fin de temporada



Pues sí. Tiene dos meses para ponerse bien y llega perfecto. Y les jodemos a África del norte


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni de coña. Sería demasiado evidente la diferencia.
> 
> GOL DE VINI



Por eso dije lo de equipo femenino INVITADO a la liga masculina en un principio podría ser el mejor equipo femenino de la liga y jugaría simplemente para ir adaptando la liga masculina a una liga mixta en todos los sentidos ni masculina ni femenina.
Serían como ahora 20 equipos y 1 femenino como invitado y ese equipo femenino jugaría contra todos los demás sin importar los resultados pero se haría con la finalidad como dije antes y es la de adaptar la liga a una liga mixta.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me pido el Brujas o el Artiach



Espera primero a que el Peseyé gane el grvpo...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Seguimos sin tener noticias de Panzard?



Ya es mala suerte : se lesionó en el último mordisco a la hamburguesa el otro día en la ciudad deportiva


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo de Kroos de pivote es como cuando intentó jugar con Alonso y James de mediocentros y cuando vinieron chungas el equipo se hundió. No aprende el abuelo.



Sin Tochuameni, hay que jugar con cuatro en el medio como minimo. Porque yo de hecho creo que incluso jugaria hasta con cinco y dejaria solo a Benzema en punta.


----------



## fachacine (2 Nov 2022)

Joder pero ¿cómo dejan recibir en la frontal a Valverde?¿No lo conocen?


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2022)

Golazooo de valverde, 8 goles esta temporada ya


----------



## Suprimo (2 Nov 2022)

Y otro petardazo de Valverde


----------



## cebollo (2 Nov 2022)

El año pasado eliminamos a dos ex-equipos de Ancelotti, PSG y Chelsea. Este año tocan Milán, Napoles o Bayern.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Nov 2022)

Da gusto no jugar contra filiales petaos de cerdos


----------



## Th89 (2 Nov 2022)

Típico partido que con Cr7 acabamos 6-7 a 0.

Echo de menos el ansia de ese tío.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Por eso dije lo de equipo femenino INVITADO a la liga masculina en un principio podría ser el mejor equipo femenino de la liga y jugaría simplemente para ir adaptando la liga masculina a una liga mixta en todos los sentidos ni masculina ni femenina.
> Serían como ahora 20 equipos y 1 femenino como invitado y ese equipo femenino jugaría contra todos los demás sin importar los resultados pero se haría con la finalidad como dije antes y es la de adaptar la liga a una liga mixta.
> Pozdrawiam.



No podrían soportar 20-0 en todos los partidos.


----------



## ccc (2 Nov 2022)

Si al final le va a salir la jugada a Ausencio: Yo hasta veo a un equipo ingles pagandole algo de pasta.

No se, si el cabron renueva a la baja y se conforma como jugador numero 12, si que lo renovaria, en otro caso puerta y ademas saliendo por detras, porque ha hecho lo que le ha dado la gana.


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Típico partido que con Cr7 acabamos 6-7 a 0.
> 
> Echo de menos el ansia de ese tío.



en mi estrimin van ya 5...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Espera primero a que el Peseyé gane el grvpo...



Pues está difícil. Estoy seguro que son segundos y que la UEFA nos los vuelve a colocar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Si al final le va a salir la jugada a Ausencio: Yo hasta veo a un equipo ingles pagandole algo de pasta.
> 
> No se, si el cabron renueva a la baja y se conforma como jugador numero 12, si que lo renovaria, en otro caso puerta y ademas saliendo por detras, porque ha hecho lo que le ha dado la gana.



Y si va al Mundial se va a vender todo lo que pueda.


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Nov 2022)

bien por la árbitro. Se podría decir que es unO más


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Nov 2022)

Esa mujer en los contraataques del Madrid se queda atrás del todo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

El golito que nos meten siempre


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El golito que nos meten siempre



Se llama el del honor


----------



## Suprimo (2 Nov 2022)

El del honor y muy bveno


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Nov 2022)

golaso


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Nov 2022)

El Nacho salta para abajo. Cagüenduputamadre


----------



## ccc (2 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me pido el Brujas o el Artiach



El brujas y ya estan hablando los de BCN de bolas calientes, a pesar de la que nos cayo el anyo pasado


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Nov 2022)

Benzema de mi vida!!! El azulejo!!!


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2022)

Hoy no hay descuento


----------



## petro6 (2 Nov 2022)

Veréis cómo el próximo año el Monchi ficha al peluca que nos ha metido el gol.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Veréis cómo el próximo año el Monchi ficha al peluca que nos ha metido el gol.



Estuvo en el valladoliz


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2022)

ccc dijo:


> El brujas y ya estan hablando los de BCN de bolas calientes, a pesar de la que nos cayo el anyo pasado



El Liverpool tenemos un 25% de que nos toque.

A ver si no la caga el PSG.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Liverpool tenemos un 25% de que nos toque.
> 
> A ver si no la caga el PSG.



Se come el madrid al pool

lo que sí que he visto al equipo como físicamente reventao
Y bueno, el estado del césped…. Vergonzoso. Una vergüenza que el Bernabéu tenga ese césped


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2022)

Posibles rivales del madrid: liverpool, brujas, inter de milan, framkfurt, milan, dormutd, benfica o PSG, casi na


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Chupao


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Posibles rivales del madrid: liverpool, brujas, inter de milan, framkfurt, milan, dormutd, benfica o PSG, casi na



Bueno, Milan, Brujas, Artiach o Benfica son asequibles. ¿A quien ha ganado el Brujas?


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2022)

*La otra mano de Asensio*

El Madrid golea al Celtic con un estupendo partido del balear, autor de un gol. Tres penaltis, dos de ellos transformados por Modric y Rodrygo, y otro parado por Courtois decidieron el choque. Los blancos, primeros de grupo.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (2 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Pues el Madrid sacando la cara por el fútbol español, una vez más. No se lo merecen, pero bueno...



Diste con el titular.









El Real Madrid da la cara por el fútbol español y se clasifica como primero de grupo para los octavos de Champions


Dos penaltis en la primera parte y tres tantos en la segunda dan a los de Ancelotti la primera plaza de grupo que le llevará por una zona más cómoda en su camino para la final de la Liga de Campeones




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



mecagoentusmuerto


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Esa mujer en los contraataques del Madrid se queda atrás del todo.
> Pozdrawiam.




fijaos cómo van pasito a pasito metiendo con calzador su feminazismo lgtbi mierdismo

primero empezaron con una linier mujer , asi algun partido suelto como experimento , y luego volvieron a todos los linieres hombres

ahora ya han metido una arbitro mujer justamente en un partido champions del Madrid que es posiblemente el equipo con mas seguidores y audiencia en el mundo : para que asi vaya calando en la gente el que sea normal una mujer arbitrando a hombres

vereis como no vuelve a haber mas mujeres arbitro hasta dentro de un tiempecillo , y entonces empezarán a meter de nuevo mujeres arbitros pero ya en la liga o en champions en varios partidos

etc etc.... asi pasito a pasito hasta prostituir todo el futbol y llegar un dia a los equipos mixtos porque si son solo hombres es machista


----------



## Th89 (2 Nov 2022)

Echar a la rata otra vez sería apoteósico, aunque tampoco me gusta abusar tan pronto.

A ver qué nos prepara Ceferino.


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> mecagoentusmuerto



Y era el gol del honor, si llega a ser uno importante pa el celtic


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

ccc dijo:


> El brujas y ya estan hablando los de BCN de bolas calientes, a pesar de la que nos cayo el anyo pasado



Está en su guión, punto 1: repetir muchas veces que el Madrí roba.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Posibles rivales del madrid: liverpool, brujas, inter de milan, framkfurt, milan, dormutd, benfica o PSG, casi na



Es que hoy en día hay 10-12 equipos bastante buenos. No puedes estar a base de marias. Antes había más gradiente de nivel, ahora los buenos son muy buenos y luego hay bastante salto de calidad.

Yo creo que Milan, Dortmund, Inter incluso Eintracht son buenos equipos que te pueden dar guerra, son eliminatorias 75-25. Contra un Brujas es 90-10. Y si te metes en Liverpool, PSG, seguramente están 50-50.

En fin a ver como acaba la jornada. Quedan las dudas del Milan-Salzburgo y el grupo H.


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> fijaos cómo van pasito a pasito metiendo con calzador su feminazismo lgtbi mierdismo
> 
> primero empezaron con una linier mujer , asi algun partido suelto , y lo dejaron como experimento solo algun partido , y luego volvieron a todos los linieres hombres
> 
> ...



Lo de que la liga va a ser mixta eso lo tengo más claro como que existe el día y la noche y no tardará en llegar.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hoy no hay descuento




o sea aunque sea +1 el descuento en lugar de +9 , y el partido esté decidido :

si ya el cuarto arbitro ha sacado el panel con +1 y por tanto está decidido asi ¿por que esta tia dice que 0 descuento?


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2022)

Todo bien no chavales??? Acabo de llegar de currar. 

Habéis puestos gifs gostosos o qué???


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2022)

¿Cuántos le caen al Cerdilla?


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Cuántos le caen al Cerdilla?



se juega algo el shitty?


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Todo bien no chavales??? Acabo de llegar de currar.
> 
> Habéis puestos gifs gostosos o qué???



Una manita y pa casita el celtic  ni un gif puesto, te estabamos esperando jejeje


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (2 Nov 2022)

De los equipos italianos, el Inter es el que más mentalidad competitiva tiene.

El Milán y el Nápoles son capaces de lo mejor y de lo peor. En Europa, debes mantener la regularidad.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Todo bien no chavales??? Acabo de llegar de currar.
> 
> Habéis puestos gifs gostosos o qué???


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Una manita y pa casita el celtic  ni un gif puesto, te estabamos esperando jejeje



Están comentando por ahí que el Adriano del PES5/6 se quedaba mamando al lado del golpeíto gostoso del pajarito Valverde no?


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que hoy en día hay 10-12 equipos bastante buenos. No puedes estar a base de marias. Antes había más gradiente de nivel, ahora los buenos son muy buenos y luego hay bastante salto de calidad.
> 
> Yo creo que Milan, Dortmund, Inter incluso Eintracht son buenos equipos que te pueden dar guerra, son eliminatorias 75-25. Contra un Brujas es 90-10. Y si te metes en Liverpool, PSG, seguramente están 50-50.
> 
> En fin a ver como acaba la jornada. Quedan las dudas del Milan-Salzburgo y el grupo H.



pues fíjate que yo creo que este año la champions la ganará algún tapado que no tenga muchos negros jugadores mundialistas


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Nov 2022)

Bueno, a pasar página y a pensar ya en el rayo en liga.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Están comentando por ahí que el Adriano del PES5/6 se quedaba mamando al lado del golpeíto gostoso del pajarito Valverde no?



Totalmente, si


----------



## filets (2 Nov 2022)

Somos incapaces de dejar la porteria a cero


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Todo bien no chavales??? Acabo de llegar de currar.
> 
> Habéis puestos gifs gostosos o qué???




toma

el arbitro de hoy

sí , es una "mujer" y no es 28 de diciembre

enyoi


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Somos incapaces de dejar la porteria a cero


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> toma
> 
> el arbitro de hoy
> 
> ...



En zerrriooooooo????


----------



## filets (2 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



parece un chaval de instituto


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>




nacho agacha la cabeza cuando llega el balon

y cuando ya pasa el balon levanta la cabeza


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## cebollo (2 Nov 2022)

Yo quiero eliminar al Milán, me va el rollo vengador.


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> toma
> 
> el arbitro de hoy
> 
> ...



La noche te la salva


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La noche te la salva


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2022)

*HABLA FEDE VALVERDE, MVP DEL PARTIDO PARA LA UEFA:*
"Fue un partido bueno, estamos trabajando bien. Cuando las cosas no se dan, parece que todo es negativo".

"Me canso, pero estoy con el objetivo de ayudar y meter goles, dejarme todo. Mucha gente que me rodea tenía mucha razón, tenía que aprovechar el disparo que tengo. Me gusta el empeine, es mi fuerte, pero hoy entró con el interior. Los compañeros bromean y me dicen que un día voy a romper el balón".

"Da igual quien toque, hay que buscar el título".


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Nov 2022)

El Rayo no es perita en dulce esos van a salir a comerse el césped de Vallecas y si es contra el Madrid más todavía.Mucho ojito! Ya se la liaron al pupas en el Metropolitano días atrás.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> El Rayo no es perita en dulce esos van a salir a comerse el césped de Vallecas y si es contra el Madrid más todavía.Mucho ojito! Ya se la liaron al pupas en el Metropolitano días atrás.
> Pozdrawiam.




asi es

lo veo otro partido trampa como contra el gerona

y encima tendremos a la Mafia Arbitral del VARsa preparada para actuar

doblemente trampa ese partido

y ciudado porque el Farsa le meterá un 5-1 al almeria en el eintrach spotify nou , y como el Madrid no gane perdemos el liderato


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Nov 2022)

Ahh y al Barça en la primera jornada en el campo nuevo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2022)

*... pero no ficho a Mbappé, el 0-4 del Bernabéu*


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2022)

*Ancelotti se convierte en el entrenador con más victorias en ‘Champions’*
*Sigue el minuto a minuto del partido en Carrusel Deportivo, con Dani Garrido*





MADRID, 02/11/2022.- El entrenador del Real Madrid, Carlo Ancelotti, habla con el delantero francés Karim Benzema. EFE/ Juanjo Martin / JUANJO MARTIN (EFE)









Ancelotti se convierte en el entrenador con más victorias en ‘Champions’


Sigue el minuto a minuto del partido en Carrusel Deportivo, con Dani Garrido | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com


----------



## IVNP71 (2 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, esa árbitro será la única mujer en Qatar en el próximo mundial.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Por cierto, esa árbitro será la única mujer en Qatar en el próximo mundial.
> Pozdrawiam.



Cómo lo ha hecho???


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2022)

Asistencia de ISCO a gol de rafa mir


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Cómo lo ha hecho???




mirala bien

los moros se han pensao que realmente es un hombre







cara de hombre

no tetas

no cadera


----------



## Suprimo (2 Nov 2022)

Un golito del Benfica y se masca la tragedia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (2 Nov 2022)

mirar al city,PRESION presion Y MAS PRESION adelantada...y correr correr y correr... la posesion esa...


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Un golito del Benfica y se masca la tragedia



O uno de la Juventus.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Nov 2022)

Gol del Benfica, se lía...


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2022)

Gol del Benfica.


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2022)

Menudo cabronazo loco hijo de perrra


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

gana el benfica 1-2


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Qué delantero de nivel va a venir para ser suplente de Benzema?



Las Tº son muy largas y la vida aún más larga... Y Benzemá tenía 34 años cuando Haaland fichó por el City.

Pues no lo quedaban partidos esta Tª y Tªs a Haaland para jugar de titular...

¿Y no podía jugar el RM con un 4-4-2 con Benzemá y Haaland de delanteros... y el petardo de Vinicius en el Besiktas o en el Sassuolo?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

gana el benfica 1-3


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

1-2 psg


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2022)

Si el Benfica gana 1-6, el Benfica puede ser primero aun ganando el PSG.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

a 1 gol el benfica de quitarle el primer puesto al psg


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> a 1 gol el benfica de quitarle el primer puesto al psg



LOOOOOOL

1-6


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2022)

El PSG queda segundo de grupo porque el Benfica ha marcado más goles fuera de casa


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (2 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El PSG queda segundo de grupo porque el Benfica ha marcado más goles fuera de casa



Pues ya tenemos rival.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2022)

Tocará un PSG-Real Madrid??? Sólo Ceferino lo sabe...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (2 Nov 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Pues ya tenemos rival.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk




si

todo pinta a "sorteo uefa" guiño guiño


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2022)

Rivales a evitar en octavos: Liverpool y PSG. 

Seguro que nos toca uno de los dos.


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2022)

Pero puede ser peor... nos toca el Brujas, fallo informático, o de bolas o del flequillo de la guarra azafata del evento y repitan sorteo hasta que nos toque Liverpool o PSG


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Nov 2022)

Yo quiero al Milan.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (2 Nov 2022)

Ni el Madrid ni el City le marcarían 6 al Maccabi. ¿Qué ha pasado ahí?

El Bayern tiene de bloqueo a alemanes que se han quedado segundos, así que perfectamente se pueden encontrar con el Liverpool.

En cambio, el PSG puede ser el nuevo viejo amigo del Madrid.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2022)

Pues el Oporto, el Benfica o el Tottenham son primeros "simpáticos". Un poco menos el Nápoles. Pero vaya, que ahora como los goles no valen doble, jugar la vuelta en casa es una buena ventaja.


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Yo quiero al Milan.


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (2 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Esperemos que haya un Liverpool vs Bayern a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> Esperemos que haya un Liverpool vs Bayern a la vuelta de la esquina.



Casi un 40% de probabilidad de enfrentamiento.


----------



## Roedr (2 Nov 2022)

Nos toca el PSG? hahaha


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo quiero eliminar al Milán, me va el rollo vengador.



Pienso igual.


----------



## qbit (2 Nov 2022)

Yo no me fío de ningún equipo de los que no tienen nombre porque han demostrado estar fuertes, y de los que tienen fama tampoco me fío porque tienen fama.


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2022)

*¡El PSG, segundo de grupo!*

Con un gol de Nuno Mendes, los parisinos vencieron a la Juventus, pero acaban segundos de grupo por la goleada del Benfica por 1-6 ante el Maccabi Haifa.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2022)

Pues a lo tonto los bombos no están muy descompensados.

Por cierto.

Alemania: 4
Inglaterra: 4
Italia: 3
Portugal: 2
Francia: 1
España: 1
Bélgica: 1


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Nov 2022)

La regla del gol en campo contrario se aplica cuando ya no está en fase ko.

Muy coherente la uefa


----------



## Edu.R (2 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La regla del gol en campo contrario se aplica cuando ya no está en fase ko.
> 
> Muy coherente la uefa



Es un criterio de desempate, estaban empatados a todo. Ha llegado un momento que han dudado si había que mirar las tarjetas. Es raro que se den empates tan puñetas.

El Benfica ha marcado 9 goles fuera de casa y el PSG 6. La tontería.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es un criterio de desempate, estaban empatados a todo. Ha llegado un momento que han dudado si había que mirar las tarjetas. Es raro que se den empates tan puñetas.
> 
> El Benfica ha marcado 9 goles fuera de casa y el PSG 6. La tontería.



Sí, pero abolieron ese criterio de desempate para el directo de grupos, pero no para el general. No lo veo coherente.

Si los goles fuera no valen mas, pues no valen mas. Pero bueno, tampoco es para debatir horas esto


----------



## Th89 (2 Nov 2022)

No caigamos en la prepotencia culerda, en una eliminatoria como tengas un día malo te puedes ir a casita tranquilamente.

Cualquier equipo nos puede putear si no salimos concentrados. Conociendo al Madrid, casi prefiero a un coco que a una cenicienta.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues a lo tonto los bombos no están muy descompensados.
> 
> Por cierto.
> 
> ...



sigue siendo una champions extraña por tanto mundial a 3 semanas...
e pero si el madrid gana la champions un equipo español la el y el villareal la conference...se dira dominio español?


----------



## xilebo (3 Nov 2022)

*Dos 'cocos' para el Madrid*

El Madrid ya conoce sus posibles rivales en octavos. El Liverpool y el PSG, los más duros. El lunes sorteo en Nyon. Los partidos, entre febrero y marzo.


----------



## Phoenician (3 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Cualquier equipo nos puede putear si no salimos concentrados. Conociendo al Madrid, casi prefiero a un coco que a una cenicienta.



Exacto. Quiero al PSG o en su defecto al LIVERPOOL.


----------



## vurvujo (3 Nov 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Exacto. Quiero al PSG o en su defecto al LIVERPOOL.



Como a ti, me van las emociones fuertes. Que vengan los buenos rivales desde octavos, no hay temor; todo lo contrario son ellos quienes nos temen.


----------



## feps (3 Nov 2022)

Un Liverpool-Real Madrid estaría bonito. Sería la reedición de la última final.


----------



## Roedr (3 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Yo no me fío de ningún equipo de los que no tienen nombre porque han demostrado estar fuertes, y de los que tienen fama tampoco me fío porque tienen fama.



No sé quiénes están más acojonaos ahora, si los del Liverpool o los del PSG. No hay nada como tenerle comida la moral a los rivales.


----------



## tururut12 (3 Nov 2022)

Pues al Bayern, en principio y viendo los bombos, le hubiera ido mejor ser segundo.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Nov 2022)

Cuidado pues.


----------



## fred (3 Nov 2022)

Es que hay que ser cenutrio para seguir manteniendo el condicionante de no enfrentamiento del mismo pais en octavos,pero bueno la Uefa es así.


----------



## Schenker (3 Nov 2022)

Ahora es cuando empiezan los sorteos amañados para que al Madrid le caigan los rivales más fuertes y al PSG o Manchester los más fáciles...

Cuidado con las bolas calientes que alguno termina con quemaduras de segundo grado


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Nov 2022)

Quiero al Milan. Cúmplase. Vénguese.


----------



## El chepa (3 Nov 2022)

Madrid, Milán, Bayern, Liverpool, Inter y Benfica, incluso el Eintracht, es la Champions de los padres fundadores. Los advenedizos Barsa y Juventus que se vayan a la Copa de Ferias de la que nunca debieron salir. Faltan el Stade Reims y el Partizan y sobran los que se limpian el culo con la mano.
Este año la copa debería ser el ánfora romana de las primeras ediciones.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Nov 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Ahora es cuando empiezan los sorteos amañados para que al Madrid le caigan los rivales más fuertes y al PSG o Manchester los más fáciles...
> 
> Cuidado con las bolas calientes que alguno termina con quemaduras de segundo grado



Y dirán que el Malchiste City es favorito porque le ha marcado 10 goles al Sporting de Portugal mientras que el Madrid ha tenido que sudar sangre por ganarle al QSG.


----------



## feps (3 Nov 2022)

En cuanto a Asensio, yo sólo lo renovaría muy a la baja. Es un jugador que siempre se luce con equipos menores. Sin embargo, cuando llegan los vitorinos, desaparece. No es jugador, ni de coña, para ser titular en el Real Madrid. En los últimos tres años, ¿cuántos partidos excelentes ha jugado contra equipos grandes?: ninguno.


----------



## El chepa (3 Nov 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Ahora es cuando empiezan los sorteos amañados para que al Madrid le caigan los rivales más fuertes y al PSG o Manchester los más fáciles...
> 
> Cuidado con las bolas calientes que alguno termina con quemaduras de segundo grado



No es por presumir de CI pero el truco no está en calentar las bolas con un secador antes del sorteo ni en ponerlas un puntito, sino en distinguirlas en pesado-ligero. Si quieres que salga o no salga un equipo, identifica su bola con más peso, que al removerlas siempre se quedará en el fondo del bombo.

Hecha la jugarreta, unos canapés y a esperar entre risas las palabras de Butragueño.


----------



## xilebo (3 Nov 2022)




----------



## cebollo (3 Nov 2022)

Que a cuartos de final llegaran los 4 ingleses y otros 4 equipos de 4 países distintos sería lo más congruente con la situación del fútbol actual.


----------



## Dr.Muller (3 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Que a cuartos de final llegaran los 4 ingleses y otros 4 equipos de 4 países distintos sería lo más congruente con la situación del fútbol actual.



Se trata de hacer los deberes como esta mandado
al final y fuera bromas, lo del farsa y el atlético es UNA PUTA VERGÜENZA, UN CACHONDEO Y UN INSULTO A UNA AFICIÓN QUE VA AL ESTADIO

no tienen lo que hay que tener, solo por el tema economico deberían haberse dejado los cuernos, es totalmente INACEPTABLE.

deberían decirles de todo en cuanto los vean, se han reído de la afición, la directiva y los entrenadores por mucho que Xavi y Simeóne no hayan estado a la altura en champions tenia que haber salido el equipo a MORDER, A MERENDARSE AL QUE LES PONGAN DELANTE.

BASTA YA DE SINVERGUENZAS MILLONARIOS QUE SE RÍEN DE LA GENTE.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Que a cuartos de final llegaran los 4 ingleses y otros 4 equipos de 4 países distintos sería lo más congruente con la situación del fútbol actual.



Y otros años había 4 o 3..va por rachas...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Nov 2022)

El orden no lo sé, pero nos van a tocar los mismos que el año pasado cambiando a Chelsea por Bayern.

Volveremos a ganar la Champions, volverá a ser por suerte y ya al año siguiente nos enteraremos cuando no se nos aparezca la virgen.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Nov 2022)

El que tiene miedo es el PSG.

Al PSG, si le coge uno top-top, se lo zumba. Ahi está el Bayern, el Shitty o nosotros mismos. Otra vez en Octavos, y las risas... sigue renovando a Moneypé.

Si hay alguna opción de creer que la UEFA a día de hoy manipula los sorteos (Que yo creo que no), ya saben que al Real Madrid es mejor no intentar joderlo.

Yo creo que el Dortmund sería una buena opción. Los italianos han recuperado el gen competitivo, y de que me toque uno, mejor el Milan, pero no creo que sea la mejor opción. El Brujas por descontado. Y creo que Liverpool y PSG irían condicionados, no sabemos como van a estar los equipos en 3 meses, pero mentalmente les tenemos comidísima la moral a ambos.

Al que prefiero evitar es al Eintracht. Ese nos iba a dar mucha guerra: iríamos confiadísimos y nos podrían joder.

No tengo dudas que habrá 1-2 Octavos de final Paco (Tipo Oporto - Brujas o Tottenham - Leipzig) y una maria en Cuartos como todos los años. Un camino tan duro como el del año pasado es improbable que se repita. En fin, nos vemos el lunes.


----------



## xilebo (3 Nov 2022)

Portadas internacionales, hay de todo


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Nov 2022)

El Madrid debe fichar a Bellingham Musiala y Haaland/Mbappe


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (3 Nov 2022)

Al city le tocará el rival más fácil como siempre


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Al city le tocará el rival más fácil como siempre



Pues es verdad, tanto que hablan de bolas calientes y no recuerdo que hayan tenido una verdadera mala pata en ningun sorteo.


----------



## El chepa (3 Nov 2022)

Por un momento me lo he tragado, un trol ha puesto en wikipedia que Ceferin tiene 3 nacionalidades: esloveno, qatarí y gibraltareño. (Y que su cónyuge es Al Khelafi y que es alcalde de Alar del rey).
Aleksander Čeferin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El que tiene miedo es el PSG.
> Al PSG, si le coge uno top-top, se lo zumba. Ahi está el Bayern, el Shitty o nosotros mismos. Otra vez en Octavos, y las risas... sigue renovando a Moneypé.
> *Si hay alguna opción de creer que la UEFA a día de hoy manipula los sorteos (Que yo creo que no*), ya saben que al Real Madrid es mejor no intentar joderlo.
> 
> ...














joder macho ni con el fraude-robo del "sorteo" de la pasada champions abres los ojos 


a parte de eso tengo curiosidad por ver cuales les tocan al shitty y al psg .


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Nov 2022)

al que abra con su mensaje la pagina 1000 , tiene de regalo comida con butragueño , donde le explicará la politica de contundencia del Real Madrid contra la Mafia Arbitral del VARsa Roures : corcholis , jolin , hay que ver

en los postres camiseta de hazard firmada!!

(si trae pegada alguna miga de hamburguesa te jodes)


----------



## Chichimango (3 Nov 2022)

Un City-PSG sería puro goce para el madridista, los jeques jugándose la temporada a golpe de cimitarra... solo puede quedar uno... delicatesen.


----------



## feps (3 Nov 2022)

Qué grandes ladrones Cerezo y Gil.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Este año la copa debería ser el ánfora romana de las primeras ediciones.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1249207



No te quepa duda de que si fuera asi y la ganase el Real, la lluvia de descalificativos y de menosprecios al trofeo seria incontable


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> joder macho ni con el fraude-robo del "sorteo" de la pasada champions abres los ojos
> 
> 
> a parte de eso tengo curiosidad por ver cuales les tocan al shitty y al psg .



Como dices eso ..ni el sorteo esta amañado, ni la uefa ni fifa son corruptas y ni el futbol esta politizado, son proyecciones nuestras y tal....


----------



## xilebo (3 Nov 2022)

*Otra vez no...*


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Otra vez no...*


----------



## NRW_Observer (3 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Eehhh que es un machote, lo ha dicho sin llorar


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tururut12 (3 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues es verdad, tanto que hablan de bolas calientes y no recuerdo que hayan tenido una verdadera mala pata en ningun sorteo.



En la Champions 2019-20 le tocó el Real Madrid en octavos. Pero, en general, tienes razón. En octavos suele salir afortunado en los emparejamientos.


----------



## tururut12 (3 Nov 2022)

Creo que esta vez al PSG le tocará el Brujas, el Eintrach o el Borussia. No creo que le toque un rival poderoso. Ya están hartos que los eliminen en octavos.


----------



## cebollo (3 Nov 2022)

Yo antes de la Final de la Champions estaba tan tranquilo y los días antes de los sorteos me pongo muy nervioso.

Necesito saber un rival concreto para poder soñar la victoria.


----------



## Th89 (3 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Otra vez no...*



Lo gracioso es que el que mejor nos cae ahora es Neymar 

Puta rata pesetera.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Nov 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (3 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Qué grandes ladrones Cerezo y Gil.



Tuvieron buen maestro...


----------



## El chepa (3 Nov 2022)

Se retira Piqué, vaya putada.

Y estaba en la lista de Luis Enrique para el mundial...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (3 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Se retira Piqué, vaya putada.
> 
> Y estaba en la lista de Luis Enrique para el mundial...




joder y seguirá

o que crees?


----------



## AlterEgoYo (3 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Se retira Piqué, vaya putada.
> 
> Y estaba en la lista de Luis Enrique para el mundial...



Pues he de decir una cosa impopular aquí. Me cae bien Piqué. Sé que es un chulo creído catalanista y pijo. Pero yo no olvido que se partió la cara, literalmente, defendiendo la camiseta de España. No olvido que fue uno de los responsables de esas campeonatos de Europa y del mundo.

Y mis padres me enseñaron eso de que de bien nacidos, ser agradecidos.

Gracias por todo, Geraldín.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que el que mejor nos cae ahora es Neymar
> 
> Puta rata pesetera.



Lo que da idea del nivel de simpatía del club.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Nov 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Pues he de decir una cosa impopular aquí. Me cae bien Piqué. Sé que es un chulo creído catalanista y pijo. Pero yo no olvido que se partió la cara, literalmente, defendiendo la camiseta de España. No olvido que fue uno de los responsables de esas campeonatos de Europa y del mundo.
> 
> Y mis padres me enseñaron eso de que de bien nacidos, ser agradecidos.
> 
> Gracias por todo, Geraldín.



¿Y tú recuerdas cómo nos eliminaron en el mundial de Rusia? Entre otras cosas Piqué poco menos que se dejó meter un gol ante Portugal porque estaba cansado y pasaba del asunto. Y muchos otros detallitos.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (3 Nov 2022)

una buena noticia que al subnormal de pique lo perdamos de vista de una puta vez.Salvo a los idiotas que estén metidos en streams y similares.Ahi seguirá rebuznando y haciendo el payaso e incomprensiblmente ganando un pastón.Asi vamos.Un tipo al que no le entra el ego en el chándal.Antipatriota y catulufo en la sombra...Por mi que se estampe x ahi en su patinete está noche saliendo de algún after


----------



## El chepa (3 Nov 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Pues he de decir una cosa impopular aquí. Me cae bien Piqué. Sé que es un chulo creído catalanista y pijo. Pero yo no olvido que se partió la cara, literalmente, defendiendo la camiseta de España. No olvido que fue uno de los responsables de esas campeonatos de Europa y del mundo.
> 
> Y mis padres me enseñaron eso de que de bien nacidos, ser agradecidos.
> 
> Gracias por todo, Geraldín.



Nunca perdió la oportunidad de meter mierda contra el Madrid, que si el palco y tal, señalaba con el dedo a Florentino desde el césped, salía del campo con las manos esposadas, y muchas más que no recuerdo ahora. Todo eso mientras hacía chanchullos con la federación. Piqué es un gilipollas lo que pasa es que España es así.


----------



## cebollo (3 Nov 2022)

Respetad a Piqué, que es uno de los mejores jugadores que han defendido la camiseta del Zaragoza.


----------



## Silluzollope (3 Nov 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> una buena noticia que al subnormal de pique lo perdamos de vista de una puta vez.Salvo a los idiotas que estén metidos en streams y similares.Ahi seguirá rebuznando y haciendo el payaso e incomprensiblmente ganando un pastón.Asi vamos.Un tipo al que no le entra el ego en el chándal.Antipatriota y catulufo en la sombra...Por mi que se estampe x ahi en su patinete está noche saliendo de algún after



Al contrario, ahora le vamos a tener hasta en la sopa. Va a ir por twitter a calzón quitado, sin filtro alguno.
Y cuando quiera moverle la silla a Laporta, lo vamos a flipar.


----------



## Th89 (3 Nov 2022)

Pues a mí Piqué no me cae mal, independiente de su ideología o sus gracietas o negocios, si yo hubiera sido futbolista y jugado en el Madrid habría sido igual de hijo puta con la culerada cuando hubiera podido, como era él con el Madrid.

Yo solo le profeso odio y asco al Farsa y lo que representa, sería incapaz de ir poniendo buena cara o callarme como hacen muchos de los nuestros.

El señorío me la suda mil, yo soy de la escuela de José Mourinho.


----------



## filets (3 Nov 2022)

Gerard Piqué vota en el referéndum de Cataluña


El futbolista del FC Barcelona ha sido vitoreado en la mesa electoral




elpais.com


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Nov 2022)

A Pique lo han retirado con la ley del deporte. Falta saber quién le ha dicho al PSOE que ponga ese artículo, ¿Jaime Robles?


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Y tú recuerdas cómo nos eliminaron en el mundial de Rusia? Entre otras cosas Piqué poco menos que se dejó meter un gol ante Portugal porque estaba cansado y pasaba del asunto. Y muchos otros detallitos.



También recuerdo cómo nos eliminó el Chelsea porque Ramos se empeñó en jugar infiltrado, y a ver dónde estaría el Madrid sin el gol de Lisboa. Quicir, que a ese juego pueden jugar muchos. Yo pensaba que no iba a ver a España ganar un Mundial en la puta vida, y si lo he visto es en parte gracias a él. Aunque nos toque arrastrarnos de aquí al 2050, yo le estoy agradecido a él, a todos sus compañeros barcelonistas, a Topor, a Del Bosque, al random de Capdevila y a quien haga falta. 

Por otro lado, lo que le ha pasado es que era un futbolista como la copa de un pino pero tenía otras muchas inquietudes y además no necesitaba jugar por dinero. Hay gente a la que le toca la lotería completa de la vida, qué se le va a hacer. No hay un libro de instrucciones para el futbolista inquieto, y acabó metido en demasiados berenjenales cuando debería haberse retirado en cuanto se dio cuenta de que el fútbol le aburría. En fin, que yo tampoco consigo que me acabe de caer mal.


----------



## cebollo (3 Nov 2022)

En La Galerna han entrevistado a Juanma Trueba, que escribe muy bien y me parece uno de los máximos exponentes del piperismo ilustrado.

No estoy de acuerdo con él en casi nada y me fascina que un hombre inteligente pueda estar tan equivocado, creo que por contagio de ambientes gafapastas. 

La entrevista es válida como compendio de propaganda azulgrana muy extendida. 

Trueba dice detestar la división entre buenos y malos madridistas pero yo creo notar que el mismo considera madridistas defectuosos o directamente fumigables a los fans de Mourinho o a los detractores de Casillas o Del Bosque.

Lo de no distinguir bien al Real Madrid y a la selección española es de las confusiones que más me irrita, al nivel de los moros que no distinguen Francia de Europa.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En La Galerna han entrevistado a Juanma Trueba, que escribe muy bien y me parece uno de los máximos exponentes del piperismo ilustrado.



Espero que algún día alguien haga un articulito sobre por qué Relaño defenestró a Trueba. Antes del despido formal lo pusieron en "tareas logísticas" de redacción, que con lo bien que escribe es raro, raro. Si se descubre que Relaño pipero echó a Trueba por ser demasiado pipero, el universo implosiona.


----------



## spam (3 Nov 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> A Pique lo han retirado con la ley del deporte. Falta saber quién le ha dicho al PSOE que ponga ese artículo, ¿Jaime Robles?



Venía a esto. Ha visto que con la nueva ley no puede compatibilizar el fútbol y el bisnes, que la farsa da pena y él está para sopitas, y le ha faltado tiempo para jubilarse, que si además lo haces de sopetón te hacen trending topic, que siempre viene bien para alguien que vive de estar "en el candelabro".


----------



## Agente Coulson (3 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> No es por presumir de CI pero el truco no está en calentar las bolas con un secador antes del sorteo ni en ponerlas un puntito, sino en distinguirlas en pesado-ligero. Si quieres que salga o no salga un equipo, identifica su bola con más peso, que al removerlas siempre se quedará en el fondo del bombo.
> 
> Hecha la jugarreta, unos canapés y a esperar entre risas las palabras de Butragueño.



La más pesada va al fondo? Eso ocurre con gases y con líquidos, no con sólidos.


----------



## El chepa (3 Nov 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> La más pesada va al fondo? Eso ocurre con gases y con líquidos, no con sólidos.



Seguramente sea así, la verdad que ni idea, aunque la lógica me dice que (exagerando) si remueves en un cuenco cuatro bolas de ping-pong y una de billar, la de billar se irá al centro. 
Desde que se dice que los jugadores del mundial de ajedrez hacen trampas con sensores ya no me creo nada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> joder y seguirá
> 
> o que crees?



ALBIOL LE DA MIL VUELTAS en la actualidad


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (3 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Que se vaya a tomar por el culo.

Puto mamarracho amparado y estimulado por retrasados mentales.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Nov 2022)

Si se retira el día que aprueban la ley...es que aún gana más con sus chanchullos que con el Barcelona...y eso ya sería de coña


----------



## Raul83 (4 Nov 2022)

Menuda goleada le ha metido el octavo de la liga polaca al Villarreal.
Duro golpe a la autoestima del Villarreal


----------



## feps (4 Nov 2022)

Me parece una cagada renovar a Asensio porque juegue muy bien contra equipos de medio pelo. Si finalmente se queda, será un indicio de que el Madrid no está dispuesto a hacer grandes locuras en el mercado de fichajes, como pagar 150 kilos por un crío como Bellingham.









El Madrid, dispuesto a variar su oferta de renovación a Asensio incluyendo unos ‘bonus’ especiales


La renovación de Marco Asensio continúa en stand by. Lo que antes era un imposible, ahora se convierte en un "veremos". El Real Madrid no quiere perderle gratis y estudia variar su oferta para alcanzar un acuerdo que satisfaga a las dos partes.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> También recuerdo cómo nos eliminó el Chelsea porque Ramos se empeñó en jugar infiltrado, y a ver dónde estaría el Madrid sin el gol de Lisboa. Quicir, que a ese juego pueden jugar muchos. Yo pensaba que no iba a ver a España ganar un Mundial en la puta vida, y si lo he visto es en parte gracias a él. Aunque nos toque arrastrarnos de aquí al 2050, yo le estoy agradecido a él, a todos sus compañeros barcelonistas, a Topor, a Del Bosque, al random de Capdevila y a quien haga falta.
> 
> Por otro lado, lo que le ha pasado es que era un futbolista como la copa de un pino pero tenía otras muchas inquietudes y además no necesitaba jugar por dinero. Hay gente a la que le toca la lotería completa de la vida, qué se le va a hacer. No hay un libro de instrucciones para el futbolista inquieto, y acabó metido en demasiados berenjenales cuando debería haberse retirado en cuanto se dio cuenta de que el fútbol le aburría. En fin, que yo tampoco consigo que me acabe de caer mal.



no necesitaba jugar por dinero.    
Por eso cobra una miseria y ha perdonado la deuda. Viene de familia con pasta, pero que no le gusta el dinero, no, si los negocios con Rubi son por amor.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En La Galerna han entrevistado a Juanma Trueba, que escribe muy bien y me parece uno de los máximos exponentes del piperismo ilustrado.
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo con él en casi nada y me fascina que un hombre inteligente pueda estar tan equivocado, creo que por contagio de ambientes gafapastas.
> 
> ...



YO lo tengo muy claro desde hace tiempo, no son periodistas, son tipos que dicen que son periodistas, son opinadores profesionales, les pagan por eso, se vanaglorian, son como tu y como yo, no les importa una mierda las noticias o el periodismo. Te das una vuelta por las emisoras incluida radio torino y ves el nivel, lo mismo que en periódicos. Son vagos de remate, luego a llorar porque en youtube y otros sitios se los comen y tienen menos audiencia, viviendo sus grupos empresariales de los gobiernos que los usan para mantenerse en el poder.


----------



## cebollo (4 Nov 2022)

La entrevista a Trueba es tan escandalosa que Pepe Herrero la desmenuzo ayer en YouTube en tres vídeos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La entrevista a Trueba es tan escandalosa que Pepe Herrero la desmenuzo ayer en YouTube en tres vídeos.



Escucha los dos últimos programas de radio y te recuerdan lo que son esos soplagaitas, como dijo uno, el mejor periodista deportivo del mundo.
ES como radio torino, tertulias con cero información, y cobran por eso, luego se extrañan que pierdan audiencia por internet.
Ayer video de RAmón Alvarez de MOn c on Marcos López, hablando del atlético de Madrid, debería de escucharlo el trilero mayor del multiverso. Es prudente y no se mete en lios Marcos Lopez, habría que ver porque han fichado jugadores para que luego jueguen fuera de puesto o un sistema para el que no sirven.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Nov 2022)

¿Sabéis algo sobre el "secuestro" del libro sobre Florentimo? Dicen que es imposible encontrarlo en las librerías.


----------



## feps (4 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Escucha los dos últimos programas de radio y te recuerdan lo que son esos soplagaitas, como dijo uno, el mejor periodista deportivo del mundo.
> ES como radio torino, tertulias con cero información, y cobran por eso, luego se extrañan que pierdan audiencia por internet.
> Ayer video de RAmón Alvarez de MOn c on Marcos López, hablando del atlético de Madrid, debería de escucharlo el trilero mayor del multiverso. Es prudente y no se mete en lios Marcos Lopez, habría que ver porque han fichado jugadores para que luego jueguen fuera de puesto o un sistema para el que no sirven.



El Atlético de Madrid va a ser vendido por una burrada de millones en breve. Cerezo y Gil han hecho el negocio del siglo sin poner un duro. Los del Metropolitano probablemente se convertirán en otro Valencia.


----------



## xilebo (4 Nov 2022)

*¡Que grandes!*


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Atlético de Madrid va a ser vendido por una burrada de millones en breve. Cerezo y Gil han hecho el negocio del siglo sin poner un duro. Los del Metropolitano probablemente se convertirán en otro Valencia.



NO diga eso, que el trilero mayor del multiverso también conocido como Manolo Lama saldrá presto a defenderlos, a Don Cerezone no se le toca.


----------



## fran83 (4 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Sabéis algo sobre el "secuestro" del libro sobre Florentimo? Dicen que es imposible encontrarlo en las librerías.











FLORENTINO PEREZ, EL PODER DEL PALCO | FONSI LOAIZA | Casa del Libro


El libro FLORENTINO PEREZ, EL PODER DEL PALCO de FONSI LOAIZA en Casa del Libro: ¡descubre las mejores ofertas y envíos gratis!




www.casadellibro.com


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Nov 2022)

fran83 dijo:


> FLORENTINO PEREZ, EL PODER DEL PALCO | FONSI LOAIZA | Casa del Libro
> 
> 
> El libro FLORENTINO PEREZ, EL PODER DEL PALCO de FONSI LOAIZA en Casa del Libro: ¡descubre las mejores ofertas y envíos gratis!
> ...



Sinceramente un zasca en toda la boca.

Si es que no cabe un tonto más en el foro.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Nov 2022)

Alfonso Longaniza es subnormal, y el que le compre el libro es más subnormal todavía. El que lo venda, pues no lo sé, si es una librería grande con baño, supongo que puede poner una estantería allí.


----------



## seven up (4 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Sabéis algo sobre el "secuestro" del libro sobre Florentimo? Dicen que es imposible encontrarlo en las librerías.



Entre las tonterías que suelta en este hilo y en los demás, me da que la cabeza le da para muy poco y cuidado que buscar esa mierda de libro es fácil, sin matarse mucho, lo tiene usted hasta gratis:

*Florentino Pérez, el poder del palco PDF - Zlibros.mx*
https://zlibros.mx › Business Biographies



20 feb 2022 — You can search and download E-Book for _free_. 2022 © ZLIBROS.MX all rights reserved.

*Florentino Pérez, el poder del palco - Epub Gratis*
https://epub.gratis › book › florentino-perez-el-poder-d...



La historia del _poder_ de uno de los máximos exponentes de la oligarquía ... _el poder del palco_ es un libro para descargar _gratis_ en EPUB, _PDF_ y MOBI.

*florentino pérez, el poder del palco - Casa del Libro*
https://www.casadellibro.com › ... › Política nacional



El eBook FLORENTINO PÉREZ, _EL PODER DEL PALCO_ EBOOK del autor FONSI LOAIZA en _PDF_ al MEJOR PRECIO en Casa del Libro.
8 votos

*Florentino Pérez. El poder del palco? - PDF Free Download*
https://docplayer.es › 229882540-Florentino-perez-el-p...



_El poder del palco_ es su segundo libro, que va camino de la cuarta edición ... Marchas Militares Mexicanas _Pdf_ Download ->>> http://shurll.com/9sqma 1 / 5 2 ...







feps dijo:


> El Atlético de Madrid va a ser vendido por una burrada de millones en breve. Cerezo y Gil han hecho el negocio del siglo sin poner un duro. Los del Metropolitano probablemente se convertirán en otro Valencia.



Todo ese dinero ha sido logrado a base de recalificaciones, ventas, chanchullos y estafas varias pagadas por los ciudadanos madrileños y españoles y que van a ir a parar a los bolsillos de los Gil y de Cerezo, dos putos bolsillos particulares. Estos dos señores y sus familias que han estado metidos en muchos chanchullos durante los 50 últimos años de la historia de España, salvados siempre por el poderes del momento, da lo mismo que gobernara la derecha, la izquierda o el centro, de todos siempre han rascado y al mismo tiempo los han salvado. Del dinero robado por los Gil en Andalucía no se ha recuperado un €, del dinero robado a los Atléticos cuando les estafaron con la conversión de la SA tampoco se ha recuperado un €. Eso si, de las recalificaciones del antiguo Vicente Calderón nada, el regalarles la mitad del importe de La Peineta tampoco y todo ese esfuerzo empleado por la Alcaldesa Manuela Carmena para que acabe el dinero público en la cuenta corriente de estos dos jetas. Luego habrá algún mediocre tontolaba que saque mierda del Tito para desviar un poco el tema.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Nov 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Entre las tonterías que suelta en este hilo y en los demás, me da que la cabeza le da para muy poco y cuidado que buscar esa mierda de libro es fácil, sin matarse mucho, lo tiene usted hasta gratis:



Gracias por los enlaces, y ahora vete a a cagar.


----------



## seven up (4 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Gracias por los enlaces, y ahora vete a a cagar.



A cagar tu y la puta de tu madre, tontolaba que eres incapaz de escribir más de una frase.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> no necesitaba jugar por dinero.
> Por eso cobra una miseria y ha perdonado la deuda. Viene de familia con pasta, pero que no le gusta el dinero, no, si los negocios con Rubi son por amor.



Creo que no me he expresado bien: Jordi Alba si no fuera futbolista tendría dificultades para trabajar limpiando el suelo en un McDonald's.

A Piqué le gusta la pasta, claro que sí, pero si no fuera futbolista se hubiera dedicado a otra cosa y sería rico de todas maneras. A lo mejor algo menos que si no hubiese sido futbolista, pero no necesitaba el dinero del Barça como yo necesito mi paga a fin de mes.


----------



## Manero (4 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Y tú recuerdas cómo nos eliminaron en el mundial de Rusia? Entre otras cosas Piqué poco menos que se dejó meter un gol ante Portugal porque estaba cansado y pasaba del asunto. Y muchos otros detallitos.



Claro que si, España hizo el ridículo en el Mundial de Rusia por Piqué.

Pero que poca importancia tuvo:

-Que Florentino tuviese atado a Lopetegui antes del Mundial sin anunciarlo
-Que Lopetegui seleccionase a todos sus futuros pupilos del Madrid para contentarlos, incluidos cracks mundiales como Odriazola o Lucas Vázquez.
-Que Rubiales cesase a Lopetegui a 2 dias de empezar el Mundial
-Que su sustituto fuese también un ex merengue con peor curriculum como entrenador que yo

La Selección más madridista de la historia fracasa en Rusia y la culpa es de Piqué. Manda huevos.


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Claro que si, España hizo el ridículo en el Mundial de Rusia por Piqué.
> 
> Pero que poca importancia tuvo:
> 
> ...



Menuda sarta de gilipolleces.

Scariolo entrena en Italia y es seleccionador, dónde está el problema?? El "Profe" Ortega es preparador del Pateti y va a ir con su selección al Mundial, dónde está el problema?? El problema es que Lopetegui fichó por el Madrid, es lo único, si hubiese ido a cualquier otro sitio no hubiese pasado nada.
En cuanto a los seleccionados de Lopetegui... podemos compararlos con los seleccionados de Luis Tabique, joyitas como Eric García y demás basura que van a la selección por ser representados por el hermano de Guardiola. No atiende a criterios deportivos, sólo a criterios exclusivamente subjetivos basados en coleguismo y chupapollismo culé. 
En el tercer ítem sí que llevas razón, el mafioso Rubiales metió la pata y nos condenó en el Mundial.

La selección que fracasó en Brasil, qué era??? Madridista??? Culé???


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Nov 2022)

Es un escándalo que el seleccionador nacional tenga alguna vinculación con el Real Madrid. 

Claro que si la vinculación fuera con el Barcelona...


----------



## Manero (4 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Menuda sarta de gilipolleces.
> 
> Scariolo entrena en Italia y es seleccionador, dónde está el problema?? El "Profe" Ortega es preparador del Pateti y va a ir con su selección al Mundial, dónde está el problema?? El problema es que Lopetegui fichó por el Madrid, es lo único, si hubiese ido a cualquier otro sitio no hubiese pasado nada.
> En cuanto a los seleccionados de Lopetegui... podemos compararlos con los seleccionados de Luis Tabique, joyitas como Eric García y demás basura que van a la selección por ser representados por el hermano de Guardiola. No atiende a criterios deportivos, sólo a criterios exclusivamente subjetivos basados en coleguismo y chupapollismo culé.
> ...



El escándalo fué negociar en secreto con el Seleccionador sin que la Federación supiera nada. Por eso Rubiales pilló un ataque de cuernos cuando se enteró. Pero así se hacen los negocios en el palco del Bernabéu.

Ni que España fuera sobrada de centrales mejores que Eric. Para un estilo de juego como el del Barça y la Selección Eric es perfecto por su velocidad y anticipación, si el estilo de la Selección fuera como el del Madrid de encerrarse atrás y salir a la contra ahí Eric no encajaría porque le falta contundencia. Además es joven y con mucha proyección y por eso lo lleva Luís Enrique, y no a momias suplentes del Madrid como Nacho que es lo que hizo Lopetegui en el anterior Mundial.

Cuando acabe el Mundial volvemos a discutir de esto a ver si el rendimiento de la Selección y de Eric García han sido buenos o no.


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Nov 2022)

Hace gracia que hables así del palco del Bernabéu cuando por el del Campo Nuevo pasan golpistas y corruptos.
Por cierto, la selección debería cambiar su nombre y presentarse como "Amigos del hijo de Amunike" que es la única forma de ir, bueno, esa o la de ser representado por el hermano del meacolonias.


----------



## El chepa (4 Nov 2022)

Piqué no renuncia a los 30 kilos de la temporada 23/24, para eso tenía que jugar un mínimo de partidos este año (a lo griezmann) y en el Barsa ya le habían dicho que antes que él iba a jugar Alexanco.


----------



## El chepa (4 Nov 2022)

Tampoco renuncia a los 15 kgs que le quedan hasta final de temporada. Él se quita de en medio y libera masa salarial para fichar en invierno. Su sueldo hasta final de año pasa a amontonarse entre los abultados pasivos del barsa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡Que grandes!*



Sabes que no es aquí donde hay que poner esto.


----------



## seven up (4 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Piqué no renuncia a los 30 kilos de la temporada 23/24, para eso tenía que jugar un mínimo de partidos este año (a lo griezmann) y en el Barsa ya le habían dicho que antes que él iba a jugar Alexanco.





El chepa dijo:


> Tampoco renuncia a los 15 kgs que le quedan hasta final de temporada. Él se quita de en medio y libera masa salarial para fichar en invierno. Su sueldo hasta final de año pasa a amontonarse entre los abultados pasivos del barsa.



Como buen catalán, "la pela es la pela".


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Sinceramente un zasca en toda la boca.
> 
> Si es que no cabe un tonto más en el foro.



Todo un zasca, le ha faltado la banca Rostchild en el Bernabeu. Puesto a decir chorradas. Se saca un libro y es palabra del señor, es todo veraz.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Sabéis algo sobre el "secuestro" del libro sobre Florentimo? Dicen que es imposible encontrarlo en las librerías.



Del gangster que ha arruinado al RM podemos esperar cualquier cosa...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Nov 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Todo ese dinero ha sido logrado a base de recalificaciones, ventas, chanchullos y estafas varias pagadas por los ciudadanos madrileños y españoles y que van a ir a parar a los bolsillos de los Gil y de Cerezo, dos putos bolsillos particulares. Estos dos señores y sus familias que han estado metidos en muchos chanchullos durante los 50 últimos años de la historia de España, salvados siempre por el poderes del momento, da lo mismo que gobernara la derecha, la izquierda o el centro, de todos siempre han rascado y al mismo tiempo los han salvado. Del dinero robado por los Gil en Andalucía no se ha recuperado un €, del dinero robado a los Atléticos cuando les estafaron con la conversión de la SA tampoco se ha recuperado un €. Eso si, de las recalificaciones del antiguo Vicente Calderón nada, el regalarles la mitad del importe de La Peineta tampoco y todo ese esfuerzo empleado por la Alcaldesa Manuela Carmena para que acabe el dinero público en la cuenta corriente de estos dos jetas. Luego habrá algún mediocre tontolaba que saque mierda del Tito para desviar un poco el tema.



Falacia del arenque rojo.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (4 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Menuda sarta de gilipolleces.
> 
> Scariolo entrena en Italia y es seleccionador, dónde está el problema?? El "Profe" Ortega es preparador del Pateti y va a ir con su selección al Mundial, dónde está el problema?? El problema es que Lopetegui fichó por el Madrid, es lo único, si hubiese ido a cualquier otro sitio no hubiese pasado nada.
> En cuanto a los seleccionados de Lopetegui... podemos compararlos con los seleccionados de Luis Tabique, joyitas como Eric García y demás basura que van a la selección por ser representados por el hermano de Guardiola. No atiende a criterios deportivos, sólo a criterios exclusivamente subjetivos basados en coleguismo y chupapollismo culé.
> ...



La pequeña diferencia con todos esos casos es que Lopetegui habia renovado con la Federacion 15 dias antes de fichar por Florentino Perez.

Pero vamos, que si el Ser Supremo ve bien ir a por el seleccionador de España mientras se esta jugando el Mundial (no antes ni despues), bien está.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (4 Nov 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Pues he de decir una cosa impopular aquí. Me cae bien Piqué. Sé que es un chulo creído catalanista y pijo. Pero yo no olvido que se partió la cara, literalmente, defendiendo la camiseta de España. No olvido que fue uno de los responsables de esas campeonatos de Europa y del mundo.
> 
> Y mis padres me enseñaron eso de que de bien nacidos, ser agradecidos.
> 
> Gracias por todo, Geraldín.



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJA
Se ha partido la cara?
En cuanto ha dejado de tener al puto Puyol al lado se ha visto lo que es.
Este tío juega en cualquier otro equipo de la LFP y no juega ni 4 partidos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Nov 2022)

A mi me ha gustado mucho el video de despedida de Pique, hay que reconocer que el tipo lo ha hecho con mucho estilo. Sobre todo en comparacion con la patetica rueda de prensa de despedida de Ramos cuando se fue del Madrid.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (4 Nov 2022)

[


loquehayqueoir dijo:


> También recuerdo cómo nos eliminó el Chelsea porque Ramos se empeñó en jugar infiltrado, y a ver dónde estaría el Madrid sin el gol de Lisboa. Quicir, que a ese juego pueden jugar muchos. Yo pensaba que no iba a ver a España ganar un Mundial en la puta vida, y si lo he visto es en parte gracias a él. Aunque nos toque arrastrarnos de aquí al 2050, yo le estoy agradecido a él, a todos sus compañeros barcelonistas, a Topor, a Del Bosque, al random de Capdevila y a quien haga falta.
> 
> Por otro lado, lo que le ha pasado es que era un futbolista como la copa de un pino pero tenía otras muchas inquietudes y además no necesitaba jugar por dinero. Hay gente a la que le toca la lotería completa de la vida, qué se le va a hacer. No hay un libro de instrucciones para el futbolista inquieto, y acabó metido en demasiados berenjenales cuando debería haberse retirado en cuanto se dio cuenta de que el fútbol le aburría. En fin, que yo tampoco consigo que me acabe de caer mal.



"Futbolista como la copa de un pino" -> Se podría hacer un video de 2 horas con sus liadas y sus jugadas de flojo. Un tío que ha jugado en el barsa y la selección POR DECRETO. 
"Futbolista inquieto" -> Ahora a ser un pijo de mierda con contactos heredados de su padre y hacer chanchullos por los que una persona normal lo mismo estaba en la cárcel es ser FUTBOLISTA INQUIETO.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (4 Nov 2022)

Madre mía, lees algunos comentarios y parece que esto es un hilo de comerle la polla a Piqué.
Si fuese negro estarían pidiendo su fichaje para el Madrid.

Una pena que se retire, por mí que se quedase 3 años más haciendo el ridículo.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Madre mía, lees algunos comentarios y parece que esto es un hilo de comerle la polla a Piqué.
> Si fuese negro estarían pidiendo su fichaje para el Madrid.
> 
> Una pena que se retire, por mí que se quedase 3 años más haciendo el ridículo.



Piqué es la definición de CERDO y espero que todos sus chanchullos adulterando competiciones se le echen encima!


----------



## petro6 (4 Nov 2022)

Mierdard Piqué es un mafioso que se cree más inteligente de lo que es porque hay un montón de subnormales que le han reido las gracias desde pequeñito cómo a todo buen integrante de la burguesía catalana. Que le den por el culo.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 Nov 2022)

me flipa el video!!!


cuanto mejor futbol veríamos con la SuperLeague y punto!!


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Mierdard Piqué es un mafioso que se cree más inteligente de lo que es porque hay un montón de subnormales que le han reido las gracias desde pequeñito cómo a todo buen integrante de la burguesía catalana. Que le den por el culo.



AMÉN


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A mi me ha gustado mucho el video de despedida de Pique, hay que reconocer que el tipo lo ha hecho con mucho estilo. Sobre todo en comparacion con la patetica rueda de prensa de despedida de Ramos cuando se fue del Madrid.



La mejor fue la del topo, la original, sus lagrimas de Judas fueron casi como ver al Barcelona palmar en champions


----------



## petro6 (4 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> La mejor fue la del topo, la original, sus lagrimas de Judas fueron casi como ver al Barcelona palmar en champions



Es verdad, cómo disfruté cuando se despidió ese perro traidor.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> La pequeña diferencia con todos esos casos es que Lopetegui habia renovado con la Federacion 15 dias antes de fichar por Florentino Perez.
> 
> Pero vamos, que si el Ser Supremo ve bien ir a por el seleccionador de España mientras se esta jugando el Mundial (no antes ni despues), bien está.



El ser superior es un subnormal... Si quería poner al inepto de Lopemierdi de entrenador del RM para cubrir el hueco dejado por ZZ bastaba con una llamada de teléfono:

ser superior: _Lopemierdi, ¿querrías venir al RM tras hacer el ridículo en el Mundial con España?_
Lopemierdi: _ Sr. Pérez es Usted un ser superior, sí quiero._
ser superior: _José Ángel Sánchez te llamará...
_
Lo que hicieron ambos es de subnormales integrales.


----------



## filets (4 Nov 2022)

Piqué es el subnormal que durante la celebracion del mundial se dedico a escupir a la gente desde el autobus. Y se pensaba que era gracioso
Un subnormal que por ser catalan y del barça ha tenido la proteccion del SECESIONISMO catalufo y por eso se crre un tio inteligente y brillante
Como voy a disfrutar cuando se arruine, porque acabará arruinado seguro con lo que le gustan las mujeres y el MDMA


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (4 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> me flipa el video!!!
> 
> 
> cuanto mejor futbol veríamos con la SuperLeague y punto!!




si una decima parte , una decima , lo hace un pedri , gavi , riqui , puchi , .... del VARsa Farsa , tenemos propaganda de dicho jugador en todas las televisiones radios y debates durante un año a diario

pero como es Vinicius uno del Madrid pues silencio y como mucho decir alguna vez que esta mejorando


----------



## Operacional (4 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Piqué es el subnormal que durante la celebracion del mundial se dedico a escupir a la gente desde el autobus. Y se pensaba que era gracioso
> Un subnormal que por ser catalan y del barça ha tenido la proteccion del SECESIONISMO catalufo y por eso se crre un tio inteligente y brillante
> Como voy a disfrutar cuando se arruine, porque acabará arruinado seguro con lo que le gustan las mujeres y el MDMA



Anoche los de la COPE riéndole las gracias mientras escuchaban todas sus históricas declaraciones antimadridistas y antiespañolas.


----------



## xilebo (4 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sabes que no es aquí donde hay que poner esto.



Tampoco hay que hacer leña del arbol caido, bastante tienen ya los atleticos y seguro q aqui lo leen tambien


----------



## xilebo (4 Nov 2022)

*Cotización disparada*

El brasileño es el sub-23 que más acciones de gol genera de las cinco grandes ligas y aspira al trono de hombre-gol del Real Madrid.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 Nov 2022)

a ver...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> La pequeña diferencia con todos esos casos es que Lopetegui habia renovado con la Federacion 15 dias antes de fichar por Florentino Perez.
> 
> Pero vamos, que si el Ser Supremo ve bien ir a por el seleccionador de España mientras se esta jugando el Mundial (no antes ni despues), bien está.



Antes no podía ser porque Zidane tardó mucho en irse, y después implicaba irse hasta Julio. Floren hizo bien, pero Lote no debería habérselo dicho a nadie.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A mi me ha gustado mucho el video de despedida de Pique, hay que reconocer que el tipo lo ha hecho con mucho estilo. Sobre todo en comparacion con la patetica rueda de prensa de despedida de Ramos cuando se fue del Madrid.



Hombre, pero eso ha sido algo personal, alguien que se dedica a ello además, nada que ver con el club. Gramos jamás haría algo así.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Madre mía, lees algunos comentarios y parece que esto es un hilo de comerle la polla a Piqué.
> Si fuese negro estarían pidiendo su fichaje para el Madrid.
> 
> Una pena que se retire, por mí que se quedase 3 años más haciendo el ridículo.



No ha sabido aceptar su final, que ya pasó hace un par de años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Piqué es la definición de CERDO y espero que todos sus chanchullos adulterando competiciones se le echen encima!



No va a pasar porque viene de familia rica y tiene colchón, pero qué a gusto nos quedaríamos si se arruinase.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Mierdard Piqué es un mafioso que se cree más inteligente de lo que es porque hay un montón de subnormales que le han reido las gracias desde pequeñito cómo a todo buen integrante de la burguesía catalana. Que le den por el culo.



A mí me pone enfermo cuando alguien dice que Piqué es muy "inteligente". ¿Inteligente de qué? Lo que es es un niñato pijo que siempre lo ha tenido muy fácil y con contactos y enchufes para todo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Nov 2022)

Operacional dijo:


> Anoche los de la COPE riéndole las gracias mientras escuchaban todas sus históricas declaraciones antimadridistas y antiespañolas.



Si fueran solo los de la COPE...Fueron todas las radios y televisiones. Y estos que se llaman periodistas NINGUNO asoció la despedida con la salida de la ley que impide que un futbolista tenga tratos comerciales con federación o liga.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tampoco hay que hacer leña del arbol caido, bastante tienen ya los atleticos y seguro q aqui lo leen tambien



Aquí solo entra furullo, los demás están escondidos allí en su caverna y no salen.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Nov 2022)

Coño, 1000 páginas.


----------



## feps (4 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Cotización disparada*
> 
> El brasileño es el sub-23 que más acciones de gol genera de las cinco grandes ligas y aspira al trono de hombre-gol del Real Madrid.



El Madrid en ataque se está manteniendo en gran medida por Rodrygo, tras la desaparición de Benzema.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (4 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Al Atleti le han marcado hoy Pepe, Eustaquio y Octavio... Sólo ha faltado el Ambrosio, que hoy andaba liado con el barbecho.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Nov 2022)

Operacional dijo:


> Anoche los de la COPE riéndole las gracias mientras escuchaban todas sus históricas declaraciones antimadridistas y antiespañolas.



qué puto asco de país... putos cainitas... siempre amparando y aplaudiendo a mamarrachos que nos insultan y desprecian...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Antes no podía ser porque Zidane tardó mucho en irse, y después implicaba irse hasta Julio. Floren hizo bien, pero Lote no debería habérselo dicho a nadie.



FloPer tendría que haberle emplazado al final del Mundial.. Punto y final.

¿Acaso tenía miedo a que Lopemierdi se fuera a otro club?

¿A cuento de qué las prisas?

No jodamos... Más allá de la absurda y disparatada elección por parte de FloPer si Lopemierdi al acabar el Mundial hubiera fichado por otro club poco interés tenía en estar en el RM.

No sé porqué coño os empeñáis en defender las cagadas de FloPer...


----------



## ironpipo (4 Nov 2022)

Página mil hijos de puta! 
Qué momento para estar vivo amigos


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si fueran solo los de la COPE...Fueron todas las radios y televisiones. Y estos que se llaman periodistas NINGUNO asoció la despedida con la salida de la ley que impide que un futbolista tenga tratos comerciales con federación o liga.



es la hostia... qué puto asco... 

Piqué es una rata que huye para que no le cacen por todas las hijoputadas que tiene montadas... 

Es un subnormal integral al que le ríen las gracias por ser del FCB y catalanazi


----------



## Edu.R (4 Nov 2022)

Vamos a por la 2.000


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Nov 2022)

*
1000*


----------



## Roedr (4 Nov 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Página mil hijos de puta!
> Qué momento para estar vivo amigos
> Ver archivo adjunto 1251030



y el Madrid... Campeón de Europa.


----------



## Operacional (5 Nov 2022)

De puta madre.


----------



## Chispeante (5 Nov 2022)

Pocos pueden decirlo:
Yo escribí un mensaje en la página 1000. Posiblemente mi mayor logro en mi década como forero. Ahí es nada...


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Piqué es el subnormal que durante la celebracion del mundial se dedico a escupir a la gente desde el autobus. Y se pensaba que era gracioso
> Un subnormal que por ser catalan y del barça ha tenido la proteccion del SECESIONISMO catalufo y por eso se crre un tio inteligente y brillante
> Como voy a disfrutar cuando se arruine, porque acabará arruinado seguro con lo que le gustan las mujeres y el MDMA



¿Arruinarse? en serio, pero si está forrado y no para de ganar pasta en sus negocios, solo con el que tiene montado con Rubi ya gana millones.
Es un chulo, pues si, lo ha demostrado, se cree muy listo , también, pero gana pasta, una cosa no quita la otra. Otra cuestión es que se cree que mucha gente no se da cuenta del personaje que es, pero es listo para los negocios, ¿acaso crees que sale del Barcelona sin pensar en su beneficio? ese lo tiene todo pensado.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A mí me pone enfermo cuando alguien dice que Piqué es muy "inteligente". ¿Inteligente de qué? Lo que es es un niñato pijo que siempre lo ha tenido muy fácil y con contactos y enchufes para todo.



ES un listillo, se ha buscado contactos y sabe aprovechar el tirón de donde está. Uno puede ser inteligente para muchas cosas y un necio para otras. Eso lo estamos viendo mucho durante esta plandemia.


----------



## feps (5 Nov 2022)

La hinchada de Mourinho.


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## Chichimango (5 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si fueran solo los de la COPE...Fueron todas las radios y televisiones. Y estos que se llaman periodistas NINGUNO asoció la despedida con la salida de la ley que impide que un futbolista tenga tratos comerciales con federación o liga.



Lo mismo ocurre con Guardiola, con Laporta o con Stoichkov, por decir solo tres nombres que se me vienen a la cabeza. Cuanto más antimadridistas y más hispanófobos, más gracia les hacen a los plumillas deportivos de Madrid. En cambio Arbeloa era un mourinhista despreciable y Salva Ballesta, un facha.

Es una especie de Síndrome de Estocolmo raro.


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Lo mismo ocurre con Guardiola, con Laporta o con Stoichkov, por decir solo tres nombres que se me vienen a la cabeza. Cuanto más antimadridistas y más hispanófobos, más gracia les hacen a los plumillas deportivos de Madrid. En cambio Arbeloa era un mourinhista despreciable y Salva Ballesta, un facha.
> 
> Es una especie de Síndrome de Estocolmo raro.




Es que la prensa "de Madrid" quiere vender en toda España, incluso en Cataluña, territorio comanche, y son unos "bien quedas". Cosa que no pasa con la escoria panfletaria culerda, que sólo escribe para su parroquia.


----------



## xilebo (5 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Coño, 1000 páginas.



Siempre te llevas la pagina 1000 de los hilos  pues el otro dia un forero dijo que iba a dar un premio a quien llegara en este hilo...


----------



## xilebo (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Siempre te llevas la pagina 1000 de los hilos  pues el otro dia un forero dijo que iba a dar un premio a quien llegara en este hilo...



¿Dónde está ese premio?


----------



## El chepa (5 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A mí me pone enfermo cuando alguien dice que Piqué es muy "inteligente". ¿Inteligente de qué? Lo que es es un niñato pijo que siempre lo ha tenido muy fácil y con contactos y enchufes para todo.



No debe ser ningún tolay, pero tiene cierto perfil a lo Pedro Sánchez. Mucho ego, presume de no tener frenos morales y sabe aprovechar las ventajas de pertenecer a las organizaciones (Psoe/barsa) más poderosas y delictivas de su entorno. 

En España el seleccionador no puede fichar por el Madrid pero el capitán del Barsa puede llevarse 4 millones al año por organizar la Supercopa en Arabia mientras la prensa, el mundo de la política, de la justicia y el resto de equipos le llaman listo y guapo. 

Luis Enrique podría fichar mañana por el Barsa que no pasaría nada. Si Carvajal o Nacho hicieran lo de la supercopa o les hubieran sacado las grabaciones con Mortadelo ya estarían en la cárcel o jugando en la liga china.


----------



## Roedr (5 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> No debe ser ningún tolay, pero tiene cierto perfil a lo Pedro Sánchez. Mucho ego, presume de no tener frenos morales y sabe aprovechar las ventajas de pertenecer a las organizaciones (Psoe/barsa) más poderosas y delictivas de su entorno.
> 
> En España el seleccionador no puede fichar por el Madrid pero el capitán del Barsa puede llevarse 4 millones al año por organizar la Supercopa en Arabia mientras la prensa, el mundo de la política, de la justicia y el resto de equipos le llaman listo y guapo.
> 
> Luis Enrique podría fichar mañana por el Barsa que no pasaría nada. Si Carvajal o Nacho hicieran lo de la supercopa o les hubieran sacado las grabaciones con Mortadelo ya estarían en la cárcel o jugando en la liga china.



Tal cual. Es el mundo en el que vivimos.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (5 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Lo de las perioputas es ya de traca.

Lo dice el mismo periódico que sacó más de doscientas portadas diciendo que el Mandril había fichado a Frapé.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (5 Nov 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Lo de las perioputas es ya de traca.
> 
> Lo dice el mismo periódico que sacó más de doscientas portadas diciendo que el Mandril había fichado a Frapé.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk



Este es carne de Premier de libro.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hombre, pero eso ha sido algo personal, alguien que se dedica a ello además, nada que ver con el club. Gramos jamás haría algo así.



Desde luego Ramos no hubiese dejado de cobrar hasta el ultimo euro que pudiese de su contrato.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> me flipa el video!!!
> 
> 
> cuanto mejor futbol veríamos con la SuperLeague y punto!!



El no de Mbappe fue lo mejor que le pudo pasar al Madrid, porque a nadie se le ocurriria ya traerlo a cambio de Vinicius.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Coño, 1000 páginas.



yo como foreo en modo dificil voy por la 500


----------



## Chispeante (5 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Lo mismo ocurre con Guardiola, con Laporta o con Stoichkov, por decir solo tres nombres que se me vienen a la cabeza. Cuanto más antimadridistas y más hispanófobos, más gracia les hacen a los plumillas deportivos de Madrid. En cambio Arbeloa era un mourinhista despreciable y Salva Ballesta, un facha.
> 
> Es una especie de Síndrome de Estocolmo raro.



Es España en estado puro. Hombres españoles votando en masa a partidos feminazis para seguir siendo ciudadanos de segunda. Pues con Florentino y Butragueño lo mismo, bailando el agua a los mismos que nos odian y que al mínimo síntoma de debilidad nos hubieran saltado al cuello 

Si llega a ser el Madrid el que tiene una deuda monstruosa mientras sigue fichando sin pudor ni medida, las ruedas de prensa de Laporta y Xavi hubieran sido de aúpa. Tan sólo hay que recordar lo que decía cierto cargo religioso catalán sobre el fichaje de Cristiano Ronaldo...


----------



## Edu.R (5 Nov 2022)

Que raro lo de jugar un lunes, la verdad.

Como no hay Copa, el día 10 se acabó y todos al Mundial. Y en enero ya veremos.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (5 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> El no de Mbappe fue lo mejor que le pudo pasar al Madrid, porque a nadie se le ocurriria ya traerlo a cambio de Vinicius.



¿Qué te has metido para decir tal disparate?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (5 Nov 2022)

Vinicius es malo, feo y tonto. Lo tiene todo y todo malo. 

Es un producto de márketing florentinista para tapar los ridículos con Mbappé y Haaland. La prensa afín lo vende como un crack y los borregos os lo creéis.

Vinicius es una puta mierda que hace el ridículo con el balón 19 de cada 20 veces. Esa estadística la defendemos cualquiera de este foro a su edad y entrenando a diario.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (5 Nov 2022)

¿Para qué existe la Liga?

Para que el Barcelona no juegue con el Bayern cada semana.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> En La Galerna han entrevistado a Juanma Trueba, que escribe muy bien y me parece uno de los máximos exponentes del piperismo ilustrado.
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo con él en casi nada y me fascina que un hombre inteligente pueda estar tan equivocado, creo que por contagio de ambientes gafapastas.
> 
> ...



me encanta estar en contra de gente como esa...


----------



## feps (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (5 Nov 2022)

Los muertazos estos que se hacen llamar equipos de la liga, ¿tienen pensado marcarle algún día a la cosa esta que encaja 2 goles por partido en Champions?


----------



## spam (5 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> No debe ser ningún tolay, pero tiene cierto perfil a lo Pedro Sánchez. Mucho ego, presume de no tener frenos morales y sabe aprovechar las ventajas de pertenecer a las organizaciones (Psoe/barsa) más poderosas y delictivas de su entorno.
> 
> En España el seleccionador no puede fichar por el Madrid pero el capitán del Barsa puede llevarse 4 millones al año por organizar la Supercopa en Arabia mientras la prensa, el mundo de la política, de la justicia y el resto de equipos le llaman listo y guapo.
> 
> Luis Enrique podría fichar mañana por el Barsa que no pasaría nada. Si Carvajal o Nacho hicieran lo de la supercopa o les hubieran sacado las grabaciones con Mortadelo ya estarían en la cárcel o jugando en la liga china.



Tan crudo como esto, imposible sintetizarlo mejor. Suscribo de pe a pa


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


>



Todo OK, José Luis.


----------



## 11kjuan (5 Nov 2022)

El sistema no quiere que el Barcelona esté más de tres años sin ganar la liga.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Vinicius es malo, feo y tonto. Lo tiene todo y todo malo.
> 
> Es un producto de márketing florentinista para tapar los ridículos con Mbappé y Haaland. La prensa afín lo vende como un crack y los borregos os lo creéis.
> 
> Vinicius es una puta mierda que hace el ridículo con el balón 19 de cada 20 veces. Esa estadística la defendemos cualquiera de este foro a su edad y entrenando a diario.



Vinicius es al RM como Dembelé es al Barça.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (5 Nov 2022)

Y lo curioso es que hoy, Piqué ha hecho el mejor partido de la temporada. El tío estaría descentrado estas últimas semanas, pero aún así, parece que le han puesto un rival a su medida. 

Sergio Ramos de titular con el PSG, y Piqué pidiendo titularidad en su despedida. De ganar seis títulos por temporada a ser el sexto central.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Nov 2022)

Bueno, hay que hacer 6 de 6. Realmente acabar 1 pt por delante o por detrás del Barcelona daría un poco igual, pero por no aguantar el discursito durante mes y medio, casi mejor coger la delantera.

Mañana es un partido sospechoso, aunque Vallecas es un campo que se nos da muy bien. Tenemos una derrota Paco en 2019 cuando estaba Zidane y no había nada en juego. Si quitamos esa, son 10 victorias en 10 partidos. La última derrota fue en 1997.


----------



## qneb (5 Nov 2022)

Todos los que hemos jugado un poco al fútbol, alguna vez nos hemos dejado un gol. Que alguien me explique el movimiento completamente antinatural del central y ya puestos, la estirada del portero. No os engañeis, es imposible ganar una liga asi, un equipo que va a batir el record de menos goles encajados y que en Champions sale a 2 por partido, pero vamos, que no hay nada sospechoso.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Nov 2022)

Estupendo aporte. No había.visto el partido. Es descarado como se dejan meter gol. Y más descarado aún si cabe como contra el Madrid el mierda almeria jugó a MUERTE todo lo contrario que contra el Farsa VARsa que se han dejado ganar. El Almería un filial más.

esta mas que claro que la liga está AMAÑADA con la mafia arbitral del VARsa y Roures para que la gane el Farsa.

cuanto antes dejemos esta liga corrupta y vayamos a la Superliga mejor. En europa hay arbitros legales , no como los corruptos de la liga. Por eso el farsa lleva años estrellandose en Europa: no tiene su mafia arbitral en Europa salvo contadas ocasiones : obrevo, aytekin


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Nov 2022)

La liga está adulterada.


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> La liga está adulterada.



Lo de la entrada es criminal, joder vaya jaleo.

Recuerdo una roja a Modric contra el celta por rozar por atrás a un jugador.

De verdad que si el Madrid acaba ganando la liga va a tener un mérito tremendo.


----------



## VASILI BORRACHOWSKI (6 Nov 2022)

El Cadiz llega al partido con el Madrid con muchas bajas, si se gana al Rayo, se pueden sacar 6 puntos muy fácilmente


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> El sistema no quiere que el Barcelona esté más de tres años sin ganar la liga.



Con FloPer a la cabeza


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Vinicius es al RM como Dembelé es al Barça.



Has resumido certeramente todo el rollo que he soltado.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Lo de la entrada es criminal, joder vaya jaleo.
> 
> Recuerdo una roja a Modric contra el celta por rozar por atrás a un jugador.
> 
> De verdad que si el Madrid acaba ganando la liga va a tener un mérito tremendo.



Es prácticamente imposible que el RM gane la liga esta Tª:

- Plantilla mediocre y estrellas (Benzemá, Modric y Kroos) envejecidas

- _Espanya paga a traidores_: Como ya se evidenció la Tª pasada, todas las instituciones, clubes, federaciones, medios de manipilación, etc a una están ayudando al FCB a salir del pozo

- FloPer quiere que el FCB gane (entiende el fútbol como el corrupto mundo de la construcción y la política: "_éso para ti, ésto para mí... hoy por ti, mañana por mí"_). Cree fervientemente que es bueno para el RM que el FCB esté bien... Ya sabemos todos que si estuviera en la mano del FCB el RM desaparecería... FCB, Sevila, Real Suciedad, Bilbado, Patético, Osasuna, Valencia, etc...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> La liga está adulterada.



El HdlgP que maneja la estafa tecnológica del VAR ha avalado al FCB con 30 millones de EUR... 

Y nadie en el fútbol español se ha quejado... El HdlgP de FloPer ha callado como la putita que es.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Nov 2022)

brutal lo de la prensa antimadridista de Marca y As.

dando portadas de lo bueno que era gerardo piqué


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> El no de Mbappe fue lo mejor que le pudo pasar al Madrid, porque a nadie se le ocurriria ya traerlo a cambio de Vinicius.



Le falta aumentar la factura de goles. Pero sí, Vini es un orgullo.


----------



## petro6 (6 Nov 2022)

El Madrid siempre tiene más opciones de ganar la Champions que la Liga, pues debe afrontar 38 eliminatorias para intentar conseguir un título patrio,mientras el Nandrolona tendría opciones de ganarla hasta con el equipo femenino.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Nov 2022)

En la prensa antimadridista marca y as no dicen nada del robo ayer del farsa


----------



## JimTonic (6 Nov 2022)

No se ni porque veis la liga y os hacéis mala sangre

Esta liga es para el barca han activado las palancas para comprar todo lo posible a nivel de federación y arbitros y var.


Yo este año no he visto ni el Madrid barca


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Nov 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> No se ni porque veis la liga y os hacéis mala sangre
> 
> Esta liga es para el barca han activado las palancas para comprar todo lo posible a nivel de federación y arbitros y var.
> 
> ...



Esto va mas alla de arbitros , mucho mas. Se trata de la falta de voluntad de los rivales de competir ante el Barcelona, porque con la complicidad arbitral y la periodistica ya contabamos.

Cuando el Barcelona de Guardiola era emperador de Uropa entiendo que los rivales con escasa plantilla prefieiese ahorrar esfuerzos e ir de los dos grandes a por el mas asequible...pero siguiendo ese razonamiento ahora deberian empujarle menos al Real e ir a degüello ante el Barcelona ....y no es asi, como el Bsrcelona esta fatal se nota mucho mas la actitud pasiva, es mas cantoso, mas.......fraudulento.


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2022)

Día de gloria para Bale. 

Ese HDP nació con unas condiciones únicas. Podría haber sido perfectamente el dominador del fútbol mundial tras Messi/CR7. Pero el buen Dios, como a veces Cupido y sus flechas del amor, colmó de dones a un sin vergüenza.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Nov 2022)

FloPer allana el terreno al FCB. El pseudo-9 de 35 años, que se está reservando para jugar con Francia el Mundial, vuelve a ser baja.

El RM 2022/23 vuelve a no disponer de delanteros para jugar un partido oficial. Vergonzoso.









Otra vez sin Benzema


Benzema no saltó al entrenamiento y, a la espera de confirmación oficial, apunta a baja contra el Rayo. Sería su octava ausencia esta temporada.




as.com


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> FloPer allana el terreno al FCB. El pseudo-9 de 35 años, que se está reservando para jugar con Francia el Mundial, vuelve a ser baja.
> 
> El RM 2022/23 vuelve a no disponer de delanteros para jugar un partido oficial. Vergonzoso.
> 
> ...



Con la plantilla que hay se le tiene que ganar al Rayo sí o sí.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Nov 2022)

*Opción Iker Bravo*
_Aunque el delantero titular será *Rodrygo*, el killer del filial sigue llamando a la puerta y el contexto le abre, ligeramente, las puertas. Viene de marcarle al Celtic en 9 segundos (en la Youth League) y ya acumula cuatro dianas entre el Castilla y el juvenil A en apenas 600′. Ancelotti lo reclutó ayer para el entrenamiento del primer equipo y aunque hoy no ha repetido, podría entrar en la lista. *Está cedido del Bayer Leverkusen, pero el Madrid -salvo sorpresa mayúscula- ejercerá su opción de compra a final de temporada: unos 6 millones de euros*._

El RM deFloPer debe de ser el único equipo del mundo que acaba pagando millones de EUR por sus putos propios canteranos.

El caso más sangrante fue el de Mariano. Es todo acojonante.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Con la plantilla que hay se le tiene que ganar al Rayo sí o sí.



Éso es otro tema... El caso es que el único pseudo delantero del nivel del RM ha sido baja en 8 partidos ya y estamos a principios de noviembre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> FloPer allana el terreno al FCB. El pseudo-9 de 35 años, que se está reservando para jugar con Francia el Mundial, vuelve a ser baja.
> 
> El RM 2022/23 vuelve a no disponer de delanteros para jugar un partido oficial. Vergonzoso.
> 
> ...



Buneo, no nos anticipemos. Esperemos al Mundial. Si juega todos los partidos entonces sí habrá que cabrearse.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

qneb dijo:


> Todos los que hemos jugado un poco al fútbol, alguna vez nos hemos dejado un gol. Que alguien me explique el movimiento completamente antinatural del central y ya puestos, la estirada del portero. No os engañeis, es imposible ganar una liga asi, un equipo que va a batir el record de menos goles encajados y que en Champions sale a 2 por partido, pero vamos, que no hay nada sospechoso.



El far$a en liga tiene alfombra roja. Los equipos que van al nuevo campo ni se mueven ni hacen amago de hacer algo. Es una puta mierda todo. Luego salen a Europa y los equipos serios les pintan la cara.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Éso es otro tema... El caso es que el único pseudo delantero del nivel del RM ha sido baja en 8 partidos ya y estamos a principios de noviembre.



Que el Mundial iba a perjudicar era algo que se sabía.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Lo de la entrada es criminal, joder vaya jaleo.
> 
> Recuerdo una roja a Modric contra el celta por rozar por atrás a un jugador.
> 
> De verdad que si el Madrid acaba ganando la liga va a tener un mérito tremendo.



Hace años que la tiene. Ganarle a un equipo que tiene a todo el sistema detrás es de ser muy buenos.


----------



## wanamaker (6 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> *Opción Iker Bravo*
> _Aunque el delantero titular será *Rodrygo*, el killer del filial sigue llamando a la puerta y el contexto le abre, ligeramente, las puertas. Viene de marcarle al Celtic en 9 segundos (en la Youth League) y ya acumula cuatro dianas entre el Castilla y el juvenil A en apenas 600′. Ancelotti lo reclutó ayer para el entrenamiento del primer equipo y aunque hoy no ha repetido, podría entrar en la lista. *Está cedido del Bayer Leverkusen, pero el Madrid -salvo sorpresa mayúscula- ejercerá su opción de compra a final de temporada: unos 6 millones de euros*._
> 
> El RM deFloPer debe de ser el único equipo del mundo que acaba pagando millones de EUR por sus putos propios canteranos.
> ...



No es canterano del Madrid.
Estaba en el Barsa, despues Leverkusen y ahora lo ficha el Madrid.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Le falta aumentar la factura de goles. Pero sí, Vini es un orgullo.



¿Orgullo de qué? Un payaso que sale quejándose del racismo en España y que, usando el impacto mediático del RM, predica que va a luchar contra la xenofobia y no sé qué mierdas más...

Si sufre racismo que se vaya a África, a la tierra de dónde supuestamente los blancos arrancaron a sus ancestros, y que nos cuente lo bien que vive en países gestionados por negros.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Nov 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> No es canterano del Madrid.
> Estaba en el Barsa, despues Leverkusen y ahora lo ficha el Madrid.



Hostia. ¡Gracias por la corrección!


----------



## xilebo (6 Nov 2022)

*Otra vez sin Benzema*

No saltó al césped y, a la espera de confirmación oficial, apunta a baja contra el Rayo. Sería su octava ausencia esta temporada (se ha perdido el 40% de los partidos)


----------



## Edu.R (6 Nov 2022)

qneb dijo:


> Todos los que hemos jugado un poco al fútbol, alguna vez nos hemos dejado un gol. Que alguien me explique el movimiento completamente antinatural del central y ya puestos, la estirada del portero. No os engañeis, es imposible ganar una liga asi, un equipo que va a batir el record de menos goles encajados y que en Champions sale a 2 por partido, pero vamos, que no hay nada sospechoso.



Yo al Barcelona en partidos fáciles no suelo verle, salvo que alomejor al descanso vaya empatando o perdiendo, por si cae.

La 2° parte si la vi. El 1-0 es un error GROSERO de la linea defensiva. No voy a decir que está hecho aposta, pero a un equipo que defienda un poco, ese gol Dembelé no se lo marca. Lo venden como un jugadón de Dembelé, y es un cantada terrible de los centrales y encima el medio defensivo ni apoya. Hasta Asensio fumado te hace esa jugada con semejante espacio.

También os digo que el Almeria es muy malo, el portero el año que viene va a volar de ahi porque es un héroe, ayer si no es por él acaba 5-0.

Lo que pasa es que el Barcelona hace méritos de los deméritos de los rivales. Por ejemplo, nosotros ganamos 0-3 en Elche, con los 3 goles anulados además y lo que dijimos la mayoría fue que el Elche era MUY malo. El Barcelona se cree el Brasil del 70 y cuando le toca un equipo "que no le respeta", le pinta la cara casi siempre.

En Liga llevamos 13 partidos y no han encajado en 11. En Champions 6 partidos, encajando en los 6 partidos. Claro que si guapi. Por algún motivo muchos equipos en la Liga salen al Camp Nou acojonados, como pensando que si salen a jugar les van a caer 7... y eso al Barcelona le da mucha ventaja. Pero solo pasa en la Liga... vais a ver en la Europa League que le va a tocar una mediania, y no va a ir al Camp Nou a poner el culo, lo va a intentar. Y no va a perder 7-0.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Yo al Barcelona en partidos fáciles no suelo verle, salvo que alomejor al descanso vaya empatando o perdiendo, por si cae.
> 
> La 2° parte si la vi. *El 1-0 es un error GROSERO* de la linea defensiva. No voy a decir que está hecho aposta, pero a un equipo que defienda un poco, ese gol Dembelé no se lo marca. Lo venden como un jugadón de Dembelé, y es un cantada terrible de los centrales y encima el medio defensivo ni apoya. Hasta Asensio fumado te hace esa jugada con semejante espacio.
> 
> ...




lo que es grosero es decir que eso fue un error , cuando 3 TRES jugadores del almeria UNO TRAS OTRO se quedan quietos y dejan pasar descaradamente a dembele , y encima como si no fuese suficiente también el portero del almeria deja descaradamente pasar el balon quedandose de pie sin el mas mínimo interes por tirarse a por un balón que ademas no iba fuerte


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (6 Nov 2022)

Ayer, ganó el City con uno menos, y el Barcelona está en modo pub cada vez que juega como local en Liga. En el Camp Nou, los partidos son como entrenamientos a puerta abierta. 

Se ve que los equipos grandes no quieren salir de esa comodidad, comodidad que se convierte en beneficios y no en tradición. 

Por eso, no entiendo cómo los ingleses no quieren una SuperLiga. El Madrid se atreve a alcanzar metas para no evitar la excelencia. 

Salvo que el equipo de tu ciudad haya estado varios años en Segunda B, y luego ascienda a Primera. La Liga no tiene ningún sentido. La emoción se da porque consiste en un mano a mano el Barcelona y Madrid. 

Qué le pongan a Piqué la exhibición que dio Mbappé en el Camp Nou !!


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Nov 2022)

El equipo de guarros de Vallekas sale al 200% contra el Madrit e Iraola es un buen entrenador que le saca muy buen rendimiento a la plantilla Paco que tiene.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## El amigo (6 Nov 2022)

Menudas pajas mentales que os hacéis conque los equipos ponen el culo con el Barcelona. Haceros a la idea que madrid y barca están muy por encima del resto y esto va a ser un mano a mano.


----------



## feps (6 Nov 2022)

Aleluya.

"En el futuro veo a Rodrygo más como delantero que como extremo. Es que la banda no es su mejor posición; él es muy bueno en el desmarque, en los espacios reducidos." (Carlo Ancelotti)


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Nov 2022)

Nutriçao, el payaso betazo cuck de la pusesió de Setién va perdiendo 0-1 contra el chad del cartel de sinaloa Aguirre.

22% de pusesió el mallorca, más remates a puerta que el Villareal del subnormal


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Vinicius es malo, feo y tonto. Lo tiene todo y todo malo.
> 
> Es un producto de márketing florentinista para tapar los ridículos con Mbappé y Haaland. La prensa afín lo vende como un crack y los borregos os lo creéis.
> 
> Vinicius es una puta mierda que hace el ridículo con el balón 19 de cada 20 veces. Esa estadística la defendemos cualquiera de este foro a su edad y entrenando a diario.



Yo no cambiaria a Vinicius por Mbappe. Vinicius tiene tanto o mas regate, tanto o mas desborde, es practicamente igual de rapido, y ademas es mas jugador de equipo. Mbappe tiene mas gol, eso si, pero a mi Vinicius me parece un jugador mas completo.

Cuando llego Vinicius, yo pensaba que seria un nuevo caso Robinho, afortunadamente me equivoque de cabo a rabo. Pero sigo pensando que Mbappe esta bastante sobrevalorado.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo no cambiaria a Vinicius por Mbappe. Vinicius tiene tanto o mas regate, tanto o mas desborde, es practicamente igual de rapido, y ademas es mas jugador de equipo. Mbappe tiene mas gol, eso si, pero a mi Vinicius me parece un jugador mas completo.
> 
> Cuando llego Vinicius, yo pensaba que seria un nuevo caso Robinho, afortunadamente me equivoque de cabo a rabo. Pero sigo pensando que Mbappe esta bastante sobrevalorado.



Mbapiés le da mil vueltas a vinicius el problema es que mbapé es una rata miserable dominado por la loca del coño de su madre y meterlo en el equipo sería como tener una fusión de ramos casillas y el mono de keylor navas todo en uno.

Sis plau NO.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo no cambiaria a Vinicius por Mbappe. Vinicius tiene tanto o mas regate, tanto o mas desborde, es practicamente igual de rapido, y ademas es mas jugador de equipo.
> 
> Cuando llego Vinicius, yo pensaba que seria un nuevo caso Robinho, afortunadamente me equivoque de cabo a rabo. Pero sigo pensando que Mbappe esta bastante sobrevalorado.



Joder, si tanta gente véis algo en Vinicius será que estoy equivocado.

Como repito cual matraca, yo no veo un futbolista en ese chaval: tiene la velocidad propia de un deportista de su edad y raza... y el atrevimiento que le genera su inconsciencia. Por lo demás no tiene gol y toma malas decisiones en el 95% de las ocasiones.

Ojalá tengáis todos razón y acabe siendo un puto astro en el RM... Ojalá...


----------



## petro6 (6 Nov 2022)

El Callo Vallecano mañana saldrá con navajas,.


----------



## petro6 (6 Nov 2022)

El Quique Santiamén es el nuevo Miguel Ángel Lotina Oruecheberría (alias "M.A.L.O" ), del Villarreal. Equipo al que va, equipo al que arrasa,


----------



## pepitoburbujas (6 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Joder, si tanta gente véis algo en Vinicius será que estoy equivocado.
> 
> Como repito cual matraca, yo no veo un futbolista en ese chaval: tiene la velocidad propia de un deportista de su edad y raza... y el atrevimiento que le genera su inconsciencia. Por lo demás no tiene gol y toma malas decisiones en el 95% de las ocasiones.
> 
> Ojalá tengáis todos razón y acabe siendo un puto astro en el RM... Ojalá...




Estimado Tigris, es que si Vini tuviese más gol estaríamos hablando de un jugador que ganaría balones de oro varios. Le falta gol en tanto que no tiene buen disparo ni instinto depredador, pero aún así es el mejor jugador que tenemos. Lleva el peso del ataque, pero no de ahora, si no ya cuando lo empezó a poner Solari..

Y ahora que Benzema "est disparu" pues más peso lleva. Los rivales ya lo conocen y aún así los vuelve locos.

Yo el miedo que tengo es que le afecte la fama, que se Neymarice con los likes, redes sociales y toda esa mierda y se descentre.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Cuando llego Vinicius, yo pensaba que seria un nuevo caso Robinho, afortunadamente me equivoque de cabo a rabo. Pero sigo pensando que Mbappe esta bastante sobrevalorado.



Yo pensaba que iba a ser un Robinho en el buen sentido: un tío bastante válido al que aburrieron en el Madrid que podía ser un apoyo o un revulsivo de jugadores de más enjundia. Pero no, afortunadamente es un top 10 mundial y ya lo ha demostrado.


----------



## Cicciolino (6 Nov 2022)

La churradita del finde en la cara de los furbolerdos:



Un, dos, tres andando y padentro... Dumb-elé MANDA! JOJOJOJO.

TODO el deporte de hélite está amañado, catetazos. Sí, la 14.ª también, como es obvio.

DEP en Liga Satánder.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Nov 2022)

Venía dispuesto a TODO (no homo)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.

..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
Y resién me entero nomás que la competensia es mañana. 
Buenas noches, pues.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Joder, si tanta gente véis algo en Vinicius será que estoy equivocado.
> 
> Como repito cual matraca, yo no veo un futbolista en ese chaval: tiene la velocidad propia de un deportista de su edad y raza... y el atrevimiento que le genera su inconsciencia. Por lo demás no tiene gol y toma malas decisiones en el 95% de las ocasiones.
> 
> Ojalá tengáis todos razón y acabe siendo un puto astro en el RM... Ojalá...



Joder, no tiene gol y marcó 20 el año pasado en un equipo como el Madrí. Yo tenía muchas dudas con él pero el último año y medio me ha demostrado que el equivocado era yo. Quizás Frappé es mejor, pero vale 10 veces más y solo sabe generar problemas. Prefiero a Vini.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> El Callo Vallecano mañana saldrá con navajas,.



Uf, jugamos en Vallecas. No salimos vivos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Estimado Tigris, es que si Vini tuviese más gol estaríamos hablando de un jugador que ganaría balones de oro varios. Le falta gol en tanto que no tiene buen disparo ni instinto depredador, pero aún así es el mejor jugador que tenemos. Lleva el peso del ataque, pero no de ahora, si no ya cuando lo empezó a poner Solari..
> 
> Y ahora que Benzema "est disparu" pues más peso lleva. Los rivales ya lo conocen y aún así los vuelve locos.
> 
> Yo el miedo que tengo es que le afecte la fama, que se Neymarice con los likes, redes sociales y toda esa mierda y se descentre.



De hecho fíjate en como todos los rivales le ponen 2-3 jugadores encima y condicionan su táctica a lo que haga. Eso no lo hacen con un mindundi.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Venía dispuesto a TODO (no homo)
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Sasto wey.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (6 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Día de gloria para Bale.
> 
> Ese HDP nació con unas condiciones únicas. Podría haber sido perfectamente el dominador del fútbol mundial tras Messi/CR7. Pero el buen Dios, como a veces Cupido y sus flechas del amor, colmó de dones a un sin vergüenza.



En cambio, a tí el buen Dios te dió las condiciones del perfecto gilipollas.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (6 Nov 2022)

Han expulsado a un moro por darle un codazo al hijo de puta del Papu. Pero al Papu por ir a lesionar a Valverde amarilla por compromiso.

Lo de esta liga es imposible de vender.


----------



## Roedr (6 Nov 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> En cambio, a tí el buen Dios te dió las condiciones del perfecto gilipollas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk



En cambio, a ti te otorgó el don de la ignorancia. No hay más que ver como escribes.


----------



## feps (6 Nov 2022)

Pagar un pastón mensual a DAZN o Movistar es sufragar un atraco televisado en HD.


----------



## Forenski (6 Nov 2022)

Tres rojas en el Betis -Sevila y los árbitros de campo no habían visto ninguna. Menudo nivel de arbitraje tan pésimo.

El Betis ¿ qué hace? Parece que está haciendo todo lo posible para que el Sevilla remonte. Los jugadores de fútbol tendrán mucha pasta pero son unos auténticos descerebrados en su mayoría


----------



## El chepa (6 Nov 2022)

El Betis tiene a un negro que se llama Luis Enrique.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> El Betis tiene a un negro que se llama Luis Enrique.



jajajajaj


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (6 Nov 2022)

misma entrada y *mismo arbitro* eeh???

¿entonces donde esta la diferencia?
no se no see...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> El Betis tiene a un negro que se llama Luis Enrique.



¿Y su padre cómo se llama?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Y su padre cómo se llama?



AMUNIKE


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Nov 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> AMUNIKE



Amunike, tu padre es Echenique


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Amunike, tu padre es Echenique



esto va a terminar es SAGA

LUIS ENRIQUE HIJO DE AMUNIKE HIJO DE ECHENIKE


----------



## 11kjuan (6 Nov 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> esto va a terminar es SAGA
> 
> LUIS ENREIQUE HIJO DE AMUNIKE HIJO DE ECHENIKE



Como en el señor de los anillos


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## feps (7 Nov 2022)

Si en la Champions la realización televisiva y del VAR fuese de Mediapro, el Madrid no habría ganado ninguna de las últimas cinco Copas de Europa.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Nov 2022)

El moro se ha vuelto a borrar del partido de hoy


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo no cambiaria a Vinicius por Mbappe. Vinicius tiene tanto o mas regate, tanto o mas desborde, es practicamente igual de rapido, y ademas es mas jugador de equipo. Mbappe tiene mas gol, eso si, pero a mi Vinicius me parece un jugador mas completo.
> 
> Cuando llego Vinicius, yo pensaba que seria un nuevo caso Robinho, afortunadamente me equivoque de cabo a rabo. Pero sigo pensando que Mbappe esta bastante sobrevalorado.



Lo he estado consultando con la almohada y me cuesta creer que Vinicius es un jugador de máximo nivel.

Me cuesta creer que...
...en el Bayern quitaría el puesto a Sadio Mané
...en el PSG quitería el puesto a Mbappé o Neymar
...en el ATM, sin el retrasado mental del Cholo, quitaría el puesto a Joao Félix
...en el City quitaría el puesto a Phil Foden o Jack Grealish


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2022)

Monchi es gilipollas pero lo que hace es ir a saludar a su afición, solamente; entiendo que es un derbi y que todos están a 1000, pero todos han hecho algo parecidi.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Lo he estado consultando con la almohada y me cuesta creer que Vinicius es un jugador de máximo nivel.
> 
> Me cuesta creer que...
> ...en el Bayern quitaría el puesto a Sadio Mané
> ...



La única en la que llevas razón es en el caso PSG, al resto se los folla Vinicius.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Si en la Champions la realización televisiva y del VAR fuese de Mediapro, el Madrid no habría ganado ninguna de las últimas cinco Copas de Europa.



Al menos, el karma le ha devuelto un par de leches al Papu.


----------



## 11kjuan (7 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Monchi es gilipollas pero lo que hace es ir a saludar a su afición, solamente; entiendo que es un derbi y que todos están a 1000, pero todos han hecho algo parecidi.



Cerdilla FC. en estado puro.

Ese Monchi, ha tenido la suerte de vivir de algunos fichajes random que le ha salido muy bien al Sevilla.

Pero nada más. Veremos a ver cuándo el Sevilla baje a segunda, que es su hábitat natural.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2022)

Siempre culerdo... menos un ratito.


----------



## feps (7 Nov 2022)

Este es el hombre a fichar.









Barella, el mejor de Europa


El jugador del Inter está viviendo una temporada excepcional y, según los datos de Olocip, está siendo el mejor mediocampista de este curso en las ligas top




as.com


----------



## Chichimango (7 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Monchi es gilipollas pero lo que hace es ir a saludar a su afición, solamente; entiendo que es un derbi y que todos están a 1000, pero todos han hecho algo parecidi.



Eso de Monchi es macarrismo puro, lo hace sabiendo que va a provocar la tangana posterior. Con las pulsaciones de la gente a 120 no puedes salir al centro del campo a hacer gestitos y a exhibirte de esa forma. Luego en rueda de prensa agradeces su presencia a la afición sevillista y ya está, el teatrillo es innecesario. 

Tiene un afán de protagonismo desmesurado y algún día le va a pasar factura.


----------



## ironpipo (7 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Eso de Monchi es macarrismo puro, lo hace sabiendo que va a provocar la tangana posterior. Con las pulsaciones de la gente a 120 no puedes salir al centro del campo a hacer gestitos y a exhibirte de esa forma. Luego en rueda de prensa agradeces su presencia a la afición sevillista y ya está, el teatrillo es innecesario.
> 
> Tiene un afán de protagonismo desmesurado y algún día le va a pasar factura.



Es calbo
Pocos calbos se conocen que sean tíos discretos y sensatos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Siempre culerdo... menos un ratito.



El titular tenía que haber sido...

" siempre fui un paquete"


----------



## 11kjuan (7 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El titular tenía que haber sido...
> 
> " siempre fui un paquete"



Este payaso no fue quien mató a una muchacha conduciendo un coche borracho ?

Que asco de gentuza


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Este es el hombre a fichar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En madrid se vive mejor que en Milán, esta claro
ancelotti se lo habrá dicho ya


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El titular tenía que haber sido...
> 
> " siempre fui un paquete"



Cierto
el madrid no lo ha querido nunca


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Siempre culerdo... menos un ratito.



Estará borracho, como cuando conducía borracho.


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Nov 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Estará borracho, como cuando conducía borracho.



Si tú eres la de la foto de tu avatar estás buenísima te lo juro


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Al menos, el karma le ha devuelto un par de leches al Papu.



Lástima no salió en camilla... Qué sinvergüenza... 

La entrada a Valverde fue criminal. Sólo superada por el HdlgP de Dembelé el pasado sábado.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Si tú eres la de la foto de tu avatar estás buenísima te lo juro



¿No conoces la historia de cuando Alonso conducía borracho y se cargó a la novia?









Detenido el futbolista Marcos Alonso tras un accidente en el que murió su novia


Como tantos madrileños, habían salido a tomar una copa ayer por la noche al ser hoy día festivo. Era un grupo de cinco amigos de entre 18 y 20 años y pasaron parte de la noche en la discoteca Buddha, situada en la carretera de La Coruña.




www.larazon.es


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Monchi es gilipollas pero lo que hace es ir a saludar a su afición, solamente; entiendo que es un derbi y que todos están a 1000, pero todos han hecho algo parecidi.



Son sus costumbres, hay que respetarlas... 

Esta peña sevillana no va a parar hasta que haya muertos en un derby... al tiempo...


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Nov 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿No conoces la historia de cuando Alonso conducía borracho y se cargó a la novia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, no la conocía 
menuda historia


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Son sus costumbres, hay que respetarlas...
> 
> Esta peña sevillana no va a parar hasta que haya muertos en un derby... al tiempo...



Son los del sevilla casi siempre


----------



## feps (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Nov 2022)

me cuesta muchísimo entender como el sr. Roig ha hecho esta maniobra, tiene que haber motivos que se nos escapan
era tan fácil como llamar a Joaquín del Betis 
lo que no me cabe duda es de que no va a perdonar ni un euro


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Nov 2022)

en cuanto se active el feminazismo establecido este está a un paso no solo de que le echen sino ademas de pisar la carcel ......















al menos ha dicho pechitos , un pequeño favor porque en realidad estos lesbianos estan todas mas planas que una tabla


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> al menos ha dicho pechitos , un pequeño favor porque en realidad estos lesbianos estan todas mas planas que una tabla



Si conocieras a alguna de esas en la intimidad, no dirías eso.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> FloPer allana el terreno al FCB. El pseudo-9 de 35 años, que se está reservando para jugar con Francia el Mundial, vuelve a ser baja.



¿Has dicho Flaper?


----------



## feps (7 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> En madrid se vive mejor que en Milán, esta claro
> ancelotti se lo habrá dicho ya



Barella es ahora mismo el sustituto natural de Modric en Europa. No hay ninguno mejor.


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Barella es ahora mismo el sustituto natural de Modric en Europa. No hay ninguno mejor.



Y físicamente es otro nivel
yo también lo ficharía


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Nov 2022)

Que puto asco me da el catalán ese de gafas de vomistar


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Nov 2022)

Voy pensando chistes para cuando nos toque el PSG.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2022)

Yo quiero al Milan.


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Nov 2022)

Ojo borussia dormund


----------



## fred (7 Nov 2022)

Por si hay algún despistado:




__





Sorteo de los octavos de final de la UEFA Champions League | UEFA Champions League 2022/23


Confirmado el calendario de octavos de final tras el sorteo de la UEFA Champions League 2022/2023. Descubre quién se enfrenta a quién en octavos de final de la UEFA Champions League 2022/2023.




es.uefa.com


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Nov 2022)

El de las bolas es hamijo.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## vurvujo (7 Nov 2022)

Liverpool.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Nov 2022)

Joder


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Nov 2022)

Y al city cono siempre el rival más facil


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2022)

Bolas calientes???


----------



## fred (7 Nov 2022)

Se avecina Bayern-PSG


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Nov 2022)

Por qué al city le tocan siempre los más fáciles?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Nov 2022)

El dortmund vs chelsea


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Por qué al city le tocan siempre los más fáciles?



Gif de jeque árabe tirando dinero en una boda..


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Nov 2022)

Psg vs bayer


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Nov 2022)

Nos ha tocado el segundo peor posible


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Nov 2022)

adios rata en octavos de nuevo


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Liverpool.



Las gilipolleces de FloPer con la mierda de la Superliga tienen consecuencias


----------



## vurvujo (7 Nov 2022)

De los 5 mayores favoritos, quedarán 3 en cuartos


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> adios rata en octavos de nuevo




Yo tb lo creo

El bayern pasa


----------



## vurvujo (7 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Las gilipolleces de FloPer con la mierda de la Superliga tienen consecuencias



¿Tienes miedo?


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Nos ha tocado el segundo peor posible



El peor. 
El Liverpool en Europa es más jodido que el PSG sea cuando sea.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Nov 2022)

Y ojito al dortmund vs inter

Eliminatoria muy buena


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> El peor.
> El Liverpool en Europa es más jodido que el PSG sea cuando sea.




No lo creo


----------



## Schenker (7 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Por qué al city le tocan siempre los más fáciles?



Porque pagan.


----------



## fred (7 Nov 2022)

Que putada para el Liverpool.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Nov 2022)

Y ahora a la 1 el barsa con su sorteíto de la Europa League


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (7 Nov 2022)

Salvo el Real Madrid-Liverpool y el Bayern-PSG todas las eliminatorias son de siesta. Superliga ya, por favor.


----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

Lo bueno es que si pasamos , en cuartos te puede tocar un matao y llegar a semis es muy factible.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Nov 2022)

La rata y el enano horm9nado se quedan otro año sin champions


----------



## Wasi (7 Nov 2022)

No han podido calentar las bolas por Putin, que me lo ha dicho la prensa cagalana


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Nov 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Salvo el Real Madrid-Liverpool y el Bayern-PSG todas las eliminatorias son de siesta. Superliga ya, por favor.



Pues son los que han pasado de ronda.
Los demás, a la frenética y apassionante Europa League.
O ni eso.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Nov 2022)

Sigo creyendo que el madrid es mejor que el liverpool.

Esperemos llegar bien físicamente a febrero


----------



## vurvujo (7 Nov 2022)

Solo paso a dejar esto por aquí:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Nov 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Salvo el Real Madrid-Liverpool y el Bayern-PSG todas las eliminatorias son de siesta. Superliga ya, por favor.




Dortmund vs chelsea es una buena elilm8natoria


----------



## vurvujo (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Charlatan (7 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Solo paso a dejar esto por aquí:



ahora a valverde le salen a puerta,no a la banda.......


----------



## fred (7 Nov 2022)

Anda que no tiene que aprender el jeque del PSG de su colega del City en el tema sorteos.


----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> No han podido calentar las bolas por Putin, que me lo ha dicho la prensa cagalana



jajaja


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

Que mala suerte tiene siempre el Liverpool con los sorteos, la verdad.


----------



## vurvujo (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Nov 2022)

algo se está haciendo mal cuando lo que podrían ser unas semifinales sucede en octavos


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Dortmund vs chelsea es una buena elilm8natoria



Y el Nápoles ahora mismo juega mejor casi que cualquiera.
El Leipzig también juega bien.


----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

La UEFA debe estar en quiebra, este año han traido a Altintop...el próximo traerán a Amunike al sorteo.


----------



## Andr3ws (7 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


>



Cierren el jilo. XD 

¡Joder por estos partidos nos encanta la Champions!
Se ganará o se perderá, pero nos lo vamos a pasar bien con estos cruces. 

¡Hala, Madrid!


----------



## vurvujo (7 Nov 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> ahora a valverde le salen a puerta,no a la banda.......



Mientras entren... me da igual si es Valverde, Vini o hasta Lucas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Nov 2022)

Lo único bueno del sorteo es saber que la rata y el enano se van a quedar otro año sin ganar la champions


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

Lo "bueno" es que en Cuartos habrá 3-4 equipos muy ganables. Pero la verdad que me parece el peor rival posible. Ganarle una cuarta vez SEGUIDA a un equipo tan bueno es muy jodido.

Por lo menos la ventaja mental si la tenemos.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> La UEFA debe estar en quiebra, este año han traido a Altintop...el próximo traerán a Amunike al sorteo.



con su hijo y todo


----------



## vurvujo (7 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> La UEFA debe estar en quiebra, este año han traido a Altintop...el próximo traerán a Amunike al sorteo.




Cuando vi su foto con la del Madrid... tuve que buscar quién era, porque no le recordaba. Cierto que por esa época veía menos fútbol, pero este no tenía ni idea que había jugado aquí.


----------



## Casanova II (7 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo "bueno" es que en Cuartos habrá 3-4 equipos muy ganables. Pero la verdad que me parece el peor rival posible. Ganarle una cuarta vez SEGUIDA a un equipo tan bueno es muy jodido.
> 
> Por lo menos la ventaja mental si la tenemos.



Pues yo veo al Liverpool a un nivel muy inferior al del año pasado. Que no es lo mismo que decir que ya esté ganado.


----------



## fred (7 Nov 2022)

De aquí a dos meses podemos haber muerto todos en un holocausto nuclear,así que Tito no fiches a un delantero decente en invierno que no hace falta.
Edit: joer que son 3 meses,lo dicho todos muertos.
Otro edit: y 4 meses para la vuelta.


----------



## Andr3ws (7 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Cuando vi su foto con la del Madrid... tuve que buscar quién era, porque no le recordaba. Cierto que por esa época veía menos fútbol, pero este no tenía ni idea que había jugado aquí.



Ese entrecejo es inconfundible....


----------



## vurvujo (7 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Que
> 
> Ese entrecejo es inconfundible....



De verdad que no lo recordaba. Es más, había escuchado su nombre y no le ponía cara, hasta imaginaba que era un negro subsahariano y no un turco.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Nov 2022)

Casanova II dijo:


> Pues yo veo al Liverpool a un nivel muy inferior al del año pasado. Que no es lo mismo que decir que ya esté ganado.




Los equipos cambian mucho con el paso de los meses.

Mira el chelsea que ganó la chsmpions.

Un equipo que estaba muerto en estas fechas y en febrero se puso en modo destroyer

Y consiguió ganarla


----------



## vurvujo (7 Nov 2022)

Estoy leyendo el Tuiter del Liverpool.... y se huele miedo.

Me estoy echando unas risas


----------



## vurvujo (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (7 Nov 2022)

Tienen buen humor esos brits


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

Ahora que vengan los antis a decir que le regalan los sorteos y las copas y tal...
Por cierto, a ver que le toca a los cules... a que hora es su sorteo de tiburones fracasados? Un bcn roma seria un coñeo


----------



## Andr3ws (7 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ahora que vengan los antus a decir que le regalan los sorteos y las copas y tal...
> Por cierto, a ver que le toca a los cules... a que hora es su sorteo de tiburones fracasados? Un bcn roma seria un coñeo



Reserva eso para la Final.


----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

Le toque quien le toque al Barcedrogas nos vamos a descojonar igual.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ahora que vengan los antus a decir que le regalan los sorteos y las copas y tal...
> Por cierto, a ver que le toca a los cules... a que hora es su sorteo de tiburones fracasados? Un bcn roma seria un coñeo




a partir de las 13:00 creo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Reserva eso para la Final.



No me negaras que hasta hace un rato los antis lloran diciendo que los sorteos estan amañadps para favorecer al Real Madrid....


----------



## vurvujo (7 Nov 2022)

Tuiter del Liverpool antes del sorteo:

Todos huyendo que cayera el Madrid


----------



## tururut12 (7 Nov 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> algo se está haciendo mal cuando lo que podrían ser unas semifinales sucede en octavos



Deberían eliminar la condición que en octavos no se puedan enfrentar equipos de la misma nacionalidad.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Nov 2022)

El calvo acaba de decir que el sity es el favorito para ganar la champions

Ya sabemos que este año tampoco la ganan.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Nov 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Deberían eliminar la condición que en octavos no se puedan enfrentar equipos de la misma nacionalidad.



pues sí, si pasas pasas y sorteo pvro y dvro. un sorteo con excepciones no es un sorteo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

Sorteos aparte otro excanterano blanco que soñaba con ser del Barcelona. Alfonso Perez creo escuela....








Marcos Alonso: “Cuando me llamó el Madrid, mis padres se reían...”


El defensor español, en una entrevista en Sport, admite que siempre soñó con jugar en el Barcelona. Narra sus inicios en la cantera del Madrid...




as.com


----------



## fred (7 Nov 2022)

Laporta querrá que le toque el Monaco para echarse unas timbas en los casinos.


----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Sorteos aparte otro excanterano blanco que soñaba con ser del Barcelona. Alfonso Perez creo escuela....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y alguno quería que ficháramos a este subnormal..jaja


----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

fred dijo:


> Laporta querrá que le toque el Monaco para echarse unas timbas en los casinos.



y las putas, las putas


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Deberían eliminar la condición que en octavos no se puedan enfrentar equipos de la misma nacionalidad.



Llevas razón, pase lo de que no se enfrenten los del mismo grupo pero eso se tendría que quitar, ya quedan los sorteos demasiado dirigidos.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2022)

Llora Yordi diciendo que el Palancalona va a fichar a 2-3 jugadores más!!!!!


----------



## El chepa (7 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Sorteos aparte otro excanterano blanco que soñaba con ser del Barcelona. Alfonso Perez creo escuela....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con este el dicho es:

Abuelo caballero







Padre putero (me contaron que se folló a una puta en el punto de penalty de El Sardinero)






Nieto pordiosero

El futbolista Marcos Alonso no irá a prisión por homicidio imprudente


----------



## Phoenician (7 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Liverpool.



Lástima. Yo quería al PSG pero eliminar ingleses siempre es bueno.


----------



## Andr3ws (7 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No me negaras que hasta hace un rato los antis lloran diciendo que los sorteos estan amañadps para favorecer al Real Madrid....



Despúes de lo del año pasado, el que venga a decir eso es porque directamente es gilipollas.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Despúes de lo del año pasado, el que venga a decir eso es porque directamente es gilipollas.



Está todo inventado, si el Madrid elimina al Pool dirán que los ingleses eran una mierda.


----------



## Schenker (7 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ahora que vengan los antis a decir que le regalan los sorteos y las copas y tal...



Eso lo llevan diciendo toda la vida. Modernamente han evolucionado a decir que el Madrid gana por suerte, aún no siendo el mejor.

Y lo último es decir que la Europa League tiene más categoría que la Champions.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

No veo ninguna eliminatoria "clarisima", todas tienen su disputa. Los bombos a lo tonto estaban más compensados de lo que parecía.

Hay equipos como Nápoles o Benfica, incluso los de Milan, que tienen una oportunidad brvvvvtal de reencontrarse con la historia.

No creo que al Liverpool le haga gracia encontrarse por Cuarta vez al Real Madrid en 6 temporadas. Las otras 3 acabaron mal. Por supuesto ya están diciendo que "es el peor Liverpool en mucho tiempo", discurso clásico para minimizar...

Ya he dicho ganar a un equipazo como el Liverpool 4 veces seguidas en 6 años parece jodidillo. Las casas de apuestas les dan levemente favoritos (53-47). Otra cosa típica. Lo bueno que la baza Bernabeu siempre estará en la recámara.


----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

Marcos Alonso: "De pequeño siempre soñé con jugar la Uropa Lí".


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Despúes de lo del año pasado, el que venga a decir eso es porque directamente es gilipollas.



Es buscar una excusa. Bolas calientes, suerte, el sespet o lo que sea. Cuando es evidente que no cuela ya, se busca otra. Todo menos aceptar la realidad. 

hay equipos soñando con llegar a una final, mientras el Real Madrid gana 5 y es por confabulaciones astrológicas. No por hacer bien las cosas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Ahora que vengan los antis a decir que le regalan los sorteos y las copas y tal...
> Por cierto, a ver que le toca a los cules... a que hora es su sorteo de tiburones fracasados? Un bcn roma seria un coñeo



Pero si el Madrid ha tenido mas mala suerte que otra cosa.

Eso de las bolas calientes lo hacen para reírse, porque son mala gente. Igual que lo de que en España ayudan al Madrid


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

Barcelona... Manchester United. CASEMIRO.


----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

muahahahahahaa...y Cristina.


----------



## vurvujo (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2022)

El Palancalona se folla al United tranquilamente.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Nov 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> algo se está haciendo mal cuando lo que podrían ser unas semifinales sucede en octavos



This!


----------



## vurvujo (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


>


----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

Ahora mismo el United es el filial del Madrid..jajaja


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> This!



Realmente son la final de 2020 y de 2022. Pero si el Liverpool y el PSG no hacen su trabajo es culpa de nadie.


----------



## cebollo (7 Nov 2022)

Al Atleti le eliminamos en 2015 y 2017. Y le ganamos en las finales de 2014 y 2016.

Ahora se trata de ganar al Liverpool las finales de 2018 y 2022. Y eliminarlos en 2021 y 2023.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Nov 2022)

Lo bueno del sorteo es que el PSG o el Bayern eliminarán a un top 5 y podrán tener algún motivo para decir que merecían algo.

Porque el año pasado nuestros rivales eliminaron a Villarreal, Benfica, Inter, Atlético, Sporting de Lisboa y Lille. Y nos estaban diciendo que eran unos equipazos que habían merecido mucho. No como nosotros que eliminamos a los favoritos, uno tras otro, por suerte.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2022)

Pves al final fue sido divertido que el Peseyé pasara como 2º


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Nov 2022)

Mirad que ruines son los del As

Antes del sorteo dicen que Liverpool y PSG son los cocos









Posibles rivales del Real Madrid en el sorteo de octavos de la Champions League


El Madrid ya conoce sus posibles rivales en octavos. El Liverpool no anda fino y el Benfica es un hueso. El lunes sorteo. Los partidos, en marzo.




as.com





Y cuando le toca el titulo es que el Liverpool da pena









Cómo es el Liverpool, rival del Real Madrid en Champions


Análisis del sorteo de la Champions League y del Liverpool, rival del Real Madrid en los octavos de final. Klopp reformula al equipo red.




as.com


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2022)

Y el Pateti??? Se ha perdido su bola???


----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

El ASS en su línea de indios encubiertos.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## euromelon (7 Nov 2022)

Ni que cotiza que en cuartos nos toca el ganador del PSG bayern y a locaza Guardiola el ganador del bemfica brujas


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ya he dicho ganar a un equipazo como el Liverpool 4 veces seguidas en 6 años parece jodidillo. Las casas de apuestas les dan levemente favoritos (53-47). Otra cosa típica. Lo bueno que la baza Bernabeu siempre estará en la recámara.



Al Bayern también se le ha ganado 3 o 4 veces seguidas,no hay ninguna ley no escrita que impida hacerlo

Desde luego en el Twitter del Liverpool no se percibe mucho favoritismo...



cebollo dijo:


> Al Atleti le eliminamos en 2015 y 2017. Y le ganamos en las finales de 2014 y 2016.
> 
> Ahora se trata de ganar al Liverpool las finales de 2018 y 2022. Y eliminarlos en 2021 y 2023.




Ah sí joder,y al patético,lo olvidaba,no tiene tanto glamour como el Bayern pero cuenta...


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



La Europa League han querido darle un poco de valor metiendo la Conference y yo creo que lo están consiguiendo. Pero el Brujas merece más respeto que el ganador de la Uropalig.

El que está en la EL es porque no está en primera linea europea a dia de hoy. Es asi, me da igual. Con el pasado no se come.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Por la mínima contra el INter, y por la máxima frente al BAyern, esa es su realidad, que no pueden con un equipo italiano que este año no anda super. Luego dicen que son favoritos a champiñones, a ver si se aclaran, son favoritos siempre antes, luego cuando la cagan es que no se que y no se cuanto.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (7 Nov 2022)

Siendo prácticos, el rival del grupo del Madrid jugará con el City. Así que el Madrid ha evitado al City y al PSG. 

Peor el Atleti y el Barcelona que podían haber esquivado rivales. Han perdido una buena oportunidad. 

Esta Champions está muy desequilibrada. Ya hay cuatro equipos Chelsea, City, Liverpool o Madrid y PSG o Bayern que pueden llegar a las semis o a la final sin sufrir más de la cuenta. 

Si nos tiene que eliminar el Liverpool, que sea este año. Mejor ahora que en semis. Un Madrid que cae en octavos, no se le escapa la Liga.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> Siendo prácticos, el rival del grupo del Madrid jugará con el City. Así que el Madrid ha evitado al City y al PSG.
> 
> Peor el Atleti y el Barcelona que podían haber esquivado rivales. Han perdido una buena oportunidad.
> 
> ...



Si es como en la anterior para cuartos hay otro sorteo que ese si es el que marca semifinales y final....creo...


----------



## xilebo (7 Nov 2022)

*¡Habemus Champions!*


----------



## feps (7 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Un Liverpool-Real Madrid estaría bonito. Sería la reedición de la última final.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Nov 2022)

Pues sí que tienen comida la moral: los dueños del Liverpool lo acaban de poner a la venta.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (7 Nov 2022)

No sabía yo que el Liverpool era de la Fundación Secretariado Gitano.


----------



## xilebo (7 Nov 2022)

*Los de Klopp vuelven a topar con el Madrid*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Nov 2022)

Y Xavi llorando









La frase final de Butragueño define a la perfección el sentir madridista


La reacción del Director de Relaciones Institucionales del Real Madrid al sorteo de los octavos de final de la UEFA Champions que emparejó a su equipo




as.com







Es que da vergüenza ajena ese hombre, macho.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

"Es el peor Liverpool en mucho tiempo"

"El United es el rival más difícil que nos podía tocar"

Podríamos decir que "el Liverpool es el rival más difícil que nos podría tocar" o "Es el peor United en mucho tiempo" y sería totalmente cierto. Pero no. Solo unidireccional.

Y asi todo.


----------



## Chichimango (7 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



"El Barça ha estado cerca de poder ganarle un partido al Inter", dice el pavo como si fuese un timbre de gloria. 

Viven al margen de la realidad pero aún así venden la moto como nadie.


----------



## vurvujo (7 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y Xavi llorando
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué vergüenza.... no les digo Pateticos porque ya está tomado.


----------



## fachacine (7 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


>



Este gol de chilena de Bale es hipnótico para mí, no hay manera de que me canse de verlo


----------



## Th89 (7 Nov 2022)

Les toca un United en ruinas y están llorando     

Y en agosto eran el coco, ya habían ganado todo sin rodar la pelota.

Un buen puticlub, eso son.


----------



## Chichimango (7 Nov 2022)

Pues nada, dos eliminatorias topérrimas y las otras seis un poco de andar por casa, más típicas de octavos. 

Liverpool-Madrid y PSG-Bayern, sinceramente, las veo ambas al 50%. A ver como llegamos a febrero, pero son enfrentamientos de primerísimo nivel.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Este gol de chilena de Bale es hipnótico para mí, no hay manera de que me canse de verlo



Lo curioso es que este gol es aun mejor que el de Zidane, pero se ha querido que no pase tanto a la posteridad como aquel


----------



## fachacine (7 Nov 2022)

Jojojo CR7 vuelve al Camp Nou


----------



## Th89 (7 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo curioso es que este gol es aun mejor que el de Zidane, pero se ha querido que no pase tanto a la posteridad como aquel



Los terroristas informativos se han encargado de que se recuerden más las cagadas de Karius en el primero de Benzema o el último para desprestigiar el triunfo del Madrid.

Lo de siempre, pero el gol que gana la final es ese, y encima lo metió su archienemigo Bale, la tienen bien adentro esos hijos de puta.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Este gol de chilena de Bale es hipnótico para mí, no hay manera de que me canse de verlo



Ni para Karius hay manera de pararla... ni en 3 vidas


----------



## Chichimango (7 Nov 2022)

Por cierto estoy esperando las declaraciones de Salah, el Arturo Vidal del Liverpool, antimadridista de guardia en la pérfida Albión, bocachancla y gafe incomparable.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo curioso es que este gol es aun mejor que el de Zidane, pero se ha querido que no pase tanto a la posteridad como aquel



Quiza por el resultado, en esa final se marco un tercer gol y el de Cidan fue el de la victoria o quiza porque al frances lo han vendido mejor que al gales desde siempre.


----------



## fachacine (7 Nov 2022)

Salah tiene fama de ser el crack del Liverpool, no digo que sea malo ni que esté sobrevalorado, como extremo o interior derecho me parece buenísimo, de los mejores del mundo en su posición pero siempre me pareció que mediáticamente ensombrecía o eclipsaba al mejor jugador del Liverpool, que para mí era Mané. El caso es que Mané se ha ido al Bayern y el Liverpool este año en liga está hecho unos zorros. Para mí no es casualidad, han dejado escapar al que no debían.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


>



Ese golpeo que suelta el rocío que se había pegado al balón... es poesía, joder.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Tienes miedo?



Sí. FloPer ha devaluado la plantilla:
- Modric, Kroos y Benzemá son un año más viejos
- Casemiro no está
- Vinicius es cada día peor
- Tchouameni es cada día peor
- Mendy, Rüdiger y Alaba cada día desafinan más
- El RM cada día está más arruinado con la reforma del estadio

Sí, tengo miedo. ¿Tú no?

¿Tendrías a bien animarme con argumentos?


----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Salah tiene fama de ser el crack del Liverpool, no digo que sea malo ni que esté sobrevalorado, como extremo o interior derecho me parece buenísimo, de los mejores del mundo en su posición pero siempre me pareció que mediáticamente ensombrecía o eclipsaba al mejor jugador del Liverpool, que para mí era Mané. El caso es que Mané se ha ido al Bayern y el Liverpool este año en liga está hecho unos zorros. Para mí no es casualidad, han dejado escapar al que no debían.



Mané tenía que estar en el Madrit, en vec de hacer tanto el gelipoias con Jalan y la tortvga nigga


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

Mr. Pwnage dijo:


> Salvo el Real Madrid-Liverpool y el Bayern-PSG todas las eliminatorias son de siesta. Superliga ya, por favor.



Superliga: NO
Cambios: Sí

*No puede ser que en 1/8 se crucen PSG y Bayern... RM y LIV*... Y haya un Brujas-Benfica, un Inter-Oporto y un Eintracht-Napoles

Debería haber cabezxas de serie y cruces predeterminados como en tenis para que estos 2 primeros cruces ocurran en semis como muy pronto


----------



## vurvujo (7 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Sí. FloPer ha devaluado la plantilla:
> - Modric, Kroos y Benzemá son un año más viejos
> - Casemiro no está
> - Vinicius es cada día peor
> ...



Lloras como el antimadridista que eres.... sigue llorando.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


>



Este día Vinicius jugó bien.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Los terroristas informativos se han encargado de que se recuerden más las cagadas de Karius en el primero de Benzema o el último para desprestigiar el triunfo del Madrid.
> 
> Lo de siempre, pero el gol que gana la final es ese, y encima lo metió su archienemigo Bale, la tienen bien adentro esos hijos de puta.



A ver, se recuerda todo en su conjunto. En la 9° Casillas llegó a un nivel de epicidad muy alto también, pero la imagen es la del 2-1. En la 13°, los errores del portero son tan groseros...

Para mi la 8° es una final olvidadísima, por ejemplo. Y la 12° también. Curiosamente las dos donde se fue más superior con diferencia y se le dio un BAÑO al rival sin paliativos. En Cardiff el Real Madrid alcanzó el cénit. Pero será que no nos gusta pasearnos y preferimos otro tipo de "emociones".


----------



## vurvujo (7 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Este día Vinicius jugó bien.



Una muestra de lo que sería de ahí en adelante y hasta hoy al menos.


----------



## fachacine (7 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Mané tenía que estar en el Madrit, en vec de hacer tanto el gelipoias con Jalan y la tortvga nigga



Es que además Mané tiene fama de ser el anti-divo, es conocido por no llevar ropa ni relojes de lujo, a los entrenamientos en el Liverpool no iba en cochazo deportivo, el tio acudía en un coche barato, y dona mucho dinero en obras sociales. Eso para mí son valores que le harían encajar en el Madrid, otra cosa es que aquí la gente trague con la ostentación de piluco y cochazo que suele hacer Benzemá , por ejemplo


----------



## cebollo (7 Nov 2022)

Se han burlado de Cristiano por jugar la uropalig y les va a eliminar.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


>



Bale: un crack pésimamente gestionado por el inepto de FloPer.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> algo se está haciendo mal cuando lo que podrían ser unas semifinales sucede en octavos



Es lo que digo en otro mensaje. Hay que hacer cabezas de serie y cruces en cascada como en el tenis. Está todo inventado.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Una muestra de lo que sería de ahí en adelante y hasta hoy al menos.



Muy al contrario, desde entonces no ha hecho nada.

En la final empujó el balón. No le resto mérito porque lo normal es que, viniendo tan fuerte, lo lanzara a la grada. Y acertó, nada más y nada menos, en una final de Copa de Europa.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Lloras como el antimadridista que eres.... sigue llorando.



No me animas ni me das argumentos. 

¿Qué requisitos hay que cumplir para que me expidas un carnet de buen madridista?


----------



## vurvujo (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


>



Casemiro = DIOS


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



qué HPs


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y Xavi llorando
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2022)

Señores, centrémonos en el partido de hoy de liga contra el Rayo en Vallecas y déjemos al Liverpool para febrero.El partido de esta noche es fundamental para el Madrid.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, se recuerda todo en su conjunto. En la 9° Casillas llegó a un nivel de epicidad muy alto también, pero la imagen es la del 2-1. En la 13°, los errores del portero son tan groseros...
> 
> Para mi la 8° es una final olvidadísima, por ejemplo. Y la 12° también. Curiosamente las dos donde se fue más superior con diferencia y se le dio un BAÑO al rival sin paliativos. En Cardiff el Real Madrid alcanzó el cénit. Pero será que no nos gusta pasearnos y preferimos otro tipo de "emociones".



Quiza sea la prensa enemiga la que prefiera olvidar las palizas en las finales. Me parece aun mas dificil desmerecer algo del 3-0 al Valencia que de finales ganadas en prorrogas o penaltis. Aludir a la suerte en en 4-1 o en un 3-0 quiza sea demasiado hasta para el mas anti.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (7 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Superliga: NO
> Cambios: Sí
> 
> *No puede ser que en 1/8 se crucen PSG y Bayern... RM y LIV*... Y haya un Brujas-Benfica, un Inter-Oporto y un Eintracht-Napoles
> ...



Ya hay cabezas de serie: los primeros de grupo. Y PSG y Liverpool no se han ganado ser cabezas de serie, tan simple como eso. Qué hacemos?, dárselo a los más ricos y más guapos en perjuicio de los que han hecho más méritos deportivos?.


----------



## fachacine (7 Nov 2022)

Están diciendo en los comentarios del Daily Mail que las cuotas de favoritos que haya hoy en los emparejamientos del sorteo pueden variar mucho de aquí a febrero si hubiese lesiones graves en el Mundial, así que mejor olvidarse del Liverpool y centrase en la liga.

Por otro lado, claro que los madridistas queremos que el Barsa caiga siempre eliminado, pero no sé si nos interesa que caiga tan pronto contra el ManUtd, imaginad un Barsa sin Champions ni Europa League, sin partidos ente semana, llegando frescos a los partidos de liga del finde. Hmm no sé si es lo mejor.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Nov 2022)

si estais bebiendo algo , primero tragad , luego le dais al video

los culerdos en su linea , atentos a la frase  : pero es que ademas lo dicen convencidos oye! 
minuto 5:10


----------



## Schenker (7 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Pues sí que tienen comida la moral: los dueños del Liverpool lo acaban de poner a la venta.



¿El de gafas le está tocando la teta a la morena?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Ya hay cabezas de serie: los primeros de grupo. Y PSG y Liverpool no se han ganado ser cabezas de serie, tan simple como eso. Qué hacemos?, dárselo a los más ricos y más guapos en perjuicio de los que han hecho más méritos deportivos?.



Me refiero a un cuadro, como hacen el el tenis, con los cabezas de serie alejados de tal forma que sólo se puedan enfrentar en las últimas fases del torneo.

- RM-LIV
- PSG-Bayern

Eran 2 semifinales de PM.


----------



## wanamaker (7 Nov 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> algo se está haciendo mal cuando lo que podrían ser unas semifinales sucede en octavos



Pues yo pienso que lo que esta mal es que en octavos haya tanta purria.
La norma deberia ser eliminatorias como esa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Nov 2022)

La tontería de que no te puedan tocar los de tu país hace que al Madrí le toque el Pool y al Bayern el QSG. Es ridículo. ¿De qué sirve entonces quedar 1o?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Nov 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Ya hay cabezas de serie: los primeros de grupo. Y PSG y Liverpool no se han ganado ser cabezas de serie, tan simple como eso. Qué hacemos?, dárselo a los más ricos y más guapos en perjuicio de los que han hecho más méritos deportivos?.



Pero si no se pueden enfrentar a los de su país a muchos primeros los condenas a que les toquen cocos. Es una estafa.


----------



## Schenker (7 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Para mi la 8° es una final olvidadísima, por ejemplo...



La 8ª es la del Valencia ¿no? Es que ya pierdo la cuenta...

Esa la vi yo con una tranquilidad absoluta y unas cervezas Grimbergen. La daba por ganada seguro, el Valencia nunca se había visto en otra igual y les pesaba la responsabilidad.

Y ya que habláis del gol de Zidane o la chilena de Bale, el zapatazo de McManaman (qué buen jugador y qué poco se le ha valorado) en esa final también es para disfrutarlo.

Por no hablar de la carrera de Raul, que al final casi lo falla el jodío.

Ahí lo dejo:


----------



## Andr3ws (7 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo curioso es que este gol es aun mejor que el de Zidane, pero se ha querido que no pase tanto a la posteridad como aquel



El autor tampoco ha ayudado a que su figura esté a la altura del gol.
Pero seguramente sea el mejor gol que se ha metido en una final de la CL. Además fue el gol que daba la victoria, y que además, fue acompañó de un segundo gol, que acabó con la carrera del inclito Karius. El fallo del portero fue grosero, pero pegarla desde donde la pegó y como la pegó.... la mejor actuación de Bale en su carrera desde luego.


----------



## _Suso_ (7 Nov 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> La 8ª es la del Valencia ¿no? Es que ya pierdo la cuenta...
> 
> Esa la vi yo con una tranquilidad absoluta y unas cervezas Grimbergen. La daba por ganada seguro, el Valencia nunca se había visto en otra igual y les pesaba la responsabilidad.
> 
> ...



Yo también estaba super tranquilo en esa final, yo nervioso he estado en todas, pero quizás en la que más en la de la juve porque había necesidades históricas.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La tontería de que no te puedan tocar los de tu país hace que al Madrí le toque el Pool y al Bayern el QSG. Es ridículo. ¿De qué sirve entonces quedar 1o?



Sólo sirve para jugar el partido de vuelta en casa, cosa que al quitar el valor doble de los goles fuera de casa le resta bastante.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (7 Nov 2022)

Pues nada, chavales, habrá que eliminar primero al Liverpool y después al Bayern.

Si hay un equipo capaz de eso, y de más, ese es mi Madrid.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> La 8ª es la del Valencia ¿no? Es que ya pierdo la cuenta...
> 
> Esa la vi yo con una tranquilidad absoluta y unas cervezas Grimbergen. La daba por ganada seguro, el Valencia nunca se había visto en otra igual y les pesaba la responsabilidad.
> 
> ...



Tranquilo?? Joder, ese Valencia venía de follarse al Palancalona, yo le tenía más miedo al Piojo que a una vara verde!!!!


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Pues nada, chavales, habrá que eliminar primero al Liverpool y después al Bayern.
> 
> Si hay un equipo capaz de eso, y de más, ese es mi Madrid.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk



Tal cual. Habrá que volver al "no tiene explicación" y al ejpiritu de Guanito


----------



## Andr3ws (7 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, se recuerda todo en su conjunto. En la 9° Casillas llegó a un nivel de epicidad muy alto también, pero la imagen es la del 2-1. En la 13°, los errores del portero son tan groseros...
> 
> Para mi la 8° es una final olvidadísima, por ejemplo. Y la 12° también. Curiosamente las dos donde se fue más superior con diferencia y se le dio un BAÑO al rival sin paliativos. En Cardiff el Real Madrid alcanzó el cénit. Pero será que no nos gusta pasearnos y preferimos otro tipo de "emociones".



La 12ª me pilló de Luna de miel en Nueva Zelanda, y solo conseguí escuchar el partido por la radio. Sin ver aquello, solo escuchando la narración, sentía hasta un poco de verguenza por que aquel Madrid era tan superior al resto de equipos del continente durante 3 años seguidos. 
A la Juve se la arrasó, aunque plantaron cara al comienzo. 
Esto mismo llevado a la selección española es la final de la Euro 2012 contra Italia, que ese día fue completamente destruida.
Fútbol total.


----------



## Schenker (7 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Tranquilo?? Joder, ese Valencia venía de follarse al Palancalona, yo le tenía más miedo al Piojo que a una vara verde!!!!



Hombre de poca fe...


----------



## feps (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> La 12ª me pilló de Luna de miel en Nueva Zelanda, y solo conseguí escuchar el partido por la radio. Sin ver aquello, solo escuchando la narración, sentía hasta un poco de verguenza por que aquel Madrid era tan superior al resto de equipos del continente durante 3 años seguidos.
> A la Juve se la arrasó, aunque plantaron cara al comienzo.
> Esto mismo llevado a la selección española es la final de la Euro 2012 contra Italia, que ese día fue completamente destruida.
> Fútbol total.



Superior? te refieres a los años aquellos de Sidá n de entrenador?


----------



## Andr3ws (7 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Superior? te refieres a los años aquellos de Sidá n de entrenador?



Ganar 3 Champions seguidas. Si eso no es ser superior....


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Ganar 3 Champions seguidas. Si eso no es ser superior....



Para alguien q escucha los partidos por la radio, si. Para el que los vea por la tele o en el campo...de superior no tenía nada.

No era ahi cuando el Madrid quedaba de 3º detrás del atleti en liga y le eliminaba de copa el alcoyano?


----------



## Phoenician (7 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Y el Pateti??? Se ha perdido su bola???



Les ha tocado un equipo chino:
El Shin-Champ-Yong y Shin-Lee-Gui


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Les ha tocado un equipo chino:
> El Shin-Champ-Yong y Shin-Lee


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Superior? te refieres a los años aquellos de Sidá n de entrenador?



Sí, superior, a la Juve se le pegó un meneo para cagarse.


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Sí, superior, a la Juve se le pegó un meneo para cagarse.



Fútbol de quilates el del Madric. Los otros no, pero el Madric, si.


----------



## The Replicant (7 Nov 2022)

El Pateti sigue con el cholismo
Un año sin Champions y otro lo mismo

taluecs


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Fútbol de quilates el del Madric. Los otros no, pero el Madric, si.



Pues sí, en esa final se jugó un partidazo y se le dio un baño al equipo menos goleado de la Champions. Algo parecido a lo que hicieron hace poco con el Palancalona, que se llevó 3.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Están diciendo en los comentarios del Daily Mail que las cuotas de favoritos que haya hoy en los emparejamientos del sorteo pueden variar mucho de aquí a febrero si hubiese lesiones graves en el Mundial, así que mejor olvidarse del Liverpool y centrase en la liga.
> 
> Por otro lado, claro que los madridistas queremos que el Barsa caiga siempre eliminado, pero no sé si nos interesa que caiga tan pronto contra el ManUtd, imaginad un Barsa sin Champions ni Europa League, sin partidos ente semana, llegando frescos a los partidos de liga del finde. Hmm no sé si es lo mejor.



Si llegasen cansados simplemente los rivales se dejsrian ganar de una manera mas infame . Pues mejor apeaos de la orejona y ya. Ademas el año pasado lo dabamos fuera en la uefa ante el napoles y agonizo un par de rondas, total que duro en uropa bastante. Para mi estan muy bien asi apeaos pronto.


----------



## Andr3ws (7 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Para alguien q escucha los partidos por la radio, si. Para el que los vea por la tele o en el campo...de superior no tenía nada.
> 
> No era ahi cuando el Madrid quedaba de 3º detrás del atleti en liga y le eliminaba de copa el alcoyano?



Enjoy


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (7 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Me refiero a un cuadro, como hacen el el tenis, con los cabezas de serie alejados de tal forma que sólo se puedan enfrentar en las últimas fases del torneo.
> 
> - RM-LIV
> - PSG-Bayern
> ...



Otra vez, que PSG y Liverpool NO son cabezas de serie. Lo serían si hubieran quedado primeros de grupo y entonces no habríamos tenido esos cruces en octavos. Tú lo que quieres es que la condición de cabeza de serie venga dada por ser un grande, no por ser primeros de grupo. La respeto pero no estoy de acuerdo. Pero es que además es lo mismo que en un mundial y nadie pide que sea de otra forma. Si Francia o Alemania hacen el tonto, quedan segundos de grupo y por ello les toca cruzarse con Brasil, mala suerte, que hubiesen hecho los deberes.


----------



## Phoenician (7 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> "El Barça ha estado cerca de poder ganarle un partido al Inter", dice el pavo como si fuese un timbre de gloria.



A Canaletas!!!


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2022)

Por favor, que el Liverpool es en febrero el próximo año centrénse en el la liga y en el partido de hoy que luego pasa lo que pasa como en el día del Osasuna y el día del Girona y se pierden puntos tontos.
Me interesan estos equipos en teoría más flojos o pequeños que en el fondo son los que te lo ponen difícil y si quieres ganar la liga tienes que ganarles si o sí.
El partido de hoy es como una eliminatoria de Champions y punto y solo vale ganar es mi opinión y al rayo lo veo como al Liverpool para estar concentrados y no repetir errores del pasado como por ejemplo ante el Girona en casa que todavía escuece ese empate.
A ganar sea a quien sea.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Beckenbauer de la Bahía (7 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero si no se pueden enfrentar a los de su país a muchos primeros los condenas a que les toquen cocos. Es una estafa.



En parte estoy de acuerdo. Lo de la norma de que en octavos no se puedan enfrentar equipos de un mismo país podría entenderse si siempre hubiese equipos de 10 ligas distintas con 1 o 2 por liga. Pero es que desde hace años nos encontramos con que 3 ligas copan el 75% de los equipos de octavos, y esa norma distorsiona el sorteo. Pero en este caso el perjudicado por la norma ha sido el Bayern, que sólo podía jugar contra PSG, Liverpool (cocos), Milan (no es coco, pero te la puede liar bien) y Brujas. En el caso del Madrid el único con el que no se podía cruzar era el Leipzig, ha tenido mala suerte en el sorteo y ya está.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Otra vez, que PSG y Liverpool NO son cabezas de serie. Lo serían si hubieran quedado primeros de grupo y entonces no habríamos tenido esos cruces en octavos. Tú lo que quieres es que la condición de cabeza de serie venga dada por ser un grande, no por ser primeros de grupo. La respeto pero no estoy de acuerdo. Pero es que además es lo mismo que en un mundial y nadie pide que sea de otra forma. Si Francia o Alemania hacen el tonto, quedan segundos de grupo y por ello les toca cruzarse con Brasil, mala suerte, que hubiesen hecho los deberes.



Propongo una idea... Cuadro estilo tenis en base a cabezas de serie en base, a su vez, a coeficientes UEFA...

No sé si funcionará o no... Pero seguro que evitaría lo que ha pasado: 

Campeón y subcampeón, finalistas, de Copa de Europa 2022 en putos 1/8 de final de Copa de Europa 2023.


----------



## Tubiegah (7 Nov 2022)

No sé qué voy a disfrutar más,si la eliminación otra vez más del cabezabuquen del Clop o la FOLLADA que le va a meter un renacido Cipriano al equipo inventor del fúpbol.


HALA MADRID, HIDEPUTAS
CON EL PITO NOS LOS FOLLAMOS


----------



## George A (7 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Este gol de chilena de Bale es hipnótico para mí, no hay manera de que me canse de verlo



Es un gol absolutamente brutal desde su nacimiento. Todo en él es supremo, síndrome de Stendhal.

También se ve lo mal que juega el Madrid y que todo es potra. En una final de Champions con 1-1.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


>



Vamos a hacer el calendario dirigido y asimétrico para que los partidos importantes estén distribuidos a lo largo del año. Todo ok Jose Luis.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Lo he estado consultando con la almohada y me cuesta creer que Vinicius es un jugador de máximo nivel.
> 
> Me cuesta creer que...
> ...en el Bayern quitaría el puesto a Sadio Mané
> ...



De todos esos que ha nombrado, el unico por el que lo cambiaria seria por Neymar si fuese la mitad de profesional que Vinicius.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Mbapiés le da mil vueltas a vinicius el problema es que mbapé es una rata miserable dominado por la loca del coño de su madre y meterlo en el equipo sería como tener una fusión de ramos casillas y el mono de keylor navas todo en uno.
> 
> Sis plau NO.



Que es lo que sabe hacer Mbappe aparte de explotar su cambio de ritmo con espacios. ¿Es mejor jugando por banda que Vinicius? ¿Sabe regatear mejor que Vinicius?

Lo mejor de Vinicius es que es un tipo que nunca se cansa de intentarlo, tiene el descaro por bandera, da igual como vaya el partido, que se la pasen o no, el no se rinde y siempre quiere demostrar su talento, pero no por egocentrismo o individualismo, sino porque se le ve que es un jugador de equipo al que le gusta aportar dando siempre lo mejor de si mismo. Lo mejor de ese chaval es su mentalidad.

Mientras que en el caso de Mbappe, es un egolatra que se cabrea si no se la pasan, pero hasta el punto incluso de llegar a desentenderse del juego, sin destacar de cabeza, ni centrando y ademas tampoco parece que destaque precisamente lanzando faltas.

Donde coño le da mil vueltas Mbappe a Vinicius. Es mas efectivo de cara a gol, si, pero es que a Mbappe ni tan siquiera le gusta jugar de delantero centro, y para jugar por banda como falso extremo, me quedo con Vinicius tropecientas veces.


----------



## Phoenician (7 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vamos a hacer el calendario dirigido y asimétrico para que los partidos importantes estén distribuidos a lo largo del año. Todo ok Jose Luis.



En teoría el calendario asimétrico se creó para que no coincidan clásicos y derbys con eliminatorias importantes de Europa... Tebas, Rouras... Qué ha pasao?

Hijosdeputa...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Nov 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> Otra vez, que PSG y Liverpool NO son cabezas de serie. Lo serían si hubieran quedado primeros de grupo y entonces no habríamos tenido esos cruces en octavos. Tú lo que quieres es que la condición de cabeza de serie venga dada por ser un grande, no por ser primeros de grupo.



Y además lo dice un tipo que está en contra de la Superliga...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Para alguien q escucha los partidos por la radio, si. Para el que los vea por la tele o en el campo...de superior no tenía nada.
> 
> No era ahi cuando el Madrid quedaba de 3º detrás del atleti en liga y le eliminaba de copa el alcoyano?



La liga y la copa son para segundones.
De nada te sirve ganar siempre la liga si vas a Europa y haces el ridículo.


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2022)

Hoy no juega Benzema? Porque si es así señores esto es un cachondeo y no me hace mucha gracia.Pues nada, se ve que pasan de la liga y están reservándolo para que vaya al mundial fresquito.
Me parece una aberración, en serio es una tomadura de pelo y espero que hoy se gane porque esto no es serio.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Nov 2022)

Beckenbauer de la Bahía dijo:


> En parte estoy de acuerdo. Lo de la norma de que en octavos no se puedan enfrentar equipos de un mismo país podría entenderse si siempre hubiese equipos de 10 ligas distintas con 1 o 2 por liga. Pero es que desde hace años nos encontramos con que 3 ligas copan el 75% de los equipos de octavos, y esa norma distorsiona el sorteo. Pero en este caso el perjudicado por la norma ha sido el Bayern, que sólo podía jugar contra PSG, Liverpool (cocos), Milan (no es coco, pero te la puede liar bien) y Brujas. En el caso del Madrid el único con el que no se podía cruzar era el Leipzig, ha tenido mala suerte en el sorteo y ya está.



Pero el pool no podía jugar ni contra los 3 ingleses que eran primeros ni contra en nápoles, por lo que ya solo le quedaban 4 rivales, por lo que el sorteo está supercondicionado.


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2022)

El mundial se tenía que haber jugado en junio porque los que protestan que no era posible por el fuerte calor tampoco los veía yo protestando porque los trabajadores estuvieran trabajando en los estadios con el fuerte calor y ahí estuvieron y nadie decía nada entre 10, 12 o más horas.
Venga ya!!
Jugadores que pasan de los equipos reservándose exclusivamente para el mundial descaradamente que aquí no somos tontos.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> La liga y la copa son para segundones.
> De nada te sirve ganar siempre la liga si vas a Europa y haces el ridículo.



Que la liga es de segundones??? Jajaja y eso quien te lo ha contado? Mourinho? Roncero?

de que sirve cantar “somos los reyes de Europa” si luego te pone en tu sitio el alcoyano?


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Que es lo que sabe hacer Mbappe aparte de explotar su cambio de ritmo con espacios. ¿Es mejor jugando por banda que Vinicius? ¿Sabe regatear mejor que Vinicius?
> 
> Lo mejor de Vinicius es que es un tipo que nunca se cansa de intentarlo, tiene el descaro por bandera, da igual como vaya el partido, que se la pasen o no, el no se rinde y siempre quiere demostrar su talento, pero no por egocentrismo o individualismo, sino porque se le ve que es un jugador de equipo al que le gusta aportar dando siempre lo mejor de si mismo. Lo mejor de ese chaval es su mentalidad.
> 
> ...



Jajajajjajajajajajajja Valiente descojone de hilo.

me acabas de recordar a euromelon diciendo q Bale era el mejor del mundo y podregaard el mejor joven jajaja


----------



## tururut12 (7 Nov 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> En teoría el calendario asimétrico se creó para que no coincidan clásicos y derbys con eliminatorias importantes de Europa... Tebas, Rouras... Qué ha pasao?
> 
> Hijosdeputa...



No estoy de acuerdo. El calendario asimétrico se creó para que el clásico Real Madrid-FC Barcelona y viceversa no se jugara al principio y al final del calendario de Liga por el tema de las audiencias, (muy al principio parece no hay tanto interés y, al final, tampoco si ya no hay nada en juego. Por ejemplo, me acuerdo de un Real Madrid- FC Barcelona en la 1 jornada en la temporada 1984-85 y un FC Barcelona-Real Madrid en la 1992-93, así como un Real Madrid-FC Barcelona en la 1990-91 en la última jornada que fue un fiasco porque el Barça ya había ganado la Liga con 4 jornadas de antelación y el Real ya tenía la clasificación de la UEFA asegurada. En mi opinión, el calendario tendría que ser puro y al azar sin ningún tipo de condiciones.


----------



## Forenski (7 Nov 2022)

Creo que en el VAR están ya checkeando un posible penalti en el área del Real Madrid porque en el calentamiento Modric ha rozado el balón con la mano en un rondo en posición antinatural, en aplicación de la circular arbitral anti-Madrid.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

Bueno, como siempre nos meten gol, pues mejor cuanto antes.


----------



## Roedr (7 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, como siempre nos meten gol, pues mejor cuanto antes.



la lecheeeeeee


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Nov 2022)

Da por el culo esto ya. Es de chiste


----------



## fachacine (7 Nov 2022)

¿Cuántas patadas piensan pegar estos tios?


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

joder,ya ni se puede ver el futbol honestamente en un stream por internet,te comes minimo un minuto de retardo…


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

Cuando enfocan a la grada se ve cada despojo...


----------



## Forenski (7 Nov 2022)

Como se nota que todos los equipos quieren ganar al mejor equipo del mundo y campeón de la Champions, apretando y dando leña por un tubo. Contra el equipo que juega la Europa League salen andando porque no tiene ninguna motivación ganar a un equipo segundón como el Barsa.


----------



## fachacine (7 Nov 2022)

Vini está capullo, joder


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Vini está capullo, joder



normal que se mosquee,si es que eso no pasa de faltita…


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

Buenas noches, perdon por el retraso....

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Como se nota que todos los equipos quieren ganar al mejor equipo del mundo y campeón de la Champions, apretando y dando leña por un tubo. Contra el equipo que juega la Europa League salen andando porque no tiene ninguna motivación ganar a un equipo segundón como el Barsa.



Toda la razón. Lo que no se entiende es ver al madrid contra gironas, rayos y demás dando repasitos al “rey de Europa”. Es q no se esfuerza el madrid?

fútbol de quilates. Un día más, un año mas


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

Gente podrida de dinero como los jugadores del Madrid preguntandose que se les ha perdido en un barrio como Vallecas,normal que tarden un tiempo en superar el shock


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Buenas noches, perdon por el retraso....
> 
> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Te perdonamos el retraso.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (7 Nov 2022)

no estoy viendo el partido, pinta como el típico gili partido de palmar o empatar?

parece que alguien ha levantado un tfno y ha prohibido que la liga se acabe en octubre


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Nov 2022)

Ya lo estoy viendo: vamos a perder la liga porque no salimos a jugar en partidos como estos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Nov 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> no estoy viendo el partido, pinta como el típico gili partido de palmar o empatar?
> 
> parece que alguien ha levantado un tfno y ha prohibido que la liga se acabe en octubre



Ahora mismo pinta a ridículo.


----------



## Forenski (7 Nov 2022)

Se nota mucho la ausencia de Kroos. Será lento y tendrá su edad pero es el que da equilibrio para tomar el control del partido y que no sea un corre-calles.


----------



## Tubiegah (7 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Toda la razón. Lo que no se entiende es ver al madrid contra gironas, rayos y demás dando repasitos al “rey de Europa”. Es q no se esfuerza el madrid?
> 
> fútbol de quilates. Un día más, un año mas



pero muchacho, cierra el buzón que tienes, que se te ve el merengue asomando desde la epiglotis


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Se nota mucho la ausencia de Kroos. Será lento y tendrá su edad pero es el que da equilibrio para tomar el control del partido y que no sea un corre-calles.



si claro,la historia de siempre,sin el que falta esto se hubiera ganado…como no


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

No se puede jugar sin delantero, fallo gordo de planificacion del Madrid. Dicho por quincuagesima vez.


----------



## Forenski (7 Nov 2022)

Mientras el Madrid tarda media hora es pasar de medio campo, el Rayo se planta en el área contraria en dos pases


----------



## Raul83 (7 Nov 2022)

Benzema, hijo de puta, al campo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No se puede jugar sin delantero, fallo gordo de planificacion del Madrid. Dicho por quincuagesima vez.



tambien influye salir pensando en el sorteo de esta mañana.... aparte que en Guarrolandia nos odian y nos esperan siempre con el cuchillo entre los dientes. milagro si alguno de los importantes no sale lesionado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Mientras el Madrid tarda media hora es pasar de medio campo, el Rayo se planta en el área contraria en dos pases



Es que estamos especulando. Ellos pasan de estilos y de mierdas. Patapúm parriba.


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Propongo una idea... Cuadro estilo tenis en base a cabezas de serie en base, a su vez, a coeficientes UEFA...
> 
> No sé si funcionará o no... Pero seguro que evitaría lo que ha pasado:
> 
> Campeón y subcampeón, finalistas, de Copa de Europa 2022 en putos 1/8 de final de Copa de Europa 2023.



Lo que tiene que haber es una liga con una sola tabla, y de ahí hacer el cuadro final.

La nueva champions de la UEFA ya mejora mucho esta mierda


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es que estamos especulando. Ellos pasan de estilos y de mierdas. Patapúm parriba.



es una cuestion de hambre,ellos se lo toman como una final y salen metidisimos en el partido,y los del Madrid pues no,a verlas venir un poco…

lo malo es que ellos han metido la que han tenido


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

jajaja el vini haciendo la croqueta


----------



## Tubiegah (7 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo que tiene que haber es una liga con una sola tabla, y de ahí hacer el cuadro final.
> 
> La nueva champions de la UEFA ya mejora mucho esta mierda



cómo iría eso?


----------



## Forenski (7 Nov 2022)

Es que hay un cetro bombeado al área y los que tienen que rematar son Vinicius y Rodrigo. Así es imposible.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

ayer espulsaron a 3 en el Sevilla Betis y alguna por menos que la torta que le han dado a Vinicius…


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> ayer espulsaron a 3 en el Sevilla Betis y alguna por menos que la torta que le han dado a Vinicius…



No habia dolo...


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo que tiene que haber es una liga con una sola tabla, y de ahí hacer el cuadro final.
> 
> La nueva champions de la UEFA ya mejora mucho esta mierda



como la euroliga de basket vamos


----------



## Forenski (7 Nov 2022)

Es una agresión de libro. ROJAAAAA. Además tenía ya amarilla.

PUTO VAR. OTRO ESCÁNDALO


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No habia dolo...



ppssss…


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> jajaja el vini haciendo la croqueta



nada que envidiar a bapé. Que me lo han contado en el hilo madridista


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Nov 2022)

La caraja es brutal. Nos vamos a ir cabreados hasta Enero.


----------



## Nomeimporta (7 Nov 2022)

Mira que me dan asco los guarros del Rayo, pero el baño que le están dando al Trampas no es normal, aun que seguramente la segunda parte será otra historia...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> es una cuestion de hambre,ellos se lo toman como una final y salen metidisimos en el partido,y los del Madrid pues no,a verlas venir un poco…
> 
> lo malo es que ellos han metido la que han tenido



Pues la liga se pierde en estos partidos. Y a nosotros los árbitros no nos regalan lo que a otros.


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

El vini sale hoy embarazado con tanto empujoncito por detras, citadme...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> cómo iría eso?



El contra el 16, el 2 contra el 15, el 3 contra el 14,...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> cómo iría eso?



En la nueva champions de la uefa, para la 24-25 el formato es el siguiente:

-Hay 36 en vez de 32
-Cada equipo juega en la primera fase 8 partidos, contra 8 rivales distintos, 4 en casa y 4 fuera. Se hace una clasificacion pura para los 36
-Los 8 primeros se clasifican para octavos, del 9º al 24º a una eliminatoria anterior a octavos
-Habrá un sorteo tipo tenis, con cabezas de serie segun el puesto, pero con un minimo de varianza, aunque aun no han determinado con exactitud (ejemplo, 1º y 2º van a cada mitad del cuadro, 3º y 4º se sortea para a ver en que semi tocaría, etc...)


----------



## Tubiegah (7 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El vini sale hoy embarazado con tanto empujoncito por detras, citadme...


----------



## Tubiegah (7 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> En la nueva champions de la uefa, para la 24-25 el formato es el siguiente:
> 
> -Hay 36 en vez de 32
> -Cada equipo juega en la primera fase 8 partidos, contra 8 rivales distintos, 4 en casa y 4 fuera. Se hace una clasificacion pura para los 36
> ...



mmmm, puede ser interesante relativamente... yo desde que pusieron el formato liguilla interminable en la euroliga de baloncesto solo veo los playoff...


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

penaltito de regalo al madrí incoming...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Nov 2022)

Va a pitar penalty...


----------



## Nomeimporta (7 Nov 2022)

Se viene el atraco...


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

arriba las manos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

Y lo de Asensio a otro equipo le pitan penalti,el defensa se ha tirado a lo loco y ha habido contacto para aburrir…


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> como la euroliga de basket vamos



Tiene un aire.

Por curiosidad, Florentino siempre pone como ejemplo para la Superliga a la Euroliga de basket



Tubiegah dijo:


> mmmm, puede ser interesante relativamente... yo desde que pusieron el formato liguilla interminable en la euroliga de baloncesto solo veo los playoff...



Realmente el nuevo formato es una mejora, pero habra eliminatorias igual para decidir el campeon

Para mí los mejores formatos de competicion son la NFL y la AFL


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Nov 2022)

Vamos


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

Ruge Vallecas!!!


----------



## fachacine (7 Nov 2022)

Hubiera sido demasiado descarao no pitar ese penalty


----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2022)

¿Se estaba esperando al VAR a que finalizara la primera parte o qué?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Nov 2022)

Gol del croata...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

Justo o injusto, a mi esto del VAR me parece una mierda importante.

Aunque tambien es cierto que con le nivel arbitral de la liga...


----------



## artemis (7 Nov 2022)

Que no falte el penaltito


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Hubiera sido demasiado descarao no pitar ese penalty



a mi me parece penaltito,pero es que ese tipo de penaltitos se pitan continuamente…


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

Se esta saliendo este partido Modric a perder balones.


----------



## fachacine (7 Nov 2022)

Os lo digo en serio, jugar con Mendy es jugar con uno menos


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Nov 2022)

Segundo del Madric de un negroc...


----------



## Forenski (7 Nov 2022)

Imposible ganar la Liga.

Es un penalty COMO UNA CASA. El árbitro no lo pita y el VAR tarda un siglo en llamarle. Solo van a pitar penaltis a favor del Madrid cuando sean como una catedral y en su área al revés.


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

gol


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

Hala a comer RABO.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Os lo digo en serio, jugar con Mendy es jugar con uno menos



El año pasado no era así


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

Eder “grasa de caballo” Militao 

esta vez la ha enganchado bien


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> a mi me parece penaltito,pero es que ese tipo de penaltitos se pitan continuamente…



Joder, lo he empezado a ver con el partido ya comenzado, pero los del Rayo están como si se hubiesen metido 5 rayas de farlopa cada uno. Como caso aislado a lo mejor parece penaltito, pero llevaban 5 minutos jugando con fuego.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

El del Rayo se tropieza con el de su equipo, y los del Rayo protestando jajajja


----------



## Forenski (7 Nov 2022)

Vmosssss GOLLLLLLLLLLLLL . PUTO RETARDO. GOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Nomeimporta (7 Nov 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJA, tengo sentimientos encontrados, por una parte disfruto muchísimo viendo rabiar a los perroflautas, pero por otro que gane el Trampas tampoco me agrada.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y a nosotros los árbitros no nos regalan lo que a otros.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Nov 2022)

Hala a comer mierda, puta escoria de vallecas


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Nov 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Que no falte el penaltito



Sí, hombre....

Estáis vosotros para hablar de robos... Tápese señora, tápese, por favor...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Nov 2022)

Gol de un rojo...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Segundo del Madric de un negroc...



No te lo iba a marcar Carvajal o Courtois, Asensio no lo cuento, no se como ese pavo tiene la mitad de su familia de Holanda, el padre debe ser mauritano.


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2022)

Vaya chicharraco


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

Primera parte regulera. El 1-2 era demasiado premio.


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2022)

anda para jajaja


----------



## Raul83 (7 Nov 2022)

Que ni está en el banquillo, el benzema


----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2022)

Vaya trallazo


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Nov 2022)

Carvajal qué malo eres, hijodeputa


----------



## Forenski (7 Nov 2022)

El giro de cabeza de Militao recuerda al de Ramos en el minuto 93 de la 14. Cules , que buenos recuerdos, eh. La banda derecha hoy está siendo un coladero con Carvajal.


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

vinicius asesino...


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

canibal


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

Balliu, te jodes. Tu pegas, te pegan.


----------



## el ruinas II (7 Nov 2022)

carvajal es el jugador mas idiota que he visto en mi vida


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> El giro de cabeza de Militao recuerda al de Ramos en el minuto 93 de la 14. Cules , que buenos recuerdos, eh. La banda derecha hoy está siendo un coladero con Carvajal.



Hoy?


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> El giro de cabeza de Militao recuerda al de Ramos en el minuto 93 de la 14. Cules , que buenos recuerdos, eh. La banda derecha hoy está siendo un coladero con Carvajal.



¿Hoy sólo? lo que pasa es que no lo aprovecha nadie al parecer

a nada que se vea el del Liverpool un par de vídeos ya está claro por dónde hay que atacar


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

No es que fuera facil pero Courtois no ha parecido el mejor portero del mundo ahi…

Aunque se le puede perdonar por la pasada final de la champions


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

OS lo he dicho, hoy vini sale preñado...


----------



## Nomeimporta (7 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Joder, justo salí a por el pan


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

FINAL


----------



## Roedr (7 Nov 2022)

huele a que perdemos el liderato


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

Este RM da mucha pena

Es una alineación muy mediocre. El único con clase es Modric con 37 años y está jugando muy mal.

FloPer = HdlgP


----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2022)

No sé que hostias pasa este año con Vinicivs, si hay que pagarle un gostoso travelo o qué, pero no está nada bien


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No es que fuera facil pero Courtois no ha parecido el mejor portero del mundo ahi…
> 
> Aunque se le puede perdonar por la pasada final de la champions



Nunca has jugado de portero ¿verdad?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Nov 2022)

Mi análisis de la primera parte:

1.- Mendy no sabe si juega con el RM o con el Rayo Valleasco...

2.- Modric no ha hecho un pase correcto...

3.- Los rojos de mierda, bien... Aunque dudo que aguanten ese ritmo e intensidad 45 min. más...


----------



## el ruinas II (7 Nov 2022)

si en la banda de carvajal ponemos un muñeco de laton defenderia mejor que el


----------



## fachacine (7 Nov 2022)

Toda la táctica de los equipos mierdas es sacar de quicio a Vini. El Rayo no es una excepción, y más si tiene amarilla.


----------



## noc555 (7 Nov 2022)

Como juega el rayo, ni con penalti inventado…


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No sé que hostias pasa este año con Vinicivs, si hay que pagarle un gostoso travelo o qué, pero no está nada bien



Es un petardo de PM


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Nov 2022)

Pues casi mete un gol que si le pega bien se cae el estadio.


----------



## Forenski (7 Nov 2022)

Hoy hay que ganar este partido como sea, es muy importante.

Si el Madrid gana, conociendo la mentalidad culé, mañana el Barsa sale goleado del Sadar fijo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Nunca has jugado de portero ¿verdad?



no tenia el don


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Hoy hay que ganar este partido como sea, es muy importante.
> 
> Si el Madrid gana, conociendo la mentalidad culé, mañana el Barsa sale goleado del Sadar fijo.



Sabes que no a lo Segundo. El Osasuna saldrá a perder, como buen equipo de la liga


----------



## _Suso_ (7 Nov 2022)

Lo veo un claro 2 a 5, tranquilos todos


----------



## Tubiegah (7 Nov 2022)

joder, me voy a mandar un burofax y veo que los gualtrapas nos han empatao


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No sé que hostias pasa este año con Vinicivs, si hay que pagarle un gostoso travelo o qué, pero no está nada bien



Vinicius tecnicamente no va tan sobrado,cuando destaca es cuando esta fisicamente como una moto pero no siempre se puede salir asi…

hoy le presionan fuerte,el estadio es pequeño,feo,ruidoso…se pierde un poco


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Nov 2022)

Anuncio de cava para brindar en navidad. Pero cómo odio la navidad, joder


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Pues casi mete un gol que si le pega bien se cae el estadio.



¿Cuántos goles te dan por "casi meter un gol"?


----------



## Tubiegah (7 Nov 2022)

chuflicius desarrollará su carrera dignamente en el valencia o en el wolverhapton de losertegui


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> no tenia el don



Ni tú ni la mayoría de los que os quejáis de los porteros...

a mi este tío me cae mal porque no paró el gol que tenía que haber parado, aunque sé que era tan inevitable como los 2 que se ha comido en la primera parte


----------



## fachacine (7 Nov 2022)

Pero qué dices, si Osaputa siempre ha sido un filial del puto Barsa


----------



## Roedr (7 Nov 2022)

Si no remontamos entramos oficialmente en crisis.


----------



## fachacine (7 Nov 2022)

Quiero a Camavinga ya, no me convence lo de Asensio


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si no remontamos entramos oficialmente en crisis.



y arruinados


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Nov 2022)

No hay banquillo en el madrid.


----------



## Tubiegah (7 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Pero qué dices, si Osaputa siempre ha sido un filial del puto Barsa



tampoco hay que ofender tan gratuitamente...
creo que prefieren el nombre de Putasuna


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2022)

Benzema no salió contra el Girona pero luego salió contra el Celtic cuando el partido estaba más que decidido y ni siquiera hacía falta pero hoy cuando es un partido importante va y no sale....Manda huevos!! Sí así se quiere ganar una liga pues mucho lo siento pero creo que no es la manera correcta.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Tubiegah (7 Nov 2022)

> Martínez Munuera lo ha visto en la tele del Estadio de Vallecas, pero tú lo podías haber visto en una *Samsung Neo QLED 8K*._¡No hay duda! Despeja las polémicas del fútbol con estos televisores. Gracias a su resolución 8K y al hiperrealismo de las imágenes, ¡ya no habrá dudas de si fue fuera de juego o no! Con Samsung Neo QLED 8K ¡ahora tendremos cero dudas!_






Puto marca


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

Este RM apesta a ROSCO:
- La liga se la van a regalar al FCB: árbitros y rivales
- La flor del año pasado en Copa Europa brota muy de vez en cuando
- La Copa de España la tirarán despectivamente

PERO algún día tendremos techo retráctil para organizar conciertos de Operación Triunfo y partidos de tenis de jugadores retirados... y éso mola


----------



## fachacine (7 Nov 2022)

Rodrygo vete a la mierda


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Nov 2022)

Hace la croqueta el de
Rayo


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ni tú ni la mayoría de los que os quejáis de los porteros...
> 
> a mi este tío me cae mal porque no paró el gol que tenía que haber parado, aunque sé que era tan inevitable como los 2 que se ha comido en la primera parte



el de la final con el atleti era infinitamente mas imparable que el de hoy…


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Nov 2022)

Los comentaristas alaban al rayo como si fuese un líder de la premier. Y lo de morientes es para mandarle a tomar por el culo


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Rodrygo vete a la mierda



es que menudo bastardo,cada vez que tiene un tiro claro siempre se las apaña para echarla fuera,solo mete las que nadie da un duro por el…


----------



## Gorrión (7 Nov 2022)

Los del rayo son ratas asquerosas nivel Barça con las simulaciones y exageraciones de faltas, que asco me están dando.


----------



## cebollo (7 Nov 2022)

Cuando no juega Kroos metemos gol de corner. Será el factor sorpresa de cambiar de lanzadores.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

Carvajal se rompe solo…otros tres meses de baja


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Nov 2022)

He visto por un momento que salía Nacho y me ha dado un escalofrío


----------



## fachacine (7 Nov 2022)

Tácticamente un desastre, no amarramos el centro del campo porque Tchouameni y Modric están solos y Asensio y Valverde juegan en el mismo sitio estorbándose. ¿Cómo no lo ve chicletto?


----------



## Chichimango (7 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Toda la táctica de los equipos mierdas es sacar de quicio a Vini. El Rayo no es una excepción, y más si tiene amarilla.



Vinicius es el principal activo que tiene esta puta liga de mierda, pero los paletos envidiosos y subnormales van a conseguir que se harte y se largue a la Premier, donde además de ganar el doble de pasta los árbitros le van a proteger de verdad. 

Como el Madrid no se ponga firme con el tema, es cuestión de tiempo que se pire. Y cuando digo firme me refiero a firme en plan Hulk, no firme en plan Buitre-recórcholis-jopelines.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (7 Nov 2022)

El Rayo le está dando un baile al Madrit lol


----------



## Mahāvīra (7 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Vinicius es el principal activo que tiene esta puta liga de mierda, pero los paletos envidiosos y subnormales van a conseguir que se harte y se largue a la Premier, donde además de ganar el doble de pasta los árbitros le van a proteger de verdad.
> 
> Como el Madrid no se ponga firme con el tema, es cuestión de tiempo que se pire. Y cuando digo firme me refiero a firme en plan Hulk, no firme en plan Buitre-recórcholis-jopelines.



Tu madre es la de tu avatar?


----------



## Nomeimporta (7 Nov 2022)

Como salga Falcao y esto siga empatado se puede poner curioso el asunto


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy camello, se trasga la magedia...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

¿Cuánto había pagado el Ser Superior por el tal Tchouamení?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (7 Nov 2022)

Abuelotti lo único bueno que hace es conseguir que Vinisius aguante un poco más sin darse a las putas y a la priba, pero en cuanto el equipo gripa no sabe hacer nada para ponerlo en marcha otra vez.


----------



## Chichimango (7 Nov 2022)

Mahāvīra dijo:


> Tu madre es la de tu avatar?



Tira pal ignore, anda.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Nov 2022)

Cuanto más va a esperar el puto anceloti a sacar fuera a modric???!!!!

No esta desde la primera parte


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (7 Nov 2022)

Lo que más me jode es perder contra el equipo del barrio de heroinómanos y manteros.


----------



## cebollo (7 Nov 2022)

Camavinga por Modric es muy claro ¿no?


----------



## HDR (7 Nov 2022)

Quiero que el Madrid palme todos los partidos en los que Asensio sea titular.

Absolutamente todos.

BASTA.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Cuanto más va a esperar el puto anceloti a sacar fuera a modric???!!!!
> 
> No esta desde la primera parte



Lleva ya un par de partidos que no puede con la camiseta


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> El Rayo le está dando un baile al Madrit lol



Baile? Lo dudo.

en el hilo madridista te explican q mientras no metas mas goles que el rival no juegas peor ni mejor.

Si es empate significa que los dos juegan exactamente igual.

También imagino q lo dicen porque es lo q interesa decir. Como cuando con Mourinho decían que jugar al contragolpe era lo mejor. Como el logroñés en los 90


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Lo que más me jode es perder contra el equipo del barrio de heroinómanos y manteros.



lo más asqueroso es que estos HPs contra el FCB saldrán de paseo


----------



## Nomeimporta (7 Nov 2022)

Como no la pite me mofo


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Nov 2022)

Carvajal fuera del madrid ya


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

PENALTY


----------



## fachacine (7 Nov 2022)

Que no falte la de Carvajal


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Nov 2022)

Es penalty....


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2022)

El rayo parece el Madrid y el Madrid el rayo es increíble lo que puede cambiar un equipo en una semana ganando contundentemente al Celtic y luego en la liga se desinfla de una manera que yo alucino.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2022)

Tampoco es mano esa ¿no? jajaja


----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2022)

Lo están pidiendo y me parece que con razón...

PD Totalmente...


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

Lo pita,pero es otro penalti ridiculo…


----------



## Señor Moscoso (7 Nov 2022)

joder carvajal qué demigrancia


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Nov 2022)

Los que renovaron a Carvajal que se vayan de una puta vez, la lía cada dos por tres, es siempre igual, fuera de tiempo, descontrol, para dos partidos bien, diez mal, siempre metiendo la pata, es RAMOS 2.0
Que monte otro numerito de lesionado.


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

joer y lo falla...


----------



## Nomeimporta (7 Nov 2022)

Lo estoy diciendo, la rata salvadora...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (7 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> lo más asqueroso es que estos HPs contra el FCB saldrán de paseo



Ya jugaron y les empataron, el rayo es un buen equipo, el problema es lo que representa, si no sería muy fan de este rayo.


----------



## ccc (7 Nov 2022)

Penalty claro,...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Nov 2022)

Jodete, basura roja


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

Que lo repitan


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Nov 2022)

Penalty muy mal lanzado y Curtuá lo para sin pisar la línea... A repetir...


----------



## fachacine (7 Nov 2022)

Qué poca vergüenza


----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2022)

Jojojojo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

Porque coño se tiene que repetir?


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2022)

Son estos partidos que me dan ganas de mandarlos a tomar por culo porque no le ponen interés ni motivación ni nada ante los pequeños.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ccc (7 Nov 2022)

Joder Courtois,....


----------



## Nomeimporta (7 Nov 2022)

Tiene cojones que le repitan penaltis al Rayo y al Atleti no jajajaja


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tampoco es mano esa ¿no? jajaja



yo no se como se supone que hay que saltar a por un balon…

retiro mis blasfemias sobre don Thibaut


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo pita,pero es otro penalti ridiculo…



claro claro...ridiculo si le da en la mano a uno de tu cuerda


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

Se repite? Por favor que verguenza…


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

Robando al Madrid una jornada mas


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (7 Nov 2022)

PLACA PLACA EL PALANCAS PRIMERL


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> El rayo parece el Madrid y el Madrid el rayo es increíble lo que puede cambiar un equipo en una semana ganando contundentemente al Celtic y luego en la liga se desinfla de una manera que yo alucino.
> Pozdrawiam.



Y éso que no tienen techo retráctil...


----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Son estos partidos que me dan ganas de mandarlos a tomar por culo porque no le ponen interés ni motivación ni nada ante los pequeños.
> Pozdrawiam.



A mi me parece un partido intensito, mejor que algvnos de Champions, si no fvera por el paquisimo estadio del Rayo...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Nov 2022)

Mierda de dios


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

Es una verguenza,como si tuviera poca desventaja el portero ahora le obligan a meterse dentro de la porteria…


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

Tiene que sacar a Mariano, el Madrid necesita una referencia arriba.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (7 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Robando al Madrid una jornada mas



Lo que quieras pero están haciendo el puto ridículo


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

Partido de estos raros, la verdad. Pero vamos, que quedan 25 minutos.


----------



## fachacine (7 Nov 2022)

Vaya partidito de Valverde, LAMENTABLE


----------



## Roedr (7 Nov 2022)

a ver si empatamos al menos, joderrrrr


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Lo que quieras pero están haciendo el puto ridículo



Eso es indiferente.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> claro claro...ridiculo si le da en la mano a uno de tu cuerda



a mi me da igual que le de en la mano,el va a por el balon de forma totalmente natural,luego el del rayo da una patada al balon y se lo tira al brazo,que se supone que hay que hacer ahi?

Correr y saltar a por un balon con las manos en la espalda?


----------



## Forenski (7 Nov 2022)

Isi Palazón está pisando el semicírculo del área en el penalti. Se ve claro. Ahí no ve nada el VAR.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Nov 2022)

Ancelotti maestro tu no saques ni a modric wue no está desde la primera parte y ni al inútil de carvajal que hoy esta horrible


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

Vini enculado hoy, recordarlo...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (7 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Los que renovaron a Carvajal que se vayan de una puta vez, la lía cada dos por tres, es siempre igual, fuera de tiempo, descontrol, para dos partidos bien, diez mal, siempre metiendo la pata, es RAMOS 2.0
> Que monte otro numerito de lesionado.



Carajal hace un partido bueno, nueve malos y otros veinte lesionado.


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2022)

Miedo me da el Cádiz en el Bernabéu el jueves miedo me da!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Vaya partidito de Valverde, LAMENTABLE



Se está escondiendo


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Robando al Madrid una jornada mas



Y lo del penalti a Asensio?


----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2022)

Mamadús haciendo cosas de mamadús


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Nov 2022)

MARTINEZ MUNUERA, OTRA MIERDA DE ÁRBITRO, que siga el plan, que siga, luego se nota los internacionales como destacan en Europa con su gran arbitraje, toda la moralla en primera, hasta una tia en Europa lo hace mejor.


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Chichimango (7 Nov 2022)

El puto mundial de Qatar nos está jodiendo, van casi todos con el freno de mano. Si esto dura un mes más salimos de champions...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Y lo del penalti a Asensio?



No era penalti?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Miedo me da el Cádiz en el Bernabéu el jueves miedo me da!
> Pozdrawiam.





IVNP71 dijo:


> Miedo me da el Cádiz en el Bernabéu el jueves miedo me da!
> Pozdrawiam.



pues yo creo que va a pagar el pato.
por cierto, soy el unico que deseaba que carvajal hubiera pedido el cambio por lesion???


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (7 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> A mi me parece un partido intensito, mejor que algvnos de Champions, si no fvera por el paquisimo estadio del Rayo...



El rayo te hace partidazos pero no es normal que a un equipo como el madrid le de este baño.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

Al Madrid le falta humildad, yo creo que llega a este tipo de estadios y equipos y se lo toma con una suficiencia que luego les pasa factura.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> El puto mundial de Qatar nos está jodiendo, van casi todos con el freno de mano. Si esto dura un mes más salimos de champions...



Lo peor va a ser la vuelta...


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> pues yo creo que va a pagar el pato.
> por cierto, soy el unico que deseaba que carvajal hubiera pedido el cambio por lesion???



NO, pero era teatro, los jugadores de fútbol son teatreros a más no poder, son los peores deportistas en juegos de conjunto con mucha diferencia.


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2022)

Y luego hablando del Liverpool en febrero cuando lo que interesa es el rayo me cago en todo 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

que alguien imagine que en un pateti - madrid el arbitro pita ese penalti a favor del Madrid,y luego lo manda repetir…es que no sale vivo de ahi


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Al Madrid le falta humildad, yo creo que llega a este tipo de estadios y equipos y se lo toma con una suficiencia que luego les pasa factura.



HAn decidido tirar la liga en noviembre, como otros años, son las costumbres de este equipo y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (7 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Al Madrid le falta humildad, yo creo que llega a este tipo de estadios y equipos y se lo toma con una suficiencia que luego les pasa factura.



Otro mantra que no se cree nadie.

La culpa de eso en tal caso es del entrenador por no motivar y castigar a los jugadores que salen en ese plan, lo puedo entender en la copa del rey que es un Paco torneo para que lo gane el Betis o el Bilbao, en una liga con Lewandoski jugando en el Barça es una aberración competir así.

Abuelotti es un fenómeno cuando los chavales juegan solos, en cuanto se atascan no sabe hacer nada, ex entrenador del everton por algo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

Tiene mas juego interior el Rayo que el Madrid, eso te habla de lo mal estructurado que esta el Madrid.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Nov 2022)

Genial y nadie habla del partidazo del rayo en su campo de futbolin...


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2022)

Y ojo, no todos los años vas a ganar la Champions por lo tanto todos los años has de ir a por todos los títulos sea cuál sea porque como descuides la liga y no te salga bien lo de la Champions te quedas sin nada.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ccc (7 Nov 2022)

Bueno, esto no pinta nada bien, Ancelotti sinceramente lo hace bien en un comienzo cuando pone a Ausencio para darle un poco mas de proyeccion en el ataque, pero en serio, lo del medio del campo no hay por donde cogerlo:

- Cada vez que veo a Modric, me dan ganas de vomitar.

El cambio de Camavinga es normal y lo hace bien, pero es que con Modric juega TODO EL EQUIPO con 2 revoluciones menos. Lo siento, es lo que hay.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> HAn decidido tirar la liga en noviembre, como otros años, son las costumbres de este equipo y hay que respetarlas.



¿El Madrit tira la liga? No creo que haya más candidatos....


----------



## Hermericus (7 Nov 2022)

Pues en la foto que pone el Marca Courtois toca la linea


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

Como se nota que Asensio tiene la renovacion pendiente...


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2022)

Yo es que soy de la vieja escuela y quiero ganar hasta en los entrenamientos me da lo mismo que sea el Bayern como si es el levante.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> que alguien imagine que en un pateti - madrid el arbitro pita ese penalti a favor del Madrid,y luego lo manda repetir…es que no sale vivo de ahi



Peores atracos le han perpetrado al Aleti ¿qué te crees?

y la norma es para todos, lo que pasa es que sólo reparas en ella cuando te perjudica

si te paran ese penalty moviendose eres el primero que quieres que se repita, aunque estoy de acuerdo en que se pasan con los porteros, que ya tienen suficiente desventaja


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

Por fin la ceja espabila, lo llevo diciendo que tiene que sacar a Mariano, no hay delantero.


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Otro mantra que no se cree nadie.
> 
> La culpa de eso en tal caso es del entrenador por no motivar y castigar a los jugadores que salen en ese plan, lo puedo entender en la copa del rey que es un Paco torneo para que lo gane el Betis o el Bilbao, en una liga con Lewandoski jugando en el Barça es una aberración competir así.
> 
> Abuelotti es un fenómeno cuando los chavales juegan solos, en cuanto se atascan no sabe hacer nada, ex entrenador del everton por algo.



Bueno pero es q eso hace mella aquí. Luego ves a estos persons aquí justificándose “el q mejor juega es el q mas golez mete” y paridas así.

El rayo contra el Barsa se deja perder y contra el madrid juegan a tope. Y que pasa? El madrid no juega a tope?


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿El Madrit tira la liga? No creo que haya más candidatos....



Si, el palancas, entre lo que tienen y lo que le dan, le sobra para ganar la liga. He visto ya varios años al Madrid hacer el idiota y tirar la liga, todavía recuerdo la de Antic, y han pasado años.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Peores atracos le han perpetrado al Aleti ¿qué te crees?
> 
> y la norma es para todos, lo que pasa es que sólo reparas en ella cuando te perjudica
> 
> si te paran ese penalty moviendose eres el primero que quieres que se repita, aunque estoy de acuerdo en que se pasan con los porteros, que ya tienen suficiente desventaja



yo jamas reclamaria que se repitiera eso,el portero lo para en buena lid y hay que felicitarle,os creeis los del atleti que todos son iguales.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (7 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Y ojo, no todos los años vas a ganar la Champions por lo tanto todos los años has de ir a por todos los títulos sea cuál sea porque como descuides la liga y no te salga bien lo de la Champions te quedas sin nada.
> Pozdrawiam.



La liga que hay que ganar es esta, la de las palancas y tu paisano Lewandoski.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

Los comentaristas son incapaces de decir que un jugador a jugado como el culo, siempre con eufemismos, debe ser que los equipos los vetan si no.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Bueno pero es q eso hace mella aquí. Luego ves a estos persons aquí justificándose “el q mejor juega es el q mas golez mete” y paridas así.
> 
> El rayo contra el Barsa se deja perder y contra el madrid juegan a tope. Y que pasa? El madrid no juega a tope?



El que mejor juega es el que dice que lo hace, no te digo, es que en publicidad y autobombo al palancas no le gana nadie.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (7 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El que mejor juega es el que dice que lo hace, no te digo, es que en publicidad y autobombo al palancas no le gana nadie.



El barça juega bien algunos partidos como los juega el Madrid también.

Son dos plantillas muy buenas para dos entrenadores mediocres.

Una lástima


----------



## euromelon (7 Nov 2022)

Hay orden de regalarle la liga al farsa con arbitrajes penosos como el de hoy


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No era penalti?



Me temo que…

"No hay penalti sobre Asensio y bien señalada la pena máxima por mano de Carvajal"


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> yo jamas reclamaria que se repitiera eso,el portero lo para en buena lid y hay que felicitarle,os creeis los del atleti que todos son iguales.




¿Cómo que no reclamarias? si el otro día el Asensio la da con la zarpa como un pato mareao y saltáis a coro todos con que no es mano, tócate los cojones

Si no hacéis más que llorar y llorar aqui, que parece esto el hilo de los mariachis no me jodas


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Los comentaristas son incapaces de decir que un jugador a jugado como el culo, siempre con eufemismos, debe ser que los equipos los vetan si no.



Tratan de vender su producto que es la liga, por tanto nunca diran cosas que pueda dar a entender, que malo es este producto...


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El que mejor juega es el que dice que lo hace, no te digo, es que en publicidad y autobombo al palancas no le gana nadie.



Y en decir retrasadeces mentales no os gana nadie a los de este hilo


----------



## Forenski (7 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> El rayo contra el Barsa se deja perder y contra el madrid juegan a tope. Y que pasa? El madrid no juega a tope?



Creo que eres el único aquí que no sabe que ahora hay un MUNDIAL y todos los jugadores de campo del Madrid van.


----------



## euromelon (7 Nov 2022)

Van a regalarle la liga a un equipo que va a ser eliminado en dieciseisavos de e league....


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

SAbeis que significa esto? Que la liga la gana el aleti. De nada...


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Creo que eres el único aquí que no sabe que ahora hay un MUNDIAL y todos los jugadores de campo del Madrid van.



Eres nuevo en el hilo?

Esa basura se repite aqui AÑO TRAS AÑO


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2022)

El día del Girona y el de hoy para olvidar la verdad para olvidar y no hay 2 sin 3 cuidado con el Cádiz que ya lo voy diciendo y lo veo venir.
Por lo visto habrá que esperar a febrero y al Liverpool sino aquí vamos a tener partidos de esta índole haciendo desesperar a cualquiera.
Lo llevábamos avisando cuidado con el rayo, cuidado con el rayo y la peña pendiente al Liverpool nada más.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Nov 2022)

3-2 pero esto que eeeeeeeeeeeeeeees?


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

Esto que es, el vini pide amarilla y el arbitro la saca?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> SAbeis que significa esto? Que la liga la gana el aleti. De nada...



Pa que se la regalen al barcelona que la gane el atletico


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Cómo que no reclamarias? si el otro día el Asensio la da con la zarpa como un pato mareao y saltáis a coro todos con que no es mano, tócate los cojones
> 
> Si no hacéis más que llorar y llorar aqui, que parece esto el hilo de los mariachis no me jodas



es que eso no es penalti,un penalti se tiene que pitar por algo serio no automaticamente si toca en una mano.

y yo dije que no reclamaria “eso” no que no reclamaria nada


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Miedo me da el Cádiz en el Bernabéu el jueves miedo me da!
> Pozdrawiam.



Acordaos : el cadiz le hará a ancelotti lo mismo que le hizo el osasuna la temporada pasada, edta temporada, lo que le hs hecho el gerona , etc...
Que es meter dos muros de 5 jugadores uno delante de otro 

Y el mierda ancelotti pir tercera o cuarta vez volverá a caer en la misma trampa y otro empate


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> SAbeis que significa esto? Que la liga la gana el aleti. De nada...



Unos mueven el árbol y otros recogen las nueces...

no seas empalmao anda, cansaliebres


----------



## euromelon (7 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> El día del Girona y el de hoy para olvidar la verdad para olvidar y no hay 2 sin 3 cuidado con el Cádiz que ya lo voy diciendo y lo veo venir.
> Por lo visto habrá que esperar a febrero y al Liverpool sino aquí vamos a tener partidos de esta índole haciendo desesperar a cualquiera.
> Lo llevábamos avisando cuidado con el rayo, cuidado con el rayo y la peña pendiente al Liverpool nada más.
> Pozdrawiam.



Se dice Gerona


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

GOL DE FALCAO...


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Pa que se la regalen al barcelona que la gane el atletico



casi prefiero el barcelona


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

Valverde con resaca...


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> 3-2 pero esto que eeeeeeeeeeeeeeees?



Fútbol de quilates.

Uno de más de la docena y media de partidos que vemos cada año al Madrid jugando peor que un rival que no ha olido ni el 1% de su presupuesto en su historia.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Nov 2022)

Fantástico ancelotti fantástico!!!!
Es un MAESTRO!!! "que lo ha ganado todo"
Hace 2 cambios en el minuto 85
BRAVO BRAVIISIIMOO


----------



## Nomeimporta (7 Nov 2022)

Se viene


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Nov 2022)

Rodrygo ha hecho un ensayo que te cagas...


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

Lo dije unos post mas atras,el Rodrygo este es un bastardo…


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> En cambio , tú eres la basura habitual de todos los años. Y no se repite todos los años porque ahora quedan 4 días para el mundial, zoquete. Vete a la Europa League y que te de por culo el Eintrach. Ah, no, que el Eintrach está en la Champions.



Vaya comentario de retrasado mental, amigo.

Si, lo de ver jugar al madrid mal se ve todos los años. Aprende a leer y luego vuelves.


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Rodrygo ha hecho un ensayo que te cagas...



Que no se la esperaba dicen en la cope...


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Se viene
> Ver archivo adjunto 1253511



8 minutazos, nos vamos al 100


----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2022)

Paquísimo el pvto estadio ese


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

Ensayo de VIni


----------



## Octubrista (7 Nov 2022)

Coño! Hay fútbol...


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2022)

8 minutazos ¿donde esta xilebo con el cartelito ese que pone a los rivales?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que no se la esperaba dicen en la cope...



No se la esperaba el vecino del bloque/colmena del 8º A de la acera de enfrente del barrio guarro ese.... Porque allí a ido a parar la bola...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

A Buba hay que soltarlo una semana en las favelas de Rio para que espabile.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Paquísimo el pvot estadio ese



deberian suspender el partido solo por eso


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> En cambio , tú eres la basura habitual de todos los años. Y no se repite todos los años porque ahora quedan 4 días para el mundial, zoquete. Vete a la Europa League y que te de por culo el Eintrach. Ah, no, que el Eintrach está en la Champions.



Por cierto, para ver como defiendes tu teoría. Del Barça y del Almería cuantos van al mundial?


----------



## Nomeimporta (7 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> 8 minutazos ¿donde esta xilebo con el cartelito ese que pone a los rivales?



Ya me encargué yo por el jajajaja


----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

No podemos perder contra estos navajeros ,ostias.. Este estadio es una puta ratonera. Roures hijo de perra.


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ya me encargué yo por el jajajaja



doi fe


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> deberian suspender el partido solo por eso



Es una putada jugar en el Tercer Mundo, la verdad.... pues sí...


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ya me encargué yo por el jajajaja



Ya lo ví...pero el maricón ese no pone el tuyo


----------



## ccc (7 Nov 2022)

Bueno, hoy hemos tenido 2 penalties de var,...,sin embargo, hoy no me quejaria de los arbitros.

Este partido lo ha perdido Ancelotti y exclusivamente el: Malos cambios, mal juego,...Lo de Modric no hay quien lo entienda.

Solo le salva lo de poner a Ausencio, porque el chaval lo ha intentado y hasta ha provocado un gol.

Hoy en la segunda parte ni hemos visto a Vini y que ha hecho el madrid: Nada de nada.

Mucho me temo que el BCN va a ganar esta liga y que en europa nos eliminen a las primeras del cambio: el anyo que viene espero que manden a la puta calle a Modric: Lo siento, no lo aguanto y lo de reservarse para croacia,....,que le den por culo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

Vaya desproposito de partido


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno, hoy hemos tenido 2 penalties de var,...,sin embargo, hoy no me quejaria de los arbitros.
> 
> Este partido lo ha perdido Ancelotti y exclusivamente el: Malos cambios, mal juego,...Lo de Modric no hay quien lo entienda.
> 
> ...



Darle relevo a abueloti no estaria mal.


----------



## Octubrista (7 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Vaya desproposito de partido



Los jugadores ya están pensando en los viajecitos con sus chonis, mientras otros se van a sus selecciones.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

Dios han reventado el cristal de la terraza de Paco


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

Valverde al carrer...


----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2022)

Definitivamente el Rayo es el 2º equipo de Madrit...


----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

Vaya panda de gitanos.


----------



## Nomeimporta (7 Nov 2022)

Hijo de puta el Valverde


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Definitivamente el Rayo es el 2º equipo de Madrit...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Nov 2022)

Borrachos parados de Vallecas


----------



## spam (7 Nov 2022)

Carletto es ésto. La vez anterior consiguió la décima y a la siguiente temporada la pifió en liga a lo Queiroz.


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2022)

Y mañana el Barça se nos pone a 5 no van a desaprovechar estos dos últimos tropiezos del Madrid en liga.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Definitivamente el Rayo es el 2º equipo de Madrit...



¿Y quién es el primero? ¿el que va perdiendo?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

Tienen que espabilar, bajarse los humos. Y Mariano ser titular mientras Benzema no este. Desde que se juega sin delantero el Madrid no da una.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Dios han reventado el cristal de la terraza de Paco



Pues como se corte con la borrachera que lleva, deja el suelo de terrazo de la cocina, hecho una hostia


----------



## Chichimango (7 Nov 2022)

Yo no veo tanto problema de entrenador como de jugadores. Hace un mes que están en modo mundial y el Madrid queda en segundo plano. Y hoy en día con la gorra no ganas a nadie, sobre todo cuando los rivales lo dan todo.

A ver si después de Qatar espabilan, porque es para cagarse en unos cuantos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Nov 2022)

spam dijo:


> Carletto es ésto. La vez anterior consiguió la décima y a la siguiente temporada la pifió en liga a lo Queiroz.



sabias tu que ganar todos los partidos de la liga es matematicamente imposibleç?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Borrachos parados de Vallecas



Se ven unos barrigones paguiteros en las gradas que te cagas....Debe oler a fritanga chunga por todo el campo...


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

5 balones en el campo, MAXIMUN TROLLING


----------



## _Suso_ (7 Nov 2022)

El partido ha sido un desastre, para que negarlo, hay que reconocerlo con dignidad


----------



## artemis (7 Nov 2022)

Jajajajaja ni alargando hasta el infinito y más allá conseguís ganar jajajajajajajja


----------



## ccc (7 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Darle relevo a abueloti no estaria mal.



Ancelotti no es mal entrenador, para nada: Pero es que los de arriba tienen que hacer limpia: El no la va a hacer y en sacrificio de los jovenes.

Cada vez que pienso que hemos dejado ir a Odegaard y que el arsenal va primero en la premier, para quedarnos con modric, joder es que me pongo de mala hostia.

Hoy lo de sacar a Mariano es surealista: Mariano no sirve para nada, nada.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Se ven unos barrigones paguiteros en las gradas que te cagas....Debe oler a fritanga chunga por todo el campo...



Mas que a fritanga huele a porro y huevos sudaos.


----------



## Nomeimporta (7 Nov 2022)

Parece que los del Rayo han ganao la Copa en la pocilga...jajajaja


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2022)

Hale a palmar en buena lid que dice la canción


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## ccc (7 Nov 2022)

El mejor del Madrid, Ausencio, con eso esta todo dicho.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Borrachos parados de Vallecas





Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Se ven unos barrigones paguiteros en las gradas que te cagas....Debe oler a fritanga chunga por todo el campo...



De eso y de trapis en b.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Y quién es el primero? ¿el que va perdiendo?



El cholismo no desde lvego...


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajaja ni alargando hasta el infinito y más allá conseguís ganar jajajajajajajja



Vete a limarle los cuernos a Cornuone.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (7 Nov 2022)

Ni con 8 minutos de regalo ganáis


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

Pues nada, derrota merecida. De hecho irnos al descanso empate a 2 era "injusto", el Rayo ha sido mejor el 90% del partido.

A ganar al Cádiz, y si el Barcelona se deja puntos en Pamplona mejor. Si no, nos tocará a la vuelta recuperar una leve diferencia.

No es especialmente preocupante, siempre pierdes partidos durante la temporada. Pero lo cierto es que llevamos 2-3 semanas que no estamos del todo finos y luego encima de suerte, regular.

Lo dicho, a ganar al Cádiz y luego en enero ya se verá.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Nov 2022)

Pasar mal rato y para esto.


----------



## ccc (7 Nov 2022)

Y nuestro canterano del rayo, hombre del partido


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (7 Nov 2022)

Y los drogadictos de los recogepelotas soltando balones al campo como locos.


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

ME habeis alegrado el dia cavrones....


----------



## artemis (7 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Vete a limarle los cuernos a Cornuone.



Pues el Cholo osnha recortado puntos esta jornada...


----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

Hoy el Var sí que ha dado imágenes nítidas y repeticiones de todo eh?. Malditos hijos de perra.


----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2022)

¡Anda, si ha jvgado Lucas Vater!


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajaja ni alargando hasta el infinito y más allá conseguís ganar jajajajajajajja



igual si alargan hasta que termine el mundial...


----------



## Ritalapollera (7 Nov 2022)

Lo de los robos arbitrales es escandaloso.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2022)

Es lo que hay cuándo no hay ni motivación, ni concentración, ni te interesa pegar un puñetazo encima de la mesa ante equipos pequeños sabiendo perfectamente que ellos van a querer ganarte sí o sí y encima tú te lo tomas como un partido más sin interés porque te ves favorito.
ANTE EL CÁDIZ SERÁ LO MISMO O PONDRÁN ALGO, ALGO DE INTERÉS? LO DIGO POR AHORRARME NO TENER QUE VER EL MISMO PARTIDO COMO EL GIRONA O EL RAYO DE HOY.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

No es normal que tengamos que hacer una liga cuasi perfecta para ganársela a un Barcedrogas que ha quedado fuera de la Champions en cinco partidos. Anda ya..


----------



## Suprimo (7 Nov 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajaja ni alargando hasta el infinito y más allá conseguís ganar jajajajajajajja



Pero si eso es la especialidac del cholismo


----------



## Fiodor (7 Nov 2022)

A ver si ya empieza el Mundial y se van a darlo todo con sus selecciones porque llevan unos partidos lamentables...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Que la liga es de segundones??? Jajaja y eso quien te lo ha contado? Mourinho? Roncero?
> 
> de que sirve cantar “somos los reyes de Europa” si luego te pone en tu sitio el alcoyano?



Que la liga y la copa se la pueden meter por el culo el Barcelona, el Atleti o su puta madre.
Si se gana, bien. Sino, pues como cojones vas a ganar una liga en la que los equipos se dejan ganar contra el Barcelona???


----------



## artemis (7 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> No es normal que tengamos que hacer una liga cuasi perfecta para ganársela a un Barcedrogas que ha quedado fuera de la Champions en cinco partidos. Anda ya..



Mira @Manero lágrimas vikingas JAJAJAJAJJA


----------



## Forenski (7 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Por cierto, para ver como defiendes tu teoría. Del Barça y del Almería cuantos van al mundial?



Era un partido en casa contra un equipo que va a descender justo nada más acender. Además el Barsa juega l la pachanga de la Europa League, esa que ganó el Eintrach el año pasado ridiculizando al Farsa y , por tanto, no tiene el nivel de exigencia de la competición por excelencia, que es la Champions.

Pero si eres un retrasado que no entiende nada, eso explica que estés este año centrado de nuevo en la Copa de la República o Copa Cataluña.


----------



## ccc (7 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Hoy el Var sí que ha dado imágenes nítidas y repeticiones de todo eh?. Malditos hijos de perra.



Pero hoy no es excusa: El arbitraje es correcto, lo del otro dia fue un robo.

Joder, como dice Edu, a intentar sobrevivir hasta que se juegue el mundial y despues a verlas venir. Esperemos que Modric ni vuelva, porque este va a querer hasta cojo contra el liverpool.


----------



## artemis (7 Nov 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Lo de los robos arbitrales es escandaloso.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Ahora dilo sin llorar


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues nada, derrota merecida. De hecho irnos al descanso empate a 2 era "injusto", el Rayo ha sido mejor el 90% del partido.
> 
> A ganar al Cádiz, y si el Barcelona se deja puntos en Pamplona mejor. Si no, nos tocará a la vuelta recuperar una leve diferencia.
> 
> ...



leve ventaja? como el osasuna no les lime un empate son 5 puntos abajo en una liga donde el bcn se va a encontrar equipos con el ojete preparado me parece a mi motivo para estar apretando el culo y rezar porque algun rival les quiera plantar cara de verdad. aun ganandoles en barcelona no saldrian las cuentas


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Nov 2022)

ANCELOTTI HA PERDIDO EL PARTIDO

ancelotti este inutil al que muchos le teneis del mejor entrenador del mundo

¿como cojones haces 2 cambios en el minuto 85?
¿como cojones mantienes a modric en el campo casi todo el partido cuando se esta arrastrando desde el inicio del partido?
¿como cojones no sacas a cavajal cuando ha estado fatal durante el partido y encima queda tocado? gracias a mantenerlo ha hecho penalti y hemos perdido
¿como cojones mantienes a valverde todo el partido cuando ha estado peor que modric que ya es decir?

tienes a lucas vazquez , a nacho , a ceballos para hacer los cambios desde la segunda parte ya!!!

pero nada : seguireis diciendo que tenemos un entrenador de los mejores del mundo , y no veis que este inutil NO LEE LOS PARTIDOS!!! NO SE ENTERA DE CON QUE PLANTEAMIENTO LE ESTA GANANDO EL ENTRENADOR CONTRARIO

ESTO CON UN TUCHEL O SIMILAR NO PASA!!!


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> A ver si ya empieza el Mundial y se van a darlo todo con sus selecciones porque llevan unos partidos lamentables...



Y hoy Kroos no estaba, que seguramente junto a Valverde esta siendo el mejor jugador de este inicio de temporada. 

Hoy era un partido donde se tenía que notar la intensidad de Camavinga, Valverde... y no se ha notado.

El Rayo ha hecho un muy buen partido, pero el nuestro ha sido MALO, y hay que reconocerlo. Lo único que podemos hacer es sumar los 3 pts ante el Cádiz, y como ya he dicho, en enero se verá.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (7 Nov 2022)

Merengues ¡¡¡¡¡ Ojo ¡¡¡¡

Que el Far$a ya os lleva dos títulos de ventaja:

1.- La Copa Vallekas...
2.- La Copa Rubi & Geri...

Os veo jodidos esta temporada...


----------



## _Suso_ (7 Nov 2022)

ccc dijo:


> El mejor del Madrid, Ausencio, con eso esta todo dicho.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo y lo estaba pensando mientras veía el partido y le echo cero culpa a carleto, menuda predada a nivel de actitud tenían muchos hoy, sólo pensaban en el mundial.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Es lo que hay cuándo no hay ni motivación, ni concentración, ni te interesa pegar un puñetazo encima de la mesa ante equipos pequeños sabiendo perfectamente que ellos van a querer ganarte sí o sí y encima tú te lo tomas como un partido más sin interés porque te ves favorito.
> ANTE EL CÁDIZ SERÁ LO MISMO O PONDRÁN ALGO, ALGO DE INTERÉS? LO DIGO POR AHORRARME NO TENER QUE VER EL MISMO PARTIDO COMO EL GIRONA O EL RAYO DE HOY.
> Pozdrawiam.



si se tocan la polla el bernabeu los frie. hasta los piperos dejaran sus pipas para silbar.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> leve ventaja? como el osasuna no les lime un empate son 5 puntos abajo en una liga donde el bcn se va a encontrar equipos con el ojete preparado me parece a mi motivo para estar apretando el culo y rezar porque algun rival les quiera plantar cara de verdad.



Ganando al Cádiz, son máximo 2 pts que no es nada. Yo dije a principio de temporada que había que pasar a octavos de Champions y estar arriba en Liga. Lo que no hay que hacer es lo que ha hecho el Atleti: fuera de Europa y a 10 pts, estás en noviembre y la temporada se ha terminado.

La Liga se va a ganar en primavera, ahora lo único que puede pasar es que la perdamos. No ha sido el caso, pero hay que ganar al Cádiz.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y hoy Kroos no estaba, que seguramente junto a Valverde esta siendo el mejor jugador de este inicio de temporada.
> 
> Hoy era un partido donde se tenía que notar la intensidad de Camavinga, Valverde... y no se ha notado.
> 
> El Rayo ha hecho un muy buen partido, pero el nuestro ha sido MALO, y hay que reconocerlo. Lo único que podemos hacer es sumar los 3 pts ante el Cádiz, y como ya he dicho, en enero se verá.



JAJAJAJAJAAJ
quiero ver que se gane el partido contra el cadiz

os lo he dicho y lo vereis : el cadiz le metera al mierda ancelotti el mismo planteamiento que le metió el osasuna 2 veces seguidas en el bernabeu : 0-0 y 1-1 , y que le metió el gerona en el bernabeu 1-1 : dos muros de 5 jugadores , y el mierda ancelotti volverá a caer en la trampa sin enterarse de que ocurre


----------



## fred (7 Nov 2022)

Lo peor van a ser los casi dos meses hablando de la crisis del Madrid,va a ser inaguantable.


----------



## Fiodor (7 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y hoy Kroos no estaba, que seguramente junto a Valverde esta siendo el mejor jugador de este inicio de temporada.
> 
> Hoy era un partido donde se tenía que notar la intensidad de Camavinga, Valverde... y no se ha notado.
> 
> El Rayo ha hecho un muy buen partido, pero el nuestro ha sido MALO, y hay que reconocerlo. Lo único que podemos hacer es sumar los 3 pts ante el Cádiz, y como ya he dicho, en enero se verá.



Cuando toca un rival que corre y pelea en el centro del campo el Madrid lo pasa fatal. Ya ocurrió con los alemanes y hoy se ha repetido. Con Kroos y Benezema el partido no habría sido muy diferente. Tantos pases con un rival que presiona fuerte son un suicidio...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ganando al Cádiz, son máximo 2 pts que no es nada. Yo dije a principio de temporada que había que pasar a octavos de Champions y estar arriba en Liga. Lo que no hay que hacer es lo que ha hecho el Atleti: fuera de Europa y a 10 pts, estás en noviembre y la temporada se ha terminado.
> 
> La Liga se va a ganar en primavera, ahora lo único que puede pasar es que la perdamos. No ha sido el caso, pero hay que ganar al Cádiz.



ostias, olvide que este era de la jornada del fin de semana, con el encabronamiento pensaba que era adelantado de la jornada entre semana... bueno, 2 no es tanta lluvia pero me cago en dios bendito, odio perder ante los guarros, al menos no ha sido un robo sino una justa derrota...

enhorabuena parasitos iros a quemar una bandera de españa para celebrarlo...


----------



## HDR (7 Nov 2022)

Alguien tiene que poner en su sitio a Vinícius. Es un bocachancla, los rivales siempre lo buscan para enfadarlo y sacarlo del partido. Lleva muchas semanas haciendo el gilipollas.

Asensio de titular es sinónimo de puntos perdidos.

Los demás están pensando en el Mundial de los cojones.


----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

Que sí, que no hemos hecho buen partido...pero que hay un equipo que juega todos sus partidos con colchón y otras reglas, joder. Que nos es más fácil ganar una Champions que una Liga, cojones, que no es normal., que no es casualidad. Me niego atizarle a mi equipo, pues juega en una competición adulterada en el que el puto equipo de los perros independentistas de mierda juegan con OTRAS REGLAS.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Nov 2022)

La liga es imposible chavales.
El Barcelona va ganar todo. Si alguien le saca un punto es el Madrid o el Español. 
No descarto que el barsa acabe la liga con 10 goles en contra.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo y lo estaba pensando mientras veía el partido y le echo cero culpa a carleto, menuda predada a nivel de actitud tenían muchos hoy, sólo pensaban en el mundial.




amigo : si eso fuera asi , para eso está el ENTRENADOR :

primero para exigirles

y segundo si siguen reservandose para el mundial , pues sacas a los : lucas vazquez , nachos, ceballos , marianos ,,,.. pero ya desde el inicio de la segunda parte!!! no en el minuto 85!!!!

venga... VIVA ANCELOTTI "que lo ha ganado todo"

joder....


----------



## artemis (7 Nov 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Merengues ¡¡¡¡¡ Ojo ¡¡¡¡
> 
> Que el Far$a ya os lleva dos títulos de ventaja:
> 
> ...



Y la Copa Posesio y la ansiada Copa Merito


----------



## ccc (7 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y hoy Kroos no estaba, que seguramente junto a Valverde esta siendo el mejor jugador de este inicio de temporada.
> 
> Hoy era un partido donde se tenía que notar la intensidad de Camavinga, Valverde... y no se ha notado.
> 
> El Rayo ha hecho un muy buen partido, pero el nuestro ha sido MALO, y hay que reconocerlo. Lo único que podemos hacer es sumar los 3 pts ante el Cádiz, y como ya he dicho, en enero se verá.



Cierto en lo de Kroos; pero lo que Camavinga va a ser que no pues ha entrado en el minuto 70; y lo Valverde pues va a ser que tampoco, porque hoy lo ha intentado todo.

El problema del medio del campo es que juegas con 2 (Tscou y Valverde) si pones a Ausencio en la banda derecha para potenciar el ataque.

Es que esta clara, no jugamos a nada porque Valverde y Tschou no son creadores de juego y Modric no hace absolutamente una mierda y ademas le quita nuestra mayor arma, que podria ser la intensidad; y no olvidar que Modric no es un creador de juego como lo es Kroos: Resultado? No jugamos a una mierda.

Hoy la cagada es de Ancelotti, por seguir apostando por los viejos que se borran por el mundial y no apostar por los jovenes como Camavinga y/o Ceballos, que se van a dejar los dientes en el campo.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Nov 2022)

Pensad en esa afición de cerdos bebiendo ahora en bares con la barra de acero inoxidable del 82, tomando cuartos de mahou…. Qué asco de gentuza!


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Nov 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Alguien tiene que poner en su sitio a Vinícius. Es un bocachancla, los rivales siempre lo buscan para enfadarlo y sacarlo del partido. Lleva muchas semanas haciendo el gilipollas.



Es un bocachancla. Pero le dan por todos los lados y no sacan ni una tarjeta.


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Era un partido en casa contra un equipo que va a descender justo nada más acender. Además el Barsa juega l la pachanga de la Europa League, esa que ganó el Eintrach el año pasado ridiculizando al Farsa y , por tanto, no tiene el nivel de exigencia de la competición por excelencia, que es la Champions.
> 
> Pero si eres un retrasado que no entiende nada, eso explica que estés este año centrado de nuevo en la Copa de la República o Copa Cataluña.



Joder macho. Te ahogas en bilis.


----------



## pepetemete (7 Nov 2022)

Esto, con fichar un par de negros más se soluciona rápidamente


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAAJ
> quiero ver que se gane el partido contra el cadiz
> 
> os lo he dicho y lo vereis : el cadiz le metera al mierda ancelotti el mismo planteamiento que le metió el osasuna 2 veces seguidas en el bernabeu : 0.0 y 1-1 , y que le metió el gerona en el bernabeu 1-1 : dos muros de 5 jugadores , y el mierda ancelotti volverá a caer en la trampa sin enterarse de que ocurre



yo creo que existe una cosa que se llama vergüenza torera que al no estar gente como ramos, como el topo, como gordisco o demas apesebrados, sera mas facil estimular a los jovenes a que se coman el cesped y se lleven a rayo gaditano por delante.

por cierto, lo peor de hoy, @Obiwanchernobil ha pasado de nuestros ojetes


----------



## HDR (7 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Es un bocachancla. Pero le dan por todos los lados y no sacan ni una tarjeta.



Lo que he dicho, lo hacen porque saben que se calienta y se va del partido. Se va incluso aunque intervenga el árbitro, no depende de eso.

Un jugador del Real Madrid tiene que ser inteligente.

Si después del partido coge a alguno de esos en el túnel y le arranca los huevos del tirón, yo seré el primero en aplaudirle. Pero durante los 90 minutos tiene que estar en su sitio.


----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

¿Alguien me va a decir que el judío hijo de perra que les ha inyectado cien millones para poder seguir fichando va a dejar perder su inversión?. Me niego a apedrear a mis futbolistas por participar en un juego con todas las cartas marcadas para el enemigo. Cuando juguemos con las mismas reglas,hablamos de criticar,mientras tanto , a apoyar a muerte.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Nov 2022)

hablan de las vacas sagradas del VARsa que se arrastran por el campo ....

pues con MODRIC tenemos UNA VACA SAGRADA QUE HACE TOLON TOLON PERO YA DE FORMA ESCANDALOSA

no mire señor ancelotti : si el señor modric se enfada porque le quitas en el descanso , pues que se enfade , y que se vaya a la costa de croacia a tomar el sol 

si modric aun está algun partido que juegue , pero si no está como hoy no estaba : FUERA y CAMBIO

(como hoy no estaba y como lleva no estando casi toda esta temporada ya)


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> La liga es imposible chavales.
> El Barcelona va ganar todo. Si alguien le saca un punto es el Madrid o el Español.
> No descarto que el barsa acabe la liga con 10 goles en contra.



quiza cuando coincida partidos fuera de casa con que el de casa se juegue algo tipo entrar en uropa o salir del descenso, ahi pinche hueso, pero vamos, con palizoski ganar es mas facil...


----------



## Edge2 (7 Nov 2022)

Trankilos, mañana el barsa palma con el otasuna...


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (7 Nov 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Lo que he dicho, lo hacen porque saben que se calienta y se va del partido. Se va incluso aunque intervenga el árbitro, no depende de eso.
> 
> Un jugador del Real Madrid tiene que ser inteligente.



Pues lo están petando de macacos que no parecen muy inteligentes.
Vinicius es subrnormal,
Mendy tiene lo justo para no mearse encima, el segundo del rayo es culpa suya, tiene de cada cosa...


----------



## qbit (7 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Que sí, que no hemos hecho buen partido...pero que hay un equipo que juega todos sus partidos con colchón y otras reglas, joder. Que nos es más fácil ganar una Champions que una Liga, cojones, que no es normal., que no es casualidad. Me niego atizarle a mi equipo, pues juega en una competición adulterada en el que el puto equipo de los perros independentistas de mierda juegan con OTRAS REGLAS.



¿Hay algo que no esté adulterado en este país?


----------



## Forenski (7 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Joder macho. Te ahogas en bilis.



Para nada, ¿ de que bilis hablas? Vigentes campeones de Champions ( 14, por cierto) campeones actuales de Liga, Supercopa España y Europa , y clasificados para octavos de Champions.

Entiendo que los del Farsa y el Paleti no echéis bilis nunca porque no estáis acostumbrados a ganar y perder es vuestro estado natural y resulta tranquilizador.


----------



## _Suso_ (7 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> amigo : si eso fuera asi , para eso está el ENTRENADOR :
> 
> primero para exigirles
> 
> ...



Pues sí, lo ha ganado todo más de una y otra vez y con distintos equipos y encima repitiendo con al algunos

Será casualidad, pero igual es que controla toda clase situaciones para ganar con unos u otros, para manejar vestuarios nivel dios y siempre con diferentes equipos


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> La liga es imposible chavales.
> El Barcelona va ganar todo. Si alguien le saca un punto es el Madrid o el Español.
> No descarto que el barsa acabe la liga con 10 goles en contra.



Esperemos que los tuercebotas del Cholo les saquen algún puntito el 8 de enero ante el Barça pero lo dudo mucho la verdad igual se llevan los colchoneros un carro en el Metropolitano.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

Vamos a ver, llevamos 13 partidos y hemos perdido 1 (Merecidamente). Encima con el freno del Mundial. A mi no me parece, en perspectiva, preocupante.

Lo que pasa que las cosas se dicen. Si se juega por debajo del nivel (Osea, mal), se dice. Y solo queda pensar en el partido del jueves. 

Por muy bien que estés, a lo largo de la temporada hay momentos donde el nivel baja. Otra cosa es que en esos momentos minimices pérdidas. Pero hacer 32 de 39 está bastante bien, yo lo habría firmado sin pensarlo. Eso de proyección son unos 93-95 pts a final de Liga.


----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vamos a ver, llevamos 13 partidos y hemos perdido 1 (Merecidamente). Encima con el freno del Mundial. A mi no me parece, en perspectiva, preocupante.
> 
> Lo que pasa que las cosas se dicen. Si se juega por debajo del nivel (Osea, mal), se dice. Y solo queda pensar en el partido del jueves.
> 
> Por muy bien que estés, a lo largo de la temporada hay momentos donde el nivel baja. Otra cosa es que en esos momentos minimices pérdidas. Pero hacer 32 de 39 está bastante bien, yo lo habría firmado sin pensarlo. Eso de proyección son unos 93-95 pts a final de Liga.



Que el problema no es ese, la cuestión radica en la alfombra roja con la que juegan otros, que haciendo partidos de mierda cómo el que hemos hecho hoy, por H o por B " se los sacan" adelante.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Nov 2022)

Pues al final, tanto reírse del primer partido del barça y ha sacado un punto más que el Madrid contra el rayo 

La liga al final, más que por el resultado de los clásicos, se decide por estos detalles


----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues al final, tanto reírse del primer partido del barça y ha sacado un punto más que el Madrid contra el rayo
> 
> La liga al final, más que por el resultado de los clásicos, se decide por estos detalles



y por otro tipo de "detalles" en otros partidos.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Que el problema no es ese, la cuestión radica en la alfombra roja con la que juegan otros, que haciendo partidos de mierda cómo el que hemos hecho hoy, por H o por B " se los sacan" adelante.



Mañana hablamos.

El Barcelona no va a hacer 95 pts, nosotros tampoco. Ya vendrán los partidos Paco donde no les favorece el asunto. Por supuesto, será "mala suerte".

Y no sé hasta que punto "nos interesa" que el rival ahi ande. Lo del "Xavi quédate" no es ninguna tontería, la falsa sensación de tener las cosas cerca es muy traicionera.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Nov 2022)

Lo menos preocupante es que esto tiene que ver con el Mundial, claramente se ha bajado el pie del acelerador según se va acercando el tema (Benzema directamente se ha bajado del coche). Llevar la temporada que llevamos con Courtois habiendo sido baja 5 o 6 partidos y Benzema 8 roza lo milagroso. Lo más preocupante es que queda otro partido antes del Mundial, y a ver cómo vuelven los que van, sobre todo Benzema y Modric, Modric puede volver prejubilado ya. Y los brasileños como lo ganen no vuelven a pegar un pase recto hasta la temporada que viene.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Esto es una jugada maestra de Florentino, para dar vidilla al Barsa. Porque si sucede lo del año pasado, el nadaplete, nada en Europa, a 20 puntos del Madrid en Liga y nada de nada , entonces sumas la deuda y el Farsa desaparece o es descendido a la II Federación.
> 
> Y al Madrid le interesa más que el Barsa siga, para que los aficionados madridistas podamos seguir riéndonos de los ridículos europeos de todos los años.



pues yo que quieres que te diga, si el barcelona cae en picao en un año / año y medio, soy el tito floren y cuando salga a ser S.A. me lo compro, vendo los jugadores y los terrenos mas mierdosos y en los buenos hago un bloque pisos o una obra de las suyas o un centro comercial o algo....


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Que sí, que no hemos hecho buen partido...pero que hay un equipo que juega todos sus partidos con colchón y otras reglas, joder. Que nos es más fácil ganar una Champions que una Liga, cojones, que no es normal., que no es casualidad. Me niego atizarle a mi equipo, pues juega en una competición adulterada en el que el puto equipo de los perros independentistas de mierda juegan con OTRAS REGLAS.



Esto lo deciais vosotros hace no tantos años por estas mismas fechas "Mejor nos sentramos en la Champions que son 5 partidos y no la liga q nos tienen manía".

Es facil de entender. Para ganar la Champions no hace falta, ni de lejos, ser el mejor equipo de Europa para ganarla. El Madrid de hecho tiene varias ganadas q asi lo demuestran. Sin embargo la liga, te exige regularidad y ser mejor q el resto.

El hezpiritu de Guanito está muy bien para ganar eliminatorias que no mereces pasar en el minuto 94. Para la liga hace q eso sea bastante justito.

Cuantos dobletes (champions+liga) tiene el madrid en toda su historia? cuantas tienen los demás equipos? Tu mismito puedes encontrar la respuesta


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues al final, tanto reírse del primer partido del barça y ha sacado un punto más que el Madrid contra el rayo
> 
> La liga al final, más que por el resultado de los clásicos, se decide por estos detalles



Es que el Rayo empató en el campo nuevo, empató en el Metropolitano y ganó hoy al Madrid.Muy pocos equipos hacen eso.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo menos preocupante es que esto tiene que ver con el Mundial, claramente se ha bajado el pie del acelerador según se va acercando el tema (Benzema directamente se ha bajado del coche). Llevar la temporada que llevamos con Courtois habiendo sido baja 5 o 6 partidos y Benzema 8 roza lo milagroso. Lo más preocupante es que queda otro partido antes del Mundial, y a ver cómo vuelven los que van, sobre todo Benzema y Modric, Modric puede volver prejubilado ya. Y los brasileños como lo ganen no vuelven a pegar un pase recto hasta la temporada que viene.



lo de modric es un regalo. bastante es hasta donde ha llegado. es mas, yo prefiero que llegue fundido a que demasiado darle minutos nos lastre en las eliminatorias. habra que ver como estan fisicamente los rivales llegado el momento, tambien, ciertamente...


----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

Que ya nos robaron la liga de hace dos años , joder., no nos van a robar esta en cuanto nos decuidemos dos partidos. Qué asco.


----------



## qbit (7 Nov 2022)

Si están los separratas en el gobierno, cómo no va a ganar la puta Farsa la liga y la copa.

Cuando la gente se tome en serio su nación y la justicia entonces cambiarán las cosas.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Pues sí, lo ha ganado todo más de una y otra vez y con distintos equipos y encima repitiendo con al algunos
> 
> Será casualidad, pero igual es que controla toda clase situaciones para ganar con unos u otros, para manejar vestuarios nivel dios y siempre con diferentes equipos




disculpa : ancelotti entrenando al EVERTON dio pena

ahi con equipos pequeños es donde se ve si un entrenador es de verdad bueno o no.

que ancelotti entrene a un osasuna a ver si lo lleva donde lo está llevando jagoba arrasate , por poner un ejemplo

ancelotti ha entrenado a los equipos grandes y ahi es facil ganar y tapar su mediocridad

ancelotti comete fallos garrafales y eso un entrenador bueno no lo hace

pero bueno : tu seguiras diciendo que ancelotti es de los mejores entrenadores del mundo , y yo seguiré diciendo que no

¿pero cual es el resultado? sí : perdemos con el rayo vallecano , empatamos con el osasuna en el bernabeu : hace unos meses 0-0 y ahora en esta temporada de nuevo 1-1, empatamos con el gerona en el bernabeu 1-1 .... ¿esto es de buen entrenador y de saber leer los partidos? cuando el osasuna las dos veces y luego el gerona le hicieron el MISMO PLANTEAMIENTO de partido : y el señor ancelotti no se enteró ninguna de las 3 veces

lo del 0-4 en el bernabeu contra el VARsa la temporada pasada? buen planteamiento de ancelotti verdad? cambió dos veces el esquema del equipo durante el partido!!! ademas de cambiar de jugadores de posicion!!! modric delantero etcs...!!!! 

Y espero que no me saques que se ganó la champions , porque os recuerdo a todos que la ganó el EQUIPO no el entrenador , el equipo hizo autenticas pechadas para contrarrestar las autenticas cagadas de planteamientos de ancelotti : como el ir a paris a encerrarse atras y aguantar los miles de ataques del PSG que de autentico milagro no nos metieron 5 alli mismo en paris


----------



## Don Meliton (7 Nov 2022)

Como lloran los cornudos


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Esto es una jugada maestra de Florentino, para dar vidilla al Barsa. Porque si sucede lo del año pasado, el nadaplete, nada en Europa, a 20 puntos del Madrid en Liga y nada de nada , entonces sumas la deuda y el Farsa desaparece o es descendido a la II Federación.
> 
> Y al Madrid le interesa más que el Barsa siga, para que los aficionados madridistas podamos seguir riéndonos de los ridículos europeos de todos los años.




oye pues nada : nos dejamos perder tambien contra el cadiz


----------



## ccc (7 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vamos a ver, llevamos 13 partidos y hemos perdido 1 (Merecidamente). Encima con el freno del Mundial. A mi no me parece, en perspectiva, preocupante.
> 
> Lo que pasa que las cosas se dicen. Si se juega por debajo del nivel (Osea, mal), se dice. Y solo queda pensar en el partido del jueves.
> 
> Por muy bien que estés, a lo largo de la temporada hay momentos donde el nivel baja. Otra cosa es que en esos momentos minimices pérdidas. Pero hacer 32 de 39 está bastante bien, yo lo habría firmado sin pensarlo. Eso de proyección son unos 93-95 pts a final de Liga.



A ver que nadie dice que la lectura de la temporada no sea positiva; es mas, viendo como han ido las cosas con Benzema, ha sido excelente, porque Ancelotti ha podido probar con Ausencio, Rodry y Vini; y lo de dar oportunidades a los chavales no hay que olvidarlo: hoy Rodrygo cuesta 20M€ mas que a principio de temporada.

Pero tb. hay que criticar lo visto hoy, y aunque el once inicial puede ser correcto, tienes que saber leer el partido y hoy Modric ni deberia haber salido en la segunda parte (realmente ni tendria que haber salido, pero bueno, ya sabemos como es el italiano). En mi opinion tenia que haber puesto a Camavinga y a Ceballos y seguir con la misma cancion. Pero Mariano?? Es que esa apuesta ya sabemos que es siempre erronea y la semana pasada tampoco funciono.

Ya solo falta que vuelva a poner a Modric contra el Cadiz, en cuyo caso, sinceramente, no veo el partido.


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Cuanto rollo para no decir que el Madrid es el que más Champions y Ligas tiene y con diferencia. Háztelo mirar, es un suspenso claro en demagogia barata.



En lugar de contestar enrabietado y llamar demagogia a lo q no te gusta, haztelo mirar pq ahi tienes bastante para sacar conclusiones. El Madrid es el equipo con mas Ligas y Champions, si. Cuantas veces ha sido capaz de ganar las 2 en el mismo año? Y el resto de los equipos con menos ligas y champions y superan en dobletes al Madrid? Con un estilo solido y sin dejarlo todo a las remontadas y hacer alineaciones como si no importase más q sacar un 11 a jugar.


----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Esto lo deciais vosotros hace no tantos años por estas mismas fechas "Mejor nos sentramos en la Champions que son 5 partidos y no la liga q nos tienen manía".
> 
> Es facil de entender. Para ganar la Champions no hace falta, ni de lejos, ser el mejor equipo de Europa para ganarla. El Madrid de hecho tiene varias ganadas q asi lo demuestran. Sin embargo la liga, te exige regularidad y ser mejor q el resto.
> 
> ...



Lo que deben escocer tener metidas en el culo 14 pollas venosas eh?.


----------



## qbit (7 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo menos preocupante es que esto tiene que ver con el Mundial, claramente se ha bajado el pie del acelerador según se va acercando el tema (Benzema directamente se ha bajado del coche). Llevar la temporada que llevamos con Courtois habiendo sido baja 5 o 6 partidos y Benzema 8 roza lo milagroso. Lo más preocupante es que queda otro partido antes del Mundial, y a ver cómo vuelven los que van, sobre todo Benzema y Modric, Modric puede volver prejubilado ya. Y los brasileños como lo ganen no vuelven a pegar un pase recto hasta la temporada que viene.



Los demás también van a jugar el mundial, así que a ver cómo vuelven.

El Madrid tiene jugadores nuevos que todavía no están en su cénit y los veteranos van siendo demasiado veteranos. Lo raro es que la temporada pasada lo ganaran todo y que en esta fueran tan bien. Habrá que tener paciencia, en lo que respecta al propio equipo.

Lo que es intolerable es la pasividad del club ante los robos, las patadas, etc.


----------



## Manero (7 Nov 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Mira @Manero lágrimas vikingas JAJAJAJAJJA



Ya hice broma dias atrás de que en Madrid acabaría saliendo el arca de Noé con tanto lloro, y veo que incluso me quedé corto.


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Lo que deben escocer tener metidas en el culo 14 pollas venosas eh?.



Hombre, no. Lo que si que da cierto resquemor es verlas ganar jugando como jugais. Porque no sería ni la primera, ni la segunda, ni la tercera, ni la cuarta Champions que ganais en años en los que jugais como este. En los q se ve a Rayos, almerias, celtas y gironas dandoos repasitos.

O como te contaba antes, tirando las ligas entre noviembre-febrero y el resto de equipos compitiendo por todos los titulos. Es un hecho.


----------



## qbit (7 Nov 2022)

Mientras el presidente habla en público de la Superliga, la estrategia de la UEFA consiste en lo mismo que la temporada pasada: Ponerle al Madrid los rivales más difíciles hasta que nos eliminen.


----------



## petro6 (7 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ya hice broma dias atrás de que en Madrid acabaría saliendo el arca de Noé con tanto lloro, y veo que incluso me quedé corto.



En Menalona ya no os quedan ni lágrimas.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Esto lo deciais vosotros hace no tantos años por estas mismas fechas "Mejor nos sentramos en la Champions que son 5 partidos y no la liga q nos tienen manía".
> 
> Es facil de entender. Para ganar la Champions no hace falta, ni de lejos, ser el mejor equipo de Europa para ganarla. El Madrid de hecho tiene varias ganadas q asi lo demuestran. Sin embargo la liga, te exige regularidad y ser mejor q el resto.
> 
> ...



LLevas toda la razon Dave. Lo que mas merito tiene es ganar cualquier competicion domestica, sobre todo la copa del rey. la liga tambien, pero solo si el que consigue mas puntos tambien ha sido mas dueño de la posesion. la copa de europa solo indica que equipo es el mas afortunado, salvo cuando la gana el barcelona porque siempre la gana con claridad y dando lecciones de futbol, nunca con polemicas, y siempre, siempre, con posesion.
no obstante hay que dejar claro que ganar la liga de cualquier pais, sobre todo la española tiene mucho mas merito que cualquiera de las champions que ganan equipos como el real madrid. una muestra de ello es que el actual lider de la liga española y menos goleado ha recibido en la fase de grupos que no ha conseguido pasar el doble de goles o mas de los que lleva en liga.

no obstante como los madridistas aparte de llorones sin motivos y malos perdedores no tenemos criterio ni sabemos valorar las cosas en su justa medida estamos orgullosos de las 14 y esperanzados con tener la suerte y los favores arbitrales de siempre que una vez mas, nos lleven a la decimoquinta.

suerte en el sadar, o la preferis en para la uropa lig?? igual esa competicion vale mas que la champions...


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Mientras el presidente habla en público de la Superliga, la estrategia de la UEFA consiste en lo mismo que la temporada pasada: Ponerle al Madrid los rivales más difíciles hasta que nos eliminen.



Exacto, la fase de grupos ha sido un claro ejemplo de ello


----------



## qbit (7 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Exacto, la fase de grupos ha sido un claro ejemplo de ello



En las eliminatorias es donde meten las bolas calientes o pesadas.


----------



## Forenski (7 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> En lugar de contestar enrabietado y llamar demagogia a lo q no te gusta, haztelo mirar pq ahi tienes bastante para sacar conclusiones. El Madrid es el equipo con mas Ligas y Champions, si. Cuantas veces ha sido capaz de ganar las 2 en el mismo año? Y el resto de los equipos con menos ligas y champions y superan en dobletes al Madrid? Con un estilo solido y sin dejarlo todo a las remontadas y hacer alineaciones como si no importase más q sacar un 11 a jugar.



Cuando no eres el que más Ligas ganas, cuando no eres el que más Champions ganas, cuando haces el ridículo en Europa un año sí y al siguiente también, entonces nos tenemos que inventar algo como quién tiene más ligas y Champions el mismo año

Puestos a contar chorradas , también se puede mirar quien tiene más Champions el mismo año de basket y fútbol. Espero tu respuesta aludiendo al hockey sobre patines o las canicas.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Nov 2022)

Ganas a Pateti y al Palancalona y tiras la liga con Gerona y Rayo, no me jodas.


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> LLevas toda la razon Dave. Lo que mas merito tiene es ganar cualquier competicion domestica, sobre todo la copa del rey. la liga tambien, pero solo si el que consigue mas puntos tambien ha sido mas dueño de la posesion. la copa de europa solo indica que equipo es el mas afortunado, salvo cuando la gana el barcelona porque siempre la gana con claridad y dando lecciones de futbol, nunca con polemicas, y siempre, siempre, con posesion.
> no obstante hay que dejar claro que ganar la liga de cualquier pais, sobre todo la española tiene mucho mas merito que cualquiera de las champions que ganan equipos como el real madrid. una muestra de ello es que el actual lider de la liga española y menos goleado ha recibido en la fase de grupos que no ha conseguido pasar el doble de goles o mas de los que lleva en liga.
> 
> no obstante como los madridistas aparte de llorones sin motivos y malos perdedores no tenemos criterio ni sabemos valorar las cosas en su justa medida estamos orgullosos de las 14 y esperanzados con tener la suerte y los favores arbitrales que una vez mas, nos lleven a la decimoquinta.
> ...



Bueno, pues es q te duela o no, el Barça necesita jugar a un nivel sublime para ganar la Champions.

Y lo que dicen los entrenadores sobre la liga, es verdad. Es un torneo q exige regularidad. De que sirve ganar al Barça o al Madrid si después tiras los puntos contra rivales de medio pelo?

Y además, si según tú, eres tan poderoso para ser el "mejor de europa", como se justifica luego ya no estos resultados, si no esta imagen en España? Pq está adulterada la liga? Se dejan perder 18 equipos profesionales contra el Barça, y lo dan todo contra el Madrid? pq lo dice Tebas? Roures?

Yo es que ya no hablo de regalos arbitrales ni favores. Hablo de terminar las eliminatorias de Champions sin prensa y rivales diciendo frases como "No tiene explicación".


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Cuando no eres el que más Ligas ganas, cuando no eres el que más Champions ganas, cuando haces el ridículo en Europa un año sí y al siguiente también, entonces nos tenemos que inventar algo como quién tiene más ligas y Champions el mismo año
> 
> Puestos a contar chorradas , también se puede mirar quien tiene más Champions el mismo año de basket y fútbol. Espero tu respuesta aludiendo al hockey sobre patines o las canicas.



olvidas lo mas importante, las champions y ligas femeninas, eso es lo verdaderamente determinante.


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Cuando no eres el que más Ligas ganas, cuando no eres el que más Champions ganas, cuando haces el ridículo en Europa un año sí y al siguiente también, entonces nos tenemos que inventar algo como quién tiene más ligas y Champions el mismo año
> 
> Puestos a contar chorradas , también se puede mirar quien tiene más Champions el mismo año de basket y fútbol. Espero tu respuesta aludiendo al hockey sobre patines o las canicas.



Bueno, eso era una forma de justificar que "la forma" o el estilo de jugar del Madrid siempre a salvar los muebles al precio que sea hace eso. Que sea muy dificil ver al Madrid "arrasar en todo" pq no lo hace. Y si? puedes ganar esas fases de Champions a cambio de tirar las ligas en noviembre como ya ha sucedido.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (7 Nov 2022)

Ancelotti hace autocrítica tras caer en Vallecas: "Puede ser que el entrenador haya fallado en algo"











Ancelotti hace autocrítica tras caer en Vallecas: "Puede ser que el entrenador haya fallado en algo"


Carlo Ancelotti habló tras sumar su primera derrota en la Liga. Perdió 3-2 en Vallecas ante el Rayo Vallecano e hizo balance en la posterior rueda de prensa. "Estamos molestos por la derrota y decepcionados. Y punto", concretó.




www.defensacentral.com






no hombre no! 
tu no has fallado
que no hombre!



bueno me voy a dormir , buenas noches a todos

solo me consuela que mañana quizas el osasuna pueda remediar un poco esta autentica cagada


----------



## _Suso_ (7 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> disculpa : ancelotti entrenando al EVERTON dio pena
> 
> ahi con equipos pequeños es donde se ve si un entrenador es de verdad bueno o no.
> 
> ...



Ancelotti con mucho menos miles de millones que el mea colonias de Guardiola a sus espaldas se mea en su cara a nivel de títulos por ejemplo, nombra a un entrenador con tantos títulos en tantos clubs diferentes, porque yo desde luego lo desconozco, liga en Inglaterra, en Italia, en Francia, en España, en Alemania.

Champions en España e Italia, todo eso ha sido puta potra sin duda durante décadas, debe ser una mierda de entrenador que le puede tirar sus títulos ganados a cualquier otro entrenador durante décadas, pura potra, claro.


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Nov 2022)

Bueno, pasamos página de este mal trago de hoy y NOS CENTRAMOS EN EL CÁDIZ REPITO NOS CENTRAMOS EN EL CÁDIZ Y NADA MÁS Y HAY QUE GANAR ESE PARTIDO.
Lo del Liverpool lo aparcamos no nos interesa ahora y el objetivo es intentar que el Barça no se escape a 5 puntos que la ventaja sea solo de 2 puntos.
En cuánto al Cádiz ya os lo voy diciendo y es que no me fío ni un pelo ellos tienen mucho que ganar y poco que perder y eso les hace peligroso en el Bernabéu.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Dave Bowman (7 Nov 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Oye , ¿quién tiene más Champions y Mundial de Clubs el mismo año? Toma nota, que esto es Europa y el resto del planeta futbolístico.
> 
> Ah, bueno, que para jugar el Mundial de Clubs hay que ganar primero la Champions. ¿ No podrían dar una plaza para el ganador de la copa Cataluña? Creo que el Español iría muchas veces.



Mira, ya paso pq parece q ni lo quieres entender, y viendo los partidos, entiendo q tampoco interesa reconocerlo. Jugáis al milagro cada partido. Y esto viene ya de tiempos de Queiroz. Espero q no estés creyendote en tu casa que los demás admiran o admiramos la forma de jugar del Madrid. Ni ganando 3 champions seguidas.

Lo dicho, teneis mas champions quedando a 20 puntos del primero en liga que ganando dobletes. Si a ti esto no te dice nada, pues es asunto tuyo. Pero no pretendas tampoco convencernos a los demás de lo contrario.


----------



## Forenski (7 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Bueno, eso era una forma de justificar que "la forma" o el estilo de jugar del Madrid siempre a salvar los muebles al precio que sea hace eso. Que sea muy dificil ver al Madrid "arrasar en todo" pq no lo hace. Y si? puedes ganar esas fases de Champions a cambio de tirar las ligas en noviembre como ya ha sucedido.



No insistas. La forma de jugar del Barsa ya la conocemos. Es hacer el ridículo en Europa un año sí y el siguiente también.

La única diferencia en esa forma de jugar es que va ascendiendo progresivamente. Un año te meten 3, otro 4, otro 8 , otro no pasas la fase de grupos en el último partido y otro no la pasas cuando restan dos partidos.

¿ Y el próximo año, cómo se supera eso? Muy fácil, perdiendo los tres primeros partidos de Champions seguidos. Ánimo, aún hay margen para hacer más el ridículo en el estilo de juego.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> disculpa : ancelotti entrenando al EVERTON dio pena
> 
> ahi con equipos pequeños es donde se ve si un entrenador es de verdad bueno o no.
> 
> ...



estoy de acuerdo contigo en que el libro de estrategias de carleto entra en un postit. tambien estoy de acuerdo en que carleto no pasara a la historia por reconvertir jugadores para convertirlos en mejores de lo que eran: tengo entendido que lo de que valverde chute mas a meta fue una recomendacion de un familiar suyo... no lo pudo sugerir su entrenador??

pero a estas alturas de la pelicula tengo claro que cuando una plantilla esta formada por jugadores de elite mundial tenerlos motivados y preparados fisicamente quiza es en suma mas importante que la riqueza tactica y estrategica del entrenador. si resulta que el madrid tiene en pintus a un preparador excepcional y carleto los ha conseguido motivar hasta ahora, los resultados se explican.

es el abuelo mi entrenador favorito? no. esta resultando hasta ahora rentable? no hay duda.

dicho esto, lo quiero fuera y quiero un entrenador sensato, con ideas y que consiga mantener motivados a la negrada. desgraciadamente no veo en el horizonte eso, y no me extrañaria que si no lo ven en el club habra un año mas de carleto, y yo que aunque me pese, lo entiendo.


----------



## Raul83 (8 Nov 2022)

Ganas de que fusilen a Benzemalo


----------



## ironpipo (8 Nov 2022)

Que basura de campo es el estadio del rayo joder, además de tener las gradas llenas de escoria roja podemita sociata, tienes pisos Paco encima del Terreno de juego. Jodido concentrase asi


Qué no falte el lumpen celebrando el choriceo.
Para ellos será la versión Paco de mierda de un home run


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Ancelotti hace autocrítica tras caer en Vallecas: "Puede ser que el entrenador haya fallado en algo"



Cuando el entrenador dice que es su culpa, es para proteger a los jugadores. Cuando el entrenador raja de los jugadores, está desviando la atención. No digo que siempre sea así, pero te diría que más del 50% de las veces.

Sin defender necesariamente el planteamiento de Ancelotti, no creo que el principal problema de hoy haya sido la táctica ni la alineación, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta las bajas. En las últimas dos semanas están saliendo las pre-listas de las selecciones, y aunque no son públicas los jugadores lo saben seguro. Los que no saben si van a ir (Mendy o Carvajal, por ejemplo) están distraídos, y los que sí saben, que son muchos, están jugando a medio gas. Entre eso y que el Rayo hoy ha salido con el cuchillo entre los dientes, pues hasta Valverde quitaba la pierna. Tchumino es otro que ha jugado con el freno de mano puesto. Bien por el Rayo, ha sabido leer el momento, y me imagino que el Cádiz hará exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## sintripulacion (8 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vamos a ver, llevamos 13 partidos y hemos perdido 1 (Merecidamente). Encima con el freno del Mundial. A mi no me parece, en perspectiva, preocupante.
> 
> Lo que pasa que las cosas se dicen. Si se juega por debajo del nivel (Osea, mal), se dice. Y solo queda pensar en el partido del jueves.
> 
> Por muy bien que estés, a lo largo de la temporada hay momentos donde el nivel baja. Otra cosa es que en esos momentos minimices pérdidas. Pero hacer 32 de 39 está bastante bien, yo lo habría firmado sin pensarlo. Eso de proyección son unos 93-95 pts a final de Liga.



Es que la proyección no sale eso por la sencilla razón de que el Madrid ha tenido hasta ahora un calendario más fácil que el Barsa y se está dejando puntos donde no debería.
Yo empiezo a creer, visto lo de hoy, que el Madrid no tiene suficiente plantilla para ganar la liga.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Nov 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Es que la proyección no sale eso por la sencilla razón de que el Madrid ha tenido hasta ahora un calendario más fácil que el Barsa y se está dejando puntos donde no debería.
> Yo empiezo a creer, visto lo de hoy, que el Madrid no tiene suficiente plantilla para ganar la liga.



No hay banquillo. Vázquez, nacho, Ceballos, hazard, mariano…


----------



## filets (8 Nov 2022)

Bueno pues ya lo ha conseguido el SECESIONISMO catalan: *Un equipo de Europa Lig lider de La Liga*
Pero no un equipo cualquiera, uno que en agosto era MAXIMO FAVORITO para La Champions junto al CITY, que cuando cae a Europa League dice que "LA GANA SEGURO", y ahora al primer cruce ya esta llorando que es "muy dificl todo esto"
La Champions es muy cruel, La Europa Lig es muy cruel; curiosamente La Liga no es cruel, La Liga esta muy bien

Y ahora a ver que pasa con la SuperLiga, porque eso de que el CEO se vaya a reunir con CEFERINO NO LO ENTIENDO


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Nov 2022)

Dónde están ahora los putos defensores de mendy?

Tío más paquete que el negro no le he visto en mi.puta vida


----------



## Dr.Muller (8 Nov 2022)

No veas como se echa de menos a kroos
eso es todavía peor que no tener un 9
por cierto menudo partidazo del rayo no?


----------



## filets (8 Nov 2022)

Es ASQUEROSO que se haya NORMALIZADO el salir con los SUPLENTES contra el FC Barcelona
Ni la prensa ni los aficionados DICEN NADA, a pesar de que contra el Madrid o el Atl sí sacan a los titulares
Pero contra el Barça no, porque "NO ES NUESTRA LIGA"

Y NADIE DICE NADA

Todo lo que toca el SECESIONISMO lo ENMIERDA


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Nov 2022)

Y el moro que se borra del equipo....

Ni olvido, ni perdono.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (8 Nov 2022)

Al final si el año pasado O Rei Vini, el amego y el canguro no hubieran hecho la temporada de sus vidas y no hubieramos tenido la suerte y la épica que tuvimos, que en usa ya estarian haciendo una pelicula, habriamos ganado un nadaplete porque faltaba plantilla arriba.

Eso no se puede repetir todos los años y este año sigue faltando gente de calidad arriba.

Ademas esto es como la F1 que mercedes ganaba sacaba ventaja y luego dejaba unas carreras para disimular. El producto liga no puede estar agotado ya en octubre, las teles lo tienen que vender al menos hasta navidad, asi que se levanta un teléfono y se da la orden de igualar la competición via arbitros o via mala racha etc. Hay que pensar en esos términos ya, además en estos tiempos convulsos con la superliga, el farsa pre SAD, roures etc


----------



## feps (8 Nov 2022)

Deja sitio al Farsa, coño.


----------



## filets (8 Nov 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> El producto liga no puede estar agotado ya en octubre, las teles lo tienen que vender al menos hasta navidad, asi que se levanta un teléfono y se da la orden de igualar la competición via arbitros o via mala racha etc. Hay que pensar en esos términos ya, además en estos tiempos convulsos con la superliga, el farsa pre SAD, roures etc



¿Y cuando el Barça nos ganaba La Liga por 17 puntos? ¿Ahí por que nadie cogia el telefono para que "el producto no estuviese agotado"?
¿Por que a Ansu Fati se le da la nacionalidad en 3 semanas y a Vini se tarda 4 años? ¿Eso no daña el producto? ¿Por que se pide colecta entre todos para que Messi se quede en el Barça, pero nadie ayuda a que Mbappe venga? ¿Mbappe no ayuda a revalorizar el producto?

Esto no tiene nada que ver con dinero, es propaganda del SECESIONISMO CATALAN
No se esta "igualando la competicion", se le esta dando La Liga y la Copa del Rey al Barça. Y eso se hace CADA AÑO


----------



## The Replicant (8 Nov 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Que basura de campo es el estadio del rayo joder, además de tener las gradas llenas de escoria roja podemita sociata, tienes pisos Paco encima del Terreno de juego. Jodido concentrase asi
> 
> 
> Qué no falte el lumpen celebrando el choriceo.
> Para ellos será la versión Paco de mierda de un home run



eso tendria que ser el empate, 

taluecs


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y el moro que se borra del equipo....
> 
> Ni olvido, ni perdono.




que el mismo moro se haya borrado voluntariamente del equipo le doy un 10% de posibilidades

porque para mi el 90% de las posibilidades es que está EXPRIMIDO por el genio ancelotti que NO le ha dado descanso NUNCA en NINGUN partido y al moro le queda 1 mes para hacer 35 años!!!

te recuerdo que el moro se ha lesionado ya ¡¡¡5 VECES este año!!! y solo en cada una de esas ocasiones ha sido entonces cuando el genio ancelotti el mejor entrenador del mundo le ha dado descanso : vamos no tenia mas cojones que hacerlo

y si veis sus ruedas de prensa , es evidente como hay varios periodistas que son del Madrid , y en sus mismas preguntas le dicen le insinuan al maestro de maestros ancelotti si no seria conveniente dar descanso a benzema , y el mejor entrenador del mundo les respondió en distintas ruedas de prensa en estos meses que no : que el no considera que benzema necesite descanso

bravo ancelotti , braviiissiiimooo!!!   

esta es otra de las cagadas del mejor entrenador del mundo de la historia : que juega con 11 exprimiendoles hasta que los agota o lesiona , porque para el hacer cambios es algo que le da pinchazos en los huevos , no digamos ya probar a jovenes talentos del castilla : de eso olvidate


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Nov 2022)

Bueno, ahora ya en frío. Pregunta dirigida a los folla-vinicius que decís que, ojo al dato, *Vinicius está por encima de Mbappé, Neymar, Mané, Grealish, Foden, Joao Félix..*

¿Cómo valoráis su actuación de ayer en Vallecas?

¿Cuál fue su mejor jugada?

¿Cuántas goles marcó convalidando, según vuestro criterio, casi goles por goles?

Si sigue a este nivel ¿le veis favorito al Balón de Oro?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (8 Nov 2022)

Me toca los cojones que Courtois lleve unos partidos criticando a sus compañeros. Si no tienes nada bueno o propio que decir, cállate, pero no seas un cerdo criticando a tus compañeros por mucha razón que tengas. Dedícate a lo tuyo.

Carvajal, inútil


----------



## Dr.Muller (8 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Bueno, ahora ya en frío. Pregunta dirigida a los folla-vinicius que decís que, ojo al dato, *Vinicius está por encima de Mbappé, Neymar, Mané, Grealish, Foden, Joao Félix..*
> 
> ¿Cómo valoráis su actuación de ayer en Vallecas?
> 
> ...



Por orden

- pésima

- ninguna

- ninguno

- no


----------



## Edu.R (8 Nov 2022)

Aquí vales lo mismo en función de tu último partido. Está claro.

En fin, que llegue ya el Mundial. Y que el jueves juegue Kroos.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Nov 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Es que la proyección no sale eso por la sencilla razón de que el Madrid ha tenido hasta ahora un calendario más fácil que el Barsa y se está dejando puntos donde no debería.
> Yo empiezo a creer, visto lo de hoy, que el Madrid no tiene suficiente plantilla para ganar la liga.



El Barcelona tiene aun que jugar contra el Atleti, contra el Betis, contra el Osasuna, que son justo los 3 que van 3°,4°,5°, y también le queda el Espanyol. Yo creo que el calendario ha sido parejo, lo que pasa que ellos han sacado 3 partidos Paco por la mínima (Mallorca, Celta y Valencia) mereciendo menos, y nosotros hemos tenido la tontería del Girona y el mal hacer de Vallecas.

No os preocupéis que la Liga se gana en primavera. La anomalía del año pasado de sacar 12-14 pts a los rivales desde Navidades nos ha hecho pensarnos que no tener una buena diferencia es un desastre, cuando la realidad es que siempre llegábamos a mitad de temporada por detrás, teniendo que recuperar. Por lo que números parejos no deberían ser malos.

Ganemos al Cádiz y que se vayan todos a Catar.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Nov 2022)

(añadido a ya antes empatar : con el osasuna en el bernabeu y con el gerona en el bernabeu)



en mi opinion ayer "el mejor entrenador del mundo" ancelotti y el propio Madrid perdieron el *33%* de la liga

porque solo hay *3 equipos* que *QUIZAS* PODRIAN hacerle perder puntos al VARcelona y SOLO JUGANDO EN EL CAMPO DE ESOS 3 EQUIPOS que son: osasuna , betis , rayo vallecano.

hoy con el osasuna jugando en casa se gasta la primera bala.

para mi si el VARcelona consigue ganar esos 3 partidos (o incluso 2) ha ganado la liga

porque ningun equipo va a quitarle ya puntos en el eintrach spotify nou , asi que solo quedan algunas salidas del VARcelona fuera y que para mi son las 3 anteriores

porque espero que nadie se crea que el patetico de madrid , o el celta de bajón , vayan a quitarle puntos en madrid o vigo.



este planteamiento que he hecho , que para mi es evidente , solo se romperia si hubiera una catastrofe para el VARcelona en el mundial , y vinieran lesionados : empujalowski , dembele , y a ser posible tambien ter stegen , algo así , pero eso no va a ocurrir


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (8 Nov 2022)

Ayer, el Rayo cerraba bien sus líneas y el Madrid estaba embotellado. Para estos partidos se necesita un delantero armadura tipo Kane o Vlahovic, que haga de pantalla para fijar defensas y abrir espacios. Poco puede hacer un malabarista como Rodrygo, ya el Madrid no conseguía profundizar.

Carvajal no tiene control mental, si tienes uno de los mejores porteros del mundo, asumes el penalty y ya está.

Aún así el Rayo cometió errores, regaló dos goles pero el Madrid regaló errores más graves y las dos bandas.


----------



## 11kjuan (8 Nov 2022)

Por aquí más de uno después del clásico salieron a decir que la liga ya es nuestra.

Las ligas se ganan en Vallecas, Atocha, en el Ruiz de Lopera, en el Carranza, etc.

Bien es cierto, que los jugadores están más puestos en el mundial y queda mucha liga, pero eso no puede ser excusa, porque este año el Barcelona va a centrar su esfuerzos en ganar la liga además de la ayuda arbitral.

Que triste que algunos jugadores se hayan bajado del carro estos días, su sueldo se lo paga el Madrid no sus selecciones.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> ............
> 
> *Ganemos al Cádiz *y que se vayan todos a Catar.




Ganemos al osasuna ......................................................................... 1-1

Ganemos al gerona ........................................................................... 1-1


mas bien nos vamos nosotros a Cagar


----------



## El chepa (8 Nov 2022)

La mierda de liga está la ganamos con el pito, no os agobieis. A los pedris y gavis en marzo al descanso los sacan del campo en carretilla.


----------



## petro6 (8 Nov 2022)

Mendy será una mierda, Benzemá se habrá borrado y habrá que colgarle de un árbol , y después de pinchar hay que echar al entrenador y a media plantilla, pero ni Marcos Lloronso ni O rei Dembelé fueron expulsados, a hamster Alba no le pitaron un penalty. los defensas del Almería se bajaron los pantalones en la segunda parte.....y claro, por alguna extraña razón, eso también es culpa nuestra por estar bajo nuestro control, ya que nuestro deber es arrollar en todos los partidos para que todo eso no importe. Para que luego digan que ser del Madrid es fácil.


----------



## arriondas (8 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Por aquí más de uno después del clásico salieron a decir que la liga ya es nuestra.
> 
> Las ligas se ganan en Vallecas, Atocha, en el Ruiz de Lopera, en el Carranza, etc.
> 
> ...



Hace treinta años, más o menos, Di Stefano dijo que las ligas se ganan contra los equipos pequeños. Tenía mucha razón.

Perder contra los rivales directos entra dentro de las cuentas que uno puede hacer al inicio de la temporada, son equipos fuertes y es normal que puedan salir escaldados. El problema es dejarse puntos en partidos que se tienen que ganar sí o sí. Eso es lo que determina quién puede ser el campeón, al ser un torneo donde se premia la regularidad.


----------



## petro6 (8 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Hace treinta años, más o menos, Di Stefano dijo que las ligas se ganan contra los equipos pequeños. Tenía mucha razón.
> 
> Perder contra los rivales directos entra dentro de las cuentas que uno puede hacer al inicio de la temporada, son equipos fuertes y es normal que puedan salir escaldados. El problema es dejarse puntos en partidos que se tienen que ganar sí o sí. Eso es lo que determina quién puede ser el campeón, al ser un torneo donde se premia la regularidad.



Esos partidos, cómo muchos otros, se ganan o pierden "por detalles". No hase falta disir nada más.


----------



## Dr.Muller (8 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Mendy será una mierda, Benzemá se habrá borrado y habrá que colgarle de un árbol , y después de pinchar hay que echar al entrenador y a media plantilla, pero ni Marcos Lloronso ni O rei Dembelé fueron expulsados, a hamster Alba no le pitaron un penalty. los defensas del Almería se bajaron los pantalones en la segunda parte.....y claro, por alguna extraña razón, eso también es culpa nuestra por estar bajo nuestro control, ya que nuestro deber es arrollar en todos los partidos para que todo eso no importe. Para que luego digan que ser del Madrid es fácil.



Cierto pero no les disculpa
trabajan dos veces en semana, no se pueden desconectar así y en el campo las decisiones las toman ellos, un equipo MUY inferior les paso por encima y es verdad que el rayo hizo un partidazo pero el madrid es otro nivel de estructura y futbolistas.
Lo de ayer es para mirárselo de verdad.

toda la afición del madrid y toda la gente del fútbol se preguntaba este verano por que cojones no se fichaba un delantero centro, pero uno de verdad, un 9 enorme que baje los balones de arriba y fije a los centrales, y no será por que no hay dinero, habia 100 millones, hay por ahí mas de uno que hubiera venido.

Mariano mismo hubiera hecho ayer mas que Asensio y rodrigo juntos pero seguimos lo mismo.

no hay que disculpar lo del partido de ayer, fueron unos IMPRESENTABLES y ahí queda


----------



## petro6 (8 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Cierto pero no les disculpa
> trabajan dos veces en semana, no se pueden desconectar así y en el campo las decisiones las toman ellos, un equipo MUY inferior les paso por encima y es verdad que el rayo hizo un partidazo pero el madrid es otro nivel de estructura y futbolistas.
> Lo de ayer es para mirárselo de verdad.
> 
> ...



El año pasado al Rayo le ganamos de chiripa, y unos cuántos partidos más. Hace dos días Valverde era el mejor centrocampista del Mundo y hoy alguno le ha llamado borracho. Semos asín.


----------



## Dr.Muller (8 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> El año pasado al Rayo le ganamos de chiripa, y unos cuántos partidos más. Hace dos días Valverde era el mejor centrocampista del Mundo y hoy alguno le ha llamado borracho. Semos asín.



Siguen siendo buenos pero no se por que de esos apagones cuando les parece
se les debe exigir mucho más de lo que dan solo por la camiseta que llevan
es inadmisible, de verdad


----------



## Edu.R (8 Nov 2022)

A lo tonto el Rayo ha ganado al Real Madrid, ha ganado en el Pizjuan, y ha empatado en el Camp Nou y en el Civitas.

A mi no me parece un equipo pequeño, la verdad.


----------



## arriondas (8 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Esos partidos, cómo muchos otros, se ganan o pierden "por detalles". No hase falta disir nada más.



No sólo es "eso". También es pensar que ya se ganó el partido antes de bajarse del autobús. Algo que a los grandes les ocurre con frecuencia cuando se enfrentan a los modestos, fijándose en el nombre y no en la trayectoria que están llevando en Liga (el Rayo y el Osasuna están entre los diez primeros)


----------



## feps (8 Nov 2022)

Si yo fuera Ancelotti, hablaría con Pintus y haría una preparación física específica para la Champions, y en los partidos de liga haría muchas rotaciones. Desde el mes pasado os estoy diciendo que se ve venir que este campeonato es para el Farsa.


----------



## petro6 (8 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Siguen siendo buenos pero no se por que de esos apagones cuando les parece
> se les debe exigir mucho más de lo que dan solo por la camiseta que llevan
> es inadmisible, de verdad



Los jugadores no son máquinas, a mí, salvo casos flagrantes de dejadez contínua y golfismo manifiesto de tocada de pelotas mantenida en el tiempo, no voy a hacer sangre excesiva por derrotas ante equipos "humirdes" que al enfrentarse con nosotros parecen la reencarnación del Cid Campeador, y más teniendo en cuenta que hay un equipo para los que las reglas del juego cambian cómo una veleta.


----------



## 11kjuan (8 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A lo tonto el Rayo ha ganado al Real Madrid, ha ganado en el Pizjuan, y ha empatado en el Camp Nou y en el Civitas.
> 
> A mi no me parece un equipo pequeño, la verdad.



En la segunda vuelta hablamos.

El rayo el año pasado también parecía que se iba a comer la liga y luego en la segunda vuelta acabó pidiendo la hora para salvarse.


----------



## Dr.Muller (8 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Los jugadores no son máquinas, a mí, salvo casos flagrantes de dejadez contínua y golfismo manifiesto de tocada de pelotas mantenida en el tiempo, no voy a hacer sangre excesiva por derrotas ante equipos "humirdes" que al enfrentarse con nosotros parecen la reencarnación del Cid Campeador, y más teniendo en cuenta que hay un equipo para los que las reglas del juego cambian cómo una veleta.



Cualquier currante de una fábrica o almacen o vendedor es mucho más exigido que la panda de millonarios estos 
tanto fisio, nutricionista y médicos detrás de ellos para que rindan al 100% y cualquier equipucho de mierda les pasa por encima.
el segundo equipo del madrid es mucho mejor que cualquier rayo de Vallecas


----------



## petro6 (8 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Cualquier currante de una fábrica o almacen o vendedor es mucho más exigido que la panda de millonarios estos
> tanto fisio, nutricionista y médicos detrás de ellos para que rindan al 100% y cualquier equipucho de mierda les pasa por encima.
> el segundo equipo del madrid es mucho mejor que cualquier rayo de Vallecas



Si todo fuera una fórmula matemática, no tendría sentido la competición.


----------



## arriondas (8 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A lo tonto el Rayo ha ganado al Real Madrid, ha ganado en el Pizjuan, y ha empatado en el Camp Nou y en el Civitas.
> 
> A mi no me parece un equipo pequeño, la verdad.



Con esa trayectoria, era para tomarles en serio. Con respeto, y con mucha concentración. El Rayo lo está haciendo muy bien.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Que triste que algunos jugadores se hayan bajado del carro estos días, su sueldo se lo paga el Madrid no sus selecciones.



Qué triste que el subnormal y desleal de FloPer, el Ser Superior, no cayera en la cuenta de que tocaba Mundial en plena liga, que Benzemá cumplía 35 y Modric 37... y que era el último Mundial de ambos...

Qué triste que el subnormal y desleal de FloPer, el Ser Superior, siga arruinando al RM con una reforma absurda y nadie diga nada...

Qué triste que el subnormal y desleal de FloPer, el Ser Superior, siga atacando a la UEFA y ayudando al FCB en su cruzada por montar una ridícula Superliga para recuperar el dinero que ha robado con la reforma del estadio...


----------



## 11kjuan (8 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Qué triste que el subnormal y desleal de FloPer, el Ser Superior, no cayera en la cuenta de que tocaba Mundial en plena liga, que Benzemá cumplía 35 y Modric 37... y que era el último Mundial de ambos...
> 
> Qué triste que el subnormal y desleal de FloPer, el Ser Superior, siga arruinando al RM con una reforma absurda y nadie diga nada...
> 
> Qué triste que el subnormal y desleal de FloPer, el Ser Superior, siga atacando a la UEFA y ayudando al FCB en su cruzada por montar una ridícula Superliga para recuperar el dinero que ha robado con la reforma del estadio...



No sabía que Alfredo Relaño el del panfleto AS fuera forero de Burbuja.info


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Mendy será una mierda, Benzemá se habrá borrado y habrá que colgarle de un árbol , y después de pinchar hay que echar al entrenador y a media plantilla, pero ni Marcos Lloronso ni O rei Dembelé fueron expulsados, a hamster Alba no le pitaron un penalty. los defensas del Almería se bajaron los pantalones en la segunda parte.....y claro, por alguna extraña razón, eso también es culpa nuestra por estar bajo nuestro control, ya que nuestro deber es arrollar en todos los partidos para que todo eso no importe. Para que luego digan que ser del Madrid es fácil.



Ya pero es que a FloPer el RM le importa una MIERDA... Le da igual que roben, atraquen e insulten al RM.

FloPer está a saquear al RM con traspasos y fichajes ruinosos (Casemiro/Tchouameni como ejemplo) y con la reforma del estadio...

FloPer está ayudando al FCB y les va a facilitar la liga a cambio de que el FCB le siga apoyando en la mamarrachada de la Superliga.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> No sabía que Alfredo Relaño el del panfleto AS fuera forero de Burbuja.info



Déjate de chorradas y contra-argumenta si puedes


----------



## 11kjuan (8 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Déjate de chorradas y contra-argumenta si puedes



Pero de qué me hablas colega si llevas dando la matraca desde la página 1 con Floper tío.

Que si, que todos sabemos que un mafiosillo pero ya está.

Date un respiro, porque Floper va a seguir siendo presidente hasta que se muera, y tendremos vinicius para rato.


----------



## Dr.Muller (8 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Déjate de chorradas y contra-argumenta si puedes


----------



## petro6 (8 Nov 2022)

Hemos pasado del Villarato, al Rourato, por eso urge crear la Supeliga europea y pasar de todos estos cuatreros, y demás equipos patrios que nos odian allá dónde vamos.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pero de qué me hablas colega si llevas dando la matraca desde la página 1 con Floper tío.
> 
> Que si, que todos sabemos que un mafiosillo pero ya está.
> 
> Date un respiro, porque Floper va a seguir siendo presidente hasta que se muera, y tendremos vinicius para rato.



Es que estamos debatiendo sobre el sexo de los ángeles y nadie apunta al culpable.

FloPer es el elefante en la habitación y nadie quiere hablar de él.

FloPer es el traje nuevo del emperador y nadie osa decir que el emperador está desnudo.

FloPer es el puto flautista de Hamelín y nadie le quiere culpar de llevarnos al puto abismo.

¿Cobráis en este foro del puto FloPer?

Si queréis os paso mi número de cuenta, me añadís a la nómina de foreros comprados y empiezo a distraer la atención hacia chorradas y a encumbrar al petardo de Vinicius.


----------



## IVNP71 (8 Nov 2022)

El Madrid de las 5 ligas seguidas sí repito de las 5 ligas seguidas temporadas 1985-1986 hasta la 1989-1990 con 4 pichichis seguidos por parte de Hugo Sánchez era un Madrid con hambre, siempre y siempre salían a ganar a cualquiera para conquistar esas ligas batiendo récords nunca se cansaban de ganar querían más y más que hubo partidos nefastos pues sí pero eran conscientes que para ganar esas ligas había que estar muy concentrados y con una fuerte motivación y a los equipos pequeños se iba a por el partido desde el principio.
Ese espíritu no lo he visto nunca más por mucha champions que se gane y eso que el Madrid no tuvo suerte de cara en esos años a ganar la Copa de Europa.
El Madrid ganaba esas ligas con una superioridad aplastante y hoy en día para ganar una liga cuesta horrores y siempre se está al límite y solo centrados en la Champions.
Yo soy de la vieja escuela como dije en otro comentario no quiero perder ni en los entrenamientos sea quien sea se llame el Bayern o se llame el pepito de los palotes juegue contra un equipo de cojos o un equipo femenino quiero ganar.Siempre con humildad pero por dentro quiero ganar una y otra vez como el Madrid de esos años luego te podrá salir buenos o peores partidos pero siempre le ponían ganas y motivación.
Jugaban todos los partidos de liga, copa del rey, copa de Europa y no se borraban, no se cansaban defendiendo el escudo y ya podría haber mundial, Eurocopa o lo que sea que siempre daban el callo.
No como hoy que es una vergüenza que muchos por jugar el mundial se borran o no ponen ímpetu ni nada ....IROS A TOMAR POR CULO!! ESO ES LO QUE ME QUEMA DE TODOS ESTOS MERCENARIOS.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## petro6 (8 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Es que estamos debatiendo sobre el sexo de los ángeles y nadie apunta al culpable.
> 
> FloPer es el elefante en la habitación y nadie quiere hablar de él.
> 
> ...



Si es que tenía que haber ganado Juanito Navarro..jajaja


----------



## cebollo (8 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Hemos pasado del Villarato, al Rourato



Los rojos han convertido la selección española en La Roja y la liga española en La liga.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Si es que tenía que haber ganado Juanito Navarro..jajaja



Argumentar con fanáticos es como jugar al ajedrez con una paloma...

...al final va a tirar torpemente las piezas, cagarse en el tablero y, finalmente, pavonearse orgullosamente tras su actuación.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Hemos pasado del Villarato, al Rourato,



¿Y por qué FloPer calla como una puta?


----------



## 11kjuan (8 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Es que estamos debatiendo sobre el sexo de los ángeles y nadie apunta al culpable.
> 
> FloPer es el elefante en la habitación y nadie quiere hablar de él.
> 
> ...



Lo que tú digas Alfredo Relaño


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (8 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Dónde están ahora los putos defensores de mendy?
> 
> Tío más paquete que el negro no le he visto en mi.puta vida



Es un tío que para suplente vale, como mucho,
casi siempre la anda cagando, no da un pase en condiciones.
Si fuese blanco estaría ya fuera del equipo.
Si fuese español además estaría todo el foro pidiendo al Arsenal que se lo lleve.


----------



## petro6 (8 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Argumentar con fanáticos es como jugar al ajedrez con una paloma...
> 
> ...al final va a tirar torpemente las piezas, cagarse en el tablero y, finalmente, pavonearse orgullosamente tras su actuación.



Venga, argumentemos...ya has señalado el problema, Floper, no?...ahora da la solución, cuál es según tú el presidente que necesita el Madrid.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Los rojos han convertido la selección española en La Roja y la liga española en La liga.



Los rojos arrasan con todo. Son psicópatas que necesitan destruir todo. No tienen límite.

El problema es que hay que erradicarlos de raíz. Se aprovechan de la bondad intrínseca al ser humano normal, que no a ellos, y medran hasta provocar una metástasis marxista.

Ahora ya es tarde. Ya han ganado y controlan todo. Sólo hay una solución y es políticamente incorrecta.


----------



## petro6 (8 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Y por qué FloPer calla como una puta?



¿pero tú no recuerdas lo que ha pasado cuando alguien del Madrid se ha atrevido a decir que el cielo es azul?.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (8 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> No veas como se echa de menos a kroos
> eso es todavía peor que no tener un 9
> por cierto menudo partidazo del rayo no?



El Rayo por lo menos, desde que volvió a primera, no se deja con el barsa.
El año pasado le ganó los dos partidos. Y este año empató.

Ahora también hay que decir que si las patadas y manotazos que daban ayer las hacen contra el barsa acabancon 3 expulsados.
El puto calvo ese del rayo, juega así todos los partidos??


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Es un tío que para suplente vale, como mucho,
> casi siempre la anda cagando, no da un pase en condiciones.
> Si fuese blanco estaría ya fuera del equipo.
> Si fuese español además estaría todo el foro pidiendo al Arsenal que se lo lleve.



Si fuera blanco y español estaría en el Sevilla o en el Villarreal,

como mucho sería un Reguilón.


----------



## Dr.Muller (8 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> El Rayo por lo menos, desde que volvió a primera, no se deja con el barsa.
> El año pasado le ganó los dos partidos. Y este año empató.
> 
> Ahora también hay que decir que si las patadas y manotazos que daban ayer las hacen contra el barsa acabancon 3 expulsados.
> El puto calvo ese del rayo, juega así todos los partidos??



El ISI es dios tio
el ISI es dios


----------



## petro6 (8 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> El ISI es dios tio
> el ISI es dios



Pero Luis Amunike va a llevar a Busquets.


----------



## Dr.Muller (8 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Pero Luis Amunike va a llevar a Busquets.



Es que cuando no tienes pelos en la cabeza tienes que desarrollar otras aptitudes


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Venga, argumentemos...ya has señalado el problema, Floper, no?...ahora da la solución, cuál es según tú el presidente que necesita el Madrid.



No tengo un candidato pero sí un modelo tipo Bayern: Una mezcla de exjugadores (Kroos me parece un puto crack) y empresarios. 

FloPer es el típico constructor sin escrúpulos que ha demostrado que el RM se la suda. Es el típico constructor español pero de guante blanco.

- Con la puta, absurda y multimillonaria reforma del estadio se ha pasado 30 pueblos. Es una cagada financiera, arquitectónica y funcional.

- Con lo de la puta Superliga ha hecho el ridículo.

- Con la estafa del fichaje de Mbappé se ha reído de todo el madridismo.

Ha entrado en barrena.

La espectacular Copa de Europa de 2022 no puede tapar la ruinosa gestión... ahí tenemos al FCB de ejemplo... todo en la vida tiene consecuencias.

Hay que pensar a medio/largo plazo y al RM se le está poniendo carita de FCB.


----------



## petro6 (8 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> No tengo un candidato pero sí un modelo tipo Bayern: Una mezcla de exjugadores (Kroos me parece un puto crack) y empresarios.
> 
> FloPer es el típico constructor sin escrúpulos que ha demostrado que el RM se la suda. Es el típico constructor español pero de guante blanco.
> 
> ...



Venga, ahora dí que ex-jugadores aparte de Kroos y el perfíl de esos empresarios..


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Lo que tú digas Alfredo Relaño



Argumentar con fanáticos es como jugar al ajedrez con una paloma...

...al final va a tirar torpemente las piezas, cagarse en el tablero y, finalmente, pavonearse orgullosamente tras su actuación. 


@Dr.Muller otra paloma se subió al tablero


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Es un tío que para suplente vale, como mucho,
> casi siempre la anda cagando, no da un pase en condiciones.
> Si fuese blanco estaría ya fuera del equipo.
> Si fuese español además estaría todo el foro pidiendo al Arsenal que se lo lleve.




No he visto a un tío mas inútil con el bslon en los pies que el negrata


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Venga, ahora dí que ex-jugadores aparte de Kroos y el perfíl de esos empresarios..



Fernando Redondo, Hugo Sánchez y Sanchís parecían tener la cabeza amueblada. No puede ser que todo lo lleve FloPer y José Ángel Sánchez que tienen menos idea de fútbol que los que defienden a Vinicius.

Perfil de empresario: Los Roig. Tíos que han montado imperios emrpesariales y sirven al Villareal en vez de servirse del Villareal. Se dedican a la alimentación. No puede ser que un constructor se haga presidente del RM y, oh sorpresa, se ponga a hacer una multimillonaria reforma del puto estadio. Apesta.

Lo simplifico: Un presidente que no insulte ni desprecie a las leyendas del RM. Ahí demostró FloPer su desprecio al RM.

*Lo simplifico aún más: Un presidente que no que se quiera follar el palmarés del RM, Copas de Europa de la UEFA, tratando de destruir la Copa de Europa de la UEFA.*


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Nov 2022)

Actitud del Almería vs actitud del Rayo.


----------



## feps (8 Nov 2022)

Sé que va a sonar fatal, pero yo creo que el Madrid debería pensarse mucho la renovación de Benzema. Va a cumplir 35 años y se ha borrado para disputar el Mundial. La dependencia de este jugador es enorme, por eso es tan importante asumirlo y preparar un relevo. La renovación de Benzema, por obstinación de Florentino, probablemente la pagaremos muy cara.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Sé que va a sonar fatal, pero yo creo que el Madrid debería pensarse mucho la renovación de Benzema. Va a cumplir 35 años y se ha borrado para disputar el Mundial. La dependencia de este jugador es enorme, por eso es tan importante asumirlo y preparar un relevo. La renovación de Benzema, por obstinación de Florentino, probablemente la pagaremos muy cara.




Exacto.

Su tiempo en el madrid ya pasó


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Nov 2022)

El Mundial nos iba a joder sí o sí. Y que el 90% de los equipos ponen el ojete al Palancalona lo sabemos... lo que no esperaba es que se tirasen partidos como éste o el del Gerona, cuando consigues ponerte por delante en el marcardor.
En el debe de Ancelotti queda el no dar entrada a jugadores como Ceballos o Vallejo, por ejemplo, cuando hay tíos que tienen la cabeza puesta en el Mundial.


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Sé que va a sonar fatal, pero yo creo que el Madrid debería pensarse mucho la renovación de Benzema. Va a cumplir 35 años y se ha borrado para disputar el Mundial. La dependencia de este jugador es enorme, por eso es tan importante asumirlo y preparar un relevo. La renovación de Benzema, por obstinación de Florentino, probablemente la pagaremos muy cara.



Que Benzemá estuviese a la altura de la temporada pasada, y de la anterior, sólo estaba en la cabeza de esos que no se lanzaron a por Haaland, o el mismo Lewandowski, cuando estaban en el mercado.


----------



## petro6 (8 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Fernando Redondo, Hugo Sánchez y Sanchís parecían tener la cabeza amueblada. No puede ser que todo lo lleve FloPer y José Ángel Sánchez que tienen menos idea de fútbol que los que defienden a Vinicius.
> 
> Perfil de empresario: Los Roig. Tíos que han montado imperios emrpesariales y sirven al Villareal en vez de servirse del Villareal. Se dedican a la alimentación. No puede ser que un constructor se haga presidente del RM y, oh sorpresa, se ponga a hacer una multimillonaria reforma del puto estadio. Apesta.
> 
> ...



Valdado también parecía tener la cabeza amueblada, y fue echarle a patadas del club y subimos cómo la espuma. Con los Roig, el Villarreal bajó a segunda división. Ahora mismo la única forma de asegurarse no hundirse es tener un estado detrás que te insufle de manera infinita dinero.

Florentino cometerá, comete y habrá cometido errores..pero de los que tuvo en el pasado ha aprendido, y ha conseguido que el Madrid después de la marcha de Cristina , en plena plandemia y en un mercado superinflacionado en el que por cualquier tuercebotas te piden 100 kilos, vuelva a ser un equipo para aspirar a todo en Europa y a priori saneado económicamente. Que de vez en cuando te la pegues con un Hazard le pasa a todo Dios., nadie es infalible.


----------



## filets (8 Nov 2022)

Lo del come dátiles rifeño no tiene nombre
Desde que le han dado el VALON DE MORO , NO HA VUELTO A JUGAR
Reservandose para su UNICO MUNDIAL, porque es un biejo de 35 años
Y ojito a Modric que tiene 37 añazos 
Estos dos despues del mundial se van a quedar para tomar sopita de pollo en el banquillo


----------



## Schenker (8 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Sé que va a sonar fatal, pero yo creo que el Madrid debería pensarse mucho la renovación de Benzema. Va a cumplir 35 años y se ha borrado para disputar el Mundial. La dependencia de este jugador es enorme, por eso es tan importante asumirlo y preparar un relevo. La renovación de Benzema, por obstinación de Florentino, probablemente la pagaremos muy cara.



Hombre, después de la temporada que hizo el año pasado había que renovarle sí o sí. Que también había que haber fichado un relevo pues de acuerdo. Esa chulería de "No hace falta porque Benzema no se va a costipar" sobraba. 
No sé si en el mercado de invierno se podrá hacer algo. Pero para la temporada que viene es obligado fichar un delantero.

Pero vamos, que arriba los ánimos, algún partido había que perder, y los que quedan. Tampoco creo que el Farsa vaya a ganar todo lo que le falta.

Y a unas malas, ganando en el Campo Nuevo le volvemos a adelantar


----------



## Andr3ws (8 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo del come dátiles rifeño no tiene nombre
> Desde que le han dado el VALON DE MORO , NO HA VUELTO A JUGAR
> Reservandose para su UNICO MUNDIAL, porque es un biejo de 35 años
> Y ojito a Modric que tiene 37 añazos
> Estos dos despues del mundial se van a quedar para tomar sopita de pollo en el banquillo



La verdad es que tiene una muy buena oportunidad de ganarlo. 
Se entiende que él (egoistamente) se esté reservando para ver si suena la flauta. 
Si se acaba ganando la Liga, esto se olvidará, que no, pues habrá consecuencias. El Camero empezó con estas gilipolleces y acabó en París.


----------



## feps (8 Nov 2022)

El actual contrato de Benzema expira en junio de 2023. Sería una locura ampliarlo, porque impedirá dar paso a delanteros jóvenes que puedan sustituirlo cuanto antes.


----------



## Casanova II (8 Nov 2022)

Para la temporada que viene viene Endrick de delantero que es lo que gusta en Madrid fichar últimamente. Hasta que Haaland no se ponga a tiro no creo que hagan mayores operaciones a parte de Endrick + Bellingham.


----------



## Dr.Muller (8 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Fernando Redondo, Hugo Sánchez y Sanchís parecían tener la cabeza amueblada. No puede ser que todo lo lleve FloPer y José Ángel Sánchez que tienen menos idea de fútbol que los que defienden a Vinicius.
> 
> Perfil de empresario: Los Roig. Tíos que han montado imperios emrpesariales y sirven al Villareal en vez de servirse del Villareal. Se dedican a la alimentación. No puede ser que un constructor se haga presidente del RM y, oh sorpresa, se ponga a hacer una multimillonaria reforma del puto estadio. Apesta.
> 
> ...



Los Roig fichando a su último entrenador no se yo…


----------



## filets (8 Nov 2022)

Casanova II dijo:


> Para la temporada que viene viene Endrick de delantero que es lo que gusta en Madrid fichar últimamente. Hasta que Haaland no se ponga a tiro no creo que hagan mayores operaciones a parte de Endrick + Bellingham.



El padre de Endrick lo esta subastando, asi que acabara en la Premier
Y por Bellingham hay pelea entre Liverpool y Real Madrid... asi que se lo llevara el Liverpool que para eso tiene los ingresos de la Premier
Nosotros a fichar favelados a ver si suena la flauta


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Nov 2022)

Casanova II dijo:


> Para la temporada que viene viene Endrick de delantero que es lo que gusta en Madrid fichar últimamente. Hasta que Haaland no se ponga a tiro no creo que hagan mayores operaciones a parte de Endrick + Bellingham.



Al igual que @filets yo tampoco creo que venga ninguno.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (8 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> ¿Y cuando el Barça nos ganaba La Liga por 17 puntos? ¿Ahí por que nadie cogia el telefono para que "el producto no estuviese agotado"?
> ¿Por que a Ansu Fati se le da la nacionalidad en 3 semanas y a Vini se tarda 4 años? ¿Eso no daña el producto? ¿Por que se pide colecta entre todos para que Messi se quede en el Barça, pero nadie ayuda a que Mbappe venga? ¿Mbappe no ayuda a revalorizar el producto?
> 
> Esto no tiene nada que ver con dinero, es propaganda del SECESIONISMO CATALAN
> No se esta "igualando la competicion", se le esta dando La Liga y la Copa del Rey al Barça. Y eso se hace CADA AÑO



por supuesto todo lo que he comentado es partiendo de la base de que el farsa como maquinaria de propaganda catalufa de socios del gobierno tiene trato preferente, pero vamos que eso ni lo he mencionado porque aquí se da por hecho y que lo de "igualar la competición" y el resto de expresiones son eufemismos de extorsión mafiosa etc

el madrid solo puede ganar la liga si: es manifiestamente superior al rival; no se puede evitar mediante arbitrajes, var, calendario, trato de favor, etc; la gana de manera disimulada en el último cuarto o tercio así cuando el farsa "se rinda" o ya lo dé por imposible, etc

con el farsa en crisis total si no empiezan a robarnos desde el día 1 esto puede estar liquidado antes del mundial, matemáticamente no, pero la sensación del aficionado sí, por lo tanto no compran la tele, no se ven partidos etc, no hay negocio

pero que alguien de la liga o de quien sea levanta un tfno, se lo cogen en la federación, en los árbitros, en el propio madrid etc y dicen "me cago en la puta fulanito no me hagas esto, dame un respiro que se nos muere el farsa y se acaba la liga en noviembre", eso sabiendo como funciona España me lo creo

porque el nivel de subnormalidad de los últimos partidos excede el típico escenario de salen con la caraja y se pierde como hace el madrid muchos gilipartidso al año, que de repente se hayan bajado los brazos de esa forma no es normal ni los arbitrajes en contra y a favor del farsa tampoco

todo va encaminado a mandar el mensaje de "todavía no, espérate" para no liquidar la liga ahora

no sé si es ya mucha conspiranoia ya pero la situación invita a las hipótesis de todo tipo porque futbolísticamente me niego a pensar que chiclelotti sea tan subnormal y la plantilla tan mala


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Nosotros a fichar favelados a ver si suena la flauta



Siempre podréis repescar a Di María o fichar a Depay del Barça.


----------



## feps (8 Nov 2022)

El Madrid, con suerte, podrá fichar a Barella. Ni soñéis con traspasos de 150 kilos o más.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Nov 2022)

aunque Endrick me parece otra diva endiosada y aun es menor de edad : esperaos a que crezca... : peligro , creo que va a ser un gran jugador y sería una cagada perderlo

lo de Bellingham me pareceria menos grave que no llegue. Es ademas ingles y estos siempre salen raros. Ademas no acabo de verlo como el super medio centro mundial que nos venden.

Pero bueno dicho lo cual ojalá vengan los 2


----------



## Schenker (8 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> La mierda de liga está la ganamos con el pito, no os agobieis. A los pedris y gavis en marzo al descanso los sacan del campo en carretilla.



Tampoco te creas que esos van a volver muy cansados del Mundial, me da que a España la eliminan a las primeras de cambio. Francia, Brasil, Alemania, etc. son las que van a pasar muchas eliminatorias, cuidado pues.


----------



## feps (8 Nov 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Tampoco te creas que esos van a volver muy cansados del Mundial, me da que a España la eliminan a las primeras de cambio. Francia, Brasil, Alemania, etc. son las que van a pasar muchas eliminatorias, cuidado pues.



Francia y Brasil son las grandísimas favoritas. Perderemos a Militao, Mendy, Tchouaméni, Camavinga, Vinicius y Rodrygo. Casi nada. Habrá que apañarse con el coro de repatriados.


----------



## feps (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (8 Nov 2022)

Una cosa que me resulta curiosa. Dan favorito al Real Madrid para ganar la Copa, pero al Barcelona para ganar la Liga.

Son diferencias "pequeñas", pero son.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Que Benzemá estuviese a la altura de la temporada pasada, y de la anterior, sólo estaba en la cabeza de esos que no se lanzaron a por Haaland, o el mismo Lewandowski, cuando estaban en el mercado.



FloPer por ejemplo


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


>



Y Antiviolencia mirando las musarañas.


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Francia y Brasil son las grandísimas favoritas. Perderemos a Militao, Mendy, Tchouaméni, Camavinga, Vinicius y Rodrygo. Casi nada. Habrá que apañarse con el coro de repatriados.



Te dejas a Benzemá.


----------



## Andr3ws (8 Nov 2022)

Lo peor y más preocupante del arbitraje de ayer fue la permisión de violencia tan flagrante que hubo.
Par aun lado cuesta mucho sacar una tarjeta y para el otro a la minima.
Cada vez que el Madrid sacaba un corner, se veían unos agarrones que deberia de ser amarilla siempre, antes de poner el balón en juego. Es absurdo.
Aún así, esto no es excusa, ayer el partido de los nuestros es lamentable. Ayer Mendi y Carvajal pedían rescisión de contrato unilateral fulminante. Vaya desastre de partido.



DRIDMA dijo:


> Te dejas a Benzemá.



Ojo las declaraciones del Emir de Qatar diciendo que le encantaría darle el trofeo a la Argentina de Messi. 
Esta gente es tan corrupta que son capaces de amañar esto para contentar al fulano este.


----------



## chicken (8 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Con esa trayectoria, era para tomarles en serio. Con respeto, y con mucha concentración. El Rayo lo está haciendo muy bien.



Que disfruten el momento, que dentro de tres años (o menos) estarán jugando de nuevo con el Mirandés, la Ponferradina o el Cartagena. Cualquiera que lleve muchos años viendo fútbol sabe perfectamente que esos equipos modestos cuanto más alto llegan, más fuerte se la pegan después.

El ejemplo más reciente es el Granada: 7º en Liga y semifinalista de Copa en 2020, llegó a cuartos de la Europa League en 2021 y en 2022 (hace unos cuantos meses) descendió otra vez a Segunda.


----------



## Chichimango (8 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Ojo las declaraciones del Emir de Qatar diciendo que le encantaría darle el trofeo a la Argentina de Messi.
> Esta gente es tan corrupta que son capaces de amañar esto para contentar al fulano este.



Seguro que Mbappé y Neymar están encantados con esas declaraciones, jajaja.

A mí ya se me va pasando el cabreo de anoche. Si tú juegas al 70% y el rival al 100%, por mucha diferencia de calidad que haya, estas cosas pueden ocurrir. Y más jugando en una puta caja de zapatos y con el del pito a favor de obra.

A ver si no hacen el subnormal contra el Cádiz y vuelven todos sanos de Qatar. Queda mucha Liga y veremos más petardazos del Barça seguro, es un equipo bastante más vulnerable de lo que parece.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Seguro que Mbappé y Neymar están encantados con esas declaraciones, jajaja.
> 
> A mí ya se me va pasando el cabreo de anoche. Si tú juegas al 70% y el rival al 100%, por mucha diferencia de calidad que haya, estas cosas pueden ocurrir. Y más jugando en una puta caja de zapatos y con el del pito a favor de obra.
> 
> A ver si no hacen el subnormal contra el Cádiz y vuelven todos sanos de Qatar. Queda mucha Liga y veremos más petardazos del Barça seguro, es un equipo bastante más vulnerable de lo que parece.



el Madrid al 70%?
me parece que estas poniendo ahi un 20% de mas


----------



## Uomo82 (8 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo del come dátiles rifeño no tiene nombre
> Desde que le han dado el VALON DE MORO , NO HA VUELTO A JUGAR
> Reservandose para su UNICO MUNDIAL, porque es un biejo de 35 años
> Y ojito a Modric que tiene 37 añazos
> Estos dos despues del mundial se van a quedar para tomar sopita de pollo en el banquillo



Que haya jugadores que se reserven para el Mundial sí que lo veo, pero que lleguen jugadores fundidos no creo, en el fondo si llegues a la final estas jugando 7 partidos en un mes, no sé es más o menos los mismos partidos que juegan con su equipo.


----------



## chicken (8 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Francia y Brasil son las grandísimas favoritas. Perderemos a Militao, Mendy, Tchouaméni, Camavinga, Vinicius y Rodrygo. Casi nada. Habrá que apañarse con el coro de repatriados.



No olvidemos la maldición de los campeones, que ganan un Mundial y en el siguiente caen eliminados a las primeras de cambio:

Italia (2006 y 2010), España (2010 y 2014) y Alemania (2014 y 2018).

Esas selecciones ganaron los Mundiales de 2006, 2010 y 2014 y no pasaron de las fases de grupos en los siguientes. Siguiendo esa tendencia, Francia caería muy pronto en el Mundial de Qatar.


----------



## El chepa (8 Nov 2022)

El Madrid lleva casi 1 mes tocándose el bolo, desde el Madrid Barsa y la clasificación de Champions. En febrero volveremos a estar como motos. 
El Barsa ha ido a tope en este primer tercio y no le ha servido más que para hacer el ridículo en Europa y sacarnos 2 puntos. Y eso contando con que sus rivales van en modo pressing catch. Nuestra plantilla tiene carencias pero la suya a partir del jugador 12 es de nivel muy bajo. Clave que la selección que representa a Pedro Sánchez y Luis Enrique llegue lejos en el Mundial.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Nov 2022)

chicken dijo:


> No olvidemos la maldición de los campeones, que ganan un Mundial y en el siguiente caen eliminados a las primeras de cambio:
> 
> Italia (2006 y 2010), España (2010 y 2014) y Alemania (2014 y 2018).
> 
> Esas selecciones ganaron los Mundiales de 2006, 2010 y 2014 y no pasaron de las fases de grupos en los siguientes.* Siguiendo esa tendencia, Francia caería muy pronto en el Mundial de Qatar.*




joder ojala
porque recuperamos a medio equipo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Nov 2022)

El Rayo jugó bien y el Madrí a verlas venir, pero eso no quita esto:





Mientras al far$a no le juegan, les permiten todo, mientras todos van contra el Madrí. Liga adulterada es poco.

Y dicho esto, los últimos 15 años el far$a ha ganado más ligas no porque sea mejor sino porque tienen claro que contra Rayos y Osasunas hay que ganar, mientras nosotros la cagamos en muchos de estos partidos.


----------



## Cicciolino (8 Nov 2022)

El Rayito Caguetano ganando a un Mandril al trantrán, aquí no hay nada que ver, circulen...



Hasta vosotros sabéis que TODO está amañadísimo, furbolerdos. El Farça tiene que ganar La Liga porque si no La Liga se hunde con un solo equipo. Os dieron la 14.ª, ahora pagáis poniendo el ojete.

¡Y a seguir disimulando, panenkitas!


----------



## tururut12 (8 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> El Madrid de las 5 ligas seguidas sí repito de las 5 ligas seguidas temporadas 1985-1986 hasta la 1989-1990 con 4 pichichis seguidos por parte de Hugo Sánchez era un Madrid con hambre, siempre y siempre salían a ganar a cualquiera para conquistar esas ligas batiendo récords nunca se cansaban de ganar querían más y más que hubo partidos nefastos pues sí pero eran conscientes que para ganar esas ligas había que estar muy concentrados y con una fuerte motivación y a los equipos pequeños se iba a por el partido desde el principio.
> Ese espíritu no lo he visto nunca más por mucha champions que se gane y eso que el Madrid no tuvo suerte de cara en esos años a ganar la Copa de Europa.
> El Madrid ganaba esas ligas con una superioridad aplastante y hoy en día para ganar una liga cuesta horrores y siempre se está al límite y solo centrados en la Champions.
> Yo soy de la vieja escuela como dije en otro comentario no quiero perder ni en los entrenamientos sea quien sea se llame el Bayern o se llame el pepito de los palotes juegue contra un equipo de cojos o un equipo femenino quiero ganar.Siempre con humildad pero por dentro quiero ganar una y otra vez como el Madrid de esos años luego te podrá salir buenos o peores partidos pero siempre le ponían ganas y motivación.
> ...



En efecto, las 5 ligas seguidas de la Quinta del Buitre se ganaron con bastante superioridad, salvo la 1986-87 y 1988-89, en que el FC Barcelona siempre estuvo en disputa. Durante esas temporadas el equipo blanco solía ganar casi todos los partidos que jugaba en casa. Apenas recuerdo que perdiese puntos ante equipos de la zona media y baja de la taula. Me acuerdo de algún descalabro ante el Atleti (0-4) y el Athletic de Bilbao (2-4) y de una mala racha en la temporada 1988-89 que en las tres primeras jornadas de liga empató dos partidos en el Bernabéu y otro a domicilio.


----------



## 11kjuan (8 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Y Antiviolencia mirando las musarañas.



Antiviolencia solo está para ver si alguien le dice negro a un negro.

Lamentable ese comité de vividores


----------



## Uomo82 (8 Nov 2022)

chicken dijo:


> No olvidemos la maldición de los campeones, que ganan un Mundial y en el siguiente caen eliminados a las primeras de cambio:
> 
> Italia (2006 y 2010), España (2010 y 2014) y Alemania (2014 y 2018).
> 
> Esas selecciones ganaron los Mundiales de 2006, 2010 y 2014 y no pasaron de las fases de grupos en los siguientes. Siguiendo esa tendencia, Francia caería muy pronto en el Mundial de Qatar.



Hablo de memoria pero Francia ganó en el 1998 y se la cargaron en primera ronda en el 2002 (Corea-Japón)


----------



## fachacine (8 Nov 2022)

Al respecto de las agresiones a Vinicius y lo que les cuesta a los árbitros dejar al equipo rival del Madrid con uno menos. Hay estadísticas del villarato que son escandalosas, se ha hablado mucho de los 2 años seguidos sin pitarle un penalty en contra al Barsa, algo obsceno para cualquier aficionado al fútbol en el mundo al que se lo cuentes, pero es que lo del balance de expulsiones es aún peor.

En algún foro se ha relatado todo esto, alguna vez que otra @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos nos lo ha recordado pero es que conviene que no caiga en el olvido, he vuelto a leerlo en el libro "La forja de la gloria" , que un ya moribundo Antonio Escohotado le dedicó a su querido Real Madrid.

*ATENCIÓN*: Villar es reelegido presidente de la Federación en 2004 gracias a Gaspart; 2004 supone un antes y un después en la historia de la infamia futbolística mundial. En los 15 años anteriores a 2004 hay un empate técnico entre Madrid y Barsa en cuanto al balance de expulsiones, el Madrid +23 y el Barsa +21 (diferencia entre expulsados en los equipos rivales y expulsados propios).Pues bien, *en los 15 años posteriores a 2004 el balance de expulsiones pasa a ser de +53 para el Barsa y -1 para el Madrid. Tal y como lo leeis.* No haré más preguntas, señoría. Esto es lo que se está intentando recuperar en las últimas semanas pero esta vez sin Villar al mando.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (8 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid, con suerte, podrá fichar a Barella. Ni soñéis con traspasos de 150 kilos o más.



Ni Barella ni Barello.
Mejor M'barela, un mediocentro que ha metido 2 goles en la liga de Francia. Es el nuevo Modric.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (8 Nov 2022)

chicken dijo:


> No olvidemos la maldición de los campeones, que ganan un Mundial y en el siguiente caen eliminados a las primeras de cambio:
> 
> Italia (2006 y 2010), España (2010 y 2014) y Alemania (2014 y 2018).
> 
> Esas selecciones ganaron los Mundiales de 2006, 2010 y 2014 y no pasaron de las fases de grupos en los siguientes. Siguiendo esa tendencia, Francia caería muy pronto en el Mundial de Qatar.



La razon es que como han ganado el Mundial cuatro años antes, el seleccionador se lleva al mismo bloque de jugadores (que es el que exigen los aficionados, tan nostalgicos ellos)

Y claro, son cuatro años mas viejos y catapum. Ademas de que como somos los campeones esto lo ganamos sin bajar del autobus y para cuando te das cuenta de la realidad, ya has perdido el primer partido y empatado el segundo.


----------



## cebollo (8 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> , *en los 15 años posteriores a 2004 el balance de expulsiones pasa a ser de +53 para el Barsa y -1 para el Madrid. Tal y como lo leeis.*



Es la trampa más fácil de hacer porque en una falta durilla sacar amarilla o no sacarla o en una falta muy dura sacar amarilla o roja son decisiones discrecionales, que se aceptan tanto en un caso como en otro. Es donde los árbitros más pueden influir si cierto doble rasero se mantiene durante mucho tiempo. Y sin polémica. 

La diferencia de expulsiones rivales se concentra en los partidos de fuera de casa porque en el Bernabeu los rivales se cortan de pegar mucho. Pero en el Pizjuan, Calderón, Mestalla, Pamplona, Vigo los rivales pegan al Madrid y al Barcelona ni lo intentan o si lo hacen se quedan con 10 rápidamente. O toda la defensa con amarilla en el minuto 25.

A la larga el Madri se acostumbra a partidos duros y luego en Champions gana en Múnich, Turin, Milán, Amsterdam, Chelsea, Napoles, Paris (en 2018) mientras el Barcelona colecciona derrotas por goleada.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (8 Nov 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> El Rayito Caguetano ganando a un Mandril al trantrán, aquí no hay nada que ver, circulen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que la liga está amañada. No hay más que ver el gol que mete el Barcelona el sábado pasado.
Y si la champion lo está también, pues lo disimulan mejor, y me suda la polla. 
He llegado al punto en que si ganan, me echo unas risas enormes con los antimadridistas que son unos putos losers. Además de pegarme una buena fiesta si la acaban ganando.
Si pierden, pues también me alegro, por llenar el equipo de macacos.
Y ganen o pierdan siempre que hay champion me echo unos porrillos con los colegas y paso un buen rato.
Win win.


----------



## Cicciolino (8 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Por supuesto que la liga está amañada. No hay más que ver el gol que mete el Barcelona el sábado pasado.
> Y si la champion lo está también, pues lo disimulan mejor, y me suda la polla.
> He llegado al punto en que si ganan, me echo unas risas enormes con los antimadridistas que son unos putos losers. Además de pegarme una buena fiesta si la acaban ganando.
> Si pierden, pues también me alegro, por llenar el equipo de macacos.
> ...



Es que esa es la actitud sana. Y más negritud, porsupu.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (8 Nov 2022)

No vi el partido anoche más que un rato de la 2ª parte, y era inaudito la poca intensidad del equipo. Así no le ganas a nadie que le ponga ganas. Y no os volváis locos diciendo que no vale ningún jugador ya. Da igual quién esté, si juegas pasando de todo el resultado es este.

Ahora la pregunta es: ¿Por qué han salido así? Por mierder que sea el estadio etc son 3 puntos iguales que en cualquier otro sitio. Ahí es donde se pierden las ligas. ¿Por la proximidad del puto mundial? Ojalá que las semifinales sean Japón, Holanda, Inglaterra y Portugal. Yo no creo que Benzema esté en condiciones de jugar y no lo haga para reservarse. Creo que puede tener molestias y no quiere arriesgar a joderse más. A lo peor los compañeros se están mosqueando pensando que se está escaqueando, quién sabe. Pero lo de estos últimos partidos es vergonzoso.

Lo que ha pasado estas últimas semanas es una lección de lo que es la vida: no hay que vender la piel del oso antes de cazarlo. Ya se daba por hecho el pleno de puntos ante estos 3 malos equipos y yavestruz, ridículo absoluto.

También es una muestra de lo que son (somos) los opinólogos de teclado, barra de bar y medios varios: hace unas semanas todo eran alabanzas a Ancelotti, que qué bien lleva la plantilla, las rotaciones, no se nota que falta este o el otro...Qué bueno es Valverde, Tchouameni que crack, etc. Ahora ninguno vale para nada.

El problema es que este año el barsa está ganando todo, con suerte, ayudas arbitrales, etc, pero gana que es lo que cuenta. El año pasado haciendo nosotros lo mismo estaban ellos por debajo.

Hace unos días decía yo que qué mal que nos corta la racha victoriosa el mundial, y ahora estamos deseando que llegue y pare este bochorno, porque hacerlo peor ya es difícil.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Nov 2022)

Uomo82 dijo:


> Hablo de memoria pero Francia ganó en el 1998 y se la cargaron en primera ronda en el 2002 (Corea-Japón)



Selección europea que gana el Mundial, selección que no pasa la fase de grupos. Desde 2002. Incluso Alemania que había pasado siempre la fase de grupos, no se libró de la maldición en 2018.

Si Francia estuviese con un segundo equipo de nivel medio, podría suceder. Yo si que creo que Dinamarca le puede ganar a Francia. Pero es que las otras dos son muy flojitas (Tunez y Australia). Pero si estuviese con una Sudamericana, ahi habría mucho que rascar. De todas formas no descartemos nada.


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Nov 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Que basura de campo es el estadio del rayo joder, además de tener las gradas llenas de escoria roja podemita sociata, tienes pisos Paco encima del Terreno de juego. Jodido concentrase asi
> 
> 
> Qué no falte el lumpen celebrando el choriceo.
> Para ellos será la versión Paco de mierda de un home run



Un piso de esos podría haber sido de mis padres cuando los construyeron 
Por suerte acabaron en otra zona de Madric


----------



## IVNP71 (8 Nov 2022)

No estemos buscando excusas baratas señores que aquí ya somos mayorcitos para saber que los dos últimos partidos de liga han sido nefastos y es que ayer el rayo parecía el Madrid y el Madrid el rayo y de primeras se vio quién quería ganar el partido y ese fue el rayo y el Madrid estuvo de pasota y contra el Girona el club catalán jugó con una tranquilidad en el Bernabéu que no había visto en mucho tiempo sacando el balón y jugándole al Madrid sin meterse todo el partido atrás ni nada y no es casualidad porque ya en la última visita al Bernabéu ya habían ganado.
Luego a mí me hace gracia contra Girona y Rayo Benzema no juega pero contra el Celtic sí con el partido decidido jajaja! Alguien lo entiende? Pues yo no!! No hay excusas cuando no te tomas en serio la liga sobretodo después del clásico y con eso no basta para ganar el campeonato.
Y si no interesa jugar la liga española que hay equipos pequeños excepto 3 o 4 pues que jueguen esa superliga que quieren y ya está así estarán más motivados y no nos tomarán el pelo más.
Sí, muy cabreado estoy la verdad muy cabreado.
Aquí parece que o viene el Barça, Atlético de Madrid, Bayern, city, PSG o no van a estar motivados PUES MUCHO LO SIENTO PERO VOY A ROMPER UNA LANZA EN FAVOR DE LOS PEQUEÑOS QUE YA ESTÁ BIEN DE MENOSPRECIAR LOS Y DE NO MOTIVARSE CUÁNDO JUEGAN CONTRA ELLOS PORQUE LA LIGA ESPAÑOLA NO SERÍA TAN GRANDE SIN ELLOS, AHÍ LO DEJO.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Jajajajjajajajajajajja Valiente descojone de hilo.
> 
> me acabas de recordar a euromelon diciendo q Bale era el mejor del mundo y podregaard el mejor joven jajaja



Pues ya que los menciona, para mi Bale ha sido poco menos que un genio del futbol, y por cierto, acaba de ganar la MLS marcando el gol decisivo en la final antes de ir a jugar el mundial.

Y en cuanto a Odegaard, yo tambien pensaba que llegaria a ser una estrella mundial.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Si fuera blanco y español estaría en el Sevilla o en el Villarreal,
> 
> como mucho sería un Reguilón.



Por tanto se hubiese vendido


IVNP71 dijo:


> No estemos buscando excusas baratas señores que aquí ya somos mayorcitos para saber que los dos últimos partidos de liga han sido nefastos y es que ayer el rayo parecía el Madrid y el Madrid el rayo y de primeras se vio quién quería ganar el partido y ese fue el rayo y el Madrid estuvo de pasota y contra el Girona el club catalán jugó con una tranquilidad en el Bernabéu que no había visto en mucho tiempo sacando el balón y jugándole al Madrid sin meterse todo el partido atrás ni nada y no es casualidad porque ya en la última visita al Bernabéu ya habían ganado.
> Luego a mí me hace gracia contra Girona y Rayo Benzema no juega pero contra el Celtic sí con el partido decidido jajaja! Alguien lo entiende? Pues yo no!! No hay excusas cuando no te tomas en serio la liga sobretodo después del clásico y con eso no basta para ganar el campeonato.
> Y si no interesa jugar la liga española que hay equipos pequeños excepto 3 o 4 pues que jueguen esa superliga que quieren y ya está así estarán más motivados y no nos tomarán el pelo más.
> Sí, muy cabreado estoy la verdad muy cabreado.
> ...



Es que al margen de que en la liga no quieren al Madrid, el Madrid esta empezando a dejar de querer la liga.


----------



## IVNP71 (8 Nov 2022)

Y ya os digo que se busquen la vida para ganar al Cádiz ni árbitros, ni var, ni Barça, ni Benzema ni mundial me da lo mismo pero el jueves tienen que ganar sí o sí hay que empezar a exigir compromiso a los jugadores que llevan el escudo del mejor equipo del mundo.
Que el Cádiz es un equipo pequeño y no te motiva pues cambia el chip y piensa que es el Bayern y verás que pronto te motivas.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## filets (8 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por tanto se hubiese vendido
> 
> Es que al margen de que en la liga no quieren al Madrid, el Madrid esta empezando a dejar de querer la liga.



De los 41 equipos de La Liga no hay NI UNO que tenga el minimo detalle con el Madrid

El Sevilla le vende al Barça lo que pida
El Betis aplaudiendo a Firpo en su regreso al Villamarin con el Barça
El Valencia le ofrece a sus jugadores primero al Barça y luego a los demas
El Levante le vendio a Braithwaite en 4 plazos de 5M al año. Es decir el Barça no pago la clausula, fue un traspaso

El Sevilla no le vende nada al Madrid, prefiere quebrar
El Betis, todo el mundo pitando a Ceballos en el estadio cuando vino con el Madrid
El Valencia al Madrid solo le vende por la clausula 
El VillaReal no le vende al Madrid, prefiere quebrar

En el año 1993 El Barcelona IBA A MANDAR a 2ªB al Celta y al Sevilla. Iban a votar que NO a la liga de 22. De los 42 equipos el Barcelona era el unico que iba a votar que no y los iba a mandar a 2ªB. Al final no paso porque Jesus Gil y Gil convencio a Gaspart para que cambiase el voto

Pero todo esto da igual. MEDIAPRO controla el cotarro y su dueño, bastardo Roures, es SECESIONISTA y quiere que el Madrid desaparezca y el dinero le da igual porque ya proveera la GENERALIDAD


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por tanto se hubiese vendido
> 
> Es que al margen de que en la liga no quieren al Madrid, el Madrid esta empezando a dejar de querer la liga.



Por supuesto que lo hubieran vendido,

lo mismo que Marcos Llorente, que es un jugador similar a Valverde,
centrocampista todoterreno con llegada, que ya se vio lo que puede llegar a ser con confianza y jugando cerca del área...
12 goles, 11 asistencias en la 2020-21,

sin embargo ahora Valverde con 6 goles, 2 asistencias en lo que va de temporada ya están pidiendo prácticamente el Balón de Oro para el, (100M de valor en transfermarkt),

lo que tiene jugar en el Real Madrid.
(Y ser panchito, que eso vende mucho).


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Por supuesto que lo hubieran vendido,
> 
> *lo mismo que Marcos Llorente, que es un jugador similar a Valverde,*
> centrocampista todoterreno con llegada, que ya se vio lo que puede llegar a ser con confianza y jugando cerca del área...
> ...




quitate el burka anda 
que te tapa la vision


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> quitate el burka anda
> que te tapa la vision



Centrocampistas box to box en el argot futbolero.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Los Roig fichando a su último entrenador no se yo…



Parece que la acaban de cagar con este entrenador... Pero no desvíes el tema... Me refiero a empresarios de la alimentación gestionando un club de fútbol ==> NO HAN HECHO DEL ESTADIO UN MERCADONA

FloPer es constructor y HA HECHO UNA OBRA TAN INNECESARIO COMO MULTIMILLONARIA CON EL ESTADIO.

¿Me explico ahora?


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Levante le vendio a Braithwaite en 4 plazos de 5M al año. Es decir el Barça no pago la clausula, fue un traspaso



sera el Leganes 

pero vamos,que si de acuerdo en todo,pero es el pais en general que hiede…


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Centrocampistas box to box en el argot futbolero.



de caja a caja,para entendernos


----------



## Edu.R (8 Nov 2022)

El Barcelona pierde 1-0 a la media hora, Lewandoski expulsado... quien nos lo iba a decir AYER.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Barcelona pierde 1-0 a la media hora, Lewandoski expulsado... quien nos lo iba a decir AYER.



hostia,no me acordaba de que jugaban ahora


----------



## pepitoburbujas (8 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Barcelona pierde 1-0 a la media hora, Lewandoski expulsado... quien nos lo iba a decir AYER.



Si el palancas palma hoy, el ridículo de ayer quedaría reducido a la mitad de la mitad. Y hasta es posible que el partido contra el Cádiz se lo tomasen medio en serio. Pero no adelantemos acontecimientos. De momento pinta bien, porque el Osasuna no está jugando como un filial del barsa.

Por cierto, mira que son llorones y protestones Busquets, el hámster cani...


----------



## Chichimango (8 Nov 2022)

El Barça va a pegar todavía varios patinazos en esta Liga, tiene buenos jugadores pero el equipo aún por hacer. El Madrid es más sólido (no estas últimas semanas, obviamente), y eso puede compensar el hijoputismo arbitral. Va a ser una liga competida.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Nov 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y en cuanto a Odegaard, yo tambien pensaba que llegaria a ser una estrella mundial.



Tema de mentalidad: Odegaard necesita sentirse importante para rendir, ergo exige "responsabilidades y protagonismo" y luego a partir de ahi, rinde. En el Real Madrid lamentablemente es al revés: primero pasas por el purgatorio, te ganas el puesto y luego se te exige. Para mi es un jugadorazo, pero lamentablemente la mentalidad no es compatible, porque funcionamos al revés. Eso si, le deseo que llegue a balón de oro y muchas chortis.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Barcelona pierde 1-0 a la media hora, Lewandoski expulsado... quien nos lo iba a decir AYER.




yo dije hoy a la mañana que este era uno de los 3 partidos donde el VARcelona QUIZAS podia perder puntos

los otros dos : con betis en sevilla , con rayo vallecano en vallecas


----------



## The Replicant (8 Nov 2022)

ya es raro que hayan expulsado al polaco del VARsa..., fenómenos inexplicables


----------



## Edu.R (8 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> yo dije hoy a la mañana que este era uno de los 3 partidos donde el VARcelona QUIZAS podia perder puntos
> 
> los otros dos : con betis en sevilla , con rayo vallecano en vallecas



Sigo pensando que analizamos mucho a corto plazo y poco a largo plazo. Hoy el Barcelona va a rajar del arbitraje que no veas. Por supuesto van a perder por culpa del árbitro. Veremos como acaba el partido, pero esta Liga con 90 pts se gana de sobra.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> ya es raro que hayan expulsado al polaco del VARsa..., fenómenos inexplicables




un codazo en la garganta es lo que tiene : roja directa

y menos mal que la ha visto el arbitro que estaba cerca y casi enfrente, si llega a tener que intervenir el VAR no hay ni falta


----------



## Edu.R (8 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> ya es raro que hayan expulsado al polaco del VARsa..., fenómenos inexplicables



El 1-0 puede ser falta en ataque, no hubiera sido un escándalo que la pitase.

La expulsión está bien, las dos son amarilla. La segunda es incluso naranja. Y luego gol anulado (Bien anulado) por fuera de juego.

Pero están como nosotros el día del Girona. Si estás regular y todo lo arbitral no te favorece, al final las opciones de no ganar son muy muy altas. Ahora mismo andan por el 85-90% o asi.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Nov 2022)

La Novena, la Décima, la Undécima, la Duodécima, la Decimotercera y la Decimocuarta en una imagen.


----------



## petro6 (8 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> ya es raro que hayan expulsado al polaco del VARsa..., fenómenos inexplicables



Sí pero no por roja directa, si no por doble amarilla. Se pierde un partido en vez de dos. Son unos golfos.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (8 Nov 2022)

Empata Pedri. Las opciones de no ganar pasan del 85% al 60% o asi.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Nov 2022)

si el puto osasuna jugase como contra el Madrid : rabia , carreras , presiones , entradas , ... irian 3-1

pero es contra el VARsa y toca suavizar y trote


----------



## feps (8 Nov 2022)

chicken dijo:


> No olvidemos la maldición de los campeones, que ganan un Mundial y en el siguiente caen eliminados a las primeras de cambio:
> 
> Italia (2006 y 2010), España (2010 y 2014) y Alemania (2014 y 2018).
> 
> Esas selecciones ganaron los Mundiales de 2006, 2010 y 2014 y no pasaron de las fases de grupos en los siguientes. Siguiendo esa tendencia, Francia caería muy pronto en el Mundial de Qatar.



Lo dudo siendo el Mundial de Mbappé. Al menos creo que el VAR no lo dirige Roures.


----------



## Charo afgana (8 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



No jodas...

Ese signo lo hacen los ingleses para indicar que eres un arrogante,
(supongo en Alemania es igual),

drogas


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Nov 2022)

lo dicho : el osasuna con poca intensidad porque no es el Madrid

para mi este era uno de los 3 partidos que podia fallar el Farsa : parece que ya no


----------



## Edu.R (8 Nov 2022)

La verdad que ganando en casa y con uno más que te remonten, tiene tela. Veremos si puede empatar a dos.


----------



## fred (8 Nov 2022)

Nos toca aguantar 2 meses de crisis blanca y 2 meses de epica barcelonista.


----------



## fachacine (8 Nov 2022)

Vergüenza de equipos de mierda como el Osaputa, sesteando con el 1-1 y al final a la mierda


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (8 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La verdad que ganando en casa y con uno más que te remonten, tiene tela. Veremos si puede empatar a dos.




por si no recordais de otras veces el puto osasuna contra el Madrid en pamplona

acordaos de este partido para cuando vaya el Madrid a pamplona : vereis la rabia , carreras , presion , ..., del osasuna jugando a MUERTE contra el Madrid , nada que ver con hoy : al trote suave y jugando con 1 mas


----------



## Chichimango (8 Nov 2022)

Lo de Osasuna es pa matarlos, con uno más y han tirado a la basura 60 minutos. Manda cojones.


----------



## petro6 (8 Nov 2022)

Parece que en el descanso de los partidos da la sensación de que Roures a los contrarios del Varsa bajara a darles un sobre con billetes. Es la ostia, vaya panda de mierdas secas.


----------



## fachacine (8 Nov 2022)

Increible macho


----------



## fred (8 Nov 2022)

Los 110 puntos que decía Tomas Guasch ya no suenan a tanta coña.


----------



## petro6 (8 Nov 2022)

Puta Matasuna. Malditos hijos de perra.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Nov 2022)

La verdad que Osasuna podría haber aprovechado bastante más el partido. El Barcelona en la 2º parte apenas ha llegado 2 veces, y ha marcado dos goles. Pero de eso se trata.

Nos vamos a ir por detrás al parón, esperemos que a 2 puntos, y a la vuelta ya veremos. Pero cierto es que el Barcelona se ha sacado fácil 6-8 pts que podrían no haber sido tales. Hay que aceptarlo.


----------



## ravenare (8 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Puta Matasuna. Malditos hijos de perra.



Tranquilo hombre. No habrás cenado algo adulterado? Jajajaja.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Nov 2022)

Esta liga está perdida,el barca va a ganar prácticamente todo de aquí al final,con cierto margen de duda para el enfrentamiento directo.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (8 Nov 2022)

Esto demuestra la solidez del Barcelona. Creo que el Inter de Mou empató jugando con 8. 

La épica, solidez y casta que son necesarias para ganar una Liga. Y ganan sin el polaco. El equilibrio que tiene el Barcelona en el centro del campo, es bestial.

El Osasuna como el Rayo, también, comete errores. 

¿Y querían vender a De Jong?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Nov 2022)

La liga es del puto FCB.

Lo del VAR es de coña.

Qué puto asco va a dar ver al HdlgP de Xavi celebrar un título... y éso que no tienen techo retráctil.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (8 Nov 2022)

Se va a dejar hasta el Madrid con el Barcelona.
El Atleti se volverá a llevar 4.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Nov 2022)

Esta Tª apunta a ROSCO. FloPer ha descojonado la plantilla.

FloPer se cargará a Carletto como hizo en 2015.

A saber a quién pone esta vez...


----------



## Edu.R (8 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esta liga está perdida,el barca va a ganar prácticamente todo de aquí al final,con cierto margen de duda para el enfrentamiento directo.



Yo creo que les vendrá la rachita mala en algún momento. Yendo tan justo, no ganas siempre. La Liga yo la veía al principio 50-50, ahora probablemente está 60-40 para ellos. No podemos descartar un nadaplete y un doblete Liga-Copa del Barcelona. Ojo con esto, que no es ninguna tontería.

Lo único que podemos hacer es ganar al Cádiz, y tener claro que en Liga hay rival, sea por el motivo que sea. Seguramente se decida muy al final, ya veremos como están los equipos en ese momento, porque puede haber grandes hundimientos. Pero de sestear nada.


----------



## petro6 (8 Nov 2022)

Que ascazo le tengo al puto Matasuna. Paletos corta troncos de mierda.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (8 Nov 2022)

El Barcelona ha ganado sin sus dos pilares: Araujo y el polaco. El tercer pilar es De Jong.

Es un equipo currante, que no ha tirado el partido y que no le ha tentado empezar a dosificarse para el Mundial. Un equipo bien trabajado tanto físicamente como tácticamente.

Xavi ha ganado en los cambios y ajustándose a una estructura de 10 jugadores.

Si encima los entrenadores de la Liga no tienen el nivel de los de la Champions, pues normal que el Osasuna se autodiseque.

Carlo ni está tirando de cantera, así no se puede revitalizar la competitividad.


----------



## ironpipo (8 Nov 2022)

Que les den el título ya coño, es de sentido común que los palancas se van a al llevar la liga de los cojones 
Creéis que algún equipo jugando con uno de más contra el Madrid durante 70 minutos, ganando y en casa, jugaría al ritmo que ha hecho el batasuna?
Hay que centrarse en europa y pillar la niña bonita por banda, en el campeonato local no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## Chichimango (8 Nov 2022)

Yo quiero pensar que la cosa va a estar igualada, pero viendo como se ha abierto de piernas hoy Osasuna, con todo a favor... Me imagino al Madrid en El Sadar, perdiendo uno cero y jugando con 10, y el Osasuna con el cuchillo entre los dientes para hacer toda la sangre posible. Pero le ocurre al Barça, y los tigres se convierten en gatitos. 

Es difícil creer, pero qué remedio nos queda.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Nov 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> El Barcelona ha ganado sin sus dos pilares: Araujo y el polaco. El tercer pilar es De Jong.
> 
> Es un equipo currante, que no ha tirado el partido y que no le ha tentado empezar a dosificarse para el Mundial. Un equipo bien trabajado tanto físicamente como tácticamente.
> 
> ...



Hay que reconocer que están haciendo un buen trabajo. Al final al Barcelona le pasa que con los pequeños no suele fallar, pero el día D, hace el ridículo. Al Real Madrid le pasa al revés, hace muchos partidos Paco que no debería, pero luego el dia D saca la bestia. 

No sé, pero ahora es muy importante ganar al Cádiz. Hubiese firmado estar 2-3 pts por detrás, pero con más la diferencia empezamos a entrar en terreno incómodo. Aparte que a nosotros la Champions nos va a "distraer" a partir de marzo...


----------



## petro6 (8 Nov 2022)

Que se lo crean. Xavi es un inútil y sólo es cuestión de tiempo que se la pegue.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Nov 2022)

Luego me lloverán piedros cual Vinicius en el civitas,pero a mí me parece que el Barca tiene en el medio algunos jugadores como Pedri o De Jong que son mejores técnicamente que los del Madrid,que destacan más por lo físico y cuando no están a tope los partidos se atascan...

con Modric y Kroos en su plenitud sería otra cosa,pero a día de hoy...


----------



## tururut12 (8 Nov 2022)

Lo mejor que le puede pasar al Real es llegar al parón a sólo 2 puntos del líder. Lo bueno del parón para el Real es que podría cortar la dinámica positiva del equipo azulgrana y SOBRETODO la negativa del equipo merengue. Acordaros de la liga del coronavirus, ¿a quién benefició el parón? Si no es por el parón del virus, probablemente el Real Madrid no hubiera ganado la Liga ya que venía de una racha negativa.


----------



## petro6 (8 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Luego me lloverán piedros cual Vinicius en el civitas,pero a mí me parece que el Barca tiene en el medio algunos jugadores como Pedri o De Jong que son mejores técnicamente que los del Madrid,que destacan más por lo físico y cuando no están a tope los partidos se atascan...
> 
> con Modric y Kroos en su plenitud sería otra cosa,pero a día de hoy...



Pues en el clásico ni la olieron.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Nov 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Que les den el título ya coño, es de sentido común que los palancas se van a al llevar la liga de los cojones
> *Creéis que algún equipo jugando con uno de más contra el Madrid durante 70 minutos, ganando y en casa, jugaría al ritmo que ha hecho el batasuna?*
> Hay que centrarse en europa y pillar la niña bonita por banda, en el campeonato local no hay nada que hacer.




literal como has dicho

cuando es el mierda osasuna contra el Madrid en pamplona , van a MUERTE!!!! : con un odio , una rabia , unas carreras , una presion , unas entradas , ......

y hoy contra un VARsa de europa league , jugando el Farsa con 1 menos durante 70 minutos , jugando el osasuna en casa , y empezando ganando : el osasuna literalmente ha trotado en el campo , rozando el jugar sin ganas : otros que voluntariamente han puesto el culo

para mi : ya solo quedan betis en sevilla , y rayo vallecano en vallecas , como partidos algo dificiles para el VARsa.

los que decis que se van a dejar puntos , me gustaria que dijerais con que equipos :
¿con el patetico de madrid en madrid? que este año está de pena y que desde el año pasado ya está mas antimadridista que nunca
¿con el celta en vigo? si: solia perder puntos , pero el celta está de bajón
practicamente no hay mas equipos: ¿con el athletic de bilbao en bilbao? pfff seria el unico asi que quedaria , pero ni esas

y fijaos : me parece tambien MUY SOSPECHOSO este bajón de repente del Madrid no ganando ni al gerona en el bernabeu , ni al rayo vallecano en un partido donde el Madrid jugó tambien al 50% (de acuerdo ademas la mafia arbitral que nos perjudicó)

estoy por dejar de ver la liga , lo digo en serio , y ver ya solo los partidos de champions del Madrid

esto huele a LIGA AMAÑADA , huele demasiado

lo de osasuna hoy ha sido ya otro partido descarado mas , donde se ha notado demasiado el acuerdo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> De los 41 equipos de La Liga no hay NI UNO que tenga el minimo detalle con el Madrid
> 
> El Sevilla le vende al Barça lo que pida
> El Betis aplaudiendo a Firpo en su regreso al Villamarin con el Barça
> ...



hoy mismo lo hemos visto.
repito lo mismo, cuando el barcelona era el mejor del mundo en la era guardiola podia ver hasta cierto punto logico ahorrar fuerzas y darlo todo si acaso contra el segundo mejor.... pero ahora?? no tienen excusa para salir a hacer sangre y se abren de patas.

el nivel de adulteramiento de esta liga es ya bochornoso a mas no poder. me niego a ver o seguir por radio ningun partido del barlelona a menos que sea contra el madrid porque ya sabremos el resultado. es mas, no descartaria que hiciera un record de puntos chabi de manera que no perderia un solo punto hasta que matematicamente le gane la liga al madrid. que puta verguenza y que puto asco. cada dia me dan mas asco los equipos de esta liga.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Nov 2022)

Lo que tienen que hacer los jugadores del Madrid es espabilar e ir a los campos tercermundistas de la liga con humildad, no con esa suficiencia como la que mostró buba en el vertedero de Vallecas. Espabilar, trabajar y poner a Mariano de delantero mientras Benzema no este.


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Nov 2022)

Pues sigo pensando que el Cádiz nos la va a liar el jueves porque me temo que va a ser el típico partido que saldrán no sé si confiados o sin motivación porque está el mundial a la vuelta de la esquina y se reservarán para que no haya lesiones.
Lo veo venir.
El Barça ni lesiones ni mundial ni nada había que ganar en el sadar y se ganó o sea han dado un puñetazo encima de la mesa y ya están a 5 puntos.
Sí el jueves no se gana al Cádiz la liga se les pone muy difícil y olvídense de que a este Barça se le escape el campeonato en cada partido lo sacan adelante y no van a ceder más puntos o por lo menos sí lo ceden no será porque se toquen los huevos y pasen de ganar.
La clave fue ayer y el día del Girona no hay más ni busquemos excusas ni conspiraciones.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pues sigo pensando que el Cádiz nos la va a liar el jueves porque me temo que va a ser el típico partido que saldrán no sé si confiados o sin motivación porque está el mundial a la vuelta de la esquina y se reservarán para que no haya lesiones.
> Lo veo venir.
> El Barça ni lesiones ni mundial ni nada había que ganar en el sadar y se ganó o sea han dado un puñetazo encima de la mesa y ya están a 5 puntos.
> Sí el jueves no se gana al Cádiz la liga se les pone muy difícil y olvídense de que a este Barça se le escape el campeonato en cada partido lo sacan adelante y no van a ceder más puntos o por lo menos sí lo ceden no será porque se toquen los huevos y pasen de ganar.
> ...



yo no creo que esta vez vaya a pasar eso. si hoy el barcelona se hubiera dejado puntos, pues igual todavia. pero creo que a pesar de todo, la plantilla empieza a ver que los que se dejan los cojones contra ellos (almerias u osasunas de la vida, equipos que estan en otra lucha) ante el barcelona se pliegan.... por tanto el barcelona no se puede ir a mas de dos puntos, por tanto el madrid tiene que ganar, aunque lo glamuroso y lo que la prensa y la aficion mundial elogie sea ganar en la maxima competicion. creo que el viejo lo sabe y creo que va a motivar a su gente para ello.

eso e insisto, creo y espero que hasta el pipero mas borrego del estadio presione si ven que se tocan la polla porque creo que en chamartin hasta el pipero mas adicto al as, a elogiar a fernando trueba, a julio maldonado y a santiago segurola empiezan a ver que seguramente van a tener que ganar todo para tener la opcion de ganando en el espotifai , volver a ser lideres y ganar la liga.

soy pesimista en cuanto a la liga, pero soy optimista con respecto a ganar al cadiz.... parece un chiste que leerme esto tal pero asi lo veo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Nov 2022)

la lectura de pepe herrero del partido ante el rayo, y reflexion sobre la plantilla. 
esto que expone ya lo exponia el año pasado. este, ahora sin casimiro es aun mas sangrante.


----------



## Phoenician (9 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> la lectura de pepe herrero del partido ante el rayo, y reflexion sobre la plantilla.
> esto que expone ya lo exponia el año pasado. este, ahora sin casimiro es aun mas sangrante.



Exacto. No puede ser que a Vinicius le hagan los platillos al más puro estilo Bud Spencer y los compañeros no le defiendan montando un pollo descomunal y escondiendo el balón hasta que el del VAR le llame y decrete la expulsión... 

Cojones Ancelotti, que parece mentira que jugases en el Milan! Tablets en el banquillo mirando repeticiones al instante y consignas rápido para montar pollo tras pollo. Es eso o ver cómo nos roban una liga más y como mansos castrados no decir ni pío.


----------



## Dave Bowman (9 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> literal como has dicho
> 
> cuando es el mierda osasuna contra el Madrid en pamplona , van a MUERTE!!!! : con un odio , una rabia , unas carreras , una presion , unas entradas , ......
> 
> ...



Joder, macho. Por fin alguien que dice las cosas como son.  otros ilustres como qbit llevan años desarrollando esa teoría y tiene muy buena pinta.

Es lo que dices, tío. Minuto 70 y contra 10...y van y remontan. Con lo difícil q es vernos a nosotros remontar partidos in extremis.

Yo cuando juega Osasuna contra el Madrid me recuerda a "la Naranja Mecánica". Es raro no? Ese equipo que sufre cada año por salvar la categoría, resulta que juega como los ángeles contra el Madrid. Y a mi eso me parece MUY SOSPECHOSO también. Que nunca sea el Madrid el que corre más que el rival ni el que le pone ganas ni va con fuerza al balón dividido. Será que también llaman al Madrid para decirles "hoy jugad mal que la liga es para el Palancas?"

Es que estaba en el sofá de mi casa, mirando la pantalla y pensando exactamente lo mismo. Me imaginaba como debe ser, Tebas llamando a cada presidente que se enfrenta al Madrid y al Barça cada semana (o quizás sea el propio Roures, siempre ha sabido nadar por esos ambientes): "Recordad que este fin de semana toca jugar como hienas" o "recuerda decirle a los 7 jugadores internacionales de tu plantilla que hoy toca hacer el ridículo ante los ojos de tu afición, prensa, familia, y su propio orgullo profesional, o el simple camino deportivo de su club". Yo creo q ningún jugador lo denuncia porque los tienen amenazados. A todos.

En fin, no sé. Yo seguí así un rato en el sofá, como embobado viendo a Osasuna pasandole el balón directamente a los jugadores del Barça y los defensas apartándose cuando la tenía el Pedri ese que es mas malo que su puta madre.

Por un momento se me ocurrió pensar que si el Madrid fuese un equipo con un estadio 5 estrellas, con un patrimonio "saludable" (por decirlo de algún modo), si pudiera disponer de media docena de campos de entrenamiento, una plantilla con algunos internacionales, o una cantera por 2-3 barrios de Madrid, tal vez se pudiera...quien sabe, demostrar en el campo que siendo ultraexigente con la táctica + el talento, pudiéramos no sufrir contra una docena de equipos tipo Rayo-Celta-Girona (porque con Solari este equipo nos dio por el culo bien también en liga y copa) cada año. 

Hay además detallitos..jugosos...que demuestran que "el Palancas" se le trata de otra forma en la competición.

Lleva un total de 1 penalti a favor pitado (y fallado), la semana pasada por cierto, en 14 jornadas.

Y ahora vamos con lo del calendario. Que tiene traca.

Estos son los partidos "serios" que han jugado ambos equipos como visitante:

*el Palancas:* Real Sociedad, Sevilla, Real Madrid, Valencia, + Bayern Munich, +Inter Milán

*Real Madrid:* Atlético

Si a mi alguien me va a decir que esto no es un camino de rosas preparado para que el Barça llegue a mitad de Liga siendo líder, a mi que no me jodan eh? 

Y hablando de calendarios, todos aquí sabemos que si el Palancas en Champions hubiese tenido un grupo como el nuestro, tampoco hubiesen pasado de ronda. Son Europa League, en España le regalan todo, en Europa ya dependes de Bayern, Inter, Shaktar y Celtic, según quienes te toquen. Y ahi es donde se ve la realidac del fútbol. Para mi son del nivel del Deportivo de la Coruña incluso.

Ojalá hubieramos tenido nosotros la posibilidad de tener un grupo asequible y rotar e incluso aprovechar para dar oportunidades a toda esa cuadrilla de mirlos blancos formados en "la fábrica" que como Raúl, Casillas, y Raul Bravo como ejemplos más recientes, que desarrollaron grandes carreras en el club.

Y ya que hablamos de todo un poco, que nos olvidamos del complot. Que nadie olvide el pedazo de trato de favor que le hizo el contubernio Tebas/Roures/DAZN para que el Barça no tuviese que hipotecar medio club para poder inscribir jugadores. Que esto ha sido hace 3 meses señores!!1! Y parece que nos hemos olvidado!

Por cierto, amigo, si me permites llamarte así, y viendo que a ti no te la dan con queso, y sobre todo haciendo gala de la objetividad que demuestras mensaje tras mensaje, saliendonos un poco de la liga, cuéntame, viste algo raro en el penalti no pitado a Dembele en Munich con 0-0? y lo de la mano aquella de Ansu en Milán? extraño, no? Que el Palancas seguiría en Europa League ya lo sabemos, son malísimos. Pero crees q el Madrid de Tchuameni no las hubiese pasado putas en ese grupo?

No sé macho, está podrido el fútbol. Te hago caso y dejo de ver la Liga yo también.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Nov 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> *Carlo ni está tirando de cantera, así no se puede revitalizar la competitividad.*



Procede recordar que FloPer se ha cargado la cantera. El Castilla es una puta mierda que en los dos décadas de pérfido florentinato apenas ha jugado 2 temporadas en 2ª división (hablo de memoria y no estoy de humor para precisar en wikipedia).

A mí me parece que en un club como el RM, presidido por un ser superior y un genio de la gestión empresarial,* no sólo el Castilla debería jugar en 2ª div para que la cantera se curta... debería aspirar a ganar la 2ª div todos los años*

Pero claro el nivel de la mayoría de los miembros de este foro es tan bajo que hasta Vinicius le parece una estrella mundial... El Chimi Ávila, que vimos anoche, tiene infinitamente más fútbol que el activista anti-racismo blanco que corretea torpemente por la banda izquierda del RM


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Nov 2022)

Es que osasuna es otro filial del farsa.

El Madrid tendría que dejar de jugar esta puta Liga de mierda amañada.. y no se....

Jugar la Liga inglesa por ejemplo.

Seguro que allí son bien recibidos.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Nov 2022)

FloPer es a Sánchez como los socios del RM son a los españoles.

FloPer pacta con el FCB, que odian al RM, como Sánchez pacta con independentistas, que odian a España.

El Florentinato es socialismo futbolero. El socialismo arruina todo lo que toca... Hay un momento de bonanza artificial pero luego viene el despilfarro y la ruina. Pura misera.

¡¡¡A ver si os enteráis de una santa vez!!!.

Vinicius es al covid, como una inexistente estrella del fútbol es a una inexistente pandemia.

¡Despertad de una puta vez... luego será demasiado tarde!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Nov 2022)

Y lo de marca y as es brutal. Tenemos al puto enemigo en casa. 

Y por no hablar de los piperos que siguen consumiendo toda esa mierda.

Espero que algún día despierten y se den cuenta que todo eso que leen y escuchan son antimadridistas


----------



## Edu.R (9 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Es que osasuna es otro filial del farsa.
> 
> El Madrid tendría que dejar de jugar esta puta Liga de mierda amañada.. y no se....
> 
> ...



Piqué le dijo al árbitro "me cago en tu puta madre" y Lewandoski hizo un gesto sugiriendo que el árbitro se drogaba. Después de meterle un codazo en el cuello al rival.

A mi no me extraña que esta gente en España se sienta cómoda y en Europa fracase.  Tienen un "concepto" un poco especial en la cabeza. Y los rivales aquí le tienen mucho respeto, evidentemente... como para no.

Gil Manzano no es de los que se achanta, ayer se vio. Y mira la actitud de esta panda.


----------



## tururut12 (9 Nov 2022)

Lo que tendría que hacer el Real Madrid, sus seguidores y la prensa blanca, es dejar de quejarse tanto que si el Osasuna, el Villarreal, etcétera, se deja ganar contra el FC Barcelona. En mi opinión, hace mucho más daño lanzar las campanas al vuelo cuando se ganó el clásico, que ya se iba a ganar la Liga de calle y bla, bla, bla. Siempre que el equipo está a 3 ó 4 puntos del segundo, es la misma historia. Anda que el Real Madrid no ha perdido ligas pensando que las tenía ganadas llevando poca diferencia. Nunca he comprendido este comportamiento. En Barcelona, estando el Real a poca diferencia, suelen ser más cautos.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Nov 2022)

Piqué agrandando su leyenda. Cuanto más impresentable sea su conducta más le blanquerán los medios de manipulación masiva de España.


----------



## The Replicant (9 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Piqué le dijo al árbitro "me cago en tu puta madre" y Lewandoski hizo un gesto sugiriendo que el árbitro se drogaba. Después de meterle un codazo en el cuello al rival.



esto lo hace un jugador del Madrid y el cristo que se lia es de época

como mucho le caerá un partidillo o dos al polaco y al Pique ya se la pela, ahora se podrá dedicar de lleno a sus chanchullos


----------



## petro6 (9 Nov 2022)

Yo sigo diciendo que no es normal tener que hacer una Liga perfecta para ganar a ESTE Barcedrogas. Con sólo ver los goles que han encajado en Europa en cinco partidos y los que llevan en Liga se dice todo.


----------



## petro6 (9 Nov 2022)

Le deseo a la Piqué una buena viogen.


----------



## filets (9 Nov 2022)

Pique es SOCIO del jefe de los arbitros
Amenaza a un arbitro en PRIME TIME
Como es SECESIONISTA no pasa nada


----------



## Charo afgana (9 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Piqué le dijo al árbitro "me cago en tu puta madre" y Lewandoski hizo un gesto sugiriendo que el árbitro se drogaba. Después de meterle un codazo en el cuello al rival.
> 
> A mi no me extraña que esta gente en España se sienta cómoda y en Europa fracase.  Tienen un "concepto" un poco especial en la cabeza. Y los rivales aquí le tienen mucho respeto, evidentemente... como para no.
> 
> Gil Manzano no es de los que se achanta, ayer se vio. Y mira la actitud de esta panda.



Ese signo es para indicar que eres un arrogante/prepotente,

también lo hacen los británicos.












No, Lewandowski no sugirió que el árbitro se droga: le llamó arrogante


Robert Lewandowski, en su camino a los vestuarios después de que el árbitro le expulsara en el Osasuna-Barcelona de Liga, pareció imitar en dos ocasiones que estaba fumando o esnifando alguna sustancia. Esto dio la sensación de que daba a entender que el colegiado estaba drogado cuando le sacó...




es.besoccer.com


----------



## Chichimango (9 Nov 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Exacto. No puede ser que a Vinicius le hagan los platillos al más puro estilo Bud Spencer y los compañeros no le defiendan montando un pollo descomunal y escondiendo el balón hasta que el del VAR le llame y decrete la expulsión...
> 
> Cojones Ancelotti, que parece mentira que jugases en el Milan! Tablets en el banquillo mirando repeticiones al instante y consignas rápido para montar pollo tras pollo. Es eso o ver cómo nos roban una liga más y como mansos castrados no decir ni pío.



Yo eso lo llevo criticando años, y aquí me dicen que sería copiar lo peor del Barça, maestro en el arte de montarle pollos al árbitro. En el fondo todo es una penosa interpretación del señorío de los cojones: el Madrid no se puede defender ante las injusticias porque Franco no se qué y porque el himno dice que bla, bla, bla. 

En fin, que personalmente echo de menos a Casemiro y a Ramos, al menos en ese aspecto. Estos dos sí sabían lo que era el otro fútbol, por eso tenían la fama que tenían: porque aplicaban su propio código.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Nov 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Ese signo es para indicar que eres un arrogante/prepotente,
> 
> también lo hacen los británicos.
> 
> ...



Hanagatakai, lo llaman los japoneses, con el mismo gesto.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Nov 2022)

N


petro6 dijo:


> Le deseo a la Piqué una buena viogen.




Yo le deseo a ese hijo de la grandísima puta que se muera


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Y en decir retrasadeces mentales no os gana nadie a los de este hilo



HOmbre, no tenemos tu nivel Dios, el que decide que es jugar bien, etc, es que donde se ponga el supremacismo racista del palancas, que se quiten los demás. Pero si entras será que te gusta, la culpa es mía por contestarte, sabiendo que eres el aficionado tontorrón típico que no sabe donde tiene la cara.


----------



## petro6 (9 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Yo eso lo llevo criticando años, y aquí me dicen que sería copiar lo peor del Barça, maestro en el arte de montarle pollos al árbitro. En el fondo todo es una penosa interpretación del señorío de los cojones: el Madrid no se puede defender ante las injusticias porque Franco no se qué y porque el himno dice que bla, bla, bla.
> 
> En fin, que personalmente echo de menos a Casemiro y a Ramos, al menos en ese aspecto. Estos dos sí sabían lo que era el otro fútbol, por eso tenían la fama que tenían: porque aplicaban su propio código.



pues yo a quien echo de menos en ese sentido es a Mourinho.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> ostias, olvide que este era de la jornada del fin de semana, con el encabronamiento pensaba que era adelantado de la jornada entre semana... bueno, 2 no es tanta lluvia pero me cago en dios bendito, odio perder ante los guarros, al menos no ha sido un robo sino una justa derrota...
> 
> enhorabuena parasitos iros a quemar una bandera de españa para celebrarlo...



Justa derrota si, mal partido también, pero ¿ que tiene que hacer un tío para que lo expulsen después de agredir a Vinicius? ¿tiene que cortarle un brazo? ya lo vemos normal, partido de agresiones a un jugador y nada, recuerdo hace años con un muchacho hormonado, le rozaban y expulsión.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Y lo de marca y as es brutal. Tenemos al puto enemigo en casa.
> 
> Y por no hablar de los piperos que siguen consumiendo toda esa mierda.
> 
> Espero que algún día despierten y se den cuenta que todo eso que leen y escuchan son antimadridistas



El Marsa y asport, ese es el nombre que le daban en 90 minuti, programa que cerró florentino, la excusa que nadie lo quería producir, pero curiosamente era de una productora ROures. La pol´litica del club en estos temas es una puta mierda.


----------



## feps (9 Nov 2022)

Quienes pagan religiosamente Movistar y Dazn están patrocinando el robo al Madrid. Si los madridistas se dieran de baja en masa, ya verías tú cómo cambiaba la realización televisiva. Pero mientras haya millones de personas pagando para que roben a su equipo, entonces todo OK, José Luis.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Nov 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> El Barcelona ha ganado sin sus dos pilares: Araujo y el polaco. El tercer pilar es De Jong.
> 
> Es un equipo currante, que no ha tirado el partido y que no le ha tentado empezar a dosificarse para el Mundial. Un equipo bien trabajado tanto físicamente como tácticamente.
> 
> ...



Si, tácticamente son acojonantes, como dijo Marcos López, los clubs competitivos en Europa juegan fútbol moderno, el Barcelona vende que juega a una cosa que es mentira.
Tirar de cantera está muy bien, pero luego cuando no se gana nada salen las críticas. ¿dónde está el nivel de los canteranos fuera del Madrid? salvo alguno vendidos por temas económicos o quisieron irse. 
Todos los años juegan partidos de mierda como el del Rayo, habrá que ver si siguen con esa intención el próximo, si siguen así será temporada perdida.


----------



## Chichimango (9 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Justa derrota si, mal partido también, pero ¿ que tiene que hacer un tío para que lo expulsen después de agredir a Vinicius? ¿tiene que cortarle un brazo? ya lo vemos normal, partido de agresiones a un jugador y nada, recuerdo hace años con un muchacho hormonado, le rozaban y expulsión.



Exacto, los últimos años de Messi en el Barça fueron tal cual: cada entrada era una falta, cada entrada de falta una amarilla y cada entrada de amarilla, una roja. Así que los rivales se acostumbraron a defenderle con la mirada y el tío seguía jugando y marcando goles como en sus mejores años. Luego en Europa se le veían las costuras, porque allí los árbitros no le trataban como a un niño-burbuja y tenía que buscarse las habichuelas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Lo que tienen que hacer los jugadores del Madrid es espabilar e ir a los campos tercermundistas de la liga con humildad, no con esa suficiencia como la que mostró buba en el vertedero de Vallecas. Espabilar, trabajar y poner a Mariano de delantero mientras Benzema no este.



Si, si Mariano, con lo que entrena duro estará en plena forma, no es un jugador que tampoco se ha borrado nunca, excelente profesional.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Exacto, los últimos años de Messi en el Barça fueron tal cual: cada entrada era una falta, cada entrada de falta una amarilla y cada entrada de amarilla, una roja. Así que los rivales se acostumbraron a defenderle con la mirada y el tío seguía jugando y marcando goles como en sus mejores años. Luego en Europa se le veían las costuras, porque allí los árbitros no le trataban como a un niño-burbuja y tenía que buscarse las habichuelas.



Busque el partido del BAYern -BArca del 8-2, perdía balones a chorro, en partidos en Europa era un chollo, sabían que si le apretaban perdía muchos balones. ES como se vio el otro día, físicamente salen fuera y se los comen con papas, como a Lewandoski, etc.


----------



## feps (9 Nov 2022)

Gran detalle de Ancelotti. Marcando territorio ante el recién llegado para que sepa con quién se está jugando los cuartos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Pique es SOCIO del jefe de los arbitros
> Amenaza a un arbitro en PRIME TIME
> Como es SECESIONISTA no pasa nada



Hola, que tal, soy @Obiwanchernobil forero revelación 2021, catalán de pura cepa, socialista y demócrata, también me gustaría ver a Mickey mouse jugar en el Barcelona.


----------



## filets (9 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, que tal, soy @Obiwanchernobil forero revelación 2021, catalán de pura cepa, socialista y demócrata, también me gustaría ver a Mickey mouse jugar en el Barcelona.



te has confundido de hilo
este es el del MADRIT


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> pues yo a quien echo de menos en ese sentido es a Mourinho.



Tuvo que venir uno de fuera a poner el coraje perdido, tiene cojones, luego otros aplaudían a Cantadillas topor.


----------



## feps (9 Nov 2022)

La lista de Camacho y Del Bosque para el Mundial.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Gran detalle de Ancelotti. Marcando territorio ante el recién llegado para que sepa con quién se está jugando los cuartos.



PUes a ver si marca que se defiendan los compañeros, que ya está bien de agresiones a Vinicius, BUsquet y Albiol fueron otros que se cachondearon, ya todos los toman por el pitor el sereno, una coña, luego saldrá Butragueño diciendo cáspita.


----------



## filets (9 Nov 2022)

Ramos: cero expulsiones con el Sevilla, cero expulsiones con la Seleccion, cero expulsiones en Champions. RECORD de expulsiones en La Liga
Kroos: una sola expulsion en su carrera, en La Liga
Modric: una sola expulsion en su carrera, en La Liga por una norma que nunca mas se aplico
El Madrid es al unico equipo que le hacen repetir los penalties
Las manos de los jugadores del Barça siempre son involuntarias y estan en posicion natural
Los arbitros persiguen a Vinicius
Los jugadores del Barça persiguen a los arbitros


Todo esto nos viene bien para ganar Champions.
En la final de Champions nos anularon un gol legal. Lo normal es que te desanimes despues de eso, pero al Madrid le dio igual porque eso pasa en cada partido de Liga. 
Para nosotros es mas comodo un partido contra el Chelsea que uno contra el Elche, porque contra el Chelsea el arbitro nos trata con justicia, como se vio en el partido contra el Celtic


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ramos: cero expulsiones con el Sevilla, cero expulsiones con la Seleccion, cero expulsiones en Champions. RECORD de expulsiones en La Liga
> Kroos: una sola expulsion en su carrera, en La Liga
> Modric: una sola expulsion en su carrera, en La Liga por una norma que nunca mas se aplico
> El Madrid es al unico equipo que le hacen repetir los penalties
> ...



Suárez se fue del Palancalona si que lo expulsaran al igual que a Mascherano.


----------



## filets (9 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Suárez se fue del Palancalona si que lo expulsaran al igual que a Mascherano.



Suarez fue el jugador mas amonestado de la liga holandesa y de la premier
Llego al Barça y se convirtio en un santo


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Suarez fue el jugador mas amonestado de la liga holandesa y de la premier
> Llego al Barça y se convirtio en un santo



Son los milagros de la gran liga española, del Villarato a RUbi-Geri.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Suarez fue el jugador mas amonestado de la liga holandesa y de la premier
> Llego al Barça y se convirtio en un santo



La camiseta culerda confiere unos poderes que ni la capa de invisibilidad de Harry Potter.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> te has confundido de hilo
> este es el del MADRIT



Hola compañero filetes @filets veo que tú también posteas por este hilo, no lo sabía.

Parece que la alegría de ambos de sentirnos catalanes nos lleva a postear en otros hilos.

Que tal está la venezolana y los niños? 

A ver si después del mundial te vienes con la peña y el equipo en el primer desplazamiento catalán post navidades


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Nov 2022)

benzema es baja , no juega ante el cadiz


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> La lista de Camacho y Del Bosque para el Mundial.



Piperismo.

Paquismo.

Langostismo.

Carpetovetonismo.

¿A alguien se le ocurren más calificativos?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Es que osasuna es otro filial del farsa.



Y no quiere verlo la gente.

La liga de futbol es una competicion chorra, con solo el Madrid (el equipo grande que no pinta nada), el VAR$a (la mafia con sus tentáculos en todos lados: prensa, arbitraje), el Español (el único equipo humilde independiente de la competición) y 17 filiales del VAR$a


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> benzema es baja , no juega ante el cadiz



Y Rüdiger parece que tampoco.


----------



## Phoenician (9 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> La lista de Camacho y Del Bosque para el Mundial.



Lamentapla!!! 

Recuerdan a Rocky haciendo anuncios de troglodita o boxeador sonado... Cuanto les han pagado por hacer el ridículo?


----------



## Dr.Muller (9 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, que tal, soy @Obiwanchernobil forero revelación 2021, catalán de pura cepa, socialista y demócrata, también me gustaría ver a Mickey mouse jugar en el Barcelona.


----------



## cebollo (9 Nov 2022)

Para cuadrar las cuentas y poder hacer la obra vendimos o cedimos a Theo y a Hakimi. Y es en los laterales donde más estamos flojeando.


----------



## Lake (9 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola compañero filetes @filets veo que tú también posteas por este hilo, no lo sabía.
> 
> Parece que la alegría de ambos de sentirnos catalanes nos lleva a postear en otros hilos.
> 
> ...



Por qué pegasteis a los hinchas de Osasuna ayer ? Se suponía que el Barça era el club del seny y la ponderacion y no van por ahí sus supporters haciendo el indio ,


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (9 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> benzema es baja , no juega ante el cadiz



Pero alguien cuenta con Benzema en el Madrid ya? Vendrá reventado de la selección, va a tener un hijo con una criolla …. De Benzema hay que despedirse ya. No le
Quedan ni cinco goles que no sean de penalti con el madrid.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Para cuadrar las cuentas y poder hacer la obra vendimos o cedimos a Theo y a Hakimi. Y es en los laterales donde más estamos flojeando.



Theo estaba como una regadera y Hakimi pedió irse. Ahora Theo está centrado y es un pedazo de carrilero y el otro es el payaso de MBappé.


----------



## filets (9 Nov 2022)

En todos los partidos los jugadores se llevan golpes. Golpes que tardan entre 24 y 48 hrs en recuperar
Pero a partir de los 33 años el cuerpo ya no recupera tan rapido y esas 48 horas se convierten en una o dos semanas. Y mientras se recuperan les empiezan a aflorar todas las cosas que tienen mal en el cuerpo: rodillas, tobillos, abductores,.... con lo que se tiran meses lesionados

Le paso a CR7 a partir de la Juventus
Le paso a Messi, seis meses lesionado en el PSG
Le paso a SR4, acordaos que se tiro un año y medio lesionado
Le pasa a Modric y a Kroos , pero tienen suerte de ser medios que son los que menos golpes se llevan
Ahora le esta pasando a Benzema
Y le pasara a Lewandosky en unos pocos meses

Es ley de vida
Las excepciones son Ibrahimovic y Seedorf


----------



## filets (9 Nov 2022)

Gil Manzano es uno de los 2 árbitros Elite UEFA españoles y con más experiencia en Liga. Pues solo ha dirigido 2 clásicos y ninguno desde el VAR. 
Los que para UEFA son Élite (Mateu Lahoz y Gil Manzano), pitando fases finales, en España tienen puesta la cruz y te dicen que los mejores son Hernandez Hernandez y Sánchez Martínez a los que la UEFA manda a pitar a Europa League


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> En todos los partidos los jugadores se llevan golpes. Golpes que tardan entre 24 y 48 hrs en recuperar
> Pero a partir de los 33 años el cuerpo ya no recupera tan rapido y esas 48 horas se convierten en una o dos semanas. Y mientras se recuperan les empiezan a aflorar todas las cosas que tienen mal en el cuerpo: rodillas, tobillos, abductores,.... con lo que se tiran meses lesionados
> 
> Le paso a CR7 a partir de la Juventus
> ...



Y bassana junior


----------



## filets (9 Nov 2022)

Por cierto toda la prensa contandonos que este gesto en polaco signfica "señor arbitro con respeto y subordinacion le digo que creo que se ha equivocado"


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> En todos los partidos los jugadores se llevan golpes. Golpes que tardan entre 24 y 48 hrs en recuperar
> Pero a partir de los 33 años el cuerpo ya no recupera tan rapido y esas 48 horas se convierten en una o dos semanas. Y mientras se recuperan les empiezan a aflorar todas las cosas que tienen mal en el cuerpo: rodillas, tobillos, abductores,.... con lo que se tiran meses lesionados
> 
> Le paso a CR7 a partir de la Juventus
> ...



Y Roberto Carlos.


----------



## IVNP71 (9 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> benzema es baja , no juega ante el cadiz



Dime qué es una broma dímelo por favor porque no ha empezado aún el partido y ya se me revuelve el estómago del cabreo que tengo. El que no vea que esto es tirar la liga pues mucho lo siento pero necesita gafas y aparte de eso es una tomadura de pelo en toda regla.
3 partidos muy importantes de liga y no juega? Y sin embargo jugó un partido con el resultado ya decidido contra el Celtic? 
Se los estoy diciendo el Cádiz saca algo positivo mañana lo veo y lo presiento.
Es increíble!! la verdad increíble!!! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (9 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si, si Mariano, con lo que entrena duro estará en plena forma, no es un jugador que tampoco se ha borrado nunca, excelente profesional.



Pues fijate si lo veo necesario para que pida que juegue un jugador retirado.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> benzema es baja , no juega ante el cadiz




Menudo hijo de la gran puta el moro de mierda


----------



## Chichimango (9 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Pero alguien cuenta con Benzema en el Madrid ya? Vendrá reventado de la selección, va a tener un hijo con una criolla …. De Benzema hay que despedirse ya. No le
> Quedan ni cinco goles que no sean de penalti con el madrid.



Yo es que no descartaría que Benzema se retire (o se vuelva al Lyon) a final de temporada, sobre todo si gana el Mundial. Se está reservando claramente, y lo poco que ha jugado lo ha hecho en plan pachanga. Algo me huele raro ahí...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Nov 2022)

¡Oh sorpresa! El MVP de la final de Copa de Europa 2022 con 30 añitos brilla... 

FloPer = admin. desleal = ¡dimisión!


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Nov 2022)

*Bernabéu*
_*“Nunca llevará mi nombre. Se llamará Bernabéu para siempre. *Fue él quien creó todo esto, nosotros solo continuamos su obra. Quiso en 1947 este estadio, un proyecto muy ambicioso, fue el primero en llevar el equipo a América cuando parecía una locura... Todo lo que somos, se lo debemos a él. Además, el nombre de nuestro estadio ya es una ‘marca’. Los jóvenes, quizás, no saben quién fue Bernabéu, pero dicen ‘nos vemos en el Bernabéu’. *Si quieren, podrán darle mi nombre a la ciudad deportiva. Pero el estadio será para siempre el Santiago Bernabéu”.*_

Esta idea me parece bien.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (9 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Yo es que no descartaría que Benzema se retire (o se vuelva al Lyon) a final de temporada, sobre todo si gana el Mundial. Se está reservando claramente, y lo poco que ha jugado lo ha hecho en plan pachanga. Algo me huele raro ahí...



No habéis puesto por aquí que este próximo viernes ofrece el balón de oro en el estadio del Lyon? Pues lo dicho…
Nos la ha jugado el moro


----------



## Lake (9 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1255079
> 
> *Bernabéu*
> _*“Nunca llevará mi nombre. Se llamará Bernabéu para siempre. *Fue él quien creó todo esto, nosotros solo continuamos su obra. Quiso en 1947 este estadio, un proyecto muy ambicioso, fue el primero en llevar el equipo a América cuando parecía una locura... Todo lo que somos, se lo debemos a él. Además, el nombre de nuestro estadio ya es una ‘marca’. Los jóvenes, quizás, no saben quién fue Bernabéu, pero dicen ‘nos vemos en el Bernabéu’. *Si quieren, podrán darle mi nombre a la ciudad deportiva. Pero el estadio será para siempre el Santiago Bernabéu”.*_
> ...



Postureo del presidente para hacer como que mantiene las esencias y se cura de humildad cuando ha convertido el club blanco poco menos que en un equipo africano o brasileño .


----------



## el ruinas II (9 Nov 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Lamentapla!!!
> 
> Recuerdan a Rocky haciendo anuncios de troglodita o boxeador sonado... Cuanto les han pagado por hacer el ridículo?



estos dos por 10 euros matan a su madre, vaya par de despojos humanos


----------



## Th89 (9 Nov 2022)

El fardo argelino se está riendo del club, apenas se nota que se ha borrado desde hace un mes.

Ojalá él y África del Norte a tomar por culo en la fase de grupos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (9 Nov 2022)

*Arenas de San Pedro y los presidentes*

La peña madridista de Arenas de San Pedro, presidida por el incombustible Juan Miguel Martín, celebró un homenaje a Lorenzo Sanz.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



¡¡¡Qué grande Casemiro y qué HdlgP FloPer!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¡¡¡Qué grande Casemiro y qué HdlgP FloPer!!!



Algo que es de cajón: si los del Rayo van de forma premeditada a por un jugador tuyo, hay que ir a por ellos a degüello. A ver donde pone el listón el árbitro. Los del Rayo fueron a dar desde el principio.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Nov 2022)

Al Khelaifi. se mea en la cara del desleal FloPer con argumentos incontestables: 

_"Se habla de Nadal y Federer. Tengo una pequeña experiencia en el tenis como antiguo jugador. Déjenme decirles que Rafael y Roger son dos de los mejores atletas de la historia del deporte. Esto no se debe a que hayan jugado juntos todo el tiempo. Es porque trabajaron muy duro. Cada partido era importante, fuera cual fuera el ranking contra el que jugaban. *Nunca pidieron una liga cerrada de los mejores jugadores.* Defendían la familia del tenis. Por favor, no utilicen sus grandes nombres para justificar sus fracasos" 

"El futuro del fútbol europeo debe tener en cuenta los intereses de todas las partes interesadas. Todas las ligas, todos los clubes, las asociaciones nacionales, los aficionados y todas las comunidades que necesitan nuestra ayuda. *En particular, tenemos que pensar más en los aficionados*. En la reunión de ayer, la voz de los grupos de aficionados se escuchó alto y claro. Hablaron con el corazón. El interés propio no tiene cabida en el fútbol. Y estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Tampoco necesitamos derribar las cosas para reformarlas. Podemos lograr un gran cambio positivo desde dentro del sistema: la UEFA y la ECA ya lo han demostrado el año pasado".

"*Escuchamos que la Liga de Campeones no es lo suficientemente emocionante y que el fútbol europeo está completamente roto. Pero siguen jugando los torneos (en referencia a Madrid, Barça y Juventus)*, no lo entiendo. La semana pasada, en el caso de mi club, el ganador del grupo se decidió en el último minuto: enhorabuena al Benfica, merecido vencedor. Y todos los equipos del Grupo D podrían haber quedado primeros o últimos de grupo. Pero al parecer eso no es lo suficientemente emocionante y tienen la solución". 

"Se dice que la Liga de Campeones no es lo suficientemente competitiva. Pero muchos grandes clubes no se han clasificado en la fase de grupos. Este podría haber sido mi equipo: así es el fútbol.* Ningún club tiene un derecho divino a ganar*" _


----------



## filets (9 Nov 2022)

Vamos a perder contra el Cadiz
Nuestros jugadores tienen el mundial en 15 dias
Los del Cadiz tienen 2 meses de descanso despues del partido
¿Quien va a salir a muerte y quien va a salir reservando?

Los rivales nos pegan con saña sabiendo que vamos a achantar porque se acerca el mundial. ¿Quien se arriesga a meter la pierna y perderse el Mundial?
Los que no van al mundial meten lo que haga falta


----------



## Th89 (9 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Al Khelaifi. se mea en la cara del desleal FloPer con argumentos incontestables:
> 
> _"Se habla de Nadal y Federer. Tengo una pequeña experiencia en el tenis como antiguo jugador. Déjenme decirles que Rafael y Roger son dos de los mejores atletas de la historia del deporte. Esto no se debe a que hayan jugado juntos todo el tiempo. Es porque trabajaron muy duro. Cada partido era importante, fuera cual fuera el ranking contra el que jugaban. *Nunca pidieron una liga cerrada de los mejores jugadores.* Defendían la familia del tenis. Por favor, no utilicen sus grandes nombres para justificar sus fracasos"
> 
> ...



Que te caiga mal Floren lo entiendo, pero que uses como ejemplo las palabras del follacabras ese, que es un puto cáncer para el fútbol y el mundo en general, me parece demencial.

Menuda comparación hace Apu, es la rivalidad del Big Three lo que ha hecho grande al Tenis en esta generación, no los partidos entre el 100 y el 200 del mundo.

Derecho divino dice el hijo de puta, cuando sin su dinero infinito ya me dirás que sería su estercolero de club, la puta mierda que ha sido siempre.


----------



## El chepa (9 Nov 2022)

Hay que meter le dos partidos a Ancelotti


----------



## Chispeante (9 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Quienes pagan religiosamente Movistar y Dazn están patrocinando el robo al Madrid. Si los madridistas se dieran de baja en masa, ya verías tú cómo cambiaba la realización televisiva. Pero mientras haya millones de personas pagando para que roben a su equipo, entonces todo OK, José Luis.



También hay millones de hombres españoles votando tan felices y comprometidos a partidos feminazis para seguir siendo ciudadanos de segunda...lo da la tierra. Pocos aliados más poderosos que Florentino va a tener el Barcelona, que a nivel institucional y mediático le ha pasado la polla por la cara la Madrid como ha querido desde que es presidente. 

Y no sólo en España. El otro día, en un magnífico video de Miguel Serrano, se sacaban las vergüenzas del Madrid por la pésima gestión de su imagen en USA, donde la gran referencia es el Barcelona y dónde han el discurso Franco, fachas y ayudas arbitrales ha calado sin que nadie del Madrid mueva un dedo


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Nov 2022)

__





Lewandowski recogió feliz su Bota de Oro: "Ahora sé por qué el Barça es más que un club"


El jugador del FC Barcelona Robert Lewandowski aseguró tras recibir la Bota de Oro como máximo goleador de Europa de la semana pasada que cree que el equipo blaugrana jugará "mejor




www.marca.com





Ya le han lavado el cerebro.


----------



## petro6 (9 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Hay que meter le dos partidos a Ancelotti



Estos puercos son cómo los menas, saben que pueden actuar cómo les salga de las pelotas que van a salir impunes.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Que te caiga mal Floren lo entiendo, pero que uses como ejemplo las palabras del follacabras ese, que es un puto cáncer para el fútbol y el mundo en general, me parece demencial.
> 
> Menuda comparación hace Apu, es la rivalidad del Big Three lo que ha hecho grande al Tenis en esta generación, no los partidos entre el 100 y el 200 del mundo.
> 
> Derecho divino dice el hijo de puta, cuando sin su dinero infinito ya me dirás que sería su estercolero de club, la puta mierda que ha sido siempre.



Tienes razón en casi todo pero reconoce que esta frase, sólo esta frase, es buena:

_*"Nunca pidieron una liga cerrada de los mejores jugadores".*_


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Nov 2022)

Más razón que un santo.


----------



## Dave Bowman (10 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¡Oh sorpresa! El MVP de la final de Copa de Europa 2022 con 30 añitos brilla...
> 
> FloPer = admin. desleal = ¡dimisión!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1255078



Este no había costado 90 millones??


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Hay que meter le dos partidos a Ancelotti




uno de los gitanos del farsa insultando a los árbitros. Novedad novedosa.


----------



## xilebo (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## Th89 (10 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Tienes razón en casi todo pero reconoce que esta frase, sólo esta frase, es buena:
> 
> _*"Nunca pidieron una liga cerrada de los mejores jugadores".*_



Pocos nacen siendo cracks, la mayoría en el mejor de los casos si acaba llegando a buen nivel es con el paso de los años, además cada vez hay menos jugadores de nivel, ahora la magia se suple con físico, no tiene nada que ver con décadas pasadas. El sistema necesita un reset.

La realidad es que el fútbol está en caída libre y no lo quieren ver porque tienen los bolsillos llenos robando del trabajo de otros o como ese sujeto porque le interesa, ya que han untado a medio planeta para tener su mundialito en su desierto.

Ver fracasar a esta gentuza cada año es casi tan placentero como ver a mi equipo levantar trofeos.


----------



## spam (10 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Quienes pagan religiosamente Movistar y Dazn están patrocinando el robo al Madrid. Si los madridistas se dieran de baja en masa, ya verías tú cómo cambiaba la realización televisiva. Pero mientras haya millones de personas pagando para que roben a su equipo, entonces todo OK, José Luis.



Yo para la champions aún busco enlaces por internet, pero es que para la liga ni eso.


----------



## spam (10 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> La lista de Camacho y Del Bosque para el Mundial.



Buen troleo de Grefusa, si llegan a sacar al fardo y a baúl ya lo bordan...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Nov 2022)

A mí Tigris de la Galia hace mucho tiempo que me parece un subnormal y lo tenía en el ignore, pero su nueva dimensión de adulación a los árabes y su repetitiva constancia me hace sospechar que sea un CM. Tened cuidado porque esta gente hace mucho más que dar por saco. También vigilan y denuncian.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (10 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A mí Tigris de la Galia hace mucho tiempo que me parece un subnormal y lo tenía en el ignore, pero su nueva dimensión de adulación a los árabes y su repetitiva constancia me hace sospechar que sea un CM. Tened cuidado porque esta gente hace mucho más que dar por saco. También vigilan y denuncian.




"tigris de la galia" es otro payaso antiEspaña , y antimadridista , del Farsa VARsa

es tan payaso que se pone el nick "tigris de la galia", el que luchaba contra el hispano-español en la pelicula gladiator , y que acababa perdiendo : es asi de doblemente payaso 

es un clon del payaso retrasado "xicomalo" pero en futbol : no entiendo como no le teneis en el ignore todos , yo ya hace tiempo


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## The Replicant (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## Roedr (10 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Más razón que un santo.



Sí, joder, toda la razón del mundo. 

Este año Javi (sin experiencia) le va a ganar la liga al vago de Carletto. Espero que larguen al italiano.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, joder, toda la razón del mundo.
> 
> Este año Javi (sin experiencia) le va a ganar la liga al vago de Carletto. Espero que larguen al italiano.



Con esos arbitrajes gano yo la liga, por eso en Europa ha arrasado Javi.


----------



## Roedr (10 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Con esos arbitrajes gano yo la liga, por eso en Europa ha arrasado Javi.



Sí, eso es cierto, pero una cosa no quita la otra. Carletto es un biequeda' y el Madrid necesita defender a sus jugadores. Compara la protección que había con Messi con lo de Vini.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (10 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A mí Tigris de la Galia hace mucho tiempo que me parece un subnormal y lo tenía en el ignore, pero su nueva dimensión de adulación a los árabes y su repetitiva constancia me hace sospechar que sea un CM. Tened cuidado porque esta gente hace mucho más que dar por saco. También vigilan y denuncian.



1 te equivocas 

2 el insulto te retrata

3 yo no adulo a ningún árabe, digo que sus comentarios dejan al mamarracho de FloPer en evidencia 

4 ¿qué coño es CM?

5 ¿denunciar qué? ¿que los folla-vinicius sois unos ignorantes y unos borregos?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (10 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Más razón que un santo.



amén


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (10 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, eso es cierto, pero una cosa no quita la otra. Carletto es un biequeda' y el Madrid necesita defender a sus jugadores. Compara la protección que había con Messi con lo de Vini.



Si FloPer da la orden de callar todos callan.

La cuestión es porqué FloPer impone el silencio frente a los tropelías que sufre el RM.


----------



## Woden (10 Nov 2022)

En cualquier caso, yo veo que estos últimos partidos no se ha metido la pierna como se debería y ha habido relajación excesiva, quizá por lo del mundial, quizá porque ya se iba de sobrado tras destrozar al Barça. Espero que esto se arregle y no se termine de complicar la liga con otra cagada hoy.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Nov 2022)

Woden dijo:


> En cualquier caso, yo veo que estos últimos partidos no se ha metido la pierna como se debería y ha habido relajación excesiva, quizá por lo del mundial, quizá porque ya se iba de sobrado tras destrozar al Barça. Espero que esto se arregle y no se termine de complicar la liga con otra cagada hoy.




lo del moro del madrí es la prueba evidente que casi todos los jugadores de la plantilla han pasado de estos últimos partidos como de la mierda.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Nov 2022)

primeras 8 noticias del Marca digital ahora mismo

1 del patético de madrid

3 del farsa

1 del mallorca

1 de mourinho

1 de la selección españorda

1 de la NBA







0 DEL MADRID


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (10 Nov 2022)

EL ENEMIGO EN CASA Y LOS PIPEROS DE MIERDA SIGUEN COSUMIENDO ESA BASURA


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (10 Nov 2022)

Woden dijo:


> En cualquier caso, yo veo que estos últimos partidos no se ha metido la pierna como se debería y ha habido relajación excesiva, quizá por lo del mundial, quizá porque ya se iba de sobrado tras destrozar al Barça. Espero que esto se arregle y no se termine de complicar la liga con otra cagada hoy.



Apuntas a la actitud, que sí ha caído... Pero es que la aptitud se ha derrumbado:

Vinicius, Rodrygo y Asensio... frente a CR7, Benzemá y Bale.

Tchouameni... frente a Casemiro.

Varane y Ramos... frente a Alaba y Rüdiger.

Marcelo... frente a Mendy.


----------



## xilebo (10 Nov 2022)

*80 días sin el Bernabéu*

La Supercopa de España aplazó el Madrid-Valencia: tras hoy, no volverá a haber un partido en Chamartín hasta el 29 de enero. El club aprovechará para intensificar las obras


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *80 días sin el Bernabéu*
> 
> La Supercopa de España aplazó el Madrid-Valencia: tras hoy, no volverá a haber un partido en Chamartín hasta el 29 de enero. El club aprovechará para intensificar las obras



Lo peor que puede hacer un padre es comprarle a su hijo una camiseta de Hazard. Qué cabronazo.


----------



## El chepa (10 Nov 2022)

Ha muerto Alfonso Azuara, el paco periodismo está de luto. Le recuerdo muy de niño del mundial 82 y después en El Larguero, en plan sabueso de De la Morena. Desapareció y no se volvió a saber de él en años.


----------



## filets (10 Nov 2022)

Hazard va al mundial?

Al de futbol o al de comer kebabs?


----------



## Dr.Muller (10 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Lo peor que puede hacer un padre es comprarle a su hijo una camiseta de Hazard. Qué cabronazo.





filets dijo:


> Hazard va al mundial?
> 
> Al de futbol o al de comer kebabs?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Ha muerto Alfonso Azuara, el paco periodismo está de luto. Le recuerdo muy de niño del mundial 82 y después en El Larguero, en plan sabueso de De la Morena. Desapareció y no se volvió a saber de él en años.



Le dio un ictus o algo parecido y se quedó muy tocado. Digamos que si hacía una aparición puntual se podía apañar pero no estaba en condiciones de hacer un trabajo periodístico ordinario.

Y si encima pensamos que el periodismo de ahora es lo de Roncero en el Chiringuito, tú me dirás dónde va alguien con ictus...


----------



## _Suso_ (10 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Lo peor que puede hacer un padre es comprarle a su hijo una camiseta de Hazard. Qué cabronazo.



Yo fui por primera vez al tour del bernabeu, en el 2019, el año en que el fulano fichó por el Madrid y en la sección en la que te sacas una foto virtual con un jugador todo dios decía Hazard, yo me la saqué con ZZ


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Yo fui por primera vez al tour del bernabeu, en el 2019, el año en que el fulano fichó por el Madrid y en la sección en la que te sacas una foto virtual con un jugador todo dios decía Hazard, yo me la saqué con ZZ



Yo la quiero con Freddy Rincón o en su defecto Camacho con los sobacos chorreando.


----------



## feps (10 Nov 2022)

Alfonso Azuara, José Ángel de la Casa, José Félix Pons, Héctor Quiroga, Daniel Vindel, Mari Carmen Izquierdo, Olga Viza... menuda nómina de periodistas tenía TVE cuando entonces.


----------



## xilebo (10 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hazard va al mundial?
> 
> Al de futbol o al de comer kebabs?



Al de globos de pique e ibai llanos


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (10 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Lo peor que puede hacer un padre es comprarle a su hijo una camiseta de Hazard. Qué cabronazo.



Hazard es un desastre económico y deportivo.

Soy consciente de mi tara anti-FloPer... 

...pero no me jodáis que no valía más subirle 5 M EUR netos/Tª a CR7 y retenerlo 3 años más (unos 30 M EUR en 3 años)... a pagar 115M de traspaso, cuando quedaba libre en meses, más 16,5M EUR netos/Tª a Hazard...

Ya sabemos que nadie esperaba tan paupérrimo rendimiento... pero no se puede perder/sustituir a CR7 tan alegremente.

Esta gráfica es deprimente. FloPer debería poner dinero de ACS al RM por tamaña cagada:


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Nov 2022)

Como estoy hoy ante el Cádiz en el Bernabéu? Pues os lo digo ya y es que tengo malas sensaciones, un malestar en el estómago, no soy optimista para nada porque como dicen por ahí no hay dos sin tres después de Girona, Rayo y hoy el Cádiz....ufff! Miedo que queréis que os diga sí miedo ante el Cádiz.
Es curioso porque si hoy se hubiera enfrentado al PSG, City, Liverpool o Bayern no hubiese estado tan nervioso la verdad y parece mentira que un Cádiz, un Cádiz me los ponga de corbata es increíble.
Nunca había tenido esa sensación de tener miedo a un pequeño como hoy ante el Cádiz y lo tengo que reconocer.
El Cádiz tiene mucho que ganar y poco que perder y eso amigos los hace muy peligrosos y si encima el Madrid juega como contra el rayo o el Girona sin ganas y de pasotas no hay nada que hacer .
Miedo tengo hoy.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## xilebo (10 Nov 2022)

*Me argumento en el siguiente planteamiento*


----------



## El chepa (10 Nov 2022)

Las ideas de bombero Pique: Partidos más cortos, gol de oro quitando jugadores poco a poco como a las chapas y quitar las tandas de penalties, que es lo que mola para el espectador neutral. Si fuera del Barsa le mandaría a foguearse primero al Mollerusa:




*Para el catalán, los 90 minutos son demasiados y él buscaría recortar, argumentando que la audiencia joven mira el móvil durante el partido y ‘desconecta’ en busca de un entretenimiento más rápido a pesar de que le encante el fútbol, como explicó con el caso de su hijo. *Piqué considera que el tiempo sería una norma inamovible y aseguró que deberían buscarse nuevas normas. “90 minutos me parecen muchos. La gente te va a decir que no, que recortar tiempo no. Vale, pues busquemos normas que sean más entretenidas. No sé cuales son, no me he parado a pensar, pero creo que el producto en sí está anticuado”, afirmó.

El desempate de las eliminatorias fue un punto clave para Piqué. Este aseguró que ve la prórroga como un alargue más de un encuentro que sigue muy igualado y propuso la retirada de un jugador de cada equipo cada cierto intervalo de tiempo y restituir el Gol de Oro. “Tú te vas a la prórroga y tú quieres cosas distintas. Llevas 90 minutos y has empatado. En los globos, ¿qué pasa cuando hacemos el globo de oro? Pero ah, cómo es fútbol no lo podemos cambiar. Pruébalo en competiciones sub-19, sub-20. Pruébalo ahí a ver si funciona. No lo tienes que probar en un Barça-Madrid.* Llega la prórroga, son once contra once y no se desencalla el partido, pues cada minuto de la prórroga, vas sacando un jugador de cada equipo”, explicó. “Es una barbaridad, estamos haciendo un ‘brainstorming’”, reconocía poniendo todas estas ideas en cuarentena a modo de borrador.

“Once contra once y tienes una prórroga y cada tres minutos, sale un jugador de cada equipo hasta que tienes un gol, que es el Gol de Oro. Yo volvería al Gol de Oro”, *añadió sobre volver a introducir el gol decisivo en el tiempo extra.

Bajo el pretexto de que su idea “es una fumada”, Piqué se imaginó un uno contra uno entre las principales figuras del fútbol aplicando su idea.* “Imagínate un Mbappé contra Haaland. Imagínate que juegan el City contra el PSG y van sacando jugadores. Y acaban en un campo jugando uno contra uno, más los porteros, hasta que uno meta un gol”, explicó.*

El jugador sorprendió a la audiencia y al propio Ibai con su opinión sobre la tanda de penaltis. Para él, que todo se decida por este sistema es de “ser cafre”. “Decidir la final de un Mundial por penaltis es de ser cafre. Al final, es un chute de once metros... Que sí, que es muy emocionante. Escucha, que yo los he tirado y a mí, porque me gusta*. Es como ir al Dragon Khan. Es una sensación... Pero entiendo que pueda haber mucha gente que diga “¿Qué cojones vengo a chutar aquí? Que me estoy jugando el futuro del país en un chute de once metros que no he chutado en mi puta vida. *Al final, hay gente que no ha chutado uno en su vida, que le toca chutar. No tiene ningún sentido. Son emocionantes, pero no pasa el mejor, puede pasar cualquiera. Vale, que se pueden entrenar. *Pero un penalti para pasar a cuartos de un Mundial nunca lo vas a entrenar por mucho que tires cien mil porque la sensación esa de ‘es el penalti, si lo fallo me voy fuera’ no la tienes nunca en un entreno”, explicó sobre los lanzamientos desde los once metros.*

La regla de las manos, una de las más cambiantes y que más polémicas generan, se quedaría sin tocar para Piqué, pero no así las condiciones de los árbitros. Un día después de ser expulsado, el central aseguró que el fútbol ganaría si los árbitros se explicaran tras los partidos. *“Tienen que salir y hablar. ¿Los jugadores no estamos expuestos? Un amigo nos enseñó que en los 90 hablaban. Tienen que hablar. Son protagonistas y tienen que explicar el porqué de las cosas. Sería la hostia.* Si yo siguiera siendo jugador del Barça, no habría salido hoy. Como no habla el árbitro ni salgo yo, queda una cosa que no es la realidad.* Creo que tiene que haber micrófonos en los árbitros y también en los entrenadores. Tienen que explicar las decisiones. Si hablara y lo explicara, al menos lo podrás entender o no, pero lo podrás respetar. Si no, piensas que hay barra libre”, sentenció.*


----------



## seven up (10 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Las ideas de bombero Pique: Partidos más cortos, gol de oro quitando jugadores poco a poco como a las chapas y quitar las tandas de penalties, que es lo que mola para el espectador neutral. Si fuera del Barsa le mandaría a foguearse primero al Mollerusa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si pero al contrario del 99% de jugadores y de directivos del futbol mundial este tiene ideas, más acertadas o menos acertadas, lógicas o disparatadas, pero ideas al fin y al cabo. Ahí están los nuevos formatos de la Copa Davis. Otra cosa es que Piqué sea nacionalista catalán y culé pero hay que reconocer que primero como jugador y después como posible directivo siempre ha sido un tío peligroso para el Real Madrid.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2022)

El gol de oro era una puta mierda.....
Nadie atacaba en las prórrogas .luego lo intentaron. Con el gol de plata que fue más de lo mismo


----------



## filets (10 Nov 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Si pero al contrario del 99% de jugadores y de directivos del futbol mundial este tiene ideas, más acertadas o menos acertadas, lógicas o disparatadas, pero ideas al fin y al cabo. Ahí están los nuevos formatos de la Copa Davis. Otra cosa es que Piqué sea nacionalista catalán y culé pero hay que reconocer que primero como jugador y después como posible directivo siempre ha sido un tío peligroso para el Real Madrid.









Este tambien tiene muchas ideas
Ya os dije que Piquet se cree mucho mas listo de lo que es. 
Que siga con sus ideas que me descojonare cuando acabe en la Isla de las Tentaciones
Lo unico que ha hecho fuera del futbol es juntarse con Rubiales, con el presidente de Rakuten y con Ibai. El solo no sabe ni ir a por tabaco


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (10 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Ha muerto Alfonso Azuara, el paco periodismo está de luto. Le recuerdo muy de niño del mundial 82 y después en El Larguero, en plan sabueso de De la Morena. Desapareció y no se volvió a saber de él en años.



Su frase mítica fue l que pronunció al final del 12-1 a Malta, sembrando la sospecha.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (10 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Las ideas de bombero Pique: Partidos más cortos, gol de oro quitando jugadores poco a poco como a las chapas y quitar las tandas de penalties, que es lo que mola para el espectador neutral. Si fuera del Barsa le mandaría a foguearse primero al Mollerusa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues es Piqué y es subnormal.

Pero lleva razón. 

Un partido de fútbol aburre a las cabras.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (10 Nov 2022)

La Fundación Secretariado Gitano va a venderle el Liverpool a Dubai, Dubai prepara una oferta de 5.000 millones de dólares por el Liverpool

¿Cuántos moros quedan sin equipo en la Premier? Cada paisucho de esos tiene que comprar al menos 1 para no ser el tonto de la familia.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (10 Nov 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Pues es Piqué y es subnormal.
> 
> Pero lleva razón.
> 
> Un partido de fútbol aburre a las cabras.



No es fútbol, es la liga.


----------



## bobochat (10 Nov 2022)

Descanso Rayo Celta. El de Vallecas lleva 4 tarjetas y no ha exhibido ni la mitad de matonismo y burdo teatro que contra el Madrid. Así es la Lija, amijos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Las ideas de bombero Pique: Partidos más cortos, gol de oro quitando jugadores poco a poco como a las chapas y quitar las tandas de penalties, que es lo que mola para el espectador neutral. Si fuera del Barsa le mandaría a foguearse primero al Mollerusa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un cínico y un chulo, tiene cojones que diga lo de los micrófonos, que los pongan en el campo para oír las mierdas que dicen, no, como sus compis el otro día al árbitro o lo que le decía Messi en la cara al árbitro y no había cojones a expulsarlo. Esto pasa en un país que permite que un jugadro tenga negocios con el presidente de la federación en un torneo donde si su equipo va, el presidente y el jugador ganan más dinero, pero no pasa nada, y como es Gerardito, pues le ríen las gracias. Ahora se le ocurren ideas pero cuando jugaba y ganaba no se le hubieran ocurrido. Pues nada que le sigan riendo las gracias y que siga el tinglao con sus negocios, casualmente cambian la ley del deporte que le impide ese negociete y se retira, pero oye, es pura casualidad. El que decía la primera mierda contra el Madrid y todo el mundo le reía la gracia, sin pruebas y sin nada, anda que se pudra.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Nov 2022)

bobochat dijo:


> Descanso Rayo Celta. El de Vallecas lleva 4 tarjetas y no ha exhibido ni la mitad de matonismo y burdo teatro que contra el Madrid. Así es la Lija, amijos.



Ahora sale Piqué con sus ideas geniales y lo soluciona, que es un tío muy listo. ES el tinglado.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Nov 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> La Fundación Secretariado Gitano va a venderle el Liverpool a Dubai, Dubai prepara una oferta de 5.000 millones de dólares por el Liverpool
> 
> ¿Cuántos moros quedan sin equipo en la Premier? Cada paisucho de esos tiene que comprar al menos 1 para no ser el tonto de la familia.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



Calma hombre, que cuando Floren saco lo de la superliga todos protestaban porque no se tenía en cuenta a los aficionados, eso lo decían donde casi todos los clubs salvo las cuatro excepciones de aquí son Sociedades anónimas, lo mejor es toda la patulea de periolistos que vendían ese discurso, que todo era por los fans, pues ahora contentos, cambian de dueños y no pasa nada.


----------



## HDR (10 Nov 2022)

No Ausensio, partido ganado.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (10 Nov 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Si pero al contrario del 99% de jugadores y de directivos del futbol mundial este tiene ideas, más acertadas o menos acertadas, lógicas o disparatadas, pero ideas al fin y al cabo. Ahí están los nuevos formatos de la Copa Davis. Otra cosa es que Piqué sea nacionalista catalán y culé pero hay que reconocer que primero como jugador y después como posible directivo siempre ha sido un tío peligroso para el Real Madrid.



Esa gilipollez que dice de ir quitando jugadores hasta que quede uno no se le ha ocurrido a él. Es un modo de juego del fifa


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (10 Nov 2022)

El Fran García ese del rayo es muy bueno.
Mejor que mendy desde luego.
Ese no era del Madrid y lo han regalado?


----------



## fred (10 Nov 2022)

Viendo la ficha del partido veo que a los del Rayo les han acribillado a amarillas en el primer tiempo,que cabronasos son los arbitros.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (10 Nov 2022)

En la liga italiana, esto no es penalty.

Cierto es verdad que a la Juve el VAR le quitó dos puntos por un fuera de juego inexistente en otro partido.


----------



## 11kjuan (10 Nov 2022)

Acojonante hoy el rayo.

El otro día contra el Madrid parecía que se jugaba la permanencia y hoy no ha podido pasar del empate a cero contra el Celta.

En pan nuestro de cada día de nuestros equipos españoles.


----------



## fran83 (10 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Las ideas de bombero Pique: Partidos más cortos, gol de oro quitando jugadores poco a poco como a las chapas y quitar las tandas de penalties, que es lo que mola para el espectador neutral. Si fuera del Barsa le mandaría a foguearse primero al Mollerusa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es subnormal pero tiene razón, el fútbol aburre a las ovejas , a mi el primero, difícilmente puedo ver un partido entero.
Otra cosa sería que se puede hacer para hacerlo más atractivo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

Vamos a ver al real Madrid de vacaciones


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

Hoy tampoco juega mbappe?


----------



## fachacine (10 Nov 2022)

Joder Mendy de titular, le estoy cogiendo asco


----------



## pepitoburbujas (10 Nov 2022)

Vamos allá señores. Último partido antes del parón de los cojones. No se puede fallar.

No os extrañe que todos los equipos de medio pelo jueguen a muerte contra el Madrid. Ganarle es lo máximo a lo que pueden aspirar en sus equipos, donde no ganarán ningún título nunca.


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Nov 2022)

Acojonado estoy os lo digo en serio.
Que tenga que estar acojonado por un equipo que va abajo segundo por la cola manda huevos!!!! Que se busquen la vida pero hoy tienen que ganar ya está bien de tomarnos el pelo como en los 2 últimos partidos y ni mundial ni la madre que los parió.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)

¿Se lo tomarán en serio?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Se lo tomarán en serio?



Buenas noches compañero catalán, que tal va


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)

Mendy repartirá digo yo, sabe que no va al mundial


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches compañero catalán, que tal va



Aquí tocando las narices a estos madrileños


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Aquí tocando las narices a estos madrileños


----------



## Edge2 (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Calma hombre, que cuando Floren saco lo de la superliga todos protestaban porque no se tenía en cuenta a los aficionados, eso lo decían donde casi todos los clubs salvo las cuatro excepciones de aquí son Sociedades anónimas, lo mejor es toda la patulea de periolistos que vendían ese discurso, que todo era por los fans, pues ahora contentos, cambian de dueños y no pasa nada.



Y al final tendremos una superliga que será la premier con equipos todos de moros y el resto de ligas muertas del asco porque nadie quiso escuchar a Floren.


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



A ver cuántas veces vemos hoy el gif


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Nov 2022)

Sí en la primera parte no se marca ya os digo yo que esto no se gana lo tengo muy claro.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Acojonante hoy el rayo.
> 
> El otro día contra el Madrid parecía que se jugaba la permanencia y hoy no ha podido pasar del empate a cero contra el Celta.
> 
> En pan nuestro de cada día de nuestros equipos españoles.



Ganarle al Madrí es su gran ambición. Es una liga adulterada.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Nov 2022)

Tenia que sacar a Mariano. La ceja no aprende.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (10 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Tenia que sacar a Mariano. La ceja no aprende.



Lo mismo he pensado al ver el túnel de vestuarios


----------



## Suprimo (10 Nov 2022)

Por el 7 se ve bien weys


Spoiler












Regarder Real Madrid Cadix CF streaming live Real Madrid vs Cadix CF streaming direct


Suivez Real Madrid Cadix CF Streaming HD Voir Real Madrid vs Cadix CF Live direct Real Madrid vs Cadix CF liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport77.buzz


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (10 Nov 2022)

Esto parece un partido de pretemporada.El Madrid no enseña los colmillos x el momento


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (10 Nov 2022)

Esto parece un partido de pretemporada.El Madrid no enseña los colmillos x el momento


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Nov 2022)

5 minutos más le doy a esta mierda antes de dedicarme a algo más productivo como cortarme las uñas de los pieses


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

El Cádiz suele dar guerra al Madrid y a muchos más pero vaya... es un equipo muy guerrero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

Váter con esas skills con el pecho parece más brasileño que español


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Nov 2022)

No se puede jugar sin delantero, veremos la seleccion en el mundial que para mi no pasara de fase de grupos. No hay delanteros en la seleccion. Yo pondria a Ansu fati de delantero junto a Morralla (para ver si este pilla algun centro), pero conociendo al hijo de Amunike, jugara Morralla solo o con el novio de su hija.

Y que no juegue Koke.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Nov 2022)

LArguero del cadi


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

Al Madrid lo que le hace falta son jugadores que se coman el árbitro en determinadas jugadas. Lo que hace el Barça o hacía en otras épocas que rodeaba al árbitro y se le salía el truño por el culo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

Bufff menudo control de váter, hoy toca masterclass del maestro


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Nov 2022)

Al Chumino le sigo sin ver cualidades, tecnicamente lo veo nulo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bufff menudo control de váter, hoy toca masterclass del maestro



Es un buen suplente, no seria de los que yo criticara del Madrid.


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

Mendy está en plan tocapelotas. Normal que no haya sido convocado para su selección


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

Menudo centro chut del maestro desde la banda....


----------



## Smurf (10 Nov 2022)

Paso un par de linkitos. El primero en español de momento estable 20 minutos.





__





Реал Мадрид – Кадис. Прямая трансляция / Футбол. Испания. Примера Дивизион / 10 ноября / LiveTV


Смотреть онлайн прямую трансляцию Реал Мадрид - Кадис (10.11.22). Прямая трансляция Футбол онлайн. - Live.



livetv.sx









__





LiveTV / WebPlayer


прямые спортивные трансляции, футбол онлайн, результаты матчей, видео трансляции



cdn.livetv597.me


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Mendy está en plan tocapelotas. Normal que no haya sido convocado para su selección



Lo que no es normal es que váter no haya ido...


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

Exceptuando algún detalle, como el taconcito con cañito incluído, poquito de Modric. El otro día fatal contra el Rayo, no sé cuántos balones perdió. Pero hoy va por el mismo camino eh.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

El sebeso belga le sacas hoy y pasa de correr con tal de ir al mundial


----------



## Chichimango (10 Nov 2022)

Amarilla a Militao por interceptar a un tío, dos minutos después uno del Cádiz intercepta a Vini y el árbitro... amenaza a Militao.

Todo ok, José Luis.


----------



## Smurf (10 Nov 2022)

Rodrygo no pasa de nivel Chicharito- Saviola, rata de área y poco más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

Jajajajaja taconazos del maestro


----------



## Edge2 (10 Nov 2022)

MAdre, que partido en casa... El caso es que luego ganais la copa de europa...


----------



## Edu.R (10 Nov 2022)

Vamos a mascar chapas y clavos hoy.


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

No sé... podría ser como Javi hoy, pero el sespet está fatal tú. Inaseptapla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

Rodrigo mejor desde la banda


----------



## barullo (10 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Exceptuando algún detalle, como el taconcito con cañito incluído, poquito de Modric. El otro día fatal contra el Rayo, no sé cuántos balones perdió. Pero hoy va por el mismo camino eh.



Ponte en su lugar: mejor perderlos que te den una hostia que te deje fuera sin mundial...vamos que tiene la mente en otra parte


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (10 Nov 2022)

Que falta de delantero centro


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ponte en su lugar: mejor perderlos que te den una hostia que te deje fuera sin mundial...vamos que tiene la mente en otra parte



Para que existen las rotaciones..


----------



## Edu.R (10 Nov 2022)

Ivan Alejo lleva ya unas cuantas faltas warras.


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ponte en su lugar: mejor perderlos que te den una hostia que te deje fuera sin mundial...vamos que tiene la mente en otra parte



Está más claro que el agua. Pero esto es el Madrid me cago en Dios.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

Al vinicios le están dando lo suyo, todos los partidos saben que le pueden marear


----------



## Nomeimporta (10 Nov 2022)

Que hace Negricius jajajajajaaja
Le coge el Fali ese y lo descabeza


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Nov 2022)

Este Madrid está en la misma línea de los otros partidos no veo hambre de ganar.Lo siento pero lo veo así 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

El Cádiz está haciendo su partido. Es normal.


----------



## barullo (10 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Para que existen las rotaciones..



pero si le rotan luego dicen que se reserva como el Benzemá


----------



## Edge2 (10 Nov 2022)

Rodrygo is down


----------



## barullo (10 Nov 2022)

¿Y el Benancius de qué va?


----------



## Edu.R (10 Nov 2022)

Por dupuesto no tendremos repetición del codazo...


----------



## Edge2 (10 Nov 2022)

Vinicius es muy cortito...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Nov 2022)

Tenia pinta de roja para el del Cadiz, pero DAZN de Roures no pone la repetción, ni se mira el VAR.


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Nov 2022)

Qué pandilla de mariquitas son los futbolistas
Aunque mejor eso que no ser un hijo de mil padres como el árbitro


----------



## Nomeimporta (10 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Por dupuesto no tendremos repetición del codazo...



Yo si la he visto...


----------



## HDR (10 Nov 2022)

Tenía razón Benzema con lo de Vinícius. Su problema es que no piensa.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (10 Nov 2022)

Que puta vergüenza de equipo el Madrid. No comiéndose al árbitro o al contrario ante tanta falta


----------



## Chichimango (10 Nov 2022)

Eso es lo que me saca de quicio: se monta la tangana y hay más amarillos que blancos. Eso no se puede permitir, hostia, y menos en tu casa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

Ausencia mejor no sacarle hoy, no nos carguemos a la estrella de la seleccion


----------



## Edu.R (10 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Yo si la he visto...



Si, a 30 metros. Ni una repetición.

Menos mal que tenemos sangre.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (10 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Al vinicios le están dando lo suyo, todos los partidos saben que le pueden marear



Tiene la mecha corta y salta enseguida.

Es como @eL PERRO, pero en negro y futbolista.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (10 Nov 2022)

Aquí todo se permiteeee,agresiones,codazos,,y no hay un Fernando Hierro en este equipo,que dedef defienda a un compañero


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Que puta vergüenza de equipo el Madrid. No comiéndose al árbitro o al contrario ante tanta falta



No lo han ni revisado en el Var, ni he visto repeticion alguna. Curioso


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Eso es lo que me saca de quicio: se monta la tangana y hay más amarillos que blancos. Eso no se puede permitir, hostia, y menos en tu casa.



Es lo que he dicho páginas atrás... Eso también entra dentro del juego.


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Nov 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Aquí todo se permiteeee,agresiones,codazos,,y no hay un Fernando Hierro en este equipo,que dedef defienda a un compañero



No hay ni uno que le agarre de la pechera al árbitro y le diga aquello de "ya no sabes cómo jodernos más"


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## barullo (10 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ausencia mejor no sacarle hoy, no nos carguemos a la estrella de la seleccion



Como haga buen mundial le vais a renovar por mucho dinerito y lo sabes


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

En la tele no lo veréis repetido. A lo mejor después.


----------



## barullo (10 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Le da una buena colleja de las que espabilan a los dormidos


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

Menuda tela el arbitro


----------



## fachacine (10 Nov 2022)

La táctica arbitral es clarísimamente desquiciar a los jugadores del Madrid ,es lo mismo que hicieron hace 2 años en la liga que nos robaron en favor del Pateti, y les salió bien


----------



## Chichimango (10 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Es increíble, ni una puta repetición de esto en la tele.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Nov 2022)

Buba esta a nada de que lo echen, se le ha subido enseguida a la cabeza ni siquiera ha ganado el balon de oro antes de su decaimiento como lo hizo jarjar binks.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Es increíble, ni una puta repetición de esto en la tele.



Vieron en el VAR que era de roja, asi que hubo ordenes de no repetir nada.

Y lo peor no es la corrupcion de La Liga, si no que el Madrid callara.


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Es increíble, ni una puta repetición de esto en la tele.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Nov 2022)

El Cádiz lleva una amarilla por PROTESTA solamente. Nosotros ya 3.


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

Gooool


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Nov 2022)

Venga a tomar por culo ya coñññño


----------



## Nomeimporta (10 Nov 2022)

Lo han dejao más solo que la una al Limitao jojojo


----------



## Chichimango (10 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> La táctica arbitral es clarísimamente desquiciar a los jugadores del Madrid ,es lo mismo que hicieron hace 2 años en la liga que nos robaron en favor del Pateti, y les salió bien



La consigna es clara: darle a Vini hasta que se desespere. Y como otros lo hacen sin consecuencias, todos los equipos se ponen a ello. Es un escándalo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Nov 2022)

Hay demasiada "oscuridad" en el Madrid.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (10 Nov 2022)

En el equipo tiene que haber un asesino marrullero que reviente e intimide a la gentuza gitana esta que pega a O Rei Vini todos los partidos


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Nov 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> En el equipo tiene que haber un asesino marrullero que reviente e intimide a la gentuza gitana esta que pega a O Rei Vini todos los partidos



Un Gravesen


----------



## Señor Moscoso (10 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Un Gravesen



Hace unas horas un forero puso un video de Case cobrándose una vendetta de esas, alguien tiene que hacer esas cosas de Case o Ramos


----------



## Smurf (10 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Buba esta a nada de que lo echen, se le ha subido enseguida a la cabeza ni siquiera ha ganado el balon de oro antes de su decaimiento como lo hizo jarjar binks.



Quién es jarjar


----------



## el ruinas II (10 Nov 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> En el equipo tiene que haber un asesino marrullero que reviente e intimide a la gentuza gitana esta que pega a O Rei Vini todos los partidos



no se trata de un asesino marrullero, no, es dar la orden desde el banquillo de que rudiguer, militao,alaba, mendy , tchouameny, o valverde o el que sea, al ultimo que le haya hecho una agresion a vini tiene que ir a lesionarlo, asi de sencillo. Pero eso nunca sucedera porque ante todo el madrid es un equipo de BIENQUEDAS, empezando por el presidente, pasando `por el entrenador y sobre todo por el cagon de butramierdas, esto es lo que hay.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Nov 2022)

No hace falta decir "me cago en tu puta madre", "tonto" o sugerir drojas en el Colacao, pero por lo menos marcar territorio, si.


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## Smurf (10 Nov 2022)

el ruinas II dijo:


> no se trata de un asesino marrullero, no, es dar la orden desde el banquillo de que rudiguer, militao,alaba, mendy , tchouameny, o valverde o el que sea, al ultimo que le haya hecho una agresion a vini tiene que ir a lesionarlo, asi de sencillo. Pero eso nunca sucedera porque ante todo el madrid es un equipo de BIENQUEDAS, empezando por el presidente, pasando `por el entrenador y sobre todo por el cagon de butramierdas, esto es lo que hay.



Vas a enseñar tú al Madrid lo que tiene que hacer payaso


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## IVNP71 (10 Nov 2022)

A pesar del momentáneo triunfo no estoy para nada satisfecho del juego del equipo pero lo que importa es el resultado es verdad pero para nada contento que termine este partido ya y que se vayan todos al mundial.Un campeonato de liga con mundial por medio es la mierda más grande que se pueda tener.Gracias a Dios que se para la liga porque esto es un suplicio.Que se gane hoy como sea y a olvidarse de estos últimos 3 partidos sino me da algo.
Y el próximo partido es en Zorrilla ante el Valladolid menos mal que no hay más partidos menos mal .
Tengo un cabreo encima que en mis más de 40 años como aficionado al Madrid no había tenido os lo juro ni siquiera en aquella nefasta temporada de 1995-1996 una de las peores que recuerde no me sentía así con la actitud del equipo.
Que termine esto ya y se gane hoy y a olvidarlo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## bobochat (10 Nov 2022)

Todos Los goles del Madrid de envían a Cabo Cañaveral para hacer un checking guapo.


----------



## sintripulacion (10 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> La consigna es clara: darle a Vini hasta que se desespere. Y como otros lo hacen sin consecuencias, todos los equipos se ponen a ello. Es un escándalo.



Si a Messi le hubiesen dado la mitad de las patadas o trancazos que le dan a Vinicius todos los equipos, el Barsa habría acabado jugando todos los partidos contra nueve.
Es increíble lo que le dan a este muchacho y los árbitros siendo cómplices de juego violento.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Iba a decir que han sido bastante leñeros y que el árbitro no estaba poniendo orden, pero este es de ser unos avtenticos cerdos


----------



## el ruinas II (10 Nov 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Si a Messi le hubiesen dado la mitad de las patadas o trancazos que le dan a Vinicius todos los equipos, el Barsa habría acabado jugando todos los partidos contra nueve.
> Es increíble lo que le dan a este muchacho y los árbitros siendo cómplices de juego violento.



exactamente, pero esque cada vez que tocaban a messi iban todos los judadores del barça a rodear al arbitro y luego guardiola decia que habia que proteger a leo y el presidente salia en varios programas a decir que messi era una victima del futbol violento. en el madrid NADIE defiende a vini, ni dentro ni fuera del campo, son todos una banda de mariconas


----------



## Dave Bowman (10 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> A pesar del momentáneo triunfo no estoy para nada satisfecho del juego del equipo pero lo que importa es el resultado es verdad pero para nada contento que termine este partido ya y que se vayan todos al mundial.Un campeonato de liga con mundial por medio es la mierda más grande que se pueda tener.Gracias a Dios que se para la liga porque esto es un suplicio.Que se gane hoy como sea y a olvidarse de estos últimos 3 partidos sino me da algo.
> Y el próximo partido es en Zorrilla ante el Valladolid menos mal que no hay más partidos menos mal .
> Tengo un cabreo encima que en mis más de 40 años como aficionado al Madrid no había tenido os lo juro ni siquiera en aquella nefasta temporada de 1995-1996 una de las peores que recuerde no me sentía así con la actitud del equipo.
> Que termine esto ya y se gane hoy y a olvidarlo.
> Pozdrawiam.



Y que le pasa al juego del equipo? Vamos ganando y eso es lo único que importa. El fútbol consiste en meter una esfera comprimida con aire entre 3 palitos sobre un tapete verde. Nada más.


----------



## Nomeimporta (10 Nov 2022)

Como gozo viendo como le dan de ostias al Mamadou CF


----------



## Edu.R (10 Nov 2022)

Alejo en el Camp Nou estaría ya expulsadisimo. Aquí ni amarilla.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Nov 2022)

Smurf dijo:


> Quién es jarjar


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

Alaba fatal eh. En esa jugada se ha quedado anclado atrás.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Nov 2022)

El Espino ese se quedó en casa el día que repartieron cuellos en el colegio.


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

Amarillo a Alejo. A buenas horas...


----------



## feps (10 Nov 2022)

El VAR de Roures.


----------



## Chichimango (10 Nov 2022)

Como las pone Kroos, madre mía.


----------



## Chichimango (10 Nov 2022)

El Cádiz cambiando de leñadores porque claro, hostiar a la gente también cansa.


----------



## Nomeimporta (10 Nov 2022)

Espectacular Chicleto se come un chicle...estos comentaristas cada día son más imbéciles.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Nov 2022)

Buena estrategia, dar de palos hasta que te sacan amarilla (Alejo), y acto seguido hacer el cambio y refrescar la opción de dar palos.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Amarillo a Alejo. A buenas horas...



Alejo tiene bastante fama de tener menos luces que el siglo VI antes de Cristo.


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Espectacular Chicleto se come un chicle...estos comentaristas cada día son más imbéciles.



Esto es otra. El nivel de los comentaristas y las retransmisiones en este país ha ido decayendo una barbaridad de hace unos años a acá, pero una barbaridad eh.


----------



## bobochat (10 Nov 2022)

Mendy aprendió a jugar dándole patadas a un conejo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Nov 2022)

bobochat dijo:


> Mendy aprendió a jugar dándole patadas a un conejo.



Si no ese día no comía.


----------



## fachacine (10 Nov 2022)

Vaya partiditos de mierda llevan en las últimas jornadas Valverde y Rodrygo, no dan una


----------



## Smurf (10 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1256705



Pero digo a qué futbolista le llaman jarjar


----------



## Nomeimporta (10 Nov 2022)

Después del partido parece que harán un reportaje de la colleja de Fali a Vini jajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Nov 2022)

Tchouameni ya lleva varios partidos que juega claramente andando, no me jodas.


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

Golazo


----------



## Nomeimporta (10 Nov 2022)

Sa acabó


----------



## Edge2 (10 Nov 2022)

A tomar por culo el cadi


----------



## Suprimo (10 Nov 2022)

He visto vidrios de blacked en donde la introducían con menos fverza que Kross


----------



## Chichimango (10 Nov 2022)

Kroos el mejor del partido hoy, no solo por el chicharrazo.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Nov 2022)

Esperemos tener un final tranquilo.


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Kroos el mejor del partido hoy, no solo por el chicharrazo.



Lucas Vázquez también de los mejores eh.


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## Nomeimporta (10 Nov 2022)

Madre de dios Modric jajajaja


----------



## Suprimo (10 Nov 2022)

Inexplicapla que no vayan 5-0


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

Se pone la cosa calentita. Cuidadín


----------



## Edge2 (10 Nov 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Señor Moscoso (10 Nov 2022)

me cago en sus putos muertos


----------



## Chichimango (10 Nov 2022)

Joder, ni un puto partido tranquilo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

Esto es lo que pasa por poner un mundial en mitad de temporada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Como haga buen mundial le vais a renovar por mucho dinerito y lo sabes



Para vendérselo al Arsenal


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

El mismo fallo que ha tenido Modric, que no veas la que ha fallado, es el fallo garrafal que ha tenido Courtois. Fútbol


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (10 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Esperemos tener un final tranquilo.



Juas juas 

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Nov 2022)

Vaya cagada! Sí es lo que yo digo que termine esto ya! 
Pozdrawiam


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Nov 2022)

Que termine esto ya y que se vayan todos al mundial! Vaya suplicio ante un equipo que va segundo por la cola es una vergüenza! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Nov 2022)

En que estaba pensando courtois?


----------



## Edge2 (10 Nov 2022)

Se trasga la magedia...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Nov 2022)

Esta gente tiene claramente la cabeza en otra parte. A ver si sacamos los tres puntos y ya en enero se verá, bastante buena temporada llevamos con los partidos de baja que han sumado Benzema y Courtois.


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Nov 2022)

Luego dirán que si var, que si árbitros , que si Barça y la madre que los parió esto es un suplicio.
Es que me lo estaba imaginando que iba a ser así pidiendo la maldita hora.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Chichimango (10 Nov 2022)

Que fallen Modric y Curtuá en el mismo partido no es algo que se vea todos los días.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (10 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> En que estaba pensando courtois?



Esta puta es agente de los prestamistas.

Me juego la nómina.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ironpipo (10 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> En que estaba pensando courtois?



Suena a coña, pero desde que se focka asiduamente a la rubia no da una el canguro


----------



## Edge2 (10 Nov 2022)

Bueno, 10 minutitos de añadido, no?


----------



## Nomeimporta (10 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bueno, 10 minutitos de añadido, no?



4....jajajajaja


----------



## Suprimo (10 Nov 2022)

4 minvti


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Nov 2022)

Os lo digo con la mano en el corazón que termine esto ya y que empiece el mundial y olvidar estos últimos partidos.
Al lumbreras que se le ocurrió poner el jodido mundial en noviembre habría que colgarlo de una farola en mitad del desierto de Qatar.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Nomeimporta (10 Nov 2022)

Le tiene que caer al más malo...


----------



## Edge2 (10 Nov 2022)

uyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

Están en otro mundo... en otra galaxia... en otro universo. La cabeza en el más allá.

El dibujo táctico del Madrid en el campo es un chiste.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Nov 2022)

Victoria que podria haber acabado en empate o derrota, sin juego claro, sin superioridad manifiesta, con clara falta de gol que han camuflado dos goles que se han marcado por que se ha dado asi, pero que perfectamente podian no haberse marcado, el Madrid necesita un delantero, si Ancelotti no confia absolutamente nada en Mariano, que el Madrid fiche a un delantero en enero. Hace falta como el comer, me hace gracia los que decian que el delantero en ausencia de Benzema era Rodrigo.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (10 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, el Madrid pidiendo la hora ante el Cadiz.


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

Partido paupérrimo del Madrid.


----------



## Nomeimporta (10 Nov 2022)

Con un descuento como tenía que haber sido estos no se van 2-1...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Nov 2022)

El que mejor ha jugado en el último mes es Kroos con mucha diferencia. Casualidades de la vida, es prácticamente el único que sabía desde la jornada 1 que no iba a ir al Mundial.


----------



## fred (10 Nov 2022)

El proximo partido es en Nochevieja,así que.....


----------



## Chichimango (10 Nov 2022)

Buf, final. 

Partido de mierda, arbitraje de mierda, tres puntos, todos a Qatar.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Nov 2022)

Me dicen que hoy era el Ramón de Carranza y oye, que te lo crees...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (10 Nov 2022)

Pues mira, se acabó y la verdad es que un Mundial la semana que viene me pone bastante palote, no me va a durar mucho el cabreo.


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Nov 2022)

Una auténtica vergüenza todo! 
Cabreado no lo siguiente.Una tomadura de pelo contra el Girona, una tomadura de pelo con lo de Benzema jugando contra el Celtic con el partido decidido, una tomadura de pelo contra el Rayo y una tomadura de pelo lo de hoy.
Menos mal que se para la liga menos mal.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Nov 2022)

Bueno, 3 pts y nos vemos en enero.


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

Lo mejor del partido Kroos y Lucas Vázquez. El resto para olvidar.


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, 3 pts y nos vemos en enero.



31 de diciembre contra Valladolid.


----------



## barullo (10 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> El mismo fallo que ha tenido Modric, que no veas la que ha fallado, es el fallo garrafal que ha tenido Courtois. Fútbol



Que se lo digan al Liverpool en la final de champiñons, que falló 28 como esa


----------



## Fiodor (10 Nov 2022)

Otro partido para olvidar... Este equipo no tiene nada que ver con el de hace dos meses. Menos mal que llega el Mundial. Es lo mejor que le puede pasar al Madrid en estos momentos...


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2022)

Os imagináis que si lo que falla Modric lo falla Vini???

Sabéis lo que hubiera pasado no? Chachondeos, memes, movidas, etc.


----------



## elnemacio1 (10 Nov 2022)

Hala madrid


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> 31 de diciembre contra Valladolid.



Ya te digo yo que en Zorrilla no hubiéramos ganado eso seguro menos mal que se paró esto ya.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## ccc (10 Nov 2022)

Lo dicho por ahi arriba, 3 puntos y ya hablamos despues del mundial; pero no ha estado mal: el cadiz no ha hecho nada ademas del gol y la ultima oportunidad: 

- Lucas Vazquez mejorando a Carvajal.
- Rodrygo cogiendo minutos y ganando sensaciones (aunque ultimamente no es que lo este haciendo muy bien).
- Kroos en plan imperial.

Y carleto dejando a Modric hasta el ultimo minuto, es que de verdad no lo entiendo.

Bueno, ahora el mundial y a ver como vuelve el equipo.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> 31 de diciembre contra Valladolid.



Pues el Valladolid en casa está potente, esta partido AHORA habría sido muy feo.

Y ojo que de salida: final de primera vuelta, Copa partido Paco y Supercopa...


----------



## pepitoburbujas (10 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Me dicen que hoy era el Ramón de Carranza y oye, que te lo crees...



Quite quite, que el Carranza junto con el Teresa Herrera ofrecían, en los buenos tiempos, auténticos partidazos.

Lo de hoy ha sido otro semiesperpento, sólo que esta vez ha salido cara.

Valverde desde la patada del del sevilla, no ha dado pie con bola. 

Salvo a Militao, Kroos, y a Vini porque le han dado leña desde el minuto 1 y mal que pese, es el único argumento ofensivo que tenemos.

Ahora mes y medio sin jugar liga. Lo que nos encontremos a la vuelta es una incógnita. Nadie sabe cómo van a volver los jugadores. Ni siquiera cuándo volverán. Lo mismo si llegan lejos en el mundial les hay que dar una semanita a mayores de vacaciones.

Es que aún me cuesta creer que hayan metido un mundial en medio de las ligas. Despropósito que sólo se entiende por la untada de dinero que habrán puesto los moros.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (10 Nov 2022)

Ahora, hay que vender a Hazard. 40 millones de euros y listo.


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Nov 2022)

Bueno, lo mejor que esto se para y ya no sufre uno más hasta después del mundial y lo positivo es que se está solo a 2 puntos del Barça que podría haber sido peor jugando estos últimos partidos nefastamente.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## sintripulacion (10 Nov 2022)

Se puede jugar un partido con falso nueve como Rodrigo pero jugar muchos partidos sin un delantero centro rematador es otorgar demasiada ventaja a los rivales.
Hoy los extremos llegaban en superioridad y no han hecho ni un puto centro porque saben que eso es regalar el balón.
Un equipo debe poder combinar al llegar al área tres opciones de juego: jugar hacia atrás de toque para buscar huecos, algún que otro centro o disparo desde fuera del area.
El Madrid de esas tres posibilidades no puede ejercer la segunda cuando no está 
Benzema porque no tiene a nadie.
Hace falta otro delantero centro rematador en Enero o nos comeremos los mocos está temporada.
Todos los días no te va a marcar un gol un defensa ni todos los días te va a entrar un disparo desde fuera del área.
Lo del sistema defensivo es para echarse las manos a la cabeza, no hay forma de dejar la portería a cero porque el equipo EN SU CONJUNTO defiende mal y con poca intensidad.
En el minuto 92 el Cádiz no te puede estar bailando en el borde del área sin que los centro campistas presionen al que tiene el balón y cierren las líneas de pase.
Hoy no nos han empatado de chiripa!!!.


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Nov 2022)

Para el mundial suerte a España y suerte a Polonia ojalá sea la final jajajajaja!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## sinosuke (10 Nov 2022)

Otro arbitraje de vergüenza......pero también otro partido para olvidar.

Esa relajación tras el 2-0, esa falta de tensión, de ambición....y encima el Ancelotti haciendo "experimentos" chorras...Vini de 9 , Camavinga de extremo....

Por momentos y con el cabreo he deseado que el Cádiz empatara.....no puede ser que en tu propia casa un Cádiz te baile y acojone como lo hizo los últimos 5 minutos



.


----------



## IVNP71 (10 Nov 2022)

Bueno, este hilo lo dejamos y ya a partir del domingo nos vemos todos en el hilo oficial del mundial de Qatar los del Barça, Atlético de Madrid, Real Madrid y demás.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## sintripulacion (10 Nov 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Otro arbitraje de vergüenza......pero también otro partido para olvidar.
> 
> Esa relajación tras el 2-0, esa falta de tensión, de ambición....y encima el Ancelotti haciendo "experimentos" chorras...Vini de 9 , Camavinga de extremo....
> 
> ...



Qué coño hace Camavinga de extremo izquierdo cuando lo que tiene que estar es tapando huecos por delante de la defensa.
Sacas a un tío que es un portento físico y lo desperdicias en la banda y fuera de labores defensivas.
Lo de Ancelotti este último mes es bastante lamentable.
El equipo ha hecho unos últimos 6-7 partidos de mierda pero toda la responsabilidad no es culpa solo df los jugadores, Ancelotti está cometiendo muchos errores, bajo mi punto de vista.


----------



## Roedr (10 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Hazard es un desastre económico y deportivo.
> 
> Soy consciente de mi tara anti-FloPer...
> 
> ...



Trabaja un poco más y pon las gráficas de Valverde, Rodrygo y Vinicius.


----------



## Aleksandr Uvarov (11 Nov 2022)

Rodrygo carga con mucha dureza contra Fali


"Me ha mirado y me ha dado, ha sido intencionado; es una vergüenza y el VAR está para algo", dice el madridista sobre la agresión del cadista




www.diariodecadiz.es


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Nov 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Otro arbitraje de vergüenza......pero también otro partido para olvidar.
> 
> Esa relajación tras el 2-0, esa falta de tensión, de ambición....y encima el Ancelotti haciendo "experimentos" chorras...Vini de 9 , Camavinga de extremo....
> 
> ...





sintripulacion dijo:


> Qué coño hace Camavinga de extremo izquierdo cuando lo que tiene que estar es tapando huecos por delante de la defensa.
> Sacas a un tío que es un portento físico y lo desperdicias en la banda y fuera de labores defensivas.
> Lo de Ancelotti este último mes es bastante lamentable.
> El equipo ha hecho unos últimos 6-7 partidos de mierda pero toda la responsabilidad no es culpa solo df los jugadores, Ancelotti está cometiendo muchos errores, bajo mi punto de vista.




asi es

ancelotti no es entrenador para el Madrid en absoluto

a valverde lo tira a la banda , desaprovechando totalmente su potencial de medio centro tanto defensivo como ofensivo rompe lineas

a camavinga lo mete de lateral izquierdo , nuevamente perdiendo por la misma razon todo su potencial

a vinicius de delantero centro : no es rematador , sino rompedor de defensas llegando

esto si lo hace un entrenador novato recien llegado , todos los amantes de ancelotti de este foro y del resto de madridistas estariais pidiendo y con razon que le echasen

el colmo es que empieza a hacer cambios nuevamente hacia el minuto 80 , cuando de nuevo modric llevaba todo el partido al 50%.

va con 2-0 en el minuto 70 , y se niega a hacer cambios , cuando ademas tiene a : vinicius , militao , etc con amarilla.
y prefiere tener al equipo exprimido y cansado , con los viejos en el campo , y los jovenes en el banquillo : que a camavinga le saque en el minuto 85 es para saltar de la zona de espectadores al banquillo y darle un par de bofetadas al viejo

el colmo es que sigue sin enterarse de que el Madrid NO puede seguir intentando regatearse a todo el equipo contrario incluido el portero , para meter gol. Y en su lugar tiene que mover rapido el balon , buscar hueco , y tirar a porteria hasta meter gol. Pocos regates y muchos tiros. Bueno pues el viejo lo plantea al reves : muchos regates (que ademas terminan en nada) y pocos tiros.

podria estar sacando mas cagadas del "mejor entrenador del mundo" hasta mañana , pero estoy cansado.

asi que eso : hasta mañana


----------



## sinosuke (11 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> el colmo es que empieza a hacer cambios nuevamente hacia el minuto 80 , cuando de nuevo modric llevaba todo el partido al 50%.




Totalmente cierto. No entiendo la gilipollez esa.....el equipo te pide cambios a gritos (cambios necesarios que ve cualquiera)... y no, hasta el minuto 80 nada

De locos


.


----------



## Aleksandr Uvarov (11 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> asi es
> 
> ancelotti no es entrenador para el Madrid en absoluto
> 
> ...



ancelotti es como zidane o del bosque, entrenadores mediocres que sacan gestionar bien las individualidades y locuras de los futbolistas de turno, que son unos niñatos multimillonarios

básicamente ser entrenador es una profesión tan absurda como ser "film-maker" o director de cine, cualquiera podría hacerlo, al menos cualquiera con un poco de paciencia, sentido común y psicología

entrenadores del perfil mourinho o simeone si son entrenadores de verdad, gente que pilla a jugadores de medio pelo y los motiva, ser entrenador de un equipo como el city, bayern, psg, madrid o bcn te exige mirar para otro lado, y eso los jugadores lo saben: en cuanto llega un setien o un benitez de la vida, les joden la vida

por eso xavi y laporta saben que se tienen que quitar de en medio a busquets, alba y pique, y por eso florentino no quiere saber nada más de mbappe

el madrid es el único equipo español en champions, está a 3 o 4 puntos del barsa en liga... no está tan mal

yo creo que el madrid está a medio gas por el mundial, por eso estos últimos 3 partidos no cuentan mucho a la hora de analizar nada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

Mucho reiros pero ya os lo dije.
Lateral derecho:
Bassana junior

Extremo derecho massana o son

Delantero:

Oñeku


Necesitamos estos tres fichajes


----------



## Phoenician (11 Nov 2022)

Señores, se acabó!, vayan dándose de baja ordenadamente de DAZN y de Movistar: 

No puede ser que en una retransmisión de un partido se oculten intencionadamente imágenes de lo que pasa en el campo para perjudicar a un equipo y encima te anuncien en la narración que tienen esas imágenes y que se verán después del partido.

Os están timando dazoners y movistarlettes, os cobran por ver un espectáculo subpremium, en el que os van a mostrar lo que ellos quieren y os van a ocultar lo que les de la gana. 

Si yo pagase cuota mensual por ver esta mierda pediría hoy mismo que me devolverán el dinero y me daría de baja para siempre. 

Nunca Mais Rouras y su putita Óscar Lago: ni un puto duro para vosotros, quiebra, paro y cárcel es lo que merecéis.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Nov 2022)

pues 3 puntos que se amarran en un partido de los tantos y tantos que se pueden olvidar por juego.
no obstante creo que los palos desde el minuto 1 a negricius, el puñetazo a rodrygo, para mi no hacen mas que demostrar que en la liga saben a quienes pueden y a quienes no pueden dar cera. 

el cadiz es cierto que es lo que yo llamo el rayo vallecano andaluz, y sus jugadores juegan pues a lo que saben y es basicamente lo que hemos visto, pero la realidad es que lo que le esperan a los jugadores del madrid cada jornada es eso, palos desde el minuto 1 y permisividad arbitral. y ante ese panorama, si vas con elegancia y con mucha educacion como carleto, al final terminas como el gallo de moron (los antiguos ya saben que he plagiado una vieja cancion).

no pense que iba a decir esto, pero jugadores como rudiguer aunque me parezca como futbolista un leño y un verdadero bluf, el bogarde madridista, me parece que tiene caracter para campos como el sadar, como el del carranza cuando toque ir, para san mamón, o para el guanda.


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Señores, se acabó!, vayan dándose de baja ordenadamente de DAZN y de Movistar:
> 
> No puede ser que en una narración de un partido se oculten intencionadamente imagen de lo que pasa en el campo para perjudicar a un equipo y encima te anuncien en la retransmisión que tienen imágenes que se verán después del partido.
> 
> ...



Porque esas imágenes no las pueden utilizar durante las retransmisiones. Durante las retransmisiones la liga se encarga de la realización, a través de Mediapro. Esas cámaras ENG no puedes utilizarlas durante el partido. Es así.

Por eso comentan que las van a poner después del partido. Y por eso se ponen en twitter, foros y redes sociales. Ahí está el mamoneo del asuunto.

Es más, puede que ni siquiera los que están en el VAR puedan disponer de dichas cámaras, porque dichas cámaras pertenecen a DAZN, Movistar, o ESPN.

Otra cosa es que el realizador de Mediapro no esté en lo que esté... 

Por cierto, el realizador de Mediapro es Oscar Lago


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Nov 2022)

Aleksandr Uvarov dijo:


> ancelotti es como zidane o del bosque, entrenadores mediocres que sacan gestionar bien las individualidades y locuras de los futbolistas de turno, que son unos niñatos multimillonarios
> 
> básicamente ser entrenador es una profesión tan absurda como ser "film-maker" o director de cine, cualquiera podría hacerlo, al menos cualquiera con un poco de paciencia, sentido común y psicología
> 
> ...



salvo en el segundo parrafo estoy bastante de acuerdo en todo...


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2022)

Para que lo entendáis es como si os alquila mi casa y grabáis una fiesta y orgías, pero siempre y cuando utilicéis mis cámaras siempre que sea en directo y lo retransmitáis por twitch. Podéis grabar con vuestros moviles paco, iphones y demás mierdas, para hacer unos POVs gostoss y brutales, pero siemprque que no se pongan ni se utilicen durante el directo de twitch. Después si eso, cuando se terminen el directo, podéis aderezar las madrugadas con vuestras imágenes de mierda y demás por youtube, twitter o redes sociales, pero no en el directo.

Pues el mamoneo de la liga y las retransmisiones deportivas es lo mismo.


----------



## Raul83 (11 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mucho reiros pero ya os lo dije.
> Lateral derecho:
> Bassana junior
> 
> ...



Estarás contento con la victoria del Rayo el otro día, trolaco.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Nov 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Señores, se acabó!, vayan dándose de baja ordenadamente de DAZN y de Movistar:
> 
> No puede ser que en una narración de un partido se oculten intencionadamente imagen de lo que pasa en el campo para perjudicar a un equipo y encima te anuncien en la retransmisión que tienen imágenes que se verán después del partido.
> 
> ...



Ya verás si DAZN no se mete en un problema por poner algo que va contra las directrices de Tebitas. Tebas reconoce que LaLiga censura: "Como preguntes algo que no está dentro del manual, no volverás a salir"

Además de que esta por lo menos ha salido. Todavía estoy esperando a ver una imagen en condiciones del puñetazo que le pega Roberto a Marcelo en un Madrid-Barca y en una jugada parecida.

----

Hay que fichar al más carnicero de 2ªB y que se cargue a un par, a ver si así nos respetan.


----------



## Raul83 (11 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Para el mundial suerte a España y suerte a Polonia ojalá sea la final jajajajaja!
> Pozdrawiam.



Je, lo mismo, pero a Polonia no se lo deseo porque me caiga especialmente bien su país (sí su gobierno, pero está muy lejos de España) o selección (me es indiferente completamente), sino por cansar a Lewandowska.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2022)

Al parecer Fali ha pasado por la Cope y ha puesto fino filipino a Vini. Ha comentado que les ha dicho a otros futbolistas del Cádiz que son futbolistas de 2ª, en plan humillándoles y tal y ha habido un altercado en los vestuarios, con varios implicados de por medio.

También ha comentado que con Rodrygo lo ha arreglado todo después del partido o durante el mismo. Que le ha sorprendido que Rodrygo diga que es una vergüenza que no se actúe o que el VAR no haga nada con una acción así.

Fali también ha dicho que lo suyo no es agresión y tal. 

Vamos, un despiporre de tres pares de cojones.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Al parecer Fali ha pasado por la Cope y ha puesto fino filipino a Vini. Ha comentado que les ha dicho a otros futbolistas del Cádiz que son futbolistas de 2ª, en plan humillándoles y tal y ha habido un altercado en los vestuarios, con varios implicados de por medio.
> 
> También ha comentado que con Rodrygo lo ha arreglado todo después del partido o durante el mismo. Que le ha sorprendido que Rodrygo diga que es una vergüenza que no se actúe o que el VAR no haga nada con una acción así.
> 
> ...



Pues ya tiene el hijo de puta este sus 5 minutos de fama. Todo por darle un puñetazo a Rodrygo. Y a la vuelta los tendrá el próximo que lo haga.


----------



## HDR (11 Nov 2022)

La culpa de todo esto es de Florentino y la directiva.

Madridismo no es ser un niño bueno que sale a pedir perdón después de cada partido. Algunos no han aprendido nada de Mourinho.

Tebas va a por Florentino por la Superliga, y a su vez la Liga tiene que ganarla el Barcelona sí o sí, o desaparecen. Y mientras tanto el Real Madrid ha sentado un precedente, lleva demasiado tiempo permitiendo por buenismo una serie de comportamientos en la Liga y en otros organismos que no se pueden tolerar. A veces hay que entrar en guerra, y hacer limpieza. De lo contrario eres un pelele en manos de intereses ajenos y contrarios a los tuyos.


----------



## Phoenician (11 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Al parecer Fali ha pasado por la Cope y ha puesto fino filipino a Vini. Ha comentado que les ha dicho a otros futbolistas del Cádiz que son futbolistas de 2ª, en plan humillándoles y tal y ha habido un altercado en los vestuarios, con varios implicados de por medio.
> 
> También ha comentado que con Rodrygo lo ha arreglado todo después del partido o durante el mismo. Que le ha sorprendido que Rodrygo diga que es una vergüenza que no se actúe o que el VAR no haga nada con una acción así.
> 
> ...



Claro, cuando el lateral del Rayo le recuerda a Vini que ha sido seleccionado para el mundial muy bien, que pillo y que astuto manejo del otro futbol, pero cuando Vini hace trash talking con los del Cádiz entonces el otro fútbol es algo a erradicar...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Nov 2022)

Lo del Fali ese es la hostia (literalmente). En la misma entrevista es capaz de decir que le zurra a Rodrygo en la cabeza aposta y que el Madrid tiene que controlar la actitud de Vinicius.

Cada vez que un futbolista abre la boca para algo que no sea aspirar aire mueren cinco gatitos.


----------



## feps (11 Nov 2022)

Creo que por parte del club, es Ancelotti quien debe hablar alto y claro. No cuesta nada decir que sus jugadores sufren faltas muy graves que, la mayoría de las veces, ni siquiera son emitidas por televisión. Carletto sabe decirlo con una sonrisa en los labios, como quien no quiere la cosa.


----------



## Chispeante (11 Nov 2022)

HDR dijo:


> La culpa de todo esto es de Florentino y la directiva.
> 
> Madridismo no es ser un niño bueno que sale a pedir perdón después de cada partido. Algunos no han aprendido nada de Mourinho.
> 
> Tebas va a por Florentino por la Superliga, y a su vez la Liga tiene que ganarla el Barcelona sí o sí, o desaparecen. Y mientras tanto el Real Madrid ha sentado un precedente, lleva demasiado tiempo permitiendo por buenismo una serie de comportamientos en la Liga y en otros organismos que no se pueden tolerar. A veces hay que entrar en guerra, y hacer limpieza. De lo contrario eres un pelele en manos de intereses ajenos y contrarios a los tuyos.



"_Os dieron a elegir entre el deshonor y la guerra. Elegisteis deshonor y ahora tendréis guerra"
_W.Churchill.

El Madrid lleva décadas eligiendo deshonor y no quiere ir a la guerra. Vamos bien...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Estarás contento con la victoria del Rayo el otro día, trolaco.



Soy catalán, el rayo no se ni quien es.


----------



## feps (11 Nov 2022)

Pues resulta que Butragueño ha hablado. Cómo tiene que ser la situación de grave para que este hombre levante un poco la voz.



No me creo ni de coña que no haya una toma mejor que ésta, tomada desde más de 50 metros.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (11 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pues resulta que Butragueño ha hablado. Cómo tiene que ser la situación de grave para que este hombre levante un poco la voz.
> 
> 
> 
> No me creo ni de coña que no haya una toma mejor que ésta, tomada desde más de 50 metros.



Se nota que está esforzándose con todo su ser pero al final sigue siendo un blandito y dice cuatro obviedades


----------



## feps (11 Nov 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Se nota que está esforzándose con todo su ser pero al final sigue siendo un blandito y dice cuatro obviedades



Por eso creo que Carletto es quien debe salir a cantar las verdades del barquero. Fundamentalmente, que nunca hay repeticiones con buenas tomas de las agresiones a los jugadores del Real Madrid. No hace falta decir nada más.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Nov 2022)

Hasta Juanma Castaño estaba flipando con las subnormalidades que decía el tal Fali. Así está el patio.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Nov 2022)

Ayer otro puto intentó de robo. 

Es una vergüenza tener que disputar esta liga amañada


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Al parecer Fali ha pasado por la Cope y ha puesto fino filipino a Vini. Ha comentado que les ha dicho a otros futbolistas del Cádiz que son futbolistas de 2ª, en plan humillándoles y tal y ha habido un altercado en los vestuarios, con varios implicados de por medio.
> 
> También ha comentado que con Rodrygo lo ha arreglado todo después del partido o durante el mismo. Que le ha sorprendido que Rodrygo diga que es una vergüenza que no se actúe o que el VAR no haga nada con una acción así.
> 
> ...




Ese gitano. Qué quieres?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pues resulta que Butragueño ha hablado. Cómo tiene que ser la situación de grave para que este hombre levante un poco la voz.
> 
> 
> 
> No me creo ni de coña que no haya una toma mejor que ésta, tomada desde más de 50 metros.




Claro que la hay pero no la quieren poner


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Nov 2022)

HDR dijo:


> La culpa de todo esto es de Florentino y la directiva.
> 
> Madridismo no es ser un niño bueno que sale a pedir perdón después de cada partido. Algunos no han aprendido nada de Mourinho.
> 
> Tebas va a por Florentino por la Superliga, y a su vez la Liga tiene que ganarla el Barcelona sí o sí, o desaparecen. Y mientras tanto el Real Madrid ha sentado un precedente, lleva demasiado tiempo permitiendo por buenismo una serie de comportamientos en la Liga y en otros organismos que no se pueden tolerar. A veces hay que entrar en guerra, y hacer limpieza. De lo contrario eres un pelele en manos de intereses ajenos y contrarios a los tuyos.




Exacto. El Madrid no debe poner la otra mejilla, eso que lo hagan los cucktolicos.


----------



## sintripulacion (11 Nov 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Pues ya tiene el hijo de puta este sus 5 minutos de fama. Todo por darle un puñetazo a Rodrygo. Y a la vuelta los tendrá el próximo que lo haga.



Esta liga está amañada y es un fraude desde el minuto 1 para que la gane el Palancas fútbol Club.
Es de auténtica vergüenza como TODOS los medios JUSTIFICAN las agresiones a jugadores del Real Madrid y que los contrarios tengan barra libre para atizar,.animando e incitando con ello que esto vaya cada vez a más.
Veo un auténtico milagro que Vinicius termine la temporada sin ser lesionado de gravedad, lo digo aquí y ahora.
La liga de Roures y Tebas es una auténtica vergüenza de espectáculo con el beneplácito de árbitros y prensa.
Da la sensación de que gran parte de este trato viene porque Florentino lidera el tema de la Superliga y todos los mencionados temen que la liga se devalúe y con ello también pierdan relevancia económica.
Creo que ese puede ser uno de los factores, porque lo que estamos viendo no es ni medio normal.
A Vinicius en especial lo tienen que defender a muerte tanto el resto de compañeros en el terreno de juego (se echa en falta un Casimiro o como los jugadores del Barsa protegían a Messi), el puto entrenador en sus manifestaciones en sala de prensa como df toda la vida han hecho los Xavi de turno y por último la propia Institución a través de su Presidente o Butragueno, que no sé para que coño está. 
Ayer el único que defendió a Rodrigo de la agresión recibida fue Vinicius, quiero 11 Vinicius y no 9-10 que se la suda que a un compañero le agredan o vayan a lesionarle, con esa actitud no ganamos la liga ni de coña.


----------



## filets (11 Nov 2022)

Despues de lo de ayer espero que ningun tonto vuelva a insistir que esto se hace "para igualar la competicion"
Se ayuda al Barça y perdjudica al Madrid



Y aqui teneis la prueba. El jefe del SECESIONISMO CATALAN muy indignado porque no sancionan a Ancelotti.
Porque para ellos el futbol es BASICO en su PROPAGANDA


----------



## filets (11 Nov 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Da la sensación de que gran parte de este trato viene porque Florentino lidera el tema de la Superliga y todos los mencionados temen que la liga se devalúe y con ello también pierdan relevancia económica.



La SuperLiga nace como consencuencia de la manipulacion del futbol español por parte del SECESIONISMO a traves de Jaime Robles, personaje CREADO por ZAPATERO
ZAPATERO le dio PUBLICO y LA SEXTA de manera ilegal


----------



## ravenare (11 Nov 2022)

Jajajaja mandriles viendo conspiraciones por todas partes. Cuando iban líderes no decían ni mu. Ahora es que la liga esta amañada. Que hicieron un partido de mierda contra el rayo y que piden la hora contra el Cádiz eso no. Y que el profesor bacterio ( Benzemá) se ríe de los mandriles en su puta cara como lo hizo la tortuga mbapies. La selección primero. Eso no. 

Y sabéis porque? Porque los mandriles son así. No ven más allá. Ya lo dicen sus cánticos ....ere' un mandril mandril mandril y nada más.....ere' un mandril lalalalala. Que lukita ahora es la viejita ya ni se comenta. Y rabiando porque no se llevan a nadie de los suyos a la selección. Pero hijos de puta si soy la selección de Zimbawe. Ah nigga!!! Jajajaja. Mandriles.


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2022)

3 puntos de oro anoche


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> La SuperLiga nace como consencuencia de la manipulacion del futbol español por parte del SECESIONISMO a traves de Jaime Robles, personaje CREADO por ZAPATERO
> ZAPATERO le dio PUBLICO y LA SEXTA de manera ilegal




Exacto.

El hijo de la gran puta subhumano catalufo de roures es el responsable del var


----------



## Dr.Muller (11 Nov 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Jajajaja mandriles viendo conspiraciones por todas partes. Cuando iban líderes no decían ni mu. Ahora es que la liga esta amañada. Que hicieron un partido de mierda contra el rayo y que piden la hora contra el Cádiz eso no. Y que el profesor bacterio ( Benzemá) se ríe de los mandriles en su puta cara como lo hizo la tortuga mbapies. La selección primero. Eso no.
> 
> Y sabéis porque? Porque los mandriles son así. No ven más allá. Ya lo dicen sus cánticos ....ere' un mandril mandril mandril y nada más.....ere' un mandril lalalalala. Que lukita ahora es la viejita ya ni se comenta. Y rabiando porque no se llevan a nadie de los suyos a la selección. Pero hijos de puta si soy la selección de Zimbawe. Ah nigga!!! Jajajaja. Mandriles.



Tú no trabajas?


----------



## ravenare (11 Nov 2022)

No amijo, un golpe de suerte me hizo dejar de remar. Podemos forear tranquilamente cuando gustes.


----------



## El chepa (11 Nov 2022)

Ya dado de baja en movistar/dazn/rouresleague, debía ser el último de Filipinas. Me siento como la rubia cuando escapa de Cara de Cuero.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Nov 2022)

Ya sabéis que los etnianos tienen vía libre en este país para hacer lo que les salga de los cojones

El otro día el etniano del farsa ferran 

Ayer el etniano del cadiz


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (11 Nov 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> No amijo, un golpe de suerte me hizo dejar de remar. Podemos forear tranquilamente cuando gustes.



Un golpe en la cabeza que te dejó jirolo perdido.
Cómo vas de paguitas?


----------



## Kartoffeln (11 Nov 2022)

A ver si le rompen la pierna al puto mono ese


----------



## Kartoffeln (11 Nov 2022)

Ahí la prensa de la caverna, pandilla de hipócritas y chimpancés forofos como los lerdos de este foro, pobrecito vincius que le pegan por reirse de los otros jugadores







anda y que os follen pandilla de subnormales


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Nov 2022)

“Igual que de Rodrygo digo que es un buen chico, de Vinícius no voy a decir nada”


El central del Cádiz se las tuvo con ambos brasileños en el Bernabéu. Tras el partido negó una supuesta agresión a Rodrygo y criticó a Vinicius.




as.com





Éstos son los mismo hijos de puta que se achantaban cuando Messi, Suárez y demás les escupían a la cara y los insultaban.


----------



## petro6 (11 Nov 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> No amijo, un golpe de suerte me hizo dejar de remar. Podemos forear tranquilamente cuando gustes.



La suerte viene y va, ten cuidado.


----------



## petro6 (11 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Creo que por parte del club, es Ancelotti quien debe hablar alto y claro. No cuesta nada decir que sus jugadores sufren faltas muy graves que, la mayoría de las veces, ni siquiera son emitidas por televisión. Carletto sabe decirlo con una sonrisa en los labios, como quien no quiere la cosa.



Y terminará cómo Mourinho ....despedazado por los buitres y saliendo por la puerta de atrás.


----------



## Dr.Muller (11 Nov 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> No amijo, un golpe de suerte me hizo dejar de remar. Podemos forear tranquilamente cuando gustes.



El golpe me imagino que sería una maceta en la cabeza desde un 5º piso o el espejo de un autobús en la plaza de españa por lo menos…
si no no se explica


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Nov 2022)

es urgente que el madrí abandone esta puta liga de mierda amañada y entre en la premier


----------



## feps (11 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Y terminará cómo Mourinho ....despedazado por los buitres y saliendo por la puerta de atrás.



Mourinho actúa a pecho descubierto, con mucha nobleza en el fondo. Carletto en cambio es más sutil, más diplomático. No es ofender a nadie decir que nunca hay buenas tomas de las jugadas que perjudican al Madrid. En todo caso estaría señalando a la realización televisiva, no al estamento arbitral.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mourinho actúa a pecho descubierto, con mucha nobleza en el fondo. Carletto en cambio es más sutil, más diplomático. No es ofender a nadie decir que nunca hay buenas tomas de las jugadas que perjudican al Madrid. En todo caso estaría señalando a la realización televisiva, no al estamento arbitral.




Por eso yo tengo una camiseta del madrid con el nombre de mourinho y el número 1 de dorsal y no la del viejo


----------



## petro6 (11 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mourinho actúa a pecho descubierto, con mucha nobleza en el fondo. Carletto en cambio es más sutil, más diplomático. No es ofender a nadie decir que nunca hay buenas tomas de las jugadas que perjudican al Madrid. En todo caso estaría señalando a la realización televisiva, no al estamento arbitral.



Pero es que el quiz de la cuestión es la prensa y televisión deportiva, que es lo que marca la opinión de la gente y en última instancia dirige sus actos. Lo hemos visto en la Panmierda: Sin el martilleo constante 24 h del discurso oficial no habría sido posible el borregueo al que se ha sometido a la población.

Lo mismo en el fútbol, pues han llevado al paleto este del Cadiz y el otro día al navajero de Vallecas a Radio Marca, han reconocido lo que han hecho y encima los propios periodistas disculpándoles por sus actos y partiéndose la caja.... Es de locos..

Da igual que el método de Chicleto de dirigirse a la prensa o árbitros sea más elegante que el de Mourinho: Estos hijos de puta se lo van a comer igual y van a echarle a la gente encima...

Sólo queda tragar, o afrontar lo que te vas a encontrar si actúas de esa manera....o cómo está haciendo Florentino, que ve más a largo plazo, y está esperando a la Liga Europea para mandar a todos estos hijos de la gran puta al paro en cuanto el Madrid entre en ella y ya no sea ni necesario ni que juguemos esta Liga de perracas envidiosas y sibilinas. Ya nos echarán de menos, ya.


----------



## Chichimango (11 Nov 2022)

Ya ha salido el don nadie de Fali, aprovechando su minuto de gloria para atizarle a Vinicius (esta vez, verbalmente) y al Madrid. Luego saldrán el presidente del Cádiz, el gerente del Cádiz, el utillero del Cádiz y hasta el alcalde de Cádiz. Y del Madrid, cuatro tuiteros haciendo lo que pueden y ya. Los demás, silencio estampa.

Luego cuando a Vini se le hinchen los cojones y decida largarse a la Premier, nos echaremos las manos a la cabeza.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Pero es que el quiz de la cuestión es la prensa y televisión deportiva, que es lo que marca la opinión de la gente y en última instancia dirige sus actos. Lo hemos visto en la Panmierda: Sin el martilleo constante 24 h del discurso oficial no habría sido posible el borregueo al que se ha sometido a la población.
> 
> Lo mismo en el fútbol, pues han llevado al paleto este del Cadiz y el otro día al navajero de Vallecas a Radio Marca, han reconocido lo que han hecho y encima los propios periodistas disculpándoles por sus actos y partiéndose la caja.... Es de locos..
> 
> ...



Es que como el Madrid se pirase de la liga , el negocio de Tebas se iria a la mierda y se convertiria en una Liga Asobal Paco de mierda...si, no pararia de ganarla el Barcelona, pero no la seguiria nadievy acabaria siendo una liga semiprofesional


----------



## petro6 (11 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Es que como el Madrid se pirase de la liga , el negocio de Tebas se iria a la mierda y se convertiria en una Liga Asobal Paco de mierda...si, no pararia de ganarla el Barcelona, pero no la seguiria nadievy acabaria siendo una liga semiprofesional



Pues eso, ese es el jaque mate de Florentino a todos los cerdos que se ríen y encima viven del Madrid,de ahí su "silencio". La gran venganza en la sombra de nuestro capo canonieri. Hágase, Euro líguese..


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, creo que estechisme puede interesar


----------



## feps (11 Nov 2022)

El rajadón de RMTV por la agresión de Fali: "Esto no es de Mediapro, es nuestro"


En DAZN aseguraban en pleno partido que mostrarían las imágenes de la agresión de Fali a Rodrygo "en el post" y revolucionaban las redes sociales. Sin embargo, varias imágenes de otras retransmisiones en países ajenos a España sí que demostraban el puñetazo del central del Cádiz que mereció la...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## petro6 (11 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por cierto, creo que estechisme puede interesar



Yo soy de los que piensa que el Barcedrogas va a acabar en manos judías.


----------



## feps (11 Nov 2022)

Leed este hilo de Twitter hasta el final. ACOJONANTE.


----------



## Phoenician (11 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Yo soy de los que piensa que el Barcedrogas va a acabar en manos judías.



Posiblemente esté YA en manos judías.. esa mezcla entre victimismo y supremazismo es muy peculiar...


----------



## petro6 (11 Nov 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Posiblemente esté YA en manos judías..



Cierto, y más sabiendo que LLuis Bassat COHEN intentó ser ya presidente....y los escándalos aquellos de Guardrogas y la Piqué en los que utilizó peña (relacionados con el Mossad) para espiarle en sus escapadas. Nuestros amigos culetes huelen ya a kosher por todos los lados desde hace tiempo.


----------



## petro6 (11 Nov 2022)

Por no hablar del representante israelí con el que el Lagorda ha negociado para traer a Lefandowsky.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Nov 2022)

Que irá nacho a la selección o sufriremos con Eric García?..


----------



## petro6 (11 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Que irá nacho a la selección o sufriremos con Eric García?..



Entre el golden boy y Eric Gracia van a terminar con uno menos la mitad de los partidos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Nov 2022)

el primer partido de después del mundial

alaba, mendy, ceballos, nacho y curtua fijos en el 11


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Cierto, y más sabiendo que LLuis Bassat COHEN intentó ser ya presidente....y los escándalos aquellos de Guardrogas y la Piqué en los que utilizó peña (relacionados con el Mossad) para espiarle en sus escapadas. Nuestros amigos culetes huelen ya a kosher por todos los lados desde hace tiempo.



Lluís Bassat era al que le dijeron que no podía ser presidente porque no sabía comprar árbitros. Algo que curiosamente pasó desapercibido.


----------



## filets (11 Nov 2022)

En 2009 Florentino renueva el contrato con MEDIAPRO para la produccion de RMTV como gesto de buena voluntad para hacer las paces con Robles y Tebas
Dos dias mas tarde Oscar Lago vuelve a cagarle en la boca al Madrid haciendo lo de siempre
Florentino decide romper con MEDIAPRO y empieza a rumiar como salir de EXPAÑA, ese pais federal controlado por los SECESIONISTAS









Real Madrid TV, deja de ser propiedad de Mediapro - VIP Deportivo


El canal institucional del club blanco, no renovará su vinculación con la productora catalana.




vipdeportivo.es


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> En 2009 Florentino renueva el contrato con MEDIAPRO para la produccion de RMTV como gesto de buena voluntad para hacer las paces con Robles y Tebas
> Dos dias mas tarde Oscar Lago vuelve a cagarle en la boca al Madrid haciendo lo de siempre
> Florentino decide romper con MEDIAPRO y empieza a rumiar como salir de EXPAÑA, ese pais federal controlado por los SECESIONISTAS
> 
> ...




que pardillo flo.

mira que negociar con el subhumano catalufo...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (11 Nov 2022)

Fran García está cedido o traspasado ? Hay opción de recompra? 

Porque es 1000 veces mejor que mendy


----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2022)

*Alaba se viene abajo*

El central austriaco, sin el Mundial en el horizonte, ha empeorado su rendimiento respecto a la temporada pasada.


----------



## petro6 (11 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Alaba se viene abajo*
> 
> El central austriaco, sin el Mundial en el horizonte, ha empeorado su rendimiento respecto a la temporada pasada.



El año pasado ya llegó muy justito. Creo que el Bayern lo soltó en el momento justo y a nosotros nos lo vendió cuesta abajo.


----------



## feps (11 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> El año pasado ya llegó muy justito. Creo que el Bayern lo soltó en el momento justo y a nosotros nos lo vendió cuesta abajo.



Me temo que tengas razón. Rüdiger es muy superior.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> El año pasado ya llegó muy justito. Creo que el Bayern lo soltó en el momento justo y a nosotros nos lo vendió cuesta abajo.



Yo entiendo que el Madrid tenga médicos, fisios y gente de ciencias del deporte que sepan realizar tests de esfuerzo y análisis para saber en qué punto se encuentra el organismo de un jugador. Digo yo. Algo en plan los rusos con Iván Drago en Rocky IV 
De lo contrario, me.da lo mismo la.preparacion física de un regional preferente que la del mejor equipo del mundo


----------



## HDR (11 Nov 2022)

Con Luis Enrique pasa una cosa y es que, cuanto más se le diga que lleve a Nacho, a Aspas, a Canales, menos lo va a hacer. Es una cuestión de soberbia. Con sujetos así tenían que haber utilizado la psicología inversa. _"Por favor, no se te ocurra llevar a Nacho, es malísimo. Tienes que llevar a Asensio"_.

Pero, bueno, yo encantado de que al menos Nacho descanse. Me da que del Mundial van a volver lesionados unos cuantos.


----------



## petro6 (11 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Yo entiendo que el Madrid tenga médicos, fisios y gente de ciencias del deporte que sepan realizar tests de esfuerzo y análisis para saber en qué punto se encuentra el organismo de un jugador. Digo yo. Algo en plan los rusos con Iván Drago en Rocky IV
> De lo contrario, me.da lo mismo la.preparacion física de un regional preferente que la del mejor equipo del mundo



Pero es que en ese momento se iba la cabra al PSG y había que traer al primero con renombre y a buen precio que hubiera en el mercado para tapar el agujero al menos por el momento.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Pero es que en ese momento se iba la cabra al PSG y había que traer al primero con renombre y a buen precio que hubiera en el mercado para tapar el agujero al menos por el momento.



Entonces es otro ejemplo de una mala planificación de fichajes por parte del Madrid y jode reconocerlo


----------



## petro6 (11 Nov 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Con Luis Enrique pasa una cosa y es que, cuanto más se le diga que lleve a Nacho, a Aspas, a Canales, menos lo va a hacer. Es una cuestión de soberbía. Con sujetos así tenían que haber utilizado la psicología inversa. _"Por favor, no se te ocurra llevar a Nacho, es malísimo. Tienes que llevar a Asensio"_.
> 
> Pero, bueno, yo encantado de que al menos Nacho descanse. Me da que del Mundial van a volver lesionados unos cuantos.



Cuantos menos de los nuestros vayan al mundial de los follacamellos, mejor. Ójala se lesionen todos los que van del Barcedrogas.


----------



## petro6 (11 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Entonces es otro ejemplo de una mala planificación de fichajes por parte del Madrid y jode reconocerlo



Jode, la verdad...pero imagina que era eso o poner a Vallejo o a algún matao.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Nov 2022)

Alaba fue uno de los muchos culpables de la 14ª. Allí podían haber fallado tantas cosas y, en cambio, tantas salieron bien...

Yo lo daría por amortizado si no fuera porque no lo creo acabado. El Madrid ha preparado la temporada pensando en la pausa mundialista y han llegado todos tiesos. No creo que haya más que eso.


----------



## keko (11 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Me temo que tengas razón. Rüdiger es muy superior.



y por qué no lo pone Carletto? No entiendo como pone por ejemplo a Mendy, que no tiene nivel para ser titular en el Real Madrid, y no colo ca a Alaba de lateral izquierdo (si espabila que menudo año lleva) y a Rudiger acompañando a Militao. La mania de Ancelotti, de quemar a los jugadores es dificil de entender


----------



## petro6 (11 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Alaba fue uno de los muchos culpables de la 14ª. Allí podían haber fallado tantas cosas y, en cambio, tantas salieron bien...
> 
> Yo lo daría por amortizado si no fuera porque no lo creo acabado. El Madrid ha preparado la temporada pensando en la pausa mundialista y han llegado todos tiesos. No creo que haya más que eso.



Por eso digo, llegó justo para aprovecharlo a tope el año pasado....a partir de ahora ya se verá. Yo le ví antes de llegar aquí, en la Eurocopa, y no me dió un gran pálpito a medio-largo plazo.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (11 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pues resulta que Butragueño ha hablado. Cómo tiene que ser la situación de grave para que este hombre levante un poco la voz.
> 
> 
> 
> No me creo ni de coña que no haya una toma mejor que ésta, tomada desde más de 50 metros.



Yo estaba viendo el partido por un streaming francés y sí que se vio la repetición. No con mucha nitidez, pero la repitieron varias veces.

A todo esto, los dos comentaristas, que no sé quienes eran pero españoles no, ya desde el principio diciendo que el Cádiz estaba dando leña y que el árbitro lo estaba haciendo mal al permitir este juego. 

La permisividad que está habiendo con las entradas a Vinicius pasa de castaño oscuro ya. Pero la culpa es de los árbitros, no de los matados que le dan cera. Estos lo hacen porque se les permite. Ya en los primeros minutos de partido vino uno y le metió un empujón con el cuerpo sin venir a cuento ni jugar el balón, que sería tarjeta amarilla si la jugada fuese en otro momento y la falta a otro jugador.

No me considero especialmente conspiranoico, pero se están pasando mucho ya.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2022)

keko dijo:


> y por qué no lo pone Carletto? No entiendo como pone por ejemplo a Mendy, que no tiene nivel para ser titular en el Real Madrid, y no colo ca a Alaba de lateral izquierdo (si espabila que menudo año lleva) y a Rudiger acompañando a Militao. La mania de Ancelotti, de quemar a los jugadores es dificil de entender




Mendy es un pulmón los 90 minutos, y recuerda que está en la banda de vinicius que defender y tal no es lo suyo.
Alaba se va más al ataque que mendu en el lateral y tiene menos resistencia física aunque más técnica.
Lo suyo es que rudiger juego y alaba este en el banquillo.


----------



## sintripulacion (11 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Ya ha salido el don nadie de Fali, aprovechando su minuto de gloria para atizarle a Vinicius (esta vez, verbalmente) y al Madrid. Luego saldrán el presidente del Cádiz, el gerente del Cádiz, el utillero del Cádiz y hasta el alcalde de Cádiz. Y del Madrid, cuatro tuiteros haciendo lo que pueden y ya. Los demás, silencio estampa.
> 
> Luego cuando a Vini se le hinchen los cojones y decida largarse a la Premier, nos echaremos las manos a la cabeza.



Su yo fuera Vini ya me estaría planteando seriamente dar la orden a mi representante de que me pusiera en el mercado con destino a la Premier.
Causa vergüenza ajena, estupor y cabreo no sólo el NULO respaldo y protección que le están prestando sus compañeros, el entrenador y la propia Institución a uno que le agreden cada partido por intentar jugar bien y dar todo por esa camiseta sino que además participan activamente del montaje creado fundamentalmente por la prensa y adversarios para justificar y que esté bien visto que le aticen día tras día.
Bochornoso!!.


----------



## sintripulacion (11 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Por no hablar del representante israelí con el que el Lagorda ha negociado para traer a Lefandowsky.



O los fondos de inversión narigudos que han puesto la pasta de las palancas.


----------



## El chepa (11 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por cierto, creo que estechisme puede interesar



Me cae bien este tío. Combina bien su sentido común con ese punto amateur que tiene. Un crack.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (11 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Por eso digo, llegó justo para aprovecharlo a tope el año pasado....a partir de ahora ya se verá. Yo le ví antes de llegar aquí, en la Eurocopa, y no me dió un gran pálpito a medio-largo plazo.



Bueno, Austria tiene dificultades para juntar a 11 jugadores de primera división, tampoco se pueden sacar muchas conclusiones de eso.

Para mí le falta físico para jugar de central, y el tema va a ir a peor porque los jugadores a su edad empiezan a perder un poquito de peso cada temporada (aposta) para alargar su carrera. No es solo el físico tampoco, es un defensor muy pasivo, si eres pequeño (relativamente) y rápido, tienes que jugar con mucha más agresividad -- no digo violencia, digo encimar mucho más, por ejemplo, o jugar con la línea más alta. Eso sí, tiene una salida de balón top, aunque la verdad es que Militao ha mejorado mucho en ese tema también y no está tan claro que siga haciendo tanta falta. 

Si va a jugar de central, necesita absolutamente a un maromo agresivo como Militao/Rudiger como pareja, y a Mendy por la izquierda para que no lo frían a 2 contra 1s. Como lateral a tiempo completo no acabo de verlo, la verdad, ya tiene una edad, y en el fútbol de hoy en día es una posición muy ingrata; ahí ya le quitó el puesto Alphonso Davies, que vale que es un portento físico pero era un chaval sin casi experiencia profesional que además no se había criado en canteras europeas, estaba más verde que el trigo en mayo. Yo le veo dos posibilidades (bueno, tres, también lo podemos traspasar): o evoluciona a Nacho II, un buen suplente polivalente con muchos minutos, o lo movemos al medio campo cuando Modric lo deje y ahí puede intentar alargar su carrera como titular un par de años, porque tiene toque y llegada.

Mendy es un jugador un poco peculiar. Para mí si el equipo está bien estructurado y disciplinado a su alrededor, es un lateral defensivo top, no pasa ni Cristo por su banda. Pero claro, con el despiporre del último mes pues él va y se suma a la fiesta. Con el equipo más centrado después del Mundial creo que mejorará mucho.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Me cae bien este tío. Combina bien su sentido común con ese punto amateur que tiene. Un crack.



precisamente es su mezcla de contactos que tiene mas el hecho de no ser periodista de profesion pese ha haber estudiado la carrera lo que lo hace para mi tan interesante. fue un descubrimiento cuando lo escuche en el programa de gargamel y la verdad es que me mola escucharle, casi mas cuando habla de lo que no es futbol incluso...

me pregunto si se refiere a odysee cuando dice lo de irse de yutu. curiosamente el otro dia trate de poner un comentario en uno de sus videos y los señores de youtube no tuvieron a bien dejar ese mensaje.... que bueno que miren por nuestra seguridad y nuestra libertad...


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (11 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Curioso que Fali y Raillo digan que son compañeros de profesión. Hasta donde yo sé Vinicio no es carnicero.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (11 Nov 2022)

Aún hay madridistas viendo LaLiga? Estáis enfermos o sois masocas?


----------



## IVNP71 (11 Nov 2022)

También he de decir que de los pocos que han dado el callo en estos partidos últimos del Madrid a pesar de que irá al mundial y no borrarse y darlo todo ha sido vini y se le podrá achacar de otras cosas pero de poco compromiso no.Siempre levanta las manos al público para que anime, el hombre corre lo que no está escrito, siempre intentando generar peligro etc... Vamos, que suda la camiseta e intenta hacerlo lo mejor que pueda.
Ni un pero a su compromiso con el Madrid.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Nov 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> También he de decir que de los pocos que han dado el callo en estos partidos últimos del Madrid a pesar de que irá al mundial y no borrarse y darlo todo ha sido vini y se le podrá achacar de otras cosas pero de poco compromiso no.Siempre levanta las manos al público para que anime, el hombre corre lo que no está escrito, siempre intentando generar peligro etc... Vamos, que suda la camiseta e intenta hacerlo lo mejor que pueda.
> Ni un pero a su compromiso con el Madrid.
> Pozdrawiam.



Vini cada día, yo creo que da más de si...y como sigan así, se va a ir a la premier como dice el Iñaki Ángulo. y tiene razón.

No me defendéis, soy el único un poco vistoso del equipo en todos los partidos...me piro. Solo hace falta comerle la cabeza un poco al chaval, plantarle unas ofertas económicas delante y adiós Vini

yo lo del Madrid....no es que no lo entienda, es que me es imposible de asumir. 
Que el Madrid abriera la boca debería hacer temblar a cualquier en el mundo del futbol...y ahora cualquier rival en descenso de esta liga de mierda, te chulea y todavía quedan ellos como currantes y el Madrid como altivos.


----------



## wanamaker (11 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Vini cada día, yo creo que da más de si...y como sigan así, se va a ir a la premier como dice el Iñaki Ángulo. y tiene razón.
> 
> No me defendéis, soy el único un poco vistoso del equipo en todos los partidos...me piro. Solo hace falta comerle la cabeza un poco al chaval, plantarle unas ofertas económicas delante y adiós Vini
> 
> ...



Al contrario. Las llorerias para Monchis y Cholos de la vida.
El Madrid es otra cosa.


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Nov 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Al contrario. Las llorerias para Monchis y Cholos de la vida.
> *El Madrid es otra cosa.*



Estos días se esta viendo...si...jojojojo


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Nov 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Al contrario. Las llorerias para Monchis y Cholos de la vida.
> El Madrid es otra cosa.



no confundamos llorar con defender lo que es de uno. Es que a ver si al final va a ser verdad lo de que "el que no llora, no mama"
lo de este año con el arbitraje está siendo una vergüenza pero aun mas vergonzoso es como se ensañan con un puto chaval de cuanto? 21 años?
venga, hombre.... que sí, que el papel lo aguanta todo, pero las personas no.


----------



## wanamaker (11 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Estos días se esta viendo...si...jojojojo



Que se esta viendo?

Lo unico que yo veo es que los equipos chiquititos, vease Atleti o Sevilla, se agarran a charlatanes de la vida porque no tienen otra cosa.
Yo no quiero que salgan charlatanes en el Madrid porque eso es de perdedores, como el Atleti.


----------



## wanamaker (11 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> no confundamos llorar con defender lo que es de uno. Es que a ver si al final va a ser verdad lo de que "el que no llora, no mama"
> lo de este año con el arbitraje está siendo una vergüenza pero aun mas vergonzoso es como se ensañan con un puto chaval de cuanto? 21 años?
> venga, hombre.... que sí, que el papel lo aguanta todo, pero las personas no.



Pues yo prefiero que no sean un equipo lloron. Formas de verlo.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Nov 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Que se esta viendo?
> 
> Lo unico que yo veo es que los equipos chiquititos, vease Atleti o Sevilla, se agarran a charlatanes de la vida porque no tienen otra cosa.
> Yo no quiero que salgan charlatanes en el Madrid porque eso es de perdedores, como el Atleti.



no hace falta ser un charlatán que salga en la cope a la una de la mañana o ponga un instagram
Tienes una rueda de prensa y un tio que sabe decir las cosas de manera elegante
Tienes un director de relaciones institucionales que puede subir el tono de sus declaraciones
Puedes mostrar "otra marcha" en los partidos y dar ordenes al capitan o al equipo de que reaccione ante diversos lances del partido.

no hace falta llorar.

No hay que confundir el rebatir y luchar con el llorar


----------



## feps (11 Nov 2022)

En Italia se cuenta que Mourinho se está hartando de la Roma. De no cambiar las tornas, se marchará a final de temporada. Estaremos atentos a la segunda vuelta del Madrid. Que Carletto siguiera sería una magnífica señal, pero si no lo hiciera, ningún entrenador ha defendido al Madrid como el portugués.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Nov 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Pues yo prefiero que no sean un equipo lloron. Formas de verlo.



es que tienes un concepto de llorar demasiado amplio.
Cuando lesionen a Vinicius o partan la nariz a Rodrygo, pues tampoco habrá que llorar. 
El futbol está repleto de inútiles, botarates, auténticos tarugos que no saben hacer la o con un canuto...y en un campo de juego, cuentas con la supuesta presencia de unas reglas y es ahí donde puedes ganar al matón de turno.

No sé...pero ayer era muy triste lo de vinicius


----------



## wanamaker (11 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> es que tienes un concepto de llorar demasiado amplio.
> Cuando lesionen a Vinicius o partan la nariz a Rodrygo, pues tampoco habrá que llorar.
> El futbol está repleto de inútiles, botarates, auténticos tarugos que no saben hacer la o con un canuto...y en un campo de juego, cuentas con la supuesta presencia de unas reglas y es ahí donde puedes ganar al matón de turno.
> 
> No sé...pero ayer era muy triste lo de vinicius



No tengo un concepto amplio de llorar.
Lo que pasa es que como llora todo dios a todas horas, lo veis normal.
Vinicius tendra que adaptarse y eso le hara mejor. Que es futbol, no baile de salon.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Nov 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> No tengo un concepto amplio de llorar.
> Lo que pasa es que como llora todo dios a todas horas, lo veis normal.
> Vinicius tendra que adaptarse y eso le hara mejor. Que es futbol, no baile de salon.



Pues entonces, esperemos que le revienten la rodilla y se quede el chaval para vestir santos... porque lo contrario es rebajarse, llorar.

Al final de todo esto, el pagador será Vini, que o está trabajando esta faceta, o el dia menos pensado reventará a uno de un cabezazo (o mandibulazo en su caso) y entonces ya será malo y se irá por la puerta de atrás...."no se pueden permitir actitudes violentas en el futbol"


----------



## filets (11 Nov 2022)

Imagina gastar 150 millones en Bellingham o Endrick para ponerlos a jugar contra Fali y Raillo. 
SUPERLIGA o Premier

EXPAÑA DA ASCO


----------



## wanamaker (11 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Pues entonces, esperemos que le revienten la rodilla y se quede el chaval para vestir santos... porque lo contrario es rebajarse, llorar.
> 
> Al final de todo esto, el pagador será Vini, que o está trabajando esta faceta, o el dia menos pensado reventará a uno de un cabezazo (o mandibulazo en su caso) y entonces ya será malo y se irá por la puerta de atrás...."no se pueden permitir actitudes violentas en el futbol"



Pero vamos a ver, en lo ultimo a Rodrygo.
No ha salido este a quejarse?, no lo ha hecho tambien Butragueño?

Es que no se exactamente quereis que hagan.

Que el Madrid este ahora a dos puntos del Barsa es culpa del Madrid.
Se ha dejado puntos por su culpa, no por los arbitros ni por blablas.


----------



## filets (11 Nov 2022)

Atentos a Araujo que va a ser el Benzema del Barça
Va con Uruguay al moromondial


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Nov 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> Que se esta viendo?
> 
> Lo unico que yo veo es que los equipos chiquititos, vease Atleti o Sevilla, se agarran a charlatanes de la vida porque no tienen otra cosa.
> Yo no quiero que salgan charlatanes en el Madrid porque eso es de perdedores, como el Atleti.



Pues llegas un poco tarde, por que llorones hay en todos lados crack y por este hilo se puede ver claramente...


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Nov 2022)

Rodrygo One Punch Man


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Rodrygo One Punch Man




por que no pones las que hizo kubo antes?

y ya de paso todas las que hizo el mierdallorca :

por cada esa de rodrygo a kubo el mallorca hizo 10 como esta a jugadores del Madrid :






si : donde los arbitros corruptos del VARsa no pitaron ni falta


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> *por que no pones las que hizo kubo antes?*
> 
> y ya de paso todas las que hizo el mierdallorca :
> 
> ...



Ah... ese es Kubo? o es que con ese no tenia webos el Rodry hahahaha... a no espera que esa falta se la hacen a Negricius.

Por que no las pones tu?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ah... ese es Kubo? o es que con ese no tenia webos el Rodry hahahaha.
> 
> Por que no las pones tu?




si , ahora me pongo a buscar las docenas de faltas de amarillas y rojas que hizo el mierdallorca al Real Madrid , para ponertelas todas una a una y que te quedes satisfecho  


no seas PATETICO 

cholo quedate


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> si , ahora me pongo a buscar las docenas de faltas de amarillas y rojas que hizo el mierdallorca al Real Madrid , para ponertelas todas una a una y que te quedes satisfecho
> 
> 
> no seas PATETICO
> ...



No las que hizo el Mallorca no, las que hizo KUBO, como tu bien has dicho cuernitos.

Por cierto deja de hacer el ridículo, una falta por dura que sea con balón de por medio, y esa de la foto lo es, y de roja directa además,no es una agresión, SIN BALON. Buen manipulador estas echo jajajaja.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> No las que hizo el Mallorca no, las que hizo KUBO, como tu bien has dicho cuernitos.




ah que KUBO es del getafe

eres retrasado? ni que fueras del PATETICO de madriz ,

y si si : ya estoy buscando fotos y videos para ponerte las faltas que hizo KUBO y el resto del mierdallorca : ya ya mismo te las pongo TODAS , tu espera que ya 


cholo quedate


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> No las que hizo el Mallorca no, las que hizo KUBO, como tu bien has dicho cuernitos.
> 
> Por cierto deja de hacer el ridículo, una falta por dura que sea con balón de por medio, y esa de la foto lo es, y de roja directa además,no es una agresión, SIN BALON. Buen manipulador estas echo jajajaja.



Buen manipulador estas echo jajajaja.








cholo quedate y no te vayas nunca


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> ah que KUBO es del getafe
> 
> eres retrasado? ni que fueras del PATETICO de madriz ,
> 
> ...



A ver eres trisomico perdido o simplemente de torrelodones?

Pongo una agresión de Rodrygo a Kubo.
Subes una foto de un random del Mallorca haciéndole una falta a Vinicius.
Te digo que pongas una donde Kubo le haga una a Rodrygo.
Procedes a salir por los cerros de Úbeda.

Cuando un tonto coge un camino, este acaba pero el tonto sigue...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (11 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> En Italia se cuenta que Mourinho se está hartando de la Roma. De no cambiar las tornas, se marchará a final de temporada. Estaremos atentos a la segunda vuelta del Madrid. Que Carletto siguiera sería una magnífica señal, pero si no lo hiciera, ningún entrenador ha defendido al Madrid como el portugués.



Esto!


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> A ver eres trisomico perdido o simplemente de torrelodones?
> 
> Pongo una agresión de Rodrygo a Kubo.
> Subes una foto de un random del Mallorca haciéndole una falta a Vinicius.
> ...




eres PATETICO : entiendo entonces tu retraso 


kubo hizo faltas de amarilla que el arbitro corrupto no pitó , y se vio en el partido ,

y las fotos y videos las buscas tu si tienes dudas ¿o te piensas que voy a buscar el partido en internet , descargarmelo , y verlo de nuevo tomando fragmentos de video de las faltas de kubo para ponertelas a ti? 

y normal que solo quieras hablar de kubo : toda la coleccion de faltas de amarillas y rojas que hizo el mierdallorca al Real Madrid las quieres tapar.



dime solo las de KUBO , dime SOLO las de KUBO !!! las de KUBBOOOOO!!!!








calla niño PATETICO!!! 



cholo quedate 







y al ignore por PATETICO


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Nov 2022)

Ohhhh @Torrelodones tócame los.. me mete al ignore. Una gran pérdida sin duda.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ohhhh @Torrelodones tócame los.. me mete al ignore. Una gran pérdida sin duda.



Es un tonto de los cojones, como su alias bien indica.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Nov 2022)

Aleksandr Uvarov dijo:


> ancelotti es como zidane o del bosque, entrenadores mediocres que sacan gestionar bien las individualidades y locuras de los futbolistas de turno, que son unos niñatos multimillonarios
> 
> básicamente ser entrenador es una profesión tan absurda como ser "film-maker" o director de cine, cualquiera podría hacerlo, al menos cualquiera con un poco de paciencia, sentido común y psicología
> 
> ...



Son como los aficionados, que se creen que saben de fútbol y juzgan a gente de profesiones de las que no tienen ni puta idea, por eso vende el fútbol, de táctica de fútbol seguro que le das dos milvueltas, te ha faltado decir que es un alineador, encima pones a la chavineta de ejemplo, menos mal que los aficionados no somos entrenadores.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Ahí la prensa de la caverna, pandilla de hipócritas y chimpancés forofos como los lerdos de este foro, pobrecito vincius que le pegan por reirse de los otros jugadores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro, es lo que pasa en la vida. El espectador cuando compra le entrada tiene derecho a insultar, a decirle hijo de puta, muerte, que se mueran tus hijos, etc. Si el jugador dice algo es un provocador y tal, se entiendo, es decir, si te digo que eres un mierda y un hijo de la gran puta no pasa nda, porque es libertad de expresión y tal, como es un foro, es como el que compra la entrada, ya por entrar al foro tenemos derecho de poder insultar ah, y lo más importante, no me puedes replicar, si replicas entonces serías un llorón.
Seguramente, tu de jugador y te hicieran entradas y agresiones te quedarís quieto y dirías, cáspita, me has dado sin querer, a ver si me vas a partir una pierna pero sin mala intención.
ES lo bueno del fútbol, que el imbécil se muestra tal y como es.
Lo mejor es que el hilo lo crea un tipo que lleva a uno que fue unjugador ejemplar, sin pisotones y agresiones, etc. Sois tal para cual, chusma con chusma.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Ya ha salido el don nadie de Fali, aprovechando su minuto de gloria para atizarle a Vinicius (esta vez, verbalmente) y al Madrid. Luego saldrán el presidente del Cádiz, el gerente del Cádiz, el utillero del Cádiz y hasta el alcalde de Cádiz. Y del Madrid, cuatro tuiteros haciendo lo que pueden y ya. Los demás, silencio estampa.
> 
> Luego cuando a Vini se le hinchen los cojones y decida largarse a la Premier, nos echaremos las manos a la cabeza.



Se olvida que cuando Casemiro le hizo un entrada fuerte, su compi lloraba por las radios y televisiones, entonces las emisoras lo buscanba, pobrecito.
Como si a estas alturas no conocieramos lo que es la envidia, ya lo decía Bernabeu, el precio a pagar por ganar. Se un mediocre y un mierda en este país y te elegirán como presidente.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Pues llegas un poco tarde, por que llorones hay en todos lados crack y por este hilo se puede ver claramente...



Como te gusta los jugadores leñeros y los entrenadores, haces bien en poner la ostia de Rodrigo, es lo que te ponen las ostias y pegar patadas, cada uno tiene sus costumbres. En esa acción pensaste, esto es de los buenos para el patético de Madrid. 
Que buen negocio han hecho Cerezone y Gil, casi tan bueno como el que va a hacer Laporta o Piqué.


----------



## feps (12 Nov 2022)

De Mediapro.









El Real Madrid clama contra la censura de Javier Tebas


El Real Madrid está muy molesto con la Liga de Javier Tebas y la realización, a cargo de Mediapro, de los partidos.




okdiario.com


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Nov 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Vini cada día, yo creo que da más de si...y como sigan así, se va a ir a la premier como dice el Iñaki Ángulo. y tiene razón.
> 
> No me defendéis, soy el único un poco vistoso del equipo en todos los partidos...me piro. Solo hace falta comerle la cabeza un poco al chaval, plantarle unas ofertas económicas delante y adiós Vini
> 
> ...



Ancellotti saco unos datos terroríficos, 10 rojas en la premier y 55 en la liga española hasta la fecha. Eso que antes la liga inglesa tenía fama de pegar, 22 en Italia, que no es precisamente fútbol suave. Esta es la liga que venden, jugadores regularcitos que pegan patadas y donde a uno se les permite y a otros no, con unos árbitros que tienen que seguir el juego o van fuera, no me puedo creer que no puedan existir árbitros buenos en ESpaña, otro tema es que tienenque seguir el patrón. No es solo con el Madrid, es que cada jornada dan un espectáculo donde se contradicen en cada partido en la aplicación del reglamento.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Me cae bien este tío. Combina bien su sentido común con ese punto amateur que tiene. Un crack.



ES que está cantado que el palancas va a ser S.A, , lo van a vender es seguro, la deuda sabénd e sobre que no se puede pagar, la cuestión es a quién el ha vendido la deuda Godman Sachs. La lucha Gerardo y Lapuerta va a ser cachonda, pero lo mejor es como se lo van a vender a los culerdos y como se lo van a tragar.


----------



## feps (12 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ES que está cantado que el palancas va a ser S.A, , lo van a vender es seguro, la deuda sabénd e sobre que no se puede pagar, la cuestión es a quién el ha vendido la deuda Godman Sachs. La lucha Gerardo y Lapuerta va a ser cachonda, pero lo mejor es como se lo van a vender a los culerdos y como se lo van a tragar.



Culpa de Madrit. Ya veremos si no tenemos un nuevo golpe de Estado.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Culpa de Madrit. Ya veremos si no tenemos un nuevo golpe de Estado.



NI de coña, lo van a vender de puta madre y se lo van a tragar entero, la cuestión es quienes van a ser los dueños. Si anticipan elecciones ya sabemos que Lapuerta no quiere a Gerardito de competencia. La gente se cree que Geradito y Lapuerta aman al club y bla, bla, los jugadores y demás están por la pasta.


----------



## Nomeimporta (12 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Como te gusta los jugadores leñeros y los entrenadores, haces bien en poner la ostia de Rodrigo, es lo que te ponen las ostias y pegar patadas, cada uno tiene sus costumbres. En esa acción pensaste, esto es de los buenos para el patético de Madrid.
> Que buen negocio han hecho Cerezone y Gil, casi tan bueno como el que va a hacer Laporta o Piqué.



Ni regalao


----------



## feps (12 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> NI de coña, lo van a vender de puta madre y se lo van a tragar entero, la cuestión es quienes van a ser los dueños. Si anticipan elecciones ya sabemos que Lapuerta no quiere a Gerardito de competencia. La gente se cree que Geradito y Lapuerta aman al club y bla, bla, los jugadores y demás están por la pasta.



¿Que no son capaces de echarle la culpa al malvado Estado español, a Franco, a Primo de Rivera y a un tío de Alcalá? Parece que no los conocieras.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Nov 2022)

Es urgente que el madri abandone esta liga amañada


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Que no son capaces de echarle la culpa al malvado Estado español, a Franco, a Primo de Rivera y a un tío de Alcalá? Parece que no los conocieras.



ESo será por un lado, pero tenga usted en cuenta una cosa, hay que vender también la parte positiva, para ellos poder ser directores y cobrar en la nueva entidad. ME surge una duda con esto, ¿seguirán vendiéndose como entidad política, su famoso "más que un club"? dependerá de los dueños, ¿que opinan?


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Nov 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ni regalao



Normal, al final siempre la cabra tira al monte.


----------



## Th89 (12 Nov 2022)

El Puticlub en 5 años será del millonario/moro de turno y con Piqué de presidente.

Y con la matraca de la indapandansia, por supuesto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## Th89 (12 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Hay que dejar vía libre a Rüdiger, es lo más parecido a Pepe/Ramos que tenemos.

Un central tiene que tener ese punto de mala hostia para que le teman.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Hay que dejar vía libre a Rüdiger, es lo más parecido a Pepe/Ramos que tenemos.
> 
> Un central tiene que tener ese punto de mala hostia para que le teman.




No. Ancelotti prefiere a Alaba de central que para empezar de cabeza no va.  Bravo bravisimo il entrenadore

Alaba tiene que ir a defensa izquierdo, Rudiguer central titular, y Mendy de suplente de Alaba para salir en segundas partes.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (12 Nov 2022)

Más que lista, parece la personalidad de Luis Enrique. 

Sergio Ramos no va porque si fuera, sería titular. El año pasado, hubo un momento en el que Piqué estaba rindiendo bien, y se hablaba de recuperarlo para la Selección. Lo de Ansu es una apuesta personal, no está en su mejor nivel, pero merece la pena apostar por él. 

De Ferran ya ni hablamos, celebró ser el MVP contra el Pilsen, y se queda tan pancho. 

Luego, llaman a un central del Valencia que lo expulsan cada dos por tres. 

Aspas está a un nivel superior que Morata. Me da que Aspas y Ramos tienen la misma personalidad y el mismo liderazgo, pero alguien quiere ser el líder supremo. 

La Selección rinde, eso es lo extraño.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Hay que dejar vía libre a Rüdiger, es lo más parecido a Pepe/Ramos que tenemos.
> 
> Un central tiene que tener ese punto de mala hostia para que le teman.




Lo llevo diciendo hace mucho.

Alaba al lateral y militao y Antonio en el centro de la defensa


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Nov 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> Aspas está a un nivel superior que Morata. Me da que Aspas y Ramos tienen la misma personalidad y el mismo liderazgo, pero alguien quiere ser el líder supremo.
> 
> La Selección rinde, eso es lo extraño.



Primero, si rinde no sé de qué nos estamos quejando. El hijo de Amunike será el anticristo, pero si está haciendo un buen trabajo toca reconocérselo y a otra cosa, no se acaba el mundo.

Segundo, Morata ha jugado en Madrid, Atleti, Chelsea y Juventus. Juega Champions todos los años y sale al campo con la obligación de ganar cada partido en el que juega. Aspas es un buen futbolista que mete goles en un equipo cuya única obligación real es no descender, le da igual quedar 12 que 15 que 17. No juega un partido en Europa desde 2017. Si estuviese metiendo 25 goles al año daría para pensárselo, pero sus últimas 3 temporadas ha metido 14, 14 y 18 jugando los 38 partidos. Esos números los firman docenas de jugadores al año en las grandes ligas. Morata a día de hoy es mucho mejor futbolista para llevar a un Mundial que Aspas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> Más que lista, parece la personalidad de Luis Enrique.
> 
> Sergio Ramos no va porque si fuera, sería titular. El año pasado, hubo un momento en el que Piqué estaba rindiendo bien, y se hablaba de recuperarlo para la Selección. Lo de Ansu es una apuesta personal, no está en su mejor nivel, pero merece la pena apostar por él.
> 
> ...



LE no va a convocar a nadie que le tosa.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Nov 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Suena a coña, pero desde que se focka asiduamente a la rubia no da una el canguro



Normal.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (12 Nov 2022)

Nos vemos en el hilo del mundial. 
Solo quería entrar para constatar varias evidencias:
1. El tío que lleva las imágenes del VAR es accionista mayoritario del Barça y uno de sus principales avalistas. 
2. El Chiringuito amenazó a Vinicius con hacer una campaña mediática contra él si publicaba el video quejándose de racismo (acordaos de las declaraciones del alcohólico atlético ese que dice que es representante de jugadores...). 
3. Los futbolistas del Madrid (más el entrenador y la junta directiva) no están defendiendo a su compañero (y líder) frente a las orquestadas y continuas agresiones que está sufriendo. 
4. Los medios de comunicación entrevistas a los agresores después de cada partido, riéndoles las gracias. 
5. El Presidente de la Federación tiene tratos de favor con uno de los capitanes del Barça. 
6. El Presidente de la Liga se ha manifestado continua y reiteradanente con hostilidad manifiesta contra el Presidente del Real Madrid. 
7. La Liga ha permitido que el Barcelona, un club en quiebra técnica, fichara y siguiera en la competición. Otros equipos han descendido de categoría debiendo una ínfima parte de lo qye debe el Barcelona. 

En fin...que el Madrid juega en esta Liga, con esta gentuza. Que sí, que los futbolistas han pasado de meter la pierna en los últimos partidos...pero esta es la realidad de competición de mierda que tienen que aguantar. 

Yo, de verdad os lo digo, si lo de la Supercopa al final no cuajara (que cuajará seguro) sería partidario de llevarme al Madrid a jugar en la Premier League y que se queden Tebas, Roures y tutti quanti con la Liga de paletos y gañanes esta. De verdad. Qué asco y qué hartazgo todo.


----------



## Chichimango (12 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Primero, si rinde no sé de qué nos estamos quejando. El hijo de Amunike será el anticristo, pero si está haciendo un buen trabajo toca reconocérselo y a otra cosa, no se acaba el mundo.
> 
> Segundo, Morata ha jugado en Madrid, Atleti, Chelsea y Juventus. Juega Champions todos los años y sale al campo con la obligación de ganar cada partido en el que juega. Aspas es un buen futbolista que mete goles en un equipo cuya única obligación real es no descender, le da igual quedar 12 que 15 que 17. No juega un partido en Europa desde 2017. Si estuviese metiendo 25 goles al año daría para pensárselo, pero sus últimas 3 temporadas ha metido 14, 14 y 18 jugando los 38 partidos. Esos números los firman docenas de jugadores al año en las grandes ligas. Morata a día de hoy es mucho mejor futbolista para llevar a un Mundial que Aspas.



Básicamente de acuerdo en lo que dices, pero bajando un poco el _hype_ con Morata.

Morata ha jugado en el Madrid, la Juve, el Chelsea y el Atleti... con unos números bastante reguleros para un nueve. De hecho en verano el Atleti intentó colocarlo y no hubo manera. Es un jabato, en el campo lo da todo, un suplente de lujo y lo que quieras, pero con él tampoco vamos a ningún lado.

Y ojo, que no es culpa suya, ni siquiera de Luis Enrique. España está pasando, probablemente, por la peor crisis de delanteros de su historia, no colocamos uno entre los 20 mejores del mundo ni de coña. Y Morata, dentro de la mediocridad general y por esa experiencia competitiva que tiene, es de lo poco salvable.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Básicamente de acuerdo en lo que dices, pero bajando un poco el _hype_ con Morata.
> 
> Morata ha jugado en el Madrid, la Juve, el Chelsea y el Atleti... con unos números bastante reguleros para un nueve. De hecho en verano el Atleti intentó colocarlo y no hubo manera. Es un jabato, en el campo lo da todo, un suplente de lujo y lo que quieras, pero con él tampoco vamos a ningún lado.
> 
> Y ojo, que no es culpa suya, ni siquiera de Luis Enrique. España está pasando, probablemente, por la peor crisis de delanteros de su historia, no colocamos uno entre los 20 mejores del mundo ni de coña. Y Morata, dentro de la mediocridad general y por esa experiencia competitiva que tiene, es de lo poco salvable.



Bueno, eso de que no vamos a ninguna parte... Con España lleva buena media, a veces en fútbol internacional te falla una posición y te toca poner a un jugador en teoría más flojo que luego no desentona, véase Capdevila en 2008-2010. Klose las metía de todos los colores en estos torneos y los años que estuvo en el Bayern de Múnich fueron peores a nivel de club que cualquier año de Morata. 

Hype ninguno, como dices es lo que hay, pero la gente que pide a jugadores de comprobada segunda y tercera fila como Aspas, Borja Iglesias o RDT y menosprecia la carrera y el rendimiento de Morata en equipos mucho mejores me parece sorprendente.


----------



## filets (12 Nov 2022)

El Barcelona es el equipo que mas jugadores tiene en el mundial, 16
Va a pillar 6M de indemnizacion de la FIFA

Espero que se lesionen todos, especialmente Lewandosky y Ansu Fati
Desde que el doctor Pruna llego al Barça, por peticion expresa de Javier, Fati no se ha vuelto a lesionar. Dicen que es porque "ha aprendido a pisar". Se ve que antes no sabía
Como en Qatar no hay doctor Pruna quiero verle reventar como un pura sangre en el Grand National


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Nov 2022)

Llevaba mucho sin eschuchar elRadio, y qué descojone con la introducción y sus 200 periodistas diciendo que no nos da para la Champions y que nos vamos a quedar en blanco.

Si es que tienen que pagarles por decir esas gilipolleces. No puede ser solo que sean unos hijos de puta.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (12 Nov 2022)

wanamaker dijo:


> No tengo un concepto amplio de llorar.
> Lo que pasa es que como llora todo dios a todas horas, lo veis normal.
> Vinicius tendra que adaptarse y eso le hara mejor. Que es futbol, no baile de salon.





Ulises 33 dijo:


> Son como los aficionados, que se creen que saben de fútbol y juzgan a gente de profesiones de las que no tienen ni puta idea, por eso vende el fútbol, de táctica de fútbol seguro que le das dos milvueltas, te ha faltado decir que es un alineador, encima pones a la chavineta de ejemplo, menos mal que los aficionados no somos entrenadores.



Y desde el sofá con la mano en la polla te hablan de poca intensidad o de que está gordo...


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Creo que también está Pepe, lo curioso es que el primero que llega es Lucas, se nota que estaban contagiados e iban todas a una, ahora van de flower power.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Nov 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Y desde el sofá con la mano en la polla te hablan de poca intensidad o de que está gordo...



E que es la realidad, yo reconozco que no tengo ni puta idea de tácticas, llega Marcos López y te da unas lecciones que encima cosas fáciles de entender dejan con el culo al aire a la Chavineta y al soldado Cholo. En la última de Cholo le faltó decir, no lo hace porque es muy prudente ¿quién cojones ha fichado jugadores que el no quiere y no sirven para la forma de jugar que le llevaron lejos?


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Barcelona es el equipo que mas jugadores tiene en el mundial, 16
> Va a pillar 6M de indemnizacion de la FIFA
> 
> Espero que se lesionen todos, especialmente Lewandosky y Ansu Fati
> ...



Ansu FAti juega con cuentagotas, no es titular todos los partidos. Se lo han callado muy bien, las operaciones de urgencia, etc, todos calladitos. Sin embargo , con Bale narraban todo y a ponerle a caer de un burro, ahora a la nueva víctima que se han buscado es Vinicius, si Vinicius no hiciera nada seguro que no se metían con él, eso es lo que se callan, luego dicen que no se meten con otros porque no provocan, que no cuenten milongas que ya me conozco el percal.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Nov 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Nos vemos en el hilo del mundial.
> Solo quería entrar para constatar varias evidencias:
> 1. El tío que lleva las imágenes del VAR es accionista mayoritario del Barça y uno de sus principales avalistas.
> 2. El Chiringuito amenazó a Vinicius con hacer una campaña mediática contra él si publicaba el video quejándose de racismo (acordaos de las declaraciones del alcohólico atlético ese que dice que es representante de jugadores...).
> ...



NO se olvide de Geradito y sus negocietes con Rubi, y seguro que se olvidan más cositas. Ah, que CVC le da una jugosa prima a Tebas si firman el acuerdo, unos pocos millones de na.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Primero, si rinde no sé de qué nos estamos quejando. El hijo de Amunike será el anticristo, pero si está haciendo un buen trabajo toca reconocérselo y a otra cosa, no se acaba el mundo.
> 
> Segundo, Morata ha jugado en Madrid, Atleti, Chelsea y Juventus. Juega Champions todos los años y sale al campo con la obligación de ganar cada partido en el que juega. Aspas es un buen futbolista que mete goles en un equipo cuya única obligación real es no descender, le da igual quedar 12 que 15 que 17. No juega un partido en Europa desde 2017. Si estuviese metiendo 25 goles al año daría para pensárselo, pero sus últimas 3 temporadas ha metido 14, 14 y 18 jugando los 38 partidos. Esos números los firman docenas de jugadores al año en las grandes ligas. Morata a día de hoy es mucho mejor futbolista para llevar a un Mundial que Aspas.



En un club grande es más fácil meter goles si tienes calidad, siempre tienes mejores compañeros y juegas más al ataque, de todas formas ni Aspas ni Morata han demostrado (vaya novedad lo que digo) que son de gran nivel, es lo que hay, de todas formas a mi me da igual el equipo de Luis Enrique, a ese que le llaman la Roja.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Nov 2022)

los hijos de mil putas siflíticas de Vomistar dan los pacopartidos de copa en los canales de la champions en vez de en los de liga


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Creo que también está Pepe, lo curioso es que el primero que llega es Lucas, se nota que estaban contagiados e iban todas a una, ahora van de flower power.



Pufas fue el único con algo parecido a cojones el día del Cádiz, que le dio un minicodazo a un hijo de puta.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> En un club grande es más fácil meter goles si tienes calidad, siempre tienes mejores compañeros y juegas más al ataque, de todas formas ni Aspas ni Morata han demostrado (vaya novedad lo que digo) que son de gran nivel, es lo que hay, de todas formas a mi me da igual el equipo de Luis Enrique, a ese que le llaman la Roja.



Los jugadores no son intercambiables como si fueran Playmobils, Aspas en el mejor momento de su carrera se estrelló en el Liverpool (que entonces no era lo que es hoy) y en el Sevilla (que era bueno pero en digamos un segundo escalón). Morata ha demostrado que no desentona en equipos mejores que ésos, aunque le falte un poquito para ser top a él mismo.

Además no es sólo meter goles, al final Morata todos los años juega unos cuantos partidos contra los mejores defensas del mundo, mientras que la prioridad de Aspas es salvar al Celta a base de goles al Elche y al Espanyol. A Aspas lo metes en el minuto 60 de unos cuartos y le dices, "ale, métele un gol a Varane y Upamecano o nos vamos pa casa" y no sabe ni por dónde empezar. Y lo digo sobre el Mundial porque es lo que está de actualidad, si mañana lo fichara un club top le pasaría lo mismo.

Su trayectoria en el Celta se merece todo el respeto del mundo, pero ya está, no nos imaginemos algo que no es.


----------



## Dave Bowman (12 Nov 2022)

A ver, tampoco te esfuerces tanto. Es un retrasado que acaba de reconocer que de tácticas no tiene ni puta idea. Y que me corrija si me equivoco, pero me temo que tampoco ha jugado mucho al fútbol ni se le ha dado especialmente bien.

Y aquí lo tenemos, escribiendo unos 10 mensajes al día. Asegurando que hay un complot a todos los niveles contra el Madrid, y él sin saber ni como bota un balón


----------



## Silluzollope (12 Nov 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> *La Selección rinde, eso es lo extraño*.



Definamos rendir, que en la eurocopa del año pasado sólo ganaron un partido. El resto fueron empates


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Los jugadores no son intercambiables como si fueran Playmobils, Aspas en el mejor momento de su carrera se estrelló en el Liverpool (que entonces no era lo que es hoy) y en el Sevilla (que era bueno pero en digamos un segundo escalón). Morata ha demostrado que no desentona en equipos mejores que ésos, aunque le falte un poquito para ser top a él mismo.
> 
> Además no es sólo meter goles, al final Morata todos los años juega unos cuantos partidos contra los mejores defensas del mundo, mientras que la prioridad de Aspas es salvar al Celta a base de goles al Elche y al Espanyol. A Aspas lo metes en el minuto 60 de unos cuartos y le dices, "ale, métele un gol a Varane y Upamecano o nos vamos pa casa" y no sabe ni por dónde empezar. Y lo digo sobre el Mundial porque es lo que está de actualidad, si mañana lo fichara un club top le pasaría lo mismo.
> 
> Su trayectoria en el Celta se merece todo el respeto del mundo, pero ya está, no nos imaginemos algo que no es.



Aspas no es un delantero centro al uso, rinde mas jugando de segundo delantero asociandose con otro mas por ejemplo del perfil de Morata. Para mi no llevarle siendo el delantero español mas goleador de la liga año tras año, es una injusticia manifiesta. Ademas, que se juega a que si fuese asturiano, Luis Enrique lo llevaria con los ojos cerrados.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Nov 2022)

El Newcastle va tercero. Como se meta en Champions ya este año alguno de los cagones ingleses a los que iban a regalar plaza de Superliga va a hacer el mismo ridículo que Lendoiro cuando estaba el Dépor jugando Champions y le dijo a Laporta que eso de que los equipos buenos hicieran una Liga entre ellos no, que mejor temporada a temporada.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Nov 2022)

CLASIFICACION LIGA ESPAÑOLA ANTES DEL PARON DEL MUNDIAL

1.-VAR$a 37 pts

2.-Real Madrid 35 pts

3.-FCBarcelona C de San Sebastian 26 pts

4.-FCBarcelona D de Bilbao 24 pts

5.-FCBarcelona B de Madrid 24 pts

6.-FCBarcelona E de Sevilla 24 pts

7.-FCBarcelona F de Pamplona 23 pts

8.-FCBarcelona G de Vallecas 22 pts

9.-FCBarcelona H de Villarreal 21 pts

10.-FCBarcelona I de Valencia 19 pts

11.-FCBarcelona J de Mallorca 19 pts

12.-FCBarcelona K de Valladolid 17 pts

13.-FCBarcelona L de Gerona 16 pts

14.-FCBarcelona M de Almería 16 pts

15.-FCBarcelona N de Getafe 14 pts

16.-Español 12 pts

17.-FCBarcelona Ñ de Vigo 12 pts

18.-FCBarcelona O de Sevilla 11 pts

19.-FCBarcelona P de Cadiz 11 pts

20.-FCBarcelona Q de Elche 4 pts


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Nov 2022)

esta ronda de copa es a único partido?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> esta ronda de copa es a único partido?



Sip


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Nov 2022)

entonces mis felicitaciones al SuperDepor


----------



## Chichimango (12 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> esta ronda de copa es a único partido?



Hasta semis, todo a un partido creo.

La Copa más barata de la historia, la puedes ganar casi sin darte cuenta.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> esta ronda de copa es a único partido?



Es el modelo ingles, como ultimamente. Todo a partido único salvo semifinales. Las semis son la única ronda a doble partido.

Un formato raro de narices, aunque tiene su gracia.


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> CLASIFICACION LIGA ESPAÑOLA ANTES DEL PARON DEL MUNDIAL
> 
> 1.-VAR$a 37 pts
> 
> ...



Tal cual,y al Español le puedes meter también como filial.

Es absurdo que el Madrid tenga que hacer ligas perfectas si quiere ganarle a un equipo al que le echan de Champions a falta de dos partidos.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Suprimo (12 Nov 2022)

El Arsenal hoy ha presentado la seria candidatvra a la Premier... los DOS goles de *Odegaard*


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Nov 2022)

No habléis de la Copa que me vengo arriba y creo que la ha vuelto a cagar el Cholético.


----------



## Dave Bowman (12 Nov 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Tal cual,y al Español le puedes meter también como filial.
> 
> Es absurdo que el Madrid tenga que hacer ligas perfectas si quiere ganarle a un equipo al que le echan de Champions a falta de dos partidos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



A ver, tampoco exageremos. Si el Barça hubiese tenido un grupo como el nuestro se hubiese clasificado con la polla por fuera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es el modelo ingles, como ultimamente. Todo a partido único salvo semifinales. Las semis son la única ronda a doble partido.
> 
> Un formato raro de narices, aunque tiene su gracia.



Pero claro en Inglaterra hay como 4 copas...y perdí la cuenta


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (13 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Anda que no se echa de menos al personaje este.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## feps (13 Nov 2022)

Tebas y Roures: la verdad sobre la ocultación de imágenes al VAR para perjudicar al Real Madrid


La competición liguera en España comienza a preocupar seriamente al madridismo, ya que las ayudas a la entidad azulgrana cada vez son más repetidas, así como los 'errores' en el VAR y en las retransmisiones.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## _Suso_ (13 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Menudo escándalo y luego te ves al jardinero quejándose de los árbitros


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Lo peor es que el árbitro en muchas jugadas estaba encima y no ha querido pitar o sacar la tarjeta roja.


----------



## 11kjuan (13 Nov 2022)

Alguien me puede explicar porque va al mundial Andy Fati?

Que ha hecho ese muchacho?

Me parece un Munir de la vida

Puedo entender lo de troncata aunque daría para otro capítulo.

En fin, me imagino que España se irá prontito a casa


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



ES el himno de la décima, no del Real Madrid.


----------



## Schenker (13 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Señores, eso no puede ser accidental. Al arbitro se le puede pasar una jugada (y en todo caso el VAR debería señalarla) pero 4 ó 5 agresiones sin balón no pasan desapercibidas. Está claro que hay un complot premeditado contra el Madrid.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Arsenal hoy ha presentado la seria candidatvra a la Premier... los DOS goles de *Odegaard*



Lo está haciendo bien, pero el Arsenal es un equipo perdedor, un patético de la vida. Si yo apostara lo haría por el Shitty.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

Schenker dijo:


> Señores, eso no puede ser accidental. Al arbitro se le puede pasar una jugada (y en todo caso el VAR debería señalarla) pero 4 ó 5 agresiones sin balón no pasan desapercibidas. Está claro que hay un complot premeditado contra el Madrid.



Es una cacería al Madrí mientras los árbitros y el Var miran para otro lado. Súmale un Madrí sin un líder claro ni nadie que defienda al resto y tienes el cóctel para que los equipos mediocres como Rayo y Cadiz hagan esto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El Arsenal hoy ha presentado la seria candidatvra a la Premier... los DOS goles de *Odegaard*



Y otra: Odegor no quiso competir. Se fue al Arsenal porque no tenía competencia e iba a ser titular. No tiene mentalidad de ganador.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> No habléis de la Copa que me vengo arriba y creo que la ha vuelto a cagar el Cholético.



La volverá a cagar, no te preocupes. Ese equipo está cogido con alfileres.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> A ver, tampoco exageremos. Si el Barça hubiese tenido un grupo como el nuestro se hubiese clasificado con la polla por fuera.



No tengo yo eso tan claro. Al Celtic vale, pero contra el Lespig y el Xaktar no hubiera ganado tan fácil. Es más, su grupo no era tan complicado. Veremos donde llegan Bayern e Inter. Yo apuesto a que no muy lejos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pero claro en Inglaterra hay como 4 copas...y perdí la cuenta



Hay dos. Y los sorteos son puros, no dirigidos como aquí.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y otra: Odegor no quiso competir. Se fue al Arsenal porque no tenía competencia e iba a ser titular. No tiene mentalidad de ganador.



Odegaard tiene una mentalidad muy del tipo "sé que soy bueno, y necesito galones. Dámelos", lo cual no casa con la nuestra, que funciona al revés. Aquí vienes, comes rabo y luego ya lo vamos viendo. Odegaard no quería pasar por el purgatorio por el que han pasado casi todos los grandes.

Es un jugadorazo y nosotros un club de la hostia, lamentablemente había incompatibilidad de caractetes. Nada más. Ojalá gane la Premier (Aunque el Shitty obviamente sigue siendo favorito).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Anda que no se echa de menos al personaje este.



A Gramos hay que reconocerle todo lo que hizo en el Madrí y en la selección. Y en la selección se le echará de menos también. Es increíble que un guerrero como era LE no sepa que tiene que llevarse a uno de estos para repartir y hacer de padre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Odegaard tiene una mentalidad muy del tipo "sé que soy bueno, y necesito galones. Dámelos", lo cual no casa con la nuestra, que funciona al revés. Aquí vienes, comes rabo y luego ya lo vamos viendo. Odegaard no quería pasar por el purgatorio por el que han pasado casi todos los grandes.
> 
> Es un jugadorazo y nosotros un club de la hostia, lamentablemente había incompatibilidad de caractetes. Nada más. Ojalá gane la Premier (Aunque el Shitty obviamente sigue siendo favorito).



No digo que no sea bueno, pero en el Madrí hay otros igual o mejores que él. Odegor tenía que ser el Vayaminga que tenemos, entrando poco a poco, pero él ya se creía el rey del mambo. Se llama meritocracia. En cuanto el Arsenal fiche a otro en esa posición, veremos donde acaba Odegor.

Y sí, ojalá gane el Arsenal para darle galones a la competición y que los jeques se coman los mocos, pero sigo apostando por el Shitty.

Y en la Premier van a empezar a pegarse entre ellos. 4 plazas champions, pero ya son 7-8 equipos que llevan jeques y milonarios. No entran todos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar porque va al mundial Andy Fati?
> 
> Que ha hecho ese muchacho?
> 
> ...



Ser del far$a. Tiene más talento y técnica que Munir, pero no lo ha demostrado. Tiene destellos, pero no es suficiente. Para eso me llevo a Aspas,Moreno, Iglesias,...


----------



## Dave Bowman (13 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No tengo yo eso tan claro. Al Celtic vale, pero contra el Lespig y el Xaktar no hubiera ganado tan fácil. Es más, su grupo no era tan complicado. Veremos donde llegan Bayern e Inter. Yo apuesto a que no muy lejos.



En fin, tienes razón y habría que jugar esos partidos y a ver que pasaba.

De todos modos, ya en el grupo que ha tenido el Barça, en Munich se juega bastante decente y de hecho hay un penalti no pitado a Dembele con 0-0 bastante claro que nadie entiende porque no se pita. Y contra el Inter tres cuartos de lo mismo. Si no se anula ese gol a Fati, o se pita el penalti por claras manos en el min 94, y posiblemente la historia hubiese sido otra.

No es que el Barça esté en la ruina deportiva y tenga el nivel del Deportivo de la Coruña como necesitáis creer aquí.

Así que hombre, si. Habria que ver como iban esos partidos contra el shaktar o el leizpig, si. Pero vamos...nadita q ver un grupo con otro.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No digo que no sea bueno, pero en el Madrí hay otros igual o mejores que él. Odegor tenía que ser el Vayaminga que tenemos, entrando poco a poco, pero él ya se creía el rey del mambo. Se llama meritocracia. En cuanto el Arsenal fiche a otro en esa posición, veremos donde acaba Odegor.
> 
> Y sí, ojalá gane el Arsenal para darle galones a la competición y que los jeques se coman los mocos, pero sigo apostando por el Shitty.
> 
> Y en la Premier van a empezar a pegarse entre ellos. 4 plazas champions, pero ya son 7-8 equipos que llevan jeques y milonarios. No entran todos.



Aquí Courtois y Vinicius, los dos mejores que tenemos (entre otros), fueron fockados sin piedad al principio. Les dimos palos por todos los lados.

Que pasa, que cuando "te curtes tanto", luego llega el momento TOP y te sabes manejar. Los rivales lo llaman épica/suerte, pero es parte del proceso. Cuando estás acostumbrado a la alfombra y te toca camino de tierra bacheado, pues te tropiezas siempre.

Aquí se ha criticado a todo el mundo. Hasta a Modric. Odegaard no quiso pasar por ahi, muy respetable. Está encontrando su sitio y que le vaya genial. Ninguna de las dos partes tiene que lamentar nada.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (13 Nov 2022)

Ahora que se llevan lo de los picos de forma y todas esas mierdas, yo creo que está bastante claro que el Lolsernal y el Nápoles se la han jugado en estar ahora a tope y luego ya se verá. Seguramente les salga bien, porque están como a 15 puntos de caer a puestos UEFA, pero la temporada se les va a hacer muy larga.

Y Odegaard nos dejó tirados 2 veces. La primera porque, después de que le regalaran un par de partidos de titular dónde no hizo nada, se lesionó y quería que le guardaran el sitio como si esto fuera la Real. Y la segunda porque directamente prefirió seguir en el Arsenal que jugar en un equipo decente. Llorad por el que se lo merezca. Si es que hay alguno, que no se me ocurre ningún caso.


----------



## Dave Bowman (13 Nov 2022)

Además el calendario del Barça tampoco ha tenido nada q ver con el del Madrid.

A día de hoy, partidos serios de visitante, el Barça ha jugado en Anoeta, Pizjuan, Bernabeu, Mestalla y entre medias Inter y Bayern. El Real Madrid ha jugado contra el Atlético


----------



## feps (13 Nov 2022)

Solari ha vuelto al Real Madrid


Desde hace una semana, Solari ya trabaja en su nuevo despacho de Valdebebas. Asume el puesto de Director de Fútbol, un eslabón alto en el organigrama.




as.com


----------



## Dave Bowman (13 Nov 2022)

Y estar hablando de complots. Pues no sé muy bien como casa eso con expulsar a Lewandowski en el minuto 30 de un partido o conceder el gol q le concedieron a Osasuna.

Y respecto lo q hablabamos de la Champions. Yo veo al Madrid jugar contra Cadiz, Almería, Rayo Vallecano, etc y tampoco es q vea nada excepcional ni nada q justifique pensar q el Madrid pase de primero de grupo en la champions y el barça fuese a quedar tercero contra Leizpig y Sheriff, la verdad


----------



## feps (13 Nov 2022)

Agamenón o su porquero.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (13 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar porque va al mundial Andy Fati?
> 
> Que ha hecho ese muchacho?
> 
> ...



Ansu fati: Negro y del barça. Ha ido por eso.
Eric garcia: ser del barça y movidas del representante.
Jordi Albs: ser del barça
Koke: ¿¿¿¿¿
Morata: Ser el mejor 9 que tiene España.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Y estar hablando de complots. Pues no sé muy bien como casa eso con expulsar a Lewandowski en el minuto 30 de un partido o conceder el gol q le concedieron a Osasuna.
> 
> Y respecto lo q hablabamos de la Champions. Yo veo al Madrid jugar contra Cadiz, Almería, Rayo Vallecano, etc y tampoco es q vea nada excepcional ni nada q justifique pensar q el Madrid pase de primero de grupo en la champions y el barça fuese a quedar tercero contra Leizpig y Sheriff, la verdad



Podemos discutir la primera amarilla, pero la segunda es una agresión con premeditación y alevosía y espero que le caigan 4 partidos por lo menos.


----------



## Dave Bowman (13 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Podemos discutir la primera amarilla, pero la segunda es una agresión con premeditación y alevosía y espero que le caigan 4 partidos por lo menos.



La segunda amarilla es clara. La primera es un esperpento. Que sumado al gol concedido a Osasuna en ese partido tb daría motivos para hablar de complot.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> La segunda amarilla es clara. La primera es un esperpento. Que sumado al gol concedido a Osasuna en ese partido tb daría motivos para hablar de complot.



No veo complot por ningún sitio cuando ese árbitro pita igual a todos. Al Madrí le pitó tres penaltis en contra el año pasado en un mismo partido. Por no decir que ha expulsado varias veces a Casemiro, Bale, Gramos,...


----------



## Schenker (13 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Joer, he estado dándole vueltas a las imágenes pensando "a qué me recuerda esto" hasta que he dado con ello:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2022)

Rüdiger a AS: "Me abro la cabeza por el equipo, eso es lo que soy"


El central habla para AS justo antes del Mundial. Sus difíciles orígenes en Berlín, la relación con Ancelotti, su idilio con la afición blanca...



as.com


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (13 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Al Chumino le sigo sin ver cualidades, tecnicamente lo veo nulo.



Es una estafa multimillonaria de FloPer.

Echar a Casemiro con 30 años es una cagada histórica.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (13 Nov 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Tenía razón Benzema con lo de Vinícius. Su problema es que no piensa.



Mierdicius es un retrasado mental. No sabe jugar al futbol y es tonto perdido... casi tanto como los que ven en el un futbolista superior a Mbappé.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (13 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Vieron en el VAR que era de roja, asi que hubo ordenes de no repetir nada.
> 
> Y lo peor no es la corrupcion de La Liga, si no que el Madrid callara.



FloPer calla como la putita que es.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (13 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Alaba fatal eh. En esa jugada se ha quedado anclado atrás.



Alaba es un esperpento de jugador, Malísimo central.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (13 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Tchouameni ya lleva varios partidos que juega claramente andando, no me jodas.



110 M EUR del RM al Mónaco... A saber la de millones que habrá desviado FloPer en esa ruinosa operación.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (13 Nov 2022)

HDR dijo:


> La culpa de todo esto es de Florentino y la directiva.
> 
> Madridismo no es ser un niño bueno que sale a pedir perdón después de cada partido. Algunos no han aprendido nada de Mourinho.
> 
> Tebas va a por Florentino por la Superliga, y a su vez la Liga tiene que ganarla el Barcelona sí o sí, o desaparecen. Y mientras tanto el Real Madrid ha sentado un precedente, lleva demasiado tiempo permitiendo por buenismo una serie de comportamientos en la Liga y en otros organismos que no se pueden tolerar. A veces hay que entrar en guerra, y hacer limpieza. De lo contrario eres un pelele en manos de intereses ajenos y contrarios a los tuyos.



Así es... FloPer es un traidor.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (13 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ES que está cantado que el palancas va a ser S.A, , lo van a vender es seguro, la deuda sabénd e sobre que no se puede pagar, la cuestión es a quién el ha vendido la deuda Godman Sachs. La lucha Gerardo y Lapuerta va a ser cachonda, pero lo mejor es como se lo van a vender a los culerdos y como se lo van a tragar.



No veo yo claro que un fondo de inversión o un magnate compre un club tan enmierdado de política nazionalista.

Tampoco creo que el nazionalismo catalufo deje en manos de una entidad privada su herramienta más mediática que es el FCB.

Les va mejor así siendo un club-estado en un estado que les permite estar por encima del bien y del mal

#EspanyaEnsRescata


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (13 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Qué HdlgP es FloPer con sus silencios


----------



## Manero (13 Nov 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Vieron en el VAR que era de roja, asi que hubo ordenes de no repetir nada.
> 
> Y lo peor no es la corrupcion de La Liga, si no que el Madrid callara.



El VAR no entró porque se veía que el primero en golpear a Fali era Rodrygo, por eso el VAR se inhibió ya que aunque hubieran expulsado a los dos los varios partidos de sanción a Rodrygo por la agresión no se los quitaba nadie.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Qué HdlgP es FloPer con sus silencios



Ya te digo, hace días que no postea el muy cabrón.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (14 Nov 2022)

A ver si los trollazos del hilo descubren la entrevista a Ronaldo y así no tienen que entretenerse inventando tonterías que es imposible que se crea alguien. Como la de que Rodrygo golpea primero a Fali.


----------



## fachacine (14 Nov 2022)

Joder esta noticia es lamentable, quién te ha visto y quién te ve, serresiete, ególatra de mierda...

Benzema confiesa que Cristiano no lo ha felicitado por el Balón de Oro: "Tranquilo..."


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Ya te digo, hace días que no postea el muy cabrón.



Es que me he ido de fin de semana pero ya estoy aquí


----------



## feps (14 Nov 2022)

Ancelotti siente que necesita 'recuperar' al Alaba del año pasado para ser TOP


La actualidad de David Alaba ‘preocupa’ a Carlo Ancelotti, quien festeja más que nadie que el austriaco no vaya a la Copa del Mundo y el hecho de poder trabajar junto a su pupilo en los próximos días por Valdebebas. Recuperar la mejor versión del zaguero, un claro objetivo el cuerpo técnico...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder esta noticia es lamentable, quién te ha visto y quién te ve, serresiete, ególatra de mierda...
> 
> Benzema confiesa que Cristiano no lo ha felicitado por el Balón de Oro: "Tranquilo..."




cr siempre fue así


----------



## Manero (14 Nov 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> A ver si los trollazos del hilo descubren la entrevista a Ronaldo y así no tienen que entretenerse inventando tonterías que es imposible que se crea alguien. Como la de que Rodrygo golpea primero a Fali.



Que cachondo, dos posts por encima del tuyo te he mostrado un video donde se ve a Rodrygo soltar su brazo el primero y aún así lo sigues negando. Que grande es el refranero español con frases como "no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver".

Y te describo como fué la conversación en la sala del VAR en aquella jugada:

-Mira aquí Pepe el Fali le ha pegao a Rodrygo, hay que expulsarlo.
-Espera Jose Juan, amplía la imagen que se ve como Rodrygo también le suelta un manotazo en la cara al Fali
-Otia es verdá se pegan lo do. Entonce que hacemo, los expulsamo a lo do??
-Calla Jose Juan, que si los expulsamos a los dos le caerá una buena sanción a Rodrygo y eso no lo podemos permitir, que Florentino se enfada y ya sabes lo que pasa cuando eso ocurre.
-Entonses que desimo Pepe?
-Que aquí no ha pasado nada Jose Juan. Pero para la retransmisión del partido envía la imagen en pequeño donde parece que el único que pega es el Fali.

-Arbitro: Atención Sala VAR, no he visto bien la jugada de una posible agresión a Rodrygo, que me decís de esa jugada?
-Sala VAR: César que no hay nada en esa jugada, sigan sigan


----------



## feps (14 Nov 2022)

¿Venderíais a Mendy si ofrecieran por su traspaso, por ejemplo, 70 millones de euros? Acaba contrato en 2025 y el Madrid no tiene claro qué hacer con él.


----------



## keko (14 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Venderíais a Mendy si ofrecieran por su traspaso, por ejemplo, 70 millones de euros? Acaba contrato en 2025 y el Madrid no tiene claro qué hacer con él.



Sí, sin duda. Creo que hay otras alternativas mejores a Mendy, que estén en precio es otra cosa. Lo mismo digo por Carvajal, que lleva temporadas muy malas, y necesita si o si un recambio para pelear el puesto, ojo no para ser suplente, sino que le pelee el puesto de verdad.


----------



## Manero (14 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> cr siempre fue así



Florentino lo conocía bien


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Venderíais a Mendy si ofrecieran por su traspaso, por ejemplo, 70 millones de euros? Acaba contrato en 2025 y el Madrid no tiene claro qué hacer con él.



Se puede vender si hay un sustituto fiable, ¿dónde están a buen precio? que si no es bueno en ataque al menos sea bueno en defensa, y que no cueste más de lo que vendes.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Nov 2022)

keko dijo:


> Sí, sin duda. Creo que hay otras alternativas mejores a Mendy, que estén en precio es otra cosa. Lo mismo digo por Carvajal, que lleva temporadas muy malas, y necesita si o si un recambio para pelear el puesto, ojo no para ser suplente, sino que le pelee el puesto de verdad.



Si no están a precio, no puedes vender, porque no puedes comprar. El Madrid ahora mismo pagaría una pasta por alguien joven con mucha proyección.


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Venderíais a Mendy si ofrecieran por su traspaso, por ejemplo, 70 millones de euros? Acaba contrato en 2025 y el Madrid no tiene claro qué hacer con él.



En los grandes partidos no ha defraudado en defensa


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Florentino lo conocía bien
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1260312



Manero metiendo el dedo en la llaga a ver si duele pero está bien AMORTIZADO el que dices.
tampoco era nada personal lo de florentino, es un tipo práctico


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2022)

*¿Notas un patrón?*


----------



## Manero (14 Nov 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Manero metiendo el dedo en la llaga a ver si duele pero está bien AMORTIZADO el que dices.
> tampoco era nada personal lo de florentino, es un tipo práctico



Esta vez mi comentario no iba contra Florentino, que bien que hizo en largar a CR y no tragarse su decadencia. Solo quería reflejar una realidad que es que todo aquel que conoce bien a CR opina lo mismo que Florentino, que Cristiano es un enfermo. Lo único que lamento es que con estas declaraciones de Cristiano seguro que saldrá de Manchester en el mercado invernal, por lo que no podremos disfrutar en el Camp Nou de una última noche de risas con Cristiano en la eliminatoria de EL. 

Una buena salida para CR sería ir al Rayo, equipo acorde a su nivel actual y además volvería a estar cerca de su novio Edu Aguirre.


----------



## filets (14 Nov 2022)

Cristiano Ronaldo, multón de un millón de libras ¿y ahora qué?


Cristiano Ronaldo se marchó al Mundial dando 'carpetazo' a su segunda etapa en Old Trafford. Su entrevista exclusiva con el periodista Piers Morgan en 'The Sun' hace prácticamente




www.marca.com





Despues del mundial se retira SEGURO
¿Por que? Porque va a hacer un mundial de mierda
El ManU le pagara lo que le queda de temporada y a Madeira a vivir de recuerdos


----------



## Edu.R (14 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¿Notas un patrón?*



Esto es una chorrada tremenda y pura demagogia.  .


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Cristiano Ronaldo, multón de un millón de libras ¿y ahora qué?
> 
> 
> Cristiano Ronaldo se marchó al Mundial dando 'carpetazo' a su segunda etapa en Old Trafford. Su entrevista exclusiva con el periodista Piers Morgan en 'The Sun' hace prácticamente
> ...



eso o a meter goles en wokeland anteriormente conocido como estados unidos

por cierto, ya que hay paron y el mundial no me interesa, aqui reflexiones postpartido tras el partido ante el cadiz y la polemica accion a rodrigo


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (14 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Florentino lo conocía bien
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1260312



FloPer es un psicópata. No soportaba que CR7 fuera una estrella que brillaba más que él.

En un test básico de psicopatía quedaría retratado a las primeras de cambio:

¿Tiene mucha locuacidad y encanto superficial?​​¿Se siente superior a los demás?​​¿Suele mentir descarademente?​​¿Es astuto/a y suele manipular a los demás?​​¿Es frío/a y carece de remordimientos o culpa?​​¿Sus afectos son superficiales?​​¿Carece de sensibilidad y empatía para con los demás?​​¿No sabe aceptar la responsabilidad de sus propias acciones?​


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (14 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¿Notas un patrón?*



- La banderita de Ucrania: país corrupto a más no poder, no perteneciente a la UE, no perteneciente a la OTAN y primo-hermano de Rusia.

- Que el malísimamente planificado RM de esta Tª es incapaz de dejar la portería a cero frente a rivales inferiores

- Que el arruinado RM de esta Tª es incapaz de ganar con holgura a rivales inferiores... e incluso incapaz de ganar.

- Que con la mierda del VAR el tiempo añadido ha aumentado considerablemente.

- Que hasta que el árbitro no pita el final el partido no ha acabado y el RM puede meter más goles.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (14 Nov 2022)

Por favor, ¿algún florentinista o algún supranormal, como @Taliván Hortográfico , me puede explicar, desde una perspectiva madridista, *qué cojones hace el MUSCULARMENTE AGOTADO Benzemá de gira celebrando su Balón de Oro, con el RM, en el campo, y ante la afición, de un club de fútbol ajeno al RM*?

Por favor, utilizad lenguaje simplón y apoyaos en dibujitos, si procede, para que alguien como yo lo entienda. 

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Cicciolino (14 Nov 2022)

El tito Floren fichando, bajo la atenta mirada de @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos:


----------



## Dr.Muller (14 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Esta vez mi comentario no iba contra Florentino, que bien que hizo en largar a CR y no tragarse su decadencia. Solo quería reflejar una realidad que es que todo aquel que conoce bien a CR opina lo mismo que Florentino, que Cristiano es un enfermo. Lo único que lamento es que con estas declaraciones de Cristiano seguro que saldrá de Manchester en el mercado invernal, por lo que no podremos disfrutar en el Camp Nou de una última noche de risas con Cristiano en la eliminatoria de EL.
> 
> Una buena salida para CR sería ir al Rayo, equipo acorde a su nivel actual y además volvería a estar cerca de su novio Edu Aguirre.



Yo pienso lo mismo del máquina


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Esta vez mi comentario no iba contra Florentino, que bien que hizo en largar a CR y no tragarse su decadencia. Solo quería reflejar una realidad que es que todo aquel que conoce bien a CR opina lo mismo que Florentino, que Cristiano es un enfermo. Lo único que lamento es que con estas declaraciones de Cristiano seguro que saldrá de Manchester en el mercado invernal, por lo que no podremos disfrutar en el Camp Nou de una última noche de risas con Cristiano en la eliminatoria de EL.
> 
> Una buena salida para CR sería ir al Rayo, equipo acorde a su nivel actual y además volvería a estar cerca de su novio Edu Aguirre.



Cristiano todavía era capaz de eliminaros y lo sabes.


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Es una estafa multimillonaria de FloPer.
> 
> Echar a Casemiro con 30 años es una cagada histórica.



Fue Casemiro el que pidió irse. Además A TChuamení (o como sea) hay que darle un voto de confianza, un tío que es titular en Francia no puede ser un paquete, como quieres hacer ver.


----------



## feps (14 Nov 2022)

Es cierto que Mendy ofensivamente no aporta nada, a diferencia del mejor Marcelo. Sin embargo, defensivamente es perfecto. Si no llegara una colosal oferta, yo definitivamente me quedaría con Mendy. La principal labor de un lateral es defender, y no sé si hay alguno en el mundo que a día de hoy sea mucho mejor que él en dicha faceta.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (14 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Fue Casemiro el que pidió irse. Además A TChuamení (o como sea) hay que darle un voto de confianza, un tío que es titular en Francia no puede ser un paquete, como quieres hacer ver.



Hay muchas formas de romper una relación...
------------
Si a tu novia, que es un pibón, te ha demostrado que te quiere y ha estado contigo apoyándote en los peores momentos, le regalas mierdas de segunda mano del wallapop...

...y a tus feuchas putitas les regalas sortijazos y vestidazos cada finde que te las llevas a un parador...

Lo normal es que tu novia pida dejar la relación. PORQUE TÚ LA HAS MANDADO A LA PUTA MIERDA.
------------
Si a Casemiro, dios las últimas 8 Tª y MVP de la final de la última Copa de Europa, le pagas un salario muy por debajo de mercado... y le argumentas que no hay dinero... mientras tiras cientos de millones en Hazard, Bale e Isco... mientras las fichas de petardos recien llegados, como Alaba y Rüdiger, casi duplican la ficha de Casemiro...

Lo normal es que Casemiro pida dejar la relación. PORQUE FloPer LE HA MANDADO A LA PUTA MIERDA.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Nov 2022)

A Mendy le tienes que dar estructura. Que defienda la banda de Vinicius, proteja a Alaba y a Kroos, y sólo pase del medio campo para desmarcarse simplemente para distraer a un defensor y ensanchar la línea del rival, sabiendo que no se la va a pasar nadie a menos que esté completa y absolutamente solo.

Qué pasa este año: Kroos está jugando de pivote mucho más centrado, en lugar de ponerse de lanzador a la izquierda de Casemiro, porque Tchouameni por ahora da muy poca salida del balón; Alaba está en la luna; sin Benzema, Vinicius tiene que entrar a crear mucho más por el centro y Mendy no sabe ni por dónde le da el viento cuando eso ocurre.

A mí me parece un buen jugador que está pagando el despelote del último mes, donde además él era de los pocos de la plantilla que estaba al 50% si iba o no iba al Mundial. (Los demás o sabían que iban, tipo Valverde, Modric o Benzema, o sabían que no iban, tipo Alaba o Kroos).

Yo no me preocuparía mucho, no todos los jugadores pueden ser determinantes, él es un jugador secundario que si el equipo funciona él también funciona, y si no pues no va a ser él quien te lo arregle.


----------



## cebollo (14 Nov 2022)

Portugal tiene una buena selección y Cristiano podría ser muy útil entrando en el minuto 75. Podría hacer algún gol decisivo y Portugal podría llegar lejos. Si se empeña en ser titular va a ser malo para todos.


----------



## Manero (14 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Cristiano todavía era capaz de eliminaros y lo sabes.



Desde el banquillo o la grada dificilmente podría eliminar a nadie Cristiano. Porque ha sido desaparecer de las alineaciones y encadenar el United una buena racha de resultados de 9 de 12 victorias. 

La gracia de la visita de Cristiano al Camp Nou iba a ser burlarse de él por estar en el banquillo y no jugar.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (15 Nov 2022)

¡¡¡Qué tontos los del FCB...!!! No se les ha ocurrido poner un techo retráctil para organizar partidos de tenis de jugadores retirados, partidos de hockey hielo, partidos de la NBA y conciertos de Rosalía para generar ingresos extraordinarios y competir económicamente con el City y el PSG...

¡¡¡Qué listo y qué grande es FloPer!!!


----------



## feps (15 Nov 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (15 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A Mendy le tienes que dar estructura. Que defienda la banda de Vinicius, proteja a Alaba y a Kroos, y sólo pase del medio campo para desmarcarse simplemente para distraer a un defensor y ensanchar la línea del rival, sabiendo que no se la va a pasar nadie a menos que esté completa y absolutamente solo.
> 
> Qué pasa este año: Kroos está jugando de pivote mucho más centrado, en lugar de ponerse de lanzador a la izquierda de Casemiro, porque Tchouameni por ahora da muy poca salida del balón; Alaba está en la luna; sin Benzema, Vinicius tiene que entrar a crear mucho más por el centro y Mendy no sabe ni por dónde le da el viento cuando eso ocurre.
> 
> ...



El problema que tenemos en el Madrid es que llevamos más de 25 años con laterales izquierdos de clase mundial, posiblemente los mejores de la historia y exigimos a Mendy que esté a la altura.
Es evidente que el chico no es Roberto Carlos ni Marcelo.


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2022)

*Un fantasma en Qatar*

Hazard estará en el Mundial, pese a su transparencia con el Madrid. Desde el Mallorca sólo ha participado en 70′. Lleva casi un año sin jugar un partido entero


----------



## feps (15 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> El problema que tenemos en el Madrid es que llevamos 20 años con laterales izquierdos de clase mundial, posiblemente los mejores de la historia y exigimos a Mendy que esté a la altura.
> Es evidente que el chico no es Roberto Carlos ni Marcelo.



El mayor problema lo tenemos en el lateral derecho. Que Carvajal ya está en declive y su suplente es mayor que él.


----------



## 11kjuan (15 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> El problema que tenemos en el Madrid es que llevamos 20 años con laterales izquierdos de clase mundial, posiblemente los mejores de la historia y exigimos a Mendy que esté a la altura.
> Es evidente que el chico no es Roberto Carlos ni Marcelo.



A Marcelo le costó unos años largos asentarse y tampoco es que defensivamente fuera muy bueno.

Dejaba muchos huecos.

Yo a Mendy no lo veo tan malo como lo pintan por aquí.

Quizás alguna que otra cagada y que se tira mucho tiempo en la enfermería puede ser un hándicap.

Pero bueno más allá de eso se asocia bien con Vinicius y tal.


----------



## The Replicant (15 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Yo a Mendy no lo veo tan malo como lo pintan por aquí.



en defensa es un puto muro, por alli no pasa ni dios

el problema es cuando se complica la vida con la pelota él mismo en zona peligrosa, es para que te de un infarto, si no fuera por eso seria TOP


----------



## JimTonic (15 Nov 2022)

resulta roures que habia avalado 100 millones de euros del presupuesto del barca solo ha puesto diez, un artificio contable


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 Nov 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> El problema que tenemos en el Madrid es que llevamos más de 25 años con laterales izquierdos de clase mundial, posiblemente los mejores de la historia y exigimos a Mendy que esté a la altura.
> Es evidente que el chico no es Roberto Carlos ni Marcelo.



Cierto, Mendy no es un colador como ambos pero no se debe contar con el en ataque.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 Nov 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> resulta roures que habia avalado 100 millones de euros del presupuesto del barca solo ha puesto diez, un artificio contable



Enrique Cerezo y Jesus Gil marcaron el camino....


----------



## Rothmans Racing (15 Nov 2022)

Este año no lo veo; sin 9 equipo envejecido y mucho moro negro, no son de fiar


----------



## Tubiegah (15 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Un fantasma en Qatar*
> 
> Hazard estará en el Mundial, pese a su transparencia con el Madrid. Desde el Mallorca sólo ha participado en 70′. Lleva casi un año sin jugar un partido entero



tan transparente como la pared que frota Homer con las krutyburgers


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> en defensa es un puto muro, por alli no pasa ni dios
> 
> el problema es cuando se complica la vida con la pelota él mismo en zona peligrosa, es para que te de un infarto, si no fuera por eso seria TOP



Mendy es un muro en defensa cuando va por el lateral defendiendo.

Pero Mendy empieza a ser un coladero cuando la jugada ha evolucionado y ya está en area grande o pequeña y hay que defender ahi. (por ejemplo cuando la jugada llegó por la otra banda) Ahí Mendy suele estar despistado. 

por ejemplo en uno de los ultimos partidos nos metieron un gol por su culpa: ni se entera que tiene detrás de el un delantero contrario que se adelanta a rematar y gol

lo de sus salidas de balon con cruces de cable incorporados y pases comprometidisimos o directamente perdidas con peligro de gol para el Madrid ahí ya ni hablamos

Mendy es bueno. Pero si no mejora lo anterior no puede ser ya el defensa izquierdo titular


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (15 Nov 2022)

Ese careto, ese gorra, esos pantalones cagones, ese vehículo Agenda2030añero...


----------



## Lake (15 Nov 2022)

Joder que mal gusto que tiene Vinicius , un BMW eléctrico todo lucecitas bakaladeras , que habrá sido lo que más ha llamado su atención por descontado.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (15 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Un fantasma en Qatar*
> 
> Hazard estará en el Mundial, pese a su transparencia con el Madrid. Desde el Mallorca sólo ha participado en 70′. Lleva casi un año sin jugar un partido entero



sera que como es moro....


----------



## loquehayqueoir (15 Nov 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Joder que mal gusto que tiene Vinicius , un BMW eléctrico todo lucecitas bakaladeras , que habrá sido lo que más ha llamado su atención por descontado.



Quien tuviese buen gusto con 22 años que tire la primera piedra, no me jodas. Lo que pasa es que a mí me daba para ponerme un jersey hortera, y a esta gente para comprarse un coche hortera. Es un diferencia de forma pero no de fondo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 Nov 2022)

Bueno, pues cono el mundial me importa tanto como la seleccion de Luis Enrique, ahi va un poco de debate artificial gracias al as, fuego amigo









Encontrando a Odegaard


A sus 23 años, Martin Odegaard ha encontrado su hábitat en el norte de Londres, donde ha recibido la confianza de Mikel Arteta y el brazalete de capitán. El




as.com







Ahi va mi opinion de mierda: el arsenal siempre hay un momento de la temporada en la que la prensa se acuerda, para recordar la venta del noruego y criticar a Perez. Eso si, siempre cuando el Arsenal se desinfla y acaba en la uefa, silencio de nuevo....a ver si hay suerte y este año gana la uefa, o llega a la final siquiera, que no olvidemos que una vez mas, esta en la uefa...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (15 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Quien tuviese buen gusto con 22 años que tire la primera piedra, no me jodas. Lo que pasa es que a mí me daba para ponerme un jersey hortera, y a esta gente para comprarse un coche hortera. Es un diferencia de forma pero no de fondo.



Ahora BMW patrocina al Madrid por eso llevan BMW, ese no debe ir mal, además los milenials tienen interiorizado de que para que las cosas funcionen hay que enchufarlas


----------



## Th89 (15 Nov 2022)

Le Fardé se retira a los 15' en el entrenamiento gabacho.

Ojalá tenga algo y se pierda el Mundial, por desertor.


----------



## Agente Coulson (15 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¿Notas un patrón?*



El tiempo de descuento, supongo. Que aumenta en los partidos en que el Madrid lo necesita.


----------



## The Replicant (15 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que a mí me daba para ponerme un jersey hortera, y a esta gente para comprarse un coche hortera.



es que no les hace falta ni comprárselo, BMW se los deja directamente, es otro nivel


----------



## The Replicant (15 Nov 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Joder que mal gusto que tiene Vinicius , un BMW eléctrico todo lucecitas bakaladeras , que habrá sido lo que más ha llamado su atención por descontado.



fockar chortinas en el coche con luces de neon manda

taluecs


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (15 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¡¡¡Qué tontos los del FCB...!!! No se les ha ocurrido poner un techo retráctil para organizar partidos de tenis de jugadores retirados, partidos de hockey hielo, partidos de la NBA y conciertos de Rosalía para generar ingresos extraordinarios y competir económicamente con el City y el PSG...
> 
> ¡¡¡Qué listo y qué grande es FloPer!!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1261127



Van a reformar el Palau, mucho mejor para eventos de ese estilo. 

Un concierto en un estadio de fútbol hay 1 al año, pocos artistas pueden hacerlo. 

Convenciones grandes para usar el Bernabéu igualmente habrá 1 en todo el año, ya existen recintos que se ocupan de estos eventos. Yo lo veo un sinsentido, pudiendo poner el estadio en otra zona y vender los terrenos.

El Camp Nou está en una zona menos concurrida, tiene espacio para el Palau, oficinas y pista de hielo, son proyectos distintos.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (15 Nov 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Van a reformar el Palau, mucho mejor para eventos de ese estilo.
> 
> Un concierto en un estadio de fútbol hay 1 al año, pocos artistas pueden hacerlo.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. 

No descartes que te insulten por dar tal baño de realidad a los florentinistas que se han tragado lo de los ingresos extraordinarios por la explotación del estadio. 2000 M de EUR tirados a la basura y ruina económica.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Nov 2022)

tiouchamendi se carga a NKOUNKU een un entrenamiento


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (16 Nov 2022)

*¿Es FloPer el peor presidente de la historia del fútbol?*

¿Hay algún pte. que haya desfilfarrado tanto dinero en jugadores inválidos o pre-jubilados?

¿Hay algún pte. que haya permitido que los jugadores de su club *dejen de jugar al fútbol, se dediquen a vaguear y a cobrar riéndose de dicho club y de sus aficionados*?

¿Hay algún pte. que haya permitido que los jugadores estrella de su club que más dinero han costado, y más dinero cobran, *aleguen lesiones para no jugar en dicho club y vayan a jugar todos los partidos y competiciones internacionales con su selección*?

¿Hay algún pte. que haya permitido que un jugador de su club vaya a *celebrar un balón de oro, con un tercer club, y al margen de su propio club*?

- Woodgate
- Kaka
- Bale
- Isco
- Mariano
- Hazard
- Benzemá


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (16 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Se irá cobrando el contrato firmado.

Quizás el RM le debió largar (DIMISIÓN DE FloPer INCLUIDA) hace 2 años para ahorrarse que, para colmo, este sinvergüenza se llevase las primas por la Liga y la Copa de Europa.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



O lo que es lo mismo, aceptare que me paguen todo a menos que algun pardillo acepte pagarmelo....


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Nov 2022)




----------



## Manero (16 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ese careto, ese gorra, esos pantalones cagones, ese vehículo Agenda2030añero...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1261654



Paso 1: Vinicius provoca con su juego y sus actitudes a jugadores y aficionados rivales
Paso 2: Cuando estos le acusan de provocador Vinicius usa el comodin del racismo y se inventa que todo viene por bailar
Paso 3: Saca una línea de ropa bajo el nombre "Baila ViniJr" con la que comercia y se enriquece con ese supuesto racismo.

Si no fuera porque Vinicius roza el retraso mental y es incapaz de atarse los cordones el solo diría que es un genio por trazar un plan sin fisuras como ese para hacerse rico. Pero como es gilipollas integral lo que seguramente tenga sea un director de Marketing que es un auténtico crack en lo suyo.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Nov 2022)

A Lewandoski le han metido 3 partidos por el gesto de la nariz. No jugará contra el Espanyol ni contra el Atleti.

Piqué tampoco, le han caido 4, aunque ya está retirado.


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2022)

*Mendy, muy tocado*

El francés sigue siendo titular para Ancelotti, pero llega al descanso tras quedarse fuera de Qatar prácticamente sobre la bocina y con números inferiores a los del curso pasado.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Mendy, muy tocado*
> 
> El francés sigue siendo titular para Ancelotti, pero llega al descanso tras quedarse fuera de Qatar prácticamente sobre la bocina y con números inferiores a los del curso pasado.



Mejor, así tiene tiempo de descansar y prepararse para lo que queda.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (16 Nov 2022)

Tres partidos de sanción a Lewandowski y cuatro a Piqué


El Comité de Competición ha decidido sancionar con tres partidos a Robert Lewandowski por ver la tarjeta roja en el encuentro entre Osasuna y Barcelona y los gestos que tuvo poster




www.marca.com


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Paso 1: Vinicius provoca con su juego y sus actitudes a jugadores y aficionados rivales
> Paso 2: Cuando estos le acusan de provocador Vinicius usa el comodin del racismo y se inventa que todo viene por bailar
> Paso 3: Saca una línea de ropa bajo el nombre "Baila ViniJr" con la que comercia y se enriquece con ese supuesto racismo.
> 
> Si no fuera porque Vinicius roza el retraso mental y es incapaz de atarse los cordones el solo diría que es un genio por trazar un plan sin fisuras como ese para hacerse rico. Pero como es gilipollas integral lo que seguramente tenga sea un director de Marketing que es un auténtico crack en lo suyo.



Vete a tu cueva y deja de decir gilipolleces.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Nov 2022)

Ojo al último anuncio de Nike: ¿es mejor el Mbappé de 2022 que el Ronaldinho de 2006? - MarcaTV


La compañía estadounidense ha juntado en un mismo spot a los mejores jugadores de la historia en su 'prime' (Ronaldo Nazario, Cristiano Ronaldo o Edgard Davies) con las estrellas del presente: Alex Morgan, Virgil Van Dijk, Sam Kerr, Kevin de Bruyne, Leah Williamson, Phil Foden o Carli Lloyd. ¿Y...




videos.marca.com


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Nov 2022)

Calentando para el Mundial.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Nov 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (16 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Sosillo... Y lo de meter a tías da por saco... 

Este es insuperable:


----------



## JimTonic (16 Nov 2022)

vaya bazofia de video, el mejor era el que jugaban contra el demonio


----------



## xilebo (16 Nov 2022)

*Endrick estará en Valdebebas*

Douglas, el padre del talento brasileño, revela en ‘UOL’ que viajarán las instalaciones del club a final de noviembre. Tras ello, si las conversaciones fructifican, instarían a los blancos a realizar oferta al Palmeiras.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Bueno, pues cono el mundial me importa tanto como la seleccion de Luis Enrique, ahi va un poco de debate artificial gracias al as, fuego amigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igual que con Jovic al principio de la temporada y es el mismo bluff que hemos tenido aquí.

Odegor es un jugador aceptable para un equipo segundón como el Arsenal, no para un equipo campeón. Bien vendido que está.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> O lo que es lo mismo, aceptare que me paguen todo a menos que algun pardillo acepte pagarmelo....



Hay que leer siempre entre líneas (yo también lo haría).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A Lewandoski le han metido 3 partidos por el gesto de la nariz. No jugará contra el Espanyol ni contra el Atleti.
> 
> Piqué tampoco, le han caido 4, aunque ya está retirado.



No confundamos a la gente. Son 3 partidos por agresión y por insultar al árbitro. Pocos le han caído. Y la caverna far$elonista ya ha sacado el arsenal diciendo que es una vergüenza esto mientras no sancionan a Ancelotti.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ojo al último anuncio de Nike: ¿es mejor el Mbappé de 2022 que el Ronaldinho de 2006? - MarcaTV
> 
> 
> La compañía estadounidense ha juntado en un mismo spot a los mejores jugadores de la historia en su 'prime' (Ronaldo Nazario, Cristiano Ronaldo o Edgard Davies) con las estrellas del presente: Alex Morgan, Virgil Van Dijk, Sam Kerr, Kevin de Bruyne, Leah Williamson, Phil Foden o Carli Lloyd. ¿Y...
> ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Calentando para el Mundial.



A los que están alrededor.


----------



## Raul83 (17 Nov 2022)

Basura infantiloide el anuncio de Naiki. Una verguenza para Japón y el anime que un personaje de dibujos animados salga en él.


----------



## feps (17 Nov 2022)

He leído que Jorge Javier Castaño le hizo anoche una entrevista-masaje a Jaume Roures. Al parecer, le dejaron irse de rositas respecto a las agresiones no televisadas a jugadores del Madrid. Una gran basura de radio.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> He leído que Jorge Javier Castaño le hizo anoche una entrevista-masaje a Jaume Roures. Al parecer, le dejaron irse de rositas respecto a las agresiones no televisadas a jugadores del Madrid. Una gran basura de radio.



Todos saben a quienes obedecen y lo que tienen que hacer, encima son antimadridistas, son de todo menos periodistas.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (17 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> He leído que Jorge Javier Castaño le hizo anoche una entrevista-masaje a Jaume Roures. Al parecer, le dejaron irse de rositas respecto a las agresiones no televisadas a jugadores del Madrid. Una gran basura de radio.



Que le eche cojones ybse deje entrevistar por Gargamel o por Pepe Herrero...saben muy bien donde tiene que aparecer el bastardo ese...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Nov 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> lo de sus salidas de balon con cruces de cable incorporados y pases comprometidisimos o directamente perdidas con peligro de gol para el Madrid ahí ya ni hablamos



Recuérdame ese regalito que le hizo al Barça.


----------



## feps (17 Nov 2022)

Acojonante.









Jaume Roures: "No tenemos nada que ver con el VAR; la acción de Fali se repitió dos veces y el VAR no actuó"


"Que pidan explicaciones a los árbitros y a la Federación. No sé quién orquesta esas campañas", pidió el socio fundador de Mediapro en El Partidazo de...




www.cope.es


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Acojonante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ellos no tienen nada que ver y tampoco le he dado 100 millones al Cagalona, que me cobraré en acciones cuando sean SA.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (17 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Calentando para el Mundial.




Para ésto pago internet.


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Nov 2022)

Ideas para llevar la bandera LGTEBIQPGJÑ en Qatar.


----------



## xilebo (17 Nov 2022)

*¡El Madrid recibirá dinero por Bale, Casemiro y Varane!*

La FIFA contempla pagar a los clubes por el perjuicio de haber tenido que dejar a sus jugadores en los dos últimos años del ciclo mundialista. Como poco, el club blanco recibirá por todos 2,75M€.


----------



## Woden (17 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ideas para llevar la bandera LGTEBIQPGJÑ en Qatar.



Hombre, nuestra hamija Nata Lee.


----------



## El chepa (17 Nov 2022)

Ha muerto Rodax. Vi en directo su 0-3 en el Bernabéu y la posterior lluvia de almohadillas. Uno le dio a otro con la almohadilla y casi salen a hostias. Eran almohadillas de las antiguas, del grosor de in asiento de coche, luego las cambiaron por unas más finas que no llegaban al campo.


----------



## fran83 (17 Nov 2022)

Rubiales.. Otro presunto chorizo jajaja









Un chalé, dos pisos y un dúplex de 2M: las 4 casas que la RFEF ha pagado a Rubiales


El sumario de los Supercopa Files revela que la RFEF ha costeado el alquiler de hasta tres casas diferentes de Rubiales y le paga ahora más de la mitad de la hipoteca de un ático de lujo en la calle Ferraz




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## feps (17 Nov 2022)

Con Mou empezó todo. Tuvo la astucia de colocar a Cristiano como delantero centro por primera vez en su carrera.


----------



## JimTonic (17 Nov 2022)

Aunque *para él es incontestable que Ferrán Torres esté en la lista*. “Como padre le doy la razón a Luis Enrique, porque si voy a estar un mes fuera de casa y me dejas llevarme al novio de mi hija y que no esté con la niña, yo también lo hago y lo tengo vigilado”, concluyó. 










Miguel Lago, sobre el Mundial: "Se ve que mi campaña titulada 'Luis Enrique hijo de **** Aspas selección' no cuajó"


El cómico vigués se despacha a gusto con la convocatoria de la selección durante su última actuación en Madrid




www.farodevigo.es


----------



## fachacine (17 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> ¿Venderíais a Mendy si ofrecieran por su traspaso, por ejemplo, 70 millones de euros? Acaba contrato en 2025 y el Madrid no tiene claro qué hacer con él.



Con un lacito por ese precio


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (17 Nov 2022)

Así es el RM, arruinado y sin planificación, de FloPer. Vendiendo jugadores y buscando delantero a mitad de Tª









El Real Madrid quiere desprenderse de cuatro jugadores en enero y mantiene la opción de fichar un delantero


El equipo blanco quiere buscar destino a Mariano, Odriozola y Vallejo. Se esperan ofertas por Hazard tras el Mundial y el club estudiará si ficha u...




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Roedr (18 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ese careto, ese gorra, esos pantalones cagones, ese vehículo Agenda2030añero...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1261654



Estás obsesionado con Vini. El Madrid no ficha a sus jugadores por inteligentes, los fichar por saber dar buenas coces al balón.


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Nov 2022)

Marcelo, un visto y no visto


En Olympiacos están muy descontentos por el estado físico del brasileño y también por el de Vrsaljko. Ambos podrían abandonar el Pireo en enero.




as.com





Con lo fácil que hubiese sido colgar las botas y no arrastrarse más.


----------



## fachacine (18 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Marcelo, un visto y no visto
> 
> 
> En Olympiacos están muy descontentos por el estado físico del brasileño y también por el de Vrsaljko. Ambos podrían abandonar el Pireo en enero.
> ...



Joder este tio no tiene vergüenza


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Nov 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder este tio no tiene vergüenza



Si yo estuviera en el pellejo de Marcelo trataria de tener a la gente alli con una impresion de nl ir en modo jubilacion. Para empezar porque alli los ultras no ne acabo de fiar de qud no hagan cualquier salvajada, pero aunque eso ya no sea como antes, tampoco me fiaria de que incluso el propio club haga un simpa y Marcelo no trinque un duro por estar alli....

Quiza los viejos del lugar recuerden al base drl Madrid campeon de Europa con Sabonis Jose Lasa. Tras el baloncesto fue sbogado experto en contratos de baloncesto y deporte...de que le vino? Tras dejar el Madrid fue a Atenas , creo que al AEK, donde llego a la final four un año creo recordar....pues llegado el momento dejaron de pagarle, porque si, y este si que era un profesional....


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Si yo estuviera en el pellejo de Marcelo trataria de tener a la gente alli con una impresion de nl ir en modo jubilacion. Para empezar porque alli los ultras no ne acabo de fiar de qud no hagan cualquier salvajada, pero aunque eso ya no sea como antes, tampoco me fiaria de que incluso el propio club haga un simpa y Marcelo no trinque un duro por estar alli....
> 
> Quiza los viejos del lugar recuerden al base drl Madrid campeon de Europa con Sabonis Jose Lasa. Tras el baloncesto fue sbogado experto en contratos de baloncesto y deporte...de que le vino? Tras dejar el Madrid fue a Atenas , creo que al AEK, donde llego a la final four un año creo recordar....pues llegado el momento dejaron de pagarle, porque si, y este si que era un profesional....



LO recuerdo, el base que mejor se entendía c on SAbonis, gran año en Grecia, pero el AEK dejó de pagarlo, historias raras y lo dejo. Que difícil es saber retirarse, Marcelo se niega cuando no está para jugar.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (19 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estás obsesionado con Vini. El Madrid no ficha a sus jugadores por inteligentes, los fichar por saber dar buenas coces al balón.



Este año los ha fichado por ser mamadous de la Agenda.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Así es el RM, arruinado y sin planificación, de FloPer. Vendiendo jugadores y buscando delantero a mitad de Tª
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Arruinado el RM? ¿Pero que dice este hombre?


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Arruinado el RM? ¿Pero que dice este hombre?



Yo no haría mucho caso al Alfredo Relaño del hilo.

Se ha cansado de ser director del As y se mete a forear a burbuja


----------



## Dr.Muller (19 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Así es el RM, arruinado y sin planificación, de FloPer. Vendiendo jugadores y buscando delantero a mitad de Tª
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hola
a esos 4 no creo que los venda por dinero
sobre todo uno que habla francés


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Arruinado el RM? ¿Pero que dice este hombre?



Arruinado por obra y gracia de FloPer con la absurda, innecesaria y contraproducente obra del estadio.

*DRAMA 1*
.- 2019: 575 millones de euros. Tipo de interés fijo del 2,5%, con un plan de amortizaciones anuales de 29,5 millones de euros entre 2023 y 2049.

.- 2021: 225 millones más a la banca para “financiar obras no incluidas inicialmente en la remodelación del estadio”.

.- 2022: Otros 224 milones de euros para la patraña del césped retráctil.

Salvo la gente que ha sufrido la LOGSE, y planes de estudios posteriores, sabe sumar, en su defecto sugiero que busques en Google.

Salvo habitantes en los mundos de Yupi todos sabemos que hasta la reforma doméstica más básica se va de presupuesto y de plazo... No hay que ser Einstein para extrapolar que la reforma del estadio se va a ir a los 2000 M EUR y se va a estar acabando/afinando durante décadas.

*Pregunta para la reflexión: *¿Por qué el RM está sin una estrella mundial de 9 y/o no ha podido fichar ni a Mbappé ni a Haaland?


*DRAMA 2*
La inversión no es rentable. Tal y como ha reconocido FloPer en los medios afines, de forma ofuscada para que los fanáticos/borregos se despisten, la explotación del estadio contechumbre es de unos míseros 18M EUR/Tª... que no daría ni para pagar las fichas de los Hazards de turno

*Pregunta para la reflexión:* ¿Cuántos eventos se han cancelado o dejado de celebrar en Madrid los últimos 20 años?


*DRAMA 3*
La falta de luz natural va a sentenciar al césped del Bernabéu. El último, y esperpéntico, partido contra el Cádiz ya era un patatal.

La mongolada del césped retráctil es un atentado contra el sentido comín. La hierba necesita su tiempo para prender/enraizarse/sellar/"coser" las secciones. Lo de Jugar un partido, desmontar el césped y a la semana jugar otro partido no se lo creen ni los supranormales florentinistas de este foro.

La puta obra va a inhabilitar el estadio para la práctica del fútbol.

*Pregunta para la reflexión:* ¿Por qué ningún equipo inglés, francés, alemán (países de mayor pluviosidad que Madrid) no han puesto techo y césped retráctil?


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Arruinado por obra y gracia de FloPer con la absurda, innecesaria y contraproducente obra del estadio.
> 
> *DRAMA 1*
> 2019: 575 millones de euros. Tipo de interés fijo del 2,5%, con un plan de amortizaciones anuales de 29,5 millones de euros entre 2023 y 2049.
> ...



Buenos días Relaño.

Podrías guardarme una taza del real Madrid y una toalla.?

Paso de coleccionar los cupones del As


----------



## Chichimango (19 Nov 2022)

Ahora se ha puesto de moda decir que Messi se merece el mundial. Que si no lo gana España, que lo gane Messi. Hasta el blandengue de Mijatovic entra en el juego. Vamos, que todos con Argentina porque sí, a ver si el niño cierra el círculo y el día de la final asciende a los cielos desde el centro del campo. 

El relato hamijos, es el relato.


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Ahora se ha puesto de moda decir que Messi se merece el mundial. Que si no lo gana España, que lo gane Messi. Hasta el blandengue de Mijatovic entra en el juego. Vamos, que todos con Argentina porque sí, a ver si el niño cierra el círculo y el día de la final asciende a los cielos desde el centro del campo.
> 
> El relato hamijos, es el relato.



Se lo deben a Diego Armando Maradona.
El más grande de la historia y que ahora está en la siniestra de Lucifer.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Nov 2022)

Entrevista a makelele. Para mi, util jugador que se las apaño para ser titular. En cualqiier caso para mi que se creia mejor de lo que era, lo que pasa que era el unico que hacia el trqbajo sucio.

Cuando se puso en rebeldia y forzo su marcha dejo claro que en un pulso entre club y estrella no ganaba el club. Yo deseaba que lo hubieran dejado finalizar el contrato y el en la grada leyendo el marca. Hubiera sido un mensaje de seriedad al mundo que le hubiera venido bien al club y que en esa epoca podia hacerlo porque el psg o el city no eran lo que son.









Makelele, en AS: “No me fui del Real Madrid por dinero”


Fueron 145 partidos los que jugó en el Madrid. Un futbolista adelantado a su tiempo, ahora sería el ‘5′ perfecto para cualquier grande.




as.com


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Entrevista a makelele. Para mi, util jugador que se las apaño para ser titular. En cualqiier caso para mi que se creia mejor de lo que era, lo que pasa que era el unico que hacia el trqbajo sucio.
> 
> Cuando se puso en rebeldia y forzo su marcha dejo claro que en un pulso entre club y estrella no ganaba el club. Yo deseaba que lo hubieran dejado finalizar el contrato y el en la grada leyendo el marca. Hubiera sido un mensaje de seriedad al mundo que le hubiera venido bien al club y que en esa epoca podia hacerlo porque el psg o el city no eran lo que son.
> 
> ...



Lo de makelele fue el principio del fin de los galácticos.

Eso y la retirada de Fernando hierro


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Buenos días Relaño.
> 
> Podrías guardarme una taza del real Madrid y una toalla.?
> 
> Paso de coleccionar los cupones del As



En vez de responder con bobaditas sin gracia... ¿por qué no intentas contra-argumentar educada y racionalmente?

DRAMA 1
Mira Tigris, el presupuesto total de la obra va a ser tal y cual...
Mira Tigris, el RM está sin una estrella mundial de 9 y no ha fichado a fulanito ni menganito por tal y cual...

Pero nada de ésto evidencia que el club esté arruinado... Muy al contrario, tiene dinero por castigo al nivel de los clubes estado.

DRAMA 2
Mira Tigris, el RM va a organizar tal y cual evento y va a recaudar tantos M EUR al año... obra amortizada en N años...
Mira Tigris, en Madrid llueve tantos días al año y no se pueden celebrar tales y cuales eventos... Ahora ya se podrá organizar tal y cual evento...

DRAMA 3
Mira Tigris, a la hierba le viene de PM la oscuridad por tal y cual... y las secciones de hierba se pegan y despegan como el velcro...

¡Ánimo, seguro que puedes!


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Lo de makelele fue el principio del fin de los galácticos.
> 
> Eso y la retirada de Fernando hierro



Casemiro es el Makelelé actual. FloPer no ha aprendido NADA de fútbol en 20 años.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Lo de makelele fue el principio del fin de los galácticos.
> 
> Eso y la retirada de Fernando hierro



A Hierro lo echó FloPer del RM de mala manera...


----------



## Edu.R (19 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Ahora se ha puesto de moda decir que Messi se merece el mundial. Que si no lo gana España, que lo gane Messi. Hasta el blandengue de Mijatovic entra en el juego. Vamos, que todos con Argentina porque sí, a ver si el niño cierra el círculo y el día de la final asciende a los cielos desde el centro del campo.
> 
> El relato hamijos, es el relato.



Messi ha ganado con su selección una Copa América y gracias. Siendo de las mejores del continente... es que en su época hasta Chile ha ganado más Copas América que Argentina.

No se merece un Mundial. Lo siento. Argentina ha sido siempre un equipo de nivel medio-alto que ha sido siempre elevado a los altares como equipo top, pero si le quitas la época de Maradona, en los Mundiales están a la altura de Suecia o de Paises Bajos. Sin desmerecer esas 3 finales en 4 Mundiales, ojo, que eso lo han conseguido muy pocos. Pero fuera de eso tienes la final aquella de 1930, y luego el regalo de 2014 con los cruces Paco que les tocaron y ya. Que un jugador tan bueno en un equipo de nivel medio-alto haya sido capaz de semejante "aportación"... pues no sé.

También os digo, para Argentina el partido clave va a ser el de Octavos. Ahi, o se van a casa, o van a llegar muy lejos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Arruinado por obra y gracia de FloPer con la absurda, innecesaria y contraproducente obra del estadio.
> 
> *DRAMA 1*
> .- 2019: 575 millones de euros. Tipo de interés fijo del 2,5%, con un plan de amortizaciones anuales de 29,5 millones de euros entre 2023 y 2049.
> ...





Hola, me llamo @Obiwanchernobil forero revelación 2021 y seguramente este año me alce con el galardón nuevamente, soy filósofo, escritor, altruista y vicepresidente del partido reformista a la vez que enemigo mortal de @Pajarotto

Voy a responder a tus cuestiones estimado forero.

1 Los presupuestos que manejas no son los correctos, aunque si te doy la razón en que hay que ser muy subnormal para pensar que va a ser rentable, aunque no pasa nada, se hace con el dinero público de los contribuyentes así que en realidad si que es rentable porque lo pagan los españoles y los beneficios son privados, básicamente lo que hace el Barcelona y un par de equipos más en la liga.


2 El tema del césped es por un problema de la oruga bengalí, está oruga se cría y expande muy rápido antes de transformarse en mariposa, y están intentando eliminarlas antes de comprar un césped nuevo, te digo esto porque trabajo en la AAOLA ( american asociatión of Little animals).

3 Los equipos ingleses (no sé si as estado en Inglaterra) no pueden construir sobre los propios estadios nada retráctil, el del Chelsea está en un callejon (literal) , el del united es enano, el del Liverpool se cae a cachos y el único que soportaría algo así es el del arsenal que es un estadio moderno pero que al hacerse ovalado hay demasiada distancia e irregularidad entre sus laterales y no puede hacerse, en los otros que te he nombrado directamente es que son muy bajos para hacerse y no aguantarían el peso, aparte de que como bien sabes la luz del sol no es algo que les sobre a nuestros amigos de UK, en Londres sin ir más lejos tiene el O2 construido específicamente para conciertos.


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> En vez de responder con bobaditas sin gracia... ¿por qué no intentas contra-argumentar educada y racionalmente?
> 
> DRAMA 1
> Mira Tigris, el presupuesto total de la obra va a ser tal y cual...
> ...



Pero si es que eres un pesado con Floper y vinicius tio


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Ahora se ha puesto de moda decir que Messi se merece el mundial. Que si no lo gana España, que lo gane Messi. Hasta el blandengue de Mijatovic entra en el juego. Vamos, que todos con Argentina porque sí, a ver si el niño cierra el círculo y el día de la final asciende a los cielos desde el centro del campo.
> 
> El relato hamijos, es el relato.



Los 4 gilipollas de turno. Pues no, si hay uno que no quiero que gane el Mundial es Me$$i y Argentina. Ni de coña. Una selección de marrulleros que lo poco que ha ganado siempre ha sido usando trampas y malas artes.


----------



## filets (19 Nov 2022)

Lo de querer que Messi gane el mundial viene de Catar
Ahora mismo Messi es jugador del PSG, por lo que para Catar seria muy importante de cara a su propaganda que el mejor jugador del mundial y la estrella del equipo ganador jueguen en el PSG
De ahi que echaran el resto por Messi y Mbappe

Y con la mierda de mundial amañado que va a ser estoy convencido que minimo Argentina llega a la final


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> A Hierro lo echó FloPer del RM de mala manera...



Hierro estaba acabadísimo en sus dos última temporadas, tenía la espalda hecha un flan. Cuando no podía jugar, tenía que jugar Pavón, y no sé notaba mucho la diferencia de rendimiento...


----------



## Pajarotto (19 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, me llamo @Obiwanchernobil forero revelación 2021 y seguramente este año me alce con el galardón nuevamente, soy filósofo, escritor, altruista y vicepresidente del partido reformista a la vez que enemigo mortal de @Pajarotto
> 
> Voy a responder a tus cuestiones estimado forero.
> 
> ...



Ni caso a este tipo. No le conozco y es la primera vez que le leo.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Con Mou empezó todo. Tuvo la astucia de colocar a Cristiano como delantero centro por primera vez en su carrera.



grande Xosé. El mejor entrenador de la historia moderna del Madric junto con Capello. 

Il Pater tuvo que volver a poner orden. 

Xosé volverá cuando entremos en una nueva etapa asador. Y estamos más cerca de lo que creemos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ni caso a este tipo. No le conozco y es la primera vez que le leo.



Olvídale Plox.


----------



## Pajarotto (19 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Olvídale Plox.



Eso haré. Muchas gracias por tu tip. Os aconsejo que hagáis lo mismo.


----------



## xilebo (19 Nov 2022)

*El Madrid, a la caza de un ‘9′*

El equipo blanco no quitará ojo a Qatar para reforzar la delantera. Un modus operandi, otear el Mundial, que ya generó fichajes sonados en el pasado: Ronaldo, James...


----------



## Edu.R (19 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo de querer que Messi gane el mundial viene de Catar
> Ahora mismo Messi es jugador del PSG, por lo que para Catar seria muy importante de cara a su propaganda que el mejor jugador del mundial y la estrella del equipo ganador jueguen en el PSG
> De ahi que echaran el resto por Messi y Mbappe
> 
> Y con la mierda de mundial amañado que va a ser estoy convencido que minimo Argentina llega a la final



No había pensado en el posible Argentina-Francia de octavos y la PAJA que me haría.


----------



## ㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤ (19 Nov 2022)

Burbujᥙfᥲ GitanoMoro compara a Hitler con un Gitano portugués de mierda. No puedes esperar otra cosa de esta Chusma Southron y latina subversiva _futbolerda_. O_ rei _Negricius y la puta loca Penɑldo. Subhumanos brincan con las caretas de Figo o Penɑldo puestas.










​
Si supieras realmente quién fue Hitler como para compararlo con un Chimpancé mediático gitano y portugués, perderías tu cara de _figoputa_, pero dudo que tengas vergüenza. Tú y los demás _Madridioten_ madriLERDOS andrajosos. Vuestra FARSA fue desmontada hace tiempo, a partir de la Década de 1990. But ...

La Farsa / Far$a del eterno (((_madrilerdo)))_ errante continúa.

















MAU-MAUDRIDISTAS Mantero Manteros ANTIFA LGBT BLM
HalaL Magreb HalaL Madrid Mena MENAS Moronegro Moronegros Madrilerdos
Judíos-Moros Magrebíes MauMaudrilerdos MauMaudridioten Madridioten
Madridi$ten Antifanten AnarcoGuarros Garrapatas Mass Media
Fecal Mandril Real Emirato de Madridistán MandriLgbtqi 
Ultras Moronegros Ultras Gitanomoros Ultras Mau-Maudrid
ADN Madridista: madrilerdo Mau Maudridista busca a su padre; es negro, homosexual, mantero y madridista ​


----------



## Paobas (19 Nov 2022)

Ya tenemos 3 negretes y medio en la selección. Primera vez en un mundial que pasa algo así. Y es sólo el principio de lo que está por venir. No digo que bueno ni malo, pero es evidente que el globalismo va a borrar poco a poco todos los rasgos identitarios de los países desarrollados. Lo de Francia es sólo 30 años de adelanto.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Nov 2022)

ㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤ dijo:


> Comparando a Hitler con un gitano portugués de mierda. No puedes esperar otra cosa de estos gitanomoros y sudacas futbolerdos.



creo que tengo un hueco en el ignore para un soplapollas más
a ver a ver
ah, pues sí, mira qué bien


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Messi ha ganado con su selección una Copa América y gracias. Siendo de las mejores del continente... es que en su época hasta Chile ha ganado más Copas América que Argentina.
> 
> No se merece un Mundial. Lo siento. Argentina ha sido siempre un equipo de nivel medio-alto que ha sido siempre elevado a los altares como equipo top, pero si le quitas la época de Maradona, en los Mundiales están a la altura de Suecia o de Paises Bajos. Sin desmerecer esas 3 finales en 4 Mundiales, ojo, que eso lo han conseguido muy pocos. Pero fuera de eso tienes la final aquella de 1930, y luego el regalo de 2014 con los cruces Paco que les tocaron y ya. Que un jugador tan bueno en un equipo de nivel medio-alto haya sido capaz de semejante "aportación"... pues no sé.
> 
> También os digo, para Argentina el partido clave va a ser el de Octavos. Ahi, o se van a casa, o van a llegar muy lejos.



Un jugador top en su carrera va a tener normalmente 3 oportunidades de ganar el mundial en su plenitud,ahí influyen muchos factores y la suerte también,no creo que eso sea tan determinante para valorar el status de un jugador...no es como las ligas o Champions que vas a jugar 12 o 13,si eres de los mejores y juegas en un gran equipo lo normal es que ganes alguna de cada,con suerte o sin ella.

Messi ha sido el mejor jugador que yo he visto (y fuera de España creo que es una percepción bastante extendida) no por ser del Madrid hay que empezar a rebuscar estadísticas y datos que respalden el relato que te hace sentir a gusto.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Nov 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Ya tenemos 3 negretes y medio en la selección. Primera vez en un mundial que pasa algo así. Y es sólo el principio de lo que está por venir. No digo que bueno ni malo, pero es evidente que el globalismo va a borrar poco a poco todos los rasgos identitarios de los países desarrollados. Lo de Francia es sólo 30 años de adelanto.



España necesita un poquito de exhuberancia física para hacer cositas,la puedes sobar muy bien que luego te llega el mbappe o el Vinicius de turno,se te planta en dos zancadas en la portería y adiós muy buenas

De todos modos no hay nada que hacer,las élites han decidido que el mestizaje es el futuro y es imposible dar marcha atrás ya.


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Nov 2022)

"Es imposible dar marcha atrás ya." 

Eso también lo dijeron los moros en el año 711.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Nov 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> "Es imposible dar marcha atrás ya."
> 
> Eso también lo dijeron los moros en el año 711.



Igualito


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Nov 2022)

Sí, igualito.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo de querer que Messi gane el mundial viene de Catar
> Ahora mismo Messi es jugador del PSG, por lo que para Catar seria muy importante de cara a su propaganda que el mejor jugador del mundial y la estrella del equipo ganador jueguen en el PSG
> De ahi que echaran el resto por Messi y Mbappe
> 
> Y con la mierda de mundial amañado que va a ser estoy convencido que minimo Argentina llega a la final



Acuerdo económico o cosa rara, promocionarles a él por contrato o argentina?, Lo suyo sería que publicitasen a mbappe que representa a Francia donde tienen un inversión muy grande, no sólo el psg


----------



## Paobas (19 Nov 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> "Es imposible dar marcha atrás ya."
> 
> Eso también lo dijeron los moros en el año 711.



Y cómo paramos el mestizaje que ya hay, shur? Yo preferiría que nos repreaentaran 23 españoles de toda la vida, pero esoe temo que ya no va a ser más así. No queda otra que joderse y aceptar que la selección va a estar llena de Bakayokos e Hichams. Aceptar eso o dejar de seguirla. No hay más.


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Nov 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Y cómo paramos el mestizaje que ya hay, shur? Yo preferiría que nos repreaentaran 23 españoles de toda la vida, pero esoe temo que ya no va a ser más así. No queda otra que joderse y aceptar que la selección va a estar llena de Bakayokos e Hichams. Aceptar eso o dejar de seguirla. No hay más.



No hay ningún mestizaje, hay una sustitución poblacional, y se para como se paró hace siglos. Y sobre la selección, se deja de seguir y punto, como hacen los franceses que no se ven representados en una manada de africanos, cosa natural y lógica.


----------



## Paobas (19 Nov 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> No hay ningún mestizaje, hay una sustitución poblacional, y se para como se paró hace siglos. Y sobre la selección, se deja de seguir y punto, como hacen los franceses que no se ven representados en una manada de africanos, cosa natural y lógica.



Cuántos franceses conoces que piensen así o digan eso abiertamente?


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Nov 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Cuántos franceses conoces que piensen así o digan eso abiertamente?



Pues unos cuantos, cuando los cuartos de la Eurocopa de 2012, uno me dijo que iba con España y no con Francia porque "los de España por lo menos son españoles".


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Nov 2022)

A mí la verdad es que la Roja me la trae floja. Equipos sin alma.


----------



## filets (19 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acuerdo económico o cosa rara, promocionarles a él por contrato o argentina?, Lo suyo sería que publicitasen a mbappe que representa a Francia donde tienen un inversión muy grande, no sólo el psg



Mbappe ganó su primer mundial, siendo el maximo goleador del mundial y mejor jugador de la final

El "mejor jugador de la historia" no ha ganado ningun mundial
Hay una presion enorme para que Messi gane un mundial de parte de Argentina, por ser argentino; de Cataluña, por ser de La Masia (C) y de Nike, porque si lo gana se vendera como churros la "ultima equipacion de Messi" "corred que me las quitan de las manos"

Mira la presion que habia para que ganara La Copa Libertadores (porque "el mejor jugador de la historia" con selecciones no habia ganado nada) que pasaron a jugarla cada 2 años y luego cada año hasta que la gano. Ahora que la ha ganado vuelve a ser cada 4 años


----------



## Paobas (19 Nov 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Pues unos cuantos, cuando los cuartos de la Eurocopa de 2012, uno me dijo que iba con España y no con Francia porque "los de España por lo menos son españoles".



Vamos, que hay muchos que no se identifican con su selección de Seydous, Boubakars y Karims aquí arriba.


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Nov 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Vamos, que hay muchos que no se identifican con su selección de Seydous, Boubakars y Karims aquí arriba.



Cosa natural.


----------



## Paobas (19 Nov 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Cosa natural.



Y si, supuestamente, tanta gente en Francia está en contra del robo que se les ha hecho a su identidad, por qué han ido dejando perpetrar eso durante décadas a través de la política?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Hierro estaba acabadísimo en sus dos última temporadas, tenía la espalda hecha un flan. Cuando no podía jugar, tenía que jugar Pavón, y no sé notaba mucho la diferencia de rendimiento...



Claro, claro... siempre le toca a FloPer echar de malas formas a leyendas del RM.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pero si es que eres un pesado con Floper y vinicius tio



Éso es cierto.. una vez que reconozco mi pesadez:

Te pido que respondas argumentadamente a los 3 DRAMAS que he detallado anteriormente.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo de querer que Messi gane el mundial viene de Catar
> Ahora mismo Messi es jugador del PSG, por lo que para Catar seria muy importante de cara a su propaganda que el mejor jugador del mundial y la estrella del equipo ganador jueguen en el PSG
> De ahi que echaran el resto por Messi y Mbappe
> 
> Y con la mierda de mundial amañado que va a ser estoy convencido que minimo Argentina llega a la final



Yo el tema Catar - PSG - Messi no lo acabo de entender.

- El Mundial de Catar es de selecciones nacionales a nivel mundial, valga la redundancia.
- El PSG es un club, propiedad de catarís, que juega en la liga (y copa) de Francia y en la Champions League de Europa.
- Messi en el Mundial juega con Argentina, país suramericano totalmente al margen del PSG.

Si la rata dopada gana el Mundial de Catar con Argentina, teniendo contrato con el PSG, ¿los catarís se sienten partícipes trazando una línea Argentina-Messi-PSG-Catar? 

Igual soy demasiado fanático y no lo consigo ver. A mí me importa bastante poco lo que haga Benzemá con Francia... El petardo de Vinicius con Brasil... Modric con Croacia... Valverde con Uruuay... etc.. No les deseo mal pero sólo me preocupa que vuelvan en forma para jugar con el RM.

Simplifico: Si Valverde gana el Mundial con Uruguay me alegraré, relativamente, por él, pero a mí lo único que me preocupa es que Valverde gane la Copa de Europa con el RM.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, me llamo @Obiwanchernobil forero revelación 2021 y seguramente este año me alce con el galardón nuevamente, soy filósofo, escritor, altruista y vicepresidente del partido reformista a la vez que enemigo mortal de @Pajarotto
> 
> Voy a responder a tus cuestiones estimado forero.
> 
> ...



Hola @Obiwanchernobil , me consta tu presencia aunque reconozco desconocer de qué palo vas...

He estado en Anfield Road, un "apasionante" Liverpool 0-0 Crystal Palace en los 90 y soy consciente de su encajonamiento en entorno urbano.

Pero creo que se me entiende: ¿cómo coño no se le ha ocurrido a ingleses, franceses y alemanes la idea feliz del Ser Superior de poner un puto techo retráctil para organizar macroeventos y generar ingresos extraordinarios? Dos opciones:

1.- FloPer es un genio con una inteligencia y una visión para los negocios infinitamente superior a la de Ingleses, franceses y alemanes.

2.- FloPer ha estafado al RM.

Yo, salvo que alguien me aporte evidencias en sentido contrario, me inclino por la 2ª opción.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Olvídale Plox.



¿De qué va el tal @Obiwanchernobil ? He osado a responderle a ver qué pasa pero tu sugerencia me pone en guardia... 

Ciertamente su discurso es muy raro...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Claro, claro... siempre le toca a FloPer echar de malas formas a leyendas del RM.



Por cada jugador que se sabe retirar, en cualquier deporte profesional, hay 99 que se cagan en su propia trayectoria. Es la naturaleza humana de negarse a la muerte, inmutable. Seguramente FloPer estaba allí diciéndole a Jordan que jugase con los Wizards un par de años, por ejemplo. 

En otros temas paso de entrar, pero en éste caso le das a FloPer por los dos lados: si renueva a Marcelo, por dar un ejemplo, es una puta vergüenza y con razón. Si lo larga (te recuerdo que Hierro acababa contrato), es que lo ha echado de malas formas. La posibilidad de que Marcelo o Hierro se miren en el espejo y se digan "coño, resulta que hasta aquí he llegado" ni la contemplas.


----------



## Chispeante (19 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> *Por cada jugador que se sabe retirar, en cualquier deporte profesional, hay 99 que se cagan en su propia trayectoria*. Es la naturaleza humana de negarse a la muerte, inmutable. Seguramente FloPer estaba allí diciéndole a Jordan que jugase con los Wizards un par de años, por ejemplo.
> (...)



Caso Cristiano Ronaldo, que lo sufrimos muy de cerca. Se fue del Madrid con una pataleta indigna recién conquistada la Decicimotercera. En la Juve no me consta que haya dejado demasiados amigos. Y la traca final en el United, el club que le y dónde se convirtió en una estrella ha llegado a extremos patéticos. Su ego, que le ayudó a llegar a la cumbre, ya hacía previsible este final ruidosos y lamentable. Con un poquito más de cabeza, hubiera podido terminar su contrato en el Madrid, jugando cada vez menos eso sí, y retirarse ganando un millonada en China, en Japón o en Arabia.


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Nov 2022)

Me da que este hombre empieza a decir basta por la edad:

Benzema se retira lesionado del entrenamiento de Francia


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Por cada jugador que se sabe retirar, en cualquier deporte profesional, hay 99 que se cagan en su propia trayectoria. Es la naturaleza humana de negarse a la muerte, inmutable. Seguramente FloPer estaba allí diciéndole a Jordan que jugase con los Wizards un par de años, por ejemplo.
> 
> En otros temas paso de entrar, pero en éste caso le das a FloPer por los dos lados: si renueva a Marcelo, por dar un ejemplo, es una puta vergüenza y con razón. Si lo larga (te recuerdo que Hierro acababa contrato), es que lo ha echado de malas formas. La posibilidad de que Marcelo o Hierro se miren en el espejo y se digan "coño, resulta que hasta aquí he llegado" ni la contemplas.



Salidas *precipitadas y/o de malas formas* durante el florentinato que me vienen a la memoria:

- Redondo
- Hierro
- Del Bosque
- Makelele
- Raúl
- Casillas
- CR7
- Ramos
- Varane
- Casemiro

Uhmmmm...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (19 Nov 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Caso Cristiano Ronaldo, que lo sufrimos muy de cerca. Se fue del Madrid con una pataleta indigna recién conquistada la Decicimotercera. En la Juve no me consta que haya dejado demasiados amigos. Y la traca final en el United, el club que le y dónde se convirtió en una estrella ha llegado a extremos patéticos. Su ego, que le ayudó a llegar a la cumbre, ya hacía previsible este final ruidosos y lamentable. Con un poquito más de cabeza, hubiera podido terminar su contrato en el Madrid, jugando cada vez menos eso sí, y retirarse ganando un millonada en China, en Japón o en Arabia.



Fue un divorcio en el que perdieron ambas partes, más CR7 por ser un individuo que el RM, una institución con más de un siglo de historia y millones de seguidores a nivel mundial.

Al descomunal ego de CR7 sólo lo supera elpsicopático ego de FloPer... que tiene que ser la más guapa del reino.

CR7 se equivocó y la cagó... y el zorro de FloPer aprovechó para abrirle la puerta ==> *Perdió el RM que se quedó sin un goleador extraordinario, el mejor de la historia. Ahora no tenemos a NADIE*. Me importa tres cojones que luego haya fracasado en Juve y ManUtd. Me jode que no ganamos la copa de Europa de 2019 en el puto Wanda.

Ya he hecho el símil más veces:

¿Os imagináis que el día de vuestra boda, y a la puta cara de vuestra esposa, le decís a otra que si se casa con vosotros será la reina entre las mujeres?

¿Os imagináis que el día que entregan el balón de oro a CR7, y a su puta cara, el retrasado mental de FloPer le dice a Neymar que si va al RM él será el balón de oro?

Para tener contento a CR7 no era cuestión de dinero... era cuestión de decirle públicamente que era el puto mejor jugador del mundo. Cojones, No era tan difícil.


----------



## feps (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## _Suso_ (19 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


>



El Madrid se la ha jugado a una carta y me da que bien no ha salido, o Rodrigo estalla y aún así sería insuficiente o la cosa está muy mal.

Aún así a quién fichas?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Nov 2022)

Teníamos que haber fichado a halland. 

Benzema ya no volverá a ser el mismo


----------



## feps (19 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> El Madrid se la ha jugado a una carta y me da que bien no ha salido, o Rodrigo estalla y aún así sería insuficiente o la cosa está muy mal.
> 
> Aún así a quién fichas?



A Barella para suplir a Modric, otro acabado, y a Sesko para sustituir a Benzema. Haaland es inviable.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> A Barella para suplir a Modric, otro acabado, y a Sesko para sustituir a Benzema. Haaland es inviable.




Yo creo que el sustituto de benzema será endrick


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> A Barella para suplir a Modric, otro acabado, y a Sesko para sustituir a Benzema. Haaland es inviable.



A Modric yo no lo veo acabado a pesar de la edad, el cabrón rinde a lo grande, debe tener una genética brutal.

Eso sí, la edad es la edad y de un momento a otro se vendrá abajo y en ese momento habrá que hacerle una estatua y darle puesto vitalicio en lo que sea en el club.


----------



## feps (19 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> A Modric yo no lo veo acabado a pesar de la edad, el cabrón rinde a lo grande, debe tener una genética brutal.
> 
> Eso sí, la edad es la edad y de un momento a otro se vendrá abajo y en ese momento habrá que hacerle una estatua y darle puesto vitalicio en lo que sea en el club.



Modric ya no está para más de 50 minutos. Se cuida muchísimo, pero apenas le queda ya cuerda. Ley de vida.


----------



## feps (19 Nov 2022)

El Real Madrid no pierde de vista a Sesko: el nuevo Haaland que está saliéndose en Europa


No hay joven estrella que se escape del radar al Real Madrid. Benjamin Sesko ha experimentado una evolución tremenda en cuestión de meses y su olfato goleador llama la atención en Valdebebas. Un '9' joven al que apodan como el nuevo Haaland por sus idénticas características sobre el césped.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Nov 2022)

Ojalá Benzema, Vinicius, Rodrygo y cualquier madridista del mundial (menos Hazard) se lesionen para 3 semanitas. Mejor mañana que el lunes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Mbappe ganó su primer mundial, siendo el maximo goleador del mundial y mejor jugador de la final
> 
> El "mejor jugador de la historia" no ha ganado ningun mundial
> Hay una presion enorme para que Messi gane un mundial de parte de Argentina, por ser argentino; de Cataluña, por ser de La Masia (C) y de Nike, porque si lo gana se vendera como churros la "ultima equipacion de Messi" "corred que me las quitan de las manos"
> ...



Adidas filetes, Adidas, no esperaba esto de ti.


----------



## Roedr (19 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Me da que este hombre empieza a decir basta por la edad:
> 
> Benzema se retira lesionado del entrenamiento de Francia



Huele a eso.


----------



## Roedr (19 Nov 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Ojalá Benzema, Vinicius, Rodrygo y cualquier madridista del mundial (menos Hazard) se lesionen para 3 semanitas. Mejor mañana que el lunes.



O al menos, que larguen pronto a casa a esas selecciones.


----------



## filets (19 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Adidas filetes, Adidas, no esperaba esto de ti.







__





Cargando…






www.adidas.es





Tienes razon
Sorry


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Me da que este hombre empieza a decir basta por la edad:
> 
> Benzema se retira lesionado del entrenamiento de Francia



Es como la cita esa de Hemingway, pasó gradualmente y luego de repente. A estas edades te pasa un algo, por muy inofensivo que parezca al principio, y ya no vuelves. Por eso cada vez que a Lewandowski le da un tirón el Barça se caga por la pata abajo.


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, si me lo permitís y dado que presupongo que en este hilo habrá gente residente en Madrid, pongo enlace a mi hilo al que no ha respondido ni dios 

A ver si alguien me echa una manita, cojona 

Mejores mercados navideños de Madrid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te perdono filetes, pero que no se vuelva a repetir      
No te veo por el hilo del mundial, tienes fiebre?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> O al menos, que larguen pronto a casa a esas selecciones.



Hombre, Brasil tiene pinta que no. Francia no te diigo yo que no se vayan pronto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Por cierto, si me lo permitís y dado que presupongo que en este hilo habrá gente residente en Madrid, pongo enlace a mi hilo al que no ha respondido ni dios
> 
> A ver si alguien me echa una manita, cojona
> 
> Mejores mercados navideños de Madrid



@Obiwanchernobil te llaman


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> El Madrid se la ha jugado a una carta y me da que bien no ha salido, o Rodrigo estalla y aún así sería insuficiente o la cosa está muy mal.
> 
> Aún así a quién fichas?



En invierno difícil, y tiene que ser un jugador contrastado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Nov 2022)

Benzema, lesionado: ¡el Mundial se le complica!


Según RMC, el delantero se lesionó en el entrenamiento de Francia en Doha. Y según L’Equipe, baja ante Australia ¡y peligra el Mundial!




as.com


----------



## feps (19 Nov 2022)

Se confirma que la lesión de Benzema le deja sin Mundial. Imagino que regresará de inmediato a Madrid.


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Se confirma que la lesión de Benzema le deja sin Mundial. Imagino que regresará de inmediato a Madrid.



Lo siento por él, pero al Madrid le viene de puta madre, par de meses para recuperarlo y que haga pretemporada para la fase final, a no ser que la lesión sea muy grave, que a saber.


----------



## feps (19 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Lo siento por él, pero al Madrid le viene de puta madre, par de meses para recuperarlo y que haga pretemporada para la fase final, a no ser que la lesión sea muy grave, que a saber.



Mes y medio como mínimo. Desgarro muscular en el cuádriceps. Su cuerpo ha dicho basta.


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Mes y medio como mínimo. Desgarro muscular en el cuádriceps. Su cuerpo ha dicho basta.



Si se recupera bien de la lesión y en eso confío en Pintus, llega casi para el inicio de la fase final de puta madre y descansado a nivel muscular y físico. 

A ver como evoluciona, pero sería un puntazo para el Madrid tener a su delantero centro titular casi iniciando temporada, mientras los de otros equipos llevan media temporada y un mundial a cuestas.


----------



## barullo (19 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Lo siento por él, pero al Madrid le viene de puta madre, par de meses para recuperarlo y que haga pretemporada para la fase final, a no ser que la lesión sea muy grave, que a saber.



Enhorabuena Suso holles

Supongo que también querréis que se rompan para que vuelvan el Ausencio y el Carvajal en la línea cainita que tanto os caracteriza a los cuernitos


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Enhorabuena Suso holles
> 
> Supongo que también querréis que se rompan para que vuelvan el Ausencio y el Carvajal en la línea cainita que tanto os caracteriza a los cuernitos



Ausencio si se lesiona para el resto de la temporada igual sí que algunos lo agradecemos


----------



## Roedr (19 Nov 2022)

Según Marca Benzema fuera del mundial. Me apena por él, porque este era su mundial y obviamente le deseo lo mejor, pero es casi la única forma en que pueda ser útil la segunda parte de la temporada, si es que los años no se lo cargan antes.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Nov 2022)

Confirmado. *Año 2022: El RM de FloPer no tiene delantero centro*... Repito, el RM no tiene delantero centro.

El único pseudo-9 es un inválido de 35 años.

Soy muy pesado, sí... Hasta que me deis repuestas: *¿Por qué el RM en la Tª 2022/23 no tiene delantero centro?*
- RM arruinado
- FloPer es retrasado mental
- FloPer es un antimadridista infiltrado
- Agenda2030: Meter goles y ganar es fascista
- FloPer trata de reflotar al FCB
- Ningún jugador quiere venir al RM
- Al-Khelaïfi _ens roba_
- Tebas es 'mu' malo
- Roures _ens roba_


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> El Madrid se la ha jugado a una carta y me da que bien no ha salido, o Rodrigo estalla y aún así sería insuficiente o la cosa está muy mal.
> 
> Aún así a quién fichas?



dale una oportunidad a MARIANO


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Enhorabuena Suso holles
> 
> Supongo que también querréis que se rompan para que vuelvan el Ausencio y el Carvajal en la línea cainita que tanto os caracteriza a los cuernitos



Particularmente todo lo que suponga al Madrid librarse de Carvajal me vale. Una lesion, una revelacion mistica, una abduccion extraterrestre...
Ausencio directamente me da igual. He pasado de desear verlo fuera a sudarme la polla.


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> dale una oportunidad a MARIANO



La verdad que yo lo de Mariano no lo veo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> La verdad que yo lo de Mariano no lo veo



jugnado 4 minutos en el 90 dificil


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> jugnado 4 minutos en el 90 dificil



Si es que es lo de siempre,si Mariano sale un dia de titular le van a mirar no con lupa,con microscopio,y como ese dia no haga el partido de su vida saldra un periolisto con un articulito en donde explica con pelos y señales que no vale para el Madrid y bla bla...sentenciado.

Mariano es un torito que juega de 9,solo por la fuerza y las ganas mira que me extraña que no valga ni para 30 minutos por partido

Yo soy de ideas fijas,sigo pensando que el entrenador es un imbecil asi sin mas


----------



## barullo (20 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si es que es lo de siempre,si Mariano sale un dia de titular le van a mirar no con lupa,con microscopio,y como ese dia no haga el partido de su vida saldra un periolisto con un articulito en donde explica con pelos y señales que no vale para el Madrid y bla bla...sentenciado.
> 
> Mariano es un torito que juega de 9,solo por la fuerza y las ganas mira que me extraña que no valga ni para 30 minutos por partido
> 
> Yo soy de ideas fijas,sigo pensando que el entrenador es un imbecil asi sin mas



En Francia se le caían los goles así que no creo que sea tan malo

Se barajaba que Lopetegui le podía haber llamado para el mundial de Rusia


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En Francia se le caían los goles así que no creo que sea tan malo
> 
> Se barajaba que Lopetegui le podía haber llamado para el mundial de Rusia



La liga francesa no llega ni al nivel de la segunda división en España, salvo par de jugadores son equipos de un nivel de risa.

Absolutamente nadie puja por jugadores de esa liga salvo raras excepciones como Camavinga que aún está por ver si vale y Tsunami, de resto en esa liga fuera del equipo de los jeques ni dios pujaría por ningún jugador de allí.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Nov 2022)

Espectacular el video,si parece Gotham...


----------



## barullo (20 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> La liga francesa no llega ni al nivel de la segunda división en España, salvo par de jugadores son equipos de un nivel de risa.
> 
> Absolutamente nadie puja por jugadores de esa liga salvo raras excepciones como Camavinga que aún está por ver si vale y Tsunami, de resto en esa liga fuera del equipo de los jeques ni dios pujaría por ningún jugador de allí.



¿Si? ¿tú crees? pues tienen una selección que se caga la perra, así que no sé si estarás en lo cierto


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Si? ¿tú crees? pues tienen una selección que se caga la perra, así que no sé si estarás en lo cierto



Y cuántos de los mejores de esos jugadores juegan en la liga francesa?

Mbappe porque lo han cubierto de oro y ya, franceses son y en la selección juegan, pero en la liga francesa juegan poquitos, juegan en otras ligas, precisamente porque la liga francesa es una puta mierda.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Nov 2022)

Benzema de vuelta

Gran noticia


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Nov 2022)

dicen los médicos frnceses que estará 3 semanas de bajas. Estaría de puta madre que fuese verdad. LLegaría para la liga.


----------



## filets (20 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> dicen los médicos frnceses que estará 3 semanas de bajas. Estaría de puta madre que fuese verdad. LLegaría para la liga.



Pero es que ya lleva un mes de baja. Esta como Sergio Ramos, en las ultimas


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Pero es que ya lleva un mes de baja. Esta como Sergio Ramos, en las ultimas




cada jugador es un mundo. Además ahora ramos lleva muchos partidos seguidos jugando. Acabado no está.


----------



## feps (20 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Pero es que ya lleva un mes de baja. Esta como Sergio Ramos, en las ultimas



Yo tendría a Benzema entre algodones hasta año nuevo. Ha recaído de la lesión que arrastraba, por lo que toda precaución con él es poca.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Espectacular el video,si parece Gotham...



Buah... ¡Qué pasada! ¡Como vea el Liverpool este vídeo ni se presenta a la cita de 1/8s...! 

Pregunta: ¿cuántas Copas de Europa de más tendría el RM si llega a haber jugado toda la vida con un techo retráctil?


----------



## cebollo (20 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que el techo solo lo deben tapar en caso de vendaval, diluvio universal o nevada filomena. En caso de viento, lluvia o nieve más o menos normal deben mantenerlo abierto. Es parte del juego, el fútbol nunca ha sido bajo techo.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (20 Nov 2022)

En realidad Benzema lleva desde que acabó la temporada pasada sin tener continuidad en el juego. Ya se incorporó tarde a la pretemporada, y desde ahí ha sido un "darle descanso" sin saber por qué. En el partido aquel de champions notó la molestia y no ha vuelto prácticamente a jugar dos partidos seguidos. Ahora se ha "lesionado" sin haber jugado, lo que significa que ya estaba lesionado y que pese a no haber jugado con el Madrid las últimas semanas esa lesión (o lesiones) no han desaparecido.

Ojalá me equivoque, de verdad que lo deseo, pero la cosa pinta mal. Te lesionas un sitio, y por no querer cargarlo, fuerzas más en otro y acabas fallando por todos lados. El principio del fin.

Y de las tres semanas no me creo nada, ojalá se cumpliese.

La temporada que hizo el año pasado sabemos que era imposible que la repitiese, pero entre eso y desaparecer del todo hay una diferencia. Ahora estamos en pelotas por no haber intentado todo para traer al salmón noruego en su momento. Qué mal ha salido la cosa.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Pero es que ya lleva un mes de baja. Esta como Sergio Ramos, en las ultimas



Cierto. Ya sabéis a quien culpo: Al inepto y desleal FloPer.

Ya en su día fue vergonzoso y lamentable que el RM permitiera al tontaina de Ramos ir con la selección, del enfermo mental de Luis Enrique, a batir records de internacionalidad estando lesionadom en vez de centrarse en el RM.

Ahora sufrimos la misma mierda con Benzemá.

¿Renovación de leyendas viejunas? *SÍ, pero con una sola condición: dedicación exclusiva al RM. Ni selección, ni bolos, ni galas, ni eventos ni hostias. *

Miedo me da Modric. A ver cómo vuelve. Sin Benzemá ni Modric sólo podemos aspirar a clasificarnos para Champions League la próxima Tª.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo creo que el techo solo lo deben tapar en caso de vendaval, diluvio universal o nevada filomena. En caso de viento, lluvia o nieve más o menos normal deben mantenerlo abierto. Es parte del juego, el fútbol nunca ha sido bajo techo.



Estuve en el Polonia-Grecia de la inauguración de la Euro 2012. A mediodía cayeron 4 gotas y, por hacer la gracia y justificar la inversión, cerraron el techo a la hora del partido.

¡Insufrible e insalubre! Era una puta sauna. Es una cagada de cojones.


----------



## JimTonic (20 Nov 2022)

Donde están los periodistas diciendo que Benzema se borraba


----------



## Phoenician (20 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Yo tendría a Benzema entre algodones hasta año nuevo. Ha recaído de la lesión que arrastraba, por lo que toda precaución con él es poca.



Vacaciones para limpiar la mente y dentro de un mes que Pintus inicie con él una pretemporada desde cero. Sería lo mejor.


----------



## feps (20 Nov 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Vacaciones para limpiar la mente y dentro de un mes que Pintus inicie con él una pretemporada desde cero. Sería lo mejor.



No queda otra. Pero el Madrid se va a tener que gastar la pasta este verano en fichar un 9 de verdad. Ya vale de vendernos tanto humo. No se puede aspirar a ganar nada si no tienes un goleador.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Nov 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Vacaciones para limpiar la mente y dentro de un mes que Pintus inicie con él una pretemporada desde cero. Sería lo mejor.




Qué partidos tiene el madrí importantes de vuelta del mundial?? de liga quiero decir. La supercopa me importa una puta mierda si se gana o se pierde.


----------



## cebollo (20 Nov 2022)

Lo ideal para el Madri de cara al Mundial es que ni Uruguay ni Croacia lleguen a cuartos. Así Modric y Valverde podrán descansar. Y que Rodrygo y Militao sean suplentes.

Que Kroos, Benzema, Mendy y Alaba no jueguen es una gran ventaja.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> cada jugador es un mundo. Además ahora ramos lleva muchos partidos seguidos jugando. Acabado no está.




   no ves mucho la liga francesa por lo que se ve, está acabado no, lo siguiente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

Por cierto ya os avise, nos quitan a moukoko: 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...DKAB6BAgJEAE&usg=AOvVaw3JlyU5WpegS-vHrpiZ_oJF[/URL]


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> no ves mucho la liga francesa por lo que se ve, está acabado no, lo siguiente.




titular en el psg


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Nov 2022)

si vuelve y gana la 15ª le perdono todo a FP


----------



## euromelon (20 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> si vuelve y gana la 15ª le perdono todo a FP
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1267367



Confirmo que es cierto . De hecho hasta vendría gratis cobrando por objetivos


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Nov 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Confirmo que es cierto . De hecho hasta vendría gratis cobrando por objetivos



Por favor, FloPer... Por favor...

Vendría enajenado queriendo demostrar que sigue en forma... Metería goles hasta sin querer... Lo daría todo por ganar otra Orejona

Por favor, FloPer... Por favor...

Hasta perdonaría a Vinicius por ser tan malo, feo y bobo...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> si vuelve y gana la 15ª le perdono todo a FP
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1267367



Que va a ganar ese subnormal.

En el 2018 nada más acabar el partido y ganar la champions tuvo que salir como un niño pequeño a llamar la atención diciendo que se iba, ya dejó claro que como persona es una puta mierda, entiendo que el 99% de los jugadores son mercenarios, pero al menos muchos saben disimular, esta maricona no puede vivir sin ser el centro del universo.

Se le acabó el físico, se acabó su fútbol.

Gracias por todo y a chuparla a Qatar o a Arabia Saudí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> titular en el psg




Juega infiltrado, físicamente si ves los partidos está muy mal, pero que muy mal, lentísimo, el defensa titular del PSG en su posición está lesionado, y el suplante también.

Ramos lleva retirado 3 años.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (20 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> titular en el psg



En defensa de 3 en una Liga Paco de Mierda.

Segundos de grupo en Xempions.

Ramos es una sombra de lo que fue y sigue siendo igual de subnormal.


----------



## Scardanelli (20 Nov 2022)

euromelon dijo:


> Confirmo que es cierto . De hecho hasta vendría gratis cobrando por objetivos



El Bicho puede ganar otra Shempions con el Madric si es capaz de comportarse y aceptar su sitio. Su sitio es jugar de 9 cuando se pida que lo haga para marcar 10-15 goles lo que queda de temporada. Sin salir del área puede ayudarte a ganar partidos como El Cid. Pero debe ser sin rechistar y sabemos que no es capaz de eso.


----------



## Phoenician (20 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> si vuelve y gana la 15ª le perdono todo a FP
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1267367



Si se ofrece gratis los 6 meses todavía... Pero si los árabes le ofrecen 350 kilos por dos años no creo que venga aquí. Es más ególatra que pesetero, pero pesetero al fin y al cabo.


----------



## Chispeante (20 Nov 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El Bicho puede ganar otra Shempions con el Madric si es capaz de comportarse y aceptar su sitio. Su sitio es jugar de 9 cuando se pida que lo haga para marcar 10-15 goles lo que queda de temporada. Sin salir del área puede ayudarte a ganar partidos como El Cid. Pero debe ser sin rechistar y sabemos que no es capaz de eso.



Si viene gratis, odediente, aceptando banquillo en la mayoría de los partidos y no dice está boca es mía pase lo que pase...se pude estudiar a la vista del estado de Benzemá. Seis meses, ovación (sin afecto sincero) en su último partido en el Bernabéu y punto final.

Es muy arriesgado pero imagino que se dará cuenta de que es su última oportunidad de tener una retirada digna y de que es quien más tiene que perder. Ahora mismo es un apestado que, salvo en Portugal y fuera de Europa ,tiene una pésima imagen.


----------



## filets (20 Nov 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Si viene gratis, odediente, aceptando banquillo en la mayoría de los partidos y no dice está boca es mía pase lo que pase...se pude estudiar a la vista del estado de Benzemá. Seis meses, ovación (sin afecto sincero) en su último partido en el Bernabéu y punto final.
> 
> Es muy arriesgado pero imagino que se dará cuenta de que es su última oportunidad de tener una retirada digna y de que es quien más tiene que perder. Ahora mismo es un apestado que salvo en Portugal y fuera de Europa tiene una pésima imagen.



Y cobrando como Asensio
No lo veo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Nov 2022)

Conocéis el cuento del escorpión y la rana, ¿no?



> _*El escorpión y la rana*_ es una fábula de origen desconocido, aunque generalmente atribuida a Esopo.1
> 
> El escorpión le pidió a la rana que lo cargara para cruzar el río, la rana le dijo —¿Cómo sé que no me picarás? El escorpión respondió: —porque haría que ambos nos ahogáramos. La rana aceptó; y a la mitad del río el escorpión picó a la rana. Cuando la rana le preguntó ¿por qué?, si los dos vamos a morir; el escorpión respondió: —es mi naturaleza.1
> 
> ...











El escorpión y la rana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Chispeante (20 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Y cobrando como Asensio
> No lo veo



Cobrando si mete más de 15 goles o si se gana la Liga o la Copa de Europa. Y se le canta las 40 por su espantada de Kiev, y su no felicitación por la Decimocuarta y el Balón de Oro de Benzemá.
Viene como suplente de Benzemá y Rodrigo, gratis y por seis meses. 

En realidad en el mercado no creo que haya opciones mucho mejores. Puede hacernos el apaño, y si se pone tonto, se tira de Arribas o Iker Bravo y a otra cosa.


----------



## feps (20 Nov 2022)

Flipáis si creéis que Floper va a traer a Cristiano.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Que va a ganar ese subnormal.
> 
> En el 2018 nada más acabar el partido y ganar la champions tuvo que salir como un niño pequeño a llamar la atención diciendo que se iba, ya dejó claro que como persona es una puta mierda, entiendo que el 99% de los jugadores son mercenarios, pero al menos muchos saben disimular, esta maricona no puede vivir sin ser el centro del universo.
> 
> ...



¿Qué alternativa propones?

¿Qué 9 de garantías sugieres que debería fichar FloPer para enero?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Nov 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Si viene gratis, odediente, aceptando banquillo en la mayoría de los partidos y no dice está boca es mía pase lo que pase...se pude estudiar a la vista del estado de Benzemá. Seis meses, ovación (sin afecto sincero) en su último partido en el Bernabéu y punto final.
> 
> Es muy arriesgado pero imagino que se dará cuenta de que es su última oportunidad de tener una retirada digna y de que es quien más tiene que perder. Ahora mismo es un apestado que, salvo en Portugal y fuera de Europa ,tiene una pésima imagen.



¿Qué alternativa propones?

¿Qué 9 de garantías sugieres que debería fichar FloPer para enero?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Conocéis el cuento del escorpión y la rana, ¿no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CR7 es un tarado mental... un personaje con baja autoestima que necesita del reconocimiento continuo del entorno...

Sabido es...

¿Y a nosotros qué coño nos importa? No vamos a ser ni su familia, ni su pareja ni sus amigos. Nosotros necesitamos goles.

Si hace falta halagarle, que resulta gratis, se le halaga y listo...

En fútbol lo único que cuenta son los putos goles.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (20 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Por favor, FloPer... Por favor...
> 
> Vendría enajenado queriendo demostrar que sigue en forma... Metería goles hasta sin querer... Lo daría todo por ganar otra Orejona
> 
> ...



Joder macho, lo tuyo con FloPer, pase, lo tuyo con Vinicius, pase, pero ya que encima pidas el fichaje de un tío más acabado que Julian Ross... No hay dos sin tres y tal.


----------



## Roedr (20 Nov 2022)

Análisis del gran Angulo de la lesión de Benzema


----------



## Chispeante (21 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Qué alternativa propones?
> 
> ¿Qué 9 de garantías sugieres que debería fichar FloPer para enero?



El 9 titular para esta temporada era el "impronunciable". Con el mercado ya definido nos quedamos con el culo al aire y sin opciones de fichar a nadie medianamente competente. A Mayoral y a Jovic se le dio salida y nos quedamos con Rodrigo como gran promesa (que no lo está haciendo nada mal) y con Benzemá como gran estrella. Y nada más, porque Mariano, salvo rebrote inesperado de última hora, ni está ni se le espera. 

Lo de Cristiano es una ocurrencia fruto de "una serie de catastróficas desdichas", como lesiones y una decadencia pésimamente asumida. A coste cero, con las condiciones muy claras, no hay apenas nada que perder, aunque la cosa puede terminar en un sainete vergonzante, con el portugués dando la nota y el Madrid perdiendo todos los títulos. Insisto en probar con Arribas o con Iker Bravo si al final lo del Cristiano es tan absurdo como parece. Que pase lo que tenga que pasar, pero el Madrid me está dando una sensación de pereza importante. No tengo claro si van hacia un nuevo éxito o nos vamos a encontrar en junio con un equipo con el que no saber que hacer.


----------



## _Suso_ (21 Nov 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> El 9 titular para esta temporada era el "impronunciable". Con el mercado ya definido nos quedamos con el culo al aire y sin opciones de fichar a nadie medianamente competente. A Mayoral y a Jovic se le dio salida y nos quedamos con Rodrigo como gran promesa (que no lo está haciendo nada mal) y con Benzemá como gran estrella. Y nada más, porque Mariano, salvo rebrote inesperado de última hora, ni está ni se le espera.
> 
> Lo de Cristiano es una ocurrencia fruto de "una serie de catastróficas desdichas", como lesiones y una decadencia pésimamente asumida. A coste cero, con las condiciones muy claras, no hay apenas nada que perder, aunque la cosa puede terminar en un sainete vergonzante, con el portugués dando la nota y el Madrid perdiendo todos los títulos. Insisto en probar con Arribas o con Iker Bravo si al final lo del Cristiano es tan absurdo como parece. Que pase lo que tenga que pasar, pero el Madrid me está dando una sensación de pereza importante. No tengo claro si van hacia un nuevo éxito o nos vamos a encontrar en junio con un equipo con el que no saber que hacer.



Yo lo veo todo tan mal, que estoy seguro de que ganamos la quince, el Madrid es así cojones


----------



## feps (21 Nov 2022)

Angulo enterrando a Benzema. Cuánto vende el sensacionalismo, especialmente entre los periolistos. Dejemos que se recupere y ya está. Eso no quita para que el Madrid tenga que planificar ya su futuro sin contar con Benzema.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Análisis del gran Angulo de la lesión de Benzema



Inválido


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Nov 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Joder macho, lo tuyo con FloPer, pase, lo tuyo con Vinicius, pase, pero ya que encima pidas el fichaje de un tío más acabado que Julian Ross... No hay dos sin tres y tal.



Qué sí... que asumo mis taras (argumentadas) con FloPer y Vinicius... que soy muy pesado...

Pero es que es la hostia abrir la puerta a CR7 (quien con 90 años y a la pata coja tiene más gol que Vinicius) en 2018... sin tener sustituto y *estar en pleno noviembre de 2022 Y NO TENER UN PUTO DELANTERO CENTRO.*

¿Es la hostia e, incluso, la rehostia o no?

¿Quién cojones es el responsable de este esperpento? ¿El puto FloPer o yo por ser un pesado apuntando a FloPer?

No me jodáis... Es una puta traca de cojones.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Nov 2022)

Sólo con el puto Lewandowski podríamos aspirar a todo... a todo... y está en el puto, y supuestamente arruinado, FCB.

*¿No está el RM forrado de dinero, aún se va a forrar más con el nuevo estadio... y no está el FCB arruinado?

¿Qué cojones hace el FCB con Lewandowski y el RM sin delelantero centro?*

Puto esperpento florentinista todo.


----------



## Agente Coulson (21 Nov 2022)

Lewandowski se pierde tres partidos por sanción. Así que los dos estaremos sin el 9 titular en las primeras semanas. Además ninguno tenemos un buen recambio.

La clave va a ser defender bien para sacar los partidos con marcadores cortos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Nov 2022)

en serio estáis pensando en cristiano para el madrí??


----------



## Dr.Muller (21 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Qué sí... que asumo mis taras (argumentadas) con FloPer y Vinicius... que soy muy pesado...
> 
> Pero es que es la hostia abrir la puerta a CR7 (quien con 90 años y a la pata coja tiene más gol que Vinicius) en 2018... sin tener sustituto y *estar en pleno noviembre de 2022 Y NO TENER UN PUTO DELANTERO CENTRO.*
> 
> ...



Yo subía a Arribas como ha dicho un compi arriba
cr7 volverá a creerse la vedette del vestuario y mirará por encima del hombro a los jóvenes.
la humildad no es su fuerte ya tú sabes.
tampoco le perdonaría el show de la final, llevándose el protagonismo de la misma y creando confusion en el madridismo.

aun así no descarto esa locura, es capaz de hacer un buen mundial aunque me da que en la selección la está liando y hay jugadores que no quieren muchas cuentas con el.

hay que saber cuando marchar


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Qué alternativa propones?
> 
> ¿Qué 9 de garantías sugieres que debería fichar FloPer para enero?



Rafa mir..?..


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Nov 2022)

no ha fichado este verano el castilla un delantero al que quería el patético??


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Nov 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Lewandowski se pierde tres partidos por sanción. Así que los dos estaremos sin el 9 titular en las primeras semanas. Además ninguno tenemos un buen recambio.
> 
> La clave va a ser defender bien para sacar los partidos con marcadores cortos.



Se te olvida que ellos tienen a Ansu Fati, Ferrán incluso a Memphis, nosotros Asensio y Hazard para el falso 9.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> no ha fichado este verano el castilla un delantero al que quería el patético??



Iker Bravo, no???


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Iker Bravo, no???




si. Que le suban al primer equipo


----------



## Señor Moscoso (21 Nov 2022)

Yo ficharía a Manolito Adebayor o al Chicharito que ya tienen experiencia en la casa


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Nov 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Yo ficharía a Manolito Adebayor o al Chicharito que ya tienen experiencia en la casa



Al Chicharito lo llamó Ibai y se puso a llorar!!!! Si lo vuelve a llamar el Madrid le peta la patata!!!!


----------



## Señor Moscoso (21 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Al Chicharito lo llamó Ibai y se puso a llorar!!!! Si lo vuelve a llamar el Madrid le peta la patata!!!!



Joder, acabo de verlo y es demigrante y tierno a la vez. El Chicharro UNO DI NOI


----------



## Roedr (21 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Sólo con el puto Lewandowski podríamos aspirar a todo... a todo... y está en el puto, y supuestamente arruinado, FCB.
> 
> *¿No está el RM forrado de dinero, aún se va a forrar más con el nuevo estadio... y no está el FCB arruinado?
> 
> ...



Que trollaco estás hecho. Con Lewan el Farsa ha logrado dos cosas: arruinar aún más al club y jugar la Europe League.


----------



## keko (21 Nov 2022)

Floper no vuelve a fichar a Cristiano ni aunque no cobre nada. Con lo bien que se lo quitó de en medio, cogiendo 100kilos, y sin que la grada le montara un lio. El Madrid va a seguir con Rodrigo e igual le da la oportunidad a Arribas si a Ancelotii le da por hacer algo coherente, por que lo de sacar a Mariano madre mia...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que trollaco estás hecho. Con Lewan el Farsa ha logrado dos cosas: arruinar aún más al club y jugar la Europe League.



Tío, qué pesado con lo de troll... Seré un flipado y una fanático obsesivo pero ya he demostrado que no soy un puto troll.

Venga dime: ¿quién coño va a quedar pichichi de la liga española en la Tª 2022/23?

Ya te digo yo: el puto Lewandowski. 

¿Me puedes explicar por qué cojones el "rico" RM no tiene al pichichi y el "arruinado" FCB sí?


----------



## Dr.Muller (21 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Tío, qué pesado con lo de troll... Seré un flipado y una fanático obsesivo pero ya he demostrado que no soy un puto troll.
> 
> Venga dime: ¿quién coño va a quedar pichichi de la liga española en la Tª 2022/23?
> 
> ...



Es que quería irse a un sitio que tuviera playa


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Nov 2022)

Vengo del hilo del Mundial a contaros que el Gakpo ese de Holanda es interesantillo para un delantero relativamente low-cost. 

Y a Bellingham y a Kane los fichaba mañana no, ayer.


----------



## Agente Coulson (21 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Se te olvida que ellos tienen a Ansu Fati, Ferrán incluso a Memphis, nosotros Asensio y Hazard para el falso 9.



Y Rodrygo si lo sacas de la banda y se la dejas a Valverde. Pero son jugadores para llegar desde atrás y tienden a desaparecer si los adelantas a la posición de 9.


----------



## Fiodor (21 Nov 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> si. Que le suban al primer equipo



Ahora mismo está peleando por la titularidad en el Castilla, en una Liga de solteros contra casados, como para ponerle de titular en el Bernabéu...


----------



## Cicciolino (21 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>





Mis dieses.

Paralímpicos cataríes = medio kebab.


----------



## feps (22 Nov 2022)

Bellingham va a alcanzar un precio prohibitivo. El Madrid está tardando en cerrar a Barella antes de que su cotización se dispare.









Barella si no se ficha a Bellingham: la alternativa que más gusta a Ancelotti


En el Real Madrid saben que el fichaje de Bellingham se ha encarecido demasiado. No van a dejar de pelear por él, pero la apuesta del Liverpool complica mucho las cosas.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## _Suso_ (22 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Super guapo el vídeo, menudo curro, se merece unos cuantos thanks el youtuber en su canal.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Nov 2022)

Por lo visto Messi no parece querer cobrarse el mundial que el futbol le debe...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Yo con el gol de Mijatovic toda vía me pongo nervioso, y lo he visto MILES de veces... El toquecito que hace para dejar tirado a Peruzzi es sublime...

Hasta que no veo el balón en el fondo de la red no descanso...

Puto astro.


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Cuidadddooooo, que el padre de Ney está ahí


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

¡La Ronalda está libre chvmachos!


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Nov 2022)

Floper fichará a Ronaldo, ganaremos la décima quinta y Ronaldo ganará su sexta copa de Europa.

Que Floper ni se lo piense dos veces.

Ronaldo, para siete partidos y empujar goles es lo mejor.

Más vale zorra conocida que puta por conocer.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¡La Ronalda está libre chvmachos!



Lo publican hoy, en lugar de hace una semana o dentro de una semana, para que todo el mundo esté pendiente de él cuando juegue Portugal. Igual de diva que tras la final de 2018 sólo que entonces era uno de los mejores jugadores del mundo y hoy está acabadísimo. Ya está empezando a salir que los buenos de Portugal están hasta los huevos de él, y no creo que esto ayude mucho.

Haya sido lo que haya sido, hoy en día es un puto cáncer de cuerpo entero con metástasis terminal. Ni con un palo , hoyga.


----------



## Phoenician (22 Nov 2022)

ATENCIÓN. Creo que se está gestando una protesta para defender a la mujer del maltrato:

Los jugadores españoles no cantarán mañana el Himno Nacional en protesta por la ley de la inútil de Irene Montero que maltrata a las mujeres reduciendo penas de violadores y pederastas. 

Fantástico notición. Únete a la protesta feminista para defender a la mujer y lograr que echen a la inútil de la Montero


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Instagram de CR7: 



https://www.instagram.com/cristiano/



Ha publicado esto último







El gol que mete con el Madrid al United:



Qué pasa aquí eh?????


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Hay Euroliga a las 20:30h mamonas


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Ganando de 14 el Madrid de baloncesto por ahora.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ganando de 14 el Madrid de baloncesto por ahora.



Estaba suscrito y lo veía, pero ya por 13 mortadelos le pveden ir dando, es más caro que la NBA con menos partidos


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Estaba suscrito y lo veía, pero ya por 13 mortadelos le pveden ir dando, es más caro que la NBA con menos partidos



Lo estoy viendo por el pc. En la tele el mundial. Aunque el baloncesto no es algo que me apasione mucho la verdad.


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Lo veis para el próximo partido de champions???


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Lo estoy viendo por el pc. En la tele el mundial. Aunque el baloncesto no es algo que me apasione mucho la verdad.



Al principio tenían eso y las motos y valía 5€ pero se van flipando con los precios cada día más y cvanto más meten más caro y eso que no emiten la liga completa, que es como si los streaming tipo HBO le pegaran el svbidón por meter más pelis y series, un sinsentido


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Al principio tenían eso y las motos y valía 5€ pero se van flipando con los precios cada día más y cvanto más meten más caro y eso que no emiten la liga completa, que es como si los streaming tipo HBO le pegaran el svbidón por meter más pelis y series, un sinsentido



Así es. Se están pasando que no veas.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Lo veis para el próximo partido de champions???



No va a volver a ver la Champions en lo que le queda de vidac profesional, lo leisteis aquí primero


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)

Creo que tampoco. Se habla del Newcastle de manera muy fuerte.

Y el Al-Nassr.


----------



## El Juani (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Este pavo está fatal....


----------



## Chispeante (22 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Este pavo está fatal....



O está fatal, que es lo más probable, o es un jefazo y le importa una poca mierda la opinión de los demás. Lleva ya varios años posteando a calzón quitado, sin filtros, según le viene la inspiración, tenga sentido, calidad o interés. Según se le pasa por la cabeza, según le vienen las ganas, lo suelta, sin miramientos. "_Esto es lo que hay, aquí os lo dejo"_. Pues que queréis que os diga, no deja de tener su mérito en alguien que llegó a ser el ídolo número de este país, beso con la Carbonero y Mundial mediante (in that order), quitarse la presión de encina de tener que estar a la altura de las expectativas y perder prestigio ganando felicidad. Pero vamos, que si, que es más lógico pensar que no tiene amigos cerca que le digan que pare de una vez.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Instagram de CR7:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen peluco, mejor centro de Di Maria. Para fichar a un paquetazo acabado mejor el argentino.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Floper fichará a Ronaldo, ganaremos la décima quinta y Ronaldo ganará su sexta copa de Europa.
> 
> Que Floper ni se lo piense dos veces.
> 
> ...




Florentino no fichará a un tío que tras ganar su última copa de europa en el propio cesped, en la celebración, anuncio que se marchaba.

La mejor forma de recordar la carrera de Ronaldo en el Madrid es como se recuerda ahora, con la parte positiva siendo mucho mayor que la negativa.

Si metes a este en el vestuario del Madrid lo dinamita, ni más ni menos, da igual que se comporte bien y sea humilde, trastocaria todo.

Los dos últimos años de Ronaldo en el Madrid ya estaba pegando un considerable bajón físico, lo vimos todos, es cierto que Messi llevaba retirado varios años antes y eso le salvó, en la juve defendió los muebles y muy bien pues es un aliga menos competitiva que la española, ahora bien, en el united sólo le salvaban los goles, una vez perdidos verle en carrera es preocupante, si no corres igual que antes, no saltas igual que antes ni golpeas al balón igual que antes.

Por tanto menos gol. 


Florentino y más después la que ha liado en united no lo trae ni de coña, que si, que el united está venido a menos y todo lo que queramos, pero está considerada la segunda institución en el mundo del fútbol, solo por detrás del real Madrid.


----------



## ApoloCreed (23 Nov 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> O está fatal, que es lo más probable, o es un jefazo y le importa una poca mierda la opinión de los demás. Lleva ya varios años posteando a calzón quitado, sin filtros, según le viene la inspiración, tenga sentido, calidad o interés. Según se le pasa por la cabeza, según le vienen las ganas, lo suelta, sin miramientos. "_Esto es lo que hay, aquí os lo dejo"_. Pues que queréis que os diga, no deja de tener su mérito en alguien que llegó a ser el ídolo número de este país, beso con la Carbonero y Mundial mediante (in that order), quitarse la presión de encina de tener que estar a la altura de las expectativas y perder prestigio ganando felicidad. Pero vamos, que si, que es más lógico pensar que no tiene amigos cerca que le digan que pare de una vez.



Es una combinacion de mucho dinero,mucho tiempo libre y poco cerebro...despues de verse liberado de las petardas con las que ha estado a mi me da que ha abrazado la religion del sudapollismo con fervor,lo que le apetece hacer pues lo hace...


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Nov 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es una combinacion de mucho dinero,mucho tiempo libre y poco cerebro...despues de verse liberado de las petardas con las que ha estado a mi me da que ha abrazado la religion del sudapollismo con fervor,lo que le apetece hacer pues lo hace...



Me parece que el hombre tiene problemas mentales serios.

Ya lo dijo floper en sus audios.


----------



## barullo (23 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Yo con el gol de Mijatovic toda vía me pongo nervioso, y lo he visto MILES de veces... El toquecito que hace para dejar tirado a Peruzzi es sublime...
> 
> Hasta que no veo el balón en el fondo de la red no descanso...
> 
> Puto astro.



A mí lo que me pone "nervioso" es que lo mete en fuera de juego y lo dan por bueno tócate los cojones


----------



## Phoenician (23 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Pedro Bravo en tiempo de juego???


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (23 Nov 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> A ver, tampoco exageremos. Si el Barça hubiese tenido un grupo como el nuestro se hubiese clasificado con la polla por fuera.



O palmado con Leipzig en los 2 partidos y empatado con Shaktar.... le sunas que el Shaktar empata con Leipzig y el Farsa se queda fuera igual que en el grupo que ha tenido.

Y te reirás, pero yo no estoy de coña. El Barça no le gana al Leipzig los 2 partidos... 

Que si el árbitro, que si corren mucho, que si la mala suerte... 3- 1 y 1-2 con Leipzig y 2 - 2 con Shaktar en casa. Y a la E. L.!!

Pd.- el año pasado el Real Madrid le ganó al Inter los dos partidos... y le pegó un repaso al Eintracht en la Supercopa... por comparar grupos...


----------



## Roedr (23 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Lo veis para el próximo partido de champions???



CR7 fue grandioso, pena este final tan feo como evitable.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A mí lo que me pone "nervioso" es que lo mete en fuera de juego y lo dan por bueno tócate los cojones



Pues NO, no es fuera de juego...

Me apunto tu alias y en unos días te lo demuestro...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Florentino no fichará a un tío que tras ganar su última copa de europa en el propio cesped, en la celebración, anuncio que se marchaba.
> 
> La mejor forma de recordar la carrera de Ronaldo en el Madrid es como se recuerda ahora, con la parte positiva siendo mucho mayor que la negativa.
> 
> ...



¿Olvidamos que FloPer también huyó del RM... y luego volvió?


----------



## Roedr (23 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Instagram de CR7:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha como se lo pasan las millonarios


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Me parece que el hombre tiene problemas mentales serios.
> 
> Ya lo dijo floper en sus audios.



De problemas mentales FloPer sabe mucho. Buen apunte. 

Un caso claro de sartén hablando del cazo.


----------



## Roedr (23 Nov 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Me parece que el hombre tiene problemas mentales serios.
> 
> Ya lo dijo floper en sus audios.



En eso pensé cuando vi el vídeo, en los audios de Floren. Claramente el tipo es más corto que un botijo. Huele a que tiene un CI bajísimo.


----------



## Roedr (23 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> De problemas mentales FloPer sabe mucho. Buen apunte.
> 
> Un caso claro de sartén hablando del cazo.



El tuyo es la troleo-obsesión con Floren. Y no hay pastillas para eso.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> A mí lo que me pone "nervioso" es que lo mete en fuera de juego y lo dan por bueno tócate los cojones



0:18. Ojo a la posición del defensa de la Juve en el recuadro de abajo a la derecha



0:22. Cuando Roberto Carlos zapatea el balón. Trazamos la línea sobre Pedja



Ahora trasladamos la línea imaginaria roja sobre Pedja en 0:22 al 0:18



En esos escasos 4' de diferencia entre 0:18 y 0:22 el defensa juventino del recuadro pudo hacer tres cosas:

- Quedarse parado o quasi-parado esperando la resolución de la jugada (lo más probable) -> Legitimaría a Pedja

- Correr hacia el balón (línea verde). Imposible cruzar la línea imaginaria roja e inhabilitar a Pedja, no hay tiempo suficiente -> No habría fuera de juego

- Hacer el anti-instintivo e improbable recorrido de la flecha azul para inhabilitar a Pedja. No te lo crees ni tú.


He usado este vídeo:


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (23 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El tuyo es la troleo-obsesión con Floren. Y no hay pastillas para eso.



En el escenario persona inteligente vs persona poco inteligente... la persona inteligente no suele menospreciar e insultar al poco inteligente por su condición.

La persona inteligente tiende a ser condescendiente y discreta.

Cuando alguien insulta y desprecia a alguien con poca inteligencia es un subnormal homologado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Olvidamos que FloPer también huyó del RM... y luego volvió?




Si, y el equipo dicho a de bar en bar, al dente y whisky snyder....


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> 0:18. Ojo a la posición del defensa de la Juve en el recuadro de abajo a la derecha
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270038
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## feps (23 Nov 2022)

Demasiado bonito para ser verdad.









El Barcelona intentó cerrar a Marco Asensio antes del Mundial


Eduardo Inda desveló en El Chiringuito que el Barcelona intentó cerrar un acuerdo con Marco Asensio antes del Mundial de Qatar 2022.




okdiario.com


----------



## petro6 (23 Nov 2022)

A Cristina Ronaldo se le está quedando la cara del Monchito.


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Nov 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> ATENCIÓN. Creo que se está gestando una protesta para defender a la mujer del maltrato:
> 
> Los jugadores españoles no cantarán mañana el Himno Nacional en protesta por la ley de la inútil de Irene Montero que maltrata a las mujeres reduciendo penas de violadores y pederastas.
> 
> Fantástico notición. Únete a la protesta feminista para defender a la mujer y lograr que echen a la inútil de la Montero



Menuda chorrada, las feminazis contra las feminazis, anda que les jodan, no quieren socialimo y comunismo, que lo disfruten. Desde 2006 el hombre no es igual ante la ley que la mujer, anda que les follen.


----------



## Roedr (23 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> En el escenario persona inteligente vs persona poco inteligente... la persona inteligente no suele menospreciar e insultar al poco inteligente por su condición.
> 
> La persona inteligente tiende a ser condescendiente y discreta.
> 
> Cuando alguien insulta y desprecia a alguien con poca inteligencia es un subnormal homologado.



Yo no te considero con poca inteligencia. Simplemente, considero que eres un trollaco.


----------



## Phoenician (23 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Menuda chorrada, las feminazis contra las feminazis, anda que les jodan, no quieren socialimo y comunismo, que lo disfruten. Desde 2006 el hombre no es igual ante la ley que la mujer, anda que les follen.



Obviamente es ironía, pero observad la hipocresía de los rojos: Irán y la religión musulmana que perjudica a la mujer malo, y la inútil de Irene Montero que hace una ley nociva para las mujeres buena.


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Nov 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Obviamente es ironía, pero observad la hipocresía de los rojos: Irán y la religión musulmana que perjudica a la mujer malo, y la inútil de Irene Montero que hace una ley nociva para las mujeres buena.



Error, de la religión musulmana en Irán no es mala para podemos, les financiaron, en España tampoco, nunca hablan, tampoco de la etnia, no hablan de dos grupos de personas donde muchos tratan a las mujeres como el culo. Ingeniería social.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Nov 2022)

Gol de marquiños assunsao jr ..


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Nov 2022)

ahora es el momento... me la juego, españa tercera de grupo. victoria ante estos bizcochables, la prensa los encumbra, los chavales se lo creen empate ante los amarillos, empiezan los nervios y derrota ante los alemanegros.
japon 7 puntos, alemania 6 , españa 4, costa rica saco de las ostias.
joder, habeis visto el cuarto gol?? son un equipo de tercera federacion....


----------



## Paobas (23 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> ahora es el momento... me la juego, españa tercera de grupo. victoria ante estos bizcochables, la prensa los encumbra, los chavales se lo creen empate ante los amarillos, empiezan los nervios y derrota ante los alemanegros.
> japon 7 puntos, alemania 6 , españa 4, costa rica saco de las ostias.
> joder, habeis visto el cuarto gol?? son un equipo de tercera federacion....



Ni digas gilipolleces, por Dios


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Nov 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Ni digas gilipolleces, por Dios



estoy viendo que no va a ser porque el segundo partido es con alemania y ahi lo mismo la presion con la que van a salir los otros les puede pasar factura, pero vamos, como el partido lo tengan dificil los alemanes me imagino a rutiger o alguno de los .... neoalemanes dandoles una mano de ostias a los pedri, gavi, y demas chiquillada.... a ver si luego si agreden a alguno de estos le hacen una entrevista en el larguero, como a fali con lo de rodrigo...


golazo de gavi, morata es un chiste, que bien vendio por 80 kilazos


----------



## Paobas (23 Nov 2022)

Nikon Williams tiene pinta de español de toda la vida. Si lo veo en Rusia, por decir algo, creo que es de Albacete por la pinta.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Nov 2022)

OJO juega hazzard


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Nov 2022)

Buffff


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## Th89 (24 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Tremendo. Espero que la niña no se convierta en una follanegros como la madre.

Esa genética tiene que sobrevivir.


----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Tremendo. Espero que la niña no se convierta en una follanegros como la madre.
> 
> Esa genética tiene que sobrevivir.



Más guapa pero peor cuerpo que la madre. 

Por cierto, la hija se hará famosa por su trabajo y tal.... algunos nacen con la vida regalada.


----------



## Th89 (24 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Más guapa pero peor cuerpo que la madre.
> 
> Por cierto, la hija se hará famosa por su trabajo y tal.... algunos nacen con la vida regalada.



Con esas tetas podría vivir del Onlyfans si le hiciera falta.


----------



## vurvujo (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## vurvujo (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1271473
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271474



No sabía que habían hecho una nueva estación de metro. Va ir rapidito el llenado/vaciado del estadio.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1271469
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hostia... vamos a Cibeles...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Nov 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1271473
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271474



_“Todo este proyecto se integra en la transformación, no solo del estadio Santiago Bernabéu, sino de los alrededores del propio estadio. Una transformación que tendrá como objetivo mejorar las instalaciones y servicios ya existentes y, por supuesto, mejorar la calidad de vida de los vecinos y residentes de la zona, haciéndola más accesible, *más inclusiva* y más habitable”._

Para mí que la zona se haga más inclusiva equivale a una Copa de Europa.

#Agenda2030
#ZonaBernabéuMásInclusiva
#NoTendremosCopasSeremosFelices


----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Hostia... vamos a Cibeles...



Te falta un Floren dimisión por el fracaso en la anchura de las escaleras mecánicas de la nueva estación Santiago Bernabéu. 

Por cierto, esa nueva estación va a ser muy útil para los aficionados.


----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> _“Todo este proyecto se integra en la transformación, no solo del estadio Santiago Bernabéu, sino de los alrededores del propio estadio. Una transformación que tendrá como objetivo mejorar las instalaciones y servicios ya existentes y, por supuesto, mejorar la calidad de vida de los vecinos y residentes de la zona, haciéndola más accesible, *más inclusiva* y más habitable”._
> 
> Para mí que la zona se haga más inclusiva equivale a una Copa de Europa.
> 
> ...



Sí, lo de 'inclusiva' es una mierda política que se podía haber ahorrado.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Nov 2022)

tiene cara de MUY agüelo ya el floro


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

*El nuevo Santiago Bernabéu tendrá también nueva estación de Metro*

El Real Madrid y la Comunidad presentaron el proyecto de reforma. Se calcula que pasan por ella 2,3 millones de personas al año. Las obras arrancarán a finales de 2023.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Nov 2022)

Vinicius es igualmente malo con Brasil...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2022)

y el milincovic savic costaba 80 millones ahhaha


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (25 Nov 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


>



El tal Emilio tiene toda la puta razón.

L.E. es un subnormal integral, yo creo que incluso supera a Piqué.

Se cree dios para decidir de qué se habla y cuándo se habla... Y, como ésto es España, todo el mundo le ríe las "gracias".


----------



## cebollo (25 Nov 2022)

Ausencio va a hacer un buen Mundial y va a pedir un buen contrato para renovar. No lo dice abiertamente pero la opción de ir al Barcelona con sus amigos de la selección está ahí.

El Madri va a querer renovarle porque Benzema está viejo y Asensio puede ser una opción como falso 9. Y es uno de los pocos españoles del equipo. 

Queda bien hablar de planificación profesional pero al final toda va a depender de que meta algún gol en alguna eliminatoria del Mundial.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Ausencio va a hacer un buen Mundial y va a pedir un buen contrato para renovar. No lo dice abiertamente pero la opción de ir al Barcelona con sus amigos de la selección está ahí.
> 
> El Madri va a querer renovarle porque Benzema está viejo y Asensio puede ser una opción como falso 9. Y es uno de los pocos españoles del equipo.
> 
> Queda bien hablar de planificación profesional pero al final toda va a depender de que meta algún gol en alguna eliminatoria del Mundial.



Ya metió uno para meternos en la final de las olimpiadas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (25 Nov 2022)

Si se llamase marquiños assunsao jr ya costaría un gritón de dólares


----------



## Manero (25 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El tal Emilio tiene toda la puta razón.
> 
> L.E. es un subnormal integral, yo creo que incluso supera a Piqué.
> 
> Se cree dios para decidir de qué se habla y cuándo se habla... Y, como ésto es España, todo el mundo le ríe las "gracias".



Ese tal Emilio se llama Emilio Pérez de Rojas y es un gilipollas integral que era muy habitual en las tertulias deportivas catalanas hace unos años, muy del estilo de su amiguísima Cristina Cubero para hacerse una idea de como es el tipejo este.

¿Por qué la prensa deportiva debería hablar de la relación de Ferran Torres y la hija de L.E.? que son prensa deportiva no prensa rosa y nos importa bien poco a los futboleros donde van a cenar o a donde va de vacaciones la parejita. Cuando rompan pues que la prensa informe y ya, pero mientras eso no pase tocar ese tema es un intento de atacar a Luís Enrique. Y Ferran ya era titular de la selección mucho antes de empezar esa relación.

Y ya lo de ponerse a hablar de la hija difunta de Luís Enrique porque el seleccionador la ha mostrado en alguna foto en una vacaciones en Costa Rica de hace años, demuestra la basura humana que es Emilio Pérez de Rojas. A los muertos se les respeta, y si son niños aún más.


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El tal Emilio tiene toda la puta razón.
> 
> L.E. es un subnormal integral, yo creo que incluso supera a Piqué.
> 
> Se cree dios para decidir de qué se habla y cuándo se habla... Y, como ésto es España, todo el mundo le ríe las "gracias".



El circo que montó LE con el pollo ese que lo remplazó, Robert?, para volver a ocupar el cargo está sólo al alcance de los mejores mafiosos.

Si dimites de tu trabajo, por las razones que seas, te fuiste. No puedes pretender quitar a tu sustituto para recuperarlo.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (25 Nov 2022)

Estuve atento a ver qué pásaba con Vinicius. No hubo ni agresiones, ni faltas perras, ni nada. Todo normal. Le hicieron una falta, creo. Con lo cual se demuestra lo que ya sabíamos de sobra: en la liga española le dan cera desde el minuto uno para descentrarlo y sacarlo del partido de esta manera. Con la permisividad arbitral, claro. Porque repito que la culpa es de los árbitros que lo permiten.

Y otra cosa: he visto no todos, pero bastantes partidos de lo que llevamos de mundial y me ha llamado la atención las pocas protestas que hay. En la mierda de liga española cada falta, no falta, fuera de banda, etc...cada cosa que pita el árbitro, sea acertada o no, se protesta por sistema. Da igual si es un entradón clarísimo que te sacan amarilla y gracias; pues el que lo hace protesta como si no le hubiese tocado. Es de locos. No sé si es cosa de la esquizofrenia general que vivimos o qué. Pero da una imagen penosa y barriobajera de la liga.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Nov 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Ese tal Emilio se llama Emilio Pérez de Rojas y es un gilipollas integral que era muy habitual en las tertulias deportivas catalanas hace unos años, muy del estilo de su amiguísima Cristina Cubero para hacerse una idea de como es el tipejo este.
> 
> ¿Por qué la prensa deportiva debería hablar de la relación de Ferran Torres y la hija de L.E.? que son prensa deportiva no prensa rosa y nos importa bien poco a los futboleros donde van a cenar o a donde va de vacaciones la parejita. Cuando rompan pues que la prensa informe y ya, pero mientras eso no pase tocar ese tema es un intento de atacar a Luís Enrique. Y Ferran ya era titular de la selección mucho antes de empezar esa relación.
> 
> Y ya lo de ponerse a hablar de la hija difunta de Luís Enrique porque el seleccionador la ha mostrado en alguna foto en una vacaciones en Costa Rica de hace años, demuestra la basura humana que es Emilio Pérez de Rojas. A los muertos se les respeta, y si son niños aún más.



El mensaje del tal Emilio me parece correcto, desconozco si es un subnormal o no. Hasta los relojes parados dan bien la hora dos veces al día.

L.E. es un pedazo de mierda que se cree por encima del bien y del mal. Sufrió una desgracia familiar, COMO MUCHA GENTE EN ESPAÑA, y tuvo que montar el numerito de vetar toda información... *de dejar su puesto de trabajo... y de luego volver, echando y despreciando a su sustituto, cuando el trabajo sucio estaba hecho.*

Es un pedazo de mierda muy asquerosa y olorosa...

Y ahora viene de guay, banalizando su labor de seleccionador de España, pagada en parte por todos los españoles, *haciéndose monologuista a tiempo parcial y comentando cuestiones familiares en público...*

Que ande y que le folle un pez. Pedazo de mierda inmunda.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El circo que montó LE con el pollo ese que lo remplazó, Robert?, para volver a ocupar el cargo está sólo al alcance de los mejores mafiosos.
> 
> Si dimites de tu trabajo, por las razones que seas, te fuiste. No puedes pretender quitar a tu sustituto para recuperarlo.



Te leo ahora... después de haber contestado yo.

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. FUE VERGONZOSO CÓMO ECHÓ AL ROBERT MORENO. 

L.E. es un MISERABLE. Puta gentuza.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Nov 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Estuve atento a ver qué pásaba con Vinicius. No hubo ni agresiones, ni faltas perras, ni nada. Todo normal. Le hicieron una falta, creo. Con lo cual se demuestra lo que ya sabíamos de sobra: en la liga española le dan cera desde el minuto uno para descentrarlo y sacarlo del partido de esta manera. Con la permisividad arbitral, claro. Porque repito que la culpa es de los árbitros que lo permiten.
> 
> Y otra cosa: he visto no todos, pero bastantes partidos de lo que llevamos de mundial y me ha llamado la atención las pocas protestas que hay. En la mierda de liga española cada falta, no falta, fuera de banda, etc...cada cosa que pita el árbitro, sea acertada o no, se protesta por sistema. Da igual si es un entradón clarísimo que te sacan amarilla y gracias; pues el que lo hace protesta como si no le hubiese tocado. Es de locos. No sé si es cosa de la esquizofrenia general que vivimos o qué. Pero da una imagen penosa y barriobajera de la liga.



Vinicius juega en el RM... Y tanto el RM, como Vinicius como todos nosotros *sabemos cómo funciona España y cómo funciona la Liga española.*

Así que toca ser listo. Más listo que los demás. No hace falta que lo explique en detalle.

Es lo que hay.


----------



## Manero (26 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El mensaje del tal Emilio me parece correcto, desconozco si él es un subnormal o no. Hasta los relojes parados dan bien la hora dos veces al día.
> 
> L.E. es un pedazo de mierda que se cree por encima del bien y del mal. Sufrió una desgracia familiar, COMO MUCHA GENTE EN ESPAÑA, y tuvo que montar el numerito de vetar toda información... *de dejar su puesto de trabajo... y de luego volver, echando y despreciando a su sustituto, cuando el trabajo sucio estaba hecho.*
> 
> ...



Emilio Pérez de Rozas es un periodista afin al Rosellismo que raja de todo lo que huele a Cruyffismo, por eso siempre critica a Guardiola, Laporta, Xavi y veo que también le ha dado por meterse con Lucho. Y a parte de gilipollas es también un miserable por nombrar a una niña difunta para atacar al seleccionador.

La reacción de Luís Enrique al conocer la enfermedad de su hija fué la normal, y si no quería que se montase un circo mediático alrededor de aquello hizo bien en pedir discreción. Esta semana se ha conocido un caso parecido cuando el ex futbolista Oscar García Junyent (el que no tenía ritmo segun Van Gaal) ha anunciado la muerte de su hija de 21 años. Parece ser que hacía meses que luchaba contra un cáncer y el ex futbolista dejó como Luís Enrique su puesto de entrenador en el Stade Reims de Francia para ocuparse de ella.



tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. FUE VERGONZOSO CÓMO ECHÓ AL ROBERT MORENO.
> 
> L.E. es un MISERABLE. Puta gentuza.



Robert Moreno ocupaba de manera provisional el puesto de seleccionador, y cuando Lucho quiso volver en lugar de dar un paso al lado como correspondía pretendió seguir él de seleccionador durante la Eurocopa. Es una rata traidora que merece los fracasos que ha tenido desde que Luís Enrique lo echó de la Selección a escobazos.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Te leo ahora... después de haber contestado yo.
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. FUE VERGONZOSO CÓMO ECHÓ AL ROBERT MORENO.
> 
> L.E. es un MISERABLE. Puta gentuza.



El miserable es Robert Moreno, además de ser una auténtica HEZ de entrenador, también lo es como persona.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Nov 2022)

*L.E. / Robert Moreno*

Os respondo a ambos a la vez para simplificar. Corregidme si me equivoco en los antecedentes:
- Cada cual es libre de gestionar temas personales como le da la gana, claro está... Pero siendo un personaje público de la dimensión de un seleccionador nacional en un país tan fubolero igual la forma de desmontar un circo mediático es la *naturalidad*, las enfermedades, en general, y el cáncer, particular, están perfectamente normalizadas. _"Tengo una hija enferma, para mí mi familia está muy por encima del fútbol y me voy a centrar en mi familia". _Se monta más circo mediático con ocultismo.

- De primeras L.E. se apartó temporalmente de su puesto de trabajo y el tal Robert Moreno ejerció interinamente.. Pero más tarde L.E. pidió la baja voluntaria y definitiva de la selección... Y la RFEF dió continuidad a Robert Moreno, quien se convirtió entonces en seleccionador.

- Robert Moreno clasificó a España para la Eurocopa (algo que hasta la famosa portera de Josep Lluis Núñez en los 90 habría consegido, claro está)

- *Justo antes de la Eurocopa el bueno de L.E. supera el duelo por la pérdida de su hija y decide que regresar a la selección*... Robert Moreno se enroca en su puesto... y la RFEF ampara al primero.

=> Creo que L.E. debió respetar a Robert Moreno... el que fue a Sevilla perdió su silla.
=> Creo que la RFEF debió respetar a Robert Moreno.
=> Entiendo que Robert Moreno quisiera entrenar a la selección tras ser nombrado seleccionador y haber clasificado a España para la Eurocopa.
=> Creo que no tiene nada que ver en este tema lo bueno o malo entrenador que sea Robert Moreno.
=> Si Robert Moreno es una mierda de entrenador y una mala persona, dice muy poco bueno de L.E. pues él lo eligió como 2º entrenador.


----------



## Glokta (26 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> *L.E. / Robert Moreno*
> 
> Os respondo a ambos a la vez para simplificar. Corregidme si me equivoco en los antecedentes:
> - Cada cual es libre de gestionar temas personales como le da la gana, claro está... Pero siendo un personaje público de la dimensión de un seleccionador nacional en un país tan fubolero igual la forma de desmontar un circo mediático es la *naturalidad*, las enfermedades, en general, y el cáncer, particular, están perfectamente normalizadas. _"Tengo una hija enferma, para mí mi familia está muy por encima del fútbol y me voy a centrar en mi familia". _Se monta más circo mediático con ocultismo.
> ...



Imagina la misma situación entre Mourinho y Karanka, y te quedas con Karanka claro que si

Posiblemente la situación pudo estar mejor manejada por LE en ciertos aspectos pero el Rober a la larga ha demostrado ser un paquete que va de sobrado


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Nov 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Imagina la misma situación entre Mourinho y Karanka, y te quedas con Karanka claro que si
> 
> Posiblemente la situación pudo estar mejor manejada por LE en ciertos aspectos pero el Rober a la larga ha demostrado ser un paquete que va de sobrado



Como entrenador, y por su experiencia, me quedo con L.E. antes que con Robert Moreno... pero creo que éste no es el debate.

Dicho lo cual de momento L.E. no ha ganado *nada *con la selección española.
- Eurocopas L.E. = Eurocopas R,M. = 0
- Mundiales L.E. = Mundiales R,M. = 0


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Nov 2022)

*¿Cómo le afectarían al RM los partidos de 100' divididos en cuartos?*

Mi siempre eficaz intuición me apunta a que:..
- La patraña de las pausas de hidratación
- El cuento chino de los 5 cambios motivado por el, a su vez, cuento chino del covid
- El esperpento del brutal tiempo de descuento en el presente Mundial...

...son el preámbulo a una nueva reglamentación en la que los partidos de fútbol durarán 100' divididos en cuartos de 25' para poder clavar más publicidad en TV y vender más mierdas en los estadios en cada descanso.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (26 Nov 2022)

acojonante









Vinicius con otra de sus frases que tendrá recorrido y memes: es oro puro


"De los creadores de 'Champions Ligui', 'Bernabel' y 'Hattricki', llega...": así se ha compartido en Twitter este fragmento de una declaración del brasileño




as.com


----------



## Glokta (26 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Como entrenador, y por su experiencia, me quedo con L.E. antes que con Robert Moreno... pero creo que éste no es el debate.
> 
> Dicho lo cual de momento L.E. no ha ganado *nada *con la selección española.
> - Eurocopas L.E. = Eurocopas R,M. = 0
> - Mundiales L.E. = Mundiales R,M. = 0



Cual es el debate? Habría que haber ratificado a Robert Moreno por ser buenas personas? No creo que sea un criterio valido para elegir a un seleccionador. Que echar a Lopetegui fue una cagada pero traer de vuelta a LE un acierto

No creo que el futbol de selecciones vaya de títulos simplemente, hay veces que tienes un ciclo de jugadores ganador y tienes que aprovechar, y hay otras que no tienes las mejores cartas y toca apretar los dientes y estar ahi por si cae algo, ahora estamos en el segundo y creo que estamos ahi


----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Cual es el debate? Habría que haber ratificado a Robert Moreno por ser buenas personas? No creo que sea un criterio valido para elegir a un seleccionador. Que echar a Lopetegui fue una cagada pero traer de vuelta a LE un acierto
> 
> No creo que el futbol de selecciones vaya de títulos simplemente, hay veces que tienes un ciclo de jugadores ganador y tienes que aprovechar, y hay otras que no tienes las mejores cartas y toca apretar los dientes y estar ahi por si cae algo, ahora estamos en el segundo y creo que estamos ahi



A Moreno no le echaron por razones profesionales de falta de rendimiento. Lo largaron porque la Federación es una mafia, y LE un padrino. Además, hay que conservar un mínimo de respeto a las personas. Lo que le hicieron al Moreno fue una humillación sólo posible en sitios gestionados por gente muy tóxica.


----------



## Agente Coulson (26 Nov 2022)

El debate no es por la capacidad del entrenador.

El debate es si es correcto que, sin que haya malos resultados, rescindan el contrato de un entrenador para devolverle el puesto a uno que se ha ido voluntariamente.

Lo que le hicieron a Moreno estuvo mal y seguirá estando mal si se gana el Mundial.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Nov 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> El debate no es por la capacidad del entrenador.
> 
> El debate es si es correcto que, sin que haya malos resultados, rescindan el contrato de un entrenador para devolverle el puesto a uno que se ha ido voluntariamente.
> 
> Lo que le hicieron a Moreno estuvo mal y seguirá estando mal si se gana el Mundial.



Pero si hasta la equipacion la decide el, no se bien porque ni me interesa pero ese tio tiene mucho poder en la federacion.


----------



## qneb (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (27 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A Moreno no le echaron por razones profesionales de falta de rendimiento. Lo largaron porque la Federación es una mafia, y LE un padrino. Además, hay que conservar un mínimo de respeto a las personas. Lo que le hicieron al Moreno fue una humillación sólo posible en sitios gestionados por gente muy tóxica.



Así fue. Suscribo tu mensaje al 100%.


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Nov 2022)

Venga, una alegría.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

MORATA igual a raul


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Nov 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> El debate no es por la capacidad del entrenador.
> 
> El debate es si es correcto que, sin que haya malos resultados, rescindan el contrato de un entrenador para devolverle el puesto a uno que se ha ido voluntariamente.
> 
> Lo que le hicieron a Moreno estuvo mal y seguirá estando mal si se gana el Mundial.



MOReno le han hechado de los 2 equipos uqe ha entrenado despues


----------



## Chichimango (27 Nov 2022)

Partidazo de Rudiger, a ver si Carletto se decide a ponerlo de titular porque estamos desaprovechando a un central fantástico.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (27 Nov 2022)

Si no me equivoco el equipo de luis enrique esta dentro a menos que pierdan con japon y alemania con costa rica, cosa poco probable. El resto de combinaciones la clasifican sea en la posicion que sea.


----------



## Th89 (28 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Te leo ahora... después de haber contestado yo.
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. FUE VERGONZOSO CÓMO ECHÓ AL ROBERT MORENO.
> 
> L.E. es un MISERABLE. Puta gentuza.



Es puro ADN far$a. De esos tíos que cuanto más lejos, mejor.


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

Lo peor de la jornada ha sido la victoria de Croacia. Modric llegará fundidísimo


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo peor de la jornada ha sido la victoria de Croacia. Modric llegará fundidísimo



Eso entraba dentro de los planes. Hay que olvidarse del croata hasta, por lo menos, febrero y con suerte.


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Eso entraba dentro de los planes. Hay que olvidarse del croata hasta, por lo menos, febrero y con suerte.



Sin Benzema y sin Modric... menudo panorama.


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sin Benzema y sin Modric... menudo panorama.



El Mundial nos iba a joder sí o sí, por eso era importante llegar líderes y con algo de ventaja al parón, pero los pinchazos hacen que tengan que remar el doble.


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Muy en consonancia, diseño, y tonos dorados con la de la temporada 2012-2013.

A mi me gusta mucho.


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Partidazo de Rudiger, a ver si Carletto se decide a ponerlo de titular porque estamos desaprovechando a un central fantástico.




Me fastidia decirlo, porque Alaba me cae bien, pero creo que lo suyo sería poner a Rudiger de titular y Alaba al banco. En el LI prefiero a Mendy, que al menos sobresale en defensa, pero Alaba ahí ni fu, ni fa.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (28 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sin Benzema y sin Modric... menudo panorama.



Sin Benzemá y sin Modric el RM pasa a ser un equipo normalito. Daría para clasificarse para Copa Europa 2023/24 y poco más


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Muy en consonancia, diseño, y tonos dorados con la de la temporada 2012-2013.
> 
> A mi me gusta mucho.



cuanto más sencilla y más blanca más bonita


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (28 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Me fastidia decirlo, porque Alaba me cae bien, pero creo que lo suyo sería poner a Rudiger de titular y Alaba al banco. En el LI prefiero a Mendy, que al menos sobresale en defensa, pero Alaba ahí ni fu, ni fa.



A mí me han decepcionado ambos... sobre todo Alaba, pensé que era un crack

Con Mendy tengo sentimientos encontrados


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> cuanto más sencilla y más blanca más bonita



Conforme los años pasan creo que las marcas, patrocinadores y demás, van a hacer que esto que comentas no ocurra. Es así. 

Recuerdo hace unos años la marca Umbro y sus camisetas en equipos y selecciones de fútbol eran preciosas.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Conforme los años pasan creo que las marcas, patrocinadores y demás, van a hacer que esto que comentas no ocurra. Es así.
> 
> Recuerdo hace unos años la marca Umbro y sus camisetas en equipos y selecciones de fútbol eran preciosas.



Yo creo que finalmente tendrán que volver a los diseños clásicos como "gran novedad"... el desvarío en los diseños es ya aberrante... muy alejados de la esencia de los colores de los equipos...

Las aguas volverán a su cauce...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Muy en consonancia, diseño, y tonos dorados con la de la temporada 2012-2013.
> 
> A mi me gusta mucho.



¿No la tienen en rosa y fucsia?


----------



## El Juani (28 Nov 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿No la tienen en rosa y fucsia?



Estoy esperando a ver la 2ª y 3ª equipación


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Muy en consonancia, diseño, y tonos dorados con la de la temporada 2012-2013.
> 
> A mi me gusta mucho.



vaya equipaje de mierda. Camisetas entalladas sin cuello son lo más horrendo que han parido las marcas de ropa.

Si sacaran esta tal cual me la compraba


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (28 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> vaya equipaje de mierda. Camisetas entalladas sin cuello son lo más horrendo que han parido las marcas de ropa.
> 
> Si sacaran esta tal cual me la compraba



Blanco integral + escudo (en color, por supuesto) + botas negras = puto espectáculo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (28 Nov 2022)

El mejor del mundo en su puesto.

FloPer lo echó del RM en el climax de su carrera con 30 años.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (28 Nov 2022)

L.E., ¿no habíamos quedado en que no se hablaba de tu hija fallecida?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (28 Nov 2022)

Ojo...









Benzema está casi recuperado y podría volver al Mundial


La recuperación exprés de Karim Benzema puede llevarle a regresar a Qatar con Francia para jugar lo que queda de Mundial 2022.




okdiario.com


----------



## Th89 (28 Nov 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Muy en consonancia, diseño, y tonos dorados con la de la temporada 2012-2013.
> 
> A mi me gusta mucho.



Solo le sobra la basura esa de patrocinador.


----------



## perifollo (29 Nov 2022)

Alfred Hitchcock leyendo Il Giorno, en la víspera del Real Madrid - Inter de Milán. Aparece el Real Madrid en la portada. Viena. Final Copa de Europa. 27 mayo de 1964. 









Luis Herrero habla de cine y fútbol con Inocencio Arias, José Luis Garci, Eduardo Torres Dulce, Luis Alberto de Cuenca y Carlos Marañón.









Los Cowboys hablan de las 50 películas fundamentales sobre el fútbol


Luis Herrero habla de cine y fútbol con Inocencio Arias, José Luis Garci, Eduardo Torres Dulce, Luis Alberto de Cuenca y Carlos Marañón.




esradio.libertaddigital.com


----------



## spam (29 Nov 2022)

Qué se cuenta por estos lares en estos días sin fútbol de interés? Por mi parte al menos, el mundial no ofrece ningún aliciente, entre el celebrarse a mayor gloria de los sátrapas del QSG y el sopor de la coja perpetrada por amunike y sus comisionistas. Por no hablar de que, sin estar de vacaciones con una birra en la mano y 30º en el exterior, un Nepal vs Zimbabwe random es directamente intolerable.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Nov 2022)

partidazo ayer de vini y rodrygo


----------



## nazi comunista (29 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Me fastidia decirlo, porque Alaba me cae bien, pero creo que lo suyo sería poner a Rudiger de titular y Alaba al banco. En el LI prefiero a Mendy, que al menos sobresale en defensa, pero Alaba ahí ni fu, ni fa.



De los cuatro centrales el mejor es Alaba con enorme diferencia.


----------



## nazi comunista (29 Nov 2022)

perifollo dijo:


> Alfred Hitchcock leyendo Il Giorno, en la víspera del Real Madrid - Inter de Milán. Aparece el Real Madrid en la portada. Viena. Final Copa de Europa. 27 mayo de 1964.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276094
> 
> ...



¿Había periódicos en color en 1964 o es una foto coloreada?


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> De los cuatro centrales el mejor es Alaba con enorme diferencia.



El más listo sin duda, pero también hace falta correr y saltar como un demonio.


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> ¿Había periódicos en color en 1964 o es una foto coloreada?



Coloreada.


----------



## nazi comunista (29 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El más listo sin duda, pero también hace falta correr y saltar como un demonio.



Rudiger es un troncazo y lo sabes. Militao es como Pepe eléctrico rápido duro pero se le va la pinza también. Alaba es el más completo y equilibrado.


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El mejor del mundo en su puesto.
> 
> FloPer lo echó del RM en el climax de su carrera con 30 años.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1275670



Casemiro pidió irse. No hay más.


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Nov 2022)

Ojito. Los Corleone eran unos niños de teta al lado de esta banda.









El Barça y la millonada que puede cobrar gracias al Mundial de Qatar


El Barça se beneficiará de las compensaciones de la FIFA y cobrará una millonada por sus futbolistas que jugarán el Mundial de Qatar 2022.




www.elnacional.cat


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Casemiro pidió irse. No hay más.



Ya lo hemos hablado... *Pidió irse después de que lo echaran de forma indirecta.*

- Mejor medio centro del mundo
- 5 Copas de Europa
- determinante los últimos 8 años
- jugador del RM (el club más rico del mundo)
- MVP de la última final de Copa de Europa
- goleador en partidos trascendentales
- cero problemático
- querido por afición y compañeros
- odiado por el antimadridismo
- 30 años...

...y ganaba prácticamente lo mismo que el sinvergüenza de Isco... mucho menos que Bale y Hazard... menos que los petardos recien llegados de Alaba y Rüdiger...

Se le niega ponerle la ficha a nivel de mercado... mientras se tiran 110 M EUR en fichar al petardo de Tchouameni.

Literalmente no le han echado y se ha ido él... * Pero la realidad es que le han echado a sutiles patadas.*


----------



## filets (29 Nov 2022)

Muy mala noticia la dimision de Agnelli
A ver que pasa con la SuperLiga ahora


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Muy mala noticia la dimision de Agnelli
> A ver que pasa con la SuperLiga ahora



He pensado lo mismo. Cada vez más difícil que siga adelante.


----------



## Agente Coulson (29 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Casemiro pidió irse. No hay más.



Y por qué pidió irse?


----------



## _Suso_ (29 Nov 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Y por qué pidió irse?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> *¿Cómo le afectarían al RM los partidos de 100' divididos en cuartos?*
> 
> Mi siempre eficaz intuición me apunta a que:..
> - La patraña de las pausas de hidratación
> ...



¿Esto es una idea tuya o es algo que se está planteando?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Muy mala noticia la dimision de Agnelli
> A ver que pasa con la SuperLiga ahora



La Superliga es la puta Champions League de la UEFA, de la cual el RM es el máximo ganador.

Querer destruir la Champions League de la UEFA sólo se le puede ocurrir al antimadridista más radical del mundo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (29 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Esto es una idea tuya o es algo que se está planteando?



Es mi sospecha...

- La patraña de las pausas de hidratación
- 5 cambios
- Tiempos de prolongación exagerados

Parece que están allanando el terreno para hacerlo... "_Perceptions are reality" _


----------



## feps (30 Nov 2022)

Fijaos de lo que son capaces en el partidazo de Cope. El infumable snob Alcalá y su jefe Jorge Javier Castaño, manipulando un audio de Luis Enrique. Auténtica chusma.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Nov 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> ¿Había periódicos en color en 1964 o es una foto coloreada?



En esa época había cine en color, y mucho antes, no se quiso hacer.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Muy mala noticia la dimision de Agnelli
> A ver que pasa con la SuperLiga ahora



No habrá superl iga, habrá mejor reparto de derechos de televisión para los equipos.


----------



## nazi comunista (30 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> *¿Cómo le afectarían al RM los partidos de 100' divididos en cuartos?*
> 
> Mi siempre eficaz intuición me apunta a que:..
> - La patraña de las pausas de hidratación
> ...



No gastas retraso que va.


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

*Neymar enseña a Endrick el camino del Real Madrid*

El brasileño del PSG ya visitó Madrid en 2006 y se entrenó durante dos semanas con los infantiles, pero su precio era demasiado elevado para un niño de 14 años. Odegaard hizo una gira por toda Europa.


----------



## Th89 (30 Nov 2022)

filets dijo:


> Muy mala noticia la dimision de Agnelli
> A ver que pasa con la SuperLiga ahora



Los caminantes de TWD están más vivos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

ey ese enzo ha marcado un gol a esos mataos de MEXICO... RAPIDO pedir al madrid 100 millones por el.....


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Nov 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


>



No se puede resumir mejor.


----------



## Silluzollope (30 Nov 2022)

feps dijo:


> Fijaos de lo que son capaces en el partidazo de Cope. El infumable snob Alcalá y su jefe Jorge Javier Castaño, manipulando un audio de Luis Enrique. Auténtica chusma.



No me esperaba otra cosa de un trepa y una marica mala.


----------



## El chepa (30 Nov 2022)

Pensé que era una cuenta falsa.Tebas convocando una asamblea de La Liga en Dubai. El Madrid diciendo que los cojones.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Nov 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> No gastas retraso que va.



Igual es que tú gastas adelanto.

Danos una explicación coherente a 3 cambios drásticos que han sucedido en 2/3 años:
- Pausas de hidratación
- 5 cambios 
- Exagerado tiempo de descuento en el presente Mundial

Venga, adelantado, ilústranos.


----------



## nazi comunista (30 Nov 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Igual es que tú gastas adelanto.
> 
> Danos una explicación coherente a 3 cambios drásticos que han sucedido en 2/3 años:
> - Pausas de hidratación
> ...



Por qué hablas en plural si eres el único sucnormal que dice estas gilipolleces y nunca te cansas?

Puto bobo.


----------



## nazi comunista (30 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Pensé que era una cuenta falsa.Tebas convocando una asamblea de La Liga en Dubai. El Madrid diciendo que los cojones.



O sea que los moros tienen controlada a la liga y quieren que vayan todos allí a hacer una reunión?? Qué flipada es esta??


----------



## filets (30 Nov 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> O sea que los moros tienen controlada a la liga y quieren que vayan todos allí a hacer una reunión?? Qué flipada es esta??



Debe ser para avisarles de cuando EAU comprará al Barça


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (30 Nov 2022)

nazi comunista dijo:


> Por qué hablas en plural si eres el único sucnormal que dice estas gilipolleces y nunca te cansas?
> 
> Puto bobo.



Uso el plural porque ésto es un foro y tus sesudos razonamientos ilustrarán a todos los que lo lean.

El insulto retrata a quien lo utiliza. Es una lastimosa evidencia de frustración y de mala educación... y una petición de ayuda.

Yo no creo que esta mierda sea casual...



...y como la asocio con otros sucesos (pausas de hidratación y 5 cambios), todos ellos coherentes con extender la duración de los partidos de fútbol, lanzo la hipótesis de que quieran extender la duración de los partidos de fútbol.

Conocida la codicia de los dirigentes del fútbol mundial y que las TVs llevan toda la vida quejándose de que el fúbol sólo permite rentabilizar la inversión al inicio, único descanso y al final, me reafirmo en la anterior hipótesis pues dividir los partidos en cuartos habilitaria 2 descansos más para clavar publicidad.


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Nov 2022)

Puto topo.


----------



## Chispeante (30 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Puto topo.



Coño, el caso es que con Casillas yo soy muy poco objetivo y siempre en mi equipo y tal, pero este vídeo es de lo mejorcito que ha publicado EN AÑOS. Natural, divertido, sin complejos, a su bola pero sin el desvarío de otros más inexplicables. Bien por Iker, este es el camino...suponiendo que el camino sea publicar vídeos contando tu vida en internet, que ese ya es otro tema.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Pensé que era una cuenta falsa.Tebas convocando una asamblea de La Liga en Dubai. El Madrid diciendo que los cojones.



a mi lo que me sorprende es que a los del celta, del cadiz, del getafe u otros pacoequipos les parezca normal una reunion alli. supongo que todo lo que sea retorcerle un brazo al madrid a ellos les parecera bien....


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Dic 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> a mi lo que me sorprende es que a los del celta, del cadiz, del getafe u otros pacoequipos les parezca normal una reunion alli. supongo que todo lo que sea retorcerle un brazo al madrid a ellos les parecera bien....



Van a gastos pagados y seguro que las putillas también entrarán.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Puto topo.



PUes estoy con Hierro en esta ocasión, está desvariando Casillas y hace el ridículo.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

*La nueva pancarta del Barça en Madrid que escuece al madridismo*

El Barcelona ha abierto una tienda en Madrid y la ha promocionado con otra pancarta como la de Laporta antes de las elecciones.


----------



## Silluzollope (1 Dic 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Coño, el caso es que con Casillas yo soy muy poco objetivo y siempre en mi equipo y tal, pero este vídeo es de lo mejorcito que ha publicado EN AÑOS. Natural, divertido, sin complejos, a su bola pero sin el desvarío de otros más inexplicables. Bien por Iker, este es el camino...suponiendo que el camino sea publicar vídeos contando tu vida en internet, que ese ya es otro tema.



Me da que no es así. Hierro solo le ha dicho lo que todo el mundo piensa, que un tío de 40 años haciendo gilipolleces como si tuviera 20 es ridículo, pero por la cara de Casillas mirando a cámara se ve que no ha captado el mensaje, es más bien un “mirad este boomer que cosas me dice, no entiende TikTok”.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La nueva pancarta del Barça en Madrid que escuece al madridismo*
> 
> El Barcelona ha abierto una tienda en Madrid y la ha promocionado con otra pancarta como la de Laporta antes de las elecciones.



El madridismo no duerme, está preocupado por Godman SAchs y la SA. Hay que reconocer que está preparando bien su futuro dentro del nuevo Barcelona que se avecina.


----------



## Th89 (1 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Puto topo.



Lo ridículo es que se lo toma a broma, cuando le está hablando muy en serio.

Topillas cualquier día aparece colgado, se nota que lleva una buena depresión encima.


----------



## feministaliberal (1 Dic 2022)

Por qué bajo al centro y me encuentro con esta mierda


----------



## Silluzollope (1 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Por qué bajo al centro y me encuentro con esta mierda
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278456



Complejo de inferioridad. Como se saben inferiores pues se compran una lona enorme pensando que lo mismo alguien se pica.
Son como el que tiene la picha pequeña y se compra un descapotable para compensar, le ayuda a su autoestima pero a los demás se la suda.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Dic 2022)

El FIFA de EA Sports va a acabar siendo más realista que lo que están creando...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Lo ridículo es que se lo toma a broma, cuando le está hablando muy en serio.
> 
> Topillas cualquier día aparece colgado, se nota que lleva una buena depresión encima.



¿Por qué "topo"? ¿Qué información confidencial filtró y qué perjuicio para el RM trajo consigo la filtración?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Por qué bajo al centro y me encuentro con esta mierda
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278456



Porque tus vecinos, amparados por el Ayto. de Madrid y la ley vigente, lo han facilitado a cambio de dinero.

Es una campaña publicitaria cuya esencia es la viralidad basada en la infignacion de unos y la provocación de otros, a la que has contribuido.

Me surge la duda de si las administraciones y la población local permitirían al RM una campaña similar en Barcelona o Bilbado.


----------



## Th89 (1 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Por qué "topo"? ¿Qué información confidencial filtró y qué perjuicio para el RM trajo consigo la filtración?



Es resabido el tema... alineaciones a sus mamadores con horas de antelación, hasta una vez admitieron en culerandia que sabían lo de Pepe de medio gracias a ello. Encima le reía las gracias a Xavi y cía, y antepuso el buen rollo en la Coja sobre el del Madrid.

Siempre puedes preguntarle a Mourinho o Xabi Alonso, pero para mí son pecados capitales para un capitán del Real Madrid.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (1 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Es resabido el tema... alineaciones a sus mamadores con horas de antelación, hasta una vez admitieron en culerandia que sabían lo de Pepe de medio gracias a ello. Encima le reía las gracias a Xavi y cía, y antepuso el buen rollo en la Coja sobre el del Madrid.
> 
> Siempre puedes preguntarle a Mourinho o Xabi Alonso, pero para mí son pecados capitales para un capitán del Real Madrid.



Es un pamoli y un planchabragas de PM... Pero las alineaciones del RM no tienen secretos para nadie. 

Poner al descerebrado de Pepe de mediocentro es un suicidio en sí mismo.

El buen o mal rollo en la selección de la RFEF nos la debería sudar desde el punto de vista del RM.


----------



## nazi comunista (1 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Es un pamoli y un planchabragas de PM... Pero las alineaciones del RM no tienen secretos para nadie.
> 
> Poner al descerebrado de Pepe de mediocentro es un suicidio en sí mismo.
> 
> El buen o mal rollo en la selección de la RFEF nos la debería sudar desde el punto de vista del RM.



Este SUBNORMAL es idiota y del Barsa


----------



## nazi comunista (1 Dic 2022)

Gente que todavía aprecia a Casillas y Raúl después de todas sus traiciones y puñaladas cuesta creerlo.


----------



## Paobas (1 Dic 2022)

Hay una cosa que no entiendo. Por qué Japón pone "Japan" en inglés en su escudo. En japonés se dice Nipon. Coño, pues que lo pongan así en alfabeto latino. Ponerlo en un idioma que no es el propio es una aberración.


----------



## Th89 (1 Dic 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no entiendo. Por qué Japón pone "Japan" en inglés en su escudo. En japonés se dice Nipon. Coño, pues que lo pongan así en alfabeto latino. Ponerlo en un idioma que no es el propio es una aberración.



Tienen filia con los yanquis, no me preguntes por qué, yo les tendría resentimiento eterno por los 2 pepinazos que les regalaron.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Dic 2022)

soy el unico que cree que se han dejado perder para esquivar a brasil? y echar a alemania?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Es resabido el tema... alineaciones a sus mamadores con horas de antelación, hasta una vez admitieron en culerandia que sabían lo de Pepe de medio gracias a ello. Encima le reía las gracias a Xavi y cía, y antepuso el buen rollo en la Coja sobre el del Madrid.
> 
> Siempre puedes preguntarle a Mourinho o Xabi Alonso, pero para mí son pecados capitales para un capitán del Real Madrid.



Últimas Copas de Europa con el RM:

Casillas32 Del Bosque 1 Ancelotti--------------------------Ancelotti2(*) 1 Casillas 1 CourtoisZidane3(*) 3 Navas*Mourinho**0*(*) Casillas de portero
(*) Los 3 entrenadores con equipazos. Mourinho con CR7 en su clímax.

He preguntado a Mourinho y a Xabi Alonso por Whatsapp... y me deben de tener bloqueado o han cambiado de teléfono... Así que te pregunto a ti directamente...

¿Cómo fue exactamente la historia?

¿Cómo consiguieron inhibirse Del Bosque y Zidane del hecho de que el "topo" Casillas filtrara sus alineaciones?

¿Cómo hizo Casillas para que Mourinho saliera en el Bernabéu, en semis y contra el FCB a por el 0-0... y que luego Messi clabra 2 putos goles sin despeinarse?

¿Cómo hizo Casillas que con 1-1 en Dortmund el retrasado mental de Pepe ejerciera de espectador en 2 goles en la 2ª parte... y el retrasado mental, y sobrevaloradísimo, Xabi Alonso hiciera un penalty absurdo, también en le 2ª parte, y salieramos con un contundente 4-1?

¿Cómo hizo Casillas para que el RM se echara atrás y se dejara meter 1 gol en el descuento en Múnich para acabar con 2-1 en la ida... y con 2-0 en la vuelta echar el equipo astrás y dejarse clavar un gol de penalty provocado por el retrasado mental de Pepe?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Th89 (2 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Últimas Copas de Europa con el RM:
> 
> Casillas32 Del Bosque 1 AncelottiAncelotti2(*) 1 Casillas 1 CourtoisZidane3(*) 3 Navas*Mourinho**0*(*) Casillas de portero
> (*) Los 3 entrenadores con equipazos. Mourinho con CR7 en su clímax.
> ...



Ahora entiendo por qué don José no pierde el tiempo contigo. Omites lo que te conviene, como que el Farsa no hizo nada hasta que se inventaron la expulsión de Pepe por la simulación de Alves en aquel 0-2, o que no se puede jugar al 100 % todo el partido en todo momento como el día del arreón contra el Bayern, y que el rival también juega. El 4-1 en Dortmund fue una calamidad generalizada.

Tampoco dices, ya que te gusta puntualizar errores individuales de otros jugadores, que si no fuera por Ramos, tu querido Topo nos habría dejado sin la Décima, y posiblemente sin este ciclo tan bonito que hemos vivido, por salir a por uvas.

Y también me demuestras que fútbol en la Play habrás jugado, si en un vestuario tienes a un tío que además de capitán, está enemistado con dos pesos pesados del mismo porque le baila el agua a los capitanes del, ojo, el máximo rival, en un momento de máxima tensión como fue aquel año, en ese vestuario reina un mal rollo del copón y es un maldito polvorín.

También empiezo a entender, un poco, tu fobia a Flopper, le dio a tu querido Topo el final que merecía, y eso no puedes perdonárselo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Dic 2022)

que ganas tengo de que acabe el puto mundial de los cojones y empiecen las competiciones de clubes


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Ahora entiendo por qué don José no pierde el tiempo contigo. Omites lo que te conviene, como que el Farsa no hizo nada hasta que se inventaron la expulsión de Pepe por la simulación de Alves en aquel 0-2, o que no se puede jugar al 100 % todo el partido en todo momento como el día del arreón contra el Bayern, y que el rival también juega. El 4-1 en Dortmund fue una calamidad generalizada.
> 
> Tampoco dices, ya que te gusta puntualizar errores individuales de otros jugadores, que si no fuera por Ramos, tu querido Topo nos habría dejado sin la Décima, y posiblemente sin este ciclo tan bonito que hemos vivido, por salir a por uvas.
> 
> ...



¿Quién es Don José y por qué lo traes a colación? Ésto es un foro... Cada cual comenta lo que le da la gana...

La gente sin educación y sin capacidad de gestionar sus emociones se frustra, se irrita, personaliza e insulta. ¿Hay algo más patético que un hombre evidenciando sus debilidades?

*Yo observo que con, más o menos, el mismo plantillazo (Casillas, Ramos, Benzemá, CR7, Modric, etc) Ancelotti y Zidane ganaron 5 Copas de Europa y Mourinho 0.*

- El FCB y Pep son mierda, salieron acojonados el Bernabéu en semis de Copa Europa... y se encontraron con un RM cagón, con un Mourinho en modo Cholo. El tontaina de Pepe les hizo el juego y los miserables del FCB, con el amparo de la UEFA, se vinieron arriba ante un RM cobarde y herido.

- Casillas no es mi querido "topo", es una puta leyenda del RM que ha sido decisivo en muchos títulos. *No respondes a qué coño información crítica filtraba para que Mourinho fracasara... y Del Bosque y Zidane no.* Si era un puto cáncer cizañero era responsabilidad de Mourinho meterlo en vereda o apartarlo del equipo. La cagó en Lisboa pero nos salvó decenas de veces, Glasgow especialmente. 

- Dejarse meter 3 goles, 3, en una 2ª parte en semis de Copa de Europa es cagada del entrenador.

- Echar el equipo atrás, en plan Cholo, en semis de Copa de Europa a aguantar el resultado toda la 2ª parte es cagada del entrenador.

- Lo que yo haya jugado o dejado de jugar al fútbol es irrelevante.


----------



## Th89 (2 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ¿Quién es Don José y por qué lo traes a colación? Ésto es un foro... Cada cual comenta lo que le da la gana...
> 
> La gente sin educación y sin capacidad de gestionar sus emociones se frustra, se irrita, personaliza e insulta. ¿Hay algo más patético que un hombre evidenciando sus debilidades?
> 
> ...



Don José es Mourinho, creía que era evidente. Y no sé donde ves el insulto, no he utilizado ninguno 

Y mucha mierda son el FCB y sus jugadores, pero sigues pasando por alto que Casillas los antepuso a tu equipo. Si es que el Madrid es tu equipo, claro. Para mí no hay mayor pecado capital que elegir algo, aunque sea una puta Selección, por encima del Madrid, simple. Y ya si eres capitán, pues alta traición. 

Y paso de darle más vueltas al asunto, si quieres entenderlo lo entenderás, y si no sigue tú dándole vueltas para justificar que un jugador, leyenda o no, antepuso a la Coja sobre el Real Madrid.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Don José es Mourinho, creía que era evidente. Y no sé donde ves el insulto, no he utilizado ninguno
> 
> Y mucha mierda son el FCB y sus jugadores, pero sigues pasando por alto que Casillas los antepuso a tu equipo. Si es que el Madrid es tu equipo, claro. Para mí no hay mayor pecado capital que elegir algo, aunque sea una puta Selección, por encima del Madrid, simple. Y ya si eres capitán, pues alta traición.
> 
> Y paso de darle más vueltas al asunto, si quieres entenderlo lo entenderás, y si no sigue tú dándole vueltas para justificar que un jugador, leyenda o no, antepuso a la Coja sobre el Real Madrid.



Perdona, no lo pillé, pusiste:
---
Ahora entiendo por qué don José no pierde el tiempo contigo.
---
Y entendí que era algún forero con el que había habido bronca. Desde luego que no has usado insultos aunque sí has personalizado 

A mí, desde luego, la selección de la RFEF me la suda en comparación con el RM. Casillas era un gran portero pero también un gran mindundi.

...y nunca entenderé a los que reivindicáis a Mourinho, quien fracasó totalmente con el RM y acabó huyendo.


----------



## filets (2 Dic 2022)

Hazard el peor fichaje del Madrid desde Prosinescki
A los dos les paso lo mismo. Lesion incapacitante a los dos meses de fichar y 5 años cobrando por no hacer nada


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (2 Dic 2022)

Fichajes Verano 2023

Gvardiol Bellingham Enzo Musiala Endrick


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (2 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Hazard el peor fichaje del Madrid desde Prosinescki
> A los dos les paso lo mismo. Lesion incapacitante a los dos meses de fichar y 5 años cobrando por no hacer nada



Robert Prosinecki-ALL GOALS-Real Madrid .C. F -1991-1992-1993-1994
Matches: 74
Goals: 12
1.Temp1991-1992.LIGA.Real Madrid CF-FC Barcelona 1:1.GOL 1:0 
2.Temp1991-1992.UEFA.Real Madrid CF-FC Utrecht 1:3.GOL 1:1 
3.Temp1992-1993.LIGA.Real Madrid CF-Valencia CF 2:0.GOL 2:0 
4.Temp1992-1993.LIGA.Albacete Balompié-Real Madrid CF- 0:3.GOL 0:1 
5.Temp1992-1993.Copa del Rey.Real Madrid CF-Real Sociedad 4:0.GOL 4:0 
6.Temp1992-1993.LIGA.RCD Espanyol-Real Madrid CF- 1:3.GOL 1:2 
7.Temp1993-1994.LIGA.Sporting de Gijón-Real Madrid CF 2:1.GOL 0:1 
8.Temp1993-1994.LIGA.Real Madrid CF-Rayo Vallecano 5:2.GOL 1:0
9.Temp1993-1994.LIGA.Real Madrid CF-Rayo Vallecano 5:2.GOL 4:2 
10.Temp1993-1994.LIGA.CD Logroñés-Real Madrid CF 3:4.GOL 0:1 
11.Temp1993-1994.LIGA.Real Madrid CF-Valencia CF 3:2.GOL 2:1 
12.Temp1993-1994.LIGA.Real Madrid CF-Sporting de Gijón 2:2.GOL 1:0

Lo de Prosinecki fue un chiste al lado de lo de Hazard... 

...el sustituto de FloPer a CR7, fichado por Don Ramón Calderón, el tercer pte. más importante del RM tras Don Santiago Bernabéu y Don Lorenzo Sanz.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Dic 2022)

Valverde de vuelta a Madrid.

Gran noticia


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (3 Dic 2022)

Vinicius reforzando su candidatura para el Premio Sócrates (futbolistas que trabajan por la integración, la protección del medio ambiente, las personas desfavorecidas o las amenazadas por conflictos).


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

*El Madrid ata al hijo de un mito*

El club blanco ha firmado su primer contrato a Enzo Alves, hijo de Marcelo y prometedor delantero del Infantil A. Su padre, que ahora juega en Grecia, presente en la firma.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Dic 2022)

Courtois Lunin

Carvajal LVazquez Gvardiol Militao Rudiger Nacho Alaba Mendy

Tchouameni Enzo Valverde Camavinga Bellingham Kroos Modric

Rodrygo Musiala Benzema Gapko Endrick Vinicius

60 Gvardiol
60 Enzo
100 Bellingham
100 Musiala
60 Gapko
60 Endrick

Dejamos a Musiala y Endrick para 2024 ?


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Dic 2022)

¿la selección de Pedri y GAvi como va?


----------



## juantxxxo (6 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿la selección de Pedri y GAvi como va?



Anodina a más no poder. Buena noticia que vengan jugadores de vuelta como Valverde y espero que Modric vuelva lo antes posible. 

El mundial va a estar entre Francia, Inglaterra, Brasil y Argentina o Portugal.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (6 Dic 2022)

Fuerte con el débil y débil con el fuerte. Y sin la red de Tebas y Rubiales, pues al final lo de siempre... A la Europa League. 

El próximo al que se le ocurra decir que Pedri, Gavi, Balde o Fati son mejores que cualquier otro jugador random en su misma posición, debería de ser baneado a perpetuidad.


----------



## filets (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fiodor (6 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Fuerte con el débil y débil con el fuerte. Y sin la red de Tebas y Rubiales, pues al final lo de siempre... A la Europa League.
> 
> El próximo al que se le ocurra decir que Pedri, Gavi, Balde o Fati son mejores que cualquier otro jugador random en su misma posición, debería de ser baneado a perpetuidad.



No suelo ver los partidos del Barcelona, pero cuando vi el partido contra Costa Rica, pensé que Pedri y Gavi eran dos cracks... En los tres partidos restantes han demostrado que su nivel es bastante mediocre... Incapaces de dar un buen pase entre líneas ni de hacer un regate.


----------



## Chichimango (6 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Fuerte con el débil y débil con el fuerte. Y sin la red de Tebas y Rubiales, pues al final lo de siempre... A la Europa League.
> 
> El próximo al que se le ocurra decir que Pedri, Gavi, Balde o Fati son mejores que cualquier otro jugador random en su misma posición, debería de ser baneado a perpetuidad.



Lo bueno de este FRACASO MONUMENTAL de España es que todos aquellos que están siempre con la matraca de españolizar el Madrid, se quedarán calladitos al menos unos meses. Ya se ha visto el nivel del futbolista español, no hay excusas para seguir dando el coñazo.


----------



## filets (6 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Lo bueno de este FRACASO MONUMENTAL de España es que todos aquellos que están siempre con la matraca de españolizar el Madrid, se quedarán calladitos al menos unos meses. Ya se ha visto el nivel del futbolista español, no hay excusas para seguir dando el coñazo.



Jugador del Madrid que es llamado para la seleccion es señal de que hay que buscarle sustituto porque ha bajado de nivel (CARVAJAL)


----------



## Maestroscuroo (6 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Jugador del Madrid que es llamado para la seleccion es señal de que hay que buscarle sustituto porque ha bajado de nivel (CARVAJAL)



Carvajal no puede ser titular en nuestro equipo ni un minuto más. Da vergüenza ajena y es foco de más de la mitad de los problemas que nos generan y él nos genera. 
Mientras Vinicius se va cocinando en el Castilla, los días gordos debería jugar ahí Valverde.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (6 Dic 2022)

Enhorabuena a Luis Enrique por echarle la Cruz a Aspas por fallar el penalty contra Rusia. Hoy los hemos tirado mucho mejor.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (6 Dic 2022)

Es que es dantesco que la base de la Selección sea la de un equipo perdedor que encadena 2 años seguidos la Europa League. 
Entre eso y la mezcla de complejo y prepotencia del entrenador, pues es lo que hay. 
Y sobre todo la prensa, alabando a jugadores mediocres que no han empatado con nadie y que no serían titulares en los 8 mejores equipos de Europa (salvo Rodri).


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (6 Dic 2022)

el partido de hoy me ha parecido muy representativo de la realidad de ambos paises.

marruecos, una mierda al alza, porque sabe jugar las pocas cartas buenas que tiene y ha sabido llevar el partido a su terreno, equipo con poca calidad en general pero muy trabajado como bloque. a pesar de no tener apenas la pelota ha generado el mismo peligro y a veces algo mas que una españa que tiene el mismo nombre que una que fue grande pero esta en caida libre.

al margen de que creo que sobraban algunos en españa, williams, carajal o eric garcia y faltaban otros como aspas, como thiago, como incluso ramos, la realidad es que en españa ya no estan los mejores jugadores del mundo, por tanto el estilo que sirvio para ganar la copa del mundo ahora no vale, porque en lugar de tener a villa tienes a morata, porque en lugar de xavi tienes a gavi , en lugar de fabregas esta ausencio y en lugar del topo esta el chavalito este qe se comio el gol ante japon. luis enrique se ha preocupado en dejar claro a la prensa que el capo es el, pero no se ha preocupado ni en buscar a los mejores ni en adaptar el juego a lo que tiene, por tanto como consecuencia tienes un equipo con peores piezas pero mejor que el español, el moro, y por eso ha pasado esto.


----------



## Th89 (7 Dic 2022)

Hoy es un día curioso.

Hay una parte de mí que se alegra por el fracaso, la parte mala es que ha sido precisamente contra los zarrapastrosos de Marruecos. Pero mirando el lado bueno si esto significa el fin de la era Tabique y el mercadeo de internacionalidades de paquetes del palancas, pues encantado. Me costaba apoyar a esta Selección alentada por el secesionismo y demás enemigos de España.

Y de paso espero que este sea el fin del secuestro del puto estilo culerdo de los cojones, es insufrible, tedioso, previsible y aburrido hasta el extremo.

A ver si viene Marcelino o un entrenador nuevo con ganas y empiece a formar un grupo que juegue a algo parecido al fútbol.

Ya no es ganar, es ser capaz de ver un partido sin coger el móvil o mirar/hacer otra cosa de la pereza que da mirar.


----------



## Chispeante (7 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Hoy es un día curioso.
> 
> Hay una parte de mí que se alegra por el fracaso, la parte mala es que ha sido precisamente contra los zarrapastrosos de Marruecos. Pero mirando el lado bueno si esto significa el fin de la era Tabique y el mercadeo de internacionalidades de paquetes del palancas, pues encantado. Me costaba apoyar a esta Selección alentada por el secesionismo y demás enemigos de España.
> 
> ...



Desde el Mundial de 2018 no veía un partido de la selección española. Ni me identifico con el mundo futbolístico de este país ni con su selección, pero perder contra Marruecos me incomodaba incluso a mí, que siento un desapego cada vez mayor hacia todo lo relacionado con España. De haber jugado contra cualquier otro país ni mi hubiera molestado. Pero coincido contigo en el puto tedio en el que se ha convertido el fútbol, que sólo sigo por algunos partidos puntuales del Madrid y eliminatorias de Mundiales y Eurocopas. Es absurdo plantearse invertir ni un euro en ver estos espectáculos, no me extraña que la chavalada prefiera dedicar su atención a otros divertimentos. De hecho, a mí, que estoy décadas alejado de ser un milenial de esos, lo que más me gusta de los partidos es leer vuestros comentarios en el foro, al que muchas veces presto más atención que al propio partido. O yo me estoy haciendo viejo, o el fútbol se está volviendo una castaña de cojones.


----------



## HDR (7 Dic 2022)

En fin, Carvajal pésimo, Asensio papa frita como siempre.

Al margen de esos, los jugadores de ADN Real Madrid y de su cantera son lo mejor que tiene Hespaña, y el ostión viene de ahí, de apartarlos.

Sarabia ninguneado para poner al yernísimo, Canales expulsado del grupo, Nacho expulsado, Ramos expulsado, Morata (que no es la gran cosa tampoco) chupando banquillo para estar jugando con la mentira del falso 9... Incluso Odriozola y Lucas Vázquez, seleccionados en periodos anteriores, mejoran lo presente y por mucho.


----------



## Chitauri ⠠⠵ (7 Dic 2022)

MUNDIAL 2022
El Melillazo

Vimos envejecer a Luis Enrique en directo como la hierba que crece en las películas de Rohmer. Cada gatillazo ofensivo de su España roma era una cana más en su cabeza confusa. Luis Enrique ha sido siempre un invento de los periodistas que nos aburrimos sin gente como él, alguien de mediano talento como jugador y como entrenador que libra cruzadas aparatosas contra la prensa bajo nuestra mirada de curiosidad y nuestros murmullos de misericordia. Tuvo que ser Marruecos el país que bajara violentamente el telón de esta farsa idiota que todavía puede ser más idiota si el asturiano se empeña en no dimitir hoy mismo. Ojalá conserve al menos el coraje final de asumir su fracaso estrepitoso, perfecto, inapelable. Ojalá no se enroque en el chiringo corrupto de Rubiales para que podamos empezar a compadecerle.

La arrogancia es divertida cuando metes goles. Pero cuando tu equipo no divierte ni a las madres de los convocados; cuando tu selección no es capaz de meter un penalti en tres intentos o de empatar a Japón; cuando resulta más emocionante patrullar la valla de Melilla un martes de diciembre por la tarde que ver jugar a tu combinado autonómico de niños vírgenes, entonces tu arrogancia no despierta interés ni en Covadonga. Vete a casa o al Atleti, que igual todavía te quiere, y libera a la Roja del tedio que asesina nuestras tardes frente al televisor.

Nadie te entiende, Lucho. Lo poco que ganaste se lo debes a Messi y lo mucho que han estado dispuestos a regalarte tantos periodistas ilusionados con unas navidades exóticas en Qatar se lo pagas con desprecio digital y decisiones alucinadas. Como quitar a Nico cuando era el único que atacaba, no fuera a incurrir por casualidad en el anatema del gol. Como no traer a Borja Iglesias, Aspas o Canales, no vaya a ser que el talento individual -ese que aún engancha a los niños a este juego cada vez más insoportable- arruine tu dogma colectivista de rondos sonámbulos, ese vicio de pases entre eunucos inclusivos que mueven la pelota como una vieja desdentada se pasa una patata de carrillo a carrillo sin acertar jamás a tragarla.

Esta España cobarde, acomplejada y menguante está donde debe estar, que es en su puta casa. Su Mundial ha sido tan decepcionante como esperábamos pero como nos negábamos a aceptar. Por desgracia la Selección no es el Real Madrid. Por desgracia Luis Enrique y sus palmeros han querido apartarla todo lo posible del Madrid, de su calambre épico y su costumbre de gloria, y tanto han insistido que han terminado lográndolo: nada que ver.

Al menos Sánchez podrá ahora llamar a Mohamed y canjear este fracaso por un par de meses sin problemas en la frontera. Que se encargue Marlaska.









El Melillazo


Vimos envejecer a Luis Enrique en directo como la hierba que crece en las películas de Rohmer. Cada gatillazo ofensivo de su España roma era una cana más en su cabeza confusa. Luis




amp.elmundo.es


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Dic 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> No suelo ver los partidos del Barcelona, pero cuando vi el partido contra Costa Rica, pensé que Pedri y Gavi eran dos cracks... En los tres partidos restantes han demostrado que su nivel es bastante mediocre... Incapaces de dar un buen pase entre líneas ni de hacer un regate.



Gavi ha hecho muy buen Mundial, de hecho sale bastante más reforzado que Pedri, que ha naufragado muy malamente. Yo pensaba que de esos dos el mejor era claramente Pedri y ahora ya tengo dudas.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

Se cumple de nuevo la maldición de champions...la nación que la gana se estrella en el europeo


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Dic 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> soy el unico que cree que se han dejado perder para esquivar a brasil? y echar a alemania?



Creo que no ha sido eso


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Dic 2022)

Dejo el hilo del mundial y me vuelvo a mi casa, el hilo del madrid @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos 
nunca debí salir de aquí 
*NUNCA!!!!*


----------



## Gorrión (7 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Dejo el hilo del mundial y me vuelvo a mi casa, el hilo del madrid @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos
> nunca debí salir de aquí
> *NUNCA!!!!*



Siendo madridista seguir a una selección culé tiene delito.

Un entrenador independentista y el Barça de la Europa League, y luego estás tu, apoyándolos.

Que vergüenza, si esta fuera mi casa no entrabas.


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


>



Jojojojojo


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Dic 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Siendo madridista seguir a una selección culé tiene delito.
> 
> Un entrenador independentista y el Barça de la Europa League, y luego estás tu, apoyándolos.
> 
> Que vergüenza, si esta fuera mi casa no entrabas.



perdón me convencio @Obiwanchernobil siempre me lia


----------



## Uomo82 (7 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Es que es dantesco que la base de la Selección sea la de un equipo perdedor que encadena 2 años seguidos la Europa League.
> Entre eso y la mezcla de complejo y prepotencia del entrenador, pues es lo que hay.
> Y sobre todo la prensa, alabando a jugadores mediocres que no han empatado con nadie y que no serían titulares en los 8 mejores equipos de Europa (salvo Rodri).



Y encima en su club tiene arriba cracks mundiales y la selección no sabemos quién es más malo que el otro.


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Dic 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil parece que ya tenemos otro MAMADÚ. Ahora esperamos a que salgan de su Primera Comunión para ficharlos...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Dic 2022)

*OFF TOPIC:*
Coincido con vuestras últimas reflexiones. Agridulce eliminación de:
- la selección de la RFEF
- también conocida como la selección del enfermo mental de Luis Enrique
- asquerosamente refenenciada como "La Roja"
- ayer vestida de "Azul" como guiño al Celta de Vigo
- otrora la selección española
- en mi infancia España.

Es bueno para la humanidad que esta asquerosa selección, a la que sólo apoyaban trolles antimadridistas, esté fuera del Mundial y que Luis Enrique esté sentenciado.

PERO da mucho asco que nos haya echado Marruecos, país con el que haría algo no reproducible en ningún foro... y me da mucha pena por los niños pues los Mundiales se viven con mucha ilusión.

*RM:*
Esperemos que Modric vuelva bien... esperemos que Carvajal tenga un buen descanso... esperemos que Valverde vuelva con ganas... esperemos que Benzemás vuelva a ser futbolista, etc..

Los brasileños no me preocupan: *Maradonicius y Peledrygo* van a liderar el fútbol mundial la próxima década. FloPer se adelantó a todos los clubes del mundo y los ató antes de explotar como cracks mundiales.


----------



## Dr.Muller (7 Dic 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil parece que ya tenemos otro MAMADÚ. Ahora esperamos a que salgan de su Primera Comunión para ficharlos...



No te va a hacer caso 
se ha pasado a portugal ahora se llama obiwanchernobinho


----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2022)

12'6 millones y 70% de share los penalties.  

Ayer había ILUSIÓ.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (7 Dic 2022)

Hay que aprovechar estas 3 semanas hasta que vuelva la Liga para leer mucha prensa y ver los programas deportivos. El estilo ha muerto. Hasta que vuelva Xavi y los conforeros catalanes con la matraca del estilo a querer engañar al personal. 

Ojo que la debacle de ayer es en clave blaugrana y puede hacer mucha pupita. Como se ha visto, a nada que hay que apretar el culo, los jugadores culés demuestran de la pasta que están hechos y empiezan los problemas de intensidad/desarrollo del juego de toque. 

Por eso, cada vez que el Barca vuela por Europa y no hay la red del VAR/Tebas/Rubiales, están como están. No saben competir. Porque como también se dijo, hay gente como Pedri que sólo rinde en un determinado contexto, con mucha posesión, con Lewandowski/Messi al lado y contra el Eibar/Español de turno.

Amrabat, un tío que en el Málaga era la nada, se come ayer a todo el centrolcampo del Barca. Luego que si Tchouameni, Camavinga, Valverde esto y aquello... si es que no aprendemos joder...


----------



## cebollo (7 Dic 2022)

Luís Enrique ayer no quiso arriesgar, tenía pánico a un contraataque marroquí. España no se volcó en ningún momento y Marcos Alonso tenía la orden clara de no pasar del centro del campo. Creo que quitó a Gavi por atacar demasiado impulsivamente.

En vez de reconocer que fue cobarde LE sale
después diciendo que es el fútbol en el que cree y que muere con sus ideas. Y no se trata de morir, se trata de ganar. Hay una propaganda barcelonista tan fuerte que se la han creído, un autoengaño terrible. Pierdo y estoy orgulloso de perder con estilo. El orgullo de perder el partido más aburrido del Mundial.

Reconocer que has sido cobarde sería un acto valiente. Lo congruente es que la rueda de prensa sea tan mierda como el partido.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Dic 2022)

Chitauri ⠠⠵ dijo:


> MUNDIAL 2022
> El Melillazo
> 
> Vimos envejecer a Luis Enrique en directo como la hierba que crece en las películas de Rohmer. Cada gatillazo ofensivo de su España roma era una cana más en su cabeza confusa. Luis Enrique ha sido siempre un invento de los periodistas que nos aburrimos sin gente como él, alguien de mediano talento como jugador y como entrenador que libra cruzadas aparatosas contra la prensa bajo nuestra mirada de curiosidad y nuestros murmullos de misericordia. Tuvo que ser Marruecos el país que bajara violentamente el telón de esta farsa idiota que todavía puede ser más idiota si el asturiano se empeña en no dimitir hoy mismo. Ojalá conserve al menos el coraje final de asumir su fracaso estrepitoso, perfecto, inapelable. Ojalá no se enroque en el chiringo corrupto de Rubiales para que podamos empezar a compadecerle.
> ...



La mejor parte es la última frase, ya se pueden bajar al moro y Marlaska ponerse en pompa, que es lo que le gusta.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Gavi ha hecho muy buen Mundial, de hecho sale bastante más reforzado que Pedri, que ha naufragado muy malamente. Yo pensaba que de esos dos el mejor era claramente Pedri y ahora ya tengo dudas.



Si, sabe correr, al menos es algo, tiene futuro, no se si como fútbolista, pero sabe correr.


----------



## filets (7 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si, sabe correr, al menos es algo, tiene futuro, no se si como fútbolista, pero sabe correr.



Lo unico que hizo Gavi fueron faltas y eso le convierte en el mejor jugador de España


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Creo que no ha sido eso



Empiezo a creer en la honradez de la seleccion...


----------



## feps (7 Dic 2022)

Gozo en pozo


Marcos López analiza la eliminación de la selección de España contra Marruecos en el Mundial de Qatar 2022.




okdiario.com


----------



## feps (7 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, creo que un giro de 180 grados para hacer de España un equipo sólido y competitivo, sería que la selección fichara a José Bordalás. Si ha sacado petróleo a tuercebotas, imaginaos lo que podría hacer teniendo a cientos de jugadores para elegir. Basta ya de hacer ronditos en el centro del campo.


----------



## Gorrión (7 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> perdón me convencio @Obiwanchernobil siempre me lia



¿Pero tu no sabes que ese es catalán y de Terrassa? De la tierra de Xavi...

Terrassa mala raça.


----------



## Ulises 33 (7 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo unico que hizo Gavi fueron faltas y eso le convierte en el mejor jugador de España



NO, de ESpaña y de Europa, eso tirando por lo bajo, no digo del mundo que ya está ocupado el puesto por Pedri.


----------



## Woden (7 Dic 2022)

Me encanta que esos mierdasecas que encumbra la prensa queden retratados cuando salen a jugar fuera de España.


----------



## The Replicant (7 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> NO, de ESpaña y de Europa, eso tirando por lo bajo, no digo del mundo que ya está ocupado el puesto por Pedri.



es incomprensible que teniendo a los dos mejores jugadores del mundo mundial y de la historia (Pedri y Gavi) nos haya eliminado Marruecos

incumprensibla, lamantabla

taluecs


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Dic 2022)

Chitauri ⠠⠵ dijo:


> MUNDIAL 2022
> El Melillazo
> 
> Vimos envejecer a Luis Enrique en directo como la hierba que crece en las películas de Rohmer. Cada gatillazo ofensivo de su España roma era una cana más en su cabeza confusa. Luis Enrique ha sido siempre un invento de los periodistas que nos aburrimos sin gente como él, alguien de mediano talento como jugador y como entrenador que libra cruzadas aparatosas contra la prensa bajo nuestra mirada de curiosidad y nuestros murmullos de misericordia. Tuvo que ser Marruecos el país que bajara violentamente el telón de esta farsa idiota que todavía puede ser más idiota si el asturiano se empeña en no dimitir hoy mismo. Ojalá conserve al menos el coraje final de asumir su fracaso estrepitoso, perfecto, inapelable. Ojalá no se enroque en el chiringo corrupto de Rubiales para que podamos empezar a compadecerle.
> ...



Buen articulo. A mi juicio eso si, Nico Williams no debio salir a jugar, sino Sarabia, y no en la prorroga sino de inicio.
Ah, y eso de la Roja....España, la seleccion, o como se decia antes, la nacional.


----------



## juantxxxo (7 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Ojo que la debacle de ayer es en clave blaugrana y puede hacer mucha pupita. Como se ha visto, a nada que hay que apretar el culo, los jugadores culés demuestran de la pasta que están hechos y empiezan los problemas de intensidad/desarrollo del juego de toque.



Después de haber visto a Portugal ayer, les costará hacer el primero tal vez, pero huele a que se les viene una tunda de las buenas como a los Suizos. Si ocurre esto, dejará aún más retratado el estilo tedioso de una selección y un equipo que tiene nivel Europa League, y gracias. En liga ya sabemos qué bien funciona el VARsa.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Luís Enrique ayer no quiso arriesgar, tenía pánico a un contraataque marroquí. España no se volcó en ningún momento y Marcos Alonso tenía la orden clara de no pasar del centro del campo. Creo que quitó a Gavi por atacar demasiado impulsivamente.
> 
> En vez de reconocer que fue cobarde LE sale
> después diciendo que es el fútbol en el que cree y que muere con sus ideas. Y no se trata de morir, se trata de ganar. Hay una propaganda barcelonista tan fuerte que se la han creído, un autoengaño terrible. Pierdo y estoy orgulloso de perder con estilo. El orgullo de perder el partido más aburrido del Mundial.
> ...



Es un subnormal integral... Pero ¿qué podemos esperar de un país y una selección cuyo presidente es un mafioso/corrupto que no dimite tras el escándalo Rubi-Geri-Arabia Saudí-Supercopa de España?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Dic 2022)

Se va a centrar en el RM.... ;-)


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Dic 2022)

Centrémonos:


----------



## juantxxxo (7 Dic 2022)

Según Fabrizio Romano, nuestro Real estaría a punto de cerrar a Endrick por 60M + impuestos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Dic 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Según Fabrizio Romano, nuestro Real estaría a punto de cerrar a Endrick por 60M + impuestos.



Ah el fútbol jeque donde por cualquier moreno te piden un gritón de euros


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Dic 2022)

bueno después de la charlotada del mundial volvemos a nuestro hilo como debe ser.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Dic 2022)

Tal y como está el fútbol, salvo que Endrick se lesione para toda la vida, si sale muy bueno dentro de cinco años valdrá 300 millones, si sale medio bueno valdrá 150 y si sale malo valdrá 80.

Es un fichaje sensato.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (7 Dic 2022)

Vuelvo a casa, hermanos. 
El mundial de España me ha dejado hecho polvo...ya no voy teniendo edad para seguir creyendo en la Selección...pero siempre caigo.


----------



## filets (7 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> es incomprensible que teniendo a los dos mejores jugadores del mundo mundial y de la historia (Pedri y Gavi) nos haya eliminado Marruecos
> 
> incumprensibla, lamantabla
> 
> taluecs



Valon de Horo y Golden Cadenas Boy
Es incumprensibla que con estos jugadorazos de la Masia y Luis Padrique hayamos caido contra Marruecos
Los hilos de Florentino


----------



## The Replicant (7 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Valon de Horo y Golden Cadenas Boy
> Es incumprensibla que con estos jugadorazos de la Masia y Luis Padrique hayamos caido contra Marruecos
> Los hilos de Florentino



el problema ha sido que el hijo de Amunike no ha repescado a Piqué ni ha convocado a Sergi Roberto, así es impusipla

taluecs


----------



## Scardanelli (7 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Valon de Horo y Golden Cadenas Boy
> Es incumprensibla que con estos jugadorazos de la Masia y Luis Padrique hayamos caido contra Marruecos
> Los hilos de Florentino



Estos genios del rondo y el pase atrás son campeones del mundo de fútbol sin porterías, que es el deporte más noble y con seny que existe. Nos falta mucho ADN Farsa para entender que esto es lo mejor y que crear ocasiones y meter goles está sobre valorado.

Gavi y Pedri son la mentira de siempre del Farsa. Dos tipos perdedores sin físico de élite que se dedican a poner caritas y dar pases atrás. España, con este equipazo, está donde se merece.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (7 Dic 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Tal y como está el fútbol, salvo que Endrick se lesione para toda la vida, si sale muy bueno dentro de cinco años valdrá 300 millones, si sale medio bueno valdrá 150 y si sale malo valdrá 80.
> 
> Es un fichaje sensato.



Ya... como James Rodríguez, Isco, Bale, Hazard, Odegaard, Kubo, Brahím Díaz, Reinier y Lucas Silva.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Dic 2022)

No debería el abuelo, pagar hoy un vuelo privado a Kross para que mañana estuviera viendo a Case y Lukita y que se hicieran una última foto juntos? Eh? Que no?


----------



## Th89 (7 Dic 2022)

Por cualquier sudamericano que medio destaque te tienes que dejar 60 kilos... joder, vaya mierda de mundo.

Pues nada, no tengo referencias de Endrick, que le pongan a jugar en vez de pudrirse en el banquillo y nos salga bueno.


----------



## spam (7 Dic 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por cierto, creo que un giro de 180 grados para hacer de España un equipo sólido y competitivo, sería que la selección fichara a José Bordalás. Si ha sacado petróleo a tuercebotas, imaginaos lo que podría hacer teniendo a cientos de jugadores para elegir. Basta ya de hacer ronditos en el centro del campo.



Yo creo que ya puestos podrían sacar a Lotina del sarcófago, y así directamente nos ahorramos los bochornos en eurocopas y mundiales y los respectivos viajes en falcon de Su Sanchidad.

Aquí lo que se necesita es un entrenador paco como dios manda, y menos niños rata.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Dic 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Vuelvo a casa, hermanos.
> El mundial de España me ha dejado hecho polvo...ya no voy teniendo edad para seguir creyendo en la Selección...pero siempre caigo.



A mí me pasa lo mismo, pero este año es peor porque no nos veo ningún futuro a corto plazo: no tenemos portero, ni laterales, ni medio centro (a menos que movamos a Rodri, y entonces no tenemos central), ni delantero. Los que pide el pueblo (Aspas, el Panda, Canales...) tienen ya una edad, por buenos que sean seguramente no llegan al próximo Mundial. Por la sub21 no asoma casi nadie que valga la pena en esos puestos. Para uno que de verdad promete, Ansu Fati, se le tuerce la carrera por las lesiones, se masca un Jesé a kilómetros. En el Madrid tampoco hay ni un español que prometa de verdad, no creo que con Nacho o Lucas Vázquez hubiese cambiado mucho la cosa. Arribas a lo mejor, si largan a dos o tres y le hacen ficha del primer equipo, con 21 años no puede estar en Segunda B o como se llame ahora jugando partidos contra el San Sebastián de los Reyes.

Muy negro lo veo, la verdad.


----------



## spam (7 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Jugador del Madrid que es llamado para la seleccion es señal de que hay que buscarle sustituto porque ha bajado de nivel (CARVAJAL)



Solo hay que ver que los únicos madridistas que han ido a la coja son más malos que la carne de perro pero no se van ni a tiros de aquí. ausencio y carajal merecen jugar en un equipo con valors.


----------



## _Suso_ (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Dic 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Vuelvo a casa, hermanos.
> El mundial de España me ha dejado hecho polvo...ya no voy teniendo edad para seguir creyendo en la Selección...pero siempre caigo.



la última vez que me engañaron fue en el mundial de rusia, sobo, sobo, sobo... quitamos a diego costa y nos ponemos a meter balones a la olla a que rematen los liliputs. Un calco a lo de ayer, según el hilo del mundial porque ni me he molestado en ver un minuto de los partidos.

anda y que los follen.


----------



## feps (7 Dic 2022)

spam dijo:


> Yo creo que ya puestos podrían sacar a Lotina del sarcófago, y así directamente nos ahorramos los bochornos en eurocopas y mundiales y los respectivos viajes en falcon de Su Sanchidad.
> 
> Aquí lo que se necesita es un entrenador paco como dios manda, y menos niños rata.



No sé qué tiene que ver Lotina con Bordalás. El fútbol actual, mucho más físico y canchero que hace una década, lo bordan los equipos de José Bordalás. Un tipo serio, con carácter y que no se casa con nadie. A mí me gusta bastante más que Marcelino, que lo veo con poca sangre.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (7 Dic 2022)

spam dijo:


> Yo creo que ya puestos podrían sacar a Lotina del sarcófago, y así directamente nos ahorramos los bochornos en eurocopas y mundiales y los respectivos viajes en falcon de Su Sanchidad.
> 
> Aquí lo que se necesita es un entrenador paco como dios manda, y menos niños rata.



Bordalás es 100% paco. 101% si me apuras.


----------



## feps (7 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bordalás es 100% paco. 101% si me apuras.



Además de sacar petróleo a plantillas mediocres. Bordalás no tiene mucho nombre, pero es un tipo serio que no se casa con nadie. Meritocracia y punto.

En el Getafe hizo un trabajo inmejorable, así como en Valencia, de donde se marchó harto de Peter Lim.


----------



## HDR (7 Dic 2022)

Recordaba haber escrito algo así hace tiempo, y aquí está.






HDR dijo:


> El Madrid se llena de negros porque los jugadores "blancos" de las canteras de hoy en día son unos flojos de mierda. No sale ningún Raúl, ningún Cristiano, ningún Puyol, son todo Asensios hijos de su tiempo. No corren, no meten la pierna, no sufren ni hacen sufrir, los negros sí cumplen todo eso.





HDR dijo:


> El tema de los blanquitos ya hace tiempo que me da igual. Odegaard, más blanco que su puta madre, estaba destinado a suceder a Modric en el centro del campo del Madrid. El club estuvo AÑOS "criándolo" en ese sentido, mimando su desarrollo... Y todo para qué... Para que al final se cague encima, le pueda la presión y salga corriendo a acomodarse en un club basura.
> 
> Pues nada, Camavingas y Tchouamenis. Esto es lo que hay, si los jugadores blancos están cada vez más amariconados, igual que la sociedad blanca en general, pues que les den por culo. Ya no sale ningún Ramos, ni ningún Puyol, ni ningún Raúl, son todos unos niñatos pusilánimes del estilo de Asensio, Vallejo, Mingueza... Pues Rüdiger y Vinícius, ya está.






Ahí tenéis la explicación del Hespaña - Marruecos y la actitud que tuvo cada parte.

La realidad está muy clara. No habrá más ciego que el que no quiera verla.

La degeneración occidental es para todo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A mí me pasa lo mismo, pero este año es peor porque no nos veo ningún futuro a corto plazo: no tenemos portero, ni laterales, ni medio centro (a menos que movamos a Rodri, y entonces no tenemos central), ni delantero. Los que pide el pueblo (Aspas, el Panda, Canales...) tienen ya una edad, por buenos que sean seguramente no llegan al próximo Mundial. Por la sub21 no asoma casi nadie que valga la pena en esos puestos. Para uno que de verdad promete, Ansu Fati, se le tuerce la carrera por las lesiones, se masca un Jesé a kilómetros. En el Madrid tampoco hay ni un español que prometa de verdad, no creo que con Nacho o Lucas Vázquez hubiese cambiado mucho la cosa. Arribas a lo mejor, si largan a dos o tres y le hacen ficha del primer equipo, con 21 años no puede estar en Segunda B o como se llame ahora jugando partidos contra el San Sebastián de los Reyes.
> 
> Muy negro lo veo, la verdad.



yo creo que lo mejor que le puede pasar a arribas es que apueste por el un equipo de primera o de segunda top que le de confianza y oportunidades. en el madrid nunca tendra oportunidades de verdad.


----------



## spam (7 Dic 2022)

feps dijo:


> No sé qué tiene que ver Lotina con Bordalás. El fútbol actual, mucho más físico y canchero que hace una década, lo bordan los equipos de José Bordalás. Un tipo serio, con carácter y que no se casa con nadie. A mí me gusta bastante más que Marcelino, que lo veo con poca sangre.





loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Bordalás es 100% paco. 101% si me apuras.



No pretendía que mi comentario pareciera un menosprecio a Bordalás, que además me parece honesto y sin ínfulas y seguro que haría un buen trabajo, además de que bajo ese look seudomodernillo que gastaba últimamente no logra disimular un paquismo genuino y muy apropiado para el puesto.

Por contra, con Lotina y su proverbial gafe buscaría una catarsis, un descenso a los infiernos en forma de no clasificación para eurocopas y mundiales, una catástrofe que abonara el terreno para el advenimiento de un cirujano de hierro que fumigara la coja de niños rata y clonara a Camacho y Migueli.

Ahora, siendo malvado, lo que me pide el cuerpo para que siga este despelote, el final boss... PACO JÉMEZ.


----------



## Chispeante (8 Dic 2022)

Ayer escribía en este mismo foro, que tal vez los años que van pasando son la causa de que poco a poco haya ido perdiendo (algo) la pasión por el fútbol. Era eso o que se había vuelto más aburrido y menos apasionante que hace décadas. Hoy el tito Chispi os trae un regalo que parece decantarse por la segunda opción: hay menos pasión que en los 80 y 90. Acabo de ver el la televisón del RÉGIMEN, un excelente documental sobre Maradona. El argentino nunca fue uno de mis ídolos ni sentí especial simpatía por él, pero este documental es soberbio y recoge con detalle y maestría sus locos y delirantes años en Nápoles, y digo Nápoles ciudad y no el Nápoles club, porque el entorno que rodeaba al equipo lo dominaba y condicionaba todo.

Ver como celebraron el primer _scudetto_ y compararlo con el fútbol de hoy me ha reafirmado en mis sospechas. Antes todo era más salvaje, desordenado, peligroso incluso, pero coño, que pasión, que locura, que napolitano todo.

Documaster - Diego Maradona - Documental en RTVE


----------



## anulador de chortinas (8 Dic 2022)

Marcelino jajajajaja España no va a salir nunca de perdedora fracasada. Solo contratan tipos deprimentes pueblerinos.


----------



## feps (8 Dic 2022)

Pues agarraos, que hablan de Luis de la Fuente, el seleccionador de la SUB-21 que sólo está acostumbrado a entrenar a chavales. Hace falta un seleccionador con carácter, serio pero no zumbado, porque me parece que las trágicas circunstancias familiares han dejado muy tocado a Luis Enrique.

Necesitamos un seleccionador más maduro. No creo que sea fruto de la casualidad que los mejores equipos suelan tener entrenadores con décadas de experiencia en los banquillos.


----------



## filets (8 Dic 2022)

REPITO
Mientras el futbol español siga SECUESTRADO por el SECESIONISMO catalan tendremos Tiki-Taki y Masia a paladas
EL objetivo de la Seleccion no es ganar, es hacer proselitismo del SECESIONISMO catalan. Defender la idea de que los catalanes son una raza superior. De ahi el ADN Barça, la superioridad del futbol de toque y la defensa de La Masia. Todo gira entorno a plantar y regar la idea en los cerebros españoles de que los catalanes son una raza superior

Asi que el proximo seleccionador seguira seleccionando a 20 jugadores del barça/catalanes y seguira jugando al toke-toke-toke.


----------



## feps (8 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Así que el proximo seleccionador seguira seleccionando a 20 jugadores del barça/catalanes y seguira jugando al toke-toke-toke.



De la Fuente. Una lástima, porque en España hay media docena de entrenadores sin complejos que podrían evitarnos hacer el ridículo.


----------



## feps (8 Dic 2022)

Confirmado. De la Fuenete será más de lo mismo. Llevará a la Eurocopa a un grupo muy parecido al del Mundial. Rubiales va a hacer buenísimo a Villar. No puedes poner de seleccionador nacional a un tipo que carece de experiencia entrenando a adultos en primera división.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 Dic 2022)

El mayor problema del futbol nacional es la endogamia. Hierro, Moreno, de la Fuente, todos son del mismo entorno, con lo vual nada cambiara.


----------



## @@strom (8 Dic 2022)

Endrick ficha por el Real Madrid


Endrick jugará en el Real Madrid a partir de julio de 2024 cuando cumpla los 18 años y pueda dar el salto al mercado europeo




www.sport.es


----------



## The Replicant (8 Dic 2022)

bueno ahora viene la época de ir ganando partidos amistosos contra Macedonia y Albania por 5-0 

y dentro de 4 años demigrancia otra vez

taluecs


----------



## _Suso_ (8 Dic 2022)

@@strom dijo:


> Endrick ficha por el Real Madrid
> 
> 
> Endrick jugará en el Real Madrid a partir de julio de 2024 cuando cumpla los 18 años y pueda dar el salto al mercado europeo
> ...



Si es cierto, con que salga la mitad de bien que con Vinicius lo firmo


----------



## emperador_zar (8 Dic 2022)

@@strom dijo:


> Endrick ficha por el Real Madrid
> 
> 
> Endrick jugará en el Real Madrid a partir de julio de 2024 cuando cumpla los 18 años y pueda dar el salto al mercado europeo
> ...



Otro negro


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (8 Dic 2022)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Otro negro



Agenda2030 ✅

Si FloPer ganara 1 EUR sería capaz de hacer que el RM jugara de azul y granate.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> El mayor problema del futbol nacional es la endogamia. Hierro, Moreno, de la Fuente, todos son del mismo entorno, con lo vual nada cambiara.



en serio habeis visto algun partido de LA españa SUB 21 del ultimo lustro?..porque de la fuente usa mas canteranos de la FABRICA que otra cosa


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)

@@strom dijo:


> Endrick ficha por el Real Madrid
> 
> 
> Endrick jugará en el Real Madrid a partir de julio de 2024 cuando cumpla los 18 años y pueda dar el salto al mercado europeo
> ...



Los del Sport no escribieron unas declaraciones de Javi a ESPN sobre que Endrick había hablado con él y tal???


----------



## El Juani (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## filets (8 Dic 2022)

Rumores de que el Madrid va a fichar a Nico Williams


----------



## Scardanelli (8 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Rumores de que el Madrid va a fichar a Nico Williams



Necesitamos diversidad. No podemos tener solo _noirs _brasileños...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (8 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Rumores de que el Madrid va a fichar a Nico Williams



A mí me gusta más el otro extremo que se ha llevado Amunike, Jeremías Álamo o algo así.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Rumores de que el Madrid va a fichar a Nico Williams



un vasco de pura cepa


----------



## pepitoburbujas (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> un vasco de pura cepa



Que vengan también Venus y Serena...
Los caminos del Señor (no el del gol contra Malta, el otro) son inescrutables. Lo mismo no renueva Ausencio si viene este. 
Se vienen tiempos interesantes


----------



## loquehayqueoir (8 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


>



No acabo de ver en qué mejora a Brahim por ejemplo, que ya es nuestro.

Eso sí, si le fichamos mejora la plantilla seguro, se nos ha quedado bastante coja en los puestos de arriba.


----------



## feps (8 Dic 2022)

Nico Williams no interesa. El Madrid está buscando un sustituto para Modric, probablemente Barella, y otro para Benzema. Descartad a cualquiera que se vaya por encima de los 100 kilos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> en serio habeis visto algun partido de LA españa SUB 21 del ultimo lustro?..porque de la fuente usa mas canteranos de la FABRICA que otra cosa



No lo digo por que use jugadores de un club u otro. lo digo por cambiar el estilo. Si no hay jugadores como iniesta o xavi no tiene sentido jugar como cuando estabn iniesta y xavi


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (8 Dic 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> No lo digo por que use jugadores de un club u otro. lo digo por cambiar el estilo. Si no hay jugadores como iniesta o xavi no tiene sentido jugar como cuando estabn iniesta y xavi



Borja mayoral bota de oro del europeo aquel


----------



## sociedadponzi (8 Dic 2022)

Acuerdo Real Madrid-Palmeiras por Endrick... a expensas de FIFA


El Real Madrid y Palmeiras han alcanzado un acuerdo para el fichaje de Endrick (Brasilia, 2006). El traspaso, sin embargo, ha quedado pendiente de un asunto burocrático que se conf




www.marca.com


----------



## Scardanelli (9 Dic 2022)

feps dijo:


> Nico Williams no interesa. El Madrid está buscando un sustituto para Modric, probablemente Barella, y otro para Benzema. Descartad a cualquiera que se vaya por encima de los 100 kilos.



Yo creo que es al contrario. Florentino descarta a cualquiera por debajo de los 100 millones. No es broma.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Dic 2022)

y qué tal el endrick este?? he visto videos en el yutub y no me dice nada.

pero bueno, vini y rodry tampoco me decían nada y los chicos ya están amortizados los dos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Rumores de que el Madrid va a fichar a Nico Williams



Supongo que rumores de Gomaespuma...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2022)

Parece que después de su extraordinario mundial con Arabia Saudí, el extremo juseimi aman estaria proximó a recalar en la casa blanca.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (9 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Rumores de que el Madrid va a fichar a Nico Williams





rumores de los piperos.

el tio este no interesa en la casa blanca.


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2022)

*Hazard lo pone más fácil*

La retirada del belga de su selección facilita en cierta medida encontrarle equipo en verano. Pero el gran problema sigue ahí: los 15 millones netos que gana cada curso.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> y qué tal el endrick este?? he visto videos en el yutub y no me dice nada.
> 
> pero bueno, vini y rodry tampoco me decían nada y los chicos ya están amortizados los dos.



Tiene mejor pinta que Vini, bajito pero con unas piernas que parecen las de Roberto Carlos. En Brasil si piden eso es porque creen que lo valen, además de muchos otros equipos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> y qué tal el endrick este?? he visto videos en el yutub y no me dice nada.
> 
> pero bueno, vini y rodry tampoco me decían nada y los chicos ya están amortizados los dos.



Pues justamente en los vídeos de YouTube tiene pintaza,rapidísimo,con buen control de balón y definición...y teniendo en cuenta que muchas de esas acciones son de un chico de 15 años jugando contra gente mayor que el.

Claro que en esos vídeos los balones perdidos y los remates a la grada nunca salen


----------



## Woden (9 Dic 2022)

El problema es que si se queda en la estatura que tiene (cosa probable) no irá bien por alto ni de coña.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Dic 2022)

En primera federacion el castilla ya es segundo. A 5 puntos de un lider que solo ha perdido 1 partido. Habra que ver si de mantenerse arriba a final de liga no le trolean los arbitros en playoff pero de momento Raul aka Baul aka capitan pelograsa esta haciendo los deberes de manera notable.
El otro dia remonto en Majadahonda. Por cierto uno de los goles sin angulo, un golazo


----------



## hartman4 (9 Dic 2022)

hace falta mas negro.


----------



## feps (9 Dic 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Yo creo que es al contrario. Florentino descarta a cualquiera por debajo de los 100 millones. No es broma.



El Florentino de la pasada década sí. Pero el actual, con la pandemia y la reconstrucción del estadio, sabe que sería suicida competir con clubes dopados.


----------



## anulador de chortinas (9 Dic 2022)

Otro negro petardazo como Vinicius y Rodrygo que son más malos que el hambre.


----------



## anulador de chortinas (9 Dic 2022)

¿Y Rainier?

¿El club no va a explicar por qué se fichó por 30 millones a un tío que no ha debutado ni apenas jugado en sus cesiones?

¿Es poco dinero 30 millones para pedir explicaciones y responsabilidades? ¿Quién lo fichó y por qué si no ha debutado?


----------



## Maestroscuroo (9 Dic 2022)

anulador de chortinas dijo:


> ¿Y Rainier?
> 
> ¿El club no va a explicar por qué se fichó por 30 millones a un tío que no ha debutado ni apenas jugado en sus cesiones?
> 
> ¿Es poco dinero 30 millones para pedir explicaciones y responsabilidades? ¿Quién lo fichó y por qué si no ha debutado?



Te lo explicó yo en 1 minuto y tan sencillo que seguro que lo entiendes. 

Reinier tiene 20 años. Está jugando su primera temporada en primera. Si con 22/23 evoluciona como para ser suplente en el Madrid, su fichaje estará ya amortizado. 
Si para entonces evoluciona y se convierte en un miniKaká tienes, además de las anteriores, la opción de venderlo por 30/40 o incluso 70 si promete. 

Antes de despotricar, lo mejor es echar cuentas, coge el pack Vini+Rodri+Reinier+Valverde (todos fichados por el mismo) y calcula por cuánto podrías vender y por cuanto compraste. 

Coste: 130 millones aprox. 
Venta: 375 millones aprox. 

Si aún así no entiendes la política que viene aplicando el club, es que no te has dado cuenta que en el fútbol ya no somos los reyes del dinero...


----------



## El Juani (9 Dic 2022)

Algunos ni tienen vergüenza ni se les espera...


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

Según Marca parece que tenemos fichado a Endrick. Es tan feo como una noche en truenos y por tanto con gran potencial para el ataque del Madrid.

¿Nadie comenta nada?. Es un movimiento estratégico (si es verdad) importante para el Madrid.

Por cierto, parece que los brasileños y los franceses -no hibridados con ratas- son los que más ponen de su parte para venir al Madrid.


----------



## El Juani (9 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Según Marca parece que tenemos fichado a Endrick. Es tan feo que una noche en truenos y por tanto con gran potencial para el ataque del Madrid.
> 
> ¿Nadie comenta nada?. Es un movimiento estratégico (si es verdad) importante para el Madrid.
> 
> Por cierto, parece que los brasileños y los franceses -no hibridados con ratas- son los que más ponen de su parte para venir al Madrid.



Se tiene todavía que formalizar y oficializar. Creo que hasta la 2024-2025 no vendrá.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Se tiene todavía que formalizar y oficializar. Creo que hasta la 2024-2025 no vendrá.



Cuando Benzema esté en silla de ruedas. Bueno, si el jugador es tan bueno como dicen, no está mal la operación dado la dificultad del mercado, donde varios clubes pueden pagar mucho más que nosotros.


----------



## anulador de chortinas (9 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Te lo explicó yo en 1 minuto y tan sencillo que seguro que lo entiendes.
> 
> Reinier tiene 20 años. Está jugando su primera temporada en primera. Si con 22/23 evoluciona como para ser suplente en el Madrid, su fichaje estará ya amortizado.
> Si para entonces evoluciona y se convierte en un miniKaká tienes, además de las anteriores, la opción de venderlo por 30/40 o incluso 70 si promete.
> ...



Menudo retrasado mental eres. 30 millones volatilizados sin explicaciones y el piperazo dice esto. Sois el cáncer del Madrid


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Dic 2022)

anulador de chortinas dijo:


> Otro negro petardazo como Vinicius y Rodrygo que son más malos que el hambre.



Llegas tarde al papel culerdos ycolchoneras te la han cogido.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Dic 2022)

anulador de chortinas dijo:


> Menudo retrasado mental eres. 30 millones volatilizados sin explicaciones y el piperazo dice esto. Sois el cáncer del Madrid



Eres mejor que un ciudadano periodista


----------



## JimTonic (9 Dic 2022)

pues parece que la táctica está clara

van a rodrigo de 9 sustituye a Benzema (benzema esta y la siguiente)
Endrick de extremo derecho sustituye a rodrigo (no tendría suplente en 2024)
Vinicius de extremo izquierdo (no tiene suplente actualmente ni en 2024)
e si se pudiera a bellingam de 9 (que no tendría suplente puro con doble pivote seria camavinga)

seria un sueño hecho realidad, y supondría solo un año de sequía, temporada 2023


----------



## Chichimango (9 Dic 2022)

El Madrid no quiere que le pase lo de Haaland-Mbappé: decidió apostarlo todo por _le rat_ y al final se quedó sin ninguno.

Cierras a Endrick, que vendrá en 2024, justo cuando se supone que se puede negociar por Haaland. Y así lo haces sin presiones, ni por parte del jugador ni por parte del City, porque ya tienes un delantero con gran potencial en el club.

Hay que entender a Flóper, si lo fías todo al noruego lo mismo en 2024 te hace la pirula, se va al Liverpool o al PSG y te quedas con los mocos colgando.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (9 Dic 2022)

anulador de chortinas dijo:


> Menudo retrasado mental eres. 30 millones volatilizados sin explicaciones y el piperazo dice esto. Sois el cáncer del Madrid



Está el club como para dejar a alguno como tú gestionar algo. 
De 4 fichajes, ha salido uno rana (de momento) y que se sepa, los 30 millones no se han volatilizado. Están invertidos en un jugador de 20 años. 

Los que se han volatilizado son los 100 y pico de Hazard, que seguramente tú y alguno como tú son el tipo de fichajes que aún seguis creyendo que podemos hacer verano tras verano. 

Y gracias por lo de pipero. No hay mejor detector de piperos que el que se lo llama a otro sin venir a cuento.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2022)

Militao está jugando de puta madre de lateral ahora mismo, igual ahí hay solución para el resto de la temporada.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Militao está jugando de puta madre de lateral ahora mismo, igual ahí hay solución para el resto de la temporada.



Pero volveran los debates forzados y los tirulates exigiendo la titularidades de Carajal, mientras que esos mismos que lo quieren de titular en Madrid lo prefieren suplente en la seleccion.

Curioso que el wue no vale de tirular para una selwccion mediocre debe ser titular en el campeon de uropa...


----------



## ccc (9 Dic 2022)

Joder, Brasil eliminada y Modric todavia en el torneo; a ver si al final Messi o Ronaldo ganan el mundial.

La culpa del tonto de Tite y es que con 0-0 en el marcador con un monton de minutos por delante, substituye a Vini por Rodrygo: Me han dado ganas de cerrar la TV.

Otro iluminado, como Luis Enrique y asi les va.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Dic 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Joder, Brasil eliminada y Modric todavia en el torneo; a ver si al final Messi o Ronaldo ganan el mundial.
> 
> La culpa del tonto de Tite y es que con 0-0 en el marcador con un monton de minutos por delante, substituye a Vini por Rodrygo: Me han dado ganas de cerrar la TV.
> 
> Otro iluminado, como Luis Enrique y asi les va.



Genial. Vinivius, Rodrygo y Militao de vuelta y con hambre de exito.
Gracias Modric.

Si luego Portugal se carga a Francia, para chillar de alegria


----------



## ccc (9 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, desde los mundiales del 2002, los sudamericanos no pintan nada: No me extranyaria que tengamos de nuevo 4 equipos europeos en semifinales.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (9 Dic 2022)

La personalidad de Modric al tirar el penalty. Personalidad de líder. 

Eso sí, va a llegar cansado al Madrid.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (9 Dic 2022)

Le acaban de sacar amarilla a Walter Samuel. Da igual cuando leas esto, aunque lleve 10 años retirado sigue siendo cierto.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Dic 2022)

Brasil eliminada: *Maradonicius *y *Peledrygo *regresan a Madrid tras una actuación espectacular y decisiva en el Mundial.

Tiembla el Liverpool.

Vaya gol le metió FloPer al PSG con el petardo de Mbappé que se está arrastrando por Catar... ¡Grande FloPer!


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (9 Dic 2022)

Lo dicho: En el campo de fútbol se juega al fútbol... si te distraes bailando te ariesgas a que te manden a tu casa a bailar.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (10 Dic 2022)

Informa "_FloPer News_", la agencia propagandística del psicópata agenda2030añero que preside y saquea al RM:









Endrick complica a Haaland


El Madrid tiene todo listo para fichar a Endrick antes de fin de año aunque no podría llegar hasta 2024. Ese movimiento implicaría renunciar a Haaland.




as.com


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2022)

*"Con Endrick no podía permitirme el mismo error que con Vinicius"*

Fabio Wolff, que gestiona la imagen del nuevo fichaje del Madrid, habla para ‘AS’. Con 16 años y sin bagaje en la élite, el ariete tiene ya tres sponsors de larga duración.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Chitauri ⠠⠵ (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (11 Dic 2022)

*HILO REAL MADRID 2022-23: A por la Niña Bonita. Desde Di Stefano a Vinicius. La nueva generación*

El título de este grupo evoca, al mismo nivel, a un tal Di Stefano y a el, para muchos, mejor jugador del mundo en la actualidad: *VINI JR*

A la espera de los duelos LIverpool-RM y RM-Liverpool de 2023, pediría a los ilustres miembros de este foro su *análisis sobre la actuación del susodicho jugador en el Mundial Catar 2022.*

¿Batirá el récord de Mundiales de Pelé?

¿Batirá el récord de goles en los Mundiales de Miroslav Klose?

¿Batirá el récord de goles en un solo Mundial de Just Fontaine?

¿Batirá el récord de CR7 de marcar en 5 Mundiales seguidos?

¿Tiene límites este muchacho?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (11 Dic 2022)

Chitauri ⠠⠵ dijo:


>



y en españa solo hay negros canijos como ansu fragil o nico williams


----------



## qneb (11 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> *HILO REAL MADRID 2022-23: A por la Niña Bonita. Desde Di Stefano a Vinicius. La nueva generación*
> 
> El título de este grupo evoca, al mismo nivel, a un tal Di Stefano y a el, para muchos, mejor jugador del mundo en la actualidad: *VINI JR*
> 
> ...



Según esas teorías que te gastas, Casemiro es una puta mierda porque no fue capaz de parar a un anciano de 37 años en el inicio de la jugada del empate de Croacia y Tchouameni es un puto crack que está en semifinales gracias a un gol suyo, por lo que Florentino es un puto visionario que vio venir todo esto.


----------



## Scardanelli (11 Dic 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Florentino de la pasada década sí. Pero el actual, con la pandemia y la reconstrucción del estadio, sabe que sería suicida competir con clubes dopados.



Pero es precisamente lo que está haciendo, pero solo con jugadores que cree que pueden ser diferenciales para una década, como Aurelio o cuando lo intentó con Mbappe.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (11 Dic 2022)

qneb dijo:


> Según esas teorías que te gastas, Casemiro es una puta mierda porque no fue capaz de parar a un anciano de 37 años en el inicio de la jugada del empate de Croacia y Tchouameni es un puto crack que está en semifinales gracias a un gol suyo, por lo que Florentino es un puto visionario que vio venir todo esto.



*VINI JR*, yo preguntaba por *VINI JR*...

Por favor, ¿podrías compartir tu análisis sobre su actuación futbolística en un torneo con los mejores jugaores del mundo?

Yo compartó la mía: ha sido lamentable, *al mismo nivel que en el RM. Torpe, descentrado, descontrolado y, por encima de todo, irrelevante.*

Y comparto mi opinión con respecto a los dos jugadores que comentas con gusto:

*Casemiro*: Ha sido DIOS en el RM. En este Mundial ha tenido una actuación bastante regular. No puedo sacar aún conclusiones sobre el acierto/error de FloPer al echarlo del RM.

*Tchouameni*: Es un petardo en el RM. Ayer, primero metió un golazo y luego provocó un penalty que le costó el empate a Francia. El golazo me genera esperanzas de que sepa jugar al fútbol y de que FloPer no haya vuelto a estafar al RM.


En mi opinión *VINI JR* no parece jugador de fútbol nunca, ni con el RM ni con su selección... pero igual es que se me escapa algún detalle o, seguramente, yo no tenga NPI de fútbol... 

...es por ello que pido amablemente análisis sobre su actuación a los que veis/ven en él al mejor jugador del mundo.


----------



## Agente Coulson (11 Dic 2022)

anulador de chortinas dijo:


> ¿Y Rainier?
> 
> ¿El club no va a explicar por qué se fichó por 30 millones a un tío que no ha debutado ni apenas jugado en sus cesiones?
> 
> ¿Es poco dinero 30 millones para pedir explicaciones y responsabilidades? ¿Quién lo fichó y por qué si no ha debutado?



No hay forma segura de acertar con un fichaje. Y menos si son tan jóvenes.

Además, si pides responsabilidades lo que vas a conseguir es que no se atrevan a fichar gente joven.

Las cosas hay que verlas en conjunto. Vinicius más Rodrygo más Reinier. Unos 120 millones? Pues solo con Vinicius ya has recuperado la inversión.


----------



## JimTonic (11 Dic 2022)

joder con el isco, cuando decimos que hay mucho desconectados de la realidad no lo decimos por nada


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (11 Dic 2022)

Media Orejona es nuestra:









Y mientras se juega el Mundial el Bernabéu ha avanzado y parece otro: atentos a la fachada principal de la Castellana


El parón por el Mundial ha venido muy bien para que sigan avanzando las obras del Santiago Bernabéu. Atentos a la fachada principal.




as.com


----------



## xilebo (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Dic 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> joder con el isco, cuando decimos que hay mucho desconectados de la realidad no lo decimos por nada



Explica un poco, hombre.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> *VINI JR*, yo preguntaba por *VINI JR*...
> 
> Por favor, ¿podrías compartir tu análisis sobre su actuación futbolística en un torneo con los mejores jugaores del mundo?
> 
> ...



Otra vez. A Casemiro no lo echa nadie, él decide irse a asegurarse un último contratazo que el Madrid no le podía ofrecer.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Otra vez. A Casemiro no lo echa nadie, él decide irse a asegurarse un último contratazo que el Madrid no le podía ofrecer.



Déjalo en paz. Él vive en su mundo.

La irrelevancia de Vini Jr. ya la vimos en la última Champions. Aquel gol al City, aquel otro al Liverpool... En Brasil es normal que destaque menos por la enorme cantidad de jugadores ofensivos de calidad que tiene en el campo y en el banquillo. Hasta un monstruo como Ronaldo Nazario hizo con Brasil mundiales un poco grises.


----------



## cebollo (12 Dic 2022)

Los tiraflechas son tan oligofrenicos que si un entrenador dice que Messi no presiona (que es verdad) se lo toman como una ofensa al Dios de la lluvia. 

Luego llega el entrenador de Croacia y dice lo mismo, claro.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Dic 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Déjalo en paz. Él vive en su mundo.
> 
> La irrelevancia de Vini Jr. ya la vimos en la última Champions. Aquel gol al City, aquel otro al Liverpool... En Brasil es normal que destaque menos por la enorme cantidad de jugadores ofensivos de calidad que tiene en el campo y en el banquillo. Hasta un monstruo como Ronaldo Nazario hizo con Brasil mundiales un poco grises.



Y que en Brasil la estrella es Neymar.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Los tiraflechas son tan oligofrenicos que si un entrenador dice que Messi no presiona (que es verdad) se lo toman como una ofensa al Dios de la lluvia.
> 
> Luego llega el entrenador de Croacia y dice lo mismo, claro.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (12 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Otra vez. A Casemiro no lo echa nadie, él decide irse a asegurarse un último contratazo que el Madrid no le podía ofrecer.



El tema de Casemiro ya lo hemos hablado y no estamos de acuerdo.

*Ahora pregunto por la actuación de VINI JR en el Mundial*. Yo le he visto al mismo nivel que en el RM: torpe, descentrado, descontrolado e intrascendente.

Pregunto a los que veis en él un crack: ¿Me podéis dar alguna evidencia mundialista que me haga albergar esperanzas con respecto a *VINI JR*?


----------



## cebollo (12 Dic 2022)

A mi Vinicius me gusta pero nunca va a llegar al nivel de Mbappe siendo parecidos. Le veo un poco el Drexler de Jordan/Mbappe.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (12 Dic 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Déjalo en paz. Él vive en su mundo.
> 
> La irrelevancia de Vini Jr. ya la vimos en la última Champions. Aquel gol al City, aquel otro al Liverpool... En Brasil es normal que destaque menos por la enorme cantidad de jugadores ofensivos de calidad que tiene en el campo y en el banquillo. Hasta un monstruo como Ronaldo Nazario hizo con Brasil mundiales un poco grises.



Vale, ya me has respondido: 

*VINI JR ha tenido un Mundial gris. *Estamos de acuerdo.

El comodín del gol en la final de París es indiscutible e histórico. He visto el partido varias veces y salvo dicho gol su actuación es patética.

El gol en el Ciudad de Mánchester fue muy bueno y decisivo, totalmente de acuerdo. Otro comodín ;-)

El caso es que no le veo marcar goles, en ausencia de Benzemá, esta Tª y tenemos al FCB al acecho.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Dic 2022)

El tema Casemiro está meridianamente claro. Le ofrecen un contratazo por unos años y un pastizal que el Madrid no le va a pagar, así que le traslada la oferta a Florentino y le dice que se quiere ir a ganar pasta. Y Florentino se lo concede en gratitud a los servicios prestados. No hay más.

Y Vinicius pues ha estado gris, como el mes antes del Mundial con el Madrid, pero por situaciones distintas. Aquí era apaleado, insultado y vejado partido tras partido con la complicidad del árbitro de turno, lo que le hizo descentrarse; en la selección, el cartel de superfavoritos le ha pesado a todos, además, que allí la estrella es Neymar y todo gira en torno a él.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (12 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> A mi Vinicius me gusta pero nunca va a llegar al nivel de Mbappe siendo parecidos. Le veo un poco el Drexler de Jordan/Mbappe.



Vinicius siempre tendrá en su CV el gol de la final RM 1-0 LIV, en su defecto apunta a un Robinho con mucha menos clase. 

Un brasileño más que pasó por el RM sin pena ni gloria. Dentro de unos años veremos algunos buenos goles en youtube y poco más.

Ojalá me equivoque...


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Vale, ya me has respondido:
> 
> *VINI JR ha tenido un Mundial gris. *Estamos de acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Iniesta es dios gracias a un gol a Holanda en una final de un Mundial que fue bastante gris para él.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Dic 2022)

Minuto 7:00. "El VARsa está en Champions, otra cosa es que le hayan eliminado"


----------



## JimTonic (12 Dic 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Explica un poco, hombre.



pues la que ha liado con monchhi y le quieren echar del sevilla, es un exfutbolista


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Dic 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues la que ha liado con monchhi y le quieren echar del sevilla, es un exfutbolista



Más fácil, era un fichaje que pidió Lopetegui.


----------



## filets (12 Dic 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Explica un poco, hombre.



Que le ficharon porque lo pidio Lusertegui y ahora que ya no esta que se largue que es un pakete


----------



## JimTonic (12 Dic 2022)

Isco: del conflicto al mercado


El Sevilla, como club, no piensa tolerar ni faltas de disciplina ni de respeto dentro de su organigrama. Partan del lugar que partan y las pronuncie quien las pronuncie. Es decir,




www.marca.com


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (12 Dic 2022)

Ojo al C.V. del pájaro que ha infiltrado FloPer en el RM. 


_Florentino Pérez ficha para el Real Madrid a su hombre de confianza en *Key Capital Partners* 

*Key Capital asesoró a Florentino Pérez tanto en el Real Madrid como en ACS*
[...] 
El recinto debería estar terminado en 2023 tras haber sufrido varios sobrecostes por el alza del precio de los materiales. 
[...]

[...]
De hecho, él mismo ya participó en el diseño de la financiación del campo con un *préstamo de 575 millones concedidos por JP Morgan y Bank of America Merrill Lynch* que no comenzará a devolverse hasta 2024 y diseñó el acuerdo con el fondo Sixth Street Partners y Legends para vender el 30% del negocio futuro del estadio.
[...] 

[...]
El ex vicepresidente de* Key Capital también jugó un papel relevante en el diseño de la SuperLiga*, la competición impulsada por el Real Madrid, FC Barcelona y Juventus para desbancar a la Champions League.
[...]

[...]
Además, Key Capital asesoró también a Florentino Pérez en otras destacadas operaciones como la OPA de ACS a Abertis.
[...] 

*Key Capital también dio oxígeno al FC Barcelona con el diseño de las 'palancas'*

Pero Key Capital no ha trabajado solo para el Real Madrid. La firma liderada por Alex Matitia Cohen (CEO) y Anas Laghrari, quién fue el hombre de Société Générale en Madrid, y de la que también fue socio Borja Prado, expresidente de Endesa, *asesoró en la venta del 25% de los derechos televisivos del FC Barcelona a Sixth Street. Con la maniobra, una de las denominadas palancas, logró que el conjunto azulgrana lograse saldar el ejercicio 2021/2022 con beneficios y facilitó la inscripción de futbolistas como Robert Lewandowski, además de reducir la deuda acumulada*._









El Real Madrid ficha en Key Capital a su nuevo director corporativo


Florentino Pérez ficha para el Real Madrid a su hombre de confianza en Key Capital Partners. El conjunto blanco acaba de incorporar a Rodrigo Marín García-Manso, vicepresidente de la firma de inversión y asesoramiento independiente, como nuevo director de proyectos corporativos. Tras participar...



www.eleconomista.es






FloPer no es un cáncer, es una metástasis.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Dic 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Isco: del conflicto al mercado
> 
> 
> El Sevilla, como club, no piensa tolerar ni faltas de disciplina ni de respeto dentro de su organigrama. Partan del lugar que partan y las pronuncie quien las pronuncie. Es decir,
> ...



No se podia saber...


----------



## Viviendo (12 Dic 2022)

Ancelotti a Brasil, vuelve el calvo frances, renovacion de Lucas Vazquez, Marcelo de vuelta y un par de franceses como fichajes, Vini al banquillo, algun hijo colocara tambien


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Dic 2022)

Viviendo dijo:


> Ancelotti a Brasil, vuelve el calvo frances, renovacion de Lucas Vazquez, Marcelo de vuelta y un par de franceses como fichajes, Vini al banquillo, algun hijo colocara tambien



Eso déjalo para el 28 de este mes.


----------



## JimTonic (12 Dic 2022)

Viviendo dijo:


> Ancelotti a Brasil, vuelve el calvo frances, renovacion de Lucas Vazquez, Marcelo de vuelta y un par de franceses como fichajes, Vini al banquillo, algun hijo colocara tambien



y se te olvida decir que Luis Enrique de director deportivo, y raul de segundo entrenador, e Iker sustituye a butragueno como jefe de relaciones publicas y se abre un twitch


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (12 Dic 2022)

Se viene la tercera de las cinco venidas de Zidane.

Yo os aviso: estáis avisados.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Dic 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> y se te olvida decir que Luis Enrique de director deportivo, y raul de segundo entrenador, e Iker sustituye a butragueno como jefe de relaciones publicas y se abre un twitch



Hablando en serio yo no tengo duda de que raul acabara dirigiendo el banquillo del primer equipo, no se cuando pero lo hara, y dudo que sea en plan titere.


----------



## spam (12 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> A mi Vinicius me gusta pero nunca va a llegar al nivel de Mbappe siendo parecidos. Le veo un poco el Drexler de Jordan/Mbappe.



Tampoco hace falta que sea Bapé, si ha salido mucho más barato, no es una diva y ha demostrado mucho más madridismo.


----------



## spam (12 Dic 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Se viene la tercera de las cinco venidas de Zidane.
> 
> Yo os aviso: estáis avisados.



Si vuelve el calbo ya nada me falta.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (12 Dic 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Se viene la tercera de las cinco venidas de Zidane.
> 
> Yo os aviso: estáis avisados.



Antes pasará un camello por el ojo de una aguja y crecerá pelo en la coronilla de Zidane.


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Militao está jugando de puta madre de lateral ahora mismo, igual ahí hay solución para el resto de la temporada.



Pues es verdad, buena idea.


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Isco: del conflicto al mercado
> 
> 
> El Sevilla, como club, no piensa tolerar ni faltas de disciplina ni de respeto dentro de su organigrama. Partan del lugar que partan y las pronuncie quien las pronuncie. Es decir,
> ...



Joder con Isco, menuda mala pieza debe ser. Solari lo caló rápido.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Dic 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Hablando en serio yo no tengo duda de que raul acabara dirigiendo el banquillo del primer equipo, no se cuando pero lo hara, y dudo que sea en plan titere.



Al menos habra hecho ya mas meritos de los que hizo en su dia Zidane.


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Se viene la tercera de las cinco venidas de Zidane.
> 
> Yo os aviso: estáis avisados.



Si viene ZZ habrá suicidios en el hilo.


----------



## Woden (12 Dic 2022)

El Sevilla ya se quiere quitar a Ijco de encima, me descohono.
Este acaba peor que Jesé pero sin lesión de por medio.


----------



## _Suso_ (12 Dic 2022)

Woden dijo:


> El Sevilla ya se quiere quitar a Ijco de encima, me descohono.
> Este acaba peor que Jesé pero sin lesión de por medio.



Sí, pero los dos ricos tocándose los cojones durante prácticamente toda su carrera deportiva, ambos han amortizado un año bueno a lo grande.


----------



## filets (12 Dic 2022)

El Sevilla tmb echa a *Marcos Acuña* (por no operarse) y al *Papu Gómez *(por abandonar el estadio con el equipo jugando con nueve ante la Real) 
Parece más un problema economico disfrazado de problema de disciplina


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> El Sevilla tmb echa a *Marcos Acuña* (por no operarse) y al *Papu Gómez *(por abandonar el estadio con el equipo jugando con nueve ante la Real)
> Parece más un problema economico disfrazado de problema de disciplina



Se habla de que cubrirán sus bajas con las estrellas emergentes magrebíes del mundial.


----------



## filets (13 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se habla de que cubrirán sus bajas con las estrellas emergentes magrebíes del mundial.



AMRABAT se esta sacando el RABAT en este mundial


----------



## loquehayqueoir (13 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Al menos habra hecho ya mas meritos de los que hizo en su dia Zidane.



Yo creo que repescar a ZZ hoy sería un error, pero vaya, que aunque no hubiera hecho ningún mérito le basta con poner 3 Champions consecutivas encima de la mesa y hay que callarse. Aunque me pese.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo creo que repescar a ZZ hoy sería un error, pero vaya, que aunque no hubiera hecho ningún mérito le basta con poner 3 Champions consecutivas encima de la mesa y hay que callarse. Aunque me pese.



creo que ciudadano 0 se refiere a que Cidan antes de entrenar al equipo no hizo nada destacable. en ese sentido de momento el capitan pelograsa lleva una trayectoria que aunque corta es algo mejor a la del frances en el filial.


----------



## feps (13 Dic 2022)

Carletto definitivamente se queda en Madrid y en el Madrid porque está como Dios.









Ancelotti no solo no se va a Brasil: ya ha empezado a preparar la próxima temporada con el Madrid


Menos de 24 horas ha durado la ‘bomba’ disparada por UOL Esporte en relación con el futuro de Carlo Ancelotti y el Real Madrid. Desde Brasil aseguraron que el italiano tenía posibilidades de heredar una Verdeamarelha que ya dejó de ser propiedad de Tite, pero la realidad es que el transalpino...




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (13 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Yo creo que repescar a ZZ hoy sería un error, pero vaya, que aunque no hubiera hecho ningún mérito le basta con poner 3 Champions consecutivas encima de la mesa y hay que callarse. Aunque me pese.



En 2020/21 fue a Stamford Bridge a perder... y perdió.

Fue TODO ridículo: Alienación, posición de jugadores, táctica y actitud. Es de los partidos que más asco me han dado en los últimos años. *El RM nunca compitió.*

No sé si lo hizo siguiendo órdenes del psicópata en la presidencia o lo hizo por joder, pero estoy convencido de que en ese partido *ZZ salió a perder*.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2022)

No joder, Zidane otra vez no.


----------



## Silluzollope (13 Dic 2022)

Woden dijo:


> El Sevilla ya se quiere quitar a Ijco de encima, me descohono.
> Este acaba peor que Jesé pero sin lesión de por medio.



Y este verano el Ass tirando mierda al Madrid como de costumbre cuando fichó por el Sevilla “a callar bocas”


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

*Golpe al nuevo Mundial de Clubes con 32 equipos*

Los clubes están enfadados porque aún no se ha renovado el memorando para la cesión de internacionales. Eso afecta a los planes de FIFA.


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Dic 2022)

El Real Madrid se hace fuerte con Bellingham


El Liverpool, uno de los rivales, por no decir que el enemigo número uno del Real Madrid en el fichaje de Jude Bellingham, ha encontrado en el argentino Enzo Fernández un objetivo




www.marca.com


----------



## _Suso_ (13 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> El Real Madrid se hace fuerte con Bellingham
> 
> 
> El Liverpool, uno de los rivales, por no decir que el enemigo número uno del Real Madrid en el fichaje de Jude Bellingham, ha encontrado en el argentino Enzo Fernández un objetivo
> ...



La noticia es de José Félix Díaz, que directamente se inventa todo lo que escribe, yo no sé como le pueden pagar un sueldo a alguien así, de verdad.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (14 Dic 2022)

ARG: 4 penalties en 6 partidos del Mundial 2022 (a falta de la final).
RM: 3 penalties en 38 partidos de la Liga 2020/21.

Si añadimos Copa de España, Supercopa de España y Copa de Europa
RM: 5 penalties la Tª 2020/21.

Sólo un milagro puede salvar a la humanidad del triunfo del mal...


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Dic 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> La noticia es de José Félix Díaz, que directamente se inventa todo lo que escribe, yo no sé como le pueden pagar un sueldo a alguien así, de verdad.



Coño, porque lo hacen todos, se inventan, rumores, etc. ¿no ha oido a Richard Dees de como son los ciudadanos periodistas?


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2022)

*Así será el Real Madrid de 2024*

Con Endrick cerrado, el club blanco traza las líneas maestras para su equipo del futuro. En 2023, el objetivo es Bellingham. Haaland sigue en el horizonte.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Coño, porque lo hacen todos, se inventan, rumores, etc. ¿no ha oido a Richard Dees de como son los ciudadanos periodistas?



Jorge Javier Castaño, el trilero mayor del multiverso, fuego amigo serrano....ese tio es un crack...


----------



## feps (14 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Así será el Real Madrid de 2024*
> 
> Con Endrick cerrado, el club blanco traza las líneas maestras para su equipo del futuro. En 2023, el objetivo es Bellingham. Haaland sigue en el horizonte.



Humo, puro humo. Haaland nunca vestirá la camiseta del Madrid, y Bellingham lo veo casi imposible. Si por ejemplo el Madrid se interesara por el inglés, llegarían otros y ofrecerían el doble. Por eso Florentino no puede ir a por megaestrellas hasta que no exista un fair-play financiero auténtico.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Dic 2022)

feps dijo:


> Humo, puro humo. Haaland nunca vestirá la camiseta del Madrid, y Bellingham lo veo casi imposible. Si por ejemplo el Madrid se interesara por el inglés, llegarían otros y ofrecerían el doble. Por eso Florentino no puede ir a por megaestrellas hasta que no exista un fair-play financiero auténtico.



ESo no va a existir.


----------



## El chepa (14 Dic 2022)

Cómo será la cosa para que el "periódico" antiflorentino número 1 diga esto


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2022)

*¡Cristiano, en Valdebebas!*

El portugués, sin equipo tras rescindir con el United, está a la espera de encontrar destino y trabajó en la Ciudad Real Madrid tras hablarlo personalmente con Florentino Pérez.


----------



## chomin (14 Dic 2022)

Modric: "Ojalá Messi gane el Mundial de Qatar, es el mejor de la historia" | Argentina - Croacia


----------



## geremi (14 Dic 2022)

Woden dijo:


> El Sevilla ya se quiere quitar a Ijco de encima, me descohono.
> Este acaba peor que Jesé pero sin lesión de por medio.



Ya quisiera Jesé haber sido una cuarta parte de Isco.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (14 Dic 2022)

feps dijo:


> Humo, puro humo. Haaland nunca vestirá la camiseta del Madrid, y Bellingham lo veo casi imposible. Si por ejemplo el Madrid se interesara por el inglés, llegarían otros y ofrecerían el doble. Por eso Florentino no puede ir a por megaestrellas hasta que no exista un fair-play financiero auténtico.



El fair play existe, lo que pasa es que en Inglaterra se genera muchísimo más que en España, a nivel doméstico y sobre todo en derechos de TV al extranjero.

Otra cosa es el PSG, que es una coña marinera. Pero Inglaterra simplemente es una liga más rica. Siempre me puedes salir que si el City o su puta madre, pero al final la realidad es que hasta el equipo más Paco de la Premier, tipo West Ham o Wolverhampton, se puede llevar sin mayor problema a cualquier jugador que no juegue en Madrid o Barça. Guedes por ejemplo ha hecho temporadones en el Valencia y ahora es suplente en el último de la Premier, 32 kilazos mediante. Pregúntale tú al Elche si tiene 32 millones de euros para fichar a un suplente.


----------



## fachacine (14 Dic 2022)

A ver si vuelve la liga ya, harto de este mundial de moronegros


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (14 Dic 2022)

Pensar que podríamos tener a Theo Hernández y a Hakimi de laterales en el RM....


----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> ARG: 4 penalties en 6 partidos del Mundial 2022 (a falta de la final).
> RM: 3 penalties en 38 partidos de la Liga 2020/21.
> 
> Si añadimos Copa de España, Supercopa de España y Copa de Europa
> ...



Alucinante. Cómo logra Argentina semejante trato de favor?.


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Modric: "Ojalá Messi gane el Mundial de Qatar, es el mejor de la historia" | Argentina - Croacia



A ver si alguien me explica un día como la gente puede sber si un futbolista es el mejor de la historia sin ver al resto jugar, tienen que tener poderes o algo. En todo caso sería el mejor contemporáneo, sobre todo los úlitmos 8 años que han sido impresionantes en Europa con su super Barcalona.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (15 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Alucinante. Cómo logra Argentina semejante trato de favor?.



Interesa tener ídolos/iconos... A Messi llevan muchos años encubrándolo... Tiene balones de oro ridículos

Vende que Messi tenga un Mundial...


Ulises 33 dijo:


> A ver si alguien me explica un día como la gente puede sber si un futbolista es el mejor de la historia sin ver al resto jugar, tienen que tener poderes o algo. En todo caso sería el mejor contemporáneo, sobre todo los úlitmos 8 años que han sido impresionantes en Europa con su super Barcalona.



No sólo éso... El fútbol es un deporte colectivo... No es tenis, boxeo o golf...


----------



## Roedr (15 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Alucinante. Cómo logra Argentina semejante trato de favor?.



Me contesto.

Messi & Bappe -> PSG (Qatar). Esta es la final soñada en Qatar.


----------



## Th89 (15 Dic 2022)

El robo va a ser curioso si quieren que el hormonas y su banda ganen, la única faceta donde los hambretinos son claramente mejores que los moronegros gabachos es en ser unos cerdos.


----------



## JimTonic (15 Dic 2022)

halland no va a jugar en el madrid mientras quiera colocar esa clausula cada dos años
Hendrick esta fichado para el 2024
Mbpee no creo ni quiero que venga
Bellingan demasiado caro, no creo que paguen 150 millones por el 

Yo creo que lo que se va a hacer es mientras se apaga benzema ir poniendo en su sitio a rodrigo y en el puesto de rodrigo a valverde


Problemas de la proxima temporada o proximas temporadas

1) que si bien el equipo titular puede resultar cojonudo. (coutois - mendy militao ayala ruditger en la defensa - medios con camavinga e choumeni, extremos vinucius y valverde y de enlace modric y de punta rodrigo o jugar con benzema y rodrigo) simplemente no tenemos banquillo

2) Problemas con los aparcamientos por eso las obras se han retrasado y veo como buena noticia que el estadio se inagure en el 2023, aunque cada vez soy menos optimista. No quiero ni pensar otros equipos como se meten en remodelar el estadio casi desde cero, la sangria de dinero es muy grande


----------



## feps (15 Dic 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> halland no va a jugar en el madrid mientras quiera colocar esa clausula cada dos años
> Hendrick esta fichado para el 2024
> Mbpee no creo ni quiero que venga
> Bellingan demasiado caro, no creo que paguen 150 millones por el
> ...



El Madrid necesita YA un sustituto para Modric. Va a regresar fundido de Qatar y tiene 37 tacos. A mi juicio es el puesto que requiere un fichaje de inmediato.


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Me contesto.
> 
> Messi & Bappe -> PSG (Qatar). Esta es la final soñada en Qatar.



y ojo si dices algo mal de Argentina, que si no eres el mas malo del mundo.
Corrupción en la FIFa, no hombre, que va.


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Dic 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> halland no va a jugar en el madrid mientras quiera colocar esa clausula cada dos años
> Hendrick esta fichado para el 2024
> Mbpee no creo ni quiero que venga
> Bellingan demasiado caro, no creo que paguen 150 millones por el
> ...



Para septiembre el estadio estará terminado, lo único que podría retrasarse es el tema de las bandejas móviles, pero solo lo harán en verano.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (15 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Para septiembre el estadio estará terminado, lo único que podría retrasarse es el tema de las bandejas móviles, pero solo lo harán en verano.



Y ahora es cuando yo pregunto, cual matraca, ¿para qué le va a ser vir al RM el puto techo retráctil?

Pido humilde y amablemente ideas...


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2022)

*Benzema vuelve a jugar*

El Madrid ha disputado un partidillo ante el Leganés para preparar el choque contra el Valladolid que ha terminado en empate. El francés, brazalete de capitán incluido, al frente. Kroos y Undabarrena, goleadores


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (15 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Benzema vuelve a jugar*
> 
> El Madrid ha disputado un partidillo ante el Leganés para preparar el choque contra el Valladolid que ha terminado en empate. El francés, brazalete de capitán incluido, al frente. Kroos y Undabarrena, goleadores



Vaya culebrón el de Benzemá esta Tª...

- Deja de jugar con el RM, por fatiga muscular...
- Viaja a celebrar, con el Olympique de Lyon, su Balón de Oro, ganado con el RM...
- Se va a Catar a jugar el Mundial con Francia, a pesar de su fatiga muscular...
- Se retira de la concentración con Francia y del Mundial antes de empezar...
- Se recupera de sus lesiones/molestias...
- Amaga con volver a la concentración con Francia y al Mundial con éste empezado...
- Reaparece jugando con el RM en Madrid...
- El RM le da permiso para viajar a Catar a ver la final del Mundial porque la juega Francia...

Por cierto, cumple los 35 en 4 días...


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Dic 2022)

endrick ya es del Madrid


----------



## Silluzollope (15 Dic 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid necesita YA un sustituto para Modric. Va a regresar fundido de Qatar y tiene 37 tacos. A mi juicio es el puesto que requiere un fichaje de inmediato.



Yo ponia a Kroos más adelantado con los dos morenos por detrás. De hecho es lo más probable que haga Carletto en Enero, a Modric deberíamos verle poco hasta el día del Liverpool.


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2022)

*Oficial: Endrick, al Madrid*

Tanto el equipo blanco como el Palmeiras han anunciado el acuerdo por el jugador, que se unirá al Madrid en julio de 2024, cuando alcance la mayoría de edad.


*Endrick, devorador de récords*

El nuevo futbolista del Madrid ha triturado un sinfín de marcas de precocidad y goleadoras. Tanto con el Palmeiras como en las categorías inferiores de Brasil. Se convierte en la venta más cara del Verdão.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2022)

Chitauri ⠠⠵ dijo:


>



Si sin negros ni moros Hambretina es un país de mierda, imagínate si los tuvieran


----------



## Suprimo (15 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Oficial: Endrick, al Madrid*
> 
> Tanto el equipo blanco como el Palmeiras han anunciado el acuerdo por el jugador, que se unirá al Madrid en julio de 2024, cuando alcance la mayoría de edad.
> 
> ...



Otro blanquito en la delantera, mis diec a los ojeadores del Real Brasil


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Me contesto.
> 
> Messi & Bappe -> PSG (Qatar). Esta es la final soñada en Qatar.



soñada? di mas bien pagada


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (15 Dic 2022)

A tomar por culo la Superliga esa


----------



## Suprimo (15 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> A tomar por culo la Superliga esa



No les han prohibido formar campeonatos en sí que es lo que están vendiendo los mercenarios asalariados, pero los mafiosos les largan a la primera de cambio del terruño, vamos que en unos años viene la banca jvdía con cantidac svperior para organizarlo y con los medios favorables y lo mesmo le da al Atleti para echar al Cholo y todo; la UEFA se queda con finales de Champions entre el Esteagva de Bucarest y el Feyenord si quieren


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Dic 2022)

Oficial lo de endrick


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (15 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> A tomar por culo la Superliga esa



Un nuevo ridículo del ser superior....


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (15 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> A tomar por culo la Superliga esa



Tebas se mofa del hazmerreir que preside deslealmente al RM:


----------



## pepitoburbujas (15 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Oficial lo de endrick




Ese niño si continúa su progresión será un crack de los gordos. Ahora bien, es muy pronto para aventurarse. Hay que esperar.

He visto de él únicamente lo que supongo que vosotros; los highlights que andan por los canales etc. Me encanta su velocidad, esa arrancada. Tiene gol, definición. No es corpulento ni grande en estatura, cosa que si lo fuese se podría imponer a los de su edad y destacar por ello. Pero es un torete de tren inferior fuerte, patorras. Tipo Maradona, que era pequeño pero fuerte de tren inferior y difícil de derribar. Este chaval me lo ha recordado por momentos. A Maradona le daban unas tarascadas increíbles, de juzgado de guardia pero de verdad, que jamás le han pegado a Messi, por ejemplo. Al niño este le pegan en los highlights unos viajes considerables y él aguanta y se va y en vez de quedarse en el suelo rodando se levanta y sigue. En alguno lo han parado con faltas de tarjeta roja. Buena señal.

En fin, supongo que en este año y pico que falta hasta que venga nos tendrán más que al tanto de lo que va haciendo. Lo dicho, esperemos que mantenga su progresión. Pinta muy bien, pero no es nada todavía, y aún cuando venga tendrá sólo 18 años.


----------



## Chichimango (15 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Me contesto.
> 
> Messi & Bappe -> PSG (Qatar). Esta es la final soñada en Qatar.



Es lo único bueno de lo que ocurra el domingo, por mirar las cosas en positivo. 

Si gana Argentina, nos reímos de Mbpapé. Si gana Francia, nos reímos de Messi. El caso es reírse.


----------



## Roedr (15 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Es lo único bueno de lo que ocurra el domingo, por mirar las cosas en positivo.
> 
> Si gana Argentina, nos reímos de Mbpapé. Si gana Francia, nos reímos de Messi. El caso es reírse.



No sé quién me molestará más que gane, si Messi o Ratapé.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (15 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé quién me molestará más que gane, si Messi o Ratapé.



Por desgracia no pueden perder los dos... pero te lo resulvo fácilmente con 2 preguntas:

¿Qué haría feliz al barcelonismo?

¿Es bueno para la humanidad que el barcelonismo sea feliz?


----------



## Roedr (15 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Por desgracia no pueden perder los dos... pero te lo resulvo fácilmente con 2 preguntas:
> 
> ¿Qué haría feliz al barcelonismo?
> 
> ¿Es bueno para la humanidad que el barcelonismo sea feliz?



Lo ideal sería un victoria de Francia con Ratapé lesionado en el minuto uno. jaja


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo ideal sería un victoria de Francia con Ratapé lesionado en el minuto uno. jaja



A mi me joden mas los messistas que el propio messi, pero ver a francia fracasar...
Bueno pase lo que pase habra a quien atizar.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (16 Dic 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Ese niño si continúa su progresión será un crack de los gordos. Ahora bien, es muy pronto para aventurarse. Hay que esperar.
> 
> He visto de él únicamente lo que supongo que vosotros; los highlights que andan por los canales etc. Me encanta su velocidad, esa arrancada. Tiene gol, definición. No es corpulento ni grande en estatura, cosa que si lo fuese se podría imponer a los de su edad y destacar por ello. Pero es un torete de tren inferior fuerte, patorras. Tipo Maradona, que era pequeño pero fuerte de tren inferior y difícil de derribar. Este chaval me lo ha recordado por momentos. A Maradona le daban unas tarascadas increíbles, de juzgado de guardia pero de verdad, que jamás le han pegado a Messi, por ejemplo. Al niño este le pegan en los highlights unos viajes considerables y él aguanta y se va y en vez de quedarse en el suelo rodando se levanta y sigue. En alguno lo han parado con faltas de tarjeta roja. Buena señal.
> 
> En fin, supongo que en este año y pico que falta hasta que venga nos tendrán más que al tanto de lo que va haciendo. Lo dicho, esperemos que mantenga su progresión. Pinta muy bien, pero no es nada todavía, y aún cuando venga tendrá sólo 18 años.




como no se cuide el chico este tiene pinta de coger peso rápido. Se parece a Ronaldo, el brasileño.


----------



## Woden (16 Dic 2022)

Pero Ronaldo tenía problemas de tiroides o eso decian. Espero que el chaval este no los tenga. Y luego el Pintus de turno lo mantenga en su peso.


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2022)

Empezara a jugar con el real madrid en el año 2024, cuando cumpla 18 años el Enrick


----------



## Suprimo (16 Dic 2022)

Verás como sea el nuevo Mariano...


----------



## JimTonic (16 Dic 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Pero Ronaldo tenía problemas de tiroides o eso decian. Espero que el chaval este no los tenga. Y luego el Pintus de turno lo mantenga en su peso.




no ronaldo no tiene tiroides, tiene depresion


Cuando jugaba estaba todo el dia de fiesta,eso era su tendencia a engordar, que no entrenaba
Ahora no tiene tiroides, es que esta todo el dia medicado y los medicamentos le han hecho engordar


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (16 Dic 2022)

Es acojonante... No se cansa de hacer el ridículo...

Además el tema se cae por su propio peso: FloPer pide montar una liga europea al margen de la UEFA *y seguir bajo el paraguas de la UEFA. *

El colmo es ir de la mano con el mamarracho de Laporta en este sainete...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (16 Dic 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> no ronaldo no tiene tiroides, tiene depresion
> 
> 
> Cuando jugaba estaba todo el dia de fiesta,eso era su tendencia a engordar, que no entrenaba
> Ahora no tiene tiroides, es que esta todo el dia medicado y los medicamentos le han hecho engordar




pues endrick tiene pinta de tener sobrepeso. Como no se cuide muy muy muy bien va a empezar a coger kilos muy deprisa.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Dic 2022)

Con 16 años y los expertos del foro dicen que está gordo, como Roberto Carlos cuando jugaba, sois la leche.


----------



## filets (16 Dic 2022)

Con 16 años y ya esta kalbo
Supongo que seran los asteroides


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2022)

*¡Un Mundial de Clubes de 32 equipos en 2025!*

Gianni Infantino confirmó que el Madrid jugará el Mundial de Clubes del 1 al 11 de febrero en Marruecos. También anunció la ampliación a 32 a partir de 2025.


----------



## Manero (16 Dic 2022)

He venido a este hilo para intentar informarme del motivo por el cual Deschamps no quiere ni oir hablar de Benzema, y silencio absoluto en el foro. Parece que el Balón de Oro sea ninguneado en su selección no tenga importancia.

Ya me pareció raro que por una lesión leve se marchase de la concentración en lugar de quedarse allí para recuperarse, y más teniendo en cuenta que no se le sustituyó por otro jugador. Porque fué llegar a Madrid y ponerse a entrenar, luego se fue de vacaciones y a su regreso se ha puesto a jugar incluso amistosos con el Madrid.

¿Es posible que esa lesión no haya ni existido y se haya usado como excusa para ocultar un conflicto más grave entre Benzema y Deschamps, o entre Benzema y alguno de sus compañeos??

No he encontrado apenas información en la prensa afin al régimen florentinista, solo esto y tampoco aclaran nada de lo que haya podido suceder y solo se centran en si Benzema irá o no a ver la final.









Hay caso Benzema


Según L'Équipe, la relación entre Deschamps y el jugador del Real Madrid no es la mejor. El delantero todavía no ha confirmado su presencia en la final.




as.com


----------



## loquehayqueoir (16 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> He venido a este hilo para intentar informarme del motivo por el cual Deschamps no quiere ni oir hablar de Benzema, y silencio absoluto en el foro. Parece que el Balón de Oro sea ninguneado en su selección no tenga importancia.
> 
> Ya me pareció raro que por una lesión leve se marchase de la concentración en lugar de quedarse allí para recuperarse, y más teniendo en cuenta que no se le sustituyó por otro jugador. Porque fué llegar a Madrid y ponerse a entrenar, luego se fue de vacaciones y a su regreso se ha puesto a jugar incluso amistosos con el Madrid.
> 
> ...



Te veo muy bienintencionado, pero en este hilo a la mitad le da igual la selección española, o sea que la selección francesa ya ni cuento, que además está llena de franceses.

Yo soy más blanco que la nieve virgen, me he visto casi todo el Mundial, y a mí francamente me la pela.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Te veo muy bienintencionado, pero en este hilo a la mitad le da igual la selección española, o sea que la selección francesa ya ni cuento, que además está llena de franceses.
> 
> Yo soy más blanco que la nieve virgen, me he visto casi todo el Mundial, y a mí francamente me la pela.



Brindo por tu pragmatismo


----------



## Maestroscuroo (16 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> He venido a este hilo para intentar informarme del motivo por el cual Deschamps no quiere ni oir hablar de Benzema, y silencio absoluto en el foro. Parece que el Balón de Oro sea ninguneado en su selección no tenga importancia.
> 
> Ya me pareció raro que por una lesión leve se marchase de la concentración en lugar de quedarse allí para recuperarse, y más teniendo en cuenta que no se le sustituyó por otro jugador. Porque fué llegar a Madrid y ponerse a entrenar, luego se fue de vacaciones y a su regreso se ha puesto a jugar incluso amistosos con el Madrid.
> 
> ...



Porque es un extorsionador.


----------



## feps (16 Dic 2022)

La Juve por sus problemas internos seguramente se va a desprender de Vlahovic, un 9 puro y contrastado. Los grandes ya han preguntado por él. Fiarlo todo en el Madrid a un crío que vendrá en 2024, y teniendo Benzema 35 tacos, creo que Vlahovic sería un fichajazo. Con él y Barella sería una puta maravilla.


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Dic 2022)

Preguntas y respuestas sobre el nuevo Mundial de Clubes con 32 equipos: ¿y ahora qué?


Gianni Infantino anunció que a partir de 2025 se celebrará el Mundial de Clubes de 32 equipos. Lo hizo en una rueda de prensa en Doha para repasar y evaluar el actual Mundial de Qa




www.marca.com


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2022)

*La élite no quiere a Cristiano*

El portugués trabaja en solitario en la Ciudad Real Madrid y sólo tiene ofertas de equipos en ligas menores. Su valor de mercado ha caído en picado


----------



## Suprimo (16 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> Preguntas y respuestas sobre el nuevo Mundial de Clubes con 32 equipos: ¿y ahora qué?
> 
> 
> Gianni Infantino anunció que a partir de 2025 se celebrará el Mundial de Clubes de 32 equipos. Lo hizo en una rueda de prensa en Doha para repasar y evaluar el actual Mundial de Qa
> ...



¿Qué ha dicho el abogao general que llevaba lo de la svperliga? 

Si pensabamos que sedes como Qatar iban a desaparecer del calendario preparaos todos para que se vayan estercoleros de moros y mamadús con estadios que dejarían el Alfonso Perez en un 5 estrellas y encima en pleno verano y con las plantillas reventadas


----------



## Manero (16 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Porque es un extorsionador.



Era igual de extorsionador, follador de menores y kamikaze al volante en la última Eurocopa y allí si que lo convocaron.

Mi opinión es que visto el mal resultado de Francia en esa última Euro con Benzema de titular, Deschamps iba loco por encontrar la más mínima excusa para largarlo y jugar con Giroud que es lo que le pide el cuerpo. Y cuando con esa mini lesión Benzema pensaba que le iban esperar porque es el Balón de Oro, Deschamps lo trató como a un Gayá cualquiera y le dijo que se fuera a su casa. Pero lo raro es que como dije no solo lo largó sino que no trajo a ningún sustituto.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (17 Dic 2022)

*Leo Messi será promotor de la Agenda de Desarrollo 2030 de la ONU*






Leo Messi será promotor de la Agenda de Desarrollo 2030 de la ONU







messi.com


----------



## feps (17 Dic 2022)

El mejor portero que tuvo el Madrid en el siglo XX. Mucho ánimo para uno de los mejores guardametas de la historia.









Miguel Ángel, ex portero del Real Madrid, anuncia que padece ELA


Miguel Ángel González Suárez, ex portero internacional del Real Madrid en la década de los años 70 y 80, anunció este sábado a EFE que padece esclerosis lateral amiotrófica (ELA),




www.marca.com


----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2022)

*Benzema, en la casilla de salida*

Benzema empieza su temporada de cero. Después de un primer tramo plagado de lesiones y tras su ausencia forzosa del Mundial, el francés quiere desquitarse, empezando por el duelo en Pucela.


----------



## Chispeante (17 Dic 2022)

Miguel Ángel _uno di noi_. ¡Fuerza Portero!


----------



## Suprimo (17 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Si pensabamos que sedes como Qatar iban a desaparecer del calendario preparaos todos para que se vayan estercoleros de moros y mamadús con estadios que dejarían el Alfonso Perez en un 5 estrellas y encima en pleno verano y con las plantillas reventadas



Si es que se les ve las intencioes a kilómetros


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (17 Dic 2022)

ay, dios mío.... este hombre ya no está para nada. Menuda temporada más gris nos espera!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (17 Dic 2022)

Por los visto los amegos no se han quedado a la entrega de medallas, todo un ejemplo de por qué ir contra ellos siempre


----------



## feps (17 Dic 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1295452
> 
> 
> ay, dios mío.... este hombre ya no está para nada. Menuda temporada más gris nos espera!



Por menos de 100 kilos me traería a Vlahovic mañana mismo, un 9 tanque con bastante clase, porque lo del falso 9 está tan muerto como el puto Tiki Taka.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (17 Dic 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por menos de 100 kilos me traería a Vlahovic mañana mismo. Un 9 tanque con bastante clase. Lo del falso 9 está tan muerto como el puto Tiki Taka.



a ver cómo se va sorteando la cosa.... no entiendo cómo el madrid no mueve ficha si han debido hacerle infinidad de pruebas médicas y físicas....
no lo entiendo


----------



## feps (17 Dic 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> a ver cómo se va sorteando la cosa.... no entiendo cómo el madrid no mueve ficha si han debido hacerle infinidad de pruebas médicas y físicas....
> no lo entiendo



El Madrid necesita fichajes relámpago, porque de lo contrario se los encarecen hasta la locura. Que Modric y Benzema están a las puertas de la retirada lo ven todos, también Florentino, pero no puede hacer disparates económicos.


----------



## JimTonic (18 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Benzema, en la casilla de salida*
> 
> Benzema empieza su temporada de cero. Después de un primer tramo plagado de lesiones y tras su ausencia forzosa del Mundial, el francés quiere desquitarse, empezando por el duelo en Pucela.



que ha pasado con benzema que parece que le charon de la seleccion, el medico se presento en su habitacion diciendo que era una lesion gravisima y se tenia que ir, en mitad de la noche y el viendo que no tenia nada y era un excusa para quitarselo de encima (NO SE POR QUE) al dia siguiente se largo antes del desayuno sin despedirse de nadie, el unico con el que hablo fue el medico que le pidio perdon diciendole que estaba siendo obligado

luego vino aqui y en tres ddias se curo el golpe


en fin muy extraño


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

¿En serio teneis los santos cojones de pregvntar por qué no está el amego extorsionador? A alguien le ciega la prensa de mierda de este país









Real Madrid: Benzema: "Deschamps se pliega a la presión de una parte racista de Francia" - Marca.com


Si hay alguien que necesitaba la Champions, ese era Karim. No había mejor manera para cerrar una temporada tremendamente difícil para el jugador,...




www.marca.com










Deschamps: I will never forget Benzema's racism accusations | Goal.com


Didier Deschamps says he will never forget Karim Benzema’s suggestion that the coach surrendered to pressure from racists by omitting him from the France squad.




www.goal.com


----------



## El facha de Odessa (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿En serio teneis los santos cojones de pregvntar por qué no está el amego extorsionador? A alguien le ciega la prensa de mierda de este país
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la realidad es que desde el punto de vista deportivo no le necesitan absolutamente para nada,si fuese un fuera de serie de verdad todos esos pecadillos y malos rollos se arreglarian...


----------



## El facha de Odessa (18 Dic 2022)

Espero que pierda Argentina, pero me alegraré si pierde Francia por el memo de Deschamps


----------



## El facha de Odessa (18 Dic 2022)

FINAL ARGENTINA vs FRANCIA - ¿Con quién va BURBUJA.INFO en la FINAL?


En Forocoches quieren que gane Argentina, pero... ¿y en burbuja? Abro encuesta




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

El facha de Odessa dijo:


> Espero que pierda Argentina, pero me alegraré si pierde Francia por el memo de Deschamps



Mandrilazo detectado. Normal que la tortuga se ría de ellos.


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Yo no quiero que gane Francia, quiero que no gane Messi porque odio lo que el SECESIONISMO CATALAN ha montado alrededor de Messi
Y por esa misma razon odio al Barça
a la Seleccion de la RFEF
Y al futbol español
Por lo que el SECESIONISMO CATALAN han montado alrededor del Barça y del futbol español


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Empezara a jugar con el real madrid en el año 2024, cuando cumpla 18 años el Enrick



El futro del Madrid es feísimo. Con este,Vini, Chumuino y Caraminga asustamos al miedo.


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> *Leo Messi será promotor de la Agenda de Desarrollo 2030 de la ONU*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Messi se le puede perdonar, porque no habrá leído ni la letra chica, ni la grande.


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Es acojonante... No se cansa de hacer el ridículo...
> 
> Además el tema se cae por su propio peso: FloPer pide montar una liga europea al margen de la UEFA *y seguir bajo el paraguas de la UEFA. *
> 
> ...



Serías el sobrino favorito de Tebas.


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Con 16 años y ya esta kalbo
> Supongo que seran los asteroides



Es rarillo, sí.


----------



## xilebo (18 Dic 2022)

*Felicidades, Flo.*


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (18 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Felicidades, Flo.*



Patético


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (18 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Serías el sobrino favorito de Tebas.



Ni Tebas ni hostias: *Es la hosta querer boicotear a la UEFA, montando un campeonato paralelo, y a la vez querer seguir compitiendo en campeonatos de la UEFA. El colmo de los colmos es ir a los tribunales a quejarse y que te pinten la cara.*

Es el colmo y la rehostia. No es que esté cebado con FloPer y denuncie estas aberraciones.... son estas aberraciones las que provocan que me cebe con FloPer.

Me acojona el borreguismo de la mayoría del madridismo inhibiéndose de las mamarrachadas de FloPer...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Dic 2022)

El papel de hoy de Dembele aplaudido por todos los fans cules.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (18 Dic 2022)

Stats ⚽
Argentina has been awarded the same number of penalties in one World Cup (*7 games*) than Real Madrid in a whole f*ck*ng season (*54 games*. Spanish League: 38 games. Spanish Cup 3. Spanish Supercup 1. Champions League 12).
- Argentina WC 2022: 5 (more in the final?)
- Real Madrid season 2020/21: 5

5 penalties en 7 partidos de un Mundial equivale a 27 penalties en una liga de 38... Ni el FCB del Villarato llegó a tanto...


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Dic 2022)

¿Lo de los arbitrajes ha sido así todo el campeonato? 

Menudo despropósito.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> ¿Lo de los arbitrajes ha sido así todo el campeonato?
> 
> Menudo despropósito.



Lo peor del partido. 2 penaltis bluf, una ley de la ventaja no seguida que cortaba una ocasion manifiesta, y lo que queda...


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Dic 2022)

Bonita final y menudo meneo de Scaloni a Deschamps. Tener sentados a Camavinga y Coman y de titulares a Dembele y Rabiot, es digno de estudio.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Bonita final y menudo meneo de Scaloni a Deschamps. Tener sentados a Camavinga y Coman y de titulares a Dembele y Rabiot, es digno de estudio.



A carletto: Chuameni no debe tirar un penalti.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Dic 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> A carletto: Chuameni no debe tirar un penalti.



Estaba cantando que Lloris no iba a tocar ninguno. Más o menos como en la 12 cuando Oblak se sabía que a su izquierda no se tiraba. 

Menuda bestia Mbappé. Una pena no fichara en su día por el Madrid. Lástima que ese tren ya pasó.


----------



## ccc (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno, me alegro que Mbappe no ha ganado el mundial: El nuevo balon de oro esta claro que sera Messi, haga lo que haga y todo lo bueno que haga Mbappe, lo hara por Messi: Si gana la champions, se la gana a Messi.

Que se joda y aqui que no venga: Ya nos las arreglaremos con Endrick, Rodrygo y Vini.


----------



## feps (18 Dic 2022)

Enhorabuena a Argentina. Con doce se juega mejor. Ahora, vuelta a lo bueno.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> la realidad es que desde el punto de vista deportivo no le necesitan absolutamente para nada,si fuese un fuera de serie de verdad todos esos pecadillos y malos rollos se arreglarian...



Como me va el ventajismo, anda que no hubiesen preferido a Benzema en lugar del tronco que han puesto con el 12.


----------



## juantxxxo (18 Dic 2022)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno, me alegro que Mbappe no ha ganado el mundial: El nuevo balon de oro esta claro que sera Messi, haga lo que haga y todo lo bueno que haga Mbappe, lo hara por Messi: Si gana la champions, se la gana a Messi.
> 
> Que se joda y aqui que no venga: Ya nos las arreglaremos con Endrick, Rodrygo y Vini.



Se ha marcado un hat-trick y el primer gol en la tanda. Máximo goleador del mundial. Es un crack el tío, pero.......tal vez el carro del Madrid haya pasado ya aunque Fabrizio Romano insistía que el fichaje de Endrick no invalidaba otra intentona por Mbappé.


----------



## feps (18 Dic 2022)

El Madrid no puede pagar ninguna burrada ni por Mbappé ni por Haaland. Están vendiendo humo. Los megacracks en el Madrid se acabarán sin Superliga.


----------



## juantxxxo (18 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, me ha gustado Camavinga. Ha aportado dinamismo al juego tras la empanada táctica de Deschamps. No hubiese quitado a Giroud, han tenido dos golitos de cabeza ahí, ahí.

La imagen de Di María tapándose la cara en la segunda parte y prórroga era un poema.


----------



## juantxxxo (18 Dic 2022)

feps dijo:


> El Madrid no puede pagar ninguna burrada ni por Mbappé ni por Haaland. Están vendiendo humo. Los megacracks en el Madrid se acabarán sin Superliga.



Leí que estaban a la espera de la resolución de un tribunal europeo con el tema de la Superliga. Se sabe algo?????


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno, festejemos que Ratapé haya subcampeonado. Lo peor aguantar a los macarra-delincuentes-navajeros de la selección Argentina.


----------



## feps (18 Dic 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Leí que estaban a la espera de la resolución de un tribunal europeo con el tema de la Superliga. Se sabe algo?????



Nada. Va para largo pero no soy optimista. La Unión Europea es una mafia, como se está viendo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Como me va el ventajismo, anda que no hubiesen preferido a Benzema en lugar del tronco que han puesto con el 12.



Mucho ventajismo,será que no hay decenas de comentarios míos en esa línea ganando o perdiendo...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Dic 2022)

Me alegro por el hijo de puta de Mratté. Ojalá ahora lo detengan por maricón.


----------



## _Suso_ (18 Dic 2022)

Algún alma caritativa me cómo ha sido la ronda de penaltis, que justo me ha pillado pasando el control de seguridad del aeropuerto


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Me alegro por el hijo de puta de Mratté. Ojalá ahora lo detengan por maricón.



Pues si van a buscar un culpable tendrán que buscar a cualquiera de los otros 10...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (18 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues si van a buscar un culpable tendrán que buscar a cualquiera de los otros 10...



Así le jode más.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Dic 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Algún alma caritativa me cómo ha sido la ronda de penaltis, que justo me ha pillado pasando el control de seguridad del aeropuerto



El portero argentino espectacular,el francés no tanto,y chumino un penalti horrible...


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Así le jode más.



hahaha


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

No es que me importe mucho, pero ya se puede sostener que Messi es el GOAT. Habrá quién considere a Pele, Maradona o Di Stefano, pero está claro que el defraudador de hacienda ya está en el trono.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Dic 2022)

Pues para alguien como yo que se había bajado de esta mierda de fútbol, VAR mediante, no puedo sino reafirmarme en el pestiño en que se han vuelto los partidos, a la espera de que alguien en una salita decida en base a unas imágenes lo que pitar y lo que no. 

6 horas a la semana que estoy disfrutando en otros menesteres gracias a Roures/Tebas/Rubiales y cia. 

El fútbol se ha convertido en un deporte absurdamente amañado. Una pena...


----------



## petro6 (18 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No es que me importe mucho, pero ya se puede sostener que Messi es el GOAT. Habrá quién considere a Pele, Maradona o Di Stefano, pero está claro que el defraudador de hacienda ya está en el trono.



El puto GOAT es Karembeu que lo ganó todo y se zumbó a uno de los mayores pibones del mundo siendo un auténtico tarugo con rastas. Ese tío fue insuperable.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No es que me importe mucho, pero ya se puede sostener que Messi es el GOAT. Habrá quién considere a Pele, Maradona o Di Stefano, pero está claro que el defraudador de hacienda ya está en el trono.



A los que nos gusta más el basket que el fútbol, llevamos oyendo esa cantinela desde hace bastante tiempo y no pueden ser más absurdos los debates y las comparaciones. 

A mí personalmente me hubiera gustado ver a Maradona en el contexto Barca siglo XX y a Messi en el contexto argentina de los años 70.

Es algo incomparable y que jamás se podrá saber que sería de unu u otro en distintas épocas, pero sólo en materiales, estado de los terrenos, condición fisica y permisividad arbitral, podemos afirmar que no son el mismo deporte al que juegan Messi y Diego. 

Para mi TOP 3 de la historia junto con Diego. El otro debería ser Pelé aunque Di Stéfano entraría en el debate según los entendidos. 

Aún así más mérito del Madrid. Salir con más Champions de diferencia con el GOAT de las que había antes de su llegada, da a entender lo que hemos conseguido como club.


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Esto acerca a ZZ a la seleccion francesa
Demasiado tarde para Benzema

Ha quedado claro que la funcion del VAR es apuntalar el sistema. Sirve para defender al poder, porque ahora pueden decir "lo revisó el VAR" como un argumento más


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Dic 2022)

feps dijo:


> Nada. Va para largo pero no soy optimista. La Unión Europea es una mafia, como se está viendo.



mucho acomplejado se creia que uropa era una cosa seria llena de gente ecuanime, virtuosa y fiable.
la realidad , al menos la que yo percibo, es que la union europea es una mentira llena de vividores y de corruptos que eso si, no parecen tan cutre y casposos como los caciques ibericos, pero es una gran mentira que tiene a todos los europeos de bien jodidos.

por otro lado, es de esperar que la superliga no vaya a ninguna parte. joder, si estamos viendo que a nivel mundial todo va encaminado a un gobierno unico supranacional y a una persecucion de los derechos individuales y de lo privado, lo mas parecido a ese gobierno unico mundial es el actual esquema futbolistico con fifa y sus delegaciones (uefa, concacaf, etc).... por que iban a tomar una resolucion judicial que va en contra de ese concepto del mundo??

lo ultimo que he escuchado es que en teoria la justicia permitiria a los que quieran hacer su propia liga pero claro, dejaria a juicio de la fifa el permitir a esos equipos participar en sus competiciones, tanto internacionales, champions league, europa league y conferens, como nacionales....

de ser eso asi el madrid barcelona y todos los rebeldes no podrian ni competir en sus ligas nacionales.... eso seria asumible por ellos?? mas aun si no hay equipos que se apunten al nuevo barco?? si no se rebelan un grupo grande de clubes no, y no lo hay.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Dic 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Algún alma caritativa me cómo ha sido la ronda de penaltis, que justo me ha pillado pasando el control de seguridad del aeropuerto



francia empieza arriba, negrape. empata messi.
falla un negro... marca un argentino.
falla otro negro... marca otro argentino.
marca un negro.... resuelve un argentino.

el portero frances, en algun penalti parecia que se estaba esquivando el balon, muy triste.


----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

Por ir a lo nuestro, Chumi ha hecho una buena final, de menos a más. Se le ve que es un diesel como Casemiro, el tío corre y corre y acaba el partido y se va a casa corriendo. Gran fichaje, creo yo, y cazado en el momento justo. Pena lo del penalti, pero es un chaval y se vendrá arriba. 

Camavinga uno de los mejores de Francia, y eso que Deschamps le ha sacado de lateral zurdo. Pero muy bien, el tío se ha comido a todos los argentinos que pasaban cerca. A ver si consigue dar ese rendimiento de salida, desde el once titular, porque tendríamos otro jugadorazo. 

Y ya, pasemos página y armémonos de paciencia porque el coñazo con Messi va a durar lo que no está escrito, hasta que vuelva el fútbol de clubes y más allá.


----------



## _Suso_ (18 Dic 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> francia empieza arriba, negrape. empata messi.
> falla un negro... marca un argentino.
> falla otro negro... marca otro argentino.
> marca un negro.... resuelve un argentino.
> ...



2-4 entiendo entonces, mil gracias, la madre que parió al tío que iba delante mío en el control de seguridad, más lento que el caballo del malo el cabron, cuando llegue a una tele ya lo estaba celebrando Argentina


----------



## pepitoburbujas (18 Dic 2022)

Afortunadamente se acabó el mundial, preparado para Messi y sus penaltis. Pero dicho lo cual, hay que felicitar al campeón porque aún con las muchas ayudas y permisividades no se han venido abajo en los momentos difíciles y ocasiones tuvieron. Son los que más ganas han demostrado de querer ganar, aún sin ser el "mejor"equipo.

Las ganas y la Fe mueven montañas, y si te echan una manita pues mejor que mejor. 

En general me ha parecido un mundial bastante flojo, quitando los partidos finales. Que un tipo que lleva años arrastrándose y jugando andando vaya a ser declarado el mejor ya es una señal.

Deschamps la ha cagado prescindiendo de Benzema, y con la mejor plantilla no ha ganado. Los argentinos son un grupo de matados sin mucha calidad, pero peleones a muerte y con un plan. Y fuertes mentalmente para no irse por la pata abajo en los lanzamientos de penalti, como nos pasó a nosotros sin ir más lejos. Esa es otra: cada vez es más importante tener un portero que sepa parar penaltis, que ponga nerviosos a los lanzadores...


Lo dicho: menos mal que se acabó un mundial que nunca debió celebrarse en estas fechas y volvemos a la normalidad.

...Y quieren ampliar el número de selecciones participantes...


----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Esto acerca a ZZ a la seleccion francesa
> Demasiado tarde para Benzema
> 
> Ha quedado claro que la funcion del VAR es apuntalar el sistema. Sirve para defender al poder, porque ahora pueden decir "lo revisó el VAR" como un argumento más



Tiene que ser el tío más contento hoy, quitando a la argentinada.

Deschamps ha demostrado que es mediocre nivel Dios, con cualquier otro técnico yo creo que habrían ganado.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Camavinga uno de los mejores de Francia, y eso que Deschamps le ha sacado de lateral zurdo. Pero muy bien, el tío se ha comido a todos los argentinos que pasaban cerca. A ver si consigue dar ese rendimiento de salida, desde el once titular, porque tendríamos otro jugadorazo.



Camavinga es como el Joker de Heath Ledger, un agente del caos. Es el perro que no sabe lo que hará cuando atrape el coche, pero hasta que lo atrape lo va a perseguir como un poseso.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## loquehayqueoir (18 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Tiene que ser el tío más contento hoy, quitando a la argentinada.



ZZ tiene más flor que el jardín botánico. Por unos penaltis va a heredar a Mbappé en la flor de su carrera, apoyado por una ristra de jugadores entre muy buenos y excelentes.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)

El mundial del ridículo mandrilista, de querer que pierda su selección, a animar a Francia a ver como Messi los encula hasta la eternidad


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Aún no entiendo a la gente que idolatra a un jugador por encima de un club.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Ostia y ese batín?


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (18 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Qué le han puesto al premio nobel? El mandil de la abuela? O es que ya le han ascendido en la subnorlogia?


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Dic 2022)

Venir a trolear con Messi cuando hemos ampliado la diferencia en Champions con el Barca jugando el argentino es de frenopático.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Chichimango (18 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Camavinga es como el Joker de Heath Ledger, un agente del caos. Es el perro que no sabe lo que hará cuando atrape el coche, pero hasta que lo atrape lo va a perseguir como un poseso.



Eso me temo yo también, sí. 

Pero si en vez de darte 25 minutos buenos-locos pudiera dar 50, sería la hostia, jugaría más (sería un _titular-suplente_, como Rudiger, Asensio o Rodrigo) y no se terminaría quemando en plan Kovacic, que es el riesgo que corremos con este jugador.


----------



## Kartoffeln (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Queréis que la comunidad de Madrid gane el mundial????
Todo es posible con el FIFA 23 que tengo a la venta por 35 euros para Playstation 5, mandadme un mp y vuestros sueños se harán realidad con este maravillosos juego.


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Lo mejor del mundial el partidazo de Camavinga
Espero que vuelva con mas moral y que Ancelotti le de minutos, que se los merece
Sobretodo con un Modric que estara quemadisimo


----------



## Omnia (18 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Eso me temo yo también, sí.
> 
> Pero si en vez de darte 25 minutos buenos-locos pudiera dar 50, sería la hostia, jugaría más (sería un _titular-suplente_, como Rudiger, Asensio o Rodrigo) y no se terminaría quemando en plan Kovacic, que es el riesgo que corremos con este jugador.



Lo dudo. Tiene un nivel técnico mucho más alto, es un zurdo muy fino, pero de momento está mareado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo mejor del mundial el partidazo de Camavinga
> Espero que vuelva con mas moral y que Ancelotti le de minutos, que se los merece
> Sobretodo con un Modric que estara quemadisimo



Quieres unos fifas 23 de ps5 filetes?? Los tengo calentitos y jugositos


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quieres unos fifas 23 de ps5 filetes?? Los tengo calentitos y jugositos



Soy del PES 06


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quieres unos fifas 23 de ps5 filetes?? Los tengo calentitos y jugositos



¿Por qué no lo activas y te echas unos partidos de fucbol femenino?


----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

Las culanas son la leche, sus dos títulos en 2022 consisten en que no vino Mbappé y en un Mundial que ha ganado un jugador que les dejó tirados por petrodólares en cuanto no le pagaron la morterada que quería.

No sé si me dan lástima o risa


----------



## Suprimo (18 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Las culanas son la leche, sus dos títulos en 2022 consisten en que no vino Mbappé y en un Mundial que ha ganado un jugador que les dejó tirados por petrodólares en cuanto no le pagaron la morterada que quería.
> 
> No sé si me dan lástima o risa



Y que como son una banda han sido un ejemplo de cómo ser un antideportivo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Las culanas son la leche, sus dos títulos en 2022 consisten en que no vino Mbappé y en un Mundial que ha ganado un jugador que les dejó tirados por petrodólares en cuanto no le pagaron la morterada que quería.
> 
> No sé si me dan lástima o risa



El 7 a 0 a Costa Rica también cuenta como título.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Por qué no lo activas y te echas unos partidos de fucbol femenino?



     hijo de fruta


----------



## chomin (18 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Las culanas son la leche, sus dos títulos en 2022 consisten en que no vino Mbappé y en un Mundial que ha ganado un jugador que les dejó tirados por petrodólares en cuanto no le pagaron la morterada que quería.
> 
> No sé si me dan lástima o risa



Risa dice, jojo. Lo único cierto es que el jugador más odiado del mandrilismo y más adorado del culerismo hoy ha sido proclamado como mejor jugador de la historia, ya no hay discusión en el mundo.

Y seguramente en tu puta vida vas a ver un jugador mejor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Soy del PES 06



Es hora de actualizarse filetes...


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Risa dice, jojo. Lo único cierto es que el jugador más odiado del mandrilismo y más adorado del culerismo hoy ha sido proclamado como mejor jugador de la historia, ya no hay discusión en el mundo.
> 
> Y en tu puta vida vas a ver un jugador mejor.



Messi no es el jugador más odiado del madridismo ni de coña. Yo creo que no está ni entre los 100 más odiados. Temido, sí; pero no odiado.


----------



## chomin (18 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Messi no es el jugador más odiado del madridismo ni de coña. Yo creo que no está ni entre los 100 más odiados. Temido, sí; pero no odiado.



Por lo leído en el foro, lo parece.


----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Risa dice, jojo. Lo único cierto es que el *jugador más odiado* del mandrilismo y más adorado del culerismo hoy ha sido proclamado como mejor jugador de la historia, ya no hay discusión en el mundo.
> 
> Y seguramente en tu puta vida vas a ver un jugador mejor.



Luis Tabique no ha ganado el Mundial.

A mí el hormonas y vuestras proclamaciones de mejor en algo me la sudan mil, siempre sois los mejores, es un debate perdido.

Además si es el mejor eso os deja aún más en ridículo, ni con él habéis recortado una sola Champions 

Lo que me jode es no tener a Mbappé.


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Por lo visto en el foro, lo parece.



Guardrogas, Piqué, Javi, Luis Enrique, etc., todos esos inmundos sí son odiados, pero Messi ni de coña.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Lo único cierto es que el jugador más odiado del mandrilismo y más adorado del culerismo hoy ha sido proclamado como mejor jugador de la historia.



Demasiadas afirmaciones y no todas ciertas.


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Ambientazo va a haber en el vestuario del PSG despues de este mundial
Deberian poner una webcam 24/7


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

A mí no me molesta la victoria de Messi. Lo que me molesta es que Argentina es un equipo de macarras barriobajeros, de delincuentes, da repelús verlos. Habéis visto lo del camorrista subnormal del portero con la mano?.


----------



## Th89 (18 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí no me molesta la victoria de Messi. Lo que me molesta es que Argentina es un equipo de macarras barriobajeros, de delincuentes, da repelús verlos. Habéis visto lo del camorrista subnormal del portero con la mano?.



A mí tampoco, pero porque trato con argentinos regularmente y no los soporto. Me supera los fantasmas que son.

Pero las culanas se creen el centro del universo y se piensan que todo es por que jugó con ellos y blablabla.


----------



## Dave Bowman (18 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Risa dice, jojo. Lo único cierto es que el jugador más odiado del mandrilismo y más adorado del culerismo hoy ha sido proclamado como mejor jugador de la historia, ya no hay discusión en el mundo.
> 
> Y seguramente en tu puta vida vas a ver un jugador mejor.



Es que no lo ha visto ni él, ni su padre ni su abuelo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Aún no entiendo a la gente que idolatra a un jugador por encima de un club.



Es lo que pasa cuando ese club no gana una mierda. Cuando el Barcelona vuelva a ganar algo se iran olvidando.


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí no me molesta la victoria de Messi. Lo que me molesta es que Argentina es un equipo de macarras barriobajeros, de delincuentes, da repelús verlos. Habéis visto lo del camorrista subnormal del portero con la mano?.



¿Cuándo no lo ha sido?


----------



## Scardanelli (18 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Risa dice, jojo. Lo único cierto es que el jugador más odiado del mandrilismo y más adorado del culerismo hoy ha sido proclamado como mejor jugador de la historia, ya no hay discusión en el mundo.
> 
> Y seguramente en tu puta vida vas a ver un jugador mejor.



A mí me la suda que haya jugado en el Barcelona.

Lo que si es para reflexionar es que con este tipo en el Barcelona el Madrid ha agrandado su ventaja en Champions con el Farsa.

Ahora sin él vienen tiempos duros…


----------



## filets (18 Dic 2022)

Pues a mi sí me jode que haya ganado Messi , porque Messi es la mayor propaganda del secesionismo catalan.


----------



## Dave Bowman (18 Dic 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> A mí me la suda que haya jugado en el Barcelona.
> 
> Lo que si es para reflexionar es que con este tipo en el Barcelona el Madrid ha agrandado su ventaja en Champions con el Farsa.
> 
> Ahora sin él vienen tiempos duros…



La verdad que es sorprendente con el fútbol de mierda que acostumbra a hacer el Madrid, si. Bastante más de lo que merece ha ganado


----------



## ravenare (18 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Pues a mi sí me jode que haya ganado Messi , porque Messi es la mayor propaganda del secesionismo catalan.



Se ha notado. El único argumento que esgrimiais era que no tenía un mundial. Ahora lo tiene. Por lo que se defeca en Maradona, Pelé y por supuesto Di Estefano.


----------



## Edu.R (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno, después de Navidades volvemos al topic y comentamos los 6 meses de temporada que nos quedan.

Feliz Navidad... cuando toque.


----------



## Chispeante (19 Dic 2022)

Una cosa puede tener de positiva la victoria de Argentina(a mí se que me cae mal Messi). Esperemos que la autoridad pertinente en materia de planificación y fichajes entre en razones y se de cuenta de que llenar el equipo de negros francófonos no te asegura nada. Hoy han sido un juguete a los pies de un equipo cuya máxima estrella hace 5 o 6 años que ya no está a su máximo nivel. Y aún así, ha participado en la inmensa mayoría de jugadas de ataque del campeón del mundo. No todo es físico, no todo es fichar a negros trotones y musculados para que te aguanten corriendo los 90 minutos. La técnica cuenta, la calidad cuenta, la cabeza cuenta (¡hola Modric!) y lo de hoy de Argentina ha tirado por tierra muchos dogmas de hacía donde tiene que evolucionar el fútbol moderno. 

Quiero peloteros relindos que defiendan la remera y lleven la alegría a los pibes de las barras bravas...vamos que veo el futuro del Madrid muy negro, no me gusta y los resultados (Italia y Argentinas campeonísimas con caucásicos) cuestionan lo que se está haciendo en los despachos de Valdebebas.


----------



## JimTonic (19 Dic 2022)

en españa se sigue la corriente de messi, porque es un debate generado artificialmente por los medios de comunciacion para asi poder seguir vendiendo la batalla entre el madrid y el barca

al madrid se la sopla que messi haya ganado uno o veinte mundiales, la unica cosa que me interesa es la liga espaçnola y la champion, y despues de 10 años de dominio azulgrana 2003-2013, la verdad es que el madrid tenia al final de ese periodo dos copas de europa mas que el barca que al principio del periodo. Luego no ha vuelto a hacer nada (menos mal para el madrid por cierto), y en la champions yo creo que no esta ni siquiera entre los 100 jugadores mas decisivos.

es decir, debate artificial, le deseo lo mejor con su seleccion y con el psg(bueno con el psg no que odio al moro) y enhorabuena, a mi personalmente no me cae mal


el debate barcelonista del tiki taka y de messi no es una cuestion futbolistica es una cuestion que ellos tienen que quedar mejor que el resto, que ellos son superiores y su adn es sumerior al de la mesete, es decir es una cuestion de racismo


----------



## JimTonic (19 Dic 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Una cosa puede tener de positiva la victoria de Argentina(a mí se que me cae mal Messi). Esperemos que la autoridad pertinente en materia de planificación y fichajes entre en razones y se de cuenta de que llenar el equipo de negros francófonos no te asegura nada. Hoy han sido un juguete a los pies de un equipo cuya máxima estrella hace 5 o 6 años que ya no está a su máximo nivel. Y aún así, ha participado en la inmensa mayoría de jugadas de ataque del campeón del mundo. No todo es físico, no todo es fichar a negros trotones y musculados para que te aguanten corriendo los 90 minutos. La técnica cuenta, la calidad cuenta, la cabeza cuenta (¡hola Modric!) y lo de hoy de Argentina ha tirado por tierra muchos dogmas de hacía donde tiene que evolucionar el fútbol moderno.
> 
> Quiero peloteros relindos que defiendan la remera y lleven la alegría a los pibes de las barras bravas...vamos que veo el futuro del Madrid muy negro, no me gusta y los resultados (Italia y Argentinas campeonísimas con caucásicos) cuestionan lo que se está haciendo en los despachos de Valdebebas.




el problema es ese, que tienes a messi y a 7 jugadores que pueden ser considerados de los mejores del mundo en tu equipo o simplemente tienes que fichar muscula y comenzar a correr, nadie dice que jugar al toke sea lo mejor, lo que queremos decir es que si te ponen a 10 negros enfrente tienes que tener un equipo que ahora vale crearlo desde cero 3000 millones. Sino mira a marruecos


----------



## Chispeante (19 Dic 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> el problema es ese, que tienes a messi y a 7 jugadores que pueden ser considerados de los mejores del mundo en tu equipo o simplemente tienes que fichar muscula y comenzar a correr, nadie dice que jugar al toke sea lo mejor, lo que queremos decir es que si te ponen a 10 negros enfrente tienes que tener un equipo que ahora vale crearlo desde cero 3000 millones. Sino mira a marruecos



Pero si ese es el futuro que nos espera, con Francia o Marruecos como referencia...habrá que buscarse otros vicios hasta que vuelta el fútbol de las vieja escuela. La putada es que ya soy mayor para hacer instagramer o abrirme un onlyfans


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Dic 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> al madrid se la sopla que messi haya ganado uno o veinte mundiales,



*MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Th89 (19 Dic 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Una cosa puede tener de positiva la victoria de Argentina(a mí se que me cae mal Messi). Esperemos que la autoridad pertinente en materia de planificación y fichajes entre en razones y se de cuenta de que llenar el equipo de negros francófonos no te asegura nada. Hoy han sido un juguete a los pies de un equipo cuya máxima estrella hace 5 o 6 años que ya no está a su máximo nivel. Y aún así, ha participado en la inmensa mayoría de jugadas de ataque del campeón del mundo. No todo es físico, no todo es fichar a negros trotones y musculados para que te aguanten corriendo los 90 minutos. La técnica cuenta, la calidad cuenta, la cabeza cuenta (¡hola Modric!) y lo de hoy de Argentina ha tirado por tierra muchos dogmas de hacía donde tiene que evolucionar el fútbol moderno.
> 
> Quiero peloteros relindos que defiendan la remera y lleven la alegría a los pibes de las barras bravas...vamos que veo el futuro del Madrid muy negro, no me gusta y los resultados (Italia y Argentinas campeonísimas con caucásicos) cuestionan lo que se está haciendo en los despachos de Valdebebas.



Se os va el tema con el color de la piel. Se ha juntado que tenemos una de las peores generaciones de jugadores en España, y los gabachos su mejor camada desde siempre, aunque compuesta por africanos.

Cuando yo era un chaval los mejores eran los brasileños, y la mayoría eran mulatos, empezando por un tal Roberto Carlos, ya ves tú.

Si los blanquitos cada vez nos dedicamos menos al fútbol pues habrá que fichar lo que haya, y como digo el producto nacional es caro y mediocre, y si te vas a Europa más caro todavía.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Dic 2022)

Hemos pasado del "soy del Barça porque gana" a "soy del Barça porque juega Messi"
"soy de Messi porque juega en el Barça" a "soy de Messi porque solía jugar en el Barça". Y se creen que los demás hacemos las mismas contorsiones mentales para odiar a Messi que las que hacen ellos para felar a Messi.


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

A los que visteis el partido. ¿Chumino es la mitad de bueno que Case en los grandes partidos?.


----------



## Chispeante (19 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Se os va el tema con el color de la piel. Se ha juntado que tenemos una de las peores generaciones de jugadores en España, y los gabachos su mejor camada desde siempre, aunque compuesta por africanos.
> 
> Cuando yo era un chaval los mejores eran los brasileños, y la mayoría eran mulatos, empezando por un tal Roberto Carlos, ya ves tú.
> 
> Si los blanquitos cada vez nos dedicamos menos al fútbol pues habrá que fichar lo que haya, y como digo el producto nacional es caro y mediocre, y si te vas a Europa más caro todavía.



Será la falta de costumbre, será que la primeras veces que fui al Bernabéu Butragueño aún jugaba en el Castilla, será que toda mi vida he conocido un entorno mayoritariamente blanco (en el colegio, en el supermercado, en las discotecas, en las plantillas del Real Madrid,...) y fichar un negro detrás de otro, como si fuera la única opción válida y justificable desde el punto de vista futbolístico, me deja fuera de juego, descuadrado. No es el Madrid que he conocido, no es la socidad en la que he crecido, no son los jugadores de barrio, de mi barrio, con los que uno puede identificarse. Como tampoco me identificaría si lo llenaran de vikingos noruegos o de japoneses. 

Pues nada, a momir que voy, a soñar con _angelitos negros, que también los quiere Dios_.

p.d. Si todos los negro fueran como Roberto Carlos, Ronaldo o Marcelo,...ponme dos docenas.


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Dic 2022)

Mandridistas gente ridiculérrima, deseando que perdiera hezpaña, luego deseando que ganase Francia llena de negros porque había uno que se dijo que iba a ir al mandril, y luego siendo enculados por Messi EL MEJOR JUGADOR DE LA HISTORIA.

A SEGUIR MAMANDO!!!!


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Dic 2022)

Viendo el chiricirco para retrasones merengones y me dan hasta ternura el ridículo que hacen los de la caverna merengona.


----------



## Th89 (19 Dic 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Será la falta de costumbre, será que la primeras veces que fui al Bernabéu Butragueño aún jugaba en el Castilla, será que toda mi vida he conocido un entorno mayoritariamente blanco (en el colegio, en el supermercado, en las discotecas, en las plantillas del Real Madrid,...) y fichar un negro detrás de otro, como si fuera la única opción válida y justificable desde el punto de vista futbolístico, me deja fuera de juego, descuadrado. No es el Madrid que he conocido, no es la socidad en la que he crecido, no son los jugadores de barrio, de mi barrio, con los que uno puede identificarse. Como tampoco me identificaría si lo llenaran de vikingos noruegos o de japoneses.
> 
> Pues nada, a momir que voy, a soñar con _angelitos negros, que también los quiere Dios_.
> 
> p.d. Si todos los negro fueran como Roberto Carlos, Ronaldo o Marcelo,...ponme dos docenas.



Te entiendo, solo digo que si quieres un Madrid de españoles étnicos y algún extranjero, como antaño, con la generación actual habrá que acostumbrarse a la Europa League.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A los que visteis el partido. ¿Chumino es la mitad de bueno que Case en los grandes partidos?.



Ha hecho muy buen Mundial, la verdad, le ha tocado apagar muchos fuegos porque Rabiot se descolgaba mucho y el tercer centrocampista era Griezmann (!). Mucha más personalidad con Francia que con el Madrid. En Francia te diría que solo Mbappé y Griezmann han jugado en el global mejor que él. (No es el hilo, pero Griezmann ha hecho un señor mundialaco). El penalti de la tanda lo ha tirado horrible, se veía a kilómetros que estaba cagado, pero vaya que eso se soluciona no dejándole tirar penaltis.

Casemiro son palabras mayores, pero también hay que decir que a la edad de Tchouameni, Case estaba casi en el Castilla, y este chaval es titular indiscutible en el Madrid y en una de los mejores equipos nacionales no ya del mundo, sino de la historia. Casemiro cuando se ponía en modo Terminator no pasaba ni Diox, eso sí. Tchumino es diferente, es mucho más rápido y ocupa más campo, nunca va tener el juego posicional de Casemiro o Busquets pero cuando roba, roba mucho más arriba y mucho más rápido.

A mí hay días que pienso que nos han colado un tarugo importante, y otros que veo mucho potencial ahí. Hoy es un día de los segundos.

El que ha jugado de puta madre hoy ha sido Camavinga, además de lateral izquierdo por la puta cara. El jugador más frustrante que recuerdo en el Madrid desde Guti.


----------



## 4motion (19 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Ambientazo va a haber en el vestuario del PSG despues de este mundial
> Deberian poner una webcam 24/7



Jajajajaja, FRAPPE es muy envidioso.

Cuidao. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Manero (19 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Aún no entiendo a la gente que idolatra a un jugador por encima de un club.



Que esto era un Mundial de selecciones, aquí no participan nuestros equipos a los que idolatramos por lo que una vez que España fué eliminada se acaba animando a la selección que sientas más cercana, y el vínculo del barcelonismo con Messi pues está ahí. Y el vínculo de rivalidad entre el madridismo y Messi también está ahí, por eso hoy el Chirincirco parece un funeral.

Pero que si se da algún dia un partido entre el Barça y el club donde esté Messi, no dudes de quién querrá la culerada que gane.


----------



## filets (19 Dic 2022)

El efecto mariposa de Ferran Reverter
Si Ferran Reverter no hubiera forzado a Laporta a echar marta atrás Laporta habria firmado con CVC la Liga Impulso
Con ese dinero habria renovado a Messi
Si Messi se hubiera quedado en el Barça el Emir le habria dado el mundial a Mbappé

Argentina ha ganado un mundial gracias a Ferran Reverter

Por otro lado me pregunto que habrá pasado con Mbappé. ¿Por qué Catar hizo ese monstruoso esfuerzo economico y diplomatico para que Mbappé se quedara en el PSG y luego se decanta por Messi como la estrella?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> El efecto mariposa de Ferran Reverter
> Si Ferran Reverter no hubiera forzado a Laporta a echar marta atrás Laporta habria firmado con CVC la Liga Impulso
> Con ese dinero habria renovado a Messi
> Si Messi se hubiera quedado en el Barça el Emir le habria dado el mundial a Mbappé
> ...



El psg tiene dos estrellas: una que se esta apagando y otra que le queda mucha luz. No es mala opcion cubrir de gloria a la que se va y ya habra tiempo de cubrir a la wue le queda mucho mas recorrido...


----------



## Agente Coulson (19 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


> Risa dice, jojo. Lo único cierto es que el jugador más odiado del mandrilismo y más adorado del culerismo hoy ha sido proclamado como mejor jugador de la historia, ya no hay discusión en el mundo.
> 
> Y seguramente en tu puta vida vas a ver un jugador mejor.



Quién le ha proclamado como mejor jugador de la historia? Cuándo ha sucedido eso? Qué criterio se ha seguido para llegar a esa conclusión? En qué norma se ha establecido ese criterio? Con qué legitimidad? Esa decisión es recurrible? Habrá castigo para los que discrepamos?

Y solo va a contar el Mundial que se gana? Y no se van a valorar los ridiculos en la Champions Ligue o en anteriores Mundiales?

Los aficionados seguiremos pensando lo que nos de la gana. Y no es verdad que nada haya quedado demostrado ni que se haya cerrado ningún debate.


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## chomin (19 Dic 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Quién le ha proclamado como mejor jugador de la historia? Cuándo ha sucedido eso? Qué criterio se ha seguido para llegar a esa conclusión? En qué norma se ha establecido ese criterio? Con qué legitimidad? Esa decisión es recurrible? Habrá castigo para los que discrepamos?
> 
> Y solo va a contar el Mundial que se gana? Y no se van a valorar los ridiculos en la Champions Ligue o en anteriores Mundiales?
> 
> Los aficionados seguiremos pensando lo que nos de la gana. Y no es verdad que nada haya quedado demostrado ni que se haya cerrado ningún debate.



Jajja Lee la prensa mundial, lo comenta todo el mundo, que unos resentidos mandriles sean los únicos que lo intenten negar solo sirve para reirse de ellos.


Hasta vuestro mejor jugador, Modric, lo afirmo el otro día, jojo


----------



## Chichimango (19 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Por otro lado me pregunto que habrá pasado con Mbappé. ¿Por qué Catar hizo ese monstruoso esfuerzo economico y diplomatico para que Mbappé se quedara en el PSG y luego se decanta por Messi como la estrella?



Algo se rompió entre Mbappé y el jeque a finales de verano. Algo muy gordo debió ocurrir ahí para que un tío que acababa de renovar a lo bestia, con pífanos y tambores, de repente filtre a la prensa que se quiere largar.

Y eso el jeque no se lo ha perdonado. Ayer, con un arbitraje no digo ya pro-gabacho, sino imparcial, el partido se lo lleva Francia. Ojocuidao que, pese al partidazo de ayer, los franceses no le terminen cogiendo ojeriza a Mbappé. Solo hay que atar cabos como hemos hecho tú y yo...


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Algo se rompió entre Mbappé y el jeque a finales de verano. Algo muy gordo debió ocurrir ahí para que un tío que acababa de renovar a lo bestia, con pífanos y tambores, de repente filtre a la prensa que se quiere largar.
> 
> Y eso el jeque no se lo ha perdonado. Ayer, con un arbitraje no digo ya pro-gabacho, sino imparcial, el partido se lo lleva Francia. Ojocuidao que, pese al partidazo de ayer, los franceses no le terminen cogiendo ojeriza a Mbappé. Solo hay que atar cabos como hemos hecho tú y yo...



Ratapé parece que tendrá un 'carrerón' tipo Neymar. Esperemos que nuestro orgulloso Floren no lo rescate.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2022)

El mundial comprado por los jeques así quedará en la historia.como el.mundial comprado por videla


----------



## Th89 (19 Dic 2022)

Que salga bueno el Endrick este, porque Mbappé no va a jugar en el Madrid, así lo quiso, Haaland tampoco, así que las posibilidades de que tengamos un top mundial es que algún chaval que fichemos de niño nos salga crack.

Triste, pero cierto.


----------



## cebollo (19 Dic 2022)

Quizá no es el hilo pero creo que a muchas selecciones de este Mundial (Marruecos, España, Japón, Alemania, Croacia...) les añades a Haaland y tienen muchas opciones de ser campeón.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (19 Dic 2022)

No tenéis la impresión de que la temporada pinta muy, pero que muy, mal?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Quizá no es el hilo pero creo que a muchas selecciones de este Mundial (Marruecos, España, Japón, Alemania, Croacia...) les añades a Haaland y tienen muchas opciones de ser campeón.



Este mundial en medio de la temporada ha sido desconcertante


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> No tenéis la impresión de que la temporada pinta muy, pero que muy, mal?



Ahora llegarán todos molidos menos los del farsa..


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> No tenéis la impresión de que la temporada pinta muy, pero que muy, mal?



Yo creo que no ganamos nada gordo. La liga la veo imposible, y la Champions lo normal es no ganarla. A ver si al menos ganamos el mundial de clubes.


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ahora llegarán todos molidos menos los del farsa..



El abuelo Modric se ha cascado los mismos partidos que los finalistas del mundial.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Dic 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Quizá no es el hilo pero creo que a muchas selecciones de este Mundial (Marruecos, España, Japón, Alemania, Croacia...) les añades a Haaland y tienen muchas opciones de ser campeón.



Llevamos casi 20 años incitando a que se juegue sin delantero y ahora que se ha pasado la moda resulta que no hay. ¡Quién lo iba a decir!

Jugar sin delantero en fútbol es como jugar sin center en baloncesto. Una locura pasajera.


----------



## chomin (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Llevamos casi 20 años incitando a que se juegue sin delantero y ahora que se ha pasado la moda resulta que no hay. ¡Quién lo iba a decir!
> 
> Jugar sin delantero en fútbol es como jugar sin center en baloncesto. Una locura pasajera.



Delbosque redescubrió lo del falso9 por la desastrosa gestión médica del barsa que no vio que la tibia de villa estaba partiendose...y aún así la bota de oro de esa euro fue Torres. ..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Llevamos casi 20 años incitando a que se juegue sin delantero y ahora que se ha pasado la moda resulta que no hay. ¡Quién lo iba a decir!
> 
> Jugar sin delantero en fútbol es como jugar sin center en baloncesto. Una locura pasajera.



El último delantero español bueno que hubo ha sido Diego Costa..a pesar de la campaña en contra del Marca que le culpo de todas las desgracias de España en 2014 incluyendo el accidente del rey emérito


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (19 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Algo se rompió entre Mbappé y el jeque a finales de verano. Algo muy gordo debió ocurrir ahí para que un tío que acababa de renovar a lo bestia, con pífanos y tambores, de repente filtre a la prensa que se quiere largar.
> 
> Y eso el jeque no se lo ha perdonado. Ayer, con un arbitraje no digo ya pro-gabacho, sino imparcial, el partido se lo lleva Francia. Ojocuidao que, pese al partidazo de ayer, los franceses no le terminen cogiendo ojeriza a Mbappé. Solo hay que atar cabos como hemos hecho tú y yo...



Se enteraría de que el mundial era para el otro. O por lo menos de que se lo había prometido a los dos.


----------



## feps (19 Dic 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Llevamos casi 20 años incitando a que se juegue sin delantero y ahora que se ha pasado la moda resulta que no hay. ¡Quién lo iba a decir!
> 
> Jugar sin delantero en fútbol es como jugar sin center en baloncesto. Una locura pasajera.



Vlahovic se pone a tiro. Es un 9 tanque con mucha clase. Haaland y Mbappé, desgraciadamente, son unas quimeras.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Dic 2022)

Madre del amor hermoso...se ha llenado el hilo de paletos cacalufos


----------



## lamamadelamama (19 Dic 2022)

Necesitamos a la rana Mbappe


----------



## lamamadelamama (19 Dic 2022)

chomin dijo:


>



No hablo en europa league


----------



## feps (19 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso...se ha llenado el hilo de paletos cacalufos



El IGNORE, hoy más que nunca, es madridista


----------



## The Replicant (19 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso...se ha llenado el hilo de paletos cacalufos



hala ignore y nada más

taluecs


----------



## feministaliberal (19 Dic 2022)

Hay que tragarse el orgullo y traer a mbappé a casa


----------



## spam (19 Dic 2022)

Para cerrar el tema del mundial, y siendo que ninguno de los finalistas eran de mis predilectos, pues que haya ganado Argentina me parece el mal menor. No aprecio demasiado a su selección de fútbol (al contrario que las de rugby y baloncesto) y el culto a lelo me empalaga. Pero bueno, soportaremos a la culerada sintiéndose partícipe del triunfo de lelo mientras escurren el bulto del fracaso de tikitaka de amunike y sus niños rata de la masía; y dejaremos que lelo se retire con honores, que también se lo merece. Y que disfruten los argentinos y puedan olvidar por un momento que tienen el país hecho unos zorros. Por más que tengamos madridistas en la selección francesa, no puedo evitar la satisfacción con cada bofetón que el fútbol le da a bapé desde que se ha vuelto tan divo. Y mantengo mi simpatía con los hermanos de Iberoamérica, sé que no es recíproca por parte de muchos de ellos pero me da igual; es como con los colchonetas, no me sale odiarles, aunque eso también les joda.

Pero volviendo a lo importante: aún faltan dos semanas para que vuelva la lija del tinglao, casi un mes para la supercopa de geri & rubi, dos meses para la champions... esto sí que hace daño al fútbol, semejante anticlímax en medio de la temporada. Así, ya no es que la chavalada no se enganche, es que van a conseguir que los fieles se vayan cayendo. Joder con el mundial de los jeques, los que se arrogaban la defensa del fútbol de todos frente a la superliga de unos pocos...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Que salga bueno el Endrick este, porque Mbappé no va a jugar en el Madrid, así lo quiso, Haaland tampoco, así que las posibilidades de que tengamos un top mundial es que algún chaval que fichemos de niño nos salga crack.
> 
> Triste, pero cierto.



El precio de mantener las cuentas saneadas es este. El Barcelona mantuvo la decada pasada a Messi y desde hace un par de años huele a sociedad anonima que echa patras.


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Se enteraría de que el mundial era para el otro. O por lo menos de que se lo había prometido a los dos.



Tiene sentido.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que no ganamos nada gordo. La liga la veo imposible, y la Champions lo normal es no ganarla. A ver si al menos ganamos el mundial de clubes.



Si gana el mundialito, la supercopa y la copa de españa, aka copa del rey, del mal el menor. No obstante teniendo un barcelona como el que hay, no ganar la liga chirria bastante, cierto es.


----------



## spam (19 Dic 2022)

Tampoco entiendo el derrotismo de los últimos comentarios. Ganaremos la lija y bien, joder. Con el pito nos los follamos, con el pito!


----------



## The Replicant (19 Dic 2022)

yo creo que si lo que querian era que el enano hormonado ganara un mundial se lo podian haber dado directamente y asi ahorrarse toda esta charlotada que hemos visto

es que han salido a penaltito por partido ya el primero contra los moros, que fue el unico partido que perdieron, fue para mear y no echar ni gota

y todos al principio con el marcador 0-0, asi todo es más fácil

la liga va a estar dificil porque todos sabemos que el VARSA siempre tienen un arbitraje "argentino" style


----------



## filets (19 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Algo se rompió entre Mbappé y el jeque a finales de verano. Algo muy gordo debió ocurrir ahí para que un tío que acababa de renovar a lo bestia, con pífanos y tambores, de repente filtre a la prensa que se quiere largar.
> 
> Y eso el jeque no se lo ha perdonado. Ayer, con un arbitraje no digo ya pro-gabacho, sino imparcial, el partido se lo lleva Francia. Ojocuidao que, pese al partidazo de ayer, los franceses no le terminen cogiendo ojeriza a Mbappé. Solo hay que atar cabos como hemos hecho tú y yo...



Mi teoria es que el Jeque queria renovar a Messi y le dijo que hasta despues del mundial no firmaba con nadie
El Jeque le prometio el mundial a cambio de renovar. Mbappe se enteró y protesto "Que el mundial me los prometisteis a mí"
Y el jeque le dijo "Tu ya has firmado ¿verdad?. Pues tendras lo que pone el contrato"
Y de ahi el cabreo de Mbappe y que se quiera ir, porque no me dan lo que me prometieron


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Dic 2022)

spam dijo:


> Tampoco entiendo el derrotismo de los últimos comentarios. Ganaremos la lija y bien, joder. Con el pito nos los follamos, con el pito!



Acabar segundo y jugar eliminatorias de Champions es lo mínimo que se le exige a cualquier temporada. Eso lo conseguimos en noviembre. Sí hay más, pues mejor, y si no, tampoco pasa nada. Se supone que estamos haciendo la travesía del desierto después de la mejor generación de la historia moderna del club, y el año pasado hicimos doblete.


----------



## Manero (19 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> El efecto mariposa de Ferran Reverter
> Si Ferran Reverter no hubiera forzado a Laporta a echar marta atrás Laporta habria firmado con CVC la Liga Impulso
> Con ese dinero habria renovado a Messi
> Si Messi se hubiera quedado en el Barça el Emir le habria dado el mundial a Mbappé
> ...



El jeque de Catar quería en la final a Argentina y Francia y que el título se lo llevase Mbappé, y con los 2 penaltis a favor de Francia bien que lo ha intentado el árbitro. Pero lo que no puede controlar el jeque es que Deschamps sea un inútil, o que una selección plagada de mamadous tenga mucho músculo pero poco cerebro y juego creativo. Y aún menos puede controlar que en el último segundo del partido el Dibu Martínez saque un pié salvador al más puro estilo Casillas con Robben.


----------



## feps (19 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Mi teoria es que el Jeque queria renovar a Messi y le dijo que hasta despues del mundial no firmaba con nadie
> El Jeque le prometio el mundial a cambio de renovar. Mbappe se enteró y protesto "Que el mundial me los prometisteis a mí"
> Y el jeque le dijo "Tu ya has firmado ¿verdad?. Pues tendras lo que pone el contrato"
> Y de ahi el cabreo de Mbappe y que se quiera ir, porque no me dan lo que me prometieron



Lo cual, de ser cierto, dispara el mérito que tuvo lo que hizo el Madrid la pasada temporada. Lo más importante es el bloque y el Madrid lo tiene. Si además pudiera fichar un gran 9 y un relevo para Modric, se podría seguir aspirando a todo los próximos años.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Dic 2022)

Manero dijo:


> 1) El jeque de Catar quería en la final a Argentina y Francia y que el título se lo llevase Mbappé,
> 2) y con los 2 penaltis a favor de Francia bien que lo ha intentado el árbitro.
> 3) Pero lo que no puede controlar el jeque es que Deschamps sea un inútil,
> 4) o que una selección plagada de mamadous tenga mucho músculo pero poco cerebro y juego creativo.
> 5)Y aún menos puede controlar que en el último segundo del partido el Dibu Martínez saque un pié salvador al más puro estilo Casillas con Robben.



1) ni idea

2) si somos justos, qué pasa con el primero de Argentina ?

3) cierto, menudo baño táctico al empanao gabacho, y eso que se veía venir

4) así es, pero obviamente esto no es publicable, y también poco "compromiso" y "motivación" durante gran parte del partido, sólo embape que es una maquina alien decidió intentar salvar la cosa ( supongo que por interés personal ) y estuvo a punto de darle a Francia el mundial

5) y hoy todos los titulares serían diferentes, así es el jurgol, pero si somos justos Francia fue claramente inferior colectiva y tácticamente, en defensa y en ataque, durante más de 3/4 partes del partido


----------



## Th89 (19 Dic 2022)

La final la pierde Deschamps por la mierda de planteamiento que hace, se lo puso en bandeja.

Solo llegó a penales porque tiene un jugador monstruoso, si no al carrer en 90 minutos. El resto es llorar por llorar.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> La final la pierde Deschamps por la mierda de planteamiento que hace, se lo puso en bandeja.
> ...



y no los hizo mejores en los partidos anteriores, lo que pasa es que cuando ganas todos levantan la ceja y mascullan "sabrán lo que están haciendo" ... pero no


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> La final la pierde Deschamps por la mierda de planteamiento que hace, se lo puso en bandeja.
> 
> Solo llegó a penales porque tiene un jugador monstruoso, si no al carrer en 90 minutos. El resto es llorar por llorar.



La verdad es que el primer tiempo Francia era un pelele, Deschamps mereceria ser ofrecido en sacrificio.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Dic 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Quién le ha proclamado como mejor jugador de la historia? Cuándo ha sucedido eso? Qué criterio se ha seguido para llegar a esa conclusión? En qué norma se ha establecido ese criterio? Con qué legitimidad? Esa decisión es recurrible? Habrá castigo para los que discrepamos?
> 
> Y solo va a contar el Mundial que se gana? Y no se van a valorar los ridiculos en la Champions Ligue o en anteriores Mundiales?
> 
> Los aficionados seguiremos pensando lo que nos de la gana. Y no es verdad que nada haya quedado demostrado ni que se haya cerrado ningún debate.



No se pude nombrar a nadie mejor jugador de la historia, solo mejor palmarés. ES muiy simple, nadie ha visto jugar lo suficiente a muchos grandes jugadores para determinarlo. De Pelé por ejemplo hay muy pocas imágenes. Eso es todo para vender y vender, siempre ha sido así yno cambiará. UN jugador hormonoado porque su físico no le daba y con años arrástrándose en Europa siendo con diferencia el mejor pagado del mundo. Lo que si hay una cosa que se pued ecomprobar, en los últimos diez años, el jugador más sobrevalorado del mundo tiene de apellido Messi.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Mandridistas gente ridiculérrima, deseando que perdiera hezpaña, luego deseando que ganase Francia llena de negros porque había uno que se dijo que iba a ir al mandril, y luego siendo enculados por Messi EL MEJOR JUGADOR DE LA HISTORIA.
> 
> A SEGUIR MAMANDO!!!!



Si, en LAs últimas champions ha arrasado. ARgentina ha ganados tres mundiales, dos han sido comprados.


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)

*Un regalo para Benzema*

El francés cumple 35 años curando en el Real Madrid su malogrado Mundial de Qatar y trabajando para levantar sus estadísticas del curso.


----------



## Manero (19 Dic 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> 1) ni idea
> 
> 2) si somos justos, qué pasa con el primero de Argentina ?
> 
> ...



O como mucho el jeque habrá hecho todo lo posible para meter a Messi y Mbappé en la final, y ya ahí que gane el mejor. Pero sobre el papel al jeque le interesaba más el triunfo de la Francia de Mbappé que la Argentina de Messi, porque a Messi en el PSG le quedan 4 telediarios y en cambio Mbappé debería ser el centro del proyecto PSG para la próxima década.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Dic 2022)

Lo mejor es que la gente se cree que hay juego limpio en el fútbol a estos niveles.


----------



## filets (19 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Mi teoria es que el Jeque queria renovar a Messi y le dijo que hasta despues del mundial no firmaba con nadie
> El Jeque le prometio el mundial a cambio de renovar. Mbappe se enteró y protesto "Que el mundial me los prometisteis a mí"
> Y el jeque le dijo "Tu ya has firmado ¿verdad?. Pues tendras lo que pone el contrato"
> Y de ahi el cabreo de Mbappe y que se quiera ir, porque no me dan lo que me prometieron


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)

*Benzema deja la selección*

El delantero del Madrid anuncia que se pone fin a su carrera como internacional después de que no pudiera jugar el Mundial por una lesión.


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Benzema deja la selección*
> 
> El delantero del Madrid anuncia que se pone fin a su carrera como internacional después de que no pudiera jugar el Mundial por una lesión.



Grande Benzema. Uno de los mejores madridistas de la historia. Todo en su vida transcurre para el bien del Madrid.


----------



## HDR (19 Dic 2022)

Ha sido un tongo de Mundial, han puesto a Argentina en la final a base de penaltis regalados en cada eliminatoria, y se ha permitido su juego de patadas, interrupciones y agresiones sin expulsarles a nadie ni una vez. En el partido con Arabia Saudí se vio lo que son realmente, sin ayudas. Ahí saltaron las alarmas, el jeque tenía que ponerle la mantilla de marujona a su juguete preferido, fuera como fuese. Mbappe es juguete roto para el jeque, el cual con gusto usa la calderilla que lleva en el bolsillo para pagarle el sueldo y tenerlo atrapado, por haberse querido ir al Madrid.

Por otro lado, han contado con la colaboración de Deschamps y su caterva de inútiles opuestos a Benzema, como Giroud, Rabiot, etc., todos grandes figuras que han hecho el ridículo en una final de Mundial y han tenido que cambiarlos en el minuto 40.

Con Benzema en el campo Francia habría completado la remontada en los 90 minutos, sin prórroga.


----------



## fred (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Grande Benzema. Uno de los mejores madridistas de la historia. Todo en su vida transcurre para el bien del Madrid.



Que razón tenía Juanma Rodriguez cuando dijo que la patria de Benzema era el Real Madrid.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2022)

Quería poner este video de un campeón del mundo como Di Maria:



Quedó eclipsadísimo por lo del carrerón de Bale, pero ya que están pesados a mil con Messi, que menos que honrar un poco a los nuestros.


----------



## HDR (19 Dic 2022)

Nadie dice nada del despliegue de Camavinga ayer, en una posición que no es la suya. Hizo un partidazo. Tremendo loco tenemos ahí...


----------



## Edu.R (19 Dic 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Nadie dice nada del despliegue de Camavinga ayer, en una posición que no es la suya. Hizo un partidazo. Tremendo loco tenemos ahí...



Mejor tener un jugador que un ex-jugador.

Con el pasado se come muy poquito.


----------



## feps (19 Dic 2022)

Por menos de 100 kilos, delantero cero puro para los próximos cinco años. Que alguien llame a Florentino.









BOMBAZO: La Juventus escuchará ofertas por Vlahovic


Vlahovic era considerado como uno de los mejores delanteros centro del mundo cuando formaba parte de la Fiorentina, pagando la Juventus de Turín el pasado...




www.fichajes.net


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Quería poner este video de un campeón del mundo como Di Maria:
> 
> 
> 
> Quedó eclipsadísimo por lo del carrerón de Bale, pero ya que están pesados a mil con Messi, que menos que honrar un poco a los nuestros.



La Tía María siempre ha sido jugadorazo. Yo jamás lo he subestimado. Pero es un macarra navajero, un tipejo que da repelús. Casi toda la selección Argentina es igual, gente que debería estar en el calabozo.


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por menos de 100 kilos, delantero cero puro para los próximos cinco años. Que alguien llame a Florentino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Floren no se gasta 100 kilos en este ni enajenado. Imagino que tratará de estirar a Benzema hasta que llegue Endrick. Financieramente es lo más lógico.


----------



## Chichimango (19 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No se pude nombrar a nadie mejor jugador de la historia, solo mejor palmarés. ES muiy simple, nadie ha visto jugar lo suficiente a muchos grandes jugadores para determinarlo. De Pelé por ejemplo hay muy pocas imágenes. Eso es todo para vender y vender, siempre ha sido así yno cambiará. UN jugador hormonoado porque su físico no le daba y con años arrástrándose en Europa siendo con diferencia el mejor pagado del mundo. Lo que si hay una cosa que se pued ecomprobar, en los últimos diez años, el jugador más sobrevalorado del mundo tiene de apellido Messi.



El problema que yo tengo con Messi no es tanto Messi como sus palmeros, y más aún los palmeros españoles que los argentinos (con ser éstos chapas hasta la desesperación). Esta mañana, trasteando en medios digitales generalistas por motivos que nada tienen que ver con el fútbol, me he encontrado tres o cuatro artículos en la misma línea: _reconozcan que Messi es el mejor de todos los tiempos;_ _acepten que Messi es Dios;_ _el que no crea que Messi es el GOAT es que no tiene ni puta idea de fútbol._..

Y mira, no. Entiendo que te pueda enamorar un futbolista, entiendo que te fascine Messi, pero el pensamiento único te lo metes por el culo. A ti, plumilla de los cojones, Messi te parece lo más grande que han visto ojos humanos, y eso me parece muy respetable. Pero no intentes que me arrodille para pedirte perdón porque Messi gana un mundial.

Yo he visto a Maradona ganar un mundial. Y a Zidane. Y a Ronaldo el turbogordito. He visto grandes futbolistas haciendo grandes machadas (Maradona ganó dos escudetos con el Nápoles, joder, ¡con el Nápoles!) y cada uno tenía lo suyo. Messi es otro excelente futbolista, el mejor de su época, pero hasta ahí. Hazte las pajillas que quieras con sus vídeos pero déjanos a los demás tener nuestra propia opinión, que esa es la gracia del fútbol.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (19 Dic 2022)

Bueno ahora


Chichimango dijo:


> El problema que yo tengo con Messi no es tanto Messi como sus palmeros, y más aún los palmeros españoles que los argentinos (con ser éstos chapas hasta la desesperación). Esta mañana, trasteando en medios digitales generalistas por motivos que nada tienen que ver con el fútbol, me he encontrado tres o cuatro artículos en la misma línea: _reconozcan que Messi es el mejor de todos los tiempos;_ _acepten que Messi es Dios;_ _el que no crea que Messi es el GOAT es que no tiene ni puta idea de fútbol._..
> 
> Y mira, no. Entiendo que te pueda enamorar un futbolista, entiendo que te fascine Messi, pero el pensamiento único te lo metes por el culo. A ti, plumilla de los cojones, Messi te parece lo más grande que han visto ojos humanos, y eso me parece muy respetable. Pero no intentes que me arrodille para pedirte perdón porque Messi gana un mundial.
> 
> Yo he visto a Maradona ganar un mundial. Y a Zidane. Y a Ronaldo el turbogordito. He visto grandes futbolistas haciendo grandes machadas (Maradona ganó dos escudetos con el Nápoles, joder, ¡con el Nápoles!) y cada uno tenía lo suyo. Messi es otro excelente futbolista, el mejor de su época, pero hasta ahí. Hazte las pajillas que quieras con sus vídeos pero déjanos a los demás tener nuestra propia opinión, que esa es la gracia del fútbol.





Sólo con ver un poco de este vídeo de Maradona con el Barca en San Sebastián, se va al garete cualquier posible discusión de GOAT este o GOAT el otro. 

Imaginaos a Messi, Cr, Xavi, Iniesta, Neymar, Kroos... en este campo y con esa permisividad defensiva. Es una discusión similar a la de si la NBA de hoy es la misma que la de finales de los 80. Nada que ver. 

Obviamente los culés están contentos porque Messi haya ganado pero no sé en que afecta esto al Real Madrid. Más orgullo aún salir con más Champions de ventaja ante lo que ha sido (al igual que Cr) un jugador histórico.


----------



## NRW_Observer (19 Dic 2022)

A ver gente, entendedlo: se han tenido que tragar 4 Champions del Madrid en 5 años, eso es durísimo. Normal la matraca que están dando con el mundial de la rata.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (19 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Quería poner este video de un campeón del mundo como Di Maria:
> 
> 
> 
> Quedó eclipsadísimo por lo del carrerón de Bale, pero ya que están pesados a mil con Messi, que menos que honrar un poco a los nuestros.



Qué jugadón de altísimo nivel.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (19 Dic 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Quién le ha proclamado como mejor jugador de la historia? Cuándo ha sucedido eso? Qué criterio se ha seguido para llegar a esa conclusión? En qué norma se ha establecido ese criterio? Con qué legitimidad? Esa decisión es recurrible? Habrá castigo para los que discrepamos?
> 
> Y solo va a contar el Mundial que se gana? Y no se van a valorar los ridiculos en la Champions Ligue o en anteriores Mundiales?
> 
> Los aficionados seguiremos pensando lo que nos de la gana. Y no es verdad que nada haya quedado demostrado ni que se haya cerrado ningún debate.



Esa es otra. Hay una prisa, un deseo irracional de declarar a Messi como el mejor de la historia desde ya ¿Pero para qué? ¿De qué sirve eso? A mi siempre me lo parecerá Maradona, que tb era argentino y tb era jugador del barsa, jatetú. Es indudable que Messi ha ganado más títulos y durante más tiempo, pero Maradona era mejor, más completo, pero su mala vida fuera del campo era su Talón de Aquiles. Ganó mundiales tirando él del equipo. Messi lo ha ganado cobijado en el equipo (y metiendo los penaltis que les iban pitando a favor). 

Y hay algo irracional en el barsa queriendo como apuntarse a esta historia cuando: 
1) Messi se quiso ir del barsa, burofax incluido y no le dejaron. 
2) Más tarde cuando se quiso quedar lo dejaron ir, lágrimas incluidas.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (19 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Bueno ahora
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Estiro yo más en mi pachanga semanal que un jugador profesional de los años 80. No entiendo cómo no salían a rotura fibrilar por partido.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (19 Dic 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Si gana el mundialito, la supercopa y la copa de españa, aka copa del rey, del mal el menor. No obstante teniendo un barcelona como el que hay, no ganar la liga chirria bastante, cierto es.



¿Pero cómo no vamos a tener posibilidades de ganar la liga, hombre de poca Fe? Sólo está el barsa y no tiene gran potencial por mucho que le haya ido bien en este primer tramo. Posibilidades hay.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (19 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> y todos al principio con el marcador 0-0, asi todo es más fácil



Eso fue lo más determinante, y poco o nada se ha comentado


----------



## filets (19 Dic 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Esa es otra. Hay una prisa, un deseo irracional de declarar a Messi como el mejor de la historia desde ya ¿Pero para qué? ¿De qué sirve eso? A mi siempre me lo parecerá Maradona, que tb era argentino y tb era jugador del barsa, jatetú. Es indudable que Messi ha ganado más títulos y durante más tiempo, pero Maradona era mejor, más completo, pero su mala vida fuera del campo era su Talón de Aquiles. Ganó mundiales tirando él del equipo. Messi lo ha ganado cobijado en el equipo (y metiendo los penaltis que les iban pitando a favor).
> 
> Y hay algo irracional en el barsa queriendo como apuntarse a esta historia cuando:
> 1) Messi se quiso ir del barsa, burofax incluido y no le dejaron.
> 2) Más tarde cuando se quiso quedar lo dejaron ir, lágrimas incluidas.



MECAGO en mis muertos
Ya lo he explicado TRES VECES
El SECESIONISMO CATALAN quiere vender la idea de que los catalanes son una raza superior a los mesetarios monolingües
Messi es un jugador hecho en la Masia, luego que sea el mejor del mundo, la galaxia y el universo CONFIRMA la superioridad de la raza catalana


----------



## pepitoburbujas (19 Dic 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por menos de 100 kilos, delantero cero puro para los próximos cinco años. Que alguien llame a Florentino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no está dando el nivel en la Juve, mucho menos para el Madrid


----------



## pepitoburbujas (19 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> MECAGO en mis muertos
> Ya lo he explicado TRES VECES
> El SECESIONISMO CATALAN quiere vender la idea de que los catalanes son una raza superior a los mesetarios monolingües
> Messi es un jugador hecho en la Masia, luego que sea el mejor del mundo, la galaxia y el universo CONFIRMA la superioridad de la raza catalana



Yo creo más bien que añoran los días donde ganaban todo con Messi y los demás con el mejor barsa de la historia (tenían la MSN aquella de los tres sudacas), más los españoles buenos. Y han pasado a De Tronk, Braithwhite, mongolé... Ahora resurgen un poco con un Lewandowsky bueno pero ya en el final de su máximo nivel. Y las jóvenes promesas de las que presumen son sólo eso, y algunas ofrecen dudas razonables. Aún así les da para pelear la liga, aunque ya no con la superioridad de aquellos años y ganando 0-1 en campos ramdom.


----------



## The Replicant (19 Dic 2022)

HDR dijo:


> En el partido con Arabia Saudí se vio lo que son realmente, sin ayudas.



el primer "penaltito" fue en el partido contra Arabia en el minuto 9, cuando lo vi ya flipé y dije "esto va a ser siempre asi?" y efectivamente..., aun asi perdieron el partido


----------



## The Replicant (19 Dic 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Eso fue lo más determinante, y poco o nada se ha comentado



no interesa comentarlo


----------



## feps (19 Dic 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Si no está dando el nivel en la Juve, mucho menos para el Madrid



Vlahovic ha pasado todo el otoño tocado. Es un delantero top. De hecho si vieras sus goles, fliparías. Espero que la lesión que arrastra no sea grave.


----------



## feps (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Floren no se gasta 100 kilos en este ni enajenado. Imagino que tratará de estirar a Benzema hasta que llegue Endrick. Financieramente es lo más lógico.



Pues entonces Florentino me recordará al cuento de la lechera.


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

feps dijo:


> Pues entonces Florentino me recordará al cuento de la lechera.



Es el cuento favorito de Floren. Pero ni tan mal.


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Dic 2022)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo no vamos a tener posibilidades de ganar la liga, hombre de poca Fe? Sólo está el barsa y no tiene gran potencial por mucho que le haya ido bien en este primer tramo. Posibilidades hay.



el problema es el que hemos visto hasta ahora. al barcelona no le pelean los partidos en su casa y fuera, el dia del osasuna fue una declaracion de intenciones. asi es muy dificil , y como nos falle el gato, que es el que nos mete los goles...


----------



## pepitoburbujas (20 Dic 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> el problema es el que hemos visto hasta ahora. al barcelona no le pelean los partidos en su casa y fuera, el dia del osasuna fue una declaracion de intenciones. asi es muy dificil , y como nos falle el gato, que es el que nos mete los goles...



El gato ya ha fallado y ahí seguimos. El mes antes de empezar el mundial el equipo entró en "modo seguro" para no perdérselo y ahí llegaron los malos resultados. Espero que para la liga sí nos sea suficiente. Para la champions tengo claro que no, al igual que lo tenía claro el año pasado .
El barsa ha ganado muchos partidos por la mínima, en el último momento, o con poca claridad. Sobre todo fuera de su estadio. Quiero pensar que no siempre les va a sonar la flauta.


----------



## Cicciolino (20 Dic 2022)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Estiro yo más en mi pachanga semanal que un jugador profesional de los años 80. No entiendo cómo no salían a rotura fibrilar por partido.



Estirar es de sucnormales, otra mierda más que os han colado...

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2022)

*De Marruecos al cielo*

El Madrid buscará su octavo título mundial en un país donde ya ganó en 2014 y en el que cuenta con una gran masa social.


----------



## filets (20 Dic 2022)

En EXPAÑA la prensa al estar controlada por el SECESIONISMO CATALAN nos cuenta que TODO EL PLANETA celebra el mundial de Messi, el mejor jugador de toda la historia de la galaxia.
Pero en FRANCIA se sienten victimas del MAYOR ROBO de la HISTORIA. Y por supuesto culpan a Messi porque, aunque no sea su culpa, es el mayor beneficiado.

Va a estar interesante el PSG en enero, con un Mbappe traicionado y Messi odiado por toda francia
Los rumores son que el PSG le ofrece 1+1 al hormona retrasada.


----------



## filets (20 Dic 2022)

4 meses ha durado en el Sevilla
Se volvera streamer como el Kun o LE


----------



## Edu.R (20 Dic 2022)

El problema de Isco se llama Sara Sálamo.


----------



## Silluzollope (20 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El problema de Isco se llama Sara Sálamo.



Por condiciones y edad debería haber sido el líder de la selección en este mundial. Pero prefirió prejubilarse hace 4 años mientras la otra le mangonea.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Por condiciones y edad debería haber sido el líder de la selección en este mundial. Pero prefirió prejubilarse hace 4 años mientras la otra le mangonea.



Se hizo vegano y apendicitis fulminante...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Por condiciones y edad debería haber sido el líder de la selección en este mundial. Pero prefirió prejubilarse hace 4 años mientras la otra le mangonea.



El núcleo de la selección eran Thiago koke y Isco..y Thiago ni fue convocado..por no seque motivo ..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> 4 meses ha durado en el Sevilla
> Se volvera streamer como el Kun o LE



De los pocos que hacían algo.en la cama de Monchi a Lopetegui....


----------



## Silluzollope (20 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El núcleo de la selección eran Thiago koke y Isco..y Thiago ni fue convocado..por no seque motivo ..



Vaya tres patas para un banco. Thiago no fue convocado por lo mismo que no hace más que cambiar de equipo sin llegar a ser indiscutible en ninguno, da para lo que da.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Dic 2022)

Y listos para la Supercopa de España en morolandia?...


----------



## Maestroscuroo (20 Dic 2022)

Isco está más acabado que Ramos que ya es decir.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Isco está más acabado que Ramos que ya es decir.



No lo hizo mal..se movía daba asistencia circulaba el juego .mientras los defensas del Sevilla se le olvidaba defender .ah Monchi con marcado y un negro ramdom francés que se le tropieza el balón en los pies...


----------



## HDR (20 Dic 2022)

Los cataríes controlan a la FIFA, a la UEFA, e incluso a la UE entera, a base de maletines. Europa es corrupta hasta los cimientos, la hipocresía germana y gabacha tiende a hacer creer que no, pero son los mayores corruptos que hay. El jeque los tiene comiendo de su abrevadero, les ha comprado el Mundial para dárselo a su súbdito preferido.

Si han hecho esto con un Mundial, lo mismo pueden hacer con la Champions. Ya el año pasado hubo cosas que cantan por sí solas, como cuando al Madrid le tocó el Benfica, por ejemplo. Todo está corrupto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Dic 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Los cataríes controlan a la FIFA, a la UEFA, e incluso a la UE entera, a base de maletines. Europa es corrupta hasta los cimientos, la hipocresía germana y gabacha tiende a hacer creer que no, pero son los mayores corruptos que hay. El jeque los tiene comiendo de su abrevadero, les ha comprado el Mundial para dárselo a su súbdito preferido.
> 
> Si han hecho esto con un Mundial, lo mismo pueden hacer con la Champions. Ya el año pasado hubo cosas que cantan por sí solas, como cuando al Madrid le tocó el Benfica, por ejemplo. Todo está corrupto.



Pues prepárate que el infantino quiere un mundial de clubes con 32 participantes...así podrá tener posibilidades el aukland
CITY.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2022)

Cuando veas venir otras bellotas, Pon tus bellotas a remojar.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (20 Dic 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Los cataríes controlan a la FIFA, a la UEFA, e incluso a la UE entera, a base de maletines. Europa es corrupta hasta los cimientos, la hipocresía germana y gabacha tiende a hacer creer que no, pero son los mayores corruptos que hay. El jeque los tiene comiendo de su abrevadero, les ha comprado el Mundial para dárselo a su súbdito preferido.
> 
> Si han hecho esto con un Mundial, lo mismo pueden hacer con la Champions. Ya el año pasado hubo cosas que cantan por sí solas, como cuando al Madrid le tocó el Benfica, por ejemplo. Todo está corrupto.



No hace falta irte tan lejos ni hablar de tanto dinero. El presidente de la Federación Española de Fútbol hizo negocios directos con un jugador de un club que lucha por títulos anualmente. 

A su vez, LaLiga de fútbol (Tebas mediante) concede a dedo los derechos audiovisuales a un señor (Roures) que a su vez es acreedor y prestamista de un presidente de un club (curiosamente el mismo que antes) que participa en esa competición. 

Si solo por un momento, todo esto que se sabe que es cierto al 100% que es verdad, tuviera como protagonista a cierto club de la capital madrileña; ríos de tinta y horas se radio y tv despotricarían de los sobornos de un tal FP hacia todo lo que se mueve. 

En términos políticos, el Barca se está marcando un PSOE - Podemos. Cuando ellos son los que hacen cosas con cierto oscurantismo o son directamente beneficiados, es el ojo ajeno el que ve fantasmas donde no los hay. 
Hay gente que a día de hoy aún cree que Tebas o Rubiales benefician al Madrid, así que...


----------



## Edu.R (20 Dic 2022)

El mundialito de clubes es una Champions express.

Decidme un club no europeo que sea potente... no lo hay. No hay más que ver que el mundialito actual siempre lo gana el europeo, con honrosas excepciones. Ocasionalmente a un partido podría colar, pero nada más.

Con que haya 8 -10 clubs europeos, los cuartos de final serían como una "final eight" de la Champions. La FIFA quiere "robarle" a la UEFA...


----------



## Th89 (20 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El mundialito de clubes es una Champions express.
> 
> Decidme un club no europeo que sea potente... no lo hay. No hay más que ver que el mundialito actual siempre lo gana el europeo, con honrosas excepciones. Ocasionalmente a un partido podría colar, pero nada más.
> 
> Con que haya 8 -10 clubs europeos, los cuartos de final serían como una "final eight" de la Champions. La FIFA quiere "robarle" a la UEFA...



Tu último párrafo es la clave... de hecho la Fifa no le hacía ascos a la Superliga, porque en verdad solo puteaba a la Uefa, el silencio cómplice me pareció evidente, a cambio imagino que los clubes daban vía libre a su nuevo torneo sin movidas.

Cuando se montó la gorda reculó, pero la campaña fue cosa de Ceferino y la Uefa, y por extensión a todos los políticos que están de mierda hasta el cuello, porque veían peligrar su puestito.


----------



## Agente Coulson (20 Dic 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> No tenéis la impresión de que la temporada pinta muy, pero que muy, mal?



Lewandowski se pierde tres partidos. Es el momento de tomar ventaja al Barcelona para ganar la Liga.

La Champions no se puede ganar todos los años.

No pinta tan mal.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Dic 2022)

Ya tenemos un título, dos que son con 2 partidos (Supercopa y Mundialito).

Yo creo que la Liga es clave, esa es la que te va a dar el notable o el aprobado solamente.

La Copa, si no exige mucho, podemos ir pasando rondas y ver si cuela. Y la Champions pues lo del año pasado. No somos favoritos, pero hay que jugar, aunque lo de 2022 es irrepetible.

Con Mundialito, 2 Supercopas y Liga ya sería una temporada muy notable. Otra cosa es que el Barcelona nos gane la Supercopa y se lleve la Liga, entonces pssssss...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (20 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El mundialito de clubes es una Champions express.
> 
> Decidme un club no europeo que sea potente... no lo hay. No hay más que ver que el mundialito actual siempre lo gana el europeo, con honrosas excepciones. Ocasionalmente a un partido podría colar, pero nada más.
> 
> Con que haya 8 -10 clubs europeos, los cuartos de final serían como una "final eight" de la Champions. La FIFA quiere "robarle" a la UEFA...



Pues espérate al mundial de clubes con 32 equipos que quiere el infantino ese


----------



## HDR (20 Dic 2022)

Lo del nuevo Mundial de Clubes es una estupidez gigantesca, una payasada de gente muy nerviosa al verse seriamente amenazados.

La Superliga de Florentino es inevitable, da igual a cuántos jueces compren, es una cuestión de dinero para los clubes. Las únicas opciones de la mafia son ofuscarse hasta morir o hacer por compaginar sus competiciones con esta.


----------



## spam (20 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> El problema de Isco se llama Sara Sálamo.



Melafo, xoderrr


----------



## loquehayqueoir (21 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El núcleo de la selección eran Thiago koke y Isco..y Thiago ni fue convocado..por no seque motivo ..



Thiago no va convocado porque en 12 temporadas como profesional nunca ha pasado de los 30 partidos de liga. Siempre se pierde un tercio de la temporada entre lesiones, dolorcillos y mieditis. Como un reloj, además.

Te llega el día del final de la Champions y se lesiona en el calentamiento. Ale, todo el planteamiento del partido a tomar por culo, juega mermado, y Casemiro y Kroos, que llevaban sendas temporadas de mierda, le pasan por encima.

A mí me parece un futbolista bueno tirando a muy bueno, pero absolutamente cero fiabilidad, ponerlo es tirar un cambio a la basura. Sí juego un partido mañana igual lo pongo, pero si sé que voy a jugar por lo menos 3 partidos en una semana, mejor que pase el siguiente.


----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (21 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>





xilebo dijo:


>



Hoy follo, mañana a la uci 
taleuc


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> 4 meses ha durado en el Sevilla
> Se volvera streamer como el Kun o LE




Solari apartó a Isco, Bale y Marcelo y subió a Vini. El tiempo le ha dado la razón.


----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2022)

*Historia de un desprecio: así fue la salida de Benzema de Qatar*

AS reconstruye cómo se fraguó el adiós de Benzema al Mundial por una lesión menor. El médico ejecutó órdenes de Deschamps.


----------



## HDR (21 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Solari apartó a Isco, Bale y Marcelo y subió a Vini. El tiempo le ha dado la razón.



Y luego volvió el amigo Saes, después de su espantada, para titularizar de nuevo a sus vacas y joderle una temporada entera a Vini.

Solari siempre en mi equipo.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (21 Dic 2022)

El Real Madrid prepara 1.000 millones para fichar a Mbappé, según la prensa italiana


El Real Madrid está dispuesto a tirar la casa por la ventana para fichar a Kylian Mbappé y prepara una oferta multimillonaria para hacerse con los servicios...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (21 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> No hace falta irte tan lejos ni hablar de tanto dinero. El presidente de la Federación Española de Fútbol hizo negocios directos con un jugador de un club que lucha por títulos anualmente.
> 
> A su vez, LaLiga de fútbol (Tebas mediante) concede a dedo los derechos audiovisuales a un señor (Roures) que a su vez es acreedor y prestamista de un presidente de un club (curiosamente el mismo que antes) que participa en esa competición.
> 
> ...



correcion. a dia de hoy hay gente que *dice creer* que Tebas o Rubiales benefician al Madrid....todo lo demas esta perfecto


----------



## qbit (21 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El Real Madrid prepara 1.000 millones para fichar a Mbappé, según la prensa italiana
> 
> 
> El Real Madrid está dispuesto a tirar la casa por la ventana para fichar a Kylian Mbappé y prepara una oferta multimillonaria para hacerse con los servicios...
> ...



Una noticia inventada ahora que no hay fútbol.


----------



## qbit (21 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Qué puto asco da la cosa esa de baja estatura que hay ahí.


----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2022)

*Vinicius acoge a Endrick*

El madridista aprovecha sus vacaciones en Río de Janeiro para pasar tiempo con la joya del Palmeiras, que jugará de blanco desde 2024. Jugaron una ‘pachanga’ nocturna.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (21 Dic 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Una noticia inventada ahora que no hay fútbol.



Insisto ya me gustaría ver cómo se las apañaba mpape en el campo de futbolín de Vallecas


----------



## HDR (21 Dic 2022)

El _20minutos_ es el _The Sun_ hispanistano. Pura basura, mentiras, sensacionalismo para bobos.


----------



## Hermericus (21 Dic 2022)

Dejé de ser del Madrid este año.

Paso absolutamente del equipo negro y sin españoles.


----------



## HDR (21 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Dejé de ser del Madrid este año.
> 
> Paso absolutamente del equipo negro y sin españoles.



Ser del Madrid no se elige. Se es o no se es, por nacimiento. Si afirmas eso, solo significa que nunca has sido del Madrid realmente. Es lo malo que tiene el Madrid, lo único, que atrae a gente por ser "el que gana".

Los jugadores hespañoles son basura, pusilánimes, cobardes, flojos, y lo han demostrado a conciencia hace un par de semanas. Ellos están obligados a merecer al Madrid, el Madrid no está obligado a tenerlos porque sí. No tienen sitio en el Madrid. Si han de ser negros, negros serán.


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (22 Dic 2022)

Benzema y Modric necesitan un recambio, con lo que piden por Mbappe puedes fichar 20 promesas, de las que seguramente salgan 2 o 3 jugadores top

De Francia el mejor es el negrito del Eintracht, Kolo Muani, y de Croacia, además de Guardiol, me gustó mucho el portero, Livakovic

Vlahovic o Bellingham son buenos jugadores, pero no sé cuanto pedirán por ellos

Creo que Florentino debería fichar jugadores blancos, croatas… por eso de la identidad del club, que es fundamental


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Dic 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Y luego volvió el amigo Saes, después de su espantada, para titularizar de nuevo a sus vacas y joderle una temporada entera a Vini.
> 
> Solari siempre en mi equipo.



El cuento de que Zidane odia a Vinicius que no se borre nunca, no podemos dejar que la prensa deportiva no tenga razón.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 Dic 2022)

se viene Bellinghan


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 Dic 2022)

valverde, thoua, edu

bellinghan

vini y rodri/endrick


el madrid del futuro ya está diseñado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> valverde, thoua, edu
> 
> bellinghan
> 
> ...




Mi 11 del futuro.

Edmilson gimaraes 


Marvin. Lucius. Militao. Paolo sabrosa de sousa


Valverde. Oñeku. Massana. Camavinga 


Muhamad. Juseimi.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2022)

Este mundial nos ha enseñado que tenemos que redoblar esfuerzos por obtener los talentos magrebíes.


----------



## HDR (22 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El cuento de que Zidane odia a Vinicius que no se borre nunca, no podemos dejar que la prensa deportiva no tenga razón.



Por un lado está lo que tú desde la debilidad deseas creer, por otro los hechos. Los hechos son que Vinícius no tocaba bola aquel año y estuvo a punto de salir malvendido a cualquier Getafe.

No fue lo peor que hizo Saes. Los 120 de su amigo Hazard...


----------



## Woden (22 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> se viene Bellinghan



al menos no es demasiado negro.


----------



## Dr.Muller (22 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> valverde, thoua, edu
> 
> bellinghan
> 
> ...



El gvardiol ese sería un medio centro cojonudo, sabe jugar y es un stopper de categoría 
con ese y el chomeni no entra ni Dios


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2022)

*El Madrid ya conoce la millonada que cuesta fichar a Enzo*

El Real Madrid y el Liverpool, entre los clubes con los que se relaciona al campeón del mundo. El Benfica no negocia y se remite a su cláusula de rescisión: 120M€.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Madrid ya conoce la millonada que cuesta fichar a Enzo*
> 
> El Real Madrid y el Liverpool, entre los clubes con los que se relaciona al campeón del mundo. El Benfica no negocia y se remite a su cláusula de rescisión: 120M€.




No vale ni 10


----------



## Silluzollope (22 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Insisto ya me gustaría ver cómo se las apañaba mpape en el campo de futbolín de Vallecas



Voy a hablar con Florentino, que no se le ocurra fichar a ningún jugador de calidad porque no va a rendir bien en un campo de mierda en el que como mucho va a jugar un partido por temporada.


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No vale ni 10



Y este cuanto ?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Madrid ya conoce la millonada que cuesta fichar a Enzo*
> 
> El Real Madrid y el Liverpool, entre los clubes con los que se relaciona al campeón del mundo. El Benfica no negocia y se remite a su cláusula de rescisión: 120M€.




es un paquete.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y este cuanto ?




entre 100 y 150

el madrí los pagará y acertará


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> es un paquete.



Todos los de la selección argentina son paquetes..de paul Nahuel..han hecho una mierda de temporada...MC callister de un equipo de media tabla de la premier..


Di María estaba jubilado casi .Messi arrastrándose en el psg..no sé qué vitaminas tomarían los boludos esos...


----------



## petro6 (22 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> entre 100 y 150
> 
> el madrí los pagará y acertará



Un inglés triunfando en el Madrid,no sé, sería de los pocos que lo han conseguido.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Dic 2022)

¿Inglés? A mí me parece que es negro.


----------



## Roedr (22 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *De Marruecos al cielo*
> 
> El Madrid buscará su octavo título mundial en un país donde ya ganó en 2014 y en el que cuenta con una gran masa social.



Menudo equipazo era ese.


----------



## petro6 (22 Dic 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿Inglés? A mí me parece que es negro.



Nigglés.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El cuento de que Zidane odia a Vinicius que no se borre nunca, no podemos dejar que la prensa deportiva no tenga razón.



Lo ponía 10 veces más de lo que se pedía en el hilo, que Vinicius era muy malo y el bueno era Brahim que lo habían cedido o no sé qué, o le tenía manía o algo. Y Rodrygo también era mejor porque tenía más gol. Y si me apuras Hazard tenía mucha calidad. O Bale, como olvidarnos de Bale 2020 y la manía que le tenía Zidane que ponía a Vinicio.

Luego viene Ancho, empieza la temporada de suplente, marca 4-5 goles desde el banquillo, se gana el puesto y qué buen entrenador que le ha dado confianza como todos pedían (?).


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Dic 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Por un lado está lo que tú desde la debilidad deseas creer, por otro los hechos. Los hechos son que Vinícius no tocaba bola aquel año y estuvo a punto de salir malvendido a cualquier Getafe.
> 
> No fue lo peor que hizo Saes. Los 120 de su amigo Hazard...



VAle, tenía que jugar nada más llegar por cojones, a ser posible creando mal ambiente en el vestuario y no mejoraba por culpa de Zidane, con 18 años recién lleagdo lo mejor era que fuese el que diese siempre la cara, lo mejor para todo joven, teniendo en cuenta el excelente trato de la prensa, luego le sumamos que para desprestigiar más al entrenador de 3 champions seguidas ( el alineador) usamos a vini y Carletto para echar mierda sobre el.
Además, nosotros estamos todos los días en el entrenamiento y sabemos lo que hablan y lo que piensan, es decir, actuamos como ciudadanos periodistas, cero información, 100% imaginación.
Increible que le sigan el juego al marsa, asport y demás ciudadanos periodistas de este país, eso si, siempre como jugadores de ventaja a posteriori.
EN lugar de disfrutar de las 3 seguidas, (dudo que alguien lo haga) de Vinicius como juega ahora, etc, siempre el Madrid hace cosas mal, digo mal, todo muy mal.
ESe cuento ya está muy visto.
PD: también pedían su dimisión porque no quiso a Marcos Llorente y si a un uruguayo petardo que costó cuatro duros, un tal Valverde. Lógicamente los entrenadores se equivocan y nunca saben como evolucionaran los jugadores, pero paso de echar siempre mierda al equipo, para eso ya estan los antis que gobiernan los medios de incomunicación de este país.


----------



## ravenare (22 Dic 2022)

Es verdad que queréis otra vez a Mbapies?


----------



## Maestroscuroo (22 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El cuento de que Zidane odia a Vinicius que no se borre nunca, no podemos dejar que la prensa deportiva no tenga razón.



Está demostrado que eso es así. Zidane ponia a Hazard delante del brasileño.


----------



## petro6 (22 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Es verdad que queréis otra vez a Mbapies?



No, se escucha que Joan Lagorda le va a hacer una oferta en lazidólares.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Dic 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿Inglés? A mí me parece que es negro.





Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Está demostrado que eso es así. Zidane ponia a Hazard delante del brasileño.



Normal, los equipos se mueven así, tenísa al que se había pgado una pasta y tenía que dar la cara, no a un chaval que no podías darle la resonsabilidad total, sin olvidar que cuando fallaba goles la prensa y el público masacraba a Vinicius. A toro pasado todos somos muy listos, y además, fue jugador y sabe como funcionan los vestuarios, nos puede gustar más o menos, pero es lo que hay. Elsabe, como cualquier entrenador del Madrid que haga lo que haga, incluso ganando, lo pondrán a caer de un burro. En otro equipo, un tío con 3 champions seguidas sería Dios para los restos de su vida.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Es verdad que queréis otra vez a Mbapies?



y a veinte más, llegando el verano serán 70, como todos los años.


----------



## Th89 (22 Dic 2022)

A ver si empieza a rodar la pelota otra vez, menudo coñazo otra vez con la humareda de los fichajes de la prensa.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> A ver si empieza a rodar la pelota otra vez, menudo coñazo otra vez con la humareda de los fichajes de la prensa.



Sabes quye cuando ruede será aun peor, será la misma mierda de rumores más los anti diciendo sus chorradas habituales contra jugadores y entrenador.
Los videos de rueda de prensa de los entrenadores del Madrid deberían ser una te´sis de como tener paciencia infinita ante la estupidez periodística.


----------



## Roedr (22 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Es verdad que queréis otra vez a Mbapies?



Ratapé está en el PSG divino de la muerte. Lo suyo es que continúe su exitosa carrera ahí, como Neymar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ratapé está en el PSG divino de la muerte. Lo suyo es que continúe su exitosa carrera ahí, como Neymar.



SE le ha olvidado Messi, que seguro que renueva por dos años más.  Ahora que es campeón del mundo a por dos champions seguidas.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (22 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Normal, los equipos se mueven así, tenísa al que se había pgado una pasta y tenía que dar la cara, no a un chaval que no podías darle la resonsabilidad total, sin olvidar que cuando fallaba goles la prensa y el público masacraba a Vinicius. A toro pasado todos somos muy listos, y además, fue jugador y sabe como funcionan los vestuarios, nos puede gustar más o menos, pero es lo que hay. Elsabe, como cualquier entrenador del Madrid que haga lo que haga, incluso ganando, lo pondrán a caer de un burro. En otro equipo, un tío con 3 champions seguidas sería Dios para los restos de su vida.



Pero no lo puedes poner se suplente o de carrilero derecho el día que te juegas lo gordo contra el Chelsea. 

Zidane es otro al que quiero ver en otro contexto. La sombra de CR y de la MKC es demasiado alargada como para saber si ZZ es entrenador o un simple gestor de grupos. 

No me atrevo a decir por dónde van los tiros con él.


----------



## Th89 (22 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pero no lo puedes poner se suplente o de carrilero derecho el día que te juegas lo gordo contra el Chelsea.
> 
> Zidane es otro al que quiero ver en otro contexto. La sombra de CR y de la MKC es demasiado alargada como para saber si ZZ es entrenador o un simple gestor de grupos.
> 
> No me atrevo a decir por dónde van los tiros con él.



Es que si al final coge Francia lo tiene chupado... yo también quiero verle fuera del ecosistema Real Madrid, pero en un club, no en una Selección donde va a tener como 40 jugadores de nivel donde elegir.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (22 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Todos los de la selección argentina son paquetes..de paul Nahuel..han hecho una mierda de temporada...MC callister de un equipo de media tabla de la premier..
> 
> 
> Di María estaba jubilado casi .Messi arrastrándose en el psg..no sé qué vitaminas tomarían los boludos esos...



Un penalty a favor en el momento adecuado es la mejor de las vitaminas. La permisividad a la hora de cortar el juego con faltas-atropello al contrario también ayuda.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Dic 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Es verdad que queréis otra vez a Mbapies?



Los follanegros lo querrán aunque se limpie su culo de negro con el escudo del Madrid.

La gente madridista de bien le deseamos una lesión de esas gordas y que se arruine.
Dios ya se lo ha pagado con un trabelo, algo es.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y este cuanto ?



*Este más, aunque tampoco 150 ni de coña.*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *Este más, aunque tampoco 150 ni de coña.*



es la nueva norma,hay que pagar un griton de euros por cada negro ..o medio negro de medio pelo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> es la nueva norma,hay que pagar un griton de euros por cada negro ..o medio negro de medio pelo



Con los magrebíes de calidad que hay en la masía no se porque no pescan alli


----------



## Agente Coulson (22 Dic 2022)

Moñigo Rejön dijo:


> Benzema y Modric necesitan un recambio, con lo que piden por Mbappe puedes fichar 20 promesas, de las que seguramente salgan 2 o 3 jugadores top
> 
> De Francia el mejor es el negrito del Eintracht, Kolo Muani, y de Croacia, además de Guardiol, me gustó mucho el portero, Livakovic
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Vlahovic podría dar muy buen rendimiento, ya que sufrimos con los equipos que se echan atrás. Y es compatible con Benzema si se quiere jugar con dos delanteros. Uno la espera en el área y otro sale a recibir en corto.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡Un Mundial de Clubes de 32 equipos en 2025!*
> 
> Gianni Infantino confirmó que el Madrid jugará el Mundial de Clubes del 1 al 11 de febrero en Marruecos. También anunció la ampliación a 32 a partir de 2025.



Pero eso es larguisimo, aunque fuera todo a ko


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Dic 2022)

Por dios y por la virgen que alguien me lo desmienta...









El Real Madrid prepara 1.000 millones para fichar a Mbappé, según la prensa italiana


El Real Madrid está dispuesto a tirar la casa por la ventana para fichar a Kylian Mbappé y prepara una oferta multimillonaria para hacerse con los servicios...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (22 Dic 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por dios y por la virgen que alguien me lo desmienta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Madrid no puede pagar esas cifras.
Ni mbappre ni haland ni belingam ni ostias. La pasta está en otros sitios. Además el Madrid se ha pulido el presupuesto de 10 años en el estadio.
Algún negro caerá que para eso están.
A seguir pescando macacos en vrasil


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por dios y por la virgen que alguien me lo desmienta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según me comentan por línea interna es mentira, el Madrid ahora está más pendiente de las jóvenes perlas magrebíes como muhamad y Josemi


----------



## Zarpa (22 Dic 2022)

feps dijo:


> Por menos de 100 kilos, delantero cero puro para los próximos cinco años. Que alguien llame a Florentino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Roedr dijo:


> Floren no se gasta 100 kilos en este ni enajenado. Imagino que tratará de estirar a Benzema hasta que llegue Endrick. Financieramente es lo más lógico.



En Turín echan de menos a Morata al que no pudieron retener por lo que les costó este...


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2022)

*Para Cristiano va a ser el lotería todos los días del año*


----------



## HDR (22 Dic 2022)

Dentro de 4 años que le den otro Mundial a Messi, y otros 100 más, mediante otros 27 penaltis inventados, para que el moro de Catar pueda de nuevo ponerle la mantilla transparente a su concubina preferida, y mientras tanto yo seguiré diciendo la verdad:

*No hay ni ha habido un jugador mejor que Cristiano Ronaldo.*


----------



## Agente Coulson (22 Dic 2022)

Para Florentino el fichaje es Bellingham y no Enzo.

Bellingham le abre el mercado anglosajón. Y Enzo el mercado argentino. No hay color.

Desde el punto de vista deportivo Enzo ocupa más posiciones (puede jugar de pivote como con Argentina) pero Bellingham es más parecido a Modric que es a quien se trata de remplazar.

Un jugador del que ya no se habla es Barella, que me parecía muy interesante y seguro que del gusto de Ancelotti. Pero le ha matado perderse el Mundial.


----------



## HDR (22 Dic 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Un jugador del que ya no se habla es Barella, que me parecía muy interesante y seguro que del gusto de Ancelotti. Pero le ha matado perderse el Mundial.



Pues por eso estará baratito, es el momento. El Mundial es un juego de trileros que hace que termines comprando jugadores al triple de su precio real.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (22 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> SE le ha olvidado Messi, que seguro que renueva por dos años más.  Ahora que es campeón del mundo a por dos champions seguidas.











Messi se reunió con el técnico de Newell's en Rosario


El capitán de la Selección, luego del épico triunfo en el Mundial de Qatar, se dirigió a su ciudad natal, donde se vio con Gabriel Heinze.




www.ambito.com


----------



## Edu.R (22 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pues espérate al mundial de clubes con 32 equipos que quiere el infantino ese



Es a lo que me refería. Al final será coger 8 equipos de Shempions y jugar una final eight.

Puede ser que de rebote se cuele alguno no europeo, pero muy improbable.

El fútbol necesita MENOS partidos, pero de más calidad. Y no tiene que ser la Superliga: Ligas nacionales de 16 equipos ayudarían bastante, por ejemplo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pero no lo puedes poner se suplente o de carrilero derecho el día que te juegas lo gordo contra el Chelsea.
> 
> Zidane es otro al que quiero ver en otro contexto. La sombra de CR y de la MKC es demasiado alargada como para saber si ZZ es entrenador o un simple gestor de grupos.
> 
> No me atrevo a decir por dónde van los tiros con él.



Los entrenadores la cagan,, ¿lo sabes no? mira que hizo super Guardiola en su partido contra el Madrid cuando jugaron con dos centrocampistas, hablando con Lillo como un niño pequeño, no puede ser, no puede ser.
Lo que ocurre es que los madridistas son los que más se han tragado que en el Madrid se juega al azar , sin táctica.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Dic 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por dios y por la virgen que alguien me lo desmienta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuentes muy fiables, sin duda, yo lo veo poco, apostaría ya por dos mil millones, la política del club de fichajes de los últimos años es gastarse millonadas en grandes estrellas. Parece que os gustan las trolas, cuanto más grandes, mejor.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pero eso es larguisimo, aunque fuera todo a ko



No sé como van a meter 7 partidos más en un calendario que es domingo-miércoles 9 meses al año... el fútbol se está volviendo tan físico por la sobrecarga de partidos que hay. Si en vez de jugar 60 partidos al año se jugasen 45, el físico no sería tan importante. Luego nos quejamos que hay partidos "con falta de ritmo".

Se están cargando la esencia del fútbol por la pasta. Es lamentable.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2022)

No os engañeis!!! Nuestro entrenador es pepe Guardiola!!!!!!! 
Sólo el nos hará alcanzar la máxima gloria!!!! 

Pepe Guardiola es el dios supremo!!!

Con su staff tecnico, Xavi entrenador FIFA del año, Iniesta el comunicador y por supuesto las grandes figuras emergentes magrebíes de la massia!!!!!! 

Madridistas sol hay un camino y ese camino es pepe Guardiola!!!!!!


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> No sé como van a meter 7 partidos más en un calendario que es domingo-miércoles 9 meses al año... el fútbol se está volviendo tan físico por la sobrecarga de partidos que hay. Si en vez de jugar 60 partidos al año se jugasen 45, el físico no sería tan importante. Luego nos quejamos que hay partidos "con falta de ritmo".
> 
> Se están cargando la esencia del fútbol por la pasta. Es lamentable.



A lo mejor es ko directo, y solo son 5 partidos


----------



## HDR (22 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pero eso es larguisimo, aunque fuera todo a ko



Han visto lo del mes enero para Mundial de naciones en invierno y les ha gustado perennizarlo con los clubes


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2022)

*Escenario ideal para Ceballos*

El utrerano, ante las potenciales bajas en la medular del Madrid, tiene una gran oportunidad para reivindicarse en el partido ante el Valladolid desde el once.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Moñigo Rejön (23 Dic 2022)

El mundialito de clubes con 32 equipos ya tiene ganador: el Psg


----------



## Maestroscuroo (23 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Los entrenadores la cagan,, ¿lo sabes no? mira que hizo super Guardiola en su partido contra el Madrid cuando jugaron con dos centrocampistas, hablando con Lillo como un niño pequeño, no puede ser, no puede ser.
> Lo que ocurre es que los madridistas son los que más se han tragado que en el Madrid se juega al azar , sin táctica.



Pero tú puedes cagarla modificando un sistema, no cambiando un jugador que estaba comprobado que no valía. Son 2 cosas muy diferentes.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No os engañeis!!! Nuestro entrenador es pepe Guardiola!!!!!!!
> Sólo el nos hará alcanzar la máxima gloria!!!!
> 
> Pepe Guardiola es el dios supremo!!!
> ...



Lagarto lagarto


----------



## xilebo (23 Dic 2022)

*El Cacereño se lleva el Gordo*

El Real Madrid visitará Cáceres en dieciseisavos, ronda que se jugará del 3 al 5 de enero. El Barça se verá las caras con el Intercity.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Dic 2022)

Bueno, chicos, me voy a un paraje un poco perdido en el que puede que no tenga Internet.

Así que...

FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS.


----------



## El chepa (23 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Cacereño se lleva el Gordo*
> 
> El Real Madrid visitará Cáceres en dieciseisavos, ronda que se jugará del 3 al 5 de enero. El Barça se verá las caras con el Intercity.



El InterCity? Eso no es una línea de tren o de bus?
Veo venir el titular: "El barsa no pudo contra el autobús del InterCity..."


----------



## fred (23 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Paco Buyo siempre en mi equipo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, chicos, me voy a un paraje un poco perdido en el que puede que no tenga Internet.
> 
> Así que...
> 
> FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS.




Que tenga usted una buena navidad, no obstante y a pesar de sus peticiones nada mejor que un buen video para despedir el año...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (23 Dic 2022)

Me pregunto si la prensa enemiga usara este resultado para hablar de crisis o ni eso...









El Real Madrid se atasca ante el Getafe


Ancelotti alineó a nombres como Courtois, Lucas Vázquez, Alaba, Rüdiger,Nacho, Valverde, Kroos, Dani Ceballos, Asensio, Hazard y Benzema.




as.com


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (23 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Escenario ideal para Ceballos*
> 
> El utrerano, ante las potenciales bajas en la medular del Madrid, tiene una gran oportunidad para reivindicarse en el partido ante el Valladolid desde el once.



Y a quien le importa?

A su novia a, a su madre??

A tomar porculo el luser este!


Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pero tú puedes cagarla modificando un sistema, no cambiando un jugador que estaba comprobado que no valía. Son 2 cosas muy diferentes.



Los entrenadores no ponen muchas a veces a los que les gustaría, hay muchas historias en un vestuario. A ver quién coño se atreve a quitar al enano hormonado por ejemplo, el que lo hacía se cagaba porque el señorito no entrenaba al día siguiente, y la prensa calla. Las cosas no son como gustarían que fuesen. En el Madrid lo mismo.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (23 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Los entrenadores no ponen muchas a veces a los que les gustaría, hay muchas historias en un vestuario. A ver quién coño se atreve a quitar al enano hormonado por ejemplo, el que lo hacía se cagaba porque el señorito no entrenaba al día siguiente, y la prensa calla. Las cosas no son como gustarían que fuesen. En el Madrid lo mismo.



Sí pero ahí estas justificando un claro caso de nepotismo ante una evidencia más que palpable. No venía a cuento que Hazard jugara ese día y eso no es un código de vestuario. Era tirarse piedras contra su tejado.

Y lo de comparar a Messi y sus mimos, con Hazard en el Madrid lo siento pero no te lo puedo comprar. Messi sostuvo el club durante 10 años él sólo. El otro dijo en la celebración de la 14 que el año que viene sería el suyo... y sigue estando fondón por decirlo bajito.

A ZZ loas por todo lo hecho pero en sus 2 últimos años no hizo más que dar bandazos. Si hoy siguiera en el Madrid es bastante probable que gente como Militao, Rodrygo o Vinicius ya no estuvieran en el Madrid. Y eso es un hecho demostrable ya que Militao y Rodrygo estaban por detrás de Asensio/Varane/Ramos en la rotación.


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Sí pero ahí estas justificando un claro caso de nepotismo ante una evidencia más que palpable. No venía a cuento que Hazard jugara ese día y eso no es un código de vestuario. Era tirarse piedras contra su tejado.
> 
> Y lo de comparar a Messi y sus mimos, con Hazard en el Madrid lo siento pero no te lo puedo comprar. Messi sostuvo el club durante 10 años él sólo. El otro dijo en la celebración de la 14 que el año que viene sería el suyo... y sigue estando fondón por decirlo bajito.
> 
> A ZZ loas por todo lo hecho pero en sus 2 últimos años no hizo más que dar bandazos. Si hoy siguiera en el Madrid es bastante probable que gente como Militao, Rodrygo o Vinicius ya no estuvieran en el Madrid. Y eso es un hecho demostrable ya que Militao y Rodrygo estaban por detrás de Asensio/Varane/Ramos en la rotación.



ESo pasa en muchos clubs, además de historias que no sabemos, pasa en trabajos, etc. No siempre hay justicia o juega el mejor, además, el entrenador tiene sus motivos, es el no tu ni yo. Sobre Messi, ese tipo en los últimos años arruino el club, se arrastraba por europa, con toda la prensa a favor, ganando ligas con arbitrajes y corrupción a punta pala. Su último contrato era de 140 al año, un tipo que a los primoerse de liga o en Europa no les hacia ni cosquillas, ah, y cuando ganaba también Neymar y otros hicieron mucho en varias competiciones, que en los últimos años estaba desaparecido siempre en los grandes momentos. Nunca he visto un tipo mejor tratado por la prensa por mucho qeu se estrellase.

Los entrenadores la cagan y eso beneficia a los otros equipos, como benefició que Guardiola pusiese a un tipo que no podía correr como Vinicius a defenderlo en medio campo, pero no vi críticas al Dios Guardiola. Zidane hizo cagadas, claro que si, como las hacemos todas, además de que no tenemos ni puta idea de lo que pasa en un vestuario, también tuvo logros pero en este equipo, en el Madrid gusta fustigarse hasta el infinito.


----------



## JimTonic (23 Dic 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Me pregunto si la prensa enemiga usara este resultado para hablar de crisis o ni eso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a ver si nos elimiinan pronto de ahi


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Dic 2022)

qué pena... más por el RM que por este esperpento fichado por FloPer


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Dic 2022)

No hacen controles de alcoholemía antes de entrar en directo??


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> qué pena... más por el RM que por este esperpento fichado por FloPer
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302978



Yo alucino con que alucinen.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (24 Dic 2022)

Locura total... Los rivales van a flipar cuando se pongan a contar los trozos de hojalata y vean que son todos diferentes...

¡Puto crack el FloPer!


*El 'puzzle' del Bernabéu es una locura: 13.200 lamas a medida cubrirán la fachada... ¡y cada una es diferente!*






 El 'puzzle' del Bernabéu es una locura: 13.200 lamas a medida cubrirán la fachada... ¡y cada una es diferente!


La fachada del nuevo Santiago Bernabéu va tomando su espectacular forma y la llamativa estructura formada por lamas individuales y únicas ha sido protagonista de un didáctico repor




www.marca.com


----------



## Edu.R (24 Dic 2022)

Bueno, habrá que ir entrando en calor.

No tuvimos un buen final de Liga en Noviembre por la mundialitis. Esperemos que fuese por eso. La visita a Valladolid es "rarilla", veremos como se da.

En las primeras 5-6 semanas nos jugamos dos titulos, seguir dándo caña en Liga y la Copa ya veremos.

El Barcelona arranca contra Espanyol, Atleti y Getafe sin Lewandoski. Se pueden dejar puntos.

Feliz Navidad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Dic 2022)

Que pasa este año? Se retrasa la gala navideña de burbuja?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Dic 2022)

Publican en el casa blanca news que Amrabat firmaría con el Madrid año y medio.

El magrebie de 35 años de esta manera habría realizado su sueño de niño.

En la planta noble del Bernabéu ya se habla de una presentación el dia 30, sería familiar, con su mujer Fátima y su madre.


----------



## Satori (24 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Publican en el casa blanca news que Amrabat firmaría con el Madrid año y medio.
> 
> El magrebie de 35 años de esta manera habría realizado su sueño de niño.
> 
> En la planta noble del Bernabéu ya se habla de una presentación el dia 30, sería familiar, con su mujer Fátima y su madre.



Floren quiere vender más camisetas en Marruecos y ganarse a los menas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Dic 2022)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> qué pena... más por el RM que por este esperpento fichado por FloPer
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302978



El Madrí alucina con que siga aquí y no se haya ido a tomar por culo ya.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> No hacen controles de alcoholemía antes de entrar en directo??



Pedrerol sabe de sobra a los personajes que se contratan, viven de eso.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Moñigo Rejön (25 Dic 2022)

Mudryk descontento con el Shakhtar: oportunidad de oro para Florentino


Mykhaylo Mudryk ha afirmado en rueda de prensa que el precio de 100 millones que el Shakhtar le colocó no le gustó en absoluto




amp.donbalon.com


----------



## xilebo (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



EN el Marsa para encontrar una noticia serie sobre deporte tienes que ver lo menos 20 idioteces. Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas, eso si, luego de tácticas de fútbol, etc, de temas serios ni puta idea. Opinadores con los días contados.


----------



## xilebo (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Cojonudo, solo falta que sea verdad, quieren meter un lateral izquierdo cuando lleva el equipo años con laterales derechos muy flojos comparados con los izquierdos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> EN el Marsa para encontrar una noticia serie sobre deporte tienes que ver lo menos 20 idioteces. Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas, eso si, luego de tácticas de fútbol, etc, de temas serios ni puta idea. Opinadores con los días contados.



En la radio igual. Opinólogos de todo pero de fútbol se habla muy poco. Por eso me encantaba cuando el año pasado había previas de partidos y daba gusto escuchar a Miquel Soler hablando de tácticas. Una gozada. Pero en la radio eso no vende.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Otra grande igual que Bellingham, pero me da que no va a venir ninguno. Por mucho que seamos el Madrí, la liga española no atrae nada. Algunos siguen sin pillar que la Premier está arrasando con todo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Cojonudo, solo falta que sea verdad, quieren meter un lateral izquierdo cuando lleva el equipo años con laterales derechos muy flojos comparados con los izquierdos.



Bien, pero...¿qué lateral derecho hay ahora mismo que se salga?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Otra grande igual que Bellingham, pero me da que no va a venir ninguno. Por mucho que seamos el Madrí, la liga española no atrae nada. Algunos siguen sin pillar que la Premier está arrasando con todo.



La imagen del Real Madrid como equipo asociado a la Champions es lo único que nos puede salvar. La 14ª ha sido providencial a este respecto.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (27 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



La hostia ....

Era como Terminator.

*Taluec.*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La imagen del Real Madrid como equipo asociado a la Champions es lo único que nos puede salvar. La 14ª ha sido providencial a este respecto.



Los que vienen es por la grandeza de ese Madrí, pero tiene las horas contadas si la liga española no retoma el vuelo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> La hostia ....
> 
> Era como Terminator.
> 
> *Taluec.*



Buyo era acojonante.


----------



## ravenare (27 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Buyo era acojonante.



Ahora es un despojo que sale drogado hasta las trancas en el chiringuito. La verdad no sé entiende como alguien que lo ha sido todo puede acabar así, haciendo el ridículo en la tele.


----------



## xilebo (27 Dic 2022)

*Paseando un león albino, lo normal*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Paseando un león albino, lo normal*



el bicho es precioso, pero ya hay que ser hortera joder, dios da pan a quien sólo come sopas


----------



## Andr3ws (27 Dic 2022)

Señores, el 2022 se acaba. Ha sido un gran año para el Real Madrid, ganando títulos y dando un apretón a las obras del Santiago Bernabéu. Además el Balón de Oro de Karim, que dudó que nunca nadie lo haya merecido tanto como él este año.
Está claro que no jugamos como el Barça o algún equipo inglés de esos que nadan en dinero, pero tenemos nuestras cositas……

Las cositas:



Que en 2023 la buena corriente del club y del equipo siga y continúen los éxitos.
¡¡¡Hala, Madrid!!!


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bien, pero...¿qué lateral derecho hay ahora mismo que se salga?



No tengo ni idea, eso lo sabrán los ejjjjpertoh, lo que si veo es que MEndy Y Alaba son mejores que Carvajal y el GAllego,. Carvajal tiene que estar perfecto fisicamente para jugar bien, en caso contrario va a destiempo, suele cagarla con faltas inútiles, penaltis, inseguridad, etc, o esta como al final de la temporada pasada o es miedo continuo. Lucas cumple, pero no se le puede pedir mucho más. MEndy al menos defensivamente cumple mucho más y en ataque aunque se le critica mucho ( ya más por costumbre) a veces aportar mucho más que Carvajal, lo único es los riesgos que se toma sacando el balón.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> La hostia ....
> 
> Era como Terminator.
> 
> *Taluec.*



Estaba de la cabeza para allá, como aquella que lio con el puñetazo y el teatro que montó, tuvo unos años muy buenos, pero comparado con el nivel de ahora, nada que ver.


----------



## Th89 (27 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Jajaja a las nenazas de ahora me gustaría verlas con entradas así.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Jajaja a las nenazas de ahora me gustaría verlas con entradas así.



Las he visto ahora mucho peores, a Vinicius le han hecho entradas terribles este año, la suerte es que no le lesionaran.


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Dic 2022)

Disfruten...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Dic 2022)

Xavi Hernández será el nuevo seleccionador nacional:









Xavi: «El entorno de la selección es complicado y más con un seleccionador que no lleva jugadores del Madrid»


El exfutbolista del Barcelona y del combinado nacional valora la actuación de España en la Eurocopa




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Dic 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Xavi Hernández será el nuevo seleccionador nacional:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo el mundo sabe que la culpa de que el buen papel de España en el mundial no haya sido aun mejor es del real madrid ya que no tiene españoles de calidad y el poder mediatico madridista ha influenciado negativemente por no llevar a Nacho.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Dic 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe que la culpa de que el buen papel de España en el mundial no haya sido aun mejor porque el real madrid no tiene españoles de calidad



Probablemente quiso usted escribir _calidac_.


----------



## xilebo (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (28 Dic 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Xavi Hernández será el nuevo seleccionador nacional:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Ha visto ustec la fecha del articulo que enlaza?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Dic 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Ha visto ustec la fecha del articulo que enlaza?



¿Ha visto _ustec _qué día es hoy?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (28 Dic 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Xavi Hernández será el nuevo seleccionador nacional:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gran futbolista y mejor vidente


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No tengo ni idea, eso lo sabrán los ejjjjpertoh, lo que si veo es que MEndy Y Alaba son mejores que Carvajal y el GAllego,. Carvajal tiene que estar perfecto fisicamente para jugar bien, en caso contrario va a destiempo, suele cagarla con faltas inútiles, penaltis, inseguridad, etc, o esta como al final de la temporada pasada o es miedo continuo. Lucas cumple, pero no se le puede pedir mucho más. MEndy al menos defensivamente cumple mucho más y en ataque aunque se le critica mucho ( ya más por costumbre) a veces aportar mucho más que Carvajal, lo único es los riesgos que se toma sacando el balón.



Pero como decía antes, laterales derechos sobresalientes no hay, o como mucho Arnold del Pool, y a ese no lo sacas de ahí. Por eso, con los dos que tenemos vamos servidos.Achraf quizás mejoraba a ambos, pero no tuvimos paciencia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Las he visto ahora mucho peores, a Vinicius le han hecho entradas terribles este año, la suerte es que no le lesionaran.



Y van a seguir buscándole mientras los árbitros miran para otro lado. Lo del Cádiz y el Rayo es de juzgado de guardia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero como decía antes, laterales derechos sobresalientes no hay, o como mucho Arnold del Pool, y a ese no lo sacas de ahí. Por eso, con los dos que tenemos vamos servidos.Achraf quizás mejoraba a ambos, pero no tuvimos paciencia.



Si no hya nada por ahí mejor que lo que tenemos , (que se fichable, claro) apañado va el equipo. Como se lesione Carvajal y teniendo en cuenta la nula confianza en Odriozola, va a ser de risa.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (28 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si no hya nada por ahí mejor que lo que tenemos , (que se fichable, claro) apañado va el equipo. Como se lesione Carvajal y teniendo en cuenta la nula confianza en Odriozola, va a ser de risa.



Pues tal y como está, deseo fervientemente que Carvajal se lesione de larga duración sin que afecte a su salud futura (unas fibras de las que ir recayendo mensualmente rollo Prosinecki). Teniendo a Militao, Nacho o Valverde, 0 miedos a si se lesiona Carvajal. El miedo llega con él en el campo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pues tal y como está, deseo fervientemente que Carvajal se lesione de larga duración sin que afecte a su salud futura (unas fibras de las que ir recayendo mensualmente rollo Prosinecki). Teniendo a Militao, Nacho o Valverde, 0 miedos a si se lesiona Carvajal. El miedo llega con él en el campo.



y miguel en donde lo habeis encerrado?


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pues tal y como está, deseo fervientemente que Carvajal se lesione de larga duración sin que afecte a su salud futura (unas fibras de las que ir recayendo mensualmente rollo Prosinecki). Teniendo a Militao, Nacho o Valverde, 0 miedos a si se lesiona Carvajal. El miedo llega con él en el campo.



Esos de laterales derechos no aportan mucho( para mi poco entender futbolero), los prefiero de centrales o en el centro del campo. Cierto que con Carvajal cuando defiende cerca del área me entran escalofríos.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (28 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Esos de laterales derechos no aportan mucho( para mi poco entender futbolero), los prefiero de centrales o en el centro del campo. Cierto que con Carvajal cuando defiende cerca del área me entran escalofríos.



Militao no hizo mal Mundial en el latera, bastante mejor que Koundé cuando lo hace en el Barcelona o Francia. 
El verdadero dueño de esa banda debería de ser el Vinicius lateral en no más de 3 años, previa cesión a un primera los 2 próximos. 
El mercado de laterales es un erial.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (28 Dic 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y miguel en donde lo habeis encerrado?



Miguel es zurdo y a día de hoy no mejora ni lo que hay en el club, ni a Fran García que parece ser el verdadero objetivo.


----------



## 11kjuan (28 Dic 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> La hostia ....
> 
> Era como Terminator.
> 
> *Taluec.*



En ese vídeo solo veo a dos de los mayores mafiosos e hijos de puta del reino de España quejarse.

El fenecido Jesús Gil y Enrique Cerezo.


----------



## 11kjuan (28 Dic 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¿Ha visto ustec la fecha del articulo que enlaza?



Javier Hernández Sería el seleccionador ideal.

El claro ejemplo de cómo España está en manos de traidores y quinta columnistas.

Que ganas de remar me entran


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Militao no hizo mal Mundial en el latera, bastante mejor que Koundé cuando lo hace en el Barcelona o Francia.
> El verdadero dueño de esa banda debería de ser el Vinicius lateral en no más de 3 años, previa cesión a un primera los 2 próximos.
> El mercado de laterales es un erial.



Pues por ahora no ha destacado nada, pero nada por las referencias que he visto, como no espabile.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Dic 2022)

Y otro golito de Jalan el vikingo, pero mejor tener una recva de niggas


----------



## _Suso_ (28 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y otro golito de Jalan el vikingo, pero mejor tener una recva de niggas



Con eso no estoy de acuerdo, el Madrid necesitaba rejuvenecer el equipo y lo está haciendo muy bien compitiendo con los jeques, no somos el city que pone mil millones encima de la mesa y ficha ocho centrocampistas, diez defensas y a Haaland en diez años, con eso no se puede competir.

Haaland sólo podía acabar en el City o el PSG, es así de simple, mucho dinero, no se puede competir con ellos por esa vía.

Mal no lo está haciendo el Madrid viendo el futuro y yendo a por jóvenes, de momento cinco champions de nueve.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Dic 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Con eso no estoy de acuerdo, el Madrid necesitaba rejuvenecer el equipo y lo está haciendo muy bien compitiendo con los jeques, no somos el city que pone mil millones encima de la mesa y ficha ocho centrocampistas, diez defensas y a Haaland en diez años, con eso no se puede competir.
> 
> Haaland sólo podía acabar en el City o el PSG, es así de simple, mucho dinero, no se puede competir con ellos por esa vía.
> 
> Mal no lo está haciendo el Madrid viendo el futuro y yendo a por jóvenes, de momento cinco champions de nueve.



Muy pronto se ha olvidado que se manejaron cifras mvcho peores con el tortuga

2º de Jalan, btw


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (28 Dic 2022)

Afición de PSG respalda a Mbappé y manda un ‘dardo’ a Messi: “Tú eres el campeón”


En el regreso del PSG a la Ligue 1 contra el Estrasbourg, la afición parisina expresó su apoyo a Kylian Mbappé por medio de una pancarta, y con un mensaje con dardo a Lionel Messi: "Tú eres el campeón"




www.foxsports.com.mx


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (28 Dic 2022)

No os enteráis de que lo que está haciendo el Madrid es un milagro

no se puede competir con la premier y el QSG

el madrid quería fichar a Enzo del Benfica

la cláusula de rescisión es de 120 millones, pues ha llegado el Chelsea, y ha ofrecido 130 del tirón


----------



## _Suso_ (28 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Muy pronto se ha olvidado que se manejaron cifras mvcho peores con el tortuga
> 
> 2º de Jalan, btw



Si el Madrid llega a fichar a la tortuga hubiera dado un golpe en la mesa brutal y demostró poder económico, no pudo, pues al menos tiene plan b y variado además, el día que Haaland levante tantas champions como el Madrid en nueve años ya hablamos, que no va a pasar ni de coña.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Dic 2022)

Moñigo Rejön dijo:


> No os enteráis de que lo que está haciendo el Madrid es un milagro
> 
> no se puede competir con la premier y el QSG
> 
> ...



dinero ruso judio


----------



## Suprimo (28 Dic 2022)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Si el Madrid llega a fichar a la tortuga hubiera dado un golpe en la mesa brutal y demostró poder económico, no pudo, pues al menos tiene plan b y variado además, el día que Haaland levante tantas champions como el Madrid en nueve años ya hablamos, que no va a pasar ni de coña.



La diferencia entre el que ha querido un equipo para acceder a ganar títvlos y otro que está por la pasta es abismal, un golpe en la mesa no se da con un tipo que prefiere la liga francesa, veremos a posteriori quién se termina devaluando más


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (28 Dic 2022)

El padre de Haaland ya jugó en el city

nunca quiso venir al madrid o al barsa


----------



## Suprimo (28 Dic 2022)

El peseyé ganando de penaltito en el 95' a lo pvpas frente al penúltimo y con Neymar expvlsado


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (28 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El peseyé ganando de penaltito en el 95' a lo pvpas frente al penúltimo y con Neymar expvlsado



Ese vestuario es un polvorín


----------



## Raul83 (29 Dic 2022)

Blue Lock, pedazo anime de fútbol






Está guapísimo. Les sale humo por los ojos.


Empezó en Octubre. Van por el 11. Sacan uno nuevo los Sábados a las 21.
Por ahora serán 24 capítulos.

El manga se edita en España desde hace meses por Planeta Cómic. 7,95€ el tomo.
https://www.fnac.es/a9026896/Yusuke-Nomura-Blue-Lock-nº-1

En Crunchyroll se puede ver gratis los 3 primeros.
https://www.crunchyroll.com/es-es/series/G4PH0WEKE/bluelock

- - Blue Lock, pedazo anime de fútbol


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Dic 2022)

Moñigo Rejön dijo:


> Afición de PSG respalda a Mbappé y manda un ‘dardo’ a Messi: “Tú eres el campeón”
> 
> 
> En el regreso del PSG a la Ligue 1 contra el Estrasbourg, la afición parisina expresó su apoyo a Kylian Mbappé por medio de una pancarta, y con un mensaje con dardo a Lionel Messi: "Tú eres el campeón"
> ...



Me$$i es un mercenario y le da igual, pero no debería olvidar que los del QSG no le van a comer la polla como los del far$A.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



No deja de ser un enchufado. Sin su padre se comería una mierda.


----------



## filets (29 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me$$i es un mercenario y le da igual, pero no debería olvidar que los del QSG no le van a comer la polla como los del far$A.



Messi queria ofrecer la copa del mundo a los aficionados del PSG
ASi de retrasado es


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2022)

*Así reparte LaLiga los millones de televisión en Primera y Segunda*

El Real Madrid fue el que más ganó en la temporada 21-22, superando al Barça. Hasta ocho clubes suben sus ganancias por TV. El impacto de CVC todavía no se nota.


----------



## Andr3ws (29 Dic 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Blue Lock, pedazo anime de fútbol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder que bueno, le echaré un ojo. 

Ya lo gosé con Haikyū!! en su dia...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Dic 2022)

Muere Pelé: el fútbol pierde a su 'Rey'


Pelé ha muerto. Se acaba de ir un mito del fútbol, uno de los mejores jugadores de la historia, sin duda el mejor de su época. Edson Arantes do Nascimento ha fallecido a los 82 año




www.marca.com


----------



## Th89 (29 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Pero el fútbol es de lo aficionados cantaban los corderitos a sueldo de Ceferino y Tebas


----------



## filets (29 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Pero el fútbol es de lo aficionados cantaban los corderitos a sueldo de Ceferino y Tebas



Les llenamos el campo y encima nos insultan
Si fuera el RM con los equipos asi (el 99%) anunciaria que llevo al Castilla para joderles la recaudacion


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Dic 2022)

Ha muerto Pelé. Dep.


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Moñigo Rejön (29 Dic 2022)

Dep Pelé

Ganó más con el Cosmos que Messi con el QSG


----------



## Woden (29 Dic 2022)

Requiescat in pace.


----------



## Andr3ws (30 Dic 2022)

Os dejo por aquí una cronica de un Real Madrid - Santos (amistoso) en el año 1959. Di Stefano VS Pelé. 









El día que Pelé y Di Stéfano se enfrentaron por primera vez


Hay partidos de fútbol que solo se viven y se juegan una vez. Este fue el caso de un Real Madrid - Santos entre Di Stéfano y Pelé.




www.kodromagazine.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Así reparte LaLiga los millones de televisión en Primera y Segunda*
> 
> El Real Madrid fue el que más ganó en la temporada 21-22, superando al Barça. Hasta ocho clubes suben sus ganancias por TV. El impacto de CVC todavía no se nota.



mientras tanto la PREMIER con los jeques cagandose en el fairplay financiero en el pecho...y los garrulos del marca diciendo"ejj que los derechos de tv en inglaterra"


----------



## Silluzollope (30 Dic 2022)

Moñigo Rejön dijo:


> El padre de Haaland ya jugó en el city
> 
> nunca quiso venir al madrid o al barsa



Ningún jugador del City de la época del padre tenia nivel para un Madrid o un Barça. Más que no querer el fue que no le quisieron.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Dic 2022)

Bueno, vamos a ver que tal se nos da en Valladolid y como empieza esta temporada de apenas 5 meses.

El prólogo muy bueno: título ganado, clasificación en Champions (Aunque de nuevo sin suerte con el sorteo de cruces) y la Liga con dos candidatos y nosotros somos uno de ellos.

La Liga y la Supercopa son necesarias: nuestra aspiración realista es que el Barcelona siga con la PUSESIÓ sin ganar nada comiendo pienso. La Champions habría que hacer otro 2022 y eso no es realista. Pero habrá que jugar y ver que pasa.

Feliz 2023.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Dic 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Ningún jugador del City de la época del padre tenia nivel para un Madrid o un Barça. Más que no querer el fue que no le quisieron.



Jugó en el Leeds, en un City de mitad de tabla para abajo y era defensa. Ningún equipo de fuera de Inglaterra se habría interesado por él.

Extranjeros "top" de la Liga española entre 1995 y 2000: Rivaldo, Figo, Vieri... Del Real Madrid en concreto, Roberto Carlos, Suker, Mijatovic, Seedorf. Un defensa extranjero del Real Madrid tenía que tener mínimo el nivel de Panucci, internacional en una selección importante.

Eso sí, en el FCB jugaban Amunike y Bogarde.


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, vamos a ver que tal se nos da en Valladolid y como empieza esta temporada de apenas 5 meses.
> 
> El prólogo muy bueno: título ganado, clasificación en Champions (Aunque de nuevo sin suerte con el sorteo de cruces) y la Liga con dos candidatos y nosotros somos uno de ellos.
> 
> ...



Es imprescindible ganar esta Liga, ya que no se ganan dos seguidas desde hace demasiado. La Champions es un premio, si se cae con el Pool sólo será un medio fracaso, si se gana otra vez arde media Europa. Y la Copa para que sude Hazard y Asensio se luzca buscando un buen contrato en la MLS.


----------



## The Replicant (30 Dic 2022)

ganar esta liga va a ser más dificil que la champiñons, como muestra un botón:









¡Lewandowski recibe la cautelar y podrá jugar contra el Espanyol!


El delantero polaco podrá jugar contra el Espanyol después de que el Tribunal Central Contencioso de Madrid haya concedido una medida cautelar a su sanción.




as.com





vuelve la liga, vuelve el VARsa


----------



## Edu.R (30 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> ganar esta liga va a ser más dificil que la champiñons, como muestra un botón:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un partido de sanción por doble amarilla y 2 más por el gesto. El que es IRREFUTABLE es el de la doble amarilla, y es el que va a jugar. 

Es una cautelar, quiere decirse que se aplaza la sanción. Lo que pasa que es un partido más exigente para el Barcelona que contra el GIRONA, que sería el 3° partido.

Que nos expliquen como sancionan a alguien en noviembre y le mueven una sanción el día antes de un partido, cuando habían hecho ya no sé cuantas reclamaciones (todas denegadas)


----------



## Andr3ws (30 Dic 2022)

Para mí, cuando estoy viendo un partido en el Bernabeu, ver al Real Madrid montando una carga y realizando un contragolpe tras un robo de balón, es la máxima expresión del fútbol de primer nivel. Son los goles que más disfruto y los que más se aplauden sin duda.
Los dos equipos a la carrera, uno llevando la pelota a la velocidad del rayo y el otro intentando parar aquel vendabal, desorganizado por la sorpresa del ataque. 

Por algo en el himno de la Decima se dice "...ya ataca mi Madrid..."


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Un partido de sanción por doble amarilla y 2 más por el gesto. El que es IRREFUTABLE es el de la doble amarilla, y es el que va a jugar.
> 
> Es una cautelar, quiere decirse que se aplaza la sanción. Lo que pasa que es un partido más exigente para el Barcelona que contra el GIRONA, que sería el 3° partido.
> 
> Que nos expliquen como sancionan a alguien en noviembre y le mueven una sanción el día antes de un partido, cuando habían hecho ya no sé cuantas reclamaciones (todas denegadas)



Esta gente juega con red.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Esta gente juega con red.



Han recurrido a 3-4 tribunales hasta que al final uno les ha dado la cautelar.

Al final jugará también en el Civitas porque alargarán la cautelar, dirán que lo de la nariz no es sancionable y se quedará en un partido de sanción al gusto.

Luego en Europa les arbitran bien, y claro, a jugar la Europa League... y no es de una temporada.

Ojalá otra temporada ridícula a CERO. Aunque estos te ganan la Supercopa 2023 por penalties y te dicen que ni 4 champions seguidas tienen tanta épica.


----------



## filets (30 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Un partido de sanción por doble amarilla y 2 más por el gesto. El que es IRREFUTABLE es el de la doble amarilla, y es el que va a jugar.
> 
> Es una cautelar, quiere decirse que se aplaza la sanción. Lo que pasa que es un partido más exigente para el Barcelona que contra el GIRONA, que sería el 3° partido.
> 
> Que nos expliquen como sancionan a alguien en noviembre y le mueven una sanción el día antes de un partido, cuando habían hecho ya no sé cuantas reclamaciones (todas denegadas)



La cautelar la ha dado un tribunal de MADRID, luego a chuparle el culo a Ayuso


----------



## pepitoburbujas (30 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> ganar esta liga va a ser más dificil que la champiñons, como muestra un botón:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pensaba que era una inocentada.

Pero pensándolo mejor, si se pueden mover delitos de sedición, malversación, controlar a los jueces para que digan lo que uno quiere, etc, a gusto del que los comete, tampoco nos puede sorprender esto.


----------



## filets (30 Dic 2022)

Lewandosky es un biejo de 34 años. Tiene los partidos contados
Cuanto mas juegue antes se rompe
Lo que me jode es que al ser del equipo SECESIONISTA nadie le entra fuerte por lo que durara mas


----------



## feps (30 Dic 2022)

Tiene muy buena pinta, y se podría fichar. Sigo insistiendo en que Floper no va a pagar ninguna salvajada entrando en pujas con ingleses y PSG.









Kvaratskhelia, la estrella del Nápoles, se declara al Real Madrid


Khvicha Kvaratskhelia ha confesado su amor por el escudo blanco durante su infancia. El jugador del Napoli es una de las grandes estrellas de la liga italiana y no esconde su ilusión de jugar por el Real Madrid.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

*Más te vale, Carletto*


----------



## Chichimango (30 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Más te vale, Carletto*



Que se ande con ojo que lo mismo le retiran el carné de entrenador, cosas más raras se han visto en esta Españita nuestra, secuestrada por los limpiasables de Messi.


----------



## Roedr (30 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> La cautelar la ha dado un tribunal de MADRID, luego a chuparle el culo a Ayuso




Bien visto jaja


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> ganar esta liga va a ser más dificil que la champiñons, como muestra un botón:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no sé como seguís esta competición. Es que no teneis dignidad.

Yo hace tiempo que ni me interesa.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Dic 2022)

El mejor del mundo por país.
No estoy de acuerdo en Klose.


----------



## filets (30 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo no sé como seguís esta competición. Es que no teneis dignidad.
> 
> Yo hace tiempo que ni me interesa.



Yo solo sigo la SuperCopa que como pagan los moros el kalbo se tiene que joder y arbitrar bien al Madrid o no ve un duro


----------



## filets (30 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El mejor del mundo por país.
> No estoy de acuerdo en Klose.



Lothar Matthäus


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El mejor del mundo por país.
> No estoy de acuerdo en Klose.



En Francia es Platini.
En Alemania Beckenbauer, Gerd Müller o Rummenigge por encima de Klose.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Dic 2022)

El Español, el único equipo junto al Madrid que no son filiales del VAR$a









RCD Espanyol - Notícies


Notícies




www.rcdespanyol.com





El único que protesta cuando el VAR$a hace de las suyas.


----------



## Chichimango (30 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En Francia es Platini.
> En Alemania Beckenbauer, Gerd Müller o Rummenigge por encima de Klose.



Zidane le pega 200 patadas a Platini.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (30 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo no sé como seguís esta competición. Es que no teneis dignidad.
> 
> Yo hace tiempo que ni me interesa.



Un madridista de bien solo debe ver la Champions. 
El combo Tebas - Roures - Rubiales - Laporta apesta demasiado.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (30 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En Francia es Platini.
> En Alemania Beckenbauer, Gerd Müller o Rummenigge por encima de Klose.



Lo de Klose supongo será broma. Así a ojo hay unos 500 jugadores de fútbol mejores que Klose en Alemania.


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (30 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El Español, el único equipo junto al Madrid que no son filiales del VAR$a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahora la directiva del rcd español es abiertamente separatista

no hay banderas de españa en el estadio, solo la senyera

felicitan la diada en sus redes sociales pero no felicitan el 12 de octubre, por ejemplo


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Que se ande con ojo que lo mismo le retiran el carné de entrenador, cosas más raras se han visto en esta Españita nuestra, secuestrada por los limpiasables de Messi.



Pero si no puede ser una declaración más políticamente correcta,lo único que dice es que el ha visto a muchos grandes,que no se puede elegir a un solo jugador como el mejor de siempre bla bla...luego en privado opinará lo que le dé la gana.

Queda bien con su afición pero tampoco se moja dando un nombre que sea mejor que Messi y no se busca enemigos fuera tampoco.


----------



## Agente Coulson (30 Dic 2022)

El Espanyol debería pedir la suspensión cautelar de este encuentro.

Si gana el FCB, siendo determinante Lewandowski, y luego se confirma la sanción, se va a causar un daño irreparable al Espanyol.

La única solución es suspender los encuentros que ha de jugar el Barcelona (al menos los tres próximos) hasta que finalice el juicio.

Se presenta el escrito, al que el Juzgado no va a contestar a tiempo, y se anuncia que no se va a comparecer al encuentro.

Y a ver si cunde el ejemplo y otros clubs se unen a la revuelta


----------



## The Replicant (30 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El Español, el único equipo junto al Madrid que no son filiales del VAR$a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que opina el hamijo
@Pericoburbujista 

??


----------



## Edu.R (30 Dic 2022)

Yo solo veo la Liga por la Quiniela.


----------



## HDR (30 Dic 2022)

No es la Federación, ni Tebas ni ninguno de estos. Ha sido cosa del gobierno, que controla a los jueces a placer. Un par de llamadas y asunto zanjado. Tampoco va a cumplir el partido de sanción reglamentario por la tarjeta roja.

Los de ERC señalan y los de Podemos-Psoe hacen el trabajo, sea en economía, en educación o en el fulvo.

Ni siquiera van a dejar entrar a la afición del Español al Spotify, aunque hayan comprado entrada.


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Zidane le pega 200 patadas a Platini.



Tanto como 200 vueltas...

La opinión generalizada es que Platini era mejor.









Zinedine Zidane versus Michel Platini: ¿Quién fue mejor?


Los dos fueron más que jugadores, porque sus actuaciones los convirtieron en leyendas vivientes del fútbol francés.




www.mundiario.com


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

así que jugamos en un rato...


----------



## feps (30 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Tanto como 200 vueltas...
> 
> La opinión generalizada es que Platini era mejor.
> 
> ...



Yo vi jugar a ambos, y no hay color. Platini fue un gran futbolista, pero Zidane fue un genio.


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

*Todo a Brasil y Francia*

El Madrid tiene clara su política de fichajes, hacerse con talento joven para cimentar el futuro. Las minas más prolíficas las tiene localizadas. 359 M€ invertidos en futbolistas de ambos países desde 2018.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (30 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> que opina el hamijo
> @Pericoburbujista
> 
> ??



Todo lo que no sea no presentarse a jugar ese partido, estará mal hecho por el Español...

Y eso... Pues lo que ha dicho @Agente Coulson , pedir la suspensión cautelar del partido...

Es increíble lo que pasa con el Far$a, y luego se quejan de robos....


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Todo lo que no sea no presentarse a jugar ese partido, estará mal hecho por el Español...
> 
> Y eso... Pues lo que ha dicho @Agente Coulson , pedir la suspensión cautelar del partido...
> 
> Es increíble lo que pasa con el Far$a, y luego se quejan de robos....



capasao?


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> capasao?



Hoy me pierdo un emocionante partido frente al fachadolid. Bueno, que coño, si empieza a las 22H, me da tiempo.

Me ha dejado loco que mañana la parrilla de Dasn esté llena, tanto de liga como de Premier y de otros deportes. No sabía que tenían esa mentalidac de remeros los jvnjolistas.


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

¡Tenemos once del Real Madrid!

Ancelotti apuesta para acabar el 2022 tras el parón mundialista con *Courtois; Carvajal, Militao, Rüdiger, Mendy; Ceballos, Kroos, Valverde; Asensio, Vinicius y Benzema.*

Regresa Karim Benzema, la principal novedad. También regresan Carvajal y Rüdiger con respecto al último once, y entran Ceballos y Asensio por Tchouameni y Modric, con solo un entrenamiento tras la final. También se quedan Rodrygo y Alaba en el banquillo.


Los suplentes del Real Madrid

Lunin, Luis López, Alaba, Nacho, Vallejo, Odriozola, Lucas, Tchouameni, Camavinga, Modric, Hazard y Rodrygo.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (30 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> capasao?



Léete esto, por favor:









La liga está podrida


La liga española huele mal, con tufo podrido, de arriba a abajo y de izquierda a derecha. Y sin el menor disimulo. Como en esta Cataluña nuestra, donde seguimos bajo la dictadura “nazionalbarcelonista”.




www.lagradaonline.com


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Dic 2022)

Pero y la Superliga para cuando ?

No salió su Florentineza diciendo que el fútbol está muerto porque en vez de que un futbolista cobre 10 millones cobre solo 5 ?

Voy a ver si pillo un enlace pa ver el Madrid.


----------



## JimTonic (30 Dic 2022)

es que seria la leche si el español dice que perfecto que ellos esperan a a que el tribunal decida


----------



## filets (30 Dic 2022)

La Justicia ordinaria da la espalda al Sevilla


La sala primera de lo contencioso administrativo de Madrid denegó el pasado 21 de abril la solicitud del Sevilla CF de que fuera suspendida cautelarmente la sanción de cinco partidos impuesta a Javi Navarro



as.com





Esta misma sala le dijo que no al Sevilla









El recurso del Sevilla a la justicia ordinaria <b>incumple la normativa FIFA</b>


El anuncio del Sevilla de recurrir a la justicia ordinaria la decisión del Comité Español de Disciplina Deportiva (CEDD) de no suspender cautelarmente la sanción de cinco partidos impuesta a su jugador Javi Navarro contraviene el artículo 61.2 de los Estatutos de la FIFA.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## filets (30 Dic 2022)

Artículo 61 del reglamento de la UEFA: "el recurso a los tribunales ordinarios de justicia está prohibido, a menos que se especifique en la reglamentación de FIFA" ... "las asociaciones deberán incluir en sus estatutos una disposición por la cual sus clubes y miembros no podrán presentar una disputa ante los tribunales ordinarios, y deberán someter cualquier diferencia a los órganos jurisdiccionales de la asociación o confederación o de la FIFA".


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (30 Dic 2022)

La masa social que se siente española y anti separatista está siendo expulsada del estádio del español desde hace años 

a día de hoy, el rcd español es lo mismo que el Girona o el barza, clubes indepes


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Léete esto, por favor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aluciflipo con la mafia que tienen montada
pero luego que si el trampas y tal


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (30 Dic 2022)

El Madrid debe fichar a jóvenes promesas, no se puede competir con los jeques del QSG y la premier


----------



## filets (30 Dic 2022)

https://digitalhub.fifa.com/m/8222fe0e3964060/original/FIFA-LEGAL-HANDBOOK-EDITION-SEPTEMBER-2022.pdf



Articulo 58.2 del reglamento de la FIFA. Esta prohibido acudir a la justicia ordinaria


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (30 Dic 2022)

Los 3 jugadores que seguirá el Real Madrid en el Sudamericano Sub-20


El Sudamericano Sub-20 está a la vuelta de la esquina y varios equipos importantes de Europa seguirán de cerca el torneo para ojear a todos los jóvenes talentos...




www.fichajes.net


----------



## fachacine (30 Dic 2022)

Ye buenas, aquí a ver qué hacen estos cabrones. Vinicius, Rodrygo, Benzema, que se olviden de sus selecciones, es con el Madrid con el que se consigue la gloria


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pero y la Superliga para cuando ?
> 
> No salió su Florentineza diciendo que el fútbol está muerto porque en vez de que un futbolista cobre 10 millones cobre solo 5 ?
> 
> Voy a ver si pillo un enlace pa ver el Madrid.



La Superliga no podrá ser hasta que los grandes de Europa estén arruinados y se den cuenta de que hay que competir contra la Premier, que se lo va a llevar todo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Dic 2022)

juega ceballovic


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

se me hace raro ver tan pocos jugadores racializados en el once


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Dic 2022)

cada dia ronaldo esta mas fanegas


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La Superliga no podrá ser hasta que los grandes de Europa estén arruinados y se den cuenta de que hay que competir contra la Premier, que se lo va a llevar todo.



Era yo muy crío cuando el calcio era la liga soñada, con sus equipos imbatibles.

Me decían, el Milán, no se puede vencer al Milan, oh la Juve, que equipazo, el Inter eh, cuidado con el Inter, el parma colega, que juego, la Lazio, madre mía la Lazio

Y aquí estamos. Con equipos españoles jugando finales en Europa en todas las décadas.

La burbuja inglesa terminará por fagocitar a sus equipos. Como Júpiter con sus hijos.

Que copas europeas ha ganado el Arsenal el City o el Atlético para estar en la Superliga ?

Las mismas que el Rayo Vallecano. 

Lo que hay detrás de la Superliga es avaricia insana. Lo que no puede ser es que una camiseta de fútbol te cueste 90 pavos y los veranos en la feria de mi pueblo se la compre a un negro por 15.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Era yo muy crío cuando el calcio era la liga soñada, con sus equipos imbatibles.
> 
> Me decían, el Milán, no se puede vencer al Milan, oh la Juve, que equipado, el Inter eh, cuidado con el Inter.
> 
> ...



ciertas ayudas inyectables a los italianos en los 90...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Era yo muy crío cuando el calcio era la liga soñada, con sus equipos imbatibles.
> 
> Me decían, el Milán, no se puede vencer al Milan, oh la Juve, que equipado, el Inter eh, cuidado con el Inter.
> 
> ...



Pero Italia no era el centro económico de nada. Londres sí lo es, y los clubs ingleses son comprados por megaricos americanos y árabes. Lo que les acabará cabreando es ver como solo gana 1 de los ricachones y que solo 4 van a la champions.

Lo de los equipos españoles llegando a finales de Europa ya está llegando a su fin.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

Comparto linq funcionando... (usad VPN)



Spoiler









» Canal 3


Ver Canal 3 en vivo y gratis por internet | Pirlo TV




www.pirlotv.boo


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

sabeis que hoy toca palmatoria y/o remontada, no?
que os veo aquí a todos muy ufanos, aunque faltan dos los más merengues @Edge2 y CONANIN


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero Italia no era el centro económico de nada. Londres sí lo es, y los clubs ingleses son comprados por megaricos americanos y árabes. Lo que les acabará cabreando es ver como solo gana 1 de los ricachones y que solo 4 van a la champions.
> 
> Lo de los equipos españoles llegando a finales de Europa ya está llegando a su fin.



El dinero no es sinónimo de talento en el fútbol.

Que se paguen morteradas de dinero por paquetes o medianías terminará de explotar la burbuja.

Como cuando llegó la ligas de las estrellas en España que hasta el Mérida o el Salamanca pagaban pastizales por jugadores que no le daban ni a una patada a un bote. Claro luego llegaron el rechinar y crujir de dientes.

Solo es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

jajaja antes lo digo


----------



## Edu.R (30 Dic 2022)

Vaya mano colega.


----------



## fachacine (30 Dic 2022)

Joder qué escandalo joder, te tienes que reir


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

el Valla intentado tikitaka contra el Madric... (espero equivocarme) les van a caer un saco a la contra


----------



## Th89 (30 Dic 2022)

Jajaja lo de siempre


----------



## JimTonic (30 Dic 2022)

no es mano, es involuntaria


----------



## vurvujo (30 Dic 2022)

¿En qué canal están pasando el partido dle Madrid que no lo encuentro por ningún lado?


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Vaya mano colega.



jojojojojo, año nuevo robos nuevos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> jojojojojo, año nuevo robos nuevos



aparte de lo de siempre... ¿qué explicación pueden dar para no pitarla?


----------



## Forenski (30 Dic 2022)

¿ Qúién dice que el Barsa no tiene pasta? Así se paga al VAR para no pitar un clarísimo penalti a favor del Madrid. El penalti más claro de la historia. Que verguenza.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> no es mano, es involuntaria



nos puedes hacer una redacción de 500 páginas explicando el reglamento de las manos?, porque yo no me empano de una mierda, mano en el area no decían que siempre era penalti?
o era el año pasado?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> nos puedes hacer una redacción de 500 páginas explicando el reglamento de las manos?, porque yo no me empano de una mierda, mano en el area no decían que siempre era penalti?
> o era el año pasado?



igual es que lo han vuelto a cambiar... habrá que mirar el BOE


----------



## Th89 (30 Dic 2022)

Es que si no le da en la mano le queda muerta a Benzema para empujarla.

El descaro es absoluto.


----------



## JimTonic (30 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> nos puedes hacer una redacción de 500 páginas explicando el reglamento de las manos?, porque yo no me empano de una mierda, mano en el area no decían que siempre era penalti?
> o era el año pasado?



eso no es mano la tenia en la espalda y era totalmente involuntaria, vamos es lo que creo


----------



## Señor Moscoso (30 Dic 2022)

El amego ha vuelto balon dor


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

lo de bensemac era más difícil fallarla que meterla... es un genio


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

negricius que ha vuelto del mundial con su nuevo catálogo de piscinas


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

qué sopor, me voy a echar un pacharán a ver si mejora la cosa


----------



## Th89 (30 Dic 2022)

Carajal es retrasado profundo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

piscinas asensio


----------



## Forenski (30 Dic 2022)

Penalti a favor del Barsa. ¿ Que no está jugando? Da igual, se acaba de negociar el penalti en un despacho


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Dic 2022)

SI FUERA argentina eso hubiera sido penal


----------



## Forenski (30 Dic 2022)

Hoy me queda claro que esta Liga no la gana el Madrid, es imposible. La Liga tampoco la gana el Barsa. La Liga la van a ganar Rubiales y Piqué haciendo negocios en un despaho.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

Alaba está imperial, el negroc


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

Menuda parada de Curtua,la mayoría de porteros se tragarían eso...


----------



## Suprimo (30 Dic 2022)

Gran tiro del Pacodolid


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

paradón del canguro


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

joder, vaya retraso llevo
como unos 3 minutos más del habitual


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

modric está en el banquillo?


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

El equipo está espesisimo,juegan a lo de siempre,balones a Vinicius a ver si hace algo...

...que también está espesisimo,no hay manera así 

Y de Benzema por supuesto nadie espera nada,como mucho empujara alguna que le caiga si tiene suerte.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> modric está en el banquillo?



en mi stream aún es juvenil


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> joder, vaya retraso llevo
> como unos 3 minutos más del habitual



yo calculé unos dos...
en cuanto canten goooool por aquí, ya nos jodieron


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> en mi stream aún es juvenil



Baja al bar y gasta rata,la economía de tu país te necesita


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Baja al bar y gasta rata,la economía de tu país te necesita



mis dos herederos y mi señora también


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> mis dos herederos y mi señora también



es lo que tiene la familia... que hay que echarle billetes


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

Mi reino por un tigre en el área,algo que de miedo de verdad...


----------



## HDR (30 Dic 2022)

Estamos como siempre, por las cosas de siempre. Los árbitros por un lado, las ausencias por otro...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

que dicen los boludos comentaristas de ESPN, que esperaban un partido más vibrante...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mi reino por un tigre en el área,algo que de miedo de verdad...



si te vale un león... le podéis sacar barato a De Pay al barsa...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (30 Dic 2022)

pero ha sido gal o no?


----------



## HDR (30 Dic 2022)

El día que Ausensius salga del Madrid se tiene que festejar igual que una Champions


----------



## Suprimo (30 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Baja al bar y gasta rata,la economía de tu país te necesita



Y Tebas


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

*Enfado tremendo del Madrid por una mano; para Iturralde es penalti*

Jugada polémica en el Valladolid - Real Madrid por una mano de Javi Sánchez en el área pucelana. Para Iturralde, árbitro de Carrusel y AS, es penalti.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

Pues anda que la promoción que le están haciendo a Casillas en el descanso...está opositando a algún carguito o que? 

también podrían poner un vídeo con sus mil cantadas


----------



## Suprimo (30 Dic 2022)

Está entretenido, faltan goles pero está entretenido


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Está entretenido, faltan goles pero está entretenido



hombre... mejor que un mollerusa-san adriá amistoso, es...


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Enfado tremendo del Madrid por una mano; para Iturralde es penalti*
> 
> Jugada polémica en el Valladolid - Real Madrid por una mano de Javi Sánchez en el área pucelana. Para Iturralde, árbitro de Carrusel y AS, es penalti.



Tiene que ser algo realmente gordo si Iturralde ve un penalti para el Madrid


----------



## Suprimo (30 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> hombre... mejor que un mollerusa-san adriá amistoso, es...



Precisamente en eso estaba pensando, lo siguiente que toca es la pacopa y los 0-0


----------



## Forenski (30 Dic 2022)

Y la vida sigue igual. Courtois parando, el árbitro el mejor del equipo rival y en el VAR mirando para otro lado . Al final lo de siempre, el Madrid campeón de la Champions, la 15ª, porque en Europa el Barsa no pinta nada.


----------



## JimTonic (30 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Enfado tremendo del Madrid por una mano; para Iturralde es penalti*
> 
> Jugada polémica en el Valladolid - Real Madrid por una mano de Javi Sánchez en el área pucelana. Para Iturralde, árbitro de Carrusel y AS, es penalti.



visto asi es penalty


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Precisamente en eso estaba pensando, lo siguiente que toca es la pacopa y los 0-0



¿no habían hecho la pacopaco a partido único, como en UK??


----------



## Forenski (30 Dic 2022)

El penalti del Valladolid se parece a un base de baloncesto botando el balón para penetrar a canasta. Es el penalti más claro de la historia y además el balón le llegaba a Benzema para empujarla.


----------



## Suprimo (30 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿no habían hecho la pacopaco a partido único, como en UK??



Estás todo el pvto rato viendo a equipos enteros o casi en el área, un jodido horror


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## AlterEgoYo (30 Dic 2022)

Veo que el Valladolid ha empezado con 11 jugadores españoles. Debe de ser algo histórico en la liga patria (descontando a los vascones de peculiares costumbres).


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> El penalti del Valladolid se parece a un base de baloncesto botando el balón para penetrar a canasta. Es el penalti más claro de la historia y además el balón le llegaba a Benzema para empujarla.



Teniendo en cuenta los penaltis que se pitan por cualquier toque tonto con la mano este desde luego lo era como un castillo en comparación...en el mundial se pito alguno por muchísimo menos.


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

*Oficial: Cristiano firma por el Al Nassr*

El futbolista portugués, de 37 años, finalmente jugará en las filas del club saudí tras su salida del Manchester United. Será el quinto club de su carrera deportiva.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (30 Dic 2022)

No todos podemos ser Argentina


----------



## Phoenician (30 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tiene que ser algo realmente gordo si Iturralde ve un penalti para el Madrid



Liga peligrosamente adulterada


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

Vale que no sigo mucho al patético y quizás veo solo lo bueno,pero yo echo de menos gente como Joao Felix o Griezmann en el ataque del Madrid,jugadores que tienen técnica,picardía,que saben jugar...

Vinicius es 90% físico y Benzema tiene la cintura de madera

Mi humilde opinión


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

ahí apareció lukitas, con la mantica... en pucela debe rascar... y pensar que aquí en la costa asturiana estamos a 18º !!!


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ahí apareció lukitas, con la mantica... en pucela debe rascar... y pensar que aquí en la costa asturiana estamos a 18º !!!



En la capital de la costa del sol, Malaga, estamos a 25, te goleo


----------



## Phoenician (30 Dic 2022)

Forenski dijo:


> Y la vida sigue igual. Courtois parando, el árbitro el mejor del equipo rival y en el VAR mirando para otro lado . Al final lo de siempre, el Madrid campeón de la Champions, la 15ª, porque en Europa el Barsa no pinta nada.



El jugar tantos años con lastre arbitral en Liga es el mejor entrenamiento para luego sin ese lastre volar y ganar la Champions casi cada año.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

qué ridículo negricius


----------



## Granodepus (30 Dic 2022)

se puede encontrar novia en estos hilos?


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> se puede encontrar novia en estos hilos?



Yo apostaria antes por la caída del meteorito esta noche...

Además la querrás que esté buena


----------



## Edge2 (30 Dic 2022)

Se trasca la magedia...


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Se trasca la magedia...



oño, ya estamos todos


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Se trasca la magedia...



En estos campos es donde se gana una liga


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> se puede encontrar novia en estos hilos?



seguro...
ten fe y no decaigas


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

Cambios en el madrid entran lucas vazquez y rodrigo por ausencio


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

2 lesionaos a la vez en el pucela


----------



## Edge2 (30 Dic 2022)

Roque mesa is down


----------



## fachacine (30 Dic 2022)

Qué mal Benzema joder


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

Rodrygo los mete a pares  









¡Rodrygo tiene dos hijos gemelos!


El brasileño ha compartido un vídeo en las redes donde posa por primera vez con sus pequeños, oficializando así su paternidad.




as.com


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Dic 2022)

A mí que me importa que dice Xavi.
Xavi juega en Qatar

Demigrante cuanto menos.


----------



## Forenski (30 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> se puede encontrar novia en estos hilos?



Sí, pero tiene que ser culé y has de pagar una buena pasta. Funciona como los penaltis y el VAR.


----------



## fachacine (30 Dic 2022)

Benzema fatal, Valverde irreconocible, Ceballos no corta el bacalao, horrible todo


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

Si se saca un punto hoy estatua a Curtua...


----------



## Suprimo (30 Dic 2022)

Casi gol olimpico


----------



## Granodepus (30 Dic 2022)

que parada de courtois, este tio es el mejor portero de la historia sin duda alguna


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

mordiendo el pucela... (se viene el gol ... del madric)


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> que parada de courtois, este tio es el mejor portero de la historia sin duda alguna



Hoy ha sacado solo dos pero de esas que se comerían la gran mayoría de porteros 

Cómo ha llegado al último cabezazo ha sido tremendo ...


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> que parada de courtois, este tio es el mejor portero de la historia sin duda alguna



Ricardo Zamora discrepa, pregúntale a tu tatarabuelo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> que parada de courtois, *este tio es el mejor portero de la historia sin duda alguna*



así no vas a encontrar novia


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Ricardo Zamora discrepa, pregúntale a tu tatarabuelo



Casillas el último cabezazo se lo come si o si,por muy leyenda que sea


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

*Vaya delantera le ha quedado al cielo.





*


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

Jugar con Benzema como punta es un despilfarro de recursos,le das el puesto más importante del equipo a un tío que se limita a dar pasecitos los 90 min...

A Vinicius le saldrá o no pero al menos da el coñazo a la defensa rival todo el partido


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Vaya delantera le ha quedado al cielo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O al infierno, quién sabe.


----------



## Th89 (30 Dic 2022)

No hacía falta un 9, qué va.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> No hacía falta un 9, qué va.



que salga el goffres


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Dic 2022)

El argentino comentarista de ESPN insinuando que hay que sacar a Hazard...


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

Menudo careto tiene Hazard en el banquillo


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

Manaza


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El argentino comentarista de ESPN insinuando que hay que sacar a Hazard...



estamos viéndolo por el mismo sitio jajaja


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> No hacía falta un 9, qué va.



pues claro que no














































































































































































































































































hacen falta dos


----------



## Edge2 (30 Dic 2022)

pues ya teneis el penaltito


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

Es que si no pita eso después de verlo en la tele es un escándalo...


----------



## HArtS (30 Dic 2022)

A la calle Sergio Leon.


----------



## Edge2 (30 Dic 2022)

Penalti y una roja, arreglado...


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> pues ya teneis el penaltito



Denada


----------



## Suprimo (30 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> pues ya teneis el penaltito



Si es ocasión manifiesta poco hay que rascar, de lo que no tengo ni pvta idea es de la expulsió

PD Roja clarísima, menvdo idiota


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

entonces la mano de la primera parte no es mano porque es involuntaria y esta sí es penalti porque es involuntaria y es la segunda parte o cómo leches va esto?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (30 Dic 2022)

Gol del moro....( Penalti )...


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

Aunque el del Valladolid se hubiera cagado en san dios a mi una roja me parece excesivo,los árbitros tienen la piel muy fina...


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

Goooooooooool de benzema, y expulsado uno del valladolid, todo en orden


----------



## HArtS (30 Dic 2022)

GOOOOOLLLLLL DE KARIM!!!


----------



## Edge2 (30 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> entonces la mano de la primera parte no es mano porque es involuntaria y esta sí es penalti porque es involuntaria y es la segunda parte o cómo leches va esto?



Exacto


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Aunque el del Valladolid se hubiera cagado en san dios a mi una roja me parece excesivo,los árbitros tienen la piel muy fina...



Estaba preguntando por la madre del arbitro como estaba


----------



## Th89 (30 Dic 2022)

Doy las gracias al cani que se ha autoexpulsado, crack, máquina, fiera, mastodonte


----------



## Forenski (30 Dic 2022)

Alguien debe advertir a los jugadores del Valladolid que esto es fútbol y no baloncesto.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

lo de la mano pajera de benzema ya es pa siempre, no?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> estamos viéndolo por el mismo sitio jajaja



Coño, como que el enlace nos lo has dado tú.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

la pacoliga...


----------



## Suprimo (30 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> entonces la mano de la primera parte no es mano porque es involuntaria y esta sí es penalti porque es involuntaria y es la segunda parte o cómo leches va esto?



La trayectoria es distinta eh...


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Coño, como que el enlace nos lo has dado tú.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (30 Dic 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> GOOOOOLLLLLL DE KARIM!!!



Siempre creimos


----------



## Granodepus (30 Dic 2022)

Pues para mi el primer penalty para mi si lo era, y este ultimo para mi es mano totalmente involuntaria. Perdonadme


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

Pues nada,otra arrolladora victoria,esto marcha


----------



## Edge2 (30 Dic 2022)

Vinicius is down


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La trayectoria es distinta eh...



pero no decían que mano dentro del área siempre es penalti? o eso era el año pasao? Yo me he perdido ya, macho


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

Granodepus dijo:


> Pues para mi el primer penalty para mi si lo era, y este ultimo para mi es mano totalmente involuntaria. Perdonadme



Con los criterios absurdos que rigen hoy día los dos eran penaltis...


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vinicius is down



pues sí, sí que lo es


----------



## Pericoburbujista (30 Dic 2022)

Se van Vinicius y el Pajarito...

Entran Modric y otro... ( supongo que un negro... )

EDITO: El negro es el Chuamení...


----------



## Pericoburbujista (30 Dic 2022)

Segundo gol del moro...


----------



## fachacine (30 Dic 2022)

Qué bueno Vayaminga


----------



## Suprimo (30 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vinicius is down



Y feo, más le vale que mejore este año


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Se van Vinicius y el Pajarito...
> 
> Entran Modric y otro... *( supongo que un negro... )*
> 
> EDITO: El negro es el Chuamení...



eso es apostar sobre seguro


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y feo, más le vale que mejore este año



Se puede entrenar el careto? Me interesa


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

Los goles de benzema dedicados a Deschamps


----------



## Th89 (30 Dic 2022)

Camavinga arrastrando rabo.

Le ha venido bien el pacoMundial.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Los goles de benzema dedicados a Deschamps



Que tío,no ha hecho nada todo el partido pero se va con su estadística maquilladita...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

el madric ya gana como os jodía que ganase el barsa de messi (penaltito, expulsión, y venga).


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

joder, tenía ganas de volver a ve al Madric tras el pacomundial, y ya estoy hasta los cojones 
la mejor liga del mundo


----------



## Edge2 (30 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pues nada,otra arrolladora victoria,esto marcha



Y con el arbitro casero, dilo todo...


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

*No existe telenovela mexicana con un mejor final que este*


----------



## Edu.R (30 Dic 2022)

Victoria Paco. Hay que mejorar. Si no, la Liga es difícil que vayamos a ganarla.

El penalti es perfectamente pitable, lo que pasa es que esa misma jugada otro día no la pitan y asi.

Buen partido del Valladolid.


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y con el arbitro casero, dilo todo...



El segundo penalti era imposible no pitarlo...

Y lo sabes


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

8 min de descuento


----------



## vegahermosa (30 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> el madric ya gana como os jodía que ganase el barsa de messi (penaltito, expulsión, y venga).



tampoco es norma para regodearse


----------



## Suprimo (30 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *No existe telenovela mexicana con un mejor final que este*



Va a ser broo-tal que se vaya a una liga mojamed con estadios vacios, la peña tomando té y los establos de camellos por ahí mientras se pasea en un V8


----------



## Edge2 (30 Dic 2022)

Os acordais cuando solo habia 2 plazas de extranjeros?


----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

No me mola Benzema pero que tiene un cuerpo atlético de cojones es innegable...

No homo (lo de siempre)


----------



## fachacine (30 Dic 2022)

El primer penalty no pitado ha ayudado a pitar el segundo. Y para mí es más penalty el primero.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

pues nada, el próximo sainete el 7 a las 4 y luego no jugamos hasta el 22, por no sé qué mierdas de supercopa, mundialito o algo así. Es lo que tiene ser un cluc ganador, que se nos juntan los torneos.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (30 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Os acordais cuando solo habia 2 plazas de extranjeros?



sí... y dos negrocs en toda la liga (nkono y cunningham)


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2022)

bueno, pues me quito ya el vpn
devolvemos conexión a Prado del Rey


----------



## Edge2 (30 Dic 2022)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> sí... y dos negrocs en toda la liga (nkono y cunningham)



Es que cuando ha acabado el partido salia benzema saludandose con sus compañeros y todos moronegros...


----------



## Roedr (30 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No me mola Benzema pero que tiene un cuerpo atlético de cojones es innegable...
> 
> No homo (lo de siempre)



Bueno, bueno, se empieza a ver grietas en la muralla. haha


----------



## pepitoburbujas (30 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> bueno, pues me quito ya el vpn
> devolvemos conexión a Prado del Rey



Yo lo quito en cuanto me conecto al streaming


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

*Benzema siempre vuelve*

El Madrid pasa el trago de Zorrilla con dos goles del francés, que no estuvo brillante, en los últimos diez minutos. El Valladolid acabó con diez.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (30 Dic 2022)

No me ha gustado el partido del Madrid. Alguno salió como si le hubiesen extraído sangre 5 min antes. El mejor Courtois y me alegro, pues venía encajando demasiado antes del parón.

Carvajal y Ausencio mal. Lentos y poca participación. Valverde mal, Alaba no me ha gustado tampoco. Ceballos es un "parece que sí pero no" continuo. Vinicius lo ha intentado todo el tiempo. Me alegro de que no se han metido con él, ha sido un partido limpio en ese sentido, que ya tocaba.

Benzema ha estado fatal, lento, perdiendo balones, dando mal los pases, fallando esa ocasión clara en la primera parte...y luego lo ha maquillado con los dos goles. A ver si se entona, porque hace falta más que nunca. 

Pese a ser un partido sin entradas violentas, hemos vuelto a la Liga española: todo lo que pita el árbitro se protesta, con razón o sin ella, me cansa esto.

De los penaltis ya no digo nada. Lo que hoy se pita, mañana no y viceversa. Es ridículo. De verdad que tendrían que darle una vuelta a esto. Nadie parece saber la norma, si es que la hay.

Lo mejor el resultado. Es lo que cuenta. Ganar estos partidos sin historia y sumar puntos, cosa que no hicimos antes del mundial.


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (30 Dic 2022)

El partido lo ha salvado Courtois con dos paradas imperiales,y le dan el mvp (vale para algo?) a Benzema por un gol de penalti y otro con todo el pescado vendido ya


----------



## HDR (31 Dic 2022)

Camavinga tiene 20 años


----------



## Fiodor (31 Dic 2022)

Lo importante es que no se ha notado el Mundial. El Madrid sigue jugando igual, especulando en la primera parte y tomándose en serio los últimos 25 minutos de la segunda... Lo mejor son los tres puntos y acabar el año ganando...


----------



## sintripulacion (31 Dic 2022)

Bajo mi punto de vista, Y SI DE MI DEPENDIERA, el primer penalti sí lo pitaría dado que corta un balón que iba de forma clara y directa a Benzema para que lo metiera a puerta vacía, pero el segundo no lo pitaría porque de toda la vida de Dios eso es una mano no intencionada, máxime cuando el que le da está de espaldas y saltando.
Ahora bien, los árbitros han actuado de forma diametralmente opuesta, y ello porque cada año se sacan las interpretaciones o matizaciones que les da la gana a la Fifa, la Uefa, al comité de arbitros o a quien corresponda.
Dicho lo cual yo no tengo inconveniente siempre y cuando se aplique siempre el mismo criterio.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Dic 2022)

Doblete de Mayoral


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (31 Dic 2022)

Al equipo le faltan recambios, sobre todo un delantero


----------



## Phoenician (31 Dic 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> El primer penalty no pitado ha ayudado a pitar el segundo. Y para mí es más penalty el primero.



Cierto. Y encima el hijoputa de árbitro va a Ancelotti y le dice que no lo pita porque el jugador iba a apoyar la mano en el suelo... 

PERO QUE HIJODELAGRANPUTA!!! Apoya la mano contraria, no con la que hace el penalti. Y luego uno del Rayo sí que la apoya en el suelo y ahí sí pitan penalti...

LIGA DE ROURES (PORQUE TEBAS ES SU MASCOTA) PELIGROSAMENTE ADULTERADA.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Dic 2022)

Moñigo Rejön dijo:


> Al equipo le faltan recambios, sobre todo un delantero



Doblete de Mayoral


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Dic 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Dicho lo cual yo no tengo inconveniente siempre y cuando se aplique siempre el mismo criterio.



Ese es el quid de la cuestion,yo no soy partidario de pitar penaltis por manos,pero si han acordado pitar cualquier tontipenalti pues habra que pitarlos todos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> sabeis que hoy toca palmatoria y/o remontada, no?
> que os veo aquí a todos muy ufanos, aunque faltan dos los más merengues @Edge2 y CONANIN



@Edge2 merengue?


----------



## Maestroscuroo (31 Dic 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Bajo mi punto de vista, Y SI DE MI DEPENDIERA, el primer penalti sí lo pitaría dado que corta un balón que iba de forma clara y directa a Benzema para que lo metiera a puerta vacía, pero el segundo no lo pitaría porque de toda la vida de Dios eso es una mano no intencionada, máxime cuando el que le da está de espaldas y saltando.
> Ahora bien, los árbitros han actuado de forma diametralmente opuesta, y ello porque cada año se sacan las interpretaciones o matizaciones que les da la gana a la Fifa, la Uefa, al comité de arbitros o a quien corresponda.
> Dicho lo cual yo no tengo inconveniente siempre y cuando se aplique siempre el mismo criterio.



Aún sigue habiendo gente por lo que veo que no se entera de que va la cosa. Hay que dejarse de criterios, normas y demás pamplinas. Aquí la Liga la gana quién diga Tebas y Roures. Y ya.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Dic 2022)

Nos quisieron robar pero no pudieron .

Pero la liga será del farsa. Está ya preparada


----------



## The Replicant (31 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Pero la liga será del farsa. Está ya preparada



está tan claro como que el Mundial iba a ser para Argentina

taluecs


----------



## Edu.R (31 Dic 2022)

O al Espanyol le van a FOCKAR la boca hoy moitisimo.


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> O al Espanyol le van a FOCKAR la boca hoy moitisimo.



4-0 con doblete del indultado.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> La cautelar la ha dado un tribunal de MADRID, luego a chuparle el culo a Ayuso



La culpa de los tribunales de Madrid es Ayuso, hay que mantener el nivel forofo futbolero.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Jugar con Benzema como punta es un despilfarro de recursos,le das el puesto más importante del equipo a un tío que se limita a dar pasecitos los 90 min...
> 
> A Vinicius le saldrá o no pero al menos da el coñazo a la defensa rival todo el partido



Tienes que sacarte el carnet de entrenador, sería una jarta de reir.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Tienes que sacarte el carnet de entrenador, sería una jarta de reir.



que me den los 10 kilos al año y me expongo a hacer el ridiculo,sin problema,donde hay que firmar?


----------



## Chichimango (31 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Tanto como 200 vueltas...
> 
> La opinión generalizada es que Platini era mejor.
> 
> ...



Maldini no es opinión generalizada, solo es un antimadridista de mierda y un discapacitado capilar. 

Cualquiera que haya visto jugar a ambos, como es mi caso, sabe que Zidane era bastante mejor futbolista. Zidane estaba a la altura de Cruyff, solo por debajo de Pelé, Maradona y Di Stéfano.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (31 Dic 2022)

En lo único que Platini fue mejor que Zidane es que era francés 100%.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (31 Dic 2022)

Que les den la Liga ya y nos ahorramos un campeonato más amañado que el Mundial Catar 2022









¿Por qué Lewandowski puede jugar ante el Espanyol?


El FC Barcelona comunicó que el delantero polaco podría jugar en el derbi tras la concesión de una medida cautelar




www.sport.es


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Dic 2022)

Tebas estará orgulloso.


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> que me den los 10 kilos al año y me expongo a hacer el ridiculo,sin problema,donde hay que firmar?



Sácate el carnet y te ofreces, es así de fácil, por 25 kg al año hay un tipo que no tiene problemas en seguir año tras año aunque su equipo haga el ridículo, bueno, por mucho menos hay entrenadores. Pero cobrando, hacerlo gratis en el foro es otro tema.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Sácate el carnet y te ofreces, es así de fácil, por 25 kg al año hay un tipo que no tiene problemas en seguir año tras año aunque su equipo haga el ridículo, bueno, por mucho menos hay entrenadores. Pero cobrando, hacerlo gratis en el foro es otro tema.



Tú dejas caer que hago el ridículo por no gustarme un jugador (previsible a más no poder) y yo dejo caer que eres gilipollas,todo en paz


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Dic 2022)

Vaya tijeretazo que le han metido al camp nou,pero casi literal,parece una cartulina a la que le han metido la tijera...

Joder,gol del barca min 6,le quitan la ilusión a uno


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tú dejas caer que hago el ridículo por no gustarme un jugador (previsible a más no poder) y yo dejo caer que eres gilipollas,todo en paz



Pues claro hombre, y te doy la razón, con un forofo imbécil del fútbol nunca hay que discutir, lo mejor es que demuestre su imbecilidad, en ese le doy la razón, tengo esa mala costumbre, la esperanza de que algunos se den cuenta de su idiotez, perdone usted mi intromisión. Sea usted feliz e imbécil todo lo que le de la gana.

PD: no fue por no gustarle un jugador, es por decir que es malo cuando ha demostrado su calidad, pero bueno, sus chorradas son suyas y su sensibilidad cuando le dicen dice chorradas es mucha, espero que no sea menor de edad.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Pues claro hombre, y te doy la razón, con un forofo imbécil del fútbol nunca hay que discutir, lo mejor es que demuestre su imbecilidad, en ese le doy la razón, tengo esa mala costumbre, la esperanza de que algunos se den cuenta de su idiotez, perdone usted mi intromisión. Sea usted feliz e imbécil todo lo que le de la gana.



Si yo fuera un forofo me limitaría a seguir lo que dicen todos los medios y a seguir la corriente mayoritaria sin más...

Bueno,a lo que iba,que te den mucho por el culo,en definitiva


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si yo fuera un forofo me limitaría a seguir lo que dicen todos los medios y a seguir la corriente mayoritaria sin más...
> 
> Bueno,a lo que iba,que te den mucho por el culo,en definitiva



Muchas gracias, no eres un forofo, eres peor, un infantiloide que no le gusta que le hagan la contraria. Si quieres te dejo unos pañuelos. El cuñao de bar que si le hacen la contraria insulta, pues nada paco cuñao, que te vaya bien.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Muchas gracias, no eres un forofo, eres peor, un infantiloide que no le gusta que le hagan la contraria. Si quieres te dejo unos pañuelos. El cuñao de bar que si le hacen la contraria insulta, pues nada paco cuñao, que te vaya bien.



No le gusta que le lleven la contraria dice...ves muchos post míos diciéndole a alguien que hace el ridículo por opinar esto o lo otro de cualquier jugador? 

Mira que me da a mí que eres tú quien no tolera una visión que no le gusta


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No le gusta que le lleve la contraria dice...ves muchos post míos diciéndole a alguien que hace el ridículo por opinar esto o lo otro de cualquier jugador?
> 
> Mira que me da a mí que eres tú quien no tolera una visión que no le gusta



He dicho que has dicho una chorrada, obvia, decir que Benzema solo sabe dar pases, pero nada, usted es el entrenador. Que luego hay profesionales que hablan de las virtudes del jugador, seguro que son unos piernas y unos inútiles, nosotros los aficionados sabemos mucho más.
Y de tolerar no hable usted que se ha puesto a insultar, no es el mejor ejemplo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> He dicho que has dicho una chorrada, obvia, decir que Benzema solo sabe dar pases, pero nada, usted es el entrenador.



En esencia es lo que hace,eso y si está inspirado meter dentro algún balón que le pongan 

También leo por aquí día si día también lo sobrevalorado que está Messi,y que le vas a hacer,es una opinión,aunque me parezca una chorrada no voy a decirle a nadie que hace el ridículo por eso.


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Y de tolerar no hable usted que se ha puesto a insultar, no es el mejor ejemplo.



Para mí decirle a alguien que hace el ridículo,así de manera gratuita, equivale a insultar...

Yo recibo una ofensa y no tengo ganas de ser educado,cada uno es como es.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Para mí decirle a alguien que hace el ridículo,así de manera gratuita, equivale a insultar...
> 
> Yo recibo una ofensa y no tengo ganas de ser educado,cada uno es como es.



Pues entonces está usted en el foro ideal  , eso es como si me dice que el comite arbitral de este glorioso país puede explicar lo de las manos pitadas y no pitadas anoche en Valladolid.(bueno, en verdad seguro que puede, otra cosa es que digan la verdad).
En burbuja desde 2009 y con esas, precisamente aquí, el foro más "sensible" del mundo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En esencia es lo que hace,eso y si está inspirado meter dentro algún balón que le pongan
> 
> También leo por aquí día si día también lo sobrevalorado que está Messi,y que le vas a hacer,es una opinión,aunque me parezca una chorrada no voy a decirle a nadie que hace el ridículo por eso.



Por eso, ni usted ni yo en la puta vida seremos entrenadores, porque no tenemos ni idea. 
Sobre Messi, es cuestión de ver sus grandes actuaciones en los últimos años en champions, han sido gloriosas, se ha notado que era el mejor del mundo y que encima le pagaban poco, y que tampoco dependía del físico, como decían los ciudadanos periodistas.

Si al final es lo de siempre, lo ha visto, en un caso no es una opinión, es la verdad, en el otro, como es de otros, es opinión, que no es la verdad.
Si al final somos todos tan parecidos.


----------



## peewee (31 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Maldini no es opinión generalizada, solo es un antimadridista de mierda y un discapacitado capilar.
> 
> Cualquiera que haya visto jugar a ambos, como es mi caso, sabe que Zidane era bastante mejor futbolista. Zidane estaba a la altura de Cruyff, solo por debajo de Pelé, Maradona y Di Stéfano.



Para mí fue mejor Platini.

Zidane era uno de esos habilidosos malabaristas que no aportaban gran cosa en definitiva, por eso se extinguieron los 10 como él.

Platini era menos habilidoso que él pero mucho más práctico, goleador, pasador y peligroso desde muy lejos.

Metió 9 goles en 5 partidos en la Eurocopa 84, tres pichichis seguidos en Italia, la liga más rica, dura y defensiva del mundo, jugando de mediapunta, tres balones de oro seguidos, y campeón de todo, cuando Italia era donde estaban todas las figuras mundiales. Sus porcentajes de goles y asistencias también son superiores.

La diferencia era que Zidane era espectacular, solo verle conducir el balón y correr como deslizándose con una estética nunca vista ya le hacían parecer mejor. A Maradona le pasaba lo mismo, técnica espectacular, conducía la bola como la seda, pero mucho peor que Messi en todos los aspectos, a años luz. Pero hay jugadores que tienen esa luz y esa técnica tan elegante que parecen los mejores de la historia sin serlo ni remotamente.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Dic 2022)

pues al descanso el barcelona ya retoma el liderato. gol de marcos alonso...


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

peewee dijo:


> Para mí fue mejor Platini.
> 
> Zidane era uno de esos habilidosos malabaristas que no aportaban gran cosa en definitiva, por eso se extinguieron los 10 como él.
> 
> ...



Zidane creo que también ganó algún que otro título.


----------



## Tubiegah (31 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> @Edge2 merengue?



el que más de todos, aunque aún no lo sabe


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Dic 2022)

peewee dijo:


> A Maradona le pasaba lo mismo, técnica espectacular, conducía la bola como la seda, pero mucho peor que Messi en todos los aspectos, a años luz. Pero hay jugadores que tienen esa luz y esa técnica tan elegante que parecen los mejores de la historia sin serlo ni remotamente.



Yo eso lo he dicho alguna vez de Benzema (insisto)...es un tío que tiene elegancia jugando,es estético, y eso confunde,le hace parecer mejor de lo que es...


----------



## Chichimango (31 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Zidane creo que también ganó algún que otro título.



Da igual, jugó en el Real Madrid y por eso hay que hacerle de menos. Ganó el primer mundial para Francia, les llevó a otra final, ganó una Eurocopa, una champions, metió el mejor gol de la historia de la champions (en una final), ganó el Balón de Oro...

Pero da igual, solo era _un malabarista que no aportaba gran cosa_. Tócate los cojones.

No se puede discutir con los antis (y éste me temo que además multinick), es una pérdida de tiempo. Lo mejor es meterles en el ignore.


----------



## Tubiegah (31 Dic 2022)

*HALA MADRID, COJONES
FELIZ AÑO NUEVO PARA TODOS*


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Dic 2022)

Gol

Penalti flojito y por el centro,como mandan los cánones


----------



## Tubiegah (31 Dic 2022)

jajajaja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Dic 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Gol
> 
> Penalti flojito y por el centro,como mandan los cánones



si pero no lo convoco luis enrique..para el mundial....para que llevar delanteros altos pudiendo llevar a ANSU fragil


----------



## Tubiegah (31 Dic 2022)

@Pericoburbujista ha empezao ya la nochevieja


----------



## Th89 (31 Dic 2022)

Penalti en contra del puticlub.

Pedid un deseo


----------



## ApoloCreed (31 Dic 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Penalti en contra del puticlub.
> 
> Pedid un deseo



Era imposible no pitarlo con una zapatilla fuera

Roja para Jordi Alba por comer la oreja reiteradamente,ya habrá lloros toda la semana...


----------



## Tubiegah (31 Dic 2022)

y ahora la rata se va a tomar por culo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Dic 2022)

ah MATEU la hoz


----------



## Tubiegah (31 Dic 2022)

cómo llora el SUBNORMAL del yota yordi


----------



## Tubiegah (31 Dic 2022)

jjajaja y ahora expulsa a uno del español
ni dos minutos han jugao con uno menos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Dic 2022)

ala venga dios el CALVO liandola de nuevo


----------



## Edu.R (31 Dic 2022)

Bueno ya lo ha compensado dejando al Espanyol con NUEVE.


----------



## Tubiegah (31 Dic 2022)

jojojojojo
y luego decimos que la liga es un coñazo
menudo sainete para acabar el año


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (31 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> jojojojojo
> y luego decimos que la liga es un coñazo
> menudo sainete para acabar el año



mucho mejor que le wolves united de hoy


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (31 Dic 2022)

Me dicen que Mateo la Hoz y el Martillo se ha hecho cacota y ha expulsado a 2 del Espanyol. Mucho le estaban durando los huevos, 10 minutos.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Dic 2022)

Esperaros que le quitan la roja.


----------



## Tubiegah (31 Dic 2022)

hay que irse de la liga dice el LLOTA


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> En lo único que Platini fue mejor que Zidane es que era francés 100%.



Era italiano.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Dic 2022)

Ahora solo tiene que añadir 3 minutos y ya.


----------



## Tubiegah (31 Dic 2022)

9 minutos


----------



## Edu.R (31 Dic 2022)

El tema es que todas las decisiones de Mateu son CORRECTAS. Aunque lo vendan como que no.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Dic 2022)

El partido se le ha ido a Mateu al pitar el penalty en contra del Barcelona. Ahi han entrado en cortocircuito, porque obviamente sus valors no merecen un penalti en contra y esto ya es un cachondeo.


----------



## Tubiegah (31 Dic 2022)

Cómo se llamaba mi seño de parvulitos?
Ah, sí

*MAMEN*


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

Algo muy extraño acaba de pasar, un penalti y un expulsado contra el Cagalona, increible, anonadado me hallo.


----------



## fachacine (31 Dic 2022)

Da mucho asco Mateu Lahoz, su afán de protagonismo, ha llegado a un punto en que no gusta a nadie


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Dic 2022)

Bonito empatito.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Dic 2022)

bueno pues ni dandoles 10 putos minutos el barcelona consigue deshacer el empate perico... 1-1 y el madrit lider... oleeeeeeee esos pericos, los pocos equipos que no se abren de patas porque si @Viernes_Negro4 , @Pericoburbujista que huevos tiene vuestro equipo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

¿Está lesionado Kaiser García ?


----------



## Pericoburbujista (31 Dic 2022)

Hola...

Paso a saludar y eso...

Taluec...


----------



## Chichimango (31 Dic 2022)

Bueno pues la cosa pintaba a goleada culé, pero ya hemos visto que al Barça tampoco le sobra nada. 

Feliz año nuevo a todos, amics madridistas!


----------



## HArtS (31 Dic 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> bueno pues ni dandoles 10 putos minutos el barcelona consigue deshacer el empate perico



Ni dándoles diez minutos, ni levantando la sanción a Lewandowsky, ni expulsando jugadores al rival...

Ni con todas esas ayudas el Barcelona puede ganarle a alguien. Un equipito nivel UEFA.


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Dic 2022)

*Los racistas siguen yendo a los estadios y viendo al mejor club del mundo de cerca y LaLiga sigue sin hacer nada... Seguiré con la cabeza alta y celebrando mis victorias y las del Real Madrid. Al final, la culpa es mía."*


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (31 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Bueno pues la cosa pintaba a goleada culé, pero ya hemos visto que al Barça tampoco le sobra nada.
> 
> Feliz año nuevo a todos, amics madridistas!



muy irregular este barcelona, a veces da la sensacion de que cuando hay un equipo que no tiene ganas de dejarse pisar, pasa las de cain. por otro lado con un dia de racha del palizoski y le da la vuelta al partido en 10 minutos.

de momento, ya dejan el liderato, y a remar con un poquito mas de presion para ellos. a ver si no se toca la polla la negrada madridista como el dia de vallecas...


----------



## filets (31 Dic 2022)

Mateu ha expulsado a Vinicius.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 Dic 2022)

El FCB va a pedir la repetición del partido por alineación indebida de Lewandovsky.


----------



## HArtS (31 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> *Los racistas siguen yendo a los estadios y viendo al mejor club del mundo de cerca y LaLiga sigue sin hacer nada... Seguiré con la cabeza alta y celebrando mis victorias y las del Real Madrid. Al final, la culpa es mía."*



Vinicius parece no entender que el sistema lo odia. Es un gran jugador con mucho futuro, que eligió al Madrid en vez del Barcelona y eso es algo que esta liga secuestrada por culés jamás le va a perdonar.

Y que semana a semana brille en cada campo sólo hace que el sistema lo odie aún más, ven que ni siquiera toda la cacería de árbitros y jugadores rivales puede detener a Vinicius.


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (31 Dic 2022)

HArtS dijo:


> Ni dándoles diez minutos, ni levantando la sanción a Lewandowsky, ni expulsando jugadores al rival...
> 
> Ni con todas esas ayudas el Barcelona puede ganarle a alguien. Un equipito nivel UEFA.



El barza siempre ha sido un equipo de uefa, excepto en los años de Messi, Xavi e Iniesta, que fue una anomalía histórica


----------



## xilebo (31 Dic 2022)

*Vinicius explota: “LaLiga sigue sin hacer nada y al final la culpa es mía”*

El jugador del Real Madrud denunció cánticos racistas contra él en el José Zorrilla a través de sus redes sociales. LaLiga afirma estudiar los audios.


----------



## vegahermosa (31 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Vinicius explota: “LaLiga sigue sin hacer nada y al final la culpa es mía”*
> 
> El jugador del Real Madrud denunció cánticos racistas contra él en el José Zorrilla a través de sus redes sociales. LaLiga afirma estudiar los audios.



si estamos a estas soplapolleces luego no sorprendera que se baje el rendimiento

seran todo lo desagradables que quiera, pero si le da valor e importancia seguiran tocandole mas los cojones, que madure.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> si estamos a estas soplapolleces luego no sorprendera que se baje el rendimiento
> 
> seran todo lo desagradables que quiera, pero si le da valor e importancia seguiran tocandole mas los cojones, que madure.



Y si no le da importancia, por arte de magia le gente será muy educada y respetuosa en un estadio de fútbol, incluso los ciudadanos periodistas le trataran con ecuanimidad.

Se nota que aún se cree en los reyes Magos, por pedir que no quede.
Lo mejor es que en un medio de desinformación dijeron que dio la vuelta para joder al público, cuando fue obligado por el árbitro, pero son manías de Vinicius.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Dic 2022)

mirad que artículo de mierda del diario antimadridista "AS"

tenemos al enemigo en casa, chicos.









La abismal diferencia de penaltis a favor del Madrid en 2022 respecto al segundo... en toda Europa


Acabado el año natural salen algunas estadísticas que levantan ampollas en redes. Ha sucedido con esta que sí, tiene relación con los arbitrajes.




as.com





puta escoria anti madridista


----------



## vegahermosa (31 Dic 2022)

Moñigo Rejön dijo:


> El barza siempre ha sido un equipo de uefa, excepto en los años de Messi, Xavi e Iniesta, que fue una anomalía histórica



el barcelona se jugaba los titulos con el bilbao la real y el atleti, y en menor medida con el madrid, hablo de nacionales. 

fuera de españa son un tercer escalon que en su mejor momento han disfrutado de competirle al madrid muchos titulos, pero que al final ni con esas se han conseguido distanciar.


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## vegahermosa (31 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Y si no le da importancia, por arte de magia le gente será muy educada y respetuosa en un estadio de fútbol, incluso los ciudadanos periodistas le trataran con ecuanimidad.
> 
> Se nota que aún se cree en los reyes Magos, por pedir que no quede.
> Lo mejor es que en un medio de desinformación dijeron que dio la vuelta para joder al público, cuando fue obligado por el árbitro, pero son manías de Vinicius.



me parece repugnante el futbol de maricones de hoy dia, donde no se puede ir al estadio a llamar a uno negro, al arbitro maricon o hijo de puta, o a cagarse literalmente en la bandera del rival, es un futbol de maricones con corbata que quieren que esto sea el teatro de turno, para modales ya se tienen en una opera o en un teatro.

durante el partido se hace la guerra para sacar del partido al rival o que te saque a ti el rival del partido y los tuyos pierdan por poco vivos. y luego cuando acaba pues se vuelve a ser una persona y no un animal.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> mirad que artículo de mierda del diario antimadridista "AS"
> 
> tenemos al enemigo en casa, chicos.
> 
> ...



Lo dudo, el as desde hace muchos años, desde que Florentino los largo es anti, antes lo era porque quería mangonear, igual que el marca al Madrid.
Son empresas y van a sus intereses, claro que la gente es libre de pensar que están en otros temas. Uno no puede olvidarse de las grandes y elogiosas palabras de RElaño a una copa de Europa del Madrid, la que ganaron al Lervekusen, eso lo dice todo de ese periódico, como no le dejaron mangonear, la tienen clavada hasta el fondo. Lo mejor no es discutir si han sido o no penaltis, rojas, etc, es para quién han sido. ¿ no nos acordamos del fin de liga de la plandemia? reconocían que se pitaba bien con el Var, pero joder, es que favorecía al Madrid y eso no se puede consentir, que se pite bien pero sin que salga beneficiado el Madrid, eso es lo que importa.


----------



## vegahermosa (31 Dic 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El FCB va a pedir la repetición del partido por alineación indebida de Lewandovsky.



lo que van a pedir es mas laxitud arbitral de la habitual, que si no se les desmadra la cosa.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> me parece repugnante el futbol de maricones de hoy dia, donde no se puede ir al estadio a llamar a uno negro, al arbitro maricon o hijo de puta, o a cagarse literalmente en la bandera del rival, es un futbol de maricones con corbata que quieren que esto sea el teatro de turno, para modales ya se tienen en una opera o en un teatro.
> 
> durante el partido se hace la guerra para sacar del partido al rival o que te saque a ti el rival del partido y los tuyos pierdan por poco vivos. y luego cuando acaba pues se vuelve a ser una persona y no un animal.



¿en serio? pero si los jugadores se dicen de todo y el público de todo y nunca ha importado una mierda. Si es cierto que ahora con el tema del racismo se le ha dado publicidad, siempre que no sea un negro del Madrid, claro. Es divertidisimo ir a un estadio de fútbol y decirle a Mijatovic, ojala se muera tu hijo, al final el niño se murió, eso hizo feliz a mucha gente. Es lo que se llama civismo y respeto, claro que sí, uno paga la entrada para insultar, lo de ver fútbol es lo de menos.
AH, y los jugadores se dicen de todo, solo que cuando son ofendidos por jugadores del Madrid van corriendo a decirle en la tele y las emisoras corriendo a entrevistar, cuando es al revés son exageraciones. Hay que rescatar a los jugadores limpios como Tomás Reñones, etc, hay que darle más publicidad al frente criminal atlético, etc, eso es lo que hace afición.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (31 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> mirad que artículo de mierda del diario antimadridista "AS"
> 
> tenemos al enemigo en casa, chicos.
> 
> ...



Es lo que vende (siendo mentira cuando ves el balance) y son una empresa privada. 0 clicks a esa gente.


----------



## Chichimango (31 Dic 2022)

Vinicius a día de hoy focaliza todo el odio contra el Madrid, como antes Cristiano o como Hugo en su momento, por ejemplo. Por su estilo de juego, se lleva todos los pitos y los insultos. Eso va en el sueldo, pero lo que no tiene por qué soportar es que se produzcan agravios comparativos, que a futbolistas negros de otros equipos casi no se les pueda ni mirar sin que te acusen de racismo, y que a Vini le lancen plátanos y le hagan el sonido del mono en cada vez más campos de España. Eso por no hablar de las cacerías que suelen organizarle en los patatales tipo Vallecas. 

Eso yo creo que es lo que quema a Vinicius, que ve como a colegas suyos de otros equipos no se les puede ni soplar y a él cualquier día lo linchan. Y lo que es peor, con el silencio incomprensible del Madrid, porque al final la Liga y la Federación ya sabemos a qué intereses sirven, pero lo del club no hay por dónde cogerlo.


----------



## MC33 (31 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Vinicius a día de hoy focaliza todo el odio contra el Madrid, como antes Cristiano o como Hugo en su momento, por ejemplo. Por su estilo de juego, se lleva todos los pitos y los insultos. Eso va en el sueldo, pero lo que no tiene por qué soportar es que se produzcan agravios comparativos, que a futbolistas negros de otros equipos casi no se les pueda ni mirar sin que te acusen de racismo, y que a Vini le lancen plátanos y le hagan el sonido del mono en cada vez más campos de España. Eso por no hablar de las cacerías que suelen organizarle en los patatales tipo Vallecas.
> 
> Eso yo creo que es lo que quema a Vinicius, que ve como a colegas suyos de otros equipos no se les puede ni soplar y a él cualquier día lo linchan. Y lo que es peor, con el silencio incomprensible del Madrid, porque al final la Liga y la Federación ya sabemos a qué intereses sirven, pero lo del club no hay por dónde cogerlo.



Creo que el club sirve a los mismos intereses, desde que decidió ser un “club global”


----------



## vegahermosa (31 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿en serio? pero si los jugadores se dicen de todo y el público de todo y nunca ha importado una mierda. Si es cierto que ahora con el tema del racismo se le ha dado publicidad, siempre que no sea un negro del Madrid, claro. Es divertidisimo ir a un estadio de fútbol y decirle a Mijatovic, ojala se muera tu hijo, al final el niño se murió, eso hizo feliz a mucha gente. Es lo que se llama civismo y respeto, claro que sí, uno paga la entrada para insultar, lo de ver fútbol es lo de menos.



hoy dia no es sombra de lo que ha sido el futbol. la gente esta capada. y con gilipolleces como las del racismo sea mi jugador o sea el mandingo del vecino, me parece que es parte del contexto, si fuera amarillo le llamarian chino de mierda, si fuera indio le llamarian pocajontas, si fuera irlandes blancucho pelirrojo le llamarian copito de nieve o naranjito y que se vaya a que le de el sol, si es un tio creido fisicamente le llamaran maricon y si no lo es tambien, le diran que es un hijo de puta, un bastardo, que le van a matar o a dar de hostias y el tiene que ser lo suficientemente fuerte de mollera para centrarse en el partido y en el juego y no en el ambiente. 

en la puta vida he escuchado a los morenos que venian de brasil o de holanda o africa a la liga española quejarse de racismo en los noventa, ahora esta panda de niñatos amariconaos tienen que andar queriendo cambiar las normas del futbol para jugar comodamente. 

que no hombre, que no. me la suda que sea vinicius o que sea el del escalerillas futbol club


----------



## vegahermosa (31 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Vinicius a día de hoy focaliza todo el odio contra el Madrid, como antes Cristiano o como Hugo en su momento, por ejemplo. Por su estilo de juego, se lleva todos los pitos y los insultos. Eso va en el sueldo, pero lo que no tiene por qué soportar es que se produzcan agravios comparativos, que a futbolistas negros de otros equipos casi no se les pueda ni mirar sin que te acusen de racismo, y que a Vini le lancen plátanos y le hagan el sonido del mono en cada vez más campos de España. Eso por no hablar de las cacerías que suelen organizarle en los patatales tipo Vallecas.
> 
> Eso yo creo que es lo que quema a Vinicius, que ve como a colegas suyos de otros equipos no se les puede ni soplar y a él cualquier día lo linchan. Y lo que es peor, con el silencio incomprensible del Madrid, porque al final la Liga y la Federación ya sabemos a qué intereses sirven, pero lo del club no hay por dónde cogerlo.



eso no hay por donde cogerlo, no se mide con una vara distinta a vinicius que al resto de negritos que se quejen, lo que tienen que hacer es trabajar y jugar lo mejor posible, y que digan lo que quieran. cristiano no estaba todo el dia lloriqueando de que a el le median con distinto rasero, presentaba una seguridad abrumadora y te soltaba que se la pelaba.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> hoy dia no es sombra de lo que ha sido el futbol. la gente esta capada. y con gilipolleces como las del racismo sea mi jugador o sea el mandingo del vecino, me parece que es parte del contexto, si fuera amarillo le llamarian chino de mierda, si fuera indio le llamarian pocajontas, si fuera irlandes blancucho pelirrojo le llamarian copito de nieve o naranjito y que se vaya a que le de el sol, si es un tio creido fisicamente le llamaran maricon y si no lo es tambien, le diran que es un hijo de puta, un bastardo, que le van a matar o a dar de hostias y el tiene que ser lo suficientemente fuerte de mollera para centrarse en el partido y en el juego y no en el ambiente.
> 
> en la puta vida he escuchado a los morenos que venian de brasil o de holanda o africa a la liga española quejarse de racismo en los noventa, ahora esta panda de niñatos amariconaos tienen que andar queriendo cambiar las normas del futbol para jugar comodamente.
> 
> que no hombre, que no. me la suda que sea vinicius o que sea el del escalerillas futbol club



Es cierto que solo se quejan por el tema del racismo, pero tampoco justifica la mala educación y la falta de respeto, empezando porque son los mayores teatreros del mundo, no conozco otro deporte donde los jugadores finjan tanto las agresiones, etc, parecen de cristal. Que estén todo el día dando la chapa con el racismo no justifica los insultos. Está claro y se ve que si llamas negro a un tio es muchísimo peor que llamarle cabrón hijo de puta ojala se muera tu familia. Pero lo vuelvo a decir, no justifica los insultos, lo anterior solo demuestra la hipocresía de esta sociedad, pero además, que lo de escandalizarse por llamarle negro dudo que sea por eso, es por otro tema que viene de más arriba, es agenda 2030 y meter inmigración masiva a saco.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> eso no hay por donde cogerlo, no se mide con una vara distinta a vinicius que al resto de negritos que se quejen, lo que tienen que hacer es trabajar y jugar lo mejor posible, y que digan lo que quieran. cristiano no estaba todo el dia lloriqueando de que a el le median con distinto rasero, presentaba una seguridad abrumadora y te soltaba que se la pelaba.



En eso tiene toda la razón, el desgracidamente lloraba con el club, me recordó a Michel, es que no me quieren. Pero también tiene que entender que las generaciones que se están criando ahora son de cristal porque están ultramimadas, además de que se está viviendo una censura acojonante. Lo "interesante" es que se escandalizan cuando llaman negro a uno que no es del Madrid, si es del Madrid si vale, esa para mi si es una diferencia importante.


----------



## Chichimango (31 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> eso no hay por donde cogerlo, no se mide con una vara distinta a vinicius que al resto de negritos que se quejen, lo que tienen que hacer es trabajar y jugar lo mejor posible, y que digan lo que quieran. cristiano no estaba todo el dia lloriqueando de que a el le median con distinto rasero, presentaba una seguridad abrumadora y te soltaba que se la pelaba.



Pues claro que la vara de medir es distinta, ese es el problema. Ni lo medios, ni los árbitros, ni la Liga tratan a Vinicius igual que a otros negros de la Liga. Eso es tan evidente que parece mentira que haya que estar explicándolo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Pues claro que la vara de medir es distinta, ese es el problema. Ni lo medios, ni los árbitros, ni la Liga tratan a Vinicius igual que a otros negros de la Liga. Eso es tan evidente que parece mentira que haya que estar explicándolo.



Una de las pocas veces que me he rebajado a contemplar esa mierda llamada "El Chiringuito" fue a colación de este asunto de Vinicius y daba miedo ver con la naturalidad e impunidad con la que esa gentuza intentaba crear un estado de opinión en el que se considerara normal que a Vinicius le partieran la pierna "porque iba provocando". Eso la misma panda de apesebrados hijos de puta que defendían que a los defensores de Messi se les sacara tarjeta por todo lo que no fuera hacerle una reverencia.

Fue entonces cuando Vinicius recurrió al comodín del racismo y logró detener un poco la marea. Que parece que ya no os acordáis.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (31 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Pues claro que la vara de medir es distinta, ese es el problema. Ni lo medios, ni los árbitros, ni la Liga tratan a Vinicius igual que a otros negros de la Liga. Eso es tan evidente que parece mentira que haya que estar explicándolo.



Tiene que ser jodido ver partidos de fútbol y no enterarte de que a Vinicius se le trata de manera diferente que al resto.


----------



## Tubiegah (31 Dic 2022)

guti guti guti maricón

Pues eso, que juegue y se deje de hostias

Es el club el que debe poner las íes bajo los puntos, pero claro, díselo a butragueño, a floper o a jas


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> guti guti guti maricón
> 
> Pues eso, que juegue y se deje de hostias
> 
> Es el club el que debe poner las íes bajo los puntos, pero claro, díselo a butragueño, a floper o a jas



LA política de comunicación del Madrid no la entiende nadie, yo desde luego que no, Butragueño lo mismo dice cáspita, no se portan bien, pero claro, si Florentino va a ese mierda de programa anticerebro y antimadridista como el chiringuito, poco se puede hacer.


----------



## The Replicant (31 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Algo muy extraño acaba de pasar, un penalti y un expulsado contra el Cagalona, increible, anonadado me hallo.



Mateu Lahoz ya no arbitra más en la vida

ya lo banearon en el mundial por no hacer lo que decia Messi

inasaptabla, lamantabla

taluecs


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (31 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Mateu Lahoz ya no arbitra más en la vida
> 
> ya lo banearon en el mundial por no hacer lo que decia Messi
> 
> ...



le faltan valors


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (31 Dic 2022)

En marca y en as Dan a entender que han robado al farsa.

Menudos hijos de la grandisima puta


----------



## Maestroscuroo (31 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> En marca y en as Dan a entender que han robado al farsa.
> 
> Menudos hijos de la grandisima puta



Es que les han robado. Y si no juegan también les roban. Y si el Madrid ficha a un tío por 100 kilos, también les roba. Y sí... (ponga usted aquí lo que quiera), también les roban...


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (31 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> me parece repugnante el futbol de maricones de hoy dia, donde no se puede ir al estadio a llamar a uno negro,



Se puede, si es poco rato. O eso dijeron después de que lo insultaran conta el Atlético. Para el resto de casos, aunque sea mentira que se lo llamen, se va el tipo llorando, se está a punto de parar el partido y salen portadas diciendo que no está solo.

Entre compañeros también pasa. Uno se inventa 2 o 3 años después que Pepe lo llamó mono sin que nadie lo viera y no lo saluda. Y a otro lo pillan llamándolo mono y es que no sabemos leer los labios, ha dicho mucho morro, tapándose la boca por casualidad.

Así que si Vini es el que empieza a llorar y hace que no seamos siempre los subnormales de los que se ríe todo el mundo, bienvenido sea.


----------



## vegahermosa (31 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Tiene que ser jodido ver partidos de fútbol y no enterarte de que a Vinicius se le trata de manera diferente que al resto.



yo solo me fijo en el futbol no en los bastidores, que quiere que le diga.


----------



## vegahermosa (31 Dic 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Se puede, si es poco rato. O eso dijeron después de que lo insultaran conta el Atlético. Para el resto de casos, aunque sea mentira que se lo llamen, se va el tipo llorando, se está a punto de parar el partido y salen portadas diciendo que no está solo.
> 
> Entre compañeros también pasa. Uno se inventa 2 o 3 años después que Pepe lo llamó mono sin que nadie lo viera y no lo saluda. Y a otro lo pillan llamándolo mono y es que no sabemos leer los labios, ha dicho mucho morro, tapándose la boca por casualidad.
> 
> Así que si Vini es el que empieza a llorar y hace que no seamos siempre los subnormales de los que se ríe todo el mundo, bienvenido sea.



yo quiero que mis futbolistas se pongan a jugar y se dejen de parafernalias 

que se quejan de vicio, en colombia hacen esto y sale un mangui con la pipa a pegar cuatro tiros al aire y no vuelven a abrir la boca mas. no digo llegar a ese extremo, pero tener mas estomago.


----------



## vegahermosa (31 Dic 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> guti guti guti maricón
> 
> Pues eso, que juegue y se deje de hostias
> 
> Es el club el que debe poner las íes bajo los puntos, pero claro, díselo a butragueño, a floper o a jas



sin ir mas lejos a luis enrique le poniamos fino y no andaba lloriqueando de lo mal que le trataban fuera


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (31 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> yo quiero que mis futbolistas se pongan a jugar y se dejen de parafernalias
> 
> que se quejan de vicio, en colombia hacen esto y sale un mangui con la pipa a pegar cuatro tiros al aire y no vuelven a abrir la boca mas. no digo llegar a ese extremo, pero tener mas estomago.



Que tengan estómago los de los otros 19 equipos y ya después ya si eso ya lo tenemos nosotos, pero ya si eso. Que llevamos muchos años siendo el tonto que pilla los palos y encima se tiene que callar.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (31 Dic 2022)

Por lo demás, ya está Tebitas diciendo que Vini es muy injusto. Lo mismo le inventa una sanción por descrédito a la imagen de la liga, o alguna mierda así, y ya podeis estar contentos porque lo han sancionado por quejarse.


----------



## vegahermosa (31 Dic 2022)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Que tengan estómago los de los otros 19 equipos y ya después ya si eso ya lo tenemos nosotos, pero ya si eso. Que llevamos muchos años siendo el tonto que pilla los palos y encima se tiene que callar.



el ser del real madrid es cargar con la parte mala de la corona, no solo las celebraciones gloriosas, a mi no me molesta que nos traten distinto a peor, o que se choteen de nosotros, cuanto peor, mejor, ya que esta escrito desde el principio que mas pronto que tarde se la devolvemos a todos con creces.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Mateu Lahoz ya no arbitra más en la vida
> 
> ya lo banearon en el mundial por no hacer lo que decia Messi
> 
> ...



Entonces he visto cosas que no creerías, pitar u n penalti a favor del español, expulsar a doña croqueta y solo prolongar el partido diez minutos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Es que les han robado. Y si no juegan también les roban. Y si el Madrid ficha a un tío por 100 kilos, también les roba. Y sí... (ponga usted aquí lo que quiera), también les roban...



Que no se despisten, que Juanito Lapuerta les ha tangado el club, en cuanto se den cuenta vendido y el metido en la ejecutiva cobrando.


----------



## vegahermosa (31 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Que no se despisten, que Juanito Lapuerta les ha tangado el club, en cuanto se den cuenta vendido y el metido en la ejecutiva cobrando.



no creo que sea tan osado, pero con las tragaderas que tienen en ese club, cualquiera diria que lo aceptan con buen grado.


----------



## Edu.R (31 Dic 2022)

Aquí se dijo que en el Camp Nou casi todos los equipos de la Liga ponen el cvlito, el Espanyol es de los pocos que NO lo hace y mirad que ha sucedido.

Un empate afortunado, pero en cuanto aprietas al Barcelona y le peleas un poco fallan muchas veces. Por supuesto siempre es culpa del árbitro o del sespet.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> no creo que sea tan osado, pero con las tragaderas que tienen en ese club, cualquiera diria que lo aceptan con buen grado.



nO? haga apuestas? y Piqué se presentará a Presi en cuanto pueda, ya está invirtiendo en el tema. Si anticipan elecciones lo putean y no se puede presentar. Lapuerta es un vividor, quién piense que va a salvar un club quebrado es que aún cree en los Reyes Magos.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (31 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> yo solo me fijo en el futbol no en los bastidores, que quiere que le diga.



Pues sin rebuscar mucho, esta situación de roja directa (clara, no especulativa), se resolvió con amarilla a Vinicius.









Al Madrid le preocupa la 'caza' a Vinicius


En el Real Madrid hay indignación por el trato de los rivales y de los árbitros a Vinicius. En esta temporada, la de su confirmación como futbolista diferencial, la dureza de los c




www.marca.com


----------



## vegahermosa (31 Dic 2022)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pues sin rebuscar mucho, esta situación de roja directa (clara, no especulativa), se resolvió con amarilla a Vinicius.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cosas del futbol. si eso le parece un agravio no se si tendra edad pero yo recuerdo muy bien cuando en la epoca dorada de villar nos robaban sin contemplaciones y encima premiando al rival como el caso del tenerife con maletines de pasta. quien quiera entender que entienda. sin menoscabo de que buyo era un inutil.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Dic 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Aquí se dijo que en el Camp Nou casi todos los equipos de la Liga ponen el cvlito, el Espanyol es de los pocos que NO lo hace y mirad que ha sucedido.
> 
> Un empate afortunado, pero en cuanto aprietas al Barcelona y le peleas un poco fallan muchas veces. Por supuesto siempre es culpa del árbitro o del sespet.



Yo lo digo siempre, salvo el Madrid, el Español es el único que no es filial del Barsa en toda primera o segunda division


----------



## vegahermosa (31 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> nO? haga apuestas? y Piqué se presentará a Presi en cuanto pueda, ya está invirtiendo en el tema. Si anticipan elecciones lo putean y no se puede presentar. Lapuerta es un vividor, quién piense que va a salvar un club quebrado es que aún cree en los Reyes Magos.



hay que reconocerle que les tiene muy bien anestesiaditos a los medios cules y al aficionado medio. supongo que con el paso del tiempo dejara de caer en gracia.
respecto a para que ha venido...el club esta sin un duro, ha venido a trincar nuevos patrocinios y meter su mordida seguro. pero de eso a que le dejen deshacer el club..


----------



## Maestroscuroo (31 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> cosas del futbol. si eso le parece un agravio no se si tendra edad pero yo recuerdo muy bien cuando en la epoca dorada de villar nos robaban sin contemplaciones y encima premiando al rival como el caso del tenerife con maletines de pasta. quien quiera entender que entienda. sin menoscabo de que buyo era un inutil.



Sí pero esta es una de muchas a día de hoy. Irnos a los años 90 teniendo esto de hace meses es contraproducente.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> hay que reconocerle que les tiene muy bien anestesiaditos a los medios cules y al aficionado medio. supongo que con el paso del tiempo dejara de caer en gracia.
> respecto a para que ha venido...el club esta sin un duro, ha venido a trincar nuevos patrocinios y meter su mordida seguro. pero de eso a que le dejen deshacer el club..



NO es que le dejen deshacer el club, es que está quebrado, el lo ha rematado y sabe que no hay salida, todo es humo, el buscará como trincar con los nuevos dueños.


----------



## Castellano (31 Dic 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Vinicius a día de hoy focaliza todo el odio contra el Madrid, como antes Cristiano o como Hugo en su momento, por ejemplo. Por su estilo de juego, se lleva todos los pitos y los insultos. Eso va en el sueldo, pero lo que no tiene por qué soportar es que se produzcan agravios comparativos, que a futbolistas negros de otros equipos casi no se les pueda ni mirar sin que te acusen de racismo, y que a Vini le lancen plátanos y le hagan el sonido del mono en cada vez más campos de España. Eso por no hablar de las cacerías que suelen organizarle en los patatales tipo Vallecas.
> 
> Eso yo creo que es lo que quema a Vinicius, que ve como a colegas suyos de otros equipos no se les puede ni soplar y a él cualquier día lo linchan. Y lo que es peor, con el silencio incomprensible del Madrid, porque al final la Liga y la Federación ya sabemos a qué intereses sirven, pero lo del club no hay por dónde cogerlo.



Vinicius es un payaso que no debió salir nunca de la infecta favela donde se crió.

Si ayer no llega a haber seguridad, policía y cámaras, hubiera bajado al césped y le habría arrancado los ojos de sus cuencas orbitales con mis propias manos.

Es un impresentable


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Vinicius es un payaso que no debió salir nunca de la infecta favela donde se crió.
> 
> Si ayer no llega a haber seguridad, policía y cámaras, hubiera bajado al césped y le habría arrancado los ojos de sus cuencas orbitales con mis propias manos.
> 
> Es un impresentable



Di que si, eres un tipo duro, al gulag hay que mandar al negro de mierda.
Me recuerda a lo de la peli aquella, usted es tonto porque es comunista, o es comunista porque es tonto.


----------



## Castellano (31 Dic 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Di que si, eres un tipo duro, al gulag hay que mandar al negro de mierda.
> Me recuerda a lo de la peli aquella, usted es tonto porque es comunista, o es comunista porque es tonto.



No es porque sea negro 
Rudiger o Alaba son tíos nobles. Será por su educación germánica.

Pero el Vinicius ese que se vuelva a la favela, como casi todos los brasileños actuales que están sin civilizar


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> No es porque sea negro
> Rudiger o Alaba son tíos nobles. Será por su educación germánica.
> 
> Pero el Vinicius ese que se vuelva a la favela, como casi todos los brasileños actuales que están sin civilizar



ES verdad, está sin civilizar, pero usted que es muy civilizado bajaría al cesped a matarlo, mucho más civilizado, y sobre todo, lo más importante, un motivo que le da toda justificación, a ver, el motivo, humm, vaya, si no hay motivo, ah, si, que le cae mal el fútbolista y ya un civilizado como usted desea matarlo. 
No es que diga tonterías, es usted un poquito fantoche. Uno tio tan valiente, va a la favela en Brasil y allí lo mata, que no le falta valor a un civilizado como usted, un tipo que adora a una ideología asesina, todo coherencia.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Dic 2022)

Alba: “Mateu no se acordaba de que ya tenía una tarjeta”


La actuación del colegiado valenciano fue el tema más comentado en el post partido del derbi entre Barça y Espanyol.




as.com





Y reconocen abiertamente que prevarican.

Ya es que es el jeto enorme.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Alba: “Mateu no se acordaba de que ya tenía una tarjeta”
> 
> 
> La actuación del colegiado valenciano fue el tema más comentado en el post partido del derbi entre Barça y Espanyol.
> ...



SE lo mejoro, habrá periolistos ciudadanos que apoyarán eso, y no me refiero a los culerdos del inmundo deportivo y ascosport.


----------



## Andr3ws (1 Ene 2023)

Feliz año nuevo a los madridistas de este hilo. Esperemos repetir los éxitos de 2022 y disfrutar de este equipazo.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Ene 2023)

Mientras, el As y el Marca, prensa "" "" madridista""" se suma a la cacería contra Mateu por la actuación en el Spotify. De locos.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Ene 2023)

Será mierda el puto calvo.


----------



## The Replicant (1 Ene 2023)

el próximo partido del VARsa es en el campo del Patético, segurirá el "aplazamiento" de la sanción a Lewandowski o desaparecerá la misma como lágrima en la lluvia??

taluecs


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ene 2023)

The Replicant dijo:


> el próximo partido del VARsa es en el campo del Patético, segurirá el "aplazamiento" de la sanción a Lewandowski o desaparecerá la misma como lágrima en la lluvia??
> 
> taluecs



Choque entra el poble indepe y Don Cerezone, será interesante ver quién gana. Además del duelo chavineta y el que nunca se equivoca, cholete.


----------



## Woden (1 Ene 2023)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Mientras, el As y el Marca, prensa "" "" madridista""" se suma a la cacería contra Mateu por la actuación en el Spotify. De locos.



Con independencia de colores , Mateu Lahez no debería volver a arbitrar un partido de furgol, menudo soplagaitas está hecho, que se haga vedette si quiere protagonismo.


----------



## Woden (1 Ene 2023)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Mientras, el As y el Marca, prensa "" "" madridista""" se suma a la cacería contra Mateu por la actuación en el Spotify. De locos.



Con independencia de colores , Mateu Lahez no debería volver a arbitrar un partido de furgol, menudo soplagaitas está hecho, que se haga vedette si quiere protagonismo.


----------



## Woden (1 Ene 2023)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Mientras, el As y el Marca, prensa "" "" madridista""" se suma a la cacería contra Mateu por la actuación en el Spotify. De locos.



Con independencia de colores , Mateu Lahez no debería volver a arbitrar un partido de furgol, menudo soplagaitas está hecho, que se haga vedette si quiere protagonismo.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Ene 2023)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Choque entra el poble indepe y Don Cerezone, será interesante ver quién gana. Además del duelo chavineta y el que nunca se equivoca, cholete.



El Pateti pondrá el ojete gustosamente.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ene 2023)

Woden dijo:


> Con independencia de colores , Mateu Lahez no debería volver a arbitrar un partido de furgol, menudo soplagaitas está hecho, que se haga vedette si quiere protagonismo.



El nivel del resto es el mismo, Hernández Hernández y similares, solo llegan los peores para que siga el tinglado montado. Luego hasta una tia en Europa arbitra mejor que los inútiles esos, no creo que no existan mejores árbitros en ESpaña, pero claro, tienen que ser de un tipo en concreto para que les sirvan.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (1 Ene 2023)

Lo que no puede ser de ninguna manera es que dos jugadas idénticas sean arbitradas de manera diferente. No es de recibo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Ene 2023)

The Replicant dijo:


> el próximo partido del VARsa es en el campo del Patético, segurirá el "aplazamiento" de la sanción a Lewandowski o desaparecerá la misma como lágrima en la lluvia??
> 
> taluecs




farsa vs filial del farsa

madrid vs filial del farsa

próxima jornada y el 99% de los partidos de la liga españorda.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Alba: “Mateu no se acordaba de que ya tenía una tarjeta”
> 
> 
> La actuación del colegiado valenciano fue el tema más comentado en el post partido del derbi entre Barça y Espanyol.
> ...



Van a recurrirla, veremos que pasa.

Si te han sacado amarilla por PROTESTAR no tiene mucho recorrido, da igual que sea la segunda o la primera. Lo que pasa que están acostumbrados a hacer cónclaves en torno al árbitro sin consecuencias.

De hecho ayer el lio vino en cuanto pitó el penalty, ahi el Barcelona entro en trance y se lio parda. Son cosas que, por falta de costumbre, no saben gestionar.

Y a ver la Cautelar de Lewandoski.

Lo que está claro es que cuando el árbitraje no les va a favor, la red se rompe. Este año van ya muchos ejemplos, es algo que tienen instaurado en el club, pero cuando te toca un árbitro Internacional, no funciona una mierda.


----------



## filets (1 Ene 2023)

A Eden Hasar aun le queda año y medio de contrato

Hala, ya os he amargado el día


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Ene 2023)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> SE lo mejoro, habrá periolistos ciudadanos que apoyarán eso, y no me refiero a los culerdos del inmundo deportivo y ascosport.



Bueno, esos estan pagados por opinar eso, lo subo: habra aficionados de cualquier aficion que justificaran eso.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ene 2023)

Edu.R dijo:


> Van a recurrirla, veremos que pasa.
> 
> Si te han sacado amarilla por PROTESTAR no tiene mucho recorrido, da igual que sea la segunda o la primera. Lo que pasa que están acostumbrados a hacer cónclaves en torno al árbitro sin consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Internacionalmente también porque fuera con equipos sin miedo y de nivel, cuando les ven los fallos van a por ellos y no se asustan. Aquí como se venden a chavales como figuras que con el tiempo se verá su nivel, vienen las "sorpresas", pero fuera ya les han cogido la matrícula y no asustan a nadie. Recordar como salío el Eintrach contra ellos y contra el Madrid, sabían a quién podían ganar y con quién lo tenían mucho más jodido.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ene 2023)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Bueno, esos estan pagados por opinar eso, lo subo: habra aficionados de cualquier aficion que justificaran eso.



Leches, no se lo puedo superar, de esos que comenta ya he metido a algunos en el ignore.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Ene 2023)

Doncic está absolutamente ‘loco’: tiro libre, queda algo más de 1 segundo y hace esto para ganar


La noche del esloveno fue otra vez histórica. Esta vez consiguió 51 puntos en un partido que acabó ganándolo de esta forma.




as.com


----------



## filets (1 Ene 2023)

¿Alguien sabe como es posible que el Arsenal le saque 7 puntos al City teniendo el City a Haaland?
Haaland lleva 21 goles en 15 partidos


----------



## Edu.R (1 Ene 2023)

filets dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe como es posible que el Arsenal le saque 7 puntos al City teniendo el City a Haaland?
> Haaland lleva 21 goles en 15 partidos



El Arsenal tiene a Odegaard.

Taluec.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Doncic está absolutamente ‘loco’: tiro libre, queda algo más de 1 segundo y hace esto para ganar
> 
> 
> La noche del esloveno fue otra vez histórica. Esta vez consiguió 51 puntos en un partido que acabó ganándolo de esta forma.
> ...



No ha inventado nada, aquí no se puede hacer el tirar a fallar, aquí hubiera tenido que tirarlo blandito para un rebote sobre el aro y hubiese pasado el segundo y medio que faltaba.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Ene 2023)

filets dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe como es posible que el Arsenal le saque 7 puntos al City teniendo el City a Haaland?
> Haaland lleva 21 goles en 15 partidos



pero, quien tiene la posesion?? jaque mate


----------



## xilebo (1 Ene 2023)

*El Madrid cierra un 2022 perfecto*


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Madrid cierra un 2022 perfecto*



Y se ha olvidado lo mejor, ninguno fue, que es lo importante, aquí lo que cuenta no es que sea o no sea, es a quién se lo pitan, así las fobias y manías de cada aficionado se dan por satisfechas. Eso es muy importante, que cada aficionado siempre obtenga placer del fútbol, ya sea por su equipo o por otro al que odie.
Costumbres hay para todos los gustos.


----------



## _Suso_ (1 Ene 2023)

Feliz año a los madridista de buen corazón o algo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (1 Ene 2023)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pues sin rebuscar mucho, esta situación de roja directa (clara, no especulativa), se resolvió con amarilla a Vinicius.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> pero, quien tiene la posesion?? jaque mate



Jeque mate más bien..


----------



## xilebo (2 Ene 2023)

*Imágenes para resumir el 2022 del mundo del fútbol*


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Ene 2023)

dos partidos de liga complicados tiene el madrid jugando fuera del bernabeu contra dos de los mejores filiales del farsa 

y el partido de supercopa de por medio


----------



## xilebo (2 Ene 2023)

*Cumbre definitiva por Bellingham*

El Borussia convoca al jugador a una reunión en la que debe decir si renueva o si se va este verano. Ya tiene precio: 100 millones de euros más 40 en bonus por objetivos.


----------



## spam (2 Ene 2023)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Feliz año nuevo a los madridistas de este hilo. Esperemos repetir los éxitos de 2022 y disfrutar de este equipazo.



Y a los pericos. Gracias por tanto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Madrid cierra un 2022 perfecto*



Sal del armario xile, que canta mucho ya.


----------



## xilebo (2 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sal del armario xile, que canta mucho ya.



Pero si yo soy del equipo de la capital de la costa del sol: Malagaaaaaaaaa, la bomboneraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero si yo soy del equipo de la capital de la costa del sol: Malagaaaaaaaaa, la bomboneraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!



Y el segundo el far$a, no puedes ocultarlo más.


----------



## xilebo (2 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y el segundo el far$a, no puedes ocultarlo más.



Pues no, al reves, en Malaga tira mucho el madrid por la cantidad de jugadores y bueno malagueños que han jugado en el bernabeu como Juanito, Hierro o Isco


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues no, al reves, en Malaga tira mucho el madrid por la cantidad de jugadores y bueno malagueños que han jugado en el bernabeu como Juanito, Hierro o Isco



Y la de madrileños que van por Málaga y tienen casa por allí


----------



## El chepa (2 Ene 2023)

El Espanyol impugna el derbi por alineación indebida de Lewandowski


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Ene 2023)

El chepa dijo:


> El Espanyol impugna el derbi por alineación indebida de Lewandowski



ES que la sanción de la doble amarilla es impepinable, no se puede aplazar, eso sin contar que han acudido a la justicia ordinaria. A ver si tiene cojones UEFA en sancionarles, de la Federación española no digo nada, no lo harán.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (2 Ene 2023)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Entonces he visto cosas que no creerías, pitar u n penalti a favor del español, expulsar a doña croqueta y solo prolongar el partido diez minutos.



Un penalty a favor del Español contra el Barça dónde???? En otro mundo alternativo???? Contra los culés????

Venga, *Merengada, piperío *... Saludad a los pericos!
Otro golito y salvamos el año, pero no hubo suerte. No tengo ninguna vergüenza en decir que si nos petamos al Barça en el Camp Vell ya tenemos uno de los objetivos de la temporada para ser *felices*.

@Pericoburbujista



Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo lo digo siempre, salvo el Madrid, el Español es el único que no es filial del Barsa en toda primera o segunda division



La duda ofende.


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Ene 2023)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Un penalty a favor del Español contra el Barça dónde???? En otro mundo alternativo???? Contra los culés????
> 
> Venga, *Merengada, piperío *... Saludad a los pericos!
> Otro golito y salvamos el año, pero no hubo suerte. No tengo ninguna vergüenza en decir que si nos petamos al Barça en el Camp Vell ya tenemos uno de los objetivos de la temporada para ser *felices*.
> ...



En la primera frase quiero pensar que estás de broma o se te ha parado el reloj hace unos días.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (2 Ene 2023)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> En la primera frase quiero pensar que estás de broma o se te ha parado el reloj hace unos días.



Lo decía de coña, no por ti, por supuesto.

Es que estaba contento con el empate.




xilebo dijo:


> Pero si yo soy del equipo de la capital de la costa del sol: Malagaaaaaaaaa, la bomboneraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!



Eres culé?

*NOOOOOOOOO *tío ....



El chepa dijo:


> El Espanyol impugna el derbi por alineación indebida de Lewandowski



Sería de una belleza nunca vista antes.

Pero no pasaría aunque salieran a jugar con 14, y más contra nosotros.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Ene 2023)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ES que la sanción de la doble amarilla es impepinable, no se puede aplazar, eso sin contar que han acudido a la justicia ordinaria. A ver si tiene cojones UEFA en sancionarles, de la Federación española no digo nada, no lo harán.



Bueno, es impepinable si las amarillas tienen sentido, que en este caso la tenían.

Os digo una cosa, esto o lo tapan a lo Paco, o va a durar... porque ahora cuando me expulsen, me toco la nariz señalando al árbitro y luego voy a la justicia ordinaria y que me den la cautelar. ¿No?


----------



## The Replicant (2 Ene 2023)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bueno, es impepinable si las amarillas tienen sentido, que en este caso la tenían.
> 
> Os digo una cosa, esto o lo tapan a lo Paco, o va a durar... porque ahora cuando me expulsen, me toco la nariz señalando al árbitro y luego voy a la justicia ordinaria y que me den la cautelar. ¿No?



Solo funciona si eres el VARsa

taluecs


----------



## qbit (2 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Alba: “Mateu no se acordaba de que ya tenía una tarjeta”
> 
> 
> La actuación del colegiado valenciano fue el tema más comentado en el post partido del derbi entre Barça y Espanyol.
> ...



¿Qué pasó? No he visto los partidos del Madrid ni del Farsa.


----------



## xilebo (2 Ene 2023)

*El contrato del siglo para Cristiano: ¡500M€ en siete años!*

La relación económica del jugador portugués con el Al Nassr alcanza cifras de récord. Firma por siete años como jugador primero y después como consejero.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2023)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Lo decía de coña, no por ti, por supuesto.
> 
> Es que estaba contento con el empate.
> 
> ...



Sí, es culé, ya no sabe como ocultarlo más.


----------



## 11kjuan (2 Ene 2023)

Sancionar al barca por alineación indebida ?

De quién depende la federación y el comité de Árbitros. ?

Pues eso...


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (2 Ene 2023)

filets dijo:


> A Eden Hasar aun le queda año y medio de contrato
> 
> Hala, ya os he amargado el día



Es ustec un poquito cabron, sin acritú.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (2 Ene 2023)

*Es una bestia y Ancelotti puede ponerlo en Copa: el ‘gigante’ Marvel de 19 años que es el futuro*

El central de la cantera del Real Madrid ha sido convocado con el primer equipo para el partido de Copa ante el Cacereño.


----------



## HDR (3 Ene 2023)

Un ejemplo más del putapenismo babélico que es el sistema judicial hespañol.

Mientras tanto, cada día que pasa con el Farsa como equipo perteneciente y disputante de la Liga de Primera División es una losa sobre el prestigio del fútbol hespañol, que también tiene lo suyo.


----------



## Ritalapollera (3 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Alba: “Mateu no se acordaba de que ya tenía una tarjeta”
> 
> 
> La actuación del colegiado valenciano fue el tema más comentado en el post partido del derbi entre Barça y Espanyol.
> ...



Hostia puta qué barbaridad!!! Encima con toda la tranquilidad del mundo!!! Les parece lo más normal a estos HDLGP.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (3 Ene 2023)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> farsa vs filial del farsa
> 
> madrid vs filial del farsa
> 
> próxima jornada y el 99% de los partidos de la liga españorda.



Tal cual, el Madrid se enfrenta al far$a, sus 18 filiale, árbitros, periodistas y políticos; el far$a sólo al Madrid. 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## The Replicant (3 Ene 2023)

*La cautelarísima de Lewandowski puede ir rápido*
*El Barça y la FEF tendrán que declarar y, aunque la cuestión de fondo puede tardar en resolverse meses, la cautelar puede estar resuelta en menos de dos semanas.









La cautelarísima de Lewandowski puede ir rápido


El Barça y la FEF tendrán que declarar y, aunque la cuestión de fondo puede tardar en resolverse meses, la cautelar sí puede decidirse en menos de 15 días.




as.com




*
o sea que "casualmente" podrá jugar el domingo contra el Patético y el siguiente partido en campo del Betis, y cumplir la sanción en el Spotify contra el Getafe y en el campo del filial de Girona...

casualidades casuales de la vida olles...


----------



## Maestroscuroo (3 Ene 2023)

The Replicant dijo:


> *La cautelarísima de Lewandowski puede ir rápido*
> *El Barça y la FEF tendrán que declarar y, aunque la cuestión de fondo puede tardar en resolverse meses, la cautelar puede estar resuelta en menos de dos semanas.
> 
> 
> ...



Hay un loco en el hilo de enfrente que decía que el juez que le dio la cautelar a Lewandowski es madridista porque así no jugaba contra el Atlético. Ni contra el Español, ni Atlético, ni Betis ni nada...
Ya si acaso que la cumpla una vez hayan ganado la Liga. Te tienes que descojonar de los lloros de esa gente cuando son, sin duda alguna, el equipo español más beneficiado de todo el siglo XXI.


----------



## The Replicant (3 Ene 2023)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Ya si acaso que la cumpla una vez hayan ganado la Liga



pues no te extrañe un pelo porque es que van a calzón quitado

FC Palancas mes que un club, un puticlub

taluecs


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Ene 2023)

Morboso cabrón.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Ene 2023)

El polaco va a cumplir la sanción 3 semanas después de jubilarse. Como mucho si se lesiona 3 meses y le encuentran hueco, cumplirá antes el partido del codazo.

Los 2 de llamar dronja adicto al árbitro, no.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Ene 2023)

The Replicant dijo:


> pues no te extrañe un pelo porque es que van a calzón quitado
> 
> FC Palancas mes que un club, un puticlub
> 
> taluecs



Es la guardería de un puticlub. Dentro solo hay hijos de puta.


----------



## Th89 (3 Ene 2023)

The Replicant dijo:


> *La cautelarísima de Lewandowski puede ir rápido*
> *El Barça y la FEF tendrán que declarar y, aunque la cuestión de fondo puede tardar en resolverse meses, la cautelar puede estar resuelta en menos de dos semanas.
> 
> 
> ...



JAJAJA esto parece un dejavú de la sanción de no jugar la copa que les pusieron cuando no tenía ni pelos en los huevos, y que aún está sin cumplir


----------



## The Replicant (3 Ene 2023)

Xavi: "Confío en que Lewandowski pueda jugar contra el Atlético"


Xavi Hernández confía en que Robert Lewandowski todavía siga disfrutando de la suspensión cautelar de la sanción que le cayó en el partido contra Osasuna y, por lo tanto, pueda jug




www.marca.com





y los patéticos avriran jrande el ojete, como siempre


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2023)

*Posible alineación del Real Madrid ante el Cacereño en Copa*

El equipo blanco viaja a Extremadura sin varios titulares y Ancelotti confiará en el Plan B para sacar adelante la primera ronda de la Copa del Rey, el torneo que se escapó el curso pasado.


----------



## HDR (3 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> *Posible alineación del Real Madrid ante el Cacereño en Copa*
> 
> El equipo blanco viaja a Extremadura sin varios titulares y Ancelotti confiará en el Plan B para sacar adelante la primera ronda de la Copa del Rey, el torneo que se escapó el curso pasado.



Juega Asensio. Gana el Cacereño, Real Madrid eliminado.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ene 2023)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Y en Gol diciendo que va provocando.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sí, es culé, ya no sabe como ocultarlo más.



Hay mucho culé en Málaga ...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (3 Ene 2023)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Toda la puta vida al negro se le ha llamado mono y al guapo maricón.

Menos lloros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ene 2023)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Hay mucho culé en Málaga ...



Se delata él solo.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y en Gol diciendo que va provocando.



Lo he visto, vomitivo lo de esos hijos de perra justificando los insultos a Vini.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (3 Ene 2023)

Si sale hazard hoy al campo, el Madrid va a sufrir lo indecible para ganar


----------



## Raul83 (3 Ene 2023)

A ver si Gol Play echa los partidos del Al-Nassr.
¿Se podrán ver los partidos de Cristiano Ronaldo en Al Nassr por TV?


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (3 Ene 2023)

Merengones, decirme por qué de todos los jugadores negros que hay en el Madrid, solamente se meten con Vinicius. Quizás que sea un jugador provocador tenga algo que ver, no?


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2023)

¡Once confirmado del Real Madrid!

Ancelotti apuesta por esta primera ronda de Copa con *Lunin; Lucas, Militao, Nacho, Odriozola; Tchouameni, Camavinga, Ceballos; Asensio, Hazard y Rodrygo.*

Mucho que no es habitual en la alineación, como Lunin, Lucas, Nacho, Odriozola, Camavinga, Ceballos o Hazard. Repiten solo Ceballos y Asensio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ene 2023)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Lo he visto, vomitivo lo de esos hijos de perra justificando los insultos a Vini.



Los que representan al far$a son todos como Roncero pero del far$a. Se les sale la espuma de la boca hablando de su equipo y son como forofos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ene 2023)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Si sale hazard hoy al campo, el Madrid va a sufrir lo indecible para ganar



Jugamos con 1 menos. Sí que sale sí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ene 2023)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Merengones, decirme por qué de todos los jugadores negros que hay en el Madrid, solamente se meten con Vinicius. Quizás que sea un jugador provocador tenga algo que ver, no?



Es un jugador determinante. igual que se metían con cr7 o con Míchel o con Guti en su momento. Es muy fácil meterse con el Madrí y con sus estrellas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ene 2023)

Raul83 dijo:


> A ver si Gol Play echa los partidos del Al-Nassr.
> ¿Se podrán ver los partidos de Cristiano Ronaldo en Al Nassr por TV?



Lo dudo, pero seguro que echarán los highlights


----------



## Edu.R (3 Ene 2023)

Bueno, a ver si podemos tenerlo "de cara al descanso" para evitar sustos.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Ene 2023)

Podría jugar algún chavalín.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (3 Ene 2023)

El Madrid sufriendo. Cacereño, filial F del Barcelona


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (3 Ene 2023)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Podría jugar algún chavalín.



Es mejor hundirles. Quemarles en el Castilla de Baúl y soltarles por cuatro duros a cualquier segunda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ene 2023)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> El Madrid sufriendo. Cacereño, filial F del Barcelona



Menos el Espanyol, todos son filiales del Far$a.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Ene 2023)

Menvdo lol ver ese patatal


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ene 2023)

el CACEREÑO haciendo la presion adelantada...EL CANCER DE KLOPP llega a todas partes


----------



## 11kjuan (3 Ene 2023)

El cacereño, madre mía, que recuerdos del pc fútbol 7.

Estaba en 2B.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Ene 2023)

No veo bien el SESPET.


----------



## 11kjuan (3 Ene 2023)

Suprimo dijo:


> Menvdo lol ver ese patatal



Ese es el verdadero fútbol. El de toda la vida.

Cuando llegue la agenda 2030 y la energía escasee todos los campos van a ser asi


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ene 2023)

hay negros hasta en segunda b


----------



## Th89 (3 Ene 2023)

Suprimo dijo:


> Menvdo lol ver ese patatal



Este es un 5 estrellas al lado de campos donde he jugado yo y probablemente la mayoría de aquí


----------



## fachacine (3 Ene 2023)

Hazard es un muerto viviente, un futbolista zombie, un exjugador. Es que hasta da la sensación de que no conoce a sus compañeros


----------



## fachacine (3 Ene 2023)

Su puta madre, 50.000 faltitas llevamos...


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Ene 2023)

Th89 dijo:


> Este es un 5 estrellas al lado de campos donde he jugado yo y probablemente la mayoría de aquí



Hombre, yo he jugado en campos de tierra también, pero no me jodas, hace 25 años ya había campos de césped artificial bastante más jugables que esto.


----------



## Edu.R (3 Ene 2023)

El SESPET fatal y el árbitro se apellida CUADRA.

Todo muy castellano.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Ene 2023)

Decir que ese campo es un patatal es una falta de respeto a los patatales, el patatal medio está bastante más liso y regular.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Ene 2023)

Th89 dijo:


> Este es un 5 estrellas al lado de campos donde he jugado yo y probablemente la mayoría de aquí



El problema es que Rubi el hamijo de Gueri le ha dicho a los equipos que esto no iba a pasar, ya bastante es que hayan aceptado eliminatorias a 1 partido


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ene 2023)

un mexicano jugando en la segunda b?


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Ene 2023)

Al principio el marcador me parecía demigrantísimo, pero le voy cogiendo el gustillo.

Es lo más interesante que puedo decir de la competición esta del calbo y del TeVas.

Por lo demás, me alegra ver que Tiro Floper se ha gastado los dineros en el mercado de invierno.

Parece que hemos fichado a un joven muy prometedor, un tal Jasar o algo así.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Ene 2023)

Que el portero no deje pasar nada, que eso golpea al topillo y se va para dentro.

Da para reírse, pero como alguno se nos deje el cruzado en semejante mierda embarrada, nos vamos a cagar en Extremadura entera.


----------



## Th89 (3 Ene 2023)

Suprimo dijo:


> El problema es que Rubi el hamijo de Gueri le ha dicho a los equipos que esto no iba a pasar, ya bastante es que hayan aceptado eliminatorias a 1 partido



Podrían hacerlo bien si quisieran, marcas unos mínimos de calidad, y si dicho equipo no tiene un campo que se ajuste, se busca el mejor campo en un punto intermedio y listo.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Ene 2023)

Estoy medio convencido que el utillero a sacado a su perro a pasear por el césped esta mañana, y ni recogió el zurullo.


----------



## MC33 (3 Ene 2023)

El partido apesta a penaltis sino lo arregla Limitao de cabeza a la salida de un balón parado


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Ene 2023)

Me acabo de dar cuenta de que si dices muchas veces seguidas "Copa, Copa, Copa, Copa" suena "Paco, Paco, Paco, Paco..."


----------



## Suprimo (3 Ene 2023)

Th89 dijo:


> Podrían hacerlo bien si quisieran, marcas unos mínimos de calidad, y si dicho equipo no tiene un campo que se ajuste, se busca el mejor campo en un punto intermedio y listo.



Pero es que lo hacen, el año pasado el Rayo Majarahonda iba de local en el Metropolitano contra el Atleti


----------



## Edu.R (3 Ene 2023)

Lo más relevante del partido el SESPET, sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## Th89 (3 Ene 2023)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pero es que lo hacen, el año pasado el Rayo Majarahonda iba de local en el Metropolitano contra el Atleti



Joder, lo que tengo clarísimo es que la farsa no habría jugado ahí.

Aparte que a Xavi aka el jardinero, le da un parraque.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Ene 2023)

Ahora atacamos en la parte que está mejor. A ver si marcamos pronto y mete a un par de los nuevos, que si estoy viendo esta puta mierda es por eso.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (3 Ene 2023)

Sigan mamándole la polla al anciano inútil de ancelotti, este año se viene un nadaplete curioso.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Ene 2023)

Vallejo tiene una pinta de quinqui ochentero de cuidado.


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Ene 2023)

Mimimimi, que las señoritas de ahora no saben jugar en un pacocampo de los de antes, con el céspet destruido donde las figuritas de mazapán desaparecen y emergen los HOMBRES. 

Que alguien le diga al negro número 16, creo que es vayapinga, que se deje de mierdas y que no conduzca el balón en un patatal, por Dios, que eso es de primero de fúpbol.


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Ene 2023)

Mimimimi, que las señoritas de ahora no saben jugar en un pacocampo de los de antes, con el céspet destruido donde las figuritas de mazapán desaparecen y emergen los HOMBRES. 

Que alguien le diga al negro número 16, creo que es vayapinga, que se deje de mierdas y que no conduzca el balón en un patatal, por Dios, que eso es de primero de fúpbol.


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Ene 2023)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Que alguien le diga al negro número 16, creo que es vayapinga, que se deje de mierdas y que no conduzca el balón en un patatal, por Dios, que eso es de primero de fúpbol.



Es que en Bretaña, capital Rennes, plantas césped y te crece una alfombra.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (3 Ene 2023)

Espero que algún periodista de mierda le pregunte al comechicle por qué cojones sigue dándole minutos a una basura inútil minusválida y diabética de jasar.

Es una puta vergüenza, menos mal que el dominican dont play de Mariano el Vago no está convocado porque sino lo sacaba también para provocar sida entre los albañiles de mierda del cacereño.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (3 Ene 2023)

Minuto 70 0-0 contra un equipo de albañiles y panaderos.

lol


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Ene 2023)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Espero que algún periodista de mierda le pregunte al comechicle por qué cojones sigue dándole minutos a una basura inútil minusválida y diabética de jasar.
> 
> Es una puta vergüenza, menos mal que el dominican dont play de Mariano el Vago no está convocado porque sino lo sacaba también para provocar sida entre los albañiles de mierda del cacereño.



Grasard, Yaviejo, Cebollas, Mariasno y Voxdriozola. 5 paquetazos que no jugarían en un equipucho UEFA.


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2023)

El campo del cacereno es un patatal


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Ene 2023)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Sigan mamándole la polla al anciano inútil de ancelotti, este año se viene un nadaplete curioso.



Sólo un auténtico madridista podría meterse con el entrenador que ha ganado varias champions.

Estoy completamente de acuerdo. 

Este año vamos a comer toda la mierda que la divina Providencia nos evitó la temporada pasada.

Pero somos el Madric, si hay un cluc capaz de hacer de lo demigrante algo sublime somos nosotros.


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2023)

Debuta alvaro rodriguez y sa va hazard, sin pena ni gloria


----------



## Suprimo (3 Ene 2023)

Adios al Grasas


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Ene 2023)

Sale jasar y entra un mena uruguayo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ene 2023)

jueza de linea,,y hazard jugando de falso jugador


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (3 Ene 2023)

Y el hipertenso seboso hijo de puta se va del campo como si fuesen ganando 6-0 mecago en su puta madre


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Ene 2023)

Golaso


----------



## Edge2 (3 Ene 2023)

gol


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ene 2023)

veis fueirse hazard y ya jugaron con 11


----------



## Suprimo (3 Ene 2023)

Rodrygo salvador, de qué me sonará


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Ene 2023)

¿El Álvaro este es el mismo que sale en la Isla de las Tentaciones?


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2023)

Golazoooooooooo de rodrygo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaambaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fachacine (3 Ene 2023)

El partidito de Hazard es para venderlo mañana mismo, y por 4 duros, me la pela ya


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ene 2023)

un KARIM jugando en el cacereño


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2023)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> veis fueirse hazard y ya jugaron con 11



Y eso que hazard vale por dos


----------



## Suprimo (3 Ene 2023)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Golaso



Está todo tan paco que empaña el gol


----------



## loquehayqueoir (3 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> Debuta alvaro rodriguez y sa va hazard, sin pena ni gloria



Y una mierda, se va con mucha, mucha pena.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (3 Ene 2023)

Qué está haciendo el Madrid en el mercado de fichajes? Por qué no entrenan con el primer equipo al menos un par de chavales del filial?


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Ene 2023)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Qué está haciendo el Madrid en el mercado de fichajes? Por qué no entrenan con el primer equipo al menos un par de chavales del filial?



Eso sería hacer las cosas bien, pero en un cluc que ha ganado 22 copas de uropa o algo así entiendo que quieran jugar en modo Ultra pesadilla++


----------



## Th89 (3 Ene 2023)

Fatzard merece la puta horca.

Menudo sinvergüenza.


----------



## 11kjuan (3 Ene 2023)

Desde cuándo Mendy juega en el cacereño ?

Lo ha vendido Flopper está navidad y no me he enterado ?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Ene 2023)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> ¿El Álvaro este es el mismo que sale en la Isla de las Tentaciones?



Tú eras el que pedías alguno de la cantera, no?

Ha sacado a alguno ya? Si no se prueba a los canteranos no se sabe ni se sabrá cómo responden en el campo. Eso sí se le puede achacar a Ancelotti.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Ene 2023)

Le acaban de robar al Arsenal y vosotros viendo al Cacereño


----------



## Maestroscuroo (3 Ene 2023)

¿Os imagináis a Messi y a Cr7 domingo a domingo en campos así? 
Pues en estos CESPETS es donde jugaba Maradona domingo a domingo repartiendo polla por doquier. 
Le sumas la violencia de los defensas y el sudapollismo que tenían los árbitros, y entonces te das cuenta de quién fue el mejor de este deporte.


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Ene 2023)

11kjuan dijo:


> Desde cuándo Mendy juega en el cacereño ?
> 
> Lo ha vendido Flopper está navidad y no me he enterado ?



El apellido mendy debe de ser como el García para los nacidos en el sector 4 de Wakanda


----------



## 11kjuan (3 Ene 2023)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis a Messi y a Cr7 domingo a domingo en campos así?
> Pues en estos CESPETS es donde jugaba Maradona domingo a domingo repartiendo polla por doquier.
> Le sumas la violencia de los defensas y el sudapollismo que tenían los árbitros, y entonces te das cuenta de quién fue el mejor de este deporte.



El fútbol de los 80 y principios de los 90 era fútbol de verdad.

No la mercadotecnia actual.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Ene 2023)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis a Messi y a Cr7 domingo a domingo en campos así?
> Pues en estos CESPETS es donde jugaba Maradona domingo a domingo repartiendo polla por doquier.
> Le sumas la violencia de los defensas y el sudapollismo que tenían los árbitros, y entonces te das cuenta de quién fue el mejor de este deporte.



Tambien es cierto que no había tantos partidos


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Ene 2023)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis a Messi y a Cr7 domingo a domingo en campos así?
> Pues en estos CESPETS es donde jugaba Maradona domingo a domingo repartiendo polla por doquier.
> Le sumas la violencia de los defensas y el sudapollismo que tenían los árbitros, y entonces te das cuenta de quién fue el mejor de este deporte.



Imagínate donde jugaba Don Alfredo, que el césped y los estadios eran en blanco y negro
Añado: en el caso de Maradona con ultras y afición unos 40 años de media menor que ahora empujando y animando de verdad


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2023)

Suprimo dijo:


> Le acaban de robar al Arsenal y vosotros viendo al Cacereño



Que ha pasado ? Ha empatado a cero al final


----------



## 11kjuan (3 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> Que ha pasado ? Ha empatado a cero al final



Cosas de piratas y anglosionistas montados en el dólar jequeño del petróleo.

Dejemos que esa cueva de ladrones que son las islas sigan con sus costumbres.


----------



## Suprimo (3 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> Que ha pasado ? Ha empatado a cero al final



Manaza que cortaba el centro en el área, le deben de querer dar el títvlo al Shitty


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Ene 2023)

Pues teniendo en cuenta que los equipajes de ahora son horrendos sin cuello y entallados, la zamarra del cacereño es gonica.


----------



## 11kjuan (3 Ene 2023)

Suprimo dijo:


> Manaza que cortaba el centro en el área, le deben de querer dar el títvlo al Shitty



Quién paga manda.


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2023)

3 min de descuento


----------



## Edge2 (3 Ene 2023)

Madre mia, que aren ese campo de patatas...


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


> Madre mia, que aren ese campo de patatas...



Esta mas pa tomates


----------



## Edge2 (3 Ene 2023)

Epopeyico resultado contra el cacereño, ale ya podeis haceros las pajillas...


----------



## _Suso_ (3 Ene 2023)

Me ha encantado el partido de Camavinga


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Ene 2023)

Bueno, pues taluec
Ahora podéis gozar con Serrat (creía que había doblao servilleta ya) para tener la experiencia PacoJoan completa


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (3 Ene 2023)

Cuantos negros hay que contratar más para que este equipo juegue con autoridad y no que se sufra en todos los putos partidos desde hace casi seis meses?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (3 Ene 2023)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Tú eras el que pedías alguno de la cantera, no?
> 
> Ha sacado a alguno ya? Si no se prueba a los canteranos no se sabe ni se sabrá cómo responden en el campo. Eso sí se le puede achacar a Ancelotti.



Al de la Isla y después a Arribas. Han hecho la misma puta mierda que el resto, así que tienen nivel suficiente.


----------



## _Suso_ (3 Ene 2023)

Si el el partido de Camavinga de hoy en ese mierda de cesped lo hace Pedri, ya tenemos a la prensa vendiendo al próximo balón de oro


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2023)

*El Madrid vaguea y pasa*

Un gol de Rodrygo le clasifica tras un pésimo partido. El Cacereño, valiente y mucho más intenso, mereció mejor suerte. Hazard volvió a ser invisible


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (3 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Madrid vaguea y pasa*
> 
> Un gol de Rodrygo le clasifica tras un pésimo partido. El Cacereño, valiente y mucho más intenso, mereció mejor suerte. Hazard volvió a ser invisible,



el cacereño solo chuto a puerta 2 veces no me digas de cacereño merecio mas suerte


----------



## HDR (3 Ene 2023)

Es incalculablemente épico que el Madrid gane títulos con Hazard y Asensio de por medio


----------



## Edu.R (3 Ene 2023)

Partido paco muy años 90s sin historia.

A pensar en el Villarreal y luego en la Supercopa.


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2023)

*Las palabras de Cristiano en su presentación*


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Ene 2023)

fachacine dijo:


> El partidito de Hazard es para venderlo mañana mismo, y por 4 duros, me la pela ya



El problema es que nadie lo quiere ni gratis...


----------



## filets (4 Ene 2023)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> El problema es que nadie lo quiere ni gratis...








Los buffet libres de Caceres ayer cerraron por Alto Riesgo de quiebra


----------



## qbit (4 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> *El contrato del siglo para Cristiano: ¡500M€ en siete años!*
> 
> La relación económica del jugador portugués con el Al Nassr alcanza cifras de récord. Firma por siete años como jugador primero y después como consejero.



Si lo hubiera firmado antes del mundial, ahora a lo mejor sería campeón del mundo, el muy bobo.


----------



## porky pig (4 Ene 2023)

filets dijo:


> Los buffet libres de Caceres ayer cerraron por Alto Riesgo de quiebra



Es un efecto óptico. Parece gordo pero solo está rollizo gordifuerte de buen año bien alimentao y bien merendao.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Ene 2023)

Han caido ya varios primeras. Y en Octavos habrá cosas como Ceuta, Sporting de Gijón...

Al final la Copa son 6 partidos, si tienes sorteos agradables es un título bastante "barato". Para mi el sistema favorece mucho a los equipos de la zona media-alta de Primera. Esto además es evidente viendo el perfil de los últimos ganadores (Valencia, Betis, Real Sociedad...).


----------



## Chichimango (4 Ene 2023)

Ole los cojones de lo que visteis el partido de ayer. Nada más que decir, sombrerazo y tal.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Ene 2023)

Edu.R dijo:


> Han caido ya varios primeras. Y en Octavos habrá cosas como Ceuta, Sporting de Gijón...
> 
> Al final la Copa son 6 partidos, si tienes sorteos agradables es un título bastante "barato". Para mi el sistema favorece mucho a los equipos de la zona media-alta de Primera. Esto además es evidente viendo el perfil de los últimos ganadores (Valencia, Betis, Real Sociedad...).



No te quejes antes era a doble partido..y era un coñazo...
Una vez fue a partido único .y los quejidos de los grandes hicieron volver al formato anterior


----------



## Edu.R (4 Ene 2023)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No te quejes antes era a doble partido..y era un coñazo...
> Una vez fue a partido único .y los quejidos de los grandes hicieron volver al formato anterior



Pero era a partido único la 1° ronda, luego ya no.

Antes era un modelo mixto, la 1° ronda a pelito, los grandes corrían el riesgo de hacer el ridi y luego había un montón de partidos igualmente. Aun asi alguna vez alguno de 2°B llegó a semifinales (El más recordado fue el Mirandés).

Cuando volvieron a todo a doble partido, las sorpresas se reducían al mínimo. No obstante a nosotros un par de veces nos echó un equipo de 2° o de 2°B a doble partido, con lo que daba lo mismo.

Ahora es más extremo. En Alemania es incluso peor, las semifinales son también a partido único y si es un equipo de 2° contra uno de 1°, puede ser que el de 2° juegue de visitante. Es sorteo 100%.


----------



## xilebo (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## DRIDMA (4 Ene 2023)

Mira que Hazard ha hecho partidos infames pero lo de ayer roza el ridículo.


----------



## The Replicant (4 Ene 2023)

a ver si hoy el Intercity nos da una alegria y unas risas, 









Eric Garcia quiere reivindicarse tras ver el Mundial en el banquillo


Xavi Hernández confirmó la titularidad de Ronald Araujo esta noche (21 h./Movistar Liga de Campeones) ante el Intercity CF en la Copa del Rey después de la operación




www.mundodeportivo.com





de momento juega Eric Garcia, o sea que la cosa promete...

taluecs


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (4 Ene 2023)

El fútbol se muere y tal ...
Cacereño realmadrid con 3 millones de audiencia....


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (4 Ene 2023)

A mí me cayó bien el Cacereño.
La camiseta muy guapa.
Juego aguerrido y directo.
Ciudad con empaque y pocas tonterías. 
Vallas publicitarias bien provincianas como "Otro lomo yo no como" o "Maquinas de limpieza de aceituna".

Me alegro de la pasta que se han llevado.
Además, al televisarlo en la 1 lo habrá visto más gente y habrán pagado bien los anunciantes.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 Ene 2023)

Qué cojones es el Intercity??


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Ene 2023)

The Replicant dijo:


> a ver si hoy el Intercity nos da una alegria y unas risas,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No van a rascar ni el 5% de lo que lo hizo el Cacereño. Paseo militar para el VARsa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (4 Ene 2023)

Sabéis alguno como poner el foro en oscuro desde el Movil?
Gracias


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Ene 2023)

Es aquí el hilo de los aprendices de jardineros? 

Están los canales de YouTube de la caverna cabreadísimos 

Menos mal que no ha sido el de Terrassa el que ha hablado del sespet


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Ene 2023)

Chichimango dijo:


> Ole los cojones de lo que visteis el partido de ayer. Nada más que decir, sombrerazo y tal.



Es que, gilipolllas de mí, esperaba ver a Arribas y a alguno más. Entre un Cacereño-Madrid y un Cacereño-Castilla, prefiero el Cacereño-Madrid.

Al final el maromo del Castilla que pusimos de delantero centro me pareció interesante. Con 18 años ya va de puta madre por alto contra hombres hechos y derechos, si se le pule bien con 21 puede ser una mala bestia de cuidado.

Es un puesto en el que andamos muy necesitados además, por de pronto debería tener cualquier minuto que le fueran a dar a Mariano o a Hazard, que bueno, no son muchos, pero ya es algo.


----------



## xilebo (4 Ene 2023)

*"Panzard"*


----------



## HDR (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Fiodor (4 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Madrid vaguea y pasa*
> 
> Un gol de Rodrygo le clasifica tras un pésimo partido. El Cacereño, valiente y mucho más intenso, mereció mejor suerte. Hazard volvió a ser invisible



Vi el partido y no creo que el Madrid vagueara... No soy partidario de poner excusas, pero lo del césped de ayer fue lamentable. Parecía que estaban jugando a fútbol-playa por lo botes que daba el balón... Salvo Hazard, Odriozola y Vallejo, que están fuera de forma, el resto hizo lo que pudo dentro de las posibilidades que daba el campo...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (4 Ene 2023)

Muy lamentable oír a Carletto, en modo Xavi, quejándose del césped...


----------



## _Suso_ (4 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> *"Panzard"*



Cuando este se vaya de España las acciones de la burger king se hunden


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Ene 2023)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Cuando este se vaya de España las acciones de la burger king se hunden



Ojo y tendremos que oír decir a Flopper que el fútbol está muerto.

Pagando millonadas por vagos y timadores como el hazard claro que se cargan el fútbol.

Fraudes y paquetes los ha habido toda la vida de Dios, pero como ahora...


----------



## Suprimo (4 Ene 2023)

Por cierto, el Barsa hoy está en el estadio del Hercvles y nadie dice ni mú


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (4 Ene 2023)

Que la cosa esta de nombre inventado hace una semana le marque 3 goles al Barca, se vaya de la Champions con 2 goles encajados por partido y en liga le hayan marcado los mismos 3 goles entre todos los que ha jugado sin contarnos a nosotros, debe ser alguna especie de chiste.


----------



## The Replicant (4 Ene 2023)

Prorroga con el Intershitty


----------



## Edu.R (4 Ene 2023)

El SESPET está muy seco.


----------



## Forenski (4 Ene 2023)

Calambre de Dembelé y el árbitro para el partido hasta que el chico diga. A continuación, dos calambres de los chavales del Intercity y el árbitro pasa olímpicamente y deja seguir el juego. Vergonzoso.


----------



## Otrasvidas (4 Ene 2023)

El tal Soldevila debería dormir toda su vida con un póster del Farsa en su habitación. De Tercera División a lloverle ofertas. SOLDEVILA SELECCIÓN


----------



## loquehayqueoir (4 Ene 2023)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ojo y tendremos que oír decir a Flopper que el fútbol está muerto.
> 
> Pagando millonadas por vagos y timadores como el hazard claro que se cargan el fútbol.
> 
> Fraudes y paquetes los ha habido toda la vida de Dios, pero como ahora...



A ver, a Floper se le critica a la vez por haber fichado a Hazard (muy legítimamente) y por no haber fichado a nadie en los últimos 2 años.

Con lo de Hazard y en menor medida Bale, Floren ha salido escaldado. Puede criticar el modelo de negocio del fútbol actual y a la vez cambiar para adaptarse a él mientras no haya otra cosa. La obra faraónica del estadio no la entiendo para nada, pero la política de fichajes del Madrid de un tiempo a esta parte es bastante consecuente.


----------



## Roedr (4 Ene 2023)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> A ver, a Floper se le critica a la vez por haber fichado a Hazard (muy legítimamente) y por no haber fichado a nadie en los últimos 2 años.
> 
> Con lo de Hazard y en menor medida Bale, Floren ha salido escaldado. Puede criticar el modelo de negocio del fútbol actual y a la vez cambiar para adaptarse a él mientras no haya otra cosa.* La obra faraónica del estadio no la entiendo para nada, pero la política de fichajes del Madrid de un tiempo a esta parte es bastante consecuente.*



Floren no es tonto para las obras y listo para los fichajes. Tanto la obra faraónica como la política de fichajes actual es inteligente.


----------



## Wasi (4 Ene 2023)

Más que un club


----------



## xilebo (4 Ene 2023)

*El homenaje más especial de Rodrygo*


----------



## Forenski (4 Ene 2023)

Todas las decisiones en la prórroga a favor del Barsa. Todas, repito. Faltas, saque de bandas equivocados, fueras de juego. Todo. Hasta únicamente descontó un minuto al final cuando en la segunda parte de la prórroga solo en atención a jugadores se perdieron más de tres.

Este árbitro sabía perfectamente quien le podía pagar unas vacaciones en un futuro. Vergüenza arbitral y sinvergüenza Rubiales.


----------



## filets (5 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> Floren no es tonto para las obras y listo para los fichajes. Tanto la obra faraónica como la política de fichajes actual es inteligente.



La obra del Bernabeu se decidio cuando a Floren 14 equipos le habian dicho "SÍ" a la Super Liga
Como la Super Liga no salga adelante nos convertimos en cipotecados burbujeados


----------



## Maestroscuroo (5 Ene 2023)

Las obras del estadio se pagan solas. Con hacer una decena de espectáculos importantes al año, más la posibilidad de llevar el basket allí y dejar de pagar casi 20k por partido en el wizink; si a eso le sumas los nuevos palcos vips más toda la restauración abierta los 365 días al año... eso cubre gran parte de los 25/30k que se pagaban al año. No cuento otros eventos estilo tenis que perfectamente pueden tener cabida allí. 
Además, si el equipo acompaña, ya no habrá días lluviosos o de frío. El lleno debería estar asegurado siempre.


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Ene 2023)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Las obras del estadio se pagan solas. Con hacer una decena de espectáculos importantes al año, más la posibilidad de llevar el basket allí y dejar de pagar casi 20k por partido en el wizink; si a eso le sumas los nuevos palcos vips más toda la restauración abierta los 365 días al año... eso cubre gran parte de los 25/30k que se pagaban al año. No cuento otros eventos estilo tenis que perfectamente pueden tener cabida allí.
> Además, si el equipo acompaña, ya no habrá días lluviosos o de frío. El lleno debería estar asegurado siempre.



Montar y desmontar todas las jornadas una cancha de basket tiene que costar más de los casi 20k que dices.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 Ene 2023)

filets dijo:


> La obra del Bernabeu se decidio cuando a Floren 14 equipos le habian dicho "SÍ" a la Super Liga
> Como la Super Liga no salga adelante nos convertimos en cipotecados burbujeados



InterCity a la Superliga ya .


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Maestroscuroo (5 Ene 2023)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Montar y desmontar todas las jornadas una cancha de basket tiene que costar más de los casi 20k que dices.



Pues la verdad que no tengo ni idea del asunto, a ver si alguien puede iluminarnos. 
Pienso que tras la inversión inicial en una grada móvil + el suelo del pabellón, las canastas y demás elementos; sólo se gastaría en hacer el quita y pon.
Hay que contar que por defecto el césped va guardado tras los partidos a la parte de abajo. Nunca queda fijo salvo cambios puntuales del club. Todo el mantenimiento se realiza en el sótano. 
Entiendo que montar un pabellón al estilo del vídeo que enlazo y montar una grada móvil en un lateral, no suponga un gasto excesivo tras la inversión inicial. 









Impresionante: cómo convertir una pista de NHL en la nueva cancha de Toronto Raptors... ¡en 50 segundos!


El feudo tradicional de los Tampa Bay Lightning será el feudo provisional de los campones de la NBA en 2019. El proceso real duró apenas unas horas.



as.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ene 2023)

Fiodor dijo:


> Vi el partido y no creo que el Madrid vagueara... No soy partidario de poner excusas, pero lo del césped de ayer fue lamentable. Parecía que estaban jugando a fútbol-playa por lo botes que daba el balón... Salvo Hazard, Odriozola y Vallejo, que están fuera de forma, el resto hizo lo que pudo dentro de las posibilidades que daba el campo...



Aparte que olvidamos lo difícil que es para estos equipos y jugadores jugar en esos campos. El Madrí hizo lo que tenía que hacer: esperar y buscar alguna genialidad. Sin lesiones y sin cansarse mucho.


----------



## Edu.R (5 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


>



Cuando no hay fútbol, hay que coger un jugador y decir que va a venir.

No sé si catalogarlo de PACO, pero sigo flipando que la gente se crea estas mierdas.


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2023)

*“A Benzema lo tomamos por idiota y lo echamos”*

El periodista Daniel Riolo, de RMC, explica cómo se produjo la salida de Benzema de la concentración francesa en el Mundial de Qatar.


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2023)

*El cambio de Hazard*


----------



## loquehayqueoir (5 Ene 2023)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Las obras del estadio se pagan solas. Con hacer una decena de espectáculos importantes al año, más la posibilidad de llevar el basket allí y dejar de pagar casi 20k por partido en el wizink; si a eso le sumas los nuevos palcos vips más toda la restauración abierta los 365 días al año... eso cubre gran parte de los 25/30k que se pagaban al año. No cuento otros eventos estilo tenis que perfectamente pueden tener cabida allí.
> Además, si el equipo acompaña, ya no habrá días lluviosos o de frío. El lleno debería estar asegurado siempre.



20k es una puta mierda, y ni siquiera es beneficio. Abrir un estadio para jugar un partido cuesta un pastón en mano de obra, electricidad, seguridad...

A lo mejor me equivoco, pero a mí el nuevo Bernabéu me parecen los pies de Ozymandias o la pirámide de Keops, por parte de un hombre que ya ve la muerte cerca. Como en el Madrid por ganar Champions no te recuerda nadie, porque tenemos demasiadas, pues le ha dado por esto.

El estadio va a estar en uso de media una vez por semana, incluyendo la mitad de los fines de semana, que es cuando se organizan eventos importantes. Aparte del día que esté en uso, no se podrá usar ni el día antes ni el día después, me imagino. Está libre mayormente en julio y agosto, cuando en Madrid no se queda ni Rita y no se organizan eventos. Tampoco se pueden organizar eventos largos, porque igual te hace falta el estadio un miércoles y un sábado porque tienes partidos seguidos en casa. Organizar un evento multitudinario es algo que toma 10-12 meses, y el Madrid no sabe en diciembre si le va a hacer falta el estadio un miércoles de febrero, porque no se ha sorteado la Champions todavía.

En serio, yo no lo veo nada claro.


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2023)

*Simplemente Real Madrid*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> *Simplemente Real Madrid*



ISCO 5


----------



## JimTonic (5 Ene 2023)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pues la verdad que no tengo ni idea del asunto, a ver si alguien puede iluminarnos.
> Pienso que tras la inversión inicial en una grada móvil + el suelo del pabellón, las canastas y demás elementos; sólo se gastaría en hacer el quita y pon.
> Hay que contar que por defecto el césped va guardado tras los partidos a la parte de abajo. Nunca queda fijo salvo cambios puntuales del club. Todo el mantenimiento se realiza en el sótano.
> Entiendo que montar un pabellón al estilo del vídeo que enlazo y montar una grada móvil en un lateral, no suponga un gasto excesivo tras la inversión inicial.
> ...




si de hecho se paro y se ha atrasado todo casi un año y tuvieron que ampliar el prestamo inicial en 125 millones de euros por eso mismo, la tecnologia inicial de realizar el mantenimiento automaticamente y en el hueco que han creado estaba muy verde y el real madrid se ha utilizado como laboratorio


porque de esta manera el corte del cesped que puede ser de una hora, el riego, tapar los huecos que se han creado tras el partido, el abono, recoger el cesped que se ha cortado etc etc, todo se realiza abajo, y solo tienes que esperar unos 30 minutos en recoger todo el cesped, y otros 30 ebn volverlo a poner y el cesped esta listo para utilizarse


----------



## El amigo (5 Ene 2023)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> ¿Os imagináis a Messi y a Cr7 domingo a domingo en campos así?
> Pues en estos CESPETS es donde jugaba Maradona domingo a domingo repartiendo polla por doquier.
> Le sumas la violencia de los defensas y el sudapollismo que tenían los árbitros, y entonces te das cuenta de quién fue el mejor de este deporte.




Pele fue el mejor.


----------



## El amigo (5 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ISCO 5



Ya se puede retirar tranquilo.


----------



## Roedr (5 Ene 2023)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> 20k es una puta mierda, y ni siquiera es beneficio. Abrir un estadio para jugar un partido cuesta un pastón en mano de obra, electricidad, seguridad...
> 
> A lo mejor me equivoco, pero a mí el nuevo Bernabéu me parecen los pies de Ozymandias o la pirámide de Keops, por parte de un hombre que ya ve la muerte cerca. Como en el Madrid por ganar Champions no te recuerda nadie, porque tenemos demasiadas, pues le ha dado por esto.
> 
> ...



Pues yo sí me fío de la visión estratégica y capacidad de hacer buenos negocios de Florentino. Hasta ahora los críticos de Floren sólo han hecho el ridículo.


----------



## El amigo (5 Ene 2023)

HDR dijo:


> Es incalculablemente épico que el Madrid gane títulos con Hazard y Asensio de por medio



Modo pesadilla.


----------



## El amigo (5 Ene 2023)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Mira que Hazard ha hecho partidos infames pero lo de ayer roza el ridículo.



No ha cometido ningún fallo. Tenlo en cuenta.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Ene 2023)

El amigo dijo:


> Modo pesadilla.



y la semifinal contra el city con vallejo de central, casi ná!!!


----------



## loquehayqueoir (6 Ene 2023)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pues la verdad que no tengo ni idea del asunto, a ver si alguien puede iluminarnos.
> Pienso que tras la inversión inicial en una grada móvil + el suelo del pabellón, las canastas y demás elementos; sólo se gastaría en hacer el quita y pon.
> Hay que contar que por defecto el césped va guardado tras los partidos a la parte de abajo. Nunca queda fijo salvo cambios puntuales del club. Todo el mantenimiento se realiza en el sótano.
> Entiendo que montar un pabellón al estilo del vídeo que enlazo y montar una grada móvil en un lateral, no suponga un gasto excesivo tras la inversión inicial.
> ...



Cuando los Toronto Raptors se crearon en la NBA en los 90 jugaron su primer puñado de años en un estadio de béisbol (con techo, evidentemente). Aquello no le gustaba a nadie, los asientos estaban a tomar por culo del campo, y al final se acabaron mudando a un estadio interior más pequeño compartido con el equipo de hockey. Por cierto, la explotación del estadio, que era de gestión provincial, quebró. 

Estamos hablando de un equipo NBA, que normalmente atrae a 20k espectadores por partido; el Madrid de basket se daría con un canto en los dientes si atrae a un tercio de esos 20k, y ya te digo yo que no les cobraría lo que cuesta una entrada de la NBA. Y con ese dinero hay que abrir e iluminar el estadio, poner a gente a controlar la entrada, sellar y/o vigilar la parte del estadio que no va a estar en uso, tener a personal médico, seguratas, camareros...

Hablo del Madrid de basket porque me parece un buen ejemplo del cuento de la lechera que nos montamos con el estadio. Yo no soy especialmente crítico con Floren, de hecho soy más bien bizcochable, pero en lo del estadio no me salen las cuentas. De hecho, Norteamérica está lleno de estadios multiusos como el que quiere Floren y la mayoría pierden dinero a espuertas; aunque Floren lo hiciese mucho mejor que la media, no sacaría ni de lejos el dinero que dice que va a sacar. 

En fin, que veremos cómo sale el asunto, pero con las cifras que nos hemos gastado me resulta muy difícil ver cómo recuperarlo (en el sentido estrictamente financiero, si luego el estadio es bonico y tal ya es otro tema). Por lo menos hemos tenido la suerte de que el equipo ha funcionado bien estos años con muy poco gasto neto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Maestroscuroo (6 Ene 2023)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Cuando los Toronto Raptors se crearon en la NBA en los 90 jugaron su primer puñado de años en un estadio de béisbol (con techo, evidentemente). Aquello no le gustaba a nadie, los asientos estaban a tomar por culo del campo, y al final se acabaron mudando a un estadio interior más pequeño compartido con el equipo de hockey. Por cierto, la explotación del estadio, que era de gestión provincial, quebró.
> 
> Estamos hablando de un equipo NBA, que normalmente atrae a 20k espectadores por partido; el Madrid de basket se daría con un canto en los dientes si atrae a un tercio de esos 20k, y ya te digo yo que no les cobraría lo que cuesta una entrada de la NBA. Y con ese dinero hay que abrir e iluminar el estadio, poner a gente a controlar la entrada, sellar y/o vigilar la parte del estadio que no va a estar en uso, tener a personal médico, seguratas, camareros...
> 
> ...



Pues el otro día en un partido random acb (no playoff), hubo lleno absoluto en el wizink (12000 espectadores) y no había manera de conseguir entradas. Creo que partidos TOP de la Euroliga, los playoffs de la ACB y si somos capaces de organizar asiduamente finales de Copa del Rey; creo que esa parte sería interesante explorarla. 

Además hay que contar con la parte de restauración que seguro añade bastantes ceros al resultado final. Poder ir a ver un Madrid-Barca a las 9, tomarte antes unas cañas/tapas y posteriormente poder cenar allí, es una experiencia americana que aquí en España no se hace porque ningún club la ofrece. 

Veamos cómo se desarrolla todo antes de opinar. Yo soy muy de Floren en lo económico y si su visión iba en ese sentido es que los números cuadran. Uno no se mete en ssemejante obrar por un pálpito.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2023)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pues el otro día en un partido random acb (no playoff), hubo lleno absoluto en el wizink (12000 espectadores) y no había manera de conseguir entradas. Creo que partidos TOP de la Euroliga, los playoffs de la ACB y si somos capaces de organizar asiduamente finales de Copa del Rey; creo que esa parte sería interesante explorarla.
> 
> Además hay que contar con la parte de restauración que seguro añade bastantes ceros al resultado final. Poder ir a ver un Madrid-Barca a las 9, tomarte antes unas cañas/tapas y posteriormente poder cenar allí, es una experiencia americana que aquí en España no se hace porque ningún club la ofrece.
> 
> Veamos cómo se desarrolla todo antes de opinar. Yo soy muy de Floren en lo económico y si su visión iba en ese sentido es que los números cuadran. Uno no se mete en ssemejante obrar por un pálpito.



Tener el estadio en la mitad de la tercera ciudad europea más grande es una ventaja competitiva que seguro Floren sabrá explotar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Ene 2023)

MARIANO LESIONADO....no se como pero lesionado


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> Tener el estadio en la mitad de la tercera ciudad europea más grande es una ventaja competitiva que seguro Floren sabrá explotar.




creo que es la cuarta. Berlín tiene mas habitantes que madrid.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Ene 2023)

Mateu a la nevera... joder al VARsa se paga.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Ene 2023)

porky pig dijo:


> Es un efecto óptico. Parece gordo pero solo está rollizo gordifuerte de buen año bien alimentao y bien merendao.



A estas alturas ya sabréis que es manipulada, para variar, si el jugador ya es exfutbolista, no necesita estas manipulaciones.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Relaño va a comer mierda por miserable hasta que se muera, triste vida.


----------



## feps (6 Ene 2023)

Esta noticia ya se dijo aquí hace más de un año. Olvidaos de Mbappés y Haalands. El Madrid va a seguir con su actual política de fichajes. Hazard pudo ser la gota que colmó el vaso.









El futuro '9' está en casa


Carlo Ancelotti ha llegado a una conclusión y sabe quién será su futuro '9'. Rodrygo es el futbolista elegido por el italiano para ser el reemplazo de Karim Benzema en la delantera madridista.




www.defensacentral.com


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2023)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> creo que es la cuarta. Berlín tiene mas habitantes que madrid.



Pues es verdad grrrrr


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Ene 2023)

Muere Vialli, leyenda del Calcio


El ex delantero de Sampdoria, Juventus y Chelsea, entre otros, ha fallecido a los 58 años tras una larga enfermedad.




as.com





Dep. Me flipaba la Juve de Ravanelli y Vialli.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Ene 2023)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> 20k es una puta mierda, y ni siquiera es beneficio. Abrir un estadio para jugar un partido cuesta un pastón en mano de obra, electricidad, seguridad...
> 
> A lo mejor me equivoco, pero a mí el nuevo Bernabéu me parecen los pies de Ozymandias o la pirámide de Keops, por parte de un hombre que ya ve la muerte cerca. Como en el Madrid por ganar Champions no te recuerda nadie, porque tenemos demasiadas, pues le ha dado por esto.
> 
> ...



Así es. Reforma del estadio = estafa y ruina.

IFEMA, Wizink Center y Metropolitano ya cubrían las necesidades de grandes eventos en Madrid.


----------



## Chispeante (6 Ene 2023)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Muere Vialli, leyenda del Calcio
> 
> 
> El ex delantero de Sampdoria, Juventus y Chelsea, entre otros, ha fallecido a los 58 años tras una larga enfermedad.
> ...



A pesar de que suene SI HOMO, tenían una imagen de delantera alfota de italianos cabrones que inevitablemente te hacía sentir simpatía por ese equipo.

_Sit tibi terra levis..._


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Ene 2023)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Veamos cómo se desarrolla todo antes de opinar. Yo soy muy de Floren en lo económico y si su visión iba en ese sentido es que los números cuadran. Uno no se mete en ssemejante obrar por un pálpito.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues yo sí me fío de la visión estratégica y capacidad de hacer buenos negocios de Florentino. Hasta ahora los críticos de Floren sólo han hecho el ridículo.



FloPer no ha hecho el ridículo con la superliga y en Mbappé, ¿verdad?


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Ene 2023)

loquehayqueoir dijo:


> Cuando los Toronto Raptors se crearon en la NBA en los 90 jugaron su primer puñado de años en un estadio de béisbol (con techo, evidentemente). Aquello no le gustaba a nadie, los asientos estaban a tomar por culo del campo, y al final se acabaron mudando a un estadio interior más pequeño compartido con el equipo de hockey. Por cierto, la explotación del estadio, que era de gestión provincial, quebró.
> 
> Estamos hablando de un equipo NBA, que normalmente atrae a 20k espectadores por partido; el Madrid de basket se daría con un canto en los dientes si atrae a un tercio de esos 20k, y ya te digo yo que no les cobraría lo que cuesta una entrada de la NBA. Y con ese dinero hay que abrir e iluminar el estadio, poner a gente a controlar la entrada, sellar y/o vigilar la parte del estadio que no va a estar en uso, tener a personal médico, seguratas, camareros...
> 
> ...



Bravo. Por fin encuentro vida inteligente en este hilo.

A mí me han metido en el ignore e insultado por poner en duda el modelo de negocio de la explotación del estadio.

Es todo una patraña de PM. FloPer (constructor) ha clvado al RM una obra faraónica, multimillonaria, absurda y ruinosa.

Lo de los partidos de baloncesto, tenis y *hockey hielo* es una tomadura de pelo de PM.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (6 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> Tener el estadio en la mitad de la tercera ciudad europea más grande es una ventaja competitiva que seguro Floren sabrá explotar.



El estadio está en el centro de Madrid por obra y gracia de Don Santoago Bernabéu y el paso del tiempo.

El debate es sobre la necesidad de un techo y un céspèd retráctil. La cuestión es enunciar eventos a cubierto en el estadio que generen tantos ingresos como para cubrir los gastos de la refora Y HACER FICHAJES MULTIMILLONARIOS.
*
Enuncia, por favor, eventos que NO se podían organizar en Madrid y, tras la reforma florentiniana, SÍ se podrán organizar.*


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2023)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> FloPer no ha hecho el ridículo con la superliga y en Mbappé, ¿verdad?



Claro, y en las copas de Europa también.

PD. Leyéndote pareciera que es mejor no ser el mejor club del mundo y tener a Ratapé. Para ti Ratapé debe valer más de cinco Copas de Europa.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2023)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> El estadio está en el centro de Madrid por obra y gracia de Don Santoago Bernabéu y el paso del tiempo.
> 
> El debate es sobre la necesidad de un techo y un céspèd retráctil. La cuestión es enunciar eventos a cubierto en el estadio que generen tantos ingresos como para cubrir los gastos de la refora Y HACER FICHAJES MULTIMILLONARIOS.
> 
> *Enuncia, por favor, eventos que NO se podían organizar en Madrid y, tras la reforma florentiniana, SÍ se podrán organizar.*



Pues claro. El estadio está en el centro por el genio de Bernabéu. Y ahora será el mejor estadio de fútbol del mundo por el genio de Florentino.

A mí me la pela lo que organicen o dejan de organizar en el Bernabéu. Salvo invitación (ie. que me salga gratis) no pienso ir a ninguno. Pero me mola presumir de Copas de Europa, del estadio más chulo, de cuando viajo que hasta en China o Corea pueda hablar de mi club con orgullo, y de que no tenemos goteras. 

A algunos todo lo que sea grandeza, o no sentir vergüenza, os molesta. Yo creo que estaríais más felices con piratas como Gil-Cerezo, o embaucadores como Lapuerta.


----------



## seven up (6 Ene 2023)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pues el otro día en un partido random acb (no playoff), hubo lleno absoluto en el wizink (12000 espectadores) y no había manera de conseguir entradas. Creo que partidos TOP de la Euroliga, los playoffs de la ACB y si somos capaces de organizar asiduamente finales de Copa del Rey; creo que esa parte sería interesante explorarla.
> 
> Además hay que contar con la parte de restauración que seguro añade bastantes ceros al resultado final. Poder ir a ver un Madrid-Barca a las 9, tomarte antes unas cañas/tapas y posteriormente poder cenar allí, es una experiencia americana que aquí en España no se hace porque ningún club la ofrece.
> 
> Veamos cómo se desarrolla todo antes de opinar. Yo soy muy de Floren en lo económico y si su visión iba en ese sentido es que los números cuadran. Uno no se mete en ssemejante obrar por un pálpito.



Como muy bien dice @loquehayqueoir , la formula del estadio reconvertido en cancha de baloncesto ha sido siempre un absoluto fracaso. A parte de Toronto, fue más sangrante el caso de Detroit, un Detroit en el que no era la sombra que es ahora, un estadio, el Siverdome, en el que jugaban los Pistons de los Bad Boys, los Detroit Lions de la NFL y los Detroit Express de la NASL. Tiene el récord de asistencia de la NBA desde 1988 con casi 62.000 espectadores, en un encuentro contra los Celtics. Al final los Pistons se largaron en cuanto pudieron a un pabellón más convencional, más funcional, con mejor vision y más pequeño con una capacidad de 22.000 espectadores como fue el Palace de Auburn Hills. 
Siempre he sido muy Florentiniano pero para mi la remodelacion del Bernabeu no ha tenido nada que ver ni la Superliga, ni la NBA, ni los multi usos, ni los 365 días de ocupación del estadio. Para mi siempre ha sido la manera del Tito para quedar para la posteridad. Lo otro son coyunturas que si funcionan pues bien y si no, pues siempre quedará el nuevo estadio para la posteridad.


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## DRIDMA (6 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


>



Ya estamos gafando con esas gilipolleces. Los sextetes para el VARsa y sus mierdas, que me den Champions y Ligas, este año incluso más ilusiòn me hace ganar una segunda liga consecutiva que hace mucho que no se logra.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (6 Ene 2023)

seven up dijo:


> Como muy bien dice @loquehayqueoir , la formula del estadio reconvertido en cancha de baloncesto ha sido siempre un absoluto fracaso. A parte de Toronto, fue más sangrante el caso de Detroit, un Detroit en el que no era la sombra que es ahora, un estadio, el Siverdome, en el que jugaban los Pistons de los Bad Boys, los Detroit Lions de la NFL y los Detroit Express de la NASL. Tiene el récord de asistencia de la NBA desde 1988 con casi 62.000 espectadores, en un encuentro contra los Celtics. Al final los Pistons se largaron en cuanto pudieron a un pabellón más convencional, más funcional, con mejor vision y más pequeño con una capacidad de 22.000 espectadores como fue el Palace de Auburn Hills.
> Siempre he sido muy Florentiniano pero para mi la remodelacion del Bernabeu no ha tenido nada que ver ni la Superliga, ni la NBA, ni los multi usos, ni los 365 días de ocupación del estadio. Para mi siempre ha sido la manera del Tito para quedar para la posteridad. Lo otro son coyunturas que si funcionan pues bien y si no, pues siempre quedará el nuevo estadio para la posteridad.



Pues yo me niego a creer que solo sea autobombo el tema del estadio, es decir, Tito se ha podido marcar un Laporta y gastarse lo que no había y volver a tener Los Galácticos 3.0; y sin embargo anda por la vida con fichajes random brasileños.
Que no dé para baloncesto o similares pues a saber, aunque sí que creo que en una F4 de Euroliga puedes meter tranquilamente a 50k aficionados los 3 días que dura el evento.
Media cancha para los fans con sus bares, actividades varias y demás (previo pago de 20/30€) más la otra mitad del campo con la pista del partido. Con toda la parte alta para restauración, más alguna visita al museo...
pienso que la idea va por ahí. No sé, se me hace difícil pensar que sea solo por ego faraónico sin que haya números detrás.


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Th89 (6 Ene 2023)

Cada día tengo más claro que el mulato inglés no viene ni de palo.

Basta que a los perroristas les dé por un tío para que nos lo gafen. Bastante fue ya con la rata parisina


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Ene 2023)

Th89 dijo:


> Cada día tengo más claro que el mulato inglés no viene ni de palo.
> 
> Basta que a los perroristas les dé por un tío para que nos lo gafen. Bastante fue ya con la rata parisina



Es inglés y ya se ha convertido en una subasta que no bajará de 150 minolles.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## qbit (6 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Ante el vicio de hacerles jugar partidos absurdos está la virtud de no dar un palo al agua. Hay demasiados partidos en el calendario.


----------



## qbit (6 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



58 años.

"Los beneficios de la venta del libro fueron donados a su propia fundación para el cuidado de gente con esclerosis lateral, enfermedad que ha cobrado notoriedad en el fútbol italiano por haberse diagnosticado en un muy llamativo porcentaje de exfutbolistas, y cuyas causas se desconocen al día de hoy. "








Gianluca Vialli - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





¿No sería por el dopaje de unos años antes?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (6 Ene 2023)

qbit dijo:


> 58 años.
> 
> "Los beneficios de la venta del libro fueron donados a su propia fundación para el cuidado de gente con esclerosis lateral, enfermedad que ha cobrado notoriedad en el fútbol italiano por haberse diagnosticado en un muy llamativo porcentaje de exfutbolistas, y cuyas causas se desconocen al día de hoy. "
> 
> ...



No se murió de cáncer de páncreas??

Lo del dopaje puede ser, pero los futbolistas, al igual que la mayoría de deportistas que practican deportes de equipo no se dopan al nivel de atletas, ciclistas, nadadores, etc.

Los que practican atletismo a nivel profesional tienen que tener riñones e hígado hechos absoluta mierda, sobre todo los de la old school que más que doparse eran conejillos de indias a los que le metían cuanta porquería había, ahora quiero pensar que el dopping ha mejorado un poco. xD


----------



## qbit (6 Ene 2023)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> No se murió de cáncer de páncreas??



Sí. Los beneficios del libro son para lo otro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Ene 2023)

qbit dijo:


> 58 años.
> 
> "Los beneficios de la venta del libro fueron donados a su propia fundación para el cuidado de gente con esclerosis lateral, enfermedad que ha cobrado notoriedad en el fútbol italiano por haberse diagnosticado en un muy llamativo porcentaje de exfutbolistas, y cuyas causas se desconocen al día de hoy. "
> 
> ...











¿Por qué llaman a la ELA la “enfermedad del futbolista”?


La misteriosa relación entre la Esclerosis Lateral Amiotrófica y la práctica del fútbol sigue siendo objeto de investigación. Muchos futbolistas han muerto víctima de esta enfermedad sin cura.




www.larazon.es





Hay diversas teorías que intentan explicarla: el *ejercicio intenso*, los* pesticidas utilizados en el césped* de los campos de fútbol, *golpes o remates de cabeza *son algunas de las explicaciones. Otra, que parece la más viable, es* el abuso de antiinflamatorios.* Por último *tenemos la teoría más oscura y de la que menos se quiere hablar, el uso del doping.









Un siniestro misterio


No hay explicaciones lógicas para la muerte de 16 futbolistas italianos en los últimos años por esclerosis lateral amiotrófica, sólo sospechas




elpais.com




*


----------



## Th89 (6 Ene 2023)

Con el fútbol tan físico que se lleva ahora, el que tenga acceso a las mejores chuches tiene una ventaja competitiva sobre el resto.

Hay mucho jugador que se pasa el partido corriendo sin parar, quitando monstruos de la naturaleza, antes era la excepción.

No tengo ninguna duda de que van hasta las cejas más de uno.


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2023)

*Benzema ve una grieta*

El francés, que lleva siete goles en Liga, quiere aprovechar la sanción de Lewandowski (tres partidos) para recortar ventaja al polaco, que ha anotado 13 dianas en el torneo español.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (6 Ene 2023)

Ahora todo lo que no sean fichar adolescentes de países en vías de desarrollo es imposible para el Madrid. 

Más que nada porque pagar 200 millones por un tipo random se puede hacer de vez en cuando pero no cada dos o tres años.

Además esa gente aún tiene valores y quiere venir a campeonar. Los jovencitos "europeos" se quedarán con la pasta de la premier.


----------



## DRIDMA (Sábado a la(s) 10:42 AM)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Ahora todo lo que no sean fichar adolescentes de países en vías de desarrollo es imposible para el Madrid.
> 
> Más que nada porque pagar 200 millones por un tipo random se puede hacer de vez en cuando pero no cada dos o tres años.
> 
> Además esa gente aún tiene valores y quiere venir a campeonar. Los jovencitos "europeos" se quedarán con la pasta de la premier.



Lo de Hazard escuece, y mucho.


----------



## xilebo (Sábado a la(s) 11:07 AM)




----------



## feps (Sábado a la(s) 11:23 AM)

Qué gran seleccionador hemos dejado escapar. Por cierto, buena parte de la entrevista la dedica a Carlo Ancelotti y el Real Madrid.









Bordalás: "El fútbol español tiene que mirar a la Premier: más ritmo, menos parones, más verticalidad..."


Más de seis meses sin sentir el calor de los banquillos han llevado a José Bordalás (Alicante, 1964) a vivir el fútbol alejado del día a día, pero al mismo tiempo a prepararse para




www.marca.com


----------



## filets (Sábado a la(s) 11:38 AM)

OFICIAL: Didier Deschamps será seleccionador de Francia hasta 2026


Didier Deschamps renueva su contrato y será seleccionador de la selección de Francia hasta 2026, tal y como ha oficializado la Federación Francesa en un...




www.fichajes.net





Este es otro Del Bosque. Se agarra a la seleccion porque es un inutil


----------



## sintripulacion (Sábado a la(s) 12:21 PM)

Th89 dijo:


> Con el fútbol tan físico que se lleva ahora, el que tenga acceso a las mejores chuches tiene una ventaja competitiva sobre el resto.
> 
> Hay mucho jugador que se pasa el partido corriendo sin parar, quitando monstruos de la naturaleza, antes era la excepción.
> 
> No tengo ninguna duda de que van hasta las cejas más de uno.





Th89 dijo:


> Cada día tengo más claro que el mulato inglés no viene ni de palo.
> 
> Basta que a los perroristas les dé por un tío para que nos lo gafen. Bastante fue ya con la rata parisina



A mi me da miedo fichar jugadores británicos.
En general al Madrid les ha ido bastante mal con ellos, se ve que vienen aquí a disfrutar del clima, la gastronomía y de la buena vida.
Aunque Hazard no es británico, lo meto también en el lote porque procedía de estar allí bastante tiempo.
En el Madrid los que han triunfado, triunfan y nos han dado un rendimiento espectacular han sido generalmente los jugadores brasileños y alemanes.
Yo no tocaba ni invertía ni un duro en nada procedente de aquellas islas.
Por eso Bellinghan me genera muchas dudas, que solo se atenúan un poco porque viene de la liga alemana.


----------



## Gonzalor (Sábado a la(s) 12:33 PM)

sintripulacion dijo:


> A mi me da miedo fichar jugadores británicos.
> En general al Madrid les ha ido bastante mal con ellos, se ve que vienen aquí a disfrutar del clima, la gastronomía y de la buena vida.



Eso me recuerda a un jugador que tuvo el Barça, Steve Archivald, un tipo simpático que no dio mal resultado deportivo, pero su mujer lo dejó porque dijo que se había españolizado, se pasaba la vida de juerga y no podía seguirle el ritmo. Menudo pescado hervido debía ser la mujer


----------



## xilebo (Sábado a la(s) 1:07 PM)

*El peor escenario posible*

En la última década el Real Madrid ha ganado menos partidos en feudo del Villarreal que en estadios como el Camp Nou, el campo del Atlético, Mestalla, el Pizjuán...


----------



## xilebo (Sábado a la(s) 1:25 PM)

Al madrid le toca un primera en copa del rey, han salido todas las cenicientas ya


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 1:28 PM)

Súper amañado todo.

Los equipos vascongados juegan siempre en casa. El farsa contra un rival de mierda y el madrid fuera contra uno de los filiales top del farsa


----------



## xilebo (Sábado a la(s) 1:29 PM)

*EMPAREJAMIENTOS DE OCTAVOS DE FINAL:*

*AD Ceuta - FC Barcelona

Levante UD - Atlético de Madrid

Sporting de Gijón - Valencia

Alavés - Sevilla

Real Betis - Osasuna

Villarreal - Real Madrid

Real Sociedad - Mallorca

Athletic - Espanyol*


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 1:29 PM)

Competición sin ningún interés


----------



## Edu.R (Sábado a la(s) 1:34 PM)

En cuartos van a estar casi todos los tops, va a ser una masacre y depende mucho del sorteo. Cualquier campo tipo Pizjuán, Mestalla, San Mamés... eso a un partido es un infierno.

Puedes ser como el Barcelona, para llegar a Cuartos te tocan el Intercity y el Ceuta, y luego en Cuartos te toca jugar en casa y ya estas en semis.

Nosotros llevamos 3 eliminatorias seguidas fuera. En el futuro nos tocarán en casa y dirán que está amañado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Sábado a la(s) 1:46 PM)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Eso me recuerda a un jugador que tuvo el Barça, Steve Archivald, un tipo simpático que no dio mal resultado deportivo, pero su mujer lo dejó porque dijo que se había españolizado, se pasaba la vida de juerga y no podía seguirle el ritmo. Menudo pescado hervido debía ser la mujer











Maureen Archibald,


esposa del jugador escocés del Fútbol Club Barcelona <b>Steve Archibald,</b> ha dejado a su marido porque no le gusta absolutamente nada España. En un




elpais.com





esposa del jugador escocés del Fútbol Club Barcelona *Steve Archibald,* ha dejado a su marido porque no le gusta absolutamente nada España. En una entrevista publicada por la Prensa británica, Maureen da detalles sobre las sólidas razones que la han llevado a poner fin a los 10 años de su matrimonio con el futbolista: "La sola idea de ir a vivir a España me pareció horrible. Ya había estado de vacaciones y odio ese país, que es violento y me da miedo. Si una no es famosa, la gente te puede hacer la vida imposible". El gravísimo problema es, según esta mujer, que "Steve adora España; ahora es más español, y es una pena".


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 2:01 PM)

El Madrid debería salir en copa con el filial. Para que la puta federación de mierda vea que pasamos de esta puta competición amañada


----------



## Gonzalor (Sábado a la(s) 2:02 PM)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Maureen Archibald,
> 
> 
> esposa del jugador escocés del Fútbol Club Barcelona <b>Steve Archibald,</b> ha dejado a su marido porque no le gusta absolutamente nada España. En un
> ...



Archibald era un jrande a pesar de ser del Barça. Llega a fichar por el Sevilla y se vuelve loco


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Sábado a la(s) 2:05 PM)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Archibald era un jrande a pesar de ser del Barça. Llega a fichar por el Sevilla y se vuelve loco



Lo recuerdo vagamente pero no se le veía mal chaval. Lo que me hace gracia es que la mujer diga que España era un país violento. Tiene que haber flipado en lo que se ha convertido UK y seguro que ha emigrado a la costa española.







Actualmente, vive en Barcelona con su mujer Monica, su hija Kersty y su hijo Elliot.


----------



## Tubiegah (Sábado a la(s) 2:19 PM)

Me estoy tajando
No de cómo llegaré al partit


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (Sábado a la(s) 2:35 PM)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> y la semifinal contra el city con vallejo de central, casi ná!!!



Habláis de Vallejo cómo si fuese malo o algo.
Siempre ha rendido lo poco que ha jugado.
Contra el City le metieron en un marronazo que flipas y ganó todos los baños.

Sería titular en cualquier otro equipo de primera.


----------



## Th89 (Sábado a la(s) 2:56 PM)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo recuerdo vagamente pero no se le veía mal chaval. Lo que me hace gracia es que la mujer diga que España era un país violento. Tiene que haber flipado en lo que se ha convertido UK y seguro que ha emigrado a la costa española.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JAJAJAJA tiene cara de buena gente, de ese tipo de personas que las ves y ya sabes que lo vas a pasar de puta madre con ellos  

Tiene mis respetos, no le conocía al estar por aquel entonces todavía en los huevos de mi padre


----------



## spam (Sábado a la(s) 3:03 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> *EMPAREJAMIENTOS DE OCTAVOS DE FINAL:*
> 
> *AD Ceuta - FC Barcelona
> 
> ...



Siempre toca en copa un equipo con el que coincide que se juega al mismo tiempo en liga... es alguna especie de sorteo dirigido del que yo nunca he tenido noticia, o "simple casualidad"?


----------



## spam (Sábado a la(s) 3:16 PM)

feps dijo:


> Qué gran seleccionador hemos dejado escapar. Por cierto, buena parte de la entrevista la dedica a Carlo Ancelotti y el Real Madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He leído la entrevista pese a tener como norma evitar leer ass y marça. Hay cosas interesantes. Al parecer, ha pasado el verano trabajando con Carletto en Valdebebas, ojo no se vaya colocando para ser a Carletto lo que Lillo a Guardiloca. La verdad es que hace tiempo que no se habla sobre qué vendrá tras Carletto, si volverá ZZ, si Davide heredará el banquillo, si Floper apostará por algún alemán estilo Tuchel/Nagelsmann...

Al final hay un cuestionario que ha quedado curioso porque algunas preguntas y respuestas traslucen las simpatías de Bordalás y las de la supuesta "central lechera":



> *TEST A BORDALÁS EN UN MINUTO*
> 
> ¿GUARDIOLA O ANCELOTTI? Ancelotti
> UN ESTADIO: Santiago Bernabéu
> ¿PEDRI O GAVI? Pedri



*¿PEDRI O GAVI?
¿PEDRI O GAVI?
¿PEDRI O GAVI?
 *


----------



## feps (Sábado a la(s) 3:20 PM)

spam dijo:


> He leído la entrevista pese a tener como norma evitar leer ass y marça. Hay cosas interesantes. Al parecer, ha pasado el verano trabajando con Carletto en Valdebebas, ojo no se vaya colocando para ser a Carletto lo que Lillo a Guardiloca. La verdad es que hace tiempo que no se habla sobre qué vendrá tras Carletto, si volverá ZZ, si Davide heredará el banquillo, si Floper apostará por algún alemán estilo Tuchel/Nagelsmann...



Intuyo un entrenador veterano con mucha experiencia. Zidane no volverá ni de coña, porque se marchó de muy mala manera y está francamente sobrevalorado.


----------



## Chichimango (Sábado a la(s) 3:25 PM)

El Barça se puede plantar en cuartos habiendo jugado contra el Intercity y el Ceuta. 

La magia de la copa.


----------



## xilebo (Sábado a la(s) 3:33 PM)

*Villarreal-Real Madrid, plato fuerte de los octavos de final*

Largo viaje del Barça hasta Ceuta y el Atlético visitará al Levante. Los octavos se jugarán del 17 al 19 de enero.


----------



## Edu.R (Sábado a la(s) 3:34 PM)

Chichimango dijo:


> El Barça se puede plantar en cuartos habiendo jugado contra el Intercity y el Ceuta.
> 
> La magia de la copa.



Y unos Cuartos tipo Barcelona - Mallorca o algo asi.

En nada Villarreal, a ver que tal. No es un campo que se nos dé muy allá.


----------



## xilebo (Sábado a la(s) 3:35 PM)

El equipo inicial, pues, es el siguiente:* Courtois; Militao, Rüdiger, Alaba, Mendy; Modric, Tchouameni, Kroos; Valverde, Benzema y Vinicius.* En el banquillo esperarán su oportunidad Lunin, Luis López, Lucas Vázquez, Vallejo, Nacho, Camavinga, Ceballos, Hazard, Asensio y Rodrygo. 

Ni un español en el once


----------



## Edu.R (Sábado a la(s) 3:49 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> El equipo inicial, pues, es el siguiente:* Courtois; Militao, Rüdiger, Alaba, Mendy; Modric, Tchouameni, Kroos; Valverde, Benzema y Vinicius.* En el banquillo esperarán su oportunidad Lunin, Luis López, Lucas Vázquez, Vallejo, Nacho, Camavinga, Ceballos, Hazard, Asensio y Rodrygo.
> 
> Ni un español en el once



Y Asensio es titular en la selección española. Ese es el NIVEL.


----------



## DRIDMA (Sábado a la(s) 3:50 PM)

Hoy no hablan los culerdos de bolas calientes??


----------



## Edu.R (Sábado a la(s) 3:54 PM)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Hoy no hablan los culerdos de bolas calientes??



Atento:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Sábado a la(s) 4:09 PM)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Habláis de Vallejo cómo si fuese malo o algo.
> Siempre ha rendido lo poco que ha jugado.
> Contra el City le metieron en un marronazo que flipas y ganó todos los baños.
> 
> Sería titular en cualquier otro equipo de primera.



Sasto. Ha preferido seguir en el Madrí a pesar de que sabe que sería titular en la mitad de equipos de 1a. Y cuando ha salido no lo ha hecho mal y no se queja.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Sábado a la(s) 4:11 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> *EMPAREJAMIENTOS DE OCTAVOS DE FINAL:*
> 
> *AD Ceuta - FC Barcelona
> 
> ...



Excepto el Madrí, está muy preparado para que pasen los grandes.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 4:15 PM)

En la panchi-retransmisión destacan "ningún español en el equipo inicial"... es que es pa flipar.
Y de ellos, 7 moronegros.


----------



## Th89 (Sábado a la(s) 4:16 PM)

spam dijo:


> He leído la entrevista pese a tener como norma evitar leer ass y marça. Hay cosas interesantes. Al parecer, ha pasado el verano trabajando con Carletto en Valdebebas, ojo no se vaya colocando para ser a Carletto lo que Lillo a Guardiloca. La verdad es que hace tiempo que no se habla sobre qué vendrá tras Carletto, si volverá ZZ, si Davide heredará el banquillo, si Floper apostará por algún alemán estilo Tuchel/Nagelsmann...
> 
> Al final hay un cuestionario que ha quedado curioso porque algunas preguntas y respuestas traslucen las simpatías de Bordalás y las de la supuesta "central lechera":
> 
> ...



Leyendo las respuestas a esas preguntas, ya sabes que no va a entrenar a la Selección ni aunque fuera el último entrenador del mundo.


----------



## fachacine (Sábado a la(s) 4:17 PM)

Buenas, a ver estos cabrones


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 4:17 PM)

uuuyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 4:18 PM)

El filial del barsa sale a muerte.

Como todos los equipos de la liga contra el madrid

Asco de liga de mierda


----------



## MC33 (Sábado a la(s) 4:18 PM)

Que le pasa en los pies al puto Rudiguer ?


----------



## Silluzollope (Sábado a la(s) 4:19 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> En la panchi-retransmisión destacan "ningún español en el equipo inicial"... es que es pa flipar.
> Y de ellos, 7 moronegros.



Viendo el papelon de la selección en el mundial, está muy claro que si quieres un equipo competitivo no necesitas españoles en el 11.
O tenerlos y ganar al Intercity en la prórroga.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 4:19 PM)

joder vaya chorreo del villa... pena que al final, como siempre, acabará ganando el madric en una paco-contra


----------



## Th89 (Sábado a la(s) 4:19 PM)

Llevan en la mierda desde que llegó el filósofo este y hoy parecen el Bayern.

Todo sigue igual en Españistan cuando el rival es el Madrid.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Sábado a la(s) 4:20 PM)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Habláis de Vallejo cómo si fuese malo o algo.
> Siempre ha rendido lo poco que ha jugado.
> Contra el City le metieron en un marronazo que flipas y ganó todos los baños.
> 
> Sería titular en cualquier otro equipo de primera.



En su caso lo peligroso era jugar una semifinal de maxima competicion sin apenas continuidad. Es mas, como nunca ha tenido continuidad nunca ha acabado de cuajar partidos donde fuese destacadamente bueno. 
Con continuidad hasta Ivan Campo jugo una final de champions a la altura necesaria. Sin continuidad es mas dificil todo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 4:20 PM)

Th89 dijo:


> Llevan en la mierda desde que llegó el filósofo este y hoy parecen el Bayern.
> 
> Todo sigue igual en Españistan cuando el rival es el Madrid.




Así es

Esta es liga es una puta mierda

El Madrid tiene que pirarse a la Premier


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Sábado a la(s) 4:20 PM)

spam dijo:


> He leído la entrevista pese a tener como norma evitar leer ass y marça. Hay cosas interesantes. Al parecer, ha pasado el verano trabajando con Carletto en Valdebebas, ojo no se vaya colocando para ser a Carletto lo que Lillo a Guardiloca. La verdad es que hace tiempo que no se habla sobre qué vendrá tras Carletto, si volverá ZZ, si Davide heredará el banquillo, si Floper apostará por algún alemán estilo Tuchel/Nagelsmann...
> 
> Al final hay un cuestionario que ha quedado curioso porque algunas preguntas y respuestas traslucen las simpatías de Bordalás y las de la supuesta "central lechera":
> 
> ...




¿NAVIDAD O VERANO? Verano


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 4:21 PM)

madre mía si entra eso


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Sábado a la(s) 4:22 PM)

¿A qué estamos jugando?


----------



## Suprimo (Sábado a la(s) 4:22 PM)

El partido promete





Soccer WorldCup | Villarreal vs Real Madrid - Link 2 Stream Online


Watch Free live streaming of Villarreal vs Real Madrid - Link 2. Soccer event Villarreal vs Real Madrid - Link 2 live online video streaming for free to watch.




soccerworldcup.me


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 4:22 PM)

reiteran varias veces "un madrid sin españoles" en DSports (américa)


----------



## HArtS (Sábado a la(s) 4:23 PM)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> sobre todo los de la old school que más que doparse eran conejillos de indias a los que le metían cuanta porquería había, ahora *quiero pensar que el dopping ha mejorado un poco*



No lo creo. Como el doping es ilegal es muy complejo hacer estudios para evaluar los mecanismos de acción y los efectos secundarios de los fármacos que puedan usarse para el doping.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (Sábado a la(s) 4:25 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> En la panchi-retransmisión destacan "ningún español en el equipo inicial"... es que es pa flipar.
> Y de ellos, 7 moronegros.



Pues preparate para dentro de 1 o 2 años. Serán 10 negros titulares y 11 extranjeros. 

*Titulares*: 

Courtais 

Alaba - militao - rudiger - mendy 

Vinicius - touchameni - camavinga - belleingan 

Rodrigo - endrick 


Esto es lo que ficha Florentino. 


Cuando hay jugadores de calidad croatas, serbios, alemanes, noruegos, holandeses, checos, polacos.


----------



## Suprimo (Sábado a la(s) 4:26 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> reiteran varias veces "un madrid sin españoles" en DSports (américa)


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 4:27 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> reiteran varias veces "un madrid sin españoles" en DSports (américa)




Los futbolistas espsñordos son mierda. Ya lo vimos en el mundial


----------



## Th89 (Sábado a la(s) 4:27 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> reiteran varias veces "un madrid sin españoles" en DSports (américa)



Con el nivel actual de los españoles, va a ser así de aquí en adelante.

A no ser que no intentemos competir y prioricemos el DNI.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 4:32 PM)

enésimo intento de engaño al árbitro por parte de negricius...


----------



## Edu.R (Sábado a la(s) 4:33 PM)

El Villarreal dando buena cera y super intenso. A ver lo que dura.


----------



## Granodepus (Sábado a la(s) 4:35 PM)

grande militao


----------



## Th89 (Sábado a la(s) 4:36 PM)

Apenas se ha notado que es defensor cerrao


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 4:36 PM)

Th89 dijo:


> Con el nivel actual de los españoles, va a ser así de aquí en adelante.
> 
> A no ser que no intentemos competir y prioricemos el DNI.



es que no os dais cuenta tu, y @P'tit Quinquin que cuanto más defendáis esto, la calidad de los jugadores españoles irá a menos? es una espiral.
Además, ¿esto no es la liga española? pues X españoles en la alineación, o es indebida.
Priorizando siempre a los de fuera y vosotros defendiéndolo, manda cojones


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 4:38 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> es que no os dais cuenta tu, y @P'tit Quinquin que cuanto más defendáis esto, la calidad de los jugadores españoles irá a menos? es una espiral.
> Además, ¿esto no es la liga española? pues X españoles en la alineación, o es indebida.
> Priorizando siempre a los de fuera y vosotros defendiéndolo, manda cojones




Eso, y nos quedamos en fase de grupos de la champions como el farsa


----------



## Edu.R (Sábado a la(s) 4:38 PM)

Courtois, como siempre.


----------



## 11kjuan (Sábado a la(s) 4:39 PM)

Con la crisis que viene volvemos a esas ligas Paco de dos puntos por victoria y 3 extranjeros en el campo como máximo.


----------



## Th89 (Sábado a la(s) 4:40 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> es que no os dais cuenta tu, y @P'tit Quinquin que cuanto más defendáis esto, la calidad de los jugadores españoles irá a menos? es una espiral.
> Además, ¿esto no es la liga española? pues X españoles en la alineación, o es indebida.
> Priorizando siempre a los de fuera y vosotros defendiéndolo, manda cojones



A ver si te piensas que porque metamos 10 españoles por imposición van a ser cracks o algo. Dime cuantos jugadores españoles serían titulares regularmente en el Madrid hoy en día.

El Madrid es grande por la exigencia, si perdemos esa filosofía seremos un equipo de Europa Li y gracias.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 4:40 PM)

Después ves el farsa vs villareal y el villareal parece un equipo de segunda división. Es lo de siempre. Contra el madrid salen todos los filiales del farsa con el cuchillo entre los dientes

El Madrid tiene que pirarse de esta liga de mierda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Sábado a la(s) 4:41 PM)

El Madrí confía mucho en su portero y en su pegada, y plantea siempre partidos de área a área.


----------



## Tubiegah (Sábado a la(s) 4:42 PM)

goer que merla llevo


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 4:44 PM)

Th89 dijo:


> A ver si te piensas que porque metamos 10 españoles por imposición van a ser cracks o algo. Dime cuantos jugadores españoles serían titulares regularmente en el Madrid hoy en día.
> 
> El Madrid es grande por la exigencia, si perdemos esa filosofía seremos un equipo de Europa Li y gracias.



pero qué tenéis, 20 años?
en qué liga juagaban prácticamente todos los españoles que ganaron 2 euros y un mundial???


----------



## Th89 (Sábado a la(s) 4:45 PM)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El Madrí confía mucho en su portero y en su pegada, y plantea siempre partidos de área a área.



Con De Gea habríamos ganado 3 Champions más, es egpañol.


----------



## Th89 (Sábado a la(s) 4:48 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> pero qué tenéis, 20 años?
> en qué liga juagaban prácticamente todos los españoles que ganaron 2 euros y un mundial???



Hace 10 años. El nivel actual es una mierda.

Españoles actuales que serían titulares, venga.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Sábado a la(s) 4:49 PM)

Th89 dijo:


> Con De Gea habríamos ganado 3 Champions más, es egpañol.








La inexplicable cantada de De Gea frente al Everton


Manchester United y Everton se han encontrado en la FA Cup. El conjunto 'red' se adelantó en el marcador a los cuatro minutos gracias a un gol de Antony, pero vio como el Everton e




www.marca.com


----------



## fachacine (Sábado a la(s) 4:49 PM)

Qué mal Benzema joder


----------



## HArtS (Sábado a la(s) 4:50 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> es que no os dais cuenta tu, y @P'tit Quinquin que cuanto más defendáis esto, la calidad de los jugadores españoles irá a menos? es una espiral.
> Además, ¿esto no es la liga española? pues X españoles en la alineación, o es indebida.
> Priorizando siempre a los de fuera y vosotros defendiéndolo, manda cojones



No es una espiral, simplemente pasa que no hay jugadores españoles que puedan pelear la titularidad en el Madrid.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 4:53 PM)

HArtS dijo:


> No es una espiral, simplemente pasa que no hay jugadores españoles que puedan pelear la titularidad en el Madrid.



coño, si cada vez que ficháis a alguien nuevo, os váis a brasil ... llegará un momento en el que o no tendrás españoles en plantilla... o los que haya tendrán todos 35 años... eso es una espiral...


----------



## Suprimo (Sábado a la(s) 4:54 PM)

¿Qué corner acabo de ver?


----------



## Suprimo (Sábado a la(s) 4:56 PM)

Vini tirando al mvñeco


----------



## Th89 (Sábado a la(s) 4:58 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> coño, si cada vez que ficháis a alguien nuevo, os váis a brasil ... llegará un momento en el que o no tendrás españoles en plantilla... o los que haya tendrán todos 35 años... eso es una espiral...



Eso precisamente me da la razón, podrían fichar chavales de Soria o cualquier sitio y no lo hacen, y creo que está constatado que tienen buen ojo en general.

Igual lo que pasa es que no hay materia prima, en México también el fútbol es el deporte rey y el nivel de sus jugadores es el que es.

Tenemos la peor generación en décadas, yo nunca había visto esto, pero hay que aceptarlo.


----------



## Edu.R (Sábado a la(s) 5:00 PM)

Pues los dos equipos con buenas ocasiones.

El tema es que el Villarreal ha gastado, creo, bastante más que nosotros.

Rodrygo y Camavinga dentro y ganamos hacia al final.


----------



## HArtS (Sábado a la(s) 5:01 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> coño, si cada vez que ficháis a alguien nuevo, os váis a brasil ... llegará un momento en el que o no tendrás españoles en plantilla... o los que haya tendrán todos 35 años... eso es una espiral...



¿Qué jugador español (joven) podría ser titular en el Madrid?


----------



## MC33 (Sábado a la(s) 5:02 PM)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues los dos equipos con buenas ocasiones.
> 
> El tema es que el Villarreal ha gastado, creo, bastante más que nosotros.
> 
> Rodrygo y Camavinga dentro y ganamos hacia al final.



Esos son los cambios, pero sacará a Lucas y Ausencio


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 5:02 PM)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues los dos equipos con buenas ocasiones.
> 
> El tema es que el Villarreal ha gastado, creo, bastante más que nosotros.
> 
> Rodrygo y Camavinga dentro y ganamos hacia al final.



si nos vamos 3-1 al descanso no pasa nada,,, ahora pues lo típico... ganará el RM 0-1 en una contra y pa casa,,,


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Sábado a la(s) 5:02 PM)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues los dos equipos con buenas ocasiones.
> 
> El tema es que el Villarreal ha gastado, creo, bastante más que nosotros.
> 
> Rodrygo y Camavinga dentro y ganamos hacia al final.



La táctica de siempre. Rodri y Minga dentro para romper el partido.


----------



## Tubiegah (Sábado a la(s) 5:04 PM)

putas navidades, toy agotao, no tengo ganas ni de daros zankitos

bueno, eso y qe estoy acabando con la producción sobrante del 2022 de pacharán


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 5:04 PM)

HArtS dijo:


> ¿Qué jugador español (joven) podría ser titular en el Madrid?



¿de los que tienen en plantilla? ¿o españoles jóvenes que pudieron haber fichado?


----------



## Gorrión (Sábado a la(s) 5:05 PM)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Después ves el farsa vs villareal y el villareal parece un equipo de segunda división. Es lo de siempre. Contra el madrid salen todos los filiales del farsa con el cuchillo entre los dientes
> 
> El Madrid tiene que pirarse de esta liga de mierda



Por eso hemos ganado 4 champions en 5 años y los otros no rascan desde 2015.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (Sábado a la(s) 5:07 PM)

Deportes - Jugadores que terminan contrato en junio 2023 con el Madrid. Lo que yo haría.


Terminan contrato: Modric, Kroos, Asensio, Nacho, Ceballos, Benzema y Mariano quedan libres en junio de 2023. Lo que yo haría: Modric: Lo ideal es que se retiré y salga por la puerta grande del real Madrid como una leyenda y uno de los mejores jugadores de la historia del club. Si el quiere...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## HArtS (Sábado a la(s) 5:07 PM)

Th89 dijo:


> Igual lo que pasa es que no hay materia prima, en México también el fútbol es el deporte rey y el nivel de sus jugadores es el que es.



Justamente iba a mencionar el caso de México. Chivas, un equipo que por política del club sólo juega con jugadores mexicanos, lleva muchos años sin competir y a duras penas logra mantenerse en primera. 

No puede competir contra los demás clubes que están repletos de futbolistas brasileños, argentinos, uruguayos o incluso franceses como Gignac.


----------



## HArtS (Sábado a la(s) 5:08 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> ¿o españoles jóvenes que pudieron haber fichado?



Jóvenes españoles en general.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 5:11 PM)

HArtS dijo:


> Jóvenes españoles en general.



hombre, no tengo mucha idea ni sigo mucho esto... pero yo creo que muchos de los jóvenes que se nos piran cada año a la premier o la bundes, podrían triunfar perfectamente en el madric...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (Sábado a la(s) 5:17 PM)

bueno a ver que pasa....

me está costando horrores volver a coger ritmo en el foro. calopez no me motiva


----------



## HArtS (Sábado a la(s) 5:17 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> pero yo creo que muchos de los jóvenes que se nos piran cada año a la premier o la bundes, podrían triunfar perfectamente en el madric



Estaba pensando en Ansu Fati o Pedri.

Del primero digo que nunca podría ser titular en el Madrid aunque tiene condiciones, el problema es que se lesiona mucho y el Madrid es un equipo muy físico. 

El joven español que sí podría aspirar a ser titular en el Madrid es Pedri, el único que se me ocurre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Sábado a la(s) 5:17 PM)

Y ya nos la han metido


----------



## Th89 (Sábado a la(s) 5:17 PM)

HArtS dijo:


> Justamente iba a mencionar el caso de México. Chivas, un equipo que por política del club sólo juega con jugadores mexicanos, lleva muchos años sin competir y a duras penas logra mantenerse en primera.
> 
> No puede competir contra los demás clubes que están repletos de futbolistas brasileños, argentinos, uruguayos o incluso franceses como Gignac.



La verdad es que es un caso curioso el de México, un país enorme y solo han dado un par de jugadores que fueron top en su momento.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 5:18 PM)

Mendy


----------



## HArtS (Sábado a la(s) 5:18 PM)

Que pérdida de balón más tonta.


No es que es peor de lo que vi, Mendy la pierde, se crea la ocasión, Courtois *la para* pero Mendy la mete... Gol en propia.


----------



## Edge2 (Sábado a la(s) 5:18 PM)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (Sábado a la(s) 5:18 PM)

joder...


----------



## Suprimo (Sábado a la(s) 5:18 PM)

Y se veía venir


----------



## Narwhal (Sábado a la(s) 5:18 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> es que no os dais cuenta tu, y @P'tit Quinquin que cuanto más defendáis esto, la calidad de los jugadores españoles irá a menos? es una espiral.
> Además, ¿esto no es la liga española? pues X españoles en la alineación, o es indebida.
> Priorizando siempre a los de fuera y vosotros defendiéndolo, manda cojones



Y a mí qué cojones me importa la "calidac" de los jugadores hispanistaníes y que sea la liga hispanistaní. Esto es el hilo del Madrid. Yo en el Madrid quiero madridistas. Y los más madridistas en los últimos 30 años han sido siempre extranjeros. O acaso Baúl o el topo eran madridistas???


----------



## Th89 (Sábado a la(s) 5:19 PM)

A remar


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (Sábado a la(s) 5:19 PM)

joder para esto me paso?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 5:19 PM)

EQUIPO ESPAÑOL 1 - REAL COMBINADO EXTRANJERO 0


----------



## fachacine (Sábado a la(s) 5:19 PM)

Estoy harto de Mendy, las cosas que hace bien ya no me compensan con todo lo que hace mal y las cagadas que hace.


----------



## Cui Bono (Sábado a la(s) 5:21 PM)

fachacine dijo:


> Estoy harto de Mendy, las cosas que hace bien ya no me compensan con todo lo que hace mal y las cagadas que hace.



Eso iba dentro, era imparable tras tocar Curtuá.


----------



## fachacine (Sábado a la(s) 5:23 PM)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Eso iba dentro, era imparable tras tocar Curtuá.



Es el que pierde la pelota


----------



## fachacine (Sábado a la(s) 5:25 PM)

Kroos no tiene velocidad para este partido y Valverde lleva algunos partidos desaparecido, fuera los 2


----------



## HArtS (Sábado a la(s) 5:27 PM)

Pero qué le pasa a Benzema hoy...

No las mete ni a puerta vacía.


----------



## fachacine (Sábado a la(s) 5:27 PM)

Madre mía Benzemá


----------



## Tubiegah (Sábado a la(s) 5:28 PM)

pero cómo puede ser tan hijodemillperrasinfieles de fallar eso


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (Sábado a la(s) 5:28 PM)

joder benzema


----------



## Edge2 (Sábado a la(s) 5:29 PM)

PENALTITO DE REGALO INCOMING


----------



## HArtS (Sábado a la(s) 5:29 PM)

Mano de Foyth?


----------



## Th89 (Sábado a la(s) 5:29 PM)

Pero como puede ser tan subnormal el defensa


----------



## HArtS (Sábado a la(s) 5:29 PM)

Penal!

Vinicius es clave aquí, fabrica todas las jugadas de gol del equipo, todas.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 5:30 PM)

joder esto es de vergüenza ajena


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (Sábado a la(s) 5:30 PM)

penaltito, pero ha tocado con la mano.

Están jodiendo el fútbol con estas cosas, no me jodáis


----------



## ApoloCreed (Sábado a la(s) 5:31 PM)

HArtS dijo:


> Pero qué le pasa a Benzema hoy...
> 
> No las mete ni a puerta vacía.



Yo de ser Vinicius estaría mosqueado,uno hace todo el trabajo y genera todo y otro está para empujarlas y llevase los titulares...

Y las falla


----------



## Tubiegah (Sábado a la(s) 5:31 PM)

Edge2 dijo:


> PENALTITO DE REGALO INCOMING



reglamento en mano versión 2022 es penal
creo 
melasuda realemtne


----------



## artemis (Sábado a la(s) 5:31 PM)

Que no falte el penalty inventado


----------



## HArtS (Sábado a la(s) 5:31 PM)

GOOOOOLLLLll!!!!


----------



## Edu.R (Sábado a la(s) 5:31 PM)

Penaltito que jode, pero que se están pitando.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 5:31 PM)

la mejor liga del mundo


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (Sábado a la(s) 5:32 PM)




----------



## artemis (Sábado a la(s) 5:32 PM)

ASI ASI GANA EL MANDRIL


----------



## Th89 (Sábado a la(s) 5:32 PM)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> penaltito, pero ha tocado con la mano.
> 
> Están jodiendo el fútbol con estas cosas, no me jodáis



Lo de las manos es un cachondeo, pero lleva así todo el año.

Cada año peor.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (Sábado a la(s) 5:32 PM)

El penalti de siempre, jajaja, qué escándalo


----------



## Tubiegah (Sábado a la(s) 5:32 PM)

artemis dijo:


> Que no falte el penalty inventado



peo ahora cualquier mano dentro del area por ridicula que sea la estan pitando, no?


----------



## Edge2 (Sábado a la(s) 5:32 PM)

penalti jajajajajajajaja


----------



## artemis (Sábado a la(s) 5:32 PM)

Expulsión perdonada


----------



## HArtS (Sábado a la(s) 5:32 PM)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y*o de ser Vinicius estaría mosqueado*, uno hace todo el trabajo y genera todo y otro está para empujarlas y llevase los titulares...
> 
> Y las falla



Hay rumores de que Vinicius quiere irse. Igual lo de tener que ver lo solo que está en la delantera debe agotarlo.

Pd: Penal de Alaba.


----------



## ApoloCreed (Sábado a la(s) 5:33 PM)

Penalti ridículo de Alaba...penaltito donde los haya,pero como hay que pitarlo...


----------



## Cui Bono (Sábado a la(s) 5:33 PM)

Goder, nadie lo ha visto. Es penal, pero es que sin VAR no se hubiera pitado.

Mano de Alaba, karma incoming!!!!

Hala, a chuparla.


----------



## Octubrista (Sábado a la(s) 5:33 PM)

Qué mierda de fútbol nos está quedando con el VAR. 

Menos mal que me invita PIRLO TV con un streaming, porque es un robo pagar por esto.


----------



## Edu.R (Sábado a la(s) 5:33 PM)

Edu.R dijo:


> Penaltito que jode, pero que se están pitando.



Otra igual.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (Sábado a la(s) 5:33 PM)

esto es un puto circo


----------



## Tubiegah (Sábado a la(s) 5:33 PM)

artemis dijo:


> ASI ASI GANA EL MANDRIL


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 5:33 PM)

hostia qué peli de comedia


----------



## ApoloCreed (Sábado a la(s) 5:33 PM)

HArtS dijo:


> Hay rumores de que Vinicius quiere irse. Igual lo de tener que ver lo solo que está en la delantera debe agotarlo.
> 
> Pd: Penal de Alaba.



No me extrañaría,es que no todo es la pasta...


----------



## Edge2 (Sábado a la(s) 5:34 PM)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Pericoburbujista (Sábado a la(s) 5:34 PM)

Madre mía....


Este futbol es una mierda....

Vaya dos penaltis de mierda pitados.. Se cargan el fútbol estos hijosdeputa....


----------



## Cui Bono (Sábado a la(s) 5:34 PM)

IUSTISIA!!! GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HArtS (Sábado a la(s) 5:34 PM)

Alaba es subnormal.

Qué mano más estúpida.

Es que los dos goles del Villarreal vienen de un error defensivo grave, el primero donde Mendy la caga en la salida, el segundo porque Alaba se cae.


----------



## artemis (Sábado a la(s) 5:35 PM)

Casi pequeño canguro casi


----------



## MC33 (Sábado a la(s) 5:35 PM)

Así se pierden las ligas, basura de equipo


----------



## petro6 (Sábado a la(s) 5:35 PM)

Sigo diciendo que con tantos negros el CI del equipo baja de manera espantosa,


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (Sábado a la(s) 5:35 PM)

en el resto del mundo se pitan estos penales? o es solo aqui que somos muy inclusivis?


----------



## Th89 (Sábado a la(s) 5:35 PM)

Es que no es penal ninguno, pero esta es la Liga de Tebas y Rubiales.


----------



## MC33 (Sábado a la(s) 5:36 PM)

petro6 dijo:


> Sigo diciendo que con tantos negros el CI del equipo baja de manera espantosa,



Bastante de acuerdo


----------



## Tubiegah (Sábado a la(s) 5:36 PM)

los que seguís otras ligas el sainete este es igual o solo se da aqui
pregunto sin segundas intenciones, que soy del madric pero me la sudan estos hideputas que no me dan de comer


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (Sábado a la(s) 5:36 PM)

Joder


----------



## Octubrista (Sábado a la(s) 5:36 PM)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> en el resto del mundo se pitan estos penales? o es solo aqui que somos muy inclusivis?



Voy a pinchar un streaming de fútbol moldavo porque La Liga ya no es fútbol.


----------



## petro6 (Sábado a la(s) 5:37 PM)

Estos perros del mierdarreal contra nosotros parecen el Brasil del 70


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 5:37 PM)

está el partido pa Grasard


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 5:37 PM)

Tubiegah dijo:


> los que seguís otras ligas el sainete este es igual o solo se da aqui
> pregunto sin segundas intenciones, que soy del madric pero me la sudan estos hideputas que no me dan de comer



yo veo algo la premier... y estas pijadas allí son impensables


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (Sábado a la(s) 5:38 PM)

petro6 dijo:


> Estos perros del mierdarreal contra nosotros parecen el Brasil del 70



Como se atreven...


----------



## fachacine (Sábado a la(s) 5:38 PM)

Yo poco a poco me estoy desencantando con Tchouameni, no sé si es el tipo de centrocampista que necesitamos


----------



## Chichimango (Sábado a la(s) 5:40 PM)

HArtS dijo:


> Hay rumores de que Vinicius quiere irse. Igual lo de tener que ver lo solo que está en la delantera debe agotarlo.
> 
> Pd: Penal de Alaba.



Si Vinicius al final se larga es porque ni Dios en el Madrid sale a defenderle: ni sus compañeros, ni el entrenador, ni el presidente... nadie. Cuatro tuiteros, cuatro yutuberos y ya. Y uno puede ser muy madridista y muy quijote, pero cuando los yangüeses te dan una paliza tras otra, miras alrededor y te ves solo, pues se te acaban hinchando las pelotas. A mí me pasaría igual.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (Sábado a la(s) 5:41 PM)

el Madrid no juega pero deja jugar, mala combinación


----------



## fachacine (Sábado a la(s) 5:41 PM)

No quita a Kroos ni por saber morir, puto Chicletto


----------



## Suprimo (Sábado a la(s) 5:41 PM)

Tubiegah dijo:


> los que seguís otras ligas el sainete este es igual o solo se da aqui
> pregunto sin segundas intenciones, que soy del madric pero me la sudan estos hideputas que no me dan de comer



El otro día le robaron al Arsenal descarao sin VAR ni nada


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (Sábado a la(s) 5:42 PM)

HArtS dijo:


> *Alaba es subnormal.
> 
> Qué mano más estúpida.*
> 
> Es que los dos goles del Villarreal vienen de un error defensivo grave, el primero donde Mendy la caga en la salida, el segundo porque Alaba se cae.



SE ha resbalado, joder...


----------



## petro6 (Sábado a la(s) 5:42 PM)

Y el único expañol en el campo, Lucas Vater..madre de Dios..


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 5:42 PM)

se va el único inteligente del madric


----------



## ApoloCreed (Sábado a la(s) 5:43 PM)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo poco a poco me estoy desencantando con Tchouameni, no sé si es el tipo de centrocampista que necesitamos



Es un tío correcto/bueno para el puesto en el que está,pero yo tampoco le veo realmente algo especial,no entiendo del todo por qué se consideraba un fichaje imprescindible...


----------



## vegahermosa (Sábado a la(s) 5:43 PM)

estos partidos vespertinos son para echarse la siesta 

que flojo el madrid diosle


----------



## Octubrista (Sábado a la(s) 5:45 PM)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> SE ha resbalado, joder...



Además, no parece evitar una evidente ocasión de gol.
Ninguno sería penalty en el fútbol normal, un contacto (que no un agarrón) y un resbalón.


----------



## Suprimo (Sábado a la(s) 5:45 PM)

vegahermosa dijo:


> estos partidos vespertinos son para echarse la siesta
> 
> que flojo el madrid diosle



La siesta dvra media hora...


----------



## Tubiegah (Sábado a la(s) 5:46 PM)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es un tío correcto/bueno para el puesto en el que está,pero yo tampoco le veo realmente algo especial,no entiendo del todo por qué se consideraba un fichaje imprescindible...



Porque es nigro, y los que mandan han decidido que el Madric sea una de las puntas de lanza de la agenda tuenti zirty


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 5:46 PM)

Octubrista dijo:


> Además, no parece evitar una evidente ocasión de gol.
> Ninguno sería penalty en el fútbol normal, un contacto (que no un agarrón) y un resbalón.



no, no, que el del villa lo pitan porque le roza el balón la mano al defensa... no es por contacto a negricius...


----------



## ApoloCreed (Sábado a la(s) 5:47 PM)

Que sangrante es lo de Benzema,mucho bla bla pero cada vez que le veo por la tele me transmite lo mismo...


----------



## petro6 (Sábado a la(s) 5:48 PM)

Los de este partido se descojonarían de estos penaltys..


----------



## fachacine (Sábado a la(s) 5:49 PM)

Increible lo que estamos fallando


----------



## Edge2 (Sábado a la(s) 5:49 PM)

jajajajaa rodrygo


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (Sábado a la(s) 5:49 PM)

cuántas faltas lleva el Villareal?


----------



## HArtS (Sábado a la(s) 5:50 PM)

Por qué falta de Camavinga??


----------



## Cui Bono (Sábado a la(s) 5:50 PM)

Pero cómo puede fallar el Rodrigo!!! 
Le pagan poco?


----------



## HArtS (Sábado a la(s) 5:50 PM)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> cuántas faltas lleva el Villareal?



12


----------



## Vikingo2016 (Sábado a la(s) 5:51 PM)

fachacine dijo:


> Madre mía Benzemá



Al finalizar la temporada, adiós.


----------



## Octubrista (Sábado a la(s) 5:52 PM)

Edge2 dijo:


> jajajajaa rodrygo



Joder... Qué retraso en mi streaming, en mi emisión aún Michel está inspeccionando a Valderrama:


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 5:52 PM)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> cuántas faltas lleva el Villareal?



pues al nivel de los piscinazos / engaños al arbitro de Negricius... ahí andarán


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (Sábado a la(s) 5:53 PM)

buah...


----------



## Cui Bono (Sábado a la(s) 5:53 PM)

Pedraza subnormal. 
Le ha faltado tenedor y cuchillo para comerse él solito el balón.


----------



## petro6 (Sábado a la(s) 5:54 PM)

Ha salido el tolai que siempre nos marca


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (Sábado a la(s) 5:54 PM)

Octubrista dijo:


> Joder... Qué retraso en mi streaming, en mi emisión aún Michel está inspeccionando a Valderrama:



Siempre me he preguntado qué pensaban los responsables de publicidad de OTAYSA por un lado y de HELIOS por otro


----------



## Vikingo2016 (Sábado a la(s) 5:54 PM)

MC33 dijo:


> Así se pierden las ligas, basura de equipo



Hay que hacer una renovación profunda y echar a los acabados, paquetes. Y por supuesto un entrenador nuevo. La etapa de Ancelotti acabo ya.


----------



## artemis (Sábado a la(s) 5:55 PM)

Simula Vini Simula


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 5:55 PM)

pagaba por ver cómo le parten la cara a negricius... qué asco me da


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (Sábado a la(s) 5:56 PM)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Hay que hacer una renovación profunda y echar a los acabados, paquetes. Y por supuesto un entrenador nuevo. La etapa de Ancelotti acabo ya.



Bueno, no jodamos.
Esta liga es una puta mierda, amañada para la Far$a, no sé hasta qué punto hay que tener este campeonato como referencia.
Lo que se haga en Shempions (llegar a semis es el mínimo exigible) es lo que vale.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Sábado a la(s) 5:56 PM)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado qué pensaban los responsables de publicidad de OTAYSA por un lado y de HELIOS por otro



Que estaban consiguiendo una publicidad bestial


----------



## petro6 (Sábado a la(s) 5:56 PM)

Vini es el único con pelotas


----------



## Tubiegah (Sábado a la(s) 5:57 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> pagaba por ver cómo le parten la cara a negricius... qué asco me da



pa ser tan subnormal no es tan bueno jugando


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (Sábado a la(s) 5:57 PM)

Vergüenza de equipo


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (Sábado a la(s) 5:57 PM)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Que estaban consiguiendo una publicidad bestial



Ya, pero en aquellos tiempos tocar la polla de otro era considerado un gesto indigno, no tengo tan claro que fuese algo que gustase teniendo en cuenta la mentalidad de la época.

Hoy en día sería un bombazo, de eso no tengo duda


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (Sábado a la(s) 5:58 PM)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Que estaban consiguiendo una publicidad bestial



así empezó el NWO


----------



## Edge2 (Sábado a la(s) 5:59 PM)

jajajajajajajaa el vini que malo es


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 5:59 PM)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Ya, pero en aquellos tiempos tocar la polla de otro era considerado un gesto indigno, no tengo tan claro que fuese algo que gustase teniendo en cuenta la mentalidad de la época.
> 
> Hoy en día sería un bombazo, de eso no tengo duda



yo empezaría a ver la liga "femenina" si empezasen a llenarse los equipos de travelos... ¿soy el único?


----------



## artemis (Sábado a la(s) 5:59 PM)

Casi Vini Casi jajajajajaja


----------



## HArtS (Sábado a la(s) 5:59 PM)

Estaba adelantado Vini, menos mal porque era imperdonable fallar eso.


----------



## Octubrista (Sábado a la(s) 6:00 PM)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Hay que hacer una renovación profunda y echar a los acabados, paquetes. Y por supuesto un entrenador nuevo. La etapa de Ancelotti acabo ya.



Si no tienes 4 o 5 jugadores de la casa, y/o comprometidos y bien integrados (aunque sean extranjeros), los equipos se van a la mierda.

Hay equipos ingleses o el PSG que son el ejemplo, a la mayoría les da igual jugar en cualquier equipo.

En España hay casos así, cuando se despeñan a 2ª, o 3ª equipos como el Sevilla, Betis, Valencia, Depor, etc, siempre es por tener muchos jugadores desarraigados.


----------



## Cui Bono (Sábado a la(s) 6:00 PM)

Fallicius, no vale ni para echarlo a los guarros.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (Sábado a la(s) 6:00 PM)

Joder De Dios ya


----------



## Vikingo2016 (Sábado a la(s) 6:00 PM)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Bueno, no jodamos.
> Esta liga es una puta mierda, amañada para la Far$a, no sé hasta qué punto hay que tener este campeonato como referencia.
> Lo que se haga en Shempions (llegar a semis es el mínimo exigible) es lo que vale.



Este año la champions olvídate que no la gana el Madrid. Si llegamos a cuartos dalo por bueno. 

Hay jugadores que no sirven para el Madrid ya. 

Benzema fuera, Vinicius lo vendería con un lazo...... Ancelotti adiós al final de temporada. 

Nuevo entrenador, nuevo proyecto, fuera gente sin nivel para el Madrid, paquetes y acabados Mariano, Ascencio, nacho, Ceballos...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (Sábado a la(s) 6:00 PM)

artemis dijo:


> Casi Vini Casi jajajajajaja



Abre un hilo como el de Nadal, y así lo conviertes en balón de oro


----------



## Suprimo (Sábado a la(s) 6:01 PM)

Edge2 dijo:


> jajajajajajajaa el vini que malo es



El año pasado eso entraba, no sé si es que ha dejado de yacer con gostosos travelos o algo pero yo cambiaría de preparador


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (Sábado a la(s) 6:01 PM)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Fallicius, no vale ni para echarlo a los guarros.



Pues de lo poco salvable del desastre de hoy


----------



## Cui Bono (Sábado a la(s) 6:02 PM)

Este submarino ilusiona. 
El RM parece un pato mareado.


----------



## Tubiegah (Sábado a la(s) 6:02 PM)

jojojo, se avecina un 2023 gostosísimo pa los jeiters
toda la ultrapotra que gastamos el año pasado va a volver en forma de bumeran


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (Sábado a la(s) 6:03 PM)

la defensa es un puto chiste, tanto posicional como en estático


----------



## Suprimo (Sábado a la(s) 6:03 PM)

¿En qué se han ido 7' hoy para añadirlos?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (Sábado a la(s) 6:04 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> yo empezaría a ver la liga "femenina" si empezasen a llenarse los equipos de travelos... ¿soy el único?



Igual a algunos se nos hacia la boca agua


----------



## Cui Bono (Sábado a la(s) 6:04 PM)

Tubiegah dijo:


> jojojo, se avecina un 2023 gostosísimo pa los jeiters
> toda la ultrapotra que gastamos el año pasado va a volver en forma de bumeran



Ni jeiters ni pollas, hay que disfrutar del fúrgol, con el mejor en cada momento.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 6:05 PM)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Igual a algunos se nos hacia la boca agua



primeros planos de los g00000d pieces


----------



## Octubrista (Sábado a la(s) 6:07 PM)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> la defensa es un puto chiste, tanto posicional como en estático



Si, pero al menos la defensa se cierra bien cuando están en el área, el Villarreal no ha sacado dos goles más de contragolpe, porque les dejaron sin espacios y no supieron superar ese cierre.

Al Madrid le falta que los del centro del campo lo llenen, esos morenos de Florentino no están bien posicionados.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 6:07 PM)

LIGA NO HOMO
(todo shemales)


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (Sábado a la(s) 6:07 PM)

se va la liga en partidos como éste


----------



## Edge2 (Sábado a la(s) 6:07 PM)

Trankilos, que mañana palma el barsa, vais a tener esa suerte...


----------



## HArtS (Sábado a la(s) 6:08 PM)

Un desastre el Madrid.


----------



## Suprimo (Sábado a la(s) 6:08 PM)

La negroneta madrileña no termina de arrancar y encima esta semana toca otra vec parón para donde mandan Gueri y Rubi a jvgar a 30ºC a la sombra, va a estar complicado coger ritmo liguero y va a ser de vergüenza perder contra el Liverpul venido a menos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 6:09 PM)

Edge2 dijo:


> Trankilos, que mañana palma el barsa, vais a tener esa suerte...



yo creo que gana el barsa... lo de ellos es perder contra equipos mierder... con los grandes se suelen lucir pa la foto


----------



## Pericoburbujista (Sábado a la(s) 6:09 PM)

Jajajajajjajajaj.... Ausencio ha chutado cómo mi abuela.....


----------



## HArtS (Sábado a la(s) 6:09 PM)

Asensio ajajajajajaaj


----------



## artemis (Sábado a la(s) 6:10 PM)

Simula Vini Simula jajajajajajajaja


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 6:10 PM)

El Madrid tiene que pirarse de esta liga de mierda


----------



## Edge2 (Sábado a la(s) 6:10 PM)

joder el danjuma, vaya fracaso


----------



## Octubrista (Sábado a la(s) 6:10 PM)

Edge2 dijo:


> Trankilos, que mañana palma el barsa, vais a tener esa suerte...



A ver si es cierto, y las chachas filipinas de Xavi tienen que limpiar el polvo de su mansión en la democracia de Qatar.


----------



## Suprimo (Sábado a la(s) 6:10 PM)

Danchusma es un paquete importante


----------



## fachacine (Sábado a la(s) 6:10 PM)

Retratados Kroos, Mendy, Tchouameni, Benzemá y Valverde, demasiados jugadores


----------



## Edu.R (Sábado a la(s) 6:10 PM)

La verdad que objetivamente hablando ha sido un muy buen partido, lamentablemente hemos palmado.

Hay cosas que se podían haber hecho mejor. En fin. A pensar en la Supercopa.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (Sábado a la(s) 6:10 PM)

Por cierto y para los que les gusta el fútbol de verdac... PARTIDAZO de Gerard Moreno, para poner en las academias de fútbol base.... Y punto...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 6:11 PM)

Echando hostias

Liga españorda

Madrid 

Farsa

18 filiales del farsa


----------



## Cui Bono (Sábado a la(s) 6:11 PM)

Pero cómo falla a portería vacía!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111

GANÁAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!!


----------



## artemis (Sábado a la(s) 6:11 PM)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Jajajajajjajajaj.... Ausencio ha chutado cómo mi abuela.....



Jajajajjaja parecía Puado


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 6:11 PM)

JAJAJAJAJ vaya final... curtuá jajaja


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (Sábado a la(s) 6:11 PM)

Joderos putos cornudos mafiosos, que llevais adulterando todas las competiciones desde hace décadas con vuestras trampas financieras.


----------



## Octubrista (Sábado a la(s) 6:11 PM)

Suprimo dijo:


> Danchusma es un paquete importante



Qué malo, y por chupón.


----------



## petro6 (Sábado a la(s) 6:11 PM)

No pasa niente ,pues mañana el paleti le gana a los puercos, pero me jode haber perdido con el paleto del Quique Santiamén.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (Sábado a la(s) 6:12 PM)

Esto es una puta vergüenza ya


----------



## Chichimango (Sábado a la(s) 6:12 PM)

Otro partido flojo del Madrid, cometiendo errores de juveniles.

Ese puto mundial en tierra de nadie nos va a joder la temporada, los jóvenes están depres y los abueletes ya de vuelta de todo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 6:13 PM)

Para el madrid es más fácil ganar la champions que la liga de mierda


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (Sábado a la(s) 6:14 PM)

El Villareal ha jugado bastante bien, justo vencedor y el resultado para mí es corto, el Madrid no es que haya jugado horrible pero ha jugado demasiado tranquilo y ha dejado jugar mucho al rival, no siempre sale bien


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 6:14 PM)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> El Villareal ha jugado bastante bien, justo vencedor y el resultado para mí es corto, el Madrid no es que haya jugado horrible pero ha jugado demasiado tranquilo y ha dejado jugar mucho al rival, no siempre sale bien



efectivamente... al descanso ya deberían haberse marchado 3-1, y ninguno de los dos penalties eran...


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (Sábado a la(s) 6:15 PM)

en ESPN están diciendo el mejor partido de la liga, "mucho nivel y mucha calidad"


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 6:16 PM)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> El Villareal ha jugado bastante bien, justo vencedor y el resultado para mí es corto, el Madrid no es que haya jugado horrible pero ha jugado demasiado tranquilo y ha dejado jugar mucho al rival, no siempre sale bien




Después cuando estos equipos de mierda juegan contra el farsa salen a verlas venir

Es lo de siempre

El Madrid tiene que pirarse a la premier


----------



## Alec Trevelyan (Sábado a la(s) 6:16 PM)

Lucas Vázquez, Ausencio y Benzema ya dieron lo mejor que tenían en el Madrid.
Benzema la temporada pasada fue espectacular, pero ya no tiene físico, no aparece en los partidos.

Necesitamos un lateral derecho potente (Carvajal tampoco es lo que era), un centrocampista (a ver Bellingham) y un delantero.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (Sábado a la(s) 6:17 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> efectivamente... al descanso ya deberían haberse marchado 3-1, y ninguno de los dos penalties eran...



han decidido que mano dentro del area es siempre penalty, lo de la intencionalidad, posición del brazo y demás zarandajas ya pasó a la historia


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 6:17 PM)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Después cuando estos equipos de mierda juegan contra el farsa salen a verlas venir
> 
> Es lo de siempre
> 
> *El Madrid tiene que pirarse a la premier*



Una pena que ya no tengáis a Ramos, para las declaraciones post-partido en la BBC...








morri crihmah


----------



## Edu.R (Sábado a la(s) 6:18 PM)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> en ESPN están diciendo el mejor partido de la liga, "mucho nivel y mucha calidad"



Ha sido partidazo, de hecho lo peor del partido han sido los goles


----------



## Lemavos (Sábado a la(s) 6:20 PM)

petro6 dijo:


> No pasa niente ,pues mañana el paleti le gana a los puercos, pero me jode haber perdido con el paleto del Quique Santiamén.







Ha perdido el equipo de negros XD 

Si franco levantara la cabeza


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 6:22 PM)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1319737
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319738
> 
> 
> ...




El culerdo subhunano cacalufo en el hilo del mejor equipo del mundo


Jajajs


----------



## Edu.R (Sábado a la(s) 6:22 PM)

Bueno ahora tenemos, esperemos, 2 partidos de Supercopa, y luego repetimos este partido en Copa y tenemos que ir a San Mamés... la verdad que 6-7 partidos fuera del Bernabeu seguidos es raro (Valladolid, Cáceres, Villarreal x2, Supercopa y Bilbao).


----------



## Fiodor (Sábado a la(s) 6:22 PM)

Resultado justo. El Villarreal ha salido a ganar el partido y el Madrid ha jugado con la poca implicación de los últimos partidos, sobre todo en la primera parte... Las sensaciones no son buenas, nada ha cambiado de las últimas jornadas antes del Mundial. Parece que sólo Vinicius y pocos más le ponen ganas a los partidos.


----------



## Forenski (Sábado a la(s) 6:22 PM)

El mejor regalo de Reyes fue, cuando de pequeño, mi padre me hizo del Real. Cuantos grades momentos de felicidad en esta vida.

Se suele ganar , pero también se puede perder. Pero siempre estoy orgulloso de mi Madrid y eso no hay dinero en el mundo que lo pague. Si mi padre me hubiese hecho del Barsa, ni regalo de Reyes , ni felicidad ni orgullo, solo amargura, fracaso, complejos y trampas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (Sábado a la(s) 6:23 PM)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ha sido partidazo, de hecho lo peor del partido han sido los goles



a mi también me ha parecido un partido de una alta calidad técnica, joder ... el Villareal parecía un equipazo


----------



## Manero (Sábado a la(s) 6:24 PM)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El Madrid tiene que pirarse de esta liga de mierda



Pues si, porque en esta liga ya ni robando ganáis los partidos.

Con tanto moronegro en el equipo la liga marroquí sería la mas adecuada, además allí hasta podéis ganar alguna vez el triplete.


----------



## Pericoburbujista (Sábado a la(s) 6:24 PM)

Me piro para Cornellà... A las 21:00 h jugamos contra el Far$a C.....

Taluec....


----------



## Lemavos (Sábado a la(s) 6:24 PM)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El culerdo subhunano cacalufo en el hilo del mejor equipo del mundo
> 
> 
> Jajajs









El follavacas diciendo que el equipo que tiene más botijos en blanco y negro es el mejor equipo XD


----------



## _Suso_ (Sábado a la(s) 6:25 PM)

El partido del Madrid una caca absoluta, para que nos vamos a engañar, pero aún así Hala Madrid, si en los últimos tiempos este equipo ha demostrado algo es que siempre se levanta.


----------



## Lemavos (Sábado a la(s) 6:26 PM)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Me piro para Cornellà... A las 21:00 h jugamos contra el Far$a C.....
> 
> Taluec....



Si no ganáis hoy, ya me pasaré a darte el pésame. 

Aunque como dijo piqué ayer, en realidad me da pena ver al ejpañol en segunda porque sino sufrís mucho XD


----------



## fachacine (Sábado a la(s) 6:27 PM)

El penalty de Alaba cuanto más lo ves más puta vergüenza parece, es un penalty para compensar. Es un atraco.


----------



## Edu.R (Sábado a la(s) 6:28 PM)

Va a ser una liga muy ajustada, huele a 80-85 pts y se va a decidir al final.

Los dos aspirantes vamos a pencar bastante.

Ahora hay que ganar la Supercopa. Y luego a la vuelta a seguir dándole.


----------



## artemis (Sábado a la(s) 6:28 PM)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Me piro para Cornellà... A las 21:00 h jugamos contra el Far$a C.....
> 
> Taluec....



Pero con lo feliz que eres sin fútbol para que te torturas?


----------



## artemis (Sábado a la(s) 6:29 PM)

fachacine dijo:


> El penalty de Alaba cuanto más lo ves más puta vergüenza parece, es un penalty para compensar. Es un atraco.



Pero que dices? Estás borracho?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (Sábado a la(s) 6:31 PM)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Después cuando estos equipos de mierda juegan contra el farsa salen a verlas venir
> 
> Es lo de siempre
> 
> El Madrid tiene que pirarse a la premier



El Madrid lleva desde Mourinho jugando a encerrarse detras y salir a la contra.

Que quereis que termine haciendo el contrario, quedarse tambien detras y que el balon lo juegue el arbitro solo en el centro del campo?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 6:32 PM)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> a mi también me ha parecido un partido de una alta calidad técnica, joder ... el Villareal parecía un equipazo




Cuando juega contra el farsa es una mierda de equipo. Ellos y todos los equipos de la liga españorda que no son el madrid


----------



## artemis (Sábado a la(s) 6:33 PM)

El paseavacas amigo de mi amego @Manero ganando al mandril


----------



## Th89 (Sábado a la(s) 6:33 PM)

Manero dijo:


> Pues si, porque en esta liga ya ni robando ganáis los partidos.
> 
> Con tanto moronegro en el equipo la liga marroquí sería la mas adecuada, además allí hasta podéis ganar alguna vez el triplete.



Ojo cuidado los que juegan con la momia y 2 chavales de 11.

Españolísimos


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 6:33 PM)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1319744
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319745
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319746
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319747
> ...





Jajajsj

14, subhunano de mierda


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (Sábado a la(s) 6:36 PM)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Cuando juega contra el farsa es una mierda de equipo. Ellos y todos los equipos de la liga españorda que no son el madrid



Totalmente cierto.
Contra la puta Far$a van todos amilanados, y contra el Madrid se crecen como si les fuera la vida en ello.
Al final el tema es la puta prensa y lo que rinde una y otra cosa: ganar ante el Madrid supone estar en los micrófonos de los subnormales un mes, ganar a la Far$a es estar una semana siendo vilipendiados por no haber planteado "un partido digno del fútbol, por plantear antifútbol".
Es calcado a la política, pero es que en este país los de los micrófonos hablan, por un lado, para retrasados; y, por otro, para sectarios.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 6:41 PM)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Totalmente cierto.
> Contra la puta Far$a van todos amilanados, y contra el Madrid se crecen como si les fuera la vida en ello.
> Al final el tema es la puta prensa y lo que rinde una y otra cosa: ganar ante el Madrid supone estar en los micrófonos de los subnormales un mes, ganar a la Far$a es estar una semana siendo vilipendiados por no haber planteado "un partido digno del fútbol, por plantear antifútbol".
> Es calcado a la política, pero es que en este país los de los micrófonos hablan, por un lado, para retrasados; y, por otro, para sectarios.




Por eso no se a que cojones espera flo a pedir sitio en la Premier


----------



## Edu.R (Sábado a la(s) 6:41 PM)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Cuando juega contra el farsa es una mierda de equipo. Ellos y todos los equipos de la liga españorda que no son el madrid



El Espanyol no, y hay campos concretos donde los equipos no ponen el culo.

Otra cosa es el Camp Nou...


----------



## Manero (Sábado a la(s) 6:41 PM)

artemis dijo:


> El paseavacas amigo de mi amego @Manero ganando al mandril



Me estaba frotando los ojos durante el partido porque me parecía increible que un equipo entrenado por Setién pudiera jugar con tanta intensidad y tan bien. Entre Setién y Pepe Reina pensaba que hoy goleaba el Madrid, y todo lo contrario que hoy el Madrid se ha salvado de irse a casa con una manita en contra.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 6:43 PM)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> El Madrid lleva desde Mourinho jugando a encerrarse detras y salir a la contra.
> 
> Que quereis que termine haciendo el contrario, quedarse tambien detras y que el balon lo juegue el arbitro solo en el centro del campo?




Entiendo que eres del mare corruptum y tu nivel de humano e inteligencia es bastante inferior al mío

Cuántas champions ha ganado el madrid desde mou?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 6:44 PM)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Espanyol no, y hay campos concretos donde los equipos no ponen el culo.
> 
> Otra cosa es el Camp Nou...




Jajajaja


----------



## Manero (Sábado a la(s) 6:47 PM)

Th89 dijo:


> Ojo cuidado los que juegan con la momia y 2 chavales de 11.
> 
> Españolísimos



Al menos un par de nuestros negros son españoles y seleccionables para la selección. Y de nuestros negros no españoles unos cuantos saldrán dentro de poco, que a Memphis, Kessié y espero que también a Dembelé les queda poco tiempo en el Barça.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 6:48 PM)

La prensa antimadridista (marca) dice que no hay agresión a Antonio.

Y remarca que el madrid es la primera vez que sale sin españordos 

Nivel brutal de la prensa españorda


----------



## qbit (Sábado a la(s) 6:50 PM)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1319744
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319745
> 
> 
> El follavacas diciendo que el equipo que tiene más botijos en blanco y negro es el mejor equipo XD



Qué mala es la envidia.

Dentro de poco volverás a la cueva a esconderte.


----------



## artemis (Sábado a la(s) 6:52 PM)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> La prensa antimadridista (marca) dice que no hay agresión a Antonio.
> 
> Y remarca que el madrid es la primera vez que sale sin españordos
> 
> Nivel brutal de la prensa españorda



Que el marca es antimadridista jajajajajaja vuestra esquizofrenia no tiene límites jajajajajajaja SIMULA VINI SIMULA JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 6:53 PM)

artemis dijo:


> Que el marca es antimadridista jajajajajaja vuestra esquizofrenia no tiene límites jajajajajajaja SIMULA VINI SIMULA JAJAJAJAJA




El gordo de las harinas del mare corruptum...

Madre del amor hermoso


----------



## petro6 (Sábado a la(s) 6:55 PM)

artemis dijo:


> Que el marca es antimadridista jajajajajaja vuestra esquizofrenia no tiene límites jajajajajajaja SIMULA VINI SIMULA JAJAJAJAJA



Aparte de fútbol, se nota que no tienes tampoco ni puta idea de periodismo.... Pocos sitios en los medios patrios ( no catalufos) tiene más antimadridistas que el Marça y el Ass.


----------



## Lemavos (Sábado a la(s) 7:03 PM)

qbit dijo:


> Qué mala es la envidia.
> 
> Dentro de poco volverás a la cueva a esconderte.


----------



## artemis (Sábado a la(s) 7:04 PM)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El gordo de las harinas del mare corruptum...
> 
> Madre del amor hermoso





petro6 dijo:


> Aparte de fútbol, se nota que no tienes tampoco ni puta idea de periodismo.... Pocos sitios en los medios patrios ( no catalufos) tiene más antimadridistas que el Marça y el Ass.



Jajajajajaja llora jopvtas llorar que nutrición


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 7:06 PM)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajajajaja llora jopvtas llorar que nutrición




Si, lloramos mucho. Cada vez que ganamos la champions.

Jajajaj


Puto subhumano....jajaj


----------



## Th89 (Sábado a la(s) 7:20 PM)

No todos los días perdemos.

Dejen que disfruten un poco, ser antimadridista no está pagado.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Sábado a la(s) 7:22 PM)

Th89 dijo:


> No todos los días perdemos.
> 
> Dejen que disfruten un poco, ser antimadridista no está pagado.



yo veo por aqui personajes que no veia hace mucho.... de hecho que cojones, hay gente que no he visto nunca...han debido pasar un 2022 realmente duro...


----------



## pepitoburbujas (Sábado a la(s) 7:22 PM)

Lo primero, partido justamente perdido. Uno de esos donde sales a contemporizar, a ver si antes o después te encuentras con un gol y pa casa. Hoy ha salido cruz. Pero partidos de este nivel ha habido muchos. Unos salen bien y todo son loas, y cuando sale la cosa mal pues críticas y a joderse.

Los penaltis, el segundo fue para compensar el primero claramente. Ajo y agua. Luego hubo una agresión clarísima de Parejo a Rüdiger que no se pitó. Te preguntas para qué está el var si no es para estos casos..

Lo peor de todo es que la derrota es vida para el barsa de Javi. El barsa está a un par de derrotas de entrar en barrena, pero nuestras cagadas son bálsamo resucitador para ellos. Si ganan mañana y cogen moral para la supercopa esa y vuelven a ganar, pueden ir para arriba y nosotros para abajo. Que esto es muy psicológico y la moral cuenta mucho más de lo que alguno se piensa. Y la línea que separa el éxito del fracaso es muy delgada. 

Luego mirando al Madrid hoy, no resultó el experimento Limitao de lateral derecho. Rüdiger no me gustó especialmente, ni Tchouameni. En verano nuestros pronósticos de barra de bar, mío incluido, eran que íbamos a ser una roca atrás con estos dos fichajes, y resulta que estamos encajando goles todos los partidos.

Mendy el hombre no ha hecho nada que no hiciera antes ya. Esos pases al centro hace uno cada cuatro o cinco partidos. Hoy ha salido cruz y gol por su culpa. Pa pedir aumento de sueldo está. En ataque siempre fue bastante nulo.

Modric no ha hecho nada tampoco. Estará fundido...

Vini lo ha intentado todo el tiempo y para mi fue el mejor. Benzema falla la ocasión que acabó siendo penalti. Lo único bueno que no se ha lesionado, y a ver si va cogiendo algo de ritmo, porque hace falta gente que pueda meter un gol o crear peligro.

Y dejo para el final a Valverde, que no sé que le pasa. No se va de nadie, no interviene para hacer nada diferencial, no chuta a puerta...parece otro comparándolo con aquel que empezó la liga marcando golazos desde fuera del área. 

En general veo al equipo bajo físicamente. No sé si es un plan o es simplemente que no pueden más.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 7:29 PM)

Forenski dijo:


> El mejor regalo de Reyes fue, cuando de pequeño, mi padre me hizo del Real. Cuantos grades momentos de felicidad en esta vida.
> 
> Se suele ganar , pero también se puede perder. Pero siempre estoy orgulloso de mi Madrid y eso no hay dinero en el mundo que lo pague. Si mi padre me hubiese hecho del Barsa, ni regalo de Reyes , ni felicidad ni orgullo, solo amargura, fracaso, complejos y trampas.



Roncero, ¿eres tu?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Sábado a la(s) 7:37 PM)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Lo primero, partido justamente perdido. Uno de esos donde sales a contemporizar, a ver si antes o después te encuentras con un gol y pa casa. Hoy ha salido cruz. Pero partidos de este nivel ha habido muchos. Unos salen bien y todo son loas, y cuando sale la cosa mal pues críticas y a joderse.
> 
> Los penaltis, el segundo fue para compensar el primero claramente. Ajo y agua. Luego hubo una agresión clarísima de Parejo a Rüdiger que no se pitó. Te preguntas para qué está el var si no es para estos casos..
> 
> ...



Coño, que ha habido mundial de por medio, qué va a pasar... y esto es sólo el principio... ya verás en Abril... van a andar todos los equipos grandes fundidísimos...


----------



## artemis (Sábado a la(s) 7:39 PM)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Si, lloramos mucho. Cada vez que ganamos la champions.
> 
> Jajajaj
> 
> ...



Jajajajaja qué nutrición jajajajajaja


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (Sábado a la(s) 7:53 PM)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Lo primero, partido justamente perdido. Uno de esos donde sales a contemporizar, a ver si antes o después te encuentras con un gol y pa casa. Hoy ha salido cruz. Pero partidos de este nivel ha habido muchos. Unos salen bien y todo son loas, y cuando sale la cosa mal pues críticas y a joderse.
> 
> Los penaltis, el segundo fue para compensar el primero claramente. Ajo y agua. Luego hubo una agresión clarísima de Parejo a Rüdiger que no se pitó. Te preguntas para qué está el var si no es para estos casos..
> 
> ...



El Madrid ha perdido hoy el partido en defensa, o tienes la pelota ( aunque sólo sea para especular y que no la tenga el contrario ) o defiendes con seriedad y cerrando espacios, pero si no haces ni lo uno ni lo otro entonces es un mal planteamiento y el Villareal, que no parece un mal equipo, lo ha aprovechado. Han jugado muy cómodos
Muy de acuerdo con tu primer párrafo


----------



## xilebo (Sábado a la(s) 7:55 PM)

*El Madrid baja el periscopio*

El Villarreal, en versión Submarino atómico, torpedea la blandísima defensa blanca. Soto Grado pitó dos penaltis por mano reñidos con la lógica.


----------



## bobochat (Sábado a la(s) 7:57 PM)

Tal y como está la cosa deberíamos importar árbitros de Guatemala y Surinam. Veo la Premier y el Mundial y no aprecio esta orgía de manos penal. Esta Liga es de choteo. Prefiero a Porta y Pedrusquete.


----------



## xilebo (Sábado a la(s) 8:02 PM)

*Fue una señal desde el principio*


----------



## Hermericus (Sábado a la(s) 8:06 PM)

QUe se joda el equipo negro.

Yo ya no soy del Madrid


----------



## pepitoburbujas (Sábado a la(s) 8:10 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> Coño, que ha habido mundial de por medio, qué va a pasar... y esto es sólo el principio... ya verás en Abril... van a andar todos los equipos grandes fundidísimos...



Pero el mundial habrá dejado cansados a Tchouaméni y a Modric...Los demás tampoco es que hayan jugado tanto. Los brasileños 5 partidos (y no han jugado todos los minutos), Camavinga pocos minutos, a Benzema lo largó Deschamps en cuanto pudo, Rüdiger igual, Valverde cayó pronto, los españoles ni los cuento...Total que si no hubiera habido el mundial habrían jugado parecido.


----------



## pepitoburbujas (Sábado a la(s) 8:13 PM)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> El Madrid ha perdido hoy el partido en defensa, o tienes la pelota ( aunque sólo sea para especular y que no la tenga el contrario ) o defiendes con seriedad y cerrando espacios, pero si no haces ni lo uno ni lo otro entonces es un mal planteamiento y el Villareal, que no parece un mal equipo, lo ha aprovechado. Han jugado muy cómodos
> Muy de acuerdo con tu primer párrafo



Han jugado cómodos, pero también han salido y dejado espacios. Que nos quejamos de que los equipos se nos cierran atrás y tal. Pues hoy no ha sucedido y no hemos sido capaces de imponernos. 

Si mañana palma el barsa contra su filial predilecto, la derrota de hoy se olvidará pronto. Pero como gane, nos pasan la peste/crisis. Y eso pesa más de lo que la gente cree.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Sábado a la(s) 8:19 PM)

Hermericus dijo:


> QUe se joda el equipo negro.
> 
> Yo ya no soy del Madrid




Pero votas a la pp...

Jajajahs


----------



## _Suso_ (Sábado a la(s) 8:27 PM)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Han jugado cómodos, pero también han salido y dejado espacios. Que nos quejamos de que los equipos se nos cierran atrás y tal. Pues hoy no ha sucedido y no hemos sido capaces de imponernos.
> 
> Si mañana palma el barsa contra su filial predilecto, la derrota de hoy se olvidará pronto. Pero como gane, nos pasan la peste/crisis. Y eso pesa más de lo que la gente cree.



Yo que conozco como juega Setien, al cual sufrimos en la UD Las Palmas mucho tiempo, ya te digo yo, que sus equipos a nivel defensivo dan asco pena, lo de hoy ha sido demerito del Real, más facilidades defensivas que un equipo entrenado por Setien no da nadie.


----------



## 4ken4t0n (Sábado a la(s) 8:28 PM)

Hay que vender a mendy al farsa, Javi y sus secuaces necesitan rabo negro y se pondrán contentos, que malo es


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Sábado a la(s) 8:32 PM)

Hermericus dijo:


> QUe se joda el equipo negro.
> 
> Yo ya no soy del Madrid



Pues va a ir a peor.


----------



## Tubiegah (Sábado a la(s) 8:41 PM)

Suprimo dijo:


> La negroneta madrileña no termina de arrancar y encima esta semana toca otra vec parón para donde mandan Gueri y Rubi a jvgar a 30ºC a la sombra, va a estar complicado coger ritmo liguero y va a ser de vergüenza perder contra el Liverpul venido a menos



la negroneta


----------



## pepitoburbujas (Sábado a la(s) 8:41 PM)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Yo que conozco como juega Setien, al cual sufrimos en la UD Las Palmas mucho tiempo, ya te digo yo, que sus equipos a nivel defensivo dan asco pena, lo de hoy ha sido demerito del Real, más facilidades defensivas que un equipo entrenado por Setien no da nadie.



Es que hablan de grandísimo partido del Villareal, pero a mi no me lo ha parecido tanto. Hemos dado muchas facilidades y enfrente no había ningún crack


----------



## El Pionero (Sábado a la(s) 8:43 PM)

¡Histórico! Primera vez que el Madrid presenta un once sin españoles


El Real Madrid presentó ante el Villarreal un once sin jugadores españoles, un dato sin precedentes en la historia del club tras 121 años de historia. Sí que se había dado el hecho




www.marca.com


----------



## Fornicious Jr (Sábado a la(s) 8:46 PM)

El Pionero dijo:


> ¡Histórico! Primera vez que el Madrid presenta un once sin españoles
> 
> 
> El Real Madrid presentó ante el Villarreal un once sin jugadores españoles, un dato sin precedentes en la historia del club tras 121 años de historia. Sí que se había dado el hecho
> ...



Luego es la selección española la que no convoca a nadie del Madrid y todo son quejas, insultos y bajarse del carro


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Sábado a la(s) 8:48 PM)

Suprimo dijo:


> La negroneta madrileña no termina de arrancar y encima esta semana toca otra vec parón para donde mandan Gueri y Rubi a jvgar a 30ºC a la sombra, va a estar complicado coger ritmo liguero y va a ser de vergüenza perder contra el Liverpul venido a menos



Yo sigo sin ver en que mejora el ewuipo con Rudiguer en lugar de Nacho. El aleman tendra mucho fisico, mucho caracter, blabla, pero me parece uns cosa entre Bogarde y Umtiti....
Encima escuche en radio que Nacho ni Ceballos renuevan pero Ausencio si....


----------



## Th89 (Sábado a la(s) 8:49 PM)

El Pionero dijo:


> ¡Histórico! Primera vez que el Madrid presenta un once sin españoles
> 
> 
> El Real Madrid presentó ante el Villarreal un once sin jugadores españoles, un dato sin precedentes en la historia del club tras 121 años de historia. Sí que se había dado el hecho
> ...



Me encanta leer los comentarios, españoles y mucho españoles para el fútbol y luego comprarán toda su mierda en Aliexpress o el chino de confianza, y alguna otra cosa en Amazon. Al autónomo de la tienda del barrio de toda la vida, que le den por culo. Todo muy español.

Y votarán a la PSOE o la PP, eso quien no sea indepe o filoetarra. Adorables es poco.

Qué pasote de país.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Sábado a la(s) 8:50 PM)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Luego es la selección española la que no convoca a nadie del Madrid y todo son quejas, insultos y bajarse del carro



Yo me baje del carro por el apoyo a los prosecesionismo, estoy encantado con una seleccion sin madridistas ,cuando la guerra cuando el topo y Arbeloa y todo eso empezo mi desapego .
Son los ciudadanos periodistas los que culpan de los fracasos de ese contubernio rojo a un Madrid que no se deja el finero en seleccionables. Las cosas claras.


----------



## Th89 (Sábado a la(s) 8:52 PM)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Luego es la selección española la que no convoca a nadie del Madrid y todo son quejas, insultos y bajarse del carro



Una Selección secuestrada por el secesionismo y los rojos. Toda para vosotros.

Dudo que aquí leyeras ninguna queja al respecto.


----------



## Fiodor (Sábado a la(s) 8:55 PM)

pepitoburbujas dijo:


> Es que hablan de grandísimo partido del Villareal, pero a mi no me lo ha parecido tanto. Hemos dado muchas facilidades y enfrente no había ningún crack



Creo que los rivales ya tienen muy estudiado al Madrid y saben que presionando arriba pueden generar muchos problemas. Si el rival hace bien esta presión, el Madrid tiene muy complicado ganar los partidos, porque no está acostumbrado a salir jugando con balones largos. Ahora mismo el problema del Madrid es que es un equipo muy previsible, y si no cambia, puede ser una temporada jodida en cuanto a títulos...


----------



## DRIDMA (Sábado a la(s) 8:56 PM)

Desde la primera jugada han estado cagándola, así que es normal el resultado. Ahora a ver el saco que le caen a los del Cholete.


----------



## Raul83 (Sábado a la(s) 9:03 PM)

Que critiquen la poca españolidad del once del Madrid quienes cada minuto 17 de cada partido, como el último en Nochevieja contra el Espanyol, sacan el TRAPO DE MIERDA INDEPENDEMOJÓN, es de un cinismo, como el de un puto separamojón del Chiringuito que empieza por J y acaba en i.

Y encima llamando pulseritas a la gloriosa bandera de España, el país eterno e inmortal.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (Sábado a la(s) 9:14 PM)

Raul83 dijo:


> Que critiquen la poca españolidad del once del Madrid quienes cada minuto 17 de cada partido, como el último en Nochevieja contra el Espanyol, sacan el TRAPO DE MIERDA INDEPENDEMOJÓN, es de un cinismo, como el de un puto separamojón del Chiringuito que empieza por J y acaba en i.
> 
> Y encima llamando pulseritas a la gloriosa bandera de España, el país eterno e inmortal.



Que el once del Real Madrid de esta tarde tenia poca españolidad, por no decir ninguna, no es una critica.

Es un *hecho*, lo diga Puigdemont o Manolo Lama.


----------



## Tubiegah (Sábado a la(s) 9:32 PM)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Que el once del Real Madrid de esta tarde tenia poca españolidad, por no decir ninguna, no es una critica.
> 
> Es un *hecho*, lo diga Puigdemont o Manolo Lama.



a mi más que la españolidad me jode que parezcamos el Racing de Kinsasa.

Racista? jaja me TURBOSUDA LOS COJONES. Esto vas más allá del fútbol. El que no lo vea es subnormal profundo o está en el ajo.


----------



## Edu.R (Sábado a la(s) 9:38 PM)

El Real Madrid en enero jamás ha hecho gran juego... el Real Madrid suele hacer las temporadas en V. Empieza y acaba bien, y flojea a la mitad. Más o menos hasta cuando vuelve la Champions, es cuando se activa.

Me da que viene un mes muy jodido, y la duda es si el Mundial nos va a dejar reventados en abril/mayo... si es que no, yo creo que ganamos la Liga con remontada final, más lo que haya ido cayendo (Supercopa de Europa...). Si es que si, 2-3 títulos menores y gracias.

De todas formas, tras el orgasmo de laChampions de 2022, una temporada "floja" (solo títulos menores) creo que la gente la toleraría. Pero la Liga te deja la temporada en buena, incluso muy buena.


----------



## Patxin (Sábado a la(s) 9:40 PM)

Juraría que a todos los que han jugado hoy les he visto por Lavapiés.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (Sábado a la(s) 9:46 PM)

Es por partidos como estos por los que el funcionario del banquillo apenas tiene 5 ligas en casi 30 años en los banquillos. Y ojo que 2 de ellas, la del PSG y la del Bayern, ya estaban ganadas antes de empezar la competición. 
Cuando un equipo no es un equipo sino que son 11 tíos jugando cada uno a lo suyo pues pasa lo de hoy. 
Daría algo por un Emery de la vida y por ver un equipo entrenado por líneas.
Ver al Madrid presionar es lo más RIDÍCULO que he visto en mi vida. Los de un lado van, los del otro no, Tchouameni quiere ir hacia adelante, Kroos/Modric hacia atrás... Un auténtico esperpento.
El Madrid de Kroos/Modric debería de dejar paso al Madrid de la negritud con Valverde. Pudiendo ahogar físicamente a los rivales, nos quedamos esperando a que Modric/Kroos puedan cerrar trotando porque ahora solo defienden por posición. 

Los langostos del Madrid están cerrando el paso a las nuevas generaciones. Que se vayan a mamar.


----------



## Lemavos (Sábado a la(s) 10:02 PM)

@Pericoburbujista , qué mala pinta tiene el ejpañol


----------



## Roedr (Sábado a la(s) 10:03 PM)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Es por partidos como estos por los que el funcionario del banquillo apenas tiene 5 ligas en casi 30 años en los banquillos. Y ojo que 2 de ellas, la del PSG y la del Bayern, ya estaban ganadas antes de empezar la competición.
> Cuando un equipo no es un equipo sino que son 11 tíos jugando cada uno a lo suyo pues pasa lo de hoy.
> Daría algo por un Emery de la vida y por ver un equipo entrenado por líneas.
> Ver al Madrid presionar es lo más RIDÍCULO que he visto en mi vida. Los de un lado van, los del otro no, Tchouameni quiere ir hacia adelante, Kroos/Modric hacia atrás... Un auténtico esperpento.
> ...



Menos mal que alguien menciona uno de mis sesgos favoritos: la responsabilidad del simpático Carletto.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Sábado a la(s) 10:13 PM)

veo que los del villareal han dejando de hacer la cama la pastor devacas


----------



## manutartufo (Sábado a la(s) 10:21 PM)

Un filial más...


----------



## NoRTH (Sábado a la(s) 10:32 PM)

ir al fondo SUR del Cuernabeu tiene que ser un infierno


----------



## sintripulacion (Domingo a la(s) 12:06 AM)

fachacine dijo:


> El penalty de Alaba cuanto más lo ves más puta vergüenza parece, es un penalty para compensar. Es un atraco.



Efectivamente es para compensar.
Pero incluso como madridista me da vergüenza que me piten un penalti a favor como el que nos han pitado hoy y me da igual lo que diga la norma.
Para mí ninguno de los dos son penaltis, así que de atraco nada de nada.


----------



## jabali (Domingo a la(s) 12:11 AM)

«Cuando Florentino Perez convirtio en el Bernabeu en un parque temático para turistas,
guerdé silencio, 
pensaba que se debia sacar tajada máxima de las entradas aunque se bloquease de por vida la entrada a nuevos socios, madridistas de verdad.

Cuando Florentino Perez nos puso como patrocinador ad eternum a Fly Emirates, 
no protesté,
dí la bienvenida a los petrodolares de los jeques con turbante, eso sí no paraba de quejarme sobre la verguenza que suponía Catar Airways como maximo patrocinador del Barsa (algo temporal).

«Cuando Florentino Perez sustituyo todo el fondo sur por una grada pipera artificial,
guardé silencio,
ya que no queria ser tachado de ultra radical y preferia tener una grada sin alma que apenas empujase al equipo cuando las cosas se torciesen o fuesen cuesta arriba.

Cuando Florentino Perez se nego a fichar a jugadores españoles,
no protesté,
ya que tampoco hay que caer en el patrioterismo barato de la prensa, pese a que existan jugadores nacionales con nivel

Cuando creo el equipo femenino, dando de lado a otras secciones deportivas masculinas,
no protesté,
hay que competir contra el Barsa aunque sea en una liga mas deficitaria que otros deportes, pero con impacto mediatico en el telediaro

Cuando tambien se nego a fichar a jugadores blancos europeos 
no protesté,
ya que en el campo solo quiero jugadores con fisico arrollador, la creatividad y técnica ya si eso para otro dia

Al final cuando su Florentineza, Florethanos, etc vinó a buscarme,
encontro a un pipero con el cerebro del reves, que no suponia el menor problema».


----------



## _Suso_ (Domingo a la(s) 12:13 AM)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Efectivamente es para compensar.
> Pero incluso como madridista me da vergüenza que me piten un penalti a favor como el que nos han pitado hoy y me da igual lo que diga la norma.
> Para mí ninguno de los dos son penaltis, así que de atraco nada de nada.



Los dos penalties han sido para mear y no echar gota, hoy todos los que no seamos unos fanáticos somos conscientes de que hemos jugado como el puto culo y no hay excusas.

Pero igual que hay que reconocer esas cosas, bajo mi punto de vista, tampoco es plan, volverse locos y plan todo va mal, que desastre todo, no hay plantilla, todos son muy malos, etc.

Ni tanto, ni tampoco, yo sigo siendo optimista de cara al futuro, la verdad.


----------



## sintripulacion (Domingo a la(s) 12:15 AM)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Es por partidos como estos por los que el funcionario del banquillo apenas tiene 5 ligas en casi 30 años en los banquillos. Y ojo que 2 de ellas, la del PSG y la del Bayern, ya estaban ganadas antes de empezar la competición.
> Cuando un equipo no es un equipo sino que son 11 tíos jugando cada uno a lo suyo pues pasa lo de hoy.
> Daría algo por un Emery de la vida y por ver un equipo entrenado por líneas.
> Ver al Madrid presionar es lo más RIDÍCULO que he visto en mi vida. Los de un lado van, los del otro no, Tchouameni quiere ir hacia adelante, Kroos/Modric hacia atrás... Un auténtico esperpento.
> ...



Coincido con usted en que el Madrid es de los peores equipos que ejercen la presión arriba.
Es un despiposte porque se nota que no está trabajada la presión por el entrenador y cada uno va a su bola, porque no hay ni orden ni concierto, ni coordinación ni nada.
Da casi vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Patxin (Domingo a la(s) 12:29 AM)

Que al menos paguen la claúsula de los Williams al Athletic. Han nacido en España y tienen DNI.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Domingo a la(s) 1:05 AM)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Coincido con usted en que el Madrid es de los peores equipos que ejercen la presión arriba.
> Es un despiposte porque se nota que no está trabajada la presión por el entrenador y cada uno va a su bola, porque no hay ni orden ni concierto, ni coordinación ni nada.
> Da casi vergüenza ajena.



Hasta los huevos de la era del fútbol y la presión adelantada impuesta por klopp


----------



## Edu.R (Domingo a la(s) 1:12 AM)

Al Valencia el miércoles le ganamos. La final ahi ya tengo más dudas, y me da igual el rival.

De momento hay una maldición: 6 semifinales de Supercopa y las 6 veces las ganaron los que no habían ganado ni Liga ni Copa. 

Nostros hemos ganado 2 veces la Supecopa sin haber ganado nada el año anterior. 

Nuevos formatos.


----------



## Th89 (Domingo a la(s) 1:16 AM)

jabali dijo:


> Cuando Florentino Perez se nego a fichar a jugadores españoles,
> no protesté,
> ya que tampoco hay que caer en el patrioterismo barato de la prensa, *pese a que existan jugadores nacionales con nivel*



Sigo esperando desde esta tarde que digáis nombres. Así nos reímos todos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Domingo a la(s) 1:41 AM)

Th89 dijo:


> Sigo esperando desde esta tarde que digáis nombres. Así nos reímos todos.



El poblema es el precio. Cualquier nacional al madrid le cuesta el doble que a cualquier otro.
El propio Moreno. Para el Atletico costaria X, para el Barcelona X/2 y al Madrid 2x.

Puestos a decir si estuvieran a un precio logico, a mi gusto Pau Torres, Pablo Sarabia (ex canterano) y quiza Moreno por eso de fichar un 9.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (Domingo a la(s) 2:27 AM)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Hasta los huevos de la era del fútbol y la presión adelantada impuesta por klopp



Si tienes jugadores físicos, la lógica te dicta que juegues físico.
Si de 10 jugadores de campo, 8 son atletas de élite y 2 tienen que ir andando, lo lógico será jugar corriendo. 
¿Presión adelantada? Me conformaría con saber presionar todos a la vez como cualquier equipo juvenil.
Al final, la indecisión del entrenador hace que X jugadores presionen e Y jugadores no lo hagan. 
Un auténtico esperpento. 

Para llegar a la coreografía de Klopp habría que primero saber presionar a lo Benhakker y después a lo Guardiola, de momento estamos en López Caro. 

Mientras llegamos ahí, habrá que decirles a jugadores como Tchouameni, Valverde o Camavinga que nada de correr. Sólo hacer bulto frente a nuestro área y que sea lo que Dios quiera.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (Domingo a la(s) 9:45 AM)

Si hubieran ganado 0-6, o simplemente ganado por la mínima, no habría objeción... Pero este esperpento para perder...

FloPer = traidor = desleal ==> DIMISIÓN


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (Domingo a la(s) 9:50 AM)

*Villareal 2-1 RM*

- Courtois: Normal. No olió el penalty
- Alaba: esperpento
- Rüdiger: fiasco
- Militao: Fuera de posición
- Mendy: esperpento
- Modric: fundido
- Kroos: gris
*- Tchouameni: puta mierda a precio de crack*. Casemiro te echamos de menos
- Camavinga: físico y poco más
*- Vinicius: puta mierda que cada vez huele peor*
- Benzemá: flojísimo.. el de toda la vida
- Valverde: nada de nada
- Rodrygo: tarde y mal
- L. Vázquez: muchas ganas pero poco lerele

FloPer ha destrozado al equipo. No hay plantilla y hay ruina económica por la reforma del estadio


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Domingo a la(s) 9:50 AM)

Patxin dijo:


> Que al menos paguen la claúsula de los Williams al Athletic. Han nacido en España y tienen DNI.



pero el iñaki es de GHANA ahora


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Domingo a la(s) 9:52 AM)

Patxin dijo:


> Que al menos paguen la claúsula de los Williams al Athletic. Han nacido en España y tienen DNI.




Queremos ganar la champions no el trofeo de la galleta.

El Madrid tiene nivel. No es el típico equipo españordo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Domingo a la(s) 9:53 AM)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> El poblema es el precio. Cualquier nacional al madrid le cuesta el doble que a cualquier otro.
> El propio Moreno. Para el Atletico costaria X, para el Barcelona X/2 y al Madrid 2x.
> 
> Puestos a decir si estuvieran a un precio logico, a mi gusto Pau Torres, Pablo Sarabia (ex canterano) y quiza Moreno por eso de fichar un 9.




Si, con esos paquetes no entramos ni en champions


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Domingo a la(s) 9:57 AM)

El que si que tiene que repescar el madrid es el lateral canterano que juega en el rayo. Es 1000 veces mejor que el paquete mendy


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Domingo a la(s) 9:59 AM)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Si tienes jugadores físicos, la lógica te dicta que juegues físico.
> Si de 10 jugadores de campo, 8 son atletas de élite y 2 tienen que ir andando, lo lógico será jugar corriendo.
> ¿Presión adelantada? Me conformaría con saber presionar todos a la vez como cualquier equipo juvenil.
> Al final, la indecisión del entrenador hace que X jugadores presionen e Y jugadores no lo hagan.
> ...



ahorahasta el cacereño hace la presion adelantada..luego nadie tira a puerta,o acaba como el liverpool con MEDIA plantilla lesionada en enero...
hay que acabar con ese cancer


----------



## feps (Domingo a la(s) 10:19 AM)

La explicación de Marcos López para el fiasco de ayer. El Madrid tendría que fichar a este tipo para que formara parte de su staff técnico.









Invasión y caos


El Madrid ha perdido la distancia y, como consecuencia, la sonrisa. El fútbol es ganar el espacio y el tiempo, perder esa batalla merma la confianza y te mina por dentro; básicamente, castigados a perseguir a un rival que iba sobre raíles desde un método – la invasión a los medios blancos –...




okdiario.com


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (Domingo a la(s) 11:39 AM)

feps dijo:


> La explicación de Marcos López para el fiasco de ayer. El Madrid tendría que fichar a este tipo para que formara parte de su staff técnico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso le pasa a todos los equipos "grandes" envejecidos, que creen que pueden ganar porque ellos aun lo valen y que van a imponer el ritmo del partido.

Tres centrocampistas a los que dejan solos para que se apañen con la nube de jugadores que el entrenador rival les va a lanzar. 

Y claro, si tienes a Modric, Kroos y Casemiro (o Xavi, Iniesta y Busquets) en plenitud fisica los capean con la punta del nabo. Pero cuando eso se termina igual es el momento de echarse un poco atras y reforzar la sala de maquinas en espera de tiempos mejores, que tampoco es un deshonor.


----------



## Th89 (Domingo a la(s) 11:43 AM)

Estamos cayendo con Modric en el mismo error que la culerada con la momia de Busquets.

La diferencia es que Modric tiene 1000 veces más calidad y a veces deja chispazos en forma de pases o asistencias, pero no puedes ponerle de inicio en partidos como ayer porque cada día le cuesta más.

Hay que dar paso a Camavinga ya, darle 5 partidos seguidos y dejar a Luka para los finales de partido donde puede romperla.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Domingo a la(s) 11:47 AM)

feps dijo:


> La explicación de Marcos López para el fiasco de ayer. El Madrid tendría que fichar a este tipo para que formara parte de su staff técnico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ya, pero el único equipo de la liga que sigue en champions es ese al que critica el calvo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Domingo a la(s) 11:49 AM)

pero el problema es el que dije ayer. la puta liga en Ejpaña está amañada. juegan todos contra el madrid. Para ganar la liga el madrid tiene que jugar 38 partidos a muerte. Para ganar la champions el madrid solo tiene que jugar 10


el madrí tiene que pirarse de esta liga de mierda españorda e irse a jugar a la premier

flo, espero que me leas.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (Domingo a la(s) 12:28 PM)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> ahorahasta el cacereño hace la presion adelantada..luego nadie tira a puerta,o acaba como el liverpool con MEDIA plantilla lesionada en enero...
> hay que acabar con ese cancer



¿Entonces para que ficha los jugadores que ficha? Es una idea brillante decirle a tíos como los franceses, Valverde, Vinicius y Rodrigo que jueguen andando. 

El Liverpool tiene lesionados a Luís Diaz (por impacto, no muscular), Jota y Van Dijk. Que han tenido problemas a lo largo del año, pues como los demás. Cógete las bajas del Madrid semana a semana y verás como nunca se ha contado con la plantilla al completo. 

La relación entre correr y lesionarse no sé dónde está demostrada. ¿Acaso los demás equipos no corren? ¿Sabes que presionar más arriba no equivale a correr más sino a hacerlo más adelante?


----------



## feps (Domingo a la(s) 12:42 PM)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Eso le pasa a todos los equipos "grandes" envejecidos, que creen que pueden ganar porque ellos aun lo valen y que van a imponer el ritmo del partido.
> 
> Tres centrocampistas a los que dejan solos para que se apañen con la nube de jugadores que el entrenador rival les va a lanzar.
> 
> Y claro, si tienes a Modric, Kroos y Casemiro (o Xavi, Iniesta y Busquets) en plenitud fisica los capean con la punta del nabo. Pero cuando eso se termina igual es el momento de echarse un poco atras y reforzar la sala de maquinas en espera de tiempos mejores, que tampoco es un deshonor.



Yo creo que tanto Kroos como Modric ya no están para ser titulares, especialmente el croata. Aun así, todo apunta a que el club les quiere renovar, cuando Modric está como mucho para 45 minutos (y bajando). Con Tchouaméni, Camavinga y Valverde de titulares, por ejemplo, otro gallo cantaría.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (Domingo a la(s) 12:48 PM)

Th89 dijo:


> Estamos cayendo con Modric en el mismo error que la culerada con la momia de Busquets.
> 
> La diferencia es que Modric tiene 1000 veces más calidad y a veces deja chispazos en forma de pases o asistencias, pero no puedes ponerle de inicio en partidos como ayer porque cada día le cuesta más.
> 
> Hay que dar paso a Camavinga ya, darle 5 partidos seguidos y dejar a Luka para los finales de partido donde puede romperla.



Lo ideal sería hacer con Modric lo que en su día hizo Luis Enrique con Xavi en 2015. Banquillo continuamente y desde el 60/65 a cancha. 
Aquí viene de jugar el Mundial y le metemos de titular semana a semana con 37 tacos. De locos.


----------



## HDR (Domingo a la(s) 12:59 PM)




----------



## Th89 (Domingo a la(s) 1:27 PM)

HDR dijo:


>



Calidad para regalar, pero es un pechofrío e indolente de cuidado. Le corre horchata por las venas, es lo que más me desespera de él.

A Pedri le pasa igual, pero al ser un niño igual aún remonta. Este con 26 años que tiene, ni de coña.


----------



## HDR (Domingo a la(s) 1:33 PM)

Th89 dijo:


> Calidad para regalar



Calidad para regalar pero vaya disparo de mierda que casi le cuesta el tercero en contra al Madrid


----------



## Edu.R (Domingo a la(s) 1:35 PM)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ya, pero el único equipo de la liga que sigue en champions es ese al que critica el calvo.



Pues eso te lo dice todo.

Yo ya lo he dicho, creo que nos vienen unas semanas de victorias Paco, puro resultadismo, y cuando llegue finales de febrero, volveremos a estar a buen nivel. Si ahora aguantamos la diferencia con el Barcelona, aunque estemos algo por detrás, seguramente nos llevemos la Liga.

Muchas temporadas "gloriosas" se han pasado con eneros bastante malos. Acordaros de 2018, por ejemplo. Perdimos la Liga y la Copa en enero, y nos tuvimos que agarrar a la orejona.


----------



## xilebo (Domingo a la(s) 2:31 PM)




----------



## Manero (Domingo a la(s) 3:16 PM)

Teatro y del bueno!!!! 



Y ya se que le dieron un toquecito, pero Rudiger parece que se dio cuenta 5 segundos después. O Rudiger tiene los reflejos de un abuelo de 100 años o es un gran actor.


----------



## xilebo (Domingo a la(s) 3:33 PM)

*Davies se vuelve prioritario*

Mendy sale señalado de Vila-real tras un verano en el que el club valoró su traspaso. Pero Ancelotti está atado: no tiene otro lateral. Alphonso Davies es la opción de futuro.


----------



## xilebo (Domingo a la(s) 3:41 PM)

*¿Hipocresía en Madrid? debió ser una sorpresa enorme*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Domingo a la(s) 4:03 PM)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> ¿Entonces para que ficha los jugadores que ficha? Es una idea brillante decirle a tíos como los franceses, Valverde, Vinicius y Rodrigo que jueguen andando.
> 
> El Liverpool tiene lesionados a Luís Diaz (por impacto, no muscular), Jota y Van Dijk. Que han tenido problemas a lo largo del año, pues como los demás. Cógete las bajas del Madrid semana a semana y verás como nunca se ha contado con la plantilla al completo.
> 
> La relación entre correr y lesionarse no sé dónde está demostrada. ¿Acaso los demás equipos no corren? ¿Sabes que presionar más arriba no equivale a correr más sino a hacerlo más adelante?



Llevan 3 temporadas el Liverpool llegando a estas fechas con medio equipo lesionado..presio presión presión...


----------



## kakarot (Domingo a la(s) 4:09 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> *¿Hipocresía en Madrid? debió ser una sorpresa enorme*



Franco los hubiese fusilado


----------



## HDR (Domingo a la(s) 4:20 PM)

Tchouaméni no tiene carácter para ser lo que era Casemiro


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Domingo a la(s) 4:51 PM)

kakarot dijo:


> Franco los hubiese fusilado




El puto diario anti madridista del Marca que decía que la selección del gitano asturiano era favorita para ganar el mundial.

JajajJs


----------



## CarlosAlcarajo (Domingo a la(s) 4:53 PM)

Este Hilo:
Gente que se cree alguien porque unos mierdas meten goles


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Domingo a la(s) 4:58 PM)

CarlosAlcarajo dijo:


> Este Hilo:
> Gente que se cree alguien porque unos mierdas meten goles




Por qué no te pones el escudo del farsa o del patético de Madrid y dices eso en sus hilos?


----------



## kakarot (Domingo a la(s) 5:06 PM)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> El puto diario anti madridista del Marca que decía que la selección del gitano asturiano era favorita para ganar el mundial.
> 
> JajajJs



Pronto habrá de todo menos españoles, Madrid es una cuna del panchitanismo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Domingo a la(s) 5:11 PM)

kakarot dijo:


> Pronto habrá de todo menos españoles, Madrid es una cuna del panchitanismo




Para la mierda de jugadores que salen en España casi que da lo mismo.

El único equipo que gana champions de la Liga es el madrid. Y gana porque no tiene jugadores de mierda de la selección españorda


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Domingo a la(s) 5:31 PM)

El filial del farsa de vallecas haciendo el ridículo contra el betis 

Cuando juega contra el madrid salen como si fuera el último partido de sus vidas.

Puta liga amañada


----------



## Maestroscuroo (Domingo a la(s) 5:49 PM)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Llevan 3 temporadas el Liverpool llegando a estas fechas con medio equipo lesionado..presio presión presión...



Mira tú, que llevamos años presionando como el Liverpool y no nos habíamos enterado. Oh wait!









La enfermería del Real Madrid se llena: ya suma 23 lesiones y va camino de las 70


El club ve con inquietud que la plaga de lesiones de la pasada temporada no se ataja. Rodrygo y Mariano son los últimos damnificados




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## pepitoburbujas (Domingo a la(s) 8:22 PM)

A ver señoras, tranquilas todassss

Se pierde un partido y ya anda el personal histérico. No es para tanto. Partidos de estos hay muchos a lo largo del año. Pero es lo de siempre; cuando ganas son todo alabanzas, dibujos en la pizarra de lo buenos que son los jugadores, etc. Cuando pierdes, hay que cambiar a medio equipo.

Lo de ningún español en el once titular, me da lo mismo. Que se vayan a buscar polémica a otro lado. Ya lo han dicho otros foreros: el nivel actual de los españoles es malo. O dicho de otra manera; es más fácil encontrar buenos jugadores en el resto del mundo que en España, es que hay más donde escoger. Si no se pudiese, estaríamos con un equipo como los de los García de los años 80. 
El Madrid es un equipo mundial, el boinarroscadismo y orgullo provinciano es cosa de otros.


Es verdad que contra el Madrid salen los equipos al 110%. Eso es porque el Madrid es el rival a batir, el mejor, y por tanto la pieza más codiciada. Muchos ya arreglan la temporada si nos ganan. Con eso les vale y su afición también.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Domingo a la(s) 8:22 PM)

Gol de Borja mayoral


----------



## Th89 (Domingo a la(s) 8:49 PM)

Yo voy a ir preparando la cena para amenizar la enculada que le van a meter al Pateti de Cornuone.


----------



## Edu.R (Domingo a la(s) 10:07 PM)

Goles que ha encajado este año el Barcelona:

Bayern Munich 5 goles (2'5 por partido)
Inter Milan 4 goles (2 por partido)
Real Madrid 3 goles (3 por partido)
Intercity 3 goles (3 por partido)
Viktoria Plzen 3 goles (1'5 por partido)
---- 
Espanyol 1 gol (1 por partido)
Osasuna 1 gol (1 por partido)
----
Resto de equipos de la Liga 1 gol (0,07 goles por partido)

Taluec.


----------



## xilebo (Domingo a la(s) 10:18 PM)

*Los madridistas en La Cerámica, indignados*

Los 400 aficionados del Real Madrid pagaron 60 euros por una localidad con sorpresa desagradable: las obras les impedían ver parte del terreno de juego...


----------



## fachacine (Domingo a la(s) 10:53 PM)

Entro y veo que el Atleti haciendo de las suyas. Vaya Liga de mierda, el Madrid, el puto Barsa y 18 filiales del puto Barsa que sólo se matan a trabajar cuando juegan contra el Madrid.


----------



## Edu.R (Domingo a la(s) 11:05 PM)

El Barcelona va a acabar la 1° vuelta con casi 50 pts o incluso con 50 pts. Se han llevado un porrón de partidos 1-0 al final y/o pidiendo la hora. Solo les hemos ganado nosotros, y les han sacado un empate el Espanyol y el Rayo.

Para mi demasiado premio para el fútbol que hacen, pero aquí lo que cuentan son los puntos y la Liga va a estar complicada.

Vamos a por la Supercopa, es un título menor, pero llega en un momento de la temporada que puede influir en el estado de ánimo.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (Domingo a la(s) 11:13 PM)

El Madrid al final gana liga y champions, esta historia me la conozco, 10 años haciendo el bobo por enero-marzo y se llevan casi todo en mayo-junio.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (Domingo a la(s) 11:22 PM)

Ves a los jugadores del Atleti, y parecen que juegan en el Galatasaray. Les ves que le echan ganas, pero no juegan en equipo. 

El Atleti te tira desde fuera del área cuando hay que profundizar por banda o al revés . Toda la segunda parte jugando cómo si fuera el último minuto. 

El Barcelona gana con lo mínimo, le llegan bastante pero sin peligro. Pero no le se van los partidos del todo. Lucha por el resultado. 

Araujo merece enfrentarse a jugadores tipo Premier, sino pues pone la sombrilla y los demás no pasan de la orilla.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Domingo a la(s) 11:26 PM)

fachacine dijo:


> Entro y veo que el Atleti haciendo de las suyas. Vaya Liga de mierda, el Madrid, el puto Barsa y 18 filiales del puto Barsa que sólo se matan a trabajar cuando juegan contra el Madrid.



que te hacia pensar que iba a ser diferente?
esta liga es inganable si el Madrid no se toma cada jornada como una final y ayer demostraron que no es asi.


----------



## IZAN_JOK (Lunes a la(s) 1:31 AM)

El Real Madrid no es solo un club de fútbol, vende una identidad concreta

No son los lakers ni los miami heat, eso Florentino debería saberlo

El Madrid DEBE, y digo debe en mayúsculas, fichar a jugadores españoles para la próxima temporada. Hay buenos jugadores como Fresneda, Pedro Porro o Sarabia que no cuestan nada, y a los que hay que tener como fondo de armario o como recambio, aunque sólo sea por el qué dirán


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Lunes a la(s) 8:07 AM)

Parece que el farsa ganó a su filial.

Que sorpresa


----------



## Th89 (Lunes a la(s) 9:32 AM)

IZAN_JOK dijo:


> El Real Madrid no es solo un club de fútbol, vende una identidad concreta
> 
> No son los lakers ni los miami heat, eso Florentino debería saberlo
> 
> El Madrid DEBE, y digo debe en mayúsculas, fichar a jugadores españoles para la próxima temporada. Hay buenos jugadores como Fresneda, Pedro Porro o Sarabia que no cuestan nada, y a los que hay que tener como fondo de armario o como recambio, *aunque sólo sea por el qué dirán*



Que conste que me gustaría que hubiera más jugadores patrios en el equipo, pero eso que dices y resalto en negrita me parece una tontería.

Nos van a criticar pase lo que pase, somos el Madrid, el que dirán está perdido de antemano porque estamos en un país de mediocres, donde el deporte nacional es tirarse al cuello del que no lo es cuando tropieza.

Lo que digan los antimadridistas o los mamadores de un club indepe me lo paso por el forro de los huevos.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (Lunes a la(s) 9:54 AM)

Ésto no va de patriotismo, ésto va de que el RM es un equipo con sede en España y no hay cantera.

FloPer ha destrozado la cantera del RM. El Castilla lleva 2 décadas en la 3ª división del fútbol español y no se incorporan canteranos a la primera plantilla.

FloPer se dedica a comprar medianías a precio de crack en Brasil y a llenar el equipo de negros de nivel Europa League.

---

@Roedr ¿crees que de haberse jugado el partido del sábado con techo retráctil el RM habría ganado al Villareal?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Lunes a la(s) 10:10 AM)

IZAN_JOK dijo:


> El Real Madrid no es solo un club de fútbol, vende una identidad concreta
> 
> No son los lakers ni los miami heat, eso Florentino debería saberlo
> 
> El Madrid DEBE, y digo debe en mayúsculas, fichar a jugadores españoles para la próxima temporada. Hay buenos jugadores como Fresneda, Pedro Porro o Sarabia que no cuestan nada, y a los que hay que tener como fondo de armario o como recambio, aunque sólo sea por el qué dirán




Chorrada.

Los futbolistas españordos son la mayor basura que hay sobre la faz de la tierra.

Solo tienes que ver los ridículos que hacen en los mundiales.

Yo al único que ne traería sería al lateral canterano que juega en el rayo y vendería al paquete de mendy


----------



## Chichimango (Lunes a la(s) 10:29 AM)

El Madrid sale en defensa de Zidane por las declaraciones del bocachanclas Le Graet, presidente de la federación gabacha. Y me parece bien: aunque esas declaraciones no afecten al club directamente, dañan la imagen de una leyenda del Madrid.

Pero ahora poneos en la piel de Vinicius. Esta temporada se ha abierto la veda contra él: patadas, insultos, cánticos, acoso en los campos y en los medios... Y desde la T4 solo reaccionaron cuando apareció la palabra _racismo,_ y yo diría que casi a desgana, con la boca pequeña. El acoso ha continuado y el club no ha hecho nada por pararlo o por proteger al jugador.

Hay aspectos del día a día que el Madrid no cuida lo suficientemente bien. Ya no es el flanderismo lamentable de poner siempre la otra mejilla, es ponerla con unos y con otros no.


----------



## Roedr (Lunes a la(s) 10:35 AM)

tigrisdelagalia dijo:


> Ésto no va de patriotismo, ésto va de que el RM es un equipo con sede en España y no hay cantera.
> 
> FloPer ha destrozado la cantera del RM. El Castilla lleva 2 décadas en la 3ª división del fútbol español y no se incorporan canteranos a la primera plantilla.
> 
> ...



Que ridículo trollazo eres.


----------



## xilebo (Lunes a la(s) 10:43 AM)

*El mundo se vuelca con Zidane: el Madrid, Mbappé, Ribéry...*

Son múltiples las reacciones tras las duras declaraciones de Le Graët, presidente de la FFF, contra el técnico ex del Madrid. La ministra de deportes exige disculpas.


----------



## DRIDMA (Lunes a la(s) 11:59 AM)

Edu.R dijo:


> El Barcelona va a acabar la 1° vuelta con casi 50 pts o incluso con 50 pts. Se han llevado un porrón de partidos 1-0 al final y/o pidiendo la hora. Solo les hemos ganado nosotros, y les han sacado un empate el Espanyol y el Rayo.
> 
> Para mi demasiado premio para el fútbol que hacen, pero aquí lo que cuentan son los puntos y la Liga va a estar complicada.
> 
> Vamos a por la Supercopa, es un título menor, pero llega en un momento de la temporada que puede influir en el estado de ánimo.



Al VArsa le ponen el culo el 90% de los equipos de la liga... Llevan 6 goles en contra y la mitad se los metió el Madrid, sin embargo, en Champions mira lo bien que les ha ido.
Y la Supercopa se tiene que ganar por lo civil o lo criminal.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Lunes a la(s) 12:22 PM)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Al VArsa le ponen el culo el 90% de los equipos de la liga... Llevan 6 goles en contra y la mitad se los metió el Madrid, sin embargo, en Champions mira lo bien que les ha ido.
> Y la Supercopa se tiene que ganar por lo civil o lo criminal.




es lo que tiene jugar la misma liga con 17 filiales.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (Lunes a la(s) 12:45 PM)

Al kalbo argelino lo mandan a buscarse un empleo y el club saca comunicado oficial. A Vini lo cosen a hostias y le dicen de todo y pasan.


----------



## Edu.R (Lunes a la(s) 12:46 PM)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Al VArsa le ponen el culo el 90% de los equipos de la liga... Llevan 6 goles en contra y la mitad se los metió el Madrid, sin embargo, en Champions mira lo bien que les ha ido.
> Y la Supercopa se tiene que ganar por lo civil o lo criminal.



Otro detalle importante: no olvidemos que el Barcelona ha hipotecado patrimonio para montar un equipo que sea competitivo... que este año y el que viene vale, pero a medio plazo se notará. Si con sus inversiones cortoplacistas no ganan nada, vienen unos años de hundimiento muy serio.

Este año se esperaba un Barcelona peleón, pero el precio está ya pagado y se verá en años sucesivos.

Por ello no hay que ponerse nerviosos: desde lo del 4-0 de Liverpool en 2019, y va a hacer ya 4 años, solo han ganado una Copa del Rey. Lo que ha ganado el Real Madrid en comparacion es mejor no mencionarlo por no herir sensibilidades.


----------



## Edu.R (Lunes a la(s) 12:47 PM)

Goles que ha encajado este año el Barcelona:

Bayern Munich 5 goles (2'5 por partido)
Inter Milan 4 goles (2 por partido)
Real Madrid 3 goles (3 por partido)
Intercity 3 goles (3 por partido)
Viktoria Plzen 3 goles (1'5 por partido)
----
Espanyol 1 gol (1 por partido)
Osasuna 1 gol (1 por partido)
----
Resto de equipos de la Liga 1 gol (0,07 goles por partido)

Taluec.


----------



## Th89 (Lunes a la(s) 1:11 PM)

Edu.R dijo:


> Goles que ha encajado este año el Barcelona:
> 
> Bayern Munich 5 goles (2'5 por partido)
> Inter Milan 4 goles (2 por partido)
> ...



Alguien que no tenga ni idea o no vea sus partidos y vea esos números, se creerá que son una roca atrás. 

Es para flipar


----------



## seven up (Lunes a la(s) 2:01 PM)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Pues yo me niego a creer que solo sea autobombo el tema del estadio, es decir, Tito se ha podido marcar un Laporta y gastarse lo que no había y volver a tener Los Galácticos 3.0; y sin embargo anda por la vida con fichajes random brasileños.
> Que no dé para baloncesto o similares pues a saber, aunque sí que creo que en una F4 de Euroliga puedes meter tranquilamente a 50k aficionados los 3 días que dura el evento.
> Media cancha para los fans con sus bares, actividades varias y demás (previo pago de 20/30€) más la otra mitad del campo con la pista del partido. Con toda la parte alta para restauración, más alguna visita al museo...
> pienso que la idea va por ahí. No sé, se me hace difícil pensar que sea solo por ego faraónico sin que haya números detrás.



Una F4 es interesante y posible pero como mucho puede tocar una vez cada diez años, el record de asistencia en España creo que es de 15.500 espectadores ¿Usted cree que es práctico, cómodo y barato montar una grada en un tercio del Bernabéu cada semana para Liga y Euroliga en el baloncesto?.






Además la ocupación media de los partidos de baloncesto en Wizink Center rara vez se supera la mitad del aforo de 17.500 espectadores, en los años 80 se tuvo que volver al pabellón de la Ciudad Deportiva con 5.000 espectadores por que el Municipal nos quedaba muy grande y desangelado.

Número medio de espectadores en los partidos de fútbol en el Estadio Santiago Bernabéu y de baloncesto en el Wizink Center. 


NÚMERO MEDIO DE ESPECTADORES EN LOS PARTIDOS DE FÚTBOL Y BALONCESTO  MESMEDIA ESPECTADORES FÚTBOLMEDIA ESPECTADORES BALONCESTOSeptiembre 202122.1243.432Octubre 202135.6914.481Noviembre 202142.2235.701Diciembre 202142.5895.672Enero 202240.2074.711Febrero 202230.4236.427Marzo 202257.4115.517Abril 202256.4226.735Mayo 202250.6905.429Junio 2022 9.505Agosto 2022  Septiembre 202255.8956.511
 
_El Real Madrid establece para los desplazamientos a partidos como visitante y para las finales, condiciones y términos que se hacen públicos en el momento oportuno para garantizar un proceso justo, correcto y eficiente para la compra y utilización de las entradas. La distribución de las mismas se ajusta en cada caso a las condiciones del estadio en que tenga lugar el partido y al cupo de entradas asignado al club_

Respecto al gasto de galácticos, recuerde usted que se gastaron en 2 temporadas casi 500 millones de euros, los Vinicius (45), Rodrigo (45), Reineier (30), Courtois (35), Hazard (115), Militao (50), Mendy (48), Odriozola (32), Brahim (17), Ceballos (16) y Jovic (63) gratis que yo sepa no vino ninguno, más bien todos pagados a precio de cojón de mico. Si el Covid no hubiera llegado y el Barça no se hubiera suicidado, en la temporada de los 500 millones hubiéramos hecho el ridículo.

Ojo que yo soy 100% Florentinista pero eso no me impide ver los aciertos y los fallos de cada uno, lo defenderé en sus aciertos y lo criticaré en sus errores. Desde que tengo uso de razón, el Real Madrid ha reformado tres veces el estadio, curioso por que entre su construcción y su primera reforma pasaron la friolera de 33 años. La primera fue un engaño a Don Luis de Carlos e hipotecó al club durante cinco años, hablo de la reforma por el mundial 82 y nos dejó un pufo de más de 100 millones de las antiguas pesetas. Así teníamos que andar tirando de Metgods, Valdanos y del Castilla por que la economía no daba para más. Tuvimos la inmensa suerte de dos generaciones del Castilla fantásticas, la de la Copa y la del Buitre pero la ruina estaba ahí, muy cerquita, cinco años sin catar casi ningún título, ¿una o dos Copas del Rey quizás?. La segunda renovación, la de Mendoza, otra ruina sumada a una renovación de la plantilla desastrosa que casi nos llevó a la venta de la Ciudad Deportiva con las Koplowitz por 4500 millones. Ahora nos llega la tercera gran reforma que más bien parece un estadio nuevo. Tenemos que dar gracias de nuevo al puto Covid, si no es por él y el cierre de los campos, no llevaríamos a estas alturas un retraso de un año, sería mínimo de dos años, al mismo tiempo los costes se han casi duplicado. Veremos, no soy muy optimista. Lo de la Superliga de futbol tiene las mismas opciones que entrar en la NBA de baloncesto, muy bonito pero casi imposible. Convertir el Bernabéu en un Palacio de Congresos y Exposiciones también lo veo complicado. No es solo luchar contra Londres, Paris, Nueva York o Barcelona, es luchar contra IFEMA (Comunidad de Madrid, Ayuntamiento de Madrid, Cámara de Comercio) muy bien posicionados en el mercado de ferias y congresos. Respecto a espectáculos, pocas giras quedan para llenar un estadio de futbol, los tiempos de las giras mundiales de Rolling, Michael Jackson, ACDC, Dire Straits o Bruce Springsteen cada vez están más lejos. Si a todo esto sumamos unos gastos de mantenimiento y electricidad mucho más altos que los actuales, por que guardar el césped en el hipogeo no creo que sea gratis, el montar/desmontar y el abrir/cerrar el estadio tampoco creo que sea barato, me lleva a pensar a que hay que tener mucha fe en su posible amortización y rentabilidad.


----------



## Paobas (Lunes a la(s) 2:06 PM)

Es cierto que Isco es un exfutbolista prematuro porque tiene como novia a una feminazi que le ha absorbido hasta la última neurona?


----------



## Maestroscuroo (Lunes a la(s) 2:31 PM)

seven up dijo:


> Una F4 es interesante y posible pero como mucho puede tocar una vez cada diez años, el record de asistencia en España creo que es de 15.500 espectadores ¿Usted cree que es práctico, cómodo y barato montar una grada en un tercio del Bernabéu cada semana para Liga y Euroliga en el baloncesto?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teniendo razón como tienes, creo que el club ha hecho sus números y le ha rentado lo que ha visto. 
Desde luego vista la financiación obtenida por el club y el plazo a pagar, era el momento preciso para hacerlo. 
Hasta no ver el desglose en cifras cuando se haya finiquitado la obra y nos enseñen datos, aventurarse a ver si ha sido rentable o no la obra es complicado.


----------



## Gorrión (Lunes a la(s) 2:41 PM)

Parte médico oficial de Alaba y Tchouaméni


Tras las pruebas realizadas al jugador Aurélien Tchouameni por los Servicios Médicos del Real Madrid se le...




www.futbolfantasy.com






*Parte médico de Tchouameni*
PARTE MÉDICO. 09/01/2023
Tras las pruebas realizadas a nuestro jugador Aurélien Tchouameni por los Servicios Médicos del Real Madrid se le ha diagnosticado una lesión en el sóleo izquierdo. Pendiente de evolución.


*Parte médico de Alaba*
PARTE MÉDICO. 09/01/2023
Tras las pruebas realizadas hoy a nuestro jugador David Alaba por los Servicios Médicos del Real Madrid se le ha diagnosticado una lesión en el sóleo derecho. Pendiente de evolución.

Los dos se pierden la supercopa, a Alaba lo sustituirá Rüdiger ¿Cómo creéis que solventará el centro del campo, Tony o Camavinga?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Lunes a la(s) 3:17 PM)

Chichimango dijo:


> El Madrid sale en defensa de Zidane por las declaraciones del bocachanclas Le Graet, presidente de la federación gabacha. Y me parece bien: aunque esas declaraciones no afecten al club directamente, dañan la imagen de una leyenda del Madrid.
> 
> Pero ahora poneos en la piel de Vinicius. Esta temporada se ha abierto la veda contra él: patadas, insultos, cánticos, acoso en los campos y en los medios... Y desde la T4 solo reaccionaron cuando apareció la palabra _racismo,_ y yo diría que casi a desgana, con la boca pequeña. El acoso ha continuado y el club no ha hecho nada por pararlo o por proteger al jugador.
> 
> Hay aspectos del día a día que el Madrid no cuida lo suficientemente bien. Ya no es el flanderismo lamentable de poner siempre la otra mejilla, es ponerla con unos y con otros no.



Precisamente cuenta Pepe Herrero que Negricius parece dospuesto a escuchar ofertas si siguen pasando de dar la cara por el. Logico, por otro lado.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (Lunes a la(s) 3:21 PM)

Gorrión dijo:


> Parte médico oficial de Alaba y Tchouaméni
> 
> 
> Tras las pruebas realizadas al jugador Aurélien Tchouameni por los Servicios Médicos del Real Madrid se le...
> ...



Joder, no sabía que presionábamos como el Liverpool


----------



## kakarot (Lunes a la(s) 3:24 PM)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Para la mierda de jugadores que salen en España casi que da lo mismo.
> 
> El único equipo que gana champions de la Liga es el madrid. Y gana porque no tiene jugadores de mierda de la selección españorda



Después a llorar porque la rumana te cobra mal en el Mercadona. Ok.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (Lunes a la(s) 3:28 PM)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Precisamente cuenta Pepe Herrero que Negricius parece dospuesto a escuchar ofertas si siguen pasando de dar la cara por el. Logico, por otro lado.



Es indignante que el club defienda a sidán y pase de Vini


----------



## Maestroscuroo (Lunes a la(s) 4:49 PM)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Es indignante que el club defienda a sidán y pase de Vini



Es que ZZ en caso de debacle de Carletto es el primer candidato al banquillo. Ni, Raúl, ni Solari, ni poyas.


----------



## IZAN_JOK (Lunes a la(s) 5:42 PM)

la supercopa, torneo absurdo a más gloria del patrimonio de Rubi & Geri (que ahora dice que quiere volver a jugar al fútbol, y en el Andorra)


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Lunes a la(s) 6:08 PM)

IZAN_JOK dijo:


> la supercopa, torneo absurdo a más gloria del patrimonio de Rubi & Geri (que ahora dice que quiere volver a jugar al fútbol, y en el Andorra)



La hay en otras ligas...pero. A partido único ..
La pusimos a partido único .pero luego llegó rubiales a hacer esta chorrada..


----------



## IZAN_JOK (Lunes a la(s) 6:11 PM)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La hay en otras ligas...pero. A partido único ..
> La pusimos a partido único .pero luego llegó rubiales a hacer esta chorrada..



A ver si no se lesiona nadie

Por cierto, nos esperan varios partidos malos, el madrid en enero y febrero siempre sestea

Espero que Florentino se ponga las pilas y fiche a alguien para la delantera

Espero que cierren a Gvardiol:









La nueva oferta del Madrid por Gvardiol


Josko Gvardiol es uno de los nombres propios de la actualidad del mercado de fichajes, toda vez que el central croata de 20 años se ha convertido en la gran...




www.fichajes.net


----------



## Baconfino (Lunes a la(s) 6:12 PM)

_y ahora el Madrid a ganar esa supercopa mora, _


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Lunes a la(s) 6:13 PM)

BALE SE RETIRA.....si no lo estaba ya...


----------



## xilebo (Lunes a la(s) 7:14 PM)

*¡Gareth Bale se retira!*

El internacional galés decide colgar las botas a los 33 años, tras jugar en Southampton, Tottenham, Real Madrid y Los Angeles FC.


----------



## seven up (Lunes a la(s) 7:51 PM)

Maestroscuroo dijo:


> Es que ZZ en caso de debacle de Carletto es el primer candidato al banquillo. Ni, Raúl, ni Solari, ni poyas.



Noooo ZZ, noooo. !Vade retro¡, !Vade retro¡. Si no valen Raúl o Solari, nos queda Arbeloa antes que ZZ.


----------



## Edu.R (Lunes a la(s) 7:55 PM)

Paobas dijo:


> Es cierto que Isco es un exfutbolista prematuro porque tiene como novia a una feminazi que le ha absorbido hasta la última neurona?



Es cierto. Se hizo vegano por ella.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (Lunes a la(s) 9:35 PM)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Parece que el farsa ganó a su filial.
> 
> Que sorpresa



Esto es lo que no ve el madridista medio.

El Barsa B de Madrid en Liga siempre dapena contra el VAR$a. En cambio en Champions luego se los follan.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (Lunes a la(s) 9:40 PM)

Al respecto del estadio me pasan la siguiente noticia... 









El Barça adjudica las obras del Camp Nou a la compañía turca Limak Constructions


El Barcelona comunicó que será una empresa turca la que afrontará los trabajos de remodelación del estadio. El Barça estará un año en Montjuïc.




as.com





En ella destaca la afirmación de una vicepresidenta la cuál dice textualmente "que se construya el estadio al menor precio posible".
Cabe reseñar que el último estadio que hizo dicha empresa data de 2013 y no son precisamente los estadios a lo que se dedica dicha constructora. Se presupuestan 900 millones para la obra. 

Por contra, el gafas de Presidente que tenemos, como es un inútil, no sólo hace la obra más barata (800 millones - hipogeo incluido) sino que encima pone techo, y para más inri, la obra te la hace FCC que al lado de Limak Constructions no son nadie... Puto gafas...


----------



## fachacine (Lunes a la(s) 9:53 PM)

Chichimango dijo:


> El Madrid sale en defensa de Zidane por las declaraciones del bocachanclas Le Graet, presidente de la federación gabacha. Y me parece bien: aunque esas declaraciones no afecten al club directamente, dañan la imagen de una leyenda del Madrid.
> 
> Pero ahora poneos en la piel de Vinicius. Esta temporada se ha abierto la veda contra él: patadas, insultos, cánticos, acoso en los campos y en los medios... Y desde la T4 solo reaccionaron cuando apareció la palabra _racismo,_ y yo diría que casi a desgana, con la boca pequeña. El acoso ha continuado y el club no ha hecho nada por pararlo o por proteger al jugador.
> 
> Hay aspectos del día a día que el Madrid no cuida lo suficientemente bien. Ya no es el flanderismo lamentable de poner siempre la otra mejilla, es ponerla con unos y con otros no.



El comunicado oficial del Madrid defendiendo a Zizou tiene más miga de lo que parece, ese gesto, ese detalle con él, esos mimitos que le han echado yo me lo he tomado como una forma indirecta de decirle a Zizou "oye no te vayas muy lejos que si Ancelotti naufraga este año te queremos tener cerca de alternativa". Para mí es descarao. Lo que pasa es que, como dices, queda feo en comparación a lo de Vinicius.


----------



## Th89 (Lunes a la(s) 9:58 PM)

El fútbol es de los fans y la Supercopa a un país de mierda que financia el terrorismo y todo lo malo que nos pasa.

Me encanta la moral europea, todo se va por el sumidero en cuanto aparecen los billetes. Escoria corrupta.


----------



## xilebo (Lunes a la(s) 10:22 PM)

*Benzema, 'víctima' de Deschamps*

Según RMC Sport, el delantero anunció su retiro internacional tras prácticamente confirmarse que el seleccionador iba a seguir. Podría romper su silencio.


----------



## Kartoffeln (Martes a la(s) 12:19 AM)

*Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja











 




 




 *


----------



## Kartoffeln (Martes a la(s) 12:22 AM)

*Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja











 




 




 *


----------



## Kartoffeln (Martes a la(s) 12:24 AM)

*Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja











 




 




 *


----------



## Kartoffeln (Martes a la(s) 12:25 AM)

Baconfino dijo:


> _y ahora el Madrid a ganar esa supercopa mora, _



Seguro que la gana, ahora que la Gitana juega en el Cádiz de Qatar, seguro que echan una mano.

jajajaja


----------



## Kartoffeln (Martes a la(s) 12:25 AM)

*Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja











 




 




 *


----------



## Kartoffeln (Martes a la(s) 12:29 AM)

joder aún me estoy recuperando xDDD


----------



## Kartoffeln (Martes a la(s) 12:29 AM)

*Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja











 




 




 *


----------



## Kartoffeln (Martes a la(s) 12:30 AM)




----------



## Kartoffeln (Martes a la(s) 12:31 AM)

*Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja











 




 




 *


----------



## xilebo (Martes a la(s) 10:15 AM)




----------



## tigrisdelagalia (Martes a la(s) 11:34 AM)

Tobias convence al Real Madrid


El Real Madrid tiene claro que debe pagar los 10 millones de euros al Shakhtar Donetsk para quedarse con Vinicius Tobias.




okdiario.com


----------



## eltonelero (Martes a la(s) 11:41 AM)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡Gareth Bale se retira!*
> 
> El internacional galés decide colgar las botas a los 33 años, tras jugar en Southampton, Tottenham, Real Madrid y Los Angeles FC.



Si que debe de andar mal para que no intente ganar unos milloncejos mas un par de años por Japón o Quatar


----------



## xilebo (Martes a la(s) 3:04 PM)




----------



## Andr3ws (Martes a la(s) 6:33 PM)

Mañana partido importante. Primer paso (de dos) para levantar el primer título de la temporada (2023)
Hay que mejorar lo del sábado pasado y cepillarse a un Valencia que no debería de ser demasiado complicado. Hay que salir concentrados. 

¡Hala, Madrid!


----------



## Edu.R (Martes a la(s) 6:46 PM)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Mañana partido importante. Primer paso (de dos) para levantar el primer título de la temporada.
> Hay que mejorar lo del sábado pasado y cepillarse a un Valencia que no debería de ser demasiado complicado. Hay que salir concentrados.
> 
> ¡Hala, Madrid!



Y la Supercopa de Europa que...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Martes a la(s) 8:20 PM)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Esto es lo que no ve el madridista medio.
> 
> El Barsa B de Madrid en Liga siempre dapena contra el VAR$a. En cambio en Champions luego se los follan.



No es solo el Far$a B de Madrí. Yo hace tiempo que lo digo: la intensidad con la que el resto de equipos le juegan al Madrí no es la misma que contra el far$a. El Madrí es el rival a batir y salen a muerte siempre. El far$a como que es de los suyos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Martes a la(s) 8:22 PM)

fachacine dijo:


> El comunicado oficial del Madrid defendiendo a Zizou tiene más miga de lo que parece, ese gesto, ese detalle con él, esos mimitos que le han echado yo me lo he tomado como una forma indirecta de decirle a Zizou "oye no te vayas muy lejos que si Ancelotti naufraga este año te queremos tener cerca de alternativa". Para mí es descarao. Lo que pasa es que, como dices, queda feo en comparación a lo de Vinicius.



Está claro que ZZ siempre está en la recámara para Floren, pero en ese caso yo creo que es simplemente defender a uno de lo nuestros. Lo otro, el Madrí nunca se mete en esas cosas porque interpreta que es de equipo pequeño.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Martes a la(s) 8:23 PM)

Th89 dijo:


> El fútbol es de los fans y la Supercopa a un país de mierda que financia el terrorismo y todo lo malo que nos pasa.
> 
> Me encanta la moral europea, todo se va por el sumidero en cuanto aparecen los billetes. Escoria corrupta.



Nosotros no tenemos jeques que compren nuestros mayores clubs.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Martes a la(s) 8:24 PM)

xilebo dijo:


>



Tiene huevos que el polaco juegue una competición española estando sancionado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Martes a la(s) 8:25 PM)

eltonelero dijo:


> Si que debe de andar mal para que no intente ganar unos milloncejos mas un par de años por Japón o Quatar



La cabeza no le da para más. Hace años que juega a desgana. Ya ha ganado pasta para vivir 1000 vidas.


----------



## _Suso_ (Martes a la(s) 8:29 PM)

Joder, espero que el límite de gente ignoradas en el foro sea sólo un leyenda urbana, porque en este hilo me estoy poniendo las botas


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (Martes a la(s) 9:04 PM)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No es solo el Far$a B de Madrí. Yo hace tiempo que lo digo: la intensidad con la que el resto de equipos le juegan al Madrí no es la misma que contra el far$a. El Madrí es el rival a batir y salen a muerte siempre. El far$a como que es de los suyos.



Sí, esto lo denuncio en el mensaje inicial del hilo.


----------



## Andr3ws (Martes a la(s) 9:23 PM)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y la Supercopa de Europa que...



Quise decir primer título del año.


----------



## Roedr (Martes a la(s) 9:27 PM)

fachacine dijo:


> El comunicado oficial del Madrid defendiendo a Zizou tiene más miga de lo que parece, ese gesto, ese detalle con él, esos mimitos que le han echado yo me lo he tomado como una forma indirecta de decirle a Zizou "oye no te vayas muy lejos que si Ancelotti naufraga este año te queremos tener cerca de alternativa". Para mí es descarao. Lo que pasa es que, como dices, queda feo en comparación a lo de Vinicius.



Yo son un Zifanboy y me parece estupendo que el Madrid que lo defienda. Pero como bien dices, queda muy mal cuando se ve lo que no hace con Vini.


----------



## xilebo (Martes a la(s) 10:16 PM)

*No todas las carreras evolucionan igual de bien*


----------



## NRW_Observer (Martes a la(s) 10:25 PM)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> *Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eres tontísimo. A ignorados por subnormal.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (Martes a la(s) 10:30 PM)

*Se retira un grande de nuestra era*


----------



## _Suso_ (Martes a la(s) 10:34 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> *Se retira un grande de nuestra era*



Se retiró hace años, de los mejores jugadores que he visto en mi vida y de los más jetas también en los últimos años, también fue y eso no creo que fuera culpa suya una maquina de lesiones, pagabas todo el año de sueldo porque sólo jugara la mitad del año y eso en sus mejores tiempos.


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (Miércoles a la(s) 10:25 AM)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Está claro que ZZ siempre está en la recámara para Floren, pero en ese caso yo creo que es simplemente defender a uno de lo nuestros. Lo otro, el Madrí nunca se mete en esas cosas porque interpreta que es de equipo pequeño.











"Zidane 3.0 loading..."


Quizá fuera el tráfico denso que retrasó en media hora el programa de trabajo previsto, quizá fuera la situación del equipo que, aunque presupuestada, no deja de ser incómoda, pero




www.marca.com


----------



## xilebo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:42 AM)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (Miércoles a la(s) 11:37 AM)

¿Shurfah? ¿A Cristiano Ronaldo ahora lo patrocina Forocoches? 

Eso sí que es caer bajo...


----------



## xilebo (Miércoles a la(s) 4:09 PM)

*¡Le Graët, fulminado!*

El presidente de la Federación Francesa de Fútbol ha sido suspendido hasta el resultado de la auditoría interna a finales de enero. Las críticas a Zidane, el detonante.


----------



## DRIDMA (Miércoles a la(s) 4:37 PM)




----------



## DRIDMA (Miércoles a la(s) 4:37 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡Le Graët, fulminado!*
> 
> El presidente de la Federación Francesa de Fútbol ha sido suspendido hasta el resultado de la auditoría interna a finales de enero. Las críticas a Zidane, el detonante.



Y aquí mamando con corruptos como Rubiales y cía.


De postre...


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (Miércoles a la(s) 4:58 PM)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Y aquí mamando con corruptos como Rubiales y cía.
> 
> 
> De postre...



No, por esperado, deja de ser un escándalo.


----------



## Edu.R (Miércoles a la(s) 5:41 PM)

Venga, a ver si ganamos y sin prórroga.


----------



## Tubiegah (Miércoles a la(s) 5:55 PM)

Loor y Gloria a Don Garethio "The Golf One" Bale.

Le contaré a mis nietos que los grandes CR7 y Karimo Il Belo sólo empezaron a ganar Copasdeuropa cuando el Madric le fichó.


----------



## Andr3ws (Miércoles a la(s) 6:11 PM)

Alineación confirmada por la App del R Madrid. 

Starting line-up:
1. Courtois
3. E. Militão
6. Nacho
8. Kroos
9. Benzema
12. Camavinga
15. Valverde
17. Lucas V. 
20. Vini Jr.
21. Rodrygo
22. Rüdiger.

Substitutes:
13. Lunin
26. Luis López
2. Carvajal
5. Vallejo
7. Hazard
10. Modrić
11. Asensio
19. D. Ceballos
23. Mendy
24. Mariano
31. Mario Martín.

¡Vamos Madrid!


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (Miércoles a la(s) 6:17 PM)

Andr3ws dijo:


> ¡Vamos Madrid!



Allah Madrid...


----------



## Th89 (Miércoles a la(s) 7:13 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡Le Graët, fulminado!*
> 
> El presidente de la Federación Francesa de Fútbol ha sido suspendido hasta el resultado de la auditoría interna a finales de enero. Las críticas a Zidane, el detonante.



Se ve que al abuelo le gustan las jovencitas, supuesto abuso sexual, dicen.


----------



## Agente Coulson (Miércoles a la(s) 7:16 PM)

Mi duda es si Camavinga jugará de 5 o de volante.

De 5 jugaría en su posición natural y sería bueno para él.

Aunque si juega de volante le irá bien a Kroos, que jugaría muy cómodo, con dos pulmones a los lados haciendo todo el trabajo físico.


----------



## fachacine (Miércoles a la(s) 7:59 PM)

Su puta madre, Hernández Hernández al pito...


----------



## Suprimo (Miércoles a la(s) 8:16 PM)

La ha tenido el chvpón de Benzemá


----------



## Th89 (Miércoles a la(s) 8:17 PM)

Muy flojito el Violencia.

Todo lo que no sea golearlos hoy es un fracaso.


----------



## Suprimo (Miércoles a la(s) 8:17 PM)

Y ahora Velverde, al Violencia no le veo muiy lejos...


----------



## vurvujo (Miércoles a la(s) 8:18 PM)

¿Cuál canal está pasando el partido?

Lo de los streams que tengo no lo están pasando.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 8:20 PM)

vurvujo dijo:


> ¿Cuál canal está pasando el partido?
> 
> Lo de los streams que tengo no lo están pasando.





Spoiler: usa VPN









» Real Madrid vs Valencia En Vivo | Supercopa de España | Semifinal | Rojadirecta


Ver Real Madrid vs Valencia en vivo y gratis por internet | Rojadirecta.




www.rojadirectaenvivo.club


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 8:20 PM)

joder acabo llegar de remar y no sabía que había partidoc!
vivo al límite


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 8:22 PM)

pareciera que el público moruno van todos con el madric


----------



## Th89 (Miércoles a la(s) 8:23 PM)

Jajaja piscinazo 10/10


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 8:24 PM)

joder vaya piscinazo del valensia... al nivel de negricius


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Miércoles a la(s) 8:27 PM)

Echo mucho de menos a Case.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 8:31 PM)

camavinga es el sergio ramocs negroc.... sale a tarjeta por partidoc...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Miércoles a la(s) 8:33 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> camavinga es el sergio ramocs negroc.... sale a tarjeta por partidoc...



Debe controlar la intensidad que le pone.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (Miércoles a la(s) 8:36 PM)

Dia de intangibles


----------



## Th89 (Miércoles a la(s) 8:37 PM)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Debe controlar la intensidad que le pone.



Siempre que sale de titular va acelerado, quiere demostrar mucho en poco tiempo y eso le perjudica.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Miércoles a la(s) 8:39 PM)

Es penalti pero que poco me gusta ganar con penaltis.


----------



## Suprimo (Miércoles a la(s) 8:39 PM)

Penaltito clarísimo


----------



## HArtS (Miércoles a la(s) 8:39 PM)

Eso es penal...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (Miércoles a la(s) 8:40 PM)

Amegol, siempre creímos amego


----------



## 11kjuan (Miércoles a la(s) 8:40 PM)

Vamos a ver, el Real Madrid tiene una cadena de televisión, donde echan de todo menos sus partidos ?

Pues nada, a ver fútbol en servidores piratas


----------



## Th89 (Miércoles a la(s) 8:40 PM)

Solo metemos de penal.

Enero se va a hacer muy largo.


----------



## HArtS (Miércoles a la(s) 8:41 PM)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es penalti pero que poco me gusta ganar con penaltis.



Es que en el actual Madrid si no es de penal no hay manera de hacer goles.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 8:42 PM)

ea, pues lo habitual en 2023... penaltito o expulsión, y pa casa.
me voy a hacer la cena


----------



## Raul83 (Miércoles a la(s) 8:42 PM)

Debería ser obligatorio que en los penaltis la circunferencia del balón sobrepase el pnto de penalti en ambos extremos del diámetro perpendicular a la línea de fondo. Porque siempre todos se echan el balón muy adelante.


----------



## xilebo (Miércoles a la(s) 8:47 PM)

Th89 dijo:


> Solo metemos de penal.
> 
> Enero se va a hacer muy largo.



La cuesta de enero  lo importante q va ganando de momento


----------



## Th89 (Miércoles a la(s) 8:48 PM)

Gattuso se ha pasado con los rayos uva, parece un etniano


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (Miércoles a la(s) 8:50 PM)

Enésimo partido de mierda del Madrid de abueloti.

Aburren hasta a los camellos.


----------



## xilebo (Miércoles a la(s) 8:51 PM)

*Bale, la afición del Bernabéu y los pitos: va a hacer reflexionar a muchos*

Se ha hecho viral con su retirada este extracto de una entrevista que concedió el galés hace dos años.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Miércoles a la(s) 8:53 PM)

pues la verdad es que el valencia ha creado bastante mas peligro de lo que esperaba, y en la ultima de cavani que le saca curtua la estrategia de los gatusianos estuvo muy bien....curiosamente la defensa estuvo viva, yo me esperaba empanamiento del 15 pero no...


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (Miércoles a la(s) 8:53 PM)

Cacaminga es otra cagada de Floper que basa su política de fichajes en sus gustos sexuales.

La negritud de la que tanto habláis aquí es una proyección de la homosexualidad de Florentino.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Miércoles a la(s) 8:55 PM)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Cacaminga es otra cagada de Floper que basa su política de fichajes en sus gustos sexuales.
> 
> La negritud de la que tanto habláis aquí es una proyección de la homosexualidad de Florentino.




Sin camavinga no ganamos el año pasado al city


----------



## George A (Miércoles a la(s) 8:56 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> *Bale, la afición del Bernabéu y los pitos: va a hacer reflexionar a muchos*
> 
> Se ha hecho viral con su retirada este extracto de una entrevista que concedió el galés hace dos años.



Fueron campañas en contra. Isco o Asensio han hecho truños mucho peores de quitarte las ganas de vivir y se iban de rositas.


----------



## Edu.R (Miércoles a la(s) 8:59 PM)

Bueno, hay que seguir afianzando la victoria.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (Miércoles a la(s) 8:59 PM)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Sin camavinga no ganamos el año pasado al city



ganar La copa de EUROPA con un equipo lleno de negros es bochornoso.


----------



## Hermericus (Miércoles a la(s) 9:01 PM)

Increible, solo 5 negros en el Madrid

2 españoles


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Miércoles a la(s) 9:01 PM)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> ganar La copa de EUROPA con un equipo lleno de negros es bochornoso.




Pues entonces llenamos el equipo de jugadores españordos y disputamos el trofeo de la galleta


----------



## 11kjuan (Miércoles a la(s) 9:03 PM)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> ganar La copa de EUROPA con un equipo lleno de negros es bochornoso.



La única obsesión de Florentino es ganar dinero, lo haga con negros, chinos o blancos.

Muy asqueroso


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (Miércoles a la(s) 9:03 PM)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> Pues entonces llenamos el equipo de jugadores españordos y disputamos el trofeo de la galleta



Españorda era la puta de tu madre que en vez de bocadillos de nocilla te daba rabo de negro.

HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Miércoles a la(s) 9:04 PM)

Seguro que camavinga siente más la camiseta que ausencio o que el otro hijo puta españordo que tuvimos hasta el año pasado. Paquetisco


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Miércoles a la(s) 9:05 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> La cuesta de enero  lo importante q va ganando de momento



Sísí, disimulando tu vena culé


----------



## Edge2 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:07 PM)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## fachacine (Miércoles a la(s) 9:08 PM)

Qué lamentable jugador es Lucas Vázquez, joder, mal jugador y pésimo defensa


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Miércoles a la(s) 9:10 PM)

Bueno, pues toca hacwr los deberes otra vez, asi que mas vale despierten


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 9:12 PM)

me quedo, que se pone interesante


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (Miércoles a la(s) 9:13 PM)

La décima la ganó Ramos y la décimocuarta la ganaron Benzemá y Curtuas.

Abueloti no ganó nada, es un pésimo entrenador, las pocas ligas que ha ganado son la prueba de ello.

Seguir mamando, mermadridistas.


----------



## xilebo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:14 PM)

Edge2 dijo:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



El atleti a que hora juega ?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 9:15 PM)

Nacho está imperial hoy


----------



## HDR (Miércoles a la(s) 9:17 PM)

A los jugadores del Madrid hay que sacarlos del vestuario a latigazos, para que despierten.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 9:17 PM)

militado q despeja sin querer


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (Miércoles a la(s) 9:18 PM)

Mejor perder contra el Valencia que el barça del yardiner te humille el sábado.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 9:19 PM)

qué manera de desperdiciar los córnerecs en el fúbol moderno... ya no se respeta nada


----------



## HDR (Miércoles a la(s) 9:21 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> qué manera de desperdiciar los córnerecs en el fúbol moderno... ya no se respeta nada



En la Premier, si a un equipo se le ocurre sacar un córner en corto, se tira la gente desde las gradas a invadir el campo.

Aquí ha hecho mucho daño el retraso mental del guardiolismo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 9:22 PM)

HDR dijo:


> En la Premier, si a un equipo se le ocurre sacar un córner en corto, se tira la gente desde las gradas a invadir el campo.
> 
> Aquí ha hecho mucho daño el retraso mental del guardiolismo.



lo se, lo se... se celebran casi como un penal...
puto guardiolac


----------



## Edge2 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:24 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> El atleti a que hora juega ?


----------



## Edge2 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:26 PM)

Lucas is down...


----------



## Hermericus (Miércoles a la(s) 9:26 PM)

El Madrid deberia fichar a brais Mendez, el mejor medio de España.

26 años, tendrá 6 años buenos.

Media Premier ya ha llamado a la Real, el Bayern Munich, etc


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 9:27 PM)

el sucnor de lucas vazquez que se lesiona sólo, por intentar exagerar la falta para ver si le sacaban la segunda amarilla a kluivert... qué payaso


----------



## Edge2 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:32 PM)

jajajaja el vinicius piscinas...


----------



## Suprimo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:32 PM)

Edge2 dijo:


> Lucas is down...



Es inexplicapla que haya sido titvlar


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Miércoles a la(s) 9:33 PM)

Edge2 dijo:


> Lucas is down...



Hay muchos downs en el fumbol....


----------



## fachacine (Miércoles a la(s) 9:33 PM)

Joder macho jugamos andando, vaya mierda


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 9:33 PM)

joder vaya pinta de cacharrero divorciao que tiene gatuso...


----------



## Edge2 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:33 PM)

los anuncios del estadio en arabe...


----------



## Edge2 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:34 PM)

Militao is down...


----------



## Edu.R (Miércoles a la(s) 9:35 PM)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder macho jugamos andando, vaya mierda



Clásico del mes de enero.

Y encima la defensa ahora tocada.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Miércoles a la(s) 9:36 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> joder vaya pinta de cacharrero divorciao que tiene gatuso...



Nominado a mejor comentario del hilo de todo el mes. Ganador absoluto a mejor comentario de la semana, y eso que queda semana...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 9:36 PM)

dios mío, esto es una masacre, capitán... no siento las piernas...
¿juegan en moroland, o en vietnam?


----------



## xilebo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:38 PM)

Edge2 dijo:


> Militao is down...



Le ha dado un mareillo


----------



## fachacine (Miércoles a la(s) 9:40 PM)

Otro partido lamentable de Valverde y Rodrygo, y van varios


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 9:40 PM)

jajajaj gatuso le va a dar dos hostiacs al jugador que metió el pelotazo...


----------



## Señor Moscoso (Miércoles a la(s) 9:40 PM)

Esto huele a año 2 de carleto


----------



## HArtS (Miércoles a la(s) 9:41 PM)

Es que este Madrid es un calco del equipo de ZZ hace dos años.

Sin gol, sin presión, sin intensidad...

Por cierto, Carvajal y Lucas no dan una bien, hasta De Paul acierta más en los pases.


----------



## Edge2 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:42 PM)

Lino is down


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 9:43 PM)

parece que están llamando a la guerra santa en las gradacs!


----------



## Suprimo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:44 PM)

El nigga del Violencia


----------



## Th89 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:44 PM)

En la primera etapa del mascachicles empezamos a dar pena a partir del Mundialito.

Este año no hemos llegado ni a Navidad.


----------



## Tubiegah (Miércoles a la(s) 9:44 PM)

imagino que como buenos MARICONES BUENISTAS habremos quitado la cruz del escudo, no? no vaya a ser que a algún follacabras le de por rebanar cuellos


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 9:45 PM)

Suprimo dijo:


> El nigga del Violencia



*HANTOLÓGIKOR*


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 9:46 PM)

entra el funcionario!


----------



## Edge2 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:47 PM)

Menuda falta a vinicius piscinas...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Miércoles a la(s) 9:47 PM)

Por supuesto la supercopa de ESpaña en CERRADO...por vomistar plus..EL PUTO rubiales haciendo mas popular el deporte


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 9:48 PM)

Edge2 dijo:


> Menuda falta a vinicius piscinas...



eso merece tarjeta y premio razzi


----------



## Edge2 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:48 PM)

esta mierda tiene prorroga y penalties?


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 9:48 PM)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Por supuesto la supercopa de ESpaña en CERRADO...por vomistar plus..EL PUTO rubiales haciendo mas popular el deporte



y en un país moroc donde son todos del madrics


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 9:48 PM)

Edge2 dijo:


> esta mierda tiene prorroga y penalties?



sí


----------



## Edge2 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:49 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> eso merece tarjeta y premio razzi



Es que ni le han rozado jajajaja


----------



## Edge2 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:49 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> sí



pues que marque alguien ya por favor...


----------



## HDR (Miércoles a la(s) 9:49 PM)

Prefiero que pierdan ya, antes del minuto 90, a que se vayan a prórroga.

Esta mierda de partidos solo implican desgaste para ganar un chupito de esos que tanto gustan al farsa. Si dependiese de mí, estas cosas las jugarían los del Castilla.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (Miércoles a la(s) 9:50 PM)

Calienta el diabético con EPOC de Hazard y el vago de mierda de Mariano.

El chaval calentando banquillo.

Abueloti lol


----------



## Tubiegah (Miércoles a la(s) 9:51 PM)

la prórroga la va a ver la santa madre de rubiales


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Miércoles a la(s) 9:52 PM)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Por supuesto la supercopa de ESpaña en CERRADO...por vomistar plus..EL PUTO rubiales haciendo mas popular el deporte



Anda que si llego a pagar para ver esto...


----------



## Tubiegah (Miércoles a la(s) 9:53 PM)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Calienta el diabético con EPOC de Hazard y el vago de mierda de Mariano.
> 
> El chaval calentando banquillo.
> 
> Abueloti lol



acertada descripción de grasard


----------



## Th89 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:53 PM)

Como entre Fatzard apago la tele.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 9:55 PM)

qué hostia tiene negricius... qué hostia


----------



## Tubiegah (Miércoles a la(s) 9:57 PM)

vrooootal chuflicius


----------



## Edu.R (Miércoles a la(s) 9:57 PM)

Se nota que nos falta energía. Se nota que es enero.

Ganará el menos malo hoy.


----------



## HArtS (Miércoles a la(s) 9:57 PM)

Es que nada. El Madrid si no es de penal no hace goles.


----------



## ApoloCreed (Miércoles a la(s) 9:57 PM)

Vinicius no es de los tocados por la varita para jugar a esto,tiene físico y ganas,que no es poco...pero cuando la situación requiere finura...es que no


----------



## Suprimo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:58 PM)

Vaya final de partidoc, miedo me da una Champions


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 9:59 PM)

¿escuché bien el nombre del portero del valensiac???
MAMADAS BILLY ?¿?¿


----------



## Edu.R (Miércoles a la(s) 10:00 PM)

El Violencia está reventado. 

Yo creo que ganamos, pero la finsl va a ser dvra, muy dvra.


----------



## Th89 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:00 PM)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vinicius no es de los tocados por la varita para jugar a esto,tiene físico y ganas,que no es poco...pero cuando la situación requiere finura...es que no



Lo digo siempre, parece un africano random.

De brasileño tiene el DNI y gracias.


----------



## ApoloCreed (Miércoles a la(s) 10:01 PM)

Th89 dijo:


> Lo digo siempre, parece un africano random.
> 
> De brasileño tiene el DNI y gracias.



A ver,yo no digo que no sea válido,pero el cartel de superestrella le viene grande...


----------



## Th89 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:04 PM)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A ver,yo no digo que no sea válido,pero el cartel de superestrella le viene grande...



En mi opinión demasiado grande, y no le hace ningún bien. No tiene la magia de los cracks.

El día que pierda la velocidad o le dé por salir en plan Romario dep en rip.


----------



## Suprimo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:05 PM)

En el 8 se ve chido








Real Madrid Valence en streaming direct - Streamonsport


Real Madrid Valence streaming, Real Madrid - Valence en direct. Match Real Madrid vs Valence Live Supercoupe Espagn. regarder Real Madrid Valence en streaming. Sur quelle chaine et à quelle heure suivre le match



www.streamonsport.ru


----------



## Tubiegah (Miércoles a la(s) 10:06 PM)

Spoiler






https://sportsembed.su/channels/hd/hd5.php


----------



## Suprimo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:06 PM)

Hablac más de Vini a ver si espabila


----------



## Tubiegah (Miércoles a la(s) 10:07 PM)

otro enlace, por si hay algún valiente


----------



## HArtS (Miércoles a la(s) 10:07 PM)

Contra el Madrid todos los porteros son Neuer.


----------



## HArtS (Miércoles a la(s) 10:07 PM)

Tubiegah dijo:


> otro enlace, por si hay algún valiente








PirloTV Online: Canal-32


pirloTV Online Canal 32




www.pirlotv1.com


----------



## Tubiegah (Miércoles a la(s) 10:08 PM)

HArtS dijo:


> PirloTV Online: Canal-32
> 
> 
> pirloTV Online Canal 32
> ...



me refería a mi propio mensaje de más arriba


----------



## ApoloCreed (Miércoles a la(s) 10:08 PM)

Suprimo dijo:


> En el 8 se ve chido
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cómo os complicais la vida,si por el acestream se ve de PM...


----------



## Th89 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:10 PM)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hablac más de Vini a ver si espabila



El hate a Ancelotti el año pasado salió de cine, voy a tener que empezar otra vez o no ganamos ni la Copa Danone.


----------



## Suprimo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:12 PM)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cómo os complicais la vida,si por el acestream se ve de PM...



Correcto, pero hay gente que no tiene telegram que es donde mejor están los aces


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 10:13 PM)

en ESPN ya tienen al piscinero negricius calao... no se cortan... cómo me gustaría que los comentaristas de aquí hablasen tan claro...


----------



## HArtS (Miércoles a la(s) 10:15 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> en ESPN ya tienen al piscinero negricius calao... no se cortan... cómo me gustaría que los comentaristas de aquí hablasen tan claro...



En ESPN son comentaristas argentinos rajando de un brasileño, lo normal.


----------



## ApoloCreed (Miércoles a la(s) 10:17 PM)

Benzema tiene la gracilidad de un saco de patatas,no tiene velocidad ni cambio de ritmo...


----------



## Th89 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:18 PM)

Joder con el Mamadas Billy


----------



## Suprimo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:19 PM)

HArtS dijo:


> En ESPN son comentaristas argentinos rajando de un brasileño, lo normal.



ESPN es una cadena que sólo tienen USAnos por mvcho español que hablen


----------



## Andr3ws (Miércoles a la(s) 10:20 PM)

Mamadas a Viny

A ver si cae uno y no llegamos a penales


----------



## HArtS (Miércoles a la(s) 10:23 PM)

Suprimo dijo:


> ESPN es una cadena que sólo tienen USAnos por mvcho español que hablen



Sí, la cadena es yanki pero en la señal en español todos los periodistas son argentinos, todos.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (Miércoles a la(s) 10:25 PM)

álvaro benito y maldini diciendo que el partido de benzema está siendo un recital exquisito, una master class, un video book....

creo que yo no entiendo de fúbol...


----------



## Suprimo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:28 PM)

HArtS dijo:


> Sí, la cadena es yanki pero en la señal en español todos los periodistas son argentinos, todos.



Amén de lo que siempre oigo es español mejicano, nacer en Boston, Chicago, New York o Miami no creo que lo considere nadie argentino, tienen 60 millones de almas hablando español ya sin ilegales, no necesitan irse a Rosario a traerse más


----------



## ApoloCreed (Miércoles a la(s) 10:29 PM)

San Courtois


----------



## Th89 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:30 PM)

Al final acabaremos pidiendo la hora contra estos matados


----------



## ApoloCreed (Miércoles a la(s) 10:30 PM)

- CONANÍN - dijo:


> álvaro benito y maldini diciendo que el partido de benzema está siendo un recital exquisito, una master class, un video book....
> 
> creo que yo no entiendo de fúbol...



Si el supuesto mejor jugador del mundo está además en un gran día no empatas con un equipo de mitad de la tabla de la liga...


----------



## HArtS (Miércoles a la(s) 10:32 PM)

Suprimo dijo:


> Amén de lo que siempre oigo es español mejicano, nacer en Boston, Chicago, New York o Miami no creo que lo considere nadie argentino, tienen 60 millones de almas hablando español ya sin ilegales, no necesitan irse a Rosario a traerse más



No sabía que comentaristas de ESPN como Mario Alberto Kempes, Miguel Simón, Wolf, Mariano Closs, Raúl Taquini, Latorre o Jorge Barril fuesen mexicanos, hasta donde sé son todos argentinos.


----------



## Edge2 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:34 PM)




----------



## Señor Moscoso (Miércoles a la(s) 10:38 PM)

No soporto hasta 2024 que viene O Rei 2.0

O fichamos arriba o esto es el sopor

El año pasado O Rei Vini y el amego tuvieron un rendimiento inusualmente bueno, tan milagroso como las remontadas. Pensar que eso se podia repetir otra vez es autoengañarse


----------



## Edge2 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:39 PM)

joder que llegan a los penalties


----------



## Edge2 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:40 PM)




----------



## Edu.R (Miércoles a la(s) 10:41 PM)

El Violencia no quería ni atacar.

En fin, a ver que pasa en los penalties.


----------



## ApoloCreed (Miércoles a la(s) 10:42 PM)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> No soporto hasta 2024 que viene O Rei 2.0
> 
> O fichamos arriba o esto es el sopor
> 
> El año pasado O Rei Vini y el amego tuvieron un rendimiento inusualmente bueno, tan milagroso como las remontadas. Pensar que eso se podia repetir otra vez es autoengañarse



El Madrid tiene que dejarse de tanto centrocampista y traer gente que realmente marque diferencias arriba,ahí está el agujero del equipo.

A dios nos encomendamos para que el tal Endrick sea realmente bueno...


----------



## FRANKISTA_PUNK (Miércoles a la(s) 10:43 PM)

el madrid es un equipo de viejos


----------



## Suprimo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:44 PM)

HArtS dijo:


> No sabía que comentaristas de ESPN como Mario Alberto Kempes, Miguel Simón, Wolf, Mariano Closs, Raúl Taquini, Latorre o Jorge Barril fuesen mexicanos, hasta donde sé son todos argentinos.



Yo no quiero que no confvndamos porque ESPN de letrinoamerica tiene varias señales, mis discvlpas

Sólo ves argentinos porque efectivamente ves la señal Argetina pese a que no te caen bien, yo no lo toco ni con un palo


----------



## Edge2 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:44 PM)

Que emocion


----------



## FRANKISTA_PUNK (Miércoles a la(s) 10:46 PM)

están todos muy mayores

modric, benzema, kroos... necesitan un REKAMBIO


----------



## Suprimo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:46 PM)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que emocion



Primero la lotería de navidac, 2º la del niño y hoy toca la lotería mora


----------



## ApoloCreed (Miércoles a la(s) 10:46 PM)

Paradón

Ah no perdón,las gafas...


----------



## HArtS (Miércoles a la(s) 10:47 PM)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo no quiero que no confvndamos porque ESPN de letrinoamerica tiene varias señales, mis discvlpas
> 
> Sólo ves argentinos porque efectivamente ves la señal Argetina pese a que no te caen bien, yo no lo toco ni con un palo



Ahhhhh te entiendo, tu ves la señal mexicana. Ok.


----------



## Suprimo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:48 PM)

Falla el Violencia


----------



## HArtS (Miércoles a la(s) 10:48 PM)

LO ERRÓ EL DEL VIOLENCIA!!!


----------



## FRANKISTA_PUNK (Miércoles a la(s) 10:48 PM)

Benzema no falla


----------



## Edge2 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:49 PM)

Suprimo dijo:


> Falla el Violencia





HArtS dijo:


> LO ERRÓ EL DEL VIOLENCIA!!!



Menudo retraso llevais... Ha marcado Kross


----------



## JimTonic (Miércoles a la(s) 10:50 PM)

por favior que nos eliminen


----------



## Edge2 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:50 PM)

ausencio palma


----------



## HArtS (Miércoles a la(s) 10:50 PM)

Edge2 dijo:


> Menudo retraso llevais... Ha marcado Kross



Sí, ya lo vi


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:51 PM)

Todo al negro dice Carlos Martínez, después de marcar Illaix


----------



## ApoloCreed (Miércoles a la(s) 10:51 PM)

Es triste tener que ganar al Valencia por penaltis pero...a la final!!


----------



## Edge2 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:51 PM)

pues ya esta...


----------



## Edu.R (Miércoles a la(s) 10:52 PM)

Los penalties del Real Madrid igual que los de las estrellas de España.

Igualito.


----------



## geflow (Miércoles a la(s) 10:52 PM)

a Courtois se los tiran siempre por el centro


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:52 PM)

Se lo llevó el Madrid en la tanda de penaltis.


----------



## FRANKISTA_PUNK (Miércoles a la(s) 10:53 PM)

este ekipo está muy viejo

hay que fichar YA YA YA


----------



## ApoloCreed (Miércoles a la(s) 10:53 PM)

Edge2 dijo:


> pues ya esta...



Se te ve vibrando


----------



## Th89 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:53 PM)

Menuda mierda de partido.

El listón está muy bajo para la final.


----------



## xilebo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:54 PM)

Edge2 dijo:


> ausencio palma



Palmo el valencia  menudo penalty de gaya


----------



## Andr3ws (Miércoles a la(s) 10:54 PM)

Hasta Ausencio metió el penalti. 

Hasta el domingo. A dormir.


----------



## Fiodor (Miércoles a la(s) 10:55 PM)

A la final del domingo... Pero con un partido lamentable. La segunda parte ha sido de lo peor en los últimos años... Aunque se gane el domingo, el Madrid tiene un problema y no es por culpa del Mundial...


----------



## xilebo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:55 PM)

*Brutal estadística del Real Madrid*


----------



## Forenski (Miércoles a la(s) 10:56 PM)

Vinicius hizo una gran temporada el año pasado y tiene un gran potencial por explotar aún. Pero como no corrija estos dos importantes errores nunca será un jugador de élite:

1.- Pierde infinidad de balones en situaciones absurdas

2.- Cae numerosas veces en fuera de juego porque no presta la atención suficiente propia de un delantero de élite


----------



## Roedr (Miércoles a la(s) 10:57 PM)

Fiodor dijo:


> A la final del domingo... Pero con un partido lamentable. La segunda parte ha sido de lo peor en los últimos años... Aunque se gane el domingo, el Madrid tiene un problema y no es por culpa del Mundial...



Temporada típica de Carletto. Lo del año pasado fue una excepción.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (Miércoles a la(s) 10:57 PM)

Tranquilidad, muchachos. Los eneros y febreros del Madrid suelen ser así porque lo gordo se juega en abril y mayo. Lo importante es no tirar la Liga entretanto y a estos torneos de la galleta que les den por el c*lo.


----------



## xilebo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:58 PM)

*El Madrid tambien tiene sus cartas*


----------



## Forenski (Miércoles a la(s) 10:58 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> *Brutal estadística del Real Madrid*



Brutal fue la estadística del Barsa, que estuvo casi dos años sin que le pitasen un penalti en contra y solo en un partido de Liga contra el Madrid hizo tres no señalados.


----------



## Roedr (Miércoles a la(s) 10:59 PM)

No he visto el partido. Cuando vi en el Marca que llegábamos a penales sabía que ganaríamos. No somos unos perdedores como La Coja. 

¿Algo reseñable de los nuestros?. ¿Benzema se recupera o ya está para papillas?


----------



## sintripulacion (Miércoles a la(s) 11:05 PM)

Que Nacho sea suplente y por delante de él estén Alaba y Mendy como titulares es un INSULTO a la inteligencia.


----------



## FRANKISTA_PUNK (Miércoles a la(s) 11:07 PM)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Que Nacho sea suplente y por delante de él estén Alaba y Mendy como titulares es un INSULTO a la inteligencia.



al madrid le faltan jugadores de bankillo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Miércoles a la(s) 11:07 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> No he visto el partido. Cuando vi en el Marca que llegábamos a penales sabía que ganaríamos. No somos unos perdedores como La Coja.
> 
> ¿Algo reseñable de los nuestros?. ¿Benzema se recupera o ya está para papillas?



Benzema, Curtua y Nacho lo unico aceptable


----------



## sintripulacion (Miércoles a la(s) 11:07 PM)

De la misma manera digo que Carvajal está para correrle a gorrazos y buscar de manera urgente un titular de garantías.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Miércoles a la(s) 11:08 PM)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Que Nacho sea suplente y por delante de él estén Alaba y Mendy como titulares es un INSULTO a la inteligencia.



He oido que no va a renovar


----------



## sintripulacion (Miércoles a la(s) 11:11 PM)

Y de Ceballos yo era uno de los que esperaba más de este chaval, pero me bajo del barco.
Me parece un Ausensio2 al que hay que darle puerta porque no demuestra nada en la infinidad de oportunidades que le está dando Ancelotti.


----------



## Chichimango (Miércoles a la(s) 11:11 PM)

Aquí otro que tampoco ha visto el partido, pero me lo imagino por vuestros comentarios: la típica castaña con la que el Madrid nos suele felicitar el año nuevo.

Por sacarle algo bueno a la noche, nos ha servido para ensayar los penales de cara a la champions...


----------



## HDR (Miércoles a la(s) 11:11 PM)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Y de Ceballos yo era uno de los que esperaba más de este chaval, pero me bajo del barco.
> Me parece un Ausensio2 al que hay que darle puerta porque no demuestra nada en la infinidad de oportunidades que le está dando Ancelotti.



Los jugadores hespañoles son en general unos sinsangre, dan ganas de tortearlos


----------



## sintripulacion (Miércoles a la(s) 11:13 PM)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Benzema, Curtua y Nacho lo unico aceptable



Y Valverde.


----------



## Forenski (Miércoles a la(s) 11:16 PM)

Pinta muy mal la final para el Madrid. Varios titulares lesionados como Txumino y Alaba. Hoy caen Militao y Lucas.

Además se hace un esfuerzo extra en prórroga que pasa factura.

Y, por último , el Madrid está jugando rematadamente mal .

Mala pinta salvo por una cuestión: el Madrid no juega finales, el Real las gana. Halaaaaa Madriddd!!!!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (Miércoles a la(s) 11:19 PM)

Forenski dijo:


> Vinicius hizo una gran temporada el año pasado y tiene un gran potencial por explotar aún. Pero como no corrija estos dos importantes errores nunca será un jugador de élite:
> 
> 1.- Pierde infinidad de balones en situaciones absurdas
> 
> 2.- Cae numerosas veces en fuera de juego porque no presta la atención suficiente propia de un delantero de élite



3.la mitad de los partidos sale al campo con muñones en vez de pies


----------



## Agente Coulson (Miércoles a la(s) 11:24 PM)

Hoy era una gran oportunidad para Camavinga y no la ha aprovechado. Está claro que es muy joven, pero esto es el Real Madrid. Y aquí hay que aprovechar lo que se tiene porque al año próximo te traen a Bellingham u otro similar y se acaban las oportunidades.


----------



## Roedr (Miércoles a la(s) 11:26 PM)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Benzema, Curtua y Nacho lo unico aceptable



Me alegro. Con Benzy y Curtua en forma campeonamos.


----------



## xilebo (Miércoles a la(s) 11:40 PM)

*Courtois vale una final*

El meta belga lleva a un Madrid menor a la final tras la tanda de penaltis. Mamardashvili había sido antes el héroe de un aplicadísimo Valencia.


----------



## Raul83 (Ayer a la(s) 12:49 AM)

A mamar das bili, barcelomierdas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Ayer a la(s) 2:17 AM)

xilebo dijo:


> El atleti a que hora juega ?



Como solo juegan 1 competición tiene que venir aquí a divertirse.


----------



## Maestroscuroo (Ayer a la(s) 7:46 AM)

Forenski dijo:


> Pinta muy mal la final para el Madrid. Varios titulares lesionados como Txumino y Alaba. Hoy caen Militao y Lucas.
> 
> Además se hace un esfuerzo extra en prórroga que pasa factura.
> 
> ...



Es lo que tiene hacer presión adelantada que se nos van cayendo jugadores por correr tanto...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Ayer a la(s) 8:16 AM)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Y Valverde.




y kross


----------



## filets (Ayer a la(s) 8:20 AM)

Yo queria perder
Si la final no es Madrid-Barcelona Piqué y el Kalbo dejan de ganar mucho dinero


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (Ayer a la(s) 8:36 AM)

más valía perder y volver a madrid a descansar y centrarse en la liga y copa de europa


----------



## tigrisdelagalia (Ayer a la(s) 8:37 AM)

Roedr dijo:


> Temporada típica de Carletto. Lo del año pasado fue una excepción.



seguramente se pire en junio

¿sustituto? ¿ZZ otra vez?


----------



## Andr3ws (Ayer a la(s) 9:54 AM)

Forenski dijo:


> Pinta muy mal la final para el Madrid. Varios titulares lesionados como Txumino y Alaba. Hoy caen Militao y Lucas.
> 
> Además se hace un esfuerzo extra en prórroga que pasa factura.
> 
> ...



Bueno...tranquilidad. 

Hay que esperar a ver como se desarrolla esta noche la otra semifinal (tambien puede haber prorroga) y pase lo que pase, tienen un dia menos de descanso.


----------



## xilebo (Ayer a la(s) 9:56 AM)




----------



## DRIDMA (Ayer a la(s) 10:14 AM)

Ya tenemos la campañita contra Camavinga. Este jugador, que es cierto que se emplea con intensidad, a veces demasiada, es castigado por los árbitros por cosas que hace Gavi partido tras partido, y éste último lo hace más guarramente, pero claro, uno es del Madrid.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (Ayer a la(s) 10:14 AM)

xilebo dijo:


>



Decide courtois dicen los mierdas, como si hubiese sido un baño del Valencia.


----------



## DRIDMA (Ayer a la(s) 10:15 AM)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Bueno...tranquilidad.
> 
> Hay que esperar a ver como se desarrolla esta noche la otra semifinal (tambien puede haber prorroga) y pase lo que pase, tienen un dia menos de descanso.



El Betis tiene -100% de opciones de ganar. Los árabes han pagado por un Madrid-VARsa y lo tendrán.


----------



## Andr3ws (Ayer a la(s) 10:34 AM)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Decide courtois dicen los mierdas, como si hubiese sido un baño del Valencia.



Ayer uno del Valencia tira más abajo, Modric más al centro y el Gayá afina más y no hay Madrid en la final. 
Si les quieres dar un Madrid Barça en la final no lo dejas a la suerte de los penaltis. 
Lo normal en dos semifinales que una es del R.Madrid y otra del Barça es que lleguen los dos a la final, pero veremos si se cumple…


----------



## xilebo (Ayer a la(s) 10:36 AM)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ya tenemos la campañita contra Camavinga. Este jugador, que es cierto que se emplea con intensidad, a veces demasiada, es castigado por los árbitros por cosas que Gavi partido tras partido, y no tan guarramente, pero claro, uno es del Madrid.



*Camavinga: seis decepciones*

Por sexta ocasión, el francés es sustituido en el descanso desde que es jugador del Madrid. En cinco de ellas, con una amarilla en su haber. Ante el Valencia se jugó la expulsión.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (Ayer a la(s) 10:38 AM)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Ayer uno del Valencia tira más abajo, Modric más al centro y el Gayá afina más y no hay Madrid en la final.
> Si les quieres dar un Madrid Barça en la final no lo dejas a la suerte de los penaltis.
> Lo normal en dos semifinales que una es del R.Madrid y otra del Barça es que lleguen los dos a la final, pero veremos si se cumple…



Nos ha jodido.
Y si vinicius no fuese un zapato hubiese metido el gol ese y no hubiese habido prorroga.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (Ayer a la(s) 10:38 AM)

Chichimango dijo:


> Aquí otro que tampoco ha visto el partido



Cómo te envidio...


----------



## feps (Ayer a la(s) 10:44 AM)

Camavinga no es un 5, y nunca lo será. Eduardo está más bien para jugar de Modric, moviéndose con libertad por el centro del campo y con una magnífica llegada por su presencia física. 

Para mí es infinitamente más grave que Odriozola fuese arrinconado, teniendo en la banda derecha a dos jugadores en declive como son Lucas Vázquez y Carvajal. Ancelotti tampoco se atreve con las vacas sagradas. Por cierto, Sergio Arribas está pidiendo a gritos tener minutos en el primer equipo.


----------



## DRIDMA (Ayer a la(s) 11:57 AM)

En su puta vida dirá una verdad más grande.


----------



## xilebo (Ayer a la(s) 12:02 PM)

*¡A disfrutar todos de la Supercopa!*


----------



## DRIDMA (Ayer a la(s) 12:06 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> *¡A disfrutar todos de la Supercopa!*



Y ahí sigue, mientras en Francia se pulen al presidente de la Federación por una simple investigación.


----------



## cebollo (Ayer a la(s) 12:13 PM)

Me acabo de enterar de que el perfume Real Madrid es mejor de lo previsible. No huele a desodorante ni a ambientador. Moja bragas sin ser muy dulzón y dura más que la mayoría de las colonias baratas. La relación calidad/precio es nivel Kroos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (Ayer a la(s) 12:18 PM)

DRIDMA dijo:


> En su puta vida dirá una verdad más grande.



Ostras, no me extraña esto pero sí que se filtre


----------



## Andr3ws (Ayer a la(s) 12:19 PM)

cebollo dijo:


> Me acabo de enterar de que el perfume Real Madrid es mejor de lo previsible. No huele a desodorante ni a ambientador. Moja bragas sin ser muy dulzón y dura más que la mayoría de las colonias baratas. La relación calidad/precio es nivel Kroos.



L´Eau de Flotentino


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (Ayer a la(s) 12:25 PM)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ostras, no me extraña esto pero sí que se filtre



Había rumores de que estas grabaciones existían desde hace tiempo. ¿La razón de que las hayan sacado ahora? Sabe Dios. O es para perjudicar a Nobita o es para perjudicar a Messi. 

Dado que lo de que el Mundial de Argentina cuenta como título del FCB parece que va en serio y ahora Messi vuelve a ser intocable supongo que es lo primero.


----------



## George A (Ayer a la(s) 1:35 PM)

feps dijo:


> Camavinga no es un 5, y nunca lo será. Eduardo está más bien para jugar de Modric, moviéndose con libertad por el centro del campo y con una magnífica llegada por su presencia física.



Pues yo veo otra cosa, cuando le pones entre líneas y recibiendo de espaldas está perdidísimo, sin embargo cuando lo ve todo de cara es cuando saca su mejor versión. Tiene virtudes que no son de 5 clásico como es la capacidad de romper una línea con la conducción, pero de 5 es cuando saca su mejor versión y donde ha hecho los partidos más memorables, vease contra el Shitty en Champions.

Incluso con Francia de lateral izquierdo en la final jugó mejor que cuando le pones entre líneas, porque lo ve de cara, tiene buen pase y es una bestia conduciendo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Ayer a la(s) 1:44 PM)

de que os quejais...ya estais en la final...


----------



## sintripulacion (Ayer a la(s) 2:06 PM)

A qué hora juega el Atlético de Madrid ??


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Ayer a la(s) 3:19 PM)

cebollo dijo:


> Me acabo de enterar de que el perfume Real Madrid es mejor de lo previsible. No huele a desodorante ni a ambientador. Moja bragas sin ser muy dulzón y dura más que la mayoría de las colonias baratas. La relación calidad/precio es nivel Kroos.



Este mensaje es mas util y apropiado que el 80% de los hilos del subforo de consumo responsable


----------



## xilebo (Ayer a la(s) 3:40 PM)

sintripulacion dijo:


> A qué hora juega el Atlético de Madrid ??



Estas son sus botas para el partido de supercopa de españa


----------



## Silluzollope (Ayer a la(s) 4:04 PM)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Había rumores de que estas grabaciones existían desde hace tiempo. ¿La razón de que las hayan sacado ahora? Sabe Dios. O es para perjudicar a Nobita o es para perjudicar a Messi.
> 
> Dado que lo de que el Mundial de Argentina cuenta como título del FCB parece que va en serio y ahora Messi vuelve a ser intocable supongo que es lo primero.



O empezar a calentar el ambiente porque no va a haber un duro para fichar este verano y mejor que miren a Nobita y a Messi que al palco si no se gana nada y no se puede fichar.


----------



## Limón (Ayer a la(s) 4:29 PM)

Yo vi la primera parte y lo de lucas vater no se ni como calificarlo...
Vaya plantilla..


----------



## Edu.R (Ayer a la(s) 4:55 PM)

Silluzollope dijo:


> O empezar a calentar el ambiente porque no va a haber un duro para fichar este verano y mejor que miren a Nobita y a Messi que al palco si no se gana nada y no se puede fichar.



El Barcelona se ha hipotecado para ser competitivo ya. Si vendes patrimonio para no ganar NADA, te puedes imaginar como va a ser el futuro habiendo quemado recursos. Las urgencias son terribles.

Laporta desde que llegó lo único que hace es "desviar la atención" de forma constante. Si analizas todo lo que ha dicho y después ha hecho, flipas. Políticamente es un crack, con victorias intrascendentes te vende exitazos, y es capaz de tapar toda la mierda.

El año pasado el Real Madrid ganó Supercopa, Liga y Champions, en una temporada para la historia (Y será que este club no tiene historia...) Ellos nada, además de tener que ir a la Europa League, y el descurso era "la Liga será recordada por el 0-4 del Bernabeu".

Como nos ganen el domingo la Supercopa, no os podéis imaginar la que se va a venir encima. Y ya no te digo si ganan la Liga. Ni el Milan de Sacchi se acercará a este éxito. Y si no, pues "mala suerte en los sorteos, el árbitro y la flor del Real Madrid, que gana sin estilo ni valores".


----------



## GUARRILLA SENIOR (Ayer a la(s) 5:22 PM)

el barça quiere fichar a un portugués y recuperar a aubemeyang

están jodidísimos jaja


----------



## Limón (Ayer a la(s) 5:23 PM)

El Far$a no tiene solucion, es demasiado tarde.
Ni ganando 20 champions seguidas y sacando 13 Messis van a levantar cabeza.
En dos años como mucho los compra veremos quien y se acabó la comedia nazionalista culerda.
Para entrar ahi no vale un Elon Musk de turno al que los cagalanes puedan amenazar, utilizar y finalmente robar.
Hace falta toda la fuerza de un ESTADO que solo puede ser del Golfo.
Nos vamos a hartar de palomitas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (Ayer a la(s) 5:26 PM)

Limón dijo:


> El Far$a no tiene solucion, es demasiado tarde.
> Ni ganando 20 champions seguidas y sacando 13 Messis van a levantar cabeza.



Cualquier título gordo para el FCB será una sangría económica por las primas y los incentivos en los fichajes. 

Y no digo ya de la sangría económica de tener otro Messi...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Ayer a la(s) 5:37 PM)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Cualquier título gordo para el FCB será una sangría económica por las primas y los incentivos en los fichajes.
> 
> Y no digo ya de la sangría económica de tener otro Messi...



debo ser muy barcelonista, porque no quiero que ganen una mierda y no tengan a nadie mejor que Ferran Torres.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (Ayer a la(s) 5:53 PM)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> debo ser muy barcelonista, porque no quiero que ganen una mierda y no tengan a nadie mejor que Ferran Torres.



Ya, pero lo que quiero decir es que pase lo que pase el FCB es un muerto que anda, y los de dentro lo saben. Todo esto que estamos viendo es un teatrillo al estilo de "El último emperador" cuando los eunucos le seguían la corriente al dichoso niño y le hacían creer que era un monarca mientras saqueaban el palacio. Están ya todos posicionándose para la llegada del moro y dada la entidad del pufo forzosamente tiene que ser un moro.


----------



## Silluzollope (Ayer a la(s) 9:26 PM)

De hecho yo no descartaría ver a Pique como CEO del FC Barcelona SAD, puesto ahí por un jeque y trincando jugosas comisiones.


----------



## Edu.R (Ayer a la(s) 10:16 PM)

Partido que hay que competir a pelito (No de Liga), y el Barcelona encaja goles gostosamente.

Eso si, en Liga casi imbatidos.


----------



## GUARRILLA SENIOR (Ayer a la(s) 10:45 PM)

El Madrid debería fichar a Luiz Henrique


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Ayer a la(s) 11:17 PM)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ya, pero lo que quiero decir es que pase lo que pase el FCB es un muerto que anda, y los de dentro lo saben. Todo esto que estamos viendo es un teatrillo al estilo de "El último emperador" cuando los eunucos le seguían la corriente al dichoso niño y le hacían creer que era un monarca mientras saqueaban el palacio. Están ya todos posicionándose para la llegada del moro y dada la entidad del pufo forzosamente tiene que ser un moro.



por eso. como pase lo que pase eso lo va a comprar un moro o un .... un grupo occidental por tanto nunca desapareceran, pues que pierdan y no ganen una mierda. total , para un moro pagar unos millones mas o menos lo cubre con dos dias de sacar petroleo y si lo compra un.....grupo occidental, pff, son los que le dan a la maquina de hacer billetes...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Ayer a la(s) 11:18 PM)

Edu.R dijo:


> Partido que hay que competir a pelito (No de Liga), y el Barcelona encaja goles gostosamente.
> 
> Eso si, en Liga casi imbatidos.



el madrid llega con los viejos cansados, con la defensa tocada.... yo apelo a los cojones de valverde, la magia de karim, la sensatez de nacho y siempre supeditados a Tibu


----------



## HDR (Ayer a la(s) 11:34 PM)

Va siendo hora de que el Madrid le meta un meneo al farsa. Estoy hasta los cojones de ganarles por lo mínimo, hay que pisotearlos.



Edu.R dijo:


> Partido que hay que competir a pelito (No de Liga), y el Barcelona encaja goles gostosamente.
> 
> Eso si, en Liga casi imbatidos.



La mayoría de los equipos de la Liga son favorables al farsa y contrarios al Madrid. Contra el Madrid hacen el partido de sus vidas, se dejan el alma, contra el farsa van al trote y ponen la alfombra. Todos son así excepto el Español. Por eso, cada Liga del Madrid vale x5.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (Hoy a la(s) 12:35 AM)

HDR dijo:


> Va siendo hora de que el Madrid le meta un meneo al farsa. Estoy hasta los cojones de ganarles por lo mínimo, hay que pisotearlos.
> 
> 
> La mayoría de los equipos de la Liga son favorables al farsa y contrarios al Madrid. Contra el Madrid hacen el partido de sus vidas, se dejan el alma, contra el farsa van al trote y ponen la alfombra. Todos son así excepto el Español. Por eso, cada Liga del Madrid vale x5.



Eso es. No exageras nada a mi modo de ver. Al Madrid lo quieren mas fuera que dentro de España.


----------



## sintripulacion (Hoy a la(s) 12:50 AM)

GUARRILLA SENIOR dijo:


> El Madrid debería fichar a Luiz Henrique



A mi me ha encantado Carvalho.
Tenemos medio banquillo que da asco mirarlo, culpa de Florentino y de la dirección técnica.
No sé si el entrenador pincha ni corta, seguramente no.
Pero entre que no pincha ni corta en los fichajes y que es absolutamente incapaz de subir a nadie de la cantera, solo por esto último también me toca los cojones.
Ves jugadorazos en equipos como el Betis que serían unos suplentes de plenas garantías por cuatro pesetas de fichaje y sueldo y te dan ganas de vomitar de ver en el banquillo a gente como Hazard, Mariano, Ceballos, Ausensio, Vallejo y Odriozola.
Gente ocupando puestos que no aportan absolutamente nada.
No puedes tener 6 tíos en un banquillo que no aportan nada en un equipo que está obligado a ganar titulos.
El equipo está cogido con alfileres porque está bastante mal diseñado con bastante morralla inservible y posiciones como lateral izquierdo o lateral derecho mal cubiertas incluso con los titulares y otras como la de delantero centro o centrocampista creativo sin suplentes de calidad.
Tito Floren!!, elimina morralla de una puta vez.


----------



## xilebo (Hoy a la(s) 1:36 AM)




----------

